# long cycles support thread :) the yelping vaginas club! (closed group)



## foquita

my last cycle was 56 days and I'm on CD13 of my new cycle, who knows how long it'll last! 

I was thinking it would be nice if all us girls with long cycles could stick together and give each other a bit of support :D 

I'm taking it easy this month after thinking I had ovulated on CD22 last month then missing my actual ovulation! so for me it's agnus castus and EPO, and just BDing at least every second day to cover us :) 

looking forward to hearing everyone else's stories!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## ami1985

currently cd38 now for me xx


----------



## foquita

ami1985 said:


> currently cd38 now for me xx

do you think you have ovulated yet or are you still waiting? I *think* I ovulated on CD46 last month or roundabout then, so I'm in for a long wait :p


----------



## baby_nurse

Yay hello some fellow lovely long cycle people!! 
Well I came off BCP in August my first cycle was 44 days and I'm not really sure if I ovulated at wasn't tracking but I possibly did as remember some EWCM at some point but :shrug: who knows! 

I am currently on CD 31 and charting/using OPK no sign of ovulating yet so this cycle will be even longer :cry: I just feel so down heartened by it! Having no symptoms of ovulating my CM is still creamy not even watery yet :(


----------



## foquita

baby_nurse said:


> Yay hello some fellow lovely long cycle people!!
> Well I came off BCP in August my first cycle was 44 days and I'm not really sure if I ovulated at wasn't tracking but I possibly did as remember some EWCM at some point but :shrug: who knows!
> 
> I am currently on CD 31 and charting/using OPK no sign of ovulating yet so this cycle will be even longer :cry: I just feel so down heartened by it! Having no symptoms of ovulating my CM is still creamy not even watery yet :(

know exactly how you feel, that's why I thought it would be good for us to have a thread to vent/ask advice/whatever :) 

I wasn't tracking my first cycle off BCP (came off it in April) either so it just felt sooo long, I was getting really depressed and then AF came at the start of June and I imagined that I would have a normal length cycle next time...I was wrong :haha: 
look on the bright side , you're at least closer to ovulation than you were on CD1, and getting closer every day :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

I have a question because I have longer cycles. I went to my FS the other day and they tested my progesterone and told me that it was elevated so that I did ovulate and to expect my AF in a week or 2. I'm wondering if I could still be BDing to try since I did ovulate but haven't gotten my AF yet ... ? 

Thanks!


----------



## foquita

ashknowsbest said:


> I have a question because I have longer cycles. I went to my FS the other day and they tested my progesterone and told me that it was elevated so that I did ovulate and to expect my AF in a week or 2. I'm wondering if I could still be BDing to try since I did ovulate but haven't gotten my AF yet ... ?
> 
> Thanks!

as far as I know there's only a 12-24 hour window after ovulation so you might have missed it? you could always just keep practising though for next cycle hehe :)


----------



## foquita

if you are in your LP, and it sounds like you are, there is no chance of getting pregnant because you've already ovulated. 

good news that you have ovulated though :D


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks for the advice!!!


----------



## Torsornin

my cycle is all over the place and is seeming to get longer and longer - while I am no 56 day cycle - my last one was 42 days - I have no idea when I am ovulating trying to narrow it down using the test for LH surge - in fact I am making another post about those tests today :)
I am on CD10

good luck and baby dust to all


----------



## foquita

Torsornin said:


> my cycle is all over the place and is seeming to get longer and longer - while I am no 56 day cycle - my last one was 42 days - I have no idea when I am ovulating trying to narrow it down using the test for LH surge - in fact I am making another post about those tests today :)
> I am on CD10
> 
> good luck and baby dust to all

only 3 days behind me, hope we ovulate at a reasonable time this month! :D 

I think my cycles are getting shorter as the last one was about 70 days I think!


----------



## Helena_

Hello! I'm currently on cd 44 and my last cycle was 80 days long. I have a doctors appointment on Tuesday , hoping to get clomid and provera.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hi,
I'm on cd20 of an average 40 day cycle although they can be anything from 29-49 days (only ever had a 29 day one once) usually in the late 30s-40s. 
I'm just dtd as much as possible to cover ovulation as I don't chart, but it's tiring x


----------



## Riliye

I'm on CD 7 of a God-only-knows-how-long cycle, haha. Last one was 47 days, but they've been getting progressively longer since I stopped taking BC in early May. 

So although we're currently NTNP until January/February, I thought I'd post here as I'm still charting cycles and we're not really NOT trying either. =)


----------



## Helena_

ashknowsbest-.where in nj are you? I grew up in Bergen County but now live in essex county for school.


----------



## Allyson11

My last three cycles were 120, 77 and 20 days. The last one I took agnus castus and I'm hoping it kick started something as I'm always long and irregular.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Helena_Lynn said:


> ashknowsbest-.where in nj are you? I grew up in Bergen County but now live in essex county for school.

I'm in Mount Laurel ... it's not far from Cherry hill or Moorestown.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Allyson....you cut that cycle by 100 days!!! Hope it all works out for u x


----------



## CanadianMaple

I'm so glad to see this thread. I am usually one that ovulates around CD17 and am having my first long cycle in ages, complete with multiple +OPK surges that mean nothing.


----------



## rihanna

Hi - I am new to TTC i have a LO and would like another! I came off the BCP 3 weeks ago and waiting for AF. Last time i came off the pill to have my LO i waited 5months for a period.....hope its not as long this time. whats the LP? lutel phase???! Is that the time after OV until your period?


----------



## Helena_

rihanna said:


> Hi - I am new to TTC i have a LO and would like another! I came off the BCP 3 weeks ago and waiting for AF. Last time i came off the pill to have my LO i waited 5months for a period.....hope its not as long this time. whats the LP? lutel phase???! Is that the time after OV until your period?

That's exactly what an LP is! Hopefully your wait isn't took long. 

I wish I had long cycles due to something but they just seem to be there. I've never been on BC or anything. Hopefully my doctor will be able to sort them out


----------



## foquita

Allyson11 said:


> My last three cycles were 120, 77 and 20 days. The last one I took agnus castus and I'm hoping it kick started something as I'm always long and irregular.

that's amazing :D I hope I get such a positive result from taking agnus castus, this is my first month trying it!


----------



## foquita

Helena_Lynn said:


> rihanna said:
> 
> 
> Hi - I am new to TTC i have a LO and would like another! I came off the BCP 3 weeks ago and waiting for AF. Last time i came off the pill to have my LO i waited 5months for a period.....hope its not as long this time. whats the LP? lutel phase???! Is that the time after OV until your period?
> 
> That's exactly what an LP is! Hopefully your wait isn't took long.
> 
> I wish I had long cycles due to something but they just seem to be there. I've never been on BC or anything. Hopefully my doctor will be able to sort them outClick to expand...

as far as I've seen on this site and other websites there are plenty of things you can try so I would be very hopeful :D


----------



## foquita

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Hi,
> I'm on cd20 of an average 40 day cycle although they can be anything from 29-49 days (only ever had a 29 day one once) usually in the late 30s-40s.
> I'm just dtd as much as possible to cover ovulation as I don't chart, but it's tiring x

That's my approach this month, at least every second day I'm going for. it's hard because it kind of feels like there is no end in sight, it would be good to have a guideline but after my temping disaster last month I'm determined to stay au naturale! 

have you had any signs that ovulation might be near?


----------



## foquita

Riliye said:


> I'm on CD 7 of a God-only-knows-how-long cycle, haha. Last one was 47 days, but they've been getting progressively longer since I stopped taking BC in early May.
> 
> So although we're currently NTNP until January/February, I thought I'd post here as I'm still charting cycles and we're not really NOT trying either. =)

doesn't matter if you're TTC or WTT or NTNP or whatever, you're still welcome in the thread :hugs:


----------



## foquita

CanadianMaple said:


> I'm so glad to see this thread. I am usually one that ovulates around CD17 and am having my first long cycle in ages, complete with multiple +OPK surges that mean nothing.

how long so far? hope you O soon, are you temping too? 

I haven't tried OPKs, I would end up spending a fortune on them because my cycles are so long :haha:


----------



## foquita

rihanna said:


> Hi - I am new to TTC i have a LO and would like another! I came off the BCP 3 weeks ago and waiting for AF. Last time i came off the pill to have my LO i waited 5months for a period.....hope its not as long this time. whats the LP? lutel phase???! Is that the time after OV until your period?

got my fingers crossed for you that's its not that long this time! :D 

sorry everyone for thr multiple posts, I'm on my phone so can't do multiquote :( 

hi and welcome to everyone who has posted, so happy to talk to people in similiar situations :D


----------



## TryinFor1

Hey ladies..

I was just wondering if I could join?

My first cycle off birth control was like 120+ days. So I would definitely say that is a really long cycle!


BTW:


HELLO HELENA! :hi:


----------



## Dalem

Hey gals,
Would love to join you all. I range from 29-42 days and am currently on cd38....hoping for AF or a BFP sooooon. I am NOT a patient person.
Has anyone else found that since TTC, your cycles have gotten longer? I had four months of 31 days or less and then last month was 36 days and now...who knows! Frustrating but happy to have others here who understand.


----------



## foquita

welcome tryinfor1 and dalem :D 

120 days is so long, you must have been going out of your mind :( are you on to your second cycle now? 

I'm so impatient too dalem, but the weird thing is I am getting less impatient as time goes on! don't know how that works but I think I feel better now because I have a bit more knowledge and I am trying to keep myself as busy as possible. I didn't keep track of my cycles before so have no idea if mine have been getting longer since TTC. 
strange to think that in a non-TTC world we are the lucky ones with fewer periods :p :haha:


----------



## foquita

by the way when I say I am less impatient now that could be because I am only on CD13 so not completely fed up of waiting to O, obviously I'm feeling the optimism a bit rght now. ill be on moaning over the next few months :haha:


----------



## Helena_

foquita said:


> strange to think that in a non-TTC world we are the lucky ones with fewer periods :p :haha:



I know! All my friends were so jealous of me! Probably still are as they aren't ttc, but I hate it. Less periods means I probably am not ovulating and less chances of getting pregnant.


----------



## Try Rocking

CanadianMaple where abouts are you? :) 


My last couple of cycles went from CD 75, 39, 34 and then my last cycle was 79 days :\ 

I'm on CD 14 and hoping my cycles get shorter again!


----------



## TryinFor1

foquita said:


> welcome tryinfor1 and dalem :D
> 
> 120 days is so long, you must have been going out of your mind :( are you on to your second cycle now?

YES!! I went to my DR and freaked out. Lol. I cried so hard because in that cycle I got like 7 LH surges (dark ones too and smileys) but never once ovulated according to blood work. I explained to him what was going on and he gave me provera to start AF which started four days later and then Clomid to make me ovulate!!!!!!!!

I got a very positive OPK cd14 and ovulated cd15 and today I am 3dpo! 

I was going freaking crazy. My Primary called me and said for the last time that I hadnt ovulated. I called my OBGYN right then bawling and told them they had to see me and help me so they did right away. I am so grateful for them!


----------



## MrsDavo

Hey ladies, 

Can I join in?

Since having the implant out in January my cycles have been 33, 40, 61, 53 then 45 and currently on CD 33. 

I'm not temping or anything, but trying to BD every other day! Sometimes our work gets in the way though. 

Hoping I don't have to wait too much longer!


----------



## CanadianMaple

foquita said:


> CanadianMaple said:
> 
> 
> I'm so glad to see this thread. I am usually one that ovulates around CD17 and am having my first long cycle in ages, complete with multiple +OPK surges that mean nothing.
> 
> how long so far? hope you O soon, are you temping too?
> 
> I haven't tried OPKs, I would end up spending a fortune on them because my cycles are so long :haha:Click to expand...

I've been charting for 6 years, so this cycle is very frustrating. I can only think of one other cycle, 5 years ago, that was like this one. :cry:

I'm on CD29, most times AF shows on CD31, so I'm feeling so down about this. Like I am wasting another cycle while waiting to O during this one. All those false +OPKs are what's making it so much harder.

TryinFor1- Did they say anything about all the +OPKs you had? It's so frustrating, isn't it?

Try Rocking- I'm in New Brunswick!


----------



## foquita

Helena_Lynn said:


> foquita said:
> 
> 
> strange to think that in a non-TTC world we are the lucky ones with fewer periods :p :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> I know! All my friends were so jealous of me! Probably still are as they aren't ttc, but I hate it. Less periods means I probably am not ovulating and less chances of getting pregnant.Click to expand...

I know, I would love to be regular as clockwork but i just keep telling myself that just having regular periods doesn't guarantee a BFP straight away either, so we're all in with a chance :D


----------



## foquita

Try Rocking said:


> CanadianMaple where abouts are you? :)
> 
> 
> My last couple of cycles went from CD 75, 39, 34 and then my last cycle was 79 days :\
> 
> I'm on CD 14 and hoping my cycles get shorter again!

I'm on CD14 today too! yesterday I had some ewcm but thinking it's waaayyy too early for ovulation judging by the last few months so I'm staying calm and not getting excited about it!


----------



## foquita

TryinFor1 said:


> foquita said:
> 
> 
> welcome tryinfor1 and dalem :D
> 
> 120 days is so long, you must have been going out of your mind :( are you on to your second cycle now?
> 
> YES!! I went to my DR and freaked out. Lol. I cried so hard because in that cycle I got like 7 LH surges (dark ones too and smileys) but never once ovulated according to blood work. I explained to him what was going on and he gave me provera to start AF which started four days later and then Clomid to make me ovulate!!!!!!!!
> 
> I got a very positive OPK cd14 and ovulated cd15 and today I am 3dpo!
> 
> I was going freaking crazy. My Primary called me and said for the last time that I hadnt ovulated. I called my OBGYN right then bawling and told them they had to see me and help me so they did right away. I am so grateful for them!Click to expand...

hope you get a BFP this month and don't have to go through another long cycle :hugs: is provera some sort of progesterone? that's great that they helped you out so quickly!


----------



## foquita

MrsDavo said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Can I join in?
> 
> Since having the implant out in January my cycles have been 33, 40, 61, 53 then 45 and currently on CD 33.
> 
> I'm not temping or anything, but trying to BD every other day! Sometimes our work gets in the way though.
> 
> Hoping I don't have to wait too much longer!

welcome :D I'm doing the same, just BDing at least every other day and trying not to stress! do you think you've ovulated yet or are you still waiting?


----------



## foquita

CanadianMaple said:


> foquita said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CanadianMaple said:
> 
> 
> I'm so glad to see this thread. I am usually one that ovulates around CD17 and am having my first long cycle in ages, complete with multiple +OPK surges that mean nothing.
> 
> how long so far? hope you O soon, are you temping too?
> 
> I haven't tried OPKs, I would end up spending a fortune on them because my cycles are so long :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I've been charting for 6 years, so this cycle is very frustrating. I can only think of one other cycle, 5 years ago, that was like this one. :cry:
> 
> I'm on CD29, most times AF shows on CD31, so I'm feeling so down about this. Like I am wasting another cycle while waiting to O during this one. All those false +OPKs are what's making it so much harder.
> 
> TryinFor1- Did they say anything about all the +OPKs you had? It's so frustrating, isn't it?
> 
> Try Rocking- I'm in New Brunswick!Click to expand...

:hugs: try and focus on the fact that this cycle breaks the pattern, and isn't the norm. so even though you are missing a cycle because this one is so long, going from your past experience 5 years ago your cycles will be back to normal after this one! having long cycles is frustrating, so I can imagine it being extra frustrating having a long cycle that's out of the ordinary :( 

stay strong love :)


----------



## Try Rocking

CanadianMaple did you know there's a Canadian Moms and moms to be thread in the groups section? There's a nice bunch of ladies there :) 

Foquita same here! I've been cramping too and I can only assume it means I'm close to ovulating, it seems crazy for me too considering how my last cycle went!


----------



## keepthefaithx

my cycles are almost almost 40 days!

sucks so bad!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsDavo

foquita said:


> MrsDavo said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies,
> 
> Can I join in?
> 
> Since having the implant out in January my cycles have been 33, 40, 61, 53 then 45 and currently on CD 33.
> 
> I'm not temping or anything, but trying to BD every other day! Sometimes our work gets in the way though.
> 
> Hoping I don't have to wait too much longer!
> 
> welcome :D I'm doing the same, just BDing at least every other day and trying not to stress! do you think you've ovulated yet or are you still waiting?Click to expand...

I'm not sure to be honest. Yesterday morning I felt very light headed, not myself at all. By the afternoon I felt okay. Couple of cramps the night before too. 

We've been trying since March and it really does get you down, but I am trying not to stress too much! 

If I am still not pregnant by xmas I will start charting I think x


----------



## TryinFor1

foquita said:


> TryinFor1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foquita said:
> 
> 
> welcome tryinfor1 and dalem :D
> 
> 120 days is so long, you must have been going out of your mind :( are you on to your second cycle now?
> 
> YES!! I went to my DR and freaked out. Lol. I cried so hard because in that cycle I got like 7 LH surges (dark ones too and smileys) but never once ovulated according to blood work. I explained to him what was going on and he gave me provera to start AF which started four days later and then Clomid to make me ovulate!!!!!!!!
> 
> I got a very positive OPK cd14 and ovulated cd15 and today I am 3dpo!
> 
> I was going freaking crazy. My Primary called me and said for the last time that I hadnt ovulated. I called my OBGYN right then bawling and told them they had to see me and help me so they did right away. I am so grateful for them!Click to expand...
> 
> hope you get a BFP this month and don't have to go through another long cycle :hugs: is provera some sort of progesterone? that's great that they helped you out so quickly!Click to expand...


YUP! Provera is some kind of progesterone. I dont know specifics.. I just know that it gave me a cycle. lol. I was so excited. 

And thank you!! I hope I do too! My cousin just announced she is pregnant over facebook.. I am happy for her but I hope I am not far behind!!


----------



## foquita

Try Rocking said:


> CanadianMaple did you know there's a Canadian Moms and moms to be thread in the groups section? There's a nice bunch of ladies there :)
> 
> Foquita same here! I've been cramping too and I can only assume it means I'm close to ovulating, it seems crazy for me too considering how my last cycle went!

I always get imaginary cramps :haha: 

my cm has dried up today, hoping that it's a sign that I have ovulated! only time will tell :) 

keep us updated!


----------



## foquita

Mrs davo - I charted last cycle and it ended in total disaster for me, but I have to say I will probably be joining you if no bfp by Christmas! :p I think ill try OPKs then too for the first time, scary stuff! 

Tryinfor1 - you'll be bump buddies! :D my friend is now 11 weeks into an unplanned pregnancy and she is so excited and so am i! I can't wait to hopefully be bump buddies plus she'll have loads of advice because she's ahead of me, as will your cousin :babydance: 

What's everyone's plans for the weekend? I'm working Saturday AND Sunday so won't have much time to do anything else!


----------



## foquita

hahahaha can't believe I put babydance instead of happydance to do this smiley :happydance: 

silly me, wonder what I was thinking of :p


----------



## ashknowsbest

So after having my AF for months with it being regular and then not getting it this month... yet. It's about 11 days late I'm FINALLY having AF cramps!!!!! =D 

Never thought I'd be so happy to say this but hopefully if I do get it either today or tomorrow I can get on with testing so that I can keeping TTC!!!!!!


----------



## TryinFor1

CanadianMaple said:


> foquita said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CanadianMaple said:
> 
> 
> TryinFor1- Did they say anything about all the +OPKs you had? It's so frustrating, isn't it?
> 
> 
> They said that my OPKs didnt work correctly. That was the nurse though.. she is a dumbass. My DR said that he thinks I tried to ovulate and it just wasnt happening. They dont really know anything else other than that.
> 
> Foquita:
> 
> Yeah I will hopefully be bump buddies with her. I cant wait to tell her I got my bfp too! She already has one little boy. I just kinda wish it was me.. but my time will come. She was really excited so I am really happy for her. She is an amazing mom to her son.Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## foquita

TryinFor1 said:


> CanadianMaple said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foquita said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CanadianMaple said:
> 
> 
> TryinFor1- Did they say anything about all the +OPKs you had? It's so frustrating, isn't it?
> 
> 
> They said that my OPKs didnt work correctly. That was the nurse though.. she is a dumbass. My DR said that he thinks I tried to ovulate and it just wasnt happening. They dont really know anything else other than that.
> 
> Foquita:
> 
> Yeah I will hopefully be bump buddies with her. I cant wait to tell her I got my bfp too! She already has one little boy. I just kinda wish it was me.. but my time will come. She was really excited so I am really happy for her. She is an amazing mom to her son.Click to expand...
> 
> you're right, your time will come :hugs: and it's a cliche but it will be even more worth it! <3Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## TryinFor1

I agree!!

Especially cause I know I went through hell, and no as much hell as some women, but still hell to get my baby. 

do you guys have any preference as to what you want first? I would adore a little girl but I dont care either way. As long as they are happy and healthy as can be. I told DH we were not stopping till I get my baby girl. Lol


EDIT

Not that if I only get all boys, I wont be so excited and happy. But I have such an amazing relationship with my mom and I love her to bits. I want that relationship with my daughter.


----------



## foquita

TryinFor1 said:


> I agree!!
> 
> Especially cause I know I went through hell, and no as much hell as some women, but still hell to get my baby.
> 
> do you guys have any preference as to what you want first? I would adore a little girl but I dont care either way. As long as they are happy and healthy as can be. I told DH we were not stopping till I get my baby girl. Lol
> 
> 
> EDIT
> 
> Not that if I only get all boys, I wont be so excited and happy. But I have such an amazing relationship with my mom and I love her to bits. I want that relationship with my daughter.

I'm the same with my mum, and I want a daughter too for that reason but I don't mind what I have first. Swaying towards a wee girl though it would be good to have a boy then a girl so she has a big brother! 

My OH would definitely prefer a girl for the first one. My MIL has 4 boys, she just kept trying for a girl and never got one so she would be over the moon to have a grand daughter first and my BILs always wanted a sister :) 

I have heard people say that if you have a girl first it kind of puts you off having any more :haha:


----------



## foquita

I will probably keep trying for a girl too if I get all boys, though I hope I get at least one of each :happydance:


----------



## TryinFor1

I understand what you mean about the boy first. Lol. I can see that too. but TBH I have an older brother, and while it has definitely helped on more than one occasion he is SUCH A PAIN. Now that we are older it isnt so bad but growing up he was so mean!

Then I see how I am with my sister. we are 11 years apart, she is 9. And is my absolute world. I would do anything for that child. I just cant see my brother feeling that way about me. But maybe he does. I just think older sisters are more caring and loving towards their younger siblings. But that is only because I can just judge from the way I act as an older sister!

But, as I said, whatever comes first will be SUCH a blessing!! DO you have any names picked out yet? We LOOOVE Loreleigh Marie for a girl! It is off gilmore girls and that was my and my moms show. Lol. And Marie is DH mom middle name.

For a boy, I want Jon Glenn, named after both my grandpas who passed away too early in life. Glenn after my stepdads father so I think he would appreciate it. DH doesnt like it though. He says its too plain.


----------



## foquita

TryinFor1 said:


> I understand what you mean about the boy first. Lol. I can see that too. but TBH I have an older brother, and while it has definitely helped on more than one occasion he is SUCH A PAIN. Now that we are older it isnt so bad but growing up he was so mean!
> 
> Then I see how I am with my sister. we are 11 years apart, she is 9. And is my absolute world. I would do anything for that child. I just cant see my brother feeling that way about me. But maybe he does. I just think older sisters are more caring and loving towards their younger siblings. But that is only because I can just judge from the way I act as an older sister!
> 
> But, as I said, whatever comes first will be SUCH a blessing!! DO you have any names picked out yet? We LOOOVE Loreleigh Marie for a girl! It is off gilmore girls and that was my and my moms show. Lol. And Marie is DH mom middle name.
> 
> For a boy, I want Jon Glenn, named after both my grandpas who passed away too early in life. Glenn after my stepdads father so I think he would appreciate it. DH doesnt like it though. He says its too plain.

I don't have a big brother, so I had a romantic idea of what it would be like :haha: :haha: who knows where that came from. I think ideally I would like two girls and a boy, or two of each. think I am getting a bit big for my boots, I haven't even conceived one haha! 

I love the name loreleigh (i love rory too!) and I am really for naming my children after family members too :) our first girl will 100% be called rita, both of our grans are called rita plus I just love the name and had chosen that even before I met OH, then his gran is called that so it worked out perfect! our first wee boy will be called rudi. I like the name harry after my stepdad (who I love so much) but OH isn't too keen on that. 

we have LOADS of girls names picked out, but only one definite boys name. 

LOVE picking out names and thinking about stuff like that! :happydance:


----------



## foquita

I like jon glenn too, it's quite traditional which I think is really cute for a boy. tell your DH you have to go through labour so you'll have Jon Glenn and he can like it or lump it :haha:


----------



## TryinFor1

foquita said:


> I like jon glenn too, it's quite traditional which I think is really cute for a boy. tell your DH you have to go through labour so you'll have Jon Glenn and he can like it or lump it :haha:

Haha I think I can get him to like it. He goes between liking it and hating it. He will say, "no, too plain." and then will say "But maybe that isnt such a bad thing.." lol. We will figure it out when that time comes. I think it would really grow on him. 

Yeah, I love talking about stuff like this. I have even though of how to decorate the rooms. I was thinking like a dinosaur theme for a boy and there is this commercial I see on tv and there is this baby room that is purple and has these huge white cutout butterflies that go beautifully. I would love that for a girls room. I like giraffes too though.


----------



## foquita

TryinFor1 said:


> foquita said:
> 
> 
> I like jon glenn too, it's quite traditional which I think is really cute for a boy. tell your DH you have to go through labour so you'll have Jon Glenn and he can like it or lump it :haha:
> 
> Haha I think I can get him to like it. He goes between liking it and hating it. He will say, "no, too plain." and then will say "But maybe that isnt such a bad thing.." lol. We will figure it out when that time comes. I think it would really grow on him.
> 
> Yeah, I love talking about stuff like this. I have even though of how to decorate the rooms. I was thinking like a dinosaur theme for a boy and there is this commercial I see on tv and there is this baby room that is purple and has these huge white cutout butterflies that go beautifully. I would love that for a girls room. I like giraffes too though.Click to expand...

my wee sis has a tattoo of a giraffe on her ankle :haha: the purple one sounds amazing, it's my favourite colour so will feature loads in my wee ones future room :) think we'll decorate the same for a girl or a boy - all bright colours and OH will paint a mural on the big wall. I can see it in my head <3 the baby will grow up and hate me for having everything purple lol. 

aaaahhhh can't wait! :happydance: so excited for us!


----------



## Try Rocking

lol my cramps aren't imaginary! Still cramping! 



I always thought I wanted a boy first and a girl second and then I found out I was having a girl and it really didn't matter. All that mattered was that I was finally pregnant and having a healthy baby! 

For my second.. I would love another girl so I can dress her in the same clothes my daughter wore but I wouldn't be upset at having a little boy and being able to buy him some cute little boy clothes :cloud9:


----------



## paula181

:hi: fellow long cycle ladies!

I am cd61 and not sure when I will ovulate as my cycles are really really long 190+ days was my last one :sad2:
I am currently not taking anything but I will do if and when I come on

Good luck ladies with getting your BFP's :dust::dust:

Xx


----------



## baby_nurse

Hi girls,
I'm also having imaginary cramps!! It's weird sometimes I feel like I'm having them and get happy I might ovulate...but then the - OPK brings me back down to earth with a massive BUMP!

I'd love to see a OPK that was positive I think I'd be as happy as seeing a BFP lol!!


----------



## rihanna

thanks for answering my question & for the welcome! 

sorry for being ignorant but i know nothing about cycles at all.....so my question is if you have a long cycle say for instance 45 days.....is it usual to ovulate after 14 days and have a long LP or to not ovulate untill 14 days before the period? Does that make sense? 

Also - where can you buy agnus castus from? health food shops?


thanks you very much i am picking stuff up slowly!!


----------



## CanadianMaple

rihanna- Yup, the long cycle is due to that fact that our bodies are taking longer to release an egg. For the most part, your luteal phase stays the same +/- 1-2 days at the most.

I got Vitex at the health food store.

I woke up disappointed today. I was sure I ovulated yesterday (finally) and my temp was the lowest it has ever been. I don't have much for fertile fluid today. I normally get my AF on CD31 and here I am still waiting to ovulate. I have let it get me really down this weekend.


----------



## foquita

> Also - where can you buy agnus castus from? health food shops?
> 
> 
> thanks you very much i am picking stuff up slowly!!

yep and you can get it online :D I got mine from holland and barratt. I don't know if I'm imagining it but I feel my mood is a lot better in general! time will tell whether or not it helps with my cycle length - I had some watery CM today and its only CD16 :D 

:hugs:


----------



## Allyson11

Agnus castus has worked really well for me, it shortened my last cycle dramatically, to just 20 day (my lp is 9 days, don't know if it's too short? I'm waiting this cycle to double check) my problem is that my AF this cycle is still the same ( coming up to 8 days) and I'm entering my ff fertile 3 days. Do I still BD? Even though I'm on AF? Sk confused.
I've also been much less moody this cycle and last. Wonder herb!


----------



## foquita

CanadianMaple said:


> rihanna- Yup, the long cycle is due to that fact that our bodies are taking longer to release an egg. For the most part, your luteal phase stays the same +/- 1-2 days at the most.
> 
> I got Vitex at the health food store.
> 
> I woke up disappointed today. I was sure I ovulated yesterday (finally) and my temp was the lowest it has ever been. I don't have much for fertile fluid today. I normally get my AF on CD31 and here I am still waiting to ovulate. I have let it get me really down this weekend.

so sorry you're down :hugs: what made you think you ovulated yesterday? you can get several patches of fertile fluid through your cycle, that's what happens with me! I know its easier said than done but try not to stress about it, is it just the uncertainty that is getting you down about this long cycle? or are you worried that it means something bad? :kiss:


----------



## foquita

Allyson11 said:


> Agnus castus has worked really well for me, it shortened my last cycle dramatically, to just 20 day (my lp is 9 days, don't know if it's too short? I'm waiting this cycle to double check) my problem is that my AF this cycle is still the same ( coming up to 8 days) and I'm entering my ff fertile 3 days. Do I still BD? Even though I'm on AF? Sk confused.
> I've also been much less moody this cycle and last. Wonder herb!


are you just following FF predictions for your fertile period? if so I wouldn't pay much attention to that because it differs from person to person :) you could use OPKs to pinpoint ovulation maybe? I haven't tried them myself yet so don't really know how they work but loads of other people do. I'm just BDing every other day and that'll hopefully cover us!


----------



## foquita

paula181 said:


> :hi: fellow long cycle ladies!
> 
> I am cd61 and not sure when I will ovulate as my cycles are really really long 190+ days was my last one :sad2:
> I am currently not taking anything but I will do if and when I come on
> 
> Good luck ladies with getting your BFP's :dust::dust:
> 
> Xx

hiya Paula :) 

190 days is sooo long, hope the time flies in for you :) :hugs:


----------



## kittylady

Hey ladies, I will join you, my last cycle was 38 days and the one before that was 56 :)


----------



## foquita

kittylady said:


> Hey ladies, I will join you, my last cycle was 38 days and the one before that was 56 :)

hello and welcome kittylady :D how many DPO are you now? have you tried anything to shorten them or get them more regular?


----------



## Allyson11

foquita said:


> Allyson11 said:
> 
> 
> Agnus castus has worked really well for me, it shortened my last cycle dramatically, to just 20 day (my lp is 9 days, don't know if it's too short? I'm waiting this cycle to double check) my problem is that my AF this cycle is still the same ( coming up to 8 days) and I'm entering my ff fertile 3 days. Do I still BD? Even though I'm on AF? Sk confused.
> I've also been much less moody this cycle and last. Wonder herb!
> 
> 
> are you just following FF predictions for your fertile period? if so I wouldn't pay much attention to that because it differs from person to person :) you could use OPKs to pinpoint ovulation maybe? I haven't tried them myself yet so don't really know how they work but loads of other people do. I'm just BDing every other day and that'll hopefully cover us!Click to expand...

Yeah, basically that's what I'm doing. I'll wait till AF stops and then BD every other day. Hope fully I'll catch a nice little eggy this month. I haven't had a positive on an opk yet but they got a little darker so I'm thinking I missed my peak last cycle. I'll keep trying with those too.


----------



## TryinFor1

I got my bloods drawn today!! I wont know the results till tomorrow but I hope my progesterone comes back good!


----------



## foquita

I've got my fingers crossed for you tryinfor1 :D let us know how you get on! 

I'm CD17, so excited to see how long my cycle is this time, especially because of the agnus castus! 

I had watery CM yesterday, I've only been recording CM that's really noticeable, I.e. I've not been going looking for it but if it's there it's there :haha: tmi, sorry!


----------



## baby_nurse

I'm on Agnus Castus too but haven't really noticed any difference this cycle (CD 36 and no ovulation yet) but I think it can take 3 months to get into your system. My CM seems all over the place which I think is BCP still coming out my system or just my body trying to produce its own hormones because one day its watery then its creamy again! Got my fx'd for you though foquita!
Trying to not stress and take things easy as worrying won't help!


----------



## rihanna

How is everyone doing? Im on cd 27 but i only stopped the pill 27 days ago so i know it could be a while yet!


----------



## TryinFor1

I didnt realize I had forgot to put my results.

My progesterone came back 17.2! OVULATION! 

Now I am 10dpo and got a :bfn: on a test this morning.. hoping it is still too early to test.


----------



## foquita

10DPO is still well early so there's plenty of time yet! :D 

I'm CD20 so if my cycle is as long as last one I've only got 36 days to go! :happydance:


----------



## baby_nurse

CD 38 and no sign of ovulation! WAKE UP OVARIES!! Lol x


----------



## MrsDavo

Hey ladies,

I am CD 39 and I had what I thought were signs of ovulation between CD32 and CD35 not sure which could have been the day lol 

Anyway according to my "woman log" on my phone I should have ovulated around CD30 so it is possible to have been the days when I thought I had signs......cramping on CD32 and on day 35 I had a really strange pulling sensation that only lasted a couple of seconds. Felt like it does when a baby kicks you from inside lol. 

Today on CD39 I've had blood tinged CM its red blood but had been brown tinged yesterday. It's been really watery too ( sorry if TMI ) 
It's certainly not what I would call spotting, as its only in the cm, not coming of its own accord sorta thing..

Strange!


----------



## Lisa92881

Hey ladies!! :hi: Can I join?? I read quickly through the thread, and while I'm sorry you all have such awful long cycles, it's nice to have others going through the same thing. :hugs:

I'm on cd...120?? I think?? My ticker will confirm once I post this. I just took the last pill of my first round of Provera, so I am now anxiously awaiting AF! :thumbup:


----------



## TryinFor1

wow thats amazing!!

Welcome to the thread! I hope AF shows soon! are you taking clomid as well or just natural cycle?


----------



## Lisa92881

Once I get AF I need to call to schedule an HSG, then my dr wants to prescribe Clomid. I think I might ask (beg?!?!) for Clomid even before doing the HSG...I don't want to miss my chance for Clomid this cycle and have another really long one. The latest CLomid can be taken is 5-9, right? HSG needs to be done between cd 5-10.


----------



## TryinFor1

Um yeah 5-9 I think. 

I take it 3-7 so I am not 100% sure. I LOVE LOVE LOVE clomid!!! I took it my first time this cycle and I ovulated and my progesterone results were GOOD!!

I am 10dpo and in my first tww ever after trying since May! I would definitely beg if I was you but I am SO impatient it isnt even funny. My DR didnt do anything like that before he gave it to me since I was only trying for like four months before he prescribed it but I am SOOOOOOO glad he did!!!!!!!!!!!!!


EDIT

Sorry for the grammer errors.. I am beyond ecstatic. :)


----------



## Lisa92881

Nice!! That's so exciting!! Hope to hear about your BFP in a few days. I see that 50 mg worked for you. I'm hoping that it also works for me, since I did get positive opks a few cycles, so I'm thinking that I do (sometimes) ovulate on my own. We've been trying for a year, so I really don't want to wait for another stupid long cycle. Let's get on with it already, and give me the Clomid! Haha. I'm actually really hoping that if I don't get Clomid this next cycle, that somehow the Provera will kind of "re-set" my body, and I will ovulate on my own. Hahaha. Crazy, I know. :wacko:


----------



## TryinFor1

Not crazy!

I am super glad it worked! During my long ass cycle I had so many LH surges and they were DARK but I never ovulated. I got a positive OPK cd14 and I KNEW I was ovulating cd15 by the cramps I had. 

I hope I get to share a bfp with everyone tomorrow or saturday but I am not holding my breath! I dont think that my body was like pumping out enough FSH and that is why I never really ovulated. 

Oh I do hope you get put on clomid soon! I SWEAR by it now! I hope that not ovulating was the only thing enabling me to get a bfp! I hope we all get our :bfp:s soon!


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Hi ladies! Mind if I join? I was in a long cycle thread when I was TTC #1 and here I am again. I haven't actually finished my first cycle off BC, I'm on CD 8. My cycles usually range from 60-90 days but I have had one that was 112. :( 

Here's hoping I don't get to finish a long cycle this time around as we are working on #2!


----------



## foquita

you never know blondNklutzi, maybe your cycles will be regular now! I really hope so :) 

hi Lisa :happydance: 

Tryinfor1 I hope you get your bfp, let us know how testing goes. If you don't get it this cycle you can count this as a practise clomid cycle! :D


----------



## foquita

the wait is starting to kill me a bit :haha: I keep getting psychic predictions! has anyone else had these?


----------



## MrsDavo

MrsDavo said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I am CD 39 and I had what I thought were signs of ovulation between CD32 and CD35 not sure which could have been the day lol
> 
> Anyway according to my "woman log" on my phone I should have ovulated around CD30 so it is possible to have been the days when I thought I had signs......cramping on CD32 and on day 35 I had a really strange pulling sensation that only lasted a couple of seconds. Felt like it does when a baby kicks you from inside lol.
> 
> Today on CD39 I've had blood tinged CM its red blood but had been brown tinged yesterday. It's been really watery too ( sorry if TMI )
> It's certainly not what I would call spotting, as its only in the cm, not coming of its own accord sorta thing..
> 
> Strange!

Okay so this morning my period started......every month its been 
getting shorter by 6 or 7 days which is a good thing I guess but I never know when I'm ovulating! Ahhhhhh
I think tomorrow I may start temping see if that helps me any. 

Good Luck with the clomid!


----------



## foquita

yeah temping will help you pinpoint when you ovulate! happy new cycle mrsdavo, I know its rubbish AF arriving but I think when you have long cycles it is a bit more welcome because its finally the start of a new cycle!


----------



## TryinFor1

11 and still a :bfn: on an IC hpt.


I am testing tomorrow with a frer but if that comes out negative too then I am pretty sure we didnt catch this time. Bummer.. I was hoping I would be a one time clomid user success story. Atleast the clomid did what it needed to do.


----------



## foquita

there's still time, but you're right - at least you know now that you're ovulating :kiss:


----------



## mrsparoline

Ahhh just found this thread and am so happy! For the longest time, I was one of those lucky ones with regular cycles-29 days on the dot, every month. Then it went to 30 days. Then the next month it was 33. Then 36. Then 35, then 40, now 44. It's so frustrating not knowing when you're gonna O, especially since DH is in the military and is home 2-3 nights/week. It's nice to find some support for the long and unpredictable cycles! I hope every one of you get that bfstickyp soon!! :flower:


----------



## CanadianMaple

I'm back. I've been frustrated this cycle and maybe, just maybe ovulated. My FF chart has me as ovulated due to my temps, even though I had 5 true + OPKs. We'll see if tomorrow's temp hold. I've been having a bit of fertile looking cervical fluid even since what felt like ovulation on Monday/Tuesday. I am thinking it may be due to the Evening primrose oil gave me all that cervical fluid.

TCOYF still isn't giving me an O date yet, because I am waiting for me 3rd temp above the coverline and because of the cervical fluid. I'm hoping it may more misread signs and could be leftovers of BD the night before.

Tryinfor1- The average is 13.9 dpo to get a BFP, according to FF, so you're definitely not our yet!


----------



## foquita

are you feeling a bit better then maple? :hugs: it will be a big relief for you when your temps stay up!


----------



## CanadianMaple

Feeling better but still not 100% convinced this is it yet. Another day or two and it should be clearer. I see the doctor on Tuesday, so even if it's not it, I'll hopefully get some answers.

I just with my CF was normal for me this cycle. I was reading TCOYF again and I have some of the signs of an ovarian cyst...


----------



## littlesteph

i'm CD 7 after having a 66 CD, most of the time they are 30 to 45 days longs.


----------



## foquita

are you going to see a doctor maple? 

hope your cycle is shorter this time littlesteph! 

CD23 for me today and I've got loads of watery cm, hope ovulation is just round the corner. I've been having some crampy feelings too so fingers crossed its not much longer!


----------



## foquita

only thing is we haven't BDed since last sunday because we've been really tired and busy so I hope if I am ovulating or about to ovulate its not too late! :(


----------



## TryinFor1

AF got me today..Im out. :(

Hopefully we will catch it on our next clomid cycle!


----------



## foquita

:hugs: I think you will! :)


----------



## Allyson11

Still meg on the opk s for me but I think I may just discard them. I have a sneaking suspicion I ov'ed again and dtd at the right time. I really hope it's our month, oh's cousins have come down this weekend and I'm so missing my nieces and nephews.


----------



## TryinFor1

Thanks. :)


I am just so happy the clomid did what it was supposed to and that my lp was 12 days. Definitely makes me happy.


----------



## rihanna

good luck for the coming month tryinfor1 x


----------



## Lisa92881

TryinFor1 said:


> AF got me today..Im out. :(
> 
> Hopefully we will catch it on our next clomid cycle!

:hugs: Sorry about AF! But just think, now you know that CLomid works for you, and about when you will ovulate, which will make it that much easier to catch the egg next cycle!! :thumbup:


----------



## TryinFor1

Thanks... :hugs:


You are more than right! Just wish we wouda caught first cycle. Lol


----------



## Lisa92881

Maybe you were just waiting for me to be on MY first cycle of Clomid, so we could get out BFPs together?! :haha: How sweet of you! :winkwink:


----------



## TryinFor1

WELL DUH!!!! Thats what it was for sure! haha

when do you start clomid!?!? How exciting!!


----------



## Lisa92881

I don't even know...maybe you shouldn't wait for me. :rofl:

Assuming that AF starts for real tomorrow I'm going to call my dr to schedule my hsg, and BEG BEG BEG to start Clomid before the hsg but I'm not feeling too hopeful she's going to go for it. We'll see! :shrug:


----------



## TryinFor1

DO you think she is gonna start tomorrow? Are you spotting or anything? I apparently spot before AF shows. Didnt know that but I spotted with provera and spotted yesterday. It was a really interesting thing to find out. Sorry.. that was a random thought. Lol

I hope she allows you to use it! I start taking it again on tuesday. Hopefully the side effects wont be horrible!


----------



## Lisa92881

Yes I've been spotting since Friday. Aaahhhh I'm so anxious for FULL FLOW! Hahahaha. Crazy! :wacko: I usually spot for like a day before starting anyway, so this is kind of normal, just a little longer. How many times have you taken Provera?? From what I've read, most girls get AF like 3-4 days after stopping it I think. I stopped on Thursday.


----------



## baby_nurse

Hi ladies,
Well I'm a little confused....AF seems to have shown up (on CD 40) which is quite a relief (4 days shorter than last cycle). However I'm 99% sure I didn't ovulate this month...take a look at my chart. Had no temp rise or positive OPK's... which worries me as what does that mean... AF but no ovulation!?! Is this normal! x


----------



## Lisa92881

baby_nurse said:


> Hi ladies,
> Well I'm a little confused....AF seems to have shown up (on CD 40) which is quite a relief (4 days shorter than last cycle). However I'm 99% sure I didn't ovulate this month...take a look at my chart. Had no temp rise or positive OPK's... which worries me as what does that mean... AF but no ovulation!?! Is this normal! x

Hey there! I know that it is possible to get a period without ovulating (though I'm not sure about the how's and why's), and that it happens to many women occasionally, and is totally normal. I agree, by your chart it doesn't look like you ovulated. I wouldn't worry about it yet, but keep tracking your cycles and if it looks like you aren't ovulating, then definitely talk to your doctor. Have you gotten positive opks before, or was this your first cycle using them??


----------



## TryinFor1

Yes it is called an anovulatory cycle, when you dont ovulate but your body thinks you do so you bleed. IDK what causes it.. actually nobody does. They cant figure out why it happens but they just know it does and that if it happens like once or twice a year it is normal but more than that it isnt.

Lisa,

I only took provera once. I took 10mg for 7 days and spotted the fourth day and got af during midnight between the fourth and fifth day. I bet you are super excited to see her! Cant say that I am not gutted I didnt get a bfp but I had a 27 day cycle which is way better than the 120 days I had before!


----------



## Lisa92881

Wow....what I would give for a 27 day cycle!!! My shortest cycle since coming off bcp a year ago was 37 days. The longest, obviously, is my current! :dohh: Bummed about hitting the one year mark, but trying to remind myself that since I've only had like 5 cycles, it really doesn't count. Haha.


----------



## TryinFor1

Did you take provera?

I am really lucky actually. My dr helped me after not ovulating for four months and he said the only reason he was helping me so early was because I had been a patient there for a few years so they knew my cycles were wacky and that it was gonna be a problem when I came off birth control. I am so so grateful though! I thought they were gonna take one look at me and tell me to get lost, mostly because of my age. 

BUt they were so excited and happy and supportive. He said he WILL get me pregnant (that sounds creepy but I mean he meant he IS gonna get me pregnant not HE is gonna get me pregnant. Lol) so I am pretty happy! lol


----------



## foquita

you are so lucky tryinfor1, hope my doctors are as good as yours :) 

baby nurse I would just keep temping and doing OPKs next cycle and if you don't ovulate again you have loads of stuff to show the doctor! 

I feel like I'm going to get AF any time now, I don't even know if I've ovulated yet but I hope so! I'm only CD24 though so I doubt it :( I feel mild cramps and just that kind of 'full' feeling in that area, also really bloated. I will be so happy if I have ovulated this early!


----------



## foquita

typical if I have ovulated in the only period of time when we didn't BD!


----------



## baby_nurse

Thanks ladies...well I'm a bit confused as its disappeared again now! Sorry for the tmi but it was brown like start of af and I needed a pad but now it seems to have stopped so not sure what is going on! I feel a little bloated but no other pms symptoms!


----------



## TryinFor1

Maybe that means it is just about to start?

I had brown sludge on a tampon on Saturday morning with a some light spotting and then got AF for sure on Sunday. Perhaps thats what is about to happen?


----------



## baby_nurse

Yep think it is...just checked cervix and blood now so don't know why it was a bit stop starty! Also feel sick and bloated! Great!!


----------



## Agpttc

My cycles are long too! Let's stick together! They're different lengths every time! Anyone else think that the long cycle sometimes keeps you from ovulating? :wacko:


----------



## rihanna

I am CD 31 today ....hurry up AF!


----------



## gemmybean

hiya can i join this thread - i'm currently on cd 39, with no sign of ovulation. All the opks i've used so far have been negative, not even a possible positive!! i know i've just gotta be patient, but its so unfair, in the time that i have spent waiting to ovulate, a 'normal' girl would have finished one cycle and be moving on to the next one arggggggg!!!
I actually decided to take a pregnancy test this morning, just to make sure - and off course it was negative lol ah well, just gotta wait it out with the rest of you gals


----------



## TryinFor1

I am only on cd2 and this cycle is seeming to take forever! I have such a terrible migraine and I am so freaking tired. I hope I ovulate on the same day I did last cycle. 

Has anyone else talked to their DRs about clomid? I really recommend it. Lol. It is a miracle drug!


----------



## foquita

Hi gemmabean and agpttc :) we can all wait it out together, let's stick together until we get our BFPs! :D we could count how many BFPs we get :happydance:


----------



## biliboi2

Ohh ill join please! Ff has changed my o date 4 times this month!


----------



## foquita

nightmare biliboi :( 

when I finally get the internet sorted out ill put a list of the original post of all our names :D I'm on my phone just now so its too hard to do it just now :haha:


----------



## TryinFor1

Does anyone know of any like yoga type moves to do or anything? I was thinking of starting to eat a little healthier and then maybe doing some yoga.

Do any of you ladies do other things besides like the normal OPKs and such? I just want some ideas! Sorry I keep posting random stuff.. I am kinda bored! just trying to have a conversation! lol


----------



## Lisa92881

AF IS HEEEEERE!!!!! YEAHHHH! :yipee:

Goodbye 123 day cycle, you were torture and you better not ever come back!! :gun:

I can't wait to call my dr tomorrow and schedule my hsg. I'm hoping to convince her to give me Clomid before the hsg, but she wants to wait until after. Sigh. :dohh:


----------



## TryinFor1

AHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAHAHHHAHAHAA YAY FOR LISA!!!!!!!!!!!!


:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## foquita

YAY lisa! :D hope you get clomid straight away, you and tryinfor1 are going to end up bump buddies :) 

I was doing pilates earlier on on the living room floor and my cat ralph was so interested, and then as soon as I got up he was curling up on the yoga mat. it was so cute :) so anyway I am interested in being healthy too but I got sooo bored earlier with pilates so I too am looking for new ways :haha:


----------



## foquita

also I've been trying to eat healthily but the last few days I have been craving carbs and chocolate and unhealthy stuff :( 

I read that honey and cinnamon are really good for ttc so I have been adding both to my breakfast, and drinking peppermint and nettle tea. 

kind of wish kitkat pop chocs were good for me and made me super fertile :haha:


----------



## TryinFor1

Omg I have been obsessed with eating chocolate too. I think it is because of AF though. Lol. I start my clomid tomorrow! Went and picked it up today. I get it at the pharmacy I used to work at and my old boss goes, "Rachael, now you know this could make you the next John and Kate plus 8, right?" It was pretty funny. He is hilarious! 

And that is sweet of you to say! I hope I am bump buddies with all the girls in this thread!


----------



## foquita

I so feel like AF is coming but it would really be too good to be true! 

your name is spelled the same way as my sister's, that spelling is quite unusual over here, she's always getting annoyed at people spelling her name wrong :( 

laughing at your old work mate :haha:


----------



## TryinFor1

What cd are you on today?

And yeah, it is not an uncommon name but kind of an uncommon spelling over here. I get sorta annoyed when people spell my name wrong but usually people ask how to spell it. My birthday is in July, and my mom just got me a little cake at walmart and had them write on it. She went and picked it up and they had put "Happy Birthday Rachel" She pretty much freaked out. Lol. She like started screaming that they had to fix it. I think she was upset cause I was turned another year older. But it was funny!!

Ok, so Idk if I have asked this on here yet.. I am pretty sure I did.. I am gonna ask again but I will check and delete if I did. 

So this cycle, I am doing my usual OPKs, prenatal, baby aspirin, clomid, softcups, and conceive plus. But I was wanting to add a little something more. Do any of you ladies do like yoga or anything like that? I would love to do that or some kind of workout routine maybe?


EDIT

I did already ask. But I am leaving that there. IDC. Lol


----------



## foquita

just going in to CD25, starting to go quite mad. I am feeling quite demoralised today :( 

:haha: at the cake. I always felt really sorry for my sister because I could get paper with my name (natalie) headed, correctly spelt name meaning keyrings and all those other name trinkets you get in gift shops, on holiday and in the shop in the hospital and they always had the wrong spelling of rachael. things like that really matter when you're wee :rofl:


----------



## foquita

you could try a yoga dvd? or if you have a wii you can get it for that xxxx


----------



## TryinFor1

It really does! Even when you are older! Lol, sorry another mom story.. the other day my mom went to a craft store and called me freaking out when she left. She said she was coming straight over and when she got to my house she thrust a keyring in my face that had my name spelled correctly. She was so excited! lol I love my mommy :blush:

Why are you feeling low today hun? How long are your cycles normally?


----------



## foquita

:haha: :) 

they have been long since I came off BCP in April (don't know what they were like before that) the shortest so far being 56 days. I just feel frustrated because if I miss the fertile window, if I even ovulate, its so long until the next one. if I had a normal cycle I would be nearly finished by now and ready for the next shot! it's a long wait and today I feel like its never going to happen for me :( just one of those days!

TTC is so time and energy consuming!


----------



## foquita

I don't even know if I have hit a fertile window yet! or if I even have fertile Windows!


----------



## TryinFor1

Thats so true!

Have you been to the Dr about your long cycles? maybe he would put you on clomid?


----------



## foquita

I spoke to a doctor a few weeks ago and told her that we were trying and said that I had long cycles and I was worried about it. she was really useless, she just told me about OPKs and BDing every second day I.e. nothing that I didn't already know and she was actually quite patronising and made me feel stupid for asking. 

my plan of action is to get a CBFM after Christmas if I haven't conceived by then. I am a bit scared of OPKs, they seem daunting so I'm going to give the fertility monitor a bash and if that doesn't work ill go and see a different doctor.


----------



## foquita

I just want it now, I'm impatient. I have been good recently at being positive but my patience is wearing thin :haha: and none.of my friends are TTC so I can't speak to anyone !


----------



## Rachel789

Hi Ladies! I also have long cycles. I just came off BCP a little over two months ago. It took me six weeks to get my first period (which was so light and short that I do not even know if I could call it a period), and I am currently on CD 21 with no ovulation detected yet. I was on BCP for 12 years and I originally went on them when I was about 16 or 17 years old because I had irregular periods that would come every 40-90 days. I hope I do not have the same problem still but only time will tell.

I started using OPKs this cycle and the first few days I used them I got a faint line and the past 10 days I have had a medium shade when compared to the control but no true positive! I do not know what that means. I had what I think was EWCM one day (a couple days ago) and have not seen it since. I am taking my BBT every morning (which is proving difficult due to my irregular sleep patterns) and there has been no spike in my temp yet. 

I am glad I found this thread, it is nice to be able to relate with everyone here. Good luck to all and I hope we all get our BFPs soon! :flower:


----------



## foquita

hi rachel :flower: 

I think we will all get our BFPs soon and we can all be bump buddies! :)

I don't know anything about OPKs so not sure what it means to have medium colour :( 

we're quite close just now, I'm CD25 - really hoping neither of us has much longer to wait :(


----------



## Rachel789

The OPKs and temping are driving me crazy. I would almost rather just not know so I would at least have hope something would happen soon. Doing this every day and seeing negative is so frustrating. I do not think I will continue with the OPKs once I finish the ones I have left(I bought 50 of them off Amazon so it could be awhile!). The fertility monitor sounds like a better way to go. I have had this mild headache for the past few days, its really annoying. This never happens to me and I am assuming it is just another fun side effect from coming off the pill and my hormones being out of wack. :wacko:


----------



## TryinFor1

foquita

CBFM cant actually really be used for longer cycles.. do your cycles last longer than 42 days usually? that is really the max the monitor will let you use it.


----------



## blondeNklutzi

My body seems even crazier than normal since I came off the pill. I finished my period on CD 4, then started light bleeding again on CD 6. That stopped, but yesterday I was spotting again. Argh. I've never had midcycle bleeding before.


----------



## foquita

TryinFor1 said:


> foquita
> 
> CBFM cant actually really be used for longer cycles.. do your cycles last longer than 42 days usually? that is really the max the monitor will let you use it.

yeah, i haven't had one under 42 days yet, damn! oh well... 

how are you getting on with your clomid? :flower:


----------



## foquita

blondeNklutzi said:


> My body seems even crazier than normal since I came off the pill. I finished my period on CD 4, then started light bleeding again on CD 6. That stopped, but yesterday I was spotting again. Argh. I've never had midcycle bleeding before.

how are things now? did you find out what it was?


----------



## whigfield

I totally need to join this if I'm allowed! Mine are anywhere from 28-46 days long...

Currently on CD 105? Having a scan tomorrow to check what's going on but my prediction is PCOS!

xx


----------



## foquita

whigfield said:


> I totally need to join this if I'm allowed! Mine are anywhere from 28-46 days long...
> 
> Currently on CD 105? Having a scan tomorrow to check what's going on but my prediction is PCOS!
> 
> xx

yay! remember to let me know how you get on with your scan! it's so strange how this one cycle is so many times longer than any you've had before :/ bizarre!


----------



## MollyMalone

Hi! I'm new here, still finding my feet.

I got married on the 15th of october. Started not preventing about a week before hand but only actively trying since the wedding. Stopped taking the pill in may and since then I've only had 1 period (august 10). My cycle lasted 75 days then, but this time around is lasting longer, 85 days and counting...


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Hi Ladies! *So* glad I came across this thread! I am on CD42 currently and think that I am now ovulating? TTC with a long cycle is so frustrating!! Has anyone else ovulated so far in? My LH test strips read positive so it sounds good, but I don't know. I guess we just BD for the next few days and see how it goes!


----------



## MollyMalone

Mrs.stefka said:


> Hi Ladies! *So* glad I came across this thread! I am on CD42 currently and think that I am now ovulating? TTC with a long cycle is so frustrating!! Has anyone else ovulated so far in? My LH test strips read positive so it sounds good, but I don't know. I guess we just BD for the next few days and see how it goes!

Lucky you!! I think I haven't ovulated since I stopped taking the pill. I find it so frustrating, mainly because I don't know where I stand and I feel like my efforts are in vain.
I've been very moody for the past few days, so I hope its finally AF, but other than that I have no other symptoms. I didn't think the process would be so upsetting, and I'm only after starting. :cry:


----------



## Torsornin

was that a period cramp I just felt starting? I hope not 

on CD 32 and counting - Wonder if it is to early to test - we really BD's a lot this month and at the right times - I think 

but I can go up to 42 days or so - I also dont want to pay for tests that are negative :( I could wait for the ole fashioned AF to tell me


----------



## mrsevewat1

I would love to join. My cycles have gotten longer in the past few months for no apparent reason. I have never had long cycles before but in the last four months I have had one that was 39 days and one that was 45 days long. The only tracking I do right now is with an app on my phone. I started the Sep this month (actually halfway doing Smep by just bd'ing every other night and now every night until my app says I'm done ovulating on the 7th) but if I don't get a bfp this month I will start temping, and using opk. I was thinking about using preseed but wasn't sure. I'm hoping we all have good luck this cycle. Baby dust to us all ladies and thanks for listening. 

Quick question: what's the best opk? I have never used one before as both my boys just happened. Ty.


----------



## mrsevewat1

@torsornin maybe its implanting cramps...fx for u!


----------



## biliboi2

Mrs.stefka said:


> Hi Ladies! *So* glad I came across this thread! I am on CD42 currently and think that I am now ovulating? TTC with a long cycle is so frustrating!! Has anyone else ovulated so far in? My LH test strips read positive so it sounds good, but I don't know. I guess we just BD for the next few days and see how it goes!


I ovulated on cd 48 this cycle. It is possible! My lastcycle was 93 days. :dust:


----------



## minimoo90

Hey 
I currently have CD35 and now on CD42 with no AF. ILast AF was 23rd Sept. I don't use OPK's so have no idea if I am still awaiting too OV, but I'm wondering if I ovulated a bit later, as I'm showing no normal signs of AF, just exhausted. I did have 2 very faint BFP on clear blue tests, but not getting too excited as they fade after a couple of hours.

Soooo confused, is it normal for us longer cycles girls to get it this hard?


----------



## Mrs.stefka

MollyMalone said:


> Mrs.stefka said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies! *So* glad I came across this thread! I am on CD42 currently and think that I am now ovulating? TTC with a long cycle is so frustrating!! Has anyone else ovulated so far in? My LH test strips read positive so it sounds good, but I don't know. I guess we just BD for the next few days and see how it goes!
> 
> Lucky you!! I think I haven't ovulated since I stopped taking the pill. I find it so frustrating, mainly because I don't know where I stand and I feel like my efforts are in vain.
> I've been very moody for the past few days, so I hope its finally AF, but other than that I have no other symptoms. I didn't think the process would be so upsetting, and I'm only after starting. :cry:Click to expand...

We have been trying for almost 6 months now and it really does start to feel like, is this going to happen or what?! This would be only the 2nd time that I have shown up on ovulation tests in that time, too. So with that being said, I totally understand your frustration.

I never thought I would say this but I hope AF comes for you so you can try to make sense of the long cycle and start fresh. Waiting on things to get going it such a hard thing to do! When you're ready for a baby, you're ready. 

Good luck to you and all of the other ladies. I'm going to keep following along until we ALL have a bun in the oven!


----------



## Mrs.stefka

biliboi2 said:


> Mrs.stefka said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies! *So* glad I came across this thread! I am on CD42 currently and think that I am now ovulating? TTC with a long cycle is so frustrating!! Has anyone else ovulated so far in? My LH test strips read positive so it sounds good, but I don't know. I guess we just BD for the next few days and see how it goes!
> 
> 
> I ovulated on cd 48 this cycle. It is possible! My lastcycle was 93 days. :dust:Click to expand...

Wow! You read all of the different websites and such and they say it doesn't happen past like CD35. If my cycles went 93 days I wouldn't have a husband:haha: It is so true that there are no 2 women that are the same.

It looks like you got your BFP! You have given me hope, girl. Thanks for your post!!:hugs:


----------



## Mrs.stefka

minimoo90 said:


> Hey
> I currently have CD35 and now on CD42 with no AF. ILast AF was 23rd Sept. I don't use OPK's so have no idea if I am still awaiting too OV, but I'm wondering if I ovulated a bit later, as I'm showing no normal signs of AF, just exhausted. I did have 2 very faint BFP on clear blue tests, but not getting too excited as they fade after a couple of hours.
> 
> Soooo confused, is it normal for us longer cycles girls to get it this hard?

I am ovulating and I'm on CD42 right now. I have been extremely exhausted, too. Mayber you're creeping up on Ovulation as well? I just got a ton of the LH test strips so I could just test daily since I do not have a regular AF anddon't know when ovulation is coming. It's a cheap investment and extremely helpful. Good luck to you!


----------



## rogue53

i haven't had a period in over 3 months!!! in the process of having various tests done, waiting for my hormone profile test to come back, i think the pill has done this to me, im just hoping maybe i might ovulate when i least expect it and get pregnant!!!


----------



## rogue53

i think i ovulated when i didnt expect it as i have just done a test and its positive!! very stunned at the moment!


----------



## whigfield

Yay rogue53!! Make sure you do lots of BDing :thumbup:

Just got back from my scan.. Definite polycystic ovaries, but the rest of me is looking a-okay, but he's recommending clomid and says conception is probably unlikely without it. :nope:


----------



## Agpttc

rogue53 said:


> i think i ovulated when i didnt expect it as i have just done a test and its positive!! very stunned at the moment!


Way to go! So excited for you! :baby:


----------



## minimoo90

Mrs.stefka said:


> minimoo90 said:
> 
> 
> Hey
> I currently have CD35 and now on CD42 with no AF. ILast AF was 23rd Sept. I don't use OPK's so have no idea if I am still awaiting too OV, but I'm wondering if I ovulated a bit later, as I'm showing no normal signs of AF, just exhausted. I did have 2 very faint BFP on clear blue tests, but not getting too excited as they fade after a couple of hours.
> 
> Soooo confused, is it normal for us longer cycles girls to get it this hard?
> 
> I am ovulating and I'm on CD42 right now. I have been extremely exhausted, too. Mayber you're creeping up on Ovulation as well? I just got a ton of the LH test strips so I could just test daily since I do not have a regular AF anddon't know when ovulation is coming. It's a cheap investment and extremely helpful. Good luck to you!Click to expand...

I couldn't help but do another test, and the BFP line is getting darker. 
It's hard to calculate when i OV due to reacting to the Ecvra patch in Aug and that gave me a CD40 on Sept 23rd but no AF since then.


----------



## Mrs.stefka

whigfield said:


> Yay rogue53!! Make sure you do lots of BDing :thumbup:
> 
> Just got back from my scan.. Definite polycystic ovaries, but the rest of me is looking a-okay, but he's recommending clomid and says conception is probably unlikely without it. :nope:

At least you found out the problem and can move forward in the righ direction. That's one step closer to baby!!


----------



## Mrs.stefka

minimoo90 said:


> Mrs.stefka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minimoo90 said:
> 
> 
> Hey
> I currently have CD35 and now on CD42 with no AF. ILast AF was 23rd Sept. I don't use OPK's so have no idea if I am still awaiting too OV, but I'm wondering if I ovulated a bit later, as I'm showing no normal signs of AF, just exhausted. I did have 2 very faint BFP on clear blue tests, but not getting too excited as they fade after a couple of hours.
> 
> Soooo confused, is it normal for us longer cycles girls to get it this hard?
> 
> I am ovulating and I'm on CD42 right now. I have been extremely exhausted, too. Mayber you're creeping up on Ovulation as well? I just got a ton of the LH test strips so I could just test daily since I do not have a regular AF anddon't know when ovulation is coming. It's a cheap investment and extremely helpful. Good luck to you!Click to expand...
> 
> I couldn't help but do another test, and the BFP line is getting darker.
> It's hard to calculate when i OV due to reacting to the Ecvra patch in Aug and that gave me a CD40 on Sept 23rd but no AF since then.Click to expand...

That's a good sign. Mine was steady getting darker over 3 days time untile it peaked yesterday. It's time to get down to business now!:haha:


----------



## minimoo90

Mrs.stefka said:


> minimoo90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.stefka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minimoo90 said:
> 
> 
> Hey
> I currently have CD35 and now on CD42 with no AF. ILast AF was 23rd Sept. I don't use OPK's so have no idea if I am still awaiting too OV, but I'm wondering if I ovulated a bit later, as I'm showing no normal signs of AF, just exhausted. I did have 2 very faint BFP on clear blue tests, but not getting too excited as they fade after a couple of hours.
> 
> Soooo confused, is it normal for us longer cycles girls to get it this hard?
> 
> I am ovulating and I'm on CD42 right now. I have been extremely exhausted, too. Mayber you're creeping up on Ovulation as well? I just got a ton of the LH test strips so I could just test daily since I do not have a regular AF anddon't know when ovulation is coming. It's a cheap investment and extremely helpful. Good luck to you!Click to expand...
> 
> I couldn't help but do another test, and the BFP line is getting darker.
> It's hard to calculate when i OV due to reacting to the Ecvra patch in Aug and that gave me a CD40 on Sept 23rd but no AF since then.Click to expand...
> 
> That's a good sign. Mine was steady getting darker over 3 days time untile it peaked yesterday. It's time to get down to business now!:haha:Click to expand...

Finger crossed :)


----------



## MollyMalone

Mrs.stefka said:


> We have been trying for almost 6 months now and it really does start to feel like, is this going to happen or what?! This would be only the 2nd time that I have shown up on ovulation tests in that time, too. So with that being said, I totally understand your frustration.
> 
> I never thought I would say this but I hope AF comes for you so you can try to make sense of the long cycle and start fresh. Waiting on things to get going it such a hard thing to do! When you're ready for a baby, you're ready.
> 
> Good luck to you and all of the other ladies. I'm going to keep following along until we ALL have a bun in the oven!

Awh! Thank you so much for your support! I really hope you get your BFP soon! I feel a little better today, I'm aware that it's only the start and I'm hoping to see my doctor when I get back from the honey moon... But at least I know it is possible to ovulate with long cycles sometimes.


----------



## ciel

may i join you girls? i am currently on my CD 48 and i think i ovulated yesterday coz of loads of CM and its still overflowing.... and my husband will be home later tonight after a week out of town.. it will be wild:sex: tonight:winkwink: anyways, been ttc for 12 months.. :dust:


----------



## Mrs.stefka

ciel said:


> may i join you girls? i am currently on my CD 48 and i think i ovulated yesterday coz of loads of CM and its still overflowing.... and my husband will be home later tonight after a week out of town.. it will be wild:sex: tonight:winkwink: anyways, been ttc for 12 months.. :dust:

That's kind of where I'm at, too! We are just BD'ing every night hoping to catch a baby in there somewhere! Good luck to you!!


----------



## foquita

rogue53 said:


> i think i ovulated when i didnt expect it as i have just done a test and its positive!! very stunned at the moment!

a pregnancy test? :flower: if so, congratulations, that's fantastic news! :happydance: if it's an ovulation test, still congratulations :haha: :hugs:



whigfield said:


> Yay rogue53!! Make sure you do lots of BDing :thumbup:
> 
> Just got back from my scan.. Definite polycystic ovaries, but the rest of me is looking a-okay, but he's recommending clomid and says conception is probably unlikely without it. :nope:

that's great you've made a step forward though, not knowing is worse! have you made a doctors appointment then to get clomid? :hugs:


----------



## foquita

Mrs.stefka said:


> ciel said:
> 
> 
> may i join you girls? i am currently on my CD 48 and i think i ovulated yesterday coz of loads of CM and its still overflowing.... and my husband will be home later tonight after a week out of town.. it will be wild:sex: tonight:winkwink: anyways, been ttc for 12 months.. :dust:
> 
> That's kind of where I'm at, too! We are just BD'ing every night hoping to catch a baby in there somewhere! Good luck to you!!Click to expand...

that's my approach too just now, BDing at least every second night - we're sometimes too tired to do it every night! actually, let me rephrase that....I'M sometimes too tired every night, OH is never too tired for sex :haha: 

i had EWCM the other day, so i am hoping i ovulated! 

are long cycles 'normal' if you know what i mean? or are these always indicative that something is 'wrong'? like PCOS or whatever?


----------



## TryinFor1

If I dont get pregnant this cycle, I have to wait until January. Month 8, cycle 4 cause hubby will be out of town during my fertile week in December. Amazing. :cry:

I was so hoping for a :bfp: before christmas. But I got a high on my monitor and a negative OPK today so I dont think I will be ovulating cd15 like I did last time. :( Gonna test with another OPK later just to make absolute sure though. I do hope I ovulate soon.

How is everyone else?


----------



## whigfield

foquita said:


> rogue53 said:
> 
> 
> i think i ovulated when i didnt expect it as i have just done a test and its positive!! very stunned at the moment!
> 
> a pregnancy test? :flower: if so, congratulations, that's fantastic news! :happydance: if it's an ovulation test, still congratulations :haha: :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> whigfield said:
> 
> 
> Yay rogue53!! Make sure you do lots of BDing :thumbup:
> 
> Just got back from my scan.. Definite polycystic ovaries, but the rest of me is looking a-okay, but he's recommending clomid and says conception is probably unlikely without it. :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> that's great you've made a step forward though, not knowing is worse! have you made a doctors appointment then to get clomid? :hugs:Click to expand...

Going to start the doctors process soon, no doubt they will want lots of more tests!


----------



## whigfield

TryinFor1 said:


> If I dont get pregnant this cycle, I have to wait until January. Month 8, cycle 4 cause hubby will be out of town during my fertile week in December. Amazing. :cry:
> 
> I was so hoping for a :bfp: before christmas. But I got a high on my monitor and a negative OPK today so I dont think I will be ovulating cd15 like I did last time. :( Gonna test with another OPK later just to make absolute sure though. I do hope I ovulate soon.
> 
> How is everyone else?

Don't count yourself out just yet, there's always hope! This cycle could be your cycle! :) :flower:


----------



## Mrs.stefka

foquita said:


> Mrs.stefka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ciel said:
> 
> 
> may i join you girls? i am currently on my CD 48 and i think i ovulated yesterday coz of loads of CM and its still overflowing.... and my husband will be home later tonight after a week out of town.. it will be wild:sex: tonight:winkwink: anyways, been ttc for 12 months.. :dust:
> 
> That's kind of where I'm at, too! We are just BD'ing every night hoping to catch a baby in there somewhere! Good luck to you!!Click to expand...
> 
> that's my approach too just now, BDing at least every second night - we're sometimes too tired to do it every night! actually, let me rephrase that....I'M sometimes too tired every night, OH is never too tired for sex :haha:
> 
> i had EWCM the other day, so i am hoping i ovulated!
> 
> are long cycles 'normal' if you know what i mean? or are these always indicative that something is 'wrong'? like PCOS or whatever?Click to expand...

I read somewhere that it is not "normal" to have a cycle longer than 45 days. With that being said it doesn't mean that there is something _wrong_ with you. It can mean that you don't ovulate, though. I have also found that it can make me moody sometimes. It can cause painful periods, too. I think it really just varies from woman to woman. Me for example; I still ovulate but its never at the same time which makes it harder for me to conceive. However, I have no medical issues to speak of. 

Did I say I am glad I found this group? Haha. It's refreshing to see I'm not alone!


----------



## foquita

Mrs.stefka said:


> foquita said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.stefka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ciel said:
> 
> 
> may i join you girls? i am currently on my CD 48 and i think i ovulated yesterday coz of loads of CM and its still overflowing.... and my husband will be home later tonight after a week out of town.. it will be wild:sex: tonight:winkwink: anyways, been ttc for 12 months.. :dust:
> 
> That's kind of where I'm at, too! We are just BD'ing every night hoping to catch a baby in there somewhere! Good luck to you!!Click to expand...
> 
> that's my approach too just now, BDing at least every second night - we're sometimes too tired to do it every night! actually, let me rephrase that....I'M sometimes too tired every night, OH is never too tired for sex :haha:
> 
> i had EWCM the other day, so i am hoping i ovulated!
> 
> are long cycles 'normal' if you know what i mean? or are these always indicative that something is 'wrong'? like PCOS or whatever?Click to expand...
> 
> I read somewhere that it is not "normal" to have a cycle longer than 45 days. With that being said it doesn't mean that there is something _wrong_ with you. It can mean that you don't ovulate, though. I have also found that it can make me moody sometimes. It can cause painful periods, too. I think it really just varies from woman to woman. Me for example; I still ovulate but its never at the same time which makes it harder for me to conceive. However, I have no medical issues to speak of.
> 
> Did I say I am glad I found this group? Haha. It's refreshing to see I'm not alone!Click to expand...

yeah it's so good that there are other people in the same position, I tend to stay out of TTC forums and just stick to this thread because there's more understanding :) 

I had a chat with my OH the other night, he didn't really understand how hard it is to get pregnant (20% chance even if the sperm does make it all the way there!) so it was nice for him to understand, but I had a wee cry telling him that I have that 20% every two months or so, if I even ovulate! I am usually dead positive but I did have a wee slip that night. 

I just have to hope I do ovulate!


----------



## foquita

on the bright side, even though I have long cycles I have really easy periods - only mild pain and no heavy bleeding, and it only lasts 4 days so there's that at least :D


----------



## Mrs.stefka

That sounds like a great period! Mine are usually extremely heavy, painful, and 8-10 days long!

As far as ovulating goes, I think you HAVE to stay positive or it will literally consume you. I think when you get it set in your mind that you are ready to have a baby, you want it now and each month that goes by is hard. SO, being ppositive is a must, but itis also ok to be vulnerable sometimes and not keep your feelings bottled up. 

Just keep trying and know you will get there when your body says your ready!!


----------



## whigfield

I'm more like Mrs.stefka I think! Usually 7 days long, usually medium-heavy, VERY occassionally I'll have a really light one but it's pretty rare. :wacko:


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Ok, Well now I am more confused than before. I got home from out of tom and just out of curiousity (and lack of ability to wait) I took an OPK and it was waaay positive. What does that mean?? It's been over a week since I have ovulated. Could this mean pregnancy?


----------



## foquita

I don't use OPKs so have no advice Mrs stefka but I didn't want to read and run :hugs:


----------



## Allyson11

Mrs.stefka said:


> Ok, Well now I am more confused than before. I got home from out of tom and just out of curiousity (and lack of ability to wait) I took an OPK and it was waaay positive. What does that mean?? It's been over a week since I have ovulated. Could this mean pregnancy?

Where are you in your cycle? If you're past ov, it might mean preggers. Test with a hpt and see


----------



## TryinFor1

2dpo. 

:happydance:


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Allyson11 said:


> Mrs.stefka said:
> 
> 
> Ok, Well now I am more confused than before. I got home from out of tom and just out of curiousity (and lack of ability to wait) I took an OPK and it was waaay positive. What does that mean?? It's been over a week since I have ovulated. Could this mean pregnancy?
> 
> Where are you in your cycle? If you're past ov, it might mean preggers. Test with a hpt and seeClick to expand...

This would be my CD50! Haha, that just sounds crazy! I am currently 7DPO and it is too early to test. Oh the joys of TTC! I guess I was just wondering if anyone else has experienced this before?:wacko:


----------



## foquita

good luck tryin :) :hugs:


----------



## biliboi2

Have hope ladies - my + HPT was on cd 63 at 15dpo!


----------



## Rachel789

Well the bad news is the witch got me yesterday :growlmad: The good news is my 2nd cycle off BCP ended up being 37 days after my first cycle being 44 days. So I hope I continue on that trend and it is even shorter this cycle. I temped for the first time last cycle and was able to confirm I ovulated on CD 24. No thanks to the OPKs, I never got a real positive, I am done using OPKs once I run out of the ones I have left. I just find them too difficult to figure out. I had about 12 days straight of the same near positive color then faint a few days then near positive again for a few days so I gave up :wacko:

This cycle I started EPO because I really did not notice any true EWCM last month so I am hoping this will help. Good luck too all of you and I hope we all get our :bfp:s very soon!


----------



## Rachel789

biliboi2 said:


> Have hope ladies - my + HPT was on cd 63 at 15dpo!

Congrats!!! :happydance:


----------



## Lisa92881

Looks like another long cycle on the way. Cd19 and nothing remotely close to a positive opk. Hoping that I at least ovulate this cycle and don't go another 123 days!


----------



## Lisa92881

biliboi2 said:


> Have hope ladies - my + HPT was on cd 63 at 15dpo!

Hooray! Congratulations!!


----------



## Mrs.stefka

biliboi2 said:


> Have hope ladies - my + HPT was on cd 63 at 15dpo!

Congrats to you!:happydance: That gives me some hope! 

Rachel - I was kind of wondering if I was wasting my time on OPKs. I am still getting a positive read that I am ovulating and it has been about 9 days now. Im hoping that means a BFP is coming my way but who knows! Good luck ladies!!


----------



## ciel

CD55 and 8DPO.. i am so bloated and bbs starting to get sore.. and i have this creamy yellow like snotty CM (TMI sorry!!), its kinda new to me...i hope its a good sign..I will be testing on the 23rd, i know better now not to POAS:happydance:.. and you know just to save myself from getting disappointed everytime.. :dust: to everyone...


----------



## DSM

Hello everyone!! its so nice to meet ladies with long cycles, mine have been 60 days since i came off bc in may, I've tried soy but it only moved cycle down by 1 day and i ended up with a cyst on my ovary , so i am now getting used to that mother nature is giving me  Im on cd13 today & my next after is not due til 28th Dec so fingers crossed for a new year bfp, goodluck guys


----------



## foquita

biliboi2 said:


> Have hope ladies - my + HPT was on cd 63 at 15dpo!

congratulations! :D this gives me so much hope, very very happy for you :happydance: 



Rachel789 said:


> Well the bad news is the witch got me yesterday :growlmad: The good news is my 2nd cycle off BCP ended up being 37 days after my first cycle being 44 days. So I hope I continue on that trend and it is even shorter this cycle. I temped for the first time last cycle and was able to confirm I ovulated on CD 24. No thanks to the OPKs, I never got a real positive, I am done using OPKs once I run out of the ones I have left. I just find them too difficult to figure out. I had about 12 days straight of the same near positive color then faint a few days then near positive again for a few days so I gave up :wacko:
> 
> This cycle I started EPO because I really did not notice any true EWCM last month so I am hoping this will help. Good luck too all of you and I hope we all get our :bfp:s very soon!

that's good news, hopefully your cycles will just keep getting shorter (unless you get a BFP of course!) 

everyone keeps suggesting i try OPKs but i really don't want to for that reason!



ciel said:


> CD55 and 8DPO.. i am so bloated and bbs starting to get sore.. and i have this creamy yellow like snotty CM (TMI sorry!!), its kinda new to me...i hope its a good sign..I will be testing on the 23rd, i know better now not to POAS:happydance:.. and you know just to save myself from getting disappointed everytime.. :dust: to everyone...

good luck :hugs: keep us updated!



DSM said:


> Hello everyone!! its so nice to meet ladies with long cycles, mine have been 60 days since i came off bc in may, I've tried soy but it only moved cycle down by 1 day and i ended up with a cyst on my ovary , so i am now getting used to that mother nature is giving me  Im on cd13 today & my next after is not due til 28th Dec so fingers crossed for a new year bfp, goodluck guys

hi dsm :flower:

i've got my fingers crossed for your NY baby :) and that's terrible about soy :/ that's definitely made me think twice about using it. i came off BCP in april so we're not far off each other, my cycles have been getting a bit shorter every time - last month was 56 and i'm hoping this one will have gone down a bit! 

AFM i'm pretty sure i am ovulating! had sooo much EWCM (SORRY TMI :HAHA:), more than i've ever had! the only problem is that i was away for a few days and only got back last night so i didn't have loads of spermies in there waiting for the egg :( we BDed last night though, and we would have BDed again this morning but i'm feeling really uncomfortable - last night during BD my cervix was quite uncomfy and sore so i think it's definitely O time! i just have to hope that's enough, and if it's not there's always next cycle which will hopefully be shorter than this one :happydance:


----------



## foquita

if i did O on friday (which i'm sure i did, CM has dried up now), that means it was roughly the same time as last cycle! this cycle CD42, and last cycle CD45 so could that mean that i don't have IRREGULAR cycles as such? i just have long cycles? 

how is everyone today? do you think i should add everyone's names to the front page and keep a track of the BFPs we get?


----------



## KimmyKim

Hey everybody! Just wanted to join in and say hello... my cycle is usually about 38-40 days long. This is my first cycle for temping, and it looks like I'm somewhere between 12-14 dpo right now. My temp has been "officially" up for 12 straight days, but I had a few days that were slightly above the cover line before that, so... not quite sure which day I O'ed. I feel like AF is coming, so I'm kind of sad... but it ain't over yet!

It just sucks knowing I'll have to wait almost twice as long as the average person to try again.


----------



## Rachel789

KimmyKim said:


> Hey everybody! Just wanted to join in and say hello... my cycle is usually about 38-40 days long. This is my first cycle for temping, and it looks like I'm somewhere between 12-14 dpo right now. My temp has been "officially" up for 12 straight days, but I had a few days that were slightly above the cover line before that, so... not quite sure which day I O'ed. I feel like AF is coming, so I'm kind of sad... but it ain't over yet!
> 
> It just sucks knowing I'll have to wait almost twice as long as the average person to try again.

I know the feeling. The witch got me a few days ago I am on CD4 now waiting to ovulate. Last cycle was CD 24 for me so if it is around the same time again this cylce its gonna be a long 3 weeks ](*,)


----------



## Rachel789

foquita said:


> if i did O on friday (which i'm sure i did, CM has dried up now), that means it was roughly the same time as last cycle! this cycle CD42, and last cycle CD45 so could that mean that i don't have IRREGULAR cycles as such? i just have long cycles?
> 
> how is everyone today? do you think i should add everyone's names to the front page and keep a track of the BFPs we get?

That is possible your cycles are just long and not necessarily irregular. Even if mine are longer than most I just hope they even out so I can have a clue as to when I will ovulate in the future. 

I think adding everyone's names would be a great idea!


----------



## keepthefaithx

long cycles SUCK

mine are anywhere from 38/40 days.

so hard! i had a chemical this month and my last period was the 17th of sept just got my period the other day-

like waiting sucks, im envious of those 28 day gals lol xo


----------



## KimmyKim

Rachel789 said:


> its gonna be a long 3 weeks ](*,)

I hear you! This is the attitude I've been taking since all of this began: There is only so much you can do today! If you are early in your cycle, make sure you do what you can, and don't worry about what tomorrow brings. For instance, since I am finishing up my TWW, all I can really do today is eat healthy, take my vitamins, exercise, treat my DH with love and affection and get a great nights sleep! And at least those things make me feel like I'm still working toward my goal, you know? Sometimes these days are just as important as the day you are ovulating! Take time for yourself and start mentally and physically preparing for the baby you know you deserve! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.stefka

KimmyKim said:


> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> its gonna be a long 3 weeks ](*,)
> 
> I hear you! This is the attitude I've been taking since all of this began: There is only so much you can do today! If you are early in your cycle, make sure you do what you can, and don't worry about what tomorrow brings. For instance, since I am finishing up my TWW, all I can really do today is eat healthy, take my vitamins, exercise, treat my DH with love and affection and get a great nights sleep! And at least those things make me feel like I'm still working toward my goal, you know? Sometimes these days are just as important as the day you are ovulating! Take time for yourself and start mentally and physically preparing for the baby you know you deserve! :hugs:Click to expand...

Love it!!


----------



## Lisa92881

My OPK tricked me today. I got this really dark one around 1pm and thought I was on my way to a positive, but I've gotten 2 really light ones since then. I was so excited to have a nice short cycle, but I guess not! :nope:

https://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee514/Lisa92881/1321241134.jpg


----------



## Rachel789

I had many that looked like that last month which is why I am over OPKs!!:wacko:


----------



## Lisa92881

Did you ever get a positive?? I've seen a real positive...otherwise I may have almost been fooled by this one!! :dohh:


----------



## foquita

Rachel789 said:


> foquita said:
> 
> 
> if i did O on friday (which i'm sure i did, CM has dried up now), that means it was roughly the same time as last cycle! this cycle CD42, and last cycle CD45 so could that mean that i don't have IRREGULAR cycles as such? i just have long cycles?
> 
> how is everyone today? do you think i should add everyone's names to the front page and keep a track of the BFPs we get?
> 
> That is possible your cycles are just long and not necessarily irregular. Even if mine are longer than most I just hope they even out so I can have a clue as to when I will ovulate in the future.
> 
> I think adding everyone's names would be a great idea!Click to expand...

I'll do it when I get in from work, then we can tick everyone off as we get our BFPs :D it'll be good for everyone with long cycles to see that it is possible hehe


----------



## foquita

KimmyKim said:


> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> its gonna be a long 3 weeks ](*,)
> 
> I hear you! This is the attitude I've been taking since all of this began: There is only so much you can do today! If you are early in your cycle, make sure you do what you can, and don't worry about what tomorrow brings. For instance, since I am finishing up my TWW, all I can really do today is eat healthy, take my vitamins, exercise, treat my DH with love and affection and get a great nights sleep! And at least those things make me feel like I'm still working toward my goal, you know? Sometimes these days are just as important as the day you are ovulating! Take time for yourself and start mentally and physically preparing for the baby you know you deserve! :hugs:Click to expand...

aww that's a great attitude! totally going to remember this :hugs:


----------



## mrsevewat1

I'm still here. Af got me a few days ago and she was super early. This cycle was only 29 days. I havent had a cycle that short since the begining of this year. I'm just glad cuz i cn start to try again faster. Lol. Fx for us all ladies. Good luck to u all. :)


----------



## carelove07

I am on cd 46 and decided to take provera and start metformin today. I didn't have the patience this cycle to wait.


----------



## Lisa92881

carelove07 said:


> I am on cd 46 and decided to take provera and start metformin today. I didn't have the patience this cycle to wait.

Didn't you have to get a prescription for the provera?


----------



## carelove07

yas. I have a prescription. I get to decided when I should take it. he just told me to take a pregnancy test to make sure I am not pregnant and then take it if I want a cycle. I usually take it ever two months.


----------



## Lisa92881

Ohh I gotcha. I was wondering how you got it, haha. I don't blame you, sucks missing out on ttc because of long cycles!


----------



## MrsDavo

Hey ladies!

Sorry I've not been around lately.

I am on day 26 today and for 8 days now I've had sore nipples it hurts to even jog down the stairs and I don't have big boobs!, for the past week I've cried every day - this morning I cried because the postman wouldnt give me a parcel that I've been waiting for lol. How stupid is that!! 

I think I ovd around day 12-16 no idea, its just when I had some ewcm. But we've not been doing the deed so much this month. I've kind of given up! 

With me being so emotional I did an ic test the other day, wasnt a fmu and it was definitely negative. 

My last cycle was 36 days so will just wait on AF coming now. We've been trying since January so if I'm not pregnant by next January I'm going to go to my doc. 

Good luck to everyone xxx


----------



## foquita

good luck mrs davo, do you usually get sore boobs and really emotional? 

I'm in my 2WW now and feeling really miserable today :( really holding back the tears in work! I don't want to symptom spot, I just want to forget about TTC :(


----------



## MrsDavo

foquita said:


> good luck mrs davo, do you usually get sore boobs and really emotional?
> 
> I'm in my 2WW now and feeling really miserable today :( really holding back the tears in work! I don't want to symptom spot, I just want to forget about TTC :(

I usually get sore boobs, but usually only for a couple of days right before AF shows up. I'm usually grumpy - which I am not, but never usually as emotional. Certainly not to the extent of crying every day or crying over something so stupid as the postman lol.

Just been to the loo and when I wiped there was bright red blood there. Not alot, just on the toilet paper. Perhaps that's af going to start, but if it is she's blooming early!! It would be tge shortest cycle I've had since coming off implant in January. 
I know how you feel, if only we could just get pregnant when we wanted! The waiting is horrible. X


----------



## mrsc81

After 5 days of 'High' i got my 'Peak' on my cbfm today :happydance: im cd 39 :wacko: I reset my monitor and started testing again from cd 31, looking back to my last cycle we didnt bd between cd 34 and cd 39... Just as well ive got my cbfm!!
I was bawling my eyes out last night strangely enough and felt like i was having a breakdown lol


----------



## foquita

is it maybe implantation bleeding? I don't know what it's supposed to look like or anything though, if it's meant to be fresh blood! fingers crossed that's what it is. 

what does that mean mrsc81? I don't know how a cbfm works :(


----------



## mrsc81

There are 3 bars, Low, High, Peak - Low means little chance of conception, High means possible chance as fertility is higher, some woman have got pg with High fertility readings and Peak means Ovulation! :happydance:


----------



## foquita

that's excellent, get BDing :D


----------



## MrsDavo

Get bding!

I've no idea what implantation bleeding is meant to be like either. That was meant to say I am grumpy lol stupid phone. 

I'm so so sick of reading about celebs getting pregnant at the moment. I've got enough real life friends telling me their pregnant and Facebook status every 5 mins about it! It's all baby this and baby that everywhere!


----------



## foquita

yeah I feel like it'll never be me :( I'm going to be absolutely devastated when AF comes in two weeks :( we only BDed once because I was away, so I really doubt we'll have caught the egg. 

I've got so many 'symptoms' today but it's too early to even feel anything so my mind is just playing tricks on me! :(


----------



## MrsDavo

foquita said:


> yeah I feel like it'll never be me :( I'm going to be absolutely devastated when AF comes in two weeks :( we only BDed once because I was away, so I really doubt we'll have caught the egg.
> 
> I've got so many 'symptoms' today but it's too early to even feel anything so my mind is just playing tricks on me! :(

I know how you feel hun. It consumes you doesnt it. Thinking am I or am I not. Then the bitter disappointment when AF shows. 

We have only BD 5 times since this cycle began so I doubt we caught an egg either, I've kind of given up. 

With each month that goes by its harder, and with us having silly cycles we don't get the 12 chances others do. How long have you been trying hun?
Thats why I take breaks from this forum because I see bfps and wish they were me so bad that it hurts. 
X


----------



## foquita

since april so not that long, it feels like longer but at the same time I feel like I have hardly had a chance (which I haven't really because of long cycles).

I can't bear my body tricking me into feeling like I am :( I am usually such a positive person but really feeling it today :( 

if I've missed it this cycle I have to wait another 50 odd days to ovulate again :( 

how long have you been trying for? loads of love to you :hugs:


----------



## foquita

on the other hand I really don't think i could take the mental torture of the 2WW so often if I had a normal length cycle!


----------



## MrsDavo

foquita said:


> on the other hand I really don't think i could take the mental torture of the 2WW so often if I had a normal length cycle!

Have your cycles always been long? 

I had the implant out In January this year and I'm on my 7th cycle of trying. We already have a child each from previous relationships neither of which we really had to "try" for so I'm finding it very difficult to accept that its almost been a year and no luck. There's also the fact that each month our children are another bit older and that widens the already big age gap. Something I never wanted. 

I feel like I've ruined my chance by using implanon, and I'm only 23! 

Big hugs to you hun, it does help when you realise your not alone in all this. X


----------



## foquita

I was on microgynon from age 14 until april when I was 23 so I can't remember! though before I went on the pill I missed periods for months and had blood tests etc and they just said it was my cycle settling in, but I wonder if it's just the way they are. 

I can't imagine how hard it is to have trouble conceiving your second one, I think in that situation I would have really just assumed that I would fall pregnant straight away again so it would make it so difficult :hugs: to be honest I have always 'known' that it would take a while for me to get pregnant, now I feel that I have quietly accepted that it IS going to happen...I just have to be patient. not one of my virtues :haha: 

I'm 23 too :D :flower:

they do say that it can take up to 18 months for your cycle to regulate after the implant, so probably on your 19th month it'll be like BAM! :p hopefully its LONG before that though :hugs:


----------



## Rin731

Can I join? 

CD 71 today. 

:cry:


----------



## foquita

of course :hugs: what's your story love? xxxx


----------



## Rin731

foquita said:


> of course :hugs: what's your story love? xxxx

Ha, let me see if I can find the "Here's my story" post I usually open with...
:haha:


----------



## foquita

Rin731 said:


> foquita said:
> 
> 
> of course :hugs: what's your story love? xxxx
> 
> Ha, let me see if I can find the "Here's my story" post I usually open with...
> :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: :D


----------



## MommyDream

I'm happy reading these stories knowing I'm not alone with my crazy long cycles and irregular periods. My story is here https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/799490-diary-athletic-newlywed.html

Basically my last 4 cycles have been 41 days, 78 days, 37 days and now I am on cd 47 and I think it's been 7 dpo....

Ahhhhh

:shrug:


----------



## Lisa92881

Big :hugs: for my fellow long cycle-ers!! We are very patient and I'm sure will be blessed soon for our good behavior and patience. :winkwink:


----------



## Rin731

Lisa92881 said:


> Big :hugs: for my fellow long cycle-ers!! We are very patient and I'm sure will be blessed soon for our good behavior and patience. :winkwink:

...I hope so. :haha:

:hugs:


----------



## KimmyKim

Sometimes I think that reading this board helps me, then other days it just breaks my fricking heart. I wish that we were all neighbors and when one of us got AF or a BFN, we could all show up on each others door steps with fresh baked cookies and boxes of tissues..... and have a huge group hug. 

You know, it's not fair that at the end of a cycle, AF is what signifies that we are not prego, you know? As if finding out you are not pregnant isn't enough, then you have to deal with the emotional roller coaster of hormones and bleeding for days on end. LAME! 

Why didn't nature make us GLITTER instead of bleed! 

"Awww... I'm not pregnant... I'm so sad... OOOOoooo look at the pretty sprakles!!"

I'm posting that mini-rant due to 13-14dpo spotting. Pretty sure AF is almost here. Kinda bummed. But gotta keep my chin up, and drink a big old glass of grapefruit juice!


----------



## MommyDream

Good luck KimmyKim... you never know 100% until AF arrives!

I know what you mean!!! Glitter would be perfect!!!:happydance:


----------



## foquita

:haha: i would LOVE glitter instead of AF! i got in from work and had to have a nap, i have been an emotional wreck today. here's hoping that tomorrow will be better! 

i have added everyone's name to the front page - we have 2 :bfp: already! :D


----------



## foquita

Rin731 said:


> foquita said:
> 
> 
> of course :hugs: what's your story love? xxxx
> 
> Ha, let me see if I can find the "Here's my story" post I usually open with...
> :haha:
> So I'm 22, DH is 27. I'm a stay-at-home-wife and he's a college professor. Never had fertility blood work, but I think I have PCOS.
> ---
> Back story- Very irregular periods, have never seen Dr for it, but I think I have PCOS.
> My last periods:
> 11/10
> 1/11
> 6/11
> 9/11
> 
> I'm now on CD 71!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! of the Sept cycle, and feeling so very very down about TTC.
> 
> I did NTNP 11 months, and when I got my period in September, tried soy isoflavones, hoping to ovulate, or bring stronger ovulation.
> 
> I don't temp or OPK, but that's simply because my cycles are so long (averaged to 101 days ) that I have NO idea when or if I ovulate.
> ---
> I went to the hospital in June because I had SEVERE pain Memorial Day & hadn't had a period since January. I waited 2 weeks (stupid, I know, but no insurance), then went in, and they diagnosed me with PID (Pelvic inflammatory disease).
> 
> ...wait, what?
> 
> Dr did so without even asking about my long cycles, or anything related to my periods. All he did was bloods to make sure I wasn't preggers and he did a pap (only because I wanted to, he let me decide whether or not to even have a pap).
> 
> He poked my stomach in the middle, when I said it hurt, he decided it was PID. (Even though I'm married, PID is usually due to an STD, and I had a clean STD test before I got married, MONTHS before I went to the ER!)
> 
> Then in Sept (my next period after June's), I almost went to the hospital because I thought the *supposed* PID was back ( was having bad pains again) , but no, got the next day. I guess SEVERE pain just happens when I get my period.
> 
> I can't wait to get to a Dr about my periods bc I think the ER dr misdiagnosed me and sent me on my way ASAP bc I had no insurance.
> ---
> 
> 
> As of now, I'm not doing anything other than waiting for my period. I want to get some vitex and see if I can regulate myself.
> 
> I also found out we can't afford the insurance newly offered at DH's work, and the promotion that comes with insurance won't happen til Feb (IF it happens), bc that's when they approve the budget. (and even if we get the insurance, there's no guarantee it covers fertility issues.)
> 
> 
> So I'm in limbo. Thinking about going to planned parenthood to talk about the irregular cycles, but I just don't know.
> 
> ---
> Whew! That was long. :)Click to expand...

:hugs: for you my love, that sounds like a long journey :( i can't believe they turned you away, it's hard for us UK girls to imagine that because we have the NHS. i try not to take that for granted. we have a spare room, you and you hubby are more than welcome to emigrate over to scotland for all your free healthcare needs :haha:


----------



## Rachel789

foquita said:


> :haha: i would LOVE glitter instead of AF! i got in from work and had to have a nap, i have been an emotional wreck today. here's hoping that tomorrow will be better!
> 
> i have added everyone's name to the front page - we have 2 :bfp: already! :D

Thank you for doing this! I hope we all get our BFPs very soon :happydance:


----------



## foquita

Rachel789 said:


> foquita said:
> 
> 
> :haha: i would LOVE glitter instead of AF! i got in from work and had to have a nap, i have been an emotional wreck today. here's hoping that tomorrow will be better!
> 
> i have added everyone's name to the front page - we have 2 :bfp: already! :D
> 
> Thank you for doing this! I hope we all get our BFPs very soon :happydance:Click to expand...

me too rach! it will be nice and encouraging to see all the BFPs piling up in this thread :D 

:dust: :hugs:


----------



## Lisa92881

Rin731 - Welcome to the thread of the cycle-challenged. :haha: I've read on here lots of great things about Vitex, and even bought some, but then chickened out and didn't take it. I didn't want to screw up my body any more than it already was.


----------



## KimmyKim

Hey, I don't know if you guys already discussed this or not (sorry if you did) but is there a way to do the SMEP plan with a long cycle?


----------



## Lisa92881

I'd say follow the same protocol...just with lots more BD leading up to ov! We tried this a few cycles ago, but didn't last very long. Haha.


----------



## MollyMalone

I am now on day 98 of my cycle :(, and no sign of AF...

I got a positive OPK last nite, it was SUPER dark, but the clear blue on was negative :shrug:. Tried again after a while and same result veery dark line on opk (darker than control line) but negative CB. Don't know what to make of it :wacko:

I'm temping as well but was sick with a fever for a few days so my chart is a bit off. My temp was super low yesterday and increased a bit today but don't think it was that much. Other than that had a bit of EWCM for the past few days...Gonna wait until tomoro to see it temp goes up a bit more. No physical symptoms though.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/38f1bf


----------



## Lisa92881

foquita said:


> :haha: i would LOVE glitter instead of AF! i got in from work and had to have a nap, i have been an emotional wreck today. here's hoping that tomorrow will be better!
> 
> i have added everyone's name to the front page - we have 2 :bfp: already! :D

Awesome!! Looks great. I love how you added the ovulation dates too. Nice job, thanks for doing that. :thumbup:


----------



## MollyMalone

foquita said:


> :haha: i would LOVE glitter instead of AF! i got in from work and had to have a nap, i have been an emotional wreck today. here's hoping that tomorrow will be better!
> 
> i have added everyone's name to the front page - we have 2 :bfp: already! :D

Only after realising I'm on the list as well :happydance:

By the way, is nice to see younger people TTC too. I'm 23 but DH is 33 (1st month anniversary today :blush:). I feel kinda weird sometimes getting upset and worrying about these things because I look at my close friends and they are at completely different stages than I am...


----------



## Kahlan83

I usually have a 34 day cycle but this cycle has been unusually long.
Currently on Day 45. Several BFN's, no sign of AF.

When I was in High School I once went 6 months without a period (I wasn't Sexually active so it wasn't a PG) I was irregular since I started at 13. Was on Birth Control from 17 to 24 and have been without BC for 4 years. My reason for going off was because it was triggering really bad Migraines. I was about 29 - 30 days (finally) about 3-4 months of going off it and then got pregnant with my son in November 2008. Since about 3 months after having my son I've been a regular 34 day cycle with the exception of March of this year when I had a suspected Miscarriage (blood test inconclusive, one faint BFP but 4 BFN's)

Lots of :dust: to everyone


----------



## foquita

KimmyKim said:


> Hey, I don't know if you guys already discussed this or not (sorry if you did) but is there a way to do the SMEP plan with a long cycle?

we haven't, this is something I wonder too! me and OH just try to do it at least every second day, and every day when I have EWCM...I think that's the closest ill get to SMEP especially because I don't use OPKs. I think you would just be doing it every other day and then every day once you get a positive OPK?


----------



## foquita

Lisa92881 said:


> Rin731 - Welcome to the thread of the cycle-challenged. :haha: I've read on here lots of great things about Vitex, and even bought some, but then chickened out and didn't take it. I didn't want to screw up my body any more than it already was.


I tried vitex and it didn't make any difference to me, it did make me feel great though! less moody etc, but I'm not sure if I took a big enough dose and that's why it didnt bring ovulation forward. 

saying that I ovulated 3 days earlier this cycle :)


----------



## foquita

MollyMalone said:


> I am now on day 98 of my cycle :(, and no sign of AF...
> 
> I got a positive OPK last nite, it was SUPER dark, but the clear blue on was negative :shrug:. Tried again after a while and same result veery dark line on opk (darker than control line) but negative CB. Don't know what to make of it :wacko:
> 
> I'm temping as well but was sick with a fever for a few days so my chart is a bit off. My temp was super low yesterday and increased a bit today but don't think it was that much. Other than that had a bit of EWCM for the past few days...Gonna wait until tomoro to see it temp goes up a bit more. No physical symptoms though.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/38f1bf

I have NO idea how OPKs work at all so no advice there but maybe that dip on your chart could be ovulation! hope your temperature stays up/rises the next few days to confirm it :D did you get loads of BDing in?


----------



## foquita

MollyMalone said:


> foquita said:
> 
> 
> :haha: i would LOVE glitter instead of AF! i got in from work and had to have a nap, i have been an emotional wreck today. here's hoping that tomorrow will be better!
> 
> i have added everyone's name to the front page - we have 2 :bfp: already! :D
> 
> Only after realising I'm on the list as well :happydance:
> 
> By the way, is nice to see younger people TTC too. I'm 23 but DH is 33 (1st month anniversary today :blush:). I feel kinda weird sometimes getting upset and worrying about these things because I look at my close friends and they are at completely different stages than I am...Click to expand...

I think so too, I don't have anyone to talk about TTC with in real life except from OH, my friends are actually older than me but still aren't interested in having kids or doing anything that doesn't involve going out on a friday and staying out until sunday. I stopped drinking in june and lots of people have just kind of drifted away :haha:


----------



## MrsDavo

Stupid phone posted before I'd finished!


----------



## foquita

Kahlan83 said:


> I usually have a 34 day cycle but this cycle has been unusually long.
> Currently on Day 45. Several BFN's, no sign of AF.
> 
> When I was in High School I once went 6 months without a period (I wasn't Sexually active so it wasn't a PG) I was irregular since I started at 13. Was on Birth Control from 17 to 24 and have been without BC for 4 years. My reason for going off was because it was triggering really bad Migraines. I was about 29 - 30 days (finally) about 3-4 months of going off it and then got pregnant with my son in November 2008. Since about 3 months after having my son I've been a regular 34 day cycle with the exception of March of this year when I had a suspected Miscarriage (blood test inconclusive, one faint BFP but 4 BFN's)
> 
> Lots of :dust: to everyone

do you think you have ovulated yet? last cycle I was going insane testing after thinking I ovulated on CD22 and I actually didn't ovulate until CD45...it was torture :( that's why I've stopped temping, my temps were so erratic that it looked like I had ovulated and i hadnt :(


----------



## MrsDavo

MollyMalone said:


> foquita said:
> 
> 
> :haha: i would LOVE glitter instead of AF! i got in from work and had to have a nap, i have been an emotional wreck today. here's hoping that tomorrow will be better!
> 
> i have added everyone's name to the front page - we have 2 :bfp: already! :D
> 
> Only after realising I'm on the list as well :happydance:
> 
> By the way, is nice to see younger people TTC too. I'm 23 but DH is 33 (1st month anniversary today :blush:). I feel kinda weird sometimes getting upset and worrying about these things because I look at my close friends and they are at completely different stages than I am...Click to expand...

Hey hun, 

I am 23 and my fiance is 33 next month. We have a child each from other relationships, my little girl is 4 and a half - she lives with us. And his little girl is 2 and a half and lives with her mum but we have her in the holidays and every fortnight for the weekend. 

It took my oh and his ex 5 months to get pregnant and with me, I got pregnant whilst on the pill when I was 18. 

Think that's why I'm finding it very hard to accept it's taking so long, that and the fact almost all my friends are having babies some of them their 3rd since I had my daughter! 

I want it to be me.....*stamps feet and has a cry* lol x


----------



## KimmyKim

Af officially started this morning. Booo. BUT... I have something to say about this month: It was a great learning experience. My chart? Wow. Let's talk about my chart... it's beautiful (I feel like I should frame it)! My chart looks better than those girls with "normal" cycles! Even though it's longer, it clearly shows bi-phasic temps, with a tiny but distinguishable dip where I guess I ovulated. I say "I guess" because I had ovary twinges a week earlier and thought that I O'd then! Sooo needless to say, the BDing was waaaaay off... but that would explain why I'm not prego. :) 

I guess that having a longer cycle kind of scared me a little... I thought maybe something wasn't right. But looking at my chart, I feel like all my lady parts must be doing what they are supposed to be doing! 

So, in spite of all the times I've gotten "OMG ur cycle is 38 days??/ U need to c a dr cuz that meens ur messed up!!!11 BABYDUST DO THO!!!11" .......they can kiss my sweet ass, cause I'm clearly fine....not to mention, after this baby thing, I get LESS PERIODS THAN YOU PER YEAR! So... NYAH. :) Thanks for listening to me you guys.


----------



## foquita

I think if it's less than 42 days long it's still classed as 'normal' :flower:


----------



## kittylady

I got my BFP !!! Ov CD23 :happydance:


----------



## Rachel789

kittylady said:


> I got my BFP !!! Ov CD23 :happydance:

CONGRATS!! :happydance:


----------



## foquita

kittylady said:


> I got my BFP !!! Ov CD23 :happydance:

congrats :happydance: 

happy and healthy nine months :) 

I'll add you to the list on the front page, that's us got 3 :bfp:


----------



## KimmyKim

YAY KittyLady!!! SO happy for you!!


----------



## Lilac_cloud

Sorry to gate crash but I just wanted to let you all know that I had 44 day cycles when I first came off the pill and they always stayed quite long, kind of 33-39 days in length. Conceived 2nd month of trying after I'd tracked my cycles for over a year. I just used CM at indicator of O, because I never got a positive opk. Those things just stress you out unnecessarily!! Chuck them in the bin. Baby dust to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MollyMalone

foquita said:


> I have NO idea how OPKs work at all so no advice there but maybe that dip on your chart could be ovulation! hope your temperature stays up/rises the next few days to confirm it :D did you get loads of BDing in?

I'm BDing every second day, sometimes 2 days in a row though...temp went down a bit but still not as low as it was when I supposedly O'd





foquita said:


> I think so too, I don't have anyone to talk about TTC with in real life except from OH, my friends are actually older than me but still aren't interested in having kids or doing anything that doesn't involve going out on a friday and staying out until sunday. I stopped drinking in june and lots of people have just kind of drifted away :haha:

My friends from Ireland (where I was living up until I got married) are all the same age or even a year or two younger. Some of them won't even consider a relationship atm so having babies is waaay off their plans.
My friends from Spain are older but still...all they want is to go out. DH's friends are much older (obviously) but only 2 have babies. I'm very good friends with SIL, she has 2 kids but as much as she wants nephews or nieces, she also thinks we should wait at least 2 years to have kids.

On one hand i thinks its good that nobody knows, less pressure I'm sure, but then again...It'd be nice to talk to someone


----------



## MrsDavo

kittylady said:


> I got my BFP !!! Ov CD23 :happydance:

Congratulations! X


----------



## MommyDream

kittylady said:


> I got my BFP !!! Ov CD23 :happydance:

Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## mrsc81

kittylady said:


> I got my BFP !!! Ov CD23 :happydance:

Congrats :happydance:


----------



## Stellae

kittylady said:


> I got my BFP !!! Ov CD23 :happydance:

Woohoo!!! Congratulations!!

:happydance:


----------



## Stellae

Btw foquita add me to the front please :). 

My cycles are usually around 45 days, give or take (right off bcps they were in the low 30's, last one was 67 days!). I was crossing my fingers for a + early this month but we weren't able to BD anywhere near my O day since I was real sick, so I have my fx'd for next month!


----------



## Rin731

KimmyKim said:


> * I wish that we were all neighbors and when one of us got AF or a BFN, we could all show up on each others door steps with fresh baked cookies and boxes of tissues..... and have a huge group hug. *

Yes. :hugs:


----------



## Rin731

kittylady said:


> I got my BFP !!! Ov CD23 :happydance:

Congrats:happydance:


----------



## Rin731

foquita said:


> Rin731 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foquita said:
> 
> 
> of course :hugs: what's your story love? xxxx
> 
> Ha, let me see if I can find the "Here's my story" post I usually open with...
> :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: :DClick to expand...

So I'm 22, DH is 27. I'm a stay-at-home-wife and he's a college professor. Never had fertility blood work, but I think I have PCOS.
---
Back story- Very irregular periods, have never seen Dr for it, but I think I have PCOS.
My last periods:
11/10
1/11
6/11
9/11

I'm now on CD 72(ish)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! of the Sept cycle, and feeling so very very down about TTC.

I did NTNP 11 months, and when I got my period in September, tried soy isoflavones, hoping to ovulate, or bring stronger ovulation.

I don't temp or OPK, but that's simply because my cycles are so long (averaged to 101 days ) that I have NO idea when or if I ovulate.
---
I went to the hospital in June because I had SEVERE pain Memorial Day & hadn't had a period since January. I waited 2 weeks (stupid, I know, but no insurance), then went in, and they diagnosed me with PID (Pelvic inflammatory disease).

...wait, what?

Dr did so without even asking about my long cycles, or anything related to my periods. All he did was bloods to make sure I wasn't preggers and he did a pap (only because I wanted to, he let me decide whether or not to even have a pap).

He poked my stomach in the middle, when I said it hurt, he decided it was PID. (Even though I'm married, PID is usually due to an STD, and I had a clean STD test before I got married, MONTHS before I went to the ER!)

Then in Sept (my next period after June's), I almost went to the hospital because I thought the *supposed* PID was back ( was having bad pains again) , but no, got the next day. I guess SEVERE pain just happens when I get my period.

I can't wait to get to a Dr about my periods bc I think the ER dr misdiagnosed me and sent me on my way ASAP bc I had no insurance.
---


As of now, I'm not doing anything other than waiting for my period. I want to get some vitex and see if I can regulate myself.

I also found out we can't afford the insurance newly offered at DH's work, and the promotion that comes with insurance won't happen til Feb (IF it happens), bc that's when they approve the budget. (and even if we get the insurance, there's no guarantee it covers fertility issues.)


So I'm in limbo. Thinking about going to planned parenthood to talk about the irregular cycles, but I just don't know.

---
Whew! That was long.


----------



## foquita

Stellae said:


> Btw foquita add me to the front please :).
> 
> My cycles are usually around 45 days, give or take (right off bcps they were in the low 30's, last one was 67 days!). I was crossing my fingers for a + early this month but we weren't able to BD anywhere near my O day since I was real sick, so I have my fx'd for next month!

:dust: for next month :hugs: what CD are you? 

I'll add you when I get in from work tonight :happydance:


----------



## foquita

I replied to you a few pages ago rin but I think you missed it! :)


----------



## MrsDavo

Morning ladies,

Well last night oh and I BD.....I started to bleed really heavily, and haven't stopped. My stomach aches and I feel terrible, so I guess it kick started AF! 

That means it was a 27 day cycle which is the shortest its ever been since implanon came out in Jan. 

Onto cycle 8......... :cry: xx


----------



## foquita

so sorry mrsdavo :hugs: 

having a short cycle might be a good sign though, that they're back to normal maybe?


----------



## ciel

hi girls, CD61 13DPO, I was so tempted to :test: today but so scared to see :bfn:[-(.. so far my symptoms are excess salivation, pressure on my right abdomen, mild cramping, bloated, and super sore bbs..my BBT is 99.45 .. these symptoms are not new to me coz they'e also my AF symptoms:wacko:, so im kinda confused:wacko: i will test on 23rd just to be sure..


----------



## MrsDavo

foquita said:


> so sorry mrsdavo :hugs:
> 
> having a short cycle might be a good sign though, that they're back to normal maybe?

Maybe, I hope so! I hate the achey belly we get with AF....feel like crap!

No guessing now though, I'm definitely not pregnant. 

How are you feeling today?


----------



## foquita

I'm having such a bad week :( got bad news on monday and wednesday and just feel like s**t in general! I'm drained and just falling asleep straight after work, then having bad dreams. roll on the weekend :(


----------



## nutty1smrs

Hey, i've not read all the posts yet, but just thought i'd say Hello!! I have long cycles, last 2 were 75 and 80 days!! However this cycle i got a +OPK on CD14 but not sure that i actually ovulated, if i did AF due tomorrow, if not i guess i'll have to start with the OPK's again !! xxx


----------



## MommyDream

nutty1smrs said:


> Hey, i've not read all the posts yet, but just thought i'd say Hello!! I have long cycles, last 2 were 75 and 80 days!! However this cycle i got a +OPK on CD14 but not sure that i actually ovulated, if i did AF due tomorrow, if not i guess i'll have to start with the OPK's again !! xxx

Maybe your body is finally regulating your cycles. Were you on the BCP?


----------



## Rin731

foquita said:


> I replied to you a few pages ago rin but I think you missed it! :)

:blush:

Oops. :haha:


----------



## Rin731

ciel said:


> hi girls, CD61 13DPO, I was so tempted to :test: today but so scared to see :bfn:[-(.. so far my symptoms are excess salivation, pressure on my right abdomen, mild cramping, bloated, and super sore bbs..my BBT is 99.45 .. these symptoms are not new to me coz they'e also my AF symptoms:wacko:, so im kinda confused:wacko: i will test on 23rd just to be sure..

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## foquita

Stellae said:


> Btw foquita add me to the front please :).
> 
> My cycles are usually around 45 days, give or take (right off bcps they were in the low 30's, last one was 67 days!). I was crossing my fingers for a + early this month but we weren't able to BD anywhere near my O day since I was real sick, so I have my fx'd for next month!

added you :) 




nutty1smrs said:


> Hey, i've not read all the posts yet, but just thought i'd say Hello!! I have long cycles, last 2 were 75 and 80 days!! However this cycle i got a +OPK on CD14 but not sure that i actually ovulated, if i did AF due tomorrow, if not i guess i'll have to start with the OPK's again !! xxx

let's hope AF doesn't come because you're pregnant :happydance: i'll add you to the front page :)


----------



## MrsDavo

foquita said:


> I'm having such a bad week :( got bad news on monday and wednesday and just feel like s**t in general! I'm drained and just falling asleep straight after work, then having bad dreams. roll on the weekend :(

Hope you're feeling a bit better tonight hun?

I'm still bleeding really heavy, even had some clots in it, sorry if tmi! Hate AF hate AF hate af!


----------



## foquita

MrsDavo said:


> foquita said:
> 
> 
> I'm having such a bad week :( got bad news on monday and wednesday and just feel like s**t in general! I'm drained and just falling asleep straight after work, then having bad dreams. roll on the weekend :(
> 
> Hope you're feeling a bit better tonight hun?
> 
> I'm still bleeding really heavy, even had some clots in it, sorry if tmi! Hate AF hate AF hate af!Click to expand...

i had another nap and feel a bit better :) i'm having terrible mood swings, earlier on i was SO horny (unusual for me to be THAT horny) and pounced on OH, then about 10 minutes after we had finished i went mad and shouted at him and went to bed slamming the door and all that...i don't know what is wrong with me just now! :( then i had a dream i was in labour, woke up all sweaty! :( i've got a cold, and just feeling physically quite rubbish and having cramps. i am worried i am convincing myself into thinking i'm pregnant, can't bear the disappointment when i'm not :( 

sorry for the essay there, and for moaning so much...it's really not like me :( 

maybe your uterus is having a good ol' clean out, ready for your BFP next month :D how long does AF usually last for you? xxxx


----------



## kristix

Hello Group! I am about to get Af today or tomorrow and my cycles run from like 40-50 days typically so i have to wait till like december 16 or so till O.

This is only my second cycle of actually tryiing....half the challenge is timing! these long cycles can be a pain to figure out!


----------



## foquita

kristix said:


> Hello Group! I am about to get Af today or tomorrow and my cycles run from like 40-50 days typically so i have to wait till like december 16 or so till O.
> 
> This is only my second cycle of actually tryiing....half the challenge is timing! these long cycles can be a pain to figure out!

tell me about it! it's so annoying! i added you to the front page :) xxxx


----------



## foquita

i was having a nosy in the BFP announcements section and i noticed two girls who have posted in this thread have had BFPs! i added their BFP on to the front page, that's a total of 5 that we know of so far! which is pretty good to be honest and makes me so hopeful! i really hope i'll be adding mine on the 29th!


----------



## foquita

went a bit mad on the exclamation marks in that post, sorry :haha:


----------



## MommyDream

foquita said:


> i was having a nosy in the BFP announcements section and i noticed two girls who have posted in this thread have had BFPs! i added their BFP on to the front page, that's a total of 5 that we know of so far! which is pretty good to be honest and makes me so hopeful! i really hope i'll be adding mine on the 29th!

Awesome! What I want to know is if there's anyone out there ovulating on cd 40 like me... Haha


----------



## foquita

MommyDream said:


> foquita said:
> 
> 
> i was having a nosy in the BFP announcements section and i noticed two girls who have posted in this thread have had BFPs! i added their BFP on to the front page, that's a total of 5 that we know of so far! which is pretty good to be honest and makes me so hopeful! i really hope i'll be adding mine on the 29th!
> 
> Awesome! What I want to know is if there's anyone out there ovulating on cd 40 like me... HahaClick to expand...

welllll.... on my nosying on the bfp announcements i saw that 'rogue53' hadn't had a period in 3 months when she got her bfp :flower:

hope for us yet mommydream! i am about the same as you, i ovulated on CD45 last month and CD42 this month.


----------



## Stellae

foquita said:
 

> Stellae said:
> 
> 
> Btw foquita add me to the front please :).
> 
> My cycles are usually around 45 days, give or take (right off bcps they were in the low 30's, last one was 67 days!). I was crossing my fingers for a + early this month but we weren't able to BD anywhere near my O day since I was real sick, so I have my fx'd for next month!
> 
> :dust: for next month :hugs: what CD are you?
> 
> I'll add you when I get in from work tonight :happydance:Click to expand...

CD 37 right now, I thought AF would be here today but didn't happen, which is okay because then my luteal phase would've been only 11 days!


----------



## foquita

i think mine was 11 days last month, noooo idea what it will be this month. 

you could always hope for an immaculate conception hehe :) 

your chart looks brilliant!


----------



## Lisa92881

MommyDream said:


> foquita said:
> 
> 
> i was having a nosy in the BFP announcements section and i noticed two girls who have posted in this thread have had BFPs! i added their BFP on to the front page, that's a total of 5 that we know of so far! which is pretty good to be honest and makes me so hopeful! i really hope i'll be adding mine on the 29th!
> 
> Awesome! What I want to know is if there's anyone out there ovulating on cd 40 like me... HahaClick to expand...

Yay for long cycle BFPs!!

MommyDream - There's a feature on fertility friend where you can search for charts showing late ovulation that got a BFP. It makes me happy to look through those, check it out. I've definitely seen BFPs with ovulation cd40+. :thumbup:


----------



## MommyDream

Lisa92881 said:


> MommyDream said:
> 
> 
> Awesome! What I want to know is if there's anyone out there ovulating on cd 40 like me... Haha
> 
> Yay for long cycle BFPs!!
> 
> MommyDream - There's a feature on fertility friend where you can search for charts showing late ovulation that got a BFP. It makes me happy to look through those, check it out. I've definitely seen BFPs with ovulation cd40+. :thumbup:Click to expand...

very cool! I will check it out!!


----------



## foquita

Lisa92881 said:


> MommyDream said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foquita said:
> 
> 
> i was having a nosy in the BFP announcements section and i noticed two girls who have posted in this thread have had BFPs! i added their BFP on to the front page, that's a total of 5 that we know of so far! which is pretty good to be honest and makes me so hopeful! i really hope i'll be adding mine on the 29th!
> 
> Awesome! What I want to know is if there's anyone out there ovulating on cd 40 like me... HahaClick to expand...
> 
> Yay for long cycle BFPs!!
> 
> MommyDream - There's a feature on fertility friend where you can search for charts showing late ovulation that got a BFP. It makes me happy to look through those, check it out. I've definitely seen BFPs with ovulation cd40+. :thumbup:Click to expand...


your chart looks good :) how you feeling today 4DPO?


----------



## Lisa92881

Feeling fine since I don't think I even ovulated. Haha. :dohh: No positive OPK and I think my high temps may be due to being sick and not sleeping well. We aren't trying this month anyway, I need surgery in January so things are on hold until then. It would be cool if I did actually ovulate the other day though, that would be the earliest since coming off the pill over a year ago. We'll see!!


----------



## foquita

Lisa92881 said:


> Feeling fine since I don't think I even ovulated. Haha. :dohh: No positive OPK and I think my high temps may be due to being sick and not sleeping well. We aren't trying this month anyway, I need surgery in January so things are on hold until then. It would be cool if I did actually ovulate the other day though, that would be the earliest since coming off the pill over a year ago. We'll see!!

it so looks like you ovulated! :o when i don't sleep well my temps are erratic (i don't really sleep well in general so i stopped temping because it was just a mess) but the post 'ovulation' ones look great!


----------



## Lisa92881

I would be a happy girl if I truly did ovulate! Last cycle was 123 days and only ended with Provera so this would be a welcome change. :) I took an OPK Sunday around 1pm which was pretty dark and I thought maybe it was the start of my positive, so I took a pic. I'll attach it. My OPKs have only gotten lighter since then, so I guess there's a possibility I missed my surge late on Saturday. Which would coincide with FF putting my ovulation on Sunday. Hmmm, interesting. 

https://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee514/Lisa92881/1321241134.jpg


----------



## Rachel789

ugh I hate that color OPK! I use the same ones and last month mine was that color for 9 days then lighter for a few days then that same color again for a few days then I quit using them, it was so frustrating to never get a true positive.


----------



## Lisa92881

I know! I've seen a "real" positive, but if I'd never seen one, this one totally would have tricked me! Have you gotten positives with other brands?


----------



## Rachel789

Last cycle was my first time using OPKs so those are the only kind I have tried. I know I ovulated because I temped, the OPKs were just more confusing for me than helpful. But I still have 25 or so of them left so I guess I will just use them up. :wacko:


----------



## Lisa92881

Weird! :wacko: Were you testing once a day, and what time??


----------



## Rachel789

I tested once a day around 2 pm. I started on CD9 and had a faint color the first few days then on CD 13 it started getting that color of the one you posted so I tested twice a day for the next couple days but it stayed the same color, so I went back to testing once a day the rest of the time. So it went something like this:

CD9-12 faint
CD13-20 medium shade like yours
CD21-23 faint
CD 24-26 medium again

Fertility Friend said I ov'ed on CD 24 and AF showed up on CD 38 which was 14 days later so that makes sense. I just do not understand what was going on with the OPKs :shrug:


----------



## MrsDavo

foquita said:


> MrsDavo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foquita said:
> 
> 
> I'm having such a bad week :( got bad news on monday and wednesday and just feel like s**t in general! I'm drained and just falling asleep straight after work, then having bad dreams. roll on the weekend :(
> 
> Hope you're feeling a bit better tonight hun?
> 
> I'm still bleeding really heavy, even had some clots in it, sorry if tmi! Hate AF hate AF hate af!Click to expand...
> 
> i had another nap and feel a bit better :) i'm having terrible mood swings, earlier on i was SO horny (unusual for me to be THAT horny) and pounced on OH, then about 10 minutes after we had finished i went mad and shouted at him and went to bed slamming the door and all that...i don't know what is wrong with me just now! :( then i had a dream i was in labour, woke up all sweaty! :( i've got a cold, and just feeling physically quite rubbish and having cramps. i am worried i am convincing myself into thinking i'm pregnant, can't bear the disappointment when i'm not :(
> 
> sorry for the essay there, and for moaning so much...it's really not like me :(
> 
> maybe your uterus is having a good ol' clean out, ready for your BFP next month :D how long does AF usually last for you? xxxxClick to expand...

You sound like me just before I get AF! I'm terrible to live with when it comes!

They usually last about 5 days, so hoping it'll all be over by monday. 

I'm so desperate for my bfp, just found out my ex sister in law who never wanted kids just had her second one last week......
My little girl will be 5 in march next year and the age gap just increases with every month passing. I only wanted a 2 year age gap so every day it bothers me. Sometimes I wonder if i should even bother having another child. 

How are you today hun? Xxx


----------



## foquita

of course you should bother, don't give up! it'll still just be the implant clearing out of your system plus this short cycle is a good sign of things to come :D you're not allowed to leave this group though if your cycles do stay short, you'll be an honorary long cycler :haha: 

so what's your plan of action for this cycle coming up? 

I'm good today, feel loads better :haha: AF is due around Tuesday and I'm expecting her to come!


----------



## Lisa92881

MrsDavo said:


> foquita said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsDavo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foquita said:
> 
> 
> I'm having such a bad week :( got bad news on monday and wednesday and just feel like s**t in general! I'm drained and just falling asleep straight after work, then having bad dreams. roll on the weekend :(
> 
> Hope you're feeling a bit better tonight hun?
> 
> I'm still bleeding really heavy, even had some clots in it, sorry if tmi! Hate AF hate AF hate af!Click to expand...
> 
> i had another nap and feel a bit better :) i'm having terrible mood swings, earlier on i was SO horny (unusual for me to be THAT horny) and pounced on OH, then about 10 minutes after we had finished i went mad and shouted at him and went to bed slamming the door and all that...i don't know what is wrong with me just now! :( then i had a dream i was in labour, woke up all sweaty! :( i've got a cold, and just feeling physically quite rubbish and having cramps. i am worried i am convincing myself into thinking i'm pregnant, can't bear the disappointment when i'm not :(
> 
> sorry for the essay there, and for moaning so much...it's really not like me :(
> 
> maybe your uterus is having a good ol' clean out, ready for your BFP next month :D how long does AF usually last for you? xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> You sound like me just before I get AF! I'm terrible to live with when it comes!
> 
> They usually last about 5 days, so hoping it'll all be over by monday.
> 
> I'm so desperate for my bfp, just found out my ex sister in law who never wanted kids just had her second one last week......
> My little girl will be 5 in march next year and the age gap just increases with every month passing. I only wanted a 2 year age gap so every day it bothers me. Sometimes I wonder if i should even bother having another child.
> 
> How are you today hun? XxxClick to expand...

I'm 6 years older than my sister, and 7 years older than my brother, and we are all very close now!!!


----------



## MrsDavo

Lisa92881 said:


> MrsDavo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foquita said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsDavo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foquita said:
> 
> 
> I'm having such a bad week :( got bad news on monday and wednesday and just feel like s**t in general! I'm drained and just falling asleep straight after work, then having bad dreams. roll on the weekend :(
> 
> Hope you're feeling a bit better tonight hun?
> 
> I'm still bleeding really heavy, even had some clots in it, sorry if tmi! Hate AF hate AF hate af!Click to expand...
> 
> i had another nap and feel a bit better :) i'm having terrible mood swings, earlier on i was SO horny (unusual for me to be THAT horny) and pounced on OH, then about 10 minutes after we had finished i went mad and shouted at him and went to bed slamming the door and all that...i don't know what is wrong with me just now! :( then i had a dream i was in labour, woke up all sweaty! :( i've got a cold, and just feeling physically quite rubbish and having cramps. i am worried i am convincing myself into thinking i'm pregnant, can't bear the disappointment when i'm not :(
> 
> sorry for the essay there, and for moaning so much...it's really not like me :(
> 
> maybe your uterus is having a good ol' clean out, ready for your BFP next month :D how long does AF usually last for you? xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> You sound like me just before I get AF! I'm terrible to live with when it comes!
> 
> They usually last about 5 days, so hoping it'll all be over by monday.
> 
> I'm so desperate for my bfp, just found out my ex sister in law who never wanted kids just had her second one last week......
> My little girl will be 5 in march next year and the age gap just increases with every month passing. I only wanted a 2 year age gap so every day it bothers me. Sometimes I wonder if i should even bother having another child.
> 
> How are you today hun? XxxClick to expand...
> 
> I'm 6 years older than my sister, and 7 years older than my brother, and we are all very close now!!!Click to expand...

Thanks hun. That's lovely to hear. My sister is 6 years older than me and we just get on now, and theres 6 years between my oh and his big sister but age gaps have always bothered me. I think its because my sister and I didn't have a good relationship growing up. She hated me for stealing her "mum" . My mum died when I was 14 too and its always been hard for me as my "big" sister has always acted more the "little" one. 

I'd love nothing more than another child, I love my daughter dearly and think she deserves a sibling. She will make a great big sister, as will my oh's daughter. Xx


----------



## Lisa92881

Plus it's a big enough age gap where they'll be able to help you with the baby. Hehe. :winkwink:


----------



## Hugsys

Hi girls,

Nice to see a thread on women with long cycles. I'm currently CD 45 with no signs of AF or ovulation so doctor has put me on Primolut which is a Provera alternative to bring on AF.

How long are your cycles usually ladies and how are you making them shorter?


----------



## MommyDream

Hey Hugsys!! Welcome! Were you on the BCP prior to TTC? Do you chart?

My cycles have been crazy erratic and I cant see a real pattern with my BBT:

April 27th - 41 day cycle
June 7th - 78 day cycle
Aug 24th - 37 day cycle  looked like it was getting back to being regular
Sep 30th - now on CD 51, and 11 DPO according to FF... no AF but I don't want to test and be disappointed!!


----------



## MommyDream

Hi Ladies.... do you guys have long charts??? I get depressed when I click on people's FF charts and see they've had two (or three) cycles when I've only had one. My chart is in my sig.. anyone else willing to share? :blush:


----------



## Lisa92881

Lots of us have our links in our sig. Mine is - check out my previous cycle if you want to see a long one and feel better, haha. :dohh:


----------



## Lisa92881

MommyDream said:


> Hi Ladies.... do you guys have long charts??? I get depressed when I click on people's FF charts and see they've had two (or three) cycles when I've only had one. My chart is in my sig.. anyone else willing to share? :blush:

Well hey, the upside is that it looks like you're ovulating!! :thumbup:


----------



## MommyDream

I don't know if I trust FF.... My temp is up down up down....:wacko:


----------



## dodgercpkl

I'll join in. I've never had *regular* periods (except on BC) but since coming off of BC, my af has been hiding. I went from June of 2010 to October 2010 with no period and only got one in Oct because my old OB prescribed Provera. I again didn't have another period until July 2011 and during that time I switched to a new OB who put me on Prometrium to kick start my period every 6 weeks as needed. She also sent me to an Endocrinologist who tested me and diagnosed me with PCOS. I've been on Metformin since August and still kick starting my AF every 6 weeks since then. 

Last cycle I finally had a bit of a breakthrough with some heavy spotting for a day and a half. However it never actualized into a period so I kick started again. This month is looking pretty conclusively like I ovulated, so I'm enjoying my first normal cycle in I'm not sure how long. lol If everything goes as it's looking like it will, then my period will be due on Nov 26th on CD 23. I've got my fingers totally crossed! :D


----------



## MrsDavo

Finger crossed for you dodger!


After a tough couple of weeks with feeling like a failure having not conceived yet, and having an even tougher day today because every time we have OH's daughter to stay I feel even worse. I'm not finding this step parenting thing easy, its like "normally" I'm a great mum, but when we have S-DD over nothing I do is good enough - for OH not S-DD. 

The meals I make aren't good enough, because she cant have this or that. He panders to his ex, terrified that one wrong move and she will stop him seeing her.

Anyway - point is I was feeling shit today coz of all that. Then we get home after dropping her off, and OH gets a text off EX, saying " Did L see Santa today and I hear congratulations is in order" ( L is only 2 by the way )
OH replies yes she did, and what for? 

Ex replies " L tells me MrsDavo is having a baby" 

OH responds saying " Don't know where she got that from, but no Mrsdavo isn't pregnant. 

Ex says " oh just thought L would be getting a sibling" 

OH says " No not yet, in the future maybe "

So now I feel even bloody worse! I've no idea why L thought I was having a baby, babies weren't mentioned at all, and its not something we've told anyone about anyway. She's only 2 so why did the ex believe I was on the strength of a 2 year old! 

I'm reminded every day that im not pregnant by every celebrity that is in the flaming papers, I don't need everyone else at it too!
Think I'll go to bed and cry myself to sleep. :cry:


----------



## foquita

MrsDavo said:


> Finger crossed for you dodger!
> 
> 
> After a tough couple of weeks with feeling like a failure having not conceived yet, and having an even tougher day today because every time we have OH's daughter to stay I feel even worse. I'm not finding this step parenting thing easy, its like "normally" I'm a great mum, but when we have S-DD over nothing I do is good enough - for OH not S-DD.
> 
> The meals I make aren't good enough, because she cant have this or that. He panders to his ex, terrified that one wrong move and she will stop him seeing her.
> 
> Anyway - point is I was feeling shit today coz of all that. Then we get home after dropping her off, and OH gets a text off EX, saying " Did L see Santa today and I hear congratulations is in order" ( L is only 2 by the way )
> OH replies yes she did, and what for?
> 
> Ex replies " L tells me MrsDavo is having a baby"
> 
> OH responds saying " Don't know where she got that from, but no Mrsdavo isn't pregnant.
> 
> Ex says " oh just thought L would be getting a sibling"
> 
> OH says " No not yet, in the future maybe "
> 
> So now I feel even bloody worse! I've no idea why L thought I was having a baby, babies weren't mentioned at all, and its not something we've told anyone about anyway. She's only 2 so why did the ex believe I was on the strength of a 2 year old!
> 
> I'm reminded every day that im not pregnant by every celebrity that is in the flaming papers, I don't need everyone else at it too!
> Think I'll go to bed and cry myself to sleep. :cry:

this sounds ridiculous but maybe SD 'sensed' a BFP coming? on another part of the forum i read something that said her DD1 who was only 17 months or something pointed to her stomach and said 'baby' when she didn't know that she was pregnant yet. 

you might not want to listen to anything i say though, i think i've lost it :haha: i saw a car reg with the last three letters HCG at the weekend and really thought it was a 'sign' :wacko: 

i know what you mean about the crying yourself to sleep, i don't have any advise to give - i wish i did because maybe then i would feel a bit better myself :( :hugs:


----------



## MrsDavo

foquita said:


> MrsDavo said:
> 
> 
> Finger crossed for you dodger!
> 
> 
> After a tough couple of weeks with feeling like a failure having not conceived yet, and having an even tougher day today because every time we have OH's daughter to stay I feel even worse. I'm not finding this step parenting thing easy, its like "normally" I'm a great mum, but when we have S-DD over nothing I do is good enough - for OH not S-DD.
> 
> The meals I make aren't good enough, because she cant have this or that. He panders to his ex, terrified that one wrong move and she will stop him seeing her.
> 
> Anyway - point is I was feeling shit today coz of all that. Then we get home after dropping her off, and OH gets a text off EX, saying " Did L see Santa today and I hear congratulations is in order" ( L is only 2 by the way )
> OH replies yes she did, and what for?
> 
> Ex replies " L tells me MrsDavo is having a baby"
> 
> OH responds saying " Don't know where she got that from, but no Mrsdavo isn't pregnant.
> 
> Ex says " oh just thought L would be getting a sibling"
> 
> OH says " No not yet, in the future maybe "
> 
> So now I feel even bloody worse! I've no idea why L thought I was having a baby, babies weren't mentioned at all, and its not something we've told anyone about anyway. She's only 2 so why did the ex believe I was on the strength of a 2 year old!
> 
> I'm reminded every day that im not pregnant by every celebrity that is in the flaming papers, I don't need everyone else at it too!
> Think I'll go to bed and cry myself to sleep. :cry:
> 
> this sounds ridiculous but maybe SD 'sensed' a BFP coming? on another part of the forum i read something that said her DD1 who was only 17 months or something pointed to her stomach and said 'baby' when she didn't know that she was pregnant yet.
> 
> you might not want to listen to anything i say though, i think i've lost it :haha: i saw a car reg with the last three letters HCG at the weekend and really thought it was a 'sign' :wacko:
> 
> i know what you mean about the crying yourself to sleep, i don't have any advise to give - i wish i did because maybe then i would feel a bit better myself :( :hugs:Click to expand...

Do you know as daft as it sounds the same thought had crossed my mind too! Because neither of us have any idea where she would have got that idea from. Babies weren't mentioned at all this weekend and no one knows we are ttc so no one else could have said owt either.

The other thing is why would the ex take what a 2 year old said to be truth and assume that we would tell L before informing the ex? I just don't get it. 

Where are you now in your cycle hun? I think my period is about done so here we go again with the bding.....duno if I can even be bothered lol x


----------



## dodgercpkl

MrsDavo - *hugs* I'm sorry the ex made that comment. :( Ugh. Sometimes people don't stop to think before they speak. 

I'm cross posting this in a lot of areas, but I'm pretty excited (but cautiously) for the possibilities!

Ok now I'm really symptom spotting! I went to the bathroom this morning and when I glanced at my wipe, there was a tiny bit of bright red spotting! With that dip and raise in temp, I'm having a hard time NOT thinking that it could be implantation! Oooooohhhh I hope so! I'm 9dpo so the timing would be right from what I can read. Please please please please let this be implantation!


----------



## MommyDream

Good luck Dodger!!!!!!!


----------



## Lisa92881

Oooh dodger hope so!! FX!!


----------



## Rin731

Just ordered some Vitex.

Should be here after Thanksgiving. :thummbup:

Still no period, CD 77, so if she doesn't rear her ugly head by the time I get the vitex, I'll take a HPT...just to be sure. :coffee:

Still, here's to hoping I can get regulated.


----------



## foquita

double post, oops!


----------



## foquita

MrsDavo said:


> foquita said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsDavo said:
> 
> 
> Finger crossed for you dodger!
> 
> 
> After a tough couple of weeks with feeling like a failure having not conceived yet, and having an even tougher day today because every time we have OH's daughter to stay I feel even worse. I'm not finding this step parenting thing easy, its like "normally" I'm a great mum, but when we have S-DD over nothing I do is good enough - for OH not S-DD.
> 
> The meals I make aren't good enough, because she cant have this or that. He panders to his ex, terrified that one wrong move and she will stop him seeing her.
> 
> Anyway - point is I was feeling shit today coz of all that. Then we get home after dropping her off, and OH gets a text off EX, saying " Did L see Santa today and I hear congratulations is in order" ( L is only 2 by the way )
> OH replies yes she did, and what for?
> 
> Ex replies " L tells me MrsDavo is having a baby"
> 
> OH responds saying " Don't know where she got that from, but no Mrsdavo isn't pregnant.
> 
> Ex says " oh just thought L would be getting a sibling"
> 
> OH says " No not yet, in the future maybe "
> 
> So now I feel even bloody worse! I've no idea why L thought I was having a baby, babies weren't mentioned at all, and its not something we've told anyone about anyway. She's only 2 so why did the ex believe I was on the strength of a 2 year old!
> 
> I'm reminded every day that im not pregnant by every celebrity that is in the flaming papers, I don't need everyone else at it too!
> Think I'll go to bed and cry myself to sleep. :cry:
> 
> this sounds ridiculous but maybe SD 'sensed' a BFP coming? on another part of the forum i read something that said her DD1 who was only 17 months or something pointed to her stomach and said 'baby' when she didn't know that she was pregnant yet.
> 
> you might not want to listen to anything i say though, i think i've lost it :haha: i saw a car reg with the last three letters HCG at the weekend and really thought it was a 'sign' :wacko:
> 
> i know what you mean about the crying yourself to sleep, i don't have any advise to give - i wish i did because maybe then i would feel a bit better myself :( :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know as daft as it sounds the same thought had crossed my mind too! Because neither of us have any idea where she would have got that idea from. Babies weren't mentioned at all this weekend and no one knows we are ttc so no one else could have said owt either.
> 
> The other thing is why would the ex take what a 2 year old said to be truth and assume that we would tell L before informing the ex? I just don't get it.
> 
> Where are you now in your cycle hun? I think my period is about done so here we go again with the bding.....duno if I can even be bothered lol xClick to expand...

no suggestions for that one, it's weird! hope it means something good though! 

I'm 10DPO today, had an 11 day leutal phase last cycle so AF should be due tomorrow but hopefully she won't come because I'm pregnant! I've got loads of watery CM, is that normal for before AF? 

to be honest I don't 'feel' pregnant though I am feeling loads of what might be symptoms. I just have to wait I guess !


----------



## foquita

dodgercpkl said:


> MrsDavo - *hugs* I'm sorry the ex made that comment. :( Ugh. Sometimes people don't stop to think before they speak.
> 
> I'm cross posting this in a lot of areas, but I'm pretty excited (but cautiously) for the possibilities!
> 
> Ok now I'm really symptom spotting! I went to the bathroom this morning and when I glanced at my wipe, there was a tiny bit of bright red spotting! With that dip and raise in temp, I'm having a hard time NOT thinking that it could be implantation! Oooooohhhh I hope so! I'm 9dpo so the timing would be right from what I can read. Please please please please let this be implantation!

oohhh I have my fingers crossed for you! when are you testing? looks like you could be the 6th BFP of this thread :D


----------



## MrsDavo

foquita said:


> MrsDavo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foquita said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsDavo said:
> 
> 
> Finger crossed for you dodger!
> 
> 
> After a tough couple of weeks with feeling like a failure having not conceived yet, and having an even tougher day today because every time we have OH's daughter to stay I feel even worse. I'm not finding this step parenting thing easy, its like "normally" I'm a great mum, but when we have S-DD over nothing I do is good enough - for OH not S-DD.
> 
> The meals I make aren't good enough, because she cant have this or that. He panders to his ex, terrified that one wrong move and she will stop him seeing her.
> 
> Anyway - point is I was feeling shit today coz of all that. Then we get home after dropping her off, and OH gets a text off EX, saying " Did L see Santa today and I hear congratulations is in order" ( L is only 2 by the way )
> OH replies yes she did, and what for?
> 
> Ex replies " L tells me MrsDavo is having a baby"
> 
> OH responds saying " Don't know where she got that from, but no Mrsdavo isn't pregnant.
> 
> Ex says " oh just thought L would be getting a sibling"
> 
> OH says " No not yet, in the future maybe "
> 
> So now I feel even bloody worse! I've no idea why L thought I was having a baby, babies weren't mentioned at all, and its not something we've told anyone about anyway. She's only 2 so why did the ex believe I was on the strength of a 2 year old!
> 
> I'm reminded every day that im not pregnant by every celebrity that is in the flaming papers, I don't need everyone else at it too!
> Think I'll go to bed and cry myself to sleep. :cry:
> 
> this sounds ridiculous but maybe SD 'sensed' a BFP coming? on another part of the forum i read something that said her DD1 who was only 17 months or something pointed to her stomach and said 'baby' when she didn't know that she was pregnant yet.
> 
> you might not want to listen to anything i say though, i think i've lost it :haha: i saw a car reg with the last three letters HCG at the weekend and really thought it was a 'sign' :wacko:
> 
> i know what you mean about the crying yourself to sleep, i don't have any advise to give - i wish i did because maybe then i would feel a bit better myself :( :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know as daft as it sounds the same thought had crossed my mind too! Because neither of us have any idea where she would have got that idea from. Babies weren't mentioned at all this weekend and no one knows we are ttc so no one else could have said owt either.
> 
> The other thing is why would the ex take what a 2 year old said to be truth and assume that we would tell L before informing the ex? I just don't get it.
> 
> Where are you now in your cycle hun? I think my period is about done so here we go again with the bding.....duno if I can even be bothered lol xClick to expand...
> 
> no suggestions for that one, it's weird! hope it means something good though!
> 
> I'm 10DPO today, had an 11 day leutal phase last cycle so AF should be due tomorrow but hopefully she won't come because I'm pregnant! I've got loads of watery CM, is that normal for before AF?
> 
> to be honest I don't 'feel' pregnant though I am feeling loads of what might be symptoms. I just have to wait I guess !Click to expand...

Hope its your bfp dodger! 

I had lots of watery cm just before AF hun, but your not out til the witch shows! 

Do you use something to tell you when you've ovulated? coz I can't figure it out! Not sure if i should start temping or not. 

Had to go collect my little one from school today, shes not very well, full of cold and I think im getting it too! I feel like crap and works moaning at me cos I may be off tomorrow coz of my little one. Xx


----------



## dodgercpkl

I'm temping and tbh, if I wasn't temping then I wouldn't have had any idea that I ovulated. But since I started temping it's become pretty obvious that I must have. That makes me so excited!!!


----------



## dodgercpkl

foquita said:


> dodgercpkl said:
> 
> 
> MrsDavo - *hugs* I'm sorry the ex made that comment. :( Ugh. Sometimes people don't stop to think before they speak.
> 
> I'm cross posting this in a lot of areas, but I'm pretty excited (but cautiously) for the possibilities!
> 
> Ok now I'm really symptom spotting! I went to the bathroom this morning and when I glanced at my wipe, there was a tiny bit of bright red spotting! With that dip and raise in temp, I'm having a hard time NOT thinking that it could be implantation! Oooooohhhh I hope so! I'm 9dpo so the timing would be right from what I can read. Please please please please let this be implantation!
> 
> oohhh I have my fingers crossed for you! when are you testing? looks like you could be the 6th BFP of this thread :DClick to expand...

I'm going to try and wait until the end of the week, but I might break down and test on Thanksgiving. lol If I really am pregnant and it shows up that day it would give me a ton more to be thankful about! :)

My temp took a huge jump today which caused FF to recalculate, but I'm hoping that if I have a similar temp tomorrow it will go back down. Seeing my temp going up makes me happy though! lol


----------



## MommyDream

How are all the long cycle ladies doing?


----------



## tracdesi

My cycles are 33 days, Im CD 13 today, my temp this morning 98.1, I had ewcm last night but a negative lh surge yesterday during the day and also this morning.
The cm is back to watery this AM , is this normal?


----------



## Rachel789

CD 13 of a who knows how long it will be this time cycle. :haha:

This is officially my 3rd cycle off BCP. First one 44 days 2nd one 37 days, 3rd one=?? Hopefully shorter again....


----------



## Mrs. JSH

Hi ladies! Saw this thread and I'd love to join in. I didn't have time to read all the posts but I saw the bfp's listed on the first page and that made me excited! My hubby and I started ttc #1 in September. Had my withdrawal bleed that ended Sept 3rd, then nothing since. I think it's like 80 days now... I don't know what my "usual" cycle is as I went on birth control at 15 and have been on it steadily since (12 years). I don't know if I'm ovulating as I haven't been charting or temping or any of that stuff. I just treat every day like it might be o day and am having fun in the bd-ing with my babe. I'm sure as time goes on I will start to track things more, but don't want to stress myself out yet as I'm so early in trying.

:dust: to all you ladies! Looking forward to getting to know you all and seeing more bfp's for long cycle ladies! :happydance:


----------



## Allyson11

Cd45 so far, no idea if I have ovulated because I stopped temping. 
Fx'd for the ladies who've ov'd!!!


----------



## MommyDream

Welcome all! Allyson, it looks like you have an upward trend there...... Could be good!


----------



## Rachel789

My temps have been kind of strange this cycle when compared to my last cycle, they are pretty flat. My chart is below if anyone wants to check it out. Not sure if thats good or bad :shrug:

My Ovulation Chart 

CD 13 and just took my first OPK and it was negative without a doubt-very faint. Looks like I may be in for another long cycle, sigh..


----------



## Rachel789

Welcome everyone! I hope we all get our :bfp:s soon!

Baby dust to all!:dust:


----------



## dodgercpkl

Welcome Tracdesi! I don't pretend to be an expert, but from what I understand, watery cm is still fertile, so I'd say you are fine.

Welcome Mrs JSH! When I went off bc my body never seemed to recover. I went 4 months without a cycle and even then the only reason I got one was because my OB prescribed me provera to kickstart it. Then I went another almost 9 months without one. Again for me the only reason that I got it then was because my new OB prescribed me prometrium to kickstart it. I've been taking prometrium every 6 weeks as needed if my period doesn't show up since then. This is the first month for me to have ovulation and a natural cycle!

I hope you don't have the same experience I did, but I just wanted to make sure you know you aren't alone. :) Talk to your OB if it goes longer then 3-4 months because that can cause the lining to build up and cause other issues. I'm with you btw... bd'ing is fun and I'm happy to get all the 'practice' I can! :D

Rachel - it still looks good, but you are right that it looks like it's going to be a bit before O. Hopefully O is right around the corner and will surprise you though! :)


----------



## Lisa92881

Rachel789 said:


> My temps have been kind of strange this cycle when compared to my last cycle, they are pretty flat. My chart is below if anyone wants to check it out. Not sure if thats good or bad :shrug:
> 
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> CD 13 and just took my first OPK and it was negative without a doubt-very faint. Looks like I may be in for another long cycle, sigh..

Hmm, yeah lots of flat temps. I would just keep an eye out and make sure your thermometer is working ok. Seems a little weird to get that many temps that are exactly the same, but I guess it's possible!! :haha:


----------



## Mrs. JSH

dodgercpkl said:


> Welcome Tracdesi! I don't pretend to be an expert, but from what I understand, watery cm is still fertile, so I'd say you are fine.
> 
> Welcome Mrs JSH! When I went off bc my body never seemed to recover. I went 4 months without a cycle and even then the only reason I got one was because my OB prescribed me provera to kickstart it. Then I went another almost 9 months without one. Again for me the only reason that I got it then was because my new OB prescribed me prometrium to kickstart it. I've been taking prometrium every 6 weeks as needed if my period doesn't show up since then. This is the first month for me to have ovulation and a natural cycle!
> 
> I hope you don't have the same experience I did, but I just wanted to make sure you know you aren't alone. :) Talk to your OB if it goes longer then 3-4 months because that can cause the lining to build up and cause other issues. I'm with you btw... bd'ing is fun and I'm happy to get all the 'practice' I can! :D
> 
> Rachel - it still looks good, but you are right that it looks like it's going to be a bit before O. Hopefully O is right around the corner and will surprise you though! :)

Thanks a lot, I really appreciate you sharing! I'm going to do a pregnancy test tonight, just to make sure that's not it because it's got in my head a little, but I doubt that it will be positive because I have no symptoms. I just want to go into the holiday weekend feeling 100% ok having some drinks. But if it goes more than another week or two I'm definitely calling the doctor. Thanks for the advice, and congrats for the natural cycle and ovulation! :happydance:


----------



## Rachel789

Lisa92881 said:


> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> My temps have been kind of strange this cycle when compared to my last cycle, they are pretty flat. My chart is below if anyone wants to check it out. Not sure if thats good or bad :shrug:
> 
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> CD 13 and just took my first OPK and it was negative without a doubt-very faint. Looks like I may be in for another long cycle, sigh..
> 
> Hmm, yeah lots of flat temps. I would just keep an eye out and make sure your thermometer is working ok. Seems a little weird to get that many temps that are exactly the same, but I guess it's possible!! :haha:Click to expand...

I had my DH take his temp right after me to make sure it wasnt broken and he did get a different reading. Also I tried taking it later in the day to see what happened and a different reading then as well so I guess it is not broken but its strange. :shrug:


----------



## Lisa92881

Oh good. Well I guess you're temp is very steady then. :)


----------



## cmwilson

Hi ladies,

I was hoping to join your group as I too have long cycles. After going off the pill at the end of June my cycles have been 40, 51, and I'm currently on CD 59 with no ov. According to my doc my last cycle was annovulatory.:nope:

Not sure but I think I got a positive opk today. I guess I'll have to wait and see. 

Trying to stay positive but it gets so hard sometimes.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Mrs. JSH said:


> Thanks a lot, I really appreciate you sharing! I'm going to do a pregnancy test tonight, just to make sure that's not it because it's got in my head a little, but I doubt that it will be positive because I have no symptoms. I just want to go into the holiday weekend feeling 100% ok having some drinks. But if it goes more than another week or two I'm definitely calling the doctor. Thanks for the advice, and congrats for the natural cycle and ovulation! :happydance:

Thank you!! It was so frustrating to go through, and so nice to now be where I am having normal functions again. *grin* So how often have you been testing? I swear I was testing every few days at the beginning "just in case!". hehe. I do hope you get pregnant soon! :)



cmwilson said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I was hoping to join your group as I too have long cycles. After going off the pill at the end of June my cycles have been 40, 51, and I'm currently on CD 59 with no ov. According to my doc my last cycle was annovulatory.:nope:
> 
> Not sure but I think I got a positive opk today. I guess I'll have to wait and see.
> 
> Trying to stay positive but it gets so hard sometimes.

Welcome to the thread! :) Do you temp at all? Were you irregular at all prior to going on bc? I hope it is a positive!! *hugs*


----------



## Mrs. JSH

dodgercpkl said:


> Mrs. JSH said:
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot, I really appreciate you sharing! I'm going to do a pregnancy test tonight, just to make sure that's not it because it's got in my head a little, but I doubt that it will be positive because I have no symptoms. I just want to go into the holiday weekend feeling 100% ok having some drinks. But if it goes more than another week or two I'm definitely calling the doctor. Thanks for the advice, and congrats for the natural cycle and ovulation! :happydance:
> 
> Thank you!! It was so frustrating to go through, and so nice to now be where I am having normal functions again. *grin* So how often have you been testing? I swear I was testing every few days at the beginning "just in case!". hehe. I do hope you get pregnant soon! :)
> 
> 
> 
> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> I was hoping to join your group as I too have long cycles. After going off the pill at the end of June my cycles have been 40, 51, and I'm currently on CD 59 with no ov. According to my doc my last cycle was annovulatory.:nope:
> 
> Not sure but I think I got a positive opk today. I guess I'll have to wait and see.
> 
> Trying to stay positive but it gets so hard sometimes.Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome to the thread! :) Do you temp at all? Were you irregular at all prior to going on bc? I hope it is a positive!! *hugs*Click to expand...

I just tested for the first time last night (negative). I knew from talking to other girls on bnb that chances were I wasn't getting AF because the birth control had me all messed up, and I hadn't had any symptoms, so I figured it probably wasn't pregnant and didn't test before cause I didn't want to get my hopes up for nothing. I will admit, I was a little excited when I first took the test and in thinking about it actually coming back positive, but I knew it would probably be negative so I'm not too disappointed. Just reminded me how much I really want this and how exciting it will be when I get there. So if I don't get AF by the end of next week, that will be three months and I will call the doctor about it. Hope nothing is wrong but I'm not gonna worry about that yet, just going to enjoy a fun holiday weekend with the hubby and keep "trying". lol.


----------



## dodgercpkl

That's a good plan. :) You are doing MUCH better then I did with testing. lol SOOOO much better!


----------



## cmwilson

Dodger- Thank you for the welcome. I do temp, I have been telling since last cycle. I cant really remember but I'm pretty sure I was relatively regular before the pill, maybe 30 day cycles? My temp has been down for two days so we'll see what happens tomorrow!


----------



## dodgercpkl

Hopefully that means the witch is on her way. A lot of ladies experience really weird cycles after coming off bc so it COULD be that. Hopefully they settle down soon! :)


----------



## cmwilson

Yeah lets hope! :wacko: I got some vitex and I'm looking forward to trying it. Has anyone had success with vitex?


----------



## bangcole555

can't believe I put babydance instead of happydance to do this smiley 

silly me, wonder what I was thinking of


----------



## Rin731

dodgercpkl said:


> I'm temping and tbh, if I wasn't temping then I wouldn't have had any idea that I ovulated. But since I started temping it's become pretty obvious that I must have. That makes me so excited!!!

I really need to start temping, bc I don't know if I ovulate... :dohh:


----------



## Rin731

cmwilson said:


> Yeah lets hope! :wacko: I got some vitex and I'm looking forward to trying it. Has anyone had success with vitex?

I just ordered some on amazon, and am waiting for it to arrive after the Thanksgiving holiday. 

Never used it before, hoping it can regulate me.


----------



## dodgercpkl

cmwilson said:


> Yeah lets hope! :wacko: I got some vitex and I'm looking forward to trying it. Has anyone had success with vitex?

I haven't but I'm pretty sure I've seen a ton of threads on it in this forum, so search around. :)



bangcole555 said:


> can't believe I put babydance instead of happydance to do this smiley
> 
> silly me, wonder what I was thinking of

*giggle* Ok that made me laugh. :D That's pretty much ALL that's on my mind these days. lol



Rin731 said:


> I really need to start temping, bc I don't know if I ovulate... :dohh:

I'd recommend it. It can be a bit frustrating when you have long cycles like we do, but it's been extremely helpful to me. There's no doubt in my mind that I o'd already this month and my temp chart shows it but my cbfm didn't (granted this is my first cycle with it, so it may not 'know' me yet).


----------



## foquita

dodgercpkl said:


> foquita said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dodgercpkl said:
> 
> 
> MrsDavo - *hugs* I'm sorry the ex made that comment. :( Ugh. Sometimes people don't stop to think before they speak.
> 
> I'm cross posting this in a lot of areas, but I'm pretty excited (but cautiously) for the possibilities!
> 
> Ok now I'm really symptom spotting! I went to the bathroom this morning and when I glanced at my wipe, there was a tiny bit of bright red spotting! With that dip and raise in temp, I'm having a hard time NOT thinking that it could be implantation! Oooooohhhh I hope so! I'm 9dpo so the timing would be right from what I can read. Please please please please let this be implantation!
> 
> oohhh I have my fingers crossed for you! when are you testing? looks like you could be the 6th BFP of this thread :DClick to expand...
> 
> I'm going to try and wait until the end of the week, but I might break down and test on Thanksgiving. lol If I really am pregnant and it shows up that day it would give me a ton more to be thankful about! :)
> 
> My temp took a huge jump today which caused FF to recalculate, but I'm hoping that if I have a similar temp tomorrow it will go back down. Seeing my temp going up makes me happy though! lolClick to expand...

WOW at your high temps today! your chart looks brilliant. how come you have the empty circles, have you been taking your temps at different times? if you have it doesn't seem to have affected your chart which is great :flower: 

i REALLY hope you are our 6th BFP! :D



tracdesi said:


> My cycles are 33 days, Im CD 13 today, my temp this morning 98.1, I had ewcm last night but a negative lh surge yesterday during the day and also this morning.
> The cm is back to watery this AM , is this normal?

maybe your body geared up to ovulate but didn't? keep BDing ;)



Rachel789 said:


> CD 13 of a who knows how long it will be this time cycle. :haha:
> 
> This is officially my 3rd cycle off BCP. First one 44 days 2nd one 37 days, 3rd one=?? Hopefully shorter again....

fingers crossed it's shorter again, if it decreases by as much as the last time you will nearly have a 'normal' cycle! :D 



Mrs. JSH said:


> Hi ladies! Saw this thread and I'd love to join in. I didn't have time to read all the posts but I saw the bfp's listed on the first page and that made me excited! My hubby and I started ttc #1 in September. Had my withdrawal bleed that ended Sept 3rd, then nothing since. I think it's like 80 days now... I don't know what my "usual" cycle is as I went on birth control at 15 and have been on it steadily since (12 years). I don't know if I'm ovulating as I haven't been charting or temping or any of that stuff. I just treat every day like it might be o day and am having fun in the bd-ing with my babe. I'm sure as time goes on I will start to track things more, but don't want to stress myself out yet as I'm so early in trying.
> 
> :dust: to all you ladies! Looking forward to getting to know you all and seeing more bfp's for long cycle ladies! :happydance:

welcome! :hugs: 

i was the same about not knowing my 'usual' cycle, i've been off BCP since april now and i think i unfortunately just have a long cycle (50 - 60 days). i think your approach is amazing and the best way to go! :D



Allyson11 said:


> Cd45 so far, no idea if I have ovulated because I stopped temping.
> Fx'd for the ladies who've ov'd!!!

are you just BDing loads to cover yourself? :) 



Rachel789 said:


> My temps have been kind of strange this cycle when compared to my last cycle, they are pretty flat. My chart is below if anyone wants to check it out. Not sure if thats good or bad :shrug:
> 
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> CD 13 and just took my first OPK and it was negative without a doubt-very faint. Looks like I may be in for another long cycle, sigh..

it looks like you just have steady temps maybe? :) 



cmwilson said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I was hoping to join your group as I too have long cycles. After going off the pill at the end of June my cycles have been 40, 51, and I'm currently on CD 59 with no ov. According to my doc my last cycle was annovulatory.:nope:
> 
> Not sure but I think I got a positive opk today. I guess I'll have to wait and see.
> 
> Trying to stay positive but it gets so hard sometimes.

welcome! :flower: you can vent in here any time, it is sooo boring having long cycles :haha:



cmwilson said:


> Yeah lets hope! :wacko: I got some vitex and I'm looking forward to trying it. Has anyone had success with vitex?

i took it and it didn't make any difference to my cycles, BUT i felt great. i think it really helped with mood swings :) 

i've stopped taking it now but this cycle i am going to try fertili-tea which has vitex in it. 



bangcole555 said:


> can't believe I put babydance instead of happydance to do this smiley
> 
> silly me, wonder what I was thinking of

:haha: i've done that before :haha: 

SORRY for the short replies everyone, i am rushing to work :haha: hiiii to all the newbies :) i'll add you to the front page later when i get in from work :) 

AFM, AF arrived yesterday which means my cycle was only 3 days shorter than last cycle (56 days and now 53 days). to be honest i am pretty happy with that because i am now thinking that perhaps my cycles are 'regular' but just long! i can live with that :) 

this cycle we're going to try preseed/conceive plus all through the cycle, make sure we BD every second day AT LEAST and i have fertili-tea to try. i'm not sure when to start taking the fertili-tea though, anyone any ideas? it says i have enough for 13 - 14 cups of tea but as my cycles are so long that would only be half of it :haha: i think i might put less tea in for longer, and stretch it out over the two months. 

i am feeling positive about this cycle :) 

hope everyone is well, baby :dust: :D


----------



## MommyDream

cmwilson said:


> Dodger- Thank you for the welcome. I do temp, I have been telling since last cycle. I cant really remember but I'm pretty sure I was relatively regular before the pill, maybe 30 day cycles? My temp has been down for two days so we'll see what happens tomorrow!

Hey there... welcome! I am going to try vitex I think... my cycles have been nuts since coming off BCP!


----------



## dodgercpkl

foquita said:


> WOW at your high temps today! your chart looks brilliant. how come you have the empty circles, have you been taking your temps at different times? if you have it doesn't seem to have affected your chart which is great :flower:
> 
> i REALLY hope you are our 6th BFP! :D

Thank you! Today was a no-go - :bfn: But it is still early, only 12dpo, so I'll wait and test again in a few days. 

https://bios.weddingbee.com/pics/97846/P1010818.jpg

The open circles are indeed because I test at different times. My work schedule gives me no choice since sometimes I am getting up around the same time as I'm going to bed other times. lol My OB told me just to do the best I could and take my temp first thing when I wake up as long as I've been asleep for 3+ hours. I'm happy to see that it's been working since I wouldn't have seen ovulation at all had I not been temping! I do wonder about some of the wonky temp hikes and dips though - like this morning's drop of a whole degree!


----------



## Lisa92881

Happy Thanksgiving to all my US ladies!!! I'm thankful for all of you!


----------



## Allyson11

Well at least every 4 days, we don't have very high sex drives so it's the best we can do ATM.


----------



## cmwilson

Happy Thanksgiving! :flower:

Well I guess that positive opk wasn't so positive, no temperature spike today. :growlmad: Cycle day 61! Oh well, I took my first two Vitex this morning so we shall see!


----------



## Lisa92881

Well after FF telling me I ovulated 2 wks ago (I wasn't sure) it took away my crosshairs today. I did an OPK tonight since Ive had some watery CM and sore BBs today, so it looks like maybe ov is on it's way??

https://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee514/Lisa92881/1322278074.jpg


----------



## Lisa92881

cmwilson said:


> Happy Thanksgiving! :flower:
> 
> Well I guess that positive opk wasn't so positive, no temperature spike today. :growlmad: Cycle day 61! Oh well, I took my first two Vitex this morning so we shall see!


Good luck!! Hope it works for you!!


----------



## cmwilson

Lisa92881 said:


> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving! :flower:
> 
> Well I guess that positive opk wasn't so positive, no temperature spike today. :growlmad: Cycle day 61! Oh well, I took my first two Vitex this morning so we shall see!
> 
> 
> Good luck!! Hope it works for you!!Click to expand...

Good luck to you! Hope ov is on its way!!!


----------



## dodgercpkl

That sure looks like a positive to me Lisa!! :)


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Hey Ladies! I haven't been on in a while due to the holidays but I have been having some things go on and was wondering if anyone else has had anything similar happen. Today is my CD66!! I am so confused as to what is going on with my body. Starting yesterday, I have TONS of creamy CM (sorry tmi), weird non-painful cramps in my lower abdomen, sore BB's, and extremely tired. With that being said Im getting BFN's. I have already ovulated and don't think I could be ovulating on CD66. No clue whats up. Any advice?? Hoping to get a doctors appt. scheduled on Monday...


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Lisa92881 said:


> Well after FF telling me I ovulated 2 wks ago (I wasn't sure) it took away my crosshairs today. I did an OPK tonight since Ive had some watery CM and sore BBs today, so it looks like maybe ov is on it's way??
> 
> https://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee514/Lisa92881/1322278074.jpg

Imhaving the same issue! This process is soo confusing...


----------



## Lisa92881

Mrs.stefka said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> Well after FF telling me I ovulated 2 wks ago (I wasn't sure) it took away my crosshairs today. I did an OPK tonight since Ive had some watery CM and sore BBs today, so it looks like maybe ov is on it's way??
> 
> https://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee514/Lisa92881/1322278074.jpg
> 
> Imhaving the same issue! This process is soo confusing...Click to expand...

Yes it sure can be!! I'm counting today's as my positive, it was even darker than that. Plus adding in the sore BBs, watery CM yesterday, and some pinchy-type cramps today, I think ov is coming sometime very soon.

Do you temp to confirm ov?? My last cycle was 123 days, and there were a few times I got almost positive opk's (not as dark as the one I posted), and I was crampy on and off, but I never ovulated, which was confirmed by bloodwork.


----------



## cmwilson

Hi ladies! 

Question for you, I'm not exactly sure what is going on whether it is a sign of ov or AF or just my imagination. :wacko: Last night and today (CD 64) I have been feeling an off and on aching feeling on my right side right by my hip. Also when I press on my lower abdomen between my hips it feels tight. Does anyone know what this is? I would really appreciate your incite. 

Thanks ladies! :flower:


----------



## ImSoTired

Today is my cd day 48. This is unusual for me but since going off of bc in May I guess nothing is usual. I'm pretty frustrated because it seems like it takes forever on these long cycles to be able to ttc. It's driving me crazy. Why can't my ovaries be on a 28 day cycle like a normal person?!


----------



## MommyDream

cmwilson - I am not sure!!! I have never experience that so I can't help you out...

imsotired - Welcome to the club. BC has messed with my body as well - so annoying!


----------



## ImSoTired

MommyDream said:


> cmwilson - I am not sure!!! I have never experience that so I can't help you out...
> 
> imsotired - Welcome to the club. BC has messed with my body as well - so annoying!

Thanks for the welcome. Birth control has destroyed me! Not only are my cycles inconsistant but since I've gotten off of it I have broken out badly, my hair is oily and some of it is falling out (not terribly but noticable to me),and I have been emotional and bloated. I hafta ask. Do any of you ladies know why your cycle is so long? Or is it just that's just the way your body functions? I'm thinking I have like a chemical imbalance or something. I'm really confused and probably won't be going to the dr until february but hoping to be pregnant by then. I don't have the greatest luck though...


----------



## dodgercpkl

ImSoTired said:


> Thanks for the welcome. Birth control has destroyed me! Not only are my cycles inconsistant but since I've gotten off of it I have broken out badly, my hair is oily and some of it is falling out (not terribly but noticable to me),and I have been emotional and bloated. I hafta ask. Do any of you ladies know why your cycle is so long? Or is it just that's just the way your body functions? I'm thinking I have like a chemical imbalance or something. I'm really confused and probably won't be going to the dr until february but hoping to be pregnant by then. I don't have the greatest luck though...

For me it's turned out that I have PCOS which is affecting my hormones enough to have kept me from ovulating for the last year and a 1/2 AND furthermore has kept me from even having any kind of cycle. However, I very much believe that the hormones involved in BC really broke the back of my pcos camel. I've had only 2 missed cycles in my life prior to coming off of bc and then I missed 16!

Do you remember if your cycles were regular prior to going on bc? Do you have any facial hair or chest hair growth? Are you overweight at all? If so, any of those things can be indications of PCOS and it's worth checking it out.


----------



## Rin731

ImSoTired said:


> MommyDream said:
> 
> 
> cmwilson - I am not sure!!! I have never experience that so I can't help you out...
> 
> imsotired - Welcome to the club. BC has messed with my body as well - so annoying!
> 
> Thanks for the welcome. Birth control has destroyed me! Not only are my cycles inconsistant but since I've gotten off of it I have broken out badly, my hair is oily and some of it is falling out (not terribly but noticable to me),and I have been emotional and bloated. I hafta ask. Do any of you ladies know why your cycle is so long? Or is it just that's just the way your body functions? I'm thinking I have like a chemical imbalance or something. I'm really confused and probably won't be going to the dr until february but hoping to be pregnant by then. I don't have the greatest luck though...Click to expand...



I don't know why mine are so long. My dr as a teen said they'd "regulate themselves when I got older".....well, it's been 10 yrs since I started my period, and they haven't. 

I have been a size 7-20, and they have *always* been this irregular. 

I gain weight precisely on my middle. ( I went from a size 10 to a 20 last year :wacko: :dohh: Met my husband, planned a wedding, lost track of eating habits, and had an ankle injury that kept me immobile most of last winter...:nope:). Despite the weight gain, my ring size *didn't change at all*. My weight is all all all on my stomach, and hips. I find it SO easy to gain and so hard to lose anything. 

I also get mood swings that are HORRIBLE. I am literally over the moon then sobbing or angry in seconds. 

It seemed to get better when I was on a gluten free diet, but I can't recall completely, this was yrs ago and I also was on multiple herbal supplements I can't afford now, etc. 

I was on BCP for a while, I did one month on it in Sept 2010, and before that it was March 2007-June 2009.

Right now I'm on CD 84. I just got some Vitex. Once I can get out and buy a HPT and get a :bfn:, I'm going to start taking it to regulate my cycles. 

I'm hoping it works, and I'll keep you posted. :thumbup:


----------



## MommyDream

My doctor said I just needed to give it time after coming off BC. Who knows... I have gained weight and have some facial hair growth now... Uuuuugh, now I'm scared it's PCOS....

I have Vitex to try this cycle so we will see!


----------



## Rin731

MommyDream said:


> My doctor said I just needed to give it time after coming off BC. Who knows... I have gained weight and have some facial hair growth now... Uuuuugh, now I'm scared it's PCOS....
> 
> I have Vitex to try this cycle so we will see!

I'm going to take an hpt to make sure it's :bfn: then I'm starting my vitex. 


CD 84 today and fed up.


----------



## ImSoTired

My cycles before bc were between 29 and 34 days I think. Not regular but not too irregular.No I haven't grown any extra hair but I have been gaining a lot of weight. And it does seem that I have gained more since going off of bc. I'm currently in a size 16, definately the biggest I've ever been and I do not overeat or eat alot of junk. I am not as active though lately because I left my job so that may be why.I feel like I'm retaining a lot of water and bloating. I actually feel like i am losing some hair as apposed to growing more.I do have horrible acne though since going off of bc. I look like I'm going through puberty! I thought it might be pcos but my gyno has never mentioned it. I have never had an ultrasound though so that may be why. I will definately voice my concerns when I go get my pap in Feb. Does pcos make it more difficult to get pregnant? I'm so afraid. Does pcos mean I'm not ovulating?


----------



## dodgercpkl

If it is pcos, then it can make it more difficult to get pregnant. But then again it really very much depends on the lady! We'll never know for sure, but my mom and I are pretty sure looking back that my mom had pcos.... but she had no problems conceiving and giving birth to 2 children within a few months of ttc each time. She had one mc inbetween but that was it. 

For me, it's taken a much different route. I've not been ovulating since I've gone off of BC. Tbh I'm not sure if I've ever ovulated in my life or not since it wasn't something I paid attention to until I was ready for kids. My period was always irregular no matter my size (and like others, I've ranged from size 7/8 to size 24).

My doctor is pretty convinced at this point that our only issue is my non-ovulation, so if this cycle doesn't pan out, I'll start clomid on the next cycle. This cycle however, is still a huge breakthrough cycle for me because I've actually ovulated for the first time since at least June 2010!

I wouldn't be scared of PCOS. I'd look at it as wanting to know more about your body. If it does turn out to be PCOS, then you have a goal to work towards. I wasn't happy finding out I had PCOS, but it's given me something to actually DO that can help my fertility. Which is AMAZING because all of a sudden I felt (and still do) empowered! I actually had something I could do rather then just feel lost and unsure ya know?

It also has some added silver linings. PCOS creates insulin resistance in your body which can eventually lead to diabetes. Now that I know I have PCOS and am insulin resistant, I can work on correcting that so that I become less and less likely to develop diabetes!

*hugs* Take it one day at a time. It might be good to just ask your doc some questions and see if he/she can rule it out for you. :)


----------



## ImSoTired

Thank you so much. I'm a little less scared now. I was really worried that there was a reason my af wasn't coming and I cried and cried to my dh that I probably wasn't fertile. He didn't know what to say. I am definately going to tell the doctor every tiny symptom and hopefully they will do all of the tests and find my problem so I can get on the babymaking trail. It's just I am tired of waiting lol. It seems like I have had a lot of waiting in my life and I'm tired of it. Thanks again though. I REALLY appreciate it.:thumbup:


----------



## Rin731

:hug: to all the ladies here and 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Rin731

dodgercpkl said:


> If it is pcos, then it can make it more difficult to get pregnant. But then again it really very much depends on the lady! We'll never know for sure, but my mom and I are pretty sure looking back that my mom had pcos.... but she had no problems conceiving and giving birth to 2 children within a few months of ttc each time. She had one mc inbetween but that was it.
> 
> For me, it's taken a much different route. I've not been ovulating since I've gone off of BC. Tbh I'm not sure if I've ever ovulated in my life or not since it wasn't something I paid attention to until I was ready for kids. My period was always irregular no matter my size (and like others, I've ranged from size 7/8 to size 24).
> 
> My doctor is pretty convinced at this point that our only issue is my non-ovulation, so if this cycle doesn't pan out, I'll start clomid on the next cycle. This cycle however, is still a huge breakthrough cycle for me because I've actually ovulated for the first time since at least June 2010!
> 
> I wouldn't be scared of PCOS. I'd look at it as wanting to know more about your body. If it does turn out to be PCOS, then you have a goal to work towards. I wasn't happy finding out I had PCOS, but it's given me something to actually DO that can help my fertility. Which is AMAZING because all of a sudden I felt (and still do) empowered! I actually had something I could do rather then just feel lost and unsure ya know?
> 
> It also has some added silver linings. PCOS creates insulin resistance in your body which can eventually lead to diabetes. Now that I know I have PCOS and am insulin resistant, I can work on correcting that so that I become less and less likely to develop diabetes!
> 
> *hugs* Take it one day at a time. It might be good to just ask your doc some questions and see if he/she can rule it out for you. :)

For me I think I really need to get more active. There was a time when I was walking to and from school ~5 blocks each way, and taking bellydance classes 4x a week with extra performance practices. 

I get so down when I think about the weight I've gained, it makes it hard to exercise, which is the opposite of what I need. :cry:


----------



## Rachel789

I have been breaking out more since stopping BCP a few months ago. The first two months wasnt bad but recently I started breaking out. I also feel I have gained some weight and am more bloated. I thought you had more water retention when you are on the pill.

I am currently on CD 19 and looks like I am in for another long cycle. I had a fake out and thought I may have ovulated but turns out I was just sleeping in a hot room because I am out of town. My temp went back down today :growlmad:


----------



## Mrs. JSH

So let's see, I'm on 86 days now I believe. I'm going to give my doctor a call tomorrow, as I think it's about time, though I'm worried she's just going to say it's from the bc and not want to see me or anything. We'll see, it's a new doctor and I really like her, so I'm hoping she'll surprise me. 

I'm doing okay with it but on Thursday my hubby really wanted to bd, and after said "I really think that was the one to make it happen right there" and seemed so proud of himself. It made me laugh at the time cause it was so cute, but made me feel bad in a way cause I knew the chances are probably slim, since at this point I don't even know if I'm ovulating. At least he doesn't understand it all, and I'll let him be ignorant about it so it's more fun for him, and it means that I will get more lovin than usual if he truly believes anytime can be "the time" lol. 

Only time will tell I guess... Good luck all! I really enjoy being a part of this thread. On top of the support I am also learning a lot about PCOS and things like chlomid and vitex. Gives me hope that there's still plenty of things to try if I do have a bigger problem than just weird after effects of bc.


----------



## Rin731

Mrs. JSH said:


> So let's see, I'm on 86 days now I believe. I'm going to give my doctor a call tomorrow, as I think it's about time, though I'm worried she's just going to say it's from the bc and not want to see me or anything. We'll see, it's a new doctor and I really like her, so I'm hoping she'll surprise me.
> 
> I'm doing okay with it but on Thursday my hubby really wanted to bd, and after said "I really think that was the one to make it happen right there" and seemed so proud of himself. It made me laugh at the time cause it was so cute, but made me feel bad in a way cause I knew the chances are probably slim, since at this point I don't even know if I'm ovulating. At least he doesn't understand it all, and I'll let him be ignorant about it so it's more fun for him, and it means that I will get more lovin than usual if he truly believes anytime can be "the time" lol.
> 
> Only time will tell I guess... Good luck all! I really enjoy being a part of this thread. On top of the support I am also learning a lot about PCOS and things like chlomid and vitex. Gives me hope that there's still plenty of things to try if I do have a bigger problem than just weird after effects of bc.

I'm on CD 84 today and starting vitex this week to hopefully regulate me and bring about my period. :)


----------



## cmwilson

cmwilson said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Question for you, I'm not exactly sure what is going on whether it is a sign of ov or AF or just my imagination. :wacko: Last night and today (CD 64) I have been feeling an off and on aching feeling on my right side right by my hip. Also when I press on my lower abdomen between my hips it feels tight. Does anyone know what this is? I would really appreciate your insight.
> 
> Thanks ladies! :flower:

Does anyone have any insight for me? I'm still having the twinges and tightness today...anyone know what this is? 

Thanks!


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> I have been breaking out more since stopping BCP a few months ago. The first two months wasnt bad but recently I started breaking out. I also feel I have gained some weight and am more bloated. I thought you had more water retention when you are on the pill.
> 
> I am currently on CD 19 and looks like I am in for another long cycle. I had a fake out and thought I may have ovulated but turns out I was just sleeping in a hot room because I am out of town. My temp went back down today :growlmad:

Thats exactly what happened to me. My face was decent after coming off and then BOOM acne all over. I know that everyone was saying that they gained weight on the pill which I did a little but since coming off I think the gain was more rapid. All in the middle and a lot of bloating at times. I am on what would be cd49 and it's driving me bananas! You're not alone anyways. I hope my dr can straighten me out. Good luck to you!


----------



## ImSoTired

Mrs. JSH said:


> So let's see, I'm on 86 days now I believe. I'm going to give my doctor a call tomorrow, as I think it's about time, though I'm worried she's just going to say it's from the bc and not want to see me or anything. We'll see, it's a new doctor and I really like her, so I'm hoping she'll surprise me.
> 
> I'm doing okay with it but on Thursday my hubby really wanted to bd, and after said "I really think that was the one to make it happen right there" and seemed so proud of himself. It made me laugh at the time cause it was so cute, but made me feel bad in a way cause I knew the chances are probably slim, since at this point I don't even know if I'm ovulating. At least he doesn't understand it all, and I'll let him be ignorant about it so it's more fun for him, and it means that I will get more lovin than usual if he truly believes anytime can be "the time" lol.
> 
> Only time will tell I guess... Good luck all! I really enjoy being a part of this thread. On top of the support I am also learning a lot about PCOS and things like chlomid and vitex. Gives me hope that there's still plenty of things to try if I do have a bigger problem than just weird after effects of bc.

Yeah the doc will know what to do. And being that you've missed more than one af she should def see you.I'm thinking of calling the doc myself. I'm so tired of all of these wierd symptoms. I took another test this morning for a piece of mind and :bfn:! I'm not surprised just irritable.WHERE ELSE IS AF ALREADY! Ugg! Anyway I hear girls taking vitex. What is it, does your doc have to RX it?


----------



## dodgercpkl

cmwilson said:


> Does anyone have any insight for me? I'm still having the twinges and tightness today...anyone know what this is?
> 
> Thanks!

I don't have any insight other then it sounds like it COULD be ovulation. I can't remember if you said this already, but how long ago was your last af? Do you temp or use opk's at all? 

@Rin - I hope the vitex works for you! Do you follow any type of diet at all? I think we talked about this already, but I can't remember and I have to leave in a few minutes, but I found that for me, exercise was really hard to do. When all of this started, I finally got up the strength to really change my diet and cut out all processed sugars and carbs, and because of that I was finally able to lose weight that I'd been fighting with all my life! I still have about 40 pounds to go, but between the metformin and the diet, I've lost 48 pounds so far!! All that and I'm still working on the exercise bit. lol

@MrsJSH - Your hubby is so cute! I think I would feel the same way as you did when he said that though... I think talking to a doc is wise. The worst they could say is to wait a bit longer, but they MIGHT take action and give you something to kick start your stubborn AF. Keep us posted!! Oh and ask LOTS of questions. Don't just sit and nod like I did for my first few appointments. If you have concerns or questions about anything they are saying, ASK them about it!

@Rachel - *hugs* Sorry you had the let down with the temps. 

@Imsotired - You are more then welcome. :) This has been such an enlightening journey for me, and I love being able to pass on my thought process, as well as successes and failures. 

I'm sending lots of baby dust to each and every one of you! :hugs:


----------



## Rin731

cmwilson said:


> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> 
> Question for you, I'm not exactly sure what is going on whether it is a sign of ov or AF or just my imagination. :wacko: Last night and today (CD 64) I have been feeling an off and on aching feeling on my right side right by my hip. Also when I press on my lower abdomen between my hips it feels tight. Does anyone know what this is? I would really appreciate your insight.
> 
> Thanks ladies! :flower:
> 
> Does anyone have any insight for me? I'm still having the twinges and tightness today...anyone know what this is?
> 
> Thanks!Click to expand...

I wish I did but I don't. I'm CD 84 and had tightness and twinges on my left side CD 81-83 or so. :shrug:


----------



## Rin731

ImSoTired said:


> Mrs. JSH said:
> 
> 
> So let's see, I'm on 86 days now I believe. I'm going to give my doctor a call tomorrow, as I think it's about time, though I'm worried she's just going to say it's from the bc and not want to see me or anything. We'll see, it's a new doctor and I really like her, so I'm hoping she'll surprise me.
> 
> I'm doing okay with it but on Thursday my hubby really wanted to bd, and after said "I really think that was the one to make it happen right there" and seemed so proud of himself. It made me laugh at the time cause it was so cute, but made me feel bad in a way cause I knew the chances are probably slim, since at this point I don't even know if I'm ovulating. At least he doesn't understand it all, and I'll let him be ignorant about it so it's more fun for him, and it means that I will get more lovin than usual if he truly believes anytime can be "the time" lol.
> 
> Only time will tell I guess... Good luck all! I really enjoy being a part of this thread. On top of the support I am also learning a lot about PCOS and things like chlomid and vitex. Gives me hope that there's still plenty of things to try if I do have a bigger problem than just weird after effects of bc.
> 
> Yeah the doc will know what to do. And being that you've missed more than one af she should def see you.I'm thinking of calling the doc myself. I'm so tired of all of these wierd symptoms. I took another test this morning for a piece of mind and :bfn:! I'm not surprised just irritable.WHERE ELSE IS AF ALREADY! Ugg! Anyway I hear girls taking vitex. What is it, does your doc have to RX it?Click to expand...

Vitex is a natural supplement that you can take to regulate your cycles. 
You don't need an Rx at all, as it is a supplement, not a regulated drug like Clomid. I got mine on amazon for $6. 

I'm going to take it 3x daily, for 12 weeks, then 1x daily after that, as the bottle reccomends. 
------
Here's an article with the link to the page:
*
"What is Vitex or Chaste berry?
Vitex agnus-castus (chaste berry) is a well-known herb that has been used for centuries for hormonal imbalances in women. Vitex is one of the oldest phytomedicines. The ancient Greek physicians reported its use in suppressing the libido. Using medicines similar to modern indications, they recommended it as an aid in external wound heeling, complaints of the spleen, and for use in child birth. The English have used Vitex or Chaste berry to suppress the libido as did the Catholic Church, which had it placed in the pockets of neophyte monks to help in their vow of chastity. Early American physicians used it to stimulate lactation and as an emmenagogic. However, there is no contemporary scientific literature to suggest that Vitex or Chaste Berry actually does suppress the libido.

How can Vitex or Chaste berry help me in getting pregnant?
The key to getting pregnant, besides general health and well being, is ovulation and regular menstrual cycles. Vitex or chaste berry has an excellent track record in relieving complaints in women, caused by hormonal imbalances, known as Premenstrual Syndrome. It may also be helpful for women with PCOS (Polycystic Ovary Syndrome) who do not have a normal menstrual cycle. These women thus don&#8217;t ovulate or menstruate and cannot get pregnant. The condition when a woman does not have any menstruation at all is known as amenorrhea.

A large percentage of these menstrual problems are related to insufficient progesterone during the luteal phase of the menstrual cycle, which is called a luteal phase defect or corpus luteum insufficiency. A corpus luteum insufficiency is defined as an abnormally low progesterone level 3 weeks after the onset of menstruation. Insufficient levels of progesterone may result in the formation of ovarian cysts. In addition, some women suffering fro PCOS have too much prolactin, which can inhibit fertility. Vitex may help with both of these problems

How does Vitex or Chaste berry work?
Vitex or Chaste tree berry acts on the hypothalamus and pituitary glands by increasing luteinizing hormone (LH) production and mildly inhibiting the release of follicle stimulating hormone (FSH). This results in a shift in the ratio of estrogen to progesterone, with a rise in progesterone. The ability of chaste tree berry to raise progesterone levels in the body is an indirect effect, so the herb itself is not a hormone.

Lack of menstruation or amenorrhea caused by a lack of ovulation, suggests that the body is producing enough FSH to stimulate the ovaries, and that the ovaries can develop follicles. But here the body is not secreting enough progesterone that they may release that egg. In such women, follicular production of estrogen is sufficient to cause the lining of the uterus (endometrium) to grow and that the sloughed endometrium is able to pass through the cervical opening and the vagina, causing menstruation. Therefore it&#8217;s possible that the problem is a dysfunction in the hypothalamus or pituitary glands. Vitex or chaste berry can be used in such women to alter the hypothalamus or pituitary function for treating amenorrhea (infertility).

Chaste berry is useful for reducing high prolactin levels. High levels of the hormone prolactin are commonly associated with leutal phase defect can also be treated with Vitex. It inhibits prolactin release by the pituitary gland, especially when you are under stress.

How effective is Vitex or Chaste berry?
Vitex works exceptionally well and you will notice tremendous relief around your third or fourth menstrual cycle after you begin taking the Vitex. But when using Vitex or chaste berry, don&#8217;t expect immediate results. It may not have much effect until it is taken for at least 3-6 months. Remember that Vitex or chaste berry is not a hormone. It&#8217;s not the same as taking progesterone and you cannot expect a withdrawal bleed a few days as you would if you were taking progesterone or synthetic progestins.

How much Vitex or Chaste berry should I take?
Every woman is unique and so is her physiology. So the amount and form of Vitex or chaste berry you need won&#8217;t be the same as for someone else. Seek guidance from a licensed naturopathic physician, who would have extensive knowledge of herbs and botanical medicines. Vitex or chaste berry is very safe ad can be taken daily for up to 18 continuous months, unless pregnancy occurs. It is usually taken in the morning as a single daily dose.

As a general guideline, your daily dose could be:
60 drops of Vitex tincture, standardized to contain 6% agusides.
175 mg. or more of standardized Vitex extract, standardized to contain 6% agusides.

You can also take a blend which includes Vitex like Fertilaid for Women to help you balance your hormones and induce ovulation."*

https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/vitex.html


----------



## cmwilson

dodgercpkl said:


> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any insight for me? I'm still having the twinges and tightness today...anyone know what this is?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I don't have any insight other then it sounds like it COULD be ovulation. I can't remember if you said this already, but how long ago was your last af? Do you temp or use opk's at all?
> 
> @Rin - I hope the vitex works for you! Do you follow any type of diet at all? I think we talked about this already, but I can't remember and I have to leave in a few minutes, but I found that for me, exercise was really hard to do. When all of this started, I finally got up the strength to really change my diet and cut out all processed sugars and carbs, and because of that I was finally able to lose weight that I'd been fighting with all my life! I still have about 40 pounds to go, but between the metformin and the diet, I've lost 48 pounds so far!! All that and I'm still working on the exercise bit. lol
> 
> @MrsJSH - Your hubby is so cute! I think I would feel the same way as you did when he said that though... I think talking to a doc is wise. The worst they could say is to wait a bit longer, but they MIGHT take action and give you something to kick start your stubborn AF. Keep us posted!! Oh and ask LOTS of questions. Don't just sit and nod like I did for my first few appointments. If you have concerns or questions about anything they are saying, ASK them about it!
> 
> @Rachel - *hugs* Sorry you had the let down with the temps.
> 
> @Imsotired - You are more then welcome. :) This has been such an enlightening journey for me, and I love being able to pass on my thought process, as well as successes and failures.
> 
> I'm sending lots of baby dust to each and every one of you! :hugs:Click to expand...

I'm on CD 65 today so my last AF was at the end of September. My temp was relatively low the past few days, 97.3 and 97.2. I use OPKs but I've had false positives in the past so I'm not really sure what's going on. I just started taking Vitex on Thursday. I'm wondering if that has something to do with it...


----------



## Rin731

> @Rin - I hope the vitex works for you! Do you follow any type of diet at all? I think we talked about this already, but I can't remember and I have to leave in a few minutes, but I found that for me, exercise was really hard to do. When all of this started, I finally got up the strength to really change my diet and cut out all processed sugars and carbs, and because of that I was finally able to lose weight that I'd been fighting with all my life! I still have about 40 pounds to go, but between the metformin and the diet, I've lost 48 pounds so far!! All that and I'm still working on the exercise bit. lol

I think I need to cut out processed stuff and carbs...:)


----------



## ImSoTired

Rin- Thanks for the info. it's very interesting. I may look into that. Do you think it supresses libido though? I've been on enough meds that have done that. lol


----------



## Allyson11

foquita said:


> my last cycle was 56 days and I'm on CD13 of my new cycle, who knows how long it'll last!
> 
> I was thinking it would be nice if all us girls with long cycles could stick together and give each other a bit of support :D
> 
> I'm taking it easy this month after thinking I had ovulated on CD22 last month then missing my actual ovulation! so for me it's agnus castus and EPO, and just BDing at least every second day to cover us :)
> 
> looking forward to hearing everyone else's stories!
> 
> ***UPDATE***
> 
> i've just added everyone who has posted in the thread on to the list, if you don't want your name there let me know and i will remove it and if you want your name added let me know and i will put it in! let us know when you get your :bfp: so i can update!
> 
> ami1985 :bfp: :happydance:
> 
> baby_nurse
> 
> ashknowsbest
> 
> torsornin
> 
> Helena_Lynn
> 
> MrsBroodyPant
> 
> Riliye :bfp: (ovulation CD26) :happydance:
> 
> Allyson11
> 
> CanadianMaple
> 
> rihanna
> 
> Tryinfor1
> 
> Dalem
> 
> Try Rocking
> 
> MrsDavo
> 
> keepthefaithx
> 
> paula181
> 
> kittylady :bfp: (ovulation CD23) :happydance:
> 
> Lisa92881
> 
> blondeNklutzi
> 
> mrsparoline
> 
> littlesteph
> 
> Agpttc
> 
> gemmybean
> 
> biliboi2 :bfp: (ovulation CD48) :happydance:
> 
> Rachel789
> 
> whigfield
> 
> MollyMalone
> 
> Mrs.stefka
> 
> mrsevewat1
> 
> minimoo90
> 
> rogue53 :bfp: :happydance:
> 
> ciel
> 
> DSM
> 
> KimmyKim
> 
> carelove07
> 
> mrsc81
> 
> Rin731
> 
> MommyDream
> 
> stellae
> 
> nutty1smrs
> 
> kristix
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

I got my bfp yesterday! CD 50! No idea what dpo I was.


----------



## Rachel789

Congrats Allyson! :happydance:


----------



## cmwilson

Congratulations!!! :happydance:


----------



## cmwilson

Need a little help with these OPKs I can never decipher them! Are these positive or negative??? :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







P1010259.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 26









P1010260.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 27









P1010261.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Lisa92881

Looks like they're aaaaalmost positive!! I'll attach a pic of my positive this weekend, as a reference. I use the same kind. But, with that said, I've read some girls on here say they don't get a true positive. Are those 3 from 1 day or 3 days??

https://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee514/Lisa92881/1322340836.jpg


----------



## dodgercpkl

OMG! So excited! I got a positive today!! It's really faint and the digi still isn't picking it up, but I got a POSITIVE! I go in for blood testing within the hour to confirm! Think great and amazing thoughts ladies!! 

Please little bean - be sticky for me!!!


----------



## Lisa92881

Wow 2 BFPs in one day!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats Allison & dodger!!!


----------



## Allyson11

Congrats dodger!!!!


----------



## Mrs. JSH

Wow, this is so awesome! I'm glad I joined this thread when I did, it's so exciting to see women with similar issues as mine getting :bfp:'s!

Congratulations dodger and allison!!! :happydance::happydance:

This is very encouraging!!


----------



## SKP

These AF&#8217;s: 

25 days

78 Days

20 Days

153 Days

41 Days

36 days

30 Days

All my days bewteen each AF in the past year.


----------



## cmwilson

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## Lisa92881

SKP said:


> These AFs:
> 
> 25 days
> 
> 78 Days
> 
> 20 Days
> 
> 153 Days
> 
> 41 Days
> 
> 36 days
> 
> 30 Days
> 
> All my days bewteen each AF in the past year.

Just read the quote in your pic, and it made me cry! Beautiful verse.


----------



## cmwilson

Lisa92881 said:


> Looks like they're aaaaalmost positive!! I'll attach a pic of my positive this weekend, as a reference. I use the same kind. But, with that said, I've read some girls on here say they don't get a true positive. Are those 3 from 1 day or 3 days??
> 
> https://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee514/Lisa92881/1322340836.jpg

They are all from this afternoon. I don't think I've ever had a positive, I was just hoping these were it. :nope:


----------



## Lisa92881

Hmmm. Well those MAY be your positive. Do you have any other ov symptoms? Cramping, sore bb's, watery or EWCM??


----------



## cmwilson

Lisa92881 said:


> Hmmm. Well those MAY be your positive. Do you have any other ov symptoms? Cramping, sore bb's, watery or EWCM??

Well, I mentioned earlier on in the posts that I have been feeling some twinges right next to my right hip and I feel like my lower abdomen is tight. I have some increase in cm but after bc I have less cm. Could this be ov?


----------



## SKP

Lisa92881- That is my fav one of all, I may get a tattoo of that verse sometime in the future. 

I always dreams of marriage and a family :)


----------



## Lisa92881

Hm maybe!! Is this your first cycle with OPKs? How long are your cycles usually, and what cd are you on??


----------



## cmwilson

Lisa92881 said:


> Hm maybe!! Is this your first cycle with OPKs? How long are your cycles usually, and what cd are you on??

This is my second cycle with OPKs and I'm on CD 65 :dohh:


----------



## Lisa92881

cmwilson said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> Hm maybe!! Is this your first cycle with OPKs? How long are your cycles usually, and what cd are you on??
> 
> This is my second cycle with OPKs and I'm on CD 65 :dohh:Click to expand...

Sorry, I just went and re-read the last couple pages and realized I keep asking you questions you already answered!! :blush: My last cycle, I kept getting OPKs like the ones you posted, almost positive but not quite. I also had random crampy days. Unfortunately I never ovulated. :nope: Did you get positives last cycle??


----------



## cmwilson

Lisa92881 said:


> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> Hm maybe!! Is this your first cycle with OPKs? How long are your cycles usually, and what cd :wacko:are you on??
> 
> This is my second cycle with OPKs and I'm on CD 65 :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, I just went and re-read the last couple pages and realized I keep asking you questions you already answered!! :blush: My last cycle, I kept getting OPKs like the ones you posted, almost positive but not quite. I also had random crampy days. Unfortunately I never ovulated. :nope: Did you get positives last cycle??Click to expand...

Haha, that's ok! 

I kind of figure that I am not ovulating, My doc says I didn't last cycle, just wishful thinking I guess. I got some almost positives last cycle too I think, its been so long it's hard to remember! :wacko: Frustrating!


----------



## Lisa92881

That sucks, I'm sorry. I know how frustrating it is. At least your doctor is aware of it, and you're already charting, so you'll be a step ahead of the game when you go get ovulation "help". Stay positive though, the cycle before last I ovulated really late, like cd50, then last cycle was 123 days and I didn't ovulate...but it looks like this cycle I did, so there's always a chance!


----------



## cmwilson

Lisa92881 said:


> That sucks, I'm sorry. I know how frustrating it is. At least your doctor is aware of it, and you're already charting, so you'll be a step ahead of the game when you go get ovulation "help". Stay positive though, the cycle before last I ovulated really late, like cd50, then last cycle was 123 days and I didn't ovulate...but it looks like this cycle I did, so there's always a chance!

Thanks for your help and support. I'm sure this information is back on the thread but I thought I'd just ask, are you ovulating naturally or are you getting "help?" Are your long cycles as a result of bc or other reasons?


----------



## Lisa92881

I'd be pissed if I was getting help and not ovulating until cd35 hahaha. Right now I'm still drug-free. I took provera to end my last cycle, that's the only thing I've taken. The plan is to start me on Clomid after my surgery Friday. I think my long cycles are due to bcp, yeah, I stopped it last October and have been screwy since. I've had 6 cycles, anywhere from 37 days - 123 days. I've had bloodwork done, and it doesn't show any hormones that are off, or any reason why I'm not ovulating. :shrug:


----------



## cmwilson

Lisa92881 said:


> I'd be pissed if I was getting help and not ovulating until cd35 hahaha. Right now I'm still drug-free. I took provera to end my last cycle, that's the only thing I've taken. The plan is to start me on Clomid after my surgery Friday. I think my long cycles are due to bcp, yeah, I stopped it last October and have been screwy since. I've had 6 cycles, anywhere from 37 days - 123 days. I've had bloodwork done, and it doesn't show any hormones that are off, or any reason why I'm not ovulating. :shrug:

Got to love that, when everything is normal and nothing acts as if you are normal! :growlmad: I think I'll give it a year until I look for help. I wish you luck with Clomid and your surgery! :happydance:


----------



## Lisa92881

Yup, the doctor even said "all your bloodword results look normal"....and I wanted to scream, "well clearly *something* isn't normal!!!!" -- but I controlled myself. :haha:

Thanks for the good luck wishes. I'll let you girls know how my surgery goes.


----------



## MommyDream

dodgercpkl said:


> OMG! So excited! I got a positive today!! It's really faint and the digi still isn't picking it up, but I got a POSITIVE! I go in for blood testing within the hour to confirm! Think great and amazing thoughts ladies!!
> 
> Please little bean - be sticky for me!!!

Congrats dodger!!!! Keep us posted!!


----------



## Mrs. JSH

Good morning my long cycle friends! So I just got off the phone with my gyno, and she told me that she's going to prescribe me provera today, and that I should just take another hpt tonight to make sure before I start taking the pills tomorrow since it's been over 3 months since my last period. She said if that doesn't work then I have to go in for bloodwork EEEKK!! Hopefully this will work and I will be moving in the right direction. Any tips for what I should expect from Provera? Anyone take it and get any weird side effects or anything?


----------



## ImSoTired

My doc ordered me bloodwork already! I hate bloodwork:cry: I hope they find a solution to some of my problems through it though. Probably going for it on saturday.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Mrs. JSH said:


> Good morning my long cycle friends! So I just got off the phone with my gyno, and she told me that she's going to prescribe me provera today, and that I should just take another hpt tonight to make sure before I start taking the pills tomorrow since it's been over 3 months since my last period. She said if that doesn't work then I have to go in for bloodwork EEEKK!! Hopefully this will work and I will be moving in the right direction. Any tips for what I should expect from Provera? Anyone take it and get any weird side effects or anything?

I don't remember any side effects, but I had this distinct feeling that I'd made a mistake by taking it afterwards. Nothing to really back up that feeling just a weird feeling to have. My OB just prescribed it for the one cycle and I ended up not getting another period for another almost 7 months and then only because of using prometrium. My current OB prefers prometrium and I feel better on that because it's more of a bio-identical and can safely be taken while pregnant. 

How long is your prescription for? Neither provera nor prometrium are a fix all, and if your hormones are out of whack from more then just normal coming off bc issues, then you might end up like me and need more then just one months worth of help (as well as other medication). 

I'm really not trying to scare you, but I went in unaware and accepting of what my previous OB said, and I have learned from that. I'm not sure if I would term it a mistake for me, but I'm very glad I have the OB that I have now and that I've had such thorough bloodwork done that showed that there was an underlying problem to my lack of periods that things like provera and prometrium weren't going to fix.


----------



## Mrs. JSH

Hey dodger!

No worries, you're not scaring me. I was already scared lol, and I asked for input for a reason :)

So the prescription is for 10 days, then she said 7 days after that I should get af, and if I don't she will do bloodwork. She said that I could just wait and see and not take the provera, but I don't want to keep waiting, I'd rather feel that I'm doing something. If I do get af and then nothing for another month or so, I will probably push her to do the bloodwork anyways. I guess I am just hoping that this will work to get my af and then my body will start to regulate more afterwards. 

I see what you mean though, and knowing what your experience was I will definitely make sure that I get some tests if af doesn't start to regulate after the provera. And I will ask her about prometrium too, the next time I talk to her. If you don't mind me asking, what was the underlying problem? 

For some reason, I've always had the feeling I wouldn't be able to get pregnant, even when I was younger (though of course I used protection and bcp just in case), and back then it didn't matter to me cause I thought I never wanted to have kids. Now here we are. Weird, I know. My first pap I had (I was 15 I believe) was abnormal, and I remember looking up about abnormal paps and seeing something about cervical cancer and infertility, and I think it just stuck in my head.


----------



## Leannxo

Hey ladies My cycles are also forever long my last cycle was 49 days. I hate having a long cycles. One month af will come on the 11th then the next 21 then ill skip a month! it drives me crazy


----------



## Lisa92881

Mrs. JSH - I had no side effects at all from Provera! :thumbup: I just took it in October to end a 123 day cycle. The exciting thing is that this cycle I just ovulated this weekend on CD 35, so I won't need Provera again. :happydance: So, because you need it once doesn't need you'll always need it (and hopefully I won't need it again!!) Good luck!!


----------



## ImSoTired

Does provera make you ovulate? or just bring on some sort of af? I assume thats the docs next step for me if my bloodwork shows I haven't ovulated or I miss another cycle. I'm sorta scared. I may not be able to go for my bloodwork sat. I may have to move it back. Maybe I'll have af by then. I was just eating dinner with dh and I had this strange twinging pain on my left side. Maybe I ovulated! lol. I wish. I'm such a wreck. :dust: to you ladies!


----------



## Rachel789

CD 21 here, I am hoping based on my OPKs I ovulated today or will tomorrow. I was out of town for a week so I was unable to start OPKs until yesterday (CD20). I took one yesterday and one today. It looked near positive yesterday and todays looked a little lighter so I am hoping yesterdays was either on the way to the postive or maybe on the way out. 

What do you think?

CD20



CD21


----------



## Rachel789

ImSoTired said:


> Does provera make you ovulate? or just bring on some sort of af? I assume thats the docs next step for me if my bloodwork shows I haven't ovulated or I miss another cycle. I'm sorta scared. I may not be able to go for my bloodwork sat. I may have to move it back. Maybe I'll have af by then. I was just eating dinner with dh and I had this strange twinging pain on my left side. Maybe I ovulated! lol. I wish. I'm such a wreck. :dust: to you ladies!

I never took provera but from what I have read it just brings on AF and does not cause you to ovulate. Good luck and :dust: to you as well!


----------



## cmwilson

Hi ladies, I am right there with you. I'm on CD 67. Ugh!:growlmad: I thought I had a positive OPK on Monday and thought I might ovulate yesterday but no temp spike today! I thought I had ov pains and ewcm but I guess it was just wishful thinking. :cry:

The neverending cycle continues. I'm thinking if I don't get AF by the middle of December I may call my doc and ask about provera or prometrium. Id ask for bloodwork but I doubt she'll do it as its only been 5 months. :nope:


----------



## dodgercpkl

Mrs. JSH said:


> Hey dodger!
> 
> No worries, you're not scaring me. I was already scared lol, and I asked for input for a reason :)
> 
> So the prescription is for 10 days, then she said 7 days after that I should get af, and if I don't she will do bloodwork. She said that I could just wait and see and not take the provera, but I don't want to keep waiting, I'd rather feel that I'm doing something. If I do get af and then nothing for another month or so, I will probably push her to do the bloodwork anyways. I guess I am just hoping that this will work to get my af and then my body will start to regulate more afterwards.
> 
> I see what you mean though, and knowing what your experience was I will definitely make sure that I get some tests if af doesn't start to regulate after the provera. And I will ask her about prometrium too, the next time I talk to her. If you don't mind me asking, what was the underlying problem?
> 
> For some reason, I've always had the feeling I wouldn't be able to get pregnant, even when I was younger (though of course I used protection and bcp just in case), and back then it didn't matter to me cause I thought I never wanted to have kids. Now here we are. Weird, I know. My first pap I had (I was 15 I believe) was abnormal, and I remember looking up about abnormal paps and seeing something about cervical cancer and infertility, and I think it just stuck in my head.

It turns out that I have PCOS and that my hormones were all messed up from being insulin resistant, overweight and coming off of birth control. I honestly don't know if they would have ever righted themselves on their own or kept being all crazy. My endocrinologist is the one that made the diagnosis based on extensive blood testing, and then put my on metformin to help regulate my insulin resistance. 

I'm so glad that the Provera didn't work in my case, because these are things that I needed to know about. The insulin resistance would eventually have turned into diabetes for one thing, for another PCOS ladies are more susceptible to gestational diabetes and to miscarriages. I'm happy to report that in the last 3 months, I've gotten my hormones working normally again, my insulin resistance is on the way down, my cholesterol levels are normalizing, and my blood pressure is normal again. Oh yeah and I've lost a total of 48 pounds!

My old OB sounds a lot like yours, and for the purposes of TTC, that's probably going to be faster, but like I said, for me, I'm glad that it didn't work and that I found a new OB that wanted to look into things more and find out the underlying reasons behind the issues. Now I'll be a happier, healthier mom when the time comes. :)

@I'mSoTired - it's just to induce periods. Clomid or Femara are typically the ones used to bring on ovulation.


----------



## ImSoTired

Your story sounds a lot like mine. I am going to have bloodwork done soon and I pray that that isn't the case but I hafta say the long cycles the hormones, weight gain....sounds like the story of my life. It's encouraging to hear your story though. So did you indeed get your bfp?Thanks


----------



## dodgercpkl

ImSoTired said:


> Your story sounds a lot like mine. I am going to have bloodwork done soon and I pray that that isn't the case but I hafta say the long cycles the hormones, weight gain....sounds like the story of my life. It's encouraging to hear your story though. So did you indeed get your bfp?Thanks

Yes and no. With the blood test coming back as a negative, I'm at a stand still with my OB. However both yesterday (3 times) and today (1 time so far), I've gotten positive HPT's. So now that I'm thinking more clearly about things, I'm planning to call my OB tomorrow and see A) what kind of test they did (qualitative or quantitative - I think it might have been qualitative and that's the easiest one to get a false positive on if you do it too early), B) see if I can get a copy of it, and C) ask them what the plan is if I'm continuing to get positive HPT's because right now I wouldn't feel comfortable inducing my period!

I'm also going to try 2 more different kinds of HPT's and see what results I get on those... and I'm planning on testing once a day until either they agree to give me another test (and this time I want to make sure it's quantitative and that we do a pee test) or I start getting negative results on the hpt's.

I don't know how much credence to give this, but I know that I *feel* differently. Like I'm carrying myself differently, like my middle region just feels different then usual. I could be making things up to torment myself, but I can't ever remember feeling like this. Someone once told me that when you are pregnant, you just *know* it, and if that is true, then I'd have to say that I just *know* that I'm pregnant.


----------



## ImSoTired

Your whole story gives me hope. I feel like I may be in the same situation that you were in. I hope I can get back on track also. I have heard so many times that it is very difficult to get a false positive on an hpt. It sounds very possible that you may be pg. Keep testing until you convince the doc to retest you. Good luck!


----------



## dodgercpkl

ImSoTired said:


> Your whole story gives me hope. I feel like I may be in the same situation that you were in. I hope I can get back on track also. I have heard so many times that it is very difficult to get a false positive on an hpt. It sounds very possible that you may be pg. Keep testing until you convince the doc to retest you. Good luck!

I'm glad that sharing my story can give you hope! I'm here for you if you ever need an ear or have any questions. Personally I think one of the silver linings of all of this is that I can share my successes with others!! :) 

I plan to! I'm actually calling my OB tomorrow to ask them about continued positives and doing a quantitative blood test (I think they did a qualitative) and to ask about getting a copy of my previous blood test results. I see hope in the continued positives each day. :)


----------



## minichicky

Hi ladies can I Join please?
I cam of BC in October and am still waiting for AF (see ticker)
I had longer cycles before anyway 35 days so am impatiently waiting this first AF to come!
Were BD regularly and HPT each week and so far nothing, its just a waiting game at the moment. It took me 4 cycles to fall with my first but the ended in MMC and 2 after that with my boy so Im really hoping that things sort themselves out soon.


----------



## mrsc81

After my way delayed ov on cd 39/40, i am now on cd 1.. last cycle was 54 days, longest ive had all year, i was pretty stressed with several things so im hoping this cycle is more to my usual 35-42 days. Started Agnus Castus today, other plans for this cycle.. continue with my cbfm, grapefruit juice and continue with santogen mother to be vits. My next af should be due around dh 36th birthday which is beginning of january, hoping i get a new year bfp!


----------



## Rin731

dodgercpkl said:


> Mrs. JSH said:
> 
> 
> Hey dodger!
> 
> No worries, you're not scaring me. I was already scared lol, and I asked for input for a reason :)
> 
> So the prescription is for 10 days, then she said 7 days after that I should get af, and if I don't she will do bloodwork. She said that I could just wait and see and not take the provera, but I don't want to keep waiting, I'd rather feel that I'm doing something. If I do get af and then nothing for another month or so, I will probably push her to do the bloodwork anyways. I guess I am just hoping that this will work to get my af and then my body will start to regulate more afterwards.
> 
> I see what you mean though, and knowing what your experience was I will definitely make sure that I get some tests if af doesn't start to regulate after the provera. And I will ask her about prometrium too, the next time I talk to her. If you don't mind me asking, what was the underlying problem?
> 
> For some reason, I've always had the feeling I wouldn't be able to get pregnant, even when I was younger (though of course I used protection and bcp just in case), and back then it didn't matter to me cause I thought I never wanted to have kids. Now here we are. Weird, I know. My first pap I had (I was 15 I believe) was abnormal, and I remember looking up about abnormal paps and seeing something about cervical cancer and infertility, and I think it just stuck in my head.
> 
> It turns out that I have PCOS and that my hormones were all messed up from being insulin resistant, overweight and coming off of birth control. I honestly don't know if they would have ever righted themselves on their own or kept being all crazy. My endocrinologist is the one that made the diagnosis based on extensive blood testing, and then put my on metformin to help regulate my insulin resistance.
> 
> I'm so glad that the Provera didn't work in my case, because these are things that I needed to know about. The insulin resistance would eventually have turned into diabetes for one thing, for another PCOS ladies are more susceptible to gestational diabetes and to miscarriages. I'm happy to report that in the last 3 months, I've gotten my hormones working normally again, my insulin resistance is on the way down, my cholesterol levels are normalizing, and my blood pressure is normal again. Oh yeah and I've lost a total of 48 pounds!
> 
> My old OB sounds a lot like yours, and for the purposes of TTC, that's probably going to be faster, but like I said, for me, I'm glad that it didn't work and that I found a new OB that wanted to look into things more and find out the underlying reasons behind the issues. Now I'll be a happier, healthier mom when the time comes. :)
> 
> @I'mSoTired - it's just to induce periods. Clomid or Femara are typically the ones used to bring on ovulation.Click to expand...

:dohh: I really want to get down to my old weight- 150 lbs, and right now I weigh 225-230. It's so daunting. I think I need to focus on the diet you've talked about before. 

It's just *so hard* when I have to work my butt off to lose anything, but to gain I just barely have to look at food.:growlmad:


I think an exercise DVD is in order for this afternoon. :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. JSH

dodgercpkl said:


> Mrs. JSH said:
> 
> 
> Hey dodger!
> 
> No worries, you're not scaring me. I was already scared lol, and I asked for input for a reason :)
> 
> So the prescription is for 10 days, then she said 7 days after that I should get af, and if I don't she will do bloodwork. She said that I could just wait and see and not take the provera, but I don't want to keep waiting, I'd rather feel that I'm doing something. If I do get af and then nothing for another month or so, I will probably push her to do the bloodwork anyways. I guess I am just hoping that this will work to get my af and then my body will start to regulate more afterwards.
> 
> I see what you mean though, and knowing what your experience was I will definitely make sure that I get some tests if af doesn't start to regulate after the provera. And I will ask her about prometrium too, the next time I talk to her. If you don't mind me asking, what was the underlying problem?
> 
> For some reason, I've always had the feeling I wouldn't be able to get pregnant, even when I was younger (though of course I used protection and bcp just in case), and back then it didn't matter to me cause I thought I never wanted to have kids. Now here we are. Weird, I know. My first pap I had (I was 15 I believe) was abnormal, and I remember looking up about abnormal paps and seeing something about cervical cancer and infertility, and I think it just stuck in my head.
> 
> It turns out that I have PCOS and that my hormones were all messed up from being insulin resistant, overweight and coming off of birth control. I honestly don't know if they would have ever righted themselves on their own or kept being all crazy. My endocrinologist is the one that made the diagnosis based on extensive blood testing, and then put my on metformin to help regulate my insulin resistance.
> 
> I'm so glad that the Provera didn't work in my case, because these are things that I needed to know about. The insulin resistance would eventually have turned into diabetes for one thing, for another PCOS ladies are more susceptible to gestational diabetes and to miscarriages. I'm happy to report that in the last 3 months, I've gotten my hormones working normally again, my insulin resistance is on the way down, my cholesterol levels are normalizing, and my blood pressure is normal again. Oh yeah and I've lost a total of 48 pounds!
> 
> My old OB sounds a lot like yours, and for the purposes of TTC, that's probably going to be faster, but like I said, for me, I'm glad that it didn't work and that I found a new OB that wanted to look into things more and find out the underlying reasons behind the issues. Now I'll be a happier, healthier mom when the time comes. :)
> 
> @I'mSoTired - it's just to induce periods. Clomid or Femara are typically the ones used to bring on ovulation.Click to expand...

Thanks for sharing dodger! Once you said it I remember reading you talking about it before. I did a bunch of research yesterday on provera, chlomid, pcos, and other infertility problems (I don't know why, just to freak myself out I guess, lol). Hearing your story I am kind of wishing that I was just going for bloodwork right away, but I don't have any of the symptoms of pcos; I'm at a healthy weight and all that, so I'm not sure that would be the problem. Hopefully it's just the bc and I'll be regular-ish again soon. But I'm definitely going to push my doc for bloodwork and ask a million more questions if this doesn't work for me. I do really like my ob and she's been really good about answering all my questions, even when I first started asking her about ttc, so hopefully she will do right by me. But I'll definitely keep all this in mind. Starting the pills today... fingers crossed!

I hope you are right about your bfp and doc is wrong! They do say you just know. And how many hpt's can be wrong? That seems like too much of a coincidence that they are all saying bfp. Good luck! Can't wait to hear that it's official!!

And congrats on the weight loss!! That is AMAZING! :kiss:


----------



## cmwilson

After doing some Internet research I tried some yoga for fertility today. I cant be sure since it's been so long but when I last did yoga like this I'm pretty sure AF came soon after which is why I stopped doing it cause you're not supposed to do it during AF. I just never got back into it but I'm hoping it will help this time around. Has anyone tried yoga? I also saw some info on acupressure. I thought I'd give that a shot. I'll try anything really...:wacko:


----------



## dodgercpkl

Mrs. JSH said:


> I hope you are right about your bfp and doc is wrong! They do say you just know. And how many hpt's can be wrong? That seems like too much of a coincidence that they are all saying bfp. Good luck! Can't wait to hear that it's official!!
> 
> And congrats on the weight loss!! That is AMAZING! :kiss:

Thank you!! As for the HPT's, I called my OB's office this morning and told them that I'd now had 9 positive HPT's over the course of 4 consecutive days with 2 different brands and asked them for a quantitative test. They told me to come in! So I did that at noon and should have the results for that by noon my time tomorrow (about 12 hours from now not that I'm counting or anything... :blush:). They also had me do a urine test and it came up positive! At first they told me they didn't see anything but I looked at it and saw a line, when they looked again, they saw it too. :) That makes 10 tests, 4 days, and 3 different brands that all saw positive. Hopefully that means I'll get fantastic news in the AM!


----------



## ImSoTired

Girls, help me out here. I'm very confused. I'm on cd53 I think and my doctor is now aware and her ordered me some bloodwork which I will be going to get as soon as I get a chance. Yesterday I spotted a few times and had some very mild cramps. I thought that af was starting. Now, nothing! This happened to me on Nov 20th also but the spotting then was barely there, only once, and I thought it might have been because dh and I did the bd:blush:.I am really emotional:cry: like I have PMS but I have no pain in my boobs or any other symptoms. Do you think af is coming on really slowly? I'm really confused.:shrug:


----------



## dodgercpkl

It's possible that you could be experiencing implantation bleeding, or gearing up for AF, or just having some midcycle spotting. I think you answered this but I can't remember, did you have a confirmed ovulation this cycle?


----------



## ImSoTired

dodgercpkl said:


> It's possible that you could be experiencing implantation bleeding, or gearing up for AF, or just having some midcycle spotting. I think you answered this but I can't remember, did you have a confirmed ovulation this cycle?

No I haven't started tracking my ov yet. I have only been trying since like aug or sept and haden't seen the need to until this super long cycle but I have since bought opks and was planning on starting after this af. I started cramping on Wed, it was like the whole lower half of my body but sort of a dull ache. But I was doing a lot of running around so I attributed it to that. And I continued the mild cramps yesterday and began to spot. I sighed a sigh or relief thinking at least I won't be in limbo anymore and can start opk. Now...nothing! I'm really confused.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Well two things come to mind based on my very limited experience. First, it COULD be that your body had a small ovulation which caused enough spotting to make you think you were getting your full AF. This happened to me last cycle. I didn't think I'd ovulated, but I did know that I had a day and a 1/2 of heavy spotting where I was SURE that AF was coming and then it just disappeared.

The 2nd possibility is the implantation bleeding. I had spotting and cramping one day this cycle that I'm pretty sure was implantation bleeding. 

It might be neither of those, but those are both things I've experienced, so I figured I would pass it on.


----------



## ImSoTired

Thanks for the input. If it were implantation bleeding and I go for blood work a week from tomorrow do you think it would pick up the preg hormone or do you think it would be to early? I have my hopes but I also heave my doubts. We'll see what happens. lol 

As for you, I bet you're prob pg. Have you researched why you would have 10+ positives without being preg?Do you know whether or not you ov'd? I really don't think 10 bfps would be some sort of fluke.


----------



## dodgercpkl

ImSoTired said:


> Thanks for the input. If it were implantation bleeding and I go for blood work a week from tomorrow do you think it would pick up the preg hormone or do you think it would be to early? I have my hopes but I also heave my doubts. We'll see what happens. lol
> 
> As for you, I bet you're prob pg. Have you researched why you would have 10+ positives without being preg?Do you know whether or not you ov'd? I really don't think 10 bfps would be some sort of fluke.

It might, but it would be a bit early maybe. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!

As for the pg bit, I think I am pregnant too. I'm thinking 10 bfps (well now 11, I had another positive this morning) are too many to be flukes. I'm positive I O'd though I don't have blood confirmation or opk/cbfm confirmations. My temps are pretty clear in showing that I o'd. I'm just not positive what day it was. It's either cd10 or cd19. As for researching, I have actually. I found a website that said that you can get positives on hpt's and a negative qualitative blood test and still be pregnant because the qualitative blood tests are not always as sensitive as the hpt's! Strange to find that out eh? That's why this current blood test that I'm awaiting (very anxiously I might add!) is a quantitative. It will tell the amount of hCG in my blood and that will give a much more accurate picture of whether I'm pregnant or not! I'm thinking more and more that I caught it really early - like REALLY early. So hopefully I get amazing news in a few hours. :)


----------



## ImSoTired

Good luck I hope it is in fact bfp!


----------



## MrsDavo

Fingers crossed for you dodger! The wait must be killing you! Xx


----------



## dodgercpkl

The wait is over!! I've been confirmed as pregnant! I caught it waaaaay early and have a tiny level of 10 hCG in my blood, but it's enough to confirm pregnancy!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I'm so stoked right now! :) Thank you so much for your well wishes and encouragement!!


----------



## ImSoTired

:thumbup:Wow! Congratulations! You are really an inspiration! I knew all those pee tests couldn't be wrong! Good luck!:flower:


----------



## Mrs. JSH

dodgercpkl said:


> The wait is over!! I've been confirmed as pregnant! I caught it waaaaay early and have a tiny level of 10 hCG in my blood, but it's enough to confirm pregnancy!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I'm so stoked right now! :) Thank you so much for your well wishes and encouragement!!

Totally awesome!! Congratulations!!!! Now you get to post in the bfp section! Wooohooo for you!!!!:dance::dance:


----------



## dodgercpkl

Mrs. JSH said:


> dodgercpkl said:
> 
> 
> The wait is over!! I've been confirmed as pregnant! I caught it waaaaay early and have a tiny level of 10 hCG in my blood, but it's enough to confirm pregnancy!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I'm so stoked right now! :) Thank you so much for your well wishes and encouragement!!
> 
> Totally awesome!! Congratulations!!!! Now you get to post in the bfp section! Wooohooo for you!!!!:dance::dance:Click to expand...

haha true! I'm only just beginning to explore a bit. lol WHHEEEEE!!!! :happydance:


----------



## cmwilson

dodgercpkl said:


> The wait is over!! I've been confirmed as pregnant! I caught it waaaaay early and have a tiny level of 10 hCG in my blood, but it's enough to confirm pregnancy!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I'm so stoked right now! :) Thank you so much for your well wishes and encouragement!!

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## dodgercpkl

Thank you!!! :D


----------



## SKP

Congrtas,


----------



## Rachel789

Congrats! What CD did you ovulate?

Does anyone know if ovulating late is bad for fertility? I have been reading conflicting things online and now I am nervous my late ovulate is significantly decreasing my chances of getting pregnant. :cry:


----------



## dodgercpkl

Rachel789 said:


> Congrats! What CD did you ovulate?
> 
> Does anyone know if ovulating late is bad for fertility? I have been reading conflicting things online and now I am nervous my late ovulate is significantly decreasing my chances of getting pregnant. :cry:

Haha I think I might have to let you know on that. I THINK I ovulated on cd10, but it could just as easily have been cd19. Normal timeline-wise it matches up better with cd10 with the spotting and implantation dip, until the bfp. The numbers for my beta would suggest that cd19 might be the actual date since it would seem that I caught it REALLY REALLY early. I can't wait to have my first ultrasound or sonogram and see what the doctors come up with for my due date!


----------



## Lisa92881

dodgercpkl said:


> The wait is over!! I've been confirmed as pregnant! I caught it waaaaay early and have a tiny level of 10 hCG in my blood, but it's enough to confirm pregnancy!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I'm so stoked right now! :) Thank you so much for your well wishes and encouragement!!

Congratulations!!! :hugs: You must have been using some super sensitive HPTs!! ;)


----------



## dodgercpkl

Lisa92881 said:


> dodgercpkl said:
> 
> 
> The wait is over!! I've been confirmed as pregnant! I caught it waaaaay early and have a tiny level of 10 hCG in my blood, but it's enough to confirm pregnancy!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I'm so stoked right now! :) Thank you so much for your well wishes and encouragement!!
> 
> Congratulations!!! :hugs: You must have been using some super sensitive HPTs!! ;)Click to expand...

Haha! Apparently so, since they caught it a week before the blood test that showed it at 10! I see God's hand all over this. I was suppose to induce AF if I hadn't had a period or positive pregnancy sign by cd35. Had the tests actually only been as sensitive as they say, then it's possible that I might still not have shown positive on them by then!


----------



## MrsDavo

Congratulations! So happy for you! Xx


----------



## foquita

CONGRATULATIONS to Allyson and dodger, I'm so happy for you two :happydance: happy and healthy 9 months to both of you :cloud9:

we have 7 BFPs now ladies :D 

WELCOME to the new girls, i added you on to the front page - if i've forgotten anyone please let me know :) you need to update us when you get your BFP so that we can keep adding them up! 

hope everyone is doing good, AF came for me last week or the week before - i'm not keeping track. i don't even know what CD i am and i'm going to keep it that way! we're just going to BD loads and i got fertili-tea and conceive+ to try though i haven't tried either yet! 

i saw this in the paper yesterday (i don't read the daily mail can i just point out :haha: :haha: it was just the newspaper that came up when i googled it!) 

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/...-costing-30p-day-answer-getting-pregnant.html


----------



## cmwilson

Hi foquita,

Would you mind adding me to your list? I believe I'm a long cycle girl considering today is CD 70 and I have no ov. :-(

Thanks!


----------



## foquita

cmwilson said:


> Hi foquita,
> 
> Would you mind adding me to your list? I believe I'm a long cycle girl considering today is CD 70 and I have no ov. :-(
> 
> Thanks!

i'm so sorry! i thought i had added you in ages ago, because you post a lot - my mistake..can't believe i forgot you :hugs:


----------



## cmwilson

That's ok, no harm done! :thumbup:


----------



## dodgercpkl

Thank you so much ladies! If it's ok, I'll probably hang around at least a bit longer.

I was just reading that article foquita and now I have a question. Those pills sound like they have a lot of the stuff that the pre-natals that I take have in them. Are those considered different then pre-natals or are pre-natals something that isn't done there?


----------



## foquita

dodgercpkl said:


> Thank you so much ladies! If it's ok, I'll probably hang around at least a bit longer.
> 
> I was just reading that article foquita and now I have a question. Those pills sound like they have a lot of the stuff that the pre-natals that I take have in them. Are those considered different then pre-natals or are pre-natals something that isn't done there?

i think they are just normal pre-natals to be honest! but maybe because it is a big company they can afford to do the research if you know what i mean. i just thought prenatals were more for your health pre-baby rather than a way to get a BFP so the article excited me yesterday. i'm waiting for OH to get in from work then we're going to go and get some :haha: 

i just take folic acid and normal multivitamins just now, i might as well swap that for the pregnacare conception ones! :)

yeah please hang about and keep your happy pregnant energy in the thread as good luck for us :) xxxx


----------



## mrsc81

Yes i read the pregnacare conception article yesterday, i was taking them but i changed to sanatogen mother to be - why? - because they gave me cramps for 2 weeks when i started taking them, pregnancy symptoms and real bad pms before af, a short lp and spotting 4 days prior to af. I think there also the reason i had a delayed ov last cycle too, ov was cd 39/40 and 54 days long! The longest it has been ever! Maybe things would of settled down but there is a thread on here where lots of women have had same problems, ive still got almost a full packet so ive decided to take one every few days and my sanatogen on the other days. It might be ok for you but just be aware. Some of the vitamins in them have like 500% of the recommended daily intake!
My dh still takes the wellman conception.


----------



## dodgercpkl

foquita said:


> i think they are just normal pre-natals to be honest! but maybe because it is a big company they can afford to do the research if you know what i mean. i just thought prenatals were more for your health pre-baby rather than a way to get a BFP so the article excited me yesterday. i'm waiting for OH to get in from work then we're going to go and get some :haha:
> 
> i just take folic acid and normal multivitamins just now, i might as well swap that for the pregnacare conception ones! :)
> 
> yeah please hang about and keep your happy pregnant energy in the thread as good luck for us :) xxxx

Haha ok that makes sense now! I hope they work for you! :) As mrsc81 says, each lady responds differently to each type of prenatal, so they might not work for you, but I do hope they do!!


----------



## Sapphia

Can I join you please girls? I am currently on CD 80, not sure if I have ovulated yet, but don't think so :flower:


----------



## foquita

mrsc81 said:


> Yes i read the pregnacare conception article yesterday, i was taking them but i changed to sanatogen mother to be - why? - because they gave me cramps for 2 weeks when i started taking them, pregnancy symptoms and real bad pms before af, a short lp and spotting 4 days prior to af. I think there also the reason i had a delayed ov last cycle too, ov was cd 39/40 and 54 days long! The longest it has been ever! Maybe things would of settled down but there is a thread on here where lots of women have had same problems, ive still got almost a full packet so ive decided to take one every few days and my sanatogen on the other days. It might be ok for you but just be aware. Some of the vitamins in them have like 500% of the recommended daily intake!
> My dh still takes the wellman conception.

shiiiiiit! i'm not sure i want to try them then :/ i am really really wary of doing anything to my cycle that might bugger it up. i couldn't handle being any crazier than i am with pms so i don't want that :haha: 

thank you so much for the heads up. how long did you take them for? i'm going to do a bit of research on them now. that research is obviously done by the company isn't it, so it'll say good things. 

do you know the thread where people were discussing it? xxxx


----------



## foquita

Sapphia said:


> Can I join you please girls? I am currently on CD 80, not sure if I have ovulated yet, but don't think so :flower:

of course :D i added you to the front page :) 

what's your story? do you always have long cycles?


----------



## Sapphia

foquita said:


> Sapphia said:
> 
> 
> Can I join you please girls? I am currently on CD 80, not sure if I have ovulated yet, but don't think so :flower:
> 
> of course :D i added you to the front page :)
> 
> what's your story? do you always have long cycles?Click to expand...

Thanks :D 

My cycles average about 40 days, my longest one prior to this was 45 days, so I am not sure what is going on!


----------



## foquita

Sapphia said:


> foquita said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapphia said:
> 
> 
> Can I join you please girls? I am currently on CD 80, not sure if I have ovulated yet, but don't think so :flower:
> 
> of course :D i added you to the front page :)
> 
> what's your story? do you always have long cycles?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks :D
> 
> My cycles average about 40 days, my longest one prior to this was 45 days, so I am not sure what is going on!Click to expand...

have you been to the docs or anything? that's a huge difference, i would be going insane with impatience :( take it you have taken loads of pregnancy tests??


----------



## Sapphia

foquita said:


> Sapphia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foquita said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapphia said:
> 
> 
> Can I join you please girls? I am currently on CD 80, not sure if I have ovulated yet, but don't think so :flower:
> 
> of course :D i added you to the front page :)
> 
> what's your story? do you always have long cycles?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks :D
> 
> My cycles average about 40 days, my longest one prior to this was 45 days, so I am not sure what is going on!Click to expand...
> 
> have you been to the docs or anything? that's a huge difference, i would be going insane with impatience :( take it you have taken loads of pregnancy tests??Click to expand...

I have taken 3 hpts, all 1 week apart and all :bfn: Went to the docs at CD69 and had a blood test, which came back normal. Now I am just waiting for something to happen :shrug:


----------



## Rachel789

Welcome Sappia!

I am getting impatient here! CD 24 and no ovulation yet. This is my 3rd cycle off BCP first cycle was 44 days (not sure when/if I ovulated) 2nd cycle 37 days (Ov CD 24) and I was REALLY hoping it was going to be earlier once again this cycle but :nope:. I think I had some EWCM yesterday but my OPK was kind of a medium shade not positive so I have no idea when I should expect to O.

I read that when you O late your egg quality is not good, that is really upsetting me. Has anyone else heard this? If I do not get my BFP this cycle I think I may try soy to move up ovulation next cycle, I have heard good things about it.

I hope everyone is doing well! :flower:


----------



## MRItech14

Can I join too? My cycles have always been long in the past. I came off bc pill last June and my crazy body ovulated on cd 16 (sooooo early for me) and low and behold i got pregnant. Unfortunately I had a missed m/c at 9 weeks and had a D&C in august. Since then I had a 31 day cycle, then 44 days last month with two mid cycle spotting days, and now here I am at cd 28 with no sign of O. (have been using opks and temping) Sooooo frustrating.

I'm curious about this Agnus Castus stuff and may try it next cycle.


----------



## mrsc81

foquita said:


> mrsc81 said:
> 
> 
> Yes i read the pregnacare conception article yesterday, i was taking them but i changed to sanatogen mother to be - why? - because they gave me cramps for 2 weeks when i started taking them, pregnancy symptoms and real bad pms before af, a short lp and spotting 4 days prior to af. I think there also the reason i had a delayed ov last cycle too, ov was cd 39/40 and 54 days long! The longest it has been ever! Maybe things would of settled down but there is a thread on here where lots of women have had same problems, ive still got almost a full packet so ive decided to take one every few days and my sanatogen on the other days. It might be ok for you but just be aware. Some of the vitamins in them have like 500% of the recommended daily intake!
> My dh still takes the wellman conception.
> 
> shiiiiiit! i'm not sure i want to try them then :/ i am really really wary of doing anything to my cycle that might bugger it up. i couldn't handle being any crazier than i am with pms so i don't want that :haha:
> 
> thank you so much for the heads up. how long did you take them for? i'm going to do a bit of research on them now. that research is obviously done by the company isn't it, so it'll say good things.
> 
> do you know the thread where people were discussing it? xxxxClick to expand...


I was taking them for 8 weeks, ive never felt cramps or pains in my bbs like it, my nipples were on fire! I had to miss the gym for 2wks the cramps were that bad! Did you also notice the article said the people they did the study on were doing ivf? It seems quite obvious they would have a higher chance of getting pregnant when using ivf!
Here is the thread i responded to https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...acare-conception-tablets-missed-period-7.html
Type in google pregnacare conception delayed period and theres alot of other forums discussing the same thing.
Theres some positive reviews about it but also plenty of negative, i dont want to mess my cycle up anymore, 35-42 days was long enough already but then 54 days last cycle was very frustrating!


----------



## foquita

MRItech14 said:


> Can I join too? My cycles have always been long in the past. I came off bc pill last June and my crazy body ovulated on cd 16 (sooooo early for me) and low and behold i got pregnant. Unfortunately I had a missed m/c at 9 weeks and had a D&C in august. Since then I had a 31 day cycle, then 44 days last month with two mid cycle spotting days, and now here I am at cd 28 with no sign of O. (have been using opks and temping) Sooooo frustrating.
> 
> I'm curious about this Agnus Castus stuff and may try it next cycle.

of course! i've added you to the front page :kiss: 

so sorry for your loss, hope you get your BFP soon, loads of people think agnus castus is great! it didn't reduce my cycle but i think i might 'regular' and that's why. last two cycles were 53 and 56 days long, with 11 day leutal phases so i'm hope hope hoping that i just have long cycles :)


----------



## foquita

mrsc81 said:


> foquita said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsc81 said:
> 
> 
> Yes i read the pregnacare conception article yesterday, i was taking them but i changed to sanatogen mother to be - why? - because they gave me cramps for 2 weeks when i started taking them, pregnancy symptoms and real bad pms before af, a short lp and spotting 4 days prior to af. I think there also the reason i had a delayed ov last cycle too, ov was cd 39/40 and 54 days long! The longest it has been ever! Maybe things would of settled down but there is a thread on here where lots of women have had same problems, ive still got almost a full packet so ive decided to take one every few days and my sanatogen on the other days. It might be ok for you but just be aware. Some of the vitamins in them have like 500% of the recommended daily intake!
> My dh still takes the wellman conception.
> 
> shiiiiiit! i'm not sure i want to try them then :/ i am really really wary of doing anything to my cycle that might bugger it up. i couldn't handle being any crazier than i am with pms so i don't want that :haha:
> 
> thank you so much for the heads up. how long did you take them for? i'm going to do a bit of research on them now. that research is obviously done by the company isn't it, so it'll say good things.
> 
> do you know the thread where people were discussing it? xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I was taking them for 8 weeks, ive never felt cramps or pains in my bbs like it, my nipples were on fire! I had to miss the gym for 2wks the cramps were that bad! Did you also notice the article said the people they did the study on were doing ivf? It seems quite obvious they would have a higher chance of getting pregnant when using ivf!
> Here is the thread i responded to https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...acare-conception-tablets-missed-period-7.html
> Type in google pregnacare conception delayed period and theres alot of other forums discussing the same thing.
> Theres some positive reviews about it but also plenty of negative, i dont want to mess my cycle up anymore, 35-42 days was long enough already but then 54 days last cycle was very frustrating!Click to expand...

my cycles are already 50odd days so i wouldn't want to make it any worse. i'm so gullible, you're totally right about the IVF thing! i didn't even notice :dohh: 

so you take the sanotogen ones and they're ok? i saw them in tesco and they have a pack for mum and dad to be which i might get. 

i told OH they will make him even more horny to get him to take them :haha:


----------



## foquita

i'm definitely not going to take them and i'm really glad i posted in here, thanks so much for your advice :) xxxx


----------



## foquita

Rachel789 said:


> Welcome Sappia!
> 
> I am getting impatient here! CD 24 and no ovulation yet. This is my 3rd cycle off BCP first cycle was 44 days (not sure when/if I ovulated) 2nd cycle 37 days (Ov CD 24) and I was REALLY hoping it was going to be earlier once again this cycle but :nope:. I think I had some EWCM yesterday but my OPK was kind of a medium shade not positive so I have no idea when I should expect to O.
> 
> I read that when you O late your egg quality is not good, that is really upsetting me. Has anyone else heard this? If I do not get my BFP this cycle I think I may try soy to move up ovulation next cycle, I have heard good things about it.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well! :flower:

i'm not sure, maybe it depends on the person? i ovulate in the 40s so hopefully that's not true :haha: i know that allyson from this thread ovulated on CD50 and she got her bfp so there is hope rach :hugs: 

it could be that you just have longer cycles, but still in the realm of 'normal'. so frustrating isn't it! :(


----------



## mrsc81

foquita said:


> i'm definitely not going to take them and i'm really glad i posted in here, thanks so much for your advice :) xxxx

No problem x :thumbup:
Im on cd3 at the moment, my last cycle was 54 days and i switched to sanatogen on cd38 i think it was, i didnt have hardly any pms symptoms before af, didnt even crave chocolate :haha: My lp was 14 days, full cycle taking pregnacare i started spotting 7/8 dpo and lp was 11 days.
Tesco have sanatogen mother to be on the 3 for 2 at the mo, its about £10 for 3 lots, you can take them through pregnancy too.


----------



## foquita

mrsc81 said:


> foquita said:
> 
> 
> i'm definitely not going to take them and i'm really glad i posted in here, thanks so much for your advice :) xxxx
> 
> No problem x :thumbup:
> Im on cd3 at the moment, my last cycle was 54 days and i switched to sanatogen on cd38 i think it was, i didnt have hardly any pms symptoms before af, didnt even crave chocolate :haha: My lp was 14 days, full cycle taking pregnacare i started spotting 7/8 dpo and lp was 11 days.Click to expand...

excellent, i'll get some of that and see what happens hehe :)


----------



## ImSoTired

foquita said:


> dodgercpkl said:
> 
> 
> Thank you so much ladies! If it's ok, I'll probably hang around at least a bit longer.
> 
> I was just reading that article foquita and now I have a question. Those pills sound like they have a lot of the stuff that the pre-natals that I take have in them. Are those considered different then pre-natals or are pre-natals something that isn't done there?
> 
> i think they are just normal pre-natals to be honest! but maybe because it is a big company they can afford to do the research if you know what i mean. i just thought prenatals were more for your health pre-baby rather than a way to get a BFP so the article excited me yesterday. i'm waiting for OH to get in from work then we're going to go and get some :haha:
> 
> i just take folic acid and normal multivitamins just now, i might as well swap that for the pregnacare conception ones! :)
> 
> yeah please hang about and keep your happy pregnant energy in the thread as good luck for us :) xxxxClick to expand...

Do you take pre-natals before you're pregnant? I've heard of taking folic acid before conception also. Will they help me with ttc and will they have other benefits for me?I've heard a lot about rainbow light? ANyone know about it?


----------



## dodgercpkl

ImSoTired said:


> Do you take pre-natals before you're pregnant? I've heard of taking folic acid before conception also. Will they help me with ttc and will they have other benefits for me?I've heard a lot about rainbow light? ANyone know about it?

I started taking prenatals as soon as my husband and I decided that we were going to start trying later that year. At the advice of my SIL Rainbow Light is what I took and am still taking and it's been a good one for me. I've not had any issues with upset tummies or anything and I did the one that is one pill once a day so I have less to chuck down my throat. I can also tell you that my Endocrinologist was happy with my choice and told me to continue taking them.


----------



## foquita

dodgercpkl said:


> ImSoTired said:
> 
> 
> Do you take pre-natals before you're pregnant? I've heard of taking folic acid before conception also. Will they help me with ttc and will they have other benefits for me?I've heard a lot about rainbow light? ANyone know about it?
> 
> I started taking prenatals as soon as my husband and I decided that we were going to start trying later that year. At the advice of my SIL Rainbow Light is what I took and am still taking and it's been a good one for me. I've not had any issues with upset tummies or anything and I did the one that is one pill once a day so I have less to chuck down my throat. I can also tell you that my Endocrinologist was happy with my choice and told me to continue taking them.Click to expand...

what's rainbow light?


----------



## ImSoTired

Rainbow light is a brand of vitamin. They have a prenatal vitamin that a lot of women on this website take or have taken and I am curious if I should start taking one?


----------



## Rachel789

ImSoTired said:


> Do you take pre-natals before you're pregnant? I've heard of taking folic acid before conception also. Will they help me with ttc and will they have other benefits for me?I've heard a lot about rainbow light? ANyone know about it?

I started prenatels 3 months before I stopped BCP. My Dr. suggested to start taking them at least 3 months before I started TTC because it takes time for them to build up in your system. 

I got a little sick from them for the first month or two and had to eat them with meals but now my body has adjusted and I can take them on an empty stomach and it still doesnt bother me!


----------



## Rachel789

foquita said:


> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Sappia!
> 
> I am getting impatient here! CD 24 and no ovulation yet. This is my 3rd cycle off BCP first cycle was 44 days (not sure when/if I ovulated) 2nd cycle 37 days (Ov CD 24) and I was REALLY hoping it was going to be earlier once again this cycle but :nope:. I think I had some EWCM yesterday but my OPK was kind of a medium shade not positive so I have no idea when I should expect to O.
> 
> I read that when you O late your egg quality is not good, that is really upsetting me. Has anyone else heard this? If I do not get my BFP this cycle I think I may try soy to move up ovulation next cycle, I have heard good things about it.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well! :flower:
> 
> i'm not sure, maybe it depends on the person? i ovulate in the 40s so hopefully that's not true :haha: i know that allyson from this thread ovulated on CD50 and she got her bfp so there is hope rach :hugs:
> 
> it could be that you just have longer cycles, but still in the realm of 'normal'. so frustrating isn't it! :(Click to expand...

I think you may be right about that. If thats just your cycle and that is the normal time you ovulate it probably is not an issue. So I just hope my body figures things out soon and picks its normal day to ovulate! If I get two high temps the next two days FF will say I O'ed on CD 24 which was the same day and last month, BUT I have not gotten a pos OPK yet so who knows. But then again I never got a true positive last month either.

How are you doing? What CD are you on? Have you Ov'ed yet?


----------



## foquita

Rachel789 said:


> foquita said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Sappia!
> 
> I am getting impatient here! CD 24 and no ovulation yet. This is my 3rd cycle off BCP first cycle was 44 days (not sure when/if I ovulated) 2nd cycle 37 days (Ov CD 24) and I was REALLY hoping it was going to be earlier once again this cycle but :nope:. I think I had some EWCM yesterday but my OPK was kind of a medium shade not positive so I have no idea when I should expect to O.
> 
> I read that when you O late your egg quality is not good, that is really upsetting me. Has anyone else heard this? If I do not get my BFP this cycle I think I may try soy to move up ovulation next cycle, I have heard good things about it.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well! :flower:
> 
> i'm not sure, maybe it depends on the person? i ovulate in the 40s so hopefully that's not true :haha: i know that allyson from this thread ovulated on CD50 and she got her bfp so there is hope rach :hugs:
> 
> it could be that you just have longer cycles, but still in the realm of 'normal'. so frustrating isn't it! :(Click to expand...
> 
> I think you may be right about that. If thats just your cycle and that is the normal time you ovulate it probably is not an issue. So I just hope my body figures things out soon and picks its normal day to ovulate! If I get two high temps the next two days FF will say I O'ed on CD 24 which was the same day and last month, BUT I have not gotten a pos OPK yet so who knows. But then again I never got a true positive last month either.
> 
> How are you doing? What CD are you on? Have you Ov'ed yet?Click to expand...

i can't speak for the OPKs (i'm scared to try them) but it's your temp that confirms ovulation is it not anyway? would be excellent if you have ovulated on CD24 again because that would mean your cycle is looking pretty 'regular' :D

i honestly think now that i am better off than women with a 28 day cycle, i don't think i could cope with the emotions of the 2WW every two weeks. last 2WW i really struggled with feeling hormonal and also i was so stressed about not getting a bfp, i just don't think i am strong enough to do it more often than i already do :haha: as it is i get 40odd days to 'forget' about it, to have loads of great sex with OH and to drink wine and do what i want to do without worrying and then i get a chance of hitting the egg. today i am feeling really down about TTC, but i think i would be feeling loads more down if i had a shorter cycle, it must be like a rollercoaster. we've been trying for 7 months now, but really that's only 3 cycles (this is the 4th) - it's just impatience that is getting to me :( and mild fear that it isn't ever going to happen but i feel like i *know* it will at some point.

i wrote an essay there, sorry :blush: hope it makes sense. 

i'm not sure what CD i am just now because i'm trying not to think about it, i might go and look at FF though :dohh: :coffee: :blush:

if i am 'regular' like i think i am, i'm due to ovulate in the first week of january, bloody ages away...!


----------



## foquita

can i nosy at your chart rach? :)


----------



## Rachel789

foquita said:


> i can't speak for the OPKs (i'm scared to try them) but it's your temp that confirms ovulation is it not anyway? would be excellent if you have ovulated on CD24 again because that would mean your cycle is looking pretty 'regular' :D
> 
> i honestly think now that i am better off than women with a 28 day cycle, i don't think i could cope with the emotions of the 2WW every two weeks. last 2WW i really struggled with feeling hormonal and also i was so stressed about not getting a bfp, i just don't think i am strong enough to do it more often than i already do :haha: as it is i get 40odd days to 'forget' about it, to have loads of great sex with OH and to drink wine and do what i want to do without worrying and then i get a chance of hitting the egg. today i am feeling really down about TTC, but i think i would be feeling loads more down if i had a shorter cycle, it must be like a rollercoaster. we've been trying for 7 months now, but really that's only 3 cycles (this is the 4th) - it's just impatience that is getting to me :( and mild fear that it isn't ever going to happen but i feel like i *know* it will at some point.
> 
> i wrote an essay there, sorry :blush: hope it makes sense.
> 
> i'm not sure what CD i am just now because i'm trying not to think about it, i might go and look at FF though :dohh: :coffee: :blush:
> 
> if i am 'regular' like i think i am, i'm due to ovulate in the first week of january, bloody ages away...!

I bought a ton of OPKs at once so I still have 20 or so left but once they are gone I will not buy anymore they are just confusing me. I would rather use a fertility monitor but I do not want to invest in one. So I do not blame you for staying away from OPKs they are more of a headache than they are worth to me! And you are right I rely more on the temps than the OPKs anyway because that is the only thing that will confirm I actually Oved.

I started drinking grapefruit juice for EWCM this month because I really did not notice much of it last month and I think I saw some EWCM the past couple days so hopefully thats a good sign!

I like your attitude about having a longer cycle so not having to stress about the TWW as often. It really is stressful and then I worry about what I am eating/drinking during that time period. At least we have more time to chill out and live life normally :) It's crazy because I never thought I would be so obessive with TTC. I figured I would just let it happen when it happens and I thought it would be easier. When I watched my friend who has been trying for over a year stress about it I always thought she needed to chill out and just let it happen. Now I get it! At least since you are not due to ov until early January you can relax and enjoy the holidays!

I just added my chart to my sig so you can check it out!


----------



## foquita

Rachel789 said:


> foquita said:
> 
> 
> i can't speak for the OPKs (i'm scared to try them) but it's your temp that confirms ovulation is it not anyway? would be excellent if you have ovulated on CD24 again because that would mean your cycle is looking pretty 'regular' :D
> 
> i honestly think now that i am better off than women with a 28 day cycle, i don't think i could cope with the emotions of the 2WW every two weeks. last 2WW i really struggled with feeling hormonal and also i was so stressed about not getting a bfp, i just don't think i am strong enough to do it more often than i already do :haha: as it is i get 40odd days to 'forget' about it, to have loads of great sex with OH and to drink wine and do what i want to do without worrying and then i get a chance of hitting the egg. today i am feeling really down about TTC, but i think i would be feeling loads more down if i had a shorter cycle, it must be like a rollercoaster. we've been trying for 7 months now, but really that's only 3 cycles (this is the 4th) - it's just impatience that is getting to me :( and mild fear that it isn't ever going to happen but i feel like i *know* it will at some point.
> 
> i wrote an essay there, sorry :blush: hope it makes sense.
> 
> i'm not sure what CD i am just now because i'm trying not to think about it, i might go and look at FF though :dohh: :coffee: :blush:
> 
> if i am 'regular' like i think i am, i'm due to ovulate in the first week of january, bloody ages away...!
> 
> I bought a ton of OPKs at once so I still have 20 or so left but once they are gone I will not buy anymore they are just confusing me. I would rather use a fertility monitor but I do not want to invest in one. So I do not blame you for staying away from OPKs they are more of a headache than they are worth to me! And you are right I rely more on the temps than the OPKs anyway because that is the only thing that will confirm I actually Oved.
> 
> I started drinking grapefruit juice for EWCM this month because I really did not notice much of it last month and I think I saw some EWCM the past couple days so hopefully thats a good sign!
> 
> I like your attitude about having a longer cycle so not having to stress about the TWW as often. It really is stressful and then I worry about what I am eating/drinking during that time period. At least we have more time to chill out and live life normally :) It's crazy because I never thought I would be so obessive with TTC. I figured I would just let it happen when it happens and I thought it would be easier. When I watched my friend who has been trying for over a year stress about it I always thought she needed to chill out and just let it happen. Now I get it! At least since you are not due to ov until early January you can relax and enjoy the holidays!
> 
> I just added my chart to my sig so you can check it out!Click to expand...

i'm going to get so merry over christmas, because this'll hopefully be our last one just the two of us (please please please :)) 

i didn't think i would be so obsessive either, we decided when i came off bcp in april that we would just 'ntnp' (didn't even know it was called that back then, we were just going to see what happened hehe) but as the months have gone on i've been getting worse :( i think it's impatience isn't it. 

i would totally get a cbfm but my cycles are too long. you can get them second hand? or cheaper on amazon? 

it'll happen for us though and our babies will be so so loved. 

i just try to think of the positives, like OH is SO excited now and i feel like the longer it is taking the more special it is going to be for him because i think it takes guys a bit longer to be as excited as we are. we talk about it all the time now, look at clothes and prams and things like that whereas at first he was like 'let's just see what happens' and kind of steered me away from baby websites and didn't want to talk about giving up the spare room that he uses as his 'studio'. now he's right into it and i think pregnancy will be exciting for him too now :)


----------



## Rachel789

That is true my DH wasnt as into it in the very beginning as he is now. Its just crazy how some people get pg instantly and others take forever. I have two good friends that started trying at the same time one got pg literally the first time she tried and the other is still trying over a year later. She went to Dr. nothing is wrong with her or her DH it just hasnt happened. I think temping every day makes me obsess even more. I am not going to temp forever though, I just wanted to do it for a few months so I could make sure I was actually ovulating after stopping BCP and so I could get a feel for what my body was doing and not be blindsided when my period showed up! I would love to get back to not worrying about temping everyday. I do not wake up until 7 or so every day but I have to take my temp at 5:45 am because that is when my DH wakes up and because I have to get 3 hours uninterrupted I have no choice. It really is a pain in the ass!


----------



## MrsDavo

Hey ladies, 

I'm still here foquita, right along side you! 

I was talking to my Mil and SIL aswell as her hubby about the wedding last night. Saying its not for like 2 years yet ( Sept 2013 ) my BIL turned round and said its 1 year 9 months, thats plenty of time to have 2 babies and 3 months to get ready for the wedding! yeah if only it was that easy! I wanted to be pregnant by now, been trying since January - not that they know that. 

Its like all people talk about, even if they dont think your wanting to have a baby! Argh!

I'm on cd 21 and not had any BD since cd 15 coz oh has been poorly. No idea when I'll get AF this month. Last month it was 28 days for the first time in 4 years. No af symptoms as of yet though. 


Im thinking of getting some of those pregnacare conception vitamins, anyone used them? 

Also considering investing in a cbfm! 

On a good note, ttc has spurred me on to lose some weight, I wasn't obese but just wasnt happy or on the road to healthy. Well all that's changed and since the end of september I've lost over a stone! I'm much happier now and hopefully that will help! X


----------



## foquita

I think I might be about CD14 so I've got aaaages to go, been having cramps the last few days and I don't know why :( thinking about making a doctors appointment just to talk to her about my worries though I was really wanting to wait until January! 

mrsc81 posted a link to a thread on page 48 about the pregnacare conception vits - seems loads of women have had delayed ovulation and other problems :/ I was going to get them but I have reconsidered now. I'm either going to get the sanatogen ones or not take a prenatal at all, can't decide! 

I want a CBFM too, but it wouldn't work for me because my cycles are longer than 42 days. someone on this thread told me about that, so glad they did or else I would have just bought one and not been able to use it! I think it would work for you though, it looks like a good investment. 

I hope AF comes next week mrsdavo, cos that means your cycles are getting regular! and you'll get another chance at the egg in no time :) 

well done on losing weight :hugs: xxxx


----------



## foquita

I have fertili-tea and I think I'm going to start having a cup a day from tomorrow. I was thinking about not using it at all because I'm scared of my cycles getting messed up but I've decided to just for it and stop being scared :haha:


----------



## dodgercpkl

foquita said:


> i didn't think i would be so obsessive either, we decided when i came off bcp in april that we would just 'ntnp' (didn't even know it was called that back then, we were just going to see what happened hehe) but as the months have gone on i've been getting worse :( i think it's impatience isn't it.

Yeah that's hard to do. I thought that same exact thing when my hubby and I started trying. And I think I succeeded for a bit over a month. Then when my period didn't come it became a bit of a daily torture hoping that a pregnancy test would show that my body wasn't really broken. It wasn't until I found out about my pcos and started working on losing weight that I finally got a measure of ... I don't know maybe quiet acceptance? It became a little easier because I was distracted.

I think back to the beginning though and I was SOOOO against doing temps or opk's etc. LOL! On my final month in ttc, it was doing the temps and using the cbfm that helped CALM me and make me realize that my body was finally working again!



MrsDavo said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I'm still here foquita, right along side you!
> 
> I was talking to my Mil and SIL aswell as her hubby about the wedding last night. Saying its not for like 2 years yet ( Sept 2013 ) my BIL turned round and said its 1 year 9 months, thats plenty of time to have 2 babies and 3 months to get ready for the wedding! yeah if only it was that easy! I wanted to be pregnant by now, been trying since January - not that they know that.
> 
> Its like all people talk about, even if they dont think your wanting to have a baby! Argh!
> 
> I'm on cd 21 and not had any BD since cd 15 coz oh has been poorly. No idea when I'll get AF this month. Last month it was 28 days for the first time in 4 years. No af symptoms as of yet though.
> 
> 
> Im thinking of getting some of those pregnacare conception vitamins, anyone used them?
> 
> Also considering investing in a cbfm!
> 
> On a good note, ttc has spurred me on to lose some weight, I wasn't obese but just wasnt happy or on the road to healthy. Well all that's changed and since the end of september I've lost over a stone! I'm much happier now and hopefully that will help! X

Ugh. Sorry about your BIL's comment. It's truly amazing how ignorant people can be sometimes. :( Congrats on the weight loss! That's awesome!


----------



## MrsDavo

Thanks ladies 

I haven't temped or anything yet, but I think should maybe start there...I'm going to have a look on ebay now. 
Your right dodger, you start to think that your body isn't working properly. Your jealous of people who get pregnant within a month or two, and your so happy for people who have tried for longer and finally get their bfp. But in the back of your head all your thinking is "when's it my turn?"

There was someone at my work who said the other day "when I want kids im going to plan to get pregnant in the summer so I can have a spring baby" I just said "if only planning kids was that easy!"

I will see when AF comes this month foquita and then decide whether or not to buy a cbfm, because if my cycle goes back to longer then there wouldnt be much point. I think I will start charting my temp though. 

I'll have a look for that link, I just want my bfp...........xx


----------



## dodgercpkl

MrsDavo said:


> Thanks ladies
> 
> I haven't temped or anything yet, but I think should maybe start there...I'm going to have a look on ebay now.
> Your right dodger, you start to think that your body isn't working properly. Your jealous of people who get pregnant within a month or two, and your so happy for people who have tried for longer and finally get their bfp. But in the back of your head all your thinking is "when's it my turn?"

Imagine how broken you feel if you aren't even getting AF? Ugh I felt so very broken for that first year of ttc. No periods, no ideas of what was wrong, no chance at pregnancy! I got so horribly jealous of people that got pregnant in the blink of an eye. I'd say I was happy for them, but in reality I was sitting in front of the computer sobbing my heart out because it was them and not me. I agree it was better for people who'd been trying for longer and had a hard time of things, but I'd still wonder when *I'd* be the happy one. 

Waiting sucks. Especially when it's something that you want so much and that you have a limited time frame for. I don't know if I would have felt better about things had this happened when I was younger, but I do know that starting ttc at 35 and then having issues, just plain sucks.

I'm so rooting for you ladies and wishing you tons and tons of :dust:


----------



## foquita

you have a daughter mrsdavo so something must be working right :D we'll get our BFPs soon :hugs: 

I'm so happy for you dodger, how are you feeling? you must be on cloud 9 :cloud9:


----------



## dodgercpkl

foquita said:


> you have a daughter mrsdavo so something must be working right :D we'll get our BFPs soon :hugs:
> 
> I'm so happy for you dodger, how are you feeling? you must be on cloud 9 :cloud9:

I'm feeling amazing today! I finally got my first positive digi and there is just something magical about seeing it printed out on a neutral bit of machinery like that ya know?


----------



## MrsDavo

That's true foquita but I've had implanon in since then and im wondering what its done to me! Lol

My thoughts exactly too dodger, I am very happy for you! Seeing that digi n you'll be smiling for days! Xx


----------



## foquita

:haha: I can imagine! I actually get dead excited seeing other people's! I'm trying to focus on how amazing it'll be to see my own. and focusing on all the great things I already have helps too. I want a baby though :rofl:


----------



## dodgercpkl

I'm so hoping for this cycle for both of you ladies!


----------



## ImSoTired

So ladies. I'm on cd57. I'm getting close to my record of 63 and it's teribbly uncomfortable. I just know that birth control messed me up but I can't help but be nervous that something is really wrong. 
dodger- you are so inspiring and in such high spirits! I wish that would rub off on me then maybe I'd get my BFP too.


----------



## MRItech14

Cd 31. No ovulation. Spotting, but not enough to be AF. I seriously despise my body right now. I think I have a progesterone problem with all my mid cycle spotting, and possibly anovulatory last month as well. Grrrrrr


----------



## ImSoTired

MRItech14 said:


> Cd 31. No ovulation. Spotting, but not enough to be AF. I seriously despise my body right now. I think I have a progesterone problem with all my mid cycle spotting, and possibly anovulatory last month as well. Grrrrrr

I know how you feel. I don't think I have been ovulating every cycle since coming off of bc. I also had some spotting on thurs, sat ,and sun/ Just a few times and cramps. No sore boobs but very emotional. I can't believe I haven't started yet. I'm very angry and upset.


----------



## Rachel789

CD27 here and no signs of anything happening. Ugh this is so frustrating, why can't we just tell our bodies to ovulate? It would make it so much easier! I am now wondering if I am going to have an annovulatory cycle. Is there anyway to know by your temps if it is an annov cycle?


----------



## Rachel789

foquita said:


> I have fertili-tea and I think I'm going to start having a cup a day from tomorrow. I was thinking about not using it at all because I'm scared of my cycles getting messed up but I've decided to just for it and stop being scared :haha:

Have you thought about trying soy to potentially give you an earlier and stronger O? I have heard REALLY good things about it. If no BFP this cycle (if I ever O :wacko:) I think I will try soy next cycle which will be my 4th month trying and 4 months post BCP use.


----------



## foquita

I don't really want to take anything because I think my cycles might be regular and I'm happy to ovulate on CD45 if that's the way it is, don't want to mess with nature. that's why I'm swithering on trying the fertili-tea, in case it makes me all :wacko: 

just going to relax and let nature take it's course for the time being :) once I get to the year mark in april I think I will crank it up a notch but for the time being I'm just going to chill (or try). 

I'm not sure how you can tell if it's annovulatory :nope:


----------



## Lisa92881

Rachel789 said:


> CD27 here and no signs of anything happening. Ugh this is so frustrating, why can't we just tell our bodies to ovulate? It would make it so much easier! I am now wondering if I am going to have an annovulatory cycle. Is there anyway to know by your temps if it is an annov cycle?

Yup your temps will definitely show if it's anovulatory, check out my chart from last cycle.


----------



## foquita

Lisa92881 said:


> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> CD27 here and no signs of anything happening. Ugh this is so frustrating, why can't we just tell our bodies to ovulate? It would make it so much easier! I am now wondering if I am going to have an annovulatory cycle. Is there anyway to know by your temps if it is an annov cycle?
> 
> Yup your temps will definitely show if it's anovulatory, check out my chart from last cycle.Click to expand...

your chart looks good this cycle :flower:


----------



## Lisa92881

foquita said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> CD27 here and no signs of anything happening. Ugh this is so frustrating, why can't we just tell our bodies to ovulate? It would make it so much easier! I am now wondering if I am going to have an annovulatory cycle. Is there anyway to know by your temps if it is an annov cycle?
> 
> Yup your temps will definitely show if it's anovulatory, check out my chart from last cycle.Click to expand...
> 
> your chart looks good this cycle :flower:Click to expand...

Haha, I just said in another thread that we didn't try this cycle, but if we had, I would have totally convinced myself I was pregnant by now!!


----------



## MrsDavo

I've ordered a bbt from ebay and will see what happens this cycle, how long it is, then I'll start charting from cd1. 

I'll chart for 3 months which should take me to march...ish and by then it will be 13 months trying so if I'm not preg by then I'll be marching to the doctors!

Dodger you really are an inspiration, you and all the other bfps on this thread have proved that it will happen.....eventually...

I found that thread foquita, that's scary reading, I may not bother with that then! It's amazing how much we use, which actually messes with nature and our bodies, I'm really regretting ever using implanon. All the doctors told me was " if you get it out you'll be back here in a month pregnant..." Er yeah yet here I am 11 months nearly down the line and I'm not pregnant! 

I wish they told you all the facts, and not just the common ones!


----------



## mrsc81

Im using a CBFM, my cycles were 35-42 days so i thought ok will work fine.. I started using it for 1st time last cycle, which happened to be 54 days!! After using 19 test sticks, it only asks you to use 20 max, i reset it and continued using it, i got 'high' fertility cd34-38 and a 'peak' on cd39 & 40, confirmed with an opk, and had an internal scan 6 days later to check for cysts and was told i ovulated from my left ovary, which is the side i thought i had ovulated from! I will continue to use it in an unconventional way if my cycles dont shorten, although i started agnus castus this cycle so im hoping it will, can get expensive though using so many sticks!.. First testing day on monitor tomorrow :happydance: well it will say cd6 and i will actually be cd7, i would of left it later as i think i started cd12 last cycle but if agnus castus does work straight away i should be getting high fertility soon!
This cycle:
CBFM
Agnus Castus
Sanatogen mother to be
Omega 3 
Pink Grapefruit Juice
Preseed
Hubby: Wellman Conception


----------



## foquita

Lisa92881 said:


> foquita said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> CD27 here and no signs of anything happening. Ugh this is so frustrating, why can't we just tell our bodies to ovulate? It would make it so much easier! I am now wondering if I am going to have an annovulatory cycle. Is there anyway to know by your temps if it is an annov cycle?
> 
> Yup your temps will definitely show if it's anovulatory, check out my chart from last cycle.Click to expand...
> 
> your chart looks good this cycle :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, I just said in another thread that we didn't try this cycle, but if we had, I would have totally convinced myself I was pregnant by now!!Click to expand...

at least you know you ovulated :D sorry, you've actually already told me that you didn't try this cycle but that feels like ages ago :haha:



MrsDavo said:


> I've ordered a bbt from ebay and will see what happens this cycle, how long it is, then I'll start charting from cd1.
> 
> I'll chart for 3 months which should take me to march...ish and by then it will be 13 months trying so if I'm not preg by then I'll be marching to the doctors!
> 
> Dodger you really are an inspiration, you and all the other bfps on this thread have proved that it will happen.....eventually...
> 
> I found that thread foquita, that's scary reading, I may not bother with that then! It's amazing how much we use, which actually messes with nature and our bodies, I'm really regretting ever using implanon. All the doctors told me was " if you get it out you'll be back here in a month pregnant..." Er yeah yet here I am 11 months nearly down the line and I'm not pregnant!
> 
> I wish they told you all the facts, and not just the common ones!

i've heard that doctors are much more keen to help when you take charts in to them! i don't think you'll get to that point though, i think it's just the implanon messing with your cycles and it'll have straightened out by then and you'll be pregnant :flower: it's always good to have a contingency plan though :smug: 

i had no idea how much BCP and the implant and whatever other hormonal contraceptives messed with your system, it's actually a bit scary :( i'm not taking anything like that again, once we've finished having kids we'll use FAM to avoid getting pregnant. having long cycles will be really good then because there will be less chances to get pregnant (every cloud! :cloud9:) 



mrsc81 said:


> Im using a CBFM, my cycles were 35-42 days so i thought ok will work fine.. I started using it for 1st time last cycle, which happened to be 54 days!! After using 19 test sticks, it only asks you to use 20 max, i reset it and continued using it, i got 'high' fertility cd34-38 and a 'peak' on cd39 & 40, confirmed with an opk, and had an internal scan 6 days later to check for cysts and was told i ovulated from my left ovary, which is the side i thought i had ovulated from! I will continue to use it in an unconventional way if my cycles dont shorten, although i started agnus castus this cycle so im hoping it will, can get expensive though using so many sticks!.. First testing day on monitor tomorrow :happydance: well it will say cd6 and i will actually be cd7, i would of left it later as i think i started cd12 last cycle but if agnus castus does work straight away i should be getting high fertility soon!
> This cycle:
> CBFM
> Agnus Castus
> Sanatogen mother to be
> Omega 3
> Pink Grapefruit Juice
> Preseed
> Hubby: Wellman Conception

so the CBFM is ok for long cycles then mrsc81? hmmm....interesting :D 

you're going in well armed this cycle :D have you used preseed before? we have conceive+ for this cycle but haven't tried it yet so any advice or experience would be good :hugs:


----------



## foquita

i love this thread, makes me feel loads better :) 

thanks to all the lovely ladies who post in it :hugs: :kiss: 

:hug:


----------



## mrsc81

Will be 1st cycle using preseed, i dont think it will last long, so i plan to use it when i get highs and peaks on my monitor. Last cycle was the perfect 5 days of high and 2 peaks, so hoping to get same this cycle, alot of people dont get a peak on 1st cycle using it.
The monitor remembers your cycles, so it asks you to test around the time you will get increased fertility based on previous cycles, this is why it says it will only work for cycles upto 42 days, it asks for a maximum of 20 tests, but when its figured out your cycles it can go down to 10. By resetting the monitor it wont remember any of my cycle info but im not bothered about that, it still detects the change in hormones and gives an accurate reading :thumbup:


----------



## foquita

mrsc81 said:


> Will be 1st cycle using preseed, i dont think it will last long, so i plan to use it when i get highs and peaks on my monitor. Last cycle was the perfect 5 days of high and 2 peaks, so hoping to get same this cycle, alot of people dont get a peak on 1st cycle using it.
> The monitor remembers your cycles, so it asks you to test around the time you will get increased fertility based on previous cycles, this is why it says it will only work for cycles upto 42 days, it asks for a maximum of 20 tests, but when its figured out your cycles it can go down to 10. By resetting the monitor it wont remember any of my cycle info but im not bothered about that, it still detects the change in hormones and gives an accurate reading :thumbup:

i've heard with the preseed and conceive+ that sometimes the recommended amount is too much, i think we'll probably just use a little bit. or put it on him instead of inside me before, do you think that would still work? i haven't been arsed to pick it up from the sorting office yet so i haven't had a chance to nosy at it yet :dohh:

i'm so happy that a cbfm will work for me! that's my new plan of attack if i don't get my BFP this cycle. i think i'll put any christmas money i get away and get one :kiss:


----------



## Lisa92881

Foquita - Don't worry about it, it's hard to keep track of everyone. Plus, in this insane TTC world, days drag, haha. But yeah I'm just so happy to have ovulated after needing Provera to end my last cycle. I'm so proud of my little eggie for busting on out!! I have my follow-up appt with my dr next Wednesday...so I'm hoping for Clomid!


----------



## mrsc81

foquita said:


> mrsc81 said:
> 
> 
> Will be 1st cycle using preseed, i dont think it will last long, so i plan to use it when i get highs and peaks on my monitor. Last cycle was the perfect 5 days of high and 2 peaks, so hoping to get same this cycle, alot of people dont get a peak on 1st cycle using it.
> The monitor remembers your cycles, so it asks you to test around the time you will get increased fertility based on previous cycles, this is why it says it will only work for cycles upto 42 days, it asks for a maximum of 20 tests, but when its figured out your cycles it can go down to 10. By resetting the monitor it wont remember any of my cycle info but im not bothered about that, it still detects the change in hormones and gives an accurate reading :thumbup:
> 
> i've heard with the preseed and conceive+ that sometimes the recommended amount is too much, i think we'll probably just use a little bit. or put it on him instead of inside me before, do you think that would still work? i haven't been arsed to pick it up from the sorting office yet so i haven't had a chance to nosy at it yet :dohh:
> 
> i'm so happy that a cbfm will work for me! that's my new plan of attack if i don't get my BFP this cycle. i think i'll put any christmas money i get away and get one :kiss:Click to expand...

You need to put it inside you to work best, i got the preseed with 9 applicators its got measurements on applicators, will start with lowest and see how i go. I watched the great sperm race doc and cant believe how hostile vaginas are to sperm! They find it alot easier to get through with ewcm which is what preseed/conceive+ mimics.
I got my cbfm £52 brand new delivered from ebay


----------



## MRItech14

Ok so i spent my whole day off work researching this soy deal. I am for sure going to try it next cycle. My only problem is, im bleeding today CD 31 but it's no where near to the bleeding I had last cycle when AF came. So is this a light AF or mid cycle bleeding? Last cycle was 44 days long, but I had this same bleeding mid cycle. My chart is pretty much anovulatory as well as no pos opk. I wonder if i should go ahead and start the soy tomorrow and consider today as CD one. Hmmmmmm Hate my body.....


----------



## Rachel789

MRItech14 said:


> Ok so i spent my whole day off work researching this soy deal. I am for sure going to try it next cycle. My only problem is, im bleeding today CD 31 but it's no where near to the bleeding I had last cycle when AF came. So is this a light AF or mid cycle bleeding? Last cycle was 44 days long, but I had this same bleeding mid cycle. My chart is pretty much anovulatory as well as no pos opk. I wonder if i should go ahead and start the soy tomorrow and consider today as CD one. Hmmmmmm Hate my body.....

I am not sure about if you should consider this CD 1 or not. But I do know you take soy like clomid so you would take it CD2-6 or 3-7, ect. So if you are still bleeding the third day in a row I would say you are safe to start it. I keep going back and forth about trying soy next cycle. It will be my 4th cycle off BCP and I wonder if I should give my body a few more months to sort itself out before I mess with it. But I really do not want to wait anymore. Keep us posted on how it works for you!


----------



## MRItech14

Rachel- yes I would do cycle day 2-6. So tomorrow if I am still bleeding I am going to take the soy. At this point it can't hurt. I haven't ovulated since June so I'm desperate. I think I'm going to do 120mg cd 2-3 and then 160 cd 4-6. I hope I at least ovulate. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Rachel789

That sounds like a good plan. And you are right since you havent ovulated in so long you might as well try it can't hurt. Good luck I hope it helps you get your :bfp:


----------



## MRItech14

Well I'm still lightly bleeding so I'm taking the soy today and I even started a new chart on FF. Fertility friend was too confused with my cycle anyway. Said I had a 5 day LP, changed my O date three times. I never did ovulate so I'm not concerned. So hopefully this really is AF or I'm going to confuse myself. On a side note I made an Appt with my OB Dr. On Jan 12 so something positive to look forward to if this is a bust.


----------



## Rachel789

Well my temp went up today so I am praying it is because I o'ed yesterday BUT I have two things working against me. My OPKs were for sure negative the past couple days and I woke up about 1.5-2 hours before I took my temp. I did not get out of bed but I just woke up for whatever reason and it probably took me 15 mins to fall back asleep. So I do not know if that would affect my temp to that extent. I guess I will have to wait and see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## MRItech14

Rachel- what kind of opk do you use? I'm curious as I have never seen a positive. How sad. Lol I have been using Internet cheapies, but this cycle since I'm doing the soy I'm going to buy the cb digital ones and see if they work. I know some people who have said they never got a true positive opk but still had a temp rise to confirm O. Who knows.... The one time I know 100% that i ovulated(in july when I got pregnant) i never usednopks since i just got off the pill. The only o sign i had was, severe breast tenderness right at O. Have never felt that since. Good luck!


----------



## foquita

i've had cramps the last few days, and feeling nauseous and gassy plus loads of watery CM...i'm wondering if it's ovulation :wacko: i'm only about CD15 though :wacko:

is there any other reason i would have cramps? (i'm 100% not pregnant) i feel a bit worried that it's something wrong with me :(


----------



## dodgercpkl

I don't know anything for sure of course, but with the cramping and the watery cm I'd guess ovulation! Are the cramps based more on one side then the other?


----------



## foquita

dodgercpkl said:


> I don't know anything for sure of course, but with the cramping and the watery cm I'd guess ovulation! Are the cramps based more on one side then the other?

i think they are more on the left side, plus i've been having shooting pains but they're not concentrated on the left side...more all over. 

i've been feeling really hot as well and my sex drive has gone through the roof (definitely the most i have wanted sex in well over a year if not longer)

if i'm ovulating right now i will be over the moon cos i'm only CD15ish :cloud9:

only time will tell i suppose, since i don't temp or use OPKs.


----------



## dodgercpkl

foquita said:


> dodgercpkl said:
> 
> 
> I don't know anything for sure of course, but with the cramping and the watery cm I'd guess ovulation! Are the cramps based more on one side then the other?
> 
> i think they are more on the left side, plus i've been having shooting pains but they're not concentrated on the left side...more all over.
> 
> i've been feeling really hot as well and my sex drive has gone through the roof (definitely the most i have wanted sex in well over a year if not longer)
> 
> if i'm ovulating right now i will be over the moon cos i'm only CD15ish :cloud9:
> 
> only time will tell i suppose, since i don't temp or use OPKs.Click to expand...

Fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## foquita

thanks dodger, maybe your good luck is rubbing off on me :kiss:


----------



## Rachel789

Foquita-It sounds like you may be ovulating, that would be great news! Get BDing! :dust:


----------



## foquita

Rachel789 said:


> Foquita-It sounds like you may be ovulating, that would be great news! Get BDing! :dust:

OH is away out tonight but it will give him a chance to recharge his sperm :haha: cos we did it twice yesterday. both times instigated by me which is really unusual, there's definitely something funny going on with me :haha: :wacko:

i'll catch up on :sex: tomorrow hehe :)


----------



## Rachel789

MRItech14 said:


> Rachel- what kind of opk do you use? I'm curious as I have never seen a positive. How sad. Lol I have been using Internet cheapies, but this cycle since I'm doing the soy I'm going to buy the cb digital ones and see if they work. I know some people who have said they never got a true positive opk but still had a temp rise to confirm O. Who knows.... The one time I know 100% that i ovulated(in july when I got pregnant) i never usednopks since i just got off the pill. The only o sign i had was, severe breast tenderness right at O. Have never felt that since. Good luck!

I have been using the Wondfo OPKs, I ordered 50 of them on Amazon really cheap! I have never gotten a true positive. In the past I got close positives but not true positives. I only test once a day and I have been told sometimes you need to test twice a day to catch it, I just don't have that kind of dedication :haha:


----------



## Rachel789

foquita said:


> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> Foquita-It sounds like you may be ovulating, that would be great news! Get BDing! :dust:
> 
> OH is away out tonight but it will give him a chance to recharge his sperm :haha: cos we did it twice yesterday. both times instigated by me which is really unusual, there's definitely something funny going on with me :haha: :wacko:
> 
> i'll catch up on :sex: tomorrow hehe :)Click to expand...

Your symptoms sound promising! Hopefully my temp rise wasnt a fluke today and I ovulated yesterday. If thats the case and you are ovulating soon we will be in the two week wait together!

I am not getting my hopes up though because my OPKs were VERY negative the past couple days and I did have uninterrupted sleep last night, I just have to hope its still up tomorrow [-o&lt;


----------



## foquita

it is up quite a bit though! :D hope it is ovulation, bet you can't wait to see your temp tomorrow.

it'll be good to have company in the 2WW if we do both ovulate now! i'm just going to play it by ear, i get so over-excited and obsessive about things - i don't want to convince myself i have ovulated in case i haven't/don't right now! wish i had OPKs now :haha:


----------



## Rachel789

If you lived near me I would give you some of my OPKs I bought 50 of them I still have 20 or more left, I am over them! :haha:

I hear you though, I do not want to get my hopes up in case it was a fluke. Last cycle when I first started temping I had a lot of interrupted nights sleeping and I never saw it affect my temp that much so I am hoping this meant something. I noticed last month the day after I ovulated or the day of I can't remember, I had off and on for a day sharp shooting pain in my boobs and I have had that again since later in the day yesterday into this morning but it wasnt as bad as last month. I hope thats a good sign too!

At this point I do not care I have been so down the past couple days I am going to enjoy the chance I may have ovulated and be happy about it. Tomorrow if thats not the case I will go back to being irritated :haha:


----------



## Lisa92881

Wow foquita, that would be a nice early o!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Rin731

Update- 

I think I'm going to have to quit Vitex cold turkey.... and I'm probably going back to NTNP for now.

DH was freaked out by my charting (said it made him not want to :sex: as he thought it felt forced), so I'm not doing that anymore.

Vitex is making me CRAZY! It's like PMS all the time!!!! I started noticing it the first day I took it, and it's just gotten worse.


I'm also taking a break from B&B for a bit, but I'll probably check in 1-2 times a week.


----------



## foquita

Rachel789 said:


> If you lived near me I would give you some of my OPKs I bought 50 of them I still have 20 or more left, I am over them! :haha:
> 
> I hear you though, I do not want to get my hopes up in case it was a fluke. Last cycle when I first started temping I had a lot of interrupted nights sleeping and I never saw it affect my temp that much so I am hoping this meant something. I noticed last month the day after I ovulated or the day of I can't remember, I had off and on for a day sharp shooting pain in my boobs and I have had that again since later in the day yesterday into this morning but it wasnt as bad as last month. I hope thats a good sign too!
> 
> At this point I do not care I have been so down the past couple days I am going to enjoy the chance I may have ovulated and be happy about it. Tomorrow if thats not the case I will go back to being irritated :haha:

then i could blame you for getting me addicted to them :haha: 

FX for you :hugs: i'm going to come and nosy at your temps tomorrow morning hehe :) 



Lisa92881 said:


> Wow foquita, that would be a nice early o!!!! :happydance:

i know, definitely too good to be true! :haha:



Rin731 said:


> Update-
> 
> I think I'm going to have to quit Vitex cold turkey.... and I'm probably going back to NTNP for now.
> 
> DH was freaked out by my charting (said it made him not want to :sex: as he thought it felt forced), so I'm not doing that anymore.
> 
> Vitex is making me CRAZY! It's like PMS all the time!!!! I started noticing it the first day I took it, and it's just gotten worse.
> 
> 
> I'm also taking a break from B&B for a bit, but I'll probably check in 1-2 times a week.

my OH didn't like me temping either, and i admit temping did make me make it a bit forced sometimes if you know what i mean? maybe you'll both be happier with a more relaxed approach :kiss:


----------



## rihanna

CD46 here for me. I am so fed up & everyone else is pregnant! i feel teary and sad and im eating loads of rubbish i feel shit. sorry for the rant. 

so good to see the bfp's though from the other girls with long irregular cycles ovulating on like cd50 etc it gives hope x


----------



## dodgercpkl

foquita said:


> it is up quite a bit though! :D hope it is ovulation, bet you can't wait to see your temp tomorrow.
> 
> it'll be good to have company in the 2WW if we do both ovulate now! i'm just going to play it by ear, i get so over-excited and obsessive about things - i don't want to convince myself i have ovulated in case i haven't/don't right now! wish i had OPKs now :haha:




Rachel789 said:


> If you lived near me I would give you some of my OPKs I bought 50 of them I still have 20 or more left, I am over them! :haha:
> 
> I hear you though, I do not want to get my hopes up in case it was a fluke. Last cycle when I first started temping I had a lot of interrupted nights sleeping and I never saw it affect my temp that much so I am hoping this meant something. I noticed last month the day after I ovulated or the day of I can't remember, I had off and on for a day sharp shooting pain in my boobs and I have had that again since later in the day yesterday into this morning but it wasnt as bad as last month. I hope thats a good sign too!
> 
> At this point I do not care I have been so down the past couple days I am going to enjoy the chance I may have ovulated and be happy about it. Tomorrow if thats not the case I will go back to being irritated :haha:

I'm so hoping for ovulation for both of you ladies!! Fingers crossed for you!



Rin731 said:


> Update-
> 
> I think I'm going to have to quit Vitex cold turkey.... and I'm probably going back to NTNP for now.
> 
> DH was freaked out by my charting (said it made him not want to :sex: as he thought it felt forced), so I'm not doing that anymore.
> 
> Vitex is making me CRAZY! It's like PMS all the time!!!! I started noticing it the first day I took it, and it's just gotten worse.
> 
> 
> I'm also taking a break from B&B for a bit, but I'll probably check in 1-2 times a week.

I was so afraid to start charting for just that reason. When I finally did, I worked really hard to keep it casual. Granted for me it really helped that I had NO idea when or if I would O since I had no normal cycles to base on. I did buy preseed though and my hubby refused to let me try it. lol


----------



## ImSoTired

So today is my cd59.:nope: Ick it's sooo long.I have no idea whether or not I ovulated. They will be checking whether I did or not on sat along with other tests. I hope it's all very trivial and easy to fix...whatever the problem is. It's really killing me but I'm doing my best to be positive. 

I have a question for you ladies with cycles as long as me...do you ovulate regularly in your cycles? Is there a reason for your long cycles? I'm just so confused and any input from someone who has waited as long as me would help. Have any of you ladies had 60 day cycles and got a bfp? I'm just fishing around for hope.:shrug:


----------



## foquita

ImSoTired said:


> So today is my cd59.:nope: Ick it's sooo long.I have no idea whether or not I ovulated. They will be checking whether I did or not on sat along with other tests. I hope it's all very trivial and easy to fix...whatever the problem is. It's really killing me but I'm doing my best to be positive.
> 
> I have a question for you ladies with cycles as long as me...do you ovulate regularly in your cycles? Is there a reason for your long cycles? I'm just so confused and any input from someone who has waited as long as me would help. Have any of you ladies had 60 day cycles and got a bfp? I'm just fishing around for hope.:shrug:

i thought i was ovulating regularly (CD 45 then CD42) but i'm not sure what'll happen this cycle, just keeping an eye on it and hoping for the best :) 

i don't know of any reason for my long cycles (yet) :shrug: 

look on the front page, i've put the CD that the girls who got their BFPs ovulated on! allyson from this thread ovulated on CD50 and got her BFP so there is hope! :D

:hugs:


----------



## ImSoTired

Thanks. It's good to know that just because my cycles are messed up doesn't mean I'm broken. It's so easy to worry about what you don't know. Hoping we gets our bfps soon.


----------



## Rachel789

Argggggg of course my temp is back down today, as I suspected the temp rise was a fluke due to my bad nights sleep ](*,)

Come on body lets go already CD29 last month was CD24 what happened this month? I don't get it, I am so frustrated :growlmad:

I think I have been having EWCM (I am terrible at the whole checking CM thing) so if it is hopefully I will O any day now. I am going to take an OPK again today, please let it be positive one time!!!!!!


----------



## dodgercpkl

foquita said:


> ImSoTired said:
> 
> 
> So today is my cd59.:nope: Ick it's sooo long.I have no idea whether or not I ovulated. They will be checking whether I did or not on sat along with other tests. I hope it's all very trivial and easy to fix...whatever the problem is. It's really killing me but I'm doing my best to be positive.
> 
> I have a question for you ladies with cycles as long as me...do you ovulate regularly in your cycles? Is there a reason for your long cycles? I'm just so confused and any input from someone who has waited as long as me would help. Have any of you ladies had 60 day cycles and got a bfp? I'm just fishing around for hope.:shrug:
> 
> i thought i was ovulating regularly (CD 45 then CD42) but i'm not sure what'll happen this cycle, just keeping an eye on it and hoping for the best :)
> 
> i don't know of any reason for my long cycles (yet) :shrug:
> 
> look on the front page, i've put the CD that the girls who got their BFPs ovulated on! allyson from this thread ovulated on CD50 and got her BFP so there is hope! :D
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Yeah that! Also I'm part of a few other threads and I know that there are other ladies that ovulated later then cd40 and got bfp's so definitely don't give up hope!


----------



## Rachel789

ImSoTired said:


> So today is my cd59.:nope: Ick it's sooo long.I have no idea whether or not I ovulated. They will be checking whether I did or not on sat along with other tests. I hope it's all very trivial and easy to fix...whatever the problem is. It's really killing me but I'm doing my best to be positive.
> 
> I have a question for you ladies with cycles as long as me...do you ovulate regularly in your cycles? Is there a reason for your long cycles? I'm just so confused and any input from someone who has waited as long as me would help. Have any of you ladies had 60 day cycles and got a bfp? I'm just fishing around for hope.:shrug:

I think it must have something to do with a hormone imbalance. My cycles has not been as long as yours YET. But before I went on the pill and originally why I went on the pill 12 years ago was due to very irregular periods that came once every 2 months or so and I had really bad breakouts, cramps, ect. So I went on the pill to get things in order. Now I do not know if I should expect my body to go back to wacky cycles as it was when I was 16 or what. I hope all goes well with your testing, keep us posted!


----------



## totrn

So I've decided to join in if its ok with you ladies - here is a bit about me

Off the pill in march and had 35-38 day cycles, and ovuating day 22-24 and the obgyn didnt think it was good ovulation. He ran bloodwork, all normal except he told me i could decrease my b12 intake, and then he decided to do a vaginal scan, and that was also normal but due to my other medical issue ( i have a nervous system disorder) he thinks i may have PCOS without the classic symptoms minus my inability to lose weight (long story). Started me on metformin and I had a 29 day cycle O on day 19 _ i thought it was getting better and then next cycle (with less b12) no ovulation and took provera and had a 51 day cycle. this cycle I'm on day 43 without any O, despite clomid 50mg days 5-9 and positive OPks. I was sure I ovulated but bloods say no and temps say no as well. I can take provera but since we are travelling for the holidays I am waiting so i can get day 21 blood drawn and not be a mess on clomid over christmas. The late ovulation BFPs give me hope though.


----------



## Rachel789

totrn said:


> So I've decided to join in if its ok with you ladies - here is a bit about me
> 
> Off the pill in march and had 35-38 day cycles, and ovuating day 22-24 and the obgyn didnt think it was good ovulation. He ran bloodwork, all normal except he told me i could decrease my b12 intake, and then he decided to do a vaginal scan, and that was also normal but due to my other medical issue ( i have a nervous system disorder) he thinks i may have PCOS without the classic symptoms minus my inability to lose weight (long story). Started me on metformin and I had a 29 day cycle O on day 19 _ i thought it was getting better and then next cycle (with less b12) no ovulation and took provera and had a 51 day cycle. this cycle I'm on day 43 without any O, despite clomid 50mg days 5-9 and positive OPks. I was sure I ovulated but bloods say no and temps say no as well. I can take provera but since we are travelling for the holidays I am waiting so i can get day 21 blood drawn and not be a mess on clomid over christmas. The late ovulation BFPs give me hope though.

Welcome! It is so nice to have people to relate with here, I think I would loose my mind without this thread. It is great to hear about late ovulations and BFPs, it gives me some hope!


----------



## MRItech14

There is always hope! I have cycles ranging from 30-65 days. I usually don't ovulate. I did however ovulate first cycle off bcp (came off in June, got pregnant in July, had a m/c in aug) i also was on clomid years ago when ttc my DD. Three cycles of it with the last being 150mg, got pregnant that cycle but had a m/c. The cycle right after that m/c I got pregnant with my DD naturally. Crazy! I think my body tries to ovulate but fails. At least that is what it looks like from temping. Just don't give up hope! Just being aware of your body and your cycles is a start. :)


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachel789 said:


> ImSoTired said:
> 
> 
> So today is my cd59.:nope: Ick it's sooo long.I have no idea whether or not I ovulated. They will be checking whether I did or not on sat along with other tests. I hope it's all very trivial and easy to fix...whatever the problem is. It's really killing me but I'm doing my best to be positive.
> 
> I have a question for you ladies with cycles as long as me...do you ovulate regularly in your cycles? Is there a reason for your long cycles? I'm just so confused and any input from someone who has waited as long as me would help. Have any of you ladies had 60 day cycles and got a bfp? I'm just fishing around for hope.:shrug:
> 
> I think it must have something to do with a hormone imbalance. My cycles has not been as long as yours YET. But before I went on the pill and originally why I went on the pill 12 years ago was due to very irregular periods that came once every 2 months or so and I had really bad breakouts, cramps, ect. So I went on the pill to get things in order. Now I do not know if I should expect my body to go back to wacky cycles as it was when I was 16 or what. I hope all goes well with your testing, keep us posted!Click to expand...

Thanks. I will keep you posted when I get my test results...hopefully good news. This is only my second long cycle. I've had 3 normal cycles in the last 6 months, but this cycle and my july cycle were completely wierd. I'm hoping this is my LAST long cycle!


----------



## Rachel789

MRItech14 said:


> There is always hope! I have cycles ranging from 30-65 days. I usually don't ovulate. I did however ovulate first cycle off bcp (came off in June, got pregnant in July, had a m/c in aug) i also was on clomid years ago when ttc my DD. Three cycles of it with the last being 150mg, got pregnant that cycle but had a m/c. The cycle right after that m/c I got pregnant with my DD naturally. Crazy! I think my body tries to ovulate but fails. At least that is what it looks like from temping. Just don't give up hope! Just being aware of your body and your cycles is a start. :)

I am wondering if that is what is happening to me, trying to ov then failing. How can you tell by your temps that, that is what is going on? Do you know what would cause this?


----------



## seabean

CD 23 still no ovulation yet. Since off the pill I was ovulating CD 18, 21, 22, then our first month of NTNP was CD 36 (which resulted in MC). Now that's it's our first month if really trying, and last month resulted in MC, I want more than ever to just ovulate! I know you all can relate to that. 

Welp, cheers to ovulating sooner rather than later! :wacko:


----------



## MRItech14

Rachel- I can tell more from my opks not temping. My opks will slowly get darker over a week, but never a true positive. My temps will shortly after the darkest opk rise, but never a true o rise, and a few days later will go back down along with mid cycle spotting. So either my body tried to o and failed, or it was a super weak o.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Rachel789 said:


> Argggggg of course my temp is back down today, as I suspected the temp rise was a fluke due to my bad nights sleep ](*,)
> 
> Come on body lets go already CD29 last month was CD24 what happened this month? I don't get it, I am so frustrated :growlmad:
> 
> I think I have been having EWCM (I am terrible at the whole checking CM thing) so if it is hopefully I will O any day now. I am going to take an OPK again today, please let it be positive one time!!!!!!

Ugh. :( I hope it goes up and stays up! I suck at the whole CM thing too. lol I always felt like I was totally guessing and never sure!


----------



## ImSoTired

I'm the same with checking cm. Plus it's really uncomfortable. I took my 1st opk out of curiosity and the second line was faint so that's a no I guess. Does it mean anything when you have a faint line? What day during ov does it show up as positive? Like is it the day before or the day of, after?:blush:I'm new at this part!


----------



## dodgercpkl

ImSoTired said:


> I'm the same with checking cm. Plus it's really uncomfortable. I took my 1st opk out of curiosity and the second line was faint so that's a no I guess. Does it mean anything when you have a faint line? What day during ov does it show up as positive? Like is it the day before or the day of, after?:blush:I'm new at this part!

I never did get a positive opk, however I did get some of those faint second lines and from what I understand that 2nd line has to be as dark or darker then the test line to show as positive. Also I believe typically the positive opk's come before the actual ovulation by maybe a day? That part I'm not very sure on, but I do know that they are a precursor by some length of time.


----------



## Rachel789

They are supposed to turn positive about a day or so before. I just took one today and it was faint line, mine are always a faint line ImSoTired. Faint lines mean nota unfortunately. I am sick of seeing that faint line day after day so I am going to stop the OPKs again for a coulple days, relax and give myself a break and hey maybe have some drinks this weekend because I can! :happydance::wohoo::yipee:

Dodger-you never got a postive OPK? I never got a true positive last month but it did get to about a medium shade. But I know I ovulated because my temps made a clear shift. I guess some people miss their positive or do not get one? Who knows all of this madness is driving me looney :wacko: :gun:

Sorry for all the smileys I'm bored :haha:


----------



## hungary97

WITH opks with me it depends on the brand I was using plain green ones and never got a true positive but did get one that was darker than rest but with wonder every day they look almost positiveevery day the way I knew last month that it was a positive was that the second line turned up before the first.

For example today wondfo looks almost positive but green handle one barely any colour to it both done with same wee x


----------



## Rachel789

I use the Wondfo ones and as I said never got a true positive but have gotten near positives. I wish I could use the smiley OPKs but they are such a rip off and with my long cycles I would end up spending a fortune on them :dohh: Meh I may just stop OPKs once my batch is finished..


----------



## SKP

I think i am on verge of starting, hopefully


----------



## MRItech14

I have never seen a positive opk. Can you guys tell me if this is positive? Ack, I'm so confused. This would be a super late ovulation if it it true. I'm guessing it's not positive.

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/821068-ok-help-took-opk.html


----------



## Rachel789

That looks positive to me BUT, when I was doing my soy research I think I remember reading it if you take OPKs while taking the soy or too soon after you stop you can get a false positive. Try researching it because I am no expert but I think I remember reading that.


----------



## totrn

Rachel789 said:


> MRItech14 said:
> 
> 
> There is always hope! I have cycles ranging from 30-65 days. I usually don't ovulate. I did however ovulate first cycle off bcp (came off in June, got pregnant in July, had a m/c in aug) i also was on clomid years ago when ttc my DD. Three cycles of it with the last being 150mg, got pregnant that cycle but had a m/c. The cycle right after that m/c I got pregnant with my DD naturally. Crazy! I think my body tries to ovulate but fails. At least that is what it looks like from temping. Just don't give up hope! Just being aware of your body and your cycles is a start. :)
> 
> I am wondering if that is what is happening to me, trying to ov then failing. How can you tell by your temps that, that is what is going on? Do you know what would cause this?Click to expand...

That is what I do - I get positive OPKs and then nothing.. meaning I tried and failed. I also usually get a dip before I ovulate, so there will be a dip and no rise, when I have tried and failed.


----------



## MRItech14

Rachel your right...some others have posted about false positive opks while taking the soy. Hmmmm interesting for sure. I guess only way I will know for sure is if my temp rises. I'm still going to finish taking them cause I dint trust the opk is right.


----------



## TracyHopes

hi girlies,
i was wondering if i can join? im on cycle day 49 and getting tested next week for PCOS. also i think* im 8dpo. how you ladies feeling? xxx


----------



## Emilee226

hi Ladies,
I was hoping I might be able to pop on here. I don't know anyone else with delayed ovulation, so I am hoping to learn something...or at least fit it lol Dh and I have 2 princesses, and we are trying for our 3rd baby but my normal 31 day cycle has been between 55-61 days. Right now I am on CD 49 and i think I O'd on December 2. Good Luck everyone, and I look forward to getting to know you all!
~Emilee


----------



## Sapphia

Welcome Tracy & Emilee :flower:

CD 85 come on :witch: hurry up!!!


----------



## Rachel789

Welcome Emilee and Tracy!

CD30 here, Where are you Ovulation?!?!?!? :shrug:


----------



## totrn

Irony of today - yesterday I just felt beat, and waiting this long in my cycle to ovulate was annoying as usual so I told my hubby this cycle is out with traveling and such I just figured I'd let it go this month ntnp and see what happens... and today I have more cm and was a little crampy feelng and so I took an OPK and glaring positive! I was literally laughing as I checked it out.


----------



## TracyHopes

Hey girls, cd 50 for me, and 9dpo, feeling super exhausted and have sore bbs and had nose bleeds and stuffy nose. The sore bbs is a usual pms sign for me but the rest is a little strange.... Totrn get bding!! Lol xxx


----------



## mrsc81

anyone using agnus castus? Did it work first cycle in shortening length?


----------



## wannabemummyb

Hey all - i've been ttc since dec '09, had mega long cycles after coming off bcp in dec '09, between 90-120 days. Was eventually diagnosed with pcos in feb this year. Was put on metformin 1500mg and cycles regulated to dead on 35 days, this cycle has been crap though currently on cd75, had some spotting the last couple of days so af may be on her way! Feeling really frustrated with it all, especially as fs said at my last appointment that they wouldn't give me clomid as my cycle had regilated!


----------



## dodgercpkl

I'm officially back to this thread and hoping to be ttc again in the next week. With the mc, who knows what my cycles will be doing. :wacko:

Welcome to all the ladies that recently joined the thread. I'll try to keep up with posts from here on out.


----------



## mrsc81

Sorry to hear of your loss dodger x


----------



## Rachel789

Sorry for your loss dodger :hugs:


----------



## Lisa92881

So sorry dodger. :hugs:


----------



## SKP

That sucks


----------



## wannabemummyb

Sorry to hear that dodger x


----------



## ImSoTired

I'm so sorry dodger. I can't even imagine. Hugs to you and your family.

I'm currently cd63. This is offficially my longest cycle ever. :nope:. I have no clue whether or not I have ovulated this cycle. I think I'm broken. I went to get bloods done on saturday and will probably get the results today or tomorrow. It's really nervewracking.


----------



## seabean

Sorry doger!! I was in the same boat last cycle and I hope you feel better soon.

I hope I can join this thread, I am CD 29 and still no signs of ovulation, so it's looking like another long month for me. My doc said varying longer months are ok after going off BCP.

I also asked her if the longer month had anything to do with the MC (it was an exceptionally long month for me with ov ~CD36), and she said it was definitely not related. It was reassuring that longer cycles don't necessarily mean higher risks for poor outcomes. :thumbup:


----------



## wannabemummyb

Af finally got me after a 77 day cycle!


----------



## Mrs. JSH

Hey everyone!

Dodger - I am so sorry to hear that :( But with your positive attitude I'm sure this is going to work out for you eventually. I wish there was more I could say or do to make you feel better but you know we all are hoping for the best for you!

So I'm confused. After about 98 days of no af, I took my last provera pill this past saturday and started bleeding on sunday. But it was really light and only for maybe 8 hours, and then nothing at all since then. So weird! My gyn told me my period would prob start 7 days or so after finishing the pills, so I didn't expect to get it yesterday at all. But I was hopeful the pills were working since last week I was feeling crappy and breaking out, which usually happens to me before af. I was honestly excited when it started because I felt like I was a normal woman again, but since it was so short I'm a little worried and confused.

What has happened to other ladies after taking provera? The gyn told me when she prescribed them that if I got af or even some spotting, I was fine and didn't need bloodwork yet. But it doesn't seem to me like it's healthy or ok for me to go so long without one, only have a little bleeding, and then who knows how long it will be before I get anything again. Can anyone give me any insight here? I figured this is the best thread for me to ask on...


----------



## Sapphia

Rachel789 said:


> Welcome Emilee and Tracy!
> 
> CD30 here, Where are you Ovulation?!?!?!? :shrug:

Rachel, were you asking me?

I thought I had ov'd CD 34, but now I don't know!!! Not had any other signs of ov since.


----------



## Sapphia

Sorry for your loss Dodger :hugs:


----------



## dodgercpkl

Thank you for the well wishes and support everyone. We are managing, and I'm just looking forward to the bleeding stopping so we can start trying again. My bleeding was really light yesterday morning and then came back darker again last night and this morning. Now it's tapering off again, so it's all a big waiting game.


----------



## Rachel789

Sapphia said:


> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Emilee and Tracy!
> 
> CD30 here, Where are you Ovulation?!?!?!? :shrug:
> 
> Rachel, were you asking me?
> 
> I thought I had ov'd CD 34, but now I don't know!!! Not had any other signs of ov since.Click to expand...

LOL no that was just me being impatient wondering when the hell I am going to O this cycle. CD 33 now, I was really hoping to know if I was going to be pg by Christmas or get AF by then but obv not now that my body decided it doesnt feel like ovulating anytime soon. Its so unbelievably frustrating because I have no control over it! ughhhhhhh

Sapphia-I hope you did in fact O on CD 34! Good luck :flower:


----------



## Rachel789

ImSoTired said:


> I'm so sorry dodger. I can't even imagine. Hugs to you and your family.
> 
> I'm currently cd63. This is offficially my longest cycle ever. :nope:. I have no clue whether or not I have ovulated this cycle. I think I'm broken. I went to get bloods done on saturday and will probably get the results today or tomorrow. It's really nervewracking.

I am hoping for the best for you, keep us posted! :hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

seabean said:


> Sorry doger!! I was in the same boat last cycle and I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> I hope I can join this thread, I am CD 29 and still no signs of ovulation, so it's looking like another long month for me. My doc said varying longer months are ok after going off BCP.
> 
> I also asked her if the longer month had anything to do with the MC (it was an exceptionally long month for me with ov ~CD36), and she said it was definitely not related. It was reassuring that longer cycles don't necessarily mean higher risks for poor outcomes. :thumbup:

I am so happy you posted this, thank you so much! I was REALLY concerned that late ovulation meant my egg quality sucked and therefore higher chance of mc, implantation issues, ect. You made me feel much more confident. :thumbup:

Sorry for your loss. I hope we both O soon. CD 33 here and still nota.


----------



## minichicky

sorry for you loss dodger
So af arrived this morning on CD47 not too bad as I was thinking it was going to be way longer.
Im not temping or anyhing at the moment but I didnt notice any signs of OV, increased CM and also had no signs AF was on her way, no cramps, b00b tenderness etc and so far its been pretty light! Am planning on starting the BD in ernest xmas time so thatll be fun!


----------



## Rachel789

I put a post out asking others how much Vitex (Agnus Castus) they take because I just bought some and cannot decide how much to take. So I figured I would ask in this thread as well since it is easier to get replies here.

So for those of you who take Vitex especially the liquid form which is what I am taking, can you tell me how much you take daily and how many times a day?

Thanks!


----------



## MrsDavo

So so sorry for your loss dodger. Life is so unfair sometimes! 

An update from me is that I'm on CD 28, this time last month my period started which was my shortest cycle in 4 years. Now I am feeling heavy and tender boobs, which has become an af symptom for me, so just waiting to see when it will show up.


----------



## Leafy

i need to be in here!! CD58 & waiting!! xxxxx


----------



## mrsc81

I think agnus castus may be working for me, got my first high on cbfm today cd13, last cycle i didnt get a high until cd34 !!


----------



## wannabemummyb

I'm feeling really frustrated today, i thought af had finally started yesterday, was slighlty heavier than spotting so thought it was beginning. Small amout on a tampon but not much - today nothing! Yes i want to be pg but when it seems af is starting i want it to be "normal" grrr

Thanks for reading, rant over


----------



## ImSoTired

wannabemummyb-The same exact thing happened to me like 2 weeks ago! I thought for sure I was getting af. Spotting, cramps, emotional, the next day nothing! I still haven't gotten it and I'm cd64:cry:!!!Waiting for my doc to call me back.


----------



## wannabemummyb

ImSoTired said:


> wannabemummyb-The same exact thing happened to me like 2 weeks ago! I thought for sure I was getting af. Spotting, cramps, emotional, the next day nothing! I still haven't gotten it and I'm cd64:cry:!!!Waiting for my doc to call me back.

Glad i am not alone! Let me know what your doc says x yesterday would have been cd 78 for me


----------



## SKP

I been spotting for 4 days, now its almost leaning towards to say i am having a very light af. Cd 47 for me


----------



## ImSoTired

My test results- I HAVE ovulated!yay! My hormones and thyroid are looking good but still bfn. They said I'm just having an unusally long cycle but that af should be coming. I still believe that this is all from bc and that I am finally getting on the right track. They said if I haven't gotten af in about 2 weeks to take a test and give them a call. I'm so happy I'm normal yet hating having this long cycle. Here's hoping I get my bfp before I have to call them back. Maybe we bd'd on the right day without even knowing!FX!


----------



## SKP

Af arrived!


----------



## dodgercpkl

Leafy said:


> i need to be in here!! CD58 & waiting!! xxxxx

Welcome! Have you always had long cycles? 

AFM, this morning my bleeding was pretty much non-existent so I'm hoping that means it's going to stop today. My temps so far have been pretty wacky, and I have no idea what to really make of them. I have tomorrow off, so if my bleeding is still non-existent tonight then I'll probably jump my husband after work. :haha:


----------



## dodgercpkl

wannabemummyb said:


> I'm feeling really frustrated today, i thought af had finally started yesterday, was slighlty heavier than spotting so thought it was beginning. Small amout on a tampon but not much - today nothing! Yes i want to be pg but when it seems af is starting i want it to be "normal" grrr
> 
> Thanks for reading, rant over




ImSoTired said:


> wannabemummyb-The same exact thing happened to me like 2 weeks ago! I thought for sure I was getting af. Spotting, cramps, emotional, the next day nothing! I still haven't gotten it and I'm cd64:cry:!!!Waiting for my doc to call me back.

I had this the cycle before my bfp cycle. My endocrinologist confirmed that I DID ovulate that cycle but that it was probably a partial one that wasn't enough to bring on a full AF - just a day and a 1/2 of heavy spotting for me. I too was SURE that my period was coming and then dumbfounded when it stopped and didn't come back. I'm on the prometrium to kick start AF though, so when it didn't come back within a couple weeks, I took the prometrium to bring on my flow.



ImSoTired said:


> My test results- I HAVE ovulated!yay! My hormones and thyroid are looking good but still bfn. They said I'm just having an unusally long cycle but that af should be coming. I still believe that this is all from bc and that I am finally getting on the right track. They said if I haven't gotten af in about 2 weeks to take a test and give them a call. I'm so happy I'm normal yet hating having this long cycle. Here's hoping I get my bfp before I have to call them back. Maybe we bd'd on the right day without even knowing!FX!

YAY! That's great news! Sucky to have to wait out a long cycle, but if you are ovulating that's still awesome news!



SKP said:


> Af arrived!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Leafy

dodgercpkl said:


> Leafy said:
> 
> 
> i need to be in here!! CD58 & waiting!! xxxxx
> 
> Welcome! Have you always had long cycles?Click to expand...

Hi!! Yes but never this long! My longest was 45 days so i'm hoping the doctor will give me something to help when i book an appointment tomorrow. xxxx


----------



## Rachel789

ImSoTired said:


> My test results- I HAVE ovulated!yay! My hormones and thyroid are looking good but still bfn. They said I'm just having an unusally long cycle but that af should be coming. I still believe that this is all from bc and that I am finally getting on the right track. They said if I haven't gotten af in about 2 weeks to take a test and give them a call. I'm so happy I'm normal yet hating having this long cycle. Here's hoping I get my bfp before I have to call them back. Maybe we bd'd on the right day without even knowing!FX!

Thats great news! Hopefully next cycle, IF there is a next cycle, won't be as long! :happydance:


----------



## Rachel789

mrsc81 said:


> I think agnus castus may be working for me, got my first high on cbfm today cd13, last cycle i didnt get a high until cd34 !!

Thats great news! :happydance:

Are you on the capsule or liquid form? How long have you been on it and how much are you taking?


----------



## totrn

OMG I am feeling so impatient. I still haven't ovulated and am finding the feelings of about to ovulate and then no temp change so frustrating. I started with those feelings again today, crampy on one side and back ache on one side with watery cm - and neg opk. Im going to take provera on the 18th so I suppose at this point it is pointless at any rate. I just dont know what to do. I figured if I ovulated I'd at least have a chance this month after the clomid cd 5-9, but nothing :( Also if you look at my chart I changed from advanced to research interpretation and then it gave me ovulation cd 44. But who knows. If you want to check my chart that would be great.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Leafy said:


> dodgercpkl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leafy said:
> 
> 
> i need to be in here!! CD58 & waiting!! xxxxx
> 
> Welcome! Have you always had long cycles?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi!! Yes but never this long! My longest was 45 days so i'm hoping the doctor will give me something to help when i book an appointment tomorrow. xxxxClick to expand...

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## mrsc81

Rachel789 said:


> mrsc81 said:
> 
> 
> I think agnus castus may be working for me, got my first high on cbfm today cd13, last cycle i didnt get a high until cd34 !!
> 
> Thats great news! :happydance:
> 
> Are you on the capsule or liquid form? How long have you been on it and how much are you taking?Click to expand...

This is my 1st cycle using it, started cd1, im taking 1000mg tablet form, its natures best brand, it says you can take 1-2 tablets a day, so thought i would just try 1 first cycle and see how i go. Last cycle i had 5 'highs' and then my 2 'peaks' on my monitor, so if i have 5 highs i should ov cd18/19, much better than cd39/40 last cycle, fx.


----------



## totrn

mrsc81 said:


> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsc81 said:
> 
> 
> I think agnus castus may be working for me, got my first high on cbfm today cd13, last cycle i didnt get a high until cd34 !!
> 
> Thats great news! :happydance:
> 
> Are you on the capsule or liquid form? How long have you been on it and how much are you taking?Click to expand...
> 
> This is my 1st cycle using it, started cd1, im taking 1000mg tablet form, its natures best brand, it says you can take 1-2 tablets a day, so thought i would just try 1 first cycle and see how i go. Last cycle i had 5 'highs' and then my 2 'peaks' on my monitor, so if i have 5 highs i should ov cd18/19, much better than cd39/40 last cycle, fx.Click to expand...

Pardon my ignorance.... but could you please explain what the angus cactus does a little more. and thats great about the highs on the monitor.


----------



## ltswtashley

I have longer cycles too. They are about 40 days long. I'm about to Ov, but it's currently cd19. But I haven't gotten a pos opk yet, so fx'ed for getting one within the next couple days! :]


----------



## Starlight2012

Hi everyone! I've just joined and was wondering if I could join the club? :) DH and I have been trying for about 6 months, married for a year and a half, and my cycles are a bit unpredictable ranging from 30-50 days averaging around 40 or so. Great to meet you all!


----------



## Rachel789

totrn said:


> mrsc81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsc81 said:
> 
> 
> I think agnus castus may be working for me, got my first high on cbfm today cd13, last cycle i didnt get a high until cd34 !!
> 
> Thats great news! :happydance:
> 
> Are you on the capsule or liquid form? How long have you been on it and how much are you taking?Click to expand...
> 
> This is my 1st cycle using it, started cd1, im taking 1000mg tablet form, its natures best brand, it says you can take 1-2 tablets a day, so thought i would just try 1 first cycle and see how i go. Last cycle i had 5 'highs' and then my 2 'peaks' on my monitor, so if i have 5 highs i should ov cd18/19, much better than cd39/40 last cycle, fx.Click to expand...
> 
> Pardon my ignorance.... but could you please explain what the angus cactus does a little more. and thats great about the highs on the monitor.Click to expand...

Check out this link it explains what it is: https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/vitex.html

Vitex is the same thing as Agnus Castus


----------



## Rachel789

mrsc81 said:


> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsc81 said:
> 
> 
> I think agnus castus may be working for me, got my first high on cbfm today cd13, last cycle i didnt get a high until cd34 !!
> 
> Thats great news! :happydance:
> 
> Are you on the capsule or liquid form? How long have you been on it and how much are you taking?Click to expand...
> 
> This is my 1st cycle using it, started cd1, im taking 1000mg tablet form, its natures best brand, it says you can take 1-2 tablets a day, so thought i would just try 1 first cycle and see how i go. Last cycle i had 5 'highs' and then my 2 'peaks' on my monitor, so if i have 5 highs i should ov cd18/19, much better than cd39/40 last cycle, fx.Click to expand...

I have been reading conflicting info about when and how to take it. I have read you should take it up until you O and then stop again until you get AF. I also read take it throughout your cycle except during AF and stop once you get your BFP. Do you know how it is supposed to be taken?

This particular article confused the hell out of me. https://www.ehow.com/how_8292794_stop-taking-vitex.html

Step 2 completely counterdicts itself and makes zero sense. What do you think?


----------



## mrsc81

Its Natures Aid brand btw not Natures Best im using haha
Yes ive also read conflicting info, some women take just until ov as it can cause uterine contractions, and others take until they get a bfp. I will be taking it until i get a 'peak' on my monitor, so until ov.


----------



## mrsc81

> Step 2 completely counterdicts itself and makes zero sense. What do you think?



It depends if your trying to get pregnant, it says..




> Also, if you are trying to become pregnant and want to ensure you don't take any vitex while pregnant, you may quit taking the herb after ovulation and resume using it when your period starts.


----------



## Twinkl3

Hello lovely ladies, I would like to join aswell :)

I'm currently on CD90 :cry:


----------



## ImSoTired

Hey everybody. So I did a bit of thinking and though the dr told me I had ovulated they cannot pinpoint when. So I thought it couldn't have been long since I ov'd, right? I had the blood work on the 10th and it is now the 14th. So maybe within thw first week of Dec or so I ov'd? I wish I knew for sure. I usually keep track of which days my oh and I usually bd but since I'v had such a long cycle I sorta stopped tracking.Hopefully we caught the egg but I'll just have to wait and see. So here is what I'm wondering, how long could my luteal phase be? It's usally only about 2 weeks right? So I should get af or a bfp soon? Like within the next week and a half?


----------



## Twinkl3

Yeah a woman usually receives her AF about 2 weeks after ovulation.
I'm hoping it's a BFP for you :dance:


----------



## seabean

Welcome to the girls who just gave a shout-out to join! :happydance:

I'm relatively new to this topic too. CD 29 for me and I am pretty sure I haven't ovulated yet.


----------



## TracyHopes

Hey ladies thought would update yas, so its cd55 for me and i think 14dpo..... No af as yet, went for blood tests today for pcos. Havent tested in 2 days. Dont have any in house. Think i will test fri or sat if af hasnt shown. Xxxxx


----------



## dodgercpkl

Twinkl3 said:


> Yeah a woman usually receives her AF about 2 weeks after ovulation.
> I'm hoping it's a BFP for you :dance:

Yeah that! My OB told me 2 weeks but to give it 3 just in case I was wrong on the date or something. I'm hoping for a bfp!

Welcome to the new ladies!


----------



## Lisa92881

Welcome to the new ladies!! Sorry you're also long-cyclers!!


----------



## Rachel789

Lisa92881 said:


> Welcome to the new ladies!! Sorry you're also long-cyclers!!

Yes welcome! :flower: And I am also sorry but at least we have each other and can relate!


----------



## TracyHopes

o girls u are never going to believe me i got my bfp!!! :) the same day i got tested for pcos what r the odds.... :D babydust to you all. xxxxx


----------



## Lisa92881

Yay congrats Tracy!! So happy for you!! Share details - ovulation date and all that. 

Well girls I start Clomid tonight, so hopefully my long cycles will be a thing of the past. Starting on a low dose, 25 mg, since I ovulate on my own sporadically. Let's hope 25 mg is enough!!


----------



## TracyHopes

well girls, ovulation date im pretty sure was 30th of nov, and i thought i missed it as we BDnext day!!! the first week i had no cramps and no spotting only emotional and 2 nosebleeds and EXHAUSTED!!! and eating like a horse lol. this week has been interesting, sore bbs. bloody taste in mouth constantly and also ive had cramps for 3 days sort of like af cramps but of and on. and then tonight 3 bfps :) and this morning i got tested for pcos lol. in total shock!!! really thought i was out again!!! never give up hope girls. i ovd on cd 41. :) and BFP cd 55:) xxxxxx


----------



## ImSoTired

:flower:wow. Congrats Tracy!!!


----------



## dodgercpkl

TracyHopes said:


> well girls, ovulation date im pretty sure was 30th of nov, and i thought i missed it as we BDnext day!!! the first week i had no cramps and no spotting only emotional and 2 nosebleeds and EXHAUSTED!!! and eating like a horse lol. this week has been interesting, sore bbs. bloody taste in mouth constantly and also ive had cramps for 3 days sort of like af cramps but of and on. and then tonight 3 bfps :) and this morning i got tested for pcos lol. in total shock!!! really thought i was out again!!! never give up hope girls. i ovd on cd 41. :) and BFP cd 55:) xxxxxx

Congrats! I'm hoping for a sticky bean for you hun!


----------



## SKP

Congrats!

Im not sure about me, i will know by the end of the month if af does not show up. Had a light indication yesterday, nothing since. even spotting 3 days before. Possibly implant becuase i am around the right time for it. but i dont it sinc emu temps are in the 96 range.

So im hoping at the end of this month, if no af, i will test if neg i will start progesterone and start clomid.


----------



## ImSoTired

This is my longest cycle ever and I'm completely annoyed today! I would love to think that the annoyance is a good sign but my boobs aren't sore so I know af isn't coming. That is my dead giveaway. I'm still worried af won't come even though the dr said it should. And I have a headache. What a great day....


----------



## Rachel789

Congrats Tracy! :happydance:

Were you taking any meds or herbs or anything else that may have helped?


----------



## Rachel789

ImSoTired said:


> This is my longest cycle ever and I'm completely annoyed today! I would love to think that the annoyance is a good sign but my boobs aren't sore so I know af isn't coming. That is my dead giveaway. I'm still worried af won't come even though the dr said it should. And I have a headache. What a great day....

I feel your pain, although I am not as far along as you are in the cycle I am CD 36 and have not O'ed yet, I know this because I temp. It is so irritating! So I as well am currently on my longest cycle since stopping BCP. Before this my longest was the first month which was 44 days. At this point even if I O today I will be about a 50 day cycle. I just started Vitex so hopefully that will help straighten me out.[-o&lt;

At least you know you O'ed and AF or BFP should be on its way, keep us posted!


----------



## dodgercpkl

ImSoTired said:


> This is my longest cycle ever and I'm completely annoyed today! I would love to think that the annoyance is a good sign but my boobs aren't sore so I know af isn't coming. That is my dead giveaway. I'm still worried af won't come even though the dr said it should. And I have a headache. What a great day....

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## seabean

Congrats tracey!!!

Does anyone else hate it when people say "well at least you don't get your period as often!"? Drives me nuts!


----------



## Mrs. JSH

Congrats Tracy! Always great to hear about a bfp, especially from a long cycle gal!! :happydance:

Little update on me - I finished my provera pills on Saturday, started bleeding a little Sunday afternoon, then it stopped, started again on Monday a little heavier, then stopped all Tuesday, but had some dark spotting yesterday (which from what I understand is just old blood). Sorry to be gross, just wanted to share cause who else can I talk to about it? :blush:

So I don't know what is up with my body, I think it's pissed at me for messing with it. Still have no idea about ovulating or anything as I'm really puttin off getting into temping and all that stuff for a while. I feel like I don't want to be too informed, and would rather just enjoy the process :winkwink: But if I start to have a long cycle again after this weird bleeding stops then I'm going to push the doc for bloodwork and see how that goes. I think I'm doing a pretty good job at staying positive, so hope that helps.

Sorry for the long post, just wanted to update (and maybe vent a little :haha:). I'd love to hear about any other experiences with provera...

:dust: to you all!!


----------



## Matchboax

Hello everyone!!!

I'm so glad I found this thread!! Hope u don't mind me joining in ...

I've been off BCP since June 2010 (not trying/not preventing).
My cycles were around 30-37 but have steadily got worse. 

I've been charting since June 11, my temps are all over the place even though I follow the rules! I've never had a positive OPK either. I used CBFM for the first time in my current never ending cycle. I take EPO and pregnancare conception (although going by what I've read on here, perhaps this has caused my delayed cycle). 

I've been for progesterone test on day 28 & day 41 - negative. 

Today is Day 51 and just to confirm 3 BFN!


----------



## mrsc81

Congrats Tracy!

Matchboax - I didnt get on with pregnacare conception at all.. my cycles got longer since taking it, i dont know if they would of settled down but i didnt want to waste time finding out! I also had lots of cramping, spotting and a short lp.


----------



## Matchboax

I've had lots of cramping and spotted for the 1st time too. I took it last month along withEPO for the first time and my cycle went from 45 days to 33 was so delighted but now it's all messed up again. I'm just convinced I don't ovulate and I suspect PCOS. I wish we could get a body scan that tells us there and then what's up lol x

Just seen your massive weight loss there, that's brilliant!! However did u manage it?? I could do with shedding the pounds!! Brilliant BMI u have xx


----------



## kristix

hi all!
just thought i would pipe in .... i am cycle day 28 and i think i will be O'ing on/around the 19th so time to get to work!!

fingers crossed!

congrats on the BFP!


----------



## Lisa92881

Mrs. JSH said:


> Congrats Tracy! Always great to hear about a bfp, especially from a long cycle gal!! :happydance:
> 
> Little update on me - I finished my provera pills on Saturday, started bleeding a little Sunday afternoon, then it stopped, started again on Monday a little heavier, then stopped all Tuesday, but had some dark spotting yesterday (which from what I understand is just old blood). Sorry to be gross, just wanted to share cause who else can I talk to about it? :blush:
> 
> So I don't know what is up with my body, I think it's pissed at me for messing with it. Still have no idea about ovulating or anything as I'm really puttin off getting into temping and all that stuff for a while. I feel like I don't want to be too informed, and would rather just enjoy the process :winkwink: But if I start to have a long cycle again after this weird bleeding stops then I'm going to push the doc for bloodwork and see how that goes. I think I'm doing a pretty good job at staying positive, so hope that helps.
> 
> Sorry for the long post, just wanted to update (and maybe vent a little :haha:). I'd love to hear about any other experiences with provera...
> 
> :dust: to you all!!

I would give it a little longer to work totally. Sounds like it's _kinda_ working, hopefully you get full AF very soon. My body seemed to respond pretty well to it, and I actually ovulated the cycle after I took it. It was still a long cycle, and I didn't ovulate until cd 35, but I didn't ovulate at all the cycle before, which was 125 days. So hopefully AF will come for you soon and you can move onto a fresh cycle!


----------



## ImSoTired

I'm absolutely losing my mind! cd66 where is af?! Besides the fact that I am SUPER emotional I have no af symptoms. The doctor said I should give it 2 wks but I'm already going insane!!!I'm crying my eyes out!:cry: I am SO TIRED of waiting!


----------



## AMN21

Hey ladies!! So this is my first long cycle is and its driving me CRAZY!!! I am currently CD52, my cycles have been regular and usually last 30/31 days, although my last cycle was 29 days. AF was supposed to show Nov.25 and so far nothing. I have never been this late! All I've gotten were BFNs, so I'm pretty doubtful since I figured I should have a pos being 3 weeks late! I've had some light cramping, my hips hurt, awful lower back pain, heartburn, fatigue, a lot of CM, headaches and just developed a terrible cold! I hope nothing is wrong with me! I plan to call my GP Monday if still no AF. All I know is I'm terribly frustrated! This is our 8th cycle TTC and while I have faith that I will get my BFP soon, it gets depressing :cry: There are SO MANY BFPs this month. I don't know why I torture myself looking at all of them but I do. I hope all you girls get your little miracles soon! :hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

CD 37 and still nothing happening. Last cycle I had already ovulated and started AF at this point. This is so frustrating because there is not much I can do about it but wait.


----------



## mrsc81

CD16 here, 4th day of high on my cbfm, i should ov cd18..fx!


----------



## mrsc81

Matchboax said:


> I've had lots of cramping and spotted for the 1st time too. I took it last month along withEPO for the first time and my cycle went from 45 days to 33 was so delighted but now it's all messed up again. I'm just convinced I don't ovulate and I suspect PCOS. I wish we could get a body scan that tells us there and then what's up lol x
> 
> Just seen your massive weight loss there, that's brilliant!! However did u manage it?? I could do with shedding the pounds!! Brilliant BMI u have xx

Thanks! I stuck to 1200 kcals a day and went to gym 5 times a week. Since maintaining, i only go gym 2-4 times a week and eat around 1800-2000 kcals. Its alot easier to maintain weight than to lose it, a strict diet is not forever, ive gone from UK 18/20 to a 8/10. Its not all good though because i have been left with some loose/excess skin, i have been lucky as ive seen other people after same weight loss, i dont have the pouch on the stomach etc.. but its still depressing as its something i never considered would happen. I would say i have prob 4-7 lbs of excess skin.
When i get pg i wont be going to gym, i will start again after having lo.

What readings are you getting on your cbfm, low/high??


----------



## Sapphia

Congratulations Tracy! :happydance:

Just a little update - Went to the docs tonight, I am on CD92 and still no sign of AF. We have also been TTC for almost 12 months now so doc has referred us to the fertility clinic. FX'd we will get some answers soon!


----------



## ducky1502

Dunno if my cycles class as 'long' but since coming off BCP in august my cycles are around 40 days. They used to be 29/30 before I had my son but not anymore. I got my +opk and peak on cbfm on cd26 this month so I am around 3-5dpo. The 2ww is the easy part for me. It's the waiting to ovulate that is a killer :(


----------



## Rachel789

ducky1502 said:


> Dunno if my cycles class as 'long' but since coming off BCP in august my cycles are around 40 days. They used to be 29/30 before I had my son but not anymore. I got my +opk and peak on cbfm on cd26 this month so I am around 3-5dpo. The 2ww is the easy part for me. It's the waiting to ovulate that is a killer :(

I agree I do not mind the TWW at least I know when I will get AF or a BFP by. I hate waiting to O and it especially sucks when your cycles are not only long but irregular so you have no clue how long it will take. CD 38 here and still impatiently waiting.......


----------



## Rachel789

How is everyone? CD 39 here and had a very strange temp drop today. I have been temping for almost three months and have never seen my temp go near this low. I have been having EWCM for the past few days. The last OPK I took was Thursday and the test line was barely there so a definite negative..I hope I am going to O soon!


----------



## Lisa92881

Rachel789 said:


> How is everyone? CD 39 here and had a very strange temp drop today. I have been temping for almost three months and have never seen my temp go near this low. I have been having EWCM for the past few days. The last OPK I took was Thursday and the test line was barely there so a definite negative..I hope I am going to O soon!

Do you have any more OPKs??


----------



## wannabemummyb

Cd85 here, rachel. Had a week and a half of "spotting" - it's been orangy tinged cm every now and then. Not sure what is going on any more. Will do a hpt then might have to see the doc again if bfn

Sounds like your ov is nearing :)


----------



## Rachel789

wannabemummyb said:


> Cd85 here, rachel. Had a week and a half of "spotting" - it's been orangy tinged cm every now and then. Not sure what is going on any more. Will do a hpt then might have to see the doc again if bfn
> 
> Sounds like your ov is nearing :)

Good luck I hope you get your BFP and if not I hope you get some answers from the dr.!


----------



## Rachel789

I do have more OPKs but I am so sick of using them and seeing negative after negative so I am not really using them much these days. There has already been a few times in this long cycle I was hopeful then the OPKs were always negative. Part of me would rather have some hope than to see another negative. You know what I mean? Besides I have used so many because of this long cycle I am trying to keep some for my hopefully more normal next cycle.


----------



## Lisa92881

Yeah I know what you mean, sucks when you think you're going to see a super positive OPK and its negative. Are you having any ov cramping or anything? Your temp is so low, I hope it's cause ov is approaching!


----------



## Rachel789

I hope so too I do not get why else it would be this low, I did not feel especially cold or anything when I woke up. 

No cramping but then again my temps confirmed O last month and I didnt notice any cramping then either so who knows :shrug:


----------



## Lisa92881

Well then I guess all you can do is :sex: just in case!! :)


----------



## Rachel789

Yep thats what I have been doing, I have to make sure I am covered just in case! :winkwink:


----------



## Matchboax

Mrsc81, wow that's staggering - well done u!! Yeah I have some loose skin too, was a bigger in my teen years. Well that is my new years resolution - to shift some weight.

I got a high reading from day 11 - 19 highs in a row then 1 low. Not used it again as Im now on day 54. Still no temp rise or positive OPK grrrr, I hate this waiting game!!


----------



## mrsc81

Last cycle i had 5 highs and then 2 peaks, this cycle im on 7th day of high now.. hope i get a peak soon!
My cycle has been 35-42 days but last cycle was 54 days..drives you nuts! Hope something happens for you soon. :hugs:


----------



## ittybittycoy

I guess I officially belong in the long cycle category :cry:, having long cycles makes me so frustrated because you wait forever to O. I have noticed some people O twice before I even get to once, and obviously that gives you less chance to try.

I am trying to remain positive though, today is CD 44 for me and I have absolutely no idea what my body is doing... I think my body has tried to O twice with no success. Then to top it off, I went to my doc on the 16th to see if I could get some answers and I got nothing... she told me to just wait, how long am I suppose to wait for O or AF before I go crazy?

I guess my question to you ladies is, is there any natural way to bring on dreaded AF, having a fresh start would make me feel better I think. Or do you ladies think I should wait and see if I O this cycle? I will attach my chart, any input would be great. Thanks!

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Rachel789

Well I just wanted to let you all know I finally got a positive OPK! :happydance: I am so excited I thought it would never happen. I have taken about 40 OPKs the past few months and this was my first ever positive I saw. The test line came up darker than the control, I was shocked! 

Before today I had not taken an OPK for a few days and my last OPK barely had a faint line. I know some people get positives for a few days so I am wondering if I have O'ed am O'ing or will O tomorrow or the next day :shrug:

I have been having EWCM for the past four days and had a ton of it this a.m. which is what prompted me to take an OPK.


----------



## Rachel789

IttyBitty-I just started Vitex which is an herb that is supposed to help balance your hormones. I started it 10 days ago which was CD 31 for me and here I am 9 days later and I got a positive OPK! Now I cannot say for sure it was the Vitex but who knows maybe it could be helpful for you? :shrug:
I was about to give up on Oing this cycle and when I least expected it, it happened. I really cannot tell what is going on by looking at your chart but then again I am somewhat new to charting so maybe someone else will have some input.


----------



## SKP

I dont even no i ovulated this month. I skipped sept and nov


----------



## ittybittycoy

Rachel789 said:


> IttyBitty-I just started Vitex which is an herb that is supposed to help balance your hormones. I started it 10 days ago which was CD 31 for me and here I am 9 days later and I got a positive OPK! Now I cannot say for sure it was the Vitex but who knows maybe it could be helpful for you? :shrug:
> I was about to give up on Oing this cycle and when I least expected it, it happened. I really cannot tell what is going on by looking at your chart but then again I am somewhat new to charting so maybe someone else will have some input.

Thanks Rachel, I appreciate your feedback... I was researching Vitex earlier and was trying to decide if I wanted to start. Well I think I am going to start tomorrow... where can you find it at, I found it at our local health food store but it was super expensive, do you think it would be available at like CVS?

Again, thank you this cycle is frustrating me beyond belief.


----------



## Rachel789

I know the feeling. I stopped BCP for the first time in 12 years back in August. My first cycle was 44 days, 2nd was 37 and now this current one I was hoping would be shorter again but nope :nope: I am on CD 40 and I finally got the positive OPK so when its all said and done this cycle will be about 55 days long! I am hoping the Vitex will make my next cycle shorter (If I have to have a next cycle).

I am not sure about CVS because I never looked there. I got mine at the Vitamin Shoppe. I am not sure if you have one of those near you. I got the liquid form because it starts working faster than pills. I think it cost 12 bucks. I am taking 1000 mg every morning which is 28 drops, I put it in a small amount of water. If I took that much daily it would last me about a month. I am still trying to decide if I am only going to take it until I O then start up again after AF. I have heard people do it like that and some people take it throughout their cycle but just stop during AF.


----------



## ittybittycoy

Okay, I am going to go look tomorrow, I have only seen it in pill form but I am willing to try liquid. Right now, I am willing to try just about anything; all I want is to ovulate damn it! Anyways, good luck to you and lots of :dust:.


----------



## foquita

I need.to catch up on this thread ! I'll add all the new people later :) well done on the positive OPK rach! :happydance: 

think I'm CD26 today, expecting to ovulate the first week of january but we've been BDing at least every second day all through the cycle and just trying to chill :)


----------



## Rachel789

foquita said:


> I need.to catch up on this thread ! I'll add all the new people later :) well done on the positive OPK rach! :happydance:
> 
> think I'm CD26 today, expecting to ovulate the first week of january but we've been BDing at least every second day all through the cycle and just trying to chill :)

Thats a good approach! Relax and enjoy the holidays. CD 41 here and my temp went up a bit so O day may have been yesterday it seems. I will have to see if it goes up again tomorrow.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## seabean

I am CD 35 and I am pretty sure that I haven't ovulated yet b/c I usually have very noticeable symptoms. I don't test or temp, it's our first month really trying, so I could be wrong. 

The thing that's really getting me are these horrible cramps I've been having for over a week now! Some days they really feel like AF, others they are more mild but persistent. I thought it was maybe my body revving up to ovulate (I cramped before OV last month for 2 days), but there hasn't really been much action otherwise. My CP is all over the place and CM seems to go back and forth between watery and creamy. There was a time or two that CM was stretchy, but it was whitish, not clear. So I dunno what's going on with me. Anyone else seem to have prolonged "pre-ovulation" symptoms? It's almost like my body "wants" to ovulate, just can't quit make it happen!


----------



## mrsc81

Im cd20 and got my 8th high reading on my cbfm today, hope i peak tomorrow, i wanted to test new years eve or new years day! Today ive felt nauseous, got cramps, feel tired, keep wanting to eat, outbreak of spots, just feel crappy... Hoping i ovulate soon!


----------



## mrsc81

Oh dear lord.. i just ate about 8 oatcakes with nutella, why am i feeling the need to stuff my face! argghhh
I just did an ic opk and got a faint line, does this mean i should ovulate in next few days? Im just using my cbfm but had some left over from before i bought my monitor so thought id do one as ive been feeling so yuck today.. poas addict lol


----------



## wannabemummyb

Good luck to all those waiting to ov!

Af finally turned up for me yesterday! Pleased she finally showed, as i already knew i was out this month!


----------



## Rachel789

mrsc81 said:


> Oh dear lord.. i just ate about 8 oatcakes with nutella, why am i feeling the need to stuff my face! argghhh
> I just did an ic opk and got a faint line, does this mean i should ovulate in next few days? Im just using my cbfm but had some left over from before i bought my monitor so thought id do one as ive been feeling so yuck today.. poas addict lol

I do not think a faint line means much I usually always have a faint line but if it gets progressively darker that is a good sign! What did your cbfm show today?


----------



## mrsc81

Rachel789 said:


> mrsc81 said:
> 
> 
> Oh dear lord.. i just ate about 8 oatcakes with nutella, why am i feeling the need to stuff my face! argghhh
> I just did an ic opk and got a faint line, does this mean i should ovulate in next few days? Im just using my cbfm but had some left over from before i bought my monitor so thought id do one as ive been feeling so yuck today.. poas addict lol
> 
> I do not think a faint line means much I usually always have a faint line but if it gets progressively darker that is a good sign! What did your cbfm show today?Click to expand...

CD21 another high! 9th day of highs.. Im so fed up, really down last couple of days, ive hardly moved off the sofa, dont want to go to the gym and just feel the need to eat! Cramps, nausea, spot outbreak, headaches, cant be bothered.. Hoping this is a sign of impending ovulation!!


----------



## Rachel789

It sounds like something is happening! I do not know much about cbfm, how many days of highs do people typically get?


----------



## mrsc81

Ive read people have as many as 16 days! Guess i should just take it i will ovulate within the next week, hoping sooner rather than later.. I was all upbeat last week thinking i need to stop stressing i will get pg, it will happen when it happens, and now im all depressed about it and cant seem to shake it off grrrr. Ive only been trying since august, this is my 3rd cycle, but it feels such a long time already, dont know how people cope when they have been trying for years. I want to be pregnant before i turn 31!


----------



## Rachel789

I know the feeling! I just started trying in August as well and it is already driving me crazy. I just turned 29 and would like to be pg before I am 30 so I can relate. I also do not understand how people mentally deal with doing this for years, I honestly think I would just go to NTNP if it didnt happen for me for awhile because it is too stressful to do for a long time!


----------



## ImSoTired

Update! My longest cycle ever is over! I'm now cd1 after a 71 day long cycle! Time to start all over! Lets hope this one is much shorter!


----------



## Lisa92881

Hooray!! :wohoo:

Onto a fresh, new, BFP cycle!!!


----------



## cmwilson

Hi ladies,

I haven't posted in while, I was trying to stay away and de-stress. It seems it may have worked because I think I may have ovulated on day 79 of my cycle. Please check it out. I live in constant fear that FF will take away my crosshairs. Just hoping that if I did ovulate that I have a good length luteal phase. Keeping my fingers crossed. If you have the time to check out my chart please do and let me know what you think! :wacko:


----------



## Lisa92881

Looks like you did!! Hope you get some answers soon!


----------



## Rachel789

I agree it looks like you did, hopefully you get your BFP!!


----------



## SKP

Cd 53, 10 days of spotting, no sign of AF yet, supposedly tomorrow.


----------



## MrsDavo

Well ladies I thought AF had started yesterday, as we had sex in the morning and I'd started bleeding, not heavy but enough for OH to say " think your periods started" so I popped a tampon in before going to work, but when I got home later and went to change it there was nothing on it at all. 

I had really sore boobs for a week, round about cd 20, I'm on cd 36 today and according to my tracker I'm due AF tomorrow. 

I felt horrible sick last night, but maybe its just because I ate pizza...I only had 3 slices though and I couldn't help but think back to when I was pregnant with my LO that I started being sick when eating greasy food - then I told myself not to be stupid and stop getting my hopes up. 

I even slept 10 and a half hours last night I was so shattered, but I did have a busy day at work. 

Will keep you updated xx


----------



## Lisa92881

MrsDavo said:


> Well ladies I thought AF had started yesterday, as we had sex in the morning and I'd started bleeding, not heavy but enough for OH to say " think your periods started" so I popped a tampon in before going to work, but when I got home later and went to change it there was nothing on it at all.
> 
> I had really sore boobs for a week, round about cd 20, I'm on cd 36 today and according to my tracker I'm due AF tomorrow.
> 
> I felt horrible sick last night, but maybe its just because I ate pizza...I only had 3 slices though and I couldn't help but think back to when I was pregnant with my LO that I started being sick when eating greasy food - then I told myself not to be stupid and stop getting my hopes up.
> 
> I even slept 10 and a half hours last night I was so shattered, but I did have a busy day at work.
> 
> Will keep you updated xx

Fine fine, I'll be the first one to say it......:test:


----------



## Rachel789

:test::test::test:


----------



## mrsc81

Another day.. another high fertility :dohh: But on a positive note, ive been out today and been to the gym, no sulking on the sofa all day and i feel better for it!


----------



## sharnw

Hi ladies can I join please?? Long cycles for me :(


----------



## cmwilson

Lisa92881 said:


> Looks like you did!! Hope you get some answers soon!

I hope so too! I got a really high temp this morning. Haven't had one this high this whole cycle, all 89 days of it! :haha:


----------



## cmwilson

Rachel789 said:


> I agree it looks like you did, hopefully you get your BFP!!

I'd love to get my BFP but I'm trying not to get my hopes up. 10 DPO today...


----------



## KimmyKim

Hey girls, I'm finally in my 2WW after 2 failed attempts at ovulating this cycle. Looks like I'm at about 4dpo. Anybody else?


----------



## Rachel789

I am there with you, 3 DPO here! :happydance: We covered the fertile period as good as we could. All I can do is wait now......


----------



## foquita

oh mrsdavo that sounds so promising! I would test, do it do it! but if it's a bfn remember it could still be too early :D you're not out until the witch shows :hugs: 

cmwilson your chart looks GREAT! so cool to see such a long cycle chart with what looks like really clear ovulation! :D 

good luck everyone else! quite a lot of people in the 2WW, maybe we'll have loads of BFPs at once for the thread! :D 

xxxx :hugs:


----------



## foquita

looking forward to stalking this thread watching everyone in their 2WW :hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

I agree cmwilson your chart is looking nice! Keep us posted :flower:


----------



## Rachel789

How is everyone else today?


----------



## foquita

I'm CD31 and still just ignoring everything and being chilled out. we've been :sex: loads so we should be covered for whenever I ovulate hopefully. 

I think it'll be the first week in january based on the last two cycles :)


----------



## Rachel789

foquita said:


> I'm CD31 and still just ignoring everything and being chilled out. we've been :sex: loads so we should be covered for whenever I ovulate hopefully.
> 
> I think it'll be the first week in january based on the last two cycles :)

Sounds like you have a good plan. I plan to try to chill a little more next cycle. This one really frustrated me because it was the longest one yet since stopping BCP and I expected it to stay the same or get shorter. Now that I know it will be whatever it is going to be I am going to try to relax and just BD a lot to make sure we are covered.


----------



## foquita

yeah I haven't been putting anything at all into FF and I feel a lot more calm :) and more in the mood for loving :rofl:


----------



## cmwilson

foquita said:


> oh mrsdavo that sounds so promising! I would test, do it do it! but if it's a bfn remember it could still be too early :D you're not out until the witch shows :hugs:
> 
> cmwilson your chart looks GREAT! so cool to see such a long cycle chart with what looks like really clear ovulation! :D
> 
> good luck everyone else! quite a lot of people in the 2WW, maybe we'll have loads of BFPs at once for the thread! :D
> 
> xxxx :hugs:

Thanks! It feels so good to ovulate finally. I don't think Ive ovulated since coming off BCP in June. I'm so pleased to see my temps going so high.

Recently it seems like everyone I graduated high school with is now pregnant and I find myself being jealous and I know I shouldn't be but sometimes I cant help myself. :cry:


----------



## mrsc81

Want to wish all you ladies a very Merry Christmas & Happy New Year xxx Lets hope 2012 will be our time for BFP's xx


----------



## seabean

Cd 39 and still no ovulation for me. But for those that have and are now in tww, keep us posted!

Meanwhile, everyone have a wonderful Christmas and Hanukkah!


----------



## cmwilson

Hi ladies, hope you had a great holiday!

Well I'm 14 dpo today and took a test this morning, BFN. :cry: I guess I'm just waiting for AF now. Thing is I don't feel like AF is coming. Maybe I didn't ov after all? But then I cant explain the high temps. Just a little confused. :wacko:


----------



## Lisa92881

CM - Looking at your chart, I think maybe you ovulated cd 84 instead, which would make you only like 10 dpo?? Or it could just be a BFP on the way! :)


----------



## cmwilson

Lisa92881 said:


> CM - Looking at your chart, I think maybe you ovulated cd 84 instead, which would make you only like 10 dpo?? Or it could just be a BFP on the way! :)

I was kind of wondering that too (although we only bded 3 days before and the day after CD 84 :cry:). I'm just thinking there's no other explanation for why my temps would be high so I oved, right? Knowing my body its probably just messing with me. I'm going to wait it out until the new year and then call the doc. That would be 100 days without a period...


----------



## mrsc81

cd27 .. 15th high on clearblue monitor :growlmad: there is 2 lines on stick which are same darkness, hopefully get surge in next couple of days


----------



## Sapphia

AF finally arrived today after a 102 day cycle!

FX'd this cycle will be a 'normal' 40 day ish one :haha:


----------



## daisy331

Hi Girls I am new to BnB and I saw this thread and would love if I can join?
I have been married 4 months So I guess I have been trying for 4 months but I have only had 3 cycles. I went off BCP in Nov 2010 and since being off it I have been so messed up. I thought after a year it would have straigtened out but it hasnt. I actually was really hoping to get my BFP for xmas but instead I got AF! I have been using OPK so i have some idea of when it will come and it seems my LP is 14 days.. But i just feel so discouraged and Broken!! You girls are so supportive of each other and i am thinking maybe thats what i need to get through this..... 
Cycle 1 49 days
Cycle 2 67 days
Cycle 3 32 days
Cycle 4 63 days
Cycle 5 64 days
Cycle 6 39 days
Cycle 7 31 or 35 days
Cycle 8 47 or 43 days


----------



## mrsc81

daisy331 said:


> Hi Girls I am new to BnB and I saw this thread and would love if I can join?
> I have been married 4 months So I guess I have been trying for 4 months but I have only had 3 cycles. I went off BCP in Nov 2010 and since being off it I have been so messed up. I thought after a year it would have straigtened out but it hasnt. I actually was really hoping to get my BFP for xmas but instead I got AF! I have been using OPK so i have some idea of when it will come and it seems my LP is 14 days.. But i just feel so discouraged and Broken!! You girls are so supportive of each other and i am thinking maybe thats what i need to get through this.....
> Cycle 1 49 days
> Cycle 2 67 days
> Cycle 3 32 days
> Cycle 4 63 days
> Cycle 5 64 days
> Cycle 6 39 days
> Cycle 7 31 or 35 days
> Cycle 8 47 or 43 days

Welcome Daisy! :hugs:


----------



## Lisa92881

cmwilson said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> CM - Looking at your chart, I think maybe you ovulated cd 84 instead, which would make you only like 10 dpo?? Or it could just be a BFP on the way! :)
> 
> I was kind of wondering that too (although we only bded 3 days before and the day after CD 84 :cry:). I'm just thinking there's no other explanation for why my temps would be high so I oved, right? Knowing my body its probably just messing with me. I'm going to wait it out until the new year and then call the doc. That would be 100 days without a period...Click to expand...

Yeah, I definitely think you ov'd, I just think it was more likely cd 84 since there's a clear temp shift. Is this your 2nd cycle temping, or is FF only showing 2 since you're not VIP? (I'm not either haha) Do you know how long your LP usually is??


----------



## Lisa92881

Welcome Daisy! Yeah, I think we are a pretty great and supporttive thread! :winkwink: It's hard to understand the stress of long and irregular cycles unless you're experiencing them. I went off bcp around the same time as you, Oct 2010. Do you chart or use OPKs?


----------



## daisy331

Lisa- What does your doctor say about it? I have been on BCP since i am like 16 so it was like 15 years before I came off it. I really dont remeber how my cycles were before i went on the BCP because it was so long ago. When I first went off my doctor told me i should be regular in 3 months but I kept reading otherwise but now I am starting to think maybe something else is wrong with me. I havent really charted I only did last cycle until i ovulated.. but i started to use the OPKs in September so according to them I have ovualted.


----------



## Lisa92881

My doctor has had me do bloodwork to see if any hormone levels were off and that's why my cycles are so long, but everything has come back normal. (Which I think is weird, since clearly something must be off, but whatever!) I was on bcp for like 6 years, and I think my cycles were pretty regular before. She doesn't seem too concerned with figuring out "why", but recently prescribed Clomid to hopefully get me ovulating sooner and more consistently. I would recommend temping. OPKs confirm that you get the LH surge to cause ovulation, but they don't mean that you definitely ovulated, you can get the surge and then not ovulate. Many doctors (mine included) want you to chart to confirm ovulation, and the length of your luteal phase, which is the time from ovulation to AF.


----------



## cmwilson

Lisa92881 said:


> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> CM - Looking at your chart, I think maybe you ovulated cd 84 instead, which would make you only like 10 dpo?? Or it could just be a BFP on the way! :)
> 
> I was kind of wondering that too (although we only bded 3 days before and the day after CD 84 :cry:). I'm just thinking there's no other explanation for why my temps would be high so I oved, right? Knowing my body its probably just messing with me. I'm going to wait it out until the new year and then call the doc. That would be 100 days without a period...Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I definitely think you ov'd, I just think it was more likely cd 84 since there's a clear temp shift. Is this your 2nd cycle temping, or is FF only showing 2 since you're not VIP? (I'm not either haha) Do you know how long your LP usually is??Click to expand...

Yeah this my second cycle charting, kinda sad that I've only had three cycles in six months. Well as far as LP I had a 9 day LP last cycle but my doc said I didn't ov that cycle and before I went on bcp I didn't track my cycle so I don't really know about my LP. This is so confusing and frustrating!


----------



## Lisa92881

:hugs: I know, it sure is. Stay positive, this cycle could still end in a BFP!


----------



## daisy331

Lisa how are you liking the clomid? Did it work on making your cycle shorter? I had blood work done back in July and everything was normal so the Doctor said. I have been really stressed as i just graduated nursing school and someone told me that stress can make your ovulation not come. So who knows.. I actually called my doctor today cause I talked to her in August for my prenatals and she told me to try for 3 months and if nothing is happening to call her.. I am thinking maybe she will put me on clomid too..


----------



## Lisa92881

I'll know in the next few days if it made my cycle shorter! Haha. I think I'm approaching ovulation, woohoo! If so, ovulating soon would definitely be an improvement. :) My dr started me on a really low dose, 25 mg, so I haven't had any side effects other than being really thirsty for like 4-5 days after my last pill. Your dr might put you on Clomid, or have you wait a few more months. I have been TTC for about 14 months, and at my last appt (which was actually a follow-up appt for my surgery to remove uterine polyps) she was going to have me try for a few more months before starting Clomid, but I asked if I could start sooner.


----------



## daisy331

O I really hope it works for you!! fx How did they find out you had uterine polyps and did that cause your long cycles?


----------



## Lisa92881

Oh I have had quite a journey so far. Haha. :dohh: My doctor ordered an HSG (hysterosalpingogram) to check my tubes before prescribing Clomid, that's when they found the polyps. The polyps aren't what is causing my long cycles, unfortunately that's a whole different issue! Lucky me, huh?! :haha:


----------



## daisy331

I'm so sorry to hear that but looking thru posts looks like alot of women have had success on Clomid so hopefully you will get your BFP next month!!! Did you ever try taking the soy?


----------



## Lisa92881

Yes, all the Clomid success stories are so encouraging!! I've never tried soy, I thought about it but was afraid that it would mess with my cycles even more. Lots of girls on here have had success with soy though too!


----------



## pinkfairy1234

finally some people to talk to :D
My cycles are usually 31 days ish, im now 17 days late never been this late but did my last hcp test about 3 days ago BFN :(
sooo annoying!!!


----------



## mrsc81

Yey i got a PEAK today cd28 :happydance:
We didnt bd last night, but we have every other night since cd12 and will tonight, tomorrow and day after.. Hope its enough!


----------



## Lisa92881

mrsc81 said:


> Yey i got a PEAK today cd28 :happydance:
> We didnt bd last night, but we have every other night since cd12 and will tonight, tomorrow and day after.. Hope its enough!

Wow, good for you that's a lot of BD!! You go girl!! I'm sure that will be enough!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Rachel789

mrsc81 said:


> Yey i got a PEAK today cd28 :happydance:
> We didnt bd last night, but we have every other night since cd12 and will tonight, tomorrow and day after.. Hope its enough!

Thats great news! :happydance: :thumbup:

CD 49 here and 9 DPO. I just do not feel like it is going to happen this cycle though. I have zero symptoms, no sore breasts, nothing. My chart isnt looking good either. I will test on the morning of new years eve to make sure because I am going to a party that night and will be drinking if it is negative. I will be 12 dpo at that point and will use a FRER so if it is negative then, there is a really good chance it is really negative.


----------



## mrsc81

Rachel789 said:


> mrsc81 said:
> 
> 
> Yey i got a PEAK today cd28 :happydance:
> We didnt bd last night, but we have every other night since cd12 and will tonight, tomorrow and day after.. Hope its enough!
> 
> Thats great news! :happydance: :thumbup:
> 
> CD 49 here and 9 DPO. I just do not feel like it is going to happen this cycle though. I have zero symptoms, no sore breasts, nothing. My chart isnt looking good either. I will test on the morning of new years eve to make sure because I am going to a party that night and will be drinking if it is negative. I will be 12 dpo at that point and will use a FRER so if it is negative then, there is a really good chance it is really negative.Click to expand...

Dont count yourself out yet because youve got no 'symptoms' ive heard that lots of times from women who have found out they are pg, i dont have any experience with charting.. fx!

I cant wait for dh to get home from work :sex: :haha:


----------



## KimmyKim

OMG... you guys... I need your eagle eyes... do you see what I see? Or am I just hallucinating?

It's very very early, only 11 dpo, so... IS IT REALLY THERE??

https://imgur.com/1Isry


----------



## seabean

KimmyKim said:


> OMG... you guys... I need your eagle eyes... do you see what I see? Or am I just being hallucinating?
> 
> It's very very early, only 11 dpo, so... IS IT REALLY THERE??
> 
> https://imgur.com/1Isry

That looks positive to meeeeeee! CONGRATS! Remind me, what CD did you ovulate??


----------



## mrsc81

I dont often see lines when people post pics... But i see this one!! CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## KimmyKim

seabean said:


> Remind me, what CD did you ovulate??


CD 33. Seems like freaking forever ago already, I can't believe how slowly these past 11 days have creeped by. I'm not gonna lie, I'm actually freaked out to see that damn pink line! It was all that I wanted, and now that it's there, I'm kind of terrified!


----------



## wannabemummyb

Congrates kimmykim. I never see lines but i see that one x


----------



## mrsc81

KimmyKim said:


> seabean said:
> 
> 
> Remind me, what CD did you ovulate??
> 
> 
> CD 33. Seems like freaking forever ago already, I can't believe how slowly these past 11 days have creeped by. I'm not gonna lie, I'm actually freaked out to see that damn pink line! It was all that I wanted, and now that it's there, I'm kind of terrified!Click to expand...

I actually said to my dh, i want to get pg so badly but i will be nervous and excited when i get a bfp! Think thats natural to feel like that x ohhh how exciting!!


----------



## Lisa92881

Yay kim!!!!


----------



## cmwilson

KimmyKim said:


> OMG... you guys... I need your eagle eyes... do you see what I see? Or am I just hallucinating?
> 
> It's very very early, only 11 dpo, so... IS IT REALLY THERE??
> 
> https://imgur.com/1Isry

Congrats KimmyKim! Have you had any symptoms?


----------



## Rachel789

KimmyKim said:


> OMG... you guys... I need your eagle eyes... do you see what I see? Or am I just hallucinating?
> 
> It's very very early, only 11 dpo, so... IS IT REALLY THERE??
> 
> https://imgur.com/1Isry

Congrats!!! :happydance:


----------



## KimmyKim

cmwilson said:


> Congrats KimmyKim! Have you had any symptoms?


Well, nothing to really write home about, and most of the things I've felt aren't that unusual for a typical cycle for me. 

I've had a lot of CM, my legs were kind of achy, today, on 11 dpo I felt like I wanted to slap anybody who talked to me (so uh... kinda moody? lol).

The only thing that stands out is that from 7dpo till today I have had insanely vivid dreams... even if I just took a nap. That is actually what cued me to take a test... I took a nap, and when I woke up, it took me a few minutes to figure out that I had been dreaming, because it felt so real. 

On a side note... I don't know if you caught my other post, but my body tried to ovulate twice before I had a real one. As it turns out, if I had ovulated on either of the previous two tries, I probably wouldn't have ended up with a bfp, because my DH was tied up with finals. It was only because I ovulated so late that it was able to happen. :) Kinda makes those awful cliches like "It'll happens when it's supposed to happen" actually feel kind of true...As much as we hate to hear them!

Lets hope this little stinker sticks!


----------



## Stinas

Congrats kimmy!!!!!!


----------



## Try Rocking

Congratulations Kimmy!!

So I can't remember if I ever posted in here or if I just subscribed and meant to when I had time.. just in case, I'll tell you about me real quick! 

My name is Rachel, I'm 30 and my cycles range from 33 days (on a very good cycle) to 79+ days. 
My last one was 33 and the one before it was 79, before that I believe it was 50 something but I may be wrong. I never know what kind of cycle I'm going to get. 
Somehow I managed to get pregnant before, I actually didn't find out until I was about 7 weeks pregnant because I didn't think I could get pregnant after 7 years of trying and nothing happening. 

Anyhow, I've been trying for almost 18 months to get pregnant again and nothing yet. My doctor has finally sent me to a gyno who is doing something about it and helping me out. She has me on metformin and I just finished my first cycle of clomid. 

Anyhow..hopefully we'll all be seeing BFPs soon!


----------



## dodgercpkl

Congrats Kimmy! Praying for a sticky bean for you!


----------



## seabean

KimmyKim said:


> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> Congrats KimmyKim! Have you had any symptoms?
> 
> 
> Well, nothing to really write home about, and most of the things I've felt aren't that unusual for a typical cycle for me.
> 
> I've had a lot of CM, my legs were kind of achy, today, on 11 dpo I felt like I wanted to slap anybody who talked to me (so uh... kinda moody? lol).
> 
> The only thing that stands out is that from 7dpo till today I have had insanely vivid dreams... even if I just took a nap. That is actually what cued me to take a test... I took a nap, and when I woke up, it took me a few minutes to figure out that I had been dreaming, because it felt so real.
> 
> On a side note... I don't know if you caught my other post, but my body tried to ovulate twice before I had a real one. As it turns out, if I had ovulated on either of the previous two tries, I probably wouldn't have ended up with a bfp, because my DH was tied up with finals. It was only because I ovulated so late that it was able to happen. :) Kinda makes those awful cliches like "It'll happens when it's supposed to happen" actually feel kind of true...As much as we hate to hear them!
> 
> Lets hope this little stinker sticks!Click to expand...

Thanks Kimmy, this is so encouraging! :happydance: How do you know when you ovulated - what sort of methods are you using? 

I feel as though my body has tried a few times to ovulate this cycle too. I had crampy ovary pains around CD 18, but not much after that. Then around CD31/33 I had crampy side pains again w/ lots of EWCM which made me think my body was trying to ovulate again. I'm not temping or anything, so I don't really know if I was successful that time. But I've had AF-like cramps on and off since CD 31. I think I'm still waiting to actually ovulate, but the past 2 days my boobs have felt noticeably fuller, so today I was thinking maybe I DID already ovulate and I am already preggers? I dunno. I tested a week ago and it was a BFN, so I kind of just want to hold off testing again b/c I think I'm just fishing for signs right now.


----------



## cmwilson

Hey ladies.

Well after another BFN this morning I made some changes on my chart and it looks like I didn't ov at all so here I am on CD 97 and I'm more frustrated than ever. I freaking hate the bcp because I never had this problem before the pill.

Looks like I'm calling the doctor next week but I know what she'll say, I have to wait till its been a year and its only been six months. I don't want to wait a year! If there is a problem I want to fix it now! 

Sorry ladies just had to vent, feeling a bit down today. :cry:


----------



## KimmyKim

Sea Bean: I am temping and using opk's. With the combination, it was pretty obvious that my body tried twice, with glaring temp dips and nearly positive tests... but then my temp never rose, just went back to the cover line. I had the crampy ovary pains too, all 3 times, along with my other tell tale sign, my jaw line broke out in pimples. 

CM Wilson: Girl, I wish I could hug you. I know how bad the Pill can mess you up. I had a horrible time coming off of it, both of my adrenal glands nearly gave out on me, and I struggled with debilitating anxiety attacks because of it for months on end... I almost died! It took a long time and a lot of effort to get my body back into a groove again. Are you doing anything specifically just to get your body back on track, outside of trying to get prego? I have some suggestions if you are interested! Feel free so send me a private message, or we can chat right here so that other girls may benefit also, if you like. :) Either way... *hug*


----------



## mrsc81

Just realised i am due af around Friday 13th Jan! I met my dh on a Friday 13th.. Hope this is a sign :winkwink:


----------



## wannabemummyb

KimmyKim said:


> Sea Bean: I am temping and using opk's. With the combination, it was pretty obvious that my body tried twice, with glaring temp dips and nearly positive tests... but then my temp never rose, just went back to the cover line. I had the crampy ovary pains too, all 3 times, along with my other tell tale sign, my jaw line broke out in pimples.
> 
> CM Wilson: Girl, I wish I could hug you. I know how bad the Pill can mess you up. I had a horrible time coming off of it, both of my adrenal glands nearly gave out on me, and I struggled with debilitating anxiety attacks because of it for months on end... I almost died! It took a long time and a lot of effort to get my body back into a groove again. Are you doing anything specifically just to get your body back on track, outside of trying to get prego? I have some suggestions if you are interested! Feel free so send me a private message, or we can chat right here so that other girls may benefit also, if you like. :) Either way... *hug*

That sounds mysterious! I thought my body was back on track but alas am on cd98 or something! I'm all ears (well eyes really)


----------



## cmwilson

KimmyKim said:


> Sea Bean: I am temping and using opk's. With the combination, it was pretty obvious that my body tried twice, with glaring temp dips and nearly positive tests... but then my temp never rose, just went back to the cover line. I had the crampy ovary pains too, all 3 times, along with my other tell tale sign, my jaw line broke out in pimples.
> 
> CM Wilson: Girl, I wish I could hug you. I know how bad the Pill can mess you up. I had a horrible time coming off of it, both of my adrenal glands nearly gave out on me, and I struggled with debilitating anxiety attacks because of it for months on end... I almost died! It took a long time and a lot of effort to get my body back into a groove again. Are you doing anything specifically just to get your body back on track, outside of trying to get prego? I have some suggestions if you are interested! Feel free so send me a private message, or we can chat right here so that other girls may benefit also, if you like. :) Either way... *hug*

Thank you. The only thing I've tried to help regulate me again is I am taking Vitex (agnus castus) and red raspberry leaf. I'd LOVE to hear your suggestions. Thank you! :hugs:


----------



## foquita

congratulations kimmykim! we have our 8th :bfp: :D

i'm going to update the front page with all the new people's names, let me know if i miss anyone out :) xxxx


----------



## KimmyKim

cmwilson said:


> I'd LOVE to hear your suggestions. Thank you! :hugs:


Well first off, I highly suggest going to a nutritional expert of some kind that can help you understand first, if vitex is right for you, and second, exactly how much of it you should take per day. Our bodies are all different, and sometimes we are taking way too much or way too little to do us any good of any given supplement. I know from personal experience that my body never seems to fit into the "normal" textbook answers! Either way, the nutritional therapist was the one that got my adrenal glands working properly again, so she was the one who definitely got me back on the right track after BCP really screwed everything up. A good nutritionist should be able to hook you up with other supplements if it turns out that vitex isn't right for you. 

The other thing... I can't stress diet and exercise enough. Everybody's body wants it SO BAD, and with the stress we put ourselves through with trying to get prego, it is essential that we are giving it the proper nutrients and activity. Some sort of exercise plan that you enjoy and that helps you de-stress, and then lots and lots of veggies (especially greens!) are going to help your body remember what the hell it was supposed to be doing in the first place! Yoga is great. Running did it for me (and I HATE running normally!) Gave me something else to think about too. Distraction is important.

If you are open to the idea, I recently saw a reflexologist too. I figured it couldn't hurt... and to be honest, it was 2 days after I saw her that I finally ovulated. She kept hitting this one part of my foot during our session that f'ing HURT... It felt bruised... when I asked her what that part of the food pertained to she said "that's your ovaries". I don't know if I really believe in the whole reflexology, but seriously... what can it hurt? It might just be coincidence, but it felt kinda like she hit a bunch of "reset" buttons in my body! Hahaha... and anybody coming off of BCP knows what it feels like to wish you could do that... start your body over! 

I gotta go to work, but I'll try to write down some of the other stuff I did too. I always feel so bad for girls coming off of BCP, they always tell you about the side effects going ONTO it, but never coming off of it, and that is CRAP. I Almost freaking died! If I would have known then what I know now, I never would have taken the pill. Outside of not ovulating, are you having any other problems since coming off?


----------



## foquita

front page updated, let me know if i have missed anyone out :)


----------



## Rachel789

Took a test this morning at 12 dpo and it was a BFN. I am not surprised though as I had no symptoms and just knew it didnt happen this month. At least I know I can go out and drink and enjoy my new years.

Onto the next cycle, I just pray it doesnt take 40 days for me to O again. I will start the Vitex back up again once AF starts, so I hope I O sooner this cycle!


----------



## foquita

fingers crossed for an earlier O rach :) xxxx


----------



## Rachel789

Thanks, it would be nice! How are you doing? You due to O soon?


----------



## Lisa92881

Girls - does it look like I ov'd, but am just having a slooooow temp rise?? I'm kinda freaking out that I didn't ov like I thought I did. :nope:


----------



## Rachel789

Lisa92881 said:


> Girls - does it look like I ov'd, but am just having a slooooow temp rise?? I'm kinda freaking out that I didn't ov like I thought I did. :nope:

I am still somewhat new at charting this is only my 2nd cycle doing it. I cannot tell for sure yet. What I like to do it input temps for a couple days ahead to see what FF does. Try inputting a couple of higher temps for the next 2-3 days and see if it gives you crosshairs. You may just need a couple higher temps before it gives you them. Sometimes temps rise slowly after O. Let me know what it does!


----------



## Lisa92881

I already did that! :haha: Yes, if I put in 97.5 for the next 2 days it does give me crosshairs. :) What stinks is that I won't temp tomorrow cause we are going out tonight and will be drinking and going to bed late, so my temp won't be accurate. So I'm going to have to wait even longer! Haha.


----------



## Rachel789

I know the feeling I hate when I have to miss temps! I am so addicted to seeing what it will be every day :haha: I think I am going to have to skip mine tomorrow as well because I will be going out and drinking tonight too. All you can do it see what happens to next few days and hope your temp keeps rising. Because you got positive OPKs and it already looks like it is starting to go up, I would think you did O.


----------



## Lisa92881

I know, last night I wasn't even tired yet and I was thinking about how I wanted to go to bed so I could see what my temp would be in the morning. :rofl:


----------



## cmwilson

KimmyKim said:


> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> I'd LOVE to hear your suggestions. Thank you! :hugs:
> 
> 
> Well first off, I highly suggest going to a nutritional expert of some kind that can help you understand first, if vitex is right for you, and second, exactly how much of it you should take per day. Our bodies are all different, and sometimes we are taking way too much or way too little to do us any good of any given supplement. I know from personal experience that my body never seems to fit into the "normal" textbook answers! Either way, the nutritional therapist was the one that got my adrenal glands working properly again, so she was the one who definitely got me back on the right track after BCP really screwed everything up. A good nutritionist should be able to hook you up with other supplements if it turns out that vitex isn't right for you.
> 
> The other thing... I can't stress diet and exercise enough. Everybody's body wants it SO BAD, and with the stress we put ourselves through with trying to get prego, it is essential that we are giving it the proper nutrients and activity. Some sort of exercise plan that you enjoy and that helps you de-stress, and then lots and lots of veggies (especially greens!) are going to help your body remember what the hell it was supposed to be doing in the first place! Yoga is great. Running did it for me (and I HATE running normally!) Gave me something else to think about too. Distraction is important.
> 
> If you are open to the idea, I recently saw a reflexologist too. I figured it couldn't hurt... and to be honest, it was 2 days after I saw her that I finally ovulated. She kept hitting this one part of my foot during our session that f'ing HURT... It felt bruised... when I asked her what that part of the food pertained to she said "that's your ovaries". I don't know if I really believe in the whole reflexology, but seriously... what can it hurt? It might just be coincidence, but it felt kinda like she hit a bunch of "reset" buttons in my body! Hahaha... and anybody coming off of BCP knows what it feels like to wish you could do that... start your body over!
> 
> I gotta go to work, but I'll try to write down some of the other stuff I did too. I always feel so bad for girls coming off of BCP, they always tell you about the side effects going ONTO it, but never coming off of it, and that is CRAP. I Almost freaking died! If I would have known then what I know now, I never would have taken the pill. Outside of not ovulating, are you having any other problems since coming off?Click to expand...

Kimmykim, thank you so much for all of your suggestions. I really appreciate you taking the time to write them out for me. I will definitely consider seeing a nutritionist as it seemed to really help you. Ive looked in to reflexology as well and it seems like it could have a positive effect.

I really need to get better about exercising and eating more veggies. I guess because I have a healthy BMI I assume I don't need to do those things which of course is ridiculous.

My sister and I were saying the same thing about bcp the other day, no one ever tells you the risks and issues associated with going off the pill just going on it. If I had known that I would have never gone on it. I was perfectly normal before the pill. Other than the annovulation and irregular cycles I haven't had many other issues. Ive had more break outs and headaches but nothing like you experienced. I cant imagine! How long have you been off the pill/TTC?


----------



## cmwilson

Lisa92881 said:


> I know, last night I wasn't even tired yet and I was thinking about how I wanted to go to bed so I could see what my temp would be in the morning. :rofl:

As you know I cant be of much help decyphering ov, I cant even decypher my own chart!:haha: But I think its possible especially with your positive opk! Keep us informed!


----------



## cmwilson

Rachel789 said:


> Took a test this morning at 12 dpo and it was a BFN. I am not surprised though as I had no symptoms and just knew it didnt happen this month. At least I know I can go out and drink and enjoy my new years.
> 
> Onto the next cycle, I just pray it doesnt take 40 days for me to O again. I will start the Vitex back up again once AF starts, so I hope I O sooner this cycle!

It's still early yet! Ill keep my tx for you! Your chart still looks good! :thumbup:


----------



## Lisa92881

Kim- Great suggestions for any of us! I actually got a reflexology session on groupon but haven't used it yet. I know I want to use it before ov, but its been hard to predict when that will happen. Maybe next cycle, if this isn't the one!

Cm - Thank you, I hope so!!


----------



## Rachel789

AF officially showed up this morning. I had light spotting yesterday and fully started today, this makes my LP 12 days. I really hope that is not too short...

Started taking Vitex again today so I pray it helps my cycle to be shorter than this one which was 52 days :wacko: I also plan to drink grapefruit juice again as I noticed more EWCM last month when I started drinking it!


----------



## SKP

Af started for me on the 28th. After 50 cycle days.


----------



## Lisa92881

Happy New Year girls!!! :drunk:

I hope 2012 brings shorter cycles, and lots of BFPs!!! :dust:


----------



## SKP

I hope so too! I had my hand on someones belly last night, she is 6 days from her due date and her baby boy was going nutso, it was an incredible feeling that i felt him bump my hand with some part of his body, i think it was his bum lol, then i felt al lthese little pushes on my hand, what an amazing feeling, i cant wait to have that, minus the cramping lol.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Can i be added please after 83cd AF is here 1CD now


----------



## MollyMalone

I posted here a few month back, and since then I have finally gotten my period, on day 143!!!! And only because I started taking progesterone.

Since then I've been officially diagnosed with PCOS and hypothyrodism. I hope getting treatment for the thyroid problem helps me start ovulating, despite having PCOS. 

Have an appointment with a FE on the 10th though...so let's see how that goes.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Can i be added please after 83cd AF is here 1CD now

Welcome! :) YAY for CD1! :)



MollyMalone said:


> I posted here a few month back, and since then I have finally gotten my period, on day 143!!!! And only because I started taking progesterone.
> 
> Since then I've been officially diagnosed with PCOS and hypothyrodism. I hope getting treatment for the thyroid problem helps me start ovulating, despite having PCOS.
> 
> Have an appointment with a FE on the 10th though...so let's see how that goes.

Are you taking anything to treat the pcos as well? My Endo found that I had pcos and what looks like Hashimotos (low thyroid) and I'm on pills for both things. I found that the treatment for PCOS is what's helped me the most so far. I've lost a bunch of weight, and changed my diet, both of which have helped me get my insulin resistance down, which in turn was key to getting my hormones in balance. The Hashimotos was only discovered recently, so that's why I believe the treatment of the pcos has been the most key. 

The good news is that with my hormones back in balance, my OB put me in the normal risks catagory for pregnancies for ladies over 35 rather then the pcos and 35+ catagory, so it can be helped!


----------



## KimmyKim

Well guys, it's 15 dpo for me, and my period is officially late. I got a nice dark pink line today, so I guess it's official! Add me to the BFP list! :)


----------



## Lisa92881

Congrats again!! Post a pic!!


----------



## seabean

Welcome newcomers and congrats again Kim! 

CD48 for me and still not sure if I've ovulated or not. More EWCM this weekend, but this isn't the first time this cycle so I'm not getting my hopes up too high. Cramps still on and off for about 3 weeks now, which is starting to worry me, that doesn't seem too normal?

How are you all doing?


----------



## Lisa92881

seabean said:


> Welcome newcomers and congrats again Kim!
> 
> CD48 for me and still not sure if I've ovulated or not. More EWCM this weekend, but this isn't the first time this cycle so I'm not getting my hopes up too high. Cramps still on and off for about 3 weeks now, which is starting to worry me, that doesn't seem too normal?
> 
> How are you all doing?

I wouldn't worry too much about the cramps, it's probably your body responding to the same hormones which are causing the EWCM. Do you temp or use OPKs? I've ovulated as late as cd50, so don't give up yet! :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Congrats Kim


----------



## seabean

Thanks Lisa. This is our first month ttc and I haven't started temping or anything, just kind of tracking symptoms. My first few months off BCP were 30-35 day cycles so I'm hating this longer cycle and wasn't really expecting it :( . I also took a HPT a few days ago and it was negative just to rule that out.


----------



## Lisa92881

seabean said:


> Thanks Lisa. This is our first month ttc and I haven't started temping or anything, just kind of tracking symptoms. My first few months off BCP were 30-35 day cycles so I'm hating this longer cycle and wasn't really expecting it :( . I also took a HPT a few days ago and it was negative just to rule that out.

I know the feeling, the same thing happened to me! :hugs: Just keep BD'ing every few days so you know your bases are covered, then you'll be able to relax a little bit!


----------



## villa82

I need help


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

villa82 said:


> I need help

what do you need help with hun


----------



## MollyMalone

Dodger

I'm on meds for the thyroid and inusitol but that's bout it. What medication did you get for your Pcos?? I asked my endo about the changebin diet but he said it wouldnt really affect me since I'm not overweight...:shrug:


----------



## Rachel789

Lisa92881 said:


> Girls - does it look like I ov'd, but am just having a slooooow temp rise?? I'm kinda freaking out that I didn't ov like I thought I did. :nope:

I am glad to see FF gave you crosshairs! Good luck I hope you get your BFP this time :thumbup:


----------



## Lisa92881

Rachel789 said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> Girls - does it look like I ov'd, but am just having a slooooow temp rise?? I'm kinda freaking out that I didn't ov like I thought I did. :nope:
> 
> I am glad to see FF gave you crosshairs! Good luck I hope you get your BFP this time :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thank you!! :) It's putting my ov later than I think it was, I think maybe Thurs or Fri, but I'm just so glad to see those 2 red lines!


----------



## Lizzrd02

Hi everyone!
Hope you don't mind me joining in on the fun. :winkwink: 
I am 28 yrs old, ttc #2. Been trying for about 7 months now...but not sure how many actual cycles that was as I wasn't keeping track until recently! A little background on me: I conceived my daughter (now 17 mos old) while on birth control pills...big shock! Then got pregnant again when she was like 5 months old before AF had even shown up post partum. Unfortunately, that pregnancy ended in ectopic surgery, where I had part of my left tube removed. Hubby and I waited a while to ttc again, as we were both pretty shaken by the ectopic and afraid of it happening again. Well, we started again about 6 months after the ectopic thinking we would get preggers right away since the first two were pretty much against the odds, and lo and behold, no baby yet! The irony is not lost on me. hehe
My cycles used to be pretty regular, albeit longish at 32-33 days. But lately they are getting loonger and loooonger. Not sure why except that maybe the ectopic screwed me up! My last cycle was 57 days and the cycle before that was somewhere in the early 40s. So I have started vitex 1200mg a day in hopes that it will regulate my hormones. I am concerned, though, that my periods are getting lighter and shorter with each cycle. I have no idea why that would be? They were never very long...usually with 3 days of flow and 2 days spotting. My last one was only 1 day of flow and 1/2 day of spotting! So I also added red raspberry leaf tea twice a day this cycle to see if that would help with the lining. I am just throwing herbs at the problem left and right I guess. lol
In addition to the rrl tea and the vitex, I am also taking a prenatal, 2 folic acids (I think 200mg each), coenzyme q10 (supposed to help with egg quality), a fish oil/flax/borage capsule, and 2 calcium + D chews daily. I just ordered some fertility yoga dvds which I plan to start soon too. :dohh: I am overweight and my BMI is 31, so fixing that is definitely something I am working on too. 
Does anyone have any wisdom to impart about my suddenly longer cycles and shorter AFs? I am kind of worried that I am having early menopause or something...but I am probably just being paranoid. I did have low estrogen levels for a period of time during adolescence. I used estrace cream for that and it seemed to improve, although I never had any follow up afterwards. But I keep telling myself that my high BMI would probably mean my estrogen levels would be high, not low. So confusing! 
I see a group of midwives for OB care and recently had my annual check up. I spoke with the midwife about my concerns and he basically thought I just needed to keep trying. Not what I wanted to hear! I wish he had done some basic labs or something. I guess midwives are probably pretty slow on testing those things, though, because they are all about letting natural processes occur, etc. I loved that about them when I was pregnant with my little one, but now I am wishing for a little bit of the western medicine approach!
Oh, and I almost forgot....I purchased the ov-watch and have been using it since CD1 this cycle. Am on CD9 now, so of course it is still reading NF. Can't wait to see if it actually works!


----------



## Lizzrd02

Oh and one more thing...has anyone used vitex and gotten terrible headaches with it? I have only been taking it for 9 days, but each time about an hour after I take it I get a tension-like headache that slowly tapers off until it is time for the next dose. I kind of dread my doses now. :growlmad: I have found a few people in forums that said this only lasted for a few weeks for them, and then, of course, some who said it happened with every dose for them no matter what. I am holding hope that it means that my hormones are shifting (in a good way) and that once they settle down a bit, the headaches will subside. Any thoughts?


----------



## cmwilson

Lizzrd02 said:


> Oh and one more thing...has anyone used vitex and gotten terrible headaches with it? I have only been taking it for 9 days, but each time about an hour after I take it I get a tension-like headache that slowly tapers off until it is time for the next dose. I kind of dread my doses now. :growlmad: I have found a few people in forums that said this only lasted for a few weeks for them, and then, of course, some who said it happened with every dose for them no matter what. I am holding hope that it means that my hormones are shifting (in a good way) and that once they settle down a bit, the headaches will subside. Any thoughts?

Hi there and welcome! I'm sorry to hear you are having some issues, I'm right there with ya. Hubby and I started TTC in June and no such luck. I've only had 3 cycles since then, the third being the cycle from hell as I am on CD 101. Ahhh! I started taking Vitex in November but I haven't noticed any headaches. Do you take them with food? I haven't noticed any results from them but maybe it's too soon? I hope things get sorted out for you soon. :thumbup:


----------



## cmwilson

Frustrated!! Called the doctor today to tell her its been 101 days since my last period and to request some bloodwork and something to bring on AF. I was told they would give my chart to the doc and she would call me back but so far no call! I guess my lack of AF isn't a priority for her. Grrr! If I don't hear back by tomorrow afternoon I will be calling again.


----------



## Lizzrd02

cmwilson said:


> Frustrated!! Called the doctor today to tell her its been 101 days since my last period and to request some bloodwork and something to bring on AF. I was told they would give my chart to the doc and she would call me back but so far no call! I guess my lack of AF isn't a priority for her. Grrr! If I don't hear back by tomorrow afternoon I will be calling again.

That stinks! I know how frustrating waiting for the doc's office to call can be! And its hard because you don't want to be labeled as an annoying patient by calling a lot, but then again, you may never get that call back! I was a nurse in my former life, so I am always nervous about that! Hopefully they can get you on something to start you AF soon! Keep us updated!


----------



## Rachel789

Welcome Lizzrd02!

I wish I had some insight for you in regards to the shorter periods but I have no clue what that means. I stopped BCP a few months ago after being on it for 12 years and I have pretty light periods too. Before I went on the pill my periods were crazy heavy with bad cramps and now they are light with mild cramps the first day. I guess I shouldnt complain as long as it is normal. I usually have a medium flow the first day or two then light for another day then tapers off.

I just started Vitex recently as well and I am taking 1000 mg a day in the liquid form but I have not experienced any side effects like you are. Everyone reacts differently with herbs, I would give it time I am sure you will adjust to it or maybe try lowering your dosage if the headaches dont go away soon.


----------



## Lizzrd02

Hi Rachel! Glad to hear the vitex isn't giving you any troubles! I hope the headaches mean it is balancing things out for me....I used to have headaches when I was a teenager (which I attributed to hormone changes) so I guess I am kind of headache prone.  
Wow 12 years is a long time! Funny enough, bcp actually made my af much heavier (but not crazy or anything) and longer. Who knows what that means. Lol I kind of miss the regularity of it.


----------



## Pretty Star

Hello ladies. I saw this thread and decided to join. 

I have 39 day cycles. Been TTC for 7 months. Just feeling like I can't seem to get pregnant. Long waits inbetween doesn't help either. Just need someone to talk to. I'm due for AF on the 9th. Just really hoping she stays away but have a big feeling she will come!


----------



## Lizzrd02

Rachel,
I forgot to ask....have you noticed anything different at all with the vitex? I seem to be having cramping much sooner in this cycle than normal and my moods are definitely improving. I was having a pretty weepy cycle (unusual for me) until I started taking it. I am so excited to see if it helps shorten my cycles!


----------



## Lizzrd02

Pretty Star said:


> Hello ladies. I saw this thread and decided to join.
> 
> I have 39 day cycles. Been TTC for 7 months. Just feeling like I can't seem to get pregnant. Long waits inbetween doesn't help either. Just need someone to talk to. I'm due for AF on the 9th. Just really hoping she stays away but have a big feeling she will come!

Hi Pretty Star! I have been ttc for 7 months too! Its getting much harder to be patient. :nope: Are you ttc #1? Doing any temping, opks, vitamins, etc? I am always curiousto hear what other women are doing!


----------



## Pretty Star

Yeah. Patience is really testing me. Yes I am TTC #1. No not really doing temps. Been tempted too though. Don't do opks either. Was looking into vitamins but not too sure on which to take. My partner keeps telling me not to look into it too much as it will drive me crazy.


----------



## Lizzrd02

Pretty Star said:


> Yeah. Patience is really testing me. Yes I am TTC #1. No not really doing temps. Been tempted too though. Don't do opks either. Was looking into vitamins but not too sure on which to take. My partner keeps telling me not to look into it too much as it will drive me crazy.

Yeah I know what you mean. My whole thing in the beginning was that I didn't want to turn ttc into a science experiment. That's why I am still holding off on temping....Although, I am doing a bunch of other stuff so I don't know if it even matters anymore. lol I think temping will be a last ditch effort for me if the ov watch doesn't seem to be working.
My hubby feels the same way as your partner. But I eventually realized that taking a few measures to feel like I was "doing something" helped my morale. I just have to be careful not to talk too much about it to the hubbs. I think it puts too much pressure on him because he suddenly becomes too "tired" to BD when I do. Manly egos are a delicate thing! lol 
You might want to consider a prenatal if you aren't taking one already. I read somewhere that prenatals increase conception rates in normally functioning women. Plus, it is important to get plenty of folic acid before conceiving to help prevent neural tube defects.


----------



## Pretty Star

Yeah. We're trying to do it light hearted. I take a multivitamin and iron. 

This might be a weird question. But while in the TWW does your temperature rise? I am hopeful that we conceived this month. My partner keeps telling me I'm really warm to the touch but I don't feel that warm. If AF doesn't show on the 8/9th I really hope that it's because we've finally done it this month.


----------



## Lizzrd02

Pretty Star said:


> Yeah. We're trying to do it light hearted. I take a multivitamin and iron.
> 
> This might be a weird question. But while in the TWW does your temperature rise? I am hopeful that we conceived this month. My partner keeps telling me I'm really warm to the touch but I don't feel that warm. If AF doesn't show on the 8/9th I really hope that it's because we've finally done it this month.

From what I have heard...the temp rising is a good thing! I know that when I was preggers the first time, I felt flushed all the time, and couldn't figure out why. lol That and I had super sore boobs. :winkwink: Hopefully this will be your month!


----------



## Pretty Star

I just don't feel hot though. We were laying in bed watching a movie and I was cuddling him as our heater is broken in the bedroom, he said I was making him too hot. I was really shocked as I have really bad circulation and I can't really get that warm and stay warm. I've never really had sore bbs. I have had a few cramps and some lower back pain. This morning I had really bad cramps this morning where I normally get AF cramps but not due on for 4 days still.


----------



## Lizzrd02

Pretty Star said:


> I just don't feel hot though. We were laying in bed watching a movie and I was cuddling him as our heater is broken in the bedroom, he said I was making him too hot. I was really shocked as I have really bad circulation and I can't really get that warm and stay warm. I've never really had sore bbs. I have had a few cramps and some lower back pain. This morning I had really bad cramps this morning where I normally get AF cramps but not due on for 4 days still.

Hmmm....Unfortunately I don't have any pearls of wisdom for you. :shrug: But please keep us updated! I am envious that you are at least having something happen in your cycle. lol I feel like I wait forever to O sometimes.


----------



## Rachel789

Lizzrd02 said:


> Rachel,
> I forgot to ask....have you noticed anything different at all with the vitex? I seem to be having cramping much sooner in this cycle than normal and my moods are definitely improving. I was having a pretty weepy cycle (unusual for me) until I started taking it. I am so excited to see if it helps shorten my cycles!

I started taking it last cycle on CD 30 and I O'ed 10 days later on CD 40. I did notice cramps a few days after I started it but I am not sure if that had to do with the Vitex or it was just my body trying to O. I stopped taking it once I O'ed and when I started AF a few days ago I started back on it.


----------



## cmwilson

Hi ladies, 

So my doc prescribed me Provera to bring on AF. I'm going to start it tonight. Has anyone taken it before? What was your experience? Any info you can give me would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Rachel789

I have no experience with it, sorry wish I could help!


----------



## Lizzrd02

cmwilson said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> So my doc prescribed me Provera to bring on AF. I'm going to start it tonight. Has anyone taken it before? What was your experience? Any info you can give me would be greatly appreciated!

That's great news! All I know about provera is that it is progesterone that you take for a few days or weeks then stop. When you stop, the body starts AF in response to the sudden drop in progesterone just like it would in a "typical" cycle. I understand it as kind of a reboot for your cycle.  I have never taken it myself, though. Did your doc have any thoughts as to why your cycle was so long and AF didn't come on its own? Did he say if he thinks your next cycle will be better? I have wondered this before when my cycle drags on...


----------



## dodgercpkl

MollyMalone said:


> Dodger
> 
> I'm on meds for the thyroid and inusitol but that's bout it. What medication did you get for your Pcos?? I asked my endo about the changebin diet but he said it wouldnt really affect me since I'm not overweight...:shrug:

I'm on metformin for my pcos. I'm insulin resistant so the metformin is helping to bring that back down to normal ranges. I AM overweight and it is helping me with that as well and has brought my cycles back. I guess it depends on how your pcos is manifesting itself. Did your endo test your blood sugar and insulin resistance levels?



Lizzrd02 said:


> Oh and one more thing...has anyone used vitex and gotten terrible headaches with it? I have only been taking it for 9 days, but each time about an hour after I take it I get a tension-like headache that slowly tapers off until it is time for the next dose. I kind of dread my doses now. :growlmad: I have found a few people in forums that said this only lasted for a few weeks for them, and then, of course, some who said it happened with every dose for them no matter what. I am holding hope that it means that my hormones are shifting (in a good way) and that once they settle down a bit, the headaches will subside. Any thoughts?

I wish I had some help for you but I've never taken vitex. :( I have heard mixed reviews from ladies that have taken it though... some swear by it and others decide it didn't help or that they just can't take the side effects.



Lizzrd02 said:


> Pretty Star said:
> 
> 
> Yeah. Patience is really testing me. Yes I am TTC #1. No not really doing temps. Been tempted too though. Don't do opks either. Was looking into vitamins but not too sure on which to take. My partner keeps telling me not to look into it too much as it will drive me crazy.
> 
> Yeah I know what you mean. My whole thing in the beginning was that I didn't want to turn ttc into a science experiment. That's why I am still holding off on temping....Although, I am doing a bunch of other stuff so I don't know if it even matters anymore. lol I think temping will be a last ditch effort for me if the ov watch doesn't seem to be working.
> My hubby feels the same way as your partner. But I eventually realized that taking a few measures to feel like I was "doing something" helped my morale. I just have to be careful not to talk too much about it to the hubbs. I think it puts too much pressure on him because he suddenly becomes too "tired" to BD when I do. Manly egos are a delicate thing! lol
> You might want to consider a prenatal if you aren't taking one already. I read somewhere that prenatals increase conception rates in normally functioning women. Plus, it is important to get plenty of folic acid before conceiving to help prevent neural tube defects.Click to expand...

I thought that way too. In fact it took me 16 months of trying before I finally decided to go ahead and start temping. I did start opks earlier then that by a couple of months but found that I had no results from them. That might be because of my pcos or it might be because my work schedule is so varied that I can't take opk's at the same time each day. Once I finally decided to take my temps, I found I really enjoyed it. It gave me a sense of control over something I guess. Like with the opk's, I still wasn't able to temp at the same time, but I found that as long as I'd been asleep for at least 3 hours, the temps were pretty accurate for me. For the first time in 17 months of ttc, I was able to actually SEE that my body was working and that I'd ovulated that month!

It doesn't work the same for every lady and some ladies like it and some don't, but I figured I would give you my experiences with it. :)



Pretty Star said:


> Yeah. We're trying to do it light hearted. I take a multivitamin and iron.
> 
> This might be a weird question. But while in the TWW does your temperature rise? I am hopeful that we conceived this month. My partner keeps telling me I'm really warm to the touch but I don't feel that warm. If AF doesn't show on the 8/9th I really hope that it's because we've finally done it this month.

After ovulation your temps are supposed to rise around a 1/2 a degree - sometimes more sometimes less depending on the lady. And then if they stay up for 18 days consecutively that's a great sign of pregnancy. But sometimes I've found that I FEEL warm to the touch, but my temps don't reflect that, so I'm not sure if that's a good indication or not for pregnancy. Hopefully it is though!



cmwilson said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> So my doc prescribed me Provera to bring on AF. I'm going to start it tonight. Has anyone taken it before? What was your experience? Any info you can give me would be greatly appreciated!

I took it once. I believe I took it for 5 days and then af came something like 7 days after the last pill. Make sure you take an hpt before hand though just in case (I know you probably have) because provera can hurt a cooking baby. I used prometrium from June until November every 6 weeks to bring on AF and liked it better, but that might just be my weirdness. lol I like that prometrium is more of a bio-identical and won't harm a growing tiny bean.


----------



## cmwilson

Lizzrd02 said:


> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> So my doc prescribed me Provera to bring on AF. I'm going to start it tonight. Has anyone taken it before? What was your experience? Any info you can give me would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> That's great news! All I know about provera is that it is progesterone that you take for a few days or weeks then stop. When you stop, the body starts AF in response to the sudden drop in progesterone just like it would in a "typical" cycle. I understand it as kind of a reboot for your cycle.  I have never taken it myself, though. Did your doc have any thoughts as to why your cycle was so long and AF didn't come on its own? Did he say if he thinks your next cycle will be better? I have wondered this before when my cycle drags on...Click to expand...

She still seems to think that my cycle is still messed up because of the pill. They didn't say what it might do for my cycle, I hope it will shorten or at least that I will ovulate. She said if my period doesn't start two weeks after I finish the 10 pills then I'll have to come in. I was hoping she would do some bloodwork to find out what's going on but she said it wasn't necessary yet. Boy, docs really don't like to break that try for a year rule!


----------



## Lizzrd02

cmwilson said:


> Lizzrd02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> So my doc prescribed me Provera to bring on AF. I'm going to start it tonight. Has anyone taken it before? What was your experience? Any info you can give me would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> That's great news! All I know about provera is that it is progesterone that you take for a few days or weeks then stop. When you stop, the body starts AF in response to the sudden drop in progesterone just like it would in a "typical" cycle. I understand it as kind of a reboot for your cycle.  I have never taken it myself, though. Did your doc have any thoughts as to why your cycle was so long and AF didn't come on its own? Did he say if he thinks your next cycle will be better? I have wondered this before when my cycle drags on...Click to expand...
> 
> She still seems to think that my cycle is still messed up because of the pill. They didn't say what it might do for my cycle, I hope it will shorten or at least that I will ovulate. She said if my period doesn't start two weeks after I finish the 10 pills then I'll have to come in. I was hoping she would do some bloodwork to find out what's going on but she said it wasn't necessary yet. Boy, docs really don't like to break that try for a year rule!Click to expand...

I know and its so annoying! I hope it works for you.


----------



## Rachel789

how long have you been off the pill cmwilson? how long were you on it?


----------



## cmwilson

Rachel789 said:


> how long have you been off the pill cmwilson? how long were you on it?

I stopped the pill in June after being on it for 5 years. My first cycles off the pill were 40 and 51 days and now 102 and counting, all of the cycles were annovulatory. :cry:


----------



## dodgercpkl

cmwilson said:


> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> how long have you been off the pill cmwilson? how long were you on it?
> 
> I stopped the pill in June after being on it for 5 years. My first cycles off the pill were 40 and 51 days and now 102 and counting, all of the cycles were annovulatory. :cry:Click to expand...

It could easily be just the fact that you are coming off the pill. I've read that from other ladies too. Did you have regular cycles before that?


----------



## cmwilson

dodgercpkl said:


> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> how long have you been off the pill cmwilson? how long were you on it?
> 
> I stopped the pill in June after being on it for 5 years. My first cycles off the pill were 40 and 51 days and now 102 and counting, all of the cycles were annovulatory. :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> It could easily be just the fact that you are coming off the pill. I've read that from other ladies too. Did you have regular cycles before that?Click to expand...

It's been a while but I think they were fairly regular, 30 days or so. I don't think it is PCOS because I don't really have the symptoms. Can you get it without being overweight? I have a normal bmi of 21.

My body is probably being slow recovering from the pill I just wish I could speed up the process.


----------



## dodgercpkl

cmwilson said:


> dodgercpkl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> how long have you been off the pill cmwilson? how long were you on it?
> 
> I stopped the pill in June after being on it for 5 years. My first cycles off the pill were 40 and 51 days and now 102 and counting, all of the cycles were annovulatory. :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> It could easily be just the fact that you are coming off the pill. I've read that from other ladies too. Did you have regular cycles before that?Click to expand...
> 
> It's been a while but I think they were fairly regular, 30 days or so. I don't think it is PCOS because I don't really have the symptoms. Can you get it without being overweight? I have a normal bmi of 21.
> 
> My body is probably being slow recovering from the pill I just wish I could speed up the process.Click to expand...

You can. I'm not sure if it manifests itself the same or not, but there are several ladies on here with pcos that are normal bmi. It does sound like maybe it's just the pill effects lingering though.


----------



## Lisa92881

cmwilson said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> So my doc prescribed me Provera to bring on AF. I'm going to start it tonight. Has anyone taken it before? What was your experience? Any info you can give me would be greatly appreciated!

Hey chick! I just wanted to share some of my history with you, since I'm in a very similar situation. I stopped bcp in October of 2010. My cycles...

58 days 
42 days
38 days - started using OPKs this cycle, got a positive and pretty sure I ovulated
41 days - got another positive OPK, pretty syre I ovulated
62 days - never saw positive OPK, but missed 2 days which I think may have been positive
123 days - no ovulation, this cycle ended when I took provera 
47 days - provera seemed to kind of re-set my system a bit, I'm sure I ovulated this cycle because I got positive OPKs and I was temping

So, be hopeful that provera may "fix" things a bit, in seems to do that in some women. I had a really easy experience with it, no side effects at all. I took one 10mg pill for 10 days, started spotting the day after I finished, and got AF full on 3 days later. :) Good luck!!


----------



## cmwilson

Ugh! DH got home and said the pharmacy didn't have the prescription so I called the doc and they said they called but would call it in again. Why can't anything just be easy?! :growlmad:


----------



## Rachel789

You are on track for an even shorter cycle this month! Are you taking any herbs? You may have said before but I cant remember :wacko:


----------



## Rachel789

oops nevermind forgot you are on clomid!


----------



## cmwilson

dodgercpkl said:


> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dodgercpkl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> how long have you been off the pill cmwilson? how long were you on it?
> 
> I stopped the pill in June after being on it for 5 years. My first cycles off the pill were 40 and 51 days and now 102 and counting, all of the cycles were annovulatory. :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> It could easily be just the fact that you are coming off the pill. I've read that from other ladies too. Did you have regular cycles before that?Click to expand...
> 
> It's been a while but I think they were fairly regular, 30 days or so. I don't think it is PCOS because I don't really have the symptoms. Can you get it without being overweight? I have a normal bmi of 21.
> 
> My body is probably being slow recovering from the pill I just wish I could speed up the process.Click to expand...
> 
> You can. I'm not sure if it manifests itself the same or not, but there are several ladies on here with pcos that are normal bmi. It does sound like maybe it's just the pill effects lingering though.Click to expand...

Thanks Dodger, I know I'm just being impatient. Feeling very pouty today, sorry.:cry:


----------



## dodgercpkl

cmwilson said:


> dodgercpkl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dodgercpkl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> how long have you been off the pill cmwilson? how long were you on it?
> 
> I stopped the pill in June after being on it for 5 years. My first cycles off the pill were 40 and 51 days and now 102 and counting, all of the cycles were annovulatory. :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> It could easily be just the fact that you are coming off the pill. I've read that from other ladies too. Did you have regular cycles before that?Click to expand...
> 
> It's been a while but I think they were fairly regular, 30 days or so. I don't think it is PCOS because I don't really have the symptoms. Can you get it without being overweight? I have a normal bmi of 21.
> 
> My body is probably being slow recovering from the pill I just wish I could speed up the process.Click to expand...
> 
> You can. I'm not sure if it manifests itself the same or not, but there are several ladies on here with pcos that are normal bmi. It does sound like maybe it's just the pill effects lingering though.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Dodger, I know I'm just being impatient. Feeling very pouty today, sorry.:cry:Click to expand...

Believe me... i'm right there with you. :hugs:


----------



## cmwilson

Lisa92881 said:


> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> So my doc prescribed me Provera to bring on AF. I'm going to start it tonight. Has anyone taken it before? What was your experience? Any info you can give me would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Hey chick! I just wanted to share some of my history with you, since I'm in a very similar situation. I stopped bcp in October of 2010. My cycles...
> 
> 58 days
> 42 days
> 38 days - started using OPKs this cycle, got a positive and pretty sure I ovulated
> 41 days - got another positive OPK, pretty syre I ovulated
> 62 days - never saw positive OPK, but missed 2 days which I think may have been positive
> 123 days - no ovulation, this cycle ended when I took provera
> 47 days - provera seemed to kind of re-set my system a bit, I'm sure I ovulated this cycle because I got positive OPKs and I was temping
> 
> So, be hopeful that provera may "fix" things a bit, in seems to do that in some women. I had a really easy experience with it, no side effects at all. I took one 10mg pill for 10 days, started spotting the day after I finished, and got AF full on 3 days later. :) Good luck!!Click to expand...


Thanks Lisa. I really appreciate your input hopefully when I take the Provera it will be like hitting the reset button. I'd really like to just ovulate, I'd least feel a bit moe normal then. :cry:


----------



## Lisa92881

Have you asked your dr about Clomid? I'd say you could make a good case for it, since you clearly haven't ovulated in a while.


----------



## cmwilson

Lisa92881 said:


> Have you asked your dr about Clomid? I'd say you could make a good case for it, since you clearly haven't ovulated in a while.

I can't even get them to run bloodwork for me. They won't do it till it has been a year but if my next cycle hits 40 days without ov then I'm going to push for it.


----------



## ittybittycoy

Rachel789 said:


> IttyBitty-I just started Vitex which is an herb that is supposed to help balance your hormones. I started it 10 days ago which was CD 31 for me and here I am 9 days later and I got a positive OPK! Now I cannot say for sure it was the Vitex but who knows maybe it could be helpful for you? :shrug:
> I was about to give up on Oing this cycle and when I least expected it, it happened. I really cannot tell what is going on by looking at your chart but then again I am somewhat new to charting so maybe someone else will have some input.

I wanted to thank you so so much for this, I started taking Vitex on Dec 20th and finally got my crosshairs today :happydance:! I am currently 3 dpo and couldn't be happier, well of course unless I get my :bfp:. Like you I am not sure if it is just coinceidence, but I don't think so.

Anyways, enough with me rambling... just wanted to give an update.

For you ladies who are struggling with long anovulatory cycles, I would definitely recommend Vitex Agnus Castus; I use the tincture form and so far it seems to have done wonders, FX'ed for all of us and lots of :dust:!


----------



## Rachel789

I am so happy to hear it worked for you! :happydance:

I do believe it was the Vitex that helped me. I have read many places it takes a few months to build up in your system but I am also taking the tincture and I believe because it is liquid it works much faster than the capsule form. AF showed up for me a few days ago so I am on to a new cycle. I stopped the Vitex after I confirmed I O'ed then started it back again on CD1 and will take it until I O. I am praying I O sooner this cycle. This will be the real test since I stated it on CD1 to see if it helps me O sooner. The earliest I have O'ed since stopped BCP was CD 24 and the latest was CD 40.

I hope you get your :bfp:!


----------



## Rachel789

What CD did you end up O'ing?


----------



## mrsc81

Since ive started the agnus castus, i have not spotted once after exercise for the whole of this cycle.. It was happening pretty regular before.. strange


----------



## cmwilson

Took my first Provera pill today. Fx for no side effects and AF in 10-17 days! Oh and CD 1! :happydance:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Okay Ladies 

Is it common to have sticky CM at CD6?

NOTE: Never had it before in my cycles before


----------



## Lisa92881

Sticky, like pastey? Yes. Thats common early in your cycle. :)


----------



## Lizzrd02

cmwilson said:


> Took my first Provera pill today. Fx for no side effects and AF in 10-17 days! Oh and CD 1! :happydance:




ittybittycoy said:


> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> IttyBitty-I just started Vitex which is an herb that is supposed to help balance your hormones. I started it 10 days ago which was CD 31 for me and here I am 9 days later and I got a positive OPK! Now I cannot say for sure it was the Vitex but who knows maybe it could be helpful for you? :shrug:
> I was about to give up on Oing this cycle and when I least expected it, it happened. I really cannot tell what is going on by looking at your chart but then again I am somewhat new to charting so maybe someone else will have some input.
> 
> I wanted to thank you so so much for this, I started taking Vitex on Dec 20th and finally got my crosshairs today :happydance:! I am currently 3 dpo and couldn't be happier, well of course unless I get my :bfp:. Like you I am not sure if it is just coinceidence, but I don't think so.
> 
> Anyways, enough with me rambling... just wanted to give an update.
> 
> For you ladies who are struggling with long anovulatory cycles, I would definitely recommend Vitex Agnus Castus; I use the tincture form and so far it seems to have done wonders, FX'ed for all of us and lots of :dust:!Click to expand...

Ok I second the vitex! I started it a mere 9 days ago and my ov watch just gave me gertile day 1! (If you are unfamiliar with the ov watch, that means you should ovulate 4 days later if all goes well.) My luteal phase is usually 14 days, which puts me on course for a 30 day cycle!! That is crazy considering my last cycle was 57 days! And my headaches are definitely subsiding....I think it reallly was shifting some hormones for me? All I know is that I am so happy to be having a shorter cycle this month!


----------



## mrsc81

I had some spotting yesterday at 8dpo only when i wiped 2/3 times.. guess time will tell what that means!


----------



## ittybittycoy

Rachel789 said:


> What CD did you end up O'ing?

I ended up Oing on CD58... a little late, but late is better than never.


----------



## ittybittycoy

Lizzrd02 said:


> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> Took my first Provera pill today. Fx for no side effects and AF in 10-17 days! Oh and CD 1! :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ittybittycoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> IttyBitty-I just started Vitex which is an herb that is supposed to help balance your hormones. I started it 10 days ago which was CD 31 for me and here I am 9 days later and I got a positive OPK! Now I cannot say for sure it was the Vitex but who knows maybe it could be helpful for you? :shrug:
> I was about to give up on Oing this cycle and when I least expected it, it happened. I really cannot tell what is going on by looking at your chart but then again I am somewhat new to charting so maybe someone else will have some input.Click to expand...
> 
> I wanted to thank you so so much for this, I started taking Vitex on Dec 20th and finally got my crosshairs today :happydance:! I am currently 3 dpo and couldn't be happier, well of course unless I get my :bfp:. Like you I am not sure if it is just coinceidence, but I don't think so.
> 
> Anyways, enough with me rambling... just wanted to give an update.
> 
> For you ladies who are struggling with long anovulatory cycles, I would definitely recommend Vitex Agnus Castus; I use the tincture form and so far it seems to have done wonders, FX'ed for all of us and lots of :dust:!Click to expand...
> 
> Ok I second the vitex! I started it a mere 9 days ago and my ov watch just gave me gertile day 1! (If you are unfamiliar with the ov watch, that means you should ovulate 4 days later if all goes well.) My luteal phase is usually 14 days, which puts me on course for a 30 day cycle!! That is crazy considering my last cycle was 57 days! And my headaches are definitely subsiding....I think it reallly was shifting some hormones for me? All I know is that I am so happy to be having a shorter cycle this month!Click to expand...

At first I thought it was just a fluke, but I definitely don't think so anymore, just in the past month, I have heard of 4 people benefitting from it! Hopefully it will turn into a :bfp: for one of us, actually scratch that a :bfp: for all of us... Vitex definitely rocks!

Can you ladies have a look at my chart and tell me what you think, I know I O'ed but my temps after O are bothering me a little as they aren't very high. Thanks in advance :thumbup:!

Here is my chart... My Ovulation Chart


----------



## seabean

Mrsc, sounds so promising!! Do you ever spot? I've never once just randomly spotted, being in your situation would get me so excited that it might be implantation! 
Ittybitty, you give me hope! I am CD52 and pretty sure I have yet to O.

QUESTION for you all...
What sort of symptoms do you have during these weeks and weeks of waiting for O/AF?
I sort of feel like if I'm not producing enough/the right hormones to have a normal length cycle, then I should just feel normal without any symptoms. But I had a few weeks of bad cramps that ended a week ago, and the past ten days my boobs feel super full but not at all sore. It just makes me wonder Wtf is going in dowm there and what is taking so long! Ps, I'm NOT preggers...unfortunately.


----------



## Lizzrd02

mrsc81 said:


> I had some spotting yesterday at 8dpo only when i wiped 2/3 times.. guess time will tell what that means!

Have you ever had spotting like this before? I never spot, so this would get me to thinking....:happydance:
I will keep my fingers crossed for you!
P.S. just curious if you don't mind me asking....what color was it?


----------



## dodgercpkl

seabean said:


> Mrsc, sounds so promising!! Do you ever spot? I've never once just randomly spotted, being in your situation would get me so excited that it might be implantation!
> Ittybitty, you give me hope! I am CD52 and pretty sure I have yet to O.
> 
> QUESTION for you all...
> What sort of symptoms do you have during these weeks and weeks of waiting for O/AF?
> I sort of feel like if I'm not producing enough/the right hormones to have a normal length cycle, then I should just feel normal without any symptoms. But I had a few weeks of bad cramps that ended a week ago, and the past ten days my boobs feel super full but not at all sore. It just makes me wonder Wtf is going in dowm there and what is taking so long! Ps, I'm NOT preggers...unfortunately.

I will sometimes get cramps, backaches, diarrhea (from metformin mostly), etc... but I can tell you the signs that stood out when I got my bfp (granted it ended in miscarriage so maybe I'm hoping not to see these on my next bfp) were that people were telling me I was glowing despite having been sick for a week, and that I just felt 'different' like I was carrying myself differently somehow. I also got a bit of nausea and worse diarrhea.


----------



## Lizzrd02

seabean said:


> Mrsc, sounds so promising!! Do you ever spot? I've never once just randomly spotted, being in your situation would get me so excited that it might be implantation!
> Ittybitty, you give me hope! I am CD52 and pretty sure I have yet to O.
> 
> QUESTION for you all...
> What sort of symptoms do you have during these weeks and weeks of waiting for O/AF?
> I sort of feel like if I'm not producing enough/the right hormones to have a normal length cycle, then I should just feel normal without any symptoms. But I had a few weeks of bad cramps that ended a week ago, and the past ten days my boobs feel super full but not at all sore. It just makes me wonder Wtf is going in dowm there and what is taking so long! Ps, I'm NOT preggers...unfortunately.

Hmm...well my symptoms are usually not the same from cycle to cycle. Of course, my cycles as of late have been all over the place so I guess that makes sense. BUT, when my cycles are long (and annovulatory I am guessing) I tend to alternate between a little bloating, breast fullness (but not all that tender), and very light cramping every few days. I sometimes get patches of EWCM every few weeks that don't seem to be related to the other symtpoms in any way. lol :wacko: I take it to mean that my body is trying to ovulate but doesn't quite have what it needs hormone-wise.


----------



## Lizzrd02

Lizzrd02 said:


> Pretty Star said:
> 
> 
> Yeah. Patience is really testing me. Yes I am TTC #1. No not really doing temps. Been tempted too though. Don't do opks either. Was looking into vitamins but not too sure on which to take. My partner keeps telling me not to look into it too much as it will drive me crazy.
> 
> Yeah I know what you mean. My whole thing in the beginning was that I didn't want to turn ttc into a science experiment. That's why I am still holding off on temping....Although, I am doing a bunch of other stuff so I don't know if it even matters anymore. lol I think temping will be a last ditch effort for me if the ov watch doesn't seem to be working.
> My hubby feels the same way as your partner. But I eventually realized that taking a few measures to feel like I was "doing something" helped my morale. I just have to be careful not to talk too much about it to the hubbs. I think it puts too much pressure on him because he suddenly becomes too "tired" to BD when I do. Manly egos are a delicate thing! lol
> You might want to consider a prenatal if you aren't taking one already. I read somewhere that prenatals increase conception rates in normally functioning women. Plus, it is important to get plenty of folic acid before conceiving to help prevent neural tube defects.Click to expand...

Quoted from Dodger: (I somehow messed up the quote block)
I thought that way too. In fact it took me 16 months of trying before I finally decided to go ahead and start temping. I did start opks earlier then that by a couple of months but found that I had no results from them. That might be because of my pcos or it might be because my work schedule is so varied that I can't take opk's at the same time each day. Once I finally decided to take my temps, I found I really enjoyed it. It gave me a sense of control over something I guess. Like with the opk's, I still wasn't able to temp at the same time, but I found that as long as I'd been asleep for at least 3 hours, the temps were pretty accurate for me. For the first time in 17 months of ttc, I was able to actually SEE that my body was working and that I'd ovulated that month!

It doesn't work the same for every lady and some ladies like it and some don't, but I figured I would give you my experiences with it. :) End-quote from dodger.


Dodger, I think you might be right about me possibly enjoying temping. It seems like the more I do to feel like I am "actively" trying, the less stressed I feel about the whole thing! (I would have guessed it would be the opposite!)This month I feel like I could be patient for a few more months just because I am not just "guessing" as much as before. And temping would confirm that I am indeed O-ing, which is a little nagging worry for me. So you may be fielding some temping questions from me next month. hehe


----------



## dodgercpkl

Lizzrd02 said:


> Dodger, I think you might be right about me possibly enjoying temping. It seems like the more I do to feel like I am "actively" trying, the less stressed I feel about the whole thing! (I would have guessed it would be the opposite!)This month I feel like I could be patient for a few more months just because I am not just "guessing" as much as before. And temping would confirm that I am indeed O-ing, which is a little nagging worry for me. So you may be fielding some temping questions from me next month. hehe

*hugs* Just let me know if I can be of help in any way! I'm glad you are feeling a bit more in control of things, for me that is such a huge thing!


----------



## SKP

Knowing this, from temping and opk, gives u a sense of knowing whats going on with your body, u know when its a good time to bd, kind of drives up the excitement yr like this is it, this may be the time.

But not knowing anything i would be more stressed, u would be opposite of the knowing. All thsese thoughts did i ovulate, what cd am i, i think i have symtoms, is my af coming. Gives u a sense of control. And less overload of houghts and emotions


----------



## mrsc81

I only normally spot after exercise but that hasnt happened this cycle since ive took agnus castus and cut back on how many days i go to the gym. I hadnt exercised yesterday when it happened, it was brown 1st time i wiped and then red/brown 2nd time. Today i had a small spot of dark, what looked like a bit of stretchy tissue and then i had some white cm tinged pink. Ive not had cramps like i normally get, ive had light, pulsing, poking cramps. Im trying not to get my hopes up, i will test on monday if nothing has happened before then.. I dont see why i would be starting af at 8dpo when my lp is usually 14 days!


----------



## Lisa92881

Sounds really promising!! FX!!


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Hey Ladies! I haven't been on in a while but I was just reading/catching up, and it sounds like a few of you are on your way!!:happydance:

I have had a few symptoms and I was wondering if any of you have experienced this. On Wednesday, when I went to wipe, I had brown tinted EWCM (one time). I didn't see anything on Thursday, then it happened again on Friday (2 times). Another thing is that water and pretty much anything I eat is making me NAUSEOUS!! I want to be hopeful for when I test on Monday I'm starting to think maybe I want a BFP so bad that I'm dreaming up symptoms! The TTC process is making me crazy!:wacko:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Mrs.stefka said:


> Hey Ladies! I haven't been on in a while but I was just reading/catching up, and it sounds like a few of you are on your way!!:happydance:
> 
> I have had a few symptoms and I was wondering if any of you have experienced this. On Wednesday, when I went to wipe, I had brown tinted EWCM (one time). I didn't see anything on Thursday, then it happened again on Friday (2 times). Another thing is that water and pretty much anything I eat is making me NAUSEOUS!! I want to be hopeful for when I test on Monday I'm starting to think maybe I want a BFP so bad that I'm dreaming up symptoms! The TTC process is making me crazy!:wacko:

Welcome back you been missed


----------



## cmwilson

Lisa92881 said:


> Sounds really promising!! FX!!

Your chart is looking good! How are you feeling?


----------



## SKP

I dont know if my chart shows anything. then again im only cd 12


----------



## mrsc81

well i am putting my spotting down to agnus castus, it dawned on me that thats what it would be, tested today 11dpo and BFN, not really suprised but very fed up!! It seems i am just making things worse!
1st cycle ttc i took pregnacare conception, had horrible cramps for weeks, was in agony and spotting before af, cycle 42 days. 
2nd cycle i was still taking pregnacare but decided to stop and start sanatogen mother to be, i also took tribulus for 5 days and had a way delayed ovulation, cycle 54 days. 
3rd cycle (this cycle) started Agnus Castus, af cd 1-4 spotting cd 5-6, no spotting after exercise this cycle which i have had for about 4 months, stopped taking AC at ov and then started spotting 8dpo. cycle was on target for 42 days.
Think i will just take the sanatogen mother to be from now on and forget trying to 'help' my cycles, will continue with preseed too.. Just hope i actually get af now and AC hasnt totally messed me up!

Also i have been very down/depressed this cycle, and i have a history of depression, it was after some research i found AC can actually make depression worse!


----------



## foquita

I'm CD48 today and gearing up for my longest cycle yet :( I haven't had any signs of ovulation yet, had more watery cm yesterday. 

good luck everyone :D


----------



## Lisa92881

cmwilson said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> Sounds really promising!! FX!!
> 
> Your chart is looking good! How are you feeling?Click to expand...

You think so? Thank you. :) I wish it would just stay up instead of going up and down, but I guess overall it's still high. Feeling good! Been crampy on and off for about a week, sometimes weird pinching/pulling type, other times regular AF type. So who knows. AF should be here by Thursday, I tested yesterday and bfn, trying to wait until Saturday to test again.


----------



## Rachel789

Your chart is looking good Lisa-I hope you get your :bfp: this time!

Foquita-I am sorry you are having an even longer cycle this time. That is what happened to me last cycle, it was so frustrating. Hopefully you O very soon.


----------



## foquita

it's rubbish, my cycles are already 50odd days long, I'm heading in to the 60s now at least. I'm CD48 today.

I've started a new 'diet' though, not to lose weight but to build my blood. I read a book about chinese medicine on saturday and got lots of new knowledge. my long cycles might be caused by me being 'blood deficient' and the endometrium lining or whatever it's called not being thick enough so I'm going to follow the book for a while and see if that changes anything :D 

I'll go to the doctor for the first time in the middle of february, when I will be 10 months TTC. I'm not ready for medical intervention yet :haha:


----------



## paula181

*Good luck hun, fx'd you wont have to go to the Dr  
I too have started a diet but mines to loose weight to regulate my cycles...........oh and im exercising too  
How long have you been on your diet Foquita?

xx*


----------



## foquita

how much weight are you aiming to lose? 

I've been on it for two days :rofl: to be honest I actually have to eat more, and the food I have to eat more of I eat anyway so it won't be too hard. hopefully :haha:

I'm thinking about reducing the amount of dairy products I eat because I've heard that can cause long cycles?


----------



## Lizzrd02

foquita said:


> I'm CD48 today and gearing up for my longest cycle yet :( I haven't had any signs of ovulation yet, had more watery cm yesterday.
> 
> good luck everyone :D

Ugh, that stinks! We have all been there. :-( Hopefully you will O soon....

What book did you read if you wouldn't mind sharing? I am so interested in traditional chinese medicine. I live in hickville, usa (hehe jk...kind of) and it is doubtful that iwould ever be able to find a tcm or accunpuncturist within 50 miles of me....so I would love to read up on it myself!


----------



## mrsc81

foquita said:


> I'm thinking about reducing the amount of dairy products I eat because I've heard that can cause long cycles?

Thank god i dont eat much dairy then or else i could have even longer cycles!


----------



## foquita

I drink loads of milk, at the very least a litre a day :wacko: I'm going to stop it for a while and see what happens, though milk is my favourite thing ever :cry: 

the book is called the baby-making bible and I think it's by emma cannon. I loved it! loads of practical advice :D it's really interesting too.

I really don't want to have to go to the doctor so I'm hoping I can help myself naturally first :)


----------



## MommyDream

Foquita, what kinds of things are you eating to build your blood?


----------



## foquita

chicken soup, lentils, leafy greens, blackcurrants, meat, etc...

it recommends black, green and dark red foods. 

I hope it makes a difference!


----------



## cmwilson

Lisa92881 said:


> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> Sounds really promising!! FX!!
> 
> Your chart is looking good! How are you feeling?Click to expand...
> 
> You think so? Thank you. :) I wish it would just stay up instead of going up and down, but I guess overall it's still high. Feeling good! Been crampy on and off for about a week, sometimes weird pinching/pulling type, other times regular AF type. So who knows. AF should be here by Thursday, I tested yesterday and bfn, trying to wait until Saturday to test again.Click to expand...

8 dpo is still early you could be on your way to a bfp! Ill keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Losing weight is so hard but i need to lose some maybe my cycles would go back to normal


----------



## paula181

I used to be 8st when I came off the pill I gained 2 st in just over 18 months :cry: its soooo hard to shift!! I've tried Protein shakes, weight watchers you name it I've done it, I seem to add more weight on for some reason :dohh: so I am back calorie counting like I did when I lost all my weight but now adding exercise to help :dance:

Xx


----------



## Lizzrd02

.


----------



## mrsc81

What herbs are you taking? Yes men are irritating, me and my dh dont always see eye to eye, i feel all the pressure and hard work is on me!


----------



## Rachel789

I am sorry to hear you are having these problems! I do not have any personal advice to give you, my DH would BD with me every day if I wanted too :haha:

I would just have a talk with him and try to get him to understand how it works, that is really all you can do and just hope he understands what needs to be done. I am sure the stress is not helping him, hopefully he can find a way to cope with it.


----------



## cmwilson

Liz-

I'm sorry to hear you are feeling so frustrated. I think you are probably right that your DH is sort of protecting himself from disappointment by not putting as much effort into it.

I think sitting down and talking to him would help. I think you need a little time to cool off and calmly explain how you feel. I find when I come to my DH and rationally explain how I feel he responds better to it than when I'm angry. I'm sure it will all work out! :thumbup:


----------



## MrsOjo

Hi ladies, can I join too. I have not read the whole thread so excuse me if I ask a lot of questions. I have pcos and have very irregular periods, last cycle was 71 days. I have no idea when I ovulate and usually get real frustrated with FF and abandon it after cd30, but this cycle I am going to try to be disciplined and complete the cycle. I have recently been referred to the fertility clinic for diagnostic tests and treatment. 

I recently started a blog so if you are interested in my journey so far, you can check out my blog. Hopefully this cycle will not go on forever for me or for you guys either

Baby dust to all


----------



## Lisa92881

Welcome!! I hope your time here is short and you get your BFP soon. Temping sucks and is a pain in the butt, but can give you a lot of good information, which would be especially good for you to take to your upcoming appointments. Try and stick with it this cycle! :) Good luck.


----------



## Rachel789

Welcome! I agree temping is a pain but it is good information. It is especially frustrating for us girls with long cycles. I hope you are able to get help and get your BFP soon!


----------



## Rachel789

Lisa your chart is looking good still! When do you plan on testing?


----------



## Lisa92881

Rachel789 said:


> Lisa your chart is looking good still! When do you plan on testing?

Thank you. :) I'm going to test with a cheapie in the morning. Nervous!


----------



## cmwilson

MrsOjo said:


> Hi ladies, can I join too. I have not read the whole thread so excuse me if I ask a lot of questions. I have pcos and have very irregular periods, last cycle was 71 days. I have no idea when I ovulate and usually get real frustrated with FF and abandon it after cd30, but this cycle I am going to try to be disciplined and complete the cycle. I have recently been referred to the fertility clinic for diagnostic tests and treatment.
> 
> I recently started a blog so if you are interested in my journey so far, you can check out my blog. Hopefully this cycle will not go on forever for me or for you guys either
> 
> Baby dust to all

Welcome! I'm right there with you, I'm taking Provera to end this 100+ day cycle and I agree temping can be a pain but it will be helpful for you to take to the doctors. It might give them more info on how to proceed. :thumbup:


----------



## cmwilson

Lisa92881 said:


> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> Lisa your chart is looking good still! When do you plan on testing?
> 
> Thank you. :) I'm going to test with a cheapie in the morning. Nervous!Click to expand...

Good luck! I'll be thinking about you! :flower:


----------



## Lisa92881

cmwilson said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> Lisa your chart is looking good still! When do you plan on testing?
> 
> Thank you. :) I'm going to test with a cheapie in the morning. Nervous!Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck! I'll be thinking about you! :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks. One minute I'm super hopeful, the next minute I swear I'm out. I feel like a crazy person!! :wacko:


----------



## cmwilson

Lisa92881 said:


> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> Lisa your chart is looking good still! When do you plan on testing?
> 
> Thank you. :) I'm going to test with a cheapie in the morning. Nervous!Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck! I'll be thinking about you! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. One minute I'm super hopeful, the next minute I swear I'm out. I feel like a crazy person!! :wacko:Click to expand...

I hear ya, you don't want get your hopes up but you want to be hopeful you know? :dohh: You start having symptoms and don't know if you're imagining them or if they are real. :wacko:


----------



## Lizzrd02

Lisa92881 said:


> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> Lisa your chart is looking good still! When do you plan on testing?
> 
> Thank you. :) I'm going to test with a cheapie in the morning. Nervous!Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck! I'll be thinking about you! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. One minute I'm super hopeful, the next minute I swear I'm out. I feel like a crazy person!! :wacko:Click to expand...

We have all been there! GOOD LUCK!!! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hi ladies,

I may have commented on here a while back but really needed to find somewhere that the ladies understand. Im on CD30 today and no sign of ovulation yet :-(. This is my first month using opks and charting. Worried that i dont even ovulate at all.

good luck to everyone x


----------



## dodgercpkl

Lisa92881 said:


> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> Lisa your chart is looking good still! When do you plan on testing?
> 
> Thank you. :) I'm going to test with a cheapie in the morning. Nervous!Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck! I'll be thinking about you! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. One minute I'm super hopeful, the next minute I swear I'm out. I feel like a crazy person!! :wacko:Click to expand...

You are still well above your coverline so I'd not count you as out at all! Good luck with the testing. :)


----------



## seabean

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I may have commented on here a while back but really needed to find somewhere that the ladies understand. Im on CD30 today and no sign of ovulation yet :-(. This is my first month using opks and charting. Worried that i dont even ovulate at all.
> 
> good luck to everyone x

Last cycle I ovulated on CD36 (resulted in super early MC - but hey, means at least I o'd!), and this time around I'm CD 57 and not sure if/when I ovulated (I'm starting to think maybe I did last week?). I am not doing anything to test/confirm though. I think the best thing to do it just don't stop BD'ing b/c you never know! :)


----------



## MommyDream

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I may have commented on here a while back but really needed to find somewhere that the ladies understand. Im on CD30 today and no sign of ovulation yet :-(. This is my first month using opks and charting. Worried that i dont even ovulate at all.
> 
> good luck to everyone x

The link to your chart doesn't work.... Does it? I find BnB to be very supportive... I love having a place to share information with people in similar situations...

I have never used OPKs so I'm not sure if I ovulate either.... I hope I do... Fertility friend has crossed lines at cd 44 for me. My temp definitely went up but there was no ewcm..... So who knows! I am going to try preseed and OPKs next month if this one is a no-go. 

Good luck!


----------



## Lizzrd02

mrsc81 said:


> What herbs are you taking? Yes men are irritating, me and my dh dont always see eye to eye, i feel all the pressure and hard work is on me!

Yes exactly! I honestly think my problem with my DH is just that he is so dang stressed and moody. Has been since this fall when all of this work stuff started. I am definitely going to have a serious convo with him when he simmers down from all of this. (Side note: How does it make sense that he is still mad 2 days later when I was the one who was upset in the first place? Anywho...) I would be fine doing a NTNP thing for a few months if that is what he wants...it would give me some more time to lose a little weight and get my eggies healthier. :flower: I just want the whole baby making process to be happy, not full of fighting and frustration. :wacko:

OK the herbs and vitamins I have been taking:

Before this month:
*Prenatal (I think the One-A-Day brand...got 'em at Wally World)
*800mg extra folic acid (Wal Mart brand again)
*3-6-9 fish/flax/borage oil complex (supposed to help the whole endocrine system work better)
*81mg aspirin
*Just eating normally and not really exercising

What I did this month that I think changed things:
*Stopped the 81mg ASA (Because I read in a forum that it can delay O for some people....did more research and it definitely can from what I found. Plus, my cycles were shorter when not taking it.)
*Prenatal
*800mg extra folic acid
*3-6-9 fish/flax/borage oil complex 
*1200mg vitex daily, split up into 3 doses
*Coenzyme Q10 100mg (for egg quality)
*2-4 cups of red raspberry leaf tea daily
*Plus, I ate more veggies, drank more water, and started a fertility yoga program (But didn't commit to that 100% yet, doing it a few times a week but the box recommends 1-2 times a day. Will probably do it a lot more as the days go by!)

Obviously this wasn't a very controlled experiment since I changed so many things in one month! But I wasn't interested in that so much as getting results! lol 
It is hard to say with certainty what changed my cycle this month, but I have done cycles in the last 7 months where I ate more veggies, drank more water, did a little exercise here an there, took aspirin, didn't take aspirin, etc. The only real differences to my previous attempts were the RRL tea, the vitex, and the Coenzyme Q10. But I didn't start the Q10 until closer to O so I kind of doubt that is what did it. Honestly, I think it was mostly the vitex, and a little bit the RRL tea. 
The vitex gave me TERRIBLE headaches for the first 8 or 9 days, and I think that is because it was causing some much needed hormonal changes. Now I feel great on it and can't see myself stopping. 
But this cycle is still feeling different, even today which is my (assumed) 1 dpo. (I think I am going to start charting next month if hubby is in agreement so that I can say for sure when O is.) I am having tons of cramps this morning, which is not something I have noticed after O before. I attribute it to the vitex again. I have heard that it takes months for most people to notice any changes, but I definitely am seeing changes already. :shrug: 
I would definitely recommend the vitex to anyone with hormone-related long cycles!


----------



## Lizzrd02

Rachel789 said:


> I am sorry to hear you are having these problems! I do not have any personal advice to give you, my DH would BD with me every day if I wanted too :haha:
> 
> I would just have a talk with him and try to get him to understand how it works, that is really all you can do and just hope he understands what needs to be done. I am sure the stress is not helping him, hopefully he can find a way to cope with it.

Thanks Rachel! It is nice just to be able to vent a little. You should definitely thank your DH for being such a willing participant! :kiss:


----------



## Lizzrd02

cmwilson said:


> Liz-
> 
> I'm sorry to hear you are feeling so frustrated. I think you are probably right that your DH is sort of protecting himself from disappointment by not putting as much effort into it.
> 
> I think sitting down and talking to him would help. I think you need a little time to cool off and calmly explain how you feel. I find when I come to my DH and rationally explain how I feel he responds better to it than when I'm angry. I'm sure it will all work out! :thumbup:

Thanks for the words of encouragement. :flower: I agree we need to wait until we are both cooled off to talk. I just hate fighting so I always want to try to kiss and make up before we are really ready. lol 
BTW, how are you doing on the provera?


----------



## Lizzrd02

MrsOjo said:


> Hi ladies, can I join too. I have not read the whole thread so excuse me if I ask a lot of questions. I have pcos and have very irregular periods, last cycle was 71 days. I have no idea when I ovulate and usually get real frustrated with FF and abandon it after cd30, but this cycle I am going to try to be disciplined and complete the cycle. I have recently been referred to the fertility clinic for diagnostic tests and treatment.
> 
> I recently started a blog so if you are interested in my journey so far, you can check out my blog. Hopefully this cycle will not go on forever for me or for you guys either
> 
> Baby dust to all

Hi MrsOjo! I will have to check out your blog sometime soon! I have a website that I run and I have a blog there, too. Not about ttc, but other stuff. It's great having that outlet isn't it? :winkwink: Welcome!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

thanks ladies,

hopefully i will still O sometime soon then. The link below doesn't work. i will have to remove it  x


----------



## Lizzrd02

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I may have commented on here a while back but really needed to find somewhere that the ladies understand. Im on CD30 today and no sign of ovulation yet :-(. This is my first month using opks and charting. Worried that i dont even ovulate at all.
> 
> good luck to everyone x

Welcome MrsBroodyPant! I understand how much it stinks to wait and wait for O! How long have you been ttc? I know what you mean about worrying that you aren't Oing at all....especially since they say you can have all the signs without the actual event. That is my nagging worry, always. :wacko: How long are your cycles normally?


----------



## Lizzrd02

Sorry for the multiple posts ladies! My computer keeps freezing whenever I hit the "multiquote" button. My kiddo is at grandpa's for a few hours, so I thought I would get caught up on the thread all at once!


----------



## MollyMalone

Hi there! Had my appointment with the fertility specialist yesterday, or should I say fertility specialists, because I was seen by two doctors and a nurse :wacko:.

DH's seminogram seemed to be fine, and so did his blood work (except for his cholesterol, but we have an appointment with my endo tomorro to get that sorted).

They also checked 2 of my blood tests (before AF and after AF). I was asked how much progesterone I took to bring about AF and they were surprised it worked. They said 200mg a day for 10 days didn't seem like it was gonna be enough, and the fact that my CD3 blood test was so good are extremely good signs. I was told that my hypothyroidism could affect ovulation as well, but since I'm gettin treated now I shouldn't worry. 

I was prescribed metmorfin, starting on a veery low dose (half a pill a day or 450mg) and upping it every 5 days until reaching 1 pill 3 times a day (2550mg). But since it can cause sickness, and I already have to take progesterone vaginally because I get sick, they said I might not reach that goal. Whenever I start feeling strong side effects I should go back to the lower dose and stay there. I have to also continue taking progesterone from cd15 to cd25.

They were debating whether to give me clomid now, but they decided to wait for a month to see how this goes. They kept saying that considering my blood tests I mite even start ovulating on my own after a while if I keep up the treatment. 

I think I could have pushed it with the clomid, but since I'm getting my tonsils out on the 2nd of february it would have been a wasted cycle, and I don't mind starting it later in february anyway. So we'll see how it goes....but overall I'm happy :thumbup:


----------



## mrsc81

Been to the gym today.. its such a good stress reliever, but ive been cutting back on my sessions in the hope it will help me get pregnant quicker.. I really dont think its going to work like that, and im not as fit as i used to be and not liking that feeling! So going to up my game at the gym and hope it doesnt affect anything, i was going to stop the agnus castus after spotting from 8dpo this cycle, but i think i will give it a bit more time, as alot of exercise can disrupt your hormones and hopefully thats where the AC will help me! Also ive stopped spotting after exercise since ive been taking it. 
Hope all you ladies are having a good day! xx


----------



## cmwilson

Lizzrd02 said:


> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> Liz-
> 
> I'm sorry to hear you are feeling so frustrated. I think you are probably right that your DH is sort of protecting himself from disappointment by not putting as much effort into it.
> 
> I think sitting down and talking to him would help. I think you need a little time to cool off and calmly explain how you feel. I find when I come to my DH and rationally explain how I feel he responds better to it than when I'm angry. I'm sure it will all work out! :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks for the words of encouragement. :flower: I agree we need to wait until we are both cooled off to talk. I just hate fighting so I always want to try to kiss and make up before we are really ready. lol
> BTW, how are you doing on the provera?Click to expand...

Today I'm taking day 6 of Provera and I haven't had any side effects so that is good. If it works I should get AF next week, Fx! I think the Provera has made my temps higher so FF thinks I ovulated, don't know what to do about that! :wacko:


----------



## MollyMalone

CWwilson, how much provera are you taking??

I had to take it too last cycle and my temps went up. It looked as if I had ovulated but I know I didn't...


----------



## cmwilson

MollyMalone said:


> CWwilson, how much provera are you taking??
> 
> I had to take it too last cycle and my temps went up. It looked as if I had ovulated but I know I didn't...

Molly, I am taking 1, 10 Mg tablet a day for 10 days. What did you say you were taking? 200 Mg?

Yeah I know I didn't ovulate either but I don't know how to get FF to take away my crosshairs. Funny, I usually pray that I get crosshairs, not lose them. :dohh:


----------



## MommyDream

cmwilson said:


> MollyMalone said:
> 
> 
> CWwilson, how much provera are you taking??
> 
> I had to take it too last cycle and my temps went up. It looked as if I had ovulated but I know I didn't...
> 
> Molly, I am taking 1, 10 Mg tablet a day for 10 days. What did you say you were taking? 200 Mg?
> 
> Yeah I know I didn't ovulate either but I don't know how to get FF to take away my crosshairs. Funny, I usually pray that I get crosshairs, not lose them. :dohh:Click to expand...

How did you ladies know you didn't ovulate?


----------



## cmwilson

MommyDream said:


> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MollyMalone said:
> 
> 
> CWwilson, how much provera are you taking??
> 
> I had to take it too last cycle and my temps went up. It looked as if I had ovulated but I know I didn't...
> 
> Molly, I am taking 1, 10 Mg tablet a day for 10 days. What did you say you were taking? 200 Mg?
> 
> Yeah I know I didn't ovulate either but I don't know how to get FF to take away my crosshairs. Funny, I usually pray that I get crosshairs, not lose them. :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> How did you ladies know you didn't ovulate?Click to expand...

I didn't have any ov signs, no ewcm, etc. Also it seemed pretty clear that the Provera caused the temp increase as my temp went up as soon as I started taking it. :shrug:


----------



## MollyMalone

CW change the settings to manual. I think its on override or something like that.

Mommydream, no O signs, and temps only started going up after taking progesterone.


----------



## cmwilson

MollyMalone said:


> CW change the settings to manual. I think its on override or something like that.
> 
> Mommydream, no O signs, and temps only started going up after taking progesterone.

Molly, I haven't looked back over the thread, how long have you been ttc? Were you on BC before ttc?

Also, was your period extra heavy when you took the Provera? Just want to get an idea of what to expect. :shrug:


----------



## MollyMalone

cmwilson said:


> MollyMalone said:
> 
> 
> CW change the settings to manual. I think its on override or something like that.
> 
> Mommydream, no O signs, and temps only started going up after taking progesterone.
> 
> Molly, I haven't looked back over the thread, how long have you been ttc? Were you on BC before ttc?
> 
> Also, was your period extra heavy when you took the Provera? Just want to get an idea of what to expect. :shrug:Click to expand...

I stopped taking bc in may, my next period was in august and the following one was new years eve. I had to take progesterone for it.When AF finally came it wasn't too bad, it was heavy for the first 2 days though, and it lasted for about 6 days I think which I thought wasnt too bad.

Have been TTC since october, but don't think it really counts since I was having no periods. 
Went to my obgyn at the end of November to see what was going on and found out I have PCOS and hypothyrodism. Now I'm taking Metformin and Progesterone. Next month (after my tonsils op) I will be starting clomid.


By the way I took natural progesterone instead. My obgyn and fertility specialists said its better for my organism. The tablet its made out of peanut oil and soy lecithin.


----------



## MrsOjo

Thanks for the welcome ladies, I will try my hardest to keep with my temps, starting tomorrow.


----------



## Lisa92881

cmwilson said:


> MollyMalone said:
> 
> 
> CW change the settings to manual. I think its on override or something like that.
> 
> Mommydream, no O signs, and temps only started going up after taking progesterone.
> 
> Molly, I haven't looked back over the thread, how long have you been ttc? Were you on BC before ttc?
> 
> Also, was your period extra heavy when you took the Provera? Just want to get an idea of what to expect. :shrug:Click to expand...

I know this question wasn't for me but just wanted to give my two cents :winkwink: -- I was expecting my period to be super heavy (you would think after 123 days, right?! :dohh:) but it wasn't. It did last longer than usual though, it's usually like 4-5 days and I think in total it lasted like 8ish, but most of that time was super light.


----------



## cmwilson

MollyMalone said:


> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MollyMalone said:
> 
> 
> CW change the settings to manual. I think its on override or something like that.
> 
> Mommydream, no O signs, and temps only started going up after taking progesterone.
> 
> Molly, I haven't looked back over the thread, how long have you been ttc? Were you on BC before ttc?
> 
> Also, was your period extra heavy when you took the Provera? Just want to get an idea of what to expect. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I stopped taking bc in may, my next period was in august and the following one was new years eve. I had to take progesterone for it.When AF finally came it wasn't too bad, it was heavy for the first 2 days though, and it lasted for about 6 days I think which I thought wasnt too bad.
> 
> Have been TTC since october, but don't think it really counts since I was having no periods.
> Went to my obgyn at the end of November to see what was going on and found out I have PCOS and hypothyrodism. Now I'm taking Metformin and Progesterone. Next month (after my tonsils op) I will be starting clomid.
> 
> 
> By the way I took natural progesterone instead. My obgyn and fertility specialists said its better for my organism. The tablet its made out of peanut oil and soy lecithin.Click to expand...

Thanks! Is that why you were taking 200 mg? Because it's natural?

With your PCOS did you have symptoms?


----------



## cmwilson

Lisa92881 said:


> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MollyMalone said:
> 
> 
> CW change the settings to manual. I think its on override or something like that.
> 
> Mommydream, no O signs, and temps only started going up after taking progesterone.
> 
> Molly, I haven't looked back over the thread, how long have you been ttc? Were you on BC before ttc?
> 
> Also, was your period extra heavy when you took the Provera? Just want to get an idea of what to expect. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I know this question wasn't for me but just wanted to give my two cents :winkwink: -- I was expecting my period to be super heavy (you would think after 123 days, right?! :dohh:) but it wasn't. It did last longer than usual though, it's usually like 4-5 days and I think in total it lasted like 8ish, but most of that time was super light.Click to expand...

Thanks Lisa! I was worried it was going to be extra heavy since it's been 109 days! I hope it comes fairly quickly rather than 7-10 days after I stop taking it I mean, haven't I waited long enough?! :wacko:


----------



## MollyMalone

cmwilson said:


> MollyMalone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MollyMalone said:
> 
> 
> CW change the settings to manual. I think its on override or something like that.
> 
> Mommydream, no O signs, and temps only started going up after taking progesterone.
> 
> Molly, I haven't looked back over the thread, how long have you been ttc? Were you on BC before ttc?
> 
> Also, was your period extra heavy when you took the Provera? Just want to get an idea of what to expect. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I stopped taking bc in may, my next period was in august and the following one was new years eve. I had to take progesterone for it.When AF finally came it wasn't too bad, it was heavy for the first 2 days though, and it lasted for about 6 days I think which I thought wasnt too bad.
> 
> Have been TTC since october, but don't think it really counts since I was having no periods.
> Went to my obgyn at the end of November to see what was going on and found out I have PCOS and hypothyrodism. Now I'm taking Metformin and Progesterone. Next month (after my tonsils op) I will be starting clomid.
> 
> 
> By the way I took natural progesterone instead. My obgyn and fertility specialists said its better for my organism. The tablet its made out of peanut oil and soy lecithin.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! Is that why you were taking 200 mg? Because it's natural?
> 
> With your PCOS did you have symptoms?Click to expand...

Yeah, I guess the synthetic progesterone is stronger...I don't know because the fertility specialist was surprised I even got AF with such a small dose :wacko:

The only symptoms I've had were the irregular cycles. I'm not overweight, and no excess hair...or any of the usual signs.


----------



## dodgercpkl

MommyDream said:


> How did you ladies know you didn't ovulate?

I knew I wasn't because I wasn't having any AF either, but going further then that, blood tests showed that I wasn't. Then finally in October and November I ovulated again. Other signs that I've noted are EWCM and definitely taking my temp. For me temping REALLY works and it gives me a measure of control over ttc and I love it!


----------



## cmwilson

MollyMalone said:


> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MollyMalone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MollyMalone said:
> 
> 
> CW change the settings to manual. I think its on override or something like that.
> 
> Mommydream, no O signs, and temps only started going up after taking progesterone.
> 
> Molly, I haven't looked back over the thread, how long have you been ttc? Were you on BC before ttc?
> 
> Also, was your period extra heavy when you took the Provera? Just want to get an idea of what to expect. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I stopped taking bc in may, my next period was in august and the following one was new years eve. I had to take progesterone for it.When AF finally came it wasn't too bad, it was heavy for the first 2 days though, and it lasted for about 6 days I think which I thought wasnt too bad.
> 
> Have been TTC since october, but don't think it really counts since I was having no periods.
> Went to my obgyn at the end of November to see what was going on and found out I have PCOS and hypothyrodism. Now I'm taking Metformin and Progesterone. Next month (after my tonsils op) I will be starting clomid.
> 
> 
> By the way I took natural progesterone instead. My obgyn and fertility specialists said its better for my organism. The tablet its made out of peanut oil and soy lecithin.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! Is that why you were taking 200 mg? Because it's natural?
> 
> With your PCOS did you have symptoms?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I guess the synthetic progesterone is stronger...I don't know because the fertility specialist was surprised I even got AF with such a small dose :wacko:
> 
> The only symptoms I've had were the irregular cycles. I'm not overweight, and no excess hair...or any of the usual signs.Click to expand...

That's what I'm afraid of. Is it something you can develop after the pill? Because before the pill I was pretty much regular and I don't really have any of the symptoms I found on the Internet.


----------



## Lisa92881

Cm - You can have irregular cycles with no known cause, like me. :dohh: I was also pretty regular before the pill.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I had normal cycle till I had My son got on Birth control had a MC with twins ON BC and after that my cycles just got longer and longer


----------



## cmwilson

Lisa92881 said:


> Cm - You can have irregular cycles with no known cause, like me. :dohh: I was also pretty regular before the pill.

I guess only time will tell. I've told myself that if this next cycle reaches 50 days with no ov I'm getting bloodwork done whether my doctor likes it or not. :haha:


----------



## Lisa92881

cmwilson said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> Cm - You can have irregular cycles with no known cause, like me. :dohh: I was also pretty regular before the pill.
> 
> I guess only time will tell. I've told myself that if this next cycle reaches 50 days with no ov I'm getting bloodwork done whether my doctor likes it or not. :haha:Click to expand...

Atta girl!!! :)

Woke up to a temp drop and AF. I was so hopeful this cycle, between the Clomid, HSG, getting polyps removed, and perfectly timed BD. But nope. 

Silver lining is that the Clomid did work, and gave me my shortest cycle since beginning TTC in October 2010.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Lisa that is some grate new but the AF part isn't Sorry about AF:hugs: but now you know that your starting to have shorter cycles.


----------



## MollyMalone

Cm i guess I did have it before because I had vary irregular cycles. Can't tell for sure because I never got any tests done.

If you are really worries ask for a scan AND a blood test. The san will tell you if you have polycystic ovaries, and the blood test if it's the syndrome or just cysts. But beware that after the progesterone hormones might look normal. My cd3 blood test looked fine, however, the one I took before was all over the place.


----------



## seabean

Sorry to hear about AF, but cheers to a shorter cycle!


----------



## Rachel789

Lisa, I am sorry AF showed! But that is good that clomid worked, I hope next cycle is you BFP!


----------



## cmwilson

Lisa92881 said:


> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> Cm - You can have irregular cycles with no known cause, like me. :dohh: I was also pretty regular before the pill.
> 
> I guess only time will tell. I've told myself that if this next cycle reaches 50 days with no ov I'm getting bloodwork done whether my doctor likes it or not. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Atta girl!!! :)
> 
> Woke up to a temp drop and AF. I was so hopeful this cycle, between the Clomid, HSG, getting polyps removed, and perfectly timed BD. But nope.
> 
> Silver lining is that the Clomid did work, and gave me my shortest cycle since beginning TTC in October 2010.Click to expand...

Sorry about AF but at least this cycle will be shorter and you won't have to wait as long for that bfp! Even if this cycle doesn't do it Ive heard many people get lucky on cycle number 3! :happydance:


----------



## cmwilson

MollyMalone said:


> Cm i guess I did have it before because I had vary irregular cycles. Can't tell for sure because I never got any tests done.
> 
> If you are really worries ask for a scan AND a blood test. The san will tell you if you have polycystic ovaries, and the blood test if it's the syndrome or just cysts. But beware that after the progesterone hormones might look normal. My cd3 blood test looked fine, however, the one I took before was all over the place.

Thanks Molly, we'll see what this next cycle brings, hopefully it is shorter than this one! :wacko:


----------



## mrsc81

Af started today, 42 day cycle.. onto cycle #4


----------



## MommyDream

How long was everyone's last cycle on here? I am on cd 50, 6 dpo. Temp spike but no ewcm....


----------



## SKP

Im cd 16 right now, 5 dpo. Dec 28

Last cycle was oct, 30.


----------



## MollyMalone

MommyDream said:


> How long was everyone's last cycle on here? I am on cd 50, 6 dpo. Temp spike but no ewcm....

Where you taking anything?

Mine was 143 DAYS, NIGHTMARE!! I got a temp rise but it was only due to the progesterone.


----------



## MommyDream

I wasn't taking anything prescribed... I started taking Vitex to regulate my cycle


----------



## lovelylisa84

wow this gives me comfort. :) Tracking my last two periods 1st was 53 days and so far im on CD 48. I have a feeling im not ovulating but we will see. Once AF comes I plan to get a CB easy fertility monitor.


----------



## MollyMalone

MommyDream said:


> I wasn't taking anything prescribed... I started taking Vitex to regulate my cycle

No antihistamines or anything? They dry up mucous in general, including cm. But if you had a temp rise I'd say you did ovulate even if you didnt get ewcm.


----------



## seabean

CD 58! No idea when/if i O'd. Majorly crampy on the left side for 3 days now. No other symptoms of impending O, BFP, or AF. HPT Testing (again) this Sat!


----------



## Rachel789

My last cycle was my longest yet at 52 days. CD 12 now and just trying to wait patiently to O, I started Vitex recently so hopefully it wont take until CD 40 this time!


----------



## Lisa92881

Thanks girls. :hugs:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Will ladies dr has put me on iron pills yesterday and got my + opk as well since dr said i've been having light AFs she said i need more iron which i knew that already, but hoping it will shorten my cycles though which that what dr said


----------



## cmwilson

*Ladies,

I found this quote and posted it on my blog but I thought I'd share it with you. 
Here's to heading for our sunshine! 

https://1.bp.blogspot.com/-kYvn9SUsEnQ/Tw-1j3GsjdI/AAAAAAAAFFI/i_QLmOR9GrM/s1600/tumblr_lr9rl2UxEO1qczqexo1_500.jpg
*


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

That's so cute


----------



## Rachel789

Hi Ladies! :flower:

I hope everyone is doing well today. CD13 and no signs of O to speak of yet. But I can't say I am surprised given my earliest O date so far was CD 24. I am just hoping it doesn't take forever this time and was hoping Vitex could work miracles on me! My temps are flat as can be, they have been 96.8 about every day for the past week. I do not get how they can be the same every day. I am hoping to see a change soon so that I know my hormones are doing something. Typically before I O my temps drop a lot so I know this same temp every day is not a good sign......:growlmad:


----------



## mrsc81

Vitex can take a while to work ive heard


----------



## Lisa92881

Rachel789 said:


> Hi Ladies! :flower:
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well today. CD13 and no signs of O to speak of yet. But I can't say I am surprised given my earliest O date so far was CD 24. I am just hoping it doesn't take forever this time and was hoping Vitex could work miracles on me! My temps are flat as can be, they have been 96.8 about every day for the past week. I do not get how they can be the same every day. I am hoping to see a change soon so that I know my hormones are doing something. Typically before I O my temps drop a lot so I know this same temp every day is not a good sign......:growlmad:

My cycles were pretty flat before I ov'd last cycle. Maybe that will happen for you!


----------



## Lisa92881

I mean my temps. Hahaha.


----------



## mrsc81

A question for you ladies, if you get a positive opk and then get af 14 days later, is that a definate that you ovulated? As i thought if you dont ovulate then af is delayed, or does that only apply if you dont get an lh surge? Or is there still no sure way to tell you did ovulate? :wacko:


----------



## Rachel789

From what I have heard temping is the only way aside from bloodworm to confirm u o'er. But I would say if u got a pos opk and get af 2 weeks later then u probably did o.


----------



## Rachel789

Lol I meant bloodwork not worm. Damn auto correct on my phone.:haha:


----------



## Lisa92881

:rofl: bloodworm just made me lol.


----------



## cmwilson

Well ladies, just took my last Provera pill. Keeping my fingers crossed for AF and CD 1 soon! :thumbup:


----------



## MommyDream

cmwilson said:


> Well ladies, just took my last Provera pill. Keeping my fingers crossed for AF and CD 1 soon! :thumbup:

Good luck! :)


----------



## Lisa92881

cmwilson said:


> Well ladies, just took my last Provera pill. Keeping my fingers crossed for AF and CD 1 soon! :thumbup:

Woop woop! I bet by Wednesday-Thursday AF will be here! Isn't it crazy when you're actually wishing for her?!

I just took my first Clomid pill for the cycle...changed my dates to 3-7 instead of 5-9...shhhhh. :winkwink:


----------



## cmwilson

Lisa92881 said:


> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies, just took my last Provera pill. Keeping my fingers crossed for AF and CD 1 soon! :thumbup:
> 
> Woop woop! I bet by Wednesday-Thursday AF will be here! Isn't it crazy when you're actually wishing for her?!
> 
> I just took my first Clomid pill for the cycle...changed my dates to 3-7 instead of 5-9...shhhhh. :winkwink:Click to expand...

I know! It's weird to be looking forward to AF but I'm excited to get back to day one!

Good luck this cycle! Your secret is safe with me! :winkwink:


----------



## Rachel789

Cmwilson- I hope af shows for you asap!

Lisa-i hope the new days with clomid help you get your bfp this time. :happydance:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Just thought I would shear this:

Fertility Charting with PCOS - Polycystic Ovary Syndrome




PCOS is a hormonal condition that can impact your fertility. Women with PCOS secrete higher than usual levels of androgens (male hormones) which may cause cysts to develop in the ovaries (hence the name). Women with PCOS may have irregular periods, no periods, long cycles or excessive bleeding during periods.


Charting your fertility when you have PCOS can be challenging because your cycles may be extremely unpredictable. Additionally, if you are being treated medically, you may be taking medication that can affect your cycle and fertility signs.


Although charting with PCOS can be challenging, charting your fertility signs may make an enormous difference to your pregnancy prospects since you will be able to identify more clearly when and if you ovulate and you will be able to take a break from trying (without worrying about missing a chance) once you see on your chart that ovulation is confirmed.


The most frequent challenge for women charting with PCOS is that cycles are often long, temperatures may be rocky, and you may observe several patches of seemingly fertile cervical fluid before ovulation is finally confirmed. To avoid missing a change to conceive, we recommend the following:
&#8226;
Use multiple signs (at least cervical fluid and temperature) to confirm ovulation.


&#8226;
Consider all egg white or watery cervical fluid as possibly fertile.

Make sure your temperature rise is clear and sustained for several days before considering that ovulation has passed.


FertilityFriend.com has several resources for women trying to conceive with PCOS:
&#8226;
FertilityFriend.com Chart Gallery: Search for charts (pregnancy and non-pregnancy) from women with PCOS and those using medications to treat PCOS (metformin, Clomid, etc). 


&#8226;
FertilityFriend.com TTC Story Gallery: Search for stories from other members who have experienced PCOS while trying to conceive.


&#8226;
FertilityFriend.com Message Board: Connect with others in the community. FertilityFriend.com has a forum where members trying to conceive with PCOS connect.



You may also find the following resources helpful:
&#8226;
PCOS FAQs from 4woman.gov 


&#8226;
PCOS Information from the Mayo Clinic 


&#8226;
PCOS Information Booklet from the National Institute of Health


----------



## MommyDream

My doctor mentioned PCOS at my last visit but didn't want me to worry yet. She said after my next period we would start looking into it. I'm predicting a 60 day cycle this time.


----------



## cmwilson

Guess who's on CD 1?!

If you ever have to take Provera I will say that it worked great, no side effects and my period started today after taking my last pill on Sunday. I hope I don't have to take it again but if I do I will take it without hesitation.

Fingers crossed for a shorter cycle WITH ovulation! :happydance:


----------



## Rachel789

That is great news! :happydance:

I am happy AF showed for you so quickly. I hope you have better luck with O'ing this cycle.


----------



## lovelylisa84

Well im on CD 53 no AF nothing but BFN, just started temping and nothing but low temps and neg OPKs. I tried to contact my doctor but she insisted I still keep trying and if im not pregnant within 1 year- then contact her. :| Im so upset about that. I just purchased some fertiliaid vitamins- I hope they work. Have any of you used it or know anyone who has? I was thinking of buying the CB fertility monitor when AF arrives, is anyone else on here using that? I cant wait for the :witch:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I'm so think i didn't O cd14.. i'm thinking its going to be like Nov cycle. My temp patteren is starting to look the same..


----------



## foquita

i *think* i might be ovulating today! :happydance: 

CD56!


----------



## cmwilson

foquita said:


> i *think* i might be ovulating today! :happydance:
> 
> CD56!

Woohoo! :happydance: Get to :sex:!


----------



## foquita

i know! the worst thing is we skipped last night because i was feeling sick! :( 

hope i'm still in with a chance, we :sex: on sunday :) i'll just have to hope :) 

i've got the doctors on friday too to hopefully get some tests done!


----------



## cmwilson

I'm sure one day won't make or break it! Good luck with the doctors! :thumbup:


----------



## Rachel789

This is my 2nd day of having EWCM, I had negative OPKs the past two days though. I am hoping something will happen soon! CD17 now and it would be amazing if I could O by CD 20 for once!

I am happy to hear you may be O'ing finally Foquita! :happydance:


----------



## foquita

thanks rach! i'm so excited! :D


----------



## mrsc81

lovelylisa84 said:


> Well im on CD 53 no AF nothing but BFN, just started temping and nothing but low temps and neg OPKs. I tried to contact my doctor but she insisted I still keep trying and if im not pregnant within 1 year- then contact her. :| Im so upset about that. I just purchased some fertiliaid vitamins- I hope they work. Have any of you used it or know anyone who has? I was thinking of buying the CB fertility monitor when AF arrives, is anyone else on here using that? I cant wait for the :witch:

Im using CBFM :thumbup:


----------



## lovelylisa84

Im using CBFM :thumbup:[/QUOTE]

Thanks! How do you like it so far?


----------



## mrsc81

lovelylisa84 said:


> Im using CBFM :thumbup:




> Thanks! How do you like it so far?

Well because of the long cycles, ive not been able to use it in the normal way, i use 20 sticks and then reset it and continue using it until i pick up my peak (ov) days. Im on my 3rd cycle using it, ive had highs and peaks on both the cycles ive used it, but no bfp yet! Maybe 3rd time lucky?!


----------



## Lisa92881

foquita said:


> i *think* i might be ovulating today! :happydance:
> 
> CD56!

Woohoo! Better late than never!!



Rachel789 said:


> This is my 2nd day of having EWCM, I had negative OPKs the past two days though. I am hoping something will happen soon! CD17 now and it would be amazing if I could O by CD 20 for once!
> 
> I am happy to hear you may be O'ing finally Foquita! :happydance:

My last cycle I got EWCM like 2 days before getting a positive OPK! I hope yours is coming!


----------



## Lisa92881

cmwilson said:


> Guess who's on CD 1?!
> 
> If you ever have to take Provera I will say that it worked great, no side effects and my period started today after taking my last pill on Sunday. I hope I don't have to take it again but if I do I will take it without hesitation.
> 
> Fingers crossed for a shorter cycle WITH ovulation! :happydance:

Yes!! :happydance: I knew it was coming!! I ovulated on own the cycle after I took Provera!! :thumbup:


----------



## Rachel789

Lisa-did your OPKs go from being very faint to blaring positive when that happened to you?


----------



## Lisa92881

Rachel789 said:


> Lisa-did your OPKs go from being very faint to blaring positive when that happened to you?

Lucky for you, I kept detailed notes last cycle. :haha:

cd16 - Tiny bit of EWCM on undies, late at night. (BTW - I have read in TCOYF that quality is more important than quantity when it comes to EWCM, so that makes me feel better since I usually have mostly watery!) OPKs still very light

cd 17 - OPKs still very light, barely visible once, doing them 2x/day. 

cd 18 - OPKs noticeably darker, but not quite positive yet. 

cd 19 - Positive 11 am!!!


----------



## cmwilson

Lisa92881 said:


> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> Guess who's on CD 1?!
> 
> If you ever have to take Provera I will say that it worked great, no side effects and my period started today after taking my last pill on Sunday. I hope I don't have to take it again but if I do I will take it without hesitation.
> 
> Fingers crossed for a shorter cycle WITH ovulation! :happydance:
> 
> Yes!! :happydance: I knew it was coming!! I ovulated on own the cycle after I took Provera!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Woohoo! Let's hope I get lucky like you! :happydance:


----------



## Lisa92881

cmwilson said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> Guess who's on CD 1?!
> 
> If you ever have to take Provera I will say that it worked great, no side effects and my period started today after taking my last pill on Sunday. I hope I don't have to take it again but if I do I will take it without hesitation.
> 
> Fingers crossed for a shorter cycle WITH ovulation! :happydance:
> 
> Yes!! :happydance: I knew it was coming!! I ovulated on own the cycle after I took Provera!! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Woohoo! Let's hope I get lucky like you! :happydance:Click to expand...

No...let's hope you get even _luckier_ than me, and not only ovulate, but get your BFP!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Lisa92881

Oh and cmwilson - Just peeking at your blog, and let me tell you all 3 of your quotes have me in tears. They are so exactly how I feel right now too. Almost just posted one as my FB status...but I think that may invite questions that I don't want to answer. Hehe.


----------



## cmwilson

Thank you! I found them at just the right time. They really hit me when I needed it and gave me a new outlook. :flower: I'm so glad they affected you too (although didn't want to make you cry! :hugs:) It's so nice to know that there is someone going through the same thing as I am. Watching your journey gives me hope! :thumbup:


----------



## Lisa92881

Now I'm looking at iphone apps with inspirational quotes, I think I could benefit from some daily positivity!


----------



## foquita

is an 11 day leutal phase ok do you think? 

I'm going to try and remain calm this 2WW :wacko: I don't know how well that'll work :haha:


----------



## Lisa92881

Yup, pretty sure 10 or less is cause for concern. You're good, just relax and await your BFP!


----------



## foquita

relaxing, relaxing, relaxing, relaxing.... 

:rofl:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I so think I'm done chart its driving me crazy frist ff said i Od now my temp dropped i didnt blah blah blah


----------



## Rachel789

I feel your pain, I really thought I was on my way to O'ing, my temp went for down and I got EWCM and then nothing happened. It is frustrating, that's for sure. I just want to be normal and O at a normal time. This was my chance and now I am back to the unknown, maybe I will O in a week or maybe not for a month :shrug:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Well hun i got this this morning what do you think?

https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/20120118070901.jpg


----------



## Rachel789

It looks very close if not a positive! Are you having fertile cm?


----------



## Lisa92881

Looks positive to me!! Yay!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

watery and now EWCM


----------



## Rachel789

Thats a good sign, get BDing!! :happydance:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I hope it is, BDing time :haha:


----------



## seabean

High five to your ovary!!! :hi: I would kill to be in the TWW!

Mine should take some lessons from yours - they are still just chillin, now CD 64 and nothing but random aches, occasional cramps, breaking out, etc! Hormones suck when they are working right!

Does anyone know how long does it take for "break through bleeding" to finally occur? (When your estrogen builds up your lining for so long that you eventually get an annovulatory period?)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Well My dr. has me on straight iron and she told me it will help with me have my normal cycle back I am low on iron anyway so that probably why me AF is so light if not just spotting.


----------



## seabean

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Well My dr. has me on straight iron and she told me it will help with me have my normal cycle back I am low on iron anyway so that probably why me AF is so light if not just spotting.

Hmm, I've always been on the lower end of normal for iron and was recommended iron supplements a few years ago. But they make me so constipated! Maybe it's worth giving those a go for a while again.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

seabean said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> Well My dr. has me on straight iron and she told me it will help with me have my normal cycle back I am low on iron anyway so that probably why me AF is so light if not just spotting.
> 
> Hmm, I've always been on the lower end of normal for iron and was recommended iron supplements a few years ago. But they make me so constipated! Maybe it's worth giving those a go for a while again.Click to expand...

Mine aren't so bad it made me sick the frist morning i took them, but now i'm all good they havn't made me constipated yet, but time will tell right :haha: . :shrug: I just hope Dr. was right.


----------



## Rachel789

seabean said:


> High five to your ovary!!! :hi: I would kill to be in the TWW!
> 
> Mine should take some lessons from yours - they are still just chillin, now CD 64 and nothing but random aches, occasional cramps, breaking out, etc! Hormones suck when they are working right!
> 
> Does anyone know how long does it take for "break through bleeding" to finally occur? (When your estrogen builds up your lining for so long that you eventually get an annovulatory period?)

That is a funny way to put it, my ovaries are just chillen too! They are lazy and need to get to work :haha:


----------



## mrsc81

I was thinking about temping this cycle but i think by the sounds of it, it may drive me insane, i think i will just be blissfully ignorant to that for now and just use my cbfm.


----------



## Baby4Lissie

CD 26 today of a 37 day cycle... When should I test???? Took Clomid 50 on days 5-9. Don't know when I O'd though. CD21 progesterone level was 13.6. Doc said this is good. So if I already O'd then why does O calculator say Im due to O between CD 22-24? I'm Confused! :growlmad:


----------



## MrsOjo

Cmwilson, congrats on getting your AF, hopefully this cycle will be much shorter


----------



## seabean

Baby4Lissie said:


> CD 26 today of a 37 day cycle... When should I test???? Took Clomid 50 on days 5-9. Don't know when I O'd though. CD21 progesterone level was 13.6. Doc said this is good. So if I already O'd then why does O calculator say Im due to O between CD 22-24? I'm Confused! :growlmad:

Sorry, I don't really know much about clomid or progesterone tests. What are you using to predict your O date? If it's a website, they usually go off of estimates from past cycles - but if this is your first time using clomid they maybe you ovulated early??


----------



## MrsKibler

I'd like to be added :) GL to you :)


----------



## ImSoTired

Hey girls. I'm back with another long cycle. Currently cd 30. Maybe ovulating today but not sure. Have to keep my eye out for a temp rise. Gonna try and bd tonight. Hoping I ovulate but mostly hoping it results in a :bfp:!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Well ladies i got another +OPK this morning you can see it in my blog in my sig


----------



## cmwilson

Lisa92881 said:


> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> Guess who's on CD 1?!
> 
> If you ever have to take Provera I will say that it worked great, no side effects and my period started today after taking my last pill on Sunday. I hope I don't have to take it again but if I do I will take it without hesitation.
> 
> Fingers crossed for a shorter cycle WITH ovulation! :happydance:
> 
> Yes!! :happydance: I knew it was coming!! I ovulated on own the cycle after I took Provera!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Lisa, do you remember what your af was like from the Provera? Mine has been really light like between spotting and light. You'd think it'd be more being that it had been over 100 days without AF.


----------



## Lisa92881

Me too, I expected the flood gates to open!! :haha: But mine was light too, but lasted longer, like 8 days total maybe?? Mostly alternating between light and spotting, especially towards the end. 

ETA - Oh, it's marked in my chart from My oct 24th cycle.


----------



## cmwilson

Lisa92881 said:


> Me too, I expected the flood gates to open!! :haha: But mine was light too, but lasted longer, like 8 days total maybe?? Mostly alternating between light and spotting, especially towards the end.
> 
> ETA - Oh, it's marked in my chart from My oct 24th cycle.

Thanks. I'm actually a little disappointed, thought it might be more! I was a little worried cause it just doesn't seem like a lot. :cry:


----------



## Lisa92881

Don't worry, it will hang around for a while I bet. You'll be all cleaned out soon! :haha:

Oh, and I wanted to show you this since we were just talking about quotes the other day. My cough drop wrapper! I love it and the quotes on it made me smile. I think they are all so fitting right about now!

https://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee514/Lisa92881/1326913807.jpg


----------



## cmwilson

Lisa92881 said:


> Don't worry, it will hang around for a while I bet. You'll be all cleaned out soon! :haha:
> 
> Oh, and I wanted to show you this since we were just talking about quotes the other day. My cough drop wrapper! I love it and the quotes on it made me smile. I think they are all so fitting right about now!
> 
> https://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee514/Lisa92881/1326913807.jpg

Haha thanks!

I love those quotes! It seems like those great quotes are everywhere I just never really had a reason to look at them and consider them before.

Here's another good one.
 



Attached Files:







114630752985105131_1kZqc1ED_f.jpg
File size: 50.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Lisa92881

Aww, I like that one too. (And sorry my picture is obnoxiously big! :haha: :dohh:)


----------



## cmwilson

Lisa92881 said:


> Aww, I like that one too. (And sorry my picture is obnoxiously big! :haha: :dohh:)

That's ok! You're just making sure every one will get the inspirational message! :flower:


----------



## Lisa92881

Hahaha, yup! I was queen of the inspiring messages today at work, I read them out loud whenever I opened a cough drop! :haha:


----------



## cmwilson

Haha love it!


----------



## Rachel789

CD 20 here and nothing is going on, no O in sight. I was really hoping I would have a somewhat earlier O this cycle, I wanted to see some kind of improvement. My earliest O to date is CD 24 so I was hoping with taking the Vitex I would see a couple day improvement on that at least but I am not feeling so confident now. I know I still have three days for that to happen but I just don't see any signs O is coming. I am just so sick of my body and feel like I will never get pg with these stupid irregular cycles, I wish I knew what was wrong with me. I had these shitty cycles before I went on the pill and when I got off 12 years later they were still here waiting for me :growlmad:

Sorry for the rant I just needed to vent my frustration. 

How is everyone doing today?


----------



## foquita

I've got a doctors appointment at 3.40, I'm so scared :cry: I'm worried that there is something really bad wrong with me and I won't be able to conceive. 

I hate going to the doctor in general so I am sooo nervous :(


----------



## seabean

Rachel - hang in there! I feel the same way w/ my crazy cycle right now too. I really hope you O soon!!!
Foqita - what are you going to the docs for? Don't leave the office w/o the answers you need!

CD 66. Still no actual flow despite a little brown tinted CM the past 2 days. I'd love to get this cycle over with and move on to the next!


----------



## foquita

just to see about my long cycles, to see if there is an underlying problem :wacko:


----------



## Rachel789

Seabean-I hope AF shows up full blown for you so you are able to move on, this gets so frustrating doesnt it? It just sucks not having any control over what happens.

Foquita-good luck at the drs. and let us know how it goes!


----------



## ImSoTired

foquita said:


> I've got a doctors appointment at 3.40, I'm so scared :cry: I'm worried that there is something really bad wrong with me and I won't be able to conceive.
> 
> I hate going to the doctor in general so I am sooo nervous :(

Same here. My appt is next month it is a yearly but the doctor says he is going to check for any problems concerning my long cycles. I also hate going to the doctor anyway. Hope it all goes well for you!

Cd31 today. I'm waiting to see if my temp rises again to confirm ovulation. I got 3 pos opks this week. Last bd'd on tues. Hoping if I did ov that tues was enough to get the job done. FX!


----------



## cmwilson

Rachel - I completely get what you are going through. I haven't ovulated since I came off the pill 7 months ago. I'm sure you will ov soon and as long as you ov you can get pregnant! I'm confident you will get your bfp soon! :flower:

Foquita - Good luck at the doc! I know you are nervous but think about how much better you'll feel when you get some answers. Let us know how it goes! :hugs:


----------



## MrsOjo

Goodluck at the docs, make sure you ask loads of questions


----------



## Lisa92881

Not sure who/what that is in reference to??? :shrug:


----------



## lovelylisa84

awkward!
well just for an update I am CD56 and nothing! I just got my fertilaid supplements so i hope it regulates my cycle and cause AF to come very soon. 

PS: HAPPY FRIDAY :D


----------



## Lisa92881

lovelylisa84 said:


> awkward!
> well just for an update I am CD56 and nothing! I just got my fertilaid supplements so i hope it regulates my cycle and cause AF to come very soon.
> 
> PS: HAPPY FRIDAY :D

:haha:

Hope it helps regulate your cycles!!!


----------



## candymuffin

any of you ladies have issue with OPKs with longer cycles? i bought a digital OPK with 20 sticks.. and I've used 12 already. the box said to start on day 5, but given my longer cycles, i started on day 24!


----------



## MrsKibler

candymuffin said:


> any of you ladies have issue with OPKs with longer cycles? i bought a digital OPK with 20 sticks.. and I've used 12 already. the box said to start on day 5, but given my longer cycles, i started on day 24!

Let us know how it goes for you, I want to buy a bigger pack and try, just not sure when in my cycle to start using em :) GLLLLl!!!


----------



## candymuffin

MrsKibler said:


> candymuffin said:
> 
> 
> any of you ladies have issue with OPKs with longer cycles? i bought a digital OPK with 20 sticks.. and I've used 12 already. the box said to start on day 5, but given my longer cycles, i started on day 24!
> 
> Let us know how it goes for you, I want to buy a bigger pack and try, just not sure when in my cycle to start using em :) GLLLLl!!!Click to expand...

I didn't know there were bigger packs! :shrug: I could only find 20...


----------



## Lisa92881

I buy mine online (wondfo brand) in packs of 50!! :blush:


----------



## cmwilson

I use the wondfos but I have never gotten a positive only nearly positive so I got the smiley face kind maybe those will be lucky! :thumbup:


----------



## MrsKibler

candymuffin said:


> MrsKibler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candymuffin said:
> 
> 
> any of you ladies have issue with OPKs with longer cycles? i bought a digital OPK with 20 sticks.. and I've used 12 already. the box said to start on day 5, but given my longer cycles, i started on day 24!
> 
> Let us know how it goes for you, I want to buy a bigger pack and try, just not sure when in my cycle to start using em :) GLLLLl!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't know there were bigger packs! :shrug: I could only find 20...Click to expand...

I meant bigger than the one I had bought :) I haven't seen bigger than twenty either. 

:dust: to all!!


----------



## ImSoTired

I buy wondfos off of amazon, 40 or 50 at a time. I started testing at cd14 once a day until they got darker than I started twice a day. I think they were only like 9 dollars or something. My opk went back to negative today. A bit relieved but still awaiting a proper temp rise to put my ind at ease. Cd31 here.


----------



## cmwilson

Lisa92881 said:


> Me too, I expected the flood gates to open!! :haha: But mine was light too, but lasted longer, like 8 days total maybe?? Mostly alternating between light and spotting, especially towards the end.
> 
> ETA - Oh, it's marked in my chart from My oct 24th cycle.

I should have been careful about what I wished for, AF hit full force today. :blush: Should I mark those first three days as spotting and change cycle day 1 to today or leave it? What do you think?


----------



## cmwilson

love2012 said:


> I am really sorry that i even want to reply to this but i really had to on lynnes behalf.
> 
> Not that i am taking away what it would feel like for you to have your own baby but dont forget that your other half has a daughter already and that his mum has a grandaughter i dont care about what plans you may have but please dont pretend that she doesnt exist for her sake. I know that in years to come she would hate to think that you both didnt bother about her.
> 
> To everyone else on this forum sorry for coming in on this but i had to say it one of my friends is on this website and she said that it was only fair to make that point i dont want to cause any trouble but im doing this for the wee girl that doesnt see her real daddy.

I finally figured out what this was referring too...foquita, are you ok? :shrug:


----------



## foquita

cmwilson said:


> love2012 said:
> 
> 
> I am really sorry that i even want to reply to this but i really had to on lynnes behalf.
> 
> Not that i am taking away what it would feel like for you to have your own baby but dont forget that your other half has a daughter already and that his mum has a grandaughter i dont care about what plans you may have but please dont pretend that she doesnt exist for her sake. I know that in years to come she would hate to think that you both didnt bother about her.
> 
> To everyone else on this forum sorry for coming in on this but i had to say it one of my friends is on this website and she said that it was only fair to make that point i dont want to cause any trouble but im doing this for the wee girl that doesnt see her real daddy.
> 
> I finally figured out what this was referring too...foquita, are you ok? :shrug:Click to expand...

yeah i'm fine :) sorry, i didn't even want to grace that with a reply and derail the thread. i think you understand why :haha: 

she wrote that post pretending to be someone else then straightaway forgot to keep pretending :dohh: posting as 'lynne's friend' there and then posting as 'lynne' in my journal...under the same username.... 

anyway...so, long cycles :D :haha:


----------



## foquita

if anyone has a spare 2 seconds can they report that post please? :flower: i've reported all of her posts and the ones she has left on my visitor thingy but admin might do something quicker if others report too :)


----------



## cmwilson

foquita said:


> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love2012 said:
> 
> 
> I am really sorry that i even want to reply to this but i really had to on lynnes behalf.
> 
> Not that i am taking away what it would feel like for you to have your own baby but dont forget that your other half has a daughter already and that his mum has a grandaughter i dont care about what plans you may have but please dont pretend that she doesnt exist for her sake. I know that in years to come she would hate to think that you both didnt bother about her.
> 
> To everyone else on this forum sorry for coming in on this but i had to say it one of my friends is on this website and she said that it was only fair to make that point i dont want to cause any trouble but im doing this for the wee girl that doesnt see her real daddy.
> 
> I finally figured out what this was referring too...foquita, are you ok? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> yeah i'm fine :) sorry, i didn't even want to grace that with a reply and derail the thread. i think you understand why :haha:
> 
> she wrote that post pretending to be someone else then straightaway forgot to keep pretending :dohh: posting as 'lynne's friend' there and then posting as 'lynne' in my journal...under the same username....
> 
> anyway...so, long cycles :D :haha:Click to expand...

I gotcha! Sorry I brought it up when you wanted to let it go... :dohh: Long cycles it is! :thumbup:


----------



## foquita

don't be daft I don't mind :) at least now the mystery of who it was aimed at has been solved :haha: thanks for asking if I was ok by the way :hugs:


----------



## cmwilson

How'd your doc appointment go? :flower:


----------



## cmwilson

foquita said:


> don't be daft I don't mind :) at least now the mystery of who it was aimed at has been solved :haha: thanks for asking if I was ok by the way :hugs:

Of course, that's what we're here for! :hugs:


----------



## foquita

it went really well actually :D I'm getting my bloods done on monday because they didn't have any appointments there and then and I'm getting full hormones tested, PCOS, thyroid function, estrogen and progesterone and whatever else so we'll see, hopefully it's good news :)


----------



## cmwilson

foquita said:


> it went really well actually :D I'm getting my bloods done on monday because they didn't have any appointments there and then and I'm getting full hormones tested, PCOS, thyroid function, estrogen and progesterone and whatever else so we'll see, hopefully it's good news :)

Ooo good luck! It will be nice to get some answers, I'm jealous! :haha: I'm sure it'll be good news and if there is anything I'm sure it will be an easy fix. :thumbup:


----------



## foquita

have you been yet? If not are you planning on going? I feel like a weight has been lifted off my shoulders already just going!


----------



## cmwilson

I went in November and she said my body just needed to adjust to going off the pill and then I called again earlier this month because it had been over 100 days without AF so they gave me Provera. But they won't do any bloodwork til it's been a year. Frustrating at times.


----------



## foquita

that's a joke! that's what I was worried about but I picked the doctor who I thought would be the most helpful :) the two doctors I had mentioned it to before just fobbed me off with the pill excuse. you would think they would be more keen to get to the root of the problem rather than give you provera first! mind you I have heard of that kick starting normal cycles for some girls so that's probably better :D


----------



## foquita

I'm really fucking pissed off at what she wrote looking back on it :$ trying to slander my good name I think!


----------



## cmwilson

Yeah it's crap. I would change doctors but I just don't want to deal with it. If this cycle reaches 60 days though I'm going to start making some demands!

I know! She really seems quite delusional! When I first read it I was like, "who is this chick?!"


----------



## foquita

yeah, give yourself a cut off point then after that you have to be assertive! coming from me, the least assertive person ever :haha: 

yeah she is really delusional, my OH does have a daughter with her but the reason he's never met her is because another man brings her up as his own and actually thought he was his until she was a few months old. I think that pretty much sums up in a nutshell what kind of person she is :) she is obsessed with me and my OH though, but especially me for some reason. it has gone a bit far this time though!


----------



## cmwilson

Yeah I'm not one who is very assertive either but at a certain point I'll just have to bite the bullet.

Yeah you can definitely figure out a lot about her from reading the gazillion posts she made on your journal. Something definitely needs to be done about her.


----------



## foquita

I got a huge long PM and some visitor messages too, it was a bit of a barrage for a while! actually quite scared as she must have gone to A LOT of effort to find me on here :wacko: 

are you going to give agnus castus a bash this cycle?


----------



## cmwilson

That is really scary. The lengths she would have to through to find you! Yikes!

I actually tried agnus castus back around November and I'm worried that it might have caused my cycle to go so long. Maybe I'm one of the few people that it has the opposite effect on. Lucky me! The thing that sucks is that since I haven't oved in 7 months (3 annov cycles) I can't figure out what is normal for me, cycle lengths, luteal phase, etc.


----------



## foquita

ugh that is really annoying :( agnus castus didn't work for me either :flow: I wish it did! would be amazing just to have a normal length cycle :)


----------



## cmwilson

Tell me about it! Things will work out for both of us soon! :flower:

Well it's quite late here almost 2 am so I should get to bed! Try not to worry too much about "she-who-must-not-be-named." :winkwink:


----------



## candymuffin

woohoo! I got a 'yes' on my OPK this morning!! Time to BD!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## seabean

That's great you got all the blood work. There has to be an answer in there somewhere! 

I'm CD 67 now and I feel like its time to get to the doc again. I've already had my thyroid checked, but its normal. I don't have pcos either. What other things can I demand tests for? Anything else specific I can request?? 

My minimal (like only up in my cervix area when I check) brown CM never turned into a real period or blood. Ita been three days since that and I don't know what actions i can take. Provera?


----------



## foquita

yay! that's great :happydance: what CD are you?

have fun :winkwink:


----------



## foquita

seabean said:


> That's great you got all the blood work. There has to be an answer in there somewhere!
> 
> I'm CD 67 now and I feel like its time to get to the doc again. I've already had my thyroid checked, but its normal. I don't have pcos either. What other things can I demand tests for? Anything else specific I can request??
> 
> My minimal (like only up in my cervix area when I check) brown CM never turned into a real period or blood. Ita been three days since that and I don't know what actions i can take. Provera?

don't mean to put ideas in your head, hehe, but could it have been IB? i would get to the doctor too and demand some answers...i saw she wrote on my sheet FSH so you could get that checked? plus estrogen and progesterone, and i can't remember what else mind had on it. i'm sure she said 'full hormones' though so you could ask for that :)


----------



## seabean

Foquita, I'd be lying if I said that the thought of IB didn't cross my mind! But literally 30 minutes after my post this morning I went to the bathroom and there was a ton of heavy red flow. Oddly, I was so excited!!! 

So this is CD1?! I haven't been a single-digit CD in 2 months! WOW. In a fit of excitement I just ordered a basal temp thermometer and 50 opk strips of Amazon.com for ~$15. Woohoo! I'm totally ready to take this next cycle on!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## foquita

YAY :happydance: 

happy CD1 :D xxxx


----------



## Lisa92881

foquita - Well at least we solved the mystery of the random poster! Sorry that it looks like you're being stalked....who does that?! Clearly someone who has nothing better to do! :dohh: Anyway, glad your appt went well and you're on your way to getting some answers. I hope your bloodwork shows something that's an "easy fix". Mine all came back normal, which I guess was good, but at the same time left me wondering about the cause of the long cycles. :shrug:

cmwilson - Yeah, I would count the first day of red blood flow as cd 1. I'm glad it finally came full force, and your uterus will be all freshly cleaned out and ready to go! :haha:

candymuffin - Hooray for ov! Happy Bd'ing! :happydance:

seabean - Woohoo! Happy cd 1! Hope this is your lucky cycle! :thumbup:


----------



## foquita

I know, I'm really really freaked out by this :wacko: she has been stalking me for almost a year now but this is the lowest she has stooped. 

do you ovulate on your own but take clomid to be more regular? I wonder what causes the long cycles then? I'll be so relieved if they come back normal :)


----------



## Lisa92881

I ovulate on my own but not regularly, and if I do, it's late. So who knows. Hopefully a little Comid is all I need to give my body a kick in the ass and get things working right! :)


----------



## Rachel789

foquita-I am sorry you are having to deal with this stalker issue. That would freak me out too, I wonder how the hell she found you on here? That is crazy. I hope she is banned from this site!

sea bean-yayy for AF :happydance: Hopefully this cycle you can O early and get your BFP!


----------



## foquita

I think it will be lisa :) 

thanks rach, she's a bloody nutjob. I don't use that word lightly! I don't know how she found me :( that's what is so horrible about it, she would have had to go to A LOT of effort which is really scary :( I think admin are looking in to it now :) 

any sign of O yet? :)


----------



## Rachel789

Nah CD 21 and still waiting and trying to wait patiently as possible. I had some good signs last week and even had a couple days of ewcm but since then nothing. I hope something happens in the next week or two!


----------



## foquita

me too, I'm sending loads of positive ovulation vibes to you :kiss: :)


----------



## MrsKibler

Foquita- sorry about the stalker situation....Lots of luck to you!!
Rachel- FX for your BFP :)


----------



## wannabemummyb

Well after a 115 day cycle, af finally turned up a couple of days ago, she is very light, different to usual (normally it is quite heavy and long) but at least she turned up


----------



## MommyDream

AF showed for me yesterday. Hopefully this cycle is shorter.


----------



## Lisa92881

MommyDream said:


> AF showed for me yesterday. Hopefully this cycle is shorter.

Hey there, onto a fresh new cycle! :)

Have you been to the dr about your long cycles?? Your charts look like you may not be ovulating. :dohh:


----------



## MommyDream

Yes I need to set up another appointment.... I have no idea what's going on! Luckily I think my new doctor is going to work with us.


----------



## foquita

happy CD1 mommydream :D :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Lisa92881

Oh good. :) I'd hate to see you continue to TTC if you aren't ovulating.


----------



## seabean

(cheers to all of us starting a new cycle!)

Question for you all...all around this site, and google in general, women will refer to "skipping a period", like "I skipped my period last month and finally got it again this month". Do they really just mean that they had a long (probably non-ovulating) cycle, like us? I'm pretty sure they are, but I just wanted to run it by all of you to make sure there wasn't something I'm missing. And if "skipping" isn't the same thing as a long cycle, then how do you know if you have one or the other? :wacko:

One reason I ask is I couldn't help but notice the cycle I just finished was 66 days, and my average before that was 33...so almost like I skipped a period. I'm sure I'm just over-analyzing it though! :shrug:


----------



## Helena_

love2012 said:


> I am really sorry that i even want to reply to this but i really had to on lynnes behalf.
> 
> Not that i am taking away what it would feel like for you to have your own baby but dont forget that your other half has a daughter already and that his mum has a grandaughter i dont care about what plans you may have but please dont pretend that she doesnt exist for her sake. I know that in years to come she would hate to think that you both didnt bother about her.
> 
> To everyone else on this forum sorry for coming in on this but i had to say it one of my friends is on this website and she said that it was only fair to make that point i dont want to cause any trouble but im doing this for the wee girl that doesnt see her real daddy.



DO YOU HAVE A LONG CYCLE? Or anything relevant to say on the topic of having long cycles? Are you even trying to conceive? AT this point you're just stalking foquita. Stop it and go away. Really, I never post on here and just lurk this thread but this just pissed me off. Come back when you have something relevant to say.


----------



## foquita

seabean said:


> (cheers to all of us starting a new cycle!)
> 
> Question for you all...all around this site, and google in general, women will refer to "skipping a period", like "I skipped my period last month and finally got it again this month". Do they really just mean that they had a long (probably non-ovulating) cycle, like us? I'm pretty sure they are, but I just wanted to run it by all of you to make sure there wasn't something I'm missing. And if "skipping" isn't the same thing as a long cycle, then how do you know if you have one or the other? :wacko:
> 
> One reason I ask is I couldn't help but notice the cycle I just finished was 66 days, and my average before that was 33...so almost like I skipped a period. I'm sure I'm just over-analyzing it though! :shrug:

seabean i've actually been wondering about this too, i posted in a thread in TTC during the week and a girl in there said she would consider herself 'skipping periods' if she were me, rather than having long cycles. i totally disagree, but not sure why :haha:


----------



## Helena_

I think if it happens to you once then I would call it skipping periods but if you are consistently having long cycles then that's just what it is


----------



## foquita

Helena_Lynn said:


> I think if it happens to you once then I would call it skipping periods but if you are consistently having long cycles then that's just what it is

^WSS :) that's what i didn't know i wanted to say :haha: if you know what i mean haha :)


----------



## Lisa92881

Helena_Lynn said:


> I think if it happens to you once then I would call it skipping periods but if you are consistently having long cycles then that's just what it is

Agreed. If I was thinking of it as "skipping periods" I would have skipped a whole lot! :haha:


----------



## Helena_

Yeah I've skipped almost 8 in a year one time! At that point you aren't skipping lol


----------



## MommyDream

So true! What tests do doctors do to figure this out?


----------



## MrsKibler

Getting full force :witch: . Completely bummed....feel awful....bloated...body aches....ugh....:cry:


----------



## MollyMalone

I think when you skip a cycle it's a random long anaovulatory cycle. In my case they are just not random at all, they keep happening.


----------



## seabean

MollyMalone said:


> I think when you skip a cycle it's a random long anaovulatory cycle. In my case they are just not random at all, they keep happening.

That's kind of what I was thinking too. 

I think after my CP/early MC last cycle, it messed me up more than it might usually do for most women. :cry: My body spent 2 months not being able to ovulate (although it definitely tried a few times), and now it just reached the end of the line and I think I had what is called "estrogen breakthrough bleeding"...which is when you don't ovulate and you eventually just get a "fake" period. Since I've never had that before, I'm hoping it was just a 1-time thing and I am starting back with a normal cycle, which for me were 30-35 days long prior to CP. Sigh, I guess only time will tell.


----------



## cmwilson

Hi ladies so where is everyone on their cycles? Anyone in the TWW? I'm on cycle day 4 beginning the looooonnnggg wait for Ov!


----------



## Rachel789

CD 23 here, had some ewcm today and some mild cramping so I am hoping O is on its way!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

CD23 I think I have Oed but not sure yet


----------



## Lisa92881

Cd11...hoping that Clomid does it's job, and the wait for ov won't be too much longer!


----------



## cmwilson

Yay! Fingers crossed that ov is on its way for you ladies! :thumbup:


----------



## foquita

imagine you all ovulated the same time because youve synced up from posting in this thread :haha: 

I got my bloods done yesterday but I won't get the results until next week, my drs are really slow but at least it gives me something to look forward to :)


----------



## mrsc81

Im cd13, cbfm still low fertility


----------



## slht81

Hey! I'm in month 1 of TTC but I've been tracking my cycles for the last 4. I always thought I was fairly regular (obviously hadn't been paying much attention in the past) but I had a 37, a 34, a 28 and my most recent was 44.

I'm tracking my BBT and using OPKs this month, any tips would be great...!
xx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Starting Soy next cycle ladies


----------



## seabean

CD 4 for me!

slht81 - I'm tracking temps and using OPKs for the first time this cycle too!


----------



## Lisa92881

Foquita - Hahaha omg that would be so funny!!

Slht & seabean - Good luck with opks and temping, you'll learn lots about your cycles! Let us know if you have any questions about it all.


----------



## Rachel789

slht81 said:


> Hey! I'm in month 1 of TTC but I've been tracking my cycles for the last 4. I always thought I was fairly regular (obviously hadn't been paying much attention in the past) but I had a 37, a 34, a 28 and my most recent was 44.
> 
> I'm tracking my BBT and using OPKs this month, any tips would be great...!
> xx

The best advice I can give you for taking your BBT-is try to make your you have at least 3 hours of solid sleep before taking it and try to be consistent as possible as to what time you take it. For OPKs-It is best to test at the same time everyday and from what I heard the best time is in the afternoon. If you can't do it in the afternoon due to work do it as soon as you get home and make sure you are holding your pee for at least 4 hours and limit your fluid intake during that time so it is not diluted. Good luck!


----------



## dodgercpkl

Rachel789 said:


> slht81 said:
> 
> 
> Hey! I'm in month 1 of TTC but I've been tracking my cycles for the last 4. I always thought I was fairly regular (obviously hadn't been paying much attention in the past) but I had a 37, a 34, a 28 and my most recent was 44.
> 
> I'm tracking my BBT and using OPKs this month, any tips would be great...!
> xx
> 
> The best advice I can give you for taking your BBT-is try to make your you have at least 3 hours of solid sleep before taking it and try to be consistent as possible as to what time you take it. For OPKs-It is best to test at the same time everyday and from what I heard the best time is in the afternoon. If you can't do it in the afternoon due to work do it as soon as you get home and make sure you are holding your pee for at least 4 hours and limit your fluid intake during that time so it is not diluted. Good luck!Click to expand...

Totally agree on the BBT info. I haven't had any luck with opk's so I can't help you there, but good luck with it all!!


----------



## MrsOjo

I'm CD 17 now and I got positive OPK'S today which is really early for me, im staying positive and hoping that I will see a temp shift soon, and my body is not playing tricks on me.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Jo- wishing you all the best


----------



## Lisa92881

Ok this morning I had what I think was ewcm. Hard to believe I'm still not sure sometimes. It was like a big glob when I wiped (sorry, gross) and it was kinda stretchy but not super stretchy. Def wasn't like creamy or lotiony. What do u girls think??


----------



## Lisa92881

Well I think I had EWCM this morning....hard to believe that sometimes I'm still not sure what kind of CM it is. :dohh: When I wiped it was like a big glob (sorry, gross) and it was kinda stretchy, but not super stretchy (I've seen/heard of some girls stretching their CM like 3 inches!) Definitely wasn't lotiony or tacky....so it has to be EW right? WHat do you girls think? :shrug:


----------



## Rachel789

Wish I could help but I am always second guessing myself whether or not what I have is ewcm or not. I myself have been thinking I may have had it the last couple days but I could be wrong :shrug:


----------



## Lisa92881

Who knows. OPK still negative. Then my 2nd weird thing for the day is that I get home from work and peed and notice that I've had some brown CM today, not really even enough to call it spotting although I guess it is. What in the world is going on today?! :dohh: Anyone ever have ovulation bleeding? But would that even happen before I ov??


----------



## Rachel789

I have no clue, I have never had O bleeding I am not sure when it occurs. Why does this all have to be so complicated? :wacko:


----------



## Rachel789

I just wanna O FFS :haha:


----------



## Lisa92881

Seriously. You'd think after 15 months I'd at least know what was going on. But nope, my body likes to keep surprising me!


----------



## Lisa92881

https://www.amandabears.com/heartscervical-mucus.html

Rachel - This website is interesting, after all the CM info there's some ovulation spotting info.


----------



## Rachel789

Thanks for posting I have seen it and it is very helpfull! The issue I have been having lately is I am seeing different types of cm throughout the day. Sometimes it is a cross between watery and creamy sometimes sticky and sometimes ewcm I have no clue what is going on anymore :shrug: :wacko:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

My CM been watery and ewcm through this cycle so far which I never had this much before


----------



## cmwilson

I'd like to help but I'm always confused by my CM. I think my cm has decreased since being on the pill. My cm is always kinda clear it just varies in stretchiness. But seeing how I haven't oved yet in 7 months maybe ive never had ewcm so far since I started tracking. :wacko:


----------



## seabean

Lisa - super light brown spotting for 3 day happened to me just at the end of the last cycle before AF on CD65. I didn't ovulate that cycle at all. Although, it might also be implantation bleeding - could you have missed your O a week or so ago? I'm not sure how EWCM would work into either of those scenarios though, so I'm not sure. If it wasn't super strechy, maybe it was your hubby's little swimmers from the night before? I've had that (eww). :)


----------



## seabean

Question about OPK's. (posted in my own thread too, but thought you gals could help). They came in the mail yesterday and I was so excited that I tested one out - CD6. I am still bleeding, and it's been kind of a long dragged-out lightish cycle, since last cycles 65 days of nothing (no ovulation). Anyway, here's my OPK strip:



The test is on the right, and the control is on the left. The pic is bad quality from my phone so they both look lighter than they are in real life. My test levels are definitely a little lighter than the control, which means it's not a positive YET. But does this mean that I will be ovulating soon?? I'm only CD 6! If I counted 3 days of brown CM spotting, I guess it could be CD9 at the latest, but still this seems SO early, and I'm still bleeding! What do you girls make of this?


----------



## Rachel789

It is tough to say. It is possible you will get a positive soon but it does seem early. I do not do OPKs daily anymore because of my long cycles I wait for other signs of O like temp dips and fertile cm but one month I did take them daily and I had about 10 days of opks that looked near positive like yours. Good luck!


----------



## MollyMalone

Seabean, did you do it with your FMU? In that case that could be the reason. FMU contains a higher level of lh in the am so it is recommended to do them later on during the day.

Another possibility is if you have PCOS, your LH levels will be naturally higher and get false positives or strong-ish lines eventhough you are not ovulating (that happened to me in the past..)


----------



## seabean

MollyMalone said:


> Seabean, did you do it with your FMU? In that case that could be the reason. FMU contains a higher level of lh in the am so it is recommended to do them later on during the day.
> 
> Another possibility is if you have PCOS, your LH levels will be naturally higher and get false positives or strong-ish lines eventhough you are not ovulating (that happened to me in the past..)

Thanks Molly - It wasn't FMU, I did it when I got home around 6pm :mail:. I don't have PCOS either. I'll take another one tonight at 6pm again and see if it was a fluke or something. I was searching around online and there were some other women who reporting getting really early ovulation (< CD10) after a long anovulatory cycle w/ light period.

We haven't BD'd yet this cycle, so we'll have to get to it tonight, just in case! Although TMI, still kind of AF-ing :huh:


----------



## Rachel789

This waiting to O and my crappy cycles is really starting to get to me. Normally I just get a little irritated with it and move on with my day but today I am starting to feel depressed about it. I was really hoping to have O'ed by now this cycle (CD27). I have a really bad feeling something is just off and wrong with me considering I had these stupid whacked out cycles pre BCP too. :cry:

I started Vitex in the liquid form over a month ago and I was really hoping it would make a difference this cycle. I know it can take 2-3 months to work but I was hoping because it was liquid form it would work faster. I am wondering if I should up my dosage...


----------



## mrsc81

Me too Rachel, my tablets said 1-2 a day of 1000mg, ive been taking 1 a day, this is my 2nd cycle, im cd 16 and still reading low on my cbfm, im thinking of taking 2 a day but wondering if i should wait until next cycle, i keep taking new things and changing dosage etc.. maybe my body will get even more confused! arghhh its hard to know what to do for the best!


----------



## Rachel789

I have been wondering the same if I should up it now or wait until next cycle. I am currently taking 1000 mg. I want to up it to 1500mg. Do you take it throughout your cycle or just until you O?


----------



## seabean

Do any of you ladies have low iron? I was always on the low end of normal and tried taking iron supplements in the past, but they made me super constipated. I read a study online among women who were not successful in getting pregnant due to ovulation disorders - those who were given iron supplements were more likely to ovulate and have a successful pregnancy. Apparently iron is involved in ovarian activity when revving up to ovulate.

Anyway, I started taking iron supplements again a week ago when my last period was starting up (thinking that maybe AF blood loss contributed to low iron). I found "gentle iron" which is supposed to be easier on the digestive system. 

I don't recommend iron if you aren't low/insufficient, b/c too much iron is also bad. But if you are low or have ever been told to take a supplement, then it might be something that you want to consider sticking to! Hopefully it means successful ovulation at some point for me this cycle.


----------



## Rachel789

Thank you for the suggestion! I do not think that is the problem with me because I have been on a pre natel for about 8 months that has a lot of iron in it. I actually had constipation issues when I first started it until my body adjusted. It was pretty annoying!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

this cycle is driving me crazy


----------



## mrsc81

Rachel789 said:


> I have been wondering the same if I should up it now or wait until next cycle. I am currently taking 1000 mg. I want to up it to 1500mg. Do you take it throughout your cycle or just until you O?

I take it until ovulation


----------



## MandyBoo

Hello! I'm currently on CD 60... last was 42 (my shortest in a while). I've always been irregular (except when I was on the pill) and I met with my doctor today to discuss it. He seemed like enough was enough - having labs on Tuesday, an HSG on Thursday and Starting provera Thursday if no AF before then. He said once all of the results are back we will discuss clomid. I feel silly because we haven't been trying long - but he is more concerned with getting me to ovulate regularly and have more regular cycles at the moment. His words, "No matter how long you try/wait - if you aren't ovulating, you will NOT get pregnant" ---- he has a point ;) And it's not like the irregular cycles are new - I have struggled with them since my period first started. So we'll see where this goes... good luck to everyone! I Feel the pain of long cycles!!!!


----------



## cmwilson

Hi all,

Mandy welcome! Good luck with your journey!

So my sister, who is 29 (I'm 27) started TTC in October, a few months after me. She was taking BCP too but unlike me, she was irregular before the pill. So she is having the same issue as me after coming off the pill, no ovulation, long cycles. Also just like me, she had gone 100 days without AF so she went to the doctor was in there five minutes and they told her they would run bloodwork and go forward with Clomid if the tests show a need for it. I AM SO JEALOUS! I've been to the doctor twice in 7 months and I've asked for them to run bloodwork but she won't do anything until it has been a year. Is it because I'm not as old as my sister? Is it just my doc? Is it because she was irregular before BCP and I wasn't? What's the deal?!

Sorry, had to vent! Thanks ladies! :hugs:


----------



## MollyMalone

MandyBoo said:


> Hello! I'm currently on CD 60... last was 42 (my shortest in a while). I've always been irregular (except when I was on the pill) and I met with my doctor today to discuss it. He seemed like enough was enough - having labs on Tuesday, an HSG on Thursday and Starting provera Thursday if no AF before then. He said once all of the results are back we will discuss clomid. I feel silly because we haven't been trying long - but he is more concerned with getting me to ovulate regularly and have more regular cycles at the moment. His words, "No matter how long you try/wait - if you aren't ovulating, you will NOT get pregnant" ---- he has a point ;) And it's not like the irregular cycles are new - I have struggled with them since my period first started. So we'll see where this goes... good luck to everyone! I Feel the pain of long cycles!!!!

I was in the same boat, only my DH also got asked to get a seminogram done just because if he also has a problem there is no point or pumping drugs into your body for no reason. His bloodwork n semi got back fine. I got diagnosed with PCOS n hypothyroidism, getting treated for both. Was asked to wait a month on Metformin to see how I respond as there is a chance I won't even need clomid, and depending on how it goes the dr will prescribe me clomid on my next appointment ( 17th of February). I could have pushed it to get it when they looked at the results but since I'm getting my tonsils out on Thursday it would have been a wasted of a cycle anyway. 

don't feel silly though. We have only been ttcing since October. My other dr was gonna start me on clomid in December, but I decided to go to a fertility
specialist so I could get follow up scans with the treatment and prevent hyperstimulation.


----------



## MandyBoo

MollyMalone said:


> MandyBoo said:
> 
> 
> Hello! I'm currently on CD 60... last was 42 (my shortest in a while). I've always been irregular (except when I was on the pill) and I met with my doctor today to discuss it. He seemed like enough was enough - having labs on Tuesday, an HSG on Thursday and Starting provera Thursday if no AF before then. He said once all of the results are back we will discuss clomid. I feel silly because we haven't been trying long - but he is more concerned with getting me to ovulate regularly and have more regular cycles at the moment. His words, "No matter how long you try/wait - if you aren't ovulating, you will NOT get pregnant" ---- he has a point ;) And it's not like the irregular cycles are new - I have struggled with them since my period first started. So we'll see where this goes... good luck to everyone! I Feel the pain of long cycles!!!!
> 
> I was in the same boat, only my DH also got asked to get a seminogram done just because if he also has a problem there is no point or pumping drugs into your body for no reason. His bloodwork n semi got back fine. I got diagnosed with PCOS n hypothyroidism, getting treated for both. Was asked to wait a month on Metformin to see how I respond as there is a chance I won't even need clomid, and depending on how it goes the dr will prescribe me clomid on my next appointment ( 17th of February). I could have pushed it to get it when they looked at the results but since I'm getting my tonsils out on Thursday it would have been a wasted of a cycle anyway.
> 
> don't feel silly though. We have only been ttcing since October. My other dr was gonna start me on clomid in December, but I decided to go to a fertility
> specialist so I could get follow up scans with the treatment and prevent hyperstimulation.Click to expand...

It's nice to hear of someone in a similar situation - although, I'm sorry you are in it! My husband is also having a semen analysis done, I forgot to mention that in my previous post :) Good luck and LOTS of baby dust!!!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Got my +opk on cd27


----------



## seabean

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Got my +opk on cd27

Congrats! Can you post a pic of it? I'm curious to see what + looks like! Get BD'ing!!! Sounds like all your symptoms were revving up for a real O! Nice job!



These are mine from the past 2 days - not quite positive yet, right? What do you think?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Well, darn you seabean, I would but but wow that was yesterdays opk and its all dried out now


----------



## Lisa92881

Cm - I'm sorry, that sucks. :hugs: I honestly think it's just your doctor, no matter what your age or how long you've been trying, you won't get pregnant with long anovulatory cycles!!! My doctor started investigating things when I was only at about the 8 month mark. Is there any way you could switch doctors?


----------



## seabean

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Well, darn you seabean, I would but but wow that was yesterdays opk and its all dried out now

I didn't think color mattered? The relative shades are the same as when I originally took them (you can see my "fresh" CD6 on previous page), but they went from pink to purple as they dried. Oh well.


----------



## Lisa92881

Seabean - Here is my positive from last cycle, as a comparison....

https://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee514/Lisa92881/1322340836.jpg


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

seabean said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> Well, darn you seabean, I would but but wow that was yesterdays opk and its all dried out now
> 
> I didn't think color mattered? The relative shades are the same as when I originally took them (you can see my "fresh" CD6 on previous page), but they went from pink to purple as they dried. Oh well.Click to expand...

See that is how mine look now


----------



## cmwilson

Lisa92881 said:


> Cm - I'm sorry, that sucks. :hugs: I honestly think it's just your doctor, no matter what your age or how long you've been trying, you won't get pregnant with long anovulatory cycles!!! My doctor started investigating things when I was only at about the 8 month mark. Is there any way you could switch doctors?

I'm sure I could switch doctors, I just don't know anyone who can recommend one because my friends all go to the same one! Plus despite the fact she won't do anything for me, I'm comfortable with her. Do you think if I called and told them I want them to run bloodwork now they would do it?


----------



## foquita

it's worth a try cm :) is there more than one doctor at your surgery? i made sure to make my appointment with the really nice doctor, the one i knew would do something for me because i had been twice before and they had just told me it was due to coming off the pill and that was that. maybe for just this once you could see another doctor who would be more willing to run tests hehe xxxx


----------



## Lisa92881

cmwilson said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> Cm - I'm sorry, that sucks. :hugs: I honestly think it's just your doctor, no matter what your age or how long you've been trying, you won't get pregnant with long anovulatory cycles!!! My doctor started investigating things when I was only at about the 8 month mark. Is there any way you could switch doctors?
> 
> I'm sure I could switch doctors, I just don't know anyone who can recommend one because my friends all go to the same one! Plus despite the fact she won't do anything for me, I'm comfortable with her. Do you think if I called and told them I want them to run bloodwork now they would do it?Click to expand...

Yeah, maybe try being a little more pushy, in a nice way of course. :winkwink: My doctor was going to wait to start me on Clomid but I asked if I could start it right away, and gave my reasons why so it didn't seem like I was just rushing things. Has your dr seen your last (super long) chart?


----------



## cmwilson

foquita said:


> it's worth a try cm :) is there more than one doctor at your surgery? i made sure to make my appointment with the really nice doctor, the one i knew would do something for me because i had been twice before and they had just told me it was due to coming off the pill and that was that. maybe for just this once you could see another doctor who would be more willing to run tests hehe xxxx

Haha it's worth a try! I'm going to wait and see how this first cycle after Provera goes but when ( not if :dohh:) it gets to 40 days someone is going to do something for me I don't care what they say! 

Did you get your bloodwork back? I tried to find your journal to get an update but I couldn't find it.


----------



## foquita

i asked for my journal to be deleted because i didn't want a certain people (person) to be able to read through it again plus i wouldn't have been able to post in it anymore anyway :) think i'll start a new one one day, i miss having somewhere to vent :(

i should get it back on monday hopefully, they say a week but last time i had blood tests it was about 6 working days...grr. my doctors surgery is a really busy one so everything takes ages!


----------



## cmwilson

Lisa92881 said:


> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> Cm - I'm sorry, that sucks. :hugs: I honestly think it's just your doctor, no matter what your age or how long you've been trying, you won't get pregnant with long anovulatory cycles!!! My doctor started investigating things when I was only at about the 8 month mark. Is there any way you could switch doctors?
> 
> I'm sure I could switch doctors, I just don't know anyone who can recommend one because my friends all go to the same one! Plus despite the fact she won't do anything for me, I'm comfortable with her. Do you think if I called and told them I want them to run bloodwork now they would do it?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, maybe try being a little more pushy, in a nice way of course. :winkwink: My doctor was going to wait to start me on Clomid but I asked if I could start it right away, and gave my reasons why so it didn't seem like I was just rushing things. Has your dr seen your last (super long) chart?Click to expand...

No she hasn't seen it but she knows it was over 100 days because she prescribed me Provera. Well I am determined to be more forceful 40 days from now! :haha:


----------



## cmwilson

foquita said:


> i asked for my journal to be deleted because i didn't want a certain people (person) to be able to read through it again plus i wouldn't have been able to post in it anymore anyway :) think i'll start a new one one day, i miss having somewhere to vent :(
> 
> i should get it back on monday hopefully, they say a week but last time i had blood tests it was about 6 working days...grr. my doctors surgery is a really busy one so everything takes ages!

I understand completely. You didn't need people (person) posting more incorrect stuff.

Keep me updated on your results! I'll be thinking about you! :hugs:


----------



## foquita

it's more that i don't want her to read any more personal stuff about me, though i don't know what else i could possibly write that i haven't already :haha: just need to watch what i say now :) her account has been deactivated but i don't know if she'll just make another one or what.

i'll post in here when i get them :D


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

cmwilson said:


> foquita said:
> 
> 
> i asked for my journal to be deleted because i didn't want a certain people (person) to be able to read through it again plus i wouldn't have been able to post in it anymore anyway :) think i'll start a new one one day, i miss having somewhere to vent :(
> 
> i should get it back on monday hopefully, they say a week but last time i had blood tests it was about 6 working days...grr. my doctors surgery is a really busy one so everything takes ages!
> 
> I understand completely. You didn't need people (person) posting more incorrect stuff.
> 
> Keep me updated on your results! I'll be thinking about you! :hugs:Click to expand...

I say make a blogspot and only let the one you want to stalk you.. I have one of those type of people (person) that does that as well


----------



## mrsc81

ok so cd18 today and still low fertility on my cbfm, but when i wiped earlier i can only describe as what looked like i had blew my nose on the tissue, i had a massive glob/stretch of yellow/white cm, same happened the other night. It is very thick and im thinking i need some cough syrup to thin it out, any UK girls tell me what brand i should be looking for?? I need to buy at tesco or boots, looked at tesco online but cant seem to find anything..


----------



## mrsc81

Found some! Boots chesty cough relief Guaifenesin £2.69

Edit: I see its chesty cough syrup you need to look for - £1.75 in tesco - for all you girls wondering the same


----------



## Lisa92881

That's pretty much what I bought, the generic form of Mucinex (but I'm in the US so it wasn't Boots, hehe).


----------



## mrsc81

Hehe ^^ 
yeah it was easy to find once i knew i needed chesty cough, so many kinds of cough syrup couldnt find it at first!


----------



## Lisa92881

Yeah, that cold/cough aisle is very overwhelming!! I had a similar experience last week, had a big glob of cm that I thought was ewcm but I still haven't gotten a positive opk so I guess not. But I'm still taking the medicine...I have a cough so it's doing double duty! :)


----------



## mrsc81

Well the past 2 cycles i started to get sensitive teeth about a week before ovulation, and ive got sensitive teeth again.. so im thinking i should ovulate within about a week! Its actually very annoying, its like the feeling you get when a dental injection is wearing off!


----------



## Rachel789

How is everyone today? 

CD 29 here and still waiting to O :sleep:

I did have my lowest temp of the cycle so far this a.m. so hopefully that means something will happen soon. I am going to take an OPK today and see how it looks.


----------



## Lisa92881

I'm still waiting to ov too. :coffee:

Thinking that the Clomid didn't do the trick this cycle, my last pill was 11 days ago, I'm sure it would have done something by now. :nope:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

FX for you Lisa hope you O soon


----------



## Rachel789

Lisa-Is your Dr. going to up your dose if no BFP this cycle?


----------



## Lisa92881

Thanks hotpink!

Rachel - Either she's going to up it, or I am! :haha: I go back February 21 and I'm def going to ask about going up to 50mg. I get that she was being cautious, since I do sometimes ov on my own, but I'm over being cautious! Haha.


----------



## Rachel789

I hear you on that! If my cycles don't get better in the next couple months I am making an appt with my dr. I do not care if it hasnt been a year yet. My cycles were long and irregular 12 years ago before I started BCP and they are back to the same old stupid cycles now. So obv there is a problem here and I do not need to wait a year to figure that out it is pretty obv based on my history. In a couple months I will have been off bcp for 8 months that should be plenty of time for my body to sort itself out if it was going to. I would think if my cycles are off like this it shouldnt matter how long I have been trying.


----------



## Lisa92881

Yeah, my doctor started running tests and everything after we had been TTC for only 8 months. Plus, I think if your cycles were irrregular before that's a huge factor. It's good that you chart because you'll be able to show everything to your doctor.


----------



## cmwilson

Rachel- I hear you, I am right there with you! We can both lay down the law to our doctors together! I mean seriously, what momentous thing is going to change in four months that they can't test for now?!

Lisa- Don't give up hope yet! It's possible ov could still come! But let's say it doesn't, what do you do?

I took an opk today and it was the first clear negative I've had with the Wondfos. There are usually always two lines and they are pretty close in color. Today the control line was definitely darker than the test. Do you think that's a good sign? Or am I just looking for things?


----------



## Lisa92881

cmwilson said:


> Lisa- Don't give up hope yet! It's possible ov could still come! But let's say it doesn't, what do you do?
> 
> I took an opk today and it was the first clear negative I've had with the Wondfos. There are usually always two lines and they are pretty close in color. Today the control line was definitely darker than the test. Do you think that's a good sign? Or am I just looking for things?

Well luckily I have my appt on Feb 21, so if I haven't ov'd by then I imagine my dr will give me another dose of Provera to bring on AF and start a new cycle. Then another round of Clomid, which she will probably increase to 50mg (and if she doesn't, I'll do it myself!) But hopefully it won't come to that and I'm just ov'ing a little later than expected. :thumbup:

Hate to say it but I think you're just looking for things! :dohh: My opks are always very variable up until the day before my positive, I'll get a noticeably darker one (or 2-3, depending how many I do that day, haha) then my positive. Maybe your pee was extra diluted too??


----------



## cmwilson

Lisa92881 said:


> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> Lisa- Don't give up hope yet! It's possible ov could still come! But let's say it doesn't, what do you do?
> 
> I took an opk today and it was the first clear negative I've had with the Wondfos. There are usually always two lines and they are pretty close in color. Today the control line was definitely darker than the test. Do you think that's a good sign? Or am I just looking for things?
> 
> Well luckily I have my appt on Feb 21, so if I haven't ov'd by then I imagine my dr will give me another dose of Provera to bring on AF and start a new cycle. Then another round of Clomid, which she will probably increase to 50mg (and if she doesn't, I'll do it myself!) But hopefully it won't come to that and I'm just ov'ing a little later than expected. :thumbup:
> 
> Hate to say it but I think you're just looking for things! :dohh: My opks are always very variable up until the day before my positive, I'll get a noticeably darker one (or 2-3, depending how many I do that day, haha) then my positive. Maybe your pee was extra diluted too??Click to expand...

Awwww nuts! :dohh: It was diluted looking today even though I held fluids for 4 hours. Oh well, I'll test tomorrow to see what it looks like. :thumbup:

Here's hoping for you that ov is still around the corner. Maybe even though you took Clomid earlier you still may ov around the same time as last time?


----------



## Lisa92881

Well, probably not likely, since that would be tomorrow, and I haven't had a positive opk or any watery cm which I usually do before ov! Whateverrrrr. Stupid egg! Hahaha.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I'm starting to get a cold :(


----------



## foquita

rach you should definitely get yourself to the doctor, I don't think they'll mind that you're only 8 months because your cycles are irregular. if they do then you'll just have to give them what for lol :) 

I haven't had my test results back, I tried to phone yesterday but couldn't get through then I was busy (shopping :haha:) so I forgot! I'll try again today, I'm feeling pretty zen right now for some reason? :haha: 

I thought I ovulated 14 days ago, my LP is usually 11 days and AF hasn't showed so I'm assuming that I didn't ovulate when I thought I did! 

I'm trying soy next cycle I've decided :) xxxx


----------



## MommyDream

Good luck foquita! This could be your cycle. 

I went to my doctor yesterday and she is going to refer me to a fertility clinic.... That could take a month and then who knows how long tests will take after that! She thinks it could be PCOS. Anyway, I guess we'll just keep bd'ing in the mean time. 

I have preseed, OPKs and Vitex this cycle as well!


----------



## foquita

that's good news mommydream, the month you're waiting will fly in and at least you're getting answers! :) xxxx


----------



## MommyDream

For some reason I'm more upset now that I've been referred... I think I was hoping that this would go back to normal naturally.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

MD I'm sorry your hoping every one of us get a normal AF soon


----------



## foquita

my results all came back normal, I don't have PCOS...

so why am I on CD70 then? :wacko:


----------



## Rachel789

foquita said:


> my results all came back normal, I don't have PCOS...
> 
> so why am I on CD70 then? :wacko:

Thats what I would like to understand. How can people have such wacked out cycles but everything comes back normal. I mean obv something is off and they are missing it. Did you get to ask what they think is causing your long cycles if everything is normal?


----------



## seabean

foquita said:


> my results all came back normal, I don't have PCOS...
> 
> so why am I on CD70 then? :wacko:

Well at least congrats on no PCOS! :hugs:


----------



## Lisa92881

Rachel789 said:


> foquita said:
> 
> 
> my results all came back normal, I don't have PCOS...
> 
> so why am I on CD70 then? :wacko:
> 
> Thats what I would like to understand. How can people have such wacked out cycles but everything comes back normal. I mean obv something is off and they are missing it. Did you get to ask what they think is causing your long cycles if everything is normal?Click to expand...


Same here. Everything is normal. My dr didn't seem to have mu h of an explanation. It just doesn't seem to make sense to me, clearly SOMETHING is off!!!


----------



## MommyDream

Yes- congrats on no pcos at least!


----------



## cmwilson

foquita said:


> my results all came back normal, I don't have PCOS...
> 
> so why am I on CD70 then? :wacko:

Glad no PCOS :thumbup: but, yeah, what's the deal then? There has to be some explanation, right? Did they say what the next step is?


----------



## cmwilson

MommyDream said:


> For some reason I'm more upset now that I've been referred... I think I was hoping that this would go back to normal naturally.

Sorry you're feeling down but at least you may get some answers now! :flower:


----------



## MommyDream

Thanks cmwilson! Do you have pcos?


----------



## cmwilson

MommyDream said:


> Thanks cmwilson! Do you have pcos?

No idea! I can't get my doc to run bloodwork yet! Hopefully I'll find out soon.


----------



## Rachel789

Would be nice if they would help us out like they are supposed to huh? :haha:

I am due for my annual check up in June so if I can keep my sanity and hold out until then I will do so. At that point I will have been trying for about 10-11 months and I will just stretch the truth and say it has been one year. 

I am going to my primary care dr. next month and I am going to ask him to check my thyroid out so I can at least rule that issue out.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Grr, I'm having Af Cramps cd31 or Of 41cd wth is going on with me?


----------



## Lisa92881

Rach - You could prob ask your primary care to order other hormone levels checked while checking thyroid levels...estrogen, prolactin, LH, fsh. Not sure if he/she would be willing to do that but it's worth a shot!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

hi ladies it looks like im not alone,,,, i normally have a 33 day to a 35 day cycle, but today i am on cycle day 63 and have no clue when it will end. i have never had a cycle this long before. i am testing negative on hpts. its crazy. im not stressed at all so have no clue. i notice that MOMMYDREAM has these kind of cycles. wow .


----------



## foquita

I got my thyroid function checked too, and glucose? plus all the hormones and everything is normal. I DON'T UNDERSTAND! glad that there are other people in this position though :) and I'm so so so glad that I don't have PCOS. 

the receptionist just said everything was normal, no further action. I was getting progesterone tested as I was 6DPO when I got my bloods done but when I asked if ovulation was confirmed she put me on mute and then came back and said 'all within normal limits'...that doesn't answer my bloody question! :( I'm going to have to make an appointment now. my LP is usually only 11 days but I'm now 15DPO in my longest cycle ever, I'm guessing that I didn't ovulate when I thought I did though I haven't even done and HPT yet :wacko:


----------



## honeycheeks

foquita said:


> I got my thyroid function checked too, and glucose? plus all the hormones and everything is normal. I DON'T UNDERSTAND! glad that there are other people in this position though :) and I'm so so so glad that I don't have PCOS.
> 
> the receptionist just said everything was normal, no further action. I was getting progesterone tested as I was 6DPO when I got my bloods done but when I asked if ovulation was confirmed she put me on mute and then came back and said 'all within normal limits'...that doesn't answer my bloody question! :( I'm going to have to make an appointment now. my LP is usually only 11 days but I'm now 15DPO in my longest cycle ever, I'm guessing that I didn't ovulate when I thought I did though I haven't even done and HPT yet :wacko:

When will docs and crew decide to just answer our queries. I know how frustrating it is not knowing the results the way you want to.I really hope you find out what the problem is. Everythign cant be good when you have such long cycles, wth.Are you just suppose to live with it, crazy. I hope you find out more about your results soon.


----------



## foquita

I know honeycheeks, I am getting half or a third of the chances that other people are :( I'm so annoyed that the doctor just wrote on my results 'all normal, no further action'. no further action so I'm just supposed to muddle along not having a clue about why my cycles are so long and wondering if I even ovulate! 

grrr!


----------



## honeycheeks

foquita said:


> I know honeycheeks, I am getting half or a third of the chances that other people are :( I'm so annoyed that the doctor just wrote on my results 'all normal, no further action'. no further action so I'm just supposed to muddle along not having a clue about why my cycles are so long and wondering if I even ovulate!
> 
> grrr!

If I were you, I would just not go away with an answer that everything is normal, it just cant be :nope:. were you only checked for progesterone. Isnt there a way you can get them to tell you the actual number, instead of just a blunt "normal". Did you have you FSH and LH tested on cd 3? That would actually give a clear picture of how fast the follicles are maturing. And also the FSH and LH value would be around the same numbers if the results are normal. If LH is almost double of FSH or more, then you might not be ovulating and could have PCOS. 
This is how my docs found out that I have PCOS and was not ovulating. I am not trying to let you down, just I think, it is better to know what is wrong rather than believe that things are alright when it really isnt.


----------



## foquita

I had FSH, progesterone, estrogen, thyroid functions, glucose, LH and some other stuff that I can't remember, I'll go back next week and ask :) I don't get paid for time off work I take for doctors appointments so I have to wait until I've got a day off :( xxxx


----------



## honeycheeks

foquita said:


> I had FSH, progesterone, estrogen, thyroid functions, glucose, LH and some other stuff that I can't remember, I'll go back next week and ask :) I don't get paid for time off work I take for doctors appointments so I have to wait until I've got a day off :( xxxx

Aww hun...:hugs: as if TTC wasnt hard enough :nope:
LH and FSH and estrogen should be done before cd5. Docs usually say cd3.thyroid and glucose can be done any day. And progesterone on 7 dpo. Did you do all the tests on 6dpo or just progesterone. It could really make a BIG difference in the way the results are interpreted.


----------



## foquita

I did them all at what I thought was 6DPO, so I'll speak to the doctor and try and get the estrogen, LH and FSH tests on CD3 :D 

my doctor surgery isn't a very good one, it's really over subscribed and they're just interested in getting you out of there are quick as possible :( 

I just want AF to come now! I'm going to take soy from days 3-7 next cycle and see if it helps :) I really want to have acupuncture but I can't afford it at the moment because I'm learning to drive. 

TTC sucks! xxxx


----------



## honeycheeks

foquita said:


> I did them all at what I thought was 6DPO, so I'll speak to the doctor and try and get the estrogen, LH and FSH tests on CD3 :D
> 
> my doctor surgery isn't a very good one, it's really over subscribed and they're just interested in getting you out of there are quick as possible :(
> 
> I just want AF to come now! I'm going to take soy from days 3-7 next cycle and see if it helps :) I really want to have acupuncture but I can't afford it at the moment because I'm learning to drive.
> 
> TTC sucks! xxxx

Why wont docs behave like they were meant to help. I hope you do something to make your cycles shorter. If I were you I would really believe that something is wrong, unless I was sure as hell that all tests are really normal. My doc even tested me for prolactin. My prolactin levels were way too high. It can stop ovulation as it did for me.So you might want to ask your doc about that too. 
Even if all results really came back normal, your doc should be giving you something to make your cycles shorter atleast when you are TTC. That makes sense.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Blah, I havn't felt good ever since I vomitted at 1am and after DH put on his spray before going to work it just made it worse.


----------



## mrsc81

Foquita - Have you had a scan to rule out pcos or pco? All my blood results came back normal but i was diagnosed due to absent cycles and enlarged ovaries with multiple cysts. My doc always said she thought it was strange my bloods were normal. Im not sure if i was incorrectly diagnosed though and most of my problems were due to being obese, as since i lost 8 stone i do get af now even though it averages 42 days since ive been ttc and taking prenatal vits, alot of my cycles were shorter before, my ovaries are now normal size and only my right one has some cysts, left is fine, so the gyno said he doesnt think i have pcos, just cysts on my ovaries which affects about 1 in 3 women. :shrug: 
I think doctors are too quick to label.

Im cd21 and got my 1st high on my cbfm today! Let the :sex: commence!


----------



## WantOneMore43

Hello ladies, I hope you don't mind me jumping in to join you all. I am 39 years old and ttc. I have long cycles too my last 3 have been 44 days, then 40 days and the last one over Xmas was 50 days. I am currently on CD24 I haven't been charting my temps but have been checking CM but their doesn't seem to be much of that either (sorry TMI). I did have a question? My last AF i had 1 day of spotting then a normal flow day then 3 days of spotting and it was gone has anyone else experienced that? I normally would get flow for at least 2 usually 3 days.

Thanks and good luck to all of you.


----------



## seabean

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Blah, I havn't felt good ever since I vomitted still 1am and after DH put on his spray either it just made it worse.

Oh no, are you ok?


----------



## seabean

WantOneMore43 said:


> Hello ladies, I hope you don't mind me jumping in to join you all. I am 39 years old and ttc. I have long cycles too my last 3 have been 44 days, then 40 days and the last one over Xmas was 50 days. I am currently on CD24 I haven't been charting my temps but have been checking CM but their doesn't seem to be much of that either (sorry TMI). I did have a question? My last AF i had 1 day of spotting then a normal flow day then 3 days of spotting and it was gone has anyone else experienced that? I normally would get flow for at least 2 usually 3 days.
> 
> Thanks and good luck to all of you.

Did you ovulate on the cycle prior to your last funky AF? My last cycle was long and didn't even up ovulating - and am having the wackiest AF ever. 3 days of super faint tinged CM, 8 days of spotting/light, 2 days slightly normal flow (although stil light compared to normal AF), and now light again. That's a total of 12 days! It's definitely not normal for me and as far as I can tell and matches up to "anovulatory dysfunctional uterine bleeding". Maybe with your long cycle it was also anovulatory? :shrug:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

seabean said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> Blah, I havn't felt good ever since I vomitted at 1am and after DH put on his spray before going to work it just made it worse.
> 
> Oh no, are you ok?Click to expand...

I'm Okay now, didn't feel good all morning, but now I'm fine... Let see what happens tomorrow morning.


----------



## foquita

double post


----------



## foquita

thanks for your advice honeycheeks, I'm very glad to have your expertise :) I'm going to get a doctors appointment next week if I'm brave enough (i HATE going to the doctors :cry:) 

mrsc, I have only had blood tests. did you ask for a scan or did they just offer you one? I'm going to have to go to the doctors again and be assertive! which is something I'm crap at :( 

welcome wantonemore :hi: 

xxxx


----------



## WantOneMore43

seabean said:


> WantOneMore43 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies, I hope you don't mind me jumping in to join you all. I am 39 years old and ttc. I have long cycles too my last 3 have been 44 days, then 40 days and the last one over Xmas was 50 days. I am currently on CD24 I haven't been charting my temps but have been checking CM but their doesn't seem to be much of that either (sorry TMI). I did have a question? My last AF i had 1 day of spotting then a normal flow day then 3 days of spotting and it was gone has anyone else experienced that? I normally would get flow for at least 2 usually 3 days.
> 
> Thanks and good luck to all of you.
> 
> Did you ovulate on the cycle prior to your last funky AF? My last cycle was long and didn't even up ovulating - and am having the wackiest AF ever. 3 days of super faint tinged CM, 8 days of spotting/light, 2 days slightly normal flow (although stil light compared to normal AF), and now light again. That's a total of 12 days! It's definitely not normal for me and as far as I can tell and matches up to "anovulatory dysfunctional uterine bleeding". Maybe with your long cycle it was also anovulatory? :shrug:Click to expand...

That I don't know. I have to admit that I thought as long as I got my period I had ovulated but now that I am googling everything I think that maybe could be a possibility. I also had the Mirena IUD out in August 2011 so wasnt sure if it's my body just trying to get back to normal.

Will get a CBFM for next cycle but am not really quite sure when to start testing with such irregular cycles.

Thanks for the welcomes!!


----------



## mrsc81

foquita said:


> mrsc, I have only had blood tests. did you ask for a scan or did they just offer you one? I'm going to have to go to the doctors again and be assertive! which is something I'm crap at :(


They offered me one, they tried to do an utrasound but couldnt see anything so i had the internal one, nurse carried out the scan and the images were seen by a gyno and he told my doctor my ovaries were enlarged with multiple cysts, my symptoms were consistent with pcos and to give me metformin. I was only having 2/3 af a year at that time, i didnt get on with the metformin, it made me really sick so stopped it.

Had another internal ultrasound in november 2011, this was actually done by a gyno, he measured my ovaries and they were normal size, he pushed on them and said they werent stuck to anything, i had approx 10/12 cysts on my right ovary which looked like the string of pearls and my left had one follicle which is where he said i had ovulated from 6/7 days previous. He said lots of women have cysts on there ovaries and he doesnt believe i have pcos. I expressed my concerns with getting positive opks and not actually ovulating and he said it can happen but not very often. He knew i was ttc and asked me how long, i bent the truth a bit and said july when its actually august and he said oh just this past few months then, well dont worry it can take a little while. They only offered me this follow up scan because i was having pains, it actually turned out to be my bowels, which he also picked up whilst doing the scan, but i was really glad i had a follow up as it had been almost 3yrs since the first one.

Sorry if ive gone on a bit there, but you should ask for one if your not offered, i had to be reffered to a gyno the 2nd time as my gp said the hospital dont like gp referrals for scans anymore. But he was really good and i felt so much more positive afterwards, knowing theres been a massive improvement.


----------



## WantOneMore43

[/QUOTE]

Did you ovulate on the cycle prior to your last funky AF? My last cycle was long and didn't even up ovulating - and am having the wackiest AF ever. 3 days of super faint tinged CM, 8 days of spotting/light, 2 days slightly normal flow (although stil light compared to normal AF), and now light again. That's a total of 12 days! It's definitely not normal for me and as far as I can tell and matches up to "anovulatory dysfunctional uterine bleeding". Maybe with your long cycle it was also anovulatory? :shrug:[/QUOTE]

Sorry I have been trying to google this but no answer. If my cycle was anovulatory and the bleeding I had the dysfunctional uterine bleeding would I still count that as cycle day 1 or can we ovulate anytime after that (I think I should have studied harder in biology):)

Thanks


----------



## seabean

Did you ovulate on the cycle prior to your last funky AF? My last cycle was long and didn't even up ovulating - and am having the wackiest AF ever. 3 days of super faint tinged CM, 8 days of spotting/light, 2 days slightly normal flow (although stil light compared to normal AF), and now light again. That's a total of 12 days! It's definitely not normal for me and as far as I can tell and matches up to "anovulatory dysfunctional uterine bleeding". Maybe with your long cycle it was also anovulatory? :shrug:[/QUOTE]

Sorry I have been trying to google this but no answer. If my cycle was anovulatory and the bleeding I had the dysfunctional uterine bleeding would I still count that as cycle day 1 or can we ovulate anytime after that (I think I should have studied harder in biology):)

Thanks[/QUOTE]

No problem! If you don't ovulate, you don't get a rise in luteul phase progesterone rise/fall that leads to the normal AF. Some women may still get "AF" without ovulating, but this is due to estrogen and/or uterine lining building up too much. For some, this may mean going weeks or months without ovulation (like what I did last cycle), then eventually getting this AF-type bleeding. Try googling "anovulatory breakthrough bleeding" or "estrogen breakthrough bleeding" (with the 2nd search term you'll have to sift thru post-meno hormone stuff). Dysfunctional uterine bleeding (DUB) is a term for all sorts of stuff, but is basically an usually light/heavy/long AF, for various reasons. One of the main causes apparently is an anovulatory cycle (for those who normally ovulate).

But don't google TOO much...there's some scary stuff out there :)


----------



## seabean

Oh and to answer the rest of your question, first day of bleeding = CD1. And I think basically just treat it as a new cycle.


----------



## Lisa92881

Sigh. Looks like I'm in for another loooong cycle. :dohh:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I'm sorry to hear that Lisa Hope you O soon


----------



## WantOneMore43

seabean said:


> Oh and to answer the rest of your question, first day of bleeding = CD1. And I think basically just treat it as a new cycle.

Yes I found a lot of scarey stuff!! Thanks for your help:)


----------



## cmwilson

Lisa92881 said:


> Sigh. Looks like I'm in for another loooong cycle. :dohh:

Sorry to hear about that Lisa. Is it possible you could still ov even though it is late or is that not the way clomid works?


----------



## NewMrs2011

Hi Everyone,

Hope you don't mind me jumping in on this thread! I thought it may be more appropriate for me to post here given this was my earlier rant in another post!!:

Why is my body such a disaster!?!? It literally feels like no part of it is normal.

So I decided I would start charting my temps, that started on Monday, I went back to the start of my current cycle and input all the details, to find out I am currently on CD66....CD66!!!! Really...why can't I just have a normal cycle? 

I know I only have 3 days worth of temps on my chart, but in comparison to others, I've noticed mine are relatively low at 35.50, 35.73 & 35.70. So I decided to google and find out the 'cause of low bbt'. It threw up various sites suggesting that I might have an underactive thyroid and after reading up on the symptoms I actually think I have it. There was a list of 11 common symptoms and I have 10 of them. 

I am not even 30 yet and I already feel about 60 :dohh:


----------



## Rachel789

I have very low temps too. I do not really have many others signs of under active thyroid but just to be safe when I see my GP next month I am going to ask for a thyroid test.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

NewMrs put you chart in you siggy so I can take a look please If you dont mind and you can also join one of my threads 

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/807643-new-list-ttc-chart-ladies.html

We have 31 BFP so far


----------



## NewMrs2011

Yeah I've got the docs on Friday so I'm going to ask for a blood test then. I'm so scared though, but I guess it's best to face the music sooner rather than later :(


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Oh everyone is welcome to join as well


----------



## NewMrs2011

Hey, I've never tried sharing my chart before hope this works My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Rachel789

NewMrs2011 said:


> Yeah I've got the docs on Friday so I'm going to ask for a blood test then. I'm so scared though, but I guess it's best to face the music sooner rather than later :(

My mom who is a nurse told me that it is dangerous for the developement of a baby if you have thyroid issues and don't get them addressed. If there is a problem you can always take something to fix it, you are better off knowing. Good luck!


----------



## NewMrs2011

That's true, I just REALLY struggle swallowing tablets of any size or shape!


----------



## Rachel789

I am the same, I take chewable calcium and used to take gummy vitamins before I started prenatels. Luckily the prenatels my dr. prescribed are gel coated and arent massive.


----------



## NewMrs2011

That's good you got something you are able to take. I used to even struggle taking liquid medicine! However following a few courses of hypnotherapy I am able to take liquids/dissolving tablets but even the thought of swallowing a tablet makes me want to be sick! I would much rather have 10 injections instead!


----------



## foquita

mrsc - that's a fantastic improvement, is that from losing 8 stone? I'm worried I have cysts and there's nothing I can do about it because I'm slim, so I can't lost weight to help it if you know what I mean? your experiences make me feel a lot more positive, I'm going to ask the doctor for a scan I think because as honeycheeks said, there is definitely something 'wrong'. it would be good if they could refer me to a gyno. 

welcome newmrs2011 :hi: sorry your cycles are so long, you'll get loads of support here though as we are all going through the same thing :) 

sorry about your long cycle lisa :hugs: 

sorry if I've missed anyone out, I'm always on my phone so I can't skip back easily to remember who I was going to reply to lol! it's so annoying! 

I'm CD72 today :( 

let's see if I can beat your 100 days seabean hehe, maybe we should have a prize for the girl with the longest cycle! :haha:


----------



## MollyMalone

NewMrs2011 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Hope you don't mind me jumping in on this thread! I thought it may be more appropriate for me to post here given this was my earlier rant in another post!!:
> 
> Why is my body such a disaster!?!? It literally feels like no part of it is normal.
> 
> So I decided I would start charting my temps, that started on Monday, I went back to the start of my current cycle and input all the details, to find out I am currently on CD66....CD66!!!! Really...why can't I just have a normal cycle?
> 
> I know I only have 3 days worth of temps on my chart, but in comparison to others, I've noticed mine are relatively low at 35.50, 35.73 & 35.70. So I decided to google and find out the 'cause of low bbt'. It threw up various sites suggesting that I might have an underactive thyroid and after reading up on the symptoms I actually think I have it. There was a list of 11 common symptoms and I have 10 of them.
> 
> I am not even 30 yet and I already feel about 60 :dohh:

I have very low temps, and was diagnosed with hypothyroidism about a month or so ago. Mine wasn't that bad, in fact, my endo wasnt gonna put on medication just yet he would keep an eye on it. I was meant to get blood tests every few months to check if it had gotten worse, and eventually would need to go on meds. That was before he started asking me questions like if I was tired and if I had dry skin. I said that it was very dry and seemed to be scaly, and he said that is what he was lookin for. 
Then he ran the top of a pen on my chest and I got very strong red marks that lasted for a veeery long time (went home and they were still there). He said I had level 4 dermographism that people sometimes get it with hypothyroidism. An because my symptoms where so bad he decided to put me on a very small dose of levothyroxine. 

After he told me about holding the medication for a while I mentioned I was TTC. He said it wasnt that bad, and I shouldnt have problems getting pregnant because of it, but as soon as I had done it I should come back as there is an increase risk of miscarrying at week 8. Now that I'm on medication I will have to let him now anyway because he'll have to increase the dose.

Are you ovulating?? My fertility specialist said that hypothyroidism MAY (it doesn't always happen), prevent ovulation. Now that I'm bering treated my temps are still low....but I guess its just the way I am..:wacko:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I hope I do not pass the 40cd mark this cycle


----------



## NewMrs2011

Hi hotpink, were you able to view my chart I posted a link to?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

NewMrs2011 said:


> Hi hotpink, were you able to view my chart I posted a link to?

Wow, your AF was really long hun was you on BCP's? and you just got off of them you may want to start useing OPK's about now or maybe when you next AF come try soy maybe that will help (i may be wrong) though


----------



## seabean

foquita said:


> mrsc - that's a fantastic improvement, is that from losing 8 stone? I'm worried I have cysts and there's nothing I can do about it because I'm slim, so I can't lost weight to help it if you know what I mean? your experiences make me feel a lot more positive, I'm going to ask the doctor for a scan I think because as honeycheeks said, there is definitely something 'wrong'. it would be good if they could refer me to a gyno.
> 
> welcome newmrs2011 :hi: sorry your cycles are so long, you'll get loads of support here though as we are all going through the same thing :)
> 
> sorry about your long cycle lisa :hugs:
> 
> sorry if I've missed anyone out, I'm always on my phone so I can't skip back easily to remember who I was going to reply to lol! it's so annoying!
> 
> I'm CD72 today :(
> 
> let's see if I can beat your 100 days seabean hehe, maybe we should have a prize for the girl with the longest cycle! :haha:

The prize could be a provera rx? :happydance:

I didn't quite hit 100 days, I can't remember who that was though? cmwilson? My last one was 65 - felt like 100! :wacko: My AF on the other hand...13 days and counting :( I have Dr. appt next Thurs. I really hope I'm not still bleeding then.


----------



## foquita

aw yeah it was cmwilson! I'm catching up with her :) 

13 days is so long :nope: I've never ever bled like that, my AF lasts about 4 or 5 days in total. hope the doctor can give you some answers! 

I think the prize for longest cycle should be a baby :rofl:


----------



## MollyMalone

My last cycle of 2011 lasted 143 days, and only because I ended up taking progesterone....I have a 1 year prescription now so not happening again! haha


----------



## seabean

foquita said:


> aw yeah it was cmwilson! I'm catching up with her :)
> 
> 13 days is so long :nope: I've never ever bled like that, my AF lasts about 4 or 5 days in total. hope the doctor can give you some answers!
> 
> I think the prize for longest cycle should be a baby :rofl:

haha now that's a prize worth having long cycles for!

Yeah I've never had AF like this. I've also never had a 65 day anovulatory cycle - so I'm hoping it's all related and just a fluke instead of my new norm. It's very light flow, but still worrisome. On top of that, my OPKs kept coming up as "almost +" for a few days during this AF. So I'm beyond confused!


----------



## MollyMalone

seabean said:


> foquita said:
> 
> 
> aw yeah it was cmwilson! I'm catching up with her :)
> 
> 13 days is so long :nope: I've never ever bled like that, my AF lasts about 4 or 5 days in total. hope the doctor can give you some answers!
> 
> I think the prize for longest cycle should be a baby :rofl:
> 
> haha now that's a prize worth having long cycles for!
> 
> Yeah I've never had AF like this. I've also never had a 65 day anovulatory cycle - so I'm hoping it's all related and just a fluke instead of my new norm. It's very light flow, but still worrisome. On top of that, my OPKs kept coming up as "almost +" for a few days during this AF. So I'm beyond confused!Click to expand...

did u get a pregnancy test done? My mom bled and thought it was her period for a couple of months with my sister, she said it was light compared to other months but didnt pay attention to it (she was on the pill).


----------



## seabean

[/QUOTE]

did u get a pregnancy test done? My mom bled and thought it was her period for a couple of months with my sister, she said it was light compared to other months but didnt pay attention to it (she was on the pill).[/QUOTE]

I did one at home last week (CD6) and it was negative because someone suggested the same thing. :shrug:


----------



## Lisa92881

Aw man, I'm a close 2nd with 123 days!! :haha:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

well ladys at cd 65 the :witch: finally showed her face today so i guess im gonna have odd cycles, and just have to go with the flow.


----------



## NewMrs2011

MollyMalone said:


> NewMrs2011 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Hope you don't mind me jumping in on this thread! I thought it may be more appropriate for me to post here given this was my earlier rant in another post!!:
> 
> Why is my body such a disaster!?!? It literally feels like no part of it is normal.
> 
> So I decided I would start charting my temps, that started on Monday, I went back to the start of my current cycle and input all the details, to find out I am currently on CD66....CD66!!!! Really...why can't I just have a normal cycle?
> 
> I know I only have 3 days worth of temps on my chart, but in comparison to others, I've noticed mine are relatively low at 35.50, 35.73 & 35.70. So I decided to google and find out the 'cause of low bbt'. It threw up various sites suggesting that I might have an underactive thyroid and after reading up on the symptoms I actually think I have it. There was a list of 11 common symptoms and I have 10 of them.
> 
> I am not even 30 yet and I already feel about 60 :dohh:
> 
> I have very low temps, and was diagnosed with hypothyroidism about a month or so ago. Mine wasn't that bad, in fact, my endo wasnt gonna put on medication just yet he would keep an eye on it. I was meant to get blood tests every few months to check if it had gotten worse, and eventually would need to go on meds. That was before he started asking me questions like if I was tired and if I had dry skin. I said that it was very dry and seemed to be scaly, and he said that is what he was lookin for.
> Then he ran the top of a pen on my chest and I got very strong red marks that lasted for a veeery long time (went home and they were still there). He said I had level 4 dermographism that people sometimes get it with hypothyroidism. An because my symptoms where so bad he decided to put me on a very small dose of levothyroxine.
> 
> After he told me about holding the medication for a while I mentioned I was TTC. He said it wasnt that bad, and I shouldnt have problems getting pregnant because of it, but as soon as I had done it I should come back as there is an increase risk of miscarrying at week 8. Now that I'm on medication I will have to let him now anyway because he'll have to increase the dose.
> 
> Are you ovulating?? My fertility specialist said that hypothyroidism MAY (it doesn't always happen), prevent ovulation. Now that I'm bering treated my temps are still low....but I guess its just the way I am..:wacko:Click to expand...

I've no idea whether I'm ovulating or not. I have just started charting my temps in the last few days so I'm just gonna have to keep my fingers crossed and hope for the best I think!


----------



## NewMrs2011

Hotpink_Mom said:


> NewMrs2011 said:
> 
> 
> Hi hotpink, were you able to view my chart I posted a link to?
> 
> Wow, your AF was really long hun was you on BCP's? and you just got off of them you may want to start useing OPK's about now or maybe when you next AF come try soy maybe that will help (i may be wrong) thoughClick to expand...

Nope, I've never been on BCP's. I am very overweight though, and the Dr's always put it down to that as when I lost weight previously, they started to regulate. That is why I have been trying to lose weight but I just cant seem to shift it. 

I've never used OPK's before but it might be interesting to try them. Stupid question here buy how do they work, do you just do one every day?


----------



## mrsc81

foquita said:


> mrsc - that's a fantastic improvement, is that from losing 8 stone? I'm worried I have cysts and there's nothing I can do about it because I'm slim, so I can't lost weight to help it if you know what I mean? your experiences make me feel a lot more positive, I'm going to ask the doctor for a scan I think because as honeycheeks said, there is definitely something 'wrong'. it would be good if they could refer me to a gyno.
> 
> 
> Yes my cycles started coming back as i was losing weight, i never had problems before i gained the weight, always regular cycles.Click to expand...


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

NewMrs2011 said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewMrs2011 said:
> 
> 
> Hi hotpink, were you able to view my chart I posted a link to?
> 
> Wow, your AF was really long hun was you on BCP's? and you just got off of them you may want to start useing OPK's about now or maybe when you next AF come try soy maybe that will help (i may be wrong) thoughClick to expand...
> 
> Nope, I've never been on BCP's. I am very overweight though, and the Dr's always put it down to that as when I lost weight previously, they started to regulate. That is why I have been trying to lose weight but I just cant seem to shift it.
> 
> I've never used OPK's before but it might be interesting to try them. Stupid question here buy how do they work, do you just do one every day?Click to expand...

You can take them till you get your +


----------



## MommyDream

I just started trying OPKs this cycle. I pee in a cup and then dip the stick in for 10 seconds. I am going to do the tests every day or every second day until I see a positive. That will mean I'll likely ovulate in a day or two. 

Who knows though. I've heard of people who have never had a positive opk but who have ended up pregnant...


----------



## cmwilson

I guess I'm bringing up third with 117 days.:blush: That is one contest where I can say I am not happy to be in the top three. Here's hoping this one is shorter.:thumbup: Still negative OPKs for me but I'm having some creamy/watery CM. Think that means anything?


----------



## MollyMalone

I took an OPK today and it was sooo negative. I hope that meant my hormones are starting to balance out though. I usually get positive one all the time due to PCOS. I'm gonna hold the progesterone until cd17 or so (meant to take it on cd15) to see if I ovulate. Don't wanna wait too much longer because I'm meant to start taking clomid next cycle anyway...but it'd be nice if metformin and the thyroxine I'm taking did the trick for me.


----------



## mrsc81

cd23 and just got a peak on my cbfm! super chuffed, cycle should be 37/38 days, only 2 high days this cycle so only bd once so far, but plan to for the next 3 nights and hope to catch that egg!


----------



## MommyDream

Pcos causes you to get positive opks?


----------



## MollyMalone

Yes, because LH levels are higher than normal. I think its considered PCOS when your lh is twice or 3 times (can't remember) higher than fsh.


----------



## seabean

When's the last time this thread has had a BFP??? I think we're due for one!! All you ovulators get BD-ING!!!


----------



## seabean

PS, I haven't seen AF since yesterday morning. 13 days of that was miserable! There is actually CM now! Woot woot!!


----------



## foquita

I'm a while off of being in the lead then! CD73 and counting! 

we haven't had a bfp in aaaaages, it seemed like we got a big clump of them at once and now none. 

the list on the front page is so long and it's mostly people who have only posted once or twice, do you think I should make it just the girls who post all the time or something?


----------



## Rachel789

Thats great news seabean! Finally the witch is gone! :happydance:

mrsc81-congrats on getting your peak this early! :happydance:

CD 34 here-still haven't o'ed yet and no signs of it. I has some of that creamy/watery looking cm like cmwilson is having I called it watery on my chart but not sure if that is right. I just really do not get my body. First cycle I think I o'ed around CD32, second CD 24, third CD 40, and now I am on CD 34 and still waiting I do not knw what is going on with my body. :shrug: It is all over the place for no rhyme or reason :growlmad:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Rach, I'm cd34-3dpo Hope you O soon FX for you hun


----------



## cmwilson

Rachel789 said:


> Thats great news seabean! Finally the witch is gone! :happydance:
> 
> mrsc81-congrats on getting your peak this early! :happydance:
> 
> CD 34 here-still haven't o'ed yet and no signs of it. I has some of that creamy/watery looking cm like cmwilson is having I called it watery on my chart but not sure if that is right. I just really do not get my body. First cycle I think I o'ed around CD32, second CD 24, third CD 40, and now I am on CD 34 and still waiting I do not knw what is going on with my body. :shrug: It is all over the place for no rhyme or reason :growlmad:

Yeah Rachel I'm wondering if that means ov is on its way for us. I marked it as creamy but I marked it in the notes as watery. Seems so early for me though but I guess this is actually when you're supposed to huh? I'm not convinced it means anything yet though. I'm gonna do an OPK this afternoon and see what it looks like. Hope this is ov on its way for you!

Seabean- Glad to see the witch is finally through! :happydance:

Mrsc- Congrats on the peak! Get to BDing!


----------



## MommyDream

Good luck to the ladies about to Ov!

I went to the doctor today, he thinks I might be ovulating but wants to do all the tests late next week - bring on blood work, ultrasound and semen analysis! PCOS is on the table but he can Not say for sure at this point... I have only one real symptom (long cycle). :haha:

My hubby is going to love the strict rules around the semen analysis. He has to take it to the doctor no more than 1 hr after it is collected, can't have intercourse for 3 days prior to collection but must have had intercourse within 10 days.... Lol:winkwink:


----------



## NewMrs2011

Hi Ladies,

Hope you're are all well today.

Well this morning I had my doctors appointment; I explained everything to him and I didn't even have to ask for blood tests. He told me to try not to worry but he would recommend coming in to get bloods done so they can check for things like thyroid, pcos, blood sugar etc. He was really nice about it all and I left there feeling quite relieved that I was facing up to my problems and hopeful that in time, I will be able to sort myself out and get that BFP.

Sadly I am not feeling quite so positive this evening :cry:

When I got home from work, I went to the toilet and was shocked to see some pinkish blood on the tissue. Where on earth has that come from? It's only 14 days since I last stopped bleeding. I actually feel like hitting my head off a brick wall now


----------



## cmwilson

NewMrs2011 said:


> When I got home from work, I went to the toilet and was shocked to see some pinkish blood on the tissue. Where on earth has that come from? It's only 14 days since I last stopped bleeding. I actually feel like hitting my head off a brick wall now

Is it possible that it was ov bleeding?


----------



## seabean

NewMrs2011 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Hope you're are all well today.
> 
> Well this morning I had my doctors appointment; I explained everything to him and I didn't even have to ask for blood tests. He told me to try not to worry but he would recommend coming in to get bloods done so they can check for things like thyroid, pcos, blood sugar etc. He was really nice about it all and I left there feeling quite relieved that I was facing up to my problems and hopeful that in time, I will be able to sort myself out and get that BFP.
> 
> Sadly I am not feeling quite so positive this evening :cry:
> 
> When I got home from work, I went to the toilet and was shocked to see some pinkish blood on the tissue. Where on earth has that come from? It's only 14 days since I last stopped bleeding. I actually feel like hitting my head off a brick wall now

Hey, just looking at your chart now - did you really bleed for that may days?? I'm on CD14 right now and bled until yesterday AM. Actually got a tiny bit more this afternoon which I'm sad about. Was there an explanation for yours?? I don't have my Dr. appt for this until Thursday. 

Meanwhile, I just got this on my OPK: 



WTF! Is this positive? I mean, my left ovary hurts like a mofo today, but it has been on and off for weeks!


----------



## NewMrs2011

cmwilson said:


> NewMrs2011 said:
> 
> 
> When I got home from work, I went to the toilet and was shocked to see some pinkish blood on the tissue. Where on earth has that come from? It's only 14 days since I last stopped bleeding. I actually feel like hitting my head off a brick wall now
> 
> Is it possible that it was ov bleeding?Click to expand...

I've no idea, I didn't even think of that. At this moment in time I have no idea whether I'm even ovulating or not as I've never done OPK's or temping or anything like that, as my cycles are so crazy


----------



## Lisa92881

Seabean - Def positive!!! Get to :sex:


----------



## NewMrs2011

seabean said:


> NewMrs2011 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Hope you're are all well today.
> 
> Well this morning I had my doctors appointment; I explained everything to him and I didn't even have to ask for blood tests. He told me to try not to worry but he would recommend coming in to get bloods done so they can check for things like thyroid, pcos, blood sugar etc. He was really nice about it all and I left there feeling quite relieved that I was facing up to my problems and hopeful that in time, I will be able to sort myself out and get that BFP.
> 
> Sadly I am not feeling quite so positive this evening :cry:
> 
> When I got home from work, I went to the toilet and was shocked to see some pinkish blood on the tissue. Where on earth has that come from? It's only 14 days since I last stopped bleeding. I actually feel like hitting my head off a brick wall now
> 
> Hey, just looking at your chart now - did you really bleed for that may days?? I'm on CD14 right now and bled until yesterday AM. Actually got a tiny bit more this afternoon which I'm sad about. Was there an explanation for yours?? I don't have my Dr. appt for this until Thursday.
> 
> Meanwhile, I just got this on my OPK:
> 
> View attachment 334902
> 
> 
> WTF! Is this positive? I mean, my left ovary hurts like a mofo today, but it has been on and off for weeks!Click to expand...

Yes I did, although on some days it was more spotting than light bleeding (only on the toilet paper when I wiped but not on the pad) however for some reason FF didn't seem to like it when I clicked on spotting. I've been to different doctors in the past about it but they always just put it down to my weight as it's got worse since my weights increased.

Sorry I'm not able to help with your question, hope you find out soon tho.


----------



## mrsc81

Get bd'ing seabean - that def looks positive to me.

I only had 2 highs on my cbfm this cycle before my peak, so we only bd the first high and today my peak, and will tomorrow and the following day. Keep thinking we havent done enough, but i guess we did it when it mattered, urgh..


----------



## seabean

Newmrs, I think my long AF could be from my long anov cycle, dbut we will see what the doc says. I hope you figure yours out soon! Weight can't be the only reason, it so hopefully there is a fix for you! 

Mrsc, sounds like you did enough, good luck!

Out to dinner then bed ;)


----------



## cmwilson

seabean said:


> NewMrs2011 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Hope you're are all well today.
> 
> Well this morning I had my doctors appointment; I explained everything to him and I didn't even have to ask for blood tests. He told me to try not to worry but he would recommend coming in to get bloods done so they can check for things like thyroid, pcos, blood sugar etc. He was really nice about it all and I left there feeling quite relieved that I was facing up to my problems and hopeful that in time, I will be able to sort myself out and get that BFP.
> 
> Sadly I am not feeling quite so positive this evening :cry:
> 
> When I got home from work, I went to the toilet and was shocked to see some pinkish blood on the tissue. Where on earth has that come from? It's only 14 days since I last stopped bleeding. I actually feel like hitting my head off a brick wall now
> 
> Hey, just looking at your chart now - did you really bleed for that may days?? I'm on CD14 right now and bled until yesterday AM. Actually got a tiny bit more this afternoon which I'm sad about. Was there an explanation for yours?? I don't have my Dr. appt for this until Thursday.
> 
> Meanwhile, I just got this on my OPK:
> 
> View attachment 334902
> 
> 
> WTF! Is this positive? I mean, my left ovary hurts like a mofo today, but it has been on and off for weeks!Click to expand...

Def positive! I'm jealous! I never had one look that good! Have fun with the baby making! :happydance:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Seabean thats a + get :sex:ing


----------



## NewMrs2011

Well thankfully that blood/spotting didn't come to anything and has now gone. I took my temp this morning and it has dropped quite a bit so I dunno what this means however I'm not sure how accurate it is because I woke with a really dry mouth. Also I noticed FF is telling me I'm probably fertile today. Why would this be? Does it just work it out from my temps? Oh and this morning I've also had a dull ache on the lower left hand side of my stomach but it didn't last long then went away. Could I be ovulating or is it just my mind playing tricks on me?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:happydance: Got my cross hairs today 4dpo for me :happydance:


----------



## Lisa92881

NewMrs2011 said:


> Well thankfully that blood/spotting didn't come to anything and has now gone. I took my temp this morning and it has dropped quite a bit so I dunno what this means however I'm not sure how accurate it is because I woke with a really dry mouth. Also I noticed FF is telling me I'm probably fertile today. Why would this be? Does it just work it out from my temps? Oh and this morning I've also had a dull ache on the lower left hand side of my stomach but it didn't last long then went away. Could I be ovulating or is it just my mind playing tricks on me?

It's telling you you're fertile because you've marked "watery cm", which is considered fertile. A low temp can sometimes mean that ov is coming. Combined with the watery cm I think this may mean good things! :thumbup:


----------



## NewMrs2011

Lisa92881 said:


> NewMrs2011 said:
> 
> 
> Well thankfully that blood/spotting didn't come to anything and has now gone. I took my temp this morning and it has dropped quite a bit so I dunno what this means however I'm not sure how accurate it is because I woke with a really dry mouth. Also I noticed FF is telling me I'm probably fertile today. Why would this be? Does it just work it out from my temps? Oh and this morning I've also had a dull ache on the lower left hand side of my stomach but it didn't last long then went away. Could I be ovulating or is it just my mind playing tricks on me?
> 
> It's telling you you're fertile because you've marked "watery cm", which is considered fertile. A low temp can sometimes mean that ov is coming. Combined with the watery cm I think this may mean good things! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Oh right I see. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that something good is happening! (miracles can happen, right?) 

Sorry for TMI here, but another thing I've had yesterday and today is constipation. Is this a sign ov ov?


----------



## Rachel789

Newmrs-that is funny you say that because I have been constipated for a couple days and I had ewcm today so now you have me wondering if that is a sign although I have never heard of that before. But (sorry tmi) I am normally very regular and go every morning like clockwork.


----------



## NewMrs2011

Rachel789 said:


> Newmrs-that is funny you say that because I have been constipated for a couple days and I had ewcm today so now you have me wondering if that is a sign although I have never heard of that before. But (sorry tmi) I am normally very regular and go every morning like clockwork.

That's interesting, I wonder if it is a sign then? It would be interesting to see if anyone else has heard of/experienced it...


----------



## cmwilson

Lisa92881 said:


> NewMrs2011 said:
> 
> 
> Well thankfully that blood/spotting didn't come to anything and has now gone. I took my temp this morning and it has dropped quite a bit so I dunno what this means however I'm not sure how accurate it is because I woke with a really dry mouth. Also I noticed FF is telling me I'm probably fertile today. Why would this be? Does it just work it out from my temps? Oh and this morning I've also had a dull ache on the lower left hand side of my stomach but it didn't last long then went away. Could I be ovulating or is it just my mind playing tricks on me?
> 
> It's telling you you're fertile because you've marked "watery cm", which is considered fertile. A low temp can sometimes mean that ov is coming. Combined with the watery cm I think this may mean good things! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Did I see you got a positive opk?!


----------



## hellohefalump

CD 148. I think there's something wrong with me.


----------



## Lisa92881

CM - Yes I did!!!!!!!!!!!! :yipee:

I am so happy that something worked - whether it was the Clomid (very late) or my wacked out body (I think more likely) and this cycle isn't a total bust! I'm going to have hubby lock up my hpts, and I think I'll test on the 19th!!


----------



## Lisa92881

hellohefalump said:


> CD 148. I think there's something wrong with me.

:hugs: Have you been to the dr yet??


----------



## MommyDream

Lisa92881 said:


> CM - Yes I did!!!!!!!!!!!! :yipee:
> 
> I am so happy that something worked - whether it was the Clomid (very late) or my wacked out body (I think more likely) and this cycle isn't a total bust! I'm going to have hubby lock up my hpts, and I think I'll test on the 19th!!

Woo hoo! How long are your cycles normally?


----------



## Lisa92881

MommyDream said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> CM - Yes I did!!!!!!!!!!!! :yipee:
> 
> I am so happy that something worked - whether it was the Clomid (very late) or my wacked out body (I think more likely) and this cycle isn't a total bust! I'm going to have hubby lock up my hpts, and I think I'll test on the 19th!!
> 
> Woo hoo! How long are your cycles normally?Click to expand...

There is no "normally" when it comes to my cycles! :haha: I've had one super long cycle where I didn't ovulate, my longest cycle where I ovulated was 62 days, my shortest was 34 days (this was my last cycle and my first on Clomid). My body likes to keep me guessing! :dohh:


----------



## cmwilson

Lisa92881 said:


> CM - Yes I did!!!!!!!!!!!! :yipee:
> 
> I am so happy that something worked - whether it was the Clomid (very late) or my wacked out body (I think more likely) and this cycle isn't a total bust! I'm going to have hubby lock up my hpts, and I think I'll test on the 19th!!

Woohoo! I knew you weren't out yet! Hope you are getting lots of bding in! I will be chart stalking from here on out! :happydance:


----------



## cmwilson

hellohefalump said:


> CD 148. I think there's something wrong with me.

I agree with Lisa, have you called your doctor yet? If nothing else they can prescribe you Provera to end your long cycle. :shrug:


----------



## MommyDream

Lisa92881 said:


> MommyDream said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> CM - Yes I did!!!!!!!!!!!! :yipee:
> 
> I am so happy that something worked - whether it was the Clomid (very late) or my wacked out body (I think more likely) and this cycle isn't a total bust! I'm going to have hubby lock up my hpts, and I think I'll test on the 19th!!
> 
> Woo hoo! How long are your cycles normally?Click to expand...
> 
> There is no "normally" when it comes to my cycles! :haha: I've had one super long cycle where I didn't ovulate, my longest cycle where I ovulated was 62 days, my shortest was 34 days (this was my last cycle and my first on Clomid). My body likes to keep me guessing! :dohh:Click to expand...

Crazy! Good luck thus cycle!


----------



## Lisa92881

MommyDream said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MommyDream said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> CM - Yes I did!!!!!!!!!!!! :yipee:
> 
> I am so happy that something worked - whether it was the Clomid (very late) or my wacked out body (I think more likely) and this cycle isn't a total bust! I'm going to have hubby lock up my hpts, and I think I'll test on the 19th!!
> 
> Woo hoo! How long are your cycles normally?Click to expand...
> 
> There is no "normally" when it comes to my cycles! :haha: I've had one super long cycle where I didn't ovulate, my longest cycle where I ovulated was 62 days, my shortest was 34 days (this was my last cycle and my first on Clomid). My body likes to keep me guessing! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Crazy! Good luck thus cycle!Click to expand...

Thanks so much!! :hugs:


----------



## Lisa92881

cmwilson said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> CM - Yes I did!!!!!!!!!!!! :yipee:
> 
> I am so happy that something worked - whether it was the Clomid (very late) or my wacked out body (I think more likely) and this cycle isn't a total bust! I'm going to have hubby lock up my hpts, and I think I'll test on the 19th!!
> 
> Woohoo! I knew you weren't out yet! Hope you are getting lots of bding in! I will be chart stalking from here on out! :happydance:Click to expand...

Yup we have! My OPK turned positive late Saturday night, but I'm counting my first positive as Sunday since I usually don't do one that late and wouldn't have seen it until Sunday. So we BD Saturday, last night, again tonight. Not sure if we should do tomorrow too? I could use a break! Haha.


----------



## seabean

Wow let's hope we all end up in the TWW soon! I haven't been there since Nov! My temps are not too good looking, but my nipples kill, and that has been my sure sign of ovulation in the past! We BD all weekend so I hope it will pay off and that my ovary worked. My only worry is that I'm spotting STILL.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Seabean I sure hope eveerything turn out good in the long run


----------



## cmwilson

Lisa - I'm sure you have BDed plenty! Hopefully you caught that eggy! I'll keep my fingers crossed! :hugs:

Seabean - Hopefully this is ov for you. The spotting now could be ov bleeding? Maybe? :shrug:

Hotpink - How are you feeling? Any symptoms?

I'm not sure if anything is going on yet for me. I thought my opks were getting darker but I don't know if I'll ever get a positive. I never have before. I have been having creamy/watery cm for the last few days but it hasn't progresses to ewcm. Cycle day 18, not sure its gonna happen for me, most likely going to be calling the doctor if no ov by CD 40. :cry:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Got this on my second test

https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/20120206170624.jpg


----------



## seabean

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Got this on my second test
> 
> https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/20120206170624.jpg

I'm on my phone so I can't tell if anything is there? It's still early though right?


----------



## Firsttimer919

Cm. Wish I was closer to ur date!!! I'm now on cd8 waiting


----------



## foquita

is that an HPT hotpink? 

:hi: everyone :) 

Lisa I hope you're the next bfp! we're all rooting for you :D 

rach, any sign of ovulation yet? :) 

seabean I hope the sore nipples are a good sign and you ovulate soon :hugs: 

are you temping cmwilson? CD18 is still early (for us ladies :haha:) so you've still got plenty of time, I know how frustrating it is though :( 

I'm CD77 today :cry: I've got another docs appointment next week though so feeling fine :) hopefully they'll help me a bit more this time, I'm going to beg for help haha. I said to OH that I didn't want to take fertility drugs but now I'm really rethinking that decision, we could try forever with no result because the most important part is missing....the egg :haha:


----------



## NewMrs2011

Hotpink, whatever that test is, I see a second line. Fingers crossed its your BFP!


----------



## foquita

I can see a faint one too newmrs! here's hoping it's the start of her BFP :) 

the 11th of this thread :) 

I need to update the title and first page, I think I'm going to tidy it up and take people's names off, just people who haven't posted. do you think that's mean? 

I want it to look neat and be a true representation when we get our BFPs xxxx


----------



## NewMrs2011

No I don't think that's mean at all! No point them being there if they don't post, some of them could have their BFPs by now anyway so at least that way we will see the true picture!


----------



## foquita

I'll fix it at the weekend :) 

I just got AF! :happydance: so f**king happy right now :D I'm going to take soy CD3-7 this cycle and i think I'll start temping again? Can't decide!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

It's one of those IC's HPT I just hope it's not a evpo.

I knew I wasn't seeing things


----------



## foquita

it's really really faint but I hope it is! have you tested again today?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

No not today yet Have to hold my peee for a few hours


----------



## seabean

Ovulation and periods amd BFPS, oh my!! I hope you can break our dry spell hotpink!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I'm trying Seabean


----------



## foquita

I'm actually just spotting today but I think tomorrow will be CD1 :happydance:


----------



## mrsc81

I will be testing on valentines day at 10dpo - will be 14yr anniversary since i met hubby. If i get a bfp i plan to put the test in the gift bag with his presents!


----------



## MommyDream

Good luck to everyone! This morning I had EWCM for the first time ever! I made my hubby put out before work just in case..... Hahaha. My opk was negative yesterday though...


----------



## mrsc81

Good Luck Hotpink!


----------



## foquita

sounds like fate mrsc81 :winkwink: 

that's brilliant mommydream :D


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

mrsc81 said:


> Good Luck Hotpink!

Thank you hun


----------



## Rachel789

CD 38 and no O yet took opks the past couple days and there was only a faint line so it does not look like I am even gearing up to O.

I am concerned with what is happening to me today though. I started Vitex last cycle on CD 30 and O'ed CD 40. I am on Vitex again this cycle and earlier in my cycle after we BDed on CD 12 and 18 I had light pink spotting after but it didn't linger. We BDed again yesterday and there was no spotting after but this morning I am having bright red spotting and mild cramping. I am wondering now if I am having an annovulatory cycle and starting AF??? :shrug: I am so confused and also wondering if Vitex is causing this because I have never had spotting like this before.


----------



## foquita

I took vitex last cycle for about half of it and I spotted the day before AF for the first time, BUT I am spotting today the same so that might not have been caused by vitex. it might just be a new thing my body has started throwing at me to confuse me.

I do know a member on here who has had spotting when she took vitex so it's definitely possible that it could be that!


----------



## foquita

have you tried soy rachel? if you have started AF we'll be cycle buddies this cycle! :)


----------



## Rachel789

I am going to give vitex a few months to work and if nothing I will go to dr. then possibly give soy a try. I have heard good things about it!

I just checked again and this is not spotting I am starting AF. So this is my first annovulatory cycle. What the heck is that about? Could vitex cause an annov cycle? 

My prev cycles I o'ed late so this is weird that I am getting af on CD 38 with no O.....


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Hey ladies! I keep going away fpr work and really miss reading these forums. I am on CD67 and got a positive OPK yesterday! Have any of you ever ovulated so late?? This seems crazy! 

I'm happy to see you are all either beginning AF, or are around O. Did I see there is a BFP on the way, too? Sorry, I was tring to speed read!

Baby dust to all!!


----------



## wannabemummyb

I'm think of trying vitex also.
Had a weird "cycle" last cycle, cd120 i finally had light bleeding, was all brown/black, was suggested that this could have been an anovulatory cycle. Dtd sunday night, woke up in the morning (cd20) like i'd been in a horror movie, loads of blood (tmi) But now stopped again! Weirdness! No idea whats going on.


----------



## whigfield

Checking in.. Last cycle lasted approximately 7-8 months and safe to say I lost heart! Eventually got AF after taking norethisterone, and am currenly CD 23.. Decided not to temp this cycle so I have a "rest", but will definitely begin temping again after this!


----------



## seabean

I don't know what's going on now - spotting turned back into bleeding, now with cramps and looking just like AF-type flow. It's CD 18 and I've seen red almost every day so far. On top of that, I had a + OPK CD 14/16. I'm so confused. I woke up absolutely drenched in sweat in the middle of the night last night, which is so weird. My hormones must just be completely out of control, and it's starting to freak me out. Thursdays' gyno appt can't come fast enough! :/


----------



## whigfield

Oh seabean, I feel for you! In the run up to my wedding I had spotting/bleeding every day for 6 weeks which turned out to be "stress" and stopped randomly before I had a chance to take norethistorone. Hope everything turns out okay for you on Thursday. :flower:


----------



## cmwilson

Woo! Lots going on! Lots to respond to! 

Hot pink, hope you are on your way to a bfp! Keep us informed! 

Firsttimer, I wish you were closer too, it'd be nice to have a cycle buddy!

Foquita, yes I'm temping, my link is in my signature. I know it's still early yet I'm just impatient, as we all are. It's not even about getting a bfp for me right now, I just want to ov again! Yay for AF for you! Do you think you oved this cycle?

Mrsc, good luck! Keep us informed!

Mommydream, Yay for ewcm! Hopefully ov is on its way!

Rachel, sorry to hear about your issues. I took vitex this last cycle that was 117 days and it was of course annovulatory however it wasn't my first annovulatory cycle so I don't know if it is related or not. I'm not taking it anymore but I hope it works for you.

Mrs. Stefka, yay for positive opk! Have fun and good luck!

Seabean, I'm sorry you are having troubles. Hopefully the doctor will be able to sort things out for you. :hugs:

Woo! I think I got everybody but if not, good luck to everyone!


----------



## Rachel789

I am just so confused and blind sided by AF showing up today. I have been having what I thought was ewcm the past couple days so I really thought O was on it's way then bam AF shows up??? What is that about? My temps look just like they have the last couple cycles. I thought anovulatory cycles typically had erratic bbt?? :dohh:

I just do not get what is happening to me :cry:

I also would have figured if it was anov I would have had a longer cycle (not that I would want that longer and drawn out) because I have had a longer cycle before this where I O'ed. None of this makes any sense to me. :?: :help:


----------



## Rachel789

seabean said:


> I don't know what's going on now - spotting turned back into bleeding, now with cramps and looking just like AF-type flow. It's CD 18 and I've seen red almost every day so far. On top of that, I had a + OPK CD 14/16. I'm so confused. I woke up absolutely drenched in sweat in the middle of the night last night, which is so weird. My hormones must just be completely out of control, and it's starting to freak me out. Thursdays' gyno appt can't come fast enough! :/

I am sorry to hear that you have been having such an odd cycle. Good thing you will be going to the Dr. this week, hopefully they can help you fix things. I am going to see what this new cycle looks like and if I don't O by CD 35 I am making a dr. appt. that day. I am done with the guessing games.


----------



## seabean

Rachel789 said:


> seabean said:
> 
> 
> I don't know what's going on now - spotting turned back into bleeding, now with cramps and looking just like AF-type flow. It's CD 18 and I've seen red almost every day so far. On top of that, I had a + OPK CD 14/16. I'm so confused. I woke up absolutely drenched in sweat in the middle of the night last night, which is so weird. My hormones must just be completely out of control, and it's starting to freak me out. Thursdays' gyno appt can't come fast enough! :/
> 
> I am sorry to hear that you have been having such an odd cycle. Good thing you will be going to the Dr. this week, hopefully they can help you fix things. I am going to see what this new cycle looks like and if I don't O by CD 35 I am making a dr. appt. that day. I am done with the guessing games.Click to expand...

Thank you! And I'm sorry to hear that your cycle is off too. I know that people can have "regular normal cycles" and not ovulate at all - so they don't always have to be long to be anovulatory. I was also having EWCM and thought I might actually ovulate near the end of my 65 day cycle, but then the spotting/light AF began too. Maybe AF will allow you to start fresh again and hopefully you won't need to make it to CD35 to call in the professionals!


----------



## MollyMalone

Seanbean, so sorry to here bout ur periods... But at least ur app is not that long away. Hopefully ur Dr. Can sort it out.

I've been so sick since Saturday! Sore throat, fever... And it got worse Sunday night, couldn't keep my food in. Went to the dr yesterday n he said it was probably the flu... I seem to be getting a little better now...
DH was so cute today though. He wanted to buy me a pregnancy test because he was positive it could be it, even after being told it's the flu :haha: I WISH! But it's only CD11 and I have definitely not ovulated.


----------



## MommyDream

seabean said:


> I don't know what's going on now - spotting turned back into bleeding, now with cramps and looking just like AF-type flow. It's CD 18 and I've seen red almost every day so far. On top of that, I had a + OPK CD 14/16. I'm so confused. I woke up absolutely drenched in sweat in the middle of the night last night, which is so weird. My hormones must just be completely out of control, and it's starting to freak me out. Thursdays' gyno appt can't come fast enough! :/

Good luck with your appt! I hope you get some answers soon!


----------



## Rachel789

Do you ladies think it is strange given the consistency of my chart that I had an anov cycle? I viewed other charts on FF for anov cycles and the BBTs are so erratic. This one looked just like my last two cycles pre O. :shrug:


----------



## cmwilson

Rachel789 said:


> Do you ladies think it is strange given the consistency of my chart that I had an anov cycle? I viewed other charts on FF for anov cycles and the BBTs are so erratic. This one looked just like my last two cycles pre O. :shrug:

I guess if you were to compare yours to my last cycle your temperatures are more flat than mine were but I don't know if that necessarily means anything. Are you sure this is AF? Is it possible that it is midcycle spotting?


----------



## Rachel789

It is light but it is def more than just spotting as I had to wear a tampon today. But it is really light, much lighter my usual first day AFs in the past. Sorry for tmi but when I change my tampon the past two times after having it in for a couple hours there is not a lot on there and it is half red and half brown blood. I have been having off and on mild cramping all day...


----------



## cmwilson

Rachel789 said:


> It is light but it is def more than just spotting as I had to wear a tampon today. But it is really light, much lighter my usual first day AFs in the past. Sorry for tmi but when I change my tampon the past two times after having it in for a couple hours there is not a lot on there and it is half red and half brown blood. I have been having off and on mild cramping all day...

Hmmm, I don't know, it sounds like AF but I don't know. Any chance you could call your doctor? :shrug:


----------



## carelove07

I am on cd 72.


----------



## Rachel789

cmwilson said:


> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> It is light but it is def more than just spotting as I had to wear a tampon today. But it is really light, much lighter my usual first day AFs in the past. Sorry for tmi but when I change my tampon the past two times after having it in for a couple hours there is not a lot on there and it is half red and half brown blood. I have been having off and on mild cramping all day...
> 
> Hmmm, I don't know, it sounds like AF but I don't know. Any chance you could call your doctor? :shrug:Click to expand...

Yea I think its af as well. I will see how this cycle shapes out but yea if things don't get better this cycle I will be going to see my Dr.


----------



## cmwilson

Rachel789 said:


> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> It is light but it is def more than just spotting as I had to wear a tampon today. But it is really light, much lighter my usual first day AFs in the past. Sorry for tmi but when I change my tampon the past two times after having it in for a couple hours there is not a lot on there and it is half red and half brown blood. I have been having off and on mild cramping all day...
> 
> Hmmm, I don't know, it sounds like AF but I don't know. Any chance you could call your doctor? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Yea I think its af as well. I will see how this cycle shapes out but yea if things don't get better this cycle I will be going to see my Dr.Click to expand...

I'm sorry. Just know that you are not alone! :hugs:


----------



## CdnEquestrian

Hey ladies. Just wandered over here. :) CD 79 for me....and just about darn suicidal!!!! The PMS and cramps are HORRIBLE but the witch JUST WON'T SHOW. :( Hoping to go to the doctor tomorrow to beg for provera. They've turned me down a few times...but i'm DESPERATE. :(


----------



## Lisa92881

Crosshairs! Wooohoooo! :happydance:


----------



## Rachel789

congrats on crosshairs lisa! :happydance:

Ahhhhhh its been so long since I have seen those beautiful crosshairs :haha:

CD 2 for me and it is without a doubt AF that I got. Just hoping the witch comes and goes fast and I get get on with this. Because my last cycle was anov this will officially be the longest I have had to wait to O yet! Come on ovaries you are good and rested now lets go ahead and O like a normal ovary should!!


----------



## Lisa92881

Thanks! :) According to FF I ov'd on Sunday, and we BD Saturday, Sunday, and Monday. Hope that's enough!


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Hi everyone :) 
I'm on cd11 of a irregular long cycle last cycle was 41 and previous was 44. I am driving myself insane waiting for ovulation then waiting another 2 weeks for af to show her ugly face!
I am taking lots of vits to try and help like epo. 
Like that we can all support each other :) 
Does anyone have any tips for a newbie lol
I have had some tests at the doctors and get my results back tomorrow :) I am eagily excited and anxious at the same time. 
Oh by the way I have hypothyroidism aswell :( sucks big time :( 
Any success stories welcome :)

Baby dust to all xxxxxx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

YAY Lisa for your crosshairs


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Welcome Sammy :hi:

My cycles can be from 30-50cd so don't feel bad some of us have even longer cycles as well


----------



## whigfield

Hi sammy! :flower:

@Hotpink, my cycles are also anywhere from 30-50! It's so frustrating. :(

Yay for crosshairs! :D


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

whigfield, I'm finally spotting I makes me wonder if I Oed on cd27 and not cd31 FF says otherwise but FF also says my O cd is 27 my lp is 12 and should have 39cds... Now, today for me is cd39 but i'm only 8dpo FF says...


----------



## seabean

Hotpink - Could that be IB???
Lisa - yay for crosshairs!

Welcome to all the newbies - sounds like you all came to the right place :) :thumbup:


----------



## whigfield

It could be! Or perhaps implantation spotting? Fingers crossed for you hun either way :) xx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

whigfield and seabean it could be IB but I was having AF cramping yesterday and now today with spotting but we will see as the day goes on


----------



## Rachel789

hotpink-it is possible you o'ed on cd 27. Why do you have so many open circles on your chart? Are your temping times inconsistent? That could lead FF to be off on what your actualy O day is.


----------



## Firsttimer919

I almost have 37-43 day cycle girl cd 10!!! Sorry no advice babe just waiting .... My dr did put me on clomid tho!!


----------



## cmwilson

Lisa92881 said:


> Crosshairs! Wooohoooo! :happydance:

Yay crosshairs!! :happydance:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Rach that's when my DH had to go to work at 5am in the morning and I had to adjust them all


----------



## sammy1987xxx

hi all thanx for the welcomes. 
I am addicted to this site now especially this thread :)
Looking forward to reading more bfp stories!! 
Sending loads of positivity to all :) 

Xxxxx


----------



## NewMrs2011

wouldnt it be great if you could just ovulate on demand!!!


----------



## Rachel789

Tell me about it! I am such a control freak it drives me crazy that there is nothing I can do about this! And not to mention everyone being pg around me doesnt help the matter :dohh:


----------



## NewMrs2011

Yeah and it's a million times worse when you have extra long cycles!

I'm sure you notice/hear about pregnant people more often when you are ttc!


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Hey ladies, I don't temp (plan on starting next cycle if this one doesn't work out) but was wondering if you all O before or after your LH surge? I read online that is was usually 1-2 days after...Im so jealous of women that BD and BAM! they're preggo without even thinking about it.


----------



## cmwilson

Mrs.stefka said:


> Hey ladies, I don't temp (plan on starting next cycle if this one doesn't work out) but was wondering if you all O before or after your LH surge? I read online that is was usually 1-2 days after...Im so jealous of women that BD and BAM! they're preggo without even thinking about it.

It's after the LH surge, not that I have experienced that lately. Yeah I wish I was one of those people who just got pregnant after bding once. To be so lucky!


----------



## cmwilson

Is it just me or does it seem like there are babies and pregnant women everywhere?! It just gets so disheartening. :cry:


----------



## Lucy529

hey ladies, 

i was wondering if it was ok to join i too have long cycles have just begun metformin in sept and got a bfp but that ended in an ectopic pregnancy we are hoping to try again soon i got af exactly 6 weeks after surgery and was happy to know that i had actually od and then this cycle am on CD44 and just wanting to start af but no o i am in need of women that get how frustrating long cycles can be thanks


----------



## foquita

welcome to all the new girls :D


----------



## NewMrs2011

Morning ladies :)

Bit confused with my chart this morning, it's been telling me for days now that I'm 'most fertile'. Is it broken!?


----------



## whigfield

I'm guessing because of your CM? Be interesting to see what happens with your temps tomorrow!


----------



## whigfield

cmwilson said:


> Is it just me or does it seem like there are babies and pregnant women everywhere?! It just gets so disheartening. :cry:

Know the feeling. :cry: I live on a RAF base which makes it even worse - everyone has babies!!


----------



## whigfield

Mrs.stefka said:


> Hey ladies, I don't temp (plan on starting next cycle if this one doesn't work out) but was wondering if you all O before or after your LH surge? I read online that is was usually 1-2 days after...Im so jealous of women that BD and BAM! they're preggo without even thinking about it.

Omg I wish I was one of those people too!

@Lucy welcome, I think everyone here definitely understands the frustration of long cycles :flower:


----------



## foquita

great to have you back whigfield :hugs:


----------



## mrsc81

These tww are annoying! One cycle its no sore boobs, next its sore boobs, no cramping then cramping, spotting, no spotting.. its just so inconsistent i cant symptom spot because its all happened before! Lol


----------



## whigfield

Thanks foquita :hug: It's nice to feel like we're actually TTC again! :)


----------



## foquita

me and you are so next in line for our BFPs :winkwink: we have to be! :haha:


----------



## NewMrs2011

whigfield said:


> I'm guessing because of your CM? Be interesting to see what happens with your temps tomorrow!

Should I be hoping for a rise? :)


----------



## NewMrs2011

mrsc81 said:


> These tww are annoying! One cycle its no sore boobs, next its sore boobs, no cramping then cramping, spotting, no spotting.. its just so inconsistent i cant symptom spot because its all happened before! Lol

Lol, I know the feeling! I symptom spot but then I have to remind myself I haven't even ov'd yet! Please tell me this is not just me?


----------



## MollyMalone

Hey girls! Ughh still sick! Just wanting to have a proper meal and don't feel sick at the mere thought of it!:cry: 

had my lh surge today, and a temp drop. My cervix seems high enough, but firm-ish and closed. It felt a bit open yesterday though :wacko:. That said, it could be that my lh levels are high again because of PCOS as I have very little cm, but then again I could be dehydrated because I keep gettin sick and don't eat... I guess will see within the next few days..

on the plus side though, I got great news today!! DH n I are booking flights to spend a week in a huge house with his whole family in Italy. We'll be spending a day or 2 in Milan at his uncle's then will be heading to Tuscany. The plan is to visit different places during the day, then learn traditional cooking in the evening. I cannot wait for April! On top of that my mom is visiting next week (she lives in Ireland, while we live in Spain), and I'll be going over to Dublin for my graduation next month (just for a weekend though), but at least there are a few things I can look forward to within the next few months if I don't get my BFP or ovulation even.


----------



## Rachel789

NewMrs2011 said:


> Morning ladies :)
> 
> Bit confused with my chart this morning, it's been telling me for days now that I'm 'most fertile'. Is it broken!?

The reason it is saying this is probably due to the type of cm you logged in it. FF will say you may be fertile if you log ewcm or watery cm. If you are like me watery cm could mean you may or may not be fertile. I had watery/ewcm a few times my last cycle and it ended up anovulatory. Just keep testing-fx something happens for you soon!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:hi: cd40 here and this morning I had a temp drop


----------



## Rachel789

You are still above the coverline so you still have a chance! Are you still spotting or cramping?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Oop's sorry forgot to update on that 

No spotting or cramping


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Hi girls
Does anyone chart there cm? I'm only on cd 11 and mucus has changed wen I looked online it sed its the mucus just before ovulation? Anyone with irregular 35-45 day periods keep a log of there cm who could advise? Anyone out there wana buddy up I'll be more than happy :) 
I think I'm driving my bf insane lol!!
All the best to everyone hope u all get ur ovulation days really soon :)xxxxxx


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Forgot to add it isn't ewcm its cloudy kinda tacky (tmi) xxxxxxx


----------



## seabean

sammy1987xxx said:


> Forgot to add it isn't ewcm its cloudy kinda tacky (tmi) xxxxxxx

EWCM or watery CM is the most fertile kind right before ovulation. In my long cycle I had that a few times, almost like my body kept trying to ovulate but never did. I think other girls on here have had similar patterns/experiences in their long cycles. 

Cloudy/tacky sounds more like sticky CM, which is probably less fertile. But you never know. Last cycle I didn't temp or use OPKs, and just BD'd like every other day just to be safe, because I didn't want to just rely on CM or position. So I wouldn't just wait for EWCM, because not all women get that as a sign. 

Good luck!


----------



## MollyMalone

"https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/38f1bf/

This month's chart, fingers crossed it's ovulation n not jus PCOS. We'll see within the next few days, but it'd be great if I didn't need clomid in the end....

Still feeling sick,not as bad as this morning...hopefully i will stay that way so I can :sex: with DH tonight...


----------



## Mrs.stefka

I'm having this weird annoying cramping. I was hoping it was because of implantation last cycle but it turned out to be nothing. It's primarily on my left side. Do any of you know if this is common just after ovulation? Im thinking I should just get to the doctor and rule out a couple of things Im hoping isn't the cause. For any of you with PCOS, what was your first symptom?


----------



## MollyMalone

Mrs.stefka said:


> I'm having this weird annoying cramping. I was hoping it was because of implantation last cycle but it turned out to be nothing. It's primarily on my left side. Do any of you know if this is common just after ovulation? Im thinking I should just get to the doctor and rule out a couple of things Im hoping isn't the cause. For any of you with PCOS, what was your first symptom?

That's weird.... I have PCOS but never heard of that...are u sure ur not ovulating late??:shrug:


----------



## Mrs.stefka

I'm not really sure? I'm not temping this month. I had ewcm the past 3 days and its turned back to watery today. I guess anything is possible when it comes to my crazy cycles!!


----------



## MollyMalone

Watery is considered fertile. I'd say you are ovulating...

start bding just in case :happydance:


----------



## Mrs.stefka

We have been doing it so much I'm sick of it, haha. I will for sure keep on til there's a bun in the oven though!!


----------



## Lucy529

ladies i have a question and sorry but tmi have you guys ever had brown discharge? am due for af this week well 2 days ago and it had been brown and then red and then brown again i dont need a pad or tampon just a liner, can anyone shed some light? am so confused should i count it as CD1 ?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Lucy529 said:


> ladies i have a question and sorry but tmi have you guys ever had brown discharge? am due for af this week well 2 days ago and it had been brown and then red and then brown again i dont need a pad or tampon just a liner, can anyone shed some light? am so confused should i count it as CD1 ?

Honestly I had this happen to me back in Nov. 2011, but I did count the red as cd1 because i would've had a 83cd.


----------



## Lucy529

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Lucy529 said:
> 
> 
> ladies i have a question and sorry but tmi have you guys ever had brown discharge? am due for af this week well 2 days ago and it had been brown and then red and then brown again i dont need a pad or tampon just a liner, can anyone shed some light? am so confused should i count it as CD1 ?
> 
> Honestly I had this happen to me back in Nov. 2011, but I did count the red as cd1 because i would've had a 83cd.Click to expand...

yeah am counting it as CD1 as it is about when i would start af anyway it confuses me bc last month i did o and got my period smack on CD42 exactly 6 weeks post surgery and then this month no o and this crap but oh well i guess on to march i go thanks for responsding it is nice to know am not alone although it sucks that we have to go through it


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Lucy529 said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy529 said:
> 
> 
> ladies i have a question and sorry but tmi have you guys ever had brown discharge? am due for af this week well 2 days ago and it had been brown and then red and then brown again i dont need a pad or tampon just a liner, can anyone shed some light? am so confused should i count it as CD1 ?
> 
> Honestly I had this happen to me back in Nov. 2011, but I did count the red as cd1 because i would've had a 83cd.Click to expand...
> 
> yeah am counting it as CD1 as it is about when i would start af anyway it confuses me bc last month i did o and got my period smack on CD42 exactly 6 weeks post surgery and then this month no o and this crap but oh well i guess on to march i go thanks for responsding it is nice to know am not alone although it sucks that we have to go through itClick to expand...

Yeah, I understand It's hard sometimes because I can have cycles that are just spotting for about 3/4 day and I can't really tell because I don't use pads or tompons.

SOFTCUPS is my friend :haha:


----------



## cmwilson

Lisa92881 said:


> Crosshairs! Wooohoooo! :happydance:

Chart is looking good Lisa! How are you feeling?


----------



## Lisa92881

cmwilson said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> Crosshairs! Wooohoooo! :happydance:
> 
> Chart is looking good Lisa! How are you feeling?Click to expand...

Thanks! :) I was excited about my temp rise, til I looked at my last few charts and realized that my temps are similar. Haha. I have some cramps today, but I also had them last cycle around this time, I'm guessing it's the Clomid. So I'm good, and happy that I have a few cycles to compare this one to so I don't get my hopes way up!


----------



## cmwilson

Lisa92881 said:


> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> Crosshairs! Wooohoooo! :happydance:
> 
> Chart is looking good Lisa! How are you feeling?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! :) I was excited about my temp rise, til I looked at my last few charts and realized that my temps are similar. Haha. I have some cramps today, but I also had them last cycle around this time, I'm guessing it's the Clomid. So I'm good, and happy that I have a few cycles to compare this one to so I don't get my hopes way up!Click to expand...

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you! :flower: Keep us informed!


----------



## foquita

fingers crossed for you lisa! :kiss: 

it's so hard keeping up with this thread :haha: 

I'm CD3 today, just took 80mg of soy and I'm going to take 120mg tomorrow, 160mg on sunday and monday and 200mg on tuesday! :D then I have another docs appointment on tuesday so I'm feeling pretty positive again :D


----------



## NewMrs2011

Well today I had a slight temp rise...hoping this is a good sign :)


----------



## whigfield

foquita said:


> me and you are so next in line for our BFPs :winkwink: we have to be! :haha:

lmao! With you on that one :thumbup: :happydance:


----------



## whigfield

NewMrs2011 said:


> Well today I had a slight temp rise...hoping this is a good sign :)

Let's hope it keeps rising! :D How often do you do OPKs?


----------



## MandyBoo

After 9 days of Provera... I finally ended a 74 day cycle! Woo! :happydance:

HSG showed blocked tubes last week - so I'm pretty sure we are out until I have my lap. But I am sending LOTS of baby dust to all of you ladies!!!!!!!!! :dust:


----------



## whigfield

Good luck Lisa! 

Oooo foquita, that's exciting! I really want to try soy - let me know how it all goes for you? I might give it a go next cycle - you'll have to let me know what brand you bought. :haha:

I started temping yesterday so have a really pathetic looking chart, heehee! Wish I'd started at the beginning of the cycle but ah well, better late than never. :shrug:


----------



## whigfield

MandyBoo said:


> After 9 days of Provera... I finally ended a 74 day cycle! Woo! :happydance:
> 
> HSG showed blocked tubes last week - so I'm pretty sure we are out until I have my lap. But I am sending LOTS of baby dust to all of you ladies!!!!!!!!! :dust:

Yay!! I never knew such relief until I got AF after a 7-8 month cycle, god bless Provera and Norethisterone! :haha:

Good luck though, do you have the lap booked or waiting? x


----------



## MandyBoo

whigfield said:


> MandyBoo said:
> 
> 
> After 9 days of Provera... I finally ended a 74 day cycle! Woo! :happydance:
> 
> HSG showed blocked tubes last week - so I'm pretty sure we are out until I have my lap. But I am sending LOTS of baby dust to all of you ladies!!!!!!!!! :dust:
> 
> Yay!! I never knew such relief until I got AF after a 7-8 month cycle, god bless Provera and Norethisterone! :haha:
> 
> Good luck though, do you have the lap booked or waiting? xClick to expand...

I am seeing my doctor this morning. Hoping he books it then - waiting is the worst part!


----------



## whigfield

Good luck! Fingers crossed he books it for you and you don't have to wait for ages! I know how much waiting sucks! :thumbup:


----------



## foquita

I just got it out of tesco, £3 for 30 :D I'm really hoping it works, pleeeeaaase let it work :happydance: 

I can't decide whether to temp this cycle or not, haven't temped for over 6 months...


----------



## whigfield

Temp! I'd love to track your chart on this soy cycle :D x


----------



## foquita

I'll give it a bash, I'm worried I become obsessed with my temps like the last time though! I'll be your soy guinea pig whigfield :haha:

I want a nice neat chart and not the erratic temps of last time!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Morning Ladies


----------



## mrsc81

I might give soy a go soon


----------



## foquita

morning hotpink :) 

and mrsc81 i'll be your soy guinea pig too :haha:


----------



## whigfield

foquita said:


> I'll give it a bash, I'm worried I become obsessed with my temps like the last time though! I'll be your soy guinea pig whigfield :haha:
> 
> I want a nice neat chart and not the erratic temps of last time!

Did you temp orally?


----------



## whigfield

Hi hotpink, mrsc! :wave:


----------



## Rachel789

I am very interested to see how the soy works out for you! I have been on Vitex for about 1.5 months, so if I see no difference in the next cycle or two I will give soy a try instead!


----------



## foquita

yeah I temped orally, should I do it the other way do you think? I sleep with my mouth open quite a lot I think so that probably affected my temps? 

February has been good to me already so I feel really positive about this cycle! :D I have a good feeling, I'll be happy even to have a shorter cycle though!


----------



## foquita

official thread guinea pig then rachel? :haha: I read a thread called 'soy isoflavones. nature's Clomid' and there are sooo many success stories!


----------



## whigfield

foquita said:


> yeah I temped orally, should I do it the other way do you think? I sleep with my mouth open quite a lot I think so that probably affected my temps?
> 
> February has been good to me already so I feel really positive about this cycle! :D I have a good feeling, I'll be happy even to have a shorter cycle though!

I got erratic temps when I temped orally too, chronic mouth breather here! :haha: I'm temping vaginally now and so far (in 2 days), it's looking neater!

Fingers crossed for you honey :)


----------



## mrsc81

Rachel this is my 2nd cycle using vitex and i will be having a 37/38 day cycle currently 6/7 dpo, previous cycle was 42 days, one before 54!


----------



## foquita

thanks love :hugs: this is a stupid question but how far in should I put the thermometer? :blush:


----------



## whigfield

lol! I think just the tip in is probably enough but I put it in until it gets to the wider bit if that makes sense? :blush:


----------



## Rachel789

mrsc81 said:


> Rachel this is my 2nd cycle using vitex and i will be having a 37/38 day cycle currently 6/7 dpo, previous cycle was 42 days, one before 54!

How much do you take? Is it tincture or capsules? Do you stop at O?


----------



## whigfield

Rachel789 said:


> mrsc81 said:
> 
> 
> Rachel this is my 2nd cycle using vitex and i will be having a 37/38 day cycle currently 6/7 dpo, previous cycle was 42 days, one before 54!
> 
> How much do you take? Is it tincture or capsules? Do you stop at O?Click to expand...

Was just about to ask this! :)


----------



## foquita

yeah that makes perfect sense whigfield! I'm going to start doing my temps on monday when I will be CD6 :D


----------



## mrsc81

Ive been taking 1000mg tablet form until and including the 1st peak on my cbfm.
I think i might try 2000mg next cycle, as it says take 1-2


----------



## Rachel789

hmm I wonder if the tincture is different from the capsules. Mine says 28 drops is 1000 mg so I would think that would be equivalent to your 1000 mg? My directions say take 3000-6000 mg a day! That just seems insane to me.

I was taking 1000 mg the whole cycle then I upped it to 1400 mg a few days before AF showed on CD 38 and my cycle was anov. I somehow wonder if upping my dosage caused AF to show or if it was a coicidence. I have never had an anov cycle before. Now I am wonder if I should just stay with 1000 mg this cycle or up it to the 1400 mg again. :shrug:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I need to go back to bed I'm so sleepy


----------



## mrsc81

Rachel789 said:


> hmm I wonder if the tincture is different from the capsules. Mine says 28 drops is 1000 mg so I would think that would be equivalent to your 1000 mg? My directions say take 3000-6000 mg a day! That just seems insane to me.
> 
> I was taking 1000 mg the whole cycle then I upped it to 1400 mg a few days before AF showed on CD 38 and my cycle was anov. I somehow wonder if upping my dosage caused AF to show or if it was a coicidence. I have never had an anov cycle before. Now I am wonder if I should just stay with 1000 mg this cycle or up it to the 1400 mg again. :shrug:

I think whichever dosage you decide to take you should stick with it for that cycle, i worry about keep changing dosage and adding new things in all the time.


----------



## Rachel789

your right, I mean it could have been a coicidence but I can't help but wonder if that somehow cause AF to show. But I think if I start with 1400 mg from beginning it should be ok.


----------



## NewMrs2011

whigfield said:


> NewMrs2011 said:
> 
> 
> Well today I had a slight temp rise...hoping this is a good sign :)
> 
> Let's hope it keeps rising! :D How often do you do OPKs?Click to expand...

I've been doing them twice a day for the last few days. No idea if this is right or not cos this is the first time I've used them!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Took a nap and i'm still so tired


----------



## multibabyz4me

My last Cycle was 36 days... Ugh I am just so confused on calculating ovulation and totally frustrated.


----------



## mrsc81

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Took a nap and i'm still so tired

When are you testing??


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

mrsc81 said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> Took a nap and i'm still so tired
> 
> When are you testing??Click to expand...

I tested this morning with FMU I think I seen something, but I do know Ill test tomorrow again that would make me 11dpo


----------



## MommyDream

Hi ladies :) I had my ultrasound this morning and my doctor said I've already ovulated! So weird. I am shocked actually. Worlds earliest ovulation for me I guess..,,


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

MommyDream said:


> Hi ladies :) I had my ultrasound this morning and my doctor said I've already ovulated! So weird. I am shocked actually. Worlds earliest ovulation for me I guess..,,

That's some good new hun FX for you.


----------



## whigfield

NewMrs2011 said:


> whigfield said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewMrs2011 said:
> 
> 
> Well today I had a slight temp rise...hoping this is a good sign :)
> 
> Let's hope it keeps rising! :D How often do you do OPKs?Click to expand...
> 
> I've been doing them twice a day for the last few days. No idea if this is right or not cos this is the first time I've used them!Click to expand...

No that's good! I should be testing twice a day but I never manage to! :dohh:


----------



## whigfield

multibabyz4me said:


> My last Cycle was 36 days... Ugh I am just so confused on calculating ovulation and totally frustrated.

Are you charting? :)


----------



## whigfield

Hotpink_Mom said:


> mrsc81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> Took a nap and i'm still so tired
> 
> When are you testing??Click to expand...
> 
> I tested this morning with FMU I think I seen something, but I do know Ill test tomorrow again that would make me 11dpoClick to expand...

Fingers crossed for you hun :thumbup:


----------



## whigfield

MommyDream said:


> Hi ladies :) I had my ultrasound this morning and my doctor said I've already ovulated! So weird. I am shocked actually. Worlds earliest ovulation for me I guess..,,

YAY!! Congratulations on O, what CD was that for you??


----------



## MommyDream

whigfield said:


> MommyDream said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies :) I had my ultrasound this morning and my doctor said I've already ovulated! So weird. I am shocked actually. Worlds earliest ovulation for me I guess..,,
> 
> YAY!! Congratulations on O, what CD was that for you??Click to expand...

No sure yet really. I think I may have o'd on cd 19.... Crazy!


----------



## NewMrs2011

whigfield said:


> NewMrs2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whigfield said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewMrs2011 said:
> 
> 
> Well today I had a slight temp rise...hoping this is a good sign :)
> 
> Let's hope it keeps rising! :D How often do you do OPKs?Click to expand...
> 
> I've been doing them twice a day for the last few days. No idea if this is right or not cos this is the first time I've used them!Click to expand...
> 
> No that's good! I should be testing twice a day but I never manage to! :dohh:Click to expand...

It's becoming a bit of an addiction lol


----------



## whigfield

MommyDream said:


> whigfield said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MommyDream said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies :) I had my ultrasound this morning and my doctor said I've already ovulated! So weird. I am shocked actually. Worlds earliest ovulation for me I guess..,,
> 
> YAY!! Congratulations on O, what CD was that for you??Click to expand...
> 
> No sure yet really. I think I may have o'd on cd 19.... Crazy!Click to expand...

That's awesome! :happydance: Were you on clomid or anything this cycle?


----------



## whigfield

@NewMrs lol! Tempting me, I think I'll go do an OPK right now!


----------



## whigfield

Doh! Still negative. Ah well!


----------



## MommyDream

whigfield said:


> MommyDream said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whigfield said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MommyDream said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies :) I had my ultrasound this morning and my doctor said I've already ovulated! So weird. I am shocked actually. Worlds earliest ovulation for me I guess..,,
> 
> YAY!! Congratulations on O, what CD was that for you??Click to expand...
> 
> No sure yet really. I think I may have o'd on cd 19.... Crazy!Click to expand...
> 
> That's awesome! :happydance: Were you on clomid or anything this cycle?Click to expand...

Nope not on anything. I've been taking Vitex every day though, so maybe it's started to click in. I did have EWCM for the first time this cycle too. I how we bd'd enough. We were major bd slackers thinking I would ovulate until cd 40!


----------



## MommyDream

whigfield said:


> Doh! Still negative. Ah well!

Boo. What cd?


----------



## NewMrs2011

All mine have been negative too :( and I dont think i will ov at all :(

Im desperate to try different things to see if I can kickstart my cycles again but trying to wait until I have spoken to my doctor. 

Why do I do this to myself.....I get a silly idea in my head and it spirals out of control and I start to panic because I think I'll never get a BFP aghhh


----------



## sherbut

hi ladies, i am on day 46 today, randomly did an opk and i had a positive :) i thought i wasnt gonna so im mega happy :) but the thing i wanted to ask, is it possible to get pregnant that late in the cycle? i am worried that old uterus lining and all that would be bad? is that true? thanks x


----------



## whigfield

MommyDream said:


> whigfield said:
> 
> 
> Doh! Still negative. Ah well!
> 
> Boo. What cd?Click to expand...

CD 26... But I may have ovulated already haha: VERY VERY DOUBTFUL!), I'm not sure if I will even O but we'll see, hopefully!

@NewMrs I am in exactly the same place but trying to stay very calm! I'm terrified I will have another 7-8 month cycle but I have some norethisterone saved and will force an AF if I go over 3 months I think. 

@sherbut Oh that's fab! I'm not sure if that's true or not BUT I have heard of women O'ing very late into their cycles and still going onto conceive healthy babies - anything is possible so get BDing! :) xx


----------



## NewMrs2011

I have a pack of norethisterone in the cupboard that I was prescribed last year but never used. I was reading up on it the other day but I just need to try and wait til I speak to my doctor and get my blood results


----------



## Rachel789

MommyDream said:


> whigfield said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MommyDream said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whigfield said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MommyDream said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies :) I had my ultrasound this morning and my doctor said I've already ovulated! So weird. I am shocked actually. Worlds earliest ovulation for me I guess..,,
> 
> YAY!! Congratulations on O, what CD was that for you??Click to expand...
> 
> No sure yet really. I think I may have o'd on cd 19.... Crazy!Click to expand...
> 
> That's awesome! :happydance: Were you on clomid or anything this cycle?Click to expand...
> 
> Nope not on anything. I've been taking Vitex every day though, so maybe it's started to click in. I did have EWCM for the first time this cycle too. I how we bd'd enough. We were major bd slackers thinking I would ovulate until cd 40!Click to expand...

How long have you been on Vitex? How much are you taking? What for, liquid or capsules?

I have been taking it for 1.5 months with no different in my cycle yet. I am hoping to see a difference this one!


----------



## MommyDream

Rachel-i have been taking Vitex since December (?). I take 1000mg capsules once a day. I don't have Any side effects that others have mentioned so I'm going to keep taking it.


----------



## whigfield

Oh that's amazing! I think if this cycle doesn't even out I'll start taking vitex next cycle! :)


----------



## Rachel789

MommyDream said:


> Rachel-i have been taking Vitex since December (?). I take 1000mg capsules once a day. I don't have Any side effects that others have mentioned so I'm going to keep taking it.

Do you take it throughout your cycle or stop when you ovulate?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I'm going to take a long cycle break from TTC ladies.


----------



## Lisa92881

Hotpink_Mom said:


> I'm going to take a long cycle break from TTC ladies.

:hugs: Do what's best for you. Lots of girls get pregnant on a break. Don't leave us though!! :winkwink:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Lisa92881 said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to take a long cycle break from TTC ladies.
> 
> :hugs: Do what's best for you. Lots of girls get pregnant on a break. Don't leave us though!! :winkwink:Click to expand...

I'm not leaving just taking a break


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Ahh!! I am definitely O'd 3 days ago but I am getting a lot of ewcm againg today...Do any of you know if this is a good sign


----------



## NewMrs2011

Another temp rise today, not much but still a good sign, right? (fingers & toes crossed!)


----------



## whigfield

Hotpink_Mom said:


> I'm going to take a long cycle break from TTC ladies.

Still check in with us though! :flower:


----------



## whigfield

Mrs.stefka said:


> Ahh!! I am definitely O'd 3 days ago but I am getting a lot of ewcm againg today...Do any of you know if this is a good sign

Did you definitely O? I'm pretty sure I heard EWCM after O is a good sign :happydance:


----------



## whigfield

NewMrs2011 said:


> Another temp rise today, not much but still a good sign, right? (fingers & toes crossed!)

FX that you O'd hun!! :) Out of interest, if you removed some of the negative OPKs, would FF give you tentative crosshairs?


----------



## MommyDream

Rachel789 said:


> MommyDream said:
> 
> 
> Rachel-i have been taking Vitex since December (?). I take 1000mg capsules once a day. I don't have Any side effects that others have mentioned so I'm going to keep taking it.
> 
> Do you take it throughout your cycle or stop when you ovulate?Click to expand...

I take it throughout! Not sure I'd that's right though.... Have you herd otherwise?


----------



## Rachel789

Well I am reallllllllly confused right now. I had a light period (simlar to my other periods-I even cramped the first day a little) and never O'ed last cycle so I guess I started a new cycle 5 days ago. Well yesterday I noticed my nipples were a little sore/sensitive which only happens to me a few days after I O. Then this a.m. my temp went up significantly. My temp has only ever been this high in the over 4 months I have been charting if one of a few things happened:

1. I ovulated
2. I drank a significant amount the night before
3. I had a bad nights sleep when using our down comforter because I kept waking up hot and sweaty.

Well I didn't drink last night and I slept great and was not hot when I woke up. And on top of that my nips are sore like after I O. WTH is going on? I am sooooooooooooo confused I don't know what to think of this. It can't be possible I O'ed while I was bleeding like that so what is my body doing?


----------



## Rachel789

MommyDream said:


> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MommyDream said:
> 
> 
> Rachel-i have been taking Vitex since December (?). I take 1000mg capsules once a day. I don't have Any side effects that others have mentioned so I'm going to keep taking it.
> 
> Do you take it throughout your cycle or stop when you ovulate?Click to expand...
> 
> I take it throughout! Not sure I'd that's right though.... Have you herd otherwise?Click to expand...

I have actually heard both ways and I still can't decide how to take it. But I feel like if you stop every month at O how can it have a chance to build in your system and work? Because it is a slow acting herb I would think it is best taken consistently. But I get nervous taking any herbs when I may be pregnant.


----------



## NewMrs2011

whigfield said:


> NewMrs2011 said:
> 
> 
> Another temp rise today, not much but still a good sign, right? (fingers & toes crossed!)
> 
> FX that you O'd hun!! :) Out of interest, if you removed some of the negative OPKs, would FF give you tentative crosshairs?Click to expand...

I've removed them but nothing seems to have happened?


----------



## whigfield

Rachel789 said:


> Well I am reallllllllly confused right now. I had a light period (simlar to my other periods-I even cramped the first day a little) and never O'ed last cycle so I guess I started a new cycle 5 days ago. Well yesterday I noticed my nipples were a little sore/sensitive which only happens to me a few days after I O. Then this a.m. my temp went up significantly. My temp has only ever been this high in the over 4 months I have been charting if one of a few things happened:
> 
> 1. I ovulated
> 2. I drank a significant amount the night before
> 3. I had a bad nights sleep when using our down comforter because I kept waking up hot and sweaty.
> 
> Well I didn't drink last night and I slept great and was not hot when I woke up. And on top of that my nips are sore like after I O. WTH is going on? I am sooooooooooooo confused I don't know what to think of this. It can't be possible I O'ed while I was bleeding like that so what is my body doing?

That is really weird! Be interesting to see if your temps stay high!


----------



## whigfield

NewMrs2011 said:


> whigfield said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewMrs2011 said:
> 
> 
> Another temp rise today, not much but still a good sign, right? (fingers & toes crossed!)
> 
> FX that you O'd hun!! :) Out of interest, if you removed some of the negative OPKs, would FF give you tentative crosshairs?Click to expand...
> 
> I've removed them but nothing seems to have happened?Click to expand...

I'm guessing because your temps were high before, well, let's just see what happens with your temps now, if they stay high it could be that you O'd? Do you feel like you O'd?


----------



## NewMrs2011

I've really no idea. I have felt a few twinges n cramps down there but dunno how much of it is in my head! This is the first cycle I've tracked in any way so it's all new to me anyway.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Having a cold suck so bad


----------



## Lisa92881

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Having a cold suck so bad

Yeah it does. I've had a cough for...4 weeks now!! Sucks working with preschoolers sometimes, I catch everything! Haha. But maybe your cold is a BFP symptom!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

NO BFN this morning and AF is here cd1 for me


----------



## Lisa92881

Aw, I'm sorry. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

It's okay Lisa I'm on a break this cycle anyways


----------



## Lisa92881

That's right. :dohh: So hard to keep up with everybody! :haha:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:haha: Let's see if soy with help with this cycle though


----------



## cmwilson

Lisa92881 said:


> That's right. :dohh: So hard to keep up with everybody! :haha:

Another temp rise for you this morning! :happydance:


----------



## Lisa92881

cmwilson said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> That's right. :dohh: So hard to keep up with everybody! :haha:
> 
> Another temp rise for you this morning! :happydance:Click to expand...

I knowwwww, so hard not to get my hopes up, cause eeeek it looks pretty good doesn't it?! Haha.


----------



## cmwilson

Lisa92881 said:


> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> That's right. :dohh: So hard to keep up with everybody! :haha:
> 
> Another temp rise for you this morning! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I knowwwww, so hard not to get my hopes up, cause eeeek it looks pretty good doesn't it?! Haha.Click to expand...

It looks real good! You don't have to get your hopes up, I'll get my hopes up for you! :haha:


----------



## Lisa92881

:rofl: Ok good plan, you get your hopes up and I'll just stay cool, calm, and collected. :winkwink:


----------



## cmwilson

Lisa92881 said:


> :rofl: Ok good plan, you get your hopes up and I'll just stay cool, calm, and collected. :winkwink:

I like that plan! :thumbup:


----------



## Rachel789

Lisa-your chart is looking good so far, I hope you get your BFP this time!

I am really curious to see what my temp will be tomorrow. Maybe this was just a fluke I will have to see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## cmwilson

Rachel789 said:


> Lisa-your chart is looking good so far, I hope you get your BFP this time!
> 
> I am really curious to see what my temp will be tomorrow. Maybe this was just a fluke I will have to see what tomorrow brings.

Hope it works out for you! Let us know! :flower:


----------



## whigfield

Checking in! I started temping pretty late in my cycle and had some EWCM 2 days ago, then a temp drop, and now temp shot back up. Could it possibly be O? I have no idea if I've O'd already (but it's highly unlikely :haha:) or whether I should have seen a positive OPK.. Though I've never had one before! :blush:


----------



## NewMrs2011

It's all sounding good for you! I'm in a similar situation, got cm, temp rise, but no + opk. It's so confusing isn't it!


----------



## whigfield

Tell me about it! :wacko: Have you ever had a positive OPK before? Your chart is looking good to me. :thumbup:


----------



## NewMrs2011

I'm keeping my fingers crossed! Nope never had one before, only started using them on Monday and I got so excited when I seen a faint line until I realised it was negative!


----------



## Lisa92881

whigfield said:


> Checking in! I started temping pretty late in my cycle and had some EWCM 2 days ago, then a temp drop, and now temp shot back up. Could it possibly be O? I have no idea if I've O'd already (but it's highly unlikely :haha:) or whether I should have seen a positive OPK.. Though I've never had one before! :blush:

Did you do an opk on cd 27? Your low temp combined with ewcm makes me think maybe you did ov that day, but just missed your positive opk ?


----------



## Rachel789

Well temp is still up today. This is weirding me out. I never have temps this high till I O. And it always takes a couple days after I O till they're even reach this high of a temp. And my nipples feel more sensitive which happens a few days or so after I O. This makes no sense though. It can't be possible to O while bleeding is it?

My "period" was light but not much lighter than my normal ones. I had mild cramping the first day or so...

So what now? Will I get my period again soon?? Ugh I hate this confusion. 

If I change my period days to spotting and it goes back to one long cycle I get cross hairs on CD 34. 

I think I may start a thread about this and see if this has happened to anyone else. I really don't know what do to... :shrug:


----------



## whigfield

Lisa92881 said:


> whigfield said:
> 
> 
> Checking in! I started temping pretty late in my cycle and had some EWCM 2 days ago, then a temp drop, and now temp shot back up. Could it possibly be O? I have no idea if I've O'd already (but it's highly unlikely :haha:) or whether I should have seen a positive OPK.. Though I've never had one before! :blush:
> 
> Did you do an opk on cd 27? Your low temp combined with ewcm makes me think maybe you did ov that day, but just missed your positive opk ?Click to expand...

I only did one and that was negative. :dohh:


----------



## whigfield

Rachel789 said:


> Well temp is still up today. This is weirding me out. I never have temps this high till I O. And it always takes a couple days after I O till they're even reach this high of a temp. And my nipples feel more sensitive which happens a few days or so after I O. This makes no sense though. It can't be possible to O while bleeding is it?
> 
> My "period" was light but not much lighter than my normal ones. I had mild cramping the first day or so...
> 
> So what now? Will I get my period again soon?? Ugh I hate this confusion.
> 
> If I change my period days to spotting and it goes back to one long cycle I get cross hairs on CD 34.
> 
> I think I may start a thread about this and see if this has happened to anyone else. I really don't know what do to... :shrug:

Have you tried any OPKs?? Any results? And still testing for pregnancy too?


----------



## Rachel789

Havent used OPKs since I started my "period" I did do a HPT on friday but it was neg. If temps continue to stay high I will probably take another HPT next weekend.


----------



## MommyDream

I have never had a positive opk but the doctor said I have already ovulated this cycle and so does FF! I have such a horrible headache today. Boo

How is everyone else?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

How is everyone today?


----------



## whigfield

MommyDream said:


> I have never had a positive opk but the doctor said I have already ovulated this cycle and so does FF! I have such a horrible headache today. Boo
> 
> How is everyone else?

Well that's encouraging! I really hope I have :happydance:

I'm okay, how are you? And Hotpink too :flower:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Just waiting for cd3 so I can start my soy.


----------



## MommyDream

Hotpink- why the soy? Does it help?

I need a plan of attack for next cycle if this one is a no-go. It's hard to plan bd with irregular cycles so I think we are going to go back to every second day and see how it goes. 

The doc said I should come back for a true day 3 ultrasound. Has anyone had that done? I wonder if it's an external or internal ultrasound. Day 3 would mean I'm on my period, right? Maybe tmi but would that be horrible for and internal ultrasound? Lol


----------



## mrsc81

Im 8/9 dpo.. just think im out


----------



## Lisa92881

mrsc81 said:


> Im 8/9 dpo.. just think im out

:hugs: Still early chick! Hang in there. I'm right behind you at 7 dpo. One second I'm super hopeful, the next second I'm Miss Negativity. :wacko:


----------



## mrsc81

Lisa92881 said:


> mrsc81 said:
> 
> 
> Im 8/9 dpo.. just think im out
> 
> :hugs: Still early chick! Hang in there. I'm right behind you at 7 dpo. One second I'm super hopeful, the next second I'm Miss Negativity. :wacko:Click to expand...

:hugs: Same here! Im usually more hopeful earlier on, then as it gets closer to af being due i just feel out.


----------



## Lisa92881

When is your AF due? Mines due Friday.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

MommyDream, this will be my first cycle taking it.


----------



## Rachel789

I read this on a website:

The balance of hormones governs the reproductive system. Estrogen dominates the follicular phase where follicles on the ovaries form mature eggs. If this estrogen level falls suddenly, this can cause breakthrough bleeding which will look like a normal period. Women who have experienced this type of bleeding may be given estrogen supplements to avoid midcycle bleeding, but they can still become pregnant during the cycle.

So I am wondering if that is maybe what happened? Because based on my temps it appears I may have O'ed. Do you think I should change my bleeding days to spotting so FF leaves it as one cycle?


----------



## Lisa92881

Yeah, marked as spotting your chart seems to make more sense, and even looks similar to your last chart. I'd leave it like that. Good catch. :)


----------



## cmwilson

Lisa, I thought I'd ask you this question because our cycles before and after the pill are similar...before you went on clomid and you took opks did you get a lot of "close to but not positives" or were they clearly negative? Just curious.


----------



## foquita

lisaaaa your chart looks brilliant! :) 

took my fourth day of soy today! I really hope it works, got 200mg to take tomorrow and that's me :D and I started temping this morning :happydance:


----------



## mrsc81

Lisa92881 said:


> When is your AF due? Mines due Friday.

Same


----------



## MollyMalone

Hey! I was hopeful about ovulation this cycle but I don't think I did in the end so I started taking progesterone the other day. The sooner this cycle ends the better! I'm seeing my FS on friday and fingers crossed they'll finally give me clomid!


----------



## Lisa92881

cmwilson said:


> Lisa, I thought I'd ask you this question because our cycles before and after the pill are similar...before you went on clomid and you took opks did you get a lot of "close to but not positives" or were they clearly negative? Just curious.

On my one super long anovulatory cycle, I got maybe like 3-4 random days of "Wow that's a lot darker than they have been" opks, but then the next day they'd be light again. The cycle before that, which was 60 days, I think I had it happen a few times too. I never saw a positive that cycle, but I missed one day, which would have been right timing going by my typical LP and when I got my period. I don't know if it was almost a surge, or just my body's normal variation of LH, but I have noticed that with these last 2 Clomid cycles my opks are very light, then noticably darker for a day, then positive. Hope that helps. :hugs: Are you getting lots of almost positives, like your body is trying to surge but can't? Have you had bloodwork? (I know we've talked about this but can't remember haha)



foquita said:


> lisaaaa your chart looks brilliant! :)
> 
> took my fourth day of soy today! I really hope it works, got 200mg to take tomorrow and that's me :D and I started temping this morning :happydance:

Thank you. Trying so very hard not to get my hopes up! Temp went down a bit today but is still high. :shrug:



mrsc81 said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> When is your AF due? Mines due Friday.
> 
> SameClick to expand...

Let's hope she stays away from both of us, and we can test on Saturday!! :thumbup:


----------



## MommyDream

Good luck Lisa and Mrsc!


----------



## MommyDream

MollyMalone said:


> Hey! I was hopeful about ovulation this cycle but I don't think I did in the end so I started taking progesterone the other day. The sooner this cycle ends the better! I'm seeing my FS on friday and fingers crossed they'll finally give me clomid!

Good luck!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Good Luck to the ladies that are Oing soon, FX for you hunnies.


----------



## seabean

Hey ladies - it has been less than a week since I've posted, but wow there is so much to catch up on! I am sensing a few BFPs around the corner for some of you!!! :)

I had my gyno appt on Thursday to see WTF was going on with my super long AF after a super long nothing, and she started me on aygestin (similar to provera) to stop the bleeding and then bring on (another) AF to "restart" my cycle. She was pretty sure that it was all the result of my MC. I had an internal ultrasound (EWWW) and things looked fine. The US tech said my lining looks "perfect, so nice a thin" - uh, no crap it's thin, I've been bleeding for 3 weeks! She showed me my OVARIES - have you guys ever seen that before??? WOW, nature is crazy! I can't believe you can just look at your ovaries like that! Needless to say I gave them a little pep talk for this next cycle...gotta butter them up so they start ovulating again :haha:

I just got my hormone test results back today and they are all within normal. I asked for the actual values and looked them up online and they actually are very normal! :happydance: I think I was expecting something crazy to explain this all! But I am very relieved now and really hope I have a regular cycle this time around!

Sorry for the long update! Thanks for all your encouragement ladies!


----------



## foquita

that's absolutely fab seabean! :D what do your ovaries look like on ultrasound, is it weird seeing them? very pleased that everything checked out fine :D


----------



## MommyDream

Foquita- I saw my ovaries during my intern ultrasound too! Crazy! Question, maybe tmi, but curious: were you on AF during the internal ultrasound? I think I need to have that done next cycle but it's gonna be gross! Haha


----------



## foquita

I want a scan! wonder if they'll do one for me if I ask :)


----------



## seabean

MommyDream said:


> Foquita- I saw my ovaries during my intern ultrasound too! Crazy! Question, maybe tmi, but curious: were you on AF during the internal ultrasound? I think I need to have that done next cycle but it's gonna be gross! Haha

YES I was still bleeding and I even apologized but she said "honey I see EVERYTHING" and they have a disposable cover (that looks like a massive condom hehe) and everything, so it doesn't sound as messy as it seems. You have to take out your tampon though (if you have one in).

Foquita - The ovaries were so cool. I would have never known that was what I was looking at if she didn't point them out. She even pointed out my EGGS! All your eggs are there and waiting to ovulate since you were a fetus! I feel like I knew all of this from school, but it's totally different when you see it in person.


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Ok ladies, quick question. I woke up 4 times last night with the driest mouth ever. I'm talking tounge stuck to the roof of my mouth, couldn't swallow, and searching for water. Do any of you happen to know if this is a preg. symptom? I have heard of extra saliva, but not dryness. There really isn't a whole lot online about it either?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

My dr. has alway said to me that if blood work and scans makes me more have a peace of mind then go for it


----------



## whigfield

You can pay to have a private scan foquita! I did that, cost me around £150?


----------



## whigfield

Hmmm, feeling down. I think I might start Agnus Castus if my period doesn't come by CD 35. I don't think I ovulated due to the low temps.. and I'm terrified of having another 7-8 month long cycle again!


----------



## cmwilson

Lisa92881 said:


> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> Lisa, I thought I'd ask you this question because our cycles before and after the pill are similar...before you went on clomid and you took opks did you get a lot of "close to but not positives" or were they clearly negative? Just curious.
> 
> On my one super long anovulatory cycle, I got maybe like 3-4 random days of "Wow that's a lot darker than they have been" opks, but then the next day they'd be light again. The cycle before that, which was 60 days, I think I had it happen a few times too. I never saw a positive that cycle, but I missed one day, which would have been right timing going by my typical LP and when I got my period. I don't know if it was almost a surge, or just my body's normal variation of LH, but I have noticed that with these last 2 Clomid cycles my opks are very light, then noticably darker for a day, then positive. Hope that helps. :hugs: Are you getting lots of almost positives, like your body is trying to surge but can't? Have you had bloodwork? (I know we've talked about this but can't remember haha)Click to expand...

Yeah, in the beginning my tests were clearly negative but for the past few days they have been negative but definitely darker. VERY CONFUSING! I have a feeling my body is trying to surge again but is not successful. :cry: No, no bloodwork yet but if I get to cycle day 40 with no ov I am going to demand it. I have waited long enough! :growlmad:


----------



## mrsc81

Mrs.stefka said:


> Ok ladies, quick question. I woke up 4 times last night with the driest mouth ever. I'm talking tounge stuck to the roof of my mouth, couldn't swallow, and searching for water. Do any of you happen to know if this is a preg. symptom? I have heard of extra saliva, but not dryness. There really isn't a whole lot online about it either?

Being thirsty can be a pregnancy symptom.

Ive got something strange going on which has never happened before.. Today and friday after i had been to the gym i have been having cramps, start about an hour after the exercise and last about 30 mins, also i was dancing around my lounge like a looney the other day trying to burn off my nutella :haha: and i got cramps.. very odd, ive been a regular gym bunny since october 2010 and ive never had cramps after exercise :shrug:


----------



## Mrs.stefka

mrsc81 said:


> Mrs.stefka said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies, quick question. I woke up 4 times last night with the driest mouth ever. I'm talking tounge stuck to the roof of my mouth, couldn't swallow, and searching for water. Do any of you happen to know if this is a preg. symptom? I have heard of extra saliva, but not dryness. There really isn't a whole lot online about it either?
> 
> Being thirsty can be a pregnancy symptom.
> 
> Ive got something strange going on which has never happened before.. Today and friday after i had been to the gym i have been having cramps, start about an hour after the exercise and last about 30 mins, also i was dancing around my lounge like a looney the other day trying to burn off my nutella :haha: and i got cramps.. very odd, ive been a regular gym bunny since october 2010 and ive never had cramps after exercise :shrug:Click to expand...


I'm having this weird cramping too! Everytim DH and I have BD'd since last week, I have had cramping for about 10 minutes after...I hope this all means something good!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Hope that's a good sign Mrs.stefka


----------



## Lisa92881

cmwilson said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> Lisa, I thought I'd ask you this question because our cycles before and after the pill are similar...before you went on clomid and you took opks did you get a lot of "close to but not positives" or were they clearly negative? Just curious.
> 
> On my one super long anovulatory cycle, I got maybe like 3-4 random days of "Wow that's a lot darker than they have been" opks, but then the next day they'd be light again. The cycle before that, which was 60 days, I think I had it happen a few times too. I never saw a positive that cycle, but I missed one day, which would have been right timing going by my typical LP and when I got my period. I don't know if it was almost a surge, or just my body's normal variation of LH, but I have noticed that with these last 2 Clomid cycles my opks are very light, then noticably darker for a day, then positive. Hope that helps. :hugs: Are you getting lots of almost positives, like your body is trying to surge but can't? Have you had bloodwork? (I know we've talked about this but can't remember haha)Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, in the beginning my tests were clearly negative but for the past few days they have been negative but definitely darker. VERY CONFUSING! I have a feeling my body is trying to surge again but is not successful. :cry: No, no bloodwork yet but if I get to cycle day 40 with no ov I am going to demand it. I have waited long enough! :growlmad:Click to expand...

That's right, we talked about you being more demanding. :haha:

Yeah I would definitely ask about bloodwork....but keep in mind that it might not show something wrong, which is good but frustrating at the same time. That's the case with me. :dohh: You may just need some Provera and/or Clomid to give your body a little boot in the ass and get it moving. :winkwink:


----------



## Rachel789

Well temp is still up, it has been the same for the past few days. I still have no clue what is happening and am not 100% sure I o'ed or what. But I do have my usual post O signs but the bleeding really threw me off. I still can't decide if I should have left the bleeding on my chart and started a new cycle. :wacko:


----------



## whigfield

Rachel789 said:


> Well temp is still up, it has been the same for the past few days. I still have no clue what is happening and am not 100% sure I o'ed or what. But I do have my usual post O signs but the bleeding really threw me off. I still can't decide if I should have left the bleeding on my chart and started a new cycle. :wacko:

Have you taken a test?


----------



## Rachel789

The last test I took was on Friday. If another AF doesn't show up by Saturday I guess I will take another test. Honestly I am just seek of seeing BFNs even on OPKs so I avoid them :haha:

But I doubt I am pg I have zero symptoms except for the normal symptom I get after I O which is slightly sensitive nipples.


----------



## Lucy529

rachel is there any way that it could of been implantation bleeding? i didn't really read that far back sorry but thought i would ask


----------



## Rachel789

I really don't think so because it was a decent flow and was red. I hear that IB was usually older dried up blood. Also I think if I did O it was likely CD 39 even though FF gave me crosshairs for CD 34, I just doubt that is when I O'ed. Even if that was the day 4 DPO would be way too early for IB.


----------



## Lucy529

rachel with our bodies being as wierd as they are(at least mine) we are never really sure when things happen but i do hope that you figure out what is going on soon, sorry that you are dealing with this

i too am in the same boat i have no idea what is going on it has been over a week since i have had this brown and then red like af it did start close to when af was due and i got some advice from some ladies i think on here and was told it happened to her too i hope that it goes away soon though fx for the both of us hun


----------



## Rachel789

It is so difficult trying to figure out what our bodies are doing isn't it?? Argggg I wish I could just forget about TTC and let if happen naturally but once you start its REALLY hard to stop thinking and obsessing about it!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

That is so true Rachel


----------



## cmwilson

Lisa92881 said:


> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> Lisa, I thought I'd ask you this question because our cycles before and after the pill are similar...before you went on clomid and you took opks did you get a lot of "close to but not positives" or were they clearly negative? Just curious.
> 
> On my one super long anovulatory cycle, I got maybe like 3-4 random days of "Wow that's a lot darker than they have been" opks, but then the next day they'd be light again. The cycle before that, which was 60 days, I think I had it happen a few times too. I never saw a positive that cycle, but I missed one day, which would have been right timing going by my typical LP and when I got my period. I don't know if it was almost a surge, or just my body's normal variation of LH, but I have noticed that with these last 2 Clomid cycles my opks are very light, then noticably darker for a day, then positive. Hope that helps. :hugs: Are you getting lots of almost positives, like your body is trying to surge but can't? Have you had bloodwork? (I know we've talked about this but can't remember haha)Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, in the beginning my tests were clearly negative but for the past few days they have been negative but definitely darker. VERY CONFUSING! I have a feeling my body is trying to surge again but is not successful. :cry: No, no bloodwork yet but if I get to cycle day 40 with no ov I am going to demand it. I have waited long enough! :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> That's right, we talked about you being more demanding. :haha:
> 
> Yeah I would definitely ask about bloodwork....but keep in mind that it might not show something wrong, which is good but frustrating at the same time. That's the case with me. :dohh: You may just need some Provera and/or Clomid to give your body a little boot in the ass and get it moving. :winkwink:Click to expand...

Yeah, it's better for the bloodwork not to show something and of course that is what I'm hoping for. I think I'd feel better just knowing. The not knowing is the hardest part. My body definitely needs a kick in the butt, that's for sure! :dohh:


----------



## Lucy529

Rachel789 said:


> It is so difficult trying to figure out what our bodies are doing isn't it?? Argggg I wish I could just forget about TTC and let if happen naturally but once you start its REALLY hard to stop thinking and obsessing about it!

that happened to me back in October since i had been told that i would not be able to conceive on my own and that no dr would help me bc of other medical problems i cried about it and talked to hubby about adopting we began to look into it and even talked to my boss(they are my confidants, and shoulders to cry on) and then bam i go for a check up and bfp, it ended in an ectopic but at least i know i can conceive now if it would happen again (in the right place) i would be so ever grateful, but now that i know it can happen i have become crazy with ttc :nope: which i know only makes harder to conceive but i can't help it :dohh: 

and you are so right once i started poas it is so addicting i find myself testing for no reason at times lol :shrug: but hopefully our time will come and we will cherish it even more bc we know how hard that journey was but i guess all we can do at the moment is pray that we get those bfps soon


----------



## mrsc81

Tested this morning at 10 dpo :bfn: Maybe its too early or maybe im just not pregnant, it is what it is, nothing i can do to change it! Will test again at 12 dpo and then wait for af


----------



## Angelface2008

hoping for :witch: not to come at all! CD 45. i cannot believe it. I do not want to test again because it will break my heart!


----------



## MollyMalone

Hey, just checking in. 

Went to the Dr today and booked my operation (getting tonsils out) for the 29th of March. Couldn't do it any earlier because I'm going over to Dublin for my graduation :happydance:. That means I can do a cycle of Clomid just before it happens. The only problem is if I do get pregnant I'll have to cancel the surgery (again!), but tbh, I'm not bothered.... I'd rather be pregnant than "tonsil-less" :haha:. If it doesn't work then I'll have to wait until I'm fully recovered to start again...prob just one cycle.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Let's see if this soy make my cycle shorter than they have been


----------



## Rachel789

mrsc81 said:


> Tested this morning at 10 dpo :bfn: Maybe its too early or maybe im just not pregnant, it is what it is, nothing i can do to change it! Will test again at 12 dpo and then wait for af

10 dpo is still very early, I hope you get a BFP in a couple days! Do you temp?


----------



## Rachel789

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Let's see if this soy make my cycle shorter than they have been

I hope it works for you hotpink! I am going to keep up with you and foquita to see how soy works out for both of you. I am on Vitex but if my cycles don't get shorter within a couple months I may give soy a try if you have success with it!


----------



## Rachel789

MollyMalone said:


> Hey, just checking in.
> 
> Went to the Dr today and booked my operation (getting tonsils out) for the 29th of March. Couldn't do it any earlier because I'm going over to Dublin for my graduation :happydance:. That means I can do a cycle of Clomid just before it happens. The only problem is if I do get pregnant I'll have to cancel the surgery (again!), but tbh, I'm not bothered.... I'd rather be pregnant than "tonsil-less" :haha:. If it doesn't work then I'll have to wait until I'm fully recovered to start again...prob just one cycle.

I hope your operation goes well. Actually I hope you get your BFP so you have to put off your operation! :haha:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Rachel789 said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> Let's see if this soy make my cycle shorter than they have been
> 
> I hope it works for you hotpink! I am going to keep up with you and foquita to see how soy works out for both of you. I am on Vitex but if my cycles don't get shorter within a couple months I may give soy a try if you have success with it!Click to expand...

I took them this morning Stalk my blog I'll be writing about it there as well here


----------



## MollyMalone

Rachel789 said:


> MollyMalone said:
> 
> 
> Hey, just checking in.
> 
> Went to the Dr today and booked my operation (getting tonsils out) for the 29th of March. Couldn't do it any earlier because I'm going over to Dublin for my graduation :happydance:. That means I can do a cycle of Clomid just before it happens. The only problem is if I do get pregnant I'll have to cancel the surgery (again!), but tbh, I'm not bothered.... I'd rather be pregnant than "tonsil-less" :haha:. If it doesn't work then I'll have to wait until I'm fully recovered to start again...prob just one cycle.
> 
> I hope your operation goes well. Actually I hope you get your BFP so you have to put off your operation! :haha:Click to expand...

hahaha I hope so too! Being told that it will be worse, pain wise, than a cancer operation didn't make me look forward to it...:blush:


----------



## Rachel789

Sorry to hear you have to go through that but I am sure once you get it over with it will be worth it!


----------



## Rachel789

How is everyone else today?

I am still waiting it out over here to see what my body is doing. I am pretty sure I O'ed at some point becase my temps are never this high otherwise. But that midcycle bleeding is still a mystery to me. 

My temp today was the highest it has ever been since I started temping in October. Not sure that it means anything but still interesting. I just feel that due to the weird bleeding I do not stand much of a chance this cycle. :cry:


----------



## seabean

Rachel789 said:


> How is everyone else today?
> 
> I am still waiting it out over here to see what my body is doing. I am pretty sure I O'ed at some point becase my temps are never this high otherwise. But that midcycle bleeding is still a mystery to me.
> 
> My temp today was the highest it has ever been since I started temping in October. Not sure that it means anything but still interesting. I just feel that due to the weird bleeding I do not stand much of a chance this cycle. :cry:

Call me the queen of weird bleeding! I thought I ovulated during my bleeding too, but mine got too heavy and went on for too long that it didn't seem likely. I looked all over the internet to see what mine could have been and I think your few days of spotting don't sound too unusual. If it's mid-cycle spotting then that could be due to a combination of estrogen dipping back down after ovulation, and progesterone taking a while to rise (or being too low). Have you ever had low progesterone or issues with a short luteul phase? Those might be an explanation for the mysterious bleeding. Either that or it was breakthrough bleeding from an anovulatory cycle coming to an end and you are starting a new one. It's tough to say what you should do w/ your chart b/c it might be either one. High temps sound REALLY promising though, so maybe it was just come midcycle bleeding that won't be a big deal! Good luck!


----------



## seabean

And just to confuse me even more I got a VERY POSITIVE Opk last night. 

Just to remind you all, yesterday was day 4 of progesterone to stop my bleeding and start a new cycle. So I really don't see how this blaring positive is even possible. I only even took it b/c my ovary was slightly throbby in the afternoon and I haven't peed on a stick in a while (while = a few days :haha:). I would like to think this means I'm ovulating, but it kind of worries me that I am taking this hormone if I do and that it would mess things up. But I only have 1 more day so maybe it won't interfere with things if I really am ovulating. :wacko:


----------



## Jones9181

Hi Girls,

Im new here and not posted before so heres a little bit about me......

Came off the pill in may and cycles were approx 37-42 days ovulating anytime from CD 29-CD33. I got married in May last year then started trying in August- concieved first try, only did it once aswell!! But sadly went onto miscarry at 5.5weeks :-(.

Since then Iv only had 3 cycles of trying but my cycles getting longer- 35 days, then 39 days now i have just started AF so this will be 44days. I know some of you are much longer than me but not ovulating till atleast cd33 is an absolute killer- I desperatly want to be pregnant again and coming on AF is so heartbreaking and frustrating as I have too wait about 5 weeks to try again!!! 

Been to drs and I have normal cd3 bloods and have had scan for PCOS and its not that. I just dont know what too do- have tried agnus castus but that only shortened my cycles by 2 days or so. 

I know you girls must be suffering from the same frustrations and questionning why we dont have straight forward 28 day cycles- coming on AF every month wouldnt be so terrible if I had a 28 day cycle as I would know I only had to wait another 2 weeks to try again not 5 weeks!!!!

Do you have any words of encouragement- or maybe used any other herbal tablets that I havent tried. Dr wont refer me yet for chlomid :-( I on the other hand dont see how this can be normal!!

Wishing you all the luck in the world for your baby making........ its stressful business this TTC :hugs:


----------



## mrsc81

Rachel789 said:


> mrsc81 said:
> 
> 
> Tested this morning at 10 dpo :bfn: Maybe its too early or maybe im just not pregnant, it is what it is, nothing i can do to change it! Will test again at 12 dpo and then wait for af
> 
> 10 dpo is still very early, I hope you get a BFP in a couple days! Do you temp?Click to expand...

No i dont, i just use a cbfm

Got a really sore throat today and just feel blah!


----------



## mrsc81

Jones9181 said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Im new here and not posted before so heres a little bit about me......
> 
> Came off the pill in may and cycles were approx 37-42 days ovulating anytime from CD 29-CD33. I got married in May last year then started trying in August- concieved first try, only did it once aswell!! But sadly went onto miscarry at 5.5weeks :-(.
> 
> Since then Iv only had 3 cycles of trying but my cycles getting longer- 35 days, then 39 days now i have just started AF so this will be 44days. I know some of you are much longer than me but not ovulating till atleast cd33 is an absolute killer- I desperatly want to be pregnant again and coming on AF is so heartbreaking and frustrating as I have too wait about 5 weeks to try again!!!
> 
> Been to drs and I have normal cd3 bloods and have had scan for PCOS and its not that. I just dont know what too do- have tried agnus castus but that only shortened my cycles by 2 days or so.
> 
> I know you girls must be suffering from the same frustrations and questionning why we dont have straight forward 28 day cycles- coming on AF every month wouldnt be so terrible if I had a 28 day cycle as I would know I only had to wait another 2 weeks to try again not 5 weeks!!!!
> 
> Do you have any words of encouragement- or maybe used any other herbal tablets that I havent tried. Dr wont refer me yet for chlomid :-( I on the other hand dont see how this can be normal!!
> 
> Wishing you all the luck in the world for your baby making........ its stressful business this TTC :hugs:

How long were you using agnus castus for? You know it can take a few months to start working right?
And as for the long await for ovulation, we can all relate to that here so it looks like youve come to the right place :hugs:


----------



## Angelface2008

mrsc81 said:


> Tested this morning at 10 dpo :bfn: Maybe its too early or maybe im just not pregnant, it is what it is, nothing i can do to change it! Will test again at 12 dpo and then wait for af

As long as the :witch: hasn't showed her ugly face! I still have hope. I got a negative at DPO15, still no AF. 

:dust:


----------



## mrsc81

Rachel789 said:


> How is everyone else today?
> 
> I am still waiting it out over here to see what my body is doing. I am pretty sure I O'ed at some point becase my temps are never this high otherwise. But that midcycle bleeding is still a mystery to me.
> 
> My temp today was the highest it has ever been since I started temping in October. Not sure that it means anything but still interesting. I just feel that due to the weird bleeding I do not stand much of a chance this cycle. :cry:

Really wish i could offer some advice but i dont use temps.. hope you get some answers soon :hugs:


----------



## MollyMalone

Jones9181 said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Im new here and not posted before so heres a little bit about me......
> 
> Came off the pill in may and cycles were approx 37-42 days ovulating anytime from CD 29-CD33. I got married in May last year then started trying in August- concieved first try, only did it once aswell!! But sadly went onto miscarry at 5.5weeks :-(.
> 
> Since then Iv only had 3 cycles of trying but my cycles getting longer- 35 days, then 39 days now i have just started AF so this will be 44days. I know some of you are much longer than me but not ovulating till atleast cd33 is an absolute killer- I desperatly want to be pregnant again and coming on AF is so heartbreaking and frustrating as I have too wait about 5 weeks to try again!!!
> 
> Been to drs and I have normal cd3 bloods and have had scan for PCOS and its not that. I just dont know what too do- have tried agnus castus but that only shortened my cycles by 2 days or so.
> 
> I know you girls must be suffering from the same frustrations and questionning why we dont have straight forward 28 day cycles- coming on AF every month wouldnt be so terrible if I had a 28 day cycle as I would know I only had to wait another 2 weeks to try again not 5 weeks!!!!
> 
> Do you have any words of encouragement- or maybe used any other herbal tablets that I havent tried. Dr wont refer me yet for chlomid :-( I on the other hand dont see how this can be normal!!
> 
> Wishing you all the luck in the world for your baby making........ its stressful business this TTC :hugs:


What about soy? I don't know much about it, but I've heard its meant to be like a natural clomid...:shrug:


----------



## Angelface2008

Jones9181 said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Im new here and not posted before so heres a little bit about me......
> 
> Came off the pill in may and cycles were approx 37-42 days ovulating anytime from CD 29-CD33. I got married in May last year then started trying in August- concieved first try, only did it once aswell!! But sadly went onto miscarry at 5.5weeks :-(.
> 
> Since then Iv only had 3 cycles of trying but my cycles getting longer- 35 days, then 39 days now i have just started AF so this will be 44days. I know some of you are much longer than me but not ovulating till atleast cd33 is an absolute killer- I desperatly want to be pregnant again and coming on AF is so heartbreaking and frustrating as I have too wait about 5 weeks to try again!!!
> 
> Been to drs and I have normal cd3 bloods and have had scan for PCOS and its not that. I just dont know what too do- have tried agnus castus but that only shortened my cycles by 2 days or so.
> 
> I know you girls must be suffering from the same frustrations and questionning why we dont have straight forward 28 day cycles- coming on AF every month wouldnt be so terrible if I had a 28 day cycle as I would know I only had to wait another 2 weeks to try again not 5 weeks!!!!
> 
> Do you have any words of encouragement- or maybe used any other herbal tablets that I havent tried. Dr wont refer me yet for chlomid :-( I on the other hand dont see how this can be normal!!
> 
> Wishing you all the luck in the world for your baby making........ its stressful business this TTC :hugs:

Getting Off birth control is easy for some difficult for most. I was on Depo Provera (the shot) For two year. I did not get a period for two years. Yay right? I paid for it later.

After getting off, I did not get my period for about 9 months. When I finally got my AF, it lasted for two months. Then after that was over came a week and a half later. It seemed to be normal since then, but not recently. 

I am on CD 45 latest I have ever been and counting. Last month I had a 28 day cycle which is never normal for me. The month before that it was 41 days. This time I want it to be a baby and not just the wacky :witch: 

What about a hormonal imbalance? stress? It just might be that your cycles are in sync yet. Happens to alot of women. The pill gives you manufactured period like I usually call them, so once your body gets use to something it is hard to get the periods naturally. Some women take longer than others. I know my AF seemed to take about a year and a half. 

I have been trying for a long time. I should of been in the Dr office a long time ago but, I just never give up hope, I believe in miracles and that is how I keep going. Sending :dust: your way. :hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

seabean said:


> And just to confuse me even more I got a VERY POSITIVE Opk last night.
> 
> Just to remind you all, yesterday was day 4 of progesterone to stop my bleeding and start a new cycle. So I really don't see how this blaring positive is even possible. I only even took it b/c my ovary was slightly throbby in the afternoon and I haven't peed on a stick in a while (while = a few days :haha:). I would like to think this means I'm ovulating, but it kind of worries me that I am taking this hormone if I do and that it would mess things up. But I only have 1 more day so maybe it won't interfere with things if I really am ovulating. :wacko:

Hmmm that is interesting that you got a pos OPK while on progesterone. I wonder if you really are O'ing. I am not sure what you should do in this situation. Maybe call your Dr. and ask their opinion.


----------



## wildflower23

Hi, I'm kind of new here. But I definately belong in this thread.

My cycles were about 36-40 days on average for the first 6 months TTC, one was annovulatory for sure. Then I took soy and had 3 perfect ovulatory cycles 30-34 days in length. Then I skipped Soy for 1 month and then started up again the next 2 cycles. Since then, I haven't gotten a pos OPK and it doesn't appear that I'm ovulating :( My last two cycles were 47 and 62 days. I'm on CD 32 now, no ovulation in sight. 

I'm going to the doctor next month and I'm pretty sure I'll be told its PCOS. 

I've been taking Vitex on and off the entire time but I'm not sure its ever made a difference. How much do you ladies take?


----------



## seabean

Rachel789 said:


> seabean said:
> 
> 
> And just to confuse me even more I got a VERY POSITIVE Opk last night.
> 
> Just to remind you all, yesterday was day 4 of progesterone to stop my bleeding and start a new cycle. So I really don't see how this blaring positive is even possible. I only even took it b/c my ovary was slightly throbby in the afternoon and I haven't peed on a stick in a while (while = a few days :haha:). I would like to think this means I'm ovulating, but it kind of worries me that I am taking this hormone if I do and that it would mess things up. But I only have 1 more day so maybe it won't interfere with things if I really am ovulating. :wacko:
> 
> Hmmm that is interesting that you got a pos OPK while on progesterone. I wonder if you really are O'ing. I am not sure what you should do in this situation. Maybe call your Dr. and ask their opinion.Click to expand...

I know I don't see how it's possible and I don't think I am either. I don't think progesterone has anything to do with LH, so it's not like it would cause a false positive. And I had a negative HCG blood test so I know I'm not pregnant. I'll call the Dr and see what they think. She said my hormones looked fine last Thursday, but that was before the progesterone, so maybe that messed me up even further some how? Grrr.


----------



## mrsc81

wildflower23 said:


> Hi, I'm kind of new here. But I definately belong in this thread.
> 
> My cycles were about 36-40 days on average for the first 6 months TTC, one was annovulatory for sure. Then I took soy and had 3 perfect ovulatory cycles 30-34 days in length. Then I skipped Soy for 1 month and then started up again the next 2 cycles. Since then, I haven't gotten a pos OPK and it doesn't appear that I'm ovulating :( My last two cycles were 47 and 62 days. I'm on CD 32 now, no ovulation in sight.
> 
> I'm going to the doctor next month and I'm pretty sure I'll be told its PCOS.
> 
> I've been taking Vitex on and off the entire time but I'm not sure its ever made a difference. How much do you ladies take?

Ive been taking 1000mg tablet form, going to take 2000mg next cycle if af shows her face!


----------



## cmwilson

Lisa, how are you feeling? I'm jealous of your chart! :thumbup:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Happy V Day Ladies


----------



## Angelface2008

I took a test and it was :bfn: I think I need to go to the doc. I am started to think I have no eggs at all. I have been trying to get pregnant for about 2 years and I mean nothing. If i am infertile... idk how I would cope


----------



## Lisa92881

cmwilson said:


> Lisa, how are you feeling? I'm jealous of your chart! :thumbup:

Take it! I hate it! :rofl:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:hi: Welcome to the Newbies


----------



## Rachel789

Angelface2008 said:


> I took a test and it was :bfn: I think I need to go to the doc. I am started to think I have no eggs at all. I have been trying to get pregnant for about 2 years and I mean nothing. If i am infertile... idk how I would cope

Have you been to the dr. at all about it since you started TTC?


----------



## Angelface2008

Rachel789 said:


> Angelface2008 said:
> 
> 
> I took a test and it was :bfn: I think I need to go to the doc. I am started to think I have no eggs at all. I have been trying to get pregnant for about 2 years and I mean nothing. If i am infertile... idk how I would cope
> 
> Have you been to the dr. at all about it since you started TTC?Click to expand...

I have a history of abnormal pap smears, but they always told me do not worry about it, and my OB/GYN (horrible one I must add) put my concerns on the back burner told me to wait it out? after that I just stop going. They claim since I am younger woman it will get better as I get older. I actually believed them. Nothing is getting better. I hope I won't regret this now.


----------



## Rachel789

If you have been actively TTC for 2 years it is time to go to the dr. and see what's up. It has only been 6 months for me and I am ready to get checked out!

If you don't like past experiences with your Dr. I suggest you find a new one that is more helpful.


----------



## cmwilson

Lisa92881 said:


> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> Lisa, how are you feeling? I'm jealous of your chart! :thumbup:
> 
> Take it! I hate it! :rofl:Click to expand...

What?! Why?! It looks lovely! :flower:


----------



## Angelface2008

Yea now that I am a little older and much more in-sync with my body. I feel a little more confident in explaining the things that I am experiencing and concerned about now than I was before. I know I should gone sooner but, every month when my the :witch: comes I think "next month is my month" kind of blind to the fact that maybe it's time to give in and see the doctors


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

LOL that what we have been tell Liz on my chart thread but she just won't listen


----------



## Lisa92881

cmwilson said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> Lisa, how are you feeling? I'm jealous of your chart! :thumbup:
> 
> Take it! I hate it! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> What?! Why?! It looks lovely! :flower:Click to expand...

:haha: I know, it looks lovely and it's getting my hopes up!


----------



## cmwilson

Lisa92881 said:


> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> Lisa, how are you feeling? I'm jealous of your chart! :thumbup:
> 
> Take it! I hate it! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> What?! Why?! It looks lovely! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: I know, it looks lovely and it's getting my hopes up!Click to expand...

Oops sorry! It was my job to get my hopes up! My bad! All positive comments about Lisa's chart should be referred to me. :haha:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

cmwilson said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> Lisa, how are you feeling? I'm jealous of your chart! :thumbup:
> 
> Take it! I hate it! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> What?! Why?! It looks lovely! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: I know, it looks lovely and it's getting my hopes up!Click to expand...
> 
> Oops sorry! It was my job to get my hopes up! My bad! All positive comments about Lisa's chart should be referred to me. :haha:Click to expand...

You two are so funny.


----------



## foquita

well ladies, I have PCOS! 

I went back to the doctor yesterday and she told me my test results (the ones from a few weeks ago that I was told on the phone were NORMAL) are abnormal, my FSH and LH ratio is way over the normal which shows PCOS! so tomorrow I'm going to get more blood tests for testosterone and I don't know what else and I've been referred for an ultrasound! after the ultrasound results come back I'll be referred to the fertility specialists because we're coming up to a year TTC. 

meh! xxxx


----------



## foquita

p.s. I changed the name of the thread in a vain attempt at disguising it :)


----------



## mrsc81

foquita said:


> well ladies, I have PCOS!
> 
> I went back to the doctor yesterday and she told me my test results (the ones from a few weeks ago that I was told on the phone were NORMAL) are abnormal, my FSH and LH ratio is way over the normal which shows PCOS! so tomorrow I'm going to get more blood tests for testosterone and I don't know what else and I've been referred for an ultrasound! after the ultrasound results come back I'll be referred to the fertility specialists because we're coming up to a year TTC.
> 
> meh! xxxx

:hugs:

At least you now have some answers! Im still unsure if mine is pcos or pco, as been told conflicting things, but my blood results were normal which i was told is unusual if you have pcos. Only got cysts on one ovary now.


----------



## MollyMalone

foquita said:


> well ladies, I have PCOS!
> 
> I went back to the doctor yesterday and she told me my test results (the ones from a few weeks ago that I was told on the phone were NORMAL) are abnormal, my FSH and LH ratio is way over the normal which shows PCOS! so tomorrow I'm going to get more blood tests for testosterone and I don't know what else and I've been referred for an ultrasound! after the ultrasound results come back I'll be referred to the fertility specialists because we're coming up to a year TTC.
> 
> meh! xxxx

So sorry to hear hun :hugs:, but at least now you can get things going and u'll get your bfp in no time!


----------



## Rachel789

foquita said:


> well ladies, I have PCOS!
> 
> I went back to the doctor yesterday and she told me my test results (the ones from a few weeks ago that I was told on the phone were NORMAL) are abnormal, my FSH and LH ratio is way over the normal which shows PCOS! so tomorrow I'm going to get more blood tests for testosterone and I don't know what else and I've been referred for an ultrasound! after the ultrasound results come back I'll be referred to the fertility specialists because we're coming up to a year TTC.
> 
> meh! xxxx

Sorry to hear you have PCOS. Did you have signs of it aside from long cycles? I am wondering if I have it as well. At least you got some answers as to why your cycles are messed up and I hope by seeing a fertility specialist you will be on your way to a BFP soon!


----------



## Rachel789

Lisa- Your chart is looking better everyday! :happydance:

When are you going to :test: ?


----------



## foquita

thanks everybody :hugs: 

I don't have any symptoms apart from long cycles, I suppose at a push I could say I have acne but it's not that bad though to be honest my skin has got a lot worse since coming off the pill but I didn't really think of it as PCOS! I'm slim and always have been and I have no problems with weight gain or weight loss so I'm quite surprised really! 

I've cut sugar out of my diet completely in hope that it will help!


----------



## Lisa92881

Rachel789 said:


> Lisa- Your chart is looking better everyday! :happydance:
> 
> When are you going to :test: ?

I know! :dohh: My temp went up a bit the last 2 cycles on 10 dpo though, so trying to keep calm. Haha. I'm still trying to wait until Saturday to test. I had an urge to pee on something yesterday so I used an opk, just to get it out of my system! :haha:


----------



## foquita

was the OPK positive? :)


----------



## Lisa92881

Of course not. :rofl: I think an opk would show positive even after an hpt would...right?? :dohh:


----------



## hyacinth

Morning ladies!

Have you ever checked your BBT after BDing? 

We had a great BD this morning, and I didn't get to check my temp til afterward! The number was high 36.9 (36.4-36.5 is my norm). I'm having a super long cycle thismonth, at CD25 now so I'm expecting/hoping the Ov rise will happen soon. Maybe it started today?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Lisa92881

Ugh I'm feeling very cranky and weepy today. Snapped at my husband this morning, and now I'm at work and my pregnant coworker in my office is talking to another girl about babies and blah blah blah. I feel like I could burst into tears. These is total period moodiness. Boo.


----------



## mrsc81

i think i will be getting af too lisa.. 11 dpo today, nothing apart from a bit of cramping when i woke up this morning and some creamy cm.. thats it, sore boobs gone


----------



## Lisa92881

Sorry :hugs: 

My boobs are more sore the last 2 days. They usually are very sore my entire TWW, for some reason this time they started later than usual. Annoying!!


----------



## seabean

Took my last norethindrone pills last night. Now it's 3-10 days for AF to show and start a new cycle!

Mrsc and Lisa - you guys KNOW that AF and preggers symptoms are the same, so just test already and report back!! :)


----------



## mrsc81

I will test again tomorrow, 12 dpo, got :bfn: at 10 dpo


----------



## wtg4mymiracle

Hi Ladies!

I am new to this site and saw this thread so I thought I would introduce myself to all of you, since I am one of yours too. I stopped taking BC in August 2011. My first cycle was 42 days long, the second one was 53 days and the last one was 70 days!! This is so scary, I don't know what is going on with me. I have an appointment with my doctor on the 21st, I am looking forward to see what he says...!

Did any of you experience very light brown spotting in between periods? My periods are due this Friday (the 17) but I have experienced some very light brown (pale.. almost transparent) discharge since the 10th of February. What is this? I thought I had ovulated on the 6 or the 7th but I don't know anymore... Any advice on this? Has this happen to any of you ladies?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:hi: Welcome wtg4mymiracle


----------



## cmwilson

wtg4mymiracle said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I am new to this site and saw this thread so I thought I would introduce myself to all of you, since I am one of yours too. I stopped taking BC in August 2011. My first cycle was 42 days long, the second one was 53 days and the last one was 70 days!! This is so scary, I don't know what is going on with me. I have an appointment with my doctor on the 21st, I am looking forward to see what he says...!
> 
> Did any of you experience very light brown spotting in between periods? My periods are due this Friday (the 17) but I have experienced some very light brown (pale.. almost transparent) discharge since the 10th of February. What is this? I thought I had ovulated on the 6 or the 7th but I don't know anymore... Any advice on this? Has this happen to any of you ladies?
> 
> Thanks for your help!

Hi, welcome! I had the light brown spotting my last cycle. It was in the middle of a 117 day cycle that was ended by Provera. I wish I could tell you what it was but I don't know, my guess was just midcycle spotting. Wish I could help!


----------



## cmwilson

Foquita - Sorry about the diagnosis but at least now you have some answers and you can move forward. :hugs:

Lisa - You aren't out until the witch shows! I could be wrong but your chart looks almost triphasic. :happydance: Does ff say anything?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Lisa your chart looks so lovely Have you tested yet?


----------



## Mrs.stefka

For those of you that have PCOS, what were the signs besides long cycles?


----------



## Rachel789

Yes Lisa I agree with everyone else your chart is beautiful-I am jealous and can't wait to hear what happens when you test!! :thumbup:


----------



## mrsc81

There was a midwife having a baby in 'one born every minute' tonight. She's got pcos and hadnt had a period for 2yrs, she got married and started ttc and it only took her 3 months to conceive!


----------



## Lisa92881

I love you girls, you always pick me up when I'm feeling negative and down. :) AF should be here Friday. I'm trying to wait until Saturday to test, because I'm going out to dinner with coworkers Friday night and I know they'll all be watching to see if I get a drink. :dohh:


----------



## Rachel789

I know the feeling Lisa. I wish I never told anyone I was TTC because sometimes I just don't feel like drinking and I bet everyone thinks I am pregnant when I don't drink because the crowd I hang with is always drinking. :dohh:


----------



## Lisa92881

It's so annoying!! They "joke" around about how whenever we go out they are checking....but obviously it isn't really a joke. :growlmad:


----------



## Mrs.stefka

mrsc81 said:


> There was a midwife having a baby in 'one born every minute' tonight. She's got pcos and hadnt had a period for 2yrs, she got married and started ttc and it only took her 3 months to conceive!

That's crazy! They make things looks so easy on T.V...Have you all seen the show I didn't know I was pregnant? I feel a little jealous of them when I watch it sometimes because they babies ALWAYS turn out perfectly healthy and they don't have any of the stresses of he TWW or symptom spotting. On the other hand, they all seem to have babies in toilets...:haha:. Gotta weigh your options!!


----------



## whigfield

@seabean, yay! I got AF 3 days after stopping Norethisterone :)

@wtg4mymiracle, welcome! I only ever get spotting if I get really stressed which is ridiculous, lol, but I wouldn't think it's anything to worry about!

@foquita, I'm sorry! We are cysters :( Can you make sure they test for Vitamin D levels too? I've read that almost all women with PCOS are vitamin D deficient in some way!

@Mrs.stefka For me personally, excessive hair growth (jawline, light patches on my neck, sideburns, top lip etc!) Originally I chocked it up to me having spanish blood and being darkhaired but nope! Tendency to put on weight with sheer ease but struggle to get it off unless I'm on a low carb, low GI diet. I have one skin tag too and they are also a symptom, and then you can get stuff like acne (never had that), the darker patches of skin (never had that), and such!

@Lisa Are you as excited as I am to see what Saturday brings? Your chart is great!


----------



## whigfield

Mrs.stefka said:


> mrsc81 said:
> 
> 
> There was a midwife having a baby in 'one born every minute' tonight. She's got pcos and hadnt had a period for 2yrs, she got married and started ttc and it only took her 3 months to conceive!
> 
> That's crazy! They make things looks so easy on T.V...Have you all seen the show I didn't know I was pregnant? I feel a little jealous of them when I watch it sometimes because they babies ALWAYS turn out perfectly healthy and they don't have any of the stresses of he TWW or symptom spotting. On the other hand, they all seem to have babies in toilets...:haha:. Gotta weigh your options!!Click to expand...

I watch that quite a bit. :blush: Gives me a little hope when everything looks hopeless - "well she didn't have a clue.. Maybe I'm missing something and have a miracle baby!" :dohh:


----------



## whigfield

@Rachel Your chart is looking pretty good too!! :thumbup:


----------



## MollyMalone

I wish the midwife thing would happen to us too.

My obgyn told me that one of his patiens NEVER had a period and she has 5 kids!!! I think that's just crazy. He said that at least with one of her pregnancies she went in for her annual check up and found out she was 3 months pregnant. Imagine the shock!


----------



## cmwilson

Lisa92881 said:


> It's so annoying!! They "joke" around about how whenever we go out they are checking....but obviously it isn't really a joke. :growlmad:

Yeah, I wish I had not told people we were TTC because I always feel like they are wondering, "what's taking so long?" I know they aren't but it's always in my head. :cry:


----------



## Angelface2008

Hey Ladies, Hope you all had a great Valentines Day yesterday. 

@foquita Sorry, for the diagnosis but at least you know what is going on. I hope everything works out!

I saw a pregnant woman at dinner lastnight and I was so jealous, I think I gave her the evil eye on accident!! I didn't mean too but since i got the :bfn: yesterday it was still boiling in my blood! My DB kicked my leg because apparently I was gazing at her. She had the perfect stomach too, ugh. 

CD 46 for me and I am starting to notice I wetness (sorry tmi) and this pulling sensation in my lower abdomen it is getting more frequent. I have no idea what is going on. Now I am wishing for my AF to come already!

AS for the "I didn't know I was pregnant" show... How is that possible? I don't know how people just "can't know", lol they must have absolutely no symptoms. It is mind boggling. Us ladies on here know like 101 different symptoms you can have, and they have absolutely no clue.


----------



## whigfield

Angelface2008 said:


> CD 46 for me and I am starting to notice I wetness (sorry tmi) and this pulling sensation in my lower abdomen it is getting more frequent. I have no idea what is going on. Now I am wishing for my AF to come already!
> 
> AS for the "I didn't know I was pregnant" show... How is that possible? I don't know how people just "can't know", lol they must have absolutely no symptoms. It is mind boggling. Us ladies on here know like 101 different symptoms you can have, and they have absolutely no clue.

I know, it's nuts! How many dpo are you?


----------



## MommyDream

How come I can't see your chart Lisa?


----------



## Angelface2008

whigfield said:


> Angelface2008 said:
> 
> 
> CD 46 for me and I am starting to notice I wetness (sorry tmi) and this pulling sensation in my lower abdomen it is getting more frequent. I have no idea what is going on. Now I am wishing for my AF to come already!
> 
> AS for the "I didn't know I was pregnant" show... How is that possible? I don't know how people just "can't know", lol they must have absolutely no symptoms. It is mind boggling. Us ladies on here know like 101 different symptoms you can have, and they have absolutely no clue.
> 
> I know, it's nuts! How many dpo are you?Click to expand...

This is the longest I think I have ever waited for my AF. I was pretty sure I ovulated on 21st of January. DPO 25.


----------



## Lisa92881

MommyDream said:


> How come I can't see your chart Lisa?

Cause I don't want you to. :haha: Kidding! Click on the FF ticker in my signature, it will bring you to my chart(s). :thumbup:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Grr, I been so tired at night this cycle WTH.


----------



## MommyDream

Lisa92881 said:


> MommyDream said:
> 
> 
> How come I can't see your chart Lisa?
> 
> Cause I don't want you to. :haha: Kidding! Click on the FF ticker in my signature, it will bring you to my chart(s). :thumbup:Click to expand...

LOL. Now I see it! Looks great! I agree with the other ladies! Good luck!


----------



## seabean

Angelface2008 said:


> whigfield said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelface2008 said:
> 
> 
> CD 46 for me and I am starting to notice I wetness (sorry tmi) and this pulling sensation in my lower abdomen it is getting more frequent. I have no idea what is going on. Now I am wishing for my AF to come already!
> 
> AS for the "I didn't know I was pregnant" show... How is that possible? I don't know how people just "can't know", lol they must have absolutely no symptoms. It is mind boggling. Us ladies on here know like 101 different symptoms you can have, and they have absolutely no clue.
> 
> I know, it's nuts! How many dpo are you?Click to expand...
> 
> This is the longest I think I have ever waited for my AF. I was pretty sure I ovulated on 21st of January. DPO 25.Click to expand...

doesn't make sense that you are getting bfn and are 25 dpo. You probably ovulated much later.are you temping or anything to confirm o, sorry I cant remember.


----------



## Angelface2008

seabean said:


> Angelface2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whigfield said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelface2008 said:
> 
> 
> CD 46 for me and I am starting to notice I wetness (sorry tmi) and this pulling sensation in my lower abdomen it is getting more frequent. I have no idea what is going on. Now I am wishing for my AF to come already!
> 
> AS for the "I didn't know I was pregnant" show... How is that possible? I don't know how people just "can't know", lol they must have absolutely no symptoms. It is mind boggling. Us ladies on here know like 101 different symptoms you can have, and they have absolutely no clue.
> 
> I know, it's nuts! How many dpo are you?Click to expand...
> 
> This is the longest I think I have ever waited for my AF. I was pretty sure I ovulated on 21st of January. DPO 25.Click to expand...
> 
> doesn't make sense that you are getting bfn and are 25 dpo. You probably ovulated much later.are you temping or anything to confirm o, sorry I cant remember.Click to expand...

I know I am starting believe that as well. It sucks because I could of sworn it was the 21st. I go by my CM. My CM is the easiest for me because my Temp is horrible way to keep track because it literally has no pattern. EX: 97.45, 97.96, 98.61, 95.50, 95.4, 99.17 I charted for once for two months and it looks like dots were thrown on a page. If I dont get my period by next monday I am going to the Doctors and raise sand. I am tired of them putting me off saying "wait" or "It will get better".


----------



## foquita

seabean said:


> Took my last norethindrone pills last night. Now it's 3-10 days for AF to show and start a new cycle!
> 
> Mrsc and Lisa - you guys KNOW that AF and preggers symptoms are the same, so just test already and report back!! :)

good luck seabean! hope AF comes really soon :hugs:



mrsc81 said:


> I will test again tomorrow, 12 dpo, got :bfn: at 10 dpo

good luck, looking forward to seeing your bfp heheh :) :hugs:



wtg4mymiracle said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I am new to this site and saw this thread so I thought I would introduce myself to all of you, since I am one of yours too. I stopped taking BC in August 2011. My first cycle was 42 days long, the second one was 53 days and the last one was 70 days!! This is so scary, I don't know what is going on with me. I have an appointment with my doctor on the 21st, I am looking forward to see what he says...!
> 
> Did any of you experience very light brown spotting in between periods? My periods are due this Friday (the 17) but I have experienced some very light brown (pale.. almost transparent) discharge since the 10th of February. What is this? I thought I had ovulated on the 6 or the 7th but I don't know anymore... Any advice on this? Has this happen to any of you ladies?
> 
> Thanks for your help!

welcome! :D :hi: i have never had mid-cycle spotting so don't have any advice sorry :( our cycles sound kinda similar, my shortest was 53 days and my longest 77....hoping this one doesn't go over 77! 



cmwilson said:


> Foquita - Sorry about the diagnosis but at least now you have some answers and you can move forward. :hugs:

i know :) a diagnosis is good but i am so shocked and upset :( i really didn't expect it! i'm looking forward to my ultrasound and seeing a specialist. hope my ovaries aren't too fucked :haha: 



Mrs.stefka said:


> For those of you that have PCOS, what were the signs besides long cycles?

i was just diagnosed on tuesday and i don't have any other signs! well, now that i think about it i do have 'acne' but i have had it since i was a teenager...probably because i have PCOS :haha: i really didn't think i would have it as i'm slim and always have been and don't have any problems with losing or gaining weight and i don't think i have excess hair. i do have a lot of dark hair but my gran's family are romany gypsies so i always thought it was just my genes :haha: 

do you think you might have PCOS? 



mrsc81 said:


> There was a midwife having a baby in 'one born every minute' tonight. She's got pcos and hadnt had a period for 2yrs, she got married and started ttc and it only took her 3 months to conceive!

some people have all the luck! :haha: 



whigfield said:


> @foquita, I'm sorry! We are cysters :( Can you make sure they test for Vitamin D levels too? I've read that almost all women with PCOS are vitamin D deficient in some way!

hey cyster :hugs: how strange that we started out in the first few months together and now we've both been diagnosed! :( what did your ultrasound show? i'm waiting for my appointment, looks like i'm going to get to see my ovaries after all :happydance: 

apparently all scottish people should take a vitamin D supplement so being scottish and having PCOS i reckon i am REALLY deficient :haha: i'm getting more bloods done today but i don't know what for apart from testosterone. i'm going to take vitamin D supplements from now on :)



Angelface2008 said:


> @foquita Sorry, for the diagnosis but at least you know what is going on. I hope everything works out!

thanks so much angel :hugs: you're right, it's better to know but finding out has been sooo hard :( at least i can move forward from here though :) 

what CD are you? at one point i thought i was 25DPO but it turned out i hadn't even ovulated, after that i did start relying on my CM and two cycles i was right but the cycle i had just there i was sure i ovulated going by my CM but it turned out i didn't :(


----------



## whigfield

I know right?? Mine just showed a bunch of cysts on my ovaries. It sucked because we were going there and I was really hoping to see a pregnancy, but once the sonographer went silent I just knew it was PCOS! 

But I think the main thing is so long as we ovulate, is it really a problem? :shrug:

(Says she who probably hasn't O'd yet! hehehehe)


----------



## foquita

do you go to a specialist? I'm being referred to assisted conception so I'm guessing I will be given clomid etc, hope it works! :)


----------



## mrsc81

Well tested today 12 dpo :bfn:
Cant say im surprised..


----------



## MollyMalone

Never her about the vitamin D. Gonna look into it too just in case it helps me. 1 day until i see my fertility specialist! I hope i come back with godo news an they dont hold the clomid any longer... 

My app is at 10 TO 9 (spanish time), so as soon as i know something i'll be posting here :haha:


----------



## Lisa92881

mrsc81 said:


> Well tested today 12 dpo :bfn:
> Cant say im surprised..

We're not out yet, we're not out yet, we're not out yet....:hugs:


----------



## whigfield

foquita said:


> do you go to a specialist? I'm being referred to assisted conception so I'm guessing I will be given clomid etc, hope it works! :)

I went to a private clinic that does ultrasounds. I'm trying to hold off hitting the doctors for another year so going to give it my best shot "naturally". :thumbup: Let me know how yours goes though!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Well, ladies soy is working for me I been having left and right ovary pain.


----------



## whigfield

Yay!!!

How much are you taking? When do you take it? Any other side effects? :happydance:


----------



## mrsc81

Lisa92881 said:


> mrsc81 said:
> 
> 
> Well tested today 12 dpo :bfn:
> Cant say im surprised..
> 
> We're not out yet, we're not out yet, we're not out yet....:hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs:

Your not :thumbup: But im certain i am, had some pink tinged cm earlier, af be on her way very soon i think


----------



## Rachel789

Still looking good Lisa I can't wait to hear the results when you test Saturday!!


----------



## MollyMalone

Girls, I have a question...Well more of a confession I guess.:blush:

Have you ever felt bad or upset after finding out of someone else's pregnancy??
I've talk to other girls who are having issues getting pregnant and its happened to them. I never quite got it...until a few weeks ago I find out about this girl who have gotten pregnant the fist time around.

I'm ok now, but at the time I felt such a rush of mixed feelings! I was happy for her but at the same time I felt sooo upset. I kept thinking how unfair it was that since I started TTCing in October I havent even gotten a "chance to fail". I felt like a HORRIBLE person, never been the jealous type in anything... Now that I have gotten over it I would like to know your experiences because everytime I think about it I feel like such a fool!:dohh: And I'm so afraid of it happening again...:cry:


----------



## cmwilson

Lisa92881 said:


> mrsc81 said:
> 
> 
> Well tested today 12 dpo :bfn:
> Cant say im surprised..
> 
> We're not out yet, we're not out yet, we're not out yet....:hugs:Click to expand...

:happydance: That is all I have to say.


----------



## seabean

Got my very first red lines on FF - but it's only b/c I woke up sick this morning :sad2:


----------



## Lisa92881

cmwilson said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsc81 said:
> 
> 
> Well tested today 12 dpo :bfn:
> Cant say im surprised..
> 
> We're not out yet, we're not out yet, we're not out yet....:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance: That is all I have to say.Click to expand...

You just shh. :winkwink:


----------



## cmwilson

Lisa92881 said:


> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsc81 said:
> 
> 
> Well tested today 12 dpo :bfn:
> Cant say im surprised..
> 
> We're not out yet, we're not out yet, we're not out yet....:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance: That is all I have to say.Click to expand...
> 
> You just shh. :winkwink:Click to expand...

Haha :blush:


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Swollen vaginal walls anyone? I heard this could be a possible pregnancy symptom but all the stories I have read about say it's has only lasted a day or so...mine has been swollen since "O" and I am currently 9 DPO. Have any of you ever experienced this, and had it lead to a bfp??


----------



## seabean

MollyMalone said:


> Girls, I have a question...Well more of a confession I guess.:blush:
> 
> Have you ever felt bad or upset after finding out of someone else's pregnancy??
> I've talk to other girls who are having issues getting pregnant and its happened to them. I never quite got it...until a few weeks ago I find out about this girl who have gotten pregnant the fist time around.
> 
> I'm ok now, but at the time I felt such a rush of mixed feelings! I was happy for her but at the same time I felt sooo upset. I kept thinking how unfair it was that since I started TTCing in October I havent even gotten a "chance to fail". I felt like a HORRIBLE person, never been the jealous type in anything... Now that I have gotten over it I would like to know your experiences because everytime I think about it I feel like such a fool!:dohh: And I'm so afraid of it happening again...:cry:

I am trying not to get to that point, but you are certainly NOT alone in that one - I think there was a whole thread on that topic earlier this week. Don't worry you WILL get your BFP!


----------



## MollyMalone

seabean said:


> MollyMalone said:
> 
> 
> Girls, I have a question...Well more of a confession I guess.:blush:
> 
> Have you ever felt bad or upset after finding out of someone else's pregnancy??
> I've talk to other girls who are having issues getting pregnant and its happened to them. I never quite got it...until a few weeks ago I find out about this girl who have gotten pregnant the fist time around.
> 
> I'm ok now, but at the time I felt such a rush of mixed feelings! I was happy for her but at the same time I felt sooo upset. I kept thinking how unfair it was that since I started TTCing in October I havent even gotten a "chance to fail". I felt like a HORRIBLE person, never been the jealous type in anything... Now that I have gotten over it I would like to know your experiences because everytime I think about it I feel like such a fool!:dohh: And I'm so afraid of it happening again...:cry:
> 
> I am trying not to get to that point, but you are certainly NOT alone in that one - I think there was a whole thread on that topic earlier this week. Don't worry you WILL get your BFP!Click to expand...


I feel quite silly now when I think about it, but I'm afraid of it happening again. I was so excited to find out about other people's pregnancy in the past few days when they had been trying for a while...it gave me hope I guess. It was just that single time and it took me completely off guard. I'm fine now but as I said before, I DREAD having to go through those feelings again.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Humm, I have EWCM on cd5 today.


----------



## Rachel789

I know what you are feeling molly. I have a friend who the first time around got pg literally on her first try.  Her baby is about 8 months old now and she tried again one cycle and bam pg again. I am sooo happy and excited for her but jealous.


----------



## Rachel789

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Humm, I have EWCM on cd5 today.

Wow that is early! Maybe the soy is already working and you will O nice and early this cycle!


----------



## whigfield

MollyMalone said:


> Girls, I have a question...Well more of a confession I guess.:blush:
> 
> Have you ever felt bad or upset after finding out of someone else's pregnancy??
> I've talk to other girls who are having issues getting pregnant and its happened to them. I never quite got it...until a few weeks ago I find out about this girl who have gotten pregnant the fist time around.
> 
> I'm ok now, but at the time I felt such a rush of mixed feelings! I was happy for her but at the same time I felt sooo upset. I kept thinking how unfair it was that since I started TTCing in October I havent even gotten a "chance to fail". I felt like a HORRIBLE person, never been the jealous type in anything... Now that I have gotten over it I would like to know your experiences because everytime I think about it I feel like such a fool!:dohh: And I'm so afraid of it happening again...:cry:

I know exactly how you feel! My neighbour started trying with me and 6 days later fell pregnant.. Since then, she's complained a ton about being pregnant and I just want to scream :dohh:

Have had some awful thoughts about it and resent her - but I've accepted it now. Was not a nice time though! :nope:


----------



## whigfield

seabean said:


> Got my very first red lines on FF - but it's only b/c I woke up sick this morning :sad2:

Oh I'm sorry! :hugs:


----------



## MommyDream

How do you ladies keep up with this thread? Haha. So many updates! It's seriously great though to have you all for support!

I have no updates... 7 dpo and no symptoms of any kind.


----------



## Angelface2008

foquita said:


> Angelface2008 said:
> 
> 
> @foquita Sorry, for the diagnosis but at least you know what is going on. I hope everything works out!
> 
> thanks so much angel :hugs: you're right, it's better to know but finding out has been sooo hard :( at least i can move forward from here though :)
> 
> what CD are you? at one point i thought i was 25DPO but it turned out i hadn't even ovulated, after that i did start relying on my CM and two cycles i was right but the cycle i had just there i was sure i ovulated going by my CM but it turned out i didn't :(Click to expand...

I am CD 47 as I right now. My CM is textbook when it comes to the changes in correlation to my cycle. I check mine twice a day. I usually know how many hours until my AF as well. (wierd I know). I am just recently started getting the EWCM. I never really had it before. This cycle has been different I seen the EWCM twice. Now it has been EWCM mixed with creamy. (Sorry TMI) :blush: I just do not know what is going on. Now I been having pain in my ovaries or in that area. 



MollyMalone said:


> Girls, I have a question...Well more of a confession I guess.:blush:
> 
> Have you ever felt bad or upset after finding out of someone else's pregnancy??
> I've talk to other girls who are having issues getting pregnant and its happened to them. I never quite got it...until a few weeks ago I find out about this girl who have gotten pregnant the fist time around.
> 
> I'm ok now, but at the time I felt such a rush of mixed feelings! I was happy for her but at the same time I felt sooo upset. I kept thinking how unfair it was that since I started TTCing in October I havent even gotten a "chance to fail". I felt like a HORRIBLE person, never been the jealous type in anything... Now that I have gotten over it I would like to know your experiences because everytime I think about it I feel like such a fool!:dohh: And I'm so afraid of it happening again...:cry:

All the time. I actually deleted my facebook with all the connections of my High school, College connects because of it. 

TRUE STORY. Every month another one of them are with child. Women I would of never guessed would have kids because of the way they carried themselves or even a few said they didn't want kids yet PA KA TA! (as I say) lol kids!! Yet I am counting days, on my fingers and toes. TTC forever!



Mrs.stefka said:


> Swollen vaginal walls anyone? I heard this could be a possible pregnancy symptom but all the stories I have read about say it's has only lasted a day or so...mine has been swollen since "O" and I am currently 9 DPO. Have any of you ever experienced this, and had it lead to a bfp??

I Never heard of this one. So I researched it. :coffee: but most of the women who experienced this symptom are in the second to third trimester. There is so many symptoms to pregnancy it kind of makes me scared once it happens. I am known to get the CRAZY symptoms/side effects that aren't common! lol


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Rachel789 said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> Humm, I have EWCM on cd5 today.
> 
> Wow that is early! Maybe the soy is already working and you will O nice and early this cycle!Click to expand...

Oh I sure hope so


----------



## Lucy529

reading throught the last few pages and i totally get about the feelings of jealousy when other women (some that don't take care of themselves or smoke and drink or even do drugs) end up preg like nothing and then there is us who do it by the book and nothing 

i know of a couple of people who have done just that one recently that i think kind of ruined our friendship bc i was there for her when she got her bfp and then the man up and left her i tried to help her as much as i could but then she moved to california, what ruined it is that when i had my surgery she was in town and didn't even call me to tell me she didn't visit me at the hospital or when i came home (i understood her thinking that she didn't want to upset me more since she was showing) but i would have liked her there anyway as a friend she had become more than a friend almost like a sister bc we shared alot and bc i have no family here all are on the east coast and only a couple of people knew what was going on, so the only one at the hospital was my hubby and his friend and then she just had her little boy when i called her to congradulate her she asked me (what about you, when?) it felt like i had been slapped in the face, she knew had hard loosing my baby was for me and it might of been just the joy of her little one but it still hurt 
i think that that is one of the main reasons that i don't share much with people irl it is easier to come on here and talk to you ladies that get me hubby is great too but he's a man sorry for the rant but i just needed to get it off my chest thanks for listening


----------



## MollyMalone

Lucy thatd awful! I'm so sorry Hun 
:hugs:. I haven't told anybody around me about this. I've kinda hinted things to my ma, and tried to start sharing it with SIL but she seems to think people shouldn't have kids until they are in their 30s, like she did...and if they have problems TTCing like we do, the earliest ppl should start trying is 28. According to her ppl should only have kids early if they have no ambition or other dreams in life. So after that I've decided I wouldn't tell her or any one else.


----------



## mrsc81

Hope you ladies are ok.. :thumbup:
13 dpo and having cramps, expect af is just around the corner

Was talking to my dh last night and if i havent got pg within 6 cycles of using my cbfm im going to see the doc, next cycle will be my 4th cycle using it. Im 31 in 2 months and my dh is 36, i know its not exactly 'old' but i really want to get help sooner rather than later if needs be. At that point i will be coming up to 9 months of trying anyway and have told the doc i started trying july when really it was august. 

Sorry for the rant! :wacko:


----------



## mrsc81

I know how you ladies feel about not getting support and getting jealous with other peoples pregnancies.. I have only told my parents and sister were ttc, i get 'no luck yet' from my sister and my mum thinks im infertile, she was telling me ivf is alot cheaper abroad, i was like calm down ive not been trying that long, yes ive got cysts on my ovary but dont get ahead of yourself! I think theres a sense of guilt there as i got pg at 17 with my now dh, we had only been together about 6 mths and my parents forced me to have a termination, i never had any support, they havent spoken about it since and swept it under the carpet. 
In the 14yrs we have been together we have not always been careful and i have never fallen pg since.

My dh good friend is in a terrible volatile relationship and his gf announced she is pg with her 3rd child whilst ive been ttc, she got pg with 2nd within couple of months of the 1st... I keep thinking thats not fair, and guess i feel a bit jealous and think why not me??!

:hugs: to all you ladies


----------



## mrsc81

Found this 

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2102376/Baby-envy-The-new-social-divide.html


----------



## ittybittycoy

Well after being MIA for awhile, I figured I would post an update; unfortunately there isn't much to update on. I am on CD34 and have yet to O... surprise, surprise, I was just so hopeful that AC would regulate my cycle; I guess too hopeful really.

Have any of you ladies used AC and found it useful? It did wonders last cycle and I was hoping for the same results this one, but nothing so far. I also started taking EPO recently... what is the proper dose, I have heard 1500... does that sound right?

Well I better go get my day started, I have to get one DD off to school and the other ready for her doctor appt.


----------



## MollyMalone

Just check in.

I went to my app this am. It was pretty quick, I was asked if I've been gettin my periods ok with the progesterone, etc... And was finally prescribed Clomid :happydance:. I'm starting on 100mg from cd2-6, then I have to go for a scan on cd14 to 16 to see if its working. The Dr wants me to continue taking progesterone, but to wait until she tells me when to start it (she wants to know for sure I have ovulated before I take it). 

She told me we are gonna do 4 rounds. More than 6 rounds highly increases the chances of developing ovarian cancer later in life so she doesn't advise doing them. She said that because I'm so young (23) if I don't get pregnant in 4 cycles, then we'll discuss doing a 5th one or look into other options. I still have 4 more days of progesterone and then I'll have to wait for about another 4 until I get AF (8 days in total), but I already bought the Clomid :haha: I'm so impatient!

My ma is visiting from Dublin, so when I got back I decided to tell her about the treatment and she said exactly what I said this am "you need to relax", and if it takes years it doesnt matter, its ok to have kids at 30. I wasnt having it so I told her how easy it was for her to think that. At nearly 52 she still has her 28 day cycles, got pregnant with me within the 1st week of tryin! and was on the pill when she got pregnant with my sister. If I relax nothing will happen..I dnt ovulate on my own. And I know its ok to have kids at 30, but why should I put myself through 7 YEARS of disappointment if I can do something now. Yes, I could always get pregnant next month, but chances are I wont, and as my own Dr said, with PCOS is like the lotto...you could be lucky, but you never know. She understood that I had made my mind up and that was that.

I know she isnt too convinced, but seriously! Since the day her plane landed she has been tellin me about how she would love a grandchild, how my sis and my da are also talking about it...etc. I didnt think she would fully understand, but I expected a better reaction...Its a tough situation to go through... 

But anyway, it didn't upset me all that much...I'm in such a good mood about the step foward...so..WHATEVER! HAHAHAHAHA:haha:


----------



## whigfield

Omgomgomgomgomg.

My first positive OPK.. EVER!

Sosososososo excited! Eeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## MollyMalone

whigfield said:


> Omgomgomgomgomg.
> 
> My first positive OPK.. EVER!
> 
> Sosososososo excited! Eeeeeeeeeeeee!!!



CONGRATS!!! Now start :sex:


I think the day I get a REAL positive OPK (I get + ones but I know its because of PCOS), it will feel like a BFP to me :haha:


----------



## whigfield

MollyMalone said:


> whigfield said:
> 
> 
> Omgomgomgomgomg.
> 
> My first positive OPK.. EVER!
> 
> Sosososososo excited! Eeeeeeeeeeeee!!!
> 
> 
> 
> CONGRATS!!! Now start :sex:
> 
> 
> I think the day I get a REAL positive OPK (I get + ones but I know its because of PCOS), it will feel like a BFP to me :haha:Click to expand...

Aww! See, I have PCOS too but this is my first *ever* positive OPK - and likely (hopefully) my first ovulation in the past... 10 months or so? So damn excited!

Do you always see positive OPKs?


----------



## whigfield

MollyMalone said:


> Just check in.
> 
> I went to my app this am. It was pretty quick, I was asked if I've been gettin my periods ok with the progesterone, etc... And was finally prescribed Clomid :happydance:. I'm starting on 100mg from cd2-6, then I have to go for a scan on cd14 to 16 to see if its working. The Dr wants me to continue taking progesterone, but to wait until she tells me when to start it (she wants to know for sure I have ovulated before I take it).
> 
> She told me we are gonna do 4 rounds. More than 6 rounds highly increases the chances of developing ovarian cancer later in life so she doesn't advise doing them. She said that because I'm so young (23) if I don't get pregnant in 4 cycles, then we'll discuss doing a 5th one or look into other options. I still have 4 more days of progesterone and then I'll have to wait for about another 4 until I get AF (8 days in total), but I already bought the Clomid :haha: I'm so impatient!
> 
> My ma is visiting from Dublin, so when I got back I decided to tell her about the treatment and she said exactly what I said this am "you need to relax", and if it takes years it doesnt matter, its ok to have kids at 30. I wasnt having it so I told her how easy it was for her to think that. At nearly 52 she still has her 28 day cycles, got pregnant with me within the 1st week of tryin! and was on the pill when she got pregnant with my sister. If I relax nothing will happen..I dnt ovulate on my own. And I know its ok to have kids at 30, but why should I put myself through 7 YEARS of disappointment if I can do something now. Yes, I could always get pregnant next month, but chances are I wont, and as my own Dr said, with PCOS is like the lotto...you could be lucky, but you never know. She understood that I had made my mind up and that was that.
> 
> I know she isnt too convinced, but seriously! Since the day her plane landed she has been tellin me about how she would love a grandchild, how my sis and my da are also talking about it...etc. I didnt think she would fully understand, but I expected a better reaction...Its a tough situation to go through...
> 
> But anyway, it didn't upset me all that much...I'm in such a good mood about the step foward...so..WHATEVER! HAHAHAHAHA:haha:

That is very very good news! Will you chart your clomid cycle?


----------



## MollyMalone

OF COURSE! I know I will be getting a scan to make sure I do, but I'm too much of a control freak :haha:

I even bought LOADS of OPK on ebay...I had 50 and running out already...I just feel the need to pee on something hahahah :dohh:


----------



## whigfield

Hahaha I hear you! I buy them all in bulk - but I think I'm running low too... :blush:


----------



## NewMrs2011

Great news whigfield! 

I've just phoned the drs for the results of my blood tests from Monday. Only half of my results are back, the ones for cholesterol and some other things I can't remember. Theres not results there for the hormone type tests though. Is this bad news? I'm petrified and feel physically sick worrying about it.


----------



## Rachel789

newmrs-I wouldn't worry that they are coming in at different times. I think that just happens sometimes. Try to relax-I am sure either way you will get answers and be able to move forward!


----------



## whigfield

NewMrs2011 said:


> Great news whigfield!
> 
> I've just phoned the drs for the results of my blood tests from Monday. Only half of my results are back, the ones for cholesterol and some other things I can't remember. Theres not results there for the hormone type tests though. Is this bad news? I'm petrified and feel physically sick worrying about it.

Oh! Try to relax hon - maybe those types of tests just take longer :flower: No point worrying, you might be fine! :thumbup:


----------



## Rachel789

I have an appointment with my primary care dr. on Tuesday. Do any of you ladies know if a primary care dr. could order me hormone/fertility bloodwork testing or would that have to be done by my gyno?

I am going to at least ask him to test my thyroid levels, but just wondering what else a dr. like that would do for me. I am not due to see my gyno until June.


----------



## foquita

whigfield said:


> Omgomgomgomgomg.
> 
> My first positive OPK.. EVER!
> 
> Sosososososo excited! Eeeeeeeeeeeee!!!

YAY! :happydance: that's fantastic news and just in time for the weekend so you can fit loads of :sex: in :winkwink:



NewMrs2011 said:


> Great news whigfield!
> 
> I've just phoned the drs for the results of my blood tests from Monday. Only half of my results are back, the ones for cholesterol and some other things I can't remember. Theres not results there for the hormone type tests though. Is this bad news? I'm petrified and feel physically sick worrying about it.

aw love don't worry :hugs: it could be that they go to different labs? or maybe that the cholesterol ones are easier to do or something? i don't know how it works but don't worry :hugs: 



Rachel789 said:


> I have an appointment with my primary care dr. on Tuesday. Do any of you ladies know if a primary care dr. could order me hormone/fertility bloodwork testing or would that have to be done by my gyno?
> 
> I am going to at least ask him to test my thyroid levels, but just wondering what else a dr. like that would do for me. I am not due to see my gyno until June.

i don't know about in the US but here it's just a normal doctor who does it and then you're referred to a fertility specialist/gyno/whatever you call them if needed :) the doctor did my LH, FSH, AMH, estrogen, progesterone, thyroid, blood sugars and now testosterone and something else?


----------



## Rachel789

hmmm I wonder how it works here in the US. Anyone in this thread from the US know?


----------



## foquita

@mollymalone - that's FAB news about clomid and i totally agree with you! we're not in a rush to have a baby, obviously the sooner it happens the better but i'm not trying for years and years when there isn't even an egg...what's the point? i'm glad i found out i have PCOS when i'm 24 rather than trying when i have older and having less time, or feeling like the clock is ticking if you know what i mean? 

i had a great chat with my OH, my mum, stepdad and my sister last night about everything and i feel so much better :) my sister got really worried when i told her on tuesday and she has spent the last two days googling surrogacy and made me a serious offer :haha: i really appreciate it so much but hopefully it won't ever come to that for me :)


----------



## Rachel789

awww that is so sweet of your sister to offer that to you! I am sure you won't have to go that route but how nice of her to do that!


----------



## foquita

i know! she was being deadly serious as well so it was sweet :) she was like..'i won't even wait until i've had my first baby, you can have my first one'. :)

i was like :cry:


----------



## seabean

Rachel789 said:


> hmmm I wonder how it works here in the US. Anyone in this thread from the US know?

If your GP wants they can request the labs, but I think it just depends on whether they want to or not. A specialist isn't required though, so it is possible. Maybe try pushing for it!

Newmrs - my hormone results came in a few days after my TSH and HCG, and they were normal, so I think they could just take longer than others. 

whigfield - congrats, get to bed!!!

foquita - that's amazing your family is so supportive!!! you are right though, you are so young and have plenty of time! :)

so much else to catch up on in this thread, i will have to come back! :flower:


----------



## whigfield

foquita said:


> i know! she was being deadly serious as well so it was sweet :) she was like..'i won't even wait until i've had my first baby, you can have my first one'. :)
> 
> i was like :cry:

Awww! That is so darn sweet of her!


----------



## whigfield

Hubby had a SA a while back - all is very normal. Would it hurt to go at it twice a day or should I stick to once? Have BD'd today already and won't get another chance today (going on a ghost hunt tonight!), but tomorrow we could definitely go twice :-k

Speaking of which, I won't get home until at least 4am tonight.. Usually take my temp at 6.20am. What should I do? :wacko:


----------



## foquita

a ghost hunt?? sounds well interesting whigfield! i would be terrified :haha:

i knowwww, my sister is such a wee sweetie <3 it was my birthday yesterday and she wrote in the card 'i'm so lucky to have such an inspiring big sister to look up to', love her so much! 

eeek i dunno about your temp! maybe take it after 3 hours sleep and adjust it? xxxx


----------



## seabean

AF JUST CAME! Right on time - 3 days after my last progesterone pill!!


whig - might not be worth temping in the AM since you will have had on a few hours of sleep. what's with the ghost hunt?? sounds interesting! get it on with DH extra tomorrow if you can!


----------



## foquita

YAY seabean! great news :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## cmwilson

Lisa92881 said:


> mrsc81 said:
> 
> 
> Well tested today 12 dpo :bfn:
> Cant say im surprised..
> 
> We're not out yet, we're not out yet, we're not out yet....:hugs:Click to expand...

OMG!! :happydance: Are you excited to test tomorrow?! I will be stalking the thread tomorrow! How are you feeling? Any symptoms?


----------



## Lisa92881

No symptoms. Kind of crampy today but I honestly can't tell if I'm imagining them bc I know AF usually comes today. Lunchtime and still no sign of her. Gah I've been mostly patient but these last 2 days have been torture!


----------



## cmwilson

Lisa92881 said:


> No symptoms. Kind of crampy today but I honestly can't tell if I'm imagining them bc I know AF usually comes today. Lunchtime and still no sign of her. Gah I've been mostly patient but these last 2 days have been torture!

I know how can you stand it?! Just looking at your last 2 charts you normally are spotting by now with a temp drop so your chart is looking good. I'm not trying to get your hopes up but things are looking good. :flower:


----------



## foquita

Lisa I'm crossing absolutely everything for you! :) I will be so happy to see you getting a bfp :hugs: when are you going to test? xxxx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Lisa you'll be fine your temp has rised again thim morning looking so darn good


----------



## MollyMalone

Lisa, how can you not test????? I'm so excited for you...its looking sooo good! :happydance:


----------



## seabean

:test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::brat::brat::brat::brat::fool::fool::fool::fool::ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja::test::test::test::test:Test test test!


sorry i got a little carried away with the smileys. but it's friday and you need to :test:!!!!!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:haha: you ladies are funny we did that yesturday we did that to Lisa


----------



## Lisa92881

Omg hahahahahahah. You guys are so funny. Ok how about this - I promise to test after I get home from dinner tonight, as long as my pee isn't too diluted. Otherwise, tomorrow fmu!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Yay lisa


----------



## cmwilson

Lisa92881 said:


> Omg hahahahahahah. You guys are so funny. Ok how about this - I promise to test after I get home from dinner tonight, as long as my pee isn't too diluted. Otherwise, tomorrow fmu!

Woohoo, it will be a late night for me! :happydance:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

cmwilson said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> Omg hahahahahahah. You guys are so funny. Ok how about this - I promise to test after I get home from dinner tonight, as long as my pee isn't too diluted. Otherwise, tomorrow fmu!
> 
> Woohoo, it will be a late night for me! :happydance:Click to expand...

Mee tooo:happydance:


----------



## Rachel789

Hotpink_Mom said:


> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> Omg hahahahahahah. You guys are so funny. Ok how about this - I promise to test after I get home from dinner tonight, as long as my pee isn't too diluted. Otherwise, tomorrow fmu!
> 
> Woohoo, it will be a late night for me! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Mee tooo:happydance:Click to expand...

me three! :haha:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Lol, I'm still waiting Lisa


----------



## Rachel789

Come on Lisa the pressure is on!

:test::test::test::test::test:

:yipee::headspin::dance::wohoo::loopy:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
:yipee::yipee::yipee::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Rachel789

LOL we need to get a life huh?? :haha:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

indeed we do


----------



## whigfield

Just got back from the ghost hunt - was amazing, we got so much activity and heard lots of groans! Creepy!!

I also had my tarots read privately, she thinks I will be pregnant extremely soon (I tried my hardest not to feed her any info, but she was sure I had 2 kids already. :haha:) and I'll have a baby in my arms by the end of this year or the latest early next year. :shrug: Bloody hope she's right - it helps give me hope anyway!

Regarding temp.. I think I'll try and do it so that I get six hours sleep and adjust it, maybe? hMM..


----------



## cmwilson

Nah! Who needs a life when we have Lisa?! :test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test:


----------



## whigfield

Also, joining in!! :test:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

We are such POAS pushers


----------



## Lisa92881

Girls!!! I can't bring myself to do it!!! Omg this is such a crazy feeling. Now that there's an actual chance, I'm scared out of my mind. Lol. I really don't want to see a BFN. It's like all the other times I've tested I've mostly expected a BFN, but not this time. Also, I'm still feeling positive and don't want to kill that. Sorry to let you all down for the night, I PROMISE I'll test in the morning.


----------



## cmwilson

Lisa92881 said:


> Girls!!! I can't bring myself to do it!!! Omg this is such a crazy feeling. Now that there's an actual chance, I'm scared out of my mind. Lol. I really don't want to see a BFN. It's like all the other times I've tested I've mostly expected a BFN, but not this time. Also, I'm still feeling positive and don't want to kill that. Sorry to let you all down for the night, I PROMISE I'll test in the morning.

I understand! :flower: I'll be thinking of you tomorrow morning. Just let us know either way! :hugs:

Still no signs of AF though right?


----------



## Lisa92881

I'm so nervous! Omg hahahaha. So crazy.


----------



## Rachel789

I totally understand that feeling. I will be checking in tomorrow morning. I can't wait!!


----------



## Lisa92881

Glad you girls get where I'm coming from. :hugs:

Nope no signs of AF at all, no spotting or cramping. :thumbup:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:test:


----------



## cmwilson

Lisa92881 said:


> Glad you girls get where I'm coming from. :hugs:
> 
> Nope no signs of AF at all, no spotting or cramping. :thumbup:

Glad to hear it! :happydance: Talk to you tomorrow morning! :winkwink:


----------



## Angelface2008

Damn, I missed all the fun. I was sleeping all day! 

@Lisa, When I was reading the the post with all the smilies I was getting nervous lol like I wanted to POAS too!! lol I am looking forward in seeing the results! I hope it is a :BFP: :dust:

@whigfield I love paranormal activities! lol or the activites of the paranormal, not the movie  Jealous that you did something so awesome like that.

Nothing to update here! CD 48, No AF, Cramps stopped, BBs aren't sore anymore! My CM is so wierd idk what is going on there! I just hope this means the ugly :witch: is coming to put a spell on my body for the next 4days!!!:haha: I am excited for sunday (usual day AF arrives)


----------



## foquita

lisa I hope hope hope you get your bfp, I think you will! bloody time difference, it's saturday morning here already but I've got to wait longer :haha:


----------



## Lisa92881

OMG OMG OMG OMG

https://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee514/Lisa92881/1329563981.jpg


----------



## mrsc81

Congrats Lisa!!!


----------



## Lisa92881

Holy crap. I never thought I'd be the one posting BFP pics. I'm shaking and crying lol.


----------



## mrsc81

:hugs:

Really pleased for you :happydance:


----------



## foquita

LISAAAA :D :happydance: 

congratulations :hugs: so happy for you, happy and healthy 9 months :kiss:


----------



## cmwilson

I knew it! Congrats! Congrats! Congrats! Don't leave us now though! I'm so happy for you!!! :happydance:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

See Lisa you give us hope Congrats girly.


----------



## Lisa92881

I won't leave, this thread (and a few others) have kept me sane!! :hugs:


----------



## foquita

on the cycle where you ovulated on your own too! :) xxxx


----------



## Lisa92881

I'm still not sure if it was me or the Clomid! :shrug: And at this point, I don't care! :haha:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I'm on :cloud9: for you Lisa.


----------



## foquita

i second that hot pink! :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

How is the soy cycle going so far foquita?


----------



## Rachel789

wooohooo congrats! I knew it would be positive! 

:happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo::loopy::bunny:=D&gt;:holly:


----------



## Lisa92881

Thanks girls. :hugs:

Couple things I did differently that I figured I'll share:
-We BD the day before, day of, and day after ov
-On those 3 days I used Conceive Plus internally about 15 mins before BD
-On those 3 days I also took Mucinex 3x each day
-I wore my moonstone anklet most days of the cycle, maybe like 75% of the time

Also - my hubby's SA in August showed that motility was a bit low (I think 40% and they said it should be greater than 60%) and % normal sperm was only 3%....goes to show that doesn't always mean anything! :thumbup:


----------



## foquita

Hotpink_Mom said:


> How is the soy cycle going so far foquita?

no sign of ovulation yet but to be honest i'm not very hopeful, i'm just waiting for my ultrasound and referral to assisted conception now :) how are you getting on?


----------



## MollyMalone

Lisa CONGRATULATIONS!!! I checked this thread first thing after waking up, just in case...:blush:

SOOOO HAPPY FOR YOU THOUGH! How does it feel??


----------



## Lisa92881

It's still very surreal! :haha:


----------



## seabean

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :) :) :)


----------



## cmwilson

Lisa92881 said:


> It's still very surreal! :haha:

So now that you know for sure, do you notice any symptoms?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

foquita said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> How is the soy cycle going so far foquita?
> 
> no sign of ovulation yet but to be honest i'm not very hopeful, i'm just waiting for my ultrasound and referral to assisted conception now :) how are you getting on?Click to expand...

I just took my last day of soy dosage today so I guess we are both waiting to Ovulate then.


----------



## foquita

i'm CD11 today but i very much doubt it'll make me ovulate early! i suppose stranger things have happened though :)


----------



## cmwilson

I'm beginning to get disheartened about ovulating this cycle. I really hope it's not another 100 day cycle (not that I'm going to let it get that far). I was hoping the Provera might jumpstart something but no such luck so far. If you look at my chart I have a lot of watery CM days, is that possible or do you think I am judging my CM wrong? :wacko:


----------



## foquita

i have watery cm a lot too, i wonder if it's maybe our bodies trying to ovulate?


----------



## cmwilson

foquita said:


> i have watery cm a lot too, i wonder if it's maybe our bodies trying to ovulate?

Yeah, this might be tmi but I noticed my Cervix is high too but so far I haven't had a temp shift. I've given up on opks. :dohh:


----------



## foquita

my cervix is always high, i can't ever reach it. well, not like it try THAT much but i've never felt it :haha: 

it could be your body is just trying really hard to o?


----------



## cmwilson

foquita said:


> my cervix is always high, i can't ever reach it. well, not like it try THAT much but i've never felt it :haha:
> 
> it could be your body is just trying really hard to o?

I'd really like that to be the case but when I look at my last cycle (117 days) I see that my body did pretty much the same thing at this time. :cry: I'm going to wait for a little while longer and if no ov I'm going to have to be a little pushy with my doctor to get bloodwork. But my sister got her bloodwork done (came back normal) and she told me she just got the bill, $900! Wow! That's crazy for just bloodwork!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I been having EWCM and watery cm too


----------



## cmwilson

Hotpink_Mom said:


> I been having EWCM and watery cm too

Maybe the soy has helped you!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

cmwilson said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> I been having EWCM and watery cm too
> 
> Maybe the soy has helped you!Click to expand...

I hope it has helped


----------



## MollyMalone

cmwilson said:


> foquita said:
> 
> 
> my cervix is always high, i can't ever reach it. well, not like it try THAT much but i've never felt it :haha:
> 
> it could be your body is just trying really hard to o?
> 
> I'd really like that to be the case but when I look at my last cycle (117 days) I see that my body did pretty much the same thing at this time. :cry: I'm going to wait for a little while longer and if no ov I'm going to have to be a little pushy with my doctor to get bloodwork. But my sister got her bloodwork done (came back normal) and she told me she just got the bill, $900! Wow! That's crazy for just bloodwork!Click to expand...

WHAT??? Just for a blood test?? Thats crazy money!! Do they charge you that much everytime?? Because I have to get blood tests often enough. I have health insurance so I don't have to pay for it, but even if I didn't I don't think it'd be THAT much over here...and there is always the option to go public which is free...I'm just in shock!


----------



## whigfield

Omg, congratulations Lisa!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## whigfield

Hmm.. Another positive OPK today. Really hope I O tonight or tomorrow!

Think it will call for a little bit of pre-seed tonight. ;)


----------



## cmwilson

MollyMalone said:


> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foquita said:
> 
> 
> my cervix is always high, i can't ever reach it. well, not like it try THAT much but i've never felt it :haha:
> 
> it could be your body is just trying really hard to o?
> 
> I'd really like that to be the case but when I look at my last cycle (117 days) I see that my body did pretty much the same thing at this time. :cry: I'm going to wait for a little while longer and if no ov I'm going to have to be a little pushy with my doctor to get bloodwork. But my sister got her bloodwork done (came back normal) and she told me she just got the bill, $900! Wow! That's crazy for just bloodwork!Click to expand...
> 
> WHAT??? Just for a blood test?? Thats crazy money!! Do they charge you that much everytime?? Because I have to get blood tests often enough. I have health insurance so I don't have to pay for it, but even if I didn't I don't think it'd be THAT much over here...and there is always the option to go public which is free...I'm just in shock!Click to expand...

I don't know if that is the going rate here but her insurance did cover like $500 but she still had to pay $400. That's ridiculous! Whenever I do get my bloodwork done I hope it's not THAT much!


----------



## cmwilson

Molly, I noticed you were prescribed clomid and you haven't been off the pill for a year. Did you do or say anything to your doctor to get them to prescribe that to you?


----------



## Lisa92881

cmwilson said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> It's still very surreal! :haha:
> 
> So now that you know for sure, do you notice any symptoms?Click to expand...

Well, looking back on the past few weeks I guess there were some things. My chart was my first hint, haha. My boobs didn't hurt til about 10dpo, they're usually sore by like 2/3 dpo. I was very cranky one day this week, like to the point where I had to walk out of my office and chill out or I was going to snap at a coworker. :blush: And that same day at work, I randomly got a whif of popcorn. Come to find out, someone was making it....and their room is like faaar away, haha. Some occasional dull cramps, nothing I'd probably notice if I wasn't scrutinizing every little thing. 

Thanks again everyone, I appreciate all the love!! :happydance:


----------



## cmwilson

Lisa92881 said:


> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> It's still very surreal! :haha:
> 
> So now that you know for sure, do you notice any symptoms?Click to expand...
> 
> Well, looking back on the past few weeks I guess there were some things. My chart was my first hint, haha. My boobs didn't hurt til about 10dpo, they're usually sore by like 2/3 dpo. I was very cranky one day this week, like to the point where I had to walk out of my office and chill out or I was going to snap at a coworker. :blush: And that same day at work, I randomly got a whif of popcorn. Come to find out, someone was making it....and their room is like faaar away, haha. Some occasional dull cramps, nothing I'd probably notice if I wasn't scrutinizing every little thing.
> 
> Thanks again everyone, I appreciate all the love!! :happydance:Click to expand...

:happydance: So I guess your next step is to call the doc huh? So exciting!


----------



## Lisa92881

Yup! I actually have an appt Wednesday, a followup to see how Clomid was going. :haha: I'll call early in the week and ask if they still want me to come in!


----------



## cmwilson

Lisa92881 said:


> Yup! I actually have an appt Wednesday, a followup to see how Clomid was going. :haha: I'll call early in the week and ask if they still want me to come in!

Woohoo, let us know how it goes!! :happydance:


----------



## MollyMalone

cmwilson said:


> Molly, I noticed you were prescribed clomid and you haven't been off the pill for a year. Did you do or say anything to your doctor to get them to prescribe that to you?

:blush: I did tell a little white lie. I told them I've been TTCing since May, when I stopped taking the pill instead of october. It doesn't matter, because I didn't get my period for over 3 months, so something was wrong anyway.

And even then, the first Dr I went to wanted to prescribe me Clomid after finding out I had PCOS, and that was during the first week of December. So they though I had been TTCing for 6 months. The only reason I didn't do it then was because she wasn't gonna follow up on it, and I was afraid of over stimulating. I went to a different obgyn at the end of December, who referred me to a FS because he couldn't do a proper follow up either and wouldnt prescribe it without one. Then the FS wanted me to take Metformin for a month before staring the treatment.

I don't know how it works over there, but in Spain if you go public they won't even do a blood test unless you've been TTCing for 1 year, and if you are very young (I'm 23) the make you wait for 2. The only reason I've been able to do everything sooner was because I've gone private.

They all mentioned my age, and the fact that it hasnt even been a year, but I reminded them that in this time I hadnt ovulated, or even gotten a proper period in months. If my only problem was that I wasnt getting pregnant I wouldnt bother them, but I wasnt even ovulating so there was no chance of it happening! So they went with it...BUT they are not as strict with the whole thing over here if you are paying. In saying that though, if I didnt have PCOS in the first place they wouldnt have given me clomid so soon.


----------



## Lawyer chick

Hi ladies. I have long cycles since 2010. My understanding is due to high estrogen is the cause for mine. It doesn't appear I've ovulated on my own since then. So I have what appears to be periods but that last "forever". I started provera this month. I await surgery before any treatment as it appears I. Have blocked tubes as well.


----------



## cmwilson

MollyMalone said:


> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> Molly, I noticed you were prescribed clomid and you haven't been off the pill for a year. Did you do or say anything to your doctor to get them to prescribe that to you?
> 
> :blush: I did tell a little white lie. I told them I've been TTCing since May, when I stopped taking the pill instead of october. It doesn't matter, because I didn't get my period for over 3 months, so something was wrong anyway.
> 
> And even then, the first Dr I went to wanted to prescribe me Clomid after finding out I had PCOS, and that was during the first week of December. So they though I had been TTCing for 6 months. The only reason I didn't do it then was because she wasn't gonna follow up on it, and I was afraid of over stimulating. I went to a different obgyn at the end of December, who referred me to a FS because he couldn't do a proper follow up either and wouldnt prescribe it without one. Then the FS wanted me to take Metformin for a month before staring the treatment.
> 
> I don't know how it works over there, but in Spain if you go public they won't even do a blood test unless you've been TTCing for 1 year, and if you are very young (I'm 23) the make you wait for 2. The only reason I've been able to do everything sooner was because I've gone private.
> 
> They all mentioned my age, and the fact that it hasnt even been a year, but I reminded them that in this time I hadnt ovulated, or even gotten a proper period in months. If my only problem was that I wasnt getting pregnant I wouldnt bother them, but I wasnt even ovulating so there was no chance of it happening! So they went with it...BUT they are not as strict with the whole thing over here if you are paying. In saying that though, if I didnt have PCOS in the first place they wouldnt have given me clomid so soon.Click to expand...

I have the same thing going on except I haven't been diagnosed with PCOS. Since I went off the pill in June I haven't ovulated either and like you I didnt have a period for 3 months which is why I'd like my doctor to do the bloodwork. I don't understand why some doctors will do bloodwork right away and others won't. I think I'd feel better if I could just get some answers. I'm a bit older than you (27) so I would think they would do this for me more easily because I'm only 3 years from 30. How can I get pregnant if I don't ovulate?


----------



## MollyMalone

cmwilson said:


> MollyMalone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> Molly, I noticed you were prescribed clomid and you haven't been off the pill for a year. Did you do or say anything to your doctor to get them to prescribe that to you?
> 
> :blush: I did tell a little white lie. I told them I've been TTCing since May, when I stopped taking the pill instead of october. It doesn't matter, because I didn't get my period for over 3 months, so something was wrong anyway.
> 
> And even then, the first Dr I went to wanted to prescribe me Clomid after finding out I had PCOS, and that was during the first week of December. So they though I had been TTCing for 6 months. The only reason I didn't do it then was because she wasn't gonna follow up on it, and I was afraid of over stimulating. I went to a different obgyn at the end of December, who referred me to a FS because he couldn't do a proper follow up either and wouldnt prescribe it without one. Then the FS wanted me to take Metformin for a month before staring the treatment.
> 
> I don't know how it works over there, but in Spain if you go public they won't even do a blood test unless you've been TTCing for 1 year, and if you are very young (I'm 23) the make you wait for 2. The only reason I've been able to do everything sooner was because I've gone private.
> 
> They all mentioned my age, and the fact that it hasnt even been a year, but I reminded them that in this time I hadnt ovulated, or even gotten a proper period in months. If my only problem was that I wasnt getting pregnant I wouldnt bother them, but I wasnt even ovulating so there was no chance of it happening! So they went with it...BUT they are not as strict with the whole thing over here if you are paying. In saying that though, if I didnt have PCOS in the first place they wouldnt have given me clomid so soon.Click to expand...
> 
> I have the same thing going on except I haven't been diagnosed with PCOS. Since I went off the pill in June I haven't ovulated either and like you I didnt have a period for 3 months which is why I'd like my doctor to do the bloodwork. I don't understand why some doctors will do bloodwork right away and others won't. I think I'd feel better if I could just get some answers. I'm a bit older than you (27) so I would think they would do this for me more easily because I'm only 3 years from 30. How can I get pregnant if I don't ovulate?Click to expand...

Where your periods irregular before taking the pill? The first obgyn asked me before running the tests, when I said yes she said she was pretty sure that I had PCOS..but she wanted me to have a scan and blood test to confirm it. After it was confirmed she wanted DH to have a seminogram to make sure he was ok (no point of taking clomid then), and after that I was meant to start taking it. Only I decided to go somewhere else.

If I were you, I would tell them the same thing. If you were ovulating and not getting pregnant then ok, but you havent even ovulated...there's obviously something wrong. If they try and talk you out of it, like they did with me, insist that you only want a chance. I actually told them that I wanted a chance to fail like every one else, I didnt want to waste a year when I knew nothing was happening! 

And if your Dr still doesnt listen to you I would go somewhere else. I'm pretty sure people get tested for PCOS when they are not even TTCing. I have a friend who also has it, and she found out after demanding tests to find out what was wrong because she was so worried all the time about being pregnant...


----------



## cmwilson

cmwilson said:


> MollyMalone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> Molly, I noticed you were prescribed clomid and you haven't been off the pill for a year. Did you do or say anything to your doctor to get them to prescribe that to you?
> 
> I have the same thing going on except I haven't been diagnosed with PCOS. Since I went off the pill in June I haven't ovulated either and like you I didnt have a period for 3 months which is why I'd like my doctor to do the bloodwork. I don't understand why some doctors will do bloodwork right away and others won't. I think I'd feel better if I could just get some answers. I'm a bit older than you (27) so I would think they would do this for me more easily because I'm only 3 years from 30. How can I get pregnant if I don't ovulate?Click to expand...
> 
> Where your periods irregular before taking the pill? The first obgyn asked me before running the tests, when I said yes she said she was pretty sure that I had PCOS..but she wanted me to have a scan and blood test to confirm it. After it was confirmed she wanted DH to have a seminogram to make sure he was ok (no point of taking clomid then), and after that I was meant to start taking it. Only I decided to go somewhere else.
> 
> If I were you, I would tell them the same thing. If you were ovulating and not getting pregnant then ok, but you havent even ovulated...there's obviously something wrong. If they try and talk you out of it, like they did with me, insist that you only want a chance. I actually told them that I wanted a chance to fail like every one else, I didnt want to waste a year when I knew nothing was happening!
> 
> And if your Dr still doesnt listen to you I would go somewhere else. I'm pretty sure people get tested for PCOS when they are not even TTCing. I have a friend who also has it, and she found out after demanding tests to find out what was wrong because she was so worried all the time about being pregnant...Click to expand...

I was fairly regular before the pill, definitely not like it is now. I'm wondering if PCOS can develop after the pill or if you would have always had to have had it. I think I definitely need to be more demanding with my doctor. Even if I don't have PCOS something clearly isn't working right or I'd at least be ovulating. Like you said, I just want to be given the chance. :nope:


----------



## Angelface2008

@lisa congratulations everyone was confident about your pregnancy. :) I am so happy for you! H&H 9 months to you!!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## MommyDream

Woo hoo! Congratulations Lisa!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Oh lisa I'm still in a shock for you


----------



## Lisa92881

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Oh lisa I'm still in a shock for you

Omg me too. We told our parents and a few friends but it still doesn't feel real. I took a digi this morning and finally got to see the words PREGNANT so that was pretty cool. I feel like I should be doing something....but I don't know what!! :haha:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Lisa92881 said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> Oh lisa I'm still in a shock for you
> 
> Omg me too. We told our parents and a few friends but it still doesn't feel real. I took a digi this morning and finally got to see the words PREGNANT so that was pretty cool. I feel like I should be doing something....but I don't know what!! :haha:Click to expand...

Just wait for it the nesting will start soon.


----------



## Lawyer chick

I'm new here but congrats Lisa!!!!!!!!


----------



## Angelface2008

CD 50 for me. I was sure my AF would come and take the grief away today but she is a no show. This is the longest and the first time in my cycle history I hit CD 50!!! I am supposed to be ovulating this week. :( I was going to go to the Doctor on Monday but in the USA falls a holiday...President's Day. Sigh. I usually love holidays but I wish it wasnt so I can go to the Doctor already!

@Lisa now its the waiting game. When your belly shows up then all the fun will begin! All you can do now is relax. Being pregnant gives you alot of excuses to be lazy. Take advantage of it!!!


----------



## cmwilson

Lisa92881 said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> Oh lisa I'm still in a shock for you
> 
> Omg me too. We told our parents and a few friends but it still doesn't feel real. I took a digi this morning and finally got to see the words PREGNANT so that was pretty cool. I feel like I should be doing something....but I don't know what!! :haha:Click to expand...

Yay new signature! Poppyseed! :happydance:

In other news I had EWCM today! Don't know if it means anything, could be my body playing tricks on me. For those of you who ov, how many days of EWCM do you get before you ov or would today have been my day if I do ov?


----------



## Angelface2008

cmwilson said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> Oh lisa I'm still in a shock for you
> 
> Omg me too. We told our parents and a few friends but it still doesn't feel real. I took a digi this morning and finally got to see the words PREGNANT so that was pretty cool. I feel like I should be doing something....but I don't know what!! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Yay new signature! Poppyseed! :happydance:
> 
> In other news I had EWCM today! Don't know if it means anything, could be my body playing tricks on me. For those of you who ov, how many days of EWCM do you get before you ov or would today have been my day if I do ov?Click to expand...

When I do see my EWCM it lasts four days. I usually just BD for those days. That's what I did last month, now I am 16days late. Every woman is different but that is my experience


----------



## Lawyer chick

Hi girls do you just let cycles go lengthy without meds? I was on cd 43 when I started provera this month. How o you guys determine to allow it to happen natural versus meds?


----------



## MollyMalone

I've been taking progesterone from cd 15 as per drs instructions to get me ready for clomid. But I know a person who was told to Start taking it from cd40 if she didn't get AF before then


----------



## NewMrs2011

Huge congrats Lisa! Have you been ttc for a while?

Hope everybody else is well, or as well as can be for a Monday!

Well on Friday I got some of my blood results...full blood count, liver/kidney function/cholesterol all normal which is good. I called back this morning for the rest of the results only to be told yes, they are here, but nobody's had time to look at them yet so I can't tell you what they are. Do they not realise what this waiting is doing to me!?!? I could have punched her! (if she was standing in front of me!). 

Sorry, I'm not a violent person really but I'm just worried sick. I've to phone back tomorrow but I have an appointment at 7.50am so I guess I'll just get them then. 

On another subject, I was interested to read your comments regarding cm. sorry for tmi but I have a lot of the watery type although when you look closely it has a creamy tinge. It's too watery to be creamy so I'm never sure what to chart it as. Any ideas? Thanks and sorry for ranting.


----------



## MollyMalone

I'd chart it as watery. Maybe the creamy bit is because its changing to a more fertile cm.

FF friend always says you can get different types of cm throughout the day, and to only chart the most fertile just in case you miss ovalulation.


----------



## NewMrs2011

Thanks, I will amend my chart


----------



## foquita

:hi: lawyer chick :) I've never taken any drugs for my cycles, I just let them finish naturally. my longest has been 77 days and my shortest was 53. 

newmrs - good luck at your appointment tomorrow, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you that you'll get a clean bill of reproductive health! :hugs:


----------



## NewMrs2011

Thanks - I need it! I know something's not going to be normal...there has to be something wrong with my to give me such whacky cycles, and I'm convinced I'm not ovulating. It's just a case of finding out exactly what about me is abnormal!


----------



## foquita

a lot of people seem to have their tests come back all normal so you never know :) 

I just had more bloods done too but I won't get the results until after my ultrasound.


----------



## NewMrs2011

I'll just be glad when my appointments passed!

Have you got long to wait for your ultrasound?


----------



## foquita

it's the anticipation isn't it! you'll be fine during and after, the before is the killer! 

I've been referred so I'm just waiting for my appointment to come through, I'm hoping I get it some time this week! to be fair though the waiting for it is keeping me going :)


----------



## NewMrs2011

Hopefully it's not too long for you. Waiting kills me...I just want to know everything yesterday lol. To be fair though I am genuinely worried. Hopefully tomorrow I'll think to myself I've been an idiot for worrying so much!


----------



## foquita

I totally understand how you feel, I was worried sick before my first appointment :hugs: I had to get my OH to come with me and hold my hand in the waiting room :haha: 

whatever happens it's not the end of the line, you can come straight on here and we'll all make you feel better :) xxxx


----------



## Rachel789

Good luck at your appt. newmrs! I hope you get the answers you need. I have an appt. with my primary care dr. tomorrow so I am going to see what kind of tests I can get him to run for me.

I finally started AF this morning. The real AF. My temp dropped back down and AF started so now I am 100% sure I did O and that mid cycle bleeding was just that mid cycle bleeding. I still don't know why though but if it happens again I am making an appt. with my gyno right away. I am happy AF is here and I am able to put this weird confusing cycle behind me and move on. I have been on Vitex for a couple months now so I am praying this cycle I O at least by day 20 something!


----------



## whigfield

Wonder if I could get an opinion..

I had 2 positive OPKs and EWCM, yesterday I got negatives and CM dried up.. This morning, I had a temp of 97.18, but I noticed that my room was freezing and the thermometer was very very cold too. I took my temp again straight afterwards and it was 97.33.. Still not a good enough temp rise but which one should I record?? :wacko:


----------



## Angelface2008

Use the second one because the thermometer should have warmed up due to the fact that it was in your mouth the first time and probably gave it some time to warm up.


----------



## whigfield

Awesome - I put that one on my chart.

Another question..:blush:

On CD34, I took my temperature at 8.20 instead of 6.20, because I didn't get to sleep until 2 (ghost hunt), and it was 97.45.. I adjusted it later, and the adjustment made it 97.05 (I used an online tool). However it's not as if I slept in so was asleep for longer/got hotter from duvet etc? If I put it back to 97.45 it says I O'd on the day of my first OPK.. But yet I had a second positive OPK the next day.

Should I put it back and class myself as 3DPO? Or leave as is? :blush:


----------



## NewMrs2011

Thanks, I'll be sure to let you know how it goes. 

It's great to have somewhere to go and get opinions, or even just to vent, especially when nobody in 'real life' knows we are ttc. I do sometimes think that everyone on here must think I'm a right moaning Minnie sometimes tho lol


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I think my temps has gone crazy again, but not really sure just yet I may know in the next few days.


----------



## seabean

Rachel789 said:


> Good luck at your appt. newmrs! I hope you get the answers you need. I have an appt. with my primary care dr. tomorrow so I am going to see what kind of tests I can get him to run for me.
> 
> I finally started AF this morning. The real AF. My temp dropped back down and AF started so now I am 100% sure I did O and that mid cycle bleeding was just that mid cycle bleeding. I still don't know why though but if it happens again I am making an appt. with my gyno right away. I am happy AF is here and I am able to put this weird confusing cycle behind me and move on. I have been on Vitex for a couple months now so I am praying this cycle I O at least by day 20 something!

Rachel - from what I have read online, mid cycle bleeding sounds like its related to low progesterone after ovulation. If it happens again this cycle, I would see your Dr and they might have you take progesterone after ovulation to support the lining/implantation/ec. Have you thought that maybe Vitex could be the reason for that? Ive never taken it, just wondering if that thought crossed your mind?


----------



## Lawyer chick

I didn't take anything until this month but my cycles for almost 2 years were35+ days half or more I. Was bleeding. Likely due to high estrogen which was confirmed two weeks ago. It was initially believed to be due to cervix dysplasia and i since have the all clear then possibly pcos which now 3 x is confirmed it is not. 

Prior to the bleeding my longest cycle was 36 days. 

I took provera this month started spotting /period same day but bleeding slowed after 9 days now I wait for provera to start what I hope will be a normal period. Sigh


----------



## Rachel789

seabean said:


> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck at your appt. newmrs! I hope you get the answers you need. I have an appt. with my primary care dr. tomorrow so I am going to see what kind of tests I can get him to run for me.
> 
> I finally started AF this morning. The real AF. My temp dropped back down and AF started so now I am 100% sure I did O and that mid cycle bleeding was just that mid cycle bleeding. I still don't know why though but if it happens again I am making an appt. with my gyno right away. I am happy AF is here and I am able to put this weird confusing cycle behind me and move on. I have been on Vitex for a couple months now so I am praying this cycle I O at least by day 20 something!
> 
> Rachel - from what I have read online, mid cycle bleeding sounds like its related to low progesterone after ovulation. If it happens again this cycle, I would see your Dr and they might have you take progesterone after ovulation to support the lining/implantation/ec. Have you thought that maybe Vitex could be the reason for that? Ive never taken it, just wondering if that thought crossed your mind?Click to expand...

I would like to blame the Vitex because I never had this issue the previous 3 cycles. I tried to find others that had this issue with Vitex but no luck. The past few cycles after I O my nipples become noticably sensitive and I noticed that on CD 41 so that is was makes me think I O'ed while bleeding, but I really can't be sure. I thought Vitex was supposed to help with low progesterone, isn't that the main purpose of it along with regulating your cycles?


----------



## seabean

Lawyer chick said:


> Hi girls do you just let cycles go lengthy without meds? I was on cd 43 when I started provera this month. How o you guys determine to allow it to happen natural versus meds?

Hi Lawyer - I don't think there is a "rule" for when to force AF w/ meds. I know w/ some of the girls in this thread, they know they actually tend to ovulate late (even as late as CD30-50). If that's the case, then it might be worth waiting to try to actually catch ovulation. If it's an unusually long cycle, and there is no ovulation in site, then it might be the time to start provera to kick start your hormones, if that's something you are comfortable with. However, I have also heard that some women know for a fact they just will never ovulate, so they take provera regularly every month, kind of like BCP, to induce their AF and feel like they have a regular cycle.


----------



## seabean

Rachel789 said:


> seabean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck at your appt. newmrs! I hope you get the answers you need. I have an appt. with my primary care dr. tomorrow so I am going to see what kind of tests I can get him to run for me.
> 
> I finally started AF this morning. The real AF. My temp dropped back down and AF started so now I am 100% sure I did O and that mid cycle bleeding was just that mid cycle bleeding. I still don't know why though but if it happens again I am making an appt. with my gyno right away. I am happy AF is here and I am able to put this weird confusing cycle behind me and move on. I have been on Vitex for a couple months now so I am praying this cycle I O at least by day 20 something!
> 
> Rachel - from what I have read online, mid cycle bleeding sounds like its related to low progesterone after ovulation. If it happens again this cycle, I would see your Dr and they might have you take progesterone after ovulation to support the lining/implantation/ec. Have you thought that maybe Vitex could be the reason for that? Ive never taken it, just wondering if that thought crossed your mind?Click to expand...
> 
> I would like to blame the Vitex because I never had this issue the previous 3 cycles. I tried to find others that had this issue with Vitex but no luck. The past few cycles after I O my nipples become noticably sensitive and I noticed that on CD 41 so that is was makes me think I O'ed while bleeding, but I really can't be sure. I thought Vitex was supposed to help with low progesterone, isn't that the main purpose of it along with regulating your cycles?Click to expand...

Oh that's right, I remember your vitex post now. I'm not sure what it does though, sorry. Although it's possible that it affects women in different ways. I also used to go by nipple sensitivity as my sign of ovulation :) And I did read somewhere that it was a sign of estrogen dominance, which I think means low progesterone as well - but I'm not sure how accurate that is...b/c why would that make your nipples sore?? :wacko: Who knows.


----------



## Lawyer chick

seabean said:


> Lawyer chick said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls do you just let cycles go lengthy without meds? I was on cd 43 when I started provera this month. How o you guys determine to allow it to happen natural versus meds?
> 
> Hi Lawyer - I don't think there is a "rule" for when to force AF w/ meds. I know w/ some of the girls in this thread, they know they actually tend to ovulate late (even as late as CD30-50). If that's the case, then it might be worth waiting to try to actually catch ovulation. If it's an unusually long cycle, and there is no ovulation in site, then it might be the time to start provera to kick start your hormones, if that's something you are comfortable with. However, I have also heard that some women know for a fact they just will never ovulate, so they take provera regularly every month, kind of like BCP, to induce their AF and feel like they have a regular cycle.Click to expand...

Thanks and that makes sense with my long ones they all appear annovulatory even tho I get a period at the end. Sighhh


----------



## MommyDream

Lawyerchick - do you chart? You may have anovulatory bleeding and not an actual period.


----------



## cmwilson

Ladies, have any of you had ovulation spotting? This may be tmi and I'm sorry but it is stretchy EWCM with brown. Thoughts?


----------



## Rachel789

I don't think I have had O spotting before but it very well could be. Have you taken an OPK today?


----------



## cmwilson

Rachel789 said:


> I don't think I have had O spotting before but it very well could be. Have you taken an OPK today?

Not yet today. I will take one tonight and see. I'm hoping it is not midcycle spotting. I haven't ovulated so I don't think it would be AF...


----------



## Lawyer chick

Because I have ttc for so long I no longer chart. I used to though. I know my ovulation symptoms pain and Ewcm. 


Pretty certain I haven't been ovulating. I have very high day 3 estrogen. 

I'm awaiting lap surgery to check for endometrosis


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

cmwilson said:


> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> I don't think I have had O spotting before but it very well could be. Have you taken an OPK today?
> 
> Not yet today. I will take one tonight and see. I'm hoping it is not midcycle spotting. I haven't ovulated so I don't think it would be AF...Click to expand...

You may be Oing soon hun Start bding


----------



## Mrs.stefka

cmwilson said:


> Ladies, have any of you had ovulation spotting? This may be tmi and I'm sorry but it is stretchy EWCM with brown. Thoughts?

I have had this before and it is supposed to be a very good sign that you are extremely fertile. Good luck!!


----------



## Angelface2008

whigfield said:


> Awesome - I put that one on my chart.
> 
> Another question..:blush:
> 
> On CD34, I took my temperature at 8.20 instead of 6.20, because I didn't get to sleep until 2 (ghost hunt), and it was 97.45.. I adjusted it later, and the adjustment made it 97.05 (I used an online tool). However it's not as if I slept in so was asleep for longer/got hotter from duvet etc? If I put it back to 97.45 it says I O'd on the day of my first OPK.. But yet I had a second positive OPK the next day.
> 
> Should I put it back and class myself as 3DPO? Or leave as is? :blush:

I would leave it as is. If you usually go to bed at 12 and you went to bed at 2 instead you are still getting the same hours of rest, I think that it what matters. You might of just had higher temp that night. It happen, I wouldn't stress over it.


----------



## cmwilson

Mrs.stefka said:


> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, have any of you had ovulation spotting? This may be tmi and I'm sorry but it is stretchy EWCM with brown. Thoughts?
> 
> I have had this before and it is supposed to be a very good sign that you are extremely fertile. Good luck!!Click to expand...

Thanks! Do you mind sharing with me what yours was like? Was it just when you wiped or was there more?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I think I'm having Ovulation pains now.


----------



## Mrs.stefka

cmwilson said:


> Mrs.stefka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, have any of you had ovulation spotting? This may be tmi and I'm sorry but it is stretchy EWCM with brown. Thoughts?
> 
> I have had this before and it is supposed to be a very good sign that you are extremely fertile. Good luck!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! Do you mind sharing with me what yours was like? Was it just when you wiped or was there more?Click to expand...

It was just when I wiped. There wasn't a lot of spotting by any means. It was a TON of EWCM, very stretchy, and it looked like I had put a droplet of light brown in a few different places. I was told at that point I was extremely fertile and needed to get :sex:. I hope that is similar to yours and that you catch your lil bean!


----------



## Angelface2008

Hotpink_Mom said:


> I think I'm having Ovulation pains now.

 time to baby dance! :sex:


----------



## NewMrs2011

Morning everyone. Just back from my doctors appointment. He says my blood results weren't too bad however some levels were slightly higher/lower than what they should be, which could be a sign of pcos, however nothing conclusive. He says my blood levels are very similar to what they were in 2007. 

My thyroid is slightly under active so he has given me a prescription for levothyroxine, only 50mg a day however he hopes that this may help with weight loss. 

He is hoping that a combination of losing weight and sorting my thyroid will be enough to kick start my cycles but said it wouldn't do no harm to try something like AC too. I have to go back in 3 months time to see how things are progressing so I'm quite happy with that and yes, I feel like an idiot for worrying so much!


----------



## MollyMalone

NewMrs2011, its great that you are getting that sorted. My FS told me that hypothyroidism can sometimes prevent ovulation. And that a hormonal imbalance like the one we get when we have PCOS also ends up affecting other hormones and may cause the thyroid not to work properly. I think mine was a combination of that and the size of my thyroid.
My endo asked for a scan as well as blood tests to make sure there was no tumors (benign or otherwise) affecting it, but it turns out I just have a very small gland....

Had a temperature drop today, so I HOPE that AF shows tomoro...but who knows. Can't wait to get started!


----------



## NewMrs2011

It'll certainly be interesting to see what effect these tablets have :)

I still can't really make any sense of my chart...I wonder if the thyroid thing is causing me to get odd temps. I had a scan of my ovaries at the end of 2007 but nothing major showed up. The dr doesn't think there's any point in me getting another one as he expects, like my blood tests, they will still be the same. I also noticed that it said in my notes my left ovary was completely normal which was interesting as that's the one I always get pain from. In fact, this morning I had quite strong pain down there at the left hand side. It's probably just my brain playing tricks on me though cos last night I got a negative opk and I've no ewcm either!


----------



## NewMrs2011

Oh and I hope AF arrives soon for you :)


----------



## Rachel789

I am glad you were able to get some answers and help newmrs! I am sure you will get your cycles back to normal soon!

I am off to the Dr. today myself. I am not sure what he will do for me but I am at least going to ask him to check my thyroid levels.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

A little temp rise humm.


----------



## NewMrs2011

Rachel789 said:


> I am glad you were able to get some answers and help newmrs! I am sure you will get your cycles back to normal soon!
> 
> I am off to the Dr. today myself. I am not sure what he will do for me but I am at least going to ask him to check my thyroid levels.

Thank you, its made me a bit more hopeful and although my results weren't perfect, it has put my mind at rest a bit :)

Hope you get on ok at your appointment and the doc agrees to run some tests!


----------



## Angelface2008

Hotpink_Mom said:


> A little temp rise humm.

Your chart looks good


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Thanks angel

Just waiting though for tomorrows temp to see if I had O'ed


----------



## Angelface2008

I will be stalking your chart! :haha:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Note that this is my soy cycle cd3-7


----------



## foquita

so glad your appointment went well newmrs :) :hugs: 

rach I think you should ask for your full hormones done :D


----------



## Rachel789

I am waiting to see the Dr now. I will ask for everything but I have a feeling he will tell me to see my gyno but it. CAnt hurt to ask. I need to find out if I need to stop vitex before bloodwork


----------



## foquita

good luck :hugs:


----------



## seabean

Newmrs, glad your Dr. is taking an active approach with the thyroid meds! Hopefully it helps to put the other hormones in line like he said. 

Hotpink, hopefully you ovulated! Keep us posted with the temp rise :) 

I just got my CD3 bloods taken this morning (even thought I'm CD5 - sunday + holiday delayed me), so hopefully the results will be ok too. My last bloods from a few weeks ago that were normal were taken in the midst of all my crazy 3 week bleeding, and she said that if I wanted to I could do 3 and 21 day bloods after AF showed, but that it wasn't necessary....so of course I'm doing them anyway b/c I'm nuts and need to torture myself :wacko:


----------



## wtg4mymiracle

Hi Ladies!

I need to share my doctors visit with you this morning as I feel that only people going through the same thing as I do would understand how I feel. 

Soo I went to the doctor this morning to see if there was something wrong with me. My cycles have been totally crazy since I have stopped taking Nuvaring in August (Cycle 1=45 days, cycle 2=50 days, Cycle 3=70 days..). He did his exams.. and said that there was nothing wrong: my uterus looks fine, no cysts on my ovaries.. he thinks that this is totally normal and that he would only be worried if my cycles got closer and closer. The fact that they are getting further and further appart doesn't worry him at all. 


I should be happy, right? But I am not! I actually feel kind of sad that he couldn't give me a diagnosis. Something that would explain why I am not yet pregnant! And then I asked "But I have been pretty good at knowing when I am ovulating and we've timed our intercourses during that period... what does it mean if I don't get pregnant even though we do that?" His anwer: "Well, it means that it doesn't work.". Thats it. That's all he said!! I had to hold back every nerve in my body not to loose it. 

He also said that having a period doesn't mean that I've ovulated and that I won't necessarily get a period if I ovulate. Great. One more "Hurray!" please!

Thanks for listening, this needed to get out. What are your thoughts on this? No one seems to understand me, everyone's just like "Let it go.. it will happen when it will happen...". Sure, easy to say when its not you!

:dust: to all!


----------



## MollyMalone

I came to give an update. 

I went home at lunch time and found some spotting on my underwear, literaly like 2 drops. Then I swiped and it was pink...so lets see if it gets heavier and red by tonight so I could start clomid tomoro . If it doesnt then I'll hopefully be able to start the day after tomorrow.


----------



## seabean

wtg4mymiracle said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I need to share my doctors visit with you this morning as I feel that only people going through the same thing as I do would understand how I feel.
> 
> Soo I went to the doctor this morning to see if there was something wrong with me. My cycles have been totally crazy since I have stopped taking Nuvaring in August (Cycle 1=45 days, cycle 2=50 days, Cycle 3=70 days..). He did his exams.. and said that there was nothing wrong: my uterus looks fine, no cysts on my ovaries.. he thinks that this is totally normal and that he would only be worried if my cycles got closer and closer. The fact that they are getting further and further appart doesn't worry him at all.
> 
> 
> I should be happy, right? But I am not! I actually feel kind of sad that he couldn't give me a diagnosis. Something that would explain why I am not yet pregnant! And then I asked "But I have been pretty good at knowing when I am ovulating and we've timed our intercourses during that period... what does it mean if I don't get pregnant even though we do that?" His anwer: "Well, it means that it doesn't work.". Thats it. That's all he said!! I had to hold back every nerve in my body not to loose it.
> 
> He also said that having a period doesn't mean that I've ovulated and that I won't necessarily get a period if I ovulate. Great. One more "Hurray!" please!
> 
> Thanks for listening, this needed to get out. What are your thoughts on this? No one seems to understand me, everyone's just like "Let it go.. it will happen when it will happen...". Sure, easy to say when its not you!
> 
> :dust: to all!

Well first off, congrats on not having any major health concerns! Second, how frustrating! I would have NOT held back, and instead would have totally lost it. I hate condescending answers like that! Are you sure that you are ovulating with your long cycles? Are you using any methods to confirm that? If you sure you are, and the timing is right, then maybe your husband should get a sperm analysis - it's not always the woman's fault! :)


----------



## wtg4mymiracle

seabean said:


> Well first off, congrats on not having any major health concerns! Second, how frustrating! I would have NOT held back, and instead would have totally lost it. I hate condescending answers like that! Are you sure that you are ovulating with your long cycles? Are you using any methods to confirm that? If you sure you are, and the timing is right, then maybe your husband should get a sperm analysis - it's not always the woman's fault! :)

Thanks Seabean, I should be at least happy that something isn't wrong with me, you are right. 

No, I don't use any methods to confirm that I am ovulating at all.. I can just feel it. My CM changes and I have pinching on one side during 2-3 days... Everytime I have noticed this I had my periods 2 weeks after that; which is why I am pretty positive that I did ovulate. 

The thing is, and I know that many people will not like me for saying this but I feel like I can just say it on this forum, I got pregnant with my husband 7 years ago. We had only been dating for 6 months and I was yong (19 at the time) so I decided to terminate the pregnancy at that time. I wish now that I didn't. It haunts me, you don't even know how much. So I know that my husband and I are fertile, and that is what kills me. Why can't it work now that we are ready?!

Anyways, thanks for taking the time to write back Seabean. It is very much appreciated :hugs:


----------



## whigfield

MollyMalone said:


> I came to give an update.
> 
> I went home at lunch time and found some spotting on my underwear, literaly like 2 drops. Then I swiped and it was pink...so lets see if it gets heavier and red by tonight so I could start clomid tomoro . If it doesnt then I'll hopefully be able to start the day after tomorrow.

FX you start AF so you can try clomid! Will you chart this cycle?


----------



## whigfield

wtg4mymiracle said:


> seabean said:
> 
> 
> Well first off, congrats on not having any major health concerns! Second, how frustrating! I would have NOT held back, and instead would have totally lost it. I hate condescending answers like that! Are you sure that you are ovulating with your long cycles? Are you using any methods to confirm that? If you sure you are, and the timing is right, then maybe your husband should get a sperm analysis - it's not always the woman's fault! :)
> 
> Thanks Seabean, I should be at least happy that something isn't wrong with me, you are right.
> 
> No, I don't use any methods to confirm that I am ovulating at all.. I can just feel it. My CM changes and I have pinching on one side during 2-3 days... Everytime I have noticed this I had my periods 2 weeks after that; which is why I am pretty positive that I did ovulate.
> 
> The thing is, and I know that many people will not like me for saying this but I feel like I can just say it on this forum, I got pregnant with my husband 7 years ago. We had only been dating for 6 months and I was yong (19 at the time) so I decided to terminate the pregnancy at that time. I wish now that I didn't. It haunts me, you don't even know how much. So I know that my husband and I are fertile, and that is what kills me. Why can't it work now that we are ready?!
> 
> Anyways, thanks for taking the time to write back Seabean. It is very much appreciated :hugs:Click to expand...

Sorry to hear :hugs: Might it not be worth giving charting a go, just to be sure?


----------



## seabean

waiting4, I'm so sorry you have to go through this! You're right in that it is a touchy subject on TTC boards, but I cannot know what you were going through then and have no right to be judgmental. As whigfield suggested, charting is a way to map out ovulation and know for sure. It's something relatively cheap and can be done w/o a Dr. appt, so it might be worth starting :) Otherwise, I hope you can figure it out soon! Also, a lot can happen in 7 yrs, weight gain, aging, etc, and it might not hurt to get him checked out too while you're at it. Just a suggestion :)


----------



## MollyMalone

whigfield said:


> MollyMalone said:
> 
> 
> I came to give an update.
> 
> I went home at lunch time and found some spotting on my underwear, literaly like 2 drops. Then I swiped and it was pink...so lets see if it gets heavier and red by tonight so I could start clomid tomoro . If it doesnt then I'll hopefully be able to start the day after tomorrow.
> 
> FX you start AF so you can try clomid! Will you chart this cycle?Click to expand...

My AF usualy comes full on, but it seems like when I want it that way it changes haha. It was pinkish when wiping, but its brown on the pad I put on and it was brown when I wiped a minute ago (sorry TMI). Oh well, if it doesnt change tonight it probably will tomorrow, so I can start clomid on wednesday...

I know I'm gonna be getting a scan to see if it had worked, but I'm too much of a control freak, so will definitely be charting :haha:


----------



## wtg4mymiracle

whigfield said:


> Sorry to hear :hugs: Might it not be worth giving charting a go, just to be sure?

Maybe, what do you think? Do you like charting? I think it might be a great idea but I am afraid its just going to increase my stress level and keep focussing about it... Everyone (including my husband) wants me to relax a bit and detach myself from "TTC"... so I am not sure that this will be the best way to do so..

Any thoughts?


----------



## whigfield

wtg4mymiracle said:


> whigfield said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear :hugs: Might it not be worth giving charting a go, just to be sure?
> 
> Maybe, what do you think? Do you like charting? I think it might be a great idea but I am afraid its just going to increase my stress level and keep focussing about it... Everyone (including my husband) wants me to relax a bit and detach myself from "TTC"... so I am not sure that this will be the best way to do so..
> 
> Any thoughts?Click to expand...

I find it quite relaxing - I have irregular cycles so it's SOOO nice to know exactly where I am in my cycle, y'know? 

You could always give it a try and see how you feel - if it doesn't float your boat, you can just stop! :thumbup:


----------



## whigfield

MollyMalone said:


> whigfield said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MollyMalone said:
> 
> 
> I came to give an update.
> 
> I went home at lunch time and found some spotting on my underwear, literaly like 2 drops. Then I swiped and it was pink...so lets see if it gets heavier and red by tonight so I could start clomid tomoro . If it doesnt then I'll hopefully be able to start the day after tomorrow.
> 
> FX you start AF so you can try clomid! Will you chart this cycle?Click to expand...
> 
> My AF usualy comes full on, but it seems like when I want it that way it changes haha. It was pinkish when wiping, but its brown on the pad I put on and it was brown when I wiped a minute ago (sorry TMI). Oh well, if it doesnt change tonight it probably will tomorrow, so I can start clomid on wednesday...
> 
> I know I'm gonna be getting a scan to see if it had worked, but I'm too much of a control freak, so will definitely be charting :haha:Click to expand...

Have you tested just to be sure?


----------



## wtg4mymiracle

seabean said:


> waiting4, I'm so sorry you have to go through this! You're right in that it is a touchy subject on TTC boards, but I cannot know what you were going through then and have no right to be judgmental. As whigfield suggested, charting is a way to map out ovulation and know for sure. It's something relatively cheap and can be done w/o a Dr. appt, so it might be worth starting :) Otherwise, I hope you can figure it out soon! Also, a lot can happen in 7 yrs, weight gain, aging, etc, and it might not hurt to get him checked out too while you're at it. Just a suggestion :)

Thanks Seabean, that might be a good idea. My Doctor will not refer me to a specialist for another 6 months to a year though.. can I get in touch with a FS myself? or do I need to be refered?


----------



## Rachel789

wtg4mymiracle-I just went to the dr. today and had a similar experience. Although this was just my primary care not my gyno. But he seemed comfortable saying nothing was wrong with me and it just takes time after stopping bcp for bodies to regulate. He wasn't concerned about my hormone levels because I told him I take my temperature and see that I do O eventually :dohh:

I didn't realize but apparently he checked my thyroid levels when I was in to see him just before I started TTC. But he did order some blood tests again for various things including thyroid but not the hormone tests. I guess I will wait until my yearly with my gyno is due on June at that point it will be about a year and hopefully I can get my hormone testing then.


----------



## foquita

i'm so sorry you've been through that wtg4mymiracle :hugs: loads of women have the A word and then go on to have healthy pregnancies and babies so you should try and think of it like you HAVE conceived before so you WILL conceive again :hugs:

i was the same when i got my results the first time round, i was disappointed that there was no reason for my long cycles! but then when i went back it turned out they were abnormal and i was so gutted, i'm never happy :haha:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I think I finally O'ed girls.


----------



## foquita

9DPO is well early! hope you did :D


----------



## wannabemummyb

Woohoo hotpink, congrates x


----------



## whigfield

omg hotpink, that's great! I will definitely take soy (maybe not next cycle, but cycle after!) if I don't get a BFP before then :happydance:


----------



## foquita

i keep forgetting that i took soy this cycle :haha:


----------



## wtg4mymiracle

@Rachel: I had some blood tests done in September too, but I am not sure what was checked on them. Anyways, I think I'll just trust my doctor as he must know best. I'll try to just relax for now and let it go... I said "try"! :wacko: Good luck with your testing! Hopefully you will have your BFP by the time your gyno appointment comes! 

@Foquita: Thanks, thats really nice of you! I sure hope you are right! Hopefully things will just get back to normal for me.. Such a rollercoster of emotions this TTC journey, let me tell you! Good luck to you too, your time is coming soon I can feel it :yipee: !


----------



## foquita

thanks :hugs: i know i am in this for the long haul though, i think now i have almost accepted that i feel ok most of the time! not getting pregnant now is f**king up my plans though, i got accepted into uni and i was hoping that i would be pregnant now so that i could defer entry to september 2013 and go back after my maternity leave from work had finished but that's out of the window now! it would have been much better for us financially but it's not going to happen like that now, boo hoo :haha:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I O'ed girls I think


----------



## whigfield

Did you not chart this cycle foquita?


----------



## seabean

hotpink - that's great!!!! did you BD in time?
foquita - well-laid plans never seem to work out for me either, but congrats on getting into school! what are you going to study?

where is everyone else in their cycle? weren't there a handful of ladies in the TWW? or am I in a time warp?


----------



## Rachel789

Hotpink_Mom said:


> I O'ed girls I think

wow hotpink, that is really early! I may have to try soy soon.

foquita-what cd are you on? Did you finish your soy? Any signs of O? Are you charting?


----------



## Mrs.stefka

I guess you can call what I am in the TWW? I ovulated around the 7-9 and I have so far gotten negative HPT's, and no AF in sight. I'm hoping this is good but not really sure what to think . I would assume I need to get to the doctor and get everything sorted out I just HATE going to the doctors. Trying to get the job done au' natural, but not sure if that is possible at this point. Just staying positive! 

How is everyone else doing??


----------



## whigfield

seabean said:


> hotpink - that's great!!!! did you BD in time?
> foquita - well-laid plans never seem to work out for me either, but congrats on getting into school! what are you going to study?
> 
> where is everyone else in their cycle? weren't there a handful of ladies in the TWW? or am I in a time warp?

I think I should be in the TWW! If I get a high temp tomorrow I'll be bumped to having O'd on CD 35 and not 33 (which I think is more probable).. Hmm!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

seabean said:


> hotpink - that's great!!!! did you BD in time?
> foquita - well-laid plans never seem to work out for me either, but congrats on getting into school! what are you going to study?
> 
> where is everyone else in their cycle? weren't there a handful of ladies in the TWW? or am I in a time warp?

We are on a brake right now to see if the soy worked


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Rachel789 said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> I O'ed girls I think
> 
> wow hotpink, that is really early! I may have to try soy soon.
> 
> foquita-what cd are you on? Did you finish your soy? Any signs of O? Are you charting?Click to expand...

You should try soy it may help


----------



## foquita

thanks seabean :hugs: I'm going to do speech and language pathology, i already have a degree but I'll get a better job if i do this :) 

rach, I'm CD14 today, I've got watery cm but to be honest I often have watery cm so it doesn't mean much. I'm not getting my hopes up, I don't know if soy really works if you have PCOS? 

I charted for two days whigfield :haha: then I got my PCOS diagnosis and I was depressed about it so stopped to take my mind off TTC a bit!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I seen on here a few ladies that have PCOS that got their :bfp:'s


----------



## mrsc81

Well i have been lurking but havent posted.. I posted several days ago and no one responded to any of my 3 posts, and to be totally honest i thought i had offended you all by saying i had a termination when i was 17, im now almost 31.
Well anyway.. i am 17dpo today and it has been driving me insane as i was getting bfn, i started spotting earlier so expect af in full force by tomorrow.. I guess the b complex worked and extended my lp from 13/14 with spotting prior, sometimes from 9dpo.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I most have missed your posts hun.

:hi: welcome mrsc81


----------



## MommyDream

seabean said:


> hotpink - that's great!!!! did you BD in time?
> foquita - well-laid plans never seem to work out for me either, but congrats on getting into school! what are you going to study?
> 
> where is everyone else in their cycle? weren't there a handful of ladies in the TWW? or am I in a time warp?

I am 11 dpo but no signs an I don't want to test and get a BFN. I hate that feeling.... AF is better. Lol


----------



## MommyDream

mrsc81 said:


> Well i have been lurking but havent posted.. I posted several days ago and no one responded to any of my 3 posts, and to be totally honest i thought i had offended you all by saying i had a termination when i was 17, im now almost 31.
> Well anyway.. i am 17dpo today and it has been driving me insane as i was getting bfn, i started spotting earlier so expect af in full force by tomorrow.. I guess the b complex worked and extended my lp from 13/14 with spotting prior, sometimes from 9dpo.

No offense taken. Everyone has their story.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

MommyDream said:


> seabean said:
> 
> 
> hotpink - that's great!!!! did you BD in time?
> foquita - well-laid plans never seem to work out for me either, but congrats on getting into school! what are you going to study?
> 
> where is everyone else in their cycle? weren't there a handful of ladies in the TWW? or am I in a time warp?
> 
> I am 11 dpo but no signs an I don't want to test and get a BFN. I hate that feeling.... AF is better. LolClick to expand...

your right on that one


----------



## Rachel789

I don't think I even read that story but I don't take offense to that. It takes a lot to offend me! :haha:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Rachel789 said:


> I don't think I even read that story but I don't take offense to that. It takes a lot to offend me! :haha:

I'm the same way Rach


----------



## foquita

mrsc81, im so sorry, i honestly didnt see your post :( what page was it on? I'm not offended by it, i wish I had seen it so i could have replied :( I'm so sorry that you had to go through that :hugs: like I said to wtg4mymiracle, try and think of it like you have conceived before so you'll be able to conceive again :hugs: 

I'm sorry the witch is about to get you but at the same time it's amazing that your LP has lengthened by so much! :hugs:


----------



## foquita

hotpink I've seen loads too but at the same time when I go in to LTtTC there are women who have been TTC with PCOS for 6 years :(


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

foquita said:


> hotpink I've seen loads too but at the same time when I go in to LTtTC there are women who have been TTC with PCOS for 6 years :(

I understand hun


----------



## Angelface2008

I literally miss the fire of the conversations! rrrg I always get on too late. I read everybodies posts and it seems like everyone is going in the right direction. I am glad to here how well things are going for you ladies! 

I didn't go to the Doc's today, they couldn't fit me in,which I have NEVER had this problems with my clinic like this before. I have to wait longer! I am getting bitchy now. sigh...I doubt i will get my AF but today was suppose to be my day for some relief! needed to vent!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Angelface2008 said:


> I literally miss the fire of the conversations! rrrg I always get on too late. I read everybodies posts and it seems like everyone is going in the right direction. I am glad to here how well things are going for you ladies!
> 
> I didn't go to the Doc's today, they couldn't fit me in,which I have NEVER had this problems with my clinic like this before. I have to wait longer! I am getting bitchy now. sigh...I doubt i will get my AF but today was suppose to be my day for some relief! needed to vent!

Sorry you didn't get to go to the Dr.


----------



## foquita

Angelface2008 said:


> I literally miss the fire of the conversations! rrrg I always get on too late. I read everybodies posts and it seems like everyone is going in the right direction. I am glad to here how well things are going for you ladies!
> 
> I didn't go to the Doc's today, they couldn't fit me in,which I have NEVER had this problems with my clinic like this before. I have to wait longer! I am getting bitchy now. sigh...I doubt i will get my AF but today was suppose to be my day for some relief! needed to vent!

that sometimes happens to me too angel :haha: 

how much longer will you have to wait? :( my doctors surgery are pretty crap with appointments too, it's really annoying!


----------



## foquita

Hotpink_Mom said:


> foquita said:
> 
> 
> hotpink I've seen loads too but at the same time when I go in to LTtTC there are women who have been TTC with PCOS for 6 years :(
> 
> I understand hunClick to expand...

:hugs:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

foquita said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foquita said:
> 
> 
> hotpink I've seen loads too but at the same time when I go in to LTtTC there are women who have been TTC with PCOS for 6 years :(
> 
> I understand hunClick to expand...
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs: to you too


----------



## Angelface2008

foquita said:


> Angelface2008 said:
> 
> 
> I literally miss the fire of the conversations! rrrg I always get on too late. I read everybodies posts and it seems like everyone is going in the right direction. I am glad to here how well things are going for you ladies!
> 
> I didn't go to the Doc's today, they couldn't fit me in,which I have NEVER had this problems with my clinic like this before. I have to wait longer! I am getting bitchy now. sigh...I doubt i will get my AF but today was suppose to be my day for some relief! needed to vent!
> 
> that sometimes happens to me too angel :haha:
> 
> how much longer will you have to wait? :( my doctors surgery are pretty crap with appointments too, it's really annoying!Click to expand...

Until next Monday. I am really starting to hope I don't have a sticky bean just yet because you mentioned surgery which TOTALLY reminded me that on the 5th of March I have to get a surgery date to get part of my distal ileum (part of my bowel) removed. OMG I totally forgot because I made that appointment so long ago! DILEMMA!!! I really need that surgery


----------



## cmwilson

mrsc81 - I'm sorry you felt overlooked, I was so caught up in Lisa's developing pregnancy, I had a one track mind. I'm sorry! :hugs: I'm not offended by your choice, you did what was right for you at the time. Sorry again!

Well I'm not sure if what I had was ov bleeding or not but it has stopped now. I had a little this morning but nothing since. Now I just have a trifecta of creamy/watery/stretchy CM. :wacko: I'm hoping it was ov bleeding but who knows! Fingers crossed it was something.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

FX for you cmwilson


----------



## Lisa92881

cmwilson said:


> mrsc81 - I'm sorry you felt overlooked, I was so caught up in Lisa's developing pregnancy, I had a one track mind. I'm sorry! :hugs: I'm not offended by your choice, you did what was right for you at the time. Sorry again!
> 
> Well I'm not sure if what I had was ov bleeding or not but it has stopped now. I had a little this morning but nothing since. Now I just have a trifecta of creamy/watery/stretchy CM. :wacko: I'm hoping it was ov bleeding but who knows! Fingers crossed it was something.

You're too funny!! Thank you! :flower: I'm going to the dr tomorrow, I'll keep you posted. 

I hope it was ov bleeding, your temps look like ov might be coming!


----------



## cmwilson

Lisa92881 said:


> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> mrsc81 - I'm sorry you felt overlooked, I was so caught up in Lisa's developing pregnancy, I had a one track mind. I'm sorry! :hugs: I'm not offended by your choice, you did what was right for you at the time. Sorry again!
> 
> Well I'm not sure if what I had was ov bleeding or not but it has stopped now. I had a little this morning but nothing since. Now I just have a trifecta of creamy/watery/stretchy CM. :wacko: I'm hoping it was ov bleeding but who knows! Fingers crossed it was something.
> 
> You're too funny!! Thank you! :flower: I'm going to the dr tomorrow, I'll keep you posted.
> 
> I hope it was ov bleeding, your temps look like ov might be coming!Click to expand...

Good luck!! :thumbup:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Update us ASAP Lisa


----------



## NewMrs2011

Morning ladies, hope you are all well today :) I am feeling full of positivity this morning...don't know what's wrong with me! Lol

I'm a bit happier with my temps because for the last week or do they haven't been quite as up and down as they have been. Not sure if this means anything but at least they look semi normal(?). kinda wishing af would show up so I can start temping from cd1 but I'm just worried she starts and forgets to stop again!


----------



## mrsc81

Im glad ive got that cleared up about my post, ive been feeling a bit sensitive anyway and sitting behind a screen you can never know what people are thinking :dohh: 
To say af is in full force is an understatement.. ive never had af pains like this and my back is killing! Even my bbs still hurt :growlmad:
I think maybe the b complex has this effect because i think it thickens your lining? But it definately did give me a long lp.


Lisa - I hope you and your lil bean are doing well 

NewMrs - Positivity is a good thing!

cmwilson - I had the strangest cm this cycle after ov, dry, creamy, watery, creamy, watery, dry :shrug:

Angelface - Hope things work out and you get to have your surgery and then a bfp, in perfect timing!

Foquita - My doctors surgery is not very good either, you have to phone at 8.30 in the morning to get an appt and the line is always engaged for about 30 mins, then to be told alot of the time theres no appts left! Theres very few appts you can book in advance.
oh and my posts were on pg 161

Hotpink - Hope you ov'd

If ive missed anyone out its because i cant read back any further from this page, hope your all well :flower:


----------



## MollyMalone

Update,

I got my full blown AF this am, so I'm gonna count it as CD1 for clomid purposes (for charting is cd2) so I will be starting the treatment tomorrow (God willing).

I'm a bit worried though, I've noticed a dark area on one tooth and got freaked out. Booked an appointment with the dentist for the 6th of March, which is ages away considering I'm a bit freaked out. The thing is, what If I do get pregnant...I want to get everything done as soon as possible just in case. So I decided to book with another one, got a date for monday so I'm just gonna get a cleaning and if he says its bad then I'm gonna try and speed up the other appointment. Not getting any treatments done with the dentist I'm seeing in monday because I don't have any references and don't want to regret it later.


----------



## whigfield

@Molly, aww! I'm sure your tooth will be fine. Congrats on AF though - at least you can start clomid now. :) Do you have a FF chart I can stalk?

@mrsc81 Sorry about your AF. Hope it feels better soon, but at least you have a nice thick lining. :thumbup:

@NewMrs2011 I am addicted to stalking your chart. Your temps look to be evening out don't they? Hope you O soon!

@Lisa good luck!

@Angel sorry they couldn't fit you in.

@cmwilson I really hope you've O'd! :flower:


----------



## whigfield

O day got bumped back to CD35 which makes much more sense to me! Had a really nice temp rise this morning too so I feel very very positive! It is SO exciting to finally have O'd - even if we don't get our BFP this cycle I feel so grateful for having the chance!

And BDing 5 times in the 4 day fertile window isn't half bad either :haha:


----------



## MollyMalone

Whigfield, I just added my chart to my signature :)


----------



## whigfield

Eee! I'll be stalking :blush:


----------



## foquita

NewMrs2011 said:


> Morning ladies, hope you are all well today :) I am feeling full of positivity this morning...don't know what's wrong with me! Lol
> 
> I'm a bit happier with my temps because for the last week or do they haven't been quite as up and down as they have been. Not sure if this means anything but at least they look semi normal(?). kinda wishing af would show up so I can start temping from cd1 but I'm just worried she starts and forgets to stop again!

i'm glad you're feeling more positive today mrs, everything will be fine :) :hugs:



Lisa92881 said:


> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> mrsc81 - I'm sorry you felt overlooked, I was so caught up in Lisa's developing pregnancy, I had a one track mind. I'm sorry! :hugs: I'm not offended by your choice, you did what was right for you at the time. Sorry again!
> 
> Well I'm not sure if what I had was ov bleeding or not but it has stopped now. I had a little this morning but nothing since. Now I just have a trifecta of creamy/watery/stretchy CM. :wacko: I'm hoping it was ov bleeding but who knows! Fingers crossed it was something.
> 
> You're too funny!! Thank you! :flower: I'm going to the dr tomorrow, I'll keep you posted.
> 
> I hope it was ov bleeding, your temps look like ov might be coming!Click to expand...

good luck at the doctor lisa :D



mrsc81 said:


> Im glad ive got that cleared up about my post, ive been feeling a bit sensitive anyway and sitting behind a screen you can never know what people are thinking :dohh:
> To say af is in full force is an understatement.. ive never had af pains like this and my back is killing! Even my bbs still hurt :growlmad:
> I think maybe the b complex has this effect because i think it thickens your lining? But it definately did give me a long lp.
> 
> 
> Lisa - I hope you and your lil bean are doing well
> 
> NewMrs - Positivity is a good thing!
> 
> cmwilson - I had the strangest cm this cycle after ov, dry, creamy, watery, creamy, watery, dry :shrug:
> 
> Angelface - Hope things work out and you get to have your surgery and then a bfp, in perfect timing!
> 
> Foquita - My doctors surgery is not very good either, you have to phone at 8.30 in the morning to get an appt and the line is always engaged for about 30 mins, then to be told alot of the time theres no appts left! Theres very few appts you can book in advance.
> oh and my posts were on pg 161
> 
> Hotpink - Hope you ov'd
> 
> If ive missed anyone out its because i cant read back any further from this page, hope your all well :flower:

i know, i often think people are annoyed at me about stuff :haha: it's hard to get your feelings across in text! i'm glad you said though so you know now that no one ignored you on purpose :) sometimes this thread goes really fast and i'm usually on my phone so it can be hard to keep up! 



MollyMalone said:


> Update,
> 
> I got my full blown AF this am, so I'm gonna count it as CD1 for clomid purposes (for charting is cd2) so I will be starting the treatment tomorrow (God willing).

aaahhhh how exciting! first day of clomid! :happydance: so are you taking it CD2-6? 



whigfield said:


> O day got bumped back to CD35 which makes much more sense to me! Had a really nice temp rise this morning too so I feel very very positive! It is SO exciting to finally have O'd - even if we don't get our BFP this cycle I feel so grateful for having the chance!
> 
> And BDing 5 times in the 4 day fertile window isn't half bad either :haha:

your chart looks fab whigfield, it definitely looks like you ovulated! very pleased for you! :D fingers crossed you get your BFP :)


----------



## MollyMalone

Foquita, yeah FS told me to start on CD2 until CD6. But if actual CD1 AF was brownish to wait until it got red...:wacko:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:happydance: My temp rised more this morning :happydance:


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Hotpink_Mom said:


> :happydance: My temp rised more this morning :happydance:

What CD are you on?


----------



## seabean

@Mrs81 - I went back and found your post and some how I also missed it! It definitely wasn't a snub, accept my apologies! Sometimes there are too many updates to keep track of. I'm really sorry you had to go through that when you were younger, but hopefully it is at least a positive that you know you CAN get pregnant :) I hope your get your BFP soon! :) :) :) :) 


Congrats to all the potential ovulators! I hope I get to join you in a week or so :happydance:
I am feeling really good about this cycle for some reason. It feels like my first real cycle since MC in November, even though I to start it off w/ a "fake AF" from progesterone. My Dr office has called twice with my thyroid and then FSH results - both normal! They have a new computer system so each time a lab result is entered, they get the notice and then they call me - super annoying! I had like 6 things measured yesterday, so I will probably get 6 different calls! Argh! At least I am getting them quickly I suppose :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Mrs.stefka said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: My temp rised more this morning :happydance:
> 
> What CD are you on?Click to expand...

CD11 this is my first cycle trying soy


----------



## wannabemummyb

Af turned up for me today! Means i had a 35 day cycle


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Mrs.stefka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: My temp rised more this morning :happydance:
> 
> What CD are you on?Click to expand...
> 
> CD11 this is my first cycle trying soyClick to expand...

Let me know how it works out. I was thinking of trying soy out if this cycle ever ENDS!:haha:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Mrs.stefka said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.stefka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: My temp rised more this morning :happydance:
> 
> What CD are you on?Click to expand...
> 
> CD11 this is my first cycle trying soyClick to expand...
> 
> Let me know how it works out. I was thinking of trying soy out if this cycle ever ENDS!:haha:Click to expand...

I'm also taking this as well

Cassava


----------



## whigfield

wannabemummyb said:


> Af turned up for me today! Means i had a 35 day cycle

Yay! My chances of that blew out the window this cycle - I didn't O until CD35.. :haha:


----------



## whigfield

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Mrs.stefka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.stefka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: My temp rised more this morning :happydance:
> 
> What CD are you on?Click to expand...
> 
> CD11 this is my first cycle trying soyClick to expand...
> 
> Let me know how it works out. I was thinking of trying soy out if this cycle ever ENDS!:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm also taking this as well
> 
> CassavaClick to expand...

My goodness, you'll have to let me know how that goes! Twins... :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

whigfield said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.stefka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.stefka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: My temp rised more this morning :happydance:
> 
> What CD are you on?Click to expand...
> 
> CD11 this is my first cycle trying soyClick to expand...
> 
> Let me know how it works out. I was thinking of trying soy out if this cycle ever ENDS!:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm also taking this as well
> 
> CassavaClick to expand...
> 
> My goodness, you'll have to let me know how that goes! Twins... :)Click to expand...

:rofl: I know alot of ladies are stalking me because of the cassava. Been taking since cd1 this cycle so hope it helps. I'll be taking it till i get my :bfp:


----------



## whigfield

Is it definitely safe? Especially to use with soy? Do you think it would be safe for us PCOS ladies?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Definitely Safe to use had no side effects yet but now that o is here crampy like a mad dog though. Read the whole site for it hun.


----------



## whigfield

Before I get excited do you know if they ship to the UK?? :blush:


----------



## Mrs.stefka

What I meant to say is that I will be trying soy AND cassava, haha. That answer right there iswhy I love these threads. They're so informative! You all definitely make me feel like I have options!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

At the bottom of the page there are email bottens email them and ask. not sure though I'm in the US


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Mrs.stefka said:


> What I meant to say is that I will be trying soy AND cassava, haha. That answer right there iswhy I love these threads. They're so informative! You all definitely make me feel like I have options!!

You should try them hun


----------



## NewMrs2011

whigfield said:


> @Molly, aww! I'm sure your tooth will be fine. Congrats on AF though - at least you can start clomid now. :) Do you have a FF chart I can stalk?
> 
> @mrsc81 Sorry about your AF. Hope it feels better soon, but at least you have a nice thick lining. :thumbup:
> 
> @NewMrs2011 I am addicted to stalking your chart. Your temps look to be evening out don't they? Hope you O soon!
> 
> @Lisa good luck!
> 
> @Angel sorry they couldn't fit you in.
> 
> @cmwilson I really hope you've O'd! :flower:

They certainly do! I'm not sure what's happening with my cm though :wacko:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Never mind here you go

How long will this product take to arrive?


The shipping time is usually 3-5 business days for the USA 5-10 days for Canada, and about 2 weeks internationally.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

So buy like 3 now and if you need more order 3 weeks before whigfield


----------



## manny82

hey ladies, it is ok if i join...my last cylce was 41 days..it is my cylce # 4..and i am CD10 today trying follic acid and Vitex (also known as Chaste Tree)


----------



## whigfield

Thanks! I'll go buy me some if I get AF and start the cycle after. :thumbup:


----------



## whigfield

manny82 said:


> hey ladies, it is ok if i join...my last cylce was 41 days..it is my cylce # 4..and i am CD10 today trying follic acid and Vitex (also known as Chaste Tree)

Welcome manny :wave:! I too am using Vitex this cycle and I O'd! Super excited :flower:


----------



## manny82

whigfield said:


> manny82 said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies, it is ok if i join...my last cylce was 41 days..it is my cylce # 4..and i am CD10 today trying follic acid and Vitex (also known as Chaste Tree)
> 
> Welcome manny :wave:! I too am using Vitex this cycle and I O'd! Super excited :flower:Click to expand...

aww thanks :dust: i hope u get ur BFP soon..

I just started taking vitex this cylce.. how long is ur cylce


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Welcome manny82


----------



## whigfield

manny82 said:


> whigfield said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manny82 said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies, it is ok if i join...my last cylce was 41 days..it is my cylce # 4..and i am CD10 today trying follic acid and Vitex (also known as Chaste Tree)
> 
> Welcome manny :wave:! I too am using Vitex this cycle and I O'd! Super excited :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> aww thanks :dust: i hope u get ur BFP soon..
> 
> I just started taking vitex this cylce.. how long is ur cylceClick to expand...

:dust: to you too hon! :) 

My cycles are very long and very irregular. I have gone anywhere from 26 days (though admittedly only twice! :haha:) up to 60ish days.. And my last cycle was 7-8 months long. :nope: Had to end that one with provera

However I O'd on CD 35 this cycle, not sure if it was the vitex or not (I started that this cycle too) but if I don't get my BFP I'll keep taking it into my next cycle!

Do you chart?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

whigfield said:


> Thanks! I'll go buy me some if I get AF and start the cycle after. :thumbup:

Good luck


----------



## seabean

All my test results from CD3 bloods were normal! :happydance: 


Welcome Manny, you came to the right place!


----------



## whigfield

seabean said:


> All my test results from CD3 bloods were normal! :happydance:
> 
> 
> Welcome Manny, you came to the right place!

Yay! Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## manny82

whigfield said:


> manny82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whigfield said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manny82 said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies, it is ok if i join...my last cylce was 41 days..it is my cylce # 4..and i am CD10 today trying follic acid and Vitex (also known as Chaste Tree)
> 
> Welcome manny :wave:! I too am using Vitex this cycle and I O'd! Super excited :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> aww thanks :dust: i hope u get ur BFP soon..
> 
> I just started taking vitex this cylce.. how long is ur cylceClick to expand...
> 
> :dust: to you too hon! :)
> 
> My cycles are very long and very irregular. I have gone anywhere from 26 days (though admittedly only twice! :haha:) up to 60ish days.. And my last cycle was 7-8 months long. :nope: Had to end that one with provera
> 
> However I O'd on CD 35 this cycle, not sure if it was the vitex or not (I started that this cycle too) but if I don't get my BFP I'll keep taking it into my next cycle!
> 
> Do you chart?Click to expand...

no i dont chart....my cylces were very irregular back 2009 and in mid 2010 i got them regular like 28 to 30 days.. than in october 2011 they went to 35,32 and now 41 days...i bought bbt thermometer but keep forgettin to temp every morning..do u think it is late if i start temp from tomorrow morning..


----------



## whigfield

Ohh manny, if you start charting, please link me to your chart - I am ADDICTED to chart stalking! :blush:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

whigfield said:


> Ohh manny, if you start charting, please link me to your chart - I am ADDICTED to chart stalking! :blush:

Me too


----------



## manny82

whigfield said:


> Ohh manny, if you start charting, please link me to your chart - I am ADDICTED to chart stalking! :blush:

how???


----------



## NewMrs2011

seabean said:


> All my test results from CD3 bloods were normal! :happydance:
> 
> 
> Welcome Manny, you came to the right place!

Great news! :thumbup:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

manny82 said:


> whigfield said:
> 
> 
> Ohh manny, if you start charting, please link me to your chart - I am ADDICTED to chart stalking! :blush:
> 
> how???Click to expand...

click on my chart in my siggy then register


----------



## manny82

Hotpink_Mom said:


> manny82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whigfield said:
> 
> 
> Ohh manny, if you start charting, please link me to your chart - I am ADDICTED to chart stalking! :blush:
> 
> how???Click to expand...
> 
> click on my chart in my siggy then registerClick to expand...

i did


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

manny82 said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manny82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whigfield said:
> 
> 
> Ohh manny, if you start charting, please link me to your chart - I am ADDICTED to chart stalking! :blush:
> 
> how???Click to expand...
> 
> click on my chart in my siggy then registerClick to expand...
> 
> i didClick to expand...

Good deal hun now you can stalk us as well


----------



## manny82

what is cassava hot pink


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

OMG Ladies show down on you starlking me and my Cassava :rofl:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Here is the link ladies 

CASSAVA


----------



## jjnn20

I ladies is it ok if I join your thread :) .. 
Been TTC since sept 2011
1st cylcle - 58
2nd cycle - 70 , ovulated on day 55
Currently on day 46 of this cycle, am yet to ovulate :( 
Taking pregnacare conception, started this cycle 

X


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:hi: welcome jjnn20


----------



## whigfield

jjnn20 said:


> I ladies is it ok if I join your thread :) ..
> Been TTC since sept 2011
> 1st cylcle - 58
> 2nd cycle - 70 , ovulated on day 55
> Currently on day 46 of this cycle, am yet to ovulate :(
> Taking pregnacare conception, started this cycle
> 
> X

Of course, welcome! :wave:

Be careful with pregnacare - I tried it last cycle after so many women got their BFPs.. But I ended up having a 7-8 month long cycle and had to take norethisterone to end it. I'm not sure if it was linked (unlikely, really) but I googled it and some other women reported the same. :shrug:

Your cycles are pretty irregular (mine too :thumbup:), do you know if you have PCOS? Have you tried taking Agnus Castus? :flower:


----------



## cmwilson

I got some crosshairs today! But I'm surprised they are on CD 26, thought they'd be on 32? Maybe it will get moved, otherwise I don't know what that spotting was. :wacko: Who even knows if my crosshairs will stick around?! :shrug:


----------



## whigfield

cmwilson said:


> I got some crosshairs today! But I'm surprised they are on CD 26, thought they'd be on 32? Maybe it will get moved, otherwise I don't know what that spotting was. :wacko: Who even knows if my crosshairs will stick around?! :shrug:

Huh! That's weird!

I would have said CD 32 too!

Maybe start testing with HPTs too? :happydance:


----------



## cmwilson

Welcome jjn and Manny! :flower: Good luck on your journey!


----------



## cmwilson

whigfield said:


> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> I got some crosshairs today! But I'm surprised they are on CD 26, thought they'd be on 32? Maybe it will get moved, otherwise I don't know what that spotting was. :wacko: Who even knows if my crosshairs will stick around?! :shrug:
> 
> Huh! That's weird!
> 
> I would have said CD 32 too!
> 
> Maybe start testing with HPTs too? :happydance:Click to expand...

Oh joy, HPTs. Ive been messing with my chart and if I change my cm to creamy on 2/9 through 2/13 and if I get a high temp tomorrow it will move my ov date, do you think I should change my cm or leave it?


----------



## willowthewisp

I am on Cycle day 24. I am being tracked this cycle through blood tests and ultrasounds. I had both yesterday and my folicles are only 6mm big (largest 7mm) which is only 1mm growth in almost a week (since my last ultrasound). My estrogen levels are fluctuating and are low, but my LH level is continuing to (slowly) rise so I am not losing heart yet. :flower:

At this rate I am going to have a very LOOOOONG cycle - but at least I am having one! (this was my first natural period since going off thepill in December 2010!). I expect I will ovulate in early to mid March at this rate (if at all).

:wacko:

Good luck to everyone else, I hope this is your month! (and mine!) [-o&lt;


----------



## Lisa92881

Hi girls! Just getting back from my appt. It was super quick, they had me POAS to confirm things (and laughed when I said I had already POAS at least 5 times! ). My first ultrasound is March 12!!!!!!! I'll be 7 weeks exactly then. EEEEK so excited!!


----------



## whigfield

cmwilson said:


> whigfield said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> I got some crosshairs today! But I'm surprised they are on CD 26, thought they'd be on 32? Maybe it will get moved, otherwise I don't know what that spotting was. :wacko: Who even knows if my crosshairs will stick around?! :shrug:
> 
> Huh! That's weird!
> 
> I would have said CD 32 too!
> 
> Maybe start testing with HPTs too? :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh joy, HPTs. Ive been messing with my chart and if I change my cm to creamy on 2/9 through 2/13 and if I get a high temp tomorrow it will move my ov date, do you think I should change my cm or leave it?Click to expand...

They say to record the most fertile but I agree that your O date looks wrong, change it to creamy and see what it does! Can always change back :thumbup:


----------



## cmwilson

whigfield said:


> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whigfield said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> I got some crosshairs today! But I'm surprised they are on CD 26, thought they'd be on 32? Maybe it will get moved, otherwise I don't know what that spotting was. :wacko: Who even knows if my crosshairs will stick around?! :shrug:
> 
> Huh! That's weird!
> 
> I would have said CD 32 too!
> 
> Maybe start testing with HPTs too? :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh joy, HPTs. Ive been messing with my chart and if I change my cm to creamy on 2/9 through 2/13 and if I get a high temp tomorrow it will move my ov date, do you think I should change my cm or leave it?Click to expand...
> 
> They say to record the most fertile but I agree that your O date looks wrong, change it to creamy and see what it does! Can always change back :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks I think I will and Ill just note I changed it just in case. Thanks! :hugs:


----------



## cmwilson

Lisa92881 said:


> Hi girls! Just getting back from my appt. It was super quick, they had me POAS to confirm things (and laughed when I said I had already POAS at least 5 times! ). My first ultrasound is March 12!!!!!!! I'll be 7 weeks exactly then. EEEEK so excited!!

Yay Lisa! I hope you will share pictures!! :happydance:


----------



## whigfield

Lisa92881 said:


> Hi girls! Just getting back from my appt. It was super quick, they had me POAS to confirm things (and laughed when I said I had already POAS at least 5 times! ). My first ultrasound is March 12!!!!!!! I'll be 7 weeks exactly then. EEEEK so excited!!

That's awesome!! You must show us! :happydance:


----------



## Rachel789

cmwilson-I def think you O'ed on CD 32. FF has been wrong on my O days before initially then chaged it. Did you do any OPKs around that time?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

OMG my ovulation pain is so bad right now


----------



## Rachel789

I read that somewhere before that women that never even had O pains before feel them after taking soy. I think that is supposed to be a good sign of a strong O/egg! Get BDing!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Okay, thank you Rach


----------



## cmwilson

Rachel789 said:


> cmwilson-I def think you O'ed on CD 32. FF has been wrong on my O days before initially then chaged it. Did you do any OPKs around that time?

I only took one at like 8 pm on CD 32 and it was negative but maybe I missed the surge? I'm hoping it's not my body playing tricks on me again. :dohh: I will be pretty disappointed if my temp goes down tomorrow. :cry:


----------



## Rachel789

It's very possible if you O'ed on CD 32 you would have had you pos on CD 31 and it would have been neg by CD 32. It looks promising to me. I will be stalking your chart!


----------



## cmwilson

Rachel789 said:


> It's very possible if you O'ed on CD 32 you would have had you pos on CD 31 and it would have been neg by CD 32. It looks promising to me. I will be stalking your chart!

Thanks! Since you are probably sick of my constant posts on the board, you know Ill keep you informed. :haha:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

cmwilson I love reading you post I just don't have the info like Rach does :rofl:


----------



## foquita

yay for the temp rise hotpink :happydance: 

welcome jjnn20, glad you made it over here :) and hi to manny too :) 

sorry for missing people out here, there was about 3 pages for me to get through! :haha:


----------



## foquita

:hi: willowthewisp! welcome to the thread :) 

lisa, can't wait to see your scan pictures :cloud9:

cmwilson, i also think you ovulated on CD32 and FF has it wrong!


----------



## foquita

it's 2.47am here and i can't sleep :( i'm having shooting pains in my nipples and cramps, i just want to sleep! :(


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

awe, sorry your having pain hun


----------



## Rachel789

I also lke reading your posts cmwilson! Only CD 3 here and I am likely in for another long haul here. It helps me get through it by focusing on other people's journeys! 

Foquita-maybe those are signs that O is coming! Are you doing OPKs? Any fertile cm?


----------



## foquita

i three like reading your posts cmwilson! :) 

i totally agree with you there rachel, it's what gets me through! my own cycles are like deserts stretching out into the distance as far as the eye can see, with no change and no end :( a couple of wee oasises of fertile cm dotted every few miles :rofl: 

i can't help but think that it is O coming but at the same time i'm thinking i have PCOS and don't know what state my ovaries are in yet, it could be cysts that make me cramp? :( i'm an idiot and haven't been checking but i have noticed watery cm the last few days! i get that a lot though but a few times today it has felt like it is falling out of me :haha:


----------



## Rachel789

As I mentioned earlier to hot pink I did alot of research in the past in soy when I was considering taking it (for now I am trying vitex) I read majority of women who took it had obvious o pains and most of those women never had o pains previously and o pains are supposed to be a good sign of a strong o. If u never experienced this it could be a good sign. 

I love ur analogy of the long cycle being like a desert so true! :haha:


----------



## foquita

i was quite proud of that actually hahahaha :rofl: that's what late night delerium does to a girl :haha: 

i'll just have to keep my fingers crossed that it is ovulation :) i can't get my hopes up though :( i'm not feeling very hopeful about TTC at all right now. 

by the way i read that the full moon is in pisces for the next two weeks which means it's apparently a GREAT time for conception or implantation, especially if you are a water sign :flower:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I love you ladies..

Cassava- The Yoruba tribe in West Africa has the highest rate of twinning in the world. A study concluded that the mother's diet was the cause, being high in Cassava. The peelings and roots of this vegetable contain a chemical that causes hyper-ovulation. This is the same method that is used by prescription drugs to increase the chances of twins and overall fertility.

Our Cassava supplement is a welcome, all natural alternative to drugs.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

So that being side my ovulation will be worse then normal


----------



## MollyMalone

Morning! On this side of the ocean at least hehe. 

I'm soo sleepy today and have an AWFUL headache.. On a positive note,though, I'm starting Clomid tonight...eeeeekkk. Have been trying to book my scan all morning, but the hospital isnt picking up the phone so the call gets transfered to insurance company's call centre, and they are of no help. They can either book me an app with the DR or a scan with whoever is there, not both. So I have to talk directly with the hospital... I'll keep trying later, and if that doesn't work I'll have to do it in person, which is not handy at all...


----------



## mrsc81

Morning ladies
Well cd2 here so nothing to report other than i am having the most awful cramping with af this cycle, even my bbs still hurt.. Maybe thats what a 17 day lp does to you!

Im still taking the Agnus Castus this cycle but have increased it to 2 x 1000mg, it said take 1-2 on the bottle, so will see what happens, my ovulation was earlier last cycle but then i had the long lp so in total my cycle was about the same length as previous, my body seems to be liking a 42 day cycle.

I am finally able to use my cbfm properly this cycle, as previously i have had to reset it every cycle as i didnt pick up ovulation within the 20 stick limit, which is good as it means it is now remembering my previous cycle which should hopefully cut down on the amount of sticks im using and also give me more accurate readings. Im spending about £50 a month on ttc!


----------



## mrsc81

Exciting with the clomid Molly! Hope it works its magic for you!


----------



## MollyMalone

Hotpink_Mom said:


> I love you ladies..
> 
> Cassava- The Yoruba tribe in West Africa has the highest rate of twinning in the world. A study concluded that the mother's diet was the cause, being high in Cassava. The peelings and roots of this vegetable contain a chemical that causes hyper-ovulation. This is the same method that is used by prescription drugs to increase the chances of twins and overall fertility.
> 
> Our Cassava supplement is a welcome, all natural alternative to drugs.

I'm originally from Brazil and our diet includes A LOT of Cassava. In saying that, I don't know anyone over there (in my family or group of friends) that has ever had twins. My auntie even had trouble conceiving, and I never heard of it helping ovulation, even though it is nearly eaten as other countries would eat potatoes...


----------



## whigfield

Ughhh! I had sleep disturbances again last night - I seem to be sleeping REALLY lightly since O which is odd because I can normally sleep through an explosion!! Woke up from Hubby turning at 4am and was awake for hours, so had to take temp early and adjust (still high though! :thumbup:)

Is this a symptom or just an irritating coincidence?? :sleep:


----------



## mrsc81

whigfield said:


> Ughhh! I had sleep disturbances again last night - I seem to be sleeping REALLY lightly since O which is odd because I can normally sleep through an explosion!! Woke up from Hubby turning at 4am and was awake for hours, so had to take temp early and adjust (still high though! :thumbup:)
> 
> Is this a symptom or just an irritating coincidence?? :sleep:

:hugs:

I was like that for about a week or so after ov, i was so exhausted, couldnt sleep when i got into bed, tossed and turned all night and then awake really early, frustrating! Im the same, usually sleep through anything!


----------



## whigfield

mrsc81 said:


> whigfield said:
> 
> 
> Ughhh! I had sleep disturbances again last night - I seem to be sleeping REALLY lightly since O which is odd because I can normally sleep through an explosion!! Woke up from Hubby turning at 4am and was awake for hours, so had to take temp early and adjust (still high though! :thumbup:)
> 
> Is this a symptom or just an irritating coincidence?? :sleep:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> I was like that for about a week or so after ov, i was so exhausted, couldnt sleep when i got into bed, tossed and turned all night and then awake really early, frustrating! Im the same, usually sleep through anything!Click to expand...

Ugh I hate it! Getting to sleep is fine but I feel like if a pin drops during sleep I'll wake up straight away :coffee: :dohh:


----------



## foquita

yay for clomid molly, can't wait to see your chart :) is it 5-10 days after your last pill that you ovulate? 

mrsc81, that's fab news about the CBFM :) not so good about the cramping but I'm wishing you get your bfp this cycle and you dont have to deal with another AF :hugs:


----------



## MollyMalone

Foquita, I think so...

I will also be getting a scan at CD14/16 to confirm so fingers crossed!


----------



## jjnn20

#1864 
whigfield 
Trying to conceive (TTC)
Active BnB Member 

Of course, welcome! 

Be careful with pregnacare - I tried it last cycle after so many women got their BFPs.. But I ended up having a 7-8 month long cycle and had to take norethisterone to end it. I'm not sure if it was linked (unlikely, really) but I googled it and some other women reported the same. 

Your cycles are pretty irregular (mine too ), do you know if you have PCOS? Have you tried taking Agnus Castus? 









oh reallly, :\ oh no .. i hope that dosent happen too mee, yeh i have just heard all good things so that is why i decided to try them.. FX!
I dont kno about pcos, im going to go and see my doctor once AF shows up this cycle..
a few of the ladies on here have sugested that it may be the reason for my irregular cylcles.
No, what is agnus cactus? 
xx


sorry about how ive posted this, im not sure how to make it reply to the comment im replying too ? help pleaseeee !! x


----------



## whigfield

jjnn20 said:


> #1864
> whigfield
> Trying to conceive (TTC)
> Active BnB Member
> 
> Of course, welcome!
> 
> Be careful with pregnacare - I tried it last cycle after so many women got their BFPs.. But I ended up having a 7-8 month long cycle and had to take norethisterone to end it. I'm not sure if it was linked (unlikely, really) but I googled it and some other women reported the same.
> 
> Your cycles are pretty irregular (mine too ), do you know if you have PCOS? Have you tried taking Agnus Castus?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh reallly, :\ oh no .. i hope that dosent happen too mee, yeh i have just heard all good things so that is why i decided to try them.. FX!
> I dont kno about pcos, im going to go and see my doctor once AF shows up this cycle..
> a few of the ladies on here have sugested that it may be the reason for my irregular cylcles.
> No, what is agnus cactus?
> xx
> 
> 
> sorry about how ive posted this, im not sure how to make it reply to the comment im replying too ? help pleaseeee !! x

You click "reply with quote" on the other person's thread :thumbup:

It might not happen for you, don't worry! It's worth a shot either way :)

Agnus Castus is a herbal supplement you can take in the form of tincture or capsules, it's very natural and women have been using it to regulate their cycles for thousands of years :flower:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Blah, ouch right ovary pain really really hurts.


----------



## mrsc81

Oops forgot say, welcome to all the newbies :flower:


----------



## NewMrs2011

I have a problem sleeping at the moment as well. I can't seem to get into a deep sleep at all. I think I'm too obsessed with taking my temps at the same time and I'm scared I'll sleep in!


----------



## seabean

mrsc81 said:


> Morning ladies
> Well cd2 here so nothing to report other than i am having the most awful cramping with af this cycle, even my bbs still hurt.. Maybe thats what a 17 day lp does to you!
> 
> Im still taking the Agnus Castus this cycle but have increased it to 2 x 1000mg, it said take 1-2 on the bottle, so will see what happens, my ovulation was earlier last cycle but then i had the long lp so in total my cycle was about the same length as previous, my body seems to be liking a 42 day cycle.
> 
> I am finally able to use my cbfm properly this cycle, as previously i have had to reset it every cycle as i didnt pick up ovulation within the 20 stick limit, which is good as it means it is now remembering my previous cycle which should hopefully cut down on the amount of sticks im using and also give me more accurate readings. Im spending about £50 a month on ttc!

17 days, wow!

Have you tried cheap OPK strips yet? I know some women hate them, but you can't beat the price!


----------



## whigfield

NewMrs2011 said:


> I have a problem sleeping at the moment as well. I can't seem to get into a deep sleep at all. I think I'm too obsessed with taking my temps at the same time and I'm scared I'll sleep in!

Snap!! I keep waking up - sleeping so lightly since I O'd, it's driving me crazy!!! :growlmad:


----------



## Lisa92881

whigfield said:


> NewMrs2011 said:
> 
> 
> I have a problem sleeping at the moment as well. I can't seem to get into a deep sleep at all. I think I'm too obsessed with taking my temps at the same time and I'm scared I'll sleep in!
> 
> Snap!! I keep waking up - sleeping so lightly since I O'd, it's driving me crazy!!! :growlmad:Click to expand...

:haha: That happened to me my last cycle! I was waking up like every hour on the hour, thinking "OMG, did I miss it?!?!?!"


----------



## jjnn20

whigfield said:


> jjnn20 said:
> 
> 
> #1864
> whigfield
> Trying to conceive (TTC)
> Active BnB Member
> 
> Of course, welcome!
> 
> Be careful with pregnacare - I tried it last cycle after so many women got their BFPs.. But I ended up having a 7-8 month long cycle and had to take norethisterone to end it. I'm not sure if it was linked (unlikely, really) but I googled it and some other women reported the same.
> 
> Your cycles are pretty irregular (mine too ), do you know if you have PCOS? Have you tried taking Agnus Castus?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh reallly, :\ oh no .. i hope that dosent happen too mee, yeh i have just heard all good things so that is why i decided to try them.. FX!
> I dont kno about pcos, im going to go and see my doctor once AF shows up this cycle..
> a few of the ladies on here have sugested that it may be the reason for my irregular cylcles.
> No, what is agnus cactus?
> xx
> 
> 
> sorry about how ive posted this, im not sure how to make it reply to the comment im replying too ? help pleaseeee !! x
> 
> You click "reply with quote" on the other person's thread :thumbup:
> 
> It might not happen for you, don't worry! It's worth a shot either way :)
> 
> Agnus Castus is a herbal supplement you can take in the form of tincture or capsules, it's very natural and women have been using it to regulate their cycles for thousands of years :flower:Click to expand...


Thanks ! :)

Yeh ive looked it up on google, might try and get some :)
it would be sooo nice to be more regularr !! 
xx


----------



## MollyMalone

I'm back from my endo. He said my thyroid is well under control. My TSH went from 5.9 to 1.09! Now I only have to come back for another blood test in May, unless I get pregnant. Then I should be back as soon as I find out.

On the way to work I decided to stop at the chemist and get some paracetamol (just found out that ibuprofen not only can lower fertility but it could thin your lining, an since I'm gonna start Clomid I didnt think it'd be a good idea to take it). Since I was already there I decided to ask for an expetorant with no antihistimine. I already don't have that much mucus...and I thought it couldnt do any harm.

I've heard grapefruit juice also helps, but decided to try the syrup first.


----------



## seabean

Congrats on the low TSH Molly!!


----------



## raventtc

NewMrs2011 said:


> I have a problem sleeping at the moment as well. I can't seem to get into a deep sleep at all. I think I'm too obsessed with taking my temps at the same time and I'm scared I'll sleep in!

I am having the same problem :rofl: or i am dreaming about taking my temp and my therm is broken...I just started temp'ing so hopefully i get the hang of it and get some much needed sleep!!


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Personal question here! My hubby and I BD'd this morning and after the "O" I started to have a LOT of cramping. It had been going on for about an hour and just recently subsided? Has anyone had this, or know if it's a good or bad sign? I am between 13-15 DPO and no sign of AF. Another thing I noticed is that I am like the Nile "down there". I keep thinking AF is here and when I check...nothing. I'm losing it, haha!:haha:


----------



## MollyMalone

I'd say it could go either way...are you charting?


----------



## NewMrs2011

Oh I'm so glad it's not just me!!! :rofl:


----------



## cmwilson

Lost my crosshairs. :cry:


----------



## Mrs.stefka

MollyMalone said:


> I'd say it could go either way...are you charting?

Not charting. Plan to start next cycle...I think it would definitely benefit me to do so, though.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

cmwilson said:


> Lost my crosshairs. :cry:

I'm sorry sweety don't you hate that when it happens


----------



## MommyDream

How is everyone? I've been trying to bring up BnB on my iPhone so this history isn't on my work computer - makes it hard to keep up!

I am testing on Saturday but doubtful... I just want a little one!


----------



## MommyDream

cmwilson said:


> Lost my crosshairs. :cry:

Also sorry to hear that. :hugs:


----------



## cmwilson

Hotpink_Mom said:


> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> Lost my crosshairs. :cry:
> 
> I'm sorry sweety don't you hate that when it happensClick to expand...

Thanks, it seems to happen to me far too often.


----------



## Rachel789

cmwilson said:


> Lost my crosshairs. :cry:

What happens if you enter another high temp tomorrow?


----------



## cmwilson

Rachel789 said:


> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> Lost my crosshairs. :cry:
> 
> What happens if you enter another high temp tomorrow?Click to expand...

If it is 97.5 or higher then I get them back but I'm not feeling very confident. :nope:


----------



## raventtc

Hi i am new on this thread, i have irregular cycles too and they drive me nuts. Like right now i am on cd41 and its unknown whats going on...i just started temp'ing a few days ago (thats an adjustment to say the least). My cycles were kinda normal and then they went wacky i have had a 45 day cycle, then 21, then 22, then 22, and now here i am on cd41?? 

Someone on another thread asked me if i had pcos? and i had blood work done in dec and a ultrasound. my doc said that i did have a bit of a thicking but that everything else came back great!! altho i get another ultrasound in march...to check on the thicking..wouldn't she have been able to tell something was up when i got my bloodwork done? i just assumed it was my body saying hey your 30 now and things are changing...I am hoping that something gives soon!! If af doesn't show her face this weekend i will be testing....and if nothing i am getting my butt to the doc's and ask more questions (since i have all this info now from this site --love it)....

good luck ladies!!

:dust:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

cmwilson said:


> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> Lost my crosshairs. :cry:
> 
> What happens if you enter another high temp tomorrow?Click to expand...
> 
> If it is 97.5 or higher then I get them back but I'm not feeling very confident. :nope:Click to expand...

I hope you temp goes high tomorrow


----------



## bnporter81

Hi everyone...wondering if I can join in with you all.

About me-I'm 30 and already have 3 little ones. DH and I are ttc #4 and have been for about the last 3 months. I didn't have any trouble with my daughter(but I was a lot younger then-only 20, lol) then my first son took about a year but we didn't BD around the times we should have very much, then my next son was conceived first cycle after having previous son while I was breastfeeding full time so he was a welcome surprise! This time my cycles have been sooo long. I've only had 2 cycles since October. The last one lasted 82 days and this cycle is on day 50 so far. I took Fertilaid in October and then I felt like it wasn't doing much for me so I started taking Cinnamon, Femaprin, folic acid, iron, and Fertile CM. I also started temping about a week and a half ago but I'm still very new to it and don't totally understand all the aspects of it yet. I've only been taking the Femaprin about a month but I'm already getting frustrated with it because I feel like it's not doing anything for me. I know Femaprin has Vitex and B6 in it and those should both be very helpful. Maybe it will just take longer to work. I've also been considering soy but heard many conflicting stories on it. 

Anyway, I found this site a few days ago with you girls and I've been sitting here reading through most of the posts so I could learn a little about everyone. 

Hope everyone has a great day and I look forward to being a part of this special group of ladies!


----------



## Rachel789

Hotpink_Mom said:


> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> Lost my crosshairs. :cry:
> 
> What happens if you enter another high temp tomorrow?Click to expand...
> 
> If it is 97.5 or higher then I get them back but I'm not feeling very confident. :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you temp goes high tomorrowClick to expand...

Same here, all you can do is wait to see what tomorrow brings-did you have a positive OPK? (sorry I can't remember if you said you did or not)


----------



## mrsc81

seabean said:


> mrsc81 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies
> Well cd2 here so nothing to report other than i am having the most awful cramping with af this cycle, even my bbs still hurt.. Maybe thats what a 17 day lp does to you!
> 
> Im still taking the Agnus Castus this cycle but have increased it to 2 x 1000mg, it said take 1-2 on the bottle, so will see what happens, my ovulation was earlier last cycle but then i had the long lp so in total my cycle was about the same length as previous, my body seems to be liking a 42 day cycle.
> 
> I am finally able to use my cbfm properly this cycle, as previously i have had to reset it every cycle as i didnt pick up ovulation within the 20 stick limit, which is good as it means it is now remembering my previous cycle which should hopefully cut down on the amount of sticks im using and also give me more accurate readings. Im spending about £50 a month on ttc!
> 
> 17 days, wow!
> 
> Have you tried cheap OPK strips yet? I know some women hate them, but you can't beat the price!Click to expand...


Yes i do have cheap opks too, but cbfm tells you several days before your surge so you can bd leading up to ov and you dont have to question how dark the line is, just get a simple low/high/[eak fertility.


----------



## mrsc81

Welcome bnporter and raven


----------



## cmwilson

Rachel789 said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> Lost my crosshairs. :cry:
> 
> What happens if you enter another high temp tomorrow?Click to expand...
> 
> If it is 97.5 or higher then I get them back but I'm not feeling very confident. :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you temp goes high tomorrowClick to expand...
> 
> Same here, all you can do is wait to see what tomorrow brings-did you have a positive OPK? (sorry I can't remember if you said you did or not)Click to expand...

No I didn't. I got so sick of seeing negative ones I stopped and then I took one at 8 pm the day I had that spotting, CD 32 and it was negative. :dohh:


----------



## mrsc81

raventtc said:


> Hi i am new on this thread, i have irregular cycles too and they drive me nuts. Like right now i am on cd41 and its unknown whats going on...i just started temp'ing a few days ago (thats an adjustment to say the least). My cycles were kinda normal and then they went wacky i have had a 45 day cycle, then 21, then 22, then 22, and now here i am on cd41??
> 
> Someone on another thread asked me if i had pcos? and i had blood work done in dec and a ultrasound. my doc said that i did have a bit of a thicking but that everything else came back great!! altho i get another ultrasound in march...to check on the thicking..wouldn't she have been able to tell something was up when i got my bloodwork done? i just assumed it was my body saying hey your 30 now and things are changing...I am hoping that something gives soon!! If af doesn't show her face this weekend i will be testing....and if nothing i am getting my butt to the doc's and ask more questions (since i have all this info now from this site --love it)....
> 
> good luck ladies!!
> 
> :dust:

If you had pcos, either the bloodwork or scan would of shown something.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I feel like AF is on the way, but I know it not her coming I think my ovulation pains are getting the best of me today. I never cramped/had ovulation pain like this in my life. Maybe it's the Cassava


----------



## whigfield

raventtc said:


> Hi i am new on this thread, i have irregular cycles too and they drive me nuts. Like right now i am on cd41 and its unknown whats going on...i just started temp'ing a few days ago (thats an adjustment to say the least). My cycles were kinda normal and then they went wacky i have had a 45 day cycle, then 21, then 22, then 22, and now here i am on cd41??
> 
> Someone on another thread asked me if i had pcos? and i had blood work done in dec and a ultrasound. my doc said that i did have a bit of a thicking but that everything else came back great!! altho i get another ultrasound in march...to check on the thicking..wouldn't she have been able to tell something was up when i got my bloodwork done? i just assumed it was my body saying hey your 30 now and things are changing...I am hoping that something gives soon!! If af doesn't show her face this weekend i will be testing....and if nothing i am getting my butt to the doc's and ask more questions (since i have all this info now from this site --love it)....
> 
> good luck ladies!!
> 
> :dust:

Hi! Welcome :wave:


----------



## mrsc81

Im really sorry cmwilson :hugs:
How frustrating!


----------



## whigfield

bnporter81 said:


> Hi everyone...wondering if I can join in with you all.
> 
> About me-I'm 30 and already have 3 little ones. DH and I are ttc #4 and have been for about the last 3 months. I didn't have any trouble with my daughter(but I was a lot younger then-only 20, lol) then my first son took about a year but we didn't BD around the times we should have very much, then my next son was conceived first cycle after having previous son while I was breastfeeding full time so he was a welcome surprise! This time my cycles have been sooo long. I've only had 2 cycles since October. The last one lasted 82 days and this cycle is on day 50 so far. I took Fertilaid in October and then I felt like it wasn't doing much for me so I started taking Cinnamon, Femaprin, folic acid, iron, and Fertile CM. I also started temping about a week and a half ago but I'm still very new to it and don't totally understand all the aspects of it yet. I've only been taking the Femaprin about a month but I'm already getting frustrated with it because I feel like it's not doing anything for me. I know Femaprin has Vitex and B6 in it and those should both be very helpful. Maybe it will just take longer to work. I've also been considering soy but heard many conflicting stories on it.
> 
> Anyway, I found this site a few days ago with you girls and I've been sitting here reading through most of the posts so I could learn a little about everyone.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day and I look forward to being a part of this special group of ladies!

Hi, welcome! :wave: Have you thought about Agnus Castus? It's supposed to regulate your cycles and shorten them :flower: I started this cycle and got my first ever positive OPK! :happydance:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:hi: welcome to the newbies.


----------



## whigfield

cmwilson said:


> Lost my crosshairs. :cry:

So sorry hun :hugs: You could get a temp rise tomorrow to put them back, FX for you sweetie! :hugs:


----------



## bnporter81

Thanks for the welcome, ladies:flower:

Yes whigfield I've used Femaprin which is a combination of Vitex (A.C.) and B6. I've been taking it for a little while, but maybe it just needs more time. I've also used the OPKs and CBFM, but it's frustrating using that with the long cycles:wacko: I already had to reset it and it went up to the high level yesterday...even though for me that doesn't necessarily mean a whole heck of a lot.


----------



## NewMrs2011

Hello to all the newbies :hi:

cmwilson, hope you get a temp rise tomorrow and get your crosshairs back. I had the same happen to me the last week and I was gutted so I know how you feel.

My cm has turned creamy and there is quite a lot of it. I'm guessing this isn't a good sign because it's not a fertile kind. The last week or too my OPK's have been pretty faint but today is one of the darkest it's been, I still dont think it's near positive though :shrug:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Mrs show a pic of it


----------



## bnporter81

Do any of you ladies have any soy experiences you could share or advice on if you think it's a good idea or not? I'm pretty sure I read that at least a couple of you had tried it...? TIA!


----------



## whigfield

Hot pink and foquita are trying soy this cycle :flower:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

bnporter81 said:


> Do any of you ladies have any soy experiences you could share or advice on if you think it's a good idea or not? I'm pretty sure I read that at least a couple of you had tried it...? TIA!

I tryed Soy and Cassava this cycle and I sure did Ovulate today. Cd12 for me.


----------



## bnporter81

Hotpink, how long are cycles typically for you?


----------



## Mrs.stefka

The :witch: got me ladies! No signs or anything! Ahh,she's aweful. Enough whining, I will definitely be temping this cycle and plan on trying soy out. Hopefully it helps! I am looking into cassava, too, hotpink. We shall see how it goes!


----------



## NewMrs2011

Here it is hotpink:

https://i42.tinypic.com/2a5m5g0.jpg


----------



## NewMrs2011

whoaa not sure why it's so big! it also doesn't look quite as obvious in the pic as it does in rl


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Holy cow thats a long time of spotting Mrs


----------



## NewMrs2011

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Holy cow thats a long time of spotting Mrs

lol yes it was a very long time, but sadly not unusual for me :(


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

bnporter81 said:


> Hotpink, how long are cycles typically for you?

cd30-50 long I know some of the ladies here are longer but I'm thinking right now I'll have a short one this time


----------



## bnporter81

I keep hoping maybe this cycle won't be long like the last one...I've had my OPKs be really dark-just slightly under positive and then a day or two later they're a lot lighter again. Like today, my CBFM is on the high level and my OPKs are pretty dark and I'm hoping I get a peak or a def. positive OPK soon. It's so frustrating when they get almost there and then fade again. Guess my body keeps trying to ovulate and just won't get there.:nope:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

these are my opk's this cycle with soy and cassava

https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/20120223161651.jpg


----------



## bnporter81

Hotpink-I can see how dark the top one is from yesterday. Congrats on getting a positive so early!:happydance:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

That is all because of Soy and Cassava


----------



## cmwilson

Hotpink_Mom said:


> That is all because of Soy and Cassava

I'm sure you answered this but how much soy did you take and when? If I EVER get AF I might try soy. I guess I'm willing to try anything.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Cd3-7 100,100,150,150,200


----------



## bnporter81

Just a question about the cassava...I tried reading up about using it for fertility, but mostly all I found was using it for twins. Then I read where it said you should only take it right around ovulation and not before because it can delay it. Hotpink, when did you take it? I just don't need anything else to delay O. LOL:dohh:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I'm taking it my whole cycle


----------



## Mrs.stefka

What kind of soy do you use? Is it soy isoflavones, in the pill form??


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I you ebay soy isoflavones it will be in an Natrol Bottle


----------



## whigfield

Temp dip today... Praying it's early implantation and goes back up tomorrow but have a feeling it won't. :nope:


----------



## NewMrs2011

Ah sorry to see your temps gone down whigfield. As you say hopefully it's an implantation dip. Fingers x'd for you anyway :)

Nothing much to report here. Temps still much n such the same. Not convinced I'm gonna o as my OPK's keep getting a wee bit darker then lighter again. Kinda hoping af arrives soon so I can start temping from the beginning of a cycle n see what's what!


----------



## NewMrs2011

Oh I spoke to soon...I have some brownish spotting this morning, I wonder if this is it.


----------



## mrsc81

bnporter81 said:


> I keep hoping maybe this cycle won't be long like the last one...I've had my OPKs be really dark-just slightly under positive and then a day or two later they're a lot lighter again. Like today, my CBFM is on the high level and my OPKs are pretty dark and I'm hoping I get a peak or a def. positive OPK soon. It's so frustrating when they get almost there and then fade again. Guess my body keeps trying to ovulate and just won't get there.:nope:

Do you get peaks on your cbfm??


----------



## Angelface2008

I haven't been on for awhile! I had like 10 pages to get caught up on! 

Finally got my AF she came with a vengance! CD 55 The pain was so horrible that I thought my Uterus was going to fall out of my body. I had to put myself on bed rest. I did ovulate but it was way later than I thought. I am still going to the doctor and get checked to see if I am fertile. 

My Crohns is getting bad so I have to get part of my bowel removed, So after I heal from that. then I will start trying again. 

Welcome newcomers! :wave:

@hot pink I am from the Domincan Republic and Cassava is also called yuca in my country. We usually fry it. cut them like potatoe fries. it is sooo good! I actually like the texture better than potatoes but then again I grew up on that stuff! :) I dont eat them as much as I use too. Fertility aide? I never heard of that. Learned something new today

@Lisa I am so happy for you. you have to show us pictures! 



MollyMalone said:


> I'm back from my endo. He said my thyroid is well under control. My TSH went from 5.9 to 1.09! Now I only have to come back for another blood test in May, unless I get pregnant. Then I should be back as soon as I find out.
> 
> On the way to work I decided to stop at the chemist and get some paracetamol (just found out that ibuprofen not only can lower fertility but it could thin your lining, an since I'm gonna start Clomid I didnt think it'd be a good idea to take it). Since I was already there I decided to ask for an expetorant with no antihistimine. I already don't have that much mucus...and I thought it couldnt do any harm.
> 
> I've heard grapefruit juice also helps, but decided to try the syrup first.

OMG Really, I had no idea, That is scary because i have been taking ibuprofen like candy for years! ever since I got my period! that was 11 years ago! I got my AF on Wednesday and the pain was so terrible that I took 5 200MG ibuprofen and the pain didn't even go away! I think I screwed up my fertility. I usually take 800 MG ooowww :growlmad: :nope: That makes me worried!



Mrs.stefka said:


> Personal question here! My hubby and I BD'd this morning and after the "O" I started to have a LOT of cramping. It had been going on for about an hour and just recently subsided? Has anyone had this, or know if it's a good or bad sign? I am between 13-15 DPO and no sign of AF. Another thing I noticed is that I am like the Nile "down there". I keep thinking AF is here and when I check...nothing. I'm losing it, haha!:haha:

Before my AF I get watery CM as well,


----------



## MollyMalone

So I started clomid las nite, and so far so good. Also booked my scan for the 7th of march (cd15) :happydance:


Angelface, I only found out the other day...someone mentioned it, and it turns out it says on the leaflet on the box!!! How did I miss that all these years?? I take it all the time! So now, I've switched to paracetamol.


----------



## Angelface2008

MollyMalone said:


> So I started clomid las nite, and so far so good. Also booked my scan for the 7th of march (cd15) :happydance:
> 
> 
> Angelface, I only found out the other day...someone mentioned it, and it turns out it says on the leaflet on the box!!! How did I miss that all these years?? I take it all the time! So now, I've switched to paracetamol.

That is scary! I need to start reading my medicines more closely. I am not supposed to take it at all because it has a adverse affect on my intestines, because of my disease but I haven't found anything that works. I have a high tolerance for pain medication. Vicodin doesn't even have a affect on me depending of the type of pain. how is the paracetamol??

I am excited for you! keep us updated! :dust:


----------



## MollyMalone

To be honest, I'm not a big fan of paracetamol, unlike ibuprofen, it is not an antiinflamatory, just an anagesic...I used to only ever use it in combination with ibuprofen, when the ibuprofen alone didn't seem enough. However, its meant to be less harmful...for my pre-op (need to get my tonsils out), I was forbidden to take ibuprofen, aspirin, etc a week before the operation, was only allowed paracetamol.


----------



## bnporter81

mrsc81 said:


> bnporter81 said:
> 
> 
> I keep hoping maybe this cycle won't be long like the last one...I've had my OPKs be really dark-just slightly under positive and then a day or two later they're a lot lighter again. Like today, my CBFM is on the high level and my OPKs are pretty dark and I'm hoping I get a peak or a def. positive OPK soon. It's so frustrating when they get almost there and then fade again. Guess my body keeps trying to ovulate and just won't get there.:nope:
> 
> Do you get peaks on your cbfm??Click to expand...

This is my third month using the monitor...the last time I KNOW I ovulated, I was at high one day and then the next day it was at low so I'm guessing my surge was less than 24 hrs and the monitor missed it. But I had a smiley on the CB digital test and OPK sticks. LOL, I'm a multi-POAS addict.:haha:

For you girls on the soy, do you take the whole doseage of pills at the same time or part in the morning and the rest at night?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I can either take it in the morning or at night the whole dosage though.


----------



## MommyDream

AF came this morning... crappy!!! At least I think my cycles are shortening (or at least the last one was). So maybe vitex does work?

I am going for a CD 3 ultrasound on Monday. Who's early in their cycle?


----------



## Rachel789

I am! CD5 here the witch is gone now, my AFs are short. I am on Vitex as well I started it a couple months ago. My first full cycle on it was still long so I am hoping now that it has had time to build up in my system this cycle will be reasonable.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

MD so glad you got an shorter cycle, but sorry AF showed up


----------



## cmwilson

whigfield said:


> Temp dip today... Praying it's early implantation and goes back up tomorrow but have a feeling it won't. :nope:

I'm sorry your temp went down but I'll keep my fingers crossed for you anyway!


----------



## Rachel789

cmwilson-I see you got your crosshairs back! You most recent temp is an open circle though, did you take it at a different time?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

cmwilson- Yay, you got your XH back FX for you hunni


----------



## Rachel789

My body just continues to confused the hell out of me. I just went to the bathroom and when I wiped I had a ton of ewcm (it wasn't clear more opaque but really stretchy, probably stretched 2-3 inches) and there was streaks of bright red blood in it. Clearly it is way too early for O on CD5 so why is my body doing this?

Yesterday I only had a couple spots of dark brown/tanish looking color and didn't even need a tampon for the second half of the day so I figured AF was gone. Now I have this. So of course I am really confused again.


----------



## bnporter81

Wow, crosshairs, AFs, ovulation...sounds like things are moving right along for some of you lately. Yay!:happydance:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Maybe that's a good sign Rach


----------



## mrsc81

mommydream - Im cd3

Wonder when my cbfm will start asking me to test, probably start cd10 or something


----------



## seabean

@Mommy - I'm CD8 and feeling really great about this cycle after the messiness of my last one :) 

@Angel - so sorry to hear about your Chrohns and surgery :hugs: I had knee surgery when I tore my ACL and my post-op roommate had just had bowel surgery for her Chrohns :( doesn't sound super fun but you'll probably feel so much better after it!

@Whig - Fingers crossed for implantation! 

@ Hotpink & Newmrs - I don't think those OPKs look quite positive yet. For the ICs they really need to be as dark or darker. In the ovulation testing gallery they have some super positives that made me realize how negatives mine have been :dohh:

@Molly - good luck with clomid!!!!

@all those w/ AF recently - CHEERS to a healthy cycle!
@all the newbies - WELCOME!

PHEW, I probably missed plenty updates, but this thread is getting mega!


----------



## bnporter81

mrsc81 said:


> mommydream - Im cd3
> 
> Wonder when my cbfm will start asking me to test, probably start cd10 or something

Mrsc...with my long cycles I had to start it over and instead of asking for a stick when it normally would, it asked for one on cd9. So it didn't wait too awfully long.


----------



## whigfield

cmwilson said:


> whigfield said:
> 
> 
> Temp dip today... Praying it's early implantation and goes back up tomorrow but have a feeling it won't. :nope:
> 
> I'm sorry your temp went down but I'll keep my fingers crossed for you anyway!Click to expand...

Thank you! I see you got your crosshairs back, and at a much better time! Makes more sense now! :happydance:


----------



## whigfield

MommyDream said:


> AF came this morning... crappy!!! At least I think my cycles are shortening (or at least the last one was). So maybe vitex does work?
> 
> I am going for a CD 3 ultrasound on Monday. Who's early in their cycle?

Aw, I'm sorry! Good that your cycles are shortening though - really hope vitex starts shortening mine too if I'm not pregnant this cycle! :thumbup:


----------



## wannabemummyb

Well "af" lasted one day! Looks like this is another mucked up cycle :-(


----------



## MommyDream

So happy to hear there are others early in their cycle as well. This one feels rough.. I turn 29 on Sunday and I thought this cycle might be a BFP as a birthday present... :(

Rachel, mrsc, Seabean and everyone else - what is FF saying your average cycle length is? Mine says 46 days but trending down at least...


----------



## mrsc81

Im not using FF, started but then gave up.. Think i might this cycle though!
I use an app and that gave me an average of 38 days, although that was based on the last 12 months cycles and they were shorter before ttc. My body seems to like 42 days, but im taking 2000mg AC this cycle so see if that makes any difference. 
If i had my usual lp last cycle then cycle would of been about 37/38 days, still can t believe it was 17 days!


----------



## MommyDream

Wow - I've never heard of a 17 day LP! Mine are 14 or 15 days... everyone is different I guess! :coffee:


----------



## bnporter81

Hi everyone...I'm just trying to look up different stuff to try helping with my cycles. I've already gotten info on the soy and cassava and I know about vitex. Has anyone tried natural progesterone cream or does anyone know how you'd go about using it with long, irregular cycles with no ovulation:shrug:I know I've read you start taking it around day 12 of your cycle but I've also read that you don't take it until after you've ovulated because it can mess that up. BUT...if you have no clue about ovulation, how would you go about taking it? TIA for any help!


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Mommydream - CD2 here! I started about 3pm yesterday and this has to be one of the worst AF's I have had in a long time. The cramps are unreal! 

On a positive note though, I started soy today! I figured I would start off with 160 mg in the morning. I didn't feel any different after taking them so hopefully I won't have any side effects from them and they will get me on the right track to my BFP!

This is probably astupid question, but what in the heck are cross-hairs?? Is this something to do with temping? I took my first temp this morning so I would be curious to get all the info I can!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

seabean cd11 was Positive when it wasn't dried up.


----------



## mrsc81

MommyDream said:


> Wow - I've never heard of a 17 day LP! Mine are 14 or 15 days... everyone is different I guess! :coffee:

I took B Complex to extend LP, mine is usually 13/14 days but last cycle started spotting 9dpo. 17 days is the maximum classed as normal i believe.


----------



## whigfield

Going to put my hands together and PRAY my temp goes up tomorrow. [-o&lt;

Have had some cramps today, pleasepleasepleaseplease be implantation dip!


----------



## MommyDream

Good luck whigfield! I'll pray for you too!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Well ladies I just may have a short cycle this time.


----------



## whigfield

Well it stayed exactly the same. Guess it's better than dropping further but surely can't be implantation now. :cry:


----------



## Angelface2008

MollyMalone said:


> To be honest, I'm not a big fan of paracetamol, unlike ibuprofen, it is not an antiinflamatory, just an anagesic...I used to only ever use it in combination with ibuprofen, when the ibuprofen alone didn't seem enough. However, its meant to be less harmful...for my pre-op (need to get my tonsils out), I was forbidden to take ibuprofen, aspirin, etc a week before the operation, was only allowed paracetamol.

Hmm I am going to look into because I don't want to start the narcotics...I don't have an additive personality but I don't want to start taking the hardcore stuff. 



seabean said:


> @Mommy - I'm CD8 and feeling really great about this cycle after the messiness of my last one :)
> 
> @Angel - so sorry to hear about your Chrohns and surgery :hugs: I had knee surgery when I tore my ACL and my post-op roommate had just had bowel surgery for her Chrohns :( doesn't sound super fun but you'll probably feel so much better after!
> 
> PHEW, I probably missed plenty updates, but this thread is getting mega!

Aww thanks :flower: everything I drink or eats gives me pain especially coffee and I love coffee. My doctor gets so mad at me because I still find myself eating things I am not suppose to :p

I am glad your cycle is getting back on track :dance: and this thread is super long but it is my favorite one on the whole site!



wannabemummyb said:


> Well "af" lasted one day! Looks like this is another mucked up cycle :-(

Was is a real af? That sound really odd. Did you every test for baby possibility? I read something about breakthrough bleeding and women mistake it for a really weird period.



bnporter81 said:


> Hi everyone...I'm just trying to look up different stuff to try helping with my cycles. I've already gotten info on the soy and cassava and I know about vitex. Has anyone tried natural progesterone cream or does anyone know how you'd go about using it with long, irregular cycles with no ovulation:shrug:I know I've read you start taking it around day 12 of your cycle but I've also read that you don't take it until after you've ovulated because it can mess that up. BUT...if you have no clue about ovulation, how would you go about taking it? TIA for any help!

Try using opk to pinpoint your ovulation.. I heard it works wonderfully. Then once you have an idea of when and what days you can go from there. Idk about the progesterone cream. Have you been to the doctors?



Mrs.stefka said:


> Mommydream - CD2 here! I started about 3pm yesterday and this has to be one of the worst AF's I have had in a long time. The cramps are unreal!
> 
> On a positive note though, I started soy today! I figured I would start off with 160 mg in the morning. I didn't feel any different after taking them so hopefully I won't have any side effects from them and they will get me on the right track to my BFP!
> 
> This is probably astupid question, but what in the heck are cross-hairs?? Is this something to do with temping? I took my first temp this morning so I would be curious to get all the info I can!

I having the same problem with my AF, she decides to show up extra late and give me cramps from hell!

Sending you :dust: hopefully soy will be extremely helpful for you!

I want to know the samething. I am not sure what they are myself and if I am going to start temping again and using FF I really want to know what they are.



whigfield said:


> Going to put my hands together and PRAY my temp goes up tomorrow. [-o&lt;
> 
> Have had some cramps today, pleasepleasepleaseplease be implantation dip!

:dust: to you too! I am going to pray for that implantation dip for you! :dust: I wanna see one us ladies get a BFP this coming month!

No update here, I am suffering from a heavy AF this month. Looks like it will be about five days for me. Haven't had a five day period in a loooonnnggg time! Everything about this cycle has been unorthodox!


----------



## Angelface2008

@whigfield its not the best but if it didn't dip then that is also means there is still hope :)


----------



## NewMrs2011

What is your temp supposed to do when af starts? Im having some spotting/very light bleeding so think I might get it soon!


----------



## bnporter81

Angelface2008 said:


> @whigfield its not the best but if it didn't dip then that is also means there is still hope :)

Angel, I've tried using OPKs and I have such a hard time with them...I'll think I've got one that's pretty much positive but then a CBE digital says negative. I'll get a bunch of them that look good and then they turn real light again. They go back and forth doing that the whole cycle. I haven't been to the doctor because I wanted to try to see if I could get it straightened out myself first, but if nothing changes soon I'll probably have to.


----------



## seabean

NewMrs2011 said:


> What is your temp supposed to do when af starts? Im having some spotting/very light bleeding so think I might get it soon!

It's supposed to drop back down a day or two before AF starts. Looks like your spotting might be something else. You haven't ovulated right? So it might just be a long annovulatory cycle coming to an end??


----------



## Rachel789

I have a question for you ladies. Yesterday I def had ewcm it was super stretchy and had streaks of bright red blood in it which I think was just left over AF. I am only CD 6 today so I don't see why this is happening so early, I have never had this, this early on...Anyway DH and I BD'ed this a.m. and I just went to the bathroom and when I wiped I had a ton of stretchy stuff which I know some of it has to be sperm but whatever it was stretched about 3+ inches and it was clear. Does anyone know if sperm would stretch 3+ inches? I am just trying to figure out if this is really ewcm again today or just left over stuff :blush:


----------



## NewMrs2011

seabean said:


> NewMrs2011 said:
> 
> 
> What is your temp supposed to do when af starts? Im having some spotting/very light bleeding so think I might get it soon!
> 
> It's supposed to drop back down a day or two before AF starts. Looks like your spotting might be something else. You haven't ovulated right? So it might just be a long annovulatory cycle coming to an end??Click to expand...

No I haven't ovulated as far as I'm aware. Still the same tonight, so not sure what's happening.

I started taking Agnus Castus today so it'll be interesting to see how it goes :)


----------



## whigfield

Rachel789 said:


> I have a question for you ladies. Yesterday I def had ewcm it was super stretchy and had streaks of bright red blood in it which I think was just left over AF. I am only CD 6 today so I don't see why this is happening so early, I have never had this, this early on...Anyway DH and I BD'ed this a.m. and I just went to the bathroom and when I wiped I had a ton of stretchy stuff which I know some of it has to be sperm but whatever it was stretched about 3+ inches and it was clear. Does anyone know if sperm would stretch 3+ inches? I am just trying to figure out if this is really ewcm again today or just left over stuff :blush:

I'm sorry hun I don't know but I would guess it was the semen given that it's CD6 for you? :shrug:


----------



## whigfield

NewMrs2011 said:


> seabean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewMrs2011 said:
> 
> 
> What is your temp supposed to do when af starts? Im having some spotting/very light bleeding so think I might get it soon!
> 
> It's supposed to drop back down a day or two before AF starts. Looks like your spotting might be something else. You haven't ovulated right? So it might just be a long annovulatory cycle coming to an end??Click to expand...
> 
> No I haven't ovulated as far as I'm aware. Still the same tonight, so not sure what's happening.
> 
> I started taking Agnus Castus today so it'll be interesting to see how it goes :)Click to expand...

Yay for Agnus Castus! I started taking it this cycle and actually O'd! Not sure if they're related or not but omg I do love my AC right now :haha:


----------



## cmwilson

Rachel789 said:


> cmwilson-I see you got your crosshairs back! You most recent temp is an open circle though, did you take it at a different time?

Sorry I haven't responded, hubby and I went away for our five year anniversary. :flower: To answer your question yeah, I took my temp at a later time, I slept through my alarm. :blush: I only took it 40 mins late. I'm still not sure this is it for me, I still think I'm going to lose them. I had some more spotting today but maybe that's from our getaway...:blush: I don't know, still not too confident.


----------



## whigfield

cmwilson said:


> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> cmwilson-I see you got your crosshairs back! You most recent temp is an open circle though, did you take it at a different time?
> 
> Sorry I haven't responded, hubby and I went away for our five year anniversary. :flower: To answer your question yeah, I took my temp at a later time, I slept through my alarm. :blush: I only took it 40 mins late. I'm still not sure this is it for me, I still think I'm going to lose them. I had some more spotting today but maybe that's from our getaway...:blush: I don't know, still not too confident.Click to expand...

I have a lot of faith for you keeping your crosshairs :flower: O day looks more realistic this time :thumbup:


----------



## bnporter81

Rachel789 said:


> I have a question for you ladies. Yesterday I def had ewcm it was super stretchy and had streaks of bright red blood in it which I think was just left over AF. I am only CD 6 today so I don't see why this is happening so early, I have never had this, this early on...Anyway DH and I BD'ed this a.m. and I just went to the bathroom and when I wiped I had a ton of stretchy stuff which I know some of it has to be sperm but whatever it was stretched about 3+ inches and it was clear. Does anyone know if sperm would stretch 3+ inches? I am just trying to figure out if this is really ewcm again today or just left over stuff :blush:

I've never seen semen be THAT stretchy or thick...maybe your hormones are kinda kicking in overdrive and you might ovulate early this cycle?


----------



## cmwilson

Rachel789 said:


> I have a question for you ladies. Yesterday I def had ewcm it was super stretchy and had streaks of bright red blood in it which I think was just left over AF. I am only CD 6 today so I don't see why this is happening so early, I have never had this, this early on...Anyway DH and I BD'ed this a.m. and I just went to the bathroom and when I wiped I had a ton of stretchy stuff which I know some of it has to be sperm but whatever it was stretched about 3+ inches and it was clear. Does anyone know if sperm would stretch 3+ inches? I am just trying to figure out if this is really ewcm again today or just left over stuff :blush:

You and DH had just BD'd so is it possible it was your own, sorry for the tmi but, arousal fluid? Sometimes that can mimic the qualities of EWCM?


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Rachel789 said:


> I have a question for you ladies. Yesterday I def had ewcm it was super stretchy and had streaks of bright red blood in it which I think was just left over AF. I am only CD 6 today so I don't see why this is happening so early, I have never had this, this early on...Anyway DH and I BD'ed this a.m. and I just went to the bathroom and when I wiped I had a ton of stretchy stuff which I know some of it has to be sperm but whatever it was stretched about 3+ inches and it was clear. Does anyone know if sperm would stretch 3+ inches? I am just trying to figure out if this is really ewcm again today or just left over stuff :blush:

I actually read up on this a couple of months ago. Ejaculate will stretch between your fingers but it will not continuously do it. It will start breakingmore andmore each time you try to stretch it whereas, you can keep stretching EWCM as many times as you want. Also, if you wipe with toilet paper, "leftovers" from BD willabsorb into the TP and EWCM will siton top of it and not absorb since it has a stronger consistency. Hope this helps!!


----------



## Rachel789

Thanks for the help ladies! I know for sure yesterday was ewcm because we hadnt bd'ed for a week but not sure about today. I will have to see what tomorrow looks like.


----------



## NewMrs2011

whigfield said:


> NewMrs2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seabean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewMrs2011 said:
> 
> 
> What is your temp supposed to do when af starts? Im having some spotting/very light bleeding so think I might get it soon!
> 
> It's supposed to drop back down a day or two before AF starts. Looks like your spotting might be something else. You haven't ovulated right? So it might just be a long annovulatory cycle coming to an end??Click to expand...
> 
> No I haven't ovulated as far as I'm aware. Still the same tonight, so not sure what's happening.
> 
> I started taking Agnus Castus today so it'll be interesting to see how it goes :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yay for Agnus Castus! I started taking it this cycle and actually O'd! Not sure if they're related or not but omg I do love my AC right now :haha:Click to expand...

That seems to be the case for SO many women so fingers crossed for me! I'll keep you posted!


----------



## whigfield

Temp rise today! :happydance:


----------



## gemmybean

My first cycle off the bcp was 43 days long, but this last one was 163 days, I can't believe it was so long. I nearly cried when af finally came lol. I'm seriously praying that this cycle will be 'normal' and nice and shirt lol I don't think I could cope with another long one


----------



## whigfield

gemmybean said:


> My first cycle off the bcp was 43 days long, but this last one was 163 days, I can't believe it was so long. I nearly cried when af finally came lol. I'm seriously praying that this cycle will be 'normal' and nice and shirt lol I don't think I could cope with another long one

Know it's been said before but definitely try and take agnus castus. It's very natural and has been used for thousands of years by women to balance female hormones and regulate your cycles. :flower:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Got my crosshairs ladies


----------



## MollyMalone

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Got my crosshairs ladies

Congrats!!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Now, it's time to see if I have a long LP or my normal.


----------



## bnporter81

Congrats whigfield!:happydance:Great news. The AC worked for me the first month I took it, but unfortunately it doesn't seem to have helped me since then.:nope:


----------



## bnporter81

That's great Hotpink...at least you know your cycle will be much shorter this time.:thumbup:


----------



## cmwilson

Whigfield- Congrats on your temp rise! That's great! I hope it keeps going up!

Hot pink - Yay for the crosshairs! Hopefully you have a nice normal LP! You have made taking soy look very appealing.

Well I guess my body must have tried to ov again but was unsuccessful. It's weird because I got all the signs, EWCM, possible ov spotting, high Cervix and then after I had a temp rise I had CM dry up and Cervix drop. I guess my eggs just continue to be stubborn. I'm sick of it so I'm calling the doctor and demanding some bloodwork this week. :growlmad:

Hope everybody else is having more success than me!


----------



## whigfield

cmwilson said:


> Whigfield- Congrats on your temp rise! That's great! I hope it keeps going up!
> 
> Hot pink - Yay for the crosshairs! Hopefully you have a nice normal LP! You have made taking soy look very appealing.
> 
> Well I guess my body must have tried to ov again but was unsuccessful. It's weird because I got all the signs, EWCM, possible ov spotting, high Cervix and then after I had a temp rise I had CM dry up and Cervix drop. I guess my eggs just continue to be stubborn. I'm sick of it so I'm calling the doctor and demanding some bloodwork this week. :growlmad:
> 
> Hope everybody else is having more success than me.

Oh I'm sorry hun! Maybe you will gear up to O again soon and actually O this time :flower:


----------



## whigfield

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Got my crosshairs ladies

Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Thank you ladies, We will see what will happen around AF should come March 7th-11th she should be here


----------



## seabean

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Thank you ladies, We will see what will happen around AF should come March 7th-11th she should be here

AF? Don't you mean BFP?! :) Yay red lines!

CM - yeah your chart doesn't look like ovulation happened :( I know how you feel!! I hope you can get some answers or that it happens soon!

Here are my opks so far - today's CD10 was a bit darker so I hope this means ovulation soon! I know some people don't like trying to evaluate them when they are dry,but the colors are essentially the same as the 5 minute mark, just little more purple - so what do you think? :flower:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Seabean hun we are on a break the means we used condoms and no BFP.


----------



## Rachel789

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Seabean hun we are on a break the means we used condoms and no BFP.

awww, at least you know soy was successful! Are you going to be TTC again next cycle?


----------



## seabean

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Seabean hun we are on a break the means we used condoms and no BFP.

Oh right, sorry I forgot. My bad.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Rachel789 said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> Seabean hun we are on a break the means we used condoms and no BFP.
> 
> awww, at least you know soy was successful! Are you going to be TTC again next cycle?Click to expand...

Yes it was and yes we are TTC next cycle can't wait for this TWW to end. :haha:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

seabean said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> Seabean hun we are on a break the means we used condoms and no BFP.
> 
> Oh right, sorry I forgot. My bad.Click to expand...

It's okay DH was like we could have been pregnant this cycle, but no you made me wear those damn raincoats. :rofl:


----------



## MrsDavo

Hi Ladies, 

It's been a while since I updated! 

My cycles kept getting more regular, and I had a 28 day cycle, then a 35 day cycle in January. I was 3 days late on Saturday according to my period tracker so I thought what the hell, I will do a IC test. Well blow me it was 2 pink lines within 30 seconds!! 

I was shaking like a leaf, did a FRER and then a clearblue digi conception and its said 2-3, which is bang on with my tracker. I ovulated between the 6th and 8th of Febraury. 

So after getting Implanon out on the 24th of January 2011, I finally got my BFP on the 25th of February 2012!! Yay!!!


----------



## whigfield

MrsDavo said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> It's been a while since I updated!
> 
> My cycles kept getting more regular, and I had a 28 day cycle, then a 35 day cycle in January. I was 3 days late on Saturday according to my period tracker so I thought what the hell, I will do a IC test. Well blow me it was 2 pink lines within 30 seconds!!
> 
> I was shaking like a leaf, did a FRER and then a clearblue digi conception and its said 2-3, which is bang on with my tracker. I ovulated between the 6th and 8th of Febraury.
> 
> So after getting Implanon out on the 24th of January 2011, I finally got my BFP on the 25th of February 2012!! Yay!!!

Congratulations!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## whigfield

Hmm... 8DPO today, had a vivid sex dream last night which usually means AF will rear her ugly head soon :dohh:

However I took an IC and have intense line eye this morning and am convincing myself there is a faintest of the faint lines. There's 99% chance it's nothing, but I took photos and have saved them. If I actually get a BFP, I'll post them up.. But not before incase I get AF and look like a tool! :blush:


----------



## NewMrs2011

Congrats MrsDavo! 

Oh Whigfield..how exciting, I hope what you are seeing is the start of your BFP! I think you should post your pics, I'm sure nobody will think you're a tool lol :)

Well my spotting didn't come to anything. It's gone and I had a temp drop today. Im also back to watery cm so who knows what's going on down there. I'm hoping the agnus castus will start to kick in soon!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Could I be implanting today? I'm having some cramping this morning and my temp has dropped aswell


----------



## whigfield

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Could I be implanting today? I'm having some cramping this morning and my temp has dropped aswell

I thought you used condoms??


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

we didn't on the 14th, but I so forgot I woke up late yesterday and for got to adjust my temp never mind it's probably nothing though


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Oh and my crosshairs was moved as well.


----------



## seabean

Hotpink_Mom said:


> we didn't on the 14th, but I so forgot I woke up late yesterday and for got to adjust my temp never mind it's probably nothing though

Those would be some SUPER sperm to last 10 days! :)


----------



## seabean

whigfield said:


> Hmm... 8DPO today, had a vivid sex dream last night which usually means AF will rear her ugly head soon :dohh:
> 
> However I took an IC and have intense line eye this morning and am convincing myself there is a faintest of the faint lines. There's 99% chance it's nothing, but I took photos and have saved them. If I actually get a BFP, I'll post them up.. But not before incase I get AF and look like a tool! :blush:

@WHIGFIELD! OMG I hope it is the beginning of a BFP for you!! POST IT POST IT!
:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:

@davo - thanks for coming back and taking the time to update us! It's lovely to hear the success stories of women with long cycles like us! :) :flow:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

seabean said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> we didn't on the 14th, but I so forgot I woke up late yesterday and for got to adjust my temp never mind it's probably nothing though
> 
> Those would be some SUPER sperm to last 10 days! :)Click to expand...

Lol, I doubt that, with DS I think it was are first cycle trying for him


----------



## whigfield

seabean said:


> whigfield said:
> 
> 
> Hmm... 8DPO today, had a vivid sex dream last night which usually means AF will rear her ugly head soon :dohh:
> 
> However I took an IC and have intense line eye this morning and am convincing myself there is a faintest of the faint lines. There's 99% chance it's nothing, but I took photos and have saved them. If I actually get a BFP, I'll post them up.. But not before incase I get AF and look like a tool! :blush:
> 
> @WHIGFIELD! OMG I hope it is the beginning of a BFP for you!! POST IT POST IT!
> :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> @davo - thanks for coming back and taking the time to update us! It's lovely to hear the success stories of women with long cycles like us! :) :flow:Click to expand...

lmao had a heart attack right there! I'll see what tomorrow brings first.. No need to embarrass myself if it's nothing :blush:


----------



## MommyDream

Congrats mrsdavo! Good luck to whigfield! I had my day 3 ultrasound this morning and there were lots of follicles so all is good. DHs sperm analysis is all clear too... Hopefully this cycle is the one! I go back on Thursday for a sonogram. Has anyone had one before?


----------



## raventtc

well today i am on cd45 and when i just checked my cp i found that af is coming (i am glad she is showing her face cause i really hated being in limbo) now waiting for her to show all the way so that we can start with the next cycle...

Congrats to the recent BFP!! 

i was wondering what angus catus is? how do you take it?


----------



## cmwilson

MrsDavo said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> It's been a while since I updated!
> 
> My cycles kept getting more regular, and I had a 28 day cycle, then a 35 day cycle in January. I was 3 days late on Saturday according to my period tracker so I thought what the hell, I will do a IC test. Well blow me it was 2 pink lines within 30 seconds!!
> 
> I was shaking like a leaf, did a FRER and then a clearblue digi conception and its said 2-3, which is bang on with my tracker. I ovulated between the 6th and 8th of Febraury.
> 
> So after getting Implanon out on the 24th of January 2011, I finally got my BFP on the 25th of February 2012!! Yay!!!

Wow! Congrats! Were you taking any supplements or doing anything special or was it all natural?


----------



## cmwilson

whigfield said:


> Hmm... 8DPO today, had a vivid sex dream last night which usually means AF will rear her ugly head soon :dohh:
> 
> However I took an IC and have intense line eye this morning and am convincing myself there is a faintest of the faint lines. There's 99% chance it's nothing, but I took photos and have saved them. If I actually get a BFP, I'll post them up.. But not before incase I get AF and look like a tool! :blush:

Oh boy I hope it's the start of your BFP! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you! Keep us informed!! :happydance:


----------



## MommyDream

raventtc said:


> well today i am on cd45 and when i just checked my cp i found that af is coming (i am glad she is showing her face cause i really hated being in limbo) now waiting for her to show all the way so that we can start with the next cycle...
> 
> Congrats to the recent BFP!!
> 
> i was wondering what angus catus is? how do you take it?

Angus cactus and Vitex are the same thing. I take 1000mg once a day (capsule).


----------



## MollyMalone

Hey! How is everyone?? I'm a bit stressed atm. Was planning to go over to Dublin for my graduation from the 23rd to the 26th next month. But now I have to extend the trip to the 14th until the 26th so I can get some documents sorted. Dh will be joining me on the 23rd, but I don't even know where to get those documents from or if you have to apply for them and get them on a later date (I'll be running on a tight schedule)...:cry: I emailed the nursing board (an board altranais) to see if they can help and point me to the right direction.... And even after I have everything, once I apply, it will be over 3 months before I finally get to register as a nurse in Spain. :cry:

On top of that I'll be missin TONS of work. I work for my in laws and they wont say anything, but I feel sooo bad! I'll be gone from the 14th of March until the 26th. Then on the 29th I get my tonsils removed (if I don't get pregnant this cycle), so another 2 weeks off, then that nearly merges with the holidays we booked for the 23rd of April until the 3rd of May....I need to sit down and try to think clearly because I feel a bit overwhelmed.:cry:

On the up side though I'll be seein my friends and family!


On topic: I'm taking my last 2 Clomid tablets tonight. Have also started with the expectorant, which I will be switching to next time I'm sick. Its not as thick a gooey as other cough syrups, it doesnt taste as bad and it didnt make me gag:thumbup:


----------



## Rachel789

Congrats Mrsdavo! :happydance:

whigfield-I hope that is the start of your BFP!! You shouldn't be embarassed to post a pic of it, I would love to check it out. Sometimes it is hard to see once you post it online so I wouldn't worry if we can't see it yet.


----------



## Rachel789

cmwilson-How have you been? Any signs of O coming again? Are you still doing OPKs?


----------



## cmwilson

Rachel789 said:


> cmwilson-How have you been? Any signs of O coming again? Are you still doing OPKs?

Enh I'm ok, thanks for asking. No, no signs O is coming. Since I don't have any signs I haven't done any opks. I am waiting for a call back from my doc about whether she'll do bloodwork for me. I'm not optimistic that she'll get back to me today even though they said she'd call back this afternoon. I'll let you know if I hear back.


----------



## bnporter81

Congrats mrsdavo!:happydance: and whigfield-I hope your line keeps on getting darker...look forward to seeing some pics soon!:winkwink:


----------



## Rachel789

cmwilson said:


> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> cmwilson-How have you been? Any signs of O coming again? Are you still doing OPKs?
> 
> Enh I'm ok, thanks for asking. No, no signs O is coming. Since I don't have any signs I haven't done any opks. I am waiting for a call back from my doc about whether she'll do bloodwork for me. I'm not optimistic that she'll get back to me today even though they said she'd call back this afternoon. I'll let you know if I hear back.Click to expand...

I hope your dr. is willing to help you out! Maybe say "I am not asking for help about TTC but I am asking for help because my cycles are screwed up." I think because of health insurance they can't help you until a year for TTC but if you are asking because of hormones maybe they can help sooner. Good luck!


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Hey ladies! This is my first cycle using soy and I have noticed that I have been abnormally crampy during AF. I'm on CD 5 and my cramps have usually stopped about CD2. Have any of you soy users experienced this? I have also started temping for the first time and they are all over the place!!:wacko: I am temping at 5 each morning and my temps are WILD!! I hope me getting pregnant doesn't rely on me being able to take my temperature!:haha:


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Oh, and congrats Mrsdavo!! Whigfield - I hope its your BFP!!!


----------



## cmwilson

Rachel789 said:


> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> cmwilson-How have you been? Any signs of O coming again? Are you still doing OPKs?
> 
> Enh I'm ok, thanks for asking. No, no signs O is coming. Since I don't have any signs I haven't done any opks. I am waiting for a call back from my doc about whether she'll do bloodwork for me. I'm not optimistic that she'll get back to me today even though they said she'd call back this afternoon. I'll let you know if I hear back.Click to expand...
> 
> I hope your dr. is willing to help you out! Maybe say "I am not asking for help about TTC but I am asking for help because my cycles are screwed up." I think because of health insurance they can't help you until a year for TTC but if you are asking because of hormones maybe they can help sooner. Good luck!Click to expand...

Thanks, if I EVER hear from the doctor I'll say that. :wacko:


----------



## foquita

I had so much to catch up on there so I'm sorry for all the people that I'm inevitable going to miss out :( 

welcome :hi: bnporter and raven :D 

CONGRATULATIONS mrsdavo, I've been wondering where you had gone :) I'm so happy you've got your bfp, happy and healthy 9 months :cloud9: 

whigfield, you have to post a picture! none of us will think you're a tool :) 

I can't remember who was asking about soy but I took it CD3-CD7 this cycle and I'm CD20 and still haven't ovulated. I don't have high hopes, but I have PCOS so it might be different! 

AFM I have my pelvic scan on friday :)


----------



## bnporter81

Thanks for the welcome, foquita:flower: I know I was one of the people who asked about soy...I was trying to decide between soy and the natural progesterone cream. I've already been taking Vitex...had luck the first month I took it, but not since then.:shrug:I've decided I'm going to try the Happy PMS progesterone cream, though, to at least maybe help get my periods again. Then maybe ovulation will come.


----------



## foquita

I havent heard anything about progesterone so have no advice whatsoever :nope: I've tried agnus castus too and nothing happened, I think I'm destined not to be pregnant. it's been a year in april :(


----------



## bnporter81

foquita said:


> I havent heard anything about progesterone so have no advice whatsoever :nope: I've tried agnus castus too and nothing happened, I think I'm destined not to be pregnant. it's been a year in april :(

Sorry to hear it's taking you that long...my daughter and second son were conceived in a few months time, but my first son took about a year. My cycles now, though, are a lot more irregular then they were a year or two ago. Seems like my cycles have gotten long like this all in the last 5 or 6 months.:wacko: I've read a lot of good things about the natural progesterone. I figure my cycles couldn't get a whole lot worse than they are now (80-something days) so why not give it a try, lol.


----------



## whigfield

foquita said:


> I havent heard anything about progesterone so have no advice whatsoever :nope: I've tried agnus castus too and nothing happened, I think I'm destined not to be pregnant. it's been a year in april :(

Oh hunny :hugs: Keep your chin up, you're going to the docs now so I'll imagine you'll eventually get put on clomid? My mother took clomid and within the first cycle of taking it she fell with my brother :flower: How long were you taking AC for?


----------



## MollyMalone

Foquita, you've been TTC for a year and you've been diagnosed with PCOS. Once you get your scan, etc I'd say you'll get Clomid.:hugs:


----------



## MrsDavo

cmwilson said:


> MrsDavo said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> It's been a while since I updated!
> 
> My cycles kept getting more regular, and I had a 28 day cycle, then a 35 day cycle in January. I was 3 days late on Saturday according to my period tracker so I thought what the hell, I will do a IC test. Well blow me it was 2 pink lines within 30 seconds!!
> 
> I was shaking like a leaf, did a FRER and then a clearblue digi conception and its said 2-3, which is bang on with my tracker. I ovulated between the 6th and 8th of Febraury.
> 
> So after getting Implanon out on the 24th of January 2011, I finally got my BFP on the 25th of February 2012!! Yay!!!
> 
> Wow! Congrats! Were you taking any supplements or doing anything special or was it all natural?Click to expand...

Hiya, 

No we weren't doing anything special. I'd say the only thing I did different this month was say " Hope it doesn't happen this month or we will have to cancel our Tenerife holiday" and low and behold it did happen lol!


----------



## MrsDavo

foquita said:


> I had so much to catch up on there so I'm sorry for all the people that I'm inevitable going to miss out :(
> 
> welcome :hi: bnporter and raven :D
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS mrsdavo, I've been wondering where you had gone :) I'm so happy you've got your bfp, happy and healthy 9 months :cloud9:
> 
> whigfield, you have to post a picture! none of us will think you're a tool :)
> 
> I can't remember who was asking about soy but I took it CD3-CD7 this cycle and I'm CD20 and still haven't ovulated. I don't have high hopes, but I have PCOS so it might be different!
> 
> AFM I have my pelvic scan on friday :)

Don't give up foquita - I know totally how you are feeling at the moment. I hope the scan goes well for you!! 

Another thing I did was use a different period tracker these last 3 months. It worked out my average cycle length, not just a 31 or 35 day cycle. So every month it adjusted my O date based on the average length of all the cycles I'd entered in the last year. Perhaps that made a difference as we made sure we BD'd 3 days over our O date x


----------



## foquita

I don't O though mrsdavo so there is no point in tracking anything :( 

thanks bnporter, whigfield, molly and mrsdavo :hugs: I've got my scan on friday then once I have the results of that I'll be referred to the fertility specialist, I'm not sure what will happen but I'm hoping they do give me clomid :) I don't know how long it'll take for me to get an appointment though, hope it's not too long :) 

it's kind of just a limbo, waiting game now :( xxxx


----------



## Rachel789

foquita said:


> I don't O though mrsdavo so there is no point in tracking anything :(
> 
> thanks bnporter, whigfield, molly and mrsdavo :hugs: I've got my scan on friday then once I have the results of that I'll be referred to the fertility specialist, I'm not sure what will happen but I'm hoping they do give me clomid :) I don't know how long it'll take for me to get an appointment though, hope it's not too long :)
> 
> it's kind of just a limbo, waiting game now :( xxxx

Are you sure you don't O or does your body just take longer to O? Because I O every cycle but it just doesn't happen until a lot later than others.


----------



## foquita

I originally thought I was ovulating, I think I have ovulated twice in the last year but I am pretty sure my last cycle was anovulatory. if I didn't ovulate those two times that I thought I did then I haven't ovulated at all :(


----------



## whigfield

foquita said:


> I originally thought I was ovulating, I think I have ovulated twice in the last year but I am pretty sure my last cycle was anovulatory. if I didn't ovulate those two times that I thought I did then I haven't ovulated at all :(

If you don't track your cycles and don't get tested you won't know when you are ovulating (or if you are) though chick, you should track, you might be surprised :hugs:


----------



## foquita

I have been tracking and i have been tested, I mean there is no point tracking anymore...there's nothing to track :haha:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

foquita- I think it about time for you to start charting it will give you a peace of mind look at my chart with my soy and cassava


----------



## bnporter81

Hi ladies...I had a question about BBT charting. This is my first cycle charting and I was wondering if any of you have gotten the same temp. for 3 days in a row before? I tried the thermometer about an hour later just to see if I'd get a different reading, and I did so I know the thermometer is working okay. I'm not real sure if I've ovulated yet or not because ff removed my crosshairs a few days ago after previously having a change in temp of almost a whole degree. I've only been charting for a couple of weeks, though, so I guess I don't really know how it should look yet. ::Sigh:: so confusing:wacko:lol


----------



## foquita

I have charted before hotpink but my temps are REALLY erratic (probably because I have PCOS) and to be honest it's really disheartening to wake up early every morning to put another meaningless temperature onto an indecipherable graph. I know it works and is great for other people but not for me :) the last cycle i charted FF gave me crosshairs when I hadn't even ovulated and I went for about three weeks thinking that i was in the 2WW, not doing that again :nope:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

bnporter81 said:


> Hi ladies...I had a question about BBT charting. This is my first cycle charting and I was wondering if any of you have gotten the same temp. for 3 days in a row before? I tried the thermometer about an hour later just to see if I'd get a different reading, and I did so I know the thermometer is working okay. I'm not real sure if I've ovulated yet or not because ff removed my crosshairs a few days ago after previously having a change in temp of almost a whole degree. I've only been charting for a couple of weeks, though, so I guess I don't really know how it should look yet. ::Sigh:: so confusing:wacko:lol

Look at my chart hun


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

foquita said:


> I have charted before hotpink but my temps are REALLY erratic (probably because I have PCOS) and to be honest it's really disheartening to wake up early every morning to put another meaningless temperature onto an indecipherable graph. I know it works and is great for other people but not for me :) the last cycle i charted FF gave me crosshairs when I hadn't even ovulated and I went for about three weeks thinking that i was in the 2WW, not doing that again :nope:

:hugs: to you hunni


----------



## foquita

thank you :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## whigfield

foquita said:


> I have charted before hotpink but my temps are REALLY erratic (probably because I have PCOS) and to be honest it's really disheartening to wake up early every morning to put another meaningless temperature onto an indecipherable graph. I know it works and is great for other people but not for me :) the last cycle i charted FF gave me crosshairs when I hadn't even ovulated and I went for about three weeks thinking that i was in the 2WW, not doing that again :nope:

Was that when we were charting together? :hugs:


----------



## whigfield

bnporter81 said:


> Hi ladies...I had a question about BBT charting. This is my first cycle charting and I was wondering if any of you have gotten the same temp. for 3 days in a row before? I tried the thermometer about an hour later just to see if I'd get a different reading, and I did so I know the thermometer is working okay. I'm not real sure if I've ovulated yet or not because ff removed my crosshairs a few days ago after previously having a change in temp of almost a whole degree. I've only been charting for a couple of weeks, though, so I guess I don't really know how it should look yet. ::Sigh:: so confusing:wacko:lol

I have before and I've seen other charts get that too, don't worry too much :flower:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

whigfield- Peeked at your chart looks good hun


----------



## whigfield

Hotpink_Mom said:


> whigfield- Peeked at your chart looks good hun

Thank you! I so hope so :cloud9:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

whigfield said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> whigfield- Peeked at your chart looks good hun
> 
> Thank you! I so hope so :cloud9:Click to expand...

Your Welcome hun


----------



## bnporter81

Hotpink_Mom said:


> bnporter81 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies...I had a question about BBT charting. This is my first cycle charting and I was wondering if any of you have gotten the same temp. for 3 days in a row before? I tried the thermometer about an hour later just to see if I'd get a different reading, and I did so I know the thermometer is working okay. I'm not real sure if I've ovulated yet or not because ff removed my crosshairs a few days ago after previously having a change in temp of almost a whole degree. I've only been charting for a couple of weeks, though, so I guess I don't really know how it should look yet. ::Sigh:: so confusing:wacko:lol
> 
> Look at my chart hunClick to expand...

Yeah, I see you've had days this cycle that are pretty constant...is this the first time you've had them be like that? If not, is it usually before or after ovulation? Whigfield, when do you think you'll test?:test:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

bnporter81 said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bnporter81 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies...I had a question about BBT charting. This is my first cycle charting and I was wondering if any of you have gotten the same temp. for 3 days in a row before? I tried the thermometer about an hour later just to see if I'd get a different reading, and I did so I know the thermometer is working okay. I'm not real sure if I've ovulated yet or not because ff removed my crosshairs a few days ago after previously having a change in temp of almost a whole degree. I've only been charting for a couple of weeks, though, so I guess I don't really know how it should look yet. ::Sigh:: so confusing:wacko:lol
> 
> Look at my chart hunClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I see you've had days this cycle that are pretty constant...is this the first time you've had them be like that? If not, is it usually before or after ovulation? Whigfield, when do you think you'll test?:test:Click to expand...

Yes this is my first cycle my temps are like this because of the Soy and the Cassava.


----------



## raventtc

question for you ladies that chart, i just started a week or so ago and my first temp was 97.86 and every day since then its in the 98's just wondering does anyone else have higher temps always...i am on cd46 still no af (yesterday when checking my cp i found some pinkness on my fingers--but nothing since that)


----------



## whigfield

bnporter81 said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bnporter81 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies...I had a question about BBT charting. This is my first cycle charting and I was wondering if any of you have gotten the same temp. for 3 days in a row before? I tried the thermometer about an hour later just to see if I'd get a different reading, and I did so I know the thermometer is working okay. I'm not real sure if I've ovulated yet or not because ff removed my crosshairs a few days ago after previously having a change in temp of almost a whole degree. I've only been charting for a couple of weeks, though, so I guess I don't really know how it should look yet. ::Sigh:: so confusing:wacko:lol
> 
> Look at my chart hunClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I see you've had days this cycle that are pretty constant...is this the first time you've had them be like that? If not, is it usually before or after ovulation? Whigfield, when do you think you'll test?:test:Click to expand...

Hahaha don't worry I'm testing daily!! Started 3DPO.. My plan was if I get a BFP this month I'd have a nice stream of progression pics.. :dohh::blush:


----------



## whigfield

raventtc said:


> question for you ladies that chart, i just started a week or so ago and my first temp was 97.86 and every day since then its in the 98's just wondering does anyone else have higher temps always...i am on cd46 still no af (yesterday when checking my cp i found some pinkness on my fingers--but nothing since that)

I think possibly you could have O'd? How many days have you charted for? Do you have a link to your chart?


----------



## raventtc

whigfield said:


> raventtc said:
> 
> 
> question for you ladies that chart, i just started a week or so ago and my first temp was 97.86 and every day since then its in the 98's just wondering does anyone else have higher temps always...i am on cd46 still no af (yesterday when checking my cp i found some pinkness on my fingers--but nothing since that)
> 
> I think possibly you could have O'd? How many days have you charted for? Do you have a link to your chart?Click to expand...

okay this might work

My Ovulation Chart

again i am new to this and started taking my temps cd39..


----------



## seabean

raventtc said:


> whigfield said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raventtc said:
> 
> 
> question for you ladies that chart, i just started a week or so ago and my first temp was 97.86 and every day since then its in the 98's just wondering does anyone else have higher temps always...i am on cd46 still no af (yesterday when checking my cp i found some pinkness on my fingers--but nothing since that)
> 
> I think possibly you could have O'd? How many days have you charted for? Do you have a link to your chart?Click to expand...
> 
> okay this might work
> 
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> again i am new to this and started taking my temps cd39..Click to expand...

Hmm, sometimes it's hard to get a sense of the trend until you have more temps entered in. People's baseline temps are different, so you could just be normally around 98, but whig said it's also possible that you ovulated - kind of hard to tell w/o the temps from earlier in the cycle. I see that you haven't tested in a while - maybe try testing again soon if you don't get AF after this spotting? Good luck!


----------



## cmwilson

foquita said:


> I have charted before hotpink but my temps are REALLY erratic (probably because I have PCOS) and to be honest it's really disheartening to wake up early every morning to put another meaningless temperature onto an indecipherable graph. I know it works and is great for other people but not for me :) the last cycle i charted FF gave me crosshairs when I hadn't even ovulated and I went for about three weeks thinking that i was in the 2WW, not doing that again :nope:

I understand your frustration with temping. I get so sick of not seeing a temperature rise and seeing all these negative OPKs. Sometimes it gets your hopes up which sucks. I guess if you get clomid you'll start tracking though?


----------



## seabean

cmwilson said:


> foquita said:
> 
> 
> I have charted before hotpink but my temps are REALLY erratic (probably because I have PCOS) and to be honest it's really disheartening to wake up early every morning to put another meaningless temperature onto an indecipherable graph. I know it works and is great for other people but not for me :) the last cycle i charted FF gave me crosshairs when I hadn't even ovulated and I went for about three weeks thinking that i was in the 2WW, not doing that again :nope:
> 
> I understand your frustration with temping. I get so sick of not seeing a temperature rise and seeing all these negative OPKs. Sometimes it gets your hopes up which sucks. I guess if you get clomid you'll start tracking though?Click to expand...

This is only my first cycle temping and I feel this way too! I think once I see my own ovulation and temp rise occur then it might be satisfying and feel great, but for now it's just driving me bonkers :growlmad:


----------



## whigfield

raventtc said:


> whigfield said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raventtc said:
> 
> 
> question for you ladies that chart, i just started a week or so ago and my first temp was 97.86 and every day since then its in the 98's just wondering does anyone else have higher temps always...i am on cd46 still no af (yesterday when checking my cp i found some pinkness on my fingers--but nothing since that)
> 
> I think possibly you could have O'd? How many days have you charted for? Do you have a link to your chart?Click to expand...
> 
> okay this might work
> 
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> again i am new to this and started taking my temps cd39..Click to expand...

Well I definitely don't think you're 27DPO.. lol. I think you may have ovulated though because those temps are high to me and I think you'll either see AF or a BFP soon. I've O'd and your temps are higher than mine! :thumbup:


----------



## whigfield

seabean said:


> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foquita said:
> 
> 
> I have charted before hotpink but my temps are REALLY erratic (probably because I have PCOS) and to be honest it's really disheartening to wake up early every morning to put another meaningless temperature onto an indecipherable graph. I know it works and is great for other people but not for me :) the last cycle i charted FF gave me crosshairs when I hadn't even ovulated and I went for about three weeks thinking that i was in the 2WW, not doing that again :nope:
> 
> I understand your frustration with temping. I get so sick of not seeing a temperature rise and seeing all these negative OPKs. Sometimes it gets your hopes up which sucks. I guess if you get clomid you'll start tracking though?Click to expand...
> 
> This is only my first cycle temping and I feel this way too! I think once I see my own ovulation and temp rise occur then it might be satisfying and feel great, but for now it's just driving me bonkers :growlmad:Click to expand...

I know that feeling from my last cycle :nope: But stick with it, you're only CD13 so it's looking good to me so far! :thumbup:


----------



## raventtc

whigfield said:


> raventtc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whigfield said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raventtc said:
> 
> 
> question for you ladies that chart, i just started a week or so ago and my first temp was 97.86 and every day since then its in the 98's just wondering does anyone else have higher temps always...i am on cd46 still no af (yesterday when checking my cp i found some pinkness on my fingers--but nothing since that)
> 
> I think possibly you could have O'd? How many days have you charted for? Do you have a link to your chart?Click to expand...
> 
> okay this might work
> 
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> again i am new to this and started taking my temps cd39..Click to expand...
> 
> Well I definitely don't think you're 27DPO.. lol. I think you may have ovulated though because those temps are high to me and I think you'll either see AF or a BFP soon. I've O'd and your temps are higher than mine! :thumbup:Click to expand...

thanks for looking and lifting my spirit!! and yeah 27dpo really?? lol


----------



## jjnn20

mrsdavo said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> it's been a while since i updated!
> 
> My cycles kept getting more regular, and i had a 28 day cycle, then a 35 day cycle in january. I was 3 days late on saturday according to my period tracker so i thought what the hell, i will do a ic test. Well blow me it was 2 pink lines within 30 seconds!!
> 
> I was shaking like a leaf, did a frer and then a clearblue digi conception and its said 2-3, which is bang on with my tracker. I ovulated between the 6th and 8th of febraury.
> 
> So after getting implanon out on the 24th of january 2011, i finally got my bfp on the 25th of february 2012!! Yay!!!




congratulationssss !! :)


----------



## jjnn20

Evening ladies :) !

so ive decided to give OPK's a go, i used my first one today and i had a second line but it was quite faint, it says that the second line has to be as dark or darker than the control line to be pos, so i kno its negative.. but seeing as i do actually have a line does it mean that OD is on its way atleast !? 

xx


----------



## NewMrs2011

jjnn20 said:


> Evening ladies :) !
> 
> so ive decided to give OPK's a go, i used my first one today and i had a second line but it was quite faint, it says that the second line has to be as dark or darker than the control line to be pos, so i kno its negative.. but seeing as i do actually have a line does it mean that OD is on its way atleast !?
> 
> xx

I've been doing OPKs for a few weeks now and I always get a second line, although the darkness of the line varies from day-to-day. I've never had a positive one yet though. I'm not sure if that's normal though cos I do have crazy cycles :wacko:

After my temp drop yesterday, it shot back up today and I've also had some pink spotting today. I'm convinced the Agnus Castus is starting to do something (although I've only been taking it for 4 days - yes, I am off my rocker lol) because I feel 'different' down there, like soomethings happening. I am aware that there's a good chance this is all in my head though lol


----------



## jjnn20

NewMrs2011 said:


> jjnn20 said:
> 
> 
> Evening ladies :) !
> 
> so ive decided to give OPK's a go, i used my first one today and i had a second line but it was quite faint, it says that the second line has to be as dark or darker than the control line to be pos, so i kno its negative.. but seeing as i do actually have a line does it mean that OD is on its way atleast !?
> 
> xx
> 
> I've been doing OPKs for a few weeks now and I always get a second line, although the darkness of the line varies from day-to-day. I've never had a positive one yet though. I'm not sure if that's normal though cos I do have crazy cycles :wacko:
> 
> After my temp drop yesterday, it shot back up today and I've also had some pink spotting today. I'm convinced the Agnus Castus is starting to do something (although I've only been taking it for 4 days - yes, I am off my rocker lol) because I feel 'different' down there, like soomethings happening. I am aware that there's a good chance this is all in my head though lolClick to expand...



oh :( damn! i was hoping it meant it was on its way!! on day 52 and getting realllyyy fed up of waiting now lol! 

you never know it could be :) if its affecting your temp's it must be doing something! FX'd ! 

x

x


----------



## Rachel789

Hi Ladies, I hope everyone is doing well today! :flower:

Things are ok here, just waiting to O. Seems to be what I spend 90% of my life doing these days :wacko:

Last night I had this sharp ache that came and went for a couple minutes in what I think was my left ovary. I have never felt this before, it was very strange. I haven't felt it since then but I am wondering what that was about. I was only on CD 8 yesterday so I know it wasn't O pains. I can only hope it means something good somehow and there is some activity going on there and maybe I will O by a decent time this cycle, but that is most likely doubtful. Has anyone had this happen before or know why that happened?


----------



## Samia22

Helllooo Ladies !
Iam new here ! And since yesterday i have just seen some of your post about AC! ..Thanks to you guys i bought yesterday AC ! 
Because i have a very long cycles i was sick and tired of it and also am in a row of ttc ..

I have a question for you girls
I had my period Last week Monday and just started monday taking AC ! Is that ok?! or too late?!
Iam also getting confused about when to stop ?! When i ovulate or the whole cycle
i would like to know what you girls do !

Thank you


----------



## Bambina

hey ladies i had my implanon out last october and my periods have been on a average of 40days. But i'm currently on day 54 of this cycle. Should i go to the doctors??? I did a home test and it was negative... I normally take note when we are physical but i forgot this time :(


----------



## Angelface2008

hey ladies I have been gone for a few days. Had to get my mind off of the baby stuff since I am not trying this month. I read about 13 pages of updates! 

@foquita keep your head up. It will happen for you soon enough.

@whigfield I hope you get that :bfp:

@hotpink I wish you didn't wear raincoats! lol soy and yuca? I think you would been having twins! :haha:

@mrsdavo Congratz!! you have to change your family status now!

Welcome newcomers :wave:

@cmwilson I hope you get a good doctor call!

Lol I know i miss alot of people! don't hate me lol I tried!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Angel, you really think so? I'll be taking them next cycle as well too.


----------



## Lisa92881

Hi girls, I'm having a hard time keeping up with this thread now that I'm not on as much. I started a pregnancy journal and figured it may be easier for those who want to keep in touch. :)

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...its-stardust-blown-hand-god.html#post15818193


----------



## MommyDream

Welcome newcomers! Angel- you are not trying this cycle? I must have missed that. Hope it takes some pressure away :)


----------



## whigfield

Oh my god.. Is anyone awake??

https://i39.tinypic.com/2vbppxv.jpg

!!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Holy Sh*t I'm seeing things I'm so so tired, but this is so worth it now. Congrats


----------



## whigfield

Is there any chance it could be an evap?

It showed up within 2 minutes and has pink IRL.

My brain doesn't want to believe!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

If it showed with in 2 min time to take a FRER


----------



## whigfield

I'll have to buy one! Aaaaah :wohoo:

I'm so grateful to have a chance either way. I just hope AF holds off (I got a big temp drop today, but woke up completely freezing because I had no duvet on me! Hoping that's why [-o&lt;).. I think I might try and hold off testing until I'm 14DPO? Maybe 15? (she says :haha:)

No way I can go back to sleep now!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

that is probably why your temp did drop FX hun, but that is an :bfp:


----------



## whigfield

Thank you!! I just updated my chart.. I really hope this one sticks! :happydance:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Lots of sticky :dust: to you hunni


----------



## cmwilson

whigfield said:


> Thank you!! I just updated my chart.. I really hope this one sticks! :happydance:

Woohoo! Looks positive to me! Ill keep my fingers crossed! Keep us informed!!! :happydance:


----------



## NewMrs2011

Omg Whigfield! I knew you weren't a tool lol! That HAS to be a BFP! x


----------



## foquita

cmwilson said:


> foquita said:
> 
> 
> I have charted before hotpink but my temps are REALLY erratic (probably because I have PCOS) and to be honest it's really disheartening to wake up early every morning to put another meaningless temperature onto an indecipherable graph. I know it works and is great for other people but not for me :) the last cycle i charted FF gave me crosshairs when I hadn't even ovulated and I went for about three weeks thinking that i was in the 2WW, not doing that again :nope:
> 
> I understand your frustration with temping. I get so sick of not seeing a temperature rise and seeing all these negative OPKs. Sometimes it gets your hopes up which sucks. I guess if you get clomid you'll start tracking though?Click to expand...

yeah it's the getting hopes up that hurts the most I think :( if I get clomid I will definitely chart, because there will hopefully be something happening! :D within a reasonable scale of time :haha:


----------



## foquita

seabean said:


> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foquita said:
> 
> 
> I have charted before hotpink but my temps are REALLY erratic (probably because I have PCOS) and to be honest it's really disheartening to wake up early every morning to put another meaningless temperature onto an indecipherable graph. I know it works and is great for other people but not for me :) the last cycle i charted FF gave me crosshairs when I hadn't even ovulated and I went for about three weeks thinking that i was in the 2WW, not doing that again :nope:
> 
> I understand your frustration with temping. I get so sick of not seeing a temperature rise and seeing all these negative OPKs. Sometimes it gets your hopes up which sucks. I guess if you get clomid you'll start tracking though?Click to expand...
> 
> This is only my first cycle temping and I feel this way too! I think once I see my own ovulation and temp rise occur then it might be satisfying and feel great, but for now it's just driving me bonkers :growlmad:Click to expand...

you'll feel amazing when that happens :D I only lasted one cycle temping, I couldn't face it again with these crap cycles :(


----------



## foquita

that looks like a :bfp: to me whigfield! :D :happydance: 

the BFPs are rolling in just now :D


----------



## Samia22

Looks Positive to me ..try another test soon .. so that you will believe its happening :)


----------



## MollyMalone

Whigfield CONGRATULATIONS! definitely a BFP!!


----------



## whigfield

Thanks everyone!

I'll definitely try and hold out til 14-15 DPO (if I don't get AF before then :() to test again, just want to see a really strong second line as I think it's the only way it will convince me. :dohh: :haha:

I'll keep temping and recording signs though :thumbup:


----------



## Rachel789

Looks like a :bfp: to me! Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## bnporter81

Congrats Whigfield!!:happydance: Okay, ladies, I feel kinda stupid right now, but I am new to babyandbump....I don't see a pic of the test or anything. I tried clicking on the tracker for FF and I don't see anything there or on the profile. Can someone tell me how I can see a pic of the :bfp:?! Thanks!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I'm getting so nerves cd18 - 5dpo just wondering if I'll still have a long cycle.


----------



## whigfield

bnporter81 said:


> Congrats Whigfield!!:happydance: Okay, ladies, I feel kinda stupid right now, but I am new to babyandbump....I don't see a pic of the test or anything. I tried clicking on the tracker for FF and I don't see anything there or on the profile. Can someone tell me how I can see a pic of the :bfp:?! Thanks!

Does this link work?

https://i39.tinypic.com/2vbppxv.jpg


----------



## bnporter81

whigfield said:


> bnporter81 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Whigfield!!:happydance: Okay, ladies, I feel kinda stupid right now, but I am new to babyandbump....I don't see a pic of the test or anything. I tried clicking on the tracker for FF and I don't see anything there or on the profile. Can someone tell me how I can see a pic of the :bfp:?! Thanks!
> 
> Does this link work?
> 
> https://i39.tinypic.com/2vbppxv.jpgClick to expand...

No, totally blank...:wacko:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

whigfield said:


> bnporter81 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Whigfield!!:happydance: Okay, ladies, I feel kinda stupid right now, but I am new to babyandbump....I don't see a pic of the test or anything. I tried clicking on the tracker for FF and I don't see anything there or on the profile. Can someone tell me how I can see a pic of the :bfp:?! Thanks!
> 
> Does this link work?
> 
> https://i39.tinypic.com/2vbppxv.jpgClick to expand...

If your on a phone no, but a computer yes it workes hun


----------



## raventtc

morning ladies, congrats whigfield!!! 

well i took the +opk off my chart but wrote in the notes section about it being + that day and now ff is saying that i most likely o'd around cd39 to cd43...wondering if that is because that is when i started temp'ing?? i am thinking that i may take a test this weekend and see what happens?!


----------



## bnporter81

I'm on a laptop, not a phone


----------



## mrsc81

Congrats whigfield!


----------



## mrsc81

The bfp pic was posted on pg 211


----------



## bnporter81

I saw the first post where she asked if anyone was awake...I don't see a pic anywhere on the post and the link won't take me to it either.


----------



## bnporter81

I've seen many other pics people post but for some reason I'm not seeing anything for this one


----------



## mrsc81

Strange..


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

That is just weird you cant see it


----------



## whigfield

Aaaah maybe it's a sign! :haha:

I uploaded it with tinypic, maybe your ISP blocks tinypic? :shrug:


----------



## bnporter81

Hmm, I don't think so...I've seen others with tinypic. I have no clue...oh well. :shrug: So happy for you. I'm sure you're on :cloud9:


----------



## seabean

WHIGGY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :haha::haha:
I SEEEEEEEEE ITTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:happydance::happydance:STICK WHIGGY BEAN, STICK!:happydance::happydance:
OMG, TWO BFPS back to back, this thread is working WONDERS! :)
:dance::headspin::telephone::cold::tease::bunny::bfp::bfp:

and some more smileys for good measure...

:thumbup::kiss::yellow::shipw::coolio:


----------



## foquita

:rofl: I love all the smilies seabean :D


----------



## whigfield

I'm trying to be but I'm terrified atm! Convinced it will show negative when I test next.. Going to use all my effort to NOT test tomorrow lol!! :blush:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:rofl: seabean


----------



## jjnn20

That is sooooo positiveeee!! Congratulatioins whigfield :) !!!


----------



## Samia22

ladies i need your help.. i have started taking Agnus castus since yesterday! ..but it was my day 8 .. is that ok? cause i had my period last week monday! And when do i stop?! Im soo new in this 
someone helpp! i really do need learn from you guys lol


For the girls who are taking them can you reply and tell if you take them through whole cycle or until ovulation ..im curious :$


----------



## MrsDavo

Congratulations Whigfield!! That is definitely a BFP!! 

OOOOHHHH we could be bump buddies! 

Get a FRER done, mine was dark and the test line showed up before the control did lol. 
Just had it confirmed by the Doctors today, and booked my first midwife appointment for 4 weeks time. 


It still doesn't feel real yet though, I dont think it will until I've had the first scan. My OH is being so protective of me already. Telling our daughter that she can't jump on my belly anymore lol

I fell asleep last night on the sofa watching tv at 8pm, I'm so so tired at the moment.


----------



## whigfield

Samia22 said:


> ladies i need your help.. i have started taking Agnus castus since yesterday! ..but it was my day 8 .. is that ok? cause i had my period last week monday! And when do i stop?! Im soo new in this
> someone helpp! i really do need learn from you guys lol
> 
> 
> For the girls who are taking them can you reply and tell if you take them through whole cycle or until ovulation ..im curious :$

I started taking them mid cycle and past ovulation - I only stopped today because of my BFP. So far so good? :shrug: I'd just take until BFP :)


----------



## whigfield

MrsDavo said:


> Congratulations Whigfield!! That is definitely a BFP!!
> 
> OOOOHHHH we could be bump buddies!
> 
> Get a FRER done, mine was dark and the test line showed up before the control did lol.
> Just had it confirmed by the Doctors today, and booked my first midwife appointment for 4 weeks time.
> 
> 
> It still doesn't feel real yet though, I dont think it will until I've had the first scan. My OH is being so protective of me already. Telling our daughter that she can't jump on my belly anymore lol
> 
> I fell asleep last night on the sofa watching tv at 8pm, I'm so so tired at the moment.

Awww I so hope my bean sticks so we can! I ordered some FRERs.. Figured if I have to wait until they are delivered, I can't be tempted to test too early :dohh:

That is so cute of your OH!


----------



## bnporter81

Samia22 said:


> ladies i need your help.. i have started taking Agnus castus since yesterday! ..but it was my day 8 .. is that ok? cause i had my period last week monday! And when do i stop?! Im soo new in this
> someone helpp! i really do need learn from you guys lol
> 
> 
> For the girls who are taking them can you reply and tell if you take them through whole cycle or until ovulation ..im curious :$

I've read conflicting stories...some say up till ovulation, some say the whole cycle because it's a slow acting herb and takes a while to build up in your system. I've also heard if you're using it do not stop immediately after a BFP but rather decrease your dosage and wean off slowly because otherwise if you go off cold turkey it can mess your hormones up and possibly cause miscarriage. I would think it's best to stop after ovulation and start back as soon as you know you're not preggo.


----------



## whigfield

bnporter81 said:


> Samia22 said:
> 
> 
> ladies i need your help.. i have started taking Agnus castus since yesterday! ..but it was my day 8 .. is that ok? cause i had my period last week monday! And when do i stop?! Im soo new in this
> someone helpp! i really do need learn from you guys lol
> 
> 
> For the girls who are taking them can you reply and tell if you take them through whole cycle or until ovulation ..im curious :$
> 
> I've read conflicting stories...some say up till ovulation, some say the whole cycle because it's a slow acting herb and takes a while to build up in your system. I've also heard if you're using it do not stop immediately after a BFP but rather decrease your dosage and wean off slowly because otherwise if you go off cold turkey it can mess your hormones up and possibly cause miscarriage. I would think it's best to stop after ovulation and start back as soon as you know you're not preggo.Click to expand...

Is that true??? Crap! I'll take half a tablet today just incase then!


----------



## Rachel789

who knows what is true, I have heard sooo many different things about how to take it. Last cycle I took it all the way through and now this cycle I am wondering if I should stop when I confirm O. I have no clue what to do!


----------



## Samia22

Aahw thank you girls bless you !..Ihave taking it on day8 so when will my Ov come then?! 
iam really struggling to stop when i ov or whole cyclus .


----------



## Rachel789

Honestly it has to be your call. I would research it and decide what you are comfortable with because the consensus seems to be split on how to take it.

Ideally I am more comfortable stopping it when I O but my fear is that because it is a slow building herb stopping for a couple weeks would lessen the effectiveness of it.

Everyone Ovs at different times, the way I know when I Ov is by temping.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Wow, you ladies should talk alot :haha:


----------



## bnporter81

I've also heard of women taking it for the first trimester safely...it really is up to the individual. Just don't go cold turkey when you stop due to pregnancy. I don't think that's a great idea. It's a great herb, but you have to be careful just like with anything else. I'm sure it'll be fine no matter what you choose to do.:thumbup:


----------



## MommyDream

Congrats whigfield!!! Yay!! Awesome!

Samia- I take Vitex for my entire cycle and don't stop... That's just me though.


----------



## manny82

Congratulatioins whigfield!!!


----------



## cmwilson

Well ladies my frustrations continue. Tomorrow I will have to call my doc for the FOURTH day in a row. I called on Monday telling them I haven't O'd in 8 months and I wanted to have blood work done to see if there is anything wrong. They told me they would give the message to the doc and someone would call me in the afternoon. Needless to say no one called. So I called yesterday and I was told that whoever I talked to didn't pass on the message but that they would mark it ASAP and "promised" someone would get back to me in the afternoon. That did not happen so today I called and was told the message was given to the wrong doc that they would make sure it got to the right doc and someone will call me. Then 2 hours later a nurse called me and told me she was going to pull my file, talk to the doc and get back to me and then no one called! What is the deal?! I'm starting to get so frustrated!! :growlmad: Sorry ladies just had to vent. Thanks.


----------



## Lucy529

cmwilson said:


> Well ladies my frustrations continue. Tomorrow I will have to call my doc for the FOURTH day in a row. I called on Monday telling them I haven't O'd in 8 months and I wanted to have blood work done to see if there is anything wrong. They told me they would give the message to the doc and someone would call me in the afternoon. Needless to say no one called. So I called yesterday and I was told that whoever I talked to didn't pass on the message but that they would mark it ASAP and "promised" someone would get back to me in the afternoon. That did not happen so today I called and was told the message was given to the wrong doc that they would make sure it got to the right doc and someone will call me. Then 2 hours later a nurse called me and told me she was going to pull my file, talk to the doc and get back to me and then no one called! What is the deal?! I'm starting to get so frustrated!! :growlmad: Sorry ladies just had to vent. Thanks.

that just plain out pisses me off :hugs: sometimes i think that some of these people should not be in the field they should hire women that have been through the frustation of waiting for answers maybe then they would give a call back, sorry cmwilson i just makes me mad

it reminds me of when i was getting betas for my ectopic i was always told how critical the rise was in 48 hours and that they would put STAT on the results and call me the same day for the results I had to call them bc they forgot one time i went all weekend not knowing what was going on so i totally get you they are frustrating :grr:


----------



## whigfield

I don't think this bean will stick/has stuck as got a big temp drop today. Expecting AF. :cry:


----------



## Lucy529

whigfield said:


> I don't think this bean will stick/has stuck as got a big temp drop today. Expecting AF. :cry:

could it be an implantation dip its not over til the witch shows will pray for you hun


----------



## NewMrs2011

Don't give up hope yet Whigfield x 

I don't know how to feel this morning. I've had another temp rise and I got crosshairs! While I would be delighted if I o'd, because I was spotting at the weekend we didn't bd so even if I have we've probably missed it anyway :( I've also not had a +opk...if I o'd when ff said I did, when should I have got one? Oh and another thing, I woke up with quite a sharp pain right across my lower stomach this morning.


----------



## whigfield

NewMrs2011 said:


> Don't give up hope yet Whigfield x
> 
> I don't know how to feel this morning. I've had another temp rise and I got crosshairs! While I would be delighted if I o'd, because I was spotting at the weekend we didn't bd so even if I have we've probably missed it anyway :( I've also not had a +opk...if I o'd when ff said I did, when should I have got one? Oh and another thing, I woke up with quite a sharp pain right across my lower stomach this morning.

That's really good - were you testing for OPK twice a day? Or once?


----------



## whigfield

Lucy529 said:


> whigfield said:
> 
> 
> I don't think this bean will stick/has stuck as got a big temp drop today. Expecting AF. :cry:
> 
> could it be an implantation dip its not over til the witch shows will pray for you hunClick to expand...

Doubtful but you never know. :shrug: Thanks hun :hugs:


----------



## NewMrs2011

No just once, I've been doing it daily about 1pm


----------



## whigfield

NewMrs2011 said:


> No just once, I've been doing it daily about 1pm

It's possible you could have missed your surge then! :)


----------



## NewMrs2011

Oh really? Does the surge not last long? Probably still missed the eggy tho :( but even if I had I'd still be really pleased I o'd. I know some people think im mad but I'm convinced this agnus castus is working already :)


----------



## whigfield

NewMrs2011 said:


> Oh really? Does the surge not last long? Probably still missed the eggy tho :( but even if I had I'd still be really pleased I o'd. I know some people think im mad but I'm convinced this agnus castus is working already :)

I KNOW right?? I thought the same!!

I think a surge can be really really short which is why they say to test twice a day! When did you guys BD again?


----------



## NewMrs2011

We done it pm on cd88 and am cd94, ff has o on cd92


----------



## whigfield

Could still be in with a chance :thumbup:


----------



## NewMrs2011

Tbh even just knowing I ovulated I'd be happy after such a ridiculously long cycle!


----------



## whigfield

NewMrs2011 said:


> Tbh even just knowing I ovulated I'd be happy after such a ridiculously long cycle!

I know the feeling :hugs: Right now I love AC! :happydance:


----------



## NewMrs2011

Me too! :)


----------



## foquita

I'm so sorry about your temp drop whigfield :( :hugs: are you sure you ovulated? your temps look like mine the month that I temped and thought i had confirmed ovulation when i actually hadn't xxxx


----------



## whigfield

I had 3 positive OPKs over 2 days and then a temp rise - these are the highest temps I've ever seen... So I'm assuming so?


----------



## foquita

I just think your temps after ovulation are a bit erratic, you could get a progesterone test from the doctor to confirm? :)


----------



## whigfield

foquita said:


> I just think your temps after ovulation are a bit erratic, you could get a progesterone test from the doctor to confirm? :)

Hmm.. Maybe. :nope: I've seen more erratic temps than mine on charts with O though but I guess I can't take anything for granted. I'm so bummed, guessing the BFP yesterday was just a faulty test and I have another 7 month long cycle to look forward to. :cry:


----------



## MollyMalone

Whigfield, that was deffo a BFP. Don't lose hope yet, not until you get AF, and even if you do I'd say it was a chemical...

Go to the Dr!


----------



## foquita

I say go to the doctor too! have you tested again today?


----------



## bnporter81

NewMrs2011 said:


> Oh really? Does the surge not last long? Probably still missed the eggy tho :( but even if I had I'd still be really pleased I o'd. I know some people think im mad but I'm convinced this agnus castus is working already :)

The last time I ovulated in December the surge was only about 14 hours...had a smiley face at 4 in the evening and by 6 the next morning it was gone.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

foquita said:


> I say go to the doctor too! have you tested again today?

I agreee


----------



## bnporter81

whigfield said:


> I don't think this bean will stick/has stuck as got a big temp drop today. Expecting AF. :cry:

So sorry whigfield...try not to give up hope yet. Fingers crossed it will come back up tomorrow and the :witch:will stay away.:flower:


----------



## Rachel789

I wouldnt give up hope yet. I would take another test today or tomorrow and if it is still there and/or darker then I wouldn't stress about it! You can't read into every temp dip too much.


----------



## raventtc

morning ladies i took my temp this am and then realised it was way early 3:30 and i don't usually temp until 6:30 --- i didn't temp at my normal time either cause i really couldn't fall back asleep do i chart my temp from earlier or discard it? it was way lower than i have gotten too?? that could also be because my lovely dog was up on the bed and actually stole my blankets....lol


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Rach is right whig


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

https://www.mymonthlycycles.com/bbtadjust.jsp

Here you go raven


----------



## seabean

whigfield said:


> I had 3 positive OPKs over 2 days and then a temp rise - these are the highest temps I've ever seen... So I'm assuming so?

So sorry about the temp drop Whig - like others have said, you're not out until AF officially shows up!

I do think that you ovulated though. Your temps aren't that erratic and they definitely stayed consistently high for a while there. I do think that was a BFP, too. :hugs: I really really hope this sticks for you


----------



## cmwilson

So sorry whig but like everyone else said, don't lose hope! Fingers crossed for you! :hugs:

I finally heard from my doc this morning and they basically gave me two options, I could come in and talk to her or she could refer me to a fertility doctor. Based on my experience with my doc I opted for the fertility doctor. I have an appointment on March 21st. I'm nervous and excited at the same time. I hope I can get some answers but I feel a little silly about seeing a fertility doctor. What if it's just the pill making my body crazy? Did I jump the gun? Am I being silly?


----------



## manny82

today m CD18 getting mild af like cramps in lower abdomen it comes and stays for few mins...thrusday and wed i got milky watery non sticky cm. had very bad headache on tuesday..dont know wht is happening with my body


----------



## Samia22

oh whig dont lose hope !!


----------



## bnporter81

cmwilson said:


> So sorry whig but like everyone else said, don't lose hope! Fingers crossed for you! :hugs:
> 
> I finally heard from my doc this morning and they basically gave me two options, I could come in and talk to her or she could refer me to a fertility doctor. Based on my experience with my doc I opted for the fertility doctor. I have an appointment on March 21st. I'm nervous and excited at the same time. I hope I can get some answers but I feel a little silly about seeing a fertility doctor. What if it's just the pill making my body crazy? Did I jump the gun? Am I being silly?

I think it's good you're taking that step forward. I don't see any point in having long cycles if there's anything you can do to try to help things along. At least you'll have a better chance of correcting the situation instead of things stayting the same...it just brings you that much closer to getting your little bean:yellow:


----------



## seabean

bnporter81 said:


> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> So sorry whig but like everyone else said, don't lose hope! Fingers crossed for you! :hugs:
> 
> I finally heard from my doc this morning and they basically gave me two options, I could come in and talk to her or she could refer me to a fertility doctor. Based on my experience with my doc I opted for the fertility doctor. I have an appointment on March 21st. I'm nervous and excited at the same time. I hope I can get some answers but I feel a little silly about seeing a fertility doctor. What if it's just the pill making my body crazy? Did I jump the gun? Am I being silly?
> 
> I think it's good you're taking that step forward. I don't see any point in having long cycles if there's anything you can do to try to help things along. At least you'll have a better chance of correcting the situation instead of things stayting the same...it just brings you that much closer to getting your little bean:yellow:Click to expand...

I agree! It's not silly at ALL. Look at it as a great opportunity to learn more about you long cycles and hopefully get some answers. :hugs:


----------



## seabean

manny82 said:


> today m CD18 getting mild af like cramps in lower abdomen it comes and stays for few mins...thrusday and wed i got milky watery non sticky cm. had very bad headache on tuesday..dont know wht is happening with my body

Sounds like you may be ovulating to me!

Right on queue, it's CD14 and my left ovary has been throbbing all day! I hope this means ovulation but I have NEVER had a regular cycle like this, so I'm not getting too excited. I haven't gotten a + OPK either, although my CM has gone back and forth between watery and creamy. Fingers crossed for the both of us!


----------



## Lucy529

hi ladies hope that you are doing ok it seems like there is a couple of us that are right at ovulation i have (i think) figured out my cycle since i only have one ovary i think that am ovulating every other cycle, so am really hoping that this cycle i will catch that eggie am feeling all the same symptoms that i had when i got my bfp and then in dec when i did o so fx that this is our month last month it was so long and i didn't even ovulate then had some spotting for 2 weeks so am taking that as my period gl to us all


----------



## Rachel789

So I can never figure out how to chart my cm and was hoping someone could help me out. This morning I def had watery cm I felt very wet and when I check it was pretty much all clear and thin and just very wet (sorry TMI!) Now later in the day on my panties I see a whitish colored cm that has more of a tacky/sticky consistency to it. I really don't get how my cm changes like that from morning to later in the day, right now I have recorded watery but now I am wondering if I should change it to sticky. Ugh this is so confusing!


----------



## NewMrs2011

Rachel789 said:


> So I can never figure out how to chart my cm and was hoping someone could help me out. This morning I def had watery cm I felt very wet and when I check it was pretty much all clear and thin and just very wet (sorry TMI!) Now later in the day on my panties I see a whitish colored cm that has more of a tacky/sticky consistency to it. I really don't get how my cm changes like that from morning to later in the day, right now I have recorded watery but now I am wondering if I should change it to sticky. Ugh this is so confusing!

I have this problem too! I asked about it on here and was advised to chart the most fertile cm I had that day (watery) so I think how you've done it will be fine :thumbup:


----------



## NewMrs2011

Lucy529 said:


> hi ladies hope that you are doing ok it seems like there is a couple of us that are right at ovulation i have (i think) figured out my cycle since i only have one ovary i think that am ovulating every other cycle, so am really hoping that this cycle i will catch that eggie am feeling all the same symptoms that i had when i got my bfp and then in dec when i did o so fx that this is our month last month it was so long and i didn't even ovulate then had some spotting for 2 weeks so am taking that as my period gl to us all

Good luck to you too :hugs:


----------



## manny82

seabean said:


> manny82 said:
> 
> 
> today m CD18 getting mild af like cramps in lower abdomen it comes and stays for few mins...thrusday and wed i got milky watery non sticky cm. had very bad headache on tuesday..dont know wht is happening with my body
> 
> Sounds like you may be ovulating to me!
> 
> Right on queue, it's CD14 and my left ovary has been throbbing all day! I hope this means ovulation but I have NEVER had a regular cycle like this, so I'm not getting too excited. I haven't gotten a + OPK either, although my CM has gone back and forth between watery and creamy. Fingers crossed for the both of us!Click to expand...

Seabean i didnt got any +opk yet, cm was milky watery tuesday and wed..now it is kinda dry...but accordin to my cycle which is averge 36 days m ov anywhere tomorrow thru wednesday..:dust: i hope March will bring some good news..


----------



## MommyDream

cmwilson said:
 

> So sorry whig but like everyone else said, don't lose hope! Fingers crossed for you! :hugs:
> 
> I finally heard from my doc this morning and they basically gave me two options, I could come in and talk to her or she could refer me to a fertility doctor. Based on my experience with my doc I opted for the fertility doctor. I have an appointment on March 21st. I'm nervous and excited at the same time. I hope I can get some answers but I feel a little silly about seeing a fertility doctor. What if it's just the pill making my body crazy? Did I jump the gun? Am I being silly?

I agree with the others... Get some answers! I am going through an exploratory cycle with a fertility doctor right now and we've only been trying since July... After 12 yrs on BC. :hugs:


----------



## cmwilson

MommyDream said:


> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> So sorry whig but like everyone else said, don't lose hope! Fingers crossed for you! :hugs:
> 
> I finally heard from my doc this morning and they basically gave me two options, I could come in and talk to her or she could refer me to a fertility doctor. Based on my experience with my doc I opted for the fertility doctor. I have an appointment on March 21st. I'm nervous and excited at the same time. I hope I can get some answers but I feel a little silly about seeing a fertility doctor. What if it's just the pill making my body crazy? Did I jump the gun? Am I being silly?
> 
> I agree with the others... Get some answers! I am going through an exploratory cycle with a fertility doctor right now and we've only been trying since July... After 12 yrs on BC. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you, I hope I can get some answers. We started trying at the end of June when I stopped taking BC. Were you regular before the pill?


----------



## whigfield

Hey ladies, got AF, medium-hesvy flow. Tested negative. What does it mean? Chemical or faulty test?


----------



## Samia22

wtf? reallyyy.. i honeslty wouldn't know ..im sure the girls would know maybe!
Big hugg!


----------



## bnporter81

whigfield said:


> Hey ladies, got AF, medium-hesvy flow. Tested negative. What does it mean? Chemical or faulty test?

Awww, so sorry whigfield...I have no clue. I wasn't able to see the pic to judge for myself. Maybe a chemical?? :hugs:to you.


----------



## MommyDream

Whigfield- so sorry to hear AF arrived... I am not sure what it means....

Cmwilson- I can't remember if I was regular or not before... It was so long ago. I'm just happy to finally get some answers, or at least be in the process of getting answers.


----------



## cmwilson

:cry: Sorry whigfield. :hugs: Could it have been an evaporation line? I'm sorry, that just sucks.

Mommy Dream - Thanks, I'm looking forward to getting some answers.


----------



## Rachel789

I am so sorry whigfield. :hugs:

It looked like a BFP to me, I really don't know how you would know for sure if it was a chemical or a faulty test though.


----------



## manny82

sorry whigfield


----------



## Lucy529

so sorry whigfield the test looked positive to me as well. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.stefka

:hug: whigfield. Sorry to hear it mama.

I did soy this cycle; days 2-6. I'm now day 8 and it looks like I'm heading to ewcm territory? Is this even possible?? How early have you soy ladies ovulated?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Mrs.stefka I have Ovulated on cd13 this cycle and my first time taking soy as well.


----------



## whigfield

Thanks everyone. Not sure what I'll class this cycle as. Guess a chemical? Ah well - I'm just happy I O'd and had the same chance as everyone else. :)


----------



## NewMrs2011

So sorry Whigfield. I admire you for being so positive :hugs: hopefully ac continues to be kind to you x


----------



## jjnn20

So sorry whigfield xx


----------



## jjnn20

So it looks asiff I'm in for a longer cycle than the las one :( .. Last cycle I think OD was on day 55 due to loads of EWCM and AF arrived 16 days laterr .. Today is dayy 55 of this cycle and Negative OPK this morning and CM is still creamy/watery :(
Its nott fair, why can't everyones cycles just be regular, I would have O'd twice by now :( xxx


----------



## Bambina

Hey ladies,

Really daft question time...

But how does Basal Body Temperature Adjuster get to the temperature it shows....

I know it's a really daft question, but with waking up over different times the past few days i've used this to work out what it should be. Do i put my actually results down on FF or what the adjuster tells me?????


----------



## foquita

I'm so sorry the witch got you whigfield :hugs: :( what's your plan of action for this cycle coming up? are you going to keep taking agnus castus? 

cmwilson, I don't think it's silly at all! surely it's better to see the fertility specialist earlier rather than waiting, they'll be able to help you with your cycles :) 

I had my scan this morning, it was amazing seeing my ovaries on the ultrasound! they're a textbook example of polycystic ovaries, the follicles round the edges are all big, it looks like a string of pearls curling round. she said it's actually quite rare to see such a perfect example so at least my ovaries are perfectly defunct :haha: at least I'm a nice example of PCOS, might see if any medical journals want to pay to use me as an ovary model lol! :rofl: 

it just goes to show that the overweight and excess hair thing isn't always the case, it seems I'm a classic case and I don't have any majorly noticeable typical symptoms (overweight, excess hair, hair loss).

I've been really down this week but for some reason my scan has made me feel more positive, my womb is fine so I just have to sort out my ovaries.


----------



## NewMrs2011

lol @ perfectly defunct ovaries! Glad to hear your feeling a bit more positive now foquita :hugs:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Bambina said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Really daft question time...
> 
> But how does Basal Body Temperature Adjuster get to the temperature it shows....
> 
> I know it's a really daft question, but with waking up over different times the past few days i've used this to work out what it should be. Do i put my actually results down on FF or what the adjuster tells me?????

I would use the addjusted temp


----------



## Bambina

ah okay, 
Thank you.
was looking for this as a thread im sure i asked it too...


Must be daft day for me :)


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Mrs.stefka I have Ovulated on cd13 this cycle and my first time taking soy as well.

Hotpink- when do you usually ovulate? Mine is always late. Hoping that's a sign the soy is doing its thing!


----------



## foquita

thanks newmrs :hugs: hope my FS appointment doesn't take long to come through, im hoping for the middle of april :) 

jjnn20, im so sorry that your cycle is another long one :hugs: it's so frustrating having to wait until CD55 only to find out you have to wait longer :( massive hugs xxxx

bambina - I think they take what the temps typically rise by and use that, if that makes sense? so maybe temps rise by one point every half hour on average so the adjuster will do that calculation for you. I've not explained myself very well have I :haha:


----------



## foquita

mrs stefka, it would be amazing if you do ovulate in the next few days! :D soy hasn't worked for me so far BUT I think that's because I have PCOS maybe?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Mrs.stefka said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> Mrs.stefka I have Ovulated on cd13 this cycle and my first time taking soy as well.
> 
> Hotpink- when do you usually ovulate? Mine is always late. Hoping that's a sign the soy is doing its thing!Click to expand...

Well, since I had long cycle in the pass I can ovulate anywhere from cd19-39


----------



## Mrs.stefka

foquita said:


> mrs stefka, it would be amazing if you do ovulate in the next few days! :D soy hasn't worked for me so far BUT I think that's because I have PCOS maybe?

I was wondering if I had PCOS before but had a scan and all is good there. Now I'm going to get tested for a thyroid issue. Im feeling like that could be the reason I'm not preggers yet. Hoping soy can work miracles for me! :Haha: Did you start soy this cycle, too? I don't know if its working yet but there are definitely changes happening...including one of the most insane AF's ever!


----------



## foquita

I took soy CD3-7 this cycle, I'm CD24 today but I think the reason it hasn't worked is because of PCOS because so many others have success with it! :) have you been on the soy thread? there are so many success stories, it's amazing :) 

yeah I have heard that an underactive thyroid can affect your fertility, it seems easy enough to fix though :) I think the hardest part is finding out the problem!


----------



## raventtc

Morning all!! 

well yesterday AF showed up and is here now in force so i am on cd2 already!! Still going to keep doing temp's and charting. I am also calling the doc today to get my ultrasound set up and to make a appointment with her to see what if anything i can take to help us.


----------



## bnporter81

Hi everyone...yesterday I started using my progesterone cream to try to get things more regular. It should at least bring on AF when I stop taking it so hopefully it will do some good. I know progesterone is considered the "warming" hormone because it's what is responsible for the rise in temp after ovulation and I noticed this morning my temp went from 97.1 yesterday to 97.8 this morning, so maybe it's working:thumbup: Hope everyone is having a good morning


----------



## whigfield

My plan of action this cycle is just to keep taking AC, Vit D and Folic Acid, as last cycle. It worked then so will hopefully work again :happydance:

My only change will be to BD every other day, then every day around O (maybe not twice a day again even if it was only once!! :haha:), and stop at about 3-4DPO.

On a crapper note AF is EXTREMELY heavy and a bit painful too (but not as bad as most women still, but then I never really get cramps! :shrug:) Wah! :wacko:


----------



## Samia22

Hey whigfield , hopefully next time better!
I see your taking AC ..did it shorten your cycle or ?..
Iv been taking AC on cycleday 8 ..so iam wondering when i would be ovulate? 
my cycle is very irregular ..a website told me my average cycle is 50 so iam not sure!

anybody can help me with it?
oh my last period was 19 feb '12


----------



## seabean

whigfield said:


> My plan of action this cycle is just to keep taking AC, Vit D and Folic Acid, as last cycle. It worked then so will hopefully work again :happydance:
> 
> My only change will be to BD every other day, then every day around O (maybe not twice a day again even if it was only once!! :haha:), and stop at about 3-4DPO.
> 
> On a crapper note AF is EXTREMELY heavy and a bit painful too (but not as bad as most women still, but then I never really get cramps! :shrug:) Wah! :wacko:

Hey Whigs - So sorry about AF. I don't think it's possible to really know whether it was a faulty test or a chemical, but I am glad you are being as positive as one can be about it. I feel bad for cheering so loudly, next time I will me more cautiously optimistic about BFPs around here. :( Sorry :( When I had my early MC the Dr said they are so much more common than people think - like 1 in 4. That's the downside to today's pregnancy tests is that they are so sensitive we can pick up the slightest glimpse of conception...our mother's HPTs had to be really positive and sticky to even show up!

I hope you get a sticky one this time around! :hugs:


----------



## whigfield

Samia22 said:


> Hey whigfield , hopefully next time better!
> I see your taking AC ..did it shorten your cycle or ?..
> Iv been taking AC on cycleday 8 ..so iam wondering when i would be ovulate?
> my cycle is very irregular ..a website told me my average cycle is 50 so iam not sure!
> 
> anybody can help me with it?
> oh my last period was 19 feb '12

I don't know if it shortened my cycle but I ovulated like a week into taking it - NO IDEA if it's related but since this is the first time I have ever recorded O in about 10 months I suspect it might be!! 

Start temping and taking OPKs, you'll know exactly when you have O'd then :thumbup:


----------



## whigfield

seabean said:


> whigfield said:
> 
> 
> My plan of action this cycle is just to keep taking AC, Vit D and Folic Acid, as last cycle. It worked then so will hopefully work again :happydance:
> 
> My only change will be to BD every other day, then every day around O (maybe not twice a day again even if it was only once!! :haha:), and stop at about 3-4DPO.
> 
> On a crapper note AF is EXTREMELY heavy and a bit painful too (but not as bad as most women still, but then I never really get cramps! :shrug:) Wah! :wacko:
> 
> Hey Whigs - So sorry about AF. I don't think it's possible to really know whether it was a faulty test or a chemical, but I am glad you are being as positive as one can be about it. I feel bad for cheering so loudly, next time I will me more cautiously optimistic about BFPs around here. :( Sorry :( When I had my early MC the Dr said they are so much more common than people think - like 1 in 4. That's the downside to today's pregnancy tests is that they are so sensitive we can pick up the slightest glimpse of conception...our mother's HPTs had to be really positive and sticky to even show up!
> 
> I hope you get a sticky one this time around! :hugs:Click to expand...

Oh don't feel bad! It was really really nice, and it didn't make me feel shit or anything :hugs: I'm just so glad really, without that sounding awful - it proves I can ovulate on my own and that (potentially) I can get pregnant on my own! Last time I had the m/c I was convinced that was my one and only shot, but hopefully this means it wasn't :happydance:


----------



## Mrs.stefka

foquita said:


> I took soy CD3-7 this cycle, I'm CD24 today but I think the reason it hasn't worked is because of PCOS because so many others have success with it! :) have you been on the soy thread? there are so many success stories, it's amazing :)
> 
> yeah I have heard that an underactive thyroid can affect your fertility, it seems easy enough to fix though :) I think the hardest part is finding out the problem!

I haven't been on the soy thread but definitely will now. I didn't know it was out there! Thanks!


----------



## seabean

whigs, your positivity is admirable and that's a great way to look at it! :)

quick question for tempers - I really really was hoping I ovulated yesterday, since I had crazy cramps all day and my left ovary was throbbing in the morning. however, my temp went down a little this morning. if I really ovulated yesterday, it would have already gone up, right? so I probably didn't ovulate?


----------



## foquita

whigfield said:


> My plan of action this cycle is just to keep taking AC, Vit D and Folic Acid, as last cycle. It worked then so will hopefully work again :happydance:
> 
> My only change will be to BD every other day, then every day around O (maybe not twice a day again even if it was only once!! :haha:), and stop at about 3-4DPO.
> 
> On a crapper note AF is EXTREMELY heavy and a bit painful too (but not as bad as most women still, but then I never really get cramps! :shrug:) Wah! :wacko:

yeah your cocktail seems to have done something :D how much vitamin D are you taking? I was reading stuff last night about PCOS and vit D deficiency and it said that the dose im taking (400miu, the RDA) won't do anything for a deficiency, im wary to start taking more though in case it does more harm than good? I've found so much good information on PCOS :)


----------



## whigfield

foquita said:


> whigfield said:
> 
> 
> My plan of action this cycle is just to keep taking AC, Vit D and Folic Acid, as last cycle. It worked then so will hopefully work again :happydance:
> 
> My only change will be to BD every other day, then every day around O (maybe not twice a day again even if it was only once!! :haha:), and stop at about 3-4DPO.
> 
> On a crapper note AF is EXTREMELY heavy and a bit painful too (but not as bad as most women still, but then I never really get cramps! :shrug:) Wah! :wacko:
> 
> yeah your cocktail seems to have done something :D how much vitamin D are you taking? I was reading stuff last night about PCOS and vit D deficiency and it said that the dose im taking (400miu, the RDA) won't do anything for a deficiency, im wary to start taking more though in case it does more harm than good? I've found so much good information on PCOS :)Click to expand...

That's exactly why I started taking it. It seems so relevant to me especially as I work from home (computer programmer) and I'm not "out" in the sun much, you know? So I always wonder if that's kind of what caused it in me, since my cycles were a LOT more regular when I lived in Spain for four years. :wacko:

I take 1000iu a day, I would take more but I hate faffing around with tablets! I think anything over 40000iu becomes toxic so that's nowhere near too much, lol! I'd like to take 2-3 tablets a day but I prefer to take my tablets all at once, y'know?


----------



## foquita

seabean, could today be ovulation maybe? and your temp is going to rise tomorrow?


----------



## whigfield

seabean said:


> whigs, your positivity is admirable and that's a great way to look at it! :)
> 
> quick question for tempers - I really really was hoping I ovulated yesterday, since I had crazy cramps all day and my left ovary was throbbing in the morning. however, my temp went down a little this morning. if I really ovulated yesterday, it would have already gone up, right? so I probably didn't ovulate?

Hmm, it's doubtful - maybe you're Oing today and it was gearing up yesterday? Hoping you get a huge temp rise tomorrow! :hugs:


----------



## foquita

I might up my dose to 1000miu :) how long have you been taking that for?


----------



## whigfield

foquita said:


> I might up my dose to 1000miu :) how long have you been taking that for?

Since halfway through last cycle :thumbup:


----------



## foquita

Mrs.stefka said:


> foquita said:
> 
> 
> I took soy CD3-7 this cycle, I'm CD24 today but I think the reason it hasn't worked is because of PCOS because so many others have success with it! :) have you been on the soy thread? there are so many success stories, it's amazing :)
> 
> yeah I have heard that an underactive thyroid can affect your fertility, it seems easy enough to fix though :) I think the hardest part is finding out the problem!
> 
> I haven't been on the soy thread but definitely will now. I didn't know it was out there! Thanks!Click to expand...

it's called 'soy isoflavones, natures clomid?' :)


----------



## whigfield

foquita said:


> Mrs.stefka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foquita said:
> 
> 
> I took soy CD3-7 this cycle, I'm CD24 today but I think the reason it hasn't worked is because of PCOS because so many others have success with it! :) have you been on the soy thread? there are so many success stories, it's amazing :)
> 
> yeah I have heard that an underactive thyroid can affect your fertility, it seems easy enough to fix though :) I think the hardest part is finding out the problem!
> 
> I haven't been on the soy thread but definitely will now. I didn't know it was out there! Thanks!Click to expand...
> 
> it's called 'soy isoflavones, natures clomid?' :)Click to expand...

Hehehe.. Sat here staring at my empty bottle, so tempted to start tomorrow....

Must resist!!


----------



## bnporter81

foquita said:


> whigfield said:
> 
> 
> My plan of action this cycle is just to keep taking AC, Vit D and Folic Acid, as last cycle. It worked then so will hopefully work again :happydance:
> 
> My only change will be to BD every other day, then every day around O (maybe not twice a day again even if it was only once!! :haha:), and stop at about 3-4DPO.
> 
> On a crapper note AF is EXTREMELY heavy and a bit painful too (but not as bad as most women still, but then I never really get cramps! :shrug:) Wah! :wacko:
> 
> yeah your cocktail seems to have done something :D how much vitamin D are you taking? I was reading stuff last night about PCOS and vit D deficiency and it said that the dose im taking (400miu, the RDA) won't do anything for a deficiency, im wary to start taking more though in case it does more harm than good? I've found so much good information on PCOS :)Click to expand...

The bottle of vitamin D I have is 1,000 units and it says you can take up to 4 of them daily! I don't think there's any worry about it hurting you especially if you are deficient in it.


----------



## Rachel789

I hope everyone is doing well today!

I had a crazy dream last night and it seemed so real. I dreamt I was pregnant and was getting my first ultra sound and was told I was having twins! I was so excited but at the same time soooo nervous to be having two babies. It was so strange how real it felt, I woke up feeling a little sad...


----------



## foquita

rach I hope it was a prophetic dream! :D


----------



## seabean

Yeah I think I would have had a temp rise today if I ovulated yesterday. Hopefully today then! My first cycle off of BCP I ovulated on CD 15, so it is possible!


----------



## foquita

I hope you did! fingers crossed your temp shoots up tomorrow :) 

what's everyone up to this weekend? :)


----------



## manny82

ladies i have question.. do u take Vitex throughout whole cycle or first half....


----------



## Rachel789

seabean are you having any fertile looking cm or close to positive looking opks at least?


----------



## Rachel789

manny82 said:


> ladies i have question.. do u take Vitex throughout whole cycle or first half....

Honestly I have been taking Vitex for a couple months now and still can't decide if I want to take it for my whole cycle or not. After reading a lot of info it seems the consensus is split as to how to take it. Last cycle I took it all the way through but this cycle I may stop at O. I am more comfortable stopping at O just to be safe but because Vitex is a slow building herb I feel like stopping that long could ruin the chance for it to work for me. So I am still unsure as to what to do.


----------



## manny82

Rachel789 said:


> manny82 said:
> 
> 
> ladies i have question.. do u take Vitex throughout whole cycle or first half....
> 
> Honestly I have been taking Vitex for a couple months now and still can't decide if I want to take it for my whole cycle or not. After reading a lot of info it seems the consensus is split as to how to take it. Last cycle I took it all the way through but this cycle I may stop at O. I am more comfortable stopping at O just to be safe but because Vitex is a slow building herb I feel like stopping that long could ruin the chance for it to work for me. So I am still unsure as to what to do.Click to expand...

Rachel.. do u experience any side effects of vitex


----------



## seabean

Rachel789 said:


> seabean are you having any fertile looking cm or close to positive looking opks at least?

@Rach I did have really watery CM a few days ago CD9/10. But the past few days my CM seems to be something different every time I check. CD11 I had TONS of creamy CM, then there was less, but still creamy. Today was kind of creamy/sticky. And sometimes I think I have EWCM, but I think it might just be my hubby's leftovers swimmers (eww). My OPKs have been light/halfway there. Last nights was a bit stronger, but definitely no +s. I am only testing at night though, so I guess I could have missed a surge if there ever was one. I don't really know why I was so so crampy all day yesterday, if it wasn't my body trying to O. :wacko:


----------



## bnporter81

manny82 said:


> ladies i have question.. do u take Vitex throughout whole cycle or first half....

 If you don't stop at O. and you take it though the whole cycle and get a BFP I think it's safer to slooowly taper off instead of stopping cold turkey. You don't want that sudden change in hormones to mess anything up if you conceive. It's a hard decision with Vitex...:wacko:


----------



## bnporter81

Manny, I had some headaches with Vitex, but that was about it.


----------



## Rachel789

I never got a positive OPK the first month I charted and I didn't notice any fertile cm but my temps shifted so you def can O without that stuff. My cm is the same it changes throughout the day I never know what is going on, I'm about ready to quit trying to figure it out.


----------



## manny82

bnporter81 said:


> manny82 said:
> 
> 
> ladies i have question.. do u take Vitex throughout whole cycle or first half....
> 
> If you don't stop at O. and you take it though the whole cycle and get a BFP I think it's safer to slooowly taper off instead of stopping cold turkey. You don't want that sudden change in hormones to mess anything up if you conceive. It's a hard decision with Vitex...:wacko:Click to expand...

thanks.. i am taking one tablet a day and one tablet of folic acid.. i will continue till i get BFP or AF...


----------



## manny82

bnporter81 said:


> Manny, I had some headaches with Vitex, but that was about it.

I had terrible headaches like two days ago...i started taking vitex CD5..


----------



## manny82

Rachel789 said:


> I never got a positive OPK the first month I charted and I didn't notice any fertile cm but my temps shifted so you def can O without that stuff. My cm is the same it changes throughout the day I never know what is going on, I'm about ready to quit trying to figure it out.

Rachel same with me i never got +opk..cm is sometimes dry sometimes milky colored watery throughout day..
What is ur cd#?


----------



## foquita

I get ridiculous amounts of cm, I think that is characteristic of PCOS though and that's why, I'm sure i read that somewhere. everything is fitting into place now :rofl:


----------



## foquita

seabean do you check your cervix for cm? if you don't maybe you just missed the ewcm :)


----------



## Rachel789

See I don't check my cervix so I wonder if by time I see the cm it isn't the same consistency :shrug: I am just not comfortable going way up there :haha:


@manny I am CD 12 today. I have had headaches off and on since starting Vitex but they are usually pretty mild to where I almost don't notice them. Last cycle around O time I had this weird mid cycle bleeding and this was the first time it has happened to me, it was just like my AFs but maybe a little lighter, I have to believe it was due to the Vitex. But in a way maybe it was a good thing because maybe the Vitex is starting to have an affect on my hormone levels and my body is finally trying to figure things out. :shrug: I really have no clue though and if I get that weird bleeding again this cycle I am done with the Vitex.


----------



## foquita

I'm not comfortable going up there either :haha: plus the fact that I'm tall so i cant reach haha, and i don't want to cut my lovely fingernails either. 

I imagine we still get the general idea with the cm that makes it's way out :)


----------



## seabean

I definitely do get "up in my biz", although I won't if we Bd'd in the past 12 hours or so (for several reasons :haha:). I try not to read too much into my CM, but I keep checking I guess just in case something crazy happened, like "tons of EWCM" that many women seem to get.


----------



## whigfield

manny82 said:


> ladies i have question.. do u take Vitex throughout whole cycle or first half....

I take throughout whole cycle :flower:


----------



## whigfield

Rachel789 said:


> manny82 said:
> 
> 
> ladies i have question.. do u take Vitex throughout whole cycle or first half....
> 
> Honestly I have been taking Vitex for a couple months now and still can't decide if I want to take it for my whole cycle or not. After reading a lot of info it seems the consensus is split as to how to take it. Last cycle I took it all the way through but this cycle I may stop at O. I am more comfortable stopping at O just to be safe but because Vitex is a slow building herb I feel like stopping that long could ruin the chance for it to work for me. So I am still unsure as to what to do.Click to expand...

I feel exactly the same, so I figured I'll just take whole cycle, and slowly wean off if I get BFP x


----------



## foquita

'up in my biz' :rofl:


----------



## whigfield

lol!! I'm happy feeling around up there :blush: Problem is, my fingers are pretty short so sometimes it calls for DH to check for me (he actually doesn't recoil at the thought!!! :huh:)


----------



## foquita

that's true love :cloud9: :haha: I got a mooncup a few months ago and it got stuck up there and OH had to get it out, it's funny now but at the time it was awful because we couldn't get it out and didn't know what to do next :haha: I've never ever felt my cervix! I'm really long and narrow up there, it's uncomfortable for me to get my fingers in and I'm so squeamish. I should probably man up :haha: 

when I get a smear the nurse takes ages to find my cervix, I think it might be tilted along with the fact that I have a long long canal or whatever you want to call it :haha:


----------



## foquita

by the way, I didn't have AF when it got stuck, I was just testing it!


----------



## whigfield

foquita said:


> that's true love :cloud9: :haha: I got a mooncup a few months ago and it got stuck up there and OH had to get it out, it's funny now but at the time it was awful because we couldn't get it out and didn't know what to do next :haha: I've never ever felt my cervix! I'm really long and narrow up there, it's uncomfortable for me to get my fingers in and I'm so squeamish. I should probably man up :haha:
> 
> when I get a smear the nurse takes ages to find my cervix, I think it might be tilted along with the fact that I have a long long canal or whatever you want to call it :haha:

lol!! Aw hun, I'm super nervous of those and softcups! I always worry they might get stuck :dohh: Do you still use one?


----------



## seabean

That IS true love! I think if I really asked my husband MIGHT be willing to help out down there, but he would probably be giggling the whole time like a 6th grade boy in sex ed class. At this point I'm still trying to shield him from most of the baby-making drama, other than to give me unbiased answers like "which line is darker, left or right".


----------



## seabean

foquita said:


> by the way, I didn't have AF when it got stuck, I was just testing it!

hee hee, eww, good thing :) :haha:


----------



## foquita

imagine :dohh: 

I haven't used it since, I really like the idea of it but I'm too scared. it was a rather tense moment of my life :rofl:


----------



## Samia22

ahw that is true love.. haha my husband he would do it with no problems lol.. im the one who would say no way!


----------



## NewMrs2011

you ladies are funny :rofl:

Hope everyone is well here tonight? I was feeling fine this morning up until just after lunchtime when all of a sudden I felt really tired and had no energy. When dh got home from work at 5 I went and lay on the bed with him and fell asleep. I just woke up (it's now 8.10pm here) roasting hot and feeling really sick and yucky :sick: Hope I'm not coming down with something :growlmad:


----------



## seabean

I'm still at work over here in the US. Reeeeeeeeeeeally wanting to ovulate so badly and having (imaginary?) cramps again. This is my first cycle temping and I can't wait to see that temp rise!


----------



## MommyDream

Newmrs-maybe that is a sign? Tired... 4 dpo?

Seabean- I hear you... I am praying that this cycle is an early ovulation.....


----------



## NewMrs2011

MommyDream said:


> Newmrs-maybe that is a sign? Tired... 4 dpo?
> 
> Seabean- I hear you... I am praying that this cycle is an early ovulation.....

I wish it was, but I think it's more likely just a virus or something as there seems to be a lot of that going around just now. I'm also not 100% sure I have o'd as I have really crazy cycles and never did get a +OPK so only time will tell I guess :)


----------



## foquita

I know newmrs, I love this thread :rofl: 

I'm doing good tonight, where are you in the uk? I had the in laws over for dinner for my FIL's birthday, they've just left because he's driving, I really wanted them to stay! :)


----------



## Rachel789

You ladies are cracking me up here! My DH would never go up there and check nor would I ask him to. I think for fun tonight I should ask him just to see his reaction! :rofl:


----------



## foquita

Samia22 said:


> ahw that is true love.. haha my husband he would do it with no problems lol.. im the one who would say no way!

you need to embrace the husband + cervix equation :rofl:


----------



## Rachel789

I hope you feel better soon newmrs!


----------



## foquita

seabean said:


> I'm still at work over here in the US. Reeeeeeeeeeeally wanting to ovulate so badly and having (imaginary?) cramps again. This is my first cycle temping and I can't wait to see that temp rise!

I'll be watching your temps tomorrow hoping for a rise :D


----------



## foquita

MommyDream said:


> Newmrs-maybe that is a sign? Tired... 4 dpo?
> 
> Seabean- I hear you... I am praying that this cycle is an early ovulation.....

I'm hoping for an early ovulation for you too :) your last cycle wasnt too bad was it? that's me asking out of memory, I haven't looked at your chart cos I'm on my phone!


----------



## foquita

Rachel789 said:


> You ladies are cracking me up here! My DH would never go up there and check nor would I ask him to. I think for fun tonight I should ask him just to see his reaction! :rofl:

PLEASE do it :rofl: mine would do anything right now to make me happy when it comes to TTC, i might make up something mad and ask him to do it to see if he complies hahahaha :rofl: :D


----------



## Rachel789

:rofl::rofl::rofl: Too funny! You should as well and report back what his reaction was.

I should approach dh tonight and say "Honey I want to check my cervix but I can't bring myself to do it on my own can you please assist me and reach up there and tell me what you find?" :rofl:


----------



## foquita

LOL :rofl: what crazy TTC method should i come up with? Where in the US are you rach? what time is it there?


----------



## Rachel789

I live in Florida it is 6 pm here, what time is it there?


----------



## Rachel789

LOL he just came home and I asked him and he instantly said "sure". I was like really?? You would do that for me? 

Too funny I didn't expect that reaction! At least I know where to go if I need to check my cervix :rofl:


----------



## foquita

men always surprise you :rofl: 

It's 11pm here :) 

davie just let me cut his hair, I did a really good job! I think he's quite surprised :haha:


----------



## foquita

it's actually 11.15 :haha:


----------



## foquita

double post.


----------



## foquita

triple post :rofl:


----------



## foquita

quadruple post :wacko:


----------



## NewMrs2011

foquita said:


> I know newmrs, I love this thread :rofl:
> 
> I'm doing good tonight, where are you in the uk? I had the in laws over for dinner for my FIL's birthday, they've just left because he's driving, I really wanted them to stay! :)

I'm in Scotland too, about 3.5 hours north of you though! Sounds like you had a nice evening. I've spent a couple of hours tonight making plans for our holiday in a few months time, we're off to Rachel's part of the world :happydance:


----------



## MommyDream

foquita said:


> MommyDream said:
> 
> 
> Newmrs-maybe that is a sign? Tired... 4 dpo?
> 
> Seabean- I hear you... I am praying that this cycle is an early ovulation.....
> 
> I'm hoping for an early ovulation for you too :) your last cycle wasnt too bad was it? that's me asking out of memory, I haven't looked at your chart cos I'm on my phone!Click to expand...

 Last cycle I o'd on cd 20! I am hopeful this cycle will be the same. I really think the Vitex is working! :happydance:


----------



## MommyDream

Rachel789 said:


> LOL he just came home and I asked him and he instantly said "sure". I was like really?? You would do that for me?
> 
> Too funny I didn't expect that reaction! At least I know where to go if I need to check my cervix :rofl:

Lololol sooo funny! I am going to have to ask my DH now just for fun. I check my own cervix but can never really tell what's going on... Hahahaha


----------



## MommyDream

Rachel789 said:


> I live in Florida it is 6 pm here, what time is it there?

I think I am the same time zone as you - in Toronto, ON, Canada... :happydance:


----------



## MommyDream

Newmrs - where are you headed in the US? I am going to AZ in a few weeks!


----------



## NewMrs2011

we're off to Orlando and I can't wait!! :)


----------



## whigfield

Lol!! You ladies crack me up :haha:

I'm trying to school OH on this whole TTC business and I think he sort of gets it. Every morning when I take my temp he asks if it's risen or not. :cloud9:


----------



## foquita

NewMrs2011 said:


> foquita said:
> 
> 
> I know newmrs, I love this thread :rofl:
> 
> I'm doing good tonight, where are you in the uk? I had the in laws over for dinner for my FIL's birthday, they've just left because he's driving, I really wanted them to stay! :)
> 
> I'm in Scotland too, about 3.5 hours north of you though! Sounds like you had a nice evening. I've spent a couple of hours tonight making plans for our holiday in a few months time, we're off to Rachel's part of the world :happydance:Click to expand...

aw yay! :happydance: whereabouts in scotland? i'm really jealous you're going to orlando, are you going for two weeks? i'm desperate to go to america but we're saving for a car just now so no big holidays for us :( 



MommyDream said:


> foquita said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MommyDream said:
> 
> 
> Newmrs-maybe that is a sign? Tired... 4 dpo?
> 
> Seabean- I hear you... I am praying that this cycle is an early ovulation.....
> 
> I'm hoping for an early ovulation for you too :) your last cycle wasnt too bad was it? that's me asking out of memory, I haven't looked at your chart cos I'm on my phone!Click to expand...
> 
> Last cycle I o'd on cd 20! I am hopeful this cycle will be the same. I really think the Vitex is working! :happydance:Click to expand...

vitex really does seem to be working for you and for whigfield too :D



whigfield said:


> Lol!! You ladies crack me up :haha:
> 
> I'm trying to school OH on this whole TTC business and I think he sort of gets it. Every morning when I take my temp he asks if it's risen or not. :cloud9:

that's really sweet :cloud9: i think it really makes a difference when the OH gets interested in it and makes an effort to understand! 

i can't sleep because i was drinking coca cola in my wine and i NEVER drink fizzy juice so my brain is pure buzzing with all the sugar :(


----------



## cmwilson

Man I go shopping all day and I come back to ovaries, AF, and Cervix checking, oh my! :haha: You ladies are so funny! 

Foquita - When you talked about your ovaries I just pictured your resume (C.V.) saying, "Ovary Model" haha Glad you were happy with your appointment!

You all have some very supportive and helpful hubbies! I don't think I could ask hubby to do that but if the situation called for it I would and I'm sure he'd be uhhhh helpful. :blush:

Good luck to all of those who are in the TWW, those who are about to ov, and those starting new cycles!


----------



## foquita

rach said that though cmwilson (is it caroline?) and look...she asked her hubby and he was all for it! so you never know :winkwink:

i would be lying if i said i haven't been picturing putting OVARY MODEL with a list of all the famous medical journals my inner parts have been pictured in underneath :haha: i text my (male) friend saying i was hoping to make some money out of my useless 'perfectly defunct' ovaries by getting them printed in textbooks and he suggested that there might also be some really specialist 'scuddy mags' (porn magazines :rofl:) for that kind of thing, so i think either way there is definitely a niche for me hahaha :)

i am a teenage male's fantasy woman - no periods, no PMT and you can't get me pregnant :cloud9:


----------



## foquita

:hi: to the two guests viewing the thread...don't be shy :p


----------



## bnporter81

Hope all of you ladies are doing well tonight...we had some really bad tornadoes go through my area for the last couple of hours so it hasn't been a fun night.:wacko:You guys are cracking me up. It's good that your hubbies are so willing to accomodate.:haha:I'm not quite sure about mine, lol.


----------



## manny82

ladies m confused. rite side pic is from this evening and left side pic is from feb 23..m already oved...i never got 2 dark lines
 



Attached Files:







feb23.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 4









march 2.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Rachel789

NewMrs2011 said:


> we're off to Orlando and I can't wait!! :)

That's only an hour or so from where I live. I am in the Tampa area!


----------



## MommyDream

manny82 said:


> ladies m confused. rite side pic is from this evening and left side pic is from feb 23..m already oved...i never got 2 dark lines

Do you know for sure you've already ov'd?


----------



## bnporter81

manny82 said:


> ladies m confused. rite side pic is from this evening and left side pic is from feb 23..m already oved...i never got 2 dark lines

Sometimes my opks will be allllmost dark but never quite get there. Then a couple of days later they will be light again. Seems like they go back and forth like that through my whole cycle. Today is cd54 for me and my last cycle was 82 days so it gets frustrating after a while, lol.


----------



## manny82

m nt sure cause i cant say that..but m having mild lower back ache and yesterday i had mild af like pain in lower abdomen...in begining of week ..i felt somethin is drippin went to washroom i checked with finger and it was milky watery discharge..


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:hi: ladies how is every one?


----------



## cmwilson

foquita said:


> rach said that though cmwilson (is it caroline?) and look...she asked her hubby and he was all for it! so you never know :winkwink:

Yes, it's Caroline. :flower: You never know but I'll cross that bridge if I come to it, until then, I'll be the one checking "my biz." :haha:


----------



## NewMrs2011

We stay just outside Inverness :) yeah we're off for a fortnight and I'm SO looking forward to seeing the sun! Rachel, your so lucky to live in such a beautiful part of the world. I would love to live there however I'm not sure I could cope with the heat/humidity all the time but I guess you get used to it?

Bnporter, I heard about that in the news last night. I hope your ok and no damage has been done. 

Well I'm trying not to get too excited, but I have recorded my highest temperature yet this morning :)


----------



## whigfield

manny82 said:


> ladies m confused. rite side pic is from this evening and left side pic is from feb 23..m already oved...i never got 2 dark lines

Is that an OPK or a HPT?


----------



## whigfield

NewMrs2011 said:


> We stay just outside Inverness :) yeah we're off for a fortnight and I'm SO looking forward to seeing the sun! Rachel, your so lucky to live in such a beautiful part of the world. I would love to live there however I'm not sure I could cope with the heat/humidity all the time but I guess you get used to it?
> 
> Bnporter, I heard about that in the news last night. I hope your ok and no damage has been done.
> 
> Well I'm trying not to get too excited, but I have recorded my highest temperature yet this morning :)

Yay!! Hope it stays up! :happydance:


----------



## foquita

NewMrs2011 said:


> We stay just outside Inverness :) yeah we're off for a fortnight and I'm SO looking forward to seeing the sun! Rachel, your so lucky to live in such a beautiful part of the world. I would love to live there however I'm not sure I could cope with the heat/humidity all the time but I guess you get used to it?
> 
> Bnporter, I heard about that in the news last night. I hope your ok and no damage has been done.
> 
> Well I'm trying not to get too excited, but I have recorded my highest temperature yet this morning :)

we used to go to inverness on holiday :haha: 

yay :happydance: for highest temperature, fingers crossed it stays up! :)


----------



## foquita

bnporter81 said:


> Hope all of you ladies are doing well tonight...we had some really bad tornadoes go through my area for the last couple of hours so it hasn't been a fun night.:wacko:You guys are cracking me up. It's good that your hubbies are so willing to accomodate.:haha:I'm not quite sure about mine, lol.

that must be so scary :wacko: 



Hotpink_Mom said:


> :hi: ladies how is every one?

i'm good, how are you? :flower:


----------



## MollyMalone

Hey! Was reading the thread all day yesterday but was a bit upset and didn't want to say anythin.
2 nights ago I was meant to start bding every second day. My right side was sore on and off for the day,but nothing else, no ewcm, cervix firm and closed... Well, DH and I had an argument and didn't do anything. Next day my temp had gone up and I was convinced I had O and missed my chance. We made up, he was devastated even though it was my fault we didn't do anything and I told him to stick to our original plan until I was confirmed that I had O.
I woke up this am and my temp had dropped :happydance: so I'm pretty sure I haven't ovulated. Can't believe I'm happy bout it haha. Told DH and he is cautiously happy, he said he will be 100% happy went it is officially confirmed. But to be honest even if my temp went up again I don't think ff would count cd10 as my O day anymore. 
What do you girls think?


----------



## foquita

it definitely looks like you haven't ovulated yet! :happydance: this is the ONE time in this thread that we have been happy about a non ovulation :haha: so are you doing SMEP then? how did the clomid go, did you have any side effects? looking forward to watching your chart over the next cycle :)


----------



## seabean

@Manny, was the lighter OPK from diluted urine or anything different about it?
@Newmrs - temps are looking good! congrats on the red lines!
@Foquita - I told you that seeing your ovaries was so cool! And I guess if you're going to have PCOS, then having a textbook case is best...hopefully that means you'll respond well to all the usual treatments!
@Molly - sorry about your troubles, and sounds like you got lucky and will O a little later to let you have you chance this month!
@rach/CM/foq - you girls are too silly. I am impressed your husbands even know what the cervix is. mine will refer to it as "that thing up there" hehehe. :haha:
@porter - I'm so sorry about all the tornadoes, I really hope you and your family are safe! I am watching the Today show right now and the damage and death toll is devastating! stay safe!!!


my update - well my temp didn't go down this AM, so that's a good thing I suppose, but it didn't go up that high either. But if my temp goes up the next 2 days, then FF does say that I ovulated yesterday (which is what I felt like happened), so fingers crossed for that! 

Foquita, I think it was you that mentioned my last cycle? My last cycle was insane - I had a MC in Nov and didn't get my period again until the end of Jan, which lasted for 2.5 weeks. I ended AF with progesterone, which "kick started" the cycle that I am currently on now. So I haven't ovulated since Oct! And I wasn't temping or anything yet because we hadn't officially started TTC. My cycles before that were 30-35 days long. Please let this be a normal cycle, PLEEEEASSE!!!!!


----------



## MollyMalone

Not doing anything. Except bding every second day from cd10 like the Dr recomendad.
The main siderúrgica effect are the hot flashes. They are so bad that i feel like im goin through menopause! I've been sleeping naked with the windows open (blinds down of course haha) is that bad... And sometimes even then I get hot.

Other than that nothing. DH says I had mood swings, and I did cry a bit when I usually don't do it at all, but didn't think it was too bad. Well..and I feel bloated too.

But it will be completely worth it if it gets me to ovulate. Have a scan on the 7th to see how things are going. Can't wait!


----------



## foquita

seabean, it was mommydream i said that to :haha: you were so right about how cool it is seeing your ovaries! when i first went in my bladder wasn't full enough but she showed me it on the ultrasound and pointed to these two wee fountains of liquid firing into it from the kidneys, it was AMAZING and so interesting :) then i had to go and sit and wait for the water from my stomach to filter through my body and get to my bladder before i went back in hehe :) 

molly, all the side effects are definitely worth it :) hope you get your bfp straight away!


----------



## seabean

foquita said:


> seabean, it was mommydream i said that to :haha: you were so right about how cool it is seeing your ovaries! when i first went in my bladder wasn't full enough but she showed me it on the ultrasound and pointed to these two wee fountains of liquid firing into it from the kidneys, it was AMAZING and so interesting :) then i had to go and sit and wait for the water from my stomach to filter through my body and get to my bladder before i went back in hehe :)
> 
> molly, all the side effects are definitely worth it :) hope you get your bfp straight away!

hehe oops, too many pages to read back to! well you get my cycle history again anyway! like it or not!


----------



## Rachel789

NewMrs2011 said:


> We stay just outside Inverness :) yeah we're off for a fortnight and I'm SO looking forward to seeing the sun! Rachel, your so lucky to live in such a beautiful part of the world. I would love to live there however I'm not sure I could cope with the heat/humidity all the time but I guess you get used to it?
> 
> Bnporter, I heard about that in the news last night. I hope your ok and no damage has been done.
> 
> Well I'm trying not to get too excited, but I have recorded my highest temperature yet this morning :)

I am originally from Michigan so I had enough of cold crappy weather thats why I moved down to Florida. The summers are hot but to me the trade off is worth it because we get amazing weather October-May. And we have a pool so that makes the summer much more tolerable! And your right you do adjust to the heat.


----------



## Rachel789

FF gave me cross hairs for an O day of CD 10 :haha:

I laugh because I am 99.9% sure I did not O yet, but that would have been nice if it was true! I just hope I O for real at least by CD 20. Come onnnnn ovaries lets gooooooooooo! :rofl:


----------



## bnporter81

Hi girls...thank you all for the concern.:flower:Yes, me and my family are all safe but there was a lot of damage and houses destroyed all over. It was very scary, for about an hour my family and I just stayed in a big closet with a mattress ready to pull over us. I hate it when tornado season comes around every year.:wacko:


----------



## Samia22

thats scary :o ..bnporter...

but good yall safee


----------



## Rachel789

bnporter81 said:


> Hi girls...thank you all for the concern.:flower:Yes, me and my family are all safe but there was a lot of damage and houses destroyed all over. It was very scary, for about an hour my family and I just stayed in a big closet with a mattress ready to pull over us. I hate it when tornado season comes around every year.:wacko:

I was just watching this on the news, what crazy weather going on around here lately! I am glad to hear you are ok. Is it techincally already tornado season? This seems early to be having these storms! :wacko:


----------



## cmwilson

bnporter81 said:


> Hi girls...thank you all for the concern.:flower:Yes, me and my family are all safe but there was a lot of damage and houses destroyed all over. It was very scary, for about an hour my family and I just stayed in a big closet with a mattress ready to pull over us. I hate it when tornado season comes around every year.:wacko:

So glad you're okay. :hugs: That must have been so scary!


----------



## bnporter81

Rachel789 said:


> bnporter81 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls...thank you all for the concern.:flower:Yes, me and my family are all safe but there was a lot of damage and houses destroyed all over. It was very scary, for about an hour my family and I just stayed in a big closet with a mattress ready to pull over us. I hate it when tornado season comes around every year.:wacko:
> 
> I was just watching this on the news, what crazy weather going on around here lately! I am glad to hear you are ok. Is it techincally already tornado season? This seems early to be having these storms! :wacko:Click to expand...

Well, technically, I guess tornado season starts in the spring but we're so close to spring and our weather is definitely spring-like. It was 78 degrees here yesterday!


----------



## manny82

whigfield said:


> manny82 said:
> 
> 
> ladies m confused. rite side pic is from this evening and left side pic is from feb 23..m already oved...i never got 2 dark lines
> 
> Is that an OPK or a HPT?Click to expand...

OPK


----------



## manny82

seabean said:


> @Manny, was the lighter OPK from diluted urine or anything different about it?
> @Newmrs - temps are looking good! congrats on the red lines!
> @Foquita - I told you that seeing your ovaries was so cool! And I guess if you're going to have PCOS, then having a textbook case is best...hopefully that means you'll respond well to all the usual treatments!
> @Molly - sorry about your troubles, and sounds like you got lucky and will O a little later to let you have you chance this month!
> @rach/CM/foq - you girls are too silly. I am impressed your husbands even know what the cervix is. mine will refer to it as "that thing up there" hehehe. :haha:
> @porter - I'm so sorry about all the tornadoes, I really hope you and your family are safe! I am watching the Today show right now and the damage and death toll is devastating! stay safe!!!
> 
> 
> my update - well my temp didn't go down this AM, so that's a good thing I suppose, but it didn't go up that high either. But if my temp goes up the next 2 days, then FF does say that I ovulated yesterday (which is what I felt like happened), so fingers crossed for that!
> 
> Foquita, I think it was you that mentioned my last cycle? My last cycle was insane - I had a MC in Nov and didn't get my period again until the end of Jan, which lasted for 2.5 weeks. I ended AF with progesterone, which "kick started" the cycle that I am currently on now. So I haven't ovulated since Oct! And I wasn't temping or anything yet because we hadn't officially started TTC. My cycles before that were 30-35 days long. Please let this be a normal cycle, PLEEEEASSE!!!!!

Seabean..no it s not diluted...sometimes my right side is sore and m having mild back pain and no cm...


----------



## MommyDream

Rachel789 said:


> FF gave me cross hairs for an O day of CD 10 :haha:
> 
> I laugh because I am 99.9% sure I did not O yet, but that would have been nice if it was true! I just hope I O for real at least by CD 20. Come onnnnn ovaries lets gooooooooooo! :rofl:

You never know! Hopefully you temp stays up tomorrow!:happydance:


----------



## MommyDream

Bnporter-I'm also glad to hear you are ok!!


----------



## NewMrs2011

It's been very quiet in this thread tonight! Hope everyone's ok :hugs:

I'm really tired so I'm heading to bed soon :sleep: I'm looking forward to seeing what my temp is in the morning. I'm hoping it stays up :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

FX for you newmrs


----------



## NewMrs2011

Well my temp dropped, but I took a test. Am I going mad...

https://i41.tinypic.com/2nktcgj.jpg
https://i39.tinypic.com/2w2j8f5.jpg


----------



## bnporter81

NewMrs2011 said:


> Well my temp dropped, but I took a test. Am I going mad...
> 
> https://i41.tinypic.com/2nktcgj.jpg
> https://i39.tinypic.com/2w2j8f5.jpg

Hmm, it's hard to tell...looks like there might be a very faint line there. You're 6 dpo? It's still really early, I'd just keep testing everyday to see if it gets darker. Fingers crossed for you!:dust:


----------



## foquita

I can see something on the inverted test but don't know if iy has colour, how exciting! :D fingers crossed it's darker when you test next :)

how is everyone? I couldn't sleep last night so I'm a bit lethargic today, I'm just about to mobilise myself and do the housework, make a loaf and a pot of soup and start making dinner for davie coming home. I'm going to make pesto and olive crusted cod, yum :) home made pesto too, it's yummy!


----------



## foquita

has anyone tried maca?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

newmrs I can see it


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

foquita said:


> has anyone tried maca?

I have not tried it but just ask around here and you'll find some ladies on here that has. luck with some answer.


----------



## seabean

Newmrs, I can't tell if there is any color to it or not, but I do see something. 6 dpo might be too early since implantation doesn't really happen this early, but you never know!

Foquita, I love pesto! Yum!


----------



## bnporter81

foquita said:


> has anyone tried maca?

I've been thinking about trying it, too. I was trying to decide between trying maca and the progesterone cream. I didn't really want to try both because then I didn't know which one was working, lol. I chose the progesterone cream in hopes it will help bring AF along. I think I will try maca next, though in a few months if I'm not happy with the progesterone cream results. I've heard a lot of good things about it and I like that it's more of a food than an herb. Guess it's silly but sometimes I'm a little leary of herbs even though they're natural.


----------



## seabean

I haven't heard of Maca.
Porter, are you using the progesterone cream your whole cycle? I would think it should only be used after ovulation. And you might not get AF until you stop taking it, like with Provera and the oral progesterones.

Ps, I got another temp rise this morning! One more and FF gives me my red lines!!


----------



## NewMrs2011

Thanks for the replies everyone. Yeah Seabean I think you're right, it is too early. I just got a bit excited when I seen the line because every other one I've taken has been snow white!


----------



## bnporter81

seabean said:


> I haven't heard of Maca.
> Porter, are you using the progesterone cream your whole cycle? I would think it should only be used after ovulation. And you might not get AF until you stop taking it, like with Provera and the oral progesterones.
> 
> Ps, I got another temp rise this morning! One more and FF gives me my red lines!!

I'm going to take it for a couple of weeks and then stop to bring on AF and then start a new cycle using it and see how it goes. Sometimes it takes a few cycles for things to get normal again and then you can use it after ovulation. But the way it is right now I just want AF! Then I'll worry about ovulation, lol.


----------



## Rachel789

Newmrs-I agree with the others I can def see something there but it is hard to tell if there is color. Is there any color to it when you look at it in real life? Sometimes on the computer it is harder to see.

Seabean-I hope you get your crosshairs tomorrow, it is looking good!

CD 14 and I had strectchy cm last night and this morning some was stretchy and some was just watery but I was very wet down there (sorry tmi) My temp was down a little today so I am praying my body isnt playing tricks on me this time! Please let me have a normal O day one time!


----------



## foquita

your chart looks great seabean! :D 

i'm just going to put a teaspoon of maca powder into all of my cooking, the recommended dose on the packet is two heaped teaspoons but i read online that too much of it can be a bad thing and it's better to take a small amount and build up. i'm interested to see if it improves my energy levels :) it's supposed to be really good for the libido too :) there was a box of 'maca muesli' in holland and barrett (a chain health store in the UK) and it had 'FOR ADULT USE' only on the top of it, for some reason that really tickled me :haha:


----------



## foquita

Rachel789 said:


> Newmrs-I agree with the others I can def see something there but it is hard to tell if there is color. Is there any color to it when you look at it in real life? Sometimes on the computer it is harder to see.
> 
> Seabean-I hope you get your crosshairs tomorrow, it is looking good!
> 
> CD 14 and I had strectchy cm last night and this morning some was stretchy and some was just watery but I was very wet down there (sorry tmi) My temp was down a little today so I am praying my body isnt playing tricks on me this time! Please let me have a normal O day one time!

oooh fingers crossed! :D


----------



## NewMrs2011

Rachel789 said:


> Newmrs-I agree with the others I can def see something there but it is hard to tell if there is color. Is there any color to it when you look at it in real life? Sometimes on the computer it is harder to see.
> 
> Seabean-I hope you get your crosshairs tomorrow, it is looking good!
> 
> CD 14 and I had strectchy cm last night and this morning some was stretchy and some was just watery but I was very wet down there (sorry tmi) My temp was down a little today so I am praying my body isnt playing tricks on me this time! Please let me have a normal O day one time!

It's hard to tell because it's so faint! I've not stopped thinking about it all day. Part of me thinks it's too early to get a bfp but I want it SO much. I held my wee for 5 hours this afternoon and done a hpt and opk just out of curiosity and this is what I got...

https://i39.tinypic.com/6ykv46.jpg

The top one is the hpt


----------



## cmwilson

Newmrs-I hope this is your bfp!

Rachel-Hope O is on its way!

Foquita- Let us know how the maca works!

Well I had a bit of a rough night. My best friend told me last night that she is 8 weeks pregnant and she got pregnant their first month trying. I am so so happy for her and I feel guilty but I'm jealous. I feel so defective and broken. Why was it so easy for her and it's so difficult for me? What am I doing wrong? I'm sorry I just feel so discouraged and sad right now. At the same time I feel like I'm being selfish when I should be happy for her and not feeling sorry for myself. :cry:


----------



## bnporter81

cmwilson said:


> Newmrs-I hope this is your bfp!
> 
> Rachel-Hope O is on its way!
> 
> Foquita- Let us know how the maca works!
> 
> Well I had a bit of a rough night. My best friend told me last night that she is 8 weeks pregnant and she got pregnant their first month trying. I am so so happy for her and I feel guilty but I'm jealous. I feel so defective and broken. Why was it so easy for her and it's so difficult for me? What am I doing wrong? I'm sorry I just feel so discouraged and sad right now. At the same time I feel like I'm being selfish when I should be happy for her and not feeling sorry for myself. :cry:

I'm sorry, CM...it's okay to be happy for her but still sad for yourself. I think we've all been there at one time or another and it's a totally natural way to feel. You sit there and wonder, "why not me?". At least we've got each other to help us through this time until it is us that it's happening to instead of someone else.:flower:


----------



## foquita

:hugs: :hugs: i have noticed that recently i have started to feel like that too, i don't have any advice except don't be hard on yourself for feeling a bit resentful...it's hard not to because it's just a reminder of how it's not happening for you :( i resent/feel jealous because i hate my own body for being such a failure so i imagine it's the same for you and feeling guilty about it won't solve anything :hugs: it would be amazing if you could be bump buddies with your friend :) 

i'm happy when a BFP is announced but there is still a sinking feeling in my chest :( i hate my body so much :( unless it's in this thread, because we're all in similar positions in here :)


----------



## MommyDream

cmwilson said:


> Well I had a bit of a rough night. My best friend told me last night that she is 8 weeks pregnant and she got pregnant their first month trying. I am so so happy for her and I feel guilty but I'm jealous. I feel so defective and broken. Why was it so easy for her and it's so difficult for me? What am I doing wrong? I'm sorry I just feel so discouraged and sad right now. At the same time I feel like I'm being selfish when I should be happy for her and not feeling sorry for myself. :cry:

Awww... You are not defective OR broken! Your body is just getting itself sorted out. I am firm believer that everything happens for a reason and there must be a reason we are all waiting a bit longer than we'd like... It seems unfair but maybe things wouldnt turn out for us if we got pregnant right away... Who knows! I know it is hard to hear other people's news sometimes... :hugs:

Do your friend know you are trying? I haven't told any family members but my close girlfriends know....


----------



## foquita

i'm really depressed about having PCOS, i keep reading things online about how losing weight magically makes AF come back for loads of people but i don't have any weight to lose :cry: so does that mean that i have less of a chance to get back to normal? or less of a chance to conceive? :(


----------



## foquita

i totally agree mommydream, everything happens for a reason and i think our babies are waiting for the perfect moment :) 

that's what i think when i'm being optimistic anyway :haha:


----------



## MommyDream

foquita said:


> i'm really depressed about having PCOS, i keep reading things online about how losing weight magically makes AF come back for loads of people but i don't have any weight to lose :cry: so does that mean that i have less of a chance to get back to normal? or less of a chance to conceive? :(

I'm sorry I don't know much about PCOS. :hugs: did your doctor give you any suggestions?


----------



## MommyDream

Can I just say I hate checking my cervix? I am on a cervix checking break this cycle... Hehehe


----------



## foquita

MommyDream said:


> foquita said:
> 
> 
> i'm really depressed about having PCOS, i keep reading things online about how losing weight magically makes AF come back for loads of people but i don't have any weight to lose :cry: so does that mean that i have less of a chance to get back to normal? or less of a chance to conceive? :(
> 
> I'm sorry I don't know much about PCOS. :hugs: did your doctor give you any suggestions?Click to expand...

i haven't seen her since my scan, i've got an appointment next week but i think i'll just be getting referred to the fertility specialist to see what happens next, I'M IMPATIENT! 

i'm so scared of putting weight on now, i'm worried i will put weight on all of a sudden and then not be able to lose it because i have PCOS :( i was just measuring all of my body there and i'm going to get scales tomorrow and really really watch my weight and size from now on!


----------



## foquita

MommyDream said:


> Can I just say I hate checking my cervix? I am on a cervix checking break this cycle... Hehehe

hahaha don't bring up cervix checking again, we had a big discussion about it the other night :rofl: you should get your husband to do it, hehe :)


----------



## MommyDream

Lol! I just hate checking it... I mean... I never really know whether it's high or low or soft or open... Like no clue! I think checking for ewcm is way easier... I only started noticing it last cycle for the first time... Haha


----------



## seabean

CM - it's totally natural to have these feelings!!! 

I actually do get happy though when ladies on this board get BFPs - b/c I know it's a struggle for most of us to even have a regular cycle, let alone ovulate sometimes! I think it would be even MORE miserable if NONE of us were getting pregnant on here...it would be so disheartening. All your BFPs give me hope! That said, jealousy of friends is so understandable. Don't stress about it :)

Foquita - I"m so sorry you're down about the PCOS. Did they test you for insulin resistance? Is the ultrasound the only thing that really diagnosed you? What about high LH, testosterone, etc. I'm asking b/c there is also "PCO", where you have all the ovarian cysts, but none of the other issues. :)


----------



## NewMrs2011

Sorry to hear some of you are feeling a bit down at the moment :hugs: 

I haven't had a bfp yet but I hope I haven't upset anyone by posting those pictures, that wasn't my intention but I just got a bit carried away when I thought I saw something on my test x


----------



## foquita

NOOOO newmrs!!! don't be silly, like seabean says above it would be so miserable in here if no one was getting bfps and we are all here to support each other! i meant that when i hear someone has got a bfp after a month of trying it feels like a kick in the stomach, i'm still happy for them but i hate my body and feel like a failure :( hope that makes sense? don't stop posting pictures or anything, that's what i mean :) :) 

@seabean, i don't think i've been tested for insulin resistance yet but i have full PCOS, my LH/FSH ratio is 3:1 (anything over 2:1 is indicative of PCOS). i haven't had my testosterone bloods back yet, i'll get them when i go to the doctor next week :) hopefully they're low and i'm not turning into a man :( 

:haha:


----------



## foquita

it's just crap coming to terms with it :(


----------



## whigfield

Checking in! I see it Newmrs :D 

@foquita I agree. Will be 2 years soon for us, the 1 monthers make me soooooooo jealous!


----------



## Rachel789

foquita-I am sorry you are feeling down about PCOS. I don't blame you and you have a right to vent about it. I hope you get help from the Drs and get pregnant in the very near future!

cm-Don't feel bad about being jealous. I have a friend that got pregnant on the first try both times and she just announced her 2nd pregnancy a few weeks ago so I know the feeling. I am sooo excited for her but still very jealous at the same time.

newmrs-don't stop posting pics here as others said I am happy when people in this thread get BFPs because I know we all have issues and have been trying for so long. It gives us all hope!


----------



## foquita

lisa's bfp was the first one we had in AGES and it definitely lifted the spirits up i think :D


----------



## foquita

thanks everyone :) :hugs: i think once i have seen the FS and i know my options i will feel loads better! i'm just a bit moany at the moment, sorry :(

if i knew for sure that i would be able to have kids, i would feel so much better. it's the uncertainty that is so bloody annoying!!!


----------



## Rachel789

I know the feeling, I fear that too and would just like to know at some point I am able to get pregnant. That is why I wish no one had to wait a year to get checked out. If your cycles are off you should be able to get checked out at least after 6 months. You don't need to apologize that is what we are here for!

I read in the book TCOYF that if you time BDing correctly by watching for fertile signs and charting and you don't get pregnant within 4-6 cycles you should seek help. I am thinking great I am already on cycle 4 of charting and checking cm a couple more cycles and I will get REALLY worried! :wacko:


----------



## NewMrs2011

Thank you, I just wanted to make sure I wasn't upsetting anyone. I do understand how you all feel though; been there myself many-a-time. It's great we have each other here to keep each other going though isnt it :)


----------



## cmwilson

Thank you ladies for your support, I'm just feeling a little down today. I'm so glad that I have you ladies to talk to. :hugs: MommyDream to answer your question, yes she knows we are trying too. I wish now I hadn't told her. I'd love it if I could get pregnant within the next few months so I can be bump buddies with her but I'm not too optimistic.

Foquita - I'm sorry you are feeling down about your PCOS. It gets so disheartening and frustrating sometimes. But hopefully everything DOES happen for a reason and our time will be soon. 

Newmrs - I don't want you to feel like my comments were directed at you. I'm always happy to see someone with our troubles get a bfp. It gives me hope! Please keep sharing your pictures! :flower:


----------



## Lisa92881

*****Runs by everyone and sprinkles...no, DUMPS....loads of babydust!!!*****


:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Thinking of all of you. I know it's such a hard journey. I hope that my BFP truly has raised your spirits and given you hope, because I know how hard it is to have hope sometimes. :hugs:


----------



## Lisa92881

^ Weird. Why's that so wide. LOL.


----------



## cmwilson

Haha thanks Lisa! I got a little baby dust in my eye. :winkwink:


----------



## NewMrs2011

cmwilson, don't worry about it :)

Lisa, I hope you are keeping well :)

It's 1.05am here and I'm still wide awake. Got to be up for work at 6.45...this isn't good for my temp :rofl:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Thank you lisa for the :dust:


----------



## NewMrs2011

No BFP this morning :( I refuse to give up yet though. I'll test again tomorrow


----------



## MollyMalone

Foquita, I know how you feel. And in regards of the weight thing...I'm not over weight either and its disheartening to feel like you can't do anything either. But once you see a FS you'll probably get prescribed something and at least you'll feel more in control..which is why I struggle so much. I constantly need to feel like I'm doing something.


I was a bit upset last night thinking about clomid and how it might not work (as in not make me ovulate) but I fell a lil better today. I had a temp drop, back pain on the right side and my cervix seems to be softening. I hope its the start of something...either way I guess I'll find out in 2 days.


----------



## MollyMalone

I just found actual images of a woman ovulating. To be honest I found it a bit disgusting but I'll post it anyway haha. I found it quite interesting.

https://cellnews-blog.blogspot.com/2008/06/human-ovulation-moment-caught-on-camera.html


----------



## foquita

thanks for the babydust lisa :kiss: I hope your pregnancy is going well? :) 

how are you feeling today cmwilson? :hugs: 

I was wide awake at that time too newmrs! and up for work at the same time :haha: I take it you're just as tired as I am today then? :) 

Molly, I'm the same with always feeling like i have to be doing something! so this limbo feeling is killing me right now :( I'm going to try and lose a couple of pounds anyway, I need to find out how much i can lose while still having a healthy BMI first but then that'll give me something to do right now :) I calculated my hip to waist ratio last night, I want to get it from 0.79 to 0.7 :haha: 

fingers crossed the clomid works for you first time :hugs: 
I'm too scared to look at those pics, I'm really squeamish :( are they really disgusting?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

That was interesting Molly


----------



## MommyDream

I went to the doctor this morning and they did an ultrasound. I saw the doctor afterwards and he said "there's nothing growing in there yet". I am cd 11... I wonder if that means I am in for a long cycle? 

Does anyone know how long it takes for eggs to grow and mature and release? I am going back on CD 22 and then he sai we an strt progesterone to brin on my period.... Does that mean I won't ovulate at all this cycle?

Boo... I am really sad and depressed now. What a crappy way to start a Monday.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

MD sorry your feeling down today. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Happy Monday ladies! CD 12 today and getting a little crampy. Hoping this means O is coming and soy is working its magic on my insane cycles. Trying to stay positive that something is working.

I think its really important to keep in mind that we are _*all*_ going to overcome our conception issues and there *will* be a little bean that sticks, we just have to be patient and know it will happen when the time is right. 

Good luck to all of you!


----------



## foquita

:hugs: mommydream :hugs: I don't know what it means so can't help, I wish I knew more :( 

great advice mrs stefka! I really hope you do ovulate, it's always great when someone has a relatively normal cycle :D


----------



## raventtc

hi ladies, i had a busy weekend so i wasn't on here at all. I did see you all were talking about checking your cervix and having hubby help...mine would be sooo lost it i asked him too....i too try to keep him out of the crazyness too. 

AFM- i am on cd5 and still have af hanging around. She has been quite powerful this month. I actually had weird clots or something at one point. Anyway my temps are still low and i am remembering to take them every morning too, and actually sleeping and not worrying about taking my temp. Hope everyone is doing okay!!

:dust:

has anyone got a reading from a psychic??


----------



## seabean

MommyDream said:


> I went to the doctor this morning and they did an ultrasound. I saw the doctor afterwards and he said "there's nothing growing in there yet". I am cd 11... I wonder if that means I am in for a long cycle?
> 
> Does anyone know how long it takes for eggs to grow and mature and release? I am going back on CD 22 and then he sai we an strt progesterone to brin on my period.... Does that mean I won't ovulate at all this cycle?
> 
> Boo... I am really sad and depressed now. What a crappy way to start a Monday.

Mommy - it seems strange that the doc would start you on progesterone so soon into a cycle - rather than waiting it out to see if you end up ovulating. But maybe he didn't see any eggs maturing and that's what he meant by "nothing growing in there yet"? Is he going to start you on clomid after the progesterone or something?


----------



## seabean

HOTPINK - ummm, your chart looks AWESOME


----------



## NewMrs2011

Ugh :(

Sorry for tmi, but just been to the toilet to find pinky/brownish blood on my underwear and a wee bit when I wiped. What is going on? I wish my body could tell me :(


----------



## NewMrs2011

seabean said:


> HOTPINK - ummm, your chart looks AWESOME

I agree!


----------



## whigfield

MommyDream said:


> I went to the doctor this morning and they did an ultrasound. I saw the doctor afterwards and he said "there's nothing growing in there yet". I am cd 11... I wonder if that means I am in for a long cycle?
> 
> Does anyone know how long it takes for eggs to grow and mature and release? I am going back on CD 22 and then he sai we an strt progesterone to brin on my period.... Does that mean I won't ovulate at all this cycle?
> 
> Boo... I am really sad and depressed now. What a crappy way to start a Monday.

I'm sorry. I don't know hun but just wanted to give you :hugs:


----------



## whigfield

MollyMalone said:


> I just found actual images of a woman ovulating. To be honest I found it a bit disgusting but I'll post it anyway haha. I found it quite interesting.
> 
> https://cellnews-blog.blogspot.com/2008/06/human-ovulation-moment-caught-on-camera.html

I'm squeamish so that was very ew for me, but how amazing! :haha:


----------



## whigfield

raventtc said:


> hi ladies, i had a busy weekend so i wasn't on here at all. I did see you all were talking about checking your cervix and having hubby help...mine would be sooo lost it i asked him too....i too try to keep him out of the crazyness too.
> 
> AFM- i am on cd5 and still have af hanging around. She has been quite powerful this month. I actually had weird clots or something at one point. Anyway my temps are still low and i am remembering to take them every morning too, and actually sleeping and not worrying about taking my temp. Hope everyone is doing okay!!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> has anyone got a reading from a psychic??

CD5 here too! As you can see, from my signature I have had far too many... :blush:

The best was Messina. :)


----------



## MommyDream

seabean said:


> MommyDream said:
> 
> 
> I went to the doctor this morning and they did an ultrasound. I saw the doctor afterwards and he said "there's nothing growing in there yet". I am cd 11... I wonder if that means I am in for a long cycle?
> 
> Does anyone know how long it takes for eggs to grow and mature and release? I am going back on CD 22 and then he sai we an strt progesterone to brin on my period.... Does that mean I won't ovulate at all this cycle?
> 
> Boo... I am really sad and depressed now. What a crappy way to start a Monday.
> 
> Mommy - it seems strange that the doc would start you on progesterone so soon into a cycle - rather than waiting it out to see if you end up ovulating. But maybe he didn't see any eggs maturing and that's what he meant by "nothing growing in there yet"? Is he going to start you on clomid after the progesterone or something?Click to expand...

Yes he said we would try clomid next cycle.... Who knows...

I'd still like to try to ovulate on my own this cycle. I think they'll do another ultrasound next Friday to check.


----------



## whigfield

NewMrs2011 said:


> Ugh :(
> 
> Sorry for tmi, but just been to the toilet to find pinky/brownish blood on my underwear and a wee bit when I wiped. What is going on? I wish my body could tell me :(

Eek!

Hope it doesn't go full flow. :hugs:


----------



## whigfield

MommyDream said:


> seabean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MommyDream said:
> 
> 
> I went to the doctor this morning and they did an ultrasound. I saw the doctor afterwards and he said "there's nothing growing in there yet". I am cd 11... I wonder if that means I am in for a long cycle?
> 
> Does anyone know how long it takes for eggs to grow and mature and release? I am going back on CD 22 and then he sai we an strt progesterone to brin on my period.... Does that mean I won't ovulate at all this cycle?
> 
> Boo... I am really sad and depressed now. What a crappy way to start a Monday.
> 
> Mommy - it seems strange that the doc would start you on progesterone so soon into a cycle - rather than waiting it out to see if you end up ovulating. But maybe he didn't see any eggs maturing and that's what he meant by "nothing growing in there yet"? Is he going to start you on clomid after the progesterone or something?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes he said we would try clomid next cycle.... Who knows...
> 
> I'd still like to try to ovulate on my own this cycle. I think they'll do another ultrasound next Friday to check.Click to expand...

Hopefully you'll show something by next Friday and get it done "naturally." :) Either way clomid is good too! :hugs:


----------



## seabean

NewMrs2011 said:


> Ugh :(
> 
> Sorry for tmi, but just been to the toilet to find pinky/brownish blood on my underwear and a wee bit when I wiped. What is going on? I wish my body could tell me :(

Hmm, it's hard to really say given the other spotting you have had in the past - but is there a chance that it could also be implantation bleeding? Or would it be too early for that?

Raven-I'm not really into the psychic readings to be honest, so I haven't had one, sorry!:shrug:


----------



## MommyDream

Agreed whigfield! Thanks for your responses :)


----------



## seabean

MommyDream said:


> seabean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MommyDream said:
> 
> 
> I went to the doctor this morning and they did an ultrasound. I saw the doctor afterwards and he said "there's nothing growing in there yet". I am cd 11... I wonder if that means I am in for a long cycle?
> 
> Does anyone know how long it takes for eggs to grow and mature and release? I am going back on CD 22 and then he sai we an strt progesterone to brin on my period.... Does that mean I won't ovulate at all this cycle?
> 
> Boo... I am really sad and depressed now. What a crappy way to start a Monday.
> 
> Mommy - it seems strange that the doc would start you on progesterone so soon into a cycle - rather than waiting it out to see if you end up ovulating. But maybe he didn't see any eggs maturing and that's what he meant by "nothing growing in there yet"? Is he going to start you on clomid after the progesterone or something?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes he said we would try clomid next cycle.... Who knows...
> 
> I'd still like to try to ovulate on my own this cycle. I think they'll do another ultrasound next Friday to check.Click to expand...

Looking at your past cycles, it looks like you definitely ovulate on your own, just like a few days or a week later than the average. Hopefully he gives your body a chance!


----------



## MommyDream

Seabean- I agree! If my eggs are growing when I go on Friday I'm going to say I want to try naturally first then do progesterone and clomid only after no luck..


----------



## NewMrs2011

Doubt it's IB. Probably just my pathetic excuse of a body up to its usual tricks again. 

I'm in such a grumpy mood this afternoon. I just don't have the energy or will to even speak to anyone in the office today :( I'm finishing work at 4pm and going straight home to put my pj's on and lie in bed for the rest of the night. Asda will have to wait til tomorrow.


----------



## MommyDream

NewMrs2011 said:


> Doubt it's IB. Probably just my pathetic excuse of a body up to its usual tricks again.
> 
> I'm in such a grumpy mood this afternoon. I just don't have the energy or will to even speak to anyone in the office today :( I'm finishing work at 4pm and going straight home to put my pj's on and lie in bed for the rest of the night. Asda will have to wait til tomorrow.

Awww.. Cheer up! :hugs:


----------



## seabean

hugs newmrs! :)

Why did FF change my solid red line to dashed red line? What does that mean? Anyone know?


----------



## MommyDream

MollyMalone said:


> I just found actual images of a woman ovulating. To be honest I found it a bit disgusting but I'll post it anyway haha. I found it quite interesting.
> 
> https://cellnews-blog.blogspot.com/2008/06/human-ovulation-moment-caught-on-camera.html

Agree with the others - amazing...!!:happydance:


----------



## MommyDream

seabean said:


> hugs newmrs! :)
> 
> Why did FF change my solid red line to dashed red line? What does that mean? Anyone know?

I'm not 100% but maybe do to your CM or OPK (or lack thereof?). If you did ovulate, that's awesome... Early!!


----------



## foquita

is it maybe because there was a slight temp dip? try putting a higher temp in for tomorrow and see if it gives you your solid lines back? :) 

hotpink your chart looks amazing! :D you were using protection though weren't you? 

newmrs, I'm so sorry your feeling down :hugs: how are you feeling tonight after a rest or are you sleeping already? xxxx


----------



## seabean

It was solid red when I entered my temp, then turned to a dash line when I checked it again a few hours later, without having entered anything else. Since then I've entered that I have dry CM and a few other notes, and it's still dashed. Changing tomorrow's temp doesn't do anything. FF says that it's not sure b/c of my OPK and CM signs not being consistent w/ ovulation, like you say MD. I've never had tons of EWCM around ovulation anyway, and I don't know about OPKs since this is my first time using them around ovulation. Hopefully I did though!


----------



## MommyDream

seabean said:


> It was solid red when I entered my temp, then turned to a dash line when I checked it again a few hours later, without having entered anything else. Since then I've entered that I have dry CM and a few other notes, and it's still dashed. Changing tomorrow's temp doesn't do anything. FF says that it's not sure b/c of my OPK and CM signs not being consistent w/ ovulation, like you say MD. I've never had tons of EWCM around ovulation anyway, and I don't know about OPKs since this is my first time using them around ovulation. Hopefully I did though!

I have never had a positive opk but the doctor confirmed that I ovulated last cycle... So you could definitely have! Fx'd!


----------



## foquita

how annoying :/ I thought that cm typically dried up after ovulation? I don't know, to be honest fertility friend isn't much of a friend of mine haha.


----------



## MommyDream

Haha foquita!


----------



## Rachel789

It could be due to the fact you didn't record fertile cm and you recorded neg opks? If your temp stays up I wouldn't worry about the dotted lines.


----------



## seabean

Ok I guess I'll just have to wait until tomorrow. I have CD21 blood (progesterone levels) to take on Thursday anyway, so I just need to be patient - yeah right!


----------



## whigfield

seabean said:


> hugs newmrs! :)
> 
> Why did FF change my solid red line to dashed red line? What does that mean? Anyone know?

Probably because you didn't record a positive OPK?

Edit: whigfield should read replies before replying herself


----------



## BettieB

my cycles are 31-35 days, does that count as long? lol

This is my first month on clomid! I heard it will make my cycle even longer, is this true?


----------



## NewMrs2011

I'm feeling a bit better now after a few hours sleep. I don't know what happened to me after lunch but I just felt awful. I walked home from work (it's not far just under a mile) and went straight in the shower. I thought I was gonna pass out, my legs were like jelly and I was all shakey and light headed. I feel a lot better now though, just a bit of a sore head. I'm trying to resist the urge to google those symptoms as I'll probably end up diagnosing myself with a terminal illness! 

Thankfully I've had no more spotting or anything since this afternoon. I'm convinced I'm not pregnant and the tests I took at the weekend were from a dodgy batch of ic's because I just took another one and this was the result within 1 minute:

https://i43.tinypic.com/18ymnd.jpg

:rofl:

Anyway, I hope everyone else is fine n dandy :hugs:


----------



## seabean

newmrs - why is it all streaky?!? triplets?! looks faulty to me?

welcome bettie!


----------



## NewMrs2011

Lol, I have NO idea! I've never seen anything like that before so I'm guessing I just have a faulty batch of cheapies.


----------



## Rachel789

That does look faulty, maybe try a different brand of test?


----------



## NewMrs2011

yeah its maybe worth paying a wee bit extra to get something more reliable in future!


----------



## Rachel789

I keep a variety of tests in my house. I have ICs, FRER, and digitals! :haha:


----------



## NewMrs2011

good idea!


----------



## cmwilson

foquita said:


> thanks for the babydust lisa :kiss: I hope your pregnancy is going well? :)
> 
> how are you feeling today cmwilson? :hugs:

I'm doing better today, thanks for asking! :hugs: I'm just trying to focus on the things that are positive in my life like a wonderful husband, family and friends. It will happen for me when it is supposed to. ( of course I say this now, ask me how I feel in a couple days :haha:)

Molly - Thanks for that link! Gross but cool!

MommyDream - I'm sorry about your appt. Hope things are different for your CD 22 visit. :hugs:

Newness - Sorry you were feeling down, I hope you feel better! :flower:

Welcome Bettie!


----------



## BettieB

Thank you for the welcome everyone. Does anyone know whether or not clomid will make your cycle even longer. PLz and ty :)


----------



## MommyDream

BettieB said:


> Thank you for the welcome everyone. Does anyone know whether or not clomid will make your cycle even longer. PLz and ty :)

Welcome! I don't think clomid makes your cycle longer.... I think what it does do is help induce ovulation... Thus making your cycle shorter! I think you typically take it for 5-9 days at the start of your cycle... Other ladies on here will know more than me. :haha:


----------



## bnporter81

Rachel789 said:


> I keep a variety of tests in my house. I have ICs, FRER, and digitals! :haha:

Sounds like me...I stocked up on FRER and clearblue digitals that show how many weeks and I have tons of the pink-wrapped wondfos,lol:haha:


----------



## seabean

I haven't been in the TWW since Nov, so I haven't needed HPTs in ages! But i did get a bunch of wondfos with my huge opk order! Hopefully ill be peeing on some soooon!! How do they tell you how far you are along, Porter?


----------



## BettieB

MommyDream said:


> BettieB said:
> 
> 
> Thank you for the welcome everyone. Does anyone know whether or not clomid will make your cycle even longer. PLz and ty :)
> 
> Welcome! I don't think clomid makes your cycle longer.... I think what it does do is help induce ovulation... Thus making your cycle shorter! I think you typically take it for 5-9 days at the start of your cycle... Other ladies on here will know more than me. :haha:Click to expand...

OK TY! This is my first month on clomid. Took it days 7-11, finished my last pill today!:thumbup:


----------



## NewMrs2011

Morning everyone :hugs:

Temp drop & bfn for me this morning so I'm def out. I feel like death again this morning :( wish I knew what was wrong it's starting to worry me now. You lot must think I'm a right moaning Minnie, sorry!


----------



## MollyMalone

I THINK I ovulated yesterday. I don't want to say to loud because I'm not a 100% sure. But I did have lower back pain (only on the right side) all morning then nothing in the evening. My temp went up today, and last nite my cervix was soft and open and had ewcm. The only thing about this though, is that I could only notice it when checkin the cervix, nothing on my underwear...but considering I'm usually quite dry, and taking clomid I've heard is normal.

We'll see...but just in case we BD and are doin it today again. 


NewMrs you are not out until AF comes!


----------



## bnporter81

seabean said:


> I haven't been in the TWW since Nov, so I haven't needed HPTs in ages! But i did get a bunch of wondfos with my huge opk order! Hopefully ill be peeing on some soooon!! How do they tell you how far you are along, Porter?

The clearblue digital ones that you can buy in the UK will say pregnant or not pregnant and then if you're pregnant it will say 1-2 weeks or 2-3 weeks, and I think 3-4 weeks. I bought some off of ebay. I wish the clearblue tests in the US did that!:winkwink:


----------



## bnporter81

NewMrs2011 said:


> Morning everyone :hugs:
> 
> Temp drop & bfn for me this morning so I'm def out. I feel like death again this morning :( wish I knew what was wrong it's starting to worry me now. You lot must think I'm a right moaning Minnie, sorry!

Aw, sorry NewMrs:hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

bnporter81 said:


> seabean said:
> 
> 
> I haven't been in the TWW since Nov, so I haven't needed HPTs in ages! But i did get a bunch of wondfos with my huge opk order! Hopefully ill be peeing on some soooon!! How do they tell you how far you are along, Porter?
> 
> The clearblue digital ones that you can buy in the UK will say pregnant or not pregnant and then if you're pregnant it will say 1-2 weeks or 2-3 weeks, and I think 3-4 weeks. I bought some off of ebay. I wish the clearblue tests in the US did that!:winkwink:Click to expand...

I always wondered about that because I never have seen any in the US show how many weeks. So you can get those off ebay? I wonder why they don't have that kind in the US.


----------



## Rachel789

Sorry you are feeling down newmrs. :hugs:


----------



## bnporter81

Rachel789 said:


> bnporter81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seabean said:
> 
> 
> I haven't been in the TWW since Nov, so I haven't needed HPTs in ages! But i did get a bunch of wondfos with my huge opk order! Hopefully ill be peeing on some soooon!! How do they tell you how far you are along, Porter?
> 
> The clearblue digital ones that you can buy in the UK will say pregnant or not pregnant and then if you're pregnant it will say 1-2 weeks or 2-3 weeks, and I think 3-4 weeks. I bought some off of ebay. I wish the clearblue tests in the US did that!:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> I always wondered about that because I never have seen any in the US show how many weeks. So you can get those off ebay? I wonder why they don't have that kind in the US.Click to expand...

I don't know why they don't. You KNOW they would sell big time over here! Maybe something with the FDA or something??:shrug:Look on ebay for the clearblue easy digital with conception indicator. I think I still have mine saved in my watch list so if you can't find them I'll try to help and give you more info on it.


----------



## whigfield

Checking in. STILL on AF, really winding me up now because I want to BD sooooo badly, it's to the point I'm going to pounce DH anyway and force him! :blush:

@Rachel I have tons of different brands too. 

@Bettie Hi, welcome! :D

@NewMrs Aww hun. You're not out until you get AF, so hang in there. :hugs:

@Molly your chart's looking good! Hope your temp stays up!

@bn That's weird. You can't get digitals that do that in the US?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

How is everyone today or evening?


----------



## NewMrs2011

Oh Whigfield, your poor husband lol!

I'm feeling a bit happier now. Just met some family for lunch but now back at work. I just feel really odd but can't quite put my finger on what's wrong. Not got much of an appetite either which is unheard of for me lol.


----------



## NewMrs2011

Hi hotpink :) think we must have posted at the same time! Hope you are well :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I'm not sure if I want test test again today or not Ugh


----------



## bnporter81

whigfield said:


> Checking in. STILL on AF, really winding me up now because I want to BD sooooo badly, it's to the point I'm going to pounce DH anyway and force him! :blush:
> 
> @Rachel I have tons of different brands too.
> 
> @Bettie Hi, welcome! :D
> 
> @NewMrs Aww hun. You're not out until you get AF, so hang in there. :hugs:
> 
> @Molly your chart's looking good! Hope your temp stays up!
> 
> @bn That's weird. You can't get digitals that do that in the US?

I'm pretty sure we can only get the digitals that say pregnant or not pregnant over here...it is weird.:wacko:


----------



## raventtc

morning ladies! cd6 for me and af still is hanging around..and my allergies are starting to mess with me tons of sneezing not fun!! still remembering to take my temp, and charting everything. i started taking b100 complex, should i still take my prenatal vit too??

:dust:


----------



## duststar

Hello everyone

Im new here, my cycle is a 32 day cycle and am on day 13 so have 6 days to ovulation - I always thought that 32 days was the normal and 28 days was not, until my sister told me that it was not so, does anyone know of a good ovulation kit that we can use?

Thanks a mill


----------



## Rachel789

32 days is DEFINITELY normal! Don't worry that it isn't 28 days, I think anywhere from 24-35 days is considered normal. Try my cycles on for size they are anywhere from 37-50 days :wacko:

As for OPKs, it depends how much you want to spend, I think some are a rip off so I buy mine off Amazon. They are really cheap there and do the trick.


----------



## duststar

Rachel789 said:


> 32 days is DEFINITELY normal! Don't worry that it isn't 28 days, I think anywhere from 24-35 days is considered normal. Try my cycles on for size they are anywhere from 37-50 days :wacko:
> 
> As for OPKs, it depends how much you want to spend, I think some are a rip off so I buy mine off Amazon. They are really cheap there and do the trick.

Thanks for your advice and shew, here I was starting to worry :wacko:
Im from south africa and we have a dischem so will go there tomorrow after work.


----------



## foquita

god, what i would do for a 32 day cycle! my shortest one ever was 53 days :rofl:

I'm so sorry about your temp drop newmrs :hugs: you're not a moaning minnie at all, if you can't moan in here where can you moan? we're here for you :hugs:


----------



## foquita

raventtc said:


> morning ladies! cd6 for me and af still is hanging around..and my allergies are starting to mess with me tons of sneezing not fun!! still remembering to take my temp, and charting everything. i started taking b100 complex, should i still take my prenatal vit too??
> 
> :dust:

:hi: what are you allergic to? :( I'm not sure about the b100 and prenatal, I would keep taking both of them i think :) :)


----------



## foquita

@Hotpink :test: :test: :test:


----------



## foquita

sorry ive missed people out! I'm on my phone :haha: I HATE not being able to use multiquote!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Here it is:
https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/20120306083250.jpg
https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/20120306083436.jpg


----------



## duststar

Whew, here i was thinking mine was long - must be a drag to have long cycles, how do you manage to work out your cycles for ovulation ect ?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Are you talking to me star?


----------



## Rachel789

I take my temp, do OPKs sometimes, and try to BD 3-4 times a week and hope for the best! It's always a mystery to me any given cycle when my body will decide to ovulate :haha:


----------



## duststar

Okay, Im going to say goodbye now as it is 18:45pm 
here in South Africa and it is my ds's supper 
and then bath time, im so glad I have found you ladies 
will chat again tomorrow.

Good luck and lots of
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## duststar

I think so? Just unsure how this all works must be
having a blond moment, no offense to any blonds
out there. ;)


----------



## foquita

I just relax and enjoy all the shagging :rofl:


----------



## Rachel789

foquita said:


> I just relax and enjoy all the shagging :rofl:

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:rofl:


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Ok, well I am CD12 today and getting tons of watery CM. I really hope this means ovualtion...I ovulated CD67 last cycleso that would be a huge improvement!! :happydance:

Hope you are all having a great Tuesday!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Mrs.stefka did you take soy or anything this cycle?


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Mrs.stefka did you take soy or anything this cycle?

Yeah girl! I did soy CD 2-6 and I am doing cassava until Ovulation. You convinced me. I have also read about a lot of other women doing this combo and getting their BFP first cycle trying. I'm in it towin it so I am keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## bnporter81

Hotpink, I couldn't really tell about the test you took today....was there any kind of faint line on it?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Well good luck hunni


----------



## NewMrs2011

I think I can see a very faint line on your test from this morning hotpink! Gl :)


----------



## NewMrs2011

I'm beginning to wonder if I've even ovulated at all. Could that be the case do you think?


----------



## Rachel789

NewMrs2011 said:


> I'm beginning to wonder if I've even ovulated at all. Could that be the case do you think?

It is def possible since you don't have a complete chart. Try inputting some different temp patterns for the next 5-7 days and see what FF does. If it always leave the crosshairs there then you may have O'ed like it thinks you did.


----------



## Rachel789

Also try taking out the watery cm you recorded the day it says you O'ed. Does it still leave the crosshairs there?


----------



## Rachel789

Were your OPKs at least close to positive around the time it says you O'ed?


----------



## bnporter81

NewMrs2011 said:


> I'm beginning to wonder if I've even ovulated at all. Could that be the case do you think?

It looks like you probably did to me...I get frustrated because I have IC OPKs that are sooo dark but just a hair from positive. Then I'll double check with my clearblue digital and no smiley. Aarrrggghh!:dohh:


----------



## Rachel789

I think when OPKs look like that you may have missed your surge. That is why I am wondering what yours looked like newmrs. If they got darker around the time you may have O'ed then I think you did O.


----------



## NewMrs2011

Rachel789 said:


> Were your OPKs at least close to positive around the time it says you O'ed?

No not really, I had an obvious second line but it was nowhere near as dark as the control line. I changed watery cm to creamy and it moved my o date to cd89. I'll have a play about with the temp and see what happens!


----------



## NewMrs2011

I was also only doing OPKs once a day so I suppose I could have missed it. Plus the day it said I o'd we were really busy and out for a meal etc so maybe I didn't hold my urine long enough or something


----------



## rmsh1

Currrently on CD 22 and it's going to be a long month! Usually O on CD20. Had faint lines on OPK over the weekend when I expected them, but not actually dark enough to be positive and no EWCM. Very new to this TTC business, driving me insane already and only been trying for two months!

Nice to read other's experiences


----------



## Samia22

@ hotpink.. the last photo has a very faint line.. does that mean you will ovu soon? 

btw is it ok to use ov stick anytime?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Samia22 said:


> @ hotpink.. the last photo has a very faint line.. does that mean you will ovu soon?
> 
> btw is it ok to use ov stick anytime?

That is not A OPK's it's a HPT


----------



## bnporter81

Rachel789 said:


> I think when OPKs look like that you may have missed your surge. That is why I am wondering what yours looked like newmrs. If they got darker around the time you may have O'ed then I think you did O.

I'm not sure if that's the case with me...my opks do that throughout my whole cycle...they'll be really dark for a few days, then get lighter for a few days, then really dark, etc...it's sooo confusing:wacko:


----------



## Rachel789

bnporter81 said:


> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> I think when OPKs look like that you may have missed your surge. That is why I am wondering what yours looked like newmrs. If they got darker around the time you may have O'ed then I think you did O.
> 
> I'm not sure if that's the case with me...my opks do that throughout my whole cycle...they'll be really dark for a few days, then get lighter for a few days, then really dark, etc...it's sooo confusing:wacko:Click to expand...

Mine were like that my first cycle doing OPKs which was my 2nd cycle post bcp. But since then mine are mostly faint, I did have one true positive a couple cycles ago and wow was I excited to see that, you would have thought I got a BFP! :haha:


----------



## Samia22

Oh oeps sorry!


----------



## ittybittycoy

Hey ladies, just wanted to check in and see how things are going... I know I have been MIA for awhile, I have just been really busy, plus I am trying not to let TTC take over my life.

Unfortunately, that isn't working so well for me today... all I have thought about today is TTC. I seriously feel like I am at my wits end... I know all of us here have long cycles, but how do you ladies deal? I was doing good for awhile, but now at CD52 with no O I am becoming devastated. Any advice? Thanks in advance!

My Ovulation Chart... just in case you want to take a peek.


----------



## Rachel789

I wish I had some advice for you but I have a real hard time coping with my long cycles and wish I could find a way to just let it go. I am starting to annoy my DH every day because I get so down about it. I really need to stop but I don't know how!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

ittybittycoy said:


> Hey ladies, just wanted to check in and see how things are going... I know I have been MIA for awhile, I have just been really busy, plus I am trying not to let TTC take over my life.
> 
> Unfortunately, that isn't working so well for me today... all I have thought about today is TTC. I seriously feel like I am at my wits end... I know all of us here have long cycles, but how do you ladies deal? I was doing good for awhile, but now at CD52 with no O I am becoming devastated. Any advice? Thanks in advance!
> 
> My Ovulation Chart... just in case you want to take a peek.

Try soy and Cassava next cycle they both have improved my long cycles. the thread is in my sig


----------



## ittybittycoy

This may sound horrible, but I am glad to have someone who can relate... my DH is also getting annoyed, not with me so much but my body... he doesn't understand why it won't work properly. HELLO, I am right there with him, he still doesn't get it though... I just feel broken and I hate that feeling.

BD can also get old when you have long cycles, thankfully though he is being a trooper and sticking it out. I want this so bad and I know he does too, I even caught him scooping out babies when we were out the other day... of course he won't admit it... unfortunately that just makes me want this more and causes more heartache because I am the reason it isn't happening.

Grrr, I just wish things were easier... our first two were surprises so I assumed it would be easy... man was I WRONG!

Sorry, vent over... thanks for your response.


----------



## bnporter81

Hi girls...I'm trying to get my FF chart on my signature. Can someone please try to click on it and tell me if my chart comes up or just my ticker? Thanks.


----------



## Lucy529

bnporter81 said:


> Hi girls...I'm trying to get my FF chart on my signature. Can someone please try to click on it and tell me if my chart comes up or just my ticker? Thanks.

just the ticker


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Your going to have to set up your home page hun the link work but just show your ticker


----------



## MommyDream

Hugs for ittybitty. We are all in this together!

Bn- I just see your ticker.


----------



## bnporter81

Thanks everyone...think I finally got it.:thumbup:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:thumbup: you got it now


----------



## bnporter81

ittybittycoy said:


> This may sound horrible, but I am glad to have someone who can relate... my DH is also getting annoyed, not with me so much but my body... he doesn't understand why it won't work properly. HELLO, I am right there with him, he still doesn't get it though... I just feel broken and I hate that feeling.
> 
> BD can also get old when you have long cycles, thankfully though he is being a trooper and sticking it out. I want this so bad and I know he does too, I even caught him scooping out babies when we were out the other day... of course he won't admit it... unfortunately that just makes me want this more and causes more heartache because I am the reason it isn't happening.
> 
> Grrr, I just wish things were easier... our first two were surprises so I assumed it would be easy... man was I WRONG!
> 
> Sorry, vent over... thanks for your response.

I know what you mean...that's why I got on here. A lot of times I feel like I can't talk to DH about it because either he gets frustrated or just doesn't understand. So I can talk all I want on here and not really bring up all my thoughts and concerns to him. Sometimes knowing that makes me kind of sad, but I know telling him everything allll the time would get overwhelming because it's overwhelming to me!:wacko:


----------



## MommyDream

Agree with you ladies. I love the support on this board. I find it hard to even read other threads sometimes where ladies have normal length cycles. It's vicious deep rooted jealousy and I am trying soooo hard to get over it. You are all helping :)


----------



## ittybittycoy

bnporter81 said:


> ittybittycoy said:
> 
> 
> This may sound horrible, but I am glad to have someone who can relate... my DH is also getting annoyed, not with me so much but my body... he doesn't understand why it won't work properly. HELLO, I am right there with him, he still doesn't get it though... I just feel broken and I hate that feeling.
> 
> BD can also get old when you have long cycles, thankfully though he is being a trooper and sticking it out. I want this so bad and I know he does too, I even caught him scooping out babies when we were out the other day... of course he won't admit it... unfortunately that just makes me want this more and causes more heartache because I am the reason it isn't happening.
> 
> Grrr, I just wish things were easier... our first two were surprises so I assumed it would be easy... man was I WRONG!
> 
> Sorry, vent over... thanks for your response.
> 
> I know what you mean...that's why I got on here. A lot of times I feel like I can't talk to DH about it because either he gets frustrated or just doesn't understand. So I can talk all I want on here and not really bring up all my thoughts and concerns to him. Sometimes knowing that makes me kind of sad, but I know telling him everything allll the time would get overwhelming because it's overwhelming to me!:wacko:Click to expand...

Unfortunately, yes TTC is overwhelming... never in a million years did I envision us in this situation... I thought TTC was suppose to be fun and exciting, that only lasted the first few weeks then I began getting frustrated.

I think my main frustration is my long cycles; I feel like it would be a little easier if I could ovulate more than one time in 3+ months, but who knows, maybe I would be the exact same way. Sometimes I wonder, why me... what did I do to be cursed with these long cycles? Usually when not TTC, I wouldn't mind, but these cycles are a real pain in the ass when TTC.

Sorry for venting so much tonight, I think everything has just come to a head and if I don't get it off my chest I am just going to burst... it also probably doesn't help that DH is gone for about a week and I am stressed that I will O while he is gone... that would be just my luck, sometimes I think my body likes to mess with me :haha:.

Well end rant for now; thank you ladies for listening, it really does help to have a support system.


----------



## bnporter81

ittybittycoy said:


> bnporter81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ittybittycoy said:
> 
> 
> This may sound horrible, but I am glad to have someone who can relate... my DH is also getting annoyed, not with me so much but my body... he doesn't understand why it won't work properly. HELLO, I am right there with him, he still doesn't get it though... I just feel broken and I hate that feeling.
> 
> BD can also get old when you have long cycles, thankfully though he is being a trooper and sticking it out. I want this so bad and I know he does too, I even caught him scooping out babies when we were out the other day... of course he won't admit it... unfortunately that just makes me want this more and causes more heartache because I am the reason it isn't happening.
> 
> Grrr, I just wish things were easier... our first two were surprises so I assumed it would be easy... man was I WRONG!
> 
> Sorry, vent over... thanks for your response.
> 
> I know what you mean...that's why I got on here. A lot of times I feel like I can't talk to DH about it because either he gets frustrated or just doesn't understand. So I can talk all I want on here and not really bring up all my thoughts and concerns to him. Sometimes knowing that makes me kind of sad, but I know telling him everything allll the time would get overwhelming because it's overwhelming to me!:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately, yes TTC is overwhelming... never in a million years did I envision us in this situation... I thought TTC was suppose to be fun and exciting, that only lasted the first few weeks then I began getting frustrated.
> 
> I think my main frustration is my long cycles; I feel like it would be a little easier if I could ovulate more than one time in 3+ months, but who knows, maybe I would be the exact same way. Sometimes I wonder, why me... what did I do to be cursed with these long cycles? Usually when not TTC, I wouldn't mind, but these cycles are a real pain in the ass when TTC.
> 
> Sorry for venting so much tonight, I think everything has just come to a head and if I don't get it off my chest I am just going to burst... it also probably doesn't help that DH is gone for about a week and I am stressed that I will O while he is gone... that would be just my luck, sometimes I think my body likes to mess with me :haha:.
> 
> Well end rant for now; thank you ladies for listening, it really does help to have a support system.Click to expand...

I understand how you feel...I was only on the pill for about a year but I really believe that's a big part of my problem. I have 3 other children and didn't have this MUCH trouble with my cycles being long...ever. It all started in October. Up until then my cycles were between 24 and 35. Then the 3rd month off the pill(I stopped it in June) AF just disappeared. It really stinks because things *seemed* to be normal right up until we were ready to start ttc.:dohh:


----------



## TTC.our2nd.

Hello everyone!
New to this site, but all I can say is WOW!! I love it, especially this thread!
I've always had irregular cycles & never really thought anything of it, until recently when we've wanted to start ttc. BUT if it means anything at all, don't give up hope because I have a healthy, almost 7 month old daughter! (whom was a surprise) & I didn't even find out until I was 8 weeks pregnant because of my irregular cyles. 
Last AF was on Jan. 7th and had one ever so faintly positive show up in the last week, followed then by negatives. *sigh* Kinda confused and nothing worse when you can't compare it to being "regular" My heart goes out to you all! :hugs:

& wishing BFP's to all!!!


----------



## bnporter81

TTC.our2nd. said:


> Hello everyone!
> New to this site, but all I can say is WOW!! I love it, especially this thread!
> I've always had irregular cycles & never really thought anything of it, until recently when we've wanted to start ttc. BUT if it means anything at all, don't give up hope because I have a healthy, almost 7 month old daughter! (whom was a surprise) & I didn't even find out until I was 8 weeks pregnant because of my irregular cyles.
> Last AF was on Jan. 7th and had one ever so faintly positive show up in the last week, followed then by negatives. *sigh* Kinda confused and nothing worse when you can't compare it to being "regular" My heart goes out to you all! :hugs:
> 
> & wishing BFP's to all!!!

Hi TTC...I'm right there with you. My last AF was on January 5th and no O. yet so it looks like another long cycle. This thread is great...I've been on others but I feel more comfortable here because these ladies are going through the same stressful situation. Tryting to conceive is stressful enough but when you add LONG irregular cycles to it, it makes it so much worse!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:hi: Welcome TTC.our2nd.


----------



## whigfield

Welcome newbies! :wave:


----------



## NewMrs2011

Feeling a lot brighter today :) I think last night was the first night since I started temping that I've been able to get in to a good proper deep sleep. I woke up and panicked cos I thought I'd missed the time for taking my temp. I hadn't but I was annoyed with myself for a few seconds until I realised! What a geek lol


----------



## whigfield

NewMrs2011 said:


> Feeling a lot brighter today :) I think last night was the first night since I started temping that I've been able to get in to a good proper deep sleep. I woke up and panicked cos I thought I'd missed the time for taking my temp. I hadn't but I was annoyed with myself for a few seconds until I realised! What a geek lol

Haha I do that!

Glad you're feeling better :hugs:


----------



## foquita

hi to the newbies :hi: 

I'm so glad you're feeling a bit better newmrs :hugs: I have a really pessimistic view on ovulation because of my own experiences so you are better to not ask my opinion :haha: 

whigfield, has AF left the building yet? :) 

mommydream, I feel the same as you ... seeing people with normal cycles makes me more jealous than seeing people getting a BFP. especially when they complain about having to wait two weeks to ovulate :( I feel myself getting angry and im not an angry person so I hate it so much :cry: they have no idea and will never understand how easy their journey is compared to ours :(


----------



## Samia22

foquita said:


> hi to the newbies :hi:
> 
> I'm so glad you're feeling a bit better newmrs :hugs: I have a really pessimistic view on ovulation because of my own experiences so you are better to not ask my opinion :haha:
> 
> whigfield, has AF left the building yet? :)
> 
> mommydream, I feel the same as you ... seeing people with normal cycles makes me more jealous than seeing people getting a BFP. especially when they complain about having to wait two weeks to ovulate :( I feel myself getting angry and im not an angry person so I hate it so much :cry: they have no idea and will never understand how easy their journey is compared to ours :(


Your so right on that ! i read/heard alot ppl talking about ohh i need to wait 2 weeks to ov ..im thinking like wow i dont even know when iam ov?! or have my period .. 
this month i have experienced for the first time jealousy and iam absolutly not an jealousy person ..


----------



## whigfield

foquita said:


> hi to the newbies :hi:
> 
> I'm so glad you're feeling a bit better newmrs :hugs: I have a really pessimistic view on ovulation because of my own experiences so you are better to not ask my opinion :haha:
> 
> whigfield, has AF left the building yet? :)
> 
> mommydream, I feel the same as you ... seeing people with normal cycles makes me more jealous than seeing people getting a BFP. especially when they complain about having to wait two weeks to ovulate :( I feel myself getting angry and im not an angry person so I hate it so much :cry: they have no idea and will never understand how easy their journey is compared to ours :(

Spotting today so should be gone tonight! :thumbup:

Totally agree there though, I wish my cycles were regular length! :nope: Waiting 2 weeks to O sounds like a dream.. :cloud9:


----------



## foquita

CD29 and I have EWCM! the earliest I have had it before now was on CD42! :o 

:happydance:


----------



## bnporter81

Yay! Congrats foquita:happydance:


----------



## wannabemummyb

Thats awesome foquita


----------



## rmsh1

foquita said:


> CD29 and I have EWCM! the earliest I have had it before now was on CD42! :o
> 
> :happydance:

Funny how much I am hanging out for my EWCM to arrive!!!

Yay for you!


----------



## foquita

thanks ladies :hugs: 

typical that I was too tired to :sex: last night and we're going to my mum's tonight! 

it might not mean anything anyway but I so hope im ovulating and that BDing two days before and late at night on the day is enough! :O


----------



## bnporter81

Do you have an opk you can use to check?


----------



## MommyDream

Congrats foquita!


----------



## foquita

I don't :( I would be wary anyway because i have abnormal LH levels so i might get a false positive :) 

I'll know in 11 days if I get AF :haha:


----------



## bnporter81

Well, fx you :sex:at just the right time...maybe you won't get AF in 11 days...maybe it will be a :bfp::winkwink:


----------



## foquita

one can only hope! 

I'm kicking myself for going to bed so early last night now! we did do it on sunday night and monday night though and we'll do it tonight :) 

in the words of morrissey...please please please let me get what I want! :)


----------



## NewMrs2011

Great news foquita! :)


----------



## raventtc

foquita said:


> raventtc said:
> 
> 
> morning ladies! cd6 for me and af still is hanging around..and my allergies are starting to mess with me tons of sneezing not fun!! still remembering to take my temp, and charting everything. i started taking b100 complex, should i still take my prenatal vit too??
> 
> :dust:
> 
> :hi: what are you allergic to? :( I'm not sure about the b100 and prenatal, I would keep taking both of them i think :) :)Click to expand...

i have seasonal allergies, so i just get lots of sneezing and runny nose but don't want to take my allergy med's as it might dry up everything..:wacko:


----------



## foquita

you should try putting Vaseline on the insides of your nostrils, it catches the pollen :flower:


----------



## foquita

thanks newmrs :) I usually get loads of watery cm but never ewcm, I'm sure it means im going to ovulate soon :D


----------



## bnporter81

Hey, has anyone heard of taking Chiral Balance for PCOS? The reviews are great on it...it's a form of Inositol.


----------



## raventtc

cd7 for me and af is about all gone!! time to turn into a detective now....and look for all the sign's of that o day...

hows everyone else doing?


----------



## foquita

oooh bn I've never heard of either of them? more info please! :D :D


----------



## NewMrs2011

Looks like cd1 for me :(


----------



## foquita

NewMrs2011 said:


> Looks like cd1 for me :(

I'm so sorry :( :hugs: 

on the bright side though it's a new cycle! what's your plan of action? :) :hugs:


----------



## bnporter81

Go to chiralbalance.com and read about it...I think it sounds great. If you want to buy it I found a promo code for 15% off for new customers.


----------



## foquita

just going for a look now :) do you have PCOS too? :)


----------



## bnporter81

Chemical Nature of D-chiro-inositol

D-chiro-inositol (DCI) is a member of the B vitamin family. Most people naturally synthesize enough DCI as a part of healthy metabolism, making it from pinitol and myo-inositol, substances abundant in our diets and closely-related to D-chiro-inositol.

The role of D-chiro-inositol in Polycystic Ovarian Syndrome (PCOS)

DCI is used during insulin signal transduction, the bodys response to insulin. If DCI is deficient, insulin resistance can develop. There is evidence that women with PCOS do not make enough DCI and many women with PCOS are insulin resistant. This deficiency leads to too much testosterone and the symptoms of PCOS. In clinical trials, adding DCI as a supplement has been shown to address this deficiency and reduce the symptoms of PCOS.

Chiral Balance D-chiro-inositol

Chiral Balance is the first company throughout the world to sell D-chiro-inositol to the public. Since 2005, Chiral Balance has sold the highest-quality DCI, free of unnecessary additives and animal products. Chiral Balance is the only company to offer a money-back guarantee for D-chiro-inositol. We strive to make information available and answer questions about each customers individual situation ([email protected]). Chiral Balance strives to support the PCOS community any way we can.


----------



## bnporter81

foquita said:


> just going for a look now :) do you have PCOS too? :)

I haven't been to the doctor yet for any tests, but I have most of the symptoms...I figure this stuff couldn't hurt, though!:winkwink:


----------



## bnporter81

NewMrs2011 said:


> Looks like cd1 for me :(

sorry newmrs...at least you can start out fresh now:hugs:


----------



## foquita

ooohhh it looks great! I'll get some when I get paid, I think whigfield will be interested in this too! :) 

you should go and get tests :)


----------



## bnporter81

foquita said:


> ooohhh it looks great! I'll get some when I get paid, I think whigfield will be interested in this too! :)
> 
> you should go and get tests :)

Yeah, my doc thought it was a possibility I had it a few years ago when ttc my son...the issue got dropped because I conceived but now things seem worse so PCOS is very possible. The code is DCIFRIEND...that code saves more than the one on their website.


----------



## foquita

thanks :) I think it's an american website though so I'll have a look to see where I can get it in the uk :) I'll ask my doctor about it too before taking it just in case :D 

it looks amazing though, hope it works! :)


----------



## bnporter81

Foquita, I wanted to let you know I found some on Amazon...it's not the same brand but it's still d chiro inositol. It's also about half the price. I just ordered that so I'm going to give it a try. That might be a cheaper way to go if you like it.:thumbup:


----------



## MollyMalone

Hey! Havent been online today because I'm not feeling very well, havent even gone to work. I think its my tonsil again :(

Anyway, I'm just back from the FS. My Dr wasnt there, but I was seen by another Dr from her team. She was so nice. She turn the screen and even called DH to come over and hear the explanation.

On on ovary I had the string of pearls, and on the other I had 2 big follicles. She said they were aiming for just 1 but, 2 isnt bad. If I had 4 then they'd be concerned and tell me to stop bding this cycle. The only thing though is that the chances of my having twins if I were to get pregnant are multiplied by 3 compare to a natural cycle. I got a bit scared but she said it doesnt have to happen, I could not even get pregnant, and if I did only 1 egg could end up impanting, but just to keep in mind that I'm at a higher risk. OH was delighted about the possibility, me on the other side would rather just have 1, but I would be happy either way.

She told me I will most likely ovulate today, but it could be tomoro, and since we BD'd last nite and the nite before we should wait until tomoro (the 8th), then either the 10th or the 11th and then the 14th.

If I don't get pregnant I dont have to go back unless I do 4 cycles and nothing since this dose seems to be working well...


----------



## Rachel789

Molly-thats great news, it sounds like you got good timing with your Bding schedule I hope you catch that eggie!

Foquita-YAYYYY for EWCM! :happydance: I am so happy for you I hope you get your BFP! Maybe the soy helped, it sounds like that must have been it!

newmrs-sorry AF got you, but at least you can start a fresh new cycle and hopefully O earlier! 

Sorry if I missed anyone a lot has been going on here since last night!


----------



## Rachel789

Last night after we Bd'ed I had a little light pink spotting again, this also happened a couple times last cycle. I never had this until I started Vitex but I have could not find anyone else that experienced this with the Vitex so maybe it is just a coincidence this started happenning after starting Vitex. I made a drs. appt. just to be safe and get it checked out and while I am there I will discuss my irregular cycles. I couldnt get in until a month from now and at that point I will have been off the pill for almost 8 months so hopefully based on my weird cycles they will investigate what is going on!


----------



## foquita

I'll have a look bn, thank you :hugs: I hadn't heard of it before so you have enlightened me :D 

Molly, that's fab news and you're covered with the BDing so fingers crossed you catch the egg first time! :hugs: 
thanks rach :) if I am indeed ovulating I would definitely attribute it to the soy! :D I haven't ovulated since november! we'll see, I'm just going to continue as normal and wait and see if AF comes in 11 days time :) if she does then at least I'll know that I know my own body! I've got the doctor to look forward to too :)


----------



## foquita

I hope the do investigate rach, it would be stupid for them not to because it's not like at the exact one year mark anything will change! doctors can be so daft sometimes!


----------



## Rachel789

I think the one year thing is the insurance companies thing. I am going to see her because my cycles are irregular so I would think that warrents testing to see what is wrong. But who knows, I guess I will have to wait and see!


----------



## foquita

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you :D


----------



## foquita

we don't have health insurance in the UK by the way and they still say a year, they only did my tests at 9 months because I had long, irregular cycles/no periods :) so I think there is a chance they will do tests now because your cycles are irregular :) anything over 4 days difference is classed as irregular according to my women's guide to dealing with PCOS hehe :)


----------



## Rachel789

foquita said:


> we don't have health insurance in the UK by the way and they still say a year, they only did my tests at 9 months because I had long, irregular cycles/no periods :) so I think there is a chance they will do tests now because your cycles are irregular :) anything over 4 days difference is classed as irregular according to my women's guide to dealing with PCOS hehe :)

Thats good to know, I hope they help me I want answers! I wonder too if I have PCOS. I have ovulated every cycle but still my cycles are irregular. Do you know if clomid is helpful for ladies with pcos?


----------



## bnporter81

Hi girls, I've got a question...I've been checking out anovulatory charts on FF and I noticed how so many of them didn't have an ovulation pattern, but they still got AF in a reasonable number of cycle days. How does that work? I'm not ovulating or getting AF regularly...I guess I kind of assumed if you don't ovulate, you don't get AF. How come some women don't ovulate but still get AF? Probably some of them used a drug to bring on bleeding, but surely not all of them...


----------



## bnporter81

Rachel789 said:


> foquita said:
> 
> 
> we don't have health insurance in the UK by the way and they still say a year, they only did my tests at 9 months because I had long, irregular cycles/no periods :) so I think there is a chance they will do tests now because your cycles are irregular :) anything over 4 days difference is classed as irregular according to my women's guide to dealing with PCOS hehe :)
> 
> Thats good to know, I hope they help me I want answers! I wonder too if I have PCOS. I have ovulated every cycle but still my cycles are irregular. Do you know if clomid is helpful for ladies with pcos?Click to expand...

I would think clomid would be helpful...pretty sure I've heard of that being something doctors offer to patients with AF to get them ovulating when TTC.


----------



## bnporter81

ooops, I mean they offer it to patients with PCOS, not AF...sorry, not thinking right:wacko:


----------



## foquita

it's called breakthrough bleeding I think bn, I'm sure seabean or cmwilson know and will be able to explain as I've seen one of them explaining it to someone else :) might even have been me :haha: 

I think my last cycle was anovulatory but the two before that weren't. 

rach, I've seen loads of people with PCOS on this site who have taken/are taking Clomid. I'm hoping they'll give me it! someone told me that they will check if my cysts are giving off hormones and if they're not I'll be able to take Clomid :) fingers firmly crossed! :D


----------



## Rachel789

bnporter81 said:


> Hi girls, I've got a question...I've been checking out anovulatory charts on FF and I noticed how so many of them didn't have an ovulation pattern, but they still got AF in a reasonable number of cycle days. How does that work? I'm not ovulating or getting AF regularly...I guess I kind of assumed if you don't ovulate, you don't get AF. How come some women don't ovulate but still get AF? Probably some of them used a drug to bring on bleeding, but surely not all of them...

I think the reason is that the uterine lining builds up so much that it eventually just sheds if O doesnt take place in a reasonable amount of time. Everyone is different though because as you know some people can go a couple months and then O and get a normal AF and some can go 40 days and not O then just get AF because their body decided it wanted to shed the uterine lining.


----------



## foquita

yeah, some women have normal 28day cycles but don't ovulate! crazy :wacko:


----------



## MollyMalone

Rachel789 said:


> I think the one year thing is the insurance companies thing. I am going to see her because my cycles are irregular so I would think that warrents testing to see what is wrong. But who knows, I guess I will have to wait and see!

Over here (Spain) is the other way around. If you go public you have to wait a year, or even 2 if they think you are young, it doesnt matter if you have PCOS or anything.

I'm going private so that means things go a whole lot quicker and I don't really have to wait for anything.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

foquita said:


> yeah, some women have normal 28day cycles but don't ovulate! crazy :wacko:

One of my friend is one of them


----------



## Rachel789

foquita said:


> it's called breakthrough bleeding I think bn, I'm sure seabean or cmwilson know and will be able to explain as I've seen one of them explaining it to someone else :) might even have been me :haha:
> 
> I think my last cycle was anovulatory but the two before that weren't.
> 
> rach, I've seen loads of people with PCOS on this site who have taken/are taking Clomid. I'm hoping they'll give me it! someone told me that they will check if my cysts are giving off hormones and if they're not I'll be able to take Clomid :) fingers firmly crossed! :D

I hope it works for you and you can get on clomid soon!


----------



## cmwilson

Newmrs-Sorry about AF but CD 1 is full of possibilities!! Do you have a plan? Soy seems so tempting!

Foquita-Woohoo EWCM! So exciting! Get BDing! :happydance:

Molly-Oooo twins! Hope you catch that eggy or eggies! Hope you'll be added to our BFPs this month! :thumbup:

Rach-I hope you can get some answers. I've got my appointment on the 21st. I can't wait to maybe get some answers.

Bn-What Rachel said is dead on, the lining eventually builds up and needs to shed. It sucks. Now, when I had my 117 day cycle I don't think I would have had a period if I hadn't taken Provera.


----------



## whigfield

@foquita Yay! BD time! :dance:

@NewMrs2011 I'm really sorry hon :( :hugs:

@bnporter81 & foquita Let me know how you get on with that stuff. :o

@Molly I am crazy excited for you!

@Molly You live in Spain? Are you spanish native? I lived in Spain for 4 years before - what part of Spain do you live in? :o


----------



## whigfield

Hmmmm.. Lots of EWCM, so went and BD'd anyway. Is it even possible to O this early???


----------



## MommyDream

whigfield said:


> Hmmmm.. Lots of EWCM, so went and BD'd anyway. Is it even possible to O this early???

Good luck!!!

AFM - DH is out this evening... I have lost all control on the eating healthy front. When he is gone, I eat ice cream to relieve stress... haha 

I have problems!!!:cry:


----------



## Rachel789

I have been having some of the best ewcm I have ever seen to date today! I really hope I am going to O soon. OPK was negative again but I am hoping to see a positive in the next couple days and have a normal cycle for once.[-o&lt;


----------



## MommyDream

Rachel789 said:


> I have been having some of the best ewcm I have ever seen to date today! I really hope I am going to O soon. OPK was negative again but I am hoping to see a positive in the next couple days and have a normal cycle for once.[-o&lt;

:sex: tons!!! Woo hoo!! That is great news!


----------



## manny82

ladies i had very dull cramps last night Not sharp at all, but ached all night even into my legs.
this afternoon i had watery discharge,bloated. Having headaches occasionally..m nt so positive this cycle.


----------



## NewMrs2011

I need help...

This is probably a really stupid question, but what's the difference between spotting and light bleeding? I was sure AF had arrived this afternoon because I had blood but it was more a pinky/brown colour, not bright red. I don't have as much tonight but is still the same colour. I'm just a bit worried that I dont get normal bright red blood type periods. 

If it is AF should I also be worried that it came so soon after ov (9dpo)? 

I wish I hadn't taken pics of the hpts I done on Sunday, I keep looking at it because I was convinced I had a bfp, and it's torturing me. I'm also watching One Born Every Minute but I can't bring myself to switch it off. I'd even give birth on the telly if it meant I could have a baby of my own. I've resorted to munching my way through an easter egg in an attempt to get over my worries lol


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Ugh I'm start to cramp like really really bad


----------



## bnporter81

cmwilson said:


> Newmrs-Sorry about AF but CD 1 is full of possibilities!! Do you have a plan? Soy seems so tempting!
> 
> Foquita-Woohoo EWCM! So exciting! Get BDing! :happydance:
> 
> Molly-Oooo twins! Hope you catch that eggy or eggies! Hope you'll be added to our BFPs this month! :thumbup:
> 
> Rach-I hope you can get some answers. I've got my appointment on the 21st. I can't wait to maybe get some answers.
> 
> Bn-What Rachel said is dead on, the lining eventually builds up and needs to shed. It sucks. Now, when I had my 117 day cycle I don't think I would have had a period if I hadn't taken Provera.

Yeah, apparently my body with my 64 day cycle hasn't decided the lining has needed to shed yet...you would think so after this long!:dohh:


----------



## MommyDream

bnporter81 said:


> Yeah, apparently my body with my 64 day cycle hasn't decided the lining has needed to shed yet...you would think so after this long!:dohh:

:hugs:


----------



## sweetthang24

hi all, 

We are TTC#2 at the moment. have been ntnp since june last year and now i think my cycle is back to normal we are TTC. 

I have really long cycles and am never sure when i ovulate. My last cycle was 77 days but its has been as long as 99 days. 

I have started charting to give me a hint of when i might ovulate and i am on day 7 of my cycle now. 

I hope you dont mind me joining, it would be nice to talk to other ladies who experience the same obstacles as me. 

Good luck for all your :bfp:'s


----------



## whigfield

NewMrs2011 said:


> I need help...
> 
> This is probably a really stupid question, but what's the difference between spotting and light bleeding? I was sure AF had arrived this afternoon because I had blood but it was more a pinky/brown colour, not bright red. I don't have as much tonight but is still the same colour. I'm just a bit worried that I dont get normal bright red blood type periods.
> 
> If it is AF should I also be worried that it came so soon after ov (9dpo)?
> 
> I wish I hadn't taken pics of the hpts I done on Sunday, I keep looking at it because I was convinced I had a bfp, and it's torturing me. I'm also watching One Born Every Minute but I can't bring myself to switch it off. I'd even give birth on the telly if it meant I could have a baby of my own. I've resorted to munching my way through an easter egg in an attempt to get over my worries lol

I class spotting as blood when you wipe that doesn't leave a stain in your undies. If it is AF I'd look into taking b6? :hugs:


----------



## whigfield

sweetthang24 said:


> hi all,
> 
> We are TTC#2 at the moment. have been ntnp since june last year and now i think my cycle is back to normal we are TTC.
> 
> I have really long cycles and am never sure when i ovulate. My last cycle was 77 days but its has been as long as 99 days.
> 
> I have started charting to give me a hint of when i might ovulate and i am on day 7 of my cycle now.
> 
> I hope you dont mind me joining, it would be nice to talk to other ladies who experience the same obstacles as me.
> 
> Good luck for all your :bfp:'s

Welcome! :wave:

Do you have a link to your chart? Have you considered trying Agnus Castus? Do you know if you have PCOS? :flower:


----------



## NewMrs2011

whigfield said:


> NewMrs2011 said:
> 
> 
> I need help...
> 
> This is probably a really stupid question, but what's the difference between spotting and light bleeding? I was sure AF had arrived this afternoon because I had blood but it was more a pinky/brown colour, not bright red. I don't have as much tonight but is still the same colour. I'm just a bit worried that I dont get normal bright red blood type periods.
> 
> If it is AF should I also be worried that it came so soon after ov (9dpo)?
> 
> I wish I hadn't taken pics of the hpts I done on Sunday, I keep looking at it because I was convinced I had a bfp, and it's torturing me. I'm also watching One Born Every Minute but I can't bring myself to switch it off. I'd even give birth on the telly if it meant I could have a baby of my own. I've resorted to munching my way through an easter egg in an attempt to get over my worries lol
> 
> I class spotting as blood when you wipe that doesn't leave a stain in your undies. If it is AF I'd look into taking b6? :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Whigfield :hugs: hope you are well. 

I did have that but now its practically stopped. I wonder if my cd1 should have been Monday because that's when I first had it. Who knows...I think I'll just keep taking the AC, temping and trying to lose weight and see how it goes til I see the doctor in may. Least I have my holiday to look forward to in the meantime


----------



## MollyMalone

I woke up with a fever which messed up my temps, didnt even record it today, so I've decided not to chart for the rest of the month.
Do people always feel ovulation?? Dr said I would ovulate either last night or today, and to be honest I dont feel a thing pain wise.



whigfield said:


> @foquita Yay! BD time! :dance:
> 
> @NewMrs2011 I'm really sorry hon :( :hugs:
> 
> @bnporter81 & foquita Let me know how you get on with that stuff. :o
> 
> @Molly I am crazy excited for you!
> 
> @Molly You live in Spain? Are you spanish native? I lived in Spain for 4 years before - what part of Spain do you live in? :o

I live in Madrid. My story is a bit confusing. I'm from Brazil, was born in Sao Paulo, but moved to Madrid when I was 5. Then at 15 I moved to Ireland, finished school, and went to college.
One summer I came back for a weeks holiday and met DH. Spent the rest of college back and forth, and moved back for good once I was done to get married.
So moved back at the end of september last year, and got married in october.

Where did you live? U must be fluent in spanish then!


----------



## foquita

I lived in spain too :happydance: 

we didn't get a chance to BD last night because I had to stay at my mum's :cry: ive got more EWCM today though so I don't think I ovulated yesterday, but if I ovulate today it'll be 3 days since I had sex :cry: :cry: 

ovulation tomorrow would be ideal really :haha:


----------



## bnporter81

foquita said:


> I lived in spain too :happydance:
> 
> we didn't get a chance to BD last night because I had to stay at my mum's :cry: ive got more EWCM today though so I don't think I ovulated yesterday, but if I ovulate today it'll be 3 days since I had sex :cry: :cry:
> 
> ovulation tomorrow would be ideal really :haha:

Can you BD tonight?


----------



## whigfield

NewMrs2011 said:


> whigfield said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewMrs2011 said:
> 
> 
> I need help...
> 
> This is probably a really stupid question, but what's the difference between spotting and light bleeding? I was sure AF had arrived this afternoon because I had blood but it was more a pinky/brown colour, not bright red. I don't have as much tonight but is still the same colour. I'm just a bit worried that I dont get normal bright red blood type periods.
> 
> If it is AF should I also be worried that it came so soon after ov (9dpo)?
> 
> I wish I hadn't taken pics of the hpts I done on Sunday, I keep looking at it because I was convinced I had a bfp, and it's torturing me. I'm also watching One Born Every Minute but I can't bring myself to switch it off. I'd even give birth on the telly if it meant I could have a baby of my own. I've resorted to munching my way through an easter egg in an attempt to get over my worries lol
> 
> I class spotting as blood when you wipe that doesn't leave a stain in your undies. If it is AF I'd look into taking b6? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Whigfield :hugs: hope you are well.
> 
> I did have that but now its practically stopped. I wonder if my cd1 should have been Monday because that's when I first had it. Who knows...I think I'll just keep taking the AC, temping and trying to lose weight and see how it goes til I see the doctor in may. Least I have my holiday to look forward to in the meantimeClick to expand...

If that's all you had without any true flow I'd say you're still in for the running :thumbup:


----------



## whigfield

MollyMalone said:


> I woke up with a fever which messed up my temps, didnt even record it today, so I've decided not to chart for the rest of the month.
> Do people always feel ovulation?? Dr said I would ovulate either last night or today, and to be honest I dont feel a thing pain wise.
> 
> 
> 
> whigfield said:
> 
> 
> @foquita Yay! BD time! :dance:
> 
> @NewMrs2011 I'm really sorry hon :( :hugs:
> 
> @bnporter81 & foquita Let me know how you get on with that stuff. :o
> 
> @Molly I am crazy excited for you!
> 
> @Molly You live in Spain? Are you spanish native? I lived in Spain for 4 years before - what part of Spain do you live in? :o
> 
> I live in Madrid. My story is a bit confusing. I'm from Brazil, was born in Sao Paulo, but moved to Madrid when I was 5. Then at 15 I moved to Ireland, finished school, and went to college.
> One summer I came back for a weeks holiday and met DH. Spent the rest of college back and forth, and moved back for good once I was done to get married.
> So moved back at the end of september last year, and got married in october.
> 
> Where did you live? U must be fluent in spanish then!Click to expand...

Oh wow! You have travelled a lot! :thumbup:

I lived in Torrevieja, on the Costa Blanca.. And fluent? Ummm.. I wish. I could have decent conversations but I've forgotten even that lately.. :blush: :nope:


----------



## whigfield

foquita said:


> I lived in spain too :happydance:
> 
> we didn't get a chance to BD last night because I had to stay at my mum's :cry: ive got more EWCM today though so I don't think I ovulated yesterday, but if I ovulate today it'll be 3 days since I had sex :cry: :cry:
> 
> ovulation tomorrow would be ideal really :haha:

How awesome! What part?

You can't BD today foq? :flower:


----------



## Rachel789

foquita get BDing today then just to be safe! If you still have ewcm then maybe either today or tomorrow will be o day.

We finally got DH's SA results back after a month :wacko: They didn't even bother to call us we had to call them once last week and they said dr. didn't look yet then we called again today and they said oh yea we have it here, Dh was like ummm why didn't you call me then? They said because it looked normal and when results are normal we don't typically call :dohh:

They did say everything looked good but the motility was a little under average, they like to see above 50 his was 47, they said not a huge cause for concern but it could make it a little more difficult for the sperm to travel to the egg, I am thinking well that is what I need them to do!! :growlmad:

Does anyone know if this is a cause for concern? The dr. didnt seem to think so but of course I am a little worried. :nope:


----------



## seabean

Hi everyone! I haven't been on a few days b/c I have been super busy w/ work. I hope you are all doing well!

FF (and me) thought I ovulated CD 15, but took my lines away yesterday b/c my temp plummeted again. But then yesterday I got EWCM all day, which I haven't really seen too much of before. :happydance: When I got home, I had an ALMOST + OPK! :happydance: So I really hope that I ovulate soon and FF gives me my lines back! :) I wish I could test another OPK during the day today, but peeing into a cup in the stall at work would be super awkward if I got caught :blush:
*
CD20 OPK*


----------



## Rachel789

That looks positive to me!! Get BD'ing :happydance:


----------



## seabean

Rachel789 said:


> foquita get BDing today then just to be safe! If you still have ewcm then maybe either today or tomorrow will be o day.
> 
> We finally got DH's SA results back after a month :wacko: They didn't even bother to call us we had to call them once last week and they said dr. didn't look yet then we called again today and they said oh yea we have it here, Dh was like ummm why didn't you call me then? They said because it looked normal and when results are normal we don't typically call :dohh:
> 
> They did say everything looked good but the motility was a little under average, they like to see above 50 his was 47, they said not a huge cause for concern but it could make it a little more difficult for the sperm to travel to the egg, I am thinking well that is what I need them to do!! :growlmad:
> 
> Does anyone know if this is a cause for concern? The dr. didnt seem to think so but of course I am a little worried. :nope:

I don't know much about sperm :spermy: tests, sorry :( 

I forgot to welcome the newbies! WELCOME!:drunk:


----------



## rmsh1

Finally it seems I may have my watery CM! This is CD24 for me, and I normally get EWCM about two days after watery starts. So this will have officially been my longest cycle yet. Can't believe how happy it makes me to see that watery CM! 

Will try OPK tonight, its only 2.50pm here and I wont get home til 5.30pm, so gotta try to hold my bladder contents til then!


----------



## Rachel789

Yes me too, Welcome newbies!! :wave:


----------



## Rachel789

rmsh1 said:


> Finally it seems I may have my watery CM! This is CD24 for me, and I normally get EWCM about two days after watery starts. So this will have officially been my longest cycle yet. Can't believe how happy it makes me to see that watery CM!
> 
> Will try OPK tonight, its only 2.50pm here and I wont get home til 5.30pm, so gotta try to hold my bladder contents til then!

Thats great news! 

I hope what I saw yesterday was ewcm, I am going to check my cm again today, I had to wait a bit to get DH's left overs from last night out of the way :blush:


----------



## rmsh1

Rachel789 said:


> rmsh1 said:
> 
> 
> Finally it seems I may have my watery CM! This is CD24 for me, and I normally get EWCM about two days after watery starts. So this will have officially been my longest cycle yet. Can't believe how happy it makes me to see that watery CM!
> 
> Will try OPK tonight, its only 2.50pm here and I wont get home til 5.30pm, so gotta try to hold my bladder contents til then!
> 
> Thats great news!
> 
> I hope what I saw yesterday was ewcm, I am going to check my cm again today, I had to wait a bit to get DH's left overs from last night out of the way :blush:Click to expand...

Haha yes I had leftovers yesterday, so am hopeful that today's CM is truely watery CM. We are still BDing every two days, and are due to perform tonight, so might start BDing daily now

Is that your cat Rachel?


----------



## Rachel789

Yes I had to put him up for my avatar, your kitties picture inspired me!

I just checked and found more ewcm! It has to be because it stretched about 3-4 inches and I was able to do the water test with in this time and it clumped into a ball and sunk to the bottom so it must be ewcm :happydance:


----------



## rmsh1

Rachel789 said:


> Yes I had to put him up for my avatar, your kitties picture inspired me!
> 
> I just checked and found more ewcm! It has to be because it stretched about 3-4 inches and I was able to do the water test with in this time and it clumped into a ball and sunk to the bottom so it must be ewcm :happydance:

Yay! Hope you are BDing every day now!

Hopefully my EWCM is on its way too, I have never actually tried to stretch it but will this time. It is pretty sad but whenever I have been to the bathroom recently, I have been bearing down to push out anything for me to look at! That's how much I have been waiting for it to hurry up!

I also have to keep using my microscope too, it is supposed to be good at telling when you actually ovulate rather than beforehand, so will be interesting to see. I used it this morning, and got nothing, so maybe tomorrow it be transitional


----------



## seabean

Question for everyone - 

I have the paperwork for a 21-day progesterone blood draw. Today is CD21, but I haven't ovulated yet, so it seems pointless for me to do. However, I think I may be due to O either today or tomorrow if my ovaries cooperate with the LH surge. 

So, should I wait a few days for this invaluable progesterone test? Or should I get it done anyway today? If I don't end up ovulating soon, then I will wish I had gotten it done b/c they said if I don't ovulate they would refer me to a fertility specialist. But if I DO, then I would want this test in a few days to confirm it. Hmmm.


----------



## whigfield

Rachel789 said:


> foquita get BDing today then just to be safe! If you still have ewcm then maybe either today or tomorrow will be o day.
> 
> We finally got DH's SA results back after a month :wacko: They didn't even bother to call us we had to call them once last week and they said dr. didn't look yet then we called again today and they said oh yea we have it here, Dh was like ummm why didn't you call me then? They said because it looked normal and when results are normal we don't typically call :dohh:
> 
> They did say everything looked good but the motility was a little under average, they like to see above 50 his was 47, they said not a huge cause for concern but it could make it a little more difficult for the sperm to travel to the egg, I am thinking well that is what I need them to do!! :growlmad:
> 
> Does anyone know if this is a cause for concern? The dr. didnt seem to think so but of course I am a little worried. :nope:

If the doctor told you not to worry then don't worry hon, maybe try the staying with hips elevated for 20 mins after BDing to give the spermies a little helping hand? :flower:


----------



## whigfield

seabean said:


> Hi everyone! I haven't been on a few days b/c I have been super busy w/ work. I hope you are all doing well!
> 
> FF (and me) thought I ovulated CD 15, but took my lines away yesterday b/c my temp plummeted again. But then yesterday I got EWCM all day, which I haven't really seen too much of before. :happydance: When I got home, I had an ALMOST + OPK! :happydance: So I really hope that I ovulate soon and FF gives me my lines back! :) I wish I could test another OPK during the day today, but peeing into a cup in the stall at work would be super awkward if I got caught :blush:
> *
> CD20 OPK*
> View attachment 350409

So exciting! Definitely positive! BD away!!


----------



## foquita

bnporter81 said:


> foquita said:
> 
> 
> I lived in spain too :happydance:
> 
> we didn't get a chance to BD last night because I had to stay at my mum's :cry: ive got more EWCM today though so I don't think I ovulated yesterday, but if I ovulate today it'll be 3 days since I had sex :cry: :cry:
> 
> ovulation tomorrow would be ideal really :haha:
> 
> Can you BD tonight?Click to expand...

yeah but I think it'll be too late :cry:


----------



## whigfield

seabean said:


> Question for everyone -
> 
> I have the paperwork for a 21-day progesterone blood draw. Today is CD21, but I haven't ovulated yet, so it seems pointless for me to do. However, I think I may be due to O either today or tomorrow if my ovaries cooperate with the LH surge.
> 
> So, should I wait a few days for this invaluable progesterone test? Or should I get it done anyway today? If I don't end up ovulating soon, then I will wish I had gotten it done b/c they said if I don't ovulate they would refer me to a fertility specialist. But if I DO, then I would want this test in a few days to confirm it. Hmmm.

I'd wait. Isn't the point of the 21 day test to check your progesterone 7 days after ovulation? :shrug:


----------



## whigfield

foquita said:


> bnporter81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foquita said:
> 
> 
> I lived in spain too :happydance:
> 
> we didn't get a chance to BD last night because I had to stay at my mum's :cry: ive got more EWCM today though so I don't think I ovulated yesterday, but if I ovulate today it'll be 3 days since I had sex :cry: :cry:
> 
> ovulation tomorrow would be ideal really :haha:
> 
> Can you BD tonight?Click to expand...
> 
> yeah but I think it'll be too late :cry:Click to expand...

As soon as hubby gets home from work, pounce him! :haha:

Don't worry, they say the egg is viable for fertilization for up to 12 hours after ovulation though don't they?


----------



## Rachel789

whigfield said:


> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> foquita get BDing today then just to be safe! If you still have ewcm then maybe either today or tomorrow will be o day.
> 
> We finally got DH's SA results back after a month :wacko: They didn't even bother to call us we had to call them once last week and they said dr. didn't look yet then we called again today and they said oh yea we have it here, Dh was like ummm why didn't you call me then? They said because it looked normal and when results are normal we don't typically call :dohh:
> 
> They did say everything looked good but the motility was a little under average, they like to see above 50 his was 47, they said not a huge cause for concern but it could make it a little more difficult for the sperm to travel to the egg, I am thinking well that is what I need them to do!! :growlmad:
> 
> Does anyone know if this is a cause for concern? The dr. didnt seem to think so but of course I am a little worried. :nope:
> 
> If the doctor told you not to worry then don't worry hon, maybe try the staying with hips elevated for 20 mins after BDing to give the spermies a little helping hand? :flower:Click to expand...

That what I have been wondering if that would be helpful to elevate. Right now I just lay down for 15-20 mins but if the motility isnt the best I would think it would help the swimmers if gravity was in their favor.


----------



## Rachel789

rmsh1 said:


> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> Yes I had to put him up for my avatar, your kitties picture inspired me!
> 
> I just checked and found more ewcm! It has to be because it stretched about 3-4 inches and I was able to do the water test with in this time and it clumped into a ball and sunk to the bottom so it must be ewcm :happydance:
> 
> Yay! Hope you are BDing every day now!
> 
> Hopefully my EWCM is on its way too, I have never actually tried to stretch it but will this time. It is pretty sad but whenever I have been to the bathroom recently, I have been bearing down to push out anything for me to look at! That's how much I have been waiting for it to hurry up!
> 
> I also have to keep using my microscope too, it is supposed to be good at telling when you actually ovulate rather than beforehand, so will be interesting to see. I used it this morning, and got nothing, so maybe tomorrow it be transitionalClick to expand...

So funny I do the same thing, everytime I go to the bathroom I am pushing out as much as a I can to get a good sample :rofl:


----------



## foquita

great OPK seabean :happydance: 

@whigfield, i lived in reus :) near barcelona! 

I will BD tonight but im full of dread in case it's too late :( 

is it the full moon tonight in the Uk? 

rach, I don't know anything about SA but would your hubby taking zinc help perhaps? it's only 3% off normal so don't worry :hugs:


----------



## sweetthang24

whigfield said:


> sweetthang24 said:
> 
> 
> hi all,
> 
> We are TTC#2 at the moment. have been ntnp since june last year and now i think my cycle is back to normal we are TTC.
> 
> I have really long cycles and am never sure when i ovulate. My last cycle was 77 days but its has been as long as 99 days.
> 
> I have started charting to give me a hint of when i might ovulate and i am on day 7 of my cycle now.
> 
> I hope you dont mind me joining, it would be nice to talk to other ladies who experience the same obstacles as me.
> 
> Good luck for all your :bfp:'s
> 
> Welcome! :wave:
> 
> Do you have a link to your chart? Have you considered trying Agnus Castus? Do you know if you have PCOS? :flower:Click to expand...

Ive not been logging online, just on paper but i will start one so others can see what they think. 

I've not heard of Agnus Castus, what it is?

I've had an internal scan really recently as i went through a bleed for 4 months constantly but the gyne said they couldn't find any cysts or fibroids so im guessing not?


----------



## NewMrs2011

whigfield said:


> NewMrs2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whigfield said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewMrs2011 said:
> 
> 
> I need help...
> 
> This is probably a really stupid question, but what's the difference between spotting and light bleeding? I was sure AF had arrived this afternoon because I had blood but it was more a pinky/brown colour, not bright red. I don't have as much tonight but is still the same colour. I'm just a bit worried that I dont get normal bright red blood type periods.
> 
> If it is AF should I also be worried that it came so soon after ov (9dpo)?
> 
> I wish I hadn't taken pics of the hpts I done on Sunday, I keep looking at it because I was convinced I had a bfp, and it's torturing me. I'm also watching One Born Every Minute but I can't bring myself to switch it off. I'd even give birth on the telly if it meant I could have a baby of my own. I've resorted to munching my way through an easter egg in an attempt to get over my worries lol
> 
> I class spotting as blood when you wipe that doesn't leave a stain in your undies. If it is AF I'd look into taking b6? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Whigfield :hugs: hope you are well.
> 
> I did have that but now its practically stopped. I wonder if my cd1 should have been Monday because that's when I first had it. Who knows...I think I'll just keep taking the AC, temping and trying to lose weight and see how it goes til I see the doctor in may. Least I have my holiday to look forward to in the meantimeClick to expand...
> 
> If that's all you had without any true flow I'd say you're still in for the running :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yeah I don't think it's cd 1 yet however I'm having the strangest spotting, it's small clumps of brown blood but it's not wet, it's very dry. Has anyone else ever had anything like this? In also getting sharp pains in my righr ovary area this afternoon.


----------



## manny82

Ladies---Happy International Women's Day


----------



## raventtc

hello all!! wow yesterday was a bad day for me, i was soooo not feeling myself. I was down and couldn't get up and then of course my oldest was sassy and that just pushed me over the hill :cry: Feeling a ton better today, this am i had the lowest temp yet....still dealing with my allergies (man oh man).


----------



## Rachel789

I am so upset I took another OPK today and the 4th neg 4 days in a row. Now I am wondering if 1. My body tried to o and failed again. or 2. What I was seeing was just sperm and not ewcm.

I thought sperm wasn't crystal clear and stretchy though?? I mean it was really clear and stretched about 4 inches and even passed the water test. I dunno what to think anymore but I am getting so annoyed with this process. :cry:

I noticed a little of what I thought was ewcm this morning but now I have been checking all afternoon and I am starting to feel more on the dry side.


----------



## manny82

Ladies 
I had really watery cm CD 22. Today I m CD 24 this afternoon I had stringy clear discharge that stretched apart between my fingers.. My last cycle was 40 days.. my average cycle is 38 days.. Does it means m ovulating!!


----------



## bnporter81

Guess what girls...!! I have had EWCM since yesterday and I just got 3 different brand IC tests to come out positive, plus I did a clearblue digital and got a smiley face!:happydance::happydance:I am so happy. The best part is DH and I just BD'd a few hours ago and now we can have a chance to again tomorrow.:thumbup:


----------



## manny82

bnporter81 said:


> Guess what girls...!! I have had EWCM since yesterday and I just got 3 different brand IC tests to come out positive, plus I did a clearblue digital and got a smiley face!:happydance::happydance:I am so happy. The best part is DH and I just BD'd a few hours ago and now we can have a chance to again tomorrow.:thumbup:

porter what is your cd?


----------



## MommyDream

Hey ladies! So much to catch up on! Good luck to all those with ewcm and about to ovulate! 

I haven't ovulated but had creamy white cm... Has anyone had that prior to o? Seems very strange to me...


----------



## bnporter81

manny82 said:


> bnporter81 said:
> 
> 
> Guess what girls...!! I have had EWCM since yesterday and I just got 3 different brand IC tests to come out positive, plus I did a clearblue digital and got a smiley face!:happydance::happydance:I am so happy. The best part is DH and I just BD'd a few hours ago and now we can have a chance to again tomorrow.:thumbup:
> 
> porter what is your cd?Click to expand...

Today is day 64


----------



## manny82

bnporter81 said:


> manny82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bnporter81 said:
> 
> 
> Guess what girls...!! I have had EWCM since yesterday and I just got 3 different brand IC tests to come out positive, plus I did a clearblue digital and got a smiley face!:happydance::happydance:I am so happy. The best part is DH and I just BD'd a few hours ago and now we can have a chance to again tomorrow.:thumbup:
> 
> porter what is your cd?Click to expand...
> 
> Today is day 64Click to expand...

:dust:
G/L


----------



## Lisa92881

Seabean - Wahoo! Nice!

Foquita - I hope the timing works out. You should be good if you're still having EWCM!

Rachel - Don't worry too much about your hubby's SA. My hubby's showed motility at 40, my clinic said it should be above 60. It also showed total count was low at 48 (they want it aboce 60) and kinetics was low (don't even know what that means, lol). Clearly that didn't stop one swimmer from getting where he/she needed to be!! It can and will happen for you. Any SA is just a snapshot in time, and so many things can affect it. Don't worry! :hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

Lisa92881 said:


> Seabean - Wahoo! Nice!
> 
> Foquita - I hope the timing works out. You should be good if you're still having EWCM!
> 
> Rachel - Don't worry too much about your hubby's SA. My hubby's showed motility at 40, my clinic said it should be above 60. It also showed total count was low at 48 (they want it aboce 60) and kinetics was low (don't even know what that means, lol). Clearly that didn't stop one swimmer from getting where he/she needed to be!! It can and will happen for you. Any SA is just a snapshot in time, and so many things can affect it. Don't worry! :hugs:

Thanks Lisa-it obviously didn't stop you from getting pregnant so that makes me feel better! How have you been? Are you feeling ok?


----------



## rmsh1

Rachel789 said:


> I am so upset I took another OPK today and the 4th neg 4 days in a row. Now I am wondering if 1. My body tried to o and failed again. or 2. What I was seeing was just sperm and not ewcm.
> 
> I thought sperm wasn't crystal clear and stretchy though?? I mean it was really clear and stretched about 4 inches and even passed the water test. I dunno what to think anymore but I am getting so annoyed with this process. :cry:
> 
> I noticed a little of what I thought was ewcm this morning but now I have been checking all afternoon and I am starting to feel more on the dry side.

If the EWCM keeps up, just keep testing! After all my excitement at watery CM yesterday, I still got -ve OPK. I have been testing with OPKs every day for the last week, still not positive! We just have to keep persevering!


----------



## foquita

Rach, I would definitely say it was EWCM! sperm isn't stretchy at all I don't think, although it does solidify in water ... I'm not sure what ewcm does in water? you could have missed your surge, also im sure that mommydream had ovulation confirmed by ultrasound but had never had a positive OPK, so don't worry :hugs: what are your temps telling you? 

bnporter, that's absolutely great news about the positive OPK! :D fingers crossed you catch the egg :hugs: 

Manny, it sounds like you are going to ovulate :) 

we finally got to :sex: last night and it was amazing :cloud9: so if I did ovulate yesterday I would have BDed O-3, O and O+1, don't think that's enough but you never know! 

Mommydream, I don't know what creamy white means before ovulation, I think you're waiting until it's clear and wet :) when do you have another ultrasound?


----------



## raventtc

Hi 

well i have to head out to work today, i am on cd9 my temp this am went up. Our weekend is looking busy so might now be on too much. I do have a question i am going to bd every other day starting with cd7....anyone do this? If i am not sure when i o how would i know to increase the bd days??


----------



## whigfield

raventtc said:


> Hi
> 
> well i have to head out to work today, i am on cd9 my temp this am went up. Our weekend is looking busy so might now be on too much. I do have a question i am going to bd every other day starting with cd7....anyone do this? If i am not sure when i o how would i know to increase the bd days??

I'm CD9 today and planning to BD at least every other day, and every day when I see watery or EWCM. Will take OPKs then too. :thumbup:


----------



## Rachel789

Temp is still down and I have been pretty dry cm wise ever since I saw a little more ewcm yesterday in the morning. I was dry the latter part of the day yesterday and again this morning. So either it was ewcm and my body is playing yet another cruel joke on me or it was just left overs and I was wrong. Either way I am extremely disappointed because that means being that this is CD 19 today I will have another long crappy cycle, it just never gets better and it doesnt seem like the vitex is doing anything for me. I have been on it for about 2.5 months now and nothing. I will give it at the most one more cycle after this but if I don't see any difference at all I am stopping it.


----------



## seabean

Rachel789 said:


> Temp is still down and I have been pretty dry cm wise ever since I saw a little more ewcm yesterday in the morning. I was dry the latter part of the day yesterday and again this morning. So either it was ewcm and my body is playing yet another cruel joke on me or it was just left overs and I was wrong. Either way I am extremely disappointed because that means being that this is CD 19 today I will have another long crappy cycle, it just never gets better and it doesnt seem like the vitex is doing anything for me. I have been on it for about 2.5 months now and nothing. I will give it at the most one more cycle after this but if I don't see any difference at all I am stopping it.

I'm sorry your OPKs are not matching up with your CM :nope: That's so frustrating and I was convinced I would O around CD15 b/c of my CM and cramps, but my temps never really confirmed it and OPKs stayed negative too. But just a few days later after that I got EWCM and crampy again, and this time a +OPK! So maybe your body will try again any day now. Don't be disheartened!


----------



## rmsh1

Rachel789 said:


> Temp is still down and I have been pretty dry cm wise ever since I saw a little more ewcm yesterday in the morning. I was dry the latter part of the day yesterday and again this morning. So either it was ewcm and my body is playing yet another cruel joke on me or it was just left overs and I was wrong. Either way I am extremely disappointed because that means being that this is CD 19 today I will have another long crappy cycle, it just never gets better and it doesnt seem like the vitex is doing anything for me. I have been on it for about 2.5 months now and nothing. I will give it at the most one more cycle after this but if I don't see any difference at all I am stopping it.

It is all so disheartening isn't it? I am still on watery CM, now on CD25, so perhaps tomorrow I will get some EWCM, and maybe a positive OPK. I was really discouraged after thinking I was going to O last week, time just drags!


----------



## bnporter81

Rachel789 said:


> Temp is still down and I have been pretty dry cm wise ever since I saw a little more ewcm yesterday in the morning. I was dry the latter part of the day yesterday and again this morning. So either it was ewcm and my body is playing yet another cruel joke on me or it was just left overs and I was wrong. Either way I am extremely disappointed because that means being that this is CD 19 today I will have another long crappy cycle, it just never gets better and it doesnt seem like the vitex is doing anything for me. I have been on it for about 2.5 months now and nothing. I will give it at the most one more cycle after this but if I don't see any difference at all I am stopping it.

Sorry Rachel:hugs:I know how frustrating it all is...especially with the Vitex. That's how I was this time with it. The vitex seemed to have helped me the first month I took it, but I don't think it did anything this cyle. I finally stopped taking it about a week ago and I've been taking the Geritol complete after hearing so many good things about women taking it and getting pregnant. So now I've gotten my pos. OPKs last night and now this morning so I'm hoping I will ovulate later tonight...but the day before my first pos., my wondfo test line was super light so anything can happen. Hang in there! I'm just not sure about the vitex; that's why I gave up on and am just sticking to my Geritol, lol:thumbup:


----------



## seabean

MommyDream said:


> Hey ladies! So much to catch up on! Good luck to all those with ewcm and about to ovulate!
> 
> I haven't ovulated but had creamy white cm... Has anyone had that prior to o? Seems very strange to me...

I usually get a lot of creamy CM, and I've had it the past 2 weeks, except for the few days where I think my body tried to ovulate, when it turned more watery or with EWCM. So I think it's a good sign!


----------



## MommyDream

Thanks for the feedback ladies! I still have creamy cm... But My opk this morning was very close. It was the darkest I've ever seen it but still probably negative. We are BD lots this weekend just in case though!


----------



## Rachel789

Thank you so much for your replies ladies, you always make me feel better! :flower:

bnporter and seabean-congrats on your positive opks! I can't wait to watch how the TWW pans out for both of you :thumbup:

I really do hope it is not too long before my body tries to O again. 

As for the vitex, I will give it a little longer as I hear it typically takes a few cycles to work but if things don't improve soon I may just get off the herbal supplements for awhile and see what my dr. suggests. I have an appointment with her in a month.


----------



## manny82

foquita said:


> Rach, I would definitely say it was EWCM! sperm isn't stretchy at all I don't think, although it does solidify in water ... I'm not sure what ewcm does in water? you could have missed your surge, also im sure that mommydream had ovulation confirmed by ultrasound but had never had a positive OPK, so don't worry :hugs: what are your temps telling you?
> 
> bnporter, that's absolutely great news about the positive OPK! :D fingers crossed you catch the egg :hugs:
> 
> Manny, it sounds like you are going to ovulate :)
> 
> we finally got to :sex: last night and it was amazing :cloud9: so if I did ovulate yesterday I would have BDed O-3, O and O+1, don't think that's enough but you never know!
> 
> Mommydream, I don't know what creamy white means before ovulation, I think you're waiting until it's clear and wet :) when do you have another ultrasound?

Foquita.. today i m CD26 and i m still getting EWCM since yesterday this morning i had really thick and stringy does it means i oved already...i used OPK yesterday and i just got one line didnt got second line @ all. m confused...but we did :sex: last night and i even had pillow under..sorry ladies i know it is ewww but i m attachin pic of cm from this morning.... please help..
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120309-00545.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 12









IMG-20120309-00548.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## bnporter81

Thanks Rachel:flower:
It's been around 2 and 1/2 months since I've seen a pos. OPK so I'm really hoping this is our month. We've had a chance to BD twice since I got my first pos. and probably will tomorrow too, so just have to hope it's enough. FX'd. Does anyone know how long a typical surge lasts? Mine has been about 24 hrs. so far...


----------



## bnporter81

foquita said:


> Rach, I would definitely say it was EWCM! sperm isn't stretchy at all I don't think, although it does solidify in water ... I'm not sure what ewcm does in water? you could have missed your surge, also im sure that mommydream had ovulation confirmed by ultrasound but had never had a positive OPK, so don't worry :hugs: what are your temps telling you?
> 
> bnporter, that's absolutely great news about the positive OPK! :D fingers crossed you catch the egg :hugs:
> 
> Manny, it sounds like you are going to ovulate :)
> 
> we finally got to :sex: last night and it was amazing :cloud9: so if I did ovulate yesterday I would have BDed O-3, O and O+1, don't think that's enough but you never know!
> 
> Mommydream, I don't know what creamy white means before ovulation, I think you're waiting until it's clear and wet :) when do you have another ultrasound?

Thanks foquita...I really hope we do catch the egg this time. We're certainly doing all we can, lol:sex::winkwink:


----------



## bnporter81

manny82 said:


> foquita said:
> 
> 
> Rach, I would definitely say it was EWCM! sperm isn't stretchy at all I don't think, although it does solidify in water ... I'm not sure what ewcm does in water? you could have missed your surge, also im sure that mommydream had ovulation confirmed by ultrasound but had never had a positive OPK, so don't worry :hugs: what are your temps telling you?
> 
> bnporter, that's absolutely great news about the positive OPK! :D fingers crossed you catch the egg :hugs:
> 
> Manny, it sounds like you are going to ovulate :)
> 
> we finally got to :sex: last night and it was amazing :cloud9: so if I did ovulate yesterday I would have BDed O-3, O and O+1, don't think that's enough but you never know!
> 
> Mommydream, I don't know what creamy white means before ovulation, I think you're waiting until it's clear and wet :) when do you have another ultrasound?
> 
> Foquita.. today i m CD26 and i m still getting EWCM since yesterday this morning i had really thick and stringy does it means i oved already...i used OPK yesterday and i just got one line didnt got second line @ all. m confused...but we did :sex: last night and i even had pillow under..sorry ladies i know it is ewww but i m attachin pic of cm from this morning.... please help..Click to expand...

Wow, I'm jealous, lol. I don't think I've ever had EWCM that good.:blush:


----------



## manny82

bnporter81 said:


> manny82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foquita said:
> 
> 
> Rach, I would definitely say it was EWCM! sperm isn't stretchy at all I don't think, although it does solidify in water ... I'm not sure what ewcm does in water? you could have missed your surge, also im sure that mommydream had ovulation confirmed by ultrasound but had never had a positive OPK, so don't worry :hugs: what are your temps telling you?
> 
> bnporter, that's absolutely great news about the positive OPK! :D fingers crossed you catch the egg :hugs:
> 
> Manny, it sounds like you are going to ovulate :)
> 
> we finally got to :sex: last night and it was amazing :cloud9: so if I did ovulate yesterday I would have BDed O-3, O and O+1, don't think that's enough but you never know!
> 
> Mommydream, I don't know what creamy white means before ovulation, I think you're waiting until it's clear and wet :) when do you have another ultrasound?
> 
> Foquita.. today i m CD26 and i m still getting EWCM since yesterday this morning i had really thick and stringy does it means i oved already...i used OPK yesterday and i just got one line didnt got second line @ all. m confused...but we did :sex: last night and i even had pillow under..sorry ladies i know it is ewww but i m attachin pic of cm from this morning.... please help..Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, I'm jealous, lol. I don't think I've ever had EWCM that good.:blush:Click to expand...

LOL porter.. :dust:

Me either first time maybe Vitex is working....


----------



## seabean

WHOA manny, I was NOT prepared for that pic hahahahhaha
:sick: :haha:

But yeah, that is DEFINITELY EWCM. I'm pretty sure that is produced by the estrogen rising, and the LH is what is tested for on the OPKs. So if you have tons of EWCM, that means your estrogen is high but a negative OPK indicates that your brain hasn't produced the LH surge yet. The LH is what will trigger ovulation from your ovary. So I say BD b/c your LH surge is probably right around the corner! 


:sick:


----------



## seabean

Meanwhile, it's FRIDAY! 

and tomorrow is my BIRTHDAY! :cake:

...I might not be on here much this weekend, so I hope you lovely ladies have a great weekend!!
:happydance::fool::icecream::drunk::wine::bunny:


----------



## Rachel789

Happy Birthday Seabean, I hope you have a great weekend! :wohoo:

manny-I am not grossed out by you posting that, I actually like to see what it looks like because I always doubt what I see is in fact ewcm, but what I had looked a lot like what you posted, so that was really helpfull!!


----------



## MommyDream

Happy Birthday seabean!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SeaBean


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Manny that is EWCM alright.


----------



## whigfield

Happy birthday seabean!!

Wow at that EWCM! :happydance:


----------



## bnporter81

Happy Birthday, Seabean!:happydance::cake:


----------



## cmwilson

Hi ladies! 

Rachel - I hope ov comes back around for you. Don't give up!

Manny - Man I'm jealous! I don't know if I've had EWCM like that since before I started BCP. 

Happy Birthday Seabean!

Good luck to the ladies in the TWW!

Yesterday I got my paperwork for my doctor's appointment. I know it's weird but I got really excited. I saw it was going to last approximately an hour and a half and I got so excited. Is that silly? I just think it wont take an hour and a half to tell me I need to wait until it has been a year. :haha: The 21st can't come soon enough especially at CD 50 for me. :dohh:


----------



## manny82

Happy Birthday Seabean!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Manny I so had to shear your EWCM with my charting ladies I'm so jealous.:haha:


----------



## manny82

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Manny I so had to shear your EWCM with my charting ladies I'm so jealous.:haha:

lol hot pink...m shocked myself..m having pain in lower back on right hand side as well as in front side...


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I hope your bding tonight as well


----------



## manny82

Hotpink_Mom said:


> I hope your bding tonight as well

:happydance:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Manny why don't you have a siggy hun?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Oh and do you chart manny?


----------



## NewMrs2011

Happy birthday seabean! Hope you have a lovely day :)


----------



## raventtc

Happy Birthday Seabean!!

Welp temp'ing went out the window this am, when my dd came running in my room sayin she threw up.....and boy did she ever! everything is finally cleaned up and i figured i would just stay up and get some other stuff done. I just ordered some preseed online...to be delivered next week! I am sooo hoping this isn't the bug that was going around that it was just a case of upset tummy from candy last night((FX)) welp guess i will get some more stuff done (of-line) now...haha 

cd10 for me and nothing new to report


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Seabean hope you have a lovely day hunni


----------



## bnporter81

Hotpink...your chart looks great. Should AF have already arrived?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Well since my cycle were long before this cycle I'm thinking AF should have on the cd26


----------



## bnporter81

That's exciting...are you going to test any time soon?


----------



## manny82

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Oh and do you chart manny?

i try to chart but than it doesnt work..keep forgetting to temp every second morning so i gave up:nope:


----------



## manny82

m so addicted to this site


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

bnporter81 said:


> That's exciting...are you going to test any time soon?

Got bfn today


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

manny82 said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> Oh and do you chart manny?
> 
> i try to chart but than it doesnt work..keep forgetting to temp every second morning so i gave up:nope:Click to expand...

See I dont forget about temping I love temping:haha:


----------



## manny82

ladies m sharing wiith u all...

https://www.amandabears.com/sperm-vs-...-pictures.html


----------



## whigfield

Hotpink_Mom said:


> manny82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> Oh and do you chart manny?
> 
> i try to chart but than it doesnt work..keep forgetting to temp every second morning so i gave up:nope:Click to expand...
> 
> See I dont forget about temping I love temping:haha:Click to expand...

Were you definitely not trying this cycle??? It looks soooooo positive to me! :happydance:


----------



## whigfield

manny82 said:


> ladies m sharing wiith u all...
> 
> https://www.amandabears.com/sperm-vs-...-pictures.html

Link doesn't work for me! :nope:


----------



## manny82

whigfield said:


> manny82 said:
> 
> 
> ladies m sharing wiith u all...
> 
> https://www.amandabears.com/sperm-vs-...-pictures.html
> 
> Link doesn't work for me! :nope:Click to expand...

https://www.amandabears.com/sperm-vs-egg-white-vs-lube-pictures.html


----------



## manny82

whigfield said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manny82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> Oh and do you chart manny?
> 
> i try to chart but than it doesnt work..keep forgetting to temp every second morning so i gave up:nope:Click to expand...
> 
> See I dont forget about temping I love temping:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Were you definitely not trying this cycle??? It looks soooooo positive to me! :happydance:Click to expand...

we were trying..but i wasnt chartin temp..this is our ttc cycle 4


----------



## bnporter81

Speaking of temping...how do you ladies temp. Orally or vaginally? I've heard it's more accurate vaginally but how in the world do you know how deep to go? lol:blush: I tried just for the heck of it this morning...went in kind of far, I guess and got a 98.9...then I barely went in and got a 97.9. After that I gave up and decided to stick with my oral readings. So if any of you ladies temp vaginally how far do you insert it?:wacko:


----------



## bnporter81

Link didn't work for me either


----------



## manny82

https://www.amandabears.com/sperm-vs-egg-white-vs-lube-pictures.html


----------



## whigfield

bnporter81 said:


> Speaking of temping...how do you ladies temp. Orally or vaginally? I've heard it's more accurate vaginally but how in the world do you know how deep to go? lol:blush: I tried just for the heck of it this morning...went in kind of far, I guess and got a 98.9...then I barely went in and got a 97.9. After that I gave up and decided to stick with my oral readings. So if any of you ladies temp vaginally how far do you insert it?:wacko:

I temp vaginally and put it in until the thermometer gets "wide" if you know what I mean? :blush:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

whigfield said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manny82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> Oh and do you chart manny?
> 
> i try to chart but than it doesnt work..keep forgetting to temp every second morning so i gave up:nope:Click to expand...
> 
> See I dont forget about temping I love temping:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Were you definitely not trying this cycle??? It looks soooooo positive to me! :happydance:Click to expand...

I have no clue my chart looks amazing


----------



## bnporter81

whigfield said:


> bnporter81 said:
> 
> 
> Speaking of temping...how do you ladies temp. Orally or vaginally? I've heard it's more accurate vaginally but how in the world do you know how deep to go? lol:blush: I tried just for the heck of it this morning...went in kind of far, I guess and got a 98.9...then I barely went in and got a 97.9. After that I gave up and decided to stick with my oral readings. So if any of you ladies temp vaginally how far do you insert it?:wacko:
> 
> I temp vaginally and put it in until the thermometer gets "wide" if you know what I mean? :blush:Click to expand...

Gotcha:winkwink:thanks whigfield. I might give it another try tomorrow and see how it goes.


----------



## Lisa92881

bnporter81 said:


> whigfield said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bnporter81 said:
> 
> 
> Speaking of temping...how do you ladies temp. Orally or vaginally? I've heard it's more accurate vaginally but how in the world do you know how deep to go? lol:blush: I tried just for the heck of it this morning...went in kind of far, I guess and got a 98.9...then I barely went in and got a 97.9. After that I gave up and decided to stick with my oral readings. So if any of you ladies temp vaginally how far do you insert it?:wacko:
> 
> I temp vaginally and put it in until the thermometer gets "wide" if you know what I mean? :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Gotcha:winkwink:thanks whigfield. I might give it another try tomorrow and see how it goes.Click to expand...

Most girls do it orally and get accurate enough readings to show a clear temp shift on their chart. So if you're not totally comfortable doing it vaginally (I know I wasn't), you should be just fine doing it orally!


----------



## MommyDream

Hotpink-your chart does look amazing! Any symptoms?


----------



## MommyDream

I temp vaginally.. My temps are still all over the place though :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

MD I have slight cramping and a lil nausea but thats about it.


----------



## NewMrs2011

Wtf...

On '13dpo', ff have removed my crosshairs. what an effin disaster I am. Feel like hitting my head off a brick wall :(


----------



## foquita

that's happened to me before newmrs :( 

happy belated birthday seabean! :happydance: 

I just popped on for a minute because I'm in the national museum of scotland in a really boring part so killing time :haha:


----------



## bnporter81

NewMrs2011 said:


> Wtf...
> 
> On '13dpo', ff have removed my crosshairs. what an effin disaster I am. Feel like hitting my head off a brick wall :(

Sorry to hear that newmrs:flower:Your chart looks pretty good to me, though. How is everyone this weekend? Pretty good here-I had a good rise in temp this morning so I'm 99% sure I ovulated yesterday:happydance:FX


----------



## seabean

Thanks for the birthday wishes everyone!! I had a great weekend so far :) FF gave me my lines back so I might be 4dpo now!! 

Newmrs, that sucks! Your temps do look good though so maybe they will come back. That just happened to me.

Hotpink, hopefully you will get a bfp but if even not, this month looks amazing!


----------



## seabean

bnporter81 said:


> Speaking of temping...how do you ladies temp. Orally or vaginally? I've heard it's more accurate vaginally but how in the world do you know how deep to go? lol:blush: I tried just for the heck of it this morning...went in kind of far, I guess and got a 98.9...then I barely went in and got a 97.9. After that I gave up and decided to stick with my oral readings. So if any of you ladies temp vaginally how far do you insert it?:wacko:

This is my first cycle temping and I do it orally. It works out ok, but I always freak out when I am half awake trying not to open it or talk and all that.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Started spotting today I just may have my normal cycles back :happydance:


----------



## whigfield

I haveb't temped the past two days BUT...

I think I have a stomach bug, so don't want to ruin my chart with inaccurate temps! :dohh:


----------



## NewMrs2011

Hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## foquita

get well soon whigfield :hugs: 

BnB is sooo quiet this morning! :( 

how is everyone? :)


----------



## NewMrs2011

I'm fine thanks although I'm at work. I would much rather be at home though lol

How are you?


----------



## bnporter81

Doing okay here...just took my temp and couldn't fall back asleep. So far my temps are staying up!:happydance:
Sorry to hear you're not feeling well, Whigfield:flower:hope you feel better soon!


----------



## NewMrs2011

It's so annoying when you can't get back to sleep after temping. I was up at 6.45 yesterday...not what you want on a Sunday! Hope your temps stay up!


----------



## bnporter81

Foquita, do you think you ovulated the other day with all of the EWCM you were having? Maybe we can be in our TWW together:dust:


----------



## bnporter81

NewMrs2011 said:


> It's so annoying when you can't get back to sleep after temping. I was up at 6.45 yesterday...not what you want on a Sunday! Hope your temps stay up!

LOL, you're very right, Newmrs.:thumbup:My DD is out of school today so I could have slept a couple more hours, too:dohh:


----------



## foquita

I'm at work too and i would also much rather be at home! :haha: 

bn, I'm not sure...I don't want to convince myself that i did so I'm just playing it by ear and i'll see if I get AF in 5 days time. I've got the doctor on wednesday to keep my mind occupied :D


----------



## foquita

7 days time I mean :dohh:


----------



## MommyDream

foquita said:


> get well soon whigfield :hugs:
> 
> BnB is sooo quiet this morning! :(
> 
> how is everyone? :)

I just arrived at work! You girls in the UK are hours ahead of me :)


----------



## bnporter81

Hope everything goes well on Wednesday!


----------



## bnporter81

Foquita, I was stalking your journal:haha:and saw a pic of your cat...sooo adorable! I've got a calico cat and she's so sweet. She'll hear my alarm go off every morning and jump on the bed and get up in my face to wake me up, lol. She's got quite a personality!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:bfp:
https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/20120312074958.jpg
https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/20120312075026.jpg


----------



## bnporter81

:happydance::happydance:Wow, I knew it! That's great news! Soo happy for you!! Congrats Hotpink:hugs:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Thank you bn


----------



## foquita

wow! congratulations hotpink! :hugs: I thought you had used condoms this cycle? you must be super fertile :) 

what time is it there mommydream? you're in canada aren't you? 

thanks bn :hugs: ralph does that too! :D he tickles my face with his whiskers and bites davie's toes, he's so happy in the morning :) post a picture of your cat! I love them :cloud9:


----------



## raventtc

congrats hotpink_mom!!! 

AFM- cd12 and didn't bd last night cause hubby wasn't feeling too well.....so we may just pickup tonight and follow everyother day. We had a tough weekend, one sick one getting sick and home improvement work doesn't mix well. Hope everyone else is doing good!!!

:dust:


----------



## Samia22

congratzzzzzzzz!!! hotpink


----------



## foquita

are you going for SMEP then raven? :) sorry to hear you're sick/getting sick :hugs: 

I love home improvements :haha: it is stressful work though hehe


----------



## seabean

yayyyy!!!!!!!!! HP - your chart looked so amazing, and to top it off w/ a BFP is unbelievable! CONGRATS!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## seabean

Can someone tell me what the heck happened to my temp this morning???
It dropped SIGNIFICANTLY!!!!!!! Like, WAY TOO low. I took it a few times just to be sure, and kept getting the same thing. 

I was super tired this morning and usually wake up before my alarm. We also didn't eat dinner last night b/c we had a huge late lunch, and I was shaky and starving this morning at the gym. So I'm hoping it's a fluke temp, otherwise, I am surprised I even have a pulse. HELP! :nope::huh:


----------



## foquita

the bfps are rolling in now :happydance: 

wonder what's happening with molly? haven't seen her on in a few days!


----------



## foquita

wow seabean! that's one hell of a temp drop, I don't know what could cause it? is your thermometer maybe broken?


----------



## seabean

foquita said:


> wow seabean! that's one hell of a temp drop, I don't know what could cause it? is your thermometer maybe broken?

I dunno, but I sure hope so :cry:


----------



## bnporter81

No clue Seabean...did you take it later on to see if it came up to make sure it wasn't just the thermometer?


----------



## raventtc

foquita said:


> are you going for SMEP then raven? :) sorry to hear you're sick/getting sick :hugs:
> 
> I love home improvements :haha: it is stressful work though hehe

I had to google what SMEP was (lol) and i didn't know that this had a name, i just remeber hearing on bnb that if you bd everyother day starting on the 7/8 of your cycle your chances when up....so i figured why not! So this SMEP says to start using opk on day 10 for 10 days? I have some so might take one 2day, even thou i have no ewcm.... i did however order some pre-seed this weekend, and hope to use it this month. 

My daughter was sick this weekend (stomach bug) and hubby started feeling bad sunday soooo bd was out-----as for me i am finally feeling better, allergies are gone (i hope)

and home improvements LOVE IT TOO!! but wow lots of work. We are finishing off our basement and its is finally done just need to put up one more room of trim, we did everything since it was just studs when we moved here....tons of work on our weekends is finally payin off!! 

have you tried the SMEP method?? or anyone else??


----------



## NewMrs2011

Seabean your bit about your pulse made me laugh lol. I had a big drop this morning though not quite as big as yours!


----------



## foquita

was it cold outside the bed or anything seabean? 

raven, I loosely do SMEP anyway, we just make sure we do it at least every second day :) I don't use OPKs though so we just do it constantly :haha: if I get clomid I'll use OPKs and I will do SMEP properly :) 

hopefully there will be an egg for the sperm to meet by then :haha:


----------



## seabean

I did take it later just to see what the deal was, and it was mid 97's (I think 97.4), but that was after the gym and a shower, etc, so I don't really know what to make of that...but the thermometer probably isn't broken, I think it was just me. No idea what to make of it, but I really thought I had ovulated, so it just sucks - 2nd fake-out this cycle!

Newmrs - sorry about your temp drop too :(


----------



## foquita

you're not out yet seabean, wait and see what your temp is like tomorrow :hugs: try and look at the whole picture instead of just that one temp xxxx


----------



## seabean

foquita said:


> you're not out yet seabean, wait and see what your temp is like tomorrow :hugs: try and look at the whole picture instead of just that one temp xxxx

I can't really say that it was extra cold out or that I felt chilly when I woke up, or anything along those lines. I do feel super weak this morning though - although if I was getting sick I would think my temp would go up rather than down.

Ok, I'm down over-analyzing, you're right in that I should look at the full picture instead of just 1 temp. FF still has lines for me, so even they have more faith in me than I do! We'll just see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## whigfield

seabean said:


> Can someone tell me what the heck happened to my temp this morning???
> It dropped SIGNIFICANTLY!!!!!!! Like, WAY TOO low. I took it a few times just to be sure, and kept getting the same thing.
> 
> I was super tired this morning and usually wake up before my alarm. We also didn't eat dinner last night b/c we had a huge late lunch, and I was shaky and starving this morning at the gym. So I'm hoping it's a fluke temp, otherwise, I am surprised I even have a pulse. HELP! :nope::huh:

I'd discard that temp personally! :hugs:


----------



## whigfield

Wow hotpink, congratulations!!

I'm confused though... You said you were using condoms?? Did one break or something? :haha:


----------



## whigfield

Speaking of SMEP plan.. Hubby and I are going to try that this cycle. We have sex so much anyway it shouldn't be much difference, except we'll be stricter! :haha:

As far as I'm aware you do one OPK test a day, right? (this would work for me since I normally do 2.. But seeing as I didn't ovulate til CD35 last cycle that works out to SEVENTY OPKs for me to buy... it's getting bloody expensive!) Until you get a positive? And BD every other day (hips elevated afterwards), then BD 3 days in a row when you get a positive OPK, then skip, then one more day... RIGHT? :haha:


----------



## whigfield

Speaking of SMEP.. Looks like that means we are BDing tonight no matter WHAT! :haha: I'm taking no prisoners, ill or not!!!!


----------



## manny82

Congrats Hotpink!!!!!!!


----------



## foquita

your OH isn't the only one who is getting pounced on whigfield, ive been an absolute sex beast the last two weeks :haha: mine is working late, gutted :(


----------



## whigfield

foquita said:


> your OH isn't the only one who is getting pounced on whigfield, ive been an absolute sex beast the last two weeks :haha: mine is working late, gutted :(

lol!!

It's surely a question of how late?? Could you stay up? I would! :haha:


----------



## manny82

Ladies...with all that ewcm last week i dont know i oved or no..i got dried up sat and than sunday more watery and strecthy discharge than normal, mild cramping that comes/goes, i got pain in legs as well and my back have been sore since sat till now..


----------



## bnporter81

My hubby just got done being pounced on 3 days in a row after coming home from working 14 hours at night so I think he needs a break!:haha:


----------



## foquita

Manny, the honest answer to that is I don't know :shrug: I can't tell you if you ovulated or not, sorry :nope: 

it would be pretty handy if I could though, because then I could use my psychic powers on myself too :haha: 

whigfield, he'll be in at about 8.30 so not even that late, don't know what I'm moaning about to be honest hahaha :)


----------



## foquita

bn, I want to say poor hubby in sympathy for him but I would be being insincere because he's lucky to be getting so much :sex: :haha:


----------



## foquita

it's weird using people's usernames all the time, I'm natalie :flower:


----------



## bnporter81

:flower:I'm Bethany...and yes, I felt kind of bad making him....ummm, exhaust himself:haha:even more, but I know that's the only way we'll get a baby. And especially with my 80 day cycles...got to get it while you can, lol.


----------



## foquita

I know, I feel the icy hand of fear grip my heart when I think about missing ovulation and having to wait another three months :rofl:


----------



## bnporter81

Yeah, it would be so nice to know you have 12 times a year to conceive instead of only 3 or 4:dohh:


----------



## foquita

I know :( if I have ovulated this time it'll only be the 3rd time in a year! :o 

I was thinking about it the other day, imagine you did ovulate every month but you STILL weren't pregnant, I actually think that might be worse :(


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Thank you ladies


----------



## bnporter81

True...both ways probably leave you feeling a bit like you're "broken".


----------



## bnporter81

I've been researching my family history and I have a big Italian family on my grandfather's side...she had 11 children. How were women sooo fertile back 100 years ago?? So many census reports you see show a lot of children. It's just weird how these days so many women have problems with getting even 1 child.:wacko:


----------



## foquita

I'm so amazed that you got pregnant through a condom hotpink, you need to share your secrets with us :haha:


----------



## whigfield

bn: agreeing with foquita! No sympathy! :haha:

foquita/natalie: I'm Laura. :wave: :haha:


----------



## bnporter81

whigfield said:


> bn: agreeing with foquita! No sympathy! :haha:
> 
> foquita/natalie: I'm Laura. :wave: :haha:

LOL...yeah, no sympathy...it's a conceiving war :haha:and I took quite a few hostages, hehe


----------



## foquita

bnporter81 said:


> I've been researching my family history and I have a big Italian family on my grandfather's side...she had 11 children. How were women sooo fertile back 100 years ago?? So many census reports you see show a lot of children. It's just weird how these days so many women have problems with getting even 1 child.:wacko:

I think it has something to do with the amount of chemicals we're exposed to nowadays. pesticides and growth hormones as well as all the preservatives and high sugars in food, estrogen mimicking hormones in stuff like plastic and clingfilm, etc. 

one of the books I read about PCOS has loads of information about that in it, it highly recommends going organic and all that so I've just ordered an organic fruit and veg to be delivered to me every week because our local supermarket only has certain things in organic. 

I've cut out dairy products too.


----------



## bnporter81

foquita said:


> bnporter81 said:
> 
> 
> I've been researching my family history and I have a big Italian family on my grandfather's side...she had 11 children. How were women sooo fertile back 100 years ago?? So many census reports you see show a lot of children. It's just weird how these days so many women have problems with getting even 1 child.:wacko:
> 
> I think it has something to do with the amount of chemicals we're exposed to nowadays. pesticides and growth hormones as well as all the preservatives and high sugars in food, estrogen mimicking hormones in stuff like plastic and clingfilm, etc.
> 
> one of the books I read about PCOS has loads of information about that in it, it highly recommends going organic and all that so I've just ordered an organic fruit and veg to be delivered to me every week because our local supermarket only has certain things in organic.
> 
> I've cut out dairy products too.Click to expand...

You're probably right, Natalie. All this stuff our bodies are exposed to these days are nothing like what our ancestors had!


----------



## foquita

Laura whenever you post a wee tune in my head goes 'dee dee dara da' from the start of whigfield saturday night :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

I should have said that people usually call me nat :D


----------



## foquita

bnporter81 said:


> foquita said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bnporter81 said:
> 
> 
> I've been researching my family history and I have a big Italian family on my grandfather's side...she had 11 children. How were women sooo fertile back 100 years ago?? So many census reports you see show a lot of children. It's just weird how these days so many women have problems with getting even 1 child.:wacko:
> 
> I think it has something to do with the amount of chemicals we're exposed to nowadays. pesticides and growth hormones as well as all the preservatives and high sugars in food, estrogen mimicking hormones in stuff like plastic and clingfilm, etc.
> 
> one of the books I read about PCOS has loads of information about that in it, it highly recommends going organic and all that so I've just ordered an organic fruit and veg to be delivered to me every week because our local supermarket only has certain things in organic.
> 
> I've cut out dairy products too.Click to expand...
> 
> You're probably right, Natalie. All this stuff our bodies are exposed to these days are nothing like what our ancestors had!Click to expand...

I'll try and find a reputable link for you :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I honestly think it's when the raincoat came off inside me and didn't know till we got done


----------



## foquita

the raincoat :rofl: :D 

it must have been meant to be then :cloud9:


----------



## whigfield

foquita said:


> Laura whenever you post a wee tune in my head goes 'dee dee dara da' from the start of whigfield saturday night :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> I should have said that people usually call me nat :D

Hahaha! It's so old now.. Isn't that weird?? :haha:


----------



## whigfield

foquita said:


> bnporter81 said:
> 
> 
> I've been researching my family history and I have a big Italian family on my grandfather's side...she had 11 children. How were women sooo fertile back 100 years ago?? So many census reports you see show a lot of children. It's just weird how these days so many women have problems with getting even 1 child.:wacko:
> 
> I think it has something to do with the amount of chemicals we're exposed to nowadays. pesticides and growth hormones as well as all the preservatives and high sugars in food, estrogen mimicking hormones in stuff like plastic and clingfilm, etc.
> 
> one of the books I read about PCOS has loads of information about that in it, it highly recommends going organic and all that so I've just ordered an organic fruit and veg to be delivered to me every week because our local supermarket only has certain things in organic.
> 
> I've cut out dairy products too.Click to expand...

I 100% agree with this but I don't think I'll ever be able to cut out dairy. :nope: I do try and buy organic where I can though.


----------



## whigfield

Hotpink_Mom said:


> I honestly think it's when the raincoat came off inside me and didn't know till we got done

Talk about fate! Yippee! :happydance:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

foquita said:


> the raincoat :rofl: :D
> 
> it must have been meant to be then :cloud9:

I guess it was


----------



## foquita

I didn't think I would be able to cut dairy out either, I usually drink about a litre of milk a day at least but I got coconut milk and a couple of other ones to try (hazelnut, almond and oat) and I have soya milk in my muesli in the morning :) 

I'm actually enjoying it, it's putting a bit of excitement in my life that has been lacking since I lost my kindle :haha: I'm enjoying the challenge!


----------



## foquita

so much stuff has dairy products in it though, I had never noticed before! so by cutting out dairy I have effectively cut out crisps, chocolate, package food, etc. this is day 5 and I haven't crumbled yet, so proud of myself :smug:


----------



## Rachel789

Congrats hotpink!


----------



## whigfield

Good job nat! I'd be proud too! :thumbup:

Does anyone ever feel like you just possibly can't imagine that baby in your arms? That TTC is just a routine you do, with no expectations of ever being a mum because that just happens to _other _people, and you just physically cannot see it ever happening for *you*?

I feel like I'm in limbo with it all right now. :shrug:


----------



## seabean

I'm SO bad w/ names, I might have to stick with the user names if that's ok - otherwise I'm going to get so confused! Is that ok? 
:shrug::huh:

whig/laura - sorry you are feeling down! I kind of get like that too sometimes. this first month temping has kind of been a little hard on me, and my husband hates when i get upset about a temp drop (like this AM). if this ends up being a super long cycles w/ a lot of up and down temp trends, I might actually go insane. i thought temping would look good - but I guess that's only when you actually ovulate :(

foquer/nat - my grandma had 9 kids and smoke and drank throughout all of them and ate more lard and crap then I've ever eaten! go figure. :haha:


----------



## Rachel789

My name should be easy for everyone to remember! :haha:


----------



## whigfield

seabean said:


> I'm SO bad w/ names, I might have to stick with the user names if that's ok - otherwise I'm going to get so confused! Is that ok?
> :shrug::huh:
> 
> whig/laura - sorry you are feeling down! I kind of get like that too sometimes. this first month temping has kind of been a little hard on me, and my husband hates when i get upset about a temp drop (like this AM). if this ends up being a super long cycles w/ a lot of up and down temp trends, I might actually go insane. i thought temping would look good - but I guess that's only when you actually ovulate :(
> 
> foquer/nat - my grandma had 9 kids and smoke and drank throughout all of them and ate more lard and crap then I've ever eaten! go figure. :haha:

Oh don't get me wrong I'm not down :haha: I'm in a really spaced out mood about it all! 

I'm sorry about your temps though, but I'm sure it will go back up tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## bnporter81

foquita said:


> I didn't think I would be able to cut dairy out either, I usually drink about a litre of milk a day at least but I got coconut milk and a couple of other ones to try (hazelnut, almond and oat) and I have soya milk in my muesli in the morning :)
> 
> I'm actually enjoying it, it's putting a bit of excitement in my life that has been lacking since I lost my kindle :haha: I'm enjoying the challenge!

I usually have milk with my cereal or with something sweet...here lately I've been drinking chocolate soy milk and I LOVE it. It tastes great to me!


----------



## bnporter81

whigfield said:


> Good job nat! I'd be proud too! :thumbup:
> 
> Does anyone ever feel like you just possibly can't imagine that baby in your arms? That TTC is just a routine you do, with no expectations of ever being a mum because that just happens to _other _people, and you just physically cannot see it ever happening for *you*?
> 
> I feel like I'm in limbo with it all right now. :shrug:

Laura, I actually kind of felt that way WHILE I was pregnant...it's like I knew I'd be having the baby and he d be coming home, but I just couldn't imagine holding him there in my arms, or him being a part of it all...it's all so unreal before it actually, physically happens.


----------



## MommyDream

Congrats Hotpink! Woo hoo!!

Foquita/Nat - yes in Canda here. I'm always behind and catching up with this thread due to sleeping and being busy at work :)


----------



## MommyDream

whigfield said:


> Good job nat! I'd be proud too! :thumbup:
> 
> Does anyone ever feel like you just possibly can't imagine that baby in your arms? That TTC is just a routine you do, with no expectations of ever being a mum because that just happens to _other _people, and you just physically cannot see it ever happening for *you*?
> 
> I feel like I'm in limbo with it all right now. :shrug:

Yes! I can't imagine it at all... I really want to though... I hate waiting so long!

AFM-temp drop here today too. I'm guessing there no eggs growing yet... :(


----------



## MommyDream

bnporter81 said:


> foquita said:
> 
> 
> I didn't think I would be able to cut dairy out either, I usually drink about a litre of milk a day at least but I got coconut milk and a couple of other ones to try (hazelnut, almond and oat) and I have soya milk in my muesli in the morning :)
> 
> I'm actually enjoying it, it's putting a bit of excitement in my life that has been lacking since I lost my kindle :haha: I'm enjoying the challenge!
> 
> I usually have milk with my cereal or with something sweet...here lately I've been drinking chocolate soy milk and I LOVE it. It tastes great to me!Click to expand...

Chocolate soy milk? YUM. Is it high in calories?


----------



## bnporter81

MommyDream said:


> bnporter81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foquita said:
> 
> 
> I didn't think I would be able to cut dairy out either, I usually drink about a litre of milk a day at least but I got coconut milk and a couple of other ones to try (hazelnut, almond and oat) and I have soya milk in my muesli in the morning :)
> 
> I'm actually enjoying it, it's putting a bit of excitement in my life that has been lacking since I lost my kindle :haha: I'm enjoying the challenge!
> 
> I usually have milk with my cereal or with something sweet...here lately I've been drinking chocolate soy milk and I LOVE it. It tastes great to me!Click to expand...
> 
> Chocolate soy milk? YUM. Is it high in calories?Click to expand...

Not too bad...140 calories in a cup and 3 grams of fat. I'm pretty sure that's less than regular milk, plus it has a lot of potassium (which is good) and omegas in it. The brand I get is Silk.


----------



## MommyDream

Awesome! I've heard of the brands "so nice" and "so good"... I wonder how they compare to Silk.


----------



## bnporter81

MommyDream said:


> Awesome! I've heard of the brands "so nice" and "so good"... I wonder how they compare to Silk.

Not sure...I just know that lots of times I'll just get a glass of my choc. soy and drink it as a snack. I'm sure it's a lot better for you than a lot of other stuff and it's pretty filling:thumbup:


----------



## bnporter81

LOL, I just realized I said "lot" a lot of times:haha:


----------



## foquita

I feel like that too laura, and when the realisation really kicks in that it might not happen it's like a kick to my stomach, physical pain :( or sometimes I feel giddy with excitement and the thought of one day seeing two lines on an HPT, I never get as far as having the baby though because it's just too good a thing to happen! 

Bethany I luuuurrrrve soya milk, I always had the idea that it was disgusting but the unsweetened stuff is so tasty :D


----------



## foquita

I feel like that too laura, and when the realisation really kicks in that it might not happen it's like a kick to my stomach, physical pain :( or sometimes I feel giddy with excitement and the thought of one day seeing two lines on an HPT, I never get as far as having the baby though because it's just too good a thing to happen! 

Bethany I luuuurrrrve soya milk, I always had the idea that it was disgusting but the unsweetened stuff is so tasty :D


----------



## foquita

I feel like that too laura, and when the realisation really kicks in that it might not happen it's like a kick to my stomach, physical pain :( or sometimes I feel giddy with excitement and the thought of one day seeing two lines on an HPT, I never get as far as having the baby though because it's just too good a thing to happen! 

Bethany I luuuurrrrve soya milk, I always had the idea that it was disgusting but the unsweetened stuff is so tasty :D


----------



## foquita

I feel like that too laura, and when the realisation really kicks in that it might not happen it's like a kick to my stomach, physical pain :( or sometimes I feel giddy with excitement and the thought of one day seeing two lines on an HPT, I never get as far as having the baby though because it's just too good a thing to happen! 

Bethany I luuuurrrrve soya milk, I always had the idea that it was disgusting but the unsweetened stuff is so tasty :D


----------



## foquita

I feel like that too laura, and when the realisation really kicks in that it might not happen it's like a kick to my stomach, physical pain :( or sometimes I feel giddy with excitement and the thought of one day seeing two lines on an HPT, I never get as far as having the baby though because it's just too good a thing to happen! 

Bethany I luuuurrrrve soya milk, I always had the idea that it was disgusting but the unsweetened stuff is so tasty :D


----------



## foquita

grr, sorry for posting that so many times...I don't know what happened! :wacko:

seabean, I wish I could go back to those days...I always wanted loads of kids but i think that's looking highly unlikely now! :(


----------



## whigfield

lol @ mass post! :haha:

Yeah.. I keep hoping the feeling will go away. It disappeared in the TWW last cycle so let's hope it will again. :dohh:


----------



## bnporter81

Morning girls...how is everyone?


----------



## whigfield

Hi bn! I'm okay.. How are you? :wave:


----------



## bnporter81

Yay, FF just gave me crosshairs at 3DPO:happydance:


----------



## bnporter81

Doing pretty good Laura, thanks.


----------



## whigfield

Congrats on your crosshairs!! :happydance:


----------



## Rachel789

I am doing ok, just getting really impatient waiting to O. CD 23 already, I have a feeling my body just likes the CD 35-40 mark and I don't get why. 

The OPKs I took last week had a pretty faint line. I didnt take any over the weekend and when I took one yesterday it looked a little darker but still not positive so I am hoping maybe it wil be positive soon but I am not noticing much for fertile cm so it is doubtful. My temp was a little lower today, the lowest it has been since CD2, but I am not sure if I should take that as a good sign or not.

I tried to upload the picture of my opk but it said this when I tried:

"Your submission could not be processed because a security token was missing." 

I have never had an issue uploading before, not sure why it wouldnt work...Anyone ever seen that happen before?


----------



## Rachel789

bnporter81 said:


> Yay, FF just gave me crosshairs at 3DPO:happydance:

Thats exciting! :happydance:

I can't wait until I get mine, hopefully within a couple weeks I will be there too :thumbup:


----------



## bnporter81

Maybe it has to do with the upgrading they were doing to the site yesterday? I'm not sure...:shrug:


----------



## Rachel789

bnporter81 said:


> Maybe it has to do with the upgrading they were doing to the site yesterday? I'm not sure...:shrug:

Yea you might be right maybe there is something wrong... :dohh:


----------



## sweetthang24

Hello all, 

This is my first month properly charting and im a bit lost. 

Im not really understanding the finer details of the charts can anyone give me a hand?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2525fa

thanks in advance


----------



## bnporter81

sweetthang24 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> This is my first month properly charting and im a bit lost.
> 
> Im not really understanding the finer details of the charts can anyone give me a hand?
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2525fa
> 
> thanks in advance

what do you need help with, hon? Do you not know what range the temps should be in after AF or what trend to watch for...?


----------



## sweetthang24

bnporter81 said:


> sweetthang24 said:
> 
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> This is my first month properly charting and im a bit lost.
> 
> Im not really understanding the finer details of the charts can anyone give me a hand?
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2525fa
> 
> thanks in advance
> 
> what do you need help with, hon? Do you not know what range the temps should be in after AF or what trend to watch for...?Click to expand...

yes all of that. :haha:

What is a crosshair? - saw it above and havent heard of it before.


----------



## bnporter81

sweetthang24 said:


> bnporter81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweetthang24 said:
> 
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> This is my first month properly charting and im a bit lost.
> 
> Im not really understanding the finer details of the charts can anyone give me a hand?
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2525fa
> 
> thanks in advance
> 
> what do you need help with, hon? Do you not know what range the temps should be in after AF or what trend to watch for...?Click to expand...
> 
> yes all of that. :haha:
> 
> What is a crosshair? - saw it above and havent heard of it before.Click to expand...

Well, everybody's temps are going to be in a different range. Before ovulation my temps were around 97.5 and then I had a very small decrease RIGHT before ovulation. Then, the day following ovulation you should notice about a .4-1.0 degree rise...then watch the next couple of days after that to see if the temperature stays in the higher range. If it does then it's pretty sure you ovulated. When your temp DOES stay in the high range after ovulation, FF gives you crosshairs which are the red lines showing ovulation took place and how many DPO you are. If you conceive your temp should stay in the high range instead of going down when Af approaches


----------



## bnporter81

If you want you can look at my chart and you can see the small dip in temp. right before ovulation and then the rise in temp with the crosshairs...maybe that'll kind of understand better what I was trying to say:thumbup:


----------



## bnporter81

oops, I meant explain, not understand...lol:dohh:


----------



## sweetthang24

thank you :flower:

Just looking at your chart there are several instances where your temp has decreased and increased. 

For example CD 45 - 46 there is a high jump in temp. How did you know that wasnt you ovulating? 

I'm really sorry if im being stupid :blush:


----------



## seabean

sweetthang24 said:


> thank you :flower:
> 
> Just looking at your chart there are several instances where your temp has decreased and increased.
> 
> For example CD 45 - 46 there is a high jump in temp. How did you know that wasnt you ovulating?
> 
> I'm really sorry if im being stupid :blush:

You aren't stupid! The fertility friend website has rules about when you get your red lines - like 3 temps in a row have to go up a certain amount. After that, they have to stay up above the line (with a few exceptions) otherwise it'll take the lines off like "oops actually it looks like you didn't ovulate then". If you go to their site you can read all about it. That might be a good way to start. Then we can all try our best to help along the way :) These ladies are good at that! :flower:


----------



## hyacinth

Hi ladies! Is it okay if i join your thread? I've been hovering for a while, but finally decided i'd love to join your nice group. I can't really relate to my 28day girlfriends, in their 2ww's (must be nice! LOL...) So I hop you don't mind if I join your group. ?

I'm very excited today, hoping I'll Ov next week between CD17-26 sometime

My last cycle was 42 days, the longest yet. I tried vitamin B100 and it delayed ovulation by 4 days. (oopsie!)

The good news is I was referred to a great OB/GYN/Fertility Specialist and he says "let's try to get your cycles normal again"... (I'm thinking, OK GREAT! but how?)

And I have an enlarged ovary. Not sure why yet. But my fingers are crossed it's cause it's soo full of eggies she's ready to pop!!


----------



## bnporter81

sweetthang24 said:


> thank you :flower:
> 
> Just looking at your chart there are several instances where your temp has decreased and increased.
> 
> For example CD 45 - 46 there is a high jump in temp. How did you know that wasnt you ovulating?
> 
> I'm really sorry if im being stupid :blush:

Yeah, I *thought* I had ovulated then...my OPK's were semi-dark and then I had that big rise in temp, but I knew I hadn't ovulated because the temps didn't continuously stay up like they should have.


----------



## bnporter81

Hi hyacinth!:wave:Always good to have someone new. It's tough sometimes on other sites with other ladies who are lucky enough to have normal cycles. I haven't been on here very long, but have already seen that these wonderful ladies relate so much better because they're going through the same thing. It's very supportive when you feel like others are in the same boat as you!:flower: Hopefully you will ovulate and get your BFP really soon!:hugs:


----------



## cmwilson

Wow! I don't check the site until 2 yesterday and then I cant get on because of updates and I miss a lot!

Congrats Hot pink! If my appointment with the FS doesn't get me prescribed something then I am definitely trying soy! It obviously worked for you! :hugs:

I'm Caroline by the way. Some of you call me cm for short and I realized I could be confused with the other kind of cm. Gross! :haha:

I hope you ladies who think you oved are on your way to BFPs! I'm still stuck in waiting to O land with no end in sight! 

Welcome newbies! :flower:


----------



## bnporter81

cmwilson said:


> Wow! I don't check the site until 2 yesterday and then I cant get on because of updates and I miss a lot!
> 
> Congrats Hot pink! If my appointment with the FS doesn't get me prescribed something then I am definitely trying soy! It obviously worked for you! :hugs:
> 
> I'm Caroline by the way. Some of you call me cm for short and I realized I could be confused with the other kind of cm. Gross! :haha:
> 
> I hope you ladies who think you oved are on your way to BFPs! I'm still stuck in waiting to O land with no end in sight!
> 
> Welcome newbies! :flower:

LOL, Caroline, that is kind of funny with your name...never realized that. I'll make sure to call you by your name:haha:


----------



## bnporter81

Hey girls...quick question...have any of you ever had verrry light pink spotting at 3dpo? I'm positive that I ovulated on Saturday so its too late for ovulation spotting and too early for implantation bleeding, right?:shrug:


----------



## manny82

bnporter81 said:


> Hey girls...quick question...have any of you ever had verrry light pink spotting at 3dpo? I'm positive that I ovulated on Saturday so its too late for ovulation spotting and too early for implantation bleeding, right?:shrug:

I think i m 4dpo..i m having creamy lotiony cm..nothin on undies but only wen i wipe..and these AFlike dull cramps on and off and back ache.. today i m gettin hot flshes...dont know what s happenin
my right nostril have weird feeling uncomfortable that it makes me sneeze it kinda hurts..

Porter--i think it s too early for implantation...


----------



## whigfield

Welcome hyacinth! :wave:


----------



## MommyDream

Welcome to the new ladies! 

I have odd spotting today... Without any sign of o... And cramps... Weird weird


----------



## hyacinth

Thanks all! I'm happy to be here :)

BIG congrats to Hot Pink!!! I'm so inspired, I hope it's contageous... 

Good luck to all the ladies in the Post-O wait!


----------



## sugarpi24

Hi everyone :) I'm on Cd 42 today....my cycles vary quite a bit.... :(


----------



## seabean

Welcome new comers!!

Bn, the only thing I can think of for spotting 3 dpo is low progestrrone? 
Md, spotting cd 20 but no Ov sounds a bit strange...not sure what to make of that unless you are Oving now?

My own update...crazy low temp actually stayed low. FF is nice and still has lines saying I ovulated, but I know there is no way that I could have with temps that low. 

Bummer is, I am at a conference across the country with a 3 hour time change. So temps will prob be weird the rest of the week? 

Going on a cruise this weekend for hubbys 30th....might throw my thermometer overboard and take a break from temping for a week! :)


----------



## bnporter81

seabean said:


> Welcome new comers!!
> 
> Bn, the only thing I can think of for spotting 3 dpo is low progestrrone?
> Md, spotting cd 20 but no Ov sounds a bit strange...not sure what to make of that unless you are Oving now?
> 
> My own update...crazy low temp actually stayed low. FF is nice and still has lines saying I ovulated, but I know there is no way that I could have with temps that low.
> 
> Bummer is, I am at a conference across the country with a 3 hour time change. So temps will prob be weird the rest of the week?
> 
> Going on a cruise this weekend for hubbys 30th....might throw my thermometer overboard and take a break from temping for a week! :)

But I've been using progesterone cream because I had some symptoms of low progesterone so since I'm using that, I don't think that would be it...


----------



## MommyDream

seabean said:


> Welcome new comers!!
> 
> Bn, the only thing I can think of for spotting 3 dpo is low progestrrone?
> Md, spotting cd 20 but no Ov sounds a bit strange...not sure what to make of that unless you are Oving now?
> 
> My own update...crazy low temp actually stayed low. FF is nice and still has lines saying I ovulated, but I know there is no way that I could have with temps that low.
> 
> Bummer is, I am at a conference across the country with a 3 hour time change. So temps will prob be weird the rest of the week?
> 
> Going on a cruise this weekend for hubbys 30th....might throw my thermometer overboard and take a break from temping for a week! :)

Have a great time! And yes-throw it overboard!

I am not sure why I was spotting... We BD'd just in case!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

PMA PMA PMA ladies.


----------



## MommyDream

PMA?


----------



## Rachel789

My temp went up a lot this morning, the highest it has been all cycle and yesterday was my lowest temp all cycle aside from cd2. I had negative OPKs though the past couple days. I hope this means I o'ed but I don't want to get my hopes up. Check out my chart if you don't mind and let me know what you think!


----------



## bnporter81

Rachel789 said:


> My temp went up a lot this morning, the highest it has been all cycle and yesterday was my lowest temp all cycle aside from cd2. I had negative OPKs though the past couple days. I hope this means I o'ed but I don't want to get my hopes up. Check out my chart if you don't mind and let me know what you think!

That's a pretty good rise...just watch the next few days. FX it stays up for you.


----------



## Rachel789

Thank you, I really hope it stays up! I am hopeful because my temps typically only go up that high if I O'ed, was drinking the night before, or wake up feeling really hot. The only thing that has me doubting is the negative OPKs. But then again I didn't take any over the weekend and the one I took on Monday looked a little darker than the ones from last week so I guess it is possible I caught it on the latter end of the surge and missed it. I had such a bad day yesterday getting upset about not seeing an improvement in my cycles after being on the vitex for 2.5 months so this would be a blessing if true!


----------



## bnporter81

Rachel789 said:


> Thank you, I really hope it stays up! I am hopeful because my temps typically only go up that high if I O'ed, was drinking the night before, or wake up feeling really hot. The only thing that has me doubting is the negative OPKs. But then again I didn't take any over the weekend and the one I took on Monday looked a little darker than the ones from last week so I guess it is possible I caught it on the latter end of the surge and missed it. I had such a bad day yesterday getting upset about not seeing an improvement in my cycles after being on the vitex for 2.5 months so this would be a blessing if true!

Yeah, it sounds like you could have missed the surge...you had that little dip before the big rise, so I think that's a good sign, too.


----------



## Rachel789

I see yesterday you said you were having light pink spotting, is that still happening today? I had that last week after BD'ing, it was very light pink and just a little bit.


----------



## rmsh1

Looks promising Rachel! Wish mine would go up!


----------



## bnporter81

Rachel789 said:


> I see yesterday you said you were having light pink spotting, is that still happening today? I had that last week after BD'ing, it was very light pink and just a little bit.

No, it was just that one time and only a small bit when I wiped...I don't think it was from BD'ing...we haven't done that since Saturday.


----------



## Rachel789

hmmm not sure what it could mean. I actually made a dr. appt for next month because that has happened to me a few times in the past couple months after Bd'ing so I figured to be safe I will get checked out. If it was just an isolated even I wouldnt worry too much.


----------



## bnporter81

Yeah, it doesn't really concern me. I just wondered what it was because I don't think I've had it before...guess it could have been a little bit of left over blood from ovulation. I know some women get that kind of spotting when the egg releases.


----------



## NewMrs2011

Hi everyone :)

Is it normal to have huge drops/jumps with ovulation? Just trying to make sense of my chart!

Thanks :)


----------



## raventtc

Welcome all the newbies!!

yesterday i couldn't post on here?! i am cd14 today and went to bed with a headache last night and this morning woke up and still got it....(tmi)today i had cramps that doubled me over but i think that i'm constipated or something, just feeling like ewww today!! my eye itches, i feel smelly (that is strange) i totally showered this am too....and then the cramps -- i just want to jump back in bed, but i can't i'm watching the little ones today. temp went down this am too, maybe i will do an opk today?? 

:dust:


----------



## raventtc

Hotpink_Mom said:


> PMA PMA PMA ladies.

what is PMA???


----------



## bnporter81

Can someone tell me how to get signs that I'm having listed on my chart? I tried doing stuff with signs on there and saving it...I can't figure it out.:wacko:


----------



## NewMrs2011

raventtc said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> PMA PMA PMA ladies.
> 
> what is PMA???Click to expand...

Positive mental attitude?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

NewMrs2011 said:


> raventtc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> PMA PMA PMA ladies.
> 
> what is PMA???Click to expand...
> 
> Positive mental attitude?Click to expand...

That is right


----------



## sugarpi24

Can someone look at my chart its saying I ovulated on cd39!!! Is this possible??!! My af was due on cd40!! Now my whole chart has changed....I had spotting on Cd 28....I never get spotting...


----------



## rmsh1

It does look like you O'd on Cd38. I normally O on CD20, I am still waiting this cycle on CD30. There doesn't appear to be any other time on your chart that looks like O. Any CM?


----------



## manny82

morning ladies!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

sugarpi24 said:


> Can someone look at my chart its saying I ovulated on cd39!!! Is this possible??!! My af was due on cd40!! Now my whole chart has changed....I had spotting on Cd 28....I never get spotting...

Hum, I could have been O bleeding but 39 look like O day though


----------



## whigfield

@Rachel - Hoping it's O for you hun!

@seabean - could your body be Oing now or gearing up to O? Or could that have been a crazy implantation dip?

@NewMrs - I think you normally have drops below the coverline for implantation or when AF is coming..? Don't quote me on that though

@sugarpi24 - it looks like you did O on that day! Eeee :D

Morning manny! :wave:


----------



## sugarpi24

:( that sucks! i was expecting my period so i hadnt been BDing :( GRR! i doubt if i caught the egg then :( but i guess at least im ovulating right...somewhat a positive note...


----------



## NewMrs2011

Hopefully AF will arrive soon then!


----------



## bnporter81

Hotpink, did AF start? I was looking at your blog and then your chart and noticed you put today as CD1?


----------



## bnporter81

Wasn't trying to be rude by asking about it...I'm sorry if something went wrong:flower::hugs:


----------



## foquita

I couldn't post in here yesterday, so annoying! So I had written out a big long reply to everyone and now I can't remember what it said :( 

I had the doctor this morning, I've now been referred to assisted conception :happydance: but it could take a few months for me to get an appointment.


----------



## MommyDream

NewMrs2011 said:


> Hi everyone :)
> 
> Is it normal to have huge drops/jumps with ovulation? Just trying to make sense of my chart!
> 
> Thanks :)

I am no help... No idea. Sorry hun :)


----------



## Rachel789

foquita said:


> I couldn't post in here yesterday, so annoying! So I had written out a big long reply to everyone and now I can't remember what it said :(
> 
> I had the doctor this morning, I've now been referred to assisted conception :happydance: but it could take a few months for me to get an appointment.

That's great news! I am so happy for you, I am sure you will be on your way to a BFP in no time! :happydance:


----------



## MommyDream

We used preseed for the first time last night. I was thinking that the spotting I had could be O so I wanted to make sure we were covered. 

Anyway, the preseed was awesome. does anyone else use it? I feel like the usual after-bd leakage wasn't there. Anyone had that experience?


----------



## bnporter81

Nat, that's great...any step forward gets you that much closer!:thumbup:


----------



## MommyDream

sugarpi24 said:


> :( that sucks! i was expecting my period so i hadnt been BDing :( GRR! i doubt if i caught the egg then :( but i guess at least im ovulating right...somewhat a positive note...

Sorry about that sugar. That happened to me on cycle. Now we just bd as much as possible because I never know!


----------



## Rachel789

bnporter81 said:


> Hotpink, did AF start? I was looking at your blog and then your chart and noticed you put today as CD1?

I noticed this as well. I hope everything is ok! :hugs:


----------



## foquita

thanks girls :D :hugs: 

I feel like the last year of TTC has been a total waste of time but at the same time I feel like it hasn't happened and my journey is just beginning :) if that makes sense :haha: hopefully my appointment won't be TOO long :) 

mommydream, I've used conceive+ which is the same as preseed and really liked it too! I lost it under the bed though, must find it :haha:


----------



## MommyDream

Bn- do you have the paid version of FF? Maybe the regular version doesn't have signs?


----------



## bnporter81

MommyDream said:


> Bn- do you have the paid version of FF? Maybe the regular version doesn't have signs?

Yes, I bought the 90 day subscription.


----------



## foquita

I want updates from mrsc81 and mollymalone!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Ugh, I wanna cry. Got my blood test done this morning got the result and hcg was 3 and just stood up and had a big gush of blood come out. Does this mean I had a chemical pregnancy?


----------



## Rachel789

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Ugh, I wanna cry. Got my blood test done this morning got the result and hcg was 3 and just stood up and had a big gush of blood come out. Does this mean I had a chemical pregnancy?

I am so sorry this happened to you. :hugs:

I am not sure if there is any way to know for sure if it was a chemical or not. But if your O day is correct on FF and given your past LP lengths I would say it was likely a chemical.

It seems like the soy worked well for you though, I hope you get a sticky bean soon!


----------



## MommyDream

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Ugh, I wanna cry. Got my blood test done this morning got the result and hcg was 3 and just stood up and had a big gush of blood come out. Does this mean I had a chemical pregnancy?

:hugs:


----------



## bnporter81

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Ugh, I wanna cry. Got my blood test done this morning got the result and hcg was 3 and just stood up and had a big gush of blood come out. Does this mean I had a chemical pregnancy?

I'm so sorry...I've had a miscarriage before, but not a chemical. It kind of sounds like one, though from everything I've read before. Hang in there, hon. It'll happen, but I know it must be so hard to go through.:hugs:


----------



## bnporter81

Nevermind, girls, about my question earlier...I think I finally got it figured out with my symptoms on the chart.:thumbup:


----------



## MommyDream

bnporter81 said:


> MommyDream said:
> 
> 
> Bn- do you have the paid version of FF? Maybe the regular version doesn't have signs?
> 
> Yes, I bought the 90 day subscription.Click to expand...

Under data entry, is there a "specific" tab? You should be able to enter signs there....


----------



## manny82

QUOTE=Hotpink_Mom;16072435]Ugh, I wanna cry. Got my blood test done this morning got the result and hcg was 3 and just stood up and had a big gush of blood come out. Does this mean I had a chemical pregnancy?[/QUOTE]

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## bnporter81

MommyDream said:


> bnporter81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MommyDream said:
> 
> 
> Bn- do you have the paid version of FF? Maybe the regular version doesn't have signs?
> 
> Yes, I bought the 90 day subscription.Click to expand...
> 
> Under data entry, is there a "specific" tab? You should be able to enter signs there....Click to expand...

I figured it out...thanks:flower:


----------



## foquita

I'm so sorry the witch got you hotpink :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## manny82

5dpo-- dull cramps on and off, sore back and front right side...bloated,acne

:witch::witch: please stay away!!!!!!


----------



## seabean

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Ugh, I wanna cry. Got my blood test done this morning got the result and hcg was 3 and just stood up and had a big gush of blood come out. Does this mean I had a chemical pregnancy?

Oh hun, I'm so sorry! This happened to me too. You will bounce back and get your BFP!!!!


----------



## seabean

NewMrs2011 said:


> Hi everyone :)
> 
> Is it normal to have huge drops/jumps with ovulation? Just trying to make sense of my chart!
> 
> Thanks :)

OMG it almost looks like mine! It could be that you did O and maybe the drop is AF coming? 

I did think for a second that mine might have been super early aggressive implantation (the blastocyst would have to REALLY slam HARD into my uterus to make that kid of temp dip! :haha:), but unfortunately my progesterone levels say that I didn't ovulate - I got them taken Monday, which would have been 5 DPO and they were only 1.0. So FF has my crosshairs still but they are wrong. SO I think I am trying to ovulate again and the dip is estrogen surging once again.

Newmrs - is it possible that you didn't ovulate and might be O'ing now? It doesn't look like you had a +OPK and your temps might be somewhat low - I would say keep BD-ing just in case!!!


@raven - what did your OPK say?
@manny - sounds like you might be next up for a BFP?
@Foquita - the fertility specialist sounds like the best plan! i don't think you've wasted time, there's no way you could have predicted all this :flower:
@MD - I don't use preseed, but it sounds like something I would buy at a gardening store :haha:


----------



## MommyDream

Lol seabean!! Preseed does sound like a gardening supply item....


----------



## bnporter81

I've thought about trying preseed, but I guess I feel a little uneasy about anything coming in contact with DH's :spermy:Just wanna make sure nothing gets messed up I guess, lol.


----------



## cmwilson

I'm sorry hot pink. Keep your chin up, it will happen. Soy definitely helped you!

Natalie - I'm excited for you and your FS appointment! Can't wait to hear how it goes! One week from today I'll be at my appointment! Woohoo!!

Rach - I hope it's O for you! 

Ladies in the TWW hope you are headed to your BFPs! :happydance:


----------



## bnporter81

Morning...how is everyone?:flower:


----------



## rmsh1

Getting fed up with this months cycle, but otherwise day is going fine!


----------



## raventtc

seabean said:


> NewMrs2011 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone :)
> 
> Is it normal to have huge drops/jumps with ovulation? Just trying to make sense of my chart!
> 
> Thanks :)
> 
> OMG it almost looks like mine! It could be that you did O and maybe the drop is AF coming?
> 
> I did think for a second that mine might have been super early aggressive implantation (the blastocyst would have to REALLY slam HARD into my uterus to make that kid of temp dip! :haha:), but unfortunately my progesterone levels say that I didn't ovulate - I got them taken Monday, which would have been 5 DPO and they were only 1.0. So FF has my crosshairs still but they are wrong. SO I think I am trying to ovulate again and the dip is estrogen surging once again.
> 
> Newmrs - is it possible that you didn't ovulate and might be O'ing now? It doesn't look like you had a +OPK and your temps might be somewhat low - I would say keep BD-ing just in case!!!
> 
> 
> @raven - what did your OPK say?
> @manny - sounds like you might be next up for a BFP?
> @Foquita - the fertility specialist sounds like the best plan! i don't think you've wasted time, there's no way you could have predicted all this :flower:
> @MD - I don't use preseed, but it sounds like something I would buy at a gardening store :haha:Click to expand...

well yesterday my preseed came in the mail, but we didn't bd last night we will use it tonight thou..I could have gone to bed at 4 yesterday i was sooo tired and out of it. I did take a opk and it was + or atleast very very close to + (they still confuse me). I know that we should have bd (we did mon and tues) but we will tonight no matter how i feel. My head is killing me, and i couldn't sleep last night. I woke up at 2:30 with cramps and the feeling like i had to go and nothing.....so needless to say today is going to be just great -- running on no energy at all.

sorry to hear your news hotpink :hugs:

when i opened my package up to see it was preseed there was a little bag of baby dust .... lol....

:dust:


----------



## raventtc

bnporter81 said:


> Morning...how is everyone?:flower:

feeling crappy!!


----------



## bnporter81

raventtc said:


> seabean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewMrs2011 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone :)
> 
> Is it normal to have huge drops/jumps with ovulation? Just trying to make sense of my chart!
> 
> Thanks :)
> 
> OMG it almost looks like mine! It could be that you did O and maybe the drop is AF coming?
> 
> I did think for a second that mine might have been super early aggressive implantation (the blastocyst would have to REALLY slam HARD into my uterus to make that kid of temp dip! :haha:), but unfortunately my progesterone levels say that I didn't ovulate - I got them taken Monday, which would have been 5 DPO and they were only 1.0. So FF has my crosshairs still but they are wrong. SO I think I am trying to ovulate again and the dip is estrogen surging once again.
> 
> Newmrs - is it possible that you didn't ovulate and might be O'ing now? It doesn't look like you had a +OPK and your temps might be somewhat low - I would say keep BD-ing just in case!!!
> 
> 
> @raven - what did your OPK say?
> @manny - sounds like you might be next up for a BFP?
> @Foquita - the fertility specialist sounds like the best plan! i don't think you've wasted time, there's no way you could have predicted all this :flower:
> @MD - I don't use preseed, but it sounds like something I would buy at a gardening store :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> well yesterday my preseed came in the mail, but we didn't bd last night we will use it tonight thou..I could have gone to bed at 4 yesterday i was sooo tired and out of it. I did take a opk and it was + or atleast very very close to + (they still confuse me). I know that we should have bd (we did mon and tues) but we will tonight no matter how i feel. My head is killing me, and i couldn't sleep last night. I woke up at 2:30 with cramps and the feeling like i had to go and nothing.....so needless to say today is going to be just great -- running on no energy at all.
> 
> sorry to hear your news hotpink :hugs:
> 
> when i opened my package up to see it was preseed there was a little bag of baby dust .... lol....
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Your temp today looks great...looks like you very possibly ovulated yesterday.


----------



## Rachel789

rmsh1 said:


> Getting fed up with this months cycle, but otherwise day is going fine!

Arggg I am right there with you but I am fed up with every cycle I have ever had! They all are long and sucky :growlmad:

Raven-I am with there with you as well I slept HORRIBLE last night, I woke up in the middle of the night and literally just layed there wide awake for an hour+ it was sooo annoying, and aside from that I woke up a few others times as well, so of course I have no clue how accurate my temp is or not. :dohh:

Temp went back down a bit today so it looks like I likely did not O :nope: There is a small chance that it was a fallback rise today because if my temp if 96.8 or up tomorrow FF will give me crosshairs and an O day of Tuesday, but I am doubting that is the case as I have never had a fallback rise before. :dohh:


----------



## manny82

it is CD32 - 6dpo--okay m bloated,having Heartburn, have lil tenderness in Bbs, i m getting hot flashes and chills,no back ache and af alike carmps...but had yellowish browinsh cm after bd last night...


----------



## bnporter81

Quiet on here today...hope everyone is having a good day so far!


----------



## mrsc81

foquita said:


> I want updates from mrsc81 and mollymalone!

I had a little break from the forum, i was starting to spend wayyy too many hours on here and getting depressed and consumed.

I havent had chance to read back through all the pages ive missed yet!
Hope all you ladies are doing ok and :hugs: to hotpink as from a brief scan of some pages it looks like you had a chemical..
Im cd23 and been getting highs on my cbfm since cd21.


----------



## MommyDream

Mrsc- I hear you about spending way too much time on here and getting consumed!MGood luck this cycle!


----------



## foquita

I do the same mrsc but I have a really monotonous job so I need to occupy myself somehow :haha: I forgot a book today so I'll be lurking on here all day :haha: are you feeling a bit better now? :hugs: 

I HATE not being able to multiquote on my mobile, its hard to remember who I wanted to reply to so I'm sorry for being rude if I haven't replied to anyone, it's not on purpose :haha:


----------



## mrsc81

Yes feeling more positive again :hugs:
I guess its nice to try and switch off, especially in the run up to ovulation as you never know how long its going to take! 

Ive been trying to pick myself up, had my hair done yesterday, met up with an old friend last week and went shopping, going out for a meal tomorrow with hubby.. Just trying to look at the positives, been working hard at gym although ive lost weight so not sure if thats a good thing, i sometimes feel ive put my body through hell with all the weight gain and then loss, makes me wonder if thats why it doesnt want to co-operate! 

Another high on cbfm this morning, judging by the lines on stick i should peak in next couple of days :happydance:


----------



## whigfield

I am very sorry HotPink. It looks like a chemical to me. :hugs:

Ugh... I want to ovulate already. :brat: I forgot to do OPKs the past 2 days so I'm really hoping I get a positive today. But this early..? :shrug:


----------



## MommyDream

whigfield said:


> I am very sorry HotPink. It looks like a chemical to me. :hugs:
> 
> Ugh... I want to ovulate already. :brat: I forgot to do OPKs the past 2 days so I'm really hoping I get a positive today. But this early..? :shrug:

You never know! Good luck whigfield!


----------



## raventtc

whigfield said:


> I am very sorry HotPink. It looks like a chemical to me. :hugs:
> 
> Ugh... I want to ovulate already. :brat: I forgot to do OPKs the past 2 days so I'm really hoping I get a positive today. But this early..? :shrug:

its possible, last month i ovulated on cd 30 something and this time it seems strange to even think that it happened soo soon??!! but the signs are showing that it did....i hate my messed up cycles. When i have a long 40+ cycle it seems as thou i get a short cycle that follows and makes me feel normal (lol) and then it happens for another month i get excited.........then i get that 40+ again....ahhh

well cd16 for me, and last night we bd with some preseed..that stuff if crazy! its unexplainable, really! anyone else us it and if so how much do you use? it says most women use up to the 3 mark...that was way tooo much. but i know hubby like it too:thumbup: 

:dust:


----------



## Rachel789

foquita said:


> I do the same mrsc but I have a really monotonous job so I need to occupy myself somehow :haha: I forgot a book today so I'll be lurking on here all day :haha: are you feeling a bit better now? :hugs:
> 
> I HATE not being able to multiquote on my mobile, its hard to remember who I wanted to reply to so I'm sorry for being rude if I haven't replied to anyone, it's not on purpose :haha:

I know the feeling, my job is so boring thats why I am on here all day as well. I work from home so I have the freedom to be on here :thumbup:


----------



## Rachel789

Hi mrsc :hi: Good to have you back, I hope you are O'ing soon!


----------



## Rachel789

I don't know what is going on with my temps, I thought there was a good chance I o'ed Tuesday because of how much my temp went up Wedneday but now it has been down with today being the lowest temp this cycle. I am trying not to read into temps anymore. I might try to take an opk today because I havent for a couple days.


----------



## mrsc81

raventtc said:


> whigfield said:
> 
> 
> I am very sorry HotPink. It looks like a chemical to me. :hugs:
> 
> Ugh... I want to ovulate already. :brat: I forgot to do OPKs the past 2 days so I'm really hoping I get a positive today. But this early..? :shrug:
> 
> its possible, last month i ovulated on cd 30 something and this time it seems strange to even think that it happened soo soon??!! but the signs are showing that it did....i hate my messed up cycles. When i have a long 40+ cycle it seems as thou i get a short cycle that follows and makes me feel normal (lol) and then it happens for another month i get excited.........then i get that 40+ again....ahhh
> 
> well cd16 for me, and last night we bd with some preseed..that stuff if crazy! its unexplainable, really! anyone else us it and if so how much do you use? it says most women use up to the 3 mark...that was way tooo much. but i know hubby like it too:thumbup:
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...


Yes preseed is a bit weird isnt it, this is my 2nd or 3rd cycle using it, i use up to the 2g mark, my hubby was finding it a bit weird at first, but you need to bear down to expell any excess :thumbup:


----------



## foquita

that sounds good mrsc, doing things like that really makes a difference i think :) I hope your positive attitude helps you catch the egg this cycle :) :) 

rachel, what do you work as? if i worked at home i would never do anything ever, I have no self-discipline and i love the internet :haha: 

whigfield, it would be amazing to see an early ovulation from you :D are you going to try soy next cycle? 

I posted on the TTC forum about this but I'll write it here too - ive been taking maca, just adding a bit to my cooking and OH MY GOD it's amazing, my sex drive is absolutely through the roof and even having sex is better, I'm so glad I tried it and would really recommend it :)


----------



## foquita

is bearing down just like doing the opposite of a pelvic thingy,,,a kegel? the opposite of a kegel? if that makes sense :haha:


----------



## raventtc

foquita said:


> is bearing down just like doing the opposite of a pelvic thingy,,,a kegel? the opposite of a kegel? if that makes sense :haha:

yeah i guess so...


----------



## Rachel789

I use pre seed too but we just use it as lube I don't ever use the applicator that stuff is way too expensive so we just use a little bit when we feel we need it.


----------



## Rachel789

It is actually kind of hard to explain what I do right now. Up until a year ago I played poker for a living though, I did that for 2 years. Ohhh how I miss doing that!


----------



## foquita

wow rachel, that's so cool! :O I didnt know you can make a living out of that! 

thanks raven :) :)


----------



## Rachel789

Yea I used to play online until the USA decided to control our lives and say we can't anymore so I was forced out of it. I hate this country sometimes!


----------



## Rachel789

Although I will say having children and playing poker for a living would have been REALLY hard so maybe it was a good thing.


----------



## foquita

I would be living in poverty haha, im unbelievably crap at things like that. what law did they bring in that says you can't? :(


----------



## Rachel789

Some shady BS law if you ask me. What is crazy is that is isnt actually illegal for me to play but they made it illegal for banks to xfer funds to off shore gambling sites. Just our governments shadey way around things. Land of the free-pshhhhhhhh


----------



## bnporter81

Good luck mrsc81 and Laura on upcoming ovulation:happydance:Raven...do you think you already O'd?


----------



## MommyDream

Hi ladies.. It's been an emotional morning for me...

I am starting fertility drugs!

No signs of ovulation when I went to the doctor this morning... He said that I should start progesterone to start my next cycle. I am going to start it at the end of my vacation and then I can try clomid. 

The scary part is that he said there might be a blockage. If there is, they will need to do surgery. I am really scared! Gahh. 

He said I could go for a HSG to see for sure.... But I could also just wait until I try one cycle on clomid and see how it goes. I don't know what to do!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I know this may sound bad to some of you and I feel bad as I type, but having a chemical gave me a 31 cycle days.


----------



## foquita

:hugs: mommydream, did they say why they think there might be a blockage? how long would you have to wait after the hsg to start TTC again? :hugs: 

was a chemical confirmed by the doctor then hotpink?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Yes it was foquita.


----------



## foquita

that's strange how your HCg levels were only 3, I thought we all had between 0-5 in our blood all the time? did they have an explanation or anything? :( what's your plan of attack for this cycle? :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Dr. really didn't say much, but my hcg is now 0 and I'm sitting out this cycle.


----------



## foquita

you never know what might happen though, you might get pregnant through a condom again :winkwink:


----------



## Rachel789

So no soy this cycle hotpink? Doesnt soy work like clomid? that was my understanding. From what I have heard about clomid it is not safe to be on it for more than 6 cycles because of over stimulation of the ovaries could increase your risk of ovarian cancer. I could be wrong though...


----------



## foquita

I read somewhere that it can increase the risk of some kind of cancer (maybe ovarian?) if used for more than 6 cycles, I don't know if soy is the same? I hadn't thought about it before but it must be the same because they both do the same thing...trick your body into thinking it's not making enough estrogen or something like that!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

This is my second cycle on soy Rach


----------



## bnporter81

MommyDream said:


> Hi ladies.. It's been an emotional morning for me...
> 
> I am starting fertility drugs!
> 
> No signs of ovulation when I went to the doctor this morning... He said that I should start progesterone to start my next cycle. I am going to start it at the end of my vacation and then I can try clomid.
> 
> The scary part is that he said there might be a blockage. If there is, they will need to do surgery. I am really scared! Gahh.
> 
> He said I could go for a HSG to see for sure.... But I could also just wait until I try one cycle on clomid and see how it goes. I don't know what to do!

Mommydream, I've been using progesterone cream since about 10 days before I ovulated. I've read in a lot of places how if you use it before O, it will suppress it...I've also read about how some women got their BFP's while doing the "shutdown" like they call it. Well, for me, I really think if my levels were low it did something to help kickstart my ovulation because I'm 6dpo and my temps are still staying up. I really like using it.


----------



## Rachel789

Hotpink_Mom said:


> This is my second cycle on soy Rach

But you arent TTC this cycle? Why use the soy if you arent TTC? I mean of course it is your choice I just would think why not save a soy cycle for when you are TTC or at least NTNP. Are you guys going to use raincoats this cycle? BTW I love that term-raincoats! :haha:


----------



## MommyDream

Bn- progesterone may cause me to ovulate? I guess that means I should bd while taking it??


----------



## bnporter81

I just know it sure didn't suppress ovulation for me. I got 2 days of pos. opks and then a big thermal shift and it's stayed up for 6 days. Yes, BD!:thumbup: It's different for everyone but you never know.


----------



## foquita

oi, mommydream, answer my question! :haha: how long after the HSG would you have to wait to TTC? the reason I'm asking is because I'm kinda hoping that I will be given the same dilemma when I see the specialist so I'm interested in what you're going to do :)


----------



## MommyDream

foquita said:


> :hugs: mommydream, did they say why they think there might be a blockage? how long would you have to wait after the hsg to start TTC again? :hugs:
> 
> was a chemical confirmed by the doctor then hotpink?

They said that the couldn't tell from the sonogram that they did... My tubes might not be open. 

I don't know how long after the HSG you have to wait, I just know you can have sex at all before it....


----------



## MommyDream

Sorry foquita-misse your post earlier!

I am debating now telling my mom everything. I am stressed. Gahhh


----------



## foquita

are you close to your mum? I told mine and my MIL because I really need the RL support from them, especially because I will be going through fertility treatment but im very close with both of them, i dont think i would have if I weren't close to them! 

I think in the same position i would have the HSG first to see if my tubes were clear, the earlier you find out about any obstacles the better :)


----------



## MommyDream

Yea... I might do the HSG earlier. But I can't have sex before it happens.... Hopefully they can get me booked really quickly after cycle day 1 so I can start clomid. 

I am close with my mom but not about this kind of stuff... I dunno!


----------



## MommyDream

The worst feedback is when people say "it will happen when it's supposed to happen". I hate that. A few of my close girlfriends have said that and I f*king hate it. 

Haha sorry for the outburst- stressful day here


----------



## Rachel789

MommyDream said:


> The worst feedback is when people say "it will happen when it's supposed to happen". I hate that. A few of my close girlfriends have said that and I f*king hate it.
> 
> Haha sorry for the outburst- stressful day here

Ugh tell me about it, I hate when people say that to me!


----------



## foquita

I HATE that too :( it really upsets me now actually, and I find it insulting even though I know people think they are saying the right thing. 

for me the worst thing is the fact that no one knows what to say to me so they just avoid the topic. a couple of times I have mentioned it to my friends in a text or whatever and then they just don't text back :haha: I understand that it is really hard for them to know what to say and they don't want to say the wrong thing but it makes me feel isolated even when I am surrounded by people. if that makes sense, I'm never very articulate. 

people who haven't been through don't understand all of the emotions that are involved when you are potentially facing infertility :(


----------



## foquita

or 'just relax and it will happen' 

relaxing has NOTHING to do with it for me, no amount of relaxing is going to make me ovulate! there is no egg to relax for!


----------



## foquita

I wonder how newmrs is? she hasn't posted in a few days! hope she is ok :)


----------



## MommyDream

foquita said:


> or 'just relax and it will happen'
> 
> relaxing has NOTHING to do with it for me, no amount of relaxing is going to make me ovulate! there is no egg to relax for!

agree so much!! it won't happen if there's something wrong with me... if my tubes are blocked! Ughh... I am going to tell my Mom. But i am going to wait a few days because my brother just had an emergency appendix removal this morning... nuts! (he is ok :haha:)


----------



## Canny wait

My cycles aren't as long as some of yours I know but last one was 42 and now I am cd2 and waiting for the first ttc in about 14 days! Just have to have sex everyday lol x


----------



## MommyDream

welcome canny wait!


----------



## whigfield

MommyDream said:


> The worst feedback is when people say "it will happen when it's supposed to happen". I hate that. A few of my close girlfriends have said that and I f*king hate it.
> 
> Haha sorry for the outburst- stressful day here

I really effing hate this too. If you've got fertility problems, it will NOT just "happen when it's supposed to happen". ESPECIALLY not if you've got a fertility problem where you physically cannot conceive until you are treated.

Some people are such idiots. :dohh:


----------



## whigfield

Welcome canny! :wave:

I got a nearly positive on an OPK today :happydance:... Sosososo hope I get a positive soon, this would be a world record for me, especially given that I O'd on CD35 last cycle... :haha:


----------



## MommyDream

whigfield said:


> Welcome canny! :wave:
> 
> I got a nearly positive on an OPK today :happydance:... Sosososo hope I get a positive soon, this would be a world record for me, especially given that I O'd on CD35 last cycle... :haha:

exciting!!! Do you use OPKS mid-day? I've heard that LH is the strongest mid-day... :happydance:


----------



## rmsh1

We used pre-seed this week. We used the applicator one, up to the 2. Didn't want to over do it and it costs a heap! But normally we use it like other lube, just a little outside. We messed up last cycle as we didnt know that regular lube would inhibit sperm movement! I was buying more when I thought I should really read the box since we are TTC and it said not to use if TTC. Woopsee. So this month we used pre-seed. Let's see what happens and if I really did O. if I did O, then the OPks were not very clear


----------



## Rachel789

I just took an opk because my temp was so low I figured something may be happening. Do you ladies think this should be considered a positive? I took two pictures a couple minutes apart I will post both. The left side is the test line.

https://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/Rachel7899/003.jpg


https://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/Rachel7899/002.jpg


----------



## bnporter81

I would say yes because it's got that dark line along the edge...thats how mine were. I'd just keep testing today and tomorrow, though.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

That a + to me


----------



## Rachel789

Thanks girls, that is what I was thinking because of the line on the edge looked dark and I had one similar to this a couple cycles ago, it was a little darker but most of the dark part was the edge and sure enough I O'ed when I got that positive. I hope I actually O this time!


----------



## bnporter81

Rachel789 said:


> Thanks girls, that is what I was thinking because of the line on the edge looked dark and I had one similar to this a couple cycles ago, it was a little darker but most of the dark part was the edge and sure enough I O'ed when I got that positive. I hope I actually O this time!

Yeah, for me that's the only way I can tell if it's a true positive, by the edge of it...they can be confusing sometimes:wacko:Hopefully you O. soon!:flower:


----------



## MommyDream

I don't want to be a downed, but my OPKs were like that this cycle and the doctor confirmed today that I didn't ovulate... Who knows!

Why did my avatar change? Booo


----------



## manny82

CD33- 7DPO today..bloated since oed,sore muscles, sleeplessness for the past two days,moody,evrytime i burp i feel food in food pipe comin upward,af like cramps in middle in morning,chills and hot flashes.


----------



## Daydreaming

Hi ladies! :wave:

Mind if I join you?

My last cycle was 39 days and I'm now on CD24 and still not ovulated if my opks are anything to go by... :roll:

I have a feeling I'm in for an even longer wait this month!


----------



## bnporter81

Hi daydreaming...:flower:welcome!


----------



## daisyr21

I think I belong in this tread. Im on cd 41 with no signs of AF or BFP. The last two were 32 day cycles. This cycle was completely thrown me off and confused me. I didn't see any EWCM till cd 22 and I have no idea when I ovulated and now I feel like I am at a stand still. I have taken 3 hpt but all of them have been bfns. I hate feeling like my body is not doing what is supposed to :wacko: I was sick this past month and I know that that could have pushed my ovulation back but i am still frustrated and confused :dohh:


----------



## bnporter81

:wave:hi daisy...I know how you feel. I'm on CD72 and finally just ovulated 6 days ago. It's awful feeling like you're just stuck.:wacko:


----------



## raventtc

bnporter81 said:


> Good luck mrsc81 and Laura on upcoming ovulation:happydance:Raven...do you think you already O'd?

My temps are looking like i did.....if i have a high temp in the morning too, ff will give me crosshairs....time will tell!!


----------



## raventtc

whigfield said:


> Welcome canny! :wave:
> 
> I got a nearly positive on an OPK today :happydance:... Sosososo hope I get a positive soon, this would be a world record for me, especially given that I O'd on CD35 last cycle... :haha:

Whigfield -- we are on the same pattern cycle right now...how crazy!! its hard to understand your cycles when you go from ovulating in the cd30+ to cd14???? i am puzzled but excited. I did start taking b complex late into last cycle but really that wouldn't do anything


----------



## Rachel789

Ok so I took another OPK tonight at 8 pm the first one was at 2 pm. The one from 8 looked a lot lighter. I didn't take one yesterday so I am now wondering if yesterdays would have been positive and maybe today was O day. I would guess today or tomorrow. What do you girls think? The first picture is the one from 2 pm today and the 2nd picture is from 8 pm.

https://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/Rachel7899/003.jpg


https://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/Rachel7899/004.jpg


----------



## bnporter81

Yeah, I would say O. would either be today or tomorrow. The day mine went from being positive to negative was the day I O'd. Good luck Rachel:happydance:


----------



## daisyr21

Hey I got married November 11, 2006 :)


----------



## raventtc

Morning everyone! So i got crosshairs on ff this am after i entered my temp in, now its telling me that I am 3dpo........how exciting. So after ff gives crosshairs so you get up and down temps or are they higher...?

lots of :dust: for all!!


----------



## Daydreaming

bnporter81 said:


> Hi daydreaming...:flower:welcome!

bnporter81, I got married on the 5th November!

So, CD25 and opks as blank as ever... I know what you mean about feeling like your body is doing nothing! Bit fed up with it tbh! Had pain au chocolat to cheer me up this morning:blush:


----------



## mrsc81

Did an opk yesterday evening and there was a dark line but not a positive, got a peak on my cbfm this morning, so that means i should ovulate today or tomorrow, im cd25 :happydance:
I hope all you ladies are well, welcome to the newbies and have a good weekend everyone! :flower:


----------



## bnporter81

daisyr21 said:


> Hey I got married November 11, 2006 :)

Pretty neat daisy:haha:


----------



## bnporter81

raventtc said:


> Morning everyone! So i got crosshairs on ff this am after i entered my temp in, now its telling me that I am 3dpo........how exciting. So after ff gives crosshairs so you get up and down temps or are they higher...?
> 
> lots of :dust: for all!!

my temps have gone up and down a little bit but as long as they stay at or above the cover line, I think


----------



## bnporter81

Daydreaming said:


> bnporter81 said:
> 
> 
> Hi daydreaming...:flower:welcome!
> 
> bnporter81, I got married on the 5th November!
> 
> So, CD25 and opks as blank as ever... I know what you mean about feeling like your body is doing nothing! Bit fed up with it tbh! Had pain au chocolat to cheer me up this morning:blush:Click to expand...

Cool, a lot of november marriages on here:winkwink:


----------



## MommyDream

Welcome to all the newbies :)


----------



## sjones1125

Hey Gals, Hope you don't mind me joining:) I'm on cd 58:cry: Here's a little of my story...Was on Mirena IUD for 3 years..It fell off on Jan 16..started my withdrawal bleeding on the 20th, that lasted 5 days. And I haven't had a period since then :(. I'm not pregnant, tried parsley tea, and now Vitex. Nothing yet! I think I'll just stop the vitex and wait for my appointment on the 28th :(. We're not actively ttc, but we have our moments lol. Looking forward to getting to know some of you ladies! And it's good talking to someone in the same boat as me...I've had OPk's that look like this twice already...These are the one's for the past 5 days or so. The last 3 for the past 3 days, the last one being this morning. What do you guys think?
 



Attached Files:







CIMG2232.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 13









CIMG2239.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## manny82

helllo ladies..m 8dpo today had weird dream last night that i m pregant and i didnt know that m pregant and i have big bump and m going into labour...i wasnt going test but i did fmu and got bfn its early..will wait few days to do another test if af doesnt show...
m have af alike cramps, dry mouth, mild backache...feeling out this month..


----------



## mrsc81

sjones - Im confused, your not actively ttc but your using opks? Lol


----------



## daisyr21

cd 42 and still nada! and I mean no signs of anything, blah! Do you guys think I should have a blood test done on Monday if I don't see AF by then? I'm assuming that by now I should see positive hpt if I was pregnant since I had my fertile symptoms on cd 22 and on. I don't know what to do, my mom told me to just relax and let things be but its kind of hard when my body feels all out of sync :/. On a good note we are on the process of looking at homes and we saw one that was pretty neat :)


----------



## Rachel789

I got married on November 7th!! A lot of Nov weddings in here!


----------



## sjones1125

mrsc81 said:


> sjones - Im confused, your not actively ttc but your using opks? Lol

LOL, I'm just trying to figure out my cycle, We don't always use protection SO if it does happen I would like to know when...I'm trying a little more than he is tho..makes sense? lol


Rachel789 said:


> I got married on November 7th!! A lot of Nov weddings in here!

Hey I got married on the 6th!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Welcome sjones my maiden name is Jones


----------



## cmwilson

Hi ladies! I hope you are having a great weekend! I have a question for ladies who have had an FS appointment. What happened at you first appointment? I have my appointment on Wednesday and I just wanted to know what to expect. Thanks! :flower:


----------



## bnporter81

sjones1125 said:


> Hey Gals, Hope you don't mind me joining:) I'm on cd 58:cry: Here's a little of my story...Was on Mirena IUD for 3 years..It fell off on Jan 16..started my withdrawal bleeding on the 20th, that lasted 5 days. And I haven't had a period since then :(. I'm not pregnant, tried parsley tea, and now Vitex. Nothing yet! I think I'll just stop the vitex and wait for my appointment on the 28th :(. We're not actively ttc, but we have our moments lol. Looking forward to getting to know some of you ladies! And it's good talking to someone in the same boat as me...I've had OPk's that look like this twice already...These are the one's for the past 5 days or so. The last 3 for the past 3 days, the last one being this morning. What do you guys think?

I tried the parsley tea, too, and it didn't work for me. That cycle I was using Fertilaid and I ovulated a couple weeks after starting it, but then the next cycle it did nothing so I quit taking it. Then I went to regular Vitex with B6 and didn't get any results so I just gave up and started a Geritol vitamin (because I've heard good things about pregnancies happening with it). Now I'm using progesterone cream and taking vitamins and waiting to see if I'll get a BFP this cycle. Good luck to you...that OPK on the bottom yesterday looked really close. My OPKs would also be reallllly close to positive for a few days then get a little lighter, then darker again. LOL, very frustrating!:wacko:


----------



## sjones1125

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Welcome sjones my maiden name is Jones

Nice! Jones seems to see a very popular last name :)


bnporter81 said:


> sjones1125 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Gals, Hope you don't mind me joining:) I'm on cd 58:cry: Here's a little of my story...Was on Mirena IUD for 3 years..It fell off on Jan 16..started my withdrawal bleeding on the 20th, that lasted 5 days. And I haven't had a period since then :(. I'm not pregnant, tried parsley tea, and now Vitex. Nothing yet! I think I'll just stop the vitex and wait for my appointment on the 28th :(. We're not actively ttc, but we have our moments lol. Looking forward to getting to know some of you ladies! And it's good talking to someone in the same boat as me...I've had OPk's that look like this twice already...These are the one's for the past 5 days or so. The last 3 for the past 3 days, the last one being this morning. What do you guys think?
> 
> I tried the parsley tea, too, and it didn't work for me. That cycle I was using Fertilaid and I ovulated a couple weeks after starting it, but then the next cycle it did nothing so I quit taking it. Then I went to regular Vitex with B6 and didn't get any results so I just gave up and started a Geritol vitamin (because I've heard good things about pregnancies happening with it). Now I'm using progesterone cream and taking vitamins and waiting to see if I'll get a BFP this cycle. Good luck to you...that OPK on the bottom yesterday looked really close. My OPKs would also be reallllly close to positive for a few days then get a little lighter, then darker again. LOL, very
> frustrating!:wacko:Click to expand...

 LOL yeah it's pretty frustrating..Nothing seems to be working! and my OPK's seem to be getting lighter.


----------



## raventtc

Hi all the new ladies!

I'm 4dpo FF says, its been sooo nice that we have spent sooo much time outside (that also means working) so today is my day of rest...so sore still from yesterday.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Sjones have you tested with HPT since your last one?


----------



## MommyDream

cmwilson said:


> Hi ladies! I hope you are having a great weekend! I have a question for ladies who have had an FS appointment. What happened at you first appointment? I have my appointment on Wednesday and I just wanted to know what to expect. Thanks! :flower:

Good luck with your appt! My first FS appt was really just an information session about what to expect at the next appt. we set up dates for ultrasounds an SA for DH.


----------



## cmwilson

MommyDream said:


> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I hope you are having a great weekend! I have a question for ladies who have had an FS appointment. What happened at you first appointment? I have my appointment on Wednesday and I just wanted to know what to expect. Thanks! :flower:
> 
> Good luck with your appt! My first FS appt was really just an information session about what to expect at the next appt. we set up dates for ultrasounds an SA for DH.Click to expand...

Thanks! Did you DH come with you to the first appointment?


----------



## rmsh1

Hi!
I am 3dpo according to ff, but I think I O'd a day earlier, so maybe 4dpo!


----------



## Rachel789

rmsh1 said:


> Hi!
> I am 3dpo according to ff, but I think I O'd a day earlier, so maybe 4dpo!

I agree that you may have O'ed CD 30, that seems to make sense maybe FF will pick up on that at some point.


----------



## Rachel789

I am hoping I O'ed on Friday but still not sure. FF will give me crosshairs for Friday if my temp is 96.6 or higher tomorrow but I will really only believe I actually O'ed if my temp is higher than 96.8 because that has been what it was the past couple days. I am still feeling skeptical though that I actually O'ed. I just hope my body tries again if it failed to this time.


----------



## MommyDream

cmwilson said:


> MommyDream said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I hope you are having a great weekend! I have a question for ladies who have had an FS appointment. What happened at you first appointment? I have my appointment on Wednesday and I just wanted to know what to expect. Thanks! :flower:
> 
> Good luck with your appt! My first FS appt was really just an information session about what to expect at the next appt. we set up dates for ultrasounds an SA for DH.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! Did you DH come with you to the first appointment?Click to expand...

He didn't but a lot of men do go...


----------



## MollyMalone

Hey!! Just doin a quick check in.

I'm in Ireland atm so don't really go on the net that much. Was meant to go to the village's parade but it was hailing so decided I was better off stayin in, even though the sky kinda cleared eventually. Went out that night but since it was Paddy's day everywhere was absolutely packed! It was ok, but it made me remeber why I've been avoiding going out on the 17th all these years haha.

Other than that nothing. I've no symptoms of anything, just itchy nipples and some twinges down there.... I'm expecting AF for the 24th...so we'll see. DH is coming over on the 23rd, and I can't wait. We are together 24/7 literally, so its weird not to have him near.


----------



## manny82

CD35 - 9dpo today...no af like cramps, legs hurt lil bit, sore muscles, nothing else..


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Just catching up, haven't been on here in a few days...I got married Nov. 6th! Must be a popular month!

I'm also getting almost pos. opk's and not surewhat to make of them. It's been almost positive for about 3 days now? WTF? TTC is so confusing! I have also noticed that everytime I exercise, I'm getting headaches, and slightly dizzy...that NEVER happens. I'm wondering if it's linked to O?

It looks like a lot of you are past ovulation; GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## mrsc81

So the 2ww begins, 1dpo today..


----------



## rmsh1

Rachel789 said:


> rmsh1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi!
> I am 3dpo according to ff, but I think I O'd a day earlier, so maybe 4dpo!
> 
> I agree that you may have O'ed CD 30, that seems to make sense maybe FF will pick up on that at some point.Click to expand...

I do hope so as that would be better in terms of when we DTD. Just gotta wait this TWW out now


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I'm sitting here waiting to O and I'm at cd6 UGH


----------



## raventtc

5dpo today and this morning i woke up way early and had some cramps....just now i felt wet down there, so i went to the bathroom and checked totally light bleeding?? it was in my panties and when i wiped- i put on a panty liner and have fx -- there was some sticky cm too..wth is going on??


----------



## mrsc81

Raven - fx its something good!
Oh im fed up! Last few days ive been craving sweet stuff all the time, feel really bloated and blah! Keep feeling fuzzy headed and dizzy, crazy hormones i suspect


----------



## manny82

hello ladies..cd36 - 10dpo today..feel really bloated, on and off af like cramps, feeling sleepy and tired, less gassey today,stuffy/runny nose, legs and muscle...just real achy moody, pretty sure its AF preparing her visit......


----------



## Daydreaming

Good luck to all of you who are now in the TWW.

I am CD26 and still no positive OPK... :(


----------



## rmsh1

Daydreaming said:


> Good luck to all of you who are now in the TWW.
> 
> I am CD26 and still no positive OPK... :(

I know the feeling! I am in the TWW now, after finally Oing around CD30. It was a loooong wait!


----------



## cmwilson

Cycle day 60 for me and no O. :cry: 

At least I have my FS appointment on Wednesday.


----------



## Rachel789

cmwilson said:


> Cycle day 60 for me and no O. :cry:
> 
> At least I have my FS appointment on Wednesday.

I am sorry to hear that! I am on cd31 and although FF thinks I may have O'ed I really don't think I did, the only thing that is keeping my head up is knowing I made an appt with my gyno for a couple weeks from now, so I am hoping she will help me find out what is wrong with my cycles.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

How you girls doing today?


----------



## MommyDream

CD 25 here and nothing going on... Taking progesterone starting on CD 33... Then on to clomid! I've been reading too much online about infertility and different causes, freaking myself out..... Ugggh


----------



## raventtc

spotting did stop today a hour or so later...i am hoping this is something good going on??!! other than that i am ok trying to keep busy during this 2ww and make it gooo by


----------



## MommyDream

Does anyone know anything about saline sonohysterograms? I had one at the FS and am now wondering why mine was so painful... I read somewhere that if could be painful if your tubes are blocked, but I don't know for sure...


----------



## bnporter81

Raven...hopefully it means something good for you:thumbup: Not much going on here...9dpo and waiting to see how this month ends up. Kind of getting myself down tonight because of thinking if I don't get my BFP how long will it be again before I have another chance?:cry:


----------



## tigger175

Hi everyone,

I am new to the forum and looking for support. I came off of birth control in January and had a normal withdrawal bleed, but since then no AF and no signs of ovulation (BBT is still low.) Right now I am on CD50. When you girls have long cycles do you still ovulate at the end? I am wondering if it is still possible for me to ovulate this cycle.

Dee


----------



## cmwilson

Rachel789 said:


> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> Cycle day 60 for me and no O. :cry:
> 
> At least I have my FS appointment on Wednesday.
> 
> I am sorry to hear that! I am on cd31 and although FF thinks I may have O'ed I really don't think I did, the only thing that is keeping my head up is knowing I made an appt with my gyno for a couple weeks from now, so I am hoping she will help me find out what is wrong with my cycles.Click to expand...

Don't give up hope yet on O, it may have happened, wait and see what your temp is like tomorrow. Hopefully your gyno will have answers for you. Let me know how it goes!


----------



## cmwilson

tigger175 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am new to the forum and looking for support. I came off of birth control in January and had a normal withdrawal bleed, but since then no AF and no signs of ovulation (BBT is still low.) Right now I am on CD50. When you girls have long cycles do you still ovulate at the end? I am wondering if it is still possible for me to ovulate this cycle.
> 
> Dee

Hi welcome! It is possible to O this late in your cycle. Many ladies on this forum have had that happen. I'm sure they can fill you in. Good luck!


----------



## sweetthang24

Morning all, 

Would anyone be able to have a look at my chart for me? 

I think i may have ovulated at the weekend but not sure. 

thanks

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## rmsh1

I cant open your chart, link does not work


----------



## sweetthang24

rmsh1 said:


> I cant open your chart, link does not work

i just changed it, should work now xx

thanks


----------



## rmsh1

Looks like you might have O'd CD18 or 19. A few more highs and you should get cross-hairs


----------



## whigfield

Sorry girls, I've had no internet for a while so only just catching up on this thread now!

Hi tigger! :wave:

@sweetthang If you temp is up tomorrow then I would say you O'd!

A bit peeved with my chart today... I'd had a nice pattern of going down in temp and then a shoot up (was so praying it was O), and now today the little bleeder has gone down again. :growlmad:

Feeling a bit down, too. I live on a RAF camp that's pretty isolated, and given that I work from home, I'm even more isolated. My neighbour is very pregnant and we do things together - but just little things like going to the butcher (a man drives the butcher van on camp for us, as we're in the middle of nowhere :dohh:) just shows how out of touch I feel with everyone. Every woman there today was either pregnant or had their child with them, and I just felt so out of place (and effing jealous). :nope:


----------



## flower94

CD 40 and no ovulation..


----------



## rmsh1

whigfield said:


> Sorry girls, I've had no internet for a while so only just catching up on this thread now!
> 
> Hi tigger! :wave:
> 
> @sweetthang If you temp is up tomorrow then I would say you O'd!
> 
> A bit peeved with my chart today... I'd had a nice pattern of going down in temp and then a shoot up (was so praying it was O), and now today the little bleeder has gone down again. :growlmad:
> 
> Feeling a bit down, too. I live on a RAF camp that's pretty isolated, and given that I work from home, I'm even more isolated. My neighbour is very pregnant and we do things together - but just little things like going to the butcher (a man drives the butcher van on camp for us, as we're in the middle of nowhere :dohh:) just shows how out of touch I feel with everyone. Every woman there today was either pregnant or had their child with them, and I just felt so out of place (and effing jealous). :nope:

Awww That must be so hard! I would hate to feel so isolated! Atleast you can come on here and chat to others that are TTC as well:hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

whigfield maybe today is o day for you! Your temp dropped and you are having fertile cm, I would take an opk today if you can. Sorry you are feeling down, I don't blame you and working from home doesnt help matters, I also work from home and I can't help but be obssesed with the forums and TTC because I get so bored. I may need to get a part time job outside of home to keep my mind off things.

Flower, I hope you O soon! CD 32 here for me and even though FF shows O I am 95% sure I didn't yet.


----------



## ELR

I'm now on something like CD70 with no O as of yet. I took soy isoflavones part way through this month and I'm now getting faint lines at about 3pm everyday but no darker lines. It drives me mad having such long cycles, for two years they were about six months apart :( I didn't chart back then but that's only two chances of getting pregnant each year. Have any ladies with long cycles seen shorter cycles after weight loss?


----------



## foquita

mrsc81 said:


> Raven - fx its something good!
> Oh im fed up! Last few days ive been craving sweet stuff all the time, feel really bloated and blah! Keep feeling fuzzy headed and dizzy, crazy hormones i suspect

hopefully it means something good mrsc! what about nibbling dark chocolate for sweet cravings? that's what i've been doing since giving up dairy, i went over a week with no sweet stuff so rewarded myself with two bars of dark chocolate and a few nibbles of them totally satisfied me! i still have most of the bars left waiting in the fridge for next time.



cmwilson said:


> Cycle day 60 for me and no O. :cry:
> 
> At least I have my FS appointment on Wednesday.

massive hugs :hugs: try and focus on the appointment, at least you are making positive steps, but i know how frustrating it is :( 



Rachel789 said:


> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> Cycle day 60 for me and no O. :cry:
> 
> At least I have my FS appointment on Wednesday.
> 
> I am sorry to hear that! I am on cd31 and although FF thinks I may have O'ed I really don't think I did, the only thing that is keeping my head up is knowing I made an appt with my gyno for a couple weeks from now, so I am hoping she will help me find out what is wrong with my cycles.Click to expand...

we are all totally getting the ball rolling with the specialists! :) 



MommyDream said:


> CD 25 here and nothing going on... Taking progesterone starting on CD 33... Then on to clomid! I've been reading too much online about infertility and different causes, freaking myself out..... Ugggh

what are you reading and what was it that scared you? :( stay away from google! PCOS has been ruled out for you hasn't it? 



tigger175 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am new to the forum and looking for support. I came off of birth control in January and had a normal withdrawal bleed, but since then no AF and no signs of ovulation (BBT is still low.) Right now I am on CD50. When you girls have long cycles do you still ovulate at the end? I am wondering if it is still possible for me to ovulate this cycle.
> 
> Dee

welcome dee :) it's definitely still possible for you to ovulate, girls that have posted in the past in here have ovulated later than CD50 and conceived, and i have spoken to a girl in another section of the forum who conceived her 19 month older daughter on CD140 so never lose hope :hugs:



whigfield said:


> Sorry girls, I've had no internet for a while so only just catching up on this thread now!
> 
> Hi tigger! :wave:
> 
> @sweetthang If you temp is up tomorrow then I would say you O'd!
> 
> A bit peeved with my chart today... I'd had a nice pattern of going down in temp and then a shoot up (was so praying it was O), and now today the little bleeder has gone down again. :growlmad:
> 
> Feeling a bit down, too. I live on a RAF camp that's pretty isolated, and given that I work from home, I'm even more isolated. My neighbour is very pregnant and we do things together - but just little things like going to the butcher (a man drives the butcher van on camp for us, as we're in the middle of nowhere :dohh:) just shows how out of touch I feel with everyone. Every woman there today was either pregnant or had their child with them, and I just felt so out of place (and effing jealous). :nope:

huge hugs love :hugs: it'll be your turn soon :hugs: are you waiting until it's been 2 years before you see a doctor? 



ELR said:


> I'm now on something like CD70 with no O as of yet. I took soy isoflavones part way through this month and I'm now getting faint lines at about 3pm everyday but no darker lines. It drives me mad having such long cycles, for two years they were about six months apart :( I didn't chart back then but that's only two chances of getting pregnant each year. Have any ladies with long cycles seen shorter cycles after weight loss?

i don't know if soy works in the later stages of your cycle? i've heard it's only effective if it's taken at the start like clomid. i'm sure mrsc81 who posts in here saw her cycles getting shorter when she lost weight, and there was another girl who doesn't post any more who had the same i'm sure :) that's what the doctors always recommend, which is my dilemma because i can't lose much weight because i'm already a good weight and if i lost much i would be underweight and unhealthy, but the kinda cure all for long cycles is lose weight :(


----------



## foquita

welcome to all the other newbies :) 

i'm off work sick just now as i'm a bit fluey, i'll be back tomorrow though. i'm getting shooting pains in my legs and it's really sore :( generally feeling pretty sorry for myself! 

also, i got out of the shower on sunday and one of my nipples has changed...it looks like there is a piece missing of the aeriola (sp?), not as if it's cut or anything like that...more like some of the wee bumps have flattened so there is a section/circle that's flat and skin coloured rather than nipple coloured. should i go to the doctor about this? at first when i saw it i was a bit freaked out and i thought i better go but now i can't decide whether i'm just being silly? they do say that you should get all changes in your boobs checked don't they? it feels really smooth as well, just like a bit of skin rather than a bit of nipple and you can see it looks different in the mirror.


----------



## omgbaby

I'm new to this thread.
I usually have regular 28 day cycles.
With this past cycle I was about 25 days late for AF.
I think I was on CD52 before I finally had spotting last night & got a visit from AF just an hour ago. So about CD52 or CD53.
So now I don't know when my next cycle or ovulation will be.
This has me all messed up, physically & mentally.
:(


----------



## raventtc

omgbaby said:


> I'm new to this thread.
> I usually have regular 28 day cycles.
> With this past cycle I was about 25 days late for AF.
> I think I was on CD52 before I finally had spotting last night & got a visit from AF just an hour ago. So about CD52 or CD53.
> So now I don't know when my next cycle or ovulation will be.
> This has me all messed up, physically & mentally.
> :(

sorry to hear :hugs: i have been in your shoes and kinda still am, that is why i am charting now. I went from having 28/29 day cycles...to 45/47 day cycles, i never know which on to expect. Are you charting or anything? taking any med's?


----------



## raventtc

foquita said:


> welcome to all the other newbies :)
> 
> i'm off work sick just now as i'm a bit fluey, i'll be back tomorrow though. i'm getting shooting pains in my legs and it's really sore :( generally feeling pretty sorry for myself!
> 
> also, i got out of the shower on sunday and one of my nipples has changed...it looks like there is a piece missing of the aeriola (sp?), not as if it's cut or anything like that...more like some of the wee bumps have flattened so there is a section/circle that's flat and skin coloured rather than nipple coloured. should i go to the doctor about this? at first when i saw it i was a bit freaked out and i thought i better go but now i can't decide whether i'm just being silly? they do say that you should get all changes in your boobs checked don't they? it feels really smooth as well, just like a bit of skin rather than a bit of nipple and you can see it looks different in the mirror.

Feel better :hugs: sorry i can't help you with the nipple thing, but if you feel you need to go to the doctors then you should.....


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Welcome to all the newbies :hi:


----------



## raventtc

wth is going on, i just got up to let the dogs in and felt really wet down there..and went to the bathroom and bleeding again.....yesterday it happend for an hour of so then just stop'd i am 6dpo today, its soo strange...........but sitting here reading things online makes me think holy crap when i found out i was prego with my first daughter i was 17 so didn't know much about anything ( i can say that now) i was about 2 months preggo, cause i had a period...cause if i wasn't on bnb i would think this was some strange af showing up and start my cycle count over..........

but would implatation bleeding be this early??


----------



## omgbaby

raventtc said:


> omgbaby said:
> 
> 
> I'm new to this thread.
> I usually have regular 28 day cycles.
> With this past cycle I was about 25 days late for AF.
> I think I was on CD52 before I finally had spotting last night & got a visit from AF just an hour ago. So about CD52 or CD53.
> So now I don't know when my next cycle or ovulation will be.
> This has me all messed up, physically & mentally.
> :(
> 
> sorry to hear :hugs: i have been in your shoes and kinda still am, that is why i am charting now. I went from having 28/29 day cycles...to 45/47 day cycles, i never know which on to expect. Are you charting or anything? taking any med's?Click to expand...


No I'm not charting or taking any meds. After this I will begin to chart.
This morning when I woke up I had just a little old blood but actual AF came around 10 this morning so I wasn't able to temp as soon as I got up but I do plan on reading up on fertility friend about charting to learn more. Then I will start tomorrow morning!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

^^ Raven I'm thinking it is just Ovulation bleeding hun.


----------



## manny82

So I m cd37 today 11dpo, dull cramps here and there, tired, lil gassy and constipated,checked cm it is creamy white..... last night i had pinching pain in my upper back/right shoulder area and i noticed my urine smells and I had fever.. this mornin i m feelin ok, negative thoughts comin to mind here and there..cant concertate on work...


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Manny :dust:


----------



## rmsh1

I am 5dpo, CD36

My OH has a cold and now I think I have caught it. Wont be surprised if I have a slight fever, might affect my charting temp tomorrow morning :(


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

^ Sorry your starting to get a cold hope not though.


----------



## rmsh1

My nose is already blocked so think there is no stopping it now. Will dose up o n Vit C tonight


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

^ hope you get better soon.


----------



## rmsh1

Hotpink_Mom said:


> ^ hope you get better soon.

Thanks! It has been months since I have been sick so guess I am due :(


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Your Welcome hun


----------



## whigfield

Thanks rmsh1 :hugs:

Thanks Rachel.. Took an OPK but negative, so I suppose it's possible I missed my surge? What do you do from home?

:hugs: Foq, yeah we'll probably wait until then.. Or rather, we promised that we'd spend this year trying to do it on our own, giving it our all etc before going to the docs.

Regarding your nipple though, I would go to the docs. They say if anything changes you should always go just to get it checked out.

@Raven, is it a proper flow?

@manny Hang in there. :)


----------



## ittybittycoy

Hey ladies, how is everyone doing... hopefully great! So I was just curious... I think I finally O'ed March 18th, which was CD64 :wacko:... although, I am overly excited about this, I can't help but wonder if this will affect my chances. Do any of you ladies know if an "old" egg decreases the chances of pregnancy? TIA!

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Rachel789

ittybitty-I often wonder the same but there are a lot of charts on FF that show late O and pregnancy, so it can happen but it may be more difficult to get pregnant with a late o?? I am not sure just guessing. I am going to see my dr. in a couple weeks and that is a question I will def be asking her so I will let you guys know what she says.

whigfield-I can't get into too much detail about what I do because I signed a NDA, they are really secretive for some reason but I swear it is legal! :haha: The company is called Lionbridge feel free to google them they usually have positions open all over!


----------



## foquita

i made a doctors appointment for thursday :) i feel like i'm being silly but i know how much emphasis they put on checking your boobs and getting any changes checked out so i better be safe rather than sorry :) 

ittybittycoy, i have seen loads of people in other parts of this forum who mention having really long and irregular cycles but still conceiving so i don't think an old egg is any less likely to be fertilised :) one girl in another section conceived her daughter on CD140 :o so there is plenty of hope for us!


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Hey ladies, I read this online and thought it might set some of your minds at ease about long cycles, and the quality of your eggs:

"Ideally ovulation will occur days 11 or 12. Delayed ovulation -day 13 or later- is not a sign of egg quality concerns; in fact, it is more commonly a sign of an excess ovarian reserve, generally a good thing. But early ovulation -days 8,9, or 10 of the cycle- implies lower quality eggs."

I read a few other places that a longer cycle has nothing to do with egg quality. It is more or less an issue of timing that affects getting pregnant.

Hope this helps!!


----------



## foquita

excellent mrs stefka, thanks for sharing :hugs:


----------



## raventtc

whigfield said:


> Thanks rmsh1 :hugs:
> 
> Thanks Rachel.. Took an OPK but negative, so I suppose it's possible I missed my surge? What do you do from home?
> 
> :hugs: Foq, yeah we'll probably wait until then.. Or rather, we promised that we'd spend this year trying to do it on our own, giving it our all etc before going to the docs.
> 
> Regarding your nipple though, I would go to the docs. They say if anything changes you should always go just to get it checked out.
> 
> @Raven, is it a proper flow?
> 
> @manny Hang in there. :)

my cycles usually start with a light flow for part of the day and then a full flow, this is like off and on spotting....yesterday for just a hour or so and now today it lasted longer but it gone now??


----------



## bnporter81

Hi girls...all the talk about long cycles and quality of eggs because of them. I was also wondering about long cycles and the buildup of the uterine lining...does that make it more difficult to have the egg implant even if does get fertilized? I would think a thick lining build up after a few months would make implantation more difficult. Any thoughts or has anyone read anything about that?:shrug:


----------



## foquita

i hadn't thought about that before bethany, i'm not sure what would happen in that case :(


----------



## bnporter81

I guess obviously it has happened for ladies...and apparently hasn't been an issue. I was just wondering if it would make conceiving more difficult.


----------



## Rachel789

Well girls I am having ewcm again, the first time I have noticed true ewcm since cd 19,20 so I am hoping I may be trying to O again soon! even when I had my pos opk last week I didn't really notice any real ewcm so maybe it was just a fluke or faulty test? I am going to hold my pee and take an opk tonight and if negative I will try to take one again tomorrow, I am hoping this is it. Last couple cycles I O'ed in the cd 30s and as late as cd 40 so it would make sense as I really should be getting ready to o any time now. Come on ovaries do it this time! :haha:


----------



## bnporter81

FX'd for you Rachel:happydance:


----------



## Rachel789

Oh yea and I also have been having mild cramps off an on all day today so hopefully that means that is some activity going on in there!


----------



## rmsh1

Good luck Rachel!


----------



## foquita

fingers firmly crossed for you rach! :happydance:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

FX Rach


----------



## manny82

ok ladies i thought i should share this yesterday as well today after lunch i had this weird panicky kind feeling in my stomach after eating + hot flash...lasted for like good 15 mins


----------



## whigfield

@Rachel lol! And here was me assuming you were doing something naughty... I think I've actually heard of Lionbridge before and looked into it, hah! FX you O soon too!

Thanks for that Mrs.stefka, I always worried that maybe ovulating late would mean my eggs are too old and dusty to be any good!

@Raven if it's spotting then try not to worry! It could be a really good sign given that you're 6DPO! :happydance:


----------



## whigfield

manny82 said:


> ok ladies i thought is should share this yesterday as well today after lunch i had this weird panicky kind feeling in my stomach after eating + hot flash...

Have you tested yet? :happydance:


----------



## manny82

whigfield said:


> manny82 said:
> 
> 
> ok ladies i thought is should share this yesterday as well today after lunch i had this weird panicky kind feeling in my stomach after eating + hot flash...
> 
> Have you tested yet? :happydance:Click to expand...

i did in morning bfn


----------



## mrsc81

ELR said:


> I'm now on something like CD70 with no O as of yet. I took soy isoflavones part way through this month and I'm now getting faint lines at about 3pm everyday but no darker lines. It drives me mad having such long cycles, for two years they were about six months apart :( I didn't chart back then but that's only two chances of getting pregnant each year. Have any ladies with long cycles seen shorter cycles after weight loss?

I used to only have 2/3 af a year until i lost weight, af started to come more frequently when my bmi got to 28, my bmi is now 20 and my body seems to have settled around a 42 day cycle. Check out my sig below :thumbup:


----------



## mrsc81

Good Luck Rachel & Manny 

Foquita - Hope your doctors appt goes well, let us know how you get on

2dpo and feeling better today, my eating habits are back to normal, more energy and made it to the gym! Having a few twinges in bbs and light cramping but thats normal for me after ovulation.. The pessimist in me is telling me we havent hit the jackpot again this cycle, but its super early.. who knows! I always get like this :dohh:


----------



## whigfield

mrsc81 said:


> ELR said:
> 
> 
> I'm now on something like CD70 with no O as of yet. I took soy isoflavones part way through this month and I'm now getting faint lines at about 3pm everyday but no darker lines. It drives me mad having such long cycles, for two years they were about six months apart :( I didn't chart back then but that's only two chances of getting pregnant each year. Have any ladies with long cycles seen shorter cycles after weight loss?
> 
> I used to only have 2/3 af a year until i lost weight, af started to come more frequently when my bmi got to 28, my bmi is now 20 and i my body seems to have settled around a 42 day cycle. Check out my sig below :thumbup:Click to expand...

That is comforting, I'd like to shed about two stone or so, nice to have more means of motivation :thumbup:

"So what motivated you to lose weight then, whigfield?"
'It was for my cycles. I did it for my cycles!'

:haha:


----------



## Daydreaming

Hi girls!

Sorry to not be on here much, I'm trying to keep up with everyone, but a it manic at work at the mo!

I have a question, if you wouldn't mind having a ponder for me? I'm on CD28, still no positive opk... :dohh:

I suddenly got all down and emotional on Fri and Sat, and have now had a delightful spot appear yesterday/today! If I am hoping that both are hormone related, do you think that might mean I might O soon? I so hope so!


----------



## mrsc81

Daydreaming said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> Sorry to not be on here much, I'm trying to keep up with everyone, but a it manic at work at the mo!
> 
> I have a question, if you wouldn't mind having a ponder for me? I'm on CD28, still no positive opk... :dohh:
> 
> I suddenly got all down and emotional on Fri and Sat, and have now had a delightful spot appear yesterday/today! If I am hoping that both are hormone related, do you think that might mean I might O soon? I so hope so!

I was moody/down/emotional when i ovulated this cycle, sounds promising for ovulation just around the corner :flower:


----------



## mrsc81

whigfield said:


> mrsc81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ELR said:
> 
> 
> I'm now on something like CD70 with no O as of yet. I took soy isoflavones part way through this month and I'm now getting faint lines at about 3pm everyday but no darker lines. It drives me mad having such long cycles, for two years they were about six months apart :( I didn't chart back then but that's only two chances of getting pregnant each year. Have any ladies with long cycles seen shorter cycles after weight loss?
> 
> I used to only have 2/3 af a year until i lost weight, af started to come more frequently when my bmi got to 28, my bmi is now 20 and i my body seems to have settled around a 42 day cycle. Check out my sig below :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> That is comforting, I'd like to shed about two stone or so, nice to have more means of motivation :thumbup:
> 
> "So what motivated you to lose weight then, whigfield?"
> 'It was for my cycles. I did it for my cycles!'
> 
> :haha:Click to expand...


:haha: That made me Lol


----------



## foquita

:rofl: whigfield :) 

good luck with your doctors appointment today cmwilson :hugs:


----------



## foquita

I'm thinking about asking if this thread can be moved to discussions instead of it being in the main TTC forum? what do you all think? :)


----------



## sweetthang24

:haha: @ Whigfield

Sounds like a good suggestion Foquita. :thumbup:

My temp went up again this morning so my chart is looking good. Although i think if i did O i possibly missed it :cry:

i'll keep charting for now and see how it goes. 

xx


----------



## cmwilson

I'm fine with you moving the forum just let me know how to find it when you do!

I had my appointment with the FS and...got prescribed Clomid. The doc was really great. She asked me if my regular gyno did any tests or say anything and I told her I got the typical response that it is probably the pill and 85% of couples conceive in a year and blah blah blah. Her response was that she didn't understand that response because if I'm not ovulating then I'm not really trying to conceive. I wanted to jump across the desk and hug her! That's what I've been saying!! 

So the fun begins. She has prescribed me Provera and Clomid. I had my blood done to check if I'm pregnant HA! and my progestrone and tsh. Once I get the results I start Provera and when I get my period I need to schedule an HSG and on day 3 I start Clomid and the fun begins! I'm excited but a little nervous about the HSG has anyone had that done before? What was it like?

Sorry for the long post, I'm just so excited to make some progress, any progress!! :happydance:


----------



## foquita

I'm so happy that you're appointment went so well :D did you expect to get clomid or was it a total surprise? you could be getting your bfp VERY soon :happydance:


----------



## manny82

hello ladies...How re u all doing????

CD 38 and 12dpo for me today, very bad backache last night only one right side and cramps in front right side, ok and I did q-tip test last nite it came out creamy, No blood or brownish ...

I did test this morning and it was positive for 2 minutes then the line disappeared...
no signs today only af like cramps here and there...dry kinda cm checked on panty it was whitish yellowish color...and heartburn.....


----------



## raventtc

cmwilson said:


> I'm fine with you moving the forum just let me know how to find it when you do!
> 
> I had my appointment with the FS and...got prescribed Clomid. The doc was really great. She asked me if my regular gyno did any tests or say anything and I told her I got the typical response that it is probably the pill and 85% of couples conceive in a year and blah blah blah. Her response was that she didn't understand that response because if I'm not ovulating then I'm not really trying to conceive. I wanted to jump across the desk and hug her! That's what I've been saying!!
> 
> So the fun begins. She has prescribed me Provera and Clomid. I had my blood done to check if I'm pregnant HA! and my progestrone and tsh. Once I get the results I start Provera and when I get my period I need to schedule an HSG and on day 3 I start Clomid and the fun begins! I'm excited but a little nervous about the HSG has anyone had that done before? What was it like?
> 
> Sorry for the long post, I'm just so excited to make some progress, any progress!! :happydance:

great news!! glad she was on the same page as you and things are going to be moving forward now.....!!


----------



## Rachel789

Thats great news cmwilson!! I hope clomid is the answer for you :)


----------



## Rachel789

Good luck manny, I hope that was the start to your BFP!


----------



## raventtc

manny82 said:


> hello ladies...How re u all doing????
> 
> CD 38 and 12dpo for me today, very bad backache last night only one right side and cramps in front right side, ok and I did q-tip test last nite it came out creamy, No blood or brownish ...
> 
> I did test this morning and it was positive for 2 minutes then the line disappeared...
> no signs today only af like cramps here and there...dry kinda cm checked on panty it was whitish yellowish color...and heartburn.....

what is the q tip test??


----------



## manny82

Rachel789 said:


> Good luck manny, I hope that was the start to your BFP!

thanks.. but still my last cycle was 40days and two more days to go..


----------



## Rachel789

Yes I am interested in this as well, what is the q-tip test? Is it a good way to check your cm? Because I never like to go up there myself and check it but maybe the qtip would work for me! Never thought of that.


----------



## manny82

the q-tip test, i've been told, is when u stick a q tip up before AF is due, and if it doesn't come back clean means if you see any pink or brown discharge.... than i guess it's supposed to give you a head's up that she's on her way.. . I don't know if there is much truth to this lol but I just did it


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

cmwilson- great news hun we will be seeing your BFP soon then


----------



## Lisa92881

Caroline - Oh hell yes!!!!! BFP here you come!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Rachel789

Well I don't know what is going on I think I see ewcm yesterday and today but maybe it is left over swimmers confusing me again? I really dont know, typically if we bd at the night next morning the rest of the left overs come out and by the afternoon it is just my stuff, but maybe it is lingering longer and I am wrong. I can never tell the difference, I swear the left overs stretch a few inches as well so it is just about impossible for me to ever know the difference so I should probably stop trying. OPKs have been neg yesterday and today. I am taking a break from bding today thats for sure! I am getting worn out, these long cycles are killing me! :wacko:


----------



## MommyDream

cmwilson said:


> I'm fine with you moving the forum just let me know how to find it when you do!
> 
> I had my appointment with the FS and...got prescribed Clomid. The doc was really great. She asked me if my regular gyno did any tests or say anything and I told her I got the typical response that it is probably the pill and 85% of couples conceive in a year and blah blah blah. Her response was that she didn't understand that response because if I'm not ovulating then I'm not really trying to conceive. I wanted to jump across the desk and hug her! That's what I've been saying!!
> 
> So the fun begins. She has prescribed me Provera and Clomid. I had my blood done to check if I'm pregnant HA! and my progestrone and tsh. Once I get the results I start Provera and when I get my period I need to schedule an HSG and on day 3 I start Clomid and the fun begins! I'm excited but a little nervous about the HSG has anyone had that done before? What was it like?
> 
> Sorry for the long post, I'm just so excited to make some progress, any progress!! :happydance:

Awesome news! Sounds exactly like me... We can be clomid buddies! :happydance:

When will you get you blood test results back?

I start progesterone on march 27 and then clomid after that. I may do an hsg but not sure yet. I heard they hurt if your tubes are closed... And I'm terrified that mine are but I don't have any proof one way or the other.


----------



## MommyDream

foquita said:


> I'm thinking about asking if this thread can be moved to discussions instead of it being in the main TTC forum? what do you all think? :)

Do it! Would discussions be the best place? What about buddies or something?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

MommyDream said:


> foquita said:
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about asking if this thread can be moved to discussions instead of it being in the main TTC forum? what do you all think? :)
> 
> Do it! Would discussions be the best place? What about buddies or something?Click to expand...

Great idea:thumbup:


----------



## bnporter81

Hey girls...has anyone gotten bad evaps on the Wondfo pregnancy tests? The pink or the blue handle ones? I've used them before and I've always had them be stark white while still wet and after drying. Today I noticed it looked a little different than they have before and wondered about any evaps with these that anyone else might have had...


----------



## raventtc

i am in for moving this thread.....just let me know where to find it..

now i thought all day i was good now spotting!! and then yep you guessed bleeding again...this is starting to concern me now 3days in a row is that ok?? its not a heavy bleed or a light on its just spotting..........hope it follows the other days trends and doesn't last long--i'll let you all know what happens....


----------



## flower94

Now ff says I O'd on CD 37


----------



## whigfield

I think moving the thread is a good idea foquita. :thumbup:

cm - clomid!! YAY!! I just KNOW you will get a BFP soon!! :happydance:

As it stands.. No O from me just yet? EWCM but negative OPKs.. Though I HAVE only been testing daily with them, and today my urine was mega diluted. :shrug: Really hope I O soon. :dohh:


----------



## cmwilson

foquita said:


> I'm so happy that you're appointment went so well :D did you expect to get clomid or was it a total surprise? you could be getting your bfp VERY soon :happydance:

I was not expecting it at all. This doc seems like a real go getter! I really like her. She even gave me the Provera for 5 days cause she said, "who needs to wait the whole 10 days?" :haha: I really hope a BFP is in my near future. I hope it's in your near future too!


----------



## cmwilson

MommyDream said:


> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> I'm fine with you moving the forum just let me know how to find it when you do!
> 
> I had my appointment with the FS and...got prescribed Clomid. The doc was really great. She asked me if my regular gyno did any tests or say anything and I told her I got the typical response that it is probably the pill and 85% of couples conceive in a year and blah blah blah. Her response was that she didn't understand that response because if I'm not ovulating then I'm not really trying to conceive. I wanted to jump across the desk and hug her! That's what I've been saying!!
> 
> So the fun begins. She has prescribed me Provera and Clomid. I had my blood done to check if I'm pregnant HA! and my progestrone and tsh. Once I get the results I start Provera and when I get my period I need to schedule an HSG and on day 3 I start Clomid and the fun begins! I'm excited but a little nervous about the HSG has anyone had that done before? What was it like?
> 
> Sorry for the long post, I'm just so excited to make some progress, any progress!! :happydance:
> 
> Awesome news! Sounds exactly like me... We can be clomid buddies! :happydance:
> 
> When will you get you blood test results back?
> 
> I start progesterone on march 27 and then clomid after that. I may do an hsg but not sure yet. I heard they hurt if your tubes are closed... And I'm terrified that mine are but I don't have any proof one way or the other.Click to expand...

Yes! Clomid buddies!! I got my two results back, that I'm not pregnant (surprise, surprise) and my progestrone level was .3 so they said I can start the Provera anytime. The results of my TSH will be in next week. I will probably start the provera on Friday and hopefully be on cycle day 1 by next Friday then start the clomid on day 3! I have to do the hsg and I hope it doesn't hurt too bad and I really hope both our tubes aren't blocked. Hubby has to do his SA by Monday or so. How many mg's of Clomid will you be taking? I'm going to take 50.


----------



## cmwilson

Sorry for the numerous posts but I just wanted to say thank you to all you ladies for all your support. You are just wonderful! :hugs: I hope we will all get our BFPs soon!


----------



## Rachel789

whigfield said:


> I think moving the thread is a good idea foquita. :thumbup:
> 
> cm - clomid!! YAY!! I just KNOW you will get a BFP soon!! :happydance:
> 
> As it stands.. No O from me just yet? EWCM but negative OPKs.. Though I HAVE only been testing daily with them, and today my urine was mega diluted. :shrug: Really hope I O soon. :dohh:

I have been having ewcm for the past couple days as well (I am pretty sure it is at least!) and negative opks as well, its frustrating isnt it? :dohh: I hope tomorrow I will get my positive!


----------



## sjones1125

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Sjones have you tested with HPT since your last one?

Hey Hotpink I have, and they're all negative :( ...would you guys think any of these are positive?
 



Attached Files:







mar21.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 6









march212.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 9


----------



## sjones1125

Rachel789 said:
 

> whigfield said:
> 
> 
> I think moving the thread is a good idea foquita. :thumbup:
> 
> cm - clomid!! YAY!! I just KNOW you will get a BFP soon!! :happydance:
> 
> As it stands.. No O from me just yet? EWCM but negative OPKs.. Though I HAVE only been testing daily with them, and today my urine was mega diluted. :shrug: Really hope I O soon. :dohh:
> 
> I have been having ewcm for the past couple days as well (I am pretty sure it is at least!) and negative opks as well, its frustrating isnt it? :dohh: I hope tomorrow I will get my positive!Click to expand...

I have so many days with watery and maybe some ewcm. It is very frustrating.. I hope you get your blaring positive SOON!


----------



## foquita

same back to you cm :hugs: :hugs: I can't wait to see you all getting your bfps :D :cloud9:

I feel like a sack of shit today :haha: 

do I just PM admin to move it to TTC buddies? xxxx


----------



## sweetthang24

Good Morning, 

So FF has given me crosshairs -albeit a dashed one! :thumbup:

I think i probably missed it though judging on when we did DTD. :cry:

Do i need to have my temps raised from now on to be in with a chance? 

xx


----------



## mrsc81

sjones1125 said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> Sjones have you tested with HPT since your last one?
> 
> Hey Hotpink I have, and they're all negative :( ...would you guys think any of these are positive?Click to expand...

When did you take the last one in the pic? That looks like its getting very close to positive :thumbup:


----------



## mrsc81

foquita said:


> same back to you cm :hugs: :hugs: I can't wait to see you all getting your bfps :D :cloud9:
> 
> I feel like a sack of shit today :haha:
> 
> do I just PM admin to move it to TTC buddies? xxxx

I would think you just PM admin like you said :thumbup:

Whats up with you today? :hugs:

Great news cmwilson! :happydance:

4 or 5dpo for me today, nothing really to report, only thing im finding odd is my lack of sore bbs, yes they have had some twinges and very slight soreness couple of days back but nothing like normal :shrug:
Had some yellow creamy cm yesterday and some mild cramping past few days for a short while.
Bought some FRER yesterday and will be testing on 30th march


----------



## raventtc

8dpo and had a temp dip same as i had on 3dpo.....i am not bloated or feeling any of the other symptoms I have in the past...i am just me and don't feel any different but this bleeding/spotting has happened for 3 days in a row now, yesterday it was only when i wiped but it still happend ;(

:dust:


----------



## Rachel789

I hope everyone is doing well today! :flower:

Same old stuff here with me, I am trying not to obsess over O'ing anymore just gonna keep bd'ing every other day and hope for the best. I can't change when it will happen so I have no choice but to wait! I get so mad at myself getting so down about it, it is silly letting it take over my life. I have my dr. appt coming up in less than 2 weeks so I am def looking forward to that and will keep my mind positive knowing that is coming up soon!


----------



## whigfield

Is it sad that I'm ever so slightly proud that my chart is starting to show some kind of pattern now, rather than being all over the place like it normally is?! :blush:


----------



## manny82

Hello ladies,CD39 &#8211; 13DPO for me today..same old dull af like cramps on and off.. backache..checking my cervix yesterday I noticed that my lady part was swollen It was a little hard to insert the finger to check..nothing else to report&#8230;af is due for me tomorrow or Saturday&#8230;.


----------



## raventtc

whigfield said:


> Is it sad that I'm ever so slightly proud that my chart is starting to show some kind of pattern now, rather than being all over the place like it normally is?! :blush:

nope its not sad at all :flower: its a good feeling -- enjoy it!!


----------



## MommyDream

cmwilson said:


> MommyDream said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> I'm fine with you moving the forum just let me know how to find it when you do!
> 
> I had my appointment with the FS and...got prescribed Clomid. The doc was really great. She asked me if my regular gyno did any tests or say anything and I told her I got the typical response that it is probably the pill and 85% of couples conceive in a year and blah blah blah. Her response was that she didn't understand that response because if I'm not ovulating then I'm not really trying to conceive. I wanted to jump across the desk and hug her! That's what I've been saying!!
> 
> So the fun begins. She has prescribed me Provera and Clomid. I had my blood done to check if I'm pregnant HA! and my progestrone and tsh. Once I get the results I start Provera and when I get my period I need to schedule an HSG and on day 3 I start Clomid and the fun begins! I'm excited but a little nervous about the HSG has anyone had that done before? What was it like?
> 
> Sorry for the long post, I'm just so excited to make some progress, any progress!! :happydance:
> 
> Awesome news! Sounds exactly like me... We can be clomid buddies! :happydance:
> 
> When will you get you blood test results back?
> 
> I start progesterone on march 27 and then clomid after that. I may do an hsg but not sure yet. I heard they hurt if your tubes are closed... And I'm terrified that mine are but I don't have any proof one way or the other.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes! Clomid buddies!! I got my two results back, that I'm not pregnant (surprise, surprise) and my progestrone level was .3 so they said I can start the Provera anytime. The results of my TSH will be in next week. I will probably start the provera on Friday and hopefully be on cycle day 1 by next Friday then start the clomid on day 3! I have to do the hsg and I hope it doesn't hurt too bad and I really hope both our tubes aren't blocked. Hubby has to do his SA by Monday or so. How many mg's of Clomid will you be taking? I'm going to take 50.Click to expand...

I am starting with 50mg too... I will be a bit behind you due to my vacation timing ;)

Let me know how the HSG goes... I am terrified of that thing!


----------



## sjones1125

mrsc81 said:


> sjones1125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> Sjones have you tested with HPT since your last one?
> 
> Hey Hotpink I have, and they're all negative :( ...would you guys think any of these are positive?Click to expand...
> 
> When did you take the last one in the pic? That looks like its getting very close to positive :thumbup:Click to expand...

I took that one last night..right before I posted it.

Good luck to you!!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Here is some giggles and :dust: to you all
A video I had to shear
Pregnant and I know it


----------



## cmwilson

Mommydream - I'll let you know about the HSG! I'm really worried about that too!

Natalie - sorry you are feeling down. Hope things get better for you soon! :hugs:

Sweetthang - Ideally you want your temps to stay above that dotted crosshair for the next 14 days or so until AF or BFP! Good luck!

Mrsc - Maybe the change in symptoms is a good sign. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!

Raven - I'll keep my fingers crossed for you as well. I wish I could help you with what's causing it but I just don't know.

Rach - That's a great attitude to have. Once your mind is off of Oing that's when it will happen. Like it's just that easy right? But it works for some people you could be one of them! 

Whigfield - Of course you should be excited about your chart! Take pleasure in every positive moment!

Manny - I hope you are headed for your BFP!


----------



## bnporter81

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Here is some giggles and :dust: to you all
> A video I had to shear
> Pregnant and I know it

LOL, love that...so funny. I know I couldn't dance around like that when I was that far along:haha:


----------



## Lisa92881

Cmwilson & mommy dream - Just wanted to let you know that the hsg was not painful at all for me. I took 3 Aleve an hour before. :) You'll be fine! Good luck.


----------



## cmwilson

Lisa92881 said:


> Cmwilson & mommy dream - Just wanted to let you know that the hsg was not painful at all for me. I took 3 Aleve an hour before. :) You'll be fine! Good luck.

Thanks Lisa! :hugs:


----------



## Daydreaming

Hey girlies!

Hope you're all getting on ok? Good to read about possile :bfp: s, TWWs and other proactive things going on! :) Wish something was going on with me!

Now on CD30, no positive opk in sight, strange temp readings that seem to be falling every morning (36.37 on Mon down to 35.99 this morning!) and generally feeling fed up now! Very tempted to stop doing opks and temping and just see what happens, but at the same time I've been doing opks since CD7 and I'm determined to get a positive at some point! (If I don't run out of them - I've got 35 left, hoping I O before then!)


It's DH's birthday tomorrow, and I'd really hoped that I could have given him and :bfp: for his pressie, but that's obviously not meant to be...

Hope you all have a lovely weekend!


----------



## mrsc81

Daydreaming - Hope you ovulate soon its so frustrating when waiting to ov! :hugs:


----------



## raventtc

well ladies I am going to see if I can get in to see the doctor sometime tomorrow, cause of course tonight I started spotting again :( and now its gone again.......something strange is going on and I have to find out wth it is....


----------



## bnporter81

Hi girls...just wondering about something. I'm 12 dpo today...not expecting AF for 2 or 3 more days. (TMI)A few hours ago when I wiped there was a little bit of watery-very light pinkish tinged mucus on the paper and one small dot of blood about the size of a head of a pin. An hour later there was nothing at all on the paper. Not sure if AF is just coming early or if it's IB? I'm not sure if you can have it at 12 dpo. Some websites say you can have IB from 6-12 days past ovulation. I've read others say you won't have it after 10 dpo. Any thoughts, girls?:wacko:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

How are you girl doing? :dust: to all.


----------



## mrsc81

bnporter81 said:


> Hi girls...just wondering about something. I'm 12 dpo today...not expecting AF for 2 or 3 more days. (TMI)A few hours ago when I wiped there was a little bit of watery-very light pinkish tinged mucus on the paper and one small dot of blood about the size of a head of a pin. An hour later there was nothing at all on the paper. Not sure if AF is just coming early or if it's IB? I'm not sure if you can have it at 12 dpo. Some websites say you can have IB from 6-12 days past ovulation. I've read others say you won't have it after 10 dpo. Any thoughts, girls?:wacko:


I had this last cycle before i got af, but hope its something different for you :hugs:


----------



## manny82

Hotpink_Mom said:


> How are you girl doing? :dust: to all.

hello pink how re u doing


----------



## manny82

ok ladies sorry for TMI-- CD40 - 14DPO today so this morning around 2 had very vivid/strange dream,restlessness after that,and guess what had same dream again and this time i knew that now this is going to happen and it was like i m watching movie again and i know what is next scene somethin like that...I guess I was restless that s why i had this 2 times.. dry mouth,gassy,burping heartburn, woke up with lil sore but dry throat and sore body.

yesterday I had this weird feeling from right side going towards legs I don&#8217;t know how to describe(kind tinglish not really), lil af alike cramps and backache..

So I will be testing tom mornin af decide to stay away....


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

manny82 said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> How are you girl doing? :dust: to all.
> 
> hello pink how re u doingClick to expand...

I'm doing just fine just waiting to Ovu thats all.


----------



## rmsh1

Hotpink_Mom said:


> manny82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> How are you girl doing? :dust: to all.
> 
> hello pink how re u doingClick to expand...
> 
> I'm doing just fine just waiting to Ovu thats all.Click to expand...

It's a long wait isn't it hot pink? I hate waiting to O, the TWW is better as at least you know the time frame


----------



## mrsc81

Oh girls im so miserable the last few days, im up one minute then really, really down the next.. I could just sit here and cry right now :cry:
This tww is weird one...... Sorry for tmi but i have been so windy last 2 days, yesterday i was burping all day and today its the other end, im finding it hard to keep it in :haha:
Ive had no patience with my dogs, which is really not like me, i never say a bad word about them or shout/get snappy.
I had some mild pain this morning in the armpit area of bbs, but nothing really which is odd for me, they normally hurt like hell by 3dpo. And once a day im getting yellow/green coloured cm. 
Of course im sure this all means nothing, as im convinced i wont get pg without help.
Finding a grey hair yesterday and turning 31 in a few weeks is not making me feel good either!
Sorry for the rant!


----------



## rmsh1

Sorry you are feeling miserable! I am up and down all the time too. It is not all hormones for me, more just me analysing very little twinge in my body. TTC is a tough business, but we are all feeling the same, dont worry :)


----------



## cmwilson

Mrsc - I'm sorry you are feeling down. We have all been there. :hugs:

Hot pink - hope your wait for O isn't too long! Come on eggy!

Well I'm on day 2 of 5 of Provera and so far, just like last time, I haven't had any side effects. Fingers crossed AF comes by the end of next week and it doesn't take 2 weeks like it has been known to do! One day closer to Clomid! I'm picking up my prescription tomorrow! :happydance:


----------



## foquita

how are you feeling today mrsc? hope you're a bit better :hugs: your symptoms sound really promising, I usually try not to say that in case I get someone's hopes up but yellow/green cm is supposed to be a pregnancy thing and I can safely say I've never had it and I've never been pregnant so there you go :) 

caroline, I can't wait for your first clomid cycle :happydance: fingers crossed you catch the egg first time but if you don't it'll still be amazing just having a normal cycle :D 

sorry for everyone I've missed out, I can't multiquote on my phone so I can only remember who to reply to if it's on the same page lol :)


----------



## raventtc

10dpo still spotting as of yesterday ;( feeling down...temps are strange...??


----------



## mrsc81

raventtc said:


> 10dpo still spotting as of yesterday ;( feeling down...temps are strange...??

Sorry i cant help there, i dont temp so im not clued up on that, hope the spotting stops soon though and you find out whats going on :hugs:


----------



## mrsc81

foquita said:


> how are you feeling today mrsc? hope you're a bit better :hugs: your symptoms sound really promising, I usually try not to say that in case I get someone's hopes up but yellow/green cm is supposed to be a pregnancy thing and I can safely say I've never had it and I've never been pregnant so there you go :)
> 
> caroline, I can't wait for your first clomid cycle :happydance: fingers crossed you catch the egg first time but if you don't it'll still be amazing just having a normal cycle :D
> 
> sorry for everyone I've missed out, I can't multiquote on my phone so I can only remember who to reply to if it's on the same page lol :)

I am feeling a bit better today thanks, the sun definately helps! Ive mowed the lawn and took my dogs for a walk, we live in a small village in the countryside so its lovely walking the dogs. 
Nothing to report symptom wise, im 6 or 7dpo going by the peaks on my cbfm, just feels like any other cycle day, usually after ov i get lots of cramping, really sore bbs etc i can really tell ive ov.. But nothing significant going on..


----------



## cmwilson

foquita said:


> how are you feeling today mrsc? hope you're a bit better :hugs: your symptoms sound really promising, I usually try not to say that in case I get someone's hopes up but yellow/green cm is supposed to be a pregnancy thing and I can safely say I've never had it and I've never been pregnant so there you go :)
> 
> caroline, I can't wait for your first clomid cycle :happydance: fingers crossed you catch the egg first time but if you don't it'll still be amazing just having a normal cycle :D
> 
> sorry for everyone I've missed out, I can't multiquote on my phone so I can only remember who to reply to if it's on the same page lol :)

I know I was saying to DH that it will be so nice just to have a normal cycle if nothing else! :happydance:


----------



## Lisa92881

Mrsc - Ummmm sounds like my TWW before my BFP......

Caroline - Same with me. My first round of Clomid I was just sooo excited to have ovulated!!!!


----------



## mrsc81

Lisa92881 said:


> Mrsc - Ummmm sounds like my TWW before my BFP......
> 
> Caroline - Same with me. My first round of Clomid I was just sooo excited to have ovulated!!!!


I can only hope and pray!


----------



## cmwilson

mrsc81 said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> Mrsc - Ummmm sounds like my TWW before my BFP......
> 
> Caroline - Same with me. My first round of Clomid I was just sooo excited to have ovulated!!!!
> 
> 
> I can only hope and pray!Click to expand...

I hope this is it for you! :happydance: When do you test?


----------



## mrsc81

cmwilson said:


> mrsc81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> Mrsc - Ummmm sounds like my TWW before my BFP......
> 
> Caroline - Same with me. My first round of Clomid I was just sooo excited to have ovulated!!!!
> 
> 
> I can only hope and pray!Click to expand...
> 
> I hope this is it for you! :happydance: When do you test?Click to expand...

Will test on 30th :flower:


----------



## cmwilson

mrsc81 said:


> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsc81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> Mrsc - Ummmm sounds like my TWW before my BFP......
> 
> Caroline - Same with me. My first round of Clomid I was just sooo excited to have ovulated!!!!
> 
> 
> I can only hope and pray!Click to expand...
> 
> I hope this is it for you! :happydance: When do you test?Click to expand...
> 
> Will test on 30th :flower:Click to expand...

:happydance:


----------



## foquita

cmwilson said:


> foquita said:
> 
> 
> how are you feeling today mrsc? hope you're a bit better :hugs: your symptoms sound really promising, I usually try not to say that in case I get someone's hopes up but yellow/green cm is supposed to be a pregnancy thing and I can safely say I've never had it and I've never been pregnant so there you go :)
> 
> caroline, I can't wait for your first clomid cycle :happydance: fingers crossed you catch the egg first time but if you don't it'll still be amazing just having a normal cycle :D
> 
> sorry for everyone I've missed out, I can't multiquote on my phone so I can only remember who to reply to if it's on the same page lol :)
> 
> I know I was saying to DH that it will be so nice just to have a normal cycle if nothing else! :happydance:Click to expand...

if you don't get it first time then you can count it as a practise round :laugh2: 

mrsc, i've got EVERYTHING crossed for you. yes that includes eyes :haha:


----------



## foquita

i take that back, i'm not keeping my legs crossed :coolio:


----------



## bnporter81

Cycle day 2 for me and I guess I'm going to give soy a try starting tomorrow. Really nervous about it...just hoping it doesn't screw me up even more with my 70 day cycles.:wacko:


----------



## bnporter81

Any advice on what days to take it since my cycles are so long?


----------



## Samia22

Hey girls ! Couple weeks ago iv taken agnus castus and took it up to ov day! I was surprised when I saw cm fertility saw cuz that's how I know I will ovu last week and it came quick! I had this month cycle 35 !!!! and did bddinga with hubby on ov day nd next day just in case!
I thought I was out this month cuz I thought I was late doing bdding with hubby!
I haven't felt anything this month was feeling fine and was also losing weight! Iv lost 3,5 kilo within 2weeks I was happy !!
althoughh after ov I was very windy ! Nd had diarhea sorry iknow tmi .
Ithought this month iwont focused nd these things r normal in life!
Until last thursday while on laptop felt really light dizzy nd thought,could it be? Ialso got disgusted of my hubby milkshake gain weight! although I used 1 of losing weight! That's ws a sign too! Igot on thursday positive! So confused nd used next day another! Morning nega afternoon positive!
Today my af should come again positive!

I'm happyyyy
Sorry tomuch writng thought I would share!!


----------



## Samia22

Btw my cycle of other months were
35,47,52,65. Nd this month it was 35 tnx to agnus castus!! Nd got my bpf


----------



## rmsh1

Congrats Samia :)


I caved in today and tested. Currently 10dpo, CD41, and BFN


----------



## mrsc81

Congrats samia!


----------



## foquita

bnporter81 said:


> Cycle day 2 for me and I guess I'm going to give soy a try starting tomorrow. Really nervous about it...just hoping it doesn't screw me up even more with my 70 day cycles.:wacko:




bnporter81 said:


> Any advice on what days to take it since my cycles are so long?

i'm so sorry that witch got you bethany :hugs: good luck with the soy! :) i took 80, 120, 160, 160, 200 on CD3-7 and it didn't work so next cycle i will be taking 200mg CD2-6 and fingers crossed i ovulate! i would start on a higher dose if i were you :) 200mg xxxxxx



Samia22 said:


> Hey girls ! Couple weeks ago iv taken agnus castus and took it up to ov day! I was surprised when I saw cm fertility saw cuz that's how I know I will ovu last week and it came quick! I had this month cycle 35 !!!! and did bddinga with hubby on ov day nd next day just in case!
> I thought I was out this month cuz I thought I was late doing bdding with hubby!
> I haven't felt anything this month was feeling fine and was also losing weight! Iv lost 3,5 kilo within 2weeks I was happy !!
> althoughh after ov I was very windy ! Nd had diarhea sorry iknow tmi .
> Ithought this month iwont focused nd these things r normal in life!
> Until last thursday while on laptop felt really light dizzy nd thought,could it be? Ialso got disgusted of my hubby milkshake gain weight! although I used 1 of losing weight! That's ws a sign too! Igot on thursday positive! So confused nd used next day another! Morning nega afternoon positive!
> Today my af should come again positive!
> 
> I'm happyyyy
> Sorry tomuch writng thought I would share!!

congratulations :)


----------



## mrsc81

Last few nights i have been having baby dreams, one was where i was pregnant and saw the nurse and she said am i sure i want to continue with the pregnancy, i was wth, of course i do, it was planned!
One i cant recall now, but last nights i was adopting a baby.
Never had so many baby dreams!


----------



## bnporter81

Thanks Nat:hugs:I appreciate the advice. :flower:I went ahead and decided to take it last night so I'll take it days 2-6. I started out with just 80 to see how it made me feel. I took it before bed and I woke up and I'm feeling really hot and a little dizzy. Don't know if I can stand going up to 200, lol. I'll probably try to do 80-80-120-120-160. But after I take it tonight and I feel the same again I might have to just stick with 80 all the way through. I was hoping taking it at night would help, but I think all that did was just give it a chance to get in my body good and now that it's morning I get to really feel the effects of it. Ugh, I feel awful...for some reason my fingers feel a little swollen and puffy, too. I wonder why?:shrug:


----------



## foquita

i took it in the morning and the only side effects i had was a headache on the last 3 days, i hope it works for you! someone told me to take 200mg all 5 days for my first time but i was the same as you and wanted to work my way up. i think that is really the sensible thing to do. i'm hoping the increase in dosage will help me next cycle :D


----------



## bnporter81

Yeah, I'm the kind of person where I hate taking new things...especially not really knowing how they'll affect my body. I hope I don't end up regretting not taking more. I just don't know if I could handle it, lol. I'm going to see how I feel the rest of the day...if I start feeling a lot better then maybe I'll go ahead and up it to 120 tonight instead of doing 80 again. It just depends, I guess. Thanks...I hope it works, too. I know I've read of sooo many women getting pregnant off it their first cycle. I'll keep you girls updated on it. xx


----------



## foquita

yeah, there are loads of excellent stories :) keep us updated!


----------



## bnporter81

Oh, I forgot...I read that the soy can raise your BBT...mine went from 97.2 yesterday to 97.8 this morning, so it looks like it did. Has the soy done that to anyone else's temp? Will FF give me false crosshairs for my temp staying up? Just wondering because I don't want to mess up my chart too much.


----------



## Rachel789

congrats samia! It is good to hear you had success with Vitex. Unfortunately for me I have been on it for three months and seen no improvement. Currently I am on CD 35 with no O in sight :( Because I have heard it can take 3+ months to work I will give the vitex one more cycle before giving up so if I ever O and get AF I will take it one more cycle and if there is no significant improvement I am def going to try the soy!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Rach I was going to say to try soy next cycle


----------



## foquita

i've been cramping pretty bad today and now i have brown spotting, i'm so excited because if the witch does come then this will be my shortest ever cycle! :D i'm CD47, fingers crossed! :happydance:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

FX for you Foqu


----------



## foquita

pretty sure she will be here as i don't spot any other time :D 

sooo f**king happy right now :laugh2: 

this cycle i'm going to take 200mg of soy CD2-6, i'm taking pregnacare conception pills (i'm wondering if these have helped make my cycle shorter) 

do you think i can drink fertili-tea as well as take soy? it has vitex/agnus castus in it. 

i'm also going to drink peppermint tea allll day long as i read on here that it lowers testosterone!


----------



## raventtc

11dpo and still spotting off and on....what the hell?? and only when i wipe sometimes....nothing on panty liner but this is totally frustrating!!


----------



## cmwilson

Congrats Samia! Glad Vitex worked for you! :happydance:

Woohoo Natalie! Hope AF is on its way! That would be great if it was your shortest cycle! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you! Wow I used a lot of exclamation marks! :haha:

Rachel - I see you are having some EWCM maybe O is on its way.

Raven - I'm sorry you are still spotting. :hugs: Have you tested yet?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Got my +opk today :happydance:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Raven Have you tested yet hun?


----------



## bnporter81

Nat, that's great news!:happydance:A 40-something day cycle sounds great to me right now!

Hotpink, congrats on the OPK! I'm trying soy this cycle, hopefully it will shorten my cycle and bring on an earlier O!


----------



## bnporter81

foquita said:


> pretty sure she will be here as i don't spot any other time :D
> 
> sooo f**king happy right now :laugh2:
> 
> this cycle i'm going to take 200mg of soy CD2-6, i'm taking pregnacare conception pills (i'm wondering if these have helped make my cycle shorter)
> 
> do you think i can drink fertili-tea as well as take soy? it has vitex/agnus castus in it.
> 
> i'm also going to drink peppermint tea allll day long as i read on here that it lowers testosterone!

From what I heard you're not supposed to take Vitex at the same time...maybe just take it after the soy


----------



## manny82

Ladies..CD 42 and 16dpo..bfn at 15dpo with fmu..didnt tested today..no signs of af as well just backache, tired, no cramps,very sore bbs, had dream that snake is chasing me.restlessness after tht.nothin else..just waitin for af to arrive...


----------



## raventtc

cmwilson said:


> Congrats Samia! Glad Vitex worked for you! :happydance:
> 
> Woohoo Natalie! Hope AF is on its way! That would be great if it was your shortest cycle! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you! Wow I used a lot of exclamation marks! :haha:
> 
> Rachel - I see you are having some EWCM maybe O is on its way.
> 
> Raven - I'm sorry you are still spotting. :hugs: Have you tested yet?




Hotpink_Mom said:


> Got my +opk today :happydance:

I tested yesterday am and got bfn :( will test on thrusday since that is when af is supposed to show up...thanks for the support ladies!


----------



## mrsc81

I will be getting on this soy bandwagon next cycle too i think! Well hoping i wont need to but always like to think ahead :thumbup:


----------



## Rachel789

Thats great news foquita! 

I have been having what I thought was ewcm but I am terrible at telling the difference so who knows if it really is. It is never crystal clear ewcm it is more cloudy and almost whitish but it stretches so I have no clue what it really is :haha: Anyone have any ideas? 

I am just going to continue my every other day BD schedule and see how things pan out.


----------



## foquita

if it stretches I would record it as EWCM :D you've been having loads this cycle! :) 

well my spotting last night hasn't come to anything yet! :shrug: usually if I spot then AF will come full flow through the night but there's no sign and the AF cramps I had yesterday are gone too :wacko:


----------



## rmsh1

I had a slight temp drop today. Hope it goes back up.

This cycle has been so drawn out, I don't really know what expect now. Feeling like AF is coming on, but I don't expect it for a few more days, and I normally only feel it coming the day before it arrives. Time will tell!


----------



## mrsc81

foquita said:


> if it stretches I would record it as EWCM :D you've been having loads this cycle! :)
> 
> well my spotting last night hasn't come to anything yet! :shrug: usually if I spot then AF will come full flow through the night but there's no sign and the AF cramps I had yesterday are gone too :wacko:


Ive had that a couple of times, af showed within 2 days.


8/9dpo today, feeling tired yesterday and today, getting some light cramping and had a brief stinging/burning sensation on lower right side this morning. Another baby dream last night lol


----------



## foquita

when are you testing mrsc? 

aw that's good to know, im starting to worry now that it was a false alarm :( this has never happened to me, I'm slightly cramping again but no spotting today :(


----------



## mrsc81

Testing on friday.. Im not hopeful though


----------



## foquita

I'm hopeful, i have a good feeling mrsc :) i hate saying that in case I'm wrong and I've got your hopes up but I think you'll get your bfp! :D


----------



## foquita

still no sign of AF, im starting to freak out a wee bit! :( I have never had spotting that hasn't led to AF before :( it was black/brown and there was very little of it and I'm still cramping so I don't know what's going on, i want AF to come! :cry:


----------



## foquita

it was more like brown tinged watery CM yesterday but i had a tampon in for a few hours and there was a bit of black blood on it, there's nothing at all today but I'm still cramping like AF is here! waaaahhhhhhhhh i hate my body!


----------



## raventtc

foquita - sorry to hear things are wacky right now with you and your body :hugs:

mine are too, and i am soo frustrated with my body right now!! I just know i am out since my temps are soo eratic...and i tested at 10dpo --bfn-- and have been spotting since 5dpo (spotting seems to be coming to an end or something- cause yesterday it only happend once in the am and in the pm but only when i wiped)


----------



## foquita

have you had loads of spotting before raven or is this the first time ?


----------



## raventtc

foquita said:


> have you had loads of spotting before raven or is this the first time ?

First time for me, sometimes i spot right before af comes on but its like spot and an hour later full flow...this time its like a spot here and there??


----------



## Rachel789

foquita maybe it was IB. Have you tested lately?


----------



## foquita

I haven't tested, i never do :laugh2: I have to admit that that thought has crossed my mind, I've never had this before but i think that's crazy thinking because I dont even know If i have ovulated haha!


----------



## daisyr21

Well my cycle ended up beign 43 days but now I am on cd 9 and ready to get down to some baby making business jiji. I have been taking prenatals for 3 weeks and hopefully if avoid stress, which might be hard with a 5 and 3 year old, my ovulation won't get behind this month. So I guess all I can say is let the fun begin! :)


----------



## Rachel789

foquita said:


> I haven't tested, i never do :laugh2: I have to admit that that thought has crossed my mind, I've never had this before but i think that's crazy thinking because I dont even know If i have ovulated haha!

You should def :test: :test: :test:

especially if this has never happened before. And you did take soy this cycle and you mentioned you had ewcm earlier in your cycle so you very well could have O'ed!!


----------



## foquita

I was just googling implantation bleeding and now ive got my hopes up :wacko: 

I'll test tomorrow morning, i am sweating with fear at the thought of it because i am starting to fantasize and the disappoinment will be tough :haha:


----------



## foquita

I just read online that a test will be positive 4-5 after implantation, so if I'm just having IB now a test won't be positive...I'll wait a few days I think and see if AF comes! it's probably just my body throwing something else at me to confuse me.


----------



## raventtc

foquita said:


> I was just googling implantation bleeding and now ive got my hopes up :wacko:
> 
> I'll test tomorrow morning, i am sweating with fear at the thought of it because i am starting to fantasize and the disappoinment will be tough :haha:

googling is addicting, and i should know that is what i have been doing since my spotting started...good luck foquita Fx that is IB!!


----------



## foquita

what's google telling you raven? :)


----------



## raventtc

spotting can be normal, or hormonal or IB or ovulation spotting or or or..... there is someone on here that spotted for 5/6 days and even posted a pic of the spotting and she tested and got bfp....so there is hope, she also said her doc told her its to spot ?? damn google for all its choices!! lol


----------



## foquita

just looked at your chart raven, that's so strange that you have been spotting for days :( are you going to go to the doctor?


----------



## raventtc

yeah....if i can get an appointment this week. I will let you know how it goes and all that!


----------



## foquita

good luck :hugs:


----------



## manny82

ladies m CD 43- 17 dpo today..no sign of af..


----------



## raventtc

manny82 said:


> ladies m CD 43- 17 dpo today..no sign of af..

have you tested yet manny82??


----------



## manny82

raventtc said:


> manny82 said:
> 
> 
> ladies m CD 43- 17 dpo today..no sign of af..
> 
> have you tested yet manny82??Click to expand...

I did on sat with fmu it was bfn


----------



## mrsc81

foquita said:


> I just read online that a test will be positive 4-5 after implantation, so if I'm just having IB now a test won't be positive...I'll wait a few days I think and see if AF comes! it's probably just my body throwing something else at me to confuse me.

I think i read your taking pregnacare conception vits? That happened to me the 1st cycle i took them, i had this gush of brown watery fluid in the evening which got me excited, and then af showed up not the following day but the one after that.

But im hoping its something different for you!


----------



## whigfield

@foquita Pregnacare are what I suspect caused my epic cycle to be so long.. But that's awesome if it did the opposite for you! :thumbup:

@hotpink No fair! I'm still waiting! :brat: :haha:

@mrsc81 good luck with soy! I'm still debating on whether to try it or not.. 

Aaah I don't know what's up with my cycle. I had that annoying two temp drops two days ago.. But I have been suffering with my stomach a little.. Would that cause the lower temps? :blush:

I feel guilty because I haven't really been "feeling it" this cycle.. So slacked with OPKs, but doesn't look like I have O'd yet anyway.. :shrug:


----------



## foquita

fingers crossed for AF tomorrow then :D I haven't spotted at all today but then after BDing there was a couple of flecks of dried blood and some brown blood so I'm hoping hoping hoping she'll come through the night :)


----------



## bnporter81

I hope she will come through for you really soon, Nat:hugs:

Today will be my third day of the soy...I will be doing 120 tonight and then either 120 tomorrow again or 160 and then 160 on the last day. I haven't decided yet. I didn't feel quite as bad from taking it this morning. Last night before bed I turned the fan up because I figured I'd wake up burning up again but then when I woke up I was freezing instead, lol:dohh:


----------



## Daydreaming

Hey ladies!

I'm on CD34 and still only faint lines on my opks... I've now tested every day since CD7, how depressing is that?!

I was wondering though, this weekend I felt quite nauseous (had it last month too and think my body reacts like that to a change in hormones) and more spots :dohh: as well as sharp pains on the right side (on my left side last month - do you alternate which ovary you ovulate from?) Do you think I could have ovulated without getting darker lines at all on my opks? :shrug:


----------



## tearbb21

Hey Ladies!
It was only 1 year ago that I was a part of this thread and was ttc baby #1. I liked when people would share their stories and so I just wanted to share mine! Last year I was 25 years old and I had been on bc since I was 16. I went off bc and my cycles and my first cycle was 36 days, then the next cycle was 40 days, then the third cycle was 35 days and then the 4th cycle I ovulated on cd 28 and got pregnant that cycle! I am guessing that the 4th cycle would have been around a 35-40 day cycle as well. The first 3 cycles I am not sure if I was ovulating or not cause I wasn't using the ovulation test stripes and I wasn't temping. We were having sex almost every other day though. Since it had been 3 cycles and I wasn't pregnant I was getting worried. I thought maybe I had PCOS or something. I tried reading people's threads on here and doing internet research. Everyone was just saying that your cycles are a little irregular after going off of bc and that your body would sort itself out. I wanted to know how long though! I was concerned that these long cycles meant I wasn't ovulating! So for that 4th cycles I decided that I needed to get serious and so I did use ovulation test stripes and I did temp. Figured out I was ovulating on cd 28 and we bd that night and the day after. So I don't know if it actually took 4 cycles to get pregnant after going off bc or maybe that 4th cycle was actually the first time I had ovulated since coming off bc and that is why that cycle was successful? Not sure! Anyways if any of you are having long cycles after coming off bc hope my experience gives you some hope! My baby boy was born just a couple months ago! :)


----------



## Daydreaming

tearbb21 said:


> Hey Ladies!
> It was only 1 year ago that I was a part of this thread and was ttc baby #1. I liked when people would share their stories and so I just wanted to share mine! Last year I was 25 years old and I had been on bc since I was 16. I went off bc and my cycles and my first cycle was 36 days, then the next cycle was 40 days, then the third cycle was 35 days and then the 4th cycle I ovulated on cd 28 and got pregnant that cycle! I am guessing that the 4th cycle would have been around a 35-40 day cycle as well. The first 3 cycles I am not sure if I was ovulating or not cause I wasn't using the ovulation test stripes and I wasn't temping. We were having sex almost every other day though. Since it had been 3 cycles and I wasn't pregnant I was getting worried. I thought maybe I had PCOS or something. I tried reading people's threads on here and doing internet research. Everyone was just saying that your cycles are a little irregular after going off of bc and that your body would sort itself out. I wanted to know how long though! I was concerned that these long cycles meant I wasn't ovulating! So for that 4th cycles I decided that I needed to get serious and so I did use ovulation test stripes and I did temp. Figured out I was ovulating on cd 28 and we bd that night and the day after. So I don't know if it actually took 4 cycles to get pregnant after going off bc or maybe that 4th cycle was actually the first time I had ovulated since coming off bc and that is why that cycle was successful? Not sure! Anyways if any of you are having long cycles after coming off bc hope my experience gives you some hope! My baby boy was born just a couple months ago! :)

Thank you! Gives me a bit of hope!

I have been on bcp since I was 16, came off them at the start of the year (after 9 years) and my first cycle was 39 days, don't think I ovulated though. wasn't using anything to track it and AF was very light. This cycle I'm on CD34 and still no positive opk. Just started temping so don't think that will really be helpful until next cycle!


----------



## KittyLover12

It has been 45 days since my last period. I am not sure when/if i ovulate. But i have a blood request form for day 2 of my period to test LH and FSH (I have PCOS) Will try clomid in a few months if i don't ovulate


----------



## manny82

So am offically out..af got me...going to take break now..


----------



## cmwilson

Manny - I'm so sorry. :hugs: I understand your wanting to take a break but don't give up hope.

Tearbb - Congratulations! You give me hope. :flower:

Natalie - The spotting can't just mean nothing can it? So either AF is coming or maybe its O spotting or IB. I will keep my fingers crossed regardless. :hugs:


----------



## raventtc

sorry to hear manny :hugs: 

AFM- today I didn't spot!! it started on 5dpo and today didn't see any of it :) what do i make of all the spotting then...who knows??


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Sorry to hear that manny :hugs:


----------



## rmsh1

Daydreaming, I did not get a clear positive OPK this cycle, but going by my chart, I definitely ovulated. 

Charting can help you right now, so long as you have a few temps before and after O. So keep taking your temp, you will be able to see if you O, even if the OPKs aren't definite. 

I O'd on CD31, which is very late for me


----------



## mrsc81

Sorry af got you manny!
Come on girls we need a bfp in here to keep our spirits up!


----------



## rmsh1

I chickened out of testing today, currently 12dpo


----------



## raventtc

it did't test today either i am (was since ff took my crosshairs) 13dpo -- temp was the same this am as yesterday but our heat was off since its been so nice here and oh my when i got up it is freezing!! why does ff take away your crosshairs??


----------



## mrsc81

9/10 dpo feel like im getting thrush, and my throat is feeling sore on and off. Woke up when dh alarm went off this morning at 6.20 and couldnt get back to sleep as i was so hungry!


----------



## Rachel789

raven-FF takes the crosshairs away if it thinks you didn't o. It has been giving and taking away crosshairs for me for the past week or so. But I know based on my temps I didn't O because I have seen my post o temps in the past and these temps are way too low. I did get a positive opk the day it thought I o;ed but I think my body geared up but then failed to o for some stupid reason :wacko: I am not sure what is going on in your situation.


----------



## Rachel789

Raven- I took a look at your chart from last cycle and it looks like your post o temps were higher than what your current chart is showing. Do you think it is possible you geared up to O but never did this cycle? I have no clue what is going on just trying to help based on what I can see.


----------



## bnporter81

Hi everyone...last night was my 3rd night of soy. I just noticed it kind of hurting down really low(I guess around where my ovaries are). It's pretty much on both sides and I can kind of feel it through to my back. Does anyone know is this normal and a good thing?:shrug:


----------



## raventtc

Rachel789 said:


> Raven- I took a look at your chart from last cycle and it looks like your post o temps were higher than what your current chart is showing. Do you think it is possible you geared up to O but never did this cycle? I have no clue what is going on just trying to help based on what I can see.

It could be, this is the first full month charting with temp's...so who knows. Does the time change ever effect your temp's or charts?? but yeah my temps when i first started were high and all month my have been on the lower side of things, i am going to start opk's again...and bd every other day

Thanks for all the info and thoughts!!


----------



## Rachel789

The time change didn't make a difference to me but my temps don't seem to be sensitive to change others may be more sensitive. But I think that is a good plan to keep bding every other day. Unless I am 200% sure I o'ed I continue to BD every other day to be safe. Once you complete a full cycle of charting it will give you more insight in the future. I have been charting since october so I have a real good idea of what my temps do pre and post o.


----------



## rmsh1

The time change didnt appear to affect my temps either, but I know they are quite stable as sometimes I take it if i wake too early, and then again at the correct time and it really isn't very different


----------



## Rachel789

Took an opk today, first one I have taken in the past week. I stopped doing them too often because it depresses me every day I see another negative but I just felt like trying one today and this is what I got:

https://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/Rachel7899/opk%20march%2027th/001.jpg

They always look close to positive I am so sick of seeing this. This makes me think I have pcos. Isnt always positive or always near positive opks a sign of pcos? That coupled with my long cycles really makes me feel uneasy :cry:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:hugs: Rach


----------



## bnporter81

Rachel, that's how mine are...reallllly close for a few days and then lighter again. When they get that close to being positive do you ever use a digital predictor? I've done that just to take some of the guesswork out of it. They're expensive, but if you only use it when you think it might be positive it's not that bad:thumbup:


----------



## Rachel789

Thats the problem, my opks pretty much always look like this so I don't see the point in wasting money on expensive digis. I am not concerned at this point whether it is positive or not as much as I am worried they always look like a decently dark test line.


----------



## bnporter81

Hotpink...I was just stalking your chart,lol:haha:It looks like you might have ovulated yesterday, but you're just now getting a positive OPK today? Just wondered, I'm still trying to get the hang of charting. :wacko: Guess you'll have to see what your temp does the next couple of days, huh?


----------



## bnporter81

Rachel789 said:


> Thats the problem, my opks pretty much always look like this so I don't see the point in wasting money on expensive digis. I am not concerned at this point whether it is positive or not as much as I am worried they always look like a decently dark test line.

Yeah, I hate how my body acts like it gears up to ovulate so much and then it doesn't:wacko:I know it's so frustrating:hugs:


----------



## rmsh1

Rachel789 said:


> Thats the problem, my opks pretty much always look like this so I don't see the point in wasting money on expensive digis. I am not concerned at this point whether it is positive or not as much as I am worried they always look like a decently dark test line.

Sending lots of luck that you are about to O!! :hugs:


----------



## sweetthang24

Good Morning Everyone, 

so i am now 9dpo and have been reading up about the Luteal Phase. 

From what i understand your temp should stay above the coverline for 12 days after ovulation then either drop off if implantation hasnt occured or stay up if it has?!? 

My question is that because i ovulated quite early on in my cycle, which is normally around 70 days, what should i count as my luteal phase? 

would it be like a normal cycle if i did implant and i could test in about 7 days time? or is it extended? 

confused.com
xx


----------



## rmsh1

Your luteal phase is after ovulation, so you are on day 9 of it. That's as far as I am aware anyway!


----------



## mrsc81

sweetthang24 said:


> Good Morning Everyone,
> 
> so i am now 9dpo and have been reading up about the Luteal Phase.
> 
> From what i understand your temp should stay above the coverline for 12 days after ovulation then either drop off if implantation hasnt occured or stay up if it has?!?
> 
> My question is that because i ovulated quite early on in my cycle, which is normally around 70 days, what should i count as my luteal phase?
> 
> would it be like a normal cycle if i did implant and i could test in about 7 days time? or is it extended?
> 
> confused.com
> xx


Your luteal phase stays the same, sometimes varies by a day or 2, it is up until ovulation that your cycle can vary greatly. So however long your lp is with a 70 day cycle, it will be the same for a shorter cycle. :thumbup:


----------



## rmsh1

Far better explanation MrsC!


----------



## mrsc81

Like a dumb ass i tested this morning at 10dpo and got a bfn, yes its too early, if i was pg i think i would of implanted 8dpo as had some weird sensations, meaning i wouldnt show positive until 12-14dpo... but i dont think this cycle has been successful, will test again 12dpo


----------



## rmsh1

I am going to test tomorrow if AF doesn't show properly, had lots of spotting so positive she is on her way


----------



## raventtc

Morning All :)

well this am my temp was up some, enough to have ff give back my crosshairs but its a dotted line guess cause i recorded watery cm? but yesterday at my dd practice i just knew that i was getting af cause i felt soo wet all i could think was really this is the worst timeing ever....(since we were in the middle of nowhere) and i would have to wait til i got home..when i did it was just lots of cm??


----------



## raventtc

mrsc81 said:


> Like a dumb ass i tested this morning at 10dpo and got a bfn, yes its too early, if i was pg i think i would of implanted 8dpo as had some weird sensations, meaning i wouldnt show positive until 12-14dpo... but i dont think this cycle has been successful, will test again 12dpo

good luck Mrsc81 :) 



rmsh1 said:


> I am going to test tomorrow if AF doesn't show properly, had lots of spotting so positive she is on her way

got my fingers crossed for you Rmsh1!!



!!AF stay away!!


----------



## rmsh1

I really am not sure what to think! This spotting is not turning into AF, and cramps have eased off a bit. so weird


----------



## raventtc

rmsh1 said:


> I really am not sure what to think! This spotting is not turning into AF, and cramps have eased off a bit. so weird

could it be IB?? just know that thru some of my crazy google searching i found that IB can happen when af is expected or right before it....

praying for you rmsh!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

FX for you rmsh


----------



## rmsh1

Thanks! the upset stomach would be worth it if it really is implantation.

Looks like I will be testing tomorrow morning :)


----------



## sweetthang24

rmsh1 said:


> Thanks! the upset stomach would be worth it if it really is implantation.
> 
> Looks like I will be testing tomorrow morning :)

Good Luck for tomorrow xx


----------



## Rachel789

good luck rmsh-I hope it is IB!!


----------



## foquita

good luck rmsh :hugs: 

rach, I'm so sorry you're down :hugs: I don't know anything about OPKs so I'm not sure why yours are frequently almost positive :( 

I'm on my fourth day of spotting :( I've had the most today so I'm hoping that means that AF is coming really really soon! I've been cramping and last night I had a really upset stomach, I think this has been caused by the pregnacare conception tablets, I'm going to finish the ones I have and then start taking the sanatogen prenatals. I've never spotted without getting AF within a few hours so I'm pretty frustrated :(


----------



## rmsh1

foquita said:


> good luck rmsh :hugs:
> 
> rach, I'm so sorry you're down :hugs: I don't know anything about OPKs so I'm not sure why yours are frequently almost positive :(
> 
> I'm on my fourth day of spotting :( I've had the most today so I'm hoping that means that AF is coming really really soon! I've been cramping and last night I had a really upset stomach, I think this has been caused by the pregnacare conception tablets, I'm going to finish the ones I have and then start taking the sanatogen prenatals. I've never spotted without getting AF within a few hours so I'm pretty frustrated :(

This is a little how I am feeling too! I never spot this long without AF properly starting. I am guessing she will be here tomorrow now, but I said that yesterday too! Plus my AF cramps have eased off now.

bodies can be soooo confusing....


----------



## foquita

yeah i dont have proper cramp today like i did on sunday, Monday and yesterday. it's so annoying! another new problem my body has thrown me xxxx


----------



## bnporter81

foquita said:


> yeah i dont have proper cramp today like i did on sunday, Monday and yesterday. it's so annoying! another new problem my body has thrown me xxxx

Nat, do you think it's just breakthrough bleeding instead of full blown AF? How long has your cycle been so far this time?


----------



## raventtc

:hugs: to everyone!! 

oh how are bodies work..and just when we think we have it figured out they throw us a curve ball....(at least that is how i feel)

:hug:

lots of :dust: too!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Good luck testing R


----------



## mrsc81

Add me to the spotting club! I was at the gym today, went to the loo mid work out and had a tinge of brown on the paper when i wiped twice. Went to do my inner thigh leg weights and when i pushed the weights together had a pinching weird feeling on the right side so stopped.
I have had spotting after exercise in the past but it hasnt happened since i started agnus castus and didnt happen at this point in my cycle.
Dont know what to think, just wishing this week away so i get an answer! :growlmad:

Good luck to my fellow spotters/testers.. Hope we get answers soon :hugs:


----------



## rmsh1

My brown cm has turned red, expect full flow tomorrow :( and my stomach cramps have gotten worse too, cannot keep any food in me. No work for me tomorrow


----------



## mrsc81

rmsh1 said:


> My brown cm has turned red, expect full flow tomorrow :( and my stomach cramps have gotten worse too, cannot keep any food in me. No work for me tomorrow

Sorry to hear that :hugs:

Ive not had any cramping just this strange pulsing/throbbing/pinching feeling on the right which ive had since about 8dpo, 10dpo today.


----------



## cmwilson

Our bodies are pretty much crap most of the time aren't they? Good luck to you ladies close to the end of your tww I hope the spotting is for a good reason!

Nat - I'm sorry you are still having the crazy spotting. I hope you get your AF or BFP soon!

I'm just waiting around twiddling my thumbs waiting for AF. I took my last Provera on Monday and nothing yet. Last time on the second day after my last pill I started spotting for three days and then AF started on the fourth day. So far nothing. I'm really tired today but otherwise no symptoms. See I just started a new job recently and I'm really hoping I can get AF by Saturday so I can have the HSG on a day we already have as a vacation day. I'm a little worried I wont get AF by then and will have to use a sick day. Why does it seem like when I want my body to do something, it actively works against me?! :growlmad:

In other news my bloodwork (TSH and Prolactin) came back normal so no definitive reason for my obvious issues. Also DH got his SA results and his count and motility were good but his morphology (quality) was 3 percent. :cry: The doctor didn't seem concerned but things I have found on the Internet aren't making me feel very positive.

Sorry for the long post, just a lot going on. Come on AF!


----------



## Lisa92881

cmwilson said:


> In other news my bloodwork (TSH and Prolactin) came back normal so no definitive reason for my obvious issues. Also DH got his SA results and his count and motility were good but his morphology (quality) was 3 percent. :cry: The doctor didn't seem concerned but things I have found on the Internet aren't making me feel very positive.
> 
> Sorry for the long post, just a lot going on. Come on AF!

My hubby's was only 3% too....stay positive chick!! :thumbup:


----------



## Rachel789

cmwilson I read a lot about the whole morphology thing after we got DH's results because I did not understand what it meant but it seems a lot of men have a morphology around 4%-8% so it shouldnt be an issue especially if your dr wasnt worried. 

My DHs was 54%! Which apparently is really high sooooooo since his SA came back amazing I know I am the reason we are not concieving. Of course I am grateful that his SA was normal because it is one less thing to worry about but it just makes me realize that much more that the problem lies with my screwed up body :(


----------



## mrsc81

Well i have come to the conclusion i have a cyst, been reading about luteal cysts and they can delay af, had a 17 day lp last cycle, can cause heavy bleeding, yep had that too and cause some pain, throbbing, pulsating, yes check! Had that last cycle and this cycle. It is my right ovary, and that had about 10/12 cysts when i had scan in november obviously there different type, a luteal cyst is one you ovulate from, i felt ovulation from the right side last 2 cycles. Takes 2-3 cycles to resolve apparantely.


----------



## mrsc81

Also causes spotting


----------



## cmwilson

Thanks Lisa! I'll try not to let it get me down. I mean I guess if the doc isn't too concerned and you obviously didn't have any problems I guess I shouldn't let it worry me too much. :blush:

54 percent Rachel! Wow! Good for him! Does he do anything or eat or take anything special? Maybe my hubs can get his percentage up. I know it's frustrating when you don't know what's wrong. When is your doctors appointment again? Hopefully you can get some answers soon! :hugs:

Mrsc - I hope it's not a cyst! But if it is hopefully it is an easy fix and will make you extra fertile and you'll pop out octuplets! :winkwink:


----------



## Rachel789

My appt is April 3rd I can't wait! Dh doesn't do anything out of the ordinary he takes multi vitamins eats healthy and drinks oj everyday. I think vitamin c is supposed to be helpful and zinc. But as I said earlier if your Dr didn't say it was an issue I wouldnt let it stress you out.


----------



## foquita

Bethany, I'm CD51 today so im not sure...there's only been one TINY spot of red blood, that was on tuesday night, the rest is just brown tinged cm and hardly any, just when i wipe and some comes out after sex so I don't know if that's breakthrough bleeding? it is just a tiny amount of spotting each day, fingers crossed the witch comes at the end of it! 

caroline i hope AF comes asap, does the HSG have to be done when you have AF? your hubby could maybe take a male multivitamin and that might help?


----------



## foquita

rach, your appointment is so soon! :happydance: i cant wait to hear how you got on. 

rsh, im so sorry the witch got you :hugs:


----------



## mrsc81

cmwilson said:


> Thanks Lisa! I'll try not to let it get me down. I mean I guess if the doc isn't too concerned and you obviously didn't have any problems I guess I shouldn't let it worry me too much. :blush:
> 
> 54 percent Rachel! Wow! Good for him! Does he do anything or eat or take anything special? Maybe my hubs can get his percentage up. I know it's frustrating when you don't know what's wrong. When is your doctors appointment again? Hopefully you can get some answers soon! :hugs:
> 
> Mrsc - I hope it's not a cyst! But if it is hopefully it is an easy fix and will make you extra fertile and you'll pop out octuplets! :winkwink:

Lol my sister had triplets naturally, multiples run on both sides of our family!


----------



## rmsh1

Well my 44 day cycle is officially over, and was officially my longest cycle to date. 

I was going to go to the doc today but will see if I can eat anything later first of all. I think I might have my first ever case of food poisoning too! Had a fever last night, which I think is why my temp is still really high today :(


----------



## sweetthang24

good Morning, 

Well i caved and took a HPT this morning at 10dpo :bfn:. i thought i saw a very faint line but i think its just wishful thinking. :cry:

oh well, i'll just wait and see what happens.


----------



## rmsh1

Good luck!


----------



## bnporter81

foquita said:


> Bethany, I'm CD51 today so im not sure...there's only been one TINY spot of red blood, that was on tuesday night, the rest is just brown tinged cm and hardly any, just when i wipe and some comes out after sex so I don't know if that's breakthrough bleeding? it is just a tiny amount of spotting each day, fingers crossed the witch comes at the end of it!
> 
> caroline i hope AF comes asap, does the HSG have to be done when you have AF? your hubby could maybe take a male multivitamin and that might help?

I don't know much about breakthrough bleeding...even with my 70+ day cycles I've never had bleeding between periods. But I think it's probably a good thing for you because it sounds like AF is at least trying to come through. Maybe your body's hormones are trying to work themselves out which can be a good thing. One thing I found that I think has helped me a little bit is cinnamon. It's supposed to be like the natural form of Metformin and I've done a lot of reading about women with PCOS and it helping them. I haven't had any lately but there for a while I was putting about a 1/4 teaspoon of cinnamon in some warm milk every morning. Then I went to taking the capsule form of cinnamon. I think both work well, but if you use the powdered cinnamon it's best to get the Ceylon cinnamon...that's better for you than the regular store bought cinnamon. Maybe that would help some...it can't hurt!:thumbup:


----------



## Rachel789

rmsh-I am sorry the witch got you and I hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## bnporter81

Did any of you who have taken the soy have longer AFs? Today is cd 7 and I'm still spotting:wacko:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:dust: to you all and shorter cycles.


----------



## Rachel789

Thanks hot pink!

This thread is so quiet today where is everyone??

CD 39 and I think I am on my way to my longest cycle yet since stopping bcp. If I don't O by tomorrow then I broke my record, not exactly the kind of record I wanted to be breaking though lol. But on the bright side of things I have a busy weekend ahead of me and will be having lots of drinks so I can forget about how stupid my body is :haha:


----------



## foquita

mrsc, what can you do about your cysts? will you see a doctor do you think? 

bethany, thanks very much for the cinnamon tip! I love cinnamon so I'll definitely give it a go, I'll probably just add some to my muesli in the morning. 

my muesli is already heavily tampered with - maca, ground flaxseed, sunflower seed and pumpkin seed. now cinnamon. what next :haha: 

I'm finding it so hard to keep up with BnB at the mo, it's such a pain always being on my phone!


----------



## foquita

rmsh1 said:


> Well my 44 day cycle is officially over, and was officially my longest cycle to date.
> 
> I was going to go to the doc today but will see if I can eat anything later first of all. I think I might have my first ever case of food poisoning too! Had a fever last night, which I think is why my temp is still really high today :(

I'm so sorry the witch got you :hugs: don't take this the wrong way but I would be absolutely delighted to have a 44 day cycle, mine are almost double that...44 days is the stuff of my dreams!


----------



## foquita

sweetthang24 said:


> good Morning,
> 
> Well i caved and took a HPT this morning at 10dpo :bfn:. i thought i saw a very faint line but i think its just wishful thinking. :cry:
> 
> oh well, i'll just wait and see what happens.

post a pic?


----------



## bnporter81

foquita said:


> mrsc, what can you do about your cysts? will you see a doctor do you think?
> 
> bethany, thanks very much for the cinnamon tip! I love cinnamon so I'll definitely give it a go, I'll probably just add some to my muesli in the morning.
> 
> my muesli is already heavily tampered with - maca, ground flaxseed, sunflower seed and pumpkin seed. now cinnamon. what next :haha:
> 
> I'm finding it so hard to keep up with BnB at the mo, it's such a pain always being on my phone!

lol, that's funny...quite a variety you've got going on:haha:Go ahead and add some more stuff. If it works you can start marketing and selling it to other TTCers.:winkwink:


----------



## CupCakeFairy

Hello All!

I think it might be time for me to join... CD98 long enough? 

I'm trying to fool myself into thinking I am normal... But with no signs of an ovulation or AF I'm feeling a little broken! Thanks for having this thread and with so many pages, I imagine I'm not the only one having this problem!

Take Care,

Cake x


----------



## foquita

bnporter81 said:


> foquita said:
> 
> 
> mrsc, what can you do about your cysts? will you see a doctor do you think?
> 
> bethany, thanks very much for the cinnamon tip! I love cinnamon so I'll definitely give it a go, I'll probably just add some to my muesli in the morning.
> 
> my muesli is already heavily tampered with - maca, ground flaxseed, sunflower seed and pumpkin seed. now cinnamon. what next :haha:
> 
> I'm finding it so hard to keep up with BnB at the mo, it's such a pain always being on my phone!
> 
> lol, that's funny...quite a variety you've got going on:haha:Go ahead and add some more stuff. If it works you can start marketing and selling it to other TTCers.:winkwink:Click to expand...

GREAT IDEA :haha: 



CupCakeFairy said:


> Hello All!
> 
> I think it might be time for me to join... CD98 long enough?
> 
> I'm trying to fool myself into thinking I am normal... But with no signs of an ovulation or AF I'm feeling a little broken! Thanks for having this thread and with so many pages, I imagine I'm not the only one having this problem!
> 
> Take Care,
> 
> Cake x

sorry your cycle has been so long :( have you always had long/irregular cycles? :(


----------



## foquita

i've got my appointment with the gynaecologist on april 11th! :happydance: :yipee: 

one week and 6 days to go :D i'm so happy, i didn't think i would even hear from them for a few months! i was only referred two weeks ago, i love the NHS :cloud9:


----------



## bnporter81

CupCakeFairy said:


> Hello All!
> 
> I think it might be time for me to join... CD98 long enough?
> 
> I'm trying to fool myself into thinking I am normal... But with no signs of an ovulation or AF I'm feeling a little broken! Thanks for having this thread and with so many pages, I imagine I'm not the only one having this problem!
> 
> Take Care,
> 
> Cake x

Hi cupcake...sorry to hear about the long cycles. I just finished a 78 day cycle and I know how hard it is:hugs:


----------



## bnporter81

foquita said:


> i've got my appointment with the gynaecologist on april 11th! :happydance: :yipee:
> 
> one week and 6 days to go :D i'm so happy, i didn't think i would even hear from them for a few months! i was only referred two weeks ago, i love the NHS :cloud9:

Congrats! Glad you're able to get in so quick...that must take a lot of stress off you:happydance:


----------



## raventtc

Welcome Cake!! 

Foquita awesome news getting an appointment so soon!! 

afm- should i test tomorrow?? since i lost my crosshairs i just have been down and thinking i didn't o'v at all yet...but ff gave them back and its saying af should be today...and nothing has happened....


----------



## rmsh1

foquita said:


> rmsh1 said:
> 
> 
> Well my 44 day cycle is officially over, and was officially my longest cycle to date.
> 
> I was going to go to the doc today but will see if I can eat anything later first of all. I think I might have my first ever case of food poisoning too! Had a fever last night, which I think is why my temp is still really high today :(
> 
> I'm so sorry the witch got you :hugs: don't take this the wrong way but I would be absolutely delighted to have a 44 day cycle, mine are almost double that...44 days is the stuff of my dreams!Click to expand...

Oh I know, some people have far longer cycles than me, and I feel your pain. Waiting to O was so hard for me last cycle, I can only imagine how hard it is for you :(

:dust: and good luck for your appointment!


----------



## rmsh1

raventtc said:


> Welcome Cake!!
> 
> Foquita awesome news getting an appointment so soon!!
> 
> afm- should i test tomorrow?? since i lost my crosshairs i just have been down and thinking i didn't o'v at all yet...but ff gave them back and its saying af should be today...and nothing has happened....

I cant quite figure your chart out, not convinced you have O'd :( If your AF doesnt arrive in a few days I think FF will take the cross-hairs away


----------



## raventtc

rmsh1 said:


> raventtc said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Cake!!
> 
> Foquita awesome news getting an appointment so soon!!
> 
> afm- should i test tomorrow?? since i lost my crosshairs i just have been down and thinking i didn't o'v at all yet...but ff gave them back and its saying af should be today...and nothing has happened....
> 
> I cant quite figure your chart out, not convinced you have O'd :( If your AF doesnt arrive in a few days I think FF will take the cross-hairs awayClick to expand...

yeah i can't either the other app that i use says that af will show on april 3rd...cause that is my average time (whatever that is). I don't enter anything other than when af shows up in that app so it just calculates all my cycles and gives me my average sometimes its right sometimes its not...i am soo thankful that this weekend will be full (my dd is turning 11) and i will be busy and next week the kids are out of school so that will take all of this crazy up and down cycle off my mind for a bit too.


----------



## foquita

raventtc said:


> Welcome Cake!!
> 
> Foquita awesome news getting an appointment so soon!!
> 
> afm- should i test tomorrow?? since i lost my crosshairs i just have been down and thinking i didn't o'v at all yet...but ff gave them back and its saying af should be today...and nothing has happened....

i can't believe it! :) i have been trying for a year now so i'm glad that things are starting to move along quickly now. 

it depends how you feel about testing? what i mean is i HATE testing but if you feel ok about it then why not? it would give you a yes or no answer which would mean you could move on :) 



rmsh1 said:


> foquita said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rmsh1 said:
> 
> 
> Well my 44 day cycle is officially over, and was officially my longest cycle to date.
> 
> I was going to go to the doc today but will see if I can eat anything later first of all. I think I might have my first ever case of food poisoning too! Had a fever last night, which I think is why my temp is still really high today :(
> 
> I'm so sorry the witch got you :hugs: don't take this the wrong way but I would be absolutely delighted to have a 44 day cycle, mine are almost double that...44 days is the stuff of my dreams!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I know, some people have far longer cycles than me, and I feel your pain. Waiting to O was so hard for me last cycle, I can only imagine how hard it is for you :(
> 
> :dust: and good luck for your appointment!Click to expand...

thanks love :hugs: what's your plan of action for this cycle then? have you had any testing done? are you taking any herbs or anything?


----------



## rmsh1

We will still practise SMEP. We have not had any tests done as it is too early, but if we have not got a BFP by June I am heading to the doc to see what they can check.

We will continue using pre seed, and I am still trying to decide if I am brave enough to try soft cups. Those things scare me! I use OPKs, and take my temp each day. I am also getting OH to take zinc and vit.c supplements this month


----------



## foquita

you could try soy or agnus castus to regulate your cycles? :)


----------



## rmsh1

I may give the soy a go at some point, but up until this last cycle, I was pretty regular with 34 day cycles. It was my first cycle charting and I wonder if paying such close attention to TTC stressed me out and made me ovulate late. So I will see what this cycle does, if I dont O around CD20, I might try soy next cycle.
Does agnus castus do the same thing?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

rmsh1 stressing over anything can delay O


----------



## rmsh1

Hotpink_Mom said:


> rmsh1 stressing over anything can delay O

Yeah I know, but stress hasn't really affected my cycles before now. It might have been a once off, I have been off bc for 9 months now


----------



## cmwilson

foquita said:


> Bethany, I'm CD51 today so im not sure...there's only been one TINY spot of red blood, that was on tuesday night, the rest is just brown tinged cm and hardly any, just when i wipe and some comes out after sex so I don't know if that's breakthrough bleeding? it is just a tiny amount of spotting each day, fingers crossed the witch comes at the end of it!
> 
> caroline i hope AF comes asap, does the HSG have to be done when you have AF? your hubby could maybe take a male multivitamin and that might help?

Thanks! I think AF either is here or is coming. I had some bleeding today but it is not as heavy as AF but heavier than spotting so I'm a little confused. The HSG has to be done between day 7 - 10 of your cycle. Hoping this is AF cause then I might be able to go on the day I want without using my vacation day. Fingers crossed! Hubby does take a Multivitamin but he is not consistent. I'll try to make sure he takes it every day when I take my prenatals and maybe that will help.


----------



## mrsc81

foquita said:


> i've got my appointment with the gynaecologist on april 11th! :happydance: :yipee:
> 
> one week and 6 days to go :D i'm so happy, i didn't think i would even hear from them for a few months! i was only referred two weeks ago, i love the
> NHS :cloud9:

Great News !!

I booked my own appt online as i had a choice of hospitals, my town hospital doesnt have a maternity unit and gp said best to go to the one i plan on having a baby at.. Chance would be a fine thing! :dohh:
I think i will wait until end of next cycle and go see my gp, by that time i will have been ttc nearly 9mths and i told gp i had started month before i did, so she will think nearly 10mths. Maybe she will send me back to see the gynaecologist, im pretty sure its a cyst, well i have cysts on my right ovary, but i believe this to be a functional cyst, i.e one ive ovualted from that hasnt dissolved, getting some more throbbing/pulsing tonight, no af cramps yet though and i will be 12dpo tomorrow, which makes me think im in for another long lp!


----------



## cmwilson

Good luck raven!

Rmsh - Good luck on your new cycle!

Good luck at your appointment Rachel! It's coming up! Yay for answers!

Oh and Yay Natalie for your appointment. Fingers crossed for progress! :happydance:


----------



## wifey1025

I haven't started since december, and it took 9 months prior to that! I know the feeling =( I just purchased vitex to help regulate, has anyone tried it??


----------



## foquita

welcome wifey :hi: there are a couple of girls in here who have either tried it or are still taking it so you'll get some advice :) I'm sorry about your long cycles, have they always been like that? 

do you think they'll do more tests mrsc? is there anything they can do to get rid of the cyst? I remember you saying that when you took the pregnacare conception tabs you cramped after exercise, that happened to me too last night. I'm still a bit sore in the lower back area :( I've switched to sanatogen pre natals now. 

our appointments are only a few days apart rachel! :happydance: 

I'm feeling really positive this week, I had a shit few weeks there where I was just so depressed and hated everything about myself but now I can look in the mirror again and I feel content :haha: everything is starting to fall together :)


----------



## mrsc81

foquita said:


> welcome wifey :hi: there are a couple of girls in here who have either tried it or are still taking it so you'll get some advice :) I'm sorry about your long cycles, have they always been like that?
> 
> do you think they'll do more tests mrsc? is there anything they can do to get rid of the cyst? I remember you saying that when you took the pregnacare conception tabs you cramped after exercise, that happened to me too last night. I'm still a bit sore in the lower back area :( I've switched to sanatogen pre natals now.
> 
> our appointments are only a few days apart rachel! :happydance:
> 
> I'm feeling really positive this week, I had a shit few weeks there where I was just so depressed and hated everything about myself but now I can look in the mirror again and I feel content :haha: everything is starting to fall together :)


I had really bad cramps for 3wks continuous when taking pregnacare conception, couldnt do any exercise. Luteal cysts are supposed to resolve themselves in 2-3 cysles so will see how i go. I take the sanatogen mother to be ones now, but i do have some pregnacare left so ive been taking one every few days to use them up.
Im feeling really down again, im 31 in 4wks and i really hoped id be pregnant by then, 12dpo today and bfn.


----------



## mrsc81

wifey1025 said:


> I haven't started since december, and it took 9 months prior to that! I know the feeling =( I just purchased vitex to help regulate, has anyone tried it??

Ive been taking it for 3 cycles, 1000mg first 2 and 2000mg this cycle, it doesnt seem to have shortened them although if i wasnt havent such long lp it would be a bit shorter, only thing it seems to have done is stopped me spotting after exercise. But my cycles werent really long to begin with, they are usually 42 days or less, apart from one 54 day cycle, so maybe you will benefit from it. :thumbup:


----------



## Rachel789

Foquita that is so exciting that your appt is coming up so soon! Yay :happydance: Mine is in less than 5 days woohoo :thumbup:

As for the vitex, I have been on it three months and have not seen improvement although I have read it works best when taken 6-12 months so it really takes time to work. Typically people will see a difference after 3 months or so but I would give it at least 4-5 months before you give up on it. I am going to give it a couple more months and if no improvement I will probably drop it. I take 1000 mg a day in the tincture form which is 28 drops.


----------



## Rachel789

Well I def had ewcm this morning and given that it is CD40 today and the past couple cycles I o'ed around CD40 I am hoping this may be it. I will be busy the next few days so no time for opks and I will be drinking a lot today (going to a concert) so my temp will probably be screwy tomorrow morning, so it will likely be tough to pinpoint when I o if it does happen soon. We BD'ed this morning and since dh will be away we won't get to bd again until sunday night but hopefully that would be enough if I do o in the next day or two.


----------



## MommyDream

Hi Ladies! I've been on vacation and actually today is my last full day of holidays... Today will be day 3 of progesterone.... Hopefully AF will come quickly after that!


----------



## mrsc81

One of my dogs peed on the floor this morning, and i cried! WTH is wrong with me!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

How is everyone? :dust: to all.


----------



## Diddums

Hello girls. Mind if I join you? I am currently on cd59 and still haven't ov. Although ff friend gave me cross hairs on cd48 I think it's wrong as Ive have an 8day LP the last two cycles. I spoke to my doc a few weeks ago and she said she wouldn't give me anything to start AF. Do you think if I saw a different doc they might change their mind? 

Baby dust to all xxx


----------



## bnporter81

Welcome Diddums:flower:59 days is long enough...I would def. try to ask another doctor...it's just ridiculous yours won't give you any thing. I'm pretty sure you can try just using natural progesterone cream for a couple weeks and then stop to bring on AF because I have used it before, but maybe you should still try going to a different doctor about it all first.

I'm wondering about my chart. Last cycle was my first time temping and I started in the middle of my cycle so I don't know how it would have looked during or right after AF, but I noticed while taking the soy and even now (3 days later) I've noticed my temps are staying pretty constant...a change of no more than .2 for the last 8 days. Anybody taken the soy had the same thing happen? Anyone can look at my chart from last cycle and see that my temps were ALL over the place then. Maybe it's a good thing if my temps aren't changing much:shrug:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Not sure what the soy is doing this cycle yet UGH


----------



## raventtc

Any one have a temp that they get often. Its seems like mine likes 97.18 its soo strange. I even have taken it at different time of the day and get it too...but sometimes I get other temps so its working just wondering if anyone else has had this happen to them?


----------



## seabean

I'm back! :wave:

Vacation was awesome, and it was actually super nice not to worry about TTC for a while. I tried to stay away from it all once I got back but curiosity got the better of me. 

There's too much to go back and read through since I was gone so long - any big updates in the past few weeks?!? Where's everyone at in their cycle?

I'm CD 44 and no O yet. Temps getting LOWER instead of higher! :wacko: Going to start progesterone and end this b*%ch of a cycle again Monday. :dohh:


----------



## bnporter81

Good to see you again seabean...glad vacation was good:happydance:CD9 for me. Took soy this cycle and waiting to see what it will do. Hopefully something good!:thumbup:


----------



## Rachel789

Hi seabean welcome back, it is good to hear you enjoyed your trip! 

I am right there with you. CD 41 and still no o :(


----------



## mrsc81

14dpo, a little very light cramping last night, guess im in for another long lp


----------



## foquita

mrsc81 said:


> 14dpo, a little very light cramping last night, guess im in for another long lp

have you tested again? :hugs: 



MommyDream said:


> Hi Ladies! I've been on vacation and actually today is my last full day of holidays... Today will be day 3 of progesterone.... Hopefully AF will come quickly after that!

glad to have you back! :D did you enjoy yourself? how many days left of progesterone do you have? :hugs:



Diddums said:


> Hello girls. Mind if I join you? I am currently on cd59 and still haven't ov. Although ff friend gave me cross hairs on cd48 I think it's wrong as Ive have an 8day LP the last two cycles. I spoke to my doc a few weeks ago and she said she wouldn't give me anything to start AF. Do you think if I saw a different doc they might change their mind?
> 
> Baby dust to all xxx

welcome! :hi:

i don't know about the doctor, you could always try another one, you've got nothing to lose by asking :hugs:



bnporter81 said:


> Welcome Diddums:flower:59 days is long enough...I would def. try to ask another doctor...it's just ridiculous yours won't give you any thing. I'm pretty sure you can try just using natural progesterone cream for a couple weeks and then stop to bring on AF because I have used it before, but maybe you should still try going to a different doctor about it all first.
> 
> I'm wondering about my chart. Last cycle was my first time temping and I started in the middle of my cycle so I don't know how it would have looked during or right after AF, but I noticed while taking the soy and even now (3 days later) I've noticed my temps are staying pretty constant...a change of no more than .2 for the last 8 days. Anybody taken the soy had the same thing happen? Anyone can look at my chart from last cycle and see that my temps were ALL over the place then. Maybe it's a good thing if my temps aren't changing much:shrug:

i think it's a good thing! your chart looks great compared to last cycle, i've seen a lot of girls saying that their temps really steadied with soy :D



seabean said:


> I'm back! :wave:
> 
> Vacation was awesome, and it was actually super nice not to worry about TTC for a while. I tried to stay away from it all once I got back but curiosity got the better of me.
> 
> There's too much to go back and read through since I was gone so long - any big updates in the past few weeks?!? Where's everyone at in their cycle?
> 
> I'm CD 44 and no O yet. Temps getting LOWER instead of higher! :wacko: Going to start progesterone and end this b*%ch of a cycle again Monday. :dohh:

glad to have you back! :D where were you on holiday? no BFPs since you were away so i reckon we are due loads now :) i've got my appointment with the gynaecologist a week on wednesday! finally :happydance: 



bnporter81 said:


> Good to see you again seabean...glad vacation was good:happydance:CD9 for me. Took soy this cycle and waiting to see what it will do. Hopefully something good!:thumbup:

i'm looking forward to seeing if the soy works for you bethany, i think it will :yipee:



Rachel789 said:


> Hi seabean welcome back, it is good to hear you enjoyed your trip!
> 
> I am right there with you. CD 41 and still no o :(

:hugs: at least you have your appointment to look forward to though! :hugs:


----------



## mrsc81

I tested at 12dpo and got bfn, just been to loo and had brown/yellow ewcm, so i guess af should be coming soon, no cramps though


----------



## whigfield

Will catch up with you girlies soon, I seem to keep floating in and out here!

No O yet but I suspect I might O om CD35 like last cycle.. Hopefully!! If I O anyway.  Feeling really relaxed about TTC right now which I suppose is good!

Hope all you ladies are doing well!


----------



## seabean

raventtc said:


> Any one have a temp that they get often. Its seems like mine likes 97.18 its soo strange. I even have taken it at different time of the day and get it too...but sometimes I get other temps so its working just wondering if anyone else has had this happen to them?

that happens to me too! with 97.18 and 97.60. i don't think it means it's broken, just random chance perhaps? :shrug:


----------



## seabean

Rachel789 said:


> Hi seabean welcome back, it is good to hear you enjoyed your trip!
> 
> I am right there with you. CD 41 and still no o :(

I thought this would have been a good cycle for me - oh well! Are you going to keep the cycle going? When's the latest you have o'd? 

Mommydream - welcome back to you too! I'm starting progesterone tonight for 5 days. How long did your last cycle go for?


----------



## Rachel789

Seabean it is cd42 for me and still no o. My latest o date so far I think was cd40 so I am officially in my longest cycle :( I have been on the vitex for over 3 months now and I get my longest cycle ever?!?! This sucks I wonder if I should drop the vitex. I have a dr. Appt Tuesday I pray she will be willing to help me.


----------



## bnporter81

Thanks Nat...I hope it will help me too. I had a temp drop today :wacko:I'm hoping my temps aren't going to go back to being crazy again. My CBEFM still has me at a low level. It had better go up to the next level soon:growlmad:lol.


----------



## cmwilson

Welcome back Seabean! Hope you had a great trip! Sorry still no O. :hugs: Hopefully taking the progestrone and starting a new cycle will stimulate something.

Rach - Sorry still no O for you also. :hugs:Maybe keep taking the vitex until your appt and then ask the doc about it. I'm sure she will have some answers for you. I'm so excited for you!

Mrsc - I hope this isn't AF for you. You're not out until she shows! :flower:

As for me, AF IS HERE, AF IS HERE! Never been so excited to see the witch! :happydance: Now the fun begins, I have to schedule my HSG and ultrasound for days 7-10 and day 13 and I get to start Clomid on day 3 which is Tuesday! Woohoo! Sorry, I am overly excited. I'm just so ready for any kind of progress. :cloud9:


----------



## bnporter81

Hey Nat...I forgot to tell you, I also started taking that D-Chiro Inositol yesterday, too. Hopefully it will be helpful as well this cycle!:thumbup: I'll let you know if it works.


----------



## sweetthang24

hi Ladies, 

i have a quick question, after my OH and i DTD the other night i bled straight after but havent had anything since. ive not had this before, i think my cervix was quite low as it was a little painful during sex. Could we just have irritated it and made me bleed? 

i'm also 13dpo.

thanks xx


----------



## bnporter81

sweetthang24 said:


> hi Ladies,
> 
> i have a quick question, after my OH and i DTD the other night i bled straight after but havent had anything since. ive not had this before, i think my cervix was quite low as it was a little painful during sex. Could we just have irritated it and made me bleed?
> 
> i'm also 13dpo.
> 
> thanks xx

I've read that sometimes BD'ing can bring on AF...since it's so close maybe it just means AF is on it's way.


----------



## Curvymummy81

foquita said:


> my last cycle was 56 days and I'm on CD13 of my new cycle, who knows how long it'll last!
> 
> I was thinking it would be nice if all us girls with long cycles could stick together and give each other a bit of support :D
> 
> I'm taking it easy this month after thinking I had ovulated on CD22 last month then missing my actual ovulation! so for me it's agnus castus and EPO, and just BDing at least every second day to cover us :)
> 
> looking forward to hearing everyone else's stories!
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

I'm Also on my cd56 and hav started taking clomid and hav done all I could since my last period to conceive really thought I might've being as my boobs hav felt heavier and Ive had light headness but this morn done a test and 1 line feeling very defeated 2day


----------



## bnporter81

Curvymummy81 said:


> foquita said:
> 
> 
> my last cycle was 56 days and I'm on CD13 of my new cycle, who knows how long it'll last!
> 
> I was thinking it would be nice if all us girls with long cycles could stick together and give each other a bit of support :D
> 
> I'm taking it easy this month after thinking I had ovulated on CD22 last month then missing my actual ovulation! so for me it's agnus castus and EPO, and just BDing at least every second day to cover us :)
> 
> looking forward to hearing everyone else's stories!
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> I'm Also on my cd56 and hav started taking clomid and hav done all I could since my last period to conceive really thought I might've being as my boobs hav felt heavier and Ive had light headness but this morn done a test and 1 line feeling very defeated 2dayClick to expand...

Sorry, curvy, I know its very frustrating...have you taken any supplements or done any temp. charting? Sometimes using natural progesterone cream for a while and then stopping will bring on a period. But I wouldn't use it and then stop if you get a BFP


----------



## bnporter81

If you start using the progesterone cream and get a BFP then you would probably want to continue using until you get your levels checked...I know its helped a lot of women regulate their cycles if they are estrogen dominant which can cause irregular cycles. Have you seen a doctor?


----------



## MommyDream

cmwilson said:


> As for me, AF IS HERE, AF IS HERE! Never been so excited to see the witch! :happydance: Now the fun begins, I have to schedule my HSG and ultrasound for days 7-10 and day 13 and I get to start Clomid on day 3 which is Tuesday! Woohoo! Sorry, I am overly excited. I'm just so ready for any kind of progress. :cloud9:

yay! :happydance: 

Last night was my last progesterone pills... So hoping for AF ASAP.... I am worried about timing this cycle because DH has to be away on April 18-19 and also April 23-27!! Really hoping that AF comes and I start clomid and O before he goes.... We've decided not to do the HSG this cycle... Mainly because I'm scared of it :winkwink:


----------



## foquita

mrsc81 said:


> I tested at 12dpo and got bfn, just been to loo and had brown/yellow ewcm, so i guess af should be coming soon, no cramps though

do you usually get yellow ewcm before AF? 



whigfield said:


> Will catch up with you girlies soon, I seem to keep floating in and out here!
> 
> No O yet but I suspect I might O om CD35 like last cycle.. Hopefully!! If I O anyway.  Feeling really relaxed about TTC right now which I suppose is good!
> 
> Hope all you ladies are doing well!

i go through phases like that, it's sooo much easier to keep up with this thread when i'm on my laptop and i can MULTIQUOTE :happydance:

glad you're feeling relaxed, that's what we all aspire to hehe :)



bnporter81 said:


> Thanks Nat...I hope it will help me too. I had a temp drop today :wacko:I'm hoping my temps aren't going to go back to being crazy again. My CBEFM still has me at a low level. It had better go up to the next level soon:growlmad:lol.

it might just be a little blip :flower: 



bnporter81 said:


> Hey Nat...I forgot to tell you, I also started taking that D-Chiro Inositol yesterday, too. Hopefully it will be helpful as well this cycle!:thumbup: I'll let you know if it works.

OOOOH excited to see how you get on with it! if you have good results i might give it a try too :D it looked really good from the stuff i read after you mentioned it.



cmwilson said:


> Welcome back Seabean! Hope you had a great trip! Sorry still no O. :hugs: Hopefully taking the progestrone and starting a new cycle will stimulate something.
> 
> Rach - Sorry still no O for you also. :hugs:Maybe keep taking the vitex until your appt and then ask the doc about it. I'm sure she will have some answers for you. I'm so excited for you!
> 
> Mrsc - I hope this isn't AF for you. You're not out until she shows! :flower:
> 
> As for me, AF IS HERE, AF IS HERE! Never been so excited to see the witch! :happydance: Now the fun begins, I have to schedule my HSG and ultrasound for days 7-10 and day 13 and I get to start Clomid on day 3 which is Tuesday! Woohoo! Sorry, I am overly excited. I'm just so ready for any kind of progress. :cloud9:

YAY :happydance: so happy for you! finally getting a chance to catch the egg :cloud9:



MommyDream said:


> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> As for me, AF IS HERE, AF IS HERE! Never been so excited to see the witch! :happydance: Now the fun begins, I have to schedule my HSG and ultrasound for days 7-10 and day 13 and I get to start Clomid on day 3 which is Tuesday! Woohoo! Sorry, I am overly excited. I'm just so ready for any kind of progress. :cloud9:
> 
> yay! :happydance:
> 
> Last night was my last progesterone pills... So hoping for AF ASAP.... I am worried about timing this cycle because DH has to be away on April 18-19 and also April 23-27!! Really hoping that AF comes and I start clomid and O before he goes.... We've decided not to do the HSG this cycle... Mainly because I'm scared of it :winkwink:Click to expand...

hope she comes quick quick quick, i smell a few BFPs coming this thread's way! :D


----------



## cmwilson

MommyDream said:


> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> As for me, AF IS HERE, AF IS HERE! Never been so excited to see the witch! :happydance: Now the fun begins, I have to schedule my HSG and ultrasound for days 7-10 and day 13 and I get to start Clomid on day 3 which is Tuesday! Woohoo! Sorry, I am overly excited. I'm just so ready for any kind of progress. :cloud9:
> 
> yay! :happydance:
> 
> Last night was my last progesterone pills... So hoping for AF ASAP.... I am worried about timing this cycle because DH has to be away on April 18-19 and also April 23-27!! Really hoping that AF comes and I start clomid and O before he goes.... We've decided not to do the HSG this cycle... Mainly because I'm scared of it :winkwink:Click to expand...

Ooo I hope AF starts soon for you! Is this your first time with progesterone or have you taken it before? I hope the timing works out for you!! If AF starts right away for you our cycles will be really close! Cycle buddies!!! :happydance: I'll let you know how my hsg goes so you wont have to be scared! I'm a bit nervous but I just want to get it out of the way.


----------



## mrsc81

foquita said:


> mrsc81 said:
> 
> 
> I tested at 12dpo and got bfn, just been to loo and had brown/yellow ewcm, so i guess af should be coming soon, no cramps though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you usually get yellow ewcm before AF?Click to expand...
> 
> Nope - But ive learnt to expect the unexpected Lol, will test tomorrow just to be sure but im certain af on the wayClick to expand...


----------



## foquita

I think I remember you saying you had yellow cm earlier on in the 2WW so it could mean something good! I'm still really hopeful for you :) xxxx


----------



## MommyDream

cmwilson said:


> Ooo I hope AF starts soon for you! Is this your first time with progesterone or have you taken it before? I hope the timing works out for you!! If AF starts right away for you our cycles will be really close! Cycle buddies!!! :happydance: I'll let you know how my hsg goes so you wont have to be scared! I'm a bit nervous but I just want to get it out of the way.

I have never taken progesterone so not sure if it will be two days or longer for AF! Yes cycle buddies!!:happydance:

Let me know About your hsg for sure! Did your FS say no BD before the hsg? Mine stressed that many times... Do you have Antibiotics to take for the hsg?


----------



## cmwilson

MommyDream said:


> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> Ooo I hope AF starts soon for you! Is this your first time with progesterone or have you taken it before? I hope the timing works out for you!! If AF starts right away for you our cycles will be really close! Cycle buddies!!! :happydance: I'll let you know how my hsg goes so you wont have to be scared! I'm a bit nervous but I just want to get it out of the way.
> 
> I have never taken progesterone so not sure if it will be two days or longer for AF! Yes cycle buddies!!:happydance:
> 
> Let me know About your hsg for sure! Did your FS say no BD before the hsg? Mine stressed that many times... Do you have Antibiotics to take for the hsg?Click to expand...

This was my second time with progesterone. The first took four days, one day of nothing, three of spotting and then I got AF. This time it was two days of nothing, then three of spotting, then AF. So it varies a bit. 

They didn't say but I'm sure they will when I call to schedule it tomorrow. I don't think there are antibiotics. I'm just taking 3 Aleve an hour beforehand.


----------



## Lisa92881

Some people get antibiotics, I think that's usually if you're prone to vaginal infections. Most don't get antibiotics, I didn't. :)


----------



## mrsc81

Af started last night, onto cycle 6..


----------



## rmsh1

mrsc81 said:


> Af started last night, onto cycle 6..

:hugs:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Ugh, I've been so busy the last week. How is everyone doing?


----------



## foquita

I'm so sorry mrsc :hugs: is this your last cycle before going to the doctor? xxxx


----------



## bnporter81

Hi girls...how is everyone? Pretty good here, I noticed my OPK was starting to get pretty dark yesterday and then this morning my CBEFM went up to the next level. Hopefully everything keeps progressing over the next few days and doesn't just come to a halt. I've had cycles with the CBEFM where I stay at the high level for about 2 weeks, so FX it will actually do right this time!:thumbup:


----------



## bnporter81

Oh, on a side note, my DD got her first AF this weekend. I'm so proud of her-my little girl is growing up:cry:


----------



## seabean

curvy - did you start taking clomid this late in the cycle? or do you mean you took clomid at the beginning of this 56 day cycle?

mommydram & cmwilson & mrsc - I won't be too far behind you! just took my first of 5 progesterone pills last night. last cycle I got AF 2 days after my last pill, so I'm hoping to see AF by the end of the week. what's hsg? the test where they put dye in your tubes??

foquita - we went on a cruise around west coast mexico baja. amaaaazing!

bn - that's so cute you're so proud about your daughter getting her first af. :flower:


----------



## raventtc

:wave: Ladies!!

I have been sort of stalking you all this weekend, I didn't have time to sit and read and write on here...but things are going the same! I had a terrible headache this weekend (friday-sun am)....and that a birthday celebrations don't go to well together. FF gave me back my cross hairs?? so i am going to take off my +opk and just make a note of it instead....I didn't test at all, going to get in to the doc this week forsure and discuss wth is going on with spotting and +opk with no ovulation.....and go from there!?


----------



## mrsc81

foquita said:


> I'm so sorry mrsc :hugs: is this your last cycle before going to the doctor? xxxx

This will be my 6th cycle ttc, 5th cycle with cbfm, so i will wait until ive used monitor for 6 cycles and then go see my gp, that will be approx end of june, i told her i started ttc july, it was really august, so i should get somewhere then. Of course i would love a bfp before then!


----------



## MommyDream

cmwilson said:


> This was my second time with progesterone. The first took four days, one day of nothing, three of spotting and then I got AF. This time it was two days of nothing, then three of spotting, then AF. So it varies a bit.
> 
> They didn't say but I'm sure they will when I call to schedule it tomorrow. I don't think there are antibiotics. I'm just taking 3 Aleve an hour beforehand.

Good to know re: progesterone. I am hope AF comes quickly... nothing today but I was super nauseous this morning. I wonder if that's a side effect of taking the pills and then stopping? I took my last on Saturday night. :thumbup:

I wish my doctor gave me a clomid prescription... now I have to make an appt to go back to the clinic when Af starts... annoying! :dohh:



Lisa92881 said:


> Some people get antibiotics, I think that's usually if you're prone to vaginal infections. Most don't get antibiotics, I didn't. :)

Weird - my doctor gave me a prescription just in case! Anyway... not doing the HSG this cycle. :blush:



seabean said:


> mommydram & cmwilson & mrsc - I won't be too far behind you! just took my first of 5 progesterone pills last night. last cycle I got AF 2 days after my last pill, so I'm hoping to see AF by the end of the week. what's hsg? the test where they put dye in your tubes??

Yes - the HSG is the test that can tell whether or not your tubes are clear. I think they can actually in some cases unblock the tubes (or at least attempt to if they are blocked). And that is why it can be painful for some. :wacko:


----------



## whigfield

Congrats to all ladies who got AF (and wanted it), lol! :happydance:

@bn Aw, bless her! :flower:

@raven Good luck. :hugs:

I wish I would O already! This eerie calm feeling I have about it all is freaking me out! :haha:


----------



## CupCakeFairy

Hey!

Sorry for not replying, I really only get the computer on a Monday night! 

I was on BCP for almost 3yrs before coming off in July (after severe migraines that caused a whole host of issues including a trip to A&E!!) and had 4 30-35 day cycles but only temped for the two latter cycles...and they were totally different. 

We officially started ttc in January, but to be honest, we're counting from Mid Nov/December cycle! But my problem is that I've not had a _period_ since just before Christmas!

I've seen two male doctors (in February) and they both told me to 'take it easy':coffee: yup...!!... I've gone into a rant about them in my wee journal so I'll not rant here!!

I am now on CD102 and trying to get to see a doctor...my _own _ or a female one (the first I cant get an appointment for_at all_ until the middle of May - but they don't schedule that far in advance and the only other female doctor @ my practice has just gone annual leave for 2 weeks! So I am just [email protected] 102 days...

:sigh: Its sad that there is a group of long cycle sufferers... But I'm glad there is :)

Thanks ladies!


----------



## foquita

mrsc81 said:


> foquita said:
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry mrsc :hugs: is this your last cycle before going to the doctor? xxxx
> 
> This will be my 6th cycle ttc, 5th cycle with cbfm, so i will wait until ive used monitor for 6 cycles and then go see my gp, that will be approx end of june, i told her i started ttc july, it was really august, so i should get somewhere then. Of course i would love a bfp before then!Click to expand...

i knew there was something about 6 cycles :) do you have a plan of action for this cycle? 

how long did you spot for when you took the pregnacare tablets? 



raventtc said:


> :wave: Ladies!!
> 
> I have been sort of stalking you all this weekend, I didn't have time to sit and read and write on here...but things are going the same! I had a terrible headache this weekend (friday-sun am)....and that a birthday celebrations don't go to well together. FF gave me back my cross hairs?? so i am going to take off my +opk and just make a note of it instead....I didn't test at all, going to get in to the doc this week forsure and discuss wth is going on with spotting and +opk with no ovulation.....and go from there!?

sometimes i'm like that too! if i reply on my phone i might miss someone out because i can't multiquote...I LOVE MULTIQUOTING :laugh2:

i think that sounds like a great idea, hopefully they'll do your blood tests and you can move a step forward :happydance:



CupCakeFairy said:


> Hey!
> 
> Sorry for not replying, I really only get the computer on a Monday night!
> 
> I was on BCP for almost 3yrs before coming off in July (after severe migraines that caused a whole host of issues including a trip to A&E!!) and had 4 30-35 day cycles but only temped for the two latter cycles...and they were totally different.
> 
> We officially started ttc in January, but to be honest, we're counting from Mid Nov/December cycle! But my problem is that I've not had a _period_ since just before Christmas!
> 
> I've seen two male doctors (in February) and they both told me to 'take it easy':coffee: yup...!!... I've gone into a rant about them in my wee journal so I'll not rant here!!
> 
> I am now on CD102 and trying to get to see a doctor...my _own _ or a female one (the first I cant get an appointment for_at all_ until the middle of May - but they don't schedule that far in advance and the only other female doctor @ my practice has just gone annual leave for 2 weeks! So I am just [email protected] 102 days...
> 
> :sigh: Its sad that there is a group of long cycle sufferers... But I'm glad there is :)
> 
> Thanks ladies!

i NEVER go to the male doctors, i just feel so stupid saying anything to them about women's troubles :( 102 days is ridiculous, if they don't give you something to end your cycle it would be really odd :wacko: i really hope you can get an appointment with a woman doctor soon! 

where are you in scotland if you don't mind me asking? :) there are three scottish girls in this thread now! :happydance: me, you and newmrs2011!


----------



## Rachel789

I agree about the male dr. thing I always go to female gynos, I just feel they would be more understanding and could relate a little more. 

CD 43 still no o :nope: But the good news is my dr. appt. is tomorrow morning! :happydance:


----------



## CupCakeFairy

bnporter81 said:


> i NEVER go to the male doctors, i just feel so stupid saying anything to them about women's troubles :( 102 days is ridiculous, if they don't give you something to end your cycle it would be really odd :wacko: i really hope you can get an appointment with a woman doctor soon!
> 
> where are you in scotland if you don't mind me asking? :) there are three scottish girls in this thread now! :happydance: me, you and newmrs2011!
> 
> I live in Ayrshire, so not too far away from Glasgow!
> 
> I've never really had a problem will male docs, but the first one was mean and the second one too laid back! I was told by the second Doc that I'd have to wait 2 years (as the 2nd doc put it '2 years of 3 times a week and no pregnancy) before any medical intervention, but surely that's with regular cycles? I cant have to wait _that_ long if I've got no period, surely!?
> 
> Although, been having cramps the last few days (as bad as a period but..no period!!) Argh... My poor hubby want this all sorted too, and its so sad seeing his wee face :(
> 
> Thanks xClick to expand...


----------



## MommyDream

Agreed cupcakefairy - waiting 2 years is ridiculous if you don't have regular cycles! Definitely get another opinion/doctor...


----------



## foquita

Rachel789 said:


> I agree about the male dr. thing I always go to female gynos, I just feel they would be more understanding and could relate a little more.
> 
> CD 43 still no o :nope: But the good news is my dr. appt. is tomorrow morning! :happydance:

YAY! update as soon as you're back, excited to see how it goes! :happydance:



CupCakeFairy said:


> bnporter81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i NEVER go to the male doctors, i just feel so stupid saying anything to them about women's troubles :( 102 days is ridiculous, if they don't give you something to end your cycle it would be really odd :wacko: i really hope you can get an appointment with a woman doctor soon!
> 
> where are you in scotland if you don't mind me asking? :) there are three scottish girls in this thread now! :happydance: me, you and newmrs2011!
> 
> I live in Ayrshire, so not too far away from Glasgow!
> 
> I've never really had a problem will male docs, but the first one was mean and the second one too laid back! I was told by the second Doc that I'd have to wait 2 years (as the 2nd doc put it '2 years of 3 times a week and no pregnancy) before any medical intervention, but surely that's with regular cycles? I cant have to wait _that_ long if I've got no period, surely!?
> 
> Although, been having cramps the last few days (as bad as a period but..no period!!) Argh... My poor hubby want this all sorted too, and its so sad seeing his wee face :(
> 
> Thanks xClick to expand...
> 
> oh my god, i'm from ayrshire! :happydance: i moved up to glasgow for uni when i was 17 and just never went back to ayrshire haha :)
> 
> two years is a total lie, it's one year. definitely see another doctor! :(Click to expand...


----------



## foquita

GOOD NEWS on my front :yipee: 

after 8 days of spotting, the witch has arrived! :happydance: do i count today as CD1 or tomorrow? 

i'm going to take 200mg of soy this cycle :headspin:


----------



## MommyDream

foquita said:


> GOOD NEWS on my front :yipee:
> 
> after 8 days of spotting, the witch has arrived! :happydance: do i count today as CD1 or tomorrow?
> 
> i'm going to take 200mg of soy this cycle :headspin:

:happydance:
I think today would be CD1...


----------



## foquita

it's night time here by the way :haha: it's 20.30 :)


----------



## CupCakeFairy

CupCakeFairy said:


> bnporter81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i NEVER go to the male doctors, i just feel so stupid saying anything to them about women's troubles :( 102 days is ridiculous, if they don't give you something to end your cycle it would be really odd :wacko: i really hope you can get an appointment with a woman doctor soon!
> 
> where are you in scotland if you don't mind me asking? :) there are three scottish girls in this thread now! :happydance: me, you and newmrs2011!
> 
> I live in Ayrshire, so not too far away from Glasgow!
> 
> I've never really had a problem will male docs, but the first one was mean and the second one too laid back! I was told by the second Doc that I'd have to wait 2 years (as the 2nd doc put it '2 years of 3 times a week and no pregnancy) before any medical intervention, but surely that's with regular cycles? I cant have to wait _that_ long if I've got no period, surely!?
> 
> Although, been having cramps the last few days (as bad as a period but..no period!!) Argh... My poor hubby want this all sorted too, and its so sad seeing his wee face :(
> 
> Thanks xClick to expand...
> 
> oh my god, i'm from ayrshire! :happydance: i moved up to glasgow for uni when i was 17 and just never went back to ayrshire haha :)
> 
> two years is a total lie, it's one year. definitely see another doctor! :(Click to expand...

I did think 2 years was pushing it, his excuse was my age! But I mean, I'm looking for other 100+ ladies and I'm not finding many... is this _really_ not normal? I have no idea how to get an appointment! I might call everyday until I get one! lol

And if one more person tells me to stop stressing I think I might punch someone! I know that I'm only an administrator and that seems like nothing to a doctor, but its still hard :growlmad:


Ooo... sorry ladies... I'm going now! :)



> GOOD NEWS on my front
> 
> after 8 days of spotting, the witch has arrived! do i count today as CD1 or tomorrow?
> 
> i'm going to take 200mg of soy this cycle

Britlliant! :happydance:

I think from the first day of 'fresh red' as I was told :)


----------



## foquita

CupCakeFairy said:


> CupCakeFairy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bnporter81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i NEVER go to the male doctors, i just feel so stupid saying anything to them about women's troubles :( 102 days is ridiculous, if they don't give you something to end your cycle it would be really odd :wacko: i really hope you can get an appointment with a woman doctor soon!
> 
> where are you in scotland if you don't mind me asking? :) there are three scottish girls in this thread now! :happydance: me, you and newmrs2011!
> 
> I live in Ayrshire, so not too far away from Glasgow!
> 
> I've never really had a problem will male docs, but the first one was mean and the second one too laid back! I was told by the second Doc that I'd have to wait 2 years (as the 2nd doc put it '2 years of 3 times a week and no pregnancy) before any medical intervention, but surely that's with regular cycles? I cant have to wait _that_ long if I've got no period, surely!?
> 
> Although, been having cramps the last few days (as bad as a period but..no period!!) Argh... My poor hubby want this all sorted too, and its so sad seeing his wee face :(
> 
> Thanks xClick to expand...
> 
> oh my god, i'm from ayrshire! :happydance: i moved up to glasgow for uni when i was 17 and just never went back to ayrshire haha :)
> 
> two years is a total lie, it's one year. definitely see another doctor! :(Click to expand...
> 
> I did think 2 years was pushing it, his excuse was my age! But I mean, I'm looking for other 100+ ladies and I'm not finding many... is this _really_ not normal? I have no idea how to get an appointment! I might call everyday until I get one! lol
> 
> And if one more person tells me to stop stressing I think I might punch someone! I know that I'm only an administrator and that seems like nothing to a doctor, but its still hard :growlmad:
> 
> 
> Ooo... sorry ladies... I'm going now! :)Click to expand...

i just let the 'just relax' comments wash over me now :haha: but i think i find it easier because i have PCOS so i know that no amount of relaxing is going to get me pregnant when there is no egg :laugh2: 

how old are you? i was 23 when i got tests and diagnosed (it was 2 days before my 24th birthday :cry:), age is not an excuse... that's SO unprofessional for them to judge whether you are to go for fertility treatment or not on your age. it's one year for your first child if you're under 30 (or 35, not sure?) and then two years for your second i'm sure...because you have already conceived before. don't let them fob you off :hugs:


----------



## raventtc

so i got my appointment for april 10 at 8am...!! The last time I talked to my doc about things was in Nov--and she did all the blood work and i got a ultrasound done she did tell me that if nothing happened by march to come it...so here i go! 

welp gotta go -- more birthday celebrating tonight!!

:hugs: ladies

:dust:


----------



## CupCakeFairy

> i just let the 'just relax' comments wash over me now but i think i find it easier because i have PCOS so i know that no amount of relaxing is going to get me pregnant when there is no egg
> 
> how old are you? i was 23 when i got tests and diagnosed (it was 2 days before my 24th birthday ), age is not an excuse... that's SO unprofessional for them to judge whether you are to go for fertility treatment or not on your age. it's one year for your first child if you're under 30 (or 35, not sure?) and then two years for your second i'm sure...because you have already conceived before. don't let them fob you off

I am 24 (and a half at the end of the month :)) and will be married for three years in July!

I had really erratic periods when I was younger and horrendous pain during a period that I was put on the pill, but that never worked (2 periods a month was too regular for me!) and only started BCPs again just before my wedding.


----------



## Kj2010

Hi girlyloos this is my first time posting here... I think I fit this group... Anyways my cycles averages 56days but this last cycle lasted 89days I blame the stress... Anyways since my hubby came hone after 18 long months from overseas on mfeb. 3 we've been BDing slot (tmi)... But I did ovulated on day 74-76.... Then af came 2weeks later.... But this af was different it lasted more than 3days it lasted 7 days which that never happens to me it was light flow the first x3days then the rest was just when I wipe n it was brownish... And now I've been feeling cramps n weak knees is that normal?


----------



## foquita

raventtc said:


> so i got my appointment for april 10 at 8am...!! The last time I talked to my doc about things was in Nov--and she did all the blood work and i got a ultrasound done she did tell me that if nothing happened by march to come it...so here i go!
> 
> welp gotta go -- more birthday celebrating tonight!!
> 
> :hugs: ladies
> 
> :dust:

happy birthday by the way! your appointment is the day before mine, we're going to have so much news in here ! :yipee: 



CupCakeFairy said:


> i just let the 'just relax' comments wash over me now but i think i find it easier because i have PCOS so i know that no amount of relaxing is going to get me pregnant when there is no egg
> 
> how old are you? i was 23 when i got tests and diagnosed (it was 2 days before my 24th birthday ), age is not an excuse... that's SO unprofessional for them to judge whether you are to go for fertility treatment or not on your age. it's one year for your first child if you're under 30 (or 35, not sure?) and then two years for your second i'm sure...because you have already conceived before. don't let them fob you off
> 
> I am 24 (and a half at the end of the month :)) and will be married for three years in July!
> 
> I had really erratic periods when I was younger and horrendous pain during a period that I was put on the pill, but that never worked (2 periods a month was too regular for me!) and only started BCPs again just before my wedding.Click to expand...

would be weird if we went to school together or something, both from ayrshire...both 24 :haha:

you should ask the doctor for an ultrasound? you could have PCO but not the syndrome and that's what causes it? when i first got my results they told me they were clear but when i went in for more tests it turned out they hadn't compared the two hormones, if the ratio of LH/FSH is over 2:1 it indicates PCOS. so while my levels are all normal, the ratio between those two are 3:1 so i got sent for a scan and sure enough my ovaries are covered in cysts :)


----------



## mrsc81

foquita said:


> mrsc81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foquita said:
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry mrsc :hugs: is this your last cycle before going to the doctor? xxxx
> 
> This will be my 6th cycle ttc, 5th cycle with cbfm, so i will wait until ive used monitor for 6 cycles and then go see my gp, that will be approx end of june, i told her i started ttc july, it was really august, so i should get somewhere then. Of course i would love a bfp before then!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i knew there was something about 6 cycles :) do you have a plan of action for this cycle?
> 
> how long did you spot for when you took the pregnacare tablets?Click to expand...
> 
> Im going to continue with agnus castus this cycle as it has stopped my spotting after exercise, continuing with the b complex too as ive seemed to stop spotting before af since taking that. I did consider soy, but ive read you should only take it if you dont ovulate, ive not had anything to indicate that i dont so im still unsure if i should give it a go.
> 
> I just looked back through my cycles on my phone app and 1st cycle taking pregnacare i spotted for 4 days, i didnt add any for the 2nd cycle, half way through i switched to sanatogen.
> Ive read lots of women say the fertility clinic have told them they are the best conception vits so its annoying they seem to mess with some womens cycles.
> 
> 
> 
> foquita said:
> 
> 
> GOOD NEWS on my front :yipee:
> 
> after 8 days of spotting, the witch has arrived! :happydance: do i count today as CD1 or tomorrow?
> 
> i'm going to take 200mg of soy this cycle :headspin:Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance:
> You count cd1 as the 1st day with full red flow, i started af a little last night but today was full blown so i classed today as cd1.Click to expand...


----------



## CupCakeFairy

> would be weird if we went to school together or something, both from ayrshire...both 24
> 
> you should ask the doctor for an ultrasound? you could have PCO but not the syndrome and that's what causes it? when i first got my results they told me they were clear but when i went in for more tests it turned out they hadn't compared the two hormones, if the ratio of LH/FSH is over 2:1 it indicates PCOS. so while my levels are all normal, the ratio between those two are 3:1 so i got sent for a scan and sure enough my ovaries are covered in cysts

Huh! I hadn't though of that! That would be weird! Are there any other symptoms that would indicate PCO or PCOS?

And I'm North Ayrshire...Lets see if we can whittle it down :)


----------



## Rachel789

Thats great news that AF finally showed. I hope this dosage of soy works wonders for you :happydance:


----------



## bnporter81

Nat, so happy for you that AF finally arrived! YAY!!!:happydance::happydance: It's so frustrating staying stuck in the same cycle!


----------



## CupCakeFairy

foquita said:


> GOOD NEWS on my front :yipee:
> 
> after 8 days of spotting, the witch has arrived! :happydance: do i count today as CD1 or tomorrow?
> 
> i'm going to take 200mg of soy this cycle :headspin:




bnporter81 said:


> Nat, so happy for you that AF finally arrived! YAY!!!:happydance::happydance: It's so frustrating staying stuck in the same cycle!

Hear hear!

Who'd have ever thought it... a thread on a ttc forum where some ladies are wishing for AFs!

:)


----------



## cmwilson

Woo! Lots to reply to! If I forget someone sorry just don't know if I'll remember everyone! 

Mrsc - Sorry the witch got you. At least you can start your cycle fresh with a new plan!

Bnporter - Hopefully you are on track to ov with the help of soy!!

Seabean - Yay! Cycle buddies! :happydance:

MommyDream - I don't know about nausea but it could be a symptom of AF. :thumbup:

Cupcake - Sorry for all you are going through. :hugs: Hopefully you can get an appointment soon. As far as the hundred day cycle, my longest cycle was 117 days and my doc prescribed me something to end it. I don't see why they wouldn't give you something.

Rach - Good luck at your appointment! Let us know how it goes!! :thumbup:

Nat - YAY FOR AF!! Now you are starting fresh! Hopefully soy will help you this cycle! If not you have the doc next week! Woohoo! :happydance:

Raven - Yay for your appointment!! Good luck! :happydance:

Kj - Welcome. :flower: I wish I could help you but I've never had that. Hope you get some answers.

And finally me! I have my appointments for my hsg and my day 13 ultrasound. I have my hsg on Monday at 3 and have my ovulation check ultrasound on Friday the 13th (lucky me, right? :dohh:) Start my Clomid tomorrow! :happydance: I really really hope it works! I haven't ovulated since before I started taking the pill almost 6 years ago. A little nervous it won't work but hopeful.


----------



## CupCakeFairy

Hey cmwilson! Check you out, catching up on everyone! How kind! 

Great to hear about your exciting new cycle! I hope it all works! Did you ever discover why you had a 117 day cycle? What can doctors 'give you' to end long cycles?

I think I might try keeping up on my phone but its really hard with this browser and I find writing difficult (I tend to call rather than text cos I hate this keypad thing and Itd predictive auto texting) so replies may be shorter ...

But you've all been so helpful and I feel relieved having been on here that I think coming on more often might be good :)

Thanks,

Cake x


----------



## cmwilson

CupCakeFairy said:


> Hey cmwilson! Check you out, catching up on everyone! How kind!
> 
> Great to hear about your exciting new cycle! I hope it all works! Did you ever discover why you had a 117 day cycle? What can doctors 'give you' to end long cycles?
> 
> I think I might try keeping up on my phone but its really hard with this browser and I find writing difficult (I tend to call rather than text cos I hate this keypad thing and Itd predictive auto texting) so replies may be shorter ...
> 
> But you've all been so helpful and I feel relieved having been on here that I think coming on more often might be good :)
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Cake x

My long cycle was just that long because I didn't ovulate. I think if I hadn't been prescribed something this cycle I probably would have been on my way to another 100 day cycle. I just don't ovulate since going off the pill. 

The doctors can prescribe you Provera or Prometrium. They are basically progestrone. You take them for 5 or 10 days and it tricks your body into thinking you ovulated and then when you stop taking it your body goes through withdrawal and then you get AF. Simple and easy!


----------



## Lisa92881

Caroline - Very exciting things are underway for you!! Good luck at all of your appts, and with the Clomid. Are you starting on 50mg?


----------



## cmwilson

Lisa92881 said:


> Caroline - Very exciting things are underway for you!! Good luck at all of your appts, and with the Clomid. Are you starting on 50mg?

Thank you! Yep I'm starting with 50mg. I'm really excited but nervous at the same time. I'm worried it won't work for me but hoping that won't be the case. Did you have any side effects from the Clomid? What time of day did you take it?


----------



## Lisa92881

I think it will work for you!! :) I took mine around 8pm. I had some minor side effects - I was SO thirsty for like 3-5 days after my last pill, some hot flashes but not bad, more like I'd be warm at work and no one else would be, which never happens (It took me a few days to realize that this was a side effect haha), and I was very emotional the week after the pills. Some people get moody, I cried all the time instead haha. But totally worth it!! You'll do great! :hugs:


----------



## bnporter81

Caroline, glad everything is going better for you...AF and appointments. Quite an accomplishment!:winkwink:Hope everything stays in a positive direction for you.:thumbup:


----------



## cmwilson

Lisa92881 said:


> I think it will work for you!! :) I took mine around 8pm. I had some minor side effects - I was SO thirsty for like 3-5 days after my last pill, some hot flashes but not bad, more like I'd be warm at work and no one else would be, which never happens (It took me a few days to realize that this was a side effect haha), and I was very emotional the week after the pills. Some people get moody, I cried all the time instead haha. But totally worth it!! You'll do great! :hugs:

Thank you Lisa! I really appreciate your help and support. :hugs:

Thanks bnporter! I hope this cycle is lucky for you!! :happydance:


----------



## Lisa92881

You're very welcome, glad to help. :)


----------



## foquita

there's so much going on here! I'm on my phone so can't remember what to say :haha: 

Lisa, I can't believe you're 10 weeks already! :cloud9: I think you'll have a girl :) are you going to find out the sex? 

cake, I'm from north ayrshire :rofl: irvine to be precise...


----------



## foquita

Rachel, good luck with your appointment today! :D xxxx


----------



## foquita

ohhh and cake, symptoms are excess hair, absent of irregular periods, weight gain and difficulty losing weight, acne..

BUT I was so surprised to find out I have it because I'm slim and always have been, no excess hair (it would be hard for me to tell though because I'm dark haired so my hair is more visible) and only mild acne which I had no idea was related! so I have no real symptoms apart from long cycles and mild acne. 

so maybe you still have PCO but not PCOS :) I would do some research and go back to the doctor and be really assertive and tell him what you want! :)


----------



## CupCakeFairy

Hey! Good luck to all appointment attending ladies today! 

Foquita, thanks! I'm feeling and seeing signs of AF! I'll set an appointment soon, but right now, I'm on my couch feeling awful! Oh, and greenwood or irvine royal? 

How's everyone today?

Cake x


----------



## Lisa92881

foquita said:


> there's so much going on here! I'm on my phone so can't remember what to say :haha:
> 
> Lisa, I can't believe you're 10 weeks already! :cloud9: I think you'll have a girl :) are you going to find out the sex?
> 
> cake, I'm from north ayrshire :rofl: irvine to be precise...

I know, 10 weeks already! Time is dragging! Haha. I'm kind of feeling girl too, I don't know why! Yes we are goin to find out, I want to be able to register for and buy gender specific things! :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I feel so tired today, but then again not really.


----------



## sweetthang24

hi Ladies, 

Bittersweet but :witch: caught me today. However it was CD33 - which was my shortest cycle ever. :happydance: 

Not sure why - ive been taking pregnacare conception and ive also lost 18lb since January 1st, so maybe thats helped. 

Onto Cycle #2 

Good Luck to everyone on their journeys xx:flower:


----------



## Rachel789

At the gyno now waiting for her to come she me she is running behind of course so I am bored. Thank god for smart phones! :haha:


----------



## MommyDream

Rachel789 said:


> At the gyno now waiting for her to come she me she is running behind of course so I am bored. Thank god for smart phones! :haha:

Good luck!


----------



## foquita

let us know how it goes rachel! :D


----------



## MommyDream

No spotting or AF for me today. The timing is going to be all messed up :(


----------



## Rachel789

ok so I am back from the dr. and she is going to run tests and see what is going on! :happydance: 

They took my blood while I was there and are going to check my hormone levels and she also wants me to come back in for an ultra sound to see if I have any cysts on my ovaries. My appointment for the ultra sound is april 27th. She said if there are cysts she will have me go on bcp for three months to shrink them? That seems crazy to me because I don't want to go back on those things ever, ugh. Then after the 3 months on bcp I could take clomid. If there are no cysts though I could just start the clomid if I like.

She wrote me an prescription for provera and wants me to take it for the 10 days and have a AF before I do the ultra sound. The thing is I am on CD 44 and I have been having some cramps down below and a lot of cm so I really think I may O soon, I know I have been saying that all cycle but I think it may happen this time. So I don't know what to do about the provera, what do you ladies think? I have no experience with this drug so I have no clue what to do. 

I told her how my periods were pretty light and only lasted about 2.5 days, she thinks I havent had a proper bleed and the provera will help with that. I know I have ovulated in the past due to my charting but I didnt tell her that because she is really against temping (why are drs so against that??) Argg I don't know what to do but I am glad I am getting some help finally!


----------



## foquita

are all doctors really against temping? i wonder why? 

anyway, YAY! that's fab news :happydance: very pleased for you, when will you get your blood test results? i read on a PCOS forum that they like to shrink the cysts before starting clomid, i'm hoping they don't want to do that with me because i don't want to wait any longer! :(

i don't know anything about provera so can't help there :( 

i'm so excited that things are finally happening for you! :yipee:

mommydream, don't worry :hugs: i know it messes things up timing wise for you but just concentrate on the fact you have clomid waiting for you and AF will definitely be coming! :hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

I will get the results of my bloodwork and ultra sound the day I have my ultra sound which is april 27th. :happydance:

I am just wondering if I can skip the provera if I do O on my own soon. Is there any reason I would need to take provera before my ultra sound? It sucks because my dr. was so late for my appt then rushed in and out so I did not have enough time to really ask questions that I needed answered.


----------



## foquita

if you don't want to take it or you are having any doubts, i would definitely give it a miss :) if you think you are going to ovulate anyway then you don't really need to take it because you will either get a bfp (fingers crossed) or AF :D and if you don't ovulate again then you know you have the provera just in case and you can take it then.


----------



## Rachel789

Yea I am just wondering if there is a reason she wants me to take it before the ultra sound. I told her how my AFs were pretty light and lasted about 2.5 days and she thought that means I am not really properly shedding my lining and she mentioned because of that when I take the provera that I should be prepared for a REALLY heavy AF. But at the same time I don't want to waste this cycle and not give myself the chance to o. 

Regardless if I don't o in the next few days I think it would be time to just end this cycle because who knows how long if I will o at all.


----------



## foquita

i would wait a few days, have a few sleeps on it and see how your chart pans out then make a decision :D 

i didn't know provera did that. i also have really short/light periods so i wonder if they will give me provera (i'm just chancing it, i want ALL the drugs :rofl:)


----------



## Rachel789

:haha: You are too funny! You want all the drugs and I on the other hand am scared of all the drugs! :rofl: I am going to just talk it over with dh and give it a few more days then make a decision. I may even call the drs office and ask more questions about it in a day or two. And maybe in the meantime some other ladies on here with provera experience can chime in :)

My dr. also told me to stop the vitex. She said there are no studies and I should not mess with it. So now I have to decide if I am going to do that as well :wacko: This is so confusing. But then again I have been contemplating dropping vitex recently as I have been on it for over 3 months and it hasnt helped one bit.


----------



## cmwilson

Rachel789 said:


> Yea I am just wondering if there is a reason she wants me to take it before the ultra sound. I told her how my AFs were pretty light and lasted about 2.5 days and she thought that means I am not really properly shedding my lining and she mentioned because of that when I take the provera that I should be prepared for a REALLY heavy AF. But at the same time I don't want to waste this cycle and not give myself the chance to o.
> 
> Regardless if I don't o in the next few days I think it would be time to just end this cycle because who knows how long if I will o at all.

Rachel - yay for getting answers! :happydance:As far as the provera, I don't know why you would need to have the provera for your ultrasound as long as you get AF. I don't really know though. Maybe give it a few more days and then if you don't just take the provera and start fresh. 

As for the flow with provera, when I had my 117 day cycle and then this one was 70 days the flow was slightly heavier but nothing crazy. It did last a bit longer but nothing to worry about.:hugs:


----------



## foquita

it was only a few months ago that i said i wanted to try for at least two years before taking any fertility drugs...F**K THAT! i have totally changed my mind, i want all of the drugs available! i even used to be wary of taking herbs but now i have realised that my reproductive system can't possibly get any more f**ked so i might as well just got for it! :rofl:


----------



## cmwilson

AMEN Nat! :haha:


----------



## Rachel789

:rofl: good point Nat!

cmwilson-maybe the dr. just figured because I was on day 40 something and havent had an AF she just wanted to get it going. Do you know if they like you to come in for the ultra sound after you have had AF? Have you had your ultra sound yet?


----------



## foquita

i had my ultrasound and they didn't say anything like that, i think you can just have it whenever :) i was CD20 or 30odds when i had mine.


----------



## NewMrs2011

Just thought I would pop in and say hello to you all :)

Haven't read back at all but hope you are all well :hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

I think my plan is if I don't O in the next few days I will just say F it and take it and be done with this long ass cycle. If I do O when I go for my ultra sound I will just let the dr. know I got AF naturally so decided not take the provera.


----------



## foquita

welcome back newmrs!!! :) i was wondering where you were, is everything ok? :hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

Or better yet I will just go in for the ultra sound with my BFP :thumbup:


----------



## foquita

Rachel789 said:


> I think my plan is if I don't O in the next few days I will just say F it and take it and be done with this long ass cycle. If I do O when I go for my ultra sound I will just let the dr. know I got AF naturally so decided not take the provera.

i think this is a good idea :thumbup: and i think it's what i would do too in your position....EXCITING! :happydance:


----------



## Rachel789

Hi newmrs! It has been awhile, how are you??


----------



## foquita

Rachel789 said:


> Or better yet I will just go in for the ultra sound with my BFP :thumbup:

EVEN BETTER IDEA :headspin:


----------



## mrsc81

Thats good news Rachel.. Your scan is on my birthday!
Ive actually been considering stopping the agnus castus/vitex and now what youve said has made me decide i will, im on cd2 and have taken it the past 2 days but i think im going to stop taking it as of tomorrow and just have a natural cycle, see how it goes.


----------



## Rachel789

The way my dr. put it was she knew nothing about it, there was no studies and the fact that it is supposed to do something to the pituitary gland made her uneasy so she suggested I just get off it. I am going to as well.


----------



## NewMrs2011

yeah i'm ok, just been on a bit of a downer about everything lately, 2 week af + babies + pregnant people etc etc, you know what it's like. have i missed anything exciting here?


----------



## Rachel789

newmrs I can't remember but are you getting help from the dr. yet?

I just had my dr. appt. today and she was more than willing to help me figure out why my cycles are so screwed up. I thought because it had only been 8 months I would have to beg her but I went in and told her my issues and she instantly wrote me a script for provera, took my blood to check my hormones, and scheduled me for an ultra sound and then from there she will get me on clomid.


----------



## cmwilson

Hi newmrs! Sorry you have been down. I completely get it. :hugs:

Rachel - I think you have a good plan! Especially the BFP part!! :happydance:


----------



## bnporter81

Rachel, I think you're planning it out right. I know I would want to give my body every chance to O. So, if you think you will soon then I'd definitely wait it out a few more days. On the other hand, you want to have some kind of AF before your US...whether naturally or drug induced. So I'd just wait until you know you're running out of time and HAVE to take the Provera. Just use it as a last minute kind of thing:haha: So glad you're heading in the right direction:thumbup:


----------



## Lisa92881

foquita said:


> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> I think my plan is if I don't O in the next few days I will just say F it and take it and be done with this long ass cycle. If I do O when I go for my ultra sound I will just let the dr. know I got AF naturally so decided not take the provera.
> 
> i think this is a good idea :thumbup: and i think it's what i would do too in your position....EXCITING! :happydance:Click to expand...

This is what I would do too. Good luck if you do decide to take the Provera, I had a really easy experience with it!:thumbup:


----------



## cmwilson

MommyDream said:


> No spotting or AF for me today. The timing is going to be all messed up :(

Don't lose hope! I was getting frustrated too but it'll come! :hugs:


----------



## MommyDream

Guess what? AF just arrived! Yay ! At 10:30pm - would I count today as CD 1? I think foquita had this predicament...


----------



## cmwilson

MommyDream said:


> Guess what? AF just arrived! Yay ! At 10:30pm - would I count today as CD 1? I think foquita had this predicament...

Yay! I told you!:happydance: I would count today as day one because it's still April 3rd but you could call your doc to be sure. I took my first Clomid tonight!! :happydance:


----------



## foquita

if it comes in the evening you count the next day as CD1 so today is CD1 for you! :D we're only a day apart and caroline youre only a few days off too! :D I wish i was taking clomid this month so we could all do it together but I'm just going to do soy and hope for the best :D


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I'm starting to think I'll be having a long cycle again girls.. I hope not though..


----------



## MommyDream

Hope your cycle is short Hotpink! 

Caroline & Nat - I am going tomorrow for my day 3 ultrasound because of the long weekend in Canada... Yay! So I'll likely start clomid tomorrow. Any side effects yet Caroline? Good luck with soy Nat- have you taken it before?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I hope i do mommydream thanks hun.


----------



## foquita

I took soy last cycle but I'm upping my dose this cycle and I'm going to start temping on CD6 :D 

what's the day 3 ultrasound for? :)


----------



## bnporter81

Morning girls...sounds like some good things going on lately for a lot of you:happydance:

Hotpink, hopefully you'll O. soon and it won't end up being a really long cycle.

AFM, I'm still waiting to see when I'll O. I've been doing OPKs and they're pretty dark and I'm on the high level on my CBEFM so hopefully it won't be long:thumbup:


----------



## foquita

sounds really promising bethany, I hope you o soon :D you took soy didnt you? :)


----------



## AnnaCat09

My cycles are anywhere from 28-52 days long. My last one was 28 days but the two before that were 41 and 51 days long, they are very random. I am currently on cd13 but who knows how long this cycle will be and when I will ovulate. We have been ttc for 6 months now and my doctor recently told me she is concerned I may not be ovulating because I had opks that were positive for 6 days in a row. She suggested I give it two more months and one blood test to determine if I will be going on clomid. 

My sister, sister-in-law and cousin all just announced their pregnant and they are due in September, October and November. I'm crossing my fingers that I'll be December!! :flower:


----------



## raventtc

:wave: hi everyone!

well can someone shed some light on my chart?? my temp has been going up for a day or so and today ff gave me the crosshairs back at cd14...even thou i took away the +opk. I haven't taken a hpt cause i only have 2 ic's but thinking i might just have to take one soon....??

yesterday i had major ewcm so yes we bd, we have been every other day too, but i stopd the opk they just confuse the hell out of me (i will do one this afternoon/evening maybe)


----------



## flower94

CD 55 no af...


----------



## bnporter81

foquita said:


> sounds really promising bethany, I hope you o soon :D you took soy didnt you? :)

Yes, Nat, I did. 80-120-120-120-160. I'll probably up it next time if I don't get my BFP, but I've also been using that D-Chiro stuff, so I won't know which one helped or if it was both, lol:wacko:


----------



## bnporter81

raventtc said:


> :wave: hi everyone!
> 
> well can someone shed some light on my chart?? my temp has been going up for a day or so and today ff gave me the crosshairs back at cd14...even thou i took away the +opk. I haven't taken a hpt cause i only have 2 ic's but thinking i might just have to take one soon....??
> 
> yesterday i had major ewcm so yes we bd, we have been every other day too, but i stopd the opk they just confuse the hell out of me (i will do one this afternoon/evening maybe)

Yes, Raven, I think you should test...it looks pretty good to me!:thumbup:


----------



## foquita

go for it raven! :D 

Bethany, you can just take both again next cycle if you don't get your bfp this cycle :winkwink:


----------



## bnporter81

foquita said:


> go for it raven! :D
> 
> Bethany, you can just take both again next cycle if you don't get your bfp this cycle :winkwink:

Yeah, probably will. Hopefully the combo of the two is a good one:thumbup:


----------



## raventtc

okay girls i will talk myself into it in the am with fmu :hugs:


----------



## bnporter81

FX for you, Raven:hugs:Good luck in the a.m.!


----------



## MommyDream

foquita said:


> I took soy last cycle but I'm upping my dose this cycle and I'm going to start temping on CD6 :D
> 
> what's the day 3 ultrasound for? :)

They do it for cycle monitoring... I think to see if there's follicles? Not really sure to be honest... Haha


----------



## raventtc

I am going to test, but was thinking what if i ov'd on April 1st?? that is when my temp went below my coverline...and since then went up?? just a thought.....


----------



## Rachel789

It is def possible you o'ed on the 1st. It is really hard to say at this point. I would still test in the a.m. just so you know either way.


----------



## bnporter81

raventtc said:


> I am going to test, but was thinking what if i ov'd on April 1st?? that is when my temp went below my coverline...and since then went up?? just a thought.....

Yeah, it's hard to say. I mean your temps look like they've been higher since March 15th, but I guess it could have been April 1st, too. Do you think all the spotting you had those days was implantation?:shrug:


----------



## raventtc

okay just went and did an opk here it is.....!
 



Attached Files:







100_4825.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 7









100_4829.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## bnporter81

Wow, super-duper positive! You've got to do a hpt in the morning!:happydance:


----------



## rmsh1

GL Raven!!!


----------



## cmwilson

foquita said:


> if it comes in the evening you count the next day as CD1 so today is CD1 for you! :D we're only a day apart and caroline youre only a few days off too! :D I wish i was taking clomid this month so we could all do it together but I'm just going to do soy and hope for the best :D

Yay for cycle buddies! I wish you were just taking Clomid this cycle too but maybe the soy will help and you'll get your BFP! :happydance:


----------



## cmwilson

MommyDream said:


> Hope your cycle is short Hotpink!
> 
> Caroline & Nat - I am going tomorrow for my day 3 ultrasound because of the long weekend in Canada... Yay! So I'll likely start clomid tomorrow. Any side effects yet Caroline? Good luck with soy Nat- have you taken it before?

Good luck at your ultrasound! Let us know how it goes! So far no side effects from the Clomid. Hopefully that will continue! :happydance:

Hotpink - Hopefully you O soon! I'll keep my fingers crossed. 

Bnporter - Hope that O is on its way!!

Raven - Ooo good luck with testing tomorrow! Can't wait!

Welcome Annacat and Flower - Hope your cycles sort out soon!


----------



## Rachel789

raventtc said:


> okay just went and did an opk here it is.....!

whoaaaaaa that opk is dark!!! omg I hope it means you are pregnant. I can't wait to see what your results are in the morning :happydance:


----------



## Rachel789

I took an opk today and it was def negative. I picked up my provera today so I am ready to start it if no O in the next couple days. I feel better now that I am getting help and I have a plan. :happydance:

I can't figure out what is going on lately. I have been having weird mild cramping for the past couple days and now today here and there I am getting some strange twinges. That is why I was thinking maybe I am finally going to O. But today with the neg opk and cm is dry I have no clue why I am having all these odd feelings. This is the first opk I have taken in a week and I was having ewcm the past couple days aside from today. I also had some spotting after we BD'ed last night. So now I am wondering if it is possible I O'ed on CD 43 and maybe today was part of a fallback rise. :shrug: BUT I am sure it is more likely my body just screwing with my again :rofl:


----------



## Jess125

Hi everyone :hi: I'm currently on my longest cycle EVER so I figured this thread is the place for me lol. I'm on CD51 now. Started taking Metformin in February so I think that may be what's messing up my cycle because my past few cycles were all about 25 days. My BBT chart is kind of strange but my temps for the past few weeks have definitely been higher than the beginning of my cycle. Took a few HPT's and they were all BFN's :cry: but also no sign of AF so I don't know what to think :shrug:


----------



## bnporter81

Hi Jess:flower:If you think the metformin is what's messing your cycle up then maybe you could talk to your doctor about it. Also, I've read a lot that cinnamon is supposed to be like the natural form of Metformin. Maybe you could go off the Met. and give the cinnamon a try for a while. You can put about a 1/4 teaspoon in some warm milk or just buy the cinnamon capsules and take a couple of them a day. I'm not saying for sure that it will work, but from what I've read it seems to work for a lot of women. D-chiro Inositol is also supposed to be good for PCOS...I'm not 100% sure if I have it, but I started taking it last week so we'll see what it does for my 70+ day cycles. I'm not if you're taking the Met. because of PCOS but just thought I'd throw that in. Good luck, hon.


----------



## bnporter81

Jess, okay I just now noticed on your signature that it says you DO have PCOS so maybe you could read up on the Cinnamon and D-Chiro Inositol and see if you think either would help you instead of having to take the Metformin. Have you tried soy? A lot of women get BFP's with it. I took it this cycle and am waiting to see when I'll O.


----------



## MommyDream

raventtc said:


> okay just went and did an opk here it is.....!

Wow! Awesome! That's amazing... Good luck with your test!


----------



## Jess125

bnporter81 said:


> Hi Jess:flower:If you think the metformin is what's messing your cycle up then maybe you could talk to your doctor about it. Also, I've read a lot that cinnamon is supposed to be like the natural form of Metformin. Maybe you could go off the Met. and give the cinnamon a try for a while. You can put about a 1/4 teaspoon in some warm milk or just buy the cinnamon capsules and take a couple of them a day. I'm not saying for sure that it will work, but from what I've read it seems to work for a lot of women. D-chiro Inositol is also supposed to be good for PCOS...I'm not 100% sure if I have it, but I started taking it last week so we'll see what it does for my 70+ day cycles. I'm not if you're taking the Met. because of PCOS but just thought I'd throw that in. Good luck, hon.

I called my doc on Monday and told him it's been almost 2 months since I've had a period. He said if I don't get my period after waiting another month to come see him. So I'll have to stick with it. I've never heard about cinnamon being like the natural form of Met. I may have to try that!


----------



## raventtc

so ladies i used an ic hpt this am and nothing bfn...this is getting so confusing


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:hugs: raven


----------



## bnporter81

raventtc said:


> so ladies i used an ic hpt this am and nothing bfn...this is getting so confusing

So sorry Raven...that is confusing. With your temps and that VERY positive OPK I thought it would be positive:hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

raventtc said:


> so ladies i used an ic hpt this am and nothing bfn...this is getting so confusing

Soooo sorry for the BFN :cry:

I am studying your charts again. And I think I may have mentioned this before, your post o temps were 98 and above last cycle for the most part...This cycle you don't have one temp over 98 so I am wondering if maybe with the temp dip today, and blaring positive opk yesterday if today is O day. I would get BD'ing just to be safe!


----------



## MommyDream

Sorry to hear about the BFN raven :hugs:

My news: I went to the FS this morning for my ultrasound to check on things. I am now doing cycle monitoring at the clinic (I paid $300 CAD for it which I wasn't too happy about, but they will continue testing with ultrasounds and helping me for a year which will keep my mind at ease). 

Anyway, they gave me the clomid, so I will take my first pill tonight! Also, something else of note is that the doctor said I could have PCOS even though I don't have any of the common symptoms (I am not overweight etc).

I think I would have been more devastated to hear that I may have PCOS a few months ago, but at this point I don't really care... I have my clomid!! :happydance:


----------



## Rachel789

CD 46 still no sign of O. :dohh: I am really fighting taking the provera. I picked it up from the pharmacy and it is just sitting here staring at me and I hate that I probably need to take it to end this cycle. I just feel like I am giving up and quitting by taking it. I have worked so hard this cycle, I am so upset it has to come to this :cry:


----------



## Lisa92881

Rachel - Don't feel like you are giving up! You're doing just the opposite, taking charge and hopefully getting your body back on track! Going by your chart it doesn't look like you ov'd. Maybe taking the provera will kind of re-set your body a bit. It seemed to do that for me, I took it to end a 123 day anovulatory cycle, and the cycle after that I ov'd on cd35. Still late, but better late than never!


----------



## Rachel789

Lisa92881 said:


> Rachel - Don't feel like you are giving up! You're doing just the opposite, taking charge and hopefully getting your body back on track! Going by your chart it doesn't look like you ov'd. Maybe taking the provera will kind of re-set your body a bit. It seemed to do that for me, I took it to end a 123 day anovulatory cycle, and the cycle after that I ov'd on cd35. Still late, but better late than never!

Thanks Lisa! It is good to hear success with provera. And given that my ultra sound later this month doesnt show any cysts I think my dr. is going to prescribe me clomid, so I hope I have the same success you did. I hope all is going well with your pregnancy :flower:


----------



## MommyDream

Rachel - I agree with Lisa - you will be taking charge! I took progesterone to end my last cycle after lots of hard work. Good luck. :)


----------



## rmsh1

:hugs: Rachel! Whatever you decide, I hope it goes well

Lisa, what CD did you O on when you got pregnant?


----------



## Lisa92881

Cd24 :)


----------



## rmsh1

Wow that was nice and early! You may have said this in earlier posts, but what did you do to help concieving that month?


----------



## Lisa92881

I took Clomid days 3-7, not sure if that even worked since I ovulated outside of the "typical" 10 day after the last pill window. :shrug:

I took mucinex 3x a day on the days before ov, of ov, and after ov. We bd'd those 3 days and used conceive plus internally. That's it!! :)


----------



## Rachel789

Had you ever O'ed that early before Lisa?


----------



## rmsh1

The mucinex is to make cm more sperm friendly right? I tried robitussin last cycle and had lots of watery cm so I am sure that part worked.

My OH is happily taking zinc this cycle, hope his sperm get a little extra boost LOL


----------



## Lisa92881

Yeah the first 2 cycles we were ttc my cycles were like 38ish days and I have a 12 day LP, so I ovulated around cd26 those cycles I guess. I wasn't charting or doing opks yet at that point!


----------



## Rachel789

hmmm that makes me wonder if the clomid still had an affect somehow? You were on a really low dose right? Maybe a higher one would have made you O earlier who knows. But then again who cares you got pregnant! :rofl:


----------



## rmsh1

There is just no sure way to make it happen LOL We did everything right last cycle, but my cycle decided to play silly buggers and be really long. Wonder how this cycle will go.....


----------



## Lisa92881

Yeah I was only on 25mg. I still wonder! Haha


----------



## seabean

Rachel - I ended my last cycle with progesterone (a similar type to provera), and I am taking it again for this cycle right now (one more day left!). I let my last cycle go to ~90 days. For most of those 90 days I was so convinced that I would ovulate any day - I would get watery CM or EWCM and have cramps, ovary pains, etc. In then end, I totally wish I had gone in months sooner and taken progesterone to end it, rather than waiting around thinking "what if I ovulate tomorrow!". So I TOTALLY GET where you are coming from right now. This cycle, when I hit 40 days, I called the Dr for a progesterone refill and am so happy to be done w/ this cycle. 

That said, it's entirely up to you and I guess you never know if you were meant to ovulate later or not. It's the chance that you are taking. But I personally have never ovulated later than CD35, so I knew I didn't want to keep hoping.

The OTHER concern you had was about having AF prior to your ultrasound coming up. I think they prefer to have your lining thinned out (post-AF), because it's easier to look for things. After a long cycle w/o AF, it gets really thick from the constant estrogen build-up. When I got my first progesterone Rx, my doc said to take 1-pill a day for 10 days. When I filled it at the pharmacy, the note said 2 pills a day for 5 days. I was confused and called the doc to see what route to take - she said that it actually didn't matter, and that if I can tolerate the cramps, etc with 2 pills a day, then that is fine. So if you are worried about timing, then you can probably do the 5-day routine. I got my AF on the 2nd day after stopping the pills, right on schedule.

Sorry for the long post girls, just wanted to weight in on my progesterone experience since so many of us are running into it! :)


----------



## Rachel789

I just got off the phone with my drs office and my dr. def wants me to take the provera because she is concerned that my periods are so light that I havent been properly shedding my uterine lining. She wants me to take it get AF and then when they do the ultra sound she will be able to get a look at my lining. I didn't understand why before but now that I was able to get an explanation I will start the provera today if my opk is negative. 

This is frustrating to let the cycle go but at the same time I need to be positive and be exciting that I am finally going to get some help/answers and hopefully clomid to get me pregnant! :happydance:


----------



## rmsh1

Glad you have a definite decision now and tht you are happy with the reasons why! Best of luck for your ultrasound


----------



## Rachel789

Seabean-Thank you so much for your response! I really appreciate your input. I typed my response before I saw yours but you would have answered my question and I wouldnt have even needed to call the Dr. :haha:

I am starting to feel better now about taking it and I am just going to go with the flow for now. The nurse is going to call me back again because I am trying to get my ultra sound earlier because I am impatient so she is going to tell me if I can do that. I may ask her if I can do the 2x a day thing. Do you know if it matters what time a day I take it? with or without food? Should I take it at the same time every day like BCP?


----------



## Rachel789

rmsh1 said:


> Glad you have a definite decision now and tht you are happy with the reasons why! Best of luck for your ultrasound

Thank you :flower: I hope you O nice and early this cycle :thumbup:


----------



## rmsh1

Thanks! I will be happy Oing on my regular CD20, but earlier is good too! LOL


----------



## seabean

Rachel789 said:


> Seabean-Thank you so much for your response! I really appreciate your input. I typed my response before I saw yours but you would have answered my question and I wouldnt have even needed to call the Dr. :haha:
> 
> I am starting to feel better now about taking it and I am just going to go with the flow for now. The nurse is going to call me back again because I am trying to get my ultra sound earlier because I am impatient so she is going to tell me if I can do that. I may ask her if I can do the 2x a day thing. Do you know if it matters what time a day I take it? with or without food? Should I take it at the same time every day like BCP?


I had been meaning to respond earlier, but have been so busy catching up after vacation, sorry! :) I am glad you are feeling better about the plan you are on :flower: I never thought I would be needing so much help either.

My bottle says two pills at bedtime for 5 days. I take mine at 9pm, so not necessarily right after a meal or anything. I can't remember my dose, but everywhere online was either my dose w/ the 5 days or 1/2 of my dose for 10 days. Ask about taking it for 5 days instead - especially if you are impatient like I am :haha: I can't imagine taking this for 10, I would go bonkers.


----------



## Rachel789

I agree 10 days seems like a long time I don't want to wait that long :wacko: I currently have my ultra sound scheduled for the 27th this month but I would rather double my dose get AF sooner and move my appt to the 20th. I don't want to wait any longer all I do is wait :dohh:


----------



## bnporter81

Rachel, I know it's been so hard trying to decide. It's like you've done all this work waiting around for ovulation and you don't want to feel like it was for nothing. I think it's a lot better to know you've done what is possible to clean everything out and move on to a new cycle and start fresh. Hopefully with the clomid:winkwink:It's a big step forward and not a step back. Good luck!:thumbup:


----------



## bnporter81

MommyDream...congrats on the clomid!


----------



## seabean

Good luck with Clomid for those who are starting or are already on that!!! I asked about it when I talked to my Dr last week and if this next cycle doesn't work then it's definitely an option for me too! 

CMWilson - aren't you taking it now?? How do you feel on it??


----------



## foquita

Jess125 said:


> Hi everyone :hi: I'm currently on my longest cycle EVER so I figured this thread is the place for me lol. I'm on CD51 now. Started taking Metformin in February so I think that may be what's messing up my cycle because my past few cycles were all about 25 days. My BBT chart is kind of strange but my temps for the past few weeks have definitely been higher than the beginning of my cycle. Took a few HPT's and they were all BFN's :cry: but also no sign of AF so I don't know what to think :shrug:

sorry about your long cycles, i would definitely see the doctor about the metformin because i always thought it sorted your cycles out! maybe they need to rethink their plan for you :hugs: welcome to the thread by the way! :D



raventtc said:


> so ladies i used an ic hpt this am and nothing bfn...this is getting so confusing

so sorry raven :hugs:



MommyDream said:


> Sorry to hear about the BFN raven :hugs:
> 
> My news: I went to the FS this morning for my ultrasound to check on things. I am now doing cycle monitoring at the clinic (I paid $300 CAD for it which I wasn't too happy about, but they will continue testing with ultrasounds and helping me for a year which will keep my mind at ease).
> 
> Anyway, they gave me the clomid, so I will take my first pill tonight! Also, something else of note is that the doctor said I could have PCOS even though I don't have any of the common symptoms (I am not overweight etc).
> 
> I think I would have been more devastated to hear that I may have PCOS a few months ago, but at this point I don't really care... I have my clomid!! :happydance:

that's fantastic news! :happydance: i think the cycle monitoring is a really good idea, it effectively means that you don't need to temp doesn't it? i think it will remove a lot of stress and doubt, which can only be a good thing! :D 

i don't have any of the PCOS symptoms either (apart from long/irregular/annovulatory cycles and mild acne) so you could well have it, but like you say it's nothing to be upset about now because you are well on the road to a bfp! :yipee:



Rachel789 said:


> CD 46 still no sign of O. :dohh: I am really fighting taking the provera. I picked it up from the pharmacy and it is just sitting here staring at me and I hate that I probably need to take it to end this cycle. I just feel like I am giving up and quitting by taking it. I have worked so hard this cycle, I am so upset it has to come to this :cry:

massive hugs rachel :hugs: i'm sorry you were feeling like this...i have read your later posts and see you have cheered up a bit but i had already multiquoted this one :haha: i agree with lisa that you're taking charge and getting your body back on track! i can't see any negatives about that! :D these are all steps forward! :hugs:


----------



## foquita

i'm CD3 today, usually i'm just spotting by this point but i still have full flow...very heavy for me and very red so i'm kinda thinking it might be a good thing! to have something different from the norm? i spotted for 8 days for the first time and i've now been bleeding for 3 when i usually only bleed for 2! 

i'm thinking of it as positive :)


----------



## mrsc81

Lots of us close in cd's I'm cd4
Lots of clomid going on too, I can see lots of bfp's coming up in this thread!


----------



## foquita

mrsc81 said:


> Lots of us close in cd's I'm cd4
> Lots of clomid going on too, I can see lots of bfp's coming up in this thread!

we must have all synced up from posting in the thread so much :haha:


----------



## MommyDream

foquita said:


> mrsc81 said:
> 
> 
> Lots of us close in cd's I'm cd4
> Lots of clomid going on too, I can see lots of bfp's coming up in this thread!
> 
> we must have all synced up from posting in the thread so much :haha:Click to expand...

Its kind of like how women who work together all get on the same cycle... right? haha :happydance:


----------



## foquita

MommyDream said:


> foquita said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsc81 said:
> 
> 
> Lots of us close in cd's I'm cd4
> Lots of clomid going on too, I can see lots of bfp's coming up in this thread!
> 
> we must have all synced up from posting in the thread so much :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Its kind of like how women who work together all get on the same cycle... right? haha :happydance:Click to expand...

YES, exactly like that :haha: it means we will all get our bfps together too :winkwink:


----------



## Rachel789

congrats on the clomid mommydream! :happydance: I know I will be starting on clomid somewhat soon so I am REALLY excited to follow the journies of those on it now. Please keep me updated! 

Nat-I think the extra flow could be a good thing. As I mentioned earlier my AFs are usually light and that could mean the lining isnt sheddng properly. I am wondering too if my long cycles are making my lining too thick for an egg to implant. I am so happy to be getting help at this point. I will start my provera tonight if my opk is negative again which I think it will be.


----------



## bnporter81

Rachel, I've kind of wondered that about the lining being too thick myself. I know women have successfully gotten pregnant with really long cycles. But I think it would make it harder for eggie to implant. Last cycle I was really starting to think I'd get my BFP because I had a couple of internet cheapies that looked like they were starting to get faintly positive around the last day or two of it, but then my luteal phase was only 12 days so I'm wondering if the egg was kind of trying to burrow in and implant but the lining was so thick that it never did fully...or it did but it just wasn't good enough because of the lining and then once AF started implantation was gone. I'll never know of course, but it's kind of like one of those gut feelings. I reallllly had it last month and was trying not to say too much to jinx it. I don't know...just so frustrating.

Nat, I think the heavy flow is a real good thing. Kind of totally cleaning everything out and giving you a fresh slate.:thumbup:


----------



## Lisa92881

I think this thread is definitely due for some BFPs, you girls deserve it!! :)

Mommydream - Great news!! You're on your way now!!


----------



## Rachel789

Ok so I took an OPK today I took three because the first one confused me and here is pictures of all three. The first one looks like it may be positive but I don't think the next two are. What do you girls think? I have had a lot of near positives this cycle so I don't think I should read much into this right? I should probably just continue on with the provera today? :shrug:

https://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/Rachel7899/opks%20april%205/011.jpg

https://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/Rachel7899/opks%20april%205/012.jpg

https://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/Rachel7899/opks%20april%205/013.jpg


----------



## bnporter81

Rachel, that's kind of how mine have looked for the last 3 days:wacko:They do look close to being positive...I guess you just have to use your own judgement. It could really go either way, but I think I'd still go on with the plan to use the provera...just my 2 cents, though.


----------



## Rachel789

bnporter81 said:


> Rachel, I've kind of wondered that about the lining being too thick myself. I know women have successfully gotten pregnant with really long cycles. But I think it would make it harder for eggie to implant. Last cycle I was really starting to think I'd get my BFP because I had a couple of internet cheapies that looked like they were starting to get faintly positive around the last day or two of it, but then my luteal phase was only 12 days so I'm wondering if the egg was kind of trying to burrow in and implant but the lining was so thick that it never did fully...or it did but it just wasn't good enough because of the lining and then once AF started implantation was gone. I'll never know of course, but it's kind of like one of those gut feelings. I reallllly had it last month and was trying not to say too much to jinx it. I don't know...just so frustrating.
> 
> Nat, I think the heavy flow is a real good thing. Kind of totally cleaning everything out and giving you a fresh slate.:thumbup:

We can't drive ourselves crazy with the "what ifs" But I often wonder if we have had a successfull fertilized egg that couldnt implant because of late O making the egg quality not as good or that my uterine lining was too thick. I have read on some websites that is what happens with late O. It doesnt mean it is impossible to get pregnant but I would have to believe it decreases your chances the later it is in your cycle.


----------



## Rachel789

bnporter81 said:


> Rachel, that's kind of how mine have looked for the last 3 days:wacko:They do look close to being positive...I guess you just have to use your own judgement. It could really go either way, but I think I'd still go on with the plan to use the provera...just my 2 cents, though.

That is what I am leaning towards because honestly I have seen many tests that look near positive. I MAY give it one more day and test again tomorrow but if it looks the same I would 100% take the provera tomorrow. But either way I think maybe I need the provera to get my lining to full shed so maybe I should just say screw it and take it today. Ughh I hate this I was actually for once just hoping for an easy decision and to see a clearly negative opk when I saw it I was like :dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## Lisa92881

My super long cycle I kept getting almost positives like that, but then never got a real positive and never ovulated.


----------



## bnporter81

Rachel789 said:


> bnporter81 said:
> 
> 
> Rachel, I've kind of wondered that about the lining being too thick myself. I know women have successfully gotten pregnant with really long cycles. But I think it would make it harder for eggie to implant. Last cycle I was really starting to think I'd get my BFP because I had a couple of internet cheapies that looked like they were starting to get faintly positive around the last day or two of it, but then my luteal phase was only 12 days so I'm wondering if the egg was kind of trying to burrow in and implant but the lining was so thick that it never did fully...or it did but it just wasn't good enough because of the lining and then once AF started implantation was gone. I'll never know of course, but it's kind of like one of those gut feelings. I reallllly had it last month and was trying not to say too much to jinx it. I don't know...just so frustrating.
> 
> Nat, I think the heavy flow is a real good thing. Kind of totally cleaning everything out and giving you a fresh slate.:thumbup:
> 
> We can't drive ourselves crazy with the "what ifs" But I often wonder if we have had a successfull fertilized egg that couldnt implant because of late O making the egg quality not as good or that my uterine lining was too thick. I have read on some websites that is what happens with late O. It doesnt mean it is impossible to get pregnant but I would have to believe it decreases your chances the later it is in your cycle.Click to expand...

Yeah, you're right...I'd probably drive myself crazy every month if I did that, lol. I think if i see my cycle getting too long this time I'm going to use my progesterone for a couple of weeks and stop. I don't want to have to wonder any more if my lining is too thick or my egg quality wasn't good enough. I'm still hoping the soy will work and I'll O. soon, but it's worrying me that I'm getting the "near positives" again so much already. I did have a little bit of EWCM today, though, so I'm trying to stay hopeful. Just go with your gut, Rach, and it'll be fine.:thumbup:


----------



## Rachel789

Lisa92881 said:


> My super long cycle I kept getting almost positives like that, but then never got a real positive and never ovulated.

Thanks for chiming in! I think I need to hear this so that I get that push I need to just suck it up and take the provera. I have seen a lot of tests look like and even had one back on CD 20 something that looked positve and I never O'ed I just need to move on already! :haha:


----------



## Rachel789

For you girls that have take the provera, will my temp rise like it normally would after I o'ed?? If so I guess I may as well take a break from temping because it means nothing?


----------



## Lisa92881

Yeah, take a break from temping! I did. :)


----------



## Rachel789

I think I have a long deserved break coming to me. I may take it one or two days out of curiousity but then I will take some time off because I could use a full nights sleep for once!


----------



## bnporter81

Hey girls...have any of you ever bought Clomid online without a prescription? I have no idea if that sort of thing is even legal or what kind of quality you'd get. Don't want to do it illegally so I thought I'd ask around and see if anyone knows the answer. I tried doing a search and all I found were places selling it, but no answer about the legality of it.


----------



## cmwilson

Sorry I've been out all day, lots to catch up on!

Raven - I'm sorry about the bfn. I hope you get an answer to what's going on soon. :hugs:

MD - YAY FOR CLOMID!! :happydance:So I guess they didn't see anything on the ultrasound? 

Nat - I think the full flow is a good thing. A nice fresh start. :thumbup:I am on cd 5 and I still have a full flow. Now I hadn't had a period in 2 months so that could be why! :dohh:Have you started soy for this cycle?

Finally Rachel - You have to do what you feel is best. I have had quite a few of those almost positives before but maybe it's different for you. :hugs:The first time I took Provera I took it for 10 days and then this time I took it for five days. The experience was the same except for less time taking the pills. I didn't have any side effects. As far as the temps go, you can look at my charts but my temps did go up when I took them so it looks as if you had oved even though you didn't. Good luck though I know you don't want to give up on this cycle but think of all the possibilities Cd 1 brings!

As for me I take my third Clomid tonight. I know this is going to sound stupid but I'm worried that because I'm not feeling any side effects I'm worried it's not going to work. I know it's silly and I should just be happy I don't have any side effects but I'm just a worrier. Otherwise things are going great! AF is still here but I've had no cramps so I can't complain. Sorry for the book, just a lot to share and catch up on!


----------



## Rachel789

I wouldnt stress about not having side effects, consider yourself lucky :) What dose are you on?

I made the decision to start the provera tonight. I called the drs office and asked if I could take it for the 5 days and she said no she wants me to do the 10 days so I guess I will just do what she wants me to do. My ultra sound is scheduled for the 27th, that day can't come soon enough. I am nervous yet excited for it!


----------



## Lisa92881

Yay Rachel! :thumbup: I took it for 10 days too. Good luck!!


----------



## cmwilson

Rachel789 said:


> I wouldnt stress about not having side effects, consider yourself lucky :) What dose are you on?
> 
> I made the decision to start the provera tonight. I called the drs office and asked if I could take it for the 5 days and she said no she wants me to do the 10 days so I guess I will just do what she wants me to do. My ultra sound is scheduled for the 27th, that day can't come soon enough. I am nervous yet excited for it!

Thanks! I'm taking the 50 mg dose.

Good luck with the Provera. Everything will be fine! Hurry up the 27th! :happydance:


----------



## raventtc

Morning all -- thanks to everyone on the well wishes and :hugs: Today ff gave me crosshairs. Does anyone gets headaches when af is coming or your ov'ing?? I get crazy bad ones and was googling last night (google crazy lady) and found out that some women as they get older - or anytime but the older pretains to me- can get headaches that mimich migranes.......i wanted to scream cause that is what i deal with often. Add that to the list to chat with the doctor about, i am changing my appointment day with her too i am going to try to get in on the 20th..

thanks for being here ladies, i don't know what i would do with out this thread!! :hugs:


----------



## whigfield

@ cmwilson Hmm, but if you're taking it at night aren't you sleeping the side effects off, so to speak? :shrug:

@ Rachel congrats on making a decision. Hope all goes well for you. After taking something similar to provera (to end a never-ending cycle), I actually O'd on the next cycle! :thumbup:

@ raven Yay for crosshairs! :happydance:

As for me... Looks like I'm on a super light AF now, which means no ovulation happened this cycle. :dohh: Trying really hard not to get down about it, and have decided that the Agnus Castus is just trying to sort one thing out at a time - it's getting me more regular first! (I mean wow, a 36 day cycle is a dream for me right now :haha:).


----------



## seabean

@Rachel - Things will work out just fine! Progesterone is the hormone that makes temps rise after ovulation, so you can expect to see a temp rise. FF just gave me lines today but I know it's just b/c of the progesterone. I really don't even need to be temping right now I suppose. 

@All - Sorry if you guys already know this, but when it comes to heavy periods and "flushing it all out"...it's progesterone that thickens your endometrium. So if you don't ovulate, then you would have a lighter period b/c you never had that thickening phase. My Dr. explained this to me when I was concerned that my MC in the fall was due to Ovulating too late (CD35) and thinking I had an old lining. If anything, it's the egg or the corpus luteum that would be "old" (throwin' some science at you all here :huh:). The provera/progesterone pills thicken your lining and that's why you experience a heavier flow w/ them. If you don't ovulate, estrogen builds up the endometrium in a different way...eventually there is too much and you shed it in the "fake period" that eventually comes. 

Anyway, that's hours on google and science text books for ya!

@Raven - I would get headaches around ovulation too, I think changes in hormones can cause them. Not as bad as migranes though, sorry you're getting those!


----------



## Rachel789

Seabean-My AFs are pretty light but I have clear temp shifts that show I o so I don't understand what is going on in my situation. It is really confusing. My AFs last at most 2.5 days and I maybe have one day that is a medium-light flow, I get mild cramps the first day for maybe one hour or two and thats it. So does that mean I was never O'ing or maybe it was a weak o and I only released lower amounts of progesterone? I didn't have any spotting during my LP the first few cycles though aside from the day before AF so I would think if progesterone was low I would spot. You seem knowledgable about this so I figured I would get your input!


----------



## Rachel789

whigfield-how long have you been on the agnus castus? Last cycle which was my first full cycle on it, I got a light AF out of nowhere without o'ing that lasted a few days so I figured it was an annov cycle but then on my third or fourth day of bleeding my temp shifted considerably and remained higher for awhile until I got my real AF. I think the strange bleeding was due to the agnus castus because that never happened to me before. So it appears I still did O while that was going on it was very strange. So I would continue to BD just in case as long as your DH is ok with BDing during bleeding because I think I missed O because we stopped and I assume it was annov. Check out my last cycle on my chart in my sig. You will see I marked the days as spotting but there was a flow I just marked it as spotting because I didn't want FF to start a new cycle. I don't know exactly when I O'ed I put in the date manually, FF thinks it was CD 41 or CD 34 but neither of those dates made sense with my LP because it is normally 12-13 days. 

I decided to stop the agnus castus as I have been on it over 3 months straight and nothing has improved. In fact my current cycle is my longest by far to date, so for all I know it was due to the agnus castus. 

I mentioned it to my dr. and she said she knows nothing about it and there is a reason drs. prescribe meds because there are studies on them. She didn't like the idea that it had an effect on the pituitary gland and advised me to stop it asap. I probably would have stayed on it anyway if I saw that is helped me but since my dr. is willing to help me and I am under her care now I decided to end the agnus castus since I was considering stopping in a month or so anyway if I didn't see an improvement.


----------



## Rachel789

raventtc said:


> Morning all -- thanks to everyone on the well wishes and :hugs: Today ff gave me crosshairs. Does anyone gets headaches when af is coming or your ov'ing?? I get crazy bad ones and was googling last night (google crazy lady) and found out that some women as they get older - or anytime but the older pretains to me- can get headaches that mimich migranes.......i wanted to scream cause that is what i deal with often. Add that to the list to chat with the doctor about, i am changing my appointment day with her too i am going to try to get in on the 20th..
> 
> thanks for being here ladies, i don't know what i would do with out this thread!! :hugs:

I think FF has it right this time given the higher temps and the blaring positive OPK. Yay for crosshairs :happydance:


----------



## seabean

Rachel - How long were you LP's in your last cycles? Shorter LP may be a problem for some b/c it doesn't give the lining enough time to build up, which might also mean a lighter period? Your Jan cycle looks like it was ~12 days, which is normal but maybe towards the shorter end? On the other hand, you could just have light AF's just for no reason other than it's your "norm" and it could be nothing to worry about at all!

Looking at your Jan cycle in your thread looks like you had that mid-cycle spotting which often times can be due to low progesterone. I know you said AC messed you up maybe it did so by screwing w/ your ovulation's progesterone output?

I think in the long-run, we can go bonkers trying to figure out patterns and cycles, etc. But maybe this can be your break from it all and just start over fresh w/ a new CD1! I'm trying really hard to take that perspective too (and I'm obviously failing - I'm still temping! :wacko:). CHEERS TO AF COMING SOON!


----------



## Rachel789

Seabean-If you read my previous post about 2 posts up that I wrote to whigfield I explain what happened with my last cycle. I really don't like to take that cycle into account because it was really screwy and not like my previous three cycles.

Looking at my prev cycles my lp was anywhere from 12-13 days, which I think is normal. My AFs before I was on BCP back when I was a teen were way heavier and worse cramps thats why I was surprised by the AFs I have been having post bcp because I expected them to come back with avengence like they used to be. My AFs post bcp really arent much diff from my BCP AFs.


----------



## MommyDream

cmwilson said:


> MD - YAY FOR CLOMID!! :happydance:So I guess they didn't see anything on the ultrasound?

They said there were lots of follicles... And the doctor felt I'd have a good chance with clomid! :happydance:


----------



## MommyDream

Rachel789 said:


> For you girls that have take the provera, will my temp rise like it normally would after I o'ed?? If so I guess I may as well take a break from temping because it means nothing?

I think as the other girls have said, your temp is supposed to rise, but mine didn't actually... You can check out my chart for last cycle . And am I cd 4 now and AF is still going strong....


----------



## MommyDream

Rachel789 said:


> whigfield-how long have you been on the agnus castus? Last cycle which was my first full cycle on it, I got a light AF out of nowhere without o'ing that lasted a few days so I figured it was an annov cycle but then on my third or fourth day of bleeding my temp shifted considerably and remained higher for awhile until I got my real AF. I think the strange bleeding was due to the agnus castus because that never happened to me before. So it appears I still did O while that was going on it was very strange. So I would continue to BD just in case as long as your DH is ok with BDing during bleeding because I think I missed O because we stopped and I assume it was annov. Check out my last cycle on my chart in my sig. You will see I marked the days as spotting but there was a flow I just marked it as spotting because I didn't want FF to start a new cycle. I don't know exactly when I O'ed I put in the date manually, FF thinks it was CD 41 or CD 34 but neither of those dates made sense with my LP because it is normally 12-13 days.
> 
> I decided to stop the agnus castus as I have been on it over 3 months straight and nothing has improved. In fact my current cycle is my longest by far to date, so for all I know it was due to the agnus castus.
> 
> I mentioned it to my dr. and she said she knows nothing about it and there is a reason drs. prescribe meds because there are studies on them. She didn't like the idea that it had an effect on the pituitary gland and advised me to stop it asap. I probably would have stayed on it anyway if I saw that is helped me but since my dr. is willing to help me and I am under her care now I decided to end the agnus castus since I was considering stopping in a month or so anyway if I didn't see an improvement.

I actually stopped taking angus cactus too... It didn't seem to have any impact on anything for me :(


----------



## Rachel789

MommyDream said:


> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> For you girls that have take the provera, will my temp rise like it normally would after I o'ed?? If so I guess I may as well take a break from temping because it means nothing?
> 
> I think as the other girls have said, your temp is supposed to rise, but mine didn't actually... You can check out my chart for last cycle . And am I cd 4 now and AF is still going strong....Click to expand...

I am interested to see if it does affect my temps even though I know it doesnt mean much. It is more out of curiousity. so I will probably temps a few days just to see.

How long were you on agnus castus?


----------



## MommyDream

Rachel789 said:


> MommyDream said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> For you girls that have take the provera, will my temp rise like it normally would after I o'ed?? If so I guess I may as well take a break from temping because it means nothing?
> 
> I think as the other girls have said, your temp is supposed to rise, but mine didn't actually... You can check out my chart for last cycle . And am I cd 4 now and AF is still going strong....Click to expand...
> 
> I am interested to see if it does affect my temps even though I know it doesnt mean much. It is more out of curiousity. so I will probably temps a few days just to see.
> 
> How long were you on agnus castus?Click to expand...

I took angus cactus for maybe 4 months... Or maybe even 5. I don't know for sure! Anyway, I am going to rely on the doctor for the next little while TTC... Hopefully following the docs instructions will get my to my BFP!


----------



## cmwilson

MommyDream said:


> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> MD - YAY FOR CLOMID!! :happydance:So I guess they didn't see anything on the ultrasound?
> 
> They said there were lots of follicles... And the doctor felt I'd have a good chance with clomid! :happydance:Click to expand...

Awesome! So exciting! :happydance:Have you felt any side effects yet from the Clomid?


----------



## cmwilson

I should not have googled HSG experiences, I should not have googled HSG experiences. :dohh: Really nervous now. :cry:


----------



## bnporter81

Aww, I'm sure it will be fine Caroline.:hugs:It probably won't be any fun, lol, but I know in the end it will be worth it and I'm sure you'll be glad you did it. I've known a couple of women who have had it done. They said there was some pain, but it was not so bad if you take some painkillers beforehand. Also, everyone's pain tolerance is different as well....what might be a little painful to someone else might not be as bad for you. Just try not to think about it any more than you have to.:thumbup:


----------



## cmwilson

bnporter81 said:


> Aww, I'm sure it will be fine Caroline.:hugs:It probably won't be any fun, lol, but I know in the end it will be worth it and I'm sure you'll be glad you did it. I've known a couple of women who have had it done. They said there was some pain, but it was not so bad if you take some painkillers beforehand. Also, everyone's pain tolerance is different as well....what might be a little painful to someone else might not be as bad for you. Just try not to think about it any more than you have to.:thumbup:

Thanks. :hugs: I think I'll just feel better when it's over. I'm going to take 3 Aleve beforehand. Hopefully that will help with the discomfort. :blush:


----------



## Rachel789

My friend just had one done recently and said it did not hurt at all and she didn't even take anything before. I hear it only hurts if you have blockage. Try not to worry. :hugs:


----------



## magic_angel

Hi everyone, room for one more? I dont know how i missed this one to be honest :doh:

A little about me, im 27-28 in june and my cycle is driving me crazy at the moment, For 9+ years my cycles were anywhere between 45-60 days and it was getting me down not knowing what was going on, docs tried me on loads of different birth control pills but no joy...
I took myself of B/C to see if that would regulate and that was 2 years ago now, my cycles were still a mess but they were sorting themselves out so i just waiting, then finally they started ever 30 days, and i was having 30 day cycles every month for 9 MONTHS.

My last AF was 31st of january, Af due 2nd of march, due to my usual 30 day cycle Fertility friend said my pred ov day was around the 18th of feb which i thought was right as i had crazy ov pains in right side, cm matched and cervix matched, i had one day spotting on the 15th of feb and ive had a few BFN, im not on cd 60 something (you can see my ticker, dont listen to the dpo thing) ive been to docs, theyve tested me for pregnancy but no 2 lines, ive got bloods to take on wednesday for ching thyroid problems and fasting glucose levels (???) I really thought i was going to get AF last night as i had very dull ache in pit of stomach and was rocking back and forth like i do when af pains are really really bad (which is all the time)
I just dont know what to think, everyone tells me to wait it out but im not sure thats going to hold up much longer :/

Sorry for the long post, is anyone in the same boat as me and do any of you lovely ladies have any advice for me please, much appreciated xx


----------



## Lisa92881

cmwilson said:


> I should not have googled HSG experiences, I should not have googled HSG experiences. :dohh: Really nervous now. :cry:

Google is bad bad bad!!! Stay away!!! You will be fine I promise!! I am the biggest wimp ever and was so scared, and had not one second of pain. If it does hurt, I've heard that it feels like period cramps. You can do this!! And it will be sooo worth it!! :hugs:


----------



## whigfield

seabean said:


> @Rachel - Things will work out just fine! Progesterone is the hormone that makes temps rise after ovulation, so you can expect to see a temp rise. FF just gave me lines today but I know it's just b/c of the progesterone. I really don't even need to be temping right now I suppose.
> 
> @All - Sorry if you guys already know this, but when it comes to heavy periods and "flushing it all out"...it's progesterone that thickens your endometrium. So if you don't ovulate, then you would have a lighter period b/c you never had that thickening phase. My Dr. explained this to me when I was concerned that my MC in the fall was due to Ovulating too late (CD35) and thinking I had an old lining. If anything, it's the egg or the corpus luteum that would be "old" (throwin' some science at you all here :huh:). The provera/progesterone pills thicken your lining and that's why you experience a heavier flow w/ them. If you don't ovulate, estrogen builds up the endometrium in a different way...eventually there is too much and you shed it in the "fake period" that eventually comes.
> 
> Anyway, that's hours on google and science text books for ya!
> 
> @Raven - I would get headaches around ovulation too, I think changes in hormones can cause them. Not as bad as migranes though, sorry you're getting those!

I didn't actually know that, but it explains it perfectly since I didn't O this cycle, and am now having a crazy light AF. :haha:


----------



## bnporter81

Hi magic...my cycles are usually 70+ days. I know it's really frustrating but maybe on Wednesday you'll get some answers from the bloodwork.:thumbup:I took soy this cycle and I'm still waiting to see when I'll ovulate. Been getting dark OPKs for 4 or 5 days but that's not unusual for me so I have no idea when it will be:wacko:Hope it gets sorted out for you and you get some answers, hon.:hugs:


----------



## whigfield

Rachel789 said:


> whigfield-how long have you been on the agnus castus? Last cycle which was my first full cycle on it, I got a light AF out of nowhere without o'ing that lasted a few days so I figured it was an annov cycle but then on my third or fourth day of bleeding my temp shifted considerably and remained higher for awhile until I got my real AF. I think the strange bleeding was due to the agnus castus because that never happened to me before. So it appears I still did O while that was going on it was very strange. So I would continue to BD just in case as long as your DH is ok with BDing during bleeding because I think I missed O because we stopped and I assume it was annov. Check out my last cycle on my chart in my sig. You will see I marked the days as spotting but there was a flow I just marked it as spotting because I didn't want FF to start a new cycle. I don't know exactly when I O'ed I put in the date manually, FF thinks it was CD 41 or CD 34 but neither of those dates made sense with my LP because it is normally 12-13 days.
> 
> I decided to stop the agnus castus as I have been on it over 3 months straight and nothing has improved. In fact my current cycle is my longest by far to date, so for all I know it was due to the agnus castus.
> 
> I mentioned it to my dr. and she said she knows nothing about it and there is a reason drs. prescribe meds because there are studies on them. She didn't like the idea that it had an effect on the pituitary gland and advised me to stop it asap. I probably would have stayed on it anyway if I saw that is helped me but since my dr. is willing to help me and I am under her care now I decided to end the agnus castus since I was considering stopping in a month or so anyway if I didn't see an improvement.

Probably about 2 months or so now? But that's really weird. :shrug: I think I'll continue using AC for a few more months and see what happens, I mean, I O'd last cycle (and got a BFP) which was great, and the same month I started taking AC - not sure if they're related or not though. This cycle was anovulatory, but still a "success" to me because it was so much shorter - I mean 36 days is wonderful for me. :dohh: But I'll definitely keep note.

When you stopped, did you just stop? Or stop slowly? Or..?


----------



## whigfield

cmwilson said:


> I should not have googled HSG experiences, I should not have googled HSG experiences. :dohh: Really nervous now. :cry:

Aw hon! Google is NOT good!

You'll be fine. :hugs:


----------



## whigfield

magic_angel said:


> Hi everyone, room for one more? I dont know how i missed this one to be honest :doh:
> 
> A little about me, im 27-28 in june and my cycle is driving me crazy at the moment, For 9+ years my cycles were anywhere between 45-60 days and it was getting me down not knowing what was going on, docs tried me on loads of different birth control pills but no joy...
> I took myself of B/C to see if that would regulate and that was 2 years ago now, my cycles were still a mess but they were sorting themselves out so i just waiting, then finally they started ever 30 days, and i was having 30 day cycles every month for 9 MONTHS.
> 
> My last AF was 31st of january, Af due 2nd of march, due to my usual 30 day cycle Fertility friend said my pred ov day was around the 18th of feb which i thought was right as i had crazy ov pains in right side, cm matched and cervix matched, i had one day spotting on the 15th of feb and ive had a few BFN, im not on cd 60 something (you can see my ticker, dont listen to the dpo thing) ive been to docs, theyve tested me for pregnancy but no 2 lines, ive got bloods to take on wednesday for ching thyroid problems and fasting glucose levels (???) I really thought i was going to get AF last night as i had very dull ache in pit of stomach and was rocking back and forth like i do when af pains are really really bad (which is all the time)
> I just dont know what to think, everyone tells me to wait it out but im not sure thats going to hold up much longer :/
> 
> Sorry for the long post, is anyone in the same boat as me and do any of you lovely ladies have any advice for me please, much appreciated xx

Hi Magic and welcome! :wave: Sorry to hear about your troubles with your cycle - is it possible you could get the doc to prescribe you provera so you can end the cycle and start fresh?


----------



## seabean

CM - don't google!! it'll be fine and it'll be good to cross that off the list. :)

Magic - it sounds like this is just a one-off cycle for you, and that if you get AF it will hopefully just go back to your normal cycles. Provera/progesterone can help end a cycle, or you can wait it out. We are all very familiar with both of those options on this board :) you have come to the right place! Meanwhile, if you don't think you've ovulated yet, then I would keep BD-ing just in case you O late!


----------



## Rachel789

whigfield I just stopped the agnus castus cold turkey a few days ago


----------



## Rachel789

I took my second provera pill last night and this morning I still found a ton of ewcm?? What the heck is going on. My temp is still low but I know not everyone's temp rises from provera so maybe my temp just isnt affected by it? I am confused with the abundance of ewcm I found this morning, we Bd'ed just in case somehow I was ready to O anyway and maybe I will. I just hope if I did o and happen to catch the egg the provera won't hurt, I have 8 more pills to go. My Dr. said it wouldnt hurt but on my precsription bottle it says in large print do not take if you are pregnant and everything I read online says it can cause birth defects if taken in early pregnancy, so maybe I should stop BD'ing!


----------



## bnporter81

Rachel789 said:


> I took my second provera pill last night and this morning I still found a ton of ewcm?? What the heck is going on. My temp is still low but I know not everyone's temp rises from provera so maybe my temp just isnt affected by it? I am confused with the abundance of ewcm I found this morning, we Bd'ed just in case somehow I was ready to O anyway and maybe I will. I just hope if I did o and happen to catch the egg the provera won't hurt, I have 8 more pills to go. My Dr. said it wouldnt hurt but on my precsription bottle it says in large print do not take if you are pregnant and everything I read online says it can cause birth defects if taken in early pregnancy, so maybe I should stop BD'ing!

That's kind of weird saying it can cause birth defects. Provera is essentially progesterone, right? And I KNOW it's safe to use natural progesterone cream all throughout pregnancy and your body produces progesterone all the way through pregnancy. Hmmm, maybe there's something else in provera that's not safe. I'm not sure.:wacko:


----------



## rmsh1

Rachel789 said:


> I took my second provera pill last night and this morning I still found a ton of ewcm?? What the heck is going on. My temp is still low but I know not everyone's temp rises from provera so maybe my temp just isnt affected by it? I am confused with the abundance of ewcm I found this morning, we Bd'ed just in case somehow I was ready to O anyway and maybe I will. I just hope if I did o and happen to catch the egg the provera won't hurt, I have 8 more pills to go. My Dr. said it wouldnt hurt but on my precsription bottle it says in large print do not take if you are pregnant and everything I read online says it can cause birth defects if taken in early pregnancy, so maybe I should stop BD'ing!

Dont stop BDing Rachel, as if you do get pregnant, there is no blood supply to the little bean for a few weeks anyway, and you will have finished the provera by then :)


----------



## Rachel789

Thanks rmshand bnporter -I think your right and maybe thats why my dr said it wouldnt hurt anything. They gave me a pregnancy test while I was at my appt so she probably figured if I am taking it while pregnant it would be too early to hurt anything. I don't know why I am still getting ewcm but as long as I have it I will keep trying because you never know!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Thinking as of right now I'm going to have a long cycle


----------



## bnporter81

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Thinking as of right now I'm going to have a long cycle

Sorry hotpink...maybe it won't be a long one for you. :hugs:I'm not too thrilled with mine right now. I was really hoping with the soy that maybe I'd ovulate at a halfway normal time frame. So far my OPKs are getting dark for several days and going light again. Just like they usually do.:wacko:


----------



## magic_angel

bnporter81 said:


> Hi magic...my cycles are usually 70+ days. I know it's really frustrating but maybe on Wednesday you'll get some answers from the bloodwork.:thumbup:I took soy this cycle and I'm still waiting to see when I'll ovulate. Been getting dark OPKs for 4 or 5 days but that's not unusual for me so I have no idea when it will be:wacko:Hope it gets sorted out for you and you get some answers, hon.:hugs:

Thanks for your reply :) such a noobie question but whats this soy thing your talking about, is it tablets and do i need to be given it by the doc? what does it do if you dont mind me asking, im new to all this so i dont take anything to help my cycle as i wouldnt know where to start!! i hope you get your big O soon and i have my fingers crossed for you :) :hugs:



whigfield said:


> magic_angel said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, room for one more? I dont know how i missed this one to be honest :doh:
> 
> A little about me, im 27-28 in june and my cycle is driving me crazy at the moment, For 9+ years my cycles were anywhere between 45-60 days and it was getting me down not knowing what was going on, docs tried me on loads of different birth control pills but no joy...
> I took myself of B/C to see if that would regulate and that was 2 years ago now, my cycles were still a mess but they were sorting themselves out so i just waiting, then finally they started ever 30 days, and i was having 30 day cycles every month for 9 MONTHS.
> 
> My last AF was 31st of january, Af due 2nd of march, due to my usual 30 day cycle Fertility friend said my pred ov day was around the 18th of feb which i thought was right as i had crazy ov pains in right side, cm matched and cervix matched, i had one day spotting on the 15th of feb and ive had a few BFN, im not on cd 60 something (you can see my ticker, dont listen to the dpo thing) ive been to docs, theyve tested me for pregnancy but no 2 lines, ive got bloods to take on wednesday for ching thyroid problems and fasting glucose levels (???) I really thought i was going to get AF last night as i had very dull ache in pit of stomach and was rocking back and forth like i do when af pains are really really bad (which is all the time)
> I just dont know what to think, everyone tells me to wait it out but im not sure thats going to hold up much longer :/
> 
> Sorry for the long post, is anyone in the same boat as me and do any of you lovely ladies have any advice for me please, much appreciated xx
> 
> Hi Magic and welcome! :wave: Sorry to hear about your troubles with your cycle - is it possible you could get the doc to prescribe you provera so you can end the cycle and start fresh?Click to expand...

I will get all my appointments out of the way and ive then got to make an appointment with my doc to go through what the tests say so i will ask about it when i see her, hopefully that will kick start me back to normal again :)



seabean said:


> CM - don't google!! it'll be fine and it'll be good to cross that off the list. :)
> 
> Magic - it sounds like this is just a one-off cycle for you, and that if you get AF it will hopefully just go back to your normal cycles. Provera/progesterone can help end a cycle, or you can wait it out. We are all very familiar with both of those options on this board :) you have come to the right place! Meanwhile, if you don't think you've ovulated yet, then I would keep BD-ing just in case you O late!

Hi sunbean i wouldnt even know where to start with ov on this cycle to be honest, i thought at the begining of my cycle it would be a normal 30 day and F-F predicted the 18th of feb for me which i thought was the right day due to all the ov pains and cm and cp i was having was a match for ov but i didnt use opks so i cant be 100% sure it was the 18th, so ive just given up with this cycle and we are bd when we want to and im just waiting for af so we can start again, i have never heard of Provera before so i will be asking the doctor when i get my blood tests out of the way, for the last 2 days now ive felt massive amounts of period pains when i stand up and im needing a hot water bottle to ease them, i really thought she would come the last 2 days but nothing.... ive checked cm and cp, CM is creamy and CP is medium-high squidgy soft and i cant feel opening (which is odd for me as i can always feel where the opening is) its just too far in for me to feel if im open or closed... thank you for your replies ladies :) hope you all get those BFP and im sending you all lots of sticky glue and :dust: :hugs:


----------



## bnporter81

Magic...soy is supposed to be like the natural form of clomid. You take it the same days in your cycle like you would clomid...CD1-5, 2-6, 3-7, 4-8, or 5-9. You can get them over the counter....I got mine at Walmart for $7.00. They come in tablets of 40 mg. I took 80 mg. on day 2, 120 mgs. on days 3, 4, and 5 and then I increased it to 160mg. on my last day. There's different combinations on how to take it you just have to find what's best for you. I don't know yet if it's helped me yet this cycle. Guess I'll have to see when I ovulate, but if it starts looking like a long cycle again then I think I'm going to use my natural progesterone cream for a little while and then stop to bring on AF. Good luck with everything magic! Hopefully this cycle will be over soon for you and you can start fresh!:thumbup:


----------



## bnporter81

Geez, girls, what is it with my temps. lately?:wacko: Why are they staying so low? I haven't woke up cold or anything....any ideas about why they'd be staying low?


----------



## MommyDream

Not sure bn.... My temps are always crazy irrational so I have no clue... Haha :)


----------



## Diddums

bnporter81 said:


> Magic...soy is supposed to be like the natural form of clomid. You take it the same days in your cycle like you would clomid...CD1-5, 2-6, 3-7, 4-8, or 5-9. You can get them over the counter....I got mine at Walmart for $7.00. They come in tablets of 40 mg. I took 80 mg. on day 2, 120 mgs. on days 3, 4, and 5 and then I increased it to 160mg. on my last day. There's different combinations on how to take it you just have to find what's best for you. I don't know yet if it's helped me yet this cycle. Guess I'll have to see when I ovulate, but if it starts looking like a long cycle again then I think I'm going to use my natural progesterone cream for a little while and then stop to bring on AF. Good luck with everything magic! Hopefully this cycle will be over soon for you and you can start fresh!:thumbup:



Bnporter what natural progesterone cream do you use? Where did you buy it? I'm currently on cd66 with no sign of ovulation. I'm hoping my dr will prescribe me provera in a week. If not I might have to try something else to bring on AF. 

My temps are always low at the moment. What time of the morning do you take your temp? Xx


----------



## MommyDream

Silly autocorrect. I was trying to say erratic not irrational!


----------



## raventtc

Hi ladies just popping in to say hi :wave: how is everyone doing?? I am keeping soo busy its crazy (but good). Well gotta go make some dinner for everyone now>>always on the move>> i'll try to get on later, to catch up!!

:hugs:


----------



## bnporter81

Diddums said:


> bnporter81 said:
> 
> 
> Magic...soy is supposed to be like the natural form of clomid. You take it the same days in your cycle like you would clomid...CD1-5, 2-6, 3-7, 4-8, or 5-9. You can get them over the counter....I got mine at Walmart for $7.00. They come in tablets of 40 mg. I took 80 mg. on day 2, 120 mgs. on days 3, 4, and 5 and then I increased it to 160mg. on my last day. There's different combinations on how to take it you just have to find what's best for you. I don't know yet if it's helped me yet this cycle. Guess I'll have to see when I ovulate, but if it starts looking like a long cycle again then I think I'm going to use my natural progesterone cream for a little while and then stop to bring on AF. Good luck with everything magic! Hopefully this cycle will be over soon for you and you can start fresh!:thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Bnporter what natural progesterone cream do you use? Where did you buy it? I'm currently on cd66 with no sign of ovulation. I'm hoping my dr will prescribe me provera in a week. If not I might have to try something else to bring on AF.
> 
> My temps are always low at the moment. What time of the morning do you take your temp? XxClick to expand...

Diddums, I use the Happy PMS cream in the purple bottle. I get it off of organicblessings.com. That's the cheapest place I've found it....$15.95 per bottle. Just go to the site, click on Online Store and then Women's Health and it's there. They also have a Happy Pregnancy cream that's supposed to be a good progesterone cream to use during pregnancy if you have low progesterone. I used it last cycle and I liked it.:thumbup:


----------



## bnporter81

Diddums said:


> bnporter81 said:
> 
> 
> Magic...soy is supposed to be like the natural form of clomid. You take it the same days in your cycle like you would clomid...CD1-5, 2-6, 3-7, 4-8, or 5-9. You can get them over the counter....I got mine at Walmart for $7.00. They come in tablets of 40 mg. I took 80 mg. on day 2, 120 mgs. on days 3, 4, and 5 and then I increased it to 160mg. on my last day. There's different combinations on how to take it you just have to find what's best for you. I don't know yet if it's helped me yet this cycle. Guess I'll have to see when I ovulate, but if it starts looking like a long cycle again then I think I'm going to use my natural progesterone cream for a little while and then stop to bring on AF. Good luck with everything magic! Hopefully this cycle will be over soon for you and you can start fresh!:thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Bnporter what natural progesterone cream do you use? Where did you buy it? I'm currently on cd66 with no sign of ovulation. I'm hoping my dr will prescribe me provera in a week. If not I might have to try something else to bring on AF.
> 
> My temps are always low at the moment. What time of the morning do you take your temp? XxClick to expand...

I always take my temp at 5:30 Diddums.


----------



## seabean

bn - my temps got lower and lower this cycle too. i think temps decreased when estrogen increases. so it may be reflecting your rising estrogen levels prior to O.

my temps have only gotten HIGHER since my last progesterone pill 3 days ago to end this cycle. last time I took progesterone and got AF by now. it is messing with my head and making me think I O'd, even though it doesn't seem possible. whyyyyyyyy. :dohh:


----------



## raventtc

seabean said:


> bn - my temps got lower and lower this cycle too. i think temps decreased when estrogen increases. so it may be reflecting your rising estrogen levels prior to O.
> 
> my temps have only gotten HIGHER since my last progesterone pill 3 days ago to end this cycle. last time I took progesterone and got AF by now. it is messing with my head and making me think I O'd, even though it doesn't seem possible. whyyyyyyyy. :dohh:

I would say to stop temping if you took progesterone until af starts then you can start again...or your gonna drive yourself crazy....just a thought


----------



## seabean

thanks raven - i guess i kept temping to know when to expect af, after seeing a temp drop. didn't really expect such high temps this long.

i see that you o'd! yaaay!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Looks like I'm having another long cycle girls.


----------



## bnporter81

seabean said:


> bn - my temps got lower and lower this cycle too. i think temps decreased when estrogen increases. so it may be reflecting your rising estrogen levels prior to O.
> 
> my temps have only gotten HIGHER since my last progesterone pill 3 days ago to end this cycle. last time I took progesterone and got AF by now. it is messing with my head and making me think I O'd, even though it doesn't seem possible. whyyyyyyyy. :dohh:

Yeah, maybe you're right. Hopefully O. will be here soon for me...my OPKs are semi-dark so maybe! I was just wondering if the soy had anything to do with the low temps lately. I used the progesterone cream throughout my TWW and my temp didn't drop at all until the day AF started. Maybe your temp won't get lower until you get AF?:shrug:


----------



## Rachel789

Seabean that is kinda strange that ur temp keeps getting higher I would think the progesterone would be out of ur system by now. I wonder if u did in fact o. Maybe ur body was about to anyway so starting the progesterone didn't stop it. I am just guessing. Only time will tell. I am having the opposite problem I have already taken 3 days worth and my temp keeps getting lower and I am still having stretchy cm. My temp this morning was one of the lowest this whole cycle..its weird I thought it would go up not down.


----------



## cmwilson

seabean said:


> bn - my temps got lower and lower this cycle too. i think temps decreased when estrogen increases. so it may be reflecting your rising estrogen levels prior to O.
> 
> my temps have only gotten HIGHER since my last progesterone pill 3 days ago to end this cycle. last time I took progesterone and got AF by now. it is messing with my head and making me think I O'd, even though it doesn't seem possible. whyyyyyyyy. :dohh:

If you look at my chart my temps stayed up even after I stopped the progestrone. My temps are just now starting to go back down 14 days after stopping the progestrone. You could have O'd though, you never know! :flower:


----------



## mrsc81

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Looks like I'm having another long cycle girls.

:hugs: what cd are you?


----------



## seabean

Well AF came full force this morning!! Temp plummeted too, so it seems as though the progesterone took its time. Good to know! Rachel my temps took a few days to rise too, but you are also on half the dose the dose I was, so it light not be as dramatic a rise?

Hotpink...any clues that O might be soon??


----------



## Rachel789

My temp shot up almost a degree today. So it looks like the provera finally made an impact on my temp. I had my one of my lowest temps yesterday and highest today, what a difference!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

CD27 and no O yet.


----------



## raventtc

Hotpink_Mom said:


> CD27 and no O yet.

:hugs:


----------



## seabean

Hotpink_Mom said:


> CD27 and no O yet.

What's the latest CD that you've O'd in the past? Your last cycle was so short and normal! Did you change anything this time around?


----------



## raventtc

seabean said:


> Well AF came full force this morning!! Temp plummeted too, so it seems as though the progesterone took its time. Good to know! Rachel my temps took a few days to rise too, but you are also on half the dose the dose I was, so it light not be as dramatic a rise?
> 
> Hotpink...any clues that O might be soon??

glad af showed up for you...now on to a fresh cycle!! :hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

I hope I get AF as soon as you did after stopping the progesterone seabean. I hear it can take up to 2 weeks, I could not stand waiting that long!


----------



## Rachel789

Hotpink_Mom said:


> CD27 and no O yet.

Sorry to hear that :hugs: I hope you O soon. You were on the soy again this cycle right? Did you take the same dose as last time?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

CD39 was my lastest abd no I did't change anything this cycle


----------



## bnporter81

Congrats Seabean on a new cycle:hugs:


----------



## rmsh1

Rachel789 said:


> My temp shot up almost a degree today. So it looks like the provera finally made an impact on my temp. I had my one of my lowest temps yesterday and highest today, what a difference!

Yay! Maybe everything is coming together now andyou can have fresh new cycle soon


----------



## rmsh1

Hotpink_Mom said:


> CD27 and no O yet.

I know the feeling, was CD31 for me last cycle :(

I hope you O soon, do you think your body is gearing up for it, but just not quite getting there?


----------



## rmsh1

AFM, noticed some watery CM, and if my body really is looking to O soon, it will be super early. Will see what the next few days do. Maybe my extra long cycle last time means a shorter one this time? I really have no idea


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I hope I am rmsh


----------



## rmsh1

Your temps have been relatively stable the last 4 days, hope that is a good sign!


----------



## Rachel789

rmsh1 said:


> AFM, noticed some watery CM, and if my body really is looking to O soon, it will be super early. Will see what the next few days do. Maybe my extra long cycle last time means a shorter one this time? I really have no idea

Hopefully thats a good sign and you have a nice short cycle with an earlier O :thumbup: Are you taking opks yet?


----------



## cmwilson

Hope you O soon rmsh and Hotpink!

Glad you are on to a fresh cycle seabean and Rach I hope you get AF soon to start your new cycle!

T-minus 3 hours til my HSG. :blush: I'll let you know how it goes as soon as I can.


----------



## Rachel789

Good luck, can't wait to hear how it goes!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Oh rmsh I hope it is.


----------



## seabean

good luck CM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lisa92881

Good luck caroline!!


----------



## bnporter81

Good luck Caroline...hope it goes well!:flower:


----------



## rmsh1

Rachel789 said:


> rmsh1 said:
> 
> 
> AFM, noticed some watery CM, and if my body really is looking to O soon, it will be super early. Will see what the next few days do. Maybe my extra long cycle last time means a shorter one this time? I really have no idea
> 
> Hopefully thats a good sign and you have a nice short cycle with an earlier O :thumbup: Are you taking opks yet?Click to expand...

No, no OPKs yet, as I really do not expect to O any earlier than CD20. If the watery cm keeps up, I will take them, but maybe it was a one off


----------



## rmsh1

cmwilson said:


> Hope you O soon rmsh and Hotpink!
> 
> Glad you are on to a fresh cycle seabean and Rach I hope you get AF soon to start your new cycle!
> 
> T-minus 3 hours til my HSG. :blush: I'll let you know how it goes as soon as I can.

Good luck!


----------



## Rachel789

bnporter-have you done opks lately? Do you think it is possible you O'ed yesterday?


----------



## AMarika

MY partner and I are new to this forum and TTC. We used a donor and did our inseminations on March 22, 23, and 24. She usally o's around cd18..but this month she o'd day 15. She also has 3 days worth of a LH surge... which is also uncommon.I really don't get how we are supposed to know when to expect a bfp.. especially because she has an extremely long lp.. We are currently at 16dpo and getting negatives, she has had some major cramping the last week or so, but no af (And shouldn't till mid April) anyone have any advice?


----------



## MommyDream

cmwilson said:


> Hope you O soon rmsh and Hotpink!
> 
> Glad you are on to a fresh cycle seabean and Rach I hope you get AF soon to start your new cycle!
> 
> T-minus 3 hours til my HSG. :blush: I'll let you know how it goes as soon as I can.

Good luck!!!:hugs:


----------



## cmwilson

Well ladies I'm back! As per usual I made the procedure out to be way worse than it actually was! It was no problem at all and with the exception of some minor cramps for about 30 seconds, there was no pain. To top it all off my tubes were clear! The doc said I have a beautiful uterus! Haha. Now on to my ultrasound on Friday to see if there are any eggs brewing! Thanks for all of your support ladies! :hugs:

AMarika - I wish I could help you but I just don't have any knowledge to share. I hope you and your partner are on the way to your bfp. :thumbup:


----------



## bnporter81

Rachel789 said:


> bnporter-have you done opks lately? Do you think it is possible you O'ed yesterday?

I don't think so Rachel...OPKs were negative yesterday:nope:


----------



## bnporter81

Caroline, glad it's over and everything looks good:thumbup:


----------



## Rachel789

Thats great news! I have heard it really doesnt hurt if your tubes are clear. I am sure I will have to get one done at some point so hearing your story makes me not worry one bit!


----------



## raventtc

cmwilson said:


> Well ladies I'm back! As per usual I made the procedure out to be way worse than it actually was! It was no problem at all and with the exception of some minor cramps for about 30 seconds, there was no pain. To top it all off my tubes were clear! The doc said I have a beautiful uterus! Haha. Now on to my ultrasound on Friday to see if there are any eggs brewing! Thanks for all of your support ladies! :hugs:

Great news!!


----------



## MommyDream

cmwilson said:


> Well ladies I'm back! As per usual I made the procedure out to be way worse than it actually was! It was no problem at all and with the exception of some minor cramps for about 30 seconds, there was no pain. To top it all off my tubes were clear! The doc said I have a beautiful uterus! Haha. Now on to my ultrasound on Friday to see if there are any eggs brewing! Thanks for all of your support ladies! :hugs:
> 
> AMarika - I wish I could help you but I just don't have any knowledge to share. I hope you and your partner are on the way to your bfp. :thumbup:

Awesome! So happy to hear it went well! Maybe I will have to get one done :) hehe


----------



## cmwilson

MommyDream said:


> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies I'm back! As per usual I made the procedure out to be way worse than it actually was! It was no problem at all and with the exception of some minor cramps for about 30 seconds, there was no pain. To top it all off my tubes were clear! The doc said I have a beautiful uterus! Haha. Now on to my ultrasound on Friday to see if there are any eggs brewing! Thanks for all of your support ladies! :hugs:
> 
> AMarika - I wish I could help you but I just don't have any knowledge to share. I hope you and your partner are on the way to your bfp. :thumbup:
> 
> Awesome! So happy to hear it went well! Maybe I will have to get one done :) heheClick to expand...

Hehe you should! It was a piece of cake! :thumbup:


----------



## Lisa92881

Caroline - See, told you!! ;) Glad it went well and you have a beautiful uterus. Hehe. :thumbup:


----------



## cmwilson

Lisa92881 said:


> Caroline - See, told you!! ;) Glad it went well and you have a beautiful uterus. Hehe. :thumbup:

Yes you did. I should listen to you more often! :winkwink:


----------



## foquita

YAY caroline, I'm glad you got it over with and your tubes are clear...one more step forward! :D how's the Clomid going?

congrats on AF coming seabean! :D 

any sign of the witch rachel? 

sorry to all the people I've missed out, I was away for the weekend so had loads of pages to read! xxxx


----------



## foquita

hotpink, last time I was in this thread the twins in your signature were called something totally different to what they're called now.... :wacko:


----------



## Lisa92881

:haha: Hotpinks sig keeps us all guessing!! There should be a pop quiz every day with prizes for whoever can get the info right!! :)


----------



## foquita

LOL lisa :rofl:


----------



## Rachel789

Nat I took my 5th provera last night so I have 5 more to go, the witch should show soon after I stop my last pill. I think most people get AF within a few days of stopping but it can take up to 2 weeks. I really hope that doesnt happen to me!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

foquita said:


> hotpink, last time I was in this thread the twins in your signature were called something totally different to what they're called now.... :wacko:

Yes I know now it is fixed it their middle names now they got the first names up too. Looks right now?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Lisa :rofl: thats a good idea.


----------



## XlizzyX

Rachel789 said:


> bnporter-have you done opks lately? Do you think it is possible you O'ed yesterday?

Hi there Rachel I found this thread and wondered if you could help advise me re my cycles, do y think mine are just irregular and if so how do I ttc etc I am a new member and thought I would ask somebody who may know a little more than me at the ttc with a poss irregular cycle1 

Thanks Lizzy x


----------



## raventtc

XlizzyX said:


> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> bnporter-have you done opks lately? Do you think it is possible you O'ed yesterday?
> 
> Hi there Rachel I found this thread and wondered if you could help advise me re my cycles, do y think mine are just irregular and if so how do I ttc etc I am a new member and thought I would ask somebody who may know a little more than me at the ttc with a poss irregular cycle1
> 
> Thanks Lizzy xClick to expand...

Do you chart? if you do just add it to your post and we all can have a look at it....you can get tons of help and advise here!! Good luck :hugs:

:dust:


----------



## XlizzyX

Hey there thanks for replyin! I do not chart no, would not have a blinking clue where to begin, just so worried that the Cilest has messed me u somewhat! xx


----------



## foquita

how did you all get your charts to show up like that?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

It's a new thumbnail chart for like blogs/fourms


----------



## raventtc

foquita said:


> how did you all get your charts to show up like that?

on the top of ff there is a box that says chart thumbnail i just clicked it and took the code used on here and added it to my signature....its kinda cool aint it...lol

hope that helps you foquita!


----------



## foquita

thanks :hugs: 

LOL, look at my chart :haha: it's pathetic :rofl:


----------



## raventtc

foquita said:


> thanks :hugs:
> 
> LOL, look at my chart :haha: it's pathetic :rofl:

your welcome!! 

:rofl: its not pathetic it just the begining of your cycle!! but that did make me laugh!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:rofl: thats was funny foquita


----------



## bnporter81

How is everyone today? I'm getting frustrated already with my cycle...CD 19 and EWCM, but OPKs that don't want to make up their mind:wacko:Do you girls think I should keep waiting or go ahead and start using my progesterone cream to end it? I'm just really upset that the soy didn't seem to do anything for me.:cry:


----------



## foquita

don't fret bethany, maybe you just didn't take a big enough dose :hugs: it didn't make me O last cycle either but I've upped my dose and I'm feeling positive about this one! Hope you're ok :hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

XlizzyX said:


> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> bnporter-have you done opks lately? Do you think it is possible you O'ed yesterday?
> 
> Hi there Rachel I found this thread and wondered if you could help advise me re my cycles, do y think mine are just irregular and if so how do I ttc etc I am a new member and thought I would ask somebody who may know a little more than me at the ttc with a poss irregular cycle1
> 
> Thanks Lizzy xClick to expand...

Tell me about your cycles. Do you keep track? How long are they? Do you use ovulation tests? Were you on birth control before starting TTC? How long have you been TTC?


----------



## Rachel789

foquita said:


> thanks :hugs:
> 
> LOL, look at my chart :haha: it's pathetic :rofl:

I think it's beautiful :rofl:


----------



## Rachel789

Raven your chart is looking good :thumbup: When do you plan on testing? :test:


----------



## Rachel789

bnporter81 said:


> How is everyone today? I'm getting frustrated already with my cycle...CD 19 and EWCM, but OPKs that don't want to make up their mind:wacko:Do you girls think I should keep waiting or go ahead and start using my progesterone cream to end it? I'm just really upset that the soy didn't seem to do anything for me.:cry:

I am sorry you are feeling down :hugs: As Nat said maybe you will need a higher dose next time or maybe O is around the corner. I hope something happens for you soon.


----------



## mrsc81

Where do the days go!! I was getting ready to leave the house this morning and realised i didnt know what cd i was on and when i need to use my monitor! Turned it on, cd9 and flashing for me to test, i hadnt had much to drink so did the test, of course its only low at this point.

Thats great news caroline, your on you way to that bfp!

Hope all you other ladies are well :hugs:


----------



## raventtc

Rachel789 said:


> Raven your chart is looking good :thumbup: When do you plan on testing? :test:

I don't have any tests so i am not temping myself, i am waiting unil next week some time...maybe wed or thrus?? but thanks!!


----------



## bnporter81

foquita said:


> don't fret bethany, maybe you just didn't take a big enough dose :hugs: it didn't make me O last cycle either but I've upped my dose and I'm feeling positive about this one! Hope you're ok :hugs:

Thanks Nat and Rachel. I think I'll wait maybe another week and if there's no change then I'm going to end it with the progesterone cream. Last time I ovulated about the 10th day of using my cream so who knows:shrug:Then next cycle I think I'll try the soy one more time but if it doesn't do anything then I'm not going to use it again. DH is being jerky today...he doesn't seem to realize that it takes him doing HIS part for it to happen as well. I get up at 5:30 every morning to temp and seems like I pee on stuff all day long between regular OPKs and my CBE monitor, lol. He works long hours and I know he's tired, but his....ummm, contribution is a rather important part of it all:haha:


----------



## rmsh1

foquita said:


> thanks :hugs:
> 
> LOL, look at my chart :haha: it's pathetic :rofl:

Oh this gave me a good giggle too, just what I needed


----------



## MommyDream

raventtc said:


> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> Raven your chart is looking good :thumbup: When do you plan on testing? :test:
> 
> I don't have any tests so i am not temping myself, i am waiting unil next week some time...maybe wed or thrus?? but thanks!!Click to expand...

Your chart does look awesome...!! :thumbup:


----------



## raventtc

thanks ladies this month started off good then i got discouraged since i lost my first set of crosshairs...but with your advise i kept bd every other day and we used preseed a lot (first month using it)...and now my chart looks lovely I just want to keep sane and not get too excited or anything..and no smpytom spotting either and having no tests makes me feel at ease -- they are not calling me from the bathroom to pee on them !!


----------



## MommyDream

Raven - LOL!! I know.. I hate having tests too... I'd rather get AF than a BFN...

Nothing to report here today... just reading online trying to find first round clomid/pcos BFPs and success stories... I need to stay positive because I keep thinking in the back of my mind that it will take me like 5 years to have a kid, and then I'll only want to have one (and I really want to have like 3 or 4 kids....!!!)


----------



## foquita

girls, look at my chart...I think it's gone triphasic! :happydance: 







:rofl:


----------



## rmsh1

foquita said:


> girls, look at my chart...I think it's gone triphasic! :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl:

It's beautiful!


----------



## Rachel789

foquita said:


> girls, look at my chart...I think it's gone triphasic! :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl:

Your chart is crazy, temps alllll over the place, I can't figure it out! :loopy:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

You girls have gone mad haven't you?


----------



## mommy_of_7

Lisa92881 said:


> :haha: Hotpinks sig keeps us all guessing!! There should be a pop quiz every day with prizes for whoever can get the info right!! :)

.... . lol......I stalk this thread...and I noticed that also....quick fix eh?


----------



## cmwilson

foquita said:


> YAY caroline, I'm glad you got it over with and your tubes are clear...one more step forward! :D how's the Clomid going?
> 
> congrats on AF coming seabean! :D
> 
> any sign of the witch rachel?
> 
> sorry to all the people I've missed out, I was away for the weekend so had loads of pages to read! xxxx

Nat - You are so funny! That chart looks fantastic! Triphasic for sure! :winkwink:

The Clomid is going fine so far. I took my last pill on Saturday so just waiting to O. I took an opk today and it was negative. When I looked at charts on fertility friend, women who took Clomid days 3-7 tended to O between day 15 and 18. Hope I'm one of them!

How's your soy cycle going? Ooo and your appointment is tomorrow right?? Let us know how it goes!! So excited for you! :happydance:


----------



## Lisa92881

:rofl: Nat I'm embarassed to admit how long it took me to realize you were kidding about your chart. Hahahah! :dohh:

caroline - Nice! Clomid round one - check!! Come on eggie!! Just don't get disheartened if you ovulate a little later than the "norm", I did!


----------



## bnporter81

Maybe that's what is going on with me and the soy. Since my cycles are usually 70+ days long maybe I'm just going to ovulate a little later someone normally would.:wacko:


----------



## cmwilson

Lisa92881 said:


> :rofl: Nat I'm embarassed to admit how long it took me to realize you were kidding about your chart. Hahahah! :dohh:
> 
> caroline - Nice! Clomid round one - check!! Come on eggie!! Just don't get disheartened if you ovulate a little later than the "norm", I did!

Thanks Lisa! :hugs:

Hey, I wanted to ask you, when you took the 3 mucinex a day did you take one at breakfast, one at lunch and one at dinner or did you take them all at once?


----------



## Lisa92881

Oh sorry I did see that and I forgot to respond. Sorry it's been a crazy few days. I took them throughout the day, like morning/noon/evening. :)


----------



## cmwilson

Lisa92881 said:


> Oh sorry I did see that and I forgot to respond. Sorry it's been a crazy few days. I took them throughout the day, like morning/noon/evening. :)

That's okay! You are busy growing a baby so I understand! :thumbup:


----------



## XlizzyX

Rachel789 said:


> XlizzyX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> bnporter-have you done opks lately? Do you think it is possible you O'ed yesterday?
> 
> Hi there Rachel I found this thread and wondered if you could help advise me re my cycles, do y think mine are just irregular and if so how do I ttc etc I am a new member and thought I would ask somebody who may know a little more than me at the ttc with a poss irregular cycle1
> 
> Thanks Lizzy xClick to expand...
> 
> Tell me about your cycles. Do you keep track? How long are they? Do you use ovulation tests? Were you on birth control before starting TTC? How long have you been TTC?Click to expand...

Hey Rachel I came of Cilest Dec last yr, and had 31 day cycles give or take a day since I came off! Now on cd 36 and no I have not got started on ovulation tests etc, just had lot of symptoms but all bfns lot of people been saying they having af but not actually ovulated! 
Sun is shining here hope you are good, thanks again :) x


----------



## raventtc

seems as thou you all were having some laughs yesterday!! :rofl: laughing is always a good thing keeps you healthy:thumbup:


----------



## Rachel789

XlizzyX said:


> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XlizzyX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> bnporter-have you done opks lately? Do you think it is possible you O'ed yesterday?
> 
> Hi there Rachel I found this thread and wondered if you could help advise me re my cycles, do y think mine are just irregular and if so how do I ttc etc I am a new member and thought I would ask somebody who may know a little more than me at the ttc with a poss irregular cycle1
> 
> Thanks Lizzy xClick to expand...
> 
> Tell me about your cycles. Do you keep track? How long are they? Do you use ovulation tests? Were you on birth control before starting TTC? How long have you been TTC?Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Rachel I came of Cilest Dec last yr, and had 31 day cycles give or take a day since I came off! Now on cd 36 and no I have not got started on ovulation tests etc, just had lot of symptoms but all bfns lot of people been saying they having af but not actually ovulated!
> Sun is shining here hope you are good, thanks again :) xClick to expand...

I don't think it is all that strange to have a weird cycle thrown in there here and there. I wouldnt worry unless your cycles continue to be irregular after this one. I would just continue to BD at least every other day in case you havent o'ed yet. Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## Rachel789

Raven your chart is still looking really good, I can't wait until you test!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Do any of you girl know how to bring AF on the natural way


----------



## seabean

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Do any of you girl know how to bring AF on the natural way

I guess the only real "natural" way is to ovulate and not get pregnant :witch:
Other than that, I would recommend progesterone. I've used it twice now and it works for me!


----------



## bnporter81

I've heard parsley tea or a lot of vitamin c...neither one has ever worked for me, though:wacko: The only thing I've had work is using the natural progesterone cream for about 10 days and then stopping it to bring on AF. Good luck...


----------



## seabean

PS - I had a super light period this time. CD3 and its gone - yaay!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Thank you girl


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I guessing we are going for a February Baby if AF ever shows up.


----------



## MommyDream

Rachel789 said:


> Raven your chart is still looking really good, I can't wait until you test!

Agree with Rachel - Awesome chart Raven!!!!


----------



## bnporter81

Hotpink_Mom said:


> I guessing we are going for a February Baby if AF ever shows up.

Yeah, it's frustrating waiting so long to have a chance to try


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

bnporter81 said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> I guessing we are going for a February Baby if AF ever shows up.
> 
> Yeah, it's frustrating waiting so long to have a chance to tryClick to expand...

It is, I'm so tired of temping as well. Maybe AF will come if I stop temping and relax.


----------



## bnporter81

It seems like for me no matter how much uterine buildup I might have, I never get any kind of AF unless I ovulate first. At least that's how it's been the last 3 cycles of 70-80 days each.:wacko:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Wow, porter that is long to wait..

Do I call this a pos or no

https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/20120411102058.jpg


----------



## seabean

Hotpink_Mom said:


> bnporter81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> I guessing we are going for a February Baby if AF ever shows up.
> 
> Yeah, it's frustrating waiting so long to have a chance to tryClick to expand...
> 
> It is, I'm so tired of temping as well. Maybe AF will come if I stop temping and relax.Click to expand...

I know how you feel!

Hotpink - not to pry, but just wondering - have you seen your Dr recently about your reoccurring MCs? I know here in the US there are some great tests that they will do if you've had 3 or more. After my early MC/chemical, I wanted them to investigate a little further, but they said they wouldn't go down that road unless I've had 3 or more. Just wondering since your sig looks like you've had some trouble there, and last cycle you had a BFP :hugs:


----------



## bnporter81

Hotpink, it's close but I'd say it's still negative:nope:That's kind of how mine have been the last 3 days, too:wacko:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Seabean my dr here suck so no they didn't do any testing


----------



## seabean

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Seabean my dr here suck so no they didn't do any testing

:( It might be worth asking about the next time you go in, I guess just to cover your bases.



BN - agreed, not quite + yet. But close!?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Yeah I think I O'ed the other day though


----------



## mommy_of_7

I don't mean to butt into your convo, I was just curious how many times you have MC, Hotpink? I know someone that tried for years after having a live birth...She would hope every month that she was pregnant...sometimes she was convinced that she was....but then AF would get her every time...sometimes she was convinced that AF was a chemical...or even a full on MC....but the docs would tell her that she was never PG to begin with...It was heart breaking to watch her go through all that... 

I am sure the circumstances are different with you....I wish you the best of luck!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I had 2 MC and 2 chemicals 06mc, 10mc, 11ch and this pass feb Chemical


----------



## mommy_of_7

I would def go see a specialist about that! Check into it! What does your doc say about all the MC and chemical pregnancies?


----------



## Rachel789

I agree with everone hotpink. I can't believe your drs are not helpful. I would find a new one if possible, you have every right to get help if you want it.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

The dr here suck I would have to drive 45min to see a good dr, but I don't have my truck fixed yet so can't really do anything right now about it or go see the dr I would like to see.


----------



## Rachel789

Hotpink_Mom said:


> The dr here suck I would have to drive 45min to see a good dr, but I don't have my truck fixed yet so can't really do anything right now about it or go see the dr I would like to see.

That sucks, well I hope you are able to get to a dr. who will help you soon :hugs:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I got 350usd saved for my new engine just need 100usd more to have it put in I would do it myself, but I would like it to be by a pro. So, then after it is fixed if I'm not preggo by then I'm most defo seeing the dr I want to see.


----------



## bnporter81

Guess what...I just did a digital OPK and got a smiley face!:happydance::happydance:I'm so happy, my O. days in the past have been sooo much longer than CD 20 before! Wow, keep your FX for me girls!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Great News!!! bnporter I got me FX for you hunni.


----------



## bnporter81

Thanks Hotpink:hugs:I've only ovulated 3 times since October so this is a BIG deal for me, lol.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Start BDing if you can :dust:


----------



## bnporter81

Yeah, I'm going to wake DH up for work here in a couple of hours and let him know:winkwink:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Yay for :sex:ing


----------



## Rachel789

Yayyy get BDing! :happydance:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:rofl: I enjoy seeing +opk and +htp


----------



## Rachel789

Me too hotpink. Especially since it is so rare I ever see a positive opk myself and I have of course never seen a positive HPT myself!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Yeah, but we will all see them soon I pray.


----------



## bnporter81

LOL, a pos. hpt would definitely be much better, but I'll take what I can get!:haha:


----------



## Rachel789

I sure hope so!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

FX for a :bfp:


----------



## bnporter81

Yeah, a BFP for all of us!:thumbup::cloud9:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Oh yeah we can do it.


----------



## cmwilson

Yay bn! Get bding! Hope this is your lucky month!! :happydance:


----------



## littlesara

hi ladies! 

I guess i should join this thread..........seeing as i am currently on CD147!!! :wacko::wacko: just a little about me: i'm 43 (have 5 kiddos, youngest is: 7) DH and I are trying for a sibling for our 7 yearold. my cycles (although i never paid any attention to them, are about 30 days give or take a day. everything was going fine, until we started TTCing last summer. June was good, July was good, August was good, no BFP yet but everything was fine, until Sept. I had started my last semester of nursing school, and was under alot of stress, had gained about 15 pounds throughout the summer and all of a sudden my AF's were only one day! in sept, 1 day, in oct, nothing, in nov, nothing , in Dec 1 day. sooo.......in oct i asked the doc for Provera, and i took it, but never got an AF. only had the one day in dec. so after that.............i took some soy on CD3-7, had some O pains around New years but nothing came of it. got really depressed over the holidays, and decided in feb to try AC/EPO (cause i started having hot flashes,when i gained the weight back in sept). i also went to see a doc and had an ultrasound done, everything came out fine, no problems, good lining etc (the other doc said that provera didn't work for me because i probably was menopausal and had no lining to shed). so after taking AC/EPO for 3 weeks, i started to have actual EWCM and O Pains. also,forgot to add, i stopped taking Benadryl in Feb too because it is a weight gainer and it drys u up (was using as a sleep aid), so we DTD onthe right days, and forthe next two weeks, i had all kinds of symptoms and cramps, but now: over a month later, no BFP, all BFN's , no AF and no cramping,but still having all kinds of symptoms, latest being excessive saliva/metal taste in mouth. i apologize for the length, i'm just really desperate. i don't know what i should do? pay the money for a blood test when it's expensive and it might just be BFN, but yet could be too early too tell still. or take a double dose of provera, or do nothing and stay this way (i'm bloated and fat and depressed)


----------



## raventtc

Okay ladies I am NOT symptom spotting --- it feels like someone is pushing on a pressure point around my right hip (all day long) no matter how i move or sit it still there ???!!!


----------



## bnporter81

littlesara said:


> hi ladies!
> 
> I guess i should join this thread..........seeing as i am currently on CD147!!! :wacko::wacko: just a little about me: i'm 43 (have 5 kiddos, youngest is: 7) DH and I are trying for a sibling for our 7 yearold. my cycles (although i never paid any attention to them, are about 30 days give or take a day. everything was going fine, until we started TTCing last summer. June was good, July was good, August was good, no BFP yet but everything was fine, until Sept. I had started my last semester of nursing school, and was under alot of stress, had gained about 15 pounds throughout the summer and all of a sudden my AF's were only one day! in sept, 1 day, in oct, nothing, in nov, nothing , in Dec 1 day. sooo.......in oct i asked the doc for Provera, and i took it, but never got an AF. only had the one day in dec. so after that.............i took some soy on CD3-7, had some O pains around New years but nothing came of it. got really depressed over the holidays, and decided in feb to try AC/EPO (cause i started having hot flashes,when i gained the weight back in sept). i also went to see a doc and had an ultrasound done, everything came out fine, no problems, good lining etc (the other doc said that provera didn't work for me because i probably was menopausal and had no lining to shed). so after taking AC/EPO for 3 weeks, i started to have actual EWCM and O Pains. also,forgot to add, i stopped taking Benadryl in Feb too because it is a weight gainer and it drys u up (was using as a sleep aid), so we DTD onthe right days, and forthe next two weeks, i had all kinds of symptoms and cramps, but now: over a month later, no BFP, all BFN's , no AF and no cramping,but still having all kinds of symptoms, latest being excessive saliva/metal taste in mouth. i apologize for the length, i'm just really desperate. i don't know what i should do? pay the money for a blood test when it's expensive and it might just be BFN, but yet could be too early too tell still. or take a double dose of provera, or do nothing and stay this way (i'm bloated and fat and depressed)

Hi hon...do you temp or have a chart to look at? I know you mentioned Provera, have you tried using natural progesterone cream as well? I feel like I mention this to everyone...kind of like it's the cure for everything, lol:dohh:But I just know it's helped me before and progesterone is good for you if you're body is lacking it. If you have any kind of lining to shed then I would think progesterone would do it for you and maybe help if your cycles are irregular. If it is menopause then I wouldn't be a lot of help because I don't know if there's any tests or anything doctors do to determine if that's what's going on. In any case, best of luck to you and I hope it gets figured out.:hugs: Oh, and I've heard you can use parsley tea or a lot of vitamin C to bring on a delayed AF. It never worked for me but I know it has worked for others. You can google it and see what you think.


----------



## silmarien

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Wow, porter that is long to wait..
> 
> Do I call this a pos or no
> 
> https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/20120411102058.jpg

I'd say yes. It's almost equal to the test line. 
ETA: I suffer from long cycles brought on by being on Yaz for 8 years straight and just quit it in March. Also just started TTC. I'm already not getting my hopes up because it'll probably be a loooong time before I get any BFP.


----------



## littlesara

bnporter81 said:


> littlesara said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies!
> 
> I guess i should join this thread..........seeing as i am currently on CD147!!! :wacko::wacko: just a little about me: i'm 43 (have 5 kiddos, youngest is: 7) DH and I are trying for a sibling for our 7 yearold. my cycles (although i never paid any attention to them, are about 30 days give or take a day. everything was going fine, until we started TTCing last summer. June was good, July was good, August was good, no BFP yet but everything was fine, until Sept. I had started my last semester of nursing school, and was under alot of stress, had gained about 15 pounds throughout the summer and all of a sudden my AF's were only one day! in sept, 1 day, in oct, nothing, in nov, nothing , in Dec 1 day. sooo.......in oct i asked the doc for Provera, and i took it, but never got an AF. only had the one day in dec. so after that.............i took some soy on CD3-7, had some O pains around New years but nothing came of it. got really depressed over the holidays, and decided in feb to try AC/EPO (cause i started having hot flashes,when i gained the weight back in sept). i also went to see a doc and had an ultrasound done, everything came out fine, no problems, good lining etc (the other doc said that provera didn't work for me because i probably was menopausal and had no lining to shed). so after taking AC/EPO for 3 weeks, i started to have actual EWCM and O Pains. also,forgot to add, i stopped taking Benadryl in Feb too because it is a weight gainer and it drys u up (was using as a sleep aid), so we DTD onthe right days, and forthe next two weeks, i had all kinds of symptoms and cramps, but now: over a month later, no BFP, all BFN's , no AF and no cramping,but still having all kinds of symptoms, latest being excessive saliva/metal taste in mouth. i apologize for the length, i'm just really desperate. i don't know what i should do? pay the money for a blood test when it's expensive and it might just be BFN, but yet could be too early too tell still. or take a double dose of provera, or do nothing and stay this way (i'm bloated and fat and depressed)
> 
> Hi hon...do you temp or have a chart to look at? I know you mentioned Provera, have you tried using natural progesterone cream as well? I feel like I mention this to everyone...kind of like it's the cure for everything, lol:dohh:But I just know it's helped me before and progesterone is good for you if you're body is lacking it. If you have any kind of lining to shed then I would think progesterone would do it for you and maybe help if your cycles are irregular. If it is menopause then I wouldn't be a lot of help because I don't know if there's any tests or anything doctors do to determine if that's what's going on. In any case, best of luck to you and I hope it gets figured out.:hugs: Oh, and I've heard you can use parsley tea or a lot of vitamin C to bring on a delayed AF. It never worked for me but I know it has worked for others. You can google it and see what you think.Click to expand...

thanks for the kind reply. do you think progesterone cream would be the best thing to use, since I might be BFP.....there is always that risk KWIM, i heard that progesterone cream can help support a PG too, ?? just wondering.............


----------



## bnporter81

littlesara, progesterone cream is absolutely safe through pregnancy. I use mine after ovulation through AF just in case I get a BFP because I'm not certain I'm deficient in progesterone but I have a lot of the symptoms of it. Just make sure if you do start using it and find out you're preggers,that you DO NOT stop using it until you go to the doctor and he checks your levels. If you do stop using it, it can cause miscarriage. Good luck!


----------



## bnporter81

if you are just trying to bring on AF then I don't think you should use the progesterone cream and then stop (like you typically would do to bring on AF)because as you said, there's a chance you might be preggo. Only use it and then stop to bring it on if you're sure you are not preggo. Hope I didn't confuse you, lol:wacko:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

littlesara :hi: and welcome to the thread.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

silmarien :hugs:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Will I got my Cross Hairs this morning I say it was my left over LH from the other day.


----------



## raventtc

hi all -- kinda quite right now....just checking in and seeing how everyone is doing?? can't believe its thrusday already!! time is flying by this week for me, this weekend is going to be our only relaxing one since everyone around us is moving and we're helping, so i am going to fully relax and enjoy it!!

:dust:


----------



## rmsh1

Raven your chart looks soooooo good!

I have been laying low, feeling down on the whole TTC thing right now


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Raven when are you going to test your chart looks awesome girl


----------



## NewMrs2011

Hi again everyone

Hope you are all ok? Just thought I would give an update on me...

Still having VERY light bleeding/spotting. This can't possibly be good, it's just not normal. I want to go back to the doctors but I'm too scared, all they ever do is lay in to me about my weight (my weight is a whole other issue I won't go in to just now) so what's the point. All they will say is 'lose weight'. 

I've just had enough of myself now, I feel like I'm letting my husband down and everyone else too. I spent this morning at a soft play area with a lot of family members. All the other ladies were there with their children, every single one of them had either 1, 2 or 3 children and I was there on my own and all that was going through my head was 'why'?

I'm sorry this post has turned in to a bit of a rant but I just need to get it out. I guess it's bad enough not being able to concecive when you are having regular periods and ovulating but when you dont even have that it feels a million times worse. I feel like I am stood at the bottom of a never ending mountaing :cry:


----------



## raventtc

rmsh and newmrs LOTS OF :hugs: to you both :hugs:

I many test this weekend maybe Sunday....i'd be 12dpo?? i don't know i really am scared to tell the truth.....just hate seeing that blank space, but my chart looks good i keep telling my self...funny story this am i was half awake when i was reading my temp and i thought it said 102. i literally about feel out of bed and went into the bathroom and turned on the light and it wasn't even close to 102 but my hubby was like are you ok...you jumped up like something bit you!! haha love him!!


----------



## rmsh1

:hugs: NewMrs!

I hope you feel better soon. I have been quite depressed the last few days due to TTC, trying to snap myself out of it. I would love my cycles to get back to being regular too, I feel like I just cannot know when I will O or anything, and how on earth can I really get pregnant when i do not know what my body is doing :cry: I do wonder if TTC is what is causing my cycles to play up!

I hear all these things about weight being an issue, but I have a friend who can only be described as being obese, and she conceived her little girl with very few problems. I had the opposite problem, where I could never seem to put weight on. but with getting older I have found that easier and I am in the so-called "healthy" range to conceive now


----------



## Diddums

Aww newMrs sorry to hear. I've only just come off bcp but this cycle is already 71 days long and not sure whether I have ovulated yet. Xx


----------



## MommyDream

raventtc said:


> rmsh and newmrs LOTS OF :hugs: to you both :hugs:
> 
> I many test this weekend maybe Sunday....i'd be 12dpo?? i don't know i really am scared to tell the truth.....just hate seeing that blank space, but my chart looks good i keep telling my self...funny story this am i was half awake when i was reading my temp and i thought it said 102. i literally about feel out of bed and went into the bathroom and turned on the light and it wasn't even close to 102 but my hubby was like are you ok...you jumped up like something bit you!! haha love him!!

Gooooo Raven! Your chart is awesome.... So excited :hugs:


----------



## NewMrs2011

I think we should all just go and sit in the corner and :cry::cry::cry: at least that's how I feel today!


----------



## rmsh1

My OH just rang and said he felt like taking me out to dinner tonight, just for no reason. It has put me in tears! he doesn't know how I am feeling, as he would hate for TTC to get me depressed.

And I also feel bad for even saying all this as I know there are people on this thread in particular with more messed up, longer cycles than mine. I have the utmost respect for you ladies that struggle more than I do, I can only hope I am as strong as you


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:hugs: to you NewMrs2011


----------



## MommyDream

Hugs ladies! I had an appt this morning and my doctor said my estrogen was three times higher than normal when I was there a week ago... So I might have already ovulated...? I wish they would have told me that so we would have BD'd more......


----------



## NewMrs2011

rmsh1 said:


> My OH just rang and said he felt like taking me out to dinner tonight, just for no reason. It has put me in tears! he doesn't know how I am feeling, as he would hate for TTC to get me depressed.
> 
> And I also feel bad for even saying all this as I know there are people on this thread in particular with more messed up, longer cycles than mine. I have the utmost respect for you ladies that struggle more than I do, I can only hope I am as strong as you

aww lovely, hope you have a lovely dinner and it cheers you up a bit. I have been a bit over emotional lately, it really doesn't take much to set me off :wacko:


----------



## MommyDream

NewMrs2011 said:


> Hi again everyone
> 
> Hope you are all ok? Just thought I would give an update on me...
> 
> Still having VERY light bleeding/spotting. This can't possibly be good, it's just not normal. I want to go back to the doctors but I'm too scared, all they ever do is lay in to me about my weight (my weight is a whole other issue I won't go in to just now) so what's the point. All they will say is 'lose weight'.
> 
> I've just had enough of myself now, I feel like I'm letting my husband down and everyone else too. I spent this morning at a soft play area with a lot of family members. All the other ladies were there with their children, every single one of them had either 1, 2 or 3 children and I was there on my own and all that was going through my head was 'why'?
> 
> I'm sorry this post has turned in to a bit of a rant but I just need to get it out. I guess it's bad enough not being able to concecive when you are having regular periods and ovulating but when you dont even have that it feels a million times worse. I feel like I am stood at the bottom of a never ending mountaing :cry:

:hugs: hope writing this out helps you a bit.... I feel the same way.


----------



## NewMrs2011

MommyDream said:


> NewMrs2011 said:
> 
> 
> Hi again everyone
> 
> Hope you are all ok? Just thought I would give an update on me...
> 
> Still having VERY light bleeding/spotting. This can't possibly be good, it's just not normal. I want to go back to the doctors but I'm too scared, all they ever do is lay in to me about my weight (my weight is a whole other issue I won't go in to just now) so what's the point. All they will say is 'lose weight'.
> 
> I've just had enough of myself now, I feel like I'm letting my husband down and everyone else too. I spent this morning at a soft play area with a lot of family members. All the other ladies were there with their children, every single one of them had either 1, 2 or 3 children and I was there on my own and all that was going through my head was 'why'?
> 
> I'm sorry this post has turned in to a bit of a rant but I just need to get it out. I guess it's bad enough not being able to concecive when you are having regular periods and ovulating but when you dont even have that it feels a million times worse. I feel like I am stood at the bottom of a never ending mountaing :cry:
> 
> :hugs: hope writing this out helps you a bit.... I feel the same way.Click to expand...

I'm sorry you feel this way too. It's a truly awful feeling. I just hope all our wishes come true some day soon :hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

Raven I know I keep saying this every day but your chart looks amazing! :test: :test: :test:

Newmrs- :hugs: I am sorry you are going through this I know how hard it is. I am on provera to end this cycle and honeslty I haven't had a real shot at getting pregnant since December since I had that weird break through bleeding last cycle that pretty much screwed that cycle up. So I am feeling down as well. Maybe you need to find a new dr. since yours are blowing you off. I don't think that is fair of them, I hope things get better for you soon.

rmsh- :hugs: I hope you o earlier this cycle and your cycle gets back on track. I know how frustrating it is not to know when you will o. This cycle I was getting mad when I was approaching cd40 but in the back of my mind I knew my latest o day was cd40 so I figured I would likely o soon anyway well when CD 40 came and went I realized there is no guarantee and I will never feel confident as to when I will o. It is a crappy feeling all we can do is try our best to keep our heads up and realize stressing is not going to help. It is easier said than done and I have my positive and negative days but it is the best way to appoach this.


----------



## bnporter81

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Will I got my Cross Hairs this morning I say it was my left over LH from the other day.

Yay for crosshairs!


----------



## bnporter81

Lots of :hugs::hugs: for you ladies who are feeling down lately. TTC can be such a long, hard, sad road. I've been feeling the same way lately, too. I do already have children, but it depresses me that it didn't really take much to conceive them and I feel sometimes now like, when in the world will it happen for this one?! And why does my body seem so screwed up now that we're TTC? My cycles didn't get this way until about a month before we started trying:dohh: I've been feeling down and then yesterday, on CD 20 I got a positive OPK (probably from taking soy). I just want to tell you ladies that things can always turn around in the snap of a finger. We have no idea what good things are right around the corner, but we just can't see them yet.:thumbup:Hang in there girls, I believe it will happen for all of us. Maybe when we least expect it.:winkwink:


----------



## Lisa92881

Raven your chart looks like mine did. :)

Big :hugs: to everyone else!!


----------



## foquita

massive :hugs: to newmrs, rmsh and anyone else who is feeling down :hugs: 

congratulations on the positive OPK bethany! :happydance: and congrats on crosshairs hotpink :D 

I had a really shit day yesterday, it was my appointment! I was so excited and hopeful about it and it actually couldn't have gone any worse! :( 

I waited 40 minutes and when i went in the doctor told me that there was nothing wrong with me :wacko: I told her i have been diagnosed with PCOS and she asked who told me that? I said it had been confirmed by abnormal blood tests and an ultrasound and then she said there was nothing she could do for me and she would refer me to assisted conception (thats what I thought i was at the appointment for!), i started crying at that point because I was really upset, I had been waiting since february to see someone and get help and then i was getting told there was nothing she could do :( she just told me to keep trying and I told her i don't ovulate and she was just like 'well you never know' :wacko: as i was gathering my stuff to leave she said to me 'how is your wee one anyway?' :cry: I started crying even harder and told her I don't have any kids :cry: 

it sounds pathetic writing it down but it was awful, I'm no further forward and not going to get any further forward anytime soon :( OH was raging and got the details to complain, we spoke to a really nice woman at reception and she checked my file and it definitely says PCOS and first child so the doctor was either looking at the wrong file or just didnt give a fuck :wacko:


----------



## MommyDream

bnporter81 said:


> Lots of :hugs::hugs: for you ladies who are feeling down lately. TTC can be such a long, hard, sad road. I've been feeling the same way lately, too. I do already have children, but it depresses me that it didn't really take much to conceive them and I feel sometimes now like, when in the world will it happen for this one?! And why does my body seem so screwed up now that we're TTC? My cycles didn't get this way until about a month before we started trying:dohh: I've been feeling down and then yesterday, on CD 20 I got a positive OPK (probably from taking soy). I just want to tell you ladies that things can always turn around in the snap of a finger. We have no idea what good things are right around the corner, but we just can't see them yet.:thumbup:Hang in there girls, I believe it will happen for all of us. Maybe when we least expect it.:winkwink:

Thanks for this! Did you have trouble with your other children? How many do you have? How old are you?

I updated with my latest on my journal.. doctor said I already ovulated - confirmed by blood test. My body is super confused with the progesterone pills and clomid I think - we didn't BD enough because I was expecting to O much later in my cycle. Excuse my language but... FUCK!!! ahhh, this is so annoying! On to my May cycle....


----------



## foquita

raven, your chart looks amazing! :D keeping everything crossed for you :happydance:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

foquita- Just had to say your chart not look pathetic anymore.. :haha: :rofl: Sorry had to say it.


----------



## littlesara

bnporter81 said:


> if you are just trying to bring on AF then I don't think you should use the progesterone cream and then stop (like you typically would do to bring on AF)because as you said, there's a chance you might be preggo. Only use it and then stop to bring it on if you're sure you are not preggo. Hope I didn't confuse you, lol:wacko:

ok so let me get this straight: start using it, and if i do end up testing BFP, continue using it till i see the Doctor? or start using it, and stop when AF arrives, or start using it and stop so AF will arrive? i'm so confused:wacko: i already ordered some but i am confused, sorry..............


----------



## Rachel789

foquita said:


> massive :hugs: to newmrs, rmsh and anyone else who is feeling down :hugs:
> 
> congratulations on the positive OPK bethany! :happydance: and congrats on crosshairs hotpink :D
> 
> I had a really shit day yesterday, it was my appointment! I was so excited and hopeful about it and it actually couldn't have gone any worse! :(
> 
> I waited 40 minutes and when i went in the doctor told me that there was nothing wrong with me :wacko: I told her i have been diagnosed with PCOS and she asked who told me that? I said it had been confirmed by abnormal blood tests and an ultrasound and then she said there was nothing she could do for me and she would refer me to assisted conception (thats what I thought i was at the appointment for!), i started crying at that point because I was really upset, I had been waiting since february to see someone and get help and then i was getting told there was nothing she could do :( she just told me to keep trying and I told her i don't ovulate and she was just like 'well you never know' :wacko: as i was gathering my stuff to leave she said to me 'how is your wee one anyway?' :cry: I started crying even harder and told her I don't have any kids :cry:
> 
> it sounds pathetic writing it down but it was awful, I'm no further forward and not going to get any further forward anytime soon :( OH was raging and got the details to complain, we spoke to a really nice woman at reception and she checked my file and it definitely says PCOS and first child so the doctor was either looking at the wrong file or just didnt give a fuck :wacko:

Grrrr :growlmad: I don't blame you-how frustrating! :hugs: It seems like the dr. may have screwed up and had the wrong chart, that is unacceptable. That is why they are paid good money not to do that crap. I really hope you get your next appointment ASAP and you can get started with help right away.


----------



## foquita

haha hotpink I know! that's a bfp chart right there :haha: 

Rachel, I have to wait on another waiting list now :( so it'll probably be another few months :( xxxx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

FX for you hunni


----------



## Goldenpanther

I had implant removed in feb. 1st period startd cpl days later on 9th march-14th. I was expecting af 6th april bcuz b4 implant my cycles wer 28 days but still no show. Does that mean my cycles are now long? Btw iv had numerous bfn's :(


----------



## NewMrs2011

foquita said:


> massive :hugs: to newmrs, rmsh and anyone else who is feeling down :hugs:
> 
> congratulations on the positive OPK bethany! :happydance: and congrats on crosshairs hotpink :D
> 
> I had a really shit day yesterday, it was my appointment! I was so excited and hopeful about it and it actually couldn't have gone any worse! :(
> 
> I waited 40 minutes and when i went in the doctor told me that there was nothing wrong with me :wacko: I told her i have been diagnosed with PCOS and she asked who told me that? I said it had been confirmed by abnormal blood tests and an ultrasound and then she said there was nothing she could do for me and she would refer me to assisted conception (thats what I thought i was at the appointment for!), i started crying at that point because I was really upset, I had been waiting since february to see someone and get help and then i was getting told there was nothing she could do :( she just told me to keep trying and I told her i don't ovulate and she was just like 'well you never know' :wacko: as i was gathering my stuff to leave she said to me 'how is your wee one anyway?' :cry: I started crying even harder and told her I don't have any kids :cry:
> 
> it sounds pathetic writing it down but it was awful, I'm no further forward and not going to get any further forward anytime soon :( OH was raging and got the details to complain, we spoke to a really nice woman at reception and she checked my file and it definitely says PCOS and first child so the doctor was either looking at the wrong file or just didnt give a fuck :wacko:

That's terrible, what a disgusting way to treat someone. I would have been really upset too. I hope you send a very strongly worded letter of complaint :hugs:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Golden Hope af Shows soon for you


----------



## bnporter81

MommyDream said:


> bnporter81 said:
> 
> 
> Lots of :hugs::hugs: for you ladies who are feeling down lately. TTC can be such a long, hard, sad road. I've been feeling the same way lately, too. I do already have children, but it depresses me that it didn't really take much to conceive them and I feel sometimes now like, when in the world will it happen for this one?! And why does my body seem so screwed up now that we're TTC? My cycles didn't get this way until about a month before we started trying:dohh: I've been feeling down and then yesterday, on CD 20 I got a positive OPK (probably from taking soy). I just want to tell you ladies that things can always turn around in the snap of a finger. We have no idea what good things are right around the corner, but we just can't see them yet.:thumbup:Hang in there girls, I believe it will happen for all of us. Maybe when we least expect it.:winkwink:
> 
> Thanks for this! Did you have trouble with your other children? How many do you have? How old are you?
> 
> I updated with my latest on my journal.. doctor said I already ovulated - confirmed by blood test. My body is super confused with the progesterone pills and clomid I think - we didn't BD enough because I was expecting to O much later in my cycle. Excuse my language but... FUCK!!! ahhh, this is so annoying! On to my May cycle....Click to expand...

Mommydream, I'll be 31 in June. I have 3 children...my daughter took 2 months to conceive, but I was only 19 then so I was pretty young and fertile, lol. My second took about the same and with my last one, I conceived will nursing my second son full time which is unusual. But the first month I ovulated after birth was the month I got pregnant with him. He was a bit of a surprise because I thought nursing full time was pretty reliable contraception. It isn't!:haha: My first 2 children I conceived by just keeping my legs up in the air for about 20 minutes.


----------



## bnporter81

littlesara, yeah I think you've got it right. Use the progesterone continuously if you get a BFP. If not then I would use it for about 10 days...AF might come through on it's own while you use the cream. If not, then after about 10 days I would stop using it for a little while to see if AF starts up.

Nat, that is so awful about your appointment! It definitely sounds like somebody is screwed up and didn't know what they were talking about! Bless your heart I hope you can get in to see a DIFFERENT doctor sometime soon who will actually help you instead of just telling you to keep trying and that there's nothing wrong with you. Geez, ridiculous:wacko::growlmad:


----------



## foquita

NewMrs2011 said:


> foquita said:
> 
> 
> massive :hugs: to newmrs, rmsh and anyone else who is feeling down :hugs:
> 
> congratulations on the positive OPK bethany! :happydance: and congrats on crosshairs hotpink :D
> 
> I had a really shit day yesterday, it was my appointment! I was so excited and hopeful about it and it actually couldn't have gone any worse! :(
> 
> I waited 40 minutes and when i went in the doctor told me that there was nothing wrong with me :wacko: I told her i have been diagnosed with PCOS and she asked who told me that? I said it had been confirmed by abnormal blood tests and an ultrasound and then she said there was nothing she could do for me and she would refer me to assisted conception (thats what I thought i was at the appointment for!), i started crying at that point because I was really upset, I had been waiting since february to see someone and get help and then i was getting told there was nothing she could do :( she just told me to keep trying and I told her i don't ovulate and she was just like 'well you never know' :wacko: as i was gathering my stuff to leave she said to me 'how is your wee one anyway?' :cry: I started crying even harder and told her I don't have any kids :cry:
> 
> it sounds pathetic writing it down but it was awful, I'm no further forward and not going to get any further forward anytime soon :( OH was raging and got the details to complain, we spoke to a really nice woman at reception and she checked my file and it definitely says PCOS and first child so the doctor was either looking at the wrong file or just didnt give a fuck :wacko:
> 
> That's terrible, what a disgusting way to treat someone. I would have been really upset too. I hope you send a very strongly worded letter of complaint :hugs:Click to expand...

i wrote a massive complaint and i'm sending it tomorrow so hopefully i'll be able to get an appointment quicker! i doubt it though, i don't think i can just skip the queue but i have had enough patience already so i just have to keep being patient i think! :wacko:



Hotpink_Mom said:


> FX for you hunni

thank you :hugs:



bnporter81 said:


> littlesara, yeah I think you've got it right. Use the progesterone continuously if you get a BFP. If not then I would use it for about 10 days...AF might come through on it's own while you use the cream. If not, then after about 10 days I would stop using it for a little while to see if AF starts up.
> 
> Nat, that is so awful about your appointment! It definitely sounds like somebody is screwed up and didn't know what they were talking about! Bless your heart I hope you can get in to see a DIFFERENT doctor sometime soon who will actually help you instead of just telling you to keep trying and that there's nothing wrong with you. Geez, ridiculous:wacko::growlmad:

maybe she was new or something, whatever it is she fucked up and obviously was looking at someone else's file! :( SO ANNOYING! as i have been waiting since february to see someone! more waiting. i have to continue to be zen :kiss:


----------



## foquita

i'm going to need all your help girlies in the next few weeks with my chart! :thumbup:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

That fine with me love stalking charts


----------



## bnporter81

We'll be here for you, Nat:hugs:


----------



## rmsh1

foquita said:


> i'm going to need all your help girlies in the next few weeks with my chart! :thumbup:

Grrrrr your doctor makes me mad!!! How can they stuff up bad like that and not even try to fix it?? I hope your complaint letter gets results

We will all stalk your chart I am sure


----------



## foquita

thanks lovely girlies :hugs: 

rmsh, is it tonight you're going out for dinner? if so, enjoy yourself and i hope it takes your mind off TTC for a few hours! :hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

If they screwed up I don't see how they could make you wait a few months again to see someone. The dr. that messed up should come in early or stay later to accommodate you if need be. That is BS I would demand they see you asap it isnt your fault they messed up, why should you suffer? Maybe they can make it a priority to at least give you the first appointment if someone has to cancel last minute.


----------



## foquita

i wrote a big long complaint letter and said at the end i wanted an explanation as to why it happened, an apology and the earliest appointment possible with the assisted conception unit so hopefully they will actually do something! 

i lifted the template for the letter off the internet so it was pretty good IMO :haha:


----------



## rmsh1

foquita said:


> thanks lovely girlies :hugs:
> 
> rmsh, is it tonight you're going out for dinner? if so, enjoy yourself and i hope it takes your mind off TTC for a few hours! :hugs:

Yes we did go out for dinner, to a great czech restaurant we like. It was good, but my stomach is about ready to explode.....


----------



## foquita

rmsh1 said:


> foquita said:
> 
> 
> thanks lovely girlies :hugs:
> 
> rmsh, is it tonight you're going out for dinner? if so, enjoy yourself and i hope it takes your mind off TTC for a few hours! :hugs:
> 
> Yes we did go out for dinner, to a great czech restaurant we like. It was good, but my stomach is about ready to explode.....Click to expand...

ooohhh a czech restaurant! i would love to go there, we don't have any of them in glasgow that i know of. i lurrrve trying new food and eating different stuff. i'm jealous :)


----------



## rmsh1

Czech food is amazing, but you must like meat, and big portions. I had pork goulash, OH had pork knuckle. It is one of our most fave places to go to, and is really close to our house. We go there probably once a month LOL

Show us your letter template!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I wonder how long my LP is going to be??? Ugh Hate long cycles.


----------



## foquita

aw i don't eat meat anymore :( no veggie friendly options then? i see you are in london, i'm going to london on holiday in november so looking for yummy places to eat :D i'll post my letter in a minute, just going to find it.


----------



## foquita

here it is :) i actually added some stuff into it and split it into paragraphs, tidied it up a bit but that was on a computer in work so i don't have it. just copied and pasted this from my journal :) 


Spoiler
Dear....., 

I am writing to complain about the treatment I received from a female gynaecologist at the Gynaecology Outpatients department on the 11th April 2012. Unfortunately I didn't take a note of her name because I was so upset when leaving the appointment but I hope you will be able to find out who it was. 

After being diagnosed with polycystic ovaries syndrome on 14/02/2012, I was told by my GP on 14/03/2012 that I was being referred to the Assisted Conception Unit. However, the letter I received was for Gynaecology but I assumed that it was the same department as ACU. 

I waited forty minutes to be seen at my appointment this morning and when I got into the room I was told by the doctor that there were no problems with my blood tests (which I had at the end of January) apart from a slight progesterone problem. I told her that this information was incorrect and that I had been diagnosed with PCOS after abnormal blood results and an ultrasound, she then asked me who had told me that I had PCOS, as if I was making it up or had been misdiagnosed. When I explained to her how and when I had been diagnosed, she told me that there was nothing they could do for me and recommended that I go to my GP for blood tests for rubella and chlamydia . It was really obvious at that point that the doctor had either not bothered reading my file or was reading the wrong file. I started crying, I had waited four weeks for this appointment only to be told that there was nothing she could do for me. She apologised for the appointment being 'a disappointment' and told me to go away and 'keep trying myself' to which I replied telling her that I don't ovulate so the chances of me being able to conceive naturally are slim to none. Her response to that was something along the lines of 'well, you never know'. Surely a gynaecologist should understand what slim to none chances are? I am well aware that a miracle might happen between now and me being referred to assisted conception but the chances of it are slim. As I was gathering my stuff together to leave the room, she asked me 'how is your wee one anyway?'. I don't have any children, I had been referred to her because of the great difficulty I am having in conceiving my first child so I thought this was unbelievably insensitive. By the time I left the room I was extremely upset and crying. My partner and I went to the Reception and Admissions in the main foyer to ask for advice and a very kind and considerate member of staff gave me your details. She also checked my file to make sure that the mistake wasn't there and sure enough, it said that I was trying to conceive my first child and I had been diagnosed with PCOS. 

I would like the following points addressed in response to this complaint:

-The doctor had clearly got files mixed up and was looking at someone else's instead of mine. Surely in an area as sensitive and personal as gynaecology they should be taking more care with things like this? I would have thought that this would be the first thing they would check, especially when the result is causing unnecessary distress to a woman who is having difficulty conceiving by asking her how her child is, not to mention telling a woman with polycystic ovaries that there is nothing wrong with her. I also don't like the idea that they could pull my file up for someone else and give them personal details about me.
-I have been waiting a month for an appointment only to be told that there is nothing they can do for me, is more care not taken to ensure that patients are being referred to the right area? I feel like I have got nowhere between being diagnosed in February and having this appointment in April. I will now have to wait on a waiting list for an appointment at the ACU, causing me further distress.

As a result of this complaint, I would now like an explanation of what happened, an apology and the earliest appointment with ACU possible to make up for the time that I have wasted waiting for the wrong appointment and the distress caused by the treatment I received from the gynaecologist.

I look forward to your acknowledgement of this letter. I would like you to carry out a full investigation into my concerns and provide a response in accordance with the NHS Complaints Procedure within 20 days. Please do not hesitate to contact me if you need any further details.


----------



## foquita

Hotpink_Mom said:


> I wonder how long my LP is going to be??? Ugh Hate long cycles.

how long is it usually? does it change month to month?


----------



## Rachel789

I think that letter is perfect. If that doesn't get them to respond and care about how you feel I don't know what would!


----------



## bnporter81

Yeah, that's a great letter. If I had been your doctor I'd feel about 2 inches tall after that letter, lol:haha: Well, if I had been your doctor, though, I wouldn't have behaved that way. I hope you get an answer back soon along with another appointment with someone who knows what they're doing!:thumbup:


----------



## cmwilson

Rmsh and Newmrs - I'm sorry you are feeling down. I've been there so many times so I know how you feel. :hugs: I hope you both O soon.

Raven - Your chart looks AWESOME! I hope this thread will be getting a BFP very soon!! :happydance:

MommyDream - Already ovulated?! When? During AF? How was your clomid experience, any side effects?

Nat - I'm still pissed about your appointment! I can't believe that! I would keep calling until they give you an appointment, the jerks. :growlmad: Hope you are feeling a little better. :hugs: I can't wait to stalk your chart. :winkwink:

I have my ultrasound tomorrow to see if I have any eggys brewing. I'm so nervous that I won't ovulate. I got another negative opk today. I have had some watery/stretchy cm but i just can't tell if it is EWCM or DH's, ummm, leftovers. So confusing!! :wacko: Trying to stay positive though. :thumbup:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

foquita said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> I wonder how long my LP is going to be??? Ugh Hate long cycles.
> 
> how long is it usually? does it change month to month?Click to expand...

Yeah, it has never been longer than 15dpo though


----------



## whigfield

foquita said:


> here it is :) i actually added some stuff into it and split it into paragraphs, tidied it up a bit but that was on a computer in work so i don't have it. just copied and pasted this from my journal :)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> Dear.....,
> 
> I am writing to complain about the treatment I received from a female gynaecologist at the Gynaecology Outpatients department on the 11th April 2012. Unfortunately I didn't take a note of her name because I was so upset when leaving the appointment but I hope you will be able to find out who it was.
> 
> After being diagnosed with polycystic ovaries syndrome on 14/02/2012, I was told by my GP on 14/03/2012 that I was being referred to the Assisted Conception Unit. However, the letter I received was for Gynaecology but I assumed that it was the same department as ACU.
> 
> I waited forty minutes to be seen at my appointment this morning and when I got into the room I was told by the doctor that there were no problems with my blood tests (which I had at the end of January) apart from a slight progesterone problem. I told her that this information was incorrect and that I had been diagnosed with PCOS after abnormal blood results and an ultrasound, she then asked me who had told me that I had PCOS, as if I was making it up or had been misdiagnosed. When I explained to her how and when I had been diagnosed, she told me that there was nothing they could do for me and recommended that I go to my GP for blood tests for rubella and chlamydia . It was really obvious at that point that the doctor had either not bothered reading my file or was reading the wrong file. I started crying, I had waited four weeks for this appointment only to be told that there was nothing she could do for me. She apologised for the appointment being 'a disappointment' and told me to go away and 'keep trying myself' to which I replied telling her that I don't ovulate so the chances of me being able to conceive naturally are slim to none. Her response to that was something along the lines of 'well, you never know'. Surely a gynaecologist should understand what slim to none chances are? I am well aware that a miracle might happen between now and me being referred to assisted conception but the chances of it are slim. As I was gathering my stuff together to leave the room, she asked me 'how is your wee one anyway?'. I don't have any children, I had been referred to her because of the great difficulty I am having in conceiving my first child so I thought this was unbelievably insensitive. By the time I left the room I was extremely upset and crying. My partner and I went to the Reception and Admissions in the main foyer to ask for advice and a very kind and considerate member of staff gave me your details. She also checked my file to make sure that the mistake wasn't there and sure enough, it said that I was trying to conceive my first child and I had been diagnosed with PCOS.
> 
> I would like the following points addressed in response to this complaint:
> 
> -The doctor had clearly got files mixed up and was looking at someone else's instead of mine. Surely in an area as sensitive and personal as gynaecology they should be taking more care with things like this? I would have thought that this would be the first thing they would check, especially when the result is causing unnecessary distress to a woman who is having difficulty conceiving by asking her how her child is, not to mention telling a woman with polycystic ovaries that there is nothing wrong with her. I also don't like the idea that they could pull my file up for someone else and give them personal details about me.
> -I have been waiting a month for an appointment only to be told that there is nothing they can do for me, is more care not taken to ensure that patients are being referred to the right area? I feel like I have got nowhere between being diagnosed in February and having this appointment in April. I will now have to wait on a waiting list for an appointment at the ACU, causing me further distress.
> 
> As a result of this complaint, I would now like an explanation of what happened, an apology and the earliest appointment with ACU possible to make up for the time that I have wasted waiting for the wrong appointment and the distress caused by the treatment I received from the gynaecologist.
> 
> I look forward to your acknowledgement of this letter. I would like you to carry out a full investigation into my concerns and provide a response in accordance with the NHS Complaints Procedure within 20 days. Please do not hesitate to contact me if you need any further details.

Oh my goodness foq!! How did I miss this?! I'm so sorry that happened :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## whigfield

Hotpink_Mom said:


> foquita said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> I wonder how long my LP is going to be??? Ugh Hate long cycles.
> 
> how long is it usually? does it change month to month?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, it has never been longer than 15dpo thoughClick to expand...

Hope you get a REALLY long LP because you get a BFP this cycle!! :thumbup:


----------



## whigfield

cmwilson said:


> Rmsh and Newmrs - I'm sorry you are feeling down. I've been there so many times so I know how you feel. :hugs: I hope you both O soon.
> 
> Raven - Your chart looks AWESOME! I hope this thread will be getting a BFP very soon!! :happydance:
> 
> MommyDream - Already ovulated?! When? During AF? How was your clomid experience, any side effects?
> 
> Nat - I'm still pissed about your appointment! I can't believe that! I would keep calling until they give you an appointment, the jerks. :growlmad: Hope you are feeling a little better. :hugs: I can't wait to stalk your chart. :winkwink:
> 
> I have my ultrasound tomorrow to see if I have any eggys brewing. I'm so nervous that I won't ovulate. I got another negative opk today. I have had some watery/stretchy cm but i just can't tell if it is EWCM or DH's, ummm, leftovers. So confusing!! :wacko: Trying to stay positive though. :thumbup:

Fingers crossed you are cooking some eggs! :happydance:


----------



## whigfield

foquita said:


> i'm going to need all your help girlies in the next few weeks with my chart! :thumbup:

Happy to assist... Let the intense chart stalking begin! :haha:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

whigfield said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foquita said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> I wonder how long my LP is going to be??? Ugh Hate long cycles.
> 
> how long is it usually? does it change month to month?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, it has never been longer than 15dpo thoughClick to expand...
> 
> Hope you get a REALLY long LP because you get a BFP this cycle!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

No, that's not going to happen this cycle hoping for next cycle though.


----------



## whigfield

Hotpink_Mom said:


> whigfield said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foquita said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> I wonder how long my LP is going to be??? Ugh Hate long cycles.
> 
> how long is it usually? does it change month to month?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, it has never been longer than 15dpo thoughClick to expand...
> 
> Hope you get a REALLY long LP because you get a BFP this cycle!! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> No, that's not going to happen this cycle hoping for next cycle though.Click to expand...

In which case, I hope that you have a nice healthy 10-12 days. :hugs:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

whigfield said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whigfield said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foquita said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> I wonder how long my LP is going to be??? Ugh Hate long cycles.
> 
> how long is it usually? does it change month to month?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, it has never been longer than 15dpo thoughClick to expand...
> 
> Hope you get a REALLY long LP because you get a BFP this cycle!! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> No, that's not going to happen this cycle hoping for next cycle though.Click to expand...
> 
> In which case, I hope that you have a nice healthy 10-12 days. :hugs:Click to expand...

More like maybe 14 :thumbup:


----------



## rmsh1

foquita said:


> aw i don't eat meat anymore :( no veggie friendly options then? i see you are in london, i'm going to london on holiday in november so looking for yummy places to eat :D i'll post my letter in a minute, just going to find it.

Oh yes they have veggie options! Deep fried camembert for one! Oh the calories.....
Yep I am in London
I will let you know some good places to eat in London, or go for a drink, let me know what area you will be staying in


----------



## rmsh1

foquita said:


> here it is :) i actually added some stuff into it and split it into paragraphs, tidied it up a bit but that was on a computer in work so i don't have it. just copied and pasted this from my journal :)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> Dear.....,
> 
> I am writing to complain about the treatment I received from a female gynaecologist at the Gynaecology Outpatients department on the 11th April 2012. Unfortunately I didn't take a note of her name because I was so upset when leaving the appointment but I hope you will be able to find out who it was.
> 
> After being diagnosed with polycystic ovaries syndrome on 14/02/2012, I was told by my GP on 14/03/2012 that I was being referred to the Assisted Conception Unit. However, the letter I received was for Gynaecology but I assumed that it was the same department as ACU.
> 
> I waited forty minutes to be seen at my appointment this morning and when I got into the room I was told by the doctor that there were no problems with my blood tests (which I had at the end of January) apart from a slight progesterone problem. I told her that this information was incorrect and that I had been diagnosed with PCOS after abnormal blood results and an ultrasound, she then asked me who had told me that I had PCOS, as if I was making it up or had been misdiagnosed. When I explained to her how and when I had been diagnosed, she told me that there was nothing they could do for me and recommended that I go to my GP for blood tests for rubella and chlamydia . It was really obvious at that point that the doctor had either not bothered reading my file or was reading the wrong file. I started crying, I had waited four weeks for this appointment only to be told that there was nothing she could do for me. She apologised for the appointment being 'a disappointment' and told me to go away and 'keep trying myself' to which I replied telling her that I don't ovulate so the chances of me being able to conceive naturally are slim to none. Her response to that was something along the lines of 'well, you never know'. Surely a gynaecologist should understand what slim to none chances are? I am well aware that a miracle might happen between now and me being referred to assisted conception but the chances of it are slim. As I was gathering my stuff together to leave the room, she asked me 'how is your wee one anyway?'. I don't have any children, I had been referred to her because of the great difficulty I am having in conceiving my first child so I thought this was unbelievably insensitive. By the time I left the room I was extremely upset and crying. My partner and I went to the Reception and Admissions in the main foyer to ask for advice and a very kind and considerate member of staff gave me your details. She also checked my file to make sure that the mistake wasn't there and sure enough, it said that I was trying to conceive my first child and I had been diagnosed with PCOS.
> 
> I would like the following points addressed in response to this complaint:
> 
> -The doctor had clearly got files mixed up and was looking at someone else's instead of mine. Surely in an area as sensitive and personal as gynaecology they should be taking more care with things like this? I would have thought that this would be the first thing they would check, especially when the result is causing unnecessary distress to a woman who is having difficulty conceiving by asking her how her child is, not to mention telling a woman with polycystic ovaries that there is nothing wrong with her. I also don't like the idea that they could pull my file up for someone else and give them personal details about me.
> -I have been waiting a month for an appointment only to be told that there is nothing they can do for me, is more care not taken to ensure that patients are being referred to the right area? I feel like I have got nowhere between being diagnosed in February and having this appointment in April. I will now have to wait on a waiting list for an appointment at the ACU, causing me further distress.
> 
> As a result of this complaint, I would now like an explanation of what happened, an apology and the earliest appointment with ACU possible to make up for the time that I have wasted waiting for the wrong appointment and the distress caused by the treatment I received from the gynaecologist.
> 
> I look forward to your acknowledgement of this letter. I would like you to carry out a full investigation into my concerns and provide a response in accordance with the NHS Complaints Procedure within 20 days. Please do not hesitate to contact me if you need any further details.

Brilliant letter, saya everything you need, hope it gets results :hugs:


----------



## MrsDavo

Hi ladies,

It's been a long time since I came on to tell you I had a bfp. 

I've had 2 lots of bleeding and went for an emergency scan yesterday. We were supposed to be 11+4, and they told us the baby stopped growing around 7-8 weeks. 

Devestated is not the word. 

X


----------



## Diddums

Aww Mrs Davo sorry to hear :( hugs for you an your family xx


----------



## Diddums

Morning ladies. Second day of high temp for me. Hopefully high temp tomorrow morning confirming ov. Only bd three days before ov so doubt will get a bfp but glad I be able to start a new cycle. Any weekend plans? Hubby and I are just chilling as our Little furrbaby was neutered a couple days ago and isn't allowed much exercise xx


----------



## Rachel789

MrsDavo said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> It's been a long time since I came on to tell you I had a bfp.
> 
> I've had 2 lots of bleeding and went for an emergency scan yesterday. We were supposed to be 11+4, and they told us the baby stopped growing around 7-8 weeks.
> 
> Devestated is not the word.
> 
> X

I am so sorry to hear this :hugs: :cry:


----------



## MommyDream

cmwilson said:


> MommyDream - Already ovulated?! When? During AF? How was your clomid experience, any side effects?
> 
> Nat - I'm still pissed about your appointment! I can't believe that! I would keep calling until they give you an appointment, the jerks. :growlmad: Hope you are feeling a little better. :hugs: I can't wait to stalk your chart. :winkwink:
> 
> I have my ultrasound tomorrow to see if I have any eggys brewing. I'm so nervous that I won't ovulate. I got another negative opk today. I have had some watery/stretchy cm but i just can't tell if it is EWCM or DH's, ummm, leftovers. So confusing!! :wacko: Trying to stay positive though. :thumbup:

I might have ovulated on cd 7 or 8 according to the doc... Very strange to say the least!

Let me know how your ultrasound goes'


----------



## MommyDream

MrsDavo said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> It's been a long time since I came on to tell you I had a bfp.
> 
> I've had 2 lots of bleeding and went for an emergency scan yesterday. We were supposed to be 11+4, and they told us the baby stopped growing around 7-8 weeks.
> 
> Devestated is not the word.
> 
> X

:hugs: So sorry for your loss...


----------



## raventtc

:hugs: mrsdavo :hugs:


----------



## bnporter81

So sorry for you MrsDavo:hugs:Feel better soon


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:hugs: MrsDavo


----------



## bnporter81

Well, girls, FF gave me crosshairs today saying I'm 3dpo, but I think I'm only 2 because the day that it's saying I ovulated on, the OPK for days leading up to it was negative:wacko:I didn't get a positive OPK until Wednesday. I'm a little concerned because I was thinking we had at least BD'd the day right before ovulation and now it's showing that it would have been the day after ovulation had already taken place. :growlmad:


----------



## Rachel789

MommyDream said:


> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> MommyDream - Already ovulated?! When? During AF? How was your clomid experience, any side effects?
> 
> Nat - I'm still pissed about your appointment! I can't believe that! I would keep calling until they give you an appointment, the jerks. :growlmad: Hope you are feeling a little better. :hugs: I can't wait to stalk your chart. :winkwink:
> 
> I have my ultrasound tomorrow to see if I have any eggys brewing. I'm so nervous that I won't ovulate. I got another negative opk today. I have had some watery/stretchy cm but i just can't tell if it is EWCM or DH's, ummm, leftovers. So confusing!! :wacko: Trying to stay positive though. :thumbup:
> 
> I might have ovulated on cd 7 or 8 according to the doc... Very strange to say the least!
> 
> Let me know how your ultrasound goes'Click to expand...

That's crazy, did the doc say why they thought you o'ed so early? I would think it isnt good to o that early right?


----------



## Rachel789

Why is it that someone like me, who is one of the most impatient people I know, stuck with long cycles? How torturous is that to do to someone with a personality like me? I know no one wants long cycles, but I am impatient about everything in life so this just drives me crazy. I drive my DH crazy and he always tells me to chill out and just wait, well some days I feel better and some days I am going crazy with impatience! :wacko:

I was just sitting here thinking about how long until I have a real shot at getting pregnant again. My last provera is tomorrow so lets say i get AF by the end of next week and start a new cycle. Then I have my ultra sound and IF no cysts and IF doc doesnt want to run anymore tests maybe she will prescribe me clomid for my next cycle, but who knows when that will be? I am sure my next cycle will be like my last three which is almost 2 months long and will likely have to be ended by provera or I will have to wait it out, soooo at the absolute earliest I may have a shot at getting pregnant in June, which would be my first real try since December!

Do any of you know when is the earliest I can take provera to end my cycle for next cycle? If I get prescribed the clomid I will be anxious to start it, I am thinking maybe give my body until CD late 20s then just say screw it and take the provera. I know I shouldn't be thinking like this because it is driving me more crazy but I guess I am just having one of those days :cry:


----------



## Rachel789

And to top it off I REALLLLY want to try soy when I get AF after this provera but I am hesitant because I may be starting clomid soon and I don't know what other tests my dr. may want to run on me so I don't want the soy to skew any tests. My DH doesnt really want me to take the soy, he wants me to be patient and let the dr. do her thing, but the thought of another wasted cycle makes me want to cry. By time June comes around I will have been TTC for almost a year :(


----------



## bnporter81

Rachel789 said:


> And to top it off I REALLLLY want to try soy when I get AF after this provera but I am hesitant because I may be starting clomid soon and I don't know what other tests my dr. may want to run on me so I don't want the soy to skew any tests. My DH doesnt really want me to take the soy, he wants me to be patient and let the dr. do her thing, but the thought of another wasted cycle makes me want to cry. By time June comes around I will have been TTC for almost a year :(

Rachel, when is it you're supposed to go back to the doctor to see about the clomid?


----------



## cmwilson

I'm so sorry Mrs.Davo. :hugs:

Rachel - I'm not sure when you can take the Provera but I would say if you don't O by day 25 you could take Provera again and start Clomid.

Friday the 13th was definitely unlucky for me. I had my day 13 ultrasound and I have no mature follicles. :cry: To top it all off they told me I have PCO which is PCOS without the being overweight and hormonal stuff. :cry: So I am going in again on Cd 18 to see if any of the follicles have matured but if they haven't I start Provera again and they will be upping my dose of Clomid. I'm so disappointed and upset. I'm worried that Clomid won't work for me, just feeling really low. :cry:


----------



## MommyDream

Rachel - the doctor doesn't know why I ovulated that early... there's no real explanation. I just wish we BD'd more. DH feels pressure to perform when I tell him we have to on certain dates, so I thought we'd take a break until the clomid kicked in... dumb

Caroline - so sorry there's no mature follicles... but don't lose hope! You still have a chance that they'll see some on CD 18? Hugs!


----------



## bnporter81

Sorry Caroline:hugs:Hopefully it will change before next time. FX for you:flower:


----------



## Rachel789

bnporter81 said:


> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> And to top it off I REALLLLY want to try soy when I get AF after this provera but I am hesitant because I may be starting clomid soon and I don't know what other tests my dr. may want to run on me so I don't want the soy to skew any tests. My DH doesnt really want me to take the soy, he wants me to be patient and let the dr. do her thing, but the thought of another wasted cycle makes me want to cry. By time June comes around I will have been TTC for almost a year :(
> 
> Rachel, when is it you're supposed to go back to the doctor to see about the clomid?Click to expand...

My appointment is 2 weeks from today, April 27th. That is when I have my ultra sound and straight after the ultra sound I meet with the dr. to go over my blood and ultra sound results. If she sees cysts she mentioned putting me on bcp for 3 months to shrink them before clomid :wacko:

So I am guessing I will be somewhere around CD 8-10ish when I have my appointment...


----------



## bnporter81

If the doctor wants to put you on BC are you going to go that route or try the soy?


----------



## Rachel789

cmwilson said:


> I'm so sorry Mrs.Davo. :hugs:
> 
> Rachel - I'm not sure when you can take the Provera but I would say if you don't O by day 25 you could take Provera again and start Clomid.
> 
> Friday the 13th was definitely unlucky for me. I had my day 13 ultrasound and I have no mature follicles. :cry: To top it all off they told me I have PCO which is PCOS without the being overweight and hormonal stuff. :cry: So I am going in again on Cd 18 to see if any of the follicles have matured but if they haven't I start Provera again and they will be upping my dose of Clomid. I'm so disappointed and upset. I'm worried that Clomid won't work for me, just feeling really low. :cry:

I am so sorry they did not see any mature follicles :( Don't feel too down yet, maybe it will just take a little longer, or maybe worst case scenario you just need a higher dose to get a reaction and next cycle will work. I understand you feel upset as I would too, try to keep your head up and look forward to the 18th :hugs: 

So since you have PCO does that mean you have cysts on your ovaries? Your dr. didn't say it was necessary to go on BCP to shrink them before taking clomid again? That is the first thing my dr. wants to do if I have cysts. I am completely against doing it but maybe that is needed for the clomid to have a better chance of working, maybe the cysts prevent it from working right? I am not 100% sure I am going to ask my dr. more questions at my next appointment but I would think that's why she would want to do that.


----------



## Rachel789

bnporter81 said:


> If the doctor wants to put you on BC are you going to go that route or try the soy?

That is a good question, I can't decide what I would do because I REALLY don't want to have to go back on bcp for 3 months that is too long maybe a month I could handle. But if I have cysts would that mean the soy or clomid won't be as affective? Or maybe it isn't safe to take soy or clomid with cysts? These are questions I would like to get answered somehow...


----------



## bnporter81

Rachel789 said:


> bnporter81 said:
> 
> 
> If the doctor wants to put you on BC are you going to go that route or try the soy?
> 
> That is a good question, I can't decide what I would do because I REALLY don't want to have to go back on bcp for 3 months that is too long maybe a month I could handle. But if I have cysts would that mean the soy or clomid won't be as affective? Or maybe it isn't safe to take soy or clomid with cysts? These are questions I would like to get answered somehow...Click to expand...

Yeah..I don't really have any good answers, but I'm sure a lot of women have PCOS and have conceived with the soy. I hope you don't have to go on the BC. I imagine it would feel like a step back and be frustrating, but if ultimately that's the only answer then I hope it works out for you. Fingers crossed you'll be cyst free.:hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

I read on this website how it works with cysts in regards to clomid https://www.babyzone.com/getting-pregnant/infertility/clomid-and-ovarian-cysts_77650

And I also read that clomid can causes cysts for some people so maybe that is another reason if you already have cysts they want to get rid of them before starting it. I would think the same thing would apply for soy since it acts like clomid?


----------



## cmwilson

Rachel789 said:


> I read on this website how it works with cysts in regards to clomid https://www.babyzone.com/getting-pregnant/infertility/clomid-and-ovarian-cysts_77650
> 
> And I also read that clomid can causes cysts for some people so maybe that is another reason if you already have cysts they want to get rid of them before starting it. I would think the same thing would apply for soy since it acts like clomid?

Rach - My doc didn't say I had to take bcp to shrink them. It was my understanding that rather than cysts they are more like lazy follicles where the follicles start to grow but then just stop and never pop out of the ovary. I'm hoping that with a higher dose something will kick my lazy follicles in the butt.


----------



## Goldenpanther

Well i did say i wud update on my status.
7days late, 22 dpo. Blood results for hcg negative. Still waiting for af.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Golden hope AF comes soon so you can start a new cycle


----------



## foquita

I'm so sorry to hear that mrsdavo, massive hugs to you and your DH :hugs: :hugs: 

caroline, I'm so sorry :hugs: I'm keeping everything crossed that when you go back in next week there will be some follicles maturing! maybe you just need a higher dose of clomid :hugs: you know my inbox is open if you need a chat :hugs:

thanks for all the comments on my letter, I sent it away today so hopefully I'll hear back soon :) 

I had a massive glob of ewcm today when I wiped, the biggest I've had since november and only the third time I have had ewcm like that :shock: I had cramps/pains yesterday and today and when we :sex: last night it was uncomfortable for me, like I could feel my cervix? I'm praying it means something good because I'm not going to be getting any medical help for a while!


----------



## foquita

and yeah, they are lazy follicles :) it's like mine are all holding hands round the edges like 'NOOOO, YOU JUMP FIRST, NO I'M TOO SCARED...YOU GO AND I'LL FOLLOW, NO WAY, I'M NOT GOING FIRST...HAVE YOU SEEN HOW FAR WE'VE GOT TO FALL?!?' 

:rofl:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

OMG, :rofl:


----------



## bnporter81

LOL, that was hilarious:haha:

That's kind of how it felt for me the other day when DH and I BD'd and I was about to O. Felt like something was low and like he was hitting against it. Probably a good sign....I hope.:wacko:I've never done anything with cervix positions.


----------



## bnporter81

I know I've already mentioned it and don't want to bug anyone, but could someone please look at my chart and let me know what you think? I think I ovulated probably on the 11th, like during the night because my OPK went from positive at 4 p.m. to negative by 6. So I think I ovulated sometime after that during the night of the 11th, but FF says I ovulated a day earlier than that, but I didn't get a pos. OPK then.:wacko:


----------



## foquita

rmsh1 said:


> foquita said:
> 
> 
> aw i don't eat meat anymore :( no veggie friendly options then? i see you are in london, i'm going to london on holiday in november so looking for yummy places to eat :D i'll post my letter in a minute, just going to find it.
> 
> Oh yes they have veggie options! Deep fried camembert for one! Oh the calories.....
> Yep I am in London
> I will let you know some good places to eat in London, or go for a drink, let me know what area you will be staying inClick to expand...

we're staying near swiss cottage :D but we will be all over london :) i'm so jealous that you live there!



Diddums said:


> Morning ladies. Second day of high temp for me. Hopefully high temp tomorrow morning confirming ov. Only bd three days before ov so doubt will get a bfp but glad I be able to start a new cycle. Any weekend plans? Hubby and I are just chilling as our Little furrbaby was neutered a couple days ago and isn't allowed much exercise xx

you never know diddums, it only takes one sperm! :) what kind of furbaby? hope he/she is ok after being neutered :hugs: they said my cat would be acting weird after it but he was his usual crazy self...only i got up in the morning and found a wee pile of sick behind the couch so he was obviously putting a brave face on it LOL! :) 

i'm working tomorrow then chilling the rest of the time, get some housework and cooking done :) 



Rachel789 said:


> Why is it that someone like me, who is one of the most impatient people I know, stuck with long cycles? How torturous is that to do to someone with a personality like me? I know no one wants long cycles, but I am impatient about everything in life so this just drives me crazy. I drive my DH crazy and he always tells me to chill out and just wait, well some days I feel better and some days I am going crazy with impatience! :wacko:
> 
> I was just sitting here thinking about how long until I have a real shot at getting pregnant again. My last provera is tomorrow so lets say i get AF by the end of next week and start a new cycle. Then I have my ultra sound and IF no cysts and IF doc doesnt want to run anymore tests maybe she will prescribe me clomid for my next cycle, but who knows when that will be? I am sure my next cycle will be like my last three which is almost 2 months long and will likely have to be ended by provera or I will have to wait it out, soooo at the absolute earliest I may have a shot at getting pregnant in June, which would be my first real try since December!
> 
> Do any of you know when is the earliest I can take provera to end my cycle for next cycle? If I get prescribed the clomid I will be anxious to start it, I am thinking maybe give my body until CD late 20s then just say screw it and take the provera. I know I shouldn't be thinking like this because it is driving me more crazy but I guess I am just having one of those days :cry:




Rachel789 said:


> And to top it off I REALLLLY want to try soy when I get AF after this provera but I am hesitant because I may be starting clomid soon and I don't know what other tests my dr. may want to run on me so I don't want the soy to skew any tests. My DH doesnt really want me to take the soy, he wants me to be patient and let the dr. do her thing, but the thought of another wasted cycle makes me want to cry. By time June comes around I will have been TTC for almost a year :(

i'm so sorry you're down my love :hugs: for a wee while we had so much hope in this thread but now my appointment went shit, you're feeling shit, mommydream ovulated too early and caroline's scan went bad :( things have got to pick up though! i would be so tempted to try the soy, my opinion is that my body is already fucked enough and it can't really get any more fucked :haha: don't know whether you should take advice off me though :laugh2:



bnporter81 said:


> LOL, that was hilarious:haha:
> 
> That's kind of how it felt for me the other day when DH and I BD'd and I was about to O. Felt like something was low and like he was hitting against it. Probably a good sign....I hope.:wacko:I've never done anything with cervix positions.

oohh i hope that means it's close to O for me then! bethany, i can't believe you only have 270 posts! it feels like you have been posting forever!


----------



## foquita

bnporter81 said:


> I know I've already mentioned it and don't want to bug anyone, but could someone please look at my chart and let me know what you think? I think I ovulated probably on the 11th, like during the night because my OPK went from positive at 4 p.m. to negative by 6. So I think I ovulated sometime after that during the night of the 11th, but FF says I ovulated a day earlier than that, but I didn't get a pos. OPK then.:wacko:

sorry bethany, i have no idea :( it looks to me like FF is right but i don't know much about charting so i'm not much help :hugs: 

by the way, WHIGFIELD, how are things going for you? 

and RAVEN have you tested yet???


----------



## bnporter81

foquita said:


> bnporter81 said:
> 
> 
> I know I've already mentioned it and don't want to bug anyone, but could someone please look at my chart and let me know what you think? I think I ovulated probably on the 11th, like during the night because my OPK went from positive at 4 p.m. to negative by 6. So I think I ovulated sometime after that during the night of the 11th, but FF says I ovulated a day earlier than that, but I didn't get a pos. OPK then.:wacko:
> 
> sorry bethany, i have no idea :( it looks to me like FF is right but i don't know much about charting so i'm not much help :hugs:
> 
> That's okay, thanks anyway Nat:hugs: Yeah it does feel like I've posted more than the number shows. I've only been on here 2-3 months even though it seems longer. Actually, I think the long cycles make it seem longer:haha:Click to expand...


----------



## foquita

i feel like i've been on here forever :laugh2:


----------



## rmsh1

Foquita, I live right by Swiss Cottage! We are moving back to NZ in October though, been in London 5 years, time to go home. 

Rachel, your rant actually made me feel better for feeling depressed lately. You said many things I wanted to say :hugs:


----------



## bnporter81

Well, I just sent a PM to someone on FF and the administrator agreed in thinking that I might only be 2 DPO instead of 3. She said to wait and see after my temp. tomorrow if FF adjusts the crosshairs or not. I think regardless of what it says I'm going by what I think that I'm actually 1 day less DPO than what they say:thumbup:


----------



## raventtc

foquita said:


> bnporter81 said:
> 
> 
> I know I've already mentioned it and don't want to bug anyone, but could someone please look at my chart and let me know what you think? I think I ovulated probably on the 11th, like during the night because my OPK went from positive at 4 p.m. to negative by 6. So I think I ovulated sometime after that during the night of the 11th, but FF says I ovulated a day earlier than that, but I didn't get a pos. OPK then.:wacko:
> 
> sorry bethany, i have no idea :( it looks to me like FF is right but i don't know much about charting so i'm not much help :hugs:
> 
> by the way, WHIGFIELD, how are things going for you?
> 
> and RAVEN have you tested yet???Click to expand...

Haven't tested yet, but going to this weekend!


----------



## rmsh1

Good luck Raven!!!


----------



## raventtc

you ladies might just be the first to know...cause if its a bfp i have to think of a creative way to tell the hubby...!!


----------



## bnporter81

Good luck to you, Raven!:thumbup:


----------



## Lisa92881

raventtc said:


> you ladies might just be the first to know...cause if its a bfp i have to think of a creative way to tell the hubby...!!

That's what you say now, until you see those two lines and go running and screaming like a maniac to him!!! :haha: I woke my husband out of a dead sleep at 6am shoving my peed-on stick in his face!! :rofl:


----------



## raventtc

lisa you maybe right :rofl:


----------



## cmwilson

Nat- you are too funny! You made me smile. :hugs: That is totally what they looked like!

Ok so I was finally accepting things and just settling into the lazy follicles thing. I took an opk and just got two positive opks. A clearblue smiley and cheap Internet strips. I have NEVER I repeat NEVER gotten a positive OPK. What's going on? I called my doc and she said she didn't know what would be going on because she didn't see any follicles. Now I have to go in for blood work tomorrow. I understand maybe one false positive but two? I'm going to take another one tonight at eight but I'm just confused now. :cry:


----------



## Lisa92881

Caroline just went back and read your post about your scan. Sorry. :hugs: BUT the positive OPK might be a good sign?? BD just in case!!


----------



## bnporter81

cmwilson said:


> Nat- you are too funny! You made me smile. :hugs: That is totally what they looked like!
> 
> Ok so I was finally accepting things and just settling into the lazy follicles thing. I took an opk and just got two positive opks. A clearblue smiley and cheap Internet strips. I have NEVER I repeat NEVER gotten a positive OPK. What's going on? I called my doc and she said she didn't know what would be going on because she didn't see any follicles. Now I have to go in for blood work tomorrow. I understand maybe one false positive but two? I'm going to take another one tonight at eight but I'm just confused now. :cry:

Sounds promising! Good luck to you!:flower:


----------



## foquita

rmsh1 said:


> Foquita, I live right by Swiss Cottage! We are moving back to NZ in October though, been in London 5 years, time to go home.
> 
> Rachel, your rant actually made me feel better for feeling depressed lately. You said many things I wanted to say :hugs:

ohhh yay, you have to tell me where's good to eat and drink :D are you originally from NZ? 



cmwilson said:


> Nat- you are too funny! You made me smile. :hugs: That is totally what they looked like!
> 
> Ok so I was finally accepting things and just settling into the lazy follicles thing. I took an opk and just got two positive opks. A clearblue smiley and cheap Internet strips. I have NEVER I repeat NEVER gotten a positive OPK. What's going on? I called my doc and she said she didn't know what would be going on because she didn't see any follicles. Now I have to go in for blood work tomorrow. I understand maybe one false positive but two? I'm going to take another one tonight at eight but I'm just confused now. :cry:

aww i'm glad i made you smile :hugs: that's good news about the OPK? my thoughts are...how would they know if a follicle was developing if you have PCO? wouldn't it just look like the lazy follies? i don't know much about it but that's my two pennies :) go and shag your worries away! that's what i've been doing all week :rofl:


----------



## Rachel789

rmsh1 said:


> Foquita, I live right by Swiss Cottage! We are moving back to NZ in October though, been in London 5 years, time to go home.
> 
> Rachel, your rant actually made me feel better for feeling depressed lately. You said many things I wanted to say :hugs:

Glad I could help! :haha: It is good to get it out sometimes :)


----------



## Rachel789

caroline-I would def get BD'ing. It is weird you have the positive but the dr. didn't see anything. I hope you are O'ing soon that would be amazing!


----------



## Rachel789

Nat-I agree with what you said earlier, this thread is due for some positivity again!


----------



## foquita

good luck with testing raven! your willpower is enviable! 

i got FF VIP earlier and i am OBSESSED with looking at the 4 temps on my chart...this is going to be a loooooonnnng month :haha:


----------



## silmarien

I hope all is well cmwilson! And that your two positives are a good sign. :hugs:

Ok, I'm getting really impatient, which sucks for someone with an average of 45 day cycles (and I've also endured 66 and 77 day cycles. That was pre-TTC though so wasn't so awful).

I'm really not a patient person and I know that odds are I'm not going to end up pregnant my first month of TTCing. How do you all deal with the TWW (ok more like 4-5 WW for me?)? countdowntopregnancy.com predicts AF will come around April 26-29. AHHHHH! I'm freaking out waiting. I just got 25 cheap wondfo pregnancy tests and even though I'm ONLY 6DPO (based on my BBT, I never got a positive OPK but I was sleeping A LOT before my temp spiked and took my OPKs at weird times, so that could be why). 

How do you ladies get through the freaking 3-4-5-6-7 weeks you have to wait through your cycles? Especially after Ovulation? I wigged out and tried a wondfo pregnancy test (cost like $8 on Amazon....I love Amazon! Screw First Response and it's $10 for one freaking test!). Of course got a BFN. It's too early for implantation. But I was hoping it might show a faint pink line!

I'm doing everything I can to make this one stick - taking baby aspirin (is taking multiple doses a day ok? i take 2 daily because the aspirin only lasts 6 hours or so...just wondering). I've been RELIGIOUS about taking my B-Complex with Folic Acid. And I upped my vitex dose and am taking one cap twice daily to help with my lining. I reordered Vitex ($8 on Amazon! Love it), so I can keep taking it til I get a BFP, which is likely to take years for me and my 45 day cycles (and odd 66-77 day ones, though I started Vitex in the middle of the 77 day cycle and it seems to be regulating my cycles better.).

I read stories that people who stopped worrying about it finally get their BFPs. Maybe I'm worrying too much? To you guys I probably sound psycho, since many of you have been TTCing for years. Sorry about that. I just really want a baby and my DH is iffy - he changes his mind about wanting a baby when he's in a bad mood. SO I want this to stick THIS MONTH. ARGH. 

Sorry, I really just needed to rant. I O'd on CD25 (Apr 7) and am due for AF in about two or weeks (CD....40 somthing). How do you get through the madness, when it ISN'T a TWW, but a 4-5 WW?

Thanks guys, I'm just really upset and PO'd that I didn't even get a faint pink line. I know I took the test too early, but still. Bummed. :cry:


----------



## foquita

i have no idea, i usually just go with the flow and try not to obsess but i'm throwing that out of the window this cycle as i've started temping again! i have been trying for just over a year now and can't see myself getting a bfp anytime soon, to be honest the more time goes on the more chilled out and patient i feel? 

what about temping? it might make you feel more in control :hugs:


----------



## cmwilson

Thanks, we will definitely get to bding. I just don't understand how they couldn't see any mature follicles and then I get a positive opk when I've never gotten one before. Is it possible the egg could have been hidden? Is that possible?


----------



## foquita

crouching tiger, hidden follicle? :ninja: 

sorry, i'm really hyper tonight :rofl:


----------



## foquita

caroline, i'm really glad that you're getting bloodwork done tomorrow, what do they test for at this stage? is it progesterone? 



Rachel789 said:


> Nat-I agree with what you said earlier, this thread is due for some positivity again!

i am becoming convinced that we are all going to get our bfps together! :)


----------



## cmwilson

Haha! Its ok! We need a little humor on here! I can just picture this little follicle trapped behind my stupid barrier of lazy follicles, peeking out from behind saying "let me out!":haha:


----------



## cmwilson

foquita said:


> caroline, i'm really glad that you're getting bloodwork done tomorrow, what do they test for at this stage? is it progesterone?
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> Nat-I agree with what you said earlier, this thread is due for some positivity again!
> 
> i am becoming convinced that we are all going to get our bfps together! :)Click to expand...

I'm not really sure what they test for but I wont find out the results til Monday. :dohh:


----------



## foquita

cmwilson said:


> Haha! Its ok! We need a little humor on here! I can just picture this little follicle trapped behind my stupid barrier of lazy follicles, peeking out from behind saying "let me out!":haha:

hehe :haha: you know i wouldn't joke if i didn't have lazy follicles myself :hugs:



cmwilson said:


> foquita said:
> 
> 
> caroline, i'm really glad that you're getting bloodwork done tomorrow, what do they test for at this stage? is it progesterone?
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> Nat-I agree with what you said earlier, this thread is due for some positivity again!
> 
> i am becoming convinced that we are all going to get our bfps together! :)Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not really sure what they test for but I wont find out the results til Monday. :dohh:Click to expand...

you'll need to make sure you do something fun over the weekend then to take your mind off it! :hugs: xxxxxxxx


----------



## bnporter81

foquita said:


> crouching tiger, hidden follicle? :ninja:
> 
> sorry, i'm really hyper tonight :rofl:

:haha::rofl: LOL, so funny Nat


----------



## bnporter81

silmarien said:


> I hope all is well cmwilson! And that your two positives are a good sign. :hugs:
> 
> Ok, I'm getting really impatient, which sucks for someone with an average of 45 day cycles (and I've also endured 66 and 77 day cycles. That was pre-TTC though so wasn't so awful).
> 
> I'm really not a patient person and I know that odds are I'm not going to end up pregnant my first month of TTCing. How do you all deal with the TWW (ok more like 4-5 WW for me?)? countdowntopregnancy.com predicts AF will come around April 26-29. AHHHHH! I'm freaking out waiting. I just got 25 cheap wondfo pregnancy tests and even though I'm ONLY 6DPO (based on my BBT, I never got a positive OPK but I was sleeping A LOT before my temp spiked and took my OPKs at weird times, so that could be why).
> 
> How do you ladies get through the freaking 3-4-5-6-7 weeks you have to wait through your cycles? Especially after Ovulation? I wigged out and tried a wondfo pregnancy test (cost like $8 on Amazon....I love Amazon! Screw First Response and it's $10 for one freaking test!). Of course got a BFN. It's too early for implantation. But I was hoping it might show a faint pink line!
> 
> I'm doing everything I can to make this one stick - taking baby aspirin (is taking multiple doses a day ok? i take 2 daily because the aspirin only lasts 6 hours or so...just wondering). I've been RELIGIOUS about taking my B-Complex with Folic Acid. And I upped my vitex dose and am taking one cap twice daily to help with my lining. I reordered Vitex ($8 on Amazon! Love it), so I can keep taking it til I get a BFP, which is likely to take years for me and my 45 day cycles (and odd 66-77 day ones, though I started Vitex in the middle of the 77 day cycle and it seems to be regulating my cycles better.).
> 
> I read stories that people who stopped worrying about it finally get their BFPs. Maybe I'm worrying too much? To you guys I probably sound psycho, since many of you have been TTCing for years. Sorry about that. I just really want a baby and my DH is iffy - he changes his mind about wanting a baby when he's in a bad mood. SO I want this to stick THIS MONTH. ARGH.
> 
> Sorry, I really just needed to rant. I O'd on CD25 (Apr 7) and am due for AF in about two or weeks (CD....40 somthing). How do you get through the madness, when it ISN'T a TWW, but a 4-5 WW?
> 
> Thanks guys, I'm just really upset and PO'd that I didn't even get a faint pink line. I know I took the test too early, but still. Bummed. :cry:

Hi silmarien, hopefully you'll get your BFP in the next week or so. My cycles have been estimating 70+ days since October. Not sure why except that I stopped taking the mini pill in July:shrug:It can be really hard having long cycles but threads like this one make it a lot easier I think. I actually ovulated on CD 20 this time which is a huge deal for me. I also took soy isoflavones this cycle as well so that's probabaly why I ovulated so early. I understand where you're coming from with DH. Mine has been like that before in the past when I was TTC my first son. He would only say things like that when he was mad, but to me it was still crossing the line and made me question sometimes how much he really did want it to happen. Now we've had 2 children together and he couldn't love them more. He's been a lot better this time and is trying to do everything he can for us to have a baby. Hang in there and I'm sure it will all work out. In the meantime, we're here for you.:hugs:


----------



## cmwilson

foquita said:


> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> Haha! Its ok! We need a little humor on here! I can just picture this little follicle trapped behind my stupid barrier of lazy follicles, peeking out from behind saying "let me out!":haha:
> 
> hehe :haha: you know i wouldn't joke if i didn't have lazy follicles myself :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foquita said:
> 
> 
> caroline, i'm really glad that you're getting bloodwork done tomorrow, what do they test for at this stage? is it progesterone?
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> Nat-I agree with what you said earlier, this thread is due for some positivity again!Click to expand...
> 
> i am becoming convinced that we are all going to get our bfps together! :)Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not really sure what they test for but I wont find out the results til Monday. :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> you'll need to make sure you do something fun over the weekend then to take your mind off it! :hugs: xxxxxxxxClick to expand...

I know, our follicles should join the LFA, Lazy Follicles Anonymous. :haha:

I will be sure to do something to take my mind off things. :winkwink:


----------



## Rachel789

foquita said:


> crouching tiger, hidden follicle? :ninja:
> 
> sorry, i'm really hyper tonight :rofl:

:rofl: :rofl:

That's hilarious!


----------



## silmarien

bnporter81 said:


> silmarien said:
> 
> 
> I hope all is well cmwilson! And that your two positives are a good sign. :hugs:
> 
> Ok, I'm getting really impatient, which sucks for someone with an average of 45 day cycles (and I've also endured 66 and 77 day cycles. That was pre-TTC though so wasn't so awful).
> 
> I'm really not a patient person and I know that odds are I'm not going to end up pregnant my first month of TTCing. How do you all deal with the TWW (ok more like 4-5 WW for me?)? countdowntopregnancy.com predicts AF will come around April 26-29. AHHHHH! I'm freaking out waiting. I just got 25 cheap wondfo pregnancy tests and even though I'm ONLY 6DPO (based on my BBT, I never got a positive OPK but I was sleeping A LOT before my temp spiked and took my OPKs at weird times, so that could be why).
> 
> How do you ladies get through the freaking 3-4-5-6-7 weeks you have to wait through your cycles? Especially after Ovulation? I wigged out and tried a wondfo pregnancy test (cost like $8 on Amazon....I love Amazon! Screw First Response and it's $10 for one freaking test!). Of course got a BFN. It's too early for implantation. But I was hoping it might show a faint pink line!
> 
> I'm doing everything I can to make this one stick - taking baby aspirin (is taking multiple doses a day ok? i take 2 daily because the aspirin only lasts 6 hours or so...just wondering). I've been RELIGIOUS about taking my B-Complex with Folic Acid. And I upped my vitex dose and am taking one cap twice daily to help with my lining. I reordered Vitex ($8 on Amazon! Love it), so I can keep taking it til I get a BFP, which is likely to take years for me and my 45 day cycles (and odd 66-77 day ones, though I started Vitex in the middle of the 77 day cycle and it seems to be regulating my cycles better.).
> 
> I read stories that people who stopped worrying about it finally get their BFPs. Maybe I'm worrying too much? To you guys I probably sound psycho, since many of you have been TTCing for years. Sorry about that. I just really want a baby and my DH is iffy - he changes his mind about wanting a baby when he's in a bad mood. SO I want this to stick THIS MONTH. ARGH.
> 
> Sorry, I really just needed to rant. I O'd on CD25 (Apr 7) and am due for AF in about two or weeks (CD....40 somthing). How do you get through the madness, when it ISN'T a TWW, but a 4-5 WW?
> 
> Thanks guys, I'm just really upset and PO'd that I didn't even get a faint pink line. I know I took the test too early, but still. Bummed. :cry:
> 
> Hi silmarien, hopefully you'll get your BFP in the next week or so. My cycles have been estimating 70+ days since October. Not sure why except that I stopped taking the mini pill in July:shrug:It can be really hard having long cycles but threads like this one make it a lot easier I think. I actually ovulated on CD 20 this time which is a huge deal for me. I also took soy isoflavones this cycle as well so that's probabaly why I ovulated so early. I understand where you're coming from with DH. Mine has been like that before in the past when I was TTC my first son. He would only say things like that when he was mad, but to me it was still crossing the line and made me question sometimes how much he really did want it to happen. Now we've had 2 children together and he couldn't love them more. He's been a lot better this time and is trying to do everything he can for us to have a baby. Hang in there and I'm sure it will all work out. In the meantime, we're here for you.:hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you for your encouragement! I know I should relax....I was reading the "success stories" and people seem to repeat the common mantra "It happened when we stopped trying/worrying about it". 

I have anxiety disorders so this is hard for me to wait without stressing myself out (which of course can cause anovulation and missed periods). But thanks for the peace of mind about my DH - I think he'll love a baby, and he really only says he doesn't want to try when in bad moods, so I think it's just when he's under stress. 

I'm hoping for twins, actually. I want 4 children total and two at once would make timing so much easier! Sorry for being a Debbie Downer everyone - I realize this thread needs some humor, I just needed a place to vent. I'm sorry. :-(


----------



## silmarien

foquita said:


> crouching tiger, hidden follicle? :ninja:
> 
> sorry, i'm really hyper tonight :rofl:

:rofl::lol::lol::lol::rofl::rofl:

ZOMG that was classic!


----------



## bnporter81

silmarien said:


> bnporter81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> silmarien said:
> 
> 
> I hope all is well cmwilson! And that your two positives are a good sign. :hugs:
> 
> Ok, I'm getting really impatient, which sucks for someone with an average of 45 day cycles (and I've also endured 66 and 77 day cycles. That was pre-TTC though so wasn't so awful).
> 
> I'm really not a patient person and I know that odds are I'm not going to end up pregnant my first month of TTCing. How do you all deal with the TWW (ok more like 4-5 WW for me?)? countdowntopregnancy.com predicts AF will come around April 26-29. AHHHHH! I'm freaking out waiting. I just got 25 cheap wondfo pregnancy tests and even though I'm ONLY 6DPO (based on my BBT, I never got a positive OPK but I was sleeping A LOT before my temp spiked and took my OPKs at weird times, so that could be why).
> 
> How do you ladies get through the freaking 3-4-5-6-7 weeks you have to wait through your cycles? Especially after Ovulation? I wigged out and tried a wondfo pregnancy test (cost like $8 on Amazon....I love Amazon! Screw First Response and it's $10 for one freaking test!). Of course got a BFN. It's too early for implantation. But I was hoping it might show a faint pink line!
> 
> I'm doing everything I can to make this one stick - taking baby aspirin (is taking multiple doses a day ok? i take 2 daily because the aspirin only lasts 6 hours or so...just wondering). I've been RELIGIOUS about taking my B-Complex with Folic Acid. And I upped my vitex dose and am taking one cap twice daily to help with my lining. I reordered Vitex ($8 on Amazon! Love it), so I can keep taking it til I get a BFP, which is likely to take years for me and my 45 day cycles (and odd 66-77 day ones, though I started Vitex in the middle of the 77 day cycle and it seems to be regulating my cycles better.).
> 
> I read stories that people who stopped worrying about it finally get their BFPs. Maybe I'm worrying too much? To you guys I probably sound psycho, since many of you have been TTCing for years. Sorry about that. I just really want a baby and my DH is iffy - he changes his mind about wanting a baby when he's in a bad mood. SO I want this to stick THIS MONTH. ARGH.
> 
> Sorry, I really just needed to rant. I O'd on CD25 (Apr 7) and am due for AF in about two or weeks (CD....40 somthing). How do you get through the madness, when it ISN'T a TWW, but a 4-5 WW?
> 
> Thanks guys, I'm just really upset and PO'd that I didn't even get a faint pink line. I know I took the test too early, but still. Bummed. :cry:
> 
> Hi silmarien, hopefully you'll get your BFP in the next week or so. My cycles have been estimating 70+ days since October. Not sure why except that I stopped taking the mini pill in July:shrug:It can be really hard having long cycles but threads like this one make it a lot easier I think. I actually ovulated on CD 20 this time which is a huge deal for me. I also took soy isoflavones this cycle as well so that's probabaly why I ovulated so early. I understand where you're coming from with DH. Mine has been like that before in the past when I was TTC my first son. He would only say things like that when he was mad, but to me it was still crossing the line and made me question sometimes how much he really did want it to happen. Now we've had 2 children together and he couldn't love them more. He's been a lot better this time and is trying to do everything he can for us to have a baby. Hang in there and I'm sure it will all work out. In the meantime, we're here for you.:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for your encouragement! I know I should relax....I was reading the "success stories" and people seem to repeat the common mantra "It happened when we stopped trying/worrying about it".
> 
> I have anxiety disorders so this is hard for me to wait without stressing myself out (which of course can cause anovulation and missed periods). But thanks for the peace of mind about my DH - I think he'll love a baby, and he really only says he doesn't want to try when in bad moods, so I think it's just when he's under stress.
> 
> I'm hoping for twins, actually. I want 4 children total and two at once would make timing so much easier! Sorry for being a Debbie Downer everyone - I realize this thread needs some humor, I just needed a place to vent. I'm sorry. :-(Click to expand...

No problem...we're here when things are happy and when things aren't going so great. As far as DH goes, honestly I think the best thing I found when he did that was to just ignore it. I know it's incredibly hard to do, but the stress isn't worth it. Good luck


----------



## raventtc

> Thank you for your encouragement! I know I should relax....I was reading the "success stories" and people seem to repeat the common mantra "It happened when we stopped trying/worrying about it".
> 
> I have anxiety disorders so this is hard for me to wait without stressing myself out (which of course can cause anovulation and missed periods). But thanks for the peace of mind about my DH - I think he'll love a baby, and he really only says he doesn't want to try when in bad moods, so I think it's just when he's under stress.
> 
> I'm hoping for twins, actually. I want 4 children total and two at once would make timing so much easier! Sorry for being a Debbie Downer everyone - I realize this thread needs some humor, I just needed a place to vent. I'm sorry. :-(

you don't need to say sorry for venting that is what we are here for..to listen and help as we may...and to cheer each other up if needed!! :hugs:


----------



## foquita

any other PCOSers want to join LFA with me and caroline? :laugh2: 

silmarien, this is a thread to laugh and cry in so there's no need to apologise :hugs: when you rant/moan you are probably expressing someone else's feelings too so it's constructive for all of us :) and it really helps! :D


----------



## rmsh1

Yes we are from NZ originally.

Loving the comments on here!


----------



## Diddums

Morning all. Ff finally gave me cross hairs. Now I'm just worried that it's because I've has a chesty cough and blocked nose rather than because I ov. In any case I have a drs appointment on Monday to see whether they will prescribe provera. If I get to 14dpo and no bfp I will start taking provera as it obviously means I didn't actually ov. 

Raven have you tested? Xxx


----------



## raventtc

Diddums said:


> Morning all. Ff finally gave me cross hairs. Now I'm just worried that it's because I've has a chesty cough and blocked nose rather than because I ov. In any case I have a drs appointment on Monday to see whether they will prescribe provera. If I get to 14dpo and no bfp I will start taking provera as it obviously means I didn't actually ov.
> 
> Raven have you tested? Xxx

Nope i am going to test sunday....fx!!


----------



## cmwilson

Morning ladies. Went to get my blood drawn this morning to see whether the opk was right. I'm convinced they were false positives. I took two more opks at 8 pm yesterday and the digi was negative but the wondfo was still positive. Don't know what happened but I don't think today is O day like the opk says. Oh well c'est la vie. I forgot to tell you that when I got home last night from work I found DH had come home early and baked me a cake to make me feel better. :cloud9: Love him.


----------



## Rachel789

cmwilson said:


> Morning ladies. Went to get my blood drawn this morning to see whether the opk was right. I'm convinced they were false positives. I took two more opks at 8 pm yesterday and the digi was negative but the wondfo was still positive. Don't know what happened but I don't think today is O day like the opk says. Oh well c'est la vie. I forgot to tell you that when I got home last night from work I found DH had come home early and baked me a cake to make me feel better. :cloud9: Love him.

Aww how sweet of him :) I hope you are wrong and you did/are going to O soon!


----------



## Rachel789

raventtc said:


> Diddums said:
> 
> 
> Morning all. Ff finally gave me cross hairs. Now I'm just worried that it's because I've has a chesty cough and blocked nose rather than because I ov. In any case I have a drs appointment on Monday to see whether they will prescribe provera. If I get to 14dpo and no bfp I will start taking provera as it obviously means I didn't actually ov.
> 
> Raven have you tested? Xxx
> 
> Nope i am going to test sunday....fx!!Click to expand...

ohhh I can't wait for your results! It looks like yesterday may have been an implantation dip? :happydance: Your chart is still looking realllly good :thumbup:


----------



## foquita

cmwilson said:


> Morning ladies. Went to get my blood drawn this morning to see whether the opk was right. I'm convinced they were false positives. I took two more opks at 8 pm yesterday and the digi was negative but the wondfo was still positive. Don't know what happened but I don't think today is O day like the opk says. Oh well c'est la vie. I forgot to tell you that when I got home last night from work I found DH had come home early and baked me a cake to make me feel better. :cloud9: Love him.

looking forward to hearing your results on monday :hugs: how are you feeling today, you ok? your DH sounds like a star, that was so nice of him :cloud9:


----------



## bnporter81

I'm starting to feel a little unsure about my chart/ovulation. My temp the last three days has been the same. I started my progesterone cream yesterday because of feeling like I've been progesterone deficient for a while. I'm just not sure why my temp isn't up more than it is:wacko: Last cycle my temp got up pretty high after O.


----------



## foquita

maybe it's just slow to rise?? xxxx


----------



## Rachel789

It could be a slow rise. If no change tomorrow then maybe you didn't o


----------



## Rachel789

Nat-Have you done any opks lately?


----------



## Rachel789

By the way, tonight I will take my last provera pill :happydance::dance::headspin::wohoo::bunny:


----------



## foquita

i don't use OPKs, i think i will just get false positives on them :( 

by the way i have a CM question, what do you record CM as if it is really wet/watery but white/milky coloured? like milk actually, milky :haha:


----------



## bnporter81

foquita said:


> i don't use OPKs, i think i will just get false positives on them :(
> 
> by the way i have a CM question, what do you record CM as if it is really wet/watery but white/milky coloured? like milk actually, milky :haha:

I would say probably creamy unless it's stretchy


----------



## bnporter81

Thanks girls...that's what I'd wondered too. It just bugs me because it seems a lot different from last cycle and this is really only my 2nd month charting. Confusing!:wacko:


----------



## cmwilson

foquita said:


> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies. Went to get my blood drawn this morning to see whether the opk was right. I'm convinced they were false positives. I took two more opks at 8 pm yesterday and the digi was negative but the wondfo was still positive. Don't know what happened but I don't think today is O day like the opk says. Oh well c'est la vie. I forgot to tell you that when I got home last night from work I found DH had come home early and baked me a cake to make me feel better. :cloud9: Love him.
> 
> looking forward to hearing your results on monday :hugs: how are you feeling today, you ok? your DH sounds like a star, that was so nice of him :cloud9:Click to expand...

Thanks Nat! I'm feeling a bit better. I'm waffling back and forth between feeling positive and negative. There is still a nagging feeling in the back of my mind that Clomid won't work for me but I'm trying to ignore it and be positive. :shrug: How are you feeling?

But one thing I am positive about is that you are right about DH, he is a star. :cloud9: We've been together since I was 14. We actually grew up next door to each other our whole childhood so I know I've got a keeper. :winkwink:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

cmwilson looks to me you'll be getting your CH soon


----------



## silmarien

foquita said:


> any other PCOSers want to join LFA with me and caroline? :laugh2:
> 
> silmarien, this is a thread to laugh and cry in so there's no need to apologise :hugs: when you rant/moan you are probably expressing someone else's feelings too so it's constructive for all of us :) and it really helps! :D

Thanks for your support. It's just really hard for me, I'm really impatient, so having long cycles makes conceiving so difficult. God knows when I'll ovulate next, or if AF will ever come. I could have a 77 day cycle again just randomly! 

I HATE YAZ AND ALL BIRTH CONTROL! It messes up women's cycles and ability to have children when they choose to. Feminists hailed birth control as a way for women to "take control of their bodies" and not have 15 kids. 

Well, the truth is, it just messes up their ability to HAVE children when they choose to (in many cases). I think charting your BBT, using OPKs (which I dislike, but that's another rant), and monitoring CP and CM puts women in touch with their bodies in a better way than artificial hormones being pumped into one's system. 

*This is just my opinion*, and I'm all for women's rights, but birth control is a problematic issue when women want to conceive. Some women can conceive right away after stopping BC, others, it can take many months and even years. Doctors should WARN us about this. It's really obscene, to me.

/rant

:cry:


----------



## cmwilson

silmarien said:


> foquita said:
> 
> 
> any other PCOSers want to join LFA with me and caroline? :laugh2:
> 
> silmarien, this is a thread to laugh and cry in so there's no need to apologise :hugs: when you rant/moan you are probably expressing someone else's feelings too so it's constructive for all of us :) and it really helps! :D
> 
> Thanks for your support. It's just really hard for me, I'm really impatient, so having long cycles makes conceiving so difficult. God knows when I'll ovulate next, or if AF will ever come. I could have a 77 day cycle again just randomly!
> 
> I HATE YAZ AND ALL BIRTH CONTROL! It messes up women's cycles and ability to have children when they choose to. Feminists hailed birth control as a way for women to "take control of their bodies" and not have 15 kids.
> 
> Well, the truth is, it just messes up their ability to HAVE children when they choose to (in many cases). I think charting your BBT, using OPKs (which I dislike, but that's another rant), and monitoring CP and CM puts women in touch with their bodies in a better way than artificial hormones being pumped into one's system.
> 
> *This is just my opinion*, and I'm all for women's rights, but birth control is a problematic issue when women want to conceive. Some women can conceive right away after stopping BC, others, it can take many months and even years. Doctors should WARN us about this. It's really obscene, to me.
> 
> /rant
> 
> :cry:Click to expand...

I took Yaz too. I now know I have PCO but prior to going on Yaz I had relatively normal cycles so I'm wondering whether Yaz contributed to this. I could be completely wrong but it's a theory. I agree the doctors should make you aware of this potential side effect before going on the pill. Had I known that it could cause a problem I would have stopped taking it sooner. I'm right there with you. :growlmad:


----------



## silmarien

cmwilson said:


> silmarien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foquita said:
> 
> 
> any other PCOSers want to join LFA with me and caroline? :laugh2:
> 
> silmarien, this is a thread to laugh and cry in so there's no need to apologise :hugs: when you rant/moan you are probably expressing someone else's feelings too so it's constructive for all of us :) and it really helps! :D
> 
> Thanks for your support. It's just really hard for me, I'm really impatient, so having long cycles makes conceiving so difficult. God knows when I'll ovulate next, or if AF will ever come. I could have a 77 day cycle again just randomly!
> 
> I HATE YAZ AND ALL BIRTH CONTROL! It messes up women's cycles and ability to have children when they choose to. Feminists hailed birth control as a way for women to "take control of their bodies" and not have 15 kids.
> 
> Well, the truth is, it just messes up their ability to HAVE children when they choose to (in many cases). I think charting your BBT, using OPKs (which I dislike, but that's another rant), and monitoring CP and CM puts women in touch with their bodies in a better way than artificial hormones being pumped into one's system.
> 
> *This is just my opinion*, and I'm all for women's rights, but birth control is a problematic issue when women want to conceive. Some women can conceive right away after stopping BC, others, it can take many months and even years. Doctors should WARN us about this. It's really obscene, to me.
> 
> /rant
> 
> :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> I took Yaz too. I now know I have PCO but prior to going on Yaz I had relatively normal cycles so I'm wondering whether Yaz contributed to this. I could be completely wrong but it's a theory. I agree the doctors should make you aware of this potential side effect before going on the pill. Had I known that it could cause a problem I would have stopped taking it sooner. I'm right there with you. :growlmad:Click to expand...

Thank you for the support! I hate Yaz. I think it contributed to me developing terrible chronic migraines, which haven't stopped when I quit. I also have had a couple of minor seizures on Yaz - not sure if that's related to the drug, but it could be. I know there are lawsuits going on now about Yaz causing terrible blood clotting, stroke, and heart problems. I wouldn't be surprised if Yaz caused your PCOS too.

Yaz should DIE! :gun::coolio:


----------



## raventtc

so ladies i tested and got a bfn??!! just feeling really down now..... :sad2:


----------



## foquita

silmarien said:


> foquita said:
> 
> 
> any other PCOSers want to join LFA with me and caroline? :laugh2:
> 
> silmarien, this is a thread to laugh and cry in so there's no need to apologise :hugs: when you rant/moan you are probably expressing someone else's feelings too so it's constructive for all of us :) and it really helps! :D
> 
> Thanks for your support. It's just really hard for me, I'm really impatient, so having long cycles makes conceiving so difficult. God knows when I'll ovulate next, or if AF will ever come. I could have a 77 day cycle again just randomly!
> 
> I HATE YAZ AND ALL BIRTH CONTROL! It messes up women's cycles and ability to have children when they choose to. Feminists hailed birth control as a way for women to "take control of their bodies" and not have 15 kids.
> 
> Well, the truth is, it just messes up their ability to HAVE children when they choose to (in many cases). I think charting your BBT, using OPKs (which I dislike, but that's another rant), and monitoring CP and CM puts women in touch with their bodies in a better way than artificial hormones being pumped into one's system.
> 
> *This is just my opinion*, and I'm all for women's rights, but birth control is a problematic issue when women want to conceive. Some women can conceive right away after stopping BC, others, it can take many months and even years. Doctors should WARN us about this. It's really obscene, to me.
> 
> /rant
> 
> :cry:Click to expand...




cmwilson said:


> silmarien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foquita said:
> 
> 
> any other PCOSers want to join LFA with me and caroline? :laugh2:
> 
> silmarien, this is a thread to laugh and cry in so there's no need to apologise :hugs: when you rant/moan you are probably expressing someone else's feelings too so it's constructive for all of us :) and it really helps! :D
> 
> Thanks for your support. It's just really hard for me, I'm really impatient, so having long cycles makes conceiving so difficult. God knows when I'll ovulate next, or if AF will ever come. I could have a 77 day cycle again just randomly!
> 
> I HATE YAZ AND ALL BIRTH CONTROL! It messes up women's cycles and ability to have children when they choose to. Feminists hailed birth control as a way for women to "take control of their bodies" and not have 15 kids.
> 
> Well, the truth is, it just messes up their ability to HAVE children when they choose to (in many cases). I think charting your BBT, using OPKs (which I dislike, but that's another rant), and monitoring CP and CM puts women in touch with their bodies in a better way than artificial hormones being pumped into one's system.
> 
> *This is just my opinion*, and I'm all for women's rights, but birth control is a problematic issue when women want to conceive. Some women can conceive right away after stopping BC, others, it can take many months and even years. Doctors should WARN us about this. It's really obscene, to me.
> 
> /rant
> 
> :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> I took Yaz too. I now know I have PCO but prior to going on Yaz I had relatively normal cycles so I'm wondering whether Yaz contributed to this. I could be completely wrong but it's a theory. I agree the doctors should make you aware of this potential side effect before going on the pill. Had I known that it could cause a problem I would have stopped taking it sooner. I'm right there with you. :growlmad:Click to expand...




silmarien said:


> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> silmarien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foquita said:
> 
> 
> any other PCOSers want to join LFA with me and caroline? :laugh2:
> 
> silmarien, this is a thread to laugh and cry in so there's no need to apologise :hugs: when you rant/moan you are probably expressing someone else's feelings too so it's constructive for all of us :) and it really helps! :D
> 
> Thanks for your support. It's just really hard for me, I'm really impatient, so having long cycles makes conceiving so difficult. God knows when I'll ovulate next, or if AF will ever come. I could have a 77 day cycle again just randomly!
> 
> I HATE YAZ AND ALL BIRTH CONTROL! It messes up women's cycles and ability to have children when they choose to. Feminists hailed birth control as a way for women to "take control of their bodies" and not have 15 kids.
> 
> Well, the truth is, it just messes up their ability to HAVE children when they choose to (in many cases). I think charting your BBT, using OPKs (which I dislike, but that's another rant), and monitoring CP and CM puts women in touch with their bodies in a better way than artificial hormones being pumped into one's system.
> 
> *This is just my opinion*, and I'm all for women's rights, but birth control is a problematic issue when women want to conceive. Some women can conceive right away after stopping BC, others, it can take many months and even years. Doctors should WARN us about this. It's really obscene, to me.
> 
> /rant
> 
> :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> I took Yaz too. I now know I have PCO but prior to going on Yaz I had relatively normal cycles so I'm wondering whether Yaz contributed to this. I could be completely wrong but it's a theory. I agree the doctors should make you aware of this potential side effect before going on the pill. Had I known that it could cause a problem I would have stopped taking it sooner. I'm right there with you. :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for the support! I hate Yaz. I think it contributed to me developing terrible chronic migraines, which haven't stopped when I quit. I also have had a couple of minor seizures on Yaz - not sure if that's related to the drug, but it could be. I know there are lawsuits going on now about Yaz causing terrible blood clotting, stroke, and heart problems. I wouldn't be surprised if Yaz caused your PCOS too.
> 
> Yaz should DIE! :gun::coolio:Click to expand...

my two cents is that birth control doesn't cause anything, it just masks issues that we already have. so i probably always had PCOS, i had been on the pill since i was 14 but before that i do remember skipping a period for 5 or 6 months and i had to have blood tests for pregnancy at the doctor, etc but looking back i now realise it was probably because i have PCOS. but then i was on the pill for 8 or 9 years and it masked ALL of the symptoms. i think they all do that and they don't cause anything :hugs: so i'm angry about the pill too, but i'm angry because they let anyone go on it and be blissfully ignorant about what's going on in their bodies. 

i actually read a really interesting book recently:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/It-Must-Ho...4304/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1334487031&sr=8-1

it has a lot of history of the female contraceptions in it as well as the advice, and a lot of the science behind hormones and how they work n stuff. it's so interesting, i would really recommend it :) it's actually more focused on women going through the menopause but it's also really relevant to us too. 



raventtc said:


> so ladies i tested and got a bfn??!! just feeling really down now..... :sad2:

i'm so sorry raven :hugs: your chart still looks fantastic though so you're not out yet! :hugs2:


----------



## foquita

Rachel789 said:


> By the way, tonight I will take my last provera pill :happydance::dance::headspin::wohoo::bunny:

YAY! :wohoo: can't wait for you to get AF! :D did you decide what to do about the soy dilemma? 



bnporter81 said:


> foquita said:
> 
> 
> i don't use OPKs, i think i will just get false positives on them :(
> 
> by the way i have a CM question, what do you record CM as if it is really wet/watery but white/milky coloured? like milk actually, milky :haha:
> 
> I would say probably creamy unless it's stretchyClick to expand...

thank you :thumbup: i am always stuck with watery cm because to be honest even my creamy cm is watery? if that makes sense...? i put it in as watery but i'm going to change it to creamy now :D



cmwilson said:


> foquita said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies. Went to get my blood drawn this morning to see whether the opk was right. I'm convinced they were false positives. I took two more opks at 8 pm yesterday and the digi was negative but the wondfo was still positive. Don't know what happened but I don't think today is O day like the opk says. Oh well c'est la vie. I forgot to tell you that when I got home last night from work I found DH had come home early and baked me a cake to make me feel better. :cloud9: Love him.
> 
> looking forward to hearing your results on monday :hugs: how are you feeling today, you ok? your DH sounds like a star, that was so nice of him :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Nat! I'm feeling a bit better. I'm waffling back and forth between feeling positive and negative. There is still a nagging feeling in the back of my mind that Clomid won't work for me but I'm trying to ignore it and be positive. :shrug: How are you feeling?
> 
> But one thing I am positive about is that you are right about DH, he is a star. :cloud9: We've been together since I was 14. We actually grew up next door to each other our whole childhood so I know I've got a keeper. :winkwink:Click to expand...

i'm also waffling back and forth between positive and negative, one minute i am ridiculously optimistic and the next i am like WAAAHHH i'll never have kids! :cry: i think it's natural, we're not crazy :haha: 

i think you and i are in the same boat with the clomid worries, i haven't even been prescribed it yet but as far as i know that'll be my only option :( as we won't qualify for IVF on the NHS because davie already has a child :( so i'm really, really, really scared about clomid not working for me :cry: i always saw it as like a magic fix-all? but now i am full of doubts because i kinda can't see it working for me :( but when i am typing that i'm not feeling upset...i feel kind of calmly resigned about it. like i have accepted my fate (how dramatic :coffee:)

ohhh that's so romantic! like something out of a movie :cloud9: caroline, the girl next door! :kiss:


----------



## foquita

i am soooo pleased with my chart! i know it's not doing anything but i'm just feeling really happy about the fact that it's not all zigzags! it looks so neat, hope it continues :D


----------



## Diddums

raventtc said:


> so ladies i tested and got a bfn??!! just feeling really down now..... :sad2:

Raven I would be ok upset. If that's an implantation dip at 10dpo a bfp wouldn't appear for a couple days and 12dpo might just be a little early. You going to test again tomorrow?


----------



## MommyDream

raventtc said:


> so ladies i tested and got a bfn??!! just feeling really down now..... :sad2:

Hugs Raven...


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I lose my Cross hairs this morning :(


----------



## foquita

Hotpink_Mom said:


> I lose my Cross hairs this morning :(

sorry hotpink :( :hugs:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

It feels like AF is on her way though humm


----------



## bnporter81

Nat...your chart is looking nice and neat. Hope it continues for you!:thumbup:

Raven, sorry about your BFN but you're definitely not out yet. Hang in there, hon.

Hotpink, sorry you lost the crosshairs:hugs:

AFM, my temp finally went up a little more this morning and now FF has changed me ovulating on the day I thought it should have been. Makes me feel a little more confident.:thumbup: Hopefully it stays up for a long time:winkwink:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

thanks girls


----------



## foquita

bnporter81 said:


> Nat...your chart is looking nice and neat. Hope it continues for you!:thumbup:
> 
> Raven, sorry about your BFN but you're definitely not out yet. Hang in there, hon.
> 
> Hotpink, sorry you lost the crosshairs:hugs:
> 
> AFM, my temp finally went up a little more this morning and now FF has changed me ovulating on the day I thought it should have been. Makes me feel a little more confident.:thumbup: Hopefully it stays up for a long time:winkwink:

fingers crossed bethany! we need a bfp!


----------



## Diddums

Sorry to hear hotpink. At least you can move onto a cycle you can try. 

I'm still not sure I've ov. Still bunged up but at least I don't feel hot anymore. Think I'll wait for a few more days to see if my temp stay up. Any idea what to tell a uk doctor for them to prescribe provera. I'm on cd74 and no sign of AF. If I did ov on cd70 I would expect AF on cd79 as last month I had an 8 day luteal phase. If I can get my doc to prescribe me provera tomorrow I will wait until next weekend then start taking provera (providing I don't get a bfp and my temp stays elevated). Does this sound sensible?


----------



## Rachel789

Diddums said:


> raventtc said:
> 
> 
> so ladies i tested and got a bfn??!! just feeling really down now..... :sad2:
> 
> Raven I would be ok upset. If that's an implantation dip at 10dpo a bfp wouldn't appear for a couple days and 12dpo might just be a little early. You going to test again tomorrow?Click to expand...

I agree with this, don't give up hope yet! :hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

Sorry you lost your CH hot pink :hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

Well I took my 10th and last provera last night. My temp was still up today, yet AF started in full force?? Isn't that kind of strange, I thought it typically takes a few days for her to show. I technically haven't even missed a provera dose yet because last night was my last one. 

Don't get me wrong I am happy AF is here already :happydance: Just a little confused with how quick it happened. :shrug:


----------



## Diddums

Haha realised my last post should have said: Raven I wouldn't be too upset. Don't know how it came out so jumbled lol


----------



## foquita

Diddums said:


> Sorry to hear hotpink. At least you can move onto a cycle you can try.
> 
> I'm still not sure I've ov. Still bunged up but at least I don't feel hot anymore. Think I'll wait for a few more days to see if my temp stay up. Any idea what to tell a uk doctor for them to prescribe provera. I'm on cd74 and no sign of AF. If I did ov on cd70 I would expect AF on cd79 as last month I had an 8 day luteal phase. If I can get my doc to prescribe me provera tomorrow I will wait until next weekend then start taking provera (providing I don't get a bfp and my temp stays elevated). Does this sound sensible?

how come your temps have the empty circles? do you take them at different times? 

not sure what to tell the doctor, just be really assertive and tell him you want provera! whenever i see medical professionals i act dumb for some reason, i'm scared to tell them how much i know about TTC for some ridiculous reason and i think that's why i get palmed off! so i think you should do the opposite and be demanding! :) good luck :hugs:



Rachel789 said:


> Well I took my 10th and last provera last night. My temp was still up today, yet AF started in full force?? Isn't that kind of strange, I thought it typically takes a few days for her to show. I technically haven't even missed a provera dose yet because last night was my last one.
> 
> Don't get me wrong I am happy AF is here already :happydance: Just a little confused with how quick it happened. :shrug:

YAY! :wohoo: that's amazing! :yipee:


----------



## Rachel789

I am really excited that I can put this cycle behind me. It is so weird though that AF started already. Anyone that has taken provera (seabean) Do you think this is odd? Should I expect a long AF because of this?


----------



## seabean

Rach, I don't think its anything to stress about, and I have heard many others saying this has happened to them. There is a post about this in the ttc page right now actually. I think the dose of progesterone is lower than natural post O levels, so it sometimes just isn't enough to maintain the lining you have been building up amd AF can just start on its own. Does this make sense?

Bnporter...you post about your low progesterine, right? What are the symptoms? I thought everyone has very low/no prog pre O??


----------



## bnporter81

Congrats Rachel on your new cycle!:happydance:


----------



## Diddums

Foquita my temps have empty circles because i changed from temping at 4.30 to 6.30. So all the filled circles were taken at 4.30 and all the empty circles at 6.30. FF originally gave me CH on the last day I temped at 4.30 as my temps at 6.30 are always higher. So my temp rise in the last few day was temping at 6.30. Does that make sense? Xx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

thanks Rach and congrats on starting a new cycle.


----------



## foquita

Diddums said:


> Foquita my temps have empty circles because i changed from temping at 4.30 to 6.30. So all the filled circles were taken at 4.30 and all the empty circles at 6.30. FF originally gave me CH on the last day I temped at 4.30 as my temps at 6.30 are always higher. So my temp rise in the last few day was temping at 6.30. Does that make sense? Xx

yeah that makes sense :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I forgot to adjust my temp from yesterday and I got my CH back


----------



## cmwilson

Raven - Sorry for the bfn but it's still early, don't lose hope! :hugs:

Nat - Thanks for the article! Interesting! It's so hard to be positive sometimes. My doc said that just because 50 Mg didn't work for me (at least I'm pretty sure it didn't work) doesn't mean that 100 Mg wont work. But of course I just jump to the conclusion that it wont work at all and we cant afford IVF either so I get so discouraged. I know I'm getting ahead of myself. I just need a little PMA positive mental attitude. It will happen for both of us, it will!! :thumbup: I know, girl next door. I do love our story. :cloud9: Your chart is looking fabulous. Very even temps! Maybe soy is to thank for that?

Hotpink - Yay for your CH being back! :happydance:

Bn - Glad your CH were moved to the correct day! Yay for the TWW!:happydance:

Rach - Yay for AF! I wouldn't worry about the temp. My temp didn't go down until a few days in. You could look at my chart. As far as your AF starting right away, I wouldn't worry about it. I have seen some women start AF before they finish the pills. I just think your body was ready to go!


----------



## Diddums

Hotpink_Mom said:


> I forgot to adjust my temp from yesterday and I got my CH back

Hotpink how do you adjust your temps? If you take them earlier or later do you adjust accordingly? What time would you then enter into ff? The time you took it or the time you adjusted to?


----------



## thethomsons

Hi I am hoping to join you girls if that is ok! I have long cycles which vary in length every month. Had M/c in February and have just had first proper AF since it happened. Last cycle was 45 days and with OV test I reckon I OVd on CD34 or thereabouts! Oh to be regular eh! Anyway currently on CD9 so going to start BD tonight and try and do it as much as we can in the hope to TTC this month! (Actually it will be next month as cycles so long) ANyone in similar position please respond! Love Elaine xx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Diddums said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> I forgot to adjust my temp from yesterday and I got my CH back
> 
> Hotpink how do you adjust your temps? If you take them earlier or later do you adjust accordingly? What time would you then enter into ff? The time you took it or the time you adjusted to?Click to expand...

Here is what I use:

https://www.mymonthlycycles.com/bbtadjust.jsp


----------



## raventtc

thanks for all the love and support ladies I am not testing tomorrow, i will hold off a little more. I think af should come wed...ff says to test on the 22nd thats a week from today..just gonna keep temping and see what happens...its so hard to see the bfn on a test! so i am going to wait it out


----------



## Rachel789

Thank you everyone for the reassurance, I won't worry about it starting this quick, I will instead just be grateful :headspin::yipee::wohoo:


----------



## bnporter81

seabean said:


> Rach, I don't think its anything to stress about, and I have heard many others saying this has happened to them. There is a post about this in the ttc page right now actually. I think the dose of progesterone is lower than natural post O levels, so it sometimes just isn't enough to maintain the lining you have been building up amd AF can just start on its own. Does this make sense?
> 
> Bnporter...you post about your low progesterine, right? What are the symptoms? I thought everyone has very low/no prog pre O??

Seabean, if you are what they call estrogen dominant then your levels of estrogen are too high compared to your level of progesterone. People who are estrogen dominant usually need a progesterone supplement.


----------



## bnporter81

seabean said:


> Rach, I don't think its anything to stress about, and I have heard many others saying this has happened to them. There is a post about this in the ttc page right now actually. I think the dose of progesterone is lower than natural post O levels, so it sometimes just isn't enough to maintain the lining you have been building up amd AF can just start on its own. Does this make sense?
> 
> Bnporter...you post about your low progesterine, right? What are the symptoms? I thought everyone has very low/no prog pre O??

There's a lot of symptoms for being estrogen dominant/not having enough progesterone...you can google it because there are a lot of symptoms like thinning hair, extra fat around the middle, foggy thinking, etc. Reading about it would probably be easier to explain.


----------



## jasmin.shabel

Hey everyone, im new to BabyandBump! Just found it today.

I've been TTC since Jan2011, got prego 3 mos after trying & was so happy, but 8 wks into it, 1 day b4 1st Ultrsnd i had the sharpest pains of my life & knew i was going 2 die if i didnt get 2 the ER. When i awoke frm surgery it turns out i had a tubal pregnancy & my tube burst! Lost the baby & a tube :( This last Oct i got prego again!!! Everything seemed fine.. no bleeding.. no cramping.. heartbeat strong & growing normally..nothing out of the ordinary.. til my second Ultrsnd at 13wks they couldnt find a heartbeat & said baby has stopped growing & died. Had to get D&C. :cry:

So now im having long cycles.. random ones too & since ive only got 1 tube, i can only get pregnant every other cycle. Good news is i am ovulating, and have learned everything u can about charting. CD 24 & no O!!

Wheres a good site to put my charting from paper to online?

I was wondering if someone could look at my charts for me and tell me what they think?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:hi: and welcome to BnB and to the thread jasmin.shabel, sorry about your losses hunni.

After you start posting alot you can add your chart to you siggy


----------



## bnporter81

jasmin.shabel said:


> Hey everyone, im new to BabyandBump! Just found it today.
> 
> I've been TTC since Jan2011, got prego 3 mos after trying & was so happy, but 8 wks into it, 1 day b4 1st Ultrsnd i had the sharpest pains of my life & knew i was going 2 die if i didnt get 2 the ER. When i awoke frm surgery it turns out i had a tubal pregnancy & my tube burst! Lost the baby & a tube :( This last Oct i got prego again!!! Everything seemed fine.. no bleeding.. no cramping.. heartbeat strong & growing normally..nothing out of the ordinary.. til my second Ultrsnd at 13wks they couldnt find a heartbeat & said baby has stopped growing & died. Had to get D&C. :cry:
> 
> So now im having long cycles.. random ones too & since ive only got 1 tube, i can only get pregnant every other cycle. Good news is i am ovulating, and have learned everything u can about charting. CD 24 & no O!!
> 
> Wheres a good site to put my charting from paper to online?
> 
> I was wondering if someone could look at my charts for me and tell me what they think?

Jasmin, I think most of us use FertilityFriend.com


----------



## Rachel789

Welcome jasmin-sorry for your losses. As bnporter said fertilitfriend.com is the best place for charting.


----------



## foquita

hi to the newbies! :D 

morning girls, I have a question! I woke up this morning at 4.20am and ran to the toilet, then took my temperature when I got back and it was 96.54, I usually take my temperature at 6am. then I went back to sleep and woke up at 7.30am, because I had had 3 hours of sleep I quickly took my temp and got 97.48 then adjusted it with the BBT adjuster because it was an hour and a half late and got 97.18....am I right in thinking I have done it right? sorry for the long winded explanation! I didn't want to adjust the 4.30am one because I went to the toilet so I would have been colder, I only took that one just in case I didn't get another 3 hours sleep. 

Bethany, I was reading about progesterone cream last night and I am definitely going to get some when I get paid! :D how's that d-chiro stuff going for you? xxxx


----------



## foquita

here's a link I found really useful - 

https://natural-fertility-info.com/...11&utm_campaign= Progesterone Fertility Guide 

that's what made me decide to try it! along with you talking about it B :)


----------



## seabean

Thanks for the links and info about progesterine deficiency. I had only really heard of it in relation to spotting after O. Reading up on the info it still only seems to be a condition to worry about after ovulation to me?? Progesterone is only produced by the burst follicle after ovulation. Prior to that its super low. I don't think that progesterone prior to O will help, and if anything it seems like it would maybe even prevent O?
What am I missing here.


----------



## foquita

i don't know seabean, i just read the section on PCOS and progesterone cream :)


----------



## bnporter81

seabean said:


> Thanks for the links and info about progesterine deficiency. I had only really heard of it in relation to spotting after O. Reading up on the info it still only seems to be a condition to worry about after ovulation to me?? Progesterone is only produced by the burst follicle after ovulation. Prior to that its super low. I don't think that progesterone prior to O will help, and if anything it seems like it would maybe even prevent O?
> What am I missing here.

 I think my estrogen VS. progesterone levels were out of whack and since I started using progesterone I've felt better(originally I was just using it to end my cycle) but I noticed, I think around my 10th day of using it last cycle is when I got my positive OPK, so it definitely DID NOT prevent O. for me, but I'm sure everyone is different. I only used it this time after I was pretty positive I had O just to make sure I didn't mess it up. Having a deficiency a.k.a estrogen dominance, can totally screw up your balance of hormones so someone wants to make sure to use it at least after O. especially if TTC because if you're lacking in it then miscarriage would be more likely since progesterone is what supports pregnancy. I wouldn't sit and advise people to take it throughout their cycle, but there is something called the shutdown method where you use it for about 3 weeks straight and then stop to bring on AF...then start on about day 7 or 8 of the new cycle and take it 3 weeks again, stop to bring on AF....do that about 3 cycles and it's supposed to kind of give your ovaries a break and then they are supposed to "react with enthusiasm" and start doing more of what they should on their own. I've read of women who had been TTC for a long time getting pregnant this way, but the shutdown means more than likely you won't get pregnant during those 3 months. That's why I'm only using it after O. right now to support pregnancy and help prevent miscarriage if my levels are low.


----------



## bnporter81

foquita said:


> hi to the newbies! :D
> 
> morning girls, I have a question! I woke up this morning at 4.20am and ran to the toilet, then took my temperature when I got back and it was 96.54, I usually take my temperature at 6am. then I went back to sleep and woke up at 7.30am, because I had had 3 hours of sleep I quickly took my temp and got 97.48 then adjusted it with the BBT adjuster because it was an hour and a half late and got 97.18....am I right in thinking I have done it right? sorry for the long winded explanation! I didn't want to adjust the 4.30am one because I went to the toilet so I would have been colder, I only took that one just in case I didn't get another 3 hours sleep.
> 
> Bethany, I was reading about progesterone cream last night and I am definitely going to get some when I get paid! :D how's that d-chiro stuff going for you? xxxx

Nat, I also read about progesterone that it can help shrink cysts so that part might help with your PCOS. I'd probably just start using after you're pretty sure you've ovulated but if it starts being a realllly long cycle you can just start using it for a while and then stop and it should bring on AF within a few days. I think you probably did the right thing by using the adjuster...it's always hard to tell when that sort of thing happens:wacko:I'm not sure if the d-chiro is part of what helped this cycle or if was purely the soy. I'm still trying to decide if I don't get my BFP this cycle if I'll use the soy again next cycle or just use my d-chiro and see what happens. I'm really undecided right now:shrug:I had been using it for about 2 weeks when I got my positive OPK.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

My temp went back up


----------



## foquita

i am definitely going to try the progesterone cream after reading the link i posted above, it looks like it is really beneficial for women with PCOS! i don't ovulate anyway so i am willing to try anything to make me ovulate, i'm going to use it to mimic a real cycle so i'll use it CD12 - 26. i'm going to buy some at the end of the month and try it the next time CD12 comes around :) i am feeling pretty positive about it, i like to feel like i am doing something...i hate just sitting about waiting to see a specialist :( i want to be in control! :brat:

i was doing some reading about d-chiro and you can get it from buckwheat so i'm just going to add loads of that to my diet :)


----------



## bnporter81

foquita said:


> i am definitely going to try the progesterone cream after reading the link i posted above, it looks like it is really beneficial for women with PCOS! i don't ovulate anyway so i am willing to try anything to make me ovulate, i'm going to use it to mimic a real cycle so i'll use it CD12 - 26. i'm going to buy some at the end of the month and try it the next time CD12 comes around :) i am feeling pretty positive about it, i like to feel like i am doing something...i hate just sitting about waiting to see a specialist :( i want to be in control! :brat:
> 
> i was doing some reading about d-chiro and you can get it from buckwheat so i'm just going to add loads of that to my diet :)

It all sounds good to me, Nat:thumbup:Good luck with all of it and it will probably make you feel better to know you're doing something instead of just sitting and waiting and wondering when something will happen. At least you'll know you're doing all you can do!:hugs:The two best progesterones I've found are the Happy PMS cream (they also have a Happy Pregnancy cream you can use during pregnancy to make sure you're levels are maintained for at least the first few months), and then this last time I've Progestelle which is an oil. I'm starting to think I like it better because all it has is Progesterone and coconut oil...no other additives. You also get a free bottle when you make your first order, but the Progestelle is a little more expensive because it's in a glass bottle.


----------



## seabean

Let us know how it goes! I didn't have any of the symptoms on the list other than infertility....which can be caused by a million reasons, and of course my past MC, also caused by a million potnetial reasosn, but I am curious to see what works for you and that is great to have something you feel in control about. The method that bp described for three months sounds similar to what my Dr was saying about going back on bc for three months to gives the ovaries a break and get your body.back in a cycle. Also, similar to the progesterone uses like Provera to bring on AF. So to me it basically is just another way of taking progesterone. I wonder if there are benefits to topical application versus oral pills?


----------



## foquita

bnporter81 said:


> foquita said:
> 
> 
> i am definitely going to try the progesterone cream after reading the link i posted above, it looks like it is really beneficial for women with PCOS! i don't ovulate anyway so i am willing to try anything to make me ovulate, i'm going to use it to mimic a real cycle so i'll use it CD12 - 26. i'm going to buy some at the end of the month and try it the next time CD12 comes around :) i am feeling pretty positive about it, i like to feel like i am doing something...i hate just sitting about waiting to see a specialist :( i want to be in control! :brat:
> 
> i was doing some reading about d-chiro and you can get it from buckwheat so i'm just going to add loads of that to my diet :)
> 
> It all sounds good to me, Nat:thumbup:Good luck with all of it and it will probably make you feel better to know you're doing something instead of just sitting and waiting and wondering when something will happen. At least you'll know you're doing all you can do!:hugs:The two best progesterones I've found are the Happy PMS cream (they also have a Happy Pregnancy cream you can use during pregnancy to make sure you're levels are maintained for at least the first few months), and then this last time I've Progestelle which is an oil. I'm starting to think I like it better because all it has is Progesterone and coconut oil...no other additives. You also get a free bottle when you make your first order, but the Progestelle is a little more expensive because it's in a glass bottle.Click to expand...




seabean said:


> Let us know how it goes! I didn't have any of the symptoms on the list other than infertility....which can be caused by a million reasons, and of course my past MC, also caused by a million potnetial reasosn, but I am curious to see what works for you and that is great to have something you feel in control about. The method that bp described for three months sounds similar to what my Dr was saying about going back on bc for three months to gives the ovaries a break and get your body.back in a cycle. Also, similar to the progesterone uses like Provera to bring on AF. So to me it basically is just another way of taking progesterone. I wonder if there are benefits to topical application versus oral pills?

the oral pills must be better or else the doctor would recommend the cream? mind you, the cream is plant-based so they can't really patent that or make money from that can they? 

if my doctor tells me to go on BCP for 3 months i will actually go mad :brat:


----------



## foquita

bnporter81 said:


> foquita said:
> 
> 
> i am definitely going to try the progesterone cream after reading the link i posted above, it looks like it is really beneficial for women with PCOS! i don't ovulate anyway so i am willing to try anything to make me ovulate, i'm going to use it to mimic a real cycle so i'll use it CD12 - 26. i'm going to buy some at the end of the month and try it the next time CD12 comes around :) i am feeling pretty positive about it, i like to feel like i am doing something...i hate just sitting about waiting to see a specialist :( i want to be in control! :brat:
> 
> i was doing some reading about d-chiro and you can get it from buckwheat so i'm just going to add loads of that to my diet :)
> 
> It all sounds good to me, Nat:thumbup:Good luck with all of it and it will probably make you feel better to know you're doing something instead of just sitting and waiting and wondering when something will happen. At least you'll know you're doing all you can do!:hugs:The two best progesterones I've found are the Happy PMS cream (they also have a Happy Pregnancy cream you can use during pregnancy to make sure you're levels are maintained for at least the first few months), and then this last time I've Progestelle which is an oil. I'm starting to think I like it better because all it has is Progesterone and coconut oil...no other additives. You also get a free bottle when you make your first order, but the Progestelle is a little more expensive because it's in a glass bottle.Click to expand...

i'm just looking for the progestelle now :D hope i can get it in the UK, i would rather have a glass bottle because i was just reading about the xenohormones (or something like that!) in plastic bottles :laugh2:

where do you put the cream on? and how do you measure it out?


----------



## bnporter81

foquita said:


> bnporter81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foquita said:
> 
> 
> i am definitely going to try the progesterone cream after reading the link i posted above, it looks like it is really beneficial for women with PCOS! i don't ovulate anyway so i am willing to try anything to make me ovulate, i'm going to use it to mimic a real cycle so i'll use it CD12 - 26. i'm going to buy some at the end of the month and try it the next time CD12 comes around :) i am feeling pretty positive about it, i like to feel like i am doing something...i hate just sitting about waiting to see a specialist :( i want to be in control! :brat:
> 
> i was doing some reading about d-chiro and you can get it from buckwheat so i'm just going to add loads of that to my diet :)
> 
> It all sounds good to me, Nat:thumbup:Good luck with all of it and it will probably make you feel better to know you're doing something instead of just sitting and waiting and wondering when something will happen. At least you'll know you're doing all you can do!:hugs:The two best progesterones I've found are the Happy PMS cream (they also have a Happy Pregnancy cream you can use during pregnancy to make sure you're levels are maintained for at least the first few months), and then this last time I've Progestelle which is an oil. I'm starting to think I like it better because all it has is Progesterone and coconut oil...no other additives. You also get a free bottle when you make your first order, but the Progestelle is a little more expensive because it's in a glass bottle.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seabean said:
> 
> 
> Let us know how it goes! I didn't have any of the symptoms on the list other than infertility....which can be caused by a million reasons, and of course my past MC, also caused by a million potnetial reasosn, but I am curious to see what works for you and that is great to have something you feel in control about. The method that bp described for three months sounds similar to what my Dr was saying about going back on bc for three months to gives the ovaries a break and get your body.back in a cycle. Also, similar to the progesterone uses like Provera to bring on AF. So to me it basically is just another way of taking progesterone. I wonder if there are benefits to topical application versus oral pills?Click to expand...
> 
> the oral pills must be better or else the doctor would recommend the cream? mind you, the cream is plant-based so they can't really patent that or make money from that can they?
> 
> if my doctor tells me to go on BCP for 3 months i will actually go mad :brat:Click to expand...

From what I've read the topical is actually better because it goes in your bloodstream faster...oral has to go through your liver and all first so less gets absorbed. I wouldn't want to use any BC pills with synthetic progesterone because if you do a search on synthetic vs. natural progesterone they are very different and not as safe as the natural.


----------



## bnporter81

foquita said:


> bnporter81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foquita said:
> 
> 
> i am definitely going to try the progesterone cream after reading the link i posted above, it looks like it is really beneficial for women with PCOS! i don't ovulate anyway so i am willing to try anything to make me ovulate, i'm going to use it to mimic a real cycle so i'll use it CD12 - 26. i'm going to buy some at the end of the month and try it the next time CD12 comes around :) i am feeling pretty positive about it, i like to feel like i am doing something...i hate just sitting about waiting to see a specialist :( i want to be in control! :brat:
> 
> i was doing some reading about d-chiro and you can get it from buckwheat so i'm just going to add loads of that to my diet :)
> 
> It all sounds good to me, Nat:thumbup:Good luck with all of it and it will probably make you feel better to know you're doing something instead of just sitting and waiting and wondering when something will happen. At least you'll know you're doing all you can do!:hugs:The two best progesterones I've found are the Happy PMS cream (they also have a Happy Pregnancy cream you can use during pregnancy to make sure you're levels are maintained for at least the first few months), and then this last time I've Progestelle which is an oil. I'm starting to think I like it better because all it has is Progesterone and coconut oil...no other additives. You also get a free bottle when you make your first order, but the Progestelle is a little more expensive because it's in a glass bottle.Click to expand...
> 
> i'm just looking for the progestelle now :D hope i can get it in the UK, i would rather have a glass bottle because i was just reading about the xenohormones (or something like that!) in plastic bottles :laugh2:
> 
> where do you put the cream on? and how do you measure it out?Click to expand...

Nat, it's on womhoo.com. LOL, funny html.:haha:You alternate areas of your body like face, neck, inner arms, chest. Usually you use it morning and before bed. With the oil it comes in a dropper. It fills up about 2 inches and that equals about 20 mg. of prog.


----------



## foquita

i defo want the oil then, does it smell like coconut? that's my favourite smell ever :cloud9:


----------



## bnporter81

foquita said:


> i defo want the oil then, does it smell like coconut? that's my favourite smell ever :cloud9:

I like the coconut smell too. Surprisingly, though, it doesn't really have any smell at all. You just have to make sure with the oil that you massage it in thoroughly. It takes a couple of minutes to get it all rubbed in.


----------



## seabean

Just now reading back on all the posts I missed this weekend. Hi to the bunch of newbies! We are a mixed bag of long-cycle ladies - all sorts of reasons (or lack there of) for our long cycles, so we look forward to any wisdom you all might add!

Jasmine, SO SO sorry about your losses - you sound so positive and strong considering all of that and we are looking forward to your charting experience :) 

Raven - your will power is amazing! I agree w/ others though that it was too early to test. How are you feeling??


----------



## bnporter81

Wow, Raven, your chart looks amazing! I really hope this ends up being your month.:happydance:


----------



## raventtc

Thanks ladies, i am feeling fine never any type of smpytoms except that day of pressure point type pain in my lower abdomen/hip area....that was thrusday, i keep telling myself to stay positive!! i did look on ff and there was many charts with neg on 12dpo and then a + so there is hope..


----------



## MommyDream

raventtc said:


> Thanks ladies, i am feeling fine never any type of smpytoms except that day of pressure point type pain in my lower abdomen/hip area....that was thrusday, i keep telling myself to stay positive!! i did look on ff and there was many charts with neg on 12dpo and then a + so there is hope..

:dust: for you!! :thumbup:


----------



## foquita

your chart looks amazing! i will be so shocked if you don't get a bfp :hugs:


----------



## MommyDream

I am way behind reading on the thread! Welcome to all the newbies!

I had a temp dip today so I'm thinking I'm out this cycle... but who knows. At least this cycle is super short due to messed up hormones so it's not long until my next cycle starts!


----------



## bnporter81

Mommydream, I think just one temp. dip is okay as long as it comes back up. :thumbup:


----------



## MommyDream

Thanks... my temps are usually all over the place anyway, so I'll try not to read too much into it!

How is everyone? We need some more updates! I haven't seen anything from whigfield or seabean in a while...?


----------



## MommyDream

bnporter - your chart looks great too!


----------



## bnporter81

Thank you! Hopefully it stays that way:winkwink:


----------



## Rachel789

Raven I agree with Nat-I would be shocked if you don't get a bfp with a chart like that! When do you plan on testing again?


----------



## Rachel789

I don't have much to speak of, just on boring cd2 waiting for AF to move on out, hoping this cycle isn't as bad as the last but it probably will be like my last few cycles which were long and uneventful. I REALLY want to try soy this cycle but because I have my dr appt on the 27th for the ultra sound, I don't know what other tests she might want to order and I don't want to take the soy if it could skew the results.


----------



## MommyDream

Rachel789 said:


> I don't have much to speak of, just on boring cd2 waiting for AF to move on out, hoping this cycle isn't as bad as the last but it probably will be like my last few cycles which were long and uneventful. I REALLY want to try soy this cycle but because I have my dr appt on the 27th for the ultra sound, I don't know what other tests she might want to order and I don't want to take the soy if it could skew the results.

Good call not taking soy... hope your appointment goes well.


----------



## seabean

raven - is it also possible that you might have ovulated 2 days later than FF says? I only think that b/c of the timing of your + opk followed by the slight dip prior to going up high...just another possible reason why you might not be getting your BFP yet :)

MD - why are your hormones messed up? you ovulated early, right? Any thoughts on why?

I am CD8 and have been super sick with a nasty head cold since last Thursday. So I haven't really been temping or anything, and it has been a nice break (even if I do feel like crap). AF was super light and left quickly. So I'm just waiting for some fertile signs...waiting...yup, still waiting...i'll have the waiting with a side of waiting...


----------



## Rachel789

Thanks, I am really looking forward to it! I am so impatient which is why it is killing me not to take the soy but I know since my dr. mentioned putting me on clomid I just need to be patient :)

I am really scared of having another crazy long endless cycle, I really don't want to have to do provera again. I just pray I can at least o by cd 30ish so I don't loose my mind [-o&lt;


----------



## Rachel789

I hear you seabean- All I do is wait, I have been waiting pretty much since December :wacko:

I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## foquita

let's all wait together :laugh2: i have been waiting for 13 months now and my waiting is just getting worse because i'm waiting for more important things now! :brat: 

I'M IMPATIENT :hissy:


----------



## MommyDream

seabean said:


> MD - why are your hormones messed up? you ovulated early, right? Any thoughts on why?
> 
> I am CD8 and have been super sick with a nasty head cold since last Thursday. So I haven't really been temping or anything, and it has been a nice break (even if I do feel like crap). AF was super light and left quickly. So I'm just waiting for some fertile signs...waiting...yup, still waiting...i'll have the waiting with a side of waiting...

I think my hormones are messed up because of the progesterone/clomid. not really sure but it's not normal to ovulate so early! Insane... I have an ultrasound on Wed... and hopefully I'll get more answers then.



foquita said:


> let's all wait together :laugh2: i have been waiting for 13 months now and my waiting is just getting worse because i'm waiting for more important things now! :brat:
> 
> I'M IMPATIENT :hissy:

I hear you!!! Wait wait wait wait.. ughhh


----------



## raventtc

Rachel789 said:


> Raven I agree with Nat-I would be shocked if you don't get a bfp with a chart like that! When do you plan on testing again?


I think i am going to wait this out....keep temping and see what happens?! I only bought a 2 pack of tests...and no ic's so right now i have one left and not thinking about it for a bit...af is due wed(i think)??


----------



## cmwilson

Woo! Good luck raven! I'm feeling very positive for you! :thumbup:

Thanks for the link Nat! Interesting! I'm excited to see if the progestrone works for you! :happydance:

Jasmin - I'm so sorry for your losses. I look forward to watching your journey!

It always seems like we're waiting doesn't it? Waiting to O, waiting for BFP, waiting for AF, waiting for a doctor's appointment, always waiting! So frustrating! :growlmad:

MD - you have an ultrasound on Wednesday? So do I! What's yours for?

I got a call from the doc saying that my blood test results don't show O. :nope: I can't explain the positive opks. Plus this morning my temp was really high, 97.9. I'm hesitating putting it on my chart. I don't know why it would be so high but I guess I'll find out more on Wednesday!:shrug:


----------



## MommyDream

cmwilson said:


> MD - you have an ultrasound on Wednesday? So do I! What's yours for?
> 
> I got a call from the doc saying that my blood test results don't show O. :nope: I can't explain the positive opks. Plus this morning my temp was really high, 97.9. I'm hesitating putting it on my chart. I don't know why it would be so high but I guess I'll find out more on Wednesday!:shrug:

My ultrasound is to check out how things look in there... Its 3d.....What's yours for?


----------



## cmwilson

MommyDream said:


> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> MD - you have an ultrasound on Wednesday? So do I! What's yours for?
> 
> I got a call from the doc saying that my blood test results don't show O. :nope: I can't explain the positive opks. Plus this morning my temp was really high, 97.9. I'm hesitating putting it on my chart. I don't know why it would be so high but I guess I'll find out more on Wednesday!:shrug:
> 
> My ultrasound is to check out how things look in there... Its 3d.....What's yours for?Click to expand...

Checking again to see if any of my eggs are growing. :shrug: Is this to check your ovaries or is it just an overall check?


----------



## seabean

MD - I know you are worried about O being so early, but it looks like you ended up having ok timing with BDing! Maybe this will end up being your month! Your ovaries must have been super responsive to the clomid! :)

Good luck with the scans!!


----------



## MommyDream

cmwilson said:


> MommyDream said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> MD - you have an ultrasound on Wednesday? So do I! What's yours for?
> 
> I got a call from the doc saying that my blood test results don't show O. :nope: I can't explain the positive opks. Plus this morning my temp was really high, 97.9. I'm hesitating putting it on my chart. I don't know why it would be so high but I guess I'll find out more on Wednesday!:shrug:
> 
> My ultrasound is to check out how things look in there... Its 3d.....What's yours for?Click to expand...
> 
> Checking again to see if any of my eggs are growing. :shrug: Is this to check your ovaries or is it just an overall check?Click to expand...

I knew that... Duh! Good luck :) mine will show my uterus I think... They need to make sure there's no blockage....


seabean said:


> MD - I know you are worried about O being so early, but it looks like you ended up having ok timing with BDing! Maybe this will end up being your month! Your ovaries must have been super responsive to the clomid! :)
> 
> Good luck with the scans!!

I know... I am just slightly concerned because the doctor said ovulated on cd 7... Earlier that BDing and what FF shows... Who knows :shrug:


----------



## Rachel789

caroline what day did they take your blood? With your positive opk and the huge temp rise today maybe you o'ed on cd 14 or 15?? :shrug:


----------



## cmwilson

Rachel789 said:


> caroline what day did they take your blood? With your positive opk and the huge temp rise today maybe you o'ed on cd 14 or 15?? :shrug:

I had blood drawn on Cd 14 in the morning. Do you think if I O'd in the afternoon on CD 14 or on the 15th it wouldn't have shown up on the blood test? I don't know. I guess we'll see what happens on Wednesday. :shrug:


----------



## Rachel789

I don't think it would be all that strange for it not to show up that early on bloodwork because I think progesterone takes time to build up for some people. Which is why you see some charts where the temp rise isn't really noticable for a couple days. Also you typically o 12-36 hours after + opk so you may have even o'ed yesterday. Did you sleep well when you took your temp this morning? I think the jump is a great sign, I hope it stays up tomorrow, that would be really promising!


----------



## cmwilson

MommyDream said:


> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MommyDream said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> MD - you have an ultrasound on Wednesday? So do I! What's yours for?
> 
> I got a call from the doc saying that my blood test results don't show O. :nope: I can't explain the positive opks. Plus this morning my temp was really high, 97.9. I'm hesitating putting it on my chart. I don't know why it would be so high but I guess I'll find out more on Wednesday!:shrug:
> 
> My ultrasound is to check out how things look in there... Its 3d.....What's yours for?Click to expand...
> 
> Checking again to see if any of my eggs are growing. :shrug: Is this to check your ovaries or is it just an overall check?Click to expand...
> 
> I knew that... Duh! Good luck :) mine will show my uterus I think... They need to make sure there's no blockage....
> 
> 
> seabean said:
> 
> 
> MD - I know you are worried about O being so early, but it looks like you ended up having ok timing with BDing! Maybe this will end up being your month! Your ovaries must have been super responsive to the clomid! :)
> 
> Good luck with the scans!!Click to expand...
> 
> I know... I am just slightly concerned because the doctor said ovulated on cd 7... Earlier that BDing and what FF shows... Who knows :shrug:Click to expand...

Good luck with your appointment! :flower:


----------



## cmwilson

Rachel789 said:


> I don't think it would be all that strange for it not to show up that early on bloodwork because I think progesterone takes time to build up for some people. Which is why you see some charts where the temp rise isn't really noticable for a couple days. Also you typically o 12-36 hours after + opk so you may have even o'ed yesterday. Did you sleep well when you took your temp this morning? I think the jump is a great sign, I hope it stays up tomorrow, that would be really promising!

Yeah I slept great last night. The only change was that the temp outside was warmer this morning than usual but I didn't feel hot. I did a double take when I looked at my temp. :wacko: I'll keep my fingers crossed. Thanks Rach! :flower:


----------



## jasmin.shabel

Hey ladies,
Thanks for all the support, im trying to get the hang of this site, its kind of confusing.. i think i might just stick to this thread for a while to keep things simple haha..

I got a positive opk last night, and this morning, and this evening it just keeps getting darker!!! yay.. im hoping that this is my fertile cycle cus i only have one tube so im hoping that this is my right ovary ovulating right now.. lots of BDing.

i just learned about my cervix this month and have felt the drastic changes throughout this cycle.. im so bummed i didnt learn about this earlier!! My cervix is like wide open and really soft right now and for the past 6 days.. is that normal?? ive been reading up & it says like 2 days open and the rest mostly closed. im goingt o start a chart now so i can hopefully get some input.. glad to have some ppl to chat with that know how difficult this can be for us.. every woman in my life is pregnant right now & they have never had a mc so they dont know what im goign through.


----------



## rmsh1

Well it's going to be another long cycle for me this time. CD20 today and no signs at all that I will O soon. No watery cm, nothing. I am now leaning a lot toward trying soy next cycle, but I am a little apprehensive doing that without first discussing with a doctor. 

I am due to have smear in May so I might talk to the doc then. It will be almost one year off bc. I never see the same doctor though so will have to test the water and see what the doctor is like. I really want my thyroid hormones checked as I do have cysts on my thyroid gland. I last had them checked 4 years ago, so might be time to use that as an excuse too!


----------



## foquita

your temp rise is great caroline! fingers crossed you have ovulated! :hugs: 

sorry you're still waiting to O rmsh :hugs: 

my temp rose again this morning, I am starting to get my hopes up :( though I woke up really early and had to take my temp then and adjust it so maybe that's affected it? but I would have thought the adjuster was quite reliable?


----------



## rmsh1

foquita said:


> your temp rise is great caroline! fingers crossed you have ovulated! :hugs:
> 
> sorry you're still waiting to O rmsh :hugs:
> 
> my temp rose again this morning, I am starting to get my hopes up :( though I woke up really early and had to take my temp then and adjust it so maybe that's affected it? but I would have thought the adjuster was quite reliable?

I havent used any temp adjustors. My OH is not well at the moment and we both barely slept last night. He woke me up around 3am, and I took my temp then figuring it might be my longest sleep period, and it was 36.49. Then I dozed til 5.30am, my usual temp time, and it was 36.48, so I did not adjust it at all, as that is fairly consistent. Was it high before you adjusted it?


----------



## foquita

I woke up at 3.25am and it was 96.96, I usually take it at 6am so I adjusted it and got 97.48...do you think I should leave it as before? I wish I had checked my temp again when I woke at 6am to see what it was! I don't think it would be right though because I only had 2 hours sleep :(


----------



## rmsh1

If that happens to you a lot, I would take your temp whenever you wake, and then just compare them. My temps at both times last night were within the range they should be for me to be pre-O and they were not very different anyway, so i see no need to adjust them. Whenever I have looked at adjustors, they tend to adjust them outside the range I normally see, so they are useless to me.

Maybe keep a note of all temps you take, and the adjusted, just to see what they look like?


----------



## foquita

I will definitely do that, I'm kicking myself now for not taking it again at 6! 

not sure whether to discard my temp or not! :(


----------



## foquita

or to change it to 96.96? my temp was high yesterday though, 96.48 at 7.30am and i adjusted it backwards...so maybe today is right?


----------



## rmsh1

Enter which ever you like, but see what your temp does tomorrow and go from there


----------



## foquita

I'll leave it as it is but I have the other temps written down, I'll have to just keep an eye on it :) thanks so much for your help :hugs:


----------



## rmsh1

I think everyone is different, but I know that my temp is really consistent, no matter what time I take it, so long as I am rested and not moving much.


----------



## foquita

I'll experiment and see :D


----------



## rmsh1

I will admit that on Saturday night, I drank FAR too much wine at a friends farewell, I had wine and mojitos and beer and who knows what else. I dreaded taking my temp Sunday morning, and it was high at 36.68, but it was still within my range, so I left it in. I am now giving up alcohol completely for at least a month


----------



## foquita

I had one glass of wine last night, do you think that would affect my temp a lot?


----------



## foquita

my temp yesterday was the same as today's adjusted one so it is possible i suppose :) 

this is so confusing :brat:


----------



## rmsh1

I do'nt think one glass of wine would do much, Since New Years, I cut right back and haven't had more than two drinks at a time, and my temp was never funny on that amount. Last weekend was my first weekend this year where I drank far too much LOL


----------



## Rachel789

rmsh-sorry no o yet. I am sure it will come soon for you :hugs:

Nat-I found my temp really isn't off if I take it within 1.5 hours before my normal time. If I take it later though it does go up. But I found for me the adjuster is def not right so I usually just try to temp within 1.5 hours prior to my normal time at the earliest. So if I wake up before then I just try my best not to move around much and stay rested and fall back asleep. Even if I only fall back asleep for two hours but don't get out of bed or anything, my temp doesnt seem to be affected. I learned this over 6 months of temping. Everyone's temp reacts different to different circumstances so it is tough to say what is right for you and if the adjuster is accurate for you.


----------



## foquita

that's pretty good going rmsh! :) 

rach, I adjusted them back and it looks more normal (for me :laugh2:), what if it's over 1.5 hours? this morning I took it nearly 3 hours early (had no choice :() so what do you think I should do? :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Cd35 and I think I O'ed on cd33. What do you girls think?


----------



## seabean

HP - looks like it is too early to tell, honestly. There are a lot of your temps that have been higher than today's. But I say if it goes up again tomorrow above coverline and trends keep going upward, then it's a great sign!

Foquita - I wouldn't worry about one day's temp. If you want to just forget about it you can discard it. Last cycle I was getting a different temps even if I just took them back to back one right after the other - it was even to drive me crazy, so I stopped doing that and would only take it one-and-done. One day's temp doesn't mean as much as the overall trend anyway.


----------



## Diddums

Hello ladies. 

I'm currently 6dpo although I think the high temps may be due to having a cold and chesty cough as I started to feel better today and my temp has dropped. If I goes up tomorrow and I still feel better then I did ov. But if I haven't how can I bring on AF naturally? I'm on cd76 and getting fed up and drs won't give me anything to bring on AF but told me to wait.


----------



## bnporter81

Hi girls, how are you all today? Not so great here, DD wasn't feeling well last night and now I'm feeling the same way:sick::cry:


----------



## bnporter81

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Cd35 and I think I O'ed on cd33. What do you girls think?

Hotpink, not trying to be a downer, hon, but I'm not really sure you've ovulated yet. I think your temp would be going up a little higher...maybe closer to around 98 at least if you had. Just my 2 cents. Hopefully I'm wrong and now your temp will consistently keep going up:hugs:


----------



## raventtc

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Cd35 and I think I O'ed on cd33. What do you girls think?

its too early to tell i think, but you have other temps that are higher....might be able to tell in a few days


----------



## bnporter81

Well, had a big dip today of .5 degrees. Hoping it comes back up tomorrow!:wacko:


----------



## Diddums

Aww bnporter :( hope you an DD feel better soon! 

I also had a temp dip at 6dpo. Hoping it will go up tomorrow. How long is your LP? Xx


----------



## Diddums

Raven your temps are looking good!


----------



## Rachel789

foquita said:


> that's pretty good going rmsh! :)
> 
> rach, I adjusted them back and it looks more normal (for me :laugh2:), what if it's over 1.5 hours? this morning I took it nearly 3 hours early (had no choice :() so what do you think I should do? :)

It is tough to say because everyone's temp reacts different to different scenarios. The longer you temp the more you will learn. I wouldn't worry too much about it since it is just one temp, you will see an overall trend eventually. In the future if you wake up 2 hours or more before your normal time try your best not to move around much and don't talk and try to fall back asleep and then take it closer to your normal time. Don't stress either, I have done that and then I can't fall back asleep :dohh:


----------



## Rachel789

Ravennnnnnnnnnnnnn I love your chart!! :test: :test: :test: 

:rofl:


----------



## bnporter81

Diddums said:


> Aww bnporter :( hope you an DD feel better soon!
> 
> I also had a temp dip at 6dpo. Hoping it will go up tomorrow. How long is your LP? Xx

Thanks, hon. Usually around 12 or 13 days...hopes yours comes back up, too:thumbup:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Raven I think it's time to test again


----------



## seabean

I booked an appt w/ my Dr for next Wednesday - since my super long cycle in dec/jan I have had dull throbby pains on the lower left side. They seem to get worse midway through the end of my cycles. I used to think it was just my left ovary trying to ovulate, but now I'm thinking it might be a cyst or something worse. It's worth checking on and at least ruling things out! I am also sick of just waiting, so I might bring up the clomid question with her :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Thank you girls.


----------



## Rachel789

seabean-That is a good idea to see your dr. Hopefully it is nothing but you are better off being safe and getting it checked out. You should def ask about clomid especially if this cycle is long as well, mabye your body is out of whack and clomid will get you o'ing earlier again.


----------



## seabean

Thanks Rachel!

I just feel like WTF about how everything is turning out. I was O'ing just fine when we were NTNP, even though it was later, like CD20-22. Then all of a sudden when we decide to start trying I have a MC and haven't ovulated since! I think it has to be related somehow, but it could just be a coincidence. All the docs said that recovering can take up to 3 months, now it's been almost 5 months, and my MC was so early that I can't believe that it would take this long to get back to normal. Getting some answers would be nice, and I think clomid is a good next step too. 

Speaking of clomid - *CMWilson *it kind of looks like it worked for you!? Isn't your appt soon? Hopefully you will get confirmation of ovulation!


----------



## Rachel789

Keep us posted on how your appointment goes next week, maybe we will both be starting clomid in the near future :happydance:

Caroline I see your temp is still up?!? It looks good. I don't want to get your hopes up though as you said they didn't see any follicles, I just hope they missed them somehow because given the timing of your + opk and temp rise it sure looks like you may have O'ed, have you been bd'ing a lot, would you be covered well if you did o?


----------



## Rachel789

Ravennnnnn when will you :test: again? I am so bored and sick of waiting I am living vicariously through others

:test: :test: :test: :brat: :hissy:


----------



## cmwilson

Raven your chart is looking FABULOUS! Can't wait til you test!! :happydance:

Seabean- Let us know how your appointment goes. Hopefully you get Clomid! I don't know if Clomid worked for me or not, I'm still trying to figure out if I had a false positive opk or not. We'll see. Thanks for noticing though! :flower:

Rach - I don't want to get my hopes up either but I just cant explain the pos opk and the high temps. I'm going to ask my doc tomorrow though that's for sure! If I take away the pos opk from my chart it takes away the crosshairs. Gah! Why does my body have to be so confusing?! :wacko: As far as BDing we BD'd CD11, 13, 14 and 15.


----------



## bnporter81

Hi girls...well, even after getting my positive OPK and being almost positive that I've ovulated, I've still been doing OPKs each day because, well...I'm a POAS addict:haha:Anyway, I've noticed yesterday and and even more so today that they are extremely positive! Even darker than they were when I got my smiley face. Like I said, I'm almost certain I ovulated so what should I think? I don't believe I've gotten OPKs this dark before:wacko:


----------



## silmarien

Ok sorry to derail the thread but I'm really confused.

I had light bleeding after DH and I bd-ed (wrong time of the month, but we need the practice you know :wink:). It lasted from 8DPO to 9DPO.

Now on 10DPO I checked my CM and my finger came out with some blood one it - it isn't reaching my pantyliner but it's blood. I'm scared it's AF.

That would mean I had a 31 (!!!) day cycle, which is unheard of for me. And it'd mean my luteal phase is extremely short. I am afraid of this - Ive been taking B-vitamin and baby aspirin to prevent this. Am I crazy? AF has always started heavy and then tapered out quickly, both on and off BC. It's never started as blood on my finger! Though tbh i never checked CM before.

And my BBT is still in the high range. When should the temps go back to the low range if AF is here?

Am I getting implantation bleeding NOW? Help is appreciated bc no one is responding to my thread and I'm going insane trying to figure this out.


----------



## silmarien

Wow, sorry, I really am a thread killer :(

I checked my CP again tonight and there was no blood. So I'm not getting AF.

Can anyone help? I did make a thread about it but I've gotten zero replies, and my issue is I DON'T KNOW WHEN AF should even come because my last cycles were 66 and 77 days long, and now I'm off BC, I have no idea how long they should be. I'm guessing 45 days plus.


----------



## rmsh1

silmarian it could be implantation bleeding if you really are 10dpo. Do you have a chart?


----------



## Diddums

Morning everyone :)

Slim I'm not sure when you would expect AF. Do you have a link to your chart? Have you detected temp shift?

AFM my temp stayed down today I I am 99% sure I haven't ov and the high temps are due to the cold and mild chest infection I had. I am going to wait until saturday and I no af I will take 10-12g vitamin C and drink parsley tea to bring on AF. Hopefully that will work!


----------



## silmarien

Diddums said:


> Morning everyone :)
> 
> Slim I'm not sure when you would expect AF. Do you have a link to your chart? Have you detected temp shift?
> 
> AFM my temp stayed down today I I am 99% sure I haven't ov and the high temps are due to the cold and mild chest infection I had. I am going to wait until saturday and I no af I will take 10-12g vitamin C and drink parsley tea to bring on AF. Hopefully that will work!

I do temp. I got a dip during the implantation bleeding and my temp has been above the line for post-ovulation since. I had a slight dip (97.7 - borderline dip, all my post-O temps are 97.8+) when I had light bleeding, and tbh, I didn't take it right upon waking, and I'd drunk water about 5 minutes before the test that day. 

I attached my chart to my post. Thank you for your help.
 



Attached Files:







mychart-108359-12807.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Diddums

Well 10dpo might be a bit early for a bfp. Try testing again on Saturday if no AF before then. How long is your lp usually?


----------



## silmarien

Diddums said:


> Well 10dpo might be a bit early for a bfp. Try testing again on Saturday if no AF before then. How long is your lp usually?

I don't know actually. When I wasn't on Yaz, it was about 17 days. After Yaz, I have no idea. It's really frustrating first cycle off BC.

Thanks for your help!


Lots of baby dust to you
:dust: :dust:


----------



## bnporter81

silmarien, if it was just that one time and a small amount of blood I wouldn't worry too much. It could have been Implantation bleeding, or maybe BD'ing just irritated your cervix or even if you weren't quite wet enough during then maybe that too could have just rubbed and irritated something. Hopefully AF will hold off at least a couple more days to give you a decent Luteal phase. Good luck and lots of baby dust to you!:thumbup:


----------



## seabean

You technically don't have a LP when you are on BCP because you don't ovulate. It's kind of pointless to compare cycles with BCP cycles because of that. So if you aren't sure then of your LP it could be that you just have a shorter one and AF is on its way. Or it could be a number of reasons if its just a tiny amount that one time, like the others have said. I think the next few days will help you settle this put, so breath and join us for the wait...we are pros at waiting :) is this your first cycle off BCP and ttc?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Seabean is right


----------



## seabean

Just reread your post silmar...thought you said when I WAS on yaz...my bad. Ignore the first half of my post! You already know all that! 

Isn't b12 used to make the LP longer? If your LP was 17 days before, you might not need b12. Just a thought.


----------



## MommyDream

Diddums said:


> Morning everyone :)
> 
> Slim I'm not sure when you would expect AF. Do you have a link to your chart? Have you detected temp shift?
> 
> AFM my temp stayed down today I I am 99% sure I haven't ov and the high temps are due to the cold and mild chest infection I had. I am going to wait until saturday and I no af I will take 10-12g vitamin C and drink parsley tea to bring on AF. Hopefully that will work!

Hey Diddums - I was just looking at your chart... have you been to a doctor at all about your cycle length? It is possible to pregnant and never get a positive test (a coworker of mine never got a + HPT!). Anyway, just curious about your situation!

I'm off to the clinic for my 3-D ultrasound... I'm really nervous that they will find a septum or something in my uterus. The doctor mentioned that they couldn't rule that out before.... :cry:


----------



## MommyDream

cmwilson - good luck with your appt today - report back!! I'm convinced that your doc has no clue what he/she is talking about - your chart looks great!


----------



## bnporter81

Good luck Mommydream and Caroline. Hope everything goes great for you girls:thumbup:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

What a cycle this has been I guess I'll be testing soon that's if I Ovulated yesterday


----------



## silmarien

seabean said:


> You technically don't have a LP when you are on BCP because you don't ovulate. It's kind of pointless to compare cycles with BCP cycles because of that. So if you aren't sure then of your LP it could be that you just have a shorter one and AF is on its way. Or it could be a number of reasons if its just a tiny amount that one time, like the others have said. I think the next few days will help you settle this put, so breath and join us for the wait...we are pros at waiting :) is this your first cycle off BCP and ttc?

Yes it is my first cycle off BCP, but I tested my LP while I _wasn't_ on birth control several years ago. That is how I knew it was 17 days, because I know you don't ovulate on BC. I saw your other post, just wanted to clarify how I knew. 

I had an OPK and just figured what they hey, let's see what my usual O day is. And it was really early in the cycle, like 8 days after my period ended. Wait....so that would mean an LP of 22 days, bc my average was 30 day cycles. So I was wrong!

Thanks for your help. Dust to you! :dust:


----------



## silmarien

My temp today is still above the O line. And I'm getting loads of wet CM (sorry TMI). No period. Good news? :/

It's 98.1 today. I attached my chart. BTW I'm on CD36. And I checked my CP - it's high, open, and soft. Is that normal at this stage of a post-O cycle? I also have nausea, fatigue, bloating, gas (sorry TMI), but no AF cramping which I usually get by this point. I have really tender breasts and they're sore and increased by half a cup size. Sucks my bras don't fit! I usually don't get these symptoms. I just want to sleep like 10 hours a day. That's weird for me. I have a metallic taste in my mouth, and increased saliva. And I'm really emotional, that doesn't happen to me - PMS I just cry a lot. I've been emotional as in upset easily (but not weepy), anxious, depressed, and despairing that I might not be preg. That's really unusual for me since I figured I wouldn't get pregs the first try after quitting Yaz.
 



Attached Files:







BBT chart 2011-04-18.jpg
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## rmsh1

I hope it's good news Silmarien. Your symptoms sound promising


----------



## seabean

3D! Do you get to wear cool 3D glasses? :cool:

Good luck ladies!


----------



## seabean

silmarien said:


> My temp today is still above the O line. And I'm getting loads of wet CM (sorry TMI). No period. Good news? :/
> 
> It's 98.1 today. I attached my chart. BTW I'm on CD36. And I checked my CP - it's high, open, and soft. Is that normal at this stage of a post-O cycle? I also have nausea, fatigue, bloating, gas (sorry TMI), but no AF cramping which I usually get by this point. I have really tender breasts and they're sore and increased by half a cup size. Sucks my bras don't fit! I usually don't get these symptoms. I just want to sleep like 10 hours a day. That's weird for me. I have a metallic taste in my mouth, and increased saliva. And I'm really emotional, that doesn't happen to me - PMS I just cry a lot. I've been emotional as in upset easily (but not weepy), anxious, depressed, and despairing that I might not be preg. That's really unusual for me since I figured I wouldn't get pregs the first try after quitting Yaz.

Only way to know is to just :test:


----------



## Rachel789

seabean said:


> 3D! Do you get to wear cool 3D glasses? :cool:
> 
> Good luck ladies!

:rofl: everything is 3d these days!


----------



## MommyDream

LOL - I had my 3D ultrasound... hahah no glasses.

I have to wait to hear back from my home clinic for results... more waiting....


----------



## Rachel789

This thread is quiet today. I want to hear how the appointments went for mommydream and cmwilson! I hope things went well :thumbup: How is everyone else?


----------



## Rachel789

awww how long do you have to wait?


----------



## rmsh1

Same old for me, waiting to O. No fertile cm *sigh*

Been researching on vitex though


----------



## Rachel789

If you decide to go on the vitex I really hope it works wonders for you. I would suggest the tincture (liquid form) as it will asorb in your bloodstream faster. That is what I used to use, I did 28 drops every morning which is 1000 mg with just a sip or two of water. It didn't taste good but didn't taste bad either. 

I hope you at least o earlier than you did last cycle! I wish I would o earlier but I just am finding it hard to be positive I will o earlier than cd40 without help because my last three cycles were cd40 or later, actually my last cycle who knows when or if I would have o'ed I started the provera on cd 46 I think...


----------



## cmwilson

Ok well no eggys for me :cry: They hadn't grown at all. My uterine lining was thicker so that tells them my estrogen is working but the defect looks to be with my LH. They don't seem to think that there is any chance that I Oed so I don't know what happened. They also said that my uterus likes to point right up toward my nose where most kind of curl over themselves. They said it isnt a problem I just thought it was interesting. So I start 10 days of Provera tonight and when AF gets here I start 100 Mg of Clomid days 3-7. The doc doesn't seem concerned and told me its just a matter of finding the dose that works for me. I'm trying to remain optimistic and I hope next cycle is lucky for me. :thumbup: We shall see. Thanks for your support ladies. I'm so glad I have women that I can vent to. :hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

Awww Caroline :hugs: I am sorry that you didn't o, I really had high hopes for you. BUT the dr. is right they just need to find the dose that works for you, everyone is different and this doesn't mean clomid won't work for you. Thank god for provera at least you can move on quickly and get started again, I hope 100 mg does the trick for you. :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

What a day


----------



## silmarien

I got a really weird maybe? positive? ugh. I lost my pack of other tests, and I don't want to waste the last one I have - I want to wait at least 5-7 days before retesting.


I know it's blurry and dark - sorry about that. I think it was just an invalid test? I've never seen a test look like that before. :nope:

ETA: I'd take a better photo, but I got kinda pissed at the test and threw it out, after peeling off all the sticky lines. I was really frustrated at it. Sorry. :blush:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0416.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## bnporter81

Sorry it didn't go better Caroline but hopefully your new dosage of Clomid will be a winner!:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## silmarien

cmwilson said:


> Ok well no eggys for me :cry: They hadn't grown at all. My uterine lining was thicker so that tells them my estrogen is working but the defect looks to be with my LH. They don't seem to think that there is any chance that I Oed so I don't know what happened. They also said that my uterus likes to point right up toward my nose where most kind of curl over themselves. They said it isnt a problem I just thought it was interesting. So I start 10 days of Provera tonight and when AF gets here I start 100 Mg of Clomid days 3-7. The doc doesn't seem concerned and told me its just a matter of finding the dose that works for me. I'm trying to remain optimistic and I hope next cycle is lucky for me. :thumbup: We shall see. Thanks for your support ladies. I'm so glad I have women that I can vent to. :hugs:

Glad the doc found the problem. I know plenty of women with uteruses (is that a word?) like that - it's no biggie. It's great that your lining is lookin good. I hope the Clomid helps you O next cycle and you get your :bfp:!


----------



## seabean

silmarien said:


> I got a really weird maybe? positive? ugh. I lost my pack of other tests, and I don't want to waste the last one I have - I want to wait at least 5-7 days before retesting.
> 
> 
> I know it's blurry and dark - sorry about that. I think it was just an invalid test? I've never seen a test look like that before. :nope:
> 
> ETA: I'd take a better photo, but I got kinda pissed at the test and threw it out, after peeling off all the sticky lines. I was really frustrated at it. Sorry. :blush:

Super strange - it's hard to tell with the blurry pic. You might still be too early, but try again a few days!

Caroline - I agree with Silmar, I heard that the tilted uterus doesn't affect fertility at all! There is a reason they start out low dose with the clomid and work their way up - and you're are certainly not the first to have to go up a dose, so don't even stress about that! At least your Dr is starting you right away with Provera to try again :) You are on your way!

*Has anyone heard from Manny??


----------



## MommyDream

Rachel789 said:


> awww how long do you have to wait?

I am going to call in the afternoon tomorrow if I don't hear from them.... Eeek


----------



## MommyDream

cmwilson said:


> Ok well no eggys for me :cry: They hadn't grown at all. My uterine lining was thicker so that tells them my estrogen is working but the defect looks to be with my LH. They don't seem to think that there is any chance that I Oed so I don't know what happened. They also said that my uterus likes to point right up toward my nose where most kind of curl over themselves. They said it isnt a problem I just thought it was interesting. So I start 10 days of Provera tonight and when AF gets here I start 100 Mg of Clomid days 3-7. The doc doesn't seem concerned and told me its just a matter of finding the dose that works for me. I'm trying to remain optimistic and I hope next cycle is lucky for me. :thumbup: We shall see. Thanks for your support ladies. I'm so glad I have women that I can vent to. :hugs:

Awww... Stay strong... Onwards and upwards!

What could the Lh defect be... I need to read up on Lh... I don't know what it does!


----------



## MommyDream

rmsh1 said:


> Same old for me, waiting to O. No fertile cm *sigh*
> 
> Been researching on vitex though

Are you going to try Vitex?


----------



## silmarien

rmsh1 said:


> Same old for me, waiting to O. No fertile cm *sigh*
> 
> Been researching on vitex though

I've been using Vitex since January, though it's in 400mg pill form. The tincture very well might work better, but I've seen decent results with using the pill form (the one advantage is that it's cheaper! It's about $6 on Amazon.com). I took one pill 3x a day for 3 months, as per the bottle's instructions, now I'm taking two a day. I had a very decent period (good lining to shed, I meant) in March, and I think, but am not sure, it helped me O even though I just quit BC in March too, in April. I felt the O pain in my left ovary twice on O day for about 30-60 seconds each time, and my temp spiked up a lot. That's why I'm pretty convinced I O'd. 

Vitex has some mild side-effects - enlarged breasts (my DH is NOT complaining!), and that's about it for me. Some bloating too but it's not bothering me. I'm hoping it's going to give me a 35-40 day cycle, instead of a 66 or 77 day cycle like I endured on Yaz November-Jan (the 66 day) and then Jan-March (the 77 day one). I plan on continuing to take it unless I get a *very* positive pregnancy test. 

Some women stop taking it after they O, I guess in case they get preggers it might hurt the baby? But others continue taking it every day. Some women also skip Vitex while on AF, I read they do that to let their bodies "readjust"? That makes no sense to me, so I just keep taking it all the time. 

Anyone know why people stop taking it after they O, and/or while they have AF? Does it aggravate PMS or period symptoms? I'm curious, too. I took it during my March period, but it had no ill effects that I detected.


----------



## cmwilson

MommyDream said:


> Awww... Stay strong... Onwards and upwards!
> 
> What could the Lh defect be... I need to read up on Lh... I don't know what it does!

Thanks MommyDream. :flower:

I think it is a combo of LH and FSH, they grow the eggs and release them. I think the PCO I have effects them but I can't be sure. :shrug:


----------



## silmarien

MommyDream said:


> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> Ok well no eggys for me :cry: They hadn't grown at all. My uterine lining was thicker so that tells them my estrogen is working but the defect looks to be with my LH. They don't seem to think that there is any chance that I Oed so I don't know what happened. They also said that my uterus likes to point right up toward my nose where most kind of curl over themselves. They said it isnt a problem I just thought it was interesting. So I start 10 days of Provera tonight and when AF gets here I start 100 Mg of Clomid days 3-7. The doc doesn't seem concerned and told me its just a matter of finding the dose that works for me. I'm trying to remain optimistic and I hope next cycle is lucky for me. :thumbup: We shall see. Thanks for your support ladies. I'm so glad I have women that I can vent to. :hugs:
> 
> Awww... Stay strong... Onwards and upwards!
> 
> What could the Lh defect be... I need to read up on Lh... I don't know what it does!Click to expand...

For ladies with PCOS, this is the usual deal with LH:

FSH (Follicle Stimulating Hormone) - will be normal or low with PCOS
LH (Lutenizing Hormone) - will be elevated
LH/FSH ratio - This ratio is normally about 1:1 in premenopausal women, but with PCOS a ratio of greater than 2:1 or 3:1 may be considered diagnostic.
Prolactin - will be normal or low (elevated in hyperprolactinemia)
Testosterone - total and/or free; usually elevated
DHEAS - frequently mildly elevated with PCOS; may be done to rule out a virilizing adrenal tumor in women with rapidly advancing hirsutism
Estrogens - may be normal or elevated 

(https://labtestsonline.org/understanding/conditions/pcos?start=2)

Hope that was helpful!


----------



## raventtc

well ladies af just showed up!! so i am taking some time off, I don't know what is going on and what to do...i am just lost right now sorry :(


----------



## cmwilson

So sorry raven, I really thought this was your month. :hugs:


----------



## bnporter81

Sorry raven, I know it's such a letdown for you:hugs:Take care...


----------



## Rachel789

So sorry to hear that raven :( :hugs:


----------



## silmarien

raventtc said:


> well ladies af just showed up!! so i am taking some time off, I don't know what is going on and what to do...i am just lost right now sorry :(

I'm sorry raven :hug:


----------



## rmsh1

cmwilson, sorry to hear you had no follicles :( I hope 100mg clomid works well for you

Raven, sorry Af got you, your chart was looking so good

I do not know if I will sart vitex, I will do some more research. I am not sure how many long cycles I can go through before I admit defeat and start taking something.I have been really depressed about it, and each day that goes past with no cm atleast, I just get more down. My doc may not do anything for me until I have been off bc for two years, but I have multi nodular goitre (but had regular thyroid hormones levels when I was last tested 4 years ago), so I am going to ask for blood tests, tell her about my cycles all of a sudden becoming really long and see what she will test for. I hope she will test for everything that can affect cycle length, not just my thyroid hormones.

So I am still wondering about the vitex, I have read lots of doctors don't approve, that is one thing holding me back


----------



## shradha

Hi!!!!!!!!!!! I normally have 32 days cycle..but from the past 3 months my cycles r really late....3 months before it was 36 days ..then 40 days and last month it was 46 days cycle.....I was worried as it was getting difficult to predict my ovulation date even with my home kit........but this month I was shocked to c that I have ovulated during the estimate time of 40 day cycle.....which is surprising...taking into account of last month 46 days cycle.......by this i have leant 1 thing that u must keep checking ......as the cycles can go hanky pancy......sometimes late or early......:nope:


----------



## shradha

cmwilson said:


> Ok well no eggys for me :cry: They hadn't grown at all. My uterine lining was thicker so that tells them my estrogen is working but the defect looks to be with my LH. They don't seem to think that there is any chance that I Oed so I don't know what happened. They also said that my uterus likes to point right up toward my nose where most kind of curl over themselves. They said it isnt a problem I just thought it was interesting. So I start 10 days of Provera tonight and when AF gets here I start 100 Mg of Clomid days 3-7. The doc doesn't seem concerned and told me its just a matter of finding the dose that works for me. I'm trying to remain optimistic and I hope next cycle is lucky for me. :thumbup: We shall see. Thanks for your support ladies. I'm so glad I have women that I can vent to. :hugs:



Dont worry dear.....All ll b fine...Just keep the spirits up....dont ever give up....u ll a momma soon...


----------



## shradha

raven ..pls..dont give up n get dispt..........u take some time off.... but we all want u back...... positive...n strong :thumbup:


----------



## Diddums

Sorry to hear Raven :( hugs. We are all here for you when you're ready x


AFM another morning of Pre-O temp and negative hpt last night so started high dose 7000-10000mg a day plus parsley tea. Hopefully AF will arrive in the next few days!! 

Xx


----------



## foquita

I'm so sorry raven :hugs: 

caroline, sorry there were no follicles :hugs: I've got my fingers crossed that 100mg is the dose for you! did you have your LH/FSH levels tested? elevated LH = PCOS I think?

I'm sick of temping, my temps are crap and I don't know how to do it! :( that's 3 or 4 days in a row now that I've taken it at the wrong time or after less than 3 hours sleep because I wake up through the night! :( also a bit tired of being stuck in limbo, all over the site women who have been trying less time than me are getting help and I'm still stuck in the same place :cry: it's so frustrating and there is absolutely nothing I can do :cry:


----------



## rmsh1

foquita said:


> I'm so sorry raven :hugs:
> 
> caroline, sorry there were no follicles :hugs: I've got my fingers crossed that 100mg is the dose for you! did you have your LH/FSH levels tested? elevated LH = PCOS I think?
> 
> I'm sick of temping, my temps are crap and I don't know how to do it! :( that's 3 or 4 days in a row now that I've taken it at the wrong time or after less than 3 hours sleep because I wake up through the night! :( also a bit tired of being stuck in limbo, all over the site women who have been trying less time than me are getting help and I'm still stuck in the same place :cry: it's so frustrating and there is absolutely nothing I can do :cry:

Awww foquita, dont give up the temping just yet, it can tell you a lot. Dont stress about taking your temp at the wrong time or after less than three hours sleep, as a pattern may still emerge. I was extremely dismayed to learn this week that here in the UK, doctors may not perform any tests until I have stopped bc for 24 months. I was so hopeful they would look into things after 12 months, and has really made me even more depressed than I already was! :cry: I too am so very frustrated, and starting to feel a little desperate. 

:hugs:


----------



## foquita

that's a load of rubbish rmsh, don't listen to them! did you doctor tell you that? it's 1 year for your first child if you are under 35, if you have irregular cycles they should really test before that so I would see another doctor if i were you :hugs: 

thanks for the advice :) I will keep temping but it's not going to do anything because I dont ovulate anyway :cry: I have been trying over a year now and im not really much further forward :( I have totally changed my diet (which wasnt even that bad in the first place!), switched to organic, tried soy and agnus castus...there is only so much i can do by myself, I need medical help now and im not getting any :cry: who knows how long I'll have to wait to even hear from the ACU and what other tests I'll have to have before they help me :(


----------



## rmsh1

Rachel789 said:


> If you decide to go on the vitex I really hope it works wonders for you. I would suggest the tincture (liquid form) as it will asorb in your bloodstream faster. That is what I used to use, I did 28 drops every morning which is 1000 mg with just a sip or two of water. It didn't taste good but didn't taste bad either.
> 
> I hope you at least o earlier than you did last cycle! I wish I would o earlier but I just am finding it hard to be positive I will o earlier than cd40 without help because my last three cycles were cd40 or later, actually my last cycle who knows when or if I would have o'ed I started the provera on cd 46 I think...

Hi Rachel

I have just ordered some chaste tree tincture from amazon. Not sure I will take it just yet, but bought it anyway. Did you just take it once a day? I have read many different ideas on how often and how much to take.

I had a meltdown this morning and finally told OH how depressed I am :( He was very supportive


----------



## rmsh1

Foquita, it was actually on this site, several people told me their docs sent them away and told them to come back after 24 months. They were all from the UK :(

I have not been to the doc yet, but am due a smear next month so will bring it up then and take my charts along. I hope they will start tests right away, I am just feeling down about it all. I really want a baby before I turn 35

I cant believe how long they are making you wait when it is clear you are not ovulating! What is wrong with health care system???


----------



## foquita

it's 24 months for your second child, but for your first it's definitely a year...honestly :hugs: you will find it on the NHS website I'm sure :hugs: I think they will start tests straight away because your cycles are irregular (any changes in cycle length over 3 days either way is classed as irregular)

there are other people waiting, that's why... I suppose :( really I think I'm just unlucky in this though, my shortest cycle was 53 days but every time I went to the doctor they just told me it was because I had come off the pill. when I finally got tests they told me my results were fine, then when I went back for more tests they said actually my results were abnormal and I have pcos :cry: then it was waiting list for a scan, waiting list for the pointless appointment for the gynae, now I'm on another waiting list :cry: no one has even told me what's going to happen or spoken to me about my cycles :( I am just being passed around department to department :(

time is running out for me as I am going back to uni in September and i dont want to defer for a year for a baby I might never have :( if I get pregnant between now and September it'll be perfect because I will still be working full time and I'll be entitled to paid maternity leave and I can defer uni until I am ready to go back. if I get pregnant while I am at uni I will have to have a year out with no income and we can't afford it, if I put off going to uni when I'm not pregnant yet I'm taking a risk and it might turn out I can't have children and I will regret not going to uni :( hope that makes sense :(


----------



## rmsh1

foquita said:


> it's 24 months for your second child, but for your first it's definitely a year...honestly :hugs: you will find it on the NHS website I'm sure :hugs: I think they will start tests straight away because your cycles are irregular (any changes in cycle length over 3 days either way is classed as irregular)
> 
> there are other people waiting, that's why... I suppose :( really I think I'm just unlucky in this though, my shortest cycle was 53 days but every time I went to the doctor they just told me it was because I had come off the pill. when I finally got tests they told me my results were fine, then when I went back for more tests they said actually my results were abnormal and I have pcos :cry: then it was waiting list for a scan, waiting list for the pointless appointment for the gynae, now I'm on another waiting list :cry: no one has even told me what's going to happen or spoken to me about my cycles :( I am just being passed around department to department :(
> 
> time is running out for me as I am going back to uni in September and i dont want to defer for a year for a baby I might never have :( if I get pregnant between now and September it'll be perfect because I will still be working full time and I'll be entitled to paid maternity leave and I can defer uni until I am ready to go back. if I get pregnant while I am at uni I will have to have a year out with no income and we can't afford it, if I put off going to uni when I'm not pregnant yet I'm taking a risk and it might turn out I can't have children and I will regret not going to uni :( hope that makes sense :(

Foquita, thank you, thank you, thank you! :hugs: I did a search for myself and found this - https://www.nhs.uk/Livewell/Fertility/Pages/FertilityandyourGP.aspx

Your reasons for when to get pregnant make perfect sense to me. We started trying now as it fits in well with when we will return to NZ! I wanted to get pregnant quickly and then not bother about getting a job when we return. We have saved money and worked really hard to get where are. Now it looks like I will be job hunting after all, which is not a bad thing, but I was all set to just not work :( We had it all thought out. I will not get maternity leave where I am now.


----------



## foquita

happy to help :hugs: I suppose we should both realise that things like this never go to plan lol :) xxxx


----------



## rmsh1

Yeah I know! My mum would be so excited if I returned pregnant, she doesnt know we are trying and hassles me all the time, telling me I am old and she wants babies! I cant tell her as it will just be so much pressure


----------



## bnporter81

foquita said:


> I'm so sorry raven :hugs:
> 
> caroline, sorry there were no follicles :hugs: I've got my fingers crossed that 100mg is the dose for you! did you have your LH/FSH levels tested? elevated LH = PCOS I think?
> 
> I'm sick of temping, my temps are crap and I don't know how to do it! :( that's 3 or 4 days in a row now that I've taken it at the wrong time or after less than 3 hours sleep because I wake up through the night! :( also a bit tired of being stuck in limbo, all over the site women who have been trying less time than me are getting help and I'm still stuck in the same place :cry: it's so frustrating and there is absolutely nothing I can do :cry:

Nat, I'm so sorry you're feeling down. I would still try to keep up with the temping...it gets depressing sometimes seeing no change or feeling like it's not doing any good but it might end up really helping you in the longrun:hugs:

I'm a little frustrated this morning as well. I had a big temp. drop at 6 dpo, then it came up .1 of a degree at 7 dpo but now this morning it went below the cover line to 97.3. It was kind of chilly in my house last night and I had to turn the heat on when I woke up, but it still bothers me because that is really low for a post O. temp...makes me wonder if I did really ovulate or not:cry:


----------



## rmsh1

bnporter81 said:


> foquita said:
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry raven :hugs:
> 
> caroline, sorry there were no follicles :hugs: I've got my fingers crossed that 100mg is the dose for you! did you have your LH/FSH levels tested? elevated LH = PCOS I think?
> 
> I'm sick of temping, my temps are crap and I don't know how to do it! :( that's 3 or 4 days in a row now that I've taken it at the wrong time or after less than 3 hours sleep because I wake up through the night! :( also a bit tired of being stuck in limbo, all over the site women who have been trying less time than me are getting help and I'm still stuck in the same place :cry: it's so frustrating and there is absolutely nothing I can do :cry:
> 
> Nat, I'm so sorry you're feeling down. I would still try to keep up with the temping...it gets depressing sometimes seeing no change or feeling like it's not doing any good but it might end up really helping you in the longrun:hugs:
> 
> I'm a little frustrated this morning as well. I had a big temp. drop at 6 dpo, then it came up .1 of a degree at 7 dpo but now this morning it went below the cover line to 97.3. It was kind of chilly in my house last night and I had to turn the heat on when I woke up, but it still bothers me because that is really low for a post O. temp...makes me wonder if I did really ovulate or not:cry:Click to expand...

:hugs: We are all very frustrated today!


----------



## Diddums

That's one of the bad things about the NHS. Long waiting lists! We have been trying almost 4 months but this is only my last second cycle. Went to my drs who has requested bloods to check hormone levels as I have PCOS. She said we can discuss where to go next at my appointment in 2 weeks and she will have a think about when to refer me to a fertility specialist. Sorry to hear things aren't moving for you Rmsh :( I would book an appointment with your gp and say its been almost a year and nothing xx


----------



## Rachel789

:hugs: to everyone here! It seems like many of you are having a down day, I am sorry to hear that but totally understand. 

Nat-I think you should continue with the temping and don't let it stress you out. As the others said you are looking for a pattern and when/if you O it will be clear to you. I used to stress about not sleeping well or not taking it on time when I first started but it really isn't a big deal so try not to let it bother you. Do you have an appointment at least scheduled yet or are you still waiting? I hope your letter makes an impact and you can get help sooner than later because you deserve it. I totally understand your frustration watching others get help while you have been waiting so long, it will happen for you soon and you will get pregnant and you will know how much to appreciate it for all you have been through.

Everyone in the UK has to stress about waiting lists while here in the US we have crazy expensive health care that is not affordable for anyone, I think I would rather have the waiting lists, it is insane how much it costs us :( But at the same time having to wait forever sucks too so I think the best of both worlds would be nice if it existed. 

bethany-Don't worry about your dip I have seen all kinds of charts result in pregnancy, I am sure your temp will go back up tomorrow, one temp isn't important. Maybe it is implantation :thumbup:

rmsh-I would just tell your dr. you have been trying for a year or as long as you can get away with saying. 

It sucks having to go through all of this but at least we all have each other to lean on. When some of you are having bad days I can help pick you up and you do the same for me when I have a bad day :)


----------



## Rachel789

rmsh1 said:


> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> If you decide to go on the vitex I really hope it works wonders for you. I would suggest the tincture (liquid form) as it will asorb in your bloodstream faster. That is what I used to use, I did 28 drops every morning which is 1000 mg with just a sip or two of water. It didn't taste good but didn't taste bad either.
> 
> I hope you at least o earlier than you did last cycle! I wish I would o earlier but I just am finding it hard to be positive I will o earlier than cd40 without help because my last three cycles were cd40 or later, actually my last cycle who knows when or if I would have o'ed I started the provera on cd 46 I think...
> 
> Hi Rachel
> 
> I have just ordered some chaste tree tincture from amazon. Not sure I will take it just yet, but bought it anyway. Did you just take it once a day? I have read many different ideas on how often and how much to take.
> 
> I had a meltdown this morning and finally told OH how depressed I am :( He was very supportiveClick to expand...

I have heard of so many different doses and ways to take it so I do not know what is the "correct" way. The dosage on the bottle I bought said something like 28-56 drops 3x a day which is 3000-6000 mg a day which I have never heard of anyone taking that much. I took 28 drops in the morning which is 1000 mg. Bean66 which is in the other thread you and I post in, is friends with an herbalist and she said her friend said 1000 mg is more than enough to do the job so I stuck with that. I think she took 20 drops everyday and she is pregnant now so it may have helped her! I think most people take anywhere from 800mg-1600mg. You can maybe start higher for the first couple months to get things going then lower it, but whatever dose you start with I would stick with for the whole cycle then start a different dose with a new cycle. You could maybe try 20 drops in the a.m. and 20 in the p.m. which I think is about 1300 mg. Check what concentration the tincture is that you ordered mine is 1:1 so I am going off of that.

Drs don't like anything that there are no studies on and that they know nothing about. I mentioned it to my dr. and she had never heard of it and she said she didn't like the fact that it had an affect on the pituitary gland so she wasn't comfortable with it. I expected her to shoot it down but I figured I would ask. I stopped taking it because 1. I had been on it over 3 months and saw no difference 2. I am under my drs. care now and may be starting clomid in the near future and I hear they counteract each other so I wanted to give the vitex time to get out of my system. A lot of people have success with it but you have to be patient and give it AT LEAST 3 months.


----------



## foquita

rmsh1 said:


> Yeah I know! My mum would be so excited if I returned pregnant, she doesnt know we are trying and hassles me all the time, telling me I am old and she wants babies! I cant tell her as it will just be so much pressure

when are you going back to NZ? you still have time to get a bfp, i've got everything crossed that you can surprise your mum when you go home :hugs: 



bnporter81 said:


> foquita said:
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry raven :hugs:
> 
> caroline, sorry there were no follicles :hugs: I've got my fingers crossed that 100mg is the dose for you! did you have your LH/FSH levels tested? elevated LH = PCOS I think?
> 
> I'm sick of temping, my temps are crap and I don't know how to do it! :( that's 3 or 4 days in a row now that I've taken it at the wrong time or after less than 3 hours sleep because I wake up through the night! :( also a bit tired of being stuck in limbo, all over the site women who have been trying less time than me are getting help and I'm still stuck in the same place :cry: it's so frustrating and there is absolutely nothing I can do :cry:
> 
> Nat, I'm so sorry you're feeling down. I would still try to keep up with the temping...it gets depressing sometimes seeing no change or feeling like it's not doing any good but it might end up really helping you in the longrun:hugs:
> 
> I'm a little frustrated this morning as well. I had a big temp. drop at 6 dpo, then it came up .1 of a degree at 7 dpo but now this morning it went below the cover line to 97.3. It was kind of chilly in my house last night and I had to turn the heat on when I woke up, but it still bothers me because that is really low for a post O. temp...makes me wonder if I did really ovulate or not:cry:Click to expand...

thanks bethany :hugs: sorry you're not feeling great today either :hugs: i can't help you with the temp thing because i am completely useless at them! :( fingers crossed it's an implantation dip like someone else mentioned :)



Rachel789 said:


> :hugs: to everyone here! It seems like many of you are having a down day, I am sorry to hear that but totally understand.
> 
> Nat-I think you should continue with the temping and don't let it stress you out. As the others said you are looking for a pattern and when/if you O it will be clear to you. I used to stress about not sleeping well or not taking it on time when I first started but it really isn't a big deal so try not to let it bother you. Do you have an appointment at least scheduled yet or are you still waiting? I hope your letter makes an impact and you can get help sooner than later because you deserve it. I totally understand your frustration watching others get help while you have been waiting so long, it will happen for you soon and you will get pregnant and you will know how much to appreciate it for all you have been through.
> 
> Everyone in the UK has to stress about waiting lists while here in the US we have crazy expensive health care that is not affordable for anyone, I think I would rather have the waiting lists, it is insane how much it costs us :( But at the same time having to wait forever sucks too so I think the best of both worlds would be nice if it existed.
> 
> bethany-Don't worry about your dip I have seen all kinds of charts result in pregnancy, I am sure your temp will go back up tomorrow, one temp isn't important. Maybe it is implantation :thumbup:
> 
> rmsh-I would just tell your dr. you have been trying for a year or as long as you can get away with saying.
> 
> It sucks having to go through all of this but at least we all have each other to lean on. When some of you are having bad days I can help pick you up and you do the same for me when I have a bad day :)

thanks rachel :hugs: i'm going to continue with it, i was a bit grumpy this morning...probably because i have been working the early shift this week so i'm really tired :laugh2: it's just frustrating seeing my temps being so crap but i need something to reference when i (hopefully) start clomid. 

you have it shit in the US, sorry for moaning about our healthcare system when you have to pay :( :hugs: i don't usually complain about the NHS and to be honest i don't usually mind about waiting lists because i know there are other people who need the same thing but i'm so miffed about being on a waiting list for that shitty appointment last week and now being on another waiting list, i wish they had just got it right in the first place :( 

i'm on a waiting list, i don't know how long it is so i just have to stop moaning and wait. it will probably be a few months :( i got a complaint acknowledgement letter today from the NHS and they said i will hear back within 20 days so i'm interested to see what they say in the reply, hope it's something good though i am not getting my hopes up!


----------



## bnporter81

Rachel789 said:


> :hugs: to everyone here! It seems like many of you are having a down day, I am sorry to hear that but totally understand.
> 
> Nat-I think you should continue with the temping and don't let it stress you out. As the others said you are looking for a pattern and when/if you O it will be clear to you. I used to stress about not sleeping well or not taking it on time when I first started but it really isn't a big deal so try not to let it bother you. Do you have an appointment at least scheduled yet or are you still waiting? I hope your letter makes an impact and you can get help sooner than later because you deserve it. I totally understand your frustration watching others get help while you have been waiting so long, it will happen for you soon and you will get pregnant and you will know how much to appreciate it for all you have been through.
> 
> Everyone in the UK has to stress about waiting lists while here in the US we have crazy expensive health care that is not affordable for anyone, I think I would rather have the waiting lists, it is insane how much it costs us :( But at the same time having to wait forever sucks too so I think the best of both worlds would be nice if it existed.
> 
> bethany-Don't worry about your dip I have seen all kinds of charts result in pregnancy, I am sure your temp will go back up tomorrow, one temp isn't important. Maybe it is implantation :thumbup:
> 
> rmsh-I would just tell your dr. you have been trying for a year or as long as you can get away with saying.
> 
> It sucks having to go through all of this but at least we all have each other to lean on. When some of you are having bad days I can help pick you up and you do the same for me when I have a bad day :)

Thanks Rachel:hugs:I really hope so


----------



## raventtc

thanks ladies for all the love and support you have given me! I truly appericate it, i am just really down right now. I do have 2 older children so i know the joy of babies mine are 12 and 11. I had them when i was just 18, 20 and it was total accidental but i love them and couldn't think of a life without them. I have been with the same man for the past 5/6 years and we are married now, he is not there father but you would never know it. and he wants so desperately to have a little one of our own, to add to the family. His sister has 2 little ones and his step brother and his wife just annouced they are having a baby (which i am truly happy for since they have been struggling to have one too and have lost one last year due to a misscarriage) we weren't protecting and we weren't planning for about 3 years now, and nothing has ever happened?! so then when we got married we started to get serious and still nothing. I feel like my body knew we were getting serious and that is when af started to get eratic and longer...i look at him with all the little ones we are surrounded by and it melts my heart, just as it does when he is with my girls....they actually want a baby too (brother since they already have the sisterly love/hate thing goining on) so when everything was looking so good and i was getting excited and af just shows up --- it tears me up inside -- now i know that there are a lot of you ladies that have the same/different things going on and we all want the common ending goal of a baby and i pray that we all get what we want!! 

sorry for the longness of my chat, i just needed to let it out (tears and all)!!

:dust: :hugs:


----------



## rmsh1

This is what amazon says about the chaste tree tincture I bought - 
Highest Strength, Tinctures are at 1:2 @ 25% = Herb:Water @ Alcohol% 

So if yours was 1:1 and mine is 1:2, does that mean I should take double?


----------



## rmsh1

Foquita we are returning to NZ in October, another reason I wanted to get things started with tests while I am here in the uk, I will have to pay at home.

raven, I had a tough day today, just rant away, tears and all. I had a very teary day! :hugs:


----------



## amberrr09

Hello ladies! I'm sorry to just jump in and interrupt the conversation, but I just wanted to say that this thread is exactly what I need! I just posted a thread hoping for some answers to this titled 'Trying to conceive with irregular periods'

I do believe I will scroll through these pages and see what I can find! Thanks!


----------



## rmsh1

Welcome Amber! Join into the conversations, and tell us your TTC journey


----------



## Rachel789

rmsh1 said:


> This is what amazon says about the chaste tree tincture I bought -
> Highest Strength, Tinctures are at 1:2 @ 25% = Herb:Water @ Alcohol%
> 
> So if yours was 1:1 and mine is 1:2, does that mean I should take double?

You should be able to work out how many mg are in x amount of drops when you read the dosage. I would take something like 1000-1400 mg somewhere in that range should be fine. I think spreading the dose between the a.m. and pm would be good. I just did mine in the morning but that was just because I thought I would forget to take it at night.


----------



## amberrr09

Actually I'm not sure if I posted it, but I attempted! I don't know how to work this site :(


----------



## Rachel789

Hi Amber welcome! :flower:


----------



## rmsh1

Rachel789 said:


> rmsh1 said:
> 
> 
> This is what amazon says about the chaste tree tincture I bought -
> Highest Strength, Tinctures are at 1:2 @ 25% = Herb:Water @ Alcohol%
> 
> So if yours was 1:1 and mine is 1:2, does that mean I should take double?
> 
> You should be able to work out how many mg are in x amount of drops when you read the dosage. I would take something like 1000-1400 mg somewhere in that range should be fine. I think spreading the dose between the a.m. and pm would be good. I just did mine in the morning but that was just because I thought I would forget to take it at night.Click to expand...

I tried searching for how many mg in the bottle, but nothing. Might have to wait til it arrives in the post


----------



## Rachel789

raventtc said:


> thanks ladies for all the love and support you have given me! I truly appericate it, i am just really down right now. I do have 2 older children so i know the joy of babies mine are 12 and 11. I had them when i was just 18, 20 and it was total accidental but i love them and couldn't think of a life without them. I have been with the same man for the past 5/6 years and we are married now, he is not there father but you would never know it. and he wants so desperately to have a little one of our own, to add to the family. His sister has 2 little ones and his step brother and his wife just annouced they are having a baby (which i am truly happy for since they have been struggling to have one too and have lost one last year due to a misscarriage) we weren't protecting and we weren't planning for about 3 years now, and nothing has ever happened?! so then when we got married we started to get serious and still nothing. I feel like my body knew we were getting serious and that is when af started to get eratic and longer...i look at him with all the little ones we are surrounded by and it melts my heart, just as it does when he is with my girls....they actually want a baby too (brother since they already have the sisterly love/hate thing goining on) so when everything was looking so good and i was getting excited and af just shows up --- it tears me up inside -- now i know that there are a lot of you ladies that have the same/different things going on and we all want the common ending goal of a baby and i pray that we all get what we want!!
> 
> sorry for the longness of my chat, i just needed to let it out (tears and all)!!
> 
> :dust: :hugs:

It feels good to vent and let it out doesn't it? :hugs: 

Have you seen a dr. yet about how long it is taking to get pregnant?


----------



## foquita

you'll get used to it amber! welcome to the thread :flower:


----------



## foquita

raven, i'm so sorry you're feeling down :hugs: we're a bit of a miserable bunch in here right now aren't we! something good has to happen soon :hugs:


----------



## foquita

does anyone find it creepy the amount of guests that are always viewing this thread? :wacko:


----------



## amberrr09

Thank you Rachel! I have actually JUST started taking an interest in trying to have a child. I've had irregularly long periods most of my life, and never really wanted to have children yet, so mother nature not bothering me every month was a good thing in my eyes! But now that I want to conceive, certain questions about why my periods are so long have been constantly roaming around in my head. I have no idea how to go about having a child at this point. I don't have regular cycles like most people so I have no idea when I ovulate. My periods have usually came about 2 or 3 times a year for the past few years.

The last ones I've had have went like this:
Start date:unknown
End date: May 30th 2011
Start date December 10th 2011
End date: February 21st 2012
None since then and today's date is April 19th 2012

My TTC journey has not even really started yet. I plan to start so I just have questions about how I do that while my periods are irregular. I literally have no idea where to start...


----------



## rmsh1

I hope this thread has good news soon! 
I have never noticed the guests LOL

Amber a good friend of mine has infrequent periods like you, she was diagnosed with polycystic ovaries when she was a teenager. She gets periods about three times a year, but still has two lovely children! It took 5 months before she knew she was pregnant with her new son, as she had no symptoms and of course did not notice the lack of periods


----------



## rmsh1

Amber you might want to start charting, taking your temp every morning before you get up and charting it in fertilityfriend (see my sig). That way you will know if you are actually ovulating or not, even if it takes months


----------



## seabean

Hi Amber!

It kind of sounds like you are not ovulating. Some women on here DO actually ovulate very late and end up getting a period 2 weeks later...but I think for the most part really really long cycles like that are anovulatory (no ovulation --> estrogen slowly builds up the lining --> eventually you get a "period" b/c it's too thick). Some of us on here have had very long cycles like that before.

I agree w/ RMS that you can start tracking your temperature to know whether you are ovulating or not. I also recommend that you go to the Dr right off the bat. It's definitely worth going to just get checked for PCOS, etc etc. No use wasting months and months waiting for AF to come if you know you aren't expecting her any time soon!


----------



## rmsh1

Yes I did mean to say go to a doc straight away! Probably a very important first step


----------



## bnporter81

Hi Amber...I've had irregular periods for a lot of years now. They started when I was just a teenager and then they got a little more regular after I had my first child, then went back to being irregular 5 or 6 years later, then I had a second child and then I got pregnant with my 3rd child only 3 months after giving birth(he's my surprise baby):winkwink:. Now, my cyles had been regular right up until the month we decided to start trying.:dohh: I do ovulate and then get my period 12-14 days later, but it takes me sooo long into a cycle before I finally do ovulate. I've been doing everything possible to try to get my cycle sorted out...I'm doing the temping, OPKs daily, I've tried Vitex, vitamins, cinnamon, soy isoflavones and progesterone cream. I think I've had a good results with the natural progesterone cream and soy isoflavones. Still unsure about what my approach will be next cycle if I don't get my BFP. Just wanted to let you know that whatever you might go through with the whole TTC process that you're not alone. :hugs:


----------



## silmarien

Hi guys, I'm still not getting a period and my temp is looking like it's about to drop - is this a good sign if AF doesn't come and my temps DO drop? Right now it's at 98.0, but the spikes have stopped going up toward the 99 range for awhile. I'm still freaking out about whether I'm preggers or not.

Does anyone know the CP for early pregnancy? Right now my CP is low, soft, and medium (open/closed). I'm getting LOADS of CM, mostly wet, but no AF. No AF cramping either, but different cramping feelings. I'm afraid to try another test because if I DID have implantation bleeding it won't show up on any tests for 3-4 more days according to a womenshealth.com article I read. Any thoughts?

It's SO HARD knowing whether your preg when you have irregular cycles and don't know when to expect the :witch:! 

Hope all is well with the rest of you!


----------



## amberrr09

Thanks everybody for the insight! I really do appreciate it. A couple weeks ago was when I started looking on the internet to try and figure out why my periods have been out of whack and how to get pregnant in the midst of all this craziness! I am definitely guilty of 'Googling' everything. But I am glad I did this time because that's how I found babyandbump.com. It feels good to be able to put my situation on here and get help finding the answers. It's a great feeling of relief to know that I'm not alone. So again, I really really really do appreciate everyone's help with thoughts or experiences pertaining to this. Thank you


----------



## seabean

silmar - I don't think I can be of much help, I haven't ever been in the TWW since TTC!
But from what I hear, CP isn't super reliable to go by. Can you post your chart again? The best sign right now, I think, is that AF still isn't here! So there's still hope!


----------



## Rachel789

Amber I agree with the others go see a dr. if this is an on going issue. To be honest I wish I went sooner and didn't waste so much time. I was on the pill for 12 years but before I went on I always had 2-3 month long cycles and sure enough when I quit the pill they went back that way. I just recently went to the dr. for help but I wish I went months ago. My dr. was more than willing to help me :)


----------



## silmarien

amberrr09 said:


> Thank you Rachel! I have actually JUST started taking an interest in trying to have a child. I've had irregularly long periods most of my life, and never really wanted to have children yet, so mother nature not bothering me every month was a good thing in my eyes! But now that I want to conceive, certain questions about why my periods are so long have been constantly roaming around in my head. I have no idea how to go about having a child at this point. I don't have regular cycles like most people so I have no idea when I ovulate. My periods have usually came about 2 or 3 times a year for the past few years.
> 
> The last ones I've had have went like this:
> Start date:unknown
> End date: May 30th 2011
> Start date December 10th 2011
> End date: February 21st 2012
> None since then and today's date is April 19th 2012
> 
> My TTC journey has not even really started yet. I plan to start so I just have questions about how I do that while my periods are irregular. I literally have no idea where to start...

Gosh your cycles look familiar! Only difference for me is that I was on BC until March. I agree you should go to a doctor to get your estrogen, progesterone, DHEA, LH, and FSH levels checked just in case. Tell them you've been trying for a year if you go - because otherwise they tend to be unhelpful in my experience. That's what I plan to do if I go to my doc. I know it's awful to lie about stuff but it does get problems fixed more quickly, and that result is good for everyone. 

And this white lie doesn't hurt anybody, either, so that's how I'd justify it, myself! :blush: I usually hate lying, but in this instance it might be necessary because I don't want to be waiting for 2 years and then find out I have PCO or endo, or some other treatable problem that could've been fixed if the doctor had only HELPED.


----------



## silmarien

K, here's my BBT chart (I misread that dip when I started the light bleeding before - I looked at my notepad and the temp on the day I started LIGHT bleeding, after bd with DH, was 97.8, not 97.7, so sorry about that mixup). It's still high, but no AF yet. I'm getting really impatient! It's CD37 for me! I don't even know when the HPTs start being reliable because they all say "Accurate 5 days before a missed period!" but I don't KNOW when I will get a period! :cry:

Sorry for my outburst, I'm getting frustrated and it's driving me crazy not knowing. Your ladies' support has been SO helpful, really it does help to know I'm not alone. Thank you! :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
 



Attached Files:







BBT Chart EDV 2011-04-19.jpg
File size: 41.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Rachel789

foquita said:


> does anyone find it creepy the amount of guests that are always viewing this thread? :wacko:

:rofl: I notice that sometimes too. I think we are just such a popular thread that people can't help themselves. :winkwink:


----------



## silmarien

Lol, that might've been ME once, when I was a lurker! So come guests, join the fun! :)


----------



## MommyDream

Rachel789 said:


> foquita said:
> 
> 
> does anyone find it creepy the amount of guests that are always viewing this thread? :wacko:
> 
> :rofl: I notice that sometimes too. I think we are just such a popular thread that people can't help themselves. :winkwink:Click to expand...

Agreed!

Raven- sorry AF got you... :hugs:

Nat- don't give up temping!!


----------



## bnporter81

Hi girls, I was on the soy thread and saw on Hotpinks siggy that she mentioned some drama from last year and that she would be off of BNB for a while, but that she'd be back. Didn't know if you guys had seen it yet so just thought I'd pass it on.

Hope you come back soon, Hotpink:hugs:


----------



## silmarien

Aw, that's too bad. Hope Hotpink comes back soon too!


----------



## cmwilson

Hi ladies, we've been a sad bunch recently huh? We are due for some good news here!

Welcome Shradha and amber! :flower:

Nat - I'm sorry you are feeling so down. :hugs: I've been there, hell I AM there! Just know I'm here for you! Try to stick with the temping, I know it's hard but WHEN you get Clomid it will be nice to look back and have something to compare it to.

Rach - I agree with you, we have each other to lean on. It's really comforting to know that.:hugs: 

Silmarien - I hope you are on your way to a BFP!

MD - Any word on your ultrasound? :shrug:

Oh, also does anyone know how to take off crosshairs on FF? I don't want FF to think I O'd and mark it wrong on my chart stats.


----------



## MommyDream

cmwilson said:


> Hi ladies, we've been a sad bunch recently huh? We are due for some good news here!
> 
> Welcome Shradha and amber! :flower:
> 
> Nat - I'm sorry you are feeling so down. :hugs: I've been there, hell I AM there! Just know I'm here for you! Try to stick with the temping, I know it's hard but WHEN you get Clomid it will be nice to look back and have something to compare it to.
> 
> Rach - I agree with you, we have each other to lean on. It's really comforting to know that.:hugs:
> 
> Silmarien - I hope you are on your way to a BFP!
> 
> MD - Any word on your ultrasound? :shrug:

Agree! We need some BFPs! :dust: to all!

No news... I didn't have time to call the clinic today and they didn't call me! I'm heading out to Vancouver for a wedding this weekend... So that will keep my mind off of everything!

How are you doing?


----------



## silmarien

I need help! I took two wondfo tests, both had pink JUUST under the MAX lines. I made sure it wasn't in all of the wondfo tests - I have 3 pics - two have pink lines, the other wasn't tested at all.

What do you ladies think? Positive? Or am I nuts?

ETA: It's really hard to see from the pictures but the lines underneath the MAX line are PINK, most definitely PINK. The 3rd pic is of an untested wondfo strip for comparison.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0431.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 10









IMG_0432.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 6









IMG_0433.jpg
File size: 48.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Lisa92881

I see the line but that's not where it would be if it were a BFP. Sorry. :hugs:


----------



## silmarien

Lisa92881 said:


> I see the line but that's not where it would be if it were a BFP. Sorry. :hugs:

Gah. Ok. Why is there pink there at all, if there isn't any detected hGC? I looked at a bunch of wondfo example strips and they all seem to show up kinda funky as positives.


----------



## Lisa92881

There must just be antibodies on that part of the strip, the same ones that form the control line, not the kind that pick up hcg. I never looked at any wondfo example strips online, so I can only speak from personal experience. But when I got my BFP on a wondfo the test line was right next to the control like you would expect it to be, like where the test line is on a wondfo opk. Good luck. :)


----------



## cmwilson

MommyDream said:


> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, we've been a sad bunch recently huh? We are due for some good news here!
> 
> Welcome Shradha and amber! :flower:
> 
> Nat - I'm sorry you are feeling so down. :hugs: I've been there, hell I AM there! Just know I'm here for you! Try to stick with the temping, I know it's hard but WHEN you get Clomid it will be nice to look back and have something to compare it to.
> 
> Rach - I agree with you, we have each other to lean on. It's really comforting to know that.:hugs:
> 
> Silmarien - I hope you are on your way to a BFP!
> 
> MD - Any word on your ultrasound? :shrug:
> 
> Agree! We need some BFPs! :dust: to all!
> 
> No news... I didn't have time to call the clinic today and they didn't call me! I'm heading out to Vancouver for a wedding this weekend... So that will keep my mind off of everything!
> 
> How are you doing?Click to expand...

I'm doing okay. I'm trying to relax but it's not easy. :nope: Day two of Provera, the end of April is going to drraaaaagggggg. :dohh:


----------



## silmarien

Ah, okay. It's too early for me to be trying to test anyway. I just got excited that there was PINK at least SOMEWHERE south of the control line.


----------



## Lisa92881

Haha I hear you! Well hopefully you'll see a real BFP in just a few days. :)


----------



## silmarien

Thank you. Sorry, I just ended up confusing myself. I SHOULD HAVE WAITED! :(


----------



## Lisa92881

You waited until 12dpo, that's pretty damn good!! I've POAS at 5dpo before!!! :rofl:


----------



## silmarien

Lisa92881 said:


> You waited until 12dpo, that's pretty damn good!! I've POAS at 5dpo before!!! :rofl:


Lol. Eh that's not too bad! I had IB 2 days ago, so I should've known not to test for 3 more days AT LEAST. Sigh, oh well. I hope your pregnancy is going well, and congrats! 

I HATE this waiting, I really am driving myself insane. My total number of tests taken TODAY=6! I really should've just stopped at 2!

You'd think 3 days should be nothing, but nooooo, feels like an eternity!


----------



## Lisa92881

3 days is like a month in TTC time! 6 tests in one day, that might be a record! :)

Thanks for the congrats, yes I've been lucky and my pregnancy is going very well. It's still surreal, even though I spent months dreaming about being pregnant, I didn't think it would ever come true! :wacko: 

Hope you don't mind me stalking the thread and giving you my 2 cents even though we've never really chatted before. :)


----------



## seabean

I agree with Lisa that the pink st the base of the test is probably the control line material getting wet. Try not to take the tests apart next time, you are just going to drive yourself nuts! :) :)


----------



## silmarien

Lisa92881 said:


> 3 days is like a month in TTC time! 6 tests in one day, that might be a record! :)
> 
> Thanks for the congrats, yes I've been lucky and my pregnancy is going very well. It's still surreal, even though I spent months dreaming about being pregnant, I didn't think it would ever come true! :wacko:
> 
> Hope you don't mind me stalking the thread and giving you my 2 cents even though we've never really chatted before. :)

Aw no! Of course I don't mind! I'm glad for all and any input. You've been extremely helpful and supportive! Thank you!

I took another test this morning....still negative. I'm so stupid to keep wasting these tests but they're 50cents each! And I hope the fact that I accidentally took an OPK (I know I know...I was very very tired and it was dark), the LP line is SO FAINT, I've never seen it fainter before in my life when I've tested. Is that a bad sign?


:dust:


----------



## silmarien

seabean said:


> I agree with Lisa that the pink st the base of the test is probably the control line material getting wet. Try not to take the tests apart next time, you are just going to drive yourself nuts! :) :)

Ah, yes, that's okay....I'm already kinda nuts! :haha: But I'll take your advice and wait for the tests to show the proper lines on them. I hope they will at least!


----------



## bnporter81

I've had the opposite problem, I've still been doing an OPK each day because I guess I was trying to make sure I did indeed ovulate because my surge only seemed to last about 6 hours this time. Anyway, my OPKs have been staying positive...for the last 5 or 6 days they have been very positive so I have no idea what to make of that! Is that would they should do? I always thought after ovulation that they would go back to being lighter...or do they just get lighter when AF comes and hormones go back down?:wacko:Frustrating


----------



## Rachel789

Bethany I see your temp went back up :thumbup: See I told you it would :happydance:


----------



## seabean

bnporter81 said:


> I've had the opposite problem, I've still been doing an OPK each day because I guess I was trying to make sure I did indeed ovulate because my surge only seemed to last about 6 hours this time. Anyway, my OPKs have been staying positive...for the last 5 or 6 days they have been very positive so I have no idea what to make of that! Is that would they should do? I always thought after ovulation that they would go back to being lighter...or do they just get lighter when AF comes and hormones go back down?:wacko:Frustrating

Have you taken an HPT yet? I know it seems early though, so I dunno.

LH can always be fluctuating to some degree, even after ovulation. But it does seem strange to have been + for 6 days. Can't remember - have you been checked for PCOS? I know that high LH is just one sign, and that many women w/ PCOS don't use OPKs b/c of that reason since they get a lot of false positives. 

Otherwise it might just be a faulty batch of opks! :shrug:


----------



## bnporter81

Rachel789 said:


> Bethany I see your temp went back up :thumbup: See I told you it would :happydance:

Yep, you were right...I was so relieved to see that it wasn't still so low this morning:happydance:FX it stays high now.


----------



## bnporter81

Seabean, my doctor mentioned that it might be a possibility that I had PCOS because of some of the symtoms I had a few years ago when I was TTC my second child, but I got pregnant shortly after the discussion about so it never really went any further than that. So me having PCOS is a possibility but not confirmed. Kind of weird, though, because last cycle I still used the OPKs off and on throughout my TWW and they only stayed positive looking for a day or two after ovulation...not like this. I have no clue:wacko:


----------



## seabean

Well - it looks like you definitely ovulated, so might not be a big concern this time around either! :)


----------



## silmarien

bnporter81 said:


> I've had the opposite problem, I've still been doing an OPK each day because I guess I was trying to make sure I did indeed ovulate because my surge only seemed to last about 6 hours this time. Anyway, my OPKs have been staying positive...for the last 5 or 6 days they have been very positive so I have no idea what to make of that! Is that would they should do? I always thought after ovulation that they would go back to being lighter...or do they just get lighter when AF comes and hormones go back down?:wacko:Frustrating

I think some women get higher LH surges that last longer, and that's why they show up on the OPKs for several days as positives. I dunno for sure, though. I've read many women on these boards get very positive OPKs for several days.


----------



## tommyg

Hello ladies can I join you? 
My periods returned in early December I then had 2 normal-ish cycles. Athough I don't think I ovulated before my Dec period But nothing since my last period around early Feb. 
Although I've always classed anything between 4 and 12 weeks as normal. and never been on the bcp.

Right now I'm struggling with the not knowing where I am on my cycle. When am I going to ovulate what do I do to help my body sort itself out.


----------



## silmarien

tommyg said:


> Hello ladies can I join you?
> My periods returned in early December I then had 2 normal-ish cycles. Athough I don't think I ovulated before my Dec period But nothing since my last period around early Feb.
> Although I've always classed anything between 4 and 12 weeks as normal. and never been on the bcp.
> 
> Right now I'm struggling with the not knowing where I am on my cycle. When am I going to ovulate what do I do to help my body sort itself out.

Have you tried Vitex? I have been taking it until recently (I might be preg, not positive, have gotten :bfn:s but have lots of symptoms). It has shortened my cycle from 66-77 days to 38-45 days. That's some nice improvement! Might be worth a try. It's cheap on Amazon.com.

Another thing you can do is to chart your basal temp. That's how I knew my O day was April 7 (CD25), because I got a slight temp dip then a huge .7 rise in temp and they've stayed in the higher range since I ovulated. I'm crossing my fingers for a :bfp: because we managed to bd 3 days before I O'd and again 36 hours after I ovulated. I had implantation bleeding as well on 10DPO. I'm waiting until 15-16DPO to test (not really, I can't help myself and I test anyway). 

Also, WELCOME! And lots of baby dust to you! :dust:


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Hey ladies, I had to take a break from BnB for a while togather my thoughts and stop stressing about getting pregnant, but I'm back and more obsessed than ever! I got a blaring positive OPK yesterday and I just did another one and it is still waaay positive. Nothing like a positive opk to get the baby wheels turning again!! 

When does everyone usually ovulate after a positive opk? 1-2 days? I'm not temping so I don't have that to go on...I started Vitex 2 weeks ago and that means if I ovulate today or tomorrow then my cycle is officially shorter. I ovulated CD 72 last cycle. This will be CD 50. Yay!!

I have read back a few pages but it looks like everyone has something moving them in the right direction. Baby dust to everyone!!!


----------



## bnporter81

seabean said:


> Well - it looks like you definitely ovulated, so might not be a big concern this time around either! :)

Thanks...hopefully not!


silmarien said:


> bnporter81 said:
> 
> 
> I've had the opposite problem, I've still been doing an OPK each day because I guess I was trying to make sure I did indeed ovulate because my surge only seemed to last about 6 hours this time. Anyway, my OPKs have been staying positive...for the last 5 or 6 days they have been very positive so I have no idea what to make of that! Is that would they should do? I always thought after ovulation that they would go back to being lighter...or do they just get lighter when AF comes and hormones go back down?:wacko:Frustrating
> 
> I think some women get higher LH surges that last longer, and that's why they show up on the OPKs for several days as positives. I dunno for sure, though. I've read many women on these boards get very positive OPKs for several days.Click to expand...

Thanks...I had that happen with my OPKs last cycle. Had 2 days of positives before I ovulated. Guess it can vary from cycle to cycle.


Mrs.stefka said:


> Hey ladies, I had to take a break from BnB for a while togather my thoughts and stop stressing about getting pregnant, but I'm back and more obsessed than ever! I got a blaring positive OPK yesterday and I just did another one and it is still waaay positive. Nothing like a positive opk to get the baby wheels turning again!!
> 
> When does everyone usually ovulate after a positive opk? 1-2 days? I'm not temping so I don't have that to go on...I started Vitex 2 weeks ago and that means if I ovulate today or tomorrow then my cycle is officially shorter. I ovulated CD 72 last cycle. This will be CD 50. Yay!!
> 
> I have read back a few pages but it looks like everyone has something moving them in the right direction. Baby dust to everyone!!!

Good luck with your positive OPK! You could, in reality, ovulate anytime after getting your first positive. I'd get to BD'ing asap. :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs.stefka

I jumped on DH this morning, haha! He's probably going to get it tonight, tomorrow, and Sunday, too! He just doesn't know it yet!!:haha:


----------



## seabean

Mrs.stefka said:


> Hey ladies, I had to take a break from BnB for a while togather my thoughts and stop stressing about getting pregnant, but I'm back and more obsessed than ever! I got a blaring positive OPK yesterday and I just did another one and it is still waaay positive. Nothing like a positive opk to get the baby wheels turning again!!
> 
> When does everyone usually ovulate after a positive opk? 1-2 days? I'm not temping so I don't have that to go on...I started Vitex 2 weeks ago and that means if I ovulate today or tomorrow then my cycle is officially shorter. I ovulated CD 72 last cycle. This will be CD 50. Yay!!
> 
> I have read back a few pages but it looks like everyone has something moving them in the right direction. Baby dust to everyone!!!

It's supposed to be 12-36 hours from the positive OPK.


----------



## seabean

...and welcome back Mrs S! I think a handful of ladies have bounced recently...not sure where they have all gone, but I totally understand needing a break from it all now and then :hugs:

welcome tommy!


----------



## bnporter81

Mrs.stefka said:


> I jumped on DH this morning, haha! He's probably going to get it tonight, tomorrow, and Sunday, too! He just doesn't know it yet!!:haha:

Sounds like a plan:thumbup:


----------



## cmwilson

Welcome back Mrs. S! 

I wanted to ask again cause maybe you missed it, does anyone know how to remove crosshairs on FF? I know we wish so hard to get crosshairs and I want to remove mine! Thanks in advance! :flower:


----------



## bnporter81

cmwilson said:


> Welcome back Mrs. S!
> 
> I wanted to ask again cause maybe you missed it, does anyone know how to remove crosshairs on FF? I know we wish so hard to get crosshairs and I want to remove mine! Thanks in advance! :flower:

I've never done it...did you try going to Analysis and then Ovulation override? Maybe under ovulation day put 0 or N/A...something like that? Hope you get it figured out


----------



## bnporter81

Hmm, but then again I don't know if that would affect just this cycle or mess up a cover line for future charts:wacko:


----------



## Rachel789

yea you go into override and delete the O day just leave it blank, thats what I did for last cycle because I didn't o just did the provera so my temp went up but it was not for real.


----------



## jasmin.shabel

It sucks i have 4-50 day cycles, plus i only have 1 tube so i can only ovulate with chance of fertilization every 80-100 days!!! :(


----------



## jasmin.shabel

I meant 40 to 50 day cycles! haha not 4.. i wish haha


----------



## bnporter81

jasmin.shabel said:


> It sucks i have 4-50 day cycles, plus i only have 1 tube so i can only ovulate with chance of fertilization every 80-100 days!!! :(

:hugs:Sorry jasmin...I know how frustrating it is for all of us having to wait around like we do. I would imagine it's even harder in your particular situation. Try to hang in there and in the meantime, we're here for you:flower:


----------



## bnporter81

Well, girls, 10 dpo and my temp is up pretty high but I took a test and got a BFN. Getting kind of depressed about it but trying to tell myself that there's still a chance I guess. I don't think I'm going to test again...just going to wait and see if AF shows up in a few days. If not then I'll test again then. Hope everyone has a good weekend


----------



## MommyDream

bnporter81 said:


> Well, girls, 10 dpo and my temp is up pretty high but I took a test and got a BFN. Getting kind of depressed about it but trying to tell myself that there's still a chance I guess. I don't think I'm going to test again...just going to wait and see if AF shows up in a few days. If not then I'll test again then. Hope everyone has a good weekend

Sorry to hear that... There is still a hope though! I am not testing period... I hate BFNs so I'll only test if I get to 16 or 17 dpo and no AF!


----------



## flower94

Just wanted to give you ladies with long cycles some hope!! I didn't even ovulate this cycle until CD 57... CD 68 got my BFP!!!! I'm now 4 weeks, 1 day pregnant :) Due just a few days after Christmas


----------



## bnporter81

flower94 said:


> Just wanted to give you ladies with long cycles some hope!! I didn't even ovulate this cycle until CD 57... CD 68 got my BFP!!!! I'm now 4 weeks, 1 day pregnant :) Due just a few days after Christmas

:happydance:Congrats flower...very H&H 9 months to you and little bean:happydance:


----------



## silmarien

Ok, my temp dropped back to pre-O levels, and no AF. What does this mean? 

Still getting neg pregnancy tests but in some women hCG only doubles every 72 hours...and it's considered normal. These were wondfo tests, so they aren't as sensitive as other brands.

My LH level is barely detectable, just a faintest possible ghost line on an OPK. Any thoughts? I'm going NUTS waiting to test until tomorrow, I hate seeing the :bfn:s. :(

Sorry quick recap: I'm 14DPO and had Implantation bleeding on 10DPO. A health site said HPTs won't pick up hCG until 4-5 days after implantation. So I took a HPT today and :bfn: STILL. I'm guessing I'm one of those women who only get :bfp:s like 8 weeks into pregnancy? Or like Mary Tudor where I can psych myself into thinking I'm pregnant and my body thinks it's pregnant too?

I'm probably just not pregnant. But no AF....and BBT temp dropped by .9 degrees! Back into pre-O levels! I'll attach my chart.
 



Attached Files:







BBT 2012-04-21.jpg
File size: 44.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## silmarien

Also am I supposed to start a new cycle when my temp drops without AF this far from O day? 14DPO! My average cycle should be 38 days (figured that out from calculations from FF and countdowntopregnancy.com). But I think my LP is around 16-18 days. Could be wrong though. I had an LH surge on CD7 when I came of BC last time (2009, for about 4-5 months). I bought OPKs just to see when I usually ovulated, this was about month 2 after quitting BC though so maybe my cycles were still out of whack? Had a regular 30 day cycle though that time, in 2009.


----------



## Lisa92881

Silmarien - You might get AF in a day or two, with that temp drop I'd say AF is coming. :hugs: Sorry. You say that you had implantation bleeding, was it after you BD or anything? Must have just been a random bit of bleeding. :shrug:


----------



## silmarien

Lisa92881 said:


> Silmarien - You might get AF in a day or two, with that temp drop I'd say AF is coming. :hugs: Sorry. You say that you had implantation bleeding, was it after you BD or anything? Must have just been a random bit of bleeding. :shrug:

No, 10DPO it was just me checking my CP, and blood was on my finger. It stopped the same day about 5 hours later, and I haven't had any bleeding since. I've never had that ever before in my life.

ETA: I ALWAYS get AF signs before I get my period. This time, I have none. No cramps, no diarrhea, no acne breakout, no irritability, just pregnancy symptoms. Symptoms I've NEVER had before, like sore nipples, tender breasts, uterine fullness, fatigue, Montgomery's Tuburcules, twinges, and others. That's why I don't think AF is coming. But I could be wrong I guess.


----------



## silmarien

Guess I'll just wait a week to try re-testing then if no AF. :(
:cry:


----------



## seabean

Silmarian - first off, honey BREATHE! Everything will be ok. First off - time will reveal EVERYTHING, so I wouldn't panic and try to analyze every stick that you pee on. Easier said than done, I know!! It sounds like you really want some answers and alternative explanations, so I will try to offer a few...

After looking on your chart, there are a few things that I notice, although I am far from a Dr, so it's really just my 2 cents. It looks like you ovulated CD25, making you about 15DPO right now. Your bleeding on 10DPO could honestly have been ANYTHING. I know you want to believe that it was implantation bleeding, but there is no way to know that's what it was at this point. Your temps are honestly a big erratic up/down. Do you take your temps consistently every morning? Erratic temp dips might also be less stable progesterone levels, which ALSO can lead to mid-cycle spotting. 

Now, it seems like you are also confused about when you should expect AF and how long this cycle should be. Since you are just now of BCP, you probably shouldn't rely on past cycle averages, since BCP can alter your cycles for a few months after you go off. The general "rule" is that the luteul phase post-ovulation is 14 days. Some women are a few days shorter, some a few longer. AF comes if you aren't pregnant...your progesterone levels will drop back to zero (which is why the temp drops), and that day or within a few days you will get AF. Since you had a big temp drop this AM, you might expect AF today or in the next 2 days. If your temp goes back up and AF stays away, then there is a good chance that you might really be pregnant. However, HCG tests should also be showing BFPs by then too. The women who don't produce HCG and don't get positive BFPs until weeks into their pregnancy are rare disorders. And most of those stories are from way back in the day when HPTs were really low sensitivity. Also, Wondfo pregnancy tests are actually super sensitive, I think one of the more sensitive that you can buy. 

I'm not saying all of this to dash your hopes, but I you really sounded like you need some answers, and I hope all of the other possibilities can help you not freak out that your tests are faulty or that something is wrong with you. I think it sounds like everything is RIGHT with you and that you might just have AF showing up soon. I would LOVE to be wrong, and that our thread could FINALLY get a BFP (it's been too long!). Good luck and know that we are here for you!


----------



## seabean

WOW that was a super long post - sorry guys! :huh:

Thanks for your story flower!!!!!!!!!!!!! HOPE!


----------



## rmsh1

CD24, and I finally have some fertile cm, just watery, but I can expect EWCM in 3-5 days probably. So will use my first OPK of the cycle today! Still finding this cycle depressing, but at least it looks like this cycle is going to mirror the last


----------



## bnporter81

rmsh1 said:
 

> CD24, and I finally have some fertile cm, just watery, but I can expect EWCM in 3-5 days probably. So will use my first OPK of the cycle today! Still finding this cycle depressing, but at least it looks like this cycle is going to mirror the last

Wet CM is definitely a step in the right direction! Hope you get EWCM and positive OPK soon:thumbup:


----------



## rmsh1

Thanks! It looks like this cycle is exactly like the last. At least I am ovulating, and it appears I have ovulated every month since stopping bc, so I know I am lucky in that respect. Just wish I could get these cycles back down to 34 days.

I have ordered vitex, still have to decide whether to start using it for next cycle. I am terrified it could make my cycles longer


----------



## bnporter81

Silmarien, I'm sure you'll get some answers soon...as hard as it is right now about the only thing you can do is wait. Some women don't get their BFP until after their expected AF and some get it before, it just depends on the person and when implantation takes place. In any case, I'd probably wait at least a couple more days before you test again. Hopefully the :witch:won't show, but if she does then it will probably be better than seeing consistently negative tests up until then ( I know because I've seen quite a few of them myself). Good luck to you and I hope you get your BFP really soon!:hugs:


----------



## bnporter81

rmsh1 said:


> Thanks! It looks like this cycle is exactly like the last. At least I am ovulating, and it appears I have ovulated every month since stopping bc, so I know I am lucky in that respect. Just wish I could get these cycles back down to 34 days.
> 
> I have ordered vitex, still have to decide whether to start using it for next cycle. I am terrified it could make my cycles longer

I used it for a while and it really didn't do anything to help...I know a lot of women have had it work for them, though, so hopefully it will help you out


----------



## silmarien

Okay at this point I just want AF to COME NOW or to get a freaking positive. I hate the limbo, it's the WORST part. :cry:


----------



## silmarien

bnporter81 said:


> Well, girls, 10 dpo and my temp is up pretty high but I took a test and got a BFN. Getting kind of depressed about it but trying to tell myself that there's still a chance I guess. I don't think I'm going to test again...just going to wait and see if AF shows up in a few days. If not then I'll test again then. Hope everyone has a good weekend

Implantation could've JUST occurred, so try taking another test at 15DPO if AF still hasn't shown her witchy face :witch:. GOOD LUCK! Baby dust to you
:dust:


----------



## rmsh1

bnporter81 said:


> Well, girls, 10 dpo and my temp is up pretty high but I took a test and got a BFN. Getting kind of depressed about it but trying to tell myself that there's still a chance I guess. I don't think I'm going to test again...just going to wait and see if AF shows up in a few days. If not then I'll test again then. Hope everyone has a good weekend

I think your chart looks good! Nice dip and then temp rising again.

Fingers crossed and :dust:


----------



## bnporter81

silmarien said:


> bnporter81 said:
> 
> 
> Well, girls, 10 dpo and my temp is up pretty high but I took a test and got a BFN. Getting kind of depressed about it but trying to tell myself that there's still a chance I guess. I don't think I'm going to test again...just going to wait and see if AF shows up in a few days. If not then I'll test again then. Hope everyone has a good weekend
> 
> Implantation could've JUST occurred, so try taking another test at 15DPO if AF still hasn't shown her witchy face :witch:. GOOD LUCK! Baby dust to you
> :dust:Click to expand...

Thanks hon, hopefully you're right...and yeah, being in limbo is very hard. It's hard being in limbo waiting to ovulate and hard being in limbo during the TWW. ::sigh:: wait, wait, wait...get's so frustrating:growlmad:


----------



## silmarien

seabean said:


> Silmarian - first off, honey BREATHE! Everything will be ok. First off - time will reveal EVERYTHING, so I wouldn't panic and try to analyze every stick that you pee on. Easier said than done, I know!! It sounds like you really want some answers and alternative explanations, so I will try to offer a few...
> 
> After looking on your chart, there are a few things that I notice, although I am far from a Dr, so it's really just my 2 cents. It looks like you ovulated CD25, making you about 15DPO right now. Your bleeding on 10DPO could honestly have been ANYTHING. I know you want to believe that it was implantation bleeding, but there is no way to know that's what it was at this point. Your temps are honestly a big erratic up/down. Do you take your temps consistently every morning? Erratic temp dips might also be less stable progesterone levels, which ALSO can lead to mid-cycle spotting.
> 
> Now, it seems like you are also confused about when you should expect AF and how long this cycle should be. Since you are just now of BCP, you probably shouldn't rely on past cycle averages, since BCP can alter your cycles for a few months after you go off. The general "rule" is that the luteul phase post-ovulation is 14 days. Some women are a few days shorter, some a few longer. AF comes if you aren't pregnant...your progesterone levels will drop back to zero (which is why the temp drops), and that day or within a few days you will get AF. Since you had a big temp drop this AM, you might expect AF today or in the next 2 days. If your temp goes back up and AF stays away, then there is a good chance that you might really be pregnant. However, HCG tests should also be showing BFPs by then too. The women who don't produce HCG and don't get positive BFPs until weeks into their pregnancy are rare disorders. And most of those stories are from way back in the day when HPTs were really low sensitivity. Also, Wondfo pregnancy tests are actually super sensitive, I think one of the more sensitive that you can buy.
> 
> I'm not saying all of this to dash your hopes, but I you really sounded like you need some answers, and I hope all of the other possibilities can help you not freak out that your tests are faulty or that something is wrong with you. I think it sounds like everything is RIGHT with you and that you might just have AF showing up soon. I would LOVE to be wrong, and that our thread could FINALLY get a BFP (it's been too long!). Good luck and know that we are here for you!

Thanks for you help, I really do appreciate it. At this point, like I said, AF = fine, positive test = fine, but waiting in limbo = hell!

I've never ever gotten the bleeding before, and I've stopped BC many times. I don't think I'm progesterone deficient because my temp stayed so high for at least 14 days. I don't have signs of progesterone deficiency, such as hair loss, growing hair where it shouldn't grow, weight gain that I can't lose, or anything like that. 

NOT REPORTING A POSITIVE TEST:

Spoiler
I haven't been taking Yaz as reliably as I had been since August 2011....I took it maybe for 10 days a cycle but not every day. I wasn't trying to get oops pregnant, I just wanted to gradually quit it. So that's why I don't think it's the quitting BC that's causing my issues. I put this in spoiler tags bc I don't want my bipolar and very paranoid-when-manic DH to think I was deceiving him by trying to get an oops pregnant - I wasn't! There were also a few months I quit taking it completely except for maybe the first couple pills - not on purpose but bc I entirely forgot! I was under a lot of stress in December and January, which is what I think caused the likely anovulatory 66 and 77 day cycles then).

So I've had enough month so reliably know what to expect with my cycles, discounting the 66 and 77 day cycles. I've never had the mid cycle bleeding before, even on Yaz my breakthrough bleeding was never pink - it was brown. After quitting Yaz those two months I had reguar cycles but still very light short periods - ie likely wasn't producing a good lining. 

So that's why I'm convinced that it was Implantation Bleeding. Now, that doesn't mean the implantation was _successful_, I'll grant you! I do need to stop taking tests. I need to build up hCG if that was IB and it was successful. Tests won't begin to show positive urine results til at least 15DPO, I'm only 14DPO according to both FF and countdowntopregnancy.com. 

I can take comfort that my LP is long enough (now), at least. I was worried a lot about that. 

Is it really a bad thing that my temps were so up and down in the higher phase of my cycle? My progesterone is obviously working, because it didn't come down past the line of pre-O until today. 

And I must confess, my BBT temps are not perfect. I did not take them the same time every morning, because I have terrible insomnia problems. Today I took it three times - first was 97.9, second 98.0, third 97.7. I guess I should be using the 97.9 instead. Because today I actually DID take it before getting out of bed. Many days I'll get out of bed first and then about 5 minutes later remember to take the test. If I can't sleep for over 24 hours I just take my temp after resting in bed for over 45 minutes. 

So that might explain erratic temps. Also, two days I had a low-grade fever - that could be due to HIGH temperatures outside (i keep my windows open because the apartment building HAS NOT TURNED ON AC YET! JERKS!) and sleeping under a lot of blankets. I also took a round of Azithromycin, just to be sure an infection didn't lower my fertility rate, during post O days, so that could account for erratic temps as well. 

I wish I could be more spot on with taking my BBT, but it's difficult having insomnia that meds rarely help with, and also I'm afraid that if I am preggers I'll hurt the baby with some of the meds I'm prescribed for sleep which aren't safe in pregnancy, so I don't take them. 

I do my best with the BBT temping, but it's not perfect. :blush:

I ordered a saliva/ferning microscope to test for my fertile periods that way, if I'm not preggers now. And some clear blue OPKs...since they've gotten rave reviews here - but they're quite expensive. I realize I am driving myself insane. 

I did get light pink bleeding for about 36 hours after BDing, but that was during 6-7 DPO I believe, and really did occur *right after* :sex:. Like, immediately after. 

I am convinced THAT was cervical bleeding, because it was light pink, lasted 36 hours and stopped, and didn't have the "menstrual blood" smell, if you know what I mean, sorry to be gross. I've never gotten a light pink period for just 36 hours. Nor have I ever gotten just blood on my finger that stopped after 5 hours, a couple days later (that blood WAS brownish red, but it did not reach my panty liner, only my finger and if I wiped, and lasted for only 5 hours).

This cycle is different from any other cycle I've EVER had, and I've been on and off BC MANY times in the past 10 years. So I have experience with what it's like the month I come off, and it's not ever felt like this. I've never gotten the symptoms I have now. That is why I'm thinking I might be preggers, not because of any other factors. 

The "IB" might or might not be anything, but it's never happened before.

I've also never gotten:

Montgomery Tuburcules, 
Sore nipples, 
HUGE enlarged, heavy breasts (I'm talking I went to a mid-C cup to a D cup, NOT JOKING. They don't feel like water weight gain either), 
Excessive fatigue (I slept for 38 hours last couple days), 
Gassy
Bloating, 
Terrible constipation (I've taken fiber tablets AND Miralax and nothing), Enhanced sense of smell, 
Nausea, 
Mild/dull cramps/pressure (NOTHING like pre-AF cramps), 
Lower backache, 
Headache (abnormal) 
Tender breasts (they usually get a bit larger with water weight, but never are tender), 
Increased CM (it's very wet and there's a ton of it), 
Frequent urination, and 
Being very emotional/sensitive (I never get that! I get a bit weepy but mostly at movies, books, stuff like that, not out of the blue).

So....I'm not totally crazy thinking I MIGHT be pregnant. I never said I was convinced. I'm not. I'm losing faith. I just want SOMETHING to happen - a new cycle to start, or to get a positive test. :cry:

ETA: Sorry for the novel! Is it possible I'm messing up the wondfo's tests by leaving them in my urine too long? I leave them in for up to 7 count, I know the tests say three seconds, but I want them to get enough in case 3 seconds isn't enough? I'm weird!


----------



## silmarien

rmsh1 said:


> Thanks! It looks like this cycle is exactly like the last. At least I am ovulating, and it appears I have ovulated every month since stopping bc, so I know I am lucky in that respect. Just wish I could get these cycles back down to 34 days.
> 
> I have ordered vitex, still have to decide whether to start using it for next cycle. I am terrified it could make my cycles longer

YAY! I'm glad your cycles are normalizing, at least. It's horrible not knowing when O day is supposed to happen!

Vitex won't make your cycles longer. It has helped me immensely. Why would you think that Vitex would make them longer? It's shortened mine from 77 days to 40-ish days, and I'd say that's a marked improvement. Vitex works by affecting the pituitary gland to emit estrogen and progesterone at the right times, and it normalizes long cycles for the majority of women who try it. 

If Vitex does have an adverse effect, you could try Dong Quai, just be careful because it's a very potent herbal remedy.

Here's info about Dong Quai:
"Dong Quai (Angelica sinensis) is one of the most powerful females tonic and fertility herbs. Dong Quai tonifies and strengthens the uterus by regulating hormonal control, improving uterine tone, and improving the timing of the menstrual cycle."
(https://natural-fertility-info.com/dong-quai-fertility-herb.html)

It shouldn't be taken during early pregnancy, and neither should Vitex. So be careful with both! Many women quit taking Vitex after O day, or during their periods. I stopped taking Vitex after 10DPO bc I was afraid it might hurt the embryo if there is an embryo there. 

GOOD LUCK! I hope you get your :bfp: this cycle! Dust to you! 
:dust:


----------



## silmarien

bnporter81 said:


> Silmarien, I'm sure you'll get some answers soon...as hard as it is right now about the only thing you can do is wait. Some women don't get their BFP until after their expected AF and some get it before, it just depends on the person and when implantation takes place. In any case, I'd probably wait at least a couple more days before you test again. Hopefully the :witch:won't show, but if she does then it will probably be better than seeing consistently negative tests up until then ( I know because I've seen quite a few of them myself). Good luck to you and I hope you get your BFP really soon!:hugs:

Thanks so much for the encouragement. All of you have been so kind to me, and I am sorry I've been whining so much on this thread! I appreciate the kindness. I try to reply to other people's threads as well and be encouraging, but I'm sorry if I've overrun the thread with my OCD-ing about my own issues. I really don't mean to, I just get carried away and scared.

I'm not testing for ANOTHER WEEK unless I get AF. AF would be a relief, actually, after all these negative tests. It'd also mean my cycles are down to <40 days, which is GREAT for me!


----------



## rmsh1

I have heard of a few people who's cycles got longer on vitex, so that is a big fear of mine. My regular cycle should only be 34 days, but for this cycle and the last, it has been closer to 45. I am going to see a doctor next month as it is relly stressing me out.

I have been on and off bc for 17 years, and each time I stopped, something different happened, so you never know what your body will do each time! And look what has happened to my cycles, they were all exactly 33-34 days since June last year right up until my last March cycle. Now they are 45 days. It may have nothing to do with bc, but it may. I wish I had stopped taking it years ago, seeing now how easily I could have avoided my fertile window just via my cm levels!


----------



## rmsh1

silmarien said:


> bnporter81 said:
> 
> 
> Silmarien, I'm sure you'll get some answers soon...as hard as it is right now about the only thing you can do is wait. Some women don't get their BFP until after their expected AF and some get it before, it just depends on the person and when implantation takes place. In any case, I'd probably wait at least a couple more days before you test again. Hopefully the :witch:won't show, but if she does then it will probably be better than seeing consistently negative tests up until then ( I know because I've seen quite a few of them myself). Good luck to you and I hope you get your BFP really soon!:hugs:
> 
> Thanks so much for the encouragement. All of you have been so kind to me, and I am sorry I've been whining so much on this thread! I appreciate the kindness. I try to reply to other people's threads as well and be encouraging, but I'm sorry if I've overrun the thread with my OCD-ing about my own issues. I really don't mean to, I just get carried away and scared.
> 
> I'm not testing for ANOTHER WEEK unless I get AF. AF would be a relief, actually, after all these negative tests. It'd also mean my cycles are down to <40 days, which is GREAT for me!Click to expand...

Dont worry about ranting, we all do it. I analyse a lot more than I type in here, just dont want anyone to get sick of me, so reading your analysis and reasonings is a relief actually, someone else is analysing it all same as me LOL It is normal I think, and coming up with reasons for things is a way of coping. I feel better now fertile cm has started, but I have been a mess the last week, very teary and emotional and just wanting to know if something is wrong with me. We all go through it!


----------



## Mrs.stefka

O.K. Ladies! The 2 week wait has begun! Is anyone else in the 2 week wait? I always hate this part. I have been waiting to ovulate for over 50 days, just to wait another 2 weeks! I would love to be the person that came out with the test that could tell you, you were in fact pregnant the day of conception. I would be rich!!

I saw that you guys were talking aout Vitex, too. For me it was a huge help and I read that for a lot of women it drastically improved their cycles. However, for just as many women it lengthened them. I think it's just a matter of body chemistry and varies from woman to woman.


----------



## rmsh1

Thanks for the info on Dong Quai but I will try vitex first, as I am not keen on going overboard at this stage, and if vitex does make my cycles longer, Dong Quai will probably do the same. 

I am going to the doc next month so I may hold off on the vitex until after than as well


----------



## silmarien

rmsh1 said:


> I have heard of a few people who's cycles got longer on vitex, so that is a big fear of mine. My regular cycle should only be 34 days, but for this cycle and the last, it has been closer to 45. I am going to see a doctor next month as it is relly stressing me out.
> 
> I have been on and off bc for 17 years, and each time I stopped, something different happened, so you never know what your body will do each time! And look what has happened to my cycles, they were all exactly 33-34 days since June last year right up until my last March cycle. Now they are 45 days. It may have nothing to do with bc, but it may. I wish I had stopped taking it years ago, seeing now how easily I could have avoided my fertile window just via my cm levels!

Ah, okay, I hadn't heard of people getting longer cycles on Vitex but I believe it could happen - everyone reacts differently to meds/herbal remedies! I still think it's worth a go.

The thing with me is, each time I've stopped BC, it's been EXACTLY the same. I get my periods on time, with 30-33 day average. The 66 and 77 day cycles happened I'm guessing because of stress, because I went through:


A trip to the mental hospital bc my parents lied and told social workers I was suicidal and I wasn't (I got let out RIGHT AWAY almost bc it was rubbish), Cleaning my very messy apartment because we were getting evicted, Challenging the eviction in court by myself with my DH ex wife showing up for both court dates, and actually confronting me outside the courtroom (ugh, like a soap opera), 
Testifying by surprise in open court in front of 45 people to defend my challenging the eviction the second court date (the ex wife LAUGHED during my testimony to add icing on top of THAT cake), 
Rushing to sign a new lease for a different apartment BEFORE the eviction went down on my record, 
Cleaning and boxing EVERYTHING from the old apartment, 
Handling the move BY MYSELF with hired movers, 
Struggling with rent money the second month due to an oopsie by the government in under-paying me, and
Suffering from my DH's bipolar disorder and him railing at me and yelling and getting angry all the time because he declared bankruptcy in February.

All of that happened between November 30 2011 and February 20 2012.

Sooo....a couple of anovulatory/skipped period might've been stress-induced, not related to Yaz. I ovulated VERY late in this cycle and am expecting a 45ish day cycle, but I'm still trying Vitex, and ordered Dong Quai as well to try out. I hope they're ok to take together!


----------



## rmsh1

Sounds like stress definitely played a factor for you, and could still be affecting you, as it was all so recent. I thought my last cycle was long due to me stressing about TTC, it was my first month charting and checking cm etc, and bam! long cycle happens! LOL But now I am in the swing of it all, and still having a long cycle, so I am confused


----------



## Mrs.stefka

I think stress is a huge factor when trying to conceive because I thinks it's your body's way of saying I need you calm and stress free to have the best pregnancy possible. Plus, when you're stressing your hormones are all over the map. With that being said, TTC in general is stressful. Damned if you do, damned if you don't I guess!


----------



## silmarien

I have tried to not stress that much but it's so hard! I also had a trip to Chicago in early April during this cycle, and plane travel is SO stressful for me, and I think that is why O day got delayed for this time around.

It's really hard not to stress when TTC! I try meditation and that works well.


----------



## amberrr09

I mentioned my long periods a few pages back in this thread and when my last period ended on Feb 21st I was trying to figure out when I was ovulating(if it even happened) so my husband and I could try to get pregnant. About 16 days after I got off my period I was sure that I was ovulating because of the "symptoms" I thought I was experiencing. It may have all been in my head. Anyways, this may also be all in my head, but about a week later I kept having stomach pains and what felt like cramps. And for the last couple weeks I often get nauseous, headaches, dizziness, shortness of breath, hungrier lately. I also spotted twice and can smell EVERYTHING I have my last HPT in the bathroom but I'm scared I'll just let myself down. I'm probably creating all this in my head just because I want to be pregnant so bad! I don't want to take it and be disappointed because nothing else as far as symptoms are happening to me. Bright side is that I'm going to the doctor on Thursday to see "what's wrong" with me! Hopefully they'll just tell me I'm pregnant! Wish me luck!


----------



## bnporter81

Silmarien, you don't have any reason to apologize or feel like you're taking over the board with your posts...we're all here to help each other. It sounds like you've been through a lot and I do agree about the stress wreaking havoc on your cycles. It sounds like you have many reasons to suspect being pregnant and I know when you have so many symptoms it makes it very frustrating not knowing for sure. 

I'm pretty sure with taking the BBT that you need at least about 4 hours of uninterrupted sleep for an accurate reading so that's probably why you have the erratic temps, so I wouldn't totally trust in them unless your sleep improves, but I understand about not wanting to take certain medicines while TTC. I hate taking anything that I don't know for sure what all it can do to my body even when I'm NOT TTC. Some people have no problem taking medicines and drugs for anything, even if doctors say it's okay. LOL, guess I'm not one of those people:wacko:I always have to google and read up on it first and then make my decision:haha:

And I totally understand when you were talking about DH...I didn't know he was bipolar-that probably accounts for going back and forth on whether or not he wants a baby so much...or at least why he would say he doesn't if he gets mad. I've often wondered if my DH has that because things can be fine with us one minute and then he's flying off the handle about nothing the next...other days he'll be fine, but when he gets that way, geez, it's no fun!

Hang in there and I hope you get an answer one way or the other really soon so you won't be in limbo any more this cycle!

Oh, and I also leave my wondfos in the urine as long as you and haven't had a problem with doing so.


----------



## bnporter81

Mrs.stefka said:


> O.K. Ladies! The 2 week wait has begun! Is anyone else in the 2 week wait? I always hate this part. I have been waiting to ovulate for over 50 days, just to wait another 2 weeks! I would love to be the person that came out with the test that could tell you, you were in fact pregnant the day of conception. I would be rich!!
> 
> I saw that you guys were talking aout Vitex, too. For me it was a huge help and I read that for a lot of women it drastically improved their cycles. However, for just as many women it lengthened them. I think it's just a matter of body chemistry and varies from woman to woman.

I'm currently in my TWW as well...10 dpo today:thumbup:Good luck and baby dust to you!


----------



## Lisa92881

amberrr09 said:


> I mentioned my long periods a few pages back in this thread and when my last period ended on Feb 21st I was trying to figure out when I was ovulating(if it even happened) so my husband and I could try to get pregnant. About 16 days after I got off my period I was sure that I was ovulating because of the "symptoms" I thought I was experiencing. It may have all been in my head. Anyways, this may also be all in my head, but about a week later I kept having stomach pains and what felt like cramps. And for the last couple weeks I often get nauseous, headaches, dizziness, shortness of breath, hungrier lately. I also spotted twice and can smell EVERYTHING I have my last HPT in the bathroom but I'm scared I'll just let myself down. I'm probably creating all this in my head just because I want to be pregnant so bad! I don't want to take it and be disappointed because nothing else as far as symptoms are happening to me. Bright side is that I'm going to the doctor on Thursday to see "what's wrong" with me! Hopefully they'll just tell me I'm pregnant! Wish me luck!

Good luck! I would take your last HPT before your appt Thursday, if it's positive you'll be able to cancel it because you'll know "what's wrong"! :)


----------



## Lisa92881

bnporter81 said:


> Mrs.stefka said:
> 
> 
> O.K. Ladies! The 2 week wait has begun! Is anyone else in the 2 week wait? I always hate this part. I have been waiting to ovulate for over 50 days, just to wait another 2 weeks! I would love to be the person that came out with the test that could tell you, you were in fact pregnant the day of conception. I would be rich!!
> 
> I saw that you guys were talking aout Vitex, too. For me it was a huge help and I read that for a lot of women it drastically improved their cycles. However, for just as many women it lengthened them. I think it's just a matter of body chemistry and varies from woman to woman.
> 
> I'm currently in my TWW as well...10 dpo today:thumbup:Good luck and baby dust to you!Click to expand...

Good luck in your TWW's girls!! :thumbup:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

4dpo for me today


----------



## bnporter81

Hotpink_Mom said:


> 4dpo for me today

Hotpink, good to see you back. I had seen the message in your siggy and I hope everything is better for you now:thumbup:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Thanks, I'm not going to let it bother me if they want to be childish then so be it.


----------



## amberrr09

Thank you Lisa!


----------



## BabyLovesElmo

Hello ladies, mind if I join? This cycle has got me going CRAZY and I need to vent :wacko:
I'm 28, DH is 37 and our little boy will be two next weekend. We've been ntnp for the past three months or so...but really hoping! I had three nomal cycles (30-32 days) after coming of BC a while ago but last month things went crazy and it looks like I might be in for another long ride this cycle. 

My last lmp started on February 22nd after a record 82 day cycle that was full of surprises. An ultrasound found a large blood filled cyst on my left ovary on CD70 as well as a sac implanted in my uterus. All pregnancy tests were negative and all hormones were normal, the Dr. said the "sac" was a blighted ovum...when the egg is fertilized and implants but the embryo doesn't form. Eventually my body kickstarted itself into a fresh cycle, but I'm on CD60 today and still no sign of AF or a BFP. I've had a lot of cramping on and off with sore breasts for the last week or so. Four days ago (cd56) had lots of pinkish VERY watery discharge in the mornings, but this morning it was ewcm with a dot of pink and clear watery cm during the day. :shrug:
I poas yesterday morning, bfn. Possibly too early? Maybe the pink discharge was implantation? 
I'm going bonkers to say the least.
Any ideas? Could this be ovulation? I'm trying to wait and be patient but it's hard to keep my mind on anything else. I haven't used opk's, they never worked for me with my first pregnancy until I was actually pregnant...then I got blazing positives! I'm totally temping next cycle...ttc is going full force. My body hates me! LOL


----------



## bnporter81

BabyLovesElmo said:


> Hello ladies, mind if I join? This cycle has got me going CRAZY and I need to vent :wacko:
> I'm 28, DH is 37 and our little boy will be two next weekend. We've been ntnp for the past three months or so...but really hoping! I had three nomal cycles (30-32 days) after coming of BC a while ago but last month things went crazy and it looks like I might be in for another long ride this cycle.
> 
> My last lmp started on February 22nd after a record 82 day cycle that was full of surprises. An ultrasound found a large blood filled cyst on my left ovary on CD70 as well as a sac implanted in my uterus. All pregnancy tests were negative and all hormones were normal, the Dr. said the "sac" was a blighted ovum...when the egg is fertilized and implants but the embryo doesn't form. Eventually my body kickstarted itself into a fresh cycle, but I'm on CD60 today and still no sign of AF or a BFP. I've had a lot of cramping on and off with sore breasts for the last week or so. Four days ago (cd56) had lots of pinkish VERY watery discharge in the mornings, but this morning it was ewcm with a dot of pink and clear watery cm during the day. :shrug:
> I poas yesterday morning, bfn. Possibly too early? Maybe the pink discharge was implantation?
> I'm going bonkers to say the least.
> Any ideas? Could this be ovulation? I'm trying to wait and be patient but it's hard to keep my mind on anything else. I haven't used opk's, they never worked for me with my first pregnancy until I was actually pregnant...then I got blazing positives! I'm totally temping next cycle...ttc is going full force. My body hates me! LOL

Hi hon, I know all about the blighted ovum...I had one 6 years ago. I had positive pregnancy tests with mine, but never really FELT like I was pregnant since I already had a daughter and knew how pregnancy should feel. I never had an ultrasound done until the very end of it because I thought things were fine even though I never really had symptoms and went all the way up to 11 weeks before I finally miscarried...and it was AWFUL. Physically it was worse than emotionally because it actually made me feel better knowing I hadn't actually lost a baby since it had never developed. But I had lost a lot of blood and ended up needing a D&C. I hope and pray that never happens again. Good luck to you this cycle and I hope you get your BFP really soon! Lots of baby dust to you:hugs:


----------



## BabyLovesElmo

Thanks BNPorter....I hope you get your :bfp: too!

Yeah, the blighted ovum was awful. The Dr. figured I was about six weeks, given the size of the sac but it was quite painful to "miscarry" both physically and emotionally, because I really DID think I was pg. Like you, though, it helped me a lot to know that at least there wasn't a baby in there. I was so looking forward to this cycle being a fresh start, but the longer it gets with no af or bfp the more disappointed I feel. I've heard that if a woman does ovulate late in the cycle and conceive, that the odds of miscarrying increase. Does anyone know anything about that?

:dust:


----------



## bnporter81

BabyLovesElmo said:


> Thanks BNPorter....I hope you get your :bfp: too!
> 
> Yeah, the blighted ovum was awful. The Dr. figured I was about six weeks, given the size of the sac but it was quite painful to "miscarry" both physically and emotionally, because I really DID think I was pg. Like you, though, it helped me a lot to know that at least there wasn't a baby in there. I was so looking forward to this cycle being a fresh start, but the longer it gets with no af or bfp the more disappointed I feel. I've heard that if a woman does ovulate late in the cycle and conceive, that the odds of miscarrying increase. Does anyone know anything about that?
> 
> :dust:

I think people usually say that in regards to the egg quality if ovulation happens late in the cycle. I have heard that a lot of women do ovulate late in a cycle and still go on to have healthy babies, though, so i wouldn't worry too much about it!:thumbup:


----------



## bnporter81

My cycles have been 70+ days in the past so I know how frustrating it is!:wacko:


----------



## silmarien

amberrr09 said:


> I mentioned my long periods a few pages back in this thread and when my last period ended on Feb 21st I was trying to figure out when I was ovulating(if it even happened) so my husband and I could try to get pregnant. About 16 days after I got off my period I was sure that I was ovulating because of the "symptoms" I thought I was experiencing. It may have all been in my head. Anyways, this may also be all in my head, but about a week later I kept having stomach pains and what felt like cramps. And for the last couple weeks I often get nauseous, headaches, dizziness, shortness of breath, hungrier lately. I also spotted twice and can smell EVERYTHING I have my last HPT in the bathroom but I'm scared I'll just let myself down. I'm probably creating all this in my head just because I want to be pregnant so bad! I don't want to take it and be disappointed because nothing else as far as symptoms are happening to me. Bright side is that I'm going to the doctor on Thursday to see "what's wrong" with me! Hopefully they'll just tell me I'm pregnant! Wish me luck!

Geesh I feel the same way, that I'm making it all up in my head. I hope they help you at the doc's, and hope you get a positive blood test!


----------



## BabyLovesElmo

Let's hope for some :bfp: and happy healthy nine months all around! :thumbup:


----------



## amberrr09

Ok so I decided I MUST learn the lingo! Where do I find a list of what everything means lol :blush:


----------



## amberrr09

@silmarien
I still haven't taken the HPT I've got here in my bathroom. I'm still scared that I'll be disappointed yet again! We should make a support thread for "those who mysteriously CREATE&EXPERIENCE their own pregnancy symptoms" :blush:


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Thanks ladies! I'm am definitely symptom spotting already! Here we go!!!

Amberrr, go to the top forum jump tab and there is a link called babyandbump lingo and abbreviations. 

Good luck to the other ladies in the 2 week wait. We got this!!


----------



## silmarien

amberrr09 said:


> @silmarien
> I still haven't taken the HPT I've got here in my bathroom. I'm still scared that I'll be disappointed yet again! We should make a support thread for "those who mysteriously CREATE&EXPERIENCE their own pregnancy symptoms" :blush:

LOL! We definitely should! :blush:


----------



## silmarien

amberrr09 said:


> Ok so I decided I MUST learn the lingo! Where do I find a list of what everything means lol :blush:

Aww, the lingo? FRER is First Response Early Result (that one eluded me for quite awhile), OH=Other Half, DH = Dear Husband, DS = Dear Son, DD = Dear Daughter, OPK = Ovulation predictor kit, CM - Cervical Mucus, CP = Cervical Position, EWCM = Egg-white Cervical Mucus (the fertile kind)....are there any others I missed that you don't know the meaning of?

Others:
DPO - Days Past Ovulation
LP - Luteal Phase (time from Ovulation (or O) to AF coming)
hCG - The thing that the embryo emits once implanted, usually doubles every day, for some women doubles every 48 or 72 hours

GRR Can't think of any others! Very tired....lol.

Don't worry it took me ages to understand all the acronyms. I felt really stupid. :dohh:


----------



## foquita

i had ewcm and a wee temp rise this morning, hope it continues to go up! :D


----------



## silmarien

Mrs.stefka said:


> Thanks ladies! I'm am definitely symptom spotting already! Here we go!!!
> 
> Amberrr, go to the top forum jump tab and there is a link called babyandbump lingo and abbreviations.
> 
> Good luck to the other ladies in the 2 week wait. We got this!!

Ugh, I don't even think I am pregnant anymore. The symptoms are still there, so my body probably thinks so, but hoping and waiting is driving me crazy. Easier to just assume failure than to obsess over possible success. That sounds so terribly Eyeore'ish of me, but really, it's true.

I took an HPT today - still negative. Either this embryo is doubling his/her hCG every 72 hours, or I'm just not pregnant. I'd just rather have AF now or get a freaking positive test! I don't care anymore! I need closure!

/rant!

SORRY! :blush:


----------



## foquita

silmarien, i had loads of pregnancy symptoms after coming off BCP so it might just be that :hugs: hope it's not but i can bet that every girl in here has had symptoms of pregnancy and not been pregnant :( also you'll notice that with every cycle and every 2WW you'll have new symptoms! just our bodies confusing us even more!


----------



## silmarien

foquita said:


> i had ewcm and a wee temp rise this morning, hope it continues to go up! :D

Good luck! Baby dust to you!

:dust:


----------



## foquita

baby :dust: to you too silmarien :D 

if i have ovulated it will be the first time either since november or EVER :dance: and it's all thanks to soy! i don't want to get my hopes up too much but yesterday i had LOADS of ewcm, so excited to see my temp tomorrow!


----------



## silmarien

foquita said:


> silmarien, i had loads of pregnancy symptoms after coming off BCP so it might just be that :hugs: hope it's not but i can bet that every girl in here has had symptoms of pregnancy and not been pregnant :( also you'll notice that with every cycle and every 2WW you'll have new symptoms! just our bodies confusing us even more!

I don't think it's the BC. I've gone off BC within the last 3 years and never felt like this, or gotten these symptoms. Yaz is a low dose pill - last time I quit it, I had no symptoms. My periods were short for months after, though, meaning I had prob not adequate uterine lining. I became less emotional, anxious, and depressed, when off Yaz, actually.

I'm thinking if I turn up not pregnant this cycle, it's because implantation was tried and it failed. Or the zygote/embryo will be an _*early*_ EARLY miscarriage (after 8 days or something). 

My body could think it was pregnant even with low hCG levels if this happens. I need my body to have AF or get pregnant already! Geez!

Thanks for your input, I really appreciate it!


----------



## silmarien

foquita said:


> baby :dust: to you too silmarien :D
> 
> if i have ovulated it will be the first time either since november or EVER :dance: and it's all thanks to soy! i don't want to get my hopes up too much but yesterday i had LOADS of ewcm, so excited to see my temp tomorrow!

Thank you for the baby dust! I need it! :dust: Baby Dust to you also!

Yay! That's awesome! I really hope you O'd! That must have been soooo frustrating not ovulating! I'm sorry you had to deal with that. I'd have been panicky not ovulating! It sounds like you are fertile now so have fun with the baby dancing!!! :winkwink:


----------



## bnporter81

foquita said:


> baby :dust: to you too silmarien :D
> 
> if i have ovulated it will be the first time either since november or EVER :dance: and it's all thanks to soy! i don't want to get my hopes up too much but yesterday i had LOADS of ewcm, so excited to see my temp tomorrow!

Nat, it sounds promising! :happydance:I ovulated on CD 20 with the soy this time! I hope you keep getting the EWCM and ovulate really soon:thumbup:


----------



## rmsh1

foquita said:


> i had ewcm and a wee temp rise this morning, hope it continues to go up! :D

Good luck foquita, hope you do O! Those silly doctors can keep you on waiting lists, so you just learn to O on your own LOL

I have lots of watery cm, so EWCM should be within a few days. That will mean O time! FINALLY!


----------



## bnporter81

Well, I know I said I wouldn't do it, but i'm a POAS addict...it's what I do:haha:But I tested and got another BFN. My temp is still pretty high, though, so that's good. I actually thought at first there might have started to be a line there when I tested, but I don't now:nope:I should really learn to take my own advice about waiting it out and not testing, but they seem to call my name...."Bethany, pee on me. You know you want to":haha:LOL, Trying not to get disappointed and feeling a bit silly. Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## rmsh1

I think your chart looks great Bethany! Still way too early to think it is all over. You O'd on my usual O day LOL, I wish my body would go back to that!


----------



## foquita

yay for O! :dance: i'll keep my fingers crossed for you :hugs: 

i might be getting my hopes up too much but i don't care :laugh2:


----------



## foquita

i think your chart looks good too bethany! :dance: fingers crossed! we need a bfp in here!!


----------



## rmsh1

We all need our hopes up sometimes :) 

I am just happy to have fertile cm that sperm can live in, so they are not being wasted! My poor OH has not been well, so getting him to BD every other day has been a bit of a struggle but he is a trooper


----------



## silmarien

I've stopped caring, even though I feel pregnant. I feel like this month is just not going to be :bfp: month for me. 

Probably from seeing about 24 :bfn: HPTs.

:(

ETA: My temps are still in the high range. Lots of negative tests have convinced me I am not pregnant. Phantom pregnancy signs are such a bummer. :cry:
 



Attached Files:







BBT 2012-04-22.jpg
File size: 43.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## rmsh1

:hugs: silmarien


----------



## bnporter81

rmsh1 said:


> I think your chart looks great Bethany! Still way too early to think it is all over. You O'd on my usual O day LOL, I wish my body would go back to that!

Thank you...I know it's too early to give up yet and that many women don't get a positive until later then this, so I'm trying to be optimistic even though it isn't easy:thumbup:


foquita said:


> i think your chart looks good too bethany! :dance: fingers crossed! we need a bfp in here!!

Thanks Nat...and yes, we do! I'm just a little concerned because I know last cycle my luteal phase was 12 days long and I'm 12 dpo today so it's got me a little impatient:wacko:


----------



## silmarien

rmsh1 said:


> :hugs: silmarien

Thanks.


Lots of baby dust to those who still have hope!

:dust:


----------



## bnporter81

silmarien said:


> rmsh1 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: silmarien
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Lots of baby dust to those who still have hope!
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Try to hang in there:hugs:Oh, and I sent a message on your visitor page with your profile...


----------



## bnporter81

Nat, I told you wrong...I'm only 11 dpo today. What in the world am I thinking?!:dohh:YAY! That makes me feel a little better, too:happydance:


----------



## BabyLovesElmo

Really sore bbs this morning and got some brown spots on tp, wouldn't have even seen it if I wasn't looking for something. I had to talk myself out of poas, I'm going to TRY and wait until CD70 in case this is implantation. AND we're going to get busy :sex: in case this is ovulation...but these symptoms would be new to me for that. You never know! 

I can't believe how many of us long cycle ladies there are. It really gives me hope knowing I'm not the only one driving myself nuts with all this ttc and knowing that success DOES happen!! :hugs: Ladies, reading all of your stories is truly inspiring :)


----------



## amberrr09

Baby :dust: to everyone who is not giving up hope yet! I know I'm not. 
@silmarien You'll get your BFP, we all will. Extra Baby Dust to you(;


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Woke up with extremely sore nipples this morning and if i eat anything I feel overly full. I sure hope this is a good sign of something!


----------



## seabean

Elmo - It could possibly be implantation bleeding, but you said it was for a few days, so maybe not? I had a cycle that lasted almost 90 days and when it finally ended (this was back in Feb), it was b/c my lining just build up so much that my estrogen levels just couldn't maintain it any more. I didn't ovulate that cycle, so it wasn't a real AF. It started kind of like you are describing, with a few days of very light spotting, that eventually got heavier like AF. 

Stefka - what CD or DPO are you? Do you have a chart? I always got sore nipples after Ovulation, and when I took progesterone to end my last 2 super long cycles. So it could definitely be a confirmation for you that you are in the TWW!

So many of you ladies in the TWW! I hope I can finally join you in that! It's been MONTHS for me. I have been having super EWCM and CP very high and soft, but I usually get that over and over again throughout my cycle, without actually O'ing :(


----------



## BabyLovesElmo

Thanks Bean, LOVE your pic btw! :-D 

I'm not sure what to think. I didn't have implantation bleeding with DS so I'm not too sure what to look for, all my internet searching points to it being different for everyone anyway. :shrug: 

Negative OPK today, there was a line but significantly lighter than the control line. I'm trying to stay positive, af hasn't shown yet so anything is possible. :thumbup:

:dust:


----------



## BabyLovesElmo

Sounds promising Stefka! I'm going to test on CD70 (little over a week from now) if the :witch: doesn't show by then. Maybe we'll both get a :bfp: !!!!


----------



## rmsh1

I hope to join the TWW soon too, been another long one, but finally some signs that ovulation might happen soon


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Seabean - I believe I am 3 dpo today. I don't chart so I'm really just going off of symptoms and CM. I usually don't have any breast. Soreness until 1-2 days before age and its usually my entire breast, not just the nipple. 

Elmo- What dpo are you? I'm sure you have said it and i missed it...I hope we both get our BFP's soon! 

Rmsh - Come on ovulation!!!! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## rmsh1

Thanks for the positive thoughts. I am pretty sure O is on her way now, just disappointed that again my cycle was a long one. Once EWCM arrives, it will be time increase the BDing to every day instead of every other, get the pre seed out and maybe be brave and try a softcup


----------



## bnporter81

rmsh1 said:


> I hope to join the TWW soon too, been another long one, but finally some signs that ovulation might happen soon

FX you ovulate soon, hon:thumbup:


----------



## rmsh1

Thanks! Now I have had one cycle experience at this length, I am a little more prepared for when O might happen, and I will use OPKs twice a day around CD27, so I dont miss the surge like last month.

Come on eggy, be fertile and easy to catch! LOL


----------



## cmwilson

Nat - Yay for EWCM! Hope O is here for you! Who needs Clomid when you have soy?! :happydance:

Good luck to you ladies in the TWW! :thumbup:

AFM: I am taking my fifth day of Provera tonight. Five more days to go!! Can't wait to start a new cycle! :happydance:


----------



## raventtc

hey there ladies, well i have been off for a few days and wow you all have been busy!! Question what kind of soy do you all take? and what is it for??


----------



## BabyLovesElmo

Stefka, DH and I have been not trying not preventing so I wasn't *really* keeping track. I thought I may have ovulated around cd42 judging by cm, but then I had similar cm just a few days ago...so I have no idea lol. I broke down today and used an opk which came out negative. Maybe I missed it, maybe it hasn't happened yet, maybe it won't happen :grr: At this point, I'd be happy to get :witch: just so I can start fresh. The whole reason for ntnp was to eliminate some stress, but that's SO not working :blush:

I WILL be charting next cycle, something I've never done before, and I'll give opk's another try too in an effort to avoid some of this limbo. 
Fingers crossed I get a sticky bean this cycle though!!!


----------



## bnporter81

raventtc said:


> hey there ladies, well i have been off for a few days and wow you all have been busy!! Question what kind of soy do you all take? and what is it for??

Raven, I take the soy isoflavones. The kind I get is the spring valley brand from Walmart. It is supposed to be like the natural form of clomid. You take it from cycle days 1-5, 2-6, 3-7, 4-8, or 5-9. That's what I used this cycle and actually ovulated on day 20 compared to day 50 or 60-something:thumbup:


----------



## Rachel789

hey girls a lot has been going on the past couple days since I have been on here!

Bethany your chart is looking good and Nat it does look like you may have o'ed :happydance: Looking forward to seeing what your temp is tomorrow

CD8 and I decided not to temp the past couple days because it has been so long since I have been able to just sleep through the night and it has been amazing not having to worry about temping for once. I may do it more often :)


----------



## bnporter81

Thanks Rachel...my chart looks pretty good I guess, but I still got a BFN today at 11 dpo:cry:I know I still have some time so hopefully it will turn into a BFP soon. Although last cycle my luteal phase was only 12 days so tomorrow coming has me a little apprehensive.:wacko:


----------



## foquita

stay hopeful bethany, is AF due today? maybe soy has lengthened your LP? 

I got my crosshairs this morning! :dance: I can't believe it, I'm so giddy! I actually think I'm only 2DPO though and FF has put me at 3...what do you girls think? I'm so hoping that this isn't a false alarm! 

rmsh, fingers crossed for O soon, have you had ewcm yet? 

caroline, I can't wait for you to take 100mg of clomid! :D are you feeling a bit better about last cycle? out with the old and in with the new :headspin:


----------



## foquita

oh and rach, not long until your scan! :happydance: what day is it? good idea to have a break from temping :D


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

ccd41-6dpo thinking I implanted yesterday FX


----------



## Rachel789

Good luck hotpink! Do you not have a chart anymore?

Nat-Yes my scan is on Friday :happydance: I CANT WAIT!!

I didn't set my alarm so I was going to skip my temp today but I woke up near temping time so I just took it and it was scary low! 96.08 :shock: I have been temping for 6 months and my cover line temps are usually around 96.6-96.7. I saw one really low temp back in December right before I o'ed and that one was 95.8ish :shock: So aside fromt that temp in December I have never had a temp this low. I don't want to read into it meaning anything because it is so early but I think I will take an opk today just to see. I guess in the back of my mind I am hopeful that somehow I was close to o'ing last cycle and had a mature follicle ready but the provera prevented it from coming out and now it is ready to go. :rofl: I know it is a stretch but it is fun to hope :haha:


----------



## Rachel789

And yayyyyyyyyy for CH's Nat :happydance:


----------



## bnporter81

foquita said:


> stay hopeful bethany, is AF due today? maybe soy has lengthened your LP?
> 
> I got my crosshairs this morning! :dance: I can't believe it, I'm so giddy! I actually think I'm only 2DPO though and FF has put me at 3...what do you girls think? I'm so hoping that this isn't a false alarm!
> 
> rmsh, fingers crossed for O soon, have you had ewcm yet?
> 
> caroline, I can't wait for you to take 100mg of clomid! :D are you feeling a bit better about last cycle? out with the old and in with the new :headspin:

Thanks Nat...I'm trying to stay hopeful!:thumbup:It's kind of strange, last cycle my LP was only 12 days but the one before that it was 16. I always thought the LP was supposed to stay about the same regardless of what time of the month you ovulate:wacko:Oh well, I don't know. I guess potentially AF could be here anytime between today and Friday. Hopefully she stays away:winkwink: 

YAY for crosshairs!!:happydance::happydance:So happy for you, hon and I think you might be right at being 2 dpo. You'll just have to wait and see what your temps do over the next couple of days. FF will adjust it then if it needs to be. That's what happened with me this time and after the 4th or 5th day they changed it to what I thought it should have been. So glad the soy seems to have worked for you this cycle! Did you have a chance to BD any time this last week? Maybe you'll be on your way to a BFP and you won't need another appointment!:happydance:


----------



## seabean

Ladies are "scan" and "ultrasound" the same thing? Just wondering bc I have an appt on Wednesday and if they send me to another ultrasound, I am wondering if they would be able to see if I have any eggs brewing? Or is that a special different kind of scan? Last time I got an ultrasound back in Feb I asked if she could tell if I ovulated and she said there was no way to know that. So I'm thinking yours is a better type of scan? Or she was not a great tech?

HP, 5 dpo seems early for implantation, how are you sure? I suppose its still possible.

Yay for ovulation Foq, hope the temp stays up up up! 

Rach I had a big temp drop too. Hoping it means o for me too!


----------



## Rachel789

seabean-that is a big drop for you I hope you will o soon, are you taking opks?

I am really unsure if my drop means anything, I just never have temps this low so of course because I love to obssess I am reading into it. But even if it meant nothing I don't care because I have a big appointment to look forward to this friday! :happydance:

I think scan and ultrasound are the same? I am getting an ultrasound. I think my dr. wants to look at my ovaries to see if there are cysts and also wants to look at my lining. I think there are transvaginal ultra sounds then just the normal ones. Maybe one or the other can see if you are O'ing? Just a guess..I am not sure which one I am getting.


----------



## foquita

it is indeed fun to hope rach! I'll hope for you too in that case :happydance: will you get your scan results straight away or have to wait? 

bethany, maybe soy changes the length of it? or the d chiro or something? fingers crossed your LP ends up being 9 months long :haha: I still had loads of ewcm on saturday so I really do think I ovulated then and not friday, I'm sure FF will change it in a few days. we :sex: wednesday, thursday, friday, sunday and used conceive+ on wednesday thursday friday too so I'm feeling REALLY hopeful, this is the first real chance I have had! are you going to test again today? :) 

seabean, I think they are the same thing but not totally sure :) I know that mommydream gets a 3D scan to check for follicles so maybe it has to be 3D for them to see any eggs brewing? what's the plan for after your scan/ultrasound? are you getting clomid? 

I'm ecstatic today! I really do believe I have ovulated, hope I get a better temp rise tomorrow! :D


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Rach I do have a chart, but I took it down I'll put it back up when i get my BFP


----------



## bnporter81

foquita said:


> it is indeed fun to hope rach! I'll hope for you too in that case :happydance: will you get your scan results straight away or have to wait?
> 
> bethany, maybe soy changes the length of it? or the d chiro or something? fingers crossed your LP ends up being 9 months long :haha: I still had loads of ewcm on saturday so I really do think I ovulated then and not friday, I'm sure FF will change it in a few days. we :sex: wednesday, thursday, friday, sunday and used conceive+ on wednesday thursday friday too so I'm feeling REALLY hopeful, this is the first real chance I have had! are you going to test again today? :) I did test again and it was still a BFN.
> 
> seabean, I think they are the same thing but not totally sure :) I know that mommydream gets a 3D scan to check for follicles so maybe it has to be 3D for them to see any eggs brewing? what's the plan for after your scan/ultrasound? are you getting clomid?
> 
> I'm ecstatic today! I really do believe I have ovulated, hope I get a better temp rise tomorrow! :D

I'd love to have a LP 9 months long:haha: Yet another reason I love being pregnant...you get to be AF free for nearly a year and not have to wonder what's wrong with your body for once!:haha:
Sounds like you had some good BD'ing time:winkwink:This is the first month DH and I have used Conceive Plus. Hopefully it works for both of us, Nat:thumbup:


----------



## bnporter81

Rachel, I hope your low temp leads up to ovulation for you really soon!:thumbup:


----------



## foquita

very strange hotpink :wacko: did you take it down because everyone told you you hadn't ovulated yet? very strange behaviour either way....

bethany, I think a bfp is too good to be true for me but I'm sure I can settle for a short cycle! :yipee: hope you get your bfp this cycle so you can send me baby dust :winkwink:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

No do to family member's stalking me that's all


----------



## bnporter81

I know what you mean, Nat. At least if you have shorter cycles you have more chances per year to get pregnant!

I'd love to be able to send you some baby dust. I'll do it anyway even if I don't get my BFP this cycle:haha: Here's some for all of us
:dust::dust:


----------



## foquita

here's some back :dust: :dust: and extra for everyone else too :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## seabean

I ran out of OPKs during my last epic cycle, but re-ordered more Amazon wondfo cheapsticks last Friday. :mail:

Not sure what my plan will be. The Dr did mention clomid as a possibility back Feb, but she was so sure that I would return to normal by now, so she didn't think I would really end up needing it then. Since things are far from normal, I'm hoping she'll recommend it again. Either way I'll ask about it. I also just want them to find out what is wrong. My hormones have all come back "normal", I just plain 'ol stopped ovulating since my MC! There HAS to be an explanation, so hopefully I can get closer to figuring that out. 
:sad2::shipw:


----------



## rmsh1

foquita said:


> stay hopeful bethany, is AF due today? maybe soy has lengthened your LP?
> 
> I got my crosshairs this morning! :dance: I can't believe it, I'm so giddy! I actually think I'm only 2DPO though and FF has put me at 3...what do you girls think? I'm so hoping that this isn't a false alarm!
> 
> rmsh, fingers crossed for O soon, have you had ewcm yet?
> 
> caroline, I can't wait for you to take 100mg of clomid! :D are you feeling a bit better about last cycle? out with the old and in with the new :headspin:

Yay for cross hairs!!! And yay for Oing without even getting the doctors help :)

I have not had any EWCM yet and the watery cm is a lot less today. yesterday it was soaking my underwear. I hope it is just turning into EWCM, but all I can do is wait :(


----------



## MommyDream

Hey ladies! Hope everyone is doing well!

Yay for crosshairs Nat! It could be early to say for sure that you have ovulated... But I hope you have!

Afm- I'm on my last day of vacation ( long weekend) and am heading home today. I had cramps last night and I was thinking they were AF cramps. Who knows... No symptoms so I am expecting her in the next few days... Crappy! 

The doc never did call with Any ultrasound results... Frustrating! I'll have to call them tomorrow.


----------



## Rachel789

Nat I will get the results for my scan straight after as well as my bloodwork results. I am a little nervous but more excited than anything! The dr. mentioned at my last appt if the scan showed cysts on my ovaries she wants me on bcp for 3 months to shrink them then she wants me to start clomid, so I am assuming she suspects pcos but she didn't come out and say it. I asked if no cysts then clomid straight away? She said yes, so I am pray no cysts or a small enough amount of cysts to where she will be comfortable letting me skip the bcp and start clomid straight away. To be honest I don't know what I would do if she says I have cysts and she wants me on bcp because I am REALLY against going back on it. And If I have to I really don't want to do it for 3 months so maybe I could ssee if she will let me do 2 months then ultra sound to see if things look better by then so I don't have to be on so long. I don't hear about anyone else's drs telling them to go on bcp to shrink cysts first, I really don't like that and would like to know why that is necessary.


----------



## bnporter81

Rachel...don't know if any of this will help but thought I'd pass this bit of info along to you

*Natural progesterone cream helps create hormonal balance by counteracting the negative effects of estrogen dominance. When a woman has too much estrogen in her body, progesterone production decreases as a result and she experiences a number of unpleasant symptoms including mood swings, bloating, irritability, dizziness, poor concentration, cold hands and feet, frequent urinary tract infections, vaginal dryness, low libido and more.

Natural progesterone is one of the most important natural ovarian cysts treatment methods available to women. It nourishes the endocrine system leading to the shrinkage of the functional cyst and leading to more regular cycles, healthy ovulation and increased fertility. 

According to Dr. John Lee, natural progesterone cream usage is the most effective natural treatment for ovarian cysts. Natural progesterone cream should be applied from day 10 to day 28 of the menstrual cycle. This type of treatment suppresses ovulation, preventing the formation of new follicles and allowing the body to naturally re-absorb the cyst. This form of natural hormone therapy should be followed for at least three months in order to give the body enough time to shrink and reabsorb the cyst. 

"Thus, by using Natural Progesterone the ovarian cysts will NOT be stimulated and, in the passage of one or two such monthly cycles, will very likely shrink and disappear without further treatment." 

John Lee, M.D. 

NOTE: If you are trying to conceive, you should use natural progesterone cream only from day 14 (after ovulation) until day 28. So, if after treating ovarian cysts, you want to continue using progesterone cream to balance your hormones and prevent more ovarian cysts to form, make sure to use it only after ovulation while trying to conceive.*


----------



## Rachel789

Thank you so much for posting that! Wow a lot of those symptoms I have such as: mood swings, bloating, irritability, cold hands and feet, frequent urinary tract infections. I think I finally figured out how to avoid the UTIs thought by drinking a lot of water and peeing before and after BD'ing, I havent had one for awhile but I have had 5+ of them in the past.

I will see what happens on friday but maybe instead of bcp I can do that for a few months but either way I would have to stop TTC for a few months which I don't like :(


----------



## seabean

*BN's post is the same concept behind using BCP to shrink cysts...the progesterone (cream or pill) prevents ovulation and "gives your ovaries a break". Without the usual stimulation to grow each month, the follicles are supposed to go back down to normal non-cyst size. (an ovarian cyst is basically a hyperstimulated follicle that never released its egg, usually b/c the egg didn't mature enough)


----------



## Rachel789

I wish I knew why some drs let people go on clomid without shrinking them while mine wants me to take bcp...The thought of having to do that is freaking me out a bit to be honest...


----------



## bnporter81

seabean said:


> *BN's post is the same concept behind using BCP to shrink cysts...the progesterone (cream or pill) prevents ovulation and "gives your ovaries a break". Without the usual stimulation to grow each month, the follicles are supposed to go back down to normal non-cyst size. (an ovarian cyst is basically a hyperstimulated follicle that never released its egg, usually b/c the egg didn't mature enough)

Yes, but the natural progesterone is much better for you than synthetic progesterone that goes along with other meds.


----------



## MommyDream

What brand of progesterone cream do you ladies take? Where do you get it?

Very interesting article, I agree! I have frequent UTIs and cold hands and cold feet too!


----------



## bnporter81

Here's another one, Rachel...again, just doing this to try to help because I think the BCP would probably be a lot worse for your body and TTC


A True Help for the Ovarian Cysts



Ovarian Cysts may be made to disappear by fooling the body into thinking it is pregnant. When the body is pregnant, no ovulation occurs and no follicle occurs and NO OVARIAN CYSTS can occur. By taking natural progesterone, a patient can fool the body into thinking it is pregnant and STOP the ovarian cysts from growing. Natural progesterone is a natural bioidentical hormone that your body produces during the latter half of your menstrual cycle and all throughout pregnancy ("pro" means "for" and gesterone means "gestation"). Natural progesterone indirectly signals the ovaries to stop producing eggs. Thus, natural progesterone commands the ovary to stop signaling the ovarian cysts to grow. 

*Natural progesterone is NOT the same estrogen and progestin in prescription birth control pills. Natural progesterone is NOT the same as Provera or Megestrol. These prescription hormones are chemically modified from the natural hormones to be different in order to be patented, have a monopoly, and then can be sold at a large profit. Since these prescription chemically modified hormones are not naturally found in nature or in the body, they have many potentially dangerous side effects. In contrast, natural progesterone is bioidentical to the hormone in your body, and is compatible with the human body with a minimal amount of side effects. Thus, taking natural progesterone is safe, feigns pregnancy, and stops the ovarian cysts from growing.
*


----------



## bnporter81

MommyDream said:


> What brand of progesterone cream do you ladies take? Where do you get it?
> 
> Very interesting article, I agree! I have frequent UTIs and cold hands and cold feet too!

Mommydream, I've used the Happy PMS cream and also the Progestelle that comes in a glass bottle. I'm not saying it's for everybody but if you google it and see all the symptoms it can include, and especially if you have PCOS I think it's worth a shot:thumbup:

You can get the Happy PMS cream at organicblessings.com (it's cheaper there) or the Progestelle at womhoo.com (first time customers get a free extra bottle the first order)


----------



## seabean

BN - I completely respect where you are coming from, don't get me wrong. I guess being in the medical field, I just prefer medications that have undergone rigorous review by the FDA, and are forced to be reviewed for safety, side-effects, and false advertising. While I'm sure there are many great natural products out there, they can essentially claim anything that they want, and never have to prove that it actual works or is safe to anyone, since they are not "pharmaceuticals".

That said, I know we are trying to just figure our bodies out, and if you prefer something that you personally feel is safer or effective, than I am all for it. Just my 2 cents, and definitely not looking to spark a debate of medical field vs. natural approaches...that NEVER ends well :hugs: Just wanted to offer the other side of the coin!


----------



## rmsh1

:cry: I hate my cycles, I have no idea what this cycle is doing now. Had so much watery cm yesterday, now today next to none, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## amberrr09

I'm spotting again this morning! I still have the nauseous feeling but no vomiting. I have the same cramps/stomach pains, headaches, dizziness, heartier appetite. I don't think I'm about to start because my last period ended February 21st and it never starts this soon after. Usually 3-4 months go by before my next period. Lol I still haven't taken my HPT because I'm nervous, and I still have my doctor's appointment on Thursday for my irregular period. But hopefully I just find out I'm pregnant! 
:dust:


----------



## Rachel789

Thank you so much bethany for this info! Next question would be how do I tell my dr. I would rather go that route than take her advice :shrug: That may pose as a challenge :haha:


----------



## bnporter81

Well, I think anyone can read for themselves regarding all of it and determine what's best. Just don't think anyone would WANT to go back on BCP if it wasn't necessary.:thumbup:


----------



## bnporter81

Rachel789 said:


> Thank you so much bethany for this info! Next question would be how do I tell my dr. I would rather go that route than take her advice :shrug: That may pose as a challenge :haha:

You're very welcome, Rachel...wasn't trying to make it a challenge. I'm not in your shoes, but maybe just tell her you'd really like to use the BCP as a LAST resort. Read up on it some more for yourself and tell her what you've read. She can't force you to do it, but I know how persuasive some docs can be especially if you're wanting the clomid and she won't give you that unless you do the BCP. It's hard to tell, hon. I wasn't trying to make it difficult...just trying to help you avoid something I know you didn't really want:hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

That is exactly the issue, I don't think she will let me take the clomid unless I follow her orders :dohh: I wonder if the cysts really would make a difference on how the clomid works or if it is safe to take it with cysts? The reason I am wondering is maybe if I don't want to do the bcp I would try soy on my own for a couple cycles and if no luck maybe then give in and do what the dr says.

None of this will matter though if I don't have a cyst issue which I will know on Friday. I just like to expect the worst going into it so I am not surprised by any news.


----------



## bnporter81

Rachel789 said:


> That is exactly the issue, I don't think she will let me take the clomid unless I follow her orders :dohh: I wonder if the cysts really would make a difference on how the clomid works or if it is safe to take it with cysts? The reason I am wondering is maybe if I don't want to do the bcp I would try soy on my own for a couple cycles and if no luck maybe then give in and do what the dr says.
> 
> None of this will matter though if I don't have a cyst issue which I will know on Friday. I just like to expect the worst going into it so I am not surprised by any news.

Right, we'll hope for the best on Friday and then you can decide better from there:thumbup:


----------



## Rachel789

Why is this always confusing? I hate opks :wacko: I think this batch may be defective or something because it makes no sense. Ok first pic is the first opk I took these are all from the same urine

https://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/Rachel7899/opks%204%2023/001.jpg

The directions reccomends to not read the results after 5 mins so that is the results around the 4 min mark. Then I ended up taking two more because I was unsure so below are all three I took with the bottom one being the same as the one in the picture above but is closer to the 10 min mark but it looks so positive but the other two clearly look negative to me so I am thinking majority rules and negative is correct and maybe I just have some defective opks?

https://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/Rachel7899/opks%204%2023/002.jpg


----------



## bnporter81

Really hard to say...the bottom looks positive, but I don't think the others do:wacko:you need a clearblue digi!:haha:


----------



## bnporter81

I'd keep testing and BD just in case:wacko:


----------



## Rachel789

grrr story of my life, I never have a clear answer but I am going to go with negative since it would be a crazy miracle for me to o in the next couple days :haha: I was just really hoping for a clear yes or no :dohh: Those digis are such a rip off they were like 50+ dollars for a box of them near me, if I could just buy one I would try it for fun but no chance in hell I am spending that much :haha:


----------



## brownie929

Hi ladies, mind if I join.

I've been stalking for a while :) but have finally decided to speak up. I recognize some faces from a Soy thread I follow as well. 
Got my cycles down from an average 50days to 38days last cycle, but did not ovulate. This cycle is looking much better as I got a pos OPK yesterday and TMI some beautiful EWCM today. 

Good luck to you all ladies


----------



## Rachel789

It's crazy because if I just took that first one and didn't keep poas like a maniac I would have thought I had a positive and been really excitied!


----------



## bnporter81

Rachel789 said:


> grrr story of my life, I never have a clear answer but I am going to go with negative since it would be a crazy miracle for me to o in the next couple days :haha: I was just really hoping for a clear yes or no :dohh: Those digis are such a rip off they were like 50+ dollars for a box of them near me, if I could just buy one I would try it for fun but no chance in hell I am spending that much :haha:

You can get a box of 20 for 33 dollars on Amazon. i only use them to verify when a wondfo looks positive. They're not too bad doing it that way:thumbup:


----------



## bnporter81

brownie929 said:


> Hi ladies, mind if I join.
> 
> I've been stalking for a while :) but have finally decided to speak up. I recognize some faces from a Soy thread I follow as well.
> Got my cycles down from an average 50days to 38days last cycle, but did not ovulate. This cycle is looking much better as I got a pos OPK yesterday and TMI some beautiful EWCM today.
> 
> Good luck to you all ladies

Hi brownie! Welcome and good luck with O.!:flower:


----------



## brownie929

Thanks bnporter

Rachel - I agree with bnporter, try looking online. I bought mine off amazon and they were nearly half as cheap than the same 20 count test in stores. I use a saliva microscope (reusable) and when I get any ferning on that, I start testing. When I lose the ferning, I stop


----------



## Rachel789

Thanks and welcome brownie!


----------



## Rachel789

One more question, do you girls think I should mark positive opk today on FF?


----------



## bnporter81

Rachel789 said:


> One more question, do you girls think I should mark positive opk today on FF?

I would...you could always take it off if need be


----------



## Rachel789

Ok I am going to and will also make a note that the other tests were neg so I will probably just take it off if no temp shift in the next couple days. Thanks again for your help :)


----------



## bnporter81

No problem Rachel...hope you see a good temp rise soon:hugs:


----------



## silmarien

I'd just like to add that having long unpredictable cycles SUCKS!

I'm 16DPO with no temp shift back down, and neg HPTs. I WANT AF TO COME so I can start a new cycle! 

I quit the Vitex, bc I'm running out, but I did get my Dong Quai today so I took that. I hope it'll bring AF. I'm still getting phantom pregnancy symptoms even though I don't think I'm pregnant anymore - what's UP with that?!

Ha, I found a psychic website where they do free demos every like 10 minutes or so, and got a bunch of free readings. Two people told me "Your not pregnant yet but you will conceive soon" and four told me "Yes you are pregnant now and you will be a good parent". It was fun. One psychic read MY DH REALLY EERILY ACCURATELY and I didn't even tell her anything about him, but she did say we would end up happy, so that's good. She said I might conceive in summer. That would be great.....

BUT FIRST I NEED TO END THIS GD CYCLE W AF!! AAAHHHH.

I'm on CD41!

/rant

I hope you O soon Rachel - and whoever is wanting to, and that everyone else is doing really well!


----------



## BabyLovesElmo

Silmarien, what was the name of that website? I could use a little fun myself, CD62 today! I've accepted that my body is nuts and I'm just wishing for AF at this point. Hurry up :witch: !!!!! :haha:

Brownie, WELCOME and good luck! :-D


----------



## mrsc81

Not posted in a while, ive been super busy..
Looks like theres going to be some bfp's in here soon :happydance:
cd22 for me and got my first high on cbfm this morning so should ovulate by end of the week. I didnt take agnus castus this cycle and my high reading is around same time as past few cycles, my cycles are long but seems they are quite 'regular'.


:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## cmwilson

foquita said:


> stay hopeful bethany, is AF due today? maybe soy has lengthened your LP?
> 
> I got my crosshairs this morning! :dance: I can't believe it, I'm so giddy! I actually think I'm only 2DPO though and FF has put me at 3...what do you girls think? I'm so hoping that this isn't a false alarm!
> 
> rmsh, fingers crossed for O soon, have you had ewcm yet?
> 
> caroline, I can't wait for you to take 100mg of clomid! :D are you feeling a bit better about last cycle? out with the old and in with the new :headspin:

Yay Nat! It looks like you most likely O'd! Hooray for soy!!:happydance:

I can't wait for the 100mg of Clomid too! I really hope it works! I am feeling better about this past cycle. I'm hoping my doc is right and it's just a matter of finding the right dose for me. :thumbup:

Rachel - For my ultrasound they did a transvaginal and they were able to see my ovaries with the eggs in them. In my case there were too many and they were all about the same size so that is what told them I had PCO. My doc never mentioned anything about shrinking them. Maybe they weren't that big and didn't need to be shrunk. :shrug: I'm so excited for you! I hope you get your answers!!

Good luck and baby dust to those of you in the TWW! I hope this thread gets a string of bros very soon!!


----------



## bnporter81

Hey girls...just thought I'd let you know that I think I found some pretty good internet cheapie pregnancy tests. On Amazon you just type in Babi Pregnancy Tests. They're only about $7 for 25 of them. Anyway, they've got a 5 star rating on there and I just got mine in the mail and tried them out:blush:. They're thinner than the wondfos but they seem really clear. Just thought I'd pass it along for other POAS addicts like myself:haha:Oh, I've also used the Babi Ovulation tests and they seem really good, too!:thumbup:


----------



## Mrs.stefka

This thread has been really busy today!! 

Foquite, Hotpink, and Amberrr09 - Good luck! I hope you get your BFP's!! Everyone else, too, obviously!! It's so easy to get discouraged when you have insane cycles and we are in desperate need of a BFP in here to get us all back on the right track!

BABY DUST TO ALL OF YOU LADIES!!


----------



## Lisa92881

Huge :hugs: and lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust:: to all of you!!

I wish there was really some way I could share my baby vibes with all of you because I know how hard it is especially with stupidly long cycles, and how badly you all want this. :hugs: Thinking, hoping, praying for you all!!


----------



## bnporter81

Hey everyone...I'm starting to wonder about my ovulation date. I don't know if you remember but I was talking a while back about how I kept getting positives for several days after I thought I had ovulated. I was wondering why that was happening. I was looking at my chart and the temps that I had for the first 3 days after ovulation were flat and pretty much in the normal range...then it really went up at 4 dpo. Now I'm wondering if 3 dpo is actually when I ovulated? If so then that means I'm only 9 dpo I guess. I'm not sure, I was just wondering. What do you all think?:wacko:


----------



## silmarien

BabyLovesElmo said:


> Silmarien, what was the name of that website? I could use a little fun myself, CD62 today! I've accepted that my body is nuts and I'm just wishing for AF at this point. Hurry up :witch: !!!!! :haha:
> 
> Brownie, WELCOME and good luck! :-D

LOL, www.oranum.com.

They give free demos all the time, and it's fun to demo-jump.


----------



## shradha

I am a bit curious........Is implantation bleeding common n necessary?? Coz when I asked my mom about it...she replied that she never had one.....:nope:.


----------



## foquita

silmarien said:


> I'd just like to add that having long unpredictable cycles SUCKS!
> 
> I'm 16DPO with no temp shift back down, and neg HPTs. I WANT AF TO COME so I can start a new cycle!
> 
> I quit the Vitex, bc I'm running out, but I did get my Dong Quai today so I took that. I hope it'll bring AF. I'm still getting phantom pregnancy symptoms even though I don't think I'm pregnant anymore - what's UP with that?!
> 
> Ha, I found a psychic website where they do free demos every like 10 minutes or so, and got a bunch of free readings. Two people told me "Your not pregnant yet but you will conceive soon" and four told me "Yes you are pregnant now and you will be a good parent". It was fun. One psychic read MY DH REALLY EERILY ACCURATELY and I didn't even tell her anything about him, but she did say we would end up happy, so that's good. She said I might conceive in summer. That would be great.....
> 
> BUT FIRST I NEED TO END THIS GD CYCLE W AF!! AAAHHHH.
> 
> I'm on CD41!
> 
> /rant
> 
> I hope you O soon Rachel - and whoever is wanting to, and that everyone else is doing really well!

breathe silmarien! you seriously need to chill out. i don't think dong quai will bring on AF? you just have to be patient. 



mrsc81 said:


> Not posted in a while, ive been super busy..
> Looks like theres going to be some bfp's in here soon :happydance:
> cd22 for me and got my first high on cbfm this morning so should ovulate by end of the week. I didnt take agnus castus this cycle and my high reading is around same time as past few cycles, my cycles are long but seems they are quite 'regular'.
> 
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

fingers crossed you catch the egg this cycle! :dust: crap that they're still long but really good that they're regular as you'll be able to time it better! :) 



cmwilson said:


> foquita said:
> 
> 
> stay hopeful bethany, is AF due today? maybe soy has lengthened your LP?
> 
> I got my crosshairs this morning! :dance: I can't believe it, I'm so giddy! I actually think I'm only 2DPO though and FF has put me at 3...what do you girls think? I'm so hoping that this isn't a false alarm!
> 
> rmsh, fingers crossed for O soon, have you had ewcm yet?
> 
> caroline, I can't wait for you to take 100mg of clomid! :D are you feeling a bit better about last cycle? out with the old and in with the new :headspin:
> 
> Yay Nat! It looks like you most likely O'd! Hooray for soy!!:happydance:
> 
> I can't wait for the 100mg of Clomid too! I really hope it works! I am feeling better about this past cycle. I'm hoping my doc is right and it's just a matter of finding the right dose for me. :thumbup:
> 
> Rachel - For my ultrasound they did a transvaginal and they were able to see my ovaries with the eggs in them. In my case there were too many and they were all about the same size so that is what told them I had PCO. My doc never mentioned anything about shrinking them. Maybe they weren't that big and didn't need to be shrunk. :shrug: I'm so excited for you! I hope you get your answers!!
> 
> Good luck and baby dust to those of you in the TWW! I hope this thread gets a string of bros very soon!!Click to expand...

i think it is definitely just finding the right dose for you! :D i know soy is different but i took a smaller dose last cycle and it didn't do anything, i upped it this cycle and it worked! :thumbup: so it'll be the same with clomid! :happydance: 



Mrs.stefka said:


> This thread has been really busy today!!
> 
> Foquite, Hotpink, and Amberrr09 - Good luck! I hope you get your BFP's!! Everyone else, too, obviously!! It's so easy to get discouraged when you have insane cycles and we are in desperate need of a BFP in here to get us all back on the right track!
> 
> BABY DUST TO ALL OF YOU LADIES!!

thanks mrs stefka :hugs: how is your 2WW going, are you having any symptoms? :) :dust:



Lisa92881 said:


> Huge :hugs: and lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust:: to all of you!!
> 
> I wish there was really some way I could share my baby vibes with all of you because I know how hard it is especially with stupidly long cycles, and how badly you all want this. :hugs: Thinking, hoping, praying for you all!!

thanks lisa :hugs: :hugs:



shradha said:


> I am a bit curious........Is implantation bleeding common n necessary?? Coz when I asked my mom about it...she replied that she never had one.....:nope:.

i don't think so, every pregnancy is different. some people don't have implantation bleeding, some do :thumbup:



bnporter81 said:


> Hey everyone...I'm starting to wonder about my ovulation date. I don't know if you remember but I was talking a while back about how I kept getting positives for several days after I thought I had ovulated. I was wondering why that was happening. I was looking at my chart and the temps that I had for the first 3 days after ovulation were flat and pretty much in the normal range...then it really went up at 4 dpo. Now I'm wondering if 3 dpo is actually when I ovulated? If so then that means I'm only 9 dpo I guess. I'm not sure, I was just wondering. What do you all think?:wacko:

i'm not good at charts but it could be possible! have you tested anyway? :)


----------



## BabyLovesElmo

Thanks Simlarien, it sounds like fun! :winkwink:


----------



## bnporter81

Yes, Nat, I tested yesterday and of course got a BFN. Think I'm just going to wait a while to see if AF comes or wait a couple more days and test again.

BTW, your temps look great! I'd defo say you've O'd...looks like the soy worked for you:happydance:


----------



## Rachel789

Nat I see your temp went up today :happydance: Looking good :thumbup:


----------



## foquita

thanks girls, i'm on cloud 9 :cloud9: i never thought i would ovulate! hope my temp goes up more tomorrow! this is my first real 2WW so i'm totally indulging myself and symptom spotting already :laugh2:

bethany, it will be too early if you're only 9DPO...when do you think you'll test again? are you really going to wait until AF is late? hehe :) 

rach, you had a temp rise too! :happydance: do you think it's O?


----------



## Rachel789

I don't think anything was happening to be honest. I took off the positive opk because I don't think it was quite positive and the other two were clearly negative so I think the test was faulty or something. I mean I am crazy to think I would somehow O crazy early all of the sudden :rofl: I think it is just my body doing what it does best, playing games with me..I have had so many fake outs I am done believing anything. I am going to stay away from the opks again for awhile so I don't drive myself crazy I will just keep BDing every other day and temping most days.


----------



## silmarien

BabyLovesElmo said:


> Thanks Simlarien, it sounds like fun! :winkwink:

No problem :)

@foquita
Dong Quai is just like Vitex, it's just more potent. That's why I am hoping it will reduce my cycle length.

I've already convinced myself I'm out for this month anyway - unless I'm one of those women that doesn't get a positive HPT until 8 weeks, (unlikely), I'm pretty sure I'd have had a positive test by now. 

And I already had two 70ish day cycles prior to this one, and before that all 28-30 day cycles, so it's not really that terrible of me to be wanting a period or pregnancy confirmation, is it? :blush:

It's kind of strange to have a 22+ day LP, is it not? Long cycles, sure, but a 20-30 day LP seems very long to me. At most it should be 16-20. Being perturbed about that is kinda natural, no?


----------



## silmarien

And good luck to everyone who is ovulating/ovulated or testing!


----------



## bnporter81

foquita said:


> thanks girls, i'm on cloud 9 :cloud9: i never thought i would ovulate! hope my temp goes up more tomorrow! this is my first real 2WW so i'm totally indulging myself and symptom spotting already :laugh2:
> 
> bethany, it will be too early if you're only 9DPO...when do you think you'll test again? are you really going to wait until AF is late? hehe :)
> 
> rach, you had a temp rise too! :happydance: do you think it's O?

Indulge yourself all you want...you deserve some symptom spotting!:haha:

Yeah, if I did ovulate later then I guess it's a little too early. But, lol, no I don't think I'll be able to curb my POAS addiction until AF is late:haha:If AF doesn't come today or tomorrow then I'll probably test again then.Kind of bugs me, though, because my temp keeps dropping by .1 each day. Kind of like AF is trying to sneak up on me or something. :wacko: Hopefully she'll stay away and my temp will stay in a reasonable range:thumbup:


----------



## bnporter81

Rachel789 said:


> I don't think anything was happening to be honest. I took off the positive opk because I don't think it was quite positive and the other two were clearly negative so I think the test was faulty or something. I mean I am crazy to think I would somehow O crazy early all of the sudden :rofl: I think it is just my body doing what it does best, playing games with me..I have had so many fake outs I am done believing anything. I am going to stay away from the opks again for awhile so I don't drive myself crazy I will just keep BDing every other day and temping most days.

Rachel, you don't think there's anyway you could have ovulated after that OPK yesterday...maybe it was right at the end of a surge? Your temp going up today after that one you had yesterday looks suspicious to me:wacko:


----------



## seabean

bnporter81 said:


> Hey everyone...I'm starting to wonder about my ovulation date. I don't know if you remember but I was talking a while back about how I kept getting positives for several days after I thought I had ovulated. I was wondering why that was happening. I was looking at my chart and the temps that I had for the first 3 days after ovulation were flat and pretty much in the normal range...then it really went up at 4 dpo. Now I'm wondering if 3 dpo is actually when I ovulated? If so then that means I'm only 9 dpo I guess. I'm not sure, I was just wondering. What do you all think?:wacko:

What does FF say if you enter in all of your positives?


----------



## bnporter81

seabean said:


> bnporter81 said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone...I'm starting to wonder about my ovulation date. I don't know if you remember but I was talking a while back about how I kept getting positives for several days after I thought I had ovulated. I was wondering why that was happening. I was looking at my chart and the temps that I had for the first 3 days after ovulation were flat and pretty much in the normal range...then it really went up at 4 dpo. Now I'm wondering if 3 dpo is actually when I ovulated? If so then that means I'm only 9 dpo I guess. I'm not sure, I was just wondering. What do you all think?:wacko:
> 
> What does FF say if you enter in all of your positives?Click to expand...

I haven't tried entering them all in. When I was getting those positives I thought it was odd but figured it didn't matter because I had "ovulated". Might try doing that, though.


----------



## bnporter81

Hmmm, I tried doing that and it made me be 14 dpo instead of 13.:wacko:I don't see how that would happen if I'm thinking I ovulated 3 days LATER?! I'm just going to leave it alone and see when/if AF shows up. I have no clue:wacko: Thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## seabean

Is it possible that you didn't ovulate and the progesterone cream is making your temps stay higher? Although that would be strange to get such positive LH tests and not actually O, so you probably did. Are you having any sort of symptoms?


----------



## raventtc

i am feeling like crap today i feel like something is wrong...something is going on - my right side is soooo sore!!


----------



## bnporter81

seabean said:


> Is it possible that you didn't ovulate and the progesterone cream is making your temps stay higher? Although that would be strange to get such positive LH tests and not actually O, so you probably did. Are you having any sort of symptoms?

I'm pretty positive I did O because of those few days of very positive tests...I think it's more of a case where I don't know when exactly I did now. I had some pretty strong cramping shortly after I thought I had O'd. Maybe that was actually O then. I have had symptoms but I try to not read much into that because I'm pretty sure the progesterone can give you pregnancy related symptoms. I've had some headaches, cramping, nausea off and on. I noticed yesterday that my nipples are really sensitive but that can be PMS related,too.


----------



## MommyDream

raventtc said:


> i am feeling like crap today i feel like something is wrong...something is going on - my right side is soooo sore!!

:hugs: sorry to hear that Raven... Maybe it's just a plain tummy-ache (non ttc related)?

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## bnporter81

raventtc said:


> i am feeling like crap today i feel like something is wrong...something is going on - my right side is soooo sore!!

Your temp is pretty high today...have you had any fever along with the pain? Is it like an ovulation type of sore, or muscle type of sore?


----------



## MommyDream

BN - you should be able to tell when/if AF comes because your LP should always be the same length (or very close!).

My temp had a major dip this morning... I bet AF is on the way... :(


----------



## bnporter81

MommyDream said:


> BN - you should be able to tell when/if AF comes because your LP should always be the same length (or very close!).
> 
> My temp had a major dip this morning... I bet AF is on the way... :(

Yeah, I'll probably be better able to tell better if AF shows, it's just frustrating right now with my hpt and wondering if I'm not quite as many dpo as I thought.

Sorry about the dip...mine has been going down by .1 tenth the last few days. Trying to be positive and hope it will come back up and AF will stay away. FX for you, too


----------



## seabean

I'm pissed right now guys - I ordered WONDFO ovulation strips from an Amazon.com seller - 50 of them for $8. Last time my order was about this cheap too, so I didn't think it was too good to be true. But I received even CRAPPIER strips called WANFU. WTF??? They are super tiny, and even the control strip barely shows up! The second test line appeared at minute 2 and completely disappeared by the 5 minute mark, so I have no clue what to even think. Other reviews I've found now say the same thing. I emailed them, so hopefully they send me either the correct ones or my money back GRRRRR.

:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## bnporter81

seabean said:


> I'm pissed right now guys - I ordered WONDFO ovulation strips from an Amazon.com seller - 50 of them for $8. Last time my order was about this cheap too, so I didn't think it was too good to be true. But I received even CRAPPIER strips called WANFU. WTF??? They are super tiny, and even the control strip barely shows up! The second test line appeared at minute 2 and completely disappeared by the 5 minute mark, so I have no clue what to even think. Other reviews I've found now say the same thing. I emailed them, so hopefully they send me either the correct ones or my money back GRRRRR.
> 
> :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

Yeah, the WANFUs suck. Mine were little and the control line was like a black color something. But mine were ordered from ebay. I'd definitely start a chat with Amazon or something and get it straightened out. Amazon is usually pretty good about that so it should be okay. I've never had any trouble getting the right wondfo's from them. Now I'm going to be concerned when I order:wacko:

The ones I get are 13.95, though


----------



## raventtc

MommyDream said:


> raventtc said:
> 
> 
> i am feeling like crap today i feel like something is wrong...something is going on - my right side is soooo sore!!
> 
> :hugs: sorry to hear that Raven... Maybe it's just a plain tummy-ache (non ttc related)?
> 
> Hope you feel better soon!Click to expand...




bnporter81 said:


> raventtc said:
> 
> 
> i am feeling like crap today i feel like something is wrong...something is going on - my right side is soooo sore!!
> 
> Your temp is pretty high today...have you had any fever along with the pain? Is it like an ovulation type of sore, or muscle type of sore?Click to expand...

i don't think its ttc related, i just feel off i have had a headache for a few days now and when i stand up my side starts to hurt...but when i woke up this am i was sweating (seriously sweaty)...i think i am just coming down with something......booo!! but thanks ladies for the love! what would i do without all of you>?


----------



## MommyDream

Feel better Raven!

Has anyone experienced TTC weight gain? I am coming up on 9 months TTC and I think I've gained a bit of weight... No fun! It could be PCoS related though... No more BCP to regulate my hormones and keep my weight down....


----------



## silmarien

bnporter81 said:


> seabean said:
> 
> 
> I'm pissed right now guys - I ordered WONDFO ovulation strips from an Amazon.com seller - 50 of them for $8. Last time my order was about this cheap too, so I didn't think it was too good to be true. But I received even CRAPPIER strips called WANFU. WTF??? They are super tiny, and even the control strip barely shows up! The second test line appeared at minute 2 and completely disappeared by the 5 minute mark, so I have no clue what to even think. Other reviews I've found now say the same thing. I emailed them, so hopefully they send me either the correct ones or my money back GRRRRR.
> 
> :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
> 
> Yeah, the WANFUs suck. Mine were little and the control line was like a black color something. But mine were ordered from ebay. I'd definitely start a chat with Amazon or something and get it straightened out. Amazon is usually pretty good about that so it should be okay. I've never had any trouble getting the right wondfo's from them. Now I'm going to be concerned when I order:wacko:
> 
> The ones I get are 13.95, thoughClick to expand...

The ones I get are $13.95 too, Wondfo for sure.


----------



## Rachel789

bnporter81 said:


> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> I don't think anything was happening to be honest. I took off the positive opk because I don't think it was quite positive and the other two were clearly negative so I think the test was faulty or something. I mean I am crazy to think I would somehow O crazy early all of the sudden :rofl: I think it is just my body doing what it does best, playing games with me..I have had so many fake outs I am done believing anything. I am going to stay away from the opks again for awhile so I don't drive myself crazy I will just keep BDing every other day and temping most days.
> 
> Rachel, you don't think there's anyway you could have ovulated after that OPK yesterday...maybe it was right at the end of a surge? Your temp going up today after that one you had yesterday looks suspicious to me:wacko:Click to expand...

The reason I am having trouble believing it is because 1. the two other opks were negative 2. I have never o'ed even close to this early in my life 3. no fertile cm 4. last cycle I had a lot of near positive opks and nothing ever happened. And also it may look like my temp is up a lot but 96.5 is a very standard pre o temp for me so it isnt a post o temp. I wish it was true but I know it isnt :nope:


----------



## seabean

Raven - if you are running a temp (like 99+) and have really sharp pains on the right side, that could be appendicitis. If it doesn't go away, then I might consider calling up the Dr?

The amazon dealer actually responded to my email and said they used to receive Wondfos from their chinese dealer, but that they have only been getting wanfu's instead lately. So they said I could return them for a full refund. Too bad the shipping cost as much as the freakin tests, and I doubt I'll get that back. I'll just have to suck it up and re-order wondfos from a different dealer....

...all this "dealer" talk sounds like I am buying illicit drugs.:haha:


----------



## shradha

Hi raven !!!!!!!!!!!!!! so nice 2 hear from u dear!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hw r u????


----------



## shradha

shradha said:


> I am a bit curious........Is implantation bleeding common n necessary?? Coz when I asked my mom about it...she replied that she never had one.....:nope:.

i don't think so, every pregnancy is different. some people don't have implantation bleeding, some do :thumbup:

Thanx dear...Its a big relief.....:flower:


----------



## bnporter81

Rachel, yeah you're probably right about the OPK...maybe just keep an eye out just in case. Good luck:hugs:

Seabean, sounds like it wouldn't be in your best interest to bother sending them back...more effort and time than what it's worth. I know how you feel...I have 100 freakin' wanfus in there that will never get used:dohh:Next time maybe you can get the pack of 50 for $13.95. I've never had a problem with them:thumbup:


----------



## bnporter81

Hey everyone...I decided I'd have a TTC reading done. I went to Cheri and got the more in depth one instead of the free one. It was $12.00 but just thought I'd give it a try anyway. Never really done anything like that and I'm curious what she'll say. A little nervous, too. Even though I know there's a good chance she'll be wrong, I think it'll be fun:winkwink: 

Just got an email saying it should be completed on or before May 2nd


----------



## raventtc

seabean said:


> Raven - if you are running a temp (like 99+) and have really sharp pains on the right side, that could be appendicitis. If it doesn't go away, then I might consider calling up the Dr?
> 
> The amazon dealer actually responded to my email and said they used to receive Wondfos from their chinese dealer, but that they have only been getting wanfu's instead lately. So they said I could return them for a full refund. Too bad the shipping cost as much as the freakin tests, and I doubt I'll get that back. I'll just have to suck it up and re-order wondfos from a different dealer....
> 
> ...all this "dealer" talk sounds like I am buying illicit drugs.:haha:

thanks for the advise, i took a nap and still feel off??! and i am going to keep what you said in mind cause its sore as hell if i touch down low on my right side.....


----------



## raventtc

shradha said:


> Hi raven !!!!!!!!!!!!!! so nice 2 hear from u dear!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hw r u????

Hi Shradha - i have been better, i have also been lurking lately reading and not posting as much but i am better with that now...how r u?


----------



## MommyDream

AF just arrived. :(

My FF is wrong for this cycle as I O'd in cd 7. Is there a way to manually change this? Anyone know?


----------



## bnporter81

MommyDream said:


> AF just arrived. :(
> 
> My FF is wrong for this cycle as I O'd in cd 7. Is there a way to manually change this? Anyone know?

Sorry the witch got you Mommydream. I think maybe you can go under Analysis and then ovulation override maybe?:shrug:FX next cycle will be it for you:hugs:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

MD wow cd21 sorry the witch got you.


----------



## Rachel789

bnporter81 said:


> Rachel, yeah you're probably right about the OPK...maybe just keep an eye out just in case. Good luck:hugs:
> 
> Seabean, sounds like it wouldn't be in your best interest to bother sending them back...more effort and time than what it's worth. I know how you feel...I have 100 freakin' wanfus in there that will never get used:dohh:Next time maybe you can get the pack of 50 for $13.95. I've never had a problem with them:thumbup:

Go figure after I said no fertile cm I found ewcm later today I wasnt even looking for it. Now I am even more confused :wacko: Ohhh well I had a lot of ewcm last cycle with nothing so I probably shouldnt get my hopes up I will just keep BD'ing every other day and see how it pans out.


----------



## cmwilson

Yay Nat for your temp going up! :happydance: Keep going up! Keep going up!! Aren't you glad you temped this cycle? You might not have known you O'd!!

MD - Sorry AF got you. :hugs: What's your plan this month? Still 50mg days 3-7?

Rach - Hope you can figure out what's going on soon!


----------



## Rachel789

MD sorry to hear that. :hugs: Does the dr. have a plan to make sure you don't o too early this time? Like maybe changing the days you take it?


----------



## mrsc81

MommyDream said:


> Feel better Raven!
> 
> Has anyone experienced TTC weight gain? I am coming up on 9 months TTC and I think I've gained a bit of weight... No fun! It could be PCoS related though... No more BCP to regulate my hormones and keep my weight down....

Im the opposite, ive been losing weight :wacko:

DH is sick at the moment with some chesty cold/flu type thing.. Great timing! So far he's been able to keep up the bd'ing, ive been feeling off too


----------



## bnporter81

Rachel789 said:


> bnporter81 said:
> 
> 
> Rachel, yeah you're probably right about the OPK...maybe just keep an eye out just in case. Good luck:hugs:
> 
> Seabean, sounds like it wouldn't be in your best interest to bother sending them back...more effort and time than what it's worth. I know how you feel...I have 100 freakin' wanfus in there that will never get used:dohh:Next time maybe you can get the pack of 50 for $13.95. I've never had a problem with them:thumbup:
> 
> Go figure after I said no fertile cm I found ewcm later today I wasnt even looking for it. Now I am even more confused :wacko: Ohhh well I had a lot of ewcm last cycle with nothing so I probably shouldnt get my hopes up I will just keep BD'ing every other day and see how it pans out.Click to expand...

:dohh:Sorry hon that's gotta be frustrating!:hugs:


----------



## MommyDream

Thanks for the love ladies! I have no idea what I'm doing this cycle to change things up. I'm calling the doctor tomorrow morning to hopefully get more clomid... I also don't want to o too early though, so I'll need to chat with them about that!

I'll let you all know once I talk to them.... I also want to hear what they have to say about my 3d ultrasound.

Mrsc81 - lucky! I have gained at least 6 or 7 lbs since TTC.... Its no fun!


----------



## seabean

Sorry about AF MD :(

Do you think the problem w/ O'ing early is just that you missed the timing for BD? Or is there another problem associated w/ O'ing early? Maybe get the bed ready just in case it happens again early!!


----------



## BabyLovesElmo

Despite knowing that cd1 is the ideal time to begin temping and that it can take several cycles for my body's pattern to be clear... I started temping yesterday in a desperate attempt to find some clue to what my body is doing. I have never temped before and whatever input any of you may have (if any) would be really appreciated. Here are my first two temps:
cd62-96.4 
--That seems a bit low to me but I know that some women naturally have lower bbt's. According to tests I had done in Jan. I don't have any other underlying medical issues or pcos that could cause a low bbt.

cd63-96.6
--Is it normal to fluctuate a bit or is .2 degrees considered to be significant? If it is, what can cause it? I know that a steady rise in temps can *possibly* indicate a pregnancy so I'm hoping to see it rise more tomorrow morning. Has any one else had similar temps?

Again, I realize two temps isn't enough for any kind of conclusive information but I'm throwing it out there just to feel like I'm *doing* something. 
Thank you for indulging me! :blush:


----------



## seabean

Typo? You have the same temp twice...
0.2 degrees isn't a big fluctuation. If you go to fertilityfriend.com there is a tutorial on their about temping. We can definitely help you interpret stuff, but 2 days worth doesn't show anything quite yet, sorry! If you put your chart linked in your signature it will help to visualize your temps better as well. Seeing an overall pattern across days/weeks is the best way to see what's going on.


----------



## bnporter81

Babyloveselmo, a temp. going up .2 of a degree CAN show ovulation, but usually it's a rise a bit more than that. You need to look for fertile CM and a rise in temp that stays above your coverline at least 3 days, of course a positive OPK can be helpful in determining ovulation, too. You would need to chart for at least most of a cycle to determine your coverline to see what the norm is for you. Then when you see it spike and stay in the higher range for at least 3 days fertility friend will give you what they call crosshairs which show your coverline and how many dpo you are. Good luck with it if you keep doing it and we'll try to help as much as we can:thumbup:


----------



## Mrs.stefka

@ Foquita - 2WW is going great so far! I'm am getting little twinges in my ovaries, the sore nips turned to entirely sore bbs, and I actually had to spit out my avacado today! If you know me, I have an avacado addiction.

How is your TWW going? Just knowing you O'd is refreshing isn't it?

I cannot believe how many of us are in the TWW. I guess all the chatting, and trying different things has paid off!

@MommyDream - I'm sorry about the witch getting you. At least you can have a fresh go this month!


----------



## MommyDream

seabean said:


> Sorry about AF MD :(
> 
> Do you think the problem w/ O'ing early is just that you missed the timing for BD? Or is there another problem associated w/ O'ing early? Maybe get the bed ready just in case it happens again early!!

I have read that early ovulation is more likely to end in mc... But I am not really sure to be honest! I plan to BD really this cycle just in case... I do not like to BD anywhere close to AF usually... But this cycle I will start ASAP when she's done! :happydance:


----------



## MommyDream

BabyLovesElmo said:


> Despite knowing that cd1 is the ideal time to begin temping and that it can take several cycles for my body's pattern to be clear... I started temping yesterday in a desperate attempt to find some clue to what my body is doing. I have never temped before and whatever input any of you may have (if any) would be really appreciated. Here are my first two temps:
> cd62-96.4
> --That seems a bit low to me but I know that some women naturally have lower bbt's. According to tests I had done in Jan. I don't have any other underlying medical issues or pcos that could cause a low bbt.
> 
> cd63-96.6
> --Is it normal to fluctuate a bit or is .2 degrees considered to be significant? If it is, what can cause it? I know that a steady rise in temps can *possibly* indicate a pregnancy so I'm hoping to see it rise more tomorrow morning. Has any one else had similar temps?
> 
> Again, I realize two temps isn't enough for any kind of conclusive information but I'm throwing it out there just to feel like I'm *doing* something.
> Thank you for indulging me! :blush:

Agree with what the others have said... I would celebrate if my temps only fluctuated by 0.2. Mine are all over the map... And always have been! You can check out my FF below (and many other ladies charts on this thread) if your interested to see what kind of variations we all have. Everyone is different :)


----------



## MommyDream

I know I already thanked you all... But I really wanted to thank you all again. I don't know what I'd do if I didn't have you guys to vent to about my crappy cycles! I'm so glad I'm not alone... It seems like everyone in the world is pregnant...

The bride from the wedding I was at over the weekend very brazenly told everyone that they would be trying for a baby right away. I'll be happy for them if they do get pregnant right away it as you ladies know... A little part of me will be very very sad.... :(


----------



## bnporter81

Glad we can be here for you...I think all of us need each other:hugs:


----------



## cmwilson

MommyDream said:


> I know I already thanked you all... But I really wanted to thank you all again. I don't know what I'd do if I didn't have you guys to vent to about my crappy cycles! I'm so glad I'm not alone... It seems like everyone in the world is pregnant...
> 
> The bride from the wedding I was at over the weekend very brazenly told everyone that they would be trying for a baby right away. I'll be happy for them if they do get pregnant right away it as you ladies know... A little part of me will be very very sad.... :(

I agree with you, everyone on here is so supportive. I feel happy that I have an outlet for my frustrations. :hugs:

I know what you mean about being happy but sad. My best friend got pregnant on her first try her first month off bcp. I was and am very happy for her but sometimes it is hard to be around her because it hurts. :cry: I'm trying to stay positive though. Our time will come. :thumbup:


----------



## raventtc

very true i would be a crazy lady if i didn't have you ladies to chat with about ttc and all that comes with it.... :hugs:


----------



## brownie929

Raven - hope you're feeling better soon

MD - FX for this cycle

Elmo - hope temping helps you out

AFM I am about 85% sure I am in my TWW now. FF is forever changing my crosshairs, but lots of methods came together very nicely and I'm hoping that I at least ovulated this cycle *TMImaybe* nipples were sore yesterday and today. That's usually my "I ovulated" sign. 

It really is nice to have a group to talk to. It helps so much


----------



## mrsc81

Got a peak on my fertility monitor this morning :happydance:
If you look at my sig below, i seem to be getting highs/peaks around the same time every cycle. My body seems quite regular, although having long cycles.


----------



## rmsh1

bnporter81 said:


> Hey everyone...I decided I'd have a TTC reading done. I went to Cheri and got the more in depth one instead of the free one. It was $12.00 but just thought I'd give it a try anyway. Never really done anything like that and I'm curious what she'll say. A little nervous, too. Even though I know there's a good chance she'll be wrong, I think it'll be fun:winkwink:
> 
> Just got an email saying it should be completed on or before May 2nd

Ha! Just for the hell of it, I applied for a free one a while back. Just got an email saying I should have the reading in 7 days, I used Cheri too LOL


----------



## rmsh1

Yesterday I was very surprised to see an almost positive OPK. I checked after 5 minutes, barely a line, then forgot about it til 25 minutes, and it was almost positive I went back to my packet instructions as I thought you shouldn't read after 10 minutes, but it actually says to wait 30 minutes to confirm a negative. So if I did not surge between 6pm yesterday and this morning, I might detect it today. Will use an OPK at least twice today I think! I would love to O even slightly earlier than CD31 this time, though it is not looking promising


----------



## rmsh1

Just checked my email and my Cheri prediction is in - 

"They show me MAY and GIRL so this is either birth month, conceive month or the month you find out in"

So let's see if this is correct!


----------



## bnporter81

Wow, looks like there are a lot of people either in their TWW or about to be!:happydance::happydance:Maybe all of our cycles are starting to sync with each other:haha:

Congrats Mrsc...seeing that peak has got to be a good feeling. I've been using my monitor for months, but have never gotten a peak yet I know I've ovulated so I guess it just doesn't work for me or something:nope:Good luck to you!

Rmsh, that sounds like a pretty interesting reading...hopefully May will be the month you conceive in and Cheri will end up being right for you and me both whenever I get mine!:haha:

Brownie, I'd say from the looks of it you are in your TWW. Lots of luck and baby dust to you:thumbup:

AFM, you might remember I'm not totally certain about what dpo I am because I'm not absolutely convinced that FF has it right mostly because I did get very positive OPKs after the day it has as my O. day. So I believe I am either 14 dpo or 11 dpo. In any case, I'm just glad the witch is staying away. Hopefully she'll stay away for 9 months or so:winkwink:


----------



## raventtc

morning all, i discarded my temp from yesterday since i wasn't feeling well and hadn't for a few days and wasn't temping at all anyway. But i am feeling a little better now and my temp was totally normal for this time of the month so i stuck it in there ... i got a reading from someone (can't think of her name) a little while back and they told me that i would concieve or test in april/may and have a 2013 baby (boy)....it has kept me positive if anything so thats not a bad thing just a little fun!!

hows everyone in the 2ww?? and everyone else??

:dust:


----------



## rmsh1

Yeah it is silly I know, but the reading has given me back a little bit of hope, and I guess that is not a bad thing

So, CD28, take a look at this !!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2897b.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Mrs.stefka

That's definitely a positive! Congrats!!!


----------



## rmsh1

Thanks! I didnt get a definite positive last cycle, so was nice to get a clear positive this time. Same CD as last cycle too


----------



## bnporter81

rmsh1 said:


> Thanks! I didnt get a definite positive last cycle, so was nice to get a clear positive this time. Same CD as last cycle too

Yay rmsh!:happydance:Time to pounce DH! Good luck!


----------



## silmarien

rmsh - glad you got your positive!

Ok, so my temp dropped to the lower range - 97.3, today. How long should it take for AF to arrive? Anyone know? I'm pretty sure I'm not pregnant, my HPT at 18DPO was negative, so I'm just waiting for AF.

BBT chart attached.
 



Attached Files:







BBT 2012-04-24.jpg
File size: 43.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## rmsh1

I have already been pouncing on my OH, and looks like he is going to have to just put out for the bext three days in a row! LOL, hope he can handle it 

Silmarien, once your temp drops, AF can come any time. Hope she comes soon so you can start afresh


----------



## silmarien

bnporter81 said:


> Hey everyone...I decided I'd have a TTC reading done. I went to Cheri and got the more in depth one instead of the free one. It was $12.00 but just thought I'd give it a try anyway. Never really done anything like that and I'm curious what she'll say. A little nervous, too. Even though I know there's a good chance she'll be wrong, I think it'll be fun:winkwink:
> 
> Just got an email saying it should be completed on or before May 2nd

I'd recommend Oranum. (www.oranum.com - free registration, too! buying credits is optional). 

Try Leelee, she is GREAT! You get private readings with any psychic, and many only charge 1.99/minute, so it's not that expensive. You get a face-to-face reading too, they all are on webcams and they talk to you personally! They also do demos every 30 minutes so those are free! Each psychic has a free chat room so you can get to know them first before paying for a reading.

Leelee told me I was NOT pregnant this cycle (she appears to be right), but that I'd probably conceive by this summer. She also did a reading on my relationship with my DH and I was blown away by details she knew that I had NOT told her! 

Some of the psychics are quacks - stay away from the ones who dress up like they're putting on a show (like dressing up like a stereotypical "psychic" - that's stupid - avoid them!). The ones dressed up like normal people are more believable to me - I believe some people definitely have "gifts", and those who legitimately have those gifts don't need to dress up like stereotypes to do amazing readings.

TBH I am very put off by psychics who cater to women TTCing. Many women are desperate and those types tend to feed off the desperation and try to profit off it. And most predictions I've seen from psychics like Cheri22 and such have been WRONG for the majority of women who've used them - I checked out a thread on psychics and they were ALWAYS wrong. 

These TTC-oriented "psychics" also give dates like "You will conceive in May 2012 or get a positive pregnancy test in May 2012 or give birth in May 2013." Covering all their bases, huh. That's just stupid and quackery. Face-to-face readings are much better, and they don't hedge their bets by giving you 4-5 different possible dates just to increase their chances of being right. Just IMHO.


----------



## Rachel789

congrats on the positive opk rmsh that is great news! :happydance:


----------



## bnporter81

Nat, your temps are still looking GOOD!:thumbup:


----------



## foquita

congrats on the positive OPK rmsh, thats fantastic news :D 

bethany, I still think im only 4DPO today? I just want the 2WW to be over, I'm terrified of the disappointment :( I would be lying if I said i don't have really high hopes! :( 

as for psychic readings, i have had about 15 over the last year :rofl: all of them were wrong! I got one last week so I've still to find out if that's right but she didn't give me a specific month :)


----------



## rmsh1

foquita said:


> congrats on the positive OPK rmsh, thats fantastic news :D
> 
> bethany, I still think im only 4DPO today? I just want the 2WW to be over, I'm terrified of the disappointment :( I would be lying if I said i don't have really high hopes! :(
> 
> as for psychic readings, i have had about 15 over the last year :rofl: all of them were wrong! I got one last week so I've still to find out if that's right but she didn't give me a specific month :)

Thanks, and your chart is still looking good, nice high temps


Yeah the psychic reading for me was just a bit of fun, but I figure a little bit of hope is not a bad thing, especially given how low I have been feeling. I wont be holding my breath that it is real, but you never know


----------



## foquita

I still totally believe in them, they were wrong for me but theyre right for loads of women plus i would never have got through the last year without the hope they gave me. I had a few readings in october that said january and i held on to that, thinking that it would be january :) i wasnt annoyed when january came and went because it helped me get to that point! 

I temp vaginally so theyre a bit higher than orally i think :) still so pleased i have ovulated though, I can't believe it :happydance:


----------



## rmsh1

foquita said:


> I still totally believe in them, they were wrong for me but theyre right for loads of women plus i would never have got through the last year without the hope they gave me. I had a few readings in october that said january and i held on to that, thinking that it would be january :) i wasnt annoyed when january came and went because it helped me get to that point!
> 
> I temp vaginally so theyre a bit higher than orally i think :) still so pleased i have ovulated though, I can't believe it :happydance:

That is how I feel, I have a little bit of hope, even if it lasts just til the end of May. 

I need to be grateful that I still ovulate every cycle, even if it comes late. So many of us on here have trouble even ovulating :hugs: to you all


----------



## bnporter81

foquita said:


> congrats on the positive OPK rmsh, thats fantastic news :D
> 
> bethany, I still think im only 4DPO today? I just want the 2WW to be over, I'm terrified of the disappointment :( I would be lying if I said i don't have really high hopes! :(
> 
> as for psychic readings, i have had about 15 over the last year :rofl: all of them were wrong! I got one last week so I've still to find out if that's right but she didn't give me a specific month :)

Nat, I think you have every right to have high hopes! I know the soy has helped a lot of women...regardless of medical stuff they're going through. Plus it sounds like you did a lot BD'ing at the right time:winkwink: Keep high hopes, hon. It's much better than the alternative even though I know you don't want the disappointment:hugs:

And hey, at least with temping vaginally you don't have to worry if you sleep with your mouth open and it affecting your temp!:haha:

Yeah, I know the reading will probably be wrong but I've never done it before and I think I need some hope right now:wacko:


----------



## seabean

RMSH - definitely a positive OPK! And being consistent is great, even if a little late, in my book!

AFM - I just got back from my gyno appt. They did an ultrasound right away to see where I was at. No super mature ready follicles ready to burst any minute :( but a handful of smaller ones. The Dr said it kind of looks like PCOS, but that none of my blood work is consistent w/ PCOS at all. She mentioned that long annovulatory cycles can essentially over work the ovaries to try to keep producing follicles, and make them look like PCOS. (Maybe those of you with "PCO" have something like this also??). That kind of made sense to me. She also said that my next plan of action would be the same either way, so not to dwell on having a specific diagnosis. 

SO - we're giving this cycle until CD25 (it's CD17 right now). If I don't ovulate by then, we will start a new cycle w/ progesterone and move on to clomid! That puts me taking clomid around May 23rd - it can't come fast enough! :happydance:


----------



## rmsh1

Good luck Seabean, I do hope you ovulate on your own by CD25.


----------



## Rachel789

I agree with everyone having hope is such a great feeling, even if it is only temporary in the moment it feels amazing so why not enjoy it! That;s why whenever I see ewcm or an interesting temp I get excited even though in the back of my mind I know it might mean nothing I enjoy feeling positive.

Nat-Your chart looks great I am so happy for you that you O'ed :wohoo: I really hope you get your BFP that would be amazing!

My appointment is in two days, I am nervous and excited at the same time. I am nervous to hear something may be wrong and that I may have cysts so the dr. may want me to go on bcp but I am also excited and hopeful they don't find anything and I can get prescribed clomid to start during my next cycle. If they find cysts and the only way she will give me clomid is if I go on bcp for a few months I MAY consider trying soy on my own one or two cycles especially seeing the success you ladies have had with it.


----------



## Rachel789

seabean said:


> RMSH - definitely a positive OPK! And being consistent is great, even if a little late, in my book!
> 
> AFM - I just got back from my gyno appt. They did an ultrasound right away to see where I was at. No super mature ready follicles ready to burst any minute :( but a handful of smaller ones. The Dr said it kind of looks like PCOS, but that none of my blood work is consistent w/ PCOS at all. She mentioned that long annovulatory cycles can essentially over work the ovaries to try to keep producing follicles, and make them look like PCOS. (Maybe those of you with "PCO" have something like this also??). That kind of made sense to me. She also said that my next plan of action would be the same either way, so not to dwell on having a specific diagnosis.
> 
> SO - we're giving this cycle until CD25 (it's CD17 right now). If I don't ovulate by then, we will start a new cycle w/ progesterone and move on to clomid! That puts me taking clomid around May 23rd - it can't come fast enough! :happydance:

Seabean- I am sooooooooo happy for you that is fantastic news :happydance: :wohoo:

Did your Dr. see cysts, is that why she thinks maybe PCOS?


----------



## foquita

but the reading might be right! just because they were wrong for me doesnt mean they will be wrong for you and rmsh :) 

that's why I temp vaginally, I sleep with my mouth open a lot plus I take my temp at 6am and sometimes I'm not up for work until 8.30 so it's torture sitting holding the thermometer in my mouth waiting for the beep :haha: vaginal yelping requires much less effort lol :) I just can't get it out of my head how we timed BDing perfectly, we used a bit of conceive+, I had plenty of EWCM and we know davie's sperm works so my hopes are really high but really I still only have 20% chance :dohh: I know that it takes more than perfectly timed :sex: to get pregnant! I'm so nervous right now but I will be upset whether I get my hopes up or not so I might as well be positive like you say :) I'm a ball of nerves :( 

seabean, YAY! :happydance: that's fantastic news, I'm glad we're getting some happiness back in the thread :) so happy and excited for you :hugs:


----------



## foquita

vaginal yelping?! LOL stupid predictive text! :rofl:


----------



## Rachel789

foquita said:


> vaginal yelping?! LOL stupid predictive text! :rofl:

I was wondering about that :rofl: :haha:


----------



## bnporter81

Seabean, good news that things are moving forward for you. Hopefully the clomid will work for you first round!

Rachel, good luck on your appointment. I hope everything comes out looking good and you'll be able to move straight ahead to the clomid as well!:thumbup:


----------



## rmsh1

I think this thread is going to be interesting over the next few weeks!

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## foquita

I agree rmsh! I hope we all get our bfps together :) if we do we should start a pregnancy after long cycles group :D


----------



## foquita

Rachel789 said:


> foquita said:
> 
> 
> vaginal yelping?! LOL stupid predictive text! :rofl:
> 
> I was wondering about that :rofl: :haha:Click to expand...

my vagina yelps pretty effortlessly :rofl:


----------



## Rachel789

:haha: :rofl: The thought of a yelping vagina is HILARIOUS!! :rofl:


----------



## Rachel789

foquita said:


> I agree rmsh! I hope we all get our bfps together :) if we do we should start a pregnancy after long cycles group :D

Yes that would be perfect! :happydance:


----------



## MommyDream

seabean said:


> SO - we're giving this cycle until CD25 (it's CD17 right now). If I don't ovulate by then, we will start a new cycle w/ progesterone and move on to clomid! That puts me taking clomid around May 23rd - it can't come fast enough! :happydance:

Good luck!!! Exciting times!!!



Rachel789 said:


> My appointment is in two days, I am nervous and excited at the same time. I am nervous to hear something may be wrong and that I may have cysts so the dr. may want me to go on bcp but I am also excited and hopeful they don't find anything and I can get prescribed clomid to start during my next cycle. If they find cysts and the only way she will give me clomid is if I go on bcp for a few months I MAY consider trying soy on my own one or two cycles especially seeing the success you ladies have had with it.

:hugs: Hopefully your cysts will be gone. I've had them disappear in as little as 7 days.... alternatively, you can always switch doctors!



foquita said:


> vaginal yelping?! LOL stupid predictive text! :rofl:

LOL - I am a vaginal yelper too... hahahahahahaha:happydance:


----------



## MommyDream

Let's go BFPs!! You know, those of us who are trying clomid (and ovulating) or using progesterone to end our cycles aren't technically in the "long cycles" group anymore... hehe... a long cycle is defined at 35 days +!

I was thinking that must look strange since my last cycle was 21 days... it sucks to be so insanely irregular (I've had cycles 70 days, 55 days etc). What is going on down there???? It must be mass chaos


----------



## Rachel789

mommydream I didn't know they could go away that quick. I wonder if being earlier in my cycle will increase the chance the cysts will be gone. I am wondering if worst case scenario I can ask the dr. if I can try going on bcp for a month then get another ultra sound to see if things look better. I think I could handle one month but 3 months would drive me crazy!


----------



## bnporter81

LOL, if your vagina yelps maybe you should temp orally instead:haha::rofl:


----------



## bnporter81

Yep, a P.A.L.C. group would probably be encouraging to a lot of people!


----------



## rmsh1

bnporter81 said:


> Yep, a P.A.L.C. group would probably be encouraging to a lot of people!

I agree!


----------



## bnporter81

A yelping vagina could be our trademark LOL:haha:


----------



## MommyDream

bnporter81 said:


> Yep, a P.A.L.C. group would probably be encouraging to a lot of people!

PCOS and Long Cycles? I am abbreviation deficient 

Non-TTC chatter: Has anyone read the book "Fifty Shades of Grey"? It's a romance... actually more like erotica I guess. Anyway, I am reading it now out of curiousity. It was in the news because some young adults were reading it (but they shouldn't be.. it's bad - like BDSM bad!!). It's weird and twisted, but I can't put it down!! :blush:


----------



## bnporter81

MommyDream said:


> bnporter81 said:
> 
> 
> Yep, a P.A.L.C. group would probably be encouraging to a lot of people!
> 
> PCOS and Long Cycles? I am abbreviation deficient
> 
> Non-TTC chatter: Has anyone read the book "Fifty Shades of Grey"? It's a romance... actually more like erotica I guess. Anyway, I am reading it now out of curiousity. It was in the news because some young adults were reading it (but they shouldn't be.. it's bad - like BDSM bad!!). It's weird and twisted, but I can't put it down!! :blush:Click to expand...

Hmmm, might have to look into it. I love reading if it keeps my interest.


----------



## Rachel789

bnporter81 said:


> A yelping vagina could be our trademark LOL:haha:

:haha::rofl::haha:


----------



## seabean

I'm on the library loan list for 50 shades of gray! It's definitely hot news these days...can't wait to read it :)

The ultrasound tech said there were a number of follicles (aka cysts) - which is why PCOS came up. But also said that none big enough to look like I was going to ovulate any day soon (not big enough). The Dr didn't discuss going on BCP to shrink them or anything, so they must be small enough not to worry her? She also said that I could still ovulate by next week though, which is why she wanted to hold out - said there were a handful of follicles and you never know when one could just "pop". She said "pop" so many times in our conversation and it kind of made me jump each time - not sure why, I think I just imagined the ovaries POPPING like popcorn or something. 

I should have asked her if it looked like my vag was yelping or not - they probably could have detected that on the ultrasound :haha:


----------



## MommyDream

LOL seabean! 

I'll ask my doc on Friday to see if my vag is yelping, or if my ovaries are popping at the very least..... Hahahah

I'm on the library wait list for the next book in the trilogy... It's odd but I can't stop reading it!


----------



## bnporter81

Yeah, Seabean, I hear yelping vaginas are pretty easy to see on an ultrasound...bet they could have:haha:


----------



## bnporter81

So we need to ask the drs then if we have yelping vaginas or popcorn ovaries?:haha:I think then they'd say we need a trip to the looney bin, hehe:wacko:


----------



## rmsh1

Has anyone seen this REALLY bad horror film where a girl has teeth in her vagina? It was ridiculously stupid, but some guy tried to rape her and her vagina bit his penis off. Mildly entertaining. I cant even think what the movie was called now


----------



## bnporter81

:rofl:LMAO at that one:haha::haha:that vagina really WAS yelping...teeth and all, hehehe


----------



## Rachel789

OMG that sounds hilarious-Now I want to see it :rofl: Let me know if you remember the name. :haha:


----------



## bnporter81

Sorry girls, I'm being way too silly today...that stuff just really got me going:haha:


----------



## Rachel789

It's ok I love being silly! It helps the day pass. I work from home which is how I am able to be off an on here all day. My job is boring so you girls help keep me entertained :haha:


----------



## foquita

bnporter81 said:


> A yelping vagina could be our trademark LOL:haha:

LOL! i want to change the name of this thread now! :rofl:



MommyDream said:


> bnporter81 said:
> 
> 
> Yep, a P.A.L.C. group would probably be encouraging to a lot of people!
> 
> PCOS and Long Cycles? I am abbreviation deficient
> 
> Non-TTC chatter: Has anyone read the book "Fifty Shades of Grey"? It's a romance... actually more like erotica I guess. Anyway, I am reading it now out of curiousity. It was in the news because some young adults were reading it (but they shouldn't be.. it's bad - like BDSM bad!!). It's weird and twisted, but I can't put it down!! :blush:Click to expand...

pregnant after long cycles :D 

oohh i'll try and get it, it sounds interesting! :D 

HERE GIRLS: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0780622/ :rofl:


----------



## Rachel789

:rofl: wow I may have to check that movie out. I bet DH would get a kick out of it! :haha:

Could you imagine if you changed this thread name to "The Yelping Vaginas" :rofl: Imagine people's reaction to that :haha:


----------



## foquita

we would get loads of new members i reckon and i think we have plenty right now :haha: team yelping vaginas sticking together to get their BFPs in 2012 :fool: 

ohhhh i'm so tempted to change the name to that! i might put (closed group) after it, i've seen that on other threads. is that mean though?


----------



## Rachel789

That would be soooooooo funny! I don't think it is, while it is nice to let others join and I am not against it, it is also nice to not have a ton of people and have just be a few of us so we can all easily keep up with each other it does get harder the more people that join. I would be fine either way though :)


----------



## foquita

let's see what everyone else thinks? sooo.... what does everyone else think? :)


----------



## mrsc81

:thumbup:


----------



## foquita

it would make it loads easier to keep up with each other :)

mrsc, i can't remember if i said this the other day but it's amazing how regular your peak reading is! definitely a little ray of positivity despite the long cycle :D


----------



## Rachel789

Yes, mrsc that is great news get BD'ing :wohoo:


----------



## Rachel789

Hey girls do you think it is possible for DH's left overs to still be around almost 24 hours after we BD'ed? :blush:


----------



## silmarien

Rachel789 said:


> Hey girls do you think it is possible for DH's left overs to still be around almost 24 hours after we BD'ed? :blush:

Leftovers? After 24 hours he should definitely be recharged if you're referring to semen lol. GO FOR IT! :)


----------



## foquita

i don't think so? how come? are you getting confused about cm? :)


----------



## silmarien

rmsh1 said:


> Has anyone seen this REALLY bad horror film where a girl has teeth in her vagina? It was ridiculously stupid, but some guy tried to rape her and her vagina bit his penis off. Mildly entertaining. I cant even think what the movie was called now

:rofl:

That's crazy! Thanks for the laugh!



Rachel789 said:


> :rofl: wow I may have to check that movie out. I bet DH would get a kick out of it! :haha:
> 
> Could you imagine if you changed this thread name to "The Yelping Vaginas" :rofl: Imagine people's reaction to that :haha:

We absolutely SHOULD! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Rachel789

:rofl: when am I not confused about cm!! But yes that is what I am referring to silmarien I am trying to decipher if this is ewcm or what :shrug:


----------



## silmarien

Rachel789 said:


> :rofl: when am I not confused about cm!! But yes that is what I am referring to silmarien I am trying to decipher if this is ewcm or what :shrug:

Hmm, is it stretchy? It should be long and stringy and when you put it between your thumb and index finger and try to "stretch" it (move your index finger up and leave your thumb in the same position) it should "stretch" about an inch. That's EWCM. SORRY if TMI :lol:


----------



## Rachel789

No nothing is TMI here. The problem is I swear I can get DH's stuff to stretch too :haha: But it is deffo stretchy so I guess it may be ewcm


----------



## foquita

rach, have you tried holding your finger out in the air? i think semen dries in the air and ewcm doesn't :) i would say it's ewcm :)


----------



## Rachel789

I get a lot of stretchy cm throughout my cycle though but it is usually more cloudy looking than crystal clear so maybe it isnt ewcm :shrug:


----------



## Rachel789

Yea I tried that test I put it on some toilet paper and let it sit for over 10 mins and it was still wet and sitting on top.


----------



## foquita

i think it can be cloudy though? anything stretchy i would class as ewcm :)


----------



## foquita

i would definitely class that as ewcm :)


----------



## silmarien

Man, everyone else is ovulating or has ovulated. I'm the odd woman out here. Waiting for AF. Got another low temp today but I haven't been sleeping well (waking up every 1-2 hours) so I dunno if that's affecting my temps or not?

I don't think I'll get AF until sometime in May. Seems I skip every month just because my body hates me.

I ordered more Vitex from Amazon because the other one I ordered weeks ago still isn't here. Lame. :(

I really just wish I had my normal cycle back (30-33 days). Sucks only having 6 chance a year to get preggers.

I got EWCM today and yesterday, which is really weird. Shouldn't be happening this late in my cycle. My body just likes to f*&k with me I think.
'


----------



## foquita

6 chances a year is pretty good going for this thread :haha:


----------



## silmarien

Rachel789 said:


> I get a lot of stretchy cm throughout my cycle though but it is usually more cloudy looking than crystal clear so maybe it isnt ewcm :shrug:

It can be cloudy or lotiony. Doesn't have to be clear. I think I'd classify your description as EWCM too. :thumbup:


----------



## foquita

p.s. most girls haven't ovulated...


----------



## silmarien

foquita said:


> 6 chances a year is pretty good going for this thread :haha:

I suppose that's true! Sorry for bitching about it. I dunno how you guys with longer than 60 day cycles do it. I'm really upset about it.

Dong Quai seems to be working faster than Vitex did. I'm gonna try taking both at the same time this cycle to see if I O faster and get a period sooner. Will report back if this works!


----------



## silmarien

foquita said:


> p.s. most girls haven't ovulated...

Oh, I thought you guys had either ovulated or were about to ovulate. I was just commenting on me waiting for AF and everyone else focusing on ovulation. So I'm still the weirdo in the thread! :haha:


----------



## Rachel789

silmarien-I find I sometimes get ewcm right before AF and I have read that is pretty common so maybe AF is on her way and you can start a fresh cycle soon! And BTW me getting ewcm does not mean O is on it's way this happened to me all throughout my anonvulatory cycle last time. I wish it was a sure thing but it never is with my wacked out body :haha:


----------



## foquita

it's funny when you read that EWCM = fertile period, errr...not for us :haha: it did this time for me though surprisingly :shock:


----------



## brownie929

I'm giggling my butt off over here, and hubby keeps looking this way. I've told him and he just gave me the weirdest look. Oh well, unfortunately my vagina does not fall in to the yelping category.
I've see the movie Teeth, thought it was terrible, but it was almost comical.
The shades of grey book is on my amazon kindle wish list, so I'll get to it sooner or later. 

I just think it's so nice to know I really am not the only one who stresses over their chart. It helps to get my mind of it as well. 
You ladies are great!


----------



## brownie929

I never classified the stretchy non-clear CM as EW. I only mark it as that when it's clear. I had no idea otherwise


----------



## foquita

brownie, i am seriously stressing over my chart this month so you're definitely not alone! :haha: 

anything stretchy is ewcm, i get so excited when i see it that i can't wait to put 'egg white' on FF :haha: i haven't told davie about yelping vaginas yet hahaha, i'll save it and use it during foreplay later :sex: LOL


----------



## Rachel789

Yea I really don't know what to make of it because I rarely see it clear. It is always clearish if that makes sense like it is see through but not crystal clear it is just cloudyish looking


----------



## Rachel789

:happydance: yayyy you changed the thread name. I LOVE IT :rofl:


----------



## foquita

yay! i love it too! i'm keeping it like that :rofl: unless anyone objects. they have three seconds to object...

1




2





3


woop, looks like it's staying this way :rofl:


----------



## Rachel789

:rofl:


----------



## brownie929

Rachel - My EW are about 90% clear the rest cloudy. I think we all just have our own brand of EWs.

Foquita - I'm sure that will really get DH going! Didn't even notice the name change till Rachel said something...glad I joined when I did :)


----------



## bnporter81

LOL Can't believe you actually did it, Nat:haha: Sooo funny! And I'm going to have to watch that movie on Amazon instant video now!


----------



## bnporter81

Rachel, I agree with the other yelping vaginas....errr, I mean ladies. hehehe, sorry:haha:I think it's EWCM too


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Ahaha, love the new name!

On a side note, I keep getting this weird cramping/pulling sensation way down in my lower abdomen...this 2ww wait is killing me! I don't know if I can mentally handle another week, Haha. I'm not waiting a week to test, I have decided I will test at 10 dpo...too early??


----------



## bnporter81

Mrs.stefka said:


> Ahaha, love the new name!
> 
> On a side note, I keep getting this weird cramping/pulling sensation way down in my lower abdomen...this 2ww wait is killing me! I don't know if I can mentally handle another week, Haha. I'm not waiting a week to test, I have decided I will test at 10 dpo...too early??

Might be a bit early then....you can try but dont get disappointed if its a BFN. A lot of women dont get their BFP until closer to AF:thumbup:


----------



## cmwilson

Hi ladies I will be going back to read all the posts I missed today but I want to get this question out there. I'm supposed to take my seventh Provera tonight but I just got AF. Do I keep taking the Provera or do I stop? 

Thanks. Now back to catching up on what I missed!


----------



## bnporter81

Just my 2 cents but I would probably go ahead and stop if it's full blown AF.:thumbup:


----------



## Lisa92881

Yeah I think when I took it my dr said I could stop if AF came before I finished the pills. Yay for a fresh new cycle!! :)


----------



## Mrs.stefka

bnporter81 said:


> Mrs.stefka said:
> 
> 
> Ahaha, love the new name!
> 
> On a side note, I keep getting this weird cramping/pulling sensation way down in my lower abdomen...this 2ww wait is killing me! I don't know if I can mentally handle another week, Haha. I'm not waiting a week to test, I have decided I will test at 10 dpo...too early??
> 
> Might be a bit early then....you can try but dont get disappointed if its a BFN. A lot of women dont get their BFP until closer to AF:thumbup:Click to expand...

Ha! I know! I don't think I can help myself, though...good thing I have a bunch of IC's!!


----------



## Rachel789

cmwilson said:


> Hi ladies I will be going back to read all the posts I missed today but I want to get this question out there. I'm supposed to take my seventh Provera tonight but I just got AF. Do I keep taking the Provera or do I stop?
> 
> Thanks. Now back to catching up on what I missed!

My dr. told me to continue and finish if AF came so it seems drs have different opinions about it. I would maybe take it today and call your dr. tomorrow and see if they want you to finish it.


----------



## amberrr09

*OMG OMG OMG!!! I got my !!!!!!!!!
I'm SOOOOOOOO happy right now!
I took 4 pregnancy tests today and ALL 4 were positive!!!!
I've already scheduled my appointment for Friday!!!!!!!
I've had long cycles all my life and just RECENTLY(back in March) started to take interest in trying to figure out what was "wrong" with me because me and my husband wanted to try to conceive after 3 months of marriage!! And it happened!!!!!!!!!!!!
I can't believe it because I haven't even really started trying to conceive, my first goal was to try and get a regular cycle flowing and go from there!!! BUT IT HAPPENED I GOT MY BFP!!!!!
     
&&&&&&
     to ALL!!!!!
=D =D =D =D =D*


----------



## seabean

foquita said:


> bnporter81 said:
> 
> 
> A yelping vagina could be our trademark LOL:haha:
> 
> LOL! i want to change the name of this thread now! :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> MommyDream said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bnporter81 said:
> 
> 
> Yep, a P.A.L.C. group would probably be encouraging to a lot of people!Click to expand...
> 
> PCOS and Long Cycles? I am abbreviation deficient
> 
> Non-TTC chatter: Has anyone read the book "Fifty Shades of Grey"? It's a romance... actually more like erotica I guess. Anyway, I am reading it now out of curiousity. It was in the news because some young adults were reading it (but they shouldn't be.. it's bad - like BDSM bad!!). It's weird and twisted, but I can't put it down!! :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> pregnant after long cycles :D
> 
> oohh i'll try and get it, it sounds interesting! :D
> 
> HERE GIRLS: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0780622/ :rofl:Click to expand...

WTF, THIS MOVIE ACTUALLY EXISTS!?!?! HAHAHAHHAHA

The IMDB description is to die for....

_"Still a stranger to her own body, a high school student discovers she has a physical advantage when she becomes the object of male violence."_


----------



## bnporter81

YAY Amber...congrats and a h&h 9 months to you and little bean!:flower::happydance:


----------



## seabean

congrats AMBER! happy & healthy pregnancy to you!!

@Rachel - I get a lot of EWCM all throughout my long annovulatory cycles (it's basically useless as a "fertile sign" for me). The past week it's been really thick white CM, with big EWCM patches in it. So the EWCM is basically cloudy white too, and not clear. Although sometimes I get just the clear stuff. EWCM always reminds me of Manny and that pic she posted - WHERE IS MANNY???

@CMWILSON - not sure what do you should do if AF came so quickly. I would take it tonight and call the Dr tomorrow. I wouldn't read into it though or anything at all, it happens a lot it seems from what I've read online. I will be joining you with the clomid adventures next cycle, I hope this month/dose works for you!!!

@everyone else...bunch of silly pants, that's what you all are! Hilarious new thread name. I don't think you even needed to add the "closed" note..."yelping vaginas' is probably enough to keep most ladies away! :haha:

I've always wondered who uses this icon...but it seems appropro for our yleping convo... :holly:


----------



## bnporter81

:haha:LOL Seabean


----------



## MommyDream

Lolol that movie.... Too funny 

I love that you changed the thread name :)


----------



## cmwilson

Congrats Amber! Wonderful news! :thumbup:

I have to admit I left out the part about how in my appointment the other week my doctor told me I had a yelping vagina. I was a little embarrassed at first :blush:but I am so glad I have fellow yelping vaginas. :thumbup:

Thanks for your tips on my Provera. Be prepared for some TMI...all day I have had some brown spotting then around 6 I wiped and it was bright red so I thought AF was here but nothing has really come out. I guess it will probably come tomorrow. Question is do I count today as day one or tomorrow? :wacko: Regardless, looking forward to a fresh cycle!

Oh and seabean, hooray on getting Clomid! Are you starting with 50mgs? Also thanks for the info from your doc about how the ovaries might just be over worked from long cycles. My doc also said that my youth (28 in August) might contribute to some of the eggs but not all.


----------



## BabyLovesElmo

WOW!!! A lot has happened today! I'm bummed I missed all the fun!

Amber--BIG Congrats hun!! H&H 9 months :hugs:

I had a bit of a cruddy day at work today, didn't get home till late and was just in a bad place...then I read. Let me tell you, "yelping vaginas" had me laughing so hard my cats where looking at me like I had three heads :rofl: 
Thank you ladies, I really needed a good :haha:

You guys are awesome and I love this forum! :hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

Congrats amber!

Seabean-I wonder where Manny is as well??

caroline-not sure I would think if no actual flow today maybe tomorrow is cd1, when you call the dr. tomorrow I would ask that question as well to be safe.

I just got the bill for my bloodwork that was done a few weeks ago and it says my prolactin, LH, and FSH were checked. From everything I read online typically FSH and LH are checked on CD 3 but my dr. checked mine on cd 40 something. Will this not be an accurate reading then? Why would she do that? She prescribed me the provera I don't see why she wouldnt have me come back and just do it on cd 3 doesnt make much sense to me..I just want to make sure I get accurate results...


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Big congratulations Amber. I wish you all the best and a very happy, and healthy 9 months to you!


----------



## rmsh1

Rachel789 said:


> OMG that sounds hilarious-Now I want to see it :rofl: Let me know if you remember the name. :haha:

Found it! It was called Teeth LOL

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0780622/

This link is to a newer version, looks like they re-made it!!! LOL I saw a really old crappy one, no idea what this one is like


----------



## rmsh1

foquita said:


> let's see what everyone else thinks? sooo.... what does everyone else think? :)

I will join! LOL


----------



## rmsh1

Rachel789 said:


> No nothing is TMI here. The problem is I swear I can get DH's stuff to stretch too :haha: But it is deffo stretchy so I guess it may be ewcm

I had a huge piece of EWCM yesterday, I actually thought for a minute I should take a photo of it to show what EWCM really is LOL but then I thought, no, really that is just far TMI!!!!

My EWCM is never anything like left over semen, compeltely different, the EW is really quite tough, whereas semen just breaks


----------



## rmsh1

OK so I was slow on the uptake about the movie, was goign through from where I last read LOL

Congrats Amber!

I think everyone now has to go and watch Teeth just for a laugh


----------



## foquita

yay for AF caroline :dance: I can't wait to see you ovulating on 100mg of clomid! :D 

congratulations amber! :D happy and healthy 9 months :hugs: 

I think I'll need to add teeth to my lovefilm wish list :haha: 

oh and caroline, NEVER be embarrassed of your yelping vagina, you should be proud to have a diagnosis :rofl:


----------



## silmarien

Can I join the Yelping Vaginas? :rofl:

Glad you got AF, Caroline! Good luck with the Clomid!


----------



## silmarien

Okay charting experts!

I had two days of low temps and low and behold, I get ANOTHER temp spike?! Am I ovulating AGAIN?

I had two patches of EWCM before the temp spike, and my CP was high, soft, and open. What's with this?!

I'm not sick! So the 99.0 temp is seriously confusing me! I took it RIGHT when I woke up! I mean, RIGHT when I woke up, didn't do ANYTHING but shove that Basal thermometer into my mouth. 

I'd just write it off as a fluke, but I'm also getting EWCM. Anyone know what to make of this? I'm so confused!

Also, why does my chart look like an earthquake seismograph, as another poster put it? Is this a bad thing? 

Sorry for the serious question stuff, don't mean to spoil the party! :)

I attached my BBT chart.
 



Attached Files:







BBT 2012-04-26.jpg
File size: 43.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## silmarien

amberrr09 said:


> *OMG OMG OMG!!! I got my !!!!!!!!!
> I'm SOOOOOOOO happy right now!
> I took 4 pregnancy tests today and ALL 4 were positive!!!!
> I've already scheduled my appointment for Friday!!!!!!!
> I've had long cycles all my life and just RECENTLY(back in March) started to take interest in trying to figure out what was "wrong" with me because me and my husband wanted to try to conceive after 3 months of marriage!! And it happened!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I can't believe it because I haven't even really started trying to conceive, my first goal was to try and get a regular cycle flowing and go from there!!! BUT IT HAPPENED I GOT MY BFP!!!!!
> 
> &&&&&&
> to ALL!!!!!
> =D =D =D =D =D*

CONGRATULATIONS! I'm really really happy for ya! Gives me hope that I can get pregnant even with a long cycle! Yay!

Hope you have a healthy 9 months!

CHEERS!

:dust:


----------



## rmsh1

I have no idea what your chart is doing silmarien :(


----------



## rmsh1

I was debating whether to say this, but WTH, I am going to anyway, given the light mood we have had over the last pages.

Thought some might find this funny. I have been demanding a lot of BDing from my OH recently, due to impending ovulation. Well guess what he says to me? He asks if "that thing" ie my vagina, is hungry AGAIN. Yeah, you gotta laugh right? His semen are feeding my hungry vagina. I thought it went along with our talk of teeth, yelps, and popping follicles LOL


----------



## silmarien

rmsh1 said:


> I have no idea what your chart is doing silmarien :(

Thanks for replying. I appreciate it! I'm so confused. 

Is it possible that I'm having AF every two months, but still ovulating every ONE month? That seems whacked out, I realize, but I dunno what that temp spike is all about! WEIRD!

:(


----------



## foquita

LOL rmsh! :rofl: yours is hungry as well as yelping :rofl: love it :) 

silmarien, I'm not sure what's going on with your chart. I think spikes are caused by your blood sugar going up and down? you're already in the yelping vaginas :) 

does anyone else actually yelp vaginally or is it just me and mommydream? :laugh2:


----------



## rmsh1

No I think mine yelps at times too, or at least I yelp for it! LOL

My answer of course when he asked if my vagina was hungry, was YES!


----------



## rmsh1

But as for TEMPING, i do it orally ;)


----------



## silmarien

foquita said:


> LOL rmsh! :rofl: yours is hungry as well as yelping :rofl: love it :)
> 
> silmarien, I'm not sure what's going on with your chart. I think spikes are caused by your blood sugar going up and down? you're already in the yelping vaginas :)
> 
> does anyone else actually yelp vaginally or is it just me and mommydream? :laugh2:

:rofl: I do yelp vaginally ocasionally! My DH doesn't know what to make of it! :lol: Thanks for including me in the yelping vaginas group, I feel special! Didn't want to be left out of the fun! :)

Hmm, blood sugar _might_ be the cause.....except I really haven't been eating erratically, or spiking my blood sugar in crazy ways or anything (like, haven't been binging on crazy sugary foods). I've been eating the same stuff every day - yogurt, cereal, protein powder (mixed in milk or yogurt), occasional Soyburgers, slices of bread with peanut butter, and drinking diet ginger ale and water. 

Occasionally I'll eat a snickers bar or Heath bar (looove chocolate) but haven't been like BINGING on them. I had one a couple days ago, that's the last time I ate anything sugary.

I'll try to record what I eat to see if it makes any difference in my chart. Thanks for the idea foquita!

I kinda HOPE I'm ovulating again (so I can join the ovulating club! no, just kidding!). But it's a silly thing to hope for since it's SOOO unlikely. The EWCM is what's confusing me - I checked my Cervical Position and when my finger came out (sorry if TMI) I stretched the fluid and it seriously was like lotion and stretched about 2 inches. NOT KIDDING! It's so weird!

countdowntopregnancy.com now has my fertile days listed as CD25-CD47! AHH! WHY?! 

Okay, it might be possible that the light bleeding I had from 8-9DPO was AF? If that's true, I could be ovulating. I'm just not sure enough to create a new cycle since that bleeding only lasted 2 days at most (more like 36 hours). I did get bleeding again at 10DPO, so maybe it was AF? Is that likely? I've never had a period like that, but my body likes to f&*% with me, so it might have been. 

Thoughts?


----------



## foquita

hahaha yelping vaginas doesn't mean that, it was a typo! meant to be temping vaginally and i wrote yelping vaginally and the joke went from there :) 

I have no idea silmarien :( I wish i could help you more. maybe you are insulin resistant and thats why it's spiking? I have no idea :(


----------



## BabyLovesElmo

Can I join the yelping vaginas club? :blush:

I signed up for Fertility Friend and started charting my temps, which has gone up .2 degrees consistently every day. It starts me at CD1 though, and I can't seem to figure out how to change that since I started temping on CD62. Any ideas? Is there any way to access FF's interpretations of your chart without being a VIP member?


----------



## rmsh1

BabyLovesElmo said:


> Can I join the yelping vaginas club? :blush:
> 
> I signed up for Fertility Friend and started charting my temps, which has gone up .2 degrees consistently every day. It starts me at CD1 though, and I can't seem to figure out how to change that since I started temping on CD62. Any ideas? Is there any way to access FF's interpretations of your chart without being a VIP member?

I am pretty sure you just need to enter the details of your last AF. FF starts your cycle when your AF starts, so enter that info for 62 days ago and hopefully it will update


----------



## silmarien

Well FF count my "light bleeding" as a new cycle, so maybe that WAS a period I had 8-9-10DO.

Here's my chart if that did indeed happen. Does it look normal? I'll be THRILLED if it is, bc that means my last cycle was 32 days!

Maybe just wishful thinking. But my vagina is yelping at me that I might've had a weird period bc it was my first month off Yaz. :lol:
 



Attached Files:







BBT CYCLE 2 2012-04-26.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 2


----------



## bnporter81

Nat, temp is still looking great. Man, that sucker keeps on climbing!:happydance: YAY for rising temps!

I tried yelping vaginally, but had a hard time figuring out if I was yelping at the right depth...kept getting different readings and didn't know how far to go so I gave up and decided to keep doing it orally. :haha:

Rmsh...so funny! DH comes home from work in a few hours and I'll have to tell him my yelping vagina is HUNGRY! LOL...."Get in my belly!" hehehe Well, not in my belly, but hopefully eventually I'll get something in my belly:haha:`


----------



## bnporter81

Rach, I'm sorry I don't know anything about the testing days or anything so I'm no help:wacko:I hope you get accurate results, though. Did you ask them about it?

Well, I had a big temp drop today. I'm 15 dpo so AF will probably be here soon. I didn't test this morning because I didn't even think of it till I was already on the toilet:dohh:But I'll do one later. Still on the fence about whether I'll do soy again this cycle or just wait and see what my body does on it's own:wacko:


----------



## MommyDream

Hugs bn! Don't give up until AF shows!

My temp is dropping psycho... Maybe because I don't yelp vaginally during AF... It's too gross for me... LOL... I mean it shouldn't matter what my temp is during AF anyway, right?


----------



## silmarien

bnporter81 said:


> Rach, I'm sorry I don't know anything about the testing days or anything so I'm no help:wacko:I hope you get accurate results, though. Did you ask them about it?
> 
> Well, I had a big temp drop today. I'm 15 dpo so AF will probably be here soon. I didn't test this morning because I didn't even think of it till I was already on the toilet:dohh:But I'll do one later. Still on the fence about whether I'll do soy again this cycle or just wait and see what my body does on it's own:wacko:

Aw, I hope you get a BFP instead of AF!

I'm still really confused as to whether to count the light bleeding from this cycle as a period - FF counts is as such, and I'm not sure whether it's right or not. Did I really just have a 32 day cycle? Someone else on my thread I posted said my chart looked like I was preggers, but all my HPTs except one, and a couple with evap lines, have been negative. I'm afraid to hope that I'm really preggers. I dunno if I just ovulated or if I am just going crazy!

This is truly driving me insane trying to figure it out. :(

I am posting my "possible" second cycle, and also my full chart from April 1 forward, in case anyone can tell me whether I'm on Cycle 2 now, or whether I'm still on Cycle 1 and I just have wonky temps? 

My blood sugar should be just fine - I wasn't eating anything sugary yesterday or today, and I tend to just eat standard stuff. I'm definitely not insulin resistant. Otherwise I'd be gaining weight, no? I'm maintaining my weight. 

I have been eating - wheat bread and natural peanut butter; raisen bran cereal with protein powder on top (in the milk) (no added sugar), greek yogurt with protein powder in it (25g carbs, only 1-2 per day), and that's IT! The last snicker's bar I had was 4 days ago, and that only has about 35g carbs in it.

I'm really confused. Which chart makes more sense? The cycle 2 chart I made up, as if my light bleeding was a period starting April 15, or the full Cycle 1 chart?

This is really driving me crazy trying to figure it out.

I just took two more HPTs and I'm NOT pregnant according to a FRER and a Wondfo pregnancy dip stick test! :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







BBT CYCLE 2 2012-04-26.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 2









BBT 2012-04-26.jpg
File size: 43.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## raventtc

wow that was a lot of catching up i just did, who knew that you ladies would be sooo chatty and i would miss it! 

Sign me up for the yelping vaginas - i decided this month to temp that way since last month i would sleep with my mouth open sometimes. I didnt' temp thru af because of it too. 

That movie just seems strange!! 
And the shades of gray books, are supposed to be good - i am reading something else at the moment but its on my to do list or i should say to get list for my kindle.

So the weather keeps changing where i am and giving me the worst headaches, when it changes to cooler temps i seem to get a headache...i also have a allergy to the cold...so i break out in hives when its cool/cold out...nice right!! the things that happen to us after a certian age....

so its too late for me to give soy a try but i think i am going to maybe give it a go next time around....unless there isn't a next time around (hoping for that outcome). I also need to get in to the doctors, but with my work its hard to find a day and time but i am putting it high on my list now.


----------



## rmsh1

Silmarien your charts are a bit small for me to be able to see properly, but it does make more sense if you have started a new cycle, but looking at your original, long chart, I cant really see a separation between cycles....


----------



## Rachel789

Wow I missed a lot while I was sleeping :shock:

Nat-Your chart is still looking realllly good yay!!

silmarien I have no clue what is going on with your chart but maybe you are right about that just being a light AF and now you are O'ing during a new cycle

Bethany-I hope AF is not on her way :( Stay away witch! :evil: 
Thanks for replying about my blood test question. I will see my dr. tomorrow so I will ask her then I was just curious if anyone knew.

rmsh-That is too funny about the hungry vagina :haha:

AFM-DH and I haven't bd'ed since Tuesday night so I know I def found some ewcm today and it looked more clear than yesterday so maybe it was more transitional stuff yesterday? :shrug: I am still not reading into it too much but I will keep the every other day BD'ing going to keep my yelping vagina at ease :haha:

I know you are all probably sick of my countdown but I am so excited I can't help myself-MY APPOINTMENT IS TOMORROW :happydance::dance::headspin::wohoo::loopy::holly:


----------



## silmarien

raventtc said:


> wow that was a lot of catching up i just did, who knew that you ladies would be sooo chatty and i would miss it!
> 
> Sign me up for the yelping vaginas - i decided this month to temp that way since last month i would sleep with my mouth open sometimes. I didnt' temp thru af because of it too.
> 
> That movie just seems strange!!
> And the shades of gray books, are supposed to be good - i am reading something else at the moment but its on my to do list or i should say to get list for my kindle.
> 
> So the weather keeps changing where i am and giving me the worst headaches, when it changes to cooler temps i seem to get a headache...i also have a allergy to the cold...so i break out in hives when its cool/cold out...nice right!! the things that happen to us after a certian age....
> 
> so its too late for me to give soy a try but i think i am going to maybe give it a go next time around....unless there isn't a next time around (hoping for that outcome). I also need to get in to the doctors, but with my work its hard to find a day and time but i am putting it high on my list now.

Yeah that weather thing happens to me too - I'm 28! Bad weather fronts cause migraines for me - it sucks. 

I hope you don't need soy either! Hope you get your BFP this month! GOOD LUCK!


----------



## seabean

@Rachel - good luck in your appt! Can't wait for you to report back with the updates!

@Silmarian - It's essentially impossible to ovulate twice in one cycle (obviously w/ the exception of fraternal twins, but those ovulate at the same time, not weeks apart). So either you DIDN'T ovulate earlier, OR this is a new cycle and your light bleed was actually AF. At this point, it would almost be impossible to know. Your erratic temps make this difficult to interpret as well. Oh, and stop stressing about snickers bars - they are not the reason for crazy tamps! Blood sugar levels do up after eating, but only for at most 3-4 hours. So your meals won't likely influence your temp when you wake up in the morning (and definitely NOT one candy bar). However, if you have PCOS or insulin resistance/diabetes, then your blood sugar levels may be out of wack for other reasons, and could influence your temps that way - have you been checked for any of those?

It might be best to just look forward and keep temping with this as a new cycle. Since you are getting EWCM, definitely keep BD-ing, in case this is actually ovulation.

I also recommend that maybe you should go in to see the Dr. Since this is your first month TTC off of the pill, it might be good to just touch base about your overall health, to rule things out like diabetes, etc...if you're worried about that.


----------



## bnporter81

Well girls, I've got a bit of a dilemma...not sure what to do so I thought I'd ask you all.

Today is (I think) 15 dpo. Took 2 tests and got a BFN:cry:But I've been using my progesterone cream during the TWW. Like I said a few days ago I'm not sure if I am 15 dpo or if I'm actually about 12 because of the way my chart looks those first 3 days after "ovulation" and also because of the positive OPKs I was getting during that time, too. So the problem is, do I stop using the progesterone and let AF come...or if I am only about 12 dpo do I wait a little longer and test in a couple of days? Last cycle I was using the progesterone, too, and my AF still came through on it's own even though I was using it so I'm curious why it hasn't done that this time yet?:wacko:I don't want to make AF show if there is a chance I'll still get my BFP.

What do you all think? I have no idea what to do:shrug:


----------



## Rachel789

I think it is very possible you didn't o until cd 23 so my vote is to continue the cream for a couple more days :thumbup:


----------



## bnporter81

Thanks, that's kind of what I was thinking, too. I'd hate to come this far and induce AF too early. At least if it comes on it's own I'd feel better. Guess I'll wait to see if it comes and if not in a few days I'll test 1 more time and then stop using it.


----------



## silmarien

seabean said:


> @Rachel - good luck in your appt! Can't wait for you to report back with the updates!
> 
> @Silmarian - It's essentially impossible to ovulate twice in one cycle (obviously w/ the exception of fraternal twins, but those ovulate at the same time, not weeks apart). So either you DIDN'T ovulate earlier, OR this is a new cycle and your light bleed was actually AF. At this point, it would almost be impossible to know. Your erratic temps make this difficult to interpret as well. Oh, and stop stressing about snickers bars - they are not the reason for crazy tamps! Blood sugar levels do up after eating, but only for at most 3-4 hours. So your meals won't likely influence your temp when you wake up in the morning (and definitely NOT one candy bar). However, if you have PCOS or insulin resistance/diabetes, then your blood sugar levels may be out of wack for other reasons, and could influence your temps that way - have you been checked for any of those?
> 
> It might be best to just look forward and keep temping with this as a new cycle. Since you are getting EWCM, definitely keep BD-ing, in case this is actually ovulation.
> 
> I also recommend that maybe you should go in to see the Dr. Since this is your first month TTC off of the pill, it might be good to just touch base about your overall health, to rule things out like diabetes, etc...if you're worried about that.

Thanks so much for the replies guys - sorry to be bothering you all with this.

Yeah that's what I thought. I def felt O pains during Cycle 1, and had the temp dip, and then a spike, so I'm pretty dang sure I ovulated April 7. I have been checked out and I don't have diabetes. 

I've never been checked out for PCOS but I have no symptoms of it, so I dunno if my OBGYN would even be willing to run the tests. 

I'm thinking that the light bleeding probably was a period and this is my Cycle 2.

I took an Ovulation test just to see what came up and it's pretty obvious there's LH in my system. So....I'm guessing I started cycle 2 April 15, when I started the light bleed.

I have trouble covering the OBGYN's copay (=$50), since I have to pay more for specialists with my shitty insurance than for my Primary Care Physician ($20), so I might try going to him next visit, in June, and asking him to run hormone tests just to be sure I'm okay and no PCOS. 

And maybe I'll ask one of my PCP's Physician Assistants to do a checkup if they need the speculum (ugh) or something. My doc is GREAT but it'd be weird for him to be checking out my yelping vagina, ya know? :lol:

Thank you guys again for the responses - I've never done charting before so I'm really confused about all this stuff. Sorry my charts are so small - the website lets me copy the images but I guess the show up tiny? Weird.

I am guessing you guys can't see the temp pattern for a second cycle after April 15 because countdowntopregnancy.com has the bar line at 97.7, and my temps are a bit higher than that. 

It's weird, but I've also been bad at taking my temp right when I get out of bed, so some are out of whack because I have already moved around/gotten a drink or stuff like that. I need to be better about taking the temp RIGHT when I get up. 

The only temp I can say for SURE is right is the 99.0 spike - I took that this AM when I woke up before moving or doing anything.

I attached my ovulation strip from earlier today. It's definitely pink, not a ghost line like I was getting about 4 days ago. So....weird?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0464.jpg
File size: 102.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## bnporter81

Silmarien, that's how my OPKs look most of the time during my cycle before ovulation. There is almost always a little LH in our systems, I believe. Just from that OPK it's hard to tell if it's really light because you're close to getting AF or if your LH has just gone back down from ovulation. I'd say just keep charting and see what happens over the next week or so. That's about all you can really do:wacko: I know it's frustrating!


----------



## foquita

it's impossible not to get my hopes up with my chart :brat: 

ONE SLEEP til your appointment rach :dance: 

Bethany, I'm sorry about your temp drop :hugs: I'm keeping everything crossed that AF doesn't show :)


----------



## foquita

silmarien - I have PCOS with no symptoms so I'm insulin resistant and don't gain weight easily, thanks arent always black and white! if you do have PCOS it will probably be what's causing your erratic temps and also it might cause you to have false positives on opks.


----------



## Rachel789

I know it is less than 24 hours away now!


----------



## foquita

SO EXCITING :wohoo:


----------



## bnporter81

Rachel, I'm so glad you won't have to wait much longer. I hope everything goes great for you tomorrow and you are able to go ahead and get your Clomid with no more waiting!:thumbup::happydance:


----------



## foquita

I hope the same! fingers crossed your ovaries aren't full of popcorn like some of us muahau :)


----------



## silmarien

bnporter81 said:


> Silmarien, that's how my OPKs look most of the time during my cycle before ovulation. There is almost always a little LH in our systems, I believe. Just from that OPK it's hard to tell if it's really light because you're close to getting AF or if your LH has just gone back down from ovulation. I'd say just keep charting and see what happens over the next week or so. That's about all you can really do:wacko: I know it's frustrating!

I was getting barely ANYTHING for my OPKs (was testing with them just on a lark) about 5 days ago. Barely a ghost line. This line is PINK and closer to the control line than I've gotten in awhile. So I either had my surge already or I will have one.

My temp chart just DOES NOT MAKE SENSE! ARGH! 

I appreciate your response!




foquita said:


> silmarien - I have PCOS with no symptoms so I'm insulin resistant and don't gain weight easily, thanks arent always black and white! if you do have PCOS it will probably be what's causing your erratic temps and also it might cause you to have false positives on opks.

Oh, I didn't realize it was possible to have PCOS and be insuliin resistant without symptoms. Sorry for assuming! 

'm of the mind that is thinking that my erratic temps are due to me not remembering to take them right away when I wake up - for the most part, instead of PCOS, but I definitely want to get tested for it just in case. 

Next doctor appointment is in June, and I'm going to mention long cycles and ask for a hormone blood test for LH, FSH, DHEA, Testosterone, Estrogen, Progesterone, and Prolactin, and any other hormone lol.


----------



## silmarien

Rachel789 said:


> I know it is less than 24 hours away now!

Oh you must be really excited! Good luck! I hope you get your BFP the first round!

My DH ordered Clomid for me off the internet from a reputable site in India - it's dirt cheap! I might try it in a couple of cycles once my lining gets thicker - because my "menstruation" is weak and lame compared to how it usually was. I need a good lining! 

I've been taking baby aspirin and Vitamin B6, but still, I'm worried my lining isn't good enough to hold an embryo. :( I know Clomid can cause problems with a woman's uterine lining (usually with extended use). 

Sorry, not trying to scare you! I meant it causes problems if you use it for like 6 cycles without a break.

Good luck and LOTS of baby dust to you!


:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## silmarien

bnporter81 said:


> Rachel, I'm so glad you won't have to wait much longer. I hope everything goes great for you tomorrow and you are able to go ahead and get your Clomid with no more waiting!:thumbup::happydance:

BTW, I absolutely LOVE your avatar bnporter81! It's beautiful.


Sorry, meant to mention that earlier!


----------



## foquita

I definitely don't think taking clomid you got from the internet is a good idea :wacko: why do you take B6? I think you're supposed to take a vitamin B complex rather than just the one B vitamin, if you need it.


----------



## Mrs.stefka

I heard taking Clomid without a prescription could be dangerous because I have read about cases where there were either "other drugs" mixed in or that there were not any traces of the actual drug purchased all while looking like the legitimate pill. Just saying be careful you aren't hurting the cause rather than helping it.


----------



## silmarien

foquita said:


> I definitely don't think taking clomid you got from the internet is a good idea :wacko: why do you take B6? I think you're supposed to take a vitamin B complex rather than just the one B vitamin, if you need it.

I am well versed in which internet sites are trustworthy - had to use one to buy Provigil since my insurance company wouldn't cover it, and they gave me the real deal. I know, since I had tried sample packets at the time - way back when Provigil was new. I use the same internet site as I did then - I have no qualms about using their Clomid. If it wasn't the real thing, they'd get run out of town, as users are allowed to leave reviews. Men also use it for body building because it helps in some way to build muscle mass - not sure how. So there are positive reviews from men and women on the site for the Clomid.

B6 is the one that thickens your lining and extends your LP - but I do actually take a B-Complex with Folic Acid and all the B vitamins, so yeah. I only mentioned B6 because it is the one that is responsible for extending LP and thickening uterine lining.


----------



## foquita

doesn't the website choose which reviews to publish? I can't imagine them putting any bad reviews they get up there. sorry but regardless of whether you're 'well versed' in buying prescription drugs off the internet I still think it's a really daft idea :wacko: some drugs are only available on prescription for a reason.


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Foquita- I just looked at your chart and it does look fab!! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you! Any symptoms??

I have been getting some pretty serious cramping today since about 5am. It's not painful, just dull/annoying pressure in my low, low abdomen. Also ovary pain, and SORE bbs! I hope this time is it! I cant think of a better way to kick off the new year than with a sweet lil addition to our family!

As always ladies, baby dust!!!


----------



## silmarien

foquita said:


> doesn't the website choose which reviews to publish? I can't imagine them putting any bad reviews they get up there. sorry but regardless of whether you're 'well versed' in buying prescription drugs off the internet I still think it's a really daft idea :wacko: some drugs are only available on prescription for a reason.

LOL! No, I guess I made myself sound like some kind of drug fiend. They don't sell any "Controlled" substances or the like, they just sell antibiotics, stuff like viagra, generic anti-depressants, Provigil, and only Clomid as the fertility med. If I hadn't been using them for Provigil I wouldn't trust them for Clomid either, but this particular site is very good. 

I wouldn't just buy it from any site I came across. That's a recipe for bad things.

I've been using this one site for years JUST for Provigil, which I need for Chronic Fatigue Syndrome and slight sleep apnea, but my insurance won't cover the prescription, and I can't afford to pay the $400 for the script without insurance. 

My doctor will write the scripts for Provigil every time I see him, I just can't afford it. So I'm not a druggie, lol.


----------



## foquita

I didnt say you were a druggie, I'm talking about prescription medicines. 

mrs stefka, I haven't really had any? I'm not sure, I'm pretty grumpy and hormonal feeling, very slight cramp (but that could be cysts :)), coldy symptoms...nothing out of the ordinary! nothing that would point to pregnancy, I'm so ready for AF coming, the 2WW sucks even though this is my first real one! hope your cramps were implantation, FX! :dance:


----------



## rmsh1

silmarien said:


> foquita said:
> 
> 
> doesn't the website choose which reviews to publish? I can't imagine them putting any bad reviews they get up there. sorry but regardless of whether you're 'well versed' in buying prescription drugs off the internet I still think it's a really daft idea :wacko: some drugs are only available on prescription for a reason.
> 
> LOL! No, I guess I made myself sound like some kind of drug fiend. They don't sell any "Controlled" substances or the like, they just sell antibiotics, stuff like viagra, generic anti-depressants, Provigil, and only Clomid as the fertility med. If I hadn't been using them for Provigil I wouldn't trust them for Clomid either, but this particular site is very good.
> 
> I wouldn't just buy it from any site I came across. That's a recipe for bad things.
> 
> I've been using this one site for years JUST for Provigil, which I need for Chronic Fatigue Syndrome and slight sleep apnea, but my insurance won't cover the prescription, and I can't afford to pay the $400 for the script without insurance.
> 
> My doctor will write the scripts for Provigil every time I see him, I just can't afford it. So I'm not a druggie, lol.Click to expand...

Buying prescription drugs on the internet sounds bad to me too sorry. I cannot believe they would sell antibiotics, and if they are really antibiotics, then they are partly to blame for all the antibiotic resistant bacteria that are around these days. I personally would not take any drugs I bought on the internet


----------



## brownie929

Foquita your chart does look great! Keeping my FX.

Congrats Amber!


----------



## silmarien

silmarien said:


> foquita said:
> 
> 
> doesn't the website choose which reviews to publish? I can't imagine them putting any bad reviews they get up there. sorry but regardless of whether you're 'well versed' in buying prescription drugs off the internet I still think it's a really daft idea :wacko: some drugs are only available on prescription for a reason.
> 
> LOL! No, I guess I made myself sound like some kind of drug fiend. They don't sell any "Controlled" substances or the like, they just sell antibiotics, stuff like viagra, generic anti-depressants, Provigil, and only Clomid as the fertility med. If I hadn't been using them for Provigil I wouldn't trust them for Clomid either, but this particular site is very good.
> 
> I wouldn't just buy it from any site I came across. That's a recipe for bad things.
> 
> I've been using this one site for years JUST for Provigil, which I need for Chronic Fatigue Syndrome and slight sleep apnea, but my insurance won't cover the prescription, and I can't afford to pay the $400 for the script without insurance.
> 
> My doctor will write the scripts for Provigil every time I see him, I just can't afford it. So I'm not a druggie, lol.Click to expand...

Ah yes, well I do have a legitimate prescription for Provigil which I buy off the internet because it is a better price than any retail pharmacy. I doubt any doc would write me a script for clomid until I'm about 32 and I've been trying for 4 years TTC. Soo....that's why DH ordered the Clomid in case I'm not actually ovulating - one round can't really do much harm, I don't think. I don't plan on using it in a way that would be harmful, so I don't see why I shouldn't try it after say 9 months of trying the usual way. 

The only evidence I have of successful ovulation is ovary pain and my BBT chart, which looks like a huge mess right now - and I really cannot figure out when I am supposed to ovulate this time around. 

And that period was BS. I hate Yaz. I can't say that enough.

I'm not going to use Clomid unless I'm pretty sure I'm not ovulating. I see my doctor in June, so I'll get the hormone blood test panel done then. Or maybe I'll be pregnant by then if God wills it! I hope! But probably not.


----------



## rmsh1

silmarien, I hope you are pregnant by June, as I hope we all are!


----------



## foquita

thanks brownie :hugs: do you think you'll get your cross hairs soon? 

thank god I'm not the only one who thinks buying prescription medicines off the internet is a totally ridiculous idea! 

I meant to say earlier...babyloveselmo - of course you are a yelping vagina! anyone who is already in the thread is in the YV club :)


----------



## brownie929

Well I've played around with my temps (cause I'm so impatient) if it's 36.42 or higher tomorrow it places O on CD19 with solid CH.
I feel like such a nerd at how excited I am


----------



## foquita

silmarien, all I'm going to say to that is :dohh: 

and plenty of girls in this thread are taking clomid and theyre not 32 and been trying for 4 years. not sure if it's just because I am hormonal or what but I find a lot of the things you say a bit :wacko:


----------



## foquita

brownie929 said:


> Well I've played around with my temps (cause I'm so impatient) if it's 36.42 or higher tomorrow it places O on CD19 with solid CH.
> I feel like such a nerd at how excited I am

can't wait to see your temps tomorrow then :D and you're not a nerd, we all get really excited about it :dance: it's definitely something to be excited about! :yipee:


----------



## silmarien

rmsh1 said:


> silmarien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foquita said:
> 
> 
> doesn't the website choose which reviews to publish? I can't imagine them putting any bad reviews they get up there. sorry but regardless of whether you're 'well versed' in buying prescription drugs off the internet I still think it's a really daft idea :wacko: some drugs are only available on prescription for a reason.
> 
> LOL! No, I guess I made myself sound like some kind of drug fiend. They don't sell any "Controlled" substances or the like, they just sell antibiotics, stuff like viagra, generic anti-depressants, Provigil, and only Clomid as the fertility med. If I hadn't been using them for Provigil I wouldn't trust them for Clomid either, but this particular site is very good.
> 
> I wouldn't just buy it from any site I came across. That's a recipe for bad things.
> 
> I've been using this one site for years JUST for Provigil, which I need for Chronic Fatigue Syndrome and slight sleep apnea, but my insurance won't cover the prescription, and I can't afford to pay the $400 for the script without insurance.
> 
> My doctor will write the scripts for Provigil every time I see him, I just can't afford it. So I'm not a druggie, lol.Click to expand...
> 
> Buying prescription drugs on the internet sounds bad to me too sorry. I cannot believe they would sell antibiotics, and if they are really antibiotics, then they are partly to blame for all the antibiotic resistant bacteria that are around these days. I personally would not take any drugs I bought on the internetClick to expand...

Well, that's your guys' decisions. You don't gotta be all judgmental of me because I can't afford Provigil at retail pharmacy prices, though. There are horrible "pharmacy" websites out there, and there are good ones. I wouldn't do it if it wasn't a necessity, guys. I do it because the price is affordable online, and it's not via retail pharmacies in the USA. If I could afford to fill a real prescription (if my insurance covered it), I would do that instead, trust me. But to claim that everything bought off the internet is laced with PCP or evil compounds...well, that's silly. No internet drug site would ever have repeat customers if they did stupid stuff like that. So the reputable ones remain reputable, while of course there are crappy ones too. 

And no, the website does not choose which reviews to post - you can post your own reviews and they ALL show up. There are bad reviews for their penicillin, for example (a crappy antibiotic anyway). And bad reviews for their generic Viagra. But good reviews for the brand name Viagra.

It really depends on the site. But I'm done explaining myself. Think what you will of me.


----------



## silmarien

foquita said:


> silmarien, all I'm going to say to that is :dohh:
> 
> and plenty of girls in this thread are taking clomid and theyre not 32 and been trying for 4 years. not sure if it's just because I am hormonal or what but I find a lot of the things you say a bit :wacko:

Well I'm sorry you feel that way.

I find some of the things you say to be quite rude.

Certainly I'm not trying to start a fight, but really, that comment was unnecessary.


----------



## silmarien

rmsh1 said:


> silmarien, I hope you are pregnant by June, as I hope we all are!

I TOTALLY AGREE! I hope every single one of us is preggers by June!


BABY DUST TO ALL!
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## foquita

lol, ok :haha: 

anyway, i totally agree rmsh :) you'll definitely have your BFP before you go back to NZ, i know it :dust:


----------



## silmarien

Right :haha:


----------



## rmsh1

foquita said:


> lol, ok :haha:
> 
> anyway, i totally agree rmsh :) you'll definitely have your BFP before you go back to NZ, i know it :dust:

I hope so, would be great to tell my mum the news when we go home :)


----------



## silmarien

rmsh1 said:


> I hope so, would be great to tell my mum the news when we go home :)

Good luck! Lots of baby dust to you!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## bnporter81

Hi girls...hope you're all having a good day so far.

Well, DH came home from work and I was getting ready to feed my yelping vagina:haha: and I went to go pee first and noticed I had some very slight spotting. So either AF will be here really soon or it's implantation but I don't really think it's that because even if I was 12 dpo I think it's a bit late for that. But oh well nothing I can do. Anyway, when he called on the way home I told him I was hungry and he said well, what do you want to eat for lunch when I get home. I said, well it's my other mouth that's hungry!:haha: He made some kind of silly comment about a beaver eating wood then, LOL:haha:It was all pretty funny.


----------



## silmarien

bnporter81 said:


> Hi girls...hope you're all having a good day so far.
> 
> Well, DH came home from work and I was getting ready to feed my yelping vagina:haha: and I went to go pee first and noticed I had some very slight spotting. So either AF will be here really soon or it's implantation but I don't really think it's that because even if I was 12 dpo I think it's a bit late for that. But oh well nothing I can do. Anyway, when he called on the way home I told him I was hungry and he said well, what do you want to eat for lunch when I get home. I said, well it's my other mouth that's hungry!:haha: He made some kind of silly comment about a beaver eating wood then, LOL:haha:It was all pretty funny.

Lol @ your husband's beaver eating wood comment.

I don't think 12DPO is too late for implantation bleeding. Implantation can occur from 7-12 days after ovulation. So don't give up all hope yet!

Fingers crossed that it's just implantation bleeding and that you'll get a BFP soon!


----------



## raventtc

foquita your chart looks good!!

sorry i am not one for buying pill over the internet from other countries either, but each his own...just be careful different countries have different rules and regulations with their med's. And i don't believe you have to be older than 32 and trying for 4 years of more to get help from a doctor...i am 31 and know that when i went to the doctor last year she told me that we would be able to start something if i didn't get peggo by march of this year...so i need to get going to see her!!


----------



## foquita

hahaha :) even if/when AF does come at least you know you ovulated and had a good length LP, i know that's not much consolation but i'm just trying to look on the bright side :hugs: and you never know, the spotting could just be spotting :)


----------



## foquita

raventtc said:


> foquita your chart looks good!!
> 
> sorry i am not one for buying pill over the internet from other countries either, but each his own...just be careful different countries have different rules and regulations with their med's. And i don't believe you have to be older than 32 and trying for 4 years of more to get help from a doctor...i am 31 and know that when i went to the doctor last year she told me that we would be able to start something if i didn't get peggo by march of this year...so i need to get going to see her!!

thanks raven :hugs: i wish i had something else to compare it with because i'm going out of my mind with anticipation but this is my first full cycle temping and also my first confirmed ovulation (in 13 months!!! :dance:) so maybe my temps are always like that :haha: 

i don't envy women who have to do the 2WW every single month! it must be awful, i'm suffering a bit at this point :( i'm so glad my LP is only 11 days (or at least i think it is)


----------



## bnporter81

Thanks girls...I'm trying not to be too depressed over it. Nothing more I can do this cycle anyway so there's no point in being down and all...even though of course there is a part of me that is. And yeah, the LP is good this cycle. Last one was only 12 days and I thought the LP part of the cycle pretty much stayed the same:wacko:Maybe it's the progesterone doing that to it...I think I read that it can do that. So that's a good thing:thumbup:


----------



## silmarien

raventtc said:


> foquita your chart looks good!!
> 
> sorry i am not one for buying pill over the internet from other countries either, but each his own...just be careful different countries have different rules and regulations with their med's. And i don't believe you have to be older than 32 and trying for 4 years of more to get help from a doctor...i am 31 and know that when i went to the doctor last year she told me that we would be able to start something if i didn't get peggo by march of this year...so i need to get going to see her!!

Well I was exaggerating a bit when I made that comment about being 34, etc.

My OBGYN charges quite a fee, and I have crappy insurance. My primary care doctor, however, is cheap to see (copay-wise). I don't think my PCP is going to give me Clomid. My financial assets are limited, and I have other bills that are pressing, so seeing my OBGYN about this is kind of difficult. Also, the lab she sends stuff away to charges me a fortune. I realize there are different OBGYNs I could see, but they'lll all still cost the same amount for me to visit. So I'm kinda stuck seeing my primary care doc. That is why I doubt I'll be prescribed Clomid if I need it, even in 1 year.

:shrug::shrug::shrug:


----------



## bnporter81

Hmmm, girls, was just thinking. I said my luteal phase is usually only around 12 days just now. Well, if I DID ovulate a few days later than what I thought then I guess it would be the same as last cycle...and I'd have a 12 day LP again. It probably is AF getting ready now that I thought about that


----------



## foquita

i was looking at your chart then bethany and i was going to say, i think you did ovulate on the 23rd :)


----------



## rmsh1

bnporter81 said:


> Hi girls...hope you're all having a good day so far.
> 
> Well, DH came home from work and I was getting ready to feed my yelping vagina:haha: and I went to go pee first and noticed I had some very slight spotting. So either AF will be here really soon or it's implantation but I don't really think it's that because even if I was 12 dpo I think it's a bit late for that. But oh well nothing I can do. Anyway, when he called on the way home I told him I was hungry and he said well, what do you want to eat for lunch when I get home. I said, well it's my other mouth that's hungry!:haha: He made some kind of silly comment about a beaver eating wood then, LOL:haha:It was all pretty funny.

:haha: This made me laugh! I have to tell my OH this hehehehehehehe I admited that I told you girls what he said


----------



## rmsh1

I meant laughing at the beaver and wood comment of course

I hope the spotting is implantation!!


----------



## bnporter81

Nat, I think you're probably right, it makes more sense with my positive opks, the temps, and now how long my lp seems to be (unless of course it is IB) FX'd.

Rmsh, LOL, it was pretty funny. I expected him to be kind of surprised and not know what to say, but of course with him being a man he knew EXACTLY what to say, hahaha:haha:


----------



## Diddums

Hi Ladies, am I still ok to post? Ive been MIA a bit lately as ive been so busy at work and very tired in the evenings :( I've on CD85 or something with no sign of Ov and no AF :( Waiting on the results of my blood test which i should hopefully get tomorrow. And i have a dr appointment wednesday next week to discuss them and decide that the next course of action will be. I;ll be CD91 by then if no AF and its really upsetting me. Three months and no chance of getting pregnant! All my friends got preg within two months of trying :(

rmsh1 - hope you ov soon! All the signs look very promising :)

bnporter81 - hope AF stays away and you get a BFP :) Your chart looks good and I would also say you ov CD23 :) sometimes dips in temp during the TWW dont mean anything so it could shoot back up tomorrow :) Fingers crossed!

foquita - Your chart looks very nice :) Fingers crossed for you! 

silmarien - I would hate to live in the US because medical stuff is so expensive, and i would def not be able to afford it so i sympathise :) In the UK the NHS might not be great for everyone as its a bit slow but my drs are lovely and only had to wait a couple days for an U/S app and blood test. I guess the NHS guidelines and waiting times vary from county to county, im lucky mines quite good.

Amber - congrats on the :BFP:!!! Happy and healthy 9 nines to you and bean xxx

Baby dust to all and sorry if i have forgotten anyone, had over 20 pages to catch up on lol xxxx


----------



## Rachel789

:rofl: bethany that comment is too funny that your DH said :haha: I hope it is IB and not the witch!

This thread has gotten heated since I left it this morning! As for clomid silmarien you may be surprised at how quickly drs will let you go on it if you have cycle issues the one year thing is more for ladies who have no underlying problems. My dr. already offered it to me after 8 months TTC. I understand what you are saying about the cost though it is tough. I have a health savings account plan with a high deductible so for my first appointment and bloodwork I already spent $200 plus they just called me and told me it will cost another $240 for my appointment and ultrasound tomorrow.


----------



## Rachel789

Also it is a good idea to be monitored while you are on clomid because it can over stimulate the ovaries and cause cysts, ect. Typically drs. want to watch you throughout your clomid cycle and monitor you via scans, bloodwork,ect. Wow I just realized how expensive this is going to be for me :shock:


----------



## Rachel789

diddums-I am sorry you are feeling down :hugs: I am happy to hear you are moving forward with your dr. and will be getting help. A lot of us are already getting help or on their way so it sounds like good things will be happening in this thread in the next few months!


----------



## silmarien

Rachel789 said:


> Also it is a good idea to be monitored while you are on clomid because it can over stimulate the ovaries and cause cysts, ect. Typically drs. want to watch you throughout your clomid cycle and monitor you via scans, bloodwork,ect. Wow I just realized how expensive this is going to be for me :shock:

Yeah, I'm thinking Metformin might be better for me...


----------



## bnporter81

Diddums, thank you for the encouragement:hugs:I'm hoping my temp will come back up tomorrow and AF will stay away!:witch::af:

Rachel, yeah it was hilarious:haha:So now my yelping vagina is getting compared to a beaver which is well known for it's teeth:dohh:LOL


----------



## Rachel789

Isn't metamorphin for if you have insulin issues like diabetes? Were you diagnosed with an issue like that?


----------



## foquita

metamorphin? :rofl: 

diddums, of course you are welcome! you can come and go in this thread as you please :hugs: sorry you're feeling down, where in the UK are you?


----------



## bnporter81

I've heard D-Chiro Inositol is good for PCOS. I was taking it for a while, but stopped so I can't tell you all my results with it yet:wacko:I think I'm going to start it back up this cycle


----------



## bnporter81

Diddums, good luck at the appt., hon. Hope they can figure it out and get you going in the right direction!


----------



## foquita

i was reading about it after you mentioned it bethany and i'm going to add buckwheat into my diet to get some d-chiro :D i found some info the other day on what vitamins/minerals us PCOS ladies should be getting...



> Supplements
> 
> The supplement programme below should be taken for at least three months in order to achieve best results
> 
> Your supplement plan
> 
> A good multivitamin and mineral tablet
> Chromium (200 mcg in total each day; take into consideration the amount in your multi-supplement)
> Zinc citrate (30 mg in total each day)
> Magnesium (300mg in total each day)
> Co-enzyme Q10 (30mg three times a day)
> Vitamin B-complex (50 mg in total each day
> Agnus castus plus
> Herbs for your liver

i'm going to do this but without the herbs.


----------



## mrsc81

When i started ttc last year, i had really hoped i would be pregnant before i turned 31.. Well tomorrow im 31.. so thats not going to happen :haha:
Just hoping it happens this year now! I'll be 1dpo tomorrow and have got a few things to keep me busy over the weekend, going shopping with my sister tomorrow and for a meal saturday night with dh, housework etc.. Just need to get through next week really!

Amber - Congrats!

Foquita - Fx for you, lots of mentions that your chart looks good, i wouldnt have a clue what im looking at!

Rachel - Good Luck with your appt tomorrow :flower:

Silmarien - Im with the other girls on the clomid, my friend offered me her pills that she had left over but i declined, its too risky, especially if you have underlying health problems that maybe you arent aware of, not everything affects people the same. Just take a deep breath! You seem to be getting ahead of yourself..

Good luck to all you other ladies too, had about 10 pages to catch up on and my memory is not great :haha:


----------



## Rachel789

foquita said:


> metamorphin? :rofl:
> 
> diddums, of course you are welcome! you can come and go in this thread as you please :hugs: sorry you're feeling down, where in the UK are you?

:rofl: :rofl: omg I didn't even notice I butchered the spelling of it that bad :rofl:


----------



## foquita

i was genuinely LOLing rach, i am still grinning ear to ear :D metamorphin PCOS rangers :rofl: 

mrsc, you've ovulated the day before your birthday so i think you could class it as a 30 year old BFP hehe :) i definitely would! your birthday will defo take your mind off it, did you get loads of :sex: in over the fertile period? i really, really hope you get a bfp as a belated birthday pressie :hugs:


----------



## silmarien

Rachel789 said:


> Isn't metamorphin for if you have insulin issues like diabetes? Were you diagnosed with an issue like that?

Metformin is a treatment for PCOS. Laugh away Foquita. Do you have a better explanation for my chart being so f&^ked up?


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Bnporter- I had a friend that implanted at 12dpo and got her bfp at 18 dpo. Don't give up hope!!

Foquita- sometimes no symptoms is the best symptom!

Mrsc- happy 2ww!


----------



## silmarien

foquita said:


> metamorphin? :rofl:
> 
> diddums, of course you are welcome! you can come and go in this thread as you please :hugs: sorry you're feeling down, where in the UK are you?

Ok, can you just please ignore my posts if all you're going to do is be a b&*^h? Thanks.


----------



## mrsc81

Weve been bd'ing everyday for the past week! Even though my dh has been sick with a cold/flu type virus he's been a trooper :haha:
He says the funniest things, he placed his hand on my tummy and said swim little ones swim :haha: :cloud9:


----------



## foquita

silmarien - whaaaat? :shock: rachel spelt it METAMORPHIN, that's what i'm laughing at! i'm not laughing at metformin or you taking it, i'm laughing at rachel's hilarious mis spelling of it :coffee:


----------



## bnporter81

foquita said:


> i was reading about it after you mentioned it bethany and i'm going to add buckwheat into my diet to get some d-chiro :D i found some info the other day on what vitamins/minerals us PCOS ladies should be getting...
> 
> 
> 
> Supplements
> 
> The supplement programme below should be taken for at least three months in order to achieve best results
> 
> Your supplement plan
> 
> A good multivitamin and mineral tablet
> Chromium (200 mcg in total each day; take into consideration the amount in your multi-supplement)
> Zinc citrate (30 mg in total each day)
> Magnesium (300mg in total each day)
> Co-enzyme Q10 (30mg three times a day)
> Vitamin B-complex (50 mg in total each day
> Agnus castus plus
> Herbs for your liver
> 
> i'm going to do this but without the herbs.Click to expand...

Sounds good Nat:thumbup:


----------



## mrsc81

Oh dear lord - Silmarien - Foquita is laughing at the spelling..METAMORPHIN


----------



## silmarien

https://www.advancedfertility.com/metformin-pcos-pregnancy.htm

"Polycystic Ovarian Syndrome Fertility Treatment with Metformin (Glucophage)

Page author Richard Sherbahn MD


How Metformin Is Used for Polycystic Ovaries

Polycystic ovarian syndrome is a common cause of anovulation and infertility in women. These women do not ovulate (release eggs) regularly and therefore have irregular menstrual periods.

The ovaries have many small cysts (2-7 mm diameter) called antral follicles, giving the ovaries a characteristic "polycystic" (many cysts) appearance on ultrasound.

A relatively new method of treating ovulation problems in women with polycystic ovarian disease is to use an oral medication called metformin (brand name is Glucophage)."


----------



## silmarien

null


----------



## silmarien

Sorry foquita, I apologize for misinterpreting. I'm having a bad day and am really frustrated by my temps. I'm sorry, didn't mean to take it out on you.


----------



## foquita

mrsc81 said:


> Weve been bd'ing everyday for the past week! Even though my dh has been sick with a cold/flu type virus he's been a trooper :haha:
> He says the funniest things, he placed his hand on my tummy and said swim little ones swim :haha: :cloud9:

aww i love it when the men get involved! i see a lot of bfps coming to this thread :) 



silmarien said:


> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> Isn't metamorphin for if you have insulin issues like diabetes? Were you diagnosed with an issue like that?
> 
> Metformin is a treatment for PCOS. Laugh away Foquita. Do you have a better explanation for my chart being so f&^ked up?Click to expand...

i know what metformin is, and it was actually me who suggested you might be insulin resistant going by your chart and you said you definitely aren't :shrug: if you go back and read the exchange between me and rachel in which i was laughing you'll see that she spelt metformin wrong and it looked like what the power rangers say, that's what i was laughing at. it was nothing to do with you :thumbup:


----------



## foquita

that's ok, i'm pretty hormonal today too :hugs:


----------



## bnporter81

I wish I could give all of you ladies a big hug...thank you all for being so encouraging to me right now since I'm so clueless with all of it:haha:

MrsC, hope you have a happy birthday!:cake:


:hug:


----------



## silmarien

foquita said:


> that's ok, i'm pretty hormonal today too :hugs:

Thanks, I appreciate you being understanding. :hugs:


----------



## foquita

if you read over rachel's spelling mistake silmarien, i think it'll cheer you up. i was gutting myself laughing :rofl: 

i have actually been a total witch for the last two days :haha: ROLL ON TUESDAY so i can be rid of this pre-menstrual tension. 

i honestly don't think i could cope with doing the LP every month. i can really notice this difference between this and what normally happens to me (AF just coming out of nowhere) so obviously my AFs are just breakthrough bleeding. progesterone is a *******!


----------



## Rachel789

OMG I am laughing my ass off right now this is too funny. I am sorry I almost started a fight with my awful mispelling of metformin :rofl: But I am not sorry I made someone laugh :haha:


----------



## Rachel789

silmarien were you diagnosed with pcos? If not don't you think it may be a good idea to find out of you have it before taking a drug that may not help you if that is not the issue?


----------



## foquita

WOW, why does it blur out the word b a s t a r d? but not fuck? :wacko: 

hahaha rachel, i would totally not be sorry if i were you either! you have given us the greatest gift, of laughter :rofl:


----------



## Rachel789

I think we should change the name of the thread again. "The mighty Metamorphin yelping vagina rangers" :rofl:


----------



## raventtc

silmarien said:


> raventtc said:
> 
> 
> foquita your chart looks good!!
> 
> sorry i am not one for buying pill over the internet from other countries either, but each his own...just be careful different countries have different rules and regulations with their med's. And i don't believe you have to be older than 32 and trying for 4 years of more to get help from a doctor...i am 31 and know that when i went to the doctor last year she told me that we would be able to start something if i didn't get peggo by march of this year...so i need to get going to see her!!
> 
> Well I was exaggerating a bit when I made that comment about being 34, etc.
> 
> My OBGYN charges quite a fee, and I have crappy insurance. My primary care doctor, however, is cheap to see (copay-wise). I don't think my PCP is going to give me Clomid. My financial assets are limited, and I have other bills that are pressing, so seeing my OBGYN about this is kind of difficult. Also, the lab she sends stuff away to charges me a fortune. I realize there are different OBGYNs I could see, but they'lll all still cost the same amount for me to visit. So I'm kinda stuck seeing my primary care doc. That is why I doubt I'll be prescribed Clomid if I need it, even in 1 year.
> 
> :shrug::shrug::shrug:Click to expand...

My pcp is all that i see too, she is a family doc and does all gyn stuff too. sorry to hear that, you just have to be careful with prescribing yourself something you don't know if you need or not....and what effect it could have on your body in the long run...


----------



## raventtc

Rachel789 said:


> Isn't metamorphin for if you have insulin issues like diabetes? Were you diagnosed with an issue like that?

my doctor told me that this was one of the options if i needed meds it is used by people with diabeties but it also helps women get preggo...it has a chance of multiples she told me too...which scared me!


----------



## Rachel789

That is interesting I did not know metamorphin :haha: :rofl: did that! I think it needs to be called metamorphin from now on :)


----------



## silmarien

Rachel789 said:


> That is interesting I did not know metamorphin :haha: :rofl: did that! I think it needs to be called metamorphin from now on :)

Lol. Yes we should petition the FDA to change the name!


----------



## bnporter81

LOL, the PCOS rangers with their secret weapon of....wait for it...metamorphin!:haha: But does it have the power to hush the mighty yelping vagina? Tune in next cycle for another exciting episode! hehehe


----------



## MommyDream

Question ladies: is it bad to take soy and clomid at the same time? Anyone knows?

-vagina helper out


----------



## Diddums

Hehehe metamorphin love it made me giggle thanks :D

Thanks ladies just getting a bit frustrated with waiting for AF. My first cycle I temped I ov at cd24 or something after a positive opk and ewcm do though excellent bobs your uncle same next cycle. Wrong!! Lol 

Rachael I'm in Surrey :) we also don't have a bmi limit (or so I'm told) for clomid. I'm trying to lose weight but with PCOS i find it so difficult. 

Hail the metamorphin yelping vaginas! May bfp bestow upon us all xx


----------



## foquita

defo silmarien! 

LOL bethany :rofl: 

this thread cracks me up! :rofl: 

mommydream, they do the same thing so i would just stick with the clomid :) how come? were you thinking about trying it?


----------



## Diddums

Mommydream I would say no. They both over stimulate estrogen I believe and too much isn't great for you. I would say stick to one or the other. 

Silmarien have you tried soy as an alternative to clomid. Lots of people have positive results while using it. That's my next port of call once AF finally arrives if dr doesn't suggest anything else xxx


----------



## Rachel789

bnporter81 said:


> LOL, the PCOS rangers with their secret weapon of....wait for it...metamorphin!:haha: But does it have the power to hush the mighty yelping vagina? Tune in next cycle for another exciting episode! hehehe

:rofl: THAT'S GREAT!!


----------



## Rachel789

I am going to go out on a limb and say this has to be the most entertaining and funniest thread of all time on BNB :thumbup:


----------



## Diddums

Lol totally agree. Funny how a small autocorrect can really cheer you up lol :D


----------



## bnporter81

Silmarien, diddums is right...soy is supposed to do basically the same thing as clomid. I used it this cycle and actually ovulated around CD 20 or 23 compared to CD 50 or 60 something!:thumbup:Maybe give that a try first?


----------



## bnporter81

I agree Rachel...it has to be one of the most entertaining definitely!


----------



## BabyLovesElmo

Diddums said:


> Silmarien have you tried soy as an alternative to clomid. Lots of people have positive results while using it. That's my next port of call once AF finally arrives if dr doesn't suggest anything else xxx

I didn't know soy could be used as an alternative. I think I'll have to try that next cycle...if THIS cycle ever ends!!!! :wacko:

This thread is very entertaining, perfect for taking ones mind off of cycle madness for a minute :thumbup:


----------



## silmarien

bnporter81 said:


> Silmarien, diddums is right...soy is supposed to do basically the same thing as clomid. I used it this cycle and actually ovulated around CD 20 or 23 compared to CD 50 or 60 something!:thumbup:Maybe give that a try first?

Hmm good idea. I did just get my LH surge, weirdly, I've never actually successfully caught my LH surge. What kind of soy? Soy isoflavones? Is it something I can buy on Amazon.com?


Also, I think that 99.0 was a fluke. I'm getting 100.5 now with an EAR thermometer as my temp. I don't feel sick...I dunno what's wrong with me. :/


----------



## bnporter81

You can, get the Spring Valley Soy Isoflavones in 40 mg pills either at Walmart or Amazon...I think they're only about $7 at Walmart. You take it just like Clomid: Either CD 1-5, 2-6, 3-7, 4-8 or 5-9. I'm not quite sure what the differences are as to what day you take it....you could google that info. I did mine on 2-6, but I know a lot do it on days 3-7. I took this dosage: 80-120-120-120-160. But its different for everyone


----------



## cmwilson

Woo got a little tense on here today! Glad a little metamorphin smoothed things over! :haha:

Nat - Your chart is looking so great! :happydance:

BN - Sorry for the temp drop but you never know! It's not over yet! 

Rach - I'm so excited for your appointment! Good luck and let us know how it goes. :thumbup:

Oh man, I know I'm forgetting people. I'm sorry but good luck to everybody!

AFM - My body is constantly keeping me guessing. I took the Provera last night thinking AF would start by the morning and I'd call the doc in the morning to ask whether I should stop taking the Provera but then when I woke up this morning I was back to brown spotting. What up body?! Do you think taking the Provera slowed up AF? Who knows what's going on. :wacko:


----------



## silmarien

bnporter81 said:


> You can, get the Spring Valley Soy Isoflavones in 40 mg pills either at Walmart or Amazon...I think they're only about $7 at Walmart. You take it just like Clomid: Either CD 1-5, 2-6, 3-7, 4-8 or 5-9. I'm not quite sure what the differences are as to what day you take it....you could google that info. I did mine on 2-6, but I know a lot do it on days 3-7. I took this dosage: 80-120-120-120-160. But its different for everyone

Thanks!


----------



## bnporter81

silmarien said:


> bnporter81 said:
> 
> 
> You can, get the Spring Valley Soy Isoflavones in 40 mg pills either at Walmart or Amazon...I think they're only about $7 at Walmart. You take it just like Clomid: Either CD 1-5, 2-6, 3-7, 4-8 or 5-9. I'm not quite sure what the differences are as to what day you take it....you could google that info. I did mine on 2-6, but I know a lot do it on days 3-7. I took this dosage: 80-120-120-120-160. But its different for everyone
> 
> Thanks!Click to expand...

No problem. Hope it works for you if you decide to take it:thumbup:


----------



## MommyDream

cmwilson said:


> Woo got a little tense on here today! Glad a little metamorphin smoothed things over! :haha:
> 
> Nat - Your chart is looking so great! :happydance:
> 
> BN - Sorry for the temp drop but you never know! It's not over yet!
> 
> Rach - I'm so excited for your appointment! Good luck and let us know how it goes. :thumbup:
> 
> Oh man, I know I'm forgetting people. I'm sorry but good luck to everybody!
> 
> AFM - My body is constantly keeping me guessing. I took the Provera last night thinking AF would start by the morning and I'd call the doc in the morning to ask whether I should stop taking the Provera but then when I woke up this morning I was back to brown spotting. What up body?! Do you think taking the Provera slowed up AF? Who
> knows what's going on. :wacko:

Let us know what the doc says tomorrow! :hugs:

I have my ultrasound in the morning... I am very anxious to hear about what they have to say about my 3d ultrasound! Super nervous... Eeek!

Ahhh metamorphin... Love you girls! :haha:


----------



## cmwilson

MommyDream said:


> Let us know what the doc says tomorrow! :hugs:
> 
> I have my ultrasound in the morning... I am very anxious to hear about what they have to say about my 3d ultrasound! Super nervous... Eeek!
> 
> Ahhh metamorphin... Love you girls! :haha:

Good luck tomorrow! Let us know how it goes! Are you taking clomid on different days? Still taking 50mgs?


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Ahh! Not sure what is happening with my body tonight...my cramping on my left ovary area has switched to cramping and pinching on my right ovary area. It's getting more intense, too. Do any of you know if this is characteristic of implantation? I couldn't find anything that described exactly what I am experiencing. If there's a baby there I'm totally cool with it!!! Just saying...


----------



## Diddums

Good luck mommydream :)


----------



## rmsh1

Good luck for your appointment today Rachel! Make sure you report to us all how it went. Sorry it is going to cost you so much though

:hugs:


----------



## rmsh1

Gosh I missed so much hilarity while I was asleep! Takes a while to catch up on this thread now! LOL

I was thinking of taking soy too, but for me it probably is not an option as I have cysts on my thyroid and I read it is not good for people with thyroid issues. No idea if this is the same for clomid. 

I think i will give vitex a go next cycle, still not 100% but I do want to do something to try to get these cycles shortened. That's if my amazon order of vitex ever arrives, it was posted on April18th!! Will be emailing Amazon on Monday


----------



## rmsh1

Actually what do you ladies think? It is all in my sig, and my cycles were very regular with 34 days. Now they seem to again be regular, but at 44 days long. Should I just accept the 44 days, since they do at least seem regular, or should I risk making them longer by trying vitex, on the off chance they may get shorter? Or should I jsut wait til I see a doc next month when I go for a smear? just looking for opinions


----------



## foquita

I agree rach :haha: good luck with your scan today! let us know how it goes :hugs: 

good luck with your ultrasound too mommydream! keep us updated :happydance: 

silmarien, babyloveselmo and diddums - I have been TTC for 13 months and in that time I think I have only ovulated three times at the most and two of them were on CD40+ and unconfirmed, I took soy isoflavones this cycle and had my first confirmed ovulation and on CD18/19 too! so I would really recommend soy! :D it's amazing. 

I can't remember who else I was going to reply to, sorry if I've missed anyone out :)


----------



## foquita

rmsh, that's a toughie! CD44 is still quite long, i would be tempted to try something to shorten it :) it's a really hard decision though! interested to see what the other girls say :) 

and thanks caroline! :) im loving my chart :haha:


----------



## Diddums

foquita said:


> I agree rach :haha: good luck with your scan today! let us know how it goes :hugs:
> 
> good luck with your ultrasound too mommydream! keep us updated :happydance:
> 
> silmarien, babyloveselmo and diddums - I have been TTC for 13 months and in that time I think I have only ovulated three times at the most and two of them were on CD40+ and unconfirmed, I took soy isoflavones this cycle and had my first confirmed ovulation and on CD18/19 too! so I would really recommend soy! :D it's amazing.
> 
> I can't remember who else I was going to reply to, sorry if I've missed anyone out :)


Foquita! That is amazing and really makes me hopeful soy might help me. I've bought some from Tesco that are 40mg each so though of trying 120 120 120 160 160. How does that sound? That's if AF ever shows lol. Hopefully should get my blood test results in 3 hrs. And meeting dr next week so might beg or something to bring on AF and say that's it's makin me really stressed waiting which probably isnt helping things. Then I really wanna try soy for a couple cycles then clomid hopefully towards the end of the year xxx


----------



## foquita

I had the tesco ones too! your dose sounds good :) last cycle I took 80, 120, 120, 160, 200 CD3-7 and didn't ovulate and had a 55 day cycle so this cycle I took 200mg CD2-6 and ovulated on CD18/19 :D people told me to go for the high dose straight away but I didn't feel comfortable with that so upped my dose after not ovulating the first soy cycle :) next cycle I'll repeat 200mg CD2-6 :D


----------



## Diddums

Fingers crossed there won't be a cycle foquita! I did ov on my last cycle so think i will start lower and up it if it doesn't help. Think I will do it cd3-7. Sorry I haven't read the beginning I this thread but have you seen the dr foquita? What have they said? Xxx


----------



## foquita

maybe now that the group is closed I could put a wee blurb about everyone on the front page that we can all refer to :) make it easier! 

I got diagnosed with PCOS in february and I'm still waiting for my appointment with assisted conception, I'm in Glasgow and don't know how long the waiting list is so I'm so happy that I've found a way to help myself in the meantime :) 

I think that's the best idea, I didn't want to go in all guns blazing either in case it didn't agree with me! I had barely any side effects both times I took it :) I hope I don't have another cycle too but realistically I probably will, fingers crossed the soy works again though :D


----------



## Diddums

Sorry about the PCOS foquita. I was diagnosed with PCOS 10 years ago when I was 15. It didn't bother me at the time as I was so young and didn't care about having babies lol. But now it's a different story lol. The waiting times so far haven't been longer than a week or two but I reckon once I get referred to a specialist waiting times will be months not weeks. Has your gp spoken to you about clomid?


----------



## BabyLovesElmo

foquita said:


> silmarien, babyloveselmo and diddums - I have been TTC for 13 months and in that time I think I have only ovulated three times at the most and two of them were on CD40+ and unconfirmed, I took soy isoflavones this cycle and had my first confirmed ovulation and on CD18/19 too! so I would really recommend soy! :D it's amazing.
> 
> I can't remember who else I was going to reply to, sorry if I've missed anyone out :)

Thanks foquita, that give me hope! My temps have been going up every morning. Actually went up .5 degrees just this morning. I read that post-ovulation bbts increase, either spiking or gradually like mine are. *Maybe* I ovulated this month after all? I'm guessing if I did then it was probably when I had that EWCM on cd55&56. IF that's the case, then I'm in my TWW right now!!
All these ifs are making my head spin :headspin: 

Not over until :witch: arrives!!

Good luck Rach and Mommysdream with your scans! :dust:


----------



## Diddums

Babyloveselmo do you have a link to your chart? Xxx


----------



## rmsh1

foquita said:


> rmsh, that's a toughie! CD44 is still quite long, i would be tempted to try something to shorten it :) it's a really hard decision though! interested to see what the other girls say :)
> 
> and thanks caroline! :) im loving my chart :haha:

Maybe I should wait til I see the doc and see if they say to try to shorten the cycle. If they are not willing to start any tests maybe I then try the vitex. Just so hard to know!


----------



## bnporter81

Rmsh, I've tried the vitex for a few months and it didn't do anything, but I've heard it works really well for some. Just like anything else, KWIM? But I can almost guarantee no doctor will recommend you taking anything natural like Vitex to shorten your cycle. Most doctors don't want to advise going the natural route. If you don't get anything to help you when you go, then maybe just start using it for a little while to see if it helps. Or you could even give it a go before the doctor...it's all up to you. If you use it I hope it helps you out:thumbup:


----------



## bnporter81

Well, I'm about in the same boat as yesterday:wacko:But I haven't had any more spotting after that 1 time yesterday. I woke up expecting AF to have come, but nope. My temp only went up .1 of a degree so I'm right at my coverline now.


----------



## rmsh1

OK, so sounds like I should just wait the extra few weeks, see what the doc says, and if no joy there, start the vitex. I know 44 days is not normal for me, from when I was a teenager, and even just looking back over the last year. If it was normal I might not be so worried about it

Thanks!


----------



## bnporter81

Wow, Nat, I'm getting envious of your chart:haha:It really does look good.:thumbup: I hope it keeps on climbing and climbing and climbing....hehe


----------



## bnporter81

Good luck to those of you with appointments! Hope it goes great for you:hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

Thank you everyone! I am leaving soon to head out for my appointment..I am getting more nervous now as to what I might hear but this has to be done so I can move on with answers!

Nat-Your chart looks AMAZING!! :happydance: I really hope you get your BFP and worst case scenario if you didn't you know the soy works for you and can use it again :)

Mommydream-good luck at your appointment as well :thumbup:

rmsh-It looks like you officially O'ed Yaayyyyy :happydance:


----------



## Rachel789

elmo-it sounds to me like you O'ed. Are you recording your temps into fertility friend? If so you should post your chart so we can stalk :ninja:


----------



## foquita

yeah it's just waiting for the specialist that is taking time diddums :) are you in surrey? it might not be so bad, depends on how much money your PCT put into fertility stuff :) 

rmsh, that sounds like the best idea actually :) because what if you took vitex and it skewed your blood test results or something? if the doctor is useless you can start looking into alternative methods :) 

bethany and rachel - thank you :hugs: I actually feel so sick with nerves right now :( I'm so nervous and worried because I'm going to be devastated when the witch gets me on tuesday! :( I was a bit gutted this morning to see that my temp had gone up again slightly because it's getting my hopes up even more :haha:


----------



## foquita

I had a really awful dream last night that I got my bfp then miscarried, there was blood everywhere, it was horrible and I was so upset :( clearly my nervousness is coming out in my dreams lol!


----------



## bnporter81

foquita said:


> I had a really awful dream last night that I got my bfp then miscarried, there was blood everywhere, it was horrible and I was so upset :( clearly my nervousness is coming out in my dreams lol!

Awww,Nat...it'll be okay. I know it's so nerve-wracking, though. I had a dream about testing last night too. I dreamed I was sitting on the toilet looking at my test strip and there were 2 realllllly dark lines there and I was thinking, this isn't right...I just tested and it said it was negative:dohh:LOL, can't get away from testing even while I'm asleep!


----------



## foquita

have you tested again today? :hugs:


----------



## raventtc

good luck to all that have an appointment today!! can't wait to hear how everything went

afm-didn't realize my temps would be so different temping this way?? i have to say its so much easier and faster this way. So last month i got a postive opk on cd13/14 but that time failed so i am wondering if i am going to o'v around then again this month?? only time will tell..

:dust:


----------



## foquita

are you temping vaginally now raven? I find it must easier and better! :)


----------



## raventtc

foquita said:


> are you temping vaginally now raven? I find it must easier and better! :)

yes i am and it is so much easier, i was scared at first :silly: right but now i see a huge difference and its only been three mornings.


----------



## foquita

I was scared of it too but now I love it! (RAWR! :haha:)


----------



## bnporter81

foquita said:


> have you tested again today? :hugs:

No, I haven't today. I figure if by some far stretch that spotting yesterday was implantation, I'd probably need to wait a couple days before anything would show. So if AF doesn't come by tomorrow then I might test on Sunday.


----------



## seabean

WOW - lots going on here since yesterday afternoon...

I guess people have moved on from the "buying clomid and metformin over the internet in the first month TTC" and it only being for women in their 30s after years of trying - PHEW, glad I wasn't around to post responses to that! :dohh:

ANYWAY...

Good luck with the appointments!

Foquita - I am so envious of your chart!!!!!! It's amazing!!!! :happydance:

I do not temp vaginally...annnnd I don't think I will start trying any time soon :blush: I was thinking I might take the week off from temping. I am getting CD25 bloods for progesterone next Thursday, so that will essentially tell me whether I have ovulated or not. And I'm pretty resolved to move on to the next cycle for clomid...so I might just chill out for a bit? We'll see if that actually happens :haha:


*I CAN'T REMEMBER A TIME WHEN THIS THREAD HAD SO MANY IN THE TWW, GOOD LUCK TO ALL THE SOON-TO-BE TESTERS!!!

:loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy:


----------



## rmsh1

Yeah what are the chances that so many of us that have long cycles, all end up in the TWW together? Mustn't be good odds. Hope it means we are all going to be lucky


----------



## bnporter81

rmsh1 said:


> Yeah what are the chances that so many of us that have long cycles, all end up in the TWW together? Mustn't be good odds. Hope it means we are all going to be lucky

Yeah, it would be so great to get our BFPs at the same time and have babies all around the same time. Would be awesome:happydance::cloud9:


----------



## seabean

BN - can't really tell what to make of your chart...I say definitely keep up hope until the witch comes full force. Spotting only that one time might not be a big deal!


----------



## foquita

hehe I knew you would agree seabean :) I think you deserve a break from temping and now is the perfect time to have a rest :hugs: 

I have a question for everyone: does it really matter what the chart looks like? I'm getting my hopes up way too much! :(


----------



## foquita

I know, I think it's fate :laugh2: I have ovulated three times in 13 months and I'm in the 2WW with everyone!


----------



## seabean

foquita said:


> hehe I knew you would agree seabean :) I think you deserve a break from temping and now is the perfect time to have a rest :hugs:
> 
> I have a question for everyone: does it really matter what the chart looks like? I'm getting my hopes up way too much! :(

yeah thanks! my chart looks so crappy so far too! i was sick for the first week and a half and haven't really felt like a got a good pattern going yet - bleh!

do you mean, does it matter what it looks like in terms of being able to tell whether you're preggers or not? i wouldn't think so, to be honest. especially at 7DPO. even "implantation dips" aren't even really proven as a meaning anything or even having anything to do w/ implantation, so I don't think you should be disappointed if you don't see that (or too excited if you do!). maybe closer to CD14 if its still climbing...then that would be something to get hopeful about! :bunny:


----------



## foquita

I only have to wait until tuesday to find out, THANK GOD, im in torture right now!


----------



## bnporter81

foquita said:


> hehe I knew you would agree seabean :) I think you deserve a break from temping and now is the perfect time to have a rest :hugs:
> 
> I have a question for everyone: does it really matter what the chart looks like? I'm getting my hopes up way too much! :(

Nat, it's hard to say... I think an excellent looking chart can really go either way with anyone. Or even a not so good looking chart can go either way. It just depends on the person. But I do know that increasing temps, especially as you get closer to AF can be a REALLY good thing.:thumbup: I know you don't want to get your hopes up out of fear of disappointment but it's hard not to when yours looks so good:haha:


----------



## MommyDream

I am way behind in the thread again! And today is going to be insane at work, so I'll be way behind again!

A few quick notes though - Nat: I think a blurb on the first page would be great!!! What kind of stuff would you put there? Also - your chart is so great... I'm so excited for you!!

BN - Your LP is up to 16 days now!!! Could this be it?? Fingers crossed!!

I went to the clinic this morning. They are starting me on clomid again today (50mg), and we'll see how this cycle goes. 

The 3D ultrasound showed I have an arcuate uterous, (I think that's what it's called), which is heart shaped but he didn't seem concerned about it and said I should be able to have a baby etc.... phewwf! I go back next Thursday to see if I have follicles growing... I'm going to BD early just in case though!!


----------



## bnporter81

Mommydream, I'm not really sure what's going on myself. I think FF has my O day wrong and I actually ovulated on CD 23 but I tested yesterday with a BFN but also had some slight spotting just the one time when I went to the bathroom. I had a temp drop yesterday and it only came up .1 of a degree today. It's a far stretch but I was thinking if I am only 12 dpo and yesterday that bit of spotting was implantation then maybe that's why I still get BFNs. But I'm not holding my breath. AF can come anytime so it could go either way I suppose. It sure would be great if the witch would stay away, though!:happydance:


----------



## brownie929

Foquita - brill chart!

Appt goers, lots of luck!

I was diagnosed with PCOS in June 2009. I also took soy last month and this month. Last month I did 80, 80, 120, 120, 160 and no ovulation occurred, but it did shorten my cycles from 50ish days to 38. Took it again this month 120, 120, 160, 160, 200 and I seem to have ovulated CD19!

Also tried vitex last year for about 3 months, didn't do anything for me

Good luck ladies, let's get some BFPs in here!


----------



## rmsh1

brownie929 said:


> Foquita - brill chart!
> 
> Appt goers, lots of luck!
> 
> I was diagnosed with PCOS in June 2009. I also took soy last month and this month. Last month I did 80, 80, 120, 120, 160 and no ovulation occurred, but it did shorten my cycles from 50ish days to 38. Took it again this month 120, 120, 160, 160, 200 and I seem to have ovulated CD19!
> 
> Also tried vitex last year for about 3 months, didn't do anything for me
> 
> Good luck ladies, let's get some BFPs in here!

Congrats on ovulating! This thread has been really lucky with ovulation at the moment


----------



## Diddums

Silly question but apart from the obvious how do you temp vaginally. How far in? Etc?


----------



## Rachel789

MY APPOINTMENT WENT GREAT!! :happydance: :thumbup:

They did a transvaginal ultrasound and my drs words were "your ovaries look beautiful" :haha: 

She said she only saw a couple small cysts but that was normal. The bloodwork they took was for prolactin, LH, FSH and she said all looked great! She thinks that this may just be how my body is. While I would like a reason for it, I am still happy to know nothing is wrong. 

She said she still reccomends the BCP for 2-3 months prior to the clomid because it gives your ovaries a rest and will get rid of the few cysts I have and make me more fertile. She said they usually have more success that way and that I can only do clomid for 6 cycles no matter what. I told her I was really against BCP and wanted to at least try a couple cycles and if I am not reacting then maybe discuss the BCP route. She was ok with it but did let me know BCP wasn't a bad thing and they use it as a fertility treatment which I found strange. I didn't say anything to her but I was thinking in my head I was on BCP for 12 years my ovaries were more than rested and I wasn't fertile afterward obviously because I never got pregnant!

Sooooooo I got my prescription for clomid. She said looking at my ultrasound I had multiple really small follicles and that I wasn't going to be O'ing anytime in the near future. So she wants me to start provera on CD 15 which is in two days so we can mimic a 28 day type cycle then she wants me to start clomid on CD5-9 then I will come in on CD 14 for a scan to see how things are looking.

I am soooooooo excited and nervous to get this process going, it is happening so soon!!! :happydance::headspin::wohoo::loopy::dance:


----------



## foquita

thanks everyone :) 

it's not a silly question at all diddums, i asked it too :haha: my thermometer has a little digital display on it, i put it in until it's about 2 or 3mm away from being swallowed up which is just as the therometer starts getting thicker...hope that makes sense! :)


----------



## foquita

rachel, WOOOO! :dance: i'm so over the moon for you, great news about no PCO and great news about clomid :hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

I am REALLLLY excited but still wonder why my body behaves this way? :shrug: I guess I may never know


----------



## foquita

another girl i speak to on here has long cycles too and there's no explanation for it either! :( she is started clomid too though :dance:


----------



## Rachel789

Yea it is strange..I actually have a friend as well she said it took her almost 2 years to get pregnant. She never took anything and eventually got pregnant but she got tested and was told nothing was wrong. She got her AF every 2-3 months.


----------



## rmsh1

Congrats Rachel! Must be such a relief to know that there is nothing actually wrong. Good on you for sticking to what you want and saying no to bcp, at least for now.

Clomid WILL work and you WILL get your bfp quickly!


----------



## Rachel789

I asked my dr. when to count cd1. I said not spotting right just when I have real flow? She said no, any blood even spotting to cound as cd1. I never heard to do it that way. What do you ladies think?

Hopefully my AF will be like last time on provera where it just started full force with no spotting so I won't have to figure out how to count CD 1.


----------



## rmsh1

I have always heard you count CD1 as first day of full flow, FF counts it like that too as I had spotting before AF, but FF only counted CD1 when I had full flow


----------



## bnporter81

YAY Rachel!:happydance: So glad it went well and that you're not doing the BC right now. I agree, I think they've had enough of a rest and now you just need the clomid to give your body that extra little boost so you can ovulate and get your BFP!:thumbup:

I've always wondered what is the difference on the days you start taking it...as oppose to whether it's 3-7 or 5-9? Just wondered what makes it different for each person:shrug: Are days 5-9 better for longer cycles? If I don't get my BFP this month I might try the soy those days next time...


----------



## Diddums

foquita said:


> thanks everyone :)
> 
> it's not a silly question at all diddums, i asked it too :haha: my thermometer has a little digital display on it, i put it in until it's about 2 or 3mm away from being swallowed up which is just as the therometer starts getting thicker...hope that makes sense! :)

Thanks Foquita! Do you use a wet wipe to clean it after? Not sure whether to temp vaginally or not, my temp is fairly stable when temping orally so might give that another couple months :)


----------



## Rachel789

Bethany I am not 100% sure what the difference is but here is what I read someone posted on a different forum and I have read this other places as well, although I do not know if any of these people are authoritative on the topic:

"The earlier in your cycle that you take it (days 1-5 or 3-7) the more follies you make but the less mature they may be. Days 5-9 will produce fewer follies (maybe only 1) but they will be nice and strong like 20 or 22mm most of the time"

I have also read it could just be the drs. preference. If I remember next time I see my dr. I will ask her.


----------



## Diddums

Rachel good news on the Drs appointment! Seems very positive and hopefully you will get BFP on your next cycle xx


----------



## raventtc

great news rachel!!


----------



## foquita

Diddums said:


> foquita said:
> 
> 
> thanks everyone :)
> 
> it's not a silly question at all diddums, i asked it too :haha: my thermometer has a little digital display on it, i put it in until it's about 2 or 3mm away from being swallowed up which is just as the therometer starts getting thicker...hope that makes sense! :)
> 
> Thanks Foquita! Do you use a wet wipe to clean it after? Not sure whether to temp vaginally or not, my temp is fairly stable when temping orally so might give that another couple months :)Click to expand...

yup :thumbup: i temped one cycle before and my temps were a mess, they are so much better vaginally! plus it's much less effort and easier to do i think :)


----------



## bnporter81

Thanks Rachel:hugs:I think I will do those days next time and maybe end up with one big strong healthy egg


----------



## brownie929

That's great news Rachel! I really hope clomid does it for you


----------



## silmarien

Hi ladies! 

Rachel, I hope clomid works for you!

Sorry, need to catch up on everybody else a bit later, need to run to work!

Quick update - despite my weird Cycle 2 chart, I got a positive OPK yesterday! So I'm ovulating today, I am pretty sure, because I'm having ovary pains, but NOT like the ones last time. Last cycle it felt like my left ovary was desperately TRYING to pop out an egg, it tried twice, but this cycle it's just cramping. Also, DH and I timed the baby dancing much better, so hopefully the multitude of swimmers up there will catch my egg!

@Foquita - I might try temping vaginally too, since my chart is so dang erratic.

Of COURSE, my clearblue fertility monitor came TODAY, after it would've been useful. :dohh: Fingers crossed I DON'T need it next cycle (hoping for a BFP, as always!).

I bought a ferning microscope but can't figure out how to use it. The instructions suck. Hopefully DH can help me figure THAT out.

Hope we all get our BFPS this cycle!

Dust to all!

:dust:


----------



## mrsc81

Great news Rachel !! :happydance:

I spoke too soon about dh being a trooper, he was too ill to :sex:last night on my 2nd peak on my cbfm :growlmad: 
Normally i would go into a strop :haha: but i thought no, dont put the pressure on, hopefully we have done enough as we have bd every day for past week, not sure if i actually ov on the 1st or 2nd peak but this morning i had loads of ewcm, so getting in some :sex: tonight!

Im interested in trying soy but if it shouldnt be used if you have thyroid issues maybe not! Ive got an underactive thyroid.

I have bought some new vitamins to start next cycle, optimum nutrition opti-women, there aimed at women who work out, which is known to disrupt hormonal balance.... some of the ingredients are Vitex 50mg, Soy 2mg & Dong Quai 50mg, the other vitamins in them have higher dosage than my pre-natals! Be interested to see if they do anything to my cycle :thumbup:


----------



## silmarien

bnporter81 said:


> YAY Rachel!:happydance: So glad it went well and that you're not doing the BC right now. I agree, I think they've had enough of a rest and now you just need the clomid to give your body that extra little boost so you can ovulate and get your BFP!:thumbup:
> 
> I've always wondered what is the difference on the days you start taking it...as oppose to whether it's 3-7 or 5-9? Just wondered what makes it different for each person:shrug: Are days 5-9 better for longer cycles? If I don't get my BFP this month I might try the soy those days next time...

I kinda wondered that too. I get that earlier produces more follicles but they might not mature, but later usually produces one big follicle. But why not take it CD 3-9 or something? Best of both worlds? I'm thinking of trying soy next cycle too, but don't want to screw anything up by taking it too long. (Hoping this cycle I actually ovulate, and get a BFP however).

Today I'm technically still fertile since my egg is releasing today (FINGERS CROSSED). I got a sample packet of preseed so might give it a go if DH is up for more bd-ing. I've pounced on the poor guy three times this week already, hope he isn't tapped out :haha:


----------



## silmarien

mrsc81 said:


> Great news Rachel !! :happydance:
> 
> I spoke too soon about dh being a trooper, he was too ill to :sex:last night on my 2nd peak on my cbfm :growlmad:
> Normally i would go into a strop :haha: but i thought no, dont put the pressure on, hopefully we have done enough as we have bd every day for past week, not sure if i actually ov on the 1st or 2nd peak but this morning i had loads of ewcm, so getting in some :sex: tonight!
> 
> Im interested in trying soy but if it shouldnt be used if you have thyroid issues maybe not! Ive got an underactive thyroid.
> 
> I have bought some new vitamins to start next cycle, optimum nutrition opti-women, there aimed at women who work out, which is known to disrupt hormonal balance.... some of the ingredients are Vitex 50mg, Soy 2mg & Dong Quai 50mg, the other vitamins in them have higher dosage than my pre-natals! Be interested to see if they do anything to my cycle :thumbup:

Are you taking Synthroid or another med for your thyroid? Another idea is to try a natural Thyroid supplement - I take them, and every time I have my thyroid levels checked they're in normal range. Which is surprising since every female in my family has hypothyroidism. The one I take is Gaia Herbs Thyroid Support. 

I'm serious, I'm doomed theoretically since my mom, my mom's mom, and all her sisters have hypothroidism. But that supplement seems to be working pretty well. Just thought I'd suggest it!

Good luck with the :sex: tonight! Have fun :winkwink:

Also hope those new supplements work for you! I also work out, so I might give that one a try too! I'm already taking Vitex and Dong Quai though, AND a prenatal vitamin, so I hope that wouldn't be too much!

:dust:


----------



## cmwilson

Nat - :happydance: that is all. 

Actually no it's not :haha: As far as your chart, you should ask Lisa to post her pregnancy chart. Your chart kind of reminds me of hers as far as I can remember.

MD - Glad to hear you got your results. Awww a heart shaped uterus. How cute! Hehe Glad you are starting Clomid again. Hopefully you'll O later and get plenty of BDing in! Are you having a scan to check your follicles?

Rachel - WOOHOO!!! :dance: :dance: :dance: I'm so excited for you! What dose of Clomid are you taking? 50mg? As far as day 1 I was told by my doc to count the first full flow day as cd1. I sure hope so because Ive been spotting for four days! I'm so glad you don't seem to have anything physically wrong, I have no doubt that your first round of clomid will be all it takes. :thumbup:

AFM- Still just spotting today! Oy! :dohh: I take my last Provera tonight so hopefully it will go full flow soon. :thumbup: Can't wait to be on to my next cycle and see if Clomid will work for me this time around!


----------



## foquita

i think it will caroline :hugs: 100mg seems to be the magic number! what CD are you taking it on? 

lisaaaaaaa, post your pregnancy chart please! :) 

i got in from work and took my bra off and my boobs are sore! not sore to touch, it's the right one especially and it's kind of the top and slight side that's sore if that makes sense. i NEVER get sore boobs so my imagination is going wild :laugh2:


----------



## Lisa92881

Lucky for you girls, I'm a lurker and continue to stalk this thread. :haha: So, you summoned me and here I am!! I think this link should still work, I put my FF acct on hold since I had paid for VIP....

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/344756

Your chart does look like mine! YAY! :happydance: Fingers crossed!!!!!!!!!

Might I add that I love the yelping vaginas and all the ridiculous conversations that have taken place over the past few days!! :rofl:


----------



## Lisa92881

....I'm such a dork, it just made me SOOO happy to look at my chart. LOL. Like it's just happening now. Hahaha. :dohh:


----------



## cmwilson

Thanks! I will be taking it days 3-7 again and I'll have a scan on cd 15 to check my follicles. Fingers crossed!

Sore boob! Woohoo! That and the being tired and the vivid dreams I'm trying not to but I'm getting my hopes up for you!! :happydance:


----------



## foquita

teehee, thanks lisa! just overlaying yours with mine :haha: 

fingers crossed mine ends with a bfp too! :)


----------



## cmwilson

Man! I am good! I must have stalked Lisa's chart so much it is burned in my brain! Hehe


----------



## Lisa92881

:haha: I know Caroline!! You guys loved my chart more than I did I think!


----------



## foquita

lisa, do you temp orally or vaginally? :)


----------



## foquita

cmwilson said:


> Thanks! I will be taking it days 3-7 again and I'll have a scan on cd 15 to check my follicles. Fingers crossed!
> 
> Sore boob! Woohoo! That and the being tired and the vivid dreams I'm trying not to but I'm getting my hopes up for you!! :happydance:

it is REALLY hard to not get my hopes up! i might as well stay positive because whether i get my hopes up or not i'll be gutted when AF comes, might as well enjoy the hope for the first time ever :happydance: 

i've got EVERYTHING crossed for you :hugs: even my legs! it's cool to do that now cos i'm in the 2WW :haha:


----------



## Lisa92881

I temped orally. :)


----------



## MommyDream

Way to go, crossing everything foquita... Hahaha!

Caroline, I have a scan next Thursday to look for follicles.... Eeeek


----------



## seabean

Rachel - we are going to be in the same boat next cycle! And congrats on your beautiful ovaries and standing your ground w/ your Dr on BCP! I hope clomid works wonders for us like it did for Lisa! Lisa, I noticed your 2 clomid cycles you didn't O until after CD20. CM - was there a reason your Dr wanted you to end the cycle so quickly? Just trying to figure out how this clomid stuff works... :huh:

Foquita - you really deserve this BFP!


----------



## Lisa92881

seabean said:


> Rachel - we are going to be in the same boat next cycle! And congrats on your beautiful ovaries and standing your ground w/ your Dr on BCP! I hope clomid works wonders for us like it did for Lisa! Lisa, I noticed your 2 clomid cycles you didn't O until after CD20. CM - was there a reason your Dr wanted you to end the cycle so quickly? Just trying to figure out how this clomid stuff works... :huh:
> 
> Foquita - you really deserve this BFP!

To be honest I'm not 100% convinced that it was the Clomid that made me ovulate! :shrug: I was occasionally ovulating on my own, just late, so it's possible. I was only on a very low dose of Clomid too, 25 mg. I guess I'll never know!!


----------



## MommyDream

That's interesting Lisa...did you have scans when you were taking the clomid to look for follicles?


----------



## Lisa92881

Nope. Dr told me to do 3 rounds unmonitored and if that didn't work we'd reconsider things. I was still just seeing my obgyn, hadn't gone to an FS or anything.


----------



## mrsc81

silmarien said:


> mrsc81 said:
> 
> 
> Great news Rachel !! :happydance:
> 
> I spoke too soon about dh being a trooper, he was too ill to :sex:last night on my 2nd peak on my cbfm :growlmad:
> Normally i would go into a strop :haha: but i thought no, dont put the pressure on, hopefully we have done enough as we have bd every day for past week, not sure if i actually ov on the 1st or 2nd peak but this morning i had loads of ewcm, so getting in some :sex: tonight!
> 
> Im interested in trying soy but if it shouldnt be used if you have thyroid issues maybe not! Ive got an underactive thyroid.
> 
> I have bought some new vitamins to start next cycle, optimum nutrition opti-women, there aimed at women who work out, which is known to disrupt hormonal balance.... some of the ingredients are Vitex 50mg, Soy 2mg & Dong Quai 50mg, the other vitamins in them have higher dosage than my pre-natals! Be interested to see if they do anything to my cycle :thumbup:
> 
> Are you taking Synthroid or another med for your thyroid? Another idea is to try a natural Thyroid supplement - I take them, and every time I have my thyroid levels checked they're in normal range. Which is surprising since every female in my family has hypothyroidism. The one I take is Gaia Herbs Thyroid Support.
> 
> I'm serious, I'm doomed theoretically since my mom, my mom's mom, and all her sisters have hypothroidism. But that supplement seems to be working pretty well. Just thought I'd suggest it!
> 
> Good luck with the :sex: tonight! Have fun :winkwink:
> 
> Also hope those new supplements work for you! I also work out, so I might give that one a try too! I'm already taking Vitex and Dong Quai though, AND a prenatal vitamin, so I hope that wouldn't be too much!
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...


Yes im taking Thyroxine 150mg, been on it about 8yrs now, hypothyroidism runs in my family too.


----------



## cmwilson

seabean said:


> Rachel - we are going to be in the same boat next cycle! And congrats on your beautiful ovaries and standing your ground w/ your Dr on BCP! I hope clomid works wonders for us like it did for Lisa! Lisa, I noticed your 2 clomid cycles you didn't O until after CD20. CM - was there a reason your Dr wanted you to end the cycle so quickly? Just trying to figure out how this clomid stuff works... :huh:
> 
> Foquita - you really deserve this BFP!

The reason the doc had me end this cycle was because when I had my second scan on Cd 18 I still didn't have any growing follicles so she figured we'd just scrap this cycle and try again with a higher dose.

Good luck MommyDream! Grow eggies grow! :thumbup:


----------



## bnporter81

Hi girls...looks like it's been busy in here this afternoon. Had to go take DD to her dad's for the weekend. Still makes me sad even though I've been doing it for 9 years now:cry:I don't think it ever gets any easier.

Silmarien, you're not supposed to take the soy for more than 5 days so I wouldn't recommend doing days 3-9. You probably would screw up your cycles then. You just have to kinda experiment to see what works for you. I did days 2-6 and I think next time (if there is a next time) I'll do days 5-9 and maybe change the dosage just a tad.

Caroline, I hope you get full flow soon so you can get going with your new dosage of Clomid! I'm sure you're ready for this cycle to be over. Must be exciting!:happydance:

Mrsc, hopefully you got in enough BD'ing and that one time won't make a difference. :thumbup: It's soooo frustrating when you can't get the hubby to BD on days that you KNOW matter. I had that problem this cycle....DH works about 16 hours a day and sometimes he's just so tired that it just doesn't happen.

Wow, Nat, your chart DOES look like Lisa's! I think I had just joined when Lisa got her BFP so I didn't get to see it till now. I'm getting really excited for you!:happydance:And YAY for sore boobs:haha:hehe, you know what I mean.

Sorry my memory is crap today:dohh:Can't remember much else from the last 3 pages I read. Sorry if I missed anyone.

AFM, no change...nothing, zilch, nada, zippo.:dohh: I'll test this weekend and I guess if there's no BFP I'll stop the cream and wait for AF.

Hope you all have a great weekend!:hugs:to you all.


----------



## bnporter81

Whew, what a night so far...My youngest (he'll be 2 in July) was playing quietly in his room. Number 1-quiet=not a good thing:wacko:I found out he had gone and decided to go and play in the cat litter box:dohh:Had to go and give him a bath and get all the nasties off. LOL, see what you all have to look forward to?:haha:


----------



## BabyLovesElmo

Diddums said:


> Babyloveselmo do you have a link to your chart? Xxx

:dohh: Here it is!!! Just figured out how to put in on here. I'm still trying to play with how to get FF on the right cycle day, CD1 is really CD62. I've only just started temping so there isn't much data available. If this is post ovulation rise, has anybody else had one that looked similar? :shrug:


----------



## BabyLovesElmo

trying to delete post...sorry :dohh:


----------



## BabyLovesElmo

Rachel789 said:


> elmo-it sounds to me like you O'ed. Are you recording your temps into fertility friend? If so you should post your chart so we can stalk :ninja:

Stalk away ladies!! :haha:



Rachel789 said:


> MY APPOINTMENT WENT GREAT!! :happydance: :thumbup:

Awesome! Great news!!! :happydance:


----------



## bnporter81

Babyloveselmo, it's a little hard to tell since you don't have very many temps recorded but that was definitely a good spike and could have been ovulation:thumbup: If it keeps staying high like that then I would imagine you did O.


----------



## Rachel789

I agree with bethany it looks like you o'ed especially if your temp stays up! :happydance:


----------



## BabyLovesElmo

Yay!! *Fingers Crossed* If that's the case then I'm in the TWW!:happydance:

Now I just have to figure out _where_ in the TWW I am :huh:


----------



## Rachel789

cmwilson said:


> Nat - :happydance: that is all.
> 
> Actually no it's not :haha: As far as your chart, you should ask Lisa to post her pregnancy chart. Your chart kind of reminds me of hers as far as I can remember.
> 
> MD - Glad to hear you got your results. Awww a heart shaped uterus. How cute! Hehe Glad you are starting Clomid again. Hopefully you'll O later and get plenty of BDing in! Are you having a scan to check your follicles?
> 
> Rachel - WOOHOO!!! :dance: :dance: :dance: I'm so excited for you! What dose of Clomid are you taking? 50mg? As far as day 1 I was told by my doc to count the first full flow day as cd1. I sure hope so because Ive been spotting for four days! I'm so glad you don't seem to have anything physically wrong, I have no doubt that your first round of clomid will be all it takes. :thumbup:
> 
> AFM- Still just spotting today! Oy! :dohh: I take my last Provera tonight so hopefully it will go full flow soon. :thumbup: Can't wait to be on to my next cycle and see if Clomid will work for me this time around!

Thank you it is very exciting. I can't wait to get the provera overwith and move on to my first clomid cycle. I am not 100% sure what the dosage is I am thinking 50 mg. I am picking up my prescription tomorrow so I will let you know for sure then.


----------



## Rachel789

seabean said:


> Rachel - we are going to be in the same boat next cycle! And congrats on your beautiful ovaries and standing your ground w/ your Dr on BCP! I hope clomid works wonders for us like it did for Lisa! Lisa, I noticed your 2 clomid cycles you didn't O until after CD20. CM - was there a reason your Dr wanted you to end the cycle so quickly? Just trying to figure out how this clomid stuff works... :huh:
> 
> Foquita - you really deserve this BFP!

I know seabean we will be clomid buddies :happydance: When will you be starting your provera? I will be taking mine for 10 days starting Sunday. 

Almost everyone in this thread is on either clomid or soy. How exciting there will def be BFPs to come very soon! :thumbup:


----------



## foquita

thanks girls :hugs: 

I had a temp drop this morning! :( now I have to wait more to find out what it is tomorrow :brat: I'm still not sure if I ovulated on CD18, I think I ovulated on CD19 but FF has my crosshairs at 18, so maybe I'm only 7DPO today, i dunno. hurry up tuesday/wednesday! :brat:


----------



## rmsh1

Cross hairs!!! Solid ones this cycle! FF says I ovulated on CD28, but I think it was CD29. What does everyone think? OH was too tired to BD last night, so hope I didn't ovulate yesterday (CD30)

Nat, you have a dip at a good place! Could be implantation......


----------



## foquita

wooop happy crosshairs rmsh! :dance: I have no idea, I'm not very good with temping but I bet rachel, seabean or bethany will know :) 

aw I hope that's what it is! fingers crossed it goes back up tomorrow :)


----------



## brownie929

rmsh - with your temps I would definitely think you O'd on CD28, with your OPKs I would say CD29, and with you CM I would say CD28...so for me majority rules and I vote CD28

Foquita - I've got everything crossed for you!

I completely slept through my alarm this morning and didn't temp, I'm ever so upset with myself, but hey ho


----------



## foquita

your chart looks good brownie! gutted you slept in :( did you not take it anyway just to see? hehe :)


----------



## brownie929

I should have, and now I'm annoyed with myself that I didn't. :(


----------



## rmsh1

brownie929 said:


> rmsh - with your temps I would definitely think you O'd on CD28, with your OPKs I would say CD29, and with you CM I would say CD28...so for me majority rules and I vote CD28
> 
> Foquita - I've got everything crossed for you!
> 
> I completely slept through my alarm this morning and didn't temp, I'm ever so upset with myself, but hey ho

Thanks, CD28 suits me, I just thought my temp would have risen faster if I did O then


----------



## bnporter81

foquita said:


> thanks girls :hugs:
> 
> I had a temp drop this morning! :( now I have to wait more to find out what it is tomorrow :brat: I'm still not sure if I ovulated on CD18, I think I ovulated on CD19 but FF has my crosshairs at 18, so maybe I'm only 7DPO today, i dunno. hurry up tuesday/wednesday! :brat:

One temp drop is okay...I'm sure it will come back up:hugs:I wouldn't worry because you can definitely tell you ovulated! Like rmsh said, it could be implantation.


rmsh1 said:


> Cross hairs!!! Solid ones this cycle! FF says I ovulated on CD28, but I think it was CD29. What does everyone think? OH was too tired to BD last night, so hope I didn't ovulate yesterday (CD30)
> 
> Nat, you have a dip at a good place! Could be implantation......

I'm with brownie, hon...it's hard to tell because going by your temps I would say day 28, but going by CM and OPKs it looks like 29. I think I would go more by how your temps are so I'd go with 28 probably:thumbup:


----------



## mrsc81

So i managed to get some :sex: last night :happydance:
I guess im 1/2 dpo today :thumbup:
Hubby still very sick so got to cancel tonights meal as he will be coughing in the restaurant the whole time, oh well.. we will go once he's better.

Ive bought loads of clothes the past 2wks, i keep thinking i will probably get my bfp now and not be able to get much wear out of them! Do you ladies put things off/on hold incase of a bfp, or are you just going on as normal??
Im thinking it could take a while longer yet so i dont want to put my life on hold with a what if/maybe. :nope:


----------



## foquita

yay! :dance: welcome to the 2WW :D I had been putting off buying clothes for months mrsc, but last month I caved and bought two pairs of skinny jeans and some vests so if that doesn't tempt fate enough then I don't know what will :haha: I felt the same as you, didn't want to keep putting my life on hold as I have been doing that for a year now :( we also booked a holiday than I kept putting off in case I was pregnant :) 

bethany, still no sign of AF? :happydance: I hope the dip is implantation but I don't want to get my hopes up :)


----------



## rmsh1

My solid cross hairs turned to dotted without me changing anything LOL Oh well, at least I have cross hairs and I know for sure I ovulated, even if it is not clear exactly when I ovulated


----------



## shradha

mrsc81 said:


> So i managed to get some :sex: last night :happydance:
> I guess im 1/2 dpo today :thumbup:
> Hubby still very sick so got to cancel tonights meal as he will be coughing in the restaurant the whole time, oh well.. we will go once he's better.
> 
> Ive bought loads of clothes the past 2wks, i keep thinking i will probably get my bfp now and not be able to get much wear out of them! Do you ladies put things off/on hold incase of a bfp, or are you just going on as normal??
> Im thinking it could take a while longer yet so i dont want to put my life on hold with a what if/maybe. :nope:

I feel you should not put your life at hold........enjoy the day as it comes....if you get a positive result:happydance: you can always make changes at that time........ So don't resist ......Do things that makes you happy...all the best:thumbup:


----------



## bnporter81

foquita said:


> yay! :dance: welcome to the 2WW :D I had been putting off buying clothes for months mrsc, but last month I caved and bought two pairs of skinny jeans and some vests so if that doesn't tempt fate enough then I don't know what will :haha: I felt the same as you, didn't want to keep putting my life on hold as I have been doing that for a year now :( we also booked a holiday than I kept putting off in case I was pregnant :)
> 
> bethany, still no sign of AF? :happydance: I hope the dip is implantation but I don't want to get my hopes up :)

Nat, no sign of AF...I had just that one day of slight spotting and that was it. DH and I even BD'd right after I had seen the spotting I thought for sure that would do it, but there was nothing:shrug: I know it's so hard not to get your hopes up. The TWW is a b****!


----------



## bnporter81

mrsc81 said:


> So i managed to get some :sex: last night :happydance:
> I guess im 1/2 dpo today :thumbup:
> Hubby still very sick so got to cancel tonights meal as he will be coughing in the restaurant the whole time, oh well.. we will go once he's better.
> 
> Ive bought loads of clothes the past 2wks, i keep thinking i will probably get my bfp now and not be able to get much wear out of them! Do you ladies put things off/on hold incase of a bfp, or are you just going on as normal??
> Im thinking it could take a while longer yet so i dont want to put my life on hold with a what if/maybe. :nope:

YAY for :sex: Good luck in your TWW, mrsc!


----------



## rmsh1

I dont put anything on hold either :) I limit my alcohol intake at certain times (like TWW) but otherwise I just do everything as if I was not TTC. No point letting yourself get down about things you could have done but put off due to hoping to be pregnant

Plus new clothes mean if you do get pregnant, you have something to motivate you getting back in shape after bubs is born

:bodyb:


----------



## foquita

and you had a temp rise bethany :dance: the plot thickens :haha: 

rmsh, that smiley is amazing :haha:


----------



## BabyLovesElmo

foquita said:


> thanks girls :hugs:
> 
> I had a temp drop this morning! :( now I have to wait more to find out what it is tomorrow :brat: I'm still not sure if I ovulated on CD18, I think I ovulated on CD19 but FF has my crosshairs at 18, so maybe I'm only 7DPO today, i dunno. hurry up tuesday/wednesday! :brat:

I had a temp drop too...right back down to 96.6! It looks like a huge drop on the chart lol. This is my first Saturday temp though so some things were different, like having my bedroom door open. Maybe the room was cooler? 
I'd like to think that maybe it's an implantation dip but I'm trying not to get my hopes up since I'm not even sure if I O'd this month.
_BUT_....I was having awful cramps yesterday......
SO frustrating!! :wacko:

Good luck all you ladies in the TWW!!! Fingers crossed!!!:hugs: :dust:


----------



## bnporter81

foquita said:


> and you had a temp rise bethany :dance: the plot thickens :haha:
> 
> rmsh, that smiley is amazing :haha:

Yeah, Nat, but just like you, I'm not getting my hopes up. My temp has been coming back up but only .1 each day and it's still not a very high temp.:wacko:


----------



## rmsh1

foquita said:


> and you had a temp rise bethany :dance: the plot thickens :haha:
> 
> rmsh, that smiley is amazing :haha:

I know, I just found it! Love it


----------



## raventtc

just a quick question -- i took my temp at 7:20 this am and usually take it at 6:30. my temp was 98.04, should i use the adjuster and change it or leave it just note that it was at a different time (that is what i have done so far on ff)...just wondering?? thanks ladies, i'll be back later gotta go help the FIL move (ugghh).


----------



## foquita

raven I was asking this the other week, I would just leave it :) I've noticed that my temps a few hours before I usually take mine at 6am are fine as long as they're after 3 hours sleep, if I take it later it seems wrong though. Rachel says this too I think as it was her who helped me :)


----------



## bnporter81

I would probably adjust it, raven


----------



## bnporter81

It wasn't all that long to make that much of a difference so it probably doesn't matter...I wouldn't worry too much about it.


----------



## rmsh1

I never adjust mine as the few times I have looked at adjusting them, the adjusted temps made no sense. My temp doesn't fluctuate too much, and I find if I take it an hour before or after my usual time does not make much difference


----------



## Rachel789

raventtc said:


> just a quick question -- i took my temp at 7:20 this am and usually take it at 6:30. my temp was 98.04, should i use the adjuster and change it or leave it just note that it was at a different time (that is what i have done so far on ff)...just wondering?? thanks ladies, i'll be back later gotta go help the FIL move (ugghh).

Raven everyone's body reacts different to temping. I have been temping for over 6 months and I have found that typically if I take my temp within 1.5 hours before my normal time it doesn't matter and it is about the same but if I take it an hour or more later it isn't accurate. I think this is because my temp starts to rise around 7 am and later. It all depends how your body is. You will learn this stuff the longer you temp (but hopefully you won't have to learn this because you will get your BFP soon!). I found the adjuster is wayyyyy off for me so I don't bother with it. And really in the grand scheme of things if you have a few temps throughout your cylce that are a little off it isn't going to hurt your chart. This temp isn't much different from your temp yesterday so I would just leave it be.


----------



## Rachel789

Yay for CH's rmsh! :happydance:


----------



## Rachel789

Nat-that very well could be an implantation dip!! I don't want to get your hopes up because I have seen dips like that not end up with BFPs but it could be a good thing, I can't wait to see what your temp does tomorrow :thumbup:

bethany-Your chart is interesting I am excited to see what comes of it. Are you going to stop the progesterone cream now?


----------



## bnporter81

I think I am going to test tomorrow and then go from there. Not really sure yet and it bugs me because my temp is inching back up:wacko:


----------



## foquita

it's ok rach, my hopes are already up :laugh2: this is so tense! :haha:


----------



## Rachel789

I can't wait to stalk all of you girls in the TWW! I haven't been in the TWW FOREVER I miss that feeling of hope. So many people say they hate the stress of the TWW but I love that feeling of knowing there is a chance I MAY be pregnant, I love it! So since I have to wait a couple weeks to start my clomid cycle I am going to live vicariously through all of you for awhile :)


----------



## foquita

I'm hating the 2WW :haha: I'm feeling very, very out right now...my mood just changed all of a sudden :( I'm scared! 

I can't wait for you and seabean to start Clomid :dance:


----------



## Rachel789

I know it will be interesting to see how it works for us! I think her and I will be starting in close timing too!


----------



## foquita

we should all try to guess who the next bfp will be :happydance:


----------



## cmwilson

Hmmm interesting. First bfp, Bethany. Followed closely by Nat, MommyDream, Rachel, and seabean. :happydance:


----------



## mrsc81

cmwilson said:


> Hmmm interesting. First bfp, Bethany. Followed closely by Nat, MommyDream, Rachel, and seabean. :happydance:

Oh charming wheres mine :haha:

So many of us in the tww!! Good Luck girls :hugs:


----------



## rmsh1

I hope I get on the bfp list too LOL


----------



## cmwilson

mrsc81 said:


> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm interesting. First bfp, Bethany. Followed closely by Nat, MommyDream, Rachel, and seabean. :happydance:
> 
> Oh charming wheres mine :haha:
> 
> So many of us in the tww!! Good Luck girls :hugs:Click to expand...

That's right! You are in the TWW too now! Apologies. :dohh: 

Bethany, Nat, MommyDream, Rachel, Seabean AND MRSC! I think rmsh is in the TWW too so I'm adding her as well! Sorry if I left anyone else in the TWW out!


----------



## cmwilson

Knew I shouldn't have posted that. I knew I'd leave someone out and hurt feelings. :cry: Sorry all!


----------



## Rachel789

Its ok don't feel bad, I just think your brain was on the clomid/soy people!


----------



## Rachel789

I picked up my provera and clomid prescriptions today! :happydance: The pharmacists said my insurance didn't cover the clomid though for some reason? Seemed kind of weird to me. It wasn't very expensive out of pocket though so no big deal.


----------



## rmsh1

Haha no worries, lots of us in the TWW right now, I only just entered the TWW :)


----------



## rmsh1

Rachel789 said:


> I picked up my provera and clomid prescriptions today! :happydance: The pharmacists said my insurance didn't cover the clomid though for some reason? Seemed kind of weird to me. It wasn't very expensive out of pocket though so no big deal.

Yay, time to get this ball rolling for you!


----------



## rmsh1

I plugged in two more high temps into my FF chart and it moved my cross hairs to CD30, which was yesterday and the one day we did not BD :cry:


----------



## Rachel789

I still think CD 28 or 29 makes sense. But even if it happened to be CD 30 you are still well covered I read somewhere that the most optimal days are 2 and 1 day before O.


----------



## rmsh1

I hope so, that just freaked me out completely, major panic attack :sad2:


----------



## rmsh1

Do you think we should BD again tonight? I promised my OH he was off the hook for a few days, I have been asking a lot of him lately when he has not been well


----------



## Rachel789

If your DH is up for it, it can't hurt. But I think you are covered well enough :)


----------



## rmsh1

After reading FF, it says if you have seen your thermal shift, there is no point BDing anymore as the egg has been released. I think I will see how he is feeling and not mention that BDing would be for baby making, just see if he wants to do it for fun


----------



## Diddums

Wow so many ladies in the TWW!!!! Hope we get some BFP in the next few days :)

AFM - Well my blood test results are back, but i need to book an appointment with the dr to discuss them as they are marked as not seen by a dr so the receptionist cant give me the values. I have an appointment on Wednesday to talk through results but i don't think its good news to be fair :( I am going to try and ring them tomorrow and see whether i can get the values.

Really nice day today, took my 2yr old godson to the farm and softplay. He is such a happy toddler and was really nice to spend the day with him :) Quiet day in tomorrow xx


----------



## MommyDream

Bn-good luck testing!!! Eeek I am excited for you :)

I spend all day today weedin my lawn. Haha. Day 2 of clomid!


----------



## bnporter81

Thank you Caroline for including me on your list of TWW BFPs:flower: I'm not all that confident about this cycle. Can't seem to make heads or tails of anything about what day I ovulated. I'm getting really frustrated with all of it:cry:

And thank you also, Mommydream. I wish I could get excited about it, but I'm too confused right now about it:wacko:

Good luck to all of you ladies in your TWW and also those about to be on Clomid/Soy. I hope all of you get your BFPs really soon.


----------



## MommyDream

rmsh1 said:


> After reading FF, it says if you have seen your thermal shift, there is no point BDing anymore as the egg has been released. I think I will see how he is feeling and not mention that BDing would be for baby making, just see if he wants to do it for fun

I've have my temp come back down and FF take away my crosshairs before... I'd BD just in case! But it that doesn't happen, you are good... So who knows..


Ladies - look at my chart.. Wtf! Hahahahahahaha what a joke....


----------



## Mrs.stefka

There are a ton of TWWer's in here!!! Can't wait to see all of the BFP's over the next week!!


----------



## MommyDream

Agreed! Woo hoo!


----------



## brownie929

I'm crossing my fingers that we all get our BFPs soon!
Everyday I keep waiting to see my temp go down and FF tell me that it didn't happen (cause it's happened before) but it keeps going up and I'm just so happy that I ovulated.


----------



## Mrs.stefka

I hope this is it for you brownie! When are you testing?


----------



## foquita

brownie your chart looks great! so pleased for you that you've ovulated :) 

I'm having AF cramps, I'm so scared that she's going to come because I'm only 9DPO :( I'm so nervous, this 2WW is killing me! my temp would have fallen if AF was coming today wouldnt it?


----------



## Rachel789

Nat I think AF type cramps can be an early pregnancy sign! I am so happy your temp went back up I knew it would :happydance: I think typically the day AF is due you will see a temp drop.


----------



## Rachel789

Starting my first day of provera today, on my way to my clomid cycle! I just know these 10 days are going to DRAG by sooooooooooo slow :brat:


----------



## BabyLovesElmo

Can't wait to see some BFP's in here soon!!! :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :thumbup:


----------



## Storkywishes

Hey everyone, I'm quite new to this site and have been reading your stories of long cycles with interest - it's reassuring to know there are others in the same boat! 
We have been ttc for 2 years and my cycle varies from 38 days to 46 days. It wasn't always like that - in my 20's (I'm 33 now) it used to be very regular and about every 28 days! I think I put it down to various things - I've got mild PCOS, an overactive pituitary gland which results in too much prolactin in my system which caused my periods to stop completely for about 6 months (thankfully this has been brought under control by medication which I will prob have to take forever). And, I could probably do with losing a bit of weight/eating more healthily/exercise etc etc!! :wacko:
On top of this, I've recently learnt that I have a very short luteal phase of 7 days which it not promising, although I read today that vitamin B6 can be a huge help in making the lp longer to help with conception - so these will definitely be on my shopping list for tomorrow!
Maybe the right vitamins could help with shortening the cycle leading up to ovulation aswell??:shrug:


----------



## bnporter81

Hey girls...well, I don't know what to make of today. I had a temp drop down to 97.3 and after that I thought well, there's no point in even doing a test. I took an internet cheapie anyway and after a couple of minutes I noticed some light pink forming a line. I waited another minute or two and I could see (I think) a very very faint line. But then when it dried, I could still see the line there but it didn't really have the pink hue that it did before. Still, it bugs me because I've used those internet cheapies for the last several months and I've never had an evap. like that. I don't know what to think...with my temp like that it looks like AF will probably come soon but that test just confused me a little. I'm not even going to bother doing a pic...I tried taking one on my phone but it wasn't good.

I don't know what to think:cry:


----------



## bnporter81

To make matters worse, i just put in my temp from today and it changed my charts coverline...still not sure why but now it really makes no sense. I'm so depressed.


----------



## rmsh1

bnporter81 said:


> To make matters worse, i just put in my temp from today and it changed my charts coverline...still not sure why but now it really makes no sense. I'm so depressed.

:hugs: I have just been stalking all the pregnancy charts in FF and you really are still in, some charts drop well below coverline and still get bfp. 

Test again in a few days and maybe the line will be darker?

Hope you can feel better, looking at FF charts can make me feel better


----------



## bnporter81

Thanks hon:hugs:I'm going to wait until maybe Tuesday. Right now I don't even want to look at another test.

Thanks for the suggestion...I might try doing that to see if I can find anyone who was in worse shape than me and got a BFP, lol.


----------



## Rachel789

Bethany-I hope your test wasnt an evap! Don't get down just hang in there the best you can and retest in a couple days. I hope this is it for you :)


----------



## BabyLovesElmo

bnporter81 said:


> Thanks hon:hugs:I'm going to wait until maybe Tuesday. Right now I don't even want to look at another test.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion...I might try doing that to see if I can find anyone who was in worse shape than me and got a BFP, lol.

:hugs:You're not out until the :witch:!! 
Tuesday seems to be a big day for this thread! *Fingers crossed* you'll get your bold and beautiful :bfp::thumbup:


----------



## bnporter81

:hugs: Thanks Rachel and Babyloveselmo. I think I'm gonna stay off of here a little bit today. I've got to concentrate on something else or I'll go nuts.:cry:

Nat, glad your temp came back up, hon. :happydance: I hope this is it for you! GL:hugs:


----------



## brownie929

Thanks Mrs Stefka and Foquita - not really sure when I'll test. I'm really trying my damnedest not to symptom spot and really leave it till the last min. 

Foquita - the way it's looking it really could have been an implantation dip yesterday, try and hang on for a little bit more.

Good luck with the provera and clomid Rachel

bnporter I can only imagine your frustration, but it's not over till the fat lady sings (in this case AF showing)


----------



## foquita

i hope it wasn't an evap bethany :hugs: i don't know anything about them cos i've never had one :( 

i tested and got a :bfn: but i'm not really surprised so i feel ok :) i feel like i need to cushion the blow of AF coming on tuesday with some bfns :haha:


----------



## seabean

bn - i don't blame you for needing a little break! i think evaps don't have any color at all though, from what i have heard. they are more like colorless indentations on the strip. if you actually saw pink, then i hope its the beginning of your BFP!!


----------



## cmwilson

Bethany - I'm sorry you are feeling so confused. I know the feeling. You aren't out yet! I'll keep my fingers crossed. 

Nat - your temp and all your symptoms sound so promising. Sorry for the bfn but my hopes are still really high for you!

Brownie - your temps are looking great!

Rachel - Hooray for provera and clomid. Hope the next ten days fly! 

AFM - I'm STILL just spotting. I'm so annoyed! Why won't it just start already?! I had that red stuff on Wednesday but ever since then just brown spotting. Grrrr! :growlmad:


----------



## mrsc81

cmwilson said:


> Knew I shouldn't have posted that. I knew I'd leave someone out and hurt feelings. :cry: Sorry all!

Oh no! You didnt hurt my feelings, i was just playing around :thumbup:


----------



## mrsc81

This thread is going in a positive direction...TWW's, clomid :happydance: 
Now lets get some :bfp:


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Bn- I sincerely hope you get your BFP in a few days!

Foquita- your chart is still looking great and I hope the bfn didn't get you down, because it's still really early to be testing!

I'm 9dpo today, too. I will probably hold out until Tuesday still. I think it could go either way at this point. I think we all just need to stay positive!!


----------



## raventtc

hi ladies- Just wanted to say hi :wave: its been a busy weekend here!! i'll be back to chat tomorrow. lots of you all are in the 2ww good luck!! Fx for you ladies.


----------



## foquita

temp dip :brat:


----------



## rmsh1

That's nothing Nat, tiny dip! You are still in!


----------



## shradha

Mrs.stefka - wow......so we are sailing in the same boat...... I am 10 dpo today.......waiting for another week to test.........fingers crossed....:flower:

Bnporter- all the best :thumbup: some :dust::dust: for you.....


----------



## Diddums

Wow ladies I will have to catch up later. 

Bethany hope it wasn't an evap. I've never had one with the IC I've used!

Foquita rmsh and the other your charts look amazing. Hopefully get some bfp soon.

AFM I'm going to the dr on Wednesday for my results but in the mean time will ring today to see if they can offer me the values!!


----------



## mrsc81

4/5dpo today and ive got thrush :growlmad:


----------



## bnporter81

Morning everyone....I want to thank ALL of you wonderful ladies for your sweet comments and encouraging words. I won't name everyone because I literally think it was ALL of you. So I just want to say thank you and it means a lot to me. Lots of :hugs: to everyone on here. You're all sooo wonderful and I'm very thankful I found this thread. :flower:

Rachel, I hope the 10 days goes by quick and the Clomid works for you right off!

Nat, your temp didn't go down much at all...I really wouldn't worry about it. And I'm sure you were just testing too early. Especially if that was an implantation dip you had...a pos. test probably wouldn't show for another day or 2.

rmsh, You can def. tell that you O'd. I hope the TWW goes by quickly for you and you end up with your BFP. And yes, looking at some of FF's charts did make me feel better....thanks

Brownie, your chart is looking good as well:thumbup:I hope this month is it for you and you get your BFP here really soon!

I know there are a lot of us in our TWW right now so I just want to send out lots of :dust: to everyone. I hope this thread is overflowing with BFPs in the next week-month.

I guess I'll test tomorrow but I don't really want to. I think it's the first time ever i didn't want to POAS, lol. I'm just so frustrated with all of it and I just want this cycle to be over...whether it ends up with a BFP or AF. I'm just done with it.

Lots of love and hugs to you all.


----------



## Rachel789

Nat-your chart still looks good that dip is nothing, hang in there! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.stefka

shradha said:


> Mrs.stefka - wow......so we are sailing in the same boat...... I am 10 dpo today.......waiting for another week to test.........fingers crossed....:flower:
> 
> Bnporter- all the best :thumbup: some :dust::dust: for you.....

I'm 10 dpo too. Hoping we just pass right by AF and catch that baby! I will probably use an IC in the morning just to be sure I'm not waiting any longer than I have to, haha. Good luck!!!

I think we will definitively get some positives in this thread this month. There are way too many TTCers for it to _not_ be meant to be. :dust:


----------



## bnporter81

Good luck testing tomorrow mrs. stefka. Some :dust: for you as welll, hon


----------



## Mrs.stefka

bnporter81 said:


> Good luck testing tomorrow mrs. stefka. Some :dust: for you as welll, hon

Thank you!! Good luck to you this week also! Keeping my fingers crossed!!


----------



## bnporter81

Here girls...since there are so many of us in the TWW or will be soon, I thought I'd share this. It's pretty funny and a lot of them are sooo true! Sorry it's kind of long:wacko:

*How to pee on a stick*

Step 1...Pee on the stick. (must be sure to hold it under urine stream for a heartbeat longer than recommended just to be sure).

Step 2...Stare at stick while you continue peeing. Feel heart jump when urine passes over the spot where the line would be and it hitches for a second, then gets a dark line...then keeps going, taking your dark line with it to the test window.

Step 3...Place on bathroom counter. Pretend not to stare at it. Let's try to give yourself busy work to keep from looking at it. In fact, your toilet now gets cleaned once per day.

Step 4...Tell yourself you are expecting a BFN. Then start to mist up when you see that it is, in fact, a BFN. Stare at the blank spot for a full minute before picking it up.

Step 5...First, go to window and check it under day light.

Step 6...Now, stand on toilet to be closer to light in ceiling. Check strip.

Step 7...Close one eye. Squint other eye.

Step 8...Turn on several lamps around house. Hold strip under lamp. Check strip.

Step 9...Hold strip OVER lamp. Check strip.

Step 10...Hold strip in front of lamp so light shines THROUGH strip, just in case.

Step 11...Pull stick apart. Hesitate for a heartbeat when you realize you are holding the still wet "wick" in one hand, then continue the destruction.

Step 12...Repeat Steps 5-9.

Step 13...Throw stick away.

Step 14...Pick stick back up out of trash.

Step 15...Repeat Steps 13 and 14 the rest of the day!


----------



## rmsh1

Ok you had me laughing out loud there, and I am at work! LOL


----------



## bnporter81

rmsh1 said:


> Ok you had me laughing our loud there, and I am at work! LOL

LOL, I know...it's funny because it's sooo true!:haha:


----------



## rmsh1

A little off the topic of TTC, but I recieved this in an email a few years ago, always makes me laugh - 

My mother was a fanatic about public restrooms. When I was a little girl, she'd take me into the stall, show me how to wad up toilet paper and wipe the seat. Then she'd carefully lay strips of toilet paper to cover the seat.

Finally, she'd instruct, "Never, NEVER sit on a public toilet seat. Then she'd demonstrate "The Stance," which consisted of balancing over the toilet in a sitting position without actually letting any of your flesh make contact with the toilet seat.

That was a long time ago. Now, in my "mature" years, "The Stance" is excruciatingly difficult to maintain.

When you have to visit a public bathroom, you usually find a line of women, so you smile politely and take your place. Once it's your turn, you check for feet under the stall doors. Every stall is o ccupied. Finally, a door opens and you dash in, nearly knocking down the woman leaving the stall.
You get in to find the door won't latch. It doesn't matter.

The dispenser for the modern "seat covers" (invented by someone's Mom, no doubt) is handy, but empty. You would hang your purse on the door hook, if there were one, but there isn't - so you carefully but quickly drape it around your neck, (Mom would turn over in her grave if you put it on
the FLOOR!), yank down your pants, and assume "The Stance."

In this position your aging, toneless thigh muscles begin to shake. You'd love to sit down, but you certainly hadn't taken time to wipe the seat or lay toilet paper on it, so you hold "The Stance."

To take your mind off your trembling thighs, you reach for what you discover to be the empty toilet paper dispenser. In your mind, you can hear your mother's voice saying, "Honey, if you had tried to clean the seat, you would have KNOWN th ere was no toilet paper!" Your thighs shake more.
You remember the tiny tissue that you blew your nose on yesterday - the one that's still in your purse. That would have to do. You crumple it in the puffiest way possible. It is still smaller than your thumbnail.

Someone pushes open your stall door because the latch doesn't work. The door hits your purse, which is hanging around your neck in front of your chest, and you and your purse topple backward against the tank of the toilet. "Occupied!" you scream, as you reach for the door, dropping
your precious, tiny, crumpled tissue in a puddle on the floor, lose your footing altogether, and slide down directly onto the TOILET SEAT. It is wet, of course.

You bolt up, knowing all too well that it's too late. Your bare bottom has made contact with every imaginable germ and life form on the uncovered seat because YOU never laid down toilet paper - not that there was any, even if you had taken time to try.

You know that your mother w ould be utterly appalled if she knew, because, you're certain, her bare bottom never touched a public toilet seat because, frankly, dear, "You just don't KNOW what kind of diseases you could get."

By this time, the automatic sensor on the back of the toilet is so confused that it flushes, propelling a stream of water like a firehose that somehow sucks everything down with such force that you grab onto the toilet paper dispenser for fear of being dragged in too. At that point, you give
up.

You're soaked by the spewing water and the wet toilet seat. You're exhausted. You try to wipe with a gum wrapper you found in your pocket and then slink out inconspicuously to the sinks. You can't figure out how to operate the faucets with the automatic sensors, so you wipe your hands with spit and a dry paper towel and walk past the line of women, still waiting. You are no longer able to smile politely at them.

A kind soul at the very end of the line points out a piece of toilet paper trailing from your shoe. (Where was that when you NEEDED it??) You yank the paper from your shoe, plunk it the woman's hand and tell her warmly, "Here, you just might need this."

As you exit, you spot your hubby, who has long since entered, used and left the men's restroom. Annoyed, he asks, "What took you so long, and why is your purse hanging around your neck?"

This is dedicated to women everywhere who deal with a public restroom (rest??? you've got to be kidding!!). It finally explains to the men what really does take us so long. It also answers their other commonly asked question about why women go to the restroom in pairs. It's so the other gal can hold the door, hang onto your purse and hand you Kleenex under the door.


----------



## silmarien

cmwilson said:


> mrsc81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm interesting. First bfp, Bethany. Followed closely by Nat, MommyDream, Rachel, and seabean. :happydance:
> 
> Oh charming wheres mine :haha:
> 
> So many of us in the tww!! Good Luck girls :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> That's right! You are in the TWW too now! Apologies. :dohh:
> 
> Bethany, Nat, MommyDream, Rachel, Seabean AND MRSC! I think rmsh is in the TWW too so I'm adding her as well! Sorry if I left anyone else in the TWW out!Click to expand...

I'm also in the TWW, but only 4DPO, so I can't blame ya :haha:

HOPE WE ALL GET BFBs this month ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!


Dust to all


:dust:


(sorry I'd do more dust -- but my left hand, head, and right leg are killing me for some reason)


----------



## sdb123

Hello ladies!

I am on day 49.... that is by far the longest since quitting BC in July.
BFN today.... really no symptoms. I have a sore throats, but my husband had one yesterday.
I had strong O symptoms this month, but didn't track since my CB monitor stopped at 20 sticks.
The past few days before today- bloating, ovary twinges, little-no cm, some lower back pain.
NO AF. 
What gives?

Baby Dust******


----------



## rmsh1

Hi sdb, when did you ovulate? You stopped bc just after me :) and my cycles are suddenly quite long too. how long are yours normally?


----------



## sdb123

Hi!
If I knew then what I know now, I would have quit sooner!!!
I am not sure when I ovulated, but it was definitely over 14 days ago.
Since quitting BC, I was 28 for a few months, then to 35, then 40 for a few. Last month,, I was at 42. 
I don't feel that AF is coming.

Can you have strong O symptoms without actually Oing?


----------



## MommyDream

Good luck to all the 2ww ladies! I am CD 7. 

I removed some of my temps from during AF because I tempted orally on those days. Back to vagina yelping now.


----------



## rmsh1

sdb123 said:


> Hi!
> If I knew then what I know now, I would have quit sooner!!!
> I am not sure when I ovulated, but it was definitely over 14 days ago.
> Since quitting BC, I was 28 for a few months, then to 35, then 40 for a few. Last month,, I was at 42.
> I don't feel that AF is coming.
> 
> Can you have strong O symptoms without actually Oing?

If your cycles are irregular, charting may really help you so you know when you ovulate. If it weren't for charting I would be even more insane than I already am, with these cycles being long. I have had some ovarian pain today, just think it is mybody doing it's usual TWW thing


----------



## sdb123

I am planning on taking a swing at that now. I've been using the Clear Blue Monitor, but it isn't help with these long cycles.
If my AF doesn't come this time, when should I start temping? 
I honestly don't know much about that.


----------



## rmsh1

Just in case you have't actually ovulated yet, maybe you should start now? Did you have watery cm when you think you ovulated? I find cm works well at telling me when I am about to ouvlate. I do not start using OPKs now until I see some watery cm, but some people don't get a lot of it soit doesn't work for everyone


----------



## seabean

sdb123 said:


> Hi!
> If I knew then what I know now, I would have quit sooner!!!
> I am not sure when I ovulated, but it was definitely over 14 days ago.
> Since quitting BC, I was 28 for a few months, then to 35, then 40 for a few. Last month,, I was at 42.
> I don't feel that AF is coming.
> 
> Can you have strong O symptoms without actually Oing?

I'll be the first to say that YES you can feel like you are ovulating and not actually ovulate. The past few months I have had fertile signs a bunch of times, cramping, ovary pains, etc, and haven't ovulated once. :( In fact, not a week goes by that I don't feel like I might ovulate any day. Sucks, but I think for me it's a combination of my body trying really hard (hormones all surging up to do it) and some cysts that I found out I have (maybe causing the pressure and dull achey pain?).

Temping definitely confirms whether you are or not, so I suggest you try that next. Even + OPKs don't necessarily mean that you actually ovulated.


----------



## sdb123

Yes, I had major watery CM. Plus, major right ovary cramping.
Right ovary twinges lasted up until a few days ago too.
I for sure thought this was it.......


----------



## sdb123

I will try temping. Thank you!


----------



## bnporter81

Rmsh...that was hilarious. Gave me flashbacks of going in a store with my grandmother and her telling me to make sure to hover over it and not sit directly on it, LOL:haha:


----------



## rmsh1

Yeah it is another of those stories that is just so true. I swear hovering over a toilet used to be a lot easier, I am 33 now and it is not quite so easy now! LOL


----------



## rmsh1

Good luck sdb, maybe you will get a bfp before charting becomes important!


----------



## shradha

Yes i am sure .......we are going to have a party soon.....:happydance: friends all the best:thumbup:...Hope we all can experience happiness together.......:hugs:


----------



## shradha

Mrs.stefka said:


> shradha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.stefka - wow......so we are sailing in the same boat...... I am 10 dpo today.......waiting for another week to test.........fingers crossed....:flower:
> 
> Bnporter- all the best :thumbup: some :dust::dust: for you.....
> 
> I'm 10 dpo too. Hoping we just pass right by AF and catch that baby! I will probably use an IC in the morning just to be sure I'm not waiting any longer than I have to, haha. Good luck!!!
> 
> I think we will definitively get some positives in this thread this month. There are way too many TTCers for it to _not_ be meant to be. :dust:Click to expand...

Really are you going to test tomorrow?????...I am so excited.:hugs:...waiting to hear from you...All the best:thumbup:


----------



## Mrs.stefka

I really think I will. I think at 11dpo there is a chance it could be positive or at least on it's way there! Thanks for the encouragement. I will make sure to update!


----------



## bnporter81

rmsh1 said:


> Good luck sdb, maybe you will get a bfp before charting becomes important!

LOL, I know what you mean. I did that the other day and I started noticing some of the shaky leg thing, too:dohh: I hate getting older


----------



## raventtc

bnporter your chart still looks good, when are you testing again? no pressure or anything.. :hugs:


----------



## bnporter81

Thanks, raven....probably tomorrow. Not certain, though. I'm really dreading it:wacko:


----------



## sdb123

rmsh1 said:


> Good luck sdb, maybe you will get a bfp before charting becomes important!

Thank you for the encouragement!:hugs: All I want to do right now is to go home, curl up, fall asleep and wake up with AF or BFP!!!!


----------



## MommyDream

bnporter81 said:


> Thanks, raven....probably tomorrow. Not certain, though. I'm really dreading it:wacko:

You are 20 dpo?! Eeek! Good luck testing! Keep us posted! :)


----------



## bnporter81

MommyDream said:


> bnporter81 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, raven....probably tomorrow. Not certain, though. I'm really dreading it:wacko:
> 
> You are 20 dpo?! Eeek! Good luck testing! Keep us posted! :)Click to expand...

Thanks, hon...Thats what FF says but I'm not so confident...it looks like ovulation could have been 2 other days to me so I'm clueless, really, at this point:wacko:


----------



## Rachel789

MommyDream said:


> Good luck to all the 2ww ladies! I am CD 7.
> 
> I removed some of my temps from during AF because I tempted orally on those days. Back to vagina yelping now.

:rofl: love it!

I hope you have better luck this cycle and get some good BD'ing in this time :thumbup:

How long were your cycles before you started clomid?


----------



## Rachel789

Seabean-I see you input a positive opk on your chart and it looks like your temp is up. Do you think you finally o'ed?


----------



## cmwilson

Hey girls. Feeling a little down. I'm still just spotting after seven days and I'm worried that this was my period and now I've missed my chance for Clomid this month. :cry: I never got full flow though. I had a little red when I wiped back on Wednesday but it never came out and it's been brown ever since and now it's more like light brown and less of it. So confused and frustrated. Wish my body could do something right just once. Is that too much to ask?! :growlmad: Sorry, rant over.


----------



## Rachel789

ohhh I just noticed this thread was moved. When did that happen?


----------



## Rachel789

Sorry you are feeling down caroline :hugs: Did you ever call your dr. and ask what to do?


----------



## cmwilson

Rachel789 said:


> Sorry you are feeling down caroline :hugs: Did you ever call your dr. and ask what to do?

No because when I was spotting last cycle they told me to wait for full flow to call that CD 1. I just figured they'd say the same thing. If I don't get full flow by the end of the week I will call. Not sure what they'll say. I don't know if they'll give me more Provera or make me wait for the rest of the month then take it again. :cry:


----------



## bnporter81

Caroline, sorry you're feeling down:hugs:Like Rachel said, did you call the doc about it? I hope you didn't miss your chance this cycle. Kind of weird that you didn't get a full flow yet, though.:wacko:

Hugs and good luck to you, hon


----------



## bnporter81

Sorry, I just saw your last post. I hope you get a more definite answer so you know better what to do:thumbup:


----------



## Lisa92881

cmwilson said:


> Hey girls. Feeling a little down. I'm still just spotting after seven days and I'm worried that this was my period and now I've missed my chance for Clomid this month. :cry: I never got full flow though. I had a little red when I wiped back on Wednesday but it never came out and it's been brown ever since and now it's more like light brown and less of it. So confused and frustrated. Wish my body could do something right just once. Is that too much to ask?! :growlmad: Sorry, rant over.

I don't think that was your period. I'm sure you would have had at least a little bit of full flow. Hang tight, for some people it can take a week or two to work. :hugs:


----------



## foquita

caroline, i'm so sorry you're feeling down :hugs: i wish i could give you a real life hug! i don't think it's your AF, she'll come and you'll still get to do clomid this cycle, i'm sure of it xxxx you haven't had any flow yet so it's still just spotting by the sounds of it! 

sorry i haven't been around much, i'm really stressed out and exhausted and finding it hard to keep up with BnB right now! :(


----------



## bnporter81

foquita said:


> caroline, i'm so sorry you're feeling down :hugs: i wish i could give you a real life hug! i don't think it's your AF, she'll come and you'll still get to do clomid this cycle, i'm sure of it xxxx you haven't had any flow yet so it's still just spotting by the sounds of it!
> 
> sorry i haven't been around much, i'm really stressed out and exhausted and finding it hard to keep up with BnB right now! :(

Nat, that's okay...that's how I was feeling yesterday. Felt like I had to get away for a little bit or I'd go nuts. This last cycle has been so stressful and frustrating. Hopefully AF won't show and that will ease the stress some:winkwink::hugs:to you.


----------



## cmwilson

foquita said:


> caroline, i'm so sorry you're feeling down :hugs: i wish i could give you a real life hug! i don't think it's your AF, she'll come and you'll still get to do clomid this cycle, i'm sure of it xxxx you haven't had any flow yet so it's still just spotting by the sounds of it!
> 
> sorry i haven't been around much, i'm really stressed out and exhausted and finding it hard to keep up with BnB right now! :(

Thanks! Wish I could give you a real life hug back! :hugs: I'm so sorry you are feeling stressed. I know it must be nervewracking (not that I've had the opportunity to experience the TWW :wacko:). I really do feel so optimistic for you but even if this isn't it at least soy got you Oing and I know you'll see your BFP VERY soon! :thumbup:


----------



## seabean

Rachel789 said:


> Seabean-I see you input a positive opk on your chart and it looks like your temp is up. Do you think you finally o'ed?

I did! I got a very +OPK, but it was a super SUPER cheapo internet OPK (the Wanfu's I told you all to never buy!). They are terrible and I was shocked to even see it so positive. So who knows, it may be a false +, but I have been testing lately out of curiosity b/c I have been having cramps and ovary pains (which are honestly kind of common for me). I didn't temp this weekend, but got a high temp this AM (I caved and temped :dohh:). I don't know if I believe it or not b/c I drank yesterday after running in a 10K road race. So I think my whole body could have been off? We will see after tomorrow's temp I guess.


----------



## seabean

cmwilson said:


> Hey girls. Feeling a little down. I'm still just spotting after seven days and I'm worried that this was my period and now I've missed my chance for Clomid this month. :cry: I never got full flow though. I had a little red when I wiped back on Wednesday but it never came out and it's been brown ever since and now it's more like light brown and less of it. So confused and frustrated. Wish my body could do something right just once. Is that too much to ask?! :growlmad: Sorry, rant over.

Sorry you are feeling down :( You too , Foquita!

The spotting does seem like it's worth giving your Dr a call for. It's also a little strange that your temp hasn't come back down yet either. Last round of progesterone for me my temp took 2 days, so maybe your just slow to go back down. Or do you think it's at all possible that you O'd while on provera? I don't know if that would explain the spotting though.


----------



## cmwilson

seabean said:


> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls. Feeling a little down. I'm still just spotting after seven days and I'm worried that this was my period and now I've missed my chance for Clomid this month. :cry: I never got full flow though. I had a little red when I wiped back on Wednesday but it never came out and it's been brown ever since and now it's more like light brown and less of it. So confused and frustrated. Wish my body could do something right just once. Is that too much to ask?! :growlmad: Sorry, rant over.
> 
> Sorry you are feeling down :( You too , Foquita!
> 
> The spotting does seem like it's worth giving your Dr a call for. It's also a little strange that your temp hasn't come back down yet either. Last round of progesterone for me my temp took 2 days, so maybe your just slow to go back down. Or do you think it's at all possible that you O'd while on provera? I don't know if that would explain the spotting though.Click to expand...

I can't explain the spotting or the fact that my temps are still so high. I don't think I O'd while on Provera, I didn't have any CM or anything. I may take an HPT but I really doubt that a BFP is a possibility. I didn't have any eggs ready to go before I started Provera. I don't know I just really hope I didn't miss AF and that she'll be coming soon. :wacko:


----------



## MommyDream

Rachel789 said:


> MommyDream said:
> 
> 
> Good luck to all the 2ww ladies! I am CD 7.
> 
> I removed some of my temps from during AF because I tempted orally on those days. Back to vagina yelping now.
> 
> :rofl: love it!
> 
> I hope you have better luck this cycle and get some good BD'ing in this time :thumbup:
> 
> How long were your cycles before you started clomid?Click to expand...

I think my cycle history is all on FF but I've had Some that we're 78 days, 55 days, 58 days.... :( 

Yes trying to get in some BDing! Hehe :happydance:


cmwilson said:


> Hey girls. Feeling a little down. I'm still just spotting after seven days and I'm worried that this was my period and now I've missed my chance for Clomid this month. :cry: I never got full flow though. I had a little red when I wiped back on Wednesday but it never came out and it's been brown ever since and now it's more like light brown and less of it. So confused and frustrated. Wish my body could do something right just once. Is that too much to ask?! :growlmad: Sorry, rant over.

:hugs: It doesn't sound like AF if there's no full flow! I know it's hard... Try to stay positive :)


----------



## seabean

I agree that it doesn't sound like AF and that you didn't miss it yet. Plus your temp would need to drop, right? Did you have your progesterone levels taken too, to confirm no Ovulation? Or was it just the lack of a visible follicle?


----------



## cmwilson

seabean said:


> I agree that it doesn't sound like AF and that you didn't miss it yet. Plus your temp would need to drop, right? Did you have your progesterone levels taken too, to confirm no Ovulation? Or was it just the lack of a visible follicle?

Just the lack of a visible follicles on Cd 13 and Cd 18. I would think my temp would need to drop at least eventually. I hope you're right and she's on her way. Thank you for your help and input. :hugs: Oh and hooray for your positive OPK! Have fun BDing!!


----------



## silmarien

sdb123 said:


> Hi!
> If I knew then what I know now, I would have quit sooner!!!
> I am not sure when I ovulated, but it was definitely over 14 days ago.
> Since quitting BC, I was 28 for a few months, then to 35, then 40 for a few. Last month,, I was at 42.
> I don't feel that AF is coming.
> 
> Can you have strong O symptoms without actually Oing?

Well speaking from experience, yes. I quit BC in March (Cycle 1) but had STRONG O symptoms, yet had only a light reddish (mosly pinkish) 2 day period, so I am pretty sure my ovaries tried REALLY HARD to ovulate but just couldn't. My ovaries sure are troopers, but I'm hoping they managed to be successful this month (Cycle 2). Fx'd!

Dust to all
:dust:


----------



## silmarien

cmwilson said:


> Hey girls. Feeling a little down. I'm still just spotting after seven days and I'm worried that this was my period and now I've missed my chance for Clomid this month. :cry: I never got full flow though. I had a little red when I wiped back on Wednesday but it never came out and it's been brown ever since and now it's more like light brown and less of it. So confused and frustrated. Wish my body could do something right just once. Is that too much to ask?! :growlmad: Sorry, rant over.

Sorry you're feeling down Caroline. Sounds like it could be IB to me, still. I hope you get your BFP SOON! I think I recall you testing and getting a negative, but it might be too soon.

:hugs: in any case. I don't think spotting counts a a period anyway.


----------



## rmsh1

Seabean I will be checking your chart out later! Looks like you could have O'd!

Sorry to those not feeling great, :hugs: and :dust:


----------



## Diddums

Looks promising seabean :) hopefully temps will stay up to confirm ovulation :)

Foquita saw you tested bfn this morning? You're only 11dpo if I remember correctly? Still plenty of time for that bfp :) 

Bnporter did you test this morning? Fingers crosses for you :) xx

AFM cd90 and no sign of AF. Dr appointment tomorrow to discuss blood test results so will update you then with the bad news lol xx


----------



## Diddums

Rmsh1 your temps are looking lovely!


----------



## rmsh1

Thanks! Bit different from last cycle, but as this is only my second time charting, I have no idea what to expect really. Hope it leads to a bfp, but so far dont really feel anything


----------



## rmsh1

Good luck with your blood tests Diddums, hope it is something easily fixable to get you Oing soon


----------



## foquita

your temps are looking good rmsh! :) 

yeah I tested this morning and got a bfn, AF is due today so i think i would have got a positive by now :( 

maybe I ovulated on CD19 instead of 18? so AF would be due tomorrow?


----------



## rmsh1

You never know foquita, but if AF is not here you are soooo still in!

I am not getting too excited by my chart really, it just looks like a post o chart to me


----------



## Diddums

foquita said:


> your temps are looking good rmsh! :)
> 
> yeah I tested this morning and got a bfn, AF is due today so i think i would have got a positive by now :(
> 
> maybe I ovulated on CD19 instead of 18? so AF would be due tomorrow?


It's very possible. Looking at your temps it could even be possible you ovulated as late as cd21? Fingers crosses for a bfp. Your temps are looking really good!


----------



## foquita

nah, I don't think it was that late :) but I was surprised when FF gave me crosshairs because i was sure O day was 19th going by cm :) 

more waiting :brat: I'm having AF cramps now so I think she'll be here soon!


----------



## seabean

Temp way back down. Waaaaay back down. The opk was either a fluke or body genuinely tried and failed. The high temp was prob because I had a Sunday Funday and drank after the long run, like I thought it was due to. Oh well. That's what I get for temping when I tried to take the week off :(


----------



## bnporter81

Nat, so sorry about the BFN, but I agree with Diddums...looks like it could have been around CD 21. I definitely wouldn't give up yet. Hang in there until AF shows (if she does):winkwink: I know it's hard.

Seabean, one drop is okay. Just watch and see if it comes back up tomorrow. FX'd for you:hugs:

Yes, rmsh, your chart is looking good. Lots of baby dust to you and every one else in their TWW.

AFM, tested this morning with another BFN and a pretty low temp so I'm scrapping this cycle. I'm going to quit using my progesterone cream so AF will probably come in the next day or two, but I thought my temps would have stayed higher using it. Obviously not...then to top it off my thermometer decided that it would die this morning so I had to use a back-up glass thermometer:dohh:

Anyway, I'm upset that it didn't happen this month because I really thought it would, especially since I used the soy. But I'm just ready to be over this cycle...it's been so hard and frustrating. Good luck to everyone else still in this cycle.:flower:


----------



## MommyDream

Nat and Bethany- sorry about the BFNs. I know words don't help at this point but keep your chins up!!

Seabean- sorry about the temp drop. I'm not sure about opks... I've never ever had a positive one sadly. What time of day did you take the opk? They say mid afternoon is when LH is the highest, at about 2:00pm.


----------



## MommyDream

Oh and good luck with the blood tests diddums! 

Rmsh- I agree your chart looks great! How are you feeling?


----------



## rmsh1

I feel like I might have a cold coming on and hope that isn't why my temp went up/ Just got scratchy eyes and a bit of a headache, nothing else. Right now I have no strong feelings that I am or am not PG


----------



## raventtc

:hugs: to everyone!!


----------



## brownie929

Massive hugs to everyone. Seems we're a bit down lately. 
Had quite a bit temp drop this morning so that's got me down a bit. Not really sure what to expect. Just trying not to test till at least 10DPO


----------



## bnporter81

Good luck, brownie. Hopefully your temp will come back up tomorrow!:thumbup:

:dust: to everyone


----------



## foquita

:dust: :dust: to everyone! :hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

Sorry many of you are feeling down today :hugs: to all! I hope things turn around soon :thumbup:


----------



## MommyDream

Agreed. Cheer up yelpers! We need some positive energy for some BfPs :)


----------



## raventtc

agreed ladies!! everyone needs to keep positive, we ARE getting our BFP !! 

afm- i am baking a cake for my hubby -- its his bday today!! my temps are so much higher temping this way, guess i never thought their would be such a difference oh-well waiting to o' is always fun :wave:


----------



## MommyDream

Happy birthday to your hubby raven!!

I have a scan on Thursday to get for follicles... I really hope there are some and that I'll be ovulating this weekend!


----------



## MommyDream

To check not 'to get'. Typing on my phone = fail :)


----------



## MommyDream

raventtc said:


> agreed ladies!! everyone needs to keep positive, we ARE getting our BFP !!
> 
> afm- i am baking a cake for my hubby -- its his bday today!! my temps are so much higher temping this way, guess i never thought their would be such a difference oh-well waiting to o' is always fun :wave:

What kind of cake? How old is he?


----------



## brownie929

Happy birthday Raven's husband - hope y'all have a good evening!

Hope your scan goes well Thursday MD - bet you're getting really antsy


----------



## silmarien

foquita said:


> your temps are looking good rmsh! :)
> 
> yeah I tested this morning and got a bfn, AF is due today so i think i would have got a positive by now :(
> 
> maybe I ovulated on CD19 instead of 18? so AF would be due tomorrow?

Definitey possible! Fx'd!!

:dust:


----------



## silmarien

My chart looks better for once, even though I feel sick. That's a good thing at least, just hope it isnt someting that will hurt my chances of conceiving. :(


BTW if you click on the attachment your can see a larger version if anyone is having trouble with that.

I appreciate the help.

Dust to all!

:dust:
 



Attached Files:







BBT 2012-05-01.jpg
File size: 41 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Rachel789

Happy Birthday to your hubby Raven!

MD-can't wait to hear about your scan on Thursday :)


----------



## Rachel789

silmarien your chart is looking good so far! :thumbup:


----------



## raventtc

MommyDream said:


> raventtc said:
> 
> 
> agreed ladies!! everyone needs to keep positive, we ARE getting our BFP !!
> 
> afm- i am baking a cake for my hubby -- its his bday today!! my temps are so much higher temping this way, guess i never thought their would be such a difference oh-well waiting to o' is always fun :wave:
> 
> What kind of cake? How old is he?Click to expand...

he is going to be the big 3-0 and i am making a chocolate cake with vanilla icing but i am going to try and make it look like a lego (i will post a picture of it) this is just part one of the celebrations - this weekend we are going to do something else --like a small party of something ;)


----------



## bnporter81

Raven, hope the hubby has a happy birthday!

Mommydream, good luck on Thursday, hon!:hugs:

Silmarien, I think your chart looks a lot better than the one you were having up before:thumbup: Hope this month will give you a BFP.


----------



## mrsc81

I really thought this thread would have a bfp by now! Im sure some will be coming along soon!!


----------



## foquita

happy birthday mr raven! :dance: temping vaginally is sooo much better! 

mommydream, i'm so looking forward to a follicle related update on thursday! who else is getting an ultrasound on thursday...is it caroline?? 

bethany, have you stopped using the progesterone? i'm sorry this cycle has been so confusing for you, i hope you're ok and not feeling too down about it :hugs: are you going for an au naturale next cycle or do you think you'll try soy again? 

silmarien, your chart does look much better! hope you get your bfp this cycle :) 

have you had any more symptoms mrsc? 

how are you feeling brownie, any symptoms? 

seabean, sorry about the missing ovulation :hugs: when are you starting clomid? 

diddums, how did your results go today? 

caroline, has AF started yet? 

babyloveselmo, how's your chart looking? do you think you did O? 

rachel, 9 more days of provera?!? :happydance: 


i feel loads better this evening! :) still no sign of AF though, the suspense is killing me! 

SORRY if i've forgotten anyone i haven't spoken to yet today!


----------



## Helena_

I've tried so many times to catch up with this thread, so i'm just gonna stop and jump right in. CD 1 today!!!! wooo bring on the hsg


----------



## mrsc81

No symptoms here, ive just got thrush!


----------



## foquita

Helena_Lynn said:


> I've tried so many times to catch up with this thread, so i'm just gonna stop and jump right in. CD 1 today!!!! wooo bring on the hsg

yayyy helena! :dance: glad to have you! when's your HSG? :)


----------



## foquita

mrsc81 said:


> No symptoms here, ive just got thrush!

do you usually get thrush? could be a symptom :)


----------



## brownie929

Wow foquita, you're very thorough! Glad you're feeling better.

I've got breast/nipple tenderness, and some...I don't really know how to describe it...like little stinging/jabbing very occasionally in my lower abdomen. Just really hoping to see another temp rise tomorrow.

Hope this cycle goes well for you Helen!


----------



## Lisa92881

mrsc81 said:


> No symptoms here, ive just got thrush!


I got a yeast infection (on my bum! :blush:) a few days before my BFP, and I never get them. FX for you!!!! :)


----------



## mrsc81

foquita said:


> mrsc81 said:
> 
> 
> No symptoms here, ive just got thrush!
> 
> do you usually get thrush? could be a symptom :)Click to expand...


No i very rarely get it, maybe had it 3 times in my lifetime? 
Im trying not to think its a symptom :haha:


----------



## Helena_

I call my nurse and she sets up my hsg, but it'll be between cd 7-10 so soon! 
I've never had a yeast infection that I've known of. Hope it clears up for you :)


----------



## Lisa92881

Helena_Lynn said:


> I've tried so many times to catch up with this thread, so i'm just gonna stop and jump right in. CD 1 today!!!! wooo bring on the hsg

Yahoo! Flush those tubes baby!! :) Welcome back!


----------



## mrsc81

TMI but its not so much itchy but burning/irritable around opening and a little cottage cheese looking cm, some very yellow cm too. :blush:


----------



## silmarien

Upate:

Went to the doc and strong armed him into blood tests for LH, FSH, Progesterone, and Estrogen. I felt proud of myself. He insisted on a pregnancy test and then an ultrasound but i can't pay for an ultrasound (so I claimed) so he went with the blood test.

I also have mystery rashes all over my body which I will spare you picture of. But it could be lupus???? I sincerely hope not. I'll get my blood results back Thursday, so I'll report back then. 

Hope everyone else is doing well. I will read the updates later, right now I'm feeling like crap and very tired.

Baby dust to all!

:dust:


----------



## MommyDream

Helena_Lynn said:


> I call my nurse and she sets up my hsg, but it'll be between cd 7-10 so soon!
> I've never had a yeast infection that I've known of. Hope it clears up for you :)

Good luck with the HSG! I will be getting that done in three months time if no BFP by then.


----------



## silmarien

K read some updates (can't help myself). I appreciate the encouragement on my chart!

Don't worry ladies, we will all get BPFs very soon!


----------



## mrsc81

Glad your feeling better this evening foquita :hugs:
Good luck with the HSG Helena :thumbup:


----------



## BabyLovesElmo

Sorry I haven't posted in a few days, my DS had his 2nd birthday party this past weekend and things have been a bit nuts around here! :haha:

Whatever my body is doing, it just needs to get on with it already! I thought that maybe I had O'd since my temps started going up steadily...but then I had a dip, then a spike...and I have no clue :wacko: I POAS on Sunday, bfn. Can't say that I'm surprised, other than sore bbs and occasional cramping I don't have any pg symptoms. If AF isn't here this weekend I'll probably test again, but I'm not feeling terribly enthusiastic about this cycle. :nope:

I know a lot of us are feeling a bit down recently but we just need to remember that we are not alone and to not give up!! As cliche as that all sounds, being part of this thread and talking with you guys has really helped me stay positive through yet another unbearably long cycle. 
Good luck and :dust: for all of us!!!


----------



## mrsc81

Wise words BLE - we are all in this together, its a tough journey but we will all get there :hugs:


----------



## foquita

I agree :) 

I don't think I have thrush but I've been a bit itchy down there, I'm going symptom spotting mad over here now :haha: 

please baby jesus let my temp stay up tomorrow! :laugh2:


----------



## foquita

mrsc I think that sounds really promising! it would be an amazing belated birthday present for you, fingers crossed! :dance:


----------



## bnporter81

Nat, yes I stopped the progesterone today after another BFN. I guess AF will be here in a day or two.:wacko:I don't think I'm going to use the soy this cycle. I don't know what it is, but last cycle I had a very obvious O. on my chart and this cycle it was all over the place. I don't know if it had to do with the soy or not, but I might give the soy a try again in about 2 cycles. This one I'm just going to take the d-chiro. I don't know...we'll see. Thanks for the :hugs:.I am kind of depressed because I was really hopeful with taking the soy but nothing I can do I guess. Glad you're feeling better and I hope the witch stays away from you:hugs:

Silmarien, my sister was getting weird rashes all over her body and it just wouldn't go away. she had no clue what it was. It's so hard to determine the cause of rashes, but I just thought I'd tell you hers was actually a gluten allergy. She had NEVER had a problem with it in the past and it just kind of came out of nowhere. Now she's just fine as long as she stays away from certain kinds of breads, flours, cereals, etc. That's probably not it, but just my 2 cents. Hope you get it figured out.


----------



## foquita

it would be interesting to see how the d-chiro works :) and you can always go back to soy if you want to later, I think you'll have your bfp by then though :) I hate to think of any of you girls down, the only way is up though bethany :hugs: in a few days everything will be right as rain and you'll forget how down you were, that's how it happens with me anyway until the next problem arises :rofl:


----------



## seabean

Foquita - you are cracking me up today. Ditto everything you said on the congrats/well wishes/questions...you said all that I was wanting to type as I have been catching up w/ the posts! :haha:

I must say - "THRUSH" is not in the American vocab, as far as I am aware...but I'm guessing it's a yeast infection?

Helena - did you change your name from something else, or are you new?? Your photo looks familiar, which is why I ask. 

My GYNO is going to do a HSG on me too at the beginning of next cycle! But she also wanted to start clomid then too...can you do both at the same time??? I'm kinda starting to think they might interfere w/ one another? :shrug:

COME ON BFP, SOMEONE!...PAPPA NEEDS A NEW PAIR OF SHOES!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## seabean

silmarien said:


> Upate:
> 
> Went to the doc and strong armed him into blood tests for LH, FSH, Progesterone, and Estrogen. I felt proud of myself. He insisted on a pregnancy test and then an ultrasound but i can't pay for an ultrasound (so I claimed) so he went with the blood test.
> 
> I also have mystery rashes all over my body which I will spare you picture of. But it could be lupus???? I sincerely hope not. I'll get my blood results back Thursday, so I'll report back then.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well. I will read the updates later, right now I'm feeling like crap and very tired.
> 
> Baby dust to all!
> 
> :dust:

I think there are a lot more common explanations for skin rashes than lupus, which is rather rare. Is this a sudden, new rash? Did you ask your Dr about it while you were there?


----------



## foquita

haha yeah, I chose not to comment on the lupus thing :laugh2: 

by the way silmarien, this happened to me too a few months ago, I started coming out in a rash and i still haven't found out what it is. it could be an allergy you have, I think that's what I have but I haven't figured out what I'm allergic to yet. the doctor told me that it was just a random rash that happens every now and then, it had a name and can't remember it. take a note of what you've eaten/used before it happens so you can look back and see any patterns :) 

haha seabean thanks, I'm trying to remember what I said that was funny now so I can repeat it in other threads :rofl: only joking, it's been a long day of going to the toilet and checking for AF, I was sure she was due today, just my luck that my body is throwing another unexpected curveball at me :dohh:


----------



## seabean

foquita said:


> haha yeah, I chose not to comment on the lupus thing :laugh2:
> 
> by the way silmarien, this happened to me too a few months ago, I started coming out in a rash and i still haven't found out what it is. it could be an allergy you have, I think that's what I have but I haven't figured out what I'm allergic to yet. the doctor told me that it was just a random rash that happens every now and then, it had a name and can't remember it. take a note of what you've eaten/used before it happens so you can look back and see any patterns :)
> 
> haha seabean thanks, I'm trying to remember what I said that was funny now so I can repeat it in other threads :rofl: only joking, it's been a long day of going to the toilet and checking for AF, I was sure she was due today, just my luck that my body is throwing another unexpected curveball at me :dohh:

general cheekiness from you UK ladddies...cracks me up.

I am reading a book called "ONE DAY" - total mindless chick-lit that takes place mainly in UK. It's hilarious and makes me wanna "TALK LIKE I'M FROM LONDONNNN" (saving sarah marshall, anyone???)


----------



## bnporter81

Seabean, I have heard of thrush...usually I've heard of it being basically a yeast infection in the mouth. It leaves kind of almost white patches inside the cheeks, I believe. I know I have heard of babies having it and then the mothers who breastfeed can get it on their nipples if they're not careful:wacko:


----------



## Rachel789

bethany that is the way I know thrush as well. What do you UK girls mean by thrush? yeast infection?


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Hey ladies! I am way too far behind to be able to comment on everything, just wanted to say good luck to everyone! I so have a feeling the BFP's are about to start popping up!!

Good luck to anyone going to the doctor for scans, ultrasounds, hsg's, etc...

Baby dust!! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Mrs.stefka

I think there is a vaginbal thrush caused by the same bacteria that causes thrush in your mouth. I heard it is kind of unpleasant, but nothing to worry over. I had it in my mouth when I was preggo and didn't know it. I went to the doctor to have it checked and found out I was preggo!! Thrush is definitely a sign of pregnancy. I wanna say it's because it lowers your immune system and allows certain bacteria affect you in ways that it wouldn't normally...


----------



## cmwilson

Ok, time to catch up! Hope I catch everyone, if I don't sorry in advance!

Nat - Your chart is still looking FAB! Stay away AF!! :happydance:

Seabean - Sorry your temp went down :-( At least you're on your way to Clomid! One day at a time! :thumbup: To answer your question about Clomid and an HSG there was no problem for me last cycle. I took Clomid days 3-7 and had my HSG on day 9. Now I didn't O but I don't think the HSG had anything to do with it. When do you get to start Clomid? Next month?

Bethany - I'm so sorry about your BFN. :hugs: I had such high hopes. Well a new cycle means new possibilities!

Rmsh - Your chart's looking great! Hope you are on your way to a bfp!

Brownie - Hope your temp comes back up soon! :thumbup:

Raven - Happy b-day to your hubby! My DH will be 30 in June.

MD - Good luck with your scan on Thursday! Hope you have some nice eggys ready to pop!! :happydance:

Silmarien - Your chart is looking great! Hope you get some good results on your bloodwork. :thumbup:

Helena - Hi! Good luck with your HSG! I had mine done in April, it wasn't bad at all!

Mrsc - Sorry about the thrush! Hopefully it's a symptom!!

BLE - Hope your cycle sorts itself out soon! :hugs:

WOO! I think I got everyone. AFM -I am still spotting but it got heavier today so maybe AF will be here tomorrow or Thursday? Fingers crossed. :flower:


----------



## Rachel789

Nat-You are so good about keeping up with everyone :thumbup: I am glad you are feeling better. I am SOOO looking forward to seeing what your temp is tomorrow :happydance:

I took my 3rd provera pill today so I only have 7 to go :wohoo:


----------



## cmwilson

AF is here! Hooray for day 1! On to Clomid round 2! PLEASE WORK THIS TIME! [-o&lt;


----------



## Mrs.stefka

cmwilson said:


> AF is here! Hooray for day 1! On to Clomid round 2! PLEASE WORK THIS TIME! [-o&lt;

It's always nice to get a fresh start! Lots of baby dust to you this cycle!


----------



## silmarien

Hope your DH had a good birthday BLE.

Foquita I hope your temps stay up too!

bpn - thanks for your suggestion. I might try staying away from wheat products and see if it goes away.


****************

Well I started bleeding, like AF type, but lighter. I don't know what to make of this. Was it one LONG cycle, and I'm getting my period now, or was it actually 2 cycles? I DEFINITELY got a positive OPK without a doubt 6 days ago. I pray it's implantation bleeding. Any ladies who are religious, please pray for me, this might be my last chance.

Bipolar DH decided he doesn't want a baby (AGAIN), EVER, this time, because "I'm not ready and am too selfish to care for a baby". <--- NOT TRUE and he's an asshole for saying it.

Yes I smoke but the second I get a BFP I quit. Not even a question. 5 days of smoking will not fuck up the fetus for life. And chances of miscarriage after FIVE DAYS of smoking would be ridiculously lower than if I continued to smoke. He just doesn't THINK I'd quit - wow sign him up for a psychic network we have a mind reader! NOT.

And has decided to only see me once a week (?!?!) to make sure of this, I suspect. He claims it's because he's working so much so he has to stay with his parents (like a big fucking baby), but he's worked late plenty of times before and stayed home with me like a normal husband through all of it. 

I'm temped to try ICI IVF with a donor that looks like him just for jerking me around and fucking with my heart. I'm seriously considering divorce at this point just for cruelty.


I'm really really depressed and I can't believe he'd do this to me. :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## silmarien

seabean said:


> silmarien said:
> 
> 
> Upate:
> 
> Went to the doc and strong armed him into blood tests for LH, FSH, Progesterone, and Estrogen. I felt proud of myself. He insisted on a pregnancy test and then an ultrasound but i can't pay for an ultrasound (so I claimed) so he went with the blood test.
> 
> I also have mystery rashes all over my body which I will spare you picture of. But it could be lupus???? I sincerely hope not. I'll get my blood results back Thursday, so I'll report back then.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well. I will read the updates later, right now I'm feeling like crap and very tired.
> 
> Baby dust to all!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> I think there are a lot more common explanations for skin rashes than lupus, which is rather rare. Is this a sudden, new rash? Did you ask your Dr about it while you were there?Click to expand...

Yeah I went in for the rash - it's PAINFUL, and I've lost feeling in my left ring finger (I took off the rings, they're not the problem). I have rashes on my back, my right leg, my right arm, my left palm, and my left side of my neck. Not all are painful but my left leg I can barely walk on it hurts so bad and i cannot lie on it. My left hand also HURTS badly, feels like carpal tunnel - but no reason I'd have CT in one....finger? and not the other hand. It's really just the finger that hurts. VERY weird. The doc sent for a BUNCH of blood work - one of them was to tell if I had an antibody that was attacking normal cells, which is ONE sign of lupus, there are others too before a lupus diagnosis can be confirmed.


----------



## silmarien

UPDATE: Well the bleeding is tapering off - only very light spotting (all within 10 minutes). I'm hoping it's a good sign.

Please God, let me get a BFP. Even if I leave my husband, I want his child. ICI is expensive. And I'm too tired and old to date again - too many jerk out there and I'm a magnet for them.

I hope we ALL get BFPs.

Dust for all

:dust:


----------



## Diddums

Oh no silmarien you're not having a good time are you :( is it likely hubby with change his mind again? That rash sound nasty, how long have you had it ? My mum had some nerve conduction studies for carpal tunnel yesterday. Maybe you could look into that? How Lin is your LP usually? 6 days is too early to be getting AF?

Cmwilson yay for AF!!!! Good luck with the clomid. What dose are you takin 100mg?

Foquita sorry for the bfn again :( any AF type symptoms?

AFM cd91 and nadda zilch. Got dr appointment at 4.40 this afternoon so hopefully with get some answer and some progress. I need to somehow get her to refer me even though it's only been 7 months (5 in reality but she doesn't need I know that lol). Also would like her to prescribe me provera for AF as its really upsetting now. Losing all hope of having my own bubs and to make it worst one of my best friends is 8 weeks preg with her second :( sorry having a bit of a low morning. Will pick up after cuddles with hubby and Dexter (my little fur baby lol) xx


----------



## foquita

not sure diddums, I rarely get AF so don't know the symptoms :haha: what should my cervix be like before AF? we :sex: last night and it was uncomfortable so I guess it was low. 

I had another temp dip this morning but to be honest it's not that low? does it go below the coverline when AF comes? I'm so confused :( I'm fed up and just want AF to come now as I know I'm not pregnant :( 

I've read the book one day too seabean! I imagine their english accents in my head too :haha: my accent is so different, english people sound amazing and really posh to me :haha:


----------



## foquita

YAY caroline! so pleased for you :happydance: and excited to see you ovulate in two weeks time :D 

I'm sorry you're down diddums :hugs: I think they will refer you as it's not like you get a chance to properly try just now :hugs:


----------



## rmsh1

I have read through everything but cannot remember it all now!

Ummmm, yes thrush is a common term for yeast infection, it doesn't matter where the yeast infection is, it is called thrush. I used to get them very bad and was almost referred to a specialist because of it, before finally getting rid of it with three of those oral doses, one a day for three days, and now I only get it maybe once a year phew!

caroline, yay for AF! So glad she arrived for you, and that the spotting you had wasn't her so you can start clomid again

Nat I saw your chart, slight temp drop today but not a huge one, and still doesn't look like an AF drop

AFM my temp is hovering around it's normal post-o temp, nothing new to report


----------



## rmsh1

:hugs:diddums, I hope the doctor can sort you out


----------



## silmarien

Diddums said:


> Oh no silmarien you're not having a good time are you :( is it likely hubby with change his mind again? That rash sound nasty, how long have you had it ? My mum had some nerve conduction studies for carpal tunnel yesterday. Maybe you could look into that? How Lin is your LP usually? 6 days is too early to be getting AF?
> 
> Cmwilson yay for AF!!!! Good luck with the clomid. What dose are you takin 100mg?
> 
> Foquita sorry for the bfn again :( any AF type symptoms?
> 
> AFM cd91 and nadda zilch. Got dr appointment at 4.40 this afternoon so hopefully with get some answer and some progress. I need to somehow get her to refer me even though it's only been 7 months (5 in reality but she doesn't need I know that lol). Also would like her to prescribe me provera for AF as its really upsetting now. Losing all hope of having my own bubs and to make it worst one of my best friends is 8 weeks preg with her second :( sorry having a bit of a low morning. Will pick up after cuddles with hubby and Dexter (my little fur baby lol) xx

Yes my rashes ARE painful, but only the nasty one on my leg and the one on my left hand. I'm hoping the blood results will show something useful.

My DH has changed his mind several times when he's in a nasty mood, using the "You're an unfit mother" line. Because our apartment is messy because I have trouble unpacking and he doesn't help :growlmad: So I'm unfit because I have boxes stacked in my apartment. Gee sounds like I'm totally unfit as a mother because I haven't unpacked boxes, huh. No. :(

Diddums, I'm sorry you're on CD91! I'd be going nuts. Glad you're getting a doc to check it out for you. Good luck with your appointment!

@foquita, I'm sorry about the BFN. You could be one of those women whose hCG doubles every 48-72 hours, instead of every 24. Until you get AF, don't give up hope!

@cmwilson - Glad you started AF! GOOD LUCK with Clomid. I really hope it works for you.


----------



## Diddums

Oh silmarien I'm sorry about your hubby. You most certainly are not unfit to be a mother. I went to visit a friends baby yesterday and she still had boxes stacked in most room but she is a wonderful mum and her baby is so happy. Even we still have boxes to Unpack in our spare room which would eventually become the babies room. Don't let him get you down. I'm sorry if this has been said or you don't want to answer but if your husband getting help for his bipolar?

Foquita your temp drop doesn't look like an AF temp drop. The one cycle I did ovulate my temp plummeted below cover line to my Pre-o temp the day AF arrived :) so your still in If AF isn't here yet!!! Fingers crossed for you :) 

Thanks ladies. Hope I get some answers today. Bit nervous really :( but also a excited lol


----------



## rmsh1

silmarien it sounds like you could have shingles to me! Have you had chicken pox before?


----------



## mrsc81

How odd, talking about the rashes some of you ladies have. Ive got a rash too! Ive had it for about 6mths or so, it kind of flares up, settles a little and then comes back again. It started on my legs and now its on my arms too, like lots of little blood spots. I tried to get into my docs a couple of weeks ago but no success, so im going to try again tomorrow.

And yes thrush is a yeast infection :thumbup:


----------



## bnporter81

A lot going on with all of you ladies. I hope I remember what I was going to say:dohh:

Caroline, YAY for AF:happydance:So glad that now you get to start your clomid and move on to get your BFP:hugs:

Rmsh, your chart is looking very good and you're right...that does kind of sound like shingles! I knew someone who had shingles and I think they gave him Valtrex, maybe? Anyway i thought it was weird because they gave him a type of medicine that was for genital warts...? I don't know how all that works but I do know shingles are painful.

Silmarien, sorry DH is being like that again. Try your best to ignore it all and maybe his mood will improve soon. Sorry you're feeling so down.:hugs:

Diddums, bless your heart. CD 91...that doctor had better give you something to jumpstart AF! If the doctor doesn't then I would seriously consider trying a different doctor. I hope the appointment goes well for you and you get some answers, hon.

Nat, I would think that you would have more of a drop if AF was right around the corner. Your temp still looks really good so I wouldn't give up just yet :hugs:

Rachel, I know you'll be so glad when you're done with your pills so you can move on to the Clomid:happydance: I hope all of you ladies beginning your Clomid this cycle get your BFPs!

Sorry if I left anyone out...my memory is crap today:dohh:AFM, no change. I was having some menstrual type cramps off and on yesterday so I though AF would be here this morning but nothing so far. Probably won't be long, though.

Hugs and love to everyone.


----------



## Rachel789

:hugs: silmarien I hope you get things figured out with DH

Bethaney- I hope AF doesnt have to show and you somehow maybe O'ed later and are due for a BFP but if no BFP on the way hopefully AF will get here sooner than later so you can start with your new cycle!

rmsh-I agree with the others your chart is looking nice so far :thumbup:

diddums-I hope you get help from your dr. I don't see why they wouldn't give you provera at this point, my dr. gave it to me without hesitation when I came in on CD 45ish. 

mrsc-I hope your thrush is a good sign :happydance:

Nat-Sorry for the BFN but your chart still looks really good it still could be too early. Aside from when I took the provera last cycle my temp normally plummets below the coverline when AF is ready to show.

Caroline-YAYYYY for AF!! :wohoo: :happydance:

AFM-Just trying to be patient with this whole provera process. Why does time drag on so slow while on provera? 10 days is wayyyyy too long :wacko:


----------



## silmarien

Diddums said:


> Oh silmarien I'm sorry about your hubby. You most certainly are not unfit to be a mother. I went to visit a friends baby yesterday and she still had boxes stacked in most room but she is a wonderful mum and her baby is so happy. Even we still have boxes to Unpack in our spare room which would eventually become the babies room. Don't let him get you down. I'm sorry if this has been said or you don't want to answer but if your husband getting help for his bipolar?
> 
> Foquita your temp drop doesn't look like an AF temp drop. The one cycle I did ovulate my temp plummeted below cover line to my Pre-o temp the day AF arrived :) so your still in If AF isn't here yet!!! Fingers crossed for you :)
> 
> Thanks ladies. Hope I get some answers today. Bit nervous really :( but also a excited lol

Yes, DH is seeing a psychiatrist and is taking Lamictal, also got his Lithium filled. He apologized this morning, guessing he had a fight with his ex wife. Ugh. Wish she would just go to another planet.


Will update more later.

@foquita - Time for a blood test?


----------



## MommyDream

Wow - I leave for 12 hours and you ladies are posting up a storm!!

Mrs. Stefka - you are tesing in 3 days? I can't remember if you said or not but do you have symptoms? Do you chart? Are you TTC #1?

Nat - :hugs:

Caroline - Yay for AF!!! Bring on clomid round 2!! We will be very close again this cycle as i've just finished clomid round 2 last night! We can do this!!

Diddums - Good luck at the doctor!! Keep us posted with what happens!

Rmsh - Your chart is awesome - I agree with all the others. Good luck!!

Silmarien - Glad your DH apologised. :hugs:

Mrsc81 - Is you pic on here your dog? Super cute :)

Bnporter - Your fertility friend must be out of whack, right? I didn't think that long of a LP was possible is no BFP... anyway, I hope you're doing ok!!

:hugs:

Not much going on here - just still anxious about my appointment tomorrow! What if there are no follicles? Or what if I have a crazy cycle again and I've already ovulated? :wacko:


----------



## foquita

have you been BDing just in case mommydream? :) 

thanks for the nice words everyone :hugs: i'm feeling a bit frustrated because i really don't think i am pregnant but i thought my LP was 11 days so i'm a bit pissed off that i was wrong :laugh2: i suppose it's good that it's longer but it's also sad because that means this is the first time i have ovulated :( i don't know why i find that sad, i just do :haha: i'm having a really, really unpleasant scraping feeling and i keep going to the toilet to check for AF and it's just creamy CM, so annoying! :(

silmarien, i don't think i am pregnant and i'm only 12DPO too so i don't need a blood test yet :)


----------



## Mrs.stefka

MommyDream said:


> Wow - I leave for 12 hours and you ladies are posting up a storm!!
> 
> Mrs. Stefka - you are tesing in 3 days? I can't remember if you said or not but do you have symptoms? Do you chart? Are you TTC #1?
> 
> Nat - :hugs:
> 
> Caroline - Yay for AF!!! Bring on clomid round 2!! We will be very close again this cycle as i've just finished clomid round 2 last night! We can do this!!
> 
> Diddums - Good luck at the doctor!! Keep us posted with what happens!
> 
> Rmsh - Your chart is awesome - I agree with all the others. Good luck!!
> 
> Silmarien - Glad your DH apologised. :hugs:
> 
> Mrsc81 - Is you pic on here your dog? Super cute :)
> 
> Bnporter - Your fertility friend must be out of whack, right? I didn't think that long of a LP was possible is no BFP... anyway, I hope you're doing ok!!
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Not much going on here - just still anxious about my appointment tomorrow! What if there are no follicles? Or what if I have a crazy cycle again and I've already ovulated? :wacko:

I will be testing tomorrow morning and hoping its good news! I don't chart...wishing I did at this point so I could get an idea if things were looking positive or not. As far as symptoms go, I have very sore breasts at this point, I have been sleeping in, taking maps, and going to bed early. SOO tired. I have also had cramping since 2 dpo...we shall see!

This would be number 2 for me.


----------



## MommyDream

I've been BD'ing just in case!!

Mrs. Stefka - how long have you been TTC #2? Did #1 take long?


----------



## bnporter81

Mommydream, yeah, something is out of whack. My luteal phase is usually 12 days. There have been times when it's been 13, though. I'm not even sure now of what day I ovulated this cycle and I was using progesterone cream during the TWW so I went ahead and stopped the progesterone yesterday. I should be getting AF anytime between now and probably tomorrow since I've stopped using it. Last cycle my AF came even though I was using the progesterone so it didn't hold it off last time. I don't know what happened this time.:wacko:

Nat, I know exactly how you feel...I keep thinking everytime I go to the bathroom that there will be blood there. It's frustrating when your body keeps you waiting and wondering and you don't know what's going on. At least when AF comes you know exactly where you're at in you're cycle and what's happening!:dohh:


----------



## Rachel789

Can't wait to hear how your scan goes tomorrow MD. I am looking forward to when I can start clomid and be going to my first scan :happydance:

mrs. stefka-Your symptoms sound promising I can't wait to hear the result of your test tomorrow :)


----------



## MommyDream

Rachel789 said:


> Can't wait to hear how your scan goes tomorrow MD. I am looking forward to when I can start clomid and be going to my first scan :happydance:
> 
> mrs. stefka-Your symptoms sound promising I can't wait to hear the result of your test tomorrow :)

Yay!! Yes - it is exciting!! Good luck to you!! :hugs:


----------



## seabean

Ahh so much to catch up on! I will have to get back on later tonight - super busy work day :coffee::telephone::paper:

Rachel are you taking provera for 5 or 10 days? So close to starting clomid! 

Congrats on AF finally showing CM! CLOMID TIME!

Clomid ladies - what are your major symptoms, if any?


----------



## MommyDream

Seabean - I don't have any symptoms from the clomid... notta. I supposed that's a good thing but you never know....


----------



## brownie929

Wow ladies, you girls can chat. I'm really having trouble remembering.
Good luck with your scan tomorrow MD.

Foquita, I really hope you get your BFP

CMWilson - glad you can start a new cycle!

Diddums - I sure hope the DR can prescribe you something to help

RMSH - hope you'll be posting a BFP soon, your chart is looking really good.

Rachel - I do hope provera does the trick for you

AFM - Temp went back up, and I am so grateful for that. Still nervous its just gonna kamikaze and die on me. Been feeling quite nauseous for most of the day. Dying to test but really put off by the disappointment.

I know I've missed people, so sorry!! GL ladies


----------



## rmsh1

Thanks brownie, your chart looks just as good as mine, if not more with that little dip (implantation!!)


----------



## brownie929

Thanks rmsh, I really hope so, but I'm trying not to get my hopes too far up.


----------



## Rachel789

Brownie-Your chart is looking really good, when will you :test: ?

Seabean-My dr. wants me to take 10 days (which is wayyyy too long I want it to be done yesterday :brat:) I have been tempted to just double up and be done in 5 days but I am trying to be good and listen to my dr. :angelnot: I take my 4th pill tonight, can't wait until next week when I am all done with it!

Do you think you O'ed? Are you getting bloodwork done soon to tell you if you did or not? If no O when will you start provera?


----------



## Diddums

Hello ladies :)

Brownie your chart looks good! I like the dip could be possible implantation dip.

Foquita 12dpo i would love to get to that stage - and AF cramps? Creamy CM is good :) Do you check your cervix? The two cycles i did chart i only got to 8dpo before AF started. Hoping that was because my body was getting back to normal

Rachel any AF symptoms? Cant wait for you to start Clomid! Do you ov on your own?

AFM had my doctors appointment today to get my blood test results. Most of my bloods were normal - testosterone, glucose, liver, kidneys etc. The only thing the bloods showed was the ratio of LH to FSH. It should be 1:1 but mine is 2:1 indicating PCOS along with bilateral multifolicular ovaries. My LH was 10.1 and my FSH was 5.1. She was really nice and said she had been thinking about when to refer me. She asked me how long i had been trying and I told her 7/8 months (4/5 months in reality) so she said usually they wait 12 months for normal couples before they intervene but because i have PCOS and havent had a period in 3 months she has refered me now to an outpatient fertility specialist with a view to starting Clomid to induce ovulation. She has also refered me to a dietician so that I can talk it over with someone and hopefully lose weight. 
Its the best result i could have gotten. She said appoitments come through quite quickly so i shouldnt need to wait long. I asked about provera and she said she hadnt heard of that but she doesnt want to prescribe anything as the fertility specialist will sort that out once i see them.
So to sum up, im very happy :) Hopefully i will get an appointment soon and be prescribed provera followed by clomid!!!!!!

Sorry for the long update, i was very excited by the news lol xxx

Baby dust to all xxx


----------



## Mrs.stefka

MommyDream said:


> I've been BD'ing just in case!!
> 
> Mrs. Stefka - how long have you been TTC #2? Did #1 take long?

Nope! It took me 2 weeks to get pregnant with my 1st. We must have timed it perfectly! I'm on month 9 with #2. I was not expecting the wait but the good thing is that I have learned a LOT about my body and TTC. So, if nothing else, I got a little more baby savvy in case we think about a number 3.

So are you currently waiting to "O"?


----------



## mrsc81

MommyDream said:


> Mrsc81 - Is you pic on here your dog? Super cute :)

Yes thats my male yorkie, ive also got a female yorkie and a male chihuahua :)


----------



## Diddums

mrsc81 said:


> MommyDream said:
> 
> 
> Mrsc81 - Is you pic on here your dog? Super cute :)
> 
> Yes thats my male yorkie, ive also got a female yorkie and a male chihuahua :)Click to expand...

Awww ive got a male yorkie, Dexter :)

https://db.tt/FDi9fqjM


----------



## cmwilson

Thanks ladies for all your kind words on AF's arrival. You guys are awesome! :hugs: Start Clomid tomorrow! :happydance:

Silmarien - So sorry about you and DH. Hope you can patch things up soon. :hugs:

Diddums - Yay for the positive doctors visit! You're on your way to Clomid! :happydance:

Nat - I wouldn't worry about your temp too much, I mean I got AF yesterday and my temp went up today. :wacko: I think as long as your AF keeps staying away that's good!

Rmsh and Brownie - Your charts are looking great! On your way to bfp! 

Mrs. Stefka - Hope you are on your way to a bfp too! Let us know how testing goes!

Rachel - That 10 days of Provera draaaaaggggsss doesn't it? And then when you have to wait for AF to come after you stop, it takes forever!! :growlmad:

MD - Good luck tomorrow! Hope O is on it's way! Do you use opks? I don't think you've missed O yet because your temp is still down. I think you'll have some good news to share tomorrow. :thumbup:

Seabean - I didn't have any symptoms from the clomid. However it didn't work the first go round. Maybe I'll have some this go round.


----------



## Rachel789

Diddums that is great news that you are getting help! :happydance: 

I am only on day 4 of a 10 day dose so no AF symptoms just yet. I didn't have any last time I was on the provera though it just came out of no where so I expect it will be similar this time. Since stopping BCP my cycles just kept getting longer and longer and I had weird cycles pre bcp too so I always knew something was just off I did temp and was able to confirm O through that but it was so late in my cycle and that is why the dr. prescribed me clomid. 

Caroline-I am so excited for you I know this dose will be perfect and get you o'ing :) The last time I took provera I was fortunate enough to start AF the very next morning after my last pill. I hope it happens like that again this time!


----------



## Diddums

Ah fair enough Rachel. Will this be the first time you use what dose and days will you be taking it? Excited for you :)


----------



## Rachel789

Yes this will be my first time. I am taking 50 mg days 5-9 :)


----------



## seabean

Rachel789 said:


> Brownie-Your chart is looking really good, when will you :test: ?
> 
> Seabean-My dr. wants me to take 10 days (which is wayyyy too long I want it to be done yesterday :brat:) I have been tempted to just double up and be done in 5 days but I am trying to be good and listen to my dr. :angelnot: I take my 4th pill tonight, can't wait until next week when I am all done with it!
> 
> Do you think you O'ed? Are you getting bloodwork done soon to tell you if you did or not? If no O when will you start provera?

Yeah I'm hoping I can do 5 days again instead of 10. I am supposed to get my progesterone bloods taken CD25/26, which is tomorrow/Friday. I don't think I have ovulated yet. Temps are kind of all over and aren't really matching up w/ my cramps, ovary pains, and that one +OPK I had a few days ago. So I'm sure the progesterone will confirm no O. My Dr said that if I don't O to take the Provera CD35. Not sure why she wanted me to wait if we confirm that there wasn't ovulation, but CD35 can't come fast enough! I might start earlier if I get anxious enough. Then it will be AF...clomid/HSG


----------



## Rachel789

hmm I wonder why your dr wants you to wait until CD 35. Mine wanted me to take it CD 15 to mimic a 28 day type cycle.


----------



## MommyDream

Cute dogs ladies!!

Mrs Stefka - I am waiting to o! I'll let you all know what the doctor says tomorrow morning... Eeek!


----------



## silmarien

Hope you all are doing well.

Bleeding medium flow now. So confused. Had 30 day cycle, then 16 day cycle? WHAT IS WRONG WITH ME!

Have rash on leg that makes me limp, now impossible to walk. Someone put a hex on me for sure (jk, kinda). Have a consistent 99.5 fever to - it's been up to 100.5.

I hope everything is going well with the rest of ya!!


----------



## rmsh1

Congrats and the informative doc visit diddums. It must be so nice to know they are going to try to sort you out.


----------



## Diddums

Thanks everyone. I will probably have to wait a while for my appointment then any tests they want but because I have has bloods and scan done that's something that doesn't need doing again do that will speed everything up. Nice to get things going and be taken seriously xx


----------



## BabyLovesElmo

Brownie--I know I'm new to charting and all that, but yours looks a lot like those I've seen ending in BFP. Can't wait until you test!! :thumbup:

Silmarien--My heart goes out to you hun, I'm sorry you're having such a tough go of it lately. What doesn't kill us makes us stronger, right? You'll be one tough Mama for your BFP!!! :hugs:

As for myself...:shrug: My temps are all over the place, it's ridiculous. I'm starting to wonder if having to roll over to turn off my alarm is making my temp spike...is that even possible??? Maybe I should start yelping :haha:
*Sigh* C'est la vie.

Good luck ladies!! I hope to hear some more happy news from everyone :hugs:


----------



## raventtc

babyloveselmo - my temps seem all over the place too, i think its okay if they are ok.

thanks ladies for the birthday love for the hubby! we had a great evening and he loved the cake, still have to post those pictures -- other then that things are good here with me, just the weather not knowing what its doing is the only think i can complain about..its may but feels like Jan?? 

:hugs: 

:dust: to all


----------



## brownie929

Oh Elmo you really just made my day. Was just texting hubby that I was worried it just wasn't going to happen. Think I'm breaking down and testing tomorrow. 

I should hope that turning over for the alarm wouldn't cause that much of a spike. Perhaps the yelping would be a better route for you. Hope they even out for you!


----------



## bnporter81

Morning girls. Hope everyone is doing okay.

BLE-No, I don't think just turning over to turn off your alarm would cause a spike. I even tested the theory myself one morning. I took my temp to see what it was. Then I got up, went to the bathroom and stayed up about 5 minutes while I used my CBEFM. I took my temp again and it had only gone up .1 of a degree. I know everyone is different, but just turning over and turning it off wouldn't affect it that much. If you can become a yelper:haha:then your temps might be less erratic. I tried and gave up on so I'll have to settle for just being an oral yelper:haha:

Brownie, I agree, hon your temp is looking really good. Hope this is your month:hugs:

Silmarien, I hope you get some answers back from the doc soon so you can get everything figured out. Hang in there.

Nat, I looked at your chart and noticed the spotting. I'm sorry, hon...I hope you're feeling okay. Lots of :hugs: to you.

AFM, nothing new to report so I'm still kinda clueless at this point.:wacko:


----------



## bnporter81

Rmsh, your charts looks GREAT. FX'd for you!:thumbup:

Mrs.stefka, did you test this morning? Lots of baby dust to you!


----------



## rmsh1

bnporter81 said:


> Rmsh, your charts looks GREAT. FX'd for you!:thumbup:
> 
> Mrs.stefka, did you test this morning? Lots of baby dust to you!

Thanks, but today I do not feel hopeful. No reason, I just don't. I have been recording anything I am feeling symptom wise but really it is nothing I don't normally feel in a TWW. No dips in my chart or anything

it is sill how one day I feel Ok and hopeful, the next I just feel like it is not going to happen. Silly emotions!


----------



## seabean

Rachel789 said:


> hmm I wonder why your dr wants you to wait until CD 35. Mine wanted me to take it CD 15 to mimic a 28 day type cycle.

I think she has more faith in my ovaries than I do and just really wants to give them a chance since I have ovulated that late before? She knows I am temping and all that too, so that I could probably tell if its another useless cycle. I got a call from the pharmacy saying my rx was ready to pick up...eeeeek. 

Foquita, I really thought this was your month...is your spotting more like AF now or still light enough to hold some hope? The temp drop makes me think AF :( :HUGS:


----------



## seabean

Rmsh, stefka, no pressure...but one of you at least needs to bring some bfp hope back to this thread!


----------



## foquita

thanks bethany :hugs: I had the tiniest bit of pale brown cm last night so I marked it as spotting and I've still got some today, with my temp drop this morning too I reckon AF will be here at some point today! I'm not too sad about it, not sure why :haha: fingers crossed soy will give me another normal cycle, half of me wants to have a break though...not sure if I can be bothered with another cycle to be honest, I'm exhausted!


----------



## foquita

I replied before I saw your post seabean! :) I think AF will be here at some point today, I'm going to change FF because I really do think that I ovulated on CD19 which makes my LP 11 days :)


----------



## rmsh1

seabean said:


> Rmsh, stefka, no pressure...but one of you at least needs to bring some bfp hope back to this thread!

I know, I think we are both wishing for a bean in the womb constantly, so we will have bfps to show! It is still far too early for me to test, FF says to test on the 10th of May. That is the day we fly to Rome (arriving at the airport at 1am, so no sleep or fmu for me that day). I think i will just wait til CD44 (11th May) to test if no AF, but if something happens to really make me think it might be possible, I will test


----------



## MommyDream

Hi ladies! Did the testers test today? We need some BFP love!!

Nat - sorry about the temp drop and spotting.... hugs for you! I'm glad you are in good spirits girly...

AFM - The doctor didn't see any follicles or anything going on today (CD 10). I'm going back Monday to see if there's anything developing at that point. Question for Caroline - when you went, did your doctor see anything developing at all?

The good news is that he said I can call around 11:00am this morning to find out what my blood work from this morning said. He thinks it might be working, they just couldn't tell. If my E2 is up (200-300 range), than I might be ok.

He said that if there's nothing on Monday, he wants to up my dose of clomid to 100mg, and then if nothing from that, up to 150mg. The weird thing is that he didn't sound like he wanted to wait until this cycle ended to up the dose. I could be wrong though...

More waiting....


----------



## Rachel789

Nat I am sorry AF may be on her way :hugs: The good news is you know the soy got you o'ing so I am sure it is only just a matter of time for you!

MD-I am sorry your scan didn't go so well. Did the dr say why they thought you responded so quick to clomid last cycle but not this time? Maybe you will o a little bit later. My dr doesnt even want me in until CD 14 for the scan so maybe it is just too early.

brownie and rmsh-your charts still look really good I am stalking!

seabean-When do you think you will start the provera? Are you going to wait until CD 35?

BLE- I also don't think rolling over would make an impact on your temps

silmarien-I hope you figure out what is going on soon and feel better.


----------



## MommyDream

Rachel, I hope it is just too early! The doctor didn't say why I o'd so early last time - it's a mystery... haha


----------



## brownie929

Thanks BNPorter

Foquita I'm so sorry. Lots of hugs. 

Rmsh, you still don't know till AF comes :)

MD - really hope they see something Monday 


Thanks Rachel!


----------



## mrsc81

Oh ladies! Every day i come on here im expecting (hoping) someone has announced a BFP! I really hope someone gets one soon! And i dont mind if its not me :hugs:

7 or 8dpo today and nothing to report, still got the annoying thrush though!
Oh and just bloated and windy, had that for few days.


----------



## MommyDream

Hope the thrush clears up Mrsc81!

I just called the doctor and got my blood results. It's CD 10 and my Estrogen was 305, LH was 14.7 and Progestorone was 0.3. She said that seems ok, and there's still a chance I'll be ok this cycle and they'll see something on Monday.

I'm hoping I'll just ovulate a bit later and that it's too early...


----------



## seabean

MommyDream said:


> Hope the thrush clears up Mrsc81!
> 
> I just called the doctor and got my blood results. It's CD 10 and my Estrogen was 305, LH was 14.7 and Progestorone was 0.3. She said that seems ok, and there's still a chance I'll be ok this cycle and they'll see something on Monday.
> 
> I'm hoping I'll just ovulate a bit later and that it's too early...

MD - I always refer to this link when I get blood results back. It looks like your estrogen levels are high (good!), and LH levels are on their way to surging, which is >20 as a general rule (what the test strips go by). Hope you ovulate soon and they see something in the next scan!


LINK TO HORMONE LEVELS: https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/c8/Hormones_estradiol%2C_progesterone%2C_LH_and_FSH_during_menstrual_cycle.svg

MrsC, when are you testing??


----------



## MommyDream

Seabean - I can't open the link.. do you have another one? Thanks so much!! :)


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Hey Ladies! I did test this morning and it looked like there was a line there. I am not convinced it's BFP yet but I will for sure be testing again on Saturday and hopefully have some good news. Two more days of waiting I guess!! I do have to say if it's not my month, it's not my month. I will be a little disappointed though. I have WAY too many symptoms for it not to be "something". 

Enough about me, how is everyone else feeling today? I haven't been able to go back and read everything cause Im on my phone but it looks like there is a little action in here.

MommyDream- I'm glad things went well at your appointment!

Mrsc81 - Good luck in the wait and I hope the thrush goes away quickly for you. I read something about that yesterday and I noticed a lot of women had it before their BFP!!

Silmarien - So sorry about the rash. That sounds horrible! I hope you find out what it is and get better soon!

Baby Dust to all of you!!


----------



## Diddums

Oh Mrsstefka I hope it's good news for few in a couple days! Are you going to test tomorrow? How long have you been trying? 

Very exciting! Xx


----------



## rmsh1

Yay mrs stefka! You are testing before me so here it lots of baby

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Diddums said:


> Oh Mrsstefka I hope it's good news for few in a couple days! Are you going to test tomorrow? How long have you been trying?
> 
> Very exciting! Xx

I think I will skip a day and give it time to get darker (if there is in fact a line there, haha). 

We were casually trying Aug. - Dec. and in Jan. we really started making it a point to have a baby and plan BD'ing and all of that good stuff. 

Thanks, Rmsh...When will you be testing? FX'd!!


----------



## rmsh1

FF says to test on Thursday 10th, but that is the day we go to Rome and we are on a budget flight so have to be at the airport at ridiculous o'clock. So I wont be sleeping and no fmu. So if no AF, I will test on Friday morning while in Rome


----------



## Mrs.stefka

rmsh1 said:


> FF says to test on Thursday 10th, but that is the day we go to Rome and we are on a budget flight so have to be at the airport at ridiculous o'clock. So I wont be sleeping and no fmu. So if no AF, I will test on Friday morning while in Rome

You know what they say," When in Rome, you get a BFP"!

Yeah, I'm pretty sure that's how the saying goes...


----------



## seabean

Mrs.stefka said:


> rmsh1 said:
> 
> 
> FF says to test on Thursday 10th, but that is the day we go to Rome and we are on a budget flight so have to be at the airport at ridiculous o'clock. So I wont be sleeping and no fmu. So if no AF, I will test on Friday morning while in Rome
> 
> You know what they say," When in Rome, you get a BFP"!
> 
> Yeah, I'm pretty sure that's how the saying goes...Click to expand...

Haha took the words right out of my mouth!!!!
I am on my phone so I can't repost the link...will do later tonight


----------



## Diddums

I'm pretty sure I read the saying ....when in Rome, get a bfp....I'm pretty sure it was the motto of our airline lol. 

Good luck to the testers so excited to hear the good news!!! Xx


----------



## rmsh1

Well let's see if the saying is correct! If I have any real symptoms I might test the day before we leave


----------



## Diddums

rmsh1 said:


> Well let's see if the saying is correct! If I have any real symptoms I might test the day before we leave

Excited for you!!!!!! Xx


----------



## brownie929

So excited for you MrsStefka, hope you'll get your definite BFP.

Good job on the patience rmsh, I'm finally caving in a testing tomorrow. 
I haven't peed on anything in such a long time, I'm starting to get withdrawals!


----------



## rmsh1

Good luck tomorrow brownie! I wish I had a temp like yours in my chart! LOL


----------



## brownie929

Aww thanks rmsh!


----------



## cmwilson

Hey ladies!

Nat - Sorry about AF but you had a perfect 30 day cycle, that must feel good! I just know your bfp is right around the corner! :thumbup:

Rmsh, brownie, Mrsc - Hope your TWW is going well and you'll be getting your bfps in just a few short days! :happydance:

Silmarien - Hope that nasty rash clears up soon! :hugs:

MD - Sorry you didn't have any follicles yet. :hugs: To answer your question, when I had my scan I had a lot of little (less than 10mm) immature follicles (thus the PCO diagnosis). It looked like a string of pearls around the outside of my ovaries. What did your scan look like? Are you using opks?

Seabean - Is there anyway you might be able to take the Provera sooner?

Rachel - How's Provera going?

Mrs. Stefka - Oh boy! I hope it's a bfp! I'll be sure to keep my fingers crossed for you! Be sure to post a pic of your bfp if you can!! I am in desperate need of seeing a positive hpt! :winkwink:

AFM - I'll be taking my first 100mgs of Clomid tonight! Trying to stay positive - IT WILL WORK THIS TIME, IT WILL WORK THIS TIME. :thumbup:


----------



## foquita

IT WILL WORK CAROLINE, IT WILL WORK :dance: 

i'm ok about AF coming, i'm happy i had a normal cycle...what if everyone in here starts hating me though and you all vote to black ball me? :haha: 

i'm in bed drinking sangria :wine: 

brownie, mrs stefka, mrsc, rmsh....the next bfps lie in your wombs...THE PRESSURE IS ON! sorry if i missed anyone out, i'm too lazy to read through the last few pages :hugs:


----------



## cmwilson

foquita said:


> IT WILL WORK CAROLINE, IT WILL WORK :dance:
> 
> i'm ok about AF coming, i'm happy i had a normal cycle...what if everyone in here starts hating me though and you all vote to black ball me? :haha:
> 
> i'm in bed drinking sangria :wine:
> 
> brownie, mrs stefka, mrsc, rmsh....the next bfps lie in your wombs...THE PRESSURE IS ON! sorry if i missed anyone out, i'm too lazy to read through the last few pages :hugs:

Thanks Nat! Black ball you on your own thread?! NEVER!! :winkwink:


----------



## Rachel789

Nat- I love sangria, it is good to treat yourself :)

Caroline-Yay for the new clomid cycle, I just know you will O this time :happydance:
I am confused about what you are saying about the small follicles meaning PCO. My Dr. said to me "Your ovaries look beautiful. There are a lot of small follicles. I see a couple small cysts but nothing that is out of the norm." She didn't say I had PCO or PCOS but she said there were a lot of small follicles, what does that mean?

The provera is going ok no side effects or anything so far. I take my 5th pill tonight so I am half way finished!! I hope AF doesnt take too long to show up after I take my last pill.

Mrs. Stefka- :wohoo: That sounds like it is a BFP to me. Can you post a pic of the test please??!?? I love analyzing possible BFPs. I am so bored here I need someone to live vicariously through :haha:


----------



## mrsc81

Nat - Boo for af... but a 30 day cycle is awesome :thumbup:

Mrs. Stefka - I hope this is a BFP!!

I plan to test on 7th, will only be 11 or 12 dpo, but if i can resist until then, why not :haha:


----------



## brownie929

Oh lovely Foquita, lol, enjoy the sangria for me!

CMwilson - I'm sure this dosage of Clomid will do it for you 

Rachel - hope AF shows quickly so you can get on to the next cycle

MrsC - FX for you!


----------



## BabyLovesElmo

Foquita- Sangria sounds yummy! 

Clock is ticking down for our testers!! I'm super excited to see some good news on here soon! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## cmwilson

Rachel789 said:


> Nat- I love sangria, it is good to treat yourself :)
> 
> Caroline-Yay for the new clomid cycle, I just know you will O this time :happydance:
> I am confused about what you are saying about the small follicles meaning PCO. My Dr. said to me "Your ovaries look beautiful. There are a lot of small follicles. I see a couple small cysts but nothing that is out of the norm." She didn't say I had PCO or PCOS but she said there were a lot of small follicles, what does that mean?

Well did you get to see the ultrasound? Did the small follicles line up around the outside or were they everywhere? It was my understanding that they considered the small follicles to be the cysts because they never develop to full size they just sit in the ovaries and become cysts. I could be completely wrong but that was my understanding. The only other thing she said was that my youth (27) could have something to do with some of the amount of the eggs but not that many.


----------



## Rachel789

hmmm she did briefly show me the ultra sound but I really don't remember how they were on the ovaries. I would think being a dr she would tell me if she suspected PCO, right? So I guess I shouldnt worry about it...


----------



## cmwilson

Rachel789 said:


> hmmm she did briefly show me the ultra sound but I really don't remember how they were on the ovaries. I would think being a dr she would tell me if she suspected PCO, right? So I guess I shouldnt worry about it...

Yeah she would definitely tell you. She wouldn't have a reason to lie plus you're getting the same treatment as someone with PCO so it really makes no difference. I'm sure you don't have it though. :thumbup:


----------



## seabean

let me see if i can help - we all have follicles, indicating that there are eggs there in the ovaries (until menopause when our "ovarian reserve" diminishes). one follicle each cycle will be matured, and then burst during ovulation. however, if ovulation doesn't happen then the semi-mature follicle sits there full of fluid - aka a cyst. (in pcos it doesn't get mature enough, but starts to grow - but then the wacky hormones and ovary's insulin resistance etc etc reduce the ability to actually mature enough and burst) :pop:

so "follicles" could have meant that she just saw your ovaries were full of eggs (a good thing - you aren't running out due to age, etc). In the case of PCOS - they might just say that you have a lot of follicles around the peripheral edge, etc...meaning the semi-matured-but-not-burst follcies - aka cysts....indicating PCOS.

does my explanation make any sense? :sleep::bike:


----------



## cmwilson

seabean said:


> let me see if i can help - we all have follicles, indicating that there are eggs there in the ovaries (until menopause when our "ovarian reserve" diminishes). one follicle each cycle will be matured, and then burst during ovulation. however, if ovulation doesn't happen then the semi-mature follicle sits there full of fluid - aka a cyst. (in pcos it doesn't get mature enough, but starts to grow - but then the wacky hormones and ovary's insulin resistance etc etc reduce the ability to actually mature enough and burst) :pop:
> 
> so "follicles" could have meant that she just saw your ovaries were full of eggs (a good thing - you aren't running out due to age, etc). In the case of PCOS - they might just say that you have a lot of follicles around the peripheral edge, etc...meaning the semi-matured-but-not-burst follcies - aka cysts....indicating PCOS.
> 
> does my explanation make any sense? :sleep::bike:

Yes thank you! Your explanation is very clear! I have the condition and I have no idea what's going on down there. :haha:


----------



## seabean

Me neither CM - I apparently have a lot of the cysty-follicles, but nothing else that would indicate PCOS. She said that long annovulatory cycles could do it b/c of all the "attempts" to ovulate. I can definitely check the box for long annovulatory cycles! I really hope clomid works for this situation :mamafy:

PS - I can't decide whether to just start the provera early. I've had such crazy cramps this month I feel like it's just gotta pop an egg out or somethin'!


----------



## Rachel789

Thanks for the explanation that makes a lot of sense! I love the "pop" smiley you used to further describe it :haha:


----------



## cmwilson

seabean said:


> Me neither CM - I apparently have a lot of the cysty-follicles, but nothing else that would indicate PCOS. She said that long annovulatory cycles could do it b/c of all the "attempts" to ovulate. I can definitely check the box for long annovulatory cycles! I really hope clomid works for this situation :mamafy:
> 
> PS - I can't decide whether to just start the provera early. I've had such crazy cramps this month I feel like it's just gotta pop an egg out or somethin'!

Yeah I just have the long annovulatory cycles too, none of the other stuff. My doctor never shared that as a cause, that is good to know. :thumbup:

It's scary to use the Provera cause you don't want to cheat yourself if you do end up ovulating. I hope it happens soon for you and pops out!:pop:


----------



## silmarien

Good luck with Clomid Caroline!!! IT WILL WORK THIS TIME!

Sorry ladies, I would type to all of you, but my fire alarm is going off so quick update.

Rash is worse and spreading and I can't walk on my right leg it is so bad. 

I stopped bleeding which is WEIRD AS HELL bc that was another 2 day bleed. I dunno what is going on with me. Got my blood results, nothing weird, will post them later.

Thanks for all the well wishes!

Hope you all get BPFs soon!


----------



## brownie929

Right ladies, I positively had to come on and tell everyone...
I got THE faintest line today and I have never ever ever had a line...ever.

I'm nervous and feel like it might just be a fluke (with both tests) 
Will post pic after work, promise!


----------



## rmsh1

Yay Brownie! Sounds like there really will be some bfps coming to this thread!!!


----------



## Diddums

Yay brownie!!!!! Hope the line get darker everyday :D xxx


----------



## BabyLovesElmo

brownie929 said:


> Right ladies, I positively had to come on and tell everyone...
> I got THE faintest line today and I have never ever ever had a line...ever.
> 
> I'm nervous and feel like it might just be a fluke (with both tests)
> Will post pic after work, promise!

Yay!!! Sending LOTS of baby vibes your way!!! :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## mrsc81

Woohoo, bfp's coming to this thread :happydance:


----------



## seabean

Yay brownie!!!!! How long have you been trying?
:happydance: :happydance::happydance::happydance:

CM...my Dr the long cycles could create cysts if your body keep trying to ovulate, and I have since found stuff online that seems to make sense too.


----------



## bnporter81

YAY Brownie!:happydance:Lots of sticky baby dust to you:thumbup:


----------



## bnporter81

Nat, sorry AF showed up:hugs:But I'm very glad the soy worked for you and gave you a normal cycle. I know that must be reassuring!:thumbup:


----------



## Diddums

Still no AF Beth? Have you tested recently? Are you still spotting?

What progesterone cream did you use? Do you reckon it might help bring on af for me? Xx


----------



## seabean

Diddums said:


> Still no AF Beth? Have you tested recently? Are you still spotting?
> 
> What progesterone cream did you use? Do you reckon it might help bring on af for me? Xx

I was wondering how you were doing too BN...looking at the overall trend this cycle, do you think its possible you have yet to even ovulate?


----------



## brownie929

Thanks so much ladies. Gonna go to the store and get some more decent brands. 

Seabean, we've been trying for about a year. Came off BCP April 2011, but didn't get my first AF till late in Sept. So 5 cycles altogether, 1 anovulatory


----------



## seabean

brownie929 said:


> Thanks so much ladies. Gonna go to the store and get some more decent brands.
> 
> Seabean, we've been trying for about a year. Came off BCP April 2011, but didn't get my first AF till late in Sept. So 5 cycles altogether, 1 anovulatory

So happy for you!!!!


----------



## Rachel789

Congrats Brownie :happydance: Can't wait to see the pic :)

Nat-Are you taking soy again this cycle?


----------



## foquita

thanks girls :hugs: 

yay brownie, I really hope it's your bfp :dance: 

I'm going to take the same amount of soy on the same days this cycle rachel, fingers crossed it works again :happydance:


----------



## seabean

Here's that link again, for those interesting in hormone trends over a "normal" cycle...

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...terone,_LH_and_FSH_during_menstrual_cycle.svg


----------



## seabean

foquita said:


> thanks girls :hugs:
> 
> yay brownie, I really hope it's your bfp :dance:
> 
> I'm going to take the same amount of soy on the same days this cycle rachel, fingers crossed it works again :happydance:

A 30 cycle?!?! Are you kidding me?!?! I would definitely be celebrating that! You deserved that sangria last night, for sure! Woohoooo! :loopy:


----------



## Rachel789

That is a good plan Nat I am sure it will work for you again and I hope it leads to your BFP this time :)

After I take my 6th provera tonight I will officially be more than halfway done with it :wohoo: This is draggin on soooooooo slow but at least the weekend is about here and I will be busy so hopefully I can keep my mind off it until Monday and by then I will be almost done.


----------



## MommyDream

Congrats Brownie!! I hope this is your BFP!!


----------



## cmwilson

Oh brownie I can't wait to see your bfp! Would this be your first? :happydance:


----------



## bnporter81

Diddums said:


> Still no AF Beth? Have you tested recently? Are you still spotting?
> 
> What progesterone cream did you use? Do you reckon it might help bring on af for me? Xx

Diddums, no, still no AF and I only had the spotting those one or two times. The last time I tested was a few days ago and it was still BFN. I use the Happy PMS progesterone cream. I don't know if it would bring AF on for you or not...everyone is different but I know it's helped me before. Its not really meant to be a quick fix so if you use it then I would use it for about 10-14 days and then stop. If you have a lining built up then when you stop it should bring on AF within a few days. Of course I thought that after I stopped my progesterone this time that AF would have showed by now so I have no clue really:wacko:Good luck to you, hon.


seabean said:


> Diddums said:
> 
> 
> Still no AF Beth? Have you tested recently? Are you still spotting?
> 
> What progesterone cream did you use? Do you reckon it might help bring on af for me? Xx
> 
> I was wondering how you were doing too BN...looking at the overall trend this cycle, do you think its possible you have yet to even ovulate?Click to expand...

It's very possible I haven't ovulated yet. I might try testing one more time but I think I'm going to start back doing my OPKs just in case. I don't really have another answer besides that:shrug:


----------



## seabean

seabean said:


> Diddums said:
> 
> 
> Still no AF Beth? Have you tested recently? Are you still spotting?
> 
> What progesterone cream did you use? Do you reckon it might help bring on af for me? Xx
> 
> I was wondering how you were doing too BN...looking at the overall trend this cycle, do you think its possible you have yet to even ovulate?Click to expand...

It's very possible I haven't ovulated yet. I might try testing one more time but I think I'm going to start back doing my OPKs just in case. I don't really have another answer besides that:shrug:[/QUOTE]

I hope you figure it out! Maybe your temps went up b/c of the progesterone cream, since now that you stopped the cream they came back down and still no AF or BFP...just a thought!


----------



## bnporter81

Seabean, maybe so...I don't know. I know I'm frustrated that any other time before when I used my digital smiley face tests, I ovulated after that. It's so frustrating.


----------



## brownie929

Cmwilson, it is my first. I've never had an evap, or a faulty test, not even a shadow of a line!

The first picture is the ICs I took this morning. And the Digital I took about half an hour ago at 8PM!!!!
 



Attached Files:







AMdiptest.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 20









PMdigitest.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Good Luck Brownie!! I sincerely hope this is your month!


----------



## Lisa92881

Yaaaaay congratulations brownie!!! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs.stefka

brownie929 said:


> Cmwilson, it is my first. I've never had an evap, or a faulty test, not even a shadow of a line!
> 
> The first picture is the ICs I took this morning. And the Digital I took about half an hour ago at 8PM!!!!

Well I commented before I saw this...CONGRATS!! Hope you have a H&H 9months!!!


----------



## Diddums

Woop go Brownie!!!!! I hope you have a sticky bean and a very happy and healthy 9 months xxx


----------



## brownie929

Thank you so much, I'm just feeling...very different!


----------



## rmsh1

Yay brownie! Did you have some symptoms??


----------



## cmwilson

Congrats! Happy and healthy 9 months! Did you do anything different this month than others?


----------



## brownie929

It was my second cycle of soy CD3-7 120,120, 160, 160, 200.
Used a mooncup/divacup after BDing. BDed everyday in my fertile period and crossed my fingers as tight as I could.

Didn't and still don't have many symptoms the MAIN one was the nausea in the afternoon/evening. Never had that before.


----------



## mrsc81

Woohoo congrats brownie :happydance:


----------



## bnporter81

OMG...congrats Brownie! You must be so thrilled!:happydance: H&H 9 months to you and little bean:hugs:


----------



## BabyLovesElmo

Yay Brownie!! I'm so happy for you! Have a H&H 9 months!!!! :-D


----------



## brownie929

You ladies are so great, I really hope you can join me soon!


----------



## seabean

yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:hugs::happydance::flower::thumbup:


get ready for some....
:crib::laundry::hangwashing::twingirls::icecream::juggle:


----------



## Rachel789

Congrats Brownie! How exciting! :happydance:


----------



## foquita

congratulations brownie! :hugs: happy and healthy 9 months :cloud9:


----------



## seabean

I swear my thermometer only knows like 3 temperatures this month...I keep getting 97.18, it's ridiculous!


----------



## Rachel789

That happens to me too seabean-It's boring to have to see the same temps all the time!


----------



## rmsh1

How is everyone doing???

10dpo for me today, FF tells me to test on the 10th, but we fly to Rome then, so depending on how I feel, I may test on the 9th, otherwise wait til we are in Rome if AF doesn't show

My LP is normally around 13-14 days, so we will see


----------



## BabyLovesElmo

I'm thinking this is another anovulatory cycle. My temps are jumping all over the place and I *think* that's pretty common when you're body gears up to ovulate but never actually does. Anyone else experience temps like these? My cycles have never been "normal" but never longer than 40 days, I don't know what my body has been up to these past two cycles. When I had all those tests done in January, all the blood word came back normal and no PCOS. I do have that one blood cysts on my left ovary, could that be causing all these problems? I really don't want to take anything unless absolutely necessary, but I'm losing patience with my body. Maybe it's time to see the Dr...arg :growlmad:


----------



## bnporter81

rmsh, your chart is looking good...just keeps on climbing!:happydance: good luck testing!:thumbup:

BLE, I've had temps jump all over the place in the past and i did finally ovulate on those cycles. It was just really really late into my cycle. I've started using a glass thermometer the last several days instead of my digital...my temps have been a lot more steady. I'm starting to wonder if that has made a difference for me:wacko:Good luck and I hope it happens for you soon.


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Good morning ladies!!

So, I am more confused than ever today!! I went to the bathroom this morning and when I wiped there was a little bit of very light pink. I was thinking the with was about to hit so put a tampon in and really didn't think another thing of it. 3 hrs later I went to the bathroom again, and the only thing on my tampon was a little bit of brown cm on the end?? Usually when I start AF, it comes full force and within 1 hour of spotting I have the real deal. This really wasnt spotting, though. Has anyone else had this? I tried looking it up online and didn't find too much useful info. I would like to say this means my BFP is on the way but not too hopeful at this point...


----------



## Diddums

Have you tested recently mrs stefka? Good luck hun xx


----------



## Rachel789

When did you last test and how many BFPs have you seen?


----------



## Rachel789

BLE-Do you know what CD you are really on today? On FF if you go back and input when you started your last AF it will put you are the correct CD on your chart :)


----------



## raventtc

congrats Brownie!! great to see a BFP!!


----------



## BabyLovesElmo

Rachel789 said:


> BLE-Do you know what CD you are really on today? On FF if you go back and input when you started your last AF it will put you are the correct CD on your chart :)

Wow! Changing the start date helps a lot, thank you! I'm on CD74 today and according to FF, if I did ovulate it was around CD67. Interestingly enough, that's when my temp dropped after having a steady rise...so maybe it's right? Last cycle was 82 days and if FF is right and I'm 7dpo today, then the math works out that I'll start again around the same time as before or bfp. Either way, I feel like I have something to look forward to now :happydance:


----------



## bnporter81

Well girls, I have no clue what's going on with my body, but I decided yesterday I was going to start back doing OPKs since apparently I didn't O. yet. I've had some EWCM since yesterday and just now I got a smiley face on my OPK. Of course I had one earlier this cycle and don't think I O'd afterwards but still I've got some hope now. I'm going to test again in a few hours and see if it's still there because last time I didn't keep getting a smiley after about 6 hours so we'll see what happens this time I guess. Keep your FX'd for me ladies...hopefully this time I'll actually O. DH and I BD'd yesterday and probably will tonight or in the morning so hopefully we'll catch the egg this month. 

Oh, and it's also kinda weird because I got my reading back from Cheri yesterday and it said the conception/find out about/birth month was June and a boy. I sure hope she's right about June....would be really cool because my b-day is June 24th:haha:


----------



## BabyLovesElmo

bnporter81 said:


> Well girls, I have no clue what's going on with my body, but I decided yesterday I was going to start back doing OPKs since apparently I didn't O. yet. I've had some EWCM since yesterday and just now I got a smiley face on my OPK. Of course I had one earlier this cycle and don't think I O'd afterwards but still I've got some hope now. I'm going to test again in a few hours and see if it's still there because last time I didn't keep getting a smiley after about 6 hours so we'll see what happens this time I guess. Keep your FX'd for me ladies...hopefully this time I'll actually O. DH and I BD'd yesterday and probably will tonight or in the morning so hopefully we'll catch the egg this month.
> 
> Oh, and it's also kinda weird because I got my reading back from Cheri yesterday and it said the conception/find out about/birth month was June and a boy. I sure hope she's right about June....would be really cool because my b-day is June 24th:haha:

Everything FX'd for you BN! I hope this is your month! :hugs:


----------



## Diddums

Fingers crossed Beth. Hope you ov this time and catch that eggy! :) xxx


----------



## MrsOjo

Congratulations brownie, that's amazing news! I wish you a wonderful pregnancy journey.
Yay, let's see some more BFP's ladies.


----------



## MommyDream

Hope everyone is doing well. I had spottig tonight which is very strange. I wonder if it's from the clomid. Anyone ever heard of spotting from clomid?


----------



## rmsh1

FX bnporter! It is time for your body to O!

Last cycle in my TWW I dreamed of a bfp. Well last night I didn't dream of a bfn or bfp, but I dreamed my temperature plummetted. I was very upset about it and woke up feeling very down! Sometimes I hate dreams! Especially the ones that stick with you for a good while after


----------



## Diddums

Rmsh Excited for you to test! Any symptoms? Xxx


----------



## rmsh1

I had a few days of interesting cramps, none so far today and not many yesterday, so not sure they meant anything. Other than that, nothing!


----------



## foquita

i have high hopes rmsh! :happydance: 

bethany, that's great...i'll be stalking your chart over the next week or two then! i hope you do ovulate this time :D 

i'm going to use OPKs for the first time this cycle, when do i use them? i'm nervous :haha:


----------



## seabean

BN - I hope I join you in the 2week wait...I just got another + OPK too! At least, I think it's +? Check it out below! I hope our bodies O for real this time, no more teasers.


This is one of the super crappy WANFU's. Yesterday it was extremely faint with nothing there and now today's is blaring! I wish I had saved my pee to test another strip, but I wasn't suspecting it to be like this. It's also only 930am...do you think that it was too early to test? It was not FMU, and I have been up for like 3 hours. I guess I will I have to test again later this afternoon and see.


CD29...


----------



## seabean

@Elmo - It's hard to really say whether you O'd or not b/c there aren't a lot of temps prior to that to see what your coverline would be. I hope FF is correct though!

@MD - I have heard of spotting from ovulation when the egg bursts it can sometimes bleed a little. I think it would be a little spot of brown. Was your spotting a lot or a little?

@RMSH - Cramps are a good sign! I can't believe your will power to hold out on testing :)


----------



## rmsh1

seabean your OPK looks positive to me, post the next one you test too, I am sure you will still be surging. I tested three times on my positive day this cycle LOL I wanted to know it was real as I never got a positive last cycle 

I had the weird cramps on 8 and 9dpo. Today we have been for a good long walk, and I have not felt anything at all, and I dont think my chart looks like a bfp chart, but only time will tell. I want the hope to last a few more days, so it is easy for me not to test. Af should be here around Thursday if she is coming, so I will enjoy the bit of hope I have for the next few days


----------



## MommyDream

Good luck rmsh!

Foquita, I take my OPKs right when I get some from work.. Same time everyday if I can and as early as I can. I have heard Lh is highest in the afternoon so it is best to take it then. 

Seabean, I'd say that's positive! Yay... Get BD'ing!


----------



## Rachel789

omg I already started AF today I was so not expecting it. I am due to take my 8th pill of provera tonight and am on a 10 day dose. Last time I started the morning after my last pill-wow I must respond well to this stuff huh? I mean my body never even had the chance to withdrawl from the progesterone each time I can't believe how quick this happens. 

Now my question is do I finish my provera still? I have three pills left, I am due to start clomid on CD 5. I would think I should stop it to give it a chance to get out of my system before starting the clomid. Last time I took provera my dr. instructed me to finish it even if I started bleeding but she didnt say one way or another this time and I am wondering because I am starting the clomid if I should stop it now. I am going to call my dr. tomorrow and ask but what do I do tonight? Should I take it tonight and call her tomorrow and ask? Please help!


----------



## rmsh1

Sorry I have no clue Rachel.... I hope someone else can help

Glad you can plan when to take the clomid now though!


----------



## bnporter81

Rachel, I've never taken it so I have no clue, but I would imagine if it's full flow and not just spotting that it would be okay to stop taking it. Just my 2 cents though. YAY for AF!:happydance:


----------



## cmwilson

Rachel789 said:


> omg I already started AF today I was so not expecting it. I am due to take my 8th pill of provera tonight and am on a 10 day dose. Last time I started the morning after my last pill-wow I must respond well to this stuff huh? I mean my body never even had the chance to withdrawl from the progesterone each time I can't believe how quick this happens.
> 
> Now my question is do I finish my provera still? I have three pills left, I am due to start clomid on CD 5. I would think I should stop it to give it a chance to get out of my system before starting the clomid. Last time I took provera my dr. instructed me to finish it even if I started bleeding but she didnt say one way or another this time and I am wondering because I am starting the clomid if I should stop it now. I am going to call my dr. tomorrow and ask but what do I do tonight? Should I take it tonight and call her tomorrow and ask? Please help!

Rachel - I would take it tonight then call the doc tomorrow. I think it'd be better to take it and stop tomorrow then not take it. When I started spotting I continued to take the Provera. It's up to you! Definitely call the doctor tomorrow though.


----------



## bnporter81

Seabean, yes that OPK does look positive. And you had a really big temp rise this morning, too. I hope your temp keeps going up, hon. Good luck this cycle!:thumbup:

Rmsh, I'm excited for you...I hope you test soon and get your BFP:thumbup:

I've been getting really positive wondfo OPKs today...yet as of 3 hours ago I had an empty circle instead of a smiley face along with the positive OPK stick (yes, I used both at the same time because of the POAS addict that I am). :haha: What in the world is going on with my body?:wacko:I'm going to test again in a couple of hours and hopefully I'll get my smiley face back. Guess I wont know until I see over the next couple of days if my temp goes up:wacko:

Hope everyone is having a good weekend


----------



## bnporter81

Got my smiley face back:happydance:YAY for smilies! FX'd...


----------



## Diddums

Yay Beth! I will def be keeping an eye on your chart. Hopefully temp rise and ov in the next few days!!!

AFM not much to report cd95 and still waiting. I've ordered some emerita pro-gera progesterone cream to use. Hopefully it will arrive by Friday and I will use it for two weeks then stop and hopefully AF will arrive! Xx


----------



## bnporter81

Diddums said:


> Yay Beth! I will def be keeping an eye on your chart. Hopefully temp rise and ov in the next few days!!!
> 
> AFM not much to report cd95 and still waiting. I've ordered some emerita pro-gera progesterone cream to use. Hopefully it will arrive by Friday and I will use it for two weeks then stop and hopefully AF will arrive! Xx

Diddums...good luck with the cream, hon. Oh, and by the way...the first cycle I used the cream I used it for only 8 days and I got a pos. OPK and ovulated instead of getting AF. Keep an eye out.:winkwink:


----------



## MommyDream

Yay for smileys bn!

I'm having a scan tomorrow and will keep you all posted... Pray for eggs!


----------



## MommyDream

Caroline- how is the clomid going for you this cycle?


----------



## cmwilson

MommyDream said:


> Caroline- how is the clomid going for you this cycle?

Oh I'll keep my fingers crossed for some growing eggys!! Let us know! :thumbup:

So far Clomid is going ok. I don't know if I'm imagining it but I feel like every once in a while I feel hot but its not like I'm sweating I just feel hot. I have also had a few headaches and indigestion but I don't know if it's related. I'm just hoping that if these symptoms are real that means it's working this time. Have you had any symptoms from the Clomid? Also my temp is still high, do you think that's weird?


Bethany - Yay for smiley faces! Get to BDing!! :happydance:


----------



## MommyDream

I haven't had any symptoms from the clomid at all! Hope yours mean it's working!


----------



## rmsh1

My temp appears to be dropping :( Don't think this is the month


----------



## mrsc81

Tested today 11dpo, got BFN, a bit early.. but really dont think i am


----------



## Rachel789

mrsc-sorry about the BFN but you are right it is early and your BFP may still be on its way :)

MD-I am excited for your scan, I hope they find some follies growing in there this time.

Bethany-Congrats on the smiley, that is exciting :happydance:

Caroline-Thanks for your input about the provera. I did end up taking another one yesteday and will call my dr today to find out what she wants me to do. I am due to start clomid so I just don't want to take the two too close together. Yesterday I had full flow and again today so I know AF is def here.

I am so excited I get to start clomid on Thursday :happydance:


----------



## Rachel789

rmsh-Your chart stilll is looking good FX'ed for you :)


----------



## seabean

@Rmsh, that's not a big drop at all, you are very much still in!
@cm, hopefully clomid symptoms mean it will work!
@Md, grow follicle grow!
@Mrsc, keep testing, you can't count yourself out so early :)

What is everyone else up to?
I went to the in laws all day yesterday and didn't get the chance to re test an opk until late when we got back. It was about half the color of the test strip...not pos at all. Not sure what to make of it, but I think my AM test really was positive. BD-ING and Waiting for that temp rise now....


----------



## rmsh1

Not much going on here today, feeling blue so haven't even gotten dressed. It's pouring outside too, no idea where summer has gone!

But it is a public holiday and I only have two days of work before we go to Rome, so I am sure I will snap out of my blue soon


----------



## MommyDream

Seabean - I've never had a positive opk... not even close... ever!! haha. Keep BDing!!

mrsc81- stay positive! 11 dpo is early :)

rachel - any news from the doc on what to do about the provera?

rmsh1 - you must be excited about your trip!!!

AFM - I have good Monday morning news! Today they saw a bunch of follicles. They said there were two big ones - 13mm and 18mm. So we should start BD tomorrow night for sure (and for a few days following). He seemed to think I'd be o'ing soon.

I'm going tomorrow morning again so they can say for certain.

I am so excited!!!


----------



## rmsh1

Congrats Mommydream! Get BDing


----------



## bnporter81

Morning everyone....I'm still having positive OPKs and a smiley face this morning so I'm obviously having a longer surge than earlier in the cycle. That gives me a lot of hope this time:thumbup:

Caroline, when I took the soy I had headaches and kind of a hot feeling, too. Especially at night even though I took it right before bed. It's pretty normal and I would say it's good because you know something is going on in there:haha:Good luck!

rmsh, I wouldn't worry too much about that temp drop...it can very easily come back up tomorrow and stay up:thumbup:Hang in there.

mrsc, Hopefully you just tested too early...there's still time to get your BFP:flower:

Rachel, have you talked to the doctor yet about the Provera? I know you're so excited to be starting the clomid.:happydance:

Nat, how are you doing, hon? Hope everything is going good with you...are you going to temp again this cycle?

MD, good luck with ovulation...hope it happens soon for you:thumbup:

Seabean, hope you find out soon that you did indeed ovulate and get to move on to your TWW:flower:


----------



## Rachel789

MD-That is such good news-I am so happy for you yay!! Get BD'ing and catch the egg :)

Bethany/seabean-I hope you see a temp rise in the next day or two :thumbup:

I called the Dr. this morning and told the nurse what happened and she said she will leave a message for the dr. and I would hear back sometime today as to what she wants me to do. So for now I am just waiting to hear back.

Now that I know I am starting clomid so soon I am now starting to worry about if it will work for me. I really hope I have success with it. There is always something to worry about :wacko:


----------



## MommyDream

Bn-yay for positive opks! So exciting!

Rachel- I know what you mean. I worry so much too. This is clomid round 2 for me. Praying it works!

I have so much EWCM. The doc said to start BDing tomorrow night but I almost think we should tonight. But on the other hand Dh is getting really sick of scheduled BD :(. So I don't want to push him tonight. What do you ladies think?


----------



## mrsc81

Rachel - Wont be long now 

Seabean - Looks like your close to your tww 

Rmsh - I know the feeling, ive been in a stonking mood for days :flower:

mommydream - woop for follicles!! 

bnporter - hope this is ovulation!!

Hope all you other ladies are good too :flower:


After i snapped at dh earlier he said "your definately pregnant, women go all hormonal and crazy just like you" :haha:
I said its called pmt - "no.. your pregnant" 
Very weird for him to say something like that.. he is annoying the hell out of me the past 3 days, nothing in particular, just being his usual self! 
Ive been in a foul mood :growlmad: and have been so drained and tired i could of cried yesterday, couldnt go to the gym today just didnt have the energy.
I just know im not pregnant :nope:


----------



## mrsc81

mommydream - i think dont miss an opportunity, it can get stressful bd on demand, but thats just the way its got to be sometimes!


----------



## Rachel789

MD- I was going to ask you about your cm and if you dried up or not but it sounds like you didn't! I hear for some women clomid actually dries them up. I was thinking about trying mucinex or something just in case. Do you use anything?


----------



## MommyDream

Rachel- I didn't take anything at all... We used preseed last night during BD but just externally... That could be part of it... I normally have next to no cm...


----------



## raventtc

hi everyone i feel out of the loop but i have totally been stalking every few days! I am still temp'ing and waiting to o... 

:dust: :dust:


----------



## Rachel789

Hi Raven-I hope you O soon!

I heard back from my drs office and they advised me to go ahead and stop the provera now and start my clomid on Thursday :wohoo: I am so excited to get this going! I also scheduled my scan for the 18th which will be CD 13.


----------



## MommyDream

Good luck Rachel! It's so exciting that so many of us are now moving forward!


----------



## seabean

My Dr called to say that my cd25 progesterone levels from last Friday were low, which is what I expected since I know I didn't o by then. I told her about my pos opk on Sat so we are repeating the Bloods on Wed. I really really hope I o!! If I don't, then its on to 5 days of Provera and clomid/hsg. I hope there isn't a big diff btwn 5 and 10 days. When its just to get AF I don't really care, but I want clomid to work so I want to have the best chance possible!

Hi raven!!!


----------



## Rachel789

Seabean I wouldn't think it matters between 5 and 10 I think all that counts is you get AF and your cycle resets. As I mentioned earlier I took only 7 of my 10 pills this time and AF started I called my dr. and she advised I quit the provera since AF showed. I was expecting AF to take longer to show this time. I am excited she showed early and I can get started sooner than later!


----------



## cmwilson

Rmsh - Don't lose hope! You are still very much in! :thumbup:

Mrsc - 11 DPO is still early! I'm sure you've looked at FF but there are a lot of charts that are negative on 11DPO and are positive on 14DPO. :thumbup:

Rachel - I'm so glad you heard back from the doc! I bet you are so excited to start Clomid! I'm sure it will work for you! I know it's nervewracking, I'm still nervous that it didn't work this month but I'm trying to stay positive. I have my scan on the 14th so only 4 days ahead of you! Hope we both will have lots of follicles growing! :happydance:

Seabean - Hope you get your temp rise tomorrow! That test sure looked positive!! :happydance: As far as Provera I have taken it for 5 days and for 10 days. I didn't find any difference, each time I got AF 4 - 5 days after stopping. :thumbup:

MD - HOORAY! It's kind of crazy how on CD 10 you didn't have anything and then 4 days later you have two big follicles! It gives me hope! I would say as long as your DHs swimmer count is good, I would go at it as much as possible!! :thumbup:

Bethany - Yay for another smiley! I bet this is it for you! BFP here you come! :happydance:

AFM - Last night I woke up three times covered in sweat. It wasn't any hotter in our room in fact the temperature was colder yesterday. Hoping this is a good sign :thumbup: and I hope I'm not just making it up in my head because I want to experience something.


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Well, the witch definitely got me Saturday evening. I have been trying to cope. To be 100% honest it kind of broke my heart that I wasn't pregnant. I know not to get my hopes up too much but in ly heart I felt this month was it. Oh well I guess. On to the next. I am making an appointment to see the doc and get this figured out...

How are you ladies doing!???


----------



## rmsh1

Sorry to hear Mrs Stefka :hugs:

I will be testing tomorrow if no hints AF is on her way. I will be 14 dpo, AF is due on Thursday but I wont be able to test then. So tomorrow it is!


----------



## foquita

sorry the witch got you mrsstefka :hugs: 

I'm really looking forward to seeing your test results rmsh! :D 

caroline and mommydream, everything is sounding positive clomid-wise! :happydance: MD I would definitely seduce your hubby and take advantage of having ewcm :) 

Bethany, I stopped temping during AF because I yelp vaginally but I started again this morning :) and I'm going to give OPKs a bash too I think, what CD should I start them on? 

I'm so excited for you both seabean and Rachel, this is turning into the clomid crew! :happydance: 

mrsc, how many DPO are you? fingers crossed your grumpiness is caused by pregnancy! :D when are you testing? 

AFM I started yelping again this morning and tonight is my last soy 200mg, hopefully I ovulate again this cycle! I'm going to try OPKs too but I don't have high hopes as they seem to have ambiguous results!


----------



## mrsc81

cmwilson - Hope that means something good for you! :thumbup:
mrs.stefka - Sorry the witch got you :hugs:
rmsh1 - Good luck with testing keep us posted :flower:

Well im really fed up and thinking about giving next cycle a rest with ttc, my dh is really getting on my nerves, hes just spent 3 days solid sitting on his bum playing his computer, ive put up with it for so many years and he always says he will change and spend time with me, but it maybe lasts a few days and then hes back to his old ways, i feel lonely and when i talk to him he never listens and has no interest in what im saying, its like he takes me for granted. The other day he told me how content he is with our marriage.. yes because he does nothing and gets to do his own thing! 
Since friday ive felt so exhausted, sunday i tidied all the house, mowed the lawn, weeded the gardens front and back, did 5 loads of washing and drying, walked the 3 dogs, bathed 2 dogs with blow drying etc after, cooked a roast dinner and tidied everything after. I was so tired i felt like crying, and what did he do.. just sat on his ass, yes he goes to work, but the time hes away from there he spends every waking minute on his computer. 
I considered running away today, even if just for a few days to get away :cry:

Sorry for the rant.. just needed to get it out

12dpo BFN, cervix feels slightly open, im sure af will be here in a couple of days


----------



## BabyLovesElmo

mrsc- Sorry you're feeling down today hun. Sometimes taking a break from ttc may actually do the trick, that's how my son was conceived! :hugs:
mres.stefka- :witch: brings a fresh a cycle!
rmsh1- Good luck and let us know!!!

So yesterday, presumably 9dpo, I had major cramping, gas, bloating, and my lower back was killing me all day. I was _really_ starting to believe that FF was right and that this might just be my cycle. Then there's the temp drop this morning, along with my hopes :cry: I'm still crampy right now but not as bad as yesterday. Oh well, at least the :witch: brings a fresh start and I can temp all the way through. If she doesn't show by Saturday, I'll POAS just to be sure but at this point...:nope:


----------



## Rachel789

mrs. stefka-sorry the witch got you :hugs:

mrsc- :hugs: Sorry you are feeling down. I hope you can get things figured out with DH and you guys can come to an understanding so you are both happy :)

BLE-I would keep bd'ing just in case you didn't o yet. I have had FF be wrong and change the date numerous times and you don't have a lot of temps so it could be wrong. 

rmsh-See your temp went up today, I knew it would! Can't wait to hear about your :test: tomorrow

Nat-I hope you have a nice and early o again this cycle :thumbup:

Caroline-I hope that is a good sign! I am sure you will o this time. Do you take your clomid at night? When is your scan?

A couple more days and I will be joining the clomid/soy ladies yay!!


----------



## raventtc

sorry to hear the witch got some of you ladies :hugs:

rmsh1- good luck with testing tomorrow, Fx for you -- your chart looks good!!

afm-- who knows what is going on just temp'ing away and bd every other day, i haven't been doing opk's as often as i should and then when i did some i forgot them and looked at them way past the time limit....going get better with them since its cd20. but ff today told me that my temperature suggests that i o'v between cd9 and cd15 -- i however do not believe this to be true!

:dust:


----------



## MommyDream

Mrs. Stefka-sorry about AF. 

Mrsc81-hugs for you. Darn computers! What is your hubby playing? Sorry he isn't cooperating. 

Caroline- yes! There is hope. My clinic told me that some days they just can't see anything in there and some days they can. Our bodies sometimes feel the need to protect themselves and everything goes into hiding apparently. 

My scan went great this morning. One follicle is 20mm and so they gave me the HCG shot. I should O in 36-48 hours but to start bd tonight for sure. 

I wanted to last night but Dh has come down with a horrible cold and sore throat. Poor guy....


----------



## MommyDream

Good luck with soy Natalie and good job BDing Raven :)


----------



## bnporter81

Hi girls...hope you're all doing okay

Nat, since you had a seemingly normal cycle last time on the soy, I would probably start doing OPKs around CD 12 or so just to make sure you don't miss it. If you were to ovulate around CD 14 or 15 this time then that should give you a couple of days to see a pattern maybe of it getting darker each day. Better safe than sorry:thumbup: Hope this cycle is just as short as your last one, hon.

MrsC, I'm sorry DH is being like that....I've had issues of my own with DH lately in other areas. I know how hard it can be and how hurtful they are to us sometimes. It sounds like you were working your butt off this weekend. I'm sure it would have been nice if he had helped you out at least a little bit or tried to spend time with you afterwards. The computer shouldn't be more important than people. I'll admit I spend a lot of time on the computer, BUT as soon as my DH is home or when we're spending time together doing anything, I won't touch it because I value our time together more. I guess men are just different from us...we actually try to be considerate:dohh: I hope things get better:hugs:

Mrs.stefka, I'm sorry it didn't work out this cycle. Sometimes it's so hard to pick ourselves up after AF shows up. Hang in there and I hope this new cycle brings you something really good:winkwink:

Rachel, YAY! Just 2 more days till Clomid, huh? I know you're sooo excited....I hope it works out for you and you get your BFP from it!:thumbup:

rmsh, your chart is still looking really good! So excited for you testing:happydance: Hope you get your BFP, hon. Good luck!

MD, yay for ovulation! Lots of baby dust and good luck on your upcoming TWW:flower:

AFM, not much change here...I still had a positive last night right before bed so I'll test later and see what happens. Maybe it will be negative later and then I should (hopefully) ovulate later on today or tonight. FX'd.:happydance:

Hope everyone has a great day. Hugs to everyone.


----------



## seabean

MD - pop it like its hot! (that is...the egg, from the ovary)

Sorry for AF Stefka :( :cry:

MrsC, sorry your hubby is on the computer a lot instead of hanging out...you have every right to be annoyed by that, I would be too! My hubby and I got into an epic fight on Sunday and ended up resolving things just fine, but I definitely felt like leaving that night! In the end it was better to stick around and talk it out though. He has some growing up to do in certain areas too, and I feel like a broken record and such a nag sometimes, which I definitely don't like being! :wacko:

In fertility-related news, my temp hasn't gone up yet...the positive OPK was Sunday AM, so do you think I should have ovulated by now if I was going to? I was so crampy bloated and sweaty (eww) yesterday I thought I was going to O for sure. :cry: Dang.


----------



## bnporter81

Seabean, did you take an OPK yesterday to see if it was positive? If one on Monday was positive then the one you had from sunday could have been the LH rising, then Monday going to peak...if that was the case then your LH could have just started going down sometime yesterday and you could possibly still ovulate today. If that was the case then your temp should go up tomorrow. Good luck.:hugs:


----------



## raventtc

mrsc -- sorry to hear of your hubby problems, make sure you tell him how you feel and really tell him, sometime we think they should know when something is wrong or that they are doing somthing that bothers us BUT really they don't!! or just cut the internet for the night and say "oh they must be working on the lines somewhere"......


----------



## seabean

bnporter81 said:


> Seabean, did you take an OPK yesterday to see if it was positive? If one on Monday was positive then the one you had from sunday could have been the LH rising, then Monday going to peak...if that was the case then your LH could have just started going down sometime yesterday and you could possibly still ovulate today. If that was the case then your temp should go up tomorrow. Good luck.:hugs:

It was negative last night, and negative late Sunday night too :nope:

I am super crampy and bloated again today, not sure what is going on but maybe there is still a chance that my body is still trying to ovulate? I've read that some people have LH that rises and then falls more slowly, and will get OPKs that are darker and darker during the days leading up for a surge. While others will get a quick surge up and back down...they might only have a shorter window that the OPK is even positive or close to positive at all. I want to believe I just had a quick surge and that I will O still, but I guess tomorrow's temp will say one way or the other - denial is such a powerful emotion! :dohh:


----------



## bnporter81

Well, I hope you have a big temp increase tomorrow, Seabean. I know how frustrating it all is. I'm still hoping that my positives will go negative today and then tomorrow there will be a temp. increase as well.


----------



## mrsc81

Aww you girls have made me smile :hugs:
Arent men just :dohh:
MD - He plays some kind of modding game, where he makes characters and stuff :wacko:
When he picked me up from the gym on his way home from work, i opened the door and he couldnt wait to say how are you today and give me a kiss.. Then i just laid it on him, told him i felt like running away today and how i think he takes me for granted. He didnt say anything, he never does, when we got home i said maybe its best we dont have a baby as its too much of an inconvenience for you, he said dont be so silly and gave me a hug.
Hes got a week off at the beginning of june so we will be spending some time together then.. i'll make sure of it!!
I guess things are fine now.. 
At least im not feeling totally drained today, felt rubbish past few days.

MD, seabean & bnporter - Good luck with ovulation :happydance:


----------



## Diddums

Seabean I ovulated 36hrs after my positive opk last cycle donuts possible you will ov in the next day or so :) fingers crossed for a temp rise tomorrow morning!

Rmsh so excited for you to test!! Good luk to you and have a fabulous time in Rome :)

Beth you said you ovulated 8 days after using progesterone cream. Was that 8 days after you started using it or 8 days after you stopped? Do you think you would have ov without the progesterone cream? Fingers crossed you ov soon as well! Xxxx


----------



## Diddums

Oops just checked your chart Beth and it was 8 days after you started. What made you start using the cream? Xx


----------



## bnporter81

Diddums said:


> Oops just checked your chart Beth and it was 8 days after you started. What made you start using the cream? Xx

Diddums, I honestly don't know if I would have ovulated if I had started it or not. I figured if it was because of that, that maybe my hormones were kind of imbalanced and maybe that helped:shrug:But I really don't know for sure. I didn't start using the cream to make me ovulate. I was actually trying to end the cycle....I had read many sites saying you could use the cream and stop to bring on AF. I was already at CD 60-something so I just wanted to end it and ended up ovulating instead! Like I said, it can be different for everyone...all I can offer is my personal experience with it. I do hope it works for you, though.:flower: Just make sure if you get pregnant while you're using it that you don't just stop using it until you can see a doctor and get your progesterone levels checked because if you were to stop using it all of the sudden after a BFP you could trigger a miscarriage due to the sudden drop of progesterone. Good luck!:hugs:


----------



## Diddums

Thanks very much Beth :) I'm hoping it will end my cycle!! I should hopefully receive it Thursday/Friday so will start it then. Was thinking of using it for two weeks then stopping it (if no ov or AF) and see whether AF arrives. Does that sound reasonable? 

Sorry To hear about hubby Mrsc. My hubby used to spend all his time on the comp but after multiple arguements and heart to heart he finally understood why that upsets me. Now he's much better :) hope everything works it self out :)

AFM not looking forward to entering CD(triple digits!!!) but I'm 99.9% sure it will happen lol.

Good luck to all those testing and baby dust to all those waiting I ov :) 

Katya xx


----------



## cmwilson

Mrs. Stefka - Sorry about AF. :cry: On to a fresh cycle and more possibilities!

Rmsh - Good luck tomorrow!! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you! :thumbup:

Nat - Good luck with temping again! Hope O comes nice a early again and that you catch the eggy!! :happydance:

Mrsc - I'm sorry about your problems with DH. I know that it can be frustrating. Hubby loves his job so he is always on his computer. Fortunately he is on his lap top so we at least get to be in the same room but sometimes I feel a little neglected too. Hope you sort it out soon.

BLE- Hope your temp goes back up tomorrow! 

Rachel - YAY 2 more days til Clomid! :happydance: You'll have to let me know if you have any side effects. I take my Clomid around 8 pm. My scan is Monday, I'm getting nervous that they won't find anything. :nope:

Raven - Hope you can figure out your cycle soon!

MD - Thanks! I really hope they find something this time! I'm so excited for you! I think this might be it for you!!! :happydance:

Bethany - I hope you O soon! Come on TWW! 

Seabean - Don't lose hope! You may still get your temp rise tomorrow! By the way, your "pop it like it's hot comment" made me LOL! :haha:

Diddums - I've been there, entering in triple digits. :hugs: Hope you can start a new cycle soon!

AFM - Finished my Clomid yesterday so I'm just hoping my little follicles are going to stop being lazy and start growing. Getting nervous that they won't find anything at my appointment on Monday. :wacko:


----------



## Rachel789

Bethany and seabean-I will be stalking your charts tomorrow looking for possible temp rises :)

Caroline-I bet you will O this cycle I think there are many people out there that have no luck with 50 mg but 100 mg does it for them.


----------



## Rachel789

My chart looks so boring but I have really been enjoying this break from temping. I have been sleeping so much better! I will stop being lazy and get back on the temping in a couple days. I will probably start again on CD 5 when I start the clomid.


----------



## rmsh1

BFN


----------



## Diddums

:( sort up hear rmsh. Hugs x. Any AF symptoms? Looking at your chart its possible you ovulated a day it two later so don't give up hope :) xxx


----------



## rmsh1

No no Af symptoms, I have had cramps on and off all through this TWW. I am not 100% sure how long my LP is, I thought it was 13-14 days, but looking at my last cycle, I could actually have ovulated on CD29 both of these long cycles, which means my LP could be 16 days long. I will expect AF by Saturday as that will be CD44, like last cycle. I will not drink any alcohol on this trip to Rome, unless AF shows, and will take one test with me.

This BFN has really bummed me out, I think it just gets worse with every cycle


----------



## foquita

:hugs: rmsh, you're not out yet :hugs: is it tomorrow you're going to rome? 

I've forgotten everything else I was going to write :haha:


----------



## foquita

seabean, your pop it like it's hot comment made me burst out laughing :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## rmsh1

Yes Rome tomorrow, struggling to get through today at work, feel like being sick! Just super disappointed


----------



## mrsc81

rmsh1 - Sorry to hear you got bfn...were all in this together, we will get there :hugs:
Have a nice time in Rome.

Im 13dpo, had a little cramping last night, will test again tomorrow at 14dpo if no af, but im sure af will be here in a day or 2.


----------



## BabyLovesElmo

rmsh1-You're not out yet! Have a safe trip hun and let Rome romance your cares away for a while. Keep us posted! :hugs:

My temp went up a bit more today, but it's all over the place in general so it's anyone's guess what's going on. Just the same, I'll be testing on Saturday which will be CD80 and 14dpo according to FF. Other than cramping, the only other 'symptom' I notice is odd cm. Usually I'm bone dry before af, but lately I'm going back and forth between creamy and sticky (tmi?). Like with us all, time will tell!


----------



## raventtc

rmsh -- sorry to hear :hugs: enjoy your trip to Rome!!! and get lost in the love there cause your not out yet.

afm - nothing new, kinda boring i guess but hey it is what it is. Rainy day here is gonna make for a slow day and yesterday i started to get a headache that turned aweful (thinking this is my sign o is coming) its a bit milder right now and hope it stays that way of goes away all together.


----------



## bnporter81

rmsh,so sorry....I know how depressing that one line is. I agree with Diddums, it looks like you might have ovulated around CD 30? Nothing definite, but I wouldn't give up just yet. Your temps are still looking good, too, so hang in there. I hope you get to feeling better:hugs:

Diddums, yes, that sounds good to me. If you have a lining to shed then after a couple weeks of using it and stopping, it should bring on AF. Hope it works for you:thumbup:

How are the clomid ladies doing? How is coming along for you?

I'm getting soooo frustrated with my body. I had 2 and a half days of positive IC tests and clearblue digital smiley tests. They finally went negative last night right before bed so I thought, good...I'll probably ovulate during the night and wake up to a temp rise. Nope, my temp is staying around the same area it's been for the last week. Now I don't know if my body tried to ovulate again and failed or if I won't get a temp rise till tomorrow....I'm just so depressed over it this morning. I thought for sure after all of those veeeerrrrry dark OPKs I was getting that I would have ovulated afterwards:cry:I just don't know.

Hope everyone has a better day than what I'm having....hugs


----------



## bnporter81

Hmmm, well I just put in my stats for today on FF and it gave me dotted crosshairs back to stupid CD 19 again:dohh:Aaaarrrrgghhhhh!! I know I didn't ovulate then!


----------



## MommyDream

Rmsh-sorry about the bfn. 

Seabean and foquita... LOL to pop it like to hot. I've been trying :)

Mrsc81-sounds like your Dh loves you very much. Sometimes men can just be silly. Hehe

I have a positive opk yesterday. First time ever!


----------



## Rachel789

Rmsh- :hugs: Hang in there I agree with the others it could still be too early as you may have o'ed a little later. Enjoy your trip to rome!

Bethany-Your temp you put in today is your highest in the past 11 days. I personally think you may have o'ed yesterday. A lot of times it takes 2-3 days for your temp to rise significantly. I bet it goes up again tomorrow! If not then maybe you tried and failed to o but I am hoping you actually did this time. :)


----------



## Rachel789

MD- YAY for + OPK! :happydance:

I saw you mentioned you got a trigger shot for O. Do you know why the dr. may decide to do that instead of letting you o naturally? If the follicle is a certain size wouldn't you o anyways? I am just curious how that works and if that is something my dr. may offer.


----------



## Rachel789

raventtc said:


> rmsh -- sorry to hear :hugs: enjoy your trip to Rome!!! and get lost in the love there cause your not out yet.
> 
> afm - nothing new, kinda boring i guess but hey it is what it is. Rainy day here is gonna make for a slow day and yesterday i started to get a headache that turned aweful (thinking this is my sign o is coming) its a bit milder right now and hope it stays that way of goes away all together.

Do you think it is possible you o'ed on CD 19? I see you had ewcm and your temp has gone up the past two days. Have you been taking opks?


----------



## MommyDream

Good question Rachel. I am not sure why they did the trigger shot. I guess to be sure and sync up timing of intercourse. Other than that, I'm not sure. 

Bethany- I agree win Rachel that you could have o'd! Maybe your temp will rise hai tomorrow. Fingers crossed!


----------



## bnporter81

Thanks Rachel and MD...I really hope it stays up tomorrow. This cycle has been such a hard one for me and I'm about ready to give up. I need for something good to happen:wacko:

Raven, I agree with Rachel, it looks like you could have ovulated on CD19. Fx'd for you, hon!


----------



## bnporter81

There, I took off my OPKs from earlier in the cycle when I obviously didn't O...so now there's no crosshairs. Hopefully I'll get some back in a few days:thumbup:


----------



## raventtc

Rachel789 said:


> raventtc said:
> 
> 
> rmsh -- sorry to hear :hugs: enjoy your trip to Rome!!! and get lost in the love there cause your not out yet.
> 
> afm - nothing new, kinda boring i guess but hey it is what it is. Rainy day here is gonna make for a slow day and yesterday i started to get a headache that turned aweful (thinking this is my sign o is coming) its a bit milder right now and hope it stays that way of goes away all together.
> 
> Do you think it is possible you o'ed on CD 19? I see you had ewcm and your temp has gone up the past two days. Have you been taking opks?Click to expand...

I did do an opk monday but forgot to check it after 5min (got busy and forgot it) so an hour later i looked at it while i threw it away and it looked + but it was dry....well if i put a higher temp in on ff it gives me crosshairs at cd19 so you are right it does now look like i o'd on cd19!! My temps are so different now temp'ing vagnially this morning i took it both ways...crazy lady here...and it was 97.60 mouth and 98.17 vaginally when i look back on my chart from last month 2dpo was the same temp..., i took an opk last night and it was - guess i can add that to my chart now --


----------



## raventtc

bn- Fx for you to get those crosshairs back!! :hugs: Sending good thoughts and higher temp's in the am to you 
:dust:


----------



## mrsc81

I got creamy pink cm when i wiped earlier and ive started cramping, so guess af be here soon, im not too down beat, as its what i expected.
It means im one cycle closer to my bfp!!

I also found the 'pop it like its hot' very amusing :haha: 
Hope your popping bnporter!! And MD i hope this means youve popped! :happydance:


----------



## bnporter81

Thanks mrsc...I know I need to be popping something! LOL:rofl:


----------



## Diddums

Yay my progesterone cream arrived so I'm going to start using it now :) two weeks then one week off. If no AF then another two weeks! Fingers crossed :)


----------



## bnporter81

Good luck Diddums...FX'd for you:flower:


----------



## cmwilson

Sorry for the BFN Rmsh. :hugs: You're in til the witch shows! Enjoy your time in Rome!

Raven - Your chart looks like you may have Od to me! Hope your temp stays up!

Bethany - I'm sorry you are feeling down but don't give up hope! Maybe you are Oing today and your temp will go up tomorrow! :thumbup: To answer your question, Clomid is going ok, just hoping my follicles are responding to the Clomid this time and that they are growing. I go back and forth between feeling really positive and really negative. I guess we'll see! :shrug:

Congrats on the pos. Opk MD! That's a good feeling. The only positive I had was a false positive, I want the real thing! :growlmad:

Rachel - One more day til Clomid!!!:happydance:

Mrsc - Sorry it seems like AF is here but a new cycle bring new possibilities!!

Nothing new here. Do you ladies think it's weird that my temp hasn't gone back down yet? The weather has been slightly warmer but not by that much, do you think that would still have an effect?


----------



## bnporter81

Thanks Caroline:hugs:I really hope I do see a temp increase tomorrow....as far as your Clomid goes, do you have to go back to the doc for them to check and see how they're developing? I'm sure everything is coming along well and I hope this dosage works for you this cycle and you O. soon:thumbup:


----------



## cmwilson

bnporter81 said:


> Thanks Caroline:hugs:I really hope I do see a temp increase tomorrow....as far as your Clomid goes, do you have to go back to the doc for them to check and see how they're developing? I'm sure everything is coming along well and I hope this dosage works for you this cycle and you O. soon:thumbup:

Yes I have to go in for a scan on Monday, CD 14. I guess if they don't find something I may go in again on Cd 18. That's what they did last time. Hope I won't have to because they'll see a big follicle on Cd 14! :thumbup:


----------



## rmsh1

Thanks for your support everyone :hugs:

Will update you all next week, off to the airport now


----------



## MommyDream

rmsh1 said:


> Thanks for your support everyone :hugs:
> 
> Will update you all next week, off to the airport now

:hugs: have a great trip!


----------



## bnporter81

Have a good and safe trip, rmsh!


----------



## foquita

have an amazing time in rome rmsh! :hugs:


----------



## Diddums

rmsh1 said:


> Thanks for your support everyone :hugs:
> 
> Will update you all next week, off to the airport now

Have a fantastic time in Rome! We loved it when we went last year :) xx


----------



## raventtc

Enjoy your trip rmsh!!


----------



## seabean

Bon Voyage!

A little bit 'o temp rise for me this AM :blush: 

Do you guys think it's OK to discard a few temps that I know are wrong? One was after drinking/road race and was super high. The other was taken when I slept in one AM and was also high. I feel like I'm cheating to make my chart look better, because it's so scattered looking otherwise. :shrug: Probably not a big deal.


----------



## MommyDream

Seabean, I don't feel like its a big deal... I take out temps that I know are wrong.

The overall pattern will still be there and you can always put the temps back if you feel like something is wrong ... Just to see the result!


----------



## raventtc

Seabean you can take them out and maybe leave the temp in the comments section on the bottom in case you need to re-add them or anything...but totally get wanting you chart to look a certain way this am i took my temp and didn't think it was high enough for ff so i took it again and of course same temp....but ff liked it anyway!! 

:dust:


----------



## seabean

Thanks raven & MD - raven congrats on the crosshairs!!! Playing around on FF, I will only get mine if I have temp rises the next 2 days.


----------



## silmarien

Hi guys, seems like I missed a lot. Any BFPs? I HOPE SO!

How is everyone doing? Hope things have been going well.

My rash turned out to be eczema, a nasty case of it, but steroid cream worked pretty well. My internet hasn't been working for a week (SO PISSED) so that's why I've been gone. Sorry bout that. 

I had a 16 day cycle (I think...), and then in this cycle, I ovulated CD6 or 7, while I was still spotting! MY BODY IS CRAZY!

Anyway, I'm 4DPO. I checked my cervical position, and my mucus was EGG WHITE THICK, low soft and closed, the mucus with a tiny bit of blood in it. Just a tiny tiny bit. 

I'll post the picture - sorry if that's gross, but do you think this is a bad sign? :blush:

Implantation bleeding? An 11 day cycle? I'm really kinda nervous about this one, I don't want an early miscarriage. I'd cry for days, literally. I never spot mid-cycle, and I ovulated 4 days ago!

:wacko::cry:

PS If you click on the pictures you can see bigger versions.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0514.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 6









IMG_0522.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Diddums

Oooo one of my hospital appointments has arrived. Either the dietician or fertility specialist. Fingers crossed its for the fertility specialist!! Will report back when I get home :)


----------



## Diddums

Sorry silmarien im not sure. I only get spottin I day before AF so can't comment. If you don't usually get spotting it could be either late ovulation bleed or implantation bleed although it's quite early? It's redish in colour so not sure. I can't remebwr whether you said you temp or not? If you do do you have a chart? Xx


----------



## MommyDream

Good luck Diddums!!

Silmarien - I'm not sure either... sorry.

My temp is trending down... I should have o'd yesterday or today maybe....? Weird!


----------



## Rachel789

MD-I bet you O today so get BD'ing!

seabean-It looks like you may have finally o'ed on your own yay!! If you don't get your BFP this cycle are you still going to take clomid next cycle or are you going to see if your body has figured things out finally?


----------



## silmarien

Diddums said:


> Sorry silmarien im not sure. I only get spottin I day before AF so can't comment. If you don't usually get spotting it could be either late ovulation bleed or implantation bleed although it's quite early? It's redish in colour so not sure. I can't remebwr whether you said you temp or not? If you do do you have a chart? Xx

I do have a BBT calendar. I'll post it - I did get a temp spike on O day. My temps tend to be all over the place, but my blood test results were normal.

Taken May 1, CD1:
FSH - 3.7
LH - 12.0
Estradiol - 22.4
Progesterone - 0.3
 



Attached Files:







BBT 2012-05-09.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## foquita

silmarien, your LH to FSH ratio is over 2:1 and that indicates PCOS, did the doctor not tell you that? :( my LH was 15 and my FSH was 5 and that's what led to them diagnosing me :( 

glad your excema is getting sorted out! I've heard excema is agony :(


----------



## foquita

seabean, I would have taken those out too I think! I'm really wishing that you've ovulated!!! that would be so unbelievably amazing :dance:


----------



## silmarien

foquita said:


> silmarien, your LH to FSH ratio is over 2:1 and that indicates PCOS, did the doctor not tell you that? :( my LH was 15 and my FSH was 5 and that's what led to them diagnosing me :(
> 
> glad your excema is getting sorted out! I've heard excema is agony :(

I understand my FSH and LH levels were over 2:1, but I was 4 days away from the LH surge. Wouldn't that have skewed the test results for LH upwards? Also, I just quit Yaz in March - FSH and LH could be skewed because of wonky hormones after coming off the pill, not PCOS...right? 

I need to see an OBGYN. Sigh. Made an appointment.

Also thanks for the well wishes with the eczema. It wasn't bumpy or gross, just weird raised totally red rashes like sunburn that hurt like a mofo, like ALL over my right leg, shoulders, back, and ear. NOT SEXY :haha:

ETA: Also, no, my doctor is horrible about followups, so no, he didn't say anything. I don't think he would know - he's a primary care doc, so OBGYN stuff isn't his expertise.


----------



## bnporter81

Diddums, hope it went well...FX'd for you:flower:


----------



## silmarien

Just read about PCOS and FSH:LH ratio - it's not an absolute that if your FSH:LH is 3:1 that you definitely have PCOS. I'm getting it checked out, but still. My Estrogen isn't elevated. Didn't get testosterone tested. 

Also, I was 4 days from peak LH. That would lead to elevated levels. 

I'm not trying to deny I MIGHT have PCOS, but saying I have PCOS based solely on my FSH:LH levels isn't enough for a firm diagnosis. And just to note - it's BARELY 3:1, and many docs say OVER 3:1 is a PCOS indicator.

I think it's the Yaz. But I could be wrong, which is why I'm taking your advice Foquita and going to the OBGYN. Thanks for letting me know about that!

ETA: Also, progesterone was normal. Wouldn't it be abnormal for PCOS? 

I have no symptoms of PCOS. Is it possible to have zero symptoms of PCOS and still have it?


----------



## silmarien

Oh, and GOOD LUCK Diddums! 

Dust to you!
:dust:


----------



## raventtc

Silmarien -- i don't know what is going on with your cycles? I think that if you just came off bc then that is why your cycles are all over the place it takes some time sometimes for you body to get back into a regular flow. I think you need to talk to your doctor about these issues too, but give your body a chance to get used to your hormones.


----------



## silmarien

Okay, here is a PCOS symptom list I found. The only one I suffer is depression, and I had that while on the birth control pill (which is used to treat PCOS and suppresses it's effects), and my family history of mental illness is what caused recurrent depression, IMHO, 4/4 grandparents, and both parents have depression/anxiety (and none have PCOS). So I'm confused as to why I'd have PCOS suddenly now, when as a teenager I had zero symptoms. I had a normal menstrual period, no PCOS symptoms for 8 years before starting the pill. It was regular - 30-33 days per month, no heavy bleeding, no horrid menstrual cramps, no acne, no hair loss.

https://women.webmd.com/tc/polycystic-ovary-syndrome-pcos-symptoms
"*Symptoms*

Polycystic ovary syndrome (PCOS) symptoms tend to start gradually. Often, hormone changes that lead to PCOS start in the early teens, after the first menstrual period. Symptoms may be especially noticeable after a weight gain.

With PCOS, you may have only a few symptoms or many symptoms. It is common for PCOS symptoms to be mistaken for other medical problems.
Early symptoms

Early symptoms of PCOS include:


Few or no menstrual periods camera. This can range from less than nine menstrual cycles in a year (more than 35 days between cycles) to no menstrual periods.2 Some women with PCOS have regular periods but are not ovulating every month. This means that their ovaries are not releasing an egg each month.
 Heavy, irregular vaginal bleeding. About 30% of women with PCOS have this symptom.3
 Hair loss from the scalp and hair growth (hirsutism) on the face, chest, back, stomach, thumbs, or toes. About 70% of women in the United States with PCOS complain of these hair problems caused by high androgen levels.4
 Acne and oily skin, caused by high androgen levels.
 Depression or mood swings.

Living with PCOS symptoms can affect your sense of well-being, sexual satisfaction, and overall quality of life. This too can lead to depression.5 For more information, see the topic Depression or Depression in Children and Teens.

*Gradual symptoms*

PCOS symptoms that may develop gradually include:


Weight gain or upper body obesity (more around the abdomen than the hips). This is linked to high androgen levels.4
 Male-pattern baldness or thinning hair (alopecia). This is linked to high androgen levels.
 Repeat miscarriages. The cause for this is not known. These miscarriages may be linked to high insulin levels, delayed ovulation, or other problems such as the quality of the egg or how the egg attaches to the uterus.
 Inability to become pregnant (infertility). This is because the ovaries are not releasing an egg (not ovulating).
 Symptoms of too much insulin (hyperinsulinemia) and insulin resistance, which can include upper body weight gain and skin changes, such as skin tags or dark, velvety skin patches under the arm, on the neck, or in the groin and genital area.
 Breathing problems while sleeping (obstructive sleep apnea). This is linked to both obesity and insulin resistance.2


High blood pressure may be more common in women who have PCOS, especially if they are very overweight. Your doctor will check your blood pressure.

The most common reasons that first bring women with PCOS to a doctor include:


Menstrual problems.
 Male-type hair growth (hirsutism) on the face and body.
 Infertility.
 Weight gain or upper body obesity."


----------



## silmarien

raventtc said:


> Silmarien -- i don't know what is going on with your cycles? I think that if you just came off bc then that is why your cycles are all over the place it takes some time sometimes for you body to get back into a regular flow. I think you need to talk to your doctor about these issues too, but give your body a chance to get used to your hormones.

Yeah, I think you're right. I just wish I were one of those lucky women who get pregnant straight away off the pill. :( I'm impatient and I want a baby SO MUCH, it hurts every cycle I fail and AF comes. I know, everyone feels the same way here. But it doesn't make it any easier. :(:(:(


----------



## seabean

Rachel789 said:


> MD-I bet you O today so get BD'ing!
> 
> seabean-It looks like you may have finally o'ed on your own yay!! If you don't get your BFP this cycle are you still going to take clomid next cycle or are you going to see if your body has figured things out finally?

I don't know what I would do next if I actually just ovulated but don't get my BFP. I guess I would still be in shock that I actually ovulated! :happydance: I am honestly terrified of having twins, so I think if I really did O on my own, I would give my cycle another chance naturally before going back to the clomid route. Although if I didn't really O this cycle on my own, then BRING ON THE CLOMID! :haha:


----------



## seabean

Silmarian - for CD1 blood levels, your LH:FSH ratio seems off. The others seem fine though. Also, your BBT doesn't sound like a very reliable indcator of ovulation since you said you don't take it first thing in the AM and they are all over the place - therefore, keep BD-ing just in case!

Also, many of the ladies in our thread w/ PCOS don't necessarily have too many items on that list of symptoms. Progesterone isn't associated w/ PCOS. It's mainly the LH:FSH ratio, testosterone, and ultrasound that ends up diagnosing it, although there isn't a clear cut way to diagnosis it. Either way, it's great that you got an appt to figure it out, b/c the frequent spotting and super short cycles doesn't sound very fun at all. :(


----------



## Diddums

Thanks everyone. My appointment is booked for 29th May!!!!! So excited and scared at the same time. 

Silmarien I had a blood test a month ago and my LH was 10.1 and fsh 5 giving me a ratio of 2:1. Dr said that along with my scan it confirmed my PCOS appointment. It is possible your elevated level is due to you ovulating but it's worth getting it checked out in case it is picks or something else :) xxx how long is your LP usually? Xx


----------



## silmarien

Good luck seabean!

@Diddums - Mine was high because I was about to spike, I think, but I'd like to see the levels at a different point in my cycle (maybe luteal phase) to make sure everything is okay. I'm terrified of a scan, but I'll do it if it'll lead to treatment and possible conception. I'd do ANYTHING (morally good, lol) to have a baby. I'm not denying PCOS, just saying that one blood test can't diagnose me with PCOS, esp when my LH was spiking 4 days after that blood test.

I appreciate all of your insights and well wishes. I'm used to having 73 day cycles and such so this crazy 16 day stuff is ridiculous. My LP WAS 17 days (measured it years ago when I'd been off BC for some time, was thinking about having kids back then), but now, all bets are off it seems. If I O'd on CD 6-7, the estimate would be a 23-24 day cycle (though the OPK kit that came with the info sheet said start testing CD5 for a 26 day cycle, I doubt my LP is 20-21 days long!).

I just hope my LP is long enough to allow this possible zygote to implant successfully, and to carry a healthy baby to term. I worry that if I get a BFP now, I'll miscarry because of my crazy cycles. I hope not because an angel baby would break my heart. I also worry about not ovulating at all, and that my LH spike was just a tease. 

I know I ovulated on CD 6 or 7 because I took a Wondfo OPK, then confirmed with an CBFM OPK and got a smiley face, which was a huge thrill for me because catching my LH spike is REALLY hard, because it is hard to catch for me for some reason. I usually just get ghost lines or faded lines no matter when I try. 

Also, another factor in catching the LH surge is that I have really horrible sleeping patterns - I have terrible, terrible insomnia and even Ambien CR + Flexeril + Xanax don't work often. Also problem with BBTing.

So that could be why my chart looks so weird - I wake up at different times and often after 2 hours sleep, and I'm sure that screws with my BBT charting.

I hope you ladies have better luck with BFPs than I do! GOOD LUCK TO YOU ALL and baby dust

:dust:
:dust:
:dust:


----------



## Diddums

Fair enough silmarien. I think your LP should be long enough. anything over 10-12 days would be able to easily sustain pregnancy I believe. How long have you been temping? Hope this is your cycle but if not at least it's shorter than your 73 day cycle! Would love a 25/26 day cycle lol xx


----------



## Rachel789

silmarien-why are you scared to get a scan? Scans are easy nothing to be scared of. you will be getting tons of them when you get your BFP one day :)


----------



## Diddums

Any ladies in the uk who are ttc I came across this PDF as it was an interesting read. It's the NICE guidelines on fertility treatments :) 

https://www.nice.org.uk/nicemedia/live/10936/29271/29271.pdf


----------



## mrsc81

CD1 for me, seems my cycles are getting about a day shorter each cycle


----------



## Rachel789

Sorry AF showed mrsc but that is good that your cycle seems to be shortening a bit. I hope the next is even better and ends in a BFP!


----------



## Diddums

Sorry to hear Mrsc :( onto another cycle and closer to your bfp. 

AFM my cervix is all o a sudden very low and firm and I think I've had a tiny weeny bit of spotting - some pink strands in the cm but not on paper. Hoping this is the beginning of AF!!!! 

Xx


----------



## seabean

Diddums said:


> Sorry to hear Mrsc :( onto another cycle and closer to your bfp.
> 
> AFM my cervix is all o a sudden very low and firm and I think I've had a tiny weeny bit of spotting - some pink strands in the cm but not on paper. Hoping this is the beginning of AF!!!!
> 
> Xx

I had a 90+ day long cycle in Nov/Dec/Jan and that's how mine AF finally started! Kind of tinted CM that took a few days to evolve into spotting/lighter/heavier flow. Eventually your estrogen levels just can't maintain the lining that it built up over this whole time. Good luck that this is your body finally resetting!!


----------



## Diddums

Thanks seabean. I'm hoping that's the case for me! Hubby an I will have some fun tonight as in the past that's always sped thing up lol. Really hope I start AF in the next day or so as I can get a round of soy in before my fertility appointment!! So excited lol. I wonder whether the knowledge that I ha been referred and my appointment made me destress and finally get AF? Or maybe the two days worth of progesterone cream? Either way AF all he way for me!!! Hehe don't think you can tell I'm excited! :happydance:


----------



## Rachel789

Yayy for AF diddums :happydance:

I just took my first clomid, Come onnnnnnnnnnnn ovaries lets get something going at a decent time for once please!!!


----------



## Diddums

Yay for clomid Rachel :) hope you produce a nice strong egg and a sticky bean :) have you tried soy?

Will def be trying it in 3-4 days if AF arrives tomorrow :) xx

Ps does anyone else dislike the new way the thanks button works?


----------



## raventtc

glad to hear that af might be on her way for you Diddums!!

mrsc -- :hugs: af came but glad that your cycles are getting shorter!

rachel -- woohoo for clomid!!!

it took me forever to log on tonight! whatever BnB was doing earlier has messed up my log in :(


----------



## MommyDream

Sorry about AF mrsc81! I hope this next cycle is your lucky one. Do you have any plans to do anything differently?

Yay for clomid Rachel! Keep us posted with how it goes. 

Diddums-hopefully AF is on the way so you can get regulated again.....

I had another positive opk today but I think that is the HCG shot perhaps. I have a scan tomorrow morning to see if I've o'd.


----------



## cmwilson

:Seabean - I've discarded a few temps over my few cycles. I don't think that would be a problem. I hope this is you Oing naturally. I wouldn't really want twins either from Clomid but I'd just be happy to have any mature follicles at all. Haha I would like to have you as a Clomid buddy though! :winkwink:

MD - I'm sure you're Oing today that 20mm follicle is just taking its time! You'll get your temp rise tomorrow! BD away! :happydance: Good luck with your scan tomorrow!

Silmarien - I'm not sure what to tell you about your cycles but I would definitely check with your doc about the PCO/PCOS. I have PCO and the only symptom I have besides the cysts on my ovaries is long annovulatory cycles so you never know.

Diddums - Hooray for your doctors appointment! It'll be here before you know it! 

Mrsc - Sorry AF is here but a fresh cycle means new possibilities! Are you going to do anything new this cycle?

Rachel - Yay for your first Clomid :happydance:! Let me know if you get any side effects!
!


----------



## silmarien

Diddums said:


> Thanks everyone. My appointment is booked for 29th May!!!!! So excited and scared at the same time.
> 
> Silmarien I had a blood test a month ago and my LH was 10.1 and fsh 5 giving me a ratio of 2:1. Dr said that along with my scan it confirmed my PCOS appointment. It is possible your elevated level is due to you ovulating but it's worth getting it checked out in case it is picks or something else :) xxx how long is your LP usually? Xx

LP is usually 15-17 days (tested back when I was off BC for awhile and was thinking of TTCing).

Checked my cervix later today and fingers came out bloody as hell. 10 day cycle. I'm crying because I'd give anything for a 40 day cycle right now. I just want to get pregnant like a normal person (people get knocked up ALL THE TIME by accident, but when DH and I do everything right my body fucks it up).

How can I go from 72 day cycles to 10 days? This isn't even irregular, this is ridiculous. There's nothing an OBGYN can even do to delay periods without birth control and I REFUSE to take birth control EVER, EVER again. I'm never going through this BS again. It devastates me every single time.

Would taking Vitex do this? I only take 400-800mg per day. And I cut back after O day. I don't understand why my body is doing this. I hate having periods every 10 days. 

:cry: :cry: :cry:

I hope one of you ladies gets a BFP, it would cheer me up. :(

ETA: Yeah it could be implantation bleeding but it's 99% unlikely this early. I'll never get a BFP. :cry:


----------



## silmarien

Rachel789 said:


> silmarien-why are you scared to get a scan? Scans are easy nothing to be scared of. you will be getting tons of them when you get your BFP one day :)

I'm afraid of the HSG and the ultrasound where they insert the camera into the cervix. Not the regular ultrasounds.


----------



## Diddums

I don't know whether Vitex can do that silmarien but I wouldn't have thought so. I believe vitex gradually over time rebalances hormones which is why it helps to regulate hormones. I don't know anything past that sorry :( lots of hugs for you though xxxx


----------



## silmarien

Just an update - bleeding was only ever spotting at best - only needed the thinnest pantyliner available. It stopped, and when I check my CP less blood is coming out. Implantation bleeding? The blood was brown-red, not BRIGHT red or light pink - read somewhere that brownish is okay, red is bad. 

I hope I'm pregnant this month (I know, we all do), but I'm so worried I'll miscarry before I even miss my period. :(

I can handle waiting every 30-50 days until knowing if I'm pregnant or not but these 10 and 16 day cycles have me in tears. I WILL NOT TAKE BIRTH CONTROL TO REGULATE MY CYCLES AND MY OBGYN CAN SHOVE THE SPECULUM WHERE THE SUN DON'T SHINE IF SHE TRIES TO MAKE ME.

Thanks for the support. I'll keep you guys posted, if anyone cares. I'm a weirdo in here - I was prepared for 50 day cycles every month, then I get a 32, 16, and a 10?! I should be in the "Short cycles support group" whose sole member would be me :haha:

I hope the OBGYN does the HSG, the ultrasounds, ALL of it, to make sure I am ovulating and healthy. I'll try for YEARS if it takes it, I want a baby so much.

Good luck to everyone!

:dust:


----------



## mrsc81

Congrats on your appointment diddums!

Im not planning to do anything different this cycle, only switching my vitamins from sanatogen mother to be, to optimum nutrition opti-women, its got all the same vitamins and more, including a little soy and vitex.

This will be cycle 6 using cbfm and it states if you havent got pregnant after 6 cycles you should see your doctor, so after this cycle i will be going to see my doc, by which time i will have been ttc about 10mths, although she will think its 11mths as i told her i started ttc july when it was august.


----------



## raventtc

question for you ladies -- so this am i took my temp as usual and it was 97.73 i thought that wouldn't/couldn't be right so i did it again 97.86 now that is strange so of course crazy lady me does it again and its 97.73 so i listed on ff the 97.73 temp and lost my crosshairs of course??!! just hope that tomorrow will bring a higher temp and i get them back. What temp would you all use? i didn't move at all in between each temp they were all back to back?


----------



## Diddums

The spotting appears to be stopping :(


----------



## bnporter81

MD and Seabean...looks like you girls have O'd. YAY! Congrats!

Diddums, AF may very well start very soon. I think the spotting is a good sign. Your body is definitely doing something and that's always a good thing! FX'd for you that AF or ovulation happen soon!

Rachel, how is the Clomid going so far?

Raven, that has happened to me several times and I go with the higher temp because I figure it wouldn't pick up on that higher reading unless there was a reason for it. Don't remember if you temp orally or vaginally, but maybe the lower temp was a result from it not positioned quite as deep or the right spot in the mouth.

Mrsc, sorry AF showed but at least you've got a new cycle...hopefully things continue to improve and shorten for you!

Silmarien, I have no clue about your cycles...hopefully an appointment will bring some answers for you! I know it must be very frustrating!


----------



## Rachel789

Diddums said:


> Yay for clomid Rachel :) hope you produce a nice strong egg and a sticky bean :) have you tried soy?
> 
> Will def be trying it in 3-4 days if AF arrives tomorrow :) xx
> 
> Ps does anyone else dislike the new way the thanks button works?

No I have not tried soy but I was going to if I didn't get clomid.

I also very much dislike this new "Thanks" system it is silly to redirect for that.

I just saw your post that said your spotting has stopped. I am sorry to hear that :(


----------



## Rachel789

Yay for O seabean and MD!! MD you had a really nice temp increase today :wohoo:

Bethany-Do you think you o'ed? Have you taken anymore opks lately?

Raven-I am guilty of taking my temp multiple times too sometimes. I find it is best though as to not confuse things in the future and just take it once. I never know what temp to enter when I do that. :shrug:

So far I don't think I have really had side effects from the clomid but I am not sure if maybe it will take more than one pill to see them. I did wake up a couple times last night feeling a little hot but nothing too crazy. Caroline and MD-What kind of side effects have you had and when did you notice them?


----------



## bnporter81

Rachel, from the way my temps look, I haven't O'd. My OPKS have been totally negative for the last few days. Really weird though I woke up this morning like I always do, went to the bathroom and was going to wake my DD up for school and all of the sudden out of nowhere had these really sharp, ovary pains, I guess you'd call them. I've never really had anything like that before. The pain was pretty bad for about 30 minutes and now it's almost totally gone. Just a little bit of a dull lingering pain when I'm active, but it makes me wonder what in the world it is? I don't know if they were strong pains because I'm going to release an egg?....but then again my OPKs are totally negative and have been for the last few days. Maybe my surge is over but the egg is just now popping out? Or a cyst maybe? Annoying because I don't know what it is


----------



## seabean

MD - I LOVE YOUR TEMP RISE! There is no doubt that you popped it like it's HOT. :haha:

My gradual rise so far makes me so nervous that it's going to go back down any day and show that I didn't actually ovulate! :( Thank GOODNESS I have a progesterone blood draw today. I was supposed to get it yesterday but I had to work from home. I really hope that it's high this time and that I really did o!

Silmarian - with your really short cycles, I honestly don't think it sounds like you have been ovulating. Positive OPKs only indicate that LH is high, not that you will really ovulate (trust me on that!).


----------



## Rachel789

hmmmm I am not sure what that could mean. Hopefully like you said it is the egg finally getting out. I hope something happens for you ASAP! You may have said before so I am sorry if I forgot but have you been to the dr. yet about your cycles?


----------



## seabean

raventtc said:


> question for you ladies -- so this am i took my temp as usual and it was 97.73 i thought that wouldn't/couldn't be right so i did it again 97.86 now that is strange so of course crazy lady me does it again and its 97.73 so i listed on ff the 97.73 temp and lost my crosshairs of course??!! just hope that tomorrow will bring a higher temp and i get them back. What temp would you all use? i didn't move at all in between each temp they were all back to back?

I had to stop myself from taking multiple temps b/c it drove me nuts last cycle. They would be so different sometimes, and all exactly the same other times. So I just had to commit to ONLY taking it once and just entering that in FF, no matter what. It was hard at first...like an addict! :haha:


----------



## bnporter81

Well, girls, I decided to discard a few temps from a while back when I thought I had O'd and didn't and was using the progesterone. FF said a couple of times because of that, that I was like 20-something DPO so I didn't want it to possibly conflict with a new pattern of high temps if they were to occur. Just took off some of the ones that were in higher range...just letting you all know in case you looked at my chart.


----------



## bnporter81

Rachel789 said:


> hmmmm I am not sure what that could mean. Hopefully like you said it is the egg finally getting out. I hope something happens for you ASAP! You may have said before so I am sorry if I forgot but have you been to the dr. yet about your cycles?

Rachel, I haven't been in a while. He knew we were TTC and said (like a lot of other doctors) that he could put me on the pill to straighten things out for a little while but my blood pressure does not do well on the combination pill. The only one I've been able to take is the mini pill. So that's not really an option anyway. He told me to give it a little more time of TTC and if nothing happened he would look into the Clomid route. I think he wanted to wait a while longer because he's been my ob/gyn for the last 11 years...he knows I'm very capable of having kids(because of the 3 he's already delivered, lol) and that I have not really had any known problems so he wants to just give it a little more time to see what happens.


----------



## Rachel789

Have you always had cycles like this? How long have you been TTC this time?


----------



## bnporter81

My cycles were a little bit irregular when I was younger but then they got better after my 1st was born. They just started getting worse like this within the last year. We've been TTC about 8 months this time.


----------



## silmarien

raventtc said:


> question for you ladies -- so this am i took my temp as usual and it was 97.73 i thought that wouldn't/couldn't be right so i did it again 97.86 now that is strange so of course crazy lady me does it again and its 97.73 so i listed on ff the 97.73 temp and lost my crosshairs of course??!! just hope that tomorrow will bring a higher temp and i get them back. What temp would you all use? i didn't move at all in between each temp they were all back to back?

Raven I'd go with 97.73. Even if FF moves your crosshairs, you want the chart to be accurate, right? Just IMHO.

Dust to you!
:dust:


----------



## MommyDream

Seabean - yes!!! Popped it like its HOT! Lol. I hope your temps stay up. Looking good!

My doc confirm ovulation. Now it's the waiting game. 

Caroline - are you still waiting for AF? Hugs girly!

I have to run to a meeting but will catch up with the rest of your news soon! So much happening in this thread!


----------



## silmarien

bnporter81 said:


> Rachel, from the way my temps look, I haven't O'd. My OPKS have been totally negative for the last few days. Really weird though I woke up this morning like I always do, went to the bathroom and was going to wake my DD up for school and all of the sudden out of nowhere had these really sharp, ovary pains, I guess you'd call them. I've never really had anything like that before. The pain was pretty bad for about 30 minutes and now it's almost totally gone. Just a little bit of a dull lingering pain when I'm active, but it makes me wonder what in the world it is? I don't know if they were strong pains because I'm going to release an egg?....but then again my OPKs are totally negative and have been for the last few days. Maybe my surge is over but the egg is just now popping out? Or a cyst maybe? Annoying because I don't know what it is

The sharp pains could be cysts bursting, but I'm not a doc. Do you have PCO(varies), or the PCOS?


----------



## MommyDream

silmarien said:


> raventtc said:
> 
> 
> question for you ladies -- so this am i took my temp as usual and it was 97.73 i thought that wouldn't/couldn't be right so i did it again 97.86 now that is strange so of course crazy lady me does it again and its 97.73 so i listed on ff the 97.73 temp and lost my crosshairs of course??!! just hope that tomorrow will bring a higher temp and i get them back. What temp would you all use? i didn't move at all in between each temp they were all back to back?
> 
> Raven I'd go with 97.73. Even if FF moves your crosshairs, you want the chart to be accurate, right? Just IMHO.
> 
> Dust to you!
> :dust:Click to expand...

Agree with this!!!!


----------



## cmwilson

Can't respond to all but I wanted to respond to Rachel and MD. 

MD - No I'm not waiting on AF. She showed and I'm on CD 11. I have my scan to check the follies on Monday. 

Rachel - I didn't have any side effects the first time but I think this time I had a few hot flashes and headaches. Unless I was making them up in my head. Haha


----------



## seabean

cmwilson said:


> Can't respond to all but I wanted to respond to Rachel and MD.
> 
> MD - No I'm not waiting on AF. She showed and I'm on CD 11. I have my scan to check the follies on Monday.
> 
> Rachel - I didn't have any side effects the first time but I think this time I had a few hot flashes and headaches. Unless I was making them up in my head. Haha

Your temps are going back down, yay!


----------



## bnporter81

Silmarien, not sure...I haven't had tests done to confirm possibility of PCO or PCOS


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Hey ladies! The Witch showed her ugly face last week and I am currently on CD7. 

How is everyone else doing? Where are you all at in your cycle?


----------



## MommyDream

cmwilson said:


> Can't respond to all but I wanted to respond to Rachel and MD.
> 
> MD - No I'm not waiting on AF. She showed and I'm on CD 11. I have my scan to check the follies on Monday.
> 
> Rachel - I didn't have any side effects the first time but I think this time I had a few hot flashes and headaches. Unless I was making them up in my head. Haha

I'm crazy!! I swear I looked at your chart this morning and saw that AF hadn't occurred yet. I must be going nuts.. lol

Good luck on Monday!! I hope you have some follicles!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Rachel789

Hi Mrs stefka! I am on CD 6 so we are close in our cycles :)


----------



## Rachel789

Ok so I just took my first clomid yesterday 4 more to go... I just went to the bathroom and found a lot of ewcm I mean the most I have ever seen :shock: I know I am clearly not O'ing this early. But does anyone know if clomid could be causing this? It is a crazy amount! :wacko:


----------



## foquita

maybe you are just as sensitive to the clomid as you are to the progesterone rachel! :happydance: 

sorry girls, the mobile site is down so i'm finding it hard to keep up! :( i was stuck in work all day today with no entertainment :brat: 

silmarien, you really should try and chill out a bit because you'll make yourself ill with all your stressing, i understand how frustrating it is but you're not doing yourself any favours :( 60% of women with PCOS are slim so you can have PCOS and not be fat. the only symptoms i have are long/irregular cycles and mild acne. i'm slim, don't have excess hair, my hair isn't thinning, etc but my LH/FSH ratio is 3:1 and the ultrasound showed a textbook case of PCOS (cysts like a string of pearls right around each ovary). i had NO idea that i had PCOS, it was such a shock for me because i don't have the typical symptoms. if you are taking your temperature at all different times then you can't really rely on your chart to tell you that you've ovulated because your temps aren't reliable :hugs:


----------



## foquita

question: why are my temps this cycle higher than last cycle? if you click on my chart you can see the overlay and my temps are much higher! is this a good thing or a bad thing? does it mean anything?


----------



## MommyDream

foquita said:


> question: why are my temps this cycle higher than last cycle? if you click on my chart you can see the overlay and my temps are much higher! is this a good thing or a bad thing? does it mean anything?

I'm not sure... I think you had a couple odd spikes in your last cycle and this could be what is happening (I have them all the time!). Besides the spike, the rest aren't too high and maybe they will average out to the same eventually... I'm not sure! :shrug:


----------



## foquita

the overall trend just seems to be a bit higher than last cycle. maybe i'm coming down with something and that's making my temps higher!


----------



## Rachel789

That is strange Nat I don't know why they would be higher. My pre and post o temps in all the cycles I charted were pretty consistent. 

I hope your right and the clomid is agreeing with me well! I know that estrogen can cause ewcm so maybe the clomid is just doing its job and my estrogen is higher and that is why the abundance of ewcm, my body is probably just confused. But I hope I do O in the next week or so!


----------



## foquita

to me it means that there's something happening in there! :happydance: i think you'll O early, that's my prediction :D 

if it was a tiny bit higher i wouldn't notice but it's quite a lot higher! i'll just have to wait and see i suppose :)


----------



## bnporter81

Rachel, EWCM is always a good sign...I've always heard that Clomid kind of dries you up...that's why on the ingender boards they talk about how Clomid is a girl sway because having a lot of EWCM with the right pH level helps the boy swimmers. Don't know how much truth there is to it, lol, but that's just what I've heard. I think it's a good sign, though, that your body is probably responding to it well:thumbup:

Nat, I'm not sure about the temps...mine have been around the same area these last two cycles. Usually around 97.5-97.7, but I wouldn't worry...it probably just means that when you O, your coverline temp might be a bit higher, too.


----------



## cmwilson

Thanks seabean! Yay! They are finally going down and yours are going up! :happydance:

Nat - I don't know about the temps but my temps were staying pretty high this cycle until today. I'd love to know what's causing it myself! Hope you are on your way to Oing soon! :thumbup:

Rachel - Not sure about the EWCM but it certainly can't be bad! I'd BD anyway just in case there is something brewing in there! :haha:

Mrs. Stefka - CD 11 over here! :hi: I kind of lucked out that two months in a row my cycle days are the same as the days of the month so I know I won't lose track! :thumbup:

Ok so I took my first OPK for the cycle today. The Clearblue digital (smiley one) was negative but here's my wondfo. Almost positive? I have had a lot of those so I don't want to get my hopes up but I thought I'd get opinions anyway. CM is somewhere between creamy and watery but I'm not sure if that is related to the fact that I started taking the Mucinex last night. Who know?! Guess I'll find out on Monday! SO NERVOUS!! [-o&lt;
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 10









photo2.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Helena_

nat- odd about your temps, hope its good news

cm- those look positive to me! I usually test positive on wondfos before I get a smiley, just keep taking the digis and I'm sure you'll be getting it very soon. I think wondfos are more sensitive


----------



## Rachel789

Caroline-that does look positive or REALLY close! That would be so exciting if you o in the next few days :happydance:

I was considering doing mucinex this cycle just in case. What is the best way to take it?


----------



## seabean

foquita said:


> question: why are my temps this cycle higher than last cycle? if you click on my chart you can see the overlay and my temps are much higher! is this a good thing or a bad thing? does it mean anything?

I forget, did you O the cycle before your last? Maybe since you O'd last cycle you are starting from a higher place?? But if you o'd both cycles, then there goes that theory....:dohh:


----------



## seabean

Rachel789 said:


> That is strange Nat I don't know why they would be higher. My pre and post o temps in all the cycles I charted were pretty consistent.
> 
> I hope your right and the clomid is agreeing with me well! I know that estrogen can cause ewcm so maybe the clomid is just doing its job and my estrogen is higher and that is why the abundance of ewcm, my body is probably just confused. But I hope I do O in the next week or so!

Your estrogen explanation sounds right to me! That's what I was going to say! I've never taken mucinex, sorry :( Doesn't really sound like you need it though!?

@CM - that looks SO almost there! I bet you will be positive SOON! Yaay! Can you imagine...a 28 DAY CYCLE?!?!


@ Mrs S - Sorry about AF, but glad you are back on here! I am CD30 and think that MAYBE I O'd 2 days ago. My temps have fooled me before, so I need a few more days to really feel confident in a trend. I had progesterone levels drawn today b/c I told my DR that I had a positive OPK...she wanted to see if I really O'd on my own before going forward with provera/clomid. I HOPE I DID!!!!!!! :dance::brat::lolly:


----------



## Mrs.stefka

CM it looks like a positive to me! Good luvk and happy BD'ing!

Rachel, I hope we are right on track to O at a normal time, and get those BFP's! 

Baby dust ladies!


----------



## Mrs.stefka

seabean said:


> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> That is strange Nat I don't know why they would be higher. My pre and post o temps in all the cycles I charted were pretty consistent.
> 
> I hope your right and the clomid is agreeing with me well! I know that estrogen can cause ewcm so maybe the clomid is just doing its job and my estrogen is higher and that is why the abundance of ewcm, my body is probably just confused. But I hope I do O in the next week or so!
> 
> Your estrogen explanation sounds right to me! That's what I was going to say! I've never taken mucinex, sorry :( Doesn't really sound like you need it though!?
> 
> @CM - that looks SO almost there! I bet you will be positive SOON! Yaay! Can you imagine...a 28 DAY CYCLE?!?!
> 
> 
> @ Mrs S - Sorry about AF, but glad you are back on here! I am CD30 and think that MAYBE I O'd 2 days ago. My temps have fooled me before, so I need a few more days to really feel confident in a trend. I had progesterone levels drawn today b/c I told my DR that I had a positive OPK...she wanted to see if I really O'd on my own before going forward with provera/clomid. I HOPE I DID!!!!!!! :dance::brat::lolly:Click to expand...

I'm jealous you O'd so early...I probably have another 55 days of waiting, haha. Fingers crossed you did O!! Good luck! Keep us posted on what the doctor says!!


----------



## cmwilson

Rachel789 said:


> Caroline-that does look positive or REALLY close! That would be so exciting if you o in the next few days :happydance:
> 
> I was considering doing mucinex this cycle just in case. What is the best way to take it?

Thanks! I hope it's not a faker again. :dohh: If it is O then that would be so exciting! Going to bd tonight just in case! Do you think I should take another one tonight?

With the mucinex I've been taking one 600 Mg per night of the straight mucinex not DM or anything. The expectorant. I'm going to up it to two tomorrow then maybe three when/if I get my smiley digital. Just take it with a full glass of water if you do take it cause it can dehydrate you.


----------



## bnporter81

I agree Caroline...that is just a slight hair off of being positive. Sooo very close! Bet it will be positive in the next day or two:thumbup:Good luck to you:hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

cmwilson said:


> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> Caroline-that does look positive or REALLY close! That would be so exciting if you o in the next few days :happydance:
> 
> I was considering doing mucinex this cycle just in case. What is the best way to take it?
> 
> Thanks! I hope it's not a faker again. :dohh: If it is O then that would be so exciting! Going to bd tonight just in case! Do you think I should take another one tonight?
> 
> With the mucinex I've been taking one 600 Mg per night of the straight mucinex not DM or anything. The expectorant. I'm going to up it to two tomorrow then maybe three when/if I get my smiley digital. Just take it with a full glass of water if you do take it cause it can dehydrate you.Click to expand...

Thank you! Although Seabean may be right I may not need the mucinex I will have to see how things pan out. If you don't mind holding your pee again then yes do another one tonight, if not I am sure tomorrow is fine. :thumbup:


----------



## Rachel789

Seabean-When do you think you will get the results back on your progesterone bloodwork?


----------



## MommyDream

Caroline - looks almost positive to me!! Definitely BD!

I've read that OPKs are better in the afternoon, because Lh levels are highest then... So if you did take another opk at night, there's a possibility it would be negative....


----------



## raventtc

bnporter81 said:


> Raven, that has happened to me several times and I go with the higher temp because I figure it wouldn't pick up on that higher reading unless there was a reason for it. Don't remember if you temp orally or vaginally, but maybe the lower temp was a result from it not positioned quite as deep or the right spot in the mouth.

i temp vaginally, and i picked the first temp i got to go in my chart.



seabean said:


> I had to stop myself from taking multiple temps b/c it drove me nuts last cycle. They would be so different sometimes, and all exactly the same other times. So I just had to commit to ONLY taking it once and just entering that in FF, no matter what. It was hard at first...like an addict! :haha:

well i can say that was the first time i did that, i usually just temp and then look at the thermo later when i am awake...so for now on i am only temping once -- but glad to know that i am not alone with the multiple temping issue 



silmarien said:


> Raven I'd go with 97.73. Even if FF moves your crosshairs, you want the chart to be accurate, right? Just IMHO.
> 
> Dust to you!
> :dust:

Yep i did put in the first temp which was the 97.73 and we will just have to wait and see what happens.



thanks ladies for all the input on my temp issue, now ready for another ?? well this am my cm was white and like paste, then later in the afternoon it was strechy and like ewcm -- you always chart the most fertile sign right so that would be ewcm..?


----------



## Lisa92881

Caroline - YAY!!! I bet if you do another one in a few hours if will be super positive!! So exciting. I doubt it was the Mucinex, it didn't affect my OPKs. :) Good luck lady!!


----------



## silmarien

foquita said:


> maybe you are just as sensitive to the clomid as you are to the progesterone rachel! :happydance:
> 
> sorry girls, the mobile site is down so i'm finding it hard to keep up! :( i was stuck in work all day today with no entertainment :brat:
> 
> silmarien, you really should try and chill out a bit because you'll make yourself ill with all your stressing, i understand how frustrating it is but you're not doing yourself any favours :( 60% of women with PCOS are slim so you can have PCOS and not be fat. the only symptoms i have are long/irregular cycles and mild acne. i'm slim, don't have excess hair, my hair isn't thinning, etc but my LH/FSH ratio is 3:1 and the ultrasound showed a textbook case of PCOS (cysts like a string of pearls right around each ovary). i had NO idea that i had PCOS, it was such a shock for me because i don't have the typical symptoms. if you are taking your temperature at all different times then you can't really rely on your chart to tell you that you've ovulated because your temps aren't reliable :hugs:

You are not a medical doctor and you have no business telling me I have PCOS just because of an FSH:LSH ratio.

I haven't had a scan - I've booked the appointment, you don't need to make me feel any more shitty than I already do.

When I say I wake at different times during the day, it doesn't mean my hours slept are different - I get 7-9 hours a night (most nights). And I take my temp straight away when I wake up. So, YES THEY ARE RELIABLE. I don't appreciate the condescending attitude. 

I feel depressed and shitty having 16 and 10 day cycles and feeling like I'm never going to get pregnant enough without you diagnosing me online with fucking PCOS. OK? THANK YOU.


----------



## cmwilson

silmarien said:


> foquita said:
> 
> 
> maybe you are just as sensitive to the clomid as you are to the progesterone rachel! :happydance:
> 
> sorry girls, the mobile site is down so i'm finding it hard to keep up! :( i was stuck in work all day today with no entertainment :brat:
> 
> silmarien, you really should try and chill out a bit because you'll make yourself ill with all your stressing, i understand how frustrating it is but you're not doing yourself any favours :( 60% of women with PCOS are slim so you can have PCOS and not be fat. the only symptoms i have are long/irregular cycles and mild acne. i'm slim, don't have excess hair, my hair isn't thinning, etc but my LH/FSH ratio is 3:1 and the ultrasound showed a textbook case of PCOS (cysts like a string of pearls right around each ovary). i had NO idea that i had PCOS, it was such a shock for me because i don't have the typical symptoms. if you are taking your temperature at all different times then you can't really rely on your chart to tell you that you've ovulated because your temps aren't reliable :hugs:
> 
> You are not a medical doctor and you have no business telling me I have PCOS just because of an FSH:LSH ratio.
> 
> I haven't had a scan - I've booked the appointment, you don't need to make me feel any more shitty than I already do.
> 
> When I say I wake at different times during the day, it doesn't mean my hours slept are different - I get 7-9 hours a night (most nights). And I take my temp straight away when I wake up. So, YES THEY ARE RELIABLE. I don't appreciate the condescending attitude.
> 
> I feel depressed and shitty having 16 and 10 day cycles and feeling like I'm never going to get pregnant enough without you diagnosing me online with fucking PCOS. OK? THANK YOU.Click to expand...

I really don't want to butt in and get in the middle of this but I just thought I'd jump in for a minute. I honestly don't feel that Natalie was intentionally trying to upset you, I think she's just trying to provide you with some possible insight into a potential cause of your irregular cycles. Sometimes it's hard to interpret tone on here so I understand that you might receive the message differently. I just honestly think Natalie was trying to help. We're all going through the same things, I think it's important to support each other as we go through the ups and downs of our cycles. :hugs:


----------



## silmarien

I'm sorry Natalie. I'm just having a really bad day - been crying and upset all day. I know you were just trying to be supportive. 

The thought of waiting a year for my cycles to be "normal" just because I was on the demon-drug Yaz for 7 or 8 years on and off just really really makes me upset, and having MORE fertility problems on top of that just made my head explode. I'm sorry. 

It's hard enough getting pregnant when I'm having 32, 16, 10 day cycles in a row and probably not always even ovulating, hearing that I might have PCOS made me panic even more - I feel like I'll never be a mom, and all I want is a baby as soon as possible right now. 

Who the hell even has ever HAD a TEN DAY CYCLE? Only defective ol' me.

I thought it would be easier than this. It shouldn't be so hard for me, I'm not 45, I'm 28. :cry: And everyone around me is getting "OOPS!" pregnant so easily who are in their mid to late 30s (one of whom is getting an abortion - I'd give ANYTHING to switch places with her to keep that baby!), and I'm just a defective infertile human being.

I really am sorry. :(

:cry:


----------



## silmarien

seabean said:


> MD - I LOVE YOUR TEMP RISE! There is no doubt that you popped it like it's HOT. :haha:
> 
> My gradual rise so far makes me so nervous that it's going to go back down any day and show that I didn't actually ovulate! :( Thank GOODNESS I have a progesterone blood draw today. I was supposed to get it yesterday but I had to work from home. I really hope that it's high this time and that I really did o!
> 
> Silmarian - with your really short cycles, I honestly don't think it sounds like you have been ovulating. Positive OPKs only indicate that LH is high, not that you will really ovulate (trust me on that!).

I believe you. 

Just in my defense - I always get the ovary pains, usually on one side, feeling like I'm ovulating, and a temp rise on my chart the next day after I allegedly O. I also get EWCM and CP is HSO, before O day these past 3 cycles.

I might not be ovulating, for sure, even with all that, especially if I have PCOS. 

But triple (quadruple?) confirmation is better than just an LH surge. So I THINK I'm ovulating for the majority of cycles (def didn't O Cycle 1, pretty sure I did Cycle 2 and 3) but eggy might be getting trapped in a cyst if I've got PCOS. Won't know till my OBGYN appointment next Wednesday.

Like, yesterday when I got the spotting, my temp had dropped from 98.7 to 97.7, and that's why I think I was bleeding. The blood was brown though (old blood, not new blood), so I have a tiny ray of hope that if pigs fly I could still get a BFP this month. I'll guess I'll wait and see.

UPDATE: Bleeding is still light, spotty. Brownish. Looks like mid-cycle bleeding to me instead of a period. My cervix keeps shifting - from high soft medium to medium firm medium to medium medium medium....? And why is there EWCM up there while I'm spotting?

I honestly don't know whether to count this as a new cycle or not - 10 day cycle seems so unbelievable. And of course, my temp rose today to 98.7. WTH!


----------



## foquita

thank you caroline :) 

seabean, i think you might be right! :D that was the first time i ovulated so i bet that's what it is, thank you! 

silmarien, i wasnt being condescending...I was trying to be helpful and i was answering questions that you asked me. I know you are upset but that was totally out of order, I dont think i said anything different from anyone else but you didn't write them a long aggressive reply. and also in my defence your posts are all over the place and you have previously said that you never get a full nights sleep and that you forget to take your temperature at the right time every day so really i can only go by what you have told us :shrug: I was trying to give advice based on my own experience because I appreciate it when people do the same to me, i wasnt diagnosing you over the internet...you seem perfectly capable of doing that yourself. 

anyway, in future I just won't reply to any of your posts :thumbup:


----------



## seabean

Rachel789 said:


> Seabean-When do you think you will get the results back on your progesterone bloodwork?

I called yesterday afternoon and they said not until Monday....torture!!


----------



## raventtc

so ff gave me my crosshairs but didn't say that it did...does that make sense i see the crosshairs but all info is stating no ovulation?? my temps are totally different and all together strange right now. Oh well not worrying about this cause that is what makes me a crazy lady and i just want to relax and enjoy life!!


----------



## silmarien

foquita said:


> thank you caroline :)
> 
> seabean, i think you might be right! :D that was the first time i ovulated so i bet that's what it is, thank you!
> 
> silmarien, i wasnt being condescending...I was trying to be helpful and i was answering questions that you asked me. I know you are upset but that was totally out of order, I dont think i said anything different from anyone else but you didn't write them a long aggressive reply. and also in my defence your posts are all over the place and you have previously said that you never get a full nights sleep and that you forget to take your temperature at the right time every day so really i can only go by what you have told us :shrug: I was trying to give advice based on my own experience because I appreciate it when people do the same to me, i wasnt diagnosing you over the internet...you seem perfectly capable of doing that yourself.
> 
> anyway, in future I just won't reply to any of your posts :thumbup:

I did apologize. But if you would rather not respond to my posts, feel free. :thumbsup:

As to "my posts being all over the place" - yes, I do suffer insomnia, hence why I said I do not get up at the same time each morning. I never said I DON'T get any sleep ever. My sleep patterns shift. But I get enough (4 hours) in a row often enough to get my temps, and I remember to take them right upon waking 95% of the time. 

Earlier in my cycle I had eczema all over my body, and was in constant pain - and couldn't sleep - so yes, those temps are suspect. When my LH spike occurred I was well enough to be temping again and I caught the temp dip and spike doing BBT correctly. And my temp dipped for the bleeding but has come back up for some reason.

I just happen to believe that telling someone who is already distressed about abrupt, very sudden changes in cycles that they have PCOS because of one indicator for PCOS (there are many, and FSH:LH is just one, and it isn't an automatic diagnosis), is just going to upset that person more. I already said, I'm going to the doctor - I don't need you to tell me I have PCOS. 

I did not mean to be harsh in my post above, I was very frustrated. I did not call you names, I did not impugn your character, and I did not ask to fight, so characterizing my post as "aggressive" is just - strange. 

I don't see anywhere that I diagnosed myself with anything other than irregular cycles - I did mention metformin at one time, but I wasn't diagnosing myself with anything. Just mentioning that I suspected perhaps I needed that medication. If my doctor agrees, I'm sure I will take it.

Informing me that my FSH:LH ration is off, as another poster did, and then recommending I see a doctor for further testing, is absolutely fine, and I had no problem with that. But apparently our personalities are not compatible as you often insult me ("your posts are all over the place" = I'm lying?) and "I think what you say in your posts is weird" is very rude.

I think it is a good idea to avoid responding to each other, and I will not do so in future posts, since yours have a tendency to upset me very much, and tend to come off as rude and insulting to me personally.

ETA: Take care, Natalie.


----------



## bnporter81

Yes, Raven, if you have differnt kinds of CM during the day you chart the most fertile.


----------



## bnporter81

Well, girls, after that bad "ovary type" pain I had yesterday morning my temp shot up to 98.1 today!:happydance:Now FF gave me my crosshairs but it has me at 4 DPO. So I don't know if I ovulated when I thought I did 4 days ago or if it happened yesterday after that pain I had (and the pain I felt was actually the egg popping out). Anyway, I'm either 1 DPO or 4 DPO...so maybe this time I at least ovulated:dohh:The only bad thing is if I'm only 1 DPO then I don't think I'll get my BFP this month because we didn't BD since Tuesday night:cry:


----------



## foquita

seabean, I'm so excited that you ovulated :dance: 

bethany, I think you're 1DPO and not 4? :) really pleased that you've ovulated but sorry about not getting :sex: in beforehand :hugs: they do say that sperm can live 5 days though so you never know! :) at least you can have the cycle over with :hugs:


----------



## bnporter81

Thanks Nat...I think I probably am 1 DPO as well. It just stinks as far as BD timing goes:brat::sad2:](*,) I will be glad to move on to a new cycle...just have to figure out if I'll use the soy again next cycle...kind of on the fence about it.


----------



## foquita

I can imagine how frustrating it is :( and it's one of my biggest fears! :hugs: 

what dose of soy did you take last cycle?


----------



## MommyDream

Yay Bethany!! I would say 1dpo too.... Hopefully the swimmers stuck around! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## bnporter81

foquita said:


> I can imagine how frustrating it is :( and it's one of my biggest fears! :hugs:
> 
> what dose of soy did you take last cycle?

Thanks, hon...I did 80-120-120-120-160. If I do it this cycle I think I'll up it just a little to 120-120-160-160-200.


MommyDream said:


> Yay Bethany!! I would say 1dpo too.... Hopefully the swimmers stuck around! Fingers crossed for you!

Thank you...I hope they stuck around, too! It would have been around 3 days so it's not impossible and we used Preseed this time, too, so FX'd it will happen!


----------



## bnporter81

Question, girls...should I override the DPO day or just leave it the way it is and make a mental note of it?:shrug:


----------



## foquita

that's similar to what I did the first cycle and I didn't ovulate at all but the next cycle I did 200mg CD2-6 and It worked :D do you think you'll just keep working your way up? :)


----------



## foquita

I would leave it for now because FF might change it itself :) and if it doesn't in a few days time I would change it then :D


----------



## Lisa92881

Hey girlies. Just stopping by to offer up some :hugs: and :dust:....seems like emotions have been running high and many of you need it. Like Caroline said, hang in there and support each other, I know for me sometimes it seemed like this website was the only place I could find people who truly understood what I was going through. I'm still stalking the thread and think of you all often and hope and pray for your BFPs. For whatever reason the journey to a BFP isn't easy for us, but let me tell you, I embrace every ache and pain and moment of nausea, because I know how hard I worked for this baby, and I know you all will get there too. And our babies will be so loved, appreciated, and cherished because of everything we went through. :hugs: Love to all! Stay positive!!


----------



## bnporter81

Yeah, Nat, I'll probably work my way up. I know that with that dosage I did ovulate...and it knocked (hopefully) around 20 days off of my typical cycle. So I'll just up it slightly this time and see what it does.

Thanks for the advice I'll wait a few days and see what FF does does with it.


----------



## silmarien

bnporter81 said:


> Well, girls, after that bad "ovary type" pain I had yesterday morning my temp shot up to 98.1 today!:happydance:Now FF gave me my crosshairs but it has me at 4 DPO. So I don't know if I ovulated when I thought I did 4 days ago or if it happened yesterday after that pain I had (and the pain I felt was actually the egg popping out). Anyway, I'm either 1 DPO or 4 DPO...so maybe this time I at least ovulated:dohh:The only bad thing is if I'm only 1 DPO then I don't think I'll get my BFP this month because we didn't BD since Tuesday night:cry:

Aw, don't worry! There are still swimers up there if you bd'd on Tuesday night! You still have a chance. :)


----------



## silmarien

bnporter81 said:


> Question, girls...should I override the DPO day or just leave it the way it is and make a mental note of it?:shrug:

IMO I'd override it given your temp spike, but that's just IMHO.


----------



## foquita

fingers crossed the increased dose will bring it even closer then :D 

I wonder why newmrs and whigfield havent posted in ages! :(


----------



## Rachel789

So exciting for all of you in the TWW-Good luck to MD, seabean, bethany!! (sorry if I missed anyone)

Nat-Your right whigfield and new mrs have been MIA for a long time now :(

Thank you Lisa for your post that was very sweet of you and you brought some much needed postivity to the thread :thumbup:

Nat-Hopefully you will be o'ing within a week or so :happydance:

seabean-I hope your results monday show you did o, it sure looks like you did from your temps. 

Caroline-Did you take another OPK today?

AFM-The side effects still arent too bad from the clomid. I felt a little bit light headed last night and a very slight head ache. And I once again woke up a couple times hot so it seems I may be having mild hot flashes during the night but it hasnt been unbearable thank God! Today I felt a few mild cramps off and on so I am hoping that means there is some activity going on down there :happydance:


----------



## foquita

I agree that was a really lovely post lisa, thank you :hugs: 

happy third day of clomid rachel! :dance:


----------



## Rachel789

Thank you! You and I are only three days apart this cycle so hopefully we will be in the TWW together :wohoo:


----------



## foquita

fingers crossed! :wohoo: I'm so nervous this cycle because im expecting to ovulate this cycle so it might end in disappointment if i dont, i wasnt expecting to ovulate last cycle so it was a really pleasant surprise! pleeease let me O, pleease :)


----------



## mrsc81

All i can say is... wow!


----------



## Helena_

sil- if it makes you feel any better, I've had a 10 day cycle and a 16 day cycle. It was weird and pissed me off.. Hang in there *hugs* 

I've recently had ff cofirm O the same day my ovcue confirmed O. I had the positive opks (smileys and wondfo), so i thought for sure that I had ovulated. 4 different things said ovulation! I get to 18dpo, get a blood test and it's negative. I then get a scan and I'm not pregnant. So I guess ovulation never actually happened. I don't trust anything at this point. I got my hopes up so freakin high only to crash down. I do want to use my ovacue again, though. It was so freakin expensive, may as well get some use out of it. 

I'm so ready to move on! I have something like 50ish digi opks. I'll be monitored closely, so won't even be using them. I guess I could save them for after the IUI.. :shrug:


----------



## bnporter81

Nat, it's funny you mentioned it because I was thinking about whigfield the other day....hope both of you girls are doing well!:flower:

Lisa, thank you for the sweet post to everyone. Hope you have a happy mother's day tomorrow:flower:


----------



## bnporter81

Thanks Silmarien, I hope there were some still up there...as far as overriding O., I might end up doing that...just want to wait to see if FF changes it first.


----------



## Diddums

Sorry to hear your journey is being tough Helen :(

Bethany I think yours 1dpo and would let ff move your ch is a few days but if it doesn't and your temp stays high then override? 

Good luck to all those in the TWW and waiting to ovulated. Hope the clomid works for you ladies! 

One question sorry if tmi. I've had a lot of white kinda creamy kinda stretchy cm. how you you classify that? Xx


----------



## bnporter81

Thanks Diddums...if the cm is stretchy then that sounds like fertile CM. I know if part of the day you have creamy and part of the day it's eggwhite then you always chart the most fertile CM of the day. If it's a stretchy kind of creamy then it sounds like you've got a little of the eggwhite kind of mixed in with the creamy, maybe? Kind of hard to know what to chart...maybe wait a little bit and see if it goes more one way then the other? Hopefully tomorrow there will be even more of the stretchy fertile type....fx'd for you:thumbup:


----------



## Diddums

Thanks Beth :) I've had it a couple days now since the spotting. Don't know what to think. Could the progesterone cream do that? Doubt I will O this cycle. Just want AF lol so I can start again using soy xx


----------



## bnporter81

If the progesterone cream is helping to balance you out then it could possibly be your body trying to ovulate in response to it. I can't guarantee it, but it did help do that with me my first cycle...you never know. What days are you going to use the soy and how much are you going to use?


----------



## Diddums

Well it depends on whether I get AF before my specialist appointment on 29th may. If I do I might do soy cd3-7 120 120 120 160 200. If I don't get AF I'm going to beg for provera and if dr says to wait and get bloods etc done on cd3 and hubby might need a SA I will take the soy after having done the blood test - does that make sense? And hopefully get a cycle of trying in before my dr prescribes clomid. 

Good luck in the TWW Beth. 3 days before O still puts you in the running! Excited for you xxx


----------



## bnporter81

Thank you, hon...my birthday is coming up next month. Sure would make a good b-day present:winkwink:

That dosage sounds pretty good to me. Mine was 80-120-120-120-160. I wanted to start out kind of low to see if I'd ovulate any earlier on that and it *seems* like I did...about 20 days earlier than previous cycles so I'm going to do probably 120-120-160-160-200 next time and see how it does.

Hope you get AF soon, Diddums. You might not even have to stop using it to bring on AF. It's possible that it could come through on it's own while using it and then when you see that you'd just stop using it:thumbup:


----------



## brownie929

Hi ladies, Hope everyone is doing well and baby dust to all!!

Diddums & Bnporter - Sounds like a good dose Diddums. This was my 2nd cycle on soy and I took CD3-7 120, 120, 160, 160, 200.

Wishing you girls lots of luck and dust!!!


----------



## bnporter81

Thank you brownie...how have you been feeling lately?


----------



## brownie929

I'm doing alright, thank you for asking. The only thing I can complain about it needing to sleep for weeks on end, other that all is good!


----------



## cmwilson

Hey ladies - Hope everything is going well with everyone! 

Bethany - Glad to hear you got your crosshairs! I'm sure you got in enough BDing! Yay TWW!! :happydance:

Helena - I'm sorry you had those false positives. :hugs: That's so disappointing. I have had those a lot and it's so frustrating. I guess it's one of the many negatives to having PCO/PCOS.

I'm wondering what happened with newmrs and whigfield, maybe they got bfps!

Rachel - I'm glad to hear you aren't feeling too many side effects but you have some which is a good sign!!

I took an opk this afternoon and it was clearly negative. I'm thinking yesterday was just my PCOness kicking in because I had 2 non-smileys with the digital. Hopefully O is still around the corner. Even though I got negatives on my opks I'm feeling really happy right now. DH and I went out and had sushi then sat out in the gorgeous weather having ice cream, laughing and talking. Just a great evening. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







photo-4-1.jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## bnporter81

Thanks Caroline...I hope we got in enough BD'ing!:wacko:

I'm sure you'll get your positive OPK really soon:thumbup::hugs:And it sounds like you had a great day with hubby...that's always a good thing!


----------



## Rachel789

My temp shot up like crazy today and I don't know why. For me this is a high temp normally that is one of the highest temps I see post o. I slept well and didn't feel hot or anything when I woke. I wonder if I was coming down from a hot flash or something due to the clomid?? Just seems like a strange temp, I may end up discarding it depending on what tomorrows temp looks like. Also I am still having ewcm, what the heck is going on?? At least things seem to be happening because this is all different for me!

I hope you are all doing welll :flower:


----------



## seabean

My ch got taken away. This sucks. :(


----------



## Rachel789

aww seabean I am sorry to hear that :hugs: Hopefully you will get them back. At least you know worst case scenario if you didn't o you have a game plan to get on clomid and o for the first time in a long time.


----------



## MommyDream

Caroline - glad you such a great day with hubby! Savor those days :)

Rachel - is it possible you o'd? I know it's unlikely, but I ovulated on cd 7 my first round of clomid. 

Sorry about the cross hairs seabean... Hugs!


----------



## raventtc

seabean sorry about your crosshairs, maybe after a few more temps ff will give them back

rachel - wow what a temp jump!!

:dust:


----------



## BabyLovesElmo

Hope everyone is doing well! 

My temps are still wonky and I have several below my cover line. AF is presumably due today but nothing yet. I'm going to make a doctors appointment this week to talk about going on Clomid. I've heard a lot of good things about it from you ladies and these annovulatory cycles are driving me mad. I've also started taking B6 again, it helped to extend my luteal phase conceiving Aiden but I was taking it for a while before success. C'mon body! Best of luck to all of you :dust: :dust:


----------



## MommyDream

Good luck with the doc diddums! How old is Aiden?


----------



## cmwilson

Rachel789 said:


> My temp shot up like crazy today and I don't know why. For me this is a high temp normally that is one of the highest temps I see post o. I slept well and didn't feel hot or anything when I woke. I wonder if I was coming down from a hot flash or something due to the clomid?? Just seems like a strange temp, I may end up discarding it depending on what tomorrows temp looks like. Also I am still having ewcm, what the heck is going on?? At least things seem to be happening because this is all different for me!
> 
> I hope you are all doing welll :flower:

This morning when I took my temp I think I was in the middle of a hot flash from the clomid and it was 97.8 and so I waited about 10 min to cool off and I took it again and it was down to 97.5 so maybe that's what happened to you. Or maybe you Od like MD said! Either way, progress! :thumbup:

Sorry about the crosshairs seabean. :hugs: Like Rachel said, at least you know you have clomid if O didn't happen.


----------



## BabyLovesElmo

MommyDream said:


> Good luck with the doc diddums! How old is Aiden?

LOL Thanks MommyDream! Aiden is two years old, my mom is up from FL for a visit and he's loving every second of Maga time (that's what he calls her). We don't get to see my mom very much so it's been great having her here for Mother's Day. 

Happy Sunday everyone! :hugs:


----------



## foquita

cmwilson said:


> Hey ladies - Hope everything is going well with everyone!
> 
> Bethany - Glad to hear you got your crosshairs! I'm sure you got in enough BDing! Yay TWW!! :happydance:
> 
> Helena - I'm sorry you had those false positives. :hugs: That's so disappointing. I have had those a lot and it's so frustrating. I guess it's one of the many negatives to having PCO/PCOS.
> 
> I'm wondering what happened with newmrs and whigfield, maybe they got bfps!
> 
> Rachel - I'm glad to hear you aren't feeling too many side effects but you have some which is a good sign!!
> 
> I took an opk this afternoon and it was clearly negative. I'm thinking yesterday was just my PCOness kicking in because I had 2 non-smileys with the digital. Hopefully O is still around the corner. Even though I got negatives on my opks I'm feeling really happy right now. DH and I went out and had sushi then sat out in the gorgeous weather having ice cream, laughing and talking. Just a great evening. :cloud9:

that sounds perfect :cloud9: it's nice that you are still so close even with all the stress of TTC! :hugs: 

i'm friends with whigfield on FF so i went for a nosy there and she is CD16, i want her to come back! i don't like it when people disappear from the thread! as for new mrs, i want her back too! as last time she was on she was feeling really down, hope she's ok.



bnporter81 said:


> Thanks Caroline...I hope we got in enough BD'ing!:wacko:
> 
> I'm sure you'll get your positive OPK really soon:thumbup::hugs:And it sounds like you had a great day with hubby...that's always a good thing!

your chart is looking good bethany, yay for ovulation! :fool: looking forward to nosying at your chart over the next two weeks :winkwink:



Rachel789 said:


> My temp shot up like crazy today and I don't know why. For me this is a high temp normally that is one of the highest temps I see post o. I slept well and didn't feel hot or anything when I woke. I wonder if I was coming down from a hot flash or something due to the clomid?? Just seems like a strange temp, I may end up discarding it depending on what tomorrows temp looks like. Also I am still having ewcm, what the heck is going on?? At least things seem to be happening because this is all different for me!
> 
> I hope you are all doing welll :flower:

there must be something going on in there! :fool: 



seabean said:


> My ch got taken away. This sucks. :(

i'm so sorry seabean :hugs: :hugs: hopefully you get them back but if you don't keep in your mind that you have the safety net of clomid waiting for you! fingers crossed your temp goes back up tomorrow :hugs: 



BabyLovesElmo said:


> Hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> My temps are still wonky and I have several below my cover line. AF is presumably due today but nothing yet. I'm going to make a doctors appointment this week to talk about going on Clomid. I've heard a lot of good things about it from you ladies and these annovulatory cycles are driving me mad. I've also started taking B6 again, it helped to extend my luteal phase conceiving Aiden but I was taking it for a while before success. C'mon body! Best of luck to all of you :dust: :dust:

c'mon body! good luck at your doctors appointment, it's good to get these things in place because it gives you more hope i think! then you have a safety net :)


----------



## Diddums

Thanks mommydream I hope I won't have to wait too long until I get prescribed clomid but at least the ball is rolling and I might be able to get provera?

Seabean sorry your ch got taken away :( hugs. Hopefully you will get them back. At least you know you have clomid xxxx


----------



## Diddums

Beth it really does look like you ovulated on cd50 :happydance: I have my fingers crossed for you xxx

Brownie congrats in the bfp - cant remebwr whether I told you or not lol. X


----------



## bnporter81

Nat, thanks...I'm glad I did finally O. Feels like it took forever even though my cycle has been shorter than last time so far:wacko: Sorry to hear whigfield hasn't gotten her BFP yet. I hope everybody comes back to the thread, too!:thumbup:

Thank you, Diddums....I think I did, too. It's kind of weird this TWW I'm just a lot more calm about it. I'm not symptom spotting or anything. Maybe it's just because I'm not as hopeful this time and I'm not expecting too much. Or maybe it's just cause I feel like giving up on it sometimes. I don't know....guess I'm kind of depressed with it all. I shouldn't be...I should be happy and feel blessed to be in my TWW. I am, but it's just all getting so frustrating.:wacko:

Rachel, wow, that's a pretty good spike! I hope you did O, or at least maybe the Clomid is kind of kicking in and doing something! It's very possible you did O with the EWCM you were having:thumbup: Good luck!

Seabean, sorry about the CH...I know that's so depressing. Like everyone else said, hopefully you'll get them back soon. Your chart is still looking pretty good to me:hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

I actually really hope that I didn't o yet because we only BD'ed on Thursday night. Besides I still have two more clomids to take so I wouldnt think that would be good for after ovulation to take that but obv I am still taking it because it would be strange that I would o so quick if yesterday was o day it would only be after 2 clomids. MD-at least when you o'ed you were on your last day I am thinking for me it was just a fluke temp. I am feeling a bit off today a bit tired with a mild headache. So it could either be from the clomid side effect or maybe I am getting sick (I really hope not though, ugh :() I will just have to see what tomorrows temp is but I actually hope it goes back down! I am still having a ton of ewcm today! I don't know what is happening :wacko:


----------



## raventtc

Hi ladies :wave: how is everyone!! i had a nice relaxing day with the family and now we are home and relaxing so i figured i would jump on and see what everyone was up too?? 

md- you had a good temp spike!


----------



## cmwilson

Hi ladies! Hope you had a great day!

AFM - I got another almost positive/positive(?) Wondfo today. No smiley but (and I know they say not to go by these) but the lines on the smiley were definitely darker and closer in color than they have been. I don't know I guess I'll find out tomorrow. I have my scan at 8:30 to check for follicles. I'm SO nervous that they won't find anything. I'm just trying to trying to keep my fingers crossed. I'll let you know what they find.


----------



## Diddums

Fingers crossed for you cmwilson xxx


----------



## foquita

good luck at your scan today caroline! :happydance: looking forward to hearing how it goes :) 

my chart is a mess :brat: I didn't get three straight hours of sleep last night, would that affect my temps that much though? :wacko:


----------



## Diddums

Foquita its possible that if you were movin around or tossing and turning your temp may have spiked. Are you feeling unwell at the moment? See what tomorrow temp is and if it's back down I would exclude today's x


----------



## foquita

thanks diddums :hugs: I couldn't sleep last night, I was tossing and turning until about 1am then woke up at 3.30am and had to temp then so I suspect you're right! it's way too high to be normal. hopefully it'll be back down tomorrow and I can discard it. any sign of AF yet? when's your doctors appointment? :)


----------



## Diddums

Yeh the tossing and turning will do that to your temp. I have to discard temps if I wake up too late or if I toss and turn too much. 

My drs appointment is in two weeks on Tuesday 29th may. I obviously won't get prescribed clomid as we will needs tests done but I will beg for provera do that I can start a new cycle and hopefully ov on my own before we need to see consultant. It will have been 4 months with no AF by the time I see the dr. And nope no signs of AF lol :(


----------



## foquita

so frustrating :( I hope she comes before that :hugs:


----------



## BabyLovesElmo

Fx'd for you CMWilson!


----------



## bnporter81

Hi girls....

Caroline, good luck at your scan today! Hope there are follicles there and that you O soon! I've compared the lines too on the digital smiley and for me when I was about to ovulate it was pretty obvious with the lines on there. They'd usually both be about the same in color. So I kind of think you can go by looking at the lines...to a certain extent anyway. Hope today brings you good news:flower:

Rachel, since your temp is still up today are you going to call the doctor and ask if you should keep taking the Clomid? It could be a fluke but with all of the EWCM it's questionable. I hope you get it figured out, hon.

Nat, yeah, the poor night's sleep could do that. I agree with Diddums...I'd check tomorrow and then possibly discard today's temp:thumbup:

Hope everyone has a good Monday!


----------



## Rachel789

Caroline-Good luck at your scan, I can't wait to hear the results!

Nat-Whoa that is a huge temp jump! :shock: If you didn't sleep well and tossed and turned that is probably why.

Bethany-your chart is looking good so far :thumbup: When will you start testing?

AFM-My temp is still up today a little higher than yesterdays which is so strange for me. I don't feel sick so I don't think that is why. I am still having ewcm today, it is really stretchy but not perfectly clear more of a cloudy color but I think it is still ewcm because it is stretchy. I didn't call my dr. about it because when I mentioned to her before about temping she told me not to do it she didn't agree with it and thought it caused unneeded stress. So I won't go there with her :haha: If my temp rise was from o that would be after only 2 clomids so I really think that is not it, I could see maybe on my last day of clomid but not after only 2. That and the fact my cm never dried up like it typically should straight after o. I really don't know what is happenning. I will take my last one tonight so hopefully by wednesday my temp will go back down if the clomid is causing it.


----------



## MommyDream

Good luck at the doctor Caroline!

Bethany- congrats on the cross hairs! 

Rachel- I know everyone different, but I do think the extra hormones mess with everyone's body... Hopefully you haven't o'd yet though! I totally missed bd'ing when I o'd early.


----------



## Diddums

Rachel I have heard that clomid can cause higher temps when taking it and then the temps decrease once you stop and then you get you ov increase. Hope that is the case for you so you can get more bding in. Although if it is ov then at least you bd once :)

My dr also said she didn't believe in temping as it wasn't accurate. Although the NHS nice guidelines say temping bbt can help you track ovulation lol xx


----------



## Diddums

Rachel I have heard that clomid can cause higher temps when taking it and then the temps decrease once you stop and then you get you ov increase. Hope that is the case for you so you can get more bding in. Although if it is ov then at least you bd once :)

My dr also said she didn't believe in temping as it wasn't accurate. Although the NHS nice guidelines say temping bbt can help you track ovulation lol xx


----------



## Diddums

MD your temps are looking very nice! Fingers crossed for you :) xx


----------



## seabean

I will need to catch up on the weekend updates that I missed...but can anyone tell me why on earth FF would have given me my ch back when my temp fell even lower? I am relieved I will get Fridays progesterone levels today, because I cannot interpret these temps!


----------



## MommyDream

Diddums said:


> MD your temps are looking very nice! Fingers crossed for you :) xx

Thanks you! :hugs:

I'm sick as a dog today though... So I think that may have to do with the constant temp rise... Who knows!


----------



## MommyDream

seabean said:


> I will need to catch up on the weekend updates that I missed...but can anyone tell me why on earth FF would have given me my ch back when my temp fell even lower? I am relieved I will get Fridays progesterone levels today, because I cannot interpret these temps!

Could it have to do with your cm and cervix positions that you recorded? I am not sure....


----------



## Diddums

Seabean maybe ff thinks that You are having a luteal phase dip and tomorrow it will spike again. Good luck with the blood test. Let us know the results xx


----------



## cmwilson

:cry: Well unfortunately I don't have good news. I went in and they couldn't really see anything. They saw one follicle that they said _might _do something but it was still too small to classify as one (under 10 mm). It was bigger than the rest but only slightly. I go in again on Friday to see if its grown but I got the impression that they were already looking on to next cycle and 150mg. I'm just so frustrated with my body right now. I just don't understand why it won't work, I mean I'm relatively healthy and active, why won't it work for me?! :cry: Sorry ladies, just feeling a little sorry for myself. The only thing I can say that may be positive is that I did have that one follicles grow a fraction, it didn't do that last time so maybe 150 will do it for me. Losing hope...


----------



## bnporter81

MD, I agree, your chart is looking really good:thumbup:

Rachel, I'm not going to test anytime soon because I'm pretty sure I'm only 3 dpo instead of the 6 dpo that FF has. Kind of weird because I don't even have the urge to test this TWW...I usually do:wacko:I'll let you girls know if I decide to test anytime soon:thumbup:Rach, I hope your temp goes back down and you didn't O yet (feels really weird saying that, lol)

Seabean, I have no clue why FF would have given you CH back. It's a little odd...just wait and see what happens tomorrow. Hope you get good results back today!


----------



## bnporter81

Caroline, I'm so sorry it wasn't better news:hugs:Maybe Friday will turn out better....and if not, then hopefully the 150 dosage will be a winner! I know it must be so frustrating for you, though. Sending :hugs: your way.


----------



## Rachel789

Thank you everyone for your input. And Bethany it is funny hoping I didn't o for once :haha: I am just going to have to wait it out for now and stop worrying about it. I have a scan scheduled for Friday so I will hopefully see what is happening then. Last time we BD'ed was Friday so I guess if for some weird reason I o'ed on Friday or Saturday I would have a chance although I don't know how viable an egg is that early anyway. But the continued abundance of ewcm leads me to believe nothing has happened yet. We will probaby just start BD'ing tomorrow and do it at least every other day so we are covered!


----------



## Rachel789

Awww Caroline I am sorry to hear that :hugs: I know it is disappointing but try to hang in there it may just not be time yet. I have seen many people o around cd 20 on clomid so I would try to wait it out for a bit if you can this time. And also if I recall MD went in for a scan and they didn't see much but then a few days later she was ready to o, so it still may happen. And like you said worst case scenario it seems the 150 mg dose may be what you need.


----------



## MommyDream

cmwilson said:


> :cry: Well unfortunately I don't have good news. I went in and they couldn't really see anything. They saw one follicle that they said _might _do something but it was still too small to classify as one (under 10 mm). It was bigger than the rest but only slightly. I go in again on Friday to see if its grown but I got the impression that they were already looking on to next cycle and 150mg. I'm just so frustrated with my body right now. I just don't understand why it won't work, I mean I'm relatively healthy and active, why won't it work for me?! :cry: Sorry ladies, just feeling a little sorry for myself. The only thing I can say that may be positive is that I did have that one follicles grow a fraction, it didn't do that last time so maybe 150 will do it for me. Losing hope...

:hugs: hopefully that one follicle will grow for Friday! And like you say, maybe 150 will do it... Don't lose hope! :hugs:


----------



## raventtc

Seabean - I don't know why ff would give them back only thing i could think is that since you still have ewcm?? good luck friday :hugs:

md- sorry to hear your sick, i am feeling a bit awful too -- i just want to curl up in bed, but i can't seem to keep out of the bathroom so resting isn't working right now for me 

Cmwilson- :hugs: fx for you that when you go back that follicle is huge!! 


afm--- sick sick and more sick!!


----------



## Rachel789

Sorry MD and raven that you are not feeling well. I hope you both feel better asap


----------



## seabean

@cm Sorry about the small follicle :( there is still hope yet! 

Bnporter...I need to adopt your laid back attitude right now :) I love it!


----------



## seabean

ok REALLY trying to adopt the laid back 'tude now...

...Drs office just called, Friday's progesterone = 1.1 :sad2:

Starting progesterone tonight


----------



## MommyDream

seabean said:


> ok REALLY trying to adopt the laid back 'tude now...
> 
> ...Drs office just called, Friday's progesterone = 1.1 :sad2:
> 
> Starting progesterone tonight

Does that mean you haven't ovulated? I'm not certain what a good progesterone level is after o... :hugs:


----------



## foquita

caroline and seabean :hugs: 

a lot could change between now and friday caroline, and you could ovulate a little later in the cycle, don't lose hope yet my love :hugs: 

seabean, I'm sorry about the pro results :hugs: what figure are they looking for at that stage? chin up love, things are going to get better :hugs:


----------



## MommyDream

raventtc said:


> afm--- sick sick and more sick!!

get well soon! How long have you been TTC again? 

We need a summary at the beginning of this thread with all the members and how long they've been TTC, how old they are and what they have been trying... Hehehe


----------



## Rachel789

Yes MD your right it would be nice to have something to reference to!

:hugs: seabean-I am so sorry it didn't turn out you o'ed. I hope you provera goes by quick and you get AF asap so you can move on to your first clomid cycle. I really hope it does the trick for you.


----------



## mrsc81

Sorry you ladies arent getting the results you want :hugs:


----------



## bnporter81

Seabean, thank you...I'm really not meaning to have the laid back attitude. I don't know what's up with me this cycle:wacko:Sorry about the progesterone levels:hugs:Hopefully you'll be able to end this cycle soon and move on to Clomid:thumbup:

Hope the ladies who aren't feeling well get better soon!


----------



## raventtc

MommyDream said:


> raventtc said:
> 
> 
> afm--- sick sick and more sick!!
> 
> get well soon! How long have you been TTC again?
> 
> We need a summary at the beginning of this thread with all the members and how long they've been TTC, how old they are and what they have been trying... HeheheClick to expand...

thanks i am feeling a bit better. I am 31 and have been activly ttc since Sept 2011, but we weren't protecting for about 2 years. I temp vaginally and use preseed, opk's and take prenatal pills -- last cycle i took a B complex vitamin, but not taking it this time since my lp is 15 days. I have been to the doctors and had all the blood work and even ultrasounds done and everything came back normal, i did have a thicker lining but that was done during my 50+ cycle. Before ttc my cycles were 29-30 days and now they can be up to 50+, so this makes it harder to figure things out since it always changing. But i have found comfort in charting, I also know that my doctor told me she could help me if need be to concieve but hoping that this time its a bfp!! I do have 2 DD that are 12&11, from a previous marraige. My hubby and i have been together for 6 years and married in Oct 2011. 

did i miss anything, and i think a bio in the begining would be great to reference to....too!!


----------



## seabean

MommyDream said:


> seabean said:
> 
> 
> ok REALLY trying to adopt the laid back 'tude now...
> 
> ...Drs office just called, Friday's progesterone = 1.1 :sad2:
> 
> Starting progesterone tonight
> 
> Does that mean you haven't ovulated? I'm not certain what a good progesterone level is after o... :hugs:Click to expand...

Yeah they need to be a lot higher. ~1 is the level in the follicular phase (pre-O). I have had 0.7 and 1.0 levels before, so 1.1 is pretty much pre-O for me. 7DPO should be >20. My crappy temps also pretty much indicate no O too. 

Starting progesterone tonight! :-({|=


----------



## rmsh1

I have far too much to catch up on, so for now, just checking in to say hi, our time in Rome was lovely, and I am onto a new cycle


----------



## raventtc

rmsh glad to hear you had a good time in Rome!!


----------



## bnporter81

Missed you rmsh:hugs:Sorry the witch got you, but yay for a new cycle.


----------



## rmsh1

A new cycle with new things to try too!

I have ordered prenatals, as I was only taking folic acid before. So now I will take the works, you never know, might help get my cycles back on track. And I have Vitex ready and waiting if my doc says I have to wait longer, AND i got some rescue remedy in case the stress gets to me bad around CD24 like it has the last few cycles


----------



## BabyLovesElmo

rmsh-Sounds like you're prepared!! :thumbup:

BFN this morning, though I can't say I was actually expecting otherwise. Going to see the Doctor on Thursday (my birthday!) to talk about ending this cycle and options to help my body ovulate. In the meantime I've started prenatals and B-Complex vitamins. Bring it on ovaries! :haha:


----------



## Rachel789

rmsh-Glad you had a good time in Rome! I hope this cycle is it for you :)

Bethany-Your temp is staying nice and high :thumbup:

BLE-I hope the dr. helps you on Thursday so you can move on to a new cycle :happydance:

AFM-My temp went up again today! :wacko: What the heck is going on with my temp, it is so freakin weird. I have never had a temp this high even after o. Again I REALLY doubt I o'ed a few days ago because I still have been having an abundance of cm and it would have been only after one or two pills. I looked on FF at other charts and no one o'ed that early while on clomid. But then again no one had weird rising temps like me. I thought estrogen was a cooling hormone. Arggg I hope it goes down in the next couple days since I stopped the clomid. 

Also I couldnt sleep well last night and I woke up with a headache (which I think is a common side effect from clomid) Its funny though even though my temp is high I never woke up sweating or feeling extremly hot.


----------



## seabean

@Rachel - :coffee:looking at your temps in the past, they have been on the low side and your "temp spikes" are still not THAT high of temps for some people. For that reason I wouldn't think it would be an infection or illness b/c it's still not even above 98. Maybe the clomid is just regulating hormones a little and putting your temp in a more "normal" range for pre-O temps?? I know temps are totally relative to the individual and varies person-by-person, so I dunno I could be way off :shrug: Just a thought! I would be like "WTF!" too!

@RMSH - I can't think of a better place in the world to help get over AF after that beautiful chart you had last cycle! :wine: So jealous, welcome back! :)

@BLE - To be totally honest, I'm not sure that your chart really looks like O still, to me :wacko:


----------



## seabean

Picked up my progesterone and clomiphene Rx last night...

Feels a little surreal that it's come down this road. I remember joining babyandbump.com last fall and not even having a CLUE what clomid was but seeing all the threads about it, and thinking "well good thing it will be easy for me to get knocked up!" :huh: Silly, silly, me. 
 
Also, my Dr has me starting on 100mg for CD4-8. Should I make sure that she wants to start this high? I REALLY want to avoid having twins!

BABY MAKER?? 
|||||||||||||
VVVVVVVVVV


----------



## MommyDream

rmsh1 said:


> A new cycle with new things to try too!
> 
> I have ordered prenatals, as I was only taking folic acid before. So now I will take the works, you never know, might help get my cycles back on track. And I have Vitex ready and waiting if my doc says I have to wait longer, AND i got some rescue remedy in case the stress gets to me bad around CD24 like it has the last few cycles

glad to see you back! Sorry about AF but glad to hear you have a plan of action for this next cycle! :happydance:



seabean said:


> Feels a little surreal that it's come down this road. I remember joining babyandbump.com last fall and not even having a CLUE what clomid was but seeing all the threads about it, and thinking "well good thing it will be easy for me to get knocked up!" :huh: Silly, silly, me.
> 
> Also, my Dr has me starting on 100mg for CD4-8. Should I make sure that she wants to start this high? I REALLY want to avoid having twins!

I know exactly what you mean! I felt the same way when joining BnB! 100mg does seem odd to start. I think most doctors start with 50mg. I am doing round two of 50mg right now.... :shrug:

AFM, my temp was crazy high this morning. I think it's likely due to my cold/flu. I might have even had a fever when I temped (I woke up at 2:30 am drenched in sweat and temped then....) :dohh:


----------



## bnporter81

Thank you, Rachel...yes, I'm glad my temps are staying high where they should be. I'm always afraid each morning that it will have gone down, but it's staying pretty consistent. I'd feel a little more confident if it kept climbing, but I'll settle for consistent, too:winkwink:

I don't know why your temps are staying up...maybe now that you're done with the clomid they will start going back down around where they usually are.:thumbup:And hopefully you'll o. soon:hugs:

Hope everyone is doing good today. This week is DD's last week of school before summer break:happydance:And we're also getting a big 27' above ground pool this coming Monday:happydance: Hopefully this week will go by fast. 

Hugs everyone:hugs:


----------



## MommyDream

bnporter81 said:


> Hope everyone is doing good today. This week is DD's last week of school before summer break:happydance:And we're also getting a big 27' above ground pool this coming Monday:happydance: Hopefully this week will go by fast.
> 
> Hugs everyone:hugs:

Yay for getting a pool! That's awesome! Enjoy! :happydance:

Question for you - do you always take progesterone starting at 5 dpo? I'm just curious about this - did your doc tell you to?

My doc asked me to go get a blood test to check my progesterone today or tomorrow. I'm going tomorrow. I'm wondering if my progesterone is low, will they want me to take something? :shrug:


----------



## bnporter81

MD, the progesterone I use isn't one that that doctor prescribed...it's an over the counter natural bioidentical progesterone cream. I don't necessarily use it starting at 5 dpo. I'm actually pretty certain I'm only 4 dpo today because of both the way my temp rose and because of the very bad ovary pain I had the night before the temp rise. Typically I use it after I'm pretty certain that ovulation has taken place in my TWW. I've had many syptoms of estrogen dominance/low progesterone and I originally started using it to try to get my cycles back to normal since my cycles were running 70-80 days. Since I had the symptoms of low progesterone I use it during the TWW in case I get my BFP. If I do, then I will make my appt, have him check my levels and then go from there.

If your progesterone is low then your doc might want you to start taking something now...I'm not sure. But I would imagine if that were the case that the doc would want you to take something after you get your BFP since low progesterone can sometimes lead to miscarriage. I guess it would just all depend on where your levels are and what he thinks:thumbup:


----------



## seabean

@MD - checking progesterone levels is pretty standard to see whether you actually O'd or not. If you've had low progesterone problems in the past then that would be another reason to check progesterone levels to avoid MC.


----------



## Rachel789

Seabean-I know what you are feeling. When I got off BCP I really thought I would get pregnant within 3-4 months ( I was even hopeful it would happen the first cycle because my dr. said I may be extra fertile the first cycle off BCP) and I also was thankful that I wouldnt have to go the route of fertility drugs. When my dr. first offered me clomid I didn't instantly jump on board. I went home and thought about the pros and cons and DH and I decided I might as well give it a shot because at the rate of my cycles now it could take forever to get pregnant and it has already been 9 months. I think we should just be grateful that there is something like clomid available to us to help things to get going. I think the risk of twins only goes up from a normal 1% to 9-10% so you still have a 90% chance of a singleton, I only want one as well but if I get two I will still be happy.

I am not sure why your dr. is starting you on 100 mg I normally hear people go on 50 to start. Maybe your dr. has seen better results on 100 mg and she wants to give you the best chance possible.


----------



## bnporter81

Rachel, I agree with you. When I had gone to my doctor a while back and he mentioned about possibly taking the clomid route if nothing happened after a while, I asked him about the possibility of twins associated with it. He's been a doctor for over 25 years and he said in all of his years prescribing Clomid he has not had a single case of twins result from it. Of course I have no idea about the mg. amount in regards to that...I guess it makes sense that maybe the chance for twins would increase when you take a higher amount of it, but I still don't think it would be a huge increase:thumbup: Anyway, that was just from my doctor and he's not just a regular ob/gyn...he specializes in infertility as well.

Seabean, if I were you I would ask why the higher amount was prescribed, but I wouldn't be too concerned about it:hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

MD- that temp is crazy high! I hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## MommyDream

Rachel789 said:


> MD- that temp is crazy high! I hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Thanks!! I know... what the heck?? I think it was a fever temperature.... haha. I am feeling better today but I still sound terrible. People are scared of getting too close! lol :haha:


----------



## Rachel789

seabean said:


> @Rachel - :coffee:looking at your temps in the past, they have been on the low side and your "temp spikes" are still not THAT high of temps for some people. For that reason I wouldn't think it would be an infection or illness b/c it's still not even above 98. Maybe the clomid is just regulating hormones a little and putting your temp in a more "normal" range for pre-O temps?? I know temps are totally relative to the individual and varies person-by-person, so I dunno I could be way off :shrug: Just a thought! I would be like "WTF!" too!
> 
> @RMSH - I can't think of a better place in the world to help get over AF after that beautiful chart you had last cycle! :wine: So jealous, welcome back! :)
> 
> @BLE - To be totally honest, I'm not sure that your chart really looks like O still, to me :wacko:

That is the only reason I was concerned because my previous pre o temps are usually around 96.5. It is low but I assume maybe I just run colder than most people :shrug: It just is odd looking at my chart how it just is going straight up, up and up. :wacko: I am hoping it will stop climbing and level out to my normal temps.


----------



## Rachel789

I just read this on another website:

"How does clomid affect basal body temperature?

According to some users of Clomid, this medication causes their basal body temperature to be quite high while taking it, then drop after, finally rising again with ovulation. Clomid has also been reported to have an effect on fertile cervical mucus. Clomid causes a decrease in the volume of cervical mucus or produce hostile cervical mucus, according to scientific studies. 

Some women report that when charting your BBT and taking clomid at the same time, your temperatures will rise usually on the third day of Clomid use up to a few days after you stop using the medication. Ovulation usually happens 5-14 days after your last day of taking Clomid. Thus you can identify if the increase in your temperatures is due to Clomid or ovulation.

If you start using your ovulation prediction kits while taking Clomid or even up to 2 days after the last pill, you will reportedly see a false positive test, which is quite normal. But for more accurate results, use your ovulation prediction kits 3-4 days after your last Clomid pill. "

It is funny because it says usually after the 3rd pill your temp will be affected and sure enough that is exactly when my temps went crazy. I feel better now after reading this. It seems they will start to go down now that I finished it :thumbup:


----------



## bnporter81

Rachel, glad you found some answers:thumbup:I know that's got to make you feel better about it:flower:


----------



## Rachel789

omg soooooo much better to know I am normal. I am just paranoid and I want clomid to work wonders for me!


----------



## rmsh1

I hope Clomid works Rachel, will be exciting to see what your body does and how early you will ovulate. 

I have booked my doc appointment for June 1st, hopefully I can get some bloods done at the very least


----------



## Rachel789

wow your appt is coming up soon rmsh-I hope you can get your longer cycles looked into!


----------



## BabyLovesElmo

seabean said:


> @BLE - To be totally honest, I'm not sure that your chart really looks like O still, to me :wacko:

Thanks Seabean, I agree with you. I'm fairly certain my body geared up to ovulate a few times this cycle but never succeeded. Hopefully the Dr will have some answers and I can get this cycle over with. :thumbup: 

I haven't had time to read through the thread much so I hope everyone is having a good week so far! :hugs:


----------



## cmwilson

Rmsh - Sorry about AF but it sounds like you have a good plan for this cycle and your doctors appointment so soon, must be exciting!

Rachel - I'm not sure what the deal is with your temps but that article you found seems like a possible explanation. My temps went up slightly on day 3 of Clomid so maybe that's it. Hopefully it will go down now that you've taken your last pill. :thumbup:

Seabean - I wouldn't be too worried about the 100 Mg and the twins I mean obviously it wasn't too strong for me. :nope: Plus the chance of twins, like Rachel said, is pretty small. I wouldn't worry about it! How many days are you taking the progesterone? 5 or 10 days?

MD - Your temps are looking nice and high! I hope your progesterone test goes well!

Bethany - Temps are looking good! :thumbup:

Looking for some advice/tips from you ladies. I've been feeling a bit down since Monday. I've just been feeling hopeless, I almost feel worse than I did before Clomid because before I looked to Clomid to be the "miracle" cure and now that it's not working I'm getting discouraged. On top of that I find myself getting jealous everytime I hear someone I know is pregnant particularly I find myself getting jealous of all the things my best friend is going through who's 18 weeks. I hate being jealous and I hate feeling so down. Any advice on how I can stop focusing so much on TTC and give my attitude a positive boost? Just feeling a little lost. :nope: Thanks ladies.


----------



## bnporter81

Caroline, I'm sorry you're feeling down and I know it's so frustrating. You think if things don't happen then you'll have Clomid to fall back on and when that doesn't seem to work it makes you feel bad. I'm sure there are a lot of women out there, though, who have had to take Clomid more than 2 or 3 cycles to get their BFP. I don't know how you feel about IUI or IVF, but those options are out there if Clomid doesn't work in the end (even though I think it will for you):flower: Have you tried acupuncture? I've talked to a couple different women on a different board and they said it helped them:shrug: I guess what I'm saying is you still have a lot of hope left....you can still do the Clomid a while longer and there are other ways if you wanted to go those routes. It's totally natural to feel the way you are when it's something so near and dear to the heart. I don't think it's so much about jealousy...I know you're happy for them you just want to be happy and have what is natural yourself. Don't get too down on yourself, hon. I believe it will happen for you:hugs:


----------



## MommyDream

Caroline, it is so hard to come up with original words that sound encouraging after we've all been saying the same things to each other for what seems like an eternity for each of us. I hope you can find strength in the fact that we're here for you and are all going through the same thing. And like Bethany says, even of the clomid isn't the answer, there are many other options. The only people who say they will never be parents are those who have closed all the doors and you are a long way from that. 

We're here for you. Hang in there. :)


----------



## rmsh1

Caroline I wish there was an easy way to just stop thinking so much. Planning things I really want helps me. I was extremely down before we went to Rome, and I thought I would still be down there, but it didn't take long for me to get excited about where we were. TTC was still on my mind, but not obsessively like it has been recently.

Is a small holiday somewhere something you can plan? I am already looking for another trip to plan now, as it really helped.

I think just finding things you really like doing helps a little. I hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## foquita

big hugs caroline :hugs: I'm sorry you're feeling like this, I think we all have those doubts and worries :hugs: but it could be that you'll ovulate a little bit later on the 100mg, are they checking for follicles again sometime this week? :hugs: 

I agree with rmsh, planning things makes me feel so much better and also giving myself goals to complete before I get pregnant and/or have the baby, right now my goals are to have my flat looking exactly like I want it so I have decorating to think about and I want to learn to drive, I did start that one but it's kinda fallen by the wayside just now :haha: I wanted to pay debt off too and I did a lot of it then spent it all again :rofl: but at least I still have the goal to complete to keep me occupied lol. 

do things that you might not be able to do so much when you're pregnant, drink wine and eat out and have loads of passionate sex :) hope you feel better asap :hugs:


----------



## Diddums

Sorry to hear your down at the moment caroline :( we are all here for you. Don't give up hope and as the others have said try to concentrate on another project. Mine is to tidy and redecorate our spare room :) also you never know that follicle may have grown by Friday x

Beth your temps are looking lovely how you feeling?


----------



## bnporter81

Thank you, Diddums...it's a little weird how my temps have been so consistent the last few days. I was actually worried it was the battery in my thermometer going out but I waited about an hour and my temp had moved so I know it's not a problem with the thermometer. I've had a little bit of an upset tummy and have been a little tired but that's about it. This is actually the first TWW that I HAVEN'T really felt hopeful which is why I'm not really wanting to test. I just feel down because I don't felt we BD'd enough but I know all it takes is 1 and that there is hope. Still trying to decide if I will test in about a week or if I'll just wait and see if the witch shows:wacko:

When are you going to stop using the progesterone?


----------



## BabyLovesElmo

Caroline, we're all here for you hun. :hugs: Keeping busy is definitely what helps me keep my sanity on this journey. I have also heard really good things about acupuncture for fertility,and there are so many other options out there besides Clomid. I know you'll find what's right for you and we'll all be here to cheer you on. 
Through the good, the bad and the ugly...Yelping Vaginas Unite! :thumbup:


----------



## Rachel789

Caroline :hugs: I am sorry you are feeling so down. I agree with what everyone else has said! And you are totally normal for feeling this way. I still would not give up hope that clomid will work for you. You may have more mature follies when you get your next scan and if not maybe your body just needs a high dose to respond to it. As someone else mentioned try to focus on enjoying things you couldnt do when you are pregnant and enjoy your "freedom" while you have it since life after children is completely different. That is how I try to make myself feel better when I get down. I try to enjoy sleeping in, coming and going as I please, less responsibilities, ect. Things will turn around for you I know it, I am rooting for you hun :)


----------



## Diddums

Beth I've used the progesterone cream for a week now and will use it for another week then stop. So will keep going until next Tuesday then see whether AF turns up. If I doesn't I have my dr appointment a week after I stop the cream so will beg the doctor for provera. Then try to fit a soy cycle in depending on what the outcome of the appointment is xxx


----------



## raventtc

Caroline - sorry to hear your down :hugs: we are all hear for you when you need to vent or whatever it maybe, all the other ladies gave some great tips to stay busy. That is pretty much what i am doing, since i was soo down after last cycle. I got up one day and told myself to enjoy life because it was passing me by while i was depressed about af showing up. I have been re-organizing things at my house, cleaning, having some fun with bd!!! and spending tons of time outside or with family. You should let lose have a few drinks some wild bd and smile about life!! Don't give up :hugs: 

fyi -- love the idea of a mini vacation!! might have to talk hubby into that?!


----------



## seabean

CM - Clomid is a first resort, not the last! And this is only your second cycle...don't lose hope! HUGS HUGS HUGS!

I took my 2nd progesterone last night and am going to take it for 5 total, not 10. So I'm hoping for AF over the weekend and clomid next week. Only problem is that my family in flying in at the end of next week. I hope I'm not a total BI-ATCH on clomid or feeling too crappy! The progesterone is really dragging me down this time.

PS - I am debating even telling my parents that we're going this route...I know they won't be judgmental or anything, but I feel like my Mom wouldn't understand b/c she said it was easy for her to have my sister and I. I feel like she would think we're rushing into taking hormones when we haven't been trying "that" long. I dunno, it's just not something I feel comfortable talking about with them. I will probably just keep it on the down-low.


----------



## seabean

raven your chart looks great!


----------



## seabean

bnporter81 said:


> Thank you, Diddums...it's a little weird how my temps have been so consistent the last few days. I was actually worried it was the battery in my thermometer going out but I waited about an hour and my temp had moved so I know it's not a problem with the thermometer. I've had a little bit of an upset tummy and have been a little tired but that's about it. This is actually the first TWW that I HAVEN'T really felt hopeful which is why I'm not really wanting to test. I just feel down because I don't felt we BD'd enough but I know all it takes is 1 and that there is hope. Still trying to decide if I will test in about a week or if I'll just wait and see if the witch shows:wacko:
> 
> When are you going to stop using the progesterone?

wow - super consistent, but GREAT!!!!


----------



## MommyDream

Agree- great chart raven! 

Mine is nuts but I'm chalking it up to my sickness and fever the last few days. I got my progesterone bloodwork back and it's normal for cd23 apparently - its 10.2.


----------



## seabean

@MD - congrats on the bloodwork! you definitely responded to the clomid again! I forget, did you up the dose this time around or stick w/ the same one since it worked last cycle too?


----------



## MommyDream

I'm trying 50 mg again. I am trying to stay positive regardless of my pyscho chart. Lol!


----------



## Rachel789

MD-Your chart is crazy! But I wouldnt worry it seems like it is just all over the place because of being sick

seabean-Hopefully you will not be moody when your family is in town. I didn't find clomid made me extra emotional or anything and the side effects were not bad, pretty mild.

Raven-I agree with the others your chart is looking good again. When do you plan to :test: ?


----------



## Rachel789

Bethany your temps are nice and steady-looking good!


----------



## Rachel789

diddums-Your appointment is coming up so soon how exciting!

Nat-Have you been using opks? How are they looking so far?


----------



## foquita

they've been negative up to now, not even close to positive which I'm really pleased about because I had it in my head that I would be getting constant false positives :haha: I've been doing them about 4.30pm but I won't be able to do one today until 8ish so hopefully that doesn't matter! hoping to O at the weekend if my cycle is the same as last, pleeeease let it be! :) 

how are yours looking? :) 

mommydream I'm pleased your results showed you ovulated! :D


----------



## raventtc

MD- agree your chart is crazy but you were sick, good news about the bloodwork results!!

Rachel- af is due on the 23rd, i think i am waiting til after af is supposed to show this time around, and just going to keep temping and hoping that these temps stay up this time -- since last month my chart looked sooo good too and i got my hopes up soooooo high that when af showed up i hit a super low spot...


----------



## bnporter81

Thanks Rachel...glad to see your temp is coming down a little


----------



## Rachel789

Yes I am glad it didn't go up again :wacko: From what I read it should go back to normal within a few days of stopping the clomid so hopefully it will be even more normal tomorrow. 

Nat-When you get the pos opk post a picture of it! I love seeing pos opks :haha: I have not started opks yet because I read you shouldnt start until 3-4 days after your last pill because it can cause false positives. So Thursday would be my first day to take them. But I think I won't take one then because I have the best O test on Friday which is when I get my scan so I will just wait and see how things are looking then :thumbup:


----------



## seabean

Geez that clomid board is USELESS.


----------



## Rachel789

seabean said:


> Geez that clomid board is USELESS.

:rofl: :haha: That is funny you say that because I feel the same way-no help whatsoever!


----------



## MommyDream

Rachel789 said:


> seabean said:
> 
> 
> Geez that clomid board is USELESS.
> 
> :rofl: :haha: That is funny you say that because I feel the same way-no help whatsoever!Click to expand...

Lol! We are privileged to be members of this value-add thread :)


----------



## bnporter81

The soy isoflavones thread isnt much better...I was there earlier this cycle:wacko:


----------



## Rachel789

MommyDream said:


> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seabean said:
> 
> 
> Geez that clomid board is USELESS.
> 
> :rofl: :haha: That is funny you say that because I feel the same way-no help whatsoever!Click to expand...
> 
> Lol! We are privileged to be members of this value-add thread :)Click to expand...

Serioiusly this is by far the best thread! Everyone here is great :)


----------



## Rachel789

I am soooooo bored by the way! This week is just dragging on so slow. I work from home and it is so boring and lonely. I am on CD 11 and I am starting to get a bit impatient. I know if clomid works I should o soon but i guess I am just impatient because it has been so damn long since I have o'ed :wacko:


----------



## bnporter81

I know what you mean, this week does seem to be going by really slow for some reason. I'm usually at home all day too taking care of the kids...I've tried to find work at home stuff but so much of it seemed like a scam to me so I gave up looking:wacko:

I'm sure you'll O soon, hon...I know I was so impatient after taking the soy and then I had that false positive o. earlier in my cycle. So frustrating!!:growlmad:


----------



## Rachel789

Check out the website wahadventures.com that is where I found the two jobs I do from home. They have legitimate jobs there-no scams. The girl who runs the website reviews all kinds of work at home jobs. One of the jobs I do is for a company called Lionbridge there is also another one that does the same thing called Leapforce. You can google them if you are interested!


----------



## bnporter81

Thanks...I think I'll do that:flower:


----------



## bnporter81

Rachel, it talks on the leapforce about requiring fluency in a language other than english...do you have to know a second language? I just know english, lol


----------



## Rachel789

No I only know English-that should not be a requirement maybe you are looking at the wrong job posting on there? Check out Lionbridge too.


----------



## bnporter81

I looked at that and it mentioned a Bachelors Degree or equivalent?


----------



## Rachel789

hmmm-I am not sure if that is just a preferred thing or a requirement.


----------



## bnporter81

I'll look over that some more later as well as the wahadventures.com site you gave me. Thanks for all the info:flower:


----------



## Rachel789

No prob-I hope it is helpful :)


----------



## cmwilson

Ladies let me just say, you are just so amazing! I am beyond grateful for your support and your advice. I think all your suggestions are great. I definitely need to get some sort of hobby, something to keep myself distracted. I keep trying to tell myself that technically DH and I weren't planning on trying until this fall, we just started early last year so technically we are still ahead of the game I guess! Clomid is just the first possible solution I know, I think if the 100 doesn't work this time I still have 150 Mg then on to injectables (whatever those are) and I'm not opposed to iui but I need to get some eggies first :dohh:. I don't think IVF is really a possibility at least right now, too expensive. But you ladies are absolutely right I need to think positive and enjoy my life before having a baby. A mini-break might be a possibility but probably not for a couple weeks but I could start planning something. :happydance: Thanks again ladies, you're just awesome. :hugs:

Enough about me...

Raven/Bethany - Your charts look great! Keeping my fingers crossed for you!!

MD - Great news on the progesterone! Glad your temps are evening out, that temp yesterday was crazy! Glad you are feeling better!

Seabean - TOTALLY agree about the Clomid thread! Not much help at all! This thread is fantastic! As BLE said, "YELPING VAGINAS UNITE!"

Rachel - You have your scan on Friday? I have my second scan on Friday too! This thread will have lots of news this weekend! Scans, TWWs, Seabeans AF and new Clomid cycle!


----------



## bnporter81

Glad you're feeling a little bit better Caroline:hugs:Don't worry...IVF probably wouldn't be an option for me either....it is way to expensive for DH and myself.:thumbup:
I wish you and Rachel the best of luck with your upcoming scans...I hope they show good things for both of you:hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

Yes Caroline mine is Friday as well I pray we both have good results :thumbup:

I see you and MD saying your dr. has you come back in for subsequent scans if the follies arent mature enough yet. I actually hope that is not necessary because we are on a high deductable health insurance plan and every scan appt is $240 out of pocket for me :wacko: So I really can't afford to do multiple scans per cycle. I hope this won't be a problem!


----------



## Rachel789

Whoa there are a lot of this currently viewing this thread! :hi:


----------



## cmwilson

Rachel789 said:


> Yes Caroline mine is Friday as well I pray we both have good results :thumbup:
> 
> I see you and MD saying your dr. has you come back in for subsequent scans if the follies arent mature enough yet. I actually hope that is not necessary because we are on a high deductable health insurance plan and every scan appt is $240 out of pocket for me :wacko: So I really can't afford to do multiple scans per cycle. I hope this won't be a problem!

Yeah our deductible is super high too. We just got a bill for $400 for my last two scans. My HSG was $700 but fortunately our insurance covered most of it. It's crazy! :wacko:But I guess in the end, if it works, it will be worth it. :thumbup:


----------



## MommyDream

Rachel789 said:


> Yes Caroline mine is Friday as well I pray we both have good results :thumbup:
> 
> I see you and MD saying your dr. has you come back in for subsequent scans if the follies arent mature enough yet. I actually hope that is not necessary because we are on a high deductable health insurance plan and every scan appt is $240 out of pocket for me :wacko: So I really can't afford to do multiple scans per cycle. I hope this won't be a problem!

I am spoiled by Canadian Health care... A lot of my scans were covered by my provincial health care plan. We just paid one initail up front fee for the year. I've payed for the clomid up front but it was covered 90% through my work insurance plan that I could claim after the fact. 

The cost of living in Canada is higher in other ways though - housing is insanely cheap in the US! :wacko:


----------



## Rachel789

I just hope I don't have to do more than one scan. If there is a next cycle I may ask her if I can come in for a scan on cd 15 or 16 on instead so hopefully by then something will def have happened and I could avoid a 2nd scan. I think the clomid will work for me but I have a feeling I wont o until closer to CD 20 and I am afraid on CD 13 she won't see much and want me to come back again.


----------



## seabean

I think w/ my phone app I am always "viewing" this page!?

My clomid was only $7! And deductibles to see the Dr are $20, regardless of whether there is an ultrasound, etc. So we have decent health insurance. 

However, I had to really push my Dr. on even getting a scan while using clomid. She said to call back when I get AF and we'll figure it out. She's an OBGYN and not a RE or infertility specialist...it's kind of making me nervous that she doesn't totally know what's up? Also, she started me on 100mg of clomid...also not the "norm". I just hope she knows what she's doing!? How do you know if your Dr is off? I've liked her a lot so far, but hearing about how much you all are monitored w/ scans, and how she didn't really thnk it was necessary, makes me nervous :(


----------



## cmwilson

I have heard of people doing Clomid unmonitored but I guess the reason they monitor is for hyperstimulation with too many follicles. If you are worried about your doc though you should definitely investigate fertility specialists. :thumbup:


----------



## cmwilson

Question - What would you classify clear cm with no stretch? Creamy or watery? Not sure what to list it as...:wacko:


----------



## rmsh1

I call that watery. My watery cm, just before EWCM, is truely just like water. No cream to it at all


----------



## raventtc

i agree i would put it as watery, i get that too before ewcm. and i always feel wet down there cause its soo thin.


----------



## Diddums

Wow Beth hose temps are staying very consistent :)

Raven and MD good luck your temps are looking lovely! When are you ladies testing? Raven do you think your 10dpo or 6? Xx


----------



## bnporter81

Yes, Diddums, and it was also the same today, too:dohh:Never had it do this before...I hope it's a good thing:wacko:


----------



## MommyDream

Raven and Bethany, you both have great charts! I'm feeling like we'll have some more BFPs very soon!

I'm testing on May 25th or 26th of no AF. The nurse tol me not to before that becaus the HCG shot may stay in my system for quite some time and give me a false positive.


----------



## Rachel789

My temp went back up! :brat: I really thought it would continue to go to down and from what I read it should within a couple days, I don't get what is going on. Also this time when I woke and took my temp I felt hot and a little nauseous. When I woke up for the day I felt fine though. Ugh I just wish my body would react to the clomid like 99% of other people's. When I looked at many charts on FF no one's even close to resembles what mine is doing. Good thing I have my scan tomorrow so I can find out if anything is brewing in my ovaries. I am so nervous it isnt working because of how high my temp is. I would think if estrogen was higher as it should be now my temp would be cooling not heating :wacko:


----------



## bnporter81

Aww, Rachel, I'm sorry about your temp. I know it's so frustrating...It's probably just your body trying to get used to the Clomid, though. Like you said, you have your scan tomorrow and you'll find out some answers:flower:Try not to stress until then:hugs:


----------



## rmsh1

Good luck for tomorrow Rachel, I have no idea what your temp is doing unless by some freaky chance you have ovulated super early! If only our bodies could talk to us


----------



## Rachel789

I know wouldnt that be nice! :haha:

Off an on all day today I have been having sharp pains in what seems to be my left ovary?? I am not sure if this is normal or what for clomid. I hope it means something is brewing down there!

This thread has been so quiet the past couple days what are the yelping vaginas up to?? I hope everyone is doing well :)


----------



## raventtc

I never thought being 6dpo....i just was going with 10dpo. now i am thinking...humm? well today i went on a field trip and just got back it was a fun day and lots of walking and i mean lots of walking!! 

how is everyone else??


----------



## raventtc

bn - i got the same temp this am too, i thought oh great this thing is broke...so i tested again after i was up and about and it was different but your chart does look soooo good! :dust:


----------



## bnporter81

Thanks, hon. Some:dust:for you as well:flower:


----------



## cmwilson

Raven, Bethany, MD - Some great looking charts! I'm sensing some bfps!! :happydance:

Rachel - I'm sorry about your temp. :hugs: Maybe your low temperatures are the abnormal ones and the Clomid has normalized your hormones and temperature and they are supposed to be that high? I've noticed my temps have been consistently higher this cycle than others. I was having a hot flash this morning when I first woke up and it was 97.8 then I waited 5 min and cooled off a bit and took it again and it was 97.6. I have been having some random throbbing on my left side as well but I'm not sure if it's related. I guess we'll both find out tomorrow! What time is your scan? Mine is at 10:30. Hopefully you'll some good news and those pains you're feeling are eggies growing!! Plus maybe they can answer your question about the temps! :thumbup:


----------



## Rachel789

My dr. doesnt want me temping and doesnt believe in it so I won't even mention it to her. Maybe you are right about the hormones normalizing my temps I guess I will have to just continue to wait it out. I read online that the pains couple mean follies are growing-I hope that is whats happenning with both of us! That would be amazing if we both get good news tomorrow. My appt is at 9:45-not too long before you :)


----------



## Diddums

Good luck tomorrow Rachel and Caroline I have very thing crossed for you two :)

Nothin to report here cd106 and no sporting and no AF. I have five days left of using progesterone cream then one week off before appointment hoping for AF to arrive. Think I will double the amount of progrsterone cream for the last five days in the hope it kick starts AF xxx


----------



## seabean

Best of luck w/ the appointments ladies!

I hope no one got scared off w/ the drama a few days back :cry: 
We're not normally catty, come back!


CD 39 for me and 4th day of progesterone. Hoping to get AF this weekend and start clomid next week! I am going to call my Dr tomorrow and insist on being monitored...especially since this is my first round and I really have no clue how my body is going to react :wacko:


----------



## Rachel789

I think that's a good idea seabean. I hope af shows quickly for you!


----------



## BabyLovesElmo

Well ladies, Dr. is sending me in for more testing. He wants me to have another scan to check on the cyst and see if there are any more (I REALLY hope not!). Getting some blood work done to check my pituitary, estrogen,and recheck LH/FSH. Hopefully I'll get the date for all this tomorrow. Until then...more waiting. :wacko:

Diddums--CD106 wow! I thought my cycles were long, I can't imagine going that long. I really hope the progesterone cream works, FX'd for you hun! :hugs:

Rachel--Does your doctor have any particular reason for not believing in temping? I think your doctor should support you doing whatever you feel is right, it's not like temping is causing any harm. It's a shame that her personal views inhibit you being able to talk freely about what's going on, especially since ttc can be such a roller coaster. I hope you get good news tomorrow! :thumbup:


----------



## Diddums

Thanks babyloveselmo :) I hope so too!

The first dr I saw also said bbt wasn't reliable as it needed to be done precisely. Soni stopped talking to her about it. And I haven't mentioned it to the second dr who referred me. Figured I can always bring it up with the specialist If needed. 

Good luck today scan ladies :) xxx


----------



## rmsh1

Good luck for the scans Caroline and Rachel! I wonder what my ovaries look like? I had an MRI of my reproductive system years ago as a healthy control for someone's experiment (the things you do when working in research!). I got a copy of the MRI afterwards, and it was so interesting. She said my ovaries look nice and healthy and it looked like I was about to ovulate (I was on bc at the time....). I should find hat DVD and take a closer look at it. No idea where it is.

I have been a bit quieter lately purely as nothing is going on with me. Got weeks to wait til ovulation, and waiting on doc appointment to come around on June 1st. I am just trying to be patient, which is not my strong point when it comes to TTC!

BLE hope your blood work comes back normal, that is what I am hoping my doc will do for me as a minimum, take some blood and order my hormones to be checked.

Diddums I dont know how you have lasted this long in one cycle. You must be far more patient than me, look at how I get around CD24 of my longish cycles! Panicky and stressed, that's how I get! I hope they can sort you quickly


----------



## Diddums

Thanks rmsh I was pretty stressed around the cd60-80 mark but now I've chilled out. Figured stressing will probably make it worse and won't bring AF on lol. Also using the progesterone cream gives me hope that AF will arrive once I stop it. And even if it doesn't I have my specialist appointment in a week and a half and I will beg for provera or something similar for AF to return so that I actually get a chance to ttc. If the specialist doesn't help I have no idea what I will do however lol xxx


----------



## Helena_

not sure if I've updated here or not, but I'll be going in for bw on the 30th and then starting provera. Once af comes, I'll be starting the IUI cycle with injectables and a trigger shot. We're doing back to back insems, so hoping that helps. The 30th can't come faster!


----------



## bnporter81

Good luck this morning Caroline and Rachel! Hope everything goes well at the appts:hugs:


----------



## raventtc

good luck all of you that have appointments and or blood work and great news helena_lynn.

I agree we all have be quiet, but i feel like i am trying to keep busy and then the days will pass by faster! I had a temp spike this am, i don't know if its cause i didn't sleep great, i was up in the middle of the night -- well awake but not moving around and feel back asleep for 3+ hours.


----------



## Helena_

raven- your chart looks amazing!


----------



## raventtc

bn- i see you had a different temp this am and it higher!!


----------



## bnporter81

Yeah, raven...I was glad to see that it was actually different for a change, lol:dohh: Hopefully this will be the month for both of us. FX'd.:thumbup:


----------



## Rachel789

Raven/Bethany-wow both of your charts look amazing!!

Thank you everyone for the well wishes at my appt today :) I will be heading out in an hour or so to go there.

rmsh/diddums-That is exciting both of your appts are coming up soon-I hope you both get answers/the help you deserve!

Helena-That is great news about you upcoming IUI :happydance: I hope it does the trick and is just what you need to get pregnant :hugs:

AFM-Temp is still up and I woke up drenched in sweat last night. So I am thinking I must still be having hot flashes because DH said he didn't feel all that hot last night and if anything he is the one who gets hot not me. I will ask the dr. if that is still normal to be getting hot flashes a few days after stopping the clomid. I did read it stays in your system for up to a couple months so maybe it is still affecting me. I am nervous and excited for me appt. I reallllllllly hope I get good news or at least semi good news.


----------



## Rachel789

Oh yea and good luck Caroline I hope we both return with great news :hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

BLE-I am happy to hear your dr. is doing some investigating for you as to what is happening with your cycles. I hope it turns out for the best-keep us posted!


----------



## seabean

Rachel, if you don't want to bring up temping with your doc, maybe ask in term of "feeling hot"? You cam just say that you have felt very flush and warm and mention the hot flashes. My guess is they will say its just the clomid, but just in case? On the other hand, if your ovaries look good and you O, then doesn't even really matter that you had strange temps in my mind...just get that bfp!

Can't wait to hear all the news later today! Fingers crossed!

Last progesterone tonight...


----------



## Diddums

Beth and raven those charts are looking good. I hope you both get your bfp. When are your ladies testing? 

Once again good luck at your appointments ladies xxx


----------



## Diddums

Seabean hope you get AF very very soon x


----------



## Rachel789

Yay for last progesterone seabean :happydance:

I will mention the feeling hot/hot flashes and see what she says. I think she just thinks temping is unnecessary and adds uneeded stress. The second I mentioned it to her at my first appt she instantly was like "no don't do that its useless". She seemed adament. Obv I will do what I want but that was just her opinion. But yes you are correct if all looks well then I won't care about the temps. But if it doesnt of course I will be upset and think something is off because of my temps :wacko: I just hope regardless I will be able to track when I o since my temps are so crazy it may be hard to see. Well I am off to my appointment I will report back later!


----------



## bnporter81

Thank you, Diddums....I was just glad to see some kind of a different temp this morning instead of the same thing:wacko:

With my TWW I'm either 7 dpo or 10 dpo, but I really think I'm more like 7 dpo because the day before that temp rise I had a LOT of ovary type pain like the egg was bursting out or something. So if I am only 7 dpo then I'll probably wait a little while still. At least a few more days.


----------



## Rachel789

Well I really wish I was coming back with good news but it's not :cry: She didn't see anything going on and said it doesn't look like I will O this cycle. She didn't even want to rescan me, she just wants me to start provera and move to a new cycle. She already called me in the rx for 100mg. As she was showing me the ultra sound she just sounded so casual about it as if it wasn't heartbreaking news meanwhile I was dying inside when she said there was nothing happening. This really sucks-I had a bad feeling given my temps that nothing positive was happening :cry:

So the question is now do I start the provera right away or should I wait it out another 1-2 weeks and just see if it takes a little longer for me to o? MD-Didn't you go in for a scan and nothing was happening but then a few days later you had follicles maturing? I just really don't want to give up-I know that I have o'ed on my own before-my dr. doesnt know that but I do so I wonder if I should wait it out until CD 25ish and if nothing by then maybe move on. But at the same time if nothing is going to happen I would rather get things moving to my next cycle asap. I just wish I knew what to do.


----------



## Helena_

they say to give it up until 10 days after your last provera pill to o, but I suppose if she doesn't see anything maturing then that wouldn't matter. If you really wanted to wait, then go for it, but I would personally start provera right away. I don't have patients and always just ended up extremely discouraged with clomid, so I'm less forgiving towards it. Do what feels right! no harm in waiting


----------



## seabean

I'm so sorry Rachel! :hugs: 

That's a tough one. I waited out last week b/c I had a +OPK and thought I would O...but didn't. A part of me wishes I had just started progesterone when I should have instead of delaying it to see if I O'd. But I wasn't on clomid, so there might be more hope for you! In the grand scheme of things waiting a week or so isn't a big deal at all, but it can be a stressful wait, and not end up being worth it, both emotionally and if nothing comes of it. I hate these types of "gambles", but in the end, either route it totally fine and it's up to you :) HUGS!


----------



## rmsh1

I'm sorry Rachel :( It is a tough decision you have to make, I don't even know what I would do in your place. I think you just have to do what makes you most comfortable

:hugs:


----------



## raventtc

diddums - thanks I think i am going to test next week maybe Wed? or thrus? my LP is 15 days

rachel - I would do what makes you feel comfortable! :hugs: and i hate when doctors are so matter fact like and don't show an ounce of carring to whom they deliver news too!!


----------



## bnporter81

Rachel, I'm so sorry to hear that. I know it must have really upset you:hugs:I don't see any harm in waiting it out a little longer just to see if you would O...but I know on the other hand it might make you feel a little better to know you were using the higher amount she prescribed and that you were heading towards a new cycle where you had a better chance of it happening.

If you do decide to wait, I wouldn't wait a long time:thumbup:Do you think it would make you feel better to know that you were moving on to a new cycle with a higher amount of Clomid or would it make you feel better to know that there's still a chance you could O. from this dosage and just waiting it out?

Just do whatever you feel is a better choice for you:flower:


----------



## seabean

no word from CMWILSON yet on her scan? :shrug:


----------



## Rachel789

Thank you so much everyone you are amazing! I am really depressed about this but as always I will pick my head up and move on because I have no other choice. I just really thought since I do o on my own but just late in my cycle and have no issues like pcos,ect that 50 mg would do the trick for me. I don't know I am starting to believe there has to be something wrong with me and I may need more in depth testing. I think if 100 mg doesnt work I will make an appointment with a FS and get better testing done. 

I am not sure yet if I will wait or start the provera this weekend. I may think on it for a day or two before I decide. I have read other people saying they had nothing on u/s around this day but still go on to o around cd 20 so it seems there is a chance but who knows if that chance is slim.


----------



## Rachel789

I hope everything went ok with your scan Caroline. And if not just know I can totally relate with what you are going through now :hugs:


----------



## cmwilson

Sorry for the delay seabean. :hugs:

So sorry Rachel, I know the feeling and it just sucks. :hugs: As far as waiting, so she saw nothing on the ultrasound? She definitely didn't see any signs of PCO? Not a lot of small follicles? Its up to you but I would maybe give it 5 days with OPKs and if nothing start with the Provera and the higher dose? I'm sorry your doc wasn't supportive that definitely doesn't help matters. I'm here for you.

Seems like bad news all around. Nothing on the ultrasound once again. :cry: To add to it they seem to think that 150 most likely won't do anything so they just want to go right to fsh injections. The doc said that it WILL make me ovulate so that's good but it also could cost a couple thousand dollars. :cry: I cried (bawled more like it) to DH and he said that it is a lot of money but he'll do whatever makes me happy. :blush: So overall a terrible day but DH and the doc were very supportive. The doc was very comforting and said that she knew it was frustrating but not to give up. We have an appointment on Monday to discuss our options. Thank you for your continued support ladies, it means a lot. :flower:Off to research fsh injections. :nope:


----------



## Lisa92881

:hugs: Rachel & Caroline :hugs:


----------



## seabean

Sorry cm, I definitely didn't mean to imply that you had to update us Asap! I appreciate all you ladies do to report back after your visits and can't imagine how much that sucks.. let alone going online to talk about it...so thank you!!!

It sounds like you have a supportive Dr. That's great! I'm sorry todays scans weren't better. I had high hopes for you both. :hugs: you know we are here for you too!


----------



## bnporter81

Lots of hugs for both of you, Caroline and Rachel:hugs::hugs::hugs:

I'm so sorry you girls didn't get better news today. :nope: I don't really know what to say to make you two feel any better...wish I did. Just know that we're all here for you and that we care. Rachel, I hope the 100 will end up working for you if you don't O. soon. Caroline, I hope financially you'll be able to manage the injections, and if not then I hope you and your doctor will be able to discuss a different option that will work:thumbup: Great that you have such a supportive hubby, though!


----------



## mrsc81

Sorry to hear the scan news ladies :hugs:

I havent been on here much, been feeling very off, dizzy and tired still, thinking im anemic so im going to see my doc when shes back next week.

Hope to see some bfp's soon!


----------



## cmwilson

seabean said:


> Sorry cm, I definitely didn't mean to imply that you had to update us Asap! I appreciate all you ladies do to report back after your visits and can't imagine how much that sucks.. let alone going online to talk about it...so thank you!!!
> 
> It sounds like you have a supportive Dr. That's great! I'm sorry todays scans weren't better. I had high hopes for you both. :hugs: you know we are here for you too!

Oh no I wasn't trying to say you were making me post. I appreciate the fact that you wanted to hear how things went. I appreciate you thinking about me. Sorry if it came across that way! :hugs:


----------



## bnporter81

Nat, haven't heard from you lately, hon...how are you doing?:hugs:


----------



## BabyLovesElmo

Big :hugs::hugs:Caroline and Rachel. 

Rachel--I think waiting another five days or so wouldn't be such a bad idea. At least then you could say you tried everything, otherwise you might end up wondering. Ultimately you need to do what's best for you, I just know that I hate having that "what if..." feeling. Whatever you decide hun, I'm here for you :hugs:

Caroline--I'm happy that you have such support around you. I can't imagine FSH injections being terribly easy and knowing that your DH and Dr 'have your back' must be a great comfort. It may take a few more cycles, but I just know we're all going to get our bfp's! :hugs:

afm--After my doctors appointment yesterday, DH surprised me with a nice birthday cake and flowers. That really helped to take my mind of things for a little while. My scan and blood work are scheduled for Thursday afternoon but for now I plan to enjoy the sunshine and have a nice weekend with my family. Have a good weekend everyone!! :thumbup:


----------



## seabean

Aw thanks for clarifying Caroline...I just realised that "hugs" on my phone look like "huh?". Crazy how that threw off all interpretation! What about gong back on BCP for a few months? I ovulated just fine after BCP then it started to go downhill...so personallyx its my next backup plan after comid. It is probably a lot cheaper too. But all bodies are different, so maybe you know it isn't a good option for you? I'm always iffy whether to recommend BCP since some are so adament about disliking it (understandably).


----------



## bnporter81

Seabean, I know what you mean. I've been using the progesterone to try to get my cycles more normal and I'm hoping it will get that way. Before everything went to crap, lol, I was using the mini pill because I was originally breastfeeding and then I just stayed on that for a couple of months even when I stopped because it was working for me. Anyway, I know that I ovulated and had normal cycles for at least 3 months after I stopped it...guess because my ovaries had a nice break both from the breastfeeding and the mini-pill. Even though I VERY much do not want to go back on anything I might consider going back on it for a couple of months to see if it would help. I'm not ready to go that route just yet but I might give it a try if nothing happens in a few more months.:thumbup:


----------



## cmwilson

Yes I'm so sorry about the misunderstanding, I would never want you to think I didn't appreciate your concern for me so rather than do the smiley I'll just say HUGS! 

I don't know if bcp will work for me because I never had a normal cycle after going off of it but I will ask the doc about it Monday. The frustrating thing is that I had normal cycles before bcp but now well, you know. :growlmad:


----------



## bnporter81

Well, I had a little bit of a temp. dip today. Of course with me not knowing if I'm 11 dpo or actually 8 dpo I don't know if it's because AF is coming or if it could be an implantation dip....? I also have had a very stuffy nose and I'm pretty certain I slept with my mouth open part of the night:wacko:


----------



## raventtc

caroline :hugs: 

bn i had a dip today too... :hugs:


----------



## bnporter81

Sorry to hear it Raven...hopefully it comes back up for both of us tomorrow:hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

cmwilson said:


> Sorry for the delay seabean. :hugs:
> 
> So sorry Rachel, I know the feeling and it just sucks. :hugs: As far as waiting, so she saw nothing on the ultrasound? She definitely didn't see any signs of PCO? Not a lot of small follicles? Its up to you but I would maybe give it 5 days with OPKs and if nothing start with the Provera and the higher dose? I'm sorry your doc wasn't supportive that definitely doesn't help matters. I'm here for you.
> 
> Seems like bad news all around. Nothing on the ultrasound once again. :cry: To add to it they seem to think that 150 most likely won't do anything so they just want to go right to fsh injections. The doc said that it WILL make me ovulate so that's good but it also could cost a couple thousand dollars. :cry: I cried (bawled more like it) to DH and he said that it is a lot of money but he'll do whatever makes me happy. :blush: So overall a terrible day but DH and the doc were very supportive. The doc was very comforting and said that she knew it was frustrating but not to give up. We have an appointment on Monday to discuss our options. Thank you for your continued support ladies, it means a lot. :flower:Off to research fsh injections. :nope:

:hugs: I am sorry to hear the clomid won't work for you but that is great that you have a dr. who is helpful and your DH being supportive. I hope only one round of injections is all you need.

My dr. said last ultra sound and this one that she sees a lot of small follicles but she never mentioned PCO she said everything looked normal in there :shrug: But from what you and seabean are saying it seems that could indicate PCO, but I would think she would know that and say that to me? Who knows. If the 100 mg doesnt work I am going to move on to a FS and get looked at more closely.


----------



## Rachel789

Sorry about the temp dips raven and bethany but your charts both still look good!

I just wanted to say thank you to everyone for your input and hugs. You are all amazing, it is so nice to have you to talk to about everything :) 

I still haven't 100% decided what to do but I am kind of leaning towards waiting another 7-10 days. I mean at this point what is another week or so after I have been waiting months. My temps are still weirding me out though it makes no sense that they won't go down-I haven't seen any charts on FF that look like this. Arggg go down temps!!!


----------



## rmsh1

:hugs: everyone! I hope we all get some kind of good news soon. TTC is one tough business!


----------



## cmwilson

Rachel789 said:


> :hugs: I am sorry to hear the clomid won't work for you but that is great that you have a dr. who is helpful and your DH being supportive. I hope only one round of injections is all you need.
> 
> My dr. said last ultra sound and this one that she sees a lot of small follicles but she never mentioned PCO she said everything looked normal in there :shrug: But from what you and seabean are saying it seems that could indicate PCO, but I would think she would know that and say that to me? Who knows. If the 100 mg doesnt work I am going to move on to a FS and get looked at more closely.

Hope you don't mind me asking but how old are you? One thing the doc said to me was that some of the amount of eggs could be my youth (27) but not to the amount that I had so maybe you have the normal amount of eggs for your age? Did you get to see the ultrasound?

I think waiting is still a good idea, some women do end up ovulating later with clomid and you're right, you've waited this long, what's another week? :hugs:


----------



## cmwilson

Bethany and raven - Hope your temps go up again soon!:thumbup:

Rmsh - I agree TTC is a tough business. :growlmad:


----------



## bnporter81

Rachel, okay this is probably a really really stupid question, but considering I know nothing about the clomid or scans regarding how anything looks while taking it...is it possible she didn't see anything because you DID already ovulate?:wacko:Like I said, probably stupid, but I was just wondering...


----------



## Rachel789

I dont mind :) I am 29. I did see the ultrasound but I have trouble understanding what I see on there :haha:


----------



## Rachel789

bnporter81 said:


> Rachel, okay this is probably a really really stupid question, but considering I know nothing about the clomid or scans regarding how anything looks while taking it...is it possible she didn't see anything because you DID already ovulate?:wacko:Like I said, probably stupid, but I was just wondering...

Well I told her I was having a pain in my left ovary the day before so she said she looked in an area where if I recently o'ed there would be some sort of liquid. But maybe she didn't look at where it would be if I somehow o'ed early. So I really have no clue. Only time will tell I guess.


----------



## NewMrs2011

Hello Ladies :hugs:

I wondered where this thread had disappeared to, took me ages to find it!

Was just sitting thinking about you all so thought I'd pop in past and see how you're all doing?

Nothing to report here...still bleeding (lightly). Been back to the doctors, seen a different one this time, he was also really nice but said the same as the last one. Blood test results all fine so must be down to my weight. Told to lose weight, I'm trying, but not getting very far and I still struggle with comfort eating. We have been very busy at work the last few weeks so that's kinda helping to keep my mind off it a wee bit. Also looking forward to my much needed holiday in 2 weeks :)

Anyway I hope you are all well x


----------



## rmsh1

bnporter81 said:


> Rachel, okay this is probably a really really stupid question, but considering I know nothing about the clomid or scans regarding how anything looks while taking it...is it possible she didn't see anything because you DID already ovulate?:wacko:Like I said, probably stupid, but I was just wondering...

Yep this is my thoughts too, that you had a super early ovulation. Were you BDing during this time? Maybe wait til you might be 14-16 dpo, just in case??


----------



## rmsh1

My chart is looking super steady right now, never looked like this before! LOL probably all change tomorrow, but I guess each chart will be different!


----------



## bnporter81

Well, girls, had some very light spotting this afternoon so I guess we'll see what tomorrow brings:wacko:


----------



## Helena_

Got a positive opk yesterday (friday), and a smiley today (saturday). I've never ovulated on my own, so I'm super excited


----------



## raventtc

Welcome back NewMrs!

afm - yesterday was a busy day. I am still dead tired from it, but had to get up and temp, so I am staying up. Temp went up a tiny bit this am, just a few more days to go before its time for the test...!


----------



## foquita

Rachel789 said:


> Yes I am glad it didn't go up again :wacko: From what I read it should go back to normal within a few days of stopping the clomid so hopefully it will be even more normal tomorrow.
> 
> Nat-When you get the pos opk post a picture of it! I love seeing pos opks :haha: I have not started opks yet because I read you shouldnt start until 3-4 days after your last pill because it can cause false positives. So Thursday would be my first day to take them. But I think I won't take one then because I have the best O test on Friday which is when I get my scan so I will just wait and see how things are looking then :thumbup:

i got my positive yesterday! i didn't take a picture of it though, should i? :haha: i saved it, i know that's sad but y'know :haha: 

i read through the last few days, sorry about your scan :hugs: but you've got crosshairs...so do you think you have ovulated?? :D



Rachel789 said:


> MommyDream said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seabean said:
> 
> 
> Geez that clomid board is USELESS.
> 
> :rofl: :haha: That is funny you say that because I feel the same way-no help whatsoever!Click to expand...
> 
> Lol! We are privileged to be members of this value-add thread :)Click to expand...
> 
> Serioiusly this is by far the best thread! Everyone here is great :)Click to expand...

I AGREE! :hugs: 



cmwilson said:


> Question - What would you classify clear cm with no stretch? Creamy or watery? Not sure what to list it as...:wacko:

this puzzles me too, i would go for watery :) a lot of the time i have really watery creamy cm though if that makes sense. it's so bloody confusing! :haha: 



cmwilson said:


> Sorry for the delay seabean. :hugs:
> 
> So sorry Rachel, I know the feeling and it just sucks. :hugs: As far as waiting, so she saw nothing on the ultrasound? She definitely didn't see any signs of PCO? Not a lot of small follicles? Its up to you but I would maybe give it 5 days with OPKs and if nothing start with the Provera and the higher dose? I'm sorry your doc wasn't supportive that definitely doesn't help matters. I'm here for you.
> 
> Seems like bad news all around. Nothing on the ultrasound once again. :cry: To add to it they seem to think that 150 most likely won't do anything so they just want to go right to fsh injections. The doc said that it WILL make me ovulate so that's good but it also could cost a couple thousand dollars. :cry: I cried (bawled more like it) to DH and he said that it is a lot of money but he'll do whatever makes me happy. :blush: So overall a terrible day but DH and the doc were very supportive. The doc was very comforting and said that she knew it was frustrating but not to give up. We have an appointment on Monday to discuss our options. Thank you for your continued support ladies, it means a lot. :flower:Off to research fsh injections. :nope:

i'm so sorry love :hugs: :hugs: what did you find on your research? :hugs: 



bnporter81 said:


> Nat, haven't heard from you lately, hon...how are you doing?:hugs:

i was freaking out for a few days and had some time off and i'm baaaaack :fool: i'm ok now, i got a positive OPK yesterday so would that mean i'm ovulating today do you think? your chart is looking good!! even with the wee temp dip this morning, it's still high :)



NewMrs2011 said:


> Hello Ladies :hugs:
> 
> I wondered where this thread had disappeared to, took me ages to find it!
> 
> Was just sitting thinking about you all so thought I'd pop in past and see how you're all doing?
> 
> Nothing to report here...still bleeding (lightly). Been back to the doctors, seen a different one this time, he was also really nice but said the same as the last one. Blood test results all fine so must be down to my weight. Told to lose weight, I'm trying, but not getting very far and I still struggle with comfort eating. We have been very busy at work the last few weeks so that's kinda helping to keep my mind off it a wee bit. Also looking forward to my much needed holiday in 2 weeks :)
> 
> Anyway I hope you are all well x

glad to have you back! :D we've missed you, don't be a stranger! how much weight do you have to lose? it's orlando you're going to isn't it? have an amazing time :hugs: 



bnporter81 said:


> Well, girls, had some very light spotting this afternoon so I guess we'll see what tomorrow brings:wacko:

could be IB, hang in there :hugs:



Helena_Lynn said:


> Got a positive opk yesterday (friday), and a smiley today (saturday). I've never ovulated on my own, so I'm super excited

YAY helena, that's amazing! :happydance: are you temping?


----------



## bnporter81

Helena, that's great...hope you O soon!

Nat, great to hear from you again:hugs:And that is SO great about the OPK! I would say you'd probably O either today or even possibly tomorrow. Get in as much BD'ing as you can for the next couple of days!:thumbup: And thanks, Nat, my temp did go down a bit yesterday but it came back up a little this morning:thumbup: I'll be keeping an eye on your chart:winkwink: So glad that you're ovulating this early again! The soy definitely likes you:haha:

So glad to see you back NewMrs! I hope everything is going well for you:hugs:

Rmsh,yes your chart is looking steady...pretty sure that means hormones are pretty steady and that's always a good thing!:thumbup:

Well, girls, after the spotting I had yesterday...TMI, sorry (started out being a medium red color but only a little when I wiped, then a couple of hours later it was a little less and even a lighter red)Now this morning there is nothing there so I'm trying to stay a little hopeful especially since my temp went back up .1 of a degree instead of continuing to decrease:thumbup:Keep your FX'd for me:af:


----------



## seabean

@BN - I hope the AF stays away! How long is your LP usually? Would this be too early for AF anyway? Could be IB!!!

@Foquita - So glad you got a +OPK again! It's not that crazy to save them. When I first started OPKs they were all lined up and my husband was like WTF! They haven't been reliable for me lately so I only use them to appease the occasional POAS urge. :)

@Helena - congrats on your OPK too! What made you decide not to try clomid again this cycle? Are you doing anything else this round?

@Rachel - Dang, you really might have O'd already! Those temps are just climbing! I hope that is the reason they couldn't see anything on the scan :hugs:

@Raven - can't wait for you to test!

@newmrs- sorry to hear about your Drs visit :( I know weight loss can't be easy, but at least you have a great motivation! 

I'm waiting for AF to arrive. Either tonight/tomorrow AM, according to the trends of the past times I've taken it.


----------



## Rachel789

Bethany-I really hope that was IB and it very well could have been given you temps!

Nat-Yay for a positive OPK-that is great the soy works so well for you :thumbup:

newmrs-Welcome back we have missed you! That is good you have your trip to Orlando to look forward to :)

Helena-That is amazing about the positive opk-get BDing!

Raven-Your chart is still looking really good :)

rmsh- I agree with what bethany said, it seems your hormones are steady so your chart is nice and consistent. 

I had some ewcm again today-not sure what that's about. My temp has been high the past two days but I know it is probably about .5 degrees higher than it should have been because I was drinking the past two nights and had woken up multiple times throughout the night. But either way my temp is still staying high which is odd. I really doubt I o'ed early-I would like to think that's possible but I really would think my dr. would have noticed that on the scan. I am going to wait it out though for a week or so and see what happens. I will take opks every day starting tomorrow.


----------



## seabean

sounds like a good plan rachel!


----------



## MommyDream

Rachel, have you had and bloodwork done? 

Afm- visiting with my parents the last few days and nothin to report. No symptoms of anything so I'm thinking I'm probably out...


----------



## cmwilson

NewMrs - Welcome back! Don't be a stranger, we missed you. :hugs:

Rmsh - Your chart is looking nice a steady. That must be a good sign! :thumbup:

Bethany - Hope the spotting was just IB! It's possible given your temp went up again. I'll keep my fingers crossed. :happydance:

Helena - Yay for the positive OPK! So you weren't doing anything this cycle? How exciting!

Raven - Your temps are looking good! Can't wait for you to test!

Seabean - Hope AF shows soon and you get to start Clomid! :happydance:

Rachel - Your plan sounds good! Stay positive! I'm here for you and know what you are going through. :hugs:

MD - You're not out yet! Some people don't experience symptoms until they are further along! :thumbup:

Nat - Glad to have you back! We missed you! Glad to see soy has worked for you again! :happydance: Hopefully this TWW will be a little less stressful for you. :hugs: Well my research on the injectables is both positive and negative. The positives are that it seems to be almost 100 percent effective in growing follicles which is good and given that that is something I have a problem with that is definitely positive. The negative and a big negative is that it is freaking expensive. For one cycle including drugs and monitoring we could be looking at 2,000 dollars maybe more. So if it doesn't work the first time we are kinda screwed. I'm still thinking about my options but I did find a place called freedom fertility pharmacy that a lot of women using injectables use and they cost less there. I'm gonna ask my doc about it on Monday. So right now I'm waffling between positive and negative feelings. I just want SOMETHING to work. Sorry for the long answer!


----------



## rmsh1

I hope steady hormones means I might ovulate at my regular time of around CD20! We shall see.

Caroline, if you do injectables, will they do an IUI as well? I am just wondering if they would do that to maximise your chances of those swimmers meeting your egg

Lazy Sunday here, cooked a big roast for lunch, now got banana choc chip muffins in the oven, and enjoying a glass of wine

Hope everyone has had a good weekend :)


----------



## rmsh1

Rachel I know you dont think you have ovulated, but really, your chart looks great! And I wonder if you ovulated irrelevant of the clomid, very strange! But waiting til you are CD24 and seeing if AF arrives or BFP will be very interesting. If you feel you can wait that long that is


----------



## cmwilson

rmsh1 said:


> I hope steady hormones means I might ovulate at my regular time of around CD20! We shall see.
> 
> Caroline, if you do injectables, will they do an IUI as well? I am just wondering if they would do that to maximise your chances of those swimmers meeting your egg
> 
> Lazy Sunday here, cooked a big roast for lunch, now got banana choc chip muffins in the oven, and enjoying a glass of wine
> 
> Hope everyone has had a good weekend :)

I'm not sure about the iui, I'll find out on Monday I guess. DH's swimmers are good in quantity and motility but his morphology is a little on the low side so I'm not sure what they'll suggest. I guess we'll see!


----------



## Rachel789

rmsh1 said:


> Rachel I know you dont think you have ovulated, but really, your chart looks great! And I wonder if you ovulated irrelevant of the clomid, very strange! But waiting til you are CD24 and seeing if AF arrives or BFP will be very interesting. If you feel you can wait that long that is

Yes I think that is exactly when I am going to wait until. By then if I don't have a positive opk or hpt I will start the provera and move on :thumbup:

I already picked up my next batch of clomid and since it is double the dose and double the amount of pills it cost twice as much it was almost $60-my insurance doesnt cover it which I think is total BS.


----------



## Rachel789

MommyDream said:


> Rachel, have you had and bloodwork done?
> 
> Afm- visiting with my parents the last few days and nothin to report. No symptoms of anything so I'm thinking I'm probably out...

No, my dr. said she looked in both ovaries and only saw small follicles that didn't look like they would do anything. When I went in to see her it was cd13 and before she did the scan I told her that on CD 12 I was having sharp pains in what seemed to be my left ovary off an on all day ( I have never experienced anything like this before) She said it was possible something was going on in there or maybe I o'ed. So after she didn't see anything in either ovary she she "let me look in one more area to see if you happened to O yesterday, typically after recent O you can see fluid in this area" Well she looked and obv said she didn't see fluid. So she seemed confident I needed to just move on to a new cycle :cry: I didn't even ask for bloodwork because I figured that would seem like I didn't believe her. Now I wish she did order bloodwork so I would know for sure one way or another.


----------



## rmsh1

That sucks how much it all costs Rachel :( I dread how much it will cost us if tests show something wrong, but I have to just face it. I am not sure to what lengths we will go to get pregnant, just have to take one step at a time. I am not sure IVF is something we could ever afford, if it came to that, but initial tests I am happy to pay for. Time will tell! I am very keen to see what happens with you over the next few weeks!


----------



## bnporter81

Hi girls...I just want to thank all of you for being so loving and supportive. It really does mean so much:hugs:I couldn't ask for a better group of friends to have:flower:

Seabean ,thank you, my LP is usually around 12 or 13 days. With my chart it's hard to tell if I'm 12 or 9 dpo but if last night I was only 8 dpo then that is definitely too early for AF!:wacko:

Rachel and Caroline, thank you girls as well...I really hope it was IB. All I've had is a little bit of very light tannish/brown streaking one time on the paper today...really light. Nothing else. The red that I had last night was just a stain when I wiped and had no flow...I had even put a pad on when I saw that last night and this morning there was nothing on it. I don't believe I had IB with my other 3 so if that's what it is, then it's a first for me:wacko: I just hope and pray my temp stays up and AF stays away:thumbup:

Hope everyone else has a great day/night...Tomorrow is when we get our pool so FX'd it won't rain, lol.

Hugs everyone.


----------



## NewMrs2011

Aww thanks for the messages everyone, thought you would maybe all have forgotten about me cos it's been ages!

I have LOADS of weight to loose, I'm ashamed to say it, but I am about 8 stone overweight. I feel sick even writing it, it's disgusting, sorry.

Yeah I'm off to Orlando in a fortnight...can't wait :)


----------



## bnporter81

Well, looks like the spotting has started up again...now I'm starting to get depressed:cry:


----------



## MommyDream

bnporter81 said:


> Well, looks like the spotting has started up again...now I'm starting to get depressed:cry:

:hugs:


----------



## raventtc

bnporter81 said:


> Well, looks like the spotting has started up again...now I'm starting to get depressed:cry:

Lots of :hugs:


----------



## BabyLovesElmo

bnporter81 said:


> Well, looks like the spotting has started up again...now I'm starting to get depressed:cry:

You're not out yet! I know it'd be a bummer if it turned out to be af, but at least even then you'd know your body is doing it what it's supposed to do. On the other hand, I have a friend who had IB for over three days on and off :hugs:


----------



## raventtc

took a test today and bfn?? makes no sense my temp went up again this am....i even used a first response early test......my lp is 15 days so i figured if my temp wasn't going down this am i was ok to take a test, not so i guess


----------



## raventtc

i just realized my crosshairs are not solid anymore...what is that about??


----------



## seabean

Raven, FF is probably unsure about your o day....looks like it really could be cd24? Might also explain why you aren't getting bpf/AF yet either. Keep testing! I feel like you will get it any day!


----------



## bnporter81

Sorry about the BFN, Raven...try testing again in a couple days if AF doesnt show:flower:

AFM, I'm officially out this cycle. AF is slightly, but definitely here:cry:


----------



## seabean

Aw I'm sorry about AF BN!! :cry::hugs: That sucks, but you definitely had a nice O last cycle and will again THIS cycle!

I'm super AF crampy right now and am pretty sure AF will show any hour now.


----------



## bnporter81

Thanks Seabean:hugs:

Good luck with the clomid this cycle!


----------



## Rachel789

Sorry AF got you Bethany :hugs: Are you going to do soy again this cycle? If so will you up your dose?

Raven sorry about the BFN :hugs: I think it may be too early though so keep testing!

seabean-I hope AF shows for you asap and you can get started on clomid :happydance:

Not much to speak here-just waiting things out for now. I am going to take my first opk today although given the dr. didn't see anything on Friday I know it is a slim chance it will be positive today but I figure I might as well start today and take them all week. Temp is still wacky-I know a lot of people think I may have o'ed but I have zero post o signs that I always have gotten when I o'ed so that is another reason I think it is very unlikely. I guess it is possible but I am going to guess slim chance based on having no post of symptoms. 

I hope everyone else is doing well :)


----------



## raventtc

thanks ladies, i went into ff and added the symptoms and such that i was just jotting down inthe notes section and it moved my crosshairs to a different spot, so your right seabean it gave me cd24 as o day now...and that is when i had some cramping Fingers Crossed!!


----------



## seabean

raventtc said:


> thanks ladies, i went into ff and added the symptoms and such that i was just jotting down inthe notes section and it moved my crosshairs to a different spot, so your right seabean it gave me cd24 as o day now...and that is when i had some cramping Fingers Crossed!!

Yaay! And of course 9DPO is too early to expect anything on HPTs, so you're still good! :happydance:


----------



## seabean

It sure is quiet around these here parts...


----------



## Rachel789

I know why is everyone so quiet lately? :(


----------



## bnporter81

Thanks, Rachel.:hugs:I'm still unsure about whether I'm going to use it again. If I do, then I will try days 3-7 and probably do 120-120-160-160-200. :thumbup:


----------



## rmsh1

:hugs: Bethany, I hate AF!

Nothing new with me, only CD11 so still a while before anything happens, but we are BDing every other day, and probably will stick to that over O as well, instead of BDing every day. Just think every other day is a little more relaxed


----------



## Diddums

Hello ladies 

Beth sorry to hear AF got you :( hope she leaves quickly and you can get going with a new cycle :) hugs x

Raven I'm glad FF moved your cross hairs, that's where I would have put them originally. And as others have said 9dpo is probably too early for a bfp. I have my fingers crossed for you. When will you test again?

Seabean I hope AF arrives really soon and you can start your next clomid cycle. 

Girlies on clomid I hope you have a nice strong o soon. 

Rachel I hope you O, but at least you have provera to start another cycle if not. Did you not ask your doc about feeling hot?

AFM last day of progesterone cream tomorrow. Hopefully AF will arrive within the week. If not I at least have my specialist appointment a week tomorrow where I will come away with provera! Had a bit of watery cm today with my cervix high firm and open. No idea what that means lol. Gave up with opk about 30days ago as wasn't worth it and I don't think I will o this cycle anyway.


----------



## Rachel789

Diddums-I hope AF shows for you soon but it is good to know you have that appt coming up and you will get help regardless.

I did ask my dr. if it was normal to still have hot flashes 4-5 days after stopping clomid and she said yes. But at this point I don't think that is what's causing my temps to stay this high. I am starting to think it is just how my body reacted to it and that's that-I don't think I will ever get a better explanation than that unfortunately. I just hope it isn't a bad thing :shrug: I am going to give this until next week sometime and if I don't notice anything happening I will get started on the provera. I already picked up the new clomid for next cycle so I will be ready to go and have to pray it works next time because if not I don't know what I would do.


----------



## cmwilson

Hey ladies,

Bethany - Stupid AF! Sorry Hun. :hugs: Hopefully this cycle will be your lucky cycle!

Raven - Glad your CHs got moved! Hopefully you'll get your bfp in a few days time! :thumbup:

Seabean - Has AF arrived yet?

Diddums - I hope this week goes fast for you so you can hurry up and get your doc appt!

Rachel - I'm still having hot flashes and that was like 2 weeks ago so it's possible. I just can't explain your high temps though. :wacko: Hopefully 100 mgs will do the trick for you! :hugs:

Well we had our appointment with the doctor today. We decided that before we move on to injectables we are going to give 150 mgs of clomid a try. I doubt it will work but I wanted to say I've tried everything before moving to the next step. If it doesn't work then it is on to injectables which is a 6 week process beginning with three weeks of birth control (why I don't know) and then on to the injectables and two back to back IUIs. Well lets just see what happens with the 150. I'm not too optimistic but we'll see. :shrug:


----------



## seabean

Still no AF yet. Insanely bloated and no cramps since this AM, so not sure that its quite on its way yet. Hopefully tomorrow! My family comes to stay with us on Wed. Can't wait!

Cm...your plan sounds totally reasonable to me! I think giving clomid a third try will give you some ease that at least you tried, like you said. When are you going the end this current cycle? 

Ps, every time I type clomid on my phone it changes it to cookie :)


----------



## cmwilson

seabean said:


> Still no AF yet. Insanely bloated and no cramps since this AM, so not sure that its quite on its way yet. Hopefully tomorrow! My family comes to stay with us on Wed. Can't wait!
> 
> Cm...your plan sounds totally reasonable to me! I think giving clomid a third try will give you some ease that at least you tried, like you said. When are you going the end this current cycle?
> 
> Ps, every time I type clomid on my phone it changes it to cookie :)

Hopefully the witch arrives soon! :thumbup: Enjoy your time with your family!!

I had blood drawn today so as soon as I get the a-ok that i definitely didn't O and I'm not pregnant then I'll take the 5 days of Provera and then start the 150 of "cookie." :haha:


----------



## Helena_

Cm- I've never heard of IUI taking six weeks. The protocol you described sounds more like IVF. For my iui,, I just take the shots to grow eggs for like 2 weeks, then they give me a shot to get me to o, then they do the IUI..


----------



## foquita

Helena, I think it's the three weeks of BCP that makes it six weeks :) 

I'm so sorry the witch got you bethany :hugs: I think you should try the soy again! :D 

seabean, hope the witch gets you :) we must be the only thread where we are all cheering AF on :haha: how are you feeling about the upcoming cookie? nervous, excited? :) 

rach, your temps are such a mystery! I wonder why they're so high? are you going on to 100mg Clomid? 

raven, fingers crossed you're the next bfp :winkwink: 

good luck at your appointment diddums :) 

caroline, I think one last shot at clomid is a great idea :) the financial aspect must be worrying but the end result will be more than worth it :hugs: are you feeling optimistic? :) 

I forgot to tell you girls that I got my appointment for assisted conception. davie's SA is to be done on june 15th then we have our appointment on july 11th :) I was really upset/nervous when I got the letter but now I'm so excited! :D I thought that we wouldn't be eligible for IVF because davie has already fathered a child but the letter says to be eligible 'there must be no children resident from any source' so YAY! :happydance: we don't have any resident children so we're eligible, it's a massive relief :)


----------



## foquita

sorry if I missed anyone out, on my phone! :)


----------



## raventtc

morning ladies, it seems like everyone is moving in the right direction with having appointments and such! I am hopeing that this week moves on pretty fast, we have a ton of things going on I am thinking that if ff is right i should test Mon or Tues..?? Monday is a holiday here and everyone will be home, soo that maybe the day if the temps stay up.

:dust:


----------



## sweetthang24

hi Ladies, 

I have been following this thread from afar for a while. I thought it was time to pass you all the best of luck and for me to move on. 

I have everything crossed that you will see BFP's soon. 

Regards :flower:


----------



## BabyLovesElmo

Morning ladies,

It sounds like everyone is moving forward and has a plan :thumbup: My doctors visit is on Thursday and hopefully I get some good news. 

TMI ALERT! I woke up this morning with my panties absolutely drenched, almost like I had wet myself :blush: I took an OPK convinced that this MUST be it...but it was negative. I'm so incredibly frustrated with my body right now. :cry:


----------



## Lisa92881

BabyLovesElmo said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> It sounds like everyone is moving forward and has a plan :thumbup: My doctors visit is on Thursday and hopefully I get some good news.
> 
> TMI ALERT! I woke up this morning with my panties absolutely drenched, almost like I had wet myself :blush: I took an OPK convinced that this MUST be it...but it was negative. I'm so incredibly frustrated with my body right now. :cry:

Hang in there! LH builds up during the day so do anothr opk this afternoon. I would always have a day or two of watery/ewcm and THEN get my positive opk. I think whatever hormone causes the increased cm (estrogen?) spikes, which then causes your LH to spike. :) Good luck!


----------



## Rachel789

BLE-I agree with Lisa give it a day or two-I hope you get your +!

Raven-I like where your CH's are as well makes more sense-I hope a BFP is on it's way :)

Caroline-I think that is a great idea to give the 150 mg of clomid a try-it can't hurt and you never know! I hope it works for you but if not at least you know you have a good step to take next. 

seabean- AF yet??

Nat-I see your temps have been moving up the past couple days, it looks like you o'ed! And that is great news about the upcoming appt and good to know you have IVF there if needed. That's what sucks about being here-no way I will get IVF covered, our insurance sucks. I have heard of some people's insurance covering it but I think that is few and far in between. If it ever came to it I don't know if I would be willing to spend that kind of money with no guarantees :( I will do the 100 mg of clomid, I picked up the prescription already but I plan to wait this cycle out another week or maybe longer before moving on. I want to give my body a chance to o since I know I am capable of it. I am sick of giving up and taking provera like I had to do the past few cycles.

Temp is still up, what a surprise! :haha: Maybe thats just my new body temperature for whatever reason. It was weird when I woke up to take my temp I had this stabbing pain in the my left boob for a couple mins then it went away-not sure what that's about. And today I woke up and have a mild headache. I took my first opk yesterday, of course it was negative. I will continue with them and see if anything comes of it :thumbup:


----------



## seabean

@Foquita - Congrats on getting your appointment! Hopefully you will O again before it even comes, you know you are capable of it now! :) 

@Sweetthang - thanks for popping in to say hi! I see that you are preggers - CONGRATS! Did you have long cycles leading up to your BFP? What's your story :)

@Lisa - (S)HE'S AN ONION! So big already!!! :) :) :) Are you going to find out the gender?! 

@Rachel - I think waiting it out a little is good, especially since you have O'd on your own before. It might have just taken a little longer to mature and maybe you'll O in a few days or weeks. I hope you do!

I am feeling bloated and only a little crampy right now. I checked my temp when I woke this AM and it's still elevated pretty high for my normal (non-progesterone) temps, so progesterone hasn't quite left the building just yet. Last 2 times I took it, my temp plummeted and AF came shortly thereafter. Grrrrrr, come on witch! :witch::growlmad::grr:


----------



## sweetthang24

seabean said:


> @Foquita - Congrats on getting your appointment! Hopefully you will O again before it even comes, you know you are capable of it now! :)
> 
> *@Sweetthang - thanks for popping in to say hi! I see that you are preggers - CONGRATS! Did you have long cycles leading up to your BFP? What's your story *
> @Lisa - (S)HE'S AN ONION! So big already!!! :) :) :) Are you going to find out the gender?!
> 
> @Rachel - I think waiting it out a little is good, especially since you have O'd on your own before. It might have just taken a little longer to mature and maybe you'll O in a few days or weeks. I hope you do!
> 
> I am feeling bloated and only a little crampy right now. I checked my temp when I woke this AM and it's still elevated pretty high for my normal (non-progesterone) temps, so progesterone hasn't quite left the building just yet. Last 2 times I took it, my temp plummeted and AF came shortly thereafter. Grrrrrr, come on witch! :witch::growlmad::grr:

Thank you :flower:

i have always had really long cycles, usually around 70 - 99 days. took us 16 months to concieve my little girl and this time i lost around 24lb's and ate healthy. I temp'd as well which gave me some indication of ovulation time. 

I honestly believe it was my weightloss and exercise which helped as for the first time ever my March cycle was only 33 days (unheard of for me).

Good luck to you in your journey. :thumbup:


----------



## MommyDream

Hi ladies! I am so at behind reading the thread so I can't remember everything I've just read- fingers crossed for everyone!

Bn- sorry about AF. Goodluck with next cycle!

Caroline- def do try 150 mgs! Hopefully you won't need to do injections :)

Raven- great job with moving the ch. hopefully the bfn was just because it's too early!

Welcome sweethang!


----------



## Lisa92881

Seabean - Yes, we find out next Friday the 1st!! :happydance:


----------



## Rachel789

omg I am so cranky today for no reason! Have you ever been so cranky you hate being around yourself? That is how I am feeling today, it is driving me insane. It must still be an effect of the clomid messing with my hormones or something because I can't shake it. I feel really angry/depressed at the same time, this is no fun. DH is not going to like coming home to me today :haha:

It is amazing to me that the clomid has apparently affected me in some ways-I have had side effects off an on of many different kinds-even my temp is weird yet it didn't work? I would think I wouldnt have the side effects to come along with it if it didn't do anything to me. 'sigh' I guess I got the bad end of the stick with side effects and it not working as well-it doesnt get much worse than that, huh? :dohh:


----------



## cmwilson

Thanks for your support ladies. I'm not feeling too confident that the 150 will work but I'm hoping it will surprise me. Took my first of 5 Provera tonight then on to AF and Clomid.

Helena - Like Nat said yes the 6 weeks included BCP for 3 weeks. I'm not sure why it's necessary but I guess I'll find out in July if the 150 of Clomid doesn't work.

Nat - That's so exciting about your appointment! :happydance: Now that you're Oing regularly, maybe you won't even need the appointment!! How are you feeling during this TWW? Confident?

Raven - Temps still looking good! Any signs that AF is on her way? Hope not!

BLE - Hope you'll get your positive OPK soon! The cm sounds like a good sign!!

Rachel - I'm sorry you are in such a crappy mood. I've been having some of those mood swings too. It sucks when you get all the side effects but no results. :growlmad: But you never know you could still O! I'll think positive thoughts for you! 

Seabean - Hope AF is around the corner. It always seems to take longer when you want it to happen! My AF didn't show until 5 days after stopping Provera so I'm sure she'll show soon. :thumbup:

MD - Charts looking good! When will you test??

Lisa - Can't wait to hear what your little onion is!! :happydance:


----------



## raventtc

lisa can't wait to hear what your having!!

rachel - yes i have had days where i can't seem to stand myself and am super cranky -- i just go to bed and hope to sleep it off.

cmwilson- nope no sign that af is on her way yet, and my temp is staying steady at 98.62 and i have checked to make sure my therm is working since this the 3rd day in a row. Fingers Crossed for you that with relaxing and another dose of meds, "YOU WILL" o and get a bfp!! Stay positive :hugs:


----------



## BabyLovesElmo

My body sure does like to keep me guessing. Tuesday afternoon I had some slight spotting, only on the tp and only once. Yesterday afternoon, had the same thing and then before bed some really watery very light pink discharge. I thought for sure my period must be coming, but it's gone this morning! Arg.
It would be weird if it was af because I'm not having any cramps or symptoms and my temp has stayed around 97 for the past few days. This is definitely not how my period typically starts but maybe :witch: will be here full force soon.

I hope everyone has a good Wednesday! :thumbup:


----------



## bnporter81

Hi girls...wow, I wasn't even gone 2 days and I feel like I missed a lot!:wacko:

Nat, so glad about your appt. and that DH would be able to do the IVF:thumbup: I haven't taken a look at your chart yet, but I think I'll go back and stalk it a little:winkwink:

Seabean, looks like AF finally came for you:flower:Glad you get to move on to a new cycle and hopefully your BFP with the cookie!:winkwink:

Caroline, I really hope the 150 mg of clomid works for you. At least you'll be able to say you did everything possible if it doesn't. You're exploring every option possible and that should make you feel good:hugs:

Rachel, I hope you get a positive OPK soon that way you'll know the clomid worked for you!

Raven, I hope your temp stays up and AF stays away! When are you going to test?
 
BLE, maybe with all of the wetness you've been having, you'll O in a few days:thumbup:I hope it happens soon for you.

Diddums, no AF yet? I hope it comes soon and if not then I hope your appt. goes well and you get the provera to end this cycle...it must be so frustrating for you!:hugs:

Sorry if I've left someone out...it gets so hard to remember after several pages, lol:wacko:

Not a lot going on here...still trying to fill our pool and it is taking FOREVER. We were hoping to have it filled and done by Memorial Day to have some people over to swim, but not sure if it's going to happen ATM.:wacko:


----------



## seabean

:witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch:
She's heeeeeeerrrrrrrrreeeeeee. Super bloated and crampy, too...the whole works.


@BLE - When I let my first long cycle go, it went out to ~90 days, and then just started spotting super lightly over almost a week, and eventually got a little heavier like AF. You can still eventually get AF even if you don't ovulate, but it's not likely to feel like normal AF b/c you don't go through the post-O progesterone phase that thickens your lining. That's why it's usually lighter and doesn't come all at once. Essentially when estrogen is allowed to go for weeks and weeks, the lining builds up (differently then progesterone does) and eventually just can't sustain being up there anymore. Maybe this is what is starting to happen to you since you are so far out on your cycle now too? Or maybe like BN said, you're about to O! Even BETTER! :happydance:


----------



## bnporter81

Nat,wow! CD 18 for 2 months in a row! That's so great...I'm impressed! I hope it works out for you this cycle!:hugs:


----------



## seabean

Hey guys - kinda freaking out a little right now...

I called my Drs office to see when they needed me to get bloods drawn and to schedule the HSG. The receptionist (who apparently knows everything) said to get progesterone levels checked CD21. I said that my Dr wanted to get a few other days too (couldn't remember which) for the "clomid challenge" to see if hormones react properly (??) and she was like "oh yeah ok so get CD3 and CD10 also". Then I said I needed to schedule the HSG, and ALL this stuff she started telling me about I literally have never heard my Dr say before (like to take antibiotics before/after, that it's in a hospital, not the office, etc). And it was obvious to the lady that I had no clue and was hearing this all for the first time and felt bad for me (does my Dr have a bad rep in the office for being an idiot or something??). I asked AGAIN about an ultrasound to monitor follcles and she flat out said they just don't do that there (so my Dr was BS-ing me earlier). I'm so flustered and all of a sudden REALLY want to switch Drs! But I am supposed to start clomid on SAT! 

What should I do?? Just stick out this one cycle since I have clomid waiting at home and do the bloodwork?! Cancel the HSG and do that next cycle since they don't have their shit together? Do nothing, switch Drs and hopefully get an appointment in a month or so and do it right? I have a great recommendation for a Dr, but she had long waiting lists. I can also get a referral for an Repro Endo Dr, who would probably be a lot better at dealing w/ this than my gyno. Ahhhhh I'm so upset right now. AF probably isn't helping my hormones. But I am so scared about doing this wrong :(


----------



## seabean

OMG, all my ranting and I didn't even notice....NICE O FOQUITA!!!!!!!!! THAT IS AMAZING! BACK TO BACK MONTHS!


----------



## bnporter81

Seabean, it might not be a bad idea to at least call another doctor and ask what their protocol is when they administer Clomid...kind of tell them what you're going through now with it and ask what they do?:shrug: I don't have much help to offer because I know nothing about clomid/testing involved with clomid. If you feel uncomfortable you should definitely try to get something changed. You don't want to end up having any regrets with it:thumbup:


----------



## seabean

So I just broke up w/ my Dr. The breaking point was when she said she had never heard of someone taking 50mg of clomid. Seriously?!?! Clearly they don't see a lot of annoulvation around that office.

I just made an appointment w/ the Dr that my friend recommended a while back (but never went with them b/c it was MONTHS to get in). After crying on the phone and asking if I should take this clomid or not, they moved my August appointment up to NEXT FRIDAY! It's with their nurse practitioner, but I feel SO much better about this place already, and my friend loved them when she had her kid. The woman on the phone was so nice but said she legally can't advise me what to do w/ the clomid b/c I haven't been there as a patient yet.

Saturday would be the day I start (CD4), but I'm thinking I am going to just wait until I my appt next week and start fresh w/ a new Dr. Not sure why, but I'm so upset right now. :cry:


----------



## rmsh1

Seabean can you get your actual doctor to call you rather than the secretary and explain to him what she has said and what exactly happens. I just think a doctor will know more in the long run. I am not sure how your doctor works, but I can call mine and have them call me back when they are free. I think you need someone to clarify it all for you


----------



## rmsh1

Ohhh :hugs: seabean, cancel my above post!

I am glad you got an appointment where you wanted one so fast! That is great! Pity they wont say whether to take the clomid or not.... So you have your appointment when I have mine! Only mine is a regular GP and probably wont get much from it but bloods taken


----------



## seabean

Thanks rmsh! My last phone call w/ the actual Dr confirmed exactly what I suspected when I was prescribed 100 mg w/o explanation and no ultrasounds...I think they just don't know what's what. Everything else online says the opposite. If they had a good reason, I totally would have stuck with their plan, but she didn't have a reason at ALL and was just like "well it's what is done here and I've never heard of it done the way YOURE saying...go to a specialist then!" Terrible. Rough day for me with all of this. And fought with the hubby this morning too, which amplified it all. One more month w/o clomid won't kill me. I was super pumped to start it, but also very nervous. At least I will be more confident when I take it next! Thanks for being here everyone. Just typing this all out makes me feel so much better! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## seabean

rmsh1 said:


> Ohhh :hugs: seabean, cancel my above post!
> 
> I am glad you got an appointment where you wanted one so fast! That is great! Pity they wont say whether to take the clomid or not.... So you have your appointment when I have mine! Only mine is a regular GP and probably wont get much from it but bloods taken

Bloods are the first step and can rule out a lot! :) Do you think your GP will be able to refer you to more of a specialist if needed?


----------



## rmsh1

seabean said:


> rmsh1 said:
> 
> 
> Ohhh :hugs: seabean, cancel my above post!
> 
> I am glad you got an appointment where you wanted one so fast! That is great! Pity they wont say whether to take the clomid or not.... So you have your appointment when I have mine! Only mine is a regular GP and probably wont get much from it but bloods taken
> 
> Bloods are the first step and can rule out a lot! :) Do you think your GP will be able to refer you to more of a specialist if needed?Click to expand...

I dont really know what will happen to be honest. I dont know what happens next if the bloodwork is fine or if it is not! A referral is a possibility, but we leave to go back to NZ in October, so doesn't give me long if I am on a waiting list

I just have no idea, hopefully the doctor will be able to tell me!


----------



## bnporter81

Seabean, I'm sorry you won't be able to take the clomid this cycle, but I'm glad you've got a doctor now who maybe knows a little more what they're doing!:thumbup:


----------



## raventtc

:hugs: seabean!! sorry to hear about your doc but great to hear that you broke up with them, and are moving on...

well the weather here is crappy, its dark and been rumbling all day with a little bit of rain and now its RAINING!! i have been sooo tired today and kinda crampy feeling... i feel like getting in my pj's and jumping in the bed right now


----------



## MommyDream

Seabean - glad to hear you are moving on! My doctor also mentioned I should take antibiotics with the HSG - that I haven't done yet..... Just thought I'd mention it to you.

I'm positive AF will arrive tomorrow for me... I'm so completely disappointed... :'(


----------



## bnporter81

Sorry MD:hugs:I know how depressing it is. At least you have a good luteal phase and you have a chance for a fresh cycle:thumbup:


----------



## Diddums

Sorry MD :( hope AF doesn't appear, but at least you know clomid works and can start a new cycle. Hugs x

I have a question about bbt. The weather here in Surrey has been really hot the last few days. Does anyone know how much effect the warm weather has on bbt? My temp has been elevated for a few days FF has put me at 4dpo. Is it just because it's been hotter overnight?


----------



## rmsh1

I think it can affect people but so far isn't affecting mee. It was so warm last night I had no duvet on, but my tempw as still normal pre o temp

I will be interested to see what my temp does when i return to NZ


----------



## raventtc

sorry MD :hugs:

diddums - i wonder about the temp messing with mine sometimes too, but i have got low readings when it was really warm or high temps when it was cold. I think everyone is different when it comes to temping...you were taking something to bring on af right - well maybe it brought on o instead? ?

afm- temp dip today and feel super sore like i worked out yesterday or something...i also got a free trial from ff.


----------



## Rachel789

MD-sorry it looks like the witch is going to show :hugs: Good news is you know clomid works amazing for you so I know it is only just a matter of time. I think a lot of people have success on their 3rd cycle!

seabean-I think you made a good decision! If you are not comfortable with what your dr. is doing then you should move on. If I don't do well on my next cycle of clomid DH and I decided I would go see a fertility specialist to get more testing done because I don't feel my dr. has been thorough enough. 

raven-That is really not much of a dip, your chart still looks great! :thumbup:

diddums-Yay your appt is getting closer and closer :happydance:

Bethany-Did you decided on whether to take the soy or not?

Nat-Your chart looks great, that is amazing that you o'ed on CD 18 the past two cycles wow!! Why are you so quiet? Come back to us!! :haha:

rmsh-I hope you O earlier this cycle :)

Caroline-Hows the provera coming along? I hope the 150 mg does the trick for you :hugs:

AFM-Well I got a temp dip today finally :happydance: The lowest temp I have had in a long time but I also found something strange this morning. When I first went to the bathroom I had creamy and VERY slightly brown tinged cm. So I did further inspection then the other cm I found looked normal. Then a little later I went to the bathroom again and found the tiniest spec of bright red blood in my cm but since then nothing. I am pretty confused-not sure what that is about?? I guess I will have to wait and see...


----------



## rmsh1

Hmmm I am looking at your chart Rachel, and if AF is on her way, I think you may have ovulated around CD7/8. I know you don't think you did O, but if AF arrives then you really may have ovulated that early, and if so, do you think it really had anything to do with the clomid? I think if you did O then, clomid probably had nothing to do with it, but I dont know much! Does what I said even make sense? LOL


----------



## Rachel789

hmmm that would be strange-no clue if the clomid would have had anything to do with it or not. Normally my LP is 12-13 days so I guess if I o'ed on CD 7 then today would be 12 dpo so AF would be due tomorrow. I just don't know, the one thing that has me really skeptical is that I have had zero of my normal post o symptoms. The few times i did O within a couple days of o'ing my nipples would get really senstive. I have had nothing happening...


----------



## rmsh1

Were you BDing anyway? Just in case? it would be nice if you did O, as it would all make sense with your temps and having the EWCM too. I was going to ask how long your LP is, guess you will know for sure in the next few days! maybe your body said "enough of this progesterone, let me ovulate already!"


----------



## Rachel789

:rofl: Yea who knows my body is wacky, it does whatever it pleases and always keeps me guessing! We have been BD'ing on a somewhat regular basis. I have it recorded in my chart. We havent for the past few days because I have been taking opks and they have been clearly negative so I havent forced it, giving DH a break :)


----------



## bnporter81

Diddums, the weather could possibly have an impact, but I think it's also very possible that you might have O'd. I hope that's the case for you:happydance:

Rachel, maybe AF is on the way. At least you have a chance for a fresh cycle if she shows:thumbup: As far as the soy goes, I've been drinking Fertilitea and taking D-chiro inositol here lately which I've heard is good for helping to regulate cycles so I decided this time I"m just going to drink the tea and take the d-chiro and see what happens. I just don't really feel like the soy helped me much last time so if the tea and d-chiro don't do anything then the next go around I'll up my dosage of the soy then.


----------



## Rachel789

Bethany-I think you have a great game plan for this cycle. I hope it is shorter and more predictable for you. 

If for some reason AF is on her way I need to have a conversation with my Dr. because I would be a little worried about following her advice of taking 100 mg of clomid if I o'ed so early. I guess I will just have to wait and see what happens here, I am so confused by this cycle :wacko:


----------



## rmsh1

oh yes I see in your chart when you BD, and that time on CD6 looks to be good timing if O did occur! 

Nothing new for me, boring old CD14. Would be nice to O around CD20 and be normal again, but no way of predicting if that will happen

I am going to look up this D-chiro stuff now, see how that could help me!


----------



## foquita

sorry, i always read the thread and then wait until i'm on the computer to reply because i can multiquote then :D i find it soooo hard to remember what i want to say after reading three pages hehe :) 

just going to go multi-quote mad now...STAND BY ladies, for a massive post :rofl:


----------



## foquita

Rachel789 said:


> Nat-I see your temps have been moving up the past couple days, it looks like you o'ed! And that is great news about the upcoming appt and good to know you have IVF there if needed. That's what sucks about being here-no way I will get IVF covered, our insurance sucks. I have heard of some people's insurance covering it but I think that is few and far in between. If it ever came to it I don't know if I would be willing to spend that kind of money with no guarantees :( I will do the 100 mg of clomid, I picked up the prescription already but I plan to wait this cycle out another week or maybe longer before moving on. I want to give my body a chance to o since I know I am capable of it. I am sick of giving up and taking provera like I had to do the past few cycles.

i know, i'm so happy and in disbelief! :) 

it's so crap for you US ladies :( it depends where you live in the UK but usually everyone eligible is entitled to at least one round of IVF, i think i would only get one because i'm in city of glasgow and they don't put much money into fertility treatments. we won't be living in glasgow forever though so hopefully when we move closer to our families we'll get more shots at IVF if we need it :haha: 

it'll be good for you to just have a natural cycle! :) your chart is still really mystifying, do you feel like AF might come today? 



seabean said:


> @Foquita - Congrats on getting your appointment! Hopefully you will O again before it even comes, you know you are capable of it now! :)




seabean said:


> OMG, all my ranting and I didn't even notice....NICE O FOQUITA!!!!!!!!! THAT IS AMAZING! BACK TO BACK MONTHS!

thank you! :hugs: it's a bit surreal :haha: i think i will take soy one last time next cycle because i have room for one more cycle before i have my appointment on the 11th july. i would really love to not have to go to the appointment but for some reason i don't have very high hopes but it's definitely nice to finally be at least getting a chance at it after over a year of no ovulating! :)



cmwilson said:


> Thanks for your support ladies. I'm not feeling too confident that the 150 will work but I'm hoping it will surprise me. Took my first of 5 Provera tonight then on to AF and Clomid.
> 
> Nat - That's so exciting about your appointment! :happydance: Now that you're Oing regularly, maybe you won't even need the appointment!! How are you feeling during this TWW? Confident?

you never know caroline, honestly :hugs: you might be surprised! and you have to investigate all avenues before moving on to the next step :) 

i feel really calm, i don't feel like i will get my bfp at all but i think i have accepted it and moved on to next cycle already. i just don't have a good feeling but it's pay day tomorrow and we have really nice weather right now so i have loads to keep me occupied :)



bnporter81 said:


> Nat,wow! CD 18 for 2 months in a row! That's so great...I'm impressed! I hope it works out for you this cycle!:hugs:

thanks bethany :hugs: i'm in awe, i love soy...it's my new best friend :haha: i think your plan sounds great, it would be good to see how the d-chiro works on it's own, the article you posted ages and ages ago looked really interesting. looking forward to stalking your chart :winkwink:



seabean said:


> So I just broke up w/ my Dr. The breaking point was when she said she had never heard of someone taking 50mg of clomid. Seriously?!?! Clearly they don't see a lot of annoulvation around that office.
> 
> I just made an appointment w/ the Dr that my friend recommended a while back (but never went with them b/c it was MONTHS to get in). After crying on the phone and asking if I should take this clomid or not, they moved my August appointment up to NEXT FRIDAY! It's with their nurse practitioner, but I feel SO much better about this place already, and my friend loved them when she had her kid. The woman on the phone was so nice but said she legally can't advise me what to do w/ the clomid b/c I haven't been there as a patient yet.
> 
> Saturday would be the day I start (CD4), but I'm thinking I am going to just wait until I my appt next week and start fresh w/ a new Dr. Not sure why, but I'm so upset right now. :cry:

you definitely did the right thing :hugs: i'm so happy for you that you've managed to get an appointment so quickly, everything happens for a reason! :) i think you have to go with your gut feeling and if that means waiting a little longer than so be it. i think we have all developed mega patience skills :laugh2: the end result of the waiting will be well worth it! :D 



MommyDream said:


> Seabean - glad to hear you are moving on! My doctor also mentioned I should take antibiotics with the HSG - that I haven't done yet..... Just thought I'd mention it to you.
> 
> I'm positive AF will arrive tomorrow for me... I'm so completely disappointed... :'(

i'm so sorry lil :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 



rmsh1 said:


> I think it can affect people but so far isn't affecting mee. It was so warm last night I had no duvet on, but my tempw as still normal pre o temp
> 
> I will be interested to see what my temp does when i return to NZ

you won't be temping in NZ because you'll be pregnant :winkwink: 



Rachel789 said:


> MD-sorry it looks like the witch is going to show :hugs: Good news is you know clomid works amazing for you so I know it is only just a matter of time. I think a lot of people have success on their 3rd cycle!
> 
> seabean-I think you made a good decision! If you are not comfortable with what your dr. is doing then you should move on. If I don't do well on my next cycle of clomid DH and I decided I would go see a fertility specialist to get more testing done because I don't feel my dr. has been thorough enough.
> 
> raven-That is really not much of a dip, your chart still looks great! :thumbup:
> 
> diddums-Yay your appt is getting closer and closer :happydance:
> 
> Bethany-Did you decided on whether to take the soy or not?
> 
> Nat-Your chart looks great, that is amazing that you o'ed on CD 18 the past two cycles wow!! Why are you so quiet? Come back to us!! :haha:
> 
> rmsh-I hope you O earlier this cycle :)
> 
> Caroline-Hows the provera coming along? I hope the 150 mg does the trick for you :hugs:
> 
> AFM-Well I got a temp dip today finally :happydance: The lowest temp I have had in a long time but I also found something strange this morning. When I first went to the bathroom I had creamy and VERY slightly brown tinged cm. So I did further inspection then the other cm I found looked normal. Then a little later I went to the bathroom again and found the tiniest spec of bright red blood in my cm but since then nothing. I am pretty confused-not sure what that is about?? I guess I will have to wait and see...

more waiting and seeing :coffee: sorry i've not been posting much, i hate not being able to multiquote on my phone! :(


----------



## foquita

:kiss: to everyone else :hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

Nat-I totally understand now wanting to deal with the posting on your phone-I hate doing it too and usually avoid it. I am able to post a lot because I am always on my computer all day and work from home so it is easy for me to be around a lot!

Did you get a lot of BD'ing in near O time?


----------



## foquita

ugh that's the thing, i don't think we did enough! i should change my chart to show my :sex: pattern actually but we did it O-2, O and O+1. we did it at 2.30am-ish on O day morning (the middle of the night after i got my +OPK on saturday afternoon). i'm not feeling confident AT ALL but i feel really zen about it for some reason. we were well covered :sex: last cycle and used conceive+ and it didn't work so i have lost faith in conception ever happening for me..i'm not saying that in a self-pitying way, just a matter-of-fact way :haha:


----------



## Rachel789

Well you can think what you want but I think you have good timing and have a great shot at it! Think about it-you weren't o'ing before or only had a couple times..you only have a 25% chance of getting pregnant anytime you O even if you do everything perfect. It doesn't mean it won't happen for you-I think if you keep o'ing and BD'ing around that time that it can happen anytime, you just have to beat those odds!! I will be stalking your chart for this TWW. I can't wait until I have a TWW again, its been so long. :growlmad:


----------



## foquita

it's scary how little the chances are isn't it! quite disheartening really :wacko: :haha: but when you think about how many people get pregnant it makes you feel better i think! i am really just happy to be finally getting a shot at it and i'll be able to do one more cycle of soy before my appointment. i'm really thankful and i did always say that i would be over the moon at just sorting my cycles out and i am, i never thought i would ovulate! ovulating for the first time after 13 months of 'trying' is :wacko: :haha: i think i *may* have ovulated in september and in november but i wasn't temping or using OPKs or anything so i might not have. basically what i mean is a BFP would be too good to be true :haha: 

it's so fun to symptom spot and get excited. i have had sore boobs since O and i've never had that before! meaning: i didn't have it last cycle when i O'd :rofl:


----------



## Rachel789

Sore boobs are a good sign and it probably means you have good progesterone levels. I never got sore boobs after I o'ed and in a weird way I wanted them because I felt like everyone that got a BFP always had sore boobs in the TWW. The only symptom I ever got was sensitive nipples which would happen within a few days of o'ing but thats it.


----------



## MommyDream

I love multiquote too Nat! I am finally on a computer and can use it/can type properly. It's my work computer so I have to make sure I clear the history every time I come to BnB :) 



Diddums said:


> I have a question about bbt. The weather here in Surrey has been really hot the last few days. Does anyone know how much effect the warm weather has on bbt? My temp has been elevated for a few days FF has put me at 4dpo. Is it just because it's been hotter overnight?

I've wondered this too... I've definitely had an elevated BBT when I'm really hot... but temping vaginally is still pretty accurate I think. how do you temp?



raventtc said:


> afm- temp dip today and feel super sore like i worked out yesterday or something...i also got a free trial from ff.

Yay for free trials! but hopefully you won't need it! :happydance:



Rachel789 said:


> AFM-Well I got a temp dip today finally :happydance: The lowest temp I have had in a long time but I also found something strange this morning. When I first went to the bathroom I had creamy and VERY slightly brown tinged cm. So I did further inspection then the other cm I found looked normal. Then a little later I went to the bathroom again and found the tiniest spec of bright red blood in my cm but since then nothing. I am pretty confused-not sure what that is about?? I guess I will have to wait and see...

I just can't help thinking about how the exact same thing happened to me on Clomid round 1 - I ovulated on cd 7! Maybe you haven't ovulated, but at least if you did, you know some one else just as messed up.. haha :happydance:

I have Estrogen of 628 on cd 3 that cycle. Did you get bloods? 



Rachel789 said:


> you only have a 25% chance of getting pregnant anytime you O even if you do everything perfect

Thanks for saying that - I know you were telling Nat but all of us need to remember that... frustrating though! haha


----------



## Rachel789

MD-No my dr. didn't order any bloodwork. I kind of wish she did now but I didn't ask for it because we have a high deductible plan and spend a lot out of pocket as it is. The U/S appt alone is $240 :wacko:

Argg I just went to the bathroom again and this time I had a glob of stretchy ewcm but it was cloudy and almost brownish looking again but really stretchy and had a little streak of bright red blood. Can't figure out what is happening. If it isn't AF then what is happening? I have been taking opks for the past few days and they have been clearly negative. The one I took today looked closer to positive so because I don't trust them I took one more with the same urine and it was cleary negative. I wish I knew what was happening! Don't mind me girls just going a little crazy over here :rofl:


----------



## BabyLovesElmo

seabean said:
 

> @BLE - When I let my first long cycle go, it went out to ~90 days, and then just started spotting super lightly over almost a week, and eventually got a little heavier like AF. You can still eventually get AF even if you don't ovulate, but it's not likely to feel like normal AF b/c you don't go through the post-O progesterone phase that thickens your lining. That's why it's usually lighter and doesn't come all at once. Essentially when estrogen is allowed to go for weeks and weeks, the lining builds up (differently then progesterone does) and eventually just can't sustain being up there anymore. Maybe this is what is starting to happen to you since you are so far out on your cycle now too? Or maybe like BN said, you're about to O! Even BETTER! :happydance:

I think you're right. :witch: seems to be here, just really light right now. Should I count the first day of spotting as CD1 then on FF or today when it seems like a light flow? I had my scan this afternoon and it looks like the large cyst I had before is still there and *possibly* another one. Won't know much about anything really until the blood work gets back. 
I'm just excited it looks as though this cycle is finally ending! :happydance:

As for you ladies, there seems to be a lot to catch up on! I'll have to read back through later tonight but I really hope good things are happening for everyone! :hugs:


----------



## bnporter81

BLE, I would say if the spotting is heavy enough to need a pad, then I'd classify the first day of that as CD1:thumbup: If it's just spotting when you wipe or you only see it every now and then, then you would probably just list it under spotting on FF for the day when it's that way.

Rachel, it does sound confusing...wish I could offer more advice:hugs:the streak of blood and brownish look sounds a little like implantation bleeding...I don't remember, did you say you didn't BD around that time? Not trying to get your hopes up, just trying to say what it sounds like. Of course it could also be AF trying to kick in and start, but if so it sounds odd with the amount of EWCM you're having:wacko: Are you still going to wait a while longer before using the provera?


----------



## raventtc

i don't know if i am making myself feel strange or what but man i could sleep all day and have been having pains not really cramps i can't even explain it....

but on an unrelated note has anyone read the 50 shades of gray books?? everyone was telling me to read then so i got them on my kindle now, and i just saw on facebook a picture saying there is going to be a baby bloom cause of these books..lol


----------



## bnporter81

Raven, I've heard a lot about it, but haven't read it yet...I might look it up on Amazon.

Hope you get to feeling better:hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

Raven I have heard of that book as well. Let us know how it is! Those symptoms sound promising-I hope you get your BFP soon, when will you test again?

Bethany-I am going to still wait in the provera. If I didn't O yet I want to give my body the opportunity to do so. I will probably wait until at least CD 25 and possibly up to cd 40. I just don't want to take provera again-I feel like I am not giving my body a chance to do anything and I know it is capable of O on its own.

I am glad to know all of you are optimistic that I may have o'ed but I am still skeptical. IF for some reason I did O on CD 7 I guess I would have been in with a chance because we BD'ed on CD 6. But I think even if I o'ed then that my spotting and temp drop could indicate AF is on her way. I will be very interested to see what my temp is tomorrow and if I start AF full force.


----------



## MommyDream

Raven-I read the first book! It was good. Twisted but good. Let me know how you like it :)


----------



## cmwilson

Hi ladies, so much to catch up on! I might miss somebody so if I do I'm sorry!!

Seabean - Sounds like you made the right decision with breaking up with your doc. You have to be comfortable with them. I'm excited for your appointment! Let me know how it goes!! :thumbup:

Diddums - My temps sometimes vary with the weather but I've also had high temps in cold weather and low temps in hot weather. I hope this is O for you!

Nat - I'm so happy about your normal cycles! It must be so refreshing to feel normal! Don't feel too negative about your chances, you might get your bfp before you even have to go to the docs! :happydance:

MD - Sorry about maybe AF. :hugs: At least you know Clomid works for you so like Rachel said, 25% chance each month so it's only a matter of time! :thumbup:

BLE - Hope you're starting your new cycle finally! Those long cycles are the worst!

Bethany - I think your plan sounds good! Hope you O nice and early this cycle! :thumbup:

Rachel - Our bodies just love to keep us guessing don't they? I'm not sure what's going on with you. I guess it's possible that you O'd on CD 7 and that AF might be coming, or maybe IB or O bleeding? Why can't our bodies just do what they are supposed to do?! :growlmad:

Hmmm am I forgetting anyone? Hope not. I took my third dose of Provera tonight, two more days! I'll hopefully get AF by next Wednesday or Thursday and then on to 150 days 3-7. :shrug:


----------



## rmsh1

I have been looking up this D-chiro inositol stuff, and am considering trying it. I do not have polycystic ovaries (I think!) but it looks promising. Maybe I should try it before the vitex, it is just sooo hard to know what is going to be best

Here is an interesting study done on D-chiro inositol anyway

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15251831


----------



## bnporter81

rmsh, I agree...I've been reading a lot about the D-Chiro over the last few months and that's one reason I decided to try using that and drinking my Fertilitea this cycle


----------



## bnporter81

oops, cut me off....anyway, that's why I decided to try the fertilitea and the D-Chiro this cycle instead of the soy. I've been using the D-Chiro this last week as well as the fertilitea so hopefully I'll see some kind of results using both of them....I think I'm going to up my dosage of the D-chiro, though, because on my bottle it says you can take up to 1200 mg. a day and I've currently been taking 600.


----------



## rmsh1

bnporter81 said:


> rmsh, I agree...I've been reading a lot about the D-Chiro over the last few months and that's one reason I decided to try using that and drinking my Fertilitea this cycle

It is actually hard to buy here when i looked for it, you can buy inositol, but not specifically the D-chiro form. But I have read up on what to eat to get it from a natural diet, so I could easily increase some of those foods, but not to the point where I was getting 600mg a day. I will do some mroe research, but here are the foods I found info on - 

Beans and Grains

Some other foods that are very high in D-Chiro-Inositol are beans, legumes and grain products. Chickpeas, for example, contain 760 mg of D-Chiro-Inositol per 100 grams of food. Brown rice contains 700 mg of D-Chiro-Inositol per 100 grams of food. Wheat germ contains 690 mg of D-Chiro-Inositol per 100 grams of food. Other great sources include lentils, with 410 mg per 100 grams of food; barley, with 390 mg per 100 grams of food; oats, with 320 mg per 100 grams of food, and whole wheat flour, with 170 mg per 100 grams of food. Buckwheat is another good source of D-Chiro-Inositol. Some examples of buckwheat products that contain high amounts of D-Chiro-Inositol are: white flour, with 14.5 mg per 100 grams of food; farinetta, with 84.9 mg per 100 grams of food; and grits, with 23.3 mg per 100 grams of food.

Meat

Certain sources of meat are great sources of D-Chiro-Inositol. Meats high in D-Chiro-Inositol include veal and cow liver, with 340 mg of D-Chiro-Inositol per 100 grams of food and beef, with 260 mg of D-Chiro-Inositol per 100 grams of food.
Fruits and Vegetables

Fruits are vegetables that are high in D-Chiro-Inositol include oranges, which contain 210 mg per 100 grams of food; peas, which have 160 mg per 100 grams of food; grapefruit, which has 150 mg per 100 grams of food, strawberries, which have 95 mg per 100 grams of food; and cauliflower, which contains 92 mg of D-Chiro-Inositol per 100 grams of food.


----------



## bnporter81

Yes, I've heard of a lot of people using the farinetta to make a type of muffin, I believe, to get their D-chiro that way


----------



## raventtc

bn - thanks 

rachel - i am testing monday or tuesday

md - i didn't start them yet but plan to this weekend, so i will let you know.

I did however read all of the Hunger Games books, anyone read them? My daughter loved them and i now can talk to her about them since i am done now. They were really good, i thought. The best part was seeing my 12yr old reading and not wanting to stop! Well today is my day to work in the office so i won't be one until tonight...have a great day ladies!!


----------



## MommyDream

AF is officially here. Garbage!

I am going to try to only eat naturally occurring sugar this cycle. I think I have too much sugar in my diet, so bows the time to cleanse!

The hunger games were amazing Raven!! Loved those books!


----------



## bnporter81

MD, sorry to hear that the :witch:arrived. I wish you lots of luck with this new cycle:thumbup:


----------



## Rachel789

MD-Sorry AF got you :( I hope 3rd time is a charm for you!

Nat-Your temps are looking great!!

Well temp is same as yesterdays :growlmad: I really wanted to see something significantly different so I felt like I was getting somewhere-instead I am in the same exact position I was yesterday :( After we BD'ed yesterday I wiped and had very light pink, but after that nothing. I haven't noticed any spotting yet today. So I still have no clue what is happening. I will take another OPK today but after today I won't be able to take another until Tuesday because we are going away for the weekend and I will not have time to plan to take one. 

We are taking a mini vacation an hour away from here at the beach. I will take a HPT tomorrow morning just to be safe because I plan on having some drinks this weekend which will likely screw up my temps :dohh: So I likely won't know what is happening accurately with my temps again until next week. I will probably still try to temp but I can't rely on them much.


----------



## rmsh1

have fun at the beach Rachel, sounds like a lovely trip away! I am jealous! I am going to a BBQ tomorrow though and the weather is meant to be great, so cant wait


----------



## bnporter81

Rachel and rmsh, hope you girls have a great time this weekend!

We finally have our new pool filled up (after almost 4 days, lol) so we're inviting some family over to BBQ and swim in the new pool:thumbup:It's going to be 94 degrees here this weekend so got the pool at just the right time:shipw:


----------



## MommyDream

The pool sounds amazing BN!! Enjoy! We have a hot tub that we'll use this weekend, but it'd be nice to have a pool or a cool-tub with the nice hot temperatures we're getting :)


----------



## Rachel789

bnporter81 said:


> Rachel and rmsh, hope you girls have a great time this weekend!
> 
> We finally have our new pool filled up (after almost 4 days, lol) so we're inviting some family over to BBQ and swim in the new pool:thumbup:It's going to be 94 degrees here this weekend so got the pool at just the right time:shipw:

Wow it is going to be hotter there than here in Florida-highs here are upper 80s but with humidity it will feel like mid 90s!

Pools do take forever to fill. We have a pool as well-we had one built shortly after we moved into our house, in florida we get a lot of use out of it. Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## bnporter81

Thanks, Rachel...yeah, they said on the news that we might break temp. records that go back 100 years this weekend!:wacko:


----------



## Helena_

have a great weekend, guys.

Nat- great temp! Hope this is it for us :) 3 more days until we break out the hpts


----------



## Diddums

MD sorry AF got you :( I hope this cycle brings you your bfp!

Raven your temps are looking good! Good luck with testing!! Not tempted to test earlier?

Wow pools and hot tubs! I'm jealous. The weather here in the uk is pretty gr so we've filled a paddling pool to dip our feet lol. Having a BBQ with friends tomorrow which will be nice. Only 4 days until my appointment. Nervous and excited at the same time :D 

Xx


----------



## Diddums

Helena_Lynn said:


> have a great weekend, guys.
> 
> Nat- great temp! Hope this is it for us :) 3 more days until we break out the hpts

Good luck to your to Helena :) xx


----------



## Helena_

the IUI isn't actually until next month. This was just a surprise ovulation. Totally unexpected and amazing lol


----------



## Diddums

Helena_Lynn said:


> the IUI isn't actually until next month. This was just a surprise ovulation. Totally unexpected and amazing lol

Just saw it want this month. Yay for spontaneous ovulation. Do you not normally ovulate on your own then? Fingers crossed this is it for you xxx


----------



## bnporter81

Diddums, wishing you lots of luck at your appointment:hugs:


----------



## foquita

i'm jealous of all these pools and hot tubs! :D 

i think my temp is a fluke today because i had a few drinks last night. saying that, i had a few drinks the night before and it went down so i dunno! i'll just have to wait and see tomorrow :brat:


----------



## raventtc

pools and hot tubes...wow sounds like fun, it is hot here too. We will most likely go swimming tomorrow at the aunts house down the street, but other than that i am relaxing!!

have a great weekend ladies!!


----------



## rmsh1

Have fun raven. Must to be time to test for you?? Any sign of AF?


----------



## raventtc

helena nice temps on your chart!

rmsh - i haven't had any af signs, and my temp with up a little this am..fingers crossed but i am not testing until monday or tuesday--ff told me to wait til i was 18dpo to test but i don't know if i can wait that long


----------



## bnporter81

Wow, raven, that looks great! :happydance: I don't think you need to wait until 18 dpo...pretty sure it would show up for you now:thumbup:How long is your typical LP?


----------



## Diddums

Raven I agree with the others! Your chart looks amazing. Can't wait for you to test!!!

I have brown cm with some streaks of pinky/red. Hoping this is the start of AF. Wish me luck xx


----------



## rmsh1

Good luck Diddums!


----------



## MommyDream

Good luck Diddums!

Raven- so excited for you to test! Great chart!

I got my 3rd round of clomid today-100mgs! I start the pills tomorrow night.


----------



## Diddums

Ooo good luck MD hope you ovulate and you get your bfp this cycle xx

I'm still spotting. It's turned to a pinky coloured cm so hope AF will arrive in the next day or so. Just in time for my dr appointment and hopefully cd3 bloods xx


----------



## bnporter81

Diddums, fingers crossed it's AF:thumbup:


----------



## Helena_

Diddums- nope! the only other time I've ovulated in the 2.5 years I've been trying has been with clomid. I did 4 clomid cycles and only ovulated once with them. 

raven- that looks AMAZING. can't wait to see your positive :)

so jealous of these pools and hot tubs!!! 

My temp went up again. pllllllease let this be it. I'm so anxious to test


----------



## Rachel789

Helena your temps look great!!

Raven-wow your chart looks good! Testing day will be here soon.

Diddums-i hope af shows soon in full force.

Md-goodluck with your new clomid cycle. Is this your first time doing 100mg?

I am spotting again today but this time much more than I was on Thursday and its bright red blood. I have been wearing tampons today and when I change them there is spots of red blood but not much. I probably could have worn a pantyliner and it would have been enough. Should I call this cd1? I am so confused. Temp has stayed steady for the past few days.


----------



## MommyDream

Yes. This is the first round of 100mg for me. I am nervous because I had such horrible AF cramps with a lower dose of clomid.... I dont want to go through that again!


----------



## raventtc

bnporter81 said:


> Wow, raven, that looks great! :happydance: I don't think you need to wait until 18 dpo...pretty sure it would show up for you now:thumbup:How long is your typical LP?

15days



Diddums said:


> Raven I agree with the others! Your chart looks amazing. Can't wait for you to test!!!
> 
> I have brown cm with some streaks of pinky/red. Hoping this is the start of AF. Wish me luck xx

good luck, hope this is af on her way so you can move on 



Helena_Lynn said:


> Diddums- nope! the only other time I've ovulated in the 2.5 years I've been trying has been with clomid. I did 4 clomid cycles and only ovulated once with them.
> 
> raven- that looks AMAZING. can't wait to see your positive :)
> 
> so jealous of these pools and hot tubs!!!
> 
> My temp went up again. pllllllease let this be it. I'm so anxious to test

nice temps, how long is your LP?

so this am i saw my temp and was shocked its still up and moving, i just layed there and of course couldn't go back to sleep...all i was thinking was i should wake my hubby up and tell him i think we may actually have done it!! ahhh i don't have a test so i can't test today (well this am) so i gotta go out and get one or two! -- thank you ladies for everything :hugs:


----------



## foquita

raven...so exciting!!! i can't wait for you to test :hugs: 

i hope it really is the start of AF for you diddums, good luck at the doctors surgery :hugs: 

rach, i'm not sure...i think when it becomes actual flow it would be CD1? it sounds like it is still spotting?

my temp plummeted this morning on 7DPO :wacko: i am trying not to convince myself that it's an implantation dip :haha:


----------



## rmsh1

Ohhhh Raven that is exciting!! Cant wait til you test

Rachel not sure if CD1 has started yet for you, have to see what a new day brings. But it does sound like you ovulated super early!

AFM, I might have to go see a doctor sooner than anticipated. My thyroid is really starting to get to me :( Very hard to swallow and lots of pain. I did some reading, and the pain could mean it has already burst and there is swelling around what used to a be a cyst. Problem is the doctor can only refer me, I very much doubt I will get an emergency ultrasound. I hope the pain goes away otherwise I will have to try to get an earlier appointment. I will keep Fridays one too, as I may not be able to discuss both thyroid and TTC in one appointment if it takes too long (they can be really anal about that sometimes, saying you have to book two appointments if you have two issues)


----------



## bnporter81

Rachel, I agree with Nat...it sounds more like spotting rather than a full flow CD1. Hope it turns into a normal AF for you so you get some answers instead of being in limbo about it:hugs:

Nat, FX'd it's an ID:thumbup:I'm sure it'll come right back up tomorrow:hugs:

Raven, wow, good luck testing!:happydance:


----------



## bnporter81

rmsh, so sorry to hear about your thyroid! My sister has had problems with hers and I know it can be a pain to deal with...good luck, hon:hugs:


----------



## foquita

that sounds awful rmsh :hugs: i hope they can do something about it fast. what happens if you just leave it? do you just continue to be in pain?


----------



## Rachel789

Rmsh- :hugs: sorry to hear about ur issues I hope you can get it taken care of soon.

Raven-wow I am sooooo excited for u to :test:

Nat- wow what a dip! It very well come be implantation dip :happydance:

Well girls it looks like u were all right I must have o'ed on cd7. I started af in full force and my temp is back to my normal range today! That means I only had 2 cookies taken by then. Is it even possible the clomid made me o that quick or was is just me? I am so baffled by this. Also I had no post o symptoms. I guess my hormones were just different due to the clomid. Also this is by far the heaviest af I have had since stopping bcp. The cramping is really bad, I normally only have mild cramps for an hour or two but I've been cramping all night :( 

So late last night I guess I started having a flow and it Got heavier overnight, so I called yesterday cd1. What do you girls think, does that sound right? 

Now I am thinking I shouldn't do 100mg since I o'ed so early right? I guess I will have to try and get a hold of my Dr Tuesday. Ahhhhhh this is so crazy! I am not happy to have af but really happy to know I did o :happydance:


----------



## Rachel789

:rofl: omg my phone put clomid as cookies :haha:


----------



## MommyDream

Raven- so excited to hear! Let us know!!


----------



## MommyDream

Rachel, my doc said that when I ovulated on cd 7 that the clomid wouldn't have had time kick in yet.... I have no clue why it happened but AF was much heavier after that cycle as I recall.


----------



## Diddums

Rachel good to know you did O even if it was early. And all on your own! 

Raven I am so excited for you to test. Have you bought a test yet? Xxx

AFM I'm still spotting. Hopin it will turn into full flow tomorrow :)


----------



## Rachel789

MommyDream said:


> Rachel, my doc said that when I ovulated on cd 7 that the clomid wouldn't have had time kick in yet.... I have no clue why it happened but AF was much heavier after that cycle as I recall.

Hmm I wonder if it had something to do with taking provera two cycles and my body just being ready to go because I kept stopping it from o'ing You were on provera too right? I wonder if it will be a good or bad idea to take 100 mg. Why did ur Dr up your dose if 50 mg was already making you o?


----------



## Helena_

Rachael- I would count cd 1 as today. 

Raven- TEST!

Rm- so sorry to hear that. Anything you can do before you see the doc?

Temp dip today and I'm sad. The rises were getting me excited, but now... I don't think I'll test until I'm late.


----------



## rmsh1

foquita said:


> that sounds awful rmsh :hugs: i hope they can do something about it fast. what happens if you just leave it? do you just continue to be in pain?

Well the two times this has happened in the past, the pain just goes away on its own, I guess as the swelling goes down. I have taken ibuprofen now and it seems to have helped but if I wake up with the pain again tomorrow I will try to get an appointment tomorrow



Rachel789 said:


> Rmsh- :hugs: sorry to hear about ur issues I hope you can get it taken care of soon.
> 
> Raven-wow I am sooooo excited for u to :test:
> 
> Nat- wow what a dip! It very well come be implantation dip :happydance:
> 
> Well girls it looks like u were all right I must have o'ed on cd7. I started af in full force and my temp is back to my normal range today! That means I only had 2 cookies taken by then. Is it even possible the clomid made me o that quick or was is just me? I am so baffled by this. Also I had no post o symptoms. I guess my hormones were just different due to the clomid. Also this is by far the heaviest af I have had since stopping bcp. The cramping is really bad, I normally only have mild cramps for an hour or two but I've been cramping all night :(
> 
> So late last night I guess I started having a flow and it Got heavier overnight, so I called yesterday cd1. What do you girls think, does that sound right?
> 
> Now I am thinking I shouldn't do 100mg since I o'ed so early right? I guess I will have to try and get a hold of my Dr Tuesday. Ahhhhhh this is so crazy! I am not happy to have af but really happy to know I did o :happydance:

I am glad you know what has been going on with your chart now Rachel, and probably this current cycle you wont ovulate so early. I would count today as CD1 if it started heavy in the night



Helena_Lynn said:


> Rachael- I would count cd 1 as today.
> 
> Raven- TEST!
> 
> Rm- so sorry to hear that. Anything you can do before you see the doc?
> 
> Temp dip today and I'm sad. The rises were getting me excited, but now... I don't think I'll test until I'm late.

All I can do before seeing the doc is take pain relief. I am hoping it will go away on its own, as I am pretty sure the burst cyst is nothing to worry about since I have had it happen before


----------



## MommyDream

Rachel789 said:


> MommyDream said:
> 
> 
> Rachel, my doc said that when I ovulated on cd 7 that the clomid wouldn't have had time kick in yet.... I have no clue why it happened but AF was much heavier after that cycle as I recall.
> 
> Hmm I wonder if it had something to do with taking provera two cycles and my body just being ready to go because I kept stopping it from o'ing You were on provera too right? I wonder if it will be a good or bad idea to take 100 mg. Why did ur Dr up your dose if 50 mg was already making you o?Click to expand...

Yes, I was on provera but just for one cycle. :thumbup: I kind of felt like it could have been that my body was ready to o too... Who knows?

I took 50 mg for two cycles... My doc wanted to increase it this time to 100 to increase my chances.... I am a little scared of getting side effects though. My cramps this month before AF were pretty unbearable and I've heard clomid does that... :wacko:

Do you think your doc will try you on 100mg this month?


----------



## MommyDream

rmsh1 said:


> AFM, I might have to go see a doctor sooner than anticipated. My thyroid is really starting to get to me :( Very hard to swallow and lots of pain. I did some reading, and the pain could mean it has already burst and there is swelling around what used to a be a cyst. Problem is the doctor can only refer me, I very much doubt I will get an emergency ultrasound. I hope the pain goes away otherwise I will have to try to get an earlier appointment. I will keep Fridays one too, as I may not be able to discuss both thyroid and TTC in one appointment if it takes too long (they can be really anal about that sometimes, saying you have to book two appointments if you have two issues)

:hugs: sorry to hear this...


----------



## Helena_

hi everyone! I had a very long day. I was in the city for most of the day/night. Walked around central park/ west midtown and just hung out. I feel pretty weird and very tired. I couldn't even finish my beer *gasp* and I had some stabbing nipple pain. My temp drop got me a bit disheartened, but I'm not sure if that's why I was so irritable. Either way, I was pretty pissy. It was probably a mix of everything. I feel really bloated and groggy. I'm excited to see what my temp does tomorrow. I can't decide if a bigger dip will make me happy, or a rise. I'm not feeling too hopeful. Just don't feel like anything is in there, but that's okay. This ovulation was just a pleasant surprise, so I'm going to try to be happy about that. Ultimately, it'll mean that I get to start the IUI process so much sooner. Chart stalkers are always welcomed!


----------



## Diddums

Foquita beautiful temp dip and rise. Hope this is it for you! 

Good luck raven if you're testing today :) 

Xx


----------



## foquita

thanks diddums, I'm nervous :haha: I'll feel more confident if my temp stays up tomorrow! right now I'm trying to tell myself that maybe they're flukes :haha:


----------



## mrsc81

Good luck foquita :happydance:


----------



## raventtc

i didn't test this am, i had a headache last night so i took tylenol and tried to sleep except i was up every few hours and then i was mad at myself cause i wasn't getting sleep so i could temp..anyway my temp this am was low low so now i am down and have a headache, i know my headache is my allergies cause yesterday we cut grass and trimmed bushes and weeded and more outside...then went swimming.


----------



## foquita

sorry about the temp drop raven :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## MommyDream

raventtc said:


> i didn't test this am, i had a headache last night so i took tylenol and tried to sleep except i was up every few hours and then i was mad at myself cause i wasn't getting sleep so i could temp..anyway my temp this am was low low so now i am down and have a headache, i know my headache is my allergies cause yesterday we cut grass and trimmed bushes and weeded and more outside...then went swimming.

:hugs: sorry about the temp drop. I hope your head gets better soon!

Nat, love that your temp is back up!

Nothing going on with me - took my first clomid pills do this round last night. Eek


----------



## rmsh1

Sorry to everyone that is on other threads that I post in, but this will be the same info repeated over.

I managed to get a doctor appointment today due to my thyroid playing up. I have had pain from a cyst for 4 days now. I saw a lovely doctor! I wasn&#8217;t going to mention TTC unless I felt it was appropriate, as really the thyroid issue was the most pressing issue right now. He has referred me to a specialist and I have to wait for a letter and I will get a thyroid ultrasound to check my cysts.

I then told him I was wondering if my thyroid hormones were imbalanced as my cycles had become very long. He asked me about them so I ended up telling him the whole TTC story. I said I stopped bc May last year and had 6 super regular cycles, all 33 days long. Then I had a 34 day cycle and since then, they have been 44 and 43 days long, with this current cycle heading into the 40s too. His first reaction was &#8220;oh, you aren&#8217;t ovulating&#8221;. So, I pulled out my charts! And guess what, he was so happy to see them! I said I was also using OPKs and had detected LH surges. So now he is sure I am ovulating, but that for some reason it is really delayed. He said normally he gets day 21 bloods but that that obviously wont work for me. So I have all the paperwork now to get my bloods taken 7 days after I ovulate, going purely by my charting, and he gave me a form to get day 3 bloods taken too. So it was a very productive visit and I am very happy to get the ball rolling with both my thyroid and fertility tests. Now just to wait til I ovulate!


----------



## Diddums

Raven - I was upset for you seeing the temp drop this morning. Do you feel AF coming on? Will you test tomorrow if a doesn't show? Fingers crossed for you :)

Rmsh - I love productive doctors appointments. Makes all the difference when the drs actually listen to you and you get stuff done! Are you still in pain?

AFM I started spotting a couple days ago and it's got a bit heavier today so hopefully AF will arrive tomorrow or Wednesday! Finally after 4 months!! I have my first gynae appointment tomorrow afternoon to discuss clomid and what tests I will need before that. Kind of excited and nervous at the same time because I know they will have a go at me for my weight :(


----------



## rmsh1

Yes I still have pain, particularly when I swallow. I dont dare cough as coughing makes me feel like I am going to tear something!


----------



## bnporter81

Wow, I wasn't even gone a day and I feel like I missed a lot:dohh:

Rachel, at least you're not in limbo now and you know you ovulated. I wish you a lot of luck on your new cycle....hopefully it will bring you a BFP!:hugs:

Raven, sorry about the temp drop:hugs:There's still hope as long as the :witch:stays away! FX'd it comes back up for you:thumbup:

Rmsh, so glad you'll be getting some help for everything! It's good that your doc was happy to see the charts....I know a lot of doctors don't really care a lot about that. It's good that you have one who does!

Nat, that was such a great dip!:happydance:I hope it means really good things for you in the next several days:hugs:

Diddums, I hope your spotting continues and AF will come full force soon for you....after such a long cycle, I know you must be so anxious for it!


----------



## foquita

mrsc81 said:


> Good luck foquita :happydance:

thanks mrsc :hugs: where are you in your cycle? :)



MommyDream said:


> raventtc said:
> 
> 
> i didn't test this am, i had a headache last night so i took tylenol and tried to sleep except i was up every few hours and then i was mad at myself cause i wasn't getting sleep so i could temp..anyway my temp this am was low low so now i am down and have a headache, i know my headache is my allergies cause yesterday we cut grass and trimmed bushes and weeded and more outside...then went swimming.
> 
> :hugs: sorry about the temp drop. I hope your head gets better soon!
> 
> Nat, love that your temp is back up!
> 
> Nothing going on with me - took my first clomid pills do this round last night. EekClick to expand...

thanks lil :) i can't believe it's clomid time again, the last few months have been flying by! 



rmsh1 said:


> Sorry to everyone that is on other threads that I post in, but this will be the same info repeated over.
> 
> I managed to get a doctor appointment today due to my thyroid playing up. I have had pain from a cyst for 4 days now. I saw a lovely doctor! I wasnt going to mention TTC unless I felt it was appropriate, as really the thyroid issue was the most pressing issue right now. He has referred me to a specialist and I have to wait for a letter and I will get a thyroid ultrasound to check my cysts.
> 
> I then told him I was wondering if my thyroid hormones were imbalanced as my cycles had become very long. He asked me about them so I ended up telling him the whole TTC story. I said I stopped bc May last year and had 6 super regular cycles, all 33 days long. Then I had a 34 day cycle and since then, they have been 44 and 43 days long, with this current cycle heading into the 40s too. His first reaction was oh, you arent ovulating. So, I pulled out my charts! And guess what, he was so happy to see them! I said I was also using OPKs and had detected LH surges. So now he is sure I am ovulating, but that for some reason it is really delayed. He said normally he gets day 21 bloods but that that obviously wont work for me. So I have all the paperwork now to get my bloods taken 7 days after I ovulate, going purely by my charting, and he gave me a form to get day 3 bloods taken too. So it was a very productive visit and I am very happy to get the ball rolling with both my thyroid and fertility tests. Now just to wait til I ovulate!

that's brilliant news rmsh! so glad that things are moving for you :happydance: are you going to just cancel your appointment for friday now that you've dealt with the TTC? your doctor sounds really helpful, glad he has sorted out the blood tests :)



Diddums said:


> Raven - I was upset for you seeing the temp drop this morning. Do you feel AF coming on? Will you test tomorrow if a doesn't show? Fingers crossed for you :)
> 
> Rmsh - I love productive doctors appointments. Makes all the difference when the drs actually listen to you and you get stuff done! Are you still in pain?
> 
> AFM I started spotting a couple days ago and it's got a bit heavier today so hopefully AF will arrive tomorrow or Wednesday! Finally after 4 months!! I have my first gynae appointment tomorrow afternoon to discuss clomid and what tests I will need before that. Kind of excited and nervous at the same time because I know they will have a go at me for my weight :(

what a relief! :D glad things are moving for you finally, it'll be good to get the ball rolling with tests etc and AF at the same time :dance: how much weight do you have to lose? 



bnporter81 said:


> Wow, I wasn't even gone a day and I feel like I missed a lot:dohh:
> 
> Rachel, at least you're not in limbo now and you know you ovulated. I wish you a lot of luck on your new cycle....hopefully it will bring you a BFP!:hugs:
> 
> Raven, sorry about the temp drop:hugs:There's still hope as long as the :witch:stays away! FX'd it comes back up for you:thumbup:
> 
> Rmsh, so glad you'll be getting some help for everything! It's good that your doc was happy to see the charts....I know a lot of doctors don't really care a lot about that. It's good that you have one who does!
> 
> Nat, that was such a great dip!:happydance:I hope it means really good things for you in the next several days:hugs:
> 
> Diddums, I hope your spotting continues and AF will come full force soon for you....after such a long cycle, I know you must be so anxious for it!

thanks bethany, i don't really know what to think of it? :wacko: part of me is like OOOOH implantation dip and part of me is like :coffee: hurry up AF :haha:


----------



## rmsh1

Yes I will cancel Friday's appointment. I was going to get my smear test done but I already had such a long appointment today, I said I will just cancel Friday's appointment and book one in with a nurse

Now I feel like I can go back and read where everyone is at, I was a bit consumed with myself over the last few days sorry everyone. I feel much better now

Raven, sorry about the headache, but I do hope AF stays away despite the temp drop

Diddums, it sounds like good timing for your appointment if your AF is just starting now as they will be able to do day 3 bloods right away. I will be getting luteal phase bloods done before my day 3 LOL

Mommydream, good luck with the clomid this cycle! I wonder if clomid is the direction I will be taking.....


----------



## Rachel789

helena-I see your temp went back up-your chart looks really good, when will you start testing?

rmsh-I am so happy to hear your dr. is helping you and you are getting things under control. Keep us posted on how it all works out :hugs:

Nat-Whoaaa your temp shot straight back up-your chart looks totally different from last cycles-I hope that means you did it this month! When will you test?

Diddums-That is great news that AF seems to be on her way :) How exciting to be able to move on to a new cycle and have a dr. appt coming up!

MD-I hope this cycle of clomid goes well for you! I am not sure given I o'ed early if my dr. is still going to want me to jump to 100 mg or just try 50 mg again. I am going to try to get her on the phone tomorrow and explain what happened and see what she wants me to do.

Bethany-I hope the new things you are trying this cycle work for you and you are able to have a shorter cycle this time.

I still havent decided if I am going to call yesterday or Saturday as CD1. I started to cramp and flow heavy over night saturday into sunday. But during the day Saturday I did have to wear a tampon and there was bright red blood on it just not a lot. Before when I asked my dr. when to classify CD1 she said any red blood even if it is light so going by what she said I guess Saturday would be CD1, I will check with her again when I talk to her tomorrow. Also if I go by my normal LPs of 12-13 days then if Saturday was CD1 that would make my LP 13 days if I made it Sunday it would be 14. But then again I didn't have my temp drop until Sunday-not sure if that makes a difference. :shrug:


----------



## Helena_

I'm tempted to test tomorrow, but I'll be getting a blood test on Wednesday, I may just wait for that.


----------



## mrsc81

> thanks mrsc :hugs: where are you in your cycle? :)


Waiting to ovulate.. im cd19, ive been getting highs on my cbfm since cd17 so hopefully ovulate in next few days :thumbup:


----------



## Diddums

Foquita I have a lot to lose. In total I would like to lose 6-7 stone but ideally 2-3 stone ASAP to bring my bmi in the 30-35 range :( I find it so hard to lose weight because of the PCOS. I am being referred to a dietician to come up with a menu as I've read that a low GI diet is best for PCOS sufferers but wouldn't know where to start. 
I've probably asked before but when are you going to test Foquita? 

Good luck Helena. I probably wouldn't be able to wait and would test tomorrow lol

Think I'm not going to mention spotting I the dr tomorrow unless AF arrives as if it doesn't turn to full AF I will want provera to kick start my new cycle do I can do a cycle of soy.


----------



## BabyLovesElmo

rmsh1 said:


> Sorry to everyone that is on other threads that I post in, but this will be the same info repeated over.
> 
> I managed to get a doctor appointment today due to my thyroid playing up. I have had pain from a cyst for 4 days now. I saw a lovely doctor! I wasnt going to mention TTC unless I felt it was appropriate, as really the thyroid issue was the most pressing issue right now. He has referred me to a specialist and I have to wait for a letter and I will get a thyroid ultrasound to check my cysts.
> 
> I then told him I was wondering if my thyroid hormones were imbalanced as my cycles had become very long. He asked me about them so I ended up telling him the whole TTC story. I said I stopped bc May last year and had 6 super regular cycles, all 33 days long. Then I had a 34 day cycle and since then, they have been 44 and 43 days long, with this current cycle heading into the 40s too. His first reaction was oh, you arent ovulating. So, I pulled out my charts! And guess what, he was so happy to see them! I said I was also using OPKs and had detected LH surges. So now he is sure I am ovulating, but that for some reason it is really delayed. He said normally he gets day 21 bloods but that that obviously wont work for me. So I have all the paperwork now to get my bloods taken 7 days after I ovulate, going purely by my charting, and he gave me a form to get day 3 bloods taken too. So it was a very productive visit and I am very happy to get the ball rolling with both my thyroid and fertility tests. Now just to wait til I ovulate!

Awesome! I'm so happy for your productive appointment. It's crazy how much a Dr's support can mean to us and feeling understood must be such a relief! :happydance:



Helena_Lynn said:


> I'm tempted to test tomorrow, but I'll be getting a blood test on Wednesday, I may just wait for that.

I commend you on your patience if you're able to wait until Wednesday! I'm such a POAS addict :blush:



mrsc81 said:


> Waiting to ovulate.. im cd19, ive been getting highs on my cbfm since cd17 so hopefully ovulate in next few days :thumbup:

Good luck!! :thumbup:

Raven: Who knows what tomorrow will bring! FX'd for you hun! :hugs:

afm--I had one day of light flow followed by another day of spotting and now nothing. And honestly, the "light" flow was really really light (a liner was enough) so I'm not even sure I should count it as a new cycle or not. :shrug: My temp seems to have steadied so maybe I'm getting ready to ovulate on my own finally? Time will tell....eventually. :coffee:


----------



## foquita

I tested this morning and got :bfn:, as expected! still sucks though :haha: 

diddums, I bought a book called the PCOS diet book by collette harris and this one too 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/0722539754/ref=mp_s_a_6?qid=1338271177&sr=8-6

both have loads of info about diet in them :) I didn't have any weight to lose but I have totally changed my diet anyway, I don't know if it has helped yet because I've been taking soy to make me ovulate but sometimes I kinda wonder if I am actually just ovulating on my own since I have been eating differently for three months now!


----------



## foquita

BLE, I'm not sure what I would class it as, maybe keep it as a new cycle for now and see how it pans out? :)


----------



## rmsh1

Sorry about the BFN Nat :hugs: Still early and still a great looking chart!


----------



## foquita

thanks :hugs: I knew it would be, I just had to do it to make me more realistic :haha: I'm going to wait until I'm late before testing now, I know I won't get that far because AF will come, I have NO symptoms, not even sore boobs today :(


----------



## Diddums

foquita said:


> I tested this morning and got :bfn:, as expected! still sucks though :haha:
> 
> diddums, I bought a book called the PCOS diet book by collette harris and this one too
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/0722539754/ref=mp_s_a_6?qid=1338271177&sr=8-6
> 
> both have loads of info about diet in them :) I didn't have any weight to lose but I have totally changed my diet anyway, I don't know if it has helped yet because I've been taking soy to make me ovulate but sometimes I kinda wonder if I am actually just ovulating on my own since I have been eating differently for three months now!


Thanks Foquita! Will have a look at that tonight. Do you mind me asking what Changes you made in particular? Did you cut out/avoid any food group and eat more of another? Thanks for any help. 

Foquita 9dpo is still a little early :) good luck hun your chart looks good :thumbup:

Still only spotting today so will push for provera and start taking it this weekend if no af before then.


----------



## foquita

I cut out meat and dairy, I know that's not for everyone but I rarely ate meat anyway so that was easy. I drank a lot of milk though but haven't had any dairy for 3 months now :) I went to see a nutritional therapist at the weekend and had a food intolerance test and I'm actually intolerant to milk :lol: makes a lot of sense to be honest! I'm also intolerant to soya though :( and tea, coffee and chocolate :haha: I switched to organic as well, make everything myself and stopped drinking tap water and drinking out of plastic bottles. I eat loads of veg and loads of beans and lentils :)

the books are really interesting, the GI diet is good too :)


----------



## raventtc

well temp went up above the coverline today but i am spotting, so guessing she is on her way...i really hate this why does my chart look so good but then nothing just the witch ahh its going to be a long long day now


----------



## MommyDream

Nat- sorry about the bfn. It's still early though Hun. 

BLE- I don't know what to make of your light flow. I'd keep it as a cycle and see what happens. 

Raven- sorry about te spotting. 

Afm- AF is so light this time. And I've had a headache for five days. :( make it go away!


----------



## Rachel789

Diddums-good luck at your appt today, keep us posted :happydance:

Nat-9 dpo is realllly early, BFN at this point means nothing. I would test again in a couple days. Your chart still looks great :)

BLE-I am with the others, I would just leave it as a new cycle for now. Sometimes when you have an anovulatory cycle your AF will be really light.

Raven-Sorry it seems AF is on her way. I know how disappointing that is. Your chart really did look good this cycle and last one :(

MD-That sucks about the headache I hope it goes away soon.

AFM-I am hoping to get in touch with my dr. today so I can see if she wants me to still take the 100 mg this cycle since it appears I did o early last cycle. AF is already on her way out I think I am only spotting today. I really only had a somewhat heavy day overnight saturday into sunday. My cramps were probably the worst I have had since I stopped bcp-I guess maybe that has something to do with the clomid? If my dr. says I should count Saturday as CD1 then I will be starting clomid tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## foquita

thanks :hugs: I feel out though! I've read a couple of people saying their cramps are worse on clomid :( 

raven so sorry about the spotting :hugs:


----------



## seabean

:hi: Hi again everyone! I have been gone entertaining family for about a week, and just now catching up with all the recent posts. (It sooo helps having everyone's charts as a visual in the signatures!).

Looks like a lot of us are in the beginning of new cycles. Hope we all O sooner rather than later! I am almost done w/ the first 50 shades of grey book - I just HAD to see what the hype was all about, and I LOVE IT!! :blush: My husband says it's the best book he's never read :haha:

@Foquita - still too early to test, but your chart looks great!
@Raven - sorry about the spotting :( I hope it's not AF! :hugs:
@RMSH - what's this about your thyroid? I am so glad you got in to see a Dr for it! Sounds a bit scary! And how amazing is your Dr to go over your charts with you!! WOW! I am hoping my new Dr is half as great :) 

I took my first temp for this new cycle today and it is about a degree higher than I would expect. I hope the heat isn't affecting my temps too much!

In other news, I broke my toe this weekend and it hurts like a mother! :shock:


----------



## seabean

Oh yeah - and I didn't start the clomid on Saturday. I want a fresh start w/ the new Dr. and they will fully monitor any clomid use, so I figured holding off for one more cycle would be worth it just for that :)


----------



## rmsh1

:hi: Seabean!

I have had cysts on my thyroid for a long time, but since Friday I have had some pain, so off I went to the doctor. I wasn't going to discuss TTC but it all just kind of fell in place, and so glad I did. i am going to try to see this doctor all the time now! He was brilliant!

Now to get OH off for an SA...... very interesting as our hospital is an hour away so will mean collecting at the hospital. Not fun for poor OH, and not even sure he could do it. so I want OH to go discuss it with a doctor too


----------



## rmsh1

Ouch about your toe! Hoep your new doc is as good as mine was!


----------



## Diddums

Ouch about the toe! My friend broke hers and she said it was a nightmare. 

Well I turned up to my appointment. Turns out it had been cancelled and rescheduled for 3rd August. However no one told me and someone even called to confirm the appointment for today a week ago. Apparently my appointment had been booked for the gynae clinic instead of the fertility clinic. And no earlier appointments :( the one thing I'm glad about I'd that AF should arrive tomorrow and spotting heavier today so at least I can fit in one or two cycles of soy before my appointment.


----------



## MommyDream

Rachel789 said:


> AFM-I am hoping to get in touch with my dr. today so I can see if she wants me to still take the 100 mg this cycle since it appears I did o early last cycle. AF is already on her way out I think I am only spotting today. I really only had a somewhat heavy day overnight saturday into sunday. My cramps were probably the worst I have had since I stopped bcp-I guess maybe that has something to do with the clomid? If my dr. says I should count Saturday as CD1 then I will be starting clomid tomorrow :thumbup:

I have had horrible cramps on clomid as well. I have also had a really light AF this cycle. Could be clomid.


----------



## Diddums

Ladies my spotting has turned to pinky/red but hasn't quite reached my pad. It's only when I wipe. Would you count today as spotting or cd1? Maybe if it's heavier tomorrow I can count tomorrow as cd1 x


----------



## rmsh1

Sorry about your appointment diddums, but it seems you are happy to get on and try soy!

I amnot sure what to count as CD1, I guess see what happens tomorrow


----------



## seabean

@Diddums - I agree to wait and see what tomorrow's flow is like. It sounds a little more like spotting to me, at the moment. Bummer they mixed up appointments :( At least you will have the summer to try a laid back approach w/ soy and/or fertility dieting before you tackle the Drs orders! It seems like BNP's progesterone cream is doing the trick for you though, so that's great :) 

@RMSH - The SA for men doesn't seem fun at ALL. On one hand, I think of all that crap us women have to deal with in TTC, but on the other, having to try to get off in a Drs office just sounds terrifying to me :wacko: :haha:


My boobs are so sore today and they were yesterday too. It's mainly on the sides. I never get sore boobs at all. The closest is just really sore nipples only after I ovulate (the progesterone provera pills make my nipples really sore too). Any idea what types of hormones, etc this might mean? I'm CD7 right now, so seems early for ovulation. It's just strange that this is starting AFTER AF.


----------



## Diddums

Thanks rmsh :) will see tomorrow. Hopefully it will be full flow tomorrow and cd1 :D

Hi seabean :) hopefully you will have a nice normal cycle and can start clomid straight after your next appointment :)


----------



## Rachel789

seabean-ouch sorry to hear about your toe, that doesn't sound fun :nope: When is your appt with your new dr. ? I am not sure about the sore boobs thing because that never happens to me :shrug:

diddums-That sucks about your appt mix up but it sounds like AF is on her way so that is good that you can try soy. I hope it works great for you. :) I have trouble with what to classify as CD1. I am going to check with my dr. but I am currently struggling with that now. On Saturday I had bright red bleeding throughout the day it was just VERY light, I probably could have used the same tampon all day and only fill half of it at the most. I think I remember my dr. saying to me before any red bleeding even if spotting I should consider CD1 but I am going to double check with her this time as I want to make sure I get it right for clomid. 

My dr. is not back in until tomorrow so I can't find out until then which isn't a big deal because tomorrow would have been the earliest I would start clomid anyway if saturday was cd1. I also still need to find out if I should proceed with 100 mg or still try 50 again. I just don't want to up it if it isn't necessary. :nope:


----------



## seabean

Rachel - it sounds like your Dr might count CD1 as Saturday. Hopefully they get back to you in time! 

I have my appointment at 1pm on Friday :) I saw my friend who had her baby w/ this office (they had trouble TTC also) and she couldn't stop saying enough good things about them...made me very excited to be in good hands :) 

Yeah the new sore boobs is a mystery to me right now. I also just went to the bathroom and had a little super light brown-tinted creamy CM (didn't have anything like it this AM). Maybe AF is just making one last stop? I haven't bled in 5 days, but stranger things have happened to me these past few months :huh:


----------



## bnporter81

Rachel, I agree...it sounds like saturday would have been CD1...just starting out lightly. I think if anything reaches a pad/panties and it's always there vs. only when you wipe, then it would probably classify as CD1:thumbup:Hopefully your doc will start you out on 50 mgs....it doesn't sound like you need to up it yet especially with how early you O'd this last cycle!

Nat, sorry about the BFN, but like others have said, it's still really early. Don't give up yet:hugs:

Seabean, good to have you back, but sorry about the toe. I've had my big toe broken before and I know how bad it hurts. That toe still kind of makes a weird popping noise at times even though it's been 10 years:dohh:

Diddums, so sorry to hear about the mixup with your appt., but hopefully AF will come by tomorrow so you can move on with the soy until August. I know it must be so frustrating feeling like you're just standing still instead of moving forward in some way:hugs:

Sorry for leaving anyone out. My memory is crap today and I can't remember that far back:dohh:I hope you're all doing well and have a great rest of the week!


----------



## rmsh1

seabean said:


> Rachel - it sounds like your Dr might count CD1 as Saturday. Hopefully they get back to you in time!
> 
> I have my appointment at 1pm on Friday :) I saw my friend who had her baby w/ this office (they had trouble TTC also) and she couldn't stop saying enough good things about them...made me very excited to be in good hands :)
> 
> Yeah the new sore boobs is a mystery to me right now. I also just went to the bathroom and had a little super light brown-tinted creamy CM (didn't have anything like it this AM). Maybe AF is just making one last stop? I haven't bled in 5 days, but stranger things have happened to me these past few months :huh:

Seabean I do hope you are getting some BDing in at the moment, just in case you are having a super early ovulation like Rachel did! You just never know and you may be having ovulation spotting now


----------



## raventtc

seabean said:


> :hi: Hi again everyone! I have been gone entertaining family for about a week, and just now catching up with all the recent posts. (It sooo helps having everyone's charts as a visual in the signatures!).
> 
> Looks like a lot of us are in the beginning of new cycles. Hope we all O sooner rather than later! I am almost done w/ the first 50 shades of grey book - I just HAD to see what the hype was all about, and I LOVE IT!! :blush: My husband says it's the best book he's never read :haha:
> 
> @Foquita - still too early to test, but your chart looks great!
> @Raven - sorry about the spotting :( I hope it's not AF! :hugs:
> @RMSH - what's this about your thyroid? I am so glad you got in to see a Dr for it! Sounds a bit scary! And how amazing is your Dr to go over your charts with you!! WOW! I am hoping my new Dr is half as great :)
> 
> I took my first temp for this new cycle today and it is about a degree higher than I would expect. I hope the heat isn't affecting my temps too much!
> 
> In other news, I broke my toe this weekend and it hurts like a mother! :shock:

Hi Seabean! glad to have you back, and yes that book is something else i am finishing the first book now and moving on to the second one...my hubby is reading it too! sorry to hear about your toe :hugs: and i am not sure on the sore boobs thing..maybe side affect to the meds..?



rmsh1 said:


> :hi: Seabean!
> 
> I have had cysts on my thyroid for a long time, but since Friday I have had some pain, so off I went to the doctor. I wasn't going to discuss TTC but it all just kind of fell in place, and so glad I did. i am going to try to see this doctor all the time now! He was brilliant!
> 
> Now to get OH off for an SA...... very interesting as our hospital is an hour away so will mean collecting at the hospital. Not fun for poor OH, and not even sure he could do it. so I want OH to go discuss it with a doctor too

It has to be hard to do that in an office or hospital setting...good luck :hugs:



Diddums said:


> Ouch about the toe! My friend broke hers and she said it was a nightmare.
> 
> Well I turned up to my appointment. Turns out it had been cancelled and rescheduled for 3rd August. However no one told me and someone even called to confirm the appointment for today a week ago. Apparently my appointment had been booked for the gynae clinic instead of the fertility clinic. And no earlier appointments :( the one thing I'm glad about I'd that AF should arrive tomorrow and spotting heavier today so at least I can fit in one or two cycles of soy before my appointment.

Sorry to hear your appointment was mixed up...i might have gave them my 2cents since they called to confirm and all too

AFM- AF is here in full effect! such a downer :cry: I feel stuck in limbo with this charting and TTC its like a roller coster ride and i don't know how much i want to ride it out...just gets harder and harder each time. sorry for being a downer right now i just am super emotional :hugs: thanks for all the wishes and hopes and all that you do/done for me...what a great group of ladies we have :thumbup:


----------



## rmsh1

:hugs: raven, we all just gotta keep trying! I hope this cycle is the one for you


----------



## seabean

Raven, so sorry! What a good looking chart you had too, I don't blame you for thinking what a roller coaster. I don't think I could get my hubby to read the book, but I bet he would learn a lot if he did :haha:

Thanks RMSH - I didn't think of ovulation, but if it was I would die with happiness! There has actually been TOO MUCH BD-ing, thanks to this 50 shade of gray book. :blush: Oh my. Maybe that's the source of the tinted CM? Hmmm. It's been 3 back-to-back progesterone-ended cycles, so I guess who knows where my body cycle should be right now.


----------



## Rachel789

Sorry AF got you Raven :( I agree with rmsh, you just have to keep at it, it will happen for you!


----------



## Rachel789

seabean said:


> Raven, so sorry! What a good looking chart you had too, I don't blame you for thinking what a roller coaster. I don't think I could get my hubby to read the book, but I bet he would learn a lot if he did :haha:
> 
> Thanks RMSH - I didn't think of ovulation, but if it was I would die with happiness! There has actually been TOO MUCH BD-ing, thanks to this 50 shade of gray book. :blush: Oh my. Maybe that's the source of the tinted CM? Hmmm. It's been 3 back-to-back progesterone-ended cycles, so I guess who knows where my body cycle should be right now.

seabean you never know what the body is going to do! It happened to me and MD on CD 7 after a provera cycle. So I would def BD just in case. From now on I am going to start BD'ing every other day starting CD 5 or 6 just in case-I am scared I will miss it if I don't!


----------



## seabean

Rachel - you are right. Missing it after all this time would be so sad. We will be sure to keep up the BD-ing!


----------



## bnporter81

Raven, lots of :hugs: to you. So sorry AF arrived....I know it can be hard to constantly have to pick ourselves back up again every cycle. It gets so hard each time...that's why I'm glad we have each other:hugs: I believe it will happen for each of us...we just have to hang in there:thumbup:


----------



## Diddums

Aww Raven sorry to hear AF arrived :( your chart was looking so good! Ate you going to do anything differently this cycle? Xxxx


----------



## BabyLovesElmo

My blood work and my scan all came back normal (apart from the cysts that I've been assured aren't anything to worry bout :wacko:), which is good news but doesn't help in figuring out why my body isn't ovulating. The only options my doctor has presented are to wait it out and hope my body eventually does what it should or to go on bcp for 3 months to kick start it. I really don't want to do that, I originally stopped taking bcp because of how it was messing with my body and I'd rather not have to go there again. Have any of you been in a similar situation and have taking bcp for a little bit work? If I wait it out, I'd like to be as proactive as I can and try to kick start my body myself. Any thoughts? I know that some of you have tried soy pills or Vitex with varying degrees of success and I am definitely open to ideas. I mean, I'm glad that there isn't anything _wrong_ with me, but now I feel a little lost. Maybe I'm just being ridiculous and stressing out over nothing. Maybe my body will just work itself out as mysteriously as it worked itself into this situation. Maybe...maybe...maybe...:growlmad:


----------



## cmwilson

Hi ladies! I've been MIA for the weekend. Just spent some time with the family and DH was sick on Sunday but it must have been a 24 hr thing cause he's all better now. :cloud9:

Anyway on to what's going on with you ladies.

Rachel - I can't believe you O'd so early! Hopefully it will normalize this cycle. Hope you hear back from your doctor soon! :thumbup:

Helena - Your temps are looking great! I hope that is a good sign!

Rmsh - I'm so sorry about your thyroid but at least you had a positive doctors appointment! :thumbup:

Nat - Sorry for the bfn but your temps are still looking GREAT! I really hope this is it for you!! :hugs:

Diddums - That really sucks about your appointment. I'd be so pissed! :growlmad: At least AF seems to be on the way! Good luck with the soy!

Seabean - Sorry about the toe! Ouch! As far as the sore boobs, I don't know! Maybe O is on its way early! :thumbup:

Raven - So sorry about AF. :hugs: I was feeling so hopeful for you. Maybe the next cycle will be the one for you!!

BLE - My sister had a similar appointment with her doctor today. Everything came back normal in her bloodwork, her ovaries seemed clear the doctor just said it's probably her body reacting to going off the pill. She said to wait til its been a year and see how things progress. She said it's almost more frustrating because she can't do anything to fix it. Hopefully things will normalize for you soon. :hugs:

AFM - Two days past Provera, just waiting for AF. No spotting or anything yet but (tmi warning) my cervix feels low so I'm sure AF will be here soon. Just looking forward to starting a new cycle and if the 150 mgs doesn't work then at least I have injectables and iui's to move on to next. Trying to stay positive!! :thumbup:


----------



## Rachel789

Caroline-I just talked with my mom today who is a nurse and she works at a pediatricians office and told me she talked to the dr. today who did injections before. She said she did a lot of research before deciding what to do and she found in her research clomid doesnt even work for a lot of people and injections are wayyyyy more effective so she even skipped over the clomid all together and moved straight on to injections. I don't know the details of why she needed to go that route in the first place but I wanted to tell you this story so you know that if clomid doesn't work for you, you aren't alone and the injectables will be much more effective.


----------



## cmwilson

Rachel789 said:


> Caroline-I just talked with my mom today who is a nurse and she works at a pediatricians office and told me she talked to the dr. today who did injections before. She said she did a lot of research before deciding what to do and she found in her research clomid doesnt even work for a lot of people and injections are wayyyyy more effective so she even skipped over the clomid all together and moved straight on to injections. I don't know the details of why she needed to go that route in the first place but I wanted to tell you this story so you know that if clomid doesn't work for you, you aren't alone and the injectables will be much more effective.

Thank you Rachel! :hugs: I'm actually really looking forward to the possibility that it will work. I kinda want this next cycle to be over so I can get started!


----------



## seabean

BLE - Congrats on having normal bloods, but I totally get where you are coming from in at least wanting some answers, even if it means getting a fixable diagnosis of something. :hugs: So you still have cysts on your ovaries though? Like PCOS? Sorry, I can't remember what you've said about them before. Kind of sounds like the situation I'm in too, with cysts and otherwise normal bloods. As far as going back on the pill, it's kind of my back up plan if clomid doesn't work for me. I was fine on the pill though, and actually liked how it made my periods lighter w/ less PMS. But if you don't like it, then that's something else to consider. I've heard it can give your ovaries a break, which can be good for cysts. But I'm not sure there is actually any hard evidence to support this. I had 4 normal cycles right off of BCP, and then stopped. So I think BCP actually helped me ovulate for a while, but who knows. 

Did the Dr suggest clomid or anything since they know you aren't ovulating?? Or was BCP your only option?


----------



## rmsh1

BLE the mentioning of going back on bc has me thinking too. I do not want to go back on it at all, especially since one time when I stopped I had no AF for 4 months. But this time round, I had 6 -8 relatively regular cycles off it, so that is the only tempting thing about bc for me. That I might get temporary regularity back. But no promises for me that I will stay regular. I have a feeling my bloods are going to be fine too, and I wonder if he will send me for a scan next, no idea.

OH has to see a doc today so I have told him to ask about the SA. I hope he doesn't chicken out, if he wasn't going during work time, I would have gone with him. I want him to get all the details now, even if he doesn't actually do the test until my bloods are done.


----------



## foquita

uuggghhh i hate TTC :( I changed my crosshairs for last cycle to CD19 which is when i thought i ovulated and the pattern of my temps is pretty much the same :cry: so fed up with this shit :( 

I'll reply to everyone else later sorry, on my phone! :(


----------



## Diddums

Awww Foquita try not to stress too much. Theres no real thing as a pregnancy or non pregnancy chart. Looking through the FF gallery I've seen amazing charts end with AF and some iffy charts end in pregnancy. So try not to stress that your charts looks like last cycles. You ovulated and your temp is still high so you're in with a good chance :) good luck xxx


----------



## frybaby2012

Hi ladies was wondering if I could join you. I am on CD42 with no OPK testing this month. Think I o'd on CD31??? Still waiting.....


----------



## rmsh1

Nat I think the temping is doing you good though, as you would not know for sure you were ovulating without it. but many people stop temping after they have cross hairs, as they will analyse every little dip or peak. So maybe keep temping but stop after ovulation if it makes you feel better.

I too have looked through sooo many charts, and there really is not way of telling. Some people get triphasic curves, others I see get a temp dip right as AF is due but end up with a bfp! So dont read too much into it :hugs:


----------



## foquita

I know but mine is pretty much identical to last cycle apart from the fact the temps are higher so I know the witch is going to get me :( I don't know what changes after 14 months to make a bfp happen :(


----------



## BabyLovesElmo

seabean said:


> BLE - Congrats on having normal bloods, but I totally get where you are coming from in at least wanting some answers, even if it means getting a fixable diagnosis of something. :hugs: So you still have cysts on your ovaries though? Like PCOS? Sorry, I can't remember what you've said about them before. Kind of sounds like the situation I'm in too, with cysts and otherwise normal bloods. As far as going back on the pill, it's kind of my back up plan if clomid doesn't work for me. I was fine on the pill though, and actually liked how it made my periods lighter w/ less PMS. But if you don't like it, then that's something else to consider. I've heard it can give your ovaries a break, which can be good for cysts. But I'm not sure there is actually any hard evidence to support this. I had 4 normal cycles right off of BCP, and then stopped. So I think BCP actually helped me ovulate for a while, but who knows.
> 
> Did the Dr suggest clomid or anything since they know you aren't ovulating?? Or was BCP your only option?

When I was on bcp, I spotted nearly the entire time between periods and it was bad enough that I was always needing something for it. Maybe it would be different with a different pill, I didn't have that problem when I was younger. After coming off bcp, I had three 'typical' cycles and then all this stuff. I asked the Dr. if he thought it was just my body reeling from coming off bcp but he said it probably wasn't since I had three cycles first. He didn't mention Clomid or anything, it's definitely worth asking about. The Dr. did say that I don't have PCOS or anything like that, just a couple large blood filled cysts that he can't do anything about. I think I'm going to call and ask about Clomid, maybe if all my body needs is that extra little push it'll do the trick :shrug:



rmsh1 said:


> BLE the mentioning of going back on bc has me thinking too. I do not want to go back on it at all, especially since one time when I stopped I had no AF for 4 months. But this time round, I had 6 -8 relatively regular cycles off it, so that is the only tempting thing about bc for me. That I might get temporary regularity back. But no promises for me that I will stay regular. I have a feeling my bloods are going to be fine too, and I wonder if he will send me for a scan next, no idea.
> 
> OH has to see a doc today so I have told him to ask about the SA. I hope he doesn't chicken out, if he wasn't going during work time, I would have gone with him. I want him to get all the details now, even if he doesn't actually do the test until my bloods are done.

Good luck with the Dr! :thumbup: If my doc doesn't think Clomid is a good idea, I may end up giving bcp another try even though it's not what I want to do. DH and I are still talking about it, he thinks that maybe it was the kind of pill I had last time that was giving me so much trouble. Taking it would mean putting ttc on hold--on purpose--for at least 3 months :dohh: So frustrating!

In other news-My temp dropped quite a bit this morning and my OPK was *almost* positive! I'm not sure I've ever had a test line that dark before, so it's possible I'll be ovulating soon but I'm trying not to get my hopes up...._too_ much.:happydance:


----------



## MommyDream

BLE- congrats on the almost positive opk!

Caroline- Goodluck with you next cycle of clomid!!

Nat- I wouldn't worry about your bbt pattern being the same... :hugs:

AFM-I still have a horrible headache and I'm thinking it's from the higher dose of clomid. I've read that is a side effect :( today is day 6 of head pain. :(


----------



## Rachel789

foquita said:


> I know but mine is pretty much identical to last cycle apart from the fact the temps are higher so I know the witch is going to get me :( I don't know what changes after 14 months to make a bfp happen :(

I know what changes after 14 months-You are now OVULATING!! That is a HUGE change :) Keep your head up-you really can't tell by comparing charts, you have just as good of a chance as anyone else. And I don't think your chart is identical, your dip on the same day last cycle really wasn't much of a dip but this cycle that dip is huge and very noticable. I hope to see your temp stay up tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## Rachel789

BLE-My dr is a big advocate of the BCP treatment as well. She urged me to go on it prior to clomid for 2-3 months because she finds it gives the ovaries a rest and she said she sees better results on clomid after it, but of course I am impatient so I decided against it. But she did say that even without clomid in the picture BCP is used like that as a fertility treatment.

MD-I hate having a constant headache for that long, I hope that side effect goes away soon :hugs:


----------



## bnporter81

Nat, sorry you're so frustrated with it all...I think ALL of us are at that point so many times. Especially with our long-ass cycles. It makes TTC so much harder. I don't think it's a matter of you needing to do anything different, hon. It's just a matter of chance knowing that everything will align perfectly. You're doing all you can so just hang in there:hugs:


----------



## seabean

welcome frybaby! what's your situation?

nat - we all have these days! i totally second rachel, how amazing and unexpected is it that you are actually ovulating! not just once, randomly, but TWICE in back to back regular cycles! it's honestly just a matter of time now, WHEN...not IF. and that goes for all of us! :hugs: And I agree that although some charts do look beautiful or totally wacko, there really is just no way to predict the outcome. 

MD - sorry about the headaches :( side-effects suck, but maybe it's a sign it's working?!


----------



## Diddums

Hey I wil catch up this evening but just wanted to say that AF is almost here!!! Spotting is a lot heavier an pinky/red color. I reckon tomorrow I can reckon as cd1 finally!! So happy just had to share lol......sorry lol xx


----------



## Rachel789

Congrats diddum! :wohoo: Only on this thread do we cheer on AF :haha:


----------



## bnporter81

Congrats Diddums! I know what a big achievement that is...I wish you lots of luck on your new upcoming cycle!:thumbup:


----------



## Rachel789

Grrr I am getting so frustrated :growlmad: I still haven't heard from my dr. and the office closes in 3 hours. I just called up there and spoke with a nurse and told her how important it was I speak to the dr and she said to give it until the end of the day. I am worried she won't call me back. I need an answer because I need to start the clomid tonight and need to whether to take 50mg or up it to 100 mg. What do you girls think I should do if I don't get to speak with her?


----------



## Diddums

Thanks everyone. 

Beth I really think this is down to you. I would never have used progesterone if I hadn't seen you use it. I use it for two weeks and 4/5 days after I started spotting!!!! Thanks so much :)

Right I've just noticed that the spotting has reached my pantyliner and stained it pinky red. Would you count that as light AF and cd1?!? Xxx


----------



## bnporter81

Rachel, if you don't hear from her I would take the 50...you obviously ovulated last cycle. Whether or not that was from the Clomid, I don't know, but I wouldn't up the dosage until you've taken it a cycle and NOT ovulated:thumbup:


----------



## bnporter81

Awww, Diddums, I'm just glad that you're finally getting AF after such a long cycle! I'm glad that my posting about it helped you out:hugs: If it's more than just spotting when you wipe then it probably is CD1. Wait and see how the rest of the day goes:thumbup:


----------



## Diddums

Hehe doing the happy dance right now!! It's more than spotting when I wipe :happydance:


----------



## bnporter81

:happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo::bunny:YAY for AF!


----------



## seabean

YAY DIDDUMS!!! :happydance::witch: :happydance::witch: :happydance::witch: :happydance::witch: :happydance::witch:


Rachel - I would take it tonight, since your Dr said that first sign of spotting is CD 1 for you. What did your Dr say before about upping the dose? I think 50mg is a safe bet, like BNP is saying. FINGERS CROSSED YOU CATCH IT THIS TIME AROUND!


----------



## foquita

cmwilson said:


> Hi ladies! I've been MIA for the weekend. Just spent some time with the family and DH was sick on Sunday but it must have been a 24 hr thing cause he's all better now. :cloud9:
> 
> Anyway on to what's going on with you ladies.
> 
> Rachel - I can't believe you O'd so early! Hopefully it will normalize this cycle. Hope you hear back from your doctor soon! :thumbup:
> 
> Helena - Your temps are looking great! I hope that is a good sign!
> 
> Rmsh - I'm so sorry about your thyroid but at least you had a positive doctors appointment! :thumbup:
> 
> Nat - Sorry for the bfn but your temps are still looking GREAT! I really hope this is it for you!! :hugs:
> 
> Diddums - That really sucks about your appointment. I'd be so pissed! :growlmad: At least AF seems to be on the way! Good luck with the soy!
> 
> Seabean - Sorry about the toe! Ouch! As far as the sore boobs, I don't know! Maybe O is on its way early! :thumbup:
> 
> Raven - So sorry about AF. :hugs: I was feeling so hopeful for you. Maybe the next cycle will be the one for you!!
> 
> BLE - My sister had a similar appointment with her doctor today. Everything came back normal in her bloodwork, her ovaries seemed clear the doctor just said it's probably her body reacting to going off the pill. She said to wait til its been a year and see how things progress. She said it's almost more frustrating because she can't do anything to fix it. Hopefully things will normalize for you soon. :hugs:
> 
> AFM - Two days past Provera, just waiting for AF. No spotting or anything yet but (tmi warning) my cervix feels low so I'm sure AF will be here soon. Just looking forward to starting a new cycle and if the 150 mgs doesn't work then at least I have injectables and iui's to move on to next. Trying to stay positive!! :thumbup:

i love you positivity caroline, i think i need to copy you :hugs: i have really high hopes for you and i'm so excited to see you getting your bfp :headspin:



rmsh1 said:


> BLE the mentioning of going back on bc has me thinking too. I do not want to go back on it at all, especially since one time when I stopped I had no AF for 4 months. But this time round, I had 6 -8 relatively regular cycles off it, so that is the only tempting thing about bc for me. That I might get temporary regularity back. But no promises for me that I will stay regular. I have a feeling my bloods are going to be fine too, and I wonder if he will send me for a scan next, no idea.
> 
> OH has to see a doc today so I have told him to ask about the SA. I hope he doesn't chicken out, if he wasn't going during work time, I would have gone with him. I want him to get all the details now, even if he doesn't actually do the test until my bloods are done.

did he ask about the SA in the end? i feel so sorry for our men having to do them but really we have to go though much worse, i am really really worried about it though! i don't know if i could perform into a cup on demand so i am a bit nervous that davie won't be able to because if we don't do the SA, my appointment gets automatically cancelled :wacko: eeeek, pressure or what!



MommyDream said:


> BLE- congrats on the almost positive opk!
> 
> Caroline- Goodluck with you next cycle of clomid!!
> 
> Nat- I wouldn't worry about your bbt pattern being the same... :hugs:
> 
> AFM-I still have a horrible headache and I'm thinking it's from the higher dose of clomid. I've read that is a side effect :( today is day 6 of head pain. :(

are you taking any painkillers? i'm really feeling for you right now, i hate headaches and can't cope with them :hugs: :hugs:



Rachel789 said:


> foquita said:
> 
> 
> I know but mine is pretty much identical to last cycle apart from the fact the temps are higher so I know the witch is going to get me :( I don't know what changes after 14 months to make a bfp happen :(
> 
> I know what changes after 14 months-You are now OVULATING!! That is a HUGE change :) Keep your head up-you really can't tell by comparing charts, you have just as good of a chance as anyone else. And I don't think your chart is identical, your dip on the same day last cycle really wasn't much of a dip but this cycle that dip is huge and very noticable. I hope to see your temp stay up tomorrow :thumbup:Click to expand...

i know, i know, i just had a momentary lapse today :( do you ever feel like you actually just can't cope with all the hormones? i find it really hard not to cry in work on days like these and that just makes me feel so pent up and worse, i felt better once i got home and i could let some tears leak out :haha: i won't take ovulating for granted because all of us in here know how hard it is :( and it took me a year to ovulate, i seem to be forgetting that today in my frustration.



bnporter81 said:


> Nat, sorry you're so frustrated with it all...I think ALL of us are at that point so many times. Especially with our long-ass cycles. It makes TTC so much harder. I don't think it's a matter of you needing to do anything different, hon. It's just a matter of chance knowing that everything will align perfectly. You're doing all you can so just hang in there:hugs:

yeah we all understand each other in here, i think i just expected that once i ovulated i would just get pregnant so i'm a bit worried that there's something else wrong :( FF only gave me a 'good' for chances though so maybe next cycle i will have to make sure it's 'high', it's so stressful :( 



seabean said:


> welcome frybaby! what's your situation?
> 
> nat - we all have these days! i totally second rachel, how amazing and unexpected is it that you are actually ovulating! not just once, randomly, but TWICE in back to back regular cycles! it's honestly just a matter of time now, WHEN...not IF. and that goes for all of us! :hugs: And I agree that although some charts do look beautiful or totally wacko, there really is just no way to predict the outcome.
> 
> MD - sorry about the headaches :( side-effects suck, but maybe it's a sign it's working?!

i know, i'm so happy i've ovulated but hormones are punching me to bits right now :haha: :( i hate this last part of the 2WW (well, the two 2WWs i have had :rofl:) because i know AF is going to come and i just want it over with so i can move on to next cycle! i'm so excited for you for your appointment on friday!!! :happydance: 



Diddums said:


> Hey I wil catch up this evening but just wanted to say that AF is almost here!!! Spotting is a lot heavier an pinky/red color. I reckon tomorrow I can reckon as cd1 finally!! So happy just had to share lol......sorry lol xx

YAY! :happydance: :headspin: amazing news, congratulations :hugs: we are an odd bunch in this thread, cheering on AF :rofl:



Rachel789 said:


> Grrr I am getting so frustrated :growlmad: I still haven't heard from my dr. and the office closes in 3 hours. I just called up there and spoke with a nurse and told her how important it was I speak to the dr and she said to give it until the end of the day. I am worried she won't call me back. I need an answer because I need to start the clomid tonight and need to whether to take 50mg or up it to 100 mg. What do you girls think I should do if I don't get to speak with her?

i think i would stick with 50mg for now, if it doesn't work you can up it to 100mg next cycle :D what are you leaning towards? listen to your ovaries, what do they think? :rofl: 

BLE - fingers crossed your OPKs continue to get darker, it would be so exciting if you ovulated early! anything is possible :hugs: i'm not sure what to do about the BCP, did the doctor say that's your only option or did he offer anything else? :) 

raven - i can't remember if i said but i'm so sorry the witch got you :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## foquita

sorry if i missed anyone out, it wasn't on purpose :kiss: 

i've had the lightest brown tinged CM today and that's how AF started last cycle if i remember correctly so i think she's on her way :( bit concerned about the fact that i'm spotting on 10DPO :wacko:


----------



## seabean

@Nat - I had an emotional freak out last week too, it'll get better! I hope this isn't AF for you though :(

I had the tiniest bit of pink in my CM today (was also ever so slightly brown tinged yesterday). Could be from (TMI) from rough sex last night? I am also having terrible front cramps - like AF-ish, and my tatas still KILL (never get this, even AF). This is so strange, like I'm getting AF all over again, a week later? I really have no idea what my body is doing, and I usually have a good sense of what hormones are driving what symptoms. I just had AF last week, so it's definitely not that I miraculously ovulated and am miraculously pregnant either (I confess, it crossed my mind...but just not possible).


----------



## foquita

tatas? :rofl: i've never heard them being called that, love it :rofl:

i forgot to say, i totally need to read this 50 shades of grey book! do you girls recommend it then? i remember mommydream mentioned it a few months ago but now everyone is talking about it i want to read it! especially if it's a sexy book! 

i have no idea, sorry :( bodies are a total mystery and unlike you i have no clue what hormones drive what! you're the cool scientist of the thread :) i forgot to reply to your comment before too, i had sore boobs this 2WW...i don't know why we've both had sore boobs at different times in our cycles, but at the same time :haha: I HATE HORMONES :brat:


----------



## foquita

same sore boobs and now we have the same spotting...creepy :flasher:


----------



## seabean

hahah :haha: who on earth made the little flasher guy figure...too funny:flasher:

I think my body just REALLY wants to be in the TWW with you :loopy: and doesn't give a damn that it's only CD8. 

YES - READ 50 SHADES OF GRAY! Holy cow. I can't say I am necessarily into all that kinky stuff, but it's such a fast read and actually has a crazy plot to keep it going. I imagine there might be a baby boom (among those who ovulate regularly), due to this book series.


----------



## foquita

hahaha that's it! that's what's going on :rofl: 

i'll get it when i get paid, i'm excited now! 

i just want AF to get a move on now so i can have a large wine. i might try and not have any drinks at all during the next cycle though, seems a bit harsh though :wacko: i can't decide :wacko:


----------



## MommyDream

I loved the 50 shades book! Everyone go read. Haha


----------



## MommyDream

Just as a note to my last message - I'm no into all that kinky stuff either :p


----------



## foquita

yeah whatever :winkwink: :winkwink:


----------



## MommyDream

foquita said:


> yeah whatever :winkwink: :winkwink:

Lol. Only the insanely hot Mr. Grey! And leather.... Hahaha jk. 

I need book #2 stat! Seabean-have you read it?


----------



## Rachel789

I am not big on reading books but you are all making me want to read this one! I may have to check it out.

Well thank god my Dr. ended up calling me! :happydance: She still wants me to try the 100 mg. I am a little nervous but I will listen to her advice. She said worst case scenario if there are too many mature follicles at the scan I can just not have sex-easy for her to say-try telling someone not to try who has been trying for almost a year when they finally have a good shot at it! But honestly I really only want one-if I had twins I guess I could deal with it and just be done having kids but anymore than that would be too much so I am a little nervous but I will go along with it and see how it pans out. I asked about when to classify CD1 she said some drs consider red spotting cd 1 and some say wait until there is more of a flow so she said I could just could call Sunday as CD1. But I am still leaning towards counting Saturday as cd1 as I was having red blood all day and enough to where I needed to wear a tampon. And that makes sense with my typical LP. Either way I don't think it matters if I start the clomid tonight even if it truely is cd 4 at least I am taking it in the evening so that likely won't make a difference between tonight and tomorrow morning. I hope I don't get the bad headache on this higher dose like you have been having MD!!


----------



## foquita

if you have twins just send them over to seabean, i know she is really keen to have them so i'm sure she'll take them off your hands :rofl:


----------



## MommyDream

I hope you don't get the headache either Rach! I think I am jut one of the unlucky ones :(

Reading 50 shades will improve your sex life... IMHO :p


----------



## Rachel789

foquita said:


> if you have twins just send them over to seabean, i know she is really keen to have them so i'm sure she'll take them off your hands :rofl:

:rofl: Yes I know she sounded so excited at the possibility of twins :haha:


----------



## foquita

i'm going to get it and get davie to read it too! :laugh2: see if i can crank our romping up a notch or twenty :rofl:


----------



## Diddums

bnporter81 said:


> Congrats Diddums! I know what a big achievement that is...I wish you lots of luck on your new upcoming cycle!:thumbup:




foquita said:


> i'm going to get it and get davie to read it too! :laugh2: see if i can crank our romping up a notch or twenty :rofl:

Haha this made me lol!


----------



## MommyDream

Congrats on AF diddums :)


----------



## rmsh1

Hi ladies!

OH did NOT ask at the doc about the SA test. He claims to have forgotten. I said well now he has to make an appointment purely for the SA, so there. So we have to plan when to do that.

Diddums, yay for AF!!!

Rachel, glad you heard from your doctor, and how about, if you have a gazzillion follicles, you still have sex, get pregnant with ten babies and dish them out to us in here??


----------



## seabean

No twins, please! PLEASE! :twinboys: I'm going to end up octo-mom now for saying this. :twinboys: :twinboys: :twinboys: :twinboys: 

I haven't read the 2nd or 3rd book yet. I'm on the library loan waiting list and it's KILLING me. I might have to just go buy them myself! PS - I totally picture Christian Bale as Mr Gray when I read the first book. SO HOT. :cloud9: :blush:


Rachel - glad the Dr called you back! Yaay for cookies! Don't forget to BD lots just in case you pop early again.


----------



## foquita

OHs can't be trusted to do things like that, you'll have to go with him! 

hahahaha that's such a good idea :rofl:


----------



## Rachel789

rmsh1 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> OH did NOT ask at the doc about the SA test. He claims to have forgotten. I said well now he has to make an appointment purely for the SA, so there. So we have to plan when to do that.
> 
> Diddums, yay for AF!!!
> 
> Rachel, glad you heard from your doctor, and how about, if you have a gazzillion follicles, you still have sex, get pregnant with ten babies and dish them out to us in here??

haha omg I really hope I don't have more than two tops-That would be SCARY. I figure if I release three eggs I can just hope that gives the :spermy: more targets to shoot at and just hope only one gets through [-o&lt;

PLEASE NO :oneofeach:


----------



## MommyDream

"just dish them out" hahahahah


----------



## rmsh1

Yeah you can dish them out, but I think you will have to carry all ten, you might have to be on bed rest for 4-5 months, but dont worry, we will all be very appreciative! 

No, but I do hope you have more than one big juicy follicle though, just to make the odds of catching one better


----------



## Rachel789

:rofl: don't worry I will sacrifice for everyone-load me up! :haha:


----------



## rmsh1

hehehe get those ripe follicles growing! Work clomid, work!


----------



## bnporter81

You all have me cracking up! All of this talk about kinky sex (which I must admit isn't totally appalling to me):winkwink::sex::oops: and Rachel having a litter of babies for our convenience:winkwink:

I'm sure it will be fine Rachel...more follicles I don't believe automatically means more babies...just more chances to catch an egg:thumbup:

I'm going to have to try to get that book and give it a try. Just kind of hard to get...uh, interested in a book like that with a 2 and 3 year old running around:dohh:LOL


----------



## foquita

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 



temp drop! :( it's not right to the coverline so I think my general temps are going to be a bit higher this time again :) should I be worried about having a 10 day LP? :wacko:


----------



## bnporter81

I think 10 days is probably okay...you wouldn't really want any less than that, though:thumbup:I've always heard that taking B6, I believe, can help lengthen it if you have a LPD (luteal phase defect). But it also might just be a fluke and your next cycle it might go back to normal:hugs:


----------



## BabyLovesElmo

Well girls, a lot has happened in my little world in the last 24 hours. Given new circumstances, ttc has been put on hold for an undetermined amount of time and my heart is broken. I feel numb and broken. Life will continue, as it always does, but Mike and I are separating. Since ttc is no longer a goal, I'm less inclined to worry about what my body is doing. I have a two year old to worry about and he needs all of mommy right now. Thank you ladies for your support and encouragement through my crazy cycles and I wish you all the very best.
:hugs::hugs::hugs: Take care.


----------



## Rachel789

BLE- :hugs: I am so sorry to hear you are going through this. I wish you the best and hope you can work things out. We are all always here for you :)


----------



## Rachel789

Nat- :hugs: I am sorry to hear about the temp drop :( I think 10 days is the bare minimum the LP should be. As bethany mentioned I would try B6 I have heard that works great for a lot of ladies.


----------



## rmsh1

BabyLovesElmo said:


> Well girls, a lot has happened in my little world in the last 24 hours. Given new circumstances, ttc has been put on hold for an undetermined amount of time and my heart is broken. I feel numb and broken. Life will continue, as it always does, but Mike and I are separating. Since ttc is no longer a goal, I'm less inclined to worry about what my body is doing. I have a two year old to worry about and he needs all of mommy right now. Thank you ladies for your support and encouragement through my crazy cycles and I wish you all the very best.
> :hugs::hugs::hugs: Take care.

:hugs:


----------



## Diddums

BLE so sorry hun. Hugs to you and little one. Hope you can patch things up but if not I wish you all the best for the future xxxxxxx


----------



## MommyDream

foquita said:


> temp drop! :( it's not right to the coverline so I think my general temps are going to be a bit higher this time again :) should I be worried about having a 10 day LP? :wacko:

Sorry about AF Nat. I hope you're doing ok! :hugs: 

I'm not sure about the 10 day LP. It could mean you have low progesterone. Have you had your bloods taken for progesterone during the 2ww? Dr. Lil says you should have that done. :haha:



BabyLovesElmo said:


> Well girls, a lot has happened in my little world in the last 24 hours. Given new circumstances, ttc has been put on hold for an undetermined amount of time and my heart is broken. I feel numb and broken. Life will continue, as it always does, but Mike and I are separating. Since ttc is no longer a goal, I'm less inclined to worry about what my body is doing. I have a two year old to worry about and he needs all of mommy right now. Thank you ladies for your support and encouragement through my crazy cycles and I wish you all the very best.
> :hugs::hugs::hugs: Take care.

:hugs: So sorry to hear this. Its none of my business and feel free to ignore this questions, but was there added stress on your relationship due to TTC? Again, I hope you're ok - we'll be here for you!


----------



## Diddums

Spotting has decreased today soni tentatively entered cd1 as Tuesday as Tuesday and Wednesday I had heaving spotting/with very light flow yesterday. I will take soy tonight as normal and keep temping. If I ovulate great. If I don't I won't have lost anything and will change ff back my my crazy cycle in a couple weeks :( bit really sure how I feel at the moment. Bit upset as I really expect AF to be in full swing this morning xx


----------



## MommyDream

:hugs: Diddums, I hope this is a start of a new cycle for you. You will have a chance to start fresh!


----------



## seabean

BabyLovesElmo said:


> Well girls, a lot has happened in my little world in the last 24 hours. Given new circumstances, ttc has been put on hold for an undetermined amount of time and my heart is broken. I feel numb and broken. Life will continue, as it always does, but Mike and I are separating. Since ttc is no longer a goal, I'm less inclined to worry about what my body is doing. I have a two year old to worry about and he needs all of mommy right now. Thank you ladies for your support and encouragement through my crazy cycles and I wish you all the very best.
> :hugs::hugs::hugs: Take care.

I'm so sorry to hear this BLE! :( I imagine this is a really tough time for you and your little one, and to come on here and give us such kind words despite all of that is just so sweet of you! I really hope you are happy SOON, whatever the outcome may be. And although you probably can take a well-deserved break from figuring out the reproductive-side of your body, don't forget about yourself altogether - you deserve to be happy and healthy! :hugs:


----------



## seabean

Update for me this morning. I don't know why I torture myself, but I peed on a stick last night...and not an OPK. It has the FAINTEST second line. WTF. Am I going nuts here? Do you girls see anything? It looks pink too, not just an evap or an indentation. But I don't even know how this is possible (CD9!!!, and given my tinted CM and crazy cramps, and lack of any uterine lining since I just finished AF on Friday, I can't imagine this going to end well. I wish I hadn't peed on this stick! I didn't repeat this AM b/c I only have 2 tests left now, but I might tomorrow if I haven't started spotting or having heavier AF-like flow.



I don't even know what to make of this!


----------



## rmsh1

I see something, not 100% I see colour, but I certainly see something!! Re-test!!


----------



## MommyDream

I see something too... not sure what to make of it though!


----------



## rmsh1

No real update on me except I decided to keep my doctor appointment for tomorrow after work. I am seeing a female doctor and I will get my smear done. I will tell her we are TTC so maybe there is a more thorough exam she might do while taking the smear, I don't know, but I figured it cant hurt.


----------



## Rachel789

seabean-I def see something-but how is it possible? Didn't you just take provera after no o'ing? This is too weird!! I am very interested in what this outcome will be.


----------



## Rachel789

rmsh1 said:


> No real update on me except I decided to keep my doctor appointment for tomorrow after work. I am seeing a female doctor and I will get my smear done. I will tell her we are TTC so maybe there is a more thorough exam she might do while taking the smear, I don't know, but I figured it cant hurt.

I agree rmsh it can't hurt to ask-good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## seabean

Yeah I'm boggled. I took the progesterone CD 36-40. Got AF CD45 for two days. That super faint test was peed on CD8. I mean, unless I O'd on or just after the provera...and then the light AF came anyway b/c my post-O progesterone wasn't very high yet? But then even w/ that crazy scenario, how would it be even possible for it to end up with a pregnancy. I will have to re-test tomorrow AM to settle this. At this point, I'm just going with it being a faulty test. At least I have my Dr appt tomorrow.

@RMSH - definitely bring up TTC!


----------



## Rachel789

hmmm that is very strange-I am looking forward to hearing what happens!!


----------



## Rachel789

That would explain your sore boobs though-are they still sore?


----------



## Diddums

Erm seabean I can see the line without having to magnify the image. Not sure if it's an evap or not. Best to test tomorrow morning. How come you decided to poas? I'm keeping fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## seabean

Rachel789 said:


> That would explain your sore boobs though-are they still sore?

Yes, boobs still sore. Not any more or less though. No other symptoms at all though, except AF-like cramps, if that counts. CM was barely there but the little I could find was tinted occasionally yesterday, but sometimes would also just be plain white. :dohh:


----------



## seabean

Oh and no idea about my temps. Since I haven't O'd while temping, I'm not sure what they would normally be for post-O. They are higher than average...but going down.


----------



## seabean

Diddums said:


> Erm seabean I can see the line without having to magnify the image. Not sure if it's an evap or not. Best to test tomorrow morning. How come you decided to poas? I'm keeping fingers crossed for you xxx

Not sure why I did. My husband put the idea in my head, and of course I didn't act rationally. :haha: Maybe b/c of the strange tinged CM and sore boobs? I can sort of see color in real life, but it doesn't show on the pic too well, so I'm not sure if it's truly pink or not. Tomorrow will hopefully be a solid yes or no. :shrug:


----------



## foquita

bnporter81 said:


> I think 10 days is probably okay...you wouldn't really want any less than that, though:thumbup:I've always heard that taking B6, I believe, can help lengthen it if you have a LPD (luteal phase defect). But it also might just be a fluke and your next cycle it might go back to normal:hugs:

i started spotting very very lightly at 10DPO so that's not ideal really :wacko: i got a vitamin B complex today so i'll take that and hopefully it'll improve! :)



BabyLovesElmo said:


> Well girls, a lot has happened in my little world in the last 24 hours. Given new circumstances, ttc has been put on hold for an undetermined amount of time and my heart is broken. I feel numb and broken. Life will continue, as it always does, but Mike and I are separating. Since ttc is no longer a goal, I'm less inclined to worry about what my body is doing. I have a two year old to worry about and he needs all of mommy right now. Thank you ladies for your support and encouragement through my crazy cycles and I wish you all the very best.
> :hugs::hugs::hugs: Take care.

oh no BLE, i am so sorry :hugs: :hugs: what a horrible thing to be going through, obviously i don't know what's going on but i really hope that you can work it out or if it's for the best i hope the breakup goes as smoothly as possible. hope you'll come back and keep us updated even though you're not TTC :hugs: :hugs: 



Rachel789 said:


> Nat- :hugs: I am sorry to hear about the temp drop :( I think 10 days is the bare minimum the LP should be. As bethany mentioned I would try B6 I have heard that works great for a lot of ladies.

i got a vitamin B complex today so hopefully it helps :) i was gutted this morning but i feel better now, still sick of TTC though :haha: 



MommyDream said:


> foquita said:
> 
> 
> temp drop! :( it's not right to the coverline so I think my general temps are going to be a bit higher this time again :) should I be worried about having a 10 day LP? :wacko:
> 
> Sorry about AF Nat. I hope you're doing ok! :hugs:
> 
> I'm not sure about the 10 day LP. It could mean you have low progesterone. Have you had your bloods taken for progesterone during the 2ww? Dr. Lil says you should have that done. :haha:Click to expand...

thanks lil :hugs: :hugs:



Diddums said:


> Spotting has decreased today soni tentatively entered cd1 as Tuesday as Tuesday and Wednesday I had heaving spotting/with very light flow yesterday. I will take soy tonight as normal and keep temping. If I ovulate great. If I don't I won't have lost anything and will change ff back my my crazy cycle in a couple weeks :( bit really sure how I feel at the moment. Bit upset as I really expect AF to be in full swing this morning xx

it's probably a light AF because it's just breakthrough bleeding so i wouldn't worry! :hugs: how much soy are you taking? :happydance:



seabean said:


> Update for me this morning. I don't know why I torture myself, but I peed on a stick last night...and not an OPK. It has the FAINTEST second line. WTF. Am I going nuts here? Do you girls see anything? It looks pink too, not just an evap or an indentation. But I don't even know how this is possible (CD9!!!, and given my tinted CM and crazy cramps, and lack of any uterine lining since I just finished AF on Friday, I can't imagine this going to end well. I wish I hadn't peed on this stick! I didn't repeat this AM b/c I only have 2 tests left now, but I might tomorrow if I haven't started spotting or having heavier AF-like flow.
> 
> View attachment 410083
> 
> 
> I don't even know what to make of this!

i can clearly see the line! :shock: RESTEST! :happydance: 



rmsh1 said:


> No real update on me except I decided to keep my doctor appointment for tomorrow after work. I am seeing a female doctor and I will get my smear done. I will tell her we are TTC so maybe there is a more thorough exam she might do while taking the smear, I don't know, but I figured it cant hurt.

it's good to get the smear out of the way at least! :D and something useful might come out of it like you say :)


----------



## Diddums

Foquita I'm going to take 120 120 160 160 200 I think. Would it count as breakthrough bleeding. I definitively had 3-4 days if heavy spotting and possibly one light day of flow. Does this count? My GPs surgery won't prescribe provera so I have to wait until august to see consultant. In the mean time I'm going to assume I've started a new cycle and take soy tonight! Xx


----------



## foquita

i think you have started a new cycle, but because you didn't ovulate it won't be like a 'real' period if you know what i mean? :) it'll be shorter and lighter because it's just the lining has built up so much it has started to shed. that's what i always had up until two cycles ago when i ovulated on the soy, my last AF was really bloody and really heavy because it was a real period after ovulating. if that all makes sense :haha: the other girls are better at explaining things! 

hope the soy works for you first time :happydance:


----------



## raventtc

I agree with the 50 shades books i am on book #2 and wow they are great!! does affect your sex life for-sure! (not into the kinky stuff FYI) and yes hubby is reading it too..

BLE -sorry to hear hun :hugs: keep your head up and we are here for you even if your aren't ttcing!

well as for me ladies i am still on a heavy flow..and this something new to me its not usually heavy for long and crampy too. I am taking a break from temping just while af is here so my chart looks sooo sad. I am not doing anything different this time cause what would i do? I don't want to take med cause i do ovulate..anyone have any ideas for me??..and would taking soy do anything for me?


----------



## foquita

you could take soy if you want to bring your ovulation closer but if you're already regular i would maybe not risk it just in case! :) i'm not sure what else you could try, have you tried SMEP before? we tried it last cycle but missed a day :dohh: :(

we're only a few days apart :) :)


----------



## bnporter81

BLE...so sorry to hear about your separation. My ex and I separated when my daughter was almost 2 and I know how hard it is. Just try to concentrate on your little one. I know most of the time my daughter helped make a lot of it so much easier on me because I knew how much she needed me. I hope everything gets worked out between you two and if it doesn't then I hope you go on to find happiness and children in the near future:hugs:Lots of luck and love to you, hon:flower:

Seabean, I have no idea what to think.:saywhat::shock: Definitely test again tomorrow:thumbup: Good luck!:thumbup:


----------



## foquita

seabean i am on the edge of my seat here! 

how's the d-chiro going bethany? :)


----------



## bnporter81

Raven, I agree with Nat...if you are already ovulating pretty regularly, I don't think I'd take the soy. If it ain't broke, don't fix it, right?:winkwink:But no, I wouldn't take a chance on messing anything up if you are already ovulating. Just keep doing what you're doing and I'm sure it will happen for you soon enough:hugs:

Diddums, I think it probably is AF, just a really light one. Your soy dosage is the same as what I was going to use this time...I hope it works for you!:thumbup:


----------



## bnporter81

Nat, I've been taking 600 mg. a day, but I think I need to start taking a little more. I have noticed, though, that I haven't really been wanting sweet or sugary things to eat that much lately. All of that isn't good for you anyway, so I think that's because of using the d-chiro. I'm going to use an OPK later today and see what kind of line I get. I did one when AF first stopped and there was no kind of line at all so I'm hoping to get a decent line. It would be so nice to ovulate at a decent point in my cycle but I'm not getting my hopes up yet. Plus I don't know how long it takes the d-chiro to really start working. I've only been using it for a couple of weeks but I hope it will start doing some good this cycle:thumbup:I've also been drinking my fertility tea with nettle, ladies mantle, agnus castus, and red raspberry leaf. That stuff is pretty yummy so I'm hoping at least one (or both) will do something good:wacko:


----------



## rmsh1

I wish I could get the D-chiro here :( The fertility tea is something like $15 in the US, here it is £19 + shopping!


----------



## foquita

i have fertili-tea that i haven't used yet and won't use rmsh, i was going to give it to jo because i know she drinks it but she already has some i think so i can send it to you if you like :) i got it ages ago and have never used it and i don't want it to go to waste :)


----------



## rmsh1

Ohhh you really dont want it? I will glady use it if you dont! I just did a search, can only find it in amazon at £19. And the d-chiro, I found a UK stocker, they want £50 for 60 capsules, and you need to take two a day. £50 for a months supply! How much is D-chiro where you are Bethany?


----------



## foquita

i have had it for months and haven't even touched it! PM me your address and i'll stick it in the post for you tomorrow :) i would rather it got used! i got it from etsy by the way, shipped from america but it was sooo much cheaper, here's the link in case you want to buy more when you've finished the stuff i send you: 

https://www.etsy.com/listing/80925675/fertili-tea


----------



## rmsh1

Wow thanks for the link, that is way cheaper! I just bought myself a tea strainer on amazon LOL

I will definitely use that site thanks Nat, I would never have found it


----------



## foquita

i had never heard of fertili-tea, i was searching 'fertility' on etsy looking for fertility beads and stuff and that came up so i bought it! :) then saw people talking about it. but i never really got round to drinking it :laugh2:


----------



## rmsh1

I will give it a go since I am holding off on vitex until I see what my bloods do and what the doc suggests. It has agnus castus in it, will just be a lower dose. 

I will be CD22 tomorrow, and even though I KNOW I am not pregnant, I had some weird aches in my uterus today, some quite sharp, so I thought I might do an hpt for the hell of it in the morning! I haven't POAS for weeks now


----------



## cmwilson

BLE - I'm so sorry. :hugs: I can't imagine what you're going through but just know we are thinking of you and please check in with us from time to time. :hugs:

Nat - Sorry about AF. :hugs: Now that you are ovulating on your own I just know it's not a matter of if you will get your BFP but when. :thumbup: Third cycle is the charm!

Seabean - I don't know what's going on but I definitely see something! That's crazy! I can't wait for you to test. :happydance:

Raven - I agree with the ladies, if it ain't broke don't fix it. I think your bfp is right around the corner. :thumbup:

Diddums - I agree that AF wouldn't be as heavy when it is breakthrough bleeding. I had that twice and it wasn't as heavy. Good luck with soy this cycle! :thumbup:

AFM - I am on my second day of spotting after Provera. Based on my previous cycles I will probably have one more day of spotting and then AF will be here. It could come tomorrow given that my body seems to like starting cycles on the first day of the month the past two cycles. We shall see! Come on, let's go! I'm ready for a new cycle!! :happydance:


----------



## bnporter81

Rmsh, I just ordered some off of a site today. It was $25 plus shipping...totaling $31.50 for a months supply. I hope Nat's fertility tea works for you. One piece of advice with the loose leaf tea, I found with a strainer that some small pieces still get through. I bought little bags with a stick that you can put a teaspoon of the tea in and then put the stick through so that the bag stays in place while the tea steeps. I found it works a lot better!:thumbup:


----------



## bnporter81

Caroline, so glad AF will be here soon for you!:happydance:I know you're so anxious to get your new cycle going:thumbup:


----------



## Diddums

Thanks caroline. Hope AF turns up ASAP for you and you can get started on the 150mg clomid :)


----------



## rmsh1

Thanks for the tip Bethany! I will give the strainer a go first, I had used strainers in the past and always get bits in the water, but I just never drink the last little bit LOL

I was able to laugh at myself for testing this morning, BFN of course, but I am still getting twitches! Maybe its just me gearing up to ovulate, but haven't had it leading up to ovulation before. Oh well! Soon I can start OPKs, if watery cm every starts


----------



## foquita

maybe it's a massive fat egg brewing rmsh :) the tea has a wee muslin bag that you can soak it in so if the tea strainer leaves too many leaves you can just use it :D I have the parcel with me so I'll nip to the post office after work :) 

thanks caroline, I feel loads more positive today :hugs: I hope AF comes really soon for you, I'm looking forward to seeing if the 150mg works :happydance: 

OIII seabean, update please! :)


----------



## foquita

it was sooo good not temping this morning :) I cant decide whether I'm going to temp or not this cycle. I just took my first dose of soy, I'm really nervous because we have the SA on the 15th june and if I ovulate on CD18 again it's only two days after, if I ovulate any earlier I'm fucked, eeeeek! :wacko: so fingers crossed my egg holds off til the 17th june!


----------



## rmsh1

foquita said:


> maybe it's a massive fat egg brewing rmsh :) the tea has a wee muslin bag that you can soak it in so if the tea strainer leaves too many leaves you can just use it :D I have the parcel with me so I'll nip to the post office after work :)
> 
> thanks caroline, I feel loads more positive today :hugs: I hope AF comes really soon for you, I'm looking forward to seeing if the 150mg works :happydance:
> 
> OIII seabean, update please! :)

Yay thanks! I look forward to starting the tea next cycle. Funny thing, I was reading the instructions online, and one bag makes 10-14 cups of tea. that is great for people that ovulate around CD14, but it takes me 4 weeks to ovulate, so I will likely need 2 bags a cycle LOL So one cup a day up until ovulation, means I need two bags. I wil taste it and if it something I can drink for 4 weeks straight I will buy more so I dont run out mid cycle. Maybe it will bring ovulation forward slightly that would make me very happy



foquita said:


> it was sooo good not temping this morning :) I cant decide whether I'm going to temp or not this cycle. I just took my first dose of soy, I'm really nervous because we have the SA on the 15th june and if I ovulate on CD18 again it's only two days after, if I ovulate any earlier I'm fucked, eeeeek! :wacko: so fingers crossed my egg holds off til the 17th june!

Given how regular you were last cycle, I am sure you will ovulate around the 17th, and Davie's sperm have two days to rest up! LOL


----------



## foquita

as long as it's not any earlier it'll be fine :) the timing will be good actually because we both have that weekend off so if we can :sex: the friday, saturday and sunday which I'm sure we'll manage lol, and I ovulate on the sunday we will be in with a good chance! :) 

that's actually why I never got round to using it, before last cycle my shortest one was back in october/november and was 53 days so I would have run out of tea before i even got started :haha:


----------



## Rachel789

Seabean I am dying for an update!!!


----------



## seabean

Well if I never got a full force AF, I would have just concluded yesterdays test was faulty. 

BUT I had a big temp drop this AM, stark white HPT, and just now AF came (again) even heavier and darker than last week. 

The only thing I can think of is that I actually did ovulate a few days after provera, before the provera AF showed. Looking back at my notes, I was having a lot of left-side pain and an "almost positive OPK" days 4-5 of the pills. No idea if I would have ovulated without the provera, or if the provera might have actually helped it along (going along with the same thought as BNP and her progesterone cream)? But there's no way of knowing, and nothing I can do about it now.

Is it wrong that instead of being sad about the faint HPT, and I am actually ecstatic that I most likely OVULATED?!?! :happydance:


----------



## Rachel789

Wow that is crazy but it sounds like what you said is right, that is the only thing that makes sense. So I guess you had a chemical? But yes you are right it is exciting to know you likely O'ed on your own! So are you counting today as cd1? Isn't your dr. appt today? You could possibly still do clomid this cycle if you wanted. But maybe you want to wait now since you may have o'ed?


----------



## seabean

Yeah if I really did O then it would be the first time since last Nov! I don't even know how I would begin to explain this to my Dr. 

My appt is this afternoon, and couldn't come at a better time. :wacko: I don't know how she would be able to tell if I did ovulate or not. This feels and looks like the heavy dark red AF that I used to have after going off of the pill. No idea how, since I had my provera AF last week (it was very light though). My hubby is convinced that finally having AF all on my own HAS to be a good thing.

Maybe I could still start clomid, like you said Rachel. I'll have to ask about that. My husband is convinced I'm miraculously back to normal now and should see if I O on my own this cycle. I think he's faking a lot of excitement about this AF to distract me from focusing on that faint HPT :dohh:


----------



## bnporter81

Seabean...all of this must be so frustrating for you. I'm glad for you that you have your appt. today. Hopefully she'll give you some answers, but yes, that is terrific news if you did O!:happydance:Maybe your body is starting to straighten out a little bit and you'll get a dark, lasting HPT really soon:hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

ugh what an annoying day I am having so far! I cut myself this morning with a really dirty and rusty box cutter blade :dohh: I am such a clutz. I realized I haven't had a tentanus shot in forever, probably since I was a kid so I went to a walk in clinic and they gave me the tdap vaccine. The dr. said since I am TTC I should be up to date on this stuff anyway so maybe it happened for a reason to get my butt in there and get it done! :haha: It is a crappy rainy day and I am just feeling a little down today. I will be taking my 3rd dose of clomid tonight-so far the side effects are really not noticable so that is a good thing :thumbup:


----------



## seabean

Ouch Rachel! Good call on the tetnus shot though :) Doesn't look like you O'd yet, so hopefully your ovaries behave themselves and O when they should instead of jumping the gun again with those crazy early temps! :)


----------



## Rachel789

I know I am praying my body holds off this time until at least cd10+ but at the same time I don't want it to hold off too long! My temps have been nice and steady so hopefully my ovaries behave this time :)


----------



## bnporter81

Rachel, bless your heart, that sounds painful:hugs: Sounds like you made the right call, though:thumbup:

I had a little bit of watery CM yesterday and noticed just now that I was having some pain on my lower left side. It would be nice if something good was going on in there this early, but not going to get my hopes up just yet:wacko:I took an OPK yesterday and it was midways between light and dark. Guess I'll do another one in a few hours and see:coffee:

Hope everyone is having a great Friday so far!:hugs:


----------



## MommyDream

seabean said:


> Yeah if I really did O then it would be the first time since last Nov! I don't even know how I would begin to explain this to my Dr.
> 
> My appt is this afternoon, and couldn't come at a better time. :wacko: I don't know how she would be able to tell if I did ovulate or not. This feels and looks like the heavy dark red AF that I used to have after going off of the pill. No idea how, since I had my provera AF last week (it was very light though). My hubby is convinced that finally having AF all on my own HAS to be a good thing.
> 
> Maybe I could still start clomid, like you said Rachel. I'll have to ask about that. My husband is convinced I'm miraculously back to normal now and should see if I O on my own this cycle. I think he's faking a lot of excitement about this AF to distract me from focusing on that faint HPT :dohh:

I hope your appointment goes well and you get some more answers. :hugs: Have you taken clomid before? Sorry - I'm having trouble remembering all of our stories... :dohh:



Rachel789 said:


> ugh what an annoying day I am having so far! I cut myself this morning with a really dirty and rusty box cutter blade :dohh: I am such a clutz. I realized I haven't had a tentanus shot in forever, probably since I was a kid so I went to a walk in clinic and they gave me the tdap vaccine. The dr. said since I am TTC I should be up to date on this stuff anyway so maybe it happened for a reason to get my butt in there and get it done! :haha: It is a crappy rainy day and I am just feeling a little down today. I will be taking my 3rd dose of clomid tonight-so far the side effects are really not noticable so that is a good thing :thumbup:

Ouch! I hope you are ok! Good job going to get the tetanus shot. It sounds like you are very proactive in taking care of yourself! Great job!



bnporter81 said:


> I had a little bit of watery CM yesterday and noticed just now that I was having some pain on my lower left side. It would be nice if something good was going on in there this early, but not going to get my hopes up just yet:wacko:I took an OPK yesterday and it was midways between light and dark. Guess I'll do another one in a few hours and see:coffee:
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great Friday so far!:hugs:

Your temp is nice and low right now - maybe ready for the a big o?!? :happydance: that would be nice... I'll be cheering for you!


----------



## bnporter81

Thank you, hon. I need all the cheering on I can get, lol:haha:Like I said I'm not going to get my hopes up because I know how tricky my body can be, but it sure would be nice to O. at a normal time for a change!:thumbup:


----------



## rmsh1

Congrats on ovulating all by yourself Seabean!

I went to the doctor again today, thinking I may as well keep the appointment and get my smear done. Well that was a wasted trip! I should have thought it through myself, but there is a 4 day weekend this weekend, and my appointment was at 6pm! So yeah, no smear done as my sample would have had to sit at the clinic for 4 days LOL So I have to reschedule that Grrrr

Funny, the doc I saw Monday said he doubts my thyroid is affecting my cycles, but my doc today said she thinks it is LOL No one really knows anything!

No fertile cm still, but after the weird twitches yesterday, I had some cramping today and some stiches in my LHS side today. So really hoping I am gearing up to O soon


----------



## MommyDream

rmsh1 said:


> I went to the doctor again today, thinking I may as well keep the appointment and get my smear done. Well that was a wasted trip! I should have thought it through myself, but there is a 4 day weekend this weekend, and my appointment was at 6pm! So yeah, no smear done as my sample would have had to sit at the clinic for 4 days LOL So I have to reschedule that Grrrr
> 
> Funny, the doc I saw Monday said he doubts my thyroid is affecting my cycles, but my doc today said she thinks it is LOL No one really knows anything!

That's so frustrating! :hugs: Do you always see different doctors at your clinic? I always get frustrated because at my clinic, it's just whoever is on duty that I see. And not all the docs remember me or my history....


----------



## rmsh1

I have never seen the same doctor twice! So annoying. I want to try to stick with the doctor I saw on Monday as he was really great. Todays doc was OK, but she was leaning towards me waiting two years, so I am so glad I never saw her first! She said with my longer cycles I should wait until I have had 12 cycles, instead of waiting a year (I am on cycle 11). She said that 70% of females aged 30-35 concieve within a year, but that I haven't actually had 12 cycles in the last year.

But anyway, the ball is rolling now, and blood tests are all set to be taken when I finally ovulate LOL


----------



## Rachel789

That is frustrating rmsh that your appt had to get rescheduled but that is good news you will be getting bloodwork done soon!

Bethany-I hope that low temp and the watery cm means something is happening :)


----------



## seabean

@RMSH - I hate it when Drs get caught up on silly technicalities like 12 months/12 cycles/2 years...I mean come on! Sucks they couldn't do a pap :(

@RMSH & BNP & Rachel - I hope you are all on your way to O soon!

My appt today was with a NP and she was a breath of fresh air, so incredibly nice and knowledgeable, it went so well. She clearly knew all her stuff, and explained "thin PCOS" and how it could be a possibility (instead of saying it was impossible for my to have PCOS, like the other Dr, and not doing anything about it). She agreed that it sounds like a finally ovulated on my own, and it was up to me, but we decided to give this cycle a try on it's own, just in case I'm some how normalizing out now. I'm not super hopeful, but it'll be a good break before a cookie round (I haven't used clomid yet), to just give my body a break from all this hormone craziness. 

She also gave me her (work) EMAIL and said to email any time through this system and her and the Drs respond as soon as they can, about anything! I've never heard of this and am psyched! So if I think I ovulate and she wants to do a progesterone, they can just order it without an appt or calling back and forth, etc. Do any of you have this? It sounds like a dream!


----------



## bnporter81

Seabean, so glad you like your new doctor and that the appt. went so well for you:thumbup:It would be great if you don't even need to go on to the clomid because your hormones and all straighten out!


----------



## Rachel789

seabean-your new office sounds great! That is so nice that they will let you email them, I wish mine did that. I think you have a good plan with seeing how this cycle goes since you did o. Maybe your body finally figured it out and if not you know you have your cookies :haha:


----------



## MommyDream

Wow Seabean- that's awesome! I've never had a doctor give out an email address! That is amazing!! I am extremely jealous!


----------



## cmwilson

Seabean - Your appointment sounds awesome! And the fact that you O'd on your own is fantastic! I'm so excited for you!! :happydance:

Rachel - Your temps are looking good so far! Hopefully you'll O at a later cycle day this time. When is your scan this cycle?

Rmsh - That's so stupid that they told you to wait. When you are having issues, what is going to change that much in a month or two? So annoying.

Bethany - Hope the watery cm means O is on its way! :happydance:

MD - When is your scan? I think this is your lucky cycle! :thumbup:

AFM - AF is here! :happydance: Again on the first of the month. That's the third month in a row. Weird, huh? Oh well! I start my 150mg of Clomid on Sunday. Maybe it'll work this time! :shrug:


----------



## Diddums

Caroline good luck on the 150mg clomid! I've read on the Internet that alot of ladies who don't respond to 50 or 100mg finally get their bfp on 150mg clomid!! I hope this works for you :)

Seabean that would be excellent if you did finally ov on your own! Hope it means our body is regulating. How were you cycles before nov 11? I'd love an email address. But at least I can get a dr to call me back during the day if I have an urgent question so that's good. 

All you ladies waiting to ov I hope you do really soon! Nice normal length cycles or everyone :) and of course ending in bfp :)

AFM I took my second dose of soy last night. Got three doses left then will start doing opk from Tuesday onwards. The one time I did ov on my own I ov on cd24 so don't want to miss it if I ov earlier ...........assuming this is a new cycle and not a continuation of my crazy long cycle that is :(

Xxx


----------



## rmsh1

That doctor I saw last night also said that my long cycles might just be what is normal for me now :( I am confused how it could jump from 33 days to nearly 45 in one cycle, but anyway, i cant figure it out so no point trying.

CD23, I HOPE I get some fertile cm today or tomorrow. I hate this waiting game

Oh and this morning I got a lovely long email from a very good friend in Aussie, and she is 14 weeks pregnant. I of course emailed back and said a big congratulations and how happy I am. they got pregnant really easily (this is her second, and she got pregnant with her first accidentally while on the pill!). It made me feel quite sad


----------



## rmsh1

Seabean congrats on a great appointment! It sounds really promising, and I hope you ovulate on your own

Diddums, I hope the soy works!

Caroline, yay for AF! I hope you ovulate this cycle


----------



## bnporter81

Rmsh, sorry to hear that email made you sad....try to just keep telling yourself, "it will be me soon".:hugs:I know it's hard when it seems to almost get rubbed in your face like that even though the person doesn't mean to:wacko:

Caroline, Yay for AF:happydance:Glad you're getting to start on your new cycle and I hope the 150 does the trick!:thumbup:

Diddums, good luck with the soy, hon. I hope it works for you and you ovulate very early into your cycle:flower:

Not much change for me. My OPK yesterday is very slightly darker than the last one I took a few days ago. Seems like it's taking a while to get darker this time...I'm hoping that's a good thing. Typically, I don't have a problem with my OPKs getting dark...just that they get dark for a while then go light, back and forth like that. So maybe any kind of change is a good thing. Maybe in a few days they will be dark, stay dark and I'll O...sure would be nice:dohh:

Hope everyone has a good weekend:hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

Bethany-That sounds promising that your OPKs are starting to look darker. I really hope you O earlier this cycle and it isn't as long and confusing as your last :hugs:

Caroline-YAYYYY for AF!! :happydance: That is really weird that you keep getting it on the 1st of the month but at least it is easy to keep track of your CD. I really hope this higher dose does the trick for you!

diddums-Is this your first time doing soy? I hope it works well for you and you O sometime in the next week or two :)

rmsh-:hugs: Sorry to hear you got an email like that. It is never easy to hear about things like that because you are of course happy for others but want it so much for yourself. It will happen for you soon!

I have to take clomid tonight and tomorrow and then I will be on to the waiting game. I have my CD14 scan scheduled for Friday. I really haven't been having any side effects aside from a mild headache-of course I am worried since I am not having much for side effects that it isnt working. I thought for sure taking 100 mg I would have it bad. I am just so nervous that I will get my scan Friday and she won't see anything :(


----------



## cmwilson

Rachel789 said:


> I have to take clomid tonight and tomorrow and then I will be on to the waiting game. I have my CD14 scan scheduled for Friday. I really haven't been having any side effects aside from a mild headache-of course I am worried since I am not having much for side effects that it isnt working. I thought for sure taking 100 mg I would have it bad. I am just so nervous that I will get my scan Friday and she won't see anything :(

It's natural to be nervous but try to be optimistic. I mean you technically did O last cycle just early. So the chances are good that they'll see some good follicles. :thumbup: I'll keep my fingers crossed! As far as side effects I have read that some people don't feel the side effects until the fourth or fifth pills and after and some people don't feel side effects and they still O so anything is possible! :flower:


----------



## cmwilson

Hey ladies,

I just need to get this out and tell people I know will understand. I have been feeling pretty good recently; relaxed, optimistic. Things have been going pretty well but today my aunt said something that really hurt me. On the whole my aunt is a wonderful person, she's like a second mother. She and my uncle don't have any children (by choice) and so they have always treated my sister and I like their kids. My sister is definitely their favorite and I know this and have accepted this. But anyway, she knows about my issues because my mom told her and today I was talking on the phone with my mom and she was with my aunt. We were just talking about random things and my mom was telling me about this girl who's name is also Caroline and then my aunt says, "the only difference between you is she has good eggs." I'm sure she said it without thinking but it just knocked the wind out of me. My mom yelled at her but I said I had to go and hung up. Then I went and cried. It was just so thoughtless of her and it was just so hurtful. She would never say something like that to my sister. I'm trying to look past it and to continue to be positive but it just really hurt me. Thanks for listening, I just wanted to get this off my chest to people who would understand.


----------



## rmsh1

Caroline that is such a hurtful thing to hear! I am so sorry you heard that. That is not something you say around someone so desperate to have a baby. I think perhaps she just does not understand, having never wanted her own babies. She doesn't have the emotions we are all experiencing.

I hope the cry made you feel a bit better, and you can carry on with your postive thoughts again

:hugs:


----------



## Diddums

That's a horrible thing to say Caroline. How thoughtless of her. I'm sorry it upset you so much. Try to ignore the comments, easier said then done I know. 

Try to enjoy the rest of the weekend. And fingers crossed for Friday :) xxxxx


----------



## bnporter81

Wow, that was a really hurtful thing to say, Caroline. Don't let one person bring you down....stay positive and ignore it. You'll be preggo soon...maybe you'll even get twins and be able to say, "see, I have good eggs AND I have a lot of them":haha: Like rmsh said, she didn't want children of her own so she obviously doesn't understand what anyone with fertility issues is going through. Plus, some people are just that way...they can be plain rude. I realize we're talking about family, Caroline, and I'm not trying to put anyone down or sound mean:hugs:Some people are just that way, though. Try not to let it get to you...it's not worth it:thumbup:


----------



## bnporter81

You know, I just realized there's still a few of you on here who I don't know your names. Diddums, rmsh, seabean, MD...would you girls tell me your names, please?:flower:


----------



## rmsh1

I am bex! LOL


----------



## seabean

I'm Dee! :flower:

Caroline - Comments like that always seem to hurt the most from those who are closest too, and those who we don't expect it from. I'm so sorry you had to hear that, but that's great your mom totally stood up for you in the moment. Hopefully your aunt realizes how hurtful the comment was. You never know, maybe she says they didn't want kids by choice, but struggled with it herself and is bitter about the topic or something? Who knows :( :ignore:

Hopefully 150mg works for you!

RMSH - I know what you mean about that kind of news. I know my friend was going to start trying this spring/summer. So I am kind of just waiting for her call any day to say that she is pregnant already.

Rachel - Kind of a big temp jump, is it possible that you O'd already again or is it a fluke?


----------



## Rachel789

Caroline- :hugs: I am so sorry you had to hear that out of your Aunt's mouth. That was very rude. Try not to let it get you down as you said you have been feeling so good lately. Some people just say things and don't think about the consequences of it. Keep your head up, I really hope 150 mg does it for you, I have everything crossed for you :)


----------



## Rachel789

Dee and Bex-I will have to make sure I remember that now!

I am soooo upset about my temp increase today. :cry: I am scared I o'ed early again, it would be either cd 7 or 8 because if I counted Sunday as CD1 it would be CD7 like last cycle. I really hope this was a fluke :( We have been BD'ing every other day but honestly I don't think any good can come from O'ing this early. And I haven't noticed any good quality cm this time around so that would decrease my chances even more. It scares me because I only get 6 cycles on clomid and this would be 2 wasted already without a real shot at it. I am PRAYING my temp goes back down tomorrow.


----------



## Rachel789

hmmm so I am now wondering (and hoping) if maybe my temp is up a little because I had the TDAP vaccine on Friday. I read side effects that may last a few days after the shot are mild but include: fever, headache, soreness, body aches ect. My arm is killing me and I have a big knot where the shot was injected so I am hoping my temp is just a little higher due to that and not O. Also I have had a head ache and felt a couple random body aches. I may be grasping at straws here but I need some kind of hope!


----------



## bnporter81

Dee and Bex....thanks:flower:

Rachel, I saw your chart this morning and I wondered the same thing. That's crazy if it happened again that early!:wacko: Your body must really like and react well to Clomid:thumbup:I hope your temp goes back down tomorrow so you still have a great chance with this cycle:hugs:


----------



## bnporter81

That's very possible, Rach....I'd forgotten about that! Your temp might just be up from the shot. Try not to stress too much over it.


----------



## seabean

Rachel - last time it shot up a lot higher than this, so maybe this is just a fluke temp. Fingers crossed tomorrow goes down! It does sound like you BD-ed enough, just in case it's real!


----------



## bnporter81

At least if you O'd yesterday you got to BD then...that's a good thing:thumbup:


----------



## Rachel789

Thanks girls! I will try not to worry too much. If I did O there is not much I can do about it. But at this point I don't care if my dr. doesn't like temping I am going to make her listen to me when I see her Friday and if I did in fact O early again she needs to know this is happening so we can work on a solution if needed.


----------



## foquita

fingers crossed the temp rise is from the vaccine rach! :) 

dee, congratulations on ovulating on your own :happydance: hopefully you'll have a repeat this cycle :D 

caroline, i'm so sorry your aunt said that to you :( :hugs: i would be really upset too, but it's great that your mum gave her what for :( can't remember who else said it but maybe she is a bit bitter about never having kids and that's why she said it. even so, it's no excuse, don't let her get to you. your eggs are good, there are just some small technical hitches with releasing them and they're in the process of being solved so in no time you'll be popping them like it's hot! :happydance: 

i'm night shift this weekend so feeling like a zombie! i gave up tutoring so i'm losing that money, i took on two night shift overtime shifts to make the money back :sleep: i feel SO unhealthy :wacko: glad this is at the start of my cycle so hopefully it won't affect me too much...

how's everyone's weekend been? sorry i haven't been around much, i ran out of data on my phone so i'm trying to limit my internet time when i'm not in the house so i don't get massive charges!


----------



## cmwilson

Thank you ladies. :hugs: I knew you'd understand and be supportive. You ladies are just wonderful! I'm feeling much better now that I got it off my chest. I'm not going to let what she said bother me. :thumbup: I'm taking my first dose of Clomid 150 Mg tonight and like Nat said, hopefully this time my GOOD eggs will start popping it like they're hot! :pop:


----------



## MommyDream

bnporter81 said:


> You know, I just realized there's still a few of you on here who I don't know your names. Diddums, rmsh, seabean, MD...would you girls tell me your names, please?:flower:

I'm Lil :)


----------



## rmsh1

I had a sad day today, stupid CD24 and my emotions getting the best of me. I am wondering if this cycle is going to be longer than the last two, as on both of my last long cycles, i had watery cm on CD24, but not today, just creamy

I hate being so emotional


----------



## Diddums

Rachel789 said:


> Bethany-That sounds promising that your OPKs are starting to look darker. I really hope you O earlier this cycle and it isn't as long and confusing as your last :hugs:
> 
> Caroline-YAYYYY for AF!! :happydance: That is really weird that you keep getting it on the 1st of the month but at least it is easy to keep track of your CD. I really hope this higher dose does the trick for you!
> 
> diddums-Is this your first time doing soy? I hope it works well for you and you O sometime in the next week or two :)
> 
> rmsh-:hugs: Sorry to hear you got an email like that. It is never easy to hear about things like that because you are of course happy for others but want it so much for yourself. It will happen for you soon!
> 
> I have to take clomid tonight and tomorrow and then I will be on to the waiting game. I have my CD14 scan scheduled for Friday. I really haven't been having any side effects aside from a mild headache-of course I am worried since I am not having much for side effects that it isnt working. I thought for sure taking 100 mg I would have it bad. I am just so nervous that I will get my scan Friday and she won't see anything :(

Yes this is my first time taking soy. So far no effect. I did get a bit of egg white cm yesterday so will start opk tomorrow I think and be just in case. 



bnporter81 said:


> You know, I just realized there's still a few of you on here who I don't know your names. Diddums, rmsh, seabean, MD...would you girls tell me your names, please?:flower:

My names Katya :)


----------



## Diddums

rmsh1 said:


> I had a sad day today, stupid CD24 and my emotions getting the best of me. I am wondering if this cycle is going to be longer than the last two, as on both of my last long cycles, i had watery cm on CD24, but not today, just creamy
> 
> I hate being so emotional

Awww sorry You're feeling like that Bex :( I can understand that feeling. I'm still hoping im on a new cycle and not still on the 117 day cycle. Hopefully you will o soon. Xx


----------



## foquita

sorry you're feeling like that bex :hugs: I think it's a good sign though that ovulation is near! if you are anything like me that is, remember how depressed I was before O last cycle :hugs: hopefully your cm turns watery tomorrow :hugs: what are you up to tonight? hope you're feeling a bit better now :)


----------



## MommyDream

Hope you feel better bex!

I was away for the weekend. I'm back but nothing new to report on the ttc front! I have a scan tomorrow morning.


----------



## Rachel789

Good luck at your scan tomorrow Lil!

Bex-I really hope you see the watery cm tomorrow. You seem to have been consistent the past two cycles so hopefully it is on it's way. Hang in there :hugs:

Nat-How's the soy coming along? Do you ever get side effects from it?

Well I asked my mom about my temp maybe rising due to the vaccine (she is a nurse) and she said since I got the vaccine Friday if it was from the vaccine my temp also likely would have been up on Saturday as well which it wasn't so now I am nervous I o'ed too early again :( I will have to wait and see what tomorrows temp is but I have a feeling it will be up again.


----------



## foquita

did you :sex: before CD7 rach? 

I'll be taking my fourth dose later on this morning (it's 1.45am here), i dont think I have side effects, nothing that ive noticed which is actually a bit odd because last week i found out I'm intolerant to soya :rofl:


----------



## Rachel789

How do you find out what you are intolerant to? I would be interested to know that!

It looks like IF I did O based on this temp rise it would have been on CD 8 and we BD'ed on CD 6 and 8. But I didn't really notice any fertile cm which makes conceiving more difficult and I would think O'ing that early can't be good-I would think my lining wouldn't be good enough that early? I am not sure but I figure it isn't normal.


----------



## foquita

I went to see a nutritional therapist and had a food intolerance test there, it was amazing I would recommend it to everyone :) I'm intolerant to cows milk, soya, tea, coffee, milk chocolate, dark chocolate, a couple of additives and house dust mites! it's crazy that I had been drinking milk for the last 24 years without knowing I was intolerant, explains a lot tbh :) I gave dairy up three months ago anyway so I had a head start when I saw the nutritionist! 

it's so strange, I don't know anything about it :( when are you going to speak to the doctor?


----------



## bnporter81

Big :hugs: to you, Bex. Hopefully you'll O. soon and it won't be a very long cycle for you. :flower:

I've had some very very light pinkish-orange like spotting every now and then for the last 2 days. Like I said it's very light and only when I wipe but I still don't know what all that's about:wacko:Never had that before, I don't think. At least not at this point in my cycle. Maybe it's just my hormones trying to become normal, lol...I have no clue.:dohh:


----------



## Rachel789

foquita said:


> I went to see a nutritional therapist and had a food intolerance test there, it was amazing I would recommend it to everyone :) I'm intolerant to cows milk, soya, tea, coffee, milk chocolate, dark chocolate, a couple of additives and house dust mites! it's crazy that I had been drinking milk for the last 24 years without knowing I was intolerant, explains a lot tbh :) I gave dairy up three months ago anyway so I had a head start when I saw the nutritionist!
> 
> it's so strange, I don't know anything about it :( when are you going to speak to the doctor?

I am going back in for a scan on CD 14 which is Friday. I decided if my temps stay up this time I am going to demand a progesterone blood test while I am there so I can have piece of mind to know whether I o'ed or not.

What happens if you are intolerant to something, what kind of issues can it cause?


----------



## foquita

depends what you're intolerant to but the symptoms are so varied that you could never know that it's a food intolerance that is causing them! she asked me loads of questions before the intolerance test, whether I had had any operations or been in hospital etc, and she said after that that she suspected I had a cow's milk intolerance based on what I had told her and lo and behold the intolerance test confirmed it :) so my symptoms for that are/were acne, sinus/nose problems, an abcess that I had removed when I was 5, ear problems...can't remember what else! pretty much everything I have had wrong with me is down to food intolerances! 

I think a progesterone test is a good idea, hopefully they let you go ahead with it. you must be super sensitive to both clomid and progesterone! 

bethany, maybe it's an egg squeezing out particularly vigorously :laugh2:


----------



## Rachel789

That's what I was thinking Bethany-sometimes spotting can be a sign of fertility!

Nat-That is interesting-since you stopped dairy have you noticed a big difference?

It seems I may be really sensitive to it-but if early O is going to make getting pregnant hard we need to figure out a solution, maybe I need a lower dose or different meds? I am def going to demand a blood test if my temps look like they did last cycle, I won't take no for an answer.


----------



## foquita

I feel better in general (more energy, less tired, happier, higher sex drive :) another one of my main 'symptoms' was fatigue/no energy and she said that was caused by milk intolerance) but I'm still having nose problems, I thought I had hay fever (do you get that in america?) because I'm always sneezing and blowing my nose and it's full of scabs :( but the nutritionist said my body is probably still getting rid of mucus after 24 years of drinking milk and being intolerant to it...I drank LOADS of milk, also I eat loads more tomatoes now and they raise histamine levels and I'm not drinking enough water to lower them. plus I have been eating soya, I've stopped now but only very recently so I'm still suffering :( 

wonder what will happen first...I become the most healthy human being on the planet or I get pregnant? my money is on the former to be honest :rofl:


----------



## Rachel789

No way I can just feel that your BFP is right around the corner!

All of that is very interesting to me I may have to see a nutriotionist one day :)


----------



## foquita

it was good, I've just been poring through books about nutrition too and im doing a uni course on it, it's so interesting! 

thanks :hugs: I hope so! I'm trying to focus on other things in the future instead now, I kinda feel like the longer time goes on the further away it gets from me :( 

yeah I wonder if they will just give you a really small dose of clomid or maybe get you to take it on different days or something? :)


----------



## cmwilson

Bex - I'm sorry you were feeling down today. :hugs: Our bodies just love to keep us guessing don't they? I just know O will be around the corner for you, don't lose hope!

Rachel - I hope your high temp was just a fluke but if it isn't I think you are right to ask for a blood test on Friday. Hopefully they can figure out what is going on. :hugs:

Bethany - I'm not sure about the tinged cm but maybe it means O is on its way!!


----------



## foquita

happy first day of 'cookie' caroline :happydance:


----------



## cmwilson

Thanks Nat! Let's hope the cookie gets my eggs a-poppin this time! :thumbup:


----------



## foquita

p-p-p-pop it like it's hot :coolio:


----------



## rmsh1

Diddums said:


> Awww sorry You're feeling like that Bex :( I can understand that feeling. I'm still hoping im on a new cycle and not still on the 117 day cycle. Hopefully you will o soon. Xx

Thanks, I hope I feel better today. It didn't help that the weather was crappy yesterday and I didn't really leave the house. Well I didn't actually want to leave the house. Will have to see what CD25 brings me.



foquita said:


> sorry you're feeling like that bex :hugs: I think it's a good sign though that ovulation is near! if you are anything like me that is, remember how depressed I was before O last cycle :hugs: hopefully your cm turns watery tomorrow :hugs: what are you up to tonight? hope you're feeling a bit better now :)

Well last night got a bit better after I wrote on here. My OH has been looking to buy me something special for a while, but he never knows what to get me, so we were looking on ebay and I found an antique diamond ring that I really liked, so we bidded on it and got it! I dont actually have any diamonds at all, so I really liked this ring. It is not an engagement ring or anything like that. We are not really bothered about getting married. So I cannot wait until that arrives, not that it can be posted until Wednesday due to the holidays



MommyDream said:


> Hope you feel better bex!
> 
> I was away for the weekend. I'm back but nothing new to report on the ttc front! I have a scan tomorrow morning.

Thanks Lil! (I have to remember everyone's real names now LOL)



bnporter81 said:


> Big :hugs: to you, Bex. Hopefully you'll O. soon and it won't be a very long cycle for you. :flower:
> 
> I've had some very very light pinkish-orange like spotting every now and then for the last 2 days. Like I said it's very light and only when I wipe but I still don't know what all that's about:wacko:Never had that before, I don't think. At least not at this point in my cycle. Maybe it's just my hormones trying to become normal, lol...I have no clue.:dohh:

Thanks Bethany. Our cycles just seem to keep us guessing all the time on this thread! So nice to not be alone in feeling confused



cmwilson said:


> Bex - I'm sorry you were feeling down today. :hugs: Our bodies just love to keep us guessing don't they? I just know O will be around the corner for you, don't lose hope!
> 
> Rachel - I hope your high temp was just a fluke but if it isn't I think you are right to ask for a blood test on Friday. Hopefully they can figure out what is going on. :hugs:
> 
> Bethany - I'm not sure about the tinged cm but maybe it means O is on its way!!

Thanks, I am sure I will O too, it is just the not knowing when that is getting to me. If this cycle is really mucked up and longer than the others I think I will just have to start vitex irrelevant of blood test results. I just need to feel like I am trying something to make my cycles better

We are going to head out to Spitalfields today, they have some kind of Jubilee event going on there, so hopefully I will snap out of this down mood, and fingers crossed might even get some fertile cm!

Rachel, I really wonder why you are ovulating this early! Going from next to no ovulation to super early ovulation. I think your doc really has to know all of this stuff, just tell her you have been temping since starting clomid and ovulation is clear. And good idea on getting the progesterone blood test to really confirm ovulation. I wish I could get my bloods done right away, I just need to ovulate first grrrr


----------



## Rachel789

My temp went down a litte today! :happydance: Not as low as I would have liked but I am relieved it didn't rise again. I know there is no guarantee still but I am hoping it goes even lower tomorrow and that it was just a fluke or maybe this time it was just the clomid and my temp will settle back down now that I stopped it.


----------



## Diddums

Fingers crossed for you Rachel! 

I got my confirmation letter through for my fertility clinic appointment. Letter says I have to have cd2 and cd21 bloods, Rubella vaccination, chlamydia swab, and smear test done before my appointment and hubby needs SA done so we can take results with us for out first appointment. Glad we get the tests out of the way first so we can discuss options at the appointment rather than get to the appointment them have to have all the tests and wait for a second appointment to discuss options. I'm technically cd7 so will book a blood test for two weeks time and have a chlamydia swab and rubella done as well xx


----------



## foquita

great news rach :happydance: I hope it continues to go down! :) 

diddums that's amazing that you got an appointment so fast! :) we're only a few weeks apart :)


----------



## seabean

Happy Monday everyone!

:rain:


----------



## foquita

happy monday dee :dance:


----------



## bnporter81

Thank you girls for your input about my spotting:hugs:I really hope maybe it is a good sign. I had a little more watery-eggwhitish CM today so I'll do an OPK later and hopefully it will be darker:thumbup:

Rach, glad your temp went down a little...hope it continues to do so for you.

Nat, I noticed on your chart that you're taking CoQ10. I also started taking that this cycle...I've heard it's supposed to be helpful for a lot of things!

Bex, hopefully you're feeling a little better today:hugs:

Happy Monday to you, too, Dee!:flower:


----------



## MommyDream

Happy Monday ladies!

Bethany - I hope o is on the way!

Rachel - I hope your temp drops again. That would be insane if you o'd that early again!

I went to my scan and the doc didn't see any follicles. But I think it is too early. Last cycle It wasn't until CD 15 or so that they saw anything. I go back in Wednesday.


----------



## MommyDream

Diddums said:


> Fingers crossed for you Rachel!
> 
> I got my confirmation letter through for my fertility clinic appointment. Letter says I have to have cd2 and cd21 bloods, Rubella vaccination, chlamydia swab, and smear test done before my appointment and hubby needs SA done so we can take results with us for out first appointment. Glad we get the tests out of the way first so we can discuss options at the appointment rather than get to the appointment them have to have all the tests and wait for a second appointment to discuss options. I'm technically cd7 so will book a blood test for two weeks time and have a chlamydia swab and rubella done as well xx

Congrats on your appt!


----------



## rmsh1

I am sooo negative today, even going out and about has not snapped me out of it. No fertile cm today, and I feel like this is never going to happen for me.

I might lay low for a few days and try to get my head together


----------



## Rachel789

Katya-That is great news about your appt. It will be so nice to have everything out of the way so your appt is just about discussing what needs to be done to get you pregnant! :happydance:

Bethany-That all sounds promising especially if you are seeing ewcm-I hope O is around the corner, keep us posted on how the opk looks, post a pic :)

Dee-Happy Monday!

Nat-How are you today?

Lil- Sorry nothing was seen on the scan today but as you said since nothing showed until cd 15 before that will likely happen again :) Did your headache finally go away? I had a pretty bad one on Saturday but I am not sure if it was from Clomid of the TDAP vaccine. Did you get hot flashes?

Bex- BIG :hugs: for you! I am so sorry you are feeling down :( I know how hard this is and how hopeless you feel. I really don't think it will be much longer for you. Try to keep your mind off things best you can.


----------



## Diddums

Thanks Rachel. 

Has anyones partner had to do a SA? My hubby isn't currently registers with a dr and I don't think he will be able to register with the same one I'm with as he's not in ther perimeter. I havent changed my address with my gp otherwise I would have had to change surgery and I didn't want to after starting the fertility appointments. So does anyone know whether the SA can be done through my GP without him registering. The letter says that the sample tubes should have my name and DOB on them. I am going to ring my dr on Wednesday but wondering whether you ladies had any idea.


----------



## Rachel789

I am not sure how it works there Katya wish I could help-Hopefully someone else will know! My DH just went to his GP and asked for one then he went to a lab and did it.

I was just thinking where has mrsc, raven, and helena been? Stop in and say :hi: girls :)

I have been noticing a lot of cm today but I don't quite know how to classify it because it has been a mixture of different things but mostly has been more on the creamy side borderline watery so I may call it creamy. There was also some bits of cm that had stretch to it so I am hoping maybe I will be transitioning to fertile cm soon! (that is if i didn't o yet :wacko:)


----------



## foquita

bnporter81 said:


> Thank you girls for your input about my spotting:hugs:I really hope maybe it is a good sign. I had a little more watery-eggwhitish CM today so I'll do an OPK later and hopefully it will be darker:thumbup:
> 
> Rach, glad your temp went down a little...hope it continues to do so for you.
> 
> Nat, I noticed on your chart that you're taking CoQ10. I also started taking that this cycle...I've heard it's supposed to be helpful for a lot of things!
> 
> Bex, hopefully you're feeling a little better today:hugs:
> 
> Happy Monday to you, too, Dee!:flower:

yeah i found a good website that recommended taking it along with all the other things i'm taking so i thought it was worth a bash! :) i have vitamins and minerals coming out of my ears :laugh2: how much are you taking? :)



rmsh1 said:


> I am sooo negative today, even going out and about has not snapped me out of it. No fertile cm today, and I feel like this is never going to happen for me.
> 
> I might lay low for a few days and try to get my head together

aw bex i am so sorry you're feeling so down, i wish i could do or say something to make you feel better :( don't leave us, stay here and vent all your problems to us! :hugs:



Rachel789 said:


> Katya-That is great news about your appt. It will be so nice to have everything out of the way so your appt is just about discussing what needs to be done to get you pregnant! :happydance:
> 
> Bethany-That all sounds promising especially if you are seeing ewcm-I hope O is around the corner, keep us posted on how the opk looks, post a pic :)
> 
> Dee-Happy Monday!
> 
> Nat-How are you today?
> 
> Lil- Sorry nothing was seen on the scan today but as you said since nothing showed until cd 15 before that will likely happen again :) Did your headache finally go away? I had a pretty bad one on Saturday but I am not sure if it was from Clomid of the TDAP vaccine. Did you get hot flashes?
> 
> Bex- BIG :hugs: for you! I am so sorry you are feeling down :( I know how hard this is and how hopeless you feel. I really don't think it will be much longer for you. Try to keep your mind off things best you can.

i'm good! :) back on dayshift tomorrow, i'm going to be knackered :sleep: how are you today? :)



Diddums said:


> Thanks Rachel.
> 
> Has anyones partner had to do a SA? My hubby isn't currently registers with a dr and I don't think he will be able to register with the same one I'm with as he's not in ther perimeter. I havent changed my address with my gp otherwise I would have had to change surgery and I didn't want to after starting the fertility appointments. So does anyone know whether the SA can be done through my GP without him registering. The letter says that the sample tubes should have my name and DOB on them. I am going to ring my dr on Wednesday but wondering whether you ladies had any idea.

i have no idea sorry katya, we got the sample pot and form and appointment for handing it in with the letter for ACU so everything came together :) surely if it's your details on it you can just do it through your doctor? :)


----------



## Diddums

That's what I thought Nat. Think I will book an appointment with my dr to talk to her about it and also organise my blood tests and vaccinations if needed xx


----------



## bnporter81

Nat, I take 100mg. daily. It also has some vitamin E in it, I believe


----------



## angel2010

May I ask you all a question since it is a closed group?


----------



## MommyDream

Rachel789 said:


> Lil- Sorry nothing was seen on the scan today but as you said since nothing showed until cd 15 before that will likely happen again :) Did your headache finally go away? I had a pretty bad one on Saturday but I am not sure if it was from Clomid of the TDAP vaccine. Did you get hot flashes?

My headache did go away. I mentioned it to the doctor and he said it was common... I also got hot flashes but nothing too horrible.... Everything has been manageable so far. Have you had hot flashes?



Diddums said:


> Has anyones partner had to do a SA? My hubby isn't currently registers with a dr and I don't think he will be able to register with the same one I'm with as he's not in ther perimeter. I havent changed my address with my gp otherwise I would have had to change surgery and I didn't want to after starting the fertility appointments. So does anyone know whether the SA can be done through my GP without him registering. The letter says that the sample tubes should have my name and DOB on them. I am going to ring my dr on Wednesday but wondering whether you ladies had any idea.

I am not going to be much help... My hubby had if done at my clinic and they asked me for it...



angel2010 said:


> May I ask you all a question since it is a closed group?

Sure - ask away!


----------



## Diddums

Bex try not to worry too much. You didn't ov until cd28-30 last cycle so you could get fertile cm and positive opk in the next few days :) fingers crossed for you hun xxxx


----------



## Diddums

Thanks lil. I'm hoping to be able to have it done under my name so he doesn't have to stress about it x

What can we help you with Angel x


----------



## angel2010

Thank you! Since having my son two years ago, my periods have been really whacky. I have tried taking bc for a few months to regulate it and it did not work. Prior to having my son I had 35 day cycles (the two cycles after coming of bc in 2009 and conceiving). I assume that is normal for me, not sure because I was on bc for years before that. My cycles are now around 65 days. Unfortunately I don't have health insurance, but will after I get married in 2.5 months. We are looking to start ttc once I get insurance. I am thinking about taking vitex to help regulate my cycles. I am unsure how much to take and when to take it. I am currently on cycle day 37, I am not charting or anything, so I don't even know if I have ovulated yet this cycle. So, what I would like to know is: how many mg should I take a day/how many times a day? Could I start taking it now or do I have to wait until I get my period? And should I only take it until ovulation every cycle (have read mixed reviews on taking it after bfp)? Thanks so much if anyone can answer any of these!:flower:


----------



## Rachel789

Lil- IF I have had hot flashes they were very mild. I am really not even sure I had them? I woke up feeling hot the past couple nights and yesterday I started feeling a little hot and asked DH if he was hot (he is always the one who is hot and I am always freezing) and he said no. So I guess maybe that was a hot flash? Everyone I know that takes clomid gets them so I guess I worry it isn't working if I don't :(


----------



## Rachel789

Angel- I tried vitex for a few months I took it in the tincture form and did 28 drops every morning which was 1000 mg. Another girl on this forum has a friend who is an herbalist and said that was plenty to take and the tincture is best because it absorbs in your system faster and she also said take it every day for best results but stop once you get your BFP. There are many opinions on how to take it some people are not comfortable taking it after O but the way I looked at it was it is a slow building herb that takes time to build in your system so if you stop taking it for a couple weeks it might not work as well. I would give it a few months to work before giving up on it. I took it for 3 months and it did nothing for me so I stopped but a lot of people have success with it, it probably just depends on what is wrong with your hormonal imbalance. It is supposed to help nurish the pituitary gland which regulates hormones.


----------



## cmwilson

Bex - I'm sorry you are still feeling blue. :hugs: It sucks, I know. Don't leave us for too long, you know we are here for you.

Katya - I wish I could help but my hubby's SA was done through my FS office. Good luck! :thumbup:

Lil - Sorry no follies yet but I'm sure they'll start growing in the next few days. :happydance:

Happy Monday Dee! :flower:

Hi Nat! :hi: Yay your chart is back! You going to temp this cycle?

Angel - I took Vitex for a few months but it didn't work for me but like Rachel said, it does work for a lot of people. I took it in pill form (I can't remember how much) and I started it in the middle of my cycle and kept on taking it right on through. Good luck! :thumbup:

MRSC, RAVEN, HELENA, COME BACK!

AFM - I took my first 150mg "cookie" last night. Haven't felt any side effects but then again I'm not too optimistic about it I'm kinda just looking forward to the next cycle with injectables. :happydance: I have my appointment for my scan next Wednesday, the 13th, we shall see! BTW, just started Fifty Shades of Grey last night and let me just say...Oh.My.God. So good so far, only on Chapter 6...:blush:


----------



## Diddums

Angel I tried vitex and b-50 complex last cycle. I didn't ovulate but I can't say whether it was the vitex/ b50 which screwed up my cycle or not. Hoping it's not. I took them in capsules. Each capsule was 400mg and I took 3-4 a day can't remember exactly. It didn't seem to work for me so I stopped taking them after two months or so and ended up with an 116 day cycle. But I can say it was the vitexs fault. Some women swear by it. Unfortunatly it did nothing for me. Have you considered doing opk or temping? Xx


I've just ordered the fifty shades trilogy for £9 from Amazon. Should get it at the weekend and I'm very exited! Haha x


----------



## Rachel789

Wow I keep hearing about this book I really need to read it!!


----------



## bnporter81

Hi girls, hope you've had a great day so far:flower:

Rachel, I look forward to seeing what your chart does tomorrow:thumbup:

Caroline, good luck with your cookie this cycle. I really hope it does the trick for you, hon:flower:

Bex, sometimes we all need a little time away. Hope you get to feeling better soon. :hugs::hugs:

Katya, pretty cool that you ordered 50 shades. I just got the first book on my Kindle a few hours ago and I'm on chapter 2.:thumbup:

Nat, yeah, I've missed your chart...glad you have it back up:thumbup:How much are you taking of the CoQ10?

Lil, wishing you lots of luck and lots of follies this cycle:flower:


----------



## mrsc81

Ive been lurking..

Having a down/stressful time at the moment.. One of those, i feel like giving up, i cant put up with this torture! Only BD on 5 out of 6 highs leading upto peak and 1st peak, missed 2 out of 3 of my most fertile days, was totally pissed at dh :growlmad:


----------



## Rachel789

Welcome back mrsc we missed you! It only takes one :spermy: How many DPO are you now?


----------



## Rachel789

oh and :hugs: to you!


----------



## MommyDream

Enjoy fifty shades ladies! Haha. I need book 2 to come in at the library!


----------



## angel2010

Thanks ladies! I plan to start charting as soon as I get my period. Good luck in your ttc journeys everyone! Hopefully by the time I start officially ttc, none of you will still be here!


----------



## frybaby2012

Good luck to everyone!! I dont think Ive ever been so happy to see AF. She finally visited yesterday after 45 lonnnnggg days. I have had trouble conceiving my daughter. (took three years) Lost twins after she was born and then a healthy boy. Now ttc again and charting for the first time! Hopefully we all get BFP really quickly :)


----------



## foquita

morning everyone :) 

frybaby, great news about AF :) 

mrsc, we all have those times :hugs: maybe doing it less over the fertile period will work! :) bex was saying that her doctor said every two days even over the fertile period is absolutely fine :) 

bethany, I'm taking 30mg 3 times a day :) mine has vitamin E in it too but I'm also taking a vitamin E supplement too for my skin, hoping it helps clear it up a bit :) 

rach, no symptoms might not necessarily mean no O :) 

caroline, happy third cookie cycle! they say third time lucky :winkwink: 

can't remember what else I was going to reply to so :hugs: for all you ladies :) xxxx


----------



## foquita

oops, forgot to say i dont think i will temp this cycle, I'm in two minds and changing my mind every day! I feel more relaxed and laid back when I don't temp, I fancy just enjoying :sex: and hopefully getting a laid back BFP.


----------



## mrsc81

im 3dpo, if i calculate my 2nd peak as day i ovulated, when used along with temping, women found they ovulated mostly on 2nd peak, so i use that as ovulation day. We bd 7 ,6, 5, 4, 2 & 1 days before ov and nothing since.


----------



## foquita

I'm not just saying this but plenty of people I speak to on here get their bfp by :sex: one or two days before ov so I would definitely say you're still in with a chance :hugs:


----------



## Diddums

Nat of you feel like taking a cycle off from temping go for it. Will you still chart cm and opk etc? Going by your last two cycles hopefully you can tell when ov is anyway. I don't temp much over the weekend as I hate waking up at 6.30 if I don't need to. I also got very lazy en of last cycle as I knew I wasn't going to ov anyway. I think I would love not to temp but at the moment it's more important for me to work out where abouts in my cycle I am and whether or not I ov, so I don't mind temping for that reason. Sorry for the ramble lol

Hopefully you will get a nice laid back bfp!

Caroline hope the cookies work this cycle. But if not at least you know what your next plan is :)


----------



## Diddums

Frybaby yay for AF. Good luck with the charting and hope you ov and get a bfp x


----------



## Rachel789

My temp went back down to normal YAYYY! 

:happydance::dance::yipee::wohoo:

Now I have to hope I do O, I am nervous for my scan on Friday.


----------



## Rachel789

mrsc-I read somewhere that your best chances of conceiving are BD'ing one and two days BEFORE O so you are def well covered. :thumbup:


----------



## Rachel789

Nat-if temping is stressing you out then don't do it! I have to admit I loved when I took a break from temping but I want 100% confirmation I O while taking clomid so unfortunately I feel like I have to continue to temp. But your body has been consistent with CD 18 the past two cycles so if you do opks you should be able to be confident you in fact o'ed. Or you could always take your temp once every few days just to see where you are at.


----------



## Diddums

Yay Rachel for a Pre-O temp! I think the vaccine or clomid may have temporarily increased your temp and now it's back to normal. Hope you O in good time and get a bfp :)


----------



## Rachel789

Thanks Katya! I agree that it was likely one of those two or a little of both that caused a temporary increase. I just got so nervous because it was right around the same time as last cycle. Ahhh I am so relieved, now I just have to try to relax and hope I o in the next week!


----------



## MommyDream

Yay Rachel! Great! I'm so excited for you!

Mrsc- sounds like you are covered! Woo hoo!

Nat - definitely don't temp if you're finding it to be too much. If you just keep bd'ing, that's how it all works anyway - its not like temping increases your chances. Especially since you know when you'll me ovulating most likely!


----------



## seabean

@Rachel - last time you got all of that EWCM along with the temp rise, and you didn't get that this time yet, right? So your temps, plus CM patterns, seem to say that you haven't O'd yet. HOORAY!

@Nat - If I had consistent short cycles, I definitely wouldn't feel the need to temp so much. Take a break!

I'll have to catch up w/ the rest of you later. Off to a meeting :paper:


----------



## bnporter81

Good to have you back, Mrsc:flower:I think you have an EXCELLENT chance with the days you BD'd.:thumbup:Lots of luck and baby dust to you during your TWW.

Rachel, YAY for low temps:happydance:I'd say you def. didn't O yet, but keep a watch out because it might not be long, though:winkwink:

Nat, like everyone else has said, if it makes you more relaxed then take a break this cycle from temping. As long as you BD on a regular basis then you'll be fine. I think it would be helpful, though, to at least try to keep track of your CM and then test accordingly:thumbup:

Caroline, looks like you, Katya and I are freshly into 50 shades...I'll probably be the last one to finish it because I love reading, but hardly ever have time to with a 2 and 3 year old:dohh:LOL How is the cookie going this cycle? I agree with Nat...hopefully 3rd time will be the charm for you!:hugs:

Dee, Katya, and Lil, hope you girls have a good day. :flower:

DH and I are having vehicle troubles the last 5 days. We have a newer car (only 5 years old)and the transmission went out on it Saturday. Then we started relying on my car until the other one got fixed and it started leaking and overheating last night so DH had to get an unexcused absence and miss work:dohh: Here lately it just feels like it's always something:nope::dohh:


----------



## Rachel789

Bethany- Ugh that sucks!! Car troubles are the absolute worst. When it rains it pours huh? :hugs: I hope you guys can get those cars fixed and they behave for a long time. Any fertile signs? How are the opks looking?

Caroline-How are the cookies tasting so far? :haha:

Lil-Your next scan is tomorrow right? I hope they find some juicey follies!

Dee-That is a good point that I did not have the ewcm this time. Last time I had a lot of it maybe the most I had ever had. I am 100% sure now that I did not O.

Of course I now stop worrying about o'ing too early but I worry about if I will O now :dohh: There is always something to worry about!


----------



## bnporter81

Rachel, you hit he nail on the head...when it rains, it pours:dohh: I'm sure before it's all over with we'll be putting out around 4,000 to get both cars fixed:wacko:

I've had a couple days on and off of some watery-type CM. My OPK yesterday was fairly dark...not super close to positive, but not real far off from it:thumbup:I'm just hoping when it does finally get there that I O. and it doesn't get almost positive and then get lighter again like I've had it do before so many times:dohh:

If I were you I wouldn't worry about not O.'ing from the Clomid. I really believe you will. It will probably just be at a normal point in your cycle this time:thumbup:


----------



## foquita

I'm planning on doing OPKs from CD16 onwards and I'll still chart my cm. I just think this cycle I could really do with chilling out, especially because we have the SA on CD16 :wacko: it's going to be a bit tight I think and I don't want to be stressed and upset! this is my last soy cycle too so it'll be good to have a break before starting charting next cycle again because I'll be back to my normal craziness :( 

rach I'm so pleased for you that you didn't ovulate, feels odd to be saying that but you know what I mean :haha: 

sorry about you car problems bethany, neither of us drive and I did start learning but I've stopped now because I don't think we could afford all the risks that come with a car, it breaking and things going wrong I mean! that's a lot to get them fixed :( something good will be coming your way soon :hugs:


----------



## foquita

or I might do as someone suggested and take my temp a couple of times just to see where I am! I'll probably take it at 4DPO or what I think is 4DPO just to see if it's in the post-ov range :)


----------



## Rachel789

Nat-I suggested that :) 

You are so lucky you can get away with not having a car-they are such money pits! We have no choice we NEED cars :(


----------



## foquita

thanks for the suggestion :hugs: :D 

yeah i am pretty lucky with where I live right now, there are loads of trains and buses but I will have to learn and get a car at some point because we want to move somewhere we can have a garden in a few years time...dreading it :haha:


----------



## MommyDream

Thanks ladies - yes my scan is tomorrow. There better be follicles!

I just checked with the library and I'm hold number 24 on 16 copies for Fifty Shade Darker. Ahhh, I can't wait!

Nat - having public transportation nearby rocks! When I lives in the city, we didn't have a car either...


----------



## seabean

MommyDream said:


> Thanks ladies - yes my scan is tomorrow. There better be follicles!
> 
> I just checked with the library and I'm hold number 24 on 16 copies for Fifty Shade Darker. Ahhh, I can't wait!
> 
> Nat - having public transportation nearby rocks! When I lives in the city, we didn't have a car either...

I'm #227 out of 311 for book 2. :sad2::hissy::sulk: 
It's going to be EONS! I might as well just buy the damn things. I'm so excited that a few of you are getting into book 1 hehehehe


----------



## MommyDream

seabean said:


> MommyDream said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies - yes my scan is tomorrow. There better be follicles!
> 
> I just checked with the library and I'm hold number 24 on 16 copies for Fifty Shade Darker. Ahhh, I can't wait!
> 
> Nat - having public transportation nearby rocks! When I lives in the city, we didn't have a car either...
> 
> I'm #227 out of 311 for book 2. :sad2::hissy::sulk:
> It's going to be EONS! I might as well just buy the damn things. I'm so excited that a few of you are getting into book 1 heheheheClick to expand...

:haha: so annoying!!! I might go buy them too... but I really wanted to show some restraint. Our basement is full of books and I don't want to add to that plus the books are probably at least $20 each here...

Question for you ladies: has anyone had a scan where the technician had a hard time seeing your ovaries? During my scan yesterday, she said she could not find my left ovary. She's seen it before though, so I think I'm ok... but I'm just curious if anyone has had that..?


----------



## Rachel789

Lil-I have not had that happen to me yet but I have only had a few scans so far :)


----------



## Diddums

Sorry i have no idea, the only scan I've had the sonography didn't have any problems finding my ovaries. Could you ask the sonographer or the dr next time you go?


----------



## Rachel789

Caroline-I wanted to give you a little bit of hope with upping your clomid dose and possibly something to ask your dr. about IF 150 mg doesnt work for you. I was just reading on a different forum someone who said they didn't o on their first 3 rounds of clomid 50 mg, 100 mg, 150 mg. What finally made them O was 200 mg of clomid CD 3-9 so 7 days worth of it. That person O'ed on their 4th cycle and then again on their 5th and got pregnant! I think they did their first IUI as well with the 5th round but it was the clomid that got her O'ing. Also others have told me about something called a stair stepping technique where if you take your clomid get your scan and nothing is happeneing instead of quitting the cycle and taking provera you could take another 5 days of clomid then get another scan. 

I really hope 150 mg does it for you because some people just need a bigger boost to get them going but if it doesnt, maybe you could talk to your dr. about those things? I know you were afraid of how much the injections would cost so maybe those are things you could try.


----------



## seabean

Damn I just wrote a long message and accidentally erased it! Lucky for you guys! :) 

I was going to suggest metformin, also, Caroline. Have you considered it? I don't think anyone has really mentioned that much in our group, has anyone else considered it? There is a good amount of research on it for PCOS, and even for "thin PCOS"/PCO. Diddums, are you taking it (the "m" on your FF chart?)?


In other random thoughts...I was comparing my charts, and this month I am starting at a much lower temp. Usually it takes weeks after "provera AF" for me to get down to the 96.8-97.2 range (which I think are my pre-O temps), but this month I'm basically there already. Maybe this is a good sign? [-o&lt;


----------



## Diddums

Dee yes I'm on metformin. Been on it since I was 15, so almost ten years. I'm on it because I'm insulin resistant and have PCOS. I believe it helped regulate my cycles before I went on bcp. When I was 15 my periods stopped for five months and that's when I was prescribed metformin.


----------



## Rachel789

Yes I agree with Dee-Metformin (or as I previously called in metamorphin :rofl:) is also a great idea! 

If you and your DH are comfortable at this point investing in the injections if 150 mg doesn't work then def go for it but I just thought I would share that info with you in case you were interested.


----------



## MommyDream

Lol - metamorphin!


----------



## cmwilson

Mrsc - Congrats on Oing! I hope this is it for you! :happydance:

MD - I am thoroughly enjoying Fifty Shades. Let me just say, Chapter 8, woo boy! Stupid AF! I'm feeling the need to pounce on DH. :blush: Good luck at your scan tomorrow! Hope you have some nice ripe follies! When I had my scan the tech said that my ovaries like to sit up high, she was still able to find them but it hurt like a mother!

Nat - I'm hoping the third time is the charm for me, we'll see! If you don't feel like temping, don't! No need to stress yourself! Just keep on BDing! :happydance:

Bethany - Sorry about your car trouble. Its just one thing after another, eh? Hope the repairs don't cost too much. The cookie is going ok so far, hope it works this time. :wacko:

Dee - Thank you for the suggestion of metformin (metamorphin:haha:). If this cycle doesn't work I will definitely ask my doctor about it. :hugs:

Rachel - I'm so happy your temp went down to normal range. Hopefully you will O soon and you'll have lots of nice follies on Friday! :happydance: The past few cycles it has taken forever for my temp to go down after Provera. I don't know what the deal is with that.

Thank you SO much for all your help and advice. I really appreciate the fact that you are thinking about me and ways to help me. My doctor said that she doesn't like to go higher than 150 given that they know the injectables have more success. I will ask her about the gradual stepping of the Clomid if they don't see anything on my scan next week. Thank you so much again for thinking of me. You're such a great friend. :hugs: Have you been feeling any side effects from the Clomid? Nothing for me, I thought maybe I had a hot flash last night but I haven't felt anything since so I'm thinking I imagined it. I hope it works this time but I really don't think its going to. :dohh:


----------



## Diddums

Bethany I feel your pain about car trouble. Mine will need a new clutch as it sounds awful when going into reverse and i really need to force it into first and second :(


----------



## Rachel789

Caroline-You're welcome! I just know how hard this has been for you and although I ended up O'ing last cycle I thought I hadn't so I totally understand how painful it is to hear it didn't work, it is devastating news to get and it makes you feel so hopeless in that moment. :hugs: The stair step technique may be worth a shot. Here is an article about it and if you google it I am sure you can find more about it https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19114272

I hope 150 mg is just what you needed to get your boost but if it isn't for some reason at least you know the injectibles will get you to O and hopefully if you have to go that route you will be fortunate enough to catch the first try.

As for side effects not nearly as much as I thought I would feel being on 100 mg. I know it sounds weird but I want side effects so I feel like it is working of course the lack of them makes me uneasy. I did have a mild headache for a few days while on the pills but that is gone now. I do wake up hot sometimes so I may be having hot flashes but if I am getting them they must be really mild because I never feel like my skin is on fire as I have heard others describe it. Also last night while sitting on the couch with a blanket on I suddenly felt hot and ripped the blanket off then felt better after 30 seconds or so, so maybe that was a hot flash? I guess I will never know for sure!


----------



## mrsc81

Forgot to say, i had been feeling really tired and had a persistant rash for about 8mths so i went to see my gp week before last, she sent me for some fasting blood tests, i had about 8 different tests including glucose and all came back normal, so im happy im in good health.

Nat - That is why i cant get into temping, it just adds extra stress for me
Lil - Good luck with your scan

And Good Luck to the rest of you ladies :flower:

I will try and remember all of your names, have to admit my memory isnt very good though!

Im Louise by the way :hi:

Im off to bed :sleep:


----------



## MommyDream

Caroline-woo hoo for fifty shades! It's a great way to get in the mood for Bd!

Rachel-not sure about the hot flashes. Mine have lasted a couple minutes each time. I just break out in a sweat!

Hi Louise! :)


----------



## seabean

Rachel - what you are describing sounds like hot flashes to me! :muaha: I wouldn't worry too much about symptoms or lack there of indicating anything...you just never can tell! 

I feel your pain with car troubles! I just shelled out $270 for an exhaust pipe on my car today :growlmad:MONEY PIT! I barely even drive too, I take the train every day. But it had to be done.:grr:


----------



## bnporter81

Caroline, I got to chapter 9 so far and I agree with you about chapter 8. Wowzers:blush:DH and I were arguing today and it still made me want to take advantage of him:haha:

Lil, good luck at your scan:thumbup:

Louise, thank you for telling me your name as well:flower:Glad to hear your tests came back normal:hugs:

Katya, sorry to hear that your car is needing a new clutch:wacko:With our newest car it will be around 3,000 dollars and with my mini van it will be about 700 to fix it:wacko:Ridiculous!

Dee, I hope the change in temps ends up being a good thing for you this cycle:thumbup: Mine have been a bit higher this time at this point in my cycle. Who knows...maybe any kind of diff. temp pattern is showing a change in hormones and that is probably a good thing:thumbup:


----------



## foquita

I'm really easily stressed so I think not temping will make a huge difference! 

I think i might ask about metformin too, I'm getting increasingly nervous about my appointment in 5 weeks time, i have noooo trust in the medical profession :wacko: 

how is everyone today? :) :)


----------



## Rachel789

Hi Nat! I think there is something behind stressing and not conceiving-you always hear those stories about people trying forever and they finally get pregnant after they relax! So maybe this will help you get pregnant this cycle :) 

I agree with you I really do not trust medical professionals either. Your def have to do your own research, they are human too and make mistakes.

I am doing ok, just starting to feel impatient! I have my scan in two days-time needs to hurrrrrrrrrry!


----------



## rmsh1

Small update for me

My body just keeps throwing me in a loop. I have not coped well the last few days, with no signs of ovulation approaching. My OH has been really good, let me cry and held me for hours last night. 

I am CD27 today. This morning while I was walking to work I felt something leak out of me, and I figured it was just BD leftovers from last night. Got to work and discovered a large amount of cm, all tinged brown. Since then, whenever I go to the bathroom, I bare down and I get a gush of brown watery cm. The only time I have ever spotted is before or after AF, so I have no idea what this. I feel crampy but then I have felt crampy for the last week.

If this is AF arriving and I had an anovulatory cycle, then I will tell the doc I want a blood test for thyroid ASAP as I will have to wait for the post ov blood tests for who knows how long. I cannot wait for the thyroid results. I guess if AF is starting, I will get my day 3 bloods done. 

Hope everyone else is well :hugs:


----------



## MommyDream

Nat - sometimes it's hard to trust the medical system. I know where I am, it's sometimes like a factory at the clinic. They just want to get everyone in and out as fast as possible and it makes you wonder... :shrug:

Rachel - your temp is dropping nicely! That could be a sign that O is on the way! Make sure to :sex:

Bex - that's odd about the spotting and wet cm... maybe it is from last night and you are just having some mid cycle spotting. I never used to have any spotting but now I have some from time to time.

AFM - My scan showed a follicle (1.7) and they want me back again tomorrow (they want the follicle to be 1.9) to do the trigger (HCG) shot to ensure I ovulate again. Last time I did this my follicles were 1.3 and 2.0 when I did the shot so I'm having a hard time staying positive about this cycle... It seems odd that with 50mgs of clomid, I had two follicles and now with 100mgs of clomid, I only have one...


----------



## seabean

@MD - it only takes one egg and one sperm! hopefully this follicle grows enough for tomorrow :)
@Rachel - good luck with your scan coming up, too! 
@RMSH - :hugs: I'm so sorry you have had a rough cycle. We all feel your pain and I'm sorry your body is doing this to you! I have no idea what your watery CM might be, but it could even be ovulation, so...."don't stop BD-in'!" (<-- sung to the tune of journey "don't stop believin'!") :haha: But seriously - I think you should get the thyroid results to cross that off, and hopefully you will either get AF and go on to CD3 tests, or head into the TWW :)

I'm just chugging along at CD6 here. June is a very busy month for me w/ some travel, and my hubby just started a new job and has some training an hour away and they put him up in a hotel. So there are three weeks we won't see much of each other at all :cry: I HOPE that I do ovulate, but I also know the chances of timing w/ BD will be very very slim. The only hope really, is if I ovulate next week, which would never happen, or if my hubby has some serious Beyonce "I'm a survivor" sperm.


----------



## Rachel789

Bex- :hugs: I am sorry you are so upset! This is not an easy thing to deal with. TTC is difficult as it is let alone throw in cycle problems to top it off :( We can all relate with what you are going through and are here for you. I don't know what the brown spotting could mean. As you said maybe AF is showing or it is just some mid cycle spotting which is not out of the norm to happen from time to time. Hopefully the watery cm means you are approaching your fertile window.

Lil-I agree with Dee, it only takes one strong egg and one :spermy: Try to be positive that you have one that looks good and hopefully it gets nice and big before tomorrow!

Dee-I hope you get lucky and O next week-you never know your body may have figured things out!

I am going to take an opk today for the first time this cycle. I don't expect it to be positive but I am more or less curious as to what it will look like.


----------



## rmsh1

Rachel you just helped clarify what I am feeling. I have been so upset but while TTC is stressful, it is my messed up cycles that is getting me down the most right now, as I cannot see how I can possibly get pregnant the way things are going. So TTC is not my biggest concern, it is my cycles. I feel like a complete failure

The cramps I am having feel 100% like AF cramps. I cant explain why there is so much cm, normally if I spot before AF, it is just a bit of thick brown cm, nothing like this watery business. And I get a gush of it approximately every 2 hours, and have to have a liner on.

If AF shows tomorrow, it will be my second ever 28 day cycle, my first one being years ago when I came off bc. It will be my first recorded anovulatory cycle


----------



## Rachel789

Bex-I have had days like that. I remember one specifically where my DH had to comfort me because I was crying and felt like a failure. It is such a terrible feeling so I completely understand what you are going through right now. I feel positive that we will all get our BFPs with time. The good news is that you do O and even if this is an anov cycle it is normal to have one or two per year without concern. I know it would be depressing to have to start a new cycle without O'ing. I hope this isn't AF and you will be O'ing soon.


----------



## raventtc

hi ladies i have soo much to catch up on, sorry for being MIA hope everyone's doing well!! Are we all still talking about 50 shades of gray?? lol, i am on the 3rd book...but over the weekend i BROKE my kindle i was soo upset i just went back to bed and cried! i called amazon and they have a 1 year warrenty (i have an extended one too) so they sent me one saturday and it got here yesterday!! I am sooo glad to have it back. I have started temping again since AF is gone and I have started to exercise. Monday I started P90X again, i am not doing it in order or anything just choosing what i want to do so day 1 i did ab ripper x and today i did cardiox or something I AM SOOO SORE!! wow, well i am going to try and read thru some of the old posts.

:dust:


----------



## MommyDream

Raven - Nice job with P90X!!! I actually did P90X lean before my wedding last year. It was tough, but I was in pretty great shape after... now I'm getting flabby again


----------



## Rachel789

Raven good luck with the p90 x! I haven't tried it yet but my DH does it sometimes. But he always just did it when he felt like it he never followed the whole plan.


----------



## foquita

Rachel789 said:


> Hi Nat! I think there is something behind stressing and not conceiving-you always hear those stories about people trying forever and they finally get pregnant after they relax! So maybe this will help you get pregnant this cycle :)
> 
> I agree with you I really do not trust medical professionals either. Your def have to do your own research, they are human too and make mistakes.
> 
> I am doing ok, just starting to feel impatient! I have my scan in two days-time needs to hurrrrrrrrrry!

i hope so, i think that theory is a load of rubbish for me though because i relaxed for a year and didn't even ovulate :haha: maybe it works for other people :haha: 

i just think i am going to go and it'll be a repeat of the disaster gynaecologist appointment :( i don't know if i am ready for it yet either, i just feel so nervous thinking about it :( i think that's normal though? did anyone else feel like that before their first appointment?

two days will flyyyyy in, we'll all start a countdown for you :kiss:



rmsh1 said:


> Small update for me
> 
> My body just keeps throwing me in a loop. I have not coped well the last few days, with no signs of ovulation approaching. My OH has been really good, let me cry and held me for hours last night.
> 
> I am CD27 today. This morning while I was walking to work I felt something leak out of me, and I figured it was just BD leftovers from last night. Got to work and discovered a large amount of cm, all tinged brown. Since then, whenever I go to the bathroom, I bare down and I get a gush of brown watery cm. The only time I have ever spotted is before or after AF, so I have no idea what this. I feel crampy but then I have felt crampy for the last week.
> 
> If this is AF arriving and I had an anovulatory cycle, then I will tell the doc I want a blood test for thyroid ASAP as I will have to wait for the post ov blood tests for who knows how long. I cannot wait for the thyroid results. I guess if AF is starting, I will get my day 3 bloods done.
> 
> Hope everyone else is well :hugs:

big hugs for you bex :hugs: 



MommyDream said:


> Nat - sometimes it's hard to trust the medical system. I know where I am, it's sometimes like a factory at the clinic. They just want to get everyone in and out as fast as possible and it makes you wonder... :shrug:
> 
> Rachel - your temp is dropping nicely! That could be a sign that O is on the way! Make sure to :sex:
> 
> Bex - that's odd about the spotting and wet cm... maybe it is from last night and you are just having some mid cycle spotting. I never used to have any spotting but now I have some from time to time.
> 
> AFM - My scan showed a follicle (1.7) and they want me back again tomorrow (they want the follicle to be 1.9) to do the trigger (HCG) shot to ensure I ovulate again. Last time I did this my follicles were 1.3 and 2.0 when I did the shot so I'm having a hard time staying positive about this cycle... It seems odd that with 50mgs of clomid, I had two follicles and now with 100mgs of clomid, I only have one...

yeah that's exactly what it's like, they don't give a f**k about you as an individual...at my doctors they don't anyway. i wish i could afford to go private :( 

great news about the follicle, maybe the size of it doesn't matter though? :) is the shot sore? i am really hoping that my FS is as attentive as yours, i love the sound of the monitoring you get! :)



seabean said:


> @MD - it only takes one egg and one sperm! hopefully this follicle grows enough for tomorrow :)
> @Rachel - good luck with your scan coming up, too!
> @RMSH - :hugs: I'm so sorry you have had a rough cycle. We all feel your pain and I'm sorry your body is doing this to you! I have no idea what your watery CM might be, but it could even be ovulation, so...."don't stop BD-in'!" (<-- sung to the tune of journey "don't stop believin'!") :haha: But seriously - I think you should get the thyroid results to cross that off, and hopefully you will either get AF and go on to CD3 tests, or head into the TWW :)
> 
> I'm just chugging along at CD6 here. June is a very busy month for me w/ some travel, and my hubby just started a new job and has some training an hour away and they put him up in a hotel. So there are three weeks we won't see much of each other at all :cry: I HOPE that I do ovulate, but I also know the chances of timing w/ BD will be very very slim. The only hope really, is if I ovulate next week, which would never happen, or if my hubby has some serious Beyonce "I'm a survivor" sperm.

dee you actually crack me up :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

hope your egg holds out until you and hubby are both ready for some red hot :sex:



rmsh1 said:


> Rachel you just helped clarify what I am feeling. I have been so upset but while TTC is stressful, it is my messed up cycles that is getting me down the most right now, as I cannot see how I can possibly get pregnant the way things are going. So TTC is not my biggest concern, it is my cycles. I feel like a complete failure
> 
> The cramps I am having feel 100% like AF cramps. I cant explain why there is so much cm, normally if I spot before AF, it is just a bit of thick brown cm, nothing like this watery business. And I get a gush of it approximately every 2 hours, and have to have a liner on.
> 
> If AF shows tomorrow, it will be my second ever 28 day cycle, my first one being years ago when I came off bc. It will be my first recorded anovulatory cycle

that's understandable, i think we can all identify with that in here :hugs: i put some special baby dust in the tea i sent you so i know you'll be getting your bfp soon :winkwink:


----------



## foquita

i'm feeling a bit :wacko: today, i just want to be pregnant so i don't have to worry anymore :( i'm starting to really consider giving up...but how do you stop thinking about something you want so much? and really the only thing i have going for me fertility-wise is my age which is obviously going to change and i won't be this age forever :( i think i am just getting serious fear about the appointment, mostly because i think i'm going to go in there and they're going to tell me they can't help me and i'm never going to have children :(


----------



## rmsh1

foquita said:


> i'm feeling a bit :wacko: today, i just want to be pregnant so i don't have to worry anymore :( i'm starting to really consider giving up...but how do you stop thinking about something you want so much? and really the only thing i have going for me fertility-wise is my age which is obviously going to change and i won't be this age forever :( i think i am just getting serious fear about the appointment, mostly because i think i'm going to go in there and they're going to tell me they can't help me and i'm never going to have children :(

I cant believe I am saying this but I have felt like giving up too :( I never knew I could feel like that. I am just not coping very well right now. And funn you mention the age thing, that is something going against me and another reason I start to panic I think. I am 33, but for some reason , where TTC is concerned, I keep thinking I am 34 and the dreaded 35 is approaching. I dread turning 35 and not being pregnant. Silly I know

I think the appointment will be good for you though, as some doctors really are fine. They will not say they cannot help you, I believe you will get clomid, and it will be as successful as soy has been. You are a prime candidate for it! If soy can make you ovulate, clomid definitely can.


----------



## rmsh1

seabean said:


> @RMSH - :hugs: I'm so sorry you have had a rough cycle. We all feel your pain and I'm sorry your body is doing this to you! I have no idea what your watery CM might be, but it could even be ovulation, so...."don't stop BD-in'!" (<-- sung to the tune of journey "don't stop believin'!") :haha: But seriously - I think you should get the thyroid results to cross that off, and hopefully you will either get AF and go on to CD3 tests, or head into the TWW :)

We are still BDing, atleast until AF shows. I have that tune in my head now!


----------



## foquita

rmsh1 said:


> foquita said:
> 
> 
> i'm feeling a bit :wacko: today, i just want to be pregnant so i don't have to worry anymore :( i'm starting to really consider giving up...but how do you stop thinking about something you want so much? and really the only thing i have going for me fertility-wise is my age which is obviously going to change and i won't be this age forever :( i think i am just getting serious fear about the appointment, mostly because i think i'm going to go in there and they're going to tell me they can't help me and i'm never going to have children :(
> 
> I cant believe I am saying this but I have felt like giving up too :( I never knew I could feel like that. I am just not coping very well right now. And funn you mention the age thing, that is something going against me and another reason I start to panic I think. I am 33, but for some reason , where TTC is concerned, I keep thinking I am 34 and the dreaded 35 is approaching. I dread turning 35 and not being pregnant. Silly I know
> 
> I think the appointment will be good for you though, as some doctors really are fine. They will not say they cannot help you, I believe you will get clomid, and it will be as successful as soy has been. You are a prime candidate for it! If soy can make you ovulate, clomid definitely can.Click to expand...

i think my natural instinct is flight right now, i want to get away from what's making me upset and i can't :( earlier on i logged out of BnB and i had nothing to do in work because i didn't have BnB and i wouldn't allow myself to google anything about babies...i actually don't know what i thought about before and how i can get back to thinking about that :cry:

you're not 34 until february are you? you have almost two full years, i know it must be scary but everyone is different and 35 is just a guideline, i think you'll feel better when you get your AMH results back and you know that you have plenty of eggs left, maybe you won't feel so under pressure then? :hugs:


----------



## Diddums

Nat and Bex sorry you are feeling down at time moment. I can sympathise. I have no idea what is going on with my body nor where abouts in my cycle I am. 

Nat do you know what to expect from your appointment?Can't remember whether you said you were in the uk or USA? What does your referral letter say? Mine special fiscally said I needed various blood tests etc done before my appointment and that hubby needs to attend. I think I'm quite lucky living in Surrey as the pct invests quite a lot of money in infertility treatments. I'm still very nervous about my appointment because I'm convinced that they will turn round and say I'm too fat for clomid. My gp said they wouldn't but I'm not sure whether I believe her. On the whole my gp has been very helpful and referred me to a consultant after 6/7 months rather than making me wait a full year. 

I usually have a 31/32 day cycle. When should I get my cd21 bloods done? Do I go on cd 24 even I I haven't ovulated or do I wait a little while and hope I ovulate? I will have to wait until cd2 bloods as obviously if my spotting was AF then I'm too late for those as I'm technically cd9 I think. Any ideas ladies? Xxx


----------



## rmsh1

Yep, 34 in Feb. The 35 guidelines scares me though, as it seems it all just gets harder, and I cant cope with it getting any harder :( 

AMH is not on my blood tests, maybe an OBGYN Has to order that? Not sure. 

I wonder what my next cycle will be like?


----------



## Rachel789

Nat and Bex-I feel the same way. Espcially what you said Nat about getting back to thinking about what I did before I was TTC. It is all that is on my mind now and I wish I could focus on something else. I feel like giving up a lot of days too. I had a talk with my DH a couple weeks ago and I decided that if the clomid doesnt get me O'ing this cycle by a decent time like CD 20ish then I am going to make an appointment with a FS and get further testing done and see what they can do for me. If after all that I am not pregnant still by early next year I am going to stop TTC. I will never prevent but I will let go and if it happens it does. I am going to move on though at that point and try to find joy in something else because this is too damn stressfull and there is no way I can go on like this much longer.


----------



## rmsh1

Diddums my doc says the day21 bloods are a guideline for people with "normal" cycles. For me, he said to get them done 7 days after I ovulate going by my chart. So use your chart and book in 7 days after you ovulate. If you do it sooner, your progesterone might seem lower than it should.

I know, this thread is full of us that dont know what our bodies are doing :wacko:


----------



## Diddums

Would any of you ladies consider adopting. Hubby and I have spoken about it and if we can't conceive we will adopt a baby. I know I've only been trying since January but I already feel like its never going to happen to me. I guess it's the not knowing whether I will ovulate or not :(


----------



## foquita

if the CD21 bloods are for your appointment i would still get them on CD21, because you want them to see that you don't have a normal cycle if you know what i mean :) 

thanks katya :hugs: i'm in glasgow! where they put minimal money into fertility treatments, i think we will get one shot at IVF. i don't know what to expect from my appointment at all which i think is why i am dreading it so much, my journey has been a bit of a disaster to be honest and i have no faith whatsoever in medical professionals :( i've had all the blood tests plus chlamydia etc, we've just got the SA to do on the 15th of june before the appointment. i wish it was here already so i could just get it over with! :( 

i definitely don't think they will tell you you're too fat for clomid :hugs:


----------



## rmsh1

Rachel789 said:


> Nat and Bex-I feel the same way. Espcially what you said Nat about getting back to thinking about what I did before I was TTC. It is all that is on my mind now and I wish I could focus on something else. I feel like giving up a lot of days too. I had a talk with my DH a couple weeks ago and I decided that if the clomid doesnt get me O'ing this cycle by a decent time like CD 20ish then I am going to make an appointment with a FS and get further testing done and see what they can do for me. If after all that I am not pregnant still by early next year I am going to stop TTC. I will never prevent but I will let go and if it happens it does. I am going to move on though at that point and try to find joy in something else because this is too damn stressfull and there is no way I can go on like this much longer.

I never thought I would want to give up! It caught me by surprise. I amnot ready to give up yet, but it scares me that I will

I need to set a long term goal like you I think, but right now I dont know when to stop. I think I want to get all testing done and go from there. I think I have to push my doctor for a referral now to an OBGYN, but he might want to wait until the blood results are in. I would like to see an OBGYN here in the UK before returning to NZ, and get as much testing done as possible. I will go through it all!


----------



## Diddums

Thanks Bex. I guess I will wait and see whether I ovulate. I guess if I don't ovulate between now and mid July I will just go get a blood test then see what the values are. 

The last two days my opk were stark white but today the test line has some colour in it so hoping this is a positive sign an I ovulate as normal on cd24 or earlier due to the soy x


----------



## foquita

rmsh1 said:


> Yep, 34 in Feb. The 35 guidelines scares me though, as it seems it all just gets harder, and I cant cope with it getting any harder :(
> 
> AMH is not on my blood tests, maybe an OBGYN Has to order that? Not sure.
> 
> I wonder what my next cycle will be like?

they will be more keen to help you after that point though, try and look at it that way :hugs: 

it'll be 28 days with O on CD14 :winkwink:



Rachel789 said:


> Nat and Bex-I feel the same way. Espcially what you said Nat about getting back to thinking about what I did before I was TTC. It is all that is on my mind now and I wish I could focus on something else. I feel like giving up a lot of days too. I had a talk with my DH a couple weeks ago and I decided that if the clomid doesnt get me O'ing this cycle by a decent time like CD 20ish then I am going to make an appointment with a FS and get further testing done and see what they can do for me. If after all that I am not pregnant still by early next year I am going to stop TTC. I will never prevent but I will let go and if it happens it does. I am going to move on though at that point and try to find joy in something else because this is too damn stressfull and there is no way I can go on like this much longer.

i am thinking about stopping in september, i am swinging between so many options right now :( i am so glad someone else can say that and just be rational, people think i am being really self-pitying when i say it but really i need a deadline so that i can draw a line under it and move on, i am just trying to be realistic. 

i'm starting uni in september (if i'm not pregnant) so really i feel like that is the ideal opportunity for me to move on from this and have a life without children :( but what if i regret it? i could keep trying while i'm at uni of course but i feel like i can't just keep going forever, i need to get pregnant or move on! 

i'm glad i'm not the only one who is feeling this :hugs:



Diddums said:


> Would any of you ladies consider adopting. Hubby and I have spoken about it and if we can't conceive we will adopt a baby. I know I've only been trying since January but I already feel like its never going to happen to me. I guess it's the not knowing whether I will ovulate or not :(

i would consider it but there's no way they would let us adopt as davie has a daughter that he has never met and will probably never meet so i don't think they would consider us :( it's so fucking shit having to deal with someone else's bad choices in life!


----------



## rmsh1

Diddums said:


> Thanks Bex. I guess I will wait and see whether I ovulate. I guess if I don't ovulate between now and mid July I will just go get a blood test then see what the values are.
> 
> The last two days my opk were stark white but today the test line has some colour in it so hoping this is a positive sign an I ovulate as normal on cd24 or earlier due to the soy x

Nat made a good point! It depends what they need to see, do they need to see you're not ovulating by CD21 or do they need to see what your hormone levels are like after you have actually ovulated? For me, they needed to see what my hormones were doing after I ovulate, as at that point I thought I was ovulating fine!

I hope the soy works for you!


----------



## rmsh1

Diddums said:


> Would any of you ladies consider adopting. Hubby and I have spoken about it and if we can't conceive we will adopt a baby. I know I've only been trying since January but I already feel like its never going to happen to me. I guess it's the not knowing whether I will ovulate or not :(

OH and I briefly spoke about this and his initial reaction is no :( He doesn't think he would see an adopted child as his own. I think it is too early for him to really consider it properly, but that is his gut feeling. I would consider it, definitely! I dont mind where our child comes from, so long as it is ours


----------



## Diddums

Hmm I will ask my dr next Wednesday as I'm going in to discuss the SA and how it needs to be done etc and getting all the paper work for my blood tests etc.


----------



## Rachel789

Nat-I agree about having a deadline it almost makes me feel better. I need to mentally have a game plan for what I want to do with my life if I can't get pregnant. DH and I also talked about selling our house and downsizing so we can afford to buy something closer to the beach and just live that life style if I can't have kids. I just want to be happy again :(


----------



## Diddums

Thats exactly how I feel Bex. I really want children but if I can't have my own hubby and I would both like to adopt :)


----------



## Rachel789

As for the adoption thing I don't think that is a route DH and I want to go. It may sound selfish and even kind of weird because of how obsessed I am with having kids at this point in my life but up until about 1.5 years ago I was even unsure I wanted to have children. I just think how big of a change it would be in my life scared myself as well as DH. But all of the sudden one day I just knew I had to have kids. I really want to be able to have my own children and share that with DH-I just don't have the desire to adopt but I can completely understand why people would adopt and I think it is a wonderful thing. :)


----------



## foquita

Rachel789 said:


> Nat-I agree about having a deadline it almost makes me feel better. I need to mentally have a game plan for what I want to do with my life if I can't get pregnant. DH and I also talked about selling our house and downsizing so we can afford to buy something closer to the beach and just live that life style if I can't have kids. I just want to be happy again :(

i need to mentally have a game plan for everything, i hate not having a plan and i am hating not being in control! i think we are similar here because we want to eventually get a house in the country and have a veg garden and live a really chilled out life :) 

i just want to be happy too and feel like a full person again :( being realistic about it makes me feel better but it's hard to let go :( when i try to speak to davie about it he gives me into trouble for being negative and for trying to be in control of something that i can't control, he tells me i'm being silly when i want to have a deadline and things like that.


----------



## Rachel789

I am a major control freak too! That is why this whole TTC process drives me mad because I feel like I have NO control over it. This is the most frustrating thing I have ever dealt with. DH thinks I need to chill too and just take things day by day but of course I am always obsessed with every little thing :dohh:


----------



## foquita

SAME! what star sign are you? (sad i know :haha:) 

what star sign is everyone? :blush:


----------



## Rachel789

I'm a Libra-what are you?


----------



## MommyDream

Pisces!


----------



## cmwilson

Leo (Rawr! :winkwink:)


----------



## mrsc81

:hugs: Alot of us are feeling hopeless and down at the moment

When i saw my gp couple of weeks ago she said are you still trying to get pregnant i said yes but not alot happening there.. she just carried on talking about something else :growlmad:

I personally wouldnt adopt and i dont think i would go as far as ivf, but unless im put in that situation i guess you can never really be sure. 
Like rachel i have been unsure about having kids, we did start ttc in 2009, then after a few months i gave up, i think we may have tried for a few months another time, maybe 2010, but i was never really 100% and dh never expressed an interest. Ive really grown up in the almost 5 yrs since weve been married and when i turned 30 last year i really started to question if it was something i wanted. Im really ready now and dh is too, after 14yrs as a twosome, were ready for our own family.

Im a taurus :thumbup:


----------



## bnporter81

I'm a crabby Cancer:haha:


----------



## bnporter81

So sorry to hear that many of you are feeling down and depressed:hugs::hugs:

I've had a rough time with it all myself. Mine is a little different...DH and I have been arguing because I don't feel like we're BD'ing enough. I have tried telling him so, so many times that with my cycles like this, it's so important for us to BD about every other day...at least every few days. He always says "I know" and "you've already told me this". It's true, I've been saying it since we started TTC about 8 months ago. I just feel like if it really mattered to him he would want to BD more so we had a better chance each cycle. After all of that, of course it puts us in an argument....but on the other hand, if I were to say nothing then I don't feel there'd be any change so I just feel like no matter what I do or say (or don't do or say)it's not going to happen if we don't start doing it more. I feel like I'm doing things all day, everyday to try to help things along. I temp, use my CBEFM, do OPKs, take different supplements/vitamins, drinking 2 cups of the fertility tea a day, and here lately I've started taking the guafinesin for my CM. I'm doing all this and I just ask for him to have sex with me 2 or 3 times a week:growlmad:I get so frustrated that he makes it out like I'm asking soooo much from him.

Okay, so there's my bitching for the day, LOL:haha:

Think I'll go and read some more of my 50 shades and live vicariously through Ana:dohh::haha::sex::holly:


----------



## Diddums

I'm a cancer :)

Sorry to hear about our argument Beth. I don't think men appreciate how much we women go through. Hubby had a little moan about the SA and I said to him at least you're not the woman with endless blood tests and swabs etc.


----------



## rmsh1

I am aquarius.

I entered light into FF for my flow today and yep, new cycle started. So I had a 27 day anovulatory cycle

Sorry bout your arguing Bethany. My OH seems to appreciate the things I do that he doesn't. I am starting fertility tea too, that Nat kindly sent me. I take cough medicine around O time, I take expensive prenatals, temp and use OPKs. And now I am having bloods drawn and who knows what in the future

I have to try to speak to my doctor today and see if I cant get my day three bloods done tomorrow on day 2, and see if I can get my thyroid tests in there too.

This doesn't feel like a real AF, which does not give me much hope for this cycle as it does not feel like my lining is really shedding. TMI but the light flow is just brown, no bright red to it at all. My AFs normally start quite heavy, and bright red. So this is something else. I wonder if I should make yesterday light flow too, rather than spotting and watery??


----------



## Diddums

Bex sounds like what my AF was like after my annovulatory cycle. Browny/red heavy spottin with a couple days of very light pink flow. I guess it's firstly normal if you don't ovulate? At least it was a short annovulatory cycle :) xxx


----------



## rmsh1

Diddums said:


> Bex sounds like what my AF was like after my annovulatory cycle. Browny/red heavy spottin with a couple days of very light pink flow. I guess it's firstly normal if you don't ovulate? At least it was a short annovulatory cycle :) xxx

I know Katya, this is the only blessing I can see in it all. i am really upset that yet again my cycles have cut back my chances of conceiving, but I am grateful it was short. i know it could have dragged on for a long time. I can only hope now that this anovulatory was a boost to restart my cycles being regular, and that this is not something that is going to keep occurring now


----------



## bnporter81

Bex, I know it must be so frustrating:hugs:Hopefully you can talk to you doctor today about the bloodwork and be able to mention about the abnormal flow and get their take on it. I hope you get some answers soon and that this won't have been any kind of setback for you:flower:

AFM, huge temp drop today....not sure what all that is about


----------



## rmsh1

I spoke with a doctor that didn't actually follow what i was trying to say! So frustrating. She was going on about day 21 bloods blah blah blah. I finally managed to just ask her if I could get my day 3 bloods tomorrow (she did not understand what i was trying to say about an anovulatory cycle) and add on the TSH checks. She said she would put a note in the system to test thyrdoid function as well. So I am just going to take both blood work sheets tomorrow, and see what they will test with both. Then maybe I can get a new sheets just to check progesterone if I ever ovulate again 

We will see!


----------



## rmsh1

Maybe the temp drop means you are about to ovulate??


----------



## bnporter81

Bex, good luck with it, hon. Hope you get some good results back!:thumbup:

Thanks...maybe so...I just don't know anymore. My OPKs have stayed pretty dark now for the last 3 days, but my stupid CBEFM is still at a low level. It's never worked right for me, though, so I don't really rely on it very much. Even when I was about to O. I've never gotten more than a high reading:dohh:I'd be so happy to even ovulate somewhere around CD 20-something this time. I hate the waiting game:coffee:


----------



## seabean

Sorry some of us have been feeling a bit blue. I am also a bit of a control freak. On top of that, I'm very analytical and do medical research for a living, so for me to have a health issue and *A)* not even really know what the problem is and *B) *not have a clue as to how to go about fixing it, just completely makes me go nuts sometimes. I completely understand how you feel! We haven't reached the point of giving up, but my hubby has been saying if we can't have kids we'll just keep collecting french bulldogs (we already have one :)) and live a life free to travel wherever and whenever we choose. Sound fabulous, but sad (and expensive). It helps that he tries to be positive I guess. I have no idea how far we'll go trying w/ fertility treatments, adoption, etc. I guess time will tell. 

ANYWAY, I am a Pisces! I like long walks on the beach, pina colladas, and getting caught in the rain. :haha:

My temps have never been so consistent. I hope this is a good thing!


----------



## seabean

Bex - I agree w/ what others said yesterday, that your CD 21 blood depends on what you want to assess. If you know you ovulate, then CD21 blood (or 7 days after whenever you really ovulate) is to check that your progesterone levels are high enough. If you don't know whether you are even ovulating, then progesterone levels should just be done at CD21, and if they are very low (<5) that indicates no ovulation, and if they are anywhere like >10, then you probably ovulated. So if they just want to see whether you are ovulating or not, then I would get them on CD21 no matter what. Good luck w/ your TSH and CD3 tests! Sorry your Dr wasn't very cooperative. For an anovulatory cycle though, you are lucky it was so short! Mine took 90 days to get AF the one time I let it go! :wacko:

Bethany - I struggled a while ago w/ getting my hubby to BD regularly, and eventually I just stopped even bringing it up b/c I realized we were BDing even LESS b/c he felt so nagged and pressured. I know you feel like you might not end up doing it at all if you don't mention it, but maybe try a week w/o telling him and see if it takes some of the pressure off? Or now that your reading 50 shades, you'll have a totally different motivation for BD-ing and it'll be fine with him if it's not baby-related pressure? :laugh2: ;)

Nat - big hugs...cheer up and remember to live in the moment too! It's good to set goals, deadlines, etc, but don't focus too much on the long run. :hugs: Today is good too!


----------



## rmsh1

seabean said:


> Sorry some of us have been feeling a bit blue. I am also a bit of a control freak. On top of that, I'm very analytical and do medical research for a living, so for me to have a health issue and *A)* not even really know what the problem is and *B) *not have a clue as to how to go about fixing it, just completely makes me go nuts sometimes. I completely understand how you feel! We haven't reached the point of giving up, but my hubby has been saying if we can't have kids we'll just keep collecting french bulldogs (we already have one :)) and live a life free to travel wherever and whenever we choose. Sound fabulous, but sad (and expensive). It helps that he tries to be positive I guess. I have no idea how far we'll go trying w/ fertility treatments, adoption, etc. I guess time will tell.
> 
> ANYWAY, I am a Pisces! I like long walks on the beach, pina colladas, and getting caught in the rain. :haha:
> 
> My temps have never been so consistent. I hope this is a good thing!

Ohhh i work in medical research too! So i too try to figure everything out, but it just doesn't work :(


----------



## rmsh1

My original purpose of the post-o bloods was to check my progesterone levels. I knew I was ovulating, and my doctor was happy to see my charts and that they showed ovulation. He just wanted to see the actual levels. So I will wait on those, rather than get bloods done on d21. Once I have all bloods done, I will go back to the doctor, with OH, and discuss what is next. I would like a referral to an OBGYN, but will see what happens


----------



## Rachel789

:hugs: to all! Everyone in this thread is amazing and it is so nice we can all be here for each other :) 

We all have our down days-I think I have been a little more down lately because it has been cloudy and rainy for days now (which is very unusual for florida) So the lack of sunshine and the crappy weather is not helping :growlmad:

Bethany-I hope that temp drop means something good is happening! How is your cm looking?

Bex-As the others said it sucks you had to have an anov cycle but at least is wasn't long and drug out.

Dee-your temps are really nice and steady so far-hopefully that is a good sign :thumbup:

I am still feeling a bit negative. I know that side effects or lack of don't determine if the clomid will work but I really just have a bad feeling since I have not felt much. I don't see anything happening yet cm wise and my opk was negative yesterday. I know it is still early but I just have a bad feeling my scan won't go well tomorrow. I really hope I am wrong-I am so nervous I don't think I can take anymore bad news :(


----------



## MommyDream

Incoming long post... hehehe

Bex - sorry about the ridiculous doctors. I hate when mine forget my details or can't understand what I'm saying. That's there JOB. I wish they would all get with the program!

Bethany - I hope your temp drop means o is on the way! Fingers crossed for you hun!

Dee - dog collection sounds wonderful!!! We have a cat, but we will for sure get a dog if we can't have babies. 

I haven't give adoption a whole lot of thought... I'd probably consider surrogate before that... maybe with DH's sperm?? 

This next part is a copy & paste from my journal :)
Ok my update from the doctor: My little follie is still only 1.8. They were hoping to see it grow to around 2.0 so they didn't give me the HCG shot. They wanted me to come back tomorrow morning (only had appts available after 9:00am) but since I have training sessions starting at 9, I said that wouldn't work. 

The nurse is going to call me today once my blood results are back. She gave me an Ovidrel shot to take with me (she said it's virtually the same as the HCG shot). If I haven't "surged", she says she will tell me when to take the shot - maybe tonight or tomorrow. I asked what surged meant because I only half knew and she said that meant the egg would be releasing. I still have a few questions though.... eeek

Does anyone know how quickly ovulation occurs after you surge?
What happens if I ovulate when my follicle is still small? Is that bad?
Does the Ovidrel have any side effects?
Am I going to faint giving myself a needle?
Will I be able to do any work today????? I want to tell all my coworkers - to explain my constant distraction.... hahahhaha

Anyway, now I'm majorly concerned that we didn't BD last night... I told DH everything and he says if I'm surging he will come home early from work... LOL!!!


----------



## MommyDream

Oh and Rachel - cd 13 is still early!! I didn't o until 17 on clomid the second round...!! There's hope :)


----------



## raventtc

:hugs: to everyone!! everyone gets down, and i know that i have thought long and hard about things and my cut off was 30 but that came and went, i am just worried that age will play a huge part in this whole ttc jorney. I don't want to be to old to enjoy life with another little one and i don't want a huge gap in ages of my kids now...but if i set my cut off at 35 my oldest will be 16 is that too much of a gap?? in my mind yes....?? I guess i am trying really hard to not think to hard about things and enjoy the life i have now... :hugs:

i am a sagittarius


----------



## seabean

@MD 

Does anyone know how quickly ovulation occurs after you surge? As in LH surge? Supposedly 12-36 hours, but I'm sure that varies a bit
What happens if I ovulate when my follicle is still small? Is that bad? I think the concern would more be that you don't ovulate at all if it's too small. I think if the egg actually releases it would be good...but maybe the empty follicle would be a little too immature to do it's job (secrete progesterone, etc)? I think if you actually O though, it should be fine!
Does the Ovidrel have any side effects? :shrug:
Am I going to faint giving myself a needle? :pop::shock:
Will I be able to do any work today????? I want to tell all my coworkers - to explain my constant distraction.... I know I wouldn't be able to!


@Natalie - So when are you going to interpret our astrological signs for us?! What does mine mean!? :jo:


----------



## seabean

rmsh1 said:


> seabean said:
> 
> 
> Sorry some of us have been feeling a bit blue. I am also a bit of a control freak. On top of that, I'm very analytical and do medical research for a living, so for me to have a health issue and *A)* not even really know what the problem is and *B) *not have a clue as to how to go about fixing it, just completely makes me go nuts sometimes. I completely understand how you feel! We haven't reached the point of giving up, but my hubby has been saying if we can't have kids we'll just keep collecting french bulldogs (we already have one :)) and live a life free to travel wherever and whenever we choose. Sound fabulous, but sad (and expensive). It helps that he tries to be positive I guess. I have no idea how far we'll go trying w/ fertility treatments, adoption, etc. I guess time will tell.
> 
> ANYWAY, I am a Pisces! I like long walks on the beach, pina colladas, and getting caught in the rain. :haha:
> 
> My temps have never been so consistent. I hope this is a good thing!
> 
> Ohhh i work in medical research too! So i too try to figure everything out, but it just doesn't work :(Click to expand...

What research do you do!!


----------



## rmsh1

seabean said:


> rmsh1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seabean said:
> 
> 
> Sorry some of us have been feeling a bit blue. I am also a bit of a control freak. On top of that, I'm very analytical and do medical research for a living, so for me to have a health issue and *A)* not even really know what the problem is and *B) *not have a clue as to how to go about fixing it, just completely makes me go nuts sometimes. I completely understand how you feel! We haven't reached the point of giving up, but my hubby has been saying if we can't have kids we'll just keep collecting french bulldogs (we already have one :)) and live a life free to travel wherever and whenever we choose. Sound fabulous, but sad (and expensive). It helps that he tries to be positive I guess. I have no idea how far we'll go trying w/ fertility treatments, adoption, etc. I guess time will tell.
> 
> ANYWAY, I am a Pisces! I like long walks on the beach, pina colladas, and getting caught in the rain. :haha:
> 
> My temps have never been so consistent. I hope this is a good thing!
> 
> Ohhh i work in medical research too! So i too try to figure everything out, but it just doesn't work :(Click to expand...
> 
> What research do you do!!Click to expand...

We are looking into Crohn's disease. lots of molecular bio. What do you do???


----------



## seabean

Interesting! I am an epidemiologist, and I study gestational diabetes, and other long-term outcomes related to obesity (type 2 diabetes, heart disease). No molecular biology, more population science, lifestyle factors, nutrition, etc.


----------



## MommyDream

Thanks for the response Dee!!

I've had some feedback on my journal too - turns out I didn't surge and I'm giving myself the needle tomorrow AM!! I am terrified!! eeeeeek.... then it will be BD city all weekend. LOL


----------



## bnporter81

Lots of baby dust to you this weekend, Lil:dust::sex::spermy:


----------



## rmsh1

seabean said:


> Interesting! I am an epidemiologist, and I study gestational diabetes, and other long-term outcomes related to obesity (type 2 diabetes, heart disease). No molecular biology, more population science, lifestyle factors, nutrition, etc.

Ohhh that would be interesting too! I worked in an obesity-related lab for years, we were looking at a particular gene known to cause morbid obesity

Who knows what I will be doing when I return to NZ


----------



## rmsh1

MommyDream said:


> Thanks for the response Dee!!
> 
> I've had some feedback on my journal too - turns out I didn't surge and I'm giving myself the needle tomorrow AM!! I am terrified!! eeeeeek.... then it will be BD city all weekend. LOL

Ouch where do you have to inject yourself?? I give blood a lot in my lab, as a healthy control, so I am getting quite good with needles (not sticking myeslf though!)


----------



## MommyDream

It's in my tummy! I'm supposed to pinch the fat (kind of like a caliper test) and stab myself... lol....Gahh! I am scared but will let you all know how it goes....


----------



## foquita

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: to everyone :hugs: i think we are all going to get our bfps at the same time :rofl: this thread is lucky for some people, a couple of times someone has started posting in here and then got their bfp and they disappear! just not for us regulars :( 

i am always on this website checking my star sign with my future child's, it was so exciting actually ovulating and having a potential due date to search :rofl: https://www.babycentre.co.uk/horoscopes/?intcmp=lnav_fav_horoscopes

now i have become obsessed with chinese zodiac and checking my compatibility with everyone i know :haha: www.somebodytolove.com i'm an aquarius fire hare :coolio:

i know it's sad but i have to do something in work all day long :laugh2:


----------



## rmsh1

MommyDream said:


> It's in my tummy! I'm supposed to pinch the fat (kind of like a caliper test) and stab myself... lol....Gahh! I am scared but will let you all know how it goes....

Isn't that one of the common places diabetics have to inject themselves? I am sure it will be fine, diabetics do it all the time

Good luck!


----------



## Rachel789

Lil-Good luck with the injection. I am sure it will be fine and that it will be easy. If it wasn't they wouldn't be sending it home for you to do on your own. Does the injection they give you are the office hurt? Is that in your stomach too?

Dee, Bex-I am so jealous of your jobs! I strongly considered going back to school to get a degree in biology. I would love to do something like that for a living but the thought of going back to school scares me because I hated being in school and it would take me a long time because I would have to do it part time.


----------



## Diddums

Good luck Lil hope you don't have any problems with the injection. Let us know how you do and I hope you ovulate soon!

I'm a neuroscientist and researching Alzheimer's disease :)

My opk have been getting slightly darker over the last few days sink hope that's positive. I also have partial ferning. The one advantage of having microscopes in the lab I can test ferning whenever I want lol


----------



## MommyDream

Thanks ladies! I'm so lucky to have you all rooting for me! 

The shots I've had in the clinic so far were just those for bloodwork and one hcg last cycle.. The bloodwork are in my arm and the hcg was in my caboose! Fun times :)

Now, I don't want to sound silly... But what's fearing and how do you test it?


----------



## Diddums

Ferning is the pattern your saliva makes when dried on a glass slide and viewed under a microscope. When not fertile the saliva dried as dots. Just before ovulation the saliva crystallises in a typical patter that looks like a fern leaf. It's basically an opk for saliva lol


----------



## MommyDream

Cool! If I worked in a lab, I'd do that test everyday! I love adding things to fertility friend. :)


----------



## seabean

diddums - very cool about your ferning! hopefully this is your body gearing up to O. i was a psychology major in undergrad, loved it!
md - good luck w/ the shot. i don't know if I could do that on my own! :shy: it is similar to insulin for diabetes though. 
rachel - i spent way way too long in school too, and it was full time! :wacko: i am definitely a science nerd though.

nat - i agree that there hasn't been a bfp on here from a regular in a while. we are certainly due soon! i used to read my horoscope in the newspaper once in a while. it always seemed right on! but then again, how can 1 in every 12 people have the exact same fortune? :haha: i guess i couldn't hurt at this point!


----------



## rmsh1

Diddums said:


> Good luck Lil hope you don't have any problems with the injection. Let us know how you do and I hope you ovulate soon!
> 
> I'm a neuroscientist and researching Alzheimer's disease :)
> 
> My opk have been getting slightly darker over the last few days sink hope that's positive. I also have partial ferning. The one advantage of having microscopes in the lab I can test ferning whenever I want lol

Wow lots of scientists in this thread! Neuroscience huh? I Never was too good and remembering all the different parts of the brain. Genetics and DNA is stuff is what my brain likes! I am definitely a science nerd too Dee! Could never have done anything else. I studied 5 years at uni Rachel, and got Masters. I will never go back, so no PhD for me!

And yes to the microscopes in the lab! I stupidly bought an ovulation microscope, but I use the scopes at work now, just take some slides home to use here, and look at them at work :haha: But since I started doing that, I have not ovulated, so will be interesting to see when I do. I get partial ferns quite often though, so maybe it doesn't work so well for me


----------



## rmsh1

Good luck at the scan today Rachel!

I get to go into work late today as I am having my blood taken at 9.30am. It is POURING outside, I want to stay home :rain:


----------



## foquita

good luck at the scan rach! :hugs: 

I have job envy of you all! I work in a call centre :wacko: :haha:


----------



## foquita

the weather is shit here too bex :( good luck getting your bloods done, you wont need it though because youre such a dab hand at giving blood :) 

ohhhh I forgot to say, i ordered the three 50 shades books!!!! :D


----------



## rmsh1

So what am I doing while I want to go to the clinic? Googling stupid anovulation! Grrrrr. Yes it can happen normally for everyone once or twice a year, but combined with my irregular cycles, I really could have PCOS. I am wondering if my first 6 regular cycles were because I had been on bc and any cysts I might have had, had shrunk, and now they are growing again. I know I dont know anything yet, but this anovulatory cycle just adds more weight to the fact something is wrong.

I dont want to just wait and see what this cycle does, I want to get some help! Now! 

Rant over


----------



## foquita

it could be that, you should speak to them when you are in today getting bloods done. they're not testing LH are they? or is it FSH they're not testing? stay away from google! :haha:


----------



## rmsh1

foquita said:


> it could be that, you should speak to them when you are in today getting bloods done. they're not testing LH are they? or is it FSH they're not testing? stay away from google! :haha:

I am only seeing a nurse today, and they are testing FSH, but not LH. I read that you only get an AF after an anovulatory cycle if your oestrogen levels plunge, so not sure if today is a "true" Day 3, or just a continuation of my last cycle?? I dont know!

"Anovulation means that a woman is not ovulating - not releasing an egg each month. Just because a woman can have "bleeding" each month does not necessarily mean that she is ovulating. In anovulation, if bleeding occurs at the same time each month (making you think it is menstruation) it is actually break-through bleeding caused by low estrogen. Most women will have no bleeding. "

I might see if she can add LH on there, but probably not since I think the doctor has to be the one to say what gets tested.


----------



## bnporter81

Bex, hope the bloodwork went well and you get back some good results!:hugs: As far as the BC goes, that very well could be what happened. I wasn't taking the combination pill, but the mini pill...it is still supposed to prevent ovulation the majority of the time. Anyway, I had very, very normal cycles the first 4 months after I stopped taking it and then it all went to crap starting my October cycle:wacko:So that's probably what happened with me, too.

Rachel, good luck today at your scan today...hope they see lots of maturing follies:thumbup:

Lil, thinking of you and your shot. Let us know it went

Nat, oooooh, you'll love reading it, I believe! I'm already about halfway done...on chapter 17, LOL. I just got it less than a week ago, but I can't put my kindle down. It's not one of those romance novels where you just have a love scene every now and then...it's practically all the time:haha:I've already decided I'm going to have to get the next one in the series! I even found myself asking DH yesterday when he woke up if he wanted me to do certain "things" to him:haha:He just gave me this weird look and said, "you're silly".:dohh:I wasn't trying to be silly, I was trying to be sexy!

Caroline, how is the clomid going so far? Anything new?


----------



## Rachel789

I hope everyone is doing well today!

Bex-I hope the bloodwork appt went well and you are on your way to some answers. You may be right about the BCP temporarily helping your cycles because honestly aside from that weird cycle I just had where I o'ed on CD 7 which I just think was my body being confused because of the provera, my cycles got longer and longer after stopping bcp. I hope you get some more insight since you are getting bloodwork done :hugs:

Lil-How'd the injection go?

Caroline-You feeling anything so far from the higher clomid dose? When is your scan?

Bethany-Any signs of O yet?


----------



## Rachel789

I am leaving in a couple hours for my scan but I really have a bad feeling I am going to get bad news :cry: I am just so incredibly sick of disappointment that I don't even want to go to this scan just to hear it didn't work-I will be devastated. I have zero signs of o coming in the next few days-I feel no ovary pains or cramps and haven't felt anything going on there in days and my cm is still non fertile. :(


----------



## rmsh1

I hope it is all fine Rachel :hugs:

I saw the nurse this morning and she took bloods for everything except progesterone, and gave me a new sheet for the progesterone if I ever ovulate again. So that is that taken care of. i can phone for results in a week.

I am in limbo now, with no clue what will happen next


----------



## Rachel789

Bex-I hope you get the results asap and get the help you need-hopefully it is an easy fix. 

I am even more depressed right now, I just got off the phone with my insurance company and confirmed what I was suspicious of in the first place when the pharmacy told me clomid wasn't covered. I confirmed that fertility treatments are not covered on my insurance. They said I can see a FS and get testing done and basic treatments would be covered like BCP (I am like what the hell will that crap do for me?) but nothing like clomid or IUIs or injectibles are covered. So now if my appt goes poorly today I will be even more depressed :( I don't even see the point in going to a FS to get testing done if I can't afford to get the treatments. I HATE MY INSURANCE What am I even paying for? We spend soooooo much money on it and it doesn't even cover what I need. I mean isn't the point of insurance to cover unforseen health issues which is what I am experiencing?


----------



## bnporter81

Rachel, I'm so sorry about your insurance. Our health care system is just crap for the most part, I believe. My husband had excellent health insurance about 5 years ago and the last 2 or 3 years now we are paying SOO much more and the new plan is just messed up. I'm very thankful to have the insurance we do because I know so many people don't have anything, but still it's frustrating feeling like you're paying so much and aren't able to use it like you need.:wacko:

I hope your scan goes well, Rachel. Try to stay positive:hugs:

I've had small amounts of watery CM every few days...I had a little bit about an hour ago....but my OPKs are doing their usual thing. Getting almost positive and then getting light again.:growlmad:I'm starting to get frustrated with this cycle, but I keep trying to tell myself that it could turn positive any time and I can still end up with a half-way normal cycle:wacko:Nothing else I can do, really:shrug:


----------



## MommyDream

Hey ladies! Did the shot! Pretty crazy giving myself a needle! I have a super busy day here but Ill write a better update soon.


----------



## cmwilson

Hi ladies! I'm finally checking in, I can't seem to tear myself away from Fifty Shades. :blush: I pounced on DH last night and his exact words this morning were, "that was some serious doing it last night." :haha:

Bex - I hope you get your answers soon from your bloodwork. Did you have regular cycles before going on the pill? Just curious. :shrug:

Lil - Glad the shot went well! Keep us updated and catch that eggy!!

Rachel - I'm sorry you aren't feeling positive that they will see anything on your scan. I think you are going to have some follies. You ovulated last cycle so you obviously can ovulate so I think it'll happen this time. :hugs: I'll be thinking about you. Let us know how it goes.

Bethany - I'm sorry your body is keeping you guessing again. The cm sounds promising so hopefully you'll O soon!

Nat - Are you getting more excited about your appointment? How did soy go this time around?

AFM - I took my last (probably ever) Clomid last night. I haven't really felt any side effects, maybe some hot flashes but I could have imagined them. I have my scan on Wednesday but I'm pretty sure they won't see anything. I just don't think the Clomid is able to trick my brain. Stupid brain!:growlmad: I'm trying to continue to be relaxed about it. The hard part will be when I have to take birth control for three weeks before starting injectables. That is going to drrrraaaagggg! Anyway, hope this forum gets some good luck soon and the bfps start rolling in! :thumbup:


----------



## Rachel789

I can't even believe that I am coming back with good news!! I am still in shock I really didn't think it was going to go well. She found 8, 9 mm follies in one ovary but the other had a follie that was 14 mm. She said I will likely O on Sunday or Monday as they grow 2 mm per day on average and you typically O when they get to 18-20 mm. She said if I don't get pregnant this cycle we will stick with the 100 mg again for the next. I am so relieved and so happy! I went out and bought extended release mucinex because I haven't seen any fertile cm and I feel a little dryer than usual. So I am going to take that for the next few days and use preseed when we BD. 

:wohoo: :happydance: :yipee::headspin:

Also the good news is I shouldn't have to worry about having twins :oneofeach: this cycle because it looks like there is just one dominant follicle. She said it is possilbe that the 8, 9 mm will stick around if I have a next cycle and will do something. I guess that must be what happened when I o'ed early last cycle, I must have had a follicle that stuck around and was already a decent size.


----------



## bnporter81

Rachel, that's great news!:happydance:So happy for you:hugs: I bet you'll get your BFP really soon:thumbup:


----------



## rmsh1

Caroline, I completely forget, do you know why you are not ovulating? Have the doctors found a reason?

I was on bc pretty much since I started getting AF. I think I might have had a year and a half of AF's before going on bc (Silly me got involved with a boy while very young). And from what I remember, my cycles WERE regular. I got AF about every 36 days. Is PCOS something you can get later in life, not right away? I am finding myself hoping it is my thyroid causing my issues, as that is a far easier fix.

I made some decisions today too, when I got home and found a letter with my thyroid ultrasound for June 20th. I am going to see what my bloods say next week, and if everything is normal, I am going to give my body until around CD30 to ovulate, and if no ovulation, I am going to start vitex. I cannot sit by and not doing anything anymore. So far I have not done anything to try to make myself ovulate. I am realising it is highly unlikely that I will get to see a fs while here in the UK. I have not been referred yet and there will be a bit of a waiting list. I will have to see a GP ASAP when we return to NZ and get on a waiting list. So I will have to do what I can do by myself for the next few months I think, and not rely on getting any professional treatment. We will get OHs SA done here though as that can be done easily and wont cost us.

For now, I am drinking fertility tea (and I bought more Nat!) and that has low doses of agnus castus in it.

I may also have to start putting money aside for expensive treatment in NZ too, once we both find work. I looked up things like IVF in NZ, and that costs $10000 per treatment. Ouch! Not even sure we would go that route unfortunately.

Oh and we booked our next holiday! Off to Berlin from June 21st for 5 days. Luckily my ultrasound is the day before! I wish I could ask them to do a sneaky ovarian ultrasound while there.....


----------



## rmsh1

Yay Rachel, congrats on just one, great looking follicle! Time to get BDing


----------



## Diddums

Yay Rachel! SO happy ou have a maturing follicle! Get BDing and hopefully you will pop over the weekend and get your bfp at the end of June!


----------



## cmwilson

Yay Rachel! I knew it! So happy for you! Hope this is it for you! :happydance:

Bex - The doc tells me I have PCO but before the pill I had regular cycles and this may be tmi but I know I ovulated before the pill because I used to have major eggwhite cm. I know some have said that the pill can't cause PCO but I know I was normal before which makes it more frustrating. I don't know, my body is really slow, I take forever to heal so I'm just hoping that maybe my body is just really slow after coming off the pill and because I am having really long annov. cycles I'm developing cyst which make it look like I have PCO when I don't. I don't know, just confused. :wacko:


----------



## rmsh1

I wish I knew what my problem was. I guess time will tell, I just need some patience as it is all going to take time, sadly. 

I hope this 150mg clomid works for you :hugs:


----------



## cmwilson

Ok ladies I have a tmi question so prepare yourself...

So as you know I have become obsessed with reading Fifty Shades of Grey and as a result I am walking around in a constant state of "turned on-ness." :haha: So my question is, does your arousal wetness (sorry :blush:) have the same qualities as EWCM, like being stretchy? I just checked my cm and I had some big stretchy pieces. Just wanted to see if you knew. Sorry for the tmi, but if I can't ask you ladies, who can I ask?! :shrug:


----------



## MommyDream

Bethany - lol! I love that you've been asking DH if he wants you to do stuff...hahaha. When I read the first book I think my DH was also wondering what had gotten into me!

Rachel - hooray for follies!! We'll be o'ing around the same time!

Bex - when do you move back? I hope you can get on a list quickly!

I'm normally modest, I promise, but today I am so freaking proud of myself for giving myself a needle. I just pulled up my shirt, pinched me some tummy, wiped with alcohol and jabbed it in... Lol. I don't know what I was thinking, but I originally thought way more of the needle would go into me... It was really just the tip!

Now I have my positive opk as a result... Welcome to BD weekend... Lol!


----------



## MommyDream

Caroline - love it! Go 50 shades! As for your question: I have never noticed stretchy arousal cm...


----------



## cmwilson

Haha heck yeah 50 shades! :happydance:Hmm well maybe the stretchy cm is a good sign. We shall see! Thanks!!


----------



## rmsh1

I get stretchy cm from arousal :shy: 

I have read it does not have the same qualities as EWCM, and you are not meant to check for EWCM when aroused as it is different, but appears the same.

I may seriously have to check out these books.....

MD we return to NZ in October, I just think it is too soon to expect any treatment here in the uk, unfortunately


----------



## cmwilson

Thanks Bex! That's probably what it is. I need to take break from reading to calm myself down! :haha:


----------



## bnporter81

Caroline, I don't think arousal fluid would have quite the same consistency. I'm not really sure but I think EWCM would probably be a little thicker and stretchier maybe?:shrug: Don't read the book for a few hours and see what it looks like:thumbup: Have you done an OPK lately?


----------



## bnporter81

Yes,Bex...check them out:thumbup:I think it's giving me a new sense of braveness:haha:


----------



## rmsh1

OK I bought the first book, on my Kindle. Have to finish what I am reading at the moment before I start it

I "think" arousal fluid comes from the vagina, where as EWCM comes from the cervix. I could be wrong....


----------



## cmwilson

bnporter81 said:


> Caroline, I don't think arousal fluid would have quite the same consistency. I'm not really sure but I think EWCM would probably be a little thicker and stretchier maybe?:shrug: Don't read the book for a few hours and see what it looks like:thumbup: Have you done an OPK lately?

So hard not to read! Hehe I haven't done any opks yet because I think Clomid can cause false positive up to three days after taking it. Ill start opks on Monday on CD 11.


----------



## bnporter81

I hear ya, Caroline...it is hard not to read! I'm on chapter 17 already and it usually takes me a while to get through a book. In regards to not doing an OPK yet...it might not hurt to get in some BD'ing just in case. I'm sure you have been though since you're reading 50 shades:haha:

Bex, that sounds right...makes sense!:thumbup:

Hope you enjoy the book:winkwink:


----------



## foquita

bnporter81 said:


> Bex, hope the bloodwork went well and you get back some good results!:hugs: As far as the BC goes, that very well could be what happened. I wasn't taking the combination pill, but the mini pill...it is still supposed to prevent ovulation the majority of the time. Anyway, I had very, very normal cycles the first 4 months after I stopped taking it and then it all went to crap starting my October cycle:wacko:So that's probably what happened with me, too.
> 
> Rachel, good luck today at your scan today...hope they see lots of maturing follies:thumbup:
> 
> Lil, thinking of you and your shot. Let us know it went
> 
> Nat, oooooh, you'll love reading it, I believe! I'm already about halfway done...on chapter 17, LOL. I just got it less than a week ago, but I can't put my kindle down. It's not one of those romance novels where you just have a love scene every now and then...it's practically all the time:haha:I've already decided I'm going to have to get the next one in the series! I even found myself asking DH yesterday when he woke up if he wanted me to do certain "things" to him:haha:He just gave me this weird look and said, "you're silly".:dohh:I wasn't trying to be silly, I was trying to be sexy!
> 
> Caroline, how is the clomid going so far? Anything new?

:rofl: i want to know what these 'things' are! i can't wait to find out! :haha: 

watery cm sounds like a good sign :happydance:



rmsh1 said:


> I hope it is all fine Rachel :hugs:
> 
> I saw the nurse this morning and she took bloods for everything except progesterone, and gave me a new sheet for the progesterone if I ever ovulate again. So that is that taken care of. i can phone for results in a week.
> 
> I am in limbo now, with no clue what will happen next

something else ticked off the list :hugs: 



cmwilson said:


> Hi ladies! I'm finally checking in, I can't seem to tear myself away from Fifty Shades. :blush: I pounced on DH last night and his exact words this morning were, "that was some serious doing it last night." :haha:
> 
> Bex - I hope you get your answers soon from your bloodwork. Did you have regular cycles before going on the pill? Just curious. :shrug:
> 
> Lil - Glad the shot went well! Keep us updated and catch that eggy!!
> 
> Rachel - I'm sorry you aren't feeling positive that they will see anything on your scan. I think you are going to have some follies. You ovulated last cycle so you obviously can ovulate so I think it'll happen this time. :hugs: I'll be thinking about you. Let us know how it goes.
> 
> Bethany - I'm sorry your body is keeping you guessing again. The cm sounds promising so hopefully you'll O soon!
> 
> Nat - Are you getting more excited about your appointment? How did soy go this time around?
> 
> AFM - I took my last (probably ever) Clomid last night. I haven't really felt any side effects, maybe some hot flashes but I could have imagined them. I have my scan on Wednesday but I'm pretty sure they won't see anything. I just don't think the Clomid is able to trick my brain. Stupid brain!:growlmad: I'm trying to continue to be relaxed about it. The hard part will be when I have to take birth control for three weeks before starting injectables. That is going to drrrraaaagggg! Anyway, hope this forum gets some good luck soon and the bfps start rolling in! :thumbup:

happy last 'cookie' caroline :happydance: maybe your brain is too big and full of knowledge to be tricked :haha: i think your three weeks on BCP will go faster than you expect :hugs: 

i'm getting really excited for my appointment now! even though earlier on today i was thinking about just now going :haha: i'm like a yoyo! i'm just waiting to ovulate and trying to keep myself in the dark to avoid stress lol :) 



Rachel789 said:


> I can't even believe that I am coming back with good news!! I am still in shock I really didn't think it was going to go well. She found 8, 9 mm follies in one ovary but the other had a follie that was 14 mm. She said I will likely O on Sunday or Monday as they grow 2 mm per day on average and you typically O when they get to 18-20 mm. She said if I don't get pregnant this cycle we will stick with the 100 mg again for the next. I am so relieved and so happy! I went out and bought extended release mucinex because I haven't seen any fertile cm and I feel a little dryer than usual. So I am going to take that for the next few days and use preseed when we BD.
> 
> :wohoo: :happydance: :yipee::headspin:
> 
> Also the good news is I shouldn't have to worry about having twins :oneofeach: this cycle because it looks like there is just one dominant follicle. She said it is possilbe that the 8, 9 mm will stick around if I have a next cycle and will do something. I guess that must be what happened when I o'ed early last cycle, I must have had a follicle that stuck around and was already a decent size.

AMAZING NEWS :happydance: so happy for you rachel :hugs: i really hope you catch the egg this cycle, lots of :sex: this weekend then? :)



rmsh1 said:


> Caroline, I completely forget, do you know why you are not ovulating? Have the doctors found a reason?
> 
> I was on bc pretty much since I started getting AF. I think I might have had a year and a half of AF's before going on bc (Silly me got involved with a boy while very young). And from what I remember, my cycles WERE regular. I got AF about every 36 days. Is PCOS something you can get later in life, not right away? I am finding myself hoping it is my thyroid causing my issues, as that is a far easier fix.
> 
> I made some decisions today too, when I got home and found a letter with my thyroid ultrasound for June 20th. I am going to see what my bloods say next week, and if everything is normal, I am going to give my body until around CD30 to ovulate, and if no ovulation, I am going to start vitex. I cannot sit by and not doing anything anymore. So far I have not done anything to try to make myself ovulate. I am realising it is highly unlikely that I will get to see a fs while here in the UK. I have not been referred yet and there will be a bit of a waiting list. I will have to see a GP ASAP when we return to NZ and get on a waiting list. So I will have to do what I can do by myself for the next few months I think, and not rely on getting any professional treatment. We will get OHs SA done here though as that can be done easily and wont cost us.
> 
> For now, I am drinking fertility tea (and I bought more Nat!) and that has low doses of agnus castus in it.
> 
> I may also have to start putting money aside for expensive treatment in NZ too, once we both find work. I looked up things like IVF in NZ, and that costs $10000 per treatment. Ouch! Not even sure we would go that route unfortunately.
> 
> Oh and we booked our next holiday! Off to Berlin from June 21st for 5 days. Luckily my ultrasound is the day before! I wish I could ask them to do a sneaky ovarian ultrasound while there.....

i think you will feel loads better if you take the AC bex, because you'll not feel so helpless cos you're doing something for yourself! so i think it's a great idea :) and you never know with the FS, you might get an appointment straight away! mine took ages but a girl i know got hers within two months so you might just make it :) 

can you get health insurance to cover it in NZ? 

so jealous you're going to berlin! i've always wanted to go :) did you get cheap flights? i might try and go there next year and finally tick it off my list :)



cmwilson said:


> Ok ladies I have a tmi question so prepare yourself...
> 
> So as you know I have become obsessed with reading Fifty Shades of Grey and as a result I am walking around in a constant state of "turned on-ness." :haha: So my question is, does your arousal wetness (sorry :blush:) have the same qualities as EWCM, like being stretchy? I just checked my cm and I had some big stretchy pieces. Just wanted to see if you knew. Sorry for the tmi, but if I can't ask you ladies, who can I ask?! :shrug:

hehehe :haha: i hope it's EWCM! :happydance:



MommyDream said:


> Bethany - lol! I love that you've been asking DH if he wants you to do stuff...hahaha. When I read the first book I think my DH was also wondering what had gotten into me!
> 
> Rachel - hooray for follies!! We'll be o'ing around the same time!
> 
> Bex - when do you move back? I hope you can get on a list quickly!
> 
> I'm normally modest, I promise, but today I am so freaking proud of myself for giving myself a needle. I just pulled up my shirt, pinched me some tummy, wiped with alcohol and jabbed it in... Lol. I don't know what I was thinking, but I originally thought way more of the needle would go into me... It was really just the tip!
> 
> Now I have my positive opk as a result... Welcome to BD weekend... Lol!

i'm so proud of you too! i would be feeling like the best human being in the world if i managed to jag myself :haha: it's all for a good reason too. you and rachel are both going to be going :sex: mad this weekend :laugh2:


----------



## foquita

my 50 shades of grey books came today!!!!! i'm going to start reading it in work tomorrow, hope i don't regret it :laugh2:


----------



## bnporter81

Nat...well, I'm not real sure if I want to say what the "things" are, LOL. Don't want anyone thinking I'm a weirdo or anything:haha:Let's just say that the book centers around the guy wanting to be in control a.k.a the dominant and the girl being the submissive. Well, I suggested doing things with DH where I would be the one controlling some stuff in the bedroom:bodyb::haha: Some ice, blindfolds and certain toys were also mentioned:blush::haha:No wax, though, that crap hurts:haha: Okay, I'm officially embarassed now, hahaha:shy:


----------



## bnporter81

Nat, it doesn't take but a few chapters to really start getting into it:winkwink:


----------



## foquita

hahaha don't be embarrassed! :haha: is he not up for it then? i might get davie to read the book before O :rofl:


----------



## bnporter81

Well, I've mentioned this sort of thing to him before...from what I gather he's never had anyone who wanted to do anything "different" like that before so he's just not used to it. Maybe he's afraid he won't feel very masculine during some parts of it:haha:


----------



## foquita

bethany i didn't imagine you to be a closer dominatrix, love it hahaha :) 

i am so excited about this book :haha:


----------



## bnporter81

Well, I used to enjoy doing some "lighter,playful" stuff in the bedroom but that kinda goes away when you're not with someone who's into it:wacko::haha: Doesn't mean it's not still in the back of my mind at certain times, though:haha:


----------



## rmsh1

Nat I can get medical insurance in NZ but highly doubt it will cover fertility issues. Insurance companies shy away from stuff like that! Plus it would be seen as a pre-existing condition, and not covered for atleast 3 years (if they did cover it). 

We haven't booked the flights to Berlin yet, but they are around £100 each return. I am still trying to confirm the apartment we are booking, until that is done, not booking flights. They want me to make a transfer to a German account, which seems dodgy to me, plus will cost me extra to make a transfer outside of the UK. So will see what happens.

I dont think I could ever get my OH to read 50 shades, I dont normally read stuff like that and he would probably just laugh at me. He barely reads books as it is


----------



## foquita

yeah so far davie isn't sounding very keen on reading it :haha: im in work, need to get off BnB and start reading the book! :)


----------



## rmsh1

Yes start reading and tell me what you think! I dont think I have ever read an eroctic fiction book LOL

I caved in and started a journal. I thought it would help me keep track of what things I try and what has occurred already. Even now I forget when things happen, and I hunt through old posts to see when I mentioned it. So let's see how long I can stick to a journal for


----------



## foquita

yay! :happydance: you'll stick to it, I know you will! :) 

Ive never read an erotic fiction book either, I'm nervous, it's my first time :laugh2:


----------



## rmsh1

Maybe work isn't the best place to read it??? LOL


----------



## mrsc81

Im feeling really awful! since ovulation i have been constipated with intermittent small amounts of diarrhea, i feel bloated and 'full up', this is not like me at all, my bowels are regular as clockwork, i normally go every morning. Im now 7dpo and feeling VERY uncomfortable, bloated and occasionally nauseous.. Does anyone know a brand of laxatives that is safe to take if you were pregnant???


----------



## mrsc81

found on netdoctor senna is ok, so i'll be getting some senokot in a bit!


----------



## bnporter81

Yes, hon, my doc told me senokot is okay:thumbup:


----------



## MommyDream

mrsc81 said:


> Im feeling really awful! since ovulation i have been constipated with intermittent small amounts of diarrhea, i feel bloated and 'full up', this is not like me at all, my bowels are regular as clockwork, i normally go every morning. Im now 7dpo and feeling VERY uncomfortable, bloated and occasionally nauseous.. Does anyone know a brand of laxatives that is safe to take if you were pregnant???

Maybe this is for you?? How long is your lp? When will you test? :happydance:


----------



## MommyDream

My DH would never read 50 shades either... He doesn't like reading fiction because he doesn't think he's learning anything.... Nerd!


----------



## mrsc81

MommyDream said:


> mrsc81 said:
> 
> 
> Im feeling really awful! since ovulation i have been constipated with intermittent small amounts of diarrhea, i feel bloated and 'full up', this is not like me at all, my bowels are regular as clockwork, i normally go every morning. Im now 7dpo and feeling VERY uncomfortable, bloated and occasionally nauseous.. Does anyone know a brand of laxatives that is safe to take if you were pregnant???
> 
> Maybe this is for you?? How long is your lp? When will you test? :happydance:Click to expand...

Im not getting my hopes up but usually have 14 day lp, so will be testing wednesday onwards :thumbup:


----------



## Diddums

Good luck Mrsc! Hope this is it for you xxx

I had some ewcm this evening and a temp drop this morning. Hoping ov is on its way although no positive opk so far. Tested twice today an will do one just before bed. Will bd every other day/every day just in case.


----------



## Rachel789

Wow Katya that is a huge temp drop that is a great sign!! Is the OPK at least looking somewhat dark? Maybe tomorrow will be your positive:thumbup:

Louise-Those symptoms sound REALLY promising. I can't wait until you :test:

I went out shopping with my mom today and we stopped in the bookstore and split the price for a copy of 50 shades of grey. She is going to read it first and try to finish it by next weekend and then I get to read it. I can't wait to get started on it :)

Also I am so excited because DH and I just booked a trip to go to Michigan which is where I grew up. We will spend a couple days with my dad and brother then we are going up to norther Michigan to the great lakes (Lake Michigan) and rented a cabin with our friends. I am so excited to have something to look forward to. We are going over the 4th of July so it will be perfect timing because by then I will either be pregnant or have AF so at least I have something to look forward to if AF shows. :happydance:


----------



## bnporter81

Katya, it's looking promising for you...I hope you O. really soon!:thumbup:


----------



## Diddums

Thanks Beth and Rachel. Temp back up today but not quite to my normal 36.15ish so hoping tomorrow it will keep going up. Will test opk a few times today to make sure I don't miss surge if I have one. :)


----------



## Diddums

Any signs of ovulation for you ladies? Beth you had a nice temp drop and rise again. Do you think you have ovulated?

Rachel how you feeling? Do you think you've popped that follicle yet? Should be today/tomorrow right? Xxx


----------



## bnporter81

Katya,to be honest, I don't know what to think about my chart:wacko:A couple of days ago I had a close-to-positive OPK but then the next one I took was a good bit lighter and now for the last 2 days my temp has gone up. I guess it could have been a really short surge and I missed it, but I still had some watery-eggwhitish CM yesterday. I guess it's possible I could be 1 or 2 DPO, not really sure. Oh well, I'll see what tomorrow brings because it might just be a fluke:wacko:

Rach, any signs of O. yet?


----------



## MommyDream

Rachel - I can't believe you bought 50 shades with your Mom! Haha... That's awesome! I don't really have that kind of relationship with my Mom, but we've gotten closer since I told her we are TTC. Have a great trip to Michigan. I live outside of Toronto - on Lake Ontario! So not too far...

Kayta - I hope that temp keeps going up! I am always so stressed until O... Then once I know I've ovulated! I can relax... :)

Bethany - hope o is soon for you too!!

Not much new here, just getting going for the day... I bet O will come today... :)


----------



## bnporter81

Good luck and lots of baby dust to you, Lil!:dust::spermy:


----------



## Diddums

Thanks Lil. I saw you have positive opk. I hope you O soon! 

I have an almost positive opk. Going to take another one in a few hour and hopefully it will be positive. What do you ladies think?

https://db.tt/arJc0AGy

Happy Sunday to you all. What's very one been up to this weekend? 

Xxx


----------



## bnporter81

I agree...I say alllllmost positive, Katya!:happydance:


----------



## Diddums

Woop Woop!!


----------



## bnporter81

Try to BD again today and possibly tomorrow if you can:thumbup::dust::spermy::sex:Good luck, hon!


----------



## Diddums

Thanks!

Yeh I've told hubby we have a date for the next few nights lol xx


----------



## Rachel789

Katya-That looks reallllly close! :happydance: How exciting! Get BD'ing :)

Lil-You and I should be on close O days this cycle, my dr. said she thinks I would O today or tomorrow but I think I still think it is possible it may not even be until Tues or Wed so we will see. My mom and I are close and have a prettty laid back kind of relationship so it wasn't weird at all for us to do that. She was even reading out loud some of the racey parts of the book on our way home! :haha:

Bethany-It really looks like you O'ed! I hope your temp stays up. Did you BD enough if you did O?

I am dry as a bone cm wise which really sucks. Normally throughout my cycle I always have something but I have been the dryest I have ever been the past couple days so I am assuming I got cursed with a bad side effect of clomid :( I have been taking mucinex around the clock but it won't do anything for me if that is no cm to thin out. I wasn't able to take an opk yesterday because I was out all day but I am going to take one today to see if O is on it's way.

My temps were kind of confusing today. I took my temp at 3:50 am after only sleeping less than 2 hours and it was low 96.48 then I feel asleep again and woke at 5:45 and took it again and it was up to 97.05. Typically my temp stays about the same between that time frame and I would have thought if my temp was affected by not sleeping enough it would have been high the first time I took it too. I shouldn't have taken it twice because all it does is confuse me. I am just going to stick with the first temp for now but I just find it strange my temp went up over half a degree in those two hours.


----------



## bnporter81

Rachel, you can look on my chart if you want to check out the days we BD'd, but I'm not really confident in it. We've only BD'd once over the last few days. And if I ovulated then that one time would have been a day or two before O. I guess it would be possible, but I'm not super confident. Like I said, my temp rise might have even been a fluke so I'm not getting my hopes up yet:haha: If I did O then I would actually have like a 31 or 32 day cycle.:happydance: Just have to wait and see I guess:coffee:


----------



## rmsh1

Bethany what is the geritol you are taking? Is it a special multivitamin? You have O'd nice and early this cycle, I have cycle envy LOL

I am drinking my tea every day, but AF is still hanging around, feels like it could go on like this for days :shrug:


----------



## bnporter81

Bex, it's just the Geritol Complete multivitamin...it's a red pill. I started taking it after reading on some forums about the phrase "a baby in every bottle" that goes along with it. I figured it couldn't hurt...I've also been drinking about 2 cups of the tea a day and taking the D-Chiro...about 900 mg. a day of that. I'll have to wait and see what my temp does tomorrow because I'm still not totally convinced that I O'd. I was doing OPKs and only got an almost positive on one day. I don't think I ever got a true positive and I was checking a few times a day, so I don't know how I would have missed it:shrug:


----------



## bnporter81

My DH makes fun of me for taking the Geritol, saying it's an old person's vitamin, but I don't care if it helps!:haha:


----------



## rmsh1

One of my cycles I only got an almost positive on my OPKs and my chart supported me ovulating just after that almost positive.

I hope the geritol works! Yet another thing for me to look into. I may also just bite the bullet and buy a months worth of d-chiro if my cycles dont pick up. Maybe not til we get back to NZ though


----------



## bnporter81

Thank you, I hope that's what happened with me as well. This is the first cycle I've been using all three of my supplements so if I did O., then I have no clue which one it was, LOL.

If you get it,I hope it works for you:thumbup:


----------



## cmwilson

Hi ladies! Hope you had a great weekend!

Katya - That temp drop looks promising and your opk looks close! Hope the soy is working for you too!

Mrsc - Those symptoms sound promising! Hope you'll see your bfp in a few days time!

Rachel and Lil - I know you guys were busy this weekend! :winkwink: Hope you are catching those eggies! 

Bex - Sorry AF is still hanging around, mine are always a little long. Hopefully the tea will help this cycle! :thumbup:

Bethany - Hope this is O for you! That's be great if it was that soon! :happydance:

Not much going on here. Today was DH's 30th birthday. :cloud9: He's not big on doing something special on his b-day so we just hung around the house all day watching True Blood on DVD. :flower: I'll start opks tomorrow and then I have the docs on Wednesday. Wouldn't it be great if I went in and had two nice and juicy follicles?! Ha! Fat chance of that but a girl can dream!


----------



## Diddums

Caroline! Your temp drop look good too!

My temp has gone back to my usual pre-o level so I doubt I will O. Will track opk for a few more days and hope to get a positive. In January when I got a positive opk I didn't ov until 36 hrs later so let's hope this is the case for me now x


----------



## MommyDream

Rachel, it's so great you and your mom are close like that! And hopefully we ovulate at the same time!

Bethany- I see crosshairs! Yay!! And it's looks like you might have timed bd ok!

Kayta- good luck with the opks!

Caroline - I hope you have a big follicle growing in there! Good luck on Wed!

Afm- I don't know if the trigger shot I gave myself made me ovulate or not. My temp isn't up.... I don't know! Anyway, I have a doctors app this morning and try will check my bloodwork and let me know if I did.


----------



## Rachel789

Lil-How long until you are supposed to O after the trigger?

Bethany- That is amazing you got CHs! :happydance:

Caroline-I REALLY hope your scan goes well on Wednesday and you get a couple of nice follies :thumbup:

Katya-I hope your positive OPK is on it's way. :) I see you marked you have had spotting the past couple days, hopefully that is also a sign O is coming.

Nat, Dee, Louise, Bex- :hi:

Well I took an OPK yesterday and it was negative. It looked like my opks always do just had a medium type color to it but def not pos. My temp went down a little more today and is my lowest temp yet this cycle so hopefully that means o is coming. My dr. thought I would O by Sunday or Monday but I had a feeling it would be a couple days later than that. So I pray I get my positive opk today or tomorrow if it doesn't happen by tomorrow I am going to start worrying :wacko:


----------



## MommyDream

It's supposed to be 36 hours. The doc said it looks like I might have ovulated but they need to wait for blood results. I should get them around noon!


----------



## seabean

:flow::flow::flow: Good morning & happy Monday ladies! :flow::flow::flow:

I was camping all weekend since Friday AM, but managed to catch up on most of the posts since then. For the few of you in limbo w/ O'ing, I hope you get your temp rises this week! :cold::drunk:

@Bethany - WHOA, YOU O'D! That's incredible! Good luck in the TWW, and hopefully it's your last one for 9 months :) 

@Caroline - Back to your TMI question on EWCM-ish when (ahem) aroused. I TOTALLY get that too. Very clear and very very stretchy. I don't get it every time, but if it's something exceptionally "interesting" (ahem, 50 shades of grey), then I will get a lot of it. It looks very similar to EWCM, but for me it is a lot clearer and thinner (but still insanely stretchy).

I took a mini-break this weekend from all of the TTC temping, notes, etc. I really hope I do O this cycle. So far everything seems similar to my post-provera cycles, in terms of CM and CP patterns. Except my temps were oddly very consistent, until today's temp. We'll see what the next few weeks bring. :shipw:


----------



## bnporter81

Hi girls! Wow, looks like there are a lot of us who will be O'ing in the next few days:happydance:

Caroline, good luck at the appt. on Wednesday...sending prayers your way for some nice, juicy follies!:thumbup:

Katya, I bet you will ovulate today or tomorrow. FX'd for you, hon:flower:

Dee, your temp is nice and high today...would be pretty cool if you O'd already:thumbup:If not, then I hope it happens for you soon:hugs:

Lil, hope you O. soon! Lots of luck and baby dust to you:flower:

Nat, how are you liking 50 shades?:winkwink: How are you coming along in your cycle?

Rachel, try not to stress or worry over it. (Yeah, I'm really one to talk:dohh:)Anyway, you don't want to delay ovulation...I'm sure it will happen within the next couple of days for you:hugs:Oh, and I never got a good positive on my wondfos this cycle. I just got a kind of near positive which is why I'm still doubtful about my ovulation.

Don't know if you girls remember my last cycle...I had a big rise and it stayed kind of high for a while and I thought for sure I had O'd....apparently I hadn't. Now I'm just hoping it's not happening to me again:wacko:I just don't feel very confident:wacko:


----------



## seabean

Bethany - Do you think your false alarm temp rise from last cycle might have been due to the progesterone cream though? Since you're not taking that at this time, then it might be a real temp rise! Hopefully it stays nice and high :)

My temp did go up a bit, but we went to bed so early and tired from camping, that I think it's just a fluke. 

Nat - you are crazy for reading this book at work! :haha:


----------



## bnporter81

Dee, I'm not sure. But I have noticed from going back and looking at my last 2 cycles that this current one has seemed a lot more regular and consistent so I'm hoping all of it put together is a good thing:thumbup:


----------



## raventtc

hi ladies, just checking in on you all. I don't have my laptop so i am not on as often sorry!! I miss you all!!! I am almost done the last book in the 50 shades series, wow is all i can say. So i am going to take a break from temping cause we are headed to the beach for a few days (wed-sat) but maybe thats not a bad thing it will be relaxing. 

well good luck to all waiting to o!! hoping for temp shifts for us all :hugs:

:dust:


----------



## Rachel789

OPK was negative again, looked about the same as yesterdays which is what pretty much all my opks always look. Dr. seemed so confident I would o sunday or monday, so now I know it won't even be tomorrow. I know worrying won't help but I can't help it I am now officially worried :(

I think since the opk was negative yesterday and today I can safely take a day off from BD'ing, right?


----------



## bnporter81

Rachel, do what you feel is best, but if the doctor had told me that, I would probably be trying to BD as much as possible. Maybe call the office tomorrow and ask about it?:shrug:I'm sure it will happen soon:hugs:


----------



## cmwilson

Rachel789 said:


> OPK was negative again, looked about the same as yesterdays which is what pretty much all my opks always look. Dr. seemed so confident I would o sunday or monday, so now I know it won't even be tomorrow. I know worrying won't help but I can't help it I am now officially worried :(
> 
> I think since the opk was negative yesterday and today I can safely take a day off from BD'ing, right?

So what cycle day was your scan and how big was your follicle? I'm sure you'll O soon, try not to stress about it. You know you have a growing follicle, it's just being a slow grower. How often are you doing opks? I don't know, I'd keep bding just in case but don't push it if you're not up for it. I think you'll get your positive opk tomorrow. :thumbup:

Bethany - Hooray for crosshairs! Hopefully your body isn't messing with you this time! :happydance:

Negative opk for me today. :wacko: I just don't think anything's going on down there. Just ready for those injectables! Hurry up end of July!!:hissy: My temp this morning I'm not sure is accurate. I missed my alarm and woke up 2 and a half hours late :shhh:so my temp was 97.8 and then i looked at a bbt adjuster and it told me it would be 97.3. Seems accurate but I'll see what it is tomorrow and adjust accordingly. As for me back to Fifty Shades! I'm already almost halfway through the second book! I need to slow down! I don't want it to end!! :book:


----------



## cmwilson

MommyDream said:


> It's supposed to be 36 hours. The doc said it looks like I might have ovulated but they need to wait for blood results. I should get them around noon!

Did you get your bloodwork results? :shrug:


----------



## seabean

Rachel, I would keep BDing as well, can you do every other day at least? Don't give up yet!

Caroline, what you said a few days ago about long annovulatory cycles leading to PCO and looking like pcos is exactly what I think might be going on with me as well. There isn't a lot of research to realy say, and I'm not sure my Dr would ever be able to confirm, but that is what I suspect.


----------



## cmwilson

seabean said:


> Rachel, I would keep BDing as well, can you do every other day at least? Don't give up yet!
> 
> Caroline, what you said a few days ago about long annovulatory cycles leading to PCO and looking like pcos is exactly what I think might be going on with me as well. There isn't a lot of research to realy say, and I'm not sure my Dr would ever be able to confirm, but that is what I suspect.

Yeah that honestly is what I think is going on but you never know I guess. My sister sent me this website I thought was interesting but then again the source is a natural website and not a medical site but still, interesting. 

https://www.sensible-alternative.com.au/female-hormones/polycystic-ovarian-syndrome


----------



## MommyDream

cmwilson said:


> MommyDream said:
> 
> 
> It's supposed to be 36 hours. The doc said it looks like I might have ovulated but they need to wait for blood results. I should get them around noon!
> 
> Did you get your bloodwork results? :shrug:Click to expand...

I have ovulated according to the doctor... I guess I'll be seeing temp rises the next few days!

I hope they see something at your scan on Wednesday, Caroline. If not, how do the injections work. Are they self- administered? How often?


----------



## Rachel789

Caroline-My scan was on Friday which was CD 13. She said the follie was 14 mm and she expected I should O by Monday. I do my opks daily around 2 pm. I really don't want to do them more than once a day because I am trying to stay well hydrated and that is too many hours of not drinking lots of water.

Dee-We BD'ed Saturday a.m. and last night. So I figured I am safe to take today off but BD again tomorrow? I just don't want to over do it. I have read BDing a few days in a row is ok but you don't want to do it too many days in a row. If I am not going to O until wed or later I wanted to give the :spermy: a chance to build back up well enough for a good deposit! :haha:


----------



## cmwilson

MommyDream said:


> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MommyDream said:
> 
> 
> It's supposed to be 36 hours. The doc said it looks like I might have ovulated but they need to wait for blood results. I should get them around noon!
> 
> Did you get your bloodwork results? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I have ovulated according to the doctor... I guess I'll be seeing temp rises the next few days!
> 
> I hope they see something at your scan on Wednesday, Caroline. If not, how do the injections work. Are they self- administered? How often?Click to expand...

Thanks Lil! Starting the injectables is a long process beginning with 3 weeks of bcp (not sure why) then when I get AF I start the injections like I would Clomid on day 3. They are self-administered, I have to have an appointment for a tutorial but I'm thinking it's in the stomach like your shot was. It won't be fun but at least I'll get results. :thumbup:

Rach - I know what you mean about drinking more water while doing opks. Its so hard not to drink water throughout the day, it gets kind of annoying. Keep us informed about your opks! I'll bet you get a positive tomorrow. :thumbup: Do you have to go in to the docs again or no?


----------



## bnporter81

Well, girls, I don't know what to think...I finally got a smiley face on my digital and an almost positive OPK (darker than what I've gotten so far this month). I was confused before, but now I'm super confused:dohh:


----------



## seabean

Rachel789 said:


> Caroline-My scan was on Friday which was CD 13. She said the follie was 14 mm and she expected I should O by Monday. I do my opks daily around 2 pm. I really don't want to do them more than once a day because I am trying to stay well hydrated and that is too many hours of not drinking lots of water.
> 
> Dee-We BD'ed Saturday a.m. and last night. So I figured I am safe to take today off but BD again tomorrow? I just don't want to over do it. I have read BDing a few days in a row is ok but you don't want to do it too many days in a row. If I am not going to O until wed or later I wanted to give the :spermy: a chance to build back up well enough for a good deposit! :haha:

I think that if the stuck with that plan you should be fine! :)

My husband just left for work training and will not be back until Friday :( my opk was faint last night, so I am not too worried about oing while he's gone, but I miss him already. Just me and Caesar now.

I had kind of watery creamy Cm yesterday and last night noticed some EWCM bits when checking my cervix. Is this enough to put EWCM for the day? I always seem to get like a week of fertile cm before a positive opk. But since I never actually o, I don't really know how meaningful this is.


----------



## seabean

bnporter81 said:


> Well, girls, I don't know what to think...I finally got a smiley face on my digital and an almost positive OPK (darker than what I've gotten so far this month). I was confused before, but now I'm super confused:dohh:

Ooh not sure what to think! This was the first opk you took right? Maybe it was positive for a few days and this is the tail end of your big surge? Your temps definitely look like you already ovulated, so it is a bit mysterious to me too!


----------



## bnporter81

Dee, if you're having any EWCM I would chart it:thumbup:

I've been using OPKs for about the last week. I got that one almost positive OPK (but no smiley face on my digital) a few days before I had the temp rise. Then last night I got the positive smiley face and pretty dark OPK. My temp is a bit lower today, but still on the upper end of things. Of course after I put in my first positive OPK last night, FF took away my crosshairs.

I don't know what to think:wacko:


----------



## MommyDream

Rachel - yay for EWCM! That's a great sign! I hope you O soon (and get a BFP and I'd need to get a BFP too... LOL) and then we can be *dare I say it*... BUMP BUDDIES!! :happydance:



bnporter81 said:


> Well, girls, I don't know what to think...I finally got a smiley face on my digital and an almost positive OPK (darker than what I've gotten so far this month). I was confused before, but now I'm super confused:dohh:

Lol! This whole TTC thing is so confusing... I say BD just in case! :happydance: I love your new avatar picture! Is that you with your husband and kids?? :flower:



seabean said:


> I had kind of watery creamy Cm yesterday and last night noticed some EWCM bits when checking my cervix. Is this enough to put EWCM for the day? I always seem to get like a week of fertile cm before a positive opk. But since I never actually o, I don't really know how meaningful this is.

I would record it... the more info the better. In future cycles (although I hope this is it for you!), you'll have something to refer back to if need be.

AFM - I had a very slight temp drop today. This is VERY weird considering the doctor confirm that I've already O'd. I'm thinking I O'd on Saturday. One of my BnB friends who's been doing this for a while did say that the trigger shot should guarantee I O in 36 hours... that would mean Saturday night. What do you guys think? Odd temps, right? :wacko:


----------



## bnporter81

Thanks Lil:flower:We BD'd last night and we're going to today as well. Yes, it is. My daughter and two little boys and then my step-daughter is the older one with the glasses on the right


----------



## Rachel789

Bethany-Beautiful family!! Not sure what to make of the fact that you had the positive opk now. But it's a good thing you BD'ed just in case. It will be interesting to see what your temp does in the next couple days.

Lil-hmmm that is odd that your temp hasn't risen yet but if your dr. confirmed O I wouldnt sweat it. Maybe the rise is just slow. 

Caroline-Your scan is tomorrow right? :happydance: I hope you get good news!

Dee-I think if you notice a mixture of cm you are supposed to record the fertile cm.

I finally noticed an abundance of cm today. I have been so dry for the past 5 days or so. The cm I had was very stretchy but not clear yet still cloudy looking so maybe it is the start of ewcm for me. I pray I get my positive opk today or tomorrow.


----------



## bnporter81

Thank you, Rachel! YAY for EWCM:happydance: Hope you O.soon!:thumbup:


----------



## Rachel789

Wow this thread is wayyyyyyy too quiet. I need some more eyes to obsess and analyze my opks with me :winkwink:

First image is the OPK from yesterday, 2nd and 3rd are the same opk from today just different pics. They were taken at 3 mins and 5 mins. The instructions say to read the results within 5 mins.


Yesterdays opk:

https://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/Rachel7899/opks%20june%20cycle/001.jpg

Todays after 3 mins:

https://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/Rachel7899/opks%20june%20cycle/002.jpg

Todays at 5 mins:

https://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/Rachel7899/opks%20june%20cycle/003.jpg

So I don't think I would call todays positive, but really close right? A big difference from yesterdays? Hopefully it will be blaring positive by tomorrow? I have had a headache today and some ewcm I hope those are signs of hormones surging!


----------



## seabean

I know, so quiet! And I'm extra bored today too, so I was hoping there would be juicy gossip or chatter to distract me...these OPK pics totally do the trick! :haha:

Today's doesn't look quite positive (SO close), but compared to yesterday's, I would say that you are DEFINITELY surging, and that it will be positive any hour/day now! The symptoms also sound very promising. Good thing you took a break from BD-ing last night, because you're going to need all the energy and sperm you can find tonight! :winkwink: :haha:


----------



## bnporter81

Yep, Rachel, SOOO close to positive...should happen really soon!:thumbup:


----------



## MommyDream

Rachel- that opk is looking really close to positive!


----------



## Rachel789

yayyy thanks for your input everyone. :) I am hoping my positive would show tonight or tomorrow. I probably won't take another one until tomorrow though because I want to keep myself hydrated. We will make sure to BD for the next few days in a row until I am 100% sure I o'ed. I hope this isnt a fake out and it is really O approaching!


----------



## MommyDream

How many yelping vagina members are there? I was just trying to count... And I have 11? Does that sound right?


----------



## Rachel789

hmmm well I am going to count the ones that post on somewhat regular basis, at least a few times a month as of recently. 

1.Me
2. Lil
3. Nat
4. Caroline
5. Dee
6. Louise
7. Bex
8. Katya
9. Raven (Did we ever get your first name? If so sorry I forgot it :dohh: )
10. Bethany

If I missed anyone I am sorry I am just thinking of who has been posting in the past few weeks!


----------



## bnporter81

Nat, how are you liking your 50 shades of gray?


----------



## cmwilson

Hi ladies! Hope you are all doing well! I'm just trucking along enjoying Fifty Shades Darker! I didn't know where they would go after Fifty Shades of Grey but I am pleased with the direction it is taking. I was up until 3 am reading, I just couldn't stop! 

Rachel - Your opk from today looks like mine did. Hopefully yours will get darker and be positive! The cm is a great sign!!

Bethany - Yay for the smiley digital! I don't know what the deal is with your temp rise but I would just BD regardless!! :thumbup:

Dee - Yay for EWCM! Hope that means O is on its way!!

Nat - How are things going? Are you excited for Davie's SA? :happydance:

AFM - My scan is tomorrow morning. As much as I would LOVE to see some nice follies tomorrow, I have a sneaking suspiscion they won't see anything. Not much is going on cm-wise and negative opks tells me not to be optimistic but we shall see. I'll let you know how things go, keep your fingers crossed for me. :thumbup:


----------



## bnporter81

Caroline, wishing you lots of luck tomorrow. I hope you get some great results!:flower:


----------



## Rachel789

Good luck with the scan Caroline! I thought the same thing I had nothing going on symptom wise and when I went bam there was a follie growing. I hope they see something brewing there. :)


----------



## MommyDream

Good luck tomorrow Caroline! :hugs: I hope you have some big follies... Then you can pop em like it's hot!:haha:

I'm still on the library waiting list for book 2 of 50 shades. I am 20th for 16 copies... So soon hopefully!! Maybe just in time for BDing next cycle when I get the inevitable AF.... :wacko:

If I don't get a temp rise tomorrow morning I will be very confused.... :shrug:


----------



## rmsh1

Good luck for your scan Caroline, I hope there are some nice big follicles growing

I am hoping my spotting has gone today, that AF dragged on, CD8 today, hope I ovulate this cycle

Sounds like you are going to O soon Rachel!


----------



## Diddums

Good luck Caroline! Hope you have a nice big follicle which will get you your bfp. Keep us updated :)

I'm going to start reading 50 shades this weekend and can't wait. I got my crosshairs today but I'm worried it's because I woke up an hour later than usual? I guess tomorrow temp will tell.


----------



## raventtc

rachel that opk looks sooo close to + 

caroline good luck at the doctors with your scan :hugs:

Since i am done reading the books i feel like i am going thru withdraw now i don't know what to read, and i kinda liked the effect this book had on us...lol. I think my chart is wrong my temp from yesterday was high and i don't know if i should keep it i took it on time but i was drinking some that night?? i too have a headache today and that is my sign of something going on (oh how i hate that sign). Well ladies i will try to check in on you all this afternoon, before i leave. I won't have internet at the beach :hugs: 

:dust:


----------



## foquita

sorry I haven't been around much, I always try to wait until I'm at a computer before I reply to this thread so I can multiquote and not miss anyone out! but I'm still on my phone :haha: 

I had to stop reading 50 shades because we are having the period of abstinence before the SA on Friday and it is torture enough without reading an erotic book too :rofl: I'm so excited to get the SA over with! :happydance: i have been feeling really happy and relaxed because I'm not temping, I'm enjoying not knowing where I am in my cycle :) ive already written this cycle off to be honest because of the SA and I'll be back to my irregular ones after AF so I'm just looking forward to starting uni in september now :yipee: realistically I won't be getting pregnant before then but I am feeling really good and positive :) 

loads of you ovulating at the same time :happydance: maybe it's a sign! 

good luck at your scan caroline :hugs: :hugs: 

enjoy the beach raven :dance: 

Louise when are you testing?

so is it just me, caroline, bex and seabean waiting to O? and the rest are in the 2WW or are just waiting for crosshairs? if so that is pretty fucking cool! syncing action going on :)


----------



## bnporter81

How is everyone today?

Rachel, do you think you might have O'd...it's higher than where you've been here lately:thumbup:

Katya, I think you probably did O...even for waking up an hour later that was still a pretty decent temp jump from yesterday!

Lil, YAY, looks like you had a good temp increase. You can tell you O'd!:happydance:

Bex, glad to hear that AF is about gone...wishing you lots of luck for your new cycle:hugs:

Nat, I hope everything goes well at the SA on Friday...one more step accomplished!

AFM, guess I'm either 5 or 1 dpo today:wacko:Going just by temp, I'm 5. Going by my positive OPK/temp rise today I'm 1. Go figure, lol:wacko:


----------



## bnporter81

Wow, I agree with Nat...lots of ovulating at the moment. Lots of luck and :dust::dust:


----------



## Diddums

Any news Caroline?


----------



## rmsh1

OH has finally booked in to see a doc for an SA referral. We are going on June 29th at 6pm, so I can go too and not miss out on any work. Then we just have to figure out how to get the sample to the hospital within an hour, and I am thinking it will be a taxi. 

And I was in such as slump lately, i paid £6.50 for a psychic reading and got the results of that today. I needed some hope and she gave it to me.


----------



## cmwilson

OMG I have a follie! I'm so excited! :happydance: They told me it is in the 20-25 mm range! I'm waiting for the doc so I'll fill you in when I know more!


----------



## MommyDream

Caroline - *CONGRATS *on the follie!! :dust: I hope this is your cycle!! Get BDing!!!

Bex - woo hoo!! Glad to hear you are moving forward with the SA! Good luck! :happydance: What did your psychic reading say??

Kayta and Raven - hooray for crosshairs!! :happydance: I hope your temps stay up and we'll all be in the TWW together!

AFM - Finally a temp rise! Now I can actually believe the doctor that I ovulated on Saturday... LOL!


----------



## Rachel789

Whoa there is a lot going on in this thread this morning! :happydance:

Caroline-CONGRATS on the follie-wow that is amazing!! :wohoo: :happydance: :dance: Didn't the dr. tell you before not to even bother with the 150 mg because they didn't think it would work? Good thing you gave it a shot, I had a good feeling about it :thumbup:

Lil- YAYYY for temp rise so now you can feel more confident with what the dr. said :happydance:

Nat-Good luck with the upcoming SA, it will be one less thing to worry about. What CD are you on? I hope you can get some BD'ing in before O, it only takes one :spermy:

Raven-You o'ed nice and early this cycle! I wouldn't worry about the temp it is hard to say how much drinking may or may not affect it, it varies from person to person. Enjoy your time at the beach! :shipw::boat:

Bethany-That is great that you o'ed nice and early this cycle. Either way if you are 1 or 5 dpo you are well covered. :thumbup:

Bex-Glad to hear AF is out of here. What did the reading say?

Katya-Congrats on o'ing! The soy worked amazing for you :)

There are so many of us in the TWW how exciting, there HAS to be many BFPs on the way :happydance:

AFM-Not sure what to make of my temp being up today. I slept great so that wasn't the problem. I wouldn't think I o'ed yet because there was no positive opk? If I did O when was it? Either way I should be well covered!


----------



## rmsh1

Here is my reading - 
"Linking in around you, I see first of all pregnancy is important to you, and feel this has been on your mind and something on your path youve wanted for quite some time, I am seeing medical appointments or discussions around you, but spirit are showing a natural conception

I feel a much happier path ahead for you in general as I see ttc does place a pressure on your life, and everything in it does seem slightly in limbo because of this wait

Spirit show me a January 2013 conception and a baby boy born 2013, I see all is well around pregnancy labour and birth for you, and your very very happy when you have your new born son in your arms

I then see a further conception for March 2014, so a short gap, and a baby girl born later that same year, again I see no problems and a healthy pregnancy

This child will complete your family for you 

So to clarify I see 2 children ahead for you and wish you all the best for the future"


----------



## bnporter81

YAY Caroline:happydance::happydance:Wonderful news!

Rachel, maybe after you had that alllllmost positive OPK yesterday you surged and O'd during the night? You might have just had a really short surge this time. Hopefully tomorrow your temp will still be high (or higher even!):thumbup:

Bex, that sounds like a great reading! Who/what website was it from?


----------



## rmsh1

This is the link -

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170761741937&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:GB:1123


----------



## bnporter81

You had a Gail reading...she's the one I was seriously thinking about getting a reading from:thumbup:I think I'll give it a try when I get some money. Thanks hon


----------



## rmsh1

I have never paid for any before this. And I dont think I will pay for any more. I know she is right for some people, wrong for others, who knows

Congrats on a big follicle Caroline


----------



## seabean

Holy cow this group just did a 180 from where we were a week ago!

Katya - after such a long cycle, you must be ecstatic to just O like this so early! That is soooo AWESOME! \\:D/

Caroline - That follicle is huge! No doubt you are going to ovulate now, yaaay! \\:D/

To the rest of you O'ing /O'd, this is incredible! I REALLY hope I can join you soon! [-o&lt;

Aside from my freak probable provera ovulation, am I the only one left yet to really ovulate this year?! Come on ovaries, get back to normal!!!


----------



## Rachel789

Bex-Do you tell the psychic ahead of time you are TTC? I don't know how it works as I have never had a reading. It sounds like a good reading though!

Dee-I really hope your body figured it out finally and you o sometime soon! If not you always have cookies :)


----------



## rmsh1

Rachel789 said:


> Bex-Do you tell the psychic ahead of time you are TTC? I don't know how it works as I have never had a reading. It sounds like a good reading though!
> 
> Dee-I really hope your body figured it out finally and you o sometime soon! If not you always have cookies :)

Yes, it is a TTC reading. The info I had to give was - my full name, DOB, whether I had children already, and if I am currently TTC


----------



## Diddums

Omg Caroline! Very happy for you! What a lovely big follicle!! Good luck this cycle :)

Lots of ladies ovulating this past week! Hope you all get your bfp :) xxx


----------



## cmwilson

Ok ladies, here's the info...I have a follicle in my right ovary that is 21.9mm or almost 22mm. My lining was measuring 8.9 which she said was good. The doctor thought since it took so long to get to this one follicle that to better my chances we should do an IUI so that's what we're going to do. I have to give myself a trigger shot tonight and then we go in for the IUI on Friday morning. :happydance: I'm so excited about this one little egg, you'd think I was pregnant! :haha: I haven't ovulated in 7 years, what an odd feeling!

To all you ladies in the TWW and those waiting to O, good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## bnporter81

Katya, did you do 120-120-160-160-200 of soy this time or was it different?


----------



## Diddums

Beth yes I did, on days 3-7. I'm 99% sure that my temperature tomorrow will be 36.1ish and that I haven't o'd. I think it's waking up later that causes the increase temp :( guess we will see tomorrow morning x


----------



## Diddums

Beth have you lost your cross hairs?


----------



## Rachel789

:wohoo: Caroline that is amazing! :happydance: You have every reason to be really excited about this. That is a good idea about the IUI, I wish I could have done that. Do you see a FS/RE or a gyno?


----------



## Rachel789

Ok ladies here is my opk from today. Is this positive yet?

https://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/Rachel7899/opks%20june%20cycle/001-1.jpg


----------



## seabean

Rachel - SO CLOSE! I think if your temp goes up even more tomorrow it would be safe to assume that you already O'd!

Caroline - THIS IS AMAZING! I would be excited about this little egg too! Please stick, please stick!!!


----------



## Rachel789

If my temp is up again tomorrow, when do you think O day is? Should I count yesterdays or todays opk as a + in FF?


----------



## cmwilson

Rachel789 said:


> Ok ladies here is my opk from today. Is this positive yet?
> 
> https://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/Rachel7899/opks%20june%20cycle/001-1.jpg

So close! It's possible it's positive. I'd see what your temp does tomorrow and judge it that way. :thumbup:

My doc is a FS. They did want me to jump right to injections but they did say it was possible 150 would work. And I guess it did! So glad DH pushed for me to try 150!


----------



## Rachel789

Ohhh so that's why your dr. is more aggressive and thorough than mine is about this. I wish I was seeing an FS but my insurance sucks so I am trying to do less appointments, scans, ect.


----------



## cmwilson

Sure looks like O day would be CD 16 based on temp rise but it could be yesterday too. :wacko:


----------



## cmwilson

Yeah I like the aggressiveness but it is getting pricey. The IUI is $375 and not covered by our insurance but I guess it sure is cheaper than the injectables at $3000.


----------



## Rachel789

I guess I will just mark it as a + on FF today since it is just about there anyway. I do wonder if my surge was starting yesterday and coming down today and maybe I o'ed overnight based on my temp being up a little today? I can't wait to see what tomorrow's temp is. I think if it goes back down tomorrow is O day but if it rises again I possibly o'ed last night?


----------



## Rachel789

$375 is not bad at all I would have thought it would be more! I may consider trying the IUI if I don't get pregnant this cycle or next cycle on the clomid alone.

Based on temps it looks like it could have been cd 16 but I finally noticed some ewcm yesterday and the opk got really dark which makes me think possibly yesterday.


----------



## Rachel789

I am surprised you didn't o already on your own with your follie being that big. My dr. said once the follie is around 18-20 mm I would O. Did your dr. say why you didn't o yet with it being that big?


----------



## cmwilson

Well my bloodwork showed my LH wasn't high enough yet but based on how slow my body is it doesn't surprise me. :wacko:


----------



## Rachel789

Wow that's interesting, I wonder how long it would have taken to O if you didn't take the trigger. Good thing you are being monitored so closely!


----------



## cmwilson

cmwilson said:


> Well my bloodwork showed my LH wasn't high enough yet but based on how slow my body is it doesn't surprise me. :wacko:

Yeah, I know! Good thing!


----------



## MommyDream

Caroline - yay for the IUI! That is great news! How does that whole procedure work? Does your DH bring in a sample?

Rachel - yes, I'd say very close to positive too! Hopefully your temp is up tomorrow!


----------



## bnporter81

Caroline, that's great about the IUI! I really hope this is it for you:happydance:Good luck Friday, hon!

Rachel, that OPK looks pretty much positive to me...but there's a chance it could have been darker than that overnight and its coming down some like you said. Either way, I think you already O'd or you will very, very soon!:thumbup:

Katya, when my temp first went up I wasn't really getting a positive OPK so I got crosshairs based solely on my rising temps. But then when I got a positive OPK a few days later and charted it, FF took my crosshairs away. I keep waiting to see when they'll come back especially since my temp so far has been staying in the higher range.


----------



## cmwilson

MommyDream said:


> Caroline - yay for the IUI! That is great news! How does that whole procedure work? Does your DH bring in a sample?
> 
> Rachel - yes, I'd say very close to positive too! Hopefully your temp is up tomorrow!

My DH has to bring in a sample and then they take 30 minutes to wash it and concentrate it so they've got the good stuff :haha: and then once that's done they take a catheter and inject the swimmers into my uterus. Closer to the target and fortunately I have a big target. :thumbup:


----------



## mrsc81

Thats great news caroline, i hope this is your bfp on its way :happydance:

Rachel - your opk looks pretty much positive to me :happydance:

Nat - Good luck with the SA and its great your feeling positive :flower:

Good luck to the rest of you ladies about to ov or in tww :flower:

Im 11 dpo supposedly today.. im really not sure if i even ovulated, ive had no sore boobs, very little cramping, and i had no ewcm when i was supposed to be ov. I tested yesterday 10dpo bfn and i will test tomorrow, im sure im not pregnant though :nope:
My bowels are still causing havoc, ive never had problems before so dont know what is going on there, its gone from constipation to diarrhea :growlmad: I only took 1 laxative.
Once af arrives i will be making an appt with my gp to discuss being referred to fertility clinic.

Feeling pretty depressed, my husbands friends g/f gave birth to their 3rd child this morning, they were all 'accidents'.


----------



## mrsc81

Im wondering if i have a cyst, the problems i went to my doctor about, dizziness, fatigue, shortness of breath etc can be cyst related ive read.


----------



## seabean

Rachel789 said:


> I guess I will just mark it as a + on FF today since it is just about there anyway. I do wonder if my surge was starting yesterday and coming down today and maybe I o'ed overnight based on my temp being up a little today? I can't wait to see what tomorrow's temp is. I think if it goes back down tomorrow is O day but if it rises again I possibly o'ed last night?

@Rachel - I totally agree w/ this theory!

@Caroline 
:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::pop:

@Mrsc - I hope it's not a cyst!


----------



## mrsc81

12dpo bfn, getting very down about all this :cry:


----------



## bnporter81

I'm sorry Louise:hugs:I know it's so hard getting the BFNs...hope you feel better:flower:


----------



## bnporter81

YAY Rach, you've O'd for sure!!:happydance:


----------



## Rachel789

Yayyy I am so excited to finally be in the TWW :happydance:

What day do you girls think I o'ed? FF says cd 16 but my opk was clearly negative then and looked close positive tues and wed so I marked them both as +s in FF. I am thinking it was maybe over night Tuesday? Do you think I am safe to stop BD'ing?


----------



## Rachel789

:hugs: I am sorry about the BFN Louise. They are really hard to have to see. Honestly I know a lot of women on here love to start testing really early but I would rather have AF show than see BFNs so I am going to wait until I am officially late to test.


----------



## bnporter81

Rach, I would say probably CD 17 is when you O'd because the day after that the temp went up higher than it had been the last 7 days:thumbup: Do what you think is best as far as BD'ing...I would say it's probably okay to stop, but I know women still BD for a couple of days after O just to be safe.


----------



## seabean

@Louise - since you don't have your usual ovulation symptoms, is it possible that you haven't ovulated yet? what are you going by to calculate your DPO, since you aren't temping? Maybe it's just too early to test! :flower:

@Rachel - major temp rise, yaay! I think FF might be 2 days early with their cross hairs, given your almost positive OPKs, but it's hard to say.

@Bethany - it's hard to tell whether you ovulated or not now, but I hope you did! :shrug:

@Caroline - when are you doing your IUI? your chances this cycle are AMAZING, I hope this is it for you!!!

Everyone else - looks like there are so many back in the TWW! This group is almost regular! :happydance:

My temps are insanely consistent this cycle. I checked my thermometer at other times of the day and get other temps, so I know it's not broken. :shrug: Past cycles have been completely opposite and all over the place, so hopefully this means good things! :happydance: I haven't changed anything at all, so maybe my hormones are just settling down after this last strange O.


----------



## MommyDream

Rachel - I'd say 17 as well! If I was overnight on the 16th - it would be technically the 17th! Congrats!

Louise - So sorry about the BFN.. :hugs:

AFM - FF still hasn't given me cross-hairs, but I think I'm technically 5dpo - according to the doctor.

Last night I was reading this month's issue of Chatelaine magazine and there was a story about a woman from Texas who was pregnant with her second baby when they realised the baby wasn't forming normally. They saw this on a very early ultrasound and she ended up deciding to have an abortion, as the child wouldn't lead a normal life, if he lived at all. I think I'm just scaring myself for no reason, but can you imagine that after all the pain we go through trying to get pregnant? That poor woman... the world works in mysterious ways.


----------



## Rachel789

Lil-That is such a sad and heartbreaking store, I couldn't imagine going through something like that. 

If you know for sure what day you O'ed you can always manually add in the crosshairs for that day. I may end up changing my crosshairs at some point because I doubt I o'ed on CD 16, I think FF just likes that temp dip that day.

Bethany-Do you think you o'ed? Possibly on CD 19? I know you got the + opk after that but that really looks like the day to me. After my experience this cycle I can no longer completely trust the opks but at least I could see them getting darker and it gave me a better idea of whats going on. 

Dee-Your temps are really steady this cycle. Hopefully that is a good sign, I say any change has to mean something good at this point :thumbup:

Thanks for your input everyone, I am thinking CD 17 as well. I may BD once more just to be safe though!


----------



## bnporter81

Rach, I don't know...I think I agree with you, though. CD 19 did look a lot like my O. day. I've been debating about taking out that positive OPK and putting the crosshairs back there. Not sure:shrug:


----------



## bnporter81

I took out that pos. OPK and it put my O. date on CD 19...does anyone else think the coverline FF gave me is a little low? They have it at 97.5...does it look like it should be more around 97.7 or something since my temps were a little higher to start out with this cycle? I guess they're right...just wondering because it looked low:shrug:


----------



## bnporter81

Hmmm...just read this on FF. Guess it explains why it's a little lower

_*If the coverline is not where you expected to find it, you may be thinking of the Fertility Awareness Method Rules which place the coverline at one tenth of a degree higher than the 6 previous temperatures before ovulation. If this is the method you wish to use, (it is best suited to those with clear chart patterns), you can use it by adjusting the tuning section in the charting software. The coverline on the advanced (recommended) setting will usually be found a bit lower to avoid unnecessary anxiety during the luteal phase and to recognize more complex ovulation patterns.*_


----------



## Rachel789

That makes sense Bethany. I like your chart better now with the CH's! Your temps aren't as high as your last cylces post o temps. Not sure if that means anything, hopefully your temp will rise again tomorrow. But I would still try to BD every couple days just in case.


----------



## bnporter81

Thanks Rachel...I like it better that way too:haha: maybe they're not as high as last cycle because I haven't used the progesterone cream during my TWW yet. Still trying to figure if I should start that or not


----------



## Rachel789

Ohhh yes I forgot you do the cream! That could very well be why.


----------



## bnporter81

Yeah, I may start using that tonight and see what happens


----------



## seabean

bnporter81 said:


> Thanks Rachel...I like it better that way too:haha: maybe they're not as high as last cycle because I haven't used the progesterone cream during my TWW yet. Still trying to figure if I should start that or not

That could totally explain it!


----------



## bnporter81

I think so,too...guess we'll see:wacko:


----------



## cmwilson

I know it's probably from the trigger but I'm just so excited to see my FIRST EVER POSITIVE OPK! Plus some major EWCM! So excited!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







photo-11.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 8









photo-10.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 8









photo-9.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## seabean

Hmmmmm Caroline, not QUITE positive yet. :nope:



KIDDING - THOSE ARE BLARING!!! NICE WORK, NOW GET TO BED! :haha::happydance:


----------



## Rachel789

Wow now thats a positive! :wohoo: How exciting!!


----------



## mrsc81

seabean said:


> @Louise - since you don't have your usual ovulation symptoms, is it possible that you haven't ovulated yet? what are you going by to calculate your DPO, since you aren't temping? Maybe it's just too early to test! :flower:.


I use a cbfm and get af 14 days after my peak days :shrug:


----------



## mrsc81

Thats awesome caroline, im so pleased for you :flower:


----------



## bnporter81

Congrats Caroline...must be so so awesome to see!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## cmwilson

Yep thanks, it's super exciting! Tomorrow's the big day! We have to be there with the "goods" :winkwink: by 9:45 and the IUI is at 10:15. :happydance: I'm a little nervous, I hope DH's swimmers bring their A game! Fingers crossed! :thumbup:


----------



## MommyDream

Good luck tomorrow Caroline!


----------



## seabean

cmwilson said:


> Yep thanks, it's super exciting! Tomorrow's the big day! We have to be there with the "goods" :winkwink: by 9:45 and the IUI is at 10:15. :happydance: I'm a little nervous, I hope DH's swimmers bring their A game! Fingers crossed! :thumbup:



It is kind of funny how the tables are turned and the pressure is kinda all on the guy...you KNOW the egg is there and waiting! It's all up to the little swimmers at this point. Go get em tigers! Let us know how it goes! I am curious on the akward scale of 1 to 10 where this lies. Of course it doesn't matter cuz it will work!!


----------



## Lisa92881

cmwilson said:


> Yep thanks, it's super exciting! Tomorrow's the big day! We have to be there with the "goods" :winkwink: by 9:45 and the IUI is at 10:15. :happydance: I'm a little nervous, I hope DH's swimmers bring their A game! Fingers crossed! :thumbup:

Wishing you lots and lots of luck!! :hugs: Go spermies go!


----------



## seabean

Lisa - you are too sweet to still be popping in here~! How is your lil baby brewing!? I can't believe you are already 20 weeks! Post a baby bump pic for us! It's kinda crazy you are our 1 success story so far...hopefully this will turn into a pregnancy group soon!


----------



## Rachel789

Good luck tomorrow Caroline! Goooo :spermy: goooooooo!!!


----------



## Diddums

Good luck Caroline those are beautifully positive opks! Jealous lol. Hope the IUI works first time. 

I had a temp drop today so prob means I didn't ovulate :( my temps just seem too low??


----------



## rmsh1

Good luck today Caroline, those spermies will get an extra hand to reach your egg today! FX

Sorry about your temp Katya :hugs:


----------



## bnporter81

Good luck today, Caroline. FX'd this is it for you!

Katya, maybe you'll have a nice temp rise tomorrow!:thumbup:


----------



## bnporter81

Rach, your chart is looking good!:thumbup:


----------



## rmsh1

My blood results are in. Looks like there is some problem with my prolactin levels, which I believe come from my pituitary. I have to call back on Monday and speak with a doctor

I am going to go do some research now


----------



## bnporter81

Bex, at least you know where the problem is now and you can work from there. :hugs:


----------



## bnporter81

Hi girls...I just got my Gail reading back and thought I'd share. Of course no one knows if any of it's right or not but of course it gave me hope. And several of the things she said line up with my life right now, I feel. She mentioned a fatherly figure around me. My dad has been gone since I was only a year old. She mentioned financial improvements...we've had sooo much going on financially lately with car improvements and getting behind on some bills. Yesterday we were able to some money through DH work to take care of most of that....Then she mentioned a pregnancy in August with a smooth and quick labor. My last 2 boys were born from start to finish in 7-8 hours...maybe 15 minutes of pushing. Then she mentioned a little girl which is what we were so badly wanting this time since we have 2 boys between the two of us, but no girl. Of course I didn't tell her anything but basic info about me so it gives me some hope:cloud9:

*Linking in around you, I sense firstly a lovely family unit around you, and just how much family, the home and your children mean to you, I see your making many plans now around more children coming in *

*Spirit who come in around you, and I sense a lovely strong link from a fatherly or grandfatherly energy around you, show that you have such alot of positives coming in for you over the next 6 months, some lovely financial improvements, and just an overall feeling of security

Looking now at pregnancy, I dont see anything preventing this, and see a clear conception for August 2012, I see a problem free pregnancy too, and feel you will also a very smooth and quick labour, and a beautiful baby girl is born 2013, a lovely bond, and a very welcomed edition to your family, I see her as a very content and happy baby always smiling

Spirit just show me this one conception and pregnancy for you, and again a lovely pathway too, all the best for the future x*


----------



## Rachel789

Bethany-Great reading! I see your temp is up again, looking good :thumbup:

Bex-Yes you are correct that prolactin has to do with the pituitary gland. That is probably what is causing your cycle issues but I believe meds can regulate it and you should be able to get back on track. Actually that is what vitex is good for, the pituitary gland. I think thats why vitex did nothing for me because my prolactin levels were normal and that wasnt my issue. :hugs: I hope you get this all sorted out asap!

Caroline-I can't wait to hear how the IUI went and stalk your chart in the TWW :happydance:

Katya- :hugs: Sorry to hear about the temp drop. If it goes back up tomorrow I wouldn't worry, you will just have to wait and see.


----------



## seabean

@rachel those temps are looking great! 
@bex, at least you have some insight now, and prolactin levels could totally explain your cycles. from what i have read it is a relatively easy fix! hopefully this puts you on a great path now! 

I'm starting to think my thermometer is broken. My OPKs are also doing absolutely nothing - I usually have at least SOME color, but they have been so faint! :shrug:


----------



## rmsh1

I am a little unsure how I am feeling right now though. I haven't got time at work to look it all up properly. but yes I hope it is easily fixable. I read it can be tied into high thyroid hormone levels, but they did not mention that so i can only assume they are fine. I hope I can get some drugs for it ASAP, and i will look up vitex in relation to it too and maybe I should just start the vitex right away.

I am very mixed up right now :(


----------



## Rachel789

Dee-I have a feeling the steady temps and even the light opks could be a good thing. Since your temps were all over before, this change is likely meaning something different is happening. And I know a lot of women have really light opks then bam positive one day. I really hope something happens for you very soon. :hugs:

I am unsure as to what temp I should have entered today, I took my temp twice which I know I shouldn't do because it only confuses me. I have been sleeping soooooooo bad lately it is ridiculous and starting to irritate me. I literally wake up almost every hour! :wacko: I don't understand why this is happening to me. But even with that my temps pre o weren't elevated the days I slept bad, I find as long as I don't toss and turn a lot or drink the night before my temps are usually pretty steady. I take my temp between 3:30-5:45. Ideally 5:45 is my time but since I wake up all the time I take it earlier sometimes. So today I took it at 4:15 after only sleeping an hour and it was 97.33 then took it again an hour later and it was 97.6 , which do you think I should enter? Or should I maybe go in the middle and average it out? I guess at this point it probably doesn't matter as I know I o'ed regardless but I just like to see an accurate chart.


----------



## Rachel789

rmsh1 said:


> I am a little unsure how I am feeling right now though. I haven't got time at work to look it all up properly. but yes I hope it is easily fixable. I read it can be tied into high thyroid hormone levels, but they did not mention that so i can only assume they are fine. I hope I can get some drugs for it ASAP, and i will look up vitex in relation to it too and maybe I should just start the vitex right away.
> 
> I am very mixed up right now :(

:hugs: Like Dee said I think it is a pretty easy fix and it is good you know the issue. Not to say I wanted something to be wrong with me but I was actually disappointed when my dr. said she didn't see anything wrong because I wanted a fix so bad. Thank god for clomid!


----------



## MommyDream

Rachel - your temp is looking great!! :bunny:

Katya - sorry about your temp drop. It could be just a fluke though... hoepfully tomorrow it will be back up! :thumbup:

Bethany - very interesting reading! Hopefully it comes true and you have that little girl! :happydance:

Dee - Do you have a back-up thermometer? You could try another one as well.. but maybe your body is just steady. I sure wish I had steady temps!

Bex - very interesting about the prolactin. :flower: Now I need to get mine checked! They take my blood every time I'm at the doc, surely, they've check before? After reading what you ladies were saying, I checked out some sites and this is the summary...

_"Prolactin inhibits two hormones necessary for ovulation: follicle stimulating hormone (FSH) and gonadotropin releasing hormone (GnRH). When you have high levels of prolactin in your blood (a condition called hyperprolactinemia), you will not ovulate and this will result in infertility. This anovulation can also cause you to have irregular cycles."_

https://www.drmalpani.com/prolactin.htm

https://www.fertilityauthority.com/tests-and-medications/blood-tests-infertility/prolactin-levels

Caroline - I'm anxiously waiting to hear how everything went with the IUI!

Nat - Hope the SA goes well today!! :bunny:

AFM - FF is confirming what the doc said with ovulation on Saturday now... it's nice to be 6dpo! No real symptoms of any sort though. I'm feeling good lately as I've been trying to work-out more. I went for a great jog this morning before work - 7km! :happydance:


----------



## MommyDream

Rachel789 said:


> I am unsure as to what temp I should have entered today, I took my temp twice which I know I shouldn't do because it only confuses me. I have been sleeping soooooooo bad lately it is ridiculous and starting to irritate me. I literally wake up almost every hour! :wacko: I don't understand why this is happening to me. But even with that my temps pre o weren't elevated the days I slept bad, I find as long as I don't toss and turn a lot or drink the night before my temps are usually pretty steady. I take my temp between 3:30-5:45. Ideally 5:45 is my time but since I wake up all the time I take it earlier sometimes. So today I took it at 4:15 after only sleeping an hour and it was 97.33 then took it again an hour later and it was 97.6 , which do you think I should enter? Or should I maybe go in the middle and average it out? I guess at this point it probably doesn't matter as I know I o'ed regardless but I just like to see an accurate chart.

Restlessness is a preg. symptom.... just sayin! :bunny:

I'd enter the 4:15 one... although I wouldn't be sure either is accurate as they say you need a solid 3 hours of sleep for your BBT to normalize.


----------



## Rachel789

Yay for CH's Lil :happydance: Your chart is looking good, I will be stalking it for the next week or so, I hope this is your BFP!


----------



## Rachel789

I wish it was a preg symptom but I have been having it off and on ever since I stopped BCP and it has been worse on the clomid so I think it is a hormonal thing :(


----------



## bnporter81

Rachel, that's a tough one...I don't really know what I would put for my chart either. Knowing me, I'd probably do like you said and go in the middle of the two:wacko:


----------



## Rachel789

Thanks for your input Lil and Bethany. :flower: I need to only take it once no matter what from now on. Hopefully I sleep better tonight but I have been saying that for awhile now :wacko: I have found even when I don't get 3 hours sleep my temps seem similar to when I do sleep good so I don't think it makes a huge diff for me personally but everyone is diff. I guess I will adjust it to somewhere in the middle and make note of it in FF.


----------



## cmwilson

Katya - Sorry about the temp but don't lose hope, it could be a fluke!:hugs:

Bex - Sorry about the diagnosis but like the other ladies said, at least now you can address the problem and I'm sure there is quick fix for it.:hugs: When do you talk to your doc about treatment? 

Bethany - Your reading looks great! I hope it comes true for you and you get that girl! :thumbup:

Rachel - I'm not sure about your temp. I would say to wait and see what it says tomorrow then adjust accordingly. I didn't sleep well last night and my temp went way up so of course I worried that we missed O yesterday but when I asked my doc whether I should be worried she said she doesn't put too much stock in temperatures and for me not to worry about it. :shrug:

Lil - Your temps are looking good! :thumbup:

Nat - How's the SA go?

Now for me - Well my IUI experience was ok! Definitely not as fun as BDing! DH did his thing this morning and we transported his swimmers under my shirt to keep them warm. :haha: We got there and waited for about a half an hour and then they called me back. DH's sample was good they said, post-wash there were 7 million little guys with a motility of 93% and the doc was pleased. :thumbup: So anyway she went to put the catheter in and she said my cervix wasn't straight so she had to get a different speculum and catheter and then she had to use some tool to straighten it. Ouchie, cramps city! She didn't seem concerned, she says it happens. Anyway, they are swimming their way to the target! We are BDing tonight and tomorrow morning just to be sure! Here's hoping they find their way! :thumbup:


----------



## Rachel789

Caroline-I am glad to hear your IUI experience went well! Now goooo :spermy: get that egg :happydance:


----------



## MommyDream

Yay Caroline!! Good luck!!!! I'll be stalking your chart!!


----------



## bnporter81

So glad it went well Caroline...pretty cool to think that you could be pregnant in a couple of weeks:winkwink:


----------



## mrsc81

Started spotting today so looks like af be right on time tomorrow


----------



## rmsh1

Congrats Caroline, sounds like it all went well!

I have to speak with a doctor on the phone on Monday and go from there. they may want to re-test, not sure. I want medication now :brat:


----------



## Rachel789

Sorry to hear that mrsc :hugs:


----------



## cmwilson

So sorry mrsc.:hugs:


----------



## Diddums

Sorry to hear Mrsc :( you cycles seems fairly consistent so it's only a matter of time before you catch that egg :) I'm thinking I want to try the monitor but will not knowing where in my cycle I am it could get expensive. Think I will wait until I am 100% sure I have started a new cycle and the. Buy the monitor xxx


----------



## bnporter81

Katya, I have the CBEFM and it doesn't work for me...probably because my cycles are so irregular:wacko:I've tried using it for 6 months and have never gotten a peak reading even on days when I get a positive OPK. When my cycles straighten out a bit I'll try it again, but right now it just doesn't work with my body:growlmad:

I hope it will work better for you,hon:flower:

Louise, sorry to hear about the spotting...I know it's frustrating.:hugs:I hope it happens soon for you:flower:


----------



## rmsh1

Lil, I am sure they would have checked your prolactin levels, it is standard with irregular cycles. 

Sorry about AF Louise, did she arrive in full force now?


----------



## Diddums

Thanks everyone. 

Beth I'm still in two minds about the monitor. I'm not going to make a decision until I have a proper AF so I have some time lol. 

My temp stayed down today so I'm sure I haven't o'ed yet. Going to keep temping and start opk again. Not had any fertile cm since the spotting and ewcm :(


----------



## bnporter81

Katya, sorry to hear about not ovulating:hugs:I know how hard it is to get a positive OPK and you think "YAY! Finally!" Then you find out that it really didn't happen. That happened to me last cycle and at this point I think I'll just be glad for AF to arrive that way I know I actually ovulated this cycle and that it's not just another fakeout temp. surge like last time:wacko: So very frustrating:dohh:


----------



## raventtc

hi ladies :wave:

back from the beach, it was a short trip this time but fun. Too windy to hang on the beach long but we found other things to do. Since my body is a natural alarm clock now i did temp while away my temps seem different this time, like i am not sure i actually o'd yet but ff says yes. Seems like so much went on while i was gone.. congrats on the iui!! that is sooo exciting!! and everyone else seems to be in the 2ww :hugs: well now i have to babysit for a bit while the SIL's moves into her new house.

:dust: to all


----------



## bnporter81

Glad to hear you had a fun time at the beach, raven.:boat::football:

I'm going to Missouri for a couple of days next weekend...not for a vacation but to pick up my step-daughter for a few weeks during the summer. My birthday is next Sunday so at least I'll be away during my birthday so maybe myself and the family can do something fun then:thumbup:


----------



## Rachel789

Welcome back Raven :hi: Glad your trip went well! I think it still looks like clearly o'ed based on your temps. Maybe it is a good thing they are a little different this cycle :winkwink:

Bethany-It still looks like you o'ed to me. I hope it isn't a fake out this time and you get your BFP in the end. :)

Katya-Sorry it is looking like O didn't occur, I too have had fake outs in the past and know how disappointing it is. Keep BD'ing and testing and hopefully you will o for real soon. At least you know you have your appt coming up in 1.5 months :happydance:

Not much to speak of here just impatiently waiting for this TWW to end. You know what's funny is the few times I know I o'ed after stopping BCP, within 2-3 days like clockwork everytime after O my nips would get REALLY sensitive. But last cycle after I o'ed which was my first clomid cycle I had zero post o symptoms which is why I was convinced I didnt O and so far same with this cycle. It must be that my hormones are diff due to the clomid? I just would think having symptoms is a good thing because it indicates high levels of progesterone. Why am I always disappointed at lack of symptoms/side effects, I should be happy I am fortunate enough to not have them! :haha:


----------



## bnporter81

Thank you, Rach...your temps are nice and high. Looking good!:thumbup:


----------



## Rachel789

So I turned off the override on FF just so see where it would put my cross hairs at this point and now they are on CD 18. No matter what I do when I play around with adding or taking away +opks, ect it leaves it on that day. Do you think it is possible I o'ed that day? I just don't see why FF doesn't think CD 17 is the day. I guess either way it wouldn't matter because we BD'ed a lot around then. I just want to know what DPO I am for testing and such.


----------



## Rachel789

I just changed the method to fertility awareness in the override section and it finally gave me CD 17. That looks better!


----------



## mrsc81

CD1 today, my cycles seem pretty consistent, i dont know why were not catching the egg! Maybe im not ovulating :shrug:


----------



## MommyDream

Sorry about the wacky temps Kayta! :hugs: I hope things normalize for you soon!

Bethany - what a great birthday present a BFP would be! :happydance:

Rachel - your temps look sooo good! I am also very impatient this cycle.. I've had some weird symptoms but I'm trying not to symptom spot or get my hopes up... I hope this is it though and we can be cycle buddies!

Louise - sorry AF got you.. :hugs:

Raven- glad you enjoyed the beach!

AFM- DH was just reading over shoulder and he thinks I'm a crazy BNB addict... Hahaha


----------



## bnporter81

Lil, a BFP sure would be a great birthday present!:cake::bfp::cloud9:


----------



## Diddums

Sorry AF got you Lou :( I can't remember whether you are getting tested at the Dr?

Good luck to all those in the TWW. Hope you all get a BFP!!!!!!!!!!! 

I will keep temping, BDing and testing, but I'm not sure i did the right thing by classifying the spotting as CD1. In any case I have the consultant appointment in a month and a half and hubby and I are off to Budapest for a week for our 1st wedding anniversary and I'm so excited. Will help July pass quicker lol! xxx


----------



## Rachel789

Lil-That would be amazing if we both got pregnant this cycle and could be bump buddies. I really hope this is it for us!


----------



## mrsc81

Diddums said:


> Sorry AF got you Lou :( I can't remember whether you are getting tested at the Dr?
> 
> Good luck to all those in the TWW. Hope you all get a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I will keep temping, BDing and testing, but I'm not sure i did the right thing by classifying the spotting as CD1. In any case I have the consultant appointment in a month and a half and hubby and I are off to Budapest for a week for our 1st wedding anniversary and I'm so excited. Will help July pass quicker lol! xxx

Im going to see my dr next week and hopefully get referred :thumbup:
Ive got my cousins wedding on 14th july and then its our 5yr anniversary the week after, 21st, so ive got some things to pass july too :flower:


----------



## Rachel789

Sorry to hear AF showed Louise :hugs:


----------



## Diddums

Aww hubby and I got married on the 14th July :) xx

Good luck with The Dr appointment. What day next week? My dr was actually very helpful once I'd explained that I hadn't had a period in 4/5 months!


----------



## MommyDream

My anniversary is in July too! July 30th...


----------



## mrsc81

Havent made the dr appt yet, can only make it on the day i want to go.. Cant book ahead


----------



## Diddums

Wow that's tough! I can book up to 4 weeks in advance! Xx


----------



## cmwilson

Rachel and Lil - Your temps are looking great! Fingers crossed for you both!!:happydance::wohoo::headspin::yipee:


----------



## seabean

I think my body was gearing up to ovulate this weekend. My OPKs went from almost stark white, to almost positive (but not quite) over the past 2 days. Today I woke up wtih a terrible headache that never really went away, and have been bloated w/ some mild cramping. Hopefully my OPKs will turn positive and my ovaries are ready to pop one out! :shrug:


----------



## Diddums

Yay Dee! Hope you ovulate in the next few days!!!

Ladies what do you think of my chart? Do you think I've ovulated or not? Might get a form for a progrsterone test and have bloods taken tomorrow. The positive opk is the day that my opk was the darkest and borderline positive :) 

Xxx


----------



## bnporter81

Katya, it's hard to tell if you've O'd....your chart is a lot like mine this month in that your temps the last week are staying kind of close to your temps at the beginning of the cycle, but a couple of them are a tad higher so I really hope you did O.:hugs:

Rachel, goodness, your temp just keeps going up and up, doesn't it?:thumbup::happydance:

Caroline, your chart is looking really good too! FX'd this is it for you, hon!:thumbup:

AFM, yesterday I had some very light pink-tinged, creamy CM...I was thinking:dohh:I'm only 9 dpo and my LP is usually 12 days! I also had a temp drop but it's come back up today some and no pink on the TP this morning so we'll see I guess:shrug:

Nat, miss seeing you on here....where are you at in your cycle? Did you O. yet? Any results yet from the SA? FX'd for you!


----------



## Rachel789

Bethany-Hopefully that was IB, that is a good sign your temp went back up! :happydance:

Caroline-Yay for temp rise, your chart is looking good so far. When do you think you will test?

Lil-Looking good as well!! When will you test? Any symptoms?

Katya-It is hard to say but I def think there is a chance you o'ed. I think trying to get a progesterone test is a very good idea :thumbup:

Nat-I agree with Bethany come back here!! :)

Dee-Whoa your temps got low, from what you are saying it really sounds like your body is gearing up to o. I hope you get a + opk today. Post a pic of todays opk if you can! :)

Not a whole lot going on here symptom wise aside from a couple random shooting pains in my boobs but not soreness. I still can't sleep which is just driving me crazy. i think I had 3 hours though for my temp last night. My temps look good but I just don't want to get my hopes up based on temps because I have seen many of us on this thread with beautiful temps and end up with AF. It is such a tease! I am just going to try to remain calm and patient as I can during this TWW and not be too negative but not get my hopes up either.


----------



## foquita

Rachel I am so in love with your chart!!! you must just sit and stare at it all day with love hearts in your eyes! :haha: when are you testing? 

sorry I am always going AWOL, I was having a few days off with davie :cloud9: then I always try and wait to get on the computer for this thread but fuck it :haha: 

louise, I'm so sorry the witch got you :hugs: you could ask the doctor for a 7DPO progesterone test and then you would know for sure :) has your DH had an SA? 

dee, hope the big O happens for you soon, are you still reading 50 shades? I had to stop because we had to abstain but I'm going to start reading again tomorrow i think :haha:

glad you had a good time At the beach raven :hugs: 

katya, I'm not sure...I'm pretty rubbish with charts, have you compared them to other ovulatory charts in the gallery on FF? :) 

bethany I hope you have ovulated! it would be amazing to have a nice normal length cycle :hugs: 

Caroline, what's happening with you my love? :) 

lil, I still think your chart looks good even with the small temp rise today! I think it'll go back up tomorrow :) just call me mystic nat :haha: 

bex, how did you get on at the doctor? looking forward to your update :hugs: 

sorry if I missed anyone out :)


----------



## bnporter81

Thanks Rach, I hope it was IB,too, but it gets to a point where it's almost hard to be hopeful, you know?:shrug:It would be really nice if my temp went up more tomorrow or at least stayed the same and not go down:cloud9:


----------



## rmsh1

Well i just spoke with my doctor, he said I have to have a repeat blood test at the end of June, and if my levels are still high, i have to be referred to an endocrinologist 

Anything above 628 units is abnormal and mine were 870. He said that is not extrememly high but still higher than it should be

I told him about the milky liquid from my nipples and he said that is a sign of high prolactin levels (which I knew)

So I have to book another blood test at the end of June, then a doc appointment the week after to discuss results, and probably get a referral

So more waiting for me :cry:


----------



## raventtc

seabean - i usually get a headache when i o or af is coming...so fingers crossed its o time for you

rachel - your chart does look good, and keeping a positive outlook is a good idea 

bn - Fx for higher temps for you :hugs:

well ladies i am off to work, during the summer i work away from the home so i can't chat as often. But nothing new with me no symptoms at all...


----------



## seabean

Yeah my temps have gotten super low the past few days. I re-checked them and they always hovered around the first temp, so I am pretty sure they weren't flukes or anything. I will be sure to post tonight's OPK if it is anything to write home about. :thumbup:

Nat - I started book 2 on Friday (my friend lent it to me:happydance:) but read a third of it in 1 sitting, so I stopped b/c I didn't want to read get through it too quickly since I am still in an super long line for book 3 at the library. 

My husband is in training all week a state away, and I am also going to be out of town for work Tuesday-Thursday :( I really want to ovulate, but it would suck if the timing was not in our favor. At this point though I just want my body to get normal, then I guess I'll worry more about BFPs after that. Is that selfish?? :nope:

I hope everyone had a great weekend! HAPPY MONDAY! :plane:


----------



## bnporter81

Bex, I'm sorry you have to wait longer, but hopefully the wait will be worth it!:thumbup:

Raven, you're having some nice high temps:happydance:Hope it means something good for you soon!

Dee, I started book two last week as well, but I only got a few pages in. I'm going to Missouri the end of the week so I figured I'd wait about reading it that way I'll have it for traveling and all during the trip. And no, that's not being selfish at all. I feel pretty much the same way...I'm really hoping I did ovulate on CD 19 like it says....even if I don't get a BFP this cycle I would be SOOO thrilled to have a 31 day cycle this time!


----------



## Rachel789

Dee-It would suck if you missed o being away from your DH but like you said at least you could have confidence your body is back on track :thumbup: If I don't get my BFP this cycle, next cycle DH is going away during my prime fertile period and because I am on clomid and don't want to waste a cycle I will have to follow along with him. Luckily I can bring my laptop and still work. 

Raven-Your temps are looking great!!

Nat-So good to have you back! Did you o yet? I am not testing until probably 15 or 16 dpo. I would rather see AF than another BFN. I hate testing early to be honest. The only reason I did it in the past was because I had plans to go out and drink and just wanted to make sure I wasn't pregnant before I did. Otherwise I would always wait!

Bex- :hugs: I hope you get answers soon. I know how much waiting around sucks. It is the worst. :(


----------



## Diddums

Some lovely looking temps ladies! Hope we have some good news in the next week or so :)

I went to the drs today to sort out testing and results for my fertility clinic appointment in August. The dr agreed that maybe the five days of spotting was a period so has given me a form for cd21 bloods to check for ovulation that I will be having blood taken for on Friday morning. I also have a cd2 blood test form in case I get a proper period in the mean time. And she gave me the semen analysis form for hubby. We have to abstain for 48hrs and take the pot straight to the hospital. I think we will bd Friday evening then do the test Monday morning as we both have a couple days off next week. 

Is it weird that I'm excited things are slowly being sorted? 
I guess the bloods on Friday will confirm whether I have ovulated or not and I will get the results at the end of next week. Although if I have ovulated I will either have AF or a bfp before then lol. I hope either of those happen. Would much prefer knowing I have ovulated lol xxxx


----------



## cmwilson

Hi ladies! Happy Monday!

Katya - I'm not sure what to tell you about your chart, it's possible you O'd. :shrug: I'd see what your temp does tomorrow. :hugs:

Bethany - The timing sounds right for IB! :happydance: Hope this is it for you but I know what you mean about not wanting to get your hopes up. 

Rachel - I have MAJOR chart envy! It's looking so good! Keep on climbing temps! I'm so excited for you! :thumbup:

Bex - I'm sorry you have more waiting, that is so frustrating. :growlmad: Maybe you'll O while you are waiting!

Raven - Your chart is looking great as well! Good luck!! :thumbup:

Dee - Your temp has dropped nicely but hopefully O will hold off for you so your DH will be back! :thumbup:

Nat - Well what's going on with me is that I finally got at egg from Clomid! :happydance: I O'd and had an IUI on Friday so I guess I'm officially in the TWW cause I got my CH today! My first TWW that I can remember! I hope you are enjoying making up for lost time after the SA with Davie! :thumbup:

In other news, like I told Nat, I got my CH today! I hope my temp goes higher though cause right now they are similar to my early cycle temps. I've been sleepy since O and have had some lower back pain but that might just be from the IUI. I really am not feeling optimistic about this one ending in a BFP but I'm excited that the Clomid worked and I hope it works again next cycle! :thumbup: To answer your question Rachel, like you, I'm not going to test until 14 dpo or after. I think I'd rather see AF than BFN. :dohh:


----------



## Rachel789

Caroline- Yay for CH's!! :happydance: Soooo excited for you :) I wouldnt worry about your temps I think your chart looks great so far. A lot of people's temps don't get really high until 7 dpo or so because that is when progresterone peaks.

My chart does look beautiful in theory but I feel like this couldn't possibly indicate pregnancy yet because the egg wouldn't even implant until 6-12 dpo right? I just don't want to get my hopes up :nope:


----------



## raventtc

good outlook rachel, for the past 3 months my temps and chart have looked oh sooo good and then af so i am not putting to much into my chart either....just to keep sane!!

cm - great news about the crosshairs!!


----------



## MommyDream

I have a feeling we're going to get some BFPs this time around!! Great looking charts everyone!

I'm not going to test until AF is late... On the 25th... I probably won't get there but I hope I do!


----------



## foquita

I think today might have been O day but I cant be sure because I'm not temping and I didn't use opks properly/enough! I think I will just have to wait and see if AF comes in 11 days time! I expect she will because I'm ill and don't think my body is very baby friendly right now :haha: plus if today is O day it's a bit shit because we didn't :sex:, well we did but didn't 'finish'! I feel ok about it though, strangely :wacko: I don't know what's wrong with me :haha: 

that's not weird at all katya!! it's great that things are happening and you can tick more things off your list, definitely something to be excited about IMO :D 

Caroline that's the best news ever!!! :happydance: you must be so pleased :cloud9: does that mean IF you don't get your bfp this cycle you can go on to take 150mg clomid again next cycle? I think you'll get your bfp though :smug:


----------



## cmwilson

Thanks Nat! I'm super pleased! :happydance: I wish I could be relaxed like you! I'm going to try, I'm definitely not getting my hopes up. :thumbup: To answer your question, I'm pretty sure that if I don't get my BFP then I get to do 150 again. That will be so much less expensive than the injectables. I hope it works again next time!!


----------



## MommyDream

Caroline- that would be great if you did 150 of clomid again. How much does clomid cost for you? Injectables?


----------



## raventtc

i am not testing early either, my lp is 15/16 days so if af doesn't show up i may test at the end of this month...Fx she stays her wicked self away --- from all of us !!!

:dust:


----------



## Rachel789

How amazing would it be if all of us in the TWW got BFPs! I really hope this is it for us :)


----------



## bnporter81

Katya, that's great news that you're getting the ball rolling on everything...every little step gets you that much closer!:thumbup:

Caroline, YAY for crosshairs! I know you must be so thrilled to finally have them:happydance:

Raven and Lil, your charts are both looking really good:thumbup:

And yes, it would be wonderful to get some BFPs in here! We are definitely due for 1 or 2 or 11 (however many there are in here!)LOL:haha:


----------



## cmwilson

MommyDream said:


> Caroline- that would be great if you did 150 of clomid again. How much does clomid cost for you? Injectables?

Clomid at 150 for me costs about $75 dollars in comparison to injectables where the drugs alone cost about $1,000 dollars. I really hope they let me try 150 at least one more time! Fingers crossed!


----------



## mrsc81

Just popping in to say ive got an appt today with the dr, feeling anxious! I guess im worried she wont be interested and send me away..
I will come back later and let you know how i got on and also catch up with everyones posts


----------



## bnporter81

Good luck with the doctor, Louise! Hope you can get some answers:hugs:


----------



## foquita

Caroline, I think I've just realised and accepted that I'm not going to get pregnant without medical help so I'm just looking forward to my appointment next month! :happydance: I'm really pleased you've saved so much money by ovulating on the clomid, will you get three cycles at 150mg if it keeps working? :) 

this thread is seriously overdue some bfps, I think we're bound to all get them at the same time because there haven't been any for so long! :haha: 

Bethany, nice to see your temp going up!! :D


----------



## foquita

GOOD LUCK at the doctors louise, I always get really nervous beforehand too. looking forward to hearing an update later :) :)


----------



## Rachel789

Good luck at your appt today Louise!

Nat-While I admire your laid back attitude I think you are wrong in saying you won't get pregnant without medical intervention. This is only your third cycle that you know you actually o'ed. The soy has been working beautifully for you. When you are o'ing and timing BDing perfectly you only have a 20-25% chance every month to get pregnant, it is a matter of playing the odds (trust me I know about odds I am a former profressional poker player :)) So statistically if you keep o'ing every month and the SA is good there is an 85% chance you will get pregnant within a year! Anyway keep your head up. You know you have your appt coming up either way, but I thought I would give you some perspective and maybe some hope in the meantime :)

Lil-I see you are 10 dpo with a big temp dip and your LP is normally 14 days so it is too early for a dip due to AF, soooo maybe implantation dip?!? I hope so!

Bethany-Your temps are looking great :thumbup:

Caroline/Raven-I haven't seen your temps for today but I bet they are up/looking good :)


----------



## foquita

still in love with your chart rach, it's amazing! :cloud9: 

I know but this is my last cycle with soy and then I'll be back to my long annovulatory ones but hopefully I'll get clomid! :) I probably won't get to start it until the end of august even if I do get it straight away so I have a looooong while to wait! ive just resigned myself to waiting to start clomid :)


----------



## Rachel789

I think it is great to have a good attitude about it because at this point that is the best thing you can do. That would be so nice if you get to start clomid, since soy worked for you I am sure clomid will work great as well and hopefully you can get monitored while on it. :)


----------



## foquita

I'm just trying to be positive and happy and not worry about things in the run up to starting to worry about everything when I'm under assisted conception :haha: if that makes sense. also I'm now looking forward to starting uni and going part time in work in september because I can pretty much write off the next few months TTC-wise :) 

I'm off work sick today and cuddling with my cat :) he's under the covers because he's scared of the sound of the shower and davie is showering, he melts my heart he's so cute! :cloud9:


----------



## raventtc

thanks for the chart love ladies, my temp dipped down this am, but not stressing about it since its still above the coverline...

louise-good luck on your doc appointment today :hugs:


----------



## MommyDream

Good luck at the doc Louise!!!

Caroline - so glad the 150 of clomid seems to be working for you so far!

Rachel - your chart is unbelievable!!

Nat - enjoy your day off :)

Thanks for the thoughts on my temp dip ladies... I have no idea what it is... I am pretty bummed and thinking I'm out. Looking back at my charts, I do sometimes have a dip around 10dpo...


----------



## bnporter81

Thank you Rachel...your chart is looking AWESOME!:thumbup:


----------



## mrsc81

Well i told my doc i had been ttc for a year.. haha, well almost :winkwink:
And she asked me some questions about my cycles, etc.. She said they normally say try for 2yrs.. :saywhat: 
BUT because of my irregular cycles/pcos diagnosis and because it will be affecting my mental health (history of depression) she will refer me to fertility clinic :happydance:
So ive got a form for progesterone blood test, she said when i get a peak on my monitor to go and get it done, hubby got to go to his doc and get SA form, ive got to make an appt week after ive had blood test and she will refer me. 
I feel happier already, like something is happening :thumbup:

It seems the rest of you ladies are either in tww or about to ovulate, im only cd4 so about 3 weeks until i ovulate


----------



## bnporter81

Two years?! That is totally ridiculous!!:growlmad: I'm glad you're able to get referred to someone who can help you out, hon. Good luck with everything!:hugs:


----------



## rmsh1

Yay Louise, sounds promising! I havent been told I will get referred to a FS, just an endo if my prolactin is still high, but I am going to discuss all of this at my next appointment anyway.


----------



## Diddums

Wow that's good news Lou! Two years is ridiculous though. Are you in the uk? My dr referred me after 6 months because I l have PCOS and haven't had a periods for 4 months! 

Just waitin to have my bloods taken on Friday for progesterone and hubby's SA then all tests will be done for our fertility clinic appointment on 3rd August. 

I've played around with my chart, taken away all spottin and ewcm and my Pre-o temp drop and FF still thinks I've o'ed based on temps alone so I don't know what to think?!?


----------



## mrsc81

Diddums said:


> Wow that's good news Lou! Two years is ridiculous though. Are you in the uk? My dr referred me after 6 months because I l have PCOS and haven't had a periods for 4 months!
> 
> Just waitin to have my bloods taken on Friday for progesterone and hubby's SA then all tests will be done for our fertility clinic appointment on 3rd August.
> 
> I've played around with my chart, taken away all spottin and ewcm and my Pre-o temp drop and FF still thinks I've o'ed based on temps alone so I don't know what to think?!?

Yes im in UK, my doc wants me to do same, have progesterone and SA results ready for fertility appointment as she said they wont be able to move me forward without them as no point if hubby's sperm isnt good. 
Im hoping fertility appointment wont take too long it says within 4 weeks on the website... i noticed it also says they are exceeding the national waiting time targets, and it has one of the UK's leading fertility centres.


----------



## Rachel789

Louise-That is such good news that you got a referral! I can't believe they like to make people wait 2 years!! :dohh: I am happy they put you through though :) It has to be so nice to know that help is on the way. I know when I finally went to see my dr. I felt much better about everything.

Katya-You very well could have o'ed I think it looks like you did but I would keep BD'ing at least every other or every 2 days to make sure you are covered if for some reason you didn't o.


----------



## cmwilson

Nat - I'm not sure how many more Clomid rounds I'll get, maybe 3 more after this one? At least I know that if the Clomid doesn't work next round or it works and no bfp that I have the injectables to fall back on. :shrug: I like your positive attitude! I just know it's just a matter of time before you get your bfp. I think it's right around the corner. :thumbup: I hope you get over your cold really soon! 

Bethany - Nice temp today! I'm getting so excited for you! :happydance: Not to be all "Hunger Games" but the odds are definitely in our favor for at least one of us to get a bfp with so many of us in the TWW!

Ooo Rachel your temps are looking SO good! :happydance:

Raven - Your temps are still looking good! Definitely above the coverline!

Lil - Don't stress yourself about your temp dip, like Rachel said, the timing is right for an implantation dip! Are you getting progesterone bloodwork done this cycle?

Louise - That is wonderful news about your appointment! I'm so glad your doc didn't make you wait 2 years! It's so great to feel like things are moving forward! :happydance:

Katya - It's possible you O'd but I guess you'll know for sure when you have your progesterone blood test on Friday! :thumbup:

Well I had a big temp spike this morning but it could be a fluke, we'll see what it does tomorrow! I've still been sleepy with some occasional back pain but it's probably just normal TWW symptoms and I wouldn't know it since this is my first TWW. :haha: Ok well naptime for me!


----------



## MommyDream

Louise - great news on the referral!

Caroline - that is a huge temp spike!! Keep us posted on symptoms the next few days...

Kayta - You definitely could have O'd but it's hard to know for sure.

I keep telling DH it sucks that I don't have any symptoms and so I'm out this cycle... and he says if everyone got symptoms, HPTs wouldn't exist... LOL... I suppose he's right...


----------



## bnporter81

Lil, yeah I believe he's totally right about that...I know not everyone has a lot of symptoms:thumbup:It ain't over till the :witch:sings:haha:

Caroline, wow, that was a huge spike:happydance:I hope it means really good things for you, hon:thumbup:


----------



## Rachel789

Caroline-I knew your temp would jump today, looking really good! :happydance:

Lil-I haven't really noticed any symptoms either. But I believe that you don't get true symptoms until at least a couple days after implantation. Because think about it, how could you have symptoms before when the pregnancy hormone hasnt been released yet? The "symptoms" people feel I believe are from progesterone which happens to pregnant and non pregnant TWWs. I never get sore boobs so if it gets closer to when AF is due and I get sore boobs I may think that is a symptom!


----------



## rmsh1

Ohhh Caroline, what a sexy looking first ever ovulation chart you have there!


----------



## foquita

caroline your chart looks AMAZING! i'm in love with it! it should mate with rachel's chart and create loads of lovely wee babies :rofl:


----------



## foquita

i'm glad you've got the ball rolling louise! it'll be a weight off your shoulders :)


----------



## Rachel789

foquita said:


> caroline your chart looks AMAZING! i'm in love with it! it should mate with rachel's chart and create loads of lovely wee babies :rofl:

:rofl: :haha: :rofl:


----------



## Diddums

foquita said:


> caroline your chart looks AMAZING! i'm in love with it! it should mate with rachel's chart and create loads of lovely wee babies :rofl:

Lol love this! :)


----------



## rmsh1

My chart should hide in shame. Nat's chart has disappeared


----------



## foquita

mine is completely empty bex :haha: i didn't temp this cycle, hence why i'm feeling breezy :haha:


----------



## Lisa92881

Well hot damn there's some faaaaaabulous looking charts here ladies!!! :yipee:

PS - I didn't have any symptoms before my BFP....just saying... :winkwink:


----------



## cmwilson

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: You ladies are hilarious! I think Rachel's chart and my chart would make beautiful chart babies! :haha:


----------



## Rachel789

Lisa92881 said:


> Well hot damn there's some faaaaaabulous looking charts here ladies!!! :yipee:
> 
> PS - I didn't have any symptoms before my BFP....just saying... :winkwink:

Thanks for saying that Lisa, it will make all of us with no symptoms feel like we have a chance :)

Hope you are doing good and pregnancy is treating you well :thumbup:


----------



## MommyDream

Chart babies! Hahaha


----------



## raventtc

i see you all were having some fun while i was away...chart babies?? lol

its going to be a HOT one here today, might take the kiddos swimming after work today?? who knows, but yesterday i had tons of creamy cm and i mean a lot..and a temp jump today.

how is everyone today???


----------



## foquita

raven your chart is looking great! and different from your norm! I've got high hopes :) 

maybe there'll be a wee love triangle between you caroline and Rachel's charts lol! :)


----------



## Diddums

Lol Nat. My chart is watching on jealously from the side line :)


----------



## Rachel789

Raven/Lil-Yay for temp increases..Looking really good!! :happydance:

I am silly and took my temp twice again last night which I said I would stop doing :dohh: The problem is I haven't slept right for weeks now :wacko: The difference in temps isn't big so it shouldn't matter but I took my temp around 3:20 a.m and it was 97.73 then again at 4:45 and it was 97.86. Lately I have been taking my temp around 4-5 am so what temp do I put in for today? Keep in mind that for the most part I wake up every 1-2 hours per night these days. But I have found in the past that my temps were very similar nights I slept well to nights I slept bad so I think as long as I don't toss and turn much or get out of bed my temps are still accurate. I know for some people they change a lot but I don't find that to be the case for me.


----------



## bnporter81

Rach, if you had a longer amount of sleep before the 3:20 temp then I would probably use that one. If they were about the same I'd use the 4:45.

AFM, 12 dpo today and got a negative FRER this morning and had a pretty big drop today so I'm pretty sure this cycle will be a bust:wacko:Stopped using my progesterone so guess I'll just wait for AF to show


----------



## Rachel789

Thanks for your input bethany. I really can't remember how long I was sleeping when I took the earlier temp. Probably between 1-1.5 hours so probably similar. I guess in the grand scheme of things a 0.1 difference probably doesnt matter so I will just leave it with the later temp for now and try to refrain from taking it twice.

Sorry about the temp drop I really hope AF isn't on her way :( How long is your LP normally?


----------



## MommyDream

Sorry about the temp drop Bethany! :hugs:

Rachel- too bad you aren't sleeping! It make this whole temping thig difficult! :hugs:


----------



## raventtc

rachel - the two temps are close so either one will be okay i would think, i have found out if i temp within an hour of my normal time its always the same but anything past an hour is way higher...

bn - :hug: sorry for the temp drop :hugs:


----------



## raventtc

foquita said:


> raven your chart is looking great! and different from your norm! I've got high hopes :)
> 
> maybe there'll be a wee love triangle between you caroline and Rachel's charts lol! :)

thanks and yes it is much different from other charts of mine...and earlier than ever too?


----------



## MommyDream

Love the chart Raven!

Guess what ladies??? Fifty Shades Darker is finally ready for pickup at the library!!!


----------



## Diddums

Can't wait to start reading the fifty shades of grey book. I have Monday and Tuesday off so will dedicate some time I reading. 

In other news I noticed some spotting when i wiped. Not sure what it is so will wait and see what tomorrow brings


----------



## bnporter81

Thanks girls...I appreciate the support and love:hugs:

Rachel, my LP is usually 12 days. Now if AF doesn't show soon I get to wonder if there's still a chance of being pregnant/ or I didn't really ovulate this time and it was a fakeout. I really hope AF shows instead of not ovulating. At least then I'd feel better because I'd know I at least had a normal cycle length this time.

YAY for 50 shades girls...bet you'll love it. I'm on the beginning of the second book, but saving it for travelling I'm doing this weekend.


----------



## rmsh1

See you ladies when I get back from Berlin

Hope to see some BFPs on this thread when I return!!!
:hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

Have a fantastic time Bex!!! I am jealous I am sure you will have some much needed fun/time away from thinking about TTC.


----------



## raventtc

MommyDream said:


> Love the chart Raven!
> 
> Guess what ladies??? Fifty Shades Darker is finally ready for pickup at the library!!!

thanks! you will love the books, i def did!! Happy Reading!!



Diddums said:


> Can't wait to start reading the fifty shades of grey book. I have Monday and Tuesday off so will dedicate some time I reading.
> 
> In other news I noticed some spotting when i wiped. Not sure what it is so will wait and see what tomorrow brings

sorry about the spotting, smart thinking about giving yourself time to read you will need it...you will get lost in them quick!



bnporter81 said:


> Thanks girls...I appreciate the support and love:hugs:
> 
> Rachel, my LP is usually 12 days. Now if AF doesn't show soon I get to wonder if there's still a chance of being pregnant/ or I didn't really ovulate this time and it was a fakeout. I really hope AF shows instead of not ovulating. At least then I'd feel better because I'd know I at least had a normal cycle length this time.
> 
> YAY for 50 shades girls...bet you'll love it. I'm on the beginning of the second book, but saving it for travelling I'm doing this weekend.

have a safe trip this weekend! 



rmsh1 said:


> See you ladies when I get back from Berlin
> 
> Hope to see some BFPs on this thread when I return!!!
> :hugs:

Wow Berlin!! Have fun, and I soo hope there are a bunch of BFP's when you return, how long are you going for and is it for fun or work?


----------



## bnporter81

Have a good time, Bex!:plane:


----------



## cmwilson

Bethany - Sorry about the temp drop sweetie. :hugs: Don't lose hope yet! 

Rachel - I think you made the right decision with your temp. It is still looking great! My chart says, "Hey" to your chart. :winkwink:

Lil - Your temp went back up! Implantation dip yesterday, maybe? :shrug::happydance:

Raven - My chart and Rachel's chart would like to extend an invite to your chart for a little three-way action. :winkwink::kiss:

Katya - Implantation bleeding? :shrug: I'll keep my fingers crossed!

Bex - Have fun in Berlin! Can't wait to hear about it when you get back! :flower:

I have my day 21 bloodwork and ultrasound tomorrow morning. Don't know when I'll get my bloodwork results back but I hope my progesterone is above 15! At least that's what I heard it should be above. Anybody else get day 21 bloods done? As far as Fifty Shades I only have 20 percent of the last book left. :cry: What will I do when it's over?! :cry:


----------



## raventtc

a little three way action :lol: sounds like a plan :haha:

i went threw reading withdrawn when i was done reading all the books :winkwink: good luck on your blood test!


----------



## bnporter81

Caroline, I know what you can do when you're done reading the book...You, Rachel, and Raven can write your own book thoroughly describing the 3-way action your charts have:haha:That's some sexy reading there!:kiss::serenade::book:


----------



## raventtc

hello out there>> where is everyone??


----------



## bnporter81

Well, my temp dropped a slight bit more than yesterday and FF took away my crosshairs so I don't know anymore...guess it will be another long cycle and I'm sooo frustrated and just ready to give up:cry: My birthday is Sunday and all of this just makes me not even care about it. We're leaving tomorrow night to get my step-daughter so I'll probably get back on when we get back home next week. Good luck everyone in your TWW....hopefully there will be good news when I get back on here. Hugs everyone


----------



## seabean

Hi everyone! I have been sneaking peeks at your posts all week, trying to stay caught up :)

I can really sense some BFPs coming from this 50 Shades of Fertility chart club going on. Can't wait!

Sorry about losing your ch bethany. I have totally had that happen before and it sucks.
Nat, what cd are you?

I have had some nice temp rises, but trying not to get my hopes up for at least a few more days. My opks got dark, but never positive. I also didn't get much EWCM and cervical position signs. So I am having my doubts right now.

I have been too busy at this damn conference to read 50 book 2! :( I am about 30% through it and can't wait to dive back in.

Have a lovely day all!


----------



## raventtc

bn - sorry about ff taking your crosshairs, we have all been there :hugs: have a good trip!


----------



## Rachel789

Bethany- :hugs: I am sorry to see FF took away your CHs. If AF doesn't show and your temp stays down I would say you may not have o'ed. I know how unbelievably frustrating that is, we have all been there. We are here for you.

Raven/Caroline-You two are too funny talking about our charts having a three way :rofl: Love it! Looking good still ladies :thumbup:

Dee-It is good to hear from you! I really hope this is O for you :)

9 dpo and my chart seems to have leveled off, I guess it would have to at some point! :haha: I just don't feel pregnant. Zero symptoms. I know it may be too early to feel them but I just feel like I would know in my gut if there was a chance and I just don't feel it :(

I am currently trying to decide what to do if/when AF shows next week. I don't feel like my dr did thorough enough testing and I think maybe doing IUI with the clomid would increase my chance so I want to make an appt with an RE. The problem is it will cost us more money and I will likely have to take a couple cycles off clomid while they run tests, ect. And I am already so sick of waiting, the thought of having to wait more is depressing but I really want a dr. that is more thorough and will really know how to help me. What do you ladies think?


----------



## seabean

Rachel, its a tough call. I don't think it would hurt to at least discuss options at a Dr appt. It's also only your second clomid cycle, and its definitely working for you, so it could just be a matter of time. You are also counting yourself out of this cycle way too soon! In just a few days you will know if you have your BFP, so keep up hope amd the positive vibes until the witch actually shows (but she won't).


----------



## Rachel789

Thanks Dee!

I may like you said just make an appt to meet with the dr. but since it will likely take awhile to get in there anyway I can just do clomid next cycle with my gyno. DH is going away for my fertile period though next cycle and I really don't want to have to go with him when he goes away but that would be my only choice if I do the clomid next cycle so I may take the cycle off either way so I don't have to do that. I hope you are all right and I don't even have to worry about all of this though! I just feel like I do every other cycle when AF shows so I am not too hopeful.


----------



## MommyDream

Happy Thursday ladies! :wave:

Bethany - sorry FF removed your CH. It still kind of looks like you O'd to me and that AF might be on the way. :shrug: Enjoy your trip - try not to thing about the TTC stress and just enjoy yourself!

Dee - your temp rise looks pretty good! I hope it's o! I am on chapter 3 of 50 Shades - book 2! I can't wait to go home and read!! What conference are you at?

Caroline - let us know your blood work goes today! Good luck!

Dee-It is good to hear from you! I really hope this is O for you :)

Rachel - as my DH would say, if you could tell you were pregnant, tests wouldn't exist! LOL. I'm trying to decide my own plan of action for next cycle too - I'm going to do the HSG if I can and maybe try IUI?? I need to talk to my doc.

AF will likely show for me on Sunday and I'll make a doctor appt for Tuesday to talk about the plan of attack for the next cycle...


----------



## Rachel789

Lil-You are so not out yet! Isn't your LP 14 days? Your temps are still above the coverline I think you are still in good shape :)

I would like to do the HSG as well. I hear you are more fertile after them because it clears you out. It would be nice to know for sure my tubes don't have any blockage. I also never got the proper CD 3 bloodwork. when my dr checked mine she did it on CD 40something :dohh: I want proper thorough testing. I appreciate her helping me out and putting me on clomid but lets face it, this isnt her specialty and I think an RE would be much more helpful for me.


----------



## MommyDream

Yes - my LP is usually 14 days. I am trying not to be too down and out about my lower temp, but I do really think I am out this cycle.

I was watching "One Born Every Minute" the other day and there was a woman on there who had tried to get pregnant for 4 years. Her and her husband ended up with quadruplets!!! I don't know if she did IVF or just clomid or what... anyway... nuts!!


----------



## cmwilson

Bethany - :hugs: Sorry about the crosshairs. I agree with Lil that it looks like you did O. Try not to think about and enjoy your trip and your birthday!! :cake::shipw:

Hi Dee! - Good to hear from you! That's a nice temp rise there! :thumbup: Hope this is O for you!

Rachel - I think your plan to take Clomid next cycle and make an appointment with an FS is a good idea, that way you'll at least have something to do while waiting for your appointment. BUT I don't think you're going to need to worry about next cycle. :winkwink:

Lil - Like Rachel said, you're not out yet! Your temps are still above the cover line. You're not out until the witch shows! :holly: (don't ask me why, I just felt the statement called for bouncing boobies :haha:)

Nat - How's your TWW going? Are you feeling better?

AFM - My appointment went ok. My progesterone shows I ovulated but it's not where they like to see it so I have to start doing progesterone vaginal suppositories. :blush: I'm not thrilled about it but if I do get pregnant, taking these will lower my chance of miscarriage so that's a positive. I was surprised my progesterone was low. Based on my temps, you'd think it would be high but this is my first TWW so what do I know? :dohh: I'm kind of like Rachel in that I don't think this cycle will be it for me but my doc told me today if no bfp then I'll get to do Clomid 150 again. :happydance: So things to look forward to!


----------



## seabean

Caroline, your temps have only been up for a couple days, and you're cd6 instead of cd7. These thing could totally explain it. Supositories are a good insurance though just in case. Lots of women take them in the beginning. :)


MD, my conference is for a project I am working on researching obesity and cancer. I am going to another conference next week for the society of epidemiology, which my inner nerd loves. :)


----------



## cmwilson

I was just thinking ladies, do you think because I'm only starting the progesterone on 6 dpo that I'm out for this cycle and my lining won't be good enough? I saw that most women start it at 2 or 3 dpo. :shrug:


----------



## Rachel789

Caroline I know nothing about progesterone supplements so I can't say for sure. But I would imagine you still have just as good of a chance :)


----------



## Rachel789

So I was really bored today and was looking through some pregnancy charts on FF trying to find one like mine. I found one that looks soooo close to mine and did the overlay. What do you all think? I know it may mean nothing but its still fun to look at! :haha:


----------



## horseypants

rachel, i was stalking you personally and found this. um, that is amazing! :)


----------



## Diddums

Lots to catch up on ladies. Some amazing lookin charts. Looking forward to the bfp announcements :)

Beth sorry FF took away your CH :( I'm pretty sure mine would be taken away if I entered a lower temp :( 

I guess I will see next week if I have ovulated or not as havin blood taken for progesterone tomorrow. I'm 99.9% surei haven't ovulated though! 

Oh well looking forward to this weekend as hubby and I have a couple days off for my birthday! Hopefully I don't get a pos opk until Monday afternoon as we have to abstain all weekend for hubbys SA on Monday. Maybe not the best tw to start reading fifty shades lol xxx


----------



## cmwilson

Rachel789 said:


> So I was really bored today and was looking through some pregnancy charts on FF trying to find one like mine. I found one that looks soooo close to mine and did the overlay. What do you all think? I know it may mean nothing but its still fun to look at! :haha:
> 
> 
> View attachment 426277

That does look really close! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you! :happydance:


----------



## Lisa92881

Rachel789 said:


> So I was really bored today and was looking through some pregnancy charts on FF trying to find one like mine. I found one that looks soooo close to mine and did the overlay. What do you all think? I know it may mean nothing but its still fun to look at! :haha:
> 
> 
> View attachment 426277


Ooooooh, so prettyyyyy!! :) Sorry if you've already said this, but when are you going to test??


----------



## seabean

Caroline - I don't think you are late at all! It makes sense for women who know they are progesterone deficient to start the day after ovulation, but I don't think that means starting later is necessarily bad. Don't worry!! Also, don't forget they confirmed you actually OVULATED! that's incredible! :happydance:

Happy Birthday diddums & Bethany!! :cake::cake:

Rachel - crazy how similar the charts are! get that hpt ready! :loo:


As for me...my tatas KILL and I am LOVING IT! :holly: (I can't believe how much I symptom spot for OVULATION :wacko:)


----------



## Diddums

Thanks Dee :) 

Well FF friend took away my CH this morning. No real point if goin to get blood taken but it needs to be done so might go anyway? Then if i finally get AF properly I can have cd2 bloods and get a new progrsterone blood test form as well? What do you ladies think? Xx


----------



## Rachel789

Well my chart isnt looking like that chart anymore today :( Decent temp drop and given I am 10 dpo and I think my temps usually start to drop around this time in anticipation of AF I doubt I am pregnant this cycle. I am pretty much without a doubt expecting her to show by Tuesday at the latest. Still zero symptoms so I would almost bet my life on it that we weren't successful this cycle. This will definitely be the hardest cycle yet for me if/when AF shows, I will be REALLY upset this time. But I guess the good news is clomid did work for me and I will make an appt with an RE and if I don't get pregnant next cycle I am going to just spend the money and try a couple IUI cycles.


----------



## Rachel789

Diddums said:


> Thanks Dee :)
> 
> Well FF friend took away my CH this morning. No real point if goin to get blood taken but it needs to be done so might go anyway? Then if i finally get AF properly I can have cd2 bloods and get a new progrsterone blood test form as well? What do you ladies think? Xx

I think you should get the bloodwork done either way as you said and then with your next cycle do the cd 2 and ask for the form again. I think that is a great plan :) Sorry FF took the crosshairs away :(


----------



## Rachel789

Dee I see you got crosshairs! It looks like you o'ed to me! how exciting :happydance:


----------



## Rachel789

Lisa92881 said:


> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> So I was really bored today and was looking through some pregnancy charts on FF trying to find one like mine. I found one that looks soooo close to mine and did the overlay. What do you all think? I know it may mean nothing but its still fun to look at! :haha:
> 
> 
> View attachment 426277
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooooh, so prettyyyyy!! :) Sorry if you've already said this, but when are you going to test??Click to expand...

Lisa-If I make it to the point when I am officially late for AF I would test then. I am not feeling too hopeful with my temp drop though today at 10 dpo that I will make it that far. But if I do I would probably test Wednesday.


----------



## Rachel789

Ohh yes and how could I forget Happy Birthday to Katya and Bethany! Hope you ladies have a fantastic bday weekend :flower:


----------



## seabean

Thanks Rachel! :flower: I would have preferred a temp rise, but at least it's still above cover line. I also put the air conditioner in last night, b/c our house was an OVEN when I got back from my trip, and woke up freezing. I can only hope my temp goes up again tomorrow :shy:I have had CH come and go a few times before, so I am still a but leery of them, but my nipples and the sides of my boobs hurt, which is giving me hope!

And sorry about your temp drop. It's really not that big of one, so wait it out and see before you get too down :hugs: I wouldn't say you are out just based on comparisons w/ other charts either, because there are such huge differences from woman-to-woman.

@Katya - I would still get the progesterone. It will alert your Dr that you haven't ovulated and you can use that in future appts to really stress the fact that you aren't ovulating. Especially if you get a Dr that is anti-charts, etc. :hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

So I am now wondering if my O day was CD 18 and not CD 17, I had changed the FF setting to Fertility Awareness from the standard setting and it gave me CD 17 as O day but when I changed it back to the regular setting it moved my crosshairs to CD 18. Thinking back on my OPK pattern, it was clearly neg on CD 16, CD 17 looked close, and I think CD 18 was def pos. So maybe it does make more sense that CD 18 was O day and I am only 9 dpo today? If that was the case I wouldn't be as worried about the temp drop indicating AF. As long as my temp goes back up or doesn't get any lower tomorrow. I guess I am trying to find any hope I can in this situation :dohh:


----------



## MommyDream

I've.been.so.busy.at.work.today!! I've been missing you ladies!!

Rachel - sorry about the slight temp drop, but you're not out yet!! Try to stay positive :hugs:

Dee - congrats on those crosshairs! 

Happy Birthday to the birthday ladies!!!

AFM - starting a health kick as you'll notice from my ticker :)


----------



## MommyDream

Raven - how long is your LP normally??? Looking good!


----------



## cmwilson

Dee - Yay for O! Come on crosshairs, stick around! :happydance:

Katya - So sorry about your crosshairs. :hugs: Like the other ladies said, I still think you should do the bloodwork, just for reference. :thumbup:

Lil - Hooray for your health kick! I have zero motivation so I envy you! :thumbup:Testing tomorrow?!

Rachel - Don't lose hope yet! Could still be an implantation dip! And as far as symptoms, remember what Lisa said, she didn't have any symptoms! Just stay positive and see what tomorrow brings! :hugs:

Happy Birthday Bethany and Katya! :cake:

AFM - I'm 4 progesterone suppositories in! Let me tell you what a joy that is! :wacko: I guess my temps won't really be accurate because of the progesterone but I'll keep on temping. No symptoms for me either but I guess we'll see. I can't lecture Rachel about being positive and then turn around and say I feel like I'm out (regardless of how I really feel :haha:)


----------



## seabean

Caroline - how big are these suckers?


----------



## Diddums

Thanks ladies. I went and had blood drawn anyway. I'm not in a rush for the results do will make an appointment for the results once hubby SA is back :)


----------



## cmwilson

seabean said:


> Caroline - how big are these suckers?

Oh they're like the size of jelly bean so not too bad, its just the pushing it all the way up the hoohaa that makes it fun! :haha::wacko:


----------



## raventtc

MommyDream said:


> Raven - how long is your LP normally??? Looking good!

15/16 days...but feeling out right now, yesterday i started to get a headache and still have it rightnow and now my temp has dropped


----------



## Rachel789

Well ladies I can say with confidence that I am out. I always get ewcm up to a few days before AF shows and my temp stayed down. I think the reason some women get ewcm before AF is due to dropping progesterone and estrogen starting to rise. Anyway I would be absolutely shocked at this point if I was pregnant I am 100% counting myself out and focusing on my plan of action next cycle. 

I am going to try taking clomid on cds 3-7 instead of 5-9 and I am going to set my first appt with an RE and possibly try to do IUI in a couple months if not pregnant yet by then. 

I am really upset about this but trying to look at the bright side of things. I will be going on vacation July 3rd so at least I can indulge in some drinks! Also at least I know the clomid worked and I shouldnt have to wait 30+ days to o. It just always blows my mind that we do everything right and how we don't get pregnant?!? That is what my body is SUPPOSED to do, get pregnant, why is it so hard?!? I know only a 20% chance every cycle but how come some people get pregnant every time within one or two tries. Argggggggggg it is so frustrating! I am going to indulge in a couple glasses of wine and a yummy steak dinner tonight. :wine:

:hugs: to everyone else feeling down.


----------



## seabean

Rachel - don't be down and out yet! But I totally agree w/ your wine and steak plan for tonight and partying on vacation - at least you can relax and enjoy all of that! :hugs:

For me, my nipples are SO sensitive. This has only happened every month last fall when I ovulated, and then slightly while taking provera. I am almost positive I ovulated! I don't see a BFP coming may way at all, b/c the last time we BD'd was Sunday morning before we both went out of town, but I'm ecstatic at the thought my body might be returning to normal! :happydance:


----------



## Rachel789

Dee-That is great that you o'ed! I think you def have a chance. I read the best days for BD'ing are the two days leading up to O. Did you have fertile cm when you BD'ed sunday?


----------



## mrsc81

Hope your all having a good weekend :flower:

Rachel - Sorry this cycle doesnt seem to have been successful, at times like these all we can do is look at the positives, so enjoy your wine and you have your vacation to look forward too :hugs:
Raven - Sorry your feeling out :hugs:

cd 9 today, its just after midnight, so i will be poas with my monitor from today. Hubby has had to register with a new doctor as when he tried to update with our new address they said they no longer cover our area, weve lived here 3 yrs and so far they havent struck me off! So dropping off his registration form next week so he can get an appt and arrange SA.


----------



## BabyLovesElmo

Hello ladies! :flower:

While my personal life is still in chaos, my body has given me a 'normal' cycle at last! I am currently on CD2 of what was a 30 (or 32 if you count the spotting) day cycle. Which means somewhere in there I actually ovulated!:happydance: 
The timing of all this is just my luck right? :dohh:
I just wanted to let you guys know because you were all so helpful to me when I was driving myself bonkers ttc with crazy cycles. The only thing I did differently was take Prenatals and a vitamin B complex each day. Maybe that helped kick start my body? I stopped temping too which did seem to alleviate a little bit of stress but it's hard to tell with everything else going on around here.
I hope everyone is having a good weekend and happy cycles! 
Remember...Think Positive! :hugs::hugs::thumbup::thumbup:
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Rachel789

Hi BLE!! It is good to hear from you. Thank you for giving us tips on what helped for you, that was so nice of you to think of us :) I hope you are doing ok :hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

Well temp is down again, this is what my temp was at on CD 12 of my last cycle so I expect AF will be here by Tues or Wed :( I have accepted it though at this point and trying to look at the positive that I don't have to deal with being pregnant and possibly having morning sickness,ect for my trip early July and I can indulge in some much needed drinks! :drunk:

Another positive is that for one of the two weeks I have to wait to O I will be away so it won't drag on as long this time :thumbup: I will be o'ing again before I know it! :happydance:

DH will be leaving to go out of town on what will be CD 17 or 18 of next cycle so I pray I O by then. I may see if my dr. would do a trigger shot for me this time because of my circumstances. Does anyone know if gynos do trigger shots? Mine never offered it to me, I hope they do that there!

I hope you are all having a good weekend :)


----------



## foquita

happy birthday katya and bethany! :hugs: 

great news about the normal length cycle BLE :happydance: 

sorry about the temp drop rach, it is so hard for us ladies because i think we all feel like if we solve our long cycle problems we'll automatically get pregnant :( even if we don't voice that thought, it's still there if you know what i mean! it's so disappointing and so depressing. my first ovulatory cycle was definitely the hardest :( i'm glad you can see the positives though and you're right, you can enjoy your last holiday before you are pregnant then have a LO :hugs: 

caroline your chart just keeps on giving! when is AF due? we need a BFP in here to keep the spirits up! :)

dee, WOW how amazing!!! :wohoo: i'm so over the moon for you and your natural ovulation! :happydance: it's really encouraging to see, i'm looking forward to stalking your chart over the next week or so! :D :hugs: 

raven, sorry about the temp drop, hope you're feeling ok about it :hugs: as ok as can be i mean :hugs:

how are you feeling lil? when is AF due? will you test before she comes or wait it out? 

louise, it'll be good to get the SA over with! are you prepared for the POAS madness coming up ahead while you're waiting to O? :haha: 

sorry if i've missed anyone out :hugs: :hugs: 

AFM, i thought i ovulated on CD19 because i had 3 days of EWCM. but i took my temp the other day and then this morning and i'm not so sure. so then to make it even more confusing i did an OPK and it's a blaring positive :wacko: what's going on with my body? :( 

here's my chart - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/364383

my temp the other day might not be reliable because it wasn't after 3 straight hours of sleep and i didn't take it until i had been rolling around out of the covers for 4 minutes :wacko: but the overlay it kinda looks like the low temp today could be a drop like i had at 7DPO last cycle. i dunno, i think i'm clutching at straws and i haven't O'd yet :nope:


----------



## MommyDream

Ble- glad to hear your cycles have sorted out! Hope you're doing ok!

Rachel- sorry about the temp drop... I know I always though clomid would be the magic solution and now that it's not, it's def extra hard... :hugs:

Caroline- do you think your temps are because of the jellybeans you are inserting? Hehehe just curious.. Looking good!

Dee- congrats on ovulation!

Nat- I can't tell whether you ovulated or not :shrug: keep bd'ing!

I am waiting for AF to arrive today... I didn't have any cramps yesterday at all, which is odd for me before AF. Today I feel a little gross down there like AF might be coming.. I'll test later today or tonight if AF doesn't show...


----------



## MommyDream

AF has arrived... At least I didn't waste a test. :(


----------



## cmwilson

Hi ladies! Hope you are having a great weekend!

Rachel and Raven - Sorry about the temp drop. :hugs: You never know what might happen! Rachel, I like your attitude about looking towards next cycle. Now that you're having regular ovulation, it's only a matter of time for you, for all of us! :thumbup:

Dee - Hooray for O! That's awesome! :happydance:

BLE - So glad to see your name pop up on the thread! That's wonderful about the normal cycle. I guess it's true that relaxing does help things! Thanks!

Nat - I'm not sure what to tell you about your cycle but that opk you had was DEFINITELY positive. I guess just keep on BDing (not that I think that will be a problem :winkwink:). AF is due I guess on the 30th but with me being on the progesterone I just have to test on the 29th and if bfn then I stop doing the progesterone and AF will come. :thumbup:

Lil - So sorry about AF. :hugs: I think this next cycle will be your lucky cycle! Are you doing 100mg again? I'm not sure what to think about my temps because they were up that high before I started taking the progesterone but I'm sure the jelly beans :haha: are a contributing factor to my stair stepping temps. I'm kinda looking forward to seeing what my temperature does tomorrow.

Still no symptoms for me so I'm not feeling very optimistic about this cycle being the one but I'm hoping if the Clomid 150mg continues to work that it will only be a matter of time. Here's hoping! :thumbup:


----------



## MommyDream

I'm doing 50 mg of clomid again I think... Due to horrible headaches on the 100mg. I'll have to call the doc tomorrow to make an app for Tuesday morning. I'm going to ask about the HSG too....


----------



## foquita

sorry the witch got you lil :hugs: :hugs: how are you feeling? 

Caroline your chart is really like stepping stones lol! :) no symptoms could be a symptom in itself! I've got everything crossed for you, apart from my legs because i need to :sex: :rofl:


----------



## Rachel789

Lil-Sorry the witch showed :( 

Nat-That OPK looks very positive! :happydance:

Caroline-Your chart is looking good, I hope you caught the egg :)

After we BD'ed this evening I started spotting light pink and I am feeling a little crampy so I should be getting AF by Tuesday if not tomorrow. I think my LP is usually around 12-13 days. From now on I am not thinking anything of my chart/temps until I am at least 11 or 12 dpo because you can see how nice my chart looked and now you can see the end result :( If my temps are still high in the future around 11 or 12 dpo then I will believe it may be true!

I am wondering what I can do different this cycle to increase our chances. Anyone have any suggestions? Last cycle we BD'ed with preseed and I laid down with my hips elevated for about 20-30 mins after. Does anyone know when inserting the preseed is it a good idea to insert it 10 mins or so prior to BD'ing? I would just insert it right before but I am wondering if putting it in ahead of time is a better idea. Any suggestions for this cycle would be appreciated :)


----------



## raventtc

we use preseed too and i do the same thing mostly....only a few times did i put it 10 minutes before. I hear ya about this whole chartting thing, temps look great for so long and then they take a dive. I really don't know what to think right now, and i guess i'm not thinking i am just waiting. :hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

Raven-Have you tested recently? You probably said before but how long is your LP? I see your temp went up a little. It looks like you still have a good chance :)

I am not quite sure what is going on with me today, I thought my temp would stay the same or go down again since that is what my temps usually do at this point in my cycle. After BD'ing I had a little of the light pink spotting so I put a tampon in and had it in for about 5 hours and when I took it out nothing was really on it and today no spotting and temp went up a fair amount?? Not sure what to think of this and trying not to get my hopes up as I was already accepting AF showing and moving on to my next cycle. The last thing I need is false hope :(


----------



## raventtc

nope i have not tested and my lp is ususally15/16 days. so if she is coming she will show up sometime tues/wed i would guess. 

rachel how long is your lp and when would you test if your temp stays up??


----------



## Rachel789

Wow you have a nice long LP! Well before clomid my LP was always 12-13 days but last cycle (first clomid cycle) it appears it was 13-14 days so really it could be as many as 14days I guess. 

If my temp is still the same or higher tomorrow I may test then but I still may decided either way to wait until Wed. I guess I will have to wait and see what happens tomorrow. I will be devastated if my temp plummets because even though I say I shouldnt get my hopes up, how cant I?

My "symptoms" are still mild but I have noticed a few things...Saturday and yesterday off and on I had mild AF type cramps and yesterday I had two quick sharp pains that literally stopped me in my tracks it hurt so bad. Boobs are not sore but achey, I get random aches here and there even aches in my armpits and today I have a very mild headahce. I normally don't have those things happen to me but i am trying not to read into it too much because I have read clomid can cause you to have strange symptoms and still not be pregnant.


----------



## seabean

Rachel789 said:


> Dee-That is great that you o'ed! I think you def have a chance. I read the best days for BD'ing are the two days leading up to O. Did you have fertile cm when you BD'ed sunday?

I looked back in my notes to see if "EWCM" on my chart was a lot or a little, and I wrote there was a lot, but "probably due to 50 shades", since I tend to get a little *ahem* excited when reading it :haha:; I wonder if that type of EWCM has the same benefits?! We BD'd in the AM/afternoon, not the evening. And according to FF I O'd on Tuesday. That's also when my tatas started hurting, so it sounds about right. Hopefully super sperm were waiting in the wings still on Tuesday!

Speaking of my tatas, I was super excited that my nipples and the sides of my boobs were so sore, because it pretty much confirmed that I O'd for me...but now they are SO SORE I don't like this anymore :sad2: They are UNBEARABLE to touch!


----------



## seabean

Rachel - I won't try to get your hopes up, but I am waiting in anticipation for you until tomorrow!!

Raven - You are still going strong too! Any symptoms? I am jealous of your will-power-of-steel! I packed 2 cheapo hcg tests for this conference I am headed to, b/c I KNOW I will not be able to wait for Sunday, even though our chances are so slim. :haha:

Nat - I couldn't see where you posted your OPK? :shrug: I am sure you did O, you had those 2 amazing back to back regular cycles!

Lil - So sorry about AF :cry: At least clomid is working for you!

Caroline - you prob already said this 100 times, but when are you testing?! 

This is my first TWW, and I am still getting used to all of the ovulation symptoms, let alone pregnancy symptoms. :wacko: I wish my chart looked as beautiful as all of yours have been this time around. It's the ugly step-child of your charts' gorgeous chart family :haha: I hope it doesn't indicate anything bad, like low progesterone or something!?


----------



## Rachel789

seabean-Could you ask your dr. for a progesterone test now that you know you o'ed? I don't think that temps like yours necessarily indicates an issue though with progesterone where high temps don't necessarily mean that the levels are good either. It is amazing though that you o'ed, I bet your body will be right back on track now and if not this cycle it will only be a matter of time before you get your BFP!

It has been so quiet here lately :( I hope everyone else is doing ok.


----------



## seabean

I am headed out of town today for the whole week, otherwise I would totally request a test. My Dr even said to get one if I ever thought I O'd this cycle :( Would be nice to get that done. I figure by the time I am back, next Monday I will be 13 DPO, so I might already know my fate w/ AF or otherwise. I can also slightly blame wacky temps on this insane heat wave we had, which means we are blasting our AC all night long. We have tiny little summer blankets, so I have been waking up freezing since Friday AM. This week I'll be in the controlled environment of a hotel, so hopefully they stable out a little more...


----------



## seabean

Also, agreed, very quiet lately!


----------



## foquita

dee your chart still has a l'il sumin sumin about it! look at those sexy, even zig zags...raooww! :winkwink: hehe :) 

rachel my heart is my mouth for you, i got in from work there and saw that you were the last poster and clicked expecting to see your bfp announcement, i was so excited! :happydance: i know it must be impossible not to get your hopes up :hugs: only one day to wait really though, and IF the worst happens we will all be here to pick the pieces up and support you :hugs: :hugs: 

i need to go and stalk caroline's chart :haha: 

i got another positive OPK today, i think. why would i ovulate on CD18/19 of two cycles then just not ovulate on those days the next cycle? :( the temps i have taken are kinda following the same pattern as last cycle, but lower https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/364383 if that makes sense. 

i feel like i just got used to something and it has changed! so annoying :(


----------



## foquita

caroline your sexy chart is turning me on :rofl:


----------



## cmwilson

Oh Rachel I got so excited when I saw your temp went back up! :happydance: I'll try not to get my hopes up too high for you but I can't help it!!

Raven - I saw your temp went up too! :happydance: My fingers are crossed for you!

Dee - Hooray for sore boobies! :holly: I wouldn't worry about your temps, your chart just has a few curves. My chart likes curvy charts, more to love. :winkwink: To answer your question I am testing on Friday and not a day before! So nervous!

Nat - My chart is flattered by your adoration. :winkwink: I don't know why your body is throwing you curves but I hope you can figure it out soon! I can't wait to see what tomorrow brings for you!!

AFM - Well my chart has halted the stair stepping trend but it didn't go down so I guess that's good. :shrug: Still no symptoms really, maybe some occasional aching in my boobs and slight nipple sensitivity and I'm still tired but that all can be explained by the progesterone. Who knows! :wacko:


----------



## Rachel789

Caroline-Your chart is looking sexy! :haha: I can't wait until test day comes for you :happydance:

Nat-It is really hard to figure out what is going on and where you are with your cycle. Those two temps don't really paint much of a picture but maybe a couple more and it will be more clear. I would think since you are getting + opks that you o'ed or are about to so I would be getting some BD'ing in! :)


----------



## MommyDream

I love everyone's increasing temps!!

I had a pretty sad/downer night last night... the let-down of AF is really, really hard, but you ladies know all about it. Plus - sometimes you just need a good cry!

I'm heading to the doctor tomorrow morning for an ultrasound, bloodwork and to discuss next steps (Likely HSG, 50mg of clomid as mentioned, but I might ask about femara early because my AF is so light. Femara doesn't thin the lining like clomid...).


----------



## foquita

i'm really tired but i'm always up for some :sex: :haha: we didn't do it yesterday so hopefully today will be ok! :)


----------



## foquita

lil, i think it's important to have a wee cry sometimes! better than having it all pent up, did you feel better after? it's so disappointing when AF comes after you think you've done everything right :( :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

Lil-I agree with Nat it is good to let it out. I know if AF shows I will have myself a cry and pick myself up for the next cycle.

My AFs were light before clomid and it was still really light last cycle. I have heard it thins your lining as well and actually heard that it is not suggested to take it more than 3 cycles in a row because of that. I think if I have a next cycle it will be my 3rd and last for clomid as I will meet with an RE and ask about fermera as well. Did your dr tell you the thickness of your lining at your scan before you o'ed? I think anything below 5mm is considered to be pretty much impossible for implantation between that and 8 would work but still difficult and ideal is 8 mm+


----------



## raventtc

i don't know if i really am having any symptoms. I get really tender boobies at times and i did have some cramping and lower back pain one day.....but not much else. time will tell, and yes i a am holding strong to not testing early! i hate bfn, i mean i hate af too but i hate getting a bfn and then af its like a double let down so i am not doing that to myself anymore.


----------



## bnporter81

Hi girls...finally got back home. Thank you all for the birthday wishes:flower:

Rachel, raven, and Caroline, your charts are all looking so good!:thumbup:I can't wait to see what tomorrow brings!

Dee, so happy to hear about ovulation:happydance:You must be so happy!

Nat, sounds like you'll be ovulating really soon, lots of luck in your TWW:flower:

Lil, sorry to hear that AF showed, but congrats on the weight loss:happydance:

Katya, sorry that you loss your CH as well. I know it's so frustrating....I hope ovulation happens for you soon:hugs:

I hope everyone is doing okay today...I'm pretty tired from all the traveling so I'll talk to you all later. Hugs


----------



## foquita

it's crap waking up in the morning and none of your charts have been updated because you're not awake yet :brat: 

my temp went up this morning, I need to get my chart back in my sig but I'm on my phone!


----------



## raventtc

today i got the same temp i have been getting in the am, but the good part is that my temp has never ever been above the coverline on 15dpo!! again time will tell since i haven't been charting for long 2 cycles were15dpo and 1 was 16dpo, so i still have tomrrow to temp i really don't think i will test until saturday i know that sounds crazy...


----------



## Rachel789

Well I am pretty sure AF is coming now. Temp went down a little and this morning I had a decent amount of dark brown spotting and I saw some red in there as well :cry: I really wish my temp didn't go up yesterday because it really got my hopes up. I had already accepted AF showing as of Sunday and made my peace with it and now with that tease yesterday I of course got my hopes up and am really depressed about it today. I am so sick of my body playing cruel jokes on me. From now on no matter what symptom or what temp I won't believe it until I am a couple days late for AF and I see a positive test.

I am just so sick of being disappointed every month. Part of me wants to pick myself back up and keep trying but part of me wants to just give up so I don't have to feel pain anymore :(


----------



## raventtc

rachel lots of :hugs: i have been there and thought those thoughts its ok i let it out and give your self some time to think about things :hugs: we are here for you !


----------



## MommyDream

Welcome back Bethany!!

Nat - I just finished writing on your journal about how the lack of chart in your signature is driving me nuts! haha

Raven - I can't wait to see what the next few days bring. I'll be stalking!

Rachel - Sorry about the spotting and potential AF... :hugs: I hope you're doing ok...


----------



## foquita

Rachel I'm so sorry :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I know exactly where you're coming from, I think we all do and we're here for you :hugs: I'm really thinking about giving up too, I'm going to go on BCP for a few months when AF comes, I need a break. are you going to do clomid next cycle? xxxx


----------



## bnporter81

Sorry Rachel, like Nat said we've all been there and know where you're coming from:hugs:give yourself a few days and you'll probably feel a little better:flower:At least you know the clomid is working for you and that's a huge step!:thumbup:


----------



## mrsc81

Good luck raven! :flower:

Rachel :hugs: AF sucks!

Nat - Are you considering taking a break ttc until your settled in uni? 

AFM - Im starting to think my weight may be hindering my chances in getting pregnant, i now weigh 8st 7lbs (119 pounds) and have a body fat of around 15-17%, problem is i have excess skin and fat proably weighing around 7-10lbs, meaning i would be borderline underweight. I guess i will find out after tests and at the fertility clinic.

Since ttc i have lost 7lbs


----------



## Rachel789

Thank you everyone for the kind words and support you are the best! I am not sure what to do yet. I think I will give clomid at least one more shot and at least have a visit with an RE. I just don't know how far down that road I want to go. DH is supportive with whatever I decide, I am lucky to have him he is so good to me when I am down like this. :)

This is so frustrating because I really just want AF to come so I can get moving to the next cycle. I never spot for days before AF so this is really irritating me :growlmad: After we BD'ed Sunday I had a little light pink spotting then yesterday I found a little bit of light brown throughout the day. Now today I put on a tampon and it has just been dark brown blood, it looks like what I would see on my last days of AF. Usually if I spot before AF it is the day before and it is either red or very light brown/tannish. I don't understand what my body is doing. I would think it isn't a good thing I am spotting this long. Doesnt dark brown mean it is old blood? If AF is coming shouldnt it be red?


----------



## cmwilson

Bethany - Welcome back! I hope you had a great birthday!

Raven - It's wonderful that your temperature is staying above the cover line! :happydance: I'll be stalking your chart tomorrow!

Louise - Congrats on losing so much weight! That must have been so hard but you must feel great! My DH has lost 100 pounds in the last year so I know what an accomplishment that is! :thumbup:

Nat - I saw you had a nice temp rise. Looks like you finally O'd! Perhaps you won't need bcp and you will get your bfp! :happydance:

Rachel - I'm so sorry that AF seems to be on the way. :hugs: It just sucks I know. It's hard to look at the positives but think that this was just your first medicated cycle and I just know that it's only a matter of time before you get your bfp! Think of the possibilities of next cycle. :hugs:

AFM - Today officially marks one year TTC. I'm feeling a little down but I'm hoping year two of TTC will be more fruitful. Even though my temp went up today I'm just feeling out. I don't have any symptoms and I really think at 11 dpo I'd be feeling something. I guess we'll just have to wait and see. :shrug:


----------



## bnporter81

Rachel, I don't know:shrug:I would think if AF was coming it would be pink or red. I'm pretty sure brown blood means old blood. Usually people talk about brown blood associated with IB. Maybe it's a good thing?:thumbup:

I know what you mean, though, about being ready to get AF so you can move on. I'm so frustrated that I'm about ready to go back on my minipill for a few months and then see what my cycle does:dohh: I had stopped drinking my Fertilitea when I thought I had O'd because of the vitex in it, but I guess I'll start back drinking that again. Even though it probably won't do much good:wacko:

Caroline, thank you...I did have a pretty good birthday. I'm 31 now but I feel a lot older here lately. I think TTC is aging me:dohh:


----------



## bnporter81

Wow, Caroline, your chart is looking AMAZING!:thumbup:


----------



## Rachel789

Yes Caroline I agree with Bethany your chart is beautiful!!

Bethany-I have probably asked you this before so I apologize if I did and forgot but have you gone to or considered going to a dr about your cycles? I just made an appt today with an RE for July 12th. I feel a little better knowing that is coming up soon.

I just checked my tampon again and it is still mostly REALLY dark brown, parts of it almost black, it is unlike anything I have seen before but I did see a tiny bit of medium red it in so hopefully AF will show tomorrow. 

I am on a time crunch here because DH will be leaving to go out of town for 5 days on July 13th so for good timing I was hoping to start AF today so that way the day he leaves would be CD 18 and I likely will o by then but now if it is tomorrow for cd 1 it will be cd 17 which is pushing it any later than that and I will likely have to book a ticket and go with him which I really wanted to avoid doing.


----------



## cmwilson

Rachel - I will say that my last 4 or 5 cycles I have had two or three days of dark brown/brown spotting before AF I don't really know what it means but hopefully AF will start with enough time before your DH has to leave!


----------



## Lisa92881

Still stalking and loving the great looking charts girls. :)

Caroline - :hugs: I remember all too well how hard it was to hit the one year mark! I know that it won't be much longer for you, maybe even this cycle, your chart looks awesome! (And I think that I already said this, but I didn't have any symptoms before my BFP.) If nothing else, you know the 150mg of Clomid is definitely working for you and making you ovulate!


----------



## rmsh1

Hi ladies, I am back from Berlin, but dont have time to read through the thread right now, just wanted to say hi

:hugs:


----------



## foquita

glad youre back bex and Bethany :hugs: 

rach, I've spotted dark brown/black before AF too..any sign of red blood yet? hope you're ok :hugs: 

Caroline I have high hopes for you, you're not out yet! :) 

I need temp advice girls, I usually take my temp at 6am but I woke up a couple of times last night so I'm not sure which one to use? 

2am - 97.52 (after 3 hours of sleep) 

4am - 97.52 

6am - 97.71

:shrug:


----------



## foquita

louise I forgot to say, I'm not taking a break for that reason but yeah I think I'm going to take a break that will coincide with starting uni and getting settled in! :)


----------



## rmsh1

I would go with 97.52 since you got that twice, but I dont know, I only take mine once and just stick with it


----------



## rmsh1

Blood test all taken, now to wait yet again for results


----------



## foquita

I wake up all through the night though so I take it every time in case the next one can't be used for whatever reason. like if I can't get back to sleep, at least I have a temp.


----------



## raventtc

i would stick with the first one since it was after undisturbed sleep and you got it twice.

afm- i am sick yesterday i came home from work and just went to bed. I am getting a head cold or something my ear is clogged up and my headaches badly...temp went up today but i didn't sleep much so i don't know how accurate it is.

How is everyone else doing??


----------



## cmwilson

My temp went down. :nope: I know not by much but I'm really feeling out now...


----------



## seabean

Sorry about the spotting Rachel :( I hope if it is AF that she just comes soon and gets it over with.

Nat, I would go with first temp too.

Caroline, are you still popping jelly beans?? Your chart is like whoa!

I am finally confident that I did o! No more zip zags, just up! :) :)


----------



## Rachel789

Dee-Your chart is looking great so far! It must feel amazing to look at it and know you actually o'ed for sure in the first time in a long time! 

Nat-I agree with the others I would probably just go with the first one since you got the same temp twice. 

Caroline-That isnt much of a decrease and it can't keep going up forever, your chart still looks really good and promising :)

Raven-I hope your temp increase is not just from being sick. I guess you will know more tomorrow if AF doesnt show!

Bethany, Katya, Bex, Lil, Louise- How are you doing today? I hope you are all well :hugs:

Temp is down again still waiting for AF to show :growlmad: I REALLY need her to show today or else I either need to travel with DH (which I REALLY don't want to do) or I risk missing O :(


----------



## rmsh1

Nothing going on with me :( just sitting around waiting for something, ANYTHING to happen. I got my blood taken though so will see whatt hey say next week.

If anyone else tells me that stress is causing all my wacky cycles I will scream LOL


----------



## MommyDream

Happy Wednesday!

Dee, Raven - Great charts! :happydance:

Nat - I would take whichever temp that you got the most sleep prior to (2am). :winkwink:

Caroline - Sorry about the small temp drop but it's still up there! I think it's still looking great! And in the words of my DH, "there wouldn't be pregnancy tests if you could tell you were pregnant" with symptoms. :thumbup:

Bex - Welcome back and sorry about the waiting. At least you have next week to look forward to! :hugs:

Not much going on here except I'm now down 6 lbs! I am so happy that I can actually lose weight if I put my mind to it. I really felt like I just had to "prove" it to myself when I was getting unhappy with my body image. I've been having only healthy snacks and running my butt off! :cloud9:

I took my first clomid pill for this round last night (50mg). I spoke to the doc about the HSG test and they aren't doing them until July 25th at the one hospital close to me. This doesn't work with this cycle (obviously) or the timing for the next cycle (has to be CD 6-11). They are trying to get me in at another hospital, so I should hear from them today. I really want to do this test. It will let me know if my tubes are clear or blocked. Otherwise, all this stressing out and trying isn't worth it! :shrug:


----------



## cmwilson

Thanks for your support ladies. :hugs: I'm sorry for being a big baby about my temp. :hissy: I am just the kind of person that I make my expectations low so that if they don't happen I'm not as hurt and if they do happen I'm surprised. My hubby scolds me about that but I just can't help it! Anyway, sorry! :flower:

Bex! Welcome back! I hope you had a wonderful time in Berlin. I'm sorry that O seems to be hiding but she could be just around the corner! :thumbup: Hope your bloodwork comes back with good results! When will you find out?

Nat - I agree with the ladies, I'd do the 97.5 but it's so tempting to want to take the higher one isn't it?! I think crosshairs are on the way soon! Are you going to continue to temp til the end of this cycle?

Raven - I'm sorry you are sick, that sucks! I hope your temp stays up! You know they say cold symptoms can also be a pregnancy symptom. Just sayin. :winkwink: Any sign that AF might be making an appearance?

Dee - Yay for those climbing temps! You definitely O'd! :happydance: Did you get enough bding in around O time? Oh and yes I'm still popping those jelly beans :winkwink:

Rachel - With that temp drop I think AF will make an appearance today. Maybe next cycle you could ask your doc to do a trigger shot so you won't have to wait as long for your body to do it on its own? :shrug: I'm sensing good things for you next cycle!!

Lil - Is there anywhere else they can do the HSG? It would suck to have to wait that long. My doc wouldn't let me start the Clomid til I had the hsg, you'd think they would want you to have that checked. :shrug: Hope they can figure something out for you.


----------



## rmsh1

When are you testing Caroline?? Your chart looks great!

I get my blood results a week today, and I have my doctor appointment the same day. So hopefully i can get a referral somewhere so I can get help

I am still not fully caught up on where everyone else is sorry :hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

Caroline-I am really wanting to get the trigger this time especially since time will be of the essence this cycle due to DH traveling. 

My gyno never mentioned a trigger shot, do any of you know if they do that at a gyno office? I really hope so!

I am finally having bright red blood! :happydance: Still no full on flow just yet, I think I am starting to feel some mild cramps. I NEED today to be cd 1. Do you ladies think I could make it CD1?


----------



## raventtc

i am thinking i am OUT cause i am spotting!! FML this sucks!! not feeling good still and seeing that just crushes everything, sorry for the rant but i am so pissed at this whole process and at myself for getting my hopes up again!!


----------



## Rachel789

Raven- :hugs: I sooo know how you are feeling right now. It is so difficult to go through massive heartache and disappointment every month. How long have you been TTC now?

I am taking this to the next level by seeing an RE but honestly if after working with a specialist for no more than 6 months and I am still not pregnant I will likely give up and move on and focus on building a different type of life. There is no way I could go through this pain much longer.


----------



## seabean

Oh ladies, :hugs::hugs::hugs:. I'm so sorry you guys are feeling down. This is such a hard process, but so many of you have come a long way from your wacky cycles to actually having a TWW! BFNs/AF is so disheartening, it sucks that nature gives you such beautiful temp curves too...what a tease. :hugs: Is there anything else to take your minds of TTC for at least this next week or so before you worry about ovulation again? It would be a well-deserved little break!

Caroline - last time we BD'd was the Sunday morning before O, and FF says I O'd on Tuesday. My hubby and I both traveled that week and weren't together :( I know chances are super slim this cycle and am not expecting a BFP, but I'm still over the moon that my crappy little chart says I O'd! I haven't seen this ONCE since temping and TTC :happydance: 

My boobs and nipples were significantly LESS sore last night. Today they are still mildly sore, but only if I harass them. I wonder if this is progesterone declining? If it peaks 7DPO then that would make sense b/c I'm 8DPO today. I'm trying NOT to over analyze my ovulation and hormones, can you tell? :haha:


----------



## Rachel789

Yayyyyyyy AF is def here now in full force so today is CD 1 :happydance::dance::headspin::yipee::wohoo:

It seems a little odd how excited I am but I knew she was coming and it was so important for today to be CD1. At least I can relax and look forward to this new cycle and new possibilities. I have accepted it now and I just hope I have a chance this time around. The good news is I only have a couple weeks or so until O time and in less than a week I go on vacation for a week so hopefully time will fly!

I really do worry about my lining. My gyno actually tells me it doesnt matter how thick it is :saywhat: How could she not know that is important?!? My AFs are and have always been light and now being on clomid I am even more worried my lining will be thin. I need to know at my next scan the thickness of it. How do I get her to understand and measure my lining without sounding condescending? I mean she is a dr so she will likely be offended when I say I dont believe you :haha: Any advice ladies? This is why I am moving on to an RE, my dr. really doesnt know much in regards to fertility but I don't even have my initial consultation until July 12th.


----------



## mrsc81

Nothing much going on here, cd12 and still low on my cbfm which is normal..
Had a headache for past 2 days though and teeth feeling sensitive, its very weird but i get sensitive the week leading upto ovulation or af so dont know if im going to ovulate earlier? We shall see, i did bring it up with my doc about possible hormone imbalance because ive been having dizzy spells too, she said its possible but never heard of the teeth sensitivity.. guess when the tests start rolling i will find out!

Friday dh got the day off work as im having a bit of cosmetic dentistry, 2 appts in one day, then saturday we are going to my dh friends house, him and his g/f just had 3rd baby and there having a meet and greet party. At first i was feeling like i might not be able to go because it will be too painful for me, but i think i will just have to bite the bullet and go, just hope i dont start crying!

We will get there girls :hugs:


----------



## cmwilson

Thanks Bex, I'm testing on Friday or Saturday. I would much rather have AF than see a negative test but I can't cause I'm taking progesterone. :nope:

Raven - I'm so sorry about the spotting. :hugs: When is it going to be our turn? So frustrating! :growlmad:

Rachel - I'm glad AF showed up full force! Fresh cycle, fresh possibilities! I would just ask your doc what your lining is at your scan, just say you're curious. I think they are looking for 8mm or thicker.

Dee - You never know, it only takes one little swimmer! Maybe he was lingering in there. :haha: Harassing your :holly:. I've been doing that too. Just looking for ANY symptoms. :dohh:

Louise - I hope you'll O soon! I know how you feel about being around new parents. My best friend is 6 months pregnant after trying ONCE and I find it really hard to be around her. It just hurts. :cry: But you're right, we'll get there. :thumbup:


----------



## Rachel789

Caroline the problem is even if I get her to measure it what will she even do for me if it is below 8 mm? Probably nothing because she doesnt think it is an issue :dohh: I don't get how she doesn't know the thickness is important?? I find that odd. I am going to demand a progesterone test this time too. Actually I just made my cd 14 scan appt and my dr. wasnt available that day so I will see a diff dr so maybe this one will be more informed, I really hope so!!


----------



## cmwilson

Rachel789 said:


> Caroline the problem is even if I get her to measure it what will she even do for me if it is below 8 mm? Probably nothing because she doesnt think it is an issue :dohh: I don't get how she doesn't know the thickness is important?? I find that odd. I am going to demand a progesterone test this time too. Actually I just made my cd 14 scan appt and my dr. wasnt available that day so I will see a diff dr so maybe this one will be more informed, I really hope so!!

Yeah maybe a different doctor will be more receptive! When is your RE appointment?


----------



## Rachel789

July 12th, dh and I both will go in together it is just an initial consultation so no treatments or tests that day. But I am excited about it and feel like I am taking another step to figure out whats going on and rule more things out. I am feeling much better now than I was a couple days ago! What a difference each day can make, huh?


----------



## rmsh1

I am so envious of all you ladies on here right now! It sounds like everyone is moving forward, in the right direction. I can only hope my turns comes soon

Rachel, I am glad you are feeling positive. I think a different doctor will be a good thing too, getting different opinions is always a bonus.

I need this next week to hurry up, so I can have a proper chat with my doctor


----------



## Rachel789

Bex-I know how hard it must be to wait. I hope time flys for you and you get some answers and help to fix your cycles :)


----------



## bnporter81

Wow, girls, so much going on...I just read back over the last several pages but I honestly don't think I remember everything:dohh:Sorry!

Rach,sorry AF showed but you seem very excited for your new cycle so I'm happy for you:happydance:I don't know how to bring that up to your doctor. Maybe just say that you know a good lining is important for an implantation/successful pregnancy and that since your flow is really light and has been for a while, that you're concerned that it might be an issue:shrug:Ask if there's anything you can do to help it along if that is the scenario.

Raven, sorry to hear about the spotting...I know it's so hard and gets harder each cycle:hugs:Try to hang in there, hon.

Bex, I know its a little depressing when you see others moving forward...I've been feeling that way lately too. I thought for sure I had ovulated this time and it just turns out that my temperature is staying a little higher than normal. Maybe it's because it's summer time:shrug:Who knows, but I'm about to the point where I don't care. I told DH I'm going to give it until maybe October and if nothing has really changed then I'm going back to the dr. again and see if I can go ahead and get the Clomid. Anyway, sorry, I got off track. But I do hope that everything gets better for you and that it will be your turn soon:hugs:

Nat, how are you? Are you temping again or do you think you've O'd? FX'd for you:flower:

Dee, your chart is looking really good!:thumbup:You must be so thrilled to be in your TWW!:happydance:

Caroline, I'm really hoping this is your month, but if not then at least you have another chance at the 150 mg.:thumbup:

Louise, hope you have a good time Saturday and that your appt. goes well on Friday:hugs:

Lil and Katya, how are you girls doing?

Sorry if I forgot anything/anyone. My step-daughter is here for a month so with 4 kids in the house I don't have time to do a whole lot but cook and clean, lol.

Hope everyone has a great day:hugs:


----------



## cmwilson

Hi ladies. Saw this and it made me smile, hope it makes you smile too. :hugs:

In other news, I took my temp tonight and it was 99.1. I know that means nothing cause it's nighttime and I haven't been sleeping but that's as high as I've ever seen it other than when I had strep throat. Just interested to see what my temp does tomorrow, hope it goes back up!
 



Attached Files:







173529391862148639_yMRcbpzZ_f.jpg
File size: 124.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MommyDream

Great quote! I will anxiously watching charts tomorrow!


----------



## rmsh1

Thanks Bethany

I am glad you are all moving forward though, I am envious, but happy for you all. I just have to learn to accept that this could be a very long process. 

I have only been back at work one day and already want the weekend to be here. I want to just stay in and relax after all the traveling


----------



## bnporter81

OMG Caroline...so you're 13 dpo, right? And your temp is still sooo high?:happydance:It's looking really good for you...how long is your typical LP? When are you going to :test:


----------



## Diddums

Caroline your temp is back up! Testing time?!?

Not much going on with me. I will update tonight :) xxx


----------



## MommyDream

Hooray for your temp going up Caroline!! :happydance:

How is everyone else? I finished 50 Shades Darker (book 2) last night. Now I have to wait for book 3 to come in at the library! :grr: Has everyone else read the 3rd book??

I got my HSG booked for July 6th in the morning. DH can't come with me that morning, so I am a bit worried. Also, it will be CD 13, so I better not O early... I've been O'ing on CD 16/17 with clomid, so I really, really hope it will be ok timing-wise! :wacko:


----------



## MommyDream

Dee - love your chart lady!! 

I really think we are due for some BFPs!


----------



## Rachel789

Dee/Caroline-Your charts are looking REALLY good!! :happydance: When will you test??

This AF has been the heaviest by far since I was a teenager. Sorry for TMI but I never really get clots and there are all kinds of clots and it is to the point where I have to change my tampon ever 1-1.5 hours! Do you think the clomid is causing this heavier AF? Hopefully it means my lining is sufficient!


----------



## bnporter81

Rachel, that's kind of how my AF is every time...usually the first couple of days I have to change a tampon every couple of hours unless it's the super absorbency kind. I don't think it's a bad thing...it might be related to the clomid for you:shrug:


----------



## cmwilson

Thanks ladies. I'm trying not to get too jazzed about my chart because I know I'm on progesterone and that could be a factor. :shrug:Bethany, I don't know how long my Lp is because this is my first TWW. :dohh: My doc told me to test tomorrow at 14 dpo but I'm really nervous. I just wish I could wait and see if AF comes but with being on progesterone that's not a possibility. Symptom-wise I really don't have anything, my boobs are only slightly sore along the sides and its really only when I harrass them (like Dee said), my nipples are slightly sensative and tmi, I'm a bit constipated :blush: but all of those could be attributed to the progesterone. I don't know, I'll keep you informed, I may chicken out and not test tomorrow. :blush:

Dee - Your chart looks fabulous! :happydance:

Lil - I read the third 50 shades book, so sad it's over. It was really good, exciting and not just in the sexual sense. :winkwink:

Rachel - Sounds like your AF is similar to my AFs. I think that's a good thing. Not to be gross but it's good to have a nice clean out so the lining is fresh. :thumbup: Are you doing clomid days 3-7 or 5-9?


----------



## Rachel789

Caroline-remember Lisa said she had no symptoms! I think you have a great chance and you should def test tomorrow. Can't wait to hear the results :test: :test: :test:

I am taking clomid cd 3-7 this time to switch it up. Not telling my dr. though she wants it on cd 5-9 but I figure why not try something different and I know many people take it those days so it won't hurt anything. Besides I want to be finished taking my clomid pills by time I go on vacation on the 3rd. Also I am hoping maybe by taking it earlier I will have a better chance to o by cd 17 which is when DH leaves. I really hope I have more than one mature follie this time so we have a better chance.


----------



## mrsc81

Cant wait for you to test caroline! I will be checking in tomorrow!


----------



## cmwilson

So I took my temp tonight (I don't know why I'm doing this to myself) and it was 100.2. That's crazy high right? That can't be good, it's like a fever, that can't be healthy, right?


----------



## Lisa92881

cmwilson said:


> So I took my temp tonight (I don't know why I'm doing this to myself) and it was 100.2. That's crazy high right? That can't be good, it's like a fever, that can't be healthy, right?

Ohhh just POAS already would you!!!! :haha:


----------



## cmwilson

Lisa92881 said:


> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> So I took my temp tonight (I don't know why I'm doing this to myself) and it was 100.2. That's crazy high right? That can't be good, it's like a fever, that can't be healthy, right?
> 
> Ohhh just POAS already would you!!!! :haha:Click to expand...

Haha I do recall I hounded you pretty bad back in February. :haha:I'm just so nervous! I don't know if I can do it! :dohh:


----------



## Lisa92881

Yes you were my biggest peer-pressure-er! :haha: I think I've been pretty good, all things considered! :) 

Do you have HPTs in the house?! DO IT!!!!!


----------



## cmwilson

Lisa92881 said:


> Yes you were my biggest peer-pressure-er! :haha: I think I've been pretty good, all things considered! :)
> 
> Do you have HPTs in the house?! DO IT!!!!!

You have been well-behaved, thank you! :thumbup:

I do have HPTs I have one FRER and a bunch of Internet cheapies. I am going go test tomorrow morning...I think...:winkwink:


----------



## Lisa92881

A BUNCH of cheapies?! Get on it!!


----------



## cmwilson

Lisa92881 said:


> A BUNCH of cheapies?! Get on it!!

Haha I just can't do it! I'm just dreading seeing that negative.


----------



## Lisa92881

cmwilson said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> A BUNCH of cheapies?! Get on it!!
> 
> Haha I just can't do it! I'm just dreading seeing that negative.Click to expand...

If I lived closer I'd drive over there and harass you!! Actually, I'm not THAT far.....:rofl:


----------



## cmwilson

Lisa92881 said:


> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> A BUNCH of cheapies?! Get on it!!
> 
> Haha I just can't do it! I'm just dreading seeing that negative.Click to expand...
> 
> If I lived closer I'd drive over there and harass you!! Actually, I'm not THAT far.....:rofl:Click to expand...

Hehe I'm shakin!! :haha:


----------



## foquita

OH MY GOD Caroline, :test:!!!!! I'm so f**king excited right now :happydance: how many hours behind me are you? when is your morning?


----------



## rmsh1

Nat I think their morning is around our lunch time, so I will be stalking to see Caroline's results too!!! Come on with the :test:


----------



## foquita

eeeek it's only 7.25am, this is going to drag :haha:


----------



## rmsh1

Watery cm!!!! :yipee: :headspin: :wohoo: :loopy:


----------



## cmwilson

BFN :cry: Crushed. I have to go in and get a blood test to confirm but it's on to next cycle for me. :cry:


----------



## MommyDream

:hugs: Caroline... internet cheapie or..?

I hope you're ok...


----------



## Rachel789

cmwilson said:


> BFN :cry: Crushed. I have to go in and get a blood test to confirm but it's on to next cycle for me. :cry:

Caroline :hugs: I am shocked it is BFN. What kind of test did you use? Especially with that temp rise today, I really expected to log on and see a BFP :( I hope it's just too early to show up and you will see it on a blood test, I have heard of plenty of people not getting BFPs to show until 15 or 16 dpo. When will you get the blood test/results?


----------



## cmwilson

Thanks. I know, I hate that my temps got my hopes up. That won't happen next time (if I even get an egg next time). :cry:

Lil-I used an Internet cheapy and a FRER. No doubt about it they were both negative.

I don't know when I'll get the blood test results but I would guess this afternoon sometime so they can have me stop taking the progesterone.


----------



## Rachel789

rmsh1 said:


> Watery cm!!!! :yipee: :headspin: :wohoo: :loopy:

Bex that is great news!! :happydance:


----------



## Rachel789

Caroline-I know how frustrating and disappointing this is. It just makes no sense that we do everything perfect and nothing happens. It really blows my mind. 

I have a friend who has been TTC for almost 2 years, has perfect cycles, has had EVERY test and everything came back normal. She finally started seeing an RE and just had her first cycle of IUI with clomid and still got BFN. It is just so difficult and hard to wrap your head around how some people can BD once and get pregnant where others can try so many times and fail :(


----------



## rmsh1

cmwilson said:


> BFN :cry: Crushed. I have to go in and get a blood test to confirm but it's on to next cycle for me. :cry:

:hugs: And your charts still looks so good too! I hope the blood test shows a different result, as it still might be too early to pick anything up



Rachel789 said:


> cmwilson said:
> 
> 
> BFN :cry: Crushed. I have to go in and get a blood test to confirm but it's on to next cycle for me. :cry:
> 
> Caroline :hugs: I am shocked it is BFN. What kind of test did you use? Especially with that temp rise today, I really expected to log on and see a BFP :( I hope it's just too early to show up and you will see it on a blood test, I have heard of plenty of people not getting BFPs to show until 15 or 16 dpo. When will you get the blood test/results?Click to expand...

I second this, 14dpo is still early



Rachel789 said:


> rmsh1 said:
> 
> 
> Watery cm!!!! :yipee: :headspin: :wohoo: :loopy:
> 
> Bex that is great news!! :happydance:Click to expand...


Thanks, I am happy to see I might ovulate soon


----------



## Lisa92881

Oh Caroline I'm so sorry honey. :hugs: It's just so unfair sometimes. At least you know 150 mg made you ovulate and you can try that dose again next cycle. :hugs:


----------



## foquita

I'm so sorry caroline :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: nothing makes sense :( 

that's great news bex :happydance:


----------



## mrsc81

Oh im so disappointed for you caroline, i honestly expected to come on here and be congratulating you on your bfp! :hugs:

Good news bex!


----------



## cmwilson

Thanks for your support ladies. :hugs: It's nice to know that when I'm down I have people who can pick me back up. My blood test was negative so I'm definitely not pregnant. :cry: I guess this will teach me to not base too much of my hopes on my chart. If I get lucky and O again I'll know for next time. I guess I should be happy that at least I O'd. :shrug: I'm just worried that the Clomid won't work next time but I guess I have the injectables to fall back on. Anyway, I'm stopping the progesterone today and hopefully AF will be here by Monday and I'm on to round 4. Maybe it will be lucky. :shrug: One things for sure, I'm having a vodka tonic (or two, or three) to drown my sorrows tonight. :thumbup: Thanks again ladies.

Bex - Wonderful news on the cm! Come on O!


----------



## rmsh1

Caroline a vodka tonic sounds great to me!! Make sure you enjoy it. I am sorry the blood test was negative.

I have EWCM as well, so I pounced on OH as soon as he got home from work :blush: and I was even brave enough to use a softcup :)


----------



## Rachel789

cmwilson said:


> Thanks for your support ladies. :hugs: It's nice to know that when I'm down I have people who can pick me back up. My blood test was negative so I'm definitely not pregnant. :cry: I guess this will teach me to not base too much of my hopes on my chart. If I get lucky and O again I'll know for next time. I guess I should be happy that at least I O'd. :shrug: I'm just worried that the Clomid won't work next time but I guess I have the injectables to fall back on. Anyway, I'm stopping the progesterone today and hopefully AF will be here by Monday and I'm on to round 4. Maybe it will be lucky. :shrug: One things for sure, I'm having a vodka tonic (or two, or three) to drown my sorrows tonight. :thumbup: Thanks again ladies.
> 
> Bex - Wonderful news on the cm! Come on O!

:hugs: Sorry to hear you got the confirmation on BFN. :cry: I bet the clomid will work again for you just fine if not better, maybe you will get more than one follie this time, that is what I am hoping for this round..more for the :spermy: to aim at! I have heard that clomid stays in your system for quite a while and some people even have one or two normal cycles after they finish clomid so the fact that you have some still in your system and are taking 150mg again and the fact that you responded SO well last round I have faith it will work great :thumbup: Enjoy your drinks tonight, you deserve it!!

I am so with you on not getting my hopes up based on my chart. I had every curve ball odd thing thrown at me this cycle and I kept getting hope based on it so nothing can trick me this round :haha: Honestly after I confirm O, I may even retire the thermometer so I don't stress over analyzing every temp espcially since they don't mean much as we have learned.


----------



## bnporter81

Hi girls...
Caroline, I am so shocked and so sorry that you didn't get a BFP. Lots of :hugs: to you, hon.

Bex, YAY!:happydance:I hope this means you will be ovulating really soon! FX'd for you!

How is everyone else doing?

Not much here. I'm going to stop the fertilitea and I'm starting Fertility Blend. It seems to have the B vitamins, Selenium, Green Tea, Vitex, Folic Acid, Iron, and Magnesium that can be helpful for your cycle. So I guess I'll give that a try for a little while....I'm not real hopeful, but who knows.:shrug:

Its about 105 degrees right now and going to be the same for the next two days so I'm trying to stay indoors as much as possible:thumbup:Hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## seabean

Yay for fertile cm bex! Get on that gravy train!!

Caroline, I am so sorry to hear your blood tests were negative :( does that 100% mean no chance?? Not sure how that works at this point....


My boobies are still a little sore on the sides only. My cp has been medium and then high again. I have zero symptoms, but I think my LP is around 14 days, and I don't usually get crampy until I am actually flowing, so symptom spotting is a little useless this early. I have to leave for the airport super early, so I won't test until sunday at the earliest, unless it looks like AF.


----------



## mrsc81

I had a huge amount of ewcm when i wiped last night, it had a brown tinged area like old blood too? But still low on my cbfm, although im pretty sure it will go high within the next few days as i can judge by the lines on the stick. Hoping i ovulate soon :happydance: We have been bd anyway!


----------



## raventtc

wow i missed so much, sorry caroline about the test results :hugs: 

i am in full flow how fun!! my hubby told me last night that we should just get drunk and do it since thats how most people end up with a BFP... well ladies i am off for a bit today got to get going and clean up some.

I do have a question-- i got a headache and felt like it was my sinus's right before af showed up and I still sort of have it off and on. but when ever i stand up my head gets this sharp trobbing feeling for a second or two (like i put my hands on my head to make it feel better) ever heard of that or had that...this is something new to me?? of course i goggled and saw somestuff..just asking you ladies too??


----------



## rmsh1

Raven it sounds like a sinus headache to me, or a tension headache. I get them often. If you hang your head over the bed does it hurt? Sounds weird, but sometimes mine are bad, then hanging my head lower than the rest of me does hurt a bit more but can relieve it once I get up again. I only hang my head low for a minute or two

Sometimes I rub tiger balm on the sides of my forehead too, it hurts to push in there when I have a sinus headache


----------



## seabean

Yay for EWCM bex!
Raven, hope your headache resolves!


BFN for me this AM. My boobs are so full and sides still sore a bit. Feeling the usual AF bloatiness too. It could just be early, but AF feels close.


----------



## foquita

your temp is still up though seabean! :happydance: your chart is looking fabulous. how long is your LP usually? or do you not know because of previous crap cycles? 

how are you holding up caroline? :hugs: 

how are you doing rach? have you started taking the cookie yet? :) 

louise that's amazing about the EWCM, any highs on your cbfm yet? :happydance: 

bethany, i can't believe how hot it is where you are! i'm staying inside because it's raining :rofl: i like the sound of the fertility blend, i take most of those things seperately :)

bex, did you end up :sex: last night? :) 

raven, it's worth a try :rofl: although i have tried that and it didn't work! :(

katya, what's going on with you? :)

sorry for anyone i've missed out, just going by the last page! :kiss: i'll go back and make sure i haven't left anyone out :) 

AFM i am 6DPO today. my temps aren't as high as they were the last two cycles though i know that doesn't mean anything. i'm just waiting for AF to come now tbh, she's due on friday and then i'm going to start taking BCP. i can't decide what to do though...should i just take the microgynon i have? do you think any BCP is ok for PCOS?


----------



## bnporter81

Bex, YAAY! Looks like you ovulated...wishing you lots of luck in your TWW:happydance:

Raven, I usually get a headache on the first few days of my AF. I think they're pretty common. It could be that or a sinus headache, like Bex said. Hope you feel better soon:hugs:

Dee, your chart is still looking really good. Hopefully your BFN will turn into a BFP before long:flower:

Nat, thanks...sometimes I feel like a medicine shop or something with everything I keep trying to take:dohh:Guess I keep hoping that one of them will end up working:wacko:I know! The temp. has been in the hundreds for the last 5 days!! It's supposed to be 101 today and then "cool down" to the 90s by tomorrow or Tuesday.


----------



## bnporter81

Nat, if you take the BC for a few months it might help shrink the cysts where you ovulate more regularly:shrug:I wouldn't do if for very long, though, because in the long run I don't really think the effects are good:wacko:


----------



## foquita

yeah that's my plan, i was going to take it for 3 months or so :) i did a google and it says yasmin is best for PCOS but i don't really have a chance to go to the doctors before AF comes so i'll just have to make do with microgynon! 

i take loads of stuff as well, i've forgotten for two days though :(


----------



## foquita

to be honest though i was on microgynon before and my cycles weren't regular after coming off it, they've just been the same since. i don't know what to do :shrug: but i'm sick of TTC and want a break.


----------



## rmsh1

Dee I hope your temp stays up and a BFP is still yet to come!

Good luck Louise, looks like we might be cycle buddies for a few weeks! Yay We can go through the TWW together :hugs:

I wish it was hot here Bethany, it keeps looking like it will rain here, but it doesn't. Lots of dark clouds hanging around

Yes Nat we did :sex: last night, I couldn't pass up all that EWCM, and I am so glad we did, since it looks like I might have ovulated. My temp is not 100% accurate today as I got up at 4.30am half asleep, to use the :loo: and I just didn't even think that I should temp til I was already out of bed :dohh: So I went back to sleep until 5.50am and my temp was 36.76. Then went back to sleep again and took it at 8am and it was 36.79. So I am sticking with the 5.50am temp, and it does seem stable, but we will see what tomorrows does. Think I might persuade OH to :sex: again tonight!

I did tell myself I only wanted to BD every other day, even over ovulation, since it always seems hard to BD every day over O, but I just cant resist! I am too scared of missing the egg. I still have EWCM today, and watery, so I think we should :sex: again today, just in case todays temp is off

Nat you should put your incomplete chart in your sig again :) I hope this is your BFP, then you wont have to worry about all the BCP business! Do you really want to start it before your FS appointment?

I have 6 months of microgynon sitting here, that I am NEVER going to use LOL



bnporter81 said:


> Bex, YAAY! Looks like you ovulated...wishing you lots of luck in your TWW:happydance:

Thanks Bethany! It will be so nice to be in the TWW again, rather than the waiting to O!


----------



## mrsc81

No highs on my cbfm yet, im cd16, my cervix feels SHOW though and im having light cramping on and off, so im going to make sure i bd just incase!

Nat - I was given yasmin in the past by my gp, it is supposed to be a good one for pcos.


----------



## foquita

to be honest bex even if your temp was wrong this morning it's not going to be THAT wrong, it's way above your other temps plus your temps are so steady pre-O i think it's obvious that you have ovulated :happydance: i'm looking forward to seeing another high temp tomorrow :D 

put my chart up, sorry i forgot :haha: 

that's the only thing putting me off, i'll be starting it a few days before my appointment :dohh: which seems a bit pointless :wacko: maybe i should wait and speak to the ACU doctor first actually. gaahhhh i can never decide what to do :brat:

what did you think of it louise? how long were you on it for? :)


----------



## foquita

i really think i should go on BCP before i start clomid, this whole cycle i have had cramp every day and i don't think that's normal :( i think my soy adventures have made more cysts or something. i stopped marking cramp in because i'm in the 2WW now and if i put it on my chart it gives me the pregnancy point things and gets my hopes up :laugh2: so it's getting left blank! there is absolutely no symptom spotting going on here.


----------



## rmsh1

foquita said:


> to be honest bex even if your temp was wrong this morning it's not going to be THAT wrong, it's way above your other temps plus your temps are so steady pre-O i think it's obvious that you have ovulated :happydance: i'm looking forward to seeing another high temp tomorrow :D
> 
> that's the only thing putting me off, i'll be starting it a few days before my appointment :dohh: which seems a bit pointless :wacko: maybe i should wait and speak to the ACU doctor first actually. gaahhhh i can never decide what to do :brat:
> 
> what did you think of it louise? how long were you on it for? :)

I hope so! I did not get much warning O was coming this cycle, we would never have had skipped a day if I had known how close I was (well I say we wouldn't have skipped a day, but OH was pretty drunk that night and BDing was not going to happen easily LOL)

Oh it is a tough decision.... Do you have to start bc as soon as a new cycle starts? I dont see why you couldnt start it a week in, after you have seen the ACU doctor. But then I don't know if there is a reason they make you start it at the beginning of a cycle



foquita said:


> i really think i should go on BCP before i start clomid, this whole cycle i have had cramp every day and i don't think that's normal :( i think my soy adventures have made more cysts or something. i stopped marking cramp in because i'm in the 2WW now and if i put it on my chart it gives me the pregnancy point things and gets my hopes up :laugh2: so it's getting left blank! there is absolutely no symptom spotting going on here.


I am not going to symptom spot either. It has gotten me no where in the past as I felt things last cycle when I didn't even ovulate! LOL

I just took my temp again just for fun and it was low at 36.56. After our walk etc I thought it would be high, oh well, means nothing anyway


----------



## foquita

i haven't symptom spotted at all this 2WW, i've just been kinda ignoring the fact i'm in the 2WW so hopefully it can stay that way! i'm not going to be pregnant, we :sex: twice in one day during the fertile period and that's it. i just want the cycle over with now. 

i think you start taking it on CD1 but to be honest i don't know what difference it would make? so i think i'll just ask for yasmin from them and start taking it that day. 

i'm sick of TTC and this will give me and my ovaries a break, and i can settle in at uni and come off the pill in october and start trying again, hopefully with clomid :)


----------



## Rachel789

Nat-If you BD'ed even once in your fertile period you are in with a good chance! In regards to the BCP. My dr. actually suggested I go on it 2-3 months before starting clomid because it gives your ovaries a "rest" and she said she sees much better responses on lower doses of clomid after that so I think it could only help and if it mentally relaxes you and gives you a break that could only help too but I agree that you shouldnt stay on it more than 3 months. Don't quote me on this but I am pretty sure I remember the way you start BCP is the Sunday after you start AF. So for example if you started AF on a Wednesday you would start it on that following Sunday. 

Just don't leave us while your on it we love having you here :)


----------



## foquita

of course i won't, i'll never leave muahauhauuu :laugh2: i would miss you all too much :hugs: 

oooh i hope it is that way :) either way i am going to just take it when i get it :haha: if i don't i'll have to wait 50 odd days to start it which would really suck!


----------



## Rachel789

Bex-How exciting that you o'ed!! I am so happy for you and it sounds like with all the BD'ing you did you have a great chance this cycle :)

Louise-That sounds like a good sign that you are having fertile cm, I would def be BD'ing at least every other day even if your monitor isn't showing anything.

Caroline, Raven, Katya-I hope you are all doing well :hugs:

Bethany-That sounds like a good plan trying something new until you figure out what works, it can't hurt. I hope you O for real this time very soon :)

Dee-Sorry about the BFN but it is still early and your chart still looks great!! As long as temps are still up you have a good shot at it. :thumbup:

AFM-My mom finally gave me the book 50 shades of grey!! I am so excited to get started on it. I am going to lay on a raft in the pool today and try to get 2-3 hours of reading in and then on Tuesday I am flying out for vacation for a week so I will get a lot of reading done on the plane ride there and back. Is it a bad idea to be reading this book on an airplane? I may be dragging DH into the bathroom and join the mile high club :haha:

I started the cookies on CD 3 this time, I decided to switch it up from the cd 5-9 I did the first two cycles. So I took my 3rd dose this morning and will take my last dose Tuesday morning, just in time to be done with it before I go on vacation! I usually try not to drink much while I am on the clomid but do you girls think I am ok to have some fun while on vacation since I will be done with the pills at that point and won't have o'ed yet? I just really want to make sure it works but I would think having some drinks a few nights won't affect things?

I am really looking forward to my RE appt on July 12th and my cd 14 scan on July 10th. I get back from vacation on the 9th so at least I will be keeping busy on vacation and O day/appts will be here before I know it :happydance:


----------



## rmsh1

Still surging on CD26. We should try to BD again tonight, but now I have a cold and feel like crap boo hoo :(
 



Attached Files:







cd26.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Rachel789

Nat-Check out this site https://www.plannedparenthood.org/health-topics/birth-control/starting-pill-19264.htm it says you can start the bcp anytime :)


----------



## Rachel789

Wow Bex that is a nice + sorry you are not feeling well but suck it up and get BD'ing!!


----------



## rmsh1

Rachel789 said:


> Wow Bex that is a nice + sorry you are not feeling well but suck it up and get BD'ing!!

I will try, if OH is up to it with sicky me ;)


----------



## foquita

nice positive bex! your body is definitely picking up the slack now :happydance: 

that's brilliant, thanks rachel! i'm feeling really positive about this :dance:


----------



## rmsh1

Lem sip, here I come! LOL


----------



## foquita

load up on lemsips :happydance:


----------



## Rachel789

what is lem sips?


----------



## foquita

they're sachets that you put in a mug and add boiling water to and drink when you have a cold :) they're paracetamol, lemon flavour :)


----------



## Rachel789

ohhhh thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## rmsh1

Yep, they are full of all kinds of goodness like vitamin c and paracetamol. And they are so nice to sip on. Whenever I get sick, I cant stand still water, so looks like I am off to get some sparkling water on the way to work tomorrow


----------



## cmwilson

Dee - Your temps are still looking good! Test in a couple of days! :thumbup:

Nat - I'm doing ok. Thanks for asking. :hugs: I'm just ready to get this next cycle going. Even though your temps aren't as high, they are still looking great! I really hope you won't need bcp and you'll get your bfp! I took Yaz, which I think is similar to Yasmin but as you can tell, it didn't help me regulate my cycle. :wacko:

Louise - That's great about the CM, I hope you get your peak soon but keep on bding!! :happydance:

Raven - Sorry AF got you and that you are having those headaches. :hugs: Do you any new plans or strategies this cycle?

Katya - Haven't heard from you in a while. How are things?

Bethany - Sorry it's so hot where you are. Stay cool! How are things going with your cycle?

Rachel - I'm glad you'll be able to finish your cookie before going on vacation. That's great that you'll come back from vacation and have your scan and your appointment. That will make time go so much faster! As far as drinking on your vacation on Clomid, I don't see why not. It doesn't say anything on the prescription info so I think drinking in moderation is fine. Enjoy your vacation! :thumbup:

Lil - How are things with you and Clomid?

Bex - That is a great positive opk! Sorry you are feeling sick but a good :sex: session always makes me feel better. :winkwink:. Hopefully you and dh can power through!

AFM - I'm just waiting on AF to show so I can start a new cycle. I stopped the progesterone on Friday and my doc says if AF doesn't show in five days to give them a call. Not sure what they'll do. I've been having AF cramps off and on but I just checked :blush: and there is nothing but creamy cm up there. Come on AF!


----------



## bnporter81

Rach, I have a feeling you and DH probably will be joining the mile high club:winkwink: It doesn't take very long for the book to start getting steamy:thumbup:Hope you enjoy it!

Nat, good luck with the BCP. I hope it does the trick for you:hugs:

Caroline, I hope you get AF soon so you can move on to your new cycle of Clomid...I bet you're feeling a little more hopeful knowing you O'd on the 150! AFM, I'm trying to stay cool but it's been 105 again today:wacko:We have the air all the way down to 71 and the thermostat still shows that it's 85 in the house:dohh:I think I'm CD42 today...not much change, though. My temp hovers between 97.3 and 97.7. Guess it's just a waiting game, but I'm hoping maybe the fertility blend will do something...if it doesn't in a couple of months then I think I might go back on my mini pill for a little bit to give my ovaries a rest, too.

Hope you all are doing well. Hugs:hugs:


----------



## MommyDream

Hey ladies, I've been so busy and haven't had time to write!

Dee- I can't wait for you to test :happydance:

Caroline- I hope AF shows soon!

Louise- I hope you o soon! Good luck!

Nat- I also hope you don't need to go on the BCP... Fingers crossed for this cycle!

Hi to everyone else!!!

I'm doing ok! Finished my last pill of clomid and no side effects is time thank goodness.. I go on Tuesday for an ultrasound and then Friday is my HSG! Eek. We were told to abstain until the HSG ... It's been a little tense! Lol

It's a long weekend here and Really really hot!


----------



## raventtc

hi ladies! all is good here, i still have a headache off and on and the weather here is HOT and steamy! so that isn't helping at all. I don't know what i should try this month we have done preseed, we bd every other day, we did it more often....?? its a mystery to me but any suggestions??


----------



## Diddums

Hello everyone. Sorry I've not been around for a while. Just tryin to relax about my stupidly long annovulatory cycle. I decided to remove the light flow and put the spotting back in which means I am now cd152 :( and by the time my appointment comes with the RE I will be cd184 :( 6 whole months without a period! If the RE doesn't give me provera and any other tests I need before clomid I will take the pill for a month. Might try and find my last packet of Yasmin as I know I get a breakthrough bleed a few days after the last pill for the month. Won't be a proper period but it might reset my periods. Any ideas? Might try to hunt down the pill just in case. Getting desperate lol. Hopefully I won't need it and the dr will prescribe me provera. What do you ladies think? 

Right enough of me moping lol. I'm going I start reading 50 shades today. I told hubby to expect me to pounce. He didn't mind too much lol. We go on holiday next Friday for a week in Budapest so I'm going to enjoy the holiday and not being pregnant and have a few/lots of drinks. We've planned some activities so we are both very excited about having a break. Then when we get back our RE appointment is two weeks later so time will fly by!!

Sorry AF got those of you in the TWW. it's only a matter of time before one of your get a BFP!!!

Bex I hope this is it for you!!! 
Nat that temp rise is lovely :) fingers crossed for you!
Beth and signs of O at all? Sorry it might be another long cycle for you x

I will try and catch up better and keep track of what's going on :) and will be cheering you ladies in the TWW on :) 

Xxxx


----------



## seabean

Diddums, sorry about your super long cycle. It would be totally ridiculous if they don't give you SOMETHING at this point. I strongly suggest refusing to leave that appointment without a good plan and some serious discussion! You have waited far to long to have a Dr blow you off. :hugs:

Raven - are you keeping hydrated in all this heat? Could be a reason for the headache.

Caroline - I hope AF comes soon! Are quitting the jelly beans supposed to be like stopping provera, with respect to timing of AF coming and everything?

Nat - I was on Yasmin for years, then switched to Yaz, the lighter version. After quitting it last summer, I had several normal cycles before the MC and the wackiness that ensued. I am not sure if I really had/have PCOS though. I think if you really want a break, you definitely should take one! There is no sense in stressing out further and getting to the point where it becomes only a negative experience. :hugs: BUT as the founder of the yelping vaginas, you better still check-in! :) 

I hope that this wonderful ovulatory cycle wasn't just a fluke, and that I am normal again next cycle! My hubby and I are not traveling apart like we did all June, so we would totally have a shot, if my body let's us! :) I feel bloaty with mild cramps, which feels like AF coming for me. 

My luteal phase is 14/15 days, based on my previous cycles last year...but I wasn't temping then, just going off of when my nipples would get really sore, which I used as my ovulation sign.


----------



## rmsh1

Your chart actually looks a bit triphasic there Dee! It looks great.

Katya I do not think the doctors can ignore you super long cycle, they better help you out! :growlmad: :grr:

I should get cross hairs tomorrow, I feel like I can actually relax now


----------



## seabean

rmsh1 said:


> Your chart actually looks a bit triphasic there Dee! It looks great.
> 
> Katya I do not think the doctors can ignore you super long cycle, they better help you out! :growlmad: :grr:
> 
> I should get cross hairs tomorrow, I feel like I can actually relax now

Definitely looks like you O'd! :happydance: Woop woop!


----------



## MommyDream

Dee and Bex - great charts! I will be anxiously chart stalking the next little while!

Kayta - I agree that the doc better help you out... I would think they'd give you progesterone..


----------



## Rachel789

Lil, you and I aren't far off in cycle days so it looks like we will be in the TWW again together, hopefully THIS time we can both get pregnant :) Good luck at your HSG, I hear you are more fertile after having one done :thumbup:

Katya- :hugs: Sorry your cycle is so long and frustrating. Thankfully you do have your vacation planned and FS appt coming up soon. I agree with the others don't take no for an answer from the dr. You need provera followed by clomid. There is a girl in another thread I am on who hadn't had AF since December and went to the dr. and was prescribed clomid and provera, she took the provera and got AF and she is on her first clomid cycle now 50 mg and o'ed on CD 18! I bet it will work well for you. 

Dee-When will you :test: ? Chart is still looking good, I think you have a chance!

Bex-Yay for O and nice high temps!!

Bethany-When is the latest you have o'ed? It should be coming soon for you, right?

Raven-I am not sure what else different you could try, your cycles seem to be nice and normal now so it is probably just a matter of time. Something I am going to try to make sure I do this time is to have the big O after DH...There are some studies that say it can help suck the sperm up. Not sure if it helps but I am sure it can't hurt :)

Nat-Your temps are looking great, I hope you get your BFP so you don't have to worry about the bcp!

Caroline-I hope AF shows up asap so you can move on to a fresh cycle with new possibilities! Are you going to do the IUI again?

Louise-Any highs or peaks on the monitor yet? Still having ewcm?

AFM-I just took my 4th dose of clomid today so only one more to go. Side effects have not been bad at all this time. No headache, only a few hot flashes here and there but they aren't too bad.

I found a ton of ewcm this morning and I am so nervous I will O early again. I really hope its just a fluke. O'ing too early makes it much harder to get pregnant I believe because the lining does not have enough time to build up. Please don't let this happen again! I would think the odds of it happening again would be low so hopefully the ewcm is just a surge of estrogen to get things brewing this cycle :thumbup:

I started 50 shades yesterday and OMG I love it so far!! I am sooo not a novel reader, I usually only read informational/self help books and it is not often I even do that and I could not put this book down yesterday. I got through the first 8 or 9 chapters I think. I will have plenty of time tomorrow and on the way home on the airplane so hopefully I can finish it by time I get back.


----------



## rmsh1

Rachel789 said:


> Bex-Yay for O and nice high temps!!
> 
> Something I am going to try to make sure I do this time is to have the big O after DH...There are some studies that say it can help suck the sperm up. Not sure if it helps but I am sure it can't hurt :)

I do this every time :blush: I read it helps, so have been doing it right from the start LOL



Rachel789 said:


> I found a ton of ewcm this morning and I am so nervous I will O early again. I really hope its just a fluke. O'ing too early makes it much harder to get pregnant I believe because the lining does not have enough time to build up. Please don't let this happen again! I would think the odds of it happening again would be low so hopefully the ewcm is just a surge of estrogen to get things brewing this cycle :thumbup:

FX you are not about to O early again, but get BDing just in case! I am sure Mr Gray will help you along..... ;)


----------



## bnporter81

Katya, I'm sorry to hear about your cycle. Maybe trying the BC pill isn't a bad idea...I'm thinking of going on it for a little while myself:thumbup: I really hope you can get some provera and clomid when you go for your appointment:thumbup: Hope you enjoy yourself in Budapest!:happydance:

Rachel, I think today is CD43 for me. I think the latest I've O'd in the last 6 months is CD66:wacko:I had a little bit of watery CM a few days ago, but OPKs are still negative:wacko:Good luck with your clomid this cycle. FX'd you don't O. early so that your lining has time to build up a little:thumbup:And yeah, I know what you mean about not being able to put down 50 shades...I think I read 7 chapters the first day. Now I'm at the beginning of the second book but haven't had a chance to get back into it. I've been a little depressed with everything lately so I guess that's one of the reasons I can't seem to get back into it.:dohh:

Caroline, did your doctor tell you how long before AF would show after your last progesterone supp.?

Dee and Bex, both of your charts are still looking super good!:thumbup:

Lil, congrats on your weight loss so far:happydance:Good luck Tuesday!:thumbup:


----------



## seabean

Personally, I think 50 Shades counts as a "self help book" :haha::rofl:

I am almost half way through the third book! :coffee: The terrible writing is getting more and more distracting, so I hope I can end on a good note with this series :) I STILL LOVE IT THOUGHT! 

Someone earlier mentioned reading it on the plane...I tried, but I was SO self-conscious that people could read the dirty scenes over my shoulder! I was just being paranoid, but still! :haha:


----------



## seabean

I am testing tomorrow AM, but not very hopefully since it really feels like AF coming down there. 

PS - FF says my luteul phase is 13 days, I guess they don't count getting AF on 14 DPO as a 14 day LP? So, I know since I am expecting AF tomorrow I should just wait until Wednesday to test (if no AF), but I can't...I'm impatient and letting myself go PAOS-crazy since it's my first TWW in this game! I wanted to this AM also but got up for the gym and peed while I was half asleep before remembering I wanted to test. Maybe I'll even test tonight...although my husband will likely intervene. :haha:


----------



## Rachel789

That was me who said I would read it on a plane tomorrow! 

I don't read many books so I don't pick up on "bad writing" but the girl at the book store said the same thing about 50 shades, that the writing was terrible. Then why is the book so good if the writing is bad, what is bad about the writing can someone explain?


----------



## rmsh1

Rachel are you going to use an OPK to check if ovulation is near? Given the EWCM?

I haven't read 50 shades yet, so not sure of the writing. I might have to save it for next cycle since this ovulation snuck up on me


----------



## MommyDream

I read most of first 50 shades book in a flight from Toronto to Vancouver :)


----------



## Rachel789

rmsh1 said:


> Rachel are you going to use an OPK to check if ovulation is near? Given the EWCM?
> 
> I haven't read 50 shades yet, so not sure of the writing. I might have to save it for next cycle since this ovulation snuck up on me

I won't do opks because they say taking them while on clomid can give false + so you shouldnt take them until at least 3 days after your last pill. I will be out of town so I probably won't start opks until after my scan on CD 14. I have not noticed anymore ewcm so I am starting to just think it was a fluke, I think the chances of me o'ing that early again are slim and it was likely due to the provera cycles.


----------



## seabean

Rachel789 said:


> That was me who said I would read it on a plane tomorrow!
> 
> I don't read many books so I don't pick up on "bad writing" but the girl at the book store said the same thing about 50 shades, that the writing was terrible. Then why is the book so good if the writing is bad, what is bad about the writing can someone explain?

It's the author's first attempt at writing - I think she is a producer or something random like that, and had never written a book before. But don't let that scare you away from getting into it! The plot is still super juicy and it's such a fast read that the writing style doesn't matter all that much anyway :)


----------



## MommyDream

Rachel- I hope we are in the 2ww together again! Hope your ewcm is a fluke... I'm hoping not to o until cd 16 at least! I need to get the HSG out of the way!


----------



## Diddums

Lil congrats on the weight loss so far :thumbsup:

Got my progesterone level today and it's 3ng/mol. Anything under 20 is considered annovulatory. Not a surprise though so not upset. Dr said it just provides further evidence so that RE can prescribe me clomid. She seemed certain I would be prescribed it :)
Got hubby's SA results back. And I'm relieved to say they are excellent. 

Reference results. --------- Hubby results
Ph: > 7.4. ----------- 8.1
Volume: >1.5ml ----------- 3ml
Count: >15mil/ml ----------- 81mil/ml
Motility: >35% ----------- 50%
Morphology: >4% ----------- 6%
Liquefaction: ------------ Normal
------------- No anti-sperm antibodies. 

I'm so relived his results are excellent. Means that once I actually Ovulate we have a good chance of getting pregnant :) 

Xx

Edit: ovulate not Pilate lol


----------



## rmsh1

Katya hubbies SA results sound great! Above baseline in all parts!


----------



## cmwilson

Katya - I'm so sorry about your long cycle. :hugs: I envy your ability to remain relatively calm, I'd be tearing my hair out. :growlmad: I hope you have a great time on your vacation and get answers from your doc soon!! Great news about your hubby's SA! That is a huge weight off your shoulders! :thumbup:

Dee - Good luck testing tomorrow! Your chart is still looking great! :thumbup:

Bex - Hooray for O! Nice temp spike! :happydance:

Rachel - I can't believe I'm saying this but I'm glad it doesn't look like the EWCM is sticking around. :haha:I hope you O at a nice normal time this cycle. :thumbup: I loved the 50 Shades books and the writing didn't bother me, I'm sure you'll continue to love them! To answer your question, yes I'm going to do an iui again next cycle as long as I get an egg. :wacko:

Bethany - I'm sorry you are feeling a bit depressed. :hugs: I hope you O soon. Do you have any plans to see a doc? My doc didn't say when to expect AF after the progesterone but she said if I don't get it in 5 days to call them. So if its not here by Wednesday I have to call the doc. :dohh:

AFM - Still waiting on AF. I'm still having cramps off and on but nothing major and there is nada going on up there spotting wise, still just creamy cm. If you were looking at my previous Provera charts the latest I started spotting was three days after stopping so tomorrow. You'd think it would start sooner though given that the Provera was 10 Mg per day and the suppositories were 200mg 3 times a day! That's a HUGE difference, you'd think my body would be going through major withdraw. My temps are still fairly high so I'm just waiting it out, 18 dpo tomorrow. :dohh::wacko:


----------



## Diddums

Hope you get AF very soon Caroline so you can start a new cycle and get your bfp!!

Dee lots of luck testing tomorrow. I'm exited for you :)

Thanks for the support ladies :) still on a high from results. A massive weight of my shoulders. And hubby feels very manly at the moment lol. There are times when five months of nothing gets to me and I have a little cry. But hubby is there to comport me and tell me we will try anything to have our own. Otherwise we can adopt. So that cheers me up. And of course I can talk to you ladies. You all know how I feel having been there at one time or another. And your clomid ovulation stories cheer me up as I know hopefully by Christmas I will have my own cookies. And who knows what will happen then!


----------



## Rachel789

Diddums said:


> Lil congrats on the weight loss so far :thumbsup:
> 
> Got my progesterone level today and it's 3ng/mol. Anything under 20 is considered annovulatory. Not a surprise though so not upset. Dr said it just provides further evidence so that RE can prescribe me clomid. She seemed certain I would be prescribed it :)
> Got hubby's SA results back. And I'm relieved to say they are excellent.
> 
> Reference results. --------- Hubby results
> Ph: > 7.4. ----------- 8.1
> Volume: >1.5ml ----------- 3ml
> Count: >15mil/ml ----------- 81mil/ml
> Motility: >35% ----------- 50%
> Morphology: >4% ----------- 6%
> Liquefaction: ------------ Normal
> ------------- No anti-sperm antibodies.
> 
> I'm so relived his results are excellent. Means that once I actually Ovulate we have a good chance of getting pregnant :)
> 
> Xx
> 
> Edit: ovulate not Pilate lol

That is great news the results came back good! :thumbup:

So from what you put down morphology greater than 4% is considered good? I was just looking at DH's SA and it says his morphology is 54%, is that a good number? No one ever really explained it to us. Also on my lab sheet it says motilty to be normal should be 50% or more and DH's is 47% which is slightly under that but I see you notes state the normal range is 35% or more.

I think when we see an RE we will have to do another SA so it will be interesting to see the difference in results. I have been told the lab DH got it done at it is not that great at doing it so who knows how reliable the results were :dohh:


----------



## Rachel789

grrrrrrrrrrrrrr :grr: I opened my mouth too soon, still having ewcm :( I guess I will BD tonight and tomorrow for good measure but after that we will be out of town and staying at my dads for a couple nights so it will be tough to BD again until Friday after we do it tomorrow. I wanted to stop temping while I was on vacation but it looks like I may have to so I make sure I don't O early. :dohh:


----------



## Diddums

Rachel789 said:


> Diddums said:
> 
> 
> Lil congrats on the weight loss so far :thumbsup:
> 
> Got my progesterone level today and it's 3ng/mol. Anything under 20 is considered annovulatory. Not a surprise though so not upset. Dr said it just provides further evidence so that RE can prescribe me clomid. She seemed certain I would be prescribed it :)
> Got hubby's SA results back. And I'm relieved to say they are excellent.
> 
> Reference results. --------- Hubby results
> Ph: > 7.4. ----------- 8.1
> Volume: >1.5ml ----------- 3ml
> Count: >15mil/ml ----------- 81mil/ml
> Motility: >35% ----------- 50%
> Morphology: >4% ----------- 6%
> Liquefaction: ------------ Normal
> ------------- No anti-sperm antibodies.
> 
> I'm so relived his results are excellent. Means that once I actually Ovulate we have a good chance of getting pregnant :)
> 
> Xx
> 
> Edit: ovulate not Pilate lol
> 
> That is great news the results came back good! :thumbup:
> 
> So from what you put down morphology greater than 4% is considered good? I was just looking at DH's SA and it says his morphology is 54%, is that a good number? No one ever really explained it to us. Also on my lab sheet it says motilty to be normal should be 50% or more and DH's is 47% which is slightly under that but I see you notes state the normal range is 35% or more.
> 
> I think when we see an RE we will have to do another SA so it will be interesting to see the difference in results. I have been told the lab DH got it done at it is not that great at doing it so who knows how reliable the results were :dohh:Click to expand...


Hmm I may have got a couple values mixed up I'm not sure. Also I have no idea whether values in the USA and uk are measured the same? I think if you google it you might be able to find out?


----------



## rmsh1

Bethany I am sorry your body hasn't O'd yet :hugs: I hope O happens soon

Rachel, sorry about more EWCM. But atleast you are BDing now, so you aren't missing the chance. You just might catch it even though it might be early

AFM my temp looks a little more real today, I dont feel like I have a slight fever today :) My nose is blocked though. And I got cross hairs, how nice it is to see those again!


----------



## Diddums

Yay for cross hairs Bex!!! Hope you get a nice bfp :) how Long I your LP again??

Did you test Dee?! 

Xx


----------



## rmsh1

My LP is around 14 days. I am not going to symptom spot and no testing until AF is due. I am so much more relaxed now that I have finally ovulated and there is nothing more I can do to increase my chances


----------



## mrsc81

Got a high on my cbfm this morning :happydance:, should peak in a few days then i will be able to get my day 21 blood test. Im a bit confused about the test though as my gp told me to get it done as soon as i get a peak on my monitor but everywhere online people are saying 7 days after positive opk? Anyone been told same?

Dee & Bex - Good luck with testing, hoping for a long awaited BFP in here!

Katya - Great news about hubby's SA :thumbup:

Caroline - Hope AF shows up soon so you can swiftly move on with your next clomid cycle :hugs:

Rachel - Hope OV holds off for a bit longer!

Lil - Good Luck with the ultrasound & HSG 

Bethany - I hope OV comes soon for you :hugs:

Nat - I hope your doing well :flower:

If ive missed anyone, i hope your doing well too!


----------



## Diddums

I woul say get the progesterone done when FF says you will be 7dpo? That's what my dr told me to do. 

I got some ewcm today. At least I think that's what it is. Tmi lol but it was very wry stretchy and clearish with some cloudy parts. Would this be classified as ewcm? I will take an opk today and bd just in case!


----------



## Rachel789

Louise-That is great that you finally got your high! :happydance: I agree with Katya the progesterone peaks at 7 dpo so that is when you should get it.

Bex-Yay for crosshairs!! :)

katya-My ewcm is never completely clear, it always has some cloudiness to it but I have been told as long as it is slippery and stretchy it is ewcm :thumbup:

I am taking my last dose of clomid today! Hoping O holds off until cd 15 or 16. I am heading out later today and will be on vacation for a week. I will still try to check in from time to time on my phone and see how you ladies are doing :)


----------



## seabean

stark white :bfn: 



Not sure what to make of this cycle since my temp is still up? I wish I had a real cycle to compare to! In last month's wacky provera ovulation, my temp started coming down CD12 and was back to pre-O temps the day AF came. Since FF has dotted lines, does anyone think I could have ovulated later? :shrug:

My husband says my period is definitely on its way b/c I was such acting like such a :witch: last night....:haha:


----------



## rmsh1

Question - 7 dpo for me is Saturday. I cannot get a blood test on Saturday. Should I get it on 6 dpo (Friday) or 9 dpo (Monday)?


----------



## Rachel789

Dee- :hugs: Sorry about the BFN but you are not out until the witch shows especially if your temp is up! FF likely gave you the dotted crosshairs because you entered ewcm after the o date. It did that to me last cycle too. Try taking it again and I bet you see solid crosshairs. Or it also could be because you didn't enter a + opk.


----------



## Rachel789

Bex-I would do 6 dpo because that is the closest to 7 dpo :) By 9 dpo your prog levels might start declining.


----------



## rmsh1

Dee I guess you could have O'd later, maybe CD22 or 24, but it is hard to tell :( it might just be too early to test!


----------



## seabean

Rachel789 said:


> Bex-I would do 6 dpo because that is the closest to 7 dpo :) By 9 dpo your prog levels might start declining.

I agree, 6DPO!


----------



## rmsh1

Ahhh I cant do 6dpo! They have no appointments left for Friday :( I will tell my doc tomorrow that I have to do it at 9dpo, or ask if I should wait yet another cycle


----------



## MommyDream

Kayta - great SA results!

Caroline - any sign of AF yet? Sorry she's taking so long...

Rachel - your temps look good - I don't think you o'd early... Have fun visiting your family!

Dee - sorry about the BFN. It looks like you o'd when FF says to me... but I'm no expert! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!

Louise - congrats on the spike!

Bex - I hope you get your appointment sorted out.

I had my CD 10 bloodwork and ultrasound today. They didn't see anything which makes sense as it's usually CD 14 or 15 where they see follicles and give me the trigger shot. I'm going back on Thursday morning for monitoring and then Friday is the big HSG day. Maybe on Thursday they will give me the trigger shot to take to give myself on Saturday or something? I hope so!!!


----------



## seabean

Rachel789 said:


> Dee- :hugs: Sorry about the BFN but you are not out until the witch shows especially if your temp is up! FF likely gave you the dotted crosshairs because you entered ewcm after the o date. It did that to me last cycle too. Try taking it again and I bet you see solid crosshairs. Or it also could be because you didn't enter a + opk.

Hmm I think you are right, in the FF notes below it does say OPK and fertile CM after O are the reasons why it's not sure. But then taking out the EWCM and entering +OPKs for the days where my notes says "almost positive" still doesn't make them solid. Oh well. :shrug: I think my O date is right. It's just annoying not having one :witch: or the other :bfp:


----------



## bnporter81

Dee, I agree...maybe it's just too early to test still. Either way I hope you get one or the other soon so you won't be in limbo:hugs:

Katya, great news about the SA and the EWCM:happydance:Sounds like things are starting to look up for you:thumbup:

Rach, hope you have a good vacation and that O. holds off a while longer yet:winkwink:

Lil, sorry you didn't get better news, but I'm sure you will soon! At least you know that you DO O. on the clomid and that's half the battle:thumbup:

Bex, hope that you can get an appt. as soon as possible so you can find out about your levels. YAY for crosshairs!:happydance:

Louise, YAY on a high reading! I wish my CBEFM would work for me...I've tried using it for 6 months and never got a high reading even when I know for sure I did O:wacko: Good luck on your upcoming TWW:hugs:

Nat, how are you doing? Have you made any decisions yet about going on the pill?

Caroline, I'm taking FertilityBlend now...just started it a few days ago. So, I'm going to try that for a couple of months. Then if I get no results I'm going to go back on my mini pill for a little while to give my ovaries a break. If I get no results from that then I'm going to go to my doctor to try to get Clomid. I'm pretty sure he'll give it to me if I go in and say it's been a year because he almost gave it to me about 4 years ago when I was TTC my first son. I ended up not needing it because I got pregnant shortly after my visit, but he's really good about giving me the prescriptions/help that I ask for...plus he's been my gyno for the last 11 years and he knows that I only ask for medicine or help when I really need it, so I don't doubt that he would easily prescribe it.:thumbup:I guess I just want to do all I can on my own first.

Nothing new for me girls....same old, same old....stilllll waiting:coffee:


----------



## cmwilson

Bex - Hooray for crosshairs!! :happydance: It must be a huge weight off your shoulders to know you O'd. :hugs:

Louise - Yay for the high on the monitor! Get bding!! Like everyone said the progesterone should be done after O. :thumbup:

Rachel - Have a great time on vacation! When you return you'll have your scan and your fs appointment!! :happydance:

Dee - I'm sorry about that bfn. :hugs:Mine is still fresh in my mind so I know how much it sucks. Is there any sign that AF is on the way other than the moodiness? Maybe its just early? 

Lil - Sorry they didn't see anything on the scan but like you said, it's still early. Didn't they not see anything on Cd 10 and you had something later last cycle? Hopefully you'll have a nice juicy follie on Thursday. I don't know if you are nervous about the hsg but don't be the cramping was barely noticeable and I actually had more cramping for my iui.

Bethany - I totally understand wanting to do as much as you can naturally. I hope the fertility blend helps regulate things but it is nice to know you have something to fall back on. It takes some of the pressure off. :thumbup:

AFM - I had a substantial temp drop today and I have some light spotting so I guess AF is on her way! I just wish she would quit fartin' around and just come already! It's been so long since I've just started AF without spotting. :dohh: Oh well at least I get to start a new cycle soon. I keep getting this feeling that the 150 of Clomid won't work again but I hope I'm wrong. :thumbup:


----------



## MommyDream

Bethany - yes, I still expect to O for sure... exciting! I hope your wait isn't much long, maybe the FertilityBlend will help.

Caroline - they never see anything on CD 10 for me... the last two times it has been CD14 or 15 before they see something! Thanks for the tips about the HSG :) I'm glad you have had the temp drop - AF will be here and you can get on with things!


----------



## Rachel789

Lil-do you see a gyno or a FS/RE? I see a gyno for this last cycle then moving onto an RE. I was just wondering because you said you were given the trigger shot and my office never offered it and I am wondering if it's because it is a gyno office and they don't do that there? :shrug: I may desperately need the trigger since DH will be out of town on CD 17.


----------



## MommyDream

Rachel - I see a fertility specialist. I go to a fertility clinic - so they specialize in all that stuff... hence my constant ultrasounds and bloodwork!


----------



## Rachel789

Arggg if I had better insurance I would have been going to a FS from the jump, my gyno really sucks at infertility treatments :( I am hoping if for some reason the gyno won't prescribe the trigger shot that maybe when I see the RE for my first appt on the 12th which will be CD 16 they could do a scan and trigger me. It said in the paperwork the appt could take up to 2 hours and could include bloodwork, examinations, ect so I am hoping at least that will work!


----------



## MommyDream

I hope that will work for you too Rachel!! Fingers crossed!


----------



## mrsc81

I am having the most amount of ewcm, ever! Hoping its a good sign :happydance:


----------



## mrsc81

Got a peak on my monitor today :happydance: I only had one high this cycle, i should have a 33/34 day cycle, seems my cycles are getting shorter.
Hope all you ladies are well :flower:


----------



## MommyDream

Great news Louise!!


----------



## cmwilson

Hooray Louise! Fantastic news! :happydance:

Well ladies AF is here full force! Fingers crossed for another ovulatory cycle and a juicy egg (or two)!:thumbup:

Happy 4th of July! :drunk:


----------



## seabean

Another BFN and no sign of AF at all...15 DPO. Argh.

Happy 4th!!!! And to you all in the UK, sorry about the revolutionary war :)


----------



## foquita

great news louise :happydance: I agree that you should get your test done at 7DPO :D 

sorry the witch got you caroline, it was just a practise cycle for your :bfp: cycle this month as you'll need an ovulatory chart to compare your bfp chart to :winkwink: 

how frustrating seabean, your temps definitely look like you've O'd so maybe you just have a super long LP? or maybe you just have slow rising hcg! :happydance: either way I hope you get the answer soon because waiting sucks :( 

where are you going on holiday rach? :dance: 

Bethany what's new in your cycle? :hugs: 

Katya those results are amazing, what a massive weight off your shoulders :happydance: so reassuring to know that you only have the one hurdle to get over :happydance: 

lil when do you start taking the antibiotics for your hsg? are you nervous? :hugs: 

AFM I'm trying to keep my imagination from going wild :haha: my last two cycles my temp has dropped at 9DPO but this one it went up ever so slightly?!? i tested this morning and a bfn though, I needed to do it to take the wind out of my sails :rofl: it's so hard not to look into the fact that my last two cycles were so similar temp wise and this one is breaking the trend! but I've been taking vitamin B complex for a month so it could be that my LP has just lengthened and that's why my temps are different?


----------



## rmsh1

Dee your temps are still so high too! Doesn't look like AF is on her way at all. FX for a :bfp:


----------



## rmsh1

Back from the doctor now and guess what? Yep you guessed it, MORE waiting.

So this doctor seems to think my prolactin levels are not high enough to worry about. Despite me hearing from several people on here about getting treatment for high prolactin, he said not high enough. So I said so why are my cycles so long and irregular?

This is the game plan. I will get my progesterone checked on Monday, to confirm that I am ovulating, but again he said looking at my charts, I am ovulating.

He has also referred me for a pelvic ultrasound to check for cysts on my ovaries. Why he did not refer me sooner I have no clue, given I was getting an ultrasound on my thyroid, they could have done both at once, it is at the exact same place. I need the pelvic ultrasound before he can refer me anywhere.

He said once all those results are in, he can refer me to an FS, and he will mention to them about my elevated prolactin.

I am thinking of booking in with a different doctor next time I am so tired of waiting. :growlmad: I am going to drink my fertility tea again next cycle and I might start a low dose of vitex.

At least I will get the pelvic ultrasound done here in the UK, but I am not sure if I should go to the FS? Given how long this is all taking, I might get my ultrasound within a month, then need a referral. So I might get an appointment in September? We leave in October. So is it worth seeing an FS given they wont give me clomid since I am leaving? I dont know, they might get mad if I turn up to the FS and say I am leaving in a month, but this is what is going on with me.....


----------



## MommyDream

Caroline - it's always upsetting when AF arrives but now you can move on with the next cycle. Like Nat says I'm sure this was just a practice cycle! Now that you know 150mg makes you o, it's just a matter of time!

Dee - sorry about the bfn :hugs: how long did you say you LP is normally?

Nat - sorry about the bfn, but it is still early. Love your temps!

I started antibiotics today... I'm so scared for Friday morning.... Gahh


----------



## cmwilson

Dee - Sorry about the BFN. :hugs: You definitely O'd looking at your chart. Any signs that AF is coming?

Nat - Your temps are still looking great! It's still early so the bfn is normal. That'd be great if you got your bfp right before your appointment!! :happydance:

Bex - Sorry you have more waiting to do at the doc. That just sucks. :hugs: I'd say just go along with the appointments and see how far you get before you leave. Who knows maybe you won't need the appointments because you'll get your bfp this month! :happydance:

Lil - I know you're nervous about Friday but you'll feel so much better when it's over and you know your tubes are clear! :thumbup:

Thanks for the support about AF ladies. I'm a bit bummed but what can you do? Like you said if I do O this month at least I will have something to compare it to. :shrug: Since today is day 1 I guess that means I start Clomid on Friday. I have to contact my doc to schedule my scan but they are closed for the 4th so I'll call tomorrow. Thanks again ladies. :hugs:


----------



## mrsc81

Nat - my gp said most people get there bfp before there fertility appt :winkwink:

Caroline - Now Af has arrived you can look ahead to this cycle and a bfp :flower:

Dee - It sucks waiting for Af/BFP if only we could know one way or the other MUCH sooner :hugs:

Bex - Hopefully you can get everything organised and in place before october, scans, appts etc :thumbup:

Lil - Its good to get these things checked out, another thing to check off the list :flower:


----------



## MommyDream

Happy July 4th! I'm in Canada, so not as special to me, but my dad works in the US. He told me not to work too hard today because it's a holiday there :)


----------



## MommyDream

Ok- 50 Shades gossip: what actor do you guys think should old play Christian Grey in a movie? I think there's talk of Ryan Gosling, but I think he's too boyish... What about Channing Tatum? Hehehe


----------



## mrsc81

Dont you hate it when something happens to make you question things! :growlmad:
There are 2 lines on the cbfm sticks showing Estrogen and LH level, the estrogen level line is dark at the beginning of your cycle and then fades as you approach peak (ovulation) and the LH line is the opposite. 

Usually when i get peaks the 2 lines are the same darkness or LH line darker, yesterday my first peak they were same darkness, today my estrogen line was very dark compared to LH line, now im confused and questioning if i ovulated, ive never seen the stick like that on 2nd peak. The monitor automatically gives you a 2nd peak followed by a high so its not really reading the sticks. I got a positive cheapy opk last night. 

Can a surge be over really quickly? Maybe i ovulated yesterday? My bbs hurt today and my nipples are on fire! Cant wait to get my day 21 bloods done, so i have an answer.

Sorry for the long post ladies, hope your all well :hugs:


----------



## mrsc81

After trailing the internet, the dark estrogen line means low estrogen, is that normal after ovulation? I only had one high this cycle, so im thinking i had a short surge somewhere between the high and the first peak, oh god i hate this waiting.. Sorry to ramble :flower:


----------



## MommyDream

Louise, sorry, I don't know the answers to any of your questions... I'm pretty fail :( I hope you ovulated though, and caught that eggie!!

How is everyone else doing?

I had my appointment this morning and have a follie that is 1.2. I'll go back Monday and get the trigger shot if I haven't already ovulated... so that means after my HSG tomorrow, we'll get BDing!


----------



## seabean

Louise - I don't know much about those monitors, but I am pretty certain your estrogen does go back down as the LH surges. It sounds to me like you already O'd! Did you get some good BD'ing in there?! Fingers crossed!

Hooray for follicle! Pop it like it's hot MD!:bodyb:

16DPO. No AF, no BFP. Grrr. I have cramps this AM, so maybe she's on her way. My tatas continue to hurt since O, and are a lot bigger than normal these past few days...which is noticeable with my usually little gals. At what point should I email/call my Dr to get a progesterone/HCG test? FF has my LP as 13 days, so I'm definitely late. I was also wondering if maybe I got a bad batch of IC HPTs? :shrug: So confused! :nope:


----------



## seabean

MommyDream said:


> Ok- 50 Shades gossip: what actor do you guys think should old play Christian Grey in a movie? I think there's talk of Ryan Gosling, but I think he's too boyish... What about Channing Tatum? Hehehe

You KNOW this will be a movie, and I can't wait to see who would be casted!

I mentioned this before, but I totally picture Christian Bale as Christian :haha:. But I think he might be too old for the part now? He's so broody!


Channing Tatum is HOT, but I can't see him in this role. Ryan Gosling would be perfect actually. 

What about Bradly Cooper? Rarrrrrr.


Enjoy the eye candy! :haha:


----------



## MommyDream

Dee - I don't want to get your hopes up too much, BUT I'd go get a blood test. I have a friend who was pregnant and never got a + HPT... so it's possible!


----------



## rmsh1

Sorry Louise I dont know about CBFMs either :shrug:

I agree with Lil, Dee, get a blood test, your chart looks great and your temp has stayed up, so your progesterone is up. This could be it!


----------



## rmsh1

seabean said:


> MommyDream said:
> 
> 
> Ok- 50 Shades gossip: what actor do you guys think should old play Christian Grey in a movie? I think there's talk of Ryan Gosling, but I think he's too boyish... What about Channing Tatum? Hehehe
> 
> You KNOW this will be a movie, and I can't wait to see who would be casted!
> 
> I mentioned this before, but I totally picture Christian Bale as Christian :haha:. But I think he might be too old for the part now? He's so broody!
> View attachment 434485
> 
> 
> Channing Tatum is HOT, but I can't see him in this role. Ryan Gosling would be perfect actually.
> 
> What about Bradly Cooper? Rarrrrrr.
> View attachment 434493
> 
> 
> Enjoy the eye candy! :haha:Click to expand...

I havent read the book yet so I am not sure, but Christian Bale would suit me thanks, or Gerard Butler


----------



## bnporter81

Caroline, sorry you didn't get your BFP this cycle, but I'm so glad you O'd from your dosage :thumbup:Hopefully this new cycle will be it for you, hon. FX'd:flower:

Dee, hopefully AF is NOT on her way and the cramping is just from the little bean snuggling in:thumbup: I guess just wait another day or so and see...you've taken IC, but have you taken a First Response? Might be a little more accurate.:shrug: In any case, I'm wishing you all the best for this TWW:thumbup:

Nat, wow, your temps are looking GREAT! The b complex very well could have lengthened your LP and if that's the case it is probably a bit too early to test positive. Hope this is it for you, hon:hugs: Oh, and to answer your question, I'm still taking the FertilityBlend supplement...had a little bit of EWCM yesterday so that's good, but I know that also doesn't necessarily mean anything either:wacko:Just playing the waiting game:coffee:but also not really feeling very hopeful lately :cry:

Bex, sorry you have to wait longer, but it sounds like you are getting answers and things are moving along:thumbup:And on the bright side you might still get good news during this TWW and not have to worry about any more doctors or tests:winkwink:

Lil, good luck to you on Monday:thumbup:I had heard about them making it a movie a few weeks ago and I can't wait for it:happydance::sex:I don't think it would be really hard to find someone who would be a good Mr. Gray...I actually am wondering who they would get to play Ana. Guess we'll have to wait and see:shrug:

Louise, good luck to during your TWW! It does sounds like your cycles are getting shorter and that's a great thing!:happydance:

Rachel, hope you're having a good time and O. is staying away....for now:winkwink:

Katya, :hugs: to you...I'm glad some progress is being made for you and hopefully it won't be long after you get your provera/clomid mix before you get your BFP:thumbup:

Well, hope I haven't left someone out...hugs everyone:hugs::kiss:


----------



## mrsc81

I think i ovulated the day of either the high reading or yesterdays peak. Today is cd 20, we bd cd 13, 14, 16, 18, 19 and will do tonight and tomorrow, hopefully :winkwink:
Had huge glob of ewcm cd 14 & 18


----------



## rmsh1

It sounds like you are covered anyway Louise. That is why I like to BD every other day throughout my cycle, til I see a temp shift, just so we dont miss it if the OPKSs dont pick anything up and my cm fails. I cant miss it if I BD every other day I hope! Of course that didn't help me last cycle since I didn't ovulate LOL


----------



## cmwilson

Louise - I'm sorry, I wish I could help but it sounds like you covered all your bding bases. :thumbup:

Lil - That's great that you have a follie! :happydance: The 1.2 is that centimeters? I hope you have a nice strong O! Have you done any opks?

Dee - I'm sorry that you are kind of in limbo but your ramps are looking good! They say if your temp stays up for 18 days your chances of pregnancy are really high. I agree with Bethany, have you done a FRER? I say see what tomorrow brings then call the doc. :thumbup:

Bethany - That EWCM sounds promising! I hope it develops into O for you! :hugs: I'm so glad the 150 dose made me O too, I'm just so worried it won't work again. That's the pessimist in me. :dohh:

Nat - Your temps are looking great! :happydance: I'm glad it looks like your Lp is lengthening!

AFM - AF is definitely making herself known. TMI but it is really heavy this time and my cramps were pretty bad yesterday so I don't know if that's a good thing or a bad thing. My temp dropped down to pre-o levels which was a nice surprise, usually it takes like 8 or 9 days to drop down. I called my doc and my scan will be on CD 13 on July 16th. Hopefully I'll be lucky again and they'll find another follie. :thumbup:


----------



## MommyDream

I guess that 1.2 is cm! I never really thought about it! :)


----------



## seabean

Caroline - I think having a true ovulation-induced AF is a lot heavier than the provera cycles. Hopefully it'll be on it's way out soon :) What days are you taking your cookies this cycle?

Yeah limbo blows. Looking at my symptoms, OPKs that were close, etc, I can really only move my ovulation day back by 1 MAYBE 2 days at most. If nothing by tomorrow, then I will call my Dr to get some blood work. I have so many cheapo Wondfos at home that it hurts to spend $15 to buy a test from the store, but I may break down and just do that! Grr.


----------



## Rachel789

Hi everyone! I am on my phone so I can't reply to all.

Nat-your chart looks so good and different from your last cycles I hope this means ur bfp is on its way! I am in Michigan which is where I grew up. I am visiting with my dad and brother and friends.

Dee-i hope it turns out u r pregnant! I would get a blood test.

Afm-this morning I noticed a crazy amount of ewcm so we snuck in a quick bd session :) sorry for T-Mobile but dh said I seemed extra wet we didn't even need the preseed. I wonder if I will o soon. Its CD 9 today and I can't do opossums cuz I'm away. I haven't been able to temp I might try to tomorrow. 

I hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Rachel789

:rofl: my auto correct t changed tmi to T-Mobile. :haha:

Wow and opossums should be opks. :rofl:


----------



## cmwilson

Rachel789 said:


> :rofl: my auto correct t changed tmi to T-Mobile. :haha:
> 
> Wow and opossums should be opks. :rofl:

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## seabean

Rachel789 said:


> :rofl: my auto correct t changed tmi to T-Mobile. :haha:
> 
> Wow and opossums should be opks. :rofl:

Hahahahah, hilarious!!! And Caroline said my ramps are looking good. Auto correct cracks me UP! :haha:


----------



## cmwilson

seabean said:


> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: my auto correct t changed tmi to T-Mobile. :haha:
> 
> Wow and opossums should be opks. :rofl:
> 
> Hahahahah, hilarious!!! And Caroline said my ramps are looking good. Auto correct cracks me UP! :haha:Click to expand...

Yeah I totally meant ramps, your ramps are definitely looking good! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MommyDream

Rachel789 said:


> :rofl: my auto correct t changed tmi to T-Mobile. :haha:
> 
> Wow and opossums should be opks. :rofl:

Lolololol :rofl:


----------



## cmwilson

Ugh so I was watching MTV and it showed a preview of the show Snooki and JWoww and Snooki is pregnant and they were at an ultrasound and the baby was moving and she said, "Ewww." Seriously? Why does someone like that get to be pregnant and I don't? :growlmad: Sorry, rant over.:flower:


----------



## Lisa92881

Caroline that preview made me really angry too!! Like really, ew?! Come on. :nope:


----------



## cmwilson

I know! Who says that?! Awful. :growlmad:


----------



## Diddums

Lol oppossums and Tmobile!!! Haha


----------



## rmsh1

Rachel789 said:


> :rofl: my auto correct t changed tmi to T-Mobile. :haha:
> 
> Wow and opossums should be opks. :rofl:

:rofl:


----------



## seabean

Temp rise again. BFN. Opk was also only like half as dark as the control, so I know its not just faulty ICs. Boobs sore as SH*T. No other symptoms. No sign of AF. I am going to call the Dr to see if I can get a blood test today.


----------



## mrsc81

Hope you get some answers Dee!


----------



## foquita

rachel :rofl: :rofl: oooh I'm totally going to visit your family when I go to detroit on a techno pilgrimage :haha: if they're even anywhere near detroit :rofl: my chart is different this cycle so I'm excited but then my temp dropped slightly this morning so I think it might be the beginning of the end! I'm happy though because I started spotting at 10DPO last cycle and got AF at 11DPO so it's looking to be longer already :)

dee I'm so excited to see the results of your blood test!! what a mystery! :happydance: 

louise I don't know how to cbfm works but maybe you O'd on the first peak or something? I reckon you're in with a great chance with all your EWCM :dance: 

caroline, I think the heavy period is a good thing because it's giving you a proper clean out so to speak! :) I had a really heavy one (in my terms) after my first ovulatory cycle, I think it's healthy :) 

Bethany, any more EWCM? :D fingers crossed it becomes something, I always get patches of it through my cycles but only the ovulatory ones! the rest I don't get any EWCM really so hopefully you're like me and it means you'll O :D I can't remember if it was you who asked but I am defo going to go on BCP, unless the assisted conception woman thinks I shouldn't but even then I'm going to really push it! 

lil, good luck with your hsg today :hugs: 

:hugs: for everyone else :kiss: 

dee I'm so


----------



## rmsh1

Sounds so promising Dee! We all want to know your blood resuls! I hope it is a bfp! there is a woman on another thread I read, her name is preg pilot i think. She did not get a bfp until 25dpo


----------



## MommyDream

Dee - I can't wait for your blood test results!

AFM - HSG done! I am so glad to have that finished! Everything went well and my tubes are clear. It hurt like a mother for about 5 seconds, and I totally yelled out. It caught me by surprise even though I knew it might hurt! 

It was cool because the liquid going through my tubes was visible on the screen. I didn't expect to see anything so I was pumped to see things working.


----------



## rmsh1

Yay for clear tubes Lil!


----------



## seabean

Clear tubes! :happydance: That procedure sounds zero fun, you are so brave! Box checked!

I emailed my nurse practitioner and hope she gets back to me shortly and I can get bloods taken today! Otherwise I would have to wait until Monday. 

There are so many stories online of women getting their BFPs way later, but I feel like most of them must have just ovulated late and had a one-off cycle. I have seen barely any stories among women who actually chart, and KNOW their O date and that they are in fact late. It kind of worries me. What if it's ectopic or something? How would I know? :sad1:


----------



## rmsh1

Even ectopic pump out HCG though dont they? So you would still get a bfp? I dont really know, but I do hope you are preggo, and your temps are still so high


----------



## foquita

seabean I really don't want to say this but I have to...I don't understand how you can't be pregnant, I really think you must be! your temp has just climbed again, your chart CLEARLY shows ovulation, it's not ambiguous at all IMO, and you're late! I'm so fucking excited for you! :D 

you can punch me if I'm wrong, I hate saying things like that in case I get someone's hopes up but I can't help it :rofl:


----------



## foquita

and lil I'm so over the moon that you've had your hsg and everything is fine, another box ticked!! :D I have a good feeling about this cycle for you because its after the HSG! you can punch me if I'm wrong too :haha:


----------



## Rachel789

Nat- we are in a suburb of detroit. I was born and raised here I moved to fla when I was 20. Most of detroit is pretty bad it is usually in the top 3 every year for the most homicides in the us.

Your chart is looking really good. That is a good sign too that ur not spotting.

Lil- I am happy to hear the hsg went well. Now should be nice and fertile!

Dee-your chart looks really good. I think I read that if u have 18 higher temps it almost always means your pregnant. I hope this is it for u. Do u think its possible you o'ed closer to cd24? I hope u can get a blood test done today. Will u ask them to check progesterone too?

I was able to take my temp today and still low so no o yet, im happy about that. I will have to watch and see if ewcm is still around today. We are on our way to northern michigan we rented a lake house with friends for the weekend up by lake michigan. I probably wont temp cuz I will be drinking this weekend. The car ride up there is almost 4 hours so its giving me a chance to keep up with everyone :)


----------



## foquita

rach I want to go to this: 

https://www.movement.us/

it's my dream to go, detroit is the home of techno and most of the music I listen to comes from there :) I've wanted to go for years but it's sooo expensive to get to the US for me! :( 

glad you havent ovulated yet :) I can't believe I'm saying that :haha:


----------



## seabean

Rachel - Have so much fun up at the lake!! Thank goodness you didn't pop your eggs early this cycle! I agree, while Detroit probably has some super nice parts, it's mostly 'hood! 
Nat - what on earth is this "techno pilgrimage" hahah?? Is Detroit really known for Techno!? I think more of Eminem or classic rock :haha:

RMSH - I hope it's not a tubal...I think you might be right in that I would also pick up something on my HPTs if it was 

I hope you are all right about temps = preggers, but it's hard to get my hopes up with a garbage can full of stark white BFNs! I saw a faint faint BFP before in November when I had my CP, and my blood levels that same day were 8, so I am pretty sure I'm not one of those freak stories where a women never gets a BFP her whole pregnancy b/c she can't metabolize it in her urine or something :wacko:

I don't think I could have O'd on CD24, b/c my tatas and nipples were already painfully sore by then...I've tried all I can to adjust O date, but I'm certain it's right there on CD19.


----------



## Rachel789

Nat I didn't even realize until I looked at the link that I went to that festival a long time ago I think I was 18 or 19. It was pretty crazy but good times!


----------



## foquita

dee every time you say tatas I lol :rofl: 

YES it's really famous for techno! techno pretty much came from detroit, pretty much all of the music I listen to comes from detroit :) 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Detroit_techno#section_1


----------



## Rachel789

Dee-if ur blobs were already sore then I agree it had to be cd19. I hope u get answers soon. How quick do they normally respond via email? What about calling?

Detroit is also know for motown music...

Its funny saying I am happy I didn't o yet :haha:


----------



## Rachel789

Auto correct at its best again. Boobs. Not blobs :rofl:


----------



## seabean

Tatas is the technical term :haha:

Autocorrect strikes again!:rofl:

Well I guess you learn something new every day! Detroit and techno...who knew! I totally forgot about Motown - definitely Detroit-grown!


----------



## rmsh1

Rachel789 said:


> Auto correct at its best again. Boobs. Not blobs :rofl:

:haha:


----------



## seabean

Christian Grey was born in Detroit. Just sayin'.


----------



## foquita

here's a detroit techno classic, you'll have heard it sampled in things :) 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=qiCEGXGm-z0

blobs :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Rachel789

Dh and I were listening to the music you posted. He didn't know about the detroit techno. He is originally from philly. 

I read in that wiki. Article the first year of that music fest was 2000 that's the year I graduated high school. I think I went that year or maybe 2001. So I may have went to the first one!


----------



## foquita

so, so jealous rachel! :) it's one of the biggest techno events in the world, maybe even the biggest :)


----------



## seabean

I think I would scare off my office mates if I clicked on your link Nat, but I will when I get home! We have some bumpin' Mozart on right now.

I am getting my blood drawn soon! I am just down the street from a lab, so I can go any time today, but won't get results until MONDAY :( So it seems a little pointless, b/c I imagine I will have either AF or some sort of BFP by then, but oh well.


----------



## Rachel789

Aww that sucks you have to wait till monday :(

Nat when u make it to the fest let me know I usually come here every summer maybe I could meet u there!


----------



## MommyDream

Blobs, boobs, tatas... LOL

Rachel - Have a great time!

Thanks for all the love after the HSG ladies... I was really scared out of my mind of that test for no real reason..!!


----------



## cmwilson

Dee - Ahhh! Your "ramps" are looking so good! I just can't think of another explanation besides you're pregnant! I'm not trying to get your hopes up but I can't see any other explanation. :happydance:

Bex - Your "ramps" are looking great too! Any symptoms yet? :happydance:

Lil - I'm glad your HSG went well and your tubes are clear. Now they are fresh and clean and ready for baby. I really am optimistic about this cycle for you! :thumbup:

Nat - Your temps are looking great and I'm so glad that you aren't spotting yet. That is a wonderful sign! :thumbup:

Rachel - I'm glad you are having a great time on vacation and that O is holding off for a bit! :happydance:

Nothing new here. AF is still here but not as heavy as the last two days. I take my first Clomid 150 again tonight. Hopefully it works again. :thumbup:


----------



## bnporter81

LOL, I was cracking up over the "T-mobile, blobs, and opossums"!:haha::haha:

Wow, sounds like a lot going on!

Dee, I hope you get good results on Monday and that AF doesn't show before then! FX'd for you, hon.

Nat, I always seem to ovulate and then get AF...it's just always reallllly late into my cycle.:dohh: I haven't had any breakthrough bleeding or anything other than when I ovulate during a cycle since I've been temping. I'm sure I will O. at some point, just hope it's sooner rather than later:thumbup:My temp has been on the low side for the past couple of days so I'm hoping that's good, too:thumbup:And that's GREAT news about your LP:happydance:I need to start some b complex, I think. Mine is usually 12 days and I guess that's okay, but it would make me feel better if it was a day or 2 longer.

Caroline, sorry for TMobile:haha:but my AFs are always really heavy like that and I know I've ovulated before AF comes. I've never had a provera induced AF, but I think an AF being heavy like that just cleans everything out and that's a good thing:thumbup:

Lil, YAY for clear tubes! That must set your mind at ease:thumbup::happydance:

Rachel, glad you got in a BD session just in case:winkwink:Looks like it might be another early O. for you but I hope I'm wrong. Maybe you should try to get a hold of an opossum and pee on one:haha::winkwink:Just kidding...but I hope your O. and timing works out well for you this cycle!:hugs:

Bex, your chart is looking good:thumbup:It must make you feel more relaxed to know that you O'd!

Well, I'm having a brain fart and i can't think what else I was going to say. Oh well, sorry...hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## mrsc81

Great news about the HSG Lil :happydance:

Dee - Were counting on you for a long awaited bfp in here :thumbup:

Have a great weekend ladies :hugs:


----------



## rmsh1

Step away from the Opossum! Do NOT pee on it :haha:

Please do not get too excited about my ramps. Let's play a "pick the temp game"
I normally temp between 5.30 and 6am. If i wake earlier, I just wait til 5.30am
So - 
1. 5.15am - temp was 36.82, but I had been awake and laying there about 45 minutes
2. 5.30am - temp was 36.69, awake for an hour, just laying there
3. 7.30am - temp was 37.17 after a great one and half hours sleep, all snuggled in my blankets.

Which temp would you choose?


----------



## rmsh1

Caroline, I am determing not to symptom spot this cycle. I am not feeling anything I dont feel any other time, no excess of cm, no abnormal cramping or anything. Normally I write down every little niggle I experience in the TWW, this time I am writing nothing, to try to be more chilled out. 

Bethany, yes I am so glad to have ovulated, and am so much more relaxed. All my worries will come back if AF shows, so I am just enjoyng this TWW. I really hate waiting to O, as I am sure you feel the same. It does feel like all of us with long cycles get the short end of the stick, with less chances to conceive. I do not 100% believe my "dip" today, and was soooo tempted to out my 7.30am temp in, it was so close to yesterdays 5.30am ramp :haha:

Oh and we finally got the to doc for the paperwork to get OH's SA done. We just have to go in whenever we want, so long as the sample arrives within a hour of being taken. I hope we can go next week, but will see how busy OH is at work


----------



## seabean

I say the first temp. Sometimes if I go back to sleep and temp later, it will always be higher. Although taken too early tends to be lower. Tough call. You could always adjust later if it really seems out of place, but I don't think it should throw it off too much.


----------



## rmsh1

I am leaving it where it is for now, but it makes it look like I had a dip, which I dont think is real. I should really just stop ramping but I cant resist


----------



## raventtc

MommyDream said:


> Ok- 50 Shades gossip: what actor do you guys think should old play Christian Grey in a movie? I think there's talk of Ryan Gosling, but I think he's too boyish... What about Channing Tatum? Hehehe

Christian Bale or Chris Pine what about Mark Wahlberg


----------



## seabean

Had the tiniest patch of brown spotting last night, and temp drop today, so I think It's safe to say the witch is coming. I am still completely baffled by this long LP. I read that hcg is what keeps your corpus luteum producing progesterone in the tww, otherwise it does out and AF comes. So maybe I just had a super over zealous ovulation that was able to keep going longer than normal? Who knows...but I hope all tww aren't this long!!

Come on AF!

Marky mark...HOT.


----------



## mrsc81

I am totally exhausted, does anyone else feel like that after ovulation?


----------



## mrsc81

Arrrghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh An old school friend just announced shes pregnant on facebook and it was a 'surprise' :growlmad:


----------



## bnporter81

Louise, sorry to hear about your friend on FB:hugs:I know it's always so frustrating and depressing to hear about stuff like that:flower:

Well, I had a huge, nearly 1 degree temp rise this morning, but unfortunately I'm not getting excited over it yet because I went to bed realllllly late and got up 4.5 hours later:wacko:I took an OPK yesterday and it was getting pretty dark, but not quite positive yet...I've also had some watery/EWCM for the last few days so I guess I'll just have to wait and see what the next few days bring. I just wish I could get excited over today's temp!:brat::dohh:DH and I BD'd Saturday afternoon and then this morning so if I did O. then maybe my chances will be decent:thumbup:

Dee, sorry for your big temp. drop today...at least you did O. this cycle and maybe that means your body is getting back on track:happydance:

Nat and Bex, how is your TWW going?

Rachel, have you been temping so you know when/if you've O'd yet?

Katya and Raven, how are you girls doing? Raven, I may have asked this before and I apologize if I have, but what's your name, hon?:flower:

Lil, when do you go back or them to check the follies again?

Caroline, how are you doing? Have you started taking your cookie yet?:flower:

Hope everyone has a great week and I'll talk to everyone later:hugs:


----------



## MommyDream

Bethany - I hope that temp rise is O!! Good luck - I think you're due.. you've waited so long!

Louise - ughh.. I hate those facebook announcements... grrr

Dee - sorry about the temp drop... if AF shows, your LP had lengthened, right? Are you going to check with the doc about that?

AFM - I went to the doc this morning and my follie is 1.8. They want to wait until tomorrow to give me the trigger shot but the doctor said my LH has been running high on it's own so I should BD tonight for sure!


----------



## seabean

Mrsc - exhaustion is a big pregnancy symptom! ;) What DPO are you?

Bethany - Hopefully this temp rise is for realsies! :)

Sorry I couldn't turn my hellishly long TWW into a BFP for you all, but like Bethany said, I'm so excited that I actually ovulated for the first time since we have been TTC! I was starting to question whether I had even ovulated at all, with all those BFNs! I really hope this next cycle is the same way - the only difference is, hubby and I will actually be in the same state and able to BD like rabbits around O-time! :happydance:

Meanwhile, this is by far the heaviest 1st day of AF EVER for me...I guess that's to be expected w/ the extra long LP building up so much lining. The Dr's office just called to say the blood test was negative...so I'm super relieve it wasn't another chemical. No idea what the hold up with AF was though!


----------



## seabean

mrsc81 said:


> Arrrghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh An old school friend just announced shes pregnant on facebook and it was a 'surprise' :growlmad:

I just had a friend send out a big group email this morning, along with a super cute photo of them happily announcing the due date...everyone keep's "replying all" and this is now a huge email chain about who's next to get knocked up, which kid's shows are the best, and where we should all live to raise our children together...seriously, it's up to 22 emails. ARGH is right!


----------



## seabean

MommyDream said:


> Bethany - I hope that temp rise is O!! Good luck - I think you're due.. you've waited so long!
> 
> Louise - ughh.. I hate those facebook announcements... grrr
> 
> Dee - sorry about the temp drop... if AF shows, your LP had lengthened, right? Are you going to check with the doc about that?
> 
> AFM - I went to the doc this morning and my follie is 1.8. They want to wait until tomorrow to give me the trigger shot but the doctor said my LH has been running high on it's own so I should BD tonight for sure!

I don't know if it's that big of a deal? I think if it is normal again this month, then maybe it was just a fluke one-off thing. If it's super long again this month, then I guess I can bring it up. From what I read online though, there doesn't seem to be a concern w/ long LPs, except heavier periods and more waiting each month. It's shorter LPs that seem to be an issue sometimes. :shrug:


----------



## rmsh1

Sorry Dee, we were all so excited with your chart too :hugs:

Nothing new from me, TWW is just ticking along, no obvious symptoms like spotting or anything. If only I would get something like that! I am still enjoying not having to worry about ovulating for another week or so :D


----------



## seabean

Nat - I see that the wicked witch got you too. Are you ok?? Is this going to be your first round back on BCP or are you giving it one more go?? Your LP looks like it was a tad longer this time around, that's a good thing!


----------



## cmwilson

Dee - Sorry AF got you. :hugs: But it is positive that you O'd on your own. This cycle you can BD like crazy and get your BFP! 

Louise - I felt really tired after O. Maybe it's the increase in progesterone?:shrug: I'm sorry about the friend on facebook. It breaks my heart just a little bit everytime one of my old classmates posts pictures of their newborn or posts their pregnancy announcement. :cry:

Bethany - That is a huge temp spike! Hope this means you finally O'd! :thumbup:

Lil - Great news about the nice follie! Hope you are bding like rabbits!! :bunny:

Bex - I'm glad you are relaxing during your TWW! :thumbup:I hope if I get to be in another TWW I'll be more relaxed! 

Rachel - I hope you had a great vacation! I bet you are looking forward to your scan tomorrow and I bet you have a nice juicy follie waiting for you! :happydance:

AFM - I take my fourth Clomid tonight. I haven't had any side effects yet so I hope that's not a bad sign. I'm not going to worry about it though. :thumbup: I have my scan next Monday so let's hope they see something again.


----------



## mrsc81

Yeah i think it is the increase in progesterone, im pretty sure i didnt ovulate last cycle as i didnt get the extreme exhaustion which follows and i believe i lacked sore bbs! Was just curious if anyone else had that :flower:

Bethany - Really hope you ovulate soon, it sucks spending our lives waiting!

Lil - Great news on the follie, get popping!

Dee - Sorry AF has arrived

Bex - How many dpo are you?

Caroline - Hope monday comes round quick for you! 


Im 5/6 dpo and i have really sore bbs! Im getting my day 21 bloods done tomorrow :thumbup:
My heart sank earlier, i had a msg come through to my phone saying my good friend would like to officially announce.. I thought oh no please dont do this to me! I couldnt get on the facebook app so quickly went online, thankfully it was a date set for the wedding! It sounds harsh.. but i cant deal with anymore pregnancy announcements on facebook at the moment. 
Im not a religious person at all, far, far from it, but i was even praying this morning for a bfp.


----------



## Rachel789

Hey everyone I'm back! It was so nice to get away and not think about TTC as much as I do when I am home :) I had ewcm again today and we have been BD'ing most days so no matter what I should be well covered. I am hoping I O in the next couple days. My scan is tomorrow afternoon, I am looking forward to it and really hope they see two good follies this time but I would be very happy with one as well, I always get a little nervous before the scan that there won't be any good ones :( Also I have my RE appt coming up on Thursday which I am really looking forward to :thumbup:

Bethany-Yes I have temped a couple times while I was away and my temp was still low this morning so no O just yet! I really hope that temp rise means you o'ed, hopefully you have a few more high temps in the next few days to confirm it.

Louise-your symptoms already sound promising! :happydance:

Caroline-I hope they see a nice big follie or two at your scan Monday :)

Bex-That is good that you can finally relax, hopefully you get your BFP and won't have to worry about O again!

Dee- :hugs: sorry AF showed, but very good news you o'ed, it is only a matter of time now :)

Lil-I hope the hsg made you extra fertile and you catch the egg this time :happydance:

Raven and Katya I hope you are both doing well :flower:

Nat-Sorry AF showed, I hope you are doing ok :(


----------



## rmsh1

I am either 9 or 10 dpo today, FF changed my O day from CD25 to CD26, so I think either could have been right

I am sure you will have some ripe follicles Rachel :)

Louise, I dont ever get sore boobs. I get sensitive nipples for two days just after O, but that is it. So if I ever do get sore boobs, I am sure it will be a sign of a bfp!


----------



## foquita

thanks :hugs: I'm fine, just really fed up :( I'm really depressed right now about life in general, although really I don't have anything to be depressed about. I'm starting to think if I even want kids, if they're even worth this? I think we are made to feel like we're not real women if we don't have kids but I'm sure I could still feel fulfilled in life if I put the wanting to have kids feeling in a box and put it away. also I have started to mentally take note of things I'm glad about like this morning some shit kids program was on tv in work and I thought 'I'll never have to watch that :smug:' and i felt great! it was like a self-pitying great though :haha: I know people do this for longer than me but I don't want to, I want a life where I don't feel like I'm missing something! I don't want to spend any longer TTC to be honest and I don't really know when to stop, on thinking about it I really don't think I could go ahead with IVF so I can only go to a certain point anyway. 

sorry for the rant :haha: 

I took vitamin B complex and my LP lengthened by 1-2 days :D I'll be going on BCP this cycle hopefully :happydance: 

louise, I was tired after O on my first anovulatory cycle but it's one of the main pregnancy symptoms too! so if you're tired out of the ordinary it could be a symptom :happydance:

dee, sorry the witch got you :hugs: but I think it's so amazing that you O'd on your own, I wonder what caused your body to kick start? :) fingers crossed for another O :ninja: 

Rachel, welcome back! how was your holiday? :) good luck with your scan today, I hope there's a big juicy follie ready to pop it like its hot! :) 

bethany, how's your cycle going? any more EWCM? :) 

Caroline, I've got everything crossed for you, even my legs! you'll be doing an IUI again won't you? :) 

bex, two cycles ago I had REALLY sore boobs from 1 or 2DPO to 9DPO and I didn't get a bfp and I haven't had sore boobs any other time :wacko: our bodies just do what they like! 

Katya how are you doing? :hugs: 

lil I think your follie will be 2.0 today and it'll be just about ready to blow :wohoo:


----------



## mrsc81

Nat - In the past ive had the thoughts you are describing, i think its a natural instinct to want to run away from anything that causes us hurt/pain. Thats why i gave up ttc 2 seperate times in the past, even though i wasnt ttc for long. This time though im totally sure its something i want and now im 31 i dont feel time is on my side anymore, for you it is :hugs:
Maybe you will feel different after your fertility appt, a fresh positive outlook, with new possibilites :flower:

Bex - I had sore nipples after ov for about 2 days but now just sore bbs, its nothing unusual for me though and i really believe when we get our bfp we will feel same/similar as we always have in tww. Every now and then something different happens but still doesnt mean anything :nope:

Rachel - Good luck with your scan :hugs:


Im up early this morning, got to catch the bus to town at 9.30am and walk to hospital to get my blood test, then into town for some retail therapy :thumbup:
Have a good day girls :hugs:


----------



## MommyDream

Caroline - yay for the last clomid pill tonight! I'm excited to hear on Monday if they find some wee follies :)

Louise - Have fun with your retail therapy.. I hope those symptoms materialize for you!!

Rachel - can't wait to hear about your scan tomorrow!

Nat - :hugs: it's hard not to feel down... we have to try to celebrate the little successes we've been having though. (And the fact that we don't have to watch bratty kids... hahahah) The vitamin B lengthening your LP is amazing!

My follicle was 1.9 - I have to go back tomorrow for the trigger!


----------



## seabean

rmsh1 said:


> I am either 9 or 10 dpo today, FF changed my O day from CD25 to CD26, so I think either could have been right
> 
> I am sure you will have some ripe follicles Rachel :)
> 
> Louise, I dont ever get sore boobs. I get sensitive nipples for two days just after O, but that is it. So if I ever do get sore boobs, I am sure it will be a sign of a bfp!

Hmm, it could be CD25 based on temps, but 26 given your OPKs and CM. Your coverline looks really high for some reason? Or is it just me?

Be glad you do not get sore boobs - they were the worst I've ever had last cycle and not fun at all :( 

Wouldn't it be great though to get all the usual pregnancy symptoms for just like a WEEK, so we could get excited and know we were about to get a BFP! But then have them all disappear so we could have one of those "amazing symptom-free first trimesters"? :haha:


----------



## seabean

Natalie - So sorry you are down lately. We all get that way now and then, I think it's definitely a natural reaction. If it's getting you down bad for this long though, then it might seriously be worth putting on hold...but know that nothing has to be a permanent decision! You can try again later if you feel up to it, or not, if you don't. It really is up to you and your hubby, and you shouldn't feel pressured to throw in the towel or to keep trying and run yourself into the ground. Summer is a great time to take a break if you want to, and just enjoy yourself...especially if you have school to look forward to! Don't think of it as giving up...it's just life taking a different path for a little or even a long while.:hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

Nat- :hugs: I know exactly how you are feeling. I do the same thing and think of reasons why it would be nice not to have kids just in case we can't conceive. I can't keep going on like this much longer either. DH and I decided that if after 6 cycles of working with the RE if I can't get pregnant still we will take a break for a couple years. I won't prevent it from happening but I will stop worrying about it and live my life and then if by time I am 33-34 I still am not pregnant and really want it we may consider IVF. Taking a break is a good thing if it is stressing you out and affecting your life.


----------



## Rachel789

I will be getting my scan in a few hours. I hope it goes well! I had a lot of cramping last night and had a lot of ewcm so I wonder if it is possible I even already o'ed last night :shrug: I guess I have to wait and see :)


----------



## seabean

Rachel789 said:


> I will be getting my scan in a few hours. I hope it goes well! I had a lot of cramping last night and had a lot of ewcm so I wonder if it is possible I even already o'ed last night :shrug: I guess I have to wait and see :)

Your temp did go up a bit this AM, so it is possible that you already O'd! They can tell that you did, right? Either way, sounds so promising! This HAS to be your cycle! :happydance:


----------



## rmsh1

seabean said:


> rmsh1 said:
> 
> 
> I am either 9 or 10 dpo today, FF changed my O day from CD25 to CD26, so I think either could have been right
> 
> I am sure you will have some ripe follicles Rachel :)
> 
> Louise, I dont ever get sore boobs. I get sensitive nipples for two days just after O, but that is it. So if I ever do get sore boobs, I am sure it will be a sign of a bfp!
> 
> Hmm, it could be CD25 based on temps, but 26 given your OPKs and CM. Your coverline looks really high for some reason? Or is it just me?
> 
> Be glad you do not get sore boobs - they were the worst I've ever had last cycle and not fun at all :(
> 
> Wouldn't it be great though to get all the usual pregnancy symptoms for just like a WEEK, so we could get excited and know we were about to get a BFP! But then have them all disappear so we could have one of those "amazing symptom-free first trimesters"? :haha:Click to expand...


I know FF, changed its mind about my O day. The cover line is REALLY high! It is cos of the fall back I think, if it had stayed high on CD28, my cross hairs stay at CD25, so i have no clue. Hope my blood progesterone levels were ok, as it could have been 9dpo if I did O on CD25 :wacko:

Yes please, I want the symptoms to tell me I am pregnant but maybe not morning sickness! LOL but then I will take it all just to be pregnant


----------



## Rachel789

Well I just came back from my scan, and I saw a different dr. today and I asked her to tell me what the thickness of my lining was and it was onnly 3.4 mm :cry: She claimed that it doesnt matter at this point and it will continue to thicken after I O and that is when you get an accurate reading on it and that it is fine for this point in my cycle but EVERYTHING I read says the lining really doesnt thicken much more after O and at this point in my cycle it should be at least 8 mm and anything under that would mean pregnancy chances are extremely slim. So it looks like I will have about zero chance this cycle, I am soooooooo upset. I knew my lining was way too thin because my AFs are always way too light. The dr. says that doesnt mean anything, I really don't trust that though.

They found a 13mm follie in my right ovary and 15 mm in the left. Last cycle on CD 13 when my usual dr found a 14 mm follie she was pleased with it and said I would O within a few days and if AF showed I could stay on 100 mg. This dr. had a completely different and negative view on my follie size today. She said I wasn't responding well enough and I should be upped to 150 mg next cycle :wacko: She said there is a "chance" I will O and could get pregnant but she didn't sound optimistic. How the hell does she say that when last cycle I had a 14 mm and my dr. was happy with it? I am dumbfounded as to how their views are SO different. I am so sick of this office and my RE appt on Thursday can't come soon enough. I feel they are COMPLETLY incompatent when it comes to fertility and I am so upset that my time was wasted I should have just gone straight to an RE. :growlmad: 

Any ideas as to what I could do to thicken my lining over the next 3-4 days?? I will speak with the RE on Thursday about this and hopefullly he will give me a scan while I am there.


----------



## seabean

Rachel - I think you will definitely O with those follies! You did last cycle! I don't know a whole lot about lining, but I have read quite a bit that the luteul phase is when it really gets the thickest b/c of the progesterone. So if you haven't even ovulated yet, of course it's going to be thinner. Taking the suppositories that Caroline took after O might help - is that something you can ask about on Thursday? Implantation doesn't even happen for a week or more after O, so there is still so much more time to thicken prior to implantation. I think it's too early to stress - try to get re-measured at 7DPO or something! And yes, Drs having different views is really really annoying! :growl:


----------



## Rachel789

I read a couple of answers an RE gave people asking questions about thin linings on fertilities.com

"Lining appears to thin at that time CD9, with an IUI done CD12, the triple line is excellent but worried about thickness, as if not >7mm, pregnancy rates can be diminished...a side effect of clomid may be to not thicken the lining, and the lining is only good upto the point where the IUI was done

Hang in there Caryn, and talk to your doc about other possible alternatives to Clomid, such as letrozole or Tamoxifen if you desire pills"

"Hi Mollie,

Progesterone won't necessarily increase one's lining, as it is usually the Estrogen before ovulation occurs that thickens the lining...Nothing can be done for this cycle, and if not pregnant, may consider trying another med besides clomid, such as tamoxifen or letrozole.."

So based on that I am out of luck for this cycle :(


----------



## rmsh1

:hugs: Rachel

Dont go thinking you are out just yet though, you haven't ovulated yet, you have some great follices growing, and your lining really may get thicker. Just BD as you would and you really never know. I hope your lining gets thicker. I too had read that your lining does in deed get thicker after ovulation, but I know it might be wrong


----------



## Rachel789

I am just feeling really down about this cycle. And I am nervous I won't o in time (DH leaves on Friday for 5 days). I heard baby asprin can help thicken the lining but you should start it when you get AF i wonder if its worth it for me to pick some up and take it for the next 4-5 days?

I just feel like if an RE says its too thin I should believe it. I am interested to see what my RE says on Thursday. I am so thankful I have that appt coming up and can finally speak with someone educated on infertility.


----------



## mrsc81

Rachel - sorry your appt didnt go as well as you had hoped, stay positive and dont count yourself out yet, miracles can happen :hugs:


----------



## MommyDream

Rachel789 said:


> Well I just came back from my scan, and I saw a different dr. today and I asked her to tell me what the thickness of my lining was and it was onnly 3.4 mm :cry: She claimed that it doesnt matter at this point and it will continue to thicken after I O and that is when you get an accurate reading on it and that it is fine for this point in my cycle but EVERYTHING I read says the lining really doesnt thicken much more after O and at this point in my cycle it should be at least 8 mm and anything under that would mean pregnancy chances are extremely slim. So it looks like I will have about zero chance this cycle, I am soooooooo upset. I knew my lining was way too thin because my AFs are always way too light. The dr. says that doesnt mean anything, I really don't trust that though.
> 
> They found a 13mm follie in my right ovary and 15 mm in the left. Last cycle on CD 13 when my usual dr found a 14 mm follie she was pleased with it and said I would O within a few days and if AF showed I could stay on 100 mg. This dr. had a completely different and negative view on my follie size today. She said I wasn't responding well enough and I should be upped to 150 mg next cycle :wacko: She said there is a "chance" I will O and could get pregnant but she didn't sound optimistic. How the hell does she say that when last cycle I had a 14 mm and my dr. was happy with it? I am dumbfounded as to how their views are SO different. I am so sick of this office and my RE appt on Thursday can't come soon enough. I feel they are COMPLETLY incompatent when it comes to fertility and I am so upset that my time was wasted I should have just gone straight to an RE. .

Rachel, with respect to the follie size... Mine was 12mm on CD 12 and the doc was ok with it because I usually o later - CD 16 or 17. Aren't you the same? Follies grow 1-3mm a day! I think you're still in this AND you have two follies, so an even better chance...

I don't know about the lining part though. I've heard clomid can thin the lining. I was concerned about mine but the doc said it was ok. I will ask the thickness tomorrow!


----------



## Rachel789

Thanks ladies! I am not too worried about my follie size as it was about this size last cycle and I o'ed 4 days later. I just hope I would O Friday since DH leaves then but I guess if Saturday is O day I should still be covered if we BD wed-friday.

My bigger concern is this whole thin lining business. I wonder how fast the lining grows since it grows until I O, I wonder if it will get thick enough in the next 4 days?


----------



## MommyDream

I don't know about the lining but now I'm curious! I'm going to ask tomorrow :)


----------



## Rachel789

Let me know what your dr says, I like to hear different drs perspectives on it!


----------



## bnporter81

Rachel, here's a couple of things I found...eat pineapple and some brazil nuts like they're goin' out of style:thumbup:


Pineapple - Contains bromelain which can act as a blood thinner, that can increase blood flow to the uterus. Bromelain is found in fresh pineapple, specifically in the core. Pineapple also contains selenium that helps to thicken the uterine lining and promote a healthy womb lining which aids with implantation. 

Brazil nuts -- A top source of selenium, a vitamin that helps keep sperm cells healthy while also helping sperm motility and quality. Brazil nuts are also a good source of vitamin E, an antioxidant that helps protect sperm cells against free-radical damage. Brazil nuts also help with implantation and to thicken the uterus lining.


----------



## bnporter81

Rachel, wishing you lots of luck this cycle...this cycle could still be a successful one for you. Try not to let the doctor get to you. Hopefully your RE will be more helpful:hugs:

Nat, I'm sorry you're down. Maybe while you're on the BC you can take a little bit of a break and you'll feel more renewed and refreshed afterwards:thumbup: Lots of :hugs: to you, hon. I'm feeling a bit down myself today...of course my spike yesterday was just a fluke:dohh:Back down to my typical (here lately) 97.3. I'm trying to stay a little positive because I do think it's a good sign that my temp(with the exception of yesterday) has been so consistent since I started the Fertility Blend:thumbup:Hopefully I'll O.sometime soon:wacko:

Lil,YAY for your trigger shot!:happydance:

Sorry to make it so quick, girls, but I have to make DH's lunch for work and wake him up....hope you're all doing well:flower:


----------



## raventtc

Rachel stay positive!!!

afm - i am taking a relaxed apporach this month i guess since i haven't been temping as often, i am trying to not stress out this month and just go with the flow. I did have some spotting this am when i wiped mixd in with cm.


----------



## cmwilson

Nat - I'm so sorry you are feeling down. :hugs: I feel like that a lot too. I keep trying to think of what it was like before TTC. What did I think about? I've been so immersed in TTC I worry about what I might be missing while I'm so stressed. It's so hard not to obsess but how do you get your mind off of it? I don't have the answer but maybe you taking a bcp break will help. :hugs: On the bright side your appointment is tomorrow. I hope you have a great experience. :happydance: Good luck!

Bethany - Sorry that your temp was a fluke but it's nice that at least your temps are more consistent. Hopefully O will be here soon! :thumbup:

Rachel - I'm sorry you are so disappointed about your appointment. :hugs: I'm glad you aren't worried about the follies cause those sound great. And two! That's great, more targets. I'm sorry about your lining but you still have some time to eat the pineapple and Brazil nuts and build it up some more before O. Plus you have your RE appointment and hopefully they will give you the answers to all your questions. :hugs:

AFM - I took my last Clomid tonight. I usually take my Clomid at 8 pm but I forgot last night and I woke up at 3 in the morning and took it. Do you think I've just messed everything up for myself? I can't believe I forgot. :dohh: I hope this doesn't ruin my chance for an egg. :nope:


----------



## MommyDream

Bethany - sorry about the fluke temperature... I hope you o soon and the fertility blend is helping. 

Raven - glad you're having a relaxed cycle! That is the best way to be!

Caroline - I don't think taking one pill a bit late will matter... FX!


----------



## Rachel789

Caroline-I doubt taking it a little later will affect anything, I wouldnt worry about that :)

I got a copy of my med records while at the office yesterday because I need them for my RE appt tomorrow. I was looking at the notes for my previous scans which we done around cd 14 and my first clomid cycle my lining was 8.4 mm, 2nd cycle 4.4 and now this one 3.4 so it appears the clomid is screwing up my lining :growlmad: Unless there are supplements I can take while on clomid to thicken it, it looks like I will have to stop clomid :(


----------



## MommyDream

Rachel - I asked about lining this morning! My doctor said it continually builds up until you ovulate - so maybe yours will too! Did you try the pineapple or brazil nuts? My lining was 7.6mm on CD 12 and now it's 11mm on CD 18 (was the same on CD 17 too). good luck with your RE appt.

Anyway, my good news is that my follie is now 2.1 and I got the HCG trigger shot this morning. We have to BD the next three days! DH is getting really tired of BD'ing on a schedule. I welcome all ideas to spruce it up... LOL!


----------



## seabean

Rachel - have you heard anything about letrozole/Femara? I think it's an alternative to clomid, but I don't know what it's effects on the lining are...maybe something to look into or ask your RE about. I know in general it's supposed to have less side-effects, so maybe that's one of them.

MD - poor hubby can suck it up and BD for a few more days! :) I hope you catch an egg!

Caroline - I think you are fine by taking your pill a few hours late. Don't worry!


----------



## Rachel789

MommyDream said:


> Rachel - I asked about lining this morning! My doctor said it continually builds up until you ovulate - so maybe yours will too! Did you try the pineapple or brazil nuts? My lining was 7.6mm on CD 12 and now it's 11mm on CD 18 (was the same on CD 17 too). good luck with your RE appt.
> 
> Anyway, my good news is that my follie is now 2.1 and I got the HCG trigger shot this morning. We have to BD the next three days! DH is getting really tired of BD'ing on a schedule. I welcome all ideas to spruce it up... LOL!

Thanks for the info! But you can see in comparison on CD 12 yours was already 7.6 mine on CD 14 was 3.4 mm :( So it appears mine is really thin. I am going to the store in a couple hours and will pick up one or both of those items, I am willing to try anything. I am just not feeling like there is much hope for this cycle and it might be too little too late, I will see what the RE says tomorrow.


----------



## Rachel789

Dee-I have heard it doesnt thin out the lining like clomid so I will ask about it. The only downfall is I hear it is REALLY expensive and my insurance doesnt cover any infertility. I already pay $60 for the clomid :dohh:


----------



## bnporter81

Rachel, so sorry about the Clomid...I hope you don't have to go off of it!:hugs:

Nothing new on my end to report. Hope everyone has a great day:thumbup:


----------



## raventtc

hi everyone! :wave:

rachel do you have a list of questions wrote down for the RE, hope they can help you and it won't cost too much $$

MD- try something from 50 Shades of Gray...or just do something to shock and surprise him 

afm- got a terrible backache today, and feel like a headache is coming on...i am going to go and take a nap now


----------



## Rachel789

Raven thanks for saying that because you just reminded me I need to work on a list of questions tonight with DH for my appt!


----------



## cmwilson

Good luck at your appointment Rachel! I can't wait to hear how it goes! :thumbup:


----------



## rmsh1

Yes, good luck Rachel!


----------



## foquita

good luck at your appointment today rach, looking forward to an update :) 

Caroline I don't think it'll matter that you took it a few hours late, it's still going to work :happydance: 

we had our first appointment with assisted conception yesterday, it was awful :( davie only has 8 million sperm and only 28% motility :( so they said our only option is ICSI and the waiting list is two years long :( I had my blood drawn to test AMH and we go back in 6 weeks and I'll get either clomid or letrazole depending on my AMH level, I don't know which amount gets which drug, interested to find out :) I think that's just a procedure to do in the meantime though to be honest!


----------



## mrsc81

Sorry to hear that Nat :hugs: 
What are your plans now? Are you thinking of going private for the ICSI?


I really think my dh might have sperm issues too, wish his new doc would hurry up, he registered 10 days ago and called yesterday to make an appt and hes not even on the computer system yet :growlmad:


----------



## foquita

we can't afford it, one go is more than half of davie's yearly wage :haha: I don't think I want to do ICSI anyway, in fact I know for a fact I definitely don't want to do it but maybe I'll change my mind in two years. I hope I don't though. 

I don't really know what to do now, he eats all the right food, doesn't smoke, hardly ever drinks, takes a fertility multivitamin...not sure what else we could do :( I'm really depressed but maybe when it sinks in I'll feel a bit better :)

doctors are so incompetent! how long does it take to put him on the system :wacko: hope they pull their socks up soon :)


----------



## mrsc81

Its £3075 for ICSI at the fertility clinic i will going to, they got a full list of private fees, obviously free if doctor referred.

Im not surprised your feeling depressed :hugs:

Im not sure how bad 8 million sperm with 28% motility is, but it only takes one, there is hope right.


----------



## foquita

yeah of course :) but I don't ovulate on my own so the chances are extremely slim, there's no egg for the hardly any sperm to reach anyway :( it would be an actual miracle. I think you can fund a private ICSI at the clinic that does the NHS ones but their success rate is only 16.8 - 29.5% so it's below the national average, there's another fertility clinic in glasgow with better success rates but I think it would be about £5-6k! it's so expensive! :( I'm not comfortable at all with buying a baby. 

the lowest end of normal is 20 million sperm and motility should be 50% :)


----------



## mrsc81

Bet your appt in 6 weeks cant come quick enough!


----------



## Diddums

Wow lots going on. Sorry I've been away ladies. Been taking a few days off and relaxing as I've been very busy with work and sortin house out before we go on holiday. I will try to catch up tonight if I have time otherwise it will have to wait until I get to Budapest. So excited to be able to relax for a full week. No temping no nothing :) I will take one test Friday morning to confirm I'm not preggers then i can let loose in Budapest!! And two weeks after I get back I have my RE appointment. Does anyone know how much clomid is privately in the UK? Xxx

Lots of love and hugs to you all xxx


----------



## Rachel789

Nat- :hugs: If it really would take a miracle for you to get pregnant I hope it happens for you while you wait for ICSI. As others said there is still a chance it only takes one sperm and if you can get on clomid you should O every month and have a shot at it. It is def worth trying :)


----------



## Rachel789

I head out for my appt soon, I am nervous and excited...I hope they will give me a scan so I can see whats going on with my lining and follies. DH leaves tomorrow and my OPK was negative yesterday :( But if my lining is too thin it probably doesnt matter if we miss O day as my chances would be slim anyway.


----------



## MommyDream

Good luck Rachel! Do you think you could have O'd on CD 13? Looks like a small jump after that...

Nat - I've written on your journal :hugs:

I had my positive OPK yesterday (of course due to the trigger shot). This is probably TMI but I'm pretty sore down there from all the BD/Ultrasounds/HSG. I'm really glad it will only be a few more days of BDing... sad, but true...


----------



## seabean

Rachel - best of luck at your appt!!! I hope you get some good news, or at the very least, some answers from a competent Dr!

Natalie - I forgot about your appt yesterday, so sorry about the sperm results :( But I don't think say that you don't ovulate...you did last cycle didn't you? I think it's definitely possible to get pregnant without ICSI, and for your Dr to say that's your ONLY option isn't fair. Also, what's AMH?

Diddums - Budapest sounds awesome...I would never have thought of it being a vacation destination, but I'm totally adding it to my dream list. It looks unbelievable in pics online! Have fun!

I'm just waiting for AF to peace out...probably won't ovulate for two weeks or so. My last cycle was CD19, and last fall when I was O'ing "normally" it was anywhere from CD18-22.


----------



## mrsc81

I am having the weirdest thing going on with my bbs, i thought it would pass but its still there been like it since about 4dpo, they feel full/swollen and im very aware of them if that makes sense! They are burning, it feels a bit like sunburn, that tingly feverish wave feeling you get. Its very odd. Anyone else ever had this?

Rachel - how did your appt go??


----------



## bnporter81

Rachel, hope your appointment went well and you get better info than the last doc gave you:wacko::hugs:

Nat, I'm so sorry you didn't get better results from the SA...I don't really want to reiterate what everyone else has already said, but I agree with them:thumbup:All it takes is one and I'm hoping and believing for you that you'll get that one, healthy, mobile sperm during a time when you're ovulating:flower:Hang in there, I know it must be difficult:hugs:

Katya, hope you have a great time in Budapest!:loopy::wine::wohoo:

Nothing new with me...still having a pretty consistent temp. of 97.4 this morning and I'm going to use an OPK here in a couple of hours...not expecting much from it, though:dohh:


----------



## rmsh1

Bethany you poor thing, look at this long cycle of yours! Will see a doctor to get provera or anything? Or just see it through

Rachel, I hope the appointment is going well :hugs:

Katya, Budapest is great, bring back some great hot paprika and some saffron.

MrsC, I guess it could be a good sign that you have sore bbs?


----------



## mrsc81

Its different then just sore bbs though, im thinking maybe hormone imbalance? Just never felt it before :wacko:


----------



## cmwilson

Katya - Have wonderful time in Budapest! That sounds like a great time! :flower:

Bethany - I'm sorry things seem to dragging on this cycle. :hugs: I really hope the Fertility Blend does its magic and you O soon. :thumbup:

Louise - That sounds promising about your :holly:! I haven't had that feeling. Maybe it's a good sign! 

Lil - Keep :sex:! Read some more 50 Shades and get inspired!! :thumbup:

Rachel - I am anxiously awaiting news on your appointment! :happydance:

Nat - :hugs:

Nothing new here, just waiting to see if I will O. My temp is still up so I'm hoping it will drop soon. Don't know whether to be optimistic or keep my expectations low so I don't get crushed again. :shrug:


----------



## Rachel789

I went to my appt and DH and I were not impressed with the dr. we didn't feel like he was very friendly or took enough time with us so I already made an appt with a new office for July 31st. I am going to a place a little further away but a friend of mine is seeing the dr. there and highly reccomended him and said he is very throrough and compassionate. 

I literally had to ask the dr. about 5 times to give me a scan and trigger shot, I had to demand it and finally he said ok to the scan but said for the trigger shot they don't have any at the office and no pharmacies in the area carry it so I would have to go through the pharmacy they use which is mail order and I wouldn't get it until sometime tomorrow. Luckily I called around myself and found a local pharmacy that had one ovidrel left so I am picking it up in an hour.

I want to trigger either late tonight or first thing tomorrow morning since DH leaves tomorrow afternoon and it takes about 36 hours after the trigger. I need to time this as best as possible. So I am thinking if I trigger tomorrow morning at 7 a.m. I should O by mid day Saturday. If we BD in the afternoon tomorrow do you think I would have a realistic chance?

They said my follies today were 14 and 17 mm. She said I should wait until tomorrow because they like the follie to be at least 18 mm to trigger but I really want to trigger late tonight so I o earlier. I am not sure what to do....thoughts?

I spoke to the dr. about my lining and he said he would put me on femara in the future because of this so I will ask my new dr. to put me on femara. He did say it will continue to thicken until I O so there is still a chance it will be ok when I actually O but he still thinks it is on the thin side. It was 3.4 mm on Tuesday and today it was 5.2 mm so it thickened a little, about 1 mm a day so I am hoping by time I actually O it will be closer to 7.5-8 mm which is better. I think 8mm+ is ideal.

Lil-Any tips on this trigger shot? I am going to have DH give it to me I can't do it myself!


----------



## cmwilson

Rachel - Great news about your appointment but I'm sorry about the doctor not being what you wanted but that's great you got another appointment so soon! Those follies sound like they are good! I think you have to do what you think is best as far as the trigger. How long do sperm live? 48 hours? I think if you trigger tonight and you bd tonight and tomorrow afternoon you still have a chance. Your lining sounds like its in better shape, that's great!

As far as the shot it wasn't bad at all. I gave the shot to myself in my stomach and it didn't hurt or sting or anything. Don't worry about it. :hugs:


----------



## mrsc81

Rachel - Thats great news that your lining is thickening up nicely and 2 good follies! Ive read sperm can live upto 5 days so you def have a chance :hugs:
Lets hope youve found a good doc this time :thumbup:


As for my boobies.. I dont really take anything as a good sign anymore :nope:, im thinking it probably means something bad!


----------



## MommyDream

Rachel - so happy you are kicking ass and taking names!! The trigger shot is easy! I just pinched my tummy fat and stuck the needle in. I cleaned with an alcohol swab first and waited it to dry... If you don't wait for it to dry, it will sting. :thumbup: My doc waited until my follie was 2.1 to trigger this time! The other cycles we triggered at 2.0 and once the day after it was 1.9 (I assume it was 2.0 when I gave myself ovidrel). 

I'm glad you have another appointment lined up as well!


----------



## MommyDream

Oh and as for timing, I would wait until tomorrow morning personally... You want the follie a bit bigger I think.


----------



## Rachel789

Thanks everyone for your input! 

I want to take the drs orders and wait until tomorrow morning to trigger but I am afraid that will be too late as I wouldnt o until Saturday night and our last BD would be Friday afternoon. If I do it tonight I will wait as late as possible, no earlier than 11 pm so technically it would be about tomorrow, right? (I am just trying to make myself feel better here about defying drs orders :haha:)

Also another question...DH thinks we should wait until tomorrow to BD so we get a good deposit in before he leaves so we can let it build up but I am kind of thinking we should do it tonight and tomorrow...What do you ladies think?


----------



## cmwilson

How's your DH's count? Has he had an SA? If his count is good I don't see why you couldn't do it early tonight and tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## MommyDream

I agree with Caroline... My DH and I have been BDing everyday lately - drs orders... Possibly since he has a great count...


----------



## Rachel789

Well he had a SA done but I have been told by the RE they don't think that lab does it well. It showed he had a count of 125 million after a few days of abstaining from BDing. So I would think they wouldn't be too far off.

I think I am just going to do the trigger tonight because if I don't do it tonight I would do it tomorrow at 7 am and the difference in follie size over 8 hours likely won't be a big diff but the diff of 8 hours in the sperm being around still to fertilize could be more vital. If it grows 1 mm a day it will likely be 18-19 mm by time I o anyway. I just hope my lining thickens to at least 7 mm by time I o [-o&lt;


----------



## rmsh1

Rachel I am glad you demanded the trigger shot and scan but sorry the doctor was no good. I hope your next doctor is fine!

When did you decide to do the trigger in te end? And did you decide to BD twice?


----------



## foquita

rach I'm sorry the doctor wasn't too great, it's good you got the trigger shot though! :happydance: I know I'm a bit late but I think you should BD last night and today because I don't think there'll be any problem with the sperm regrouping!! :happydance: 'mobilise your troops!' they'll be saying to each other :laugh2: how did the trigger shot go then? and did you decide to :sex: last night? :) ive heard pomegranate juice is good for building the lining :) 

louise, I think that sounds so promising!! I know you think it might be something bad but I don't think so :winkwink: 

:hugs: for everyone else, I can't see anyone's charts because my phone is being really crap just now and says FF is an adult site and won't let me on it :laugh2: Katya, hope you have a great time in Budapest :) Bethany, I hope your cycle pulls its socks up! do you have a plan for next cycle? :) Caroline when's your scan? seabean, I find it so unbelievably exciting that you O now :happydance: I wonder what held it up for so long?! 

AFM, I asked about SAs in the LTTTC section and got some really great responses, someone suggested that it was 8 million per ml and not in the whole sample, I peeked at the sheet and saw it was 2.1ml or something so that would be 16 million which makes so much more sense! with a count as low as 8 million you should be offered a retest then referred to a urologist so I was a bit :wacko: about what was going on and the lack of support we had! plus I was pissed off at the FS for saying 8 million was 'slightly under' what they were looking for when it was less than half the WHO standard of 20 million :wacko: soooo 16 million makes so much more sense!! :happydance: I would feel stupid but she didn't say anything about 16 million and her English wasn't the best so it's 100% not our fault we got the wrong end of the stick. 

16 million with 28% motility still isn't great but it's sooo much better! :happydance: I've read that motility is the easiest to improve so we've got a plan - more vitamins and from october onwards he'll be having acupuncture :) private IUI here is under £900 and we would definitely be able to afford that so I think if I'm not pregnant by next september or so and his count has improved enough we will do a couple of IUIs :happydance: 

the relief was amazing, I actually wanted to do a wee dance when I realised! I haven't felt so positive in ages, we never even considered that his sperm might be anything less than amazing because he's got someone pregnant by accident before, this whole time I have been hating my body when his was slacking the whole time too :haha: and there's something else we can improve! :) just goes to show you should never assume anything. 

can everyone who has had an SA share their count and motility? so I can compare? :)


----------



## foquita

oh and share what vitamins if anything your OHs take :)


----------



## mrsc81

Nat - thats great news :happydance:

My dh takes wellman conception, but i dont know what his sperm count is like! Ive read really good things about them improving sperm count, so i will let you know when we finally get his SA :thumbup:


----------



## foquita

that's what I've decided he's going to try once he's finished the box of multivitamins he's on just now, I searched on here and read so many good things about the wellman ones :happydance: I'm really interested to find out how your OH's sperm count goes! :)


----------



## mrsc81

Just got my day 21 blood test results! Receptionist said no action required, i said can you tell me the number please.. which was 47.6, i had it done on around 5/6dpo is this good??
God i was so nervous my voice was shaking and my heart was pounding..


----------



## foquita

yeah louise that's amazing!! anything over 15 indicates ovulation but they say a good ovulation is over 20 or 25 I think so your levels are AMAZING!!! :dance: on a medicated cycle I think they look for over 50 so that kinda shows how good yours are :) obviously I'm not a doctor but I found all that on google a while ago so if you google you'll find the same I think :happydance: it's different in america to here, they measure it differently (don't know how :haha:) 

a little gold star next to that ticked box then :happydance:


----------



## foquita

I just googled and found this thread 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-to-conceive/883044-progesterone-levels-7dpo-were-yours.html

so it looks like there are contradicting information from doctors and online but your levels still show you have defo ovulated!! :D


----------



## mrsc81

yeah i kept finding conflicting answers, ive read over 12 means you ovulated but docs like it around 30 and others said over 30, but i guess bottom line is i did ovulate :happydance:


----------



## MommyDream

Nat - I'm going to go find DH's SA before we go on our trip... He's probably hidden it on me because he's a weirdo.. LOL


----------



## foquita

what's next on the list then lou, SA? im chuffed for you that you're ovulating, it must be a massive weight off your shoulders :) 

hahaha squirrelling it away out of sight lil :rofl:


----------



## Rachel789

Nat-Finding out it was actually 16 million is fantastic news!! :happydance: I am so happy for you. I think you have a great plan to get the motility up then do IUIs. They aren't that expensive here either and that is what I plan to do within a couple months myself after we get some more testing out of the way. And now that you know the count is a little low you can make sure you don't BD more than every other day. At least you know the info so you know how to make the best of your situation.

DH's count was 125 million with motility of 47% I think they like to see 50%+ so his is a little under. I was told though that the lab we got it done at isn't really that good at the SA so we will get it redone with our new RE and have a more accurate reading sometime next month :thumbup:

Louise-That progesterone level sounds really good! That is great news :) 

AFM-We did end up BD'ing yesterday and will again today right before DH heads to the airport. I ended up taking the trigger late last night after 11 pm. I figured that was 12 hours after my scan so the egg was probably at least .5 mm larger so it was likely pushing 18 mm and it should grow another 1-1.5 mm before I O so it should be good enough, I am more worried about my lining catching up more though, 8 mm + is ideal but I think 7mm isn't terrible so I am hoping it will thicken up quick as it was still only 5.2 mm yesterday :( I have been eating brazil nuts and pineapple so hopefully that is helping and I will continue to do that during the TWW. I am switching drs but in the meantime this one ordered me to come in on cd 23 to check my prog levels which I have been wanting to do so I will go ahead and do that with them.

DH gave me the trigger shot and it barely hurt it wasnt a big deal but I woke up today and have bruising around the injection site :dohh: I read on the package insert that in a clinical study that happened to about 5% of people, go figure I am one of those 5% :haha: No big deal though I wasn't really surprised as I usually bruise when I get IVs,ect. 

Temp shot up today but I think I am going to discard it so it doesnt confuse FF. I know it wasn't due to O yet as I probably won't O until tomorrow morning. I started feeling sick yesterday and today even worse, I have some kind of a cold and when I woke up to temp I was feeling hot so that is likely why my temp was up. I guess this cold will make my temps unreliable for the next few days :shrug:


----------



## foquita

good job you've had the trigger then so you'll know roughly when you've O'd even if your temps stay a bit unreliable because of your cold! :) 

your SA really puts ours into perspective! :haha: I think 47% motility is fine when the count is so high :happydance: does your DH take any vitamins or anything like that? I am feeling really positive about being able to improve the count and motility enough for an IUI :)


----------



## MommyDream

Nat - My DH's SA:

Motile count -102.5 million 
Motility - 50%
Volume of sample -2.5 ml 
Concentration - 82 million/ml (which it notes that >20 million/ml is recommended by the WHO)

I'm confused though because the math for that concentration doesn't work (I'm assuming it's motile count divded by volume?). Anyone have ideas?

Rachel - great work on the trigger shot and BDing! :happydance:


----------



## foquita

I was going to ask what the hell concentration means :haha: 

god, 16 million with 28% motility really sucks :dohh:


----------



## Rachel789

Nat-DH takes a daily multi vitamin, eats healthy for the most part and works out 4-5 days a week.


----------



## Rachel789

Lil we are going to be really close in timing for the TWW again!

I am not feeling like my chances are really high though due to my lining I would think they are half of what a normal linings chance is but hey as long as there is a chance I am hopeful!


----------



## foquita

you never know rach, just think of all the women who take clomid unmonitored and fall pregnant on their second or third cycles :) is this your last round of clomid before moving onto femara? im hoping for femara now to be honest! 

I think exercise is the missing link then! we both eat really well, probably about 80% organic, we don't even drink tap water :dohh: but he doesn't do any exercise and neither do I! he takes a multivitamin but I'm going to switch him to a different kind :) 

thanks for sharing rach and lil :hugs:


----------



## MommyDream

Rachel - Yes!! We are going to be 2WW buddies!! Hooray! I think you're still in this girly - I wouldn't stress about the lining. A friend of mine on BNB has been trying for 3 years and she got her first ever BFP last night - no symptoms whatsoever. So we shouldn't worry if there are no symptoms!

Nat - My DH does work out A LOT (running maybe 4x per week and golfing 2-3x per week. But he doesn't eat overly well, or take vitamins. He drinks quite a bit too... go figure.


----------



## Rachel789

Nat-I will likely be switching to femara...The dr. told me the side effects are not bad like clomid and it works just as well. I have been having hot flashes daily this whole cycle I am soooooo sick of it! Also it obv thinned my lining which I am not happy about. I will likely have to take a cycle off of meds to get testing done so my dr. can determine what is a best treament plan. The dr. I am leaving ordered me to get the HSG done between CD 6-12. I am seeing my new dr. on what will be CD 3-4ish so I am hoping he can fit me in for an HSG with a little shorter notice than CD 1.


----------



## foquita

maybe it's the exercise then that makes his soldiers so plentiful! I'll have to whip davie in to shape a bit I think :haha: and myself :haha: 

eee rach I was femara too! I would like to know if a low AMH level gets you femara or vice versa?


----------



## Rachel789

I don't know anything about AMH levels I don't even know what that is...


----------



## foquita

anti-mullerian hormone I think, it's egg reserve and basically shows whether you need a low or high dose of drugs :)


----------



## Rachel789

I still need to get all that testing done, my gyno never did any of that. I will ask about all the different hormone levels testing when I see my new dr.


----------



## MommyDream

AMH testing isn't standard in Canada, but I can pay to have it done if I want to. It's one of the only tests I haven't had I feel like!


----------



## seabean

Just catching up on the past day of posts...
Yay for the TWW Rachel and lil!
Nat, I think sperm quality is definitely modifiable. My colleagues wrote a book called the fertility diet (chavarro, willett) amd there some great tips for sperm. Rachel, maybe lining too! I haven't really read it, but I follow the research. Also, lap tops on the lap or other prolonged heat sources are bad for sperm count. If he's a briefs guy, switch to boxers! It actually does make a difference.
:)


----------



## foquita

I think they test AMH to save money in the long run :) 

oooh seabean I saw that book yesterday! I just bought a different one but I'll buy that one too, you can never have too many books about fertility :haha: I know it takes three months to improve them, and davie always used to lie in bed with his laptop on a hard book on his lap so I'm really wondering if that has contributed to his low count? he hasn't done it for about two months now though and won't be doing it again (or else! :haha:) so hopefully that will help :)


----------



## mrsc81

Yes Nat SA next, but the new doc he registered with still havent got him on the system.. There getting on my wick :growlmad:
And DH just started back at the gym! I go 3/4 times a week.


----------



## Lisa92881

mrsc - Hooray for great levels!

rach - My AF's were never very heavy, making me think my lining was thin-ish, and I wasn't monitored on Clomid. Stay positive, crazier things have happened!

nat - I'm going to attach a pic of my hubby's SA results from last August. The values in bold were considered low/abnormal. I think it's so important to keep in mind that there are so many variables that can affect SA results, and to kind of take it with a grain of salt and not let it upset you too much. My hubby didn't change anything, I bought him multi-vitamins but he was terrible about taking them, I'd say he would remember (thanks to me) maybe 3-4 times a week. He's not the best eater, and doesn't exercise regularly. BUT -- clearly it was enough to get the job done. Worry not my friend, babies were being made long before there were SA's being done to freak people out. :winkwink:

https://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee514/Lisa92881/1324494827.jpg

Lots of love and :dust: to all!!


----------



## cmwilson

Rachel - I'm glad the trigger shot went well and I definitely think you BD'd enough. You have a great chance! I will keep my fingers crossed for you! :happydance: My hot flashes have been pretty bad the last two months, especially at night when I'm trying sleep! Are yours worse at night?

Louise - That progesterone level sounds great! :thumbup: I hope this means good things for you! 

Nat - I wish I could tell you DH's SA levels but I don't know the exact number. That's the only negative I have about my doc is that they didn't give me the numbers for the SA or my progesterone tests. :growlmad: They told me that hubby's levels were perfectly fine and that the only thing he had that was below normal was morphology (shape) which was 3% and normal is 5%. :shrug: Hubby takes a multivitamin and a fish oil tablet. And for the past year and a half he's been eating healthy and goes to the gym 4 times a week (he's lost 100 pounds. You can see the big difference if you look at some of the before pictures on my facebook page). 

My scan is Monday so I'm really hoping the 150 worked again and that I'll have a good follie. Fingers crossed! Still waiting for my temp to go down and stay down. It went down to 97.5 today so hopefully it will continue to go down tomorrow. I'll start doing opks tomorrow. :wacko:


----------



## Rachel789

Caroline-The hot flashes really are off and on throughout the day and night :dohh:

Lisa-Thanks for telling me that me that, I have more hope!


----------



## Rachel789

So here is my OPK from today-I have only seen one that positive before in the past 8 months! I don't know if it is truely that positive from the LH surge or because of the HCG in my system but either way its fun to look at :haha:

https://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/Rachel7899/opk%20hpt%20July%207th/029.jpg

And just for fun to see what it will look like one day I did an HPT :haha:

https://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/Rachel7899/opk%20hpt%20July%207th/030.jpg

Ohhh if only it were real. For those of you who have done the trigger do you know how long it will take for the HCG to leave my system?


----------



## bnporter81

Rach, that OPK looks GREAT!:thumbup: I know a lady on a different thread who had a trigger done and I'm pretty sure it took her about a week before her pregnancy tests she took just for the fun of it went to negative. I guess it's different for everyone, though. Lots of luck to you and Lil in your TWW!:dust::spermy::sex:


----------



## cmwilson

That's a great positive OPK! And it's so nice to see a positive pregnancy test even if it is from the shot. I read the trigger sticks around for 7-9 days after. I didn't test last cycle so I don't really know. :shrug:


----------



## raventtc

+opk for me today too!! and it looks just like yours (rachel)!!


----------



## Rachel789

Yay raven! you lil and I are all synced up! :)


----------



## raventtc

yeah i guess, so I know that this am i woke up at 5 something with the worst pain so I am hoping its a good sign...for o anyway! yesterday i was having some slight cramps too..but temps not showing o yet, we are going to get lots of bd in this weekend!! 

:dust:


----------



## mrsc81

Going to my cousin's wedding today, hope you all have a great weekend :flower:


----------



## rmsh1

I can proudly tell you lovely ladies that we have a BFP in the long cycles thread! I just got it this morning :) If you would like to know all the nitty gritty details, please refer to my journal :hugs:


----------



## mrsc81

Me too Bex! got a BFP this morning :hugs: Cant believe it!
Congratulations!


----------



## rmsh1

Hahah TWO of us did it this cycle?? We must have doubly strong :dust:

Congrats to you too, Louise!


----------



## rmsh1

My due date is March 23rd, just a little before you


----------



## mrsc81

https://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh163/klassykitty81/photo.jpg


----------



## mrsc81

Thank you Bex! I cant believe it, i had to do 3 tests! And i still cant believe it lol
I feel very guilty though as i went to a wedding yesterday and had 4 vodka and cokes :dohh: I really didnt think i would be pregnant


----------



## rmsh1

Ohhh I forgot to post my test! :dohh:
I am going to buy a digi today, this is just an ic
 



Attached Files:







3.jpg
File size: 41.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## rmsh1

I wouldn't worry tooooo much about the alcohol as there is no blood supply to the bean for a good few weeks yet, just dont do it again! :gun: :haha:


----------



## mrsc81

I never drink, thats just sods law i did day before i get a positive! Last time i drank alcohol was last september! Ive not had my coffee this morning..


----------



## raventtc

RMSH and MRS - I am sooo excited to see you both got a BFP!!! GREAT NEWS LADIES, i am truely happy for you both wow, now you can be bump buddies!!


woohoo 2 BFP !!!

:dust:

afm- i got a blaring + opk on friday and yesterday it was close but didn't look as + anymore..but my temp is not showing a rise at all its just sitting there?? wth


----------



## rmsh1

How strange is it that two of us got BFPs today?? Who is up for testing next?


----------



## mrsc81

I actually thought i saw a line yesterday but put it down to being an evap :dohh:
When i was getting ready to go to the wedding yesterday, i sprayed deodorant all over my legs instead of oil spray :haha:


----------



## rmsh1

Oh dear, baby brain already?

I refused to test til AF was due, and I am glad I did, as my line was clear. I have a digi to use now, just waiting a bit more for my urine to get a little more concentrated


----------



## bnporter81

Oh my gosh...Bex and Louise:happydance::happydance::happydance:So happy for both of you! It's amazing that you both got your BFP at the same time:bfp:Wishing both of you a very H&H 9 months. Did you ladies do anything different this cycle?


----------



## rmsh1

Thanks Bethany
Here is what I did -
I drank fertiliy tea for ten days and then stopped as on the tenth day I got my blood results and learnt of my elevated prolactin. I was told I had to repeat the test, and did not want any herbs to interfere.

On CD24, I was surprised to see a large glob of EWCM. This completely snuck up on me, so I immediately started my grapefruit juice. One glass a day, to help with cm. We also BD this day, and we had been BDing every other day, but we skipped a day, so this was the third day, and I pounced on poor OH as soon as he got home, as I was so excited by the EWCM. This cycle turned out to be my earliest ovulation since January

I also used softcups! For the first time. I used them once on that first BD session, and then again 3 days later, that is all.

I took baby aspirin (75mg) every day since O, as I read it can help with implantation. My dilema now is to figure out when to stop taking it. Another woman on here got told by her doc to not stop taking it til she was 11 weeks. So I might try to wean myself off it, gradually lower my dose til I stop completely.

We did not really use preseed this time, only a little on the outside of me

And I have been wearing a moonstone bracelet for months, but this is the first time I actually ovulated since wearing it :)


----------



## Rachel789

Congrats bex and Louise!! That is amazing news h & h 9 months :)


----------



## Rachel789

Ladies I think because I triggered on Thurs night and I was having cramping around noon Saturday so I think that's when I o'ed. I have a very mild cold just a little tired and slight congestion and slight off and on headache and that's it. I read colds usually don't cause a fever but my temp was up a little Fri and sat do u ladies think I should discard those temps? Ff thinks I o'ed when I know I didn't. The earliest would be late Friday night into early sat but since I had that weird cramping yesterday around noon which I think was o pains??


----------



## mrsc81

Thanks girls :hugs:
Bethany - I didnt do anything different this cycle, but i had a big glob of ewcm on cd14 and cd18, and i mean big, like it stretched about 8 inches! Id never seen anything like it! I also had alot of cramping with ovulation. 
I ovulated i believe on cd19 which has been my earliest ovulation to date, i started taking omega 3 fish oils again but not from the beginning of the cycle.
If anyones interested in a run down of my tww symptoms id be happy to share :flower:


----------



## foquita

congratulations louise!!! :cloud9: two bfps on one day :happydance: congratulations bex too, I already said to you but I'll say it again :wohoo: 

yes please share :)


----------



## cmwilson

WOW! Two BFPs in one day! Maybe this thread is getting lucky!! A happy and healthy 9 Months to both of you! I'm so happy for you both! Is this your first bfp for you both?

Louise - I told you that weird feeling in your boobs was a good sign!! :thumbup:


----------



## Lisa92881

Yaaaaay congratulations girls!!!! So very happy for you both!! Screw those long and irregular cycles, they CAN be beaten!! :happydance:


----------



## mrsc81

CD13 - :sex:
CD14 - Ewcm, :sex:

CD16 - :sex:
CD18 - Ewcm, cbfm High, :sex:
CD19 - cbfm Peak, Positive opk, :sex:

1DPO - cbfm Peak, bloating, cramps, sore bbs :sex:

2DPO - cbfm High, bad nights sleep, sore bbs, sore/sensitive nipples

3DPO - Feeling very irritable, tired and dizzy

4DPO - Bbs feel full and tired

5DPO - Bbs feel full, hurt near armpits and have a weird tingling sensation, emotional

6DPO - Bad night sleep, bloated, bbs feel full, headache, tired and hungry, cant stop eating.

7DPO -Bloated, wind, mild cramping, backache, bbs hurt near armpits, very thirsty and my gums bled when i brushed my teeth. :sex:

8DPO - After a bad nights sleep i woke up and thought whats that lovely smell, i could smell the candle on the chest at the other end of the room which has never even been lit, hmm .. bloated, backache, bbs hurt near armpits, weird tingling bbs again, very hungry and thirsty, gums bled when brushing my teeth again. :sex: - dh says i feel very hot 'in there'

9DPO - Bloating, backache, bbs feel full, noticed they fill my sports bra that was too big, weird tingling bbs again. Went to the gym and kept having to stop as i felt too tired. Dh says he thinks im pregnant, got the results of my day 21 progesterone test 47.6

10DPO - Period like cramps, backache and weird tingling bbs, take a hpt with fmu and think i see a line, didnt time it so tell myself it was an evap, no problems with drinking at the wedding today then :dohh: After 4 vodka and coke, my dh kept nagging me to go home so we left early.

11DPO - Even though i was tired i couldnt get to sleep when i went to bed last night, i also woke up quite early, with fmu took an ic hpt and could see the line appearing as soon as the dye passed over, i ran in and told my dh that i think im pregnant :cloud9: but i dont believe it so im going to do more tests, he watched me do a frer and cb digital :bfp:
What a great wedding anniversary present :cloud9:

I would say the main things that stuck out for me were the odd sensation in my bbs, tiredness and backache.


----------



## rmsh1

Could the trigger have raised your temp a bit Rachel? If you are sure you ovulated on Saturday, you should just put your own cross hairs in. Hope you caught the egg

:dust:


----------



## mrsc81

You did caroline! i think Nat did too! :hugs:

This is my first bfp in 13yrs of not always using contraception and actually trying for a short time on 2 previous occasions. I did get pregnant when i first met my dh, i was 17 and forced into a termination by my parents.

I still cant believe its real! I wouldnt be pregnant now if i hadnt lost weight, it made me ovulate again.

Ive got a good feeling the bfp's are going to be rolling in now!


----------



## rmsh1

I have never had a bfp either, I was beginning to think I wouldn't see one. It really can happen :hugs:


----------



## mrsc81

Sorry i cant help you Rachel, im not clued up on temping ive never successfully stuck at it :hugs:


----------



## foquita

lisa i can't remember if i replied to your comment so i'll reply again anyway :haha: thanks so much for giving me hope, it's really reassuring to know that you got pregnant anyway :hugs: 

so happy for the two of you :cloud9:


----------



## mrsc81

something i missed out! Ive been pretty much dry cm wise this tww and i always get yellow creamy cm, didnt have any this time, ive only started getting an increase in cm today.

I will not be leaving this thread, its the only reason i come on bnb, we will all have our bfps! :hugs:


----------



## cmwilson

Thanks for letting us know your symptoms Louise! I'm so glad you'll be sticking around the thread. I hope you will too Bex! :hugs:

Bex - I know you said you weren't symptom spotting but did you have any symptoms? 

Rachel - I'm not sure about the temps. It could be your cold making your temps high. I guess wait and see how your temps go the next few days. :shrug:


----------



## foquita

when's your scan caroline? :)


----------



## foquita

and do you get an internal ultrasound?


----------



## rmsh1

Yes here are my symptoms (initially they are just head cold symptoms though)
1dpo, typically I came down with a cold, nasty sore throat
2dpo, still got sore throat, sensitive nipples (normal just after O)
3dpo, definite head cold going on, sensitive nipples still, bit nauseous on bus to work
4dpo, still got cold, wake up with extremely parched throat
5dpo, sinuses so blocked in am, was blowing blood when I got up, parched throat again. It is about this time I start drinking a lot of water
6dpo, same as 5dpo
7dpo, small dip in temp, blocked sinuses, and weird back pain just to left of tail bone, hurt to walk around
8dpo, parched throat
9dpo, parched throat, BDing was painful for me, it felt weird and dry, and I bled a little afterwards
10dpo, parched throat
11dpo, parched throat, uterus started to ache a little, my eyes were EXTREMELY scratchy and dry, I considered an eye infection
12dpo, parched throat, eyes still a little scratchy, bbs slightly sore at sides
13dpo, parched throat, eyes still a little scratchy, bbs slightly sorer
14dpo, (yesterday) still parched throat, cramps had me convinced AF was coming, definite sore bbs. Major head rush when I stood up too fast

And today, still very thirsty, throat always feels dry. Bbs still sore, but nothing major. I have had no spotting whatsoever


----------



## cmwilson

My scan is tomorrow morning. Eek! It is an internal ultrasound which is always fun. :wacko: I go back and forth between thinking they will find something and they won't find something. I don't feel like O is coming but we will see. :shrug:


----------



## rmsh1

Your temps are getting lower though Caroline, which might mean O is coming. FX


----------



## foquita

you said that the last time though :winkwink: i have high hopes for you, i think it would be really surprising if you don't O because you responded so well to the 150mg last cycle! :hugs:


----------



## cmwilson

Thanks ladies! :hugs: I really hope I can keep the good news rolling on this thread by having a nice follie tomorrow!:thumbup:


----------



## raventtc

question did/do any of you ladies take med's when you feel a cold coming on or headache?? just wondering cause like always i have had a headache for a few days now its my sign of o but damn i hate it.......if you do what is good to take while ttc??


----------



## cmwilson

My doc told me after my IUI last month that if I had discomfort to take Tylenol and that, that was safe to take. :shrug:


----------



## rmsh1

raven I take paracetamol or aspirin, and that's it. I steered clear of headcold meds in this TWW


----------



## mrsc81

Good luck with your scan caroline!

Bex - My throat is so dry too! constantly thirsty.

I think ive had implantation spotting today, had lots of creamy cm and this evening its been creamy yellow with light brown, like old blood. Im already worrying something bad is going to happen :dohh:


----------



## cmwilson

Louise :hugs: Don't worry. I'm sure it's just your little bean snuggling in. :hugs:


----------



## seabean

HOORAY BFPs!!!!!!!!!!!! 
TWO!?!?!? THIS IS UNBELIEVABLE! I'm so so sooooooo excited for you ladies! This thread was definitely over due for some good vibes :)

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
:hugs::hugs::hugs:

I can't wait to see the progress! Thanks for all the TWW symptoms, too :) :flower: Happy healthy babies to you both!


----------



## Lisa92881

Tylenol is ok when pregnant, so I would assume its ok when ttc too. :)

Louise I had some spotting in the beginning too (a little later though, around 8 wks and around 10 wks)...as long as its brown and you're not having any pain, don't worry!!


----------



## raventtc

well yesterday was rough for me, dealing with this headache and then throwing up half the night just seemd like an overload for me i just wanted to lay down but couldn't cause i felt sick.....gotta get out and get some med's this am!! FF did give me crosshairs today - well for friday! i was worried cause yesterday we didn't bd cause i was just not up for it at all.


----------



## MommyDream

CONGRATS LOIUSE AND BEX! 

I go on vacation for a few days and see what happens??? Congrats ladies.. I wish you a happy and healthy nine months!

AFM- having a good trip! I'm probably not going to be temping too much during this tww... It will be nice to have a break from that! I stubbed my toe at the beach yesterday and it's so bad, I can hardly walk! Horrible way to start my vacation! It was still bleeding late last night :(


----------



## cmwilson

Wish I could keep the good news rolling but I can't :cry:. I'm CD 13 and my scan didn't show anything. Last cycle at this time I had a 22mm follicle. There was one that might have been 10mm but I'm not holding out much hope. I go back in on Friday but I just know its going to be the same. :cry: I guess I'm going to be moving on to injectables which means 3 weeks of bcp. Life just sucks sometimes. :cry:


----------



## Rachel789

Caroline- :hugs: I am so sorry you didn't get good news but don't give up hope yet! If you have a 10mm follie and it grows on average 1-3 mm per day it can definitely turn into a good follie you may just O a little later. I hope when you go back Friday you get good news. 

If you do end up having to move onto injections how much did you say it will cost? Does your insurance cover any of it? I am curious in case I end up doing them one day.


----------



## Rachel789

Lil-I am glad you are enjoying your trip! Sorry about the stubbed toe that sounds painful :( I think not temping and relaxing is a great idea, you already know you o'ed so put that thermometer away! I may even do the same soon if I can stop myself :haha:

Raven-I hope you feel better :hugs: I am happy to see you got your crosshairs though! :happydance:

I hope everyone else is doing well :)

I am still not 100% sure when I o'ed but I am just going to go with the average o time after the trigger which is 36 hours so I put in my crosshairs manually for that day. The RE office I am leaving ordered me to get a progesterone test and since I have been curious if my levels were ok I am going to do that with them since my appt with my new RE isnt until the end of the month. I was thinking about going in on Friday which I think would be 6 dpo do you think that will be accurate enough on that day? I know alot of people do it on 7 dpo.


----------



## cmwilson

Thanks Rachel. I'm just so tired of being constantly disappointed. :cry: My doc did say today that the injectables WILL make me ovulate so at least there is no guessing there. 

As far as cost, I'm not really sure what my insurance will cover. The drugs alone for one month can be as much as $1000 dollars and then there is monitoring every couple of days so for us with the insurance it's about $180 per ultrasound, then back to back IUIs are $375 a piece so it could be up to $3000 for a month. I think we can afford to do maybe 3 cycles and then we'll have to take a break to save for IVF which is $13000. :cry:


----------



## rmsh1

Thanks Lil, sorry about your damaged toe!

:hugs: Caroline, I hope your follice grows heaps over the next few days

Rachel I think 6dpo should be OK. I got my progesterone result today, and I had it taken at 9dpo. They said it was "normal" and as per usual, would not give me the figure over the phone


----------



## Rachel789

Thanks Bex!

Caroline-That is crazy expensive. DH and I are still trying to figure out our budget at the RE. He said up to 10k but I think that is a lot, in my mind I would rather put that 10k towards IVF :shrug: But at the same time you can hope that you never have to get to the point where it costs that much. Such a tough decision.


----------



## cmwilson

Yeah it is expensive but I'm just not ready to give in to IVF yet. I really hope that we can still do this on our own (sort of, with help). I'm just feeling so lost right now. :cry:


----------



## rmsh1

cmwilson said:


> Yeah it is expensive but I'm just not ready to give in to IVF yet. I really hope that we can still do this on our own (sort of, with help). I'm just feeling so lost right now. :cry:

:hugs: This follicle still might grow REALLY big. I hope you can catch your egg this cycle


----------



## Rachel789

Caroline I really do think your follie has a good chance at being anywhere from 15-18 mm by Friday. I am keeping my FX'ed for you hun :hugs:


----------



## seabean

Caroline - what about trying femara first? I don't know how much that might be, but I would think it would be cheaper than injectibles & IVF. it works for some women who don't respond to clomid well. hopefully you won't need to think that far ahead and this cycle still works out!


by the way, i'm still over the moon that this thread finally got not one, but TWO BFPs! you two ladies were kinda sneaky about it too in your TWW...hehehe.


----------



## rmsh1

My symptoms were masked by the cold though, I thought my parched throat and thirst were just due to my cold. Only the slightly sore bbs started hinting that a BFP might be in the making


----------



## mrsc81

Caroline - Sorry to hear your scan didnt go too well :hugs: I hope by friday its a total turnaround and you get some big follies :flower:

Rachel - I had my progesterone done on 5/6 dpo so i would think 6dpo will be fine :thumbup:

Dee - I did mention my boobies! I guess i didnt want to symptom spot too much because it always ends in disappointment.


----------



## Rachel789

Bex do you normally get sore bbs? When did they start to feel sore?


----------



## cmwilson

seabean said:


> Caroline - what about trying femara first? I don't know how much that might be, but I would think it would be cheaper than injectibles & IVF. it works for some women who don't respond to clomid well. hopefully you won't need to think that far ahead and this cycle still works out!
> 
> 
> by the way, i'm still over the moon that this thread finally got not one, but TWO BFPs! you two ladies were kinda sneaky about it too in your TWW...hehehe.

Thanks for the suggestion Dee. I'll ask my doc about it on Friday.


----------



## rmsh1

They were very mildy sore at 12dpo. I thought I was just imagining it as it was so mild. No mistaking it now though! And no, I never get sore bbs, they are very insensitive normally


----------



## Rachel789

I never get sore boobs either so if that happens to me I think it will be a good sign!

Caroline-You should def look into Femara! That is what the RE suggested to me, he said it doesnt have the nasty side effects clomid gives like hot flashes, thinning your lining, causing hostile cm, ect. And I have heard that femara works for a lot of women when clomid doesnt!


----------



## seabean

Louise - oh that's right, you said they had an odd sensation, right? 

Bex - that cold might have masked any other symptoms!

I don't think sore boobs will be a useful symptom to spot for me, b/c my hurt like MoFos the entire time last cycle TWW. :trouble: For for almost everyone else, it seems to be the major symptom, in retrospect!

Caroline - I've also read femara being better for "thin PCOS".


----------



## mrsc81

Yes they felt tingly but sore at the same time, kind of feverish like when you get sunburn


----------



## bnporter81

Hi girls, hope you're all doing good today:flower:

Caroline, sorry to hear that you didn't get better news today:hugs:Hang in there...maybe ovulation will just be a little bit later than last time. And at least you know you do have the injectables to fall back on:thumbup:Either way I hope one of them gives you your BFP:flower:

Rachel, congrats on your crosshairs:happydance:Hope this TWW ends well for you:hugs:

Nothing new for me...just waiting:coffee::dohh:


----------



## seabean

Caroline, your temps are still going down and down...your estrogen must still be rising, so hopefully this eggs are just slowly ripening this time around. Are you getting another scan?

Bethany, your temps have stabilized quite a bit, maybe o is around the corner! Any changes in cm?


----------



## cmwilson

Dee - I have a scan on Friday so we'll see. :shrug:


----------



## raventtc

hi ladies :wave:

just checking in on you all, i am feeling a million times better today!!


----------



## mrsc81

Thats great to hear Raven!


----------



## seabean

Sorry you were so sick! Looks like you definitely O'd, although it's kinda hard to tell which day...what do you think? Think FF has it right?


----------



## seabean

mrsc81 said:


> Thats great to hear Raven!

Louise - I just did the conversion in google of stone to pounds for your weight loss in your signature...WOW that's incredible how much weight you lost!!! good for you! A BFP is an amazing reward for all that hard work :) congrats! :bodyb::wohoo::bunny:


----------



## mrsc81

Thanks Dee :hugs:


----------



## Diddums

Just a quick checkin from Budapest. 

Omg congratulations Bex and Lou. So very very happy for you both. I did a little happy dance an hubby looked at me odd lol

Sorry there was no mature follie. Hopefully by Friday it will be ready to pop Caroline!!

Hello all you other ladies. Good luck to those in the TWW and hope this waiting to O don't have to wait too long!!! 

Budapest has been lovely. Done loads of walking :) been really nice to get away and forget about ttc for a few days :) I'm sure i'll starting think about it when I get back. After all the 1st August marks 6 months with no witch!!!!!


----------



## Rachel789

Katya-Glad you are having a good trip!

Raven-Glad you are feeling better! I am still getting over my cold and yesterday I felt the worst since coming down with it on Thursday. I had a nasty headache and was really tired all day but I feel much better as well today :)

Caroline-Your temps are getting really low and that should be a good sign of estrogen rising so hopefully that means the follie is ripening just maybe a little slower than before :hugs:

Bethany-I really hope you o soon! If O doesnt come soon do you plan to visit a dr.?

I hope everyone else is doing well :)

AFM-Still getting over my cold but much better today thank God! I was finally able to bring myself to do a small workout this morning for the first time in a week. I normally try to work out at least 4 days a week so it was bugging me that I had zero energy. I think I am 3 dpo today no symptoms but I never feel much post o. It makes me wonder if my progesterone is too low. I guess I will find out when I get the prog level tested on Friday!


----------



## mrsc81

Katya - That made me :haha: Glad your enjoying your time in Budapest 

Rachel - Hope the tww goes by quick for you


----------



## cmwilson

Rachel - Here's the thing about my temps, they've been kind of weird. The past three days when I wake up I feel really hot. I've taken my temp and it's been high but then when I wait ten minutes and take it again it's significantly lower. Like today when I first took it it was 97.7 but 10 minutes later it was 96.8. I'm just not sure if the temps I've been posting are accurate but I just feel way too hot when I first wake up. So basically what I'm saying is my temps might not be dropping like they look like they are. :dohh:


----------



## Rachel789

hmmm that is strange that they go down that much 10 mins after being up...Maybe you are having hot flashes in your sleep and once you wake and cool down it is more accurate? :shrug:


----------



## NewMrs2011

Congrats rmsh1 & mrsc81 on your :bfp: x


----------



## cmwilson

Rachel789 said:


> hmmm that is strange that they go down that much 10 mins after being up...Maybe you are having hot flashes in your sleep and once you wake and cool down it is more accurate? :shrug:

That's what I'm hoping because it's such a big difference in 10 minutes. I don't know what to think. :wacko:


----------



## bnporter81

Dee, yes I've noticed my temps are a lot more stable...hopefully it's a good thing:thumbup:I've had some EWCM on and off. Hopefully I'll O. soon:wacko:


----------



## bnporter81

Rachel, I don't know...it's not my longest cycle in the last 6 months...that one was 78 days. I'll probably try my Fertility Blend a little longer since it does seem to be helping in that my temps are a little better and not fluctuating as much:wacko:But then after that I might go ahead and start on the 3 months worth of BCP that I have. I don't know:wacko:Last time after I stopped taking them I had regular AFs for 4 months so the thought of that is appealing:thumbup: Guess I'll just play it by ear:shrug:

How is your TWW coming along?


----------



## raventtc

seabean said:


> Sorry you were so sick! Looks like you definitely O'd, although it's kinda hard to tell which day...what do you think? Think FF has it right?

i got a super dark opk on friday and sat my opk looked -, but sunday it was sort of + but not as dark as friday forsure, so i think it was friday but who knows cause my temp didn't jump until monday??


----------



## raventtc

Rachel789 said:


> Katya-Glad you are having a good trip!
> 
> Raven-Glad you are feeling better! I am still getting over my cold and yesterday I felt the worst since coming down with it on Thursday. I had a nasty headache and was really tired all day but I feel much better as well today :)
> 
> Caroline-Your temps are getting really low and that should be a good sign of estrogen rising so hopefully that means the follie is ripening just maybe a little slower than before :hugs:
> 
> Bethany-I really hope you o soon! If O doesnt come soon do you plan to visit a dr.?
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing well :)
> 
> AFM-Still getting over my cold but much better today thank God! I was finally able to bring myself to do a small workout this morning for the first time in a week. I normally try to work out at least 4 days a week so it was bugging me that I had zero energy. I think I am 3 dpo today no symptoms but I never feel much post o. It makes me wonder if my progesterone is too low. I guess I will find out when I get the prog level tested on Friday!

glad your feeling better too, i was down for since saturday night. Fx for good test results!!


----------



## mrsc81

Dont know if im 4 weeks or 4 weeks and 1 day, as im not 100% sure when i ovulated, tested again today.
My other tests are on page 654 if you want to compare




https://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh163/klassykitty81/test2.jpg


----------



## raventtc

ok i need everyones help, ff changed my crosshairs when i entered my temp for today. My 2nd +opk was semi positive it was no way near as dark as fridays +opk and when i tested saturday it was - but it might have been a too diluted sample....ahhh I don't know which to keep ??


----------



## Rachel789

Louise-Nice dark line! :happydance:

Raven-That is a tough call. I am not 100% sure when I o'ed either, if I left those two temps in ff thinks it was Thursday which I know can't be right since I just had my scan Thursday and the follie wasnt ready then. I just went with what I thought was right and did the override. I would just pick the day you think but in the back of your mind know it could be off.

Bethany-You probably told me this already and if so sorry for asking again but have you ever had a scan of your ovaries? Do you have any cysts? I hope you O soon!

Nothing to speak of so far in this TWW. I think I am 4 dpo no symptoms as usual. I am thinking my chances are low this month due to my crappy lining but I am looking forward to meeting with my new dr in two weeks. Next cycle will be unmedicated while I get various tests done and then the dr will decide my course of treatment for the next cycle. It has been so nice having normal 30 day cycles I am not looking forward to a long cycle next time. I think if I don't O by CD 25-30ish I will just take provera and end it so I could move onto the next medicated cycle.


----------



## Rachel789

Why is this thread so quiet these days? :(


----------



## cmwilson

It has been quiet on here. :nope: I guess either people are busy, have nothing going on or are taking a bnb break. I'm somewhere in between the last two. :dohh:


----------



## MommyDream

I'm on vacation so I've been away! :)

Will be back in a few days!


----------



## Rachel789

Lil-Your temps are looking good so far! Can't wait until you test I have a good feeling for you :)


----------



## Rachel789

cmwilson said:


> It has been quiet on here. :nope: I guess either people are busy, have nothing going on or are taking a bnb break. I'm somewhere in between the last two. :dohh:

I am looking forward to hearing the results of your scan on Friday and I am praying you get a nice follie at least 17mm in size :)

I am so bored. The TWW is especially boring in the first 6 days after O. DH has been away since Friday, I spent the weekend with my mom but have been alone since Sunday night. I have been so bored and lonely. Thank God DH gets home later tonight! :happydance:


----------



## rmsh1

I am still stalking you all and sending positive thoughts your way :dust:


----------



## rmsh1

Wow Lil, you been getting some vacation BDing in or what? :haha:


----------



## Rachel789

Hi Bex, please stick around don't leave us!


----------



## Rachel789

Same goes you for Louise :)


----------



## rmsh1

I'm not going anywhere. And I am going to POAS tomorrow (IC) so you can all share with me that it has hopefully gotten darker


----------



## Rachel789

Yay :happydance: Looking forward to it :)

DH's flight is already delayed by 45 mins and it isn't supposed to leave for a few hours :dohh:


----------



## mrsc81

Im here! Not going anywhere :hugs:

:dust:


----------



## raventtc

it has been quite in here?! i am still here just usually check in the am before i leave for work, and when i get home and maybe in the evening if i am not doing anything...but nothing new really with me, just waiting out my 2ww. I was telling my co-worker about throwing up sunday and she asks "r u preggo" and of course i cant say well i was only 2dpo when that happend so i don't know...haha, gotta love ttc!!


----------



## Rachel789

Good luck this TWW Raven I hope this it for you and everyone else in the TWW!!


----------



## seabean

It is quiet, I agree. Raven, not sure about your ch. What happens if you remove your second positive opk? It's hard to tell also because your temps for earlier in your cycle are missing, so I can't see a clear trend. You definitely od, just hard to say exactly when. Probably too early to be puking, but you never know! Good luck!!!

I am boring right now. Somewhere about 
7-10 days until o, but that's only if I even o like last cycle. I am worried that my body will go back to being annovulatory, and that last cycle was just a random mirracle. :(


----------



## cmwilson

Bex and Louise - I'm so glad you'll be sticking around. :hugs: Bex, I can't wait to see your next test. Yours looked beautiful Louise. :thumbup:

Ok ladies what do you think? My opk today, almost positive or my PCOS acting up again? (Sorry it's upside down I can't figure out how to fix it) My digital was negative. I have a feeling it was my PCOS acting up again. I honestly don't think my follie will have grown by Friday. I just don't have the same symptoms as last cycle. Honestly, I'm just ready to start bcp so I can move on to injectables where there is a 90% chance I'll ovulate. I like those odds.
 



Attached Files:







photo-15.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 9


----------



## mrsc81

It looks almost positive to me, personally when my pcos was bad i never got a positive opk :shrug:


----------



## raventtc

seabean said:


> It is quiet, I agree. Raven, not sure about your ch. What happens if you remove your second positive opk? It's hard to tell also because your temps for earlier in your cycle are missing, so I can't see a clear trend. You definitely od, just hard to say exactly when. Probably too early to be puking, but you never know! Good luck!!!
> 
> I am boring right now. Somewhere about
> 7-10 days until o, but that's only if I even o like last cycle. I am worried that my body will go back to being annovulatory, and that last cycle was just a random mirracle. :(

If i take out the second +opk my crosshairs move back to friday, but yeah i know i am missing some temps that was me taking a break and sleeping in - i started temping when i was close to my o day last cycle. I know its too soon to be puking i just thought it was funny that she said that, i mean she knows we are trying and all, but how to do expain all this charting stuff to someone else without sounding crazy...i think it was just from my terrible headache but who knows, it was bad tho.

Fx for you and your cycle this time around :hugs:


----------



## cmwilson

mrsc81 said:


> It looks almost positive to me, personally when my pcos was bad i never got a positive opk :shrug:

Me neither. Except with the trigger shot. Unfortunately I see a lot of these. It was just darker today than yesterday so I thought I'd check. I don't even care anymore. :dohh:


----------



## raventtc

it looks + too me too!! time for some BD!


----------



## Rachel789

It looks + to me as well! Are you having any fertile cm?


----------



## cmwilson

Rachel789 said:


> It looks + to me as well! Are you having any fertile cm?

Some watery but nothing stretchy. You aren't looking at it upside down are you? Plus the digital was negative. :shrug:


----------



## rmsh1

19dpo, tests are getting darker, phew!

Blue is HPT, green is OPK
 



Attached Files:







1907.jpg
File size: 58.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mrsc81

Did you have any implantation spotting/bleeding Bex?


----------



## mrsc81

Caroline dont feel defeated, you must keep fighting :hugs:
keed bd :flower:


----------



## rmsh1

mrsc81 said:


> Did you have any implantation spotting/bleeding Bex?

I have had no spotting whatsoever


----------



## rmsh1

Your OPK looks positive to me Caroline :hugs:


----------



## mrsc81

I had implantation spotting from sunday night until tuesday night, all the times i thought i might of had it in previous cycles, it looked nothing like i imagined it would, i expected some kind of blood but it wasnt. Although i do know some women do have blood..
Saw my gp yesterday and ive got my 1st midwife appt 2wks today and will be under a consultant because of my thyroid problem


----------



## raventtc

nice pic's rmsh!! 

mrsc - glad to hear you are already getting in to see the doc's.

AFM- i woke up this am sweating like enough my shirt was wet...eww gross!! but not a super high temp?? on another topic is anyone planning on watching any of the olympics when they start? if so what is your favorite sport to watch??


----------



## rmsh1

I have tickets to see volleyball, boxing and wrestling :)


----------



## bnporter81

Rachel, your temps are looking really good! FX'd for you hon:hugs:

Caroline, that OPK looked really close to positive to me. I'd keep doing OPKs for the next few days:thumbup:Hopefully you really are about to ovulate and it's not just the PCOS:flower:

Bex and Louise, both of your lines are getting nice and dark. Glad to hear neither of you are leaving us:hugs:

I agree that it has been pretty quiet on here. I've been a little busy, but also just nothing really new to report :wacko:

I probably won't be on for a few days...we're celebrating my sons' birthdays...they're going to be 2 and 3. Then we're taking my stepdaughter back home to Missouri so we've got a lot going on.

Hope you're all doing well. Lots of hugs to everyone:hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

Bex-Your tests look great! :happydance:

Caroline-The test does look REALLY close if not + take another today and see what it looks like :thumbup:

Bethany-I hope by time you get back you are finally ready to O :)

My temps may look good but they looked amazing the last couple cycles too so I know it means nothing. Now if my temps are still this high around 12-13 dpo then I will be a little excited!


----------



## seabean

Caroline - the OPK looks borderline to me too. I would keep BD-ing and testing. I think it's a good sign that it's getting closer to positive...it might be that your body still knows that it's ripening your little eggy, and building up for O still! Hopefully they see one growing on your scan tomorrow!

Raven - taking a temp break is great! I wish I was able to hold off on temping this cycle for a week longer, but curiosity always gets the better of me :(


----------



## seabean

I'm not sure what Olympic sport is my favorite, but I love following them! Gymnastics is always crazy to watch, because I think it would be so fun to do like 5 back flips in a row :haha: I always love it when there is some potential record-breaking event, like Michael Phelps 4 years ago. That makes it exciting. I wish lacrosse was in the Olympics, that is my fave sport :)


----------



## Rachel789

Dee- DH loves lacrosse. He was the captain of the lacrosse team in high school and played in college as well!


----------



## seabean

Rachel789 said:


> Dee- DH loves lacrosse. He was the captain of the lacrosse team in high school and played in college as well!

Fun! I played in college and I coach a girls HS team :) such a fun sport! Men's and women's lax is so different. Men's is probably more exciting for fans since they get to beat each other up :haha:


----------



## cmwilson

Bex - That's so neat that you get to go to some of the Olympic events! Jealous! I used to play volleyball in high school! 

Bethany - Have fun being away! When you get back I bet you'll O. :thumbup:

Rachel - Your temps are looking great but I understand not getting your hopes up. I got into trouble with that last cycle. :cry:

Here's this mornings opk with FMU. Thoughts? I didn't do a digi, I will do one around 4 pm.
 



Attached Files:







photo-13.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 9









photo-14.jpg
File size: 11 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mrsc81

Id say thats positive caroline!


----------



## Rachel789

I agree it looks positive to me!! I bet you get good news at your scan tomorrow :)


----------



## Rachel789

Yea I am def not letting my hopes go up based on my temps. They look identical to my last two cycles so far...


----------



## cmwilson

Guess what ladies?! Hope it's not a faker! (Why do my pictures keep going upside down?! :growlmad:) 

I have my scan tomorrow anyway so I'm still having that but depending on what they see we may have an iui tomorrow afternoon. Trying not to get my hopes up that this isn't a fluke. I had one of these before. :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







photo-15.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 5









photo-16.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 4









photo-17.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## raventtc

caroline - woohoo that is some ++ and smiley faces!! get to BD!! and good luck tomorrow too...

rmsh - wow you are going! that is awesome have fun, i love watching most of the events.

rachel - we will get thru this 2ww together and not put too much stock into these temps just yet!! how long is your lp? mine is 15/16days....


----------



## Rachel789

Caroline-:wohoo: I am so excited for you. Here is my opinion on this...you had a 10mm follie on Monday. It grew about 1-2 mm per day so by today it is about 16-17mm so it is about big enough to ovulate. I bet by tomorrow you have a 17-18 mm follie and you will O later tomorrow or Saturday! I don't want to get your hopes up just in case it is a false + but I am excited for you, it seems to me it would be a real positive especially since you had a 10 mm follie on monday. :)

Raven-I am glad you are in the TWW with me I need someone to help me through it, it gets so boring and drug out! My LP pre clomid was 12-13 days but my last two clomid cycles it has been 14 so I am assuming that is what it will be again this cycle. I am waiting to make sure the trigger shot is out of my system and if my temps are still up and no spotting on 13 dpo I will test then which is a week from tomorrow. :)


----------



## mrsc81

Yey Caroline :happydance:


----------



## MommyDream

Congrats Caroline!! Get BDing and good luck at your scan tomorrow!

Raven and Rachel - I'm in the TWW with both of you. I've just been away on vacation so I haven't been writing much. I hope you are both doing well!

How is everyone else?


----------



## cmwilson

Thanks ladies, I hope it's not a fluke and I will have a big follie tomorrow. Hubby and I BDd when he got home from work but now I'm worried that his count won't be good for a possible IUI tomorrow. Last month we bd'd a day and a half before the IUI and his post wash count was only 7 mill which isn't great and now we bd'd possibly 18 hours before the potential IUI. I'm worried the count will be worse tomorrow now. :wacko: Ahhh, maybe we shouldn't have bd'd today! :dohh: I know I'm freaking out over nothing I mean I don't even know if there's an egg in there! I guess we'll see tomorrow! FXD


----------



## rmsh1

Yay Caroline, look at those positives go! Have some of this :dust: :dust: :dust:

And I am sure you are fine to have BD. You are listening to your body, you have fertile cm, and those sperm will be travelling up to wait for your egg to release :)


----------



## mrsc81

Good luck today Caroline :hugs:


----------



## raventtc

MommyDream said:


> Congrats Caroline!! Get BDing and good luck at your scan tomorrow!
> 
> Raven and Rachel - I'm in the TWW with both of you. I've just been away on vacation so I haven't been writing much. I hope you are both doing well!
> 
> How is everyone else?

how was your trip? how long is you lp? Nothing much going on with me i keep waking up sweaty thats about it. 

:dust:


----------



## MommyDream

raventtc said:


> MommyDream said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Caroline!! Get BDing and good luck at your scan tomorrow!
> 
> Raven and Rachel - I'm in the TWW with both of you. I've just been away on vacation so I haven't been writing much. I hope you are both doing well!
> 
> How is everyone else?
> 
> how was your trip? how long is you lp? Nothing much going on with me i keep waking up sweaty thats about it.
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Still on my trip! :) my LP is 14 days! Gahh... Not much longer now! I hope waking up sweaty is a sign for you!


----------



## seabean

Don't freak out Caroline! You have some good signs in your favor right now! Just wait to see what the scan says, and if they want to do an iui then they will be able to get a batch of swimmers, even if its not a large ideal amount. It will be better than nothing, and you probably have a whole army waiting up there anyway since you BDd yesterday....I say you are covered! Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## seabean

So who is testing first, out of you tww ladies?!?!

Ps, have you guys been hearing about this movie theater shooting?? Holy crap.


----------



## MommyDream

I will test of the 27th or 28th. I would rather AF than a BFN!

The movie theatre shooting is so horrible! What is wrong wih people? My heart definitely goes out to The families of those who were killed... :(


----------



## Rachel789

Yes Dee I saw it on the news this morning..Sooooo sad :(

Lil-I know you missed a few temps but your chart looks great and soooo different from your previous charts. I hope this is it for you :)

Caroline-Good luck at your scan :hugs:

Raven-I have been having night sweats too but this has been going on for a while I think the clomid is still affecting me :growlmad:

I woke up today dripping sweat and couldnt sleep well because I was so hot so when I temped I really wasnt sleeping more than 30 mins because I kept waking up. I was surprised my temp was lower instead of higher. I never have dips this big at this point in my LP but I am never getting hopes up again because I had every curve ball thrown at me last cycle and nothing came of it.


----------



## Rachel789

Wow wayyyyyyy too quiet it here, speak up girls! :)

Caroline-I hope your scan went well :hugs:


----------



## seabean

I wish I had something exciting to report. Just chugging along waiting for O. My temps are not as consistent as they were pre-O last cycle, but they aren't too bad. OPKs are still like half dark, which I think is usual for me. That's about that!

Caroline - hope all is ok!

Rachel - I feel like this thread seems to get extra quiet when you are in the TWW and dieing to be distracted by other people's updates! :haha:


----------



## bnporter81

yes, I heard about the shooting this morning...awful. Yet another big shooting in Colorado like at Columbine:nope:

Caroline, that's great about your pos. OPK!!:happydance::happydance:Get that eggy!:spermy::sex:

Lil, your temps are looking awesome! I hope this is your month, hon:thumbup:

Nothing much going on atm...today is my oldest son's birthday. :cake: He's turning 3 and we're also celebrating my youngest son's birthday at the same time since their birthdays are only 6 days apart.

I got an allllmost positive OPK just now. It looked very similar to the first OPK Caroline had posted...also had more EWCM so I'm hoping I'll O. in the next couple of days but we'll be so busy with birthday stuff this weekend and traveling to Missouri...I just hope we can BD enough:dohh:My temp here lately has been ridiculously consistent. And I know my thermometer is working right because I tried taking it later in the day and it was higher. My temps the last couple of weeks have been better/more steady than they have any other cycle so I think that's a good thing:thumbup:

Hope everyone has a good weekend.


----------



## Rachel789

Dee-I think your right I am so bored I need someone to entertain me! :haha:

Bethany-Ohhhh I am so excited for you I hope O is finally making an appearance! Happy B-day to both your sons :cake:


----------



## cmwilson

My scan did not go well. There were no follicles and bloodwork showed I hadn't ovulated so the opks were false positives. I have a meeting next week to discuss injectables. I guess I'll be starting bcp soon. I hate my body.


----------



## mrsc81

Oh caroline im so disappointed for you :hugs: I have been checking back all day to see how you got on, i really thought you had ovulated.
I know nothing we can say can make you feel better :hugs:
How long will you go on bcp for?


----------



## seabean

Caroline :hugs: I hate my body too. We will all get through this!


----------



## rmsh1

:hugs: Caroline


----------



## mrsc81

Nat - We miss you! I hope your ok :hugs:


----------



## raventtc

seabean said:


> So who is testing first, out of you tww ladies?!?!
> 
> Ps, have you guys been hearing about this movie theater shooting?? Holy crap.

i am not testing early, and af is supposed to show up on the the 30/31? 

and yes i did hear about this movie shooting!! what is wrong with people today?? so sad for all those families who lost someone


----------



## mrsc81

Its mine and hubby's 5yr anniversary today :cloud9:
Were having a bbq later.. Hope the sun stays out :)


----------



## mrsc81

Bethany i hope this is ovulation for you!


----------



## Rachel789

cmwilson said:


> My scan did not go well. There were no follicles and bloodwork showed I hadn't ovulated so the opks were false positives. I have a meeting next week to discuss injectables. I guess I'll be starting bcp soon. I hate my body.

I am so sorry to hear this and totally undestand the feeling of hating your body :( :hugs:

It sounds like the injections have a great success rate with getting you to O and giving you multiple follies so you will have a really good chance the first round. We will be here to help you pass the time on bcp because I know how much tortour the wait can be.


----------



## Diddums

Hello ladies, back from holiday and we had a fab time! was very relaxing and was nice not to temp. I think i won't bother temping anymore until i get proper AF as i doubt i will ovulate until this cycle finally ends (CD171 and counting!). I have my consultant appointment in just under two weeks and hopefully will get some provera. Otherwise i will try bcp for three weeks and come back off in the hope to kick start hormones! Excited and nervous at the same time. Found out that a three month private prescription of clomid is £5.21 which is less than the nhs price i would pay, so i will discuss this with the dr. I have one final blood test on tuesday to have a final hormone panel before my appointment to further provide proof of no ovulation. 

Caroline, sorry there was no follie, was the 10mm still there? You going to wait a while to see if you ov, or you going on bcp?

Bex and Lou how you two feeling? any sickness etc?

Beth you done any more opk?

Good luck to all those in the TWW hope we get some more bfp :) xxxxx


----------



## Rachel789

Happy Anniversary Louise!! :)


----------



## Lisa92881

Oh Caroline how frustrating I'm sorry! :hugs: I'm sure you'll have much better luck with injectibles.


----------



## mrsc81

Katya - Glad you enjoyed your holiday :)
Ive not had an sickness yet, i think alot of times that comes around the 6+ wk mark, mainly ive got insomnia as when i wake in the night to pee i cant get back to sleep.. Other than that, back ache, cramps and slightly sore bbs!


----------



## Diddums

Happy Anniversary :) xxx


----------



## rmsh1

No ms for yet either, though I am already carrying crackers on me just in case. I catch a lot of public transport and it would be pleasant to get caught out

Glad you had a great trip Katya, and I hope your cycles get sorted soon. 171 days is soooo long :hugs:


----------



## cmwilson

Thanks for your support ladies. :hugs:Right now I'm evaluating my options. After talking with DH last night, injectables might not be in our future right now due to cost. I have an appointment Wednesday morning to find out what's involved and the cost. After that, we'll decide on our next step. If we need to wait on the injectables I think I'll try soy although I doubt it will work if clomid didn't but I can't just do nothing. We shall see. I'll keep you informed. 

You ladies in the TWW, your charts are looking great! Your all going to get your BFPs and I'm going to be here all by myself! :cry::winkwink:

Totally random but Rachel, didn't you say you work from home? What do you do? Just curious.


----------



## MommyDream

Happy Anniersary Louise!

Kayta- glad you had a great vacay! Good luck with your upcoming appt!

Caroline - so sorry there's no follicles. It's heartbreaking... Hope you're doing ok. Keep us posted after you discuss cost of injectables. 

I've been slacking off this TWW with temping as I'm on vacation still. Going back to work on Monday is going to bite!! No real symptoms of anything here.


----------



## mrsc81

Caroline - you will not be here on your own.... im not going, i refuse :haha:

Lil - Hope your having a good time!


----------



## Rachel789

Caroline-I would ask your dr femara and research it yourself. There are a lot of women with pcos that don't o on clomid but femara works for them. And it doesnt have the nasty side effects clomid has. I think femara is what I will be on for my next medicated cycle.

I work for a company called Lion Bridge. The pay isnt great but it is so flexible, I can log on and work for 2 minutes or hours at a time, any time of day. I used to be a pharmaceutical sales rep but honestly I hated being in sales. DH and I decided that the job I have now will be perfect for when we have kids because I can stay home and still bring in some money but if/when we have kids and they go to school I will have to go back to a full time better paying job, but loving this right now! Google the company you can find openings on their site.


----------



## raventtc

caroline - you will not be left here alone!! :hugs:

katya - glad you had a good trip

afm- its been a rainy day here and kinda cool (which is nice to feel) we went and saw the new batman movie today and ate out....and now i feel stuffed and just want to curl up in my bed and sleep. but instead i am on here and stuck looking at pintrest.


----------



## bnporter81

Caroline, I'm so sorry you didn't get better news:hugs:We'll all be here for you:flower:After all, we yelping vaginas have gotta stick together:winkwink:

Happy anniversary, Louise!:wedding:

I'm getting ready to do an OPK...I've been so busy with the birthday party/cleaning that I haven't really had a chance to do one. I'm just hoping it's still dark and hasn't gone light again:dohh:

Hugs to everyone


----------



## Rachel789

I hope everyone is doing well today :)

Nat-We miss you, I hope you are doing ok :hugs:


----------



## raventtc

everyone must be having a busy weekend cause it is sooo quiet but thats okay! nothing much going on with me, did some outside yard work today and feeling like i got a ton done, well hubby helpd too. i made some stuffed peppers for dinner tonight and it was yummy!!

:dust: to all


----------



## Rachel789

Yes it has been really quiet :(

My chart is weird this cycle, another big temp dip today. If my calculations on O day are correct then I am only 9 dpo today so it should be too early for a drop due to AF since my LP has been 14 days on clomid. Zero symptoms so we likely didn't catch the egg anyway. I am just ready to move on to a new cycle already.


----------



## Rachel789

Bethany-I see you had a big jump in your temp day!! Do you think you o'ed? Have you done opks lately? Getting a decent amount of BD'ing in?


----------



## mrsc81

Rachel, Lil, Raven.. when are you going to :test:


----------



## Rachel789

Well I like to wait until I am late for AF. If my O calculations are correct which I am 90% sure they are then AF would be due on Sunday. I have out of town company coming in though on Friday and I have to entertain and they will want to do some drinking so I decided I will test Friday morning so I will be able to confirm I am in the clear to drink, that will be 13 dpo. I am not expecting anything though to be honest I am already feeling sad and out. :(


----------



## mrsc81

You just never know! I didnt expect it either and even dismissed the feint line i saw, putting it down to an evap and then drank that night at a wedding reception :dohh:
I was testing from 7dpo just out of habit :haha: I couldnt stop eating in tww and kept telling myself, dont worry when af comes i will work harder at the gym to make sure i havent gained any weight.


----------



## seabean

everyone's temps are looking really good! rachel i think that today's dip is too early to be AF, so maybe implantation?! :) 

how was everyone's weekend? we went to the beach for the day on saturday, which was very relaxing and fun. yesterday did a lot of much needed yard work.


----------



## kiki04

I am not sure if any of you have used this as I havent scrolled all the way through this thread but I wanted to share some information on vitex. I dont like synthetic hormones etc etc such as birth control and regulate my natural body rhythms. I was getting 65 day cycles, not ovulating until cd52 etc etc and I went for blood tests and all that stuff and my dr prescribed me progesterone. I was not opposed to taking it but wanted to try a more natural route first. I went into my health foods store (Vita Health) but you can go to a Sangsters etc etc etc and I told them what was going on. They suggested this vitamin called Vitex for me as it is all natural vitamins the promotes and stimulate the natural proiduction of your own hormones instead of using artificial hormones. It is directly related to womens reproductive health and helps with a range of things from PCOS to cysts, to hormone embalances and more... I am posting a link just so you can read about it, not to purchase it online... definately worth looking into as since taking it my cycles went from 65 days to 32 days and instead of a cd52 ovulation I am getting a cd 19 ovulation. It has helped me in so many more ways such as better sleep, less acne and weight loss. It is no magic cure but it definately helps and I am hopeful in getting my BFP finally...this is my second normal cycle since starting it and I take one vitamin per day in the morning.

https://natural-fertility-info.com/vitex


----------



## mrsc81

Dee - Hubby cooked us a BBQ on saturday, the first thing he's ever cooked me :haha: 
The weather in UK is finally feeling like summer! Weve had so much rain, but now the suns out :) Last week it was about 57f and now its 77-80f


----------



## seabean

oooh, YUM we love to bbq as well! my husband always takes over as the grill master too :)

i've heard that it's been a crazy rainy summer. glad to hear that it's clearing up in time for the olympics! 

when's your first pregnancy ultrasound?? i think you said it was coming up, but I forget :)


----------



## mrsc81

Im seeing the midwife on 2nd august, which is 2 wks earlier than normal, dont usually get 1st appt until around 8wks, 1st ultrasound is usually around 12wks, but im hoping to get in earlier as my midwife appt is earlier :thumbup:


----------



## MommyDream

Hi ladies! I'm officially back from vacation - back at work! BOO! No symptoms of anything here except cramps yesterday... they are gone today. I am testing on Fri or Sat if AF is a no-show.... which I really hope is the case!

Rachel - your trend is still up even with the dip! And it's too early! Fingers crossed!

Dee - the beach sounds great! I had some quality beach days on my vacation - missing it already.

Louise - I love BBQ! We BBQ almost everyday in the summer


----------



## Rachel789

I am with you girls I LOVE BBQ'ing, we do it a lot too. mmmmmmm things taste so much better on the grill :thumbup:

Lil-Your chart is looking promising! :happydance: If no AF signs I am going to test Friday as well :)


----------



## MommyDream

Rachel-did you have any ewcm this cycle?


----------



## Rachel789

I think I noticed a little on O day but DH wasnt even around then. I used pre seed internally..not sure if thats enough though to get it done. :shrug:


----------



## MommyDream

I haven't had any.... Booooo


----------



## Rachel789

Yea clomid is known for doing that. If u don't get ur bfp this cycle maybe try iui?


----------



## raventtc

mrsc81 said:


> Rachel, Lil, Raven.. when are you going to :test:

well i am not testing early, af is supposed to show up mon/tues i think so how knows.



seabean said:


> everyone's temps are looking really good! rachel i think that today's dip is too early to be AF, so maybe implantation?! :)
> 
> how was everyone's weekend? we went to the beach for the day on saturday, which was very relaxing and fun. yesterday did a lot of much needed yard work.

i did lots of yard work too, every night lately i go out after dinner when its cooler and weed the garden



MommyDream said:


> Hi ladies! I'm officially back from vacation - back at work! BOO! No symptoms of anything here except cramps yesterday... they are gone today. I am testing on Fri or Sat if AF is a no-show.... which I really hope is the case!
> 
> Rachel - your trend is still up even with the dip! And it's too early! Fingers crossed!
> 
> Dee - the beach sounds great! I had some quality beach days on my vacation - missing it already.
> 
> Louise - I love BBQ! We BBQ almost everyday in the summer

welcome back! i hope that she stays away for you too!!!



Rachel789 said:


> I am with you girls I LOVE BBQ'ing, we do it a lot too. mmmmmmm things taste so much better on the grill :thumbup:
> 
> Lil-Your chart is looking promising! :happydance: If no AF signs I am going to test Friday as well :)

i love to cook out, and usually that is my job but I love to grill! I just pinned some dinners you grill in foil that i need to try now, they look so yummy


----------



## cmwilson

Hey ladies, hope you had a great weekend! We had a BBQ yesterday too!

Raven, Lil, Rachel - Your charts are still looking good! I am keeping my fingers crossed for you ladies! :hugs:

Louise - I can't wait to hear how your appointment goes and see an ultrasound! Same for you Bex, when's your appointment?

Dee - I'm glad you had fun at the beach. I can't wait to go to the beach!

Bethany - Did you O?! That's a nice temp spike!

Kiki - Thanks for the tip! I tried Vitex and it didn't work for me but I'm glad it worked for you!

AFM - Hubby and I had a talk yesterday and we decided on a plan. We've decided to hold off on the injectables until after we return from our vacation on October 7th. I think I will start the birth control in the middle of September so we'll be ready to go when we get back. I'm still going to my appointment on Wednesday so I can get an idea of what exactly our insurance will cover of the injectables and also ask her about metformin and femara. I was a little bummed at first but now I feel a bit relaxed because I won't have to worry about egg growth and scans and whatnot. I'm looking forward to October but who knows maybe she'll give me femara on Wednesday. But if not at least I have only a few months till injectables! :thumbup:


----------



## MommyDream

My doctor said I should try femara next as well actually... Before IUI... We will see! Good luck At your appt Caroline!


----------



## rmsh1

Good luck Caroline :hugs:

I am waiting for a midwife to call me to arrange my first appointment. If she doesn't call today, I have to call them tomorrow. But I do have my sneaky scan on August 2nd, which is OH's birthday. He wont be able to come though. So I get a sneak peak at bean then :)


----------



## mrsc81

Did you book a private scan Bex? Im thinking about doing the same, but as ive got my midwife appt early i may get my scan a bit earlier, on the NHS website it says 1st scan should be between 8-12wks, so if i get one at 10 wks i may be able to wait.. well maybe :haha:


----------



## rmsh1

No I didn't book my scan, I had one already booked as part of my fertility investigations, to check my ovaries, so I am just still going to go to the scan :)


----------



## mrsc81

Lucky you :flower:
I want to see whats going on in there :haha:

My ticker is based on the due date my doc will use by the way, and not when i ovulated, im actually 4wks & 6 days or 5wks based on ovulation.


----------



## Rachel789

Caroline-I think you have a good plan. If your dr. wants to try femara good, if not then you can relax a bit and look forward to your vacation followed by your round of injectables :hugs: 

I will be taking a natural cycle myself next cycle because the RE wants to run tests before suggesting a treatment plan. My first appt with my new dr. is a week from tomorrow. I fully expect my body to go straight back to 60 day+ cycles so I will likely have no chance next cycle and have to end it with provera :( But honestly at this point what is another month when I have already waited almost a year. It is what it is, I am getting sick of letting it bother me. 

Looking forward to hearing about your scans Bex and Louise :)

Raven-your temps are looking nice and high! :thumbup: 

I couldnt sleep for crap yesterday, I think I literally woke up 10 times :growlmad: Not sure what that was about, I had been sleeping so well lately then yesterday it was horrible. I was probably only sleeping 20 mins when I took my temp since I woke up that often so who knows how accurate it is but really who cares if AF is gonna show she is gonna show, it doesn't matter what my temp says today. :smug:


----------



## raventtc

rachel don't count yourself out yet :hugs:

bex & louise can't wait to see your little beans or at least hear about your appointments!

so i woke up this am to temp, and then i got up and my bbs hurt and i mean hurt like they were in a vise and being squeezed...i went back to sleep and just now got up, they are still sore but not like this am. good sign i hope!!! Fx :D 

Lots Of :dust:


----------



## seabean

yay sore boobs raven!!

rachel - your temps are TOTALLY different this cycle, I hope that's a good sign for you!!

I reeeeally hope I can be in the TWW club by the end of this week :shrug: OPKs getting slightly darker, but still not positive. Some EWCM is mixed in, but I see that quite frequently. It seems strange, since I've been on here for so long, but this the FIRST time my hubby and I have actually been timing sex specifically around a potential ovulation day. Last cycle I was out of town for 2 weeks so there was no chance. Before that, it was just sex whenever, just in case my body decided to randomly O and get back to normal. But this week, I might actually ovulate like a normal women and BDing a lot, which feels like the first time actually "TRYING" for a baby...so crazy.


----------



## MommyDream

Rachel - hopefully the crappy night's sleeps are a sign. I hope this is your cycle! 

Raven - yay for sore boobs! I have a good feeling about this cycle for you :)
 
Dee - that's great that you are timing BD at the right times - good luck! I'm sure you'll have a better chance!

I am having a super terrible day at work. Maybe it's just hormones, but I feel overloaded with work and my boss is making me really unhappy today. :growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## mrsc81

Rachel - i couldnt sleep properly in my tww either :winkwink:


----------



## Rachel789

Raven- Yay for sore boobs! :happydance: Do you normally get sore boobs? I never get sore boobs and it annoys me because I know that is such a good early pregnancy sign. I poke and prode at mine every day but absolutly nothing happening there, nipples are fine too :growlmad: Hopefully this is a great sign for you!

Dee-That must be a good feeling to know you can finally BD a lot and know when you will O. I had the same issue as you before I went on clomid and I feel like now I have a better chance since I can time it right. 

Lil-Your chart looks really good! Sorry your boss is ruining your day :hugs:

My chart does look different than any other chart but symptom wise I feel the same as every other cycle. I don't want to sound totally negative but I just can't get excited about my chart as last cycle I did and it meant nothing :nope: If my temp stays the same or goes up tomorrow I MIGHT have a little more hope because my temps usually start to drop around 10-12 dpo.


----------



## raventtc

seabean - glad to hear your bding this time around o!! Fx you join us in this 2ww soon too

lil - sorry to hear your boss is making your day bad..hormones can really mess us up can't they -- congrats on the weight loss too :D

rachel - no sore bbs are not something i get, sometimes they are tender but i think thats because of all the poking and squeezing i do to see if they feel different haha, this is the first time that they hurt and i didn't even touch them....they are still so sore if i touch them


----------



## Rachel789

That is probably a REALLY good sign then! I can't wait to hear the results of your testing :)


----------



## seabean

AGREED! Sounds like a REALLY good sign!!!


----------



## bnporter81

Hi girls, hope you're all doing well:flower:

Caroline, I agree with Rachel...I think you've got a good plan thought out:thumbup:I hope it works out:hugs:

Rachel, your temp is still looking really good...FX'd it stays up:winkwink:

Well, my temp spike was just a fluke. I went to bed really late that night and woke up pretty early so I discarded it and today my temp is back to it's usual 97.3:dohh:My OPK got pretty dark there for a couple of days and then last night it was a lighter, but then again I had some decent EWCM too last night so I have no clue:nope:

I'm almost at the point where I don't really care any more. I'm going to continue to use the Fertility Blend because I do think it's doing something just by looking at my temps...then I guess in a month or so if there's not much difference I'm going back on the BC for a few months and then stop. If things are still as irregular after the BC then I'll be at my one year mark for TTC and I'm going to the doc.

Good luck to you girls in your TWW. I hope you get your BFPs this cycle:thumbup:

Talk to everyone later:flower:


----------



## Rachel789

Temp went down a little which is typical for this time in my cycle so I am probably out, still no symptoms either. :( I knew my chances were slim this month but I am still depressed.

I probably won't have a chance again until mid September or so because next cycle will be unmedicated and will likely have to end via provera. Ahhhhhhh so sick of waiting. I feel like I am nearing the end of my journey, if the RE can't get me pregnant within 4 cycles then we will stop TTC and probably take a break for 2-3 years and if we can afford it and think it makes sense down the road we MAY try IVF. I hate that I am in this position :cry:


----------



## bnporter81

Rachel, I'm sorry you're feeling so down about everything:hugs:Your temp. only went down a little bit and it's still nice and high. I'd say you still have a good chance this cycle:thumbup:You don't always need symptoms early on to indicate pregnancy...you never know:winkwink:


----------



## MommyDream

:hugs: Rachel. I know it is tough and so unfair. I'm here for you! You're not out until AF shows - but I'm right there with you - I don't think this is my cycle either. I was too scared to temp this morning because if I saw a drop I'd be crushed. At this point, I'm just waiting anxiously for AF to arrive on Friday.


----------



## raventtc

rachel :hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

Thanks girls you are the best! I am just having a down day. Sometimes I feel positive and others I don't but I guess that is normal. I have been so used to having a chance every month for the past few cycles so the thought of having to wait until mid September to try again makes me sad. :(


----------



## seabean

This thread is so down lately and sounds like almost everyone is ready to just give up. I hope it doesn't stay this emotionally hard and that we can get some more BFPs rolling in soon! :hugs: HUGS too all!


----------



## mrsc81

Rachel :hugs: Dont count yourself out yet, you just never know. I hope all you ladies get bfps real soon :dust:

And wheres Nat?? We miss you :hugs: Hope your ok, and just having a little break from bnb.


----------



## Rachel789

So I just got my blood work results back.

My thyroid was 1.6 which is perfect. Last time I had it tested was February and it was 3.10. I asked the nurse if it was normal for it to fluctuate like that from test to test and she said "are you on thyroid meds?" I said no. She said that is really strange for it be that different and she has never seen that unless someone was on thyroid meds. What the heck does that mean then?? She has never seen that, I am really confused as to why that happened if that isnt normal :shrug:

I had my progesterone done on 6 dpo and it was 14.1. The nurse said it was good and that they like to see 10+ to indicate ovulation. I thought 14 sounded a little low, I think I heard 30+ is ideal. I did have it done at 6 dpo so maybe it would have been a little higher on 7 dpo but still I wish it was at least 20.


----------



## Rachel789

Actually after doing a little more research it seems my progesterone levels are good. Thats a relief!


----------



## seabean

Rachel789 said:


> Actually after doing a little more research it seems my progesterone levels are good. Thats a relief!

I think they sound good, and they were only taken at 6 DPO. I would only be truly worried if you were spotting through your TWW. I'm not sure if changes in thyroid levels means anything, but at least they changed in the RIGHT direction! That must mean you have done something right :) Or maybe the first level was just off. That's one less thing to worry about though, nice!


----------



## Rachel789

I called my mom who is a nurse and she said that is really odd for the levels to be that different in a small amount of time. She suspects maybe there was an error at the lab one of the times. I had it tested a year ago as well and I called my PCP and left a message to see what it was then. Also I think when I see my new RE next week I will ask him to check it again. 

I read in regards to progesterone levels they like to see 10+ for unmedicated and 15+ for medicated cycles. Mine was done one day early so by time it peaked it would likely be over 15 so I think that should be fine.


----------



## Rachel789

Dee-I see you are having ewcm and a temp drop, have you done any opks? Do you think O is coming soon?


----------



## MommyDream

Rachel789 said:


> Actually after doing a little more research it seems my progesterone levels are good. Thats a relief!

Great news! You are lucky that your Mom is a nurse and you have her to bounce ideas off! :thumbup:


----------



## seabean

Rachel - might be worth getting those tested again. And I think the thyroid is totally RE's territory, so you should be in good hands!

I really hope I am gearing up to O! So far things are pretty similar to this time last cycle w/ symptoms and the temp drop. I had some great EWCM today too. Some bloating and cramping, but no noticeable O pains yet. I will do an OPK when I get home in a few hours. If it's close to + I will post it! :)


----------



## cmwilson

Hey ladies

Rachel - Don't lose hope yet! Your temp didn't go down by much. That's great news about your thyroid and progesterone! I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for you, Lil and Raven!:hugs:

Bethany - I'm sorry the high temp was a fluke. :hugs: Hopefully you'll O soon. 

Dee - Is O on its way?! Your chart looks promising. :happydance:

Well I had my doc appointment today and I still have to talk to hubby about it but she gave me another option before full on injectables. She suggested a combination cycle with femara and injectables. The cost would be considerably less and I wouldn't need to go on bcp. I'd really like to try it next month and if it doesn't work go on bcp and start injectables in October. I'll have to see if I can get DH on board tonight. The good news is that it looks like we've met our insurance deductible and they will now pay 100% of diagnostic tests like ultrasounds and bloodwork. :thumbup: Now we just need to get pregnant before the end of the year and the deductible kicks in again. Easy peasy right? :winkwink:


----------



## Rachel789

Caroline-That is great news you have a less expensive option to try! :happydance: And great news you met your deductible. We still have 1k or so more to meet :(

Do you know how much the femara with injectables costs? I wonder if I could try that next, I really like the idea of combining both especially if it isnt crazy expensive.


----------



## cmwilson

Rachel789 said:


> Caroline-That is great news you have a less expensive option to try! :happydance: And great news you met your deductible. We still have 1k or so more to meet :(
> 
> Do you know how much the femara with injectables costs? I wonder if I could try that next, I really like the idea of combining both especially if it isnt crazy expensive.

Without insurance the cost of the injectables is 250 and the femara I think is 50 so about 300?


----------



## Rachel789

Wow thats not bad at all! I am going to ask my RE about it at our appointment next week. While I o'ed on clomid I only got one follie and I really want 2 follies so we have better odds. Hopefully adding injectables will give me more follies.


----------



## cmwilson

Rachel789 said:


> Wow thats not bad at all! I am going to ask my RE about it at our appointment next week. While I o'ed on clomid I only got one follie and I really want 2 follies so we have better odds. Hopefully adding injectables will give me more follies.

That sounds like a good idea. I'm hoping we'll have more success with this. :thumbup:


----------



## MommyDream

Caroline - I'm glad to hear you have the femara and injectables option! Let us know what your DH says!


----------



## cmwilson

MommyDream said:


> Caroline - I'm glad to hear you have the femara and injectables option! Let us know what your DH says!

Thanks Lil I will. (didn't mean to rhyme there :haha:) By the way, congrats on the weight loss! That's great! What have you been doing?


----------



## mrsc81

Caroline thats great that you have other options :flower:


----------



## MommyDream

cmwilson said:


> MommyDream said:
> 
> 
> Caroline - I'm glad to hear you have the femara and injectables option! Let us know what your DH says!
> 
> Thanks Lil I will. (didn't mean to rhyme there :haha:) By the way, congrats on the weight loss! That's great! What have you been doing?Click to expand...

Working out like a mad woman! I'm using myfitnesspal as well which keeps track of your calories in vs calories out (it's similar the weight watchers but it's a free iphone app). As a general rule, if calories in < calories out you lose weight. I'm terrible at watching what I eat so I find that helps! :thumbup:


----------



## cmwilson

MommyDream said:


> Working out like a mad woman! I'm using myfitnesspal as well which keeps track of your calories in vs calories out (it's similar the weight watchers but it's a free iphone app). As a general rule, if calories in < calories out you lose weight. I'm terrible at watching what I eat so I find that helps! :thumbup:

That's how my hubby lost 100 pounds through cutting calories and now he's added working out 4-5 times a week to his routine. I admire you guys, I don't think I have the will power to cut calories (or workout for that matter :haha:)


----------



## mrsc81

Ive not worked out since 13th, ive ended my membership at the gym too, i could use a rest :haha: Ive been going since oct 2010 and never had a week off


----------



## MommyDream

Caroline - that's a major accomplishment for you DH! Good for him!

Louise - wow... Great work with your work outs too! You must be celebrating now that you can relax them a bit!

I don't want to temp tomorrow.... Super scared of a drop :(


----------



## raventtc

well this am i had a temp drop, below the coverline?? i sleep like crap i was up off and on every few hours. 

caroline-great to hear your doctor gave you another option and congrats to your dh on his weight loss!! 

rachel-glad your feeling better since you got your results :D


----------



## bnporter81

Rachel and Lil, your temps are looking really promising so far! FX'd for both of you this cycle:flower:

Dee, what a huge spike! I hope this is it for you...if so it looks like your cycles/ovulation are definitely getting back on track:thumbup:Congrats:happydance:

Caroline, the combination of the two sounds like a good, less expensive plan:thumbup:I hope you're able to do it and it is successful for you:flower:

Raven, hopefully your temp. will come back up tomorrow. :hugs: How long is your typical LP?

I had a pretty big spike myself, but not getting excited yet really. My 3 year old decided to get in bed with me last night and he was all snuggled up to me and I was burning up by the time morning came:haha:So I might end up discarding it tomorrow.

Hope everyone has a great day:hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

Dee-That is a big temp jump, it looks like you may have o'ed! :happydance:

Bethany-That is a HUGE temp jump. If it is still up tomorrow I would say you o'ed. 

Lil-Did you end up temping today?

Raven-You have a long LP right? So the temp drop at this point likely means nothing. Are your boobs still sore?

Temp went back up a tiny bit today. At 12 dpo in my last two clomid cycles my temp dropped off a lot and today it is still high. I am trying not to read into it though as temps can be funny and a lot of things can affect them cycle to cycle. Regardless of what my temp does tomorrow I will take a test because I have my cousin coming in from out of town and we will be doing some drinking this weekend so I need to know if I am in the clear. Tomorrow will be 13 dpo, if my test is negative good chance I wouldnt be pregnant, right?


----------



## MommyDream

Dee and Bethany - those are great temp spikes! I hope you've both o'd!

Rachel - your trend on this chart is different! FX!

I didn't temp because I'm so sick of disappointment. This is the one year mark cycle... :( no symptoms and feeling normal.


----------



## Rachel789

Not really any symptoms here either so I am still thinking I am likely out. I will test tomorrow just to get it out of the way really not expecting anything to come of it.

Next cycle will make me hit the one year mark myself :(


----------



## mrsc81

Good luck to those of you testing tomorrow :hugs:

I agree rachel, if you get a negative at 13dpo its more than likely its a true negative, i really hope you get your bfp :flower:


----------



## seabean

Bethany - I hope we both O'd and that our temp spikes aren't flukes :) 

Caroline - I'm glad you have some less expensive options that you can try first. At least you know you O'd once on clomid, so it's not like your body is completely resistant to treatment. It just might need a little extra boost, and hopefully combinations of other meds can help that along :hugs:

Rachel & Lil - I can't wait for you both to test! Temps are still up for you Rachel, what a great sign! Any feelings of AF for either of you?

So I did an OPK last night and it was the faintest one I've seen this cycle. My tests were dark the past few days, but certainly never positive. I didn't get a positive last cycle either, so maybe I have a super quick LH surge and keep missing it? :shrug: I hope I really O'd though! I'll feel better once my tatas start throbbing :haha:


Nat - where art thou?!?!


----------



## Rachel789

Last cycle around this time I was feeling cramping but nothing really so far. Still no sore boobs but I do get pains in them here and there.


----------



## jbk

Hi! I know it says closed, but I have long cycles as well some being 65 days and most being 40. I am starting my first round of clomid the first week of August! Sorry to impose. I just don't know to many people with cycles like mine.


----------



## seabean

Welcome JBK! good luck with your clomid! There has been some mixed success with that in here so far. I don't mind you joining to share your experiences. :) Did you have to use clomid with your first child? do you have pcos? We are a supportive bunch!


----------



## jbk

I do not have PCOS that I know of. I did not use clomid with my first child. I thought it would be easy to get pregnant again being pregnant the one time. We weren't trying with him but not preventing so it was fairly easy. This is my first time using clomid! Thank you!! I wish everyone luck and H&H pregnancies!! If I could pass them out I would!!


----------



## raventtc

bnporter81 said:


> Raven, hopefully your temp. will come back up tomorrow. :hugs: How long is your typical LP?
> 
> I had a pretty big spike myself, but not getting excited yet really. My 3 year old decided to get in bed with me last night and he was all snuggled up to me and I was burning up by the time morning came:haha:So I might end up discarding it tomorrow.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day:hugs:

my lp is 15/16 days....hopeing for it to rise tomorrow too! i have had pains today when i move or even just sitting -- so really hoping that means something is happening in there

you did have a huge temp spike!! hope its o time for you!!


----------



## raventtc

rachel - still looking good! my lp is 15/16 days so i am just hopeing that its implantation or something and i can say that i am having pains its not crampy its actually pain that takes my breath away sometimes today....i hope that is a good sign!! good luck tomorrow with testing :D 

:hugs: to all

welcome jbk!!

where is nat?? hope she is ok?!


----------



## MommyDream

jbk said:


> Hi! I know it says closed, but I have long cycles as well some being 65 days and most being 40. I am starting my first round of clomid the first week of August! Sorry to impose. I just don't know to many people with cycles like mine.

Welcome! How long have you been TTC #2? Have you had any tests done?

This is my fourth round of clomid and no luck yet...:cry:


----------



## mrsc81

Raven - that sounds really promising!


----------



## raventtc

did you have any pain/cramping?


----------



## mrsc81

Yes a bit of both, the pains were sharp


----------



## jbk

@MommyDream I have been trying for 13 months for my second. I haven't had any tests done as of right now. I think if the clomid doesn't work my doctor may want to do that. I will be starting nursing school soon and if we don't get pregnant by October we will have to wait until 2014 to start again. So I am really hoping this is it! I'm excited to see. Hoping it will work for me. Hopefully your luck will turn! How long have you been trying and what tests have you had done?


----------



## bnporter81

Thank you girls...I hope that big spike is ovulation, but I'm not very hopeful that it is:nope:

Still wishing lots of luck and sending :dust: to the TWW ladies:flower:


----------



## cmwilson

Bethany and Dee - Nice temp spikes! Hope that means O for both of you and that you got lots of :sex: in!

Rachel - I hope this new trend in your temps means something good! Are you testing tomorrow morning? I'm keeping everything crossed for you! :thumbup:

Raven - I hope your temp dip and pains mean good things! It sounds so promising! :happydance:

Lil - I'll be thinking of you when you test tomorrow! :hugs: Hope you'll be coming on bnb with good news!!

Jbk - Welcome! I hope you have great success with Clomid! Unfortunately I wasn't so lucky with Clomid but I'm in the minority. :dohh: Are you being monitored with scans?

As for me, hubby is on board with the combo cycle next month! :happydance: Hopefully with this approach I will get one or two good follies and I won't need to do the full injectables cycle. :thumbup: I took my first Provera tonight so hopefully I'll start my cycle by next weekend and we can get started! :happydance:


----------



## jbk

@cmwilson nope no scans. Dr just said to take it day 3-7 and do opks. If I miss my period to take a test and if positive call.


----------



## rmsh1

Good luck Rachel and Lil, I REALLY hope you get a positive test today!! :dust:

EDIT: Sorry Lil, you are testing tomorrow, just Rachel today!


----------



## Diddums

Good luck testing :) 

WelcOme jbk :) we are a lovely bunch here xxx


----------



## mrsc81

will keep checking back today and hope to hear about some bfp's :dust:


----------



## raventtc

any news yet ladies?? my temp went back up this am!! I will check back later and hope to see some great news :D


----------



## MommyDream

No news from me but I'm testing tomorrow if no AF today :)


----------



## Rachel789

BFN here, I already knew it would be given my temp drop :(

I really shouldnt be upset as I knew with my bad lining odds were not with me this cycle. I hope this new dr. I see on Tuesday can fix my stupid body.


----------



## Rachel789

Welcome JBK!


----------



## mrsc81

:hugs: Sorry to hear that Rachel


----------



## MommyDream

:hugs: Rachel


----------



## raventtc

rachel :hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

At least I have my cousin and his girlfriend in from out of town this weekend for a distraction. They stay until Tuesday and then I have my appt with the new RE then. He doesn't know about my TTC so I won't be able to talk about it to DH while they are around which is a GOOD thing I need this distraction and lots of drinks. We are going to see a Cirque Du Soleil show tonight so that should be a lot of fun!

I really wouldnt be as upset if I knew I could take something again next cycle. I really don't want to take an unmedicated cycle which is likely what the dr will want to do while he runs tests and figures out the best course of action based on those tests. But my natural cycles are so long and I really don't want a provera cycle. I do have an RX from my gyno sitting here for clomd 150mg (they wanted to up it for next cycle because they didn't think I responded quite good enough on 100mg) So I am wondering if the new dr. won't give me anything if I should just take the 150 mg on my own...what are your thoughts ladies?


----------



## rmsh1

:hugs: Rachel

I dont know what to suggest re the clomid tabs you have, it is 100% your decision. I think you will be fine to take it if you wish, but if your new RE really wants baseline data on you, maybe it would be better not to take it. :shrug:


----------



## MommyDream

Rachel789 said:


> At least I have my cousin and his girlfriend in from out of town this weekend for a distraction. They stay until Tuesday and then I have my appt with the new RE then. He doesn't know about my TTC so I won't be able to talk about it to DH while they are around which is a GOOD thing I need this distraction and lots of drinks. We are going to see a Cirque Du Soleil show tonight so that should be a lot of fun!
> 
> I really wouldnt be as upset if I knew I could take something again next cycle. I really don't want to take an unmedicated cycle which is likely what the dr will want to do while he runs tests and figures out the best course of action based on those tests. But my natural cycles are so long and I really don't want a provera cycle. I do have an RX from my gyno sitting here for clomd 150mg (they wanted to up it for next cycle because they didn't think I responded quite good enough on 100mg) So I am wondering if the new dr. won't give me anything if I should just take the 150 mg on my own...what are your thoughts ladies?

I'm glad you have a great weekend planned! Enjoy the show tonight and lots of drinks :)

When is your appt with the new doc? Maybe you could explain your story... but I'd suggest you try Femara instead of Clomid because of the lining issue. You could at least mention it to the doctor and see what happens...


----------



## Rachel789

My appt with the new dr is on Tuesday. I should get AF Sunday so I should be on CD 3 while I am there. I never had proper CD 3 bloodwork so I will ask them to take that while I am there. But yea I really don't want clomid because of my lining I would rather try femara just not sure if he would give it to me and I would rather do clomid than nothing because with nothing I will likely not even O and have to take provera at some point to end the cycle. I bought raspberry leaf tea from Whole foods, it is supposed to help thicken and tone the lining when you drink in pre o so regardless if I am on femara or clomid I will drink the tea this time. When I think about another clomid cycle though I am so put off because of the side effects. I had tons of hot flashes on 100 mg, so 150 mg will probably be even worse. Maybe its not worth it unless he agrees to give me femara. :shrug:


----------



## foquita

:hi: girlies, sorry I disappeared! I was having a well earned break :haha: 

rach, if I were you I would take the cycle off :) it means you can have a rest before you start femara. that's just my opinion though and mine is clouded by the fact that ovulatory cycles REALLY stress me out :haha: you could take the cycle to chill and not worry about OPKs and temping etc, just drink your raspberry leaf tea and relax before going full steam ahead with the following cycle! :) if you do decide to do clomid, I would just take 100mg as opposed to 150mg :) 

caroline, I'm so glad your hubby decided to go for it, of course he would though :happydance: so when do you start then? :) 

louise and bex, any interesting pregnancy symptoms going on your end? :) 

raven, nice temp rise! your chart looks different from other months, I hope that means a bfp is in store for you! what day are you testing? :hugs: 

katya, not long until your appointment if I remember correctly, when is it? :) 

dee, I've got my fingers crossed for a bfp for you this cycle :) have you ovulated yet? 

bethany, fingers crossed your temp shooting up is ovulation :hugs: 

lil, I absolutely can't wait for tomorrow!! I have really high hopes :happydance: do you usually spot before AF? 

sorry if I missed anyone out! :hugs:, :kiss: and :dust: to everyone :hugs:


----------



## mrsc81

I wouldnt say ive got interesting pregnancy symptoms :haha: but ive hardly been able to get off the sofa today because i feel sooo dizzy, its like constantly being on a waltzer. Im not complaining though, i will take whatever is thrown at me :thumbup:


----------



## raventtc

welcome back!!!

yes my chart does look different this month, everyday i look at it and then at the others..haha, i hope looking different means something like a BFP!! i am going to wait until next week to test, ff says wed? so maybe i will wait til then unless that damn witch shows her ugly face...... -- stay away --!!


----------



## MommyDream

Ladies... I tested early because I couldn't take it anymore... I got a BFP!!! I can't believe it... Will have to test again tomorrow to make sure it's for real.
:cloud9:


----------



## mrsc81

Congrats again Lil :happydance: 

Told you the bfp's would be rolling in now :)


----------



## Diddums

Yay congrats Lil :) 

Post a piccie of your bfp tomorrow morning :) xxxxx


----------



## Zketchie

I was always under the assumption that people didn't have that long of a cycle tendency. I've always read 28 days, 28 days, 28 days! and felt like if mine were longer I wouldn't ever ovulate. But it, obviously, is possible to have say.. a 50 day cycle and still ovulate somewhere in those days, correct? Which would mean you don't have ovulation problems.. you just have longer cycles?

I'm not even 100% sure my cycles are lengthy. I just started my last period July 6th after getting off Implanon at the end of May (after 2yrs & 3mo.)/starting BC pills same day and then going off them June 12th-ish. So I've been keeping an eye out for my next one (so I can better chart my BBT/CM). I just have a really good feeling that IF my cycles are even somewhat "regular" - that they are, in fact, longer than normal standards because I can always remember feeling like I "skipped" a period when I was younger and before starting BC whatsoever.

I guess I'll be replying in here in the future when I find out :) Glad to know there's a thread for support about this!


----------



## bnporter81

Hi girls...just got this and wanted to share.:happydance:

P.S. This is actually the first time I've posted a pic on here so I hope I did it right:wacko:
 



Attached Files:







July 27, 2012 Bethany's Pics 264.jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## bnporter81

Sorry for the bad picture...my phone and 3.2 megapixel suck, lol:dohh:


----------



## cmwilson

OMG! CONGRATS LIL! :happydance::headspin::wohoo: I just knew it was your time! Can't wait to see the pics!

Rachel - I'm sorry about the bfn. :hugs: I really do believe Femara will be the key for you. I think it's up to you as far as whether to take the Clomid. Do you just want to relax and take a break or will you feel like you are wasting a cycle? Whatever you decide, we'll be here.:hugs:

Raven - Your temps are looking great! I hope you'll be joining Lil, Louise, and Bex soon! :happydance:

Bethany - Hooray for the opk! What a beautiful sight! :wohoo:

Nat - Welcome back! So glad to see you here! To answer your question, I'm on Provera now so hopefully I'll get AF by next weekend and then I start the femara on days 3-7 and then follow it with five days of injections. EEK!

Day two of Provera. I'm going to take a break from temping until AF so I'm going to enjoy my sleep! Ahhhh!


----------



## bnporter81

OMG, Lil...I must have totally missed that post:dohh:I'm sorry. A big congrats to you, hon!:happydance::hugs: Wow, 3 BFPs so close together...I'm so happy for all of you ladies:cloud9:


----------



## raventtc

MommyDream said:


> Ladies... I tested early because I couldn't take it anymore... I got a BFP!!! I can't believe it... Will have to test again tomorrow to make sure it's for real.
> :cloud9:

OMG OMG!!! awesome news!! congrats -- and you were so down you weren't even temping anymore :D i am soo happy for you!!


----------



## raventtc

Zketchie said:


> I was always under the assumption that people didn't have that long of a cycle tendency. I've always read 28 days, 28 days, 28 days! and felt like if mine were longer I wouldn't ever ovulate. But it, obviously, is possible to have say.. a 50 day cycle and still ovulate somewhere in those days, correct? Which would mean you don't have ovulation problems.. you just have longer cycles?
> 
> I'm not even 100% sure my cycles are lengthy. I just started my last period July 6th after getting off Implanon at the end of May (after 2yrs & 3mo.)/starting BC pills same day and then going off them June 12th-ish. So I've been keeping an eye out for my next one (so I can better chart my BBT/CM). I just have a really good feeling that IF my cycles are even somewhat "regular" - that they are, in fact, longer than normal standards because I can always remember feeling like I "skipped" a period when I was younger and before starting BC whatsoever.
> 
> I guess I'll be replying in here in the future when I find out :) Glad to know there's a thread for support about this!

welcome - yes it is possible to have long cycles and still o, some of my went 70+ days with o...good luck and we are here for support if needed!


----------



## MommyDream

Thanks ladies! I will test again in the morning.. I need confirmation that it's real!

Bethany-congrats on your positive opk! Get BDing!

Raven - your chart is looking great!


----------



## raventtc

bethany -- great news on the opk+ and you did the picture right :D get to BD!!


----------



## Diddums

Awesome positive opk Beth!!!

Awww three bfp so close is lovely :)

Just me now waiting to O for the first time in six months lol. Hopefully the consultant will be able to help me on Friday! Im demanding provera!!


----------



## mrsc81

Yey Bethany, get bd'ing :happydance:


----------



## rmsh1

Yay Lil! Congrats

And congrats Bethany on the positive OPK! Get :sex:

Not much symptom wise for me, I am 6 weeks today. I have a scan on Thursday which I am a bit scared about as I had some full on cramps yesterday. I am a bit worried about what will be seen at the scan, but what will be, will be!


----------



## cmwilson

Alright Lil, now that your bfp has sunk in, let's get the deets! :happydance: What did you do this month? Any TWW symptoms? How many follies did you have?


----------



## bnporter81

Yeah Lil, I can't wait to see pics or to hear if you did anything different this cycle. I know you've also been losing weight...maybe that's contributed as well.:thumbup: In any case, WOOHOO!:happydance:


----------



## foquita

YAY lil! congratulations :wohoo: 

how come you've got a scan already bex? 

lovely positive bethany, get :sex:


----------



## MommyDream

Thanks ladies!! I just did another test this morning to make sure... It's still positive! Haha

Well, this was my HSG cycle, so maybe that cleared things out? I was on 50mg of clomid and had the trigger (my fourth and final round of clomid). We BD'd o-3, o-2, o-1, o and o+1. I had one Follie measuring 2.1 on the day of the trigger. 

I had no notable symptoms but I've been eating very healthy for weight loss so maybe that's helped. I had tender breasts the last couple days which you can see in my chart. I didn't have AF cramps, which was my first indication that I should test. I usually feel something going on down there. No necessarily cramps but there's usually a feeling. 

I need to get bloods on Monday!!! Ahh


----------



## MommyDream

Here's a pic. I hope all you ladies are joining me soon:

https://i1251.photobucket.com/albums/hh557/lbinns77/b3ac5144.jpg


----------



## foquita

so exciting!! :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## foquita

I can't believe we've just had three bfps pretty much in a row! it's amazing :wohoo:


----------



## rmsh1

I am getting a scan only because I was booked in for one before I got my BFP, to check out my ovaries. So I never cancelled the appointment, as I do still want to know if my ovaries are OK


----------



## foquita

handy and good timing :) 

I'm so fed up today, and in general to be honest! :( please tell me I'm not the only one? :haha:


----------



## Rachel789

Congrats lil!! So exciting :happydance:

Nat I am right there with u fed up. Af will show today or tomorrow then on to tests tests tests. Woohoo :haha:


----------



## Rachel789

The good news is I'm on the beach right now drunk. :drunk:


----------



## bnporter81

Rachel, :hugs: to you...I'm sorry you're feeling out this cycle. You never know, maybe the witch won't show. FX'd for you, hon:flower:

Nat, I've been really frustrated too. Today is CD70 and it has the makings of being my longest cycle since I started temping in January.:wacko:I *think* I might have ovulated yesterday...and I did have a nice temp rise today so I'll just have to watch it over the next couple of days. But it makes me really nervous:confused:

I also had that reading from Gail a couple of months ago which predicted an August BFP of a girl, sooo, I guess we'll see about that...it sure would be nice:cloud9:

Have a great day, girls.


----------



## foquita

getting drunk is always the answer :haha: is it monday your appointment? 

sorry bethany :( :hugs: if it's any consolation I had a random 77 day cycle and then my next one was back to 'normal' (55 days I think it was) - I have nooo idea why I had one much longer cycle! so even if this one is long the next one might be ok, not that 55 days is short but it's much more desirable than 77 days iykwim :hugs: hope you get what I'm trying to say :haha:


----------



## Rachel789

Bethany-the + opk along with the temp rise is a really good sign. You must have o'ed! :happydance:

Nat-my appt is on Tuesday. I am really looking forward to it. I just want an answer as to why my cycles are wacky and why I'm not getting pregnant. :(

Af is def on her way today. Temp is down and I'm feeling Grampus. Today is 15 doo and this is when she normally shows. The good news is the last two cycles I spotted for 2-3 days before af but no spotting this time!


----------



## Rachel789

Lol once again auto correct got me Grampus=crampy :rofl:


----------



## raventtc

well ladies i will join your fed up group -- af showed up this am -- last night i started to get a headache and i just knew that she was coming....oh and we just found out that my hubbys cousin is preggo again!! and everyone told us its our turn and my hubby just said well when god says its okay then it'll happen...but later when people were still asking us he just said well its not for lack of effort!! we are trying!! ahhhh i just wanted to leave and climb in bed, and then i get up this am and found af ---- frustrated isn't even what i feel right now!!


----------



## Rachel789

Raven- :hugs: I am so sorry AF showed, I feel your pain :( She showed for me as well this morning.


----------



## foquita

grampus :rofl: I thought it was an american word for grumpy :rofl: 

so sorry raven and rachel :( :hugs: :hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## foquita

how long have you been trying for raven? 

rach did you decide what to do about clomid this cycle? :)


----------



## Rachel789

Nat-I really am turned off from clomid due to the side effects, thining my lining, and lack of cm so I am going to beg my dr. to put me of femara right away. If he won't I may do the clomid but I think I will take the lowest dose so the side effects arent as bad. I have been on 100mg so I would take 50 mg. I really just want to make sure I have a normal cycle so I dont have to wait forever or take provera. But ultimately I am hoping my dr. will be ok with giving me femara and IUI right away. I really don't see why I should have to wait?

Grampus :haha: Too me it sounds like another word for Grandpa :rofl:


----------



## mrsc81

Sorry to hear the witch got you Rachel & Raven :hugs:

This thread is getting luckier, im sure more bfp's are just around the corner :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MommyDream

:hugs: for Rachel and Raven.


----------



## raventtc

foquita said:


> how long have you been trying for raven?
> 
> rach did you decide what to do about clomid this cycle? :)

we have be trying since sep11 -- with charting and all that, but before that i wasn't on bc and we weren't preventing since jan08?? 

i changed ff since i felt like its not light at all its more like spotting, but i still now she is coming and i am out, again!


----------



## bnporter81

Thanks Rachel, I sure hope I O'd. And hey, I was thinking you meant like a Grandpa, too:haha:I thought you meant you were just feeling grumpy like an older person:haha::rofl:

Raven, I'm sorry AF showed this morning...I know it's so frustrating:hugs:


----------



## cmwilson

Oh Rachel and Raven, I'm so sorry about AF. :hugs: I know how you are feeling but our time will come. 

Rachel - Good luck at your appointment! I hope you'll get put on Femara right away. You'll have your HSG this cycle? Maybe you'll be lucky like Lil!

Raven - With you consistently ovulating I know it's just a matter of time. :hugs: Do you think you may go see a doc at the one year mark?

Bethany - That temp spike along with OPK looks like you finally o'd!! :happydance: Did you get in a lot of :sex:?

Nat - How are things with you sweetie?

Bex, Louise, and Lil - Hope your little beans are snuggling in nicely. I can't wait for all your appointments and scan pics! :happydance:

Katya - I hope your appointment goes well and you FINALLY get provera!

Dee - Haven't heard from you in a while, hope things are going ok! :hugs:

Jbk and zketchie - I look forward to following your journeys!

Woo I think I got everybody! I am taking my fourth provera tonight. I'm gonna call my doc tomorrow to get my prescriptions for femara and bravelle sent in. Otherwise nothing really going on here.


----------



## Rachel789

Raven-I agree with Caroline with your normal cycles now it will only be a matter of time. :hugs:

Bethany-I see your temp is still up! :happydance:

Caroline-I hope this time on provera goes by fast for you. I know how boring it is to be on it!

I am really looking forward to my appt tomorrow since my last RE appt with such a disappointment. I started drinking raspberry leaf tea for my lining, will continue eating brazil nuts for my lining, and also started EPO to help with cm. I really hope all of those things along with the HSG this cycle will help me get my BFP finally. For those of you who had the HSG, please reassure me it isnt a big deal, I am a little nervous for it. I will likely be getting it done within a week.


----------



## cmwilson

Rachel - My HSG was a breeze. I made it out to be so much worse in my head. I had some minor cramping when they injected the dye but other than that no big deal. I took two aleve about an hour beforehand. In fact I had more cramping with my IUI than the HSG. Now my tubes were clear but I hear that it can be a bit more uncomfortable if a tube is blocked but I don't think that will be a problem for you. I would definitely not get too worked up about it. I stressed way too much about it. :wacko:


----------



## seabean

LIL! CONGRATS :bfp::bfp::bfp:!!!!!!!!!!!!
Wow I can't believe the luck in here lately! How are you feeling? Have you and your hubby recovered from the shock yet?! :happydance:

:witch::growlmad: Sorry that the B/Witch got you Raven & Rachel. Rachel good luck with your appointment!

Well I didn't ovulate on CD 19 like I did last cycle, but if I don't ovulate in the next day or two, I will be convinced that my body won't EVER ovulate again...because I have insane amounts of EWCM, I'm cramping like whoa, and check out these OPKs...I HAVE to ovulate now! :shrug:

TOP=last night (it's dried out, sorry)
BOTTOM=this morning (w/in 3 minutes!)


----------



## seabean

Are you all watching the Olympics? GO USA! (and UK, and Canada, and wherever else you ladies are from :haha:)

And because it's Monday, here is some Lochte for you all...


----------



## cmwilson

seabean said:


> LIL! CONGRATS :bfp::bfp::bfp:!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Wow I can't believe the luck in here lately! How are you feeling? Have you and your hubby recovered from the shock yet?! :happydance:
> 
> :witch::growlmad: Sorry that the B/Witch got you Raven & Rachel. Rachel good luck with your appointment!
> 
> Well I didn't ovulate on CD 19 like I did last cycle, but if I don't ovulate in the next day or two, I will be convinced that my body won't EVER ovulate again...because I have insane amounts of EWCM, I'm cramping like whoa, and check out these OPKs...I HAVE to ovulate now! :shrug:
> 
> TOP=last night (it's dried out, sorry)
> BOTTOM=this morning (w/in 3 minutes!)
> 
> View attachment 450075

Dee - With your temp dip, EWCM, and those opks I'd say you're about to ovulate! Get :sex:!


----------



## seabean

Caroline - there has been plenty of BD-ing and definitely some more tonight! I never thought I would say this, but I can't wait for some solid cross-hairs and sore boobs so I can confidently take a break...having a whole week of EWCM and potential ovulation is rough on the hoo-hah :haha:


----------



## MommyDream

Good luck Dee! I hope this is for you! I agree - ewcm and nonstop bd'ing IS hard on the hoo-haw!!


----------



## Diddums

Very nervous about my appointment on Friday. No idea what to expect. Any advice on what to ask? I will demand provera but apart from that I'm at a loss. I guess if she/he doesn't mention clomid I will ask about it?


----------



## Rachel789

Katya-I have my appt today with the RE. I went online and Googled questions to ask at your first appt. It was helpful and I wrote some things down. And I would defintely ask about clomid if they don't already mention it. I would think they will since you arent ovulating. Good luck!!


----------



## Diddums

Rachel789 said:


> Katya-I have my appt today with the RE. I went online and Googled questions to ask at your first appt. It was helpful and I wrote some things down. And I would defintely ask about clomid if they don't already mention it. I would think they will since you arent ovulating. Good luck!!

Thanks Rachel! Good luck today. Let us know how you get on and what you would def rec. I ask. I will google questions now :)


----------



## seabean

Sooooooo quiet in here!

Good luck on all the upcoming appointments. Be sure to update us with results and progress!

BTW - I am almost positive that I ovulated :happydance: I woke up with my twins suuuuuuuper sore :twinboys:, especially on the sides. I just need to have my temp confirm it over the next few days!


----------



## MommyDream

Great news Dee! FX crossed for you!


----------



## seabean

MommyDream said:


> Great news Dee! FX crossed for you!

Thanks!!! Any symptoms picking up yet?! I see you had a + blood test, yaay!


----------



## cmwilson

Great news Dee! That temp rise and sore :holly: are promising! Hope you caught the eggy with all the :sex: you were doing!

Katya - I agree with Rachel's suggestion. Look up questions for first FS appointment, that's what I did. I have no doubt they'll give you Provera after 6 months with no AF! :thumbup:

Rachel - I hope your appointment went well today! Can't wait to hear!! :happydance:


----------



## Rachel789

Just got back from my appt. Good and bad news...Good news is I love this dr. and he is so thorough, like night and day from that last RE I saw. The bad news is I won't be on a medicated cycle again probably until October. He wants to run a lot of tests and get to the bottom of why my cycles are screwed up. He wants to fix that problem then tackle the whole getting pregnant thing. I am so impatient so the thought of having to wait that long kills me :(

I am going to the lab tomorrow morning to get bloodwork done for a ton of different things including: FSH, Estradiol, Anti mullerian hormone, TSH, prolactin, testosterone, insulin, hemoglobin, glucose tolerance, rubella antibodies. I can't wait to get the results for all of that! DH scheduled his SA for a week from today. Also I am hoping to schedule a test called saline infusion sonogram between day 4 and 11 this cycle if there is an opening. He wants to do all of that first then if all is clear he wants to do the HSG next cycle. I asked if I could at least get started next cycle on some meds while I get the HSG done and he said no because on the HSG cycle because of all the irritation there is a higher risk of miscarraige. I never heard of that but whatever I guess I will trust him. I am happy with all the tests he is performing and how thorough he is but I really won't have a realistic chance to get pregnant again until October at the earliest and that makes me sad :cry:


----------



## cmwilson

I'm glad you like your doctor! That's a good sign. I'm sorry you will have to wait until October but with all the tests he's running he'll be able to figure out the best treatment for you and you'll stand a better chance of getting pregnant. :shrug:

If my next cycle doesn't work out I'll be waiting until October too so we can wait together. :hugs: Also, who knows some people get pregnant while waiting for treatment, maybe that will be you! :thumbup:


----------



## mrsc81

Sorry its not really what you wanted to hear Rachel, but lots of positive things there and he sounds like he knows what hes doing :thumbup:

Dee - Good luck in tww :flower:

Katya - Get armed with questions for your appt on friday, hope ot goes well :hugs:

Hope the rest of you ladies are well :flower:


----------



## Rachel789

Wow this thread is dying out these days, whats happening? All you preggo ladies don't leave us, I think I speak for all of us when I say we still want you here :)

I had my bloodwork done this morning. They had to take 7 vials total. I have never had more than 1 or 2 taken at a time :shock: She said it was due to how many different things the dr wants tested. I had the glucose tolerance test done. I had to get blood drawn first then drink this really sugary drink it had 75 grams of sugar in it, yuck! Then I had to sit and wait 2 HOURS (boring!!) and then they took another blood sample so they could test to see how my body metabolized the sugar. Also I heard back from my REs office today and I was able to get in for the saline infusion sonogram on Tuesday morning, the same day DH is dropping off his sample for the SA. I am so nervous to get the results for all of these things. I really hope nothing serious is going on with either of us :nope:


----------



## raventtc

rachel glad to hear your appointment went good! and that you love this new doc...its always good when you have one you can talk to and they LISTEN...!!

not much going on with me just wondering and thinking about things lately...i am not so down just really thinking if I want to keep doing this and when we should stop trying...time is ticking!! but its so hard to decide cause i want another little one so bad....so you see where i have been lately. I am just waiting for af to make an exit and start temping all over again -- :D


:dust:


----------



## seabean

I'm still here!!! 

Rachel - it sounds like you have a super proactive RE now! I know Oct seems like ages from now, but at the same time it will go by fast. At least, I hope it does for you. The bloodwork seems scary, but they wouldn't test for things they can't fix, so hopefully it's just a minor adjustment or medication or something that can put you back on track in no time!

I know my temps haven't risen spectaularly at all, but I'm almost positive I O'd based on my insanely sore boobs. If I rise tomorrow and the next day, even slightly, then FF says that I would have O'd 2 days ago, like I am thinking I did. So fingers crossed that my boobs aren't just sore for no reason!


----------



## MommyDream

Hi ladies... I wouldn't leave my yelping vagina friends for the world!!! I am still here for all of you.. Just the way you have all been here for me :hugs::hugs:

Rachel - ouchie with the 7 vials! I had that when I first started going to my FS as well. I've had the saline sono and the HSG, so feel free to ask me any questions! I find it interesting that your doc said not to try on the HSG cycle because of the increased chance of mc. This cycle was my HSG cycle... I pray I have a sticky and healthy bean!

Dee - fx that's you've o'd! Sounds promising!

Raven - why do you say time is ticking? Is it your age or just general fed-up ness? (I don't think that's a word but hey) :hugs:


----------



## bnporter81

Hi girls...sorry I haven't been around much but I'm not going anywhere either...just been. kind of down about different stuff. I'm also not too confident yet about O'ing. My temp was kind of high today but I was also up 3 times during the night:dohh:I don't know.

Rachel, sorry about them taking so much blood and that the dr. Wants to wait until October but at least progress is being made. Hopefully it will happen for you b efore then:hugs:

Dee, hopefully you'll get a nice temp rise over the next few days to confirm O. Congrats!

Katya, good luck on your appt. hon:thumbup:I hope you get the answers and help you need:hugs:

Nat, hope everything is going good for you...where are you at in your cycle? Did you go on the BC yet?

Caroline, hope you're doingv good as well:hugs:

How are the pregnant ladies doing?


----------



## mrsc81

Im still checking in on you ladies :flower:

Got my first midwife appointment tomorrow and should be getting a date for my first scan.


----------



## cmwilson

Rachel - Ouchie on the bloodwork. I'm sure everything will come back fine but even if it doesn't they'll know what they're dealing with and will be able to help you. :hugs: It does seem like the thread is slowing down a bit but me and my issues are still here! :haha:

Raven - I hope you're not giving up yet! I just know you're close to your bfp! How long have you been TTC?

Dee and Bethany - I'm sure you both O'd, your charts look good! :thumbup:

Katya and Louise - I can't wait to hear how your appointments go! :happydance:

I had a bit of a moment of worry today. My injectables go through a mail order company. When I talked to my doc she told me the bravelle would be about 50 dollars a vial and I would need 5 vials then the cost of femara. So in my mind I was thinking about $300 dollars or so. Well when the medication company called they gave me a total of $1,200 dollars. Imagine my surprise! I was freaking out! Well I did some investigation and it turned out that my doc was out of town so the other doc thought I was doing a straight injectables cycle so that was what the prescription was for. After I called back and said I only needed 5 vials and not 3 BOXES my cost was a lot lower. Phew! The femara was only $10 dollars so that was good! I guess that gives me an idea of what an injectables cycles will cost. YIKES! :dohh:


----------



## Rachel789

Lil-I never heard of a higher risk for miscarraige during an HSG cycle so I wouldnt let that worry you. I think there are plenty of women who get pregnant on an HSG cycle and don't have issues. He said it has something to do with the irritation of things during that cycle but I don't know how much that really affects things. Actually I am really going to push hard as I can to get medicated next cycle I don't think I can wait until October. Did the saline procedure hurt? It scares me a bit. My friend had the HSG and said it really didnt hurt but she said the saline one was painful.


----------



## MommyDream

Hey Rachel - to be completely honest, both the HSG and Saline Sono hurt me. I was happy to have them both done though, to hear that things were clear down there. The pain only lasts a second though - you can do it! Bring a pad because there may be major leakage after!


----------



## jbk

I am 4 days from my expected AF and ill start my clomid hopefully wed of Thurs! How is everyone doing?


----------



## Diddums

Hey ladies

Things slowly ticking away with me. Nothing to report. My last bloods showed an LH:fsh ratio of. 1.5 and non osculatory levels of progrsterone. No surprise there. My appointment is tomorrow and I'm pretty nervous but very excited to see what she has to say. I've discussed it with hubby and if the NHS won't help us (high bmi - my gp said yhis wont be an issue but we will see) we will enquire how much a few private cycles of clomid might cost. But if that's the case I'm not leaving the hospital without a provera prescription for a few cycles, at least that give me the option to try soy before we shell out for private. 

I think I would still try after an hsg. I've heard that a lot of people get preggers after one and I wouldn't want to miss a chance?

Is it today that Bex (I think) has an ultrasound to check ovaries? Good luck :) xxx

Beth looks like you may have o'd hope this is it for you! Xx

Seabean hope you see a nice temp rise today or tomorrow xx


----------



## rmsh1

Good memory Katya!

I was away from BnB for a few days sorry girlies

I had a doc appointment this morning and am very pleased to tell you I have been referred to an endo, for monitoring my prolactin levels during pregnancy. I have my ultrasound today to check my ovaries and get a sneak peak at what I hope is a healthy little bean.

Rachel, your new RE sounds great! I bet he will get you fixed up in no time

Caroline, good luck with this new set of injectables and femara you are trying.

I wont be disappearing, still here cheering you guys on. All of us are going to get a wee bub to hold :hugs:

Oh and I got my figure for my progesterone. My blood was taken on 9dpo, and my levels were 55nmol/L, they like it to be above 30, so that is good!

No SA results yet!!! Doctor is going to chase it up as they should have been in by now


----------



## foquita

hello my lovelies :hugs: I haven't been on for a few days, just catching up :) 

still can't believe we have had three BFPs in such quick succession after a long drought! :happydance: 

what time is your appointment at katya? massive good luck, it is really nerve wracking but whatever happens will be a step forward :hugs: fingers crossed they will give you clomid! I know that the private clinic here the price of a medicated IUI is cheaper than a cycle of ovulation induction so you could maybe even look into IUI? if you're ready for that of course :) 

bethany I'm so pleased you've ovulated! it definitely will add a sweet ending to a long drawn out cycle :hugs: I haven't started BCP because the fertility specialist said It was a stupid idea :wacko: I'll just do it off my own back in a few months then :haha: I think I'm CD26 but I haven't really been paying attention, just counting down to 2014 when I can have ICSI :) 

rach your new doctor sounds amazing :dance: October seems ages away but if you think how fast this year has gone already I'm sure it'll be October in no time :hugs: and it's really great that he's looking into the reasons why instead of just throwing drugs at you, it means you'll get your bfp faster even if you're starting the drugs later iykwim :hugs: hope you're ok :hugs: 

caroline that price is insane! I would have fainted :haha: are you only doing one combo cycle? will you be doing IUI again? :hugs: 

dee I'm so pleased you've ovulated again, i would love to have a word with your ovaries to find out what went off for those months!! :haha: it's amazing that they're working again :wohoo: I'm just going for a nosy at your chart now, it's on another page. I don't know if you're up yet though to have updated? :hugs: 

raven, I'm so sorry it's been so long :hugs: have you got a plan of action for this cycle? you seem to have nice regular ones now which is a definite positive, I don't think it'll be long before you get your bfp :hugs: 

bex I'm really pleased that you got referred! :) did you have to push for it or was the doctor actually helpful? the NHS make me grr, I hope you're not waiting long to see the endo. looking forward to hearing your scan update :hugs: 

lil how are you? has it sunk in yet that you're pregnant?! :happydance: 

louise, how are you feeling? :) apart from ecstatic of course :haha: 

:hi: newbies :)


----------



## foquita

HAPPY CROSSHAIRS DEE :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## mrsc81

Feeling very :sick: today, about to go to my midwife appt in a minute.


----------



## foquita

hope you feel better later :hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

Louise-Good luck at your appt!

Bex-Good luck at yours as well. Glad to hear you got the referral :)

Lil-Thanks for being honest. I will just have to do the tests and toughen up and know it is only temporary pain and in the long run it is a good thing.

Katya-Good luck at your appt tomorrow, I hope they give you clomid! Even if my dr. doesnt want to give me meds on my HSG cycle I will still try but who knows if I will even O. This dr. wants me to give it 35 days from now on and if no AF take a pregnancy test then if it is BFN he wrote me a prescription with refills for progesterone.

JBK-Good luck with the clomid :)

Dee-Thats a nice temp rise today! :happydance: congrats it seems your body finally figured it out :wohoo:

Bethany-:wohoo: It is great that you finally O'ed, how exciting!!!

Caroline-How many more days of progesterone do you have? I am looking forward to hearing how femara and injections work for you since I will be doing femara my first medicated cycle, now sure about the injections though but he said for sure femara and the hcg trigger shot. 

Nat-Are you going to do soy again or just waiting to get clomid or femara? Are you considering doing a second SA? I hear results can vary I would def get another one done if I were you in a couple months. I wouldnt mind waiting until October if I knew I would O by a reasonable time. I hate going back to the unknown, it is so frustrating especially since I have been used to finally having normal cycles for a few months. If I have to wait until October I will try my best to be patient but I am going to push for meds next cycle.

Nothing new here to report just waiting waiting and waiting. I am looking forward to hearing my test results but also I am nervous!


----------



## foquita

I won't take soy again, I'm just going to wait until I get clomid/femara :) my appointment is on the 22nd :happydance: davie went to the doctor on tuesday to say he was concerned about his SA and the doctor said he has to request for the report from ACU and we've to go together to my doctor in a few weeks and speak to her about it :dohh: everything takes fucking forever and they're just constantly palming us off on other people! I'm thinking about just doing a private SA to be honest, even though it costs £115.


----------



## Diddums

Nat can't believe your having that many problems. Hubby took his sample in and a week later we had the results. The dr was really nice and said if the results were iffy we could have it repeated two months later. Luckily that wasn't necessary! Xxx


----------



## Rachel789

Yea I was gonna say it might just be worth it to pay for a private one. We have to pay out of pocket but its not all that expensive. That is great that your next appt is coming up soon, can't wait to hear about it!

Is Davie trying any supplements to help the :spermy: ? I have heard brazil nuts is one of many things that can be helpful. I read this on a website: 

"Brazil nuts contain high amounts of the nutrient selenium which, according to a 2001 study in the "Journal of Andrology," is essential in development of normal sperm and in increasing sperm motility."

Actually Bethany was the first one to tell me about Brazil nuts, they are supposed to help thicken the lining as well.


----------



## foquita

I know, it's the area I live I think :wacko: for a start they put hardly any money into fertility and also I have the added bonus (lol :haha:) of having a really shit health centre, I live in a poor area and really I think they just have too many patients or something. there's nothing I can do about it either because there's no other doctor I can go to as far as I know! 

it's just so much waiting, I waited 5-6 months for the appointment with ACU, now I have to wait for 6 weeks for my AMH results, 'a few' weeks to even get the results of the SA at the GP, and two years for one shot at ICSI. wooohoooo :fool: I'm seriously frustrated right now, I don't know if I've ever been so miserable before :wacko:


----------



## foquita

I did loads of research (google :haha:) and he's taking wellman conception (that's the big brand of male fertility vitamin here and it has all the vits and minerals like selenium and zinc plus maca, ginseng and pine something), grapeseed extract, bee pollen, cod liver oil and 1000mg vitamin C so I'm actually quite optimistic that his :spermy: will improve :happydance: 

also I think I might have ovulated but I have no way to prove it really :haha:


----------



## seabean

Nat - Sorry the health care system in your area is such a pain the ass! I would be frustrated too!

Rachel - good luck waiting for your test results! I hope they come back either ok or as an easy fix :)

Well I'm not sure why my ovaries took a 7-month break, but boy am I glad to have them back! It seems crazy that such an early MC at like 5/6 weeks would cause such long-term problems, but that's really the only thing that I can pinpoint! If this keeps up, then I have a 150mg clomid rx sitting in my cupboard up for grabs!

Hubby and I are going camping this weekend. I can't wait!

PS - Did anyone else notice the big Bicardi Rum ad on this site? Alcohol ads on a pregnancy board? Really?? :haha:


----------



## seabean

Wait, Nat, you think you O'd?!?!? When? Why do you think so? Are you possibly in the TWW with Bethany and I?!?! That would be incredible!

Bethany, we are both 4DPO - what are the odds! :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## seabean

Oh wait, I think I'm 3 DPO - oops. :haha:


----------



## foquita

everything just takes so much effort :dohh: 

dee the ads depend on what you search online I think, they're based on your online activity :rofl: mine are always for clothes and IVF :laugh2: 

good old ovaries, give them a wee thanks :haha: can you officially stop :sex: now?


----------



## foquita

on CD17 and 18 I had LOADS of EWCM and dull crampy pains like I had with my first ovulatory cycle, I did an OPK each day though and both were negative so I just forgot about it. now I'm really feeling VERY PMT like I did in all my 2WWs and I'm wondering if I actually did O! I've only had that amount of EWCM in ovulatory cycles, and it was the same time as I ovulated the first two cycles.... I wish I could know :brat: I'll wait and see if AF comes in the next few days, I would be 8DPO today if I'm right


----------



## Rachel789

Nat-Why don't you try taking your temp once to see if it's high?


----------



## Diddums

Lol I'll have that 150m clomid lol! 

Yes I would try iui. I think I will see what tomorrow brings then if necessary set up a free quick consultation with the dr privately and discuss the option and finances then xx


----------



## seabean

foquita said:


> everything just takes so much effort :dohh:
> 
> dee the ads depend on what you search online I think, they're based on your online activity :rofl: mine are always for clothes and IVF :laugh2:
> 
> good old ovaries, give them a wee thanks :haha: can you officially stop :sex: now?

HAHA really?! :rofl:So did I just call myself out for being a lush hahah? :drunk::wine: That's hilarious...I definitely don't google anything related to booze, but looking back, I've looked up Ryan Lochte quite a bit lately :haha: Maybe the same people googling hot Olympic athletes are also big in Bicardi Rum hahha.

Ok I'm going to go check out more pics of his abs...must be all my crazy ovulation hormones. :haha:


----------



## rmsh1

Nat, that is great news you might have ovulated! Maybe the soy really did give you a kick start in the right direction!

I have had my ultrasound now, and all is well :) My ovaries look fine, no cysts, and there was a wee heartbeat in my uterus. He measured me at around 6weeks 3 days, but I will keep my current ticker until I get a proper dating scan at 12 weeks
 



Attached Files:







6wk3dy020812.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## foquita

you've all of a sudden started saying wee bex :haha: your scan is beautiful! so cute and tiny :cloud9: looking forward to seeing the next one for comparison! :hugs: and I'm glad your ovaries are fine too, I wonder if your long cycles were caused by your thyroid then? 

if I have ovulated I don't think it will have been the soy, I think it'll be the change in my diet because this is my first natural cycle since I changed stuff in march! :) I'll be so ecstatic if I have ovulated :happydance: I am really, really moody which is what I was like in my other 2WWs! :dance:

rach I think I'll do that tomorrow, take my temp at the usual time to see where it is :D 

dee is it wrong that I'm not attracted to hunky muscly men at all? :haha: 

katya I'll be thinking about you tomorrow, I was a wreck before my appointment so I can imagine how nervous you are! :hugs: it'll all be good though, I can't wait to hear how you got on :hugs:


----------



## mrsc81

Well was hoping to get a scan date at my midwife appt but apparantly i will get it in the post. I forgot to do my urine sample and then couldnt get anything out before i went :haha: and she tried to get my bloods but couldnt get anything! So ive got to go to the hospital next week..

I got a box of fish oils, and a box of calcium chewables to start taking after the 1st scan, lots of paperwork about medical history including family, got a few leaflets and another midwife appt booked in september when i will be 14 weeks. I also got the number of the early pregnancy unit incase of any problems, she was a nice lady.

Ive just eaten my 2nd mcdonalds of the week :dohh: my healthy eating has gone out the window as i can only eat what i 'fancy' and alot of healthy stuff makes me feel sick, more so today. I did eat some fruit and veggies yesterday :thumbup:


----------



## MommyDream

Nat - The fact that my period just isn't coming is what reminds me... I forget if I'm not thinking about it. I don't look or feel pregnant, but all blood work has been positive :happydance: I hope you're doing ok!

Rachel - The pain was about 5 seconds for me... and you'll be happy to have had it done! Good luck :hugs:

Louise - My healthy eating went out the window too!!! It's definitely NOT easy...

Dee - enjoy camping!


----------



## bnporter81

Hi girls...wish I could get on here more over the next couple of days, but my SIL passed away and we're heading to Missouri bright and early tomorrow morning and we'll be home Sunday night or Monday.

Beautiful pic, Bex:cloud9::hugs:

Hope everyone is doing well. I had a kind of disappointing drop this morning and it's just got me questioning my O. even more:dohh: Oh well, can't change it I guess.

Hugs


----------



## mrsc81

Sorry to hear about your SIL bethany :hugs:


----------



## MommyDream

Bethany - so sorry about your SIL? Was it sudden? My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## rmsh1

:hugs: Bethany


----------



## Diddums

Oh sorry to hear Beth :( hugs to you and your family xxx


----------



## Rachel789

So sorry to hear that Bethany :hugs:

Bex-The scan pic looks great! Glad to hear they saw a heartbeat :)


----------



## cmwilson

Bethany - I'm so sorry about your SIL. That's just awful. :hugs: I'll be thinking about you. 

Katya - I don't think getting clomid will be a problem but going private for you sounds like a good plan. Good luck tomorrow! I can't wait to hear how it goes. I'll be thinking about you! :hugs:

Nat! You're back! I missed you! That is great that you might have O'd!! That's so exciting! And natural cycle too!! My sister just started taking soy, days 3-7 160mg days 3-5 and 200mg days 6 and 7. I'm excited to see if it works!! To answer your questions for now I'm only doing one combo cycle but if I get nice follies this cycle then I'd probably do it again. We are definitely doing an IUI if we get a follie. :thumbup:

Rachel - I know the waiting is terrible! When do you get your results for your bloodwork? I finished provera 3 days ago so AF should be here by the weekend. I'm excited to get started. I will tell you the one upside to femara already is that it only cost me $10! :thumbup:

Dee - Nice temp jump! Awesome!! Hope this is it for you!! :happydance:

Bex - Lovely scan! Look at that little bean! I can't wait to watch him/her progress! Are you going to find out the sex? What about you, Louise and Lil?

I'm just sitting here waiting for AF. :sleep::sleep::sleep: I was proud of myself today. You know how yesterday I was talking about how I caught that my doc had prescribed me too many drugs for a combo cycle and that dropped my cost significantly? Well it was still higher than what my doc had said so I looked into it and the lower cost was related to enrolling in the "Heart Program" so I enrolled and it cut my cost in half! SCORE! :happydance: Yay for me being proactive!


----------



## MommyDream

Caroline - sounds great! What's the heart program? How do you enroll?

I'm not finding out the sex... It's one of life's few surprises these days. I want to experience that first moment of finding out like nothing else right now!


----------



## cmwilson

The Heart Rx Initiative helps people save on Bravelle Menopur and some other meds. Here's the website: https://www.ferringfertility.com/heart/faq.asp

I have great respect for you waiting to find out the sex. I just would have to know! If I ever get the chance I'll have to find out the sex!


----------



## Rachel789

Caroline Im not sure when I will get the results. Do any of u know how long it typically takes? I have my appt for the saline sono Tuesday I am hoping they can tell me then?


----------



## rmsh1

I want to find out the sex, not sure about OH. I think he wants to wait, but dont think I can


----------



## mrsc81

I will be finding out the sex.. i dont like surprises :haha:


----------



## Diddums

Well I'm sat in the waiting room waiting for my appointment! It's running 40 mins late so hopefully go in before 12pm. I will update you all when I'm done. Keep your fingers crossed for provera and clomid or further tests then clomid!!! Xxx


----------



## Rachel789

Good luck Katya!!


----------



## mrsc81

Hope you get what you want Katya, good luck


----------



## mrsc81

Im so excited :happydance: and nervous! Ive just phoned about an early pregnancy scan and ive got an appointment tonight at 6.15pm! Eek!


----------



## Rachel789

Yay how exciting good luck Louise! :happydance:


----------



## MommyDream

I just went to the doc this morning and got the results of blood test #2. Good news and bad news:

My HCG is now 2089! It was 519 the first time - so that is the good news. 

The bad news is that my progesterone is only 11.8 (down from 15.3 last time). The doctor says there is conflicted research on the number and what it indicates, but he likes to see it above 20, and since mine has gone down, there is the risk of miscarriage. He wants me to start the progesterone pills today. They are inserted vaginally or in the rectum three times a day.

Does anyone have experience with this? Which way should I insert them? I think Caroline took them once...?

I am pretty worried about the bean now... :(


----------



## Rachel789

Lil- :hugs: The fact that the HCG went up a lot is a great sign! A lot of women have to go on progesterone supplements for the first tri and go on to have healthy pregnancies. I don't blame you for being worried but I am sure everything will turn out fine. I do believe Caroline did the vaginal progesterone supplements so I am sure she can give you advice as to how to do that.


----------



## mrsc81

Lil :hugs:

In the UK we dont get tested for hcg or progesterone levels, at least they have found out early on and can help you :hugs:


----------



## cmwilson

Lil - I'm sorry your progesterone is not where they want it to be but the progesterone suppositories will help. Your HCG number sounds great!

As far as the suppositories, the first time I put one in was a little awkward but you get used to it, doing it three times a day. I'm assuming your pills are like little oval bullets so I just took my middle finger and (tmi) pushed it up as far as it could go. I tried to get it as close to the cervix as possible. Once it's in there you can't feel it. The only suggestion I would have is to wear a panty liner because there does tend to be um leakage :blush:. Not a lot but enough that you don't want it in your underwear. I would also keep the suppositories in a cool place because they melt very easily. Let me know if you have any more questions. They really weren't that bad and I'm sure they'll keep things nice and comfy for the bean. :hugs:

Good luck Katya!

Oooo I can't wait for your scan Louise!!


----------



## Diddums

Well ladies, i'm back. My appointment was good and bad. The Dr was very nice but also very honest. She said its most probably my recent weight gain that caused my annovulation and once i lose some weight my periods should start up again. I most definitely agree with her as before i went on BCP i had regular 31 day cycles and i weighed a lot less. The game plan is to go back in 6 months after i have lost 4 stone (bringing my bmi to 35). I have an appointment booked for 1st feb 2012. She said if after losing the weight i still don't ovulate or aren't pregnant she will prescribe more tests and clomid. I think the appointment was the kick up the arse i needed as I'm suddenly very serious about losing the weight....hence the fitnesspal ticker! I will be following slimming world and adding in exercise when i can. We will buy an exercise bike so we can use it in the evenings when we watch tv.

In the mean time i have a prescription of provera (10 tablets at 10mg). She didn't really want to give them to me, but she said psychologically she could see that I needed a period so gave them to me, but said i couldn't get anymore. Interestingly, she said thats it's not advisable to get pregnant on a provera induced cycle, but that makes no sense as most clomid cycles are started after a course of provera, especially if woman aren't ovulating. Any idea why she would say that? Any hows i'm going to take the provera on sunday (can't get it before then) and then try soy for one cycle. Chances are it won't make me ovulate but i have to try something while i lose weight. Any idea on dosing? I don't want to start off too low as chances are I will only get one shot at this until my body sorts itself out.

How are you ladies doing?
Lou, what did you say to the EPU? Are you paying for your scan? Very excited for you!!!! Make sure you post pics :) xxxxxx

Sorry for the long post lol, just wanted to get it all down :) xxx


----------



## mrsc81

I really think losing weight will help you Katya, as hard as it is :thumbup:, it did for me, i was only having AF 2/3 times a year, i weighed around 17st, once i got down to about 12.5st AF started coming back more regular, i lost 8st in a year and went on to lose a further 0.5st, they say even a small weight loss can help significantly. I actually had shorter cycles when they intially returned.

I phoned for a private scan, and they offered me this evening, its £50 and i will get 2 pics, i just want some reassurance.


----------



## Diddums

Wow 8 stone :) how did you do it? I'm planning on slimming world and using our exercise bike for an hour a night. Hopefully I can lose the 4 stone in 6 months or quicker :) xx


----------



## mrsc81

Initially i went to the gym 5/6 times a week and ate 1200 kcals a day, but when i got near my goal, i exercised a bit less and ate a bit more, experimented to see what would work to maintain.


----------



## Diddums

Thanks :) do you know how many calories you burnt? I think im going for 1200calories a day with 30-60mins exercise a day?


----------



## Rachel789

Katya-Sorry you werent able to get started on the clomid right away but it sounds like you and the dr. have a good game plan. This is a great motivation to get some weight off and get you healthy. I am glad you pushed for the provera. I have never heard any dr. tell me it is not good to get pregnant on a provera induced cycle so I am not sure what thats about.


----------



## MommyDream

cmwilson said:


> Lil - I'm sorry your progesterone is not where they want it to be but the progesterone suppositories will help. Your HCG number sounds great!
> 
> As far as the suppositories, the first time I put one in was a little awkward but you get used to it, doing it three times a day. I'm assuming your pills are like little oval bullets so I just took my middle finger and (tmi) pushed it up as far as it could go. I tried to get it as close to the cervix as possible. Once it's in there you can't feel it. The only suggestion I would have is to wear a panty liner because there does tend to be um leakage :blush:. Not a lot but enough that you don't want it in your underwear. I would also keep the suppositories in a cool place because they melt very easily. Let me know if you have any more questions. They really weren't that bad and I'm sure they'll keep things nice and comfy for the bean. :hugs:

Thanks for the note Caroline. I put my first one in at lunch and I think it's up there ok... I wonder if I should alternate between vaginally and the rectum? It's so gross, but they say it can irritate your vagina if you do it vaginally.

All I know is that I am so scared I will lose this little appleseed.... I need to focus on happy thoughts because I am probably making it worse....



Diddums said:


> Thanks :) do you know how many calories you burnt? I think im going for 1200calories a day with 30-60mins exercise a day?

Kayta - sounds like you have the weight loss all planned out! Way to go! I have to recommend that you are careful though. 1200 calories a day is the minimum ANY size woman should ever eat. 

The great thing about myfitnesspal, if you do end up using it, is that when you start you enter how much you weigh and how much you want to lose and your lifestyle (active, sedentary etc) and the app/website will tell you how many calories you should aim for. I suggest trying that out! 

Also, you log everything you eat and all workouts. It will tell you how many calories you burn based on the workout type (run, circuit training, elliptical etc) and how long you did it for. It will add those extra calories to your allowed intake for the day. GOOD LUCK! Let me know if you have questions!


----------



## MommyDream

Kayta - Ignore all my babbling.. LOL. I see you are already using myfitnesspal!


----------



## cmwilson

Lil - I took the pills for two weeks and didn't have any irritation but since you'll be taking it for 12 weeks it may be different. Just use your judgement. :thumbup: 

And I know it's easy for me to say because I'm not in your situation and I'd probably be freaking out like you but try to relax. Your progesterone was low but not that low and the pills will help. Everything will be alright. :hugs:

Katya - It sounds like you have a great plan! :thumbup: I hope the soy works for you. My sister is trying soy this month. She's taking it days 3-7 and is taking 160mg days 3-5 and 200mg days 6 and 7. Good luck!


----------



## Diddums

Thanks lil and Caroline. 

Think I will go with your sisters dosing Caroline :) xx


----------



## mrsc81

Sorry it took a while to get on here but the clinic was behind, so i got home and had my dinner and shower first :thumbup:

We have one beanie baby with a good strong heartbeat, measuring exactly as says in my ticker :cloud9:
Picture isnt great quality.

https://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh163/klassykitty81/scan2.png


----------



## mrsc81

Katya i was burning 600-700 kcals


----------



## cmwilson

Beautiful little bean Louise! :cloud9:


----------



## Rachel789

Nice scan pic Louise! Glad to hear everything is looking good :)


----------



## raventtc

MommyDream said:


> Raven - why do you say time is ticking? Is it your age or just general fed-up ness? (I don't think that's a word but hey) :hugs:

yeah my age gets to me every now and again, and i do have 2 daughters from a previous marriage 12 (soon to be 13)& 11 so haveing a big big age gape with them makes me think hurry hurry too!! i will be 32 this year too...

and good for you about not finding out the sex!! i didn't with either of mine and it drove my family nuts!! but i liked the idea of surprises too, and picking 2 names and neutral colors are just as cute!!




cmwilson said:


> Raven - I hope you're not giving up yet! I just know you're close to your bfp! How long have you been TTC?

i am not giving up just yet...i have been charting and such since sep/oct2011 but hubby and i we not protecting for a lot longer


----------



## raventtc

nice pictures ladies of your beans!! so exciting :D

well not much going on with me, af -- has left -- thank goodness!! hubby and i will get some alone time around when i should o .. if everything stays on the same track as it has been, so that will be a huge + for us!!


----------



## Diddums

Just picked up my prescription for provera so will take my first one tonight. Then I'll try soy 3-7 at 160mg days 3-5 and 200mg 6-7 and hope I ovulate xxx


----------



## foquita

bethany i can't remember if i said this but i'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 



cmwilson said:


> Nat! You're back! I missed you! That is great that you might have O'd!! That's so exciting! And natural cycle too!! My sister just started taking soy, days 3-7 160mg days 3-5 and 200mg days 6 and 7. I'm excited to see if it works!! To answer your questions for now I'm only doing one combo cycle but if I get nice follies this cycle then I'd probably do it again. We are definitely doing an IUI if we get a follie. :thumbup:
> 
> I'm just sitting here waiting for AF. :sleep::sleep::sleep: I was proud of myself today. You know how yesterday I was talking about how I caught that my doc had prescribed me too many drugs for a combo cycle and that dropped my cost significantly? Well it was still higher than what my doc had said so I looked into it and the lower cost was related to enrolling in the "Heart Program" so I enrolled and it cut my cost in half! SCORE! :happydance: Yay for me being proactive!

good luck to your sister caroline, you need to keep us updated on her progress :happydance: does she have irregular/annovulatory cycles too? fingers crossed you get plenty of follies and you can save loads of money! :hugs: love your proactivity, i think you deserve to treat yourself with the money you saved :winkwink:



MommyDream said:


> Caroline - sounds great! What's the heart program? How do you enroll?
> 
> I'm not finding out the sex... It's one of life's few surprises these days. I want to experience that first moment of finding out like nothing else right now!




MommyDream said:


> I just went to the doc this morning and got the results of blood test #2. Good news and bad news:
> 
> My HCG is now 2089! It was 519 the first time - so that is the good news.
> 
> The bad news is that my progesterone is only 11.8 (down from 15.3 last time). The doctor says there is conflicted research on the number and what it indicates, but he likes to see it above 20, and since mine has gone down, there is the risk of miscarriage. He wants me to start the progesterone pills today. They are inserted vaginally or in the rectum three times a day.
> 
> Does anyone have experience with this? Which way should I insert them? I think Caroline took them once...?
> 
> I am pretty worried about the bean now... :(

so much admiration for you lil with the keeping the sex a secret! i would love to but i don't know if i could resist :haha: 

:hugs: :hugs: for the low progesterone, they've found it though and are doing the best they can to prevent miscarriage. i'll be keeping everything crossed for you :hugs: will you get your progesterone tested again in a few days time? will they keep testing to keep an eye on it? 



Diddums said:


> Well ladies, i'm back. My appointment was good and bad. The Dr was very nice but also very honest. She said its most probably my recent weight gain that caused my annovulation and once i lose some weight my periods should start up again. I most definitely agree with her as before i went on BCP i had regular 31 day cycles and i weighed a lot less. The game plan is to go back in 6 months after i have lost 4 stone (bringing my bmi to 35). I have an appointment booked for 1st feb 2012. She said if after losing the weight i still don't ovulate or aren't pregnant she will prescribe more tests and clomid. I think the appointment was the kick up the arse i needed as I'm suddenly very serious about losing the weight....hence the fitnesspal ticker! I will be following slimming world and adding in exercise when i can. We will buy an exercise bike so we can use it in the evenings when we watch tv.
> 
> In the mean time i have a prescription of provera (10 tablets at 10mg). She didn't really want to give them to me, but she said psychologically she could see that I needed a period so gave them to me, but said i couldn't get anymore. Interestingly, she said thats it's not advisable to get pregnant on a provera induced cycle, but that makes no sense as most clomid cycles are started after a course of provera, especially if woman aren't ovulating. Any idea why she would say that? Any hows i'm going to take the provera on sunday (can't get it before then) and then try soy for one cycle. Chances are it won't make me ovulate but i have to try something while i lose weight. Any idea on dosing? I don't want to start off too low as chances are I will only get one shot at this until my body sorts itself out.
> 
> How are you ladies doing?
> Lou, what did you say to the EPU? Are you paying for your scan? Very excited for you!!!! Make sure you post pics :) xxxxxx
> 
> Sorry for the long post lol, just wanted to get it all down :) xxx

they say if you lose 10% of your body weight it increases fertility so if you're losing 23k you'll be mega fertile :winkwink: you'll be pregnant in no time katya, especially with your hubby's super sperm :spermy: i'm confident of it :smug: sorry the appointment wasn't what you expected though :hugs: soy is amazing, i can't praise it enough! don't be disheartened if you don't ovulate the first cycle, just up the dose and try again :) it didn't work on my first cycle but then worked on cycle 2, 3 and 4 :) i took 80, 120, 160, 160, 200 CD3-7 and it didn't work so from then on i took 200mg CD2-6 and it worked a charm! :) 



mrsc81 said:


> Sorry it took a while to get on here but the clinic was behind, so i got home and had my dinner and shower first :thumbup:
> 
> We have one beanie baby with a good strong heartbeat, measuring exactly as says in my ticker :cloud9:
> Picture isnt great quality.
> 
> https://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh163/klassykitty81/scan2.png

lovely! :cloud9: you must have been so excited to see it, did your DH go with you? :)


----------



## foquita

GUESS WHO just had a 28 day cycle?!? 

meeeeeeeeee! :dance:

so i guess i did ovulate on CD18, had a 10 day LP and got AF today. i'm really hoping it's not a fluke, i'm going to temp next cycle and figure out a pattern of BD for low sperm count and i'm going to buy soft cups! :) i am so pleased that my healthy eating and stupid amount of vitamins are finally paying off! i don't know if i would have seen the effects earlier if i hadn't taken soy, this was my first natural cycle since i changed my diet at the beginning of march. i'm so over the moon because i was really frustrated about changing so much and not seeing any effects, but then i did see effects so i was worried for nothing :laugh2: i've weight since march too so that might have helped as well, i wasn't intending on losing weight - it just happened! i'll have to try and keep it off. i went from 11st 1lb (155lb) to 10st 4lb (144lb) i think, i hardly ever weigh myself though :haha:


----------



## mrsc81

Thats great having a sort cycle Nat! :happydance:

Yes my dh went with me, when we were sat in the waiting room he said, this feels more real now :haha:
We told his mum this afternoon, we went to her house and she was over the moon, she cried! I was so surprised at her reaction, she said she will be walking around with a smile on her face, and gave us both a big hug, it was sooo sweet.


----------



## Diddums

Yay Nat!!!!! Loving the 28 day cycle!!!!

Thanks for the info. I think I might go for 200mg from the out. I only have one shot at soy because my dr won't prescribe anymore provera for me! Xxx


----------



## foquita

i would defo go for the 200mg then katya :) it worked a treat for me every time! :) 

aw louise that's so sweet! :) have you told your family yet?


----------



## mrsc81

Yes i told my mum on the phone, she told my dad, and i told my sister by txt :haha: wish i had told them in person now though :dohh:, my mums reaction wasnt like dh mum, but my mum did know we were trying.


----------



## foquita

yeah so she would probably have been expecting it :) i don't think i would be able to wait to see them in person either :haha:


----------



## Rachel789

Nat-Congrats on the natural 28 day cycle, that is absolutely amazing!! :happydance: I think 10 day LP is the bare minimum they like to see, are you taking B6? I hear that can work wonders on extending the LP.

Caroline-I see AF showed :happydance: Onto Femara and injectables, I hope this is it for you :)

Nothing happening here, just on boring old CD 8 and awaiting my saline sono on Tuesday morning and hoping to get my bloodwork results then. Then once AF shows I will have to do the HSG next cycle. The dr. doesnt want me to do meds that cycle he mentioned something about increased risk of miscarraige the same cycle as the HSG but as much as I trust him I don't agree with that. I googled it and could not find anything about that. I am going to push for meds the same cycle and ask him for statistics as to how much higher miscarraige rates are on HSG cycles. I am seriously considering if he won't give me anything taking either soy or the lowest dose of clomid since I have an Rx still for it, actually I have two scripts for clomid. I would only take the lowest dose since it is screwing up my lining. Do any of you know if soy does anything to the lining, maybe I would be better off trying out the soy...


----------



## foquita

i don't know anything about soy and the lining, i was actually wondering myself the other week. maybe you could find something with some googling? to be honest i don't think it'll thin the lining because it's not 'chemical' but i could be totally wrong? 

what's the difference between saline sono and HSG? 

yeah i'm taking B6 along with all the other B vitamins, my LP has varied between 10 and 12 days...not really sure why it changes? :wacko: i haven't had spotting the day before AF since i started taking the B complex though which i'm going to tell myself is a good thing :haha: it's proper red blood, i love to see that because i didn't used to have that!


----------



## Rachel789

I think the fact that you don't spot during your LP is a great sign that your progesterone is at a good level. I wouldnt worry then, I read that if it is at least 10 days you can get pregnant as long as the levels arent low. 

The dr. explained to me why clomid can thin the lining in some people. It is because it remains in your system for a long time after taking it. It is still strong in your system for 7 days after your last pill but can linger for up to 72 days. So what happens is it tricks your body into thinking there isnt enough estrogen which sends out high levels of FSH which in turns tells your ovaries to produce follies. Because clomid remains in your system it continues to block estrogen which is needed for good cm and to build your lining. I think up to 30% of women having lining and cm issues due to clomid. Now with Femara (letrozole) it leaves your system in less than 2 days of your last pill so your body has plenty of time to build the lining and get good cm.

Now when it comes to soy I don't know if it lingers like clomid, I am going to try to research it more. 

The saline sono is where they place saline in your uterus to blow it up and then the dr. peforms a vaginal scan. Because the saline blows it up and makes it easier to see they can tell if there are any abnormalities in the uterus like fibroids or polyps. In the HSG they can't see that as well but they can see if the tubes are open. I wish I could have both done in the same cycle. I am so impatient :haha:


----------



## foquita

i'm impatient too rachel :haha: though to be honest i'm becoming more patient as time goes on weirdly enough :wacko: it sounds like they are being really thorough though which can only be a good thing! so while you're unfortunately having to be patient right now, it might lead to you getting your bfp quicker when you start the femara :happydance:

soya in general probably thins the lining then, they don't recommend it when you're TTC because it makes your body produce more estrogen so it probably has the same effect! if you ate no soya products and took soy isoflavones i don't know if it would stay in your system or not. i cut soya out of my diet (so hard being practically a vegan and not being able to eat soya!) at the beginning of may so i don't know if that has also contributed to my normal length cycle?

i am having awful, awful cramps :(


----------



## Rachel789

Sorry you are having bad cramps :( My AF this 3rd cycle of clomid was almost nothing, my lightest yet. Barely any cramps and I had a light flow for two days then it was pretty much gone. But I expected that due to how thin my lining measured a couple days before I o'ed. I guess I just want to try something next cycle because I know I won't O on my own and I really don't want to waste an HSG cycle because you are supposed to be really fertile after it. Now if the dr. can show me some statistics that say miscarraiges are increased by 10% or more on an HSG cycle I won't do anything but if it is not a big difference I will self medicate. Obviously the ideal would be that he will let me take femara and do the IUI the same cycle. I am going to be persistent. I am driving my dr. and DH crazy because I won't listen to the dr :haha:


----------



## foquita

you could try soy instead? :) or maybe the HSG will make you O? helena_lynn had an HSG and ovulated for the second time ever, first ever natural O that cycle :)

i'm well looking forward to the HSG! :haha:


----------



## mrsc81

I actually started having soya milk in my b/fast about 2 months before i got my bfp :shrug:


----------



## cmwilson

Woohoo on the 28 day cycle Nat! :wohoo: I hope this is a trend! :happydance:

Rachel - Good luck on Tuesday! I'm sure it will be fine. :hugs:

AF started today! :happydance: I'll call my doctor tomorrow for my plan. I really hope this works and I get a follie or two. [-o&lt;


----------



## bnporter81

Hi girls, finally back home...what a great feeling! Thank you all for the support. Yes, it was very sudden. She had what they call a lung aneurysm. I had only heard of that happening in the brain, but anyway, that's what happened. So sad:cry:

Sounds like you all are doing well!

Nat, congrats on your cycle! It must feel great to have a normal cycle:thumbup: Hopefully it will continue!

Louise, lovely pic of little bean. I'm sure you must be on :cloud9::hugs:

Katya, I'm sorry it didn't go exactly like you wanted but it does sound like it went well. :hugs: I agree that the weight loss will probably help...I'm sure that's part of my problem, too. It seems like over the last year or so I've gained...haven't really weighed lately because part of me doesn't really want to know, lol:ignore:Anyway, I know you'll be glad to have AF again and I hope the soy works for you this go around. I think I'll give it a try again next time and I might even try the dosage you are:thumbup: I'm anxious to see if it works for you.

Lil, your hcg level sounds great! I'm sure little bean is doing perfect...the progesterone should bring your levels up fine :hugs:Try not to worry:hugs:

Raven and Caroline, wishing you girls a lot of luck this cycle:hugs:Hope you're doing well:flower:

Rach, I don't know if soy does anything to the lining:shrug:Maybe it wouldn't hurt to give the soy a shot, though:thumbup:

Well, girls, I haven't temped in days so I have no clue what's going on. Guess I'll take it in the morning. I was having some kind of weird feelings down low in my stomach on Friday...it was weird, kind of like a light scratching or pulling below my belly button, but it didn't hurt or anything. Hopefully it's a good thing:thumbup:Or then again, it's probably just my all in my head:dohh:Maybe my body is still trying to ovulate...there's no telling:haha:


----------



## rmsh1

foquita said:


> GUESS WHO just had a 28 day cycle?!?
> 
> meeeeeeeeee! :dance:
> 
> so i guess i did ovulate on CD18, had a 10 day LP and got AF today. i'm really hoping it's not a fluke, i'm going to temp next cycle and figure out a pattern of BD for low sperm count and i'm going to buy soft cups! :) i am so pleased that my healthy eating and stupid amount of vitamins are finally paying off! i don't know if i would have seen the effects earlier if i hadn't taken soy, this was my first natural cycle since i changed my diet at the beginning of march. i'm so over the moon because i was really frustrated about changing so much and not seeing any effects, but then i did see effects so i was worried for nothing :laugh2: i've weight since march too so that might have helped as well, i wasn't intending on losing weight - it just happened! i'll have to try and keep it off. i went from 11st 1lb (155lb) to 10st 4lb (144lb) i think, i hardly ever weigh myself though :haha:

Yay congrats Nat! That is amazing! Everything you are doing is really helping your body out. I really hope your cycles continue this way :hugs:


----------



## seabean

Bethany - so sorry about your loss :hugs: that sounds devastating :( 
Any symptoms in the TWW yet? When are you testing!?

Natalie - I can't believe your amazing natural cycle! Hopefully this is a sign of good things to come. :) Did you give your ovaries a little pep talk?

Lil - My friend spotted early in her pregnancy and she had to take progesterone up the arse for the first few months just as a precaution against her low-ish levels. I think it's actually somewhat common. Given that your HCG levels are still sky high is a great sign and I wouldn't worry at all!

I hope everyone else is happy with their recent appointments, even if it means that you are set on a course of action now! Rachel, I can't wait to hear your test results, which I'm sure will be quite a relief to you! 

I had a great weekend camping with hubby and our dog. We did a whole lot of nothing, which was perfect :) My boobs are still super sore and I have some light cramping, but I had both of these last cycle too, so I'm just waiting this week out until I can test. I am planning to wait until Saturday, but my will power is wimpy when it comes to peeing on a stick, so who knows. :haha:


----------



## Rachel789

So sorry to hear about that Bethany, how terrible :hugs:

It looks like your temp is still high, I hope what you are feeling is a good sign and you have a BFP coming!

Dee-Your chart looks beautiful so far and different from last cycle. I hope this is it for you :)


----------



## foquita

how scary bethany :hugs: 

thanks girlies :hugs: i've passed on all your kind words to my ovaries! hopefully they take all the compliments on board and keep up the good work! that definitely perked my mood up, i was so miserable before! 

yay for AF caroline! i know several of us have said this but we must be the only thread with people who are happy when AF comes :laugh2: 

dee your chart is looking fabulous! 

rach, have you made any decisions yet????


----------



## Rachel789

Nat-I have to go in tomorrow to get the saline sono and I am hoping to get the results of my extensive bloodwork I had done. I guess finding out what is or isn't wrong with me will help me decide if I will self medicate next cycle. But of course I will firstly push my dr. to give me meds. I have plenty of time to figure it out though as I am only on CD 9 of this cycle and whole knows if/when I will O. The dr. wants me to take provera if no AF by CD 35 but since I temp and keep track I will likely start the progesterone closer to cd 30 if no O.


----------



## foquita

are you nervous about the saline sono? it would be cool if they gave you pictures :haha:


----------



## Rachel789

I know, I always want pics of my scans but they never give them. I guess you are only worthy of getting pics if you are actually pregnant :haha:


I am a little nervous but I know it is a good thing in the long run and it is a quick procedure so if it is painful or uncomfortable it will only be for a short time. 

I had a crazy dream yesterday that I was pregnant and it was during the last cycle when I had the HCG shot. I didn't take an HPT I found out I was pregnant during a scan and they saw multiple eggs. They said one had a strong heartbeat, one looked like it was dying out, and there were 5 others that may or may not develop into a baby but it was a small chance. How weird! Dreams are wacky :haha: I did wake up feeling sad I wasnt pregnant though :(


----------



## foquita

i hate those dreams where you wake up and realise it's not real and feel so sad! :( 

i would love a wee pic of my ovaries for a keepsake :haha: i have to settle for the fact that my boyfriend has seen my ovaries and womb, that'll do for now :laugh2:


----------



## Rachel789

:rofl: DH saw mine also at the first RE appt I got a scan and he was in the room. He said to the sonographer "how can you tell what is what, it all looks the same to me" :haha:


----------



## foquita

i think davie was just dumbstruck with the strength of his attraction to me at that moment, lying with my legs up and a woman sticking a massive grey stick with a camera on the end up my fanny - HOT :rofl: :rofl: the fact he was getting to see my insides just turned him on even more i imagine... 


not :laugh2:


----------



## Rachel789

:rofl: That's hilarious!


----------



## foquita

hahahaha i was laughing when i wrote it :rofl: how bad is that, laughing at my own 'jokes' :rofl: 

i think these moments unite us for life more than having a child together does, or i keep telling myself that anyway hahaha :laugh2:

is the olympics on just now? do you watch it live or do you watch repeats? just wondering because of the time difference! i'm just watching the athletics live :)


----------



## Rachel789

DH and I usually have it on later in the evening and it is repeats then but if we watch earlier we can catch it live.

Oh yes the beautiful moments together while DH watches me get poked and proded are a great bonding experience :haha:


----------



## foquita

we have to laugh or else we would cry :laugh2: 

on a serious note davie was really upset to see me having the internal ultrasound, he made a wee noise of despair when i was squirming in discomfort and looked at me like he had never loved or cared about anything or anyone so much in his life and it made me :cry:


----------



## Rachel789

awww that is so sweet!

I agree though we have to laugh at it and try to keep it as light hearted as we can because the alternative (being upset) is no good. I try to tell myself these are the cards I was dealt and I have to deal with it the best I can.

I have had so many internal scans now that by time DH saw me get one it didn't even phase me :haha:


----------



## foquita

that was my first one and i wasn't expecting to get it so i was terrified! also i had AF and when she pulled the wand thing out it was covered in blood, obviously they see things like that all the time but it's just so humiliating :( it was awful :( 

i can laugh and keep it light hearted most of the time but i have periods of totally crumbling! :( feeling a bit more upbeat today :)


----------



## foquita

it is a total rollercoaster isn't it? :wacko:


----------



## Rachel789

Ohhh yes it is a rollercoaster. I am feeling ok today but like you I have REALLY bad days at times. I think its normal. But as long as we can be in good spirits more than not I think we are doing ok. I think the biggest thing for me is having a game plan and something to look forward to whether it is TTC related or something else.


----------



## foquita

same, and for a while i felt i had nothing to look forward to TTC wise! i don't know if i can handle any more bad news though, i'm dreading them telling me that i have low AMH or my tubes are blocked or something :(


----------



## Rachel789

I know what you mean. They checked so many different things when they took my blood last week I feel like odds are something is wrong :( I am not as worried they will find anything wrong during the scans or hsg but then again who knows anything is possible. I am also worried for the new SA DH is having done tomorrow since the last place didn't know what they were doing.


----------



## foquita

yeah it must be nerve wracking :hugs: when will you get the results?


----------



## Diddums

Talk about depressing. My cycle is now so long at cd189 that fertility friend can't display it all :( it will only display up to cd180 and it gave me an error saying to start a cycle cycle :( xxx


----------



## foquita

ugh katya :( send them a strongly worded email of complaint! :brat:


----------



## foquita

newmrs i see you viewing the thread and wanted to give you :hugs: - hope you're getting on ok???? :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Rachel789

Katya-Did you start the provera yet?

Nat-It was last week Wednesday that I got my blood taken so I am hoping when I go into the office for my test tomorrow they will be able to give me the results. I will be very frustrated if they arent in yet because I am so anxious for the results, I want them now! :brat:


----------



## bnporter81

Rachel, I hope you get some good results back from the blood work and from the SA.:flower:

Dee, I agree...your chart is looking beautiful! As far as my chart, I'm just hoping it didn't do like it did earlier this cycle where it looked like I o'd, but obviously didn't:dohh:I don't know, I just feel uncomfortable with it. My cycle is already the longest it's been in the last 8 months:cry: If I did O, then I guess I'm 9 dpo. If my temp is still in the higher range by this weekend then I might test then.

Well, girls, tomorrow is my daughter's first day back to school. She'll be in 5th grade. Gosh, where does the time go:cry: Anyway, I've got to get her school supplies ready and make sure she's ready for bed. Talk to everyone in the morning.

:hugs:


----------



## MommyDream

Dee- I agree with Nat! You should write to FF and ask them what the deal is! That doesn't make any sense that your chart would error....

Rachel- good luck with the tests tomorrow! I'll be watching for your updates!

Bethany- wow, time does fly! That must be surreal that your daughter is going into grade 5!


----------



## Diddums

Lol think I will email FF and ask them to sort it out. Hopefully it will end soon with the provera anyway!

I'm on pill 3 out of 10 today. I'm hoping I get AF ASAP lol xxx

Dee your chart looks very good!ive got everything crossed for you!

Beth your high temp makes it look like you've o'd so fingers crossed for you too :) 

Xx


----------



## foquita

Katya I have the PCOS diet book if you want me to send you it? :)


----------



## Diddums

Ooo what's it called? I have the PCOS handbook book but the diet section confuses me lol

I have PayPal you some money if you want? Xxx


----------



## foquita

it's this one: 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/0007131844

don't be silly, I've read it so don't need it anymore and I would rather pass it on to someone I know than send it to the charity shop :) not that I don't like giving things to charity but you know what I mean :haha: 

i thought it was confusing too but the book is really thick and really thorough :)


----------



## Diddums

That's really kind of you Nat :) thanks very much. I'd love to have a read through x


----------



## foquita

PM me your address and I'll stick it in the post tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## Diddums

Done thanks :) xxx


----------



## raventtc

hi ladies :D

not much going on with me, just waiting around. you know i think we spend so much time waiting....really!! well i am going to try to get into the doc's sometime soon, and have a talk about things. i started temping yesterday -- ff gave me the upgraded version for free for a few days except i haven't been on it so i didn't know...and now i have 1 day left..oh well, i am ready for this cycle don't think i will do anything different..well i was thinking that i will try not to bd so much before o but often when its coming on (does that make sense?) just to see if that helps some like conserving i guess...haha


----------



## cmwilson

Hi ladies! Hope everyone is doing well!

Rachel - Good luck today! I can't wait to hear how it went. :thumbup:

Dee and Bethany - Your charts are looking great! Fingers crossed for you! :happydance:

Katya - That sucks about FF! :growlmad: I hope they get it fixed for you!

Raven - Hopefully your wait won't be that long but your :sex: plan sounds good! :thumbup:

Nat - I know! In any other thread people would be upset for AF to be here but for us it's like a party! :wohoo:

I had my appointment this morning to go over my injections. Seems pretty straight forward. I got to practice and I think that helped. I'll start the injections on Wednesday for 5 days. Fun fun fun! Call me the human pin cushion! I start my Femara tonight with 3 pills. I think that's 7mg? Not sure but I'm just hoping it works! Otherwise I'll be taking a break til October. :dohh:


----------



## seabean

Good luck Rachel! :flower:

Caroline - I REALLY hope these injections work for you! Are you doing the IUI too?

Raven - your BD plan sounds good :) FF gives me a free upgrade every once in a while too for a few days. :happydance: I think it just makes me even more obsessed about symptom spotting though because I totally over-analyze all the color boxes to find patterns :haha: 

So I'm 8DPO and not too much is going on down there from what I can tell. :shrug: Wait...wait...wait...


----------



## Rachel789

Well I am back from my appt. The saline sono was not too bad. I had a little cramp when they blew up the balloon I think but other than that it was just like an uncomfortable pap smear.

They didn't see any fibroids or polyps and said my uterus looked good, so that was nice to hear. They did take a look at my ovaries and said there was tons of little follies so he said it looks like I have plenty of eggs which is good. But he did say it looks like I have PCO. :( I asked if there was a difference between PCO and PCOS and he said no it is the same thing. I always thought I had it but to finally get the diagnosis is a little depressing. :cry:

The dr. said I don't have the tell tale signs like being overweight or having excess facial hair but he said sometimes that is the case. Nat, I think you said you have neither of these symptoms as well, correct? I do get some acne but it isn't severe or anything.

I saw a different dr. today so he wasnt able to give me the bloodwork results he said I should schedule a follow up appt with my dr. to go over everything and next steps.


----------



## cmwilson

Rachel - I'm glad you are polyp free and the procedure wasn't too bad. :thumbup: I'm sorry about the PCO diagnosis, I know how tough that can be. :hugs: I have PCO too and other than the cysts in the ovaries and irregular cycles I don't have any of the other symptoms. It sucks but at least you have a diagnosis and they'll know how to best treat you. :hugs:


----------



## foquita

raventtc said:


> hi ladies :D
> 
> not much going on with me, just waiting around. you know i think we spend so much time waiting....really!! well i am going to try to get into the doc's sometime soon, and have a talk about things. i started temping yesterday -- ff gave me the upgraded version for free for a few days except i haven't been on it so i didn't know...and now i have 1 day left..oh well, i am ready for this cycle don't think i will do anything different..well i was thinking that i will try not to bd so much before o but often when its coming on (does that make sense?) just to see if that helps some like conserving i guess...haha

the whole thing is just waiting, it's so bloody annoying :brat: has your OH had an SA? maybe you could try just doing it every second day so O-2 and O? :) worth a shot i guess! :)



cmwilson said:


> Hi ladies! Hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> Rachel - Good luck today! I can't wait to hear how it went. :thumbup:
> 
> Dee and Bethany - Your charts are looking great! Fingers crossed for you! :happydance:
> 
> Katya - That sucks about FF! :growlmad: I hope they get it fixed for you!
> 
> Raven - Hopefully your wait won't be that long but your :sex: plan sounds good! :thumbup:
> 
> Nat - I know! In any other thread people would be upset for AF to be here but for us it's like a party! :wohoo:
> 
> I had my appointment this morning to go over my injections. Seems pretty straight forward. I got to practice and I think that helped. I'll start the injections on Wednesday for 5 days. Fun fun fun! Call me the human pin cushion! I start my Femara tonight with 3 pills. I think that's 7mg? Not sure but I'm just hoping it works! Otherwise I'll be taking a break til October. :dohh:

is it hard to inject yourself? is it like a wee pen type injection? you are the femara guinea pig here! we'll all be looking to you as the expert :) :)



seabean said:


> Good luck Rachel! :flower:
> 
> Caroline - I REALLY hope these injections work for you! Are you doing the IUI too?
> 
> Raven - your BD plan sounds good :) FF gives me a free upgrade every once in a while too for a few days. :happydance: I think it just makes me even more obsessed about symptom spotting though because I totally over-analyze all the color boxes to find patterns :haha:
> 
> So I'm 8DPO and not too much is going on down there from what I can tell. :shrug: Wait...wait...wait...

your chart is still looking good, nice high temps! when did you :sex: plenty? i hope this is your cycle, it would be good to keep the BFPs rolling in close tgether! :happydance: 



Rachel789 said:


> Well I am back from my appt. The saline sono was not too bad. I had a little cramp when they blew up the balloon I think but other than that it was just like an uncomfortable pap smear.
> 
> They didn't see any fibroids or polyps and said my uterus looked good, so that was nice to hear. They did take a look at my ovaries and said there was tons of little follies so he said it looks like I have plenty of eggs which is good. But he did say it looks like I have PCO. :( I asked if there was a difference between PCO and PCOS and he said no it is the same thing. I always thought I had it but to finally get the diagnosis is a little depressing. :cry:
> 
> The dr. said I don't have the tell tale signs like being overweight or having excess facial hair but he said sometimes that is the case. Nat, I think you said you have neither of these symptoms as well, correct? I do get some acne but it isn't severe or anything.
> 
> I saw a different dr. today so he wasnt able to give me the bloodwork results he said I should schedule a follow up appt with my dr. to go over everything and next steps.

first of all congratulations on being polyp free! one more thing to tick off the list :) 

i'm so sorry about your diagnosis though, no amount of expecting it makes it any easier :hugs: i think there is a difference, you and caroline have PCO and i have PCOS - you both have polycystic ovaries but you don't have the hormonal imbalance that is the syndrome. it doesn't really matter though, that's splitting hairs because we have the same problems regardless of whether it's PCO or PCOS :( :hugs: i have acne but it would be classed as (very)mild i reckon, though it doesn't feel very mild sometimes :laugh2: i don't have excess facial hair though, i do have a lot of hair on my legs etc but i have dark hair which doesn't help and for all i know that's normal! i'm slim and have always been slim, i've never had any weight issues - in fact i have had issues with accidentally losing weight before so i'm not a typical cyster even though my blood results and ultrasound showed i'm very polycystic! :wacko: :shrug: :dohh: i'm sure i read somewhere that only 10% of women with PCOS actually fit into the stereotype and that 60% of women with PCOS are slim.... grr!


----------



## foquita

i really like this book rach: 

https://www.amazon.com/PCOS-Womans-...?ie=UTF8&qid=1344361083&sr=8-29&keywords=pcos 

:)


----------



## seabean

I can't remember the symbols for +/- ovulation days, so here goes: We BD'd ovulation night CD22, also the night before CD21, (NONE the 2 nights before CD20), also 3 nights before CD19, and then every night CD13-18. We did not BD on 1DPO CD22 because we were sick of doing it then :haha: We've never done a sperm analysis, so hopefully we didn't do too much before O, but we skipped CD20 so hopefully that was enough to restock the soldiers!


----------



## Rachel789

Nat thanks I wil check it out. I will be doing a lot of research so I can fully understand the whole PCO thing. I don't know yet if I have the hormonal imbalance as I haven't gotten my bloodwork back yet. So I guess I will find out soon enough if I have that too :(


----------



## Rachel789

I am similar to you in the sense that I have darker hair, I do shave my arms because they were really hairy but I always figured it was due to my dark hair :shrug: When I do have acne it is mild and I am and always have been slim. The dr. said a lot of women are under diagnosed with PCOS when they don't fit the standard symptoms. I think I read somewhere that femara worked better for women with PCOS than clomid. I really hope femara works well for me. And if that is true Caroline hopefully it will work well for you too!


----------



## seabean

Rachel - I have had 2 internal ultrasounds over the past few months and both times the ultrasound tech said I looked like I probably had PCOS b/c of all the semi-mature follicles on my ovaries, but the Dr never wanted to address it and when I asked she just said to not even worry about getting some diagnosis, that I should just focus on the goal to get pregnant instead. Well obviously I wanted to get pregnant, but having PCOS or not seemed somewhat relevent too! That was my OLD Dr that I left in frustration a few months ago. The approach to just do whatever to get pregnant seemed somewhat ideal at the time, but looking back, I wish they had actually cared about whether I even had PCOS or looked to see if I had some sort of other issue to resolve. That's what made me switch Drs in the end. So hopefully your new Dr gets to the bottom of everything AND works to get you pregnant with equal effort - I feel like both aspects are really important :) But that's just my 2 cents! Either way, PCOSers get pregnant ALL the time :)


----------



## seabean

I'm also thin but I do have mild acne. No dark hair though. I think most of my hormones were Ok, but I never got testosterone or any of the glucose measures done. I started ovulating on my own when I switched Drs so I haven't been in for testing with the new clinic yet...I have a feeling some of my hormones might be a little off though, although maybe they have resolved somewhat since my ovaries have been ovulating again :shrug:


----------



## bnporter81

Rachel, I'm sorry about the diagnosis:hugs:I know many women conceive while having it, though, so at least now maybe the docs can treat you properly and you can get the help you need:thumbup:

Dee, your chart continues to look wonderful! Wishing you lots of luck...I hope this is it for you:flower:

AFM, I'm getting less and less confident in my O.:cry: I'm going to try to start losing some weight. A couple of people have told me about that Visalus Vi-shape. Anyone heard of it? I ordered some and I guess I'll start on that sometime next week. I could probably stand to lose about 50 lbs.total to get me down to my ideal weight, but I think even if I lost about 15 or 20 it would help a lot.

Hope everyone is doing well...talk to you all later:flower:


----------



## MommyDream

Dee- your chart looks great! My fingers are crossed for you!!!

Bethany- good luck with the weight loss. I haven't heard of Visalus... What is it?

Rachel- sorry about the diagnosis, but like the other ladies say, I'm glad you're getting treatment AND pcosers get pregnant all the time. I'm living, walking proof! (I didn't have any symptoms such as extra hair or being overweight either... Go figure! I do think I could have been overweight if I wasn't on the BCP which regulated hormones and thus masked PCOS). :hugs:


----------



## MommyDream

Caroline- good luck with the injections! You'll be a star!

Raven- Hooray for the upgraded FF!!


----------



## Rachel789

Lil-I didn't know you had PCOS that makes me feel better to know you got pregnant with it!


----------



## Diddums

Morning ladies :)

My temp jumped from 36.15ish to 36.41 this morning so I hope that it's the provera working its magic. I'm on day 4 out of 10. Ladies who have taken provera did it cause your temps to rise? Think I might remove the first 15 days of this cycle doin can see what the end looks like. Annoying not being able to see it all!


----------



## mrsc81

Rachel i have got pco/pcos, i have mulitple follicles, and excess hair, my blood work was normal. When i was overweight i was diagnosed as pcos but since i lost weight i was told pco.
And i got pregnant naturally so it does happen :hugs:


----------



## Diddums

I contacted FF and they said I'm going to have to split the cycles and exclude from analysis. Oh well will do that tonight. Ideas on how to split?


----------



## raventtc

:hugs: rachel

thanks ladies for just being here, i know i am not on often but when i do check in its always uplifting to see the relationships we have built here and tons of encouragment!! Things in my world are ok i guess, having to deal with my ex-husband is a nightmare and a reality all at the same time...but i have made a promise to myself to not let him rule my life anymore or run over top of me! i am going to stand strong and not let him get to me!! that being said for the past 2 days i have found one huge glop of ewcm but thats it...its like its there in the middle of the day and then nothing later?? i charted it -- and now i am back to normal free FF :( well i went for a morning run this am, wow it was harder than i planned -- it was a little foggy when i left home and then all of a sudden it just got worse i couldn't see anything....kinda scary so i cut my run short and headed home winded and all. but it felt good, something i am going to try and keep with :D


----------



## cmwilson

Katya - Yes on provera your temp does go up as a result of the progesterone. It stinks you have to split your cycle! Maybe split it where you had that mid-cycle spotting?

Raven - I'm glad you're not letting your ex get to you and stress you out. That's great! Just know that if you are stressed out, we're here for you. :hugs:

Well ladies I'm heading out for the day with hubby to celebrate my birthday! The big 2-8! Where does the time go? :hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

Happy Birthday Caroline!! :cake: Hope you have a great day :)


----------



## seabean

Happy Birthday!!!! :cake::yipee::bunny:

Katya - Sucks you have to split the charts! If you go to "DATA" along the top of the FF page, click on "SPLIT A CHART" which is under the cycle/chart management category, then you can just enter a date, and it will split your chart at that date. I guess it doesn't really matter when you split it since you will be starting a new one anyway after provera kicks in. BTW provera will raise your temps since it's a progesterone.

My temps have been a lot higher this cycle than they ever were last cycle. I can feel it too - I have felt super flushed and warm the past few days, and sweating like a pig on my walk to the train 8-[ I can't believe I haven't caved and tested yet! I'm holding on to my 2 HPTs like they are gold!


----------



## mrsc81

Happy Birthday Caroline! :cake:

I got my scan date through today, 7th September :happydance:


----------



## MommyDream

Kayta - Just by the nature of the progesterone hormone, you will experience elevated temperatures. When progesterone drops, your temperature drops.

Raven - I am glad you are standing strong despite your ex-husband! And great job on the morning run!! I'm so proud of you! It will feel better and better the more you do it!

Caroline - Happy Birthday!! I hope you have a great day!

Dee - FX crossed for you!!! When will you test?

Louise - hooray for your scan date!! Sept 7th is technically less than a month away now!


----------



## seabean

LADIES - I just noticed we hit 

*7,000 posts and 700 pages!*

Congrats to us all for being so incredibly chatty!!! :haha:

Thanks for the memories!
:happydance::witch::test::bfp::dust::spermy::mail::cake::wedding::yipee::friends:
:serenade::drunk::bunny::holly:


----------



## Lisa92881

^ Ummm this just made me tear up. I have issues. :rofl:


----------



## raventtc

happy birthday caroline!!! have fun with the hubby :D

and thanks to everyone else -- this place is the BEST!! and woohoo 700 pages that is something!! we are chatty


----------



## Diddums

Woop 700 pages!

Thanks ladies, think i will split it after 30 days and exclude from analysis. Can't wait for this cycle to finally end and try soy!

Happy Birthday!!!!! Have a nice evening xxxx


----------



## MommyDream

700 pages and almost 10 months of yelping vaginas support! Thanks to Nat for starting this thread :)


----------



## Diddums

Half way through provera and nothing to report so far. 

How is everyone else?


----------



## bnporter81

Hi everyone...sorry I wasn't on here yesterday!

Caroline, I hope you had a great birthday:flower:I know what you mean...I turned 31 the end of June and it just felt kind of weird:haha:Oh, and I love the new pic by the way!

Louise, bet you can't wait until next month! Must be so exciting:happydance:

Katya, I'm sorry you have to split up your cycle...that is rather stupid that FF doesn't have any better answers than that:dohh:Hopefully the rise in temp. is a good thing and you'll be getting AF soon and on to your soy cycle:hugs:

Raven, sorry to hear about your ex...mine gets to me sometimes,too, but I've been trying really hard over the last few years to brush it off. Not always an easy thing to do especially when children are involved, though:dohh: I keep telling myself "just 7 more years until she's 18 and then I won't have to deal with it as much".:thumbup:

Dee, I think you need to :test: soon!! Keep our BFPs going:happydance:

Well, my temp dropped even more this morning so either AF will be here soon or, like I've said before, I didn't even ovulate at all and my body has just been messing with me:dohh:Wouldn't surprise me a bit:nope:

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## raventtc

morning all, went for a day 2 run!! i woke up and even thought about not going...then i told myself if i skip today i might as well give up, and this run was way better i got so much farther so woohoo!! 

chat with you all later, and yes thank you nat for starting this group for us!! best thread on BnB, by far!! 

:hugs:


----------



## seabean

Bethany, sorry about the temp drop :( if AF doesn't come, how long are you going to let this cycle go before using your cream again? I guess hopefully she does show so you can start fresh!

I have still held out strong without testing yet, but I did use opks with fmu the past 3 mornings...I thought that if it gradually got darker then maybe I would use an HPt. So they have just been the same faint second line. I have never had a completely blank second line, so it's not surprising to me that something is there. If tomorrows opk is any darker then I will test, but if its not, then I can assume that an hpt would be negative, right? Does this make any sense or am I interpetting it wrong?


----------



## Diddums

Dee I wouldn't rely on opk. I would do a hpt as well. There are some ladies who have had dark or positive opk and hpt but I'm not sure it's the norm iykwim? Xxx


----------



## MommyDream

Dee - You probably already know, but OPKs are a different hormone (LH vs HCG) and are way less sensitive than HPTs. You may get a + OPK if you're pregnant, but it may take MUCH longer than a HPT to show +.... So, I wouldn't put any thought into the neg OPK.

FX that this is it!!


----------



## seabean

MommyDream said:


> Dee - You probably already know, but OPKs are a different hormone (LH vs HCG) and are way less sensitive than HPTs. You may get a + OPK if you're pregnant, but it may take MUCH longer than a HPT to show +.... So, I wouldn't put any thought into the neg OPK.
> 
> FX that this is it!!

Thanks - yeah I knew it picked up a different hormone, but that it could also show HCG as well. The sensitivity difference for HCG was something I was wondering about though. :shrug: I'll probably test in the AM then, but I don't have a great feeling about this month. My boobs are barely even sore anymore, although they are still super full. 

Also, I have no idea what to expect for a LP this cycle - in the past they were always 13/14 days. Last cycle was a crazy 19 days! And I had a blood test that was definitely negative, so I know it wasn't just delayed AF due to a CP or something like that. I don't think I can bear another 19 day TWW! :wacko:


----------



## Diddums

Good luck in the morning Dee. Excited for you :)


----------



## seabean

:bfn: with a little temp drop...feeling like AF is on her way :(


----------



## mrsc81

Sorry you got a bfn, but its still early, your not out yet :hugs:


----------



## bnporter81

Dee, like Louise said it's still a little early. Hopefully the :witch: won't show and this is it for you:flower: To answer your question, I don't really know...I might go ahead and start using the cream. I'm so frustrated right now that I don't really know what to try to do:dohh:I have started the last few days trying to lose some weight with hopes that will help, buuuuut I just realized today that apparently my scale is broken:dohh:I thought it just needed a new battery but that didn't work when I tried.

Hope you all have a good weekend...I'm going to visit some family so I probably won't be on much. Hugs.:hugs:


----------



## cmwilson

Hi ladies! I've been away for a few days visiting with my sister. Thanks for the birthday wishes! :hugs: I had a great day but it went by so fast! Why is that?! 

Dee - Sorry about the negative. :hugs: It's still early! I hope the witch stays away for you!

Bethany - I'm sorry your body seems to be giving you so much trouble! :hugs: I hope you really did O and your temps are just being wacky! :wacko:

AFM - AF seems to be finishing up and I have one day of femara left. So far I haven't had any side effects. I don't know if that's a good thing or a bad thing. :shrug: I start the injections on Sunday night and my scan is on Wednesday. I'm excited and nervous all at the same time. I'm just so tired of being disappointed so I'm not getting my hopes up for anything. :nope:


----------



## Diddums

Nat I received the book this morning. You are a superstar thanks :) xxxx


----------



## Diddums

Dee your temp is still up. Have you tested again? 

It's very quiet in here at the moment. How is everyone getting on? 

I'm on my 8th provera. Tmi but has it given anyone else a dodgy belly? 

Can't wait for AF to arrive. I have my soy on standby ready :)


----------



## raventtc

hi ladies :D

well my temp this am was way high and i took it at a different time - tomorrow when i temp i might just discard todays. We went to a game and didn't get home til 3am!! so i didn't wake up at 6 to temp, but when i got up a 9 i took it and it was high?? time will tell if i o'd or not for most of my cyles when i have temp'd i o'd with my temp 97.9 and that is what i got saturday am....so hoping that was the case!! :D

it sure is quite, hope everyone is doing ok :hugs:

:dust:


----------



## seabean

13 DPO today and BFN on a FRER, so I am confident that I will be getting AF soon. Hopefully I ovulate in a timely manner again next month and it finally all works out!

I hope you really O'd raven! 

Lil, are you taking your provera at night before bedtime? I think that's what is recommended to avoid an upset stomach. That's what I did and never really felt sick from it at all. Only a few days left for you!

Caroline - I'm glad there weren't any side effects! I'm sending good vibes for a great scan on Wed!


----------



## cmwilson

Well ladies I did my first injection tonight. It went pretty well. There were so many different steps, I hope I did it right! Didn't really hurt so that was a relief. Only 4 more to go! I hope I get good news at my scan on Wednesday! :thumbup:


----------



## foquita

no problem katya, glad you got it ok! :happydance: 

rach how are you getting on? :) 

hope you enjoy the time with your family bethany :hugs: 

raven fingers crossed your temp is high again! :happydance: 

caroline where do you inject yourself? is it in the stomach? :) I've got fingers, toes, everything crossed for a nice big fat follie on wednesday :hugs: I just realised I seem really rude cos I didn't say happy birthday on the thread but I said it on facebook :haha: happy belated birthday again anyway :haha: 

dee, third time lucky - next cycle will be the one :winkwink: are you feeling ok about this cycle? do you have a plan for next cycle? 

I can't believe this thread is 700 pages long! :laugh2: I'm so happy to have all of your support :hugs: not long until our one year anniversary :fool: 

hope everyone else is doing grrrrreat :kiss:


----------



## foquita

I really like this: 

https://www.sensible-alternative.com.au/female-hormones/polycystic-ovarian-syndrome

I thought it was the most helpful thing I've read about pcos so far! I fit into type 2.


----------



## seabean

Thanks Nat! I hope you are right and next cycle is the one! I am probably not going to do anything too different - now that I am actually ovulating, I really don't want to mess with that! Fingers crossed that O happens again this cycle! For now it's just waiting for AF....

PS - love your new pic Caroline!


----------



## MommyDream

seabean said:


> Lil, are you taking your provera at night before bedtime? I think that's what is recommended to avoid an upset stomach. That's what I did and never really felt sick from it at all. Only a few days left for you!

I think you mean Kayta?


----------



## seabean

MommyDream said:


> seabean said:
> 
> 
> Lil, are you taking your provera at night before bedtime? I think that's what is recommended to avoid an upset stomach. That's what I did and never really felt sick from it at all. Only a few days left for you!
> 
> I think you mean Kayta?Click to expand...

Ooops! Yes :haha: I hope you aren't taking provera!!!


----------



## Rachel789

Hi everyone! I am doing ok just trying to spend less time on bnb so I don't drive myself nuts :wacko: I already know the chances of me o'ing this cycle aren't good so I am just temping daily and waiting for CD 30ish and if no rise by then I will start the progesterone. I don't have my follow up appt to get all of the results until Thursday so I won't have anything exciting to speak of on my end until then.

Caroline-I am really looking forward to hearing about your scan Wednesday. I hope they see some nice juicey follies! :)

Dee-Sorry to hear about the BFN :( But it is amazing you are o'ing again!

Nat-Thanks for posting that link I am going to check it out :)

I hope everyone else is doing well :)


----------



## raventtc

high temp again this am, ff hasn't given me crosshairs yet? but maybe a few more temps and it will.


----------



## cmwilson

Thanks Nat for the birthday wishes! :hugs: Thanks for keeping everything crossed for me! I am doing the injections in my stomach but I could do it in my thigh too. How are things going with you? Anything new? Thanks for the link! I'm type two too, I feel like bcp contributed to my PCO.

Rachel - I know the waiting must stink but I hope you O on your own this cycle but if not I hope you can convince the doc to do a medicated cycle next cycle. :thumbup:

Raven - That's great that it seems like you O'd! Did you get plenty of :sex: in?

And thanks ladies for the compliments on my new picture! That's me and hubs from my birthday dinner. :cloud9: Just to give you a comparison, below is a picture of me and hubs 10 years ago at my senior prom. I haven't changed much have I?
 



Attached Files:







534982_764269795440_1997613025_n.jpg
File size: 43.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## rmsh1

Awww cool senior prom pic too!!! All my old pics are home in NZ, I haven't seen them in YEARS. I will have a blast going through them all again when we get back


----------



## foquita

I love the pictures of you and your hubby caroline, you're the happiest couple I've ever seen, you look so in love :cloud9: 

you never know what might happen rach, I thought I wouldn't O and then I did, biggest shock ever :haha: my expectations for this cycle are high now though! 

I've been speaking to duofertility about their monitor: 

https://www.duofertility.com/

I was speaking to them before my first appointment because I did the are you eligible part of their website and it told me someone would have to contact me to discuss, the woman I spoke to by email was so nice - she said I can use the monitor even though I have long cycles and she would recommend getting it before I start clomid so I can get a natural cycle in first. I just emailed again last night asking if it would still be a good idea now that we know about the :spermy: and a guy emailed me back for the details of the SA and I'm waiting to hear back. I think I'm going to buy it though, it's really expensive but I can get it on a payment plan (£149 upfront and £49 for 9 months) and I think it's worth it for the help and advice they give you as well as the monitor! and it's still cheaper than ICSI, which I've decided (again :rofl:) that I'm not going to do until at least 2017, apart from my NHS one in 2014. 

just waffling/thinking out loud here :haha:

how's everyone today? :)


----------



## Diddums

Raven one more high temp and FF will give you cross hairs. How you feeling this cycle?

Last provera today. Can't wait for AF. Hopefully won't have to wait to long. 

Good luck on Wednesday. Hope you have a nice follie Caroline 

Xx


----------



## mrsc81

Nat i looked at the duofertility when i was looking at monitors, it does look good. I thought i would try the clearblue one first as it was a much cheaper option, but the duo one gives you more info and is more accurate.


----------



## mrsc81

Looking forward to hearing about your scan tomorrow caroline!

Hope everyone else is doing well :hugs:


----------



## foquita

my cycles are too long for the clearblue one :( though i don't know what they'll be like now since I just had a 28 day one! :) i dont want to risk it though in case they go back to normal (for me) and the monitor is useless. i can go up to 70 days on the duo and I like the fact that there are people you can email for advice :) they've been so nice so far and I haven't even bought it yet :haha: 

Katya fingers crossed AF comes soon! what dose of soy did you decide on in the end? :)


----------



## bnporter81

Hi girls...nothing much going on here. You all know how it goes-waiting, waiting, and more WAITING:coffee::brat:

Dee, sorry if this doesn't end up being the cycle for your BFP. At least you're ovulating, like you said, and hopefully next time will be it:thumbup::hugs:

Caroline, adorable pic of the two of you! It's so great that you've been together for so long:wedding::serenade:Wishing you lots of luck for your scan tomorrow! I hope you get some good news.

Katya, I know you must be so anxious for AF to arrive to you can start on a new cycle with your soy:happydance:Good luck!:thumbup:

Nat, the monitor you found does look good...and I agree, the Clearblue monitor didn't work for me either because of my long cycles. I would have to reset it day 5 mid cycle so that I could keep on using sticks. And even on cycles when I KNOW that I O'd, it never gave me a peak reading on those cycles:dohh:But like you said, maybe now if you're cycles are becoming more normal, then it would work out well for you:thumbup:

Louise, Bex, and Lil, how are you girls doing? Any bad nausea or anything yet?

Rachel, hope you're doing well:hugs:I know what you mean about not getting on BNB as much to keep from driving yourself nuts.:wacko:I've been so frustrated here lately that I haven't been either.

Hope everyone has a great week. Hugs.


----------



## raventtc

caroline -nice pictures!! you can see the love you both share :D

nat good for you trying out a montior, i looked into them too but never decided on what to do with it and all but glad to hear they are so helpful and you haven't even paid them anything yet...that is a plus

afm- ff gave me crosshairs today well not today exactly but around when i thought i o'd. you know this is crazy, i didn't expect to o this soon in my cycle and it looks like i will have a 28/29 day cycle!! yes we did get some bd in cd8,cd10,cd12,cd13(0)...fingers crossed this is it!! Maybe charting took some of the worring out of things and made me feel more relaxed and that has helped my long cycles turn to shorter ones...i don't really know. I took VitB+ (i think that is what it was) for a few months to help with my lp but that is really it, its hard to explain what caused they to get long 80+days and now what has made them shorter 30 or less, but i really think that seeing my temps and charting has helped!!

sorry for my ramble its early for me and i am thinking too much into everything lately!! 

:hugs:


----------



## Diddums

Yay for crosshairs raven. Have everything crossed for you!

I've decided to try 200mg soy days 3-7. I prob only have one shot at it as I don't have any more provera so decided on max dosage. Hopefully I will ovulate. I've lost just over half a stone so far so hoping that the weight loss will help as well xx


----------



## mrsc81

Bethany ive had some horrible days of all day nausea :sick:, im hungry but nothing appeals and on really bad days its hard to even drink. Im getting tired really easy, even a short walk feels like a marathon! Im glad i gave up my gym membership as i dont want to throw £54 a month away and the way ive been feeling theres no way i could go.

Wow raven you are ovulating early! :thumbup:

Katya well done on the weight loss, thats great! hope the soy works for you :hugs:


----------



## seabean

Horray for the weight loss Katya!! Keep up the good work! :happydance:

Raven - what an amazingly normal cycle! :thumbup: I think the temping helped me relax a bit too :) Hopefully this is the last cycle you have to temp for :thumbup:

Sorry about the nausea mrsc :wacko: Hopefully it should subside soon though, after the 1st trimester!


Well I feel AF on her way. No flowin' yet, but it's coming! Hubby was more disappointed about this cycle not working out then I was. I guess I am used to it by now, but this was our first time where we truly thought we might actually be pregnant b/c we BD'd a ton and I was positive I o'd, etc. He looked so sad this AM when my temp was super low and I was packing AF supplies in my purse :cry: he is convinced his sperm just isn't any good and that it's all his fault - poor guy!


----------



## rmsh1

Hi girlies

Hope you are all doing well :)

MS for me has been nausea, all day long. I haven't been sick, and this week is slightly better than last week. Not much appeals to me.

Nat I was looking at the duo fertility thing too, but they dont operate in NZ and I wasn't going to be here a whole year to do it :( I think they sound great, especially since you get your money back if you are not pregnant in a year

Congrats on the weight loss Katya, and good luck with soy!

Raven, nice regular cycle you got going on there


----------



## raventtc

katya woohoo for the weight loss!! 

sorry for the morning sickness ladies :hugs:

and yes way normal cycle for me...its crazy!!

seabean -my hubby gets down too, and he thinks its all his fault, and i try to reasure him getting preggo is hard...its not a sure thing always - gotta love these men :D and how caring and concerned they can be thru this all


----------



## cmwilson

Well ladies I have my scan in the morning and I'm feeling uneasy. I was just thinking that out of the 10 (or more) scans I've had, I've only gotten good news once so it's really hard to get excited about these appointments. Before the scans I always have hope and then the scans dash all of that hope. I'm just so tired of disappointment. :nope: I just can't afford to get my hopes up anymore. I can just wish that maybe my body will prove me wrong for once. :dohh:


----------



## Rin731

I'm still here.

Drinking some fertility teas, and taking a multivitamin, and red clover.

On the up-side, the Female Toner Tea gave me a period overnight! I'm out of that, but drinking red raspberry tea til I can get more Toner.

Taking it easy, not temping.


----------



## Diddums

Thanks ladies :)

Sorry AF is on her way Dee. You had a perfect cycle so it's only a matter of time. 

Hopefully the nausea will pass soon ladies. That's the thin I'm least lookin forward to. I have a slight fear of throwing up. Nothing mahout but I hate it (not that anyone likes throwing up lol)

Caroline I have everything crossed for you. You deserve some good news. Keep us updated. Sending lots of good vibes and baby dust your way xxxx


----------



## Diddums

Rin what is female toner tea and where did you buy it? I shall have I look into that for the future. Have you seen a Dr about your irregular cycles? Xxx


----------



## mrsc81

Good luck today caroline!


----------



## rmsh1

Good luck Caroline :hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

Good luck Caroline!!


----------



## raventtc

good luck caroline!!!


----------



## seabean

Good luck Caroline!!! We are so so so hoping they find a follicle!

Congrats on CH raven!

AF is here today for me grrr


----------



## MommyDream

Good luck Caroline!

Raven - great news on the cross hairs and earlier o!!

Dee - sorry Af got you.. :hugs:


----------



## foquita

good luck Caroline!! :hugs:


----------



## Diddums

Hopin you have some good news Caroline :)

I've had a bit of red spotting this afternoon and some light cramps I think. So I hope AF will be here soon :)

Sorry AF got you Dee! But good that your cycles are sorting themselves out xx


----------



## foquita

sorry the witch got you dee, I can't remember if I already said that or not! :wacko: I think I've missed a page or two. 

Caroline where are you? hope there was a lovely big follie in there :hugs:


----------



## cmwilson

Hi ladies! Thanks for all the wishes for good luck! They must have worked because I have some encouraging news! 

I'm not getting my hopes up but I went in today on CD 11 and my lining was 8.3mm and I had a follie on the right that was 14.5 mm and one that was 10.5 and on the left I had a 11 mm follie! :happydance: I asked the scan tech what the chances were that the 14.5 wouldn't grow to be mature and she said normally when they reach around 15 they will continue to grow. I have two more days of shots so hopefully that puppy will keep growing and the others will catch up. Fingers crossed! I go back in on Friday for another scan and if it has matured I may have the IUI on Monday! I'm trying not to get my hopes up too much but it's just so nice to come back with some good news for once!! :happydance:

Dee - Sorry AF got you. :hugs: I think the third cycle will be the charm!

Katya - I hope the spotting means AF is right around the corner!! Are you done with the provera?

Raven - Hooray for crosshairs!! :happydance:


----------



## Rachel789

Dee-Sorry AF showed :hugs:

Caroline- :wohoo: That is great news!! :happydance:


----------



## foquita

Caroline im so pleased for you!!! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## Diddums

Wooooo Caroline. That excellent news. And lovely thick lining :) Very exciting for you. Hope this is it for you :) xxx

I finished my provera yesterday!!


----------



## mrsc81

Thats great news caroline :happydance: I cried when i read that! Hormonal much :haha:


----------



## cmwilson

Awww Louise! That's so sweet! :hugs:


----------



## Lisa92881

Awesome news Caroline!!!


----------



## MommyDream

Hope AF arrives for you soon Dee!

Hooray or follies Caroline - I bet they will grow! Mine were often small and then grew!


----------



## Diddums

MommyDream said:


> Hope AF arrives for you soon Dee!
> 
> Hooray or follies Caroline - I bet they will grow! Mine were often small and then grew!

Lol do you mean me rather than Dee?

How you getting on? Do you have a scan date?


----------



## MommyDream

Diddums said:


> MommyDream said:
> 
> 
> Hope AF arrives for you soon Dee!
> 
> Hooray or follies Caroline - I bet they will grow! Mine were often small and then grew!
> 
> Lol do you mean me rather than Dee?
> 
> How you getting on? Do you have a scan date?Click to expand...

Oops! Yes! Blame it on baby brain!

I have a 9 wk scan on Aug 31st!


----------



## raventtc

woohoo caroline!! :D


----------



## Diddums

Some definite AF cramps this morning. Had forgotten what they feel like its been so long!Currently on cd197. Don't think I'll make it to 200 thankfully!


----------



## rmsh1

Congrats on the follies Caroline!

And yay for AF starting Katya!


----------



## Diddums

rmsh1 said:


> Congrats on the follies Caroline!
> 
> And yay for AF starting Katya!

Yes AF is definitely on her way. Bad cramps and heavy spitting which in pinky/red. I've got a massive grin on my face lol!

I think seeing the Dr was the best thing for me. Her telling me that without losin weight she can't help me really out things into perspective. 8lb gone so far only 42 until my first target lol :) 

I love watching all your raspberries and blueberries growing :)


----------



## Diddums

Woop AF has started. Light/medium red flow that requires a pad!!!!!!! :happydance: :loopy: :yipee:


----------



## MollyMalone

Hey!!! Its been such a long time since I've been here. I got a bit fed up with TTCing, and decided to stop. Last month I got convinced to try Clomid for a 3rd time. 
I had stopped temping month ago, stopped taking metformin, folic acid, everything, only did the deed when I felt like it, don't know when I ovulated and dont even thing we did it on the day...but surprise surprise...I got a BFP!!! :happydance: I still cant believe it, and hope the lil bean sticks.

I decided to post here cuz I know how frustrating it is. We've been TTCing since october and I wasnt even ovulating, so there is hope after all!


----------



## foquita

YAY katya, amazing news :yipee: you must be over the moon :) can't wait to see you ovulating with the soy :winkwink: 

congratulations mollymalone :hugs: happy and healthy 9 months :)


----------



## seabean

So much good news on here today!! Amazing! :hugs:

Katya - CD1!!! Single digits! Look at that nice short chart of yours :happydance:

Caroline - What great news! I am so happy for you and your follicles! :happydance:

:wedding: Hubby and I had our 3 year anniversary yesterday and celebrated by taking the day off and going to the beach and a nice dinner :) AF kind of killed the romance, that wench! :witch:


----------



## Rachel789

Katya- :wohoo: congrats on AF how exciting! What CD are you starting soy?

Dee-Happy anniversary :) Sorry the witch ruined things :hugs:

Molly- Congrats! :)

Lil, Bex, Louise-I hope you are all feeling ok :)

Nat-What CD are you on? It would be great if you have yet another 28 day cycle! :happydance:

Caroline-I am still soooo excited for you! I bet those follies will continue to grow and will be a nice size by time you have your next scan :happydance:

I have my appt this afternoon. I am excited to finally get some answers but at the same time I am really nervous because I can't stand to hear anymore bad news. I really hope the dr. can reassure me he will be able to fix things and get me pregnant. 

I have been having a fair amount of ewcm the past couple days and now my temp is up a little today. Trying not to get my hopes up though until I see if my temp is still up tomorrow. I would be shocked if I did O so I am thinking it may be a fluke temp. If for some reason I did O it would likely still be attributed to the clomid being in my system, the dr. said it still may have an affect because it stays in the system for up to 72 days. I havent been doing opks because I have been trying to be more relaxed so I guess I have to wait and see if my temp is up more tomorrow.


----------



## mrsc81

Good luck with your appt Rachel!


----------



## bnporter81

Hi girls...

Caroline, great news! It sounds so promising...I wish you lots of luck tomorrow at your next scan. Hopefully you can have your IUI on Monday and a BFP here in a couple of weeks!:happydance:

Rach, good luck at your appt. I hope you get tons of good news! :hugs:

Katya, that is wonderful about AF:happydance:I know it must be a great feeling after all this time. And that's also great about your weight loss...congrats!!:happydance: I can't wait to hear how you do on the 200 mg. of soy this cycle...I think I'm on about CD90 now:wacko:and I tried calling my doctor and because I haven't been in to see him in a while, he can't call in a prescription for Provera or anything without seeing me first and because of their busy schedule, they can't get me in for quite a while, so it looks like I'm on my own:wacko:

Dee, I'm sorry you didn't get your BFP this cycle, but it looks with your cycle being normal again, you'll be getting a lot more chances than you were before:thumbup:I know it will happen for you soon. Hope you and hubby had a great anniversary:wedding:

Not much for me...just taking what vitamins I can study up and am trying to lose a little weight. I also ordered the Female Toner tea that was mentioned a few pages ago. Other than that, I don't know:wacko:

Hugs to everyone.


----------



## Rachel789

Bethany-I am sorry your body is not behaving I know how frustrating that must be :hugs: I really hope things start happening for you soon.

Katya-I forgot to say congrats on the weight loss so far! :happydance: Great job :)


----------



## jbk

Hey ladies! I haven't been on in while my computer died, but its all fixed now! I'm on CD14 of 40 hoping to get a positive OPK soon. How is everyone? I joined a gym to maybe shed some pounds. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Rachel789

Well I just came back from my dr. appt and got all of my results. I do have PCOS but I don't have insulin resistance. I have slightly higher estrogen and testosterone levels than they like to see and he said the higher testosterone levels are due to my cystic ovaries. There really isnt anything they can do about my testosterone levels but he said as long as he can get me ovulating I will have just as good of a chance as anyone else. He seemed confident that over a course of trying 3-4 IUIs if I ovulate everytime I will have an 80% chance of getting pregnant! Now staying pregnant is the next challenge because he said people with PCOS are known to have higher miscarriage rates. So I will have to take caution and not get too excited even if I do fall pregnant unfortunately. DH's SA came back GREAT! The results were:


Sperm count: 76 million (he said they consider over 39 million normal)
Motile sperm: 54% (normal greater than 40%)
Morphology: 18% (greater than 4%)

Also my AMH which shows how many eggs you have came back really good too. He said they like to see over .8 and mine was 13.11.

So overall the news was as good as it could be, I am nervous about the increased risk of miscarraige but at least I know there is a chance for me to get pregnant.

He did an ultrasound while I was there and he saw the corpus luteum and said I likely ovulated recently. :happydance: So it appears based on my temp rise today I o'ed yesterday. And my lining was actually nice and thick for once at 11mm! :wohoo: So I finally feel like for the first time in a year I have a chance at getting pregnant and if I don't I have things to look forward to. If I don't get pregnant this cycle he wants me to do the HSG next cycle and then if all is clear the following cycle we will start the IUI and femara. I hope I can just be pregnant now and avoid spending all that money! 

I am wondering if the raspberry leaf tea helped thicken my lining? I guess I will never know for sure. I think the reason I ended up O'ing was due to the clomid still being in my system, I don't think it will happen again next cycle and he doesnt want me to take meds the hsg cycle so I am still trying to figure out if I want to do soy or not. :shrug:


----------



## Rin731

Diddums said:


> Rin what is female toner tea and where did you buy it? I shall have I look into that for the future. Have you seen a Dr about your irregular cycles? Xxx

I bought it at a small store, but it's "Traditional Medicinals" brand. 
https://www.traditionalmedicinals.com/FemaleToner

My former (retired) Dr told me from the ages of 12 (when I got my period) to when I was 18 (put me on BCP) that I would eventually "regulate myself", and never followed up. :dohh:

As for now, DH's work provides insurance (that's 70-75% of his paycheck so we can't afford it), and he's looking for a new job WITH insurance. I can't go a doctor until that's all sorted out. I'd love to have insurance again. Sad when it's a luxury. :nope:

Anyway, I'm not using the tea for TTC, necessarily, I just want to be regular without so many cramps! :thumbup:

:hugs:


----------



## Rin731

Ah! Congrats to everyone who has good news!


----------



## cmwilson

Rachel - Great news!! That sounds so promising! WHEN you get pregnant they'll probably put you on progesterone and that will decrease your chances of miscarriage. :thumbup: Try not to worry about it too much. 

I'm glad DH's SA was great! That's one weight off your shoulders. :hugs: It's amazing that you O'd! Did you bd a lot? Wouldn't it be great if you got pregnant before having to do anymore treatment?!

Hopefully we'll keep the good news rolling on the thread and I'll have good news from my follow up scan tomorrow. Finger crossed! Trying not to get my hopes up too much. Trying. :dohh:

Congrats Molly! :happydance:


----------



## Rachel789

Good luck at your scan! I just know u will get amazing news :)

We bd'ed 4 days before, the night before and the morning the day after. Unfortunately we didn't bd on o day. I am a little mad at myself because I thought about taking an opk yesterday which was o day but didn't because I was sick of disappointment. If I did I would have likely gotten a + and bd'ed on o day as well. I hope the bd'ing we got in was good enough. I am excited about my nice lining! :happydance:


----------



## cmwilson

Sounds like you BD'd plenty even without O day. Your lining sounds awesome!! I think you've really got a good chance this cycle! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!!:happydance:


----------



## foquita

yay Rachel that's great news :hugs: my pcos book says the higher risk of miscarriage is due to elevated LH so if you don't have high LH I don't think there's any more risk than in any other pregnancy? :) your doctor sounds amazing, I would be lying if I said I wasn't really jealous right now :) I wouldn't bother with the soy if you ovulated on your own, fingers crossed you get pregnant this cycle though :happydance: 

I forgot to answer you a couple of pages ago, I'm on CD13 just waiting to see if I ovulate again! :)


----------



## foquita

good luck today caroline :yipee:


----------



## Diddums

Rachel that sound like plenty of BDing. Lots of spermies waiting for the egg!!

My dr said to me the risk of miscarriage isn't that much higher in woman with PCOS and I know loads of woman with PCOS who all has successful pregnancies. And it's good your dr will keep a closer eye on you but I don't think it was fair of her to say don't get excited about pregnancy IMHO xxx

Cd2 here and heavy red flow! Sorry tmi lol. Start 200mg soy tomorrow xx


----------



## foquita

there's no such thing as tmi Katya :laugh2: really pleased that the witch got you :happydance: 

my temps are really high this cycle, why does that happen? if you look at last cycle they were the lowest they've been then this cycle they're the highest! 

www.fertilityfriend.com/home/364383


----------



## mrsc81

Good luck today caroline!


----------



## Diddums

Good luck caroline!!!

Is it weird that I'm happy AF is her usual heavy self? I was worried it would be light and just spotting because I haven't ovulated. But I like the assurance that I could say cd1 was yesterday!


----------



## raventtc

great news rachel! your doctor sounds great, and o'in already on your own :D 

good luck caroline at your scan today!! 

afm - nothing new going on with me...but thats okay i do have a case of posion ivy that is driving me nuts!! darn yard work...i knew there was a reason i didn't like it..lol welp i am having an adult only weekend with the hubby so might not be on here much -- 

:dust:


----------



## Rachel789

Diddums said:


> Rachel that sound like plenty of BDing. Lots of spermies waiting for the egg!!
> 
> My dr said to me the risk of miscarriage isn't that much higher in woman with PCOS and I know loads of woman with PCOS who all has successful pregnancies. And it's good your dr will keep a closer eye on you but I don't think it was fair of her to say don't get excited about pregnancy IMHO xxx
> 
> Cd2 here and heavy red flow! Sorry tmi lol. Start 200mg soy tomorrow xx

Thank you I feel better about the whole miscarriage thing. My dr didn't tell me to not get excited that was just me thinking that because I want to be realistic. He just said the risk is increased with people who have PCOS.


----------



## Rachel789

foquita said:
 

> yay Rachel that's great news :hugs: my pcos book says the higher risk of miscarriage is due to elevated LH so if you don't have high LH I don't think there's any more risk than in any other pregnancy? :) your doctor sounds amazing, I would be lying if I said I wasn't really jealous right now :) I wouldn't bother with the soy if you ovulated on your own, fingers crossed you get pregnant this cycle though :happydance:
> 
> I forgot to answer you a couple of pages ago, I'm on CD13 just waiting to see if I ovulate again! :)

The thing is I did O this cycle but it likely wasn't truely on my own. The dr. did say the clomid is probably still in my system and that is probably why I o'ed. Odds are it will pretty much out of my system by next cycle so it will really be up in the air if I will O or not. Still not sure what I will do about the soy dilemma. I hope I can just be pregnant and not have to worry about it!


----------



## foquita

but doesn't the clomid work because you take it for 5 days and stop? so if it was still in your system it wouldn't matter because it hasn't been taken then taken away, if that makes sense? if the clomid was still in your system it would prevent you from ovulating surely :wacko: I think he's talking a load of rubbish. 

didn't you always O on your own anyway? just a bit later? :) 

I think you'll be pregnant and you won't have to have the dilemma anyway :smug:


----------



## Rachel789

That is great you are having a proper AF for once Katya! :happydance:

Raven-Sorry to hear about the poison ivy, I have never had that and it doesnt sound like fun! I hope you enjoy your adult only weekend :winkwink:


----------



## Rachel789

Well the first few cycles after stopping bcp I did O on my own but it got later and later in my cycle and I hit cd 45 with no O so my gyno had be take provera and since then I have either taken provera or clomid. 

I had read before the dr. told me that clomid does in fact stay in your system for 6-8 weeks. That is why a lot of people like me have issues with good quality cm and thin lining. Because even after you stop the pills it continues to deplete your estrogen levels which is what makes ewcm and a thicker lining. The way clomid works is it tricks your body into thinking there isnt enough estrogen so your ovaries product larger amounds of FSH which is turn gets the follie maturing. 

This is the reason I will be on Femara next because of the issues clomid caused. Femara unlike clomid is out of your system within 2 days of your last pill so it won't affect cm. So while the clomid wasnt nearly as strong as it was the cycle I was actually taking it, it still may have been having an affect on my estrogen early on and in turn cause the FSH to be higher.

Obv I can't say for sure if it was the clomid but I just don't believe my body all of the sudden had a normal cycle on it's own. Even before I went on BCP when I was a teen I never had a normal cycle, they have always been 2-3 months long aside from what I was on BCP.


----------



## bnporter81

Good luck, Caroline! Hope you get great news on your scan:flower:

Rachel, that all sounds like great news!:happydance:It's good that you ovulated already and it sounds like you did a lot of BD'ing and you have an excellent chance this cycle. And, if by chance, it doesn't happen this cycle then you know you've still got a plan in the works. It will happen, just a matter of when:thumbup:So happy for you:hugs:

Katya, great news on your heavy flow...at least you know everything will get "cleaned out" thoroughly. I know it feels so good to start out on a fresh cycle after waiting a while for one:wacko:


----------



## cmwilson

Hi ladies! I'm back from my appointment with GOOD news! I have a follicle ready to go! :happydance: My 14.5 mm one on Wednesday is now 19.8 mm! My lining is at 8.8 mm, it's no 11mm (Rachel :winkwink:) but they said that it is good! I am waiting to hear back about my bloodwork as far as whether I will surge on my own or will need to trigger. My guess is I will need to trigger but I don't care! I'll also find out when they call when we'll do the IUI! :happydance: I can't believe after over a year of trying, this is only my second chance at actually conceiving. :dohh: Stupid body! Oh well! At least we'll have a shot this month! Thanks for your support ladies. :hugs:


----------



## mrsc81

Thats great news caroline :happydance::wohoo:


----------



## Rachel789

Yayyy Caroline I knew that follie would keep growing! :happydance: I am so excited for you. Hopefully we can keep the good luck rolling in this thread and the rest of us will get BFPs very soon :)


----------



## Rachel789

Caroline, how many mg of Femara were you prescribed?


----------



## cmwilson

Rachel789 said:


> Caroline, how many mg of Femara were you prescribed?

I guess it was 7.5? I did three pills a day for 5 days. I think each pill is 2.5? I'm guessing they put me on the top dose because I didn't respond to the top dose of Clomid (except the one time). :shrug:


----------



## foquita

that's absolutely fantastic news caroline :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Diddums

Fantastic news Caroline!!! So excited for you. Fingers crossed this is your cycle xxx


----------



## Rachel789

Ok, I was just curious because I asked my dr. what dose he would start me on since I was on a higher dose of clomid and he said 7.5 mg. I am happy he will start me high so I don't have to waste time building up if it is going to take a stronger dose to get me to o anyway.


----------



## cmwilson

Rachel - I'm sure the 7.5 will work brilliantly for you and you'll have nice thick lining! But you won't have to worry about that cause your gonna get your bfp this cycle! :winkwink:

Katya - I'm so glad you've got a full flow! Maybe this will be like hitting the reset button for you! :thumbup:

Bethany - Do you think you may use the progesterone cream to end your cycle? I hope it ends for you soon. :hugs:

Raven - Have fun on your adult weekend!

Dee - Happy Belated Anniversary!

JBK and Rin - Hope your cycles are going well!

Nat - How are feeling? Anything new with you? I'm sorry I haven't checked in to your journal in a while. :hugs:

How are our mommies to be feeling? :hugs:

Well I just did my trigger shot and we go in for the IUI on Sunday morning! :happydance: We may do back to back IUIs on Monday but we haven't decided yet cause they aren't covered by our insurance and are $375 each. We'll see! Just excited for some progress! :happydance:


----------



## raventtc

congrats caroline!!! sooo excited for you :hugs:


----------



## MommyDream

Feeling good here! 

Congrats Caroline! So happy for you!


----------



## mrsc81

Im feeling anxious tbh, since tuesday my nausea has subsided and i feel more 'normal'. I keep hearing its normal for symptoms to come and go etc,, but i cant shake this feeling something is wrong :nope: i feel like im going a little insane, i just pray this turns out ok. 
Im hoping to get my doppler in the mail within next few days and hopefully pick up the heartbeat which im sure will make me feel much better.


----------



## Diddums

Mrsc could you not go to the EPU and ask them? Maybe say you have some cramping? I'm sure everything is fine but maybe it will reassure you a little xxxx


----------



## mrsc81

They would only scan if im bleeding and i dont want to lie :nope: I had a private scan at 7wks, im sure if i had another scan i would just be worried again the following week :dohh: 
just spoke to my sister in law she said she was the same when pregnant with her daughter.
Just want my doppler now..


----------



## Diddums

Ah yeh fair enough. I wouldn't want to lie either. When the Doppler arrives hopefully you can hear the heart beat and relax. The Doppler comes with instructions I assume? I have heard of people who couldn't find the baby's heartbeat and got worried. Turns out that they weren't using he Doppler properly and that it can be a bit unreliable xxxx


----------



## mrsc81

Doppler came in the post today and i picked up heartbeat, feel so much better now :cloud9: it was 179 beats


----------



## Diddums

Fantastic news!!!!


----------



## Lisa92881

Caroline great news! Lots of luck for tomorrows iui!! :dust:

Mrsc glad you were able to find the HB. My symptoms came and went too, it's nothing to worry about. I was veeeery luck in terms of symptoms though, I never got sick once! (Watch, I just jinxed myself!) I hope the same goes for you!! :)


----------



## Rachel789

Raven-Your chart is looking great, and different from last cycles! :thumbup:

Louise-I am happy to hear you found the heartbeat. That would be fun to have a doppler around :)

Caroline-Good luck with your IUI tomorrow :happydance:

I hope everyone else is doing well and has a good weekend :hugs:

Got my crosshairs today! :wohoo: I already knew I o'ed based on seeing the corpus luteum during the scan but it is still reassuring to get CH's for some reason :haha:


----------



## mrsc81

Rachel - hope this is your bfp on its way :thumbup:

Caroline - Good luck tomorrow, ive got a good feeling about this cycle for you :hugs:


----------



## Diddums

Today is day one of soy! Will take it before I go to bed tonight. When should I start doing opk? I have loads so thinking one a day once AF leaves and then when thu darken increase to twice a day?


----------



## bnporter81

Katya, I would probably start doing an OPK around CD 10-12. Since some women ovulate pretty early on into their cycle while on soy. Better safe than sorry.:thumbup:

Caroline, loads of sticky:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:to you! Good luck on your IUI tomorrow!

Rachel, congrats on crosshairs! Always a great and comforting thing to see:happydance:

Louise, glad to hear that you found the heartbeat!! I was never able to find mine until I was about 12 weeks:wacko:It must be a huge relief knowing you have that to rely on:flower:

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## Diddums

Thanks Beth. That's what I thought! Better earlier. Don't want to miss surge of my some miracle I do ovulate. 

Went on a nice 10mile bike ride today. The weather here is glorious!


----------



## mrsc81

I picked a really good doppler bethany based on reviews and how early you could pick up hb, its the sonoline b :thumbup:


----------



## Diddums

Mrsc where did you buy it from?

First dose of soy taken. Nervous. Don't want another long annovulatory cycle as I won't get any more provera until feb if nothing happens :(


----------



## mrsc81

Got it from ebay katya, only saved about £8 compared to just buying online, i put in a best offer and got it for £41.50 :thumbup: Lots of places sell them for £50. Its half the price in USA though :haha: everythings so much cheaper there..


----------



## rmsh1

I have not been on much to cheer you all on sorry! We have had house moving dramas and finally we have somewhere to move to today, but I am not sure they have internet, so I may be cut off for a bit. We will probably buy a dongle but haven't sorted that yet.

Hope you are all well. Louise, I bought a doppler too, but it wont pick up a heart beeat til between 12-14 weeks, so no point me even trying yet! LOL

I am still a little sick, nothing too major

Yay for CH's Rachel! Hope you caught the egg!


----------



## Diddums

Sorry to hear about the moving drama rmsh. Glad it seems to be sorted now. You renting or buying? 

AFM AF is on her way out. Hopefully Af will have disappeared in the next couple days. Off on another 10mile bike ride in an hour or so xx


----------



## rmsh1

We are just renting as we move back to NZ in two months time :)


----------



## Diddums

Oh yeh of course. Silly me forgot lol. Have you sorted out where to live in NZ? X


----------



## rmsh1

Yes, my friends have a self-contained granny flat on their property that we can rent until we get ourselves sorted out. We just have so much stuff I think we will need to rent a storage contained until we can buy our own property


----------



## Diddums

Managed 14miles bike rode this morning! Fat burning to the max lol


----------



## mrsc81

Bex my doppler says after 12wks too but loads of people pick up earlier, even from 7wks! Depends on which one youve got, this one a 3mhz.


----------



## raventtc

diddums-10 mile bike rides and then 14?? woohoo, congrats...i can't handle the bike for the that long (or should i say never tryed) i will stick to running...but you go girl!!

afm- our adult weekend ends today, we had so much fun spending time together :D we actually got tons of stuff done at the house --we always have a project to work on it seems-- but miss our kiddies, the pets have all been stuck to me everywhere i go i am steping on someone and i even wake up with them all on my side of the bed...they are missing the kiddies too!! 

:dust:

:hugs:


----------



## bnporter81

Hi girls...a quick question to those of you who took Provera to induce AF...how many mg. were you prescribed and for how long did you take it?:flower:


----------



## Rachel789

I took 10 mg of provera for 10 days which was prescribed by my gyno. My RE wrote me an rx for progesterone as well in case I didn't O. He said he prefers prometrium to provera because he finds provera causes more s/e. The prometrium is 5 mg for 10 days. I havent had to take it yet but I did find the provera caused some stomach issues for me the first time I took it. Are you going to be able to get an Rx?


----------



## Lisa92881

bnporter81 said:


> Hi girls...a quick question to those of you who took Provera to induce AF...how many mg. were you prescribed and for how long did you take it?:flower:

I took 10mg for 10 days. Had a good experience with it, no side effects or anything, and AF started 3 days after my last pill. 

:hi: to everyone else, hope you're all doing well. Hope you forgive me for not going back and catching up on all that I've missed, you're a chatty group. :winkwink:


----------



## Diddums

I alsO took 10mg for 10 days provera. I didn't really have any side effect except maybe a bit of a dodgy tummy but that may have been something I ate. I got AF two days after my last pill and its a normal AF for me so far :)


----------



## cmwilson

Bethany - I'm the Provera queen! I've taken both 10mg for 10 days and 20mg for 5 days. I didn't have any side effects and my AF usually came from 3-5 days after stopping. Are you getting Provera?

Katya - Good for you with all the biking! Impressed! :thumbup:

Louise - That's so great you got to hear the heartbeat! :cloud9:

Raven - Glad you had a productive weekend!

Well ladies hubby's best and brightest are swimming their way to the target! Hopefully they find their way! We're doing another IUI tomorrow. I guess we will find out in two weeks! Fingers crossed. :happydance:


----------



## Diddums

Good luck Caroline :) hope this is it for you!!!! Xxx


----------



## mrsc81

Thats great news caroline! :happydance: Get swimming to the target :spermy:


----------



## raventtc

great news caroline!! :D :D woohoo :hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

How exciting Caroline, I hope this is finally your cycle!! :happydance:

Are you on the progesterone again?


----------



## cmwilson

Rachel789 said:


> How exciting Caroline, I hope this is finally your cycle!! :happydance:
> 
> Are you on the progesterone again?

Yes. I'll start the progesterone on Tuesday. :thumbup:

I think I'm going to temp until I get my crosshairs and then stop. I got my hopes up too high last time and I just don't think I can do it again. :dohh:

Your temps are looking good so far! :thumbup:


----------



## foquita

yay caroline! I've got everything crossed for you :dance: 

so we have rachel and caroline in the 2WW? hope we get two BFPs :wohoo: 

I'm just waiting to O, two days to go to see if I ovulate at the same time as I did last cycle, fingers crossed I do! 

it's 5.57am here and I'm en route to work :wacko: listening to the same prince song on repeat :laugh2: 

does anyone watch breaking bad? we're on season 3 and I'm hooked!


----------



## mrsc81

Yes love breaking bad, only seen season 1 though i think, im trying to get them on blu ray but dont think there released here yet, can only import them.


----------



## bnporter81

Thank you girls for your input on the Provera.:hugs:I'm still waiting to see when I can get an appt...I'm supposed to call back in and check for an opening next week. I've just been researching and trying to educate myself on what is typcially prescribed. I saw that it also came in 2.5 mg. form and I was just wondering what women usually get for inducing AF. Nothing much going on here. I have dotted crosshairs today but I'm not getting excited over it since I've already had that happen once this cycle:dohh:However, it would be nice to actually have an AF and not stress out over it. At this point, I just want a period and conceiving would just be an added bonus...how awful is that?:dohh:

Rachel, your temps are looking awesome!:thumbup:

Caroline, I hope this cycle will be it for you and Rachel. A couple more BFPs in here would be great!:cloud9:

Nat, I'm so glad your body is not giving you the long cycles like you had before:hugs:I know it must make you feel better that your body is starting to cooperate:hugs:

Well, back to waiting, waiting, waiting:coffee:


----------



## Rachel789

Nat-I really hope you do end up O'ing on the same cd again, that would be amazing!! Keep us posted. :thumbup:

I LOVE breaking bad. DH and I watched seasons 1-4 in a matter of two weeks and are now watching the current season. It's our new favorite show. 

Caroline-I don't blame you for stopping the temping. I keep going back and forth with stopping but I get so addicted to it during the TWW. I may stop when I get closer to AF being due. :shrug:

Bethany-I don't want to get your hopes up but it really does look like you might have o'ed. I hope your temps stay up! :)


----------



## Diddums

Beth I agree with Rachel. It really does look like you might have ovulated. Fingers crossed that is the case! And I totally know how you feel about getting AF. I've had to wait 6.5 months and only got AF because of the provera! I honk 10mg over 10 days is the average provera dose. 

Good luck to those in the TWW. AF is on her way out and I'm taking third dose of soy tonight. Fingers crossed I O! Xxx


----------



## raventtc

ok i don't know what breaking bad is, so now i have to look it up

caroline i totally understand not temping cause sometimes our temps can look soo good and af shows...i have thought about not temping too, but like rachel said its like i am addicted. i don't even have to set an alarm most times cause i just wake up when i am supposed to take it and then go back to sleep. last night i woke up at 3am and couldn't sleep it was crazy i just kept laying there telling myself to go to sleep now since 6:30 comes early!! and it did indeed. now i am back to working from home but with that comes getting up early...oh well such is life!

talk to you ladies later!!


----------



## Diddums

Evening ladies :) 

Breaking bad is excellent! Currently watching the 4th season with hubby :)

Just been on a quick 4 miles cycle before bed to keep exercise levels up :) I'm very proud of myself. Taking this exercise and healthy eating thing going and being happy while doing it :)


----------



## MommyDream

So glad to hear about the healthy eating a exercise Kayta! Well done!! hooray!

Raven/Bethany/Rachel - great looking charts! FX'd for you!

Nat - I just started watching Breaking Bad (mid season whatever season is on right now), but I think I need to watch starting from Season 1 because I don't know whats going on!!

All is well with me - I have a 9 week ultrasound on August 31st and am excited to see the heartbeat again and just get reassurance that all is well. The only issue I have is living in fear of going into the office for work some days. This is definitely TMI, but ever since my BFP, I feel literally like I have IBS (irritable bowel syndrome). I'll suddenly feel like I have to go and its within minutes that I have to go (and sometimes I'm meeting with people etc etc, and not close to home!) - and not fun at all.... LOL. So no morning sickness or nausea but just runny poop. Joyful, I know :)


----------



## jbk

Hey ladies!! My FX'd for all of you!! Hoping we will all get May-ish babies!! Congrats to those who are in their pregnancies and a H&H 9! I currently had a positive OPK last night and this morning on Day 17 of my 40 day cycle. Hoping this is also my month. I have never been able to feel the ovulation pains and I have this month so hopefully a good sign!!


----------



## foquita

bethany I agree that it looks like you've ovulated for real this time :happydance: 

thanks everyone, I hope I do too - my OPKs have so far been negative but I'm really hoping for a + today meaning I will O tomorrow! I've got my hopes up so high, I'll be so disappointed if I don't but I'll get over it, I think we are all used to dealing with disappointment :haha: it'll just be another one to add to the long line :laugh2: 

I am really struggling to keep up with BnB, I avoid coming on because I don't have the energy emotionally to catch up with all the journals and I don't want people to think I'm rude :( it's just taking me so much to muster up enough energy to give people support :( 

so glad other people watch breaking bad, lil you've got to watch it right from the start!! I don't know what we'll do when it's finished!


----------



## mrsc81

Well done on the exercise and healthy eating Katya :happydance:

Nat i see youve got your fertility appt tomorrow, good luck with that :hugs:


----------



## bnporter81

Thank you, Nat:hugs:I hope you get your positive today!!:happydance: And yes, it does kind of look like I O'd, but I'm still skeptical. I mean, I never got a positive OPK in the days leading up to my temp. spike. And as of last night I'm getting a pretty dark like on my OPK...kind of like I might O. soon. If I had already ovulated wouldn't that surge be gone and my line would be really light?:shrug:I'm sooo confused over it all.](*,)


----------



## Rachel789

Nat-good luck at your appt tomorrow! Will you be finding out any test results? What will you be doing? 

I really hope you get your + opk today, keep us posted. :)

I totally understand what you mean by having trouble offering support when you are going through so much emotionally yourself. Take all the time you need away from bnb. I feel like that a lot too these days. :hugs:

I feel like I am going through Breaking Bad withdrawl because it is only on once a week :haha: DH and I watched seasons 1-4, we wathced 2-4 episodes a night for about two weeks. Then the new season started and it was only on once a week, that is a hard transition! There are only two more episodes and then we have to wait a whole year :dohh: Next summer is the last season. Well technically this is the last season now, they made season 5 into one long season so 8 episodes this summer and 8 next summer and its over :(

Bethany- With that temp increase today, you had to have o'ed! Not sure what your opks are doing but I wouldnt worry. A lot of times I wouldnt get a + opk before I o'ed. When were you able to BD around O time? 

I slept REALLY bad last night, woke up every hour if not more. This seems to happen to me a lot after I O so it must be hormonal. But I HATE it :growlmad:


----------



## foquita

thank you louise :hugs: 

Bethany don't worry about the OPK today, you've had false positives a few times haven't you? going by your temps it looks so promising :happydance: 

Katya I can't remember if I said this already - well done on your weight loss :hugs: 

rach, I'll be getting my AMH results tomorrow :) every single appointment I've had has brought bad news so I just can't shake the feeling that the results will be bad :sad1: I can't wait for it to be over. then they'll give me either clomid or femara :) I'm hoping they don't want to monitor me because I want to do it in my own time! if I ovulate tomorrow I don't know if I'll even take it to be honest.

gahhh that sounds like torture! I might wait until the first part of the fifth series is done and then watch it all at once :happydance:


----------



## Rachel789

Nat-I wouldnt worry about the results for your AMH. I had mine done and they were really high and that is normal with people that have PCOS. So odds are you have tons of eggs :thumbup:

In regards to taking meds or not if your cycle is still normal. Some people still take meds even if their cycle is normal because it typically helps you have a stronger and better ovulation with a longer LP. My LP increased a day or two and my temps were a fair amount higher which to me indicated a better O. So you may want to still consider the meds but if you are not comfortable with them then obv do what makes you feel better. :)


----------



## foquita

I probably will then :) just wasn't sure whether it was worthwhile iykwim? 

I know the odds are in my favour but seriously knowing my luck I will be pre menopausal or something :laugh2:


----------



## Rachel789

I understand not wanting to get anymore bad news. That's why I was so nervous for my appt last week because I felt like all I get is bad news. 

Check out this article about AMH levels https://www.advancedfertility.com/amh-fertility-test.htm and if you scroll down you will see a chart that shows normal levels and how the higher range says often PCOS. My AMH level was. 13.11 which is really high but it means I have a lot of eggs. I think having that many follies can make PCOS patients good responders to meds but sometimes with injectables you can respond too well and have OHSS.


----------



## foquita

fingers crossed mine is high too then, I will feel relieved after the appointment that's for sure! I just want it over with, I hate them :haha: 

I hate this whole bloody thing :brat:


----------



## foquita

my OPK is negative :brat: my pee was pretty much clear and I did it at 6pm but I don't think they would have affected it so much that it was almost blank! it was actually a darker line yesterday :wacko: 

I don't know whether to :sex: tonight now or not, I have been abstaining the last few nights to save up the sperm and don't want to waste it if I'm not going to ovulate tomorrow :(


----------



## Rachel789

I know, tell me about it! I am soooo sick of being tested, going to appts, getting ultrasound probes, catheters and everything else up in my business :wacko: I really don't know how much more of this I can take. If the IUI doesnt work I will have to take a break and reevaluate.


----------



## Rachel789

How dark was the line yesterday? Do you think its possible you already surged so by today it is gone and you will maybe O tomorrow morning? Thats a tough call on the BD'ing, I know due to the lower sperm count why you don't want to waste it. I think with lower sperm count you should only BD every 2 days right?


----------



## foquita

it's a horrible thing to go through, I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy :( I have been finding myself wondering a lot what I have done to deserve this :sad1: 

is the IUI expensive for you?


----------



## foquita

Rachel789 said:


> How dark was the line yesterday? Do you think its possible you already surged so by today it is gone and you will maybe O tomorrow morning? Thats a tough call on the BD'ing, I know due to the lower sperm count why you don't want to waste it. I think with lower sperm count you should only BD every 2 days right?

it wasn't that dark yesterday, definitely not dark enough to call anywhere close to positive :( 

there is so much conflicting information about when to BD :wacko: I was thinking every two days would be good though :) I'm not feeling too great tonight anyway so I might just leave it til tomorrow afternoon. I absolutely despise having to think about when to have sex :( 

if there were only 4 million sperm moving after 4 days abstinence I dread to think how few there are after 2 days :( 

so many sad faces there! sorry to be such a moan :haha:


----------



## Rachel789

I am sorry you have to go through all of this.:hugs: I wonder sometimes too what I did to deserve this. And I really hate my body most days for not working as it should.

When is your OH getting another SA? I really hope there is an improvement.

The IUI cycle will be somewhat pricey but DH and I both agree at this point we are willing to do what it takes. At the moment I am only working part time from home and don't bring in much money but luckily DH did really well this year (he is in sales) so it shouldnt be too difficult to spend a little money on it, although we would of course rather be saving that money or taking a vacation. It will be roughly $700ish each IUI cycle. That includes as many scans as are needed, the sperm wash and the IUI itself. It also includes the meds. It can range anywhere from $560-700 depending if your insurance covers meds which mine doesnt so I am on the higher end.


----------



## foquita

thanks rachel, i'm sorry you have to go through it too :( i wish none of us did :( 

that's excellent! :) i've noticed that in the states most fertility stuff is more expensive but your IUI is about half the price of one here :) it's still a lot of money but it's worth it :hugs: 

I don't know about the SA, he went to the doctor the other week to ask and the doc just said he had to send away for the report from ACU and told him to come back 'in a few weeks' with me to the GP who referred me which is so vague and also impossible because that GP is on maternity leave plus she referred me to the wrong place in the first place anyway :brat: it is seriously easier to pull teeth than to get help :laugh2: what will happen is we'll go out of our way to get a time we can both go to the doctor together and the doctor won't have a clue what we're talking about and it'll be really embarrassing and we'll go away no further forward! I am still thinking about paying for one privately, I'm not sure what to do yet! 

I think fear of tomorrow and the fact I'm really tired today is making me feel so much worse about things. the despair comes in waves doesn't it? :haha:


----------



## Rachel789

Yea the IUI isn't as much as I thought it would be to be honest. And my dr. said he will try to code the claim for the Femara as having to due with irregular periods instead of infertility so I am hoping to get that covered which would probably save me about $100 per cycle.

The process you have to go through to get testing done and see the drs sounds frustrating but it is so nice that it is free, I guess it is a double edged sword, huh?

I completely understand your fears for tomorrow. I had butterflies in my stomach before my appt last week. It is so nerve wracking. I hope and think you will get great news though!


----------



## foquita

I'll take some of your positivity about it in with me :) thank you :hugs: 

yeah I forget sometimes how insensitive it is of me to complain about the NHS when you girls have to pay :( I apologise for that, i always made sure never to moan about our health service but that was before i was infertile and in this case I'm just so frustrated :brat: still though, I've had all my tests for free and I will get one free shot of ICSI and I should appreciate that! :fool:


----------



## Rachel789

Yes that is amazing that you know you have a free try at that in less than 2 years! My dr said if I don't get pregnant over 3-4 IUIs we should consider IVF. DH doesnt really want to talk much about it unless it becomes a reality. Myself I like to plan ahead so I am mentally ready if it happens. I don't think he is excited at the idea of IVF but he would try it for me. My dr. said it would cost around 10k for us with a success rate around 50%. We have money in the bank so I think if it comes to it we should give it a shot once, so at least we will know we tried everything and if that doesnt work I can move on with my life. We may have spent 10k but if it doesnt work we will save 250k which is the estimated cost of raising a child and if it does work it will be well worth the 10k!


----------



## cmwilson

Hi ladies, hope everyone is doing well!

Bethany - I don't want to get your hopes up but it really does look like you O'd. :happydance: I wouldn't worry about the opks I've gotten dark lines even when I didn't O and you've got a clear temperature rise. I hope this is it for you! Did you bd a lot around when you think you O'd?

Raven and Rachel - Your charts are both looking different than last cycle! I hope that's a good sign! :happydance:

Hope all our mommies to be are doing well!! :hugs:

Jbk - Great news on the positive opk! :happydance:

Nat - Good luck tomorrow! :hugs: I know how you feel about dreading doctors appointments. There have only been two or three appointments out of maybe 20 appointments that I've gotten good news. It's such a scary feeling but at least you are getting more information and with more information they can better treat you. :shrug: I know it's hard, I've asked DH countless times, "what did I do wrong? Why am I broken?" He said that of course I'm not broken and didn't do anything wrong. He said we can't help what challenges we are given but we can do everything we can to fix things. I guess we're not given anything more than we can handle but it sure feels like I have more bad luck than others. :dohh: We have each other and we have our wonderful men in our lives, in that way we are very lucky. :cloud9::hugs:


----------



## bnporter81

Thank you girls for your positive attitude towards my O. I wish I could be as positive about it, lol:dohh: If I did O., then no, I don't think my chances this cycle will be very good. The OPKs have thrown me for a loop this time and I don't think we did enough.:nope:DH is hardly ever home and with me not really having an OPK to rely on this time, it has made it a lot harder. Oh well, at least if I did O., then I'll have an AF soon and I'll be glad of that:thumbup:

I agree, Rachel and Raven, your charts are looking good!:thumbup:

Nat, I hope you get some good news back tomorrow:hugs:Try to stay positive about everything...I know it can be so hard sometimes, but when you're down the only way to go is up. Just remember, there can always be something good just around the corner:thumbup: I had a miscarriage in '06' and then was TTC off and on, but never used any protection and still didn't conceive until the end of '08'. So it was a little over two years but it finally happened unexpectedly and everything was fine. Hang in there, hon...I know it will happen for you:kiss:


----------



## Diddums

Nat good luck at your appoitneby today. Will be thinking of you!xxx


----------



## foquita

that's a great way to think of it Rachel, I think we're similar in that we have to have a plan and there will come a point where we have to draw a line under it! I can't keep going like this forever either. it's actually helping me to think of it in the long term, I was going to pay lots of money to have things done privately just now but now I've decided I'll wait, try naturally until we have ICSI in summer 2014 then in 2016/2017 we will fund our own ICSI. we could scrape the money together before that but it would be stupid because I have to pay my own tuition fees in the third year of my degree because I've already done a degree so I should keep my money for that! 

caroline, you're right that we are lucky :hugs: I spend way too much time now thinking about what I don't have (kids) instead of thinking of all the things I do have (everything else), I need to stop it and appreciate things more! your hubby is so wise :) how are you feeling in the 2WW? 

thank you bethany :hugs: you're right that the only way is up, I'll remember that one :) it's reassuring that you conceived naturally after all that time, that's what is worrying me I think - as each month goes past your chances get lower and lower they say and a natural conception gets further and further away :( maybe it's different though because we're both subfertile! if I could know for sure it will happen one day I would feel much more relaxed if you know what I mean? :) 

thanks Katya :hugs: it's not til 3.30, I'm actually quite excited now and really looking forward to getting it over with! :)


----------



## mrsc81

Nat - my mum fell pregnant by 'accident' with my sister at 16, then she tried to conceive me and it took her 2.5yrs of trying. 
It will happen for you, its just a matter of when, 95% of couples have conceived by the 2yr mark. :hugs:

If anyone is interested the average statistics are as follows:

20% will conceive within one month
70% will conceive within six months
85% will conceive within one year
90% will conceive within 18 months
95% will conceive within two years

5% left after 2yrs is a very small amount of couples.


:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## foquita

thanks :hugs: to be fair though I think the 5% that's left are the ones with fertility problems i.e. me and davie :laugh2: 

I have seven months to go then until I'm left in the 5% :haha: I'm only one month off being in the 10% :sad1: 

if I ovulate this cycle I'll feel loads better :) xxxx


----------



## mrsc81

Its kind of a bit off for us because we tend to have long cycles, and usually 1mth is about 1 cycle, so i guess that means 24 cycles.
You wont be in the 5% :hugs:


----------



## foquita

yeah we have less cycles so it makes sense it would take longer :) I didn't even get a chance until I had been trying for 13 months! crazy :wacko:

I hope not :hugs: for me it's the sperm that are the biggest problem now though :sad1:


----------



## foquita

my appointment went really well :happydance: my AMH is 53.9 (normal range is up to 20!) and they've given me letrozole and provera, I've to take 10mg provera for 5 days then 5mg letrozole CD2-6, then I will have an ultrasound on CD12 to see how my follies are doing, and a CD21 progesterone test :happydance: 

I was feeling happy but blasé about it straight after but now I'm so happy, I've been waiting for this for a year!!! :dance: I can't believe I'm going to be being monitored :happydance: wasn't expecting that at all so I'm very pleased :cloud9: 

she did say though that I've not to get my hopes up, at least I will be having a chance though. 

sooo when should I take the provera? I was thinking I'll wait a few days just to make sure that I didn't ovulate today?


----------



## cmwilson

Wonderful news Nat!!! That is so exciting! You were already ovulating with soy so I am optimistic that you'll ovulate with Femara! Things are happening! I'm so happy for you! :happydance: That's great that you'll be monitored. Will you do an IUI as well if you have good follies?

Maybe give it two or three days to look for a temp increase, then start provera. :thumbup:


----------



## raventtc

hey ladies :D

i have been checking in and i guess stalking you ladies..sorry!! 

nat hope your appointment goes good, and we all understand what ttc is all about, we are here for each other and know that we all feel the same sometimes. Have hope and believe me it will happen for you...i wasn't on bc for the past 5 years and nothing has happened for my and my hubby but we weren't trying either...

rachel -- how r u doing? 

bethaney -- looks like you o'd!! how exciting!

caroline -- welcome to the 2ww :D

well not much going on with me! i feel like every morning when i temp its going to go down soon...cause that is what always happens...but i am really really trying to stop letting myself think that!! its like i should stop temping but i can't?! crazy right!


----------



## foquita

your chart looks excellent raven :cloud9: 

thank you Caroline!! :hugs: we're femara friends now :happydance: I won't be doing IUI, sperm count is too low :( she gave me a form that I take with me to my scan and it has on it something like 'date & time HCG taken' so I'm wondering if I'll be given a trigger shot too? 

do you get side effects from femara?


----------



## Rachel789

Raven-Your chart looks REALLY good!! :)

Dee-How are you, where have you been? I hope all is well with you :hugs:

Bethany-Those temps are still looking great! :thumbup:

Nat- :wohoo: :happydance: I am sooooo happy to hear you got good news for once!!! I knew your AMH would be great. That is good you were given letrozole. I have heard better about it and you won't have to worry about it causing issues with your lining or cm. Did they say why they preferred to start you on letrozole?

I agree with the others, I would wait a couple days and if no temp rise start the provera. I start my first round of letrozole in October! How many mgs were you prescribed? My dr said he will put me on 7.5 mg. I think it is more normal to be started on 5 mg though. But due to the fact that I was on 100 mg of clomid he wanted to start me higher.

All is well here, I still don't feel any symptoms and I am thinking it didn't happen this cycle again because everything seems to be the same. I just wish I could fast forward to October and be doing my IUI with Femara. I did a 1.5 hour yoga class this morning, it was so nice to relax and burn some calories at the same time!


----------



## cmwilson

Woohoo Femara Friends! :wohoo: They may give you a trigger shot if it looks like your LH isn't high enough. My doc says they like go see 16 or higher. The HCG may also be your pregnancy test bloodwork. I have mine on September 4th. :shrug:

I didn't have any side effects with the Femara or the Bravelle. :thumbup: With the Clomid I had major hot flashes but nada with Femara. :thumbup:


----------



## foquita

we'll be femara friends too :wohoo: I'm on 5mg but I assume if I don't respond they'll up me to 7.5mg? I don't know why I got letrozole rather than clomid, I'm really surprised actually! they must give that to normal/high AMH women, I was assuming I would get clomid - I'm much happier with letrozole because I've heard such good things about it from you girls. 

I'm sitting/lying on the couch with my two wee boxes on me, I can't let them go, I keep looking at them and opening them and all that :laugh2: 

I'll take the provera in three days time I think, I don't think I'm going to O on my own this cycle and I just want to get on with the femara! :)


----------



## foquita

that's great to know caroline, I'm excited to take it :D 

it actually says 'date and time of HCG: ______

advice to have intercourse on day of HCG and day after' 

and it has a little table to be filled in with date, right ovary, left ovary and endometrium. I'm soooo happy, I didn't think I would be monitored as closely as this :)


----------



## Rachel789

Thats great you will be monitored. It is reassuring going in for a scan and knowing whether or not it is working.

Caroline-That is great to hear you didn't get hot flashes with the Femara. My hot flashes got really bad on clomid, it is so nice to be off it this cycle and not have the hot flashes and bad mood swings. Clomid really did a number on me for side effects. Hot flashes, headaches, no fertile cm, thin lining, moody. :dohh: So glad to be done with that drug!


----------



## cmwilson

foquita said:


> that's great to know caroline, I'm excited to take it :D
> 
> it actually says 'date and time of HCG: ______
> 
> advice to have intercourse on day of HCG and day after'
> 
> and it has a little table to be filled in with date, right ovary, left ovary and endometrium. I'm soooo happy, I didn't think I would be monitored as closely as this :)

That definitely sounds like trigger shot then! It's great that they are being so proactive! Will you see the same doctor that you saw today for your scan or will it be a different one?

I'd be staring at the boxes too! You've waited a long time! You deserve to be excited! :happydance:

Are you doing the Provera for 10 days or 5?


----------



## bnporter81

Nat, that is such terrific news!! :happydance::dance::yipee:That must have lifted your spirits so much:thumbup: I agree with everyone, maybe wait a few days and see what happens. You had a pretty good temp dip and I know a lot of times ovulation follows a big dip, so maybe give it just a few more days and then start the Provera if it doesn't look like you've O'd.


----------



## foquita

so I will still get EWCM with femara? 

it'll probably be a different one caroline but I don't mind as long as he/she is nice :) I'm doing provera for 5 days :) 

it really did bethany! :) what I'm expecting to happen is my temp will go up tomorrow then back down on friday in the same pattern it has been the rest of the cycle, and then I'll take the provera on friday :dance:


----------



## foquita

is it sad that I'm looking forward to having new things to put on FF? :laugh2:


----------



## Rachel789

I get excited when I get to record BDing and cm in FF :haha:


----------



## cmwilson

I get excited about that stuff too! :haha:

I got EWCM with Femara. I don't know if that had to do with trigger shot or not but it could have been my body actually doing what it's supposed to! :haha:


----------



## MommyDream

Terrific news for all the femara buddies! So many of you are in the TWW now!! I'll be busy chart stalking!


----------



## mrsc81

Thats great news Nat :happydance: So exciting :yipee:


----------



## foquita

it'll be cool having a wee P for progesterone :coolio: 

what symbol is femara???

thanks louise :happydance:


----------



## MommyDream

Nat- on FF, femara is under the meds tab :)


----------



## Rachel789

I got a call back today with my progesterone levels. They said it indicated I o'ed so I asked what it was and they said 7.4 :( I believe that is way too low isnt it? I had it taken first thing in the morning 5 dpo. Anyone know how much more they may have climbed between 5 and 7 dpo? I can't imagine a lot to make a big difference. I read that sometimes low prog levels could indicate a bad egg like maybe I o'ed too early and it wasnt fully matured. I am disappointed and feel like I am out this cycle yet again.


----------



## foquita

ooh thanks lil i clicked it and it puts a wee 'FE' on my chart!!! i can't wait to have wee 'P's on my chart this cycle then 6 months of 'FE' :haha: 

i'm sorry rachel :( :hugs: they're measured differently here so i'm not sure, i bet you dee will be able to tell you, she is the scientist of the thread xxxx

by the way there is a girl on here who i don't speak to but i see in loads of journals and she is about to pop, the cycle she conceived she was told that she hadn't ovulated at all so there's still hope. i hate it when people say things like that to me sometimes so feel free to shake your fist at me through the screen and go 'grr, whyyy iiii oughta' :)


----------



## mrsc81

Sorry cant help there Rachel, mine was 47.6 on 5/6 dpo but its different measurement in uk i believe. :hugs:


----------



## Diddums

Wooooo Nat!!!!!!! So so happy for you! I will be following your progress :)

AF has gone now and will start opk in the next few days and try to BD every other day :)

Been on another 10milea bike ride today! I'm loving the cycling :) 

Lots of good news lately. Good luck to all the lovely ladies in the TWW xxx


----------



## cmwilson

Rachel - I think they like to see over ten at 7 dpo but I think there is a reason why they like to test on 7 dpo because the progesterone is at its highest. It is possible your progesterone will increase. Did they say anything about giving you progesterone?


----------



## cmwilson

Nat - I just realized I never answered your question about how I'm feeling in the TWW. I don't know, I just honestly can't envision a time when I will ever be pregnant. I just can't see it happening. I guess if you really look at it, I've only O'd twice so I guess you could look at it like this is only my second month trying so my chances are probably like 30%? :shrug: I guess we'll see...


----------



## seabean

I am going to have to read back and catch up, although I have been stalking still! I'm just in the boring waiting-to-O phase :(

Rachel - what DPO was your prog taken? Did they report the units or just say 7? Your temps look high enough to make me think your prog is ok :shrug:

Nat - glad you are positive! I just need to catch up on the posts now to see why :haha:

When are the TWW-ers testing?!?!?


----------



## jbk

I'm testing next Friday @10dpo :)


----------



## Rachel789

Dee-i had it done first thing in the morning on 5 dpo. They told me my level was 7.4 and that was all. I spoke to the nurse she called to say my results indicate I o'ed so I asked what the level was and that was that.

Caroline-i think because I wasn't on meds or monitored this cycle and the Dr doesn't know exact dpo so they likely wouldnt bother offering me supplements.:shrug: I assume if I was monitored I would have been. Next time I see him I will make sure to ask about the level and what his thoughts are.

I wonder if by 7 dpo there is a chance it would reach 10 or more. I really hope so...


----------



## foquita

thanks Katya :hugs: I'm in awe of your cycling, I think I need to take a leaf out of your book! you're doing amazing :) 

I can't either caroline :sad1: I did used to be able to but now I'm just going through the motions :shrug: I wish I could switch my feelings off! 

have you googled rach? maybe someone on another forum has asked a similar question and got an answer? :) 

well girls my temp is low this morning, my OPK was whiter than white yesterday and I have no fertile cm so I think it's safe to say that I haven't yet and am not going to be ovulating in the next few days, I am really disappointed actually :( it must have just been a fluke last cycle, or maybe I didn't actually ovulate but for some reason AF came after 28 days, who knows :shrug: it doesn't matter anyway because I have the provera and letrozole :happydance: 

should have known it was too good to be true though! I'm going to start taking provera today, does it matter what time I take it at? and how long after I finish will I get my period?


----------



## Diddums

Nat I took my provera in the morning with breakfast and for 10 days. Got AF two days after stopping. The day after stopping I had some some cramps and on the second day some spotting in the morning and then at lunch time she appeared! Xxx


----------



## foquita

thanks katya, I'll have mine with breakfast too then :D I'm only CD19, do you think it's too early for me to take it? I don't really want to wait much longer I'm too excited :haha:


----------



## Diddums

It's up to you Nat. If you think there is a chance you will ovulate in the next week you could wait. But I'm impatient and would probably start taking it today!

Lou - did you notice weight loss slowed a bit when you started exercising? I've been cycling an hour everyday for the last week and my weight loss has slowed. Guess it muscle growth and my muscles retaining more water?


----------



## foquita

I don't think I will :( I've only ovulated on soy before, then last cycle I thought I did but I wasn't temping so it's not confirmed but I believe I did, on CD18, it must have been a fluke though because I have no signs of ovulating now and no reason to believe it'll happen at all this cycle. I was positive I would ovulate on CD18 :brat: so I'll take the provera today so I can get cracking on with the femara :)


----------



## rmsh1

Nat, big :hugs: on having a productive appointment for once, I am so happy they are going to monitor you and really get this BFP ball rolling for you. Sorry I have been absent from your journal lately, I have had a lot on, and just no time :hugs:

I still try to stalk all of you whenever I come on

I am sending lots of :dust: and good thoughts


----------



## mrsc81

Katya - i cant remember to be honest :dohh: I dont think i was weighing myself alot in the beginning, but when i was properly keeping track i was losing a steady 2lbs a week, only a couple of occasions i lost 3lbs. 
You may have just hit a plateau after the initial weightloss and now your body needs to kick it up a gear again. I would suggest not doing the same exercise all the time but mix it up, your body responds better to this when you want to lose weight, doing the same exercise all the time is fine for maintaining. I get newsletters from virgin active, and this weeks said that swimming uses more muscles than a gym workout, maybe give swimming a go?


----------



## seabean

Nat, I liked taking Provera at night because it made me a little tired and upset stmoach. And I think you are actually not supposed to take it with meals, but I could be wrong. Be sure to take it around the same time though, whatever time you do choose. I did the 5 day higher dose and was actually on norethindrone, not technically Provera, so maybe it is slightly different. I got AF within 3 days every time I took it, which I think was 3 times. Sorry this cycle isn't promising at the moment. But it sounds like a great plan and I haven't seen you this chipper in a while, so that's great!! Also, my last two natural cycles were a few days off for ovulation day. Not to give you second thoughts on sticking this cycle out, but I just wanted to bring it up just in case! :)


----------



## foquita

thank you bex :hugs: I'm so chuffed! :happydance: 

thank you for the advice dee! I am really, ridiculously tired today and I took my first provera this morning so maybe that's why! so i should take it in the mornings now? if I have to take it again next cycle I'll definitely take it at night :sleep: did you have any other side effects? 

I didn't want to wait any longer, I was too impatient :haha: I should have waited a few days but I want to get cracking on :happydance:


----------



## seabean

Rachel789 said:


> Dee-i had it done first thing in the morning on 5 dpo. They told me my level was 7.4 and that was all. I spoke to the nurse she called to say my results indicate I o'ed so I asked what the level was and that was that.
> 
> Caroline-i think because I wasn't on meds or monitored this cycle and the Dr doesn't know exact dpo so they likely wouldnt bother offering me supplements.:shrug: I assume if I was monitored I would have been. Next time I see him I will make sure to ask about the level and what his thoughts are.
> 
> I wonder if by 7 dpo there is a chance it would reach 10 or more. I really hope so...

Here is the progesterone chart that I refer to. At 5DPO (in the AM), the "average" levels for progesterone is about 6.4-16, in what I am sure are the units your bloods were measured in. 7.4 is totally in the range for average, so don't worry! Plus, your temps are up and stable. I have seen charts on FF with totally erratic BBT and spotting, and I think those are the cases with low progesterone that I think can be really problematic for implantation and sustaining a pregnancy. If you are still concerned, is there any way to have your levels checked again to make sure they are higher now? :hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

Nat-it's possible you still had a kind of fluke ovulation last cycle because it was your first cycle off soy :shrug: I can't say for sure but just a guess. That is why I am thinking I o'ed on cd 18 the first cycle after clomid. I haven't changed anything else and I doubt my body all of the sudden just figured it out. That's why I am still considering taking soy with my hsg cycle because I don't trust my body to O again on it's own (at least o by a decent time in my cycle) I think if you don't feel like you will o soon that starting the provera is just fine. I started mine one time on CD 16 after my gyno did a scan and saw no follies, she told me to go ahead and start it so I don't see the harm in it. Good luck, I can't wait to follow your first femara journey!

Dee-I think my RE wrote me a prescription for the same kind of progesterone you were on but he prescribed it for 10 days. I think the 10 day course is tortrous and I always end up starting AF by day 8-10 of the pills anyway so I wonder if I could just decide on my own to take it 5 days if I ever need to use the prescription. How many mgs did you take daily?

I am still concerned about my progesterone levels. I tried to research it online but the problem is the levels quoted are for 7 dpo so I don't know what is normal for 5 dpo :shrug: I have been considering running out and buy progesterone cream. What do you girls think? It that not a good idea? Is it too late anyway since I am 8 dpo? Ugh I just hate this worrying. I just wanted to feel like I actually had a chance to get pregnant for once but I am thinking I may not...I always thought if I didn't have spotting during the TWW and my LP was long enough that my progesterone was good. I wish I didn't even ask what the level was or waited until 7 dpo to get the test.


----------



## Rachel789

I just posted that previous post before I read what you put up Dee. Thank you sooo much for this!!! I feel so much better :)


----------



## Rachel789

Does anyone know why I would have ewcm on 8 dpo? I woke up this morning to a huge glob of ewcm, very clear and stetchy, honestly better quality that I see around O time go figure. Then I saw creamyish cm that stretched as well. Sorry for TMI but I usually don't have this much cm around this time, its crazy. I would think ewcm isnt a good thing because that indicates estrogen right?


----------



## seabean

Rachel789 said:


> I just posted that previous post before I read what you put up Dee. Thank you sooo much for this!!! I feel so much better :)

Oh GOOD!!! I seriously think you are fine - don't worry!!! :hugs: :flower:

As for the progesterone, I did 10mg for 5 days, so half of the time and double the dose. Once I called b/c online it seemed there were more women doing the 5mg/10 day route, and the nurse practitioner said it doesn't make a difference at all, either way your cycle will come when you stop. So if you just want it to be over with, then I would just do the 5 days! The only difference I can think of is that side effects might be worse on the 10mg, but that can vary. I can't even remember if they were bad for me, so it must not have been that bad. I also took it at night, like I said to Nat, which probably helped. Also, the 10d course is more normal to a natural LP, so some people prefer that, if they are using it to keep regular cycles. But if you are just using it once to get your period and start treatment, then I don't think it should matter too much. There are tons of debates about 5mg/10d vs. 10mg/5d on BB and other sites if you want to check them out :)


----------



## foquita

that's what I'm thinking now rach, especially since the same happened to you! nevermind, I have femara now :haha:


----------



## bnporter81

Rachel, sorry I'm no help on what the proper progesterone level should be:wacko:But I do kind of think that maybe your temps would be a little lower and closer to the coverline, maybe, if your progesterone was too low?:shrug:If you're concerned about the progesterone then if you test and get a BFP then I'd definitely call your doc as soon as you find out and ask them about testing it and supplementing with progesterone. But this far into your LP I don't really think you need to start the progesterone unless you get your BFP. I believe your levels are probably fine, though:thumbup:Try not to worry:hugs:


----------



## foquita

can someone confirm if i can take tomorrow's progesterone at night when I took it in the morning today?


----------



## seabean

foquita said:


> can someone confirm if i can take tomorrow's progesterone at night when I took it in the morning today?

I think since you have only taken 1 it should be fine. You are doing the 10-day right? So you will have 9 days in a row of taking it at night...I think that should be fine!


----------



## Rachel789

I agree with Dee it shouldnt be a problem!


----------



## cmwilson

Nat - I always took my Provera at night too to avoid side effects. I agree with Dee and Rachel, I don't think switching to nights is a problem even if you're only doing 5 days. :thumbup:

Rachel - I'm not sure about the EWCM but I wouldn't necessarily say it is a bad thing. :shrug: If it's something different from last cycle I would take it as a good thing. :thumbup: This is probably TMI but I had a weird piece of cm today that kind of looked like yellow snot. Gross I know :blush:. It was only once this afternoon and then it was gone. I guess its from the suppositories. :shrug: Gross, cm can drive you crazy sometimes! :wacko:


----------



## foquita

thanks for the advice ladies :) I'm doing the 5 days so I'm just going to hope it'll be ok! :) I'm going out for dinner and drinks tonight so I don't want to be falling asleep! 

I'm so excited to start the femara :happydance:


----------



## Rachel789

Caroline-It is different for me. Normally during the TWW I get some creamy cm and sometimes creamy looking stretchy cm but I never had true ewcm like that. But it was just one glob of it and I havent seen it since. What is even stranger today is that I woke up to bone dry cm. That never happens to me after I O. I know a lot of ladies dry up but I always have something even the day after but it is normally creamy, sticky, or that stretchy creamy stuff. Also the past two nights I woke up in the middle of the night drenched in sweat. I know its not the clomid anymore because I havent been having hot flashes during the day so not sure what that's about. Other than that I don't have any other "symptoms" yet, no sore boobs or anything. My temps have been pretty steady not sure if thats a good or bad thing :shrug:

I see you havent been able to stop yourself from temping yet, you are addicted like me :haha:


----------



## seabean

Rachel - I am so excited that this might be your cycle! Different CM than the norm is a good sign! And your temps are way stable, much more than the past cycle!

HOLY CRAP RAVEN - your chart looks amazing!! Your temp is still way up there! Are you testing today!? Tomorrow?!?! TEST!!! :happydance::haha: 

Bethany - your chart is still looking like you O'd to me! :) Do ever have any post-O symptoms that are agreeing w/ your temps?

Caroline - This just HAS to be your month too :happydance:


----------



## seabean

Nat - how is the progesterone so far? Any symptoms?


----------



## foquita

I would say that's an amazing sign rach!! :happydance: I also hardly ever have NO cm especially after O! :) 

Caroline I've never had yellow, it's a typical pregnant sign is it not :wohoo: 

dee I felt like collapsing with tiredness yesterday, I haven't taken it today yet - going to wait til I've finished work :)


----------



## cmwilson

Rachel - I would take the CM changes as a good sign! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you! :thumbup: And yes, I just can't seem to stop temping! I am going to temp until 7 dpo because that's half way. :shrug: Let's see if I can stop!

Raven - Your temps are looking great!! :wohoo: When will you test?!

Nat - Thanks for the excitement on the CM but I really think it is the suppositories because they are yellow. :dohh: I'm sure that's all it was. I don't have anything else going on symptom-wise...

Well I just heard from my doctor about my progesterone levels and they told me they are a little lower than they like to see, the level sounded good to me but I guess not. :dohh: SERIOUSLY?! I'm already doing three progesterone suppositories a day and it still isn't enough?! My natural progesterone must suck ass! Anyway, I'm up to 4 suppositories a day now. I'm not feeling too optimistic anymore. :nope:


----------



## raventtc

thanks for the chart love! i guess maybe i should buy a test...and maybe do it in the am sunday or monday (i am soo nervous)...if my temp doesn't drop, ff shows af starting on tuesday. Last cycle i started spotting on 16dpo and then full flow. So i am unsure since i have loved my chart in the past and she showed up...i just am trying to stay calm i guess and not work myself up cause if she does show its that much harder to move on..


----------



## Rachel789

Raven-Your chart does look great! But I know the feeling. I have gotten my hopes up based on my chart so many times and nothing came of it so I am trying not to read into it too much :nope:

I am due for AF probably Tuesday or Wed. My LP pre clomid was about 12-13 days, and when I was on clomid it was 14 so not sure if it will go back to the 12-13 day range since I am off it or what :shrug: If my temps still look good and no spotting I will probably test tuesday.

I hope everyone else is doing well and has a good weekend :)


----------



## seabean

Hope everyone is having a great weekend! 

Sorry about that temp drop raven...did you end up testing? :hugs:

Rachel, was your spotting AF coming...or maybe even IB??

Caroline...sucks you have to endure all those suppositories, but that's amazing they monitor you so closely! They will be worth it for sure, if this your bfp!! :)

I took the weekend off of temping. Not much going on yet...I am hoping I o in a week or so!


----------



## Rachel789

Dee-I am not sure what to think about the spotting. It happened after we BD'ed and this happens to me after BD'ing even during the middle of my cycle. I asked my RE about it and he didn't seem concerened since my exams and pap smears are all normal. I hate it though because now I am wondering if AF is on her way :shrug: I wish we didn't BD, I hate doing it close to when AF is due because the spotting always worries me.


----------



## seabean

If its normal, then I wouldnt worry about it. Sounds too early for AF, plus your temps are still up! Fingers crossed!


----------



## raventtc

didn't test sunday since temp dropped and then started spotting...and this am she was here full force!! oh well not my month again :( not much of a shocker anymore..i just expect to have a nice chart and af thats just how its been sooo frustrating!!


----------



## Diddums

Sorry raven :( hugs for you

I've started doing opk. Two days ago there was no test line and this morning the test line was a bit darker so I hope that's the LH increasing and my body gearing up to O. I hope so anyway. 

Rachel I also spot sometimes are we bd. Depends on position I think. If its normal I wouldn't worry too much. 

Been on a 18mile bike ride today. My legs are dead lol. Still just cooking lunch then clean my bedroom and ensuite, then I can finally have a hot bath and relax lol. Xxx


----------



## mrsc81

Sorry af arrived Raven :hugs:

Wow Katya! 18 miles! Go You :happydance:


----------



## seabean

Sorry for AF Raven :hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

Raven- :hugs: So sorry AF showed. I know the feeling in great looking charts and nothing ever coming of it. I am 99% sure AF is going to show for me today or tomorrow so I feel your pain.

Katya-Wow you are doing great with the bike rides! Keep it up, it will be worth it in the long run :) I really hope you O soon!!

Nat-How many proveras do you have left?

Dee-Any signs of O?

Caroline-Any "symptoms" yet? I REALLY hope this is your cycle, you deserve it! 

Bethany-How are things with you? What is your plan for next cycle if AF shows?

How is our preggo girls doing? Lil, you have a scan coming up this week, right?

AFM-Huge temp dip today so AF will likely be here today or tomorrow. I haven't had any spotting since we BD'ed a couple days ago but I expect to see some at some point today with how low my temp is. I am disappointed but not surprised at all given my zero symptoms and feeling the same I do every other BFN cycle. I am still trying to decide if I should try the soy with my HSG this cycle. I know it is a decision I have to make but what do you girls think? Anyone have any idea how quickly it leaves your system? I just don't want it to interfere with my first IUI/Femara cycle in October but I really want a shot at O'ing next cycle. I am torn as to what to do. One minute I say no I will just stay away from it and the next I am really excited to try it. This is such a tought decision :dohh:


----------



## MommyDream

Raven - sorry AF arrived... :hugs:

Rachel - sorry it looks like AF might be on the way for you as well. At least you will be closer to getting the HSG and starting your meds! I don't think soy will hurt if you just take it for one cycle, but I'm no expert. Don't forget to BD - I got my BFP on my HSG cycle and all is well so far.

Caroline - sorry about the major amounts of progesterone suppositories. I'm currently taking 3 a day until the end of the first trimester, so I feel your pain. It's horrific! I just need that placenta to form and start producing progesterone... haha. I hope this is your cycle though, and I'm sure you'd take all the progesterone in the world if it means a BFP and healthy baby!

Kayta - great job on the bike rides! You are amazing!

All is well with me. I have a 9 week scan on Friday and really hope the little raspberry in there is doing well. We saw a heartbeat last time so I hope to again and get the OK that everything is well. If it is, I'll likely start telling my older brothers and wives (but keep it in the family until the end of the 1st tri). Exciting! Our parents already know and are on :cloud9:.


----------



## seabean

Rachel - I never tried soy, but I can't imagine it would interfere in a following cycle :shrug: I know what you mean though, going back and forth on decisions like this...it's so hard to know what to do and you don't want to mess up! :hugs: I hope AF stays away, but at least you have a great plan ahead of you. 

Caroline - what day are you testing on again?

I have some EWCM today! I will take an OPK tonight. I have to use them sparingly b/c I think I only have a small handful left and it could be like a week to ten days before O.


----------



## bnporter81

Raven, sorry about AF:hugs:

Rachel, sorry about the temp. drop. I know it must make you feel down seeing it drop this morning:hugs:

Nothing new with me really. I had a couple of days where my temp. dropped, but then it came back up and has been 98.0 for the past two mornings. However, I took an OPK last night and it was just a hair off of positive, making it look like I'd O. soon:dohh:I have no clue anymore. If AF does show then I think I'll use soy again and up my dose.

Hope everyone has a great day:flower:


----------



## cmwilson

So sorry about AF Raven. :hugs: I really do feel like it's just a matter of time for you. :hugs:

So sorry about the temperature drop Rachel. I was so hopeful. :hugs: I would say give the soy a shot. I doubt it would mess with your Femara cycle. I know it would be hard to just sit it out a cycle. :nope:

Katya - 18 miles! Wow! Good for you! You are doing so great! Keep up the good work!! :thumbup:

Lil - I agree those suppositories are a pain in the butt (more like a pain in the va jay jay :haha:)! But you're right, I'd take any amount of anything if it would help me get pregnant. Good luck at your appointment! Will you get a picture at this appointment? I can't believe you are almost 9 weeks already!

Dee - I hope O is around the corner for you! Good luck with the opk! I am probably testing maybe Monday? I have my blood test next Tuesday.

Bethany - It definitely looks like you O'd! :happydance: Maybe the temp drop was implantation?

AFM - As much as I'd like to say I'm having lots of symptoms, I'm not. :nope: Any things I do have can be related to taking the progesterone. Not really having sore boobs or anything. :cry: I just don't think this will be it for me. Just looking to next cycle and maybe I'll get more than one follie. :shrug:


----------



## bnporter81

Rachel, your temp came back up! Maybe that's a good sign!:happydance:

Caroline, your temps. are looking awesome:thumbup:I hope this is it for you. And thank you...I'm still not sure if I did O. because I'm still getting dark OPKs:dohh:Guess I'll find out soon.


----------



## raventtc

thanks for the love ladies :D i am okay this month i don't know why but i am!? good luck to everyone else in the 2ww :hugs: I think i am going to still chart for awhile but might stop during the 2ww this time too, like half way thru it. just to ease the mind some. 

katya do you ride a bike outside or an inside exercise one?? you are making me want to try it out...i have one to ride outside i just don't ususally like ridding bikes it kills my legs but i guess that is what is supposed to happen..lol...maybe i will give it a try when it finally stops raining one morning.


----------



## Rachel789

bnporter81 said:


> Rachel, your temp came back up! Maybe that's a good sign!:happydance:
> 
> Caroline, your temps. are looking awesome:thumbup:I hope this is it for you. And thank you...I'm still not sure if I did O. because I'm still getting dark OPKs:dohh:Guess I'll find out soon.

My temp is back up but I am not getting my hopes up. It did this on 13 dpo a couple cycles ago too and I got really excited because that never happened to me before and sure enough AF showed. :growlmad: I was spotting during that time though for three days. I spotted after BD'ing a few days ago but nothing since then. I just wish I knew what my LP was going to be this first cycle off clomid. Pre clomid I think my LP was about 12 or 13 days but on clomid it was 14 so I am not sure exactly when AF is due. Originally I was going to test today if my temp was still up but the thought of seeing a BFN scared me as it would likely ruin my day so if my temp stays up tomorrow on 14 dpo I will likely test then but if it's down I won't bother. Still not much for symptoms to speak of. Yesterday I had a pain off and on all day in my left boob but thats gone now. I would think if I was pregnant I would be feeling something by 13 dpo :shrug:


----------



## Rin731

So.... CD 25 today. (Or CD 1, I guess, if this really is the :witch: ) I've been having twinge-y pains on my right side of my lower stomach,and I went to the bathroom this morning, (Sorry tmi :dohh:) and when I wiped, there was a small clot, and new blood. :blush:

Even if it's not quite a proper cycle yet (I was spotting 2 wks ago), I hope it means this tea is working and regulating me :happydance:


----------



## Diddums

Rachel will you test tomorrow morning if your temp is still up?

Raven I have an outside mountain bike that we ride along Basingstoke canal. I had a bike that I bought a few years ago but the frame was too small which made cycling difficult. A friend of mine is also losing weight and bought himself a bike to go cyclin with so I said I would go with him. Went on a couple rides with my small frame bike and it was really difficult so decided to buy a new bike. Hubby wasn't sure as he didn't think I would use it and suggested a bike off eBay. I'm impatient and wanted he bike straightaway so convinced him to buy me one from halfords. Piked it up a week and a half ago and except two days I've been cycling every day and since I got it already cycled 85 miles with it and I love it :D tool a break today as my legs were painful but going out again omorrkw and we generally cycle close to 10miles a day :) it's the first exercise I've loved doing and actually look forward to doing. Waitin until I lose a bit more weight, maybe another stone or two, then I will start swimming as well to tone up. Too self conscious to go at the moment. Lol sorry that was a bit longer than I thought it would be. Short answer is its an outside bike lol. Very fun ESP if you go with someone. 

Caroline I forget when will you be testing? I have my fingers crossed for you. And all ladies in the TWW remember that no symptoms does not necessarily mean bfn. The same as symptoms does not mean bfp. Good luck to you all :)

No signs of ovulation for me yet. Cm is now creamy so hopefully I will O in the next week or so. Bit nervous as I know I won't have anymore provera so will just have to wait for AF to come which could be as long as five months wait as that's when my next appointment is, by whih time I need I lose another 3 stone. I can do it! Xxxx


----------



## MommyDream

Loving the charts Rachel and Caroline...I think we are due for some more BFPs!


----------



## Rachel789

I am in such shock right, I can't even believe I am coming on here to tell you girls I got my BFP :happydance: I really thought I was out two days ago with the temp drop. And I don't really have anything I would call real symptoms! Maybe they will come with time. I am going to get my blood test today to confirm and get my progesterone checked. Here is the tests:

https://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/Rachel7899/HPTS/032.jpg


----------



## mrsc81

OMG OMG OMG!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::dance::dance::dance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :hugs:


----------



## seabean

Ahhhhhhhhh Rachel! I am so freaking happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrsc81

Rachel other than strange boobie sensations, symptoms hit me at 6wks :thumbup: Get plenty of food in you while you can, and buckle up its a bumpy ride :haha:


----------



## Rachel789

Thank you girls! I cannot believe this, I don't know when it will really sink in. I am afraid of the morning sickness that may come but it will be well worth it :)


----------



## mrsc81

I sat in a daze for days when i found out, and it still doesnt feel real, my doc said it will do when im in labour :haha:


----------



## Rachel789

:rofl: yea I would think it would set in then!

I really think this was the first cycle since stopping BCP that I had a good lining. Because I know on clomid it was thin and pre clomid I had suspicions because my AFs were so light. I know the PCOS of course contributed to how long it took but I wonder if my lining was a big factor too. For the first time this cycle I drank raspberry leaf tea, maybe that helped my lining :shrug: I also took evening primrose and baby aspirin for the first time this cycle. My dr. recommends I stay on the baby aspirin even now that I am pregnant.


----------



## Diddums

Rachel so so so very happy for you!!!!!! :happydance: yay!!!!!!!!!! Xxxxx


----------



## MommyDream

I KNEW IT! Congratulations Rachel!!!!


----------



## cmwilson

Rachel I knew it!! Congratulations!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Rachel789

Thank you everyone!

Caroline-your chart looks great!! I know you said the other day you arent noticing any symptoms but remember I am 14 dpo and I really havent noticed anything. When will you test?


----------



## foquita

eeeeeeee! :wohoo: congratulations rachel :happydance: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## cmwilson

Rachel789 said:


> Thank you everyone!
> 
> Caroline-your chart looks great!! I know you said the other day you arent noticing any symptoms but remember I am 14 dpo and I really havent noticed anything. When will you test?

Thanks. :flower: I had a temp dip today. My usual thermometer's battery died so I had to use another and I know they are different by .1 or .2 degrees but I can't remember how much. I don't know if I should put it as it is or adjust it to what my other thermometer would read. Either way it was a dip in temperature. :shrug: What do you think? I will probably test Monday or Tuesday. I have to get my pregnancy bloodwork on Tuesday so I may just wait until then.

You did have the change in cm as a symptom, plus your chart definitely looked different this time.:thumbup:

I forgot to ask, did you tell DH? How did he react?


----------



## bnporter81

OMG Rachel!:happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9:I am so happy for you!!! You must be so excited! I know the blood test and progesterone tests will come back great:thumbup: A very H&H 9 months to you and your little bean:yellow:


----------



## Lisa92881

Ohhh congratulations Rachel!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :hugs: I cry every time one of you girls gets a BFP! :haha: So happy for you!


----------



## Rachel789

cmwilson said:


> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you everyone!
> 
> Caroline-your chart looks great!! I know you said the other day you arent noticing any symptoms but remember I am 14 dpo and I really havent noticed anything. When will you test?
> 
> Thanks. :flower: I had a temp dip today. My usual thermometer's battery died so I had to use another and I know they are different by .1 or .2 degrees but I can't remember how much. I don't know if I should put it as it is or adjust it to what my other thermometer would read. Either way it was a dip in temperature. :shrug: What do you think? I will probably test Monday or Tuesday. I have to get my pregnancy bloodwork on Tuesday so I may just wait until then.
> 
> You did have the change in cm as a symptom, plus your chart definitely looked different this time.:thumbup:
> 
> I forgot to ask, did you tell DH? How did he react?Click to expand...

I wouldnt worry too much about the dip. (I am one to talk :haha:) It is likely off due to a different thermometer. You could either adjust it or leave it out altogether if you don't think it is accurate.

Your right my cm was noticably different. Even today and yesterday, I just have much less than I normally have around AF time. Also now that I think about it in the evening of 9 dpo I felt a couple of quick weird cramps that stopped me in my tracks, they lasted about 10 seconds and that was it. I am now wondering if that was implantation :shrug: I am not sure how common it is to feel implantation. 

I can't wait for you to test!!


----------



## Rachel789

Caroline-DH was with me when I took the test because he is working from home this week. He is really excited but in a state of shock like I am!


----------



## rmsh1

RACHEL!!!! CONGRATULATIONS! So happy for you, funny we both got BFPs with the baby aspirin! You need to start a journal so we can stalk you. 

Yay!!!


----------



## cmwilson

Thought I'd change my pic to an animal pic as 3 of our 5 mommas-to-be (Bex, Louise, and Rachel) have animals in their pics. Maybe it will bring me good luck, I'll try anything. :winkwink:


----------



## seabean

Rachel789 said:


> Caroline-DH was with me when I took the test because he is working from home this week. He is really excited but in a state of shock like I am!

That's so cute! I am so excited that this "fluke ovulation" natural cycle worked out for you guys! :happydance: I responded from my phone earlier, and wasn't able to give you the proper congratulatory emoticon dance, so here you go!


:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
:happydance::happydance::happydance:
:flower::flower::flower:
:af::af::af:
:spermy::spermy::spermy:
:sex::sex::sex:
:twinboys::twinboys::twinboys::twinboys:
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
:ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja:
:loopy::wohoo::loopy::wohoo:
:lolly::bunny::lolly::bunny:
:holly::mamafy::holly::mamafy:


----------



## Rachel789

:rofl: Love it Dee thanks!!

Bex-I think I will start a journal. I will try to get it started today or tomorrow, I will let you all know once I do :)

Caroline-Is that your kitty? SOOO cute!! I hope the kitty brings you luck :thumbup:


----------



## cmwilson

Rachel789 said:


> :rofl: Love it Dee thanks!!
> 
> Bex-I think I will start a journal. I will try to get it started today or tomorrow, I will let you all know once I do :)
> 
> Caroline-Is that your kitty? SOOO cute!! I hope the kitty brings you luck :thumbup:

Yep, that's one of my three cats, Darcy. :cloud9:


----------



## NewMrs2011

Huge congratulations Rachel! So happy for all you girls getting BFP's!

Lisa I can't believe you only have 60 days to go - where has the time gone!?

Caroline, your chart looks amazing, I'm sending you lots of luck and hopefully you get your BFP :)


----------



## Rachel789

Thank you newmrs. It is good to see you here :) How are things with you?


----------



## NewMrs2011

Yeah I'm ok thanks - nothing new here though unfortunately. Things are still the same and got another blood test Monday to see how my results compare to 6 months ago so we'll see how that goes :)


----------



## Rachel789

I hope you hear good news :hugs:


----------



## MommyDream

Beautiful kitty Caroline! :)


----------



## bnporter81

Caroline, your chart looks great! It would be awesome if you and Rachel both got your BFPs this month:happydance:

Rachel and Bex, did you girls take the baby aspirin just up until O. or all the way through your cycle?


----------



## Rachel789

Caroline-Your temps are nice and high, I really hope/think this could be it for you! :)

Bethany- I started taking mine right after O only because that was when I had my dr appt and he told me to start it. He wanted me to take it daily even before O. He said it will help with blood flow to the uterus and I guess it can prevent miscarriage if it were due to a clotting issue. I called the dr. yesterday and they told me to stay on it still, I am not sure how long he will keep me on it, maybe through the first trimester :shrug:


----------



## Lisa92881

NewMrs2011 said:


> Huge congratulations Rachel! So happy for all you girls getting BFP's!
> 
> *Lisa I can't believe you only have 60 days to go - where has the time gone!?*
> 
> Caroline, your chart looks amazing, I'm sending you lots of luck and hopefully you get your BFP :)


No kidding!! I hadn't even noticed that on my ticker...I knew I had 2 months left, which is obviously 60 days, but when I think of it like that it makes me want to freak out a little!! :haha: It feels like it's so close, yet so far away at the same time!

Caroline - Great looking chart, hoping and praying this is it for you!

:hi: to everyone else. Hope you're all doing well!


----------



## seabean

I feel like ovulation might happen soon...having the same cramps and temp dip as last cycle. I only have two more opks, so I am trying to ration them out :haha: todays was like 80% of the way there, so maybe in a couple more days I could o?? 

Ps, Does aspirin help with ovulation at all or is it just for clots? 
Also what do they say is the best pattern to BD? We just BDd a lot last cycle without paying attention to any kind of pattern, but I think maybe his supply was low by the time o actuallu came around?


----------



## Lisa92881

seabean said:


> I feel like ovulation might happen soon...having the same cramps and temp dip as last cycle. I only have two more opks, so I am trying to ration them out :haha: todays was like 80% of the way there, so maybe in a couple more days I could o??
> 
> Ps, Does aspirin help with ovulation at all or is it just for clots?
> Also what do they say is the best pattern to BD? We just BDd a lot last cycle without paying attention to any kind of pattern, but I think maybe his supply was low by the time o actuallu came around?

I think different sources (people, books, doctors, etc) vary on their opinion about the best BD pattern. If the guy has low count I think it's typically every other day. Otherwise I think every day. We did the day before, of, and after ov. Keep in mind my hubby's SA did show that his count (or maybe morphology? Something) was a little low, but we weren't convinced, so we didn't do the whole "save it up" thing. We BD'd at night each time, so there was about 24 hours for his supply to replenish haha:), which I think is sufficient. Good luck. :hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

Lisa-I can't believe you have less than 2 months to go, that went by quick!!

Dee-My dr told me the baby aspirin helps increase blood flow to the uterus. Check out this article, it explains the benefits well: https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/reasons-to-use-baby-aspirin-if-you-are-trying-to-conceive.html

It does look like you will O soon, yayyy! I can't wait to stalk your chart in the TWW.

As for BD'ing I have heard every day or every other. I think if the sperm count is fine then daily should be ok. This time we BD'ed 3 days before, the night before and the morning after O. So we didn't even BD on O day. DH has good sperm count and if I knew I was o'ing I would have BD'ed on O day as well, i just didn't expect it!


----------



## rmsh1

bnporter81 said:


> Caroline, your chart looks great! It would be awesome if you and Rachel both got your BFPs this month:happydance:
> 
> Rachel and Bex, did you girls take the baby aspirin just up until O. or all the way through your cycle?

I took it in my TWW and up til 8 weeks, when I freaked out about taking aspirin, and weaned myself off it. Everything I read says aspirin is really bad when pregnant, but baby aspirin is a very low dose and I think safe, I just freaked out cos no doc ever told me to take it, I just took it out of desperation for a bfp. Nothing bad has happened since I stopped, but from what i have read, it is recommended to take it for the first trimester



Rachel789 said:


> Dee-My dr told me the baby aspirin helps increase blood flow to the uterus. Check out this article, it explains the benefits well: https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/reasons-to-use-baby-aspirin-if-you-are-trying-to-conceive.html

^WSS re baby aspirin :)


----------



## cmwilson

So Rachel, have any symptoms yet? Any sore :holly:? Cramps? Nausea? Anything? YAY for the new tickers!

Did you get your beta results yet?


----------



## mrsc81

Cant wait for you to test caroline! :hugs:


----------



## cmwilson

mrsc81 said:


> Cant wait for you to test caroline! :hugs:

Thanks Louise. :hugs: You have no idea how much I want this to be it but I'm just not confident that it is. :nope:


----------



## mrsc81

Ive just got this feeling it is! :hugs: And i sooo hope im right :winkwink:


----------



## Rachel789

Caroline-I was not confident it was it for me either. I have a good feeling about this cycle for you!

I still am not noticing much. I feel a little cramp here and there but boobs are still perfectly normal and no sickness yet. My stomach is really bloated though, I feel like I need bands already to expand my jeans because it is so uncomfortable :haha:

Bex-I didn't know you stayed on the baby aspirin until 8 weeks. I want to ween off it too. I havent talked to my dr yet but I asked the nurse if I should stop it and she said he would tell me to stay on it. So I think I will at least stay on it until my first scan which should be within a couple weeks. I am actually thinking about taking half a baby aspirin instead so it is even a lower dose. Not sure what I will do yet.


----------



## Rachel789

Oh yea and I did get my bloodwork back today.

HCG was 206 which she said was good. I go in tomorrow for another test and they want to see that level double at least. Because of the holiday weekend I won't get that result until Tuesday. I am so nervous to hear that number. I read if it doesnt double there is a good chance the pregnancy isnt viable, I really hope it is ok!

My progesterone was 18.6 which I was very happy with! The nurse said it was ok but the dr. still may put me on a supplement, but that he was out of town until Tuesday so she will talk with him then. Not sure why I would need a supplement, from what I read that is a normal number but maybe because he is a FS he may just be extra cautious :shrug:


----------



## Rin731

Congrats, Rachel!


----------



## Rin731

So...this is sort of strange? I had cycles that are 100+ days long, and started drinking a tea, "Female Toner Tea", and got a period the next day. It lasted about a week or so. But I seem to be having 2 periods this month?

TMI AHEAD! If you want, read on. :blush:




Spoiler
-Let me say, mt bleeding is usually 1-2 days of such intense pain & flow, I am basically under house arrest, then 2-3 days of medium-to-light flow til I am done. 


-This period had little to no cramps (mostly), and weird flow. 


CD 1: Brown, CD 2 had a small clot in the morning. :shrug:

CD 3-6: Light brown...

CD 7: I had another small clot in the morning. :wacko:

CD 8: Spotting? (Wrote it in my calendar, didn't write what kind of spotting. :haha: )

CD 9: :sex: with DH. THE WORST CRAMPS EVER. These were like the ones I described above, that I usually had with my periods. Rushed to bathroom after :sex: to find bright red blood. 

CD 10: :sex: again. No pain, but some spotting. :dohh:

CD 12-23: Nothing. No spotting, a few pains here and there, but nothing major at all. (Although from about CD 17-21, a week ago, my nipples itched ALL THE TIME!)

CD 24: Pains on my left side, so ovary?

CD 25: Pains continue. I had some *cough* _me time_ in the morning :winkwink: , went to the bathroom after. 
-While there, I passed a small clot (probably smaller than a US quarter), and continued to wipe pink the whole morning. Went away for most of the day. :sex: with DH in the pm, red wiping continues before bed, enough to stain the sheet. 

CD 26 (Today): Had some light red spotting in the morning, and a _small_ clot, ~half the size of my pinky fingernail. Also passed some dark brown stringy stuff? 
-Just went to the bathroom, and NOTHING.


So, what do you think, am I on CD 26 of the last cycle, or am I CD 2 of the next one? Am I on a new period, or spotting? 

-And is it the tea I'm taking, just adjusting my body? I started the tea the day before I got my 'first' period almost 4 weeks ago.


----------



## cmwilson

Rachel789 said:


> Oh yea and I did get my bloodwork back today.
> 
> HCG was 206 which she said was good. I go in tomorrow for another test and they want to see that level double at least. Because of the holiday weekend I won't get that result until Tuesday. I am so nervous to hear that number. I read if it doesnt double there is a good chance the pregnancy isnt viable, I really hope it is ok!
> 
> My progesterone was 18.6 which I was very happy with! The nurse said it was ok but the dr. still may put me on a supplement, but that he was out of town until Tuesday so she will talk with him then. Not sure why I would need a supplement, from what I read that is a normal number but maybe because he is a FS he may just be extra cautious :shrug:

Rachel - When I had my progesterone test at 5 dpo my level was 15.3 and they said that it was a little low and upped me to 4 suppositories a day. :dohh: I think maybe they like above 20? Your HCG level sounds great! I have no doubt your levels will double. :thumbup:


----------



## bnporter81

Rin, I think since your cycles were so long that maybe your body is just working extra hard to clear out everything that had accumulated over your 100+ day cycle. I wouldn't worry...it might just take a while to get regulated. But I would say the tea is definitely helping you out. :thumbup:


----------



## rmsh1

Rachel, yeah I kept taking it people on here said their doctors told them too, and I thought maybe the aspirin had really helped me and might be bad to stop. My blood was a lot thinner as I bled a lot after my blood was taken.

All this progesterone talk really gets me wondering. Here in the UK, they do not even test it! I only had mine done as part of my fertility testing work up. I never had any blood test to confirm I was pregnant, or to check my progesterone, they just do not do it here. I guess they might if you are under FS care, but I wouldn't have a clue what my levels are like :wacko:


----------



## Rachel789

That's interesting how different areas do things different. I would think at this point you are just fine with your levels, I wouldnt worry :)

I noticed I bled a lot after getting my blood drawn too, I figured it was due to the aspirin. I am thinking I will just keep doing what I am doing until I see the dr. If my HCG levels double as they should every couple days I should be in for my first scan in less than 2 weeks, I will probably be around 6 weeks so I will discuss it with him and see what he suggests. I guess I should try to trust my dr, he probably knows what he is doing :haha:


----------



## seabean

More cute pics Caroline! Your temps are climbing! It could be partially due to the progesterone, but the fact that it just keeps going up must be a great sign! Any symptoms of anything??

Rmsh - it does seem strange that they never tested your hcg levels? But obviously there is no doubt you are preggers and it definitely stuck, so it's not like you even need it! :)

How is everyone else doing? Bethany, are you thinking you didn't ovulate? What's your next step?


----------



## Rachel789

Caroline your chart is looking better every day!!! How does it look in comparison to the last chart you o'ed on? I am so excited for you :test: :test: :test:


----------



## Rachel789

I think I read somewhere that when you are doing progesterone suppositories it puts more progesterone in the uterus but your blood tests for progesterone levels won't necessarily go up. So maybe it wouldn't affect your temps like oral progesterone :shrug: I am not sure but that is what I have read. 

And I also love the new kitty pics, they are adorable!!


----------



## Rachel789

Lil-Don't you have your scan today? Good luck, let us know how it goes :)


----------



## seabean

Rachel789 said:


> I think I read somewhere that when you are doing progesterone suppositories it puts more progesterone in the uterus but your blood tests for progesterone levels won't necessarily go up. So maybe it wouldn't affect your temps like oral progesterone :shrug: I am not sure but that is what I have read.
> 
> And I also love the new kitty pics, they are adorable!!

Oooh, then even better Caroline! I agree with Rachel, :test:


----------



## seabean

Rin - I agree w/ Bethany that your body might just be reacting to the tea, or in that it just reached it's "maximum capacity" with its lining and is shedding it. Without ovulation, I think any sort of bleeding would be different than normal period, even when it's induced by provera, tea, etc. When I was reaching ~90 days without AF, it finally started coming with spotting, wierd clots, etc, but it eventually got really heavy and lasted far too long - at that point I decided it was best to see the Dr. I think if you continue to have strange bleeding patterns, I wold recommend going to the Dr. Also, even though the tea might seem like it's working b/c it is giving you somewhat of a period, that kind of worries me that it's such strange bleeding. I don't know if I would keep taking it, but that's just my opinion :shrug:


----------



## cmwilson

Bex - I wouldn't worry about the bloodwork stuff. I'm sure your little bean is just fine. :hugs:

Thanks for the comments on my kitties! :cloud9: Darcy is in the laundry basket, Tess is the dark gray one and Kit is on the bottom. They're my babies. 

As far as my temp, I didn't sleep very well last night, I kept waking up and going back to sleep so that could be why my temp was up. I don't know. We'll see what my temp does tomorrow. :shrug:

Not really feeling anything symptom-wise. There _may_ be a bit of pressure type feeling in my lower abdomen but I could be completely making that up in my head.

Here's my chart from the other time I O'd. I think the pattern may be similar but obviously it looks slightly different. What do you think?
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 84.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Rachel789

I can see differences in the charts! I guess only time will tell. When did you say you will test, Monday?


----------



## cmwilson

Rachel789 said:


> I can see differences in the charts! I guess only time will tell. When did you say you will test, Monday?

Monday or Tuesday. :shrug: We'll see how I feel.


----------



## MommyDream

I did have my scan today and all went well... Baby measure exactly 9w1d and I have a pic up on my journal! 

Caroline, your chart does look different! I'm so excited to hear your results on Monday or Tuesday! FX!


----------



## seabean

Lil - amazing pic! Congrats!!!
Caroline - The big difference that I see is that this cycle it keeps climbing up and up! Last cycle just kind of plateaued and came back down - hopefully this means another BFP soon! :)
Rachel - Have a great weekend on Cloud 9!
Nat - How did the provera go? AF yet?

I think my OPK from this afternoon is juuuust about +. Not quite though? What do you girls think? :coffee:


----------



## MommyDream

Rachel789 said:


> I think I read somewhere that when you are doing progesterone suppositories it puts more progesterone in the uterus but your blood tests for progesterone levels won't necessarily go up. So maybe it wouldn't affect your temps like oral progesterone :shrug: I am not sure but that is what I have read.
> 
> And I also love the new kitty pics, they are adorable!!

The first part of this is def true because I am on 3x suppositories a day and they don't test my blood for it anymore because it isn't reliable... I don't know about the temp part... Interesting thought....

Can't wait for Caroline to test... Was your LP around 18 days that time you did ovulate?


----------



## MommyDream

seabean said:


> Lil - amazing pic! Congrats!!!
> Caroline - The big difference that I see is that this cycle it keeps climbing up and up! Last cycle just kind of plateaued and came back down - hopefully this means another BFP soon! :)
> Rachel - Have a great weekend on Cloud 9!
> Nat - How did the provera go? AF yet?
> 
> I think my OPK from this afternoon is juuuust about +. Not quite though? What do you girls think? :coffee:
> 
> View attachment 468575

I would count this as positive if it was me! :happydance:


----------



## cmwilson

Dee - Thanks! I would say that your opk looks like it could be positive! I'd say bd just in case! :happydance:

Lil - My Lp was about 18 days that other cycle but I was doing the progesterone and stopped when I got the bfn and it took a few days to get AF so I'm not sure what my Lp would be naturally. :shrug:


----------



## Rachel789

Dee-It looks VERY close if not positive :happydance:


----------



## mrsc81

Rachel youve got your due date as 2012 instead of 2013 in your sig :thumbup:


----------



## Rachel789

:rofl: oops thanks for pointing that out! :dohh:


----------



## Diddums

How are you ladies?

My opk has a slightly darker line today and cm is getting less cloudy and more stretchy soni hope maybe I will O in a week or so? Which is the same time I ovulated on my one and only ovulating cycle :) fingers crossed everyone :)


----------



## seabean

Katya, that would be great if O was on its way for you! Maybe that soy is working. :) your temp seems to be getting lower which can be a sign of your estrogen rising before ovulation :)

Caroline, temps are stil looking fab! 

I'm almost positive that I am in the tww now too :) my nipples kill, which has only ever meant one.thing for me :) my opk was positive for sure yesterday and I had all of the usual bloating and strange squeezy cramps. Hopefully my temp will back me up on this! 

What are all the Americans up to for this long weekend?? Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## bnporter81

Hi everyone...

Dee, yes it definitely does look like you're in your TWW...congrats!:happydance: To answer your question, I don't really have a plan. I think this is the first cycle in about 8 months where I don't have one:dohh:But I don't know. I'm just kind of going along and trying not to dwell on everything too much. Maybe if I stop stressing and thinking about it all the time then something good will happen. I just know in any case I need a break from the stressing and thinking for a while:wacko:

No big plans here. Today we have a lot of rain from Isaac so there's not really anything to do outside. I'm not sure about tomorrow. I'm glad school is out, though...I can sleep in a little bit, lol:sleep:

Katya, that nice drop in temp. might be a great sign! Make sure you do an OPK today! I hope you O. soon!:hugs:

Caroline, your chart looks awesome! Wishing you lots of luck in the next few days!:thumbup:

Hope everyone has a nice Sunday:flower:


----------



## Rachel789

Dee- it def looks like you o'ed :happydance: I hope this is it for you!

Katya- I hope that temp drop is a good sign o is coming very soon :)

Bethany- I know how frustrating this must be for you :hugs: when do u see ur Dr?

Caroline-your chart still looks great :test:

I hope everyone else is doing well :)

Dh and I are away at the beach this weekend...we are staying at the hotel we got married :) originally when we planned this trip I thought I would be sipping on rum runners all day but I don't mind having a reason not to drink :)


----------



## cmwilson

Katya - I hope that O is on its way! That temp drop looks very promising. :thumbup:

Dee - Looks like you O'd! Hooray! :happydance: Hope you got a lot of bding in!

Bethany - :hugs: I really hope something happens for you soon. :hugs:

Rachel - Enjoy your weekend away! You must be walking on air! :cloud9: Any symptoms yet?

Nothing new here. No real symptoms except my high temp but I had high temps before and got a bfn so not too optimistic. We'll see. I probably will wait until Tuesday to test. I'll let you know if I change my mind. :thumbup:

Just out of curiosity, the pregnant ladies that check their cervix...what is the position of it? High? Low? Hard? Soft? Just curious. :flower:

Have a great rest of the weekend!


----------



## Rachel789

Caroline- I didn't check my cervix so I can't help you there, hopefully someone else can :)

Symptom wise the past couple days my boobs finally started getting a little sore. I feel a little tired and that's it. A lot of people don't have symptoms early on so even if u don't have any u still have a great chance!


----------



## Lisa92881

Caroline I didn't check my cervix either....never have, never will. It freaks me out. :rofl: But I would think for cervix would go high? Not sure.


----------



## Diddums

Caroline. I believe cervix position isn't a great indicator of pregnancy. Some woman find theirs is low and hard while others high and soft. I don't think there is any real correlation I'm afraid. Good luck with the testing tomorrow if you don't test today :) xxxx


----------



## rmsh1

I dont check my cervix either Caroline, I tried it a few times while TTC but it took me so long to find the stupid thing, then I just stopped checking, I couldnt feel any different! :haha:

Katya I hope you O soon, sounds like your body is gearing up for it!


----------



## mrsc81

I did used to check my cervix around ovulation, soft, high, open... but in the tww it was never consistent, i cant remember what it was like before my bfp, but its not a good way to determine pregnancy. 

Cant wait for you to test caroline :hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

Lisa92881 said:


> Caroline I didn't check my cervix either....never have, never will. It freaks me out. :rofl: But I would think for cervix would go high? Not sure.

I am with you on that. I never attempted it, the idea of it freaked me out too :haha:


----------



## seabean

I've also heard the cervix doesn't mean anything in the tww. It's reliable mostly for ovulation. I get up close and personal with my cervix before ovulation and know it well :haha:


----------



## cmwilson

Thanks for the input ladies. I don't usually check my cervix but because I have to put in those darn suppositories I have become familiar with my stuff but I have no idea what I'm feeling up there! :wacko:

Testing tomorrow morning but not feeling too hopeful. I'll let you ladies know tomorrow afternoon. :thumbup:


----------



## MommyDream

cmwilson said:


> thanks for the input ladies. I don't usually check my cervix but because i have to put in those darn suppositories i have become familiar with my stuff but i have no idea what i'm feeling up there! :wacko:
> 
> Testing tomorrow morning but not feeling too hopeful. I'll let you ladies know tomorrow afternoon. :thumbup:

i.can't.wait.for.you.to.test!


----------



## bnporter81

Rachel, I don't know when I'll see my dr...they said last time I called again that they were so busy that they would have to call and let me know when they had an appt. available.:wacko:

Caroline, good luck testing tomorrow!:hugs:Sending you lots of sticky baby dust


----------



## Lisa92881

cmwilson said:


> Thanks for the input ladies. I don't usually check my cervix but because I have to put in those darn suppositories I have become familiar with my stuff but I have no idea what I'm feeling up there! :wacko:
> 
> Testing tomorrow morning but not feeling too hopeful. I'll let you ladies know tomorrow afternoon. :thumbup:

Afternoon?! No way!! You get your butt on bnb and update us right away young lady! :winkwink:


----------



## cmwilson

Haha. I'll see what I can do! :winkwink:


----------



## Diddums

Hmmm had a massive temp spike this morning. Kind of hoping I haven't ovulated and instead ovulate in a couple days as we haven't had a chance to bd. we've been so busy we just haven't had the chance. We were going to last night but then went out to dinner with my parents for my mums birthday and we got home at 12 and fell asleep instantly. Oh well. We will bd tonight and keep fingers crossed. Also I woke up feeling very hot this morning so that might be to reason for the temp spike. If its low again tomorrow I will discard today's. I not and I have ovulated I will be happy to have ovulated but sad that I missed a chance. 

Caroline I agree with Lisa. Update ASAP lol :) xxx


----------



## cmwilson

Oh my God! I am in shock! :happydance: I'm off to get my bloodwork done. I'll be back later to check in! Thank you ladies for all your support. :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







photo-24.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 19


----------



## MommyDream

Congratulations Caroline!!!!!!! I knew it!!!


----------



## Diddums

Woop Woop. Congratulations Caroline!!!!!!!!!! So so happy for you. Let's keep the bfp's coming :)


----------



## seabean

Caroline!!!! Omg, this is amazing!!!!!!!! :) this group just keeps 'em coming lately!! YAY CAROLINE! you and your hubby must just be over the moon :hugs:


----------



## mrsc81

:happydance::happydance::happydance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::yipee:


CONGRATULATIONS!! I also knew this was it for you!!!:hugs:


:baby::baby::baby:​


----------



## mrsc81

Im an emotional wreck.. im having a cry for you caroline :hugs:


----------



## cmwilson

Thank you ladies! I'm anxiously waiting for my bloodwork to come back. I hope everything comes back ok. [-o&lt;

Thanks for the emotional support Louise. :hugs: Something for me to maybe look forward to?

A couple more pics...think I'm going test crazy? And the second was my "pee pal" this morning, she was very supportive. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







photo3.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 18









photo2.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 15


----------



## mrsc81

Ahh your kitty looks very interested to see whats going on!


----------



## cmwilson

She was very interested watching me bawling my eyes out. :haha: :sad2:


----------



## CupCakeFairy

Hey,

I haven't posted in here for a wee while for a number of reasons, but I have still been lurking. I really hope you don't mind me popping by and I really hope I don't upset anyone! 

I want to congratulate all of you who have recently got the elusive BFP. I've had my heart in my mouth a few times over the last few weeks for some of you and thought that I'd finally actually say something!

This thread was one of the first that I followed and it's just so nice that you have all stuck together :) 

Congratulations once again!!


----------



## cmwilson

Hi Cupcake! You are always welcome here! :hugs: I recognize you from Nat's journal. Congrats to you on your BFP! When did you find out? :happydance:


----------



## CupCakeFairy

Thank you!

Yeah, I'm more of a lurker/stalker than active poster - pretty much like me in RL actually! lol

I took a random one last Thursday to prepare for the lap and dye! :)

So chuffed for you though! Think you were my BFP icing on the BFP cake :) 

:wohoo:


----------



## raventtc

congrats Rachel and now Caroline!! OMG i am sooo excited for you both!! I am in tears about right now.... but totally happy ones :D :hugs: 

nothing going on for me or with me right now...i am totally thinking i should change my picture to my pets since its got some sort of luck on here with bfp!!


----------



## bnporter81

I'm thinking the same thing...I think I'll put my kitty on. I don't care if it's stupid...I need all the luck I can get!:dohh:

Caroline, congrats!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo:
Those are some beautiful DARK lines. I know your blood work will come back great and you have one sticky little bean there!

Katya, it does look like you've ovulated!:happydance:But I know it must be frustrating to feel like you didn't BD enough.:hugs:


----------



## cmwilson

Yay for kitty picture Bethany!! So cute! Bring on the good luck!

I just got my first hcg results and I'm definitely pregnant!! :happydance: My level was 255 which they said was good. :thumbup: I go in on Monday for another blood test. I hope it increases!!

I haven't told DH yet because he is at work and I'd rather tell him in person. :cloud9: This day is going to draggggg. I think we'll tell our parents and my sister and sister-in-law right away but I want to hold off on telling others to make sure I make it to twelve weeks (except for you ladies :hugs:). So :shhh::shhh::shhh: :winkwink:


----------



## seabean

Caroline, that's amazing! What great levels! I can't imagine waiting the whole day to tell hubby! He'll be so shocked and happy! :)

And now, for the interpretive dance production of "Caroline's BFP", as told by the gallery of smiles:

:oneofeach::flow::flow::flow::flow::serenade::flow::flow::flow::flow::wedding:

:drunk::pizza::friends:
:sex::spermy::witch:
:sex::spermy::witch:
:shy:
:help::nope:
:loopy::flow::loopy::flow::loopy::flow::loopy:
:dust::dust::dust:
:sex::spermy:
:coffee:
:coffee:
:coffee:
:loo:
:flow::flow::flow::flow::bfp::flow::flow::flow:
:cloud9::hugs::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## seabean

ok phew, back to work for me. i apparently have WAY too much time on my hands :haha:


----------



## cmwilson

Oh Dee that was so cute! Thank you for the illustrations, they pretty much nail the story! :thumbup:


----------



## mrsc81

I will be so happy when everyone in here has got there BFP! :hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

Caroline- OMG I knew it as well-CONGRATULATIONS!!! :happydance::dance::headspin::wohoo::loopy:

SOOOOOOOO excited for you! And those levels and lines are beautiful!

Bethany-I love the kitty pic, soooo cute...I hope it brings you luck :thumbup:

Katya-It does look like you o'ed. I know it would be disappointing if you didn't get to BD but it would be a good thing you o'ed. You will always have next cycle if this one doesnt work out :)

Raven-You should add an animal pic, it seems to be working :haha:

I am so excited with how many BFPs have been showing up in this thread, how amazing! It is only a matter of time before everyone has their BFP.

I got my 2nd bloodwork results and they went up a lot! First one which was 14 dpo was 206 and two days later on 16 dpo they quadrupled to 856 :shock: The nurse seemed very pleased with how much they went up. I had my blood drawn again this morning which will be 4 days after my last so I am curious to see what my levels might be at today! I feel a little tired off and on and boobs are getting more sore but other than that I feel just fine! :thumbup:


----------



## rmsh1

:happydance:

BIG congrats Caroline! So happy for you, this thread has had such a huge amount of luck lately, you are all going to join preggo land very soon.


----------



## rmsh1

Bethany, I hope your new avatar does the trick! Raven, time to get a pet avatar 

And Rachel, yay for high levels!


----------



## bnporter81

Rachel, YAY! for high levels!!:happydance:Sounds like everything is going great!:thumbup:

Caroline, OMG, you must be soooo excited to tell DH the news. I know he'll be on :cloud9: So happy for the two of you:hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

Caroline you and I are only 4 days apart, how cool!!


----------



## cmwilson

Bethany - I am DYING to tell DH! I can't wait for him to get home! Plus my parents and my sister knew I was testing today and want to know but I want to tell DH first! Ahhh! I hope they don't get impatient and call. :dohh:

Rachel - That is so cool we are only 4 days apart! My EDD is 5/12/13. I can't wait to share this journey with you! :hugs: Your beta numbers look great. I hope mine are as good as your next Monday! :thumbup:


----------



## Rachel789

I know how exciting!!! I am sure your numbers will be great :thumbup: Are you feeling any symptoms yet? I still barely feel pregnant, but I am sure soon enough I will be missing feeling this good :dohh:


----------



## cmwilson

Well there were things looking back now that I thought I was imagining...

Symptoms:

Early on I was having pain in my lower back, close to the left side. That went away after a few days.

About a few days in I started to have drainage down behind my nose into my throat and my throat was dry.

From 6 or so dpo to about 11 dpo I was feeling a lot of pressure in my lower abdomen like there was a line across my pelvic bone and downward pressure. I still feel it every now and then with some little twinges.

The last things have started since Saturday (13 dpo). I haven't been very hungry or I'm starving but sometimes when I eat it's hard to get it down like I'm nauseous but I don't really feel sick. :wacko: I noticed also on Saturday that my areaolas looked bigger. I really thought I was imagining it but I think they are bigger. :shrug: And the last two days the sides of my :holly: hurt.

Phew! Sorry for all the detail. :blush: Just excited. :flower:


----------



## NewMrs2011

Congratulations Caroline! Really happy for you getting your BFP :)


----------



## mrsc81

Rachel i still dont feel pregnant :haha:

When the sickness etc kicks in i would say it feels more like your ill than pregnant :haha:

I have been feeling really good since thursday/friday, nausea wise, im also able to eat a bigger variety of foods, still getting tired alot and bbs hurting.


----------



## rmsh1

Ohhh Caroline, I had that whole dry throat thing too, right the way through my TWW and beyond. I drank so much water. I just thought I was getting sick or was fighting something.


----------



## Rachel789

Louise-I am glad to hear you have been feeling better lately! I am really hoping I am one of the lucky ones that doesnt get sick. My tiredness comes in waves, sometimes I feel like I have a ton of energy then the next minute I feel exhausted.


----------



## rmsh1

I was only physically sick once, and after that, things improved a bit. I hope you girls are one of the lucky ones to avoid the MS


----------



## cmwilson

Bex I had seen you mention that and I tried not to get my hopes up. I was sitting in the bedroom waiting my 3 minutes for the test and I was scolding myself for "imagining" those symptoms so imagine my shock when I went back in to the bathroom and saw the test. :haha:

Louise and Bex - Are you starting to get a bump at all yet?

Katya - How selfish of me! I forgot to congratulate you on Oing! I know it's frustrating to not feel like you got enough BDing in but at least you probably O'd which is DEFINITELY progress! :thumbup:

Dee - I don't think I ever cheered for your O either so YAY!!! :happydance:

NewMrs - Thank you! I hope you get your BFP VERY soon! :hugs:

Oh I forgot to mention my other symptom...weird dreams! I was having the weirdest dreams and I had a whole bunch of celebrities in my dreams, one night it was Justin Bieber and Oprah, then Charlie Sheen, then Ray Romano. RANDOM!


----------



## rmsh1

I havent heard anyone else but you and me mention the dry throat thing! 

I dont think I have a bump yet, but I posted my first bump pics in my journal yesterday if you want to see them. I dont see anything yet, and I have actually lost weight, not put it on


----------



## mrsc81

I get bloated up and look round by the evening but when i wake up im pretty flat again. My waist has gone from 25.5 inches to 28 inches, i do look different in the tummy area but not a bump.. hope to get one soon!


----------



## mrsc81

I had the dry throat too :thumbup: sure i mentioned it in my tww symptom rundown :haha:


----------



## rmsh1

And sorry girls, I too meant to say to Katya, it is great that you did O, even if the BD schedule was not perfect. You still never know, those little :spermy: can last a while!

Dee, glad you have ovulated too and are in the TWW. Lots of :dust: and FX that this is your lucky cycle

Nat, where are you at?


----------



## rmsh1

mrsc81 said:


> I had the dry throat too :thumbup: sure i mentioned it in my tww symptom rundown :haha:

Sorry Louise, maybe I forgot :haha:


----------



## mrsc81

:haha:
just checked, i said 7 and 8dpo very thirsty


----------



## Rachel789

I started feeling thirsty after my BFP I didn't really notice it before.

Caroline-You have patience waiting 3 mins to look at your HPT. When I took my test I stared closely at it right away :haha:


----------



## cmwilson

Longest 3 minutes ever!:dohh:


----------



## Diddums

Aww thanks guys. Hopefully temp will be up again tomorrow. Will be happy I've O'd and hopefully we can time bd better next cycle :)

How exciting so many bfp!!! Lucky thread right here! 

Ps I'm also going to change my profile pic lol xxx


----------



## Lisa92881

cmwilson said:


> Oh my God! I am in shock! :happydance: I'm off to get my bloodwork done. I'll be back later to check in! Thank you ladies for all your support. :hugs:

OMG!!!!!!! AAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So so so so happy for you!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

So I spoke with the nurse today and she said the dr is going to start me on a progesterone supplement. My level on 14 dpo was 18.6. From everything I read some drs like to see it above 15 and some above 20 so mine may be borderline. I guess better safe than sorry. I think the supplement I am taking is different from you Caroline. Mine is called Cronine, and it is a gel that is inserted vaginally. The nurse said I will do it once a day and have to wear a panty liner every day. I read online that it can be kind of messy. Oh well if it ensures my little bean is ok I will have to deal with it. None of the pharmacies in my area have it so they had to order it, I won't be able to pick it up until tomorrow evening, I am anxious to get started on it, I hope my levels are ok and everything is ok in there!


----------



## cmwilson

Yeah the progesterone isn't super fun but if it keeps that little bean safe it will be worth it. :hugs: I guess you'll be getting familiar with your cervix now. :winkwink: I've heard of the Cronine, does it come with an applicator? I'm sure delaying by a day will be okay. How much are you taking? I've got to take 200mg, 4 times a day. :wacko:

I finally got to tell DH. :cloud9: I had this big plan to hide the digital behind my back and then show it to him but when I pulled it out from behind my back, my hands were shaking so bad he couldn't read it! :haha: He got the idea though. :cloud9: He's very happy and he's looking up healthy pregnancy foods and foods to avoid right now. :haha: My mom and dad and sister are very pleased as well. Everyone is excited! :happydance:


----------



## Rachel789

Awww thats so cool! How cute that he is looking up foods for you :)

The cronine strength is 8% and I believe it comes already in the applicator ready to go with 15 applicators per prescription and its once a day...The nurse suggested taking it in the morning so I may not even get to start it until Thursday morning. I guess I will call tomorrow and ask if I should just go ahead and start it Wednesday night instead.


----------



## Diddums

Aww Caroline. Glad everyone is very happy :) can't believe how lucky this thread has gotten. 

I got cross hairs on FF this morning. FF reckons I'm 3dpo. I'm still only 60% sure I ovulated. What do you ladies think? Guess I will find out in a week or so :)


----------



## mrsc81

Im no good with charts but i hope you did ovulate Katya :hugs:


----------



## raventtc

ok updated my picture...looks like i need to get another pet or something...blank space drives me crazy!!


----------



## Rachel789

Awww I love your fur babies Raven! Sooooo cute! I hope they bring you your BFP this cycle :)

Katya-I see you are still marking ewcm on your chart, if you are still having ewcm you may not have o'ed but it is tough to say. If you didn't O I hope you do very soon. I would just try to BD every other day so you are covered :thumbup:


----------



## MommyDream

Diddums said:


> Aww Caroline. Glad everyone is very happy :) can't believe how lucky this thread has gotten.
> 
> I got cross hairs on FF this morning. FF reckons I'm 3dpo. I'm still only 60% sure I ovulated. What do you ladies think? Guess I will find out in a week or so :)

Id wait for one more high temp to be sure... FF is a trickerster sometimes :)


----------



## seabean

Katya - FF has fooled me into thinking I've O'd before, so I agree maybe wait a few more days to see what the pattern looks like. Since it's just the 1 high temp it could go either way :shrug: the EWCM is a sign though that SOMETHING is happening, and hopefully it really is O! :hugs:

Raven - Last cycle it looks like you were around CD13, do you think you are you close to O? Hopefully this is your cycle!

To all you pregnant ladies - I'm so glad that you stick around even though you've already gotten your BFPs! :hugs: It's so encouraging! Hopefully we can all join you soon and make this a yelping babies group :haha:

My temps are kind of different from the past few cycles. It seems to take me 4-5 days to get high temps though, going off of previous cycles, so hopefully they will get up again there soon! I won't be taking my temp this weekend because we are going away for a wedding and staying with a bunch of my hubby's college friends in a big house. Should be a fun time, and 4 days of distraction from the TWW :happydance:


----------



## cmwilson

Katya - I agree with the others, it's a little hard to tell just yet, I'd see what tomorrow's temp brings and keep bding just in case. :thumbup:

Raven - I love your animals! I hope they bring you good luck! :hugs:

Dee - Your temps are still looking good! It's so great to have distraction during the TWW. I hope this is it for you!! :happydance:

Rachel - Yay appleseed!! :happydance:

Mommas-to-be - How do you keep yourself from worrying about things? Now that the main excitement of yesterday has calmed a bit, I find myself worrying a lot about the bean sticking and whatnot. How do you deal? :dohh:


----------



## rmsh1

Caroline there is no easy way to not worry unfortunately. I was so paranaid for the first few weeks, I had a lot of cm, and I would feel it and worry that I was bleeding and run to the toilet to check. All you can do is be as healthy as possible and try not to stress. Keep yourself occupied


----------



## MommyDream

Dee - I hope you have a nice break from temping and a great time away!

Caroline - Oh the worrying... I worry constantly. If its not about miscarriage, it's about fetal abnormalities or something going wrong with my pregnancy (my good friends SIL has a crazy condition that only affects 1% of pregnant women and as a result she has to be on bed rest and is having a c-section). Everyone is different with how they deal with worries... I find distraction works some days, but also, I do like to be educated on issues and my options, so I can recognize things if they were to happen and hopefully minimize issues.... I think having the BnB support network helps too! We have each other to bounce ideas off of! :hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

Dee-Hopefully the difference in your chart is a good sign! :thumbup:

I would never leave this thread and I hope no one minds us pregnant ladies sticking around. I feel so comfortable here and really don't want to start a new thread with new people! In the near future I know we will be the yelping babies :haha:

Nat-I hope you are doing well :hugs: Hows the Femara coming along?

Caroline-It is hard not to worry. One minute I feel positive that everything will be fine and the next I am worrying. I think especially after how long we all have been TTC and what we have been through the thought of something going wrong is just so scary. All you can do is try your best to relax and not stress because stressing never helps anything!

I got a call back from my dr's office today in regards to my 3rd beta. It was over 6,000 :happydance: So on 14 dpo it started out at 206 and less than a week later it is already 6,000. On average it has been just about tripling every 2 days. I picked up and did my first progesterone supplement today. I feel better now that I am on it. I asked the nurse if my progesterone level was something I should be concerned with and she said no, the dr just likes to see it above 20 so it seems mine was just under that and he wants to be safe which I am ok with, one less thing to worry about now :) My first scan is scheduled for Thursday the 13th in the morning, I will be just over 6 weeks by then!


----------



## seabean

Rachel - with those HCG levels....dare I say it...TWINS?!?! :twingirls:


----------



## Rachel789

Someone else said that too and I read about it and while it is possible it means that it could also just mean one. Now I would like just one in there but if there are two I will take what I am blessed with of course! I had an ultrasound the day after I o'ed and the dr only saw one corpus luteum on the left side. If I had a chance at fraternal twins wouldn't there be two corpus luteums? I guess there is always a chance of identical.


----------



## NewMrs2011

I know I don't post here much but I think it's lovely you pregnant ladies are sticking around! I don't know why (considering nothings changed with me!) but I've been feeling really upbeat and positive today about ttc, and I think it's just after seeing Caroline's wonderful news yesterday. Seeing so many BFPs in here really does give you a bit of hope.

Sorry if the above doesn't make sense, I know what I'm trying to say but don't know if I've worded it right :dohh: it's late and I'm tired :wacko:


----------



## cmwilson

Thanks for the support ladies. :hugs: What Rachel said is right, we've worked so hard to get to this point, it's so worrying that something will go wrong but I'll try to stay positive and keep busy. :thumbup:

WOW Rachel! Those numbers sound GREAT! :happydance: I can't wait to hear what my numbers are on Monday! I'm glad you were able to get the progesterone started and I'm sure everything will be just perfect now. :thumbup:

NewMrs - I'm so glad you are feeling optimistic! :hugs: It seemed like it was just never going to happen for me but now that it has happened I know that anything is possible and I KNOW your time and the other ladies on this thread's time will be coming soon! :hugs: :thumbup:


----------



## Lisa92881

Caroline - I don't really have any words of wisdom for you, I think it's totally natural to worry. I had my worried moments (and didn't tell work until the "safe" point of 12 weeks, and didn't do the big FB announcement until 16 weeks), but at the same time I felt very calm and peaceful about the pregnancy, like everything was going to be ok. I can't really explain it. But I hope you sort of feel the same. :hugs:


----------



## luvu12dtown

Hi ladies. I have been all over the internet looking for support groups for long cycles and ttc. My cycles are around 44 days long and I was taking vitex to help regulate me but it made my cycles 20 days long so i stopped taking them! Ive been ttc for about 4 months now. This is my second cycle off of vitex. My last cycle was 25 days long and now here we go again with the long cycles :growlmad: But i have read some posts in here and it makes me very happy to see so many BFP's!!!! I am so nervous there is something wrong with me. Thinking about buying clearblue fertility monitor and EPO. Im currently on CD 39.. and BFN soo hopefully the witch comes soon so i can start my next cycle.


----------



## Lisa92881

luvu12dtown said:


> Hi ladies. I have been all over the internet looking for support groups for long cycles and ttc. My cycles are around 44 days long and I was taking vitex to help regulate me but it made my cycles 20 days long so i stopped taking them! Ive been ttc for about 4 months now. This is my second cycle off of vitex. My last cycle was 25 days long and now here we go again with the long cycles :growlmad: But i have read some posts in here and it makes me very happy to see so many BFP's!!!! I am so nervous there is something wrong with me. Thinking about buying clearblue fertility monitor and EPO. Im currently on CD 39.. and BFN soo hopefully the witch comes soon so i can start my next cycle.

Welcome! Don't shoot me for saying this - but 44 days isn't *that* long (I know it feels like forever!!) and the plus side is that if they are consistently 44 days you are probably ovulating around the same time each cycle. I would guess day 30 or so. I think the clear blue fertility monitor can't be used if you have longer cycles, though I'm not sure what the cut off is - someone else can probably help with that. I would suggest trying an ovulation predictor kit (opk) to try to nail down when you're ovulating, before spending all the money on a cbfm. :) But that's just my 2 cents. There are lots of amazing girls on here who I'm sure can give lots more advice. Good luck!! :hugs:


----------



## seabean

luvu12 - Welcome! I second what Lisa has said. You can buy cheap ovulation strips online at sites like amazon.com. I like the wondfo's. They have worked for me so far! Also, taking your BBT is a cheap way to monitor the longer cycles. I spent a ton of money on pregnancy tests in the past, simply because I was going on 40, 50, 60, 80 days in my cycle, and didn't even know whether I had ovulated or not! Taking your BBT is a pretty accurate way of knowing whether you have ovulated yet or not. 

I finally have a higher temp :happydance:, although I slept horribly last night. My husband and I were both wide awake at 4am, no idea why! So we watched the news and eventually passed back out. It was so strange. :dohh:

Caroline - I'm sure your blood work will come back fantastic!

Rachel - Yeah I'm not sure if there is a correlation between twins and HCG. You could just be a fast riser :thumbup: I guess we shall see :oneofeach:

Natalie - We miss you! :hugs:


----------



## seabean

NewMrs2011 said:


> I know I don't post here much but I think it's lovely you pregnant ladies are sticking around! I don't know why (considering nothings changed with me!) but I've been feeling really upbeat and positive today about ttc, and I think it's just after seeing Caroline's wonderful news yesterday. Seeing so many BFPs in here really does give you a bit of hope.
> 
> Sorry if the above doesn't make sense, I know what I'm trying to say but don't know if I've worded it right :dohh: it's late and I'm tired :wacko:

Glad you are feeling more positive :flower: I agree, these BFPs are giving me a lot of hope too! :happydance:


----------



## raventtc

luvu12dtown said:


> Hi ladies. I have been all over the internet looking for support groups for long cycles and ttc. My cycles are around 44 days long and I was taking vitex to help regulate me but it made my cycles 20 days long so i stopped taking them! Ive been ttc for about 4 months now. This is my second cycle off of vitex. My last cycle was 25 days long and now here we go again with the long cycles :growlmad: But i have read some posts in here and it makes me very happy to see so many BFP's!!!! I am so nervous there is something wrong with me. Thinking about buying clearblue fertility monitor and EPO. Im currently on CD 39.. and BFN soo hopefully the witch comes soon so i can start my next cycle.

Welcome:wave: I have never used Vitex but did have some long cycles 70+ days and lots of irregular ones too...if you have long cycles I would stay away from clearblue monitors since it does start new cycles before you will be done one if its long...try opk's that is what i use they are hard at first to read but when you see a + you will know it and so much cheaper!!


----------



## raventtc

Morning all!

so i changed up my picture...haha! I added our bird we raised to it, so now its 3 cats Kit,Winston,Delilah and our dogs Scrappy and Mason. We found a bird that must have fallen out of a nest on a sidewalk during an early morning run...but we didnt see a nest anywhere and this poor thing looked bad, so animal lover i am told hubby to pick it up and we took it home and raised it...its was a robin and we loved that bird, we did let it fly away after it grew and learned to find food and it would come visit us every night but over time he/she came back less and less it was soo sad but happpy at the same time...so hope this little guy brings us some luck now!! 

nothing new going on for me right now...getting a headache i think so maybe that is my sign its coming soon. hope so.


----------



## Rachel789

newmrs-I am happy to hear you are feeling better about TTC! We would love it if you stuck around :)

luvu-I agree with what the others said. I would try opks and skip the fertility monitor because your cycles are too long for it. 

Dee-Yay for a higher temp! your chart is looking good and I will be stalking it in the days to come, I really hope this is it for you!!

Raven-What a cool story about saving that bird. That sounds like something I would do. I hope O is around the corner for you :)


----------



## mrsc81

Ive got my 12wk scan tomorrow girls :happydance: Hope everything is well with bubs! Been listening with the doppler every day, will post pic in the afternoon :thumbup:


----------



## Rachel789

How exciting, can't wait to see the scan pic!! :happydance:

Louise-When did you first hear the heartbeat on the doppler? Is it hard to find?


----------



## mrsc81

9 weeks exactly, and i couldnt find it on first attempt, but tried again about an hour later and found it quite easily. It was low down and slightly to the right, but it has since moved and i was finding it in the centre for a week or so but past 2 days its now slightly to the left, i can usually find it within 30 seconds now. 
Theres some good youtube videos on how to find and the sound to look for.


----------



## CupCakeFairy

mrsc81 said:


> Ive got my 12wk scan tomorrow girls :happydance: Hope everything is well with bubs! Been listening with the doppler every day, will post pic in the afternoon :thumbup:

Hey! Good luck!

I'm thinking about getting a doppller as the midwife at the booking appointment has muddled my dates and I'm sure I'll be diddled out a scan :haha: so was wondering where you got your and why you chose that one (also, if it was cheap :rofl:)



Rachel789 said:


> How exciting, can't wait to see the scan pic!! :happydance:
> 
> Louise-When did you first hear the heartbeat on the doppler? Is it hard to find?

Rachel, couldn't help but notice your only one day ahead of me and you were also diagnosed PCOS in August! Hope you don't mind me saying, but yay! I was diagnosed with PCOS (and suspected blocked tubes) at my HSG on the 6th of August an then 10 days later I ovulated :happydance: and 14 days after that I got the first ever BFP!



I'm just happy to see another PCOS defier!


----------



## mrsc81

I got the sonoline b as it seemed the most popular and also most people picked up hb really early, for some at 8 wks! Got mine off ebay was £42.50 brand new, i get fed up with bidding on ebay lately as everything goes at a 'buy it now' price or more, even for 2nd hand items!


----------



## cmwilson

luvu12 - Hi! Welcome! I agree with the others that OPKs would be a great thing to try. I also agree with Dee (seabean) that you should try to chart your temperature every morning. It helps you to determine whether you O'd or not and you're not wasting those HPTs! I hope you stick around! This is a really great group.

Dee - Hooray for the higher temp! You know, having trouble sleeping can be a symptom. :winkwink: Just sayin. I really want this for you!

Raven - That's such a sweet story about the bird! I teared up at the end! Hormones I guess! :cry: One of my cats is named Kit! The white one in my picture.

Louise - YAY for scan! :happydance: That must be so exciting! I can't wait to see the pics! Will you start telling the general population after the scan?

Cupcake - I'm only a little bit behind you and Rachel and I have PCO too! TAKE THAT PCOS! :growlmad: :haha:

Nothing new here, feeling good. :flower:


----------



## mrsc81

I'll be facebooking it tomorrow :haha:
One way to let everyone know!


----------



## CupCakeFairy

cmwilson said:


> Cupcake - I'm only a little bit behind you and Rachel and I have PCO too! *TAKE THAT PCOS! *:growlmad: :haha:
> 
> Nothing new here, feeling good. :flower:

:rofl: Damn Right! And I love that you are feeling good!

I did post in this thread a while ago and then I quit bnb for a while and when I came back you were all so friendly and I just missed so much to just jump back in (and I'm an introvert, which makes even Forum 'socialising' difficult) and I never wanted to seem nosey but with all the high temps and ovulating and BFPs I thought 'what the heck!?' :shrug::haha:

Yay! there's a wee group of us :happydance:

Hope everyone's alright :)


----------



## MommyDream

*raises hand* another PCO here.... :) Cupcake-I want to bake some cupcakes now!

Good luck tomorrow Louise!


----------



## CupCakeFairy

Hey MommyDream! I don't even know why he said PCOS :shrug: They only symptom I have are irregular/anovulatory cycles and loadsa cysts on me ovaries!

Lets just prove 'em all wrong! :haha:


----------



## Rachel789

cupcake-I always love hearing about other people having success after PCOS! Congrats!! I don't really have many symptoms of it either. I just have the irregular cycles and the "text book string of pearls" as my dr says.

The cycle I got my BFP I had the saline sono and all was clear with that. I went to visit with my RE to go over results from bloodwork and he wanted to do another scan to see my ovaries, it suprised me when he said he saw a corpus luteum and that I had ovulated recently. It was my first cycle off clomid after being on it for 3 months so I figured my cycle would go back to crazy long 50+ days and instead I o'ed on CD 18. My dr. said the clomid may have still been in my system a bit. I was going to get the HSG the following cycle and then the following I was going to be put on Femara and have an IUI but I never made it that far because I got my BFP :happydance:


----------



## CupCakeFairy

Rachel789 said:


> cupcake-I always love hearing about other people having success after PCOS! Congrats!! I don't really have many symptoms of it either. I just have the irregular cycles and the "text book string of pearls" as my dr says.
> 
> The cycle I got my BFP I had the saline sono and all was clear with that. I went to visit with my RE to go over results from bloodwork and he wanted to do another scan to see my ovaries, it suprised me when he said he saw a corpus luteum and that I had ovulated recently. It was my first cycle off clomid after being on it for 3 months so I figured my cycle would go back to crazy long 50+ days and instead I o'ed on CD 18. My dr. said the clomid may have still been in my system a bit. I was going to get the HSG the following cycle and then the following I was going to be put on Femara and have an IUI but I never made it that far because I got my BFP :happydance:

Amazing! :wohoo: SO thrilled for you! Glad you missed the HSG.

I had mine on the 6th of August and had 2 blocked tubes. Was due to have a lap and dye on the 10th! lol

Seems like another symptom of the PCO/PCOS is sneaky BFPs! :rofl:


----------



## Rachel789

Were they able to unblock them during the HSG? I would assume they had to if you got pregnant, right?

I heard if your tubes are blocked it is painful, did it hurt?

Yes very sneaky BFPs :haha:

DH and I were so releived because my insurance doesnt cover infertility so we were about to spend a ton of money on treatments, what great timing!


----------



## CupCakeFairy

Rachel789 said:


> Were they able to unblock them during the HSG? I would assume they had to if you got pregnant, right?
> 
> I heard if your tubes are blocked it is painful, did it hurt?
> 
> Yes very sneaky BFPs :haha:
> 
> DH and I were so releived because my insurance doesnt cover infertility so we were about to spend a ton of money on treatments, what great timing!

They do say that blocked tubes are more painful. The consultant said that the uterus sometimes reacts to the dye by contracting and from the way my tubes were blocked, that's what he thought, hence the lap and dye! Regarding the pain: I don't know how I coped. Really... My pain threshold is crap to start with but then he couldn't get the pressure for the first catheter and needed to use a smaller one. It was really sore, if I never had to leave that room and see hundreds of other people, I would have just cried and cried! Really glad you didn't need one, both for your cervix and finances :hugs: 

I felt pain in the 24 hours following the HSG which colud have been my tubes unblocking from the trauma lol But they may never have been blocked in the first place?! 

So maybes it helped and maybes it didn't! :haha:

ETA I think, from reading that, I may still be traumatised from the experience! :rofl:


----------



## Rachel789

I have heard some horror stories about the HSG, I was pretty scared about having it. I have heard some people find it really painful and some not at all. When I had the saline sono they used a catheter and I was worried about that but I didn't even feel them put it in. I had some bad cramps for a few seconds but that was it, it wasnt too bad.

I guess you will never know if it helped or not. But all that matters in the end is you got your BFP :happydance:


----------



## cmwilson

Oh Cupcake, I'm so sorry your HSG experience was so traumatic. :hugs: At least you don't have to do it again!

I had my HSG back in April and it wasn't bad at all. I guess when there are blockages it is more painful. Something obviously worked for you though so that's all that matters! :thumbup:

Side note: Nat, where are you? I miss you!


----------



## mrsc81

First time i was measured she said 11wks 6 days but then decided on 11wks 5 days, i had the downs test, fluid was 0.9 and i had a blood test. 20 week scan booked for 5th November :happydance:

https://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh163/klassykitty81/scan3.jpg


----------



## rmsh1

Lovely scan pic! Hope mine is as nice :)


----------



## Rachel789

Aww Louise thats amazing!! What a great scan pic :)

I wish I could stop worrying but I guess that is normal this early on. I just really want to get to the day of my scan and see a heartbeat so I can be reassured. My breasts were finally sore for a few days but yesterday they were much less sore and today they aren't really sore at all and I feel perfectly fine, zero symptoms. It worries me that the few symptoms I had are gone :( I just hope everything is ok in there!


----------



## mrsc81

symptoms come and go :hugs:


----------



## NewMrs2011

Beautiful pic mrsc!


----------



## cmwilson

Oh Louise! What a beautiful picture! :cloud9: I'm so glad everything looks good!

Rachel - Try not to worry too much. :hugs: My boobs don't really hurt either. :shrug: I've just been taking the Internet cheapie HPTs to reassure me and they are getting darker. Maybe you should try that, it has made me feel better. Plus with an HCG of 6,000 I'm sure everything is great with your little bean! :hugs:


----------



## CupCakeFairy

Aw, Lovely pic MrsC!! How did your announcement go?

cmwilson - I've done a few ic's to reassure myself/make sure I wasn't dreaming. I'm doing my last clearblue digi one on monday. i was due in for my lap and dye so its my two fingers to the whole thing! :)


----------



## mrsc81

Yes i posted pic on facebook, to let cousins, friends etc know, had lots of congratulations msgs, several people were surprised and made comments like "they never thought they would see the day and are really happy for us" guess because we have been together for 14.5yrs, they probably thought we werent having kids :haha:


----------



## mrsc81

So you did ovulate Katya?? You and Dee are in cycle sync!
Bethany & Raven how are things with you??


----------



## Diddums

mrsc81 said:


> So you did ovulate Katya?? You and Dee are in cycle sync!
> Bethany & Raven how are things with you??

Hey don't think so yet. I don't think I had proper ewcm. It was more creamy and slightly stretchy. Last night I noticed really stretch almost clear cm soni classed that as ewcm so will take an opk today and see what it looks like. Hopefully I will O soon. At least we will be able to get enough BDing in of that's the case :)

How you feeling?


----------



## mrsc81

You and Dee arent in cycle sync then, I dont know how to read charts :haha: Hope you do ovulate soon :thumbup:

Im feeling good thanks :hugs:


----------



## bnporter81

Hi everyone:flower:

Louise, that's such a precious pic, I love it! You must have been on :cloud9: afterwards:happydance: AFM, nothing new really. I've been drinking red clover tea as I heard that can help. I also ordered some Maca yesterday because I read that helps a lot with balancing hormones and fertility issues. It's all natural, so I don't know if it will help, but I don't think it can hurt either:wacko:

Hope everyone has a great day!:hugs:


----------



## cmwilson

Katya - I hope that means O is around the corner! :thumbup:

Bethany - I've heard good things about Maca. Maybe that will do the trick! :hugs:

Been feeling nauseous the past three mornings. :sick: I thought I had a couple more weeks before that kicked in but I'll take it if the little bean sticks around. :thumbup:


----------



## raventtc

not much going on with me..i thought i was going to o the same this month got the usual headache and ewcm but temps aren't showing o sooo let the wait begin i guess. Hopeing its just around the corner we got lots of bd in since i was sure i was going to o...oh well it was fun anyway..lol


----------



## seabean

Louise, love the scan picture!!! So sweet. Thanks for posting :)

Bethany, I hope your supplements do the trick, but if not, do you think you would try your cream again? It seemed to do the trick before. :hugs:

Pregnant ladies! I hope you get past the first timester safely without worrying too much. I imagine it would be stresful, but so exciting too!! :hugs:

Katya, would have been fun to have you in the tww with me, any more o symptoms? Your temps are looking good and stable!

I had an awesome long weekend on Nantucket Island with my husband and all his college buddies for a wedding. It was so funny watching them be crazy. Gorgeous beaches too! You American ladies should check it out if you ever have the chance!

My temp this AM was kinda low. I had bad cramps last night too. Not really like AF though, so I don't rreally know what to think. It is only 10 dpo, so a little early for me to feel AF coming. But the low temp has me feeling out. :(


----------



## mrsc81

Could be implantation dip/cramps, dont be feeling out yet! You just never know :hugs:


----------



## cmwilson

Dee my temp dropped at 10 dpo so you never know! :thumbup:


----------



## rmsh1

I had my scan today ladies, everything looks fine, phew!
 



Attached Files:







12wks scan100912a.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 13


----------



## seabean

Thanks girls, I'm trying to stay optimistic here! These cramps are back again this AM, and they are totally different from my normal AF cramps. It's like the front of my uterus is being squeezed or something :shy: Not super painful, but definitely there. :shrug: I hope this means :af: !

Raven, you had a nice temp dip and with all your symptoms, it's still possible that you did O. If you get a nice rise tomorrow then I say you are definitely in the running!


----------



## rmsh1

Dee, I think your chart looks great! Not much of a drop at all, and the cramps could be a promising thing!

Caroline, sorry you have started to feel sick already, it is not very pleasant. I am still nauseas now

Come on Katya and Rven's bodies, time to ovulate already!


----------



## seabean

rmsh1 said:


> I had my scan today ladies, everything looks fine, phew!

LOVE IT!!! Your placenta looks like a heart around the little bubba :)


----------



## rmsh1

Can anyone else see the stupid smiley face that I can see in my scan pic? Makes me giggle. I can see two eyes, a nose and a smiling mouth


----------



## seabean

rmsh1 said:


> Can anyone else see the stupid smiley face that I can see in my scan pic? Makes me giggle. I can see two eyes, a nose and a smiling mouth

Haha, you mean like the big white lips and black eyes?!?! I see it! It's hilarious and SUPER cute!


----------



## rmsh1

seabean said:


> rmsh1 said:
> 
> 
> Can anyone else see the stupid smiley face that I can see in my scan pic? Makes me giggle. I can see two eyes, a nose and a smiling mouth
> 
> Haha, you mean like the big white lips and black eyes?!?! I see it! It's hilarious and SUPER cute!Click to expand...

Yes that is what I see!!! :rofl:


----------



## Rachel789

Bex-I see the smiley face :haha: Awesome scan pic I am so glad to hear all it well!

Raven/Katya-I hope you both O soon :thumbup:

Dee-The odd cramping sounds like a great sign. Your temp is not down much and an individual temp doesnt mean much anyway. When will you test?

Bethany-I hope the new supplements do the trick for you :hugs:

I am doing ok, just starting to feel a little nausea the past couple days off and on and I don't have much of an appetite which sucks. I will deal with what I have to though, it will all be worth it!


----------



## rmsh1

Rachel I have only just got my appetite back now, but still got a lot of nausea. I have lost around 5kg, but that is normal, and will come back. No matter what you eat, baby takes whatever it wants from your body stores anyway :)


----------



## Rachel789

I was trying so hard to eat really healthy and now that I have no appetite healthy food doesnt sound good :nope: I just want to make sure I get enough nutrients. Does that become more important in the 2nd tri?


----------



## rmsh1

No not more important, just easier! I found I was able to stomach fruit, even if I didn't really feel like it, and raw carrots! It was food with an odour that put me off the most. Right now you just have to eat whatever you can, andyour body has stores that your baby is just going to help itself to anyway :haha: Take a good pre natal


----------



## CupCakeFairy

rmsh1 said:


> I had my scan today ladies, everything looks fine, phew!

:happydance:


rmsh1 said:


> Can anyone else see the stupid smiley face that I can see in my scan pic? Makes me giggle. I can see two eyes, a nose and a smiling mouth

I see the face! Brilliant!!

Hope everyone's ok :flower:


----------



## MommyDream

rmsh1 said:


> Can anyone else see the stupid smiley face that I can see in my scan pic? Makes me giggle. I can see two eyes, a nose and a smiling mouth

Happy baby! :haha:


----------



## cmwilson

Awww Bex, beautiful scan! :cloud9: 

Rachel - I have been sick feeling too but for me it is only in the morning. I've been snacking on crackers and water before I get out of bed and I lay for about 10 - 15 minutes then most of the time I feel better. I'm just not hungry but I make myself eat anyway. It's not easy but I've been getting by. I wouldn't worry too much about the nutrients, our bodies have ways for making up for what we don't get in the first trimester. I read that in What to Expect When You're Expecting. :thumbup:

I had my second beta done today and it was 2,240 which means my HCG is doubling every 45 hours so a little above normal. :happydance: I have my first prenatal appointment on Thursday! No scan but I'm just excited to hear what my doctor has to say! :flower:


----------



## seabean

Caroline - SO HAPPY that your HCG came back so great!!! Must be such a relief :hugs:


----------



## cmwilson

Dee - You have no idea! I have been pacing, waiting for them to call. Phew! :thumbup:


----------



## mrsc81

Thats great Caroline!!


----------



## seabean

I got excited with all these crazy cramps I've had the past 2 days and tested this AM. 
:BFN: 

I totally shouldn't have jumped the gun and just waited instead. Oh well. My temp was on the low side again this AM, but I am wondering if its the fact that its all of a sudden in the 40s over night and we still sleep with the fan on. :shrug: AF should be here on Sat unless it was too early to test and I am still in the running...fingers crossed!


----------



## raventtc

temp drop for me this am too, i guess i am in the waiting game and that is one i don't like at all...damn my body for letting me have some short "normal" cycles and then switch it up. It is cooler here too, and we slept with the window kinda open so this am i didn't want to move cause it was soooo cold...temp in our room said 67 told the hubby no more sleeping like that for us! 

love the smiling baby scan picture i can totally see it!!


----------



## seabean

Raven - each month I fear that my body will suddenly stop ovulating and give me another long cycle too. You're only CD16 though, so don't worry yet!


I bet if I had a pic of my dog up instead of Barbie I would have gotten that BFP this morning, dangit! :haha:


----------



## raventtc

yeah i know i am not getting down really just thinking it should hurry up...lol


----------



## seabean

Where is everyone? Bethany and Natalie, I hope you two are doing ok! We miss you!

Well I did what you are not supposed to do and looked at my dried hpt when I got home last night. :( there was a super faint pink line, and it got my hopes up for a minute. My husband didn't see it though, so I think this tww has officially driven me bonkers!


----------



## Rachel789

Dee-Can you take a pic of the HPT and post it? I see your temp went up today, that could be a good sign. I hope that was a real positive!!

Raven-I hope O comes soon for you :hugs:

I agree Bethany and Nat come back!! Nat I want to know how the femara is working out for you :)

I have my scan tomorrow morning I am so nervous, I really hope everything is progressing as it should. I have been nauseaus off and on during the day monday and tuesday and then last night I was feeling better and laying in bed when out of nowhere I had to run to the bathroom and I threw up for the first time. So far today I am feeling ok but still don't have much of an appetite. I hope I don't have to throw up anymore, I hate that feeling.

I hope everyone else is doing ok!


----------



## cmwilson

Dee - I think the temp rise is looking good! I can't wait till you test again! :happydance:

Bethany, Katya, Nat - What's going on with you? I miss you!

Raven - I see you had a drop and an increase in temp! I hope that means you O'd!!

Rachel - Happy 6 Weeks!! I can't wait to hear how your scan goes! :happydance: I think the nausea is a good sign that things are going well with your little one. Throwing up sucks but at least you can take comfort that it is a good sign for your bean! Good luck tomorrow!! :hugs:

How are my other pregnant ladies doing? :cloud9:


----------



## Rachel789

How are you feeling Caroline?


----------



## cmwilson

I've been feeling good! I have some nausea on and off but not to the point of throwing up. My boobs are getting more sore on the sides. My main issue has been fatigue. I have moments where I'm just exhausted even though I haven't done anything. I didn't have to work yesterday and I slept until 11am and then took a two hour nap at 2:30! :sleep: I still don't feel pregnant so that's a bit worrying but I'm sure everything is fine. :dohh: Looking forward to my appointment tomorrow. I wish I was getting a scan but maybe next week. :shrug:


----------



## Rachel789

Be happy you haven't thrown up yet, I hope I don't ever again. a week or so ago my boobs got pretty sore but since they they have been BARELY sore, I have to really poke at them to feel anything. But the nausea is reminding me things are still happening in there at least. I don't think any of us will feel really pregnant until we have a bump starting to show.


----------



## mrsc81

Dee - cant wait for you to test again!

All good here :flower: just feel sooo lazy :sleep:
My thyroid meds have been increased again, so far ive gone from 150mg - 200mg since being pregnant. I feel like i have so many appts and tests! Midwife next week 19th, consultant 5th october, repeat blood test for thyroid needed in 4-6 wks, 20wk scan 5th november.. thats just what ive got lined up for now :haha:
Caroline i still dont feel pregnant, like rachel said i think you do when you start rapidly expanding :haha:


----------



## Mrs.stefka

WOW! I leave for awhile, come back, and so many of you are pregnant. I guess I should have stayed on here to gather my thoughts rather than take a hiatus. This thread must be the key to getting preggo!!


----------



## seabean

I will try to post a pic of the dried hpt strip, but I've read online all over that evap lines can even be pink, so I have zero hope right now. I am still having pretty intense cramps for the past few days now, that's probably the only thing out of the ordinary. Other than that, my boobs hurt and are fuller - but that's typical between Ovulation and AF for me.

Rachel and Caroline - I hope the nausea subsides soon!

Mrs S - Glad to have you back! How have you been!


----------



## Mrs.stefka

seabean said:


> I will try to post a pic of the dried hpt strip, but I've read online all over that evap lines can even be pink, so I have zero hope right now. I am still having pretty intense cramps for the past few days now, that's probably the only thing out of the ordinary. Other than that, my boobs hurt and are fuller - but that's typical between Ovulation and AF for me.
> 
> Rachel and Caroline - I hope the nausea subsides soon!
> 
> Mrs S - Glad to have you back! How have you been!

I'm great! 5dpo now...crampy off and on, too! Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## seabean

Tested last night with a FRER and....:bfn: 

13DPO today, so I'm not sure why my temp is going up b/c I'm positive that AF is on her way soon. Last cycle she hit me on 16DPO, so by this Sunday :cry:


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Don't give up hope until she shows, Seabean!


----------



## cmwilson

Dee - Maybe because you have a long LP you wouldn't get a positive test yet. Your chart looks so different from your last chart. I'm still going to keep my fingers crossed for you. :hugs:

Katya, Bethany, Raven - What's new with you?

Rachel - Good Luck Today!! :happydance: I can't wait to hear how your appointment went! 

My appointment went well. :flower: My doctor just went over the do's and don'ts and gave me an exam. She said my cervix and ovaries look good. :thumbup: I have my first scan on the 26th!! :happydance: I'll be 7 weeks 3 days by then so hopefully we'll be able to hear a heart beat! The next two weeks are going to dragggggg.


----------



## seabean

There is a little ounce of hope left, we shall see :nope:

Caroline - glad your appointment went well. Hearing the heart beat will be so awesome!

Rachel - good luck!!! :flower:

Mrs. S - how were your cycles while you were gone? What CD did you O on this time around? Can't wait for you to test! :happydance:


----------



## raventtc

going good for me i guess, i have been sooo busy that i haven't been thinking about everything - which is a good thing!! Has anyone read "Tales from the crib" its free on amazon today and I got it....it sounded like a ttc book but with some marraige twists. I'll let you know how I like it. Getting the free books on Amazon is my new thing, i have read some really great ones lately (older girls have practice monday thru friday) so i get lots of reading in. and its takes away from driving myself crazy with ttc.


----------



## Rachel789

Raven I see your temp is going up, do you think you o'ed?

Dee-Your chart looks so good, I am holding out hope for you that a late BFP is on it's way for you. It definitely happens :)

Caroline-Glad to hear your appt went well. I hope the next couple weeks fly by for you!

Mrs Stefka-It's good to have you back!

Lil-Where have you been? don't leave us!! I hope you are doing well :)

My appt went great today! The baby is measuring perfectly and we were able to see the heartbeat, it was amazing :cloud9: I have my next appt the first week of October so I will be just over 9 weeks then. Can't wait for that one! I attached the scan pic even though it doesn't look like much yet :)

https://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/Rachel7899/Ultrasounds/img053.jpg


----------



## Rachel789

I have a question for you ladies...The dr based the EDD by my LMP and said the baby was measuring about 6+3 or 6+4. I have my ticker set based on my actual O day. Do you think I should change it to what the dr. said? I always thought O day was most accurate?


----------



## cmwilson

Rachel - Great news!! I'm so glad your appointment went so well and you got to see the heartbeat and your little one. :cloud9:

My doc calculated my EDD using my O date but maybe you'll want to go with what your doc says. :shrug:


----------



## rmsh1

Rachel789 said:


> I have a question for you ladies...The dr based the EDD by my LMP and said the baby was measuring about 6+3 or 6+4. I have my ticker set based on my actual O day. Do you think I should change it to what the dr. said? I always thought O day was most accurate?

I wouldn't worry too much about it at this stage Rachel. At my first scan, they dated me as 6 +3 while I thought I was 6 + 5. At my 12 week scan, I believed I was 12+2, they dated me as 12+3 :) It is not precise. I am going by my ovulation date. The sonographer told me that so long as the dates were within a week of expected, they don't change them, so would stick with the date I told them


----------



## seabean

Rachel - it really looks like a bean!


----------



## mrsc81

Great news Rachel!


----------



## NewMrs2011

Glad to see everyone is doing so well in this thread! :thumbup:

I had an appointment with another different doctor today and it actually went quite well! She was really nice and couldn't believe that every doctor I've seen in the past put my problems down entirely to my weight. She thinks my problems may be thyroid related as my blood results again showed I have an underactive thyroid. 

She prescribed me norethisterone tablets which I've to take 3 times a day for 10 days (this is going to be a task and a half considering my problem swallowing medicine :dohh:) and I've to go back in a fortnight for an internal examination. Not really looking forward to that but I'm really happy I've found a doctor who's finally taking me seriously :)


----------



## NewMrs2011

Seabean, your chart is looking great! Good luck :dust:


----------



## Diddums

Seanbean good luck with testing!

Sorry I've been MIA ladies. Will catch up with the posts. 

Nothing to report with me. No O and haven't had ewcm yet. Don't think I will O in my own for now. Good news is I've lost 18lbs so far. Only another 32 to lost before febuary. Still cycling 5-6 times a week for at least an hour so that's going well xxx


----------



## Rachel789

newmrs-That is such great news that you got a dr that is helping you out finally :happydance: Keep us posted on how it all works out.

Katya-Sorry it looks like you haven't o'ed. I still hope your body figures it out and you end up o'ing. Congrats on the weight loss so far, that's great!!


----------



## NewMrs2011

Good morning!

Slightly concerned by my low temperature again this morning. What's wrong with me!?


----------



## raventtc

rachel - lovely picture! and yes i think i did o..so now the waiting beginings all over again..lol

newmrs - glad to hear you have found a doctor who listens and is helpful --

katya great to hear you weight loss is going soo good! keep up the biking and you will pass your goal weight 

dee - how r u? have you tested again? 

welp nothing new for me, i guess its just the way it is this month. i wish i was glad that today is friday but we are soo busy that we won't even get a weekend it seems..no relax time. but such is life and that is what we signed up for..but it will be sooo much fun!


----------



## seabean

Newmrs - that's so great you have a Dr that actually listens! While the weight could be a part of it, it definitely seems like something else is going on. Especially with the spotting and constant AF...I can't believe it's taken this long for someone to take notice - so happy for you! When I had AF last 2+ weeks, they also prescribed my norethisterone (similar to provera), and it stopped almost immediately, like the next day. I wouldn't worry about your temps. They might trend upwards due to the progesterone after a few days. Good luck! I hope this is the start of good things for you!

Raven - hooray for ovulation! :happydance:

Katya - nice work with the biking! What a great hobby and your weight loss results are amazing! :flower:

I had a big temp drop this AM and feeling a tad bloated, which is my "AF is looming" sign. :cry: Sad this month didn't work out. Now I just want AF to hurry up and get here so we can give next month a go :growlmad: 

I think this next cycle we are going to BD more after ovulation. We always do it a bunch right up to my surge, then stop the day I think I O. I think it could be possible that I don't ovulate when I think I do, even though my tatas and nips get super sore...my temps never rise right away and a 16 day LP seems a bit long too. :shrug: I guess anything is possible, so it's worth a shot.


----------



## seabean

raventtc said:


> dee - how r u? have you tested again?

Haven't tested since Wednesday night which was 11/12 DPO and was BFN, but with the temp drop I dont' think I'll bother testing again :(


----------



## NewMrs2011

Thanks Seabean :) The doctor seemed quite surprised that I'd been 'fobbed off' so many times as well! I managed to take a tablet this morning so I'm really pleased with myself. I did have to crush it and mix it with sherbet but at least I got it down my neck!! If anybody could see me making up this white powder mixture they'd wonder what on earth I was up to lol

I've only had very light bleeding/spotting the last few days but the last 2 times I've been to the loo there's been nothing. There's no way the tablets can start working that quickly so it's obviously just a coinsidence! I'm going to keep taking them though and see what happens :)


----------



## Rachel789

Dee-of course I can't say what day of BD'ing result in conception for us but we usually stop around o time too. I think maybe one or two other times since TTC we BD'ed after O. This time we BD'ed the day before O and the morning after. It can't hurt to BD a couple more times just to make sure!


----------



## bnporter81

Hi girls...sorry I haven't been around much lately:hugs: I wish I could say I haven't been around because I've been really busy, but I actually haven't been on because I've just been feeling really down lately. Still no change with me...I'm considering changing my gyno., but I really don't want to since I've been going to him for the last 12 years and he handled all 3 of my deliveries. I can try using the NPC for a couple of weeks and then stop to see if it will bring on AF, but at this point I feel like just about any/everything is hopeless.:nope: I'm going to start taking my Maca tonight, but again, I kind of feel like what's the point? Sorry, I don't mean to be a downer.

It sounds like you all are doing well and everything is progressing just as it should. :thumbup:

Rachel, that was a precious little pic of your bean and I'm glad they saw a heartbeat. I know that must make you feel great:flower: I wouldn't really worry about what the doctor says is the EDD. With my two boys I pretty much went with what I felt was when I conceived and then just waited to see what my US said at the anatomy scan later on. It probably won't really matter if there's only a couple of days difference anyway.:thumbup: Oh, and I'm also waiting to see if I get hired on through the place you told me about a while back. I'm through the first part, now I just have to get through the next part. Keep your fx'd for me!:mail:

Dee, I'm sorry you got a BFN. I noticed you had a temp. drop and that might mean that AF is just around the corner, but I really hope she's not!:af:

Katya, your weight loss is wonderful! You must be so proud of yourself:hugs:I'm sorry you haven't O'd yet. I know you were really hopeful you'd O. sooner since you took the soy this cycle. Try to hang in there...your cycle might not be totally "normal" this cycle, but I bet the soy will at least shorten it some and I'm sure you'll O. soon:thumbup:

Caroline, I'm glad everything is going well for you. I bet you can't wait for your ultrasound:happydance:

Raven, congrats on O'ing! It must be a great feeling to know that your body is still cooperating and not being so irregular for you anymore:thumbup:

Bex, Lil, and Louise, I hope your pregnancies are going well and your symptoms aren't too bad:flower:

Nat, I hope you're doing well and I can't wait to get an update from you!

Well, I'm gonna go for now...talk to everyone soon:hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

Bethany-It is good to have you back. I totally understand you staying away :hugs: I am so sorry you have to go through this and that your body is not cooperating. You still can't get in to see your gyno? They won't even let you make an appt? 

Thats great that you have a shot at getting the same job I have! Some advice I can give you is to take your time with the second part of the test. If you rush through it you can make a lot of little mistakes that can add up. I double checked everything with the guidelines. Good luck and keep me posted!


----------



## cmwilson

NewMrs. - That's great news about your doctors appointment! :thumbup: I hope that means good things are coming your way soon.

Katya - Congrats on the weight loss! You are doing so great! :thumbup: I'm sorry you haven't O'd yet but don't give up hope just yet. At least you can focus on your weight loss while you are waiting to O! :thumbup:

Dee - I'm sorry about the temp drop. :hugs: I think it wouldn't hurt to BD the morning after O just to make sure you cover your bases. Good plan! :thumbup:

Raven - Hooray for Oing! :happydance: Looks like your body is normalizing!

Bethany - I completely understand staying away. :hugs: You must be so frustrated. I wish there was something I could do. I can't believe you can't get an appointment, that's BULL! :growlmad: I think your plan of trying the progesterone and the maca sounds like a good plan until you can meet with the doc or get a new one. Just know that I'm thinking about you. :hugs:

Nat - I miss you! Come back!! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.stefka

seabean said:


> There is a little ounce of hope left, we shall see :nope:
> 
> Caroline - glad your appointment went well. Hearing the heart beat will be so awesome!
> 
> Rachel - good luck!!! :flower:
> 
> Mrs. S - how were your cycles while you were gone? What CD did you O on this time around? Can't wait for you to test! :happydance:


My cycles have been induced with progesterone the last 3 months. I had an appt scheduled to talk about clomid and ended up O'ing on my own cd41! I decided to cancel and see how this cycle played out. Testing on Monday!


----------



## NewMrs2011

Feel like jumping from the rooftops! The bleeding has well and truly stopped! First time since the beginning of march! I've only taken 3 tablets out of 30 so far but it's obviously working as I had a huge temp rise this morning as well :)

Good luck with the test Mrs S! How are you feeling about it?


----------



## NewMrs2011

Oh my, it's dead in here. Is it something I said!?


----------



## raventtc

newmrs - glad to hear your bleeding stoped that is awesome news!!

bethany sorry hear you have been so down :hugs: if you feel like you are getting no where with this doctor then I think you should switch doctors. 

afm - busy busy busy!! got a nice sunglasses sunburn yesterday..thats always great. no new symptoms to mention..i have been haveing some backaches but i don't think that is anything caused from o'ing i just think with all the stuff we are doing its taking a toll on my body...and my bed isn't soo comfortable anymore.

sending lots of :dust: ladies


----------



## MommyDream

Hi ladies! I haven't been using BnB as much but wanted to say hey and hope you are all well! 

Raven- your chart is looking great again!

To all the newly preggos- hope the ms is staying away! I've escaped ms almost completely so far... No throwing up... Just some situations with the other end... :rofl:

Nat- we miss you!


----------



## mrsc81

Dee - sorry to see AF got you, hope this is your cycle :hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

Dee-Sorry for AF :(

newmrs-It's always a little quiet here on the weekends. Congrats on the bleeding subsiding that is amazing!! :happydance:


----------



## NewMrs2011

Thanks Rachel! Hope you and that little bean are keeping well :)


----------



## cmwilson

NewMrs - Great news on the stopped bleeding! I hope that's a good sign for your cycle. Like Rachel said, it's pretty dead here on weekends so it's nothing you said. :hugs:

Dee - So sorry about AF. :hugs: Now that you are ovulating regularly, I just know it's only a matter of time before it's your turn.

Hope all you ladies are doing well. :flower:


----------



## NewMrs2011

Well that didn't last long :( temp drop and spotting this morning. Hope everybody else is ok?


----------



## raventtc

newmrs - :hugs: for the spotting again..and temp drop I am there with you too


----------



## NewMrs2011

It is disappointing to see a drop but you're not out yet. Keep positive :) (says me, miss negativity lol)


----------



## seabean

Thanks for your kind words everyone. AF definitely hit full force yesterday AM, and I knew it was coming since my temp has plummeted. I'm a little upset, but I think hubby is even more so. We both thought once I actually started ovulating it wouldn't be too much longer, so he think it's all him now :( We haven't done a SA, but it's only been 2 cycles of actually trying, so I said we would get him tested once we reach 6.

Newmrs - sorry your spotting is back, I thought this would totally have done the trick for you. Call your Dr and see if you can double the dose - I usually did 10mg when I took progesterone, and you said you are only doing 5?? I can't remember, sorry. Are you taking it at the same time every day? :hugs: 

Raven - I think your chart looks great and that little temp dip is way too early to be AF anyway, so no worries! 

Lil - keep checking in with us, we love the updates! Glad you arent sick on one end :sick:, but sorry about the other end :loo:

Bethany! :hugs:


----------



## NewMrs2011

Sorry AF got you Seabean :hugs: I wish you lots of luck for this cycle though, I'm sure you'll have your BFP in no time at all :)

The spotting has gone again so not sure what's happening. I'm taking 5mg three times a day for ten days. I've not been taking them at the exact same time every day so maybe that's where I'm going wrong. I'll be sure to keep taking them and I'll make more of an effort to take them at the same time every day. I've got a killer sore head today and also noticed more cm. I'm also getting a fairly dark line on OPK's but I guess this is all because of the tablets.


----------



## mrsc81

Im still checking in girls.... but dont want to seem insensitive by posting about my pregnancy as i know how hard it is when your ttc :hugs:

Im cheering you all on to get your bfp :dust:


----------



## seabean

NewMrs2011 said:


> Sorry AF got you Seabean :hugs: I wish you lots of luck for this cycle though, I'm sure you'll have your BFP in no time at all :)
> 
> The spotting has gone again so not sure what's happening. I'm taking 5mg three times a day for ten days. I've not been taking them at the exact same time every day so maybe that's where I'm going wrong. I'll be sure to keep taking them and I'll make more of an effort to take them at the same time every day. I've got a killer sore head today and also noticed more cm. I'm also getting a fairly dark line on OPK's but I guess this is all because of the tablets.

It sounds like your dose is high then if it's 3x a day. I think taking them at the same time might be pretty important so that there is a "constant" level of progesterone. It's tough 3x a day though and if there are side-effects like your headache :hugs: I am almost positive it wouldn't affect OPKs though, because it is a progesterone rather than the LH hormone that OPKs detect. I actually ovulated on progesterone the last time that I took and that's kind of what I think set me normal again - so maybe it's working in that way for you too! Good luck!


----------



## seabean

MrsC - I know I can't speak for others, but I actually really enjoy the baby updates! :kiss:


----------



## NewMrs2011

Oh I hope so! I've certainly never had an opk that dark before so it'll be interesting to see what happens next. I wish I had more patience, I just want everything to happen NOW!


----------



## NewMrs2011

seabean said:


> MrsC - I know I can't speak for others, but I actually really enjoy the baby updates! :kiss:

Ditto! It's lovely to read about positive outcomes and it certainly gives me some hope that maybe it'll happen to me too one day :)


----------



## rmsh1

I'm still stalking too :hugs:


----------



## bnporter81

I agree...we've all been there for each other for so long now and it's great when one of us gets the long awaited BFP. I'm glad to know how everyone is doing in their pregnancies and it's good at helping to keep up the faith for those of us who have yet to get there:thumbup:


----------



## Diddums

I love hearing about your pregancy updates. I find it comforting and gives me hope it will happen to me :) 

I'm just chilling at the moment. I don't think I will ovulate this cycle as my body isn't ready to. I've accepted that and I'm only temping when I can be bothered so I'm pretty relaxed at the moment. Just concentrating on losing the weight I need to so I can get clomid in just over 4months. I think knowing I don't have I wait too long is keeping me optimistic. 

Thanks for all you kind words and encouragement with the weight loss. I'm already a 1/3 of the way there in just a month and a half :) I'm so happy with myself. As this time I'm losing the weight with healthy eating and exercise rather than a crash diet. For my self some über bright bike lights so we can continue cycling in the evenings during winter providing its not raining, snowy or icy. If it is I will be investing in an exercise bike and probably concentrate in some abs work to tone my tummy. Any idea whats best?

Dee very sorry AF got you! Now that youre ovulating 2 cycles isn't long. Give it another couple and I reckon you will get that bfp :) 

MrsNew I hope the spotting stops and you get a proper cycle.

Beth sorry you have to keep waiting. I can understand how you feel. Hang in there. Have you booked an appointment? 

Love and hugs to all you ladies xxxx


----------



## NewMrs2011

Diddums your weight loss is amazing! That alone is bound to be a great help for you ttc and 4 months will be here before you know it :hugs: 

My temp has risen again and the spotting has stopped! I'm wondering if it's possible that my temp dipped due to ovulation? Not sure if that would happen though. 

Have a great day everyone :)


----------



## raventtc

I agree I would love to hear all the preggo things...cause we helped each other so much thru this ttc and hearing from all you preggo ladies gives us more hope, so don't leave us..lol and keep posting no matter what the content ( i say) :winkwink:

diddums - your lifestyle change is soo awesome, and good to hear your thinking ahead too since the weather will change and make biking outside harder!! way too go :thumbup:

newmrs - a temp dip and rise is a okay to see i often have dips and if you look at the charts on ff you will see you are not alone :hugs:

afm- nothing new besides my temp jump this am, i had a strange dream that i took a shower and when i got out my hair was a strange cut and only the ends were blonde everything else was brown like normal...and i went out to find hair dye but couldn't find any and then i talked to someone and they said oh yeah we r cleaning the water systems with bleach didn't you get the message...?? i woke up and went to check my hair :haha:

How is everyone else doing and were is everyone in there cycle??


----------



## raventtc

NewMrs2011 said:


> Diddums your weight loss is amazing! That alone is bound to be a great help for you ttc and 4 months will be here before you know it :hugs:
> 
> My temp has risen again and the spotting has stopped! I'm wondering if it's possible that my temp dipped due to ovulation? Not sure if that would happen though.
> 
> Have a great day everyone :)

i always get a headache when i o...so maybe that is your sign too? could be a side effect too...fingers crossed for ya


----------



## mrsc81

Well ive booked a private sexing scan which is on 9th october, 3 weeks today, cant wait to find out if im :blue: or :pink:. i just keep feeling im having a boy.


----------



## seabean

NewMrs - the progesterone will give you a temp rise, so it will probably look like you O'd while you are taking it. Just wanted to let you know just in case, so you don't get your hopes up too high just by seeing a temp rise :flower: Although it's entirely possible, so you just never know! 

Katya - your lifestyle change is clearly working. Congrats on being so committed!! It must feel amazing! :happydance: And it's great you have this next Dr appointment in 4 months to motivate you too. 

Mrsc - can't wait to hear what the gender is! How much are private scans for you? :oneofeach:

I'm waiting for AF to exit the building. I'm not sure which TWW is harder - waiting to see whether or not I O or AF?! :dohh:


----------



## raventtc

mrs- wow thats awesome can't wait to hear what your little bean is 

seabean - i feel the exact same way..it feels like af and waiting to o is worse sometimes but then as soon as you see some good temps it def makes that part feel like forever too

Question-
has anyone tried drinking water with cucumbers and lemon in it? 

I made some sunday and let it sit over night and drank some yesterday...so yummy!! now i want to get some oranges or some other type of fruit and try it too..makes drinking water soo much better (and i love to drink water)


----------



## seabean

Raven - at first I thought you meant cucumber water as some sort of fertility aid :haha: I was gonna say I hadn't heard of that one! you mean just for enjoyment, right? I love lemon water, but haven't tried other things! sounds tasty though, I will have to give it a go!


----------



## mrsc81

Sexing scan is £45 early scan i had was £50


----------



## cmwilson

Katya - Your weight loss is inspiring! I have no doubt that your body will respond to the weight loss. Who knows, maybe you'll get pregnant and won't need the Clomid! :thumbup: As far as ab workouts, when my hubby lost the 100 pounds he just did (and continues to do) sit ups for an ab workout. :shrug:

NewMrs - I'm so glad that the spotting has stopped again! Now it needs to stay away for good!! :growlmad: :haha:

Raven - You know in my last two week wait I had strange dreams...maybe that's a good sign. :winkwink: I haven't tried the cucumber water but it sounds refreshing!!

Louise - Ooo the gender scan! How exciting! Can't wait to hear what you are having! :happydance:

Dee - I hope AF leaves the building soon! Get out of here witch! :growlmad::haha:

Rachel - How are you feeling? What's new with you?

Nothing new here. Still dealing with off and on nausea :sick: but haven't thrown up yet. :thumbup: I know it's weird to say but I almost wish I was getting sick because then I'd feel more pregnant. I don't know, I'm just being weird I guess. :dohh: I'm looking forward to my scan next Wednesday, I think I'll feel better if I can see the little one and a heart beat. :thumbup:


----------



## raventtc

seabean - yes i meant just for enjoyment 

caroline - i hope that my strange dreams mean something too

...ooohh the water is soo good the recipe on pinterest (my obbsession) had cucumber lemon and mint leaves, but didn't have any mint handy so i left it out..its supposed to help with bloating and other things too.


----------



## rmsh1

Raven that water sounds good, I will have to try it. 

I dont get any date for a sex/abnormality scan as I return to NZ right about that time, so I have to wait to see a GP and get referred all over again :)


----------



## Rachel789

I am glad all of you girls want us to stick around because I don't want to leave this thread, I feel so comfortable here and you are all great!! :)

Katya-That is great that you have such a good attitude. With your new lifestyle things will only get better. That is good you aren't trying to crash diet because I was always told it is about a life style change and not dieting. :thumbup:

Dee-I hope AF leaves asap and you O earlier this cycle :) I always found waiting to O to be worse than the TWW because I never trusted my body to actually O so I was always worrying about it.

Raven-Hopefully the strange dream is a sign that your BFP is coming. That drink sounds so good and refreshing!

newmrs-I am glad to hear the spotting stopped :thumbup: 

Louise-How exciting that you will find out the gender so soon, wow time has gone so fast. I can't wait to hear what you are having :)

Caroline-I am glad to hear all is well with you. I was reassured when I saw the heartbeat. I am still a little nervous but it made me feel much better.

Everything is the same here. I have off an on nausea but I have been feeling better the past few days. Friday was a rough day for me, I threw up for a second time. I am eating crackers before I get out of bed and trying to keep food in my stomach, it seems to help keep the sickness away. I get pretty tired at times but thats about it. I am really looking forward to my next scan which is 2 weeks from thursday.

I hope everyone else is doing well :)


----------



## NewMrs2011

I'm gonna stop saying it's stopped cos it's not stopping it just keeps coming back again :cry: I've a sore head again, got a crampy stomach, I'm really cold and just feeling generally bleughh :growlmad: 

I do feel like a proper AF is coming though, which will hopefully be a good thing because it's been such a long time since I've had a proper one. 

Raven, glad to see your temp has risen this morning :thumbup:

Pregnant ladies, I look forward to seeing your scan pics :)


----------



## raventtc

newmrs sorry to hear :hugs: feel better

welp my temp is all over the place this month, but i am staying positive! hopeing the next 7/8 days go by fast...


----------



## seabean

good luck with the TWW raven! any idea when you might test? :)

sorry about the spotting newmrs :( i thought the progesterone would have been a sure fix for that and getting you on your way to a good ol' fashioned AF :hugs:


----------



## NewMrs2011

So did I! Only time will tell I guess.


----------



## raventtc

i am not testing unless i am late. i have had to many great temps and charts in the past that all ended with af, and sometimes i tested early because of it, but not anymore...boy oh boy is it quiet in here, everyone must be busy!! (a good thing) temp shift again this am, so crazy i am going to go and look back at my other charts but i dont think i have had one like this yet...something new?!! 

last night i made orange water...cut up 2 oranges and poured a gallon of cold water on them and let it all sit over night...and this am i tried it and yep totally awesome!!

have a great day ladies :hugs:


----------



## seabean

Love the water recipes Raven! And your temps do look different...different AND great. Hopefully you are going to join the BFP club soon! :)

It is super quiet in here, I agree. :shrug:


----------



## mrsc81

Im not busy :rofl:
Ive not really got anything to say :haha: still checking in though :hugs:
Feel like im sitting here wishing the days away!


----------



## raventtc

mrs-i feel the same way nothing much going on, and just waiting ... 

so do any of you ladies have any baby names in mind that you want to share with us...?


----------



## mrsc81

Ive decided to wait a couple of weeks until i know if were :blue: or :pink: so it will be easier, but always liked Chloe for a girl, and weve decided that Eric could be a possibility for a boy.


----------



## Rachel789

I am still here....things are just same old same old with me :)

Raven-Your chart does look different, hopefully that is a good sign! That orange water sounds great and nothing sounds good to me these days :haha:

I have plans to go out to dinner with a friend tonight, I hope I have an appetite and am not feeling sick [-o&lt;


----------



## Rachel789

Louise-I love those names! We are still totally undecided, it will be such a tough decision.


----------



## mrsc81

Im sure we will have a long list and debate when we find out if were having a boy or girl! :haha:


----------



## Mrs.stefka

I have been popping in to see how everyone is doing and looking at updates. I haven't had any new updates, so I have been quiet, too! Anyone testing this weekend? 

Hope all is well ladies!!


----------



## rmsh1

No baby names here, we have not even discussed it yet! I think everything is just in limbo for us, and once we get home to NZ, can buy stuff and things like that, then we will discuss names


----------



## bnporter81

Hi girls...just checking in on everyone:hugs:

Nothing new with me, really. I started using my NPC so I guess we'll see how that goes. I'm also going to start using wheatgrass...I heard that's really good for the whole body especially with energy and detoxifying the body. I figure with my hormones out of whack, apparently, that it can't hurt! They also have it with chocolate cocoa added and people actually say it's good:saywhat:I guess we'll see.

Good luck to you ladies in the TWW. I hope this month will be it!:thumbup:


----------



## NewMrs2011

Hi Ladies :)

Just popping in to say hello! Nothing new with me ttc wise or in general really, just real busy at work but only tomorrow to go then I have a week off. It's well needed :) I have no plans for my time off as dh is working so I'm looking forward to doing absolutely nothing!


----------



## raventtc

bethany - i have tried wheatgrass, its not as bad as you think it will be. they sell many organic drinks with wheatgrass and other very very healthy stuff in them and they are soo good. 

afm- nothing new either, well i woke up and felt like i was on fire! i was soooo hot and my temp showed it too. wow. i have a busy saturday but sunday is going to be our do nothing day, hubby said he is going to turn all the phones off saturday night and we are going to fall of the face of the earth so we can relax!! movies and pj's kinda day...and i am looking forward to it-- big time!


----------



## seabean

Can't wait for you to test Raven, those temps are looking great :kiss:

We don't have too many plans for this weekend. We're going apple picking on Saturday and then are going to make a tasty fall meal...not sure what yet, but I'm guessing it will include an apply pie. I've been hunting down recipes online. I LOVE fall :yipee::wohoo:


----------



## Rachel789

Raven-That sounds like it will be a great night, enjoy!

During the TWW of my BFP cycle I kept waking up really hot and sweaty...it only happened a few times and hasn't happened since so maybe it was a sign things were happening. Hopefully it means something for you too!!


----------



## Rachel789

Dee-I am jealous that is the one thing I miss about living in Michigan. We don't really get a fall here with the changing leaves. But we do get a break in the heat around mid october and the weather feels amazing when that happens. When that humidity breaks it is such a great feeling, so I am looking forward to that!!


----------



## rmsh1

Raven your pjs and movie night sounds like bliss. Oh and I like you chart :winkwink:


----------



## raventtc

saturday night can't get here fast enough!! just have to get thru the day tomorrow, and that in itself is a lot -- that for the chart love ladies, just not getting too excited just yet since i have seen my chart looking oh so right and end with af...

night ladies :hugs:


----------



## bnporter81

Hope everyone has a great weekend! I love the fall, too. Spring and fall are my favorite seasons because I don't like extreme heat or cold.:thumbup: An apple pie sounds yummy!:cloud9: 

It's going to be nice, in the upper 70's today so the family and I are going to grill out at the park and spend most of the day outside.

Talk to everyone later:hugs:


----------



## NewMrs2011

Upper 70's sounds like heaven! It's like winter here already; maximum daytime temp today is 51F and overnight it's gonna drop to 35 so looks like its gonna be a frosty one. 

I'm not too bothered though as I've no plans. It's 15.50 and I'm still in my pj's and lying in bed. Bliss :)


----------



## Diddums

Fingers crossed for you Raven, when are you testing?

Weather in the UK is freezing, went cycling this morning for 20 odd miles and was wearing leggings, think three quarter lengths, a T-shirt and a jumper and was still cold at times. I've bought myself some proper cycling trousers and a T-shirt in the hope that they will keep me warmer lol
I've now lost 20lbs and I'm so happy! I can really start to tell, im sleeping better and clothes are looser. Also i had some spotting last night and today and today i got AF cramps so its possible AF will be here in the next couple days. If thats the case it would be amazing! Would mean a 38/9 day annovulatory cycle but would mean my weight loss is helping my body sort itself out which is reassuring :)

How is everyone else? xxx


----------



## mrsc81

katya thats awesome weight loss! 
It took about 6mths for me to get a cycle when i was losing weight as before i was only getting af 2/3 times a year.
Ive put 4.5lbs on so far and its so new to me because even a 0.5lb gain before would of ruined my day, i was becoming slightly obsessed, but im handling it a lot better than i thought i would, the weight gain and body changes.


----------



## MommyDream

Wow!!! Great weight loss Kayta!! Congrats!

Raven - good luck with testing!!!

Louise - I've put on more weight than you and I'm behind you... Haha. I think it's partially because I lost so much weight right before my BFP though... It just all came back :(. Baby is healthy and doing well though - had my ultrasound yesterday and we're now telling people as we see/talk to them. Hope everyone else is doing great!


----------



## raventtc

hey everyone just stoping on here for bit, getting ready to go and relax but most likely fall asleep. had a busy day but my relax time is here now!! so exciting - af isn't due til thru/fri long lp 15/16 days and i am not testing early...but fingers crossed she stays away


----------



## NewMrs2011

Morning Everyone,

Hope you all had a lovely weekend? I did :) 

Not feeling so great now though, got a really achy stomach and the bottom of my back is sore too. I've been really emotional the last few days and I don't know why! I've been sitting here in floods of tears this morning watching an X Factor audition :wacko: I can't stop rewinding it and watching it over and over again though, it's AMAZING!


----------



## raventtc

Good morning :wave:

noting new for me, just checking in with everyone...but its very quiet or has been i see. hope this week doesn't drag butt, and HOPE af stays away!!! yesterday was a great relaxing day - we did make some chocolate chip cookies but we added mini marshmellows to them and wow they were soo good.

well i am working away from the house today, so can't chat until later..hope everyone is okay!! :hugs:


----------



## seabean

Raven - sounds like you had a wonderful weekend! :)

Newmrs - sorry you are feeling a little blah. Progesterone does have side effects for some people, so maybe it's related to that. How many more days are you taking it for, or are you already done with it? Hopefully it gives you AF soon!

I had a great weekend! We rang in fall with a yummy dinner. My husband roasted a chicken and I made a really good butternut squash orzo recipe and apple crisp. We had my mother-in-law and brother-in-law up to help us eat it all :haha: 

Here's the orzo recipe, if any of you foodies like to cook, you have to try it!
https://www.walnuts.org/all-recipes/roasted-butternut-squash-walnut-orzo/
:pizza:


----------



## NewMrs2011

Sounds like a great weekend Seabean, I LOVE this time of year :)

Yesterday was my last day so hopefully AF will be here soon. Just hope that it remembers to stop though, that's my only worry!


----------



## Rachel789

Dee-That sounds amazing, I may try that this weekend!


----------



## mrsc81

Hope your ok caroline.. youve been quiet :hugs:


----------



## cmwilson

Hi ladies, I'm still here. :hi: I had a busy weekend, I helped host my best friend's baby shower on Saturday so I have been busy putting that together and it went great. :thumbup:

Raven - I can't wait for you to test. I hope you get good news! :flower:

Katya - Your weight loss is amazing! That's great! I hope your spotting turns into AF and that things will start to regulate for you. :thumbup:

Bethany - How are things with you?

Dee - Hope your wait to O won't be too long. :coffee:

NewMrs. - Hope AF comes soon and then STOPS! :growlmad: I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Mrs. S - How are things with you?

How are my fellow pregnant ladies doing?

As for me I'm doing well. I have off and on nausea, sore boobs (they hurt more at night, does that happen for any of you?), my chest looks like a road map of veins, and I've been pretty tired. Being 7 weeks I was thinking my symptoms would be worse so I am a bit worried but I'm always worried. :dohh: My scan is on Wednesday and I am excited and nervous all at the same time. The past two nights I've had dreams about miscarrying, it's shaken me a bit because they seem so real. :nope: I just hope that we'll see a normal size bean with a strong heartbeat on Wednesday. Fingers crossed.


----------



## mrsc81

Yes my bbs hurt more in the mornings and evenings in first tri, now they dont hurt at all :shrug:
Good luck at your scan on wednesday im sure everything will be just fine :thumbup:
Today i felt my first baby flutters :cloud9:


----------



## Rachel789

My boobs always hurt more in the evening and it is barely noticeable during the day. My nausea is off and on. I felt bad on Friday but the past few days I have felt fine, just tired. I think/hope it is normal for things like that to come and go. I can't wait for my next scan so I can be reassured again. Mine isn't until a week from Thursday and I will be over 9 weeks by then! Good luck at your scan on Wed let us know how it goes :)


----------



## Rachel789

Louise that is so cool that you felt flutters, I can't wait for that!!


----------



## rmsh1

Katya your weight loss is amazing! You have a good strong will!!

Dee that recipe sounds great, though I dont like walnuts so would leave them out

Caroline, you must be so excited for your scan! 

I think my MS is easing off now, thank goodness, but still yet to gain my lost weight back. I cannot eat full meals anymore. I feel full after small amounts. I believe my uterus has popped up out of my pelvic bone area, so I guess my bump will start to grow now. I am using stretch mark cream already, just to make my skin nice and supple :) I have not felt any movement yet, but can easily find the heartbeat on our cheapie doppler now, which is fun. Oh and finally got my NT results, low risk, 1:7000 chance of downs syndrome


----------



## NewMrs2011

Does anyone know how long after stopping progesterone it should take for my temp to drop? I expected to see it drop a bit this morning but it didn't :( I just want AF to be here now!


----------



## seabean

I only temping the first time I used progesterone and it was something like 3 days until I say a temp drop. I think my period had even come first, which didn't make a lot of sense, but its synthetic so maybe that makes a difference?


----------



## NewMrs2011

Oh possibly, I just thought it would come out of my system as quick as it went in lol


----------



## seabean

Here's my chart from that cycle:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/chartgraph_module.php?d=2012-03-09&mode=a&ts=1348581723&u=


----------



## seabean

wow that chart is ginormous, sorry about that!

in the med row P=progesterone. temps continued to rise even after i stopped taking it, then plummeted 4 days after, followed by AF.


----------



## NewMrs2011

seabean said:


> wow that chart is ginormous, sorry about that!
> 
> in the med row P=progesterone. temps continued to rise even after i stopped taking it, then plummeted 4 days after, followed by AF.

Thanks Seabean, but the pictures not showing :(. Interesting that it took 4 days for your temp to drop though. I just presumed it would drop as quick as it climbed. I should probably hope that I don't get AF before Thursday, as I'm seeing my doc and she want to do an internal


----------



## seabean

You can do an internal even if you are on AF. It's kinda gross, but I've done it.


----------



## NewMrs2011

oh really, I just presumed she wouldn't do it if i was bleeding. As if it's not embarassing enough eh lol


----------



## seabean

Yeah, they will go ahead regardless. It's not that bad, don't stress! :hugs: 

PS - I can't get that chart to show :shrug:


----------



## NewMrs2011

seabean said:


> Yeah, they will go ahead regardless. It's not that bad, don't stress! :hugs:
> 
> PS - I can't get that chart to show :shrug:

Dont worry, thanks for trying though :hugs:


----------



## cmwilson

NewMrs - Every time I would take the progesterone my temp wouldn't go down until halfway through AF but I think I'm an odd one. :haha: My AF always came within 5 days of stopping the progesterone. Hopefully your AF will come after Thursday. :thumbup:

Starting to get EXTREMELY nervous about my scan tomorrow. I can't stop worrying that they won't see a baby and/or a heart beat. I'm not going to be able to sleep tonight. :dohh: I just want it to be tomorrow after a good scan already.


----------



## seabean

GOOD LUCK CAROLINE!! It will be a cute little bean!


----------



## mrsc81

Im sure everything will be fine caroline :hugs:


----------



## NewMrs2011

good luck for tomorrow Caroline, but I'm sure everything will be just fine :hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

Caroline I understand the nervousness because I was so nervous for my first scan and I will be really nervous for my next one, it is completely normal. I am sure everything will be just fine in there and you will get to see a heartbeat. :)

I have been exhausted today, I took 2 1.5 hour naps and I slept 9 hours last night, crazy! 

Raven-When are you testing?

newmrs-I think when I took progesterone my temp didn't go down until after one or two days of AF.


----------



## Lisa92881

Good luck Caroline! Everything will be fine! Silly babies like to keep us worrying though! For some reason today my dr had such a hard jme finding his heartbeat - I got nervous and I think she did too! Once she found it, she said to my belly, "I don't like hide and seek!!" Fresh boy. How in the world did it take so long to find, he's like full grown! :haha: Anyways, bottom line is remain calm! :)


----------



## raventtc

if i test it wont be til friday, but that is only if af doesn't show up...and i feel like she is going to, i don't know i just have a feeling i'm out again....

good luck tomorrow caroline, i am sure you will see a cute little bean!!


----------



## rmsh1

Good luck Caroline, once you see your bean on that screen, you will be so happy (until you wait for the next scan :haha:) I was so happy to see just a little blob, plus a heartbeat at my first scan, but I too was so paranoid there would be nothing there. It will all be fine :hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

Good luck today Caroline, I can't wait to hear how everything goes and see a pic! :)

Louise/Bex-I was just looking at your tickers and I can't believe how far along you both are already, wow time flies!

Bethany-I hope all is well with you :)

Nat-Where have you been? :hugs: I hope everything is ok, we miss our original yelping vagina, come back! :haha:

Katya-We haven't heard from you for a bit either. How's the weight loss going? Keep it up! :thumbup:


----------



## cmwilson

Well ladies I have bad news once again. While the baby was measuring the right size, the heart rate was only 70 which means there is a 90 percent chance I'm going to miscarry. If I don't start bleeding I go in for a follow up ultrasound on the 8th. I am not optimistic. 

I'm going to take a little break from bnb but know that I am thinking of all you.


----------



## NewMrs2011

Caroline I'm so sorry to hear that, it's not what I was expecting to see when I came on here and I dunno wat else to say :( thinking of you and your dh :hugs:


----------



## seabean

Oh my goodness Caroline - my heart is aching for you! I don't know what the heart rate number means, but I really hope it doesn't happen and that you are in the 10%. All my prayers to you and your husband.


----------



## rmsh1

Rachel789 said:


> Good luck today Caroline, I can't wait to hear how everything goes and see a pic! :)
> 
> Louise/Bex-I was just looking at your tickers and I can't believe how far along you both are already, wow time flies!
> 
> Bethany-I hope all is well with you :)
> 
> Nat-Where have you been? :hugs: I hope everything is ok, we miss our original yelping vagina, come back! :haha:
> 
> Katya-We haven't heard from you for a bit either. How's the weight loss going? Keep it up! :thumbup:

I keep thinking the MS has gone, but nope, another vomiting episode last night. I am not going to attempt fish again, last night was my first attempt for about 8 weeks. I just do not want it, and last night I forced it down and up it all came again. So no more fish for me



cmwilson said:


> Well ladies I have bad news once again. While the baby was measuring the right size, the heart rate was only 70 which means there is a 90 percent chance I'm going to miscarry. If I don't start bleeding I go in for a follow up ultrasound on the 8th. I am not optimistic.
> 
> I'm going to take a little break from bnb but know that I am thinking of all you.

Caroline I am so, so, so sorry for your news! But I REALLY hope you are in that lucky 10% and your blob's heartbeat picks up. Big :hugs: and positive thoughts for you hun


----------



## mrsc81

caroline i am so, so sad to hear this :cry:

I hope everything turns out ok, doctors are not always right, please keep us posted, we are thinking and praying for you :hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

Caroline-I am so sorry you got bad news :hugs: I really hope your little bean pulls through. As Louise said drs aren't always right so there is still a chance things will work out. I will keep you and your DH in my prayers. When I went in for my scan the baby was measuring 6+3 and while my dr showed me where the heartbeat was he said he wouldn't bother measuring the heart rate yet as it was too early and could be inaccurate. I hope that was the case for you. I totally understand you taking a break but keep us updated if you feel up for it.


----------



## Rachel789

Bex-That's funny you say that about fish because I haven't touched it since I started feeling nauseous because the thought of it makes me sick. I know it is healthy to eat fish and DH keeps saying lets eat fish for dinner but I can't bring myself to do it!


----------



## NewMrs2011

Hi Ladies

Just checking in. I feel at a bit of a loose end right now. DH is asleep, I'm bored, my back's in AGONY, I can't get comfy, there's nothing on the TV, I'm not tired enough to go to bed, and I'm just getting more and more agitated by the minute :wacko: I have been thinking about Caroline since she posted too, I really hope everything works out for her :hugs:

How is everyone else tonight?


----------



## seabean

I feel crampy, and am hoping O is coming soon! 

Mrs c, sounds like AF is near for you!! Is there any spotting or anything?
I feel shaken over Carolines news too. I really hope it all ends up being ok.


----------



## mrsc81

seabean said:


> I feel crampy, and am hoping O is coming soon!
> 
> *Mrs c, sounds like AF is near for you*!! Is there any spotting or anything?
> I feel shaken over Carolines news too. I really hope it all ends up being ok.

I think you got that wrong.. i sure hope not! :haha:


----------



## NewMrs2011

mrsc81 said:


> seabean said:
> 
> 
> I feel crampy, and am hoping O is coming soon!
> 
> *Mrs c, sounds like AF is near for you*!! Is there any spotting or anything?
> I feel shaken over Carolines news too. I really hope it all ends up being ok.
> 
> I think you got that wrong.. i sure hope not! :haha:Click to expand...

Think this was maybe for me :haha: Hope you are still keeping well anyway MrsC :hugs:

I think AF is near, yesterday morning I had some spotting/bit of blood on the tissue but it didn't come to anything. I've had the same again this morning so we'll see if anything comes of it. Also got my appointment with the doc at 2.00pm - nervous!

Hope you o soon Seabean!


----------



## raventtc

caroline i am thinking of you and praying for you :hugs:

afm-i am 100% sure af is knocking on the door spotting has started...i am going to take a break too and think about if i (we) want to keep trying or not?


----------



## seabean

Oops yes that was meant for the other Mrs...Newmrs. no AF for Mrsc!!

Raven, sorry that AF might be on its way :( sucks. We are here for you even if you do need a break.


----------



## mrsc81

Caroline - Ive been thinking about you ever since your news yesterday, i really dont know what to say as i know nothing could make you feel better, but just wanted you to know we are here for you and thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## mrsc81

Sorry af appears to be coming Raven, how long have you been trying now? :hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

Caroline-I am feeling the same as the other ladies, I can't stop thinking about you! I am praying everything turns out ok :hugs:


----------



## NewMrs2011

Raven, sorry to hear AF is on it's way :hugs:

I'm just back from my dr's appointment and I dont know what to think about it apart from :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

She was going to do an internal even though I was spotting/very light bleeding however when she had a look she decided there was "still quite a lot of blood there" so she decided to not go any further (she did say what she could see looked ok - whatever that means?). She warned me that the bleeding would get heavier as she had probably dislodged it and by god she was right and needless to say the flood gates have now opened and I'm having quite bad cramps too. She seemed a bit surprised that I had started bleeding again after taking the tablets, but that's what these tablets do (give you a period a few days after finishing them). She did have to look them up in her wee book when she prescribed them to me but surely she knows this!?

She also discussed my thyroid with me, although it's slightly underactive and possible a contributing factor to my irregular bleeding, I've to wait and get re-tested in 12 weeks before she decides whether to put me on Levothyroxine. 

12 weeks seems like ages away and and right now I feel like I've more chance of winning the lottery than ever becoming a mum. It's bad enough if your struggling to conceive even when you do have a proper cycle but when you dont even have that there's ZERO hope and it makes me feel sick thinking about it :cry:


----------



## NewMrs2011

sorry for the long moany post...don't mean to bring the mood down but I've got nobody else to rant to apart from DH and I feel bad enough for him as it is :(


----------



## seabean

Newmrs I'm so sorry it seems like the road is getting longer and harder, and it sucks when a Drs visit seems to confirm that, but you WILL be a mother!! :hugs: And don't worry about venting to us, that's what we're here for!


----------



## rmsh1

NewMrs, we here in this thread know all too well how tortuous long cycles are, I hope you gain some hope from those of us that have succeeded. My cycles never got regular before my BFP, it can still happen :hugs: I'm sorry your doc appointment did not go as planned. I was very frustrated with my doctor when they discovered I had elevated prolactin, which can cause late ovulation, and prevent ovulation completely, yet they would not refer me to an endo. I had given up on my docs here, and was going to wait til my return to NZ and ask for a referral then

Caroline, I too thought of you soooo much today. I am praying your scan on the 8th shows a stronger heartbeat, and a healthy bean :hugs:


----------



## NewMrs2011

Thanks Ladies, everyone is so lovely and understanding on here :hugs: and your right, seeing BFPs in this thread definitely does help. I just feel for me personally I'm currently stood at the bottom of a very high mountain!

I'm just chillin in front of the TV - I'm away to watch the first episode of X Factor USA cos I'm a bit of an X Factor geek :)


----------



## rmsh1

We have all felt so helpless in this thread at one time of another. We just try to cheer each other on and be a listening ear. For a brief uplift, I even bought myself two pyschic TCC readings! Just hearing a psychic say it would happen, gave me some hope. 

Big :hugs: You just gotta keep plodding on trying. My cycle before my BFP was anovulatory, I was so depressed, my cycles just went from bad to worse. I hope today you feel a bit better :flower:


----------



## NewMrs2011

rmsh1 said:


> We have all felt so helpless in this thread at one time of another. We just try to cheer each other on and be a listening ear. For a brief uplift, I even bought myself two pyschic TCC readings! Just hearing a psychic say it would happen, gave me some hope.
> 
> Big :hugs: You just gotta keep plodding on trying. My cycle before my BFP was anovulatory, I was so depressed, my cycles just went from bad to worse. I hope today you feel a bit better :flower:

Oh I'm going for a psychic reading on Monday, I seen one before and she told me I would have a baby but we would need assistance conceiving but everything else she told me was complete rubbish so I wasn't sure what to think. This one I'm seeing on Monday is supposed to be very good so it'll be interesting to see what she has to say.

I do feel better today, thank you :hugs: I'll spare you the details but I'm having a CRAZY AF so far but I'm trying to tell myself it's a good thing as it will give me a good 'clear out'. Fingers crossed anyway :) 

It sounds like you really didn't have it easy either when ttc, you must just feel on top of the world now. I can't imagine what it must feel like but hopefully I'll find out at some point.


----------



## rmsh1

My psychic readings were great. The first was way off, but the second, from a different psychic, was almost accurate. She said I would have an August conception (it was end of June/beginning of July) and I would have a baby in April (that part could still be true). At the time I got the reading, I had just had my anovulatory cycle. She said for some reason my month had been mistrustful and that I felt let down in some way (stupid body!). She also said we will have a girl (yet to find that out) and a bit about her. At the time, it was just nice to hear something positive :)

The only right part about the first reading I got, was she said she could see doctors around me, and appointments, but that I would have a natural conception


----------



## Rachel789

newmrs-I am glad to hear you are feeling better today! We are all here for you so whenever you are having a bad day vent away. This thread has always had amazing ladies in it that have been here to support each other.

I hope that this proper AF you are having helps your body to reset and ovulate :)


----------



## seabean

RMSH - the little quote in your ticker is too cute! BTW - are you showing yet at all?


----------



## seabean

NewMrs2011 said:


> rmsh1 said:
> 
> 
> We have all felt so helpless in this thread at one time of another. We just try to cheer each other on and be a listening ear. For a brief uplift, I even bought myself two pyschic TCC readings! Just hearing a psychic say it would happen, gave me some hope.
> 
> Big :hugs: You just gotta keep plodding on trying. My cycle before my BFP was anovulatory, I was so depressed, my cycles just went from bad to worse. I hope today you feel a bit better :flower:
> 
> Oh I'm going for a psychic reading on Monday, I seen one before and she told me I would have a baby but we would need assistance conceiving but everything else she told me was complete rubbish so I wasn't sure what to think. This one I'm seeing on Monday is supposed to be very good so it'll be interesting to see what she has to say.
> 
> I do feel better today, thank you :hugs: I'll spare you the details but I'm having a CRAZY AF so far but I'm trying to tell myself it's a good thing as it will give me a good 'clear out'. Fingers crossed anyway :)
> 
> It sounds like you really didn't have it easy either when ttc, you must just feel on top of the world now. I can't imagine what it must feel like but hopefully I'll find out at some point.Click to expand...

Ugh, I hate AF...sorry you have to endure this. Don't men have it easy? Did your Dr mention taking an iron supplement to you? With a heavy AF, sometimes it can be a good idea :flower:


----------



## rmsh1

No I have no bump yet :) Still waiting for it to show. I think it might be on its way, but definitely not noticable at this stage


----------



## NewMrs2011

seabean said:


> NewMrs2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rmsh1 said:
> 
> 
> We have all felt so helpless in this thread at one time of another. We just try to cheer each other on and be a listening ear. For a brief uplift, I even bought myself two pyschic TCC readings! Just hearing a psychic say it would happen, gave me some hope.
> 
> Big :hugs: You just gotta keep plodding on trying. My cycle before my BFP was anovulatory, I was so depressed, my cycles just went from bad to worse. I hope today you feel a bit better :flower:
> 
> Oh I'm going for a psychic reading on Monday, I seen one before and she told me I would have a baby but we would need assistance conceiving but everything else she told me was complete rubbish so I wasn't sure what to think. This one I'm seeing on Monday is supposed to be very good so it'll be interesting to see what she has to say.
> 
> I do feel better today, thank you :hugs: I'll spare you the details but I'm having a CRAZY AF so far but I'm trying to tell myself it's a good thing as it will give me a good 'clear out'. Fingers crossed anyway :)
> 
> It sounds like you really didn't have it easy either when ttc, you must just feel on top of the world now. I can't imagine what it must feel like but hopefully I'll find out at some point.Click to expand...
> 
> Ugh, I hate AF...sorry you have to endure this. Don't men have it easy? Did your Dr mention taking an iron supplement to you? With a heavy AF, sometimes it can be a good idea :flower:Click to expand...

No the dr never mentioned an iron supplement. TBH I got the impression she wasn't even aware I would get AF after taking the Norethisterone because she seemed surprised when i told her I was bleeding again. I may be wrong, I didn't like to question her though. 

I'm quite shocked just how much blood there is (tmi sorry) but it's quite scary really. It has been quite a while since I had proper AF though so I guess that's why. Not pleasant though when it's this bad. I'm supposed to be doing a 140 mile round trip to collect a relative from the airport tomorrow but if this keeps up there's no way I'm going to manage.

And you're right, men do have it easy! My DH did say tonight that he would bleed for me if he could....he's so romantic :blush:


----------



## NewMrs2011

omg I actually feel like I'm going to bleed to death. It's just constant, but according to google this is quite common after taking norethisterone/progesterone? I hope it's right and there's not something wrong with me.


----------



## seabean

If you are really worried I would go to the Dr. Maybe it just seems heavy relative to your previous spotting? How many tampons/pads have you gone through in a day? Not to get personal, just trying to help you gauge how bad it might be :)


----------



## NewMrs2011

seabean said:


> If you are really worried I would go to the Dr. Maybe it just seems heavy relative to your previous spotting? How many tampons/pads have you gone through in a day? Not to get personal, just trying to help you gauge how bad it might be :)

Well I was using the super absorbent pads and I was having to change at least every hour. I was up three times through the night and had to change my pants twice. While it's still heavy today, it doesn't seem to be quite as heavy as it was yesterday so hopefully the worst is over now. It's just really scary seeing so much but I think your right, because I've been used to the spotting for so long it's just a bit of a shock to see.


----------



## seabean

It sounds heavy - if it's slowing down, then I would take that as a good sign. If it's still this heavy a few days from now, I would see your Dr. :hugs:


----------



## bnporter81

Hi girls, so sorry I haven't been around. Today has been 2 weeks since I started using the NPC so I guess we'll see what happens with it.

Caroline, I am so so sorry to hear about your US. I know it's so heartbreaking and I hope and pray it turns around for you and that your little bean is okay:hugs::hugs:I've had a miscarriage before and I know it's so hard, I wouldn't wish it on anyone. Try to hang in there, hon and have faith. I'll be praying for you and DH.

Rachel, when is your US? Can't wait to see a pic of your little bean:cloud9:

NewMrs, That heavy bleeding must be so hard...I know when I go for a few months without AF then I usually have to wear a tampon and pad at the same time for the first couple of days:wacko:Otherwise I'd soak a pad within a couple of hours. Your system is probably just getting thoroughly cleaned out, but if it stays that heavy or gets heavier, you should probably call the doc. and check:thumbup:Also if you put a couple spoonfuls of cinnamon in a cup of hot water and drink it a few times a day it will help with the heaviness of it. It's kind of nasty and gritty, but it's helped me out with heavy AFs since I was a teen:thumbup:

Raven, did AF show for you yet? How many DPO are you?

Well, girls, there's so much to catch up on, but I hope you all are doing well and know that I'm always thinking of you:kiss: I've decided to take my chart off for now because it's just too depressing to look at it and have it be a constant reminder of my lousy, non-cooperating body every time I get on here:wacko:

Hope everyone has a good weekend:hugs:


----------



## NewMrs2011

Thanks Ladies :hugs: it's definitely slowed down throughout the course of the day so I'm a lot happier now. I think I just need to learn not to panic so much - sorry! :)

Seabean, forgive me for not asking sooner, but how are things with you? Do you think o is near?

bnp, it's good to see you back here. I'm not quite sure what NPC is (sorry) but I hope you see an improvement with things soon :hugs:


----------



## seabean

Bethany, so glad to see you back on here! :flower: I hope your progesterone cream does the trick!

Is AF any lighter for you now NewMrs? I hope so! :hugs:

I hope I ovulate tomorrow - I had a huge temp drop this AM, which I've gotten the day before O the past 2 cycles, plenty of EWCM, and I'll take my one last OPK tonight to make sure. :happydance: There will be plenty of BD-ing tonight and for the next few days!


----------



## mrsc81

Dee - Hope this is ovulation and you get your bfp this cycle


----------



## mrsc81

Caroline - i hope things are working out with you and your bean, ive been thinking about you alot :hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

Dee-It does look like you will O any day now, how exciting! Good luck in this TWW, I hope you catch the egg :)

Bethany-It is good to hear from you! Any luck yet with getting into the dr? Have you decided whether you will switch drs or not? My next scan is on Thursday, I am excited but also nervous!


----------



## NewMrs2011

Seabean, sure looks like you are about to o. I do hope this is your cycle - good Luck :)

Thankfully AF is MUCH lighter now, still quite crampy - particularly when I eat for some reason - but nowhere near as bad as it was. I'm just praying it stops in a few days time!

Rachel good luck for Thursday, hope everything goes ok for you :hugs:


----------



## rmsh1

Good luck Dee, glad to hear you have been getting lots of BDing in!

And good luck to you too Rachel :)


----------



## seabean

Good luck rachel! They already ruled out twins, right? :haha:


----------



## Rachel789

Yes! There is only one in there :)


----------



## Diddums

Hello ladies,

Sorry its been a while.

Caroline, I'm so sorry to hear, i have everything crossed for you! Like the other ladies have already said i'm shocked by your news :(

Weight loss is still going, losing a steady 2lb a week, im happy and right on target for four months time :) Not sign of AF, wasnt particularly hopeful but still bummed. Guess i just have to wait until Feb when i see Dr.

Hope all the pregnant ladies are well.

Hope you ovulate sea bean :) xxxx


----------



## seabean

Pretty sure I ovulated, like 90% sure! I was insanely bloated all night and tatas are a bit sore already this AM. Temp didn't spike yet, so I think we will keep bding, just in case. My temp usually takes a few days to creep up there. But you never know. 

Katya, glad your weight loss is steadily going! If you hit your weight loss plateau, don't give up! Your Dr is going to be so proud when you show up for that next appt! :hugs: hopefully AF comes before then though.

How are the pregnant ladies doing these days?


----------



## raventtc

Hey ladies :wave: just stopping by..af is still here and this weekend i had the strangest thing happen, i woke up and was just laying in bed and then all of a sudden i felt like i was peeing but not peeing just a huge gush of blood came out...i ran to the bathroom and was shocked to see all of the blood and clots too..that was the first time i have ever felt something like that. I didn't have any cramps or anything and still don't. This month (oct) marks the 1year mark of us trying and i am not too sure how much longer we are planning on going for..but i feel like the end is coming and its not going to end with a bfp...i feel like we need to live life and enjoy it instead of worrying about ttc.


----------



## mrsc81

Katya - That weight loss is awesome :happydance:

Dee - Glad you think you ovaluted, hope you get your bfp this cycle :flower: 

Raven - Dont give up, you will get there :hugs: I know its hard to believe that, and at the time it feels like an eternity, i started trying august 2011 and got bfp july 2012 so it was almost a year for me, but i only had 7 cycles before my bfp cycle and im not sure how many of those i really did ovulate.

Im good, just counting down the days until my gender scan on 9th, im excited but nervous that baby wont cooperate and i wont get to find out!

Ive now gained 7.5lbs, i gained 2lbs last week, think it was the domino's pizza, doughnuts, chocolate and goodness knows what else i ate :dohh: 
Oh well, i am eating a mixture of healthy and unhealthy and have been strict with my diet and exercise for so long, so im enjoying myself a bit :)


----------



## seabean

Raven :hugs: sorry that you hit that 1 year mark. We are approaching the 1 year of when we decided to start trying - although I've only even been ovulating for 4 months now! I think it's totally possible to enjoy life and TTC at the same time, but of course that's easier said that done. The past 2 cycles has been so much more laid back for us, and I am not sure exactly what made me chill out, but I think just knowing that eventually it WILL happen, and to enjoy our time without kids in the meantime has really helped. 

I don't think I have had an AF start like that, so random! I forget, have you had any fertility tests ever done? Or your husband's sperm analyzed?


----------



## Rachel789

Wow it's so quiet in here :(

Dee-It looks like you o'ed yay! :happydance: Did you get a lot of BD'ing in?

I have my scan tomorrow morning...nervous and excited. Hoping everything is looking good in there!


----------



## seabean

suuuuuuuper quiet :(

I don't think we got a lot of BDing in, like I was hoping :( I tested out some future temps and it looks like FF will say that I ovulated yesterday. I am pretty sure that I O'd monday though, going off of bloated and throbbing on the right side...plus boobs were already sore Tuesday AM/afternoon. We BD'd Sunday and Monday. But haven't since. Last night we were both exhausted and in kinda cranky and just couldn't force it. Hopefully I really O'd at some point Monday when we had a lot of fresh swimmers in there! :spermy::shrug:

Our timing was pretty great the past few cycles with BFNs, so I am not sure what we could be doing better.


----------



## mrsc81

Good luck with your scan Rachel


----------



## Rachel789

Dee you know your body better than FF does so you probably did O on Monday. Your BD timing is great still even if you did O on Tuesday. My BFP cycle we only BD'ed the night before O and the morning after.


----------



## rmsh1

You O'd at such a lovely "normal" cycle day Dee, I hope you caught the eggie this time.


----------



## seabean

thanks ladies! you are making me feel better :) 

rachel - report back after your ultrasound :) pics please!


----------



## NewMrs2011

Seabean, great news that you have ovulated! It must be great to have a really regular cycle now and I wih you lots of luck in getting your BFP this month. I'm guessing, and I may be completely wrong, that your cycles havent always been so short so if you dont mind me asking, how did you manage to shorten them? 

Hope all you pregnant ladies are keeping well and Rachel, good luck tomorrow!

I am still bleeding, but it's only a light flow. I'm CD7 today and thought I had stopped at lunchtime, but it came back a couple of hours later. This used to happen to me in the past, although it tended to happen around CD4, so I'm praying I stop in the next couple of days. I'm 100% convinced I'm not going to ovulate though. I very much doubt that will happen until I manage to lose some weight.


----------



## seabean

newmrs - here's the long story, sorry!

I honestly have no idea what put my body back on track. It's been 4 "normal" cycles now. I was a super late bloomer b/c i was so skinny in high school, and went on the pill once i got my first AF b/c I was so irregular. I didn't go off for any extended amount of time until last summer. Then last october the first month we started trying, I had a super early MC at like 5/6 weeks, or even a chemical, I'm not sure b/c I was having irregular cycles (30-45 days) and not charting, so I don't know when I really ovulated. I did have positive HCG bloods, but the values were super low and stayed low, then bam, terrible AF. The Dr said I could ovulate again right away or it could even take up to 6 months, which seemed silly to me since it was such an early MC. It took me 7 months to ovulate again! i had a few progesterone/provera cycles. on the last one, back in May, i SWEAR i ovulated while taking the progesterone, and this was confirmed in my mind when i got AF from the progesterone, and then another AF 2 weeks later. no way to know for sure though. since then i have been ovulating! in general i think i'm pretty healthy, thin, we work out 3/week, but i've been like that for years, so it wasn't like a sudden change triggered anything. i am not into supplements or herbal/natural aids, except a prenatal vit. i haven't stopped drinking coffee or alcohol yet (except nearing the end of the TWW i start feeling guilty), but don't really drink too much of either. might curb down on both if this cycle doesn't end in a bfp. phew, other than that i can't really think of anything that would contribute to my regular cycles. :shrug: i wish i knew so i could share it with you gals!


----------



## NewMrs2011

Aww thanks for sharing your story! I guess it doesn't really matter 'why'. The fact it has happened is the main thing so it's really just a matter of time until you get your BFP now which I'm sure will be very soon :)


----------



## Rachel789

My appt went great today! The baby is doing well and we got to see he or she kicking and moving it's arms and legs, it was amazing :cloud9: We also got to hear the heartbeat. 

Here is a pic of the scan. The dr said the baby kept curling up so we didn't get the best picture but you get the idea :)

https://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/Rachel7899/Ultrasounds/img054.jpg


----------



## seabean

ADORABLE little munchkin Rachel!!!! Thanks so much for posting! I'm so glad that everything went well, and it blows my mind that babies get arms and legs and heartbeats so quickly! Amazing lil bean!


----------



## Rachel789

I know it is amazing how quickly they look like a human. It is hard to tell in the pic but during the scan I could see the arms and legs. I was told by other people I may see the baby move at this scan but I still was absolutely amazed when I saw it today!


----------



## NewMrs2011

Glad all went well :)


----------



## rmsh1

They do grow so fast, I was amazed that at my 6 week scan, baby looked just like a bean, but at 12 weeks looks like a fully formed human being. Amazing how they change so fast. Great scan pic! When I went for my 12 week scan, my baby barely moved at all, the sonographer was shaking the probe all over my belly, and making my lie to one side and then back to the middle. Finally I had to empty my bladder to get baby in the right position. I have a lazy baby LOL


----------



## mrsc81

Glad all is well Rachel, great scan pic :hugs:

My 12wk scan was the same Bex, she was shaking my belly.


----------



## bnporter81

Hi girls...happy Friday!:happydance:

Rachel, such a precious pic! I'm so glad you shared it with us and that everything looks good. I'm sure you are on :cloud9:

Dee, congrats on O'ing. I know it's a great feeling every time!:thumbup:

Caroline, I hope you're doing okay, hon. Lots and lots of :hugs::hugs:to you.


----------



## NewMrs2011

Hi Everyone, how are you all? Having a good weekend I hope :thumbup:

I'm getting on good, CD10 for me today. Not sure what's happening, or if I will even ovulate, but I've been having some 'fertile' cm. It was quite water but it's turned a bit more slimy with a stretch to it now however the last time I went to the toilet there was some bloody streaks through it. Bit worried in case I'm going to start bleeding again but hopefully I wont.

On a different matter, I was deleting some old emails today and came across 2 psychic readings I had done at the beginning of the year. Both said I'd conceive a girl, with one saying she could see conception around September 2012 and birth June 2013 and the other said a birth in July 2013. If I was to conceive this cycle I would be due around about that time...how awesome would that be :winkwink: I wont hold my breath though :haha: I was supposed to be seeing a 'real life' psychic last Monday but she cancelled so I am seeing her this Monday. I'm interested to see what she has to say :)


----------



## mrsc81

Hope you ovulate NewMrs and this is your bfp cyle! :thumbup:

Caroline - I hope your well, were all thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## seabean

Newmrs that would awesome if you were to ovulate!


----------



## rmsh1

Caroline has another scan today if she had no bleeding. FX her little bean is doing OK in there :hugs:


----------



## NewMrs2011

It certainly would be Seabean! I think I'm maybe expecting a bit much though. I guess I should just be happy that the spotting has stopped for the time being :)

Thinking of you today Caroline :hugs:

Is it also today mrsc has her sexing scan? I may be completely wrong!


----------



## mrsc81

Hope you get good news at your scan today caroline :hugs:


----------



## mrsc81

Gender scan tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## NewMrs2011

How exciting! Bet you can't wait :)


----------



## cmwilson

Ladies, I have WONDERFUL news! I went into the appointment expecting bad news but, as the ultrasound tech said, we have a miracle baby! She said that she had never seen a baby with a heartbeat of 70 rebound like ours has. She was so happy for us that she gave me a hug. The baby is measuring right on at 9 weeks with a heartbeat of 180! :happydance: We even saw the baby move, it looked like it was dancing! :cloud9:

I want to thank you ladies for all of your thoughts and support. You are the best! :hugs:

Here is our little trooper. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







9 weeks 2.JPG
File size: 45.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## rmsh1

Caroline that is amazing news and I think I speak for us all when I say we are sooooo happy for you!!! See you were in that 10% where the bean's just keep on going. And baby is the right size and everything, yay!! Big hugs

You got a trooper there :)


----------



## mrsc81

OMG caroline i am SO HAPPY for you :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Ive been thinking about you and praying you would come back with good news :hugs:
You must feel totally elated!


----------



## Rachel789

wow Caroline that is absolutely AMAZING!!! I don't know why but I had a good feeling things would work out for you :) You so deserve this amazing news, I am so happy for you!!! :happydance: :wohoo:


----------



## cmwilson

Thank you so much! I'm floating on a cloud right now. :cloud9:


----------



## rmsh1

Talk about emotional, I have happy tears in my eyes :haha:


----------



## cmwilson

Aww Bex, that's so sweet! :hugs:


----------



## rmsh1

Maybe at the last scan you baby was just having a slow, sluggish day, hence the slow heartrate, but has decided to start enjoying all the room in there, and kick up a party :haha:


----------



## cmwilson

Yeah, could be! There's really no explanation for it but I don't care! :haha:


----------



## CupCakeFairy

Happy Happy Happy!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## NewMrs2011

Oh my god! Caroline :hugs: I'm so pleased everything is ok. You must have had the most awful few days not knowing so it must have been a huge relief to find out everything was ok. Miracles DO happen!


----------



## bnporter81

Caroline,I'm so happy for you!!:happydance: Wow, you must feel like such a huge weight has been lifted from you! Sounds like that little bean you've got in there is a fighter. He/She knows how hard you fought to get them and they're not giving up either:thumbup:


----------



## mrsc81

Gender scan day :happydance: 5hrs and 45 mins to go :haha:
Will come back and update later, but im pretty sure i will be telling you :blue:


----------



## NewMrs2011

Oh when I seen you had posted I thought you were going to tell us the result lol. Not long to wait now though!


----------



## raventtc

Caroline - what great news!! i have been thinking and praying for you and your little bean

Mrsc- good luck with the scan today...and can't wait to hear what your little one is

afm- i am trying to be super relaxed this cycle, not worrying about temping on the weekends and just not stressing about ttc this time around!! and having fun with the hubby helps a lot too. Looks like the o is around the corner tho..fingers crossed this is going to be our month!!


----------



## cmwilson

Good luck today Louise! Can't wait to hear!! :hugs:


----------



## NewMrs2011

Hi Raven, nice to see you :) I think a nice relaxed months maybe just what you need. I wish you lots of luck this cycle :hugs:

Caroline how are you keeping? Have you any morning sickness or anything? 

Nothing new to report with me!


----------



## seabean

CAROLINE! OMG I am so relieved and happy for you!!!!!! 
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:hugs::hugs::hugs:
:kiss::kiss::kiss::flow:
:flow::flow::flow::flow::flow::flow:

You have one :bodyb: little :baby: in there!
<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3

AMAZING NEWS! I can't imagine how hard the wait was though leading up to the scan. What a stressful experience that ended in the BEST possible way! Now you can just focus on having a happy and healthy pregnancy!


----------



## seabean

Louise - what makes you think boy?? I hope you are right! :) 

Raven - cheers to O'ing soon :yipee:

How's everyone else doing? Have a good weekend??


----------



## mrsc81

I think its because i was hoping for a girl so am convinced its a boy :haha:
Either way i will be happy :D


----------



## Rachel789

I can't wait to hear what you are having Louise, how exciting! :)


----------



## bnporter81

I'm so excited, too, for you Louise! Can't wait to hear the big news!:yellow:


----------



## NewMrs2011

I think its gonna be pink!


----------



## mrsc81

Its a ...... :pink: GIRL :cloud9:


https://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh163/klassykitty81/MissCosgrove2.jpg


----------



## Rachel789

Yayyy!! How exciting, congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## NewMrs2011

Aww Congratulations! What a lovely clear pic of your beautiful baby :pink:


----------



## NewMrs2011

I'm a bit confused and wondering if anyone can help...

I know at CD13 it's still early days but after a few days of fertile cm and faint lines on OPKs, I now have quite a lot of creamy cm and not even a hint of a line on my OPKs. Is this bad news, or is it normal for this to happen?

I'm also concerned about my chart....why is it so spikey!?


----------



## Lisa92881

Oh Caroline I'm sooooo happy for you!!!! :hugs: What amazing news. Made my eyes fill with happy tears!!!

Louise congratulations on your girlie girl!! Great pic!


----------



## bnporter81

Louise, YAY!!:happydance::happydance:So happy for you!:thumbup: Little girls are so precious (boys are, too, of course:winkwink:) Just something special about having your own little girl to dress up and know they'll be a friend later on as they grow up:cloud9:


----------



## cmwilson

Awwww Louise! Congrats! Pink in your future!! :cloud9:


----------



## cmwilson

Thank you again ladies for your support. And you're right, I do feel like I'm walking on sunshine. :cloud9: I'm still feeling sick off and on with sore boobs and tired but mostly still feeling good. :thumbup:

NewMrs. - I would have varying cm all the time and my opk's were never accurate so I'm not much help. Sorry :hugs: I wouldn't worry about the temps, I think your body is just regulating after that bleeding happening.

Oh! By the way after trying for a year, my sister was on soy for two months and is now almost 6 weeks pregnant so it can work! :thumbup:


----------



## NewMrs2011

Aww how lovely that your sister is pregnant too. Your whole family must be so excited!

Did you ever get a positive opk or was it just faint lines? I'm quite excited to see some proper ewcm this morning! I haven't had it in years! I distinctly remember getting it when I was having regular periods because I didn't know what it was and I thought there was something wrong with me! :haha: Need to get bd'ing just in case :)


----------



## mrsc81

NewMrs - Yes get bd'ing, i only had one high (cd18) and then 2 peaks (cd19/20) on my cbfm the cycle i got my bfp but i had alot of ewcm on cd14 too and told hubby i was going to trust my body over the monitor and we should bd, im wondering now if thats why i got pregnant that cycle as i know girl sperm travel slower. :thumbup:


----------



## NewMrs2011

That's interesting, I just trust these things to be right but I guess they're not always 100% accurate. My cm has changed again and I done an opk at lunch time which had a faint line so I guess we'll just get on with the bd'ing anyway!


----------



## seabean

newmrs - I tend to get EWCM for about a whole week prior to ovulation. my OPKs during this time will be faint/halfway dark. The EWCM is due to estrogen rising. Estrogen levels can also make your temp fluctuate if your levels aren't constant. In general, estrogen makes your temp lower. I wouldn't read too much into it, but if they stay really wacky and you go a long time without ovulating again, then it might be a sign that your hormones are out of balance - too soon to tell, so at this point just keep BD'ing! The OPK reflects LH, which will only surge just prior to ovulation - some women will have a steadier rise, where you can see it getting darker and darker in the few days leading up to a positive, while others will have ones that are pretty light, until BAM it's dark and positive the day before or of ovulation. So they can be completely blank right now and you might still be close to O'ing in a few days. It's hard to tell. Is this your first cycle using them? Try to do them around the same time every day (afternoon or evening, not FMU), so you can compare them more evenly. I HOPE YOU O SOON!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## raventtc

newmrs - keep bd'ing if you see ewcm, opk's are all different and when you take them matters and how much fluid you drank before, i go by cm more than opk's...and your temps aren't bad i have had my fair share of spikey temps, it might just be your body trying to regulate...its all a mystery still to me too. 

Caroline great scan pictures!! and a girl woohooo!! 

afm-same temp again..and low still, but got some bding in last night...maybe i will try an opk today and see what it says (why not right?!) our anniversary is less than 2weeks away and trying to decide what to do...??


----------



## NewMrs2011

Thank you very much for your most helpful replies. I know I ask a lot of (sometimes stupid!) questions in here but I always get an answer to my questions from you lovely ladies and I really appreciate you all taking the time to reply to me, so thank you :hugs:

I have used OPK's before but not properly, as this is my first proper 'cycle' since ttc. There's just so much to take in/know about and I'd hate to miss my chance IF (and its a big if) I ovulate. I guess it's not good to get too hung up about it either but I just want a BFP so much.


----------



## seabean

Raven - hopefully you O soon and will get a big fat BFP for your anniversary! As for what to do...do something you CAN'T do when you have kids! :) 

newmrs - glad you are finding our experiences helpful! I really hope you are going to ovulate this time around!


----------



## mrsc81

raventtc said:


> newmrs - keep bd'ing if you see ewcm, opk's are all different and when you take them matters and how much fluid you drank before, i go by cm more than opk's...and your temps aren't bad i have had my fair share of spikey temps, it might just be your body trying to regulate...its all a mystery still to me too.
> 
> *Caroline great scan pictures!! and a girl woohooo!! *
> 
> afm-same temp again..and low still, but got some bding in last night...maybe i will try an opk today and see what it says (why not right?!) our anniversary is less than 2weeks away and trying to decide what to do...??


I think you mean me :haha: :hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

newmrs-I hope the ewcm is a sign you will O soon! During my long cycles I would get ewcm on and off and eventually would O. But I found when I saw a lot of ewcm and it appeared to be good quality (like very stretchy and clear) that usually meant I would actually O. I am not sure if the variation in your temps means anything. I think some people just have up and down temps. What is important is that you see a clear shift. :thumbup:

Caroline-How cool that your sister is pregnant with you!! I really want one of my good friends to be pregnant with me, I have a couple who are trying now so I am hoping it happens for them soon. 

raven-I hope you get a BFP for your anniversary :)

Dee-When do you plan to start testing?

Bethany-Anything new with you?


----------



## seabean

Rachel - I started getting crampy today, right on time from the last 2 cycles, so I really feel like I am out. I think I'll wait either until this weekend, or maybe not even until after AF is due to test :shrug: I don't have any more cheapo tests, so I would have to go splurge for the real ones, which is hard to do right now when I feel like AF is around the corner :(


----------



## rmsh1

I think this thread has some more BFPS coming soon!

I had some bloods taken and found out my thyroid is not behaving itself. It is overactive. So I have to be monitored by an endocrinologist from here onwards, but hoping my levels are not high enough to warrant medication.

The good news is that I have officially begun to feel my baby move :cloud9:


----------



## Rachel789

Dee- Isn't it early for the cramping to be related to AF? I hope it is implantation!

Bex- That is amazing you are feeling movement, I can't wait for that :) Sorry to hear your thyroid is acting up. I hope you don't need meds :(


----------



## NewMrs2011

These OPKs are driving me mad. I can see me getting obsessed with them! :haha:

How is everyone today?


----------



## seabean

Newmrs - I know what you mean about the OPKs! I skipped them altogether this cycle. Hopefully you see a pattern soon! :hugs:

I'm just waiting for some unfamiliar pre-AF symptoms, but everything is similar to previous cycles so far :( Boobs are sore, but they always are in the whole TWW. kinda getting crampy, but started with terrible cramps 8DPO last cycle, so that doesn't tell me anything. CM still kind of lingering, but not unusual. 

The only thing out of the ordinary is my BBT pattern - very low this cycle :( and kinda bouncy. Not sure that it means anything, but it will make it harder to tell when my temp is going back down again for AF - usually it will do this on 13DPO.


----------



## foquita

:hi: 

I haven't logged on since the end of august, hope everyone is doing ok :) 

I just read about your trauma caroline, I'm so glad everything is ok! it must have been so scary :(


----------



## foquita

oh and congratulations on your baby girl louise :happydance:


----------



## seabean

WHOA - NATALIE! welcome back stranger! :hugs:

What's this in your signature about letrozole? Are you already trying that?! Hope all has been going well with you!


----------



## NewMrs2011

Welcome back foquita :hugs: hope you are well :)


----------



## NewMrs2011

Seabean your chart does look different this month. Hope it's a good sign :)


----------



## Rachel789

Yay Nat I am glad your back!!


----------



## foquita

thanks dee and newmrs :hugs: 

yeah I'm on my second cycle of letrozole, last one I ovulated on CD14 and had a 24 day cycle :) I'm going in for my follicle scan tomorrow morning, last cycle I had a 14mm follie on CD12 so I'm hoping for the same! I went in for another scan on CD13 and it was 15mm so they gave me the trigger shot and I ovulated on CD14 :) so hopefully I'll have another CD14 ovulation if I have a suitable sized follicle tomorrow! 

dee I agree that your chart looks different from usual and I really hope that means it's your bfp cycle! :happydance: 

it's really nice to see you posting again newmrs :)


----------



## cmwilson

Welcome back Nat! Even if you're just dropping by, it's good to hear from you. :hugs: I've missed seeing your name on the thread. 

Thank you for your support about my little scare. It was pretty traumatic but I'm glad that everything seems to be ok now. :flower:


----------



## foquita

and thanks rach :hugs: it was actually your experience that made me try raspberry leaf tea, I remembered you saying your lining had been thin! so what was your lining before? the time you thought it was thin I mean :)


----------



## foquita

I'm sorry I wasn't around to give you support caroline! :hugs: I am really so pleased about your bfp and that everything is ok :)


----------



## Rachel789

It was around 5-6 mm the last two clomid cycles and I think it was thin even before the clomid but maybe the clomid just further thinned it because my AFs ever since stopping BCP have been REALLY light. I was shocked when the dr told me my lining was 11mm. Baby aspirin is also supposed to help thicken the lining because it increases blood flow to the uterus. I didn't get to start baby aspirin until a couple days after O but my RE suggested to take one every day.


----------



## Rachel789

Nat I am surprised they triggered you at 15 mm. I always thought it needed to be at least 18 mm minimum for the trigger? I could be wrong...Caroline what was your experience?

When I went to my first RE I had a scan and my follie was 17 mm and they said they wanted it to be at least 18 mm to trigger. Maybe each dr has different ways of doing it though.


----------



## cmwilson

It's okay Nat! :hugs: I COMPLETELY understand your need for a break. As long as you keep coming back to check in. :hugs:


----------



## foquita

Rachel789 said:


> It was around 5-6 mm the last two clomid cycles and I think it was thin even before the clomid but maybe the clomid just further thinned it because my AFs ever since stopping BCP have been REALLY light. I was shocked when the dr told me my lining was 11mm. Baby aspirin is also supposed to help thicken the lining because it increases blood flow to the uterus. I didn't get to start baby aspirin until a couple days after O but my RE suggested to take one every day.

mine was 6.8mm on CD13, hopefully it'll have improved from last cycle when i go in tomorrow :) if it hasn't i will try baby aspirin next cycle.



Rachel789 said:


> Nat I am surprised they triggered you at 15 mm. I always thought it needed to be at least 18 mm minimum for the trigger? I could be wrong...Caroline what was your experience?
> 
> When I went to my first RE I had a scan and my follie was 17 mm and they said they wanted it to be at least 18 mm to trigger. Maybe each dr has different ways of doing it though.

no idea :shrug: and even if i did have an idea it wouldn't make a difference, i can't do anything to change them giving me the trigger, i just have to do what they tell me to :thumbup:


----------



## Rachel789

I am sure they know what they are doing. Its probably just that different drs do it different ways :)


----------



## foquita

I found a forum with people saying their doctors say anything over 15 is fine :) and someone conceiving with a 14mm follie at trigger. anyway, there is absolutely nothing I can do about it even if it is wrong.


----------



## rmsh1

:hi: Nat!! Welcome back, and it is lovely to see you are getting some proper help now :hugs:

If you want the baby aspirin I was taking when I got my bfp, I will post it to you :) Just send me your addie


----------



## raventtc

hey ladies :wave: its almost the weekend and time to relax...wow right!! got a big temp shift this am, totally think last night was o for me...yesterday i had ewcm and sore bbs..we got some bd in too!! i want to take weekends off for tempting but not sure i can now well at least this weekend...but i am not setting an alarm if i wake up i will temp if not..i won't. Trying to stay relaxed (sounds like it right lol) If i did o yesterday with my long lp i won't find anything out until a week after our anniversary but sooo not worry about that part! 

And about what to do for our anniversary, its still up in the air -- i do have older kids so we have sports and such all weekend then but we are going to try and do something no matter what.


----------



## Rachel789

foquita said:


> I found a forum with people saying their doctors say anything over 15 is fine :) and someone conceiving with a 14mm follie at trigger. anyway, there is absolutely nothing I can do about it even if it is wrong.

I am sure it is not wrong, they are drs they know what they are doing :thumbup: I just remembered what the first RE I saw said to me but that was probably just how they prefer to do it, I am sure neither is wrong :)


----------



## seabean

Raven - I agree, it looks like you totally ovulated yesterday!! :happydance: I agree with not temping on the weekends, but I get that you probably want to make sure you really O'd. I think if you took your temp later when you wake up that will be fine! With that huge temp jump, it will be obvious even if it's slightly off from taking it at a later time :flower: Have fun this weekend and hopefiully you get some more romantic anniversary time in there :winkwink:

Natalie - congrats on your ovulation with the first round of those treatments! :happydance:Hopefully you are about to ovulate again and can join all the other BFPs this board got :thumbup:

I have zero plans for this weekend, and am loving it! I was gone the past two weekends, and I feel like we've been out a lot the past few weeks b/c of our softball league and other stuff...it'll be perfect to just sit around in PJs and catch up on tivo, reading, etc :happydance:

I might test tomorrow :shrug: I'll be 12 DPO (FF has me off by 1 day) and can celebrate or just put this cycle behind me. I think with the holidays coming up, not being able to finally announce our BFP kinda seems depressing, even though I haven't really minded BFN's too much so far.


----------



## Rachel789

Raven-It looks like you o'ed and had great BD timing :thumbup: Is your anniversary this weekend or next week?


----------



## Rachel789

Dee your temp jump today looks really good! I am excited to hear the results of your test :)

Your weekend of doing nothing and relaxing sounds amazing!

My 30th birthday is on Tuesday so we are celebrating on Saturday. We are going out to dinner with friends and then we are going to the haunted houses at Busch Gardens. I love Halloween and haunted houses and it is something fun I can do without drinking, so I am looking forward to it :happydance: DH took off work on my actual birthday and we are going to a pumpkin patch then to an early dinner with my best friend and her fiance. I just hope my body cooperates and I don't feel sick, it is so random when it shows up :dohh:


----------



## seabean

Have a great birthday weekend Rachel! :cake: Sounds like a lot of fun and hopefully your nauasea stays away :sick: That's so sweet of your husband to take the day off to pumpkin picking :) So fun!

If you see the :witch: in the haunted house, tell her to stay away from me!!!


----------



## Rachel789

:rofl: I will take the witch down for you! :haha:


----------



## raventtc

Rachel789 said:


> Raven-It looks like you o'ed and had great BD timing :thumbup: Is your anniversary this weekend or next week?

Next its the 21st....and our 1st one!!


----------



## seabean

Rachel789 said:


> :rofl: I will take the witch down for you! :haha:

:haha::haha:thanks!


----------



## foquita

:rofl: rachel :rofl: 

the spike on your chart looks so promising dee :happydance: 

same with you raven, fingers crossed for another high temp :) 

i had my follicle scan today, i'm CD12 and i have a 23mm follie! :happydance: so they gave me a trigger shot of ovitrelle and i will ovulate tomorrow night, we're doing timed intercourse so we've to :sex: the night of the trigger and the following night. i managed to abstain since monday especially for the cause :haha: so hopefully they are some good :spermy: stored up :) last cycle my lining was only 5.8mm on CD12 and this cycle it's 7.8mm which i'm putting down to raspberry leaf tea (so thank you to rach for that tip :D). 

we used soft cups (for the second time) and conceive+ (for the millionth time it feels :wacko:)

where is lil????

bex that would be amazing, thank you so much! i'll PM you my address :) are you going to find out the sex of your baby? i guess it's a boy :) 

i can't remember if i said this louise but congratulations on your baby girl :) have you thought of any names yet? 

rachel and caroline, when are your next scans? are you going to find out the sex or keep it a surprise? 

hope you're doing ok bethany? :hugs: 

sorry if i've missed anyone out!!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## cmwilson

Nat I already said this on your journal but that is WONDERFUL news about your follie! My BFP cycle my follie was 22 mm by O time and my lining was around 8.8 by O so your stats are similar to mine! :happydance: I'm sure with the abstaining you have lots of good guys heading their way to your BIG target! :happydance:

Dee - Your chart is looking great! I hope this is it for you!

Rachel - Have a great birthday weekend! Hope everything is going well with you and bean!

Raven - Hooray for O! I think it's great you are relaxing this cycle!

Katya - How are you doing?

To answer your question Nat I don't have another scan for a while yet. I have "graduated" from my fertility doctor so I have my first actual OB on the 29th. I'm hoping we'll at least get to hear the heartbeat. After our scare I would just feel more reassured if I could hear it again. I'm definitely finding out the sex. I just have to know! Oh in other exciting news I noticed I've got the tiniest of bumps! It really just looks like I ate too much but I know it's there! :haha:


----------



## mrsc81

Thanks Nat :hugs: And again great news on your follie and lining :happydance:
Ive not chosen a name yet but ive always liked chloe.


----------



## rmsh1

Yes I will find out the sex Nat, but no idea when that scan will be cos we leave the UK this time next week! Arghhhh! So when I get back to NZ, I have to see my GP, and get all the referrals, but hopefully they will get me a scan quite fast. I get back in NZ when I am almost 20 weeks.

PM me your addie and you can have the aspirin I took. It is only 75mg, so nice and low. I got it off Amazon if you need more.

I cannot believe we leave the UK for good next Saturday, I just had to pay to check an extra bag in :blush: I have way too much stuff :haha:


----------



## Rachel789

Dee-Your chart still looks really good, I can't wait to hear about the results of your test! :)

Caroline-I just had my first Ob appt on Thursday and I was a little over 10 weeks so I didn't think they would try the doppler but they did. She warned me it might take a little bit for her to find the heartbeat but after a couple mins she did and it was 151 bpm which was perfect for 10 weeks, she said it will be between 120-160 until towards the end of pregnancy.

Nat-I am so excited you got good news and have a nice lining and follie :happydance: It sounds like you have a great chance this cycle! 

I hope everyone else is doing well :)

My next scan is a week from monday. I will be about 12 weeks then. I am hoping we can get a good scan pic and it actually looks like a baby then :)


----------



## foquita

that is really encouraging caroline, thank you :hugs: this is the fourth month of davie taking vitamins so I'm hoping they've improved enough to reach the target :)

Chloe is lovely louise, very classic :) I love it :cloud9: and thank you :hugs: 

have you any inklings on what the sex will be bex? I can't decide for you, I'm thinking more girl I think though! :) do you have a nice bump yet? :) 

rach this is probably my best chance yet and I suppose the best chance I will ever have so fingers crossed :happydance: I don't have my hopes up much though because that would be dangerous :haha: I am looking forward to seeing if my AF is a bit heavier though after the raspberry leaf tea! and I still have four monitored cycles of femara left, then I will have enough left at the end of packs to do another two cycles on my own. when is your actual birthday? enjoy the celebrations this weekend, it sounds like great fun :) 

also I found out that I will actually get two cycles of ICSI instead of just one in summer 2014 which is so much better :)


----------



## rmsh1

No inkling whatsoever of what the sex is! :haha: and still no preference. I am happy either way. I think I might just be starting to get a bump now. I lost a lot of weight during that first tri, I was quite sick, so the bump is hard to see! But I can feel the baby every day now, and my uterus is definitely big enough to feel now, so I am sure the bump is on its way. I will take a pic at work on Monday and post it so you can see


----------



## rmsh1

I think your chances sound quite good now Nat, you are ovulating big juicy eggs, and Davie has his vitamins. Is he going to be re-tesed at any point? We never got my OH's SA results. I presume they lost them


----------



## Diddums

Caroline, OMG such fantastic news. So so happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!

Louise, a little girl, how precious. I would love a girl when the time comes :)

Nothing new with me. Still cycling and losing weight. Sorry ive been away so long, been very busy and not had time to use my computer. My nips are sore today but no idea why. I haven't taken an opk for ages and haven't temped in a few weeks so no idea whats happening lol.I'm just concentrating on losing the remaining weight for my app in feb :)

Hi Nat, nice to hear from you. Good news on the two ICSI cycles. Really hope you wont need them :) xxxxxxx


----------



## seabean

BFN for me :( on to the next month...


----------



## mrsc81

Sorry you got a bfn Dee :-(
Now your ovulating regularly its only a matter of time before you get a bfp, hang in there :hugs:


----------



## foquita

some bump pics would be good, I love a good bump pic :haha: 

yeah you're right, I suppose I do have a good chance :) we don't know how much, if at all, the :spermy: have improved so we just have to cross our fingers :D I did want another SA but now I'd like to wait until I've finished my 6 rounds of femara, I would be worried in case the abstaining period fell over ovulation or something! I think after that I will definitely be making some enquiries :) how annoying about the results, I would really like to know them so I can imagine you would too :haha: 

so nice to see you posting katya, well done on the weight loss, you must be feeling really good in yourself? and looking hot :coolio: 

sorry about the :bfn: dee :hugs: are you upset? there's still time, when is AF due? xxxxxxxx


----------



## raventtc

Hi ladies just poping in ... looks like you all were chatty this weekend :D ff gave me crosshairs for friday, now the waiting begins. I am not going to take my temp everyday I really think that i am going to just sleep and enjoy it.


----------



## mrsc81

Not only did i feel baby kick twice after using my doppler today, i saw it too! My stomach twitched at same time as the kicks :cloud9:
I didnt think it would be possible to see this early but after googling, it is.


----------



## mrsc81

Good luck Raven fingers crossed!


----------



## Rachel789

Bex- looking forward to the bump pic :)

Katya-congrats on the weight loss...you are doing so well!! :)

Louise-how cool that you saw your stomach move..that's amazing! :cloud9:

Dee- sorry about the bfn :( its still early though! And even if it's not this cycle its only a matter of time :thumbup:

Nat- I am still so happy your back...we have all missed you...the original yelping vagina :haha: that is great news that you get two shots at icsi but I think you have a really good chance now so hopefully you don't ever have to go that far :)

My actual bday is on Tuesday. Dh took off work for my bday so we are going to a pumpkin patch then out to dinner with my best friend and her fiancé. I am looking forward to it. I love taking the seeds out of pumpkins and baking them...soooo good!

I had so much fun at the haunted houses yesterday! We ended up staying until 2 am so we could go in all 6 houses. I was exhausted..I have been going to bed by 10 lately. I woke up today and have had a pounding headache and feel hungover. I guess my body cant handle the late nights now that I'm pregnant :dohh: dh bought me an iPad 3 for my birthday. It's my first tablet I love it :)


----------



## NewMrs2011

Just popping in to say hello!

Sorry for bfn Seabean :(

Raven good luck in the tww, hope it's going to be good news for you :)

Rachel sounds like you've had a fab weekend :thumbup: You're so lucky living so close to BG that you can go for a day trip! I'm a Florida addict but to get there I have a 4hr drive then a 9.5hr flight :haha:

Nothing much been happening with me. Had a lovely relaxing weekend, the highlight of which was watching X Factor :haha: oh, and still no sign of ov :wacko:


----------



## foquita

raventtc said:


> Hi ladies just poping in ... looks like you all were chatty this weekend :D ff gave me crosshairs for friday, now the waiting begins. I am not going to take my temp everyday I really think that i am going to just sleep and enjoy it.

great news raven, fingers crossed for you :) 



mrsc81 said:


> Not only did i feel baby kick twice after using my doppler today, i saw it too! My stomach twitched at same time as the kicks :cloud9:
> I didnt think it would be possible to see this early but after googling, it is.

:cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:



Rachel789 said:


> Nat- I am still so happy your back...we have all missed you...the original yelping vagina :haha: that is great news that you get two shots at icsi but I think you have a really good chance now so hopefully you don't ever have to go that far :)
> 
> My actual bday is on Tuesday. Dh took off work for my bday so we are going to a pumpkin patch then out to dinner with my best friend and her fiancé. I am looking forward to it. I love taking the seeds out of pumpkins and baking them...soooo good!
> 
> I had so much fun at the haunted houses yesterday! We ended up staying until 2 am so we could go in all 6 houses. I was exhausted..I have been going to bed by 10 lately. I woke up today and have had a pounding headache and feel hungover. I guess my body cant handle the late nights now that I'm pregnant :dohh: dh bought me an iPad 3 for my birthday. It's my first tablet I love it :)

i'm not yelping anymore though :rofl: thank you :hugs: i really appreciate all of your support :kiss: hopefully i don't but i am just pleased to have that option! it's so far away but time is flying by, i'm sure 1 year and 7 months will go in really quickly if the femara doesn't work :) 

we don't really eat pumpkins much here, i would love to go to america for a while and experience all the different things you do :haha: sorry you're feeling rough today, it sounds like it was a great night though so worth it :D 

what's the ipad 3 like? i kinda fancy a tablet for uni but i don't think i can justify it! i have been spending so much money recently and we are saving to go on a really good holiday next year and my spending is eating into it ever so slightly :laugh2: 

i've had such a good weekend - i was working yesterday but got loads of uni work done and today i did all of the housework :smug: hope everyone else had a great weekend xxxx


----------



## foquita

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO THE THREAD by the way, it's birthday was yesterday :haha: it's a libra! :laugh2:


----------



## Rachel789

Aww it's a libra like me! Happy birthday thread :cake:

Well I am still learning how to use this tablet but I just love the convenience of it. My phone is too small and my laptop is too bulky and hot...this is perfect :)


----------



## raventtc

:haha: happy birthday to the yelping vaginas club!!


----------



## rmsh1

As promised, 17 week bump pic. Still not very visible, and I did not realise I was showing bra until I got home and saw the pic on the computer, sorry!
 



Attached Files:







17wks 2days.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## foquita

you are so lovely and slim bex! can definitely see a wee bump forming there, very nice :cloud9:

happy birthday to us :haha: (two days ago now, milking it slightly! :laugh2:)


----------



## rmsh1

Thanks Nat :hugs:

I want a real bump, but that is still to come :)


----------



## foquita

you'll wake up one morning and it'll be massive :haha:


----------



## rmsh1

foquita said:


> you'll wake up one morning and it'll be massive :haha:

That's OK by me!


----------



## foquita

i'd be impatient for that too :haha:


----------



## rmsh1

foquita said:


> i'd be impatient for that too :haha:

I think it is just me wanting something visible to show I am pregnant, no one would guess from looking at me at all :haha:


----------



## mrsc81

I wouldnt of noticed the bra, if you hadnt pointed it out :haha:


----------



## Rachel789

Bex you look smaller than me :haha: I am slim myself and haven't gained a pound yet but I am SO bloated by the end of every day that I look 4-5 months :dohh:


----------



## rmsh1

I am stil not back to my pre-pregnancy weight! I am weighing 57kg right now. I was 59-60 before I got pregnant :shrug: My stomach is poking out a bit, but it just looks like I ate too much :haha:


----------



## NewMrs2011

How is everyone?

I'm ok, my temps have all been similar for the last few days so don't know what's happening. Still no +opk but keep getting niggly pains on my left side. Really wish i would just ovulate.


----------



## raventtc

Newmrs- nipply pain could be a sign, sometimes when i used opk's i wouldn't get a true+ at all, i hope o is right around the corner for you!!

Bex- nice bump picture!! and yes you will wake up one morning and it will be out there like woohaa :D

afm- was a bit crampy this am...but now i am ok. praying this week will keep flying by too


----------



## cmwilson

Hope you ladies are doing well. 

Katya - Your weight loss is amazing! You must be so proud of yourself! :happydance:

Dee - I'm so sorry about the BFN. I just know it is just a matter of time. Have you tried conceive plus? It may help give the :spermy: a little boost. :shrug:

Louise - That's so neat that you are feeling and seeing her move! I can't wait for that! :cloud9:

Rachel - Happy Birthday! The big 3-0 right? Hope you enjoy your last birthday as a twosome!!

Bex - Such a cute little bump! I thought I was getting a bump but now I'm thinking it might just be bloating. :cry: I was so excited. Boo!

NewMrs - Your temps are looking good and the twinges sound promising. I never got true positives on opks so if you feel like something might be happening I'd bd just in case!

Raven - The cramps in your TWW sound promising! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!

Nat - That's great that you'll get two tries at ICSI. Although I don't think your going to need it. I really think you will be getting a BFP soon and when that happens we are going to throw a virtual party for you! I can't wait! :happydance:

AFM - Not too much going on with me. My :holly: are killing me and I'm tired most of the time but it is worth it. I haven't had an appetite since I was 5 weeks. I'm assuming this is normal? I'm supposed to have stopped my progesterone suppositories on Sunday but I'm scared that I'll stop and I'll start bleeding. I only have one left so I guess once I use it today I'll have no choice but to stop. I just hope it's not too early to stop...

Happy Belated Birthday Thread! You have truly been my outlet and you have introduced me to wonderful people. Thank you. :hugs:


----------



## mrsc81

Happy Birthday Rachel :cake:


----------



## foquita

happy birthday rachel :happydance: i hope you have an amazing day :hugs: 

caroline i wish it was some sort of genuine psychic ability that was making you say that :haha: i will pretend it is :laugh2: 

i am really suffering from PMT today, roll on a week today :cry:


----------



## rmsh1

Happy Birthday in this thread too Rachel!

I think we have all made some good friends in this thread, lucky Nat started it for us!


----------



## cmwilson

Nat, I could be psychic, you never know! :winkwink:

I'm sorry you are feeling off today but tomorrow is a new day! Listen to me being all positive, that never happens! You bring the positivity out of me Nat! :thumbup:


----------



## foquita

:haha: i'm not feeling negative as such, just really really moody :cry: you know when you just can't handle the hormones? i feel dead angry about nothing :haha: and really vulnerable :sad1: i'll get loads of cuddles when davie gets in from work, i need them :haha:

i had loads of EWCM today, it made me really worried but i definitely will have O'd on saturday won't i? after having the trigger on friday? i googled and found it could be a secondary estrogen surge though so that makes me feel better 



> Several days after ovulation, the increasing amount of estrogen produced by the corpus luteum may cause one or two days of fertile cervical mucus, lower basal body temperatures, or both. This is known as a "secondary estrogen surge".[5]


----------



## foquita

i hope you are psychic caroline :winkwink: my friend in uni said the other day that she had a dream that i was pregnant/had a baby (can't remember which one) and i was wondering whether i would be able to push it in the pram when i am out running :rofl: this girl doesn't know i am TTC so i was secretly pleased and hoping that she has hidden psychic powers :rofl:


----------



## cmwilson

I get that. Snuggles are always a good cure. :hugs:

I think Rachel had EWCM after O too. I would think what you found is probably the cause. :thumbup:

Ooo baby predictions all around! Hopefully it's a good sign!


----------



## foquita

the cure for everything! :cloud9: 

did you rachel? did you always have that? i am hoping it's really normal!


----------



## NewMrs2011

Happy Birthday Rachel! Hope you are having a lovely day :)

Sorry you're feelin cranky foquita, hope you feel a bit better soon :hugs:

Hope the cramps are a good sign Raven :thumbup:

Caroline, good to hear your feeling ok. It'll probably be weird stopping the progesterone now but I'm sure you will be just fine :hugs:

Seeing you folks speaking about pyschic powers has reminded me...I bought a reading from Psychic Starr a week past Saturday, I emailed her the following Wednesday because I hadnt heard from her and she replied saying she would be doing it on Friday (12th Oct) but I never got it. Emailed her yesterday to see what was happening but had no reply :(

I'm still having niggly pains on and off on both sides now - not sore but I know they are there. My OPKs seem to be getting fainter. This is my tests from CD 18, 19 & 20:

https://i50.tinypic.com/2wbrgye.jpg

Even if I'm one of these people that doesnt get a full blown positive, they should still be much darker than this eh?


----------



## bnporter81

Hi girls:flower::hi: Hope you're all doing great and it sounds like you are:thumbup:

Rach, hope you're having a great birthday so far! The new ipad sounds amazing, but I know the best birthday present is the one we can't see yet:winkwink:I know it would be for me:thumbup: I was thinking about a new ipad, but I'm kind of leaning more towards the new 4g HD Kindle when it comes out. Guess I'll have to wait and see then.

Nat, sooo good to see you back on here!:hugs: I know we've all missed you so much. And that's such amazing news with everything you've got going on:happydance:I know it won't be long before you're sporting your own bump and posting pics for us to see!

Dee, sorry this wasn't it for you, but like others have said, I know it's just a matter of time and I don't think it will be long now that your body is cooperating! Wishing you lots of luck on your next cycle:thumbup:

Bex, love the bump...so adorable. I was always glad when my bump finally started looking like a bump. And then by the time I was 8 or 9 months I was so miserable that I was ready for it to be gone, lol:haha:But then again my final months of pregnancy were during the full swing of summer:wacko:

Caroline, glad to hear that you and your :bodyb:little bean are doing well!:hugs:

Katya, your weight loss is awesome and I commend you being so committed to it! I bet you're looking amazing!:winkwink:

Well, I had a lot of pages so I'm sorry if I don't remember everything I was going to say:dohh: On to a new cycle for me...I really hate almost being at a point where I don't really care anymore what happens:nope:Oh well, I guess if it's meant to happen then it will. I just know I'm tired of stressing and being so sad over it the last year. It makes me feel like I'm taking happiness and joy away from the time I have with the children I have now...like I'm not thoroughly enjoying that because all of my focus is on getting pregnant. So hopefully it will happen sooner than later, but I'm just gonna try to not dwell on it quite as much (yeah, we'll see how long that lasts, huh?)lol:dohh:

Hope you all have a great week:flower:


----------



## raventtc

bethany i totally agree with you on how you feel, that is why i decided this month i am just whatevering it! I want to enjoy my kids that I have now...and not miss anything but I feel like this past year I have done nothing but worry about having another one...or why haven't we feel preggo yet...all of the ttc stuff...that is why i was thinking i was done and it just isn't going to happen...but feeling relaxed with it and living life is so much better!!


----------



## Diddums

Thanks for your lovely words ladies :) they mean a lot


Happy birthday for this tread (a couple days ago) and to Rachel. Hope you had a lovely day :)

Lots to catch up on but just wanted to pop in and say that after 61 days AF is here!!!!!! I am so so happy. To be getting AF all on my own is really encouraging for me. Means that the diet and exercise is most definitely doing something and I hope this means I may ovulate this cycle :) will be back to temping and doing opk :) :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## NewMrs2011

Congrats on your weight loss, it really is amazing. Congrats too on getting AF! Just goes to show how much losing weight can help. You're an inspiration!


----------



## rmsh1

Diddums said:


> Thanks for your lovely words ladies :) they mean a lot
> 
> 
> Happy birthday for this tread (a couple days ago) and to Rachel. Hope you had a lovely day :)
> 
> Lots to catch up on but just wanted to pop in and say that after 61 days AF is here!!!!!! I am so so happy. To be getting AF all on my own is really encouraging for me. Means that the diet and exercise is most definitely doing something and I hope this means I may ovulate this cycle :) will be back to temping and doing opk :) :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Katya!!!! Yay!! Your hard work losing all that weight is really paying off now, soon you will have nice regular cycles and a fair chance at getting a BFP! I wonder how long your "regular" cycles will be. Well done you!!

Bethany, I will be my biggest in the NZ summer! BUT where we will be living, we have a pool, so might be making good use of that :haha:


----------



## foquita

newmrs, I hope you get the psychic reading soon, is she not a well known one? I think she is so I'm sure she won't have scammed you :) I haven't had one from her but I've had about 15 other ones :laugh2: 

katya that is absolutely fantastic news!!! :happydance: you must be feeling so pleased right now and quite rightly so :hugs: I'm very much looking forward to seeing your cycles getting shorter! are you going to try soy again this cycle? 

Bethany it's great to see you posting, was your last cycle an extra long one? :( I hope this one is nice and short :hugs:


----------



## foquita

a 61 day cycle is such a massive improvement on 196!! :wohoo:


----------



## NewMrs2011

Yeah I think she is quite a well known one. I hope I get it soon! I was looking for psychics on eBay but there wasn't any there. Turns out they're no longer able to sell on there now. 

I've been quite crampy since last night. Feels more like AF cramps tho. Hope it's not :(


----------



## mrsc81

Your doing so well with your weight loss Katya! And you got AF :happydance:

I had to lose about 5 stone before i got AF, so it seems really promising that this weight loss is going to help your cycles and get you to your BFP :hugs:


----------



## raventtc

newmrs - hope the cramping is just gearing up to o 

katya - wow great news on your 61 day cycle :D and great news on the weight loss too!! 

afm- nothing new going on, trying to decided what to do for our anniversary? we were going to the beach but it most likely is going to rain friday...so then maybe a movie and lunch out....i don't know i kinda just feeling like snuggling at home (that makes me feel like such an old lady!)-- whatever we do decide it will fun.


----------



## NewMrs2011

Thanks, I hope so too :) I think my OPKs are getting darker, but I'm not sure how dark they will get if they are not going to turn truely positive, if that makes sense? :wacko:

Hope you have a lovely anniversary whatever you decide to do Raven :)


----------



## Diddums

Thanks ladies :) so so chuffed I've been dancing around all day lol!

I think I'm going to have an all natural cycle this time. See what happens so that I can judge whether I will need help in the future or not. Will be good to see whether I ovulate or not. I don't know whether I ovulated or not or whether AF just turned up because my hormones are stabilising. The last time I temped was 11 days before AF so could be either. Very excited though!!


----------



## Rachel789

Thank you everyone for the birthday wishes! I had a great day yesterday and felt good. Today I felt like crap again but I am grateful I felt good on my bday :)

Nat- I would always get some stretchy cloudy cm after o but on my bfp cycle around 6 or 7 dpo I had a lot of clear ewcm and that was different for me so it may have been a sign I was pregnant. I hope that's why your getting it!

Caroline-I haven't Had my normal appetite since 6 weeks. It's frustrating because I feel like I'm not eating a well balanced diet like I should. I really hope this changes soon so I can get the nutrients the baby needs. 

I took my last progesterone on Sunday. The dr had me cut back to every other day for 5 doses then stop. I was a little nervous too but I haven't had any spotting. Around 10 weeks the placenta starts to take over production of progesterone so that's why drs have people stop supplements around that time.

Katya-I am so excited for you that af showed! :happydance: all of your hard work is paying off. 

Bethany- that's great that you are finally starting a new cycle!! I hope your body cooperates for you this time. 

I hope everyone else is doing well :)


----------



## foquita

just keep an eye on them newmrs and post pictures and we'll help you judge :haha: 

raven, you could go out for dinner or something? 

this was at 3DPO rach so doubt it will have anything to do with pregnancy! :( i am SO looking forward to AF coming next week, tomorrow I am half way through my LP :) I have been feeling quite shit, I'm hoping that means I had a good ovulation :)


----------



## NewMrs2011

Thank you :) I'll maybe post a pic of last nights when I get home from work because its definitely one of the darkest I've had.


----------



## raventtc

thanks for the ideas ladies, i think we are just going to do dinner and remember our day and relationship ... go to some of the places we would always hang out at..and stuff like that. 

Yes NewMrs post pic's we will help you out with the crazy ups and downs of opks...


----------



## NewMrs2011

Hey everyone :)

Didn't get a chance to post pics last night sorry. Ended up going out for dinner with dh which was a nice treat. Done another opk last night but there wasn't much of a line at all. 

I feel like whatever was going on down there the last couple of days has stopped now. I think perhaps my body was gearing up to ovulate, but failed, because my chart definitely doesn't look like I o'd. Weird!

How is everyone else?

Seabean hope your ok, not seen you in a few days :hugs:


----------



## NewMrs2011

Gee Whizz it's quiet in here today....where is everyone!?

Just noticed your chart Raven, it's looking really good! Fingers crossed for you :hugs:

Ok, my OPKs ](*,)](*,)](*,) I've managed to confuse myself even more (didn't think that would be possible!). I decided to order a different brand to see how they compared. They arrived yesterday so I have used both brands the last 3 times I've tested.

Firstly the ones if been using for a while:

https://i46.tinypic.com/29ntmxz.jpg

These are from the last 6 days (CD18 - 23)

And these are the new tests, the top one is CD 22 and the other two are todays, CD23

https://i45.tinypic.com/ild16s.jpg

Anybody any ideas :haha:


----------



## mrsc81

It looks like there getting darker, but not positive yet, do you always have so many days showing a light line?


----------



## NewMrs2011

It's hard to tell because this is my first proper cycle using them. I did before my last AF, but I wasn't doing them proper as I had a lot of spotting. Is it not normal to have so many days of faint lines?


----------



## Lisa92881

NewMrs2011 said:


> It's hard to tell because this is my first proper cycle using them. I did before my last AF, but I wasn't doing them proper as I had a lot of spotting. Is it not normal to have so many days of faint lines?

I'm still lurking around this thread. :) Just wanted to say although some peoples opks get gradually darker, mine were like yours, and didn't do that. So dont worry. Mine were all over the place and would be generally light, then one day be noticeable darker, then the next be positive. So hang in there and just keep POAS. :hugs:


----------



## Diddums

The one cycle I've ovulated on so far, back in jan lol, My opk went almost positive around cd16, then went neg, then i got a blaring positive on cd21 and ov on cd24. Hope this helps :) xxx


----------



## mrsc81

I only used opks for one cycle and then had my cbfm, was just curious if yours were always like that :flower:


----------



## NewMrs2011

Thanks Ladies! It's good to know it's not just me :) I'll def keep poas...I'm becoming obsessed :wacko:

And Lisa...9 days!? omg that's CRAZY! was it not just last week I was surprised to see you only had 55 days to go lol. I hope you are well though, it's nice to still see you in here now and again. I'll probably still be here in 10 years time lol


----------



## NewMrs2011

mrsc81 said:


> I only used opks for one cycle and then had my cbfm, was just curious if yours were always like that :flower:

I thought it was maybe just me it happened to but I Googled it and apparently it is common. If I had a £ for every medical or ttc related question I've ever googled I would probably be a millionaire by now :haha:


----------



## mrsc81

I posted in your journal NewMrs, all my ramblings and what i was really trying to say is, i know its hard but i think weight loss will really help you like it did for me as we have similar backgrounds.


----------



## Diddums

I agree. I've only just started my weight loss journey but after 8 months with no AF I really believe that losing 10% body weight has helped AF start. Hopefully I will ovulate in the next few weeks. But even if I don't getting AF naturally is a big deal for me :) xxx


----------



## mrsc81

Im off to bed, this is a late bedtime for me these days :haha:
Hope you all have a great weekend :flower:


----------



## Lisa92881

NewMrs2011 said:


> Thanks Ladies! It's good to know it's not just me :) I'll def keep poas...I'm becoming obsessed :wacko:
> 
> And Lisa...9 days!? omg that's CRAZY! was it not just last week I was surprised to see you only had 55 days to go lol. I hope you are well though, it's nice to still see you in here now and again. I'll probably still be here in 10 years time lol

No way!! You will have your BFP soon, and just continue to stalk this thread like I do. :winkwink:

I know, 9 days, eeeek! Though I'm thinking more like 15-20, which is fine. I'm feeling good thanks. :)

Sending lots of love and baby dust to all of you!!!


----------



## NewMrs2011

mrsc81 said:


> I posted in your journal NewMrs, all my ramblings and what i was really trying to say is, i know its hard but i think weight loss will really help you like it did for me as we have similar backgrounds.

Thank you :) I have replied....I'll apologise now for the essay :haha:



Diddums said:


> I agree. I've only just started my weight loss journey but after 8 months with no AF I really believe that losing 10% body weight has helped AF start. Hopefully I will ovulate in the next few weeks. But even if I don't getting AF naturally is a big deal for me :) xxx

You are doing amazingly well and you're another perfect example of how weight loss helps. If I could just get my head sorted and start losing weight I'm sure it would do wonders for me. Are you following a particular diet or are you just being sensible about what you eat? Good luck for o :) Even if it doesn't happen this cycle it's bound to happen soon with the positive changes to your body :hugs:



Lisa92881 said:


> NewMrs2011 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Ladies! It's good to know it's not just me :) I'll def keep poas...I'm becoming obsessed :wacko:
> 
> And Lisa...9 days!? omg that's CRAZY! was it not just last week I was surprised to see you only had 55 days to go lol. I hope you are well though, it's nice to still see you in here now and again. I'll probably still be here in 10 years time lol
> 
> No way!! You will have your BFP soon, and just continue to stalk this thread like I do. :winkwink:
> 
> I know, 9 days, eeeek! Though I'm thinking more like 15-20, which is fine. I'm feeling good thanks. :)
> 
> Sending lots of love and baby dust to all of you!!!Click to expand...

Thank you, and good luck when the times comes! :hugs:


----------



## raventtc

hey ladies :wave: just stoping by to see how everyone is doing...

opk's are so confusing i get a lot of faint lines when i do them and then one day it will be a + mine didn't gradully change 

yeap my chart is looking lovely but it seems to always look lovely and af always seems to show...since Fri i have been dealing with a slight headache...i think its a sinus thing cause it really hurts when i lay down -- yesterday i slept half the day :haha: really, well hope everyone is doing good!! and chat with you all later :flower:


----------



## NewMrs2011

Hi Raven - Happy Anniversary (sorry if it was yesterday!). Sorry to hear you've been bothered with a headache though. Are you going to test any time or will you just wait to see if AF arrives?

I done a green and blue OPK earlier.The green one wasn't much darker but I think the blue one is darker but not quite positive. It's strange they are so different though. Here's a pic of the blue ones:

https://i49.tinypic.com/f2sbbq.jpg

I've not had any ewcm either which probably isn't a good sign.


----------



## raventtc

Thanks yes it was yesterday! the last opk in the picture looks good..what time do you take them? I took them around 2/3pm when i did it and if it looked close to + i took another one around 8...sometimes i get lots of ewcm before o (for a few days) and not exactly on o day.. and testing i am not testing early, i am going to just wait it out :D


----------



## NewMrs2011

I usually take one about 1.30pm and again at 6pm. It's usually slightly different at the weekends though. I done a test again half an hour ago (told you I was obsessed!)and they are slightly lighter than the last ones. I also had a huge temp drop today dunno if that means anything


----------



## raventtc

i see you did have a huge temp drop...my first few months using opk's i thought i would never see a + they always looked faint, or would get dark and i would totally think i finally had a + but then i changed brands and truely saw a + and then i realized that all my previous ones weren't...it takes time to figure out, and sometimes we have a short surge that we miss it with the opk's so keep temping -- get some bding in...just in case :D


----------



## NewMrs2011

It's definitely a minefield! I beginning to think we would be better of just bd'ing every other day and hoping for the best, but I just hate not knowing what's going on! There's a lot to be said for letting nature take its course :)


----------



## raventtc

so true, i do try to bd every other day now, I don't use opk's anymore they drove me nuts...but yes not knowing what is going on will drive us all crazy!! and sometimes its best to relax a bit and let nature take course...

i do think something might be going on since you did have a drop in temp, fingers crossed for you :D


----------



## NewMrs2011

Thank you. Something's definitely going on. Tonight's OPKs are lighter and when I wiped there was a streak of blood. I've had light cramps on and off today but more towards the middle of my tummy. Hope it's not AF :(


----------



## NewMrs2011

Ok so looks like that was not AF :)


----------



## mrsc81

ovulation spotting??


----------



## NewMrs2011

Oh I'm not sure. My temp has gone back up today so be interesting to see what happens tomorrow.


----------



## raventtc

fingers crossed for higher temps in your future :D i have had spotting in the past when i would gear up to "O" didnt know what it was at the time (thanks goodness for charting)

afm-temp shift this am, not out of it .. still trying to be hopeful .. af is scheduled to show fri/sun....STAY AWAY !!! this is my new chant!!

where is everyone else at??


----------



## Rachel789

Hi I'm still here just lurking :)

Newmrs- i hope your temp keeps going up! I can't remember if you said whether or not you have more appts with your dr coming up?

Raven- your chart still looks really good! That isn't much of a temp drop. I had a huge temp drop on 10 or 11 dpo and thought I was out for sure...goes to show you individual temps don't mean much.

Dee, Bethany, Caroline, lil, Katya, Bex- hope you are all doing well and come back we miss you!!!


----------



## mrsc81

Bex is in NYC on vacation and then landing back in NZ as she is moving back from UK, so i doubt she will be around for at least a few weeks :thumbup:


----------



## seabean

I've been lurking too. Not a whole lot really going on here at the beginning of the cycle. 

Good luck Raven - I hope that temp stays up there! Are you waiting until after AF is due to test or earlier??!?

Newmrs - I hope that the spotting doesn't come back...no more of that! Your temps definitely have been steadier in the past week or so, and the recent dip could mean good things! :) I honestly only found the OPKs to be useful once I actually knew my cycles were back on track. They would give me a clear heads up that O was coming any day, and I loved that. I ran out though and just never ordered more :) When my cycles were long and wacky, they drove me NUTS b/c I kept over analyzing every little change in shade, when looking back, they didn't end up meaning a thing. I hope this is a true cycle for you though and you get a blaring positive!!! Don't give up on them yet, but if they start to drive you crazy then I say ditch them for now! :) just my advice ;)


----------



## bnporter81

Hi everyone:flower:I've missed all of you:hugs: Hope you're all doing well.

NewMrs, Good luck with your temp. tomorrow...I hope it's really high and stays that way:thumbup:

Raven, Good luck to you, too, hon! I hope your temp stays nice and high and that AF stays away! :af:

Not a lot going on here, but I went to the doc. for my eye yesterday (it had a really bad stye on it) and while I was there he checked my blood pressure and it was pretty high so apparently now I have to be on BP medicine.:cry: The only concern I really have is being on something and getting pregnant and the medicine being safe. I know there are BP medicines out there that are safe for that sort of thing so I've just got to mention that to the doctor when I go back in a couple of weeks for them to do a follow-up. Right now I'm just basically on a diuretic to see if that will lower it some. Probably all of the stress from the last year TTC has contributed at least a little bit towards it, lol.:dohh:

Anyway, hope you all have a great week! I'm thinking of all of you!:hugs:


----------



## MommyDream

Hey ladies! I've been here - lurking like the others. Haha

All is well with me. I have a scan next Thursday and I'm very excited to see little one again. 

I hope you're all doing well and the next BFP is right around the corner!


----------



## NewMrs2011

I've not to see the doc until week beginning 17th Devember. I've to get a blood test to check my thyroid level. It was borderline underactive last time so she wanted to test me again in three months time before deciding whether to put me on levothyroxine or not. 

I've had enough of OPKs already! I'm still doing them, just in case I get a blaring positive one day, but I'm not studying them to see if they are a slightly different shade because they drive me mad! 

Got a splitting headache tonight so just had a shower and already in bed for an early night. I'm excited to see what my temp is in the morning - sad eh! Probably setting myself up for a big disappointment!

Hope everyone else is ok :hugs:


----------



## NewMrs2011

Oops sorry double post!


----------



## NewMrs2011

This is crazy! 1.40am and I wake up cos I've been dreaming about temping! Thought I'd missed my time for doing it! Now I feel wide awake :wacko:


----------



## NewMrs2011

Well I was right about one thing. The disappointment. Feel stupid for thinking I would just go back to having normal cycles after 1 course of medication. Realistically it was never going to happen. I can be seriously thick sometimes you lot must think I'm nuts.


----------



## raventtc

I don't think your crazy at all newmrs!! I have woken up plenty of times thinking I missed my time or it might be close to getting up and its the opposite...and I have had my fair share of dreams about temping...especially when i really want to see a high temp or its late in my lp..hang in there! you'll figure things out and get there :D we are here for you always..even if you get a little crazy! we all have been a little crazy..and sometimes i am a lot crazy it just happens


----------



## seabean

Newmrs - you're not crazy! Like Raven said, we've all been there! :wacko::hugs: It's frustrating not knowing how this cycle will turn out when the only thing you can do is wait, I know! Is there something you can do to take your mind off of it for a while at least? Maybe skip the OPKs for a while and just BD every-other day or so, unless the OPKs give you a peace of mind? At the very least, you shouldn't worry about venting to us, b/c that's what we are here for :flower:


----------



## seabean

Hooray for that great lookin' temp Raven!


----------



## cmwilson

Hi ladies I'm still here! I've been following what's been going on just haven't been able to reply. I'm still here cheering you on! :happydance:

Katya - I know this was a while back but Hooray for AF! All your hard work with the weight loss is paying off! I hope you O this cycle! Keep it up! Go Katya Go!! :thumbup:

Dee - I hope this cycle will be your cycle, you deserve it! I'll keep sending positive thoughts your way!! :flower:

Bethany - I'm so sorry about your blood pressure being high. I hope you are able to get it down without medication. I know how stressful TTC can be. I think it's time for you to have a day of pampering with a nice massage! :cloud9: I'll be thinking about you!

Raven - Your chart is looking great! It looks very similar to my BFP chart! I'm really keeping my fingers crossed for you!

NewMrs - Don't feel silly or crazy! I can't tell you how many times I got my hopes up only to be disappointed. The ladies on here are sooo supportive so never feel like anything you share on here is crazy. We're here for you. :hugs:

Hope all the pregnant ladies are doing well!

Nothing too major going on with me. I have an appointment on Monday and as long as everything checks out ok we'll be spreading the word! Hope everything goes ok and the baby's heartbeat is still going strong! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## raventtc

thanks for the chart love :D I am sooo trying to stay busy so that i don't think about things...or over think things...today i totally cleaned my bed room...like under the bed straighten the closet then moved to the bathrooms...uugghh!! 

glad to hear from you all!


----------



## NewMrs2011

Thanks for your lovely replies, they actually brought a tear to my eyes. I've been over emotional today and I could quite easily have burst in to tears at any minute. Just a down day I guess.

Good luck this cycle Seabean, and Raven, I have my fingers crossed for you. Your chart's looking grand :)

Hope all goes well with your appointment Caroline. Bet you can't wait to tell everyone your good news. That's one of the things I'm looking forward to most if I'm ever lucky enough to get a bfp!


----------



## raventtc

newmrs....I had a day like that a week or so ago..we watched Modern Family and I started crying....i know its super funny but we watched the one when the daughter went off to college and it got me good! Keep your head up :D it will happen for all of us :D 


afm: i am hopeing and praying that tomorrow spotting *doesn't *start..usually 15dpo is when it happens... - *STAY AWAY!!! *


----------



## Rachel789

Good luck raven I hope the witch stays away! :af:


----------



## NewMrs2011

Well something VERY exciting happened here today.....






It's started snowing! This only means one thing....

Christmas is coming! :xmas8::xmas16::xmas8::xmas16::xmas8:


----------



## seabean

Snow already!??! WOW! I can't think about Christmas until after Thanksgiving, but the day after Thanksgiving I hit the ground running in full holiday mode! Christmas music, tree, everything :haha:

Raven - is the spotting staying away??


----------



## NewMrs2011

Yeah it's been snowing on and off all day! It's not lying for long but it just feels so much like xmas. It prompted me to start burning my xmas Yankee Candles!

We obviously don't celebrate Thanksgiving here so it's full steam ahead for Christmas after Halloween :haha:

Hope everythings good Raven :)


----------



## raventtc

not to sure what is going on...yesterday i had spotting once when went to the bathroom..then nothing. Today i haven't seen anything but if i reach up there - totally tmi - i see something....so i haven't done that again since early this am...so again I don't know what is going on...i am totally expecting to see af here tomorrow sometime, but i keep praying other wise

snow...wow that is early we for me it is anyway...we are getting ready for the "frankenstorm" so i might be off line for a bit if we lose power


----------



## raventtc

ok ladies last night we were headed out to a party when i wiped i found blood...of course i am upset at this very moment, i put a tampon in and head out...when i got home i took it out...and nothing was on it at all?? and no more spotting...i am trying hard to not get excited since i have been seeing blood and that always means af -- i didn't temp yesterday but did today and my temp was higher...might have to buy a test today :D


----------



## NewMrs2011

Oh Raven! I'm feeling excited for you! Really hope this is it for you! Keep us posted :hugs:


----------



## mrsc81

Good luck Raven!


----------



## cmwilson

Raven I hope this is a good sign! Fingers crossed for you! :thumbup:


----------



## Rachel789

Raven I can't wait to hear about your test! Keep us posted!


----------



## NewMrs2011

Well according to ff I'm in my 2ww but I'm not convinced. 

Any update Raven? I have my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Diddums

Morning ladies :) 

Just caught up on what I've missed. 

Raven I hope this is it for you?!? Did you test this morning? So exciting!

Mrsnew good luck. Hope you have O'd. Is there any chance you can post a link to your chart so we can have a closer look? I know FF friend has randomly given me CH before when I haven't ovulated but hope this isn't the case for you. Can't remember whether you said you had another dr appointment?

Caroline good luck for your next scan. You have a super baby so I'm sure he/she will be goin strong. Hope you get a nice piccie :)

Bethany sorry to hear about the bp. Hopefully the new medication will help but def talk to the dr about baby/pregnancy friendly ones. 

How are all the pregnant ladies getting on? Has the ms passed? Are bumps starting to show?

AFM not much going on. I'm CD13 and waiting for O. Last cycle I ovulated I or an almost positive opk cd16 then positive on cd21 so will start doing a couple tests a day so I don't miss O, If I do O that is. Hopin because AF came naturally I will? In any case would love to get a bfp this month. Hubby and I celebrate 8 years that we have been together on Wednesday (Halloween lol). And if I were I get a bfp I would be due around our second wedding anniversary! Still I'm not getting my hopes up because I dont wanna stress and then get upset. Hubby is off on a 'man date' with three of his good friends today and I'm goin cycling this morning then going to look at Christmassy stuff with my mum at her favourite garden centre :) 

Baby dust to all who need it :) 

Xxx


----------



## NewMrs2011

Hope you o soon Diddums, wouldn't it be just perfect timing for you to get a BFP now, and before your fertility appointment!

My chart is in my sig - I put +opk down on cd25 because although it wasn't a blazing positive it was the closest I've had. My OPKs turned really faint after that and have been until yesterday when I had an obvious faint line (if that makes sense). If I remove the + from ff I get dotted ch and o moves to cd29 which would mean I'm out anyway cos didn't bd at all around that time. Also are my temps not too low to have ovulated?

IF I have missed it, I will obviously be frustrated but I would probably still be happy that it happened though.


----------



## seabean

Katya - hopefully you do O soon!! That would be amazing if you did before you even checked back in with the Dr :) I'm CD12, so we're only a day off - cycle buddies! Sounds like a fun day you had :)

Newmrs - I'm hoping your temps go up and FF keeps your CH for you :) 

Raven - your temps are still looking sooo good, hopefully that spotting isn't AF on her way! Have you tested yet?!?!

I'm just waiting to ovulate this cycle. We bought preseed the other night and have used it twice now! :) We'll keep using it all week and hopefully it's enough extra help to finally get a BFP!! We're hunkering down for the big storm too :)


----------



## NewMrs2011

Eek stay safe from that storm ladies :hugs:


----------



## mandy1229100

Hi ladies, Im still new to this site and was looking around and found your thread, was hoping for some advice on my chart, im on cd68 right now (very unusual for me) but i think i o'd on cd61 but FF is giving me a window from cd58-cd63! I just was hoping to get some answers so i can figure out when this long horrific cycle will end!


----------



## NewMrs2011

Hi Mandy :) I'm useless at understanding charts but hopefully someone more knowledgeable will be able to help you soon. 

Well my temp is up again! It's looking like I possibly did o, I'm just not 100% sure if it was cd26 or cd29. 

And guess what....I'm already symptom spotting :haha: to be fair though I've had these 'symptoms' for the last few days (before ff gave me crosshairs) but when I seen the crosshairs my mind went into overdrive! 

How's everyone else?


----------



## seabean

Welcome Mandy! Several of us have had cycles last as long and even longer as yours. Many of the ladies are now preggers! So hang in there :) I agree with FF that its looks like you ovulated around cd61. Is this your first time tracking your bbt or using opks? You can expect AF or hopefully a bfp instead, around 14 days after o. Hope this helps!


----------



## seabean

Newmrs...nice temps! It is starting to look like you ovulated! What happens to your o date if you remove the opk that wasn't Really positive? It might help FF be more accurate, but they are occasionally off by a day for me. It's too early for symptoms, but I know how it feels to be in the tww for the first time in a while, and you just can't help it! Hehe.


----------



## NewMrs2011

If I remove the +opk I get dotted crosshairs on CD 29. I guess that would probably make my chart more accurate and looking at my temps I think cd29 probably makes more sense. I'm kinda a annoyed that I got fed up with OPKs so quick because if I had just persevered I might have a better idea. We also haven't bd since cd25 so I have absolutely NO hope! However, if I have a regular cycle again, I guess I can cope with that and just try harder next month!

On a completely different subject, I've just been reading about the storm that's heading your way. It looks so scary! I hope you all are ok and it doesn't cause you too much trouble!


----------



## NewMrs2011

I dunno if any of you will remember but a few weeks ago I ordered a psychic reading online. I have just received the following:

As I connect around you I have been shown conception around you as being that of a baby boy and feel that he will be with you very soon, the month that I was shown with my baby cards shows to me a positive month for late January early February 2013 I don&#8217;t see any negative occurrences around you and I do feel that this would be a month for positive results but the month highlighted could be the month of confirmation I would also like to mention that from time to time the months that I give can also relate to scans but I do feel the month given as a month of relevance around pregnancy .

I do also pick up that November will have significance around you trying to conceive it could be that your body has changed in some way ready for conception taking place but I do know that you will be blessed with this baby boy and do see you giving birth in 2013 x

Interesting! I only do these for fun but it certainly makes you think when some things ring true. Suppose there are thousands of other ladies that could apply to though!


----------



## seabean

Raven - I see that AF came for you :hugs: :cry: Your chart was so promising, I hope you are ok and that the next cycle works out for you.


----------



## mandy1229100

seabean said:


> Welcome Mandy! Several of us have had cycles last as long and even longer as yours. Many of the ladies are now preggers! So hang in there :) I agree with FF that its looks like you ovulated around cd61. Is this your first time tracking your bbt or using opks? You can expect AF or hopefully a bfp instead, around 14 days after o. Hope this helps!

Thank you so much =) and yes this is my first time temping and using opks!, FF helps alot with learning about charting andunderstanding your cylce, I was so thankful for that site.


----------



## mandy1229100

NewMrs2011 said:


> Hi Mandy :) I'm useless at understanding charts but hopefully someone more knowledgeable will be able to help you soon.
> 
> Well my temp is up again! It's looking like I possibly did o, I'm just not 100% sure if it was cd26 or cd29.
> 
> And guess what....I'm already symptom spotting :haha: to be fair though I've had these 'symptoms' for the last few days (before ff gave me crosshairs) but when I seen the crosshairs my mind went into overdrive!
> 
> How's everyone else?

Since I started this crazy cylce I've been symptom spotting! Haha glad I'm not the only one who does that. 

Now since I have O'd I just feel poopy! Bloated crampy and sore bb's.

What symptoms are you spotting?


----------



## Rachel789

Newmrs- that is a very interesting psychic reading! It is looking like you o'ed so that's great news. I really hope the reading is right and your cycles get back on track so you can get your bfp :)

Dee- looks like you should be o'ing soon! :happydance: with your regular cycles now it should only be a matter of time...I really hope this is your bfp cycle!

Raven- :hugs: so sorry the witch showed :(

Mandy- welcome to the thread! I hope this long cycle of yours was a fluke and you get back on track soon. I know how frustrating long cycles are. How long have you been ttc?

I hope everyone else is doing well and those of you in the path of this storm get through it ok. I live in Florida and didn't even get hit with it but it has been really windy here for days now because of the storm..that shows you how crazy huge it is!


----------



## mandy1229100

Rachel789 said:


> Newmrs- that is a very interesting psychic reading! It is looking like you o'ed so that's great news. I really hope the reading is right and your cycles get back on track so you can get your bfp :)
> 
> Dee- looks like you should be o'ing soon! :happydance: with your regular cycles now it should only be a matter of time...I really hope this is your bfp cycle!
> 
> Raven- :hugs: so sorry the witch showed :(
> 
> Mandy- welcome to the thread! I hope this long cycle of yours was a fluke and you get back on track soon. I know how frustrating long cycles are. How long have you been ttc?
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing well and those of you in the path of this storm get through it ok. I live in Florida and didn't even get hit with it but it has been really windy here for days now because of the storm..that shows you how crazy huge it is!

We have been trying for 10 months now, but this is the first time we started temping to verify O and the only reason my doc suggested that was because i missed my period, hopefully it is a fluke and I never have to deal with it again =) same for everyone else with long cycles!


----------



## cmwilson

Oh Raven - I'm so sorry about AF. I know I didn't help by reminding you how good your chart looked. I'm sorry. :hugs::cry: I just know your time is coming. 

Mandy - Welcome! I hope this cycle is a fluke and your cycles will shorten. I agree with Dee (seabean) with your chart. Good luck with temping and opks. They can be frustrating but stick with it. :flower:

NewMrs - Your chart looks good so far! I know what you mean about symptom spotting. It's hard not to! That looks like a great reading! I hope it comes true for you!

Dee - I hope O is around the corner and I hope the preseed does the trick for you and that this is your cycle. :happydance:

Rachel - How have you been feeling? When's your next appointment?

Well as for me, my husband and I ventured out this morning for our doctors appointment and it went well! There was no ultrasound today but we did get to hear the heartbeat and it was nice and strong at 154 bpm! :cloud9: In other news, we are bracing ourselves for hurricane Sandy. We live in southeastern Pennsylvania so unfortunately we are right in the path of the storm. Things are supposed to get worse here this evening so we are just hunkering down here. I'll keep you informed from the eye of the storm! :wacko:


----------



## Rachel789

Caroline- I am feeling ok. I have good and bad days still. I just really want my normal appetite back that I lost 2 months ago. How are you feeling? I had my 12 week scan last week which went great and my next ob appt is a week from tomorrow. All of Dh's family lives in Philly any my uncle and his family live on Long Island ny so I am hoping everyone is ok with the crazy storm coming. Hopefully they are over exaggerating it and it won't be as bad. I have a lot of experience with storms living in fla!


----------



## NewMrs2011

mandy1229100 said:


> NewMrs2011 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Mandy :) I'm useless at understanding charts but hopefully someone more knowledgeable will be able to help you soon.
> 
> Well my temp is up again! It's looking like I possibly did o, I'm just not 100% sure if it was cd26 or cd29.
> 
> And guess what....I'm already symptom spotting :haha: to be fair though I've had these 'symptoms' for the last few days (before ff gave me crosshairs) but when I seen the crosshairs my mind went into overdrive!
> 
> How's everyone else?
> 
> Since I started this crazy cylce I've been symptom spotting! Haha glad I'm not the only one who does that.
> 
> Now since I have O'd I just feel poopy! Bloated crampy and sore bb's.
> 
> What symptoms are you spotting?Click to expand...

This is my first proper 2ww and it's impossible to try and not get your hopes up!

I feel ok overall, but the last few evenings (including tonight) I've just been sitting watching TV and all of a sudden my cheeks have started burning! Like a hot flush but just my cheeks! :wacko: I didn't think anything of it until I got crosshairs on FF and when I googled it, it came up as a symptom. Another thing, which is really odd and sounds disgusting (sorry!), when I was getting in the shower yesterday I noticed the veins in my boobs were really blue and they really stood out, and I've never noticed that before. Oh, and this may be tmi, but I've also had a LOT of cm.

It doesn't help matters that I took a cheapy OPK and got a really convincing evap :haha:


----------



## NewMrs2011

Glad to hear your scan went well Caroline!

So sorry AF got you Raven :(

I'm watching the news coverage of the storm, it's on all the news channels in Scotland/UK but I'm watching CNN just now. The sea especially is crazy and I've never seen anything like it. 

Weather in general amazes me and I always said I would love to experience a hurricane however I soon changed my mind when we got caught in a tropical storm when we were in Orlando a couple of years ago! 

Stay safe everyone x


----------



## mrsc81

Great news on the your appt caroline, when will you have your next ultrasound?
Hope your staying safe from the storm :hugs:


----------



## mandy1229100

Ive also had alot of those symptoms newmrs. hot flashes galore! it's horrible haha, lots and lots of cm (milky white), and i have noticed veins as well but that could mean that af is coming, but we are going to go with it means i'm (we are) pregnant until proven other wise =)


----------



## NewMrs2011

It's been quiet in here today! Hope everyone's ok :)

I have been feeling awful today. Woke up sweating with a really sore head and feeling like I was gonna be sick. Came home from work at lunch time and spent my dinner hour in bed! Felt a bit better after a wee nap but still have a sore head and feeling yucky. There's so many bugs/colds/coughs going around just now, just that time of year I guess :(


----------



## seabean

Newmrs...I think the warm face flushing and tired feeling is a great confirmation that you really did O! I get hot and a warm face in my tww also. It's progesterone surging! Hopefully the tww will fly by for you and you can start testing soon :) any idea when you might start peeing on some more sticks? :haha:

My temps are low, which usually happens just before ovulation, but I have been o'ING more like cd16/17. Not cd14! Gasp! We shall see once my temps go up :)


----------



## NewMrs2011

I'm no chart expert but it does look like o is not too far away for you!

Oh I've already been peeing on sticks :haha: the one I took yesterday (posted in thr hpt gallery!) definitely had a 2nd line but I took the pic just out with the 5 minute window and doesn't look like it much colour. I'll do another tomorrow just because I'm obsessed lol. Realistically I think my chances are slim though given that this is the first time I've ovulated in months!


----------



## Diddums

NewMrs2011 said:


> I'm no chart expert but it does look like o is not too far away for you!
> 
> Oh I've already been peeing on sticks :haha: the one I took yesterday (posted in thr hpt gallery!) definitely had a 2nd line but I took the pic just out with the 5 minute window and doesn't look like it much colour. I'll do another tomorrow just because I'm obsessed lol. Realistically I think my chances are slim though given that this is the first time I've ovulated in months!

Ooo can you post the piccie here? :)

AFM cervix seems to be softening and getting higher. I have odd cm. it's gloppy, medium stretchyness and white. Hopefully will turn into ewcm soon :) opk are getting darker so fingers crossed I o in a week like back in January xxx


----------



## mrsc81

Good luck girls :hugs:


----------



## NewMrs2011

Good luck, I hope you o soon, it's sounding promising! 

Sorry I can't post the pic just now because I'm on my phone but you might be able to see it here https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/1341507-7dpo-test-can-you-see-anything.html


----------



## Diddums

NewMrs2011 said:


> Good luck, I hope you o soon, it's sounding promising!
> 
> Sorry I can't post the pic just now because I'm on my phone but you might be able to see it here https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/1341507-7dpo-test-can-you-see-anything.html

Ooooo I definitely see a second line! I hope this is it for you :) xxx


----------



## NewMrs2011

Thank you :) I'm not getting my hopes up because I just don't know if there's any colour in it! Time will tell I suppose!


----------



## seabean

I definitely see something too!! It's pretty thick to just be an evaporation! Can't wait for you to test again in the Am!!


----------



## NewMrs2011

Thanks! I'm kinda excited to test but I'm kinda nervous too!

I'm still doing an opk daily and after being really light they've been getting progressively darker (not + tho) so knowing my luck I probably haven't even ovulated or something :haha:


----------



## seabean

Do you have extra cheapies enough to take one now?? If thats how dark it was yesterday then you are bound to see something!


----------



## NewMrs2011

I do have cheapies but I've had heaps to drink tonight so dunno if it'll be worth it!

It's 11.27pm here now so ill definitely test 1st thing in the morning. I'll be sure to let you know the outcome!


----------



## seabean

Yay good luck! We are due for a bfp...


----------



## NewMrs2011

Thank you, we are due a BFP but there are more deserving ladies in here than me!


----------



## mandy1229100

Awe im getting so excited for you!. Ill be checking in morning to see what happened. Hoping ny temps stay up to!


----------



## NewMrs2011

Thank you! Your charts looking good too! When will you test?


----------



## NewMrs2011

:bfn: must have been an evap! 

Keep thinking I see something faint but think its just indents. Took a clearblue digital...disaster! Stupidly didn't read the instructions and only dipped for 5 seconds so the dip bit didn't even turn pink. Temp is down today but dunno if that's got anything to do with me having less than 4hrs sleep :(


----------



## mrsc81

Oh no :-( wait a couple of days and test again :hugs:


----------



## mandy1229100

I agree wait a day or to see if your temps go back up =] 

Today my temps went up another .2! Fertility friend says triphasic chart. Im too scared to test tho!


----------



## NewMrs2011

Good luck Mandy! It's looking really good for you.


----------



## seabean

Oh no, sorry for the bfn Newmrs! That was a nasty evap, I was totally convinced. Damn! Big hugs.


----------



## NewMrs2011

Yeah it was pretty convincing. Hopefully AF will arrive soon and we can start with the next cycle. That in itself will be a huge positive for me given how crazy my body has been over the last year or so!


----------



## NewMrs2011

I apologise in advance, but....

I can't stop looking at tonights hpt (top) & opk (bottom). I'm sure I see something but I don't know what. I look at it so much that the line disappears so I just don't know :wacko: Thought if it was a bfp it would have been darker than this by now though:

https://i48.tinypic.com/30c4t8x.jpg

Feel free to tell me to wise up :haha:


----------



## mrsc81

I definately see something on the opk and i think i see something on the hpt, my laptop is never good at viewing lines! Maybe test again in the morning? 
I tested on 10dpo but didnt know how long i had left the test there as i expected a bfn and i was getting organised to go to a wedding, it had a very faint line but i just thought id left it there too long.


----------



## cmwilson

NewMrs - I see something. I do. I don't think it would necessarily be darker at 9 dpo. Some people don't get positives until after 15 dpo so it is possible. I'm not trying to get your hopes up but maybe wait a couple of days and do another one. :thumbup:


----------



## NewMrs2011

Thank you, I will. I'm glad I'm not imagining it, even if it is just an evap! I wish I had the willpower to resist testing so early, but I just don't!


----------



## bnporter81

Hi girls...just checking on everyone who was in the path of Sandy. Hope you're all doing well:hugs:

NewMrs...wishing you lots of luck:thumbup:I hope your temp comes back up and you get nice dark lines in the days to come. I saw both of your tests you posted and if they are just evaps, then they sure are nasty ones!:wacko:

Welcome Mandy! I have had very looooong cycles and I know how frustrating it is TTC when your body won't cooperate. I hope things improve for you:flower:

Hope all of the mommies-to-be are doing good:hugs:

Happy Halloween...getting ready to go trick or treating.:fool::munch:


----------



## mandy1229100

bnporter81 said:


> Hi girls...just checking on everyone who was in the path of Sandy. Hope you're all doing well:hugs:
> 
> NewMrs...wishing you lots of luck:thumbup:I hope your temp comes back up and you get nice dark lines in the days to come. I saw both of your tests you posted and if they are just evaps, then they sure are nasty ones!:wacko:
> 
> Welcome Mandy! I have had very looooong cycles and I know how frustrating it is TTC when your body won't cooperate. I hope things improve for you:flower:
> 
> Hope all of the mommies-to-be are doing good:hugs:
> 
> Happy Halloween...getting ready to go trick or treating.:fool::munch:

Thank you so much =] im hoping that this os the one. My temps just look so good. We will see soon =]


----------



## mandy1229100

NewMrs2011 said:


> Thank you, I will. I'm glad I'm not imagining it, even if it is just an evap! I wish I had the willpower to resist testing so early, but I just don't!

I can totally see something there!!!


----------



## NewMrs2011

Same again this morning, faint line but low temps. It's not good :(


----------



## mrsc81

Maybe a faulty batch of tests? That is very strange :hugs:


----------



## mandy1229100

Finally tested. And nothing =[ a bigfatnegative. But im not giving up hey. My temps went down a little fit. So I guess I will wait and see


----------



## raventtc

newmrs -- good luck with testing again, a line is a line (right??) 

hey ladies :wave: welp my charting is now offically going to drive me crazy! i don't know if i can seriously deal with that again, everything was going sooo great and then a full blown af -- who decided to delay her show -- guess i am thinking about what i can do to increase our chances? i mean i know it will happen if its meant to be...but i am getting tired of waiting and so is my hubby, he actually took this time harder than usual. which is soo hard to see and deal with when i am in my own head about the whole thing too

sorry for the rant of sorts, good luck to all of you ladies in your 2ww!! :hugs:


----------



## seabean

Newmrs - try using another brand of test. I agree w/ MRSC that it could be a faulty batch of tests. There should be some sort of # on each wrapper - if you google that something might come up if someone else posted something about that being a faulty batch...I think it was 2 cycles ago I got a very faint line on a cheapie test, but didn't on others - other people online said they also had false positives with that certain batch. BUT if you get a faint line on a better brand, then I would say chances are excellent that there really is something there! Fingers crossed that the tests get darker and your temps stay up!

Raven - so sorry again about AF :( :hugs: I know it's hard too when the hubbys get extra down about it. For some reason I'm able to deal with it when he is fine, but I get kinda low when he's low :( I am trying preseed this cycle, just for the heck of it. I also felt like there wasn't too much more we could be doing :(

Sorry for your BFN Mandy, here is still hope until AF shows! :hugs:

I don't think I've ovulated just yet...even though I had been super crampy and bloated and got a big temp dip. The past 2 cycles I ovulated on CD 16, which is today. We have been bd'ing a bunch, which I think is starting to take a little bit of a toll on us - this morning it was purely about reproduction and zero romance. Ugh, I hate that! I didn't want it to ever get like that. Anyone else get to that point? Hopefully we can spice it up tonight :shrug: and that I ovulate soon!


----------



## mrsc81

Yes Dee, it was mostly about the :baby: making as ive not got a high sex drive, and when youve been with someone for 14yrs i dont think you tend to be at it like rabbits :haha:


----------



## mrsc81

Any of you UK ladies want to try pregnacare conception? Ive got a pack with just 4 pills used, so 26 foil sealed left, if you msg me your address i will post when i can.


----------



## mandy1229100

raventtc said:


> newmrs -- good luck with testing again, a line is a line (right??)
> 
> hey ladies :wave: welp my charting is now offically going to drive me crazy! i don't know if i can seriously deal with that again, everything was going sooo great and then a full blown af -- who decided to delay her show -- guess i am thinking about what i can do to increase our chances? i mean i know it will happen if its meant to be...but i am getting tired of waiting and so is my hubby, he actually took this time harder than usual. which is soo hard to see and deal with when i am in my own head about the whole thing too
> 
> sorry for the rant of sorts, good luck to all of you ladies in your 2ww!! :hugs:

awe I'm so sorry to hear that, im pretty sure im heading in the same direction, 

I know if we didn't conceive this cycle that we are going to use opks and conceive plus our next time around, I will keep my fx for you this cycle!


----------



## NewMrs2011

Well it's either dodgy tests or both me and my tap water have bfp's :(

So disappointing even though I wasn't expecting it. I have used over half my batch of these tests and didn't have any problems with them until now :(


----------



## mandy1229100

Awe you'll have to get some new ones and let us know


----------



## seabean

crap, that really sucks. doesn't mean you are out yet though!


----------



## mrsc81

20 week half way bump :)


https://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh163/klassykitty81/bump.jpg


----------



## Diddums

Aww that's such a cute bump xx


----------



## seabean

Adorable!!!! Congrats on being half-way :) Thanks for posting!


----------



## Rachel789

Aww what a cute little bump!


----------



## mrsc81

Thanks girls :hugs:


----------



## mandy1229100

Negative again today. Pretty sure af is coming I just have that feeling you get when you know your about to start. 
Been pretty emotional today.


----------



## bnporter81

Adorable bump! Hope you're all doing well!


----------



## cmwilson

Mandy - I'm so sorry about the negative. :hugs: I hope AF stays away. 

NewMrs - I see your temp has gone back up. I hope that's a good sign. :thumbup:

Dee - I hope you O soon! I hope you are able to make bding less mechanical and more romantic. Maybe time for a sexy nightie? :winkwink:

Raven - I know how disappointed you must be. :hugs: Have you tried using preseed or conceive plus? I'm going to continue to stay positive for you. :thumbup:

Bethany - I hope things are going well and your blood pressure is getting better. :hugs:

Katya - Hope your weight loss is going well and that you O this cycle!

Louise - What an adorable bump! Happy half-way mark!!

I went maternity clothes shopping yesterday and got some cute stuff! The maternity stuff amplifies my teeny almost 13 week bump. I put a picture below. (Sorry about the mess in the background I was sorting through my clothes :blush:)

I hope all of you are doing well. I am truly thinking of all of you. :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 16


----------



## mandy1229100

Awe look how adorable that tiny beautiful bump is =]

Good news I haven't started af yet.
Bad news temps dropped a little again.


----------



## mrsc81

Cute bump Caroline! 
The mess in my pic is me sorting out the rooms getting ready to start the nursery :haha:
Got my 20 week scan tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## seabean

Super cute little bump Caroline! I am pretty sure I ovulated yesterday or Friday based on my sure-sign nipple soreness :) We got a lot of unromantic BD'ing in and used preseed every time - I hope it was enough! We'll see in a few weeks...

Mandy, hopefully AF stays away! 

Bethany - how are you doing these days? I hope your blood pressure is easily managed enough! :hugs:

Newmrs - how are you doing in this TWW?? still no AF?


----------



## Rachel789

Caroline your little bump is cute too! Mine looks about your size. I will try to get around to posting a bump pic soon.

Dee- yay for TWW! I am excited for you and hope this is finally it :)

Caroline and Louise- did you get the flu shot? I am debating whether or not to get it...I can't decide!

I hope everyone else is doing well :)


----------



## Diddums

Aww that is a super cute bump Caroline!

AFM waiting to O. No idea whether I will or wont, in Jan i got a positive OPK cd21 (so should be tomorrow) but todays wash't very dark so not optimistic. Temp drop this morning but i had a few cocktails last night and tossed and turned so not sure whether to trust the temp. Temps are looking similar to my ovulatory cycle in Jan so who knows, keep your fingers crossed for me??? xxx


----------



## bnporter81

Caroline, love the bump!:cloud9:And your shirt is so adorable, too! I think a lot of maternity clothes are really nice these days:thumbup:


----------



## bnporter81

Caroline and Dee, thanks for asking about my blood pressure:hugs: I have been taking basically just a water pill for the last couple of weeks and I go tomorrow for them to see if it's helping or if I need to be on something more. Trying not to stress because that sure WONT help:dohh:

Oh, also some heavy spotting today so I'm not sure what that's all about, lol


----------



## mrsc81

Rachel i havent had flu shot yet but thinking of going to get it this week.


----------



## mrsc81

Bethany hope you get your blood pressure under control :hugs:
Good luck those waiting to ovulate and in tww :flower:


----------



## bnporter81

Thanks, good luck on your scan! :hugs: Will you find out the sex?


----------



## mrsc81

I had the gender scan at 16+2 - Girl :pink:
Hoping to get confirmation though :thumbup:


----------



## cmwilson

Dee - Hooray for O! :happydance:

Katya - Hope you O soon!

Mandy - Hope AF continues to stay away!

Bethany and Louise - Good luck at your appointments tomorrow!!

Rachel - Yes I got a flu shot, my doc recommended I get it. They also want DH to get one but he hasn't done it yet. :dohh:

Thanks for the compliments on the bumpette. :haha: I love looking at it. I can't wait til all of us get to have bumps to look at. :thumbup:


----------



## NewMrs2011

Loving the bump pics ladies, so cute! 

Dunno what's happening with me. No AF yet but I'm not sure when to expect it because I don't know when exactly I ovulated (if I even have) and I also dont know how long my luteal phase is, so I just haven't got a clue! Hoping it arrives soon though.


----------



## mandy1229100

That is a tough one Newmrs, I would just wait a few more days see what your temps are doing, I also have dotted lines on mine so im not 1005 on the day but im pretty sure that it was the cd61 cause you can see the shift. 

cmwilson - thank you, your very sweet and I agree I hope we all have bfps so we can have little bumps to look at =)


----------



## mrsc81

20 week scan went great, it was about 20 mins long, and it was great to see baby again, it was really funny because she had her head behind my hip bone and then started doing a headstand :haha: She also had her legs wide open and so we got confirmation we are :pink:, we didnt say we already knew. The sonographer was lovely, much nicer than the one at my 12 week scan. Baby is measuring average and weighing 12 ozs.


https://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh163/klassykitty81/20wkscan.jpg


----------



## NewMrs2011

Beautiful pic! Glad all went well :)


----------



## raventtc

great pictures ladies :D 

I have tried concieve plus in the past and preseed too...i have some left might just try it (what the hell -- right) was thinking i wasn't going to temp this month but damn it my body just seems to wake up and I temp and then i lay there mad at myself for waking up and now i have to look and see what temp says....sooo crazy the things we do -- well there are so many other things we do that are crazier than that..but anyway you all understand what i was going for.


----------



## seabean

Raven, I am the same way with temping - it's a love/hate relationship at the moment :haha:

MrsC, your visit sounds like it was so fun! Maybe your little girl will turn out to be an Olympic gymnast?! :headspin:

Have you pregnant ladies started buying stuff yet? Getting the nursery ready? :crib:

In other news, :sad2::holly: my tatas hurt bad


----------



## mandy1229100

seabean said:


> Raven, I am the same way with temping - it's a love/hate relationship at the moment :haha:
> 
> MrsC, your visit sounds like it was so fun! Maybe your little girl will turn out to be an Olympic gymnast?! :headspin:
> 
> Have you pregnant ladies started buying stuff yet? Getting the nursery ready? :crib:
> 
> In other news, :sad2::holly: my tatas hurt bad

Mine to!


----------



## mrsc81

Dee - Hope this is a bfp coming for you :hugs:

Ive bought lots of things, plan to paint the nursery in the next few weeks, and then get things organised in there :thumbup:


----------



## policewife44

Hi all - I am so happy there is a thread about long cycles. Mine is ridiculously long to the point where they think there could be an issue. My last menstruating (sorry, I don't know all the lingo yet as I am new the forum) was 7/31-8/4... nothing since then. Been TTC since 10/4 (I know, barely any time) but they are doing proactive testing now. They put me on progesterone for 10 days.. I am on day 4. I should get a period after I am done taking it and then I guess I should hopefully be able to better track my ovulation?? Once I do get the period, I need to get blood work done on day 3 of the cycle so they can test me for PCOS. Then a week after that, going back in to discuss results as well as get an internal ultrasound. I am extremely stressed about the whole thing and it's definitely consuming my thoughts :(


----------



## mandy1229100

mrsc - I bet thats so exciting! Beautiful pic and congrats again =)


----------



## seabean

policewife44 said:


> Hi all - I am so happy there is a thread about long cycles. Mine is ridiculously long to the point where they think there could be an issue. My last menstruating (sorry, I don't know all the lingo yet as I am new the forum) was 7/31-8/4... nothing since then. Been TTC since 10/4 (I know, barely any time) but they are doing proactive testing now. They put me on progesterone for 10 days.. I am on day 4. I should get a period after I am done taking it and then I guess I should hopefully be able to better track my ovulation?? Once I do get the period, I need to get blood work done on day 3 of the cycle so they can test me for PCOS. Then a week after that, going back in to discuss results as well as get an internal ultrasound. I am extremely stressed about the whole thing and it's definitely consuming my thoughts :(

You found the right place! Many of us on here have gone months without ovulating - which makes TTC a bit difficult and more stressful than it needs to be :wacko: It sounds like your Dr is taking all the right steps though so far. Many of us on this board used progesterone (Provera, etc) to bring on a period (AF). When I first went to the Dr, they did cycle day 3 (CD3) tests also, which includes a bunch of hormones for PCOS, etc. Hopefully they identify what is slowing your body down and can treat it quickly from there! Good luck


----------



## mandy1229100

policewife44 said:


> Hi all - I am so happy there is a thread about long cycles. Mine is ridiculously long to the point where they think there could be an issue. My last menstruating (sorry, I don't know all the lingo yet as I am new the forum) was 7/31-8/4... nothing since then. Been TTC since 10/4 (I know, barely any time) but they are doing proactive testing now. They put me on progesterone for 10 days.. I am on day 4. I should get a period after I am done taking it and then I guess I should hopefully be able to better track my ovulation?? Once I do get the period, I need to get blood work done on day 3 of the cycle so they can test me for PCOS. Then a week after that, going back in to discuss results as well as get an internal ultrasound. I am extremely stressed about the whole thing and it's definitely consuming my thoughts :(

Hopefully things will get moving quickly for you, they can figure out what is going on and get you back on track =)


----------



## Rachel789

Louise- I am happy to hear everything went well with your scan and you were able to confirm it is a girl :)

Bethany- I hope your appt goes well and your blood pressure is back down.

Katya- that would be amazing if your cycles got back on track and you o soon. I really hope it happens!

Mandy- any sign of af? I hope she stays away!

New mrs-I can't tell for sure if you actually o'ed or not but I hope you get your answer soon.

Caroline- I probably should get the flu shot as well I am worried about not getting it because I am going to be traveling three times during the 2nd tri and I really don't want the flu! I am making my dh get it as well :)

Dee- I hope those ta-tas keep hurting :haha:

Police wife- welcome to the thread! I hope you get answers as to why your cycles are long. We are all here for you!

Raven- whenever I wanted to take sometime off from temping I would wake up anyways too...I guess our bodies just get in that mode :dohh:


----------



## mandy1229100

nothings changed so far, just gonna wait and see if she shows up in the next 2days, if not im going to test again on 18dpo


----------



## seabean

mandy1229100 said:


> nothings changed so far, just gonna wait and see if she shows up in the next 2days, if not im going to test again on 18dpo

do you think its possible you might have actually ovulated on cd65? if that was the case, then those HPTs you took might have been too early. i think you still have a shot!


----------



## mandy1229100

Anything is possible lol. But I figure if I wait at least 2 more days testing will be safe


----------



## NewMrs2011

Well I got a temp drop this morning which is fine. But is it normal to have such a huge drop? Also how long after a drop does AF arrive normally?


----------



## mandy1229100

Im not sure exactly but from what I've read it should be the day of or the day after.

My temps went down a little more again today. Dpo 16. Im pretty sure im out.


----------



## seabean

Mandy - sorry AF got you :hugs:

Newmrs - maybe you haven't ovulated yet? if not, then maybe keep BD'ing just in case! many of us have ovulated late in our cycle :hugs:

How's everyone else doing? It's been quiet in here :coffee:


----------



## NewMrs2011

Hi Seabean, how are you?

Yeah I'm wondering that too. I'm fed up. I'm too impatient for this. I spent months wishing the spotting would stop and now here I am wishing AF would arrive. I can't cope with this I feel as though times running out :(

Sorry for AF Mandy :(


----------



## seabean

Newmrs I totally know how you feel. It the worst when it feels like there isn't anything you can do and your body just isn't cooperating. But you won't go on like this forever, don't worry! Do you think going back to the Dr will help? Maybe try clomid? Sorry I can't remember, but have you had any sort of tests done? I think enjoying my time now without kids a big way that my hubby and I have been able to kinda deal with the impatience. Go out to dinner, drink, stay up late, go to a movie, drop everything and go away for the weekend, etc. All that will be a lot more difficult to do once you have kids! It makes the long wait more bearable, in my experience :hugs:

As for me, I'm just cruising along in the TWW. It's easy not to symptom spot this early in the TWW, but in a week I'll probably be going a bit wacky over-analyzing everything. 
There is a HUGE baby boom among my friends right now. Surprisingly it doesn't bother me that much, but I just don't know how some people have it so easy getting pregnant!


----------



## mandy1229100

I'm relieved that af is here, I would much rather have a bfp but im just glad that that cycle is over. 77 days of waiting. But hopefully this cycle will be more normal. I'm going to use opks, concieve plus and smep this time around. I am determined. 

seabean- I will be watching your chart! I pray that you get your bfp!
Newmrs- I know how the waiting is and I really hope something happens for you very soon I will checking on you!


----------



## NewMrs2011

seabean said:


> Newmrs I totally know how you feel. It the worst when it feels like there isn't anything you can do and your body just isn't cooperating. But you won't go on like this forever, don't worry! Do you think going back to the Dr will help? Maybe try clomid? Sorry I can't remember, but have you had any sort of tests done? I think enjoying my time now without kids a big way that my hubby and I have been able to kinda deal with the impatience. Go out to dinner, drink, stay up late, go to a movie, drop everything and go away for the weekend, etc. All that will be a lot more difficult to do once you have kids! It makes the long wait more bearable, in my experience :hugs:
> 
> As for me, I'm just cruising along in the TWW. It's easy not to symptom spot this early in the TWW, but in a week I'll probably be going a bit wacky over-analyzing everything.
> There is a HUGE baby boom among my friends right now. Surprisingly it doesn't bother me that much, but I just don't know how some people have it so easy getting pregnant!

I'm back at the doctors mid December, I'm getting tested for my thyroid again as the last time it was slightly underactive and she thought that might have had something to do with the spotting so she wanted to re-do the tests in 3 months time. I had general bloods done towards the beginning of this year and everything else came back fine. tbh I don't think they'll do much until I lose weight, which I am doing but VERY slowly. I wonder if my weight loss will speed up if she puts me on medication for my thyroid.

Hope you get to be part of that baby boom very soon, and good on you for not letting it bother you too much :thumbup: I dont personally know many people that are pregnant just now but the there's a few folk I know who are but they're not particularly nice people, so it's making dislike them even more! (that makes me sound like a right b*tch but I'm not, honest :haha:)

I'll never understand how so many people get pregnant 'by accident' or following a one night stand or something, it just doesn't make sense given how short your fertile window is!

I do feel like something is happening with me, whether it's ovulation, AF or what, I don't know. But I've had really sore boobs yesterday and today and I've also been getting sharp stabbing pains around (where I think is) my ovary area.


----------



## cmwilson

Hey ladies I'm in need of a little support. We had to put our cat Darcy to sleep tonight and I am absolutely crushed. She was only 2 years old. She was acting fine until yesterday when she was a bit lethargic and not really hungry. Today she wouldn't eat so we took her in and they found a large mass on her pancreas blocking the gall bladder. They were pretty sure it was cancer and that even if they did surgery there was no guarantee. I just hope we made the right decision and that she didn't have more years in her. I will always be second guessing my decision. She was my best buddy and a momma's girl and I don't know what I'll do without her. I know this stress isn't good for the baby but I can't stop feeling miserable.


----------



## mrsc81

caroline :hugs: Ive had 5 cats in total since me and DH have been together, and now ive got 3 little dogs. 
We had 3 cats around the time we got married and one of them was really ill, it was awful, he would sit in his bed and not move, i took him to the vet and they said he had some kind of arthiritis of the spine, he was only 1-2yrs old, he just got worse and worse, wasnt eating or drinking, and i didnt know what to do, so when we went on our honeymoon i said to my parents as they were coming round to feed the cats, if he doesnt get better would they do the right thing and put him to sleep. 
And thats what they did, it was awful but i know i did what was best for him and didnt prolong his suffering, and you have done the right thing with your cat as well :hugs:

Cats have caused me nothing but heartbreak, i had one get run over and then the other one we had at the time disappeared not long after, then the one had to be put to sleep, so i rehomed the last 2 as i just couldnt cope with the upset.
:hugs:


----------



## seabean

aw Caroline, I'm so sorry about your kitty! That is devastating that they discovered the growth, but you definitely did the right thing! Don't beat yourself up over this. :hugs: It's not your fault at all. And putting your cat through all the surgery and treatments might have been miserable for it just to prolong the inevitable, but with a worse quality of life. I've never had a cat, but I have a little bulldog and I am going to HATE the day we have to say goodbye to him :(


----------



## Rachel789

Aww Caroline :hugs: you def did the right thing. I know how hard it is to loose a pet because they truly are family. I have a 9 year old cat and love him so much and now that he is getting older I keep thinking about how crushed I would be to loose him. I work from home and he spends so much time with me and is my companion and I consider him like a child to me.

My cat that stays with my mom we got on my 17th bday was just diagnosed with cancer a month or so ago. When my mom told me I was crying and so upset. Luckily the cancer was still small and just under her skin so it was in an operable place so they removed it but we read there is no guarantee it won't come back. So we are hoping it stays away :(

Don't beat yourself up over your decision. It was the right thing to do in this situation as your cat was suffering. With time you will feel better.


----------



## bnporter81

Hi everyone:flower:

Caroline, I'm so sorry about your cat. It's always hard to lose a pet and it's even harder being the one that has to make a decision like that.:hugs: Like the others said, you did the right thing. I know you didn't want it to be in pain and suffer...I knowr that doesn't make it feel any better, but try not to be too hard on yourself, hon.

Dee, your chart is looking GREAT! Wishing you lots of luck this cycle:thumbup:

Mandy, sorry AF arrived, but I know how you feel about just being glad for a long cycle to be over. I've had my longest cycle be about double what you had and it's always such a relief to feel like you're starting over fresh and have hopes that the current cycle will be closer to normal:thumbup: Good luck!

Hope the pregnant ladies are doing well! I know time will go by quickly and it won't be long until we get to start seeing bigger bumps and adorable baby pics:cloud9:I can't wait!

AFM, my blood pressure was lower at my appt. on Monday, but still high enough where the doctor wanted to put me on something. So she decided to put me on a low dose of something that she said would be safe when/if I conceived. She talked of possibly putting me on Metformin in a few months and she said it would probably help my ovulation as well as helping me lose a few pounds which she said would help, too. Guess we'll see how it all goes.

Big :hugs:


----------



## mandy1229100

Wow I could not imagine having a cycle double that! Your one strong lady!. I'm glad they found something for your blood pressure that's safe!


----------



## raventtc

caroline sorry to hear about your cat, you did the right thing thou don't second guess yourself, you weren't selfish with her, you made sure she won't suffer with all the pain that she could have endored.

bethany glad to hear you got something safe from the doctors to help with your blood pressure

afm- i am think and hoping o is soon, we have been at it like rabbits...lol, but we are making it fun.... :D


----------



## bnporter81

Raven, looks like you O'd to me! Good luck:thumbup:


----------



## raventtc

yeah i think so too, just a few more temps and ff should give me crosshairs, late last night i had some cramps not bad but felt something and i just figured it was because i ate cheese pizza and cheese and me are not friends..lol :D


----------



## seabean

Congrats on ovulating Raven!! :happydance: Hopefully all that sexy time was just what you needed to get that BFP this cycle!!

Bethany - I think it's great news that your BP went down a little! The medication should help, and BP is one of those risk factors that you can help with some simple lifestyle changes - it sounds like you already know that though and hopefully it's something you can get under control again. metformin might also be a great boost for ovulation - I think many women with PCOS will use that to help O'ing.

Well this TWW is draagging on for me. I'm really resisting testing b/c I only have 2 FRER's in my bathroom and I don't want to waste $ if I don't have to. There is nothing dramatically different about this cycle so far. I feel super thirsty constantly the past few days and also crazy sweaty (eww), but I think being only 9DPO would be too early for that to mean anything. Another friend announced she was pregnant this weekend. I think it's almost double digits, the number of girls that are pregnant across all our friend groups right now. :dohh: Hopefully I will be joining in this crazy baby boom!


----------



## mrsc81

Good luck Dee and all you other girls 
:dust::dust:​


----------



## bnporter81

Hi girls, nothing much here. AF is finally gone (after 8 days):wacko:Geez, I'm glad for that. Now back to the same old grind, I suppose:dohh:

This weekend was pretty good. DH and I celebrated our anniversary so we went out to a nice Italian restaurant and I got to have my favorite, Tiramisu:cloud9:So all in all it was a pretty good weekend:thumbup:

Hope all of you had a good weekend as well:hugs:


----------



## mandy1229100

Good luck for when you test! Fingers crossed


----------



## raventtc

bethany glad to hear af is gone and sounds like a good time....i love tiramsu too!!

afm- just same old same old for me. 2ww is killer sometimes, but next week will be sooo busy that it will fly by so that is a plus :D


----------



## seabean

Happy Anniversary Bethany! :wedding:


----------



## Rachel789

Happy anniversary Bethany! 

Good luck to those in the TWW :dust:


----------



## Diddums

Happy anniversary Bethany :)

Hubby and I recently celebrated 8 years together. Well nothing going on here. No ovulation and no signs either. My temps have been stable over the last few days but nothing else. Don't think I will ovulate. Just hope it's a short annovulatory cycle :( weightless has slowed down as I've stopped cycling outside. My exercise bike arrives yesterday so going to be doing an hour every evening from now on. Really need to shift another 20lb by the end of jan :( xxx


----------



## Diddums

Quiet here today :( 

I've had my first patch of egg white cm since January. It's been so long I couldn't remember what I was looking for. But there it was. Clear egg like and stretchy! Hopefully this is positive and it means I may ovulate his cycle. Time will tell :) my new exercise bike is fab! Get a good workout and hopefully can continue to lose weight :)


----------



## mandy1229100

I hope your right and its time for O =] better get busy besides bding is great exercise as well lol


----------



## raventtc

diddums -- great news on the ewcm!! yes get some bd in just in case :D and glad to hear you love your indoor bike just the same, i give you a huge applause for riding bikes...this weekend the hubby and i rode some and oh my lets just say that biking isn't for me...or atleast the bike i rode was not a pleasent experience at all

afm- just found out that i am spotting...it was there when i wiped -- its way to early for af to show up, FINGERS CROSSED this means something good!! and that my body isn't starting to go back down the long dark road of wonder and confusement (don't think that is a word) 

hows everyone else doing??


----------



## seabean

raven - hopefully that is implantation bleeding!!!!!! :) FINGERS CROSSED!

diddums - i totally admire your dedication to this weight loss and biking! you ROCK!

I completely feel AF coming, which I normally would about this time - with some bloating, mild AF cramps, etc. Plus I was a total B%ITCH last night to my poor husband...extremely PMS-y. Sucks. :trouble:

I am not expecting AF until Sunday/Monday. But we are hosting a huge Thanksgiving party on Saturday night, so I'll take a test then at 14DPO, just so that I know I can safely party and drown in my infertility sorrows :drunk: Ok I'm just being PMS-y and dramatic, sorry girls. :haha: :cry:


----------



## Rachel789

Raven- how exciting!!! Do you normally not spot during the TWW? I really hope this means your bfp is coming :happydance:

Katya- yay for ewcm :wohoo: I really hope you will o anytime now! Glad you are enjoying your new bike, keep it up!

Dee- wow your chart looks so good!!! When is test day?!

I hope everyone else is doing well! :)


----------



## Rachel789

Most people who get their bfps say they felt like af was on her way...I felt no different when I got mine!


----------



## raventtc

i have spotting in the past but mostly the day before af shows up....i looked back at all my charts on ff and not mid cycle spotting, i know when i was just coming off bc and not temping i would spot often and it would drive me crazy but that has been awhile

seabean- sorry your are feeling misrable :hugs: but like rachel said some ladies feel af coming and its really a BFP!! hopeing and praying for you :D


----------



## mandy1229100

I hope its of for you! We need some bfps on here!


----------



## raventtc

YES we do...when i went to the bathroom like an hour later nothing so sign of spotting or anything ?? i am still gonna keep it on FF since it did happen even if it was just one time


----------



## seabean

RAVEN - I've obviously never had it, but it sounds just like the description of implantation bleeding :flower: I hope it is!!!


----------



## mrsc81

Dee - i dont know how you have resisted not testing yet! I was always testing from about 8dpo or something :haha:

Raven - Hope the spotting means something good for you :flower:

Katya - Well done on keeping up the exercise, at least the cold and dark nights wont put you off now youve got an exercise bike :thumbup:

Hope everyone else is doing well.. And were past due a BFP in here 
:dust::dust::dust:​


----------



## Diddums

Thanks ladies :) very chuffed. 

Think I may have gotten my first positive opk in 10 months!!! Would you mind having a look and letting me know what you think?


----------



## Diddums

Link below if the picture doesn't work lol :)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/3wn2ygrv1s3xcf2/Photo 15-11-2012 21 33 28.jpg


----------



## mandy1229100

Looks positive to me!


----------



## Diddums

You think so? The picture below is the full 5 mins. So excited. Hope it isn't a false pos! 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/03ilb17lkuydgqf/Photo 15-11-2012 21 42 09.png


----------



## mandy1229100

Um yes! Lol from here the test line looks darker and thicker than the control!! Get busy! Lol


----------



## Rachel789

Ooooooooo that is a positive how exciting!!!!!! Get bd'ing and catch that egg :sex: :sex: :sex:


----------



## Diddums

Thanks ladies. I'm so excited lol!!! Hubby is ready and willing :)


----------



## bnporter81

Katya, that last one definitely looks positive. :happydance: If you've had EWCM as well, I bet for sure you'll O.!!:thumbup: I hope this is your month, hon!

Dee, your temp. looks soooo promising. I hope this is it for you, too!:hugs:


----------



## seabean

TOTALLY POSITIVE! no doubt. I agree, with the EWCM it is super promising! Go to bed! :)


----------



## Diddums

So ridiculously happy ATM lol

Took a few more opk this morning. Took three different ones lol. All positive! 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/j1btg1llrnzi1vf/Photo 16-11-2012 10 59 16.jpg

Cervix is hso and plenty of ewcm :) :happydance::happydance:

Lots of :sex::sex: over the next few days :) 

Dee lots if luck lovely your chart looks promising ( though I know that's happened in the past). Keeping everything crossed for you....well maybe not legs but ykwim! Lol


----------



## mrsc81

Katya - thats great! :happydance: Hope this is it for you and you wont need that appt! :flower:


----------



## seabean

Diddums said:


> So ridiculously happy ATM lol
> 
> Took a few more opk this morning. Took three different ones lol. All positive!
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/j1btg1llrnzi1vf/Photo 16-11-2012 10 59 16.jpg
> 
> Cervix is hso and plenty of ewcm :) :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Lots of :sex::sex: over the next few days :)
> 
> Dee lots if luck lovely your chart looks promising ( though I know that's happened in the past). Keeping everything crossed for you....well maybe not legs but ykwim! Lol

I kinda like those bright pink OPKs :haha:

I wish my temp rose today :( according to past trends, if my temp goes down again tomorrow then AF is just a day or two away. My uterus is sending me some major warning signs of the witch's impending doom though, so I'm not super hopeful. :witch: But thanks for the chart love ladies and I still have a teeny bit of hope!


----------



## mandy1229100

Did. I hope this is your month! That's so exciting to see that after so long isn't it!
Sea- I hope this isn't the same as last cycle fingers crossed for you I'll be stalking again!


----------



## Rachel789

Dee if you look at my bfp chart I had a big temp drop on 12 dpo and that's when my temp usually drops in preparation of af so I thought 100% I was out so it goes to show you really can't read too much into temps!


----------



## seabean

Rachel - that's right, I remember that now. I am testing tomorrow AM either way, so stay tuned :coffee: Were you PMS-y at all too?


----------



## Rachel789

I really felt no different to be honest. I always thought since I never get sore boobs I would know when I was pregnant because I would get sore boobs but nope no sore boobs until I was about 5 or 6 weeks. Also when dh and I bded on 10 dpo i spotted and that was usual for me as well. The only thing I can think of that was different was on 6 or 7 dpo i had true ewcm where usually around that time I would get stretchy cm but it was not clear and that time it was. But I really didn't think much of it at the time.


----------



## rmsh1

Hi girlies, sorry I have been away, this moving back to NZ business is no easy thing! I dont get much time to myself while staying with OH's family, so please forgive me for not being on much at the mo

Katya, that OPK is soooo positive, I hope you're getting in a lot of BDing

Dee, I cannot wait til you test!!!


----------



## Diddums

Hope the move isn't too stressful!


Good luck for tomorrow morning Dee. Fingers crossed xxx


----------



## seabean

Ok I couldn't wait until tomorrow morning...

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!
:cloud9:



I HOPE HOPE HOPE HOPE this sticks!!


----------



## NewMrs2011

OMG! No denying that one! Congrats xx


----------



## cmwilson

I know I've been MIA but I just HAD to come on and say YAY DEE!!! Soooo SOooooo happy for you!!! Congratulations!! Sending very sticky vibes!

:happydance::hugs::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::headspin::fool::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

And congrats on the opk Katya! Get to BDing!! :thumbup:


----------



## Diddums

Omg Dee!!!!!!!!!!! Yay omg :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mandy1229100

Yay how exciting!! Cobgrats sea!


----------



## mrsc81

Congrats Dee!!!!! 
:happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::wohoo:


----------



## mrsc81

Lets get the BFP's rolling again.. Who will be next??? :happydance:


----------



## Diddums

mrsc81 said:


> Lets get the BFP's rolling again.. Who will be next??? :happydance:

I'll happily be next lol x


----------



## Rachel789

Omg dee yay!!!! I had a really good feeling for you this cycle, Congrats I'm so excited for you!!!! And beautiful strong line too, that's what mine looked like.

:happydance::happydance::happydance::fool::fool::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::bunny::bunny::yipee::yipee: :headspin: :headspin:

And some Christmas smilies!

:xmas8::xmas8::xmas12::xmas12::xmas2::xmas2:


----------



## Rachel789

Welcome back Bex!! Did you find out the gender yet?


----------



## raventtc

CONGRATS DEE!!! i am sooo excited for you :D :hugs: great chart, great test pic's -- amazing :D


----------



## CupCakeFairy

:wohoo: congrats! :)


----------



## MommyDream

Congratulations Dee!!!!!! Such awesome news!


----------



## rmsh1

CONGRATS DEE!!!! I love seeing BFPs in this thread :hugs:

Yes Rachel, I found out the sex but OH does not want to know :haha: We are having a girl! :cloud9:


----------



## Diddums

Aww congrats Lou. I'd love a girl! 

Had a massive glob of ewcm so hoping I'm ovulating! Cervix was hso this morning. And now it's hard high and open? No idea what it means. Hoping I get a temp rise tomorrow morning or Monday morning! Then begins the TWW. My last two week wait was only 8 days long. But it was my first cycle off bcp. So we shall see :)


----------



## Rachel789

Aww congrats on the girl, how exciting!


----------



## mrsc81

^^Katya - You mean Bex? Even though im having a girl too :haha:


----------



## Rachel789

Katya I hope you get a nice temp rise tomorrow!!


----------



## bnporter81

YAY Dee!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::crib::yellow::oneofeach::oneofeach::yipee::loo::bunny: I'm so happy for you!!

Bex, good to see you back, hon:hugs:Congrats on having a girl! You must be on :cloud9:

Well, girls, I'm hoping my cycle this time around will be better. So far it's going well...today I had a decent amount of EWCM and I also got a halfway dark OPK. Yesterday it was almost stark white so I think all of that is a good thing!:thumbup:I hope and pray for a normal cycle this time:wacko:

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Diddums

mrsc81 said:


> ^^Katya - You mean Bex? Even though im having a girl too :haha:

Oops yes sorry!


----------



## Diddums

Morning ladies. I didn't have a temp shift this morning :( 

Could be a couple things I guess
1. We went to the cinema last night and I didn't get to sleep until 2.30am. Woke up at 4.50am and again at 5.50 and 6.15am so my temp (36.28c)is no way accurate!
2. I have a massive amount of ewcm last night at 11.30pm so possible I ovulated really late last night and it didn't register with bbt yet? Checked cm today and I'm fairly dry with some sticky patches and no ewcm. Do you think this is possible. I know my temp tomorrow morning will tell but don't wanna stress in the mean time. 

Think I will try to bd again tonight just to make sure we're covered. Hopefully tomorrow I will have a temp shift and we've caught the eggy!


----------



## Rachel789

Katya it sounds right what you are saying if you still had ewcm last night I bet you will get your temp shift tomorrow!

Bethany- I really hope your body gets back on track and o's! Those signs sound promising...what cd are you on?are you still temping?


----------



## bnporter81

Thanks Rach...today is CD14. I haven't been temping for the last few weeks, but this morning I did. It was 98.2 which is a bit high for my normal pre-O temp(usually around 97.5). Guess we'll see what the next few days bring:thumbup:


----------



## Diddums

Ah help! My bbt thermomter is driving me insane! 

I got the following readings this morning after a rubbish nights sleep. Fell asleep at about 11.30pm

37.02 at 1.45am
36.36 at 4.35am
Then woke up at 6am and got the following temps:
36.18
36.28
36.37
36.40 in the space of a couple minutes. I checked after my first one 36.18 seemed low. But it was only after 1.5 hrs sleep. What temp should I record?


----------



## mrsc81

I would think 36.36 but im no expert! Im sure a fellow temper will help :flower:


----------



## Rachel789

Yea I would say the temp you took after sleeping the longest is most reliable...what time do you normally temp?


----------



## Diddums

Sorry forgot to say I usually temp at 6/6.15am. Just don't know why my thermometer had three different temps before finally stabilising at 36.4? Hopefully I will get a goo night sleep tonight and temp will rise further tomorrow :) 

I'm started to doubt whether I ovulated so getting upset. Think I'm gonna try and chill and just relax. Haven't woken up this many times a night for ages :(


----------



## seabean

Thanks for all the dancing icon love ladies! :) Feels awesome being on the receiving end of it! :yipee::bunny:

This weekend we had our huge party on Saturday night, and it was easier than I thought to hide the non-drinking...mostly because it was so crowded and I was busy hosting, that I could totally get away with saying my drink was over there, etc. I'm more worried about Thanksgiving, when it's just us and the inlaws and siblings around the table...we normally all get pretty boozy on Thanksgiving, and I KNOW it's going to be a lot more obvious than the other night. ANY TIPS?!?!

Hubby and I are still on cloud 9, but I am so nervous at the same time. The only symptoms right now are that I feel super bloated in a strange spot (like higher up than AF bloating or too full bloating), and also (TMI) that my lady parts are literally like a faucet right now - so much CM! It's terrifying, because every time I go to the bathroom I panic that it's going to be red. So I just need to relax a little about that. :wacko:


----------



## seabean

Diddums said:


> Sorry forgot to say I usually temp at 6/6.15am. Just don't know why my thermometer had three different temps before finally stabilising at 36.4? Hopefully I will get a goo night sleep tonight and temp will rise further tomorrow :)
> 
> I'm started to doubt whether I ovulated so getting upset. Think I'm gonna try and chill and just relax. Haven't woken up this many times a night for ages :(

It's hard to say. I think the best advice that I have is to ONLY temp once. I know it's tempting to re-take it when it's not as high as you want it to be, but it's so much more stressful when you take it a bunch of time and try to get it higher and higher, but then don't know which one to believe. Plus, not everyone gets a huge temp spike with ovulation - my temps tend to slowly creep up and I won't even see the upward trend until 2-4DPO. So try to be patient and if you really ovulated, then you will be able to confirm in a few days. Also, I think your CM might be more promising than the temps at this point, since the EWCM is gone. Tough it out for a few more days and hopefully you'll see that nice upward trend and get a coverline! :hugs:


----------



## Diddums

Thanks everyone. 

I haven't ever taken my temp more than once except for this morning because the first time I took it the thermomter beeped after like 15s and I didn't think that was accurate enough? What thermomter do you ladies use?


----------



## seabean

I use kind of a crappy one too. It tends to give me the same temp a lot and doesn't have a light, which is really annoying :( So needless to say I don't recommend mine :haha:


----------



## Rachel789

Katya- My BBT wasn't the best either. I just used a drug store brand one and got a lot of the same temps. But from now on so you don't drive yourself crazy stick to one temp. I used to do that to myself sometimes and it drove me nuts!

Dee-I totally understand your worries because I felt and still sometimes feel the same way. But if it makes you feel any better I didn't really notice any symptoms aside from bloating either until I was closer to 6 weeks. I kept saying to DH I don't feel pregnant and just felt like it was not happening. When is your first appt?


----------



## Diddums

Yes think ill stick to just one temp from now on. 

If it happens again would I take my temp after the longer period of sleep? In which case I should record 36.36 at 4.35am?


----------



## Rachel789

My normal temping time was 5:45 but I had a lot of nights where I would wake often so if I woke up before 4 I would try to go back to sleep and take it next time I woke up or at 5:45 which ever came first. If I woke up between 4 and 5:45 I would just take it and be done. Everyone is different but I found as long as I temped between those times it was accurate but if I took it earlier or later it wasn't. I also didn't find sleeping less than 3 hours straight affected my temps much as long as I wasn't actually getting out of bed and moving around a lot, if I just laid still and went back to sleep it didn't seem to be any higher than if I slept straight through for 3+ hours. But again some people's bodies are more sensitive so it is hard to say how yours reacts to those differences and I think that is why they recommend you get at least 3 hours and try to temp around the same time. I used to stress about it when I was first temping but eventually I relaxed about it because I found it was affecting my sleep, if you mess up a temp here and there it's not a huge deal, one individual temp doesn't tell the story its the whole graph.


----------



## Rachel789

and by the way its so much easier to type when I am not on my iPad! I am on my laptop now and this is way easier. Since I got my iPad I typically only use my computer for work and iPad for everything else so that is why my posts have been much shorter for the past month or so :)


----------



## Rachel789

Here is a bump pic. I am just about 16 weeks here :)

https://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/Rachel7899/002.jpg


----------



## Diddums

Haha Rachel that's so funny! I usually use my iPhone but prefer using my laptop as well. Much easier to type. 

I think I just need to chill. I think the reason I was up a couple times last night was because I was stressed about getting enough sleep the temp lol....go figure it made it worse :(


----------



## Diddums

Aww that's a cute little bump!


----------



## Rachel789

I know I had so many nights like that and I would get so mad at myself because I always knew that was why I wasn't sleeping, it drove me nuts! :dohh:


----------



## Diddums

Yeh gonna chill. Even if I don't temp I will know whether I've ovulated or not if I get AF or bfp in the next 2 weeks :)


----------



## mrsc81

Cute bump Rachel :happydance:


----------



## raventtc

my advice it to temp just once and sometimes my thermo beeps really fast sometimes and sometimes it takes longer. My thermo gets the same temps too, and it doesn't have a light either (didn't know some had this) it would be soo nice to be able to see it without having to get out of bed..and check it with the bathroom light so i don't wake hubby, and yes just relax we all get nervous and wake a million times thinking "it must be time to temp" and like dee said sometimes you won't see the shift for a few days not everyone gets a huge jump :hugs: 

rachel - cute bump picture :D


----------



## Diddums

Thanks everyone :) decides to just chill and get an early night yesterday. Was in bed by 8.30 and asleep my 9.30 lol. Woke up at 2.15 really hot - I've been having hot flushes since I ovulated. Fell asleep again within 30mims and woke up at 6 to temp as normal :) temps gone up today and got my cross hairs!!!!! :happydance: will ring the dr today and ask for a blood test on 7dpo. I'm worried my LP is less than 10 days so I guess getting prog level checked will help? Don't know whether my dr will believe me or even take me seriously about my LP.


----------



## mrsc81

Yay for cross hairs :happydance:
Hope you caught the egg :spermy:


----------



## Rachel789

Yay crosshairs!!! :wohoo: you have great bd timing too...I hope you get your bfp soon!


----------



## bnporter81

Katya, you must be on :cloud9:!! YAY for crosshairs! Sending lots of sticky :dust: to you, hon!

Rachel, adorable bump pic.:flower: Do you have any feelings on what the sex is?


----------



## Rachel789

We find out dec 6th so two weeks from Thursday...I am counting down the days! I really think its a boy and so did dh until recently now he is thinking girl. I will be happy with either so we will see!


----------



## seabean

Rachel - Love the bump! Cute shirt too :kiss: 

Congrats on the cross-hairs Katya! You got a great rise there too! 

Raven - I can't believe you are already 10 DPO! Are you testing any time soon??

I walked in from a meeting back into my little office and found my office mate puking her brains out yesterday. She just told me last Friday she was 8 weeks pregnant and having a miserable time. So I guess I don't REALLY want symptoms, but at the same time they would be a little reassuring. :haha:

My first appointment is the 29th, next Thursday! We are so excited and nervous at the same time. I just want to make it that far without AF making a late appearance. :dohh:


----------



## Diddums

Thanks everyone! Can't believe it's only my second time in the TWW in a whole year! Don't feel particularly optimistic about a bfp......I know it's super early but dunno I'm just glad I actually ovulated this cycle!! Just hoping my LP sorts it self out. I have a dr appointment tomorrow to request 7dpo bloods test and to talk about increasing my dose of metformin as I'm on a lowish dose of 1500mg. 

Beth how you doing? Any signs of ovulation?

Dee you'll have symptoms in no time! I think most people start around 6-8 weeks?


----------



## bnporter81

Katya, I've had EWCM off and on for the past few days. Also, my OPKs have been getting progressively darker and today was just a hair off positive so I'm hoping and praying that it will be positive soon and my body won't play another trick on me:wacko:I haven't ovulated this early (CD 16) in a very long time. Probably about a year. So it would be great to have my cycle try to get back on track:thumbup: I know you mentioned the metformin...my doctor said she might put me on it here in a few months. How long have you been on it? Do you think it's helped at all with your cycles/ovulation?


----------



## seabean

Bethany, that's great news! :)


----------



## Diddums

Hey Beth I've been on 1500mg metformin for 10yrs since I was 15 yrs old! I uses to have yearly checks but nothing since. When I was 15 my periods stopped for 5 months. After a couple months on metformin I was regular again with 31day cycles. Then I went on bcp at 17 and came off a year ago. I think I should really have a higher dose but my regular gp won't change me dose so will prob need to be referred to an endocrinologist!


----------



## Diddums

Yay temp still up today! Have definately ovulated :)


----------



## raventtc

yaaa...crosshairs :D 

I don't plan on testing early, just gonna wait it out. but I am so glad to be busy during this 2ww...i myself didn't even realize i was 10dpo yesterday til i read your post :haha: 

bethany - hope your cycles are changing for you :hugs:


----------



## MommyDream

Good luck ladies in the 2ww! I love when ladies in this thread get BFPs!

Dee - I never had much in the way of symptoms. No throwing up at all. Very small waves of nausea when I'm hungry but that's it! Although I'm sure you'd like some reassurance at this point, puking your guts up isn't fun... And not very one gets ms :hugs:


----------



## bnporter81

Hi girls...hope you all have a happy Thanksgiving. We're traveling to see family and won't be home until Sunday night.

Big hugs everyone:hugs:


----------



## rmsh1

Katya, congrats on cross hairs!!
Dee, my MS seemed to never end, and started around week 7 or 8. It was nasty, and I last vomited around 18 weeks. I feel normal now though :) I cannot say it was an easy time, I felt sick from the moment I woke til the moment I went to bed, and lost 5kg in weight. I am probably only now back to my pre-preg weight, and a lot of that is baby now!

I had to copy Rach and put a bump pic up, here is mine from 22 weeks :)
 



Attached Files:







22 weeksc.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Diddums

Aww that is too cute!


----------



## NewMrs2011

Diddums, great news that you ovulated! Hopefully you caught the egg - wouldn't it be amazing to get a BFP before your appointment!

bnp, hope the ewcm is a good sign and you ovulate soon.

Hope AF stays away for you raven!

Hope all you mummys to be are still well. Loving the bump pics too :)

Nothing happening here :( can't believe I fell for such a nasty evap when I hadn't even ovulated - I feel SO stupid :blush:

I'm also really upset tonight, my sister text me a picture of a clearblue test that said 'pregnant 3+' tonight. I am happy for her, but she's 20 years old, got no job, lives in a 1bed council flat and has a waster of a boyfriend. Me and DH are married, got our own house, financially stable, waited 7 years to start ttc so we could live our lives a little first and want nothing more than a baby, but it's just not happening :( It's so unfair and I can't help but wonder what we've done to deserve this :cry:


----------



## mrsc81

:hugs: Newmrs


----------



## Diddums

Hugs newmrs :( I know how you feel. Last week three girls I went to school with announced second pregnancies and two girls had a baby! Always think why me? Why did my body have to he so screwed up!

Went to the drs for my blood test form for 7dpo progesterone. I asked him about dates etc and he said that all women have a 14 day LP because that's how we are physiologically programmed. I asked whether any ladies had shorter LP (as I only had a 8 day LP in Jan - though could have been because it was first month off bcp?) and he replied no not really. 14 days is normal and the odd exception have a shorter LP. I should get blood test results back middle of next week. He said a level of 30+ indicates ovulation. I guess if my level is high enough but then I get AF on Monday (assuming a 8 day LP) that would provide evidence to my FS that I have a short LP? What could she do if that's the case?


----------



## raventtc

newmrs :hugs:

diddums- not sure why your doctors told you everyone has the same lp...but glad you got bloodtest done

afm- i am super busy, spent today working and baking too....now i am going to relax and watch a movie, and try not to think about all the things i need to do before tomorrow night -- eekkk :D


----------



## NewMrs2011

Happy Thanksgiving American ladies. Have a lovely day with your loved ones :)


----------



## Diddums

Ladies. I can't get my blood test on Saturday 7dpo as they are closed. Is 6dpo enough or best to wait until Monday and be 9dpo? If I even get to 9dpo that is. I guess tomorrow at 6dpo is better?


----------



## mrsc81

I would go tomorrow at 6po, i had bloods done the cycle i got my bfp in preperation for the fertility clinic, i went at 5/6 dpo and got 47.6 as the result.


----------



## Diddums

mrsc81 said:


> I would go tomorrow at 6po, i had bloods done the cycle i got my bfp in preperation for the fertility clinic, i went at 5/6 dpo and got 47.6 as the result.

Thanks! That's good to know. Did you get your bfp before you got your results back? Can't remember at what dpo you got a bfp xx


----------



## mrsc81

I got the results before i got my bfp, i was searching online to see what the results meant as i wasnt sure i was ovulating, i realised 47.6 meant i had ovulated, then got a bfp on 10/11 dpo. It only takes 2/3 days to get results, i phoned my gp surgery and asked for the results number/level :flower:

As for the other question about LP, i dont know for sure but if you have got a short LP meaning low progesterone, you would need a progesterone supplement, someone please correct me if im wrong?


----------



## mrsc81

Yes it seems i was partly right as progesterone cream is one way of correcting a short LP. 
Heres a good article about short LP, causes, treatments etc.. Ideally your LP should be 12 days or more

https://natural-fertility-info.com/luteal-phase-defect.html


----------



## Diddums

Thanks! Will have a read now x


----------



## cmwilson

Ladies,

Today officially marks one year since I joined this thread. In that time you have given me advice, support, kindness and inspiration. You have been there for me during my deepest struggles and, at times, were the only ones I could turn to. I don't know what I would have done without your support. So today, on my one year anniversary and Thanksgiving, I am thankful for you. :hugs:


----------



## seabean

Caroline, you are so sweet! I am so thankful for all of you as well! This is also a week after my one year on Bnb. I joined when I didn't have a clue what was going on with my early mc. Months later and still no AF I found you lovely ladies to vent to and found such a great network of compassion and help! Thank you!!!

Rmsh, I'm glad you are finally out of the woods with the ms :hugs:


----------



## Diddums

Small temp drop. Hopefully nothing to worry about!


----------



## mrsc81

Caroline - i cant believe you are 15 nearly 16 weeks already! Why does everyone elses pregnancy seem to go faster than mine :haha:
Will you be finding out the gender?

Dee- When are you going to put a ticker up? :hugs:

Katya - Fingers crossed this is your cycle :flower:


----------



## Diddums

Thanks for the link on LP! Got my blood taken this morning and will get results in 3 working days. Last time I ovulated my temp dropped 7dpo which is tomorrow and started lightly spotting so will see what tomorrow brings. Not particularly worries or stressed. Relieved I've ovulated and if my LP is short I will have enough proof to bring with me in feb :)


----------



## Rachel789

Katya- I bet your lp was short because of the bcp, I think that's common right after stopping it. I hope you find you have a normal length lp or better yet a 9 month long lp :haha:

Newmrs- :hugs: I am sorry you are feeling down. We all understand how frustrating everything can be. I really hope things work out for you soon. 

Caroline- I am so thankful I found this thread too. Everyone here is so amazing. I hope you are doing well :)

I hope all of you ladies in the u.s. had a great thanksgiving!


----------



## Rachel789

Bex your bump is so tiny and cute! I can't believe how much bigger mine is and how far behind you I am :blush:


----------



## rmsh1

Everyone says my bump is small :blush: I really have not gained any weight since losing it to MS though, the only weight I am putting on now is all baby. I weighed myself at my friends place the other night, I am 60.5kg. So at 5 months pregnant, I am only just heavier than I was before I got pregnant. But at the 20 week scan baby was measuring right on correct size, so my bump must just be small cos I dont have much fat stored :haha: My obstetrician said I might get to 68kg and that is it. I am just glad people can actually tell I am pregnant now.

I am going to a BBQ today and will see quite a few of my old friends that I have not seen for over 5 years. I have kept the pregnancy a secret so will be able to tell them all in person today :)


----------



## mrsc81

I started at 55.5kg and im now 63kg :)


----------



## rmsh1

I was around 59-60kg before I got pregnant, then I lost 5kg, so was around 54-55kg, and now finally increasing a bit :)

NewMrs, I hope you feel better soon, we have all had similar feelings here. I was so frustrated with my body, especially when my doctors discovered I had elevated prolactin but did not refer me for treatment to try to sort my cycles out. I had given up on help from doctors and thought I was going to have to wait til I got back to NZ to sort it all out. I dont think I have ever been so frustrated, and felt so powerless to help myself. Big :hugs:


----------



## cmwilson

NewMrs - I meant to say this before but I'm so sorry you are feeling down. I know all of us have had those moments. More than we'd like to count I'm sure. I can't tell you how many times I would think, "when is it going to be my turn?" I just know your time is coming. Stay strong, we are always here for you if you need us. :hugs:

As far as weight gain, I haven't gained hardly anything, maybe a pound or two? I'm just starting to get my appetite back and I've got to start eating 2,200 calories now compared to 1,800. It's been a challenge so far. I was looking at my progression pictures and I thought it was so neat to see the difference between 5 weeks and 15 weeks. Here are the two pictures plus a bare belly shot. :blush:
 



Attached Files:







5 weeks - Copy.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 5









15 weeks_2 - Copy.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 6









15 weeks_4 - Copy.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Diddums

Well my temp is still up this morning. I took my temp earlier as I woke up at 4.30 instead of 6.30 and its still high. Would reason that if I woke up at normal time it would be even higher :)

And still no spotting. Hope that I get a decent LP :)


----------



## mrsc81

Lovely bump pic caroline :happydance:

Ive gained steadily the whole way through as ive only had about 3 weeks of nausea in total, 2 full weeks between 6-8wks and then odd days.
For what ive been eating and not exercising, i thought i would of gained alot more :haha:

Glad the spotting has stayed away Katya


----------



## Diddums

Still no spotting so hopefully LP will be longer this cycle. I'll be happy if I can get to 12dpo :)

Have you ladies had a good weekend? Xxx


----------



## mrsc81

Thats great.. lets hope you get a bfp let alone getting to 12 dpo :winkwink:

We started on the nursery today, well we moved from that room into the bigger one, and we picked up the paint yesterday, so its ready to paint :)


----------



## Diddums

Huge temp drop this morning :( think AF will be here today/tomorrow :( oh well at least it's something I can discuss with the dr in Feb xxx


----------



## mrsc81

That sucks :(


----------



## mrsc81

23 Week Bump

https://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh163/klassykitty81/23weekbump.jpg


----------



## raventtc

af showed up yesterday, saw it coming since i had a temp drop....getting to the point when i think/know its just not going to happen. Gonna make a doctors appointment and see what we can do to increase our chances - hubby is kinda down again..he said he has one job in life and he can't get it right -- makes me feel aweful he is putting a lot on himself too dealing with this.

at least i have lots of charts to show my doctor and hope we can figure something out

thanks ladies again for all the support :hugs: i am so greatful to have this group to talk to and get feedback from..since not everyone in my "real" world understands


----------



## seabean

So sorry about AF Raven :hugs::hugs:

I love all the bump pics you ladies have been posting! So cute! :kiss:

I have a lot to catch up on this thread :coffee: since I've been distracted with Thanksgiving and shopping madness all weekend. Hope everyone is doing ok!

I survived the crazy Thanksgiving week with hiding the pregnancy - my husband found this non-alcohol "wine" that is really just glorified grape juice but it's the same color. I drank that all week with his family, since they are big drinkers (and I normally participate fully :haha:), and they totally would have called us out because they know we are trying. They didn't suspect a thing! Success! 

We have our first appointment on Thursday and I am still so nervous/excited. Hubby is a nervous wreck. I just hope there is something there growing and will be devastated if there isn't.


----------



## seabean

oh yeah - and where do I get the tickers for pregnancy? i'll probably put one up after Thursday if all is good :)


----------



## Rachel789

Caroline- love the bump pics so cute!

Louise- your bump is so cute. I really think my bump is bigger than yours and bex's and I am a fair amount behind you :blush: I have only gained about 3-4 lbs so not sure why I am showing so much already!

Raven-:hugs: so sorry af showed. I hope your dr can help you figure out why it's not happening.

Katya- I'm sorry about the temp drop :( I really hope it goes back up and af stays away!

Dee-good luck at your appt thurs! I am sure everything will go perfectly :) just click one of our tickers and it will take you to the site where you can get them.


----------



## cmwilson

Raven - I'm so sorry that AF arrived and that your DH is feeling so down. :hugs: It's so hard not to feel defective sometimes but you know some of us just need a little helping hand. :thumbup:

Katya - Hope AF stays away!!

Adorable bumps Louise, Bex, and Rachel! 

Dee - I know how nervous you must be feeling. I still get nervous in the week leading up to the appointment and then after I feel better for about two weeks and then start to get nervous again. It's natural to feel nervous but I'm sure everything is fine with lil'seabean. :hugs: I'm not sure what kind of ticker you are looking for but mine is from thebump.com. :thumbup:

Speaking of appointments I had my 16 week appointment this morning and baby and I are remaining consistent. My weight and blood pressure were exactly the same and so was baby's heartbeat at 155 bpm. :cloud9: The doc found the heartbeat right away which was reassuring! We have another appointment on Christmas Eve morning but won't have our gender scan/ultrasound until the first week in January. It seems so far away! I'm dying to know what's wiggling around in there. I haven't felt any movement yet, I'm not sure when I'm supposed to...:shrug:


----------



## Rachel789

Caroline I am surprised you have to wait that long to find out the gender!

I read today that with first pregnancies you can start feeling baby early as 14 weeks but most don't feel until 17-23 weeks. I think sometimes I feel the baby but I'm not really sure yet. 

Glad to hear all is well!


----------



## Diddums

Sorry to hear AF got you raven :( hopefully the dr will be able to help you out!

Cute bump Louise! How are you feeling in yourself?

AFM starting spotting this morning. Tmi but it wasn't on the tp only when I checked cm. That was this morning and nothing since. I guess no AF today. Tomorrows temp will determine whether I get AF tomorrow I guess. If nothing else my LP will be at least 1 day longer than in January. Thanks for the support ladies. Apart from hubby (obviously) no one else knows we are TTC xxx


----------



## seabean

Sorry about the spotting - if it stays away and your temp is back up, then I would say you definitely have a good chance! I regret telling people that my hubby and I were going to start trying - since that was a year ago! It has been awkward here and there when people bring it up or announce their own pregnancies. So my advice, keep it a secret! :)


----------



## Diddums

Yeh I know. That why I didn't tell anyone. Initially I told my mum. She then got over excited and kept pestering me. Then after my long annovulatory cycle and I went to the dr I never updated her on the fact then i got AF and ovulated. Every now and then she asks me whether I've had AF but I'm saying no so that hubby and I can keep it a secret. If we do get a bfp this month (highly highly unlikely but miracle can happen!) we are going to keep quiet for as long as possible depending on any symptoms I may have. Xxx


----------



## Diddums

Thanks Dee. Good luck at the appointment!

Spotting has started again so AF will be here tomorrow morning. Oh well. Onto next month!


----------



## mrsc81

Raven - Sorry you got AF, hope your doc helps you in some way

Rachel - Everyone carries differently, i had gained 16lbs when i weighed myself last week so no doubt its more now, but ive put weight on my thighs and butt :haha:
Will you be finding out the gender?

Caroline - Glad your appointment went well, cant wait to hear what the gender is :happydance: I felt movement at 14wks, only occasionally, i started to feel alot more movement after 17 weeks i think it was.

Dee - Get your ticker up :winkwink: Im sure everything will be just fine :hugs:

Katya - Sorry about the spotting, i really think you could use some progesterone, it will be interesting to see what your blood results come back like.

I feel really good, apart from the wiggling, kicking baby in my tummy i wouldnt really know i was pregnant :haha:


----------



## mrsc81

Oh and forgot to say, i regret telling people i was ttc too.. Initially my mum and sister would ask me all the time if im pregnant yet etc.. but after a while they stopped asking, and i realised it was a mistake telling them so kept quiet, if the fertility appointment had gone ahead i would of kept that quiet too. I really think its an added stress telling people as they often wonder whats wrong with you, if it takes longer than 2/3 cycles!


----------



## seabean

Sorry about AF Katya :( :hugs: That's got to be such a great feeling that you ovulated again though! I bet you will again this next cycle too!


----------



## Rachel789

Louise- we find out on dec 6th...can't wait!!!


----------



## rmsh1

Sorry about AF Katya! But look how far you have come! You are a machine!

Caroline, I decided on day 16 + 1 that I was definitely feeling something. It was all of a sudden, and just felt like little twinges in my uterus, like a muscle twinge. Now I can feel baby roll around, OH finds it weird :haha:

Louise, your bump looks smaller than mine! I feel big, as of this last week, and the bras I bought just 5 weeks ago are getting a bit small.... Think everything is just going to grow from here onwards


----------



## mrsc81

Its weird bex it looks bigger from the right side, thats the left side :haha:
But the right side of my body has always been fatter :wacko:


----------



## bnporter81

Hi girls, good to be back home after all of the traveling!:wacko: I love all the adorable bump pics!:thumbup:

Caroline, I bet you'll start feeling movement really soon. With a first pregnancy it can be hard to notice because the movements are so light at first. I started feeling movement around 17 or 18 weeks with each of mine. And you're thinner than I am so I bet it won't be long for you. It feels so amazing!:cloud9:

Katya, I'm sorry that AF is trying to show her ugly face, but I know having a normal cycle is also a great accomplishment! I wish you lots of luck next cycle!:hugs:


----------



## Diddums

Thanks everyone. Had the worst night sleep ever! Got 3hrs max sleep all night so although I temped its not accurate so haven't included it in my chart. Fell asleep at 11.30. Woke up at 1.40 and temped 36.65. Fell asleep at 5 after tossing and turning for a few hours trying to get to sleep. Woke up at 6 and temp was 36.47. So I don't think either temp is accurate enough to put into my chart. I woke up at 1.30 absolutely boiling hot. I couldn't even bare to have the duvet touch me. Never happened before. It took me so long to cool down again so I couldn't sleep. Oh well. 

I still seem to be spotting this morning. Does it count as spotting if it never reaches the toilet paper? And I can only see it when I check cm? I'm any case today it continues so safe to say AF will turn up around 11am like it did back in jan. yes I'm upset but seeing the positives that I ovulated on my own. Might try soy next cycle and see what happens :) xxx


----------



## Diddums

AF is here. Just waiting to see whether she gets any heavier and classify today or tomorrow as cd1! Will try 200mg soy. 

Got my blood test results back. The value was 12nmol Apparently non ovulatory (<20)but I'm sure I did ovulate. AF is here so I had blood taken 4 days before period. Could this affect results?


----------



## seabean

Progesterone levels could have been on their way back down by then, but that still does sound pretty low. I would think your Dr would definitely want to put you on progesterone during your LP from now on. Even if you did conceive, having a super short LP would not be ideal since the little bean would still need to implant. There are some boards on this site about lengthening your LP, but I'm not sure how proven any of those methods are - might be worth investigating! In any case, I agree with you that you almost definitely DID ovulate! I hate it when doctors just stick to numbers and ignore your gut feelings and other signs that you did ovulate.:hugs:


----------



## mrsc81

Katya - I would trust a blood test over temperatures, it seems like you probably didnt ovulate. Your fertility appointment will come round before you know it :hugs:
In the meantime you could give soy or agnus castus a try.


----------



## Diddums

Thanks girls. If its the case that I didn't ov according to blood tests its a bit odd to get positive opk and temp rise followed by AF 9-10 days later twice? I think I did O but my progesterone levels are just too low which is why I spot at 7/8dpo. Will make an appointment with my gp should I get another positive opk to discuss progesterone suppositories and maybe call my fertility specialist and ask for a call back or email address that I can ask her some questions and see what she recommends regarding progesterone as I def have a short luteal phase 8-9days which is too short to be viable for pregnancy. Hence the low progesterone level. My progesterone level on a cycle i didn't ovulate was around 1-2nmol I believe. Dunno hopefully the dr will shed some light for me :)


----------



## mrsc81

Yes see what they say, unfortunately im not medically trained, just throwing my opinion out there :haha:
Thinking about it though, it would be weird to get a positive opk and not ovulate, so maybe the levels are just low because you need some progesterone, you can buy cream online, not sure how that works compared to suppositories.


----------



## Diddums

Totally agree Lou I'm not medically trained either! Just think it would be very odd to get positive opk followed by temp rise twice. And in my ten months of no ovulation I didn't get one positive opk or temp rise? Oh well maybe it's my body still adjusting to coming off the pill a year ago?

I'm currently using progesterone cream but its not really strong enough to help me. Suppositories are much stronger I believe. I'm also taking 50mg vit b complex as people have said it has helped lengthen their LP. 

AF isn't quite here. She wants to appear but it dragging it out lol! Some light pink blood that hasn't reached pad yet (tmi sorry lol). I guess a 10 day LP is better than a 8 day one. Moving in the right direction lol


----------



## mrsc81

Ahh yes thats the other thing to take vit B complex.
Its so frustrating having to wait for an appointment when they could be giving you something now, do you think they will give you the progesterone suppositories before your fertility appointment?


----------



## Diddums

No idea. Hard to say. I think if I get ewcm and a positive opk next cycle I will go back to gp and ask. In the mean time I think I will contact the reception for my FS and ask for a contact address to ask the specialist what her advice would be xx


----------



## mrsc81

Good plan :thumbup:


----------



## cmwilson

Sorry AF seems to be on the way. I guess they measure progesterone with different measurements in the US because my doc always said anything over 5 showed some sort of ovulation, 10 was good on an unmedicated cycle and above 15 for a medicated cycle. :wacko:


----------



## foquita

congratulations dee :happydance: :hugs: :hugs: 

it is measured differently caroline :) 

katya - do you take a multivitamin? pregnacare conception lengthened my LP from 10 days to 12 days, then from 12 days to 13 days just last cycle. i think it's the B vitamins in them so you could even just take a vit B complex. i did that before trying pregnacare and my LP lengthened from 10 to 12 days, but then went back to 10 days the following cycle :wacko: it's worth a shot! :)

hope everyone else is doing great! :hugs: xxxx


----------



## mrsc81

Hello Nat, hope your well :hugs:

Katya - Ive got a box of pregnacare conception sitting in my cupboard if you want me to send them to you? PM your address if you do :flower:


----------



## cmwilson

Nat! So good to see your name pop up on the thread! How are you?


----------



## foquita

hey louise! :kiss: 

good! i just came on to procrastinate for a few minutes but i've been sitting trawling through loads of threads :laugh2: how are you? :hugs:


----------



## cmwilson

Doing well thanks. :thumbup: Hope school is going well! :coffee:


----------



## foquita

yeah it's going really well! although i'm on BnB when i should be studying :rofl:


----------



## cmwilson

:haha: I would be too! Bnb is so addicting!


----------



## Diddums

Nat nice to see you again. How's the studying going? 

Lou thanks I would love the box. I've inboxed you :)

No AF as of yet. Think she will prob appear tomorrow though. Still a 10day LP isn't bad. Better than 8 days last time! Still have two days if spotting though. Will ask my fertility expert about that in feb xxx


----------



## Diddums

foquita said:


> congratulations dee :happydance: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> it is measured differently caroline :)
> 
> katya - do you take a multivitamin? pregnacare conception lengthened my LP from 10 days to 12 days, then from 12 days to 13 days just last cycle. i think it's the B vitamins in them so you could even just take a vit B complex. i did that before trying pregnacare and my LP lengthened from 10 to 12 days, but then went back to 10 days the following cycle :wacko: it's worth a shot! :)
> 
> hope everyone else is doing great! :hugs: xxxx

Hey Nat I don't take a multivitamin no. But I think I will start! I take folic acid, 50mb b vit complex and that's it. Do you think the multivitamins help?


----------



## foquita

apparently 10 days is fine katya! and i am sure the spotting will be easy to fix, especially if it's caused by low progesterone :) :hugs: it's really not long until your appointment :happydance: i had two days of spotting this cycle for the first time, but my LP was 13 days long instead of 10. so cruel the way my body loves to play these horrible games with me :laugh2: 

studying is going well, usually :lol: not today though :haha: i feel really sluggish and can't be bothered :wacko:


----------



## Diddums

Yay 10 days good news for me then! Maybe my body is stabilising finally! Yes if I weren't spotting I would have convinced myself I was preggers lol


----------



## foquita

maybe next cycle will be 11 days, then the following one 12, etc :) i would definitely recommend pregnacare/vit B complex because it worked for me :thumbup: shame it can't get me pregnant though :haha: i have run out of things to try now and don't want to even do the next three cycles of letrozole.


----------



## Diddums

Aww Nat sorry you're feeling like that! Are you going to do the last three cycles? I know people who got pregnant on the fourth or fifth medicated cycle so don't lose hope. Have you tried acupuncture or tries taking agnus castus? Is your hubby taking any multivits? Xxx


----------



## foquita

i will do the remaining three eventually, i'm hopefully starting a new job in january so i might wait until february before i start taking them again :) just having a break will be nice. we can't afford acupuncture, it's so expensive! hopefully one day though :) :haha: 

i've taken agnus castus before and it didn't do anything, but also i think the main issue here is the low sperm count and motility because we know i have been ovulating. he takes 1000mg vitamin C, wellman conception, grapeseed extract, 1000mg cod liver oil and bee pollen and has been since july :shrug: 

i'd love to give acupuncture for both of us a go but it would cost a fortune and we are both facing redundancy right now, booo :(


----------



## Rachel789

Hey nat!!! So good to see you in here, I am glad you still pop in from time to time :)

Has your OH had another SA since the first one to see if there is any improvement?


----------



## foquita

nah, it would cost us over £200 :wacko: and trying to get the NHS to do anything above the bare minimum is harder than pulling teeth! i am just waiting for ICSI in 2014 now :) sad1:)


----------



## Rachel789

That's really expensive! I don't blame you for not paying that. Well it's just about 2013 so that will be here before you know it. Hopefully you get your bfp in the meantime though.


----------



## foquita

maybe we will re-evaluate when we get to two and a half years TTC :laugh2: at the moment i don't want to spend any more money on TTC though.

that's true, only a year and a half to go :)


----------



## Rachel789

So you can do 3 more cycles of letrozole? Are they going to have you try iui at any point?


----------



## foquita

yeah i have 6 cycles of letrozole in total :) i'm having an unmedicated cycle this one because i am completely heartbroken and also we are both in consultation for redundancy so it would be the wrong time to get pregnant right now. i am (hopefully!) starting a new job in january so if all goes to plan i will start my last three cycles of letrozole in february. if i feel up to it, right now it all feels a bit futile to be honest :shrug: 

sperm count and motility are too low for IUI, we don't qualify. even if we did it would still be a two year waiting list.


----------



## Rachel789

:( i am sorry you are feeling down :hugs:

Congrats on the new job though that's exciting!


----------



## mrsc81

Sorry your feeling down Nat, dont give up hope, there are always other options to try. Your appointment will come round before you know it, youve still got the 3 medicated cycles so you might not even need it :hugs:

Katya - Ive sent you a msg back :flower:


----------



## mrsc81

Wheres newmrs ?? We havent heard from you in a while, hope your ok :hugs:


----------



## seabean

NATALIE!!!! :happydance::hugs: 

Hey there lady! Glad to hear you have been ovulating! :happydance::happydance: Congrats on the new job too!


I switched my appointment from Thursday until next Wednesday, because I really want to see the NP that I saw earlier this year - she was soo nice and will be worth the extra week of added anxiety. Plus, I am going to only be like 5 and a half weeks by Thursday, and they want to see me between 6-8. I read online you can't see a whole lot before 6, and I rather go when I can actually see whether something is in there growing or not. Apparently it grows leaps and bounds in even just a week! :haha:


----------



## cmwilson

Nat - I'm so sorry you are feeling down. :hugs: If there was ever anyone deserving of some good luck, it would be you. I hope that the new job gives you a distraction and by the time you start again in February maybe all the supplements Davie is taking will have gotten his count up. :thumbup: I'll be thinking about you. :hugs:


----------



## bnporter81

Hi Nat!:hugs: So good to see you and I agree, it's time for some good luck to come your way, hon. You're the one who brought us all together and I know you've been doing all you can to conceive for so long. It's definitely your turn:thumbup: And I hope and pray it happens soon for you:flower:


----------



## NewMrs2011

mrsc81 said:


> Wheres newmrs ?? We havent heard from you in a while, hope your ok :hugs:

Sorry, I have been around just not been posting much. Having a bit of a tough time with everything at the moment.

Thanks for thinking of me though :hugs:


----------



## mrsc81

Hope things improve :hugs:


----------



## bnporter81

Big hugs, NewMrs:hugs:

Hi girls, hope you're all doing well:flower:

Well, I had bloodwork done when I went for my blood pressure check last week and they said today that it looks like my hormones are imbalanced and that I probably do have PCOS. No ultrasound or anything, just going by hormone levels. My blood sugar level was also very slightly elevated and she said it might be like that due to the PCOS as well. It's not in the diabetic range or anything, though, so that's good:thumbup: Anyway, the doctor went ahead and prescribed Metformin and I should have it in a few days. I'm really hoping it will help regulate my cycles and help me ovulate more often...she said it would maybe even help with losing a few pounds:cloud9:The doctor will be gone for 4 weeks, but the nurse said after she comes back I'm supposed to set up an appointment to talk more about the PCOS with her. She might even prescribe Clomid for me at that point...I'm not sure. But at least things are moving forward a bit and I wanted to share:thumbup:


----------



## bnporter81

Oh, and I also bought some of that Pregnacare Conception that a few of you were talking about. It seemed to have great reviews as well. I hope it helps!:thumbup:


----------



## mrsc81

Thats great news Bethany!


----------



## seabean

Bethany - it's so good to hear that you and your Dr. are coming up with a plan, both for your overall health and to get you another little bean :) it sounds like it's all the right track and I hope you get your BFP in no time!


----------



## cmwilson

NewMrs - I'm sorry you are feeling down. If you ever need to rant, we're here for you. :hugs:

Bethany - That's wonderful news about the new plan. :happydance: Sorry about the possible PCOS but now that you know the doctors can better help you get another Bethany bean! :thumbup:


----------



## seabean

NewMrs2011 said:


> mrsc81 said:
> 
> 
> Wheres newmrs ?? We havent heard from you in a while, hope your ok :hugs:
> 
> Sorry, I have been around just not been posting much. Having a bit of a tough time with everything at the moment.
> 
> Thanks for thinking of me though :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs:


----------



## rmsh1

Great news Bethany, on finally getting some proper help. I hope the metformin works for you and your BFP is just around the corner!


----------



## Diddums

Good news on the metformin Bethany. Hopefully that will help you :)

I've been so ill over the weekend. Felt like death warmed up. Feeling a bit better now but had a fever over the last few days. Think it's passing now luckily. 

I'm on day 3 of soy so will be when/if I ovulate this cycle. Fingers crossed :)


----------



## raventtc

Hi :wave: Ladies sorry I was gone for a bit, I have been extra busy and not trying to think about ttc for a bit. I was even gonna stop charting this month, but I tempd this am, and went on FF for the first time in a bit too, and of course I was picked for the free member trial for a few days...so of course I enter data into it -- ahhh oh well. I am waiting for the ok from the insurance company to make the appointment and hope to get in sometime this month.

Welp I sure missed you ladies :hugs: hope everyone is doing good!


----------



## seabean

Katya - I hope the soy works for you!!

Raven - I really hope this is your month! At least your cycles are pretty regular, where if you did want to take a month off of temping you could estimate your ovulation pretty well now :) 

Hope everyone had a good weekend. We are going to get our Christmas tree tonight hopefully :xmas16::xmas9: I love this time of year!


----------



## Rachel789

Dee- is your appt tomorrow? How far along will you be when you go? Will you get a scan? 

Katya- good luck with the soy, I hope it brings you your bfp! :)

Bethany- that is really good news about the metformin. I really hope it results in a bfp for you! :happydance:

Raven- I hope you are able to get your appt soon and they can get to the bottom of why you haven't gotten your bfp :thumbup:

Newmrs- :hugs: I hope you are doing ok. When is your next appt?

I hope all of you preggo ladies are feeling well :)

All is well here...I just got back from going away for a long weekend for a good friends wedding back in my hometown in Michigan. It was great seeing my family and friends for a few days! We will hopefully find out the gender on Thursday if the baby cooperates, I am so excited! I really feel like it will be a boy and while I will of course be happy with either gender I think I am leaning slightly towards wanting a boy for our first :) I have been feeling what I am pretty sure are kicks daily now it is an amazing feeling and I can't wait until there is no mistaking what I am feeling!


----------



## seabean

Rachel - that's amazing you can feel him/her! Must be an amazing sensation. Good luck with the gender scan and let us know :) 

My first appt is tomorrow! Based on my LMP I will be exactly 7 weeks, but I know I ovulated ~4 days late, so more like 6 and a half. When I first made an appt the secretary said I would get a scan, but when I called to reschedule this appt they said there wasn't a scan until the 10-12 week one :( That means I won't get to confirm there is actually a baby growing until AFTER the holidays. Which sucks, because we were planning on telling close family - we probably still will, but there is a bigger uncertainty that will go along with it now. :(


----------



## Rachel789

That's a long time to wait! Maybe you could get a private scan?


----------



## seabean

I was thinking of that - or at least trying my hardest to talk them into working around it? We'll see. 

In other news, I've had a little super mild nausea here and there over the past 3 weeks, but it's picked up a bit this week. I'm sitting at my desk and feel like I really might puke for the first time. :sick:


----------



## mrsc81

Rachel - Yay movements! Wait until your being kicked in the cervix, sooo strange! :haha:
Cant wait to find out if your :blue: or :pink: :happydance:

Dee - Good luck with the appointment, let us know how it goes :flower:


----------



## cmwilson

Rachel and Dee - Good luck at your appointments! I can't wait to hear how they go!

Rachel - I'm jealous you get to find out the gender! I still have to wait another 5 weeks! :dohh: I'm trying to feel for movement but I don't think I feel any yet. I don't really know what I'm looking for! Anything I am feeling is probably gas! :blush:


----------



## Rachel789

Dee- good luck at your appt today!

Caroline- what I am feeling feels different than gas. I only feel it a few times a day but it feels like a little tap or bubbles. Sme people describe it as flutters but I wouldn't say it feels like flutters for me. You may already be feeling it and chalking it up to gas but it will for sure be noticeable in the next couple weeks :)

I am surprised you have to wait so long! Are you not getting an anatomy scan? They told me the anatomy scan has to be done around 18 weeks or so, so that's why I am getting one done.


----------



## seabean

Appointment went well today! We spent an hour with the nurse practitioner who I really really like, had a ton of blood drawn for a bunch of different tests, and peed in a cup. Plus, she scheduled me for an internal ultrasound next Friday so I don't have to wait until after the holidays :) what a relief! My poor husband is so nervous for that already.


----------



## mrsc81

Thats great, and not long until you get a scan :happydance:


----------



## Rachel789

That's great news! :happydance:


----------



## seabean

HCG levels came back 9,100! :happydance:


----------



## Rachel789

Yay that's amazing news!!! :wohoo:


----------



## cmwilson

That's awesome Dee! How many dpo were you when your blood was taken? I think it's time for that ticker!! :happydance:

Rachel - I'm dying to hear how your appointment went!! :happydance:


----------



## Rachel789

I am so excited to announce we are having a girl!! :pink: :cloud9:

I was so shocked I really thought it would be a boy I would have been ecstatic either way but its so nice to know what we are having now it makes it more personal :)


----------



## cmwilson

Aww that's wonderful!! Congrats! :hugs::cloud9: This thread has been on the girl trend! I'm thinking I'm bringing a boy to thread though. :winkwink: We shall see! Congrats again! So happy for you! :hugs:


----------



## rmsh1

Yay congrats Rachel, we are all team pink in here right now :)


----------



## bnporter81

Hi girls!:flower:

I'm so glad to hear that the appointments went well today!:thumbup:

Dee, those are great numbers and it must be a huge relief to know you can get an US next week. With my boys I had an internal US at about 7 weeks and they were able to see to see the heartbeat and all. You must be so excited!:happydance:

Aww, Rachel, I'm happy to hear about your little girl!:cloud9:And I agree...there is definitely a trend on this thread:winkwink:Little girls are wonderful. Mine's only 11, but she's already my best little buddy...don't know what I'd do without her. And it's great that you're feeling the baby move! It will really start picking up over the next few weeks!:thumbup:

Nothing new with me. Still waiting for my Met. in the mail, but I should get it over the next 3 or 4 days. I was just looking at my lab results that they sent me in the mail. When they were determining my hormone levels as to whether or not they thought I had PCOS, they took the ratio of LH to FSH (or something like that) and they said that anything over 2.5 indicated PCOS and mine was 3.4, so I guess that's not very good:nope:Oh well, hopefully the meds will help the insulin resistance so I'll O. more regularly:thumbup:

Hope everyone has a great day.:hugs:


----------



## mrsc81

Congrats Rachel :pink: :happydance: :happydance:

Wouldnt it be funny if we are all having girls :haha:

Hope you get your meds soon bethany :hugs:


----------



## seabean

CONGRATS RACHEL!!! :kiss:
:pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink:
<3<3:bunny::bunny:<3<3:bunny::bunny:<3<3:bunny::bunny:<3<3

Do we really have all girls on this thread?! That's crazy! :haha:


----------



## Rachel789

Thanks everyone we are so excited!! It's crazy that no one has announced they are having a boy yet I thought for sure I would be...maybe it will be Caroline!

I only feel kicks here and there no pattern yet but the ultrasound tech informed me I have an anterior placenta so I probably only feel it when she kicks hard or in a certain area but I should feel kicks stronger and on a regular basis around 22 weeks.

Bethany- I know how upsetting it can be to get the pcos diagnosis but right after I was diagnosed I found out I was pregnant so as long as you ovulate you have just as good as a chance as anyone else. Is your dr going to give you an ultrasound and/or put you on clomid?


----------



## mrsc81

Bex - :pink:
Louise - :pink:
Lil - :yellow:
Rachel - :pink:
Caroline - ??
Dee - ??


:haha:


----------



## MommyDream

Congrats Rachel on your girl... :)

I'm a horrible BnB'r lately - especially with all of you on this thread that were so supportive all the way along. I'm still sending all my :dust: to the TTCers!


----------



## cmwilson

I just scheduled my ultrasound/gender scan...January 10th. :dohh: It feels like so far away! I'll survive though. As long as baby stays healthy that's all that matters. :thumbup:


----------



## seabean

bnporter81 said:


> Hi girls!:flower:
> 
> I'm so glad to hear that the appointments went well today!:thumbup:
> 
> Dee, those are great numbers and it must be a huge relief to know you can get an US next week. With my boys I had an internal US at about 7 weeks and they were able to see to see the heartbeat and all. You must be so excited!:happydance:
> 
> Aww, Rachel, I'm happy to hear about your little girl!:cloud9:And I agree...there is definitely a trend on this thread:winkwink:Little girls are wonderful. Mine's only 11, but she's already my best little buddy...don't know what I'd do without her. And it's great that you're feeling the baby move! It will really start picking up over the next few weeks!:thumbup:
> 
> Nothing new with me. Still waiting for my Met. in the mail, but I should get it over the next 3 or 4 days. I was just looking at my lab results that they sent me in the mail. When they were determining my hormone levels as to whether or not they thought I had PCOS, they took the ratio of LH to FSH (or something like that) and they said that anything over 2.5 indicated PCOS and mine was 3.4, so I guess that's not very good:nope:Oh well, hopefully the meds will help the insulin resistance so I'll O. more regularly:thumbup:
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day.:hugs:

The one time that I had those levels measured, my LH:FSH ratio was also somewhere in the PCOS range ~3. It also depends on when in your cycle is was taken. Metformin should be really helpful for you since insulin resistance can be a big factor in annovulation. I hope it's just the boost you need! :hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

Caroline if your feeling really impatient you can always get a private scan :winkwink:


----------



## raventtc

dee glad your appointment went great and your numbers are lovely too :hugs:

rachel - team pink !! awesome - girls are the best...

as fo me, this am i woke up later than the time i temp and i temp'd anyway then i look at my thermo and its says 36.83...when did it decide it was going to show temps in celsius?? sooooo strange! I think its a sign - quit temping - it just is making me laugh thinking about it...welp have a great day ladies - i am again going to be super super busy this weekend... :wave:


----------



## mrsc81

Hope this is your cycle Raven :hugs:

And :dust: to Katya, Bethany & Newmrs


----------



## bnporter81

Rachel, my doctor will be gone for a month because she had to have a hysterectomy. She's not my gyno, just my family doctor, but she's told me how she has had PCOS herself and how she knows things that can help with TTC. So she seems like she's very willing to try to help and she said she will talk more with me about the PCOS/options when she comes back. But she wanted me to go ahead and start taking the Metformin (which came in the mail today:happydance:) so maybe it would help in the mean time.

Dee, I was on day 14 of my cycle when they did the tests, so I'm not sure what my level should have been like then. But yeah, I really hope the Met. gives my body that extra little push:thumbup:

Hope everyone had a great weekend. It's all cold and rainy here today:cold::rain: Seems like a good day for cuddling up with some hot cocoa and a good book.:cloud9:

Big hugs everyone


----------



## seabean

That's great about the metformin Bethany! It sounds like your Dr will be more sympathetic to your situation since she's been in it herself :) 

Raven - do you think you already ovulated on CD10?! Kind of looks like that to me based on your chart :coffee:


----------



## mandy1229100

Hi ladies I have a quick question for you o was wondering how long you had to wait to get your doctors to run any test. Next month will be a year of ttc and I tracked my last two cycles one being a 77 day cycle and this previous one I didn't ovulate.


----------



## raventtc

seabean said:


> That's great about the metformin Bethany! It sounds like your Dr will be more sympathetic to your situation since she's been in it herself :)
> 
> Raven - do you think you already ovulated on CD10?! Kind of looks like that to me based on your chart :coffee:

i don't know...it looks that way, even tho FF doesn't have crosshairs for me. And my temping hasn't been the greatest this month since i was going to relax more...but i can say that the i did have some watery cm on saturday dec8th...and i figured out what i did to my thermometer..i reset it to celcus..appaently if you hold down the power button for 3 seconds it changes it...and that must have been what i did...but i am still discarding those temps - guess the only way to find out if i did infact o is to wait wait wait...and see if af shows up in 16 days


----------



## rmsh1

Mandy a year is the normal waiitng time before seeing a doc, that is how long I had to wait. When you go in, take any charts in that you have, so they can see what your cycles are like and when you do or do not ovulate :hugs:


----------



## mandy1229100

Thank you very much . So only about 2 more cycles ... or one depending on how long it last.


----------



## bnporter81

Hi girls...hope everyone is well:flower:

Just updating, today is my 2nd day of the Met....I don't know if it's all in my head or what, but it seems like I'm noticing a decrease in my appetite. Usually I like to eat (and even have seconds sometimes, lol) but I noticed today I just don't really want to eat...and if I do eat, then I don't want as much as usual. Like this morning, I had cereal and after 5 bites, I just didn't want anymore. I also don't have a craving for sweets like I do a lot. Hopefully it's not all in my head :wacko:and it means the Met. is working:happydance:

Big hugs!


----------



## cmwilson

Raven - If you did O I'll keep my fingers crossed for you! :thumbup:

Mandy - I hope you get some answers from the doc or your BFP in the mean time. :hugs:

Bethany - I hope the smaller appetite and not craving sweets is a good sign things are working! :happydance: Are you temping? I hope you O soon!!

All is going good with me. Think I started feeling movement from the little one at the end of last week, it kind of feels like random popcorn popping. :shrug: Might not be it but I'm going to say it is! :haha:


----------



## mrsc81

Love the profile pic caroline! :D
And that definately sounds like baby movement to me! :happydance:


----------



## Rachel789

Sounds like movement to me Caroline! Love the new profile pic :)


----------



## cmwilson

Yay! How exciting! :happydance:

Thanks, I love the picture too. :cloud9:


----------



## Rachel789

I have been feeling movement like you are describing for a couple weeks now but I only feel it a few times a day it's not consistent yet. Yesterday I felt a couple of the strongest ones I felt yet it, I want more of that!

They told me last week at the ultrasound that I have an anterior placenta so I may not feel movements on a regular basis until I am around 22 weeks which is not too far off. They said the movement I am feeling now is likely when she kicks hard or kicks/moves in a certain area around the placenta because when the placenta is in the front it acts as a cushion to the kicks but once she gets a little bigger I will feel it. So maybe that's why you haven't felt a lot of movement yet :shrug: I was told its common to have an anterior placenta it is just where it happened to implant.


----------



## cmwilson

I feel it most often at night when I'm laying watching TV. It was funny, the other night, my cat was in my lap and his bottom was laying against my lower stomach and the baby went poke poke poke right where the cat's bottom was! Hehe Do you feel the movement on one side or another? I've been feeling it in the middle-right and middle-left. 

I guess I'll find out where the placenta is on January 10th!! :happydance:


----------



## Rachel789

Can't wait to find out what your having! 

I mostly feel her a couple inches below my belly button :)


----------



## Diddums

Hello ladies, not much going on with me. I'm ill again with a cold/chest infection/fever which is unfortunate as i had watery cm for the last couple days and this morning some ewcm. However, unless my fever disappears I won't be able to see whether I get a temp shift. I'm doing opk 2-3 times a day so hopefully i can catch my lh surge. Whether we are well enough to bd is another story! :(


----------



## mrsc81

Thats sucks your ill again Katya, hope you feel better soon.. hows the weight loss going? Are you still using your exercise bike? x


----------



## cmwilson

Sorry you are ill Katya! Hope you O soon and are feeling well enough to bd. :thumbup:

Happy 20 weeks Rachel! Half way there!! :happydance:

Hope everything is well with you, Raven, NewMrs, Mandy, Bethany. :hugs:

Hope all the pregnant ladies are well. :flower:


----------



## rmsh1

Ohhh Katya you should definitely get BDing even if you are sick, I heard talk that being sick lowers your body's ability to fight off certain foreign created beings :haha: That is, your body is more likely to accept a new little embryo, and will let it embed, as your body is busy fighting off nasty sick germs :)


----------



## seabean

Feel better Katya!
Love the Christmas bump pic Caroline :) So cute!

I had my first ultrasound on Friday and it went so well! It looked like a little gummy bear in the fetal position :haha: The heart rate was great at 163! I will post a ticker as soon as I get a minute to figure that out, but I am 8 weeks 5 days today :)


----------



## raventtc

Hi ladies :wave: just stoping bye to see how everyone is doing

I love the new pic caroline!! so cute

katya sorry to hear your ill, and hope you feel better

seabean love the gummy bear reference! 

afm-nothing new to note...i am trying to really relax i am not temping everyday and not checking ff or bnb everyday either, i miss you all but at the same time its kinda peaceful...i just counted on ff and thinking af (if she shows) would be midweek for me...but i hope she stays away!! welp off to make some ornaments with the kiddos -- chat with ya later


----------



## seabean

Good luck Raven - I REALLY hope this is your month!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## raventtc

i went on to ff and changed my setting to fertility awarness and it gave me cross hairs so guess i will be looking for af after midweek -- but hope hope hope she stays away this month!!


----------



## cmwilson

Thanks for the picture love ladies. I love it too. :cloud9:

Dee - I'm so glad your ultrasound went well and you have a nice strong heartbeat! You've got a healthy little gummy bear!! :happydance:

Raven - I am going to send you good vibes. Maybe you'll get a wonderful Christmas surprise. I think your mentality is a good one, just staying relaxed. Good idea. :thumbup:


----------



## Rachel789

Katya- sorry to hear you are sick again :( I just got over a nasty cold, I hate being sick! :growlmad: I hope you do o and get your bfp :)

Dee- I am so happy for you that your scan went perfectly! Do you have a scan pic to post?

Raven- I think you are taking a good approach being relaxed. I hope you get the best Christmas present ever!!

Caroline- I can't believe I am halfway there, it has gone so quick! You are just about half way too, crazy how time flys! When we get back from traveling for the holidays we are going to get started on the nursery and registering for baby shower gifts :)

I hope everyone else is doing well :hugs:


----------



## mrsc81

Glad your ultrasound went well Dee :hugs:


----------



## bnporter81

Hi girls:flower:

Katya, I'm sorry to hear you're not feeling well. I hope you get to feeling better soon and that you have a chance to get in some good BD'ing soon:winkwink:

Caroline, I also love the new profile pic! It's so sweet and you've got an adorable little bump...you must be so excited for January:flower: To answer your question, I'm temping off and on so I haven't been consistent, even though I know I probably should be:wacko:Maybe I'll try to do it more on a regular basis starting tomorrow even though I'm pretty sure I haven't O'd yet:dohh:

Dee, I'm so glad your US went well! And 163 bpm sounds great!:dohh:

AFM, nothing new really. It's been 1 week on the Met. and starting today I'm supposed to double the medicine and then in a few weeks I'll be up to taking 3 pills a day (1,500 mg). I've been doing an OPK the last couple of days and I have noticed that the test line isn't staying dark all the time...like it was before, which I think is a good thing:thumbup:Maybe my LH levels are starting to regulate a bit.

Hope everyone has a good week. My DD is starting her winter break at school tomorrow so maybe I'll get to sleep in past 5:30 a.m. for a couple of weeks:haha::sleep:


----------



## seabean

Bethany, I hope the opks are a good sign of things starting to settle down! I've seen so many positive posts about metformin! 

Katya, do you think you Od? Were you able to BD even though you were sick? 

Good luck this week Raven! I hope AF stays away for 9 months!!!

Eating regularly has been very difficult for me lately. I'm not super sick at all but I feel blah when I eat too much and get terrible heartburn every so often. Certain foods we eat all the time I also can't stand the smell of any more. I need to regain a few pounds...any tips from the pregnant ladies?


----------



## Rachel789

My appetite was pretty much non existent until from 6 weeks until 14 weeks. I just ate whatever I could stomach even if it was just crackers, ect. I actually ate a lot of Mac n cheese for whatever reason that was not hard for me to eat. I tried to eat the whole grain Mac n cheese so I felt Like I was eating some nutrients. I wouldn't stress about eating perfect as long as you are eating something and taking your vitamin your baby will be fine. I always worried about it but my dr wasn't concerned. I never lost weight but I didn't gain anything until I was 14 weeks. Now I gain a pound a week consistently and am up 7 lbs so far. I never thought I would get my appetite back but it's here now :)


----------



## Rachel789

Bethany I have also heard many good things about metformin, hopefully the opks are a good sign things are starting to work! :thumbup:

Raven- good luck I hope your bfp is coming! When will you test?


----------



## mrsc81

I only wanted to eat carbohydrates at the beginning, crisps (potato chips), fries, toast etc.. I never lost any weight, just gained slowly until 2nd tri, now i gain every week!


----------



## seabean

Thanks ladies, glad I'm not the only one struggling a bit here! I've lost only 3 pounds but it has my husband is freaking out b/c I'm already skinny (doesn't take much these days to get him over-worried :haha:). I definitely don't want to loose any more, and I've been trying to eat frequent small snacks/meals. I've recently tried drinking calories instead, since that seems much easier, like juice and cocoa, but that doesn't seem like the healthiest solution since it's all sugar, but I'll take what I can get.


----------



## rmsh1

I lost 5kg due to MS Dee, it sucked, and I did not feel better til around 17 weeks, my MS went on for a long time. At least I could stomach fruit and veges, that is what I lived on. 

And as for heartburn, that kicked in for me at 23 weeks and is not going anywhere. I can no longer sleep lying down, I have to be propped up with pillows. I am seeing my midwife today and asking what kinda script she can give me to reduce the stomach acid. I woke up one night with a whole mouthful of bile, it was nasty


----------



## rmsh1

Good luck Bethany, I hope this does the trick for you :hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

Yea the heartburn sucks. I actually have chronic heartburn issues to begin with because I have a hiatal hernia. The dr warned me it will be really bad for me later in pregnancy because of this. There are plenty of meds that are considered safe in pregnancy to take but I try to only take meds when 100% necessary. It's been getting worse for me lately so I have a feeling I won't have a choice but to be on meds more often to prevent burning/scarring up my esophagus :(


----------



## raventtc

Rachel789 said:


> Bethany I have also heard many good things about metformin, hopefully the opks are a good sign things are starting to work! :thumbup:
> 
> Raven- good luck I hope your bfp is coming! When will you test?

Thanks Rachel and all of the other ladies!! I just realized today when i came on here that i am at 15dpo...last month i didn't make it to 15, and most other months i start spotting on 16, now i kinda wish i didnt see what dpo i was...ahhh well everyone is sick here too -- a bit of a cold has hit our house thanks to my nieces, so its been a bit crazy lately. Not sure of testing yet just because i feel like every month i set up when i could test and then af shows up...gonna try and not think about it this time around. 

thanks again for the love :hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

Ohhh raven I'm so excited for you, I really hope this is your bfp :) I don't blame you for not wanting to test, I always felt the same.

I hope everyone feels better that is sick at your house. I just got over a cold myself, and being pregnant I was very limited to what I could take for relief, it was not fun :(


----------



## seabean

Good luck Raven!!! :af::af::af::af:

Sucks about the terrible heartburn Rachel - it hasn't been too bad for me lately, but I can only imagine it will get worse later. 

I've also been sick the past 2 days but it's a mild chest cold at this point and I'm pretty sure it's not just pregnancy symptoms (so hard to tell apart!). I haven't had a fever which is good, but I'm worried since immune systems get weak in pregnancy. Hopefully it just trickles off and doesn't turn into anything bad :shrug:


----------



## cmwilson

Bethany - I hope the opks are a sign that the Metformin is working! Keep us informed! :thumbup:

Raven - Eeek! I hope this is a good sign! I'll keep my fingers crossed that AF stays away! You really deserve your BFP. :hugs:

Rachel - I've had the same issue with heartburn/indigestion. My doc did tell me to not drink things with ice because the cold can make the indigestion worse. :shrug: Worth a shot I guess, the tums we can take during pregnancy do nothing for me. :dohh:

Dee - I know I'm late to the party but I didn't have any type of appetite in the first trimester. I pretty much lived on cereal as it was the only thing that seemed sort of appetizing. I really didn't get my appetite back until 14 weeks. I didn't start to gain weight until the last month and a half and have gained about 6 pounds. :blush:

Now another nutrition question, are any of you pregnant ladies actually tracking your calories? I do and try to get about 2200 calories but I worry that I'm not eating healthy foods to get those calories. I just still have no desire to eat salads and trail mix and good stuff. What's a typical day of eating for you? An example for me would be:
Breakfast - Banana and yogurt (flavored)
Lunch - Can of soup, sandwich (tuna or PBJ) and chips
Snack - Protein bar
Dinner - Chicken Kiev (breaded) and rice pilaf
Snack - Chocolate ice cream

I know my diet is heavy is sodium but I can't help it! What can I do?


----------



## mrsc81

Good Luck Raven! :hugs:

Caroline - For once in 2 years im not tracking my calories :haha:
My diet is a bit like this..

B/fast - Cereal/Museli
Lunch - Cheese Sandwich & Crisps (potato chips)
Dinner - Chicken, healthy chips & salad / Steak, healthy chips & Salad
Sundays - Chicken roast dinner

Snacks - Kiwi/Satsumas/yoghurt/cake/chocolate/nuts/oatcakes & peanut butter
Im eating chocolate every day, got a terrible sweet tooth !

Im having occasional mcdonalds/dominos


----------



## seabean

I've never tracked calories before. My diet right now is too all over the place to really give a good example. 

Caroline, you could try switching to a low-sodium soup? Also, if it's an instant or boxed rice pilaf, those tend to have a ton of sodium - maybe they make low-sodium versions or make brown rice at home? More veggies would be good if you can stomach it - like raw carrots for a snack or something? Granola in milk for breakfast would give a good amount of calories too and is somewhat on the healthier side. Your diet doesn't sound bad though to be honest :)


----------



## rmsh1

I do not calory count, but here is my typical day -

breakfast - toast or cereal, plus a piece of fruit maybe
snack - biscuit 
Lunch - instant pasta or cheese toasted sandwich
Snack - apple, biscuit
dinner - last night was pasta with brocoli, but normally a meat and vege combo


----------



## rmsh1

I got a script for omeprazole (spelling?) from my midwife yesterday, and guess what? MyY first night of no heartburn/reflux! Such a relief, and perfectly safe during pregnancy. I am also not diabetic, but am low in iron, so have iron tabs.


----------



## Rachel789

I don't calorie count either. I just make sure I am gaining about a pound a week.

some things I eat:

Breakfast- usually cereal with skim milk, sometimes on the weekends I will have eggs, ect.

Snacks- apples, bananas, grapes, cottage cheese, sliced cheddar cheese on whole grain crackers, whole grain bread with Nutella to satisfy my chocolate craving :) sunflower seeds. And sometimes I use cereal as a snack ( I love cereal!) 

Lunch- pbj, cheese sandwich, tuna fish, soup (I miss my lunch meat sandwiches!)

Dinner- grilled chicken, canned corn, whole grain Mac and chz, salad, ground turkey tacos, chicken sausage, ravioli, fajita wraps, whole grain pasta with ground turkey meat sauce.

Nighttime snacks- popcorn, ice cream, chocolate

All of those things I rotate throughout the week and on the weekends I splurge a little more and eat out so I can have different things than I normally eat at home and get bored with.


----------



## Rachel789

Bex I used to be on that medication and it does work well. My dr gave me a list of approved meds and Pepcid ac is on the list and that works very well for me. I have been avoiding taking it and suffering but it's getting to be too much lately so I might start taking one in the evening so I can sleep because the past few nights I am suffering pretty bad and can't fall asleep. I haven't bothered trying tums because they typically don't work for me but I just bought some and will try to use them when it's mild heartburn but when it's severe it won't do anything for me :dohh:


----------



## rmsh1

Rachel, my doc prescribed me two tablets a day, but I am just going to take the one before bed since it worked so well. I will take two if it gets worse, but I can handle it during the day cos I am up and about, and will just take a quickeze (same things as tums). So will see how it goes. Doc said reflux is not worth losing sleep over when it can be treated, and I had been losing a lot of sleep :)


----------



## seabean

You ladies are making me crave cereal :haha: I'm going to add that to the rotation and see how it goes!


----------



## Diddums

Did you test Raven? Keeping my fingers crossed for you ladies :)

Got my first positive opk this afternoon. What do you ladies think? https://www.dropbox.com/s/2vu507ookb2f5ym/Photo 21-12-2012 14 59 39.jpg

I think I would have ovulated sooner around cd17/18 if it wasn't for this chest infection. But glad it looks like I'm going to ovulate this month :) I have my progesterone test form ready. My dr said my level of 12 last month isn't too low and he thinks I did ovulate but because I got AF three days later my levels had already started dropping. He said to take the blood test when I think timings are correct. 

Are you ladies all ready for Christmas? Xx


----------



## mrsc81

That looks positive to me :happydance: Get :sex:

Hope all you ladies have a fab xmas :xmas9:


----------



## Diddums

Thanks :)

This mornings was obviously positive so I'm very happy :) https://https://www.dropbox.com/s/j52l5wiqwtreep7/Photo%2022-12-2012%2011%2022%2012.jpg

I'm on the bd case so hopefully will catch the egg. Hoping the new vitamins I'm taking (thanks Lou!) along with the b50 complex I'm taking will give me a nice LP. Do you think it's worth using my progesterone cream as well? Can't hurt right? 

Raven did you test? Xxx

Have a lovely christmas ladies :)


----------



## raventtc

so i just got home from the store and bought tests,,,and took one it was BFN :( af is now late usually i spot 15dpo and start 16dpo today is 18dpo and nothing...and now i am upset...what the hell!! i will test in the morning too just incase but right now i am just one big walking ? 

again thanks for the love ladies :hugs:


----------



## Diddums

Ooo Raven fingers crossed! Was it fmu? Sometimes for some ladies it can take longer for pregnancy hormone to appear in urine. Hope this is it for you!!!!

I think I ovulate today. Still have some ewcm so keep on BDing. Hope we catch the egg. Would be a September baby xx


----------



## seabean

Good luck Katya!
Raven I am Soooo hoping this is your bfp!! Maybe your ovulation day is slightly off since the cross hairs are dashed?

Merry Christmas everyone!!!!!


----------



## Diddums

Thanks Dee :)

Will be difficult to pinpoint temp shift. Temping has been dodgy over the last week due to my fever. Think I probably ovulated last night and cm was more creamy than ewcm, although still stretchy. Think we're covered anyway xxx


----------



## mrsc81

Raven - That sucks! So frustrating! :hugs: Hope af stays away :af:

Katya - Hope you caught the egg :spermy:


----------



## raventtc

welp tested this am with fmu and BFN :( i am utterly speachless....and the worst part telling hubby that is was neg :( he looked so shocked when i told him af hadn't shown up yet...he contained it but i could tell he was excited and now to tell him this...sad

just gonna wait it out i guess, nothing else to do. no signs of her coming, no spotting no low temps (i know i haven't temped regularly) 

Happy Holidays Ladies !!


----------



## cmwilson

Hi ladies, Merry Christmas Eve! :xmas5:

Raven - I'm sorry your body seems to be messing with you again. I know you must be feeling so discouraged. :hugs: I'll continue to keep my fingers crossed for you!

Katya - Hooray for O! Hope this is it for you!!! :thumbup:

Well I'm officially 20 weeks today! Half way there!! I had an appointment today and I think the nurses job was to freak me out in every way she could. She first weighed me and told me I'd gained 6 pounds since my last visit. I asked if that was normal and she said not really, when they see that type of weight gain they worry about pre-eclampsia. So freak out number one. She then took my blood pressure which was completely normal and then I asked the doctor later about the weight gain and she said she wasn't worried about it that typically everyone has one appointment where they have a large weight gain, that my blood pressure and urine were good. 

Then the nurse looked for the heart beat and it was off to the right. It was in the 130s so that lead to freak out number two. The last time I went in it was 155 so I was freaking. The doctor told me it is normal for the heart rate to slow at this point and as long as it is in the 120-170 range they are pleased. What have your heart rates been pregnant ladies? Another thing that was weird was when the nurse was looking for the heart beat there was this loud like bubble sound and I asked her what it was and she said, "I don't know maybe movement?" I'm thinking in my head, "You've never heard this sound before? Great. What does that mean?" Doctor says my uterus is measuring right on for 20 weeks, right under my belly button. Anyway, in general everything looks good but not my most reassuring appointment. :dohh: 17 days till my ultrasound, I'm looking forward to it but also worried. :blush:


----------



## rmsh1

Merry Christmas from New Zealand!! :xmas16: :xmas6:

Sorry about the BFN Raven, I still have my fingers crossed that a BFP is coming :hugs:

Caroline, that nurse knows nothing! Weight gain is not a sign of pre eclampsia that I know of, they check your urine for signs of that, more than weight gain! That nurse sounds horrible. As for heart rate, I have no official record of my baby's heart rate. The midwife tried to record it 4 weeks ago, for a minute, but baby kept running away from the probe :haha: She never got a full minute, but so long as the heart rate sounds strong and healthy they are happy. And the bubble you heard? Baby kicking the probe, my baby does it every time they listen :) I have quite an active baby, and she does not like the doppler at all :) Everything sounds fine to me about your pregnancy! 

I get my next scan at 30 weeks, due to my thyroid they like to check baby's growth every 4 weeks now til she is born, I am not complaining!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## mrsc81

Raven - Sorry your in limbo, hopefully you will get a bfp soon 

Caroline - Happy half way! :happydance: That sound is definately movement :thumbup: My baby's heart rate started around 170 when i first found it, its now around 150. Going by the heart rate theory i would say your having a boy :blue: :happydance:


----------



## cmwilson

Bex - Thank you so much for reassuring me! I feel so much better now. That's so neat that the baby kicked the doppler. Hehe So cute! :cloud9: Merry Christmas! :xmas6:

Louise - Thank you also for the reassurance. I'm almost positive it's a boy. I'd be absolutely shocked if it's a girl. :blue: :thumbup: I'd be happy to bring a boy to the thread! 17 days! :happydance:


----------



## Diddums

Hope you all had a lovely christmas ladies :) 

Raven any news? 

I'm still hoping I o'd and it wasn't a false start. Ewcm dried up completely and it's now sticky so I think I o'd a couple days ago but my temp hasn't increased yet. Also because I had a fever a few days before i think I o'd my temps are so wacky I can't tell or see any sort of temp shift! Oh well. Temps over the next few days will tell. 

Lots of good wishes to you all xxxx


----------



## rmsh1

Katya, my guess is you O'd around CD25, but a few more temps will show for sure :)


----------



## Diddums

rmsh1 said:


> Katya, my guess is you O'd around CD25, but a few more temps will show for sure :)

Thanks :) so hard to tell because of my fever. Also my post O temps seem really low. Think I will go have my progesterone tested in 2 days, should be 6dpo?


----------



## bnporter81

Hi girls, hope you all had a great Christmas!

Caroline, I'm sorry the nurse had you so worried. Doesn't exactly sound like she had great bedside manner:wacko: I probably would have been a little concerned, too, but I think everything is fine. The BPM were still in a normal range and a lot of women have at least a couple of appts. where the weight has snuck up on them.:thumbup: Try not to worry and enjoy the pregnancy as much as you can:hugs:

Raven, I'm crossing my fingers and toes that AF has stayed away for you. Keep us posted!

Katya, it's so great that you've ovulated this early in your cycle:happydance:I hope you get some great news in the next couple of weeks!:winkwink:

Christmas was very nice here, but myself as well as 2 of my kids and husband were all sick for a few days with a bad stomach bug:sick:We're finally about over it, but we were pretty miserable with it. Needless to say, with all of that I couldn't eat enough food to take the Metformin so I just started back taking it yesterday. Still having a pretty light OPK, so maybe that's good. I also heard that taking inositol along with folic acid can help with PCOS...and I've read that it's safe to take alongside Met. so I've been taking those things as well:thumbup:

Hope everyone is doing well and that you all have a wonderful and blessed New Year:happydance:


----------



## Diddums

Morning ladies. How is everyone? 

Raven any news? I have my fingers crossed for you :) xxx

AFM I had very slight spotting at 12.30am on 6dpo. I only saw it because I was checking cervix and cm and saw that the cm was pink. No idea when it started but it stopped straight after that. And now at 7dpo my temp has increased again. I'm still sure I ovulated around cd25 because of the opk and cm so this chart is different to all my other ones in that I had mid LP spotting. Guess we will see in a few days whether I get AF! If I don't start spotting on 8/9dpo and no temp drop I wil take a test on 10dpo which is New Year's Day :)


----------



## mrsc81

Good luck Katya :hugs:


----------



## Diddums

Thanks :)


----------



## rmsh1

bnporter81 said:


> Hi girls, hope you all had a great Christmas!
> 
> Caroline, I'm sorry the nurse had you so worried. Doesn't exactly sound like she had great bedside manner:wacko: I probably would have been a little concerned, too, but I think everything is fine. The BPM were still in a normal range and a lot of women have at least a couple of appts. where the weight has snuck up on them.:thumbup: Try not to worry and enjoy the pregnancy as much as you can:hugs:
> 
> Raven, I'm crossing my fingers and toes that AF has stayed away for you. Keep us posted!
> 
> Katya, it's so great that you've ovulated this early in your cycle:happydance:I hope you get some great news in the next couple of weeks!:winkwink:
> 
> Christmas was very nice here, but myself as well as 2 of my kids and husband were all sick for a few days with a bad stomach bug:sick:We're finally about over it, but we were pretty miserable with it. Needless to say, with all of that I couldn't eat enough food to take the Metformin so I just started back taking it yesterday. Still having a pretty light OPK, so maybe that's good. I also heard that taking inositol along with folic acid can help with PCOS...and I've read that it's safe to take alongside Met. so I've been taking those things as well:thumbup:
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well and that you all have a wonderful and blessed New Year:happydance:

Sorry you were sick over xmas Bethany, that would not be much fun :(



Diddums said:


> Morning ladies. How is everyone?
> 
> Raven any news? I have my fingers crossed for you :) xxx
> 
> AFM I had very slight spotting at 12.30am on 6dpo. I only saw it because I was checking cervix and cm and saw that the cm was pink. No idea when it started but it stopped straight after that. And now at 7dpo my temp has increased again. I'm still sure I ovulated around cd25 because of the opk and cm so this chart is different to all my other ones in that I had mid LP spotting. Guess we will see in a few days whether I get AF! If I don't start spotting on 8/9dpo and no temp drop I wil take a test on 10dpo which is New Year's Day :)

Ohhh Katya, this is exciting! Good luck!


----------



## raventtc

bfn and af for me, hubby is getting down again he said he doesn't want to know anything anymore cause he really got his hopes up and its getting harder...i feel the same way - this month i was late and got excited!! and af showed up late to the party and ruined it big time. 

on to the next month i guess...


----------



## Diddums

Oh Raven I am so bummed for you :( I really thought this was it for you xxx


----------



## mrsc81

Sorry AF got you raven :hugs: Every cycle i would say to my DH i think i might be pregnant and he would say, you always say that. It was so frustrating :growlmad:


----------



## Diddums

:( got some brownish cm only when I check cervix. But at 8dpo I'm already out :( I've spotting at about this time every other ovulatory cycle. Only difference is that for my other cycles my temp was at or close to cover line when I spotted. Whereas this cycle it's elevated (highest 8dpo for any cycle so far). I guess if my temp is still high tomorrow i still have a chance but I think my temp will drop tomorrow. At least I'm ovulating. But I think my progesterone is too low and I will need progesterone supplements in the TWW to help egg implant. Hopefully my low progesterone levels will be enough proof for my appoitment in Feb xxxx

Link to my superimposed chart https://www.dropbox.com/s/ldgirrg8td40cl1/Photo 30-12-2012 10 24 22.png


----------



## Diddums

More spotting for me today. Still only when I check cp and cm but its pink. Although no heavier. Temp still up but think it will drop tomorrow morning. Had my progesterone test back and the number is 15. Last cycle it was 12 at the same 6dpo so a bit better. Def think I have low progesterone. Hoping if I O next cycle as well that will be three cycles with short LP and low progesterone and maybe my dr will let me do a few cycles with progesterone supplements before we go onto do clomid. 

Happy new year ladies. Think I will enjoy a couple gasses of bubbly seeing as AF is on her way and I tested bfn at 9dpo xxx


----------



## mrsc81

I really thought this cycle might be it for you Katya! :hugs:
Not long now until your appointment :happydance:

Happy New Year everyone :flower:


----------



## mrsc81

How is everyone doing?

I see your temp took a nose dive Katya :hugs: Not long until your appointment now though, that can only be a positive thing! And you can now say its next month :thumbup:

Caroline your ultrasound is next week isnt it? Bet your excited about that :happydance:

Havent seen Newmrs on here for a while again, hope shes doing ok :hugs:

2013 will be the year everyone in this thread gets a :bfp: and/or gives birth to their little one :crib: 
:dust::dust:


----------



## seabean

Bethany - sorry you were sick over Christmas. :( I hope the metformin starts working for you soon!

Caroline - what a brainless ultrasound tech! How could she freak you out like that?! I hope your next appointment goes much better :hugs:

Katya and Raven - I'm so so sorry AF got you. Raven I'm sorry your hubby is so devastated too, and hopefully it won't be much longer before you get your BFP :hugs:

I was traveling around the West Coast over Christmas and have had a terrible chest cough and now head cold that just won't go away. Every time I start feeling slightly better, I wake up in the AM even worse again. Sucks. 

I'm 11 weeks today! My symptoms have mostly gone away, which is kind of nice, but kind of making me nervous too. My boobs don't hurt at all, and I haven't felt sick in about 2 weeks. We have our first appointment w/ the actual Dr tomorrow AM thank goodness, so hopefully it goes well and reassures me that it's all good down there. 

Happy New Year everyone! <3<3<3<3:xmas7: Cheers to a happy, healthy and reproductive 2013!


----------



## mrsc81

Good luck with your appointment tomorrow Dee, im sure everything is just fine, i was only nauseous for 2 weeks between 6-8 weeks and then a few odd days, other than that ive felt 'normal', i feel really lucky and hope i have an easy birth too :haha:


----------



## Diddums

Thanks ladies! Very upset to tell you the truth. It's very frustrating as i think its just because my progesterone is low. i spotted all the way from 7dpo until today. Spotting heavier today but not full AF, that will be tomorrow around 11am lol. Spoke to hubby and I didnt realise how bummed out he is. He's not very open about emotions so i thought he wasn't too bothered, turned out he is just as disappointed as me and we both me like something is missing and a bit empty. 

Oh well hopefully next month will be better, 11 day lp is better than 8 although the spotting is still worrying and probs down to low progesterone. Appointment in 3 weeks time. Hoping to be able to try three months with progesterone supplements while we have further tests then i'll have lost all the weight by then and can try clomid xxxxxx


----------



## seabean

Katya - fortunately low progesterone is common and easily treated with progesterone supplements! Hopefully your Dr will agree with your suspicions and be proactive about treating you. Hang in there, it's going to be here before you know it! And you're ovulating, which is great! :hugs:

Thanks Mrsc - I'm trying to feel "lucky" about the lack of symptoms. I will feel better once I see the lime healthy and well again :)


----------



## NewMrs2011

.


----------



## Rachel789

I hope everyone had a good holiday! 

Sorry I can't address everyone individually i am on my ipad and it is really difficult but I wanted to say I am sorry some of you are feeling down and things are not going well at the moment :hugs: I really hope 2013 is a better year and you all get your bfps!

I hope all of the preggo ladies are feeling well and looking forward to hearing what the gender is of your baby Caroline!

All is well here...been feeling more and more kicks and dh has been able to feel them lately, he loves it!


----------



## cmwilson

Hi ladies,

Hope you all had a wonderful holiday and happy 2013! :fool:

Bethany - I'm sorry you were sick over the holiday. That's no fun. I hope you were still able to enjoy the day anyway. Hope the metformin is doing something for you. What CD are you on?

Raven - I just wanted to say again how sorry I am about your bfn. My heart breaks everytime I hear that one of you gets AF or a BFN. I've been there and I know how hard it is. I'm sorry your DH is taking it so hard, I know that men can sometimes internalize things and they feel like they are failing but when it comes to this fertility stuff, it's no one's fault, it's nature unfortunately. :hugs: Do you have any plans to see a doctor?

Katya - I'm sorry about the spotting and the temp drop. The positive is that if low progesterone is the issue, like the other ladies said, it's an easy fix. Progesterone suppositories aren't fun but they can definitely be the solution to your problem. Also another positive is that you are Oing regularly! :happydance: That is a major accomplishment!

NewMrs - I'm so sorry about the tough times you are going through. :hugs: That is just an awful way to spend your holiday. I'm thinking about you and sending you positive thoughts. :hugs:

Dee - I'm sorry you were/are sick, that's no fun. :nope: I wouldn't worry about losing your symptoms, I really had no symptoms, never really had nausea. It was kind of scary but I guess I was lucky. I still worry because without the baby belly and the little kicks and nudges I've been getting, I don't feel pregnant. I feel like I should be feeling uncomfortable or something. :shrug: I can't wait to hear how your appointment goes, I know everything will be fine. Have you already spread the word or are you waiting?

Rachel - Feeling the stronger kicks and nudges is so neat isn't it? I started feeling the kicks on the outside last week and hubby got to feel it for the first time over the weekend. The look on his face was priceless, I wish I had taken a video of it. :cloud9: My parents got to feel it too and my dad was so cute, he was beaming and said, "December 27th, the first day I got to feel my grandbaby move!"

As for me I am SOOOOO excited about my appointment next week. I feel like I've been waiting forever! In the end, all I care about seeing is a healthy baby but as long as its healthy it'd be nice to know what we are having so I can start on the nursery! I haven't seen the baby since 9 weeks so I'm so excited to see how it's grown. I'm nervous but excited all at the same time.


----------



## mrsc81

Newmrs - I did read your reply yesterday but then got side tracked doing something else, its nice to have you back :flower:
Sorry to hear things arent going well at the moment, i hope 2013 is a better year for you :hugs:

Caroline - Thats great you, your dh and family got to feel baby's kicks :cloud9: Cant wait to hear what your having :happydance:


----------



## seabean

Caroline - good luck at your test next week! I can't believe how far along some of you ladies already are! 

I didn't get an ultrasound this morning like I thought I was going to, but we did get to hear the heartbeat for the first time! It was amazing! And very healthy and strong, so we're very much relieved. :) Next week we are going to have the nuchal scan for down's syndrome - the Dr mentioned it just as an option and since some people like the peace of mind, and so my husband absolutely wanted to do it to rule it out. Did any of you get that?


----------



## Diddums

Sorry to hear The end of 2012 was pants. Thinking of you! Hope 2013 is a lot more positive. 

AF has arrived. But I knew that because of my huge temp drop! Now I'm wondering soni do a natural cycle? Or do I take soy for a third month. I'm leaning towards a natural cycle so I can see what my body is doing. Will be interesting to see how my body copes. Or even whether it was the soy making me ovulate. I don't think soy actually works for me as I've taken twice before and gone on to have an ovulatory cycle (last two annovulatory cycles) so i don't think it's necessarily the soy making me ovulate. My last cycle was shorter than the one before so that's a step in the right direction. Hoping to ovulate earlier next month and get another blood test and result in before 1st Feb :)


----------



## seabean

Tough call, but I say skip the soy this month. If you ovulate on your own, then that might be informative for both you and your Dr. that's it's not necessarily ovulation that's your problem, and you can focus more on the low progesterone? And if you don't ovulate, you will at least be just a few weeks away from seeing the Dr. and hopefully they will address all issues simultaneously! :hugs:


----------



## Diddums

Thanks Dee. That's exactly what I was thinking :) last cycle I got watery/ewcm around cd17 and reckon I would have ovulated earlier than cd25 is I hadn't have gotten bronchitis and high fever. So fingers crossed :)


----------



## rmsh1

I think skip the soy too Katya, see what your body does all by itself :)

Dee I think all the preggie ladies on here had the NT scan done. We had it done not because we would terminate if the results suggests Downs syndrome, but more just so we knew if something was wrong we could be prepared. But everything was fine :)


----------



## mrsc81

Dee - glad your appointment went well and you got to hear the heartbeat :cloud9: I also had the downs syndrome test.

Katya - I think thats a good plan :thumbup: I would say keep taking prenatal vitamins and maybe add in some extra B6?


----------



## Rachel789

I also got the Down syndrome testing done :)


----------



## Diddums

Thanks Lou :) 

I'm currently taking 50mg bcomplex and I've now upped it to 100mg xx


----------



## cmwilson

Katya - I think it sounds like you have a good plan. :thumbup:

Dee - I'm glad your appointment went well and you got to hear the heartbeat, best sound in the world! :cloud9: I think I'm in the minority because I didn't get the ND testing. After all the stress we went through with the heart issue early on, we just went with the no news is good news mentality and decided we would just face whatever happens when it happens. :shrug: I do think it's a good way to ease your mind but at the time I just couldn't deal with it if that makes sense.


----------



## bnporter81

Hi girls...hope you're all doing well:flower:

Raven and Katya, I'm so sorry AF showed. I know it totally sucks and there's not a lot of comforting words for it. I do, however, firmly believe that it's just a matter of time and that it WILL happen soon for the two of you:thumbup: At least both of you are ovulating pretty regularly and that's a huge step towards conceiving.

Caroline, I can't wait to hear what the sex is:happydance:You must be sooo excited:cloud9: To answer your question, I honestly have no idea what CD I'm on. I've given up on temping until I think the Metformin has more time to work so I've been slacking on it for about the last month. I know it's been probably almost 2 months since AF has shown. So that's kind of a downer. I just have to hope the Metformin will start helping even more as I increase my dosage. I'm at 1,000 mg. a day right now and I increase to 1,500 next Monday.

Dee, so glad you got to hear a good strong heartbeat:hugs:I had the NT test with both of my boys. I wasn't really concerned about anything being wrong, but I figured it was an extra chance to get to have an ultrasound done and see the baby, so I went ahead and did it.

I hope the rest of you ladies are doing well I look forward to seeing all kinds of beautiful pics in the upcoming months.:happydance:

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## cmwilson

Hi ladies,

Hope you had a great weekend! :thumbup:

Tomorrow marks the beginning of scan week! :happydance: I have my scan on Thursday. Of course I am super excited but as per usual I am nervous they will find something abnormal. :nope: I just want a healthy baby that's all I ask. Can you ladies who have had your anatomy scan tell me what to expect so I'm not going in blind?

Also, I'm gathering predictions of the baby's sex for my baby book, anyone have any gender predictions for me? Hubby and I think boy. :blue:


----------



## mrsc81

I think boy too caroline. :blue:
If the anatomy scan is like the UK, when you go in one of the first things they will ask is if you have felt movement and do you want to know the sex.
Then they will scan you, paying particular attention to heart, bowel, and other organs. 
She did spend a long time looking at the heart which did get me a bit freaked out! But she was watching the blood pumping in the chambers. They will measure head circumference, leg length etc and tell you if baby is measuring small/average/large. They will do a close up of the mouth to check for cleft lip.
They will also tell you if your placenta is anterior or posterior, and check the cord has the correct number of vessels.
Cant wait to hear what your having :happydance:


----------



## rmsh1

Like Louise said, my scan was very similar. We walked in, the sonographer did not get a chance to ask if we wanted to know sex, we piped up very quickly that OH does not want to know, so she did that part last, after he left the room. She payed very close attention to the heart, and it was actually really interesting, you could see all 4 chambers, beating away. And yes she measured all the bones etc, she did not tell me where my placenta was, but she showed it to me. It was obvious even to me that there was no cleft palate going on. And she got pictures of both hands and both feet, so cute!

I have another scan this week too! Due to my thyroid issues, they like to check baby's growth every 4 weeks til birth now :) So maybe I will get some more pictures, hopefully!


----------



## MommyDream

Caroline, I'm going to say girl for you :)

I know I've been slack at writing in this thread but hope you are all keeping well. :)


----------



## Diddums

I'm team pink as well Caroline! No reason other than I would love a girl lol. 

AF is on her way out. I'm going for an all natural cycle so hope I ovulate around Cd20-25 like the past cycles. If I get ewcm I will go to dr for blood test form, and ask about progesterone. Though dunno whether my dr will prescribe it?


----------



## Rachel789

My scan was similar to Bex and Louise. I predict a boy :)


----------



## mrsc81

Katya, your so close to your fertility appointment your doc may say to wait until you go there, as im sure they will want to do other tests too.


----------



## foquita

i predict a boy caroline! :happydance: i can't wait to find out, it's dead exciting finding out all the genders :haha: i'm so excited to find out what everyone calls their babies! 

hope everyone's doing good! :hugs:


----------



## seabean

I vote boy!!!!


----------



## foquita

i think you'll have a boy too dee :cloud9: 

are you going to find out the sex?


----------



## seabean

foquita said:


> i think you'll have a boy too dee :cloud9:
> 
> are you going to find out the sex?

Yes, we are going to find out, probably early March. I have no hunch at all what it might be, but my hubby thinks a girl. 

How are you doing lately Nat?


----------



## raventtc

Hey there ladies :wave:

I have been a lurker i guess, since i have been coming and reading but not posting...this cycle is sooo strange already. I have had some low temps - lowest ever. and this am we bd and like an hour or so later i felt wetness and went to the bathroom and lots of blood...what the hell...i didn't bleed during sex i am hoping that it stops i am using a pad now, and just charted spotting for now..since if i put light flow FF starts a new chart for me -- wow, right. on another note we are making a appointment this month to see the doctor but i have to call our insurance company since they mailed us new cards and mine has some other doctor on it..i have never heard of its kinda strange but whatever...

hope all is well here, I am still gonna hang around and pray for a bfp for all of us!! 

:hugs:


----------



## mrsc81

The blood is strange Raven!
Hope you get to see the doc soon
:dust::dust:​


----------



## foquita

that's weird raven, I hope it stops soon :hugs: 

I'm good dee, thanks! :) nothing new to report, still barren :rofl:


----------



## seabean

Nooooooooo, not barren Nat! Never! Just in limbo until baby decides it's ready :hugs: 

Raven - Not sure what to make of the spotting/bleeding. Your temps seem to say that you did ovulate though, so maybe it was just an unusually aggressive O? :shrug: Hopefully it stops soon!!


----------



## foquita

yeah you're right actually, just waiting :angelnot: actually more patiently than usual! 

:haha:


----------



## raventtc

well the heavy bleeding didn't last long..but enough to freak me out! i did have spotting when i wiped until late in the evening...and woke up this am with a large clot or a big lump of red ewm...i don't know really how to explain it. still spotting when i wipe today too, i did however fix my insurance problem and am heading to the doctors in 2 weeks - so thats my positive for today i guess..i was googling yesterday and saw some crazy stuff - damn google ! or i should say it to myself for looking seaching in google.


----------



## cmwilson

Raven - I'm sorry about the spotting/bleeding, that is so weird. I'm glad you have a doctors appointment though, hopefully you can get some answers. I agree that Google is really our worst enemy. I looked up "22 week ultrasound" and of course people aren't posting about their positive experiences, only the negative so of course I have freaked myself out about tomorrow. Nice going Caroline. :dohh: I don't know why we can't step away from the Google, it's awful. :nope:


----------



## foquita

google is the worst :haha:

tomorrow will be fine Caroline, what time is it at? :hugs: 

glad you're going to the doctor raven, I hope they have answers for you :hugs:


----------



## cmwilson

Thanks Nat, it's at 11, my time. Less than 24 hours! Yikes!


----------



## mrsc81

Which is 4pm our time... will be checking in tomorrow evening to see what your having :happydance:


----------



## Rachel789

Soooo exciting Caroline! I am sure everything will be perfect :)

Raven- the bleeding is odd. I had that happen to me once mid cycle but it lasted a couple days for me and was a light flow and then I ended up o'ing around the time it was happening. I never figured out why it happened but it didn't happen again. Hopefully the dr can help you figure out why your not conceiving and you will be on your way to a bfp in no time :thumbup:


----------



## raventtc

thanks ladies, this does seem like i am having af..it was spottin at first on tuesday (well after the gush) and then it stopped but yesterday it started up again with just spotting when i wiped, and then later yesterday it was more of a of a light flow...i only used a panty liner but still it was coming out more than before..and this morning i woke up and when went to the bathroom it was just like af was here, it is def a light flow now -- it is totally strange. In Dec2011 i had a strange cycle where i had mid cycle spotting that turned out to be af...so i bascally had a 21 day cycle and then a 18 day cycle and then the long cycles for me where still around. 

So yes I am sooo confused -- i kinda just want to get in bed and cry since this started happening

Caroline good luck with the scan later!! can't wait to hear all about it :hugs:


----------



## foquita

not long until scan caroline :happydance: good luck! 

i'm still thinking boy :cloud9:


----------



## seabean

Good luck Caroline!! Can't wait to hear the news!
:blue::pink::blue::pink::oneofeach::oneofeach::oneofeach:


----------



## raventtc

good news got my appointment moved up since the spotting has changed to a full blown heavy af...going in on the 18th now at the butt crack of dawn..7:45 am wow i didn't even know my doctors office was open then :haha: and i have been going to them for amost 3 years now


----------



## seabean

Raven - that is so strange, but that's GREAT your Dr moved up your appointment!!! I really hope you get answers :hugs:


----------



## mrsc81

Thats great Raven you got an earlier appointment :hugs:

Cant wait to hear caroline :happydance:


----------



## cmwilson

Well ladies, the trend continues... We are having a GIRL! :pink:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mrsc81

:pink: OMG congratulations :happydance: 
Im wondering if we will get a boy in here :haha:


----------



## foquita

congratulations caroline! :yipee: :wohoo: :dance: so pleased for you :cloud9: the name nat is nice for a girl, isn't it? what do you think? :haha:

i was wrong! :haha: so lisa is the only girl who has had a boy from this thread? what did she call her son? she hasn't popped in for ages!


----------



## seabean

Awwwwwwwwwww :cloud9::kiss::cloud9::kiss:
:pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::wedding::pink::pink::pink:

So cute! And everything else went well I'm assuming?!


----------



## Rachel789

Awww Caroline that's so cool that we are all having girls! I thought for sure you would break the trend...maybe dee will have a boy? :)


----------



## MommyDream

Congratulations Caroline!! A girl! That's so great!! Is your DH excited to soon have a daddy's little girl? Do you have any name ideas?

We're planning names for both boys and girls since I'm team yellow.... Something tells me I'm having a little boy though :)


----------



## rmsh1

Congrats on a little girl Caroline!

And I am glad your appointment got moved forward Raven :hugs:


----------



## cmwilson

Great news on your appointment Raven! Can't wait until you get some answers!

Thanks for the congrats! I'm very excited, I was so expecting a boy that a little girl is a great surprise! :cloud9: When I asked the tech if the baby was healthy she said yes. I'm just a worrier and the profile shot makes her nose looks small and her lips look big. Is that normal? I just get over anxious about Downs but if there was any sign of that she would have said something right? Baby weighed in at 1 pound 2 oz. Normal? Sorry I'm just such a worrier! I hate that about me.


----------



## mrsc81

Looks like a normal scan pic to me :hugs:, my little one weighed 12oz at 20+1, so she is definately a healthy weight at 1lb 2oz :thumbup:


----------



## seabean

It's hard to tell features like that from the scan - it could even be her hand on the other side of her head. Don't worry, she's gorgeous and healthy! :)


----------



## raventtc

great news with your scan!! and finding out your having a girl -- awesome !! 

afm- seems like the spotting has gone from a light flow to only when i wipe...and last night i started to get a headache and feel like i am coming down with something, this morning i DID NOT want to wake up my head feels sooo full of sickness, i am just so glad that the bleeding is gone - that really worried me, my temp went up today too, this whole month is sooooo strange to me / thank goodness i am charting cause if not i would be even more lost on what is going on, and would have considered my bleeding to have been a light period.


----------



## Rachel789

That is odd raven not sure what to think of it. Good thing you will be seeing your dr soon! :thumbup:

Caroline- the scan pic looks normal to me! Scan pics aren't perfect I have some I think look normal and some look strange...I don't read too much into it :)


----------



## seabean

I finally caved and started a round of antibiotics (5 day z-pack) to battle this terrible cold turned sinus infection that just won't go away. I feel super guilty about it, but it's almost been a month of a chest cough/head cold/sinus infection and I am starting to feel so run down from it. :cold: I think it's just best to get better at this point. Ugh! Have any of you taken antibiotics in pregnancy? I'm trying not to worry too much, but my husband is also being Mr. Paranoid about it. :shy:


----------



## bnporter81

Dee, I've taken antibiotics for UTI (which I tend to be prone to especially in pregnancy). Of course, everything was fine. Try not to worry.:thumbup:

Caroline, she looks so precious!:cloud9:Congrats!!! I know you must be so thrilled...daughters are wonderful and I know she'll end up being your best little buddy in the years to come:flower:

It would be nice to join in on the trend of girls going on here, lol. At this point I'll just be happy to be pregnant:dohh:

Hugs everyone


----------



## Rachel789

Dee- if the dr says the antibiotic is ok then I wouldn't worry. It is best you get your self healthy especially if its an infection, you have to treat it you can't let it get worse, that would be bad for the baby. 

I have caught three separate colds in the past 5 weeks. I would get better for a week then bam sick again so I feel your pain. I am starting to feel better from this one and hoping I can stay healthy for the rest of my pregnancy [-o&lt;


----------



## MommyDream

seabean said:


> I finally caved and started a round of antibiotics (5 day z-pack) to battle this terrible cold turned sinus infection that just won't go away. I feel super guilty about it, but it's almost been a month of a chest cough/head cold/sinus infection and I am starting to feel so run down from it. :cold: I think it's just best to get better at this point. Ugh! Have any of you taken antibiotics in pregnancy? I'm trying not to worry too much, but my husband is also being Mr. Paranoid about it. :shy:

I took cephalexin for a UTI during the first trimester... Hope you feel better soon!!


----------



## cmwilson

MommyDream said:


> Congratulations Caroline!! A girl! That's so great!! Is your DH excited to soon have a daddy's little girl? Do you have any name ideas?
> 
> We're planning names for both boys and girls since I'm team yellow.... Something tells me I'm having a little boy though :)

Thanks Lil! I'm so thrilled to be having a girl, I already have cute little outfits dancing in my head. :cloud9: DH is thrilled to have a little girl but I think he's a little worried too because he knows how crazy I could get with the cutesy clothes! :haha: We've brainstormed some names but haven't settled on anything just yet. I'm just so happy to know what we are having so I can start buying things! :happydance:

Raven - I'm glad the spotting seems to have stopped, I'm sure that is concerning for you. I think everyone has those weird and confusing cycles. Soon after we started trying I had spotting midcycle that I thought was AF but it turned out it wasn't, I think tracking your cycle is helpful to at least have an idea of what's going on. Plus, you'll have lots of documentation to take with you to the doc. :thumbup: Not long now until your appointment! :happydance:

Dee - This sounds a lot like the pot calling the kettle black but...try not to worry. :haha: I'm terrible with that too and I'm sure I'd feel the same way you feel about taking the antibiotics but baby seabean won't be happy if you're not feeling well and if the doc says the antibiotics are safe for the baby, I think it's fine. You held off as long as you could. 

Bethany - I hope you are going to join the pregnant trend and girl trend VERY soon! :hugs: How are things going? Are you at the full dose of the metformin? I wanted to check and ask how your blood pressure was doing, I know you mentioned there were some high test results but that it was getting better so I thought I'd check in. :thumbup:

Thanks for easing my mind ladies about my little lady. I called the doc today, just for some reassurance, and have been told, little MISS Wilson is perfect. :cloud9: She's just got very pouty lips. :haha: Maybe I should name her Angelina after Angelina Jolie. :shrug: Just glad she is doing great. :cloud9:


----------



## bnporter81

Caroline, thanks for asking:hugs:My BP is still higher than what it should be so my doc has had me on medicine that she says will be safe if I conceive. I imagine I'll still need to be on medicine after conceiving, but I took BP medicine for about half of my pregnancy with my last son so I don't worry because I know it's safe:thumbup: And yes, I've been on my full dose of Metformin for about 4 days now and it's really, REALLY rough on the tummy. I hope that part gets better because if it doesn't then I think I'll have to go back to 2 a day.:nope:I also called the nurse at my doc's office today and told her that my current cycle has been over 2 months and I need something to try to kickstart it. She's supposed to talk to the doctor and call me back later. So hopefully I'll get Provera or something over the next several days. Geez, I'm just gonna be all drugged up with different kinds of meds, lol. :haha:


----------



## Rachel789

Bethany- I am sorry to hear the metformin has been rough on you.i hear that is common but people usually adjust to it. Hopefully it doesn't take long :hugs:


----------



## bnporter81

Thanks Rach:hugs:I hope so, too. I really want to be able to take that dosage to make sure I get the full effect. Otherwise I just feel like I'm doing it for nothing:dohh:


----------



## mrsc81

I was the same when my doc prescribed metformin a few years ago, i tried to take it but it made me so sick so i gave up.. Your doing well :hugs:


----------



## Diddums

Sorry you're having problems with Metformin Beth! I can't comment as I never had a problem with my dose of 1500mg. 

So excited for a GIRL!!! Yay have you decided on a nursery? xxx

I'm excited for my appointment but I'm not hopeful. Because of Christmas I'll have only lost half of the weight she wanted. I'm hoping to convince her that i'm ovulating but low progesterone, so to schedule another appointment three months time to give me time to lose the rest and to prescribe me progesterone. My appointment is in just under three weeks, then the following week i have an appointment with an endocrinologist to discuss my PCOS and just medication and just see whats going on! So fingers crossed. Im at CD10 and hoping i ovulate this month. CM still creamy but no surpise there its still early, would be another week at least. 

I've starting using my exercise properly one hour an evening and then following that with plank exercises, and today I went back and cycled outside, was amazing and so much better than being stuck inside. Can't wait for the weather to improve and evenings get lighter again so we can cycle in the evenings. Although it's due to snow tomorrow and monday!


----------



## mrsc81

Yeah wont be long until your appointment :happydance:


----------



## raventtc

diddums glad to hear your out and about on the cycle again! you appointment is soo close and hope the doctor see's your progress too...and you get that much closer to a BFP!!

afm- didn't temp this am, didn't sleep good at all so when i woke up i didn't even think about it, nothing like tossing and turning all night long - i totally blame myself too. i washed out comforter and didn't put it back on the bed last night...and without that i was kinda cold and when i am cold i def don't sleep! still spotting off and on - nothing big but its still there, kinda gross bd too


----------



## seabean

Happy Monday! My husband and I had our nuchal scan today and everything else checked out great with all it's limbs and anatomy! :) It was kicking and swimming all over the place, which was pretty wild to see. Here's a pic!


----------



## mrsc81

Thats great Dee :happydance:


----------



## Rachel789

Aww what a cute pic! I am happy to hear all went well. It is so amazing to see them moving during the scan. I can't wait to find out what your having!


----------



## cmwilson

Wonderful picture Dee! Are you spreading the word on your news? Do you have a date for your gender scan?

Katya - Not long until your appointment! I hope the doctor will see your effort and work with you. 

Raven - I'm sorry the spotting has continued. Only a few more days until your appointment. I can't wait for you to get some answers. 

Bethany - I'm glad your BP is being kept under control. I'm sorry the Metformin is messing with your tummy, I hope your body gets used to it soon. I also hope you get "hooked up" with some progesterone. Maybe since you are taking the Metformin, once you get AF it will be like hitting restart and things will start happening! I'll be thinking about you!


----------



## raventtc

Thanks :hugs: yesterday the spotting stop'ed -- i was soo excited but scared to say anything cause i didn't want it to sneak back up, but this morning when i went to the bathroom and wiped -- low and behold what i found...you guessed it!! ahhhh its getting old fast

Dee -- LOVE LOVE LOVE the picture!!


----------



## seabean

Raven - the spotting is strange, especially since it looks like you did O, based on your temps? :shrug: The only thing I can think of would be low progesterone, but that would be strange since you haven't had that issue before. I can't wait for you to get some answers!

Caroline - we've started spreading the news as we see people over the past week. I don't know if we're going to send out an announcement or anything, maybe when the gender comes? We're not on Facebook, so the word is probably spreading a bit slower than average :) But that's ok, I like telling people in person. 

My next Dr appt is at the end of the month, and they'll give me my full schedule of appts for the rest of the pregnancy, so I'll know then when my gender scan is. Probably end of Feb/early March. My husband is convinced he can see man-parts on the ultrasound pics, but unless it's an extremely well endowed fetus, then I think it's actually the leg he sees :haha:


----------



## raventtc

yeah i am not sure about the low prog either, since this is something new going on.. don't know what the doctor will tell me but i am sure she will send me for some different tests again. 

Dee- :haha: on the well endowed fetus!! that made me literally laugh out loud!!


----------



## bnporter81

Hi everyone:flower:

Dee, such a precious pic.:cloud9: I know it's a great feeling everytime you get to see the little bean. And, of course, great news that the NT test went well:thumbup:

Nothing new with me. My regular doc has been out for 2 months from having a hysterectomy and the doc that's filling in for her was out for a couple of days with the flu. The nurse is supposed to text my regular doctor to see if she'll go ahead and prescribe the Provera, but I've been waiting since Friday....and yesterday she said she hadn't heard back from her yet:dohh:Guess I'll keep waiting and hopefully they'll call me back soon with good news:coffee:

Hope everyone has a great week!:hugs:


----------



## seabean

Bethany - hopefully you can get your provera soon and jump start to a new cycle!


----------



## bnporter81

Hey everyone...

Well, I *think* I have some good news. I've had some decent spotting today so I'm hoping it continues and leads in to a regular AF. I still haven't gotten my prescription for Provera yet, and I was about to call and complain to them when I saw the spotting. So maybe I won't even need it after all :happydance:And if AF does show then this cycle will have been about 75 days compared to the last one that was around 140 days:dohh:75 days isn't good, but I think it's a definite improvement. Even if AF doesn't show then I think the spotting shows my body/the metformin is definitely doing something and I think that's a good sign:thumbup:Keep your FX'd for me, lol.


----------



## raventtc

Good to hear Bethany! hope it is af for you.

afm- Tomorrow is my appointment, yesterday I ran to the mailbox and back (i know not real exercise -- its cold and rainy) and when i came in and sat down..i just knew the spotting was back. but it didn't stay around, and today off and on i have seen it but only when i wipe. I have all my charts ready for my doctor and hope to get some testing done so I can get closer to a BFP!!


----------



## mrsc81

Thats definately an improvement Bethany :flower:

Hope your appointment goes well Raven :hugs:


----------



## cmwilson

I'll keep my fingers crossed Bethany!! :thumbup:

Good luck at your appointment tomorrow Raven! Can't wait to hear how it goes!!


----------



## bnporter81

Thank you girls:hugs:I hope AF will be here soon. Stupid me, I've been googling Metformin and spotting and it seems fairly common especially during the first few months:dohh:So now I'm not quite as hopeful. But oh well, I still think it's a good sign.

Good luck tomorrow, Raven. Hope it goes well, hon.:flower:


----------



## seabean

Good luck Raven!!!

Bethany - maybe it's a good sign it's working!


----------



## Diddums

Good luck Raven. Hope you get some answers. 

Dee lovely scan pic congrats :) 

Hope AF come really soon for you Bethany :) 

AFM cm has increased and become watery/creamy/ewcm today so hope I get a positive opk over the weekend and ov in the next week. All on my own. Three months in a row. Will get progesterone tested again :)


----------



## bnporter81

Raven, hope your appt. has gone well:wacko:

Katya, wishing you lots of luck for a positive OPK soon and a ton of baby dust to you.:dust:

AFM, my spotting stopped overnight but came back again a few hours ago. :blush:It feels like my body is on a seesaw or something trying to decide what it wants to do, lol:muaha:

Have a great weekend, girls:hugs:


----------



## mrsc81

Hope you ovulate soon Katya :hugs: 
:dust:


----------



## Diddums

Thanks everyone. 

Just took an opk. Looks Positive to me, but will test gain this afternoon to check :) what do you ladies think? This will be my earliest ovulation yet and give me a 32/33 day cycle. Normal for me before I went on bcp :) will book an appointment for the drs to get progesterone checked again! Very excited xx

https://www.dropbox.com/s/hc5v525a5idi4qk/Photo 19-01-2013 12 20 16.jpg


----------



## raventtc

Diddums -- good luck with everything, nice opk!! get to bd'in!

Well i went to my appointment and feel like it was useless. My doctor did set up for me to get a ultrasound done, and lots of blood work again...but I did all of this before and everything came back good -- she told me they did a preg test on my little bit of urine i was able to leave them...neg! She then refered me to a fertility clinic and told me they cost 25,000 usually for 5 iv treatments but they garentee you will get preg during on of the five times and if you don't they give you a refund(unless you 35 or older)...now we have to see if this is covered insurance wise, and if we will have time to dedicate to it, since the doctors office she refered us too is about an hour away and we would have to go often...and and and...I am just feeling sooo upset about all of this-- The worst part is i haven't even talked to hubby about it yet, and i know when i do he is going to be heartbroken that we would have to do all of this to have a baby together....

I guess i am just over emotional right now, i hate that fact that people that don't know how to treat kids get to make and have them and we all want one and would do anything to have one...and yet its soooo hard

have a good weekend ladies!!


----------



## rmsh1

:hugs: Raven

Why are they talking about IVF already before you have been properly checked out? Has you DH done an SA?


----------



## rmsh1

Good work on the positive OPK Katya!!


----------



## cmwilson

Oh Raven, how disappointing. :hugs: I agree with Bex, why are they jumping right to IVF? Has your DH had an SA? I know the clinic is an hour away but could you maybe call them and see if they try any other treatments before IVF like Clomid and IUI? I just can't believe they'd jump right to IVF without doing any testing or trying something else first. I'm so sorry, I know how frustrated and upset you must be. :hugs: I'm thinking about you. 

Congrats Katya on the OPK! Get busy! :thumbup:


----------



## raventtc

I don't know why she told me about IVF, and I think if I do make an appointment with this new doctor then I would get more info...I think she was just letting me know how much this could cost basically. My hubby has not ever had a SA, he has an appointment to get one done so I guess we'll see what that says...I just can't wrap my head around all of this -- but thanks for the support ladies :hugs: as always!!


----------



## Rachel789

I was wondering the same as the other ladies. It seems too quick to even discuss Ivf...but maybe your dr just wanted to give you the info so you have it if it came to that. I know you just had a bfn but your chart looks really good so I hope it was just too early!

Yay for +opk Katya!! :happydance:


----------



## mrsc81

I can't view your opk pic on my phone Katya and my Internet is down, been 3 days so far.. It sounds like its positive though!
Raven I hope you can get more answers and are offered some alternatives to Ivf.


----------



## Diddums

Raven hopefully you are right and she was just preparing you cost wise for IVF and you can discuss other options at your appointment? Raven what's your temp like today? Your chart looks like it might go triphasic if your temp is up again today?

AFM I think I just ovulated on my own. No soy or anything - could it have been the pregnacare conception multivits??. I had a huge temp spike this morning, which is if stays as it is means I ovulated on cd19 giving me a 31/32 day cycle just like before I went on bcp!!!! So happy. Hope my temp stays up over the next few days :) so so so happy. We didn't bd as much as I would have liked and poor hubby was exhausted. We will again tonight for good measure. Fingers crossed its enough. Having a progesterone test done again, although so slots until 8dpo so I have a feeling it will be low. I'm not going to use progesterone cream or anything. I really want to see what a natural cycle looks like. Was so shocked when I saw my temp this morning, really thought it would have been low as our room was a little cold lol!!! Graciously accepting all positive vibes lol.


----------



## rmsh1

Congrats Katya, your hard work exercising is really paying off. So close to your BFP now, I am sure!


----------



## Diddums

Thanks :) was very happy as I wasn't even sure my positive opk was positive. The photo i posted here was as positive as it got and then in the evening it was negative again so i didn't even surge for 12 hours. Glad I caught it but think to cover bases I will bd every other day once I get watery cm in future!


----------



## raventtc

Diddums- glad to hear your getting back to pre bcp...and that your cycles are evening out!! 

Well late last night i could tell my spotting was going to get heavier, and this am when i woke up its def af that showed up!! and you know the strangest part is that i am passing large skin looking stuff...its all dark red but i could actually hear one plunk into the toilet...it is worring me but could it be that i had a cyst or something and it popped and that is why i had so much spotting this month...and that skin stuff is the cyst?? I don't know and I do know that if i google stuff i am going to be on here all day hooked and still wondering.


----------



## raventtc

okay so i know this am i was getting af it looked as though i was going to start heavy bleeding but now its nothing..just spotting again..?? wth?? guess i will temp in the morning and see what it is?? and maybe that will shed some light on things a little bit


----------



## seabean

Raven - super strange and I really wish I had some suggestions for you (other than to stay off GOOGLE!!). I really hope you get some answers, or at least a full AF at this point instead of this strange bleeding??


----------



## NewMrs2011

Sorry to hear you're having a confusing cycle Raven :hugs:

diddums you must be so chuffed to be getting your cycles back on track. Seems like losing weight has really helped. You can't have long to go until your appointment now?

A tiny bit of progress here....I had more bloods done a couple of weeks ago and got my results yesterday. They were abnormal so I do have an underactive thyroid and have now been put on levothyroxine (75mg/day) and I have to go for more bloods in 6 weeks. My doctor seems pretty sure that my underactive thyroid was playing a part in my irregular periods/spotting so hopefully she is correct. 

Still no sign of AF but I'm hoping something will change soon with taking this medication and also due to the fact I am losing weight. I've lost 6lbs in the last two weeks...not a huge amount and I have a long way to go but it's a good start and hopefully the meds will help with this too.

Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## Diddums

Well done NewMrs. Any weight loss is excellent and will help! 

Raven I hope you can clear this up. Have you taken another hpt?

AFM temp up again today so definately ovulated on Monday! Just hope bd was enough, but as they say it only takes one, and hubby has loads to spare lol


----------



## raventtc

i havent tested again, and my temp is still up. But this morning was the same as yesterday (sort of) its not running out of me to say but it seems like something is going on. If if was af starting i would know it by now...i haven't even needed to really change a pad at all...(i totally did - but didn' need too)so yeah this cycle is strange and different but maybe my lining is thining itself out and next time will be it!! 

Thanks for the kind words and support ladies :hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

Raven- I have no clue what could be happening with you, how confusing. I really hope you get answers soon!

Newmrs- that is great news that your dr was able to figure out what is likely causing your issues. It will only be a matter of time now! Congrats on the weight loss, keep it up!

Katya- I am so happy for you that you are o'ing on your own! Hopefully you can convince your dr to give you progesterone supplements to lengthen your lp. :thumbup:


----------



## mrsc81

Raven - How frustrating, I really hope you get a conclusion soon.

Newmrs - 6 pounds in 2 wks is brilliant! I'm on 150mg of thyroxine normally.

Katya - Hope you caught the egg!


----------



## Diddums

Thanks ladies :) fingers crossed :) I changed by blood test to Monday at 7dpo so fingers crossed its higher than last month. Had a really nice temp rise this month. Whereas the last couple time the rise was more gentle and over a few days rather than all at once....if that makes sense? Hope it means my body is sorting itself out :)

Raven have you got a hpt you could take tomorrow if your temp is still up?


----------



## Diddums

Woop Woop crosshairs all on my own lol! Small victories to get excited about :)


----------



## NewMrs2011

Your chart looks ace so far with that huge jump! Hopefully it'll be a positive outcome!


----------



## Diddums

Thanks NewMrs :)

Do any of you ladies use baby aspirin? Do you take it throughout the cycle or after ovulation only? I've had a bit too much caffeine over the last couple days which apparently constricts blood flow to uterus so would like to take some baby aspirin to counteract that and make it better for implantation. Thanks in advance xxx


----------



## Rachel789

My FS had me on one baby aspirin a day. I took it until I was about 12 weeks along :)


----------



## Diddums

Would you recommend me taking it now even though I'm 3dpo? Will it hurt? I don't have anaemia or anything.


----------



## Rachel789

I don't see how it would hurt. Actually I think I started taking mine 1 dpo on my bfp cycle.


----------



## Diddums

Thanks Rachel :) will pick up a bottle when I go pick hubby up. I guess Tesco sell them?


----------



## rmsh1

Katya I took baby aspirin too, but you want the really low dose. I got mine on amazon, not sure if Tesco will sell the low dose or not. A pharmacy might be better :)


----------



## Diddums

Thanks. Will check Tesco as I think the pharmacy do a 75mg dose?


----------



## rmsh1

Yep 75mg is the one you want. I think standard aspirin is 300mg?


----------



## Diddums

Yes standard is 300mg. Thanks :)


----------



## cmwilson

Katya - Hooray for crosshairs! I'm so happy for you! It seems like your hard work on your weight loss is paying off! :happydance: Can't wait to hear about your progesterone numbers.

Raven - You must be so frustrated. :hugs: I'm sorry. Have you called the fertility doctor?

Newmrs - Congrats on your weight loss and your progress. Hopefully all these things will lead to a BFP for you soon!

Louise and Bex - I just looked at your tickers and I can't believe you are 31 weeks! Only 9 more weeks to go! I remember like it was yesterday the day you two posted about your BFPs! Are you all ready for your little ladies? :happydance:

Nothing really new with me. I had my 24 week appointment on Monday and it went well, I'm measuring right on track and her heartbeat was in the 150s so I'm happy. :thumbup: I have my paperwork for my gestational diabetes test at 28 weeks so that oughta be fun from what I hear (insert eye roll icon here). Hehe Other than that just trying to enjoy every minute of the experience because it seems to be flying!


----------



## rmsh1

it is more like only 8 weeks now, and that is if this little one sticks in there that long! I had a 30 week growth scan and she is measuring in the 90th percentile :saywhat: Expected birth weight on that basis is 9 pounds, ouch! But I get another scan on 8th Feb, and another 4 weeks after that, to keep an eye on her size. I might be retested for diabetes too, in case that is why she is big, but I dont think I have diabetes.

Other than that, everything is OK, but I have developed carpel tunnel syndrome too, due to swelling, so I am being referred to a physio. It is all go!


----------



## mrsc81

Yep its more like 8 weeks, im 32 weeks in 2 days time. I keep thinking this little one will come early, 37 weeks is classed as full term so it could be anytime in the next 4-8 ish weeks! Eek! Excited and nervous/anxious!
Im almost ready, just got a few things left to buy and ive been adding bits to my hospital bag.
Im getting really tired these past couple of weeks.


----------



## Diddums

Exciting ladies :) can't wait to see piccies of your little ones :) xx


----------



## bnporter81

Wow, hard to believe it's just a matter of weeks for you ladies!:cloud9:I can't wait either!

Raven, bless your heart, hon...it must be so confusing and frustrating for you. I hope everything straightens out for you soon:hugs:

Katya, congrats!!:happydance:I think O'ing on CD19 is a HUGE victory so far:happydance:You must be soooo happy!

Well, I'm a little frustrated. No, make that a LOT frustrated. I had some spotting last week and I thought AF was on its way so I didn't bother calling the doc back about trying to get my Provera prescription. Then the spotting totally disappeared and I went in to the office to tell them I was on CD80 and I needed something to start my cycle. What did I get?...a prescription for Provera, you would think. Nope. All she did was increase my Metformin to 2,000mg a day. WTH??!:growlmad: I know the Met. is supposed to help with ovulation, but sometimes it takes a little while to start working. And I've only been on it a month. Why not give me something to kickstart my AF while the Metformin is working?! It doesn't make sense to me. Now, I'm not supposed to go back until Feb. 18th for a follow-up. So I guess if AF doesn't show by then maybe she'll prescribe something. But still, why should I have to wait at least another 3 1/2 weeks to get something for starting a new cycle?!:nope: I'll be on CD105 by then!

Anyway, just had to vent:haha:Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## Rachel789

Caroline- I have to get the glucose test done soon too. I had it done before my bfp when my dr was checking out various blood work/hormone levels. It was just so boring sitting around forever...not looking forward to that again :dohh:

Bex- I am sorry to hear about the carpal tunnel. I have heard that can happen when your pregnant. Hoping I can avoid it!

Bethany-I am sorry to hear af didn't show and your dr wouldn't give you provera. It seems every dr has a different way of doing things. My dr never wanted to let my cycles go long so they kept putting me on provera. I hope af shows for you soon!

I am so upset right now, my heart is breaking for a good friend. She was ttc for over two years and has been to a specialist and did a couple rounds of iui's. they decided to take a break for a few months and finally fell pregnant when they least exppected it. All was well first two scans and yesterday she went for her 12 week and they found out they lost the baby. :cry: I just can't stop thinking about her. I couldn't imagine ttc over 2 years with no bfp only to finally get pregnant and lose it :( I just pray she doesn't have to wait that long again.


----------



## mrsc81

Bethany - that is rubbish they didnt give you provera!

Rachel - Sorry to hear about your friend, thats really sad :(


----------



## bnporter81

Rach, yes, that is sad about your friend. I'm so sorry. My DH and I tried for a long while before we conceived our first son. We had a miscarriage at 11 weeks about a year before having a successful conception/pregnancy with him and it was very hard. I imagine that pain would be even harder to bear the longer you've been TTC. Kind of odd with us because it took forever to finally get our first son and then our second son was conceived very quickly (and accidentally, lol). I think it's because (I've heard) that you're very fertile both shortly after giving birth and after a miscarriage. But anyway, my condolences to your friend. I know it's so hard. If it's true that someone is very fertile shortly after a miscarriage then she might end up conceiving quickly again if she's emotionally ready.


----------



## bnporter81

Thanks, Louise...I thought so, too.:wacko:Especially after this very same doctor told me in November to make sure if 2 months pass with no AF, to let her know so they can give me something to get it going. Makes no sense at all:dohh:


----------



## Diddums

Rachel so sad about your friend. This is my worst nightmare. I had a friend who got all the way to 25wks before miss carrying her son :( was such a sad time and she never fully recovered :(

I did buy the 75mg aspirin so this is day 3 of taking them. Hope they help. One thing I have noticed about the cycle is that my boobs are very painful to touch. This hasn't ever happened before so I hope it's a good sign that ovulation is getting stronger and my body is sorting itself out. Fertility friend says my test date is 1 Feb which is the day my consultant appointment is. I guess if I do get a bfp I can at least beg for progesterone supplements lol. 

Raven and progress??

Sorry to hear your dr is being unhelpful Beth. Could you try another or ring back and explain why you are disappointed?


----------



## Diddums

Oh and I joined a gym to tone up and lose some more weight :) going tomorrow morning!


----------



## Rachel789

That's great that you joined a gym, keep up the hard work it really seems to have been making a huge difference for you :happydance:

Your chart looks really good so far I hope this is it for you :)


----------



## Rachel789

Thank you everyone I just feel so bad for her I can't imagine going through that. We were so excited that our babies would be 3 months apart in age and we live around the corner from each other. Her chances were so low too because she had an ultra sound right at 8 weeks and the baby was measuring perfect and had a strong heartbeat of 170. Then she had her 12 week scan and found out the baby stopped growing at 8 weeks. I read that if there is a strong heartbeat at 8 weeks chances drop to less than 3%. I believe she had what is called a missed miscarriage. I just hope she recovers emotionally quickly as possible and goes on to have a baby soon.


----------



## NewMrs2011

Ladies, how long did your longest cycle last. I'm currently CD123...


----------



## mrsc81

Before i lost weight i was only having about 2 periods a year :wacko:
Im sure there are others who have had cycles as long as your current one, cant remember who they were now though :hugs:


----------



## Diddums

My longest was 198 days I think!


----------



## mrsc81

I thought it was you Katya! Tried to have a nosey at your fertility friend charts when i was posting reply but couldnt get it to load.


----------



## Diddums

Yes was me :( I went 28 weeks without a period. Only ended because of provera. Then another 8 weeks with nothing before a natural AF. Losing weight and exercise really helped me :) off to the gym I go xx


----------



## mrsc81

Yes same here, i only got my cycles back after losing weight and exercising, enjoy your gym session :flower:


----------



## Diddums

So excited for my first gym session lol. Haven't been to a gym in years but unused to love going :)


----------



## NewMrs2011

Thanks ladies. Was starting to worry that I hadn't had AF yet. I have had long cycles in the past but just didn't really pay much attention to them before ttc. It used to be a bonus not getting them regularly, oh how times have changed!

Weigh inn tonight eek, been good but not feeling positive about this week. Had hoped being on levothyroxine might help but then again it's only been a week so perhaps it'll just take time.


----------



## mrsc81

I didnt lose any weight when i started thyroxine, i think it does help some people though. Good luck with the weigh in !


----------



## NewMrs2011

Oh really, the way my doctor was speaking I thought they were almost like slimming pills!


----------



## mrsc81

NewMrs2011 said:


> Oh really, the way my doctor was speaking I thought they were almost like slimming pills!

:haha:


----------



## cmwilson

Bethany - I'd be frustrated about not getting the provera too! I don't know why they wouldn't prescribe it! :growlmad: I hope you are doing well with the increased dose of Metformin. 

Raven - I hope things are going well with you. :hugs:

Katya - Have fun at the gym! I hope your progesterone test goes well!

NewMrs - My longest cycle was 117 days and I have no doubt I wouldn't have gotten AF without provera. :dohh: I know it's frustrating, just keep up the good work with your weight loss. 

Bex - I'm sorry about the carpal tunnel, that must be uncomfortable. I hope you are feeling well otherwise. 

Rachel - I am so sorry about your friend. That is my worst fear. She must be devastated. :cry: My only hope is that she can get pregnant again quickly and then maybe the void won't be quite so big. Ugh, it breaks my heart that anyone has to go through that. :cry:


----------



## bnporter81

NewMrs, I think this last cycle before my current one was around 140 days:wacko:I know it's so frustrating. Now, I'm on about day 86 and I'm getting to the point where I think about it so much that I've even been dreaming about it lately:dohh:

Thanks girls, for caring:hugs:I don't think it will do much good to try to ask for it again. I guess I'll just wait and see if AF shows before the 18th and if not, then I am going to DEMAND the Provera:growlmad:My new dosage of Metformin is really bothering my stomach (but then again, it does every time I increase it). Last night was awful. I made a HUGE mistake having a McDonald's burger and fries:dohh:UGH, won't be doing that again for a while:nope:

Katya, looking good, girl. I hope you get great news in the next several days!:dust:


----------



## Diddums

Thanks Beth :) hoping progesterone is over 20nmol this time. Bbs still hurting so hope it's a good sign :) don't think I will get my bfp but happy I've ovulated on my own three times in a row :)


----------



## NewMrs2011

bnporter81 said:


> NewMrs, I think this last cycle before my current one was around 140 days:wacko:I know it's so frustrating. Now, I'm on about day 86 and I'm getting to the point where I think about it so much that I've even been dreaming about it lately:dohh:
> 
> Thanks girls, for caring:hugs:I don't think it will do much good to try to ask for it again. I guess I'll just wait and see if AF shows before the 18th and if not, then I am going to DEMAND the Provera:growlmad:My new dosage of Metformin is really bothering my stomach (but then again, it does every time I increase it). Last night was awful. I made a HUGE mistake having a McDonald's burger and fries:dohh:UGH, won't be doing that again for a while:nope:
> 
> Katya, looking good, girl. I hope you get great news in the next several days!:dust:

Bless you, I hope your doctor listens and gives you the provera :hugs:


----------



## Diddums

Well another temp drop this morning, that's two days in a row. AF will be here today/tomorrow. I am so upset. At least I was hoping for a 11/12 day LP. Instead it looks like I won't even make it to 9/10dpo. At least it's extra proof that I have low progesterone. Hopefully on Friday I can argue I need progesterone tablets throughout my TWW. 

Feeling so bummed out :(


----------



## mrsc81

:hugs: Hope you get things moving on friday, cant believe how quick its come round!


----------



## Diddums

Thanks. Just hoping I have a positive appointment. I know I haven't lost all the weight but Ive been trying really hard. I think it's the PCOS making it harder. I'm doing the same eating and exercise my friend is and he's lost so much more weight than me, even taking into account he's male. Just hope the FS doesn't fob me off about low progesterone and short LP. When I spoke to my gp he said it wasn't true and everyone has a 14day LP! 

So I'm nervous and excited. And yes it's come round so quickly!


----------



## mrsc81

Your gp :dohh: Do they actually know anything!
Im sure the fertility specialist will be much more helpful as its there field and know all the ins and outs, unlike gp's who know small amounts about lots of things.


----------



## Diddums

Guess I feel a little better thanks :) 

How you doing? Can't believe you have 8 weeks left until dd!


----------



## Diddums

Oh and my first gym session was really good. Amazing how much more of a workout it is at the gym compared to cycling alone. Did 15min on bike, 15min on treadmill, 15min on cross trainer and 15min on rower. Then a gentle 5min walk to cool down. Was really fun but hard :) back tonight for induction then going every night this week.


----------



## mrsc81

Im feeling good, other than lack of sleep the past 2 nights, think ive had about 10 hrs in 2 nights, i get up to go toilet and then my mind goes into overdrive or my hips hurt and cant get comfy. Could only be 4/5 weeks if she comes early! I keep reading time and time again women going into labour at 35/36/37 weeks.. i guess she will come when shes ready, 37 weeks is good for me! :haha:
Good work at the gym, i was going 5 times a week for 2 hours :wacko: when i first started, then when i reached my goal weight i cut it down to 4 and then 3, and about 1.5hrs, i did weights too see, i really recommend you do some light weight work, it really helps with the toning, the weight machines is what i used but free weights are even better, depends what you feel comfortable with. 
Ive got some dumbbells at home, i wont be going back to gym after baby arrives as cant justify the £54 a month membership fee, i will be walking the dogs, using my dumbbells and doing squats, lunges etc at home.


----------



## cmwilson

Katya - I really hope your appointment goes well! You've worked hard, you deserve to get some good news! :hugs:

Louise - Sorry you aren't sleeping well, that's annoying. I'm already uncomfortable sleeping on my side so I can't imagine how you must be feeling. I'd love to see a new bump picture from you! You must be really popping by now!

I'd actually love to see all the growing bumps, Bex, Rachel, Dee, Lil. :shrug:

Here's my 25 week bump. :cloud9: (excuse the dirty mirror :blush:)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## mrsc81

This is my 32+1 bump 

https://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh163/klassykitty81/321small.jpg


----------



## mrsc81

Cute bump you have caroline!


----------



## rmsh1

Lovely bumps ladies. Here is my 32 week bumpage

Katya I am a bit jealous of your gyming! I always loved the gym. Weights weer always my favourite, free weights, used with a swiss ball. Love it!

NewMrs, I hope your cycle sorts itself out :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







32 weeks.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Diddums

Such beautiful bumps ladies :)

My legs are dead from walking lunges. Good workout and the instructor was excellent!


----------



## Rachel789

Love the bumps ladies! :happydance:

Here is mine from last week (25 weeks)

https://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/Rachel7899/8caeed58bcb58cd03223721f8c5ef69a.jpg


----------



## bnporter81

Thanks for sharing everyone...love seeing all the pics! Everyone has such adorable bumps:twingirls::twingirls:

Yesterday was a rough day. I had already found out a couple of months ago that my best friend of 25 years is pregnant...and I was finally starting to not be so jealous of her for it (Awful of me, I know):dohh:And then last night I found out another friend is 6 weeks pregnant with her second baby. Of course, stupid me, I tried talking to DH about how it depresses me feeling like babies are everywhere and it's not happening for me. His answer? "Well, you've had 3 children and she's only had 1, so her parts are probably still good and fresh".:saywhat:He wasn't trying to be mean or anything when he said it, but I couldn't believe my ears. I was already so depressed and he would say something that uncaring. He made that comment I was thinking to myself that my friend is like 7 years older than me! My parts are "fresher" than hers, lol. Anyway, I just cried myself to sleep and today hasn't been much better.:nope:

Just wanted to vent. Am I over reacting or was that something to be hurt over?


----------



## mrsc81

Men just have no idea sometimes, i would of been upset about that too.
Hope tomorrow is a better day for you :hugs:


----------



## cmwilson

Oh Bethany I'm sorry. I would have been hurt by that comment too. :hugs: I agree with Louise sometimes men don't think before they speak and can be so insensitive. I know he didn't mean anything by it but it doesn't make it hurt any less. I'm sorry. Your parts are still fresh and your time is coming I just know it. :hugs:


----------



## Diddums

Aww Beth, men just don't think before they talk and don't truly appreciate how hard this is for us. I would have been so hurt by his comments again. Try not to read into it too much :( hugs xxx

AFM small temp rise the morning and bbs still hurt so I guess I'm not out just yet. Will see whether I start spotting today. Which I am totally expecting. 

My legs are soooooo sore from walking lunges last night! I can't sit on the loo without any pain lol. I'm going again tonight so hope I can work though the pain xxx


----------



## mrsc81

Diddums said:


> My legs are soooooo sore from walking lunges last night! I can't sit on the loo without any pain lol. I'm going again tonight so hope I can work though the pain xxx

:haha: Ive had that many of times, in fact because of my lack of exercise through pregnancy i had it on monday after painting on sunday, you want to throw yourself on the loo so you dont have to bend your legs :haha:
It will get better though, you will get used to it, you might want to leave the lunges for a few days, give the muscles time to heal. :thumbup:


----------



## Diddums

Thanks. I wasn't sure whether I should do lunges again today, or leave it again until tomorrow or Saturday? It's actually quite fun and the guy was lovely and made me really excited about the exercise. 

Feeling a bit off today. A mixture of very slight heartburn and not quite nausea but like something isn't sitting right. No idea lol. Should get my pregesterone levels back today. Slight nervous about it. Hopefully it will be higher than last month but I have a feeling it won't be as I had it done at 7dpo instead of 6dpo and my LP is nowhere near 14 days!


----------



## Diddums

Oops double post!


----------



## mrsc81

Yeah i would leave it until there a bit less sore, you dont want to keep tearing down the muscles as they need time to repair and you will just be in constant pain, they will heal quicker each time.
Good luck with your test results, will check back later to see what they are :kiss:


----------



## Rachel789

Good luck with the results Katya!

Bethany- :hugs: men really don't think sometimes about what they say. It isn't a matter of how many kids you have had its about your age. Try not to let it bother you, I know with all the steps your taking your bfp is coming very soon!


----------



## Diddums

Well, as expected my progesterone is low at 13nmol. Still upset even though I expected it. And I've started spotting so AF here tomorrow or Friday. Hope th FS appointment has a positive outcome!

Off to the gym I go :)


----------



## mrsc81

At least you can go to your appointment armed with your 2 cycles progesterone results :hugs: Hope friday brings good news!


----------



## Diddums

Thanks :) hoping I ovulate around the same time next cycle. At least my cycles have shortened and this cycle will be 28/29 days which is fab. Just hoping for something to increase LP. My progesterone came back 12, 15, 13nmol for the last three cycles. Good proof of low progesterone.


----------



## mrsc81

oh youve had it tested 3 cycles :dohh: i only remembered twice :haha:


----------



## Diddums

Hehe yes. I'm amazed I've ovulated three months in a row. I think I will ask her whether its worth have progesterone tested at 4/5dpo to see whether my levels are high? 

Hoping she will listen. 

Gym tonight was good. Did strength, resistance, and a bit of cardio, but withheld the lunges, just too painful after squatting lol


----------



## bnporter81

Thank you girls so much for your kind words and support. Having you all to talk to means so much to me:hugs:

I know men say lots of stupid things from time to time. It just seems like sometimes it gets to you more than others, ya know?

Katya, I'm sorry that AF seems to be on the way. :hugs: You've come such a long way with your weight loss and your cycles regulating. I know it won't be long before you get your BFP. Keeping FX'd for a GREAT outcome at your appt.:thumbup:


----------



## mrsc81

How did your appointment go Katya?


----------



## cmwilson

It's been quiet on here :sleep:...how's everyone doing?


----------



## bnporter81

Yeah, it has been quiet...nothing new here.:coffee:

How did it go, Katya?


----------



## Rachel789

It is quiet! 

Everything is going well here. Dh and I fly up to Philly this weekend, my mil is throwing us a shower. Then I have a shower at home in march that my mom is throwing.

Been feeling decent but lately my lower back has started hurting :( hoping that problem is not here to stay. I am sitting at my desk working with a heating pad on my back, it helps a little to sooth it.

I hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## mrsc81

Yes i second that, my back is killing! I cant stand for very long until it really starts to hurt.. I also feel like im starting to waddle :haha:
Hope you have a lovely shower Rachel :hugs:


----------



## bnporter81

Yes, Rachel, I hope you have a good time this weekend and that you get some nice stuff at the shower!:crib:


----------



## cmwilson

Rachel - Have fun at your baby shower! I hope you get lots of things you need!:thumbup: 

Bethany - How are things going with the higher dose of Metformin?

Katya - Hope everything is okay with you. I haven't seen you on in a while and am getting worried. :hugs:

Raven and NewMrs - How are things with you?

Dee - Haven't heard from you in a while either, how are things with you?

How are the other pregnant ladies doing?

Hubby and I had our first baby class last night and it was fun and informative. Can't believe in a short time I'll be putting diapers on an actual baby and not practicing on a baby doll! :baby:


----------



## mrsc81

I'm good, I'm worried about Katya too, she's usually on here quite frequently..


----------



## seabean

I'm good! I've been lurking here and there, but so busy with work that I haven't had much time to post! I will try to post a bump pic this weekend, since it's totally popped for me in the past two weeks.

Have fun at your baby shower Rachel! Don't forget to ooh and ahh even if it's just a diaper wipe dispenser :) you'll need that!

I can't believe how far along the rest of you have gotten!

Did Katya update since her Dr. visit? Hopefully that went ok!


----------



## Rachel789

I agree with everyone else, I hope Katya is doing ok!

We have our first of a 4 class series for labor and birth preparation tonight...it's starting to sink in that she will be here soon!


----------



## Rachel789

Dee when will you find out the gender?


----------



## seabean

Rachel789 said:


> Dee when will you find out the gender?

On Feb 19th, and it can't come soon enough!!! :happydance:


----------



## mrsc81

seabean said:


> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> Dee when will you find out the gender?
> 
> On Feb 19th, and it can't come soon enough!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Not long now :happydance:


----------



## bnporter81

Dee, you must be so excited to find out the gender:cloud9:Can't wait to hear if you'll break the trend or keep it going:winkwink:

Caroline, I guess it's been a couple of weeks or so since I've been on the 2,000mg dosage. Every time I increase it I have tummy troubles for a while. I still have an upset stomach just about every morning from it, but on the bright side I did have a little bit of EWCM today. It wasn't a huge amount, but I'm hoping maybe that means my body is doing something!:dohh:However, I did an OPK and it was still kind of light...but before the Metformin my OPKs were almost always staying darker, so I think that's probably a good thing. Maybe it means my LH levels are not staying so high all the time and maybe my cysts can shrink down some eventually because of that?? I don't know exactly how all of that works. But hopefully I'll O. soon, but if not then my appt. is on the 18th and maybe I'll at least get Provera then.

Katya, hope you're doing okay and we hear from you soon!:hugs:


----------



## mrsc81

Bethany - The metformin seems to be doing something if your opks arent always dark now, not long until your appointment :hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

Dee that is coming up soon, I can't wait to hear what your having! Do you have a feeling either way?

Bethany- it sounds like the metformin is working for you...that is a good thing that your opks aren't looking dark all the time. I had that issue as well and it isn't a good thing. I hope you o soon!


----------



## Rachel789

Girls I am sooooo upset right now...i took the glucose test and found out I failed it. I read most people do a one hour test then if they fail they do a 3 hour. My dr had me do a 2 hour and normal is 140 and under and I got 148 so he is having me do the 3 hour and if I fail that I have gd :cry: I am stressing about this so much and so confused as to why I am at risk for this. I had this same exact test done right before I got pregnant when the RE was checking all kinds of things in my bloodwork and I passed with a 90 and now somehow I fail with a 148!?! I eat healthy...whole grains, fruits, veggies,ect. Obviously I splurge but I really don't think I go overboard when I do, it is in moderation. No one in my family has diabetes or had gd, i was thin pre pregnancy and so far i have only gained 14 lbs. I just don't get it and I am so nervous now..this really sucks :(


----------



## mrsc81

:hugs:
I did the 2hr test, im not sure what your results mean as mine was 4.6 i think, which is blood sugar level. I dont think it really makes a difference sometimes, some people get it regardless of their diet, i was worried about the test as ive never eaten so much sugar, im really craving it! Ive gained 29.5lbs!
What will happen if you have got GD?


----------



## Rachel789

Not sure exactly yet but I think a strict diet, more monitoring, apts. ultra sounds to make sure the baby doesn't get too big, ect. Then I read there is an increased risk of developing type 2 diabetes later in life. For most women it goes away after the baby but there is no guarantee. I will just feel so unlucky if it turns out I have it. I read people that are at high risk for it are over weight, have diabetes in the family, over 35, ect. I have no risk factors, it's just really bothering me :(


----------



## cmwilson

Rachel - I'm sorry about the test. :hugs: Some people fail the first test but then pass the three hour. I read that diet doesn't have anything to do with whether you get GD it depends on the other factors you mentioned but if you don't have any of them I don't really understand how you would have it. I have to do my test next week and I'm worried I might have it also even though I don't have any of the factors I just have a bad feeling. Try not to worry too much, maybe the first test was a fluke and your 3 hour will come back fine. :hugs:


----------



## seabean

Rachel, GDM is actually what I research! Many women fail the first screening and go on to have a normal 3 hour test. There are thin healthy women who may get GDM, but it's rare. If you do end up getting it, there are lots of easy little things that can help maintain a normal blood sugar level, and the diet isn't too strict, but hopefully you won't even have to worry about that. The only major risks from GDM during pregnancy are among those who don't maintain their normal blood sugar levels, because that can lead to large babies (which can then lead to complications in delivery), but otherwise it's totally manageable. Don't stress if you can help it! Just keep up with your usual healthy lifestyle and most of all, don't blame yourself, it sounds like you've done everything right for you and your baby so far!! :hugs:


----------



## rmsh1

Katya where are you??

Rachel I replied in another thread, but just to let you guys know as well, here it is copied and pasted :)

I passed the GD test at 27 weeks, but now have to be retested. Because of my thyroid I had a scan at 30 weeks and they found out that baby is really big. So I got scanned again yesterday, at 34 weeks, and baby is bigger again (I mean bigger than she should be when growth should be in a straight line). She currently weighs 3 kg (6 pounds, 6 ounces), and I have 6 weeks to go. Her abdominal cavity was measuring larger in proportion to other measurements, which suggests diabetes. I see my OBGYN on Thursday to discuss, but I know they will retest me. I am like you, slim, no diabetes in the family, eat well etc, it just hits some of us in pregnancy. It is completely manageable and will most likely go away after baby's birth. We just have to take everything these babies throw at us!


----------



## cmwilson

Thanks for the info Dee and Bex. So is it true that your current diet doesn't cause GD? Not that my diet is bad it's just I like my carbs :blush: With my test next week I'm curious.


----------



## bnporter81

Awww,Rach, I'm so sorry:hugs:Like the others said, maybe the 3 hour test will end up just fine especially since you weren't very much over the norm. I know I would have been really upset, too, though! I hope it all goes well for you:flower:

I never had GD with my 3 children, but my doc said this time that with the PCOS and my glucose elevated (but still not in the diabetic range) that there's a good chance I might have it when I get pregnant again if I wasn't on the Metformin. But she already told me it would probably be a good idea to stay on the Met. throughout the pregnancy:dohh:Not really lookin' forward to that:growlmad:


----------



## seabean

Diet can definitely have an effect on your blood glucose levels, but it's not diet alone that will CAUSE GDM? If there are other factors, then diet might make it worse. Does that make sense? Our bodies will get slightly diabetic (insulin resistant) during pregnancy b/c our own cells will not take up as much sugar in the blood, so that it goes to the baby instead. However, for a number of reasons, some women will get that worse than others, enough to where the blood sugar stays too high, and for them to diagnose it as GDM. That's why it will usually go away after pregnancy, because your body will go back to your pregnancy state in term of sugar uptake. For the women who don't go back to normal, it's MOST likely that they had diabetes or were close to diabetes before pregnancy anyway, but were just never tested to know that. I do know that PCOS is a risk factor for GDM, so taking metformin is probably a good idea Bethany, but at least your Dr is aware of it going into it. RMSH - sucks you have to get re-tested. Hopefully it all comes out ok! :hugs:


----------



## seabean

Rachel789 said:


> Dee that is coming up soon, I can't wait to hear what your having! Do you have a feeling either way?
> 
> Bethany- it sounds like the metformin is working for you...that is a good thing that your opks aren't looking dark all the time. I had that issue as well and it isn't a good thing. I hope you o soon!

I have NO intuition at all - I barely feel like there is anything even in there! Is that bad?! :dohh:


----------



## Rachel789

Dee- thank you so much for all the info that was very helpful! I talked to the nurse again and she said I wasn't over by a lot and they see patients have results like mine first then go on to pass the 3 hour so I am keeping my fingers crossed.

Bex- I really hope everything turns out ok for you. It sounds like from what everyone is saying if we had gd I t can be managed so that is good. In the end all that matters is we have healthy babies :)

Thank you everyone for your kind words you made me feel better. I am going to try not to worry so much and just see how the next test goes and if I have it I will take it from there and just deal with the cards I'm dealt and be happy we have the medical technology to detect these things.


----------



## bnporter81

Girls, I have GREAT news! I just got a smiley face on my digital! Then I took 2 more different types of OPKs and I got BLAZING dark positives on those as well:happydance:I've also got a lot more EWCM than I had even a couple of days ago so I'm hoping and praying that I O. and it's not a false alarm. But I haven't gotten positives this dark in a really long time:happydance: I'm just sooo happy to feel like maybe my body is trying to work right again:cloud9:


----------



## rmsh1

That is great Bethany! Now get BDing!


----------



## seabean

Bethany that is awesome!!! This has to be real!!!!!


----------



## Diddums

Hi Ladies

So sorry about the late reply, needed a bit of time to sort myself out. Didn't mean to worry any of you!!!!!

My FS specialist appointment went terribly. She said well done for losing some weight but she cant help me until i lose the rest :(. She said a 9/10day LP was ok, not great but fine. Although she said my progesterone levels show i haven't ovulated for the last three months. She said my hormones and ovaries are gearing up but the egg isn't releasing. Not sure how that correlates to my progesterone being elevated and me getting a period 10 days laters, as we didn't discuss that. She did say she was impressed i got my periods back so soon as some ladies have to wait months and lose a lot more weight before they get a period, and she thinks that with a little more weight loss i will ovulate. So that's a bit positive i guess. I did ask whether I should be taking the progesterone test at 4dpo as my LP is averaging 8/9days and she dismissed the idea! She also ended the appointment by saying that there is no point getting progesterone tests done every month as it is disheartening for me. However, I would feel better knowing whether I've ovulated or not so that I don't have to stress if i get a bfn, and can relax after I get the results. In a strange way it is nice knowing that the reason I'm not getting pregnant is because im not ovulating rather that because something else is wrong or our timings are wrong. However, I think I will get progesterone tested at 4dpo to see what my levels are then, will be interesting if nothing else. So I was devastated last week and just needed time, sorry :)

I also had an endocrinologist appointment to talk things through and discuss medication etc. She was lovely. I talked to her about everything and she was really sympathetic and I had a little cry. I explained that I was finding it hard to lose weight and she explained the vicious cycle of PCOS and how it makes it harder to lose weight, and the extra fat makes me more insulin resistance, which in turn makes my ovaries worked so much harder, and also makes it harder to lose weight. So it makes me feel a little better. She was very happy I had already lost some and we spoke about diet and she is referring me to a dietician to come up with a diet plan. I will also be starting Orlistat/Xenical which she thinks will give me a slight edge and help me shift the weigh faster.

I'm still going to the gym and loving it, been going 6 days a week and alternating cardio and strength/resistance which is a lot of fun, and I can already feel I've gained a lot more muscle, specially in my thighs and upper arms :) Endocrinologist said more muscle = better metabolism = lower insulin resistance and greater weight loss. So for now I'm concentrating on diet and exercise and starting the Orlistat. The endocrinologist has said I cannot get pregnant while using Orlistat, but I guess since I'm not ovulating there is now chance of that anyway. 

So that's whats been going on with me. Been very busy with work and gym and this is the first time I've had a chance to update after feeling better. Sorry for the long post lol x

Bethany, so happy for your smiley! Lots of baby dust for you hun!!!!

Sorry about the glucose test....hoping the 3hr test will be better, thinking of you xxxx


xxxxxx


----------



## mrsc81

Sorry your appointment didnt go as well as you had hoped :hugs:
At least you have got some answers, you now know you havent been ovulating and their not too concerned about yor LP.
Great news that they are going to help you with your diet, and i hope the orlistat works for you, i used it for a short time and it didnt do anything for me, but my mum used it and lost 10lbs.
Everything seems to be moving in the right direction, your having periods, your losing weight and youve got the ball rolling with FS.
Glad your still enjoying the gym :flower:


----------



## mrsc81

Great news Bethany :happydance:, now get :sex:


----------



## rmsh1

:hugs: Katya, sorry about the FS results. Your chart for Jan sure looks like you ovulated, going by temps! Did you show her your charts? I hope you can lose the weight you need to quickly (within reason of course). :hugs:


----------



## Diddums

Thanks ladies, she didn't want to see the charts. Just hoping i start ovulating as i lose weight and do more exercise xxxx


----------



## bnporter81

Katya, big :hugs: for you, hon. I'm so sorry the appt. with the FS didn't go as well as it could have. I don't see how you can have the sustained elevated rise in temp along with the positive opks, AND get a period afterwards and not have ovulated?!! It sure sounds/looks to me like you have!:thumbup: I know the orlistat is basically like the Alli weight loss. It helped me a little bit as long as I was eating healthy along with it, but if you eat fatty stuff like pizza :pizza:or hamburgers and such, it can really give you an upset stomach. I guess it helps in teaching you to eat right, though. I hope it works...with all of the exercise you're doing I bet it will help things right along for you:hugs:

I'm still just so excited. I know I haven't O'd in at least 3 months...maybe more. I can't wait to :sex: in a little bit and maybe the:spermy:and my egg will cooperate, lol. Sure would make a great (late) Valentine's day gift! Please keep your FX'd for me:happydance:

Have a great weekend everyone:flower:


----------



## bnporter81

Hi everyone...took opks as soon as I woke up this morning and I'm still surging. So that's good since, for me, the long ones are usually the real ones. Plus I've been having a little bit of left ovary pain this morning, too:thumbup:I sure hope I get to see a temp. rise tomorrow. Yesterday was 97.6 and today was 97.5...guess we'll see what tomorrow brings:coffee:


----------



## mrsc81

Good luck catching the egg! :spermy:


----------



## foquita

good luck catching the egg bethany, i really hope it is ovulation as it's been a long time coming :happydance: 

katya, i am so sorry your fertility appointment didn't go well. my first one was awful too, but i think it was bound to be for both of us as we had such high expectations! :hugs: i don't have any advice re low progesterone but i know bethany had progesterone cream that she rubbed on her? you could maybe try that in the 2WW? did the B vit complex help any? 

rachel, sorry about the GD :( i really hope your 3 hour test results pass with flying colours. my mum had GD with my sister and it went away when my sister was born, but she now has been diagnosed with type 2 diabetes at age 48 - she has a bad diet though and she found out that she should have been tested for diabetes every year and wasn't :wacko: i am sure her developing diabetes was preventable so even if you do have GD, i am sure you won't develop it in later life since you are fit and healthy and eat well :hugs: 

dee, i am so excited to find out what sex you're having! :yipee: 

caroline, good luck with the GTT (is that what it's called?), i am sure it will be fine :) 

sorry i haven't been posting, i lurk but i don't have anything at all to say about TTC realy so don't really post, i hope i haven't missed anyone out! :) i post in some of you girls journals so i won't bother posting the same replies in here as i do in there :haha:


----------



## Rachel789

Thanks nat I am holding out hope it was a fluke and my test on Wednesday will turn out ok and if it doesn't I have no choice but to deal with it.

Bethany- congrats on the +opk how exciting to see the metformin is working for you! :happydance: I see you had a temp rise today so it looks like you really did o this time yay! I hope you caught the egg :)

Katya- I am sorry to hear your appt didn't go so well. How frustrating that the dr won't do anything about your low progesterone. Maybe try other things you can do on your own and see if that helps? Just keep up the hard work it may take time but all that matters in the end is you get your bfp and your baby in your arms :hugs:


----------



## cmwilson

Bethany - Hooray for possible O! :happydance: And I see you got a temp rise! It's looking positive for O and looks like the Metformin is working! Hope you caught that eggy!! :thumbup: So happy for you!

Katya - I'm sorry your appointment didn't go well, I know you are disappointed, I would be too. :hugs: I think you should be so proud of your progress. I can't believe that the doc doesn't think you Od given your temp rises and AF about 10 days later. I hope that the medication helps with your weight loss and that you can get some progesterone. I guess there's no way to get another opinion from another doctor?

Dee - I'm so excited for you to find out what you are having! Maybe you'll change the trend and give us a boy! Do you have a preference?

Thanks for the good luck Nat. :hugs: I'm not really sure what the actual name of the test is but it's the gestational diabetes test. :shrug: I'm having it done on Wednesday, we'll see what it says! I've been lurking in your journal, sorry I haven't commented. I hope you are enjoying your break from work! When do you leave for your birthday trip?


----------



## bnporter81

Thanks girls!:flower:

Yes, I did have a temp. rise this morning of .5 degrees, so that is promising. I started getting negative OPKs last night around 10 p.m. so I'm thinking I probably did already O. since I had the temp. rise this morning. Hopefully my temp. will stay elevated for about another 9 months!:haha: I'm just so nervous to see what tomorrow's temp. will be:wacko:

Good luck on Wednesday, Caroline and Rachel...I hope all goes well!:hugs:


----------



## foquita

cmwilson said:


> Bethany - Hooray for possible O! :happydance: And I see you got a temp rise! It's looking positive for O and looks like the Metformin is working! Hope you caught that eggy!! :thumbup: So happy for you!
> 
> Katya - I'm sorry your appointment didn't go well, I know you are disappointed, I would be too. :hugs: I think you should be so proud of your progress. I can't believe that the doc doesn't think you Od given your temp rises and AF about 10 days later. I hope that the medication helps with your weight loss and that you can get some progesterone. I guess there's no way to get another opinion from another doctor?
> 
> Dee - I'm so excited for you to find out what you are having! Maybe you'll change the trend and give us a boy! Do you have a preference?
> 
> Thanks for the good luck Nat. :hugs: I'm not really sure what the actual name of the test is but it's the gestational diabetes test. :shrug: I'm having it done on Wednesday, we'll see what it says! I've been lurking in your journal, sorry I haven't commented. I hope you are enjoying your break from work! When do you leave for your birthday trip?

don't worry about it, i lurk a lot too :laugh2: it is hard to post when everyone is pregnant because i don't have any experiences to share and advice to give on pregnancy, so even though i want to join in and share stories, i can't! one day, one day :haha: 

i'm loving my break from work too much, i've been really lazy and i'm actually looking forward to having a bit more to do :wacko: we go on saturday, really early in the morning, so excited :wohoo: 



bnporter81 said:


> Thanks girls!:flower:
> 
> Yes, I did have a temp. rise this morning of .5 degrees, so that is promising. I started getting negative OPKs last night around 10 p.m. so I'm thinking I probably did already O. since I had the temp. rise this morning. Hopefully my temp. will stay elevated for about another 9 months!:haha: I'm just so nervous to see what tomorrow's temp. will be:wacko:
> 
> Good luck on Wednesday, Caroline and Rachel...I hope all goes well!:hugs:

did you get some good :sex: in? :happydance:


----------



## bnporter81

Nat, I know what you mean about so many of the others being pregnant and feeling like maybe you can't join in as much, but I know I speak for everyone when I say we all MISS YOU not being here regularly!:hugs: I know your time is coming, hon,..and I hope it will be soon:thumbup: 

To answer your question, we BD'd the two days that I got a positive OPK and I *think* I O'd last night, but I'm not positive yet. I wish I could get in some :sex: tonight, but DH has to go to work soon. He works nights and doesn't get home until early afternoon the next day:dohh:Maybe in the morning, but it would probably be too late by then. So hard to schedule baby-making with a truck driver who is only really home for quality time on the weekends. I hate not having a hubby to sleep by every night, but I do the best I can:winkwink:


----------



## foquita

that sounds like plenty though bethany :happydance: i would be so completely over the moon for you if you got your bfp this cycle, i don't want you to have to go through another long monster one :hugs: 

thank you so much, that really means a lot to me :hugs: i don't really have any TTC friends on here anymore, almost everyone is pregnant! over the next few months i think there are 15 of my BnB buddies going to be giving birth, i counted a few weeks ago and 20+ people i am friends with on here are either pregnant or have had their babies :rofl: and that's just the ones i speak to you regularly in threads or journals :laugh2: it's crazy! how is everything else in your life going? how are your kids? good, i hope :) 

raven, are you ok? :hugs: where are you?


----------



## bnporter81

Nat, thanks for asking. My kids are doing well. My little girl (who is 11 and growing up way too fast) has been having her own AF for the last 6 months and is turning into a little woman.:holly: I told her this summer we'll go and get our hair and nails done and have some girl time together. So she can't wait for that. My boys are getting big...my youngest son is definitely not a baby anymore...he'll be 3 this summer. Both of the boys are pretty much potty trained, though, so it will help out when I have another baby knowing I'll only have one child in diapers instead of 3:haha: So maybe it all works out for the best anyway even though I've hated the waiting over the last year.

How about you? Anything new going on? If you ever want to chat or anything, feel free to send me a message and we can exchange emails or something. I know everything with TTC can be hard sometimes...I've found out in the last 3 months that 2 of my close friends are pregnant, and even though I'm so happy for them it's still difficult to sit there and wonder why the same thing hasn't happened for yourself yet.:cry:Guess I have to believe that it will happen sooner or later...hopefully sooner rather than later, though:haha:


----------



## foquita

aww, that's so sweet that you two are going to do that together :) some mother-daughter bonding :hugs: I like that you are seeing the positives, I've been doing that a lot too recently - I've hated waiting so, so much but now I am thinking that there are some major positives :thumbup: everything happens for a reason, doesn't it? maybe yours was only because you weren't supposed to have three kids in diapers (or nappies as I would call them :haha:) :lol: 

nothing new going on really, TTC has really taken a back seat recently after my femara cycles :) I think I have ovulated naturally the last two cycles but I haven't been tracking so can't 100% confirm! I have another 3 cycles of femara to do, but I've decided not to go ahead with them because I don't feel it's the right thing to do - I don't think they let my follicles get big enough before triggering and I am sure that femara turns my CM really acidic :wacko: which is obviously not good for the sperm! :haha: it completely dried up my CM and I didn't have any at all! 

we're just waiting for IVF next summer and looking forward to that :) I know what you mean about people announcing pregnancies, last year I had a really awful few months and I was so low :( but now I feel fine with pregnancy announcements and I've come out the other side, I'm so glad because I hated being bitter :cry: I don't ever want to feel like that again so I think I have maybe subconsciously pushed TTC back in my mind and started pretending to myself that I don't really want kids that much. I dunno, it's confusing :haha: but coming up to 2 years TTC I can definitely say that the emotions of longing for a child are the least of my worries, there are so many other confusing emotions that are more prevalent for me! 

I am sure that it will happen for both of us and it will definitely be worth the wait :hugs: I am actually on here every day now so we can just do PMs when we're feeling low :hugs: I'm sorry again that I haven't been around much to support you :hugs:


----------



## mrsc81

Havent seen newmrs on here for a while, hope shes doing ok, i know she was feeling really down last time she popped in :hugs:


----------



## foquita

thinking of you newmrs :hugs: xxxx


----------



## bnporter81

I agree, Nat, that everything happens for a reason...hopefully all of the reasons are about gone now :haha: so it will happen soon for both of us!

I'm feeling a little down this morning. I was really hoping my temp. would still be up this morning, but instead it's back to my regular temp:cry:My only hope for right now is that I'm just having a fallback rise or something and that I DID still O and it will go back up. Gosh, this is so frustrating and confusing:dohh:


----------



## NewMrs2011

Aww thanks ladies :hugs: I've been a bit of a lurker as I'm usually on my phone and it's not so easy to post. I'm good, on the thyroxine now and loosing weight (1 stone gone so far) so feeling good about that. Still no bleeding or spotting which is good but slightly concerned at not having AF for so long but hopefully it'll come soon. 

Hope everyone else is well :hugs:


----------



## mrsc81

1 stone weight loss is awesome :happydance:


----------



## foquita

1 stone weight loss is really good going newmrs! well done :hugs: I'm sure the more weight you lose, the quicker it will be until AF comes back :) 

Bethany, when I charted I always got a little fallback IIRC, so I'm still hopefully for you! :hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

Congrats on the weight loss Newmrs!

Bethany- I wouldn't worry unless your temp is still down tomorrow. Fallback rises happen a lot.


----------



## NewMrs2011

Thanks ladies! I've a looooooong way to go but I'm off to a good start :)


----------



## bnporter81

I agree...any bit of weight loss is a big accomplishment. It can be so hard to do sometimes, so congrats!:thumbup:

Thank you girls...keeping my FX'd for a big spike tomorrow[-o&lt;


----------



## cmwilson

Bethany - Yay for your temp rise! Woohoo! :happydance: And I know you hear this all the time but your time is coming and when it does you'll be the best mom ever! Same goes for you Nat, NewMrs, Katya and Raven. :hugs:

NewMrs - Congrats on the weight loss! Keep up the good work!

Nat - Happy Early Birthday and have a WONDERFUL time on your trip!

Rachel - I hope your 3 hr test went well. I had the one hour test today and am anxious about the results. Hope we both get good news soon. :thumbup:


----------



## Rachel789

Thanks Caroline! The test was brutal. The drink had 100 grams of sugar in it this time, yuck. I had to get my blood drawn 4 times. I really don't know how anyone's body is supposed to process that much sugar at once its not normal to ingest that much in 2 minutes,it's crazy. I really hope I passed.


----------



## bnporter81

Thank you Caroline!:hugs:That means a lot:flower:I was so happy to see that my temp was back up this morning...now it just needs to stay that way:haha: 

Rachel, geez, 4 times is a lot...I bet you were about ready to poke THEM with a needle after all that:growlmad:I hope you and Caroline both get some good results back soon. I'm sure everything will be fine:hugs:


----------



## foquita

thank you caroline :hugs: :hugs: 

congratulations on the temp spike bethany :happydance: fingers crossed for another one tomorrow :dance: 

ouch rachel! :( and 100g sounds horrible, I've heard the glucose drink is disgusting? when do you get the results? :hugs:


----------



## bnporter81

Thanks hon, I can use all the FX'ing (toe crossing, too, probably) I can get!:haha: Caroline mentioned your birthday, when is it?


----------



## foquita

I'll cross everything, including legs :haha: that's how much I want this for you! :haha:

it's on saturday :happydance: I'm really excited because we're going to amsterdam for a few days for it :dance:


----------



## bnporter81

Awww, that's so sweet of you, but I wouldn't ask you to go that extreme! :winkwink: Us TTC girls gotta make sure we don't keep our legs crossed:haha: Hope you have a great time there and a great birthday, Nat!:cake:


----------



## mrsc81

Caroline & Rachel - Hope you get good results :hugs:

Bethany - Great news on the temp rise! :happydance:


----------



## bnporter81

Thanks, hon...higher temps are nice to see for a change:haha:

I have a question everyone. Since I'm almost certain I O'd on Sunday night, should I put a manual override on FF? Or should I just wait? I thought maybe today I would have gotten at least dotted crosshairs or something, but I still don't have anything:shrug:


----------



## mrsc81

sorry cant help there, never did temping or used FF


----------



## raventtc

Hi ladies, i am sorry i haven't been around..i am not being a good cyber buddy ;( i just have ben so confused and not thinking about ttc since i have no idea what/where this cycle is doing/at?? its just boggles my mind at the moment..i have started working out again, since hubby started around the first of the year - i thought why not join him some nights, and well its actually been fun for us...last night the whole family was boxing :) even if i am not a fan of the boxing dvd...last night it was great! we haven't bd much this month, cause of all the bleeding. my hubby was very very worried that something was wrong and lets just say he would't come near me. but the bleed as finally stopped and we have had some fun...but let me tell you the first time we did it i was soooo sore later and the next day but was worse was the second time i litteraly tought i should go to the hospital or something i had the worse pain on my right side i could hardly stand up..but i didn't let hubby in on it cause he would have freaked out big time since he has done nothing but worry --- i will try and be a better cyber buddy ladies :wave: i def missed you ladies!!


----------



## mrsc81

Raven - Glad you are ok! The pains sound a bit worrying, are you going to see your doc about it?


----------



## bnporter81

Good to hear from you Raven...I hope the pain goes away soon!:hugs:

Happy Valentine's Day everyone!:kiss::hug:<3


----------



## Rachel789

Happy Valentines Day!

Raven- it is good to hear from you. The pain doesn't sound good, I would mention it to your dr just to be safe. What are your next steps with your dr?

Bethany- ff probably won't give you cross hairs because you weren't temping much before the shift so it doesn't have enough info. I would just go ahead and manual override it. :thumbup:

Nat- happy early birthday! I hope you have a great time on your trip :happydance: 
The drink is tolerable, I wouldn't say it's disgusting it just tastes like really sweet flat orange soda. Having to chug it down in 2 minutes sucks though. I should get the results by the end of the day today, I am really nervous :(


----------



## bnporter81

Thanks Rachel...I probably will go ahead and override. I wasn't even considering the fact that I didn't really have many prior temps to go along with all of it:dohh: I hope you get good results back. Keeping my FX'd for you....I know it's stressful:hugs:


----------



## Diddums

Hi ladies sorry its been a while again! 

Just waiting for prescription to arrive so taking it one day at a time. Just relaxing about it all. Not been temping great and just waiting for some ewcm. None so far, dunno whether I will 'ovulate' this month but if I do I will have a blood test at 4dpo to see what levels are then x


----------



## mrsc81

Glad your well :hugs:


----------



## bnporter81

Katya, keeping fingers crossed that you do ovulate and everything improves. Have you started taking the orlistat yet?


----------



## Rachel789

Well it looks like I passed the test!!! :happydance: I am so relieved you have no idea!

I still have to speak with the dr but they gave me the results over the phone and they look at 4 different numbers and if you fail 2 or more they diagnose gd and I only failed the blood draw taken at 2 hours by 10 points. The others I was well under so I believe all should be well. What a weight lifted!


----------



## mrsc81

Great news :happydance:


----------



## bnporter81

YAY! Congrats Rachel, that must be such a weight off your shoulders!:happydance:


----------



## bnporter81

Caroline, any news on your results yet?


----------



## NewMrs2011

Great news Rachel!


----------



## Diddums

Yay good news on the test!

No not started orlistat yet. Waiting on he prescription from the dr. Hoping tomorrow or Monday! Xxx


----------



## cmwilson

Congrats Rachel, that's great news! You must feel so much better.

Me on the other hand...I failed the one hour test. :cry: Not by a little either like you Rachel, my level was 169. :cry: I have to do the three hour Monday or Tuesday but I'm not optimistic. The only thing I can think of that would have made a difference is that I had cereal a half an hour before I took the test. :shrug: I don't know, I think because my number was so high I don't stand a chance of passing the three hour. I wish I didn't have to wait the weekend to do it though but I don't have a choice that's the only time I can do it. On top of that before I got the call about failing the test one of my Valentine's gifts from my hubby was a HUGE box of chocolate covered pretzels (my favorite dessert snack). :cry:


----------



## bnporter81

Awww, Caroline, I'm so sorry:hugs:I know it must be hard, but try to stay hopeful that 3 hour test will end up better...you never know.:flower:


----------



## mrsc81

Sorry to hear that caroline :hugs:
I had to fast from midnight before my test the following morning, but it seems as though they do yours differently.


----------



## bnporter81

Well, after I put in my temp. for this morning I decided I would take off my manual override just to see what FF would do with my chart and it gave me crosshairs:happydance:BUT it had me ovulating at CD100 and I'm pretty certain it was CD98 instead so I went ahead and kept my manual override on instead:thumbup:Always a good feeling to get those crosshairs, though, even if I didn't use theirs, lol:haha:


----------



## mrsc81

Great stuff :happydance:


----------



## seabean

Congrats Bethany and Rachel!!! :cloud9::dance::yipee:

Happy Birthday Natalie!! Have fun on your trip! :cake::wine:

Caroline - I also thought you were supposed to fast before the test. A bowl of cereal 30 minutes before would definitely affect your blood sugar levels...you would have had the blood drawn just after peak glucose levels for that cereal! I bet you'll pass the next one for sure and this was a fluke b/c of the cereal. :hugs: Good luck!

I'm doing well...just slowly cruising along here, waiting for the gender ultrasound on Tuesday :oneofeach:. Sometimes I still don't feel pregnant. I haven't felt the baby move or anything, and I'm still in normal clothes (probably not for long though). Hopefully I'll start connecting with this avocado soon!


----------



## Rachel789

Caroline- :hugs: I know I will sound like a hypocrit because I was freaking out for a week before I got to take the 3 hour gtt but honestly I think the cereal was what did it for you. And I know a lot of people who failed the one hour and passed the 3 hour. I was really worried because my dr had me do a 2 hour to start not a 1 hour and I was fasting and still failed. If I would have failed the one hour I wouldn't have been as worried especially if I ate before it. Even after taking the three hour I still failed the 2 hour blood draw by 10 points but as long as you pass 3 of 4 it is considered normal. Just make sure you fast for the three hour and bring a book or magazine because it is long and boring but you will get through it and I am really confident you will pass with no problems.

Dee- I am so excited for you to find out what you are having! Once I found out it really made it more real and I was able to bond more. And of course once you start to feel the baby you will really bond, it is amazing and I can never get enough of feeling her move :cloud9: a lot of first pregnancies won't feel movement until after 20 weeks. I have an anterior placenta so I didn't feel major movement until after 23 weeks but if I really paid attention once or twice a day starting around 17 or 18 weeks I felt a slight movement but it totally could have been mistaken for something else because it was so mild.

Katya- good luck with the new meds I hope it helps you loose additional weight :thumbup:

Bex- how did you appt go?


----------



## bnporter81

Caroline, I agree with the others and I bet the cereal did make a BIG difference. I bet everything will be fine when you get the next test done:hugs:

Thanks, Dee, I'm so excited to have finally O'd after more than 3 months:dohh:I just hope it continues!:thumbup:I didn't feel movement with any of my kids until about 19 weeks. I know you'll feel he/she move soon and everything will feel so much more real to you then:cloud9:Can't wait to hear what you're having!:happydance:

Bex, how are you doing? We haven't heard from you lately:hugs:


----------



## mrsc81

Cant wait to find out what your having Dee :happydance:
Part of me thinks we will all be having girls :haha:, Lil included as obviously she is team yellow.


----------



## rmsh1

My second diabetes test went fine, no results yet though. So the first one, at 27 weeks, I had breakfast before it, and I passed. This one, I didn't have breakfast and I actually asked them and they said for the one hour test breakfast is fine. But if you do the 2 or 3 hour test, you have to be fasting. So I guess I will get results on Monday.

Caroline, so many people do actually get diabetes during pregnancy, try not to worry as it is completely controllable. After everything we all tried and did to get pregnant in the first place, I am sure we can all handle diabetes if it is thrown at us :hugs: 

Congrats on ovulating Bethany, hope your cycles get on track now :hugs:


----------



## bnporter81

Hi girls, just an update from me...I had a slight dip yesterday (6do) and now this morning my temp. shot up to 98.5 which is the highest it's ever been in the last year or so of my charting! I really hope it ends up being a good sign:happydance:


----------



## NewMrs2011

Looking good so far! Good luck, we are due a BFP in here soon! :)


----------



## Rachel789

Bethany your chart looks really good so far! : happydance:


----------



## mrsc81

Good luck Bethany!


----------



## rmsh1

Ohhhh good luck Bethany!


----------



## bnporter81

Thank you, girls...I've also had some light, dull cramping off and on for a couple of days. FX'd it's a good thing. I don't remember ever having any kind of dull cramping like this in my other TWWs,though. :shrug:You would think after 3 children I would know the signs to look for and remember how it feels. Nope.:dohh:


----------



## bnporter81

Hey everyone...boy it's been quiet on here lately. I was just wanting to get on here and complain,lol. I don't know why, but I just feel "out" this time. My temps. are good and all, but I just feel so down. I'm just sitting here thinking about how so many people get 12 chances a year to have a baby and I'm lucky to get 3 or 4:cry: I just don't want to have to wait another 3 months to even have a chance to try again. It wouldn't be so bad if AF showed this time, just as long as I knew I'd have a chance to try again in 2 weeks. But oh well, not much I can do about it, I guess.

I know you all understand how I feel. Anyway, I don't mean to be such a downer. I guess I should try to stay positive...it's just hard.


----------



## cmwilson

Bethany - I think I can safely say that all of us have felt the way you are feeling right now. I can't tell you how many nights I cried myself to sleep wondering why my body just didn't work the way other womens' bodies did. It's not fair and I don't know why some people just seem to be lucky while others struggle. I'm going to continue to hold out hope for you for this cycle and if it's not this cycle I'm going to take it as a good sign that you finally did O and that the metformin is working and your next cycle will be much shorter. :hugs: Just know that you're not alone and that we're here for you to lean on. :hugs:

I take my 3 hour test tomorrow, here's hoping the one hour was just thrown off by my cereal eating. :dohh:

Dee - Good luck at your gender scan! Can't wait to hear what you are having! Our first boy perhaps?! :blue: :happydance:


----------



## mrsc81

Bethany - It is hard to stay positive when nothing seems to be working, but hang in there, you just never know this could be your bfp cycle :hugs:

Caroline - Good luck with the test!

Dee - Im going to be stalking here like a crazy lady :haha: Cant wait to hear if your :pink: or :blue:.


----------



## bnporter81

Thanks everyone:hugs:I'm glad I have you all to talk to. Today my temp. has reached a new high...98.6. Never, ever been that high. Maybe it means my progesterone levels are good?:shrug:I'm not sure.

Good luck, Caroline. I hope and pray your results come back within a normal range this time so it can take some weight off your shoulders. I know it's hard, but try not to worry about it too much.:hugs:

Dee, can't wait for your results! You must be so excited!:happydance:


----------



## NewMrs2011

How exciting! When will you test? 

Can't wait to hear your news Seabean :)


----------



## seabean

Good luck with your "make-up exam" Caroline. I hope you pass with an A+!

Bethany - I echo the other ladies, that we all know exactly what you are feeling on here. I'm sorry you feel out and having fewer chances definitely makes it feel harder to bear. :hugs: But you aren't out yet, so stay preoccupied with other things as much as possible and hopefully this TWW will fly by! Your temps look great!


Our appt is later this afternoon, it's still 9:30am where I am...seems like EONS from now!!!! I hope the little guy or girl is healthy!


----------



## mrsc81

Ive been to see midwife today, and im measuring small 20th-25th percentile which is a big drop from 75th i was measured by a different midwife 3wks ago, so ive been booked in for a growth scan, i guess it doesnt mean im having a small baby could just mean a small belly :haha:
I get to see baby again before her arrival :happydance:


----------



## mrsc81

Cant wait for your news Dee :coffee:


----------



## foquita

aarrggh I was hoping you'd be updating with the gender already dee :haha: 

thanks for the birthday wishes everyone! :) I had a great weekend in amsterdam and started my new job yesterday so yay :happydance: 

fantastic news on passing the test rachel! I bet it was a huge relief :hugs: 

Caroline, I'm so sorry you failed but I really hope that your three hour test results come back fine, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you :hugs: 

Bethany, I so hope that you'll be the next :bfp:! chart is looking excellent :dance: I know how you feel, though I cry myself to sleep now about the fact that even when I do ovulate, the sperm are too shit and lazy to make their way to the egg :dohh: :lol: 

raven, I hope you feel better soon :hugs: I think the TTC depression comes in waves, so you'll bounce back in no time :hugs: 

hope everyone else is doing great, I think I've replied to all the new stuff! :) if I haven't, please forgive me...I'm on the train to work so it's a bit rushed :lol:


----------



## foquita

ooh, louise - exciting about getting to see her again :happydance: did they just get the measurements wrong the last time maybe?


----------



## mrsc81

I always thought the other midwife got the measurement wrong, but either way im still measuring small and it would be a drop from 50th to 20-25th percentile.


----------



## bnporter81

NewMrs, I'm not sure when I'll test, but my LP is usually 12 days so I'll probably wait until Fri. or Sat...unless my POAS addiction gets the better of me:haha:

Louise, I bet your happy to see your little girl again before she gets here:cloud9: Let us know how the scan goes:thumbup:

Nat, glad to hear you had a good birthday weekend and congrats on starting the new job...hope it's going well so far:hugs:


----------



## cmwilson

Dee - I'm so excited for you! Can't wait to find out! :happydance:

Bethany - Chart is still looking great! :thumbup:

Nat - I'm glad you had a great birthday and trip! Hope you are enjoying the new job! :happydance:

Louise - At least you get another glimpse at your little lady before she gets here! I don't really understand the percentile thing. If you are supposed to be 35 weeks, does that mean your belly is measuring less than 35 weeks? I had an appointment yesterday at 28 weeks and the doc says I am measuring 27 weeks but she said that was because right now she is laying transverse. :dohh: Could that be possible for you?

I had my 3 hour test this morning. :sleep: I'm not sure what the results will show but my glucose after fasting for 10 hours was 92 so that's an awfully high starting point considering they are looking for 95 or less for fasting and 92 was awfully close. I've kind of accepted that if I have GD, I have it and I'll deal with it. I'll do whatever I have to do to keep my baby healthy.


----------



## mrsc81

you are supposed to measure cms to weeks, so i should be 35 cms, im measuring 32 cms, pretty sure baby is head down but guess will find out at the scan.


----------



## Rachel789

Nat- I'm glad to hear you had a good time in Amsterdam! Good luck with your new job :)

Bethany- your chart looks so good! I felt completely out the cycle I got my bfp so that means nothing. And if worst case scenario you don't get your bfp I think the metformin is working so your cycle will hopefully be shorter next time :thumbup:

Caroline-I hope you passed your test! When will you get the results? I felt the same as you once I had to take the three hour. I decided to accept it if I had gd and just do what I had to for baby. But hopefully you won't have to worry about it :hugs:

Louise- yay for another scan! I really want another one, I miss seeing her!

Dee- I am impatiently waiting to hear what you are having! :haha:


----------



## bnporter81

Thanks Rachel...I hope the Metformin is working and I won't have to wait another 3 months to ovulate:dohh:


----------



## seabean

Well the pink trend is officially over...its a healthy boy!!! My husband and I are so excited!!! I'll try to post a pic tomorrow...


----------



## MommyDream

seabean said:


> Well the pink trend is officially over...its a healthy boy!!! My husband and I are so excited!!! I'll try to post a pic tomorrow...

Congratulations!!! :happydance:


----------



## NewMrs2011

Aww congrats Seabean. Glad all went well :)


----------



## rmsh1

Woo, we have a boy!!


----------



## mrsc81

Yey :blue: Congrats Dee! :cloud9:


----------



## foquita

congratulations dee!! :yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## Rachel789

Aww congrats dee!! :blue:


----------



## bnporter81

Congrats Dee!:happydance::cloud9:Little boys are so precious:crib:


----------



## cmwilson

Woohoo! A bouncing boy! Congrats Dee! :blue: :happydance:


----------



## bnporter81

Well, 10 dpo and my temp is still doing pretty good at 98.4 today. My LP is usually only 12 days so I'm really nervous about taking my temp tomorrow morning. FX'd it stays up over the next few days (and beyond, lol):haha:

Caroline, when are you supposed to find out the results?


----------



## Rachel789

Bethany- :test: :test: :test:


----------



## NewMrs2011

^^^^^^ What she said :)


----------



## NewMrs2011

:help:

I'm fed up :( CD147, temps all over the place, no sign of AF, no sign of ovulation etc etc

I'm losing weight (slowly) which I hope will help but no change so far and I just feel like months are passing by and nothing is happening :( The way things are mean I have ZERO chance of anything happening and I'm growing more frustrated by the day.

What can I do to help myself?


----------



## mrsc81

NewMrs2011 said:


> :help:
> 
> I'm fed up :( CD147, temps all over the place, no sign of AF, no sign of ovulation etc etc
> 
> I'm losing weight (slowly) which I hope will help but no change so far and I just feel like months are passing by and nothing is happening :( The way things are mean I have ZERO chance of anything happening and I'm growing more frustrated by the day.
> 
> What can I do to help myself?

Forgive me with the baby brain and all :haha: But cant remember, have you ever tried agnus castus? Or how about seeing your gp to get something to start af? You need to get this cycle over with!
Are you taking prenatal vits? I recommend pregnacare conception, it definately did something as i was getting bad pain in my ovaries.


----------



## NewMrs2011

I did try it a while back but didn't take it for long so perhaps I should try that. I'm seeing my doctor on 11 March so if nothings happened by then I will definitely ask her for something but I'm not sure all get it as her advice is always "lose weight" :dohh:

I'm not taking any pre natal vits purely because I can't swallow tablets! Are they the kinda tablets that I'd be able to crush, as I may be able to take them then?

Thanks for the helpful advice as always :hugs:


----------



## mrsc81

You should definately try something, and its wrong if your doc doesnt give you something, its not normal or healthy to go so long without af :hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

Newmrs I believe there are gummy prenatels. I am horrible with swallowing pills too. I'm not sure what you have available where you are but my dr wrote me a prescription for a prenatel called taron-c dha and it is small and gel coated so its easy to take.


----------



## bnporter81

Rachel and NewMrs, I'll probably test Friday if AF hasn't shown. I just know if my temp is down by much tomorrow, though, then I won't have a very good chance of a BFP on Friday:nope:

NewMrs, my last cycle before this one was about as long as the one you're having so I know how you feel:hugs: I hope you can get some provera or something to help end this horrible cycle. Your doc should definitely do something!:wacko: As far as natural stuff for starting AF, I've heard a good bit of vitamin C and fresh parsley tea can bring on AF sometimes:shrug:But none of that ever worked for me, though:dohh: Also, a while back I was reading that the Plan B One Step pill can kind of reset your cycle. I decided to try that once when I was desperate (after taking a test to make sure I wasn't preggo first) and AF started about 2 weeks later. But it could have just been coincidence...I don't know. Taking provera would be a much better choice if you can get it. Plus Plan B can possibly screw your cycle up more, but if you've already gone 147 days without one, then it probably won't mess it up that much more:wacko:Anyway, just my 2 cents. I hope something helps soon, hon:hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

I am surprised your dr won't at least give you provera to bring on an af. It's actually not healthy to let your lining go a long time without shedding as in the long run it can increase the risk of uterine cancer I believe. I would demand your dr give you it or try to see a new dr if possible.


----------



## NewMrs2011

Thanks for all the helpful tips. I'll definitely try and get something from the doctor, hopefully she'll give me something but if not, I will make an appointment with a different one. If AF doesn't show by the time of my appointment I'll be on CD166 and that is just madness! 

Since last Friday I've been feeling like it may be on it's way and on Monday morning when I went to the toilet first thing I had very faint blood on the tissue when I wiped and I thought that was it but it didn't come to anything, and my temps don't seem to suggest it's on its way either.

Oh and I really hope your temp stays up tomorrow bnp, it would be fab if you got your bfp this cycle! Good luck :hugs:


----------



## cmwilson

NewMrs - I agree with everything the other ladies have said. I think enough is enough and your doctor should definitely give provera. Hopefully she'll do more than that to help you out. :thumbup:

Bethany - Eeek! Temps looking great! I hope this is it for you! You feeling any symptoms?

And as for me I passed my glucose test! :happydance: Phew! I had one number elevated but nothing that was worrisome. I haven't gotten the exact numbers yet but I'm glad they turned out not to be too bad. I may have to indulge in a few of those chocolate covered pretzels hubby gave me for Valentine's Day to celebrate. :blush:


----------



## NewMrs2011

Just been googling and it seems you can't get gummy pre natals in the UK however, Amazon are selling Vitafusion Prenatal Gummy Vitamins which come from America. I'm just a bit worried about buying this kinda thing off the internet though, especially as I've never heard of that brand. Do any of you American ladies know if it's a well known brand or one I should avoid?

Thanks


----------



## NewMrs2011

Great news you passed the test! You must be really relieved. Enjoy the pretzels!


----------



## mrsc81

Great news caroline!


----------



## rmsh1

Congrats Caroline, I passed mine too :) So my baby is just big, not diabetes-related :wacko:
I may have celebrated with some sweets too :blush:

NewMrs, I am sorry I have no input for you, my cycles never went as long as yours, and mine were never regular when I got my BFP. I did not try anything drastic, as I wanted specialist help and did not want to stuff anything up more than it already was. I was close to trying agnus castus, but was putting it off til all my tests were done


----------



## cmwilson

Great news Bex! Glad to hear you're diabetes free! Yikes on the big lady you are growing!


----------



## NewMrs2011

rmsh1 said:


> Congrats Caroline, I passed mine too :) So my baby is just big, not diabetes-related :wacko:
> I may have celebrated with some sweets too :blush:
> 
> NewMrs, I am sorry I have no input for you, my cycles never went as long as yours, and mine were never regular when I got my BFP. I did not try anything drastic, as I wanted specialist help and did not want to stuff anything up more than it already was. I was close to trying agnus castus, but was putting it off til all my tests were done

Yeah that's my only concern, I don't want to do anything to make things even worse!

Congrats on passing your test too :)


----------



## bnporter81

Caroline, YAY!!:happydance:So glad you passed! And yes, I think I've had a few symptoms, but I know how easy it is to have all the symptoms in the world and still get BFNs:wacko:I've had some dull light cramping since 4-7 dpo and a little bit of light twinges of nausea here and there since yesterday. I've also been a little more tired lately, but then again I do have a 2 and 3 year old to wear me out:haha:

NewMrs, I've tried the Vitafusion gummy vitamins before and I really liked them! They have all types of gummy vitamins, too:thumbup:


----------



## bnporter81

Hi girls...I'm a little down this morning. I had more of a temp drop today to 98.1 so since my LP is usually 12 days I guess that means AF is on it's way soon. :growlmad: I'm not even going to bother to test tomorrow. What do you do when you're TTC and nothing you do is good enough?:cry:It all sucks.


----------



## mrsc81

Dont count yourself out yet bethany :hugs:


----------



## cmwilson

I'm sorry for the dip Bethany but like Louise said don't count yourself out yet. Rachel had a dip right at the end of her LP the cycle she got her BFP and you never know maybe the Metformin has made you have a longer LP and today was just a normal dip. I'm still crossing my fingers for you. :hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

Bex- yay for passing the test and to having gd that's great news! :happydance: 

Caroline- congrats on passing the test as well! I had one elevated number as well but not by much and I saw my dr Monday and he said all was well and I didn't have to change my diet :thumbup:

Bethany- I really wouldn't read too much into the dip. As Caroline said I had a big one around this same time and I 100% counted myself out but it didn't mean anything!

Newmrs- I know of that brand and I actually used to take the regular gummy multi vitamin of that brand it is a known and trusted brand here :)


----------



## raventtc

i got all my test results back today and not sure about them but the doctor just called and said I need to come in next week for a pap because she is worried about what she saw on my ultrasound...so i am offically freaking out and worried!! More tests in my future and also found out can't go to a fertility specialist since my insurance doesn't cover it at all..


----------



## bnporter81

Oh, raven, I'm so sorry...I hope everything is okay:hugs:I'll keep my FX'd and be saying a prayer that everything will turn out just fine. She didn't say anything about what it was she saw on the ultrasound?

Thank you everyone. I guess it's possible my LP has extended some and maybe my temp. will come back up or at least not dip any more than it has:dohh:Just have to wait and see how the next couple of days go:coffee:


----------



## rmsh1

:hugs: raven, best of luck for your appointment


----------



## NewMrs2011

Sorry to hear that raven, I think that was really mean of your dr to tell you that then leave you waiting until next week to find out what it is. I'm sure it's nothing too serious though :hugs:

bnp don't give up hope yet, my fingers are still crossed for you!

Thanks for the advice about the gummy vits Rachel, I have ordered some so looking forward to trying them when they arrive although I've heard mixed reviews about how they taste. Some reviews say they taste like sweeties and others say fish!! I guess I'll soon find out :)


----------



## mrsc81

Raven hope its nothing too serious and is easily fixed :hugs: Keep us posted!


----------



## cmwilson

Oh Raven I can't believe your doctor didn't give you further information and is making you wait. :hugs: I'll pray it's nothing serious and that whatever it is it is an easy fix. I'm sorry your insurance won't cover the fertility specialist. I can't remember will your regular doctor do nothing for you?


----------



## bnporter81

Well, I'm spotting today with a temp. down to 97.7, so AF will be in full swing by tomorrow. Thank you all for your support during my TWW. I'm really bummed that it didn't happen this time, but maybe my lining was just too built up and thick or something. Hopefully this next cycle will be better/shorter and I'll get my BFP.


----------



## seabean

Bethany - I'm sorry about your spotting & temp drop :hugs: :( I hope that your next ovulation comes soon! Have you tried pre-seed? That's the one thing that I tried the month that I finally got my BFP. I don't know if it was the reason, but I don't think it hurt! I feel like my husband's soldiers stayed up there longer with it, and I wasn't dry at all. Worth a shot!

Congrats on passing the test Caroline!! I KNEW you would!

Raven - that is such torture to have a looming appointment after a phone call like that. I am praying for you that it's nothing serious!


----------



## mrsc81

I know some of you dont see my journal so i will copy and paste here...

So i had my consultant appointment today i was there 2hrs and 20 mins, 2hrs waiting to be seen! The midwife did the usual checks before i went in for my appt, urine, blood pressure etc fine And i got weighed for the first time! That was pretty scary! I was 3lbs up from what i weighed myself on monday but thats because i weigh myself without clothes, i had my boots etc on today, i weighed 70kg (11 stone) I weighed 10st 11lbs without clothes.
The hospital was so busy they couldnt get me in for my growth scan today, but the consultant wants me to go to the other hospital tomorrow (where im having baby) to be monitored, the fetal wellbeing unit isnt open on a saturday so ive got to go to a ward. 
Then im booked in at 8.15am on monday with the fetal unit to be monitored and get a growth scan. She wants me to be monitored 2x a week, but i guess that might change depending on the outcome of the growth scan.


----------



## bnporter81

Thanks Dee:hugs:Actually I have used preseed before and we used it this cycle, too:thumbup:

Louise, I hope it all goes okay for you...keep us updated, hon.

AFM, AF decided to go from light spotting to full blown in a matter of a few hours, lol.


----------



## mrsc81

Sorry this wasnt it bethany :(
Good luck next cycle :hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

Bethany- sorry af showed :(Hopefully the metformin straightened things out and you will have a normal cycle this time.

Raven- :hugs: I hope all turns out ok for you, keep us posted.

Louise-keep us posted on how the scan goes! You and Bex are so close to having your babies I can't believe it!!


----------



## Rachel789

Newmrs- I hope you like the taste of the gummies!


----------



## NewMrs2011

mrsc good luck with your appointment tomorrow tho I'm sure it'll be fine. 

bnp sorry AF has arrived. Hopefully your next cycle won't be so bad though :hugs:

I have some spotting and feel a bit crampy this afternoon. Really hoping it'll turn in to a fully blown AF. I need this cycle over with!


----------



## mrsc81

Good luck newmrs!


----------



## foquita

fantastic news bex and caroline :happydance: enjoy eating loads of chocolate to celebrate :haha: 

I'm so sorry bethany :hugs: I really hope that you ovulate at a decent time this cycle, fingers crossed that ovulation has just kind of reset everything! :) 

raven, I agree that your doctor shouldn't have said that on the phone! he should have waited and told you at the same time, how awful to be in suspense like that :( how many days til your appointment? 

I'm feeling a bit meh today :shrug: I don't really fit in anywhere on BnB now so I just lurk around not posting :( I'm not a mum so can't join in on those discussions, I'm not pregnant so can't join in on those either, I'm not enthusiastic about TTC so don't post in those sections, I'm not doing assisted conception yet so can't post there either :sad1: I don't really have a place anymore :(


----------



## mrsc81

Oh Nat! You always have a place here! We miss you when your gone :hugs:


----------



## bnporter81

Nat, I agree with Louise...I know we always miss you when you're gone! Don't ever feel like you don't belong here!:hugs:


----------



## Diddums

seabean said:


> Well the pink trend is officially over...its a healthy boy!!! My husband and I are so excited!!! I'll try to post a pic tomorrow...

Yay congrats Dee. Very happy for you!!! 




NewMrs2011 said:


> :help:
> 
> I'm fed up :( CD147, temps all over the place, no sign of AF, no sign of ovulation etc etc
> 
> I'm losing weight (slowly) which I hope will help but no change so far and I just feel like months are passing by and nothing is happening :( The way things are mean I have ZERO chance of anything happening and I'm growing more frustrated by the day.
> 
> What can I do to help myself?

NewMrs you are doing all you can. Keep losing the weight and ad should come back. An I right in saying you're in the uk? If that's the case my gp nor my FS would prescribe provera when I had my 200 day cycle. The FS said its because my lining hadn't thicken at all (u/s scan) so I wasn't in any danger. I know exactly how you feel :( I went 8 months with no real period and was ready to explode as no one was listening or helping me. The weightloss helped my periods return, and the FS said I was lucky as I didn't have to lose much (just over a stone) for my periods to return, it can take a bit longer in some women, but it will happen! I'm here if you wanna chat xxx




raventtc said:


> i got all my test results back today and not sure about them but the doctor just called and said I need to come in next week for a pap because she is worried about what she saw on my ultrasound...so i am offically freaking out and worried!! More tests in my future and also found out can't go to a fertility specialist since my insurance doesn't cover it at all..

Sorry to hear that Raven :( hopefully it's nothing but better to be checked out. Have you found out how much your insurance will cover? Hugs xx




mrsc81 said:


> I know some of you dont see my journal so i will copy and paste here...
> 
> So i had my consultant appointment today i was there 2hrs and 20 mins, 2hrs waiting to be seen! The midwife did the usual checks before i went in for my appt, urine, blood pressure etc fine And i got weighed for the first time! That was pretty scary! I was 3lbs up from what i weighed myself on monday but thats because i weigh myself without clothes, i had my boots etc on today, i weighed 70kg (11 stone) I weighed 10st 11lbs without clothes.
> The hospital was so busy they couldnt get me in for my growth scan today, but the consultant wants me to go to the other hospital tomorrow (where im having baby) to be monitored, the fetal wellbeing unit isnt open on a saturday so ive got to go to a ward.
> Then im booked in at 8.15am on monday with the fetal unit to be monitored and get a growth scan. She wants me to be monitored 2x a week, but i guess that might change depending on the outcome of the growth scan.

Sorry to hear this Lou. At least you get to see bubs and you're being closely examined. Is there a history of big babies in either families? Xx



foquita said:


> fantastic news bex and caroline :happydance: enjoy eating loads of chocolate to celebrate :haha:
> 
> I'm so sorry bethany :hugs: I really hope that you ovulate at a decent time this cycle, fingers crossed that ovulation has just kind of reset everything! :)
> 
> raven, I agree that your doctor shouldn't have said that on the phone! he should have waited and told you at the same time, how awful to be in suspense like that :( how many days til your appointment?
> 
> I'm feeling a bit meh today :shrug: I don't really fit in anywhere on BnB now so I just lurk around not posting :( I'm not a mum so can't join in on those discussions, I'm not pregnant so can't join in on those either, I'm not enthusiastic about TTC so don't post in those sections, I'm not doing assisted conception yet so can't post there either :sad1: I don't really have a place anymore :(

Nat I agree with the other ladies. You belong here with us! We are always here if you want to chat. 

Hubby and I have discusses starting adoption procedures next year. We both want a baby and don't want to wait too long. The adoption procedures in the uk are so long we though we might as well get started. We might also go private next year if my FS doesn't seem helpful! 


Congrats on passing your glucos tests ladies. Must be a huge weight lifted! :) enjoy some delicious chocolate for me as well!

Bethany sorry af got you! Hopefully the metformin is working and you will ovulate soon again! Xxx

Here is an update for me:

Sorry I've been MIA. I'm so busy with work and gym during the week I don't get any free time to come on here! So can only usually update on a weekend! 

I was starting to despair this month. I've been gyming pretty much 5/6 times a week but wasn't losing any weight, and to top it all off no signs of ovulation!! Well I started orlistat on Thursday and have already made progress by losing 3.5lbs this week. I don't know whether its the orlistat or because I've started eatin a lot better or the exercise but I don't care. I'm happier again to be losing weight and have faith and happier I will be able to lose the rest of the weight before August. I also got a bit depressed as I thought I wouldn't ovulate this month. I'm on cd25 and had no signs of ovulation. However last night I had a bit of ewcm and has a lot more this morning so think I should get a positive opk today or tomorrow! Happy happy. I took soy 5-9 this cycle as I wanted a nice mature egg and I guess it took a little longer to mature, so fingers crosses my progesterone indicates I ovulate. Not sure what dpo to get progesterone checked. My lp has been 8/9 days so thinking 4dpo? 

Keep you fingers crossed ladies xxxx


----------



## mrsc81

Sorry, i dont think i specified, im measuring small :haha: - so possible baby is small, will update tomorrow after my scan, monitoring went well well yesterday she seems ok in there.


----------



## Diddums

Sorry Lou! You did. Got a little mixed up. I was on the exercise bike and cross trainer at the gym when I wrote that lol. Sorry x


----------



## mrsc81

Great news, with the weight loss and ewcm :happydance:
I think the reason i didnt last on the orlistat was because i wanted to eat fatty foods, and heard some horror stories of what happens if you do.. leaky bum :haha: 
I agree with getting tested 4/5 dpo
I think you will be pregnant soon, but can understand you thinking of other directions to take such as adoption :hugs:
Good luck this cycle, keep us posted xx


----------



## mrsc81

Diddums said:


> Sorry Lou! You did. Got a little mixed up. I was on the exercise bike and cross trainer at the gym when I wrote that lol. Sorry x

Lol go you multitasking! :haha:


----------



## bnporter81

Katya, sounds like you're doing great with the weight loss already with all of the exercising you do...and sounds like the orlistat is giving it a little jump as well. Good luck on this cycle, hon:hugs:

I have a question for those of you who were diagnosed with PCOS. I've always noticed that my AFs were kind of heavy with some clotting (sorry for TMI) and they usually lasted around 6 days total. I've been reading how PCOS can make them be longer and heavier. Has anyone else's been that way? I just wondered because I noticed with this AF that it has been totally different...and I'm hoping that's good. This is my 3rd day of bleeding and the first day was light, second was heavy and now this morning it's really light (but still heavy enough for a pad). I figured it would be really heavy since I've gone 3 months without one, but an AF like this is a pleasant surprise. I'm hoping maybe it's a good sign to have a "seemingly normal" AF instead of it being a disaster like it's been for years:dohh:I know it's not the greatest subject to be discussing, lol, but I know you all understand:haha:

Hope everyone's having a good weekend...Louise, let us know how tomorrow goes!


----------



## mrsc81

My af has always been quite light/medium, and lasts about 3/4 days in total. But then again i wasnt diagnosed with any hormonal problems due to pcos, it was diagnosed on being overweight, having cysts on my ovaries and excess hair. After i had lost weight i was told i probably more likely have pco :shrug:

Hope this means something positive for you Bethany :hugs:


----------



## Diddums

My af were always 3/4 days with the first day being light. Then one or two days heavy then last day medium/light. Followed by a couple days of spotting xx


----------



## NewMrs2011

Thanks Diddums. Yeah I'm in the UK (Scotland). I really don't think my doctor will give me anything either as her solution to any problem I have is to lose weight! Still gonna ask tho - she can only say no! I thought AF was gonna be here this weekend but my spotting didn't even last 24hrs before stopping again so god knows what that was about. I guess I'll just have to keep plodding on with the weight loss and keep my fingers crossed. I've lost 1 stone and half a pound so far but I do have a huge amount to lose so perhaps it'll just take a bit longer for me. My temps have been pretty stable for the last week so maybe somethings happening, but who knows! x


----------



## cmwilson

Hey ladies,

Sorry I haven't been on to reply but it's mine and hubby's 6 year wedding anniversary. :cloud9: We had a quiet day in and started painting the nursery. 

I can't recall how long it's been since I replied so I'm sorry if I forget someone. 

Bethany - I'm sorry AF got you but I really think the Metformin is working and your next cycle will be much shorter. I have just pco so my AFs weren't overly heavy but I think it's a good sign yours are changing. :thumbup:

Louise - I'm sorry you weren't able to get in to get a scan but I hope when you get your scan all will be well with your little one. Let us know how it goes. :hugs:

Katya - Glad to hear your weight loss is back on and that it appears O is on its way! Keep up the good work! 

NewMrs - I hope you are able to get the provera and end your horrendously long cycle!

Raven - When is your appointment? I'm thinking about you. 

Nat - You will ALWAYS belong here. You don't have to talk about TTC, I'm just entertained by your life in general! You seem to have such a full life! Mine seems so boring in comparison. :sleep: Please never feel that you don't belong here in the forum you created. We wouldn't have each other if it wasn't for you. :hugs:


----------



## bnporter81

Happy Anniversary Caroline!:wedding:


----------



## mrsc81

Happy Anniversary Caroline!

I went for my monitoring and growth scan this morning, was a bit eventful to start with as i nearly passed out due to the position i was sitting/lying in, i felt really awful and still keep feeling iffy now actually, midwife said if i hadnt sat up i would of passed out, i felt sick, was sweating, my sight went all funny and my ears went muffled. After that they got my to lay on my side.
Baby has long legs measuring 38 wks, that wont remain as im 5'5 and hubby is 5'10, very average :haha:
We saw her chest going up and down, practising her breathing :cloud9:, the reason im measuring small is because she has dropped into my pelvis, and she is weighing 6lb 4oz at the moment which makes her 50th percentile, average.
So no more monitoring or scans required.. Now we just wait for her arrival :happydance:


----------



## cmwilson

Wonderful news Louise! I've almost passed out from lying on my back. In fact it woke me up out of a dead sleep feeling just like you described. Not fun. I'm glad everything is going great and it sounds like you may have a slightly early arrival on your hands!!


----------



## mrsc81

I hope so! 38 weeks sounds good to me :haha:


----------



## foquita

mrsc81 said:


> Oh Nat! You always have a place here! We miss you when your gone :hugs:




bnporter81 said:


> Nat, I agree with Louise...I know we always miss you when you're gone! Don't ever feel like you don't belong here!:hugs:

thank you, i really appreciate it :hugs: it's not this thread in particular, it's more the whole forum in general! i want to fit in a box :brat: and have a section where i feel i can post regularly! i was just having a wobble when i posted that i think, over the last few months i have noticed that hormones make me feel a bit crazy and and i feel a bit depressed when i think i'm pre-O! 



bnporter81 said:


> Katya, sounds like you're doing great with the weight loss already with all of the exercising you do...and sounds like the orlistat is giving it a little jump as well. Good luck on this cycle, hon:hugs:
> 
> I have a question for those of you who were diagnosed with PCOS. I've always noticed that my AFs were kind of heavy with some clotting (sorry for TMI) and they usually lasted around 6 days total. I've been reading how PCOS can make them be longer and heavier. Has anyone else's been that way? I just wondered because I noticed with this AF that it has been totally different...and I'm hoping that's good. This is my 3rd day of bleeding and the first day was light, second was heavy and now this morning it's really light (but still heavy enough for a pad). I figured it would be really heavy since I've gone 3 months without one, but an AF like this is a pleasant surprise. I'm hoping maybe it's a good sign to have a "seemingly normal" AF instead of it being a disaster like it's been for years:dohh:I know it's not the greatest subject to be discussing, lol, but I know you all understand:haha:
> 
> Hope everyone's having a good weekend...Louise, let us know how tomorrow goes!

hopefully that is a good sign bethany! :thumbup: i have one day of medium/heavy (i class it as heavy because for me it is, but there aren't any clots and i don't leak or anything :)) then another day of medium, then either light or spotting. then a few days of spotting on the end, i worry about how light my AFs are :wacko: i only bleed properly for 3 days max! often only two. 



cmwilson said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Sorry I haven't been on to reply but it's mine and hubby's 6 year wedding anniversary. :cloud9: We had a quiet day in and started painting the nursery.
> 
> I can't recall how long it's been since I replied so I'm sorry if I forget someone.
> 
> Bethany - I'm sorry AF got you but I really think the Metformin is working and your next cycle will be much shorter. I have just pco so my AFs weren't overly heavy but I think it's a good sign yours are changing. :thumbup:
> 
> Louise - I'm sorry you weren't able to get in to get a scan but I hope when you get your scan all will be well with your little one. Let us know how it goes. :hugs:
> 
> Katya - Glad to hear your weight loss is back on and that it appears O is on its way! Keep up the good work!
> 
> NewMrs - I hope you are able to get the provera and end your horrendously long cycle!
> 
> Raven - When is your appointment? I'm thinking about you.
> 
> Nat - You will ALWAYS belong here. You don't have to talk about TTC, I'm just entertained by your life in general! You seem to have such a full life! Mine seems so boring in comparison. :sleep: Please never feel that you don't belong here in the forum you created. We wouldn't have each other if it wasn't for you. :hugs:

happy anniversary caroline! :hugs: i said it on facebook but i'm saying it again :dance: i really love seeing the photos of you and your hubby, i think you're the most happy looking couple i've ever seen! you look so cute together :cloud9: i can't wait to see one of you two + baby popping up on facebook in a few months time :) 

thank you :hugs: :hugs: 



mrsc81 said:


> Happy Anniversary Caroline!
> 
> I went for my monitoring and growth scan this morning, was a bit eventful to start with as i nearly passed out due to the position i was sitting/lying in, i felt really awful and still keep feeling iffy now actually, midwife said if i hadnt sat up i would of passed out, i felt sick, was sweating, my sight went all funny and my ears went muffled. After that they got my to lay on my side.
> Baby has long legs measuring 38 wks, that wont remain as im 5'5 and hubby is 5'10, very average :haha:
> We saw her chest going up and down, practising her breathing :cloud9:, the reason im measuring small is because she has dropped into my pelvis, and she is weighing 6lb 4oz at the moment which makes her 50th percentile, average.
> So no more monitoring or scans required.. Now we just wait for her arrival :happydance:

excellent news that she's measuring ok! :) you never know, maybe she will have supermodel legs despite neither you or hubby being tall! :)


----------



## foquita

i wish i could be arsed temping to confirm ovulation because i'm sure that i have ovulated every cycle, i think yesterday may have been O day going by CM but i didn't do an OPK or anything :dohh:


----------



## Diddums

Yay congrats on the growth scan! Bet you must be relieved!! 

Are you still BDing around O Nat?

I've just got a positive opk so this will make 4 months in a row that I have ovulated/body trying to ovulate! Good news and step in the right direct. Will call my Dr once I have my first temp rise to get blood taken at 4dpo. I'm curious to know my level of progesterone. 

I haven't had too many side effect from the orlistat. I'm trying to eat low fat to minimise the side effects and so far so good :). Just cooking hubby dinner then I'm off to the gym xxx


----------



## foquita

your dedication to the gym is really admirable katya! I'm sure you will get a bfp before you adopt, especially with your DH's amazing :spermy: you're making amazing progress towards that :bfp: 

we :sex: regularly but I was down at my mum's at the weekend so we only did it on thursday and last night :dohh: so that would be O-2 and O, if I'm right about ovulating yesterday! :) but that could be a good thing with low sperm count, you never know :winkwink:


----------



## Rachel789

Nat- I totally agree with the others we always love having you here and miss you when your gone! I love hearing how you are doing whether it is ttc related or anything else :) that's great that you have been o'ing without the femera! Maybe it got you back on track :thumbup:

Louise- that's great news that your baby is measuring just right, she will be here in no time! :happydance:

Katya- congrats on the addtional weight loss! I know you will make it to your goal before you next appt with all of your hard work and dedication :)

Caroline-happy anniversary! :cake:

Bethany- my afs were always really light and I was told I have pco. The flow was always light and only lasted 2 days.

Raven- not sure when your appt is but I wish you the best of luck and hope everything turns out well!

Newmrs- I hope af shows for you naturally but if not i hope you can convince your dr to give you provera :thumbup:

Dh and I spent the weekend away at the beach for his bday, we had a nice time relaxing but the weather was crappy :growlmad: we have been married over 3 years but tomorrow is our 10 year anniversary from when we started dating, I can't believe it's been that long already!


----------



## Rachel789

Nat you bd timing sounds really good, you are def in with a chance!


----------



## Diddums

Exciting Nat :) we will be in the tww together, well 8 day wait for me lol


----------



## foquita

Rachel789 said:


> Nat- I totally agree with the others we always love having you here and miss you when your gone! I love hearing how you are doing whether it is ttc related or anything else :) that's great that you have been o'ing without the femera! Maybe it got you back on track :thumbup:
> 
> Louise- that's great news that your baby is measuring just right, she will be here in no time! :happydance:
> 
> Katya- congrats on the addtional weight loss! I know you will make it to your goal before you next appt with all of your hard work and dedication :)
> 
> Caroline-happy anniversary! :cake:
> 
> Bethany- my afs were always really light and I was told I have pco. The flow was always light and only lasted 2 days.
> 
> Raven- not sure when your appt is but I wish you the best of luck and hope everything turns out well!
> 
> Newmrs- I hope af shows for you naturally but if not i hope you can convince your dr to give you provera :thumbup:
> 
> Dh and I spent the weekend away at the beach for his bday, we had a nice time relaxing but the weather was crappy :growlmad: we have been married over 3 years but tomorrow is our 10 year anniversary from when we started dating, I can't believe it's been that long already!

thank you rachel :hugs: :hugs: 

i was thinking maybe that's what happened, but also i've lost about 14lbs since last year so maybe that's why? or a combination of the two! :D either way, i'm not complaining :winkwink: maybe i'm wrong but i never had EWCM on my anovulatory cycles, and now i have two days of EWCM and get AF 10-13 days later, i also sometimes get cramping too and i get grumpy in the 2WW and KNOW that i am in the 2WW :haha: 

happy 10 year anniversary :cloud9: 



Rachel789 said:


> Nat you bd timing sounds really good, you are def in with a chance!

i hope so! :D 



Diddums said:


> Exciting Nat :) we will be in the tww together, well 8 day wait for me lol

2WW buddies! :happydance: so are you going to get your progesterone tested at 4DPO? :)


----------



## foquita

p.s. rachel, it is really reassuring that you had 2 day AFs too! makes me less worried about it! :)


----------



## NewMrs2011

Good luck this cycle Diddums and foquita :hugs:

Glad to hear your appointment went well yesterday mrsc. You must be getting so excited to meet your wee girl now!

Happy Anniversary for yesterday Caroline! 

Really disappointed today, only lost 1/2lb again this week despite putting in 110% and doing more exercise. At least it's a loss but expected more. Also my temps have been pretty steady this last week, is that a good sign?


----------



## Diddums

A loss is a loss NewMrs and its going in the right direction! My temps always stabilise for the few days preceding O so could be a good sign. Fingers crossed!

Happy Anniversary for yesterday Caroline xx


----------



## Rachel789

Newmrs-I agree with Katya you lost weight, that's a step in the right direction. Keep up the hard work, it will be worth it!

Nat- when you were on femara and getting monitored did they ever tell you how thick your lining was? When I was on clomid and had the scans my lining was always really thin. The cycle I got my bfp I had a scan the day after I o'ed and my lining was 11 mm which was by far the thickest I had. That cycle I drank two cups of red raspberry leaf tea and ate Brazil nuts every day until o day. Not sure if it helped but it cant hurt!


----------



## bnporter81

Congrats Nat and Katya on your TWW:happydance:It would be so great if you both got your BFP this cycle and then you could be bump buddies together!:cloud9:Sending you both lots of sticky :dust::dust:

NewMrs, I think it's probably a good thing to be having stable temps. I think that stable temps=more stable hormones, maybe?:shrug:Good luck, hon:thumbup:

Louise, it's good news that your little one is doing well and you don't have to have any more scans to monitor her growth:thumbup:Now you just get to sit back and wait for her arrival:cloud9:

Everyone in their last trimester must be so excited! I can't wait to hear all of the good news and see all of the pics in the upcoming weeks...won't be long!


----------



## NewMrs2011

Just took an OPK...not even a hint of a line, very unusual for me as I always get a second line. Something's definitely going on down there, whether it's bad or good I don't know, but it's just nice to see a change with something!


----------



## mrsc81

Good luck newmrs, hopefully something is happening :thumbup:


----------



## Diddums

Good luck NewMrs. Hope this means your body is resetting itself :)


----------



## foquita

thanks bethany :hugs: 

good luck newmrs, fingers crossed it means something good! 

rachel, on my first cycle my lining was only 5.8mm on CD12 (if I remember correctly) so on the second cycle I drank two cups of raspberry leaf tea a day and it was 7.8mm on CD12! :happydance: the third cycle I drank two cups of raspberry leaf tea a day and took baby aspirin (thanks to bex :hugs:) through the TWW. I think I have genuinely tried everything :haha:


----------



## Rachel789

7.8 mm on cd 12 is great! It continues to thicken about 1 mm a day until o so it sounds like the tea really helped, I think that is what helped me too :thumbup:


----------



## foquita

I think it was you who gave me the idea :) and I really believe that it was the RLT that thickened my lining! :D 

still didn't get me a bfp though unfortunately! :sad1:


----------



## Diddums

Hmm might try the raspberry leaf tea. How much do I drink and when in my cycle. Before O? Do Tesco sell it? Xxx


----------



## foquita

I drank two cups a day up until O :) I'm not sure if you get it in tesco but you do get it in holland and barrett. one tip of advice I would give you, buy the brand clipper because it's really lovely tasting! :) I got a white box from H&B, not sure what the brand is called, and it didn't taste as nice :( it was really weak tasting. the clipper stuff is amazing and is well worth the extra money :D 

it can cause uterine contractions apparently which is why it's not advised during the 2WW or before 36 weeks pregnant :)


----------



## foquita

my lining was about the same both cycles that I drank the tea, a 2mm improvement on the cycle without the tea :) 

it was actually more than 2mm because my lining was 5.8mm for trigger at CD13 and the following month it was 7.8mm at CD12 :happydance:


----------



## Rachel789

I have heard good things about drinking it late in pregnancy. I still have a lot left so I am going to ask my dr if its ok that I drink it after 36 weeks.


----------



## rmsh1

I'm starting to drink it tomorrow, right on 37 weeks :) It cant hurt


----------



## Diddums

Thanks ladies. Maybe will pick some up and try it for a couple cycles. 

Got my temp rise this morning so looks like I'm in the tww. I'm 99.9% sure I'm not pregnant, we were both so tired we didn't bd much, decided to make more of an effort next month, maybe skip the gym over O so we actually have some time together! But either way this is my fourth month ovulating. Not going to bother with a progesterone test this month but will have one next month again xxx


----------



## mrsc81

Well im hoping your wrong and you get a bfp!


----------



## Diddums

Hello ladies hope you all have a relaxing weekend!

FF gave me cross hairs and says I'm 5dpo, I'm think I'm only 2dpo. What do you ladies who chart think? Xx


----------



## Rachel789

Due to the timing of your +opk and ewcm that you may have o'ed on cd 28.


----------



## Rachel789

Wow Bex and Louise I just looked at your tickers and you both only have about 20 days to go and are both full term :shock: :happydance:


----------



## mrsc81

I know, crazy isnt it! Its gone pretty fast..
Im hoping she will come within the next 2 weeks :)


----------



## rmsh1

Hmmm Katya I think it could be CD28 too, but either way, you O'd!

Not long to go now Rachel, I want this chubby bubby to come early so am trying to get things going with the tea and different exercises. This baby is quite big enough now thanks, come on out! :haha:


----------



## Diddums

Decided to try some maca for this cycle, in the form of cereal, plenty of health benefits on general health as well as TTC. Hopefully hubby will try it as well x


----------



## rmsh1

What does it taste like Katya? Or can you not taste it?


----------



## foquita

katya, maca made me uncontrollably horny, in a good way! :rofl: let me know what you think of if :rofl: I had to stop putting the powder in our food :lol:


----------



## mrsc81

foquita said:


> katya, maca made me uncontrollably horny, in a good way! :rofl: let me know what you think of if :rofl: I had to stop putting the powder in our food :lol:

:haha:


----------



## Diddums

Haha Nat, if I were drinking any coffee my phone could now be coated in it!! I'm hoping we get that particular side effect, at the moment both is if are too tired to must up much enthusiasm during the week! Anything to give is a hand! 

I've heard the powder tastes earthy/rooty. Nat what powder did you use and what did it taste like? I've gona for the cereal option as its easy and both hubby and I can have some for breakfast. Might start off small and then increase portion. Or could bake them into the oat bars I make! 

I should get it on Monday so will be interesting to see whether I get increases energy. I like it because its supposed to even out hormones and help increase progesterone so hoping it will help :)


----------



## foquita

it really does increase your energy :lol: you'll turn into a sex beast :lol: it tastes and smells absolutely repulsive, the smell is just :sick: but if you put it in your cooking you can't taste it at all! I used to just put some in whatever dinner we were having. I got a bag of it from holland and barrett for about £7 :)


----------



## bnporter81

Katya, congrats on being in your TWW!:happydance:Hopefully you get your BFP, but if you don't, I know it's still a good feeling to O. Good luck!:dust:

Nothing new here. CD10 and so far my temps are all over the place:dohh:I'm hoping that doesn't mean bad things for this cycle.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend:flower:


----------



## cmwilson

Katya - Congrats on Oing again! That's so great that you are really making progress. You'll get your bfp in no time! :thumbup:

NewMrs - Congrats on the weight loss! Any weight loss is weight loss, 1/2 a pound or 10 pounds, it's a loss! :thumbup:

Bethany - I hope your temps even out soon, I really think the Metformin is working and you'll O sooner this cycle. :thumbup:

Raven - How did things go with your doctors appointment? I've been thinking about you. :hugs:

Nat - How are things with you? How's the new job going?

Rachel and Dee - How are things going with you ladies?

Louise and Bex - I can't believe you are full term! WOW! Where does the time go?! We're going to be seeing pictures of your little ladies before you know it! Have you decided on names yet? Decorated the nursery?

This weekend we set up the crib in the nursery. It's starting to come together! We had our 30 week appointment today and my blood pressure and everything looks good, I've gained 18 pounds so far but they told me I'm measuring 28 weeks. :nope: If I'm still 2 weeks behind at my next appointment in 2 weeks she wants to do a growth scan. I'm trying not to worry about it and my doctor told me that it could just be I make small babies but I can't help worrying about it. What could measuring small mean? My appointment 2 weeks ago she was laying transverse and I was measuring a week behind and my doc said that was probably why I was measuring a week behind but this time the doc said she has her head down. Is it possible she just recently turned and that's why I'm measuring small? She's still moving like crazy and had a nice strong heartbeat. Ugh! I wish I could just turn my brain off and quit worrying. :dohh:


----------



## Rachel789

Caroline- :hugs: I really don't know much about measuring small and I know it's hard not to worry because I worry about everything too but I am sure she is doing just fine in there! A lot of movement and a strong heartbeat are good signs :thumbup:

Also if it turns out you just make small babies, that could be a good thing when it comes to pushing her out :haha:


----------



## Diddums

Sorry Caroline, not much I can say but hope you get some answers at your next scan. I'm sure baby is fine but good to be checked out. 

Hoping to hear some birth stories soon :) 

Just getting ready to go to the gym, legs still sore from lunging yesterday though x


----------



## seabean

Caroline - :hugs: I think all the other signs are great and it sounds like measuring a few weeks behind isn't something too bad to worry about. There is always a distribution of weights, sizes, measures, etc, and not all babies are exactly the same. So long as that heart is beating and she's moving, I'm sure she'll be one healthy little girl!

Katya, I LOVE your gym dedication! I think it's totally normal to plateau with weight loss no matter how hard you work, because you're a new size now and your metabolism has slowed to match it. It sounds like with all your lunges, etc, you've probably also put on some good healthy muscle weight, which will mask the weight loss. Keep it up and congrats on O'ing again this cycle!!

Cheers to everyone nearing the end of the road! I can't wait to see baby pics :) 

I was on vacation all last week, so I have yet to catch up with the rest of the posts. I had an appt this AM and the lil guy's heartbeat was going strong. There was some mild excess fluid around one kidney on our last scan at 17wks, but apparently it's very common in boys since it takes longer to develop their "plumbing". I'm not too worried, but my husband always thinks worse-case-scenario ugh. We will re-scan in 2 months and see if it's still there or not. Most of the time it just goes away as they develop and there isn't anything they would do about it now anyway. Fingers crossed. Other than that he was perfectly healthy! :cloud9:


----------



## mrsc81

Caroline - i was measuring 4 weeks behind, at 36 weeks i was measuring 32, but after the growth scan everything showed to be fine, she is perfectly average. :flower:
Ive gained 36.5lbs now :blush:, im hoping it doesnt go above 40lbs.

We have chosen a name Lucy Rose, we havent told anyone though, will tell them when she arrives :)

Dee - Hope the excess fluid resolves itself :hugs:


----------



## cmwilson

Thanks ladies. :hugs:

Louise - I'm trying to keep your situation in mind when I think about measuring behind. I'm hoping that she just recently turned from the transverse position and that is why the uterus is measuring small and now that she is head down, things will progress normally. We'll see in two weeks, not much I can do until then. :shrug: Your name is SO cute! :cloud9: I can't wait to meet little Lucy Rose (via pictures)! :flower:

Dee - Hopefully your fluid issue was just a fluke and everything will be fine. Sounds like me and your DH are very similar in that we always think worst case scenario. Wish I could be more like you!


----------



## rmsh1

We have a list of 5 names, as my OH is adamant we cannot choose a name til we see what she looks like, he drives me mad sometimes. We dont have a nursery as we only have a one bed place, so no decorating for us 

I wouldnt worry about measuring small, they get these things so wrong all the time. Even the scans can be wrong. And one good thing is that you get to see your baby in another scan! I loved getting my extra scans, getting to see baby again before she arrives. We could see hair, and her mouth moving, and all sorts :cloud9: I am very sure you LO is just fine in there


----------



## bnporter81

Caroline, I agree with the other ladies. I wouldn't worry too much as long as she's got a good strong heartbeat and is active. It sounds like your weight is also progressing as it should so I'm sure she's doing just fine in there.:hugs:Like Rachel said, a smaller size might be handy at delivery time. My biggest baby was almost 9 lbs., lol:haha:

Yes, Raven, please tell us how your doctors appointment went:flower:

Louise, that is an adorable name...I've always liked using Rose for a middle name. I had even considered Loralei or Olivia Rose, but DH didn't care much for either one:dohh:. I told him he had most of the say in naming our boys (especially the second one)So I get to choose the next name if it's a girl:haha:

Dee, I think I read about that being something common with boys when I was pregnant before. I'm sure everything will be fine and your little man will be perfect:hugs:


----------



## Diddums

Aww Louise that's a lovely name! Do you have any backups in case she doesn't look like a Lucy?

I was absolutely exhausted last night. Went to the gym but didn't have the energy for much so took it very easy. Hopefully will be better this evening!

I've just had my first bowl of maca muesli. It's actually very nice. I can't taste the maca, although I don't know what it's supposed to taste like anyway. The muesli has oats, pumpkin and sunflower seeds, chopped dates, maca, ginger in it so very tasty with a banana and a bit of honey to sweeten. Each portion contains 2200mg of maca and the recommended dose is 1500-3000mg a day so pretty good. I'll see whether it dose anything for a month then maybe switch to normal muesli and buy maca powder, although the maca muesli is £3.30 for a 400g box so not too bad. Nat how long after you started taking it did you feel the benefits of maca? 

Xx


----------



## mrsc81

No back up name :haha:

It was either Lucy, Lilly or Chloe i didnt mind which but hubby prefered Lucy out the 3.


----------



## mrsc81

I had my midwife appointment today and my fundal height is still measuring 3 weeks behind - 34cm.
But as i know from the scan everything is fine and she is average size :thumbup:
She also asked if i had been feeling pressure and that baby's head is just in there, i should of asked what she meant :dohh: But im presuming she meant slightly engaged :shrug:


----------



## mrsc81

Just checked my notes, it says im 4/5 engaged :thumbup:


----------



## raventtc

Hey ladies :wave: i did have my appointment on friday. My doctor did refer me to someone else FS that will take our insurace and I have a appointment with them on 4/5 in the morning. She told me that my cervix looks like its closed or blocked and that my lining is thick, and it was last time too...so she sent me with paperwork for the new doctor and wants me to get a procedure done where they scrape things out and maybe they will dilate my opening..I have no idea, I have been bleeding now for a long time! and I am not a happy camper about it either. I also came down with a cold last week and its been kicking my butt, but not as bad as my new workout plan...that has me seriously gasping for air. We started the insanty training dvd's and wow wow they are killer! Sorry I don't post much it seems like when I try to the site kicks me out and i get a virus warning...from bnb?! so of course then i manually scan and sometimes if finds something and sometimes it doesn't.

good luck all you momma's to be out there!! can't believe its almost time for most of you...

we will get there too !!


----------



## mrsc81

Glad things are moving forward and the insurance issues have been resolved, keep us posted on how things are going :hugs:

I like the look of those insanity workouts.. they do look.. Insane :haha:


----------



## Rachel789

Louise- that's a beautiful name! :cloud9:

Dee- that is good you are not worrying that is the best thing to do especially since they said that is common for boys.

Raven-it's good to hear from you! I am glad you will finally be able to see a specialist. Hopefully that procedure will fix things for you!


----------



## Diddums

Raven, have you been given a reason why you're bleeding so much (sorry if it's personal or you don't want to answer)?

4/5th engaged! So exciting, hopefully wont be long!

AFM just waiting for AF to come so I can move on to another cycle. Might have a look at those insanity workouts!


----------



## mrsc81

Its strange how the say it, as 1/5 is the most engaged and 4/5 is least engaged, but either way she is engaged and hope it isnt long!


----------



## Diddums

mrsc81 said:


> Its strange how the say it, as 1/5 is the most engaged and 4/5 is least engaged, but either way she is engaged and hope it isnt long!

Haha oops! Either way, hope you don't have to wait too long to meet bubs xxx


----------



## raventtc

no reason as to the bleeding...maybe just my thick linning sheding more than usual. really who knows, i was worried that exercising would be why but my doctor said that exercising is okay and helpful during your period. I do have some small cysts and an enlarged ovary and maybe they are leaking or going away! really I don't know I am just sooo sick of seeing blood, but glad that I got an appointment so soon. usually it takes awhile but glad to get some more answers and a different prespective of things...


----------



## bnporter81

Raven, glad to see you back...I hope your next appointment will result in some answers and, hopefully, an end to your bleeding. It must be awful! Good luck, hon:hugs:

Louise, sounds like your little one will be here shortly. With my daughter I stayed 2cm dialated for 2 weeks before she was born and with my last son I was completely closed at my appointment and then 6 days later I was in labor(and gave birth within 7 hours). Babies can be so unpredictable:dohh: I hope she will be here soon for you and it will be a quick, easy delivery:thumbup:

Katya, your chart is looking good. Your cycles seem to have come a long way over the last 6 months...it's so great! :thumbup: My cycles have gone from 145 days to 109 days. I'm hoping this current cycle will at least be down in the double digits, FX. If not I think I'll go crazy, lol:wacko:


----------



## seabean

raventtc said:


> no reason as to the bleeding...maybe just my thick linning sheding more than usual. really who knows, i was worried that exercising would be why but my doctor said that exercising is okay and helpful during your period. I do have some small cysts and an enlarged ovary and maybe they are leaking or going away! really I don't know I am just sooo sick of seeing blood, but glad that I got an appointment so soon. usually it takes awhile but glad to get some more answers and a different prespective of things...

Raven, was your last cycle annovulatory? When I had my long cycle w/out ovulating, it went a while, and just I just suddenly started spotting, which turned into a heavy flow that latest for weeks until I saw a Dr - they gave me provera, which seems counter-intuitive, but the progesterone sopped the bleeding while I was taking it, then gave me a "period" again at the end, which only lasted a few days. If you don't ovulate, you're stuck in the pre-ovulation phase, building up the uterine lining by estrogen. You can keep building it until you just start bleeding b/c there is just too much and it's too thick. Anyway, not sure if this describes your or if your Dr explained it to you that way at all, but it made sense to me! :shrug:


----------



## foquita

i've been lurking a lot the past few days so not sure what i have and haven't replied to but i'll give it a go! here goes :lol: 

caroline, i hope the measuring small thing is nothing to worry about! when is your next scan? :hugs: i would worry too but only because i worry about EVERYTHING! i think we might be very similar in that respect :lol: 

dee, will you be having another scan to check on LO's kidney? fingers crossed it's nothing to worry about, if the professionals weren't worried then i am positive that everything will be fine :cloud9: 

raven, glad you had your appointment and have another one booked. how odd that you're still bleeding :( maybe you're having a good ol' clean out ready for your bfp :) 

katya, your chart is looking great! :) i really hope this is your cycle. i can't remember what you asked me about maca now, sorry :dohh: 

bethany, i've got my fingers crossed that this cycle is a short one :hugs: 

rachel, lil, louise, newmrs and bex - i hope you're all doing amazing :kiss: 

hope i haven't missed anyone out and i'm really sorry if i have :( 

AFM, i just had a natural 27 day cycle :wacko: very strange! i'm pleased about it though of course :D my cycles have shortened right up, my last three have been 31, 43 and 27 so quite irregular but all pretty short! i am extremely depressed right now, i don't know if it's just hormones or what but i am seriously :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: and want it to stop :sad1:


----------



## cmwilson

Thanks Nat. I think we are very similar in worrying about everything. It's hard not to. :nope: I am not supposed to have another scan but if I go back in 2 weeks and I'm still measuring behind then I'll get a scan. I'm hoping that she was just laying sideways for most of the two weeks and so it wasn't stretching my uterus and now that she's head down she'll start stretching it out. :shrug: I'm trying not to worry but you know how it is. I'm so sorry you are feeling down. :hugs: I'm not sure there is anything I can say to you to make you feel better other than to say that I'm here to vent to and I'm thinking about you. :hugs:

Raven - I'm glad that they were able to find you an FS covered by your insurance and I really hope they can figure out the bleeding. That must be so frustrating! Your appointment is right around the corner!

Katya - Chart is looking great! Fingers crossed. :thumbup:


----------



## Diddums

Thanks ladies

Nat I was just wondering how long it took to notice the effects of taking maca? I've only been taking it 2 days so don't expect anything yet but wondering how long it too for you. Also I might buy the powder next time if I notice any good effect. Can you taste it in cooking?


----------



## seabean

Natalie :hugs: you have a lot of positives in your life right now, and a 27d cycle is great! Cheer up soon, and like Caroline said, we're always here for venting! 

I will get a re-scan at 28 weeks to look at the kidneys. It was borderline and apparently it's common, so I'm not too worried, but it will be nice to get another peek at the little guy!


----------



## seabean

Katya - your temps are looking great! AF usually comes about now for you right?! When are you testing?!


----------



## Diddums

Dee usually my temp would have started dropping today and I would start spotting. No spotting so far and temp was good this morning. I had a really vivid dream that I poas and it was positive so silly me decided to test this morning at 8dpo. Stark white of course. Might test tomorrow am if temp still up and no spotting this afternoon or I might wait until Saturday morning if no spotting and temp still up which will make me 10dpo.


----------



## raventtc

I wouldn't worry yourself too much, i know when my niece was born she was tiny and she was full term..she was just the size of a premie. Acually all my nieces are tiny..lol, but keeping you in my thoughts/prayers.

Yes I am glad that I got an appointment so soon, and supper glad to have the paperwork from the other doctor so things can get rolling right away. She stated I need to get a D&C so I hope they see what she see's and we get this thing sorted out. Last night it seemed as though my bleeding was finally slowing down...its now gone but it was soooo much lighter than it has been. And yes Dee I understand what you were telling me, I think that was most likely happening. Its funny cause last year when I got my ultra sound done it was after a strange cycle and I heard some of the same things....so really think that is what may have happened.

Thanks for the support ladies :hugs:


----------



## mrsc81

Katya my line was really faint at what i thought was 11/12dpo, so dont give up hope! :hugs:


----------



## Diddums

Thanks Lou :) I'm feeling ok about it. I think I've come to terms with the fact I probably won't get a bfp on my own which helps me relax and not stress during the tww. Then if I'm late or temps still up ill test and it can be a nice surprise to get a bfp rather than testing and feeling crushed its bfn. If that makes any sense?


----------



## bnporter81

Nat, I'm sorry to hear that you've been feeling so down. Lots of big :hugs: to you and I hope you feel better soon. Like the others have said, just remember we're here if you need us!:kiss:

Katya, I think your chart is looking great. :thumbup: I understand about not wanting to get your hopes up or stress during the TWW, so I'll get my hopes up for you:winkwink:


----------



## Rachel789

Nat- :hugs: sorry you are feeling down :( just try to focus on the positives in your life, we are all here for you!

Katya- I agree with everyone else your chart looks great! :)


----------



## Rachel789

Wow dee I can't believe you are 20 weeks already! It feels like just a few weeks ago you got your bfp, crazy how time flies!


----------



## bnporter81

Hi everyone:flower:

Just sharing my latest OPKs...they're definitely getting darker and I hope it means I will O. sometime soon and they won't just do a light/dark, back and forth deal again:dohh:

The top one is from Tuesday, next one Wednesday and then the bottom one about 10 minutes ago.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0034[1].jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mrsc81

Looking good :thumbup:


----------



## seabean

Bethany, that definitely looks like a good pre-O pattern! :)


----------



## seabean

Rachel789 said:


> Wow dee I can't believe you are 20 weeks already! It feels like just a few weeks ago you got your bfp, crazy how time flies!

Tell me about it! :haha: Half way already! I just bought some maternity pants from old navy...time to embrace the elastic!


----------



## Diddums

Aww exciting Dee! Can't remember whether you said but are you finding out team pink or blue?

Beth that looks promising! My temps always seem to stabilise in the few days before ovulation. Are you going to do opk a few times a day? My lh surge is very short so I would miss it if I didn't test a few times a day xxx


----------



## Diddums

Gah! I decided to test this morning as my temp was still up and wish I hadn't!

I have never had a hint of a line on a test. No evap no nothing! Not even squinting or magnifying the photo lol. But today I thought I saw a hint of a line within the time frame but dismissed it and had a shower. Went to look at the test again and swear I saw a very very very pale second line. I've taken a picture to show you ladies. Of course I'll test again tomorrow am but I don't want to get my hopes up and it be a nasty evap. I guess just see whether I spot or whether temp still to tomorrow. 

What do you ladies think. The top is the normal one and the bottom is the inverted one. Do you think evap or very very very pale second line?

https://www.dropbox.com/s/tjvm4sxsj69586t/Photo 08-03-2013 06 25 14.png
https://www.dropbox.com/s/720ambffrwgf6gl/Photo 08-03-2013 06 53 38.jpg

Just my luck that after 1 yr 4 months I get my first evap. Which is why I wished I hadn't tested. The photo was taken 20m after test was taken, so 10m outside the max reading window although I thought I saw something within the time frame. 

Am I seeing things? I have a terrible feeling its all going to come down around me and I will be crushed :( sorry for the doom and gloom. My mind keeps flitting from happy and excitement to nervous negative thoughts. Thank god I'm busy at work today so I won't have time to think much xxxxx


----------



## rmsh1

Oh Katya I think I can see something but it is just too hard to tell properly right now. I really hope this is it, but might take a day or two more to really tell :hugs:


----------



## Diddums

Thanks Bex that's what I think. Now that the strip has bride for a couple hours the line is more visible. But could be an evap I guess xx


----------



## mrsc81

I did the exact same thing when i took a test just before my cousins wedding, i did it, carried on getting ready, had no idea how long id left it there, thought i saw something but just dismissed it.
I dont rate those cheap hpt, even the following day i was unsure so had to do a frer and a clearblue.
I know its easier said than done but try not to think its a positive so your not setting yourself up to get hurt.. 
I really didnt think mine was, i didnt even tell hubby i had done one, just went to the wedding and got drunk :dohh:


----------



## Diddums

Was that the cycle you got your bfp Lou? 

Yeh I'm convincing myself it was an evap and really wish I hadn't tested. Kicking myself now lol. I'm not sure whether I will test tomorrow or wait until Sunday!


----------



## mrsc81

Yeah it was, i wouldnt take those cheap hpt as a positive unless its really obvious, if you suspect it is do a frer or clearblue.


----------



## Diddums

Thanks. I have a super drug brand test at home which I might take either tomorrow or Sunday. Although I will probably do an ic tomorrow morning and see what it looks like

Are clear blue a blue dye test? I guess so by the name lol? 
Might have to buy a frer but worried of wasting money lol xx


----------



## mrsc81

I used the clearblue digital, no guess work then..
But yeah use the IC until you think theres a line


----------



## seabean

I definitely don't want to get your hopes up, because I've gotten excited and disappointed before, and it sucks. The line could be evap, although it seems there is a tint of pink to it. Hard to tell. Retest in the AM! The best sign at this point is whether your spotting/AF stays away. I'm totally rooting for you!!


----------



## mrsc81

Which colour do you ladies think is better?? :flower:
I know its trivial but im a bit anal like that :haha:
Im swaying towards the green but the 2 people ive asked have said red :dohh:

https://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh163/klassykitty81/chicco-polly-swing-up-red_zpsacd3295b.jpg


https://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh163/klassykitty81/chicco-polly-swing-lime-colour-23116-19419_zoom_zps6d24656b.jpg


----------



## seabean

Diddums said:


> Aww exciting Dee! Can't remember whether you said but are you finding out team pink or blue?
> 
> Beth that looks promising! My temps always seem to stabilise in the few days before ovulation. Are you going to do opk a few times a day? My lh surge is very short so I would miss it if I didn't test a few times a day xxx

We broke the pink trend are team blue :)


----------



## Diddums

Lou I love the design and the red one is my favourite :) if you're swaying towards green get green. Are you colour matching with other baby items? 

The last cycles I ovulated on I alway started spotting by mid afternoon 9dpo. If spotting stays away today I will test tomorrow as long as temp is up. The only problem I have now is staying asleep lol. My subconscious knows I need to test at 6am and I start waking up at like 3/4am! Annoying lol. Think I will chill tonight. I was all set to have a large glass of baileys or disaronno but now think I will hold off for another couple days until I know either way xxx


----------



## Diddums

That's right Dee now I remember lol xxx


----------



## mrsc81

Everything else ive got is pink :haha:
But they are the only 2 colour options, ive got a green m&p's highchair which was in the sale, it says you can use it in the garden, which appeals to me with 3 dogs, the toy thing is supposedly a sun canopy :thumbup:


----------



## mrsc81

Got my fingers crossed for you katya! x


----------



## seabean

I like the green :)


----------



## bnporter81

Louise, I love both of them, but I think I like the green a little better...I guess because it looks more spring-like and cheerful, lol. :thumbup: 

Katya, it's possible your test could go either way I guess. But to me it does look like it might be the start of a BFP! I hope and pray it is for you, hon:hugs:I'll definitely be popping in often for updates:dust::af:
To answer your question, my surge actually seems to be quite long...usually lasting about 2 days, but since I've seen that they are getting darker yesterday, I probably will start testing a couple of times a day, just to make sure I catch it early on:thumbup:


----------



## mrsc81

seabean said:


> I like the green :)

Lol your the first person to say that!


----------



## Rachel789

Bethany- the opks look like they are on their way to + I really hope you see a positive in the next couple days!!

Louise- I like them both to be honest, I am a little partial to the color green. I say get what you want don't worry about anyone else :)

Katya- I can see a very faint pink line. I agree with everyone else that you should try not to get your hopes up just yet although I know that is virtually impossible :) I am really excited for you though and CAN'T wait for an update tomorrow!


----------



## Diddums

Ladies shoot me now. I have no idea what possessed me to test again using a boots own brand test. I swear I can see a line within the 10min reading line! 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/kulp3pb9dx3gfxs/Photo 08-03-2013 17 49 46.jpg


----------



## cmwilson

Katya I see a line! :happydance: I'll keep my fingers crossed for you for tomorrow's FMU test!


----------



## Diddums

Thanks. I'm currently so nervous but excited!!


----------



## cmwilson

I can imagine! I'd be excited too! I'm not trying to get your hopes up though cause I know it hurts even more when your hopes are high but I think either way you're going to have your hopes up. I'll be thinking positive thoughts and stalking! I assume you haven't had any spotting today? What time is it where you are?


----------



## Diddums

Nope no spotting so far and it's 7pm. All my records say that I would have started spotting by today at the latest so fingers crossed!


----------



## Diddums

Also been having little pinching sensations to the right of my belly button? Who know???


----------



## mrsc81

Im sure i see something too! Well i hope so!
Cant wait for you to test again :happydance:


----------



## cmwilson

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mrsc81

Get yourself a clearblue digi tomoz to use on sunday with fmu, try an IC again tomoz with fmu :happydance:


----------



## seabean

can't wait for tomorrow's update! :af::af::af::yipee:


----------



## bnporter81

So exciting!! I can't wait to see your next test!:happydance::happydance: I'm so hopeful for you that this will be it:cloud9:


----------



## MommyDream

I'm a terrible yelping vaginas club member as I rarely post these days (ok, these months :haha:) - but I've been silently stalking!

Kayta, I really hope this is it for you! Good luck!! :)


----------



## Diddums

Thanks ladies. So very excited and very nervous now! Hope temp is still up tomorrow. I went to Tesco and bought some first response tests for tomorrow morning. Then I ordered two clearblue digital from amazon which will arrive tomorrow and I can use on Sunday should tomorrow's be positive. All new to me but exciting. 

Hubby is wary as he doesn't want me to get my hopes up and then be crushed, which is fair enough, but now I'm quietly excited and will be crushed no matter how excited I get!


----------



## Diddums

Still no spotting and cervix very high and soft and closed!! Hope this is it. Can't wait to test tomorrow morning. Will let you lovelies know xxx


----------



## rmsh1

Ohhh I can see something on that test! Hope this is it Katya, and I think it is time to keep away from your cervix now! :haha:


----------



## Diddums

Yes sir! Hehe yes I agree. Not going near my cervix for the forseable future!!!


----------



## Rachel789

I see a line too!! :happydance: can't wait to see tomorrows test!


----------



## bnporter81

This is so exciting! I usually sleep in a little bit on Saturday mornings but I can't wait to wake up and get on BNB:haha:


----------



## Diddums

Argh! Woke up at 4.30am and couldn't get back to sleep. Managed to hold off on testing for 15min lol. 

Took three tests. A first response, ic and boots own. I think I see pale lines on the ic and the boots tests. I nervously waited the three minutes then read the first response! I see a line. I see a line I don't even have to squint. And it was read at 3min within the 10m window they give! What do you ladies think. Can you see a line?

https://www.dropbox.com/s/anibqr7szbrbzaq/Photo 09-03-2013 05 02 43.jpg


https://www.dropbox.com/s/uwu0vp4o7ichs7b/Photo 09-03-2013 05 10 52.jpg

The image quality isn't great as it was taken on my phone xxx


----------



## Diddums

Think I will retest tomorrow morning using a first response as af due tomorrow. Hopefully line will be a little darker. And then use the digital on Monday morning. I think if its positive Monday as well I will need to tell the guys at work. I work with nasty chemicals so will need to stay away from those :)


----------



## rmsh1

Oh yes, I see a line!!!


----------



## rmsh1

All that hard work you put in, losing weight to ovulate, and it has paid off! There really is not doubt that is a line :happydance:


----------



## Diddums

Yay could this be the elusive :bfp: I was after!!! I'm so chuffed. Hubby is fast asleep and I don't wanna wake him so will have to wait until 7.30 to show him!!


----------



## Diddums

Lou how dark was your second line the first time you saw it?


----------



## Diddums

Slightly zoomed in image, again quality not great!

https://www.dropbox.com/s/q36c6fhhqk5ud3j/Photo 09-03-2013 05 40 56.png


----------



## cmwilson

Eeee! I definitely see a line! I would say you got your BFP! Keep in mind you are only 10 dpo so the line wouldn't be that dark yet and will get darker! So happy for you right now!:happydance:


----------



## Diddums

Thanks Caroline. I would assume three positive different brand tests can't be wrong!!


----------



## Diddums

Hehe managed to wake hubby up. He said he sees the line!!!!!!


----------



## rmsh1

Yay, so it is not line eye!


----------



## Diddums

Ladies is it normal to feel warm. Been feeling really warm since yesterday early evening?


----------



## rmsh1

Not sure, but you will stay at your post o temp now for 9 months :) I haven't noticed feeling warmer but a lot of people do


----------



## Diddums

Fair enough. My post O temp has been elevated the last two days x


----------



## mrsc81

OMG :yipee::yipee: Im sure congratulations are in order!! Dont keep us hanging you NEED to do a digital !!!! :haha:

These were my first tests at 12dpo..


https://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh163/klassykitty81/photo.jpg


----------



## mrsc81

I think yours is darker than mine was!!


----------



## Diddums

Thanks Lou :) Gonna do a second first response tomorrow and a digital on Monday morning! Hubby says he sees the line but doesn't want to get too excited until the digital result as he's worried it's pale and false positive result!


----------



## Diddums

Your IC is darker than mine. Mine hardly have a line lol!


----------



## mrsc81

I was exactly the same! Just seeing those words makes it all real!
Thats why i did the 3 as i couldnt believe it :haha:
Im sure this is your BFP so massive congratulations :kiss:


----------



## Diddums

Can't wait to do a digital though. To see it spelt out like that! Also ringing the dr on Monday as need to discuss medication I'm on with him. 

It still doesn't seem real. We've waited 16months since coming off the pill, then being told I'm not ovulating. So it doesn't seem real! 

However, temp still up and absolutely no sign of spotting which is a first for me!


----------



## Diddums

Thanks. I'm pretty sure I'm pregnant as well! No spotting, increased bbt, nausea this morning and feeling hot. Also every test I've taken in the past has been stark white. Not even a glimpse of a line even after a day left out (that's how desperate I was lol) whereas the first response had a line within the 3min window!


----------



## mrsc81

:bfp: :yipee: :yipee: So bloomin exciting! :happydance:

Dont be surprised if you start getting some cramping, i really felt like i was coming on my period and had some spotting.

Cant wait to see the digital!


----------



## Diddums

Thanks!!

I assume I can carry on as normal at the gym? Currently going 5 times a well xx


----------



## mrsc81

Yes you can, just dont overdo it, just see how you go, if you ever get any pains, spotting or feel too sick/exhausted etc, you might want to reconsider and just go for walks, luckily the weather will be getting warmer, i was going for lots of walks in the beginning but havent done much over winter.

I didnt bother going for several reasons.. 
- I hadnt had a break in the 21mths i had been going, not even one week off 
- Wanted to save the £54 a month
- Had to walk to the gym before doing my work out which i did come snow, rain or shine


----------



## Diddums

Fair enough Lou :) I'm on a one month rolling contract so will see how it goes. I can always suspend membership if I get too tired and then reactivate when I feel better x


----------



## bnporter81

YAY!!!! Definitely a line!! Sooo happy for you, Katya! You might just be feeling warmer because of an increase in blood flow or your progesterone levels staying higher...all normal. Congrats and big hugs!


----------



## seabean

Those are lines!!! I'm so excited for you Katya!! You and your hubby must be so excited :) I will pray this sticks for you guys!!


----------



## Diddums

Thanks ladies. Everyone think sticky thoughts for me :) xxx


----------



## bnporter81

SUPER sticky thoughts [-o&lt;:dust:


----------



## cmwilson

Sticky vibes coming your way! :happydance:


----------



## Diddums

Thanks ladies :)

Do you reckon the digital will be positive tomorrow? Might see how dark the first response one is, then take the digital. 

Hmm had a couple mouthfuls of caf free coke which caused nausea and gagging. Luckily stomach was empty. No more coke for a while!


----------



## cmwilson

I'm not sure about the digital as I didn't take mine until 15 dpo but Louise's said positive at 12 dpo. :shrug: What does the box say? I think you have a good plan to see how dark the FRER is first then go from there. :thumbup:


----------



## Diddums

The box say most reliable from date of missed period, which for me is today! And it also says can be taken up to 3 days before missed period xx


----------



## mrsc81

Do it :)


----------



## Rachel789

Yay Katya!! Congrats, I'm so happy for you! :happydance:


----------



## MommyDream

Congratulations Kayta!!!


----------



## NewMrs2011

congrats on your bfp xx


----------



## Diddums

Morning ladies. Took another couple tests this morning which were positive again :) One question though, how long until they start getting darker? I know I'm only 11dpo, and will probably wait a couple days before testing again lol! Hopefully then then it will be darker :)

Oh and I took a digital, just couldn't resist and the test just jumped out of the pack and into the wee lol! 



Link to image if the above doesn't work xx

https://www.dropbox.com/s/9sk0x3ocsg6vyin/Photo 10-03-2013 06 03 23.jpg


----------



## rmsh1

Woop! No denying it now, the digi is not wrong! Congrats Katya, your hard work has paid off :)


----------



## Diddums

Thanks Bex! I was so nervous when the working icon showed up the test. I was preparing myself for a massive let down but then the words pregnant showed! 

Hubby is excited but very worried, and doesn't want to get too excited in case anything goes wrong. We had a little chat last night and he said its because we spent so long convincing ourselves it was never going to happen (bloods tests said I wasn't ovulating) that now I am pregnant he can't believe it. Hopefully once he sees the digital he will relax a little!

Eeee so excited though. When did you ladies tell parents?


----------



## NewMrs2011

Aww it must be amazing to see it spelt out like that! How lovely that it's Mothers Day too. Congrats again x


----------



## Diddums

Thanks NewMrs. How are you doing? Xx


----------



## NewMrs2011

I'm ok thanks. Still no change but managed to lose 1st 8lb so far. Seeing my doc tomorrow but that'll prob be a waste of time!


----------



## Diddums

Wow well done NewMrs! Hopefully you will notice a difference soon! Have you had an u/s?


----------



## NewMrs2011

Not since 2009 when it showed up a few cysts but nothing major. When I had bloods done last year my hormone levels were all pretty similar to what they were back then so my doc said there was no point doing for another!


----------



## Diddums

So they haven't checked for womb thickening? When I had my u/a my FS said it wasn't necessary to give me provera as my womb hasn't really thickened in the 8 months without a period! I don't know whether the provera helped or not. I took it and then 2 months later had a natural period. Then had another three natural cycles where I may or may not have ovulated (I think progesterone blood test was done too early), and conceived on my fourth cycle. 

Are you taking any multivitamins? I can recommend the pregnacaere conception ones. I really think they helped regulate me alone with diet and exercise xxx


----------



## NewMrs2011

I would really like to get another scan, it's just trying to persuade my doctor. I might try laying it on thick tomorrow and see if she's willing to do any further tests but I'm sure she'll just say they can't do anything until I lose weight. 

I actually started on a prenatal vitamin yesterday! I'm no good with swallowing pills so I ordered gummy ones from America and they're actually quite tasty! I really hope something changes soon cos its driving me mad!


----------



## Diddums

I know exactly how you feel! From February to October last year I didn't have a natural period! It was beyond frustrating! What annoys me most is Drs saying you can't conceive just because you're overweight. I know loads if people who are overweight and conceived no problem!


----------



## mrsc81

Pregnant on the digi :yipee::yipee:
Im so, so happy for you! :hugs:

If you go to the first page of my journal you will see my test progression :)

I told my parents the day after i found out and we told MIL after i had a private fetal reassurance scan at 7wks, i was driving myself nuts thinking something was going to go wrong, the scan really helped... for about a week :haha:
Then i had my doppler from 8+6 and was able to listen to heartbeat.

Maybe this is the first cycle you have ovulated :shrug: I really dont think i was ovulating every cycle either, just so happens the one my progesterone was tested was when i got my bfp! (8th cycle)


We were due a bfp in here :)


----------



## mrsc81

Great weightloss Newmrs :happydance:

Hope you can get your gp to help you :hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

Congrats on the weight loss Newmrs! :)

Yay for + on the digi! :yipee:


----------



## mrsc81

What was hubby's reaction to the digital Katya??


----------



## Diddums

He's finally come round. He's a little anxious but we are both so happy. He said it eas really nice seeing the Pregnant spelt out. His eye sigjt isnt great so while he could see the teo lines they werent focused for him. 

We've nicknamed our poppy seed. We've decided on Gerbera. Bit odd but it's my favourite flower and gerberas flower in November  

I think I'm going to have an early pregnancy scan at 7/8 weeks as We fly to Dubai end of April for a long weekend and want to know Gerbera is ok :) Ladies who had private early scans , where did you get them done and how much? If you don't mind me asking xxx


----------



## mrsc81

Mine was about 15 miles from where i live, it was at a pregnancy centre, there not a chain and cost £50.


----------



## cmwilson

Hooray! It's official! Congratulations Katya! You must be so proud of all your hard work! It paid off! As far as the parents, we told my parents, my sister, my in laws and my sister in law right away about the BFP because they knew we were seeing an FS but even if we hadn't been seeing an FS I would have told them right away cause I can't keep a secret. :haha: As far as being nervous and worrying I wish I could say that goes away but for me it hasn't, it's just a part of impending parenthood and parenthood in general. :hugs:

NewMrs - Congrats on the 8 pounds! That's great! I really hope you can convince the doctor to help you. :hugs: Good Luck tomorrow!


----------



## bnporter81

Congrats on the positive digi, Katya! I know you're so happy and excited!:happydance::cloud9: H&H 9 months with your sticky little bean:flower:


----------



## Diddums

Thanks Lou and Caroline!! So excited :)

What did you ladies ask your drs at the first appointment you went to? I'm hoping to go see mine tomorrow. Do they do a pregnancy test or bloods? Xx


----------



## mrsc81

Weirdly they dont do anything! if you say youve had a positive test, they just go on that :shrug:
You will get booked in for a midwife appointment who will take your first lot of bloods and arrange your first scan :thumbup:
I think you will be consultant led like me, so you might get to see the midwife earlier than most so they can book you in with the consultant, i had midwife at 6+4 i think it was.


----------



## rmsh1

Congrats on the weight loss NewMrs, it worked for Katya, so I am sure it is not far off for you too :hugs:

Katya, I had sneaky early scan somewhere around 6 weeks purely as I was booked in for one to check my ovaries etc, I just happened to be pregnant at the time. We told my mum around 9 weeks I think, I couldn't keep it from her any longer, but we did not tell MIL til after the 12 week scan, we were too nervous. 

Doctors dont do anything in the uk! They just take your word for it, and refer you to a midwife :)


----------



## Diddums

Lol fair enough so won't expect much!

Nausea been a bit iffy today! Past two mornings at 6.30 I've had to rush to the loo to gag. My stomach was empty so luckily didn't throw anything up. Also felt iffy and bloated all day and I have a runny belly and tender nipples (sorry tmi I'm sure lol)! Not loving the symptom but weirdly happy I have them lol. Think I might start a journal just so I can keep track of symptoms and day to day things I can't discuss with friends for now. 

So nervous about telling work friends tomorrow. And my two bosses. Told one friend this afternoon and she knew I was ttc and the problems I was having. She was so thrilled. And the nice thing is that I'm about 4 months behind a really good friend of mine so can't wait to tell her after the 12 week scan. 

We're planning on moving house in September so will probably hold off buying the big items of furniture and buggy until we've moved. Little Gerbera due mid November!! :happydance:


----------



## NewMrs2011

Back from my drs appointment, the fertility clinic won't even accept a referral for me because of my weight so I've just got to 'be patient' and 'give it time'!


----------



## Diddums

Wow that's harsh!! I was able to be referred at least. Are you just going to carry on losing weight or try to go private? Hugs xxxx


----------



## mrsc81

Thats unfair! They could at least get the ball rolling so you could find out your options..


----------



## seabean

NewMrs2011 said:


> Back from my drs appointment, the fertility clinic won't even accept a referral for me because of my weight so I've just got to 'be patient' and 'give it time'!

That doesn't seem right at all! Hopefully you can keep up the recent WL and prove them all wrong :hugs:

Katya - My Dr (and many in my area in the US) don't really see you until about 7-8 weeks. That would be great to get in early, but I am guessing all they can really do is confirm that you are pregnant at this point. If you're high risk they might do more like check progesterone or other hormones. But it could be totally different in you area. That sucks you are having nausea already, but like you said, it is reassuring the beginning! (You will change your mind later :haha:). But with long cycles and low progesterone in the past, maybe your body just isn't used to these hormones much. I hope you feel better!


----------



## NewMrs2011

I'm just going to carry on losing weight at the moment. To be fair she was impressed with my weight loss, and I guess it's not her fault really, but I was really taken aback by the bluntness of what she said. I've nobody to blame but myself really :(


----------



## NewMrs2011

I would love nothing more than that Seabean!


----------



## seabean

NewMrs2011 said:


> I would love nothing more than that Seabean!

You can do it!!! :hugs:


----------



## foquita

congratulations katya :hugs: xxxx


----------



## bnporter81

NewMrs, I'm so sorry to hear that your appointment didn't go well:hugs:I think that was really out of line what they said, but you should be so proud of yourself for the weight that you've lost. It's not an easy accomplishment! Keep up the good work and I hope everything gets straightened for you. I know it must be so frustrating :hugs:

I'm getting frustrated myself. I was supposed to have my doctor's appointment this afternoon. They called and said that they don't know when she will be back and they are "hoping" to have someone else in the office sometime next week and to check back then:dohh:So all I could do was ask them to at least renew my prescription for metformin and just keep waiting:coffee:I was going to try to ask her about my higher bbt temps this cycle while I was there. They seem a good bit higher than they've been this last year. I'm not sure why that is and it worries me a little. I'm hoping my hormones aren't screwing up even more:dohh:I've been having watery/ewcm the last few days and OPKs that are almost positive, but no true positive yet. I'm getting so worried and sad that this will be another long cycle again:cry:


----------



## Diddums

Hubby is really starting to relax. Keeps asking me how our little Gerbera is doing today :)

Bethany so you feel like O is coming? How dark is the opk? This cycle my opk never looked truly positive like it did in other cycles https://www.dropbox.com/s/4t6rg026il8stij/Photo 25-02-2013 18 57 32.jpg so I thought it would ovulate. Then my temperate didn't increase for another few days and thought I'd run out of luck! Was preparing myself for another long cycle! Then I had 100% convinces myself I was out by 3dpo. When I didn't start spotting at 8dpo I got a bit suspicious!

Will my pregnancy be dated from LMP of 31 Jan or date of ovulation 27 Feb? I guess at 14dpo (wed) I will be 4weeks based on ovulation or 6 weeks based on LMP. Do you know how they will work it out? Xxx


----------



## seabean

Diddums said:


> Hubby is really starting to relax. Keeps asking me how our little Gerbera is doing today :)
> 
> Bethany so you feel like O is coming? How dark is the opk? This cycle my opk never looked truly positive like it did in other cycles https://www.dropbox.com/s/4t6rg026il8stij/Photo 25-02-2013 18 57 32.jpg so I thought it would ovulate. Then my temperate didn't increase for another few days and thought I'd run out of luck! Was preparing myself for another long cycle! Then I had 100% convinces myself I was out by 3dpo. When I didn't start spotting at 8dpo I got a bit suspicious!
> 
> Will my pregnancy be dated from LMP of 31 Jan or date of ovulation 27 Feb? I guess at 14dpo (wed) I will be 4weeks based on ovulation or 6 weeks based on LMP. Do you know how they will work it out? Xxx

In the US they just go by LMP. Even though I told her I know that I ovulated on CD18, she just said we'll keep that in mind during ultrasounds for sizing, etc, but it didn't change my due date.


----------



## Diddums

Ok thanks. I spoke to a dr on the phone today and she asked me when my LMP was and said I'm 5.5 weeks along rather than the 4 weeks I think I am because i ovulated on cd28 xx


----------



## rmsh1

I never gave the doc my LMP, I worked out when my LMP should have been based on ovulation and gave them that, otherwise like you they would think I was two weeks further ahead than I was. 

Sorry your cycle is getting you down Bethany, but it sounds like you should be BDing just in case there is an egg about to be released, you have fertile cm to keep those :spermy: alive


----------



## mrsc81

They went off my LMP and then you get an EDD when you have your 12 week scan, going by 12 week scan i supposedly conceived on CD 15 but my fertility monitor gave me peaks on CD 19 & 20 :shrug: I did have EWCM on CD 14 :shrug:


----------



## Diddums

I guess a few days before or after doesn't really matter anyway?


----------



## rmsh1

Yeah I only went by ovulation date as my ovulation was around CD25, so it would have made their dates way off. And I was correct of course :) Temping proved when I ovulated, not LMP


----------



## bnporter81

Thanks girls, for your advice and help:flower:We BD'd last night and I'm going to try in the morning. It gets so hard sometimes with DH's work schedule:dohh:Also going to go do another OPK before bed. Guess I'll just have to wait and see:coffee:Grrr, I swear, I get so tired of the waiting game:growlmad:


----------



## mrsc81

Katya it means you will get your scan a bit earlier as they go on LMP :winkwink:


----------



## mrsc81

Bethany :hugs:


----------



## Diddums

mrsc81 said:


> Katya it means you will get your scan a bit earlier as they go on LMP :winkwink:

Fab news! I'm starting to worry about everything. I think hubby and I are going to book an early scan for 7.5 weeks to see if bubs is ok. Found a clinic which does a scan for £40 plus £3.50 for a photo xx


----------



## mrsc81

Thats a good price!
Yes you will have a scan at around 12 weeks based on LMP if you arent far enough along to do measurements etc they will have you back again a couple of weeks later :happydance:


----------



## Diddums

Ooo that is fab news! Now I'm glad that the drs think I'm two weeks ahead than I am lol!


----------



## mrsc81

:thumbup:


----------



## bnporter81

I got this OPK last night, but no digi smiley face:growlmad:I'm not sure what to think. Does it look positive? It does to me...:shrug:

Katya, I know you must be so excited to get your scan done!:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0054[1].jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Diddums

Bethany I'd say if it isn't positive it is only a smidgen away from being positive. With then ewcm you have is say that's very positive!!! Take another opk this afternoon xxx


----------



## mrsc81

Bethany - Get :sex:


----------



## MommyDream

Bethany - that looks pretty close to positive to me!

Katya - I just realized I had been thinking your name was Kayta all along. Sorry about that - that's what I get for being such a slack yelping vagina member :rofl:! I ovulated on CD 18 I think and the doctor here ended up going on that date since I had the FF chart to support it + the ultrasound showed the baby as that size. :)


----------



## Diddums

Lol Lil. I just thought you kept hitting the keyboard keys in the wrong order. Don't worry about it :) Xxx


----------



## seabean

Diddums said:


> mrsc81 said:
> 
> 
> Katya it means you will get your scan a bit earlier as they go on LMP :winkwink:
> 
> Fab news! I'm starting to worry about everything. I think hubby and I are going to book an early scan for 7.5 weeks to see if bubs is ok. Found a clinic which does a scan for £40 plus £3.50 for a photo xxClick to expand...

That sounds totally worth it to me! Are you going to go when you are 7.5 weeks based on your LMP or when you know you ovulated? If it's too early they might not see anything...that was our worry when we went for an early scan b/c I knew I was actually further behind and I didn't want to be scared if they couldn't find anything. Just keep your "real" dates in mind if the doctor thinks your weeks further along than you are. Later on though it won't matter as much, because like others have said, they usually start to go more by size than LMP.


----------



## Diddums

Yeh I know Dee. I'm thinking of going at 7.5 real weeks. So 5.5 weeks after ovulation, making me 9.5 fake weeks lol. Figured I should be able to see a heart beat and rudimentary body by then. And only a few weeks before my dating scan. I'm going to Dubai end of April so hoping to get my scan just before I go xx


----------



## seabean

bnporter81 said:


> I got this OPK last night, but no digi smiley face:growlmad:I'm not sure what to think. Does it look positive? It does to me...:shrug:
> 
> Katya, I know you must be so excited to get your scan done!:cloud9:

I think it also looks just about positive! If you don't see one darker than that, then I would definitely still say you did surge already! It's definitely much darker than the others! :happydance:


----------



## Rachel789

Looks really close if not positive, get bd'ing!!


----------



## Diddums

Ladies is it normal to have small cramps below my belly button and above my pubic line? They don't feel like af cramps and mine are all on my back. I guess it's just uterus making space but wanted reassurance xxx


----------



## mrsc81

Yes i had cramps and spotting, cramps were just like af cramps


----------



## mrsc81

You will feel all kinds of twinges going on x


----------



## Diddums

Ok thanks Lou :) I'm not spotting so I figured it was normal during early pregnancy. I am 4 weeks today :)


----------



## seabean

I had cramps too, even big AF-type cramps, but no spotting.


----------



## bnporter81

Thanks for your input everyone:flower:DH and I BD'd this morning and I guess I'll take one in a couple of hours and see how it looks:thumbup:

Katya, cramps and twinges are all normal. Just everything stretching and getting all settled in:winkwink: With my second son I even had some light spotting and I was worried because I had a miscarriage the year before. So I had an early ultrasound around 7 weeks. Everything was fine and he said it was common to have some light spotting in the first trimester. Try not to worry. But I know it's so hard not to!:hugs:


----------



## Diddums

Ladies I'm in a real pickle! This cycle I was taking progesterone cream to try to lengthen LP. Then got pregnant. The dr said it was safe to take up until 12 weeks which was fine. However, I just checked and I have about a few days worth left. Called the dr and she said she wouldn't prescribe me anything when I run out. I bought my first bottle from amazon uk but not they only ship from the USA which will take a few weeks to reach me and I can't find a reputable company which sells the right one. I was almost in tears on the phone. I know if I suddenly stop I could miscarry so I'm really stressing at the moment. The receptionist advised me to call back tomorrow to speak to a different dr. Don't know what to doing he says no as well! Do I try a walk in centre or a&e or just hope that I can source it in time or that I don't miscarry if I stop the cream!??


----------



## mrsc81

I can understand your worry :hugs: Could you not use a different one? There must be somewhere you can easily get hold of some?


----------



## bnporter81

Katya, I know it's important that you don't suddenly stop using the cream so your progesterone levels don't drop quickly. Is there any store or pharmacy where they carry it? That way you could just walk in and buy some without having to wait for amazon? That's really crappy for a doctor to say she won't prescribe you anything when they know you've been using it and a doctor should certainly know how important progesterone levels are in a pregnancy!:dohh:I hope the doctor you talk to tomorrow will be more helpful. I know it must be so stressful for you:hugs:


----------



## bnporter81

What kind were you using from amazon?


----------



## mrsc81

How about asking in boots pharmacy?
I really hope the other doctor has a different opinion, i guess there saying they wont give you any because they havent prescribed it before??


----------



## Diddums

Yeh she said they don't routinely prescribe progesterone. I could try calling my FS but she was horrible to me before about my weight. Will let you know what dr says tomorrow. I have everything crossed. 

I was using progest by emerita as its supposed to be one of the best. And I wouldn't know how the strengths of different brands would match up?


----------



## mrsc81

If the other doctor says no, i guess calling the FS may be your next step then?
Fingers crossed it wont come to that though, let us know what they say x


----------



## seabean

Could you slowly taper the amount you use so that worse case if you can't buy any, you at least don't have such a big drop? I was worried about progesterone levels in the beginning but my Dr said that sore boibs/nipples pretty much means you have enough in you. And with all your other symptoms, I wouldn't think you are not low in hormones. But that's just a guess of course. I do see why you would be worried about a drop. Tapering off would be my thought. Hopefully you can get another Rx in time! Meantime, try not to stress. :hugs:


----------



## mrsc81

Theyve got these on ebay https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Emerita-...auty_Vitamins_Supplements&hash=item1c28d93e4c

And this place seems to be in stock

https://www.vitasunn.co.uk/webdocs/Items/Details33.cfm


----------



## bnporter81

Katya, I agree that the progest is one of the best, but I think if it came down to it, using a different brand would be better than none at all:shrug:I know the Happy PMS and Happy Pregnancy brand is supposed to be good throughout pregnancy. But really anything to use until you get your regular in the mail would be good.


----------



## Diddums

I looked at the Vitasunn website but they ship from America as well and the delivery takes 2-3 weeks :( could do eBay but wouldn't want a dodgy product. I think I may have found some so will try ordering tomorrow depending on what the dr says. Hopefully I won't have to. 

Bethany will look I to those two brands thanks very much :)

On a positive note my fitness trainer at the gym was very good. We went through what exercises I can and can't do, drink lots of water. Break every 15mins, heart rate never above 135bpm, and we will tailor my plan as pregnancy progresses :)


----------



## Diddums

And my boobs have started aching round the sides and nipples when I touch them. I didn't have sore boobs until 10/11dpo and they have been getting worse so hopefully that is a good sign!


----------



## bnporter81

Yep, sore boobs are always a good sign:haha:


----------



## Diddums

I've just found the number for the early pregnancy unit in the hospital that I will be choosing to give birth in. I guess I could call them and ask for advice?


----------



## raventtc

Katya CONGRATS on your BFP!!! i am sooo happy for you, literally almost in tears, you really worked so hard on getting your cycles back!

Well i can't believe i missed all of that excitment, and as for me...spotting seems to happen when i worked out the past few days. don't know if its because i am ovulating or just because of the workout...time will tell. My appointment can't come fast enough.


----------



## mrsc81

I kept spotting on and off when i was at the gym too :shrug:


----------



## Diddums

Still waiting on a call back from the doctor. Hopefully in the next couple hours I will hear something :)

My boobs are very sore today!


----------



## Diddums

:growlmad: No phone call from dr. 

Will ring tomorrow morning and get answers!


----------



## mrsc81

Thats crap! Good luck tomorrow x


----------



## bnporter81

Sorry you didn't hear from the doctor, Katya. I hope it goes better tomorrow for you:hugs:


----------



## Diddums

Finally heard back from the dr. He's prescribed me 200mg cyclogest once a day up to 12 weeks :)


----------



## mrsc81

Thats great news ! :happydance:


----------



## Diddums

Ladies when does the poas obsession end? 

I've been poas every morning. I can't help myself. I love watching the lines appear. Used a frer this morning and had a beautiful dark test line :) think that's me done with testing until I use my last digital next weekend though!


----------



## seabean

I only had one test left the month I got my BFP. It was my one and only POAS! At that point though I was so sick of peeing on OPKs and HPTs, I was glad to be done of them!


----------



## Diddums

Hehe fair enough Dee. I never really got to poas for hpt on the previous months. I would always start spotting around 6/7dpo and therefore know af was on her way. I would sometimes test on 9dpo in case it was implantation spotting but it never was :( When I got to 9dpo and no spotting this cycle I tested and got the very very very faint second line u thought it was wrong or an evap. I've loved seeing the test line get darker. But I think now I know I'm most definitely pregnant I can stop wasting the money and start putting it towards the new house and eventually fingers crossed the baby :)


----------



## seabean

Diddums said:


> Hehe fair enough Dee. I never really got to poas for hpt on the previous months. I would always start spotting around 6/7dpo and therefore know af was on her way. I would sometimes test on 9dpo in case it was implantation spotting but it never was :( When I got to 9dpo and no spotting this cycle I tested and got the very very very faint second line u thought it was wrong or an evap. I've loved seeing the test line get darker. But I think now I know I'm most definitely pregnant I can stop wasting the money and start putting it towards the new house and eventually fingers crossed the baby :)

Yayyy! And thank goodness the Dr came through with the progesterone. What a relief :happydance:


----------



## mrsc81

I think i tested until i was 5+ weeks and got my 3+ digi :)


----------



## Diddums

Yes I'm hoping to get my 3+ digi. This weekend it will say 2-3 so I think by next weekend it will be 3+ and I will take the digi. Should be 5.5 weeks by then. Will be booking my private scan next week :)


----------



## raventtc

So I am thinking that this workout is killing my cyst or something cause yesterday i actually had a light bleed that stoped over night, I still am spotting today....but I don't want to give up on this workout....hubby and I are doing it together and I don't want to quit on him...


----------



## mrsc81

Hopefully it resolves itself :hugs:
Maybe mention it to your doctor


----------



## Rachel789

I hope the spotting stops raven! I would def mention it to your dr.

Katya- I am so glad the dr ended up giving you progesterone, what a relief! I tested for a couple days but I made myself stop because I didn't want to drive myself nuts if the line got lighter. Besides I was with a specialist and he was having me do beta blood draws every other day so that was keeping me sane.


----------



## seabean

raventtc said:


> So I am thinking that this workout is killing my cyst or something cause yesterday i actually had a light bleed that stoped over night, I still am spotting today....but I don't want to give up on this workout....hubby and I are doing it together and I don't want to quit on him...

I agree, might be worth talking to your Dr. Are you in any kind of pain or cramping from it?


----------



## cmwilson

Katya - I'm so glad you were able to get progesterone from the doc. That must be such a relief! As far as the POAS addiction I was one of worst offenders because even after the blood tests I still couldn't believe it so I was testing to the point that I actually got to the point of the "hook effect" where your HCG gets so high the tests don't pick it up anymore and they get lighter (unless you dilute your pee). Don't get to that point cause it freaked me out. I'd say do your last digital and then just try to relax and enjoy being pregnant. :cloud9:

Bethany - I see you had a temp dip and a rise, do you think you Od? I'm crossing my fingers for you. :hugs:

NewMrs - I'm sorry the doctors appointment didn't go well. :hugs: I think you're doing great with your weight loss and if it continues you won't need that doctor!

Raven - I'm sorry about the bleeding but I would definitely ask the doc about the bleeding after working out. When is your appointment?

Bex and Louise - Any signs/symptoms of labor yet? :happydance:

Rachel, Dee, Lil - How are you feeling?


----------



## mrsc81

Love the new pic caroline :)

No signs really, been having cramps on and off for 2/3 weeks, and losing some plug the past week, but ive got a feeling i might go over due :(


----------



## Rachel789

Such a cute pic Caroline!

I am feeling ok overall. Just have the expected things like my back hurting and not sleeping well. How are things with you?


----------



## bnporter81

I love the pic as well, Caroline:thumbup:Your bump is adorable!:cloud9: To answer your question, Caroline, I really have no clue:shrug:I pretty much got a positive Wondfo test the other day, but my CBE digi didn't give me a smiley face. I see what you're talking about where I had the dip and then it was high for several days afterward, but even on those days they weren't really high enough to be post-O temps, I don't think:wacko:Guess I'll just have to wait and see. My gut says that I haven't O'd yet, though. Thanks for asking:hugs:

Dee, so glad you got your prescription!:happydance:That must be a load off your shoulders!

I've been really down...my best friend of 25 years is having her baby shower in 2 weeks. It's her first baby and I should be so happy for her and I am, but it makes me feel so sad looking online at her baby registry...just seeing all of the adorable baby stuff. Then the actual shower will be even harder. Guess I just have to suck it up and put on a good front. It's just so hard.:cry:


----------



## mrsc81

:hugs: Bethany


----------



## Diddums

Aww hugs Bethany. I've had to go to three baby shower and two 1st birthdays. Of course I was happy but there was def some jealousy! I really hope you ovulate door and we can be bump buddies! Xxx

Had my first dose of cyclogest tonight. Quick question and sorry if tmi, but how far an i supposed to Push the pessary up? Don't want to hit cervix or damage anything! I'm starting to feel positive about the pregnancy and can't wait to see little Gerbera in 3.5 weeks :) 

Love the photo Caroline :) 

Raven, I agree with the others, talk to your dr about it. It could be that the workout if dislodging the blood quicker than when you go about your day to day business?


----------



## cmwilson

Bethany - :hugs: I'm sorry you are confused about your cycle, I totally understand that feeling. I know how you feel about the baby shower, while you are happy for her it reminds you of how hard it has been for you. I'll be thinking about you. :hugs:

Rachel - To answer your question, I feel pretty good overall. I am definitely finding it more difficult to move around as easily like standing up and getting out of bed. I'm having some trouble sleeping too, mostly my sides falling asleep and having to shift positions and some heartburn. Overall though things are good. :thumbup: 8 and a half more weeks!


----------



## bnporter81

Sorry, I *meant* to say "Katya, I'm glad you got your prescription":dohh:My brain is not thinking correctly here lately, lol

Thank you, ladies, for caring...right now I'm about ready to stop trying to test for ovulation and just keep temping that way I'll know if I ever do O. or not. I just get so tired of my test looking positive or almost positive. Each time I see that I have high hopes that I'll be ovulating soon. When, in reality, it's probably just my LH levels being screwy and high again:dohh:

Louise, I know how hard the last few weeks are...you are just SO ready for them to come out already! I hope it will be soon for you and you won't go over your due date. I like your new pic, BTW:hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

Louise I like your new pic!

Bethany- how long have you been on the metformin now? I think I read before I takes up to 6 months to really start working its magic for cycles. I hope you o soon! :hugs:

Caroline- it is tough to get up in general, especially getting out of bed. I kind of just roll out of bed now :haha: part of me is ready to get on with the next couple months and get her out but part of me will be really sad when pregnancy is over. I just love feeling her move in my belly dh and I can't get enough of it!


----------



## bnporter81

Thanks Rachel:hugs:I think I've been on it for about 3 months now. I just know I don't want another 100+ day cycle. And obviously it doesn't do any good for me to ask for Provera if it goes on too long because all she did was increase my Met. last time when I went over 3 months without AF. But now I'm taking 2,000mg. of it so I don't think she can increase it any more.:dohh:


----------



## Diddums

Bethany I'm pretty sure it took me about 6 months to get my cycles back when I was 15 and they disappeared for 8 months or so last time! Give it time :) hopefully you won't have as long a cycle this time xxx


----------



## Diddums

Hope you've all had a good weekend!

Bethany, any movement on ovulation?

Can't wait until my booking in appointment on Wednesday!


----------



## mrsc81

Exciting times Katya :) I remember my booking in appointment like it was a few weeks ago :haha:


----------



## Diddums

How are you doing Lou? Any signs of labour?

Just had a nosey at the hospital i will choose for my care and its amazing. It has the best maternity ward in Surrey! Very excited!! Finally starting to process I'm pregnant and it still feels weird to see it. I've had nausea on and off and my boobs are really really sore, other than that nothing else. I guess that's all normal? 

I have my early scan in three weeks and cant wait to see bubs :)


----------



## mrsc81

Im good, no signs yet, been losing bits of plug for a week or 2 but doesnt really mean anything, will probably go overdue as it seems common with first pregnancies and also im sure i ovulated a few days later than scanning dates :shrug:
I still find it hard to believe im pregnant, my doctor said it will become real when im in labour :haha:
I didnt get any nausea until 6+ weeks, until then i just felt normal.


----------



## Diddums

Thanks Lou, think I just need to relax a bit, and enjoy this relatively nausea-free period lol


----------



## bnporter81

Diddums said:


> Hope you've all had a good weekend!
> 
> Bethany, any movement on ovulation?
> 
> Can't wait until my booking in appointment on Wednesday!

Thanks for asking, Katya...my OPKs got a little lighter Friday and Saturday...now today it's looking darker again:dohh:So, no...no change really:coffee: I know you must be so excited to get your appointment in and for your scan:happydance:That first ultrasound is always an unbelievable feeling:cloud9:


----------



## Diddums

Sorry to hear your opks aren't behaving! What dose of metformin are you on? Don't give up hope for this cycle. On the 4 cycles I ovulated after getting my periods back inoculated on cd33 cd35 cd19 and cd28 so while your cycles might not return to perfect straight away you might just ovulate a bit later, so don't lose hope! Xxxx


----------



## Diddums

Have a quick questions for you ladies. 

My boobs are a lot less sore today. Is it normal for soreness to come and go?


----------



## mrsc81

Yes, i dont think i had any soreness, just a weird feeling in my boobs before i got my bfp, i felt normal until 6+ weeks when i started getting nausea.
Symptoms will come and go all the time, you will hate it when your feeling sick/tired/sore but then worry when your not :dohh:


----------



## Diddums

Thanks Lou. So glad I have you ladies to talk to. I'm really trying to stay away from google and calling my dr all the time but nice to have some reassurance from ladies who have been through it xxx


----------



## bnporter81

Katya, they started me on 1,500mg. but increased it to 2.000mg. about a month and a half ago, so I'm pretty sure I'm on about the highest dose they usually prescribe:wacko:

Try not to worry about how sore they are...I'm sure it's like morning sickness(or any other pregnancy symptom). It varies from woman to woman...it comes and goes. I know at this point it's so hard not to worry:hugs:


----------



## Diddums

Thanks Bethany :) 

You had a big temp jump this morning. I hope it keeps going up for you. 

I'm feeling a lot better thanks girlies. My boobs are a little bit sorer and I was really nauseous this morning. I also have a really runny tummy ( sorry if tmi lol). Xxxx


----------



## raventtc

I did talk to my doctor and she told me that as long as there is no cramping or pain that its okay, it actually maybe helping matters some. Its cleaning out the leftover blood and she said that it could be helping even with the fibrods/cysts? anyway guess we will see next time I get my ultrasound, which is a week after my appointment. So not too long...

I was in total workout mode and warming up then realized wow I feel something...I just took off up the stairs, poor hubby was thinking wth! that was Friday night, but Saturday night it seemed like less came out but believe me I had that harder workout that night.


----------



## cmwilson

Raven - I'm glad the doctor isn't worried about the bleeding and hopefully you are getting nice and cleaned out. :thumbup: Have you ever had an HSG?

Bethany - I'm sorry your body isn't cooperating with you but I'm confident that you will O this cycle. I'll be chart stalking! :thumbup:

NewMrs - Hope everything is going well with you. 

Nat - Hope things are going well with you! How's your mom doing? :hugs:

Bex - I saw on your journal that you're feeling a down. :hugs: Your little one will be here in no time and everything will be great. 

Louise, Dee, Lil, and Rachel - Hope everything is going well with you and your growing little ones. :cloud9:

Katya - As far as symptoms go I really didn't have anything. My chest didn't start hurting until maybe 8 weeks? I never had nausea, I was just really tired and didn't have much of an appetite. It can be worrying when symptoms come and go but everything's fine and your scan will be here before you know it. :hugs:

I had my 32 week appointment today and I'm happy to say that I'm measuring right on so either the last doctor measured me wrong or she was transverse until right before our last appointment and she hadn't stretched things out. :dohh: She was moving around like crazy at this appointment so her heart rate was 172! So far I've gained 20 pounds this pregnancy so I'm right on track. :thumbup: Feeling very relieved after worrying for two weeks about measuring small. I hate being such a worry wart but I'm glad everything is ok. :thumbup:


----------



## Rachel789

Caroline- that's great news that she is measuring what she should be! :happydance: and good job being where you should in regards to weight gain. I am up about 20 pounds so far myself. I just want to gain what is needed and that's it, I don't want more work getting the weight off after the baby is here.

Katya- my symptoms always came and went. I had sore boobs for about a week or so around 5 weeks then that was pretty much it for sore boobs. Nauseau didn't kick in for me until 6 weeks.

Bethany- I am really hoping your temp keeps going up! :thumbup:

Raven- glad to hear your dr isn't concerned about the bleeding :thumbup:

I hope everyone else is doing well :) sorry I don't get to address everyone each time, I am always on my ipad and typing on it is cumbersome :dohh:


----------



## Diddums

Thanks Caroline and Rachel :) my sore boobs are back so in happy lol :) I'm sure I will worry about something else tomorrow but I'm just trying to relax and take it one day at a time. Easier said than done though. Really looking forward to my scan in just under 3 weeks but really nervous as well!


----------



## Diddums

First day back at the gym today after a few days off. So exhausted already lol!


----------



## bnporter81

Thanks everyone...my temp did have a big jump today, but it's been going up and down all cycle. I'm pretty confident I haven't O'd yet. Just my body being screwy:dohh:

Caroline, I'm glad your appointment went so well! Sounds like everything is progressing just as it should:happydance:

Rachel, sounds like everything is going well for you, too:hugs:

Big hugs to those who are due soon. The last weeks can be so miserable and I know you're so excited for your LO's to be here:happydance:


----------



## seabean

Bethany I hope your temp and hormones can balance out soon. When my cycles went long, the opks seemed to follow the temps, in terms of unreliability. When temps got extra jagged the opks would go back and forth from positive to negative, without really ovulating. It's probably just a phase and will even out soon!

Caroline, I'm so happy that you measured normal this time! Must have just been a fluke measurement last time, like others were describing. Yaay for baby!

My little guy is so active and I can feel him more and more! 

In other news, can it just be spring already?? We keep getting more snow! I'm headed to New Orleans for a conference on Wed and its in the 70s! Glorious!!


----------



## NewMrs2011

Lots of snow here too Seabean, had enough of it now! Can't wait for summer, although its not often we get one in Scotland!!

Nothing much going on with me still! Been taking the prenatal vitamins (which are really tasty!) for 10 days now. No sign of this cycle coming to an end yet though. It does feel like something's happening 'down there' but I'm not sure what. FF gave me crosshairs again this morning (for about the tenth time this cycle!) but they'll be off in a couple of days I'm sure.


----------



## bnporter81

NewMrs:hugs:I know it's so frustrating! I hope things improve for you:thumbup:


----------



## MommyDream

Hi ladies... Just wanted to let you all know that Bex has had her baby girl!! I've posted some more details over on her journal. :happydance:


----------



## Diddums

Yay :) well done Bex!!!


----------



## cmwilson

Awwww yay! Congrats Bex! Can't wait to see the little lady!


----------



## Diddums

I have a little Appleseed today :)


----------



## bnporter81

Congrats Bex! Woohoo!!:happydance::baby::crib::pink::bunny:<3


----------



## Rachel789

Yay Bex congrats!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## mrsc81

How did your booking in appointment go Katya?


----------



## Diddums

It went well thanks Lou. 

Blood pressure and heart rate normal, no protein glucose or blood in urine. Also checked heart and had a feel of my tummy and all good. So Dr said baseline readings all good. I've been advised to stop Metformin for now, then if subsequent blood tests show elevated sugar I can go back on it and be closely monitored throughout pregnancy. The dr has me down at 6+6 (actually 5 weeks today) but that's fine as I get to have an earlier scan and the possibility of an extra one if baby slightly too small for accurate measurements. Also means I get to have an in depth scan before i fly to Dubai at the end of April! Chose my hospital for my care and got given a load of leaflets about healthy eating and exercise and an Emma's diary booklet. More in depth appointment than I thought so that's good. 

Starting to get a little excited. Up until now I haven't wanted to get excited invade something goes wrong but starting to relax a little. Can't wait for my scan in 2.5 weeks :)


----------



## Diddums

Oops double post x


----------



## mrsc81

Good stuff :)


----------



## Rachel789

Can't wait to hear about your scan in a couple weeks Katya, how exciting!!!


----------



## bnporter81

So glad everything went well for you at your appointment, Katya:hugs:


----------



## raventtc

Congrats Bex!! 

Diddums - soo glad to hear your appointment went well :)


----------



## bnporter81

Hi everyone. Well, I'm not sure about my OPKs today. I did a digital and got a smiley face, but when I took the stick out it had kind of a blue hue across half of the window. Then I took 2 different IC OPKs and they didn't quite look positive to me. So I don't know what to think:shrug: Just take another one in a few hours, maybe?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0130[1].jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Diddums

Hmm try another one Bethany, but treat it as a positive and get BDing :) Would love another bump buddy xxxx


----------



## Rachel789

I agree with Katya. Do you have any fertile cm?


----------



## mrsc81

BD regardless :)


----------



## bnporter81

Rachel789 said:


> I agree with Katya. Do you have any fertile cm?

Thanks everyone...I had just a little bit a day or two ago, but none since:shrug:


----------



## Diddums

It's been two weeks since I found out I was pregnant and I'm starting to believe it more and relax a little. Took my last ic and the second line comes up the second the pee passes up the test lol. Just for comparison here's the test i took two weeks ago and the one this morning! 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/cghhr6tq3520djx/Photo 22-03-2013 06 37 16.jpg


----------



## Diddums

Does the image on my post work? Trying to work out whether I can post photos from my phone!


----------



## NewMrs2011

Yeah it works! I seen it from my phone anyway. The difference is amazing!


----------



## Diddums

Thanks for letting me know NewMrs. How you getting on? Have you considered trying natural progesterone cream to help bring on af?


----------



## NewMrs2011

Tbh I don't know very much at all about it but if it might help bring on AF then I will definitely give it a try. I'll investigate when I get home from work! I'm doing ok otherwise though apart from the impatience! Feel like my vitamins are doing something though as I'm regularly feeling niggles down there since I've been taking them. Oh and my OPKs have gone from being stark white to having a second line for the first time in a few weeks. Not sure if that means anything tho.


----------



## Diddums

Hope it means you will O NewMrs! One i started my pregnacare vitamins my opks were always stark white then a fain second line appeared which gradually got darker as I got ewcm. Before starting the vitamins I would randomly get almost positive opks and that happened a lot to me during my 8 months of no period!


----------



## Diddums

If you want some info on progesterone cream read the website for Pro-gest by Emirita. Lots of useful info xxx


----------



## mrsc81

Cant believe its been 2 weeks Katya! And i can see the pic from my laptop :)
As you can see from my ticker, i found out 250 days ago :haha:


----------



## Diddums

Omg 1 day to go!!! Any signs? So excited for you!


----------



## mrsc81

Ive been having cramps on and off and losing plug for couple of weeks, but not progressed to anything yet, im hoping she doesnt come on due date as thats my nieces birthday on hubby side and would be awkward for birthday parties :haha:
Monday is good :winkwink: got midwife on tuesday and she will book me in for an induction, hope it doesnt come to that!


----------



## bnporter81

Huge difference in tests, Katya...looking great:thumbup:

Louise, I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for Monday:winkwink:I know inductions can be hard so I hope it doesn't come to that for you. On the other hand, I know you must be sooo ready by now for her to come! FX'd it will be soon:hugs:

NewMrs, I agree with Katya that the progesterone cream might help bring on AF. Sometimes it will and sometimes it won't, but in your case since it's been so long for you, it might be worth giving it a try for about 10-14 days:shrug:


----------



## mrsc81

Yes im definately ready! I feel emotional and grumpy and getting quite achey, my backs been hurting all morning and feel in a stonker of a mood!


----------



## bnporter81

Watch out for the back pain, as that can be a sign of labor. I had back labor the whole time with my first:thumbup:


----------



## Diddums

Just been to a&e as was spotting and cramping. I will have to have a scan on Monday to see what's happening. I'm spotting pale pink and only when I wipe. 

Hopefully everything will be fine but very worried xxx


----------



## mrsc81

:hugs: Stay away from the gym over the weekend and let us know how it goes, pray everything turns out ok.


----------



## cmwilson

I agree with Louise, take it easy on the exercise for now. Spotting can be normal this early. I'll be thinking about you, let us know. :hugs:


----------



## bnporter81

Big :hugs:Katya. I agree...bleeding/spotting this early is very common. Praying and thinking of you, hon.:kiss:


----------



## rmsh1

Hi ladies, thanks for all the well wishes :)

I have not caught up properly but here is a peak at our newest long cycles baby :)

Meet Emma Nicole
 



Attached Files:







Photo0323.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## cmwilson

Happy Due Date Louise!! :hugs::happydance:


----------



## bnporter81

Absolutely adorable, Bex!:cloud9:And she's so alert for a newborn:baby:


----------



## NewMrs2011

Diddums said:


> Hope it means you will O NewMrs! One i started my pregnacare vitamins my opks were always stark white then a fain second line appeared which gradually got darker as I got ewcm. Before starting the vitamins I would randomly get almost positive opks and that happened a lot to me during my 8 months of no period!


That's exactly whats been happening with me so we'll see what happens. I doubt very much I'll ovulate this late in the cycle though :wacko:

Thanks for the tip about the progesterone cream....I'm away to check out that website now. 

Sorry to read you ended up in a&e last night. Try not to worry. The same happened to my sister and when they scanned her they couldnt see a baby however she went back in two weeks and everything was fine. Turned out he was just too small to be picked up at the previous scan. He's now a healthy and cheeky 2 year old! I'm sure it'll all be fine :hugs:

Thinking of mrsc just now....hope she's getting on ok and can't wait to hear when baby arrives!

rmsh Emma is adorable! So cute and alert for the size of her :cloud9:

Hope everyone else is well :)


----------



## Diddums

Thanks NewMrs. 

The spotting and cramps had stopped this morning but back now. Don't feel particularly positive at the moment :( xx


----------



## cmwilson

Thinking positive thoughts for you Katya. :hugs:

I understand Louise is in labor! Thinking of you Louise! Can't wait to hear the news! :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## Rachel789

Congrats Louise!!!!

Katya- I will keep you in my thoughts and hope you get good news at your scan Monday :hugs:


----------



## bnporter81

Katya, I'm so sorry the spotting and cramps returned...thinking of you and hoping everything will be okay:hugs:

Louise, can't wait to hear an update and/or pics!


----------



## Diddums

Thanks Beth!

Do you ladies think it could be the cyclogest pessaries causing cervical irritation and spotting? The leaflet for them does say they can cause irritation and abnormal bleeding. Didn't occur to me until last night. I've googled it and seen a few woman who the pessaries causes spotting due to itritation. I'm pretty sure I had some minor erosion on my cervix when I had my smear last year which I guess could be aggravated by the hormones and cyclogest? 

I'm not trying to convince myself nothing is wrong but just trying to keep calm and not get ahead if myself :)

Took another first response test this morning, silly really as even if it was a mc I would still have elevated levels but seeing the two lines reassured me a little. The test line was darker than the control line which was pretty cool


----------



## bnporter81

I would say it's definitely a possibility, Katya:thumbup:How is the spotting now?


----------



## Diddums

I seem to spot in the evening a little rather than during the day. I thought it was just because I spent most of the day on the sofa and went out in the evening so the blood moved down. But spent a few hours out with hubby this morning and no spotting. And non so far today. And no cramps either. Hopefully it's just the cyclogest causing irritation. Guess i'll see tomorrow and over the next few days x


----------



## NewMrs2011

Good luck with the scan today, let us know how it goes :hugs:


----------



## Diddums

Thanks for the support over the last couple days ladies, I've really appreciated it!

Went for my scan this morning and the staff and sonography were lovely. Didn't make me feel silly for having the check up or anything. 

Well good news so far. The bleeding and cramps have stopped. And the scan went well!!! Little Gerbera is growing in the right place, and is measuring 2.5mm. We got to see the little heart beat as well and I'm measuring 5.5 weeks roughly which is what I am :) the sonographer was lovely and have me tissues when I burst into tears and a little picture to take home xxxx


----------



## NewMrs2011

Aww so glad you got good news! Must be a huge relief for you.


----------



## cmwilson

Katya - I'm so glad everything went well and you got to see little Gerbera. :cloud9: Will you still have the original scan you set up or will you have to wait now?


----------



## Diddums

Well I have a private scan scheduled for 2 weeks time. We are currently keeping that scan, but will cancel depending on when my dating scan will be. I will probably have a dating scan at around 10 weeks as they think I'm two weeks ahead. In that case we will probably cancel the private scan and rearrange to have a 4d scan around 26 weeks. The nurse said they won't change my edd until the dating scan so I guess I will be scanned a little early compared to others xx


----------



## mrsc81

Thats fantastic news Katya! :hugs:

Some pics of Lucy Rose born 23rd March 2013 at 39+6 weighing 6lb 12.5oz

https://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh163/klassykitty81/lucy1stpic_zps14bc4c0f.jpg

https://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh163/klassykitty81/lucycuddles_zpsdf540a39.jpg

https://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh163/klassykitty81/lucy1sthome_zpsdb2fde60.jpg


----------



## Diddums

Lou, she is gorgeous!!!! I love the last photo of Lucy sleeping xxx


----------



## mrsc81

Thanks! That was last night, first night at home :)


----------



## cmwilson

Beautiful!! :cloud9:


----------



## Rachel789

Aww Louise she is so adorable!!

Katya I am so happy for you that all is well! :happydance:


----------



## rmsh1

Lovely pics Louise

Katya, I cant see your scan pic :( So glad everything went well :hugs:


----------



## NewMrs2011

Aww mrsc Lucy is just a wee angel, and I love her hair! So cute!

I'm feeling a bit meh tonight....I just wanna know what's going on with me. My temp seems to be increasing (compared to past cycles - maybe because of my thyroid medication?) and I've had some spotting this evening. For days now I've been feeling something going on in my ovary area. Nothing really painful but just a bit achey and pressure and a kinda sharp pain every so often. Don't know if something's wrong or if it's just my body getting going again :wacko:


----------



## bnporter81

Awww, Louise, she's so precious! And I also love the hair!:cloud9:Big Congrats!

Katya, so glad everything went well...must be a huge relief to you:hugs:

Not anything new with me. I did, however, have some unusual very light orangey-pink spotting last night and part of today:wacko:I have no clue what that's all about. Hopefully it means something is going on down there:dohh:

NewMrs, ovary pain might be a good thing...I've had that a couple of times in the last year and it was usually days before I ovulated. Hopefully it means something good is going on for you as well:hugs:


----------



## Diddums

Ooo dunno why, here is a link to the piccie for anyone who can't see it. Not much to see but you can see my little bubs in the bottom corner of the sac lol

https://www.dropbox.com/s/uva5b99xv3veug4/Photo 25-03-2013 11 02 19.jpg

NewMrs and Bethany, I hope this means something positive for you! When my an ovulation cycle finally ended I started spotting and af showed up a few days later xxx


----------



## Diddums

Ladies feel so much better this morning. After a stressful weekend where I didn't get much sleep, I finally relaxed and got 8 hours sleep last night, and feel so much better for it, even though I did have a nightmare I was bleeding heavily! Thankfully no bleeding at all since Saturday evening :)


----------



## mrsc81

I see Gerbera now :)


----------



## Diddums

Yay. I love looking at the photos :) xxx


----------



## Diddums

Well finally took my last digital test and got my Pregnant 3+ so I'm happy. Packed away my thermometer, and ttc bits and bobs. Gonna relax and chill from now on and look forward to my dating scan :)


----------



## Diddums

Yay got a little sweetpea today :)


----------



## NewMrs2011

I bet it felt so good packing away the ttc things! I can't wait to ditch my stuff, if I ever by some kind of a miracle get pregnant!

Can I ask a question? Sorry if tmi but when you spot before AF, is it normal for it to be brown? Mine is this morning and just wondered if that was 'normal'. Perhaps it's not even AF, who knows. 

Also this isn't ttc related at all but can one of you American ladies tell me if thanksgiving is always the last Thursday in November? Thank you :)


----------



## Diddums

NewMrs I used to spot browny pink, then get gradually more pink/red until Af arrived. Usually in the 2-3 days before af arrived in full force. Hope this helps :)

You will be packing away the ttc stuff soon I'm sure :) think positive xxx


----------



## bnporter81

NewMrs, yes, the last Thursday in November:flower:Brown blood is usually old blood, but since it's been so long since you had an AF, I would probably expect that.:thumbup:Sounds like a good thing to me!


----------



## NewMrs2011

Thank you! I thought it was but the more I thought about it the more I started doubting myself! 

I'm still spotting so hopefully this combined with my falling temp means AF is coming.


----------



## Diddums

Good luck NewMrs. Hope af shows herself!! Xxx


----------



## NewMrs2011

Thank you x


----------



## mrsc81

Diddums said:


> Yay got a little sweetpea today :)

:happydance:


Good luck Newmrs :flower:


----------



## Diddums

Exhaustion has hit me like a ton of bricks over the last couple days. So tired in the afternoons. And nips really sore!


----------



## seabean

Diddums said:


> Exhaustion has hit me like a ton of bricks over the last couple days. So tired in the afternoons. And nips really sore!

Yup, sounds about right - welcome to the first trimester! :happydance:


----------



## seabean

Louise - your baby girl is ADORABLE! How precious! You and your hubby must be so over the moon in love with her :)


----------



## mrsc81

Hubby is more protective over her than i am! :haha: :cloud9:


----------



## NewMrs2011

Ugh I've got to the stage where my cycle is too long for ff :(


----------



## Diddums

Ugh I hated that NewMrs!! I ended up having to split my cycle. I emailed FF and asked why it didn't extend to longer and they replied to say it wasn't usually necessary so won't be implementing the feature and the length they have now is fine for ttc!!!!


----------



## Diddums

Little Gerbera is playing havoc with my body lol. 

Thought I finally had the energy to go to the gym. How wrong was I. I fell asleep before I went to the gym, then struggled to even walk straight on the treadmill. Then I fell asleep the second I got home! Absolutely exhausted!! And then woke up 4 times to pee overnight. I honestly don't mind (it's a sign Gerbera ok) but can't believe how much havoc a 3mm baby can make. Think I'm going to cancel my gym membership. I will save £50 a month which will buy me my nursery by the time bubs is born. There is no point in keeping the membership at the moment. I'm struggling to stay awake at work despite sleeping 8 hours at night!

Oh and I've upgraded my early pregnancy scan to a 4d scan at 26 weeks :)


----------



## NewMrs2011

It's amazing how much havoc it can cause for being so small but I think you have the right idea about cancelling the gym! Bet you can't wait for the 4D scan, I'm sure it'll be here before you know it :)

I'm feeling a bit bleugh today. For the last couple of days whenever I eat I feel really nauseous. It's a bit strange. My spotting has eased off its just very pale brown now do doesn't look like its gonna come to anything which is disappointing :(


----------



## mrsc81

I did exactly the same with the gym :thumbup:
It should hopefully start warming up soon so when you've got the energy you can go walking :sleep:


----------



## Diddums

Yeh I think I will enjoy the walking. And my fur baby will love the extra walks. I have until the end April to go to the gym as they need a months notice to cancel. 

Felt really rough all weekend. I slept funny one evening and now my lower back and hips are really painful. Usually I would take strong codeine to help with the pain, but obviously can't take anything now. So just been using a warm beanie thing to try to help. Back is a bit better but now my right hip is dodge lol. Hopefully will be gone over the next few days. 

On the not so bright side I threw up three times this morning. I was feeling a bit queasy, and out of nowhere just threw up acidicy water :( not pleasant but will be worth it :) 

Spent Easter at my parents house which was really nice. My sister was back from Florence so good to see her. Ate a fair amount of chocolate so back on healthy eating today!

Hope you ladies had a lovely Easter weekend xxxx


----------



## mrsc81

I had hip pain most of my pregnancy, couldn't sleep on either side without being in pain, hopefully yours goes away. Poor you being sick! It's not nice throwing up but guess its reassuring.


----------



## Rachel789

Sounds like you are having a really tough time with the sickness! Sorry to hear that. I started getting nauseous around 6 weeks and stayed that way until 10 weeks, I only threw up a few times though. It was mostly just off and on nausea all day and lack of appetite. I didn't fully get my normal appetite back until about 13 weeks. Luckily I haven't had any hip pain so far, just back pain off and on lately and my right leg will randomly get achy off and on, that drives me nuts!


----------



## bnporter81

Hope everyone is doing well...it's been kinda quiet in here lately.

Big hugs:hugs:


----------



## seabean

I've been traveling for work, but all done with that for a while! I also got to go home for Easter weekend and my Mom threw me a wonderful baby shower :) I think our little guy is going to be the best dressed baby on the block now!! 

I have been feeling pretty great so far. I'm still going to the gym regularly, which I think really helps keeping my energy up and my butt in shape :haha: Katya - if I were you I would see how you feel after the first trimester, then think about canceling your gym membership. I was tired for the first few weeks I was pregnant, but then I got my energy back and wasn't sick, so I am glad I am still going!


----------



## mrsc81

Lil has had her baby :happydance: Congrats Lil :happydance:


----------



## seabean

Hooray! It's raining babies up in here! :happydance::pink::yellow::twinboys::oneofeach::twingirls::wohoo::rain:


----------



## cmwilson

Congrats Lil! Another girl for this thread! Looks like you are bringing our only boy Dee! Maybe Katya will join you on team blue!

Glad you had a great shower Dee! Did you get most of the things you need? My sister's shower is this weekend and mine is next weekend. 

Katya - I'm sorry to hear you are throwing up but at least it's a sign your little one is growing! :thumbup:

Bethany - How are things with you? Anything new to report?

NewMrs and Raven - Hope things are going well with you!

Rachel - Now that Lil has had her baby, looks like you and I are up next for this thread! Are you ready? How are you feeling?

As for me, things are going ok. I had an appointment on Monday and they told me my blood pressure has been slightly elevated the past three visits (132/70, 136/71, and 140/72) but when I take it at home it's usually around 112/68. They did some bloodwork and it came back normal and I haven't had any swelling or headaches. Could just be extra nerves from being at the doctor but now I'm going every week to the doctor which I was going to be doing anyway just have to start a week earlier. :dohh: On top of that, the little lady is laying diagonally and not head down so if she doesn't get head down in 2 weeks we have to discuss the option of a version to turn her or talk about a c-section. Oy! Just hoping I can get her to turn and that she's just being lazy like her momma. :thumbup:


----------



## Diddums

Thanks Caroline. Felt much better today with only mild nausea so I think it will come in waves for me. 

Dee, to be fair I have an exercise bike at home I can use, and with moving house and buying baby stuff in he future, hubby and I have decided its best to save the £60 a month and put towards new house or baby bits :)

I'm hoping to have my scan before I go to Dubai on the 24th April. How long before your first scan did you receive the letter with the scan date? We've decided to have a private scan before we go to Dubai if I haven't had my dating scan so we know Gerbera is ok and we can buy some little cute things we see in Dubai :) little bit excited but nervous about the scan :/


----------



## bnporter81

Congrats Lil! I bet she's adorable!:cloud9::happydance::baby::pink:

Caroline, my blood pressure was elevated with my last 2 boys and I had to go on some low dose medicine, but my checks were also like yours in that it was always higher at doctor visits:dohh:I think because I was always worried it would be high. I didn't have any swelling until I was about 8 months and then it was only my feet and a little bit in my hands. I hope she turns around for you so you can avoid a c-section. I know the possibility of needing one is a scary thought:hugs:Thanks for asking how things are going...nothing new really to report, but I did have a some EWCM last night, so I'm hoping that means good things. :thumbup:


----------



## Rachel789

Congrats lil!! Wow another girl so many here!

Bethany- I hope the ewcm is a sign o is coming soon :)

Caroline- I hope she turns soon so you don't have to worry about a c section. You still have time which is good :thumbup:

If your blood pressure is still low at home then it's probably just stress at the drs office that's causing it to be elevated.

I can't believe we are next, it's crazy how fast it's gone! I don't think I will ever feel fully ready but I am so excited to meet her :cloud9: I have been feeling decent. No swelling or hip pain so I feel fortunate for that. My back hurts at times but its not constant. My biggest complaints are the lack of sleep because I can't get comfortable and the crazy amount of bh contractions I get, they don't hurt but they are so uncomfortable!

I had a dr appt yesterday and she is in a good head down position, I was also tested for group b strep so I am waiting for the results. I don't go back for two weeks which I thought was weird, I figured by now I would go every week :shrug: they said after my next one it will be weekly.


----------



## MommyDream

Thanks for all the congratulations ladies!! I only have a quick second to update, but Elodie Claire was born April 2 at 11:56pm weighing 7lbs, 7oz. She perfect in every way!

I hope all of you are well - and yes, Rachel, you are next!! Good luck! I'll be watching for your news :)


----------



## raventtc

Hey ladies, I have to go back and read everything that I have missed while I was away. Hope all is well!! and some little ones are surely here or just about :) 

I had my appointment on Friday, my doctor is awesome. She did an exam and found a polyp and removed it for me...the cause of all of this spotting! She told me that bleeding should stop in 72 hours and if it doesn't then we will use some alternate med's to stop it....and my huuby has his SA to do and I have to get another ultrasound. Then as soon as she gets the results she will decide what we should do...she wants to start with clomid but since all my charts show I "o" then she said she wants to do blood work on those certian days...forgive me but I totally forgot what they are now. So bascially the ball is rolling and I am fingers crossed that things turn around for us. 

Thanks for all the support and help ladies :) its always nice to come here and chat with you lovely ladies :hugs:


----------



## Diddums

Fab news Raven! Glad you have an action plan. Glad to hear you're feeling more positive! Hopefully you will be growing your own bean very soon!! Xx


----------



## mrsc81

That's great news Raven :)
Things are definitely heading in the right direction! Glad you are getting some help.


----------



## bnporter81

Congrats Raven on everything moving forward!:thumbup:I know it's an awful feeling to be at a standstill. Hopefully things will all line up like they should and you'll be getting your BFP really soon.:hugs:

Rachel, I bet your so excited! Definitely won't be long now. I know you must be so ready for her to get here :baby:


----------



## Rachel789

Raven that is great news! I am so happy to hear they found the cause of your spotting and it sounds like you are on your way to your bfp:)

Bethany- I am really excited but also nervous! It is just the anticipation of the unknown with labor, ect. I am really excited to meet my baby girl through :cloud9:


----------



## Diddums

Wow you're almost full term Rachel! So excited for you :)

Gerbera obviously didn't like my fruit salad for breakfast this morning! Bought it all back up 10mins later lol. Not too bad though. Only the third day I've actually thrown up. Rest of the time I have mild/mod nausea especially when hungry xx


----------



## raventtc

Finally AF is here... :haha: sounds funny on a TC board, but hey I am just glad the spotting is over and there is a reason to see blood. This was a longer cycle but mostly because of the polyp I had it was tricking my body and confusing everything. You ladies in the US did your hubby's do their SA at a Labcore type place or the doctors office? Just wondering since I didn't ask and have to get it scheduled soon - I am gonna call my doctors office today and ask them since they are the ones that ordered it for him. Still working out and woooohoooo its been kicking my butt, but as crazy as it seems I love it too! I am in this big debate rightnow with my job choose - rightnow I do daycare in my home ( the reason being I thought I would get preggo a long time ago and this way it would make sense to do this since it costs so much for infant care) but now that its been 2 years of doing this I am thinking I am going back to the office job I had - I worked and still do on days off and from home sometimes when I have the time for a web desgin company that my close friends own......I just am not making enough $$ and have no little one of our own -- and working in the office makes more $$ and they are super flexable with time and days off if needed. AHHH I have to decide what I am doing by June so that I can give the few families I care for time to find alternate care, but the biggest thing is that if (and I will) get preggo I would want to start it up again since that was the main purpose anyway....I don't want to tell everyone my business but I feel like that would be the best way to talk to the parents about my decision and such. The biggest problem is going to be my SIL since I watch my nieces (fyi - she is the main reason for this decision she she short changes me big time!) cause I don't want it to make a family feud.

Any advise ladies ?

Thanks in advance and sorry for rambling I am just all in my head about this lately and trying to look at it from all angles.


----------



## cmwilson

Raven - Sorry it's taken so long to get back to you. My sister had her baby shower last weekend and mine was this weekend so it's been a bit crazy! That's great that you have the real AF now and things aren't in so much limbo. It sounds like things are going to start going into motion now! You'll get your BFP in no time! To answer your question about the SA, my hubby did his "thing" at home and we quickly ran it to our fertility doctor to analyze. As far as your question about your job, that's a tough one. If you were to go back to your other job that pays more and were to get pregnant right away, would that be a problem? I say do what makes you happy, if the daycare and need for money is stressing you out, make a change! Just my thoughts. :thumbup:

Bethany and NewMrs - How are things with you? Anything new to report?

Katya - Glad that you haven't been throwing up too much. :thumbup: Are you feeling pretty good otherwise? When is your next scan?

Dee - Hope you are feeling well and that everything is great with your little man! :cloud9:

Rachel - Happy full term!! Are you feeling any signs of labor? It's getting down to the wire! Do you have everything ready?!

Hope our new mommies are all doing well and your transition to motherhood has been smooth! :thumbup:

I had my baby shower on Saturday and it was great! I'm feeling more prepared for little lady's arrival but I still have a few items to buy and a car seat base to install and then I'll feel a bit better. Here's a pic of my sister and I at my shower, I am exactly 4 weeks ahead of her so tomorrow I will be 36 weeks and she'll be 32. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







560239_861867184490_295577876_n.jpg
File size: 41.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## bnporter81

Raven, I'm glad AF is here for you:happydance:I know how good it feels when your body is functioning normally...I wish mine would right now:dohh:I really hope everything is on track for you now and that you get your BFP really soon:hugs:

Katya, I know it's hard not being able to eat certain things:hugs:But your morning sickness should start decreasing in the next few weeks or so:thumbup:Try chewing gum...it really helped me with nausea.

Caroline, I'm glad you had a nice baby shower:flower:That's such an adorable pic of you and your sister! It must be an awesome feeling for both of you to be pregnant and to be able to share it all together:thumbup:

Not a lot going on for me here:coffee:I'm frustrated with everything, but I'm trying to concentrate on other things like my daughter's 5th grade graduation next month. Kind of a weird feeling to think, "wow, my baby is going to be in middle school":dohh:Then this summer I have my birthday and my step-daughter coming for a few weeks as well as my nephew. So during the last part of June I will have 5 kids in the house (a 15, 13, 11, 3, and 2 year old)The thought kind of scares me, lol:shock:

I hope everyone has a good week


----------



## raventtc

Thanks for the advise Caroline, the job choice is a hard one and not only am I stressing cause of money but now I am stressing as to what to do...ahhh -- Nice picture bump to bump!!

Af has left the building so back to temping tomorrow, I should have done it today but forgot its been awhile since I did so I have to get my mind back into the swing of things.

Scheduled my ultrasound from Friday so thats one step closer just have to get hubby to take some time and get the SA done.


----------



## seabean

Raven - sounds like you are getting right back on track! Hopefully everything goes well with the rests of the tests and scans :) As for the job situation, it sounds like your sister in law is kind of using you a little bit, but that's just my opinion. If you want to give yourself more of an income and switch things up, then going back to work outside of the home sounds like a good plan. If you get pregnant sooner rather than later, you can still work for several months before quitting again. They can't really blame you for getting pregnant, can they :) Good luck deciding! 

Cute pic Caroline! I can't believe how close you and Rachel are!!!

I have been busy working and coaching a high school girls lacrosse team (so fun!). My husband is still remodeling the basement so we can move our guest bed and everything downstairs and make way for the nursery. I can't WAIT to get it all set up! :)


----------



## Rachel789

Raven- I am glad to hear af finally showed! It really sounds like things are moving in the right direction for you :thumbup:

My dh did a SA through our primary care dr first and he did his thing at the lab but when I switched to a specialist they wanted him to re do it so that time he did it at home and dropped it off.

The job decision is tough but I say go with your gut instinct and whatever will make you happiest and the least stressed out!

Dee- wow you are 25 weeks already, it has gone by so fast! Do you feel like it is going fast? How are you feeling? Have you been feeling a lot of movement?

Bethany- I am sorry your body is still not cooperating, I know how frustrated you must be :( when do you see your dr again?

Caroline- I am glad to hear your shower went well! That pic of you and your sister is so cute :) how cool that you two get to share this journey together, it really must be amazing! 

I can't believe I am full term! I am not really noticing any signs out of the ordinary yet. I have been having tons of bh contractions but this has been going on for months now so I know they mean nothing. We are ready though whenever she decides to come. Dh just started a new job today so he was able to be off work for the past two weeks in between jobs so we managed to get a lot done and have some time to relax together it was really nice! My next dr appt is Friday and they will check my cervix for the first time to see if anything is happening yet, I have a feeling I won't be going early though, I just hope I don't go overdue.

Caroline you are right behind me!

I hope everyone else is doing well :)


----------



## seabean

I can't believe I am 25 weeks either! He does move quite a bit, especially when I sit down after standing/walking for a while. I'll sit propped up in bed every night and just kind feel him squirm and kick for a little while - it's so awesome! Sometimes I can even see my shirt move, which kinda creeps my husband out :haha:


----------



## Rachel789

It really is an amazing thing feeling your baby move, I can't get enough of it and I will miss it when I am not pregnant!


----------



## Diddums

Awww that's lovely Rachel :)

I have my first nhs combined scan next Wednesday. I will be exactly 10 weeks (12 going by LMP). So excited about seeing baby look like a baby and seeing the heartbeat. I'm hoping I will have to be rescanned as 10 weeks is too early for nuchal scan. My scan is at 10.30 then we fly to Dubai in the afternoon :)


----------



## bnporter81

Rachel, I don't really know when I'll be back to the doctor. The last 3 times I called to try to get in for an appointment they said that she was still out on leave and they don't know when she'll be back. I'll probably have to end up finding another doctor all together and I really don't want to:nope:

Rachel, sending you and Caroline wishes for an easy, speedy delivery when the time comes:thumbup:I hope it goes well for both of you and I can't wait to see your little girls:twingirls:


----------



## mrsc81

Katya - I cant believe your 9 weeks already!
Time just flies by...

Hope everyone is well, I am stalking, but very busy :hugs:


----------



## Diddums

I know. I can't believe it. On Friday it will be 6 weeks since I found out I was pregnant! My friend pointed out that on the day of my scan next Wednesday I will be a quarter of the way through! 3 weeks left of first trimester :)

So excited about seeing baby on the scan but also nervous. Guess that's normal. Hubby is really excited but more worried than I am bless him! 

How you getting on Lou? 

Did you start temping Raven?

Bethany is it quite easy to find a new Dr? How long you been ttc now? 

NewMrs how you doing?

All you other ladies? Xxxx


----------



## mrsc81

Im knackered! :haha:
I'm getting no more than 4hrs broken sleep a night, I find looking after her easy, but nothing could of prepared me for this sleep torture :sleep:


----------



## Diddums

Oh god. I'm so not looking forward to the lack of sleep. I'm really struggling at the moment because I wake up every two hours to wee. Does it get any better in the second tri? 

Xxx


----------



## mrsc81

The 2hr wake up is good practice :haha:
Lucy feeds every 2-3hrs, it takes 30 mins to feed and wind her.

I wasn't that bad for toilet trips until 3rd tri, guess everyone is different.


----------



## raventtc

Yes I started temping yesterday its a huge ajustment again....remembering to do it when I wake up and keeping asleep all night trying not to think about remembering or forgeting to do it....just not in the swing of things yet.

wow time has flown with everyone...so glad to hear the stories from everyone too :hugs:


----------



## mrsc81

Good luck this cycle :)


----------



## Rachel789

I think I should be prepared already for the lack of sleep. I haven't been able to sleep properly since I was around 15 weeks pregnant and it just keeps getting worse and worse. I am literally up at least 10 times a night :dohh: I wake up to pee probably around 4 times a night but the other times I wake up uncomfortable and with leg cramps and that makes it really hard to fall back asleep. Luckily it's been really hot here and we have a pool so I have been spending time in there a lot lately and it feels so nice feeling weightless!


----------



## cmwilson

Sooooo sooo happy for Nat! She got her BFP! Congrats to our fearless leader/thread starter!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9:


----------



## Diddums

Woooooo omg I'm so happy for her!!!!! I have a similar stage bump buddy :D happy and healthy 9 months Nat!!!!


----------



## foquita

thank you so so much! arrhhhh! :wohoo: I actually can't believe it, I'm so shocked! it still doesn't feel real! :cloud9:

it's a bit annoying though because everyone was right, it does happen when you least expect it :rofl:


----------



## Diddums

Wooooo Nat!!! We're only about 4 weeks apart :happydance:

Was this a completely natural cycle?


----------



## foquita

yeah! and if I ovulated when I think I did then we hardly even :sex: around then because we were both out all weekend! :lol: we weren't even really trying anymore! I've never been so happy :cloud9: 

glad I've got a bump buddy that's in similar stages! :happydance: how are you feeling?


----------



## Diddums

Hehe similar story with us. We only bd once a couple days before and once after. I had already gotten annoyed at hubby because it wasn't enough lol!!

I'm feeling better than I expected at times, and rotten at others. I don't have bad morning sickness. I get nausea at random points in the day and weirdly I gag/retch every time I see a toilet or brush my teeth lol. Apart from that, I'm exhausted by about 3pm and can't stomach cereal for breakfast :)

How you feeling? Saw you've not been sleeping well? I was fine the first couple weeks but now I'm up every 2 hours to pee lol xxx


----------



## foquita

I don't know if that was linked but I had really bad insomnia for a week after when I think implantation would have been! I've been ok this week though so I'm not sure if it was the pregnancy that caused that! I've been really tired this week and going to bed as early as possible :) I'm working 17 days in a row (today is my 7th) so worried about how I'm going to get through it :lol: I'm on placement mon-thurs and work fri-sun but I'm backshift so thankfully today is my last early rise until monday :happydance: 

when did you start feeling nauseous? I've not had any of that at all, hoping it can wait until I've finished placement because it's in a hospital and I don't want to take an aversion to anything hospital or patient like in case I boak when I am trying to make a good impression :rofl:


----------



## Diddums

Hehe would not be a good look throwing up over a patient or equipment. I think I started getting mild nausea around 7 weeks. And it's got slightly worse over the last two weeks. If I get hungry at all I start feeling really sick and retching. So carry around crackers everywhere lol. I now have to have a snack around 10.30 and 2.30 otherwise I feel terrible. I've only actually thrown up 3/4 times so not bad. My nipples are very sensitive though and boobs feel fuller but not much else. 

I'm also loving orange juice and orange/citrus in general :)


----------



## foquita

hahaha i know, imagine :haha:

that's good then, i might even be finished my exams by the time i get nauseous if i'm the same as you! :D

i can't even think about studying just now, my brain's like mush :dohh: 

my nipples are sensitive too, that's what made me test actually. i'm having some mild cramps every now and again and it's the best feeling in the world :cloud9:


----------



## Diddums

I had exactly the same. The cramps stopped after the first couple weeks. I think I was extra nervous as I found out at 9 dpo so was worried it would be a chemical. I calmed down a lot after my early scan at 5+5 and saw heartbeat (had spotting so a&e referred me to EPU)


----------



## seabean

WAIT---WHAT?!?! How did I miss this?!?! NATALIE GOT HER BFP!?!?

CONGRATS NAT!!!! :happydance::bfp::bfp::dance::yipee::headspin::hugs2::fool:

I am so happy for you!!! Crazy how it just snuck up on you when you weren't watching :) I hope you have a healthy 9 (actually, 10!) months :) I wasn't really too nauseous, but for me it didn't really come until 8 weeks or so. The biggest early symptoms were sore nipples and fuller boobs.

I couldn't be happier for our original yelping vagina! :hugs:


----------



## raventtc

Congrats Nat!! 

I have been suffering with a terrible headache since yesterday afternoon..I tried to tough it out and do my normal routine (working out) that didn't happen its just too much movement for my head to handle - tried to sleep but its still there and now the little ones are here and I want to jump out the window!! Haven't had one this intense for a long long time - I did temp this morning but I am not going to use it since A-I didn't really sleep it was more like tossing and turnng B- I went to bed with way way too much on . So needless to say gotta wait til tommorow. Its not even 9 am and I just want everyone to come and pick up their kids and go to bed for the night.


----------



## mrsc81

Congrats again Nat :bfp::yipee::wohoo::bunny:


----------



## Rachel789

:headspin::yipee::wohoo::loopy::bunny::bfp::bfp:

Omg Nat!! I am so unbelievably happy for you!!!

It really does always seem to happen when your not expecting it. That was the case for me too, I was just waiting to get my current cycle over with so I could start the iui and fertility treatments and then bam it happened. I really didn't bd much either that cycle. Crazy how that happens!

I didn't get nausea until about 6 weeks or so. I also have a few friends who really didn't have any sickness so you never know you could get lucky! 

Yayyyyy I can't believe it finally happened for you :)


----------



## rmsh1

I better say congrats in here too Nat :) 

As you know I had MS quite bad, and suffered with it all day long up til around 17 weeks. I still went to work every single day though, and was never sick there. I just felt sick there


----------



## foquita

thank you so much girls! it's still surreal :happydance: 

how annoying that it happened by accident :rofl: i am now one of 'those' people :laugh2:


----------



## foquita

hopefully i can side step the sickness/nausea! :) 

this is a really strange pregnancy symptom but i have a really itchy/blocked/scabby/sore nose! :(


----------



## rmsh1

foquita said:


> hopefully i can side step the sickness/nausea! :)
> 
> this is a really strange pregnancy symptom but i have a really itchy/blocked/scabby/sore nose! :(

I had bleeding noses a bit, right til about halfway through 2nd tri. My nose would just bleed if I blew it or something. All your blood vessels get bigger


----------



## seabean

I also had a few slight nose bleeds early in the first trimester. I still tend to be stuffier than normal and most of the time will have *TMI* dried blood when I blow my nose. It's normal for many pregnant women :)


----------



## Diddums

foquita said:


> hopefully i can side step the sickness/nausea! :)
> 
> this is a really strange pregnancy symptom but i have a really itchy/blocked/scabby/sore nose! :(

I also had a very blocked/sometimes bloody nose for a few weeks. Think it's because of the increased blood flow and volume but could be wrong! It's starting to pass now though luckily xxx


----------



## foquita

aw that's good I'm not the only one! :D I have sinus problems anyway so this is making it worse, I've never had a nose bleed but it's dried blood up there like you said dee!


----------



## bnporter81

OMG, Nat, I'm so happy for you!! So sorry I missed all the excitement!:happydance::cloud9::crib::oneofeach::yipee:A very h&h 9 months to you! I know you must be so thrilled!:cloud9:

Katya, to answer your question, we've been NTNP for about 18 months or so, but actively trying for about 15 months. It's been long enough:growlmad:

Hope everyone else is doing well. Not much change with me:coffee:

I'll try to check in more often so I don't miss any births:dohh:


----------



## Diddums

Aww it has been a while Beth. Sorry with the baby brain I can't remember much. Are they going to start investigations soon? Did you have trouble conceiving with your first children? Xx


----------



## foquita

thank you so much bethany :hugs: how is this cycle going? i can't see your chart, the computer i'm on is a bit outdated so it just brings crosses up :haha:


----------



## Diddums

Hi ladies. 

I thought I might have heard baby's heartbeat on the doppler. 

If any of you ladies have any experience could you have a listen and let me know what you think? The recording is bad quality as its off my phone, but I can hear my blood supply, the placenta, and what I think might be baby. 

Thanks 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/13zoj28aku... (2).m4a


----------



## mrsc81

The link doesn't work :(


----------



## Diddums

Hmm wonder why. Does this work better?

https://www.dropbox.com/s/13zoj28akuu6vgi/Heart 9+4 (2).m4a


----------



## mrsc81

That's not heartbeat, it would be a lot faster, its usually near that whooshing sound though, so keep trying :)
Have a look at some youtube vids so you know where to look and what to listen for.


----------



## Diddums

Thanks Lou. After having another listen I agree with you. Think I will give it a week and try again. I have my scan on Wednesday anyway so will be able to see baby's heartbeat then :)


----------



## Diddums

Argh I have my scan tomorrow at 10.30!!!! So nervous but excited. Can't wait to see baby wriggling around! I should be 10 weeks tomorrow so should look like a baby :)


----------



## rmsh1

Good luck Katya! Post some pictures for us :)


----------



## mrsc81

Good Luck! How exciting :)


----------



## seabean

Katya, it was so crazy to us seeing the difference between a 9 week and 12 week ultrasound - it went from a jelly bean to a little human so fast!

We had our follow-up ultrasound yesterday for the babies kidney fluid and the left kidney was fine but the right one still had a little bit backed up in it. The Dr wasn't worried and said that it will just resolve on it's own and is very common in boys. But that does mean we will get another ultrasound at 36 weeks to check back!

I also had my 1-hour GDM screening yesterday - the orange flat soda was so nasty! I will find the results out probably sometime today...fingers crossed! :)


----------



## seabean

rmsh1 said:


> Good luck Katya! Post some pictures for us :)

ADORABLE PIC!!!!!!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## mrsc81

Glad the dr isn't concerned with the kidney fluid :hugs:
Good luck with the test!


----------



## Rachel789

Good luck Katya! I can't wait to see the pics :)

Dee-good luck I hope you pass the test! The three hour is such a pain, I wouldn't wish it on anyone. I am glad the dr is not concerned about the fluid. More scans are always fun! I haven't seen my baby since 18.5 weeks but I will be seeing her in person soon enough!


----------



## Diddums

Dee that's good news!!!! Always good to see baby again!

Don't worry ladies. I will post pics once I'm done. I'm so excited! Xxxx


----------



## rmsh1

Glad the news was good Dee, and you get another scan! I enjoyed my extra scans, even had one the day I went into labour!


----------



## mrsc81

Scan day Katya :happydance:


----------



## Diddums

All went well!! Baby is measuring exactly 10 weeks and little heart beating away! Saw her move her little hands. Have another scan 2 weeks Friday where I will be 12+2 xxx


----------



## seabean

Congrats Katya! That's great you get a third scan! What is it for??

I passed my GDM screening! My 1hour was 120 mg/DL. My iron levels were great too, which I was expecting since I started taking an iron supplement a few weeks ago because I was borderline.


----------



## Diddums

I get another scan at 12 weeks so that they can measure the nuchal translucency for Down's syndrome risk, as 10 weeks is too early I have the test done :)


----------



## mrsc81

Thats great Katya :hugs: hope you have a nice holiday.

Good news Dee :thumbup:


----------



## Diddums

Thanks ladies :)


----------



## Diddums

Dee that's fab news! Bet that's a weight of your mind! Xxx

I threw my lunch up in spectacular fashion lol. Marmite on toast and fruit salad is not pretty coming back up! Now I feel all shaky :( on our way to the airport so will grab a bottle of water once through customs. Hope I'm not sick on the plane. 

I might not be around much for the next few days but will update if I can. Hope you ladies have a lovely week and relaxing (as much as you can with babies) weekend xxx


----------



## Rachel789

That's great news Katya!! How exciting! I hope you have a great time on your trip and the sickness stays away so you can enjoy it more. Post some scan pics when you get back :)

Dee- that's great news you passed the test :happydance:


----------



## Diddums

Rachel789 said:



> That's great news Katya!! How exciting! I hope you have a great time on your trip and the sickness stays away so you can enjoy it more. Post some scan pics when you get back :)
> 
> Dee- that's great news you passed the test :happydance:

Rachel did my scan photo not show up then? Here's the link to the scan photo I got xxxx

https://www.dropbox.com/s/sttm2vxjsz3vsul/Photo 24-04-2013 11 04 01.jpg


----------



## Rachel789

It didn't show up but the link worked. So cute, looks a lot like my 9.5 week scan pic :)


----------



## cmwilson

Katya - I'm so glad your scan went well! Have fun on your trip! 

Dee - I'm glad things seem to be well with your little guy and you'll get to see him again. I haven't had any scans since 22 weeks but like Rachel said I guess I'll be seeing her soon enough!! Congrats on passing the diabetes test! The three hour was a pain in the butt! 

Bethany, raven, NewMrs - I hope you are doing well! I may not comment often but I'm thinking of you! :hugs:

Nat - I hope everything is going great with you and you are still basking in the glow of your bfp! :cloud9:

Hope our new mommies are doing well!

Rachel - How are you feeling? Feel like you'll make it to your due date or go early?


----------



## bnporter81

Aww, I'm glad your scan went well, Katya. So adorable.:cloud9:I know it's a GREAT feeling to see the heartbeat and know that everything is A-okay:thumbup:Do you have any gut feelings as to what the sex will be?

Dee, congrats on passing your glucose test...Sounds like everything is going along smoothly for you:thumbup:

Caroline and Rachel, can't wait to hear updates soon. Do either of you feel like you'll go early?


----------



## bnporter81

Diddums said:


> Aww it has been a while Beth. Sorry with the baby brain I can't remember much. Are they going to start investigations soon? Did you have trouble conceiving with your first children? Xx

Sorry, girls, I must have missed this page of posts:dohh:I'm not sure what will happen next. First, I have to find a new doctor because my current one has pretty much deserted her current patients and they don't have one to replace her ATM. As far as my other children go, it only took a few months with my first child, but I was a lot younger then (20) and my PCOS problems hadn't really popped up then. My second child took a little bit of trying and my third was a total surprise, lol. I had just had my second child 3 months prior and only had 1 AF cycle and that was all it took:haha:So this time is definitely the most challenging. I'm just so thankful for the children I already have:thumbup:


foquita said:


> thank you so much bethany :hugs: how is this cycle going? i can't see your chart, the computer i'm on is a bit outdated so it just brings crosses up :haha:

Thanks for asking, Nat...this cycle is just BLAH. Doesn't seem much different from the others. I get so tired and frustrated with taking different vitamins and supplements, always hoping the new one that I add will be *it*. That it will just make the difference and things will start changing for the better. I'm so frustrated that I'm not even really temping. I usually do an OPK almost every day, but that's about the extent of it.


----------



## mrsc81

Cant believe how close you are Caroline and Rachel :)
Doesn't time fly!


----------



## Rachel789

It does go crazy fast, I can't believe my baby girl will be here within a couple weeks!

I have no clue if I will go early or not. Nothing out of the ordinary is happening yet. I just dread the thought of going overdue and having to be induced if things don't happen.


----------



## mrsc81

I thought I would go overdue, but was almost on DD at 39+6 :)


----------



## cmwilson

Bethany - I hope you can find another doctor soon! I can't believe it seems like your doc deserted her patients! I'd be so frustrated! 

I can't believe my due date is only 18 days away! I think I'm going all the way to my due date and probably passed. I could be wrong of course! I haven't had any labor symptoms. I haven't even had any Braxton hicks contractions yet. We found out at our doctors appointment that she's finally head down mostly so that's a start I guess! I'm okay with not going early though, just trying to enjoy these last two and a half weeks as a twosome with my hubby. :cloud9:


----------



## rmsh1

Caroline I was not aware of any Braxton Hicks either, but I was hooked up to a CTG machine at one point and my midwife said I was in fact having contractions (or quickenings as she called them), I was just not aware of it. So you might be having them too! 
In the week before labour started, I had a few AF type cramps, but only when I was sitting on a particular chair at home, whenever I got up, they went away, so maybe that was stronger BH? No clue really


----------



## Diddums

I told my sister last night. She's currently living in Florence until July so I text her that I had my hospital results back and she couldn't tell anyone. Then sent her a picture of the scan :)

She was so so so happy!!!! She said she was out with friends and just burst into tears in front of everyone lol. She's so excited and it makes it even more real :)

We've come up with a plan to be able to Skype with her when I tell my parents so she can see their reactions as well! I'm so excited. Can't wait to tell them on monday!!! 

Xxx


----------



## raventtc

Hey ladies! Glad to hear sooo much is going on in here :hugs: i am going to go and try and catch up on things....my FF is acting soo strange this time around. I haven't had ewcm but I was taking some allergy med's and that is why, so it doesn't know what to show for me. If i leave it on the regular setting i am 4dpo and if I move the settings then i am either 8dpo or even 6dpo....it just keeps switching on me. So we wait and see what was right I guess -- right :wacko:


----------



## Diddums

Raven I'd say cd13 looks about right for ovulation, although I'm no expert lol. How do you feel this cycle? When are you going to test? 

Told my parents this afternoon. They were absolutely thrilled of course. Cue lots of screaming and crying from my mum who said she had given up hope! It was such a lovely moment. I had wrapped the born in 2013 sleep suit I bought below a box of dates I bought home from Dubai. She opened the gift, admired the dates and then took out the baby grow and seemed really confused. She then said in disbelief, you're not are you? I answered yes and then cue the crying from everyone lol! We also facetimed my sister at the beginning so she got to see my parents reactions. Was lovely :)

We're telling hubby's mum tomorrow. We bought her a really nice special grandma mug. I'm going to serve her usual tea or coffee in the mug and see how long it takes for her to realise! 

Everything seems more real now! Can't believe i'll be 11 weeks on Wednesday. And my scan is a week on Friday! 

Anyhoo I'm off to bed. I'm exhausted from the holiday and feel very very rough! Hope you ladies had a lovely weekend. Xxxxx


----------



## Diddums

Can't believe I am 11 weeks today :) Gerbera is now the size of a lime! Xxx


----------



## raventtc

Love your story about how you told your parents...how did it go with hubbys mom?? time is moving fast ... :haha: a lime sooo cute!!


----------



## bnporter81

Raven, I'm glad to hear things are moving along for you now:thumbup:I know it must make you feel good:hugs:

Katya, sounds like it went great telling your mom:baby:Make sure you tell us how it went with DH's mom as well. Do you mind if I ask how long you were using the progesterone cream before you got your BFP? Also, if you were using it 2 or 3 weeks out of the month? I'm thinking about going back to using the progesterone...I only used it for a short while and seemed to have good results with it. I just wondered how you used it. Do you think it helped at all with your cycles getting more normal in the last several months?

Hope everyone has a great week:flower:


----------



## Diddums

Telling mother in law was lovely as well! She was a lot more subdued. We bought a really cute special grandma mug. She always has a mug of tea or coffee when she comes over so we gave her the coffee in the grandma mug. She read it and looked a bit confused and asked, "who does the mug belong to?" We said it was hers and she smiled and asked "are you?" To which I answered yes and she was really really happy. I then made us dinner and she came into the kitchen and gave me a huge long hug and started tearing up. It was such a lovely moment that I will treasure for a long time! 

I used progesterone cream after ovulation to try to extend lp. But to be fair I don't think it helped that much. I did try progesterone cream for three weeks to try to bring on af and that didn't work. But when I got my bfp I went into panic mode wondering whether the progesterone cream was helping and if I stopped whether it would cause me to miscarry. If the progesterone cream worked for you, I say go for it and try again. Nothing to lose either way! Xxx


----------



## mrsc81

Happy 11 weeks :)


----------



## Diddums

Thanks :)


----------



## Diddums

Off to my first midwife appointment :)


----------



## raventtc

that was a great story -- thanks for sharing it with us :hugs: 

Haven't heard from Rachel and kinda wondering if she had her little bundle yet?! 

bethany- yes I am actually feeling good lately and really not worring or stressing over ttc, i am still temping but other then that i just feel relaxed - i know it kinda sounds strange now but a great feeling :thumbup: any luck on finding a new doctor? sometimes changing doctors can be a great thing since everyone has a different look at things or ways to handle things..at least that is how i felt seeing a new doctor

well its going to be a busy day my hubby's bday is today but really this weekend is when we are doing stuff to really celebrate:dance:


----------



## bnporter81

Happy birthday to your hubby, Raven!:cake:

I was wondering about Rachel, too. Hopefully we hear some good news soon!:happydance:


----------



## seabean

Raven, I must say, your chart looks pretty awesome! When are you testing?!

Congrats on creating a little lime Katya! :) You're basically out of the woods now with the early risk stuff, such a relief to hit that milestone!

Mrsc, how is mommy-duty going so far?!?

Fingers crossed for Rachel!!


----------



## Rachel789

I am still here waiting impatiently! I have been having tons of Braxton hicks, I was timing them last night for awhile and they were coming about every 6 mins but they don't hurt at all just uncomfortable. I would imagine when it's real contractions they will hurt? Not that I want pain but I hope when I am really in early labor they feel different so I know the difference. This morning I am still getting tons of them, about every 6-8 mins. Hopefully it means something will happen soon!

Happy 11 weeks Katya! I love the stories of telling your family tha you are pregnant, sounds like it was an emotional experience for everyone :)

Raven- your chart looks great! Glad to see things are getting back on track for you. I hope your bfp is coming soon :)

Dee- how are you feeling?

Nat- how are things with you? Feeling any ms yet?

Caroline- you are right behind me! Anything happening yet?

Bethany- did you give up on charting? Any signs of o?

Bex, Louise, lil- I hope all is well with the new mommies!

Newmrs- we haven't heard from you in awhile. I hope all is well :hugs:


----------



## mrsc81

Rachel you will definitely know, I was worried I wouldn't, but I knew labour had started before I even got out of bed, a pain woke me up, and I just knew 'this is it'.
It will be painful but not really bad at first, I was on the phone to my mum 3hrs after I got woken up, telling her I was in labour :haha:

Everything is going great other than lack of sleep and being very busy :flower:


----------



## rmsh1

Rachel when I went into labour I was not convinced it was happening for HOURS :haha: I was getting AF cramps for a while before I finally realised it might really be it. I was helping my friend cook dinner, and I ate a full sized dinner. It was not until after dinner that I realised the cramps were kinda regular and it might be real. Silly, but I just kept thinking it was not real


----------



## raventtc

feeling really crappy right now. I woke at 3 with a terrible stomach ache, tossed and turned trying to go back to sleep and not think about it...but finally got up at 4 found brown spotting when i wiped went and made my self a cup of tea and layed on the couch until around 7 when I had to get moving and ready for my work day. But wow I still terrible, still haven't ate anything and not really thinking I will just hot tea with some honey in it....i have found brown spotting for about 3 days now - doesn't happen all day but it has happened -- i feel like if i throw up i would feel sooo much better


----------



## Diddums

Sounds promising raven. Do you usually spot? How long is your lp usually? Xxx


----------



## seabean

Feel better Raven! :( :hugs: Hopefully these are BFP symptoms and not AF or a bug!


----------



## raventtc

i do usually spot right before af like the day before and I was having mid cycle spotting do to a poylp i had -- but its been removed and haven't had spotting it really only happens at the most 2x a day when i wipe -- my lp has be 16 days give or take a day FF has af starting on Tuesday for me -- yesterday I felt bad too just kinda crampy and bloated like af was coming or something -- fingers crossed it is something promising!! I kinda am thinking that i am backed up (tmi) since i haven't had a proper bm for a bit either...


----------



## mrsc81

Fingers crossed Raven :)


----------



## Rachel789

I hope this means something raven!!


----------



## MommyDream

FX Raven!

Rachel - I had BH occurring 6-8 mins apart a couple of days before I actually went into labour! And then, like Bex, I wasn't convinced labour was actually happening at first! Good luck - I bet it will happen soon for you!


----------



## rmsh1

Ohhh good luck Raven!


----------



## cmwilson

Raven - I'll keep my fingers crossed that this is a good sign for you!! :thumbup:

Rachel - I'm thinking about you! Hope things progress for you soon and you have a smooth labor! :hugs:

Nothing really new here! Just trucking along! I've had occasional cramps but nothing consistent and, tmi alert, I feel like I'm having more BMs than I usually do, wonder if that means anything. :wacko: Not trying to rush things, just trying to enjoy the last couple of weeks of feeling her moving inside me. :cloud9:


----------



## mrsc81

Im sure I had more BM's for a few days before I went into labour, good luck caroline! :)


----------



## bnporter81

FX'd for you Raven, that good things are on the horizon!:af:

Rachel, yeah, I've pretty much given up on the charting for now at least:dohh:I'm still doing an OPK almost daily so I may start back charting if it looks close to positive. And yes, you'll know the difference between BH and the real thing. I've had 3 and each time the pain woke me up in the middle of the night:haha:I also had pain going down my thighs with one of them which I've heard can be a sign of labor...also had a lot of back pain during contractions with my last 2. I know at this point being pregnant can be miserable. I hope she comes soon for you:hugs:

Caroline, yes, enjoy the feeling of movement while you can. I missed that feeling so bad after mine were born, but it helped a lot looking over at my beautiful baby and knowing that I could just pick them up, hold them, and actually be able to see them. Then I realized that was a way better feeling:cloud9:I hope your little one comes soon as well. Good luck!:hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

Thank you everyone! I am still having bh every 6-8 mins its been going on for more than two days now so hopefully something will happen really soon. I have a dr appt today in a few hours and they will check my cervix to see what's happening so I will keep you all posted!

Raven- your chart looks soooo good! When will you test? Anymore spotting?


----------



## Diddums

Raven, your chart is looking fab!! When are you testing? Monday/Tuesday? Xxx


----------



## raventtc

might test tuesday/wednesday not really sure - I still have had brown spotting but it nevers gets to my underwear..just when i wipe sometimes. Yesterday I started to get a headache....so not to sure if this is real or not, since my headaches seem to be a sign of af on her way...and my chart does look pretty good but I have def felt that same way like a million times it seems too...but thanks for the FX ladies :hugs:

rachel...can't wait to hear how your appointment went


----------



## seabean

Rachel, what's your cervix doing!?!? (Thats a crazy question on any other forum :haha:)

Raven, I hope this cycle is it for you!


----------



## mrsc81

Maybe Rachel is having/has had baby .. Exciting :)


----------



## bnporter81

Can't wait to hear your update Rachel!!

Caroline, anything going on with your L.O.?

Raven, I agree...your chart is looking fabulous! FX'd this is it!


----------



## Rachel789

Hi ladies! Just wanted to let you know I had my baby girl yesterday, Shaelyn Marie, She was a whopping 9 lbs 3 ounces :shock: she is beautiful and we are soooo in love!! :cloud9: We check out of the hospital tomorrow morning so I will try to get back on and post pics and share my whole birth story soon.


----------



## Diddums

Awww Rachel. Lovely to hear from you. Congratulations to you and hubby on the birth of Shaelyn Marie. Can't wait to hear the whole birth story. Hope it wasn't too bad xxxxx


----------



## MommyDream

Congratulations Rachel!!! Lovely name - I have a niece named Shaelyn! Can't wait to hear your story!


----------



## mrsc81

Congrats Rachel, I suspected you would of had LO, lovely name :)
Cant wait to see pics!


----------



## cmwilson

Congratulations Rachel! Can't wait to see pictures and hear your birth story!! Beautiful name!


----------



## cmwilson

bnporter81 said:


> Can't wait to hear your update Rachel!!
> 
> Caroline, anything going on with your L.O.?
> 
> Raven, I agree...your chart is looking fabulous! FX'd this is it!

Bethany - Nothing going on with me yet. Seems to be a trend to have the baby a day before the due date on here so maybe I'll have her next Sunday. :thumbup:


----------



## foquita

it really is a trend isn't it caroline! :) i don't think i have any BnB friends who went overdue?? 

CONGRATULATIONS rachel!! :happydance: can't wait to see pics of her :cloud9:


----------



## mrsc81

Yes I believe myself, Lil and Rachel gave birth the day before our due date! Weird!


----------



## MommyDream

Yes! And Bex was just a few days before too!


----------



## Diddums

Here's hoping same happens to me :)


----------



## foquita

me three katya! :haha: 

that's actually really spooky that you all conceived around the same time then had your babies a day before the due date! :)


----------



## rmsh1

Congrats Rachel! Cant wait for piccies!!!

Yes Emma was born a few days early, at 39 + 4. I did some reading about late babies etc, and one theory about "overdue" babies is that some people just do not know exactly when they ovulate. We here seem to know EXACTLY when we ovulate so our dates are VERY accurate :)


----------



## cmwilson

That means this week could be my week! YIKES! :haha:


----------



## seabean

Congrats Rachel!!! I can't wait to see pics and hear all about her!!


----------



## NewMrs2011

Congratulations Rachel! Hope you and your little girl are both well :)


----------



## Diddums

I thought I was over being sick. Apparently not. Was trying to clean the bathroom and threw up bile mixed with stomach acid. Not pleasant. At least it means baby is doing well. Only 4 days until my 12+2 scan :)


----------



## raventtc

pretty sure i am out again, all signs have been pointing at af showing up execpt my chart and now it looks like she is coming too....got the normal af headaches a few days ago, then started spotting red....and this am when i went to the bathroom it sure looked like she came...no flow as of rightnow just sort of spotting but I already know that I am out -- and will keep trying a few more cycles but that is all -- 

rachel soo glad to hear your little one is here! and love love the name


----------



## seabean

Raven - :hugs: sorry about possible AF. Are you going to try anything different next cycle if it comes?

Katya - sucks about the continued morning sickness, bleh. 

I had a regular check-up today and urine, blood pressure, weight, heartbeat, belly measurement, etc are all great! I was sure I had gained some weight b/c my ass feels girnormous lately, but I've only gained 1 pound in the past month...I'm not sure how that's even possible!? Maybe my body is shifting fat around from other places to store it in my butt and thighs. Anyone else feel like they were gaining weight in particular spots more than others?


----------



## raventtc

gotta wait to hear back from the doctor and go get another ultrasound then we may start some med's so if this is af....hopefully i can get that all done and get med's started soon for the next cycle


----------



## Diddums

Raven sorry about AF. Hopefully you can start meds in the next couple cycles. Will you be using Femara or clomid? 

Dee glad to hear everything went well. How much have you gained so far? If you don't mind me asking. 

I'm really struggling to find meals I want to eat. Ended up with cereal and fruit salad for dinner. I also couldn't decide on a sandwich for lunch tomorrow so ended up with marmite sandwich, a yogurt and fruit/veg sticks. If nothing else I'm eating healthier :)


----------



## bnporter81

Wow, I'm late on the congrats again:dohh:](*,)

A big congrats to you Rachel! :hugs::pink::crib::laundry::hangwashing::dishes:The name is beautiful and I can't wait to see pics. I bet she's beautiful:cloud9:My biggest baby was 8lbs 10.5oz, so I feel your pain:blush:

Dee, you mentioned your butt feeling bigger...for some reason with my boys I think my butt got a lot bigger:dohh:Didn't seem to really do it with my daughter though...not sure why that is, lol. Glad to hear everything is going good:thumbup:

I know we'll be hearing good news from you soon, Caroline. Good luck!:hugs:


----------



## mrsc81

Raven - sorry to hear you think AF is on its way, hope you can get some help from your doc next cycle :hugs:

Dee - oh my goodness, my ass and thighs got so big, and they still are :( none of my clothes fit me, I need to lose 10lbs so I'm going to look at getting an exercise bike as we haven't got space for a treadmill.


----------



## seabean

I've gained 17 pounds so far at 28 weeks. I started at 130. With 3 months left to go still I really want to stick to the recommended weight gain which is 25-30 total. I don't really look like I've gained much except my baby bump, with the exception of my butt and thighs. :dohh: Bethany, I've also heard that people gain weight differently with different genders. At least summer is basically here so I can switch to skirts/dresses and ditch these stretched out maternity skinny jeans that have been holding on for dear life! :haha:


----------



## seabean

Raven - temp is still up today! Any further signs of AF at all??


----------



## mrsc81

I started at 119lbs and gained 40/42lbs :blush: Im still about 138lbs, but im just aiming to lose 10lbs


----------



## Diddums

Woop woop I am officially 12 weeks today! Can't wait to see baby in two days :)

I haven't gained anything so far, which is fab as I'm very fluffy to begin with, and guidelines say I should only gain about 15/20lbs xxx


----------



## seabean

Diddums said:


> Woop woop I am officially 12 weeks today! Can't wait to see baby in two days :)
> 
> I haven't gained anything so far, which is fab as I'm very fluffy to begin with, and guidelines say I should only gain about 15/20lbs xxx

Congrats Katya! I also didn't gain anything in the first trimester. Actually lost 5 lb. Food smelled horrible to me for about a month and it was hard to find stuff I could eat. My appetite came back with a vengeance around 14 weeks, just in time for the vacation we went on :)


----------



## mrsc81

Happy 12 weeks :)


----------



## raventtc

i have no idea what is going on with this cycle...i think i have said that a million times!! Anyway i am still temping cause af isn't flowing i am spotting dark red off and on...well not even really i don't know how to explain it, when i wipe it seems like a lot so i put in a tampon..and then when i went and removed it just a little dot of blood...yesterday i didn't wear a tampon or a panty liner and nothing in the panties but always when i wipe!! even when i temp in the am i don't even see blood on the thermo...i know totally tmi..so maybe i shouldn't have messed with ff settings and i am on 13dpo today...might switch it around and see what happens -- who knows, i even worked out last night and didn't have any heavy spotting or anything just the same old wipe and you see it..


----------



## mrsc81

Sorry I don't have any advice, but I hope you figure out what's going on soon :hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

Here are a few pics of Shaelyn. Things have been hectic around here so I haven't gotten my birth story typed up yet but I will start working on it. Everything is going good and I am loving being a mom! I am having issues with breastfeeding which is really disappointing. I am barely producing anything and I have been pumping and having to give her formula because she lost 1 pound. But she is already gaining it back and is healthy. I am hoping if I keep pumping things will get better because I really want to breastfeed :( 

https://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/Rachel7899/012_zps80f63115.jpg

https://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/Rachel7899/006_zps95929ac8.jpg

https://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/Rachel7899/004_zps42b60f17.jpg


----------



## Rachel789

I have been doing research and it appears PCOS can cause low milk supply. So frustrating that PCOS is still haunting me even after getting pregnant. :(


----------



## MommyDream

She's beautiful Rachel!!! I love the hair!

Sorry about the low milk supply... If you keep pumping it may just work! Did Shaelyn have trouble latching? Breastfeeding is really hard and takes a lot of work. Some women have magical abilities (or luck?) and it just works for them, but I really think that's the minority. Keep at it - I hope it works out for you! But if not, all that matters is that Shaelyn is healthy!


----------



## Diddums

Rachel, Shaelyn is absolutely gorgeous. You must be well chuffed. How much sleep you getting? 

The link betwee pcos and low supply is pants. How much evidence is there? Xxx


----------



## MommyDream

Oh and I forgot to add that I have PCOS and oversupply! So maybe there is some link but not everyone has that issue it seems.. :)


----------



## seabean

Rachel!!!! She is GORGEOUS! You must be so happy :) I haven't breastfed before, but I also hear that it's a lot harder than women make it out to be and requires patience and time. I hope you stick with it! If not, then it's not your fault!!

Raven, I hope your cycle was just off a few days in FF and that it resolves quickly :hugs:


----------



## rmsh1

She is lovely Rachel! What a good mop of hair, similar to Emma's!

Sorry the breast feeding is not easy :( I hope it can sort itself out, but don't worry, formula is fine too. Even if you are doing both, Shaelyn does get some breastmilk


----------



## mrsc81

She is gorgeous :)
I couldn't breast feed either, just didn't work for us :(


----------



## Diddums

My mum had trouble bf and formula fed both my sister and I and we are fine. I don't think there's anything wrong with formula. 

I will be upset if I can't bf, not because I'm failing at bf and baby will need formula but just because I've wanted to bf since I've wanted a baby (if that makes sense). I think ladies these days are pressurised into breast is best which stresses a lot of mums out! And no new mum needs the added stress and worry!

Eeee 9.5 hrs until my scan :)


----------



## mrsc81

I bet your really excited :)


----------



## Diddums

Yeh very excited. I just want to go to sleep so the time goes faster, but I'm too excited to fall asleep :)


----------



## foquita

good luck at your scan today katya! :happydance: 

raven, sorry your cycle is messing you about again :hugs: hope it sorts itself out 

rachel, she is absolutely gorgeous! I love her hair :cloud9: are there any supplements you can take to help your supply? this is my joint main worry about becoming a mum, I don't have cow's milk and won't be giving my LO cow's milk so I'm under massive pressure to breastfeed, I'm hoping i'll be able to make it work out because it's the only option! is motherhood everything you imagined it would be? 

Caroline, you're next in line to give birth! I can't wait to see pictures of baby claire :cloud9: 

Bethany, how is your cycle going? what are you going to do about your doctor, get a new one? 

dee, I'm glad your pregnancy is going well and can't wait to virtually meet the baby who broke the girl trend! :) I'm wondering if I'll follow your lead and have a boy! 

everyone else I follow your journals so will just give :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## foquita

hope I didn't miss anyone out!


----------



## Diddums

Hello Ladies!!!! Scan went really well :) Baby wouldn't cooperate at first so I also had to walk around and up and down stairs so baby would move.

I'm measuring 12+6 so i'm now due 16th November :) Baby was 65mm and NT was 1.5mm.

https://i43.tinypic.com/14az98j.png


----------



## mrsc81

Lovely :)
I guess boy :)


----------



## Diddums

Lou you're the first boy guess. I have 6 girl guesses already lol xxx


----------



## mrsc81

I did think girl at first, but surely there has to be more boys :haha:


----------



## Diddums

Lol love that Lou!!! Made me laugh out loud in the apple store. Hubby looked at me oddly lol


----------



## Rachel789

Aww cute scan pic Katya!! So happy that all is well. I am going to guess boy but only because of all the girls we have had in this thread, no other reasoning!

Nat- I LOVE being a mom, it is such an amazing feeling! i am working with a lactation consultant and she said if my production doesn't get better by tomorrow she wants me to try an herb called more milk plus by motherlove. I pray something works.

Caroline- any signs of labor? 

I will hopefully get around to my birth story soon. Right now I am still trying to catch up on sleep!

I hope all is well with everyone else :)


----------



## Rachel789

MommyDream said:


> She's beautiful Rachel!!! I love the hair!
> 
> Sorry about the low milk supply... If you keep pumping it may just work! Did Shaelyn have trouble latching? Breastfeeding is really hard and takes a lot of work. Some women have magical abilities (or luck?) and it just works for them, but I really think that's the minority. Keep at it - I hope it works out for you! But if not, all that matters is that Shaelyn is healthy!

The latch was not right the first few days and my nipples were KILLING me! I had a lactation consultant come to my house and we got the latch figured out. I am hoping maybe my supply is behind because of the latch. I am going to work hard at it and do all I can!


----------



## MommyDream

Rachel789 said:


> MommyDream said:
> 
> 
> She's beautiful Rachel!!! I love the hair!
> 
> Sorry about the low milk supply... If you keep pumping it may just work! Did Shaelyn have trouble latching? Breastfeeding is really hard and takes a lot of work. Some women have magical abilities (or luck?) and it just works for them, but I really think that's the minority. Keep at it - I hope it works out for you! But if not, all that matters is that Shaelyn is healthy!
> 
> The latch was not right the first few days and my nipples were KILLING me! I had a lactation consultant come to my house and we got the latch figured out. I am hoping maybe my supply is behind because of the latch. I am going to work hard at it and do all I can!Click to expand...

Glad you got the latch figured out! My nipples were horribly painful at the start too... So bad that they bled and Elodie coughed up blood once! I saw lac. Consultants twice and things are finally going well but it took a few weeks of persistence. Good luck Rachel!:thumbup:


----------



## mrsc81

Diddums said:


> Lol love that Lou!!! Made me laugh out loud in the apple store. Hubby looked at me oddly lol

:haha:


----------



## rmsh1

Lovely pic Katya! I am guessing boy as there are too many girls :haha:

Sorry I have no advice Rachel, I am one of those annoying women that found breast feeding easy. My only advice re nipple pain is to apply lanolin right from the start. It saved my nipples in those first few days, and they didn't crack


----------



## MommyDream

rmsh1 said:


> Sorry I have no advice Rachel, I am one of those annoying women that found breast feeding easy. My only advice re nipple pain is to apply lanolin right from the start. It saved my nipples in those first few days, and they didn't crack

I didn't mean annoying!! :hugs: I meant just that it just works for some women!!! But I feel like its the minority :blush:


----------



## rmsh1

MommyDream said:


> rmsh1 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry I have no advice Rachel, I am one of those annoying women that found breast feeding easy. My only advice re nipple pain is to apply lanolin right from the start. It saved my nipples in those first few days, and they didn't crack
> 
> I didn't mean annoying!! :hugs: I meant just that it just works for some women!!! But I feel like its the minority :blush:Click to expand...

Silly internet not letting me say that in a nice way :) I didn't take offence Lil, I know I am in a minority and feel VERY fortunate for that. I hate how hard it is for other people.

Breast feeding for us is of course partly about what is supposedly best for baby, but also it is just so much cheaper for us. We are on one income and it is really hard, it is nice not to have to fork out for the expense of formula. But I would not for one minute feel bad about giving my baby formula if breast feeding did not work


----------



## cmwilson

Beautiful ultrasound picture Katya, you must be so thrilled.

Raven - Sorry your cycle is messing with you again. Hopefully your doc can help sort things out.

Rachel - Shaelyn is so beautiful. I'm sorry breastfeeding isn't working out, you must be frustrated.

Well it's been a rough day for me. We had to put my sweet cat Kit to sleep today because he was bleeding internally. He is the second cat in six months that I've lost. My pregnancy has not been kind to my cats. I'm just crushed. As far as labor goes, there is nothing going on. I have no doubt I'm going to be overdue. I'll try to keep you ladies updated.


----------



## mrsc81

Caroline so sorry to hear about your cat :hugs:
I hope you have a smooth labour, maybe 39+6 for you too!


----------



## Diddums

Thanks Ladies. Yes I am so so happy :) The ultrasound was amazing. We got to see baby wriggling hands and legs and moving around. They checked baby from head to toe and everything looks fine at this stage :) Hoping I don't need as full a bladder for 20 weeks scan (1st July - 7 weeks time!) as I had to relieve my bladder just a bit a few times or I would have peed myself. The relief when the scan was over was immense. The whole thing took 45mins as I had to run up and down stairs for 15min to try to move baby! So worth it though :) and the sonographer gor print happy so I have 5 photos :) all three scan pics (6wks, 10wks,12wks) are now stuck to my fridge and I love lookin at them when I wonder past :)

Caroline, sorry to hear about your cat. Can't imagine how hard it must be for you! Just take comfort in the fact that kit isn't suffering anymore and had a good life with you! Hope baby makes an appearance soon and doesn't keep you waiting!


----------



## Diddums

Raven I've seen you've started a new cycle. What's the plan with this new one? I have my fingers crossed for you! Xxx


----------



## mrsc81

You do have to have a full bladder for 20 week scan too unfortunately :haha:


----------



## Diddums

Oh great. Maybe I won't overdo it as much as I did this time. Driving to the hospital was a nightmare! There was a mile long road full of speed bumps and at each one I had to really concentrate so I wouldn't wet myself lol. :haha:

13 weeks today. Does that mean I'm now in second tri? Different websites say different things!


----------



## mrsc81

Yes 2nd tri :happydance:
I made that mistake when I paid for my early scan, I drank LOADS, then they were running behind and I was almost crying in agony, they said to let a little out, but I was scared that if I started it wouldn't stop and I would empty my bladder :haha:


----------



## Diddums

Haha I must admit it took a lot of effort to stop weeing. But after the second and third time it became a lot easier. I must have let a little out about 4/5 times I was in agony about to wet myself! I was doing the 'I'm about to pee myself dance' and other pregnant lady said she knew that dance well, and that she had drank so much water before her first scan, her bladder was too full and the sonographer made her empty it half way!

Yay second trimester :happydance: I'm a third of the way through. Must admit, looking back its gone really quickly! We're off to mamas and papas today to buy some other bits, then I need some new trousers as mine are too tight, and hubby need some new shoes :) Will post a picture of my purchases later. John Lewis have the most adorable baby clothes! And hubby and I were testing out the prams. Was suck a lovely moment as it got hubby really excited and made it that much more real :) xxx


----------



## mrsc81

Look forward to seeing purchases :happydance:
Have a nice day :)


----------



## bnporter81

Hi girls...so sorry I've been MIA lately. Been a lot going on here. On Thursday my 3 (almost 4) year old was outside playing with his big sister and her friend. He hadn't even been outside 5 minutes when I heard him screaming. Went out and he was holding his arm and my daughter said he fell on the concrete. Well, took him to the doctor and found out he has a broken arm:nope:He's got a bright,neon green cast that goes all the way up past his elbow and he has to go back weekly for a few weeks for them to x-rays and make sure it's healing properly. It's his right arm, too, and that makes it hard for him to use the bathroom, eat, change clothes. I just feel so sorry for him. And right when summer is starting soon, too.

Rachel, she is so beautiful!!:cloud9:Love the pics! I heard that about PCOS, too, with the milk supply. I think there's some truth to it. I didn't have problems with my daughter (when I was 20), but with my last one I felt like I was feeding him 24/7 and he was still sooo skinny and always hungry. Eventually I had to give up and give him formula because he just wasn't gaining enough weight. I don't know if I just didn't have enough or if there wasn't enough fat in my milk. But even now, at almost 3, he's still a very thin child so it may have just been his metabolism, or something like that.:shrug: I'd keep trying to breastfeed, but don't feel bad if you need to supplement sometimes with formula:hugs:

Katya, so glad your scan went well! Little Gerbera is precious!:cloud9:

Caroline, I'm so sorry about your cat. I know it must be hard losing 2 cats so close together:hugs:Your big day is coming soon, hon. Do you have everything all ready? Can't wait to see pics of your little one, too:cloud9:

Nat, I don't really have a plan right now...I'm getting kind of burned out on all of it. Almost to the point where I want to say I don't even care any more. Of course I DO care, but you know...you just feel that way sometimes. Here in the next month or so I'm probably going to go to another doctor I've been to before and see if they'll do anything to help. If not, I don't know. Just keep on taking my inositol/folic acid and other vitamins. If it happens, it happens. I'm going to try to enjoy the summer and not think about it too much. How are you feeling? Much MS?

Sorry the pic is upside down...couldn't get it right, lol.:wacko:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0221[1].jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Diddums

Aww Bethany poor Ickle boy. Though at least the cast looks very cool! Is he in any pain? Hope he heals correctly and quickly and can enjoy the summer. How long does the cast need to stay on? Xxxx


----------



## Rachel789

Caroline- I am so sorry to hear about your kitty. I am a huge animal lover and my cat is my baby so I know how devastated you must be. Just know your cat is not suffering anymore :hugs:

Has your dr checked your cervix yet to see if anything is happening? The mid wife checked mine the day before I had Shaelyn and I was 1 cm dialated and over 50% effaced so she did a sweep and sure enough I woke up at 3 am Saturday with contractions. The sweep can get things going, maybe you can ask for one. I can't wait to hear the news when it happens!

Bethany- I am so sorry to hear about your sons broken arm :( I hope he gets better quick as possible!

Katya- yay for 2nd tri!! Before you know it we will be awaiting your news on going into labor. It goes quick!


----------



## bnporter81

Thanks...I hope he gets better quick,too:thumbup: The doctor said the cast has to be on for about 4 or 5 weeks, but after that he will either go to a soft cast (not sure what that is) or he'll have some sort of brace on it for a little while afterwards. So he won't be in it the whole summer...that's good. I'm just a little concerned with him being so young about the condition of his bones even after the cast comes off. I feel like I'll be worrying anytime he falls or hits his arm on anything:dohh:

Congrats on your second trimester, Katya!:happydance:


----------



## mrsc81

Just a quick drop in as I'm in bed about to get some :sleep:

Bethany - hope your LO heals well, you feel helpless when there in pain :-(

Caroline - can't wait for an update :)


----------



## rmsh1

Congrats on 2nd tri Katya!

Sorry about your son's arm Bethany :( I never broke any bones as a kid, but my sister did. They bounce back quick, and heal much faster than adults.

Sorry about your cat Caroline :( I would be so sad putting my pet down too


----------



## mrsc81

Happy Due Date Caroline :)
Hope little lady doesn't keep you waiting too long!


----------



## Diddums

Ooo yes happy due date Caroline! Hope the little missus comes soon :) xx


----------



## seabean

Good luck Caroline - I hope she comes soon! :) You must be so excited to meet her!


----------



## Rachel789

Happy due date Caroline! She will be here anytime now :) how are you feeling?


----------



## cmwilson

Thanks ladies. :hugs: We had an appointment today with an ultrasound and NST. Everything looked good. They estimated her weight around 8 pounds and we could see she has a head of hair on her from the ultrasound. :cloud9: The doctor checked me and not only has she not really dropped down but I'm not dilated either. :dohh: I just have to wait it out but they have scheduled me for an induction next Monday. Hopefully I'll go before then but we'll see. I have another NST on Thursday just to make sure everything is still ok. So I will keep you ladies informed but I guess I will be breaking the trend of going early! Just excited to meet my little girl, we just have to be patient. :coffee:


----------



## mrsc81

Good Luck :)


----------



## Diddums

Hopefully she will drop and you can dilate ASAP lol!

Ladies who used progesterone pesseries, when did you stop? I'm 13+2 today and I finished my last one yesterday. I called dr this morning and he said to just stop and that would be ok. I was on 200mg a day. Is this normal?

I bought a maxicosi cabriofix car seat yesterday. I had a £25 amazon voucher which I got through signing up to amazon family, and the price was £84 on amazon so got the seat for £59. Thought that was a really good price! Also bought a full length body pillow from Argos which was half price at £9.99. Had really good reviews and will come in handy when bump grows :)

When did you ladies start feeling baby move? Xxx


----------



## mrsc81

Heard good things about that pillow :thumbup:
I felt baby move around 14 weeks which is early for a 1st pregnancy, but everyone is different :)


----------



## Diddums

Thanks Lou, what does it feel like at first? I'm a bit fluffier so reckon it will be more like 17-18 weeks but just wondering what to look out for :)

Can't believe I'm 14 weeks on Saturday :)


----------



## foquita

oh no caroline, i'm so sorry to hear about kit :( :hugs: i would be devastated to lose a cat so understand how upset you must be :hugs: happy due date! i hope she surprises you and comes all of a sudden :) 

bethany, your poor son! ouch! glad he won't have to have the big cast on all summer though :) i've never broken a bone, i was always jealous of people who got a cast because people got to write on them :haha:


----------



## foquita

katya i can't believe you're almost 14 weeks either, your pregnancy has flown in! :happydance: 

i want a full body pillow but i want a snoogle! they are american though so i don't think i'll be able to get one :cry: great deal on the car seat, i signed up for amazon family too yay :happydance: need to find something to spend my voucher on!


----------



## Diddums

Lol Nat I was going to spend the voucher on toys and clothes but thought I might as well get something more useful!


----------



## foquita

yeah that makes much more sense! i don't have a car yet but will hopefully pass my test and get a car in the summer so maybe i could use mine for a car seat too :)


----------



## rmsh1

cmwilson said:


> Thanks ladies. :hugs: We had an appointment today with an ultrasound and NST. Everything looked good. They estimated her weight around 8 pounds and we could see she has a head of hair on her from the ultrasound. :cloud9: The doctor checked me and not only has she not really dropped down but I'm not dilated either. :dohh: I just have to wait it out but they have scheduled me for an induction next Monday. Hopefully I'll go before then but we'll see. I have another NST on Thursday just to make sure everything is still ok. So I will keep you ladies informed but I guess I will be breaking the trend of going early! Just excited to meet my little girl, we just have to be patient. :coffee:

Caroline Emma did not drop til my waters broke! Then it was ALL on! So don't worry about not dropping yet.

I loved seeing all Emma's hair on the ultrasound too :cloud9: and she certainly came out with a lot! :haha:



Diddums said:


> Hopefully she will drop and you can dilate ASAP lol!
> 
> Ladies who used progesterone pesseries, when did you stop? I'm 13+2 today and I finished my last one yesterday. I called dr this morning and he said to just stop and that would be ok. I was on 200mg a day. Is this normal?
> 
> I bought a maxicosi cabriofix car seat yesterday. I had a £25 amazon voucher which I got through signing up to amazon family, and the price was £84 on amazon so got the seat for £59. Thought that was a really good price! Also bought a full length body pillow from Argos which was half price at £9.99. Had really good reviews and will come in handy when bump grows :)
> 
> When did you ladies start feeling baby move? Xxx

I first felt movement at 16 weeks and for me it felt like a twitch or muscle spasm :)


----------



## mrsc81

Yes I would describe it as a poke/twitch


----------



## seabean

Nat - I LOVE MY SNOOGLE body pillow! :haha: it's amazing to sleep with! Although sometimes I'll wake up in the middle of the night and be really tangled up in it and panic, but then it's fine. 

Katya - I first felt my boy kick at 17 weeks. It was like a definite poke. I think 16~20 weeks is average for first pregnancies, and they say that might be later if you are heavier. At first I would only feel him kick once in a while while laying down at night and concentrating on it. But now it's almost constant squirming!


----------



## mrsc81

Oh yes at 14 weeks it was like once/twice in a week, got more regular the further on I was. 16 weeks it started a lot more often.


----------



## Diddums

Eeeek so happy. Hubby has said we can book a private 3d gender scan at 16 weeks. We should be findin out gender on 2nd June!! So excited lol xxx


----------



## mrsc81

Woohoo! :happydance:
I had mine at 16+2 in 2d, they tell you gender in 2d then pay extra to peek in 3d :)


----------



## Diddums

It's so exciting. Luckily my package includes 2d, 3d, and 4d views :) it's only £56 plus we get an extra £25 off as we already have a scan booked with them for 27 weeks :)


----------



## mrsc81

Mine was £45 for 2d they wanted an extra £5 to view 3d which I didn't bother with as they use 2d to determine gender.
That's sooo close Katya, I bet your really excited :)


----------



## Diddums

Ah fair enough. My price includes the extra already lol. Did you get a photo of the scan?

Yup so exited. Can't believe it's only two weeks away! I've got my friends housewarming the same afternoon, which is really cool as she is 20 weeks ahead of me with a girl and she is really excited we will be on Mat leave at the same time :) xx


----------



## mrsc81

Yes was supposed to get 4 pics, but realised when I got home they only gave me 3 :dohh:


----------



## bnporter81

Katya, I bet you're so excited to find out the gender! Do you have any gut feelings about the sex? I had a 3D scan with both of my boys and I thought it was amazing....sooo much better than the the regular 2D! I'm slightly on the heavier side and I usually feel movement around 17 weeks. It's very light at first...then you keep feeling it off and on and you finally realize, "hey, that's the baby moving":dohh: It's always comforting when you start feeling movement because it just puts your mind at ease more.

Caroline, I know you are so ready for her to come by now. You must have made quite a nice little home for her in there since she doesn't want to leave yet:winkwink: Hopefully she'll be here soon and you won't have to get the induction:hugs:

Hope everyone had a great mother's day on Sunday and I hope you all have a great rest of the week:flower:


----------



## Rachel789

Katya- I can't wait to find out what your having, how exciting! I first felt movement around 17 weeks. It was really distinct around 22-23 weeks. But I had an anterior placenta so it took a bit longer for it to be obvious.


----------



## Rachel789

I finally got around to my birth story! It is kind of long but here it is:

Starting Tuesday April 30th-May 3rd I was having Braxton Hicks contractions every 6-8 minutes, they did not hurt but were very uncomfortable. Once this started I was feeling like things would happen soon. I had my prenatal appointment on Friday, May 3rd at 39+5. The mid wife checked my cervix and I was one cm dilated and 50% effaced. She did a sweep and said at the most it would be a week until I had the baby but it really could be anytime now. She suggested I try to do some walking to get things going. DH and I went out for dinner that night and had pizza, then went to the mall to do some walking since it was hot outside. While having dinner and walking around the contractions were still about 6-8 minutes apart but at this time they were starting to get slightly painful. We went home and watched tv and while I was laying on the couch I was getting more uncomfortable but still not too bad and I didn&#8217;t think it was labor yet. I went to bed around 11 or 12 and woke up at 3 a.m. and that is when the contractions started to get painful. I kept trying to go back to sleep but I couldn&#8217;t. For an hour I was in and out of bed and timing the contractions, which were around 5 minutes apart and finally around 4 a.m. I woke DH up and told him I thought this was it. I was starving so I asked him to make me some eggs and toast and I continued to time the contractions, which remained around 4-5 minutes apart. I ate only a few bites of food and took a shower around 5 a.m. and I noticed in the shower they were coming more frequently. Once I got out and timed them again they were 3 minutes apart so I told DH we needed to hurry up and pack the last few things we needed and get moving. He didn&#8217;t quite believe I was as far along as I was and kept asking if I was sure it was time yet, but I was in a lot of pain at that point and we had a 30 minute ride to the hospital so I decided we should go to be safe. When we got in the car the contractions slowed down to 6 minutes or so apart, I thought to myself &#8220;great I will probably get there and be sent home&#8221;. We arrived at the hospital around 6:30 a.m. and were sent to triage and they checked me and said I was 6 cm dilated! I couldn&#8217;t believe I was that far along already. So they admitted me and sent me to labor and delivery. I told them in triage that I wanted to epi so they took some blood work and said once that came back ok I could get my epi. The contractions continued to get more intense and I was impatiently waiting for my epi. The anesthesiologist was in an emergency c-section so they said the attending would come. Three times I was told he was on his way and he never showed up. It was such torture thinking the pain relief was coming, I kept staring at the door and no one came. DH and my mom were very surprised at how I was handling the contractions. I wanted complete silence and I just breathed through them and didn&#8217;t make a noise. For me it was better to remain in control than to scream in pain. Finally after waiting 2.5 hours the anesthesiologist came and got my epi in within 6 minutes, they said that was very fast and it helped that I was able to start very still which was so difficult during the painful contractions. Getting the epi was so easy and did not hurt at all. Finally I was able to relax and talk normally and take a little nap. I was exhausted as I only slept a couple hours during the night. They checked my cervix again right after the epi was in, and from 7 a.m. until 11 a.m. I hadn&#8217;t progressed at all, I was still only 6 cm. They went ahead and broke my water and at this time I was told there was meconium in the water and the baby would not be able to be placed on my chest immediately after birth. They had to check her out first and make sure she was ok. I was very disappointed but all that mattered to me at that point was she is healthy and taken care of. A couple hours after they broke my water they checked me again and I had only progressed to 7 cm so they decided it would be a good idea to start me on Pitocin to get my contractions stronger and closer together. It was around 1:00 p.m. that they started the Pitocin and by around 3:00 p.m. I was fully dilated and the baby&#8217;s head was down very low and DH told me he could see her hair and she had dark hair. I started crying at this point because I knew I would be meeting her soon. I was so numb from the epi that I couldn&#8217;t feel the contractions so the nurse had to tell me when to push. I didn&#8217;t even feel the ring of fire everyone talks about when she crowned. I was told even with the epi I would feel the ring of fire and that pushing on average takes about 2-3 hours. I pushed for around 35 minutes and Shaelyn Marie was born on Saturday, May 4th at 3:38 p.m. weighing 9 pounds 3 ounces and 21 inches long. I was in shock when I heard how big she was. Everything was ok with the meconium and after they checked her out and cleaned her off she was given to me. It was the most amazing feeling looking into her eyes and holding her for the first time, I couldn&#8217;t stop crying! I ended up tearing really bad; it was a 3rd degree tear. The recovery hasn&#8217;t been fun but it was more than worth it and I would do it all over again for her.


----------



## mrsc81

Rachel very well written :)
I had a 2nd degree tear and started to feel 'normal' again at about 6 weeks, so not long ago really. Hope you heal soon :hugs:


----------



## mrsc81

I just realised I never posted my birth story here :dohh:


----------



## rmsh1

Great story Rachel! I never posted mine here either 

I had three 2nd degree tears, and I am still not completely better 8 weeks on... But nearly! Do those kegals! :haha:


----------



## Diddums

Wow I love reading the real birth stories. Makes my own that much more real :) I secretly hope I will be in control and quite like you during contractions Rachel, but who knows lol. I really am a bit of a wimp when it comes to pain, but been toughening up over the last two years. For example, telling myself a blood test (which I uses to be terrified of) is nothing compared to giving birth. Funnily enough it's working so far and I don'tind having blood taken now lol


----------



## seabean

Loved the story Rachel, THANK YOU! :)


----------



## rmsh1

I put the link to my birth story in my sig


----------



## Diddums

Would love some advice. I think I finally picked up baby's heartbeat on my Doppler. Can someone have a listen tell me what they think. The heart rate is around 160bpm. 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/hkqasi11sx8befe/Baby Heartbeat 13+5.m4a

Let me know if the link isn't working :)


----------



## mrsc81

That's it Katya :happydance:


----------



## mrsc81

How are you doing Caroline? Getting frustrated yet?


----------



## cmwilson

Great birth story Rachel! I hope I can tough out the contractions like you but I'm most likely asking for the epidural as soon as it is available to me. :haha: Hope you are healing ok from the tear. How is Shaelyn sleeping?

Bethany - I'm sorry about your sons arm. That is something I fear as a parent, the broken bones. I hope things sort themselves out in your cycle soon.

Raven and NewMrs. - Hope things are going ok with you. Raven, when do you have an appointment? NewMrs. what's going on with you?

Katya - Love the sound of the heartbeat, isn't that the best sound ever? :cloud9:

Louise - I'm hanging in there. Beginning to get impatient though. :dohh: We had an NST today and everything looked good. They told me I had one contraction in the middle of the test but I didn't feel it. :shrug: Maybe that's a good sign? Who knows. If nothing happens I will be induced Monday. Of course I would prefer to go naturally but it is nice to have an end date in mind! Maybe I'll get lucky and things will get started this weekend! Here's hoping! I'll keep you ladies updated when I can. :thumbup:


----------



## rmsh1

Try some :sex: Caroline :haha:


----------



## Diddums

I'm starting to show slightly. Hubby hugged me and said tummy was bigger despite not gaining any weight so far. And I can no longer suck it in lol

Shame all the maternity clothes I ordered from Next were massive! The leggings were so loose round my legs they almost fell down lol. Might have to actually try on instore rather than order online lol xxx


----------



## Rachel789

Katya- how exciting that your bump is starting to show. I really miss mine!

Caroline- Shaelyn sleeps great during the day but she is a pain in the butt at night of course :dohh: the tear is healing well and I feel better every day. 

I hope you are able to go into labor on your own but as you said at least you know it will be by Monday. Keep us posted!

My breastmilk production finally picked up on day 8 thank God! I am able to pump a fair amount. The issue I am having now is Shaelyn feeds forever, like an hour or more sometimes and still seems hungry so I don't know if she is feeding correctly. The latch is good but she may not be sucking enough. I am about ready to just pump and feed her that way because it is so frustrating especially at night. I just wish I knew how much she was actually getting during the feedings. But I am excited I at least have milk for her!


----------



## rmsh1

Glad you have milk now Rachel, how are those rock hard boobs? Emma is a fast feeder, ten minutes is common for her, thank goodness. If Shaelyn is otherwise happy and healthy, she is getting enough milk. Is she properly sucking the whole time, or just nibbling some of it? She might just be suckling for some of the time, not drinking, for comfort. Emma does it a lot


----------



## Rachel789

She always seems to suck like crazy for the first 5 mins or so then it slows down. She always falls asleep and then when I take her off an put her to bed she wakes up crying so I put her back on and she does the same thing over and over again and acts hungry. So if its at night I usually just give in and give her a bottle so I can get to sleep.


----------



## mrsc81

Next sizes are odd, get a size smaller :thumbup:

Caroline I hope you go into labour before the induction :hugs:


----------



## mrsc81

Those boobs are scarey when you wake up looking like Pamela Anderson :haha: and they hurt!


----------



## Diddums

mrsc81 said:


> Those boobs are scarey when you wake up looking like Pamela Anderson :haha: and they hurt!


:haha:


----------



## rmsh1

Rachel789 said:


> She always seems to suck like crazy for the first 5 mins or so then it slows down. She always falls asleep and then when I take her off an put her to bed she wakes up crying so I put her back on and she does the same thing over and over again and acts hungry. So if its at night I usually just give in and give her a bottle so I can get to sleep.

I just put a LONG post in my journal about getting Emma to sleep (I went to a sleep clinic today) if you wanted to read it. It will apply to babies Shaelyn's age. But my problem was day time sleeping, not night time. At night they are allowed to feed to sleep, but not meant to during the day time.

If her suckling slows down, she might not be drinking as such, just suckling for comfort. Do her jaw bones near her ears stop moving up and down? That is a good way to see if she is feeding or suckling. If she is feeding, you will see her jaw bones going up and down. 

When you put her down after a feed, maybe try rocking her bassinet every time she grizzles, that is what I am doing now, and has worked today for starters, will see how things go for the next few days. You don't rock her to sleep, just rock her til she stops grizzling. Every time she grizzles, rock again.


----------



## rmsh1

mrsc81 said:


> Those boobs are scarey when you wake up looking like Pamela Anderson :haha: and they hurt!

Yep! My right one was solid last night when Emma slept for 6 hours in a row :shock:. I was glad to get her on there to empty it a bit!


----------



## Rachel789

Thanks for the advice Bex! I will check out what you posted in your journal too.


----------



## rmsh1

Rachel789 said:


> Thanks for the advice Bex! I will check out what you posted in your journal too.

Let me know how it goes.

As for night time sleeping, I am very sure you are doing this already, but you have to keep all lights dimmed, speak only in whispers to her, or not at all, and zero playtime.


----------



## bnporter81

Rachel, thanks for letting us hear your story. And it kind of sounds like the baby is using your boobs as a sort of pacifier...just for comfort sometimes. My oldest one did that. She'd fall asleep and I'd take her off and lay her down and then she'd wake up a short while later moving her mouth around looking for it, so I would put her back on and then after a few sucks she'd be right back asleep. Oddly enough, she hated a real pacifier...guess mama was better:haha: Sometimes I'd have to wake her up a little while she was still latched on to try to make sure she was sucking/getting enough.

Caroline, you must be so miserable by now...bless your heart:hugs:I hope she decides to come this weekend.

Katya, must be a great/comforting feeling being able to hear the heartbeat:cloud9:

Not much going on here. My daughter's 5th grade graduation is this Monday. She's got a beautiful pink and zebra print dress for it; I'll try to post a pic of her later on in the week. But anyway, it's hard to believe she's going into middle school next year:cry:Then on Friday she's leaving for a week to go down to Florida with my ex-husband and I'm really going to miss her...she's only been gone for a week a few other times before and it always feels like an eternity until she's home. I dread it.

Hope everyone has a great weekend:hugs:


----------



## mrsc81

Caroline I keep coming on here expecting to see you've had your little girl, hope your holding up ok, she will be here soon enough :hugs:

Hope everyone is having a great weekend :)

How are you Newmrs? I know it must be disheartening still waiting for a bfp, let us know what your upto :hugs:


----------



## cmwilson

Well ladies tomorrow is the big day! I don't know what time yet, the hospital will call in the morning with a time. Feeling nervous but excited! :cloud9: Don't think I'll get much sleep tonight even though I know I'm going to need it! Hopefully the induction will go smoothly and I won't need a ceasarian but I'm mentally prepared just in case. I'll try and let you know when she is here as soon as I can. :thumbup:


----------



## rmsh1

Good luck Caroline! We will all be eagerly awaiting news :hugs:


----------



## mrsc81

Good luck, thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Diddums

Good luck Caroline, hope you have a nice straightforward birth :) will be thinking of you and your little girl xx


----------



## Rachel789

Good luck Caroline! I am sure everything will go smoothly, I can't wait to see pics of your baby girl :)


----------



## seabean

GOOD LUCK CAROLINE!!!! :baby:


----------



## NewMrs2011

mrsc81 said:


> Caroline I keep coming on here expecting to see you've had your little girl, hope your holding up ok, she will be here soon enough :hugs:
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great weekend :)
> 
> How are you Newmrs? I know it must be disheartening still waiting for a bfp, let us know what your upto :hugs:

Thank you for thinking of me! I'm ok thanks...pretty much given up on the whole ttc thing. It's never gonna happen. I've not even ovulated in the two years we've been trying so I've got absolutely no hope whatsoever. Sad but just the way it is I guess. 

Hope everybody else is fine and all your gorgeous babies are doing well. Good luck to you today Caroline :hugs:


----------



## Diddums

NewMrs sorry to hear you're feeling down! I know how you feel. I lost all hope after not ovulating for over a year! How's the weight loss going? Sorry I can't remember but Di you use opk and temp every month? Lots of hugs to you xxxx


----------



## mrsc81

Don't give up hope newmrs :hugs:


----------



## raventtc

new mrs - don't give up hope, and understand if you need to take time off and not think about it anymore...sometimes that is what our mind/body needs. :hugs: thinking of you!!

I am kinda feeling like that too, I turn 33 this year and my oldest will turn 14 this year (youngest is 12 now), so I am thinking if it doesn't happen soon then we are done ttc, too. I have a few weeks to decide if I am going to keep with daycare or go back to an office job or nursing... I feel like if we don't get preggo there is no point in doing daycare since I was only doing it in hopes of having one of my own and still making money. My temps have been different this month and I am guessing its cause of the higher temps outside, and hoping that today was the day or that its coming soon since i had a rise today and got some am BD in... :haha:


----------



## mrsc81

Good luck Raven :)


----------



## mrsc81

Hope things are good with you caroline and you are enjoying cuddles with your little girl :)


----------



## bnporter81

Thinking of you Caroline:hugs:I hope everything is going well and your little girl is here:cloud9:Can't wait for pics!:happydance:


----------



## cmwilson

Hi ladies, quick update, still in the induction process. They broke my water but we've been here almost 36 hours. :dohh: Have my epidural so it's just a waiting game. If no baby tonight then probably a Caesarian around 3 tomorrow. Just anxious to meet our little girl. Will update when I can.


----------



## Diddums

Hope baby appears soon xxx


----------



## mrsc81

Oh Caroline big :hugs: 
Good Luck


----------



## rmsh1

Ohhh come on baby Claire, we want to meet you :hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

I hope she comes soon! Sorry it's taking so long, but glad you got an epi so you can be more comfortable. It will all be worth it :)


----------



## bnporter81

Big :hugs: Caroline. I hope it will be soon. Hang in there


----------



## seabean

Newmrs - I hope you feel better...taking a break might be a good idea if TCC is wearing on you. We've all been there :( I HATED going so long without ovulating. It feels like there is just nothing you can do. I randomly just started up again on my own out of no where, not really changing or doing anything, so there is always hope! big hugs!

Caroline - She must just love your womb so much she doesn't want to come out! Everything will turn out great and I can't wait to see pics! :)


----------



## mrsc81

Wow Dee your so close too! :)


----------



## rmsh1

Caroline's facebook announcement :)

Claire Elizabeth Wilson was born this morning, May 22nd at 1:11am. She is 7 pounds 2.7 ounces, 18 1/4 inches long and already the light of our lives.


----------



## mrsc81

Congrats Caroline! :happydance:
Cant wait to see pics :)


----------



## Rachel789

Congrats Caroline!!


----------



## cmwilson

Hey ladies, Claire Elizabeth arrived this morning at 1:11. She weighs 7 pounds and 2.7 ounces and is 18 1/4 inches long. She is such a blessing and we are in love. :cloud9: I will post my birth plan as soon as I can. Here's a pic, sorry it's sideways.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## rmsh1

Awwww look at her little mouth! So cute! Emma already seems so big compared to Claire, and shei s only two months old, they grow soooo fast

Rachel, Shaelyn must be getting pretty big now too? How is the sleeping going?


----------



## mrsc81

Adorable! Hope your both well :) x


----------



## Diddums

Caroline congratulations!!!! Claire looks gorgeous. I absolutely love that photo!! Xxx


----------



## mrsc81

Wow Katya your almost 15 weeks! Won't be long until gender scan :)


----------



## Diddums

I know Lou! Time is flying by! Can't believe I will be 15 weeks on Saturday! My gender scan is a week on Saturday :) Very excited!!!!


----------



## Rachel789

Caroline- she is precious!! Congrats :) can't wait to hear your birth story!

Bex-Shaelyn weighed 9 pounds 9 ounces when she was weighed at the drs on Tuesday. She slept for 3.5 hours at one point last night so that's an improvement! The problem is that when I have to wake to feed her its always a 1-2 hour event. I am pumping at every feeding now because she would nurse one breast for an hour and then i would pump right after and there still would be an ounce left, she definitely should be ale to empty the breast in that amount of time. And she was always still hungry after coming off, so for whatever reason she is not nursing effectively which is probably why my milk didn't really come in in abundance until I started pumping around the clock for a few days. Not sure what the solution is here. I for sure want her to have breast milk and I was to breast feed but she isn't taking what she needs. I have the lactation consultant coming back for another visit tomorrow. So hopefully we can figure out what the problem is. If she can't effectively feed off the breast I will just pump and bottle feed as long as I can stand doing it!


----------



## Rachel789

How exciting Katya!! Can't wait to hear what your having :)

Dee- you are next, only 9 weeks to go! It really doesn't feel that long ago you got your bfp, wow time flys!


----------



## seabean

CONGRATS CAROLINE! She is so precious! I can't wait to hear your story :cloud9::kiss:


----------



## seabean

I know, NINE (!!!!!!!!) weeks seems like NOTHING all of a sudden! Wow it's amazing how single digits in weeks left changed our perspective of it all. I can't wait! I have a baby shower in a few weeks so I am holding off on buying some of the essentials, but after that I will be able to relax and feel more ready. The nursery is coming along nicely and pretty much just waiting for some final touches and a little baby boy to fill it with!

Katya - it goes by fast! Watch out! :)


----------



## rmsh1

Rachel789 said:


> Caroline- she is precious!! Congrats :) can't wait to hear your birth story!
> 
> Bex-Shaelyn weighed 9 pounds 9 ounces when she was weighed at the drs on Tuesday. She slept for 3.5 hours at one point last night so that's an improvement! The problem is that when I have to wake to feed her its always a 1-2 hour event. I am pumping at every feeding now because she would nurse one breast for an hour and then i would pump right after and there still would be an ounce left, she definitely should be ale to empty the breast in that amount of time. And she was always still hungry after coming off, so for whatever reason she is not nursing effectively which is probably why my milk didn't really come in in abundance until I started pumping around the clock for a few days. Not sure what the solution is here. I for sure want her to have breast milk and I was to breast feed but she isn't taking what she needs. I have the lactation consultant coming back for another visit tomorrow. So hopefully we can figure out what the problem is. If she can't effectively feed off the breast I will just pump and bottle feed as long as I can stand doing it!

Awwww I wonder why she is not feeding efficiently? Hopefully the LC can help. At least she is taking both breast and bottle! I am not sure when to get Emma to learnt to take the bottle, in preparation for my return to work


----------



## rmsh1

Dee and Katya, we need bump pics.....


----------



## Missbx

Hello ladies I hope it's ok if I join? I'm currently on cd62 x


----------



## Diddums

Bex my bump isn't great at the moment due to being fluffy to begin with but will take one anyway :)

Welcome missbx. How long have you been ttc? Do you have temp or use opk? Xx

Edit: sorry missbx. Ignore the temp question as you obviously have a chart! Silly baby brain....


----------



## seabean

Here's my 29 week bump pic (I'm 31 weeks now) and I feel like it's already out of date b/c I feel like I suddenly grew a TWIN this week, it got SO big so fast!


----------



## Rachel789

rmsh1 said:


> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> Caroline- she is precious!! Congrats :) can't wait to hear your birth story!
> 
> Bex-Shaelyn weighed 9 pounds 9 ounces when she was weighed at the drs on Tuesday. She slept for 3.5 hours at one point last night so that's an improvement! The problem is that when I have to wake to feed her its always a 1-2 hour event. I am pumping at every feeding now because she would nurse one breast for an hour and then i would pump right after and there still would be an ounce left, she definitely should be ale to empty the breast in that amount of time. And she was always still hungry after coming off, so for whatever reason she is not nursing effectively which is probably why my milk didn't really come in in abundance until I started pumping around the clock for a few days. Not sure what the solution is here. I for sure want her to have breast milk and I was to breast feed but she isn't taking what she needs. I have the lactation consultant coming back for another visit tomorrow. So hopefully we can figure out what the problem is. If she can't effectively feed off the breast I will just pump and bottle feed as long as I can stand doing it!
> 
> Awwww I wonder why she is not feeding efficiently? Hopefully the LC can help. At least she is taking both breast and bottle! I am not sure when to get Emma to learnt to take the bottle, in preparation for my return to workClick to expand...

Yes luckily she still takes the breast I was worried that would be an issue since we had to introduce the bottle too early. The LC comes today so hopefully we can come up with a game plan because this process is tiring. But it appears the issue is with the latch and she may have lip tie.


----------



## Rachel789

Aww what an adorable bump dee!!


----------



## mrsc81

Your so slim Dee, all bump! :)


----------



## bnporter81

Aww, Caroline, what an adorable pic of the two of you!:cloud9: She's so precious! Glad everything went well:hugs:

Dee, adorable bump you've got there:thumbup:Won't be long for you now either. Seems like time is flying on here!

Welcome, Missbx...everyone is wonderful on this thread and I'm sure you'll feel right at home.:flower:

Nothing much going on here for me. My daughter left a couple of hours ago to be with her dad so she will be out of state for the next 9 days. It's always so sad when she leaves and I miss her so much:cry:


----------



## rmsh1

Lovely bump Dee! Rachel do you have a 39 week bump pic to show us how big you got?


----------



## rmsh1

Rachel789 said:


> rmsh1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> Caroline- she is precious!! Congrats :) can't wait to hear your birth story!
> 
> Bex-Shaelyn weighed 9 pounds 9 ounces when she was weighed at the drs on Tuesday. She slept for 3.5 hours at one point last night so that's an improvement! The problem is that when I have to wake to feed her its always a 1-2 hour event. I am pumping at every feeding now because she would nurse one breast for an hour and then i would pump right after and there still would be an ounce left, she definitely should be ale to empty the breast in that amount of time. And she was always still hungry after coming off, so for whatever reason she is not nursing effectively which is probably why my milk didn't really come in in abundance until I started pumping around the clock for a few days. Not sure what the solution is here. I for sure want her to have breast milk and I was to breast feed but she isn't taking what she needs. I have the lactation consultant coming back for another visit tomorrow. So hopefully we can figure out what the problem is. If she can't effectively feed off the breast I will just pump and bottle feed as long as I can stand doing it!
> 
> Awwww I wonder why she is not feeding efficiently? Hopefully the LC can help. At least she is taking both breast and bottle! I am not sure when to get Emma to learnt to take the bottle, in preparation for my return to workClick to expand...
> 
> Yes luckily she still takes the breast I was worried that would be an issue since we had to introduce the bottle too early. The LC comes today so hopefully we can come up with a game plan because this process is tiring. But it appears the issue is with the latch and she may have lip tie.Click to expand...

Is this the same as tongue-tie? Both my friends daughters had this and had to get it snipped while newborns to help with feeding


----------



## rmsh1

Welcome missbx :)


----------



## Rachel789

Good news! The LC came over yesterday and weighed Shaelyn after she nursed on one breast for 14 mins and she transferred 3.4 oz of milk! So it turns out she does a good job nursing, what a relief :) she was still up every couple hours last night but it was so much easier just breastfeeding her as opposed to having to get a bottle and then pump. I kept thinking after she stopped nursing she was still hungry when she fussed but the LC said that wasn't the case. She said she may be uncomfortable with gas,needed to be burped,ect or just wanting to be comforted. I feel like we are starting to get the hang of things.


----------



## Rachel789

Here is 39 weeks. I gained 29 pounds so over a third of my weight gain was Shaelyn! I managed to get away with no stretch marks :happydance:


https://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/Rachel7899/bump%20pics/511e686df89940b3073465d6334d4941_zps50411d3e.jpg


----------



## Rachel789

Here is me at 29 weeks. I think I was about your size dee. It's crazy the difference 10 weeks makes!

https://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/Rachel7899/6e489ba5d58354a95a50e18e92bab1d9_zpsa6b0471f.jpg


----------



## seabean

Rachel, you looked amazing all the way to the end! I am hoping to also get no stretchmarks and oil up my belly twice a day. I can't imagine getting that big 39 weeks belly without getting any, but you give me hope!!


----------



## rmsh1

Dee I got no stretch marks either :) I used Bio oil and moisturiser twice a day. No idea if that helped, but I managed to not get stretch marks

You looked great Rachel, has the bump completely gone now? I was so surprised by how fast it disappeared


----------



## mrsc81

Wow that was a great bump Rachel :)
I was tiny in comparison to you girls :haha:


----------



## Diddums

Aww such a lovely bump! Wonder how big I will get lol. 

Can't believe I'm 15 weeks today and find out whether I'm team pink or blue in one weeks time!!!!


----------



## Rachel789

It is crazy how fast the bump goes away. Mine is pretty much gone but I still have about 8 pounds to get back to pre pregnancy weight and I have a feeling they will be a tough 8 pounds to lose!

Katya- one week, the countdown is on!


----------



## foquita

congratulations caroline! :hugs: i said it on facebook so i don't feel so bad about being late to say it on the thread :haha: she is beautiful and you look amazing! i hope i look as good as you straight after birth :) 

dee, your bump is so neat! 9 weeks will fly in, your pregnancy has gone in so quickly :) have you decided on a name? 

rachel, i'm glad shaelyn is feeding well now! i will be coming to you for advice on breastfeeding. you look amazing pregnant, i'm hoping that i will be all bump too! to be honest i am finding the whole getting fat thing REALLY scary :( i don't have a bump yet obviously and haven't put any weight on so far but i am way fatter and just feel a bit bleurgh :( i'm sure i'll feel better when i get a bump but for now it's a bit terrifying :haha: i doubt i will manage to escape without stretch marks but i'll keep my fingers crossed anyway! i have been using palmers cocoa butter at night but now i'm thinking maybe i should get some bio oil??

katya, i can't wait to find out what you're having! :pink: or :blue:?! hmmm, i think :blue: :D looking forward to seeing your growing bump too :) 

bethany, i hope those 9 days fly in and you're reunited with your daughter :hugs: i can only imagine how hard it is, i don't think i will ever be able to leave my LO :haha: 

i think and hope i've replied to everyone who doesn't have a journal! just going to catch up on people's journals now :kiss:


----------



## Rachel789

Nat- I used mostly cocoa butter and a couple times a week I would use bio oil. I have heard if you are going to get stretch marks you can't prevent it with creams and oils but who knows, it can't hurt!

I can't wait to see your bump pics :)


----------



## Diddums

Hey ladies :) 

Piccie of my 15+3 bump :)

https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag148/diddy_diddums/image_zps70edbe6a.jpg

Sorry it's a bit big x


----------



## seabean

Nice bump Katya!! I started showing around then...before that I think people just wondered whether I had a big lunch :) 

I also use palmers. The cocoa butter lotion after a shower in the AM, then palmers cocoa butter oil at night, because its so greasy and I don't care as much about ruining my oversized maternity tee shirts that I wear to bed. My neighbor gave me half a bottle of pricey Belli oil, but I feel like its similar to palmers, which is so much cheaper. Even if it doesn't actuallly work for stretchmarks, I think it really helps with any dry or itchy skin, which I haven't had any of yet.


----------



## Diddums

Thanks Dee. Hubby is still joking that I'm fat lol. I know he's joking and I find it amusing!

I don't really use moisturising creams. Hmmm maybe I should start?


----------



## raventtc

cute pictures ladies!


----------



## Rachel789

Aww cute bump Katya :)


----------



## Diddums

Do you think you might have O'd Raven? X


----------



## mrsc81

Nice bumpage Katya :)


----------



## Diddums

Thanks Ladies :)


----------



## rmsh1

Nice bump Katya!


----------



## cmwilson

Hi ladies, I'm still here, just adjusting to life as a mommy. :cloud9: I'll try to get my birth story up when I can. 

Katya, good luck at your scan! Can't wait to hear what you are having!

Hope the rest of you are doing well!

Claire is a week old today and we fall more and more in love every time we see her beautiful face. :cloud9:


----------



## Missbx

Hello ladies I'm still waiting on Af this cycle has been so long so I hope she arrives soon. I'm starting soy Isoflavones when Af arrives x


----------



## Diddums

Good luck missbx! I tried soy a few months 3-7 with no luck. The month I got pregnant I tried soy 5-9 and got pregnant. Don't know whether it helped or whether it was a cooncidence lol xxx


----------



## raventtc

i am thinking that i did "o" yesterday or close to it. Since i woke up really hot that day (today too - normal for o time for me) boobies we sore yesterday - they were dying in my tank top yesterday and i had a bit of cramping but A LOT of back pain yesterday...but i will keep temping -- i was thinking something was up with my thermo for a bit there since i keep getting the same temps but who knows - time will tell


----------



## Rachel789

Glad to hear you enjoying your baby girl Caroline. Can't wait to read your birth story. Take your time, I know it took me a bit before I felt like I had time to write mine.


----------



## mrsc81

Glad things are good Caroline :)


----------



## rmsh1

Good luck Raven!


----------



## seabean

Missbx - have you been tested for anything like PCOS, etc? Been to the Drs at all? Hopefully this cycle ends for you soon! I think there are a few of us on here that come close to holding the record for the worlds longest cycle. :hugs:

Caroline - congrats on 1 week milestone! I bet it just flew :) 

Raven - I hope those temps stay up! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Diddums

Lol Dee we sure did! I made it to cd196. Only ended because I begged my FS for provera, which she didn't really want to give me!!


----------



## mrsc81

Scan day tomorrow Katya :happydance:
Cant wait to find out what your having :)


----------



## Diddums

I know. Lou excited. I will update with a piccie and outcome. Fingers crossed baby cooperates and lets us look at the goods :)


----------



## rmsh1

Will be waiting for news Katya!


----------



## Diddums

I think tomorrow's scan will be the first one I'm actually excited about, rather than nervous. I know baby is well, heard heartbeat at my consultant appointment today so look forward to seeing baby move around :)


----------



## Missbx

seabean said:


> Missbx - have you been tested for anything like PCOS, etc? Been to the Drs at all? Hopefully this cycle ends for you soon! I think there are a few of us on here that come close to holding the record for the worlds longest cycle. :hugs:
> 
> Caroline - congrats on 1 week milestone! I bet it just flew :)
> 
> Raven - I hope those temps stay up! Fingers crossed for you!

Thankyou no I have not been tested as I have not been trying for a year yet I'm going to give soy a try when Af comes Im hoping it will work :) x


----------



## seabean

Missbx, it might be worth trying to see a Dr anyway if that's possible for you. One Dr I had said that there is no point in considering it "trying" when you are not even ovulating/getting AF. So she said that waiting a year was unnecessary and helped me right away. But Dr are different. You may find some that barely understand what ovulation is and who will just make you wait. It can be frustrating, but if you find the right doc, I don't believe you should have to "wait" when you don't get normal cycles. Even if they can help you end this cycle it might be worth going! Good luck!!


----------



## mrsc81

How did it go Katya??


----------



## Diddums

Unfortunately baby didn't play ball!!!!! They kept sticking their legs together and moving the wrong way, so didn't get to see sex. Luckily we go back on Wednesday for another go, so please cross your fingers for us The sonographer did show us the baby's hands clenching and they were kicking like crazy, which was weird as i cant feel anything yet lol. We also didnt get any photos as baby had the placenta right infront of their face. We will get some photos on Wednesday. Might have a coffee before we go lol.

I was so upset and disappointed we didn't get to find out as we were going to go shopping to buy some bits. We went to kiddicare anyway and we had so much fun! We chose a cute white teddy, and a lamaze freddy firefly, then bought the easybase 2 for our car seat, and the Fisher Price Rainforest play gym The shop had an awesome price match policy. They will match any shop/online retailer including amazon, plus an extra 25% of the difference, so got the base unit for £58 and the gym for £37.50 which i thought was fab. We looked around the nurseries and found one we like. Just waiting to see what house we end up buying so we know what furniture we will need and how big baby's room will be.
We then went to a friends house and had a bbq in the sun which was amazing. My godson is almost 3 and the most talkative child of that age I've seen. My friend is also 35 weeks preggers with her second so we got to natter babies for a while while the guys played with trains lol. 

Just got home so exhausted!


----------



## mrsc81

Oh Katya what a shame! Hope Wednesday works out and baby behaves :)
I drank some full sugar coke before I went :thumbup:

Sounds like you had a lovely day :)


----------



## Diddums

Ooo thanks, i did have skittles before i went so baby was kicking like crazy, may try full fat coke but dont really like the taste, but will give it a try lol xx


----------



## bnporter81

Adorable bump pics everyone!

Katya, I'm sorry they couldn't find out the gender...it was the same way with my daughter. She kept her legs crossed the whole time so she was a surprise when she was born:haha:I had grape juice before the gender scan with my boys and they were wide awake and wiggly, lol. I hope you can find out Wednesday:thumbup:

Raven, congrats on O'ing and the crosshairs! Lots of baby dust to you this cycle!

Well, for the last 3 days I've had pretty good EWCM and then yesterday and today I had positive OPKs and smiley faces:happydance:Keep your FX'd for me that this cycle will be it and I won't have to wait another 3 months to have a chance to try:dohh:Also, my birthday is on June 24th, so a BFP would certainly be a GREAT b-day present:cloud9: My DD came back home yesterday so everything is going good right now!

Hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## Rachel789

Katya- sorry to hear baby didn't cooperate. I hope you have better luck at the next scan :thumbup:

Bethany- i hope you get the best bday present ever!!


----------



## mrsc81

Good luck Raven & Bethany :)


----------



## Diddums

Thanks Rachel. Hopefully little pickle will cooperate! Just worried we won't find out as I will feel we kinda wasted £56. I know it's not a waste because we get to see baby again but really wanted to find out sex. I'm hoping that the placenta won't be in front of face again, at least we can get some nice photos :)

Good luck raven and Bethany!


----------



## raventtc

Katya - Sorry to hear the baby was hiding from you...maybe he/she wants to surprise you!

Bethany - fingers crossed for you hun :hugs:

thanks for the support ladies glad to see crosshairs, even if they have moved days already...at least they are there. only time will tell if the BD'in worked this time around...we are spicing things up a bit lately..lol...sooo much fun!


----------



## Diddums

Lol I hope not Raven. I desperately want to know whether baby is a girl or boy! I might have a shot of coffee before my next appointment to make sure they're very wriggly lol. 

Good to hear you and oh are keeping things fun. I think with ttc over a long period things can become boring and job like if you're not careful. 

Bethany have you removed your chart?

Ladies I have a personal question. Hubby and I haven't bd since I got found out I was pregnant. He wants to but he is terrified of hurting the baby. I've tried telling him baby is well protected and he can't hurt the baby but he is still unsure. What can I do to convince him? I miss the closeness. It wasn't so bad for the first 14 weeks as i was so exhausted and sick I didn't fancy it, but feeling less tired now lol


----------



## mrsc81

Katya we probably only did it 3 times the whole pregnancy, my hubby felt the same!


----------



## Diddums

Glad to hear I'm not alone then. I think it's going to get worse as baby grows and I get bigger as well!


----------



## bnporter81

Katya, I'm so sorry to hear that DH has been too nervous to BD. I've had 3 children so my DH knows that it won't hurt anything (unless you're specifically told otherwise) to BD during pregnancy and he's never been concerned about hurting anything, lol.:dohh: I can imagine how you must feel, though. This time before the baby comes is important to get in some closeness together. Maybe try to see if he would talk to the doctor/midwife about it. I'm sure they could set his mind at ease a little about it. 

To answer your question, I took it down a while back because it was just too depressing to look at it all the time. I haven't even been temping for the last couple months. I started back when i got my + OPK the other day. I might see about putting it back up, though.


----------



## mrsc81

I actually thought about buying some opk's the other day :rofl:


----------



## Diddums

Lol Lou old habits die hard!

Thanks Bethany. Luckily I get lots of hugs and cuddles and kisses so its not like there isn't any closeness. We had a chat about it the other night and he is really terrified of something going wrong if we bd so I'm not going to push te issue for now, don't want a stressed hubby lol. I think it took us so long to conceive that he's worried something will go wrong still. I like to look at it that I conceived on the 4th month after my periods came back. I don't really like counting the annovulatory period as ttc because you can't actually try if you don't ovulate. Does that make sense? And four months is a perfectly normal amount of time. I think I like to think like that to comfort myself when we decide to have a second one!


----------



## mrsc81

Good luck with your scan Katya!


----------



## Diddums

Thanks! 13 hours until my scan!

Hope baby cooperates this time. And I can get some nice photos! I'm going to drink a small bottle of full fat coke 30mins before the scan. I never drink full fat coke so hoping it gets baby moving. We're also the last appointment of the day so hopefully she will have a good go at getting baby to move :)

So excited can't wait. I'm leaning more towards boy, but have no idea why lol xxx

Raven and Bethany how you ladies doing? Xx


----------



## foquita

I guess :blue: katya, fingers crossed baby plays ball today! :yipee: 

we've just had a normal sex life, even though I can't be arsed most of the time :rofl:


----------



## raventtc

Katya - Can't wait to hear what happened....:blue::pink:???


----------



## bnporter81

Me too...I'm anxious to hear the news Katya!:happydance:

I'm doing okay. I'm *pretty* sure I did in fact ovulate. The temps that I've been having are a little higher than the average norm. Although, since I haven't been charting for so long, I have no idea when/if FF will give me crosshairs:dohh: If I did ovulate then I guess I'm either 1 or 3 dpo. Hopefully tomorrow's temp will be just as high or higher. FX'd :thumbup:

Raven, how is your TWW going?


----------



## Diddums

Thanks ladies! My scan is in 6 hours. I will update you all as soon as I can after that. I've just had a triple choc cookie, so hoping baby will be hyper, then will sleep, and become hyper again when I drink the coke for the scan. Or is that wishful thinking lol? Also anyone know whether full or empty bladder is better? Xxx


----------



## bnporter81

Katya, I don't think it matters quite as much now whether the bladder is full or not, since the baby is a bit bigger. I think I always tried to have mine be a little bit full, though, just because I knew they needed it that way in previous ones. But I don't think you need it full enough to make you miserable.

Good luck!:blue::pink::oneofeach:


----------



## mrsc81

Full bladder :thumbup:


----------



## Diddums

I figured if I go with a full bladder I can always empty it? Just need to make sure I don't overfill like I did at my 12 weeks scan and almost wet myself. I had to keep letting out small amounts of wee and drinking a bit more every 10mins. If my scan had lasted an extra 5 mins I would have wet myself lol!


----------



## mrsc81

I had to have a full bladder for 20 week scan too


----------



## Rachel789

They never told me to have a full bladder at any of my scans. Hope baby cooperates this time, good luck Katya!!


----------



## Diddums

Scan in 30mins. Fingers crossed baby shows us :)

I've gone for a comfortably full bladder and had my bottle of coke 20mins ago!


----------



## Rachel789

Everything crossed for you!!


----------



## mrsc81

Good luck! :)


----------



## Diddums

Thanks ladies!! 

Well the sonographer was 70% sure we are having a baby :pink: GIRL!!!

She kept seeing the three lines over and over and didn't see any boy parts. I must admit I also spotted the three lines before she mentioned them at the end of the scan so I'm thinking girl as well :) 

Baby was a little pickle. She kept loving away from the probe so the photos she tried to get in 4d were really dark and couldn't see anything. Gutted we didn't get any photos but still glad that baby was kicking away like mad and we heard the heartbeat which was lovely :)

Hoping to confirm at the 20wk scan and get some nice pics then :) xxx


----------



## Rachel789

Wow another girl-congrats!!


----------



## Diddums

Thanks I was super happy :) 

Hubby is super happy with a girl but is worried that the sonographer was wrong. I tried to explain that three lines meant girl but he was unsure. Think it's also because he struggles to make out body parts on the scan lol


----------



## mrsc81

Congrats! :) There are so many girls at the moment! 
I must admit I would be a bit unsure with 70%, but wont be long until 20 week scan to get confirmation :thumbup:


----------



## Diddums

Yeh I'm going with girl until proven otherwise. In any case it's nicer to call baby her rather than it lol. 

I did see the three lines but as I said baby was being awkward. Moving too quickly and moving away from the probe lol. Either way I was thrilled baby is doing well and kicking away :)


----------



## cmwilson

A girl! Congrats! :pink:


----------



## rmsh1

Congrats on a little girl Katya!


----------



## Missbx

Congratulations on a little girl x


----------



## Missbx

Hello ladies, this sound like ovulation? I got a glob of stretchy/creamy cm this morning now I just seem to feel wet sorry tmi and my cp has been high soft and open all day! x 

i think I'm also feeling some ovulation pain it feels like a dull ache for like 5-10min ? Just above where my pubic bone/hip is here's a pic of where I'm feeling it 
If my temps still down tomorrow I put it to my period maybe starting soon

Sorry if the pic is big 
https://i42.tinypic.com/51v8z7.jpg


----------



## bnporter81

Miss, sounds like it might be...of course, as a lot of us on here have learned, you can still have signs of ovulation and then it doesn't happen right then. Keeping an eye on your BBT charting is a HUGE help to confirm that you ovulated. I've had kind of a light, sharp, stabbing type of pain down low in my pelvis a few times when I know I ovulated. But I don't always feel that. I think a woman needs to be really in tune with her body to detect that...I guess I'm not, usually. But if you're having globs of ewcm, then definitely try to test and pay attention to your temps over the next several days:thumbup: Good luck!

Katya, so happy to hear that it's a girl!:cloud9::pink:I know you must be so thrilled:happydance:


----------



## Diddums

Yup I am thrilled. Would have been equally happy with a boy though :)

I'm just glad baby decided to play ball seeing as we didn't get any photos lol.


----------



## Missbx

I think Af is on her way.... Temp droped again just on coverline I still have some slight cramps so I think she will come today or in another day or two x


----------



## Diddums

Good that AF is on her way Missbx! At least you can try soy and hopefully get your bfp! If 3-7 doesn't work you can try 5-9. My FS said it looked like my eggs weren't maturing enough for ovulation to happen. So I took soy 5-9 which is supposed to give you a nice mature follicle. I got my bfp that cycle, but of course it could have been a coincidence xxx


----------



## seabean

A baby girl, congrats Katya!! Keep the tags on any girl stuff you buy though just in case she is a he at your next scan :) But now you can narrow down the name list by half!

This thread is totally pink! I can't remember, am I the only little boy/?


----------



## foquita

lisa who used to post had a boy too but apart from her you're the only one dee! 

congratulations on your baby girl katya! :cloud9: how exciting :happydance:


----------



## Diddums

Thanks Nat. You can add to the boy babies :)


----------



## foquita

I'm pretty sure I will be adding to the boy babies, just been googling ramzi theory :haha:


----------



## Diddums

Hehe. Are you going to wait until 20wk scan or book an early scan? X


----------



## foquita

we're staying team :yellow: :dance: if we can!


----------



## Diddums

Ah that's cool Nat!! I fantasised of staying team yellow but in the end knew I couldn't bare not knowing lol. It's a surprise whenever you find out. Have you thought about nursery colours? Can't believe you're almost 12 weeks. That went sooooo fast!


----------



## foquita

yeah it has flown in! :shock: 

I have no idea yet, I like yellow or orange but davie doesn't. it has to be quite a light colour because davie is going to paint a mural on the big wall so I don't want a colour that will make it all too much! probably just end up giving it a wee lick of magnolia or something :haha: what colour are you doing? 

I'm starting to be able to not bear not knowing :haha: I don't want the baby to be called a name before it's born though, and I don't want to go crazy buying clothes when we both have big families and this is the first grandchild on both sides so we will get loads and loads of presents and I don't want to have too many things and them not wear them if that makes sense :haha:


----------



## foquita

just found the heartbeat on a doppler :cloud9:


----------



## Diddums

Aww Nat yay. Love hearing the heartbeat.


----------



## bnporter81

Aww, that's great that you're getting to hear the heartbeat now, Nat. Such a wonderful sound:cloud9:


----------



## bnporter81

Had a really high temp today so now I'm pretty sure I DID ovulate:happydance:Now i just don't know if I'm 2 or 4 dpo:dohh:FF isn't giving me anything yet either. I guess if I don't have crosshairs by tomorrow I'll put my own in but I'm not sure which day


----------



## foquita

Bethany that's amazing, come on sperm!! :happydance:


----------



## seabean

bnporter81 said:


> Had a really high temp today so now I'm pretty sure I DID ovulate:happydance:Now i just don't know if I'm 2 or 4 dpo:dohh:FF isn't giving me anything yet either. I guess if I don't have crosshairs by tomorrow I'll put my own in but I'm not sure which day

YAY BETHANY!! :happydance: Did you get some BD'ing in? Hopefully this is your last cycle for 9 months!


----------



## bnporter81

Thanks everyone...yes, we did get in some BD'ing so hopefully it was enough. Like I mentioned a few days ago, a BFP sure would make a great Father's Day present or birthday present for me!:happydance:


----------



## raventtc

Nat - love the team yellow plan, i did that both times with my girls -- even thou my ex's family wasn't happy at all..but it wasn't their call..

I think I must have a polyp again or something cause its just like before with spotting everyday....agghhh!


----------



## bnporter81

Aww, I hope not Raven...could it possibly be IB spotting? FX'd.:dust:


----------



## foquita

oh no raven, I really hope not! :(


----------



## seabean

Raven :hugs: can polyps just come back like that? I hope it's not the case! Are you going to call your Dr?


----------



## raventtc

polyps don't usually come back once removed but doesn't mean a new one started up in a different spot, and I have to wait for a day off -- or school to let out for the end of the year for the doctors appointment, but def making one soon....i thought it was from sex at first...but then its there everyday now so I don't know if it could be IB could that last this long...its not a lot of blood its when i wipe sometimes sometimes it does make it to my panties too, so I have been wearing a liner..but usually its only a couple of spots....my body just likes to keep me on my toes that's for sure -- the big mystery!


----------



## Diddums

That's pants Raven. Do your drs do late afternoon appointments? I honestly have no idea how long IB can last as I never got any. Is the bleeding as much as when you had the polyp? Is it possible that sex has irritated your cervix and so a bit of bleeding? Hope it sorts itself out and you get your bfp. I think your lp is quite long? 16 days or am I wrong? When will you be testing? 

Bethany, how long is your lp? How are you feeling this cycle? Any symptoms? Xxx


----------



## Rachel789

Nat- that would be fun to stay team yellow. I just didn't have the patience to wait. Can't believe you are almost 12 weeks, wow that went fast! So exciting that you found the heartbeat :cloud9:

Bethany- I am so happy for you that you finally o'ed and got some bd'ing in :happydance: I will be stalking your chart and hope you get the best bday present and dh gets the best Father's Day present!

Raven-sorry to hear about the confusing spotting again, I hope it's because of a bfp and not a polyp.

It's been a crazy day here. Dh went away for a couple days for work so it's my first time alone with Shaelyn. We have a tropical storm and its been producing tons of tornadoes! I had one at 3:30 am and one at 1:00 pm near me so I had to grab the cat and Shaelyn and sit in the closet. Would have been nice to have dh around but luckily nothing happened and we are ok :)


----------



## Diddums

Wow that's sounds scary Rachel! Have you had bad tornados before??


----------



## bnporter81

Thanks Rach...it sure would be great for this to be IT. It's been a year and a half and I'm ready for it to happen already:coffee: Sorry to hear about the storms. I know it must be so scary with the tornadoes. Being here in Tennessee we have them regularly during spring/summer months and they always worry me. Glad you guys are okay.:hugs:

Katya, my LP is usually around 12 days. I haven't really noticed anything different in the way of symptoms but then again there were a couple of cycles where I thought they might result in a BFP and didn't. So, who knows...hopefully no symptoms still turn out to be a good thing:haha: Also, I'm still not sure if I'm 2 dpo or 4.


----------



## mrsc81

Raven - Hope you get the spotting sorted out if its not a bfp! 
I had IB and it lasted a couple of days I believe a very small amount when I wiped.

Rachel - glad your ok! That sounds really scarey!


----------



## rmsh1

Nat so glad you found baby's heart beat, it is lovely isn't it?

Raven, I hope you just had IB :hugs:

Rachel, how did Shaelyn already get to be over a month old? Got some more pics of her?

Bethany, FX for you :hugs:


----------



## raventtc

Diddums said:


> That's pants Raven. Do your drs do late afternoon appointments? I honestly have no idea how long IB can last as I never got any. Is the bleeding as much as when you had the polyp? Is it possible that sex has irritated your cervix and so a bit of bleeding? Hope it sorts itself out and you get your bfp. I think your lp is quite long? 16 days or am I wrong? When will you be testing?
> 
> Bethany, how long is your lp? How are you feeling this cycle? Any symptoms? Xxx

I don't know if the sex irritated it, and I have no idea how long IB can happen for - goggle has many different answers and I am staying away from them all :wacko: but yes my LP is long 16 days sometimes its shorter but not by much. I can tell you this month I have had the worst backaches and off and on cramps then ever..but I am not trying to symptom spot at all -- if I test it wouldn't be til af should have came...so next weekend 



Rachel789 said:


> Nat- that would be fun to stay team yellow. I just didn't have the patience to wait. Can't believe you are almost 12 weeks, wow that went fast! So exciting that you found the heartbeat :cloud9:
> 
> Bethany- I am so happy for you that you finally o'ed and got some bd'ing in :happydance: I will be stalking your chart and hope you get the best bday present and dh gets the best Father's Day present!
> 
> Raven-sorry to hear about the confusing spotting again, I hope it's because of a bfp and not a polyp.
> 
> It's been a crazy day here. Dh went away for a couple days for work so it's my first time alone with Shaelyn. We have a tropical storm and its been producing tons of tornadoes! I had one at 3:30 am and one at 1:00 pm near me so I had to grab the cat and Shaelyn and sit in the closet. Would have been nice to have dh around but luckily nothing happened and we are ok :)

Thanks! stay safe in all these storms we are having..but smart thinking on your part to take shelter -- glad you all are ok :hugs:



mrsc81 said:


> Raven - Hope you get the spotting sorted out if its not a bfp!
> I had IB and it lasted a couple of days I believe a very small amount when I wiped.
> 
> Rachel - glad your ok! That sounds really scarey!

I guess I forgot you had IB and yes mine is very small amount and when I wipe too...it started off as more of brown in the beginning now its dark dark red at times - just getting tired of the random spotting :growlmad:


----------



## Rachel789

Diddums said:


> Wow that's sounds scary Rachel! Have you had bad tornados before??

We get tropical storms and hurricanes here which can bring tornadoes. But the tornadoes we get here aren't serious ones that take out towns or anything. As long as you stay away from windows you should be ok, still scary though!


----------



## Rachel789

Bex I will try to get some new pics of Shaelyn up this weekend :)


----------



## Diddums

How's everyone doing?

I managed to pull my back muscles by lifting something too heavy and stretching too high so Saturday was in a lot of pain bit better today but still painful and stiff. Not going to work today as it really hurts to sit in a chair or stand for too long. Much better after I lie flat for a bit. Still in pain and feel really stiff so don't think I'll be working tomorrow either. At least my blood pressure is good 122/78 :)


----------



## raventtc

oh no....take it easy, rest and always remember no more heavy lifting!

afm- i am thinkin flow is here...so depressing but it is what it is....


----------



## Diddums

Awww Raven I'm sorry :( I can't remember whether you've been to the drs or not? And whether you've had any testing done? Xx


----------



## mrsc81

Take it easy Katya, no more lifting! Hope your back gets better ASAP.

Raven - sorry this wasn't your cycle :hugs:


----------



## seabean

Feel better Katya! I agree, no more heavy lifting! And I am not sure if you heard yet, but you are not supposed to lay/sleep on your back after ~20 weeks or so. You have some time still of course, but just wanted to throw out that piece of advice :)


----------



## seabean

raventtc said:


> oh no....take it easy, rest and always remember no more heavy lifting!
> 
> afm- i am thinkin flow is here...so depressing but it is what it is....

Sorry about that Raven :( Was the spotting still going on this whole time too?


----------



## Rachel789

Sorry to hear that raven :hugs:

Hope you feel better soon Katya and take it easy! :)


----------



## rmsh1

Take it easy Katya!!! Your bones/ligaments are not the same as when not pregnant :)

Sorry Raven :hugs:


----------



## Diddums

Thanks ladies. I kept thinking that seeing as I wasn't hat far along I could carry on as normal. Lesson learnt. Now hubby is going to be even more protective. It's really sweet really. 

Off to bed, sleep well xx


----------



## raventtc

well ladies it def is AF for sure.... and yes i have been to the doctors, and everything seems normal the only thing was that i had a polyp but got it removed, and they didn't think i needed anything for ovulation since my charts clearly show a rise and my blood work came back to prove it all too....and yes this time the spotting happened the whole time - i just stopped putting it on the chart cause it was depressing enough. I think i have come to the realization that its not happening for hubby and i.


----------



## Diddums

Raven how long have you been trying? Some drs will prescribe clomid for a stronger ovulation and better egg quality. It's been known to help women who are having trouble xx


----------



## seabean

Raven, I definitely think it will happen for you! You ovulate at least, so it's really just a matter of time and for one reason or another it may just be taking longer for everything to line up right. :hugs:


----------



## raventtc

we were npnt starting 2/2010 then we started to try for-real 2/2011 and i started charting and using opk in oct.2011 but still nothing, i just feel like now time is running out for us. I will be 33 this year, and chances of help or anything after that is getting slim too... so I am going to stop all the maddness with charting and all that and just live. I have felt like it was gonna happen for us so many times, and i hate having to keep going to the doctors and getting tests done and all of that, i just want to relax and be - at least for now.


----------



## Diddums

Have you spoken to drs about getting help or clomid, rather than just the blood tests etc? Have you ever tried taking soy? Maybe trying that days 5-9 might give you a better egg for the spermie. Has your OH been tested? Xx


----------



## raventtc

i haven't taken soy....what kind/brand did you try and how did you take it....and yes hubby was tested too and everything seemed as normal as ever


----------



## Diddums

I used Tesco soy isoflavones (can't remember whether you're UK or not?). They were in a yellow lidded bottle down the vitamin aisle. 40mg per tablet and I took 120mg, 120mg, 160mg, 160mg,200mg on days 5-9 of my cycle. It could just have been coincidence but I think the soy helped my have a stronger ovulation with better egg quality and I got my bfp. They're harmless as far as I can tell and can't harm to try them for a couple cycles. I took them just before bed as some people get headaches xx


----------



## seabean

I never tried soy or anything, but I did use preseed (the "fertility safe" lube) the 1 month we got pregnant. At the very least it definitely helped with the pleasure side of it since we were kind of frustrated and not having as much sex for fun at that point. I sympathize with you Raven. It's been a long road so far and taking a break might not be the worst idea for your own happiness. You are still young though and have plenty of fertile years ahead of you :) :hugs:


----------



## bnporter81

Raven, big :hugs:I'm so sorry AF showed. I know it's hard every time AF shows instead of getting your BFP. I agree about giving soy a try...maybe it would help things along:thumbup:

Katya, bless your heart. I hope your back feels better soon:hugs: Try to take it easy.


----------



## Diddums

Thanks Bethany :) have you decided when you'll test? Xx


----------



## Missbx

Still on the same cycle
Cd82 
Milky cm the last 2 days
Spot breakout
Sensitive nipples 

I hope I'm going to ovulate soon or Af is going to come x


----------



## raventtc

Diddums said:


> I used Tesco soy isoflavones (can't remember whether you're UK or not?). They were in a yellow lidded bottle down the vitamin aisle. 40mg per tablet and I took 120mg, 120mg, 160mg, 160mg,200mg on days 5-9 of my cycle. It could just have been coincidence but I think the soy helped my have a stronger ovulation with better egg quality and I got my bfp. They're harmless as far as I can tell and can't harm to try them for a couple cycles. I took them just before bed as some people get headaches xx

thanks- i ordered some yesterday off of amazon, i am not in the uk..but i did however order one with a yellow lid..lol, i didn't even see this post yet. guess i will give it a try this time and do the 5-9 time frame - and thanks for the heads up with taking it at night because i already suffer from terrible headaches...



seabean said:


> I never tried soy or anything, but I did use preseed (the "fertility safe" lube) the 1 month we got pregnant. At the very least it definitely helped with the pleasure side of it since we were kind of frustrated and not having as much sex for fun at that point. I sympathize with you Raven. It's been a long road so far and taking a break might not be the worst idea for your own happiness. You are still young though and have plenty of fertile years ahead of you :) :hugs:

We have preseed and use it often - i love it actually! but sadly it didn't help us get a bfp. thanks for your post it made me smile :thumbup:


----------



## bnporter81

Hi girls...nothing much going on here

Katya, I've thought about testing the last couple of days and I've decided I'm just going to wait for AF to show. :coffee: If I don't see any sign of her by the beginning of next week then I'll probably test then:thumbup:


----------



## bnporter81

OMG girls, I'm so excited and nervous! I just felt the "need" to test so I used an IC and I thought for sure I could see a faint line coming up so I used a different brand IC test and saw another light line coming up:shock: Then I pulled out the FRER and had a light line there as well! The only discouraging part is that after the FRER I used a Clearblue digital and it said "not pregnant".:wacko: I'm hoping it's just because it's too early for a digi. But there was definitely one on the FRER! I tried taking a pic but I don't think it's showing up with my phone.:dohh:I'll try to post the pic, but I swear the lines are there! Keep your FX'd for me everyone!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0298[1].jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 16









IMG_0300[1].jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Missbx

The pics are realy blurry but I've got my fx for you :) xx


----------



## rmsh1

FX Bethany, I can't see anything but the pics are really blurry


----------



## Rachel789

Ohhhhh I'm so excited for you Bethany!! The pics are blurry but I see lines!! :happydance: :wohoo: :bfp:


----------



## seabean

Omg bethany i see lines too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Stick bean, stick!!


----------



## Diddums

Omg Bethany!! I think I see a line on the tests. They look as pale aside did at 9dpo, but the pics are blurry, and faint lines never show up well in photos! Was that FMU? Test again using another FRER in the morning with FMU and the line should be darker. I wouldn't bother testing with IC too much. Mine never got dark until I was 18dpo and was starting to panic lol !

Good luck!!! Can't wait until the next photos!!!! And yes could be too early for the digital. The FRER and IC have a sensitivity of 10ul whereas the digital is between 25-50ul depending on which one you use!!!


----------



## Diddums

Forgot to say I waited until 11dpo to take a digital, so two days after a faint positive on FRER xx


----------



## mrsc81

OMG Bethany - I see lines :happydance: Hope this is it for you :hugs:


----------



## foquita

waahhhhhh bethany! I see lines on all 3 tests :happydance: I'm so excited :yipee:


----------



## rmsh1

OK I am going to re-look at these tests....


----------



## rmsh1

OK if I tilt my screen I think I see something :)


----------



## bnporter81

Thanks so much everyone.:hugs: I did another FRER and some other offbrand this morning and here they are. I think they are maybe *slightly*darker, but then again it's only been 12 hours since the last ones.

Katya, I wasn't even thinking of doing any tests yesterday morning when I woke up...then you asked about when I would test and it got me thinking:haha:so all three of those last tests were done around 4 or 5 in the evening, so it's not FMU.

Here are the ones from about an hour ago. I'm getting so nervous. I'll feel better when they start getting darker:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0304[1].jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 10









IMG_0308[1].jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Diddums

Arghhhhhhh!!!!!! OMG Bethany!!!! You got your :bfp:!!!!!! I can see the lines without squinting. They are the same darkness as my 11dpo ones :) lots old sticky bean dust to you!!!!!!


----------



## Diddums

I don't even need to zoom in to see the lines! Got a huge grin on my face I'm so happy for you!


----------



## foquita

:bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: been a long time coming!! so so over the moon for you :happydance: :wohoo: :yipee: xxxxxxxx


----------



## bnporter81

Aww, thanks girls:kiss:Gonna make a great Father's Day present for DH. So long as the lines keep getting darker:dohh: I think I'll wait until tomorrow or Sat. to do another digi.


----------



## foquita

are you going to wait until Father's Day to tell him? :)


----------



## Diddums

Does hubby know?


----------



## bnporter81

I haven't told DH anything yet. I'm going to wait until Sunday to tell him. Hopefully my digi will be positive by then and I can wrap it up in a nice little box for Father's Day:cloud9: It's going to be really hard waiting 3 days, but I want it to be special. His daughter will be getting here to stay with us for the summer on the same day I tell him so I think it will mean a lot to him then.


----------



## Diddums

Aww Bethany that's such a cute idea! Do you have the digis that say pregnant 1-2 etc? Bare in mind, the digis have about a 24hr battery :)


----------



## cmwilson

Awwww Bethany! Congratulations!! What a wonderful birthday gift for you/Father's Day gift for DH! I am so so happy for you, you deserve this after a 100 plus day cycle and the years of trying. :hugs: :cloud9:


----------



## mrsc81

Congrats Bethany, I definitely see more lines :happydance:
Sticky vibes your way :hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

Big congrats Bethany, I am so happy it finally happened for you! :happydance:


----------



## seabean

Yay! What a great father's day surprise!! And I can't believe you ovulated after CD 100!! All that waiting surely paid off!


----------



## bnporter81

Thanks everyone...yes, it is a WONDERFUL birthday present and a GREAT Father's day present...definitely worth the wait:happydance: I keep saying this, but I am just soooo nervous.

Katya, I do have one of the digis with the conception indicator on it that I bought on ebay...I'll probably save it for a little bit and use it for the gift for hubby. Right now I have 2 regular clearblue digi tests that I will use first.

DH will be home from work in about 30 minutes so now I have to work extra hard at keeping my mouth shut until Sunday:haha:


----------



## Diddums

Bethany that will be soooo hard! But the look on hubby's face will be amazing on Father's Day :)


----------



## Missbx

Congratulations Bethany xx


----------



## Missbx

So My temps seem to be staying around about 36.60 x ff predict fertile days from tomorrow to Monday do you think that's why my temps are going steady now? x


----------



## Diddums

It's possible Missbx, my temps used to stabilise a bit before I got a positive opk :)


----------



## Missbx

Diddums said:


> It's possible Missbx, my temps used to stabilise a bit before I got a positive opk :)

Thankyou :) I think I'm going to have a look for some opks now on ebay x


----------



## Diddums

I used to buy my opks from eBay. The 10ul sensitive ones. Think I used to buy 50 for around £5-6


----------



## Missbx

Diddums said:


> I used to buy my opks from eBay. The 10ul sensitive ones. Think I used to buy 50 for around £5-6

I've just ordered 20 ovulation tests and 10 pregnancy tests :) x


----------



## Diddums

Good luck! Hope you O soon and get your bfp xx


----------



## Missbx

Thankyou x


----------



## rmsh1

I definitely see the lines in that second lot of pics :)

Congratulations!


----------



## bnporter81

I can't stop obsessing :wacko:I've been feeling really light cramping this evening. Even thought a few times maybe AF had started, but I guess it's just CM. I hate worrying like this...guess I just have to tell myself that it's all normal.


----------



## Diddums

Bethany it's totally normal. It's little bean snuggling in for the next 9 months :) xxx


----------



## mrsc81

Yes I had quite strong cramps the night before my bfp, from what I've read elsewhere, you kind of forget what it's like even though you've already had children, so yes cramps are normal :) :hugs:


----------



## bnporter81

Yes, after having 3 you would think I remember and know what to expect. Nope!:haha:I don't really remember anything except the MS. I'm still nervous today...my tests don't seem a lot darker than they did yesterday, but I did get a pos. digi today:happydance:

Here are the tests from this morning
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0322[1].jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Diddums

Yay for positive digi! Bethany it took three days for my tests to start getting darker so please don't panic :) the fact that the digi has gone from negative to positive is a very good thing. Means your levels are increasing :)


----------



## bnporter81

Thanks, Katya...that's what I figured, too. A positive digi is a good thing because they're not quite as sensitive. :thumbup:It's just so hard when you're ready for the tests to be darker NOW, lol:haha:


----------



## Diddums

Hehe I know. I thought the next day mine would be darker! But it took a good four days for the test line to become more obvious!

https://www.dropbox.com/s/e5pplpqvnyvl87i/Photo 14-06-2013 12 59 14.png

And then at 25dpo the test line was much darker than the control line. So I'm sure in a few days you test line will be much darker :) xxx


----------



## seabean

I suggest stop taking tests! It will just give you something to worry and stress about, instead of celebrating! At this point there isn't a ton you can do anyway besides enjoy your BFP and plan how you are telling your hubby on Father's Day. Just my 2 cents :hugs:


----------



## Diddums

Dee in hindsight I agree with you. I stressed a bit too much on why my lines weren't getting any darker, once I stopped testing daily I relaxed and enjoyed the bfp :)


Can't wait to hear about how it goes telling hubby. Only another two days to go xxxx


----------



## seabean

I only had one test left that month, so I was kind of stuck just testing once unless I paid for more, and it was pretty obvious BFP. So maybe if I had a bunch and it started out light I probably would have been in the same situation :haha:


----------



## bnporter81

Thanks girls...I know I have to take a test on Sunday morning to show DH, but I'll try not to test again before then:haha:


----------



## Rachel789

I agree with dee. I only tested a couple days and I stopped temping the day I got my bfp. No need to cause yourself stress when there is no reason to stress!


----------



## seabean

BTW - here is a 33 week bump pic from my baby shower on Sunday. It was a blast and I finally feel like we have our nursery stocked and ready to go. We just need to find a good rocking chair/glider and pack the hospital bag! :baby: This weekend we have our day-long delivery/baby course. Ironic it's on Father's Day - it'll be a nice initiation into fatherhood for my hubby :haha:


----------



## Diddums

Fair enough! I had a load of IC because I bought 30 thinking I would get a few months to test. But didn't use any as no cycle to speak of for 10months. Then I gave up testing as I would get AF at 9dpo so didn't get a chance to test. When I finally got a really really gain bfp on an IC I went and bought a pack of frer and a pack of digis. And used those :)


----------



## Diddums

Aww lovely pic Dee :)


----------



## Rachel789

Aww dee your bump is adorable! Your baby will be here so soon! I can't remember if you said this already but did you decide on a name?


----------



## Rachel789

I still need to post more pics of Shaelyn. I will try to get some up in a little while.


----------



## foquita

I agree with dee too, I'm so glad I didn't actually know I had ovulated or anything because it meant that I didn't test early and the line was already darkish. also, doesn't hcg double every second day, so you would only expect them to be darker every few days? I would stop testing and just enjoy it, you don't have any reason to be cautious IMO :hugs: 

dee your bump is beautiful! I can't wait to have one :cloud9:


----------



## Rachel789

Here are some pictures of Shaelyn

https://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/Rachel7899/shaecar_zps8dad32b9.jpg

https://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/Rachel7899/shaedress_zpsade0fa21.jpg

https://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/Rachel7899/shaepropic_zps2816314a.jpg


----------



## Diddums

Aww she is so gorgeous!!!! Did you take Shaelyn to a photo studio for the last photo?


----------



## mrsc81

Lovely bump Dee :)

Rachel she is gorgeous, lots of hair :)


----------



## mrsc81

Yay for positive digi Bethany, that's fab :happydance:


----------



## foquita

she is beautiful rachel :cloud9:


----------



## Rachel789

Thank you everyone!

Katya- the last one was one of the professional pics a photographer took at our house when she was 2 weeks old.

Louise&#8211;she is already starting to loose her hair, I'm so upset I love it!


----------



## foquita

i can't believe she's 5 weeks already!


----------



## bnporter81

Thanks for the advice, girls. I'll try my best to follow it:winkwink:

She's so beautiful Rachel! Love the pics!:cloud9:


----------



## foquita

bethany! 








omg you're pregnant!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Rachel789

I know nat it goes fast! Shaelyn already weighs 11 and a half pounds. She is in the 90th percentile for weight and height :shock:


----------



## foquita

healthy girl :cloud9:


----------



## rmsh1

Official digi congrats Bethany :) I kept testing, and temping, could not help myself....

Shaelyn is beautiful, and lucky her, she gets eyebrows! Emma's are blonde, cannot see them at all. And she is loosing her hair too Rachel, it makes me cry seeing it all in her cot each morning. Emma is a very healthy weight too :) At two months she was over 12 pounds, find out what she is at three months next week :shock:

Dee, lovely bump! I still love seeing everyone's bumps :)

Here is a recent pic of Emma
 



Attached Files:







Em41.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Rachel789

Nat if I remember correctly you do not eat any dairy, right? I think I remember you saying you are intolerant to it?

The reason I ask is Shaelyn had been having diarrhea so the dr had me bring a stool sample to test and it showed blood which indicates a food allergy/sensitivity so the dr suggested I go on a dairy free diet since that is the most common issue babies have from mothers breast milk. I have been dairy free for a few days and it is so hard! I am a dairy freak, I don't know what to eat now lol. Just wondering how you made the adjustment and if you are still dairy free?


----------



## Rachel789

Bex she is adorable! I love the cute outfit :)

It is so depressing that they have to loose their hair :( Shaelyn's hair is thinning and receding in some places :(


----------



## mrsc81

Lucy got a mamas & Papas snug seat today :)

https://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh163/klassykitty81/Facebook/Mobile%20Uploads/954801_10151718401811449_2124402284_n.jpg


----------



## rmsh1

Haha cute seat Louise (and baby :haha:)


----------



## Missbx

Hello ladies me again :) A few weeks ago I got a temp drop on 14th of April then a rise and ff put crosshairs and today I've got a temp drop 14th June is it possible for me to ovulate now? And If I ovulated today have I bd enough? We done it on cd81 &cd82?


----------



## Diddums

Aww she's gorgeous Bex!

Rachel I love love your professional ones. Hubby is a keen photographer with a superduper camera so we are gonna take some ourselves and just get ideas off the Internet :)


----------



## Diddums

Can't believe I'm 18weeks tomorrow! How time flies. Two more weeks and half way!

Hubby and I are off baby clothes shopping on Sunday when he gets back from San Francisco! We're buying some girl clothes. Hubby bought the cutest baby hat (in my geeky opinion lol). He's at the Apple worldwide development conference and bought the baby hat in pink and blue (pink for a girl and blue is my favourite colour lol!) :) so appropriate seeing as hubby codes iPhone apps! 

https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag148/diddy_diddums/null_zps5432fff0.jpg


----------



## bnporter81

Beautiful pics Bex and Louise:cloud9:They're getting so big!

The hats are adorable, Katya...have fun baby shopping on Sunday:flower:


----------



## rmsh1

Missbx said:


> Hello ladies me again :) A few weeks ago I got a temp drop on 14th of April then a rise and ff put crosshairs and today I've got a temp drop 14th June is it possible for me to ovulate now? And If I ovulated today have I bd enough? We done it on cd81 &cd82?

I would say the BDing you did on CD81 and 82 won't really work, purely as your cm was not fertile :( If you have fertile cm now, get BDing now, as you could ovulate at any time. I don't think you ovulated on April 14th, unless you are currently pregnant. Bethany got her BFP around CD100, so don't discount your cycle, just BD when you see fertile cm (and other times too of course :) )

:hugs:


----------



## rmsh1

Diddums said:


> Aww she's gorgeous Bex!
> 
> Rachel I love love your professional ones. Hubby is a keen photographer with a superduper camera so we are gonna take some ourselves and just get ideas off the Internet :)

Katya, for newborn pics, take them before your bub is 14 days old, that is the best time, as they are completely malleable! You can pose them how you like :)


----------



## Diddums

Ah perfect. Thanks for the tip!!!

We've had our first offer on our house today. Bit less than we wanted but still more than we paid for it which is good. Seeing whether the lady will meet us half way and if not, not the end of the world as only been on the market 1 week :)


----------



## bnporter81

Katya, that's pretty good for only being on the market for a week!:thumbup: I hope it all works out:hugs:

Miss, if you haven't ovulated yet, then I think it's definitely possible you could still ovulate at any time through your cycle. Try to get in some more BD'ing just in case your body is gearing up for it. Lots of baby dust to you.


----------



## Missbx

Just done a opk :D think ovulation maybe close ? 

https://i42.tinypic.com/30t4db8.jpg


----------



## mrsc81

Looks like it will be within a few days :)


----------



## mrsc81

https://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh163/klassykitty81/Facebook/Instagram%20Photos/5817_10151719985211449_1666865749_n.jpg


----------



## bnporter81

Awww, she's so adorable Louise:cloud9:


----------



## Rachel789

Aww,she is precious!!


----------



## Diddums

Bethany, how was telling the hubby? xxx


----------



## seabean

Adorable baby pics everyone!!! Such sweet little ladies you all have :)


----------



## bnporter81

I have a question for everyone....did any of you have any vaginal bleeding in the early part of your pregnancy?

Last night when I went to the bathroom there was a small amount of pinkish/brown blood. No red blood at all. Of course I cried and put a pad on, but then when I woke up during the night to pee, there was nothing on the pad and the spotting was lighter. The spotting is only there when I wipe. My temp. was also 98.5 today so it's the highest it's been. I think that's good. I would say the bleeding might have been implantation bleeding, but I don't think I'd have the positive pregnancy test first and then IB:dohh:I don't know. I'm trying not to be scared, but it's really hard. I think I do remember having a slight amount of blood with my first son, but I don't remember at what point in the pregnancy it was or how much, color, etc.

I don't feel like there's much point in going to the doctor to check right now because if it were going to end in miscarriage there's nothing they can do at this point. I'm just trying to find something to ease my mind.


----------



## bnporter81

Diddums said:


> Bethany, how was telling the hubby? xxx

Katya, it went great. I brought it to him in bed...he was still kind of groggy. He opened it up and lifted the paper off and he said, "Really?!" "Really?!" and he started to cry and hug me. Now I feel bad for giving it to him after having the spotting last night:cry:


----------



## Diddums

Bethany I personally had some bleeding at 5+5 which was pink. It lasted a couple days and finished. Have you BD?

I think a couple ladies on here had some spotting. I think it's just baby burrowing nice and deep into the womb. And while it isn't 'normal' it's very comment in early pregnancy xx


----------



## bnporter81

Thanks...yes, we BD'ed about 20 hours before the spotting started


----------



## Diddums

bnporter81 said:


> Diddums said:
> 
> 
> Bethany, how was telling the hubby? xxx
> 
> Katya, it went great. I brought it to him in bed...he was still kind of groggy. He opened it up and lifted the paper off and he said, "Really?!" "Really?!" and he started to cry and hug me. Now I feel bad for giving it to him after having the spotting last night:cry:Click to expand...

Aww Bethany, hubby's reaction was lovely! Don't feel bad. In sure the spotting is nothing, but in any case you would want hubby's support. Easier said than done, but try to relax. I know I couldn't relax when I was spotting, but its not going to change the outcome if you worry. That's what I kept telling myself and it did help a bit xxx


----------



## Diddums

bnporter81 said:


> Thanks...yes, we BD'ed about 20 hours before the spotting started

Ah that could be it. It's possible you've irritated your cervix, and because its a small amount of blood, it's taken a day to reach the toilet paper, iykwim? Also as its not red it means its old blood xx

My bleeding was caused by cervical irritation apparently.


----------



## bnporter81

Hopefully that's all it is


----------



## mrsc81

Bethany I got a positive test and then implantation bleeding :hugs: 
I was totally freaked out but I was told its normal..
Bless your DH, how lovely :)


----------



## bnporter81

Thanks Louise. I had wondered about having the positive test and THEN the IB, but everywhere I looked online kept saying that you would have the IB first because after the baby implants is when the HCG is released and you get the pos. test. So I wasn't sure what to believe:shrug:


----------



## mrsc81

I definately had a positive test first :thumbup:


----------



## foquita

beautiful ticker bethany :kiss: I'm sure the spotting is nothing to worry about :hugs: 

rachel, it's not as hard as you would think to give up dairy! I am far too starving in pregnancy to manage, I have craved cakes and one particular kind of pizza and now snickers and I've eaten them all :haha: I'm trying to not eat dairy but it's hard when I'm so hungry all the time and need a quick fix but don't feel like eating a lot of my usual foods! once the baby is born I'm definitely giving it up again. what kinds of dairy do you usually eat?


----------



## Diddums

I don't necessarily think you're getting IB after your bfp. I think it's more that IB happens but blood doesn't appear, then after the bfp enough time has passed for the blood to reach the outside lol


----------



## foquita

yeah I agree with that katya!


----------



## bnporter81

That makes sense:thumbup:


----------



## seabean

Bethany - it is very common to bleed early in pregnancy, and it sounds like it was such a small amount that I wouldn't worry! It could be a million things! If you are worried still though I would call your Dr. in case it is something easy to fix, like low progesterone, etc. Although with your high temps I'm sure it's not that :hugs: Your hubby's reaction was super cute!


----------



## seabean

TMI, but I had some gloops of clearish very sticky (like rubber cement) discharge when I wiped last night. No blood or color to it, but I read online and it sort of sounds like my mucus plug...but it was not nearly as much as the amount in the pics that I see online (PS - DONT GOOGLE IMAGE IT IF YOU ARE EATING ANYTIME SOON!). Did any of you ladies get that late in pregnancy at all? I haven't had it since last night and I definitely don't have cramps or contractions yet thank goodness!


----------



## bnporter81

Thanks Dee:flower:I didn't have that with any of mine, but with my daughter I just kind of started leaking a little fluid when I would go from sitting to standing at about 38 weeks. I would imagine you could start losing it little by little several weeks before delivery occurs. I'd just check with the doc at your next appointment:hugs:


----------



## rmsh1

Dee I lost plug for a few weeks before labour :) To me it looked like snot :rofl:


----------



## mrsc81

Dee - same as Bex, I lost mine over a few weeks :)


----------



## Diddums

I think my breasts may have started leaking small droplets of colostrum. It's thickish and off white. It's not very much, just noticed a very small drop on each nipple this evening x


----------



## Rachel789

Katya-That sounds like colostrum to me!

Bethany-I know its easier said than done but I would try not to stress. It sounds like either IB or irritation from sex. 

Dee-I heard you can loose the plug early on and it doesn't mean you will go into labor. It can even grow back!


----------



## Diddums

I've also heard the plug can regenerate. Only a couple weeks until you're full term. That went so fast!!


----------



## Rachel789

foquita said:


> beautiful ticker bethany :kiss: I'm sure the spotting is nothing to worry about :hugs:
> 
> rachel, it's not as hard as you would think to give up dairy! I am far too starving in pregnancy to manage, I have craved cakes and one particular kind of pizza and now snickers and I've eaten them all :haha: I'm trying to not eat dairy but it's hard when I'm so hungry all the time and need a quick fix but don't feel like eating a lot of my usual foods! once the baby is born I'm definitely giving it up again. what kinds of dairy do you usually eat?

I love chocolate, ice cream, and cheese! Its so hard but it is doable. The easiest replacement for me has been milk. I am using almond milk instead which is very good!


----------



## Rachel789

Ladies, I am so stressed out at the moment. Shaelyn has been having diarrhea for a week and a half now and the dr wants me to stop breastfeeding and try her on this hypoallergenic formula. I am so upset, breastfeeding has been so challenging for me and I want it to work so bad. :( Check out this link to a thread I made that details everything that has been going on. 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...t-dairy-already-help-please.html#post27962321


----------



## mrsc81

No advice really Rachel, but as long as she is feeding well, breast or formula, that is all that matters really :hugs:
I wanted to breast feed too but it just didn't work out for me.


----------



## bnporter81

I agree, Katya, sounds like colostrum. I started having it around 20 weeks with my first.

Rachel, I know it's so frustrating when you're wanting to breastfeed and then for some reason or another it's not working out. I breastfed my first 2 with no problem, but for some reason with my third he just wasn't gaining enough weight and eventually had to go to solely formula no matter how hard I tried or how often I tried to feed him. I hope it all works out:hugs:


----------



## bnporter81

Hmmm, I do want to add, Rachel, about the diarrhea. Breastfed baby poop usually does resemble diarrhea. Definitely a lot softer than formula poop. Maybe what you're doing is working and it will just take a little more time?


----------



## rmsh1

^WSS 

I thought Emma had diarrhea but really it was just regular baby poop! Emma's is always runny, with bits in that look like seeds. What does Shaelyn's poop look like?


----------



## foquita

I just cut cheese out completely, I don't like any of the replacements! you'll be able to find really nice dairy free chocolate, there are loads of good kinds plus a lot of dark chocolate has no dairy in it :) yeah I love almond too! I usually have rice milk on my cereal though :) davie makes me vegan ice cream made of cashew nuts, dates, vanilla, dark choc chips and ice - it's amazing! I wish I could give you some advice on breastfeeding but I don't know anything about it :(


----------



## seabean

Thanks for the advice on the plug ladies. It was like a couple of thick sticky snots. :haha: We did have sex the night before for the first time in a couple of weeks, so I wonder if that would have been a causal factor. I'm almost positive it wasn't sperm itself though. I have an appt tomorrow so I'll bring it up for sure! Even though I'm so excited to meet the little guy, I definitely don't want to go early.


----------



## Rachel789

rmsh1 said:


> ^WSS
> 
> I thought Emma had diarrhea but really it was just regular baby poop! Emma's is always runny, with bits in that look like seeds. What does Shaelyn's poop look like?

It looked like normal breastfed poop before- yellow, seedy, appe sauce type consistency.

Now it's like pure watery with mucous at times, no more seeds and the color varies from yellow to brownish to green at times. And it smells bad where before it didn't. She has bad gas too :( ugh this is so hard.

Louise- why didn't breastfeeding work for you?


----------



## seabean

I hope it works out Rachel :( I have yet to get familiar with newborn poop consistency, so I am a little useless at this point. 

Katya, I've also had some nipple fluid here and there but not a lot. It's normal. Just don't try to squeeze it out or anything b/c the stimulation increases oxytocin which triggers labor later in pregnancy! :)


----------



## rmsh1

Emma is very pukey and gassy and farts like a trooper! So that may have nothing to do with the diarrhea. I see the doc on Thursday and am going to ask about Emma's pukiness, she has a rash under her chin as it is always wet. I change her bib, she pukes and it's wet again. We go through a lot of bibs. She just spills all the time


----------



## mrsc81

Rachel - Lucy would thrash around and wouldn't latch on, when she did latch, she would get really frustrated like she wasn't getting anything, I pumped for a couple of weeks and gave her that as well as formula but there was so little and finding the time to pump with a newborn and no routine was difficult!
I think I would feel more comfortable next time round to persevere a bit more, but it was really upsetting/worrying me the way she was acting and I just wanted her to feed.


----------



## Missbx

Hello my last 8temps seem to be really steady anyone know a reason for this?? As my other temps are all over the place ? Xx


----------



## bnporter81

Sounds like maybe your hormones are just leveling out a little. Probably a good thing if you're having long cycles:thumbup:

Girls, I'm still really nervous. As you know I had the spotting the other day and then it had stopped by the next day. I've taken a few different kinds of tests and the offbrands seem to be getting a little darker, but my FRER is still staying really light. And my tests seem to be darker in the afternoon as well...I thought that was weird:wacko:But anyway, I had some more spotting a little while ago. It was about the same as before, nothing much or dark red. I just hate the way I'm feeling with all of this. I feel so helpless and confused:cry:


----------



## mrsc81

Oh Bethany :hugs: I have heard of women getting darker tests in the afternoon or evening, not sure why that is though!


----------



## Diddums

Aww Bethany, it is still very early, you're about 16dpo! My tests took a week to darken so try not to stress too much. As you said yourself, not much you can do at this point. Have you thought of going to the Dr for the spotting?

Saying all of that, it is totally natural to worry, and nothing we say or do will help, i know, i've been there. I started googling all sorts in the early days, why are my tests darkening etc. Over time i've tried to worry less and it doesnt help anyway. The good thing is that your tests are still positive. Can you post a photo of the first and last FRER you've taken?

The darkness of the tests also depends on how much you've been drinking. If you drink alot before bed, then nothing all afternoon, its possible your afternoon tests will be darker xxx


----------



## bnporter81

Katya, I would try to put a pic up, but I just took a FRER and I don't even think I can get a good enough pic where the line will really show up. It's that faint. However, I'm still getting a positive digi:wacko:Makes no sense. I thought digitals were less sensitive.


----------



## Diddums

They are. And the darkness of a line on a test is also determine by how much dye is in the test, as well as urine concentration xx


----------



## bnporter81

Katya, okay, I know this pic is gross...sorry for all of you who have to see it, my pee was neon yellow from my B Complex :dohh:But anyway, you can see from this pic last night how dark my lines are getting on other tests. Just not on a FRER and I have no idea why
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0327[1].jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Diddums

Lol neon pee. My prenatals do that as well!


----------



## Missbx

Hello,Anyone had there opks getting darkish then lighter and lighter then darker ? 

Second one from the bottom is from 12 lunch time today and the bottom 1 is from 9ish this afternoon x

https://i39.tinypic.com/33jgvoo.jpg


----------



## bnporter81

Yes, mine have a darker, then lighter pattern to them a lot of times.


----------



## foquita

don't worry bethany, I'm sure everything is fine and it's just that the FRERs are dodgy :hugs: stop testing! 

oh my god I thought it was pregnancy that made my pee bright yellow, it must be the prenatals! :haha:


----------



## bnporter81

Nat, lol, yeah they will definitely do that. Gives you bright neon pee that will glow for miles:haha:


----------



## seabean

Bethany, I agree that you need to stop testing! You are torturing yourself! :hugs: I wouldn't read too much into the cheap ones at all.

Missbx - hopefully your temps mean that your hormones are leveling out a little bit. It's hard to really say. As for the OPKs, mine looked like that, and your LH levels fluctuate a lot throughout the day, depending on your urine concentration, etc. They say to just take it at the same time every day so that you can compare consistent strips (like 4pm every day or something like that). My OPKs always had a good amount of color to them, even when I would go months without ovulating. Other people would have completely blank OPKs until a few days before O. I think it's good to get to know what your usual/baseline shade is...then after a while you can tell if it's getting darker and maybe leading up to O. If you pee on multiple OPKs a day, I recommend getting the bulk OPK cheap packs on amazon :)


----------



## Missbx

seabean said:


> Bethany, I agree that you need to stop testing! You are torturing yourself! :hugs: I wouldn't read too much into the cheap ones at all.
> 
> Missbx - hopefully your temps mean that your hormones are leveling out a little bit. It's hard to really say. As for the OPKs, mine looked like that, and your LH levels fluctuate a lot throughout the day, depending on your urine concentration, etc. They say to just take it at the same time every day so that you can compare consistent strips (like 4pm every day or something like that). My OPKs always had a good amount of color to them, even when I would go months without ovulating. Other people would have completely blank OPKs until a few days before O. I think it's good to get to know what your usual/baseline shade is...then after a while you can tell if it's getting darker and maybe leading up to O. If you pee on multiple OPKs a day, I recommend getting the bulk OPK cheap packs on amazon :)

Thankyou so much x before when i use to do opks the line was barley there xx


----------



## bnporter81

Well, my spotting turned into heavy bleeding this morning and my temp dropped to 97.3 so I guess that's it. I probably won't be on for a little while.

Hugs to everyone


----------



## seabean

bnporter81 said:


> Well, my spotting turned into heavy bleeding this morning and my temp dropped to 97.3 so I guess that's it. I probably won't be on for a little while.
> 
> Hugs to everyone

Oh NO Bethany, I am so so sorry :nope: I know nothing can really console you at this point, I've been there too. You poor thing, I feel terrible for you.


----------



## Diddums

Im so sorry Bethany, hugs to you and hubby xxxxxx


----------



## foquita

oh bethany, I'm so so sorry :( :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cmwilson

Oh Bethany I'm so so sorry. I'm thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

I am so sorry to hear this Bethany :hugs:


----------



## mrsc81

Sorry to hear that Bethany :hugs:


----------



## rmsh1

:hugs: Bethany :cry:


----------



## Missbx

So sorry Bethany :hugs:


----------



## Diddums

An I overreacting or not ladies? I went to a friends house for a BBQ. All the people there knew I am pregnant and we were all discussing names etc and having a giggle. However a few people there smoke and they all randomly starting smoking while I was sitting next to them. I constantly had to move and sit on my own or with hubby at the end of the garden. Now I know they can smoke all they like, but I would have appreciated being told they were about to smoke so I could move before they started, or they could have moved away.

I guess I'm over reacting but it just annoyed me that they all didn't care. They basically kept lighting up every 5/10mins so I spent a lot of my time at the end of the garden, as we left early as we couldn't really have a long conversation with people without having to move away midconversation :(


----------



## Rachel789

I don't think your overreacting at all. That is very rude to do near someone who is pregnant.


----------



## Diddums

Thanks Rachel. I think I'm more upset that they're supposed to be friends and either didn't care or didn't think. I mean I didn't necessarily want them to move away but I would have appreciated being told so I could move away xx

How is everyone else's weekend?


----------



## foquita

I think that's quite rude, they are entitled to smoke outside if they want but they could give you a warning and move away. other people's smoke is doing my head in right now, I went to the stone roses gig and choked all night :( I hate walking behind someone who is smoking too, it gives me the boak :haha: which is so funny because I smoked for at least 10 years of my life and now I have become a hypocritical ex-smoker :laugh2:


----------



## Diddums

Thanks ladies. Just wanted some reassurance that I wasn't over reacting. I think hubby was more upset than me. He just couldn't understand why they didn't say anything or seem to care. Oh well. At least we had a reason to leave early. The smoking got more and more frequent as they started drinking more. 

Nice chilled day today. Might go buy a few baby bits xx


----------



## cmwilson

Well ladies, now that Claire is a month old, I've FINALLY had time to write her birth story...

Claire's Birth Story

Claire Elizabeth was born on May 22nd, 2013 at 1:11 in the morning. She weighed 7 pounds 2.3 ounces and was 18 and ¾ inches long (we later discovered this measurement was wrong and she was 20 inches long).
My due date was May 13th and it came and went without any indication that Claire wanted to make her appearance. I was scheduled for an induction on May 20th as I was not dilated or effaced. We went into the hospital at 8:30 in the morning on the 20th. I was admitted, given an IV and was hooked up to the monitors. I was checked and I was still not dilated or effaced. The doctors first step was to soften my cervix so I was given Cytotec and was told that after 6 hours I would be given another as things rarely progressed that quickly with Cytotec. The main goal was to be able to get a catheter balloon in my cervix to open things quicker but in order to do that I needed to be at least 2 centimeters. Four hours came and went and I was starting to feel contractions but not that strong. After the six hours I was about 1 and a ½ centimeters. The doctor attempted to insert the catheter but was unsuccessful. Let me just say that experience was unpleasant. They decided to give the Cytotec another 2 hours and try the catheter again. When the 6 hours was up I was about 2 centimeters and they inserted the catheter and said when they are able to pull the catheter out, usually at about 4 centimeters, then they would start the Pitocin. 

Things are a bit fuzzy but I contracted for forever, through the night and eventually the catheter came out and the Pitocin was started. Contractions got stronger and stronger through the day and eventually I resorted to an epidural. The first epidural I had was done by a training anesthesiologist and after a few hours I began to feel contractions on my right side so at about 9:15 I was given a second all new epidural. I was still four centimeters at 10:30 pm on May the 21st so I had been in labor for almost two days. About midnight I was starting to feel intense contractions now on my left side and I began to think my second epidural hadnt worked. I asked the nurse to come in and I was telling her what I was feeling. She said shed give my epidural a top off and see how things went. The top off did nothing so at 12:45 I called her back in and told her about the pain and pressure I was feeling. She checked me and in two hours I went from 4 centimeters to 9 and she told me I was going to be pushing soon. About 1 oclock I began pushing. I went through three contractions and was told to stop pushing and wait for the doctor. I waited out two contractions which was extremely difficult and then the doctor came in. After pushing through two more contractions, Claire was here! I pushed for 11 minutes. I had a third degree tear which, fortunately, because of the epidural I did not feel. I was stitched and my recovery has been easy.

My husband and I spent a week in the hospital from start to finish and we were so happy when we got to bring Claire home. My labor was a long two day process, culminating in a fast two hour and 11 minute finale and while it was tiring and at times painful, it was all worth it to have our beautiful Claire.
 



Attached Files:







5.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 3









4.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 3









2.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 2









1.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Diddums

Aww Caroline, Claire is a beauty! I'm loving the last picture with the 1 month in the heart :)
xxx


----------



## Rachel789

Thanks for sharing your story Caroline. Claire is so precious! How is mommyhood going?


----------



## rmsh1

Love the story and pics :)


----------



## mrsc81

Love the pics :)


----------



## seabean

Caroline - What a great story! It sounds like it was a tough couple of days, but Claire is so adorable and worth every second in the hospital! Congrats! :)


----------



## bnporter81

She's so beautiful, Caroline:cloud9:Love the pics

Nothing much going on here...my bleeding is finally down to just very light spotting after 7 days and I took a test today to make sure my hormone levels are coming down to normal and got a negative. So, of course it's depressing to see, but I guess it's also a good thing. I've heard that many women are more fertile right after a miscarriage so I hope and pray it won't take me another 18 months.


----------



## Rachel789

Bethany I have heard the same. I hope your bfp comes soon :hugs:


----------



## seabean

I've also heard that Bethany, and it's a great sign that your HCG hormone is also back down. Lots of BFP vibes going your way!! :hugs:


----------



## rmsh1

I hope your BFP comes quick this time around Bethany :hugs:


----------



## cmwilson

I'll keep everything crossed for you Bethany. :hugs:


----------



## mrsc81

Good Luck Bethany! :hugs:

Katya - cant believe your almost half way there! Whens your next scan?


----------



## Diddums

Good luck Bethany, I've also heard you can be more fertile! Sending lots of baby dust your way!

Lou, i know i can't believe it!!! Next scan is on Monday, so nervous/excited xxx


----------



## raventtc

bethany :hug: 

hey ladies just checking in summer is a busy time for me and with not worrying about ttc its kinda been nice..no early morning temps..or anything like that just total relax. I did have another ultrasound done right after af left and no more cysts at all....so of course that was great news, and i did take soy on 5-9 this cycle too...so i guess not too relaxed :haha:


----------



## mrsc81

Great news that you have no cysts Raven :)
Hoping the soy works for you!


----------



## bnporter81

Thanks everyone:hugs:All of you are so wonderful

Katya, can't wait to hear how your scan goes:thumbup:

Raven, good luck with the soy. I think the one cycle that I used it my cycle did end up being a little bit shorter, so I think it definitely does something. I think I just didn't take enough or do it on the right days. I did it on days 2-6...I think I should have done it around 5-9 instead. Lots of baby dust to you:hugs:


----------



## Diddums

Ooo Raven, hope the soy works for you. The soy worked for me 5-9 or I happened to get pregnant the one cycle I used it on those dates. 

Edit: took It 5-9 as Dr said my egg quality probably wasn't good enough for proper ovulation, and I heard that 5-9 gave fewer ripe eggs but higher quality, and means you might O slightly later than usual xxx

Felt baby move and kick properly for the first time this morning after my shower. She was kicking/punching just below my belly button :) so in love and happy right now!


----------



## bnporter81

Aww, I know being able to feel your little one move is amazing.:cloud9:I think it all becomes even MORE real once you know you've felt it for the first time


----------



## mrsc81

Lovely Katya :)
Bet your excited about your scan tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## Rachel789

I miss that feeling, it's the best!


----------



## rmsh1

It is a great feeling isn't it Katya? :cloud9:


----------



## Diddums

Yup it really is an amazing feeling ladies! Makes me really excited for scan tomorrow. It's at 8.30am UK time. Will update once I'm done :)

Mommydonz, you might find 120mg might not be enough for a full effect. I took 120 120 160 160 200 in cd5-9. See what you chart looks like over the next few days. Have my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## bnporter81

Can't wait to hear how your scan went, Katya:happydance:


----------



## Diddums

Hey Bethany and everyone else :)

Scan went well, even though baby wasn't cooperating! They managed to get all the measurements they wanted, but couldn't look at the anatomy of the organs, as baby was head down, spine up and would only show off her spine. I was scanned a total of three times and have to go back a week on friday to check whether baby has moved and to look at the anatomy. I also couldn't get any good piccies, so going to get some next time. But all looks good so far :) She also couldn't confirm babies sex, will try again next time :)


----------



## mrsc81

You have a stubborn little baby :haha:


----------



## Diddums

Lol tell me about it! Hope she's not this stubborn when it's time to be born lol


----------



## mrsc81

positive is you get another scan :)


----------



## Missbx

Hey ladies :) well cd101 and I finally get a positive opk and ovulation pain! Here's my pic of my positive opk! https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=146524

Should I get a temp spike in the morning?


----------



## bnporter81

Miss, just because you have a positive OPK today, it doesn't neccesarily mean your temp will spike tomorrow morning. Your temp should go up the day after you actually ovulate. But right now the LH is surging and your egg could be released now or even in another day...it just depends. Make sure you keep an eye on your temps over the next few days to verify for sure when O. takes place. Good luck and lots of baby dust.

Katya, I agree, your little sweetie is being a stubborn one:haha:I hope the next ultrasound goes a little better:hugs:


----------



## Diddums

Missbx yay for the positive opk. My temp took as much as three days to rise after a positive opk, so don't panic if it doesn't rise straightaway. Unfortunately, it is possible to get a positive opk but no rise, but hopefully that won't happen to you xxx


----------



## Missbx

Thanks ladies ive got another positive Opk :D 

https://i41.tinypic.com/72y6mf.jpg


----------



## bnporter81

Congrats Miss:happydance:I know it's a great feeling when you've had to wait so long for it. FX'd you get your temp rise tomorrow or the next day:flower:


----------



## seabean

I hope you ovulate missbx! Get BD'ing!

Katya, sorry you couldn't get the organs all checked out. Hopefully she'll cooperate next time. And at least you get to see her again!

I had a 36w follow-up on my baby since he had a little fluid on his kidneys, and this time around everything was good to go! He's ~7lbs already and measuring great :) I'm 1cm dilated and 50% effaced and -2. Doesn't mean a whole lot at this point, but it makes it all seem so close and so real! I've had a lot of braxton hicks, but no pain with them at all, just the funny looking belly lasting a minute or two, mostly when I sit too long. We toured the hospital last night and I think we are pretty much all ready to just get this baby out and bring him home! :)


----------



## bnporter81

Wow, won't be long now, Dee. I bet you're getting so excited:happydance: I remember the funny looking belly during the braxton hicks...I always thought it would turn almost into a square shape when they would happen:haha:


----------



## seabean

Yeah it is so strange looking! Very boxy! My husband and I would try to figure out the body parts it was outlining. The ultrasound tech confirmed today where his butt and legs are, so now it all makes sense :)


----------



## rmsh1

Ohhh Dee almost full term! :happydance:


----------



## mrsc81

Glad everything is good Dee, wont be long now :)


----------



## Diddums

Ooo Dee not long to go now! Did you have a growth/position scan them? 

How accurate are the weight estimates they give you?

I've been feeling more baby flutters over the last couple days. Hopefully in a couple weeks I will feel stronger kicks. My placenta is anterior and high so covering exactly were babies legs have been and that's why I haven't been feeling much yet. I guessed that was it not it was nice to be told. it was lovely seeing hands and feet moving around on the scan. 

I've had heartburn over the last couple days. Bought some gaviscon, but only using it if it gets really bad. Does anyone know how to help a blocked nose. I have constant hay fever and blocked nose over night so I've been waking every hour or so as my throat and mouth have been so dry :(


----------



## Rachel789

Dee-wow can't believe you are in the home stretch already, So exciting! Looking forward to seeing pics of your little man in the ear future :)

Katya- stuffy noses are no fun especially while your pregnant since your so limited to what you can take. I had a few colds and I think all I could do for congestion was a saline spray which didn't do much. Maybe someone else knows of something else. Hope you feel better soon!

Missbx- good luck! Hope you see a temp rise soon!


----------



## mrsc81

Katya - I don't think the weight estimates are very good, I went for a growth scan at 36+1 weeks and I was told 6lbs 4oz, she was born at 6lbs 12.5oz, so she couldn't of weighed that at 36 weeks.


----------



## Missbx

Hello ladies I'm now panicking I had 2 positive opks and todays its negative with a temp drop should I have a temp spike tomorrow to confirm ovulation ? x


----------



## seabean

missbx - how long have you used opks for? It's possible to get false positives and not actually ovulate. I used OPKs for many months in a row when I had some very long cycles, and would see the LH levels fluctuate quite a bit, even getting some positives here and there without ever ovulating. Hormones can just be all over the place that far out. Obviously it's also possible to finally just randomly ovulate, so I hope that's what is going on for you! If you don't have a temp rise by tomorrow or the next day then I would say that you prob didn't ovulate, but it's too early to really tell at this point. Maybe keep taking an OPK once a day at the same time to get a sense of what your LH trends are. If you get afford a bulk order of the cheap internet ones, those worked well for me! Hopefully you won't need them all though :)


----------



## seabean

mrsc81 said:


> Katya - I don't think the weight estimates are very good, I went for a growth scan at 36+1 weeks and I was told 6lbs 4oz, she was born at 6lbs 12.5oz, so she couldn't of weighed that at 36 weeks.

Yeah it's just a ballpark figure I'm sure and probably also depends on your tech too. I know if you have gestational diabetes and the baby gets too big (like 8/9 lbs) they might intervene and induce early, so they must be somewhat close. My Dr said that the baby only really gains weight through 38 weeks at ~1/2 a week. So maybe he'll be somewhere ~8lbs when he's born. :shrug: I'm just so excited to meet him!:kiss:


----------



## cmwilson

Dee - I'm excited to see pictures of your little guy! When I had my ultrasound on my due date they estimated Claire was about 8 pounds and 10 days later she was born 7 pounds 3 ounces so those estimates are definitely off sometimes. :thumbup:

Katya - I'm sorry your little girl (we think :winkwink:) is being stubborn but it sounds like she's growing nicely!

Missbx - I'll keep my fingers crossed that this is ovulation for you! :thumbup:

Hope you all are doing well! Claire is 6 weeks today! Where does the time go? 

(Sorry the pic is sideways. Don't know how to fix it :dohh:)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Cookie1979

Hi Ladies, I have long cycles (have PCOS) they range from 34 days to 60 odd days, I conceived my son without even trying and had a chemical pregnancy before I had him...so my body must work, just think its all about timing and with my cycles being so unpredictable its really hard.

TTC #2, this is our first cycle of trying, feeling hopeful but at the same time cynical because I dont want to get my hopes up. Never TTC before so this is new to me, and I dont like the tww...its not fun!!! lol


----------



## seabean

Welcome Cookie! Good luck!


----------



## Diddums

cmwilson said:


> Dee - I'm excited to see pictures of your little guy! When I had my ultrasound on my due date they estimated Claire was about 8 pounds and 10 days later she was born 7 pounds 3 ounces so those estimates are definitely off sometimes. :thumbup:
> 
> Katya - I'm sorry your little girl (we think :winkwink:) is being stubborn but it sounds like she's growing nicely!
> 
> Missbx - I'll keep my fingers crossed that this is ovulation for you! :thumbup:
> 
> Hope you all are doing well! Claire is 6 weeks today! Where does the time go?
> 
> (Sorry the pic is sideways. Don't know how to fix it :dohh:)

Aww she is gorgeous. And love the dark hair! Can't believe she's six weeks already!

Haha yes the little (girl) is being stubborn. But I'm happy everything seems ok so far. Will be nice to see her grow as I have a scan at 22, 27 (private 4d), 33, and 37 weeks. Cant believe I will be full term at my last scan!


----------



## Diddums

Bump at 21 weeks :) it's starting to look more bump like rather than spare tyre lol 

https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag148/diddy_diddums/null_zpsd0b4126c.png


----------



## mrsc81

Lovely bump :)


----------



## foquita

lovely :kiss: 

here's mine at 15+3, i'm ridiculously proud of it :haha: 

https://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd406/soclanat/null_zpsb698e17e.jpg

should have washed my mirror first, sorry :lol:


----------



## Diddums

Awww that's such a lovely bump Nat! Xx


----------



## foquita

i am only ever wearing tight clothes from now on :haha:


----------



## foquita

thanks katya! i can't wait for it to get bigger :happydance:


----------



## Missbx

Think I finally ovulated ? 

Lovely bumps ladies :)


----------



## Diddums

Fingers crossed Missbx! X


----------



## cmwilson

Beautiful bumps Katya and Nat! :cloud9:


----------



## mrsc81

Wow Nat that's a great bump for 15 weeks :happydance:


----------



## Rachel789

Adorable bumps ladies!


----------



## seabean

Super cute bumps!!


----------



## rmsh1

Lovely bumps :)


----------



## raventtc

love all the pic's ladies!

afm- i am guessing AF is right around the corner for me..3 days of brown looking sticky stuff, followed by red spotting (its been going on for 4 days now) its not a lot of spotting its there when i wipe sometimes but for me its a sign she is heading this way...since now I am a spotter :confused:

when any of you ladies tryed soy did your cycle stay the same lenght or was is shorter..or longer?? cause i am on cd28 today and af hasn't shown up this early (cd25) since my cycles have been 31-33 days ... :wacko:


----------



## bnporter81

Adorable bumps, Katya and Nat:cloud9:I know you two are so excited!

Miss, congrats on your temp rise and crosshairs on FF! I always feel such a sense of accomplishment when I get them:haha: I hope this is your lucky cycle:flower:

Not much here...haven't been temping lately, but I'll start back tomorrow. Also had some pretty decent EWCM today. Of course it doesn't necessarily mean ovulation is close, but it does sometimes. Trying to have hope for a shorter cycle, lol.[-o&lt;


----------



## seabean

missbx - I hope your temps stay up! lookin good so far!
raven - sucks you are spotting so much :( i've never taken soy but some ladies that do have said it changes their cycle length - i've heard both shorter and longer though, so i'm not quite sure what that might mean :hugs:
bethany - i hope this means ovulation is right around the corner for you! get bd'ing! :) 



I'm just getting huge and can't wait for lil guy to get here!


----------



## Diddums

When I took soy my cycles were usually longer. As I would ovulate later xx


----------



## Diddums

I had my 20wk rescan today. Baby is perfect. However she had her legs crossed so couldn't confirm gender. Will now have to wait until 28wk 4d scan. Oh well. As long as baby is perfect I don't mind 

https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag148/diddy_diddums/null_zpsbaca3af8.png


----------



## mrsc81

Aww lovely, glad all is well :)


----------



## Diddums

She is a very active baby. And gave us a wave while we were looking at her face :)


----------



## rmsh1

Yay glad all is well Katya. Your baby sure is shy! :haha:


----------



## Diddums

Lol tell me about it, Bex. 

Just so happy everything is good though. Getting very excited about meeting my little one now! It's like, all of a sudden it's dawning on me that I will actually have a baby in November!


----------



## mrsc81

Katya what was you doing awake at 4.15am :haha:


----------



## Missbx

Hello ladies what do you all think about my chart ? I have been having Af like cramping since Thursday but not as bad as Af it's just on and off x

This is my temp adjusted chart &My non adjusted temp chart is in my signature x


https://i41.tinypic.com/34xrs5u.jpg


----------



## Diddums

Lol Lou. Woke up as I needed the loo! Then took a while to get back to sleep :)


----------



## Rachel789

Adorable scan pic Katya! You sure have a stubborn baby :)


----------



## seabean

Missbx - looks like you probably ovulated if AF came for you! That's so great!! Are you going to try doing anything different this cycle? 

How's everyone else doing? We have a crazy humid heat wave going right now which SUCKS at this point. 10 days until my due date, but I'm starting to believe my husband who thinks we're going to go before then. I've had crazy frequent contractions the past 2 days - last night they were 5 min apart for 2 hours, except they aren't really painful at all, just uncomfortable. Although they are a bit more intense than braxton hicks were. Had a checkup this AM and I am 2cm dilated and 80% effaced. So I could go any day - or I could stay like this for weeks and go late. I hope he holds off this week b/c I have so much work to wrap up, but after that he can come at any time :haha:


----------



## rmsh1

Sounds like things are progressing Dee, not long til you hold your wee boy!! :happydance:


----------



## Rachel789

Wow dee any day now, so exciting!!


----------



## Diddums

Dee very exciting! Do they still consider 4cm dilated established labour?

Also when do you start having internal exams at midwife appointments? Is it from full term 37 weeks? x


----------



## bnporter81

Dee, so exciting that you can go any time now:happydance:Can't wait to see pics of our newest little one!

Awww, Katya, love the new pic:cloud9:


----------



## mrsc81

Good Luck Dee :happydance:

Katya they don't do any internal exams in the UK until you are overdue, which is when you will have a sweep. 
First time I had an internal exam was when I was at the hospital in labour :haha:


----------



## Diddums

Thanks Lou. My friend had a sweep on her due date. Is that not normal then? Are the internals painful? 

When did you all start worrying about how painful labour is? I think I'm still slightly in denial. I know it will be painful but I tend to ignore the issue. Guess as the weeks fly by I will have to think about it more seriously. 

On the plus side. I'll be preordering my travel system in the next couple weeks :)


----------



## mrsc81

I think the sweep depends when your midwife appointment normally is, so for some people its on their due date but for most it would be after, I would of been over 40 weeks at my next appointment if I hadn't gone into labour.
I don't think I really worried about labour until near the end when I knew it wouldn't be far off!
I was really worried about the internal as on obem ive seen some ladies going nuts when they have it, but I didn't feel anything :shrug:


----------



## Diddums

Yeh that's why the internals worried me. A lot of women looked in a lot of pain on obem!


----------



## cmwilson

Wow Dee! Not long now! I'll be thinking about you! I know you're excited to meet your little man. :cloud9:

Katya - My internal wasn't too bad. I had one at 36 weeks then at 40 and then of course when I was in labor. I wouldn't say it was enjoyable :haha: but not too bad. My sister had her membranes swept and she said it hurt but only momentarily. I worried a lot about labor in the day or two before my induction. In fact, the only time I threw up my entire pregnancy was the day we went in for my induction because of nerves. :dohh: I was kinda mad cause I had made it through the whole pregnancy without throwing up and then I blew it!! :growlmad:


----------



## seabean

Thanks ladies! I am getting very nervous/excited. I had a lot of clear/whitish mucus plus pass this morning, and it was also quite watery. My husband thinks my water broke, but I haven't any more trickles since then. I called the Dr and they said to come in if I need to or just monitor any other fluid outflow. No contractions yet today, although I had a ton last night and they were getting a bit painful and kept waking me up. I would be shocked if this guy waited until next Friday's due date to show!


Katya, I can't believe how far along you are already! I have had internal exams every week now since 36 weeks...I'm not sure what "sweep" is though? She basically just put her hand up me and estimated how dilated/effaced I was. Yesterday it was 2cm and 80%!


----------



## Rachel789

I didn't have an internal until I was 39+5, I also had a sweep at that time which hurt a little, just some crampy feelings. The sweep def worked though because I went into labor later that night! 

I never really stressed about labor pains too much. It had to happen so I knew there was no sense in worrying because that would only make it worse. I was more worried about tearing and of course I tore bad, my luck :dohh:


----------



## Missbx

seabean said:


> Missbx - looks like you probably ovulated if AF came for you! That's so great!! Are you going to try doing anything different this cycle?
> 
> How's everyone else doing? We have a crazy humid heat wave going right now which SUCKS at this point. 10 days until my due date, but I'm starting to believe my husband who thinks we're going to go before then. I've had crazy frequent contractions the past 2 days - last night they were 5 min apart for 2 hours, except they aren't really painful at all, just uncomfortable. Although they are a bit more intense than braxton hicks were. Had a checkup this AM and I am 2cm dilated and 80% effaced. So I could go any day - or I could stay like this for weeks and go late. I hope he holds off this week b/c I have so much work to wrap up, but after that he can come at any time :haha:

Thankyou Yeah I think I did ovulate I think I have a 9 or 11day lp so I've just started b complex and I'm trying soy this cycle cd1-3 100mg and cd4-5 200mg :)


----------



## Diddums

Good luck Missbx. You might want to try increasing amounts of soy. 100 120 120 160 200 for example x


----------



## rmsh1

I was like Rachel, not too worried about labour itself but tearing scared me :rofl: And in the end it was the tears/rips that meant I had to get pain relief. I just accepted that it had to happen, and no way of knowing how it would all go. You just have to take it as it comes :)

I didn't get a sweep, but Dee it is just where the midwife rubs around your cervix/membranes to try to get things started. Most people I know say it doesn't hurt much, but watching OBEM you would think differently! First time anyone checked me over, I was 8cm dilated and did not feel her checking at all


----------



## Diddums

Aww my good friend had her little baby girl, Eliza, at 2.20am this morning. Weighin a whopper 10lb 1oz!. I am so super chuffed for her!! Makes me even more excited to meet my baby now! These 14-19weeks can't go fast enough lol


----------



## cmwilson

Thinking about you Dee! Hope your little man has arrived! :cloud9:


----------



## seabean

Thanks ladies! Hes here!! Camden was born Thursday July 18th at 12.29 am weighing in at 8lb 2oz, 20.25 inches. I will definitely post pics and story soon. It was a great labor and delivery, that is, once I got the epidural :) baby and mom doing great!


----------



## foquita

huge congratulations dee! :cloud9: can't wait to see pics of him :happydance:


----------



## cmwilson

Congrats Dee! Can't wait to see pics!!:happydance:


----------



## Diddums

Congratulations Dee! So happy to hear he's here and all went well with labour and delivery! 

Can't wait to see pics xxxx


----------



## rmsh1

Congrats Dee! Show us a pic of little Camden :)


----------



## mrsc81

Congratulations Dee :happydance:
Cant wait to see a pic :)


----------



## Rachel789

Congrats dee, looking forward to pics!! :happydance:


----------



## bnporter81

Awww, congrats Dee! I know you must be on :cloud9:Can't wait to see the pics of him:happydance:

Sorry I haven't been around much. Things have been busy here lately. My oldest son had his birthday last Saturday and now my youngest son has his birthday on Friday:cake:Also, a bit of good news, I got a blazing positive OPK and smiley face today:happydance: So that means I would end up with about a 47 day cycle! I know some people see that as a long cycle, but I would be so thrilled to have cycles like that from now on:thumbup:There's a new doctor at my doctor's office and she said that my glucose levels are a lot better(good news for PCOS)...and I've been getting out and walking more and watching the things I eat/portion size to try to lose some weight. I've also been taking inositol powder and folic acid (like what's in Pregnitude) for the last few months. I think all of that together might be helping with ovulation. Anyway, hopefully the shorter cycles continue. FX'd.


----------



## Diddums

Yaya fingers crossed Bethany! 47 day cycles are short compared to some cycles us girls have had lol. Excellent that your glucose numbers are better! Are you on Metformin as well? Xx


----------



## seabean

Here's Camden! I showed up to the hospital last Wed at 6pm 5cm dilated (and in 100 times the pain that I ever imagined!), immediately got the epidural, started pushing around midnight and he was born at 12:29am. I am so in love with this little guy!


----------



## foquita

that's great news, 47 day cycle is great! i think that's what i was going to have when i conceived so hopefully this is another lucky cycle for you and this time it's sticky :hugs:


----------



## foquita

awww dee he is beautiful! so cute! such a unique name too, i love it :)


----------



## Diddums

Aww Dee he's gorgeous! And loads of hair. How you guys getting on at home? 

The idea of having an epidural is growing on me more and more lol. I've been told if I want an epidural I should have it when I'm 4-5cm dilated as I won't be in so much pain I can't sit still enough. They want the best possible chance of siting it right first time because of my bmi xxx


----------



## foquita

i'm more scared of an epidural than anything else to do with birth, open to everything of course but the giant needle terrifies me :(


----------



## rmsh1

Awww Dee he is lovely :cloud9:

Nat, I was scared of the needle too and was so against an epidural. In the end, I did not have one, but once Emma was out they told me I had to have a spinal anyway to get repaired, and since Emma was out and I was in some kind of happiness cloud, I was not bothered at all by what they had to do to me. It did not hurt in the slightest, getting a needle in the back, they are very good at making it painless. It still gives me the heeby jeebies thinking that something went into my spine though, I don't like to think about it


----------



## rmsh1

I hope this is it for you Bethany :hugs:


----------



## foquita

i keep reminding myself that i can't control what happens and that there is a reason so many people have epidurals! i could end up in a similar situation to you for example. i think it's the being stuck on my back that is scary too! :(


----------



## cmwilson

Dee he's beautiful. :cloud9: Such a cutie! Hope things are going well at home!

Bethany - Hooray for the short cycle! I hope this is it for you but if it isn't at least your cycles seem to be shortening and then it's just a matter of time! :hugs:

As far as the epidural goes, I had to have two because my first one needed to be redone but in comparison to the pain of labor the needle in the back was nothing! :thumbup: :haha:


----------



## Diddums

Caroline that's the exact same thing my mum said. She said labour was so painful the epidural was nothing. And the relief was indescribable!


----------



## Rachel789

Dee-he is gorgeous! Love the name too :) 

Bethany- that is great news about a shorter cycle! I hope you catch the egg :happydance:

The epidural was no big deal at all. I was in so much pain I barely noticed it. And luckily you don't have to watch it going in.


----------



## Diddums

Was it easy to sit still between contractions when you were having the epidural?


----------



## mrsc81

Dee he is gorgeous :happydance: :cloud9:

Good Luck Bethany! :)


----------



## seabean

I also didn't think anything of the epidural. I was in so much pain at that point that it would have been completely counter-productive and probably make the experience a negative one instead of positive. It's such a personal decision though that you should just go with your gut. I don't think you should feel like less of a mom if you cave and get it though. They don't hand out medals for surviving without one. I would have liked to try to do it, but it just was too much. They are pros about putting them in with contractions, so don't worry about that aspect. And since its your back you don't see anything and the site is numbed first so all you feel is some pressure. The dose these days is low so you still feel contractions when they come and can push just fine. I was telling the nurse it was time to push again before the monitors even picked up that I was contracting. I still felt my legs amd everything, just no pain.


----------



## Rachel789

I knew the more still I was the faster they could get it in so that was my motivation for not moving!


----------



## bnporter81

Dee, he's so precious!:cloud9: Love the pics:flower:

I agree, I've had 3 epidurals and I think the pain of being in labor at 5 or 6 cm. far outweighs the pain of getting the epidural. For me it was hard to hold still when I was having contractions so close together but you just have to make yourself do it. It's over in no time and then you have hours (usually) of not being in pain and actually being able to relax before you start pushing. Totally worth it.

Thanks everyone...FX'd this will be my sticky cycle[-o&lt;

Katya, I was on the Metformin but I haven't taken it in months so I really believe it's mostly the Inositol/Folic Acid combo that's mostly been helping with my glucose.:thumbup:


----------



## mrsc81

If only I had time to get an epidural :haha:


----------



## Missbx

Looks like I'm going to ovulate soon opks getting darker! :) x


----------



## bnporter81

Good luck, Miss:flower:


----------



## Diddums

Good luck Missbx!!

Bethany I hope you get a temp spike to day to indicate ovulation!!! Hope the inositol/folic acid is helping. Why did you stop the metformin? Xxxx


----------



## Missbx

I had red spotting last night only a little bit & brown this morning I have no idea what this could be my opks are still neg I'm going to try and do another today x


----------



## bnporter81

Miss, sometimes a woman can have some spotting right before and during ovulation...I was googling it yesterday because I was having some light pink spotting. Maybe you're about to ovulate and that's what it is:shrug:

Thanks Katya.:hugs: I had a .5 of a degree spike this morning, so hopefully I did O. yesterday:happydance: I stopped the Metformin because I was taking it for a while and I wasn't really seeing a change in my cycles and it was wreaking havoc on my stomach:wacko:I started reading about Pregnitude and the ingredients in it and started taking them. After a couple of months they seem to be working...FX'd.

Hope you all have a great weekend. Today is my little boy's birthday, so I'm off to buy decorations!


----------



## Diddums

Yay it's V-day for me!! And to celebrate we're off to order our travel system, baby shop and meet my good friends week old baby girl! So excited!!!


----------



## Diddums

bnporter81 said:


> Miss, sometimes a woman can have some spotting right before and during ovulation...I was googling it yesterday because I was having some light pink spotting. Maybe you're about to ovulate and that's what it is:shrug:
> 
> Thanks Katya.:hugs: I had a .5 of a degree spike this morning, so hopefully I did O. yesterday:happydance: I stopped the Metformin because I was taking it for a while and I wasn't really seeing a change in my cycles and it was wreaking havoc on my stomach:wacko:I started reading about Pregnitude and the ingredients in it and started taking them. After a couple of months they seem to be working...FX'd.
> 
> Hope you all have a great weekend. Today is my little boy's birthday, so I'm off to buy decorations!

Yay for temp spike!!!! Hope this is it for you Bethany. And happy birthday to your LO for yesterday xxx


----------



## mrsc81

Cant believe how fast its going Katya :)
Baby shopping :happydance:


----------



## bnporter81

Sounds fun Katya. Hope you have a good time:flower:


----------



## Diddums

We finally decided on a nursery set for baby :) Went to mamas and papas and they had the one i fell in love with ages ago on sale at 30% off. So we've ordered it for delivery mid October!!!

https://mamasandpapas.scene7.com/is/image/mamasandpapas/oceanspringrange?hei=1280&icc=sRGB%20IEC61966-2.1&iccEmbed=1


Also ordered our bugaboo buffalo :)


----------



## rmsh1

Lovely set Katya! Cant wait til we move into a bigger place and I have a room to organise for Emma :) But both OH and myself have jobs now so we will move into a bigger place as soon as we can! Yay!


----------



## Diddums

Yay on the jobs and house front Bex! 

We've found a new house i love, but its attracted a lot of interest and im not sure whether we will get it. We have to submit our last and best offer a week on monday. Fingers crossed!!

Has anyone got a Pink Lining Yummy Mummy changing bag? Or can anyone one comment on the durability/quality of the bags? I love the look of this one, and the size and pockets inside etc but its quite expensive at £79.00. 

https://johnlewis.scene7.com/is/image/JohnLewis/232124937?$prod_main$


----------



## bnporter81

Aww, I love the furniture, Katya! I bet it will look beautiful all set up:thumbup:Do you know what colors/theme you're going to use yet or are you waiting until your next ultrasound when you know more for sure what the sex is?


----------



## mrsc81

Lovely furniture set :) I've got the M&P Rialto

I was going to get the pink lining blooming gorgeous bag but ended up getting a Babymel Amanda one. I also thought the price was a bit steep, I don't go out many places to use one anyway :haha:
They are lovely bags and do have good reviews, I say go for it if you don't mind paying the price :thumbup:


----------



## Diddums

bnporter81 said:


> Aww, I love the furniture, Katya! I bet it will look beautiful all set up:thumbup:Do you know what colors/theme you're going to use yet or are you waiting until your next ultrasound when you know more for sure what the sex is?

We like the look of the once upon a time set from mamas and papas but will probably wait until after next scan to decide for sure :)




mrsc81 said:


> Lovely furniture set :) I've got the M&P Rialto
> 
> I was going to get the pink lining blooming gorgeous bag but ended up getting a Babymel Amanda one. I also thought the price was a bit steep, I don't go out many places to use one anyway :haha:
> They are lovely bags and do have good reviews, I say go for it if you don't mind paying the price :thumbup:

Ooo will look up the Babymel Amanda one thanks. I'm probably gonna wait until closer to the time to buy the bag as we're currently putting together a wish list or when friends and family ask us what we would like. Then we can buy anything else not bought towards the end :)

We got a free black changing bag from Boots. When you join their parenting club in the UK you get a voucher for a free changing bag when you buy and pampers newborn nappies. So for £3.99 we got a changing bag. It's smaller than normal so will probably be hubby's bag when we goes out with baby in case mine is too 'girly' lol xxxx


----------



## Diddums

Have my 25wk antenatal appointment today. Some reason I'm no longer nervous about them :)


----------



## seabean

Bethany looks like you o'd!! I hope this cycle is it for you!!

Missbx, any trends in the opks getting darker? Hopefully soy works for you!

Katya, good luck at the appt! Can't believe how fast its going!


----------



## Diddums

Thanks Dee. I know I can't believe it!

Everything is great!!!! Baby is moving well, heart rate strong at 148bpm, my blood pressure is good, my yummy is measuring 24cm which is spot on for dates :) no glucose or protein in urine. Dr said I'm having a text book pregnancy so far xxxxx


----------



## Diddums

Got my fingers crossed for you Bethany xxx


----------



## mrsc81

Pink lining have some nice bags in the sale Katya :)


----------



## Diddums

Ooo thanks, on their website?


----------



## mrsc81

Yes :thumbup:


----------



## bnporter81

Good luck at your appointment, Katya:flower:Great to hear that everything is going perfect:thumbup:

Thanks Dee and Katya...I'm pretty sure I have O'd and my temp today really shot up. FX'd it isn't just a fluke and that it stays nice and high for a GOOD reason:winkwink:


----------



## cmwilson

Katya - Glad your pregnancy is progressing as it should! When is your next scan to see if your little one will cooperate and show you :pink: or :blue:?

Bethany - Hooray for O! I hope this is it for you, you soo deserve it! :hugs:

Dee - How are your first few weeks of motherhood going?

Ladies I have a post-baby BDing question. I'm 10 weeks PP and I had a third degree tear and was told at my six week check up that everything was healing well but hubby and I have tried to BD several times but it just hurts too much. Have any of you had this problem? I feel like we're back in college with all the making out we're doing but I'd really like for us to "go all the way" again! :haha: Tips? Experiences?


----------



## Diddums

Next scan is Aug 24th. Three and a half weeks away. So excited!!!


----------



## bnporter81

Caroline, I had a really bad tear with stitches with my first baby. About all I can suggest is a LOT of lube and just letting him go in a tiny bit at a time. Maybe try that over the period of a few BDing sessions. If it is still too painful doing it like that then your body may just need more time. I know it is so frustrating, though. The main thing is to just ease yourself back into it as slowly as possible:thumbup:


----------



## rmsh1

Caroline OH and I tried at 8 weeks - big mistake for me. I knew I was still tender and it was a complete fail. I was not been able to DTD again til very recently, when Emma was almost 4 months old. It is all fine now, no pain at all, so it will get better, you just might need more time, like I did. My tears were not third degree, but very nearly were. I had three 2nd degree tears :wacko: I am currently getting physio to build up my pelvic floor muscles again

Bethany, good luck!


----------



## mrsc81

Good Luck Bethany! :hugs:

Caroline, same here as Bex, had 2nd degree tears and it was painful at first, keep trying, but give it time :hugs:


----------



## seabean

I have 2nd degree tears, one is labial (upwards) and I can't imagine being able to have sex any time soon - ouch!

Camden is such a great little guy and so adorable, but he's been super fussy at night and goes through some long eating binges in the middle of the night which are getting frustrating and super tiring. I guess there is not much I can do besides stick it out, but I'm so exhausted, I hope this phase passes quickly. Thankfully he's got the breastfeeidng and latching down really well so at least that part of it isn't a battle.


----------



## rmsh1

Dee I had days where I wished away Emma's newborn stage, and the thought of having another newborn terrified me :) It doesn't last forever. I still get up twice a night to feed Emma, while other babies sleep right through, will be interesting to see how I go when I get back to work, how tired I feel


----------



## Missbx

bnporter81 said:


> Miss, sometimes a woman can have some spotting right before and during ovulation...I was googling it yesterday because I was having some light pink spotting. Maybe you're about to ovulate and that's what it is:shrug:
> 
> Thanks Katya.:hugs: I had a .5 of a degree spike this morning, so hopefully I did O. yesterday:happydance: I stopped the Metformin because I was taking it for a while and I wasn't really seeing a change in my cycles and it was wreaking havoc on my stomach:wacko:I started reading about Pregnitude and the ingredients in it and started taking them. After a couple of months they seem to be working...FX'd.
> 
> Hope you all have a great weekend. Today is my little boy's birthday, so I'm off to buy decorations!


Thankyou :) spotting stopped a few days ago and still no ovulation x


----------



## mrsc81

Dee, it is very testing and tiring during the early days, but it will get better :hugs:
Lucy sleeps 8-12 hours at night now but im still exhausted :haha:


----------



## Rachel789

Katya- I am glad to hear everything is going well. I can't believe how far along you are already, wow!

Bethany- your chart looks great so far. I really hope you get your bfp, you so deserve it!

Caroline- we bded about 7 weeks after and while it was a little uncomfortable because I was a little tender still, it wasn't painful. I had a 3rd degree tear too. The only advice I have is to take it slow and use lots of lube, it will get better with time.

Dee-it is really hard the first few weeks. I walked around like a zombie, it was so exhausting. It will get easier and easier, i promise! We still have good and bad nights with Shaelyn but its not nearly as bad as the beginning. She does one feeding throughout the night but she still wakes multiple times and I have to give her the pacifier and help her get back to sleep. So that can be really tough, once she stops doing that, the one night feeding won't be so bad. Does anyone have any ideas as to why she wakes so often and how to stop it? It wouldn't be so bad if she could self soothe, hopefully she will be able to one day.


----------



## rmsh1

I am not sure Rachel. Emma tends to sleep OK but feeds twice a night. I would like to try to get her down to one feed a night before I return to work, but that will probably mean a few nights of crying and I don't have the heart for it right now. Is Shaelyn waking because her pacifier falls out? That is really common, and I guess I should embrace Emma's thumb sucking for that reason!


----------



## Rachel789

I guess that's possible because she typically falls asleep with it. But she doesn't always wake often, just some nights. She sucks on her hands and has found her thumb here and there so I think she will be a thumb sucker at some point and maybe it will get better then.


----------



## cmwilson

Thanks ladies. We'll keep at it. I'm probably just being a wuss and stopping before things could get better. We'll keep trying. :thumbup:

Rachel - Claire sometimes wakes up and fusses but she falls back to sleep. I think it's because she sleeps in her swing at night. I'm dreading the move to the crib. I've gotten pretty lucky so far, the last three weeks Claire has been sleeping 8-12 hours straight at night. I hope it continues, I've gotten quite attached to my uninterrupted sleep again. :haha: Hopefully Shae will start sleeping more soundly for you soon.


----------



## Rachel789

Wow I'm jealous! I can't wait till Shae sleeps that long. Do you breastfeed or formula or both?

Does Claire nap well too? Does she also nap in her swing? Do you ever put her in the crib for naps?


----------



## cmwilson

Rachel789 said:


> Wow I'm jealous! I can't wait till Shae sleeps that long. Do you breastfeed or formula or both?
> 
> Does Claire nap well too? Does she also nap in her swing? Do you ever put her in the crib for naps?

I express my milk and bottle feed. It's usually 60 percent breast milk 40 percent formula. I was using a nipple shield to nurse but it just wasn't working. The flow was too slow and Claire was falling asleep and wasn't getting enough so now I feed her 4-6 oz every 3-4 hours. 

Claire naps pretty well too. She usually takes 3, 1.5-2 hour naps a day in her swing. The last few days I've been trying to get her to nap in her crib but she wakes up after 30 minutes and then I have to bounce her back to sleep and put her in her swing and she usually sleeps another hour and a half. I've got to start putting her down drowsy and not asleep but she cries and cries and I just can't stand it and I just have to rock her/bounce her for now. :cry:


----------



## Rachel789

I have the same problem with the crib. But she takes quite awhile to fall asleep when I lay her down and also cries then she wakes after a short time and needs me to help her back to sleep, it gets so frustrating that I have been avoiding the crib because its so much easier getting her to nap in her swing. I really need to get her used to the crib though. When I put her in the crib after she falls asleep on me she instantly wakes up wide awake and gets excited thinking its play time.

I think Shaelyn sometimes wakes often at night because she is overtired from not napping enough. I am trying to get better at getting her to nap, it can be tough sometimes. She will sometimes stay awake up to 6 hours straight with maybe a couple short 10 min naps in between. Usually I can get at least one 2+ hour nap out of her and another 30 minute or so nap but she needs more than that. She just fights it so much sometimes and maybe I give up too early and need to be persistent in getting her to nap.

Breastfeeding can be so difficult! I had so many issues with her and had to supplement with formula for a few weeks in the beginning because I wasn't producing enough and she lost 1 pound within a few days of her life. I was able to get my production up by pumping around the clock so we have been back to just breastfeeding but I then had another challenge And had to quit dairy and soy because she was sensitive to it. I will say though there is a plus side to this diet, i am 3 pounds below my pre pregnancy weight and i dont even have time to work out! Good job on giving Claire expressed milk. I know how much work pumping and then bottle feeding is.

What time does Claire go to sleep for the night? We are working on getting shae's bedtime earlier. Right now we shoot for 8:30 but a lot of times she won't actually fall asleep for the night until 9:30 and typically wakes for the day between 7:30-8:30


----------



## Diddums

Should hopefully find out about out house offer today! Doubt we will get it but still nervous lol

And I took a bump pic at 25+4. Def notice a difference from past bump photos. Hubby is going to start taking weekly ones for me wearing the same clothes :)

https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag148/diddy_diddums/null_zpsfde9e432.jpg

Bethany how you doing? Xxx


----------



## rmsh1

Lovely bump!


----------



## mrsc81

Great bump :happydance:


----------



## foquita

great bump katya! it's usually around the +3 or +4 mark that I take an extra one, I must grow in those days :haha: 

I've got a picture for every week, I love making comparisons pics! if it is a boy then this will all be in vain because he won't be interesting in my documentations of pregnancy :rofl: but one day his girlfriends and kids will be at least :haha: or hopefully his boyfriend will if he's gay :haha:


----------



## Rachel789

Love the bump Katya! 

Nat you crack me up! I am sure if its a boy he will love to see the bump pics :)


----------



## foquita

i hope so :haha: davie's mum has a little book from when she was pregnant with him and he honestly couldn't care less about it - she gave it to me to keep because i loved it. one day i will pass my lovely pregnancy journal on to my son's wife :lol:


----------



## Rachel789

There you go! Or you could pass it to your granddaughter :)


----------



## foquita

good idea :cloud9: 

i've been loving thinking about grandchildren, i'm such a thinker-aheader :rofl:


----------



## rmsh1

I've been thinking about grandchildren too :blush:


----------



## foquita

i'm SO glad i'm not the only one bex :laugh2:


----------



## Rachel789

Haha the thought has crossed my mind as well!


----------



## foquita

yessss there are three of us :haha:


----------



## rmsh1

Just looking at Emma, and how m y mum dotes on her, makes me excited for Emma to have babies. :haha: She might not even want any!


----------



## foquita

maybe that's why people have a second child, just in case the first one doesn't want to give them grandchildren :haha:


----------



## rmsh1

I had thought of that! Might have to properly decide on another, so I can be sure of some grandchildren! Mind you my mum has three daughters, one is 6 years older than me and no plan for any kids at all, I have one baby, and my younger sister is not even thinking along those lines yet. So Emma might be the only one! :haha:


----------



## bnporter81

Great bump, Katya:cloud9:Love the pic! Any news on the house?

Thanks for asking...I'm doing okay I guess. I'm on CD3, so no baby this month. I just hope that my cycles will continue on to be shorter like they were this time. It makes TTC a lot less depressing, lol.


----------



## Rachel789

Sorry af showed Bethany. I hope your cycles stay shorter and your bfp comes soon!


----------



## Missbx

Still waiting on ovulation :(


----------



## mrsc81

Good luck this cycle Bethany :hugs:


----------



## Diddums

Good luck Bethany, hope at the very least you have a short cycle :)

They accepted someone else's offer on the house we wanted. Out of 22 offers on the house, ours came in second, so close but not good enough. Oh well keep looking i guess xx


----------



## mrsc81

22 offers! Wow! A lot of competition, sorry you didn't get it x


----------



## bnporter81

Sorry about the house, Katya:hugs:That just means there must be an even better house out there waiting for you:thumbup:

Miss, hope you ovulate soon!:hugs:


----------



## seabean

Missbx, I hope your body cooperates and ovulates soon! 

Bethany, I have a good feeling for you this cycle! You are due your bfp!!

Camden turned 3 weeks yesterday...he's so old! Basically graduating college already! :) he's finally figured out that night is for sleeping and going anywhere from 1-3 hours between feedings, then passing right back out. It's still a rough sleeping pattern for me, but so much better than before. I'm going to try pumping and introducing the bottle next week so I can have a little more freedom occasionally. Next week is our 4 year wedding anniversary and we are going out to dinner while the mother in law baby sits.


----------



## mrsc81

Have a nice night out Dee, me & hubby still haven't been anywhere on our own together but plan to soon :thumbup:


----------



## MrsDavo

Hey everyone,


Just popped back on, to see that foquita has her BFP! Wow congrats hun - bit late I suppose but been off here a while haha. 

x


----------



## bnporter81

Thanks Dee, I hope it happens soon and hopefully my cycles will cooperate:haha:

Happy anniversary to you and hubby:wedding:I hope you have a great night out


----------



## bnporter81

Been kind of quiet on here the last several days...hope everyone is doing well:hugs:


----------



## Diddums

Hey Bethany how's it going? Seen you have some ewcm. Do you think your body might be getting ready to ovulate? 

Nothing really new with me. Just chugging along. Last day in 2nd Tri tomorrow!!! Had a little scare a couple days ago. Baby was really quiet so went to hospital to get checked out. Luckily baby was fine and just seemed to be hiding lol. Still not a nice experience!


----------



## rmsh1

I struggle to get on BnB these days and whenever I log in, I have a heap of journals and threads to catch up on :haha:

Not much happening here, but we are moving next weekend, cannot wait to get out of this one bed place and Emma can finally have her own room


----------



## Missbx

Hello ladies I think I may have ovulated on cd31? xx


----------



## Diddums

It's possible Missbx. See what your temps are like over the next few days. Good luck! X


----------



## Missbx

Diddums said:


> It's possible Missbx. See what your temps are like over the next few days. Good luck! X

Thankyou :) xx


----------



## bnporter81

Katya, I did have some decent EWCM a couple of days ago. I also did an OPK yesterday and it was kind of dark. Of course, that doesn't necessarily mean anything, lol:dohh: I have high hopes that this cycle will be more normal like the last one was:thumbup: Congrats on being in the 3rd trimester :happydance:So exciting!

Bless your heart, I know not feeling baby move for a while is a scary experience. I've had that a few times in my pregnancies, but it just turned out they were being lazy:haha:Usually when it would happen, I'd get out my doppler and once I heard the heartbeat it made me feel a LOT better:thumbup:

Bex, congrats on moving! I bet she'll love her new room:cloud9:

Miss, good luck...I'll be stalking your chart over the next few days:winkwink:

Have a great weekend everyone:flower:


----------



## seabean

Here's a pic of Camden. He'll be 1 month on Sunday already! My husband and I were able to sneak out to a nice dinner last night for our anniversary and it went very well. Cam stayed with my mother in law and she was great. I had pumped some breastmilk just in case but he didn't even need it b/c he was passed out snuggling with her her whole time :) He is getting much better at sleeping at night, which is a huge relief. We had to retire a handful of his "newborn" sized onsies this week, he's getting so big!


----------



## Missbx

bnporter81 said:


> Katya, I did have some decent EWCM a couple of days ago. I also did an OPK yesterday and it was kind of dark. Of course, that doesn't necessarily mean anything, lol:dohh: I have high hopes that this cycle will be more normal like the last one was:thumbup: Congrats on being in the 3rd trimester :happydance:So exciting!
> 
> Bless your heart, I know not feeling baby move for a while is a scary experience. I've had that a few times in my pregnancies, but it just turned out they were being lazy:haha:Usually when it would happen, I'd get out my doppler and once I heard the heartbeat it made me feel a LOT better:thumbup:
> 
> Bex, congrats on moving! I bet she'll love her new room:cloud9:
> 
> Miss, good luck...I'll be stalking your chart over the next few days:winkwink:
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone:flower:

Thankyou x


----------



## Missbx

seabean said:


> Here's a pic of Camden. He'll be 1 month on Sunday already! My husband and I were able to sneak out to a nice dinner last night for our anniversary and it went very well. Cam stayed with my mother in law and she was great. I had pumped some breastmilk just in case but he didn't even need it b/c he was passed out snuggling with her her whole time :) He is getting much better at sleeping at night, which is a huge relief. We had to retire a handful of his "newborn" sized onsies this week, he's getting so big!
> 
> View attachment 658769

Aww his gorgeous congratulations x


----------



## Missbx

I'm hoping I did ovulate but not very hopeful if my temp go's to 36.70 I should get ch on cd32 x


----------



## cmwilson

Sorry I've been MIA. Claire keeps me busy! But things are going well! She's growing like crazy! She'll be 3 months next week! It's hard to believe! :cloud9:

Katya - I'm so excited for your next scan and for you to finally confirm :pink: or :blue:!!!

Bethany - I hope this is O for you and you are starting to get regular cycles and your long awaited BFP!!

Miss - Good luck to you!

Dee - Camden is absolutely adorable!! I'm glad he's sleeping better for you! This might have already been asked but where is he sleeping? Bassinet? Crib? I'm glad you were able to have a night out. Happy Anniversary!


----------



## mrsc81

Hope this is your BFP coming Bethany! :hugs:

Dee - He is gorgeous! :cloud9:

All is well with me, Lucy is 5 months old next week! Where does the time go?!


----------



## Diddums

Dee, he is beautiful!!!!!!!


----------



## rmsh1

Aww Dee he is lovely :cloud9:


----------



## Rachel789

Dee he is precious!!


----------



## bnporter81

Aww, love the pic Dee. He looks so precious:cloud9:Glad to hear you were able to have a good dinner out for your anniversary.

As for me, I dont think my EWCM meant O. was right around the corner:wacko:I don't know why, but I've noticed that I have had that the last few cycles...it seems like I have a good bit right at the tail end of AF. Maybe it's just my body's way of helping to get everything totally cleaned out from AF?:shrug:IDK, but FX'd my cycle will be at least as short as the last one.


----------



## Missbx

Well I've still not ovulated :( I think I will do 200mg of soy cd3-7 next cycle x


----------



## bnporter81

Sorry to hear that, Miss. I used one round of soy about a year ago and I didn't ovulate much earlier on it either:nope: GL!


----------



## seabean

missbx - I hope you ovulate soon!

bethany - Looks like you ovulated?!


Camden slept mostly in our room in a bassinet in the first few weeks but has transitioned into his own crib in the nursery the past week and a half or so for most of the night. He'll end up just staying in our room in the bassinet on particularly bad nights where there is a lot of up and down. He's so gassy lately and sometimes it really bothers him and sometimes he'll wake himself up in the night every hour or so. He's easily consoled and put back to bed, so that's good, but it's still so tiring!


----------



## mrsc81

Lucy still sleeps in our room, I don't like the idea of moving her to her own room, I like having her near :(


----------



## seabean

The nursery is right next door to us and our house is small, so it's not too far. We have the air conditioning blasting in our room b/c it's been so hot so we didn't really want Cam in that all night long. I would prefer him in our room too, but we do have a video camera monitor that works great (except sometimes I just stare at it waiting for him to get restless again).


----------



## mrsc81

Yeah Lucy's room is next to ours, I will be moving her in there next month as she's getting too big for her little travel cot.


----------



## bnporter81

Dee, no, I'm pretty sure I haven't ovulated yet...I've had a little bit of a head cold or something here lately and I think that's why I had a couple of days of weird temps:wacko:I've had decent CM lately and semi-dark OPKs so FX'd I'll get my positive OPK soon:thumbup:

Katya, I bet you're excited...tomorrow is your scan, right?:happydance:


----------



## Diddums

Yup so excited :) 

Will update you girlies tomorrow. Hopefully I can some nice photos and I can confirm baby is a girl xxx


----------



## mrsc81

Scan day tomoz :happydance:


----------



## Diddums

The scan was lovely!!! And we are definitively having a little girl!!!!! We got a few good pics of baby's profile, feet, and potty shot. The 4d freeview was nice as well. Unfortunately baby was using placenta as a pillow so we couldn't get the clearest of photos, but it was so lovely to see baby's face and hands Nice to have a growth report as well, baby is on the 50th percentile for growth, so growing perfectly. She currently weighs 2lb 8oz xxx


----------



## Missbx

Congratulations on a baby girl Diddums lovely pic x 

Hello ladies fertility friend has confirmed ovulation with solid crosshairs even though I've reported ewcm after x I done my temp way to early and the temp adjusted says it should be 36.86 but I'm keeping it at my original what do you think? x


----------



## Diddums

Thanks Missbx :)

Personally, i don't think you have ovulated yet, however, Fertility friend will always try to give you crosshairs. It did it to me multiple times when i have my crazy 200 day cycle. I would keep tracking and BDing, on the off chance you did ovulate however.

Good luck ! xxx


----------



## Missbx

Thankyou x my temp went up again today x


----------



## bnporter81

Awww, great pic, Katya:cloud9:Beautiful little GIRL:happydance:

Today is my little girl's 12th birthday. ::sigh:: They grow up too fast:cry:


----------



## Diddums

Fingers crossed Missbx! x


----------



## Diddums

Happy 12th Birthday to your LO, Bethany. Hope you all have a lovely day xxx


----------



## cmwilson

Hi ladies! Just checking in! Hope everyone is doing well! Not much new here, Claire is growing like crazy! Where does the time go?!


----------



## seabean

Everything is going well with us! Except for the sleeping through the night thing - we're still working on that. Camden will sleep a good 4 hour block, but then it's all down hill from there, mostly because he'll get so gassy from like 3am onward (ugh). Also, he's growing so fast! Here's a recent pic :) Already 7.5 weeks!


----------



## Diddums

Aww Dee, he's gorgeous! How you getting on in general? xx


----------



## seabean

I'm doing well. Everything looked good at my 6 week postpartum visit. I am ok with little sleep, but my husband not so much. It's gotten a lot easier though since Cam's been smiling - some how that just makes everything 100-times more bearable for us all :)


----------



## Angelface2008

Wow I haven't been on in a long time! its good to see everyone that had there extremely long cycles pregnant and/or had some kiddos! That makes me so excited. I just got my :bfp: last Friday. I got an ultrasound today because they swore i was 7 weeks due to my extremely long cycles but I am not maybe 4 weeks. everything is looking good so far so I am pretty stoked! I am truly happy for all you ladies! :)


----------



## mrsc81

Cute pic Dee! :)


----------



## rmsh1

Awww look at the only long cycles little boy :winkwink: What a cutie

Congrats Angelface :)


----------



## seabean

congrats angelface! :bfp:


----------



## Diddums

Yay congrats on your :bfp: angelface xxx


----------



## seabean

Katya I can't believe you are 30 weeks already!!!!! WOW! How are you feeling??


----------



## Diddums

I know tell me about it! I'm doing well thanks. Been getting a few aches and pains over the last week or so. My pubic bone aches a bit, and i got one instant of lightening crotch today. Also have slight pain going down my left butt and leg lol. Otherwise i can't complain :)


----------



## Rachel789

So cute dee! Congrats angelface!


----------



## seabean

Diddums said:


> I know tell me about it! I'm doing well thanks. Been getting a few aches and pains over the last week or so. My pubic bone aches a bit, and i got one instant of lightening crotch today. Also have slight pain going down my left butt and leg lol. Otherwise i can't complain :)

Walking REALLY helped me with pelvic pain! Even though it seems like moving your pelvis more would only make it worse :)


----------



## Angelface2008

Aww thank you ladies!


----------



## bnporter81

Congrats on your BFP Angelface:happydance:

Caroline and Dee, adorable pics of the babies. They're both getting big and they're so precious:cloud9:

Not much going on here. I don't even temp or do OPKs most of the time any more. I do them once in a while just to get a little bit of an idea what's going on, but just like always, it's a BIG FAT NOTHING going on:nope:


----------



## seabean

Sorry to hear Bethany :( :hugs: I still check in every so often hoping for good news for you. There will be some day soon - hang in there


----------



## rmsh1

:hugs: Bethany


----------



## mrsc81

Your sticky bfp has to be just around the corner Bethany :hugs:


----------



## Missbx

So sorry Bethany hope you get a BFP soon x


----------



## Rachel789

Sorry to hear that Bethany :hugs:


----------



## cmwilson

Hi ladies, just checking in and seeing how things are going. 

I'm sorry you are feeling discouraged Bethany. I keep hoping for you and I know it will happen. Don't give up. :hugs:

Hope everyone is well. I don't know if you still follow but Raven, NewMrs how are things with you?

Dee how's motherhood? Camden is 3 months now? They grow up so fast!:baby:


----------



## seabean

I love your new photo Caroline!! She's sooo cute. 

Motherhood is great :) Camden is almost 3 months now and getting so big! He laughed for the first time 2 days ago and we have been dying to see it again. I'm in a local mother's group that meets every week and that's been really helpful just discussing random issues that come up. The sleep has gotten SO much better - he now sleeps 8/9 hours a night. 

How's everyone else doing these days? Miss this board!


----------



## mrsc81

I'm great, were all chatting on facebook now Dee, but I know you don't use it :(
That's great about the sleep :) 
I'm trying for number 2 soon! :happydance:
How are you Bethany? :hugs:


----------



## seabean

Yeah no facebook for me (I know, who doesn't have facebook!?). Good luck with #2!!! How are your cycles since she was born?


----------



## Rachel789

I am good! Glad to hear Camden is sleeping better. We are still slowly getting there with Shaelyn but she is improving so that's what counts :)


----------



## mrsc81

My cycles have been quite regular I had my first cycle in May and they have been 28 or 30 days long but last cycle in September was 33 days, I have a feeling I didn't ovulate that cycle as I didn't get any EWCM.


----------



## rmsh1

I'm back at work and Emma is in daycare, so no time for BnB or facebook anymore! :haha:


----------



## seabean

We start daycare next week :*( I'm going to miss these days home with Camden! I think I got some sort of light period at 6 wks postpartum, but haven't seen anything since (now 13 weeks). I am still breast feeding so I know it might take a while to see anything normal.


----------



## cmwilson

Dee, I wish you and Bethany had Facebook, I miss our group. :cry:

I know leaving Camden at daycare will be hard. I'll be thinking about you. :hugs: As far as AF goes, Claire will be 5 months next Tuesday and last month I had this light bleeding or spotting. Not sure if it was AF or not. We'll have to see if I get anything this month. As we all know I wasn't regular before pregnancy so I don't expect that to change now. :dohh:


----------



## rmsh1

Dee for me, going back to work has been great :) I do miss Emma, but she really likes it there, she gets more attention than with just me, there is heaps more for her to play with, and her favourite time of the day is when she gets to sit at the table with the other babies and eat her food. She seems to love it all. I still breastfeed her, I go over to her daycare at 10am and 1.30pm every day to feed her.

My AF has been coming back since Emma was around 3 months. Not regular by any means and not a whole heap of fertile cm, but it has been coming every 30-40 days there abouts. So much for breastfeeding keeping it at bay!


----------



## rmsh1

Where is Raven these days too? Have not heard from her in ages :(


----------



## seabean

Thanks for the support ladies! If I ever cave and join FB I will be sure to find you all - I miss this group too! :hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

Still no sign of af here, and I don't miss her!

I hope you do join Dee, we would love to have you :)


----------



## rmsh1

Join Dee!!!! :haha:


----------



## cmwilson

Peer pressure! Join Dee! Join! 

You too Bethany! We miss you!


----------



## mrsc81

Bethany & newmrs how are you?? :hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

Haven't heard from raven in a longtime either, hope all is well.


----------



## Missbx

Hello ladies holland and Barrett have a sale on at the min I was just wondering if anyone can recommend some vitamins to help me ovulate and get a regular cycle ? I'm currently on soy x


----------



## Diddums

You could look into Vitex? Some people report successes, whilst others say it didn't do anything. I believe it should be used for 3-6monyhs before determining whether it had an effect. 

Raven, how are you doing? Bethany? Sorry I've been MIA. Been so tired with my last few weeks at work. Now I'm on mat leave I should be on more often, when I'm not exhausted from tidying/nesting lol xx


----------



## bnporter81

Hi everyone...sorry it's been so long since I've been around. No changes in anything, really, so nothing new to report:wacko:

I hope everyone is doing well. I'm glad to see I haven't really missed out on anything...When I was postpartum with my second son I had an AF at 8 weeks(while fully breastfeeding) and AF didn't show the following month because I was pregnant, lol

Big hugs:hugs:


----------



## bnporter81

Katya, you must be so excited! Just a few weeks now:happydance:I can't wait to see pics:thumbup:


----------



## Diddums

I know Bethany! Can't believe I'm almost term! Just starting deep cleaning the house and getting last minute bits sorted for baby. I need to pack my hospital bag tomorrow. What are the essentials i will need?


----------



## mrsc81

I took loads and used hardly any of it, I used nappies, wipes, baby clothes, PJ's (never had chance to put on my labour nightie) dressing gown/slippers, maternity pads, shower stuff and change of clothes, I think that was it!


----------



## rmsh1

I barely used anything in my hospital bag :haha: I am glad I just wore a hospital gown, as it got changed a lot when it got blood on it, so less washing for me! Our hospital provided nappies and maternity pads, so I just needed my own wipes. I of course used my own soaps etc, but everything else in my bag was useless, even Emma was in hospital clothes for the first days as they like the babies to be in this little shirt thingee for the first 24 hours anyway, so I just let Emma wear that til we left :)


----------



## Diddums

I believe here (or at least in my hospital) you have to provide everything. The only thing the hospital give you are two bowls to top and tail baby. They also provide formula if you want to breastfeed but aren't able to for any reason. I was told specifically to bring lots of nappies, few change of clothes for baby, a knitted hat (they dress baby in hat and nappy for lots of skin to skin!), then a change of clothes and pjs for me, cotton wool and wipes etc, breast pads and maternity pads, and showering bits. Think I will pack light as hubby or parents can always pick more stuff up anyway :)


----------



## mrsc81

Yeah I packed what was on the hospitals list :)


----------



## seabean

I recommend bringing slippers of some sort. The floors in hospitals can be gross. Also, a friend recommended nursing tank tops to me, and I am so glad I bought some of those. They made breast feeding a lot easier, especially since people were in and out a lot and I you don't have to fully remove your gown or anything. When ppl weren't around though like late at night, I did like skin to skin nursing. :)


----------



## cmwilson

Just wanted to say, I miss you ladies! I miss coming on and checking in with everyone every day. :hugs:


----------



## poppygirl05

So I am on day 50 of a usually 30 day cycle. Just wondered if any of you might have any insight?


----------



## seabean

poppygirl05 said:


> So I am on day 50 of a usually 30 day cycle. Just wondered if any of you might have any insight?

I'm guessing you have already taken a pregnancy test, right?

You might have just not ovulated yet, or ovulated later than usual. Your temps do look like you ovulated a while back though so it's hard to really say :shrug: Maybe wait another week and then test again if AF hasn't showed. There isn't a whole lot you can do other than wait. Some people try things to make AF come (oral progesterone w/prescription or other OTC herbal remedies), but they don't always work for everyone.


----------



## seabean

cmwilson said:


> Just wanted to say, I miss you ladies! I miss coming on and checking in with everyone every day. :hugs:

Me too!!! :hugs:


----------



## foquita

me three! :hugs:


----------



## Rachel789

Me four! :)


----------



## bnporter81

I miss everyone and talking on here everyday, too. I guess in a way I've kind of almost given up on TTC, so I just stay off of any website relating to pregnancy lately. But I sure do miss the people/friends on here!:flower:

I can't wait to see our new little ones to arrive:baby:


----------



## rmsh1

I miss you all too, but I just have no time to myself anymore, so I have even less for BnB :(


----------



## Diddums

Sorry you seem to be having a tough time Bethany! I also gave up after 16m and got my bfp the month after. Easier to give up and protect my emotions i guess. We will always be here, I've just been quite busy tidying the house and been really tired recently, so not on here much. Feel free to PM me if you wanna chat xxxx


----------



## cmwilson

Bethany how are you? 

Dee, How are things with Camden?

NewMrs., Raven, Still out there?

Miss you! :hugs:


----------



## bnporter81

Thanks everyone....I'm okay I guess. Nothing new to report.
Katya, how are you? Any news on the little one's arrival?:baby:


----------



## Diddums

I'm good Bethany, getting really really umcomfy though! No sign of the little lady at the moment :(

Finally our nursery furniture is being delivered today, so hopefully can get the wardrobe and chest of drawers set up before baby arrives. Then hubby and I can set up the combed this weekend :)


----------



## cmwilson

I'm sorry there's nothing new to report Bethany. :hugs: I'm still confident you will get your BFP. Are taking anything now to encourage things?

Thought you ladies who aren't on Facebook would like to know that Katya is in labor!! Most likely on track to have her little gal on her due date!! :happydance:


----------



## bnporter81

Wow, that's great! Can't wait for updates and pics!:happydance::baby: Any news on how Nat's doing?

Thanks Caroline. I'm not taking anything prescribed to me...my doc had prescribed metformin a while back, but I didn't feel like it was really doing anything so I started taking an inositol/folic acid combo(about the same thing as Pregnitude only a lot cheaper!) instead and actually had better bloodwork results from that than the metformin. Maybe it just needs a few months to start working more:shrug:I don't know, lol.


----------



## mrsc81

I'm sure Katya will come and make an announcement when she gets time :)
Nat is doing good, 35 weeks now :happydance:


----------



## seabean

Hooray Katya! Can't wait to hear how it all went and see a picture of your new little one! 

Natalie I hope everything is going smoothly for you and that you are getting ready for baby :) 

Bethany - That's great that your bloodwork improved! It sounds like a great step in the right direction. I'm sending out good thoughts your way!

Cam is growing up so fast! He is so happy and vocal and I am crazy about this kid! Here is a picture from this weekend (don't worry, we weren't actually driving with him in the passenger seat!)


----------



## mrsc81

Adorable Dee :cloud9:


----------



## Rachel789

Aww so cute!!


----------



## cmwilson

Bethany - I'm glad your blood work is improving maybe that's a sign things are regulating. I'm six months PP and AF has not returned so I doubt that pregnancy helped fix my cycles and I am probably back to long cycles if I ever get an AF again. :wacko:

Dee - He's such a cutie! Our thread's only boy so far! How's he sleeping for you?


----------



## bnporter81

Caroline, sorry I can't remember if you're breastfeeding or not. If you are breastfeeding then AF may not return until you stop. With my first child I fed her until she was almost 2 and then once I stopped, AF showed a few months later.

Any updates on Katya?


----------



## Diddums

Hi ladies. Sorry I've been MIA. Been very tired! 

I've had my little lady! My waters went 1am Thursday morning and Katie arrived 5.26am Friday morning (her due date!) weighing 7lb9oz. We are doing fab at home. Just very tired :)


----------



## bnporter81

Aww, so happy to hear you are both doing well!:happydance:

Get some rest and a big Congratulations to you!:baby:

Did you try to post a pic at the bottom? Just wondering because I guess if you did it's not working on my computer:nope:


----------



## frenchiemenno

I think I'm on CD 56 today. Last cycle was about 3 months. 
No idea when I ovulated, I keep thinking that I'm ovulating so I think my body likes to trick me!!! Wish me luck :D
All the best to you gals as well :)


----------



## cmwilson

bnporter81 said:


> Caroline, sorry I can't remember if you're breastfeeding or not. If you are breastfeeding then AF may not return until you stop. With my first child I fed her until she was almost 2 and then once I stopped, AF showed a few months later.
> 
> Any updates on Katya?

I'm not breast feeding anymore but I am pumping twice a day so maybe that has something to do with the weird spotting. Think I might break out the opks just to see what's going on. Let the craziness begin. :wacko:

Good luck Frenchie! :thumbup:


----------



## Diddums

My waters went at 1am on Friday 15th and I was getting period type pains every 7-10mins. Went to hospital at 3.30am and they confirmed my waters had gone and took the usual obs. My blood pressure was borderline high so I wasn't allowed to go home and was admitted to the antenatal ward. The contractions got stronger throughout Friday and I was given some co-codamol which didn't really do much. I was examined and was only 2cm and medium soft cervix. So off we went for a walk to try to speed things up. The contractions were now every 2-3mins and pretty painful but I couldn't have any more pain relief until I was 4cm and admitted to labour ward. Eventually one of the midwives suggested I should be examined as I was in a lot of pain and I was 4cm! So yay off we went to labour ward where they gave me gas and air! Seriously it was amazing stuff! I loved it. My contractions were now only 5 mins apart but I progressed from 4 to 6cm in 4 hours so they were happy. I still only had gas and air up until this point and was coping really well. I was examined 4 hours later but had only progressed to 7cm so they decided to start the drip. This is when things get a bit hazy. The contractions came really strong and fast and I was beginning not to cope very well and demanded an epidural. However the anaesthetist was in surgery for the next 1.5hrs. I have no idea how I got through he next hour or so. The gas and air made me really spaced out so don't remember much. Then when the anesthetist finally turned up to do the epidural she was called away to an emergency! So I was given a massive dose of pethidine to help with the pain. I guess it helped a bit, hubby says it helped a lot but I honestly don't remember. The gas and air was making me forget huge chunks of time lol. Eventually I felt the urge to push and I lost it. It was so painful. Hubby had to kept telling me to breathe as I would stop breathing, meaning I wasn't getting any gas and air. I remember asking the midwife for process reports and feeling relieved when she told me that soon I would need to stop pushing and just pant. Did that and heard the midwife say the baby had the cord wrapped round her neck twice but loosely so I had to stop pushing. Once they slipped the cord back over she was born two pushes later and omg the relief was amazing. Katie was placed and my chest and I just burst into tears, not quite believing she was here. And honestly I forgot about the pain I had just gone through and would have done it all over again! Katie had an apgar score of 8/10 so was really healthy and copes really well with the labour. It took me 40mins to push her out :) I was then stitched up due to a second degree tear - didn't really hurt as I still had gas and air. I also had the injection to deliver placenta as I had lost 600ml blood. My blood pressure spiked at the end of labour so they had given me some tablets to bring it down, once I had delivered Katie my blood pressure plummeted to 80/55 so was given IV fluids and wheeled to postnatal ward. Katie arrived at 5.26am on her due date using gas and air and a dose of pethidine. I spent all of Saturday in bed as I was too dizzy to sit up. Once my blood pressure stabilised recovery was pretty fast. I still have sciatica which make it difficult to walk around, and I tore my calf muscle from the strain of pushing but other than that I'm good. The bleeding has slowed right down. Katie is Breastfeeding well and I'm getting some sleep which is helping with recovery.


----------



## mrsc81

Great birth story :) The gas and air is pretty crazy stuff! The radio was playing in my delivery room and the same thing kept repeating over and over in my head like I was high on drink/drugs :haha:


----------



## cmwilson

Great story Katya!! I wish we had gas and air offered here! Seems like good stuff!:thumbup:


----------



## Rachel789

Great story, sounds like you coped very well. I had to wait forever for the anasthesiologist I think almost 2 hours it was torture, sounds like you did ok without it though. We have no gas and air so I needed it bad!


----------



## cmwilson

Today marks 2 years since I joined this group. It seems fitting that my baby girl turned 6 months today. What a great ride it's been with you ladies; I don't think I could have gotten through it without you. Love you girls! :hugs:


----------



## mrsc81

Ahh that's lovely caroline :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## Rachel789

:hugs:


----------



## mrsc81

Can't believe i'm saying this but I got a :bfp: yesterday! Dee & Bethany I wish you were on facebook! I posted about it on our facebook group.


----------



## seabean

mrsc81 said:


> Can't believe i'm saying this but I got a :bfp: yesterday! Dee & Bethany I wish you were on facebook! I posted about it on our facebook group.

WTF!?!?! AHHHHHHHHH that's unbelievable! CONGRATS!!! Were you even trying again or was this a bit of an oops!? That's amazing! :) Any idea how far along you are? :hugs:


----------



## seabean

cmwilson said:


> Bethany - I'm glad your blood work is improving maybe that's a sign things are regulating. I'm six months PP and AF has not returned so I doubt that pregnancy helped fix my cycles and I am probably back to long cycles if I ever get an AF again. :wacko:
> 
> Dee - He's such a cutie! Our thread's only boy so far! How's he sleeping for you?

I really can't complain about his sleeping right now. Around the 2 month mark he really improved his sleeping and now goes from 7pm - 5:30am through the night. And after eating at 530 he'll go back down until 730 or so. It's great. He also just got his first tooth on Friday - at 4 months!! He hasn't bitten me nursing yet, but I'm sure it's just a matter of time! :kiss:


----------



## mrsc81

We were ttc because I thought it might take a while, well it happened first cycle :haha: I'm only 4 weeks :)

Wow that is early to get teeth! Lucy got 2 just before 6 months but no more so far, and what a great sleeper he is! Lucy sleeps 9/9.30 until 7.30/8.00.


----------



## rmsh1

Lovely little Cam :)


----------



## cmwilson

I'm so glad Cam is a good sleeper. That makes a huge difference. We had a bit of a rough patch with Claire with sleeping for about a month and a half around 4 months but she's now sleeping between 10.5 to 11.5 hours straight. It is amazing to get to sleep again. I forgot how much I missed it. :thumbup: Have you introduced any solids yet?

Bethany - How are you? I saw that you are on cycle day 119. :cry: Are you going to ask for Provera? Have you ever tried Clomid? Thinking about you! I miss talking to you. 

You both should join Facebook! We miss you!! You wouldn't really have to friend any one. I have a private Claire page for my family and they don't have any friends and they are private so no one even knows they're on there we could do that for you too....I know I'm being pushy you can just ignore me. :winkwink:


----------



## Rachel789

I agree with Caroline, join us!


----------



## bnporter81

That is awesome news about the BFP! Congrats!!:happydance::baby:

Thank you girls...I actually had something to help start AF and then the day after I got 2 days of smiley faces and have had 3 days of temps over 98. So I'm going to wait a little bit longer to see if I actually did in fact ovulate before taking anything.

Caroline, you're not being pushy about facebook and I would never just ignore you:hugs:I actually would like to get on facebook, but it's caused problems in the past with my husband and I because of certain people we know. So we both just kind of leave it alone. I do hate feeling left out, though:wacko:

I joined on here in January of '12 so my 2 years will be here next month:dohh:I never thought it would be that long for me to conceive/have a baby again. Just have to believe that God has a reason why it hasn't happened before now, I guess. And have hope that it will happen soon.

Hope everyone has a great weekend. Love and hugs:kiss:


----------



## cmwilson

Yay! I hope those smiley's mean good things for you! I will definitely be chart stalking and keeping my fingers crossed. You're right, there is a plan for you and I have no doubt the you will get that long awaited BFP and all the wait will be soon forgotten. :hugs: 

I completely understand about Facebook. We wouldn't want to cause problems for you and your DH. Just know we are always thinking about you!! :flower:


----------



## Diddums

Yay for the smileys Bethany!!! Hope it means you've ovulated. Fingers crossed and sending you big baby dust clouds :)

AFM I'm getting there. I had a major hiccup with Breastfeeding. Katie's latch was so bad that she basically ripped off half my right nipple. The injury was so bad that I would resent every time she was hungry. The LLL and everyone else I spoke to just said keep nursing and eventually it will heal. Well I tired that for a few more days and I was miserable, cranky, in pain, and would actually have preferred labour again to the on going bf pain I was having. My mum eventually suggested that I stop feeding her on my right side and give the nipple time to heal. So I'm currently feeding her from my left all the time (supply building up nicely) and I'm gently hand expressing 1-2oz from the right every 4-5 hours to maintain the supply so that eventually she can nurse on that side again. The nipple is healing up nicely, and already looks much better. Hopefully just a other week of hand expressing and it will have fully healed. Think I will first try electric pump to see how well it's healed and to make sure it won't rip open again. I stupidly put her back on that side a few days ago just to see how it was healing up and she ripped it back open and it bled (stupid mistake I won't be doing again!). I don't think her latch is the problem anymore, but more that when she sucks the breast tissue in, she caused the crack to open up again. 

Anyone have any knowledge about tongue tie? Katie has a slightly heart shaped dip at the end of her tongue, that I've read can be a sign of TT. I also think her latch might be slightly shallower than normal. Who would I talk to about getting her checked for TT? 

Dee, Cam is sleeping beautifully! And wow a tooth at 4 months, fingers crossed he isn't a biter xxx


----------



## Rachel789

Yay for a smiley Bethany! I really hope it means you o'ed :hugs:

Katya- I am so sorry to hear about the breastfeeding troubles you have been having but great job being strong and toughing through it! I had so many issues early on but once you get through it, it's so worth it. I don't know much about tongue tie. The lactation consultant thought Shae had slight lip tie but it turned out it didn't affect her latch much. We were going to see an ear nose and throat dr to gee it snipped if needed though.

Dee- 4 months and a tooth already wow! Shae is just now getting her first, it's barely starting to poke through.


----------



## mrsc81

Good Luck Bethany, hope the smiley faces mean you did ovulate, hope your BFP comes soon! :dust:

Katya sorry I don't know anything about tongue tie, but I would think you would speak to your doctor?


----------



## cmwilson

Merry Christmas Ladies! :xmas9::xmas12::xmas8:


----------



## bnporter81

Hi everyone...hope you all had a wonderful Christmas and happy New Year:xmas16:

Just an update on me. About a month ago I started taking Femaprin, which is supposed to be a really good form of Vitex. So about 3 and a half weeks ago I had a loooong AF and then yesterday on (CD 23) I noticed some light pink spotting. I didn't think a lot about it...I thought maybe the Femaprin is doing *something*. Then today when I woke up I have full blown AF...and I'm pretty sure I didn't ovulate:dohh:I've been doing opks for the last couple of weeks and they've only been semi-dark. So I'm not sure what's going on with my body. I just hope that it's trying to sort itself out.

Anyway, that's about all for me. Hope everyone has a great week!:hugs:


----------



## cmwilson

Bethany - Maybe it's like Provera in that it is like setting a reset button on your system. :shrug: I hope that's all it is and this new cycle will be THE one. :thumbup: Miss talking to you! Hope you had a good holiday! :hugs:


----------



## bnporter81

Thanks Caroline...I hope everything with my body will start sorting itself out. It's been 2 years since my cycles have been semi-normal and I'm ready for a change, lol:thumbup:

I miss getting to talk to all of you, too...everyone on here has been so wonderful and such great friends to me over the last couple of years. And yes, we did all have a good holiday, but were sick with a 24 hour bug on Christmas day, so that wasn't much fun. Other than that, it was a very nice Christmas and New Year.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Rachel789

It seems like it is getting something going for you Bethany. I really hope your cycles get back on track and it gets your ovulating. I miss this group as well :(

All is well here. Shaelyn and dh were sick with a bug as well over New Years, good thing I didn't catch it so I was able to care for them!


----------



## bathbabe

Hi! Just wondering if i could join in? Im on CD 92 :'( x


----------



## mrsc81

Hi bathbabe, don't mean to sound rude but this is a very old closed group, most of us have had babies since it started and there isn't much activity in here now.


Bethany - Hope something positive happens soon! And I really hope you don't have to wait much longer for your BFP, you so deserve it :hugs:


----------



## cmwilson

Bethany - I'm sorry everyone was sick over the holiday. That stinks! Are you going to temp this cycle? I'm temping right now just to see if anything is happening and so far a whole lotta nothing. That's fine for now but I'd really like to start trying again in May so I'm hoping something happens by then. If so I might try soy. We'll see! 

Our holiday was great! Claire's first Christmas was a success! Hubby dressed up as Santa and Claire was pretty indifferent. :haha: Overall it was great it just went so fast! 

Bathbabe - I'm sorry you're on day 92 of your cycle. I've been there and it stinks. This page isn't super active anymore so you might be able to get more help and support in another group. Good luck to you! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Hi Ladies! I have not been on here in forever, but I it looks like most of you have gotten pregnant and had you babies by now. I just want to say congrats to all, and I'm so very happy all the stressful waiting and wanting has paid off for you!!

I'm in my 5th month of pregnancy (after 2 years) and going strong. Anyways, hope all is well with everyone, and once again CONGRATS!!!


----------



## mrsc81

Congratulations :)


----------



## Rachel789

Congrats!!


----------



## cmwilson

Congrats on your little boy Mrs. Stefka!


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Thanks, Ladies!!


----------



## cmwilson

Dee and Bethany, how are things with you?

Has anyone been in contact with Raven and NewMrs? Wondering how they're doing.


----------



## mrsc81

Yes Dee & Bethany how are things?
Wonder how Raven & newmrs are too!


----------



## seabean

Aw thanks for thinking of us! Things are going well. Cam is growing up so fast, my goodness! He's not crawling quite yet, but it's only a matter of time before we have to start baby-proofing everything. We started purees two weeks ago, which I make homemade--it's pretty quick and easy. He has always been a big eater, so no problems with feeding so far. Here's a pic of my little guy :) 



How's everyone else doing!?


----------



## mrsc81

He's so cute! :cloud9:

Things are going well here, Lucy has 5 teeth and 3 others coming through, she only does the commando crawl, can hold on to furniture but not pulling herself up yet. Can't believe it's less than 2 months until her 1st birthday!

I went for my dating scan on 20th January and was put forward 3 days, I'm nearly 14 weeks now, this pregnancy is going fast!


----------



## Rachel789

He is adorable!

Shaelyn started crawling at 7.5 months. Enjoy the time before they crawl, she is all over the place now!


----------



## cmwilson

Awww Dee Cam is so cute! Our only boy! :cloud9: I can't believe how fast he's growing! I'm sure you can't either. Is his sleeping going well?

Things are good here! Claire is 8 months but not crawling. She doesn't seem to have any desire to go anywhere, she's perfectly content to just sit and play. I guess I should enjoy it while I can right? Otherwise things are wonderful but she is growing up way too fast! Here she is just a few days ago. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## rmsh1

Gosh I have not been on here for such a long time! Sorry ladies, just no time at all. 
Emma is 11 months old today. She has been going to daycare for 4 months and she loves it. I'm enjoying being back at work too. Emma showed zero interest in crawling until 2 weeks ago when she learnt to sit up from lying down. A week later she was crawling. So she is into everything now. 
Pregnancy seems to have rebooted my body- my cycles are super regular like they have never been before . Pity we are not ready to TTC yet :haha: I'm still breast feeding Emma too. Glad everyone is well enough and I do think of you all often. I want to hear how raven and newmrs are too 
Here is a pic of Emma today

Hmmm I'm on an iPod touch and have no clue how to attach a pic!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## xxx_faithful

Has anyone taken provera? I'm currently ttc baby #2, I have tried lydia pinkham tonic, vitex/chaste tree, and 2x rounds of provera. However no sign of my period. This has not happened before, when usually the above treatments have served me well.

Does anyone know of a stronger dosage or brand of provera, that treats secondary amenorrhea?


----------



## seabean

xxx_faithful said:


> Has anyone taken provera? I'm currently ttc baby #2, I have tried lydia pinkham tonic, vitex/chaste tree, and 2x rounds of provera. However no sign of my period. This has not happened before, when usually the above treatments have served me well.
> 
> Does anyone know of a stronger dosage or brand of provera, that treats secondary amenorrhea?

I don't know that brand matters, it is usually the same formulation of progesterone. Dose can vary, and how/when you take it. Some Drs will prescribe like a low dose for 10 days, or double the dose for 5 days. I tried it once a few years ago with I didn't get my period for a few months and it worked for me. If it isn't working, then it might indicate something else is underlying your amennorrhea, maybe a different reason for annovulation. Good luck!


----------



## seabean

rmsh1 said:


> Gosh I have not been on here for such a long time! Sorry ladies, just no time at all.
> Emma is 11 months old today. She has been going to daycare for 4 months and she loves it. I'm enjoying being back at work too. Emma showed zero interest in crawling until 2 weeks ago when she learnt to sit up from lying down. A week later she was crawling. So she is into everything now.
> Pregnancy seems to have rebooted my body- my cycles are super regular like they have never been before . Pity we are not ready to TTC yet :haha: I'm still breast feeding Emma too. Glad everyone is well enough and I do think of you all often. I want to hear how raven and newmrs are too
> Here is a pic of Emma today
> 
> Hmmm I'm on an iPod touch and have no clue how to attach a pic!

Emma is GORGEOUS! Look at those teeth! :baby: That's awesome your cycles are so regular. Hopefully they just will stay that way. My period has yet to return but I am still breastfeeding so I haven't expected it to. :shrug:


----------



## mrsc81

Hope you and Camden are well Dee!

And hope your doing good too Bethany :hugs:


----------



## cmwilson

Dee and Bethany, I miss you! :hugs: Hope you are both doing well!


----------



## mrsc81

Bethany haven't heard from you in ages, hope you are ok! :hugs:
Hope you are well too Dee!

Thought I would pop in and let you know we are having a baby boy! :blue: :)


----------



## bnporter81

I am doing okay...thanks for asking:hugs: Pretty sure I'm 7 dpo and have had a 71 day cycle so far, so that's a step up for me:thumbup:

Big congrats on the baby boy!!:happydance::blue:


----------



## bnporter81

Just looked at the previous page...the babies are sooo adorable!:cloud9:They're getting so big and changing so much. I know it must seem like the time is flying way too fast. Soak it all in and enjoy it:kiss:


----------



## mrsc81

Glad you are ok Bethany :hugs: Good luck this cycle :dust:


----------



## cmwilson

Hi ladies hope you are doing well! I'd love to hear how you're doing! Miss you! :hugs:


----------



## Missbx

Hello how is everyone doing ? I haven't been here for a while I'm on cd4 today x


----------



## seabean

Hooray for another boy! We are doing well! Cam is already almost 9 months old and crawling around and babbling like crazy. Still no AF for me although I swear I had a bunch of EWCM yesterday. So maybe my cycles are starting up again? So weird how I haven't even really thought about any of this in like a year and a half!


----------



## Rachel789

Cam is so cute!! 

My af showed up around 9 months pp so maybe the same will happen for you! Do you plan to have another baby dee?


----------



## mrsc81

Such a cutie Dee! :)


----------



## seabean

Eventually we will try for baby #2, but probably not for a few years. How about you? How is #2 going so far for your mrsc?


----------



## cmwilson

Cam is so cute! I can't believe how fast he's grown! All of our babes are growing up so fast! I'm in planning mode for Claire's first birthday next month. How can it be almost a year already?! It just flew! Here is Claire last week. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mrsc81

seabean said:


> Eventually we will try for baby #2, but probably not for a few years. How about you? How is #2 going so far for your mrsc?

It is going so much faster this time, but it is definitely more tiring having a toddler to chase after all day! I'm really excited :happydance:


----------



## rmsh1

Wow look at Cam! I wish the rest of you were on Facebook so we could all see more pics! Am I the only one whose cycles started so quickly after birth? Mine started 3 months pp and have come like clockwork every 30 or so days ever since, and I still breastfeed!
My dilemma right now is when to stop breastfeeding. Emma gets a bottle of cows milk at lunch but still nurses morning and night. She would happily take a bottle at those times too but I like nursing her.....


----------



## cmwilson

Just wanted to wish a Happy Mother's Day to my fellow mammas!! Hope you have a great day!:flower:


----------



## Diddums

Aww, Cam, he's so cute. Look how much he's grown!

Sorry I've not posted in ages. I had a rough first few months with anaemia, bad nipple damage and sciatica. But things have got a lot better and bf is going really well! Katie is almost 6months old! Can't believe how fast time has flown! She's currently cutting her first tooth. She's very chatty and wriggly :)

https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag148/diddy_diddums/9BBA6E1B-BB1C-4149-89B7-224655723D5B_zpsitfcakkn.jpg


----------



## cmwilson

Dee and Bethany, How are you? I've been thinking about you! :hugs:


----------



## mrsc81

Same! :hugs:


----------



## Diddums

Same here :)


----------



## Missbx

Haven't been here for a while but I'm finally pregnant! :) I got my BFP on 23rd June at 11dpo-2-3 weeks on a digi i believe I O'd on cd69 and I was on vitex for 3 months and it worked! :)


----------



## Diddums

Congratulations :)

Think it's pretty quiet I'm here these days xxx


----------



## rmsh1

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## cmwilson

Dee, Bethany, Raven, NewMrs., I'm guessing you don't check here anymore but I just wanted to say hi and I'm thinking of all of you! If you ever decide to join Facebook, our private group would love to have you. :hugs:


----------



## Mamaladybug81

Hi everyone! I don’t know if anyone ever comes on here anymore but I still think of you ladies often and wanted to give my update. I finally had my little miracle baby-a sweet little boy who always has the most precious smile waiting for me. It was a very difficult pregnancy-almost everything that could go wrong, went wrong. He weighed 9.8 lbs and was delivered by c-section on July 12, 2018. His name is Lucas Jamison Porter. So after waiting nearly 7 years it’s finally happened for me. Pretty sure he’s my last baby so I’m trying to enjoy and soak up every precious moment that I can. Everything from smiles to nursings-even changing diapers, lol. I’m just so happy to be able to do all of it. I hope all of you and your sweet babies are doing well. I don’t know how I would have gotten by so many times without you all. Hugs and kisses to all of you


----------

